# This day in the war in the Pacific 65 years ago.



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought I would start a new thread on the 65th anniversary of the events of the war in the Pacific. Feel free to contribute.

THAILAND: Japanese troops occupy Bangkok, Thailand's capital. Thailand promptly signs an alliance with Japan. The Japanese make more landings on the Thai coast, heading into north Malaya, through dense jungles, to Singapore.

WORLD: The only two confronting nations not at war are Germany and the United States. Adolf Hitler, enroute to Berlin, tells his advisors that Franklin D. Roosevelt will do all he can to avoid a two-ocean war. Even so, he orders Nazi U-Boats to attack American shipping off the East Coast.

HAWAII: At Pearl Harbor, rescue workers with oxy-acetylene torches cut through USS Oklahoma's capsized hull and 15-inch armor to reach trapped crewmen inside. The last survivor is pulled out this day...QM1 H.S. Kennedy, father of NASU's last commanding officer.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese troops land on Tarawa and Makin in the Gilbert islands.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2006)

Neat, can't wait till June when the anniversary of the Midway campaign comes up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Another interesting idea for a thread. 
Can't wait to read more.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool thread! Let me play catch up.
Dec 8 (from my post in the other thread)
No. 1 sqn RAAF launched a series of attacks against the Japanese invasion forces, sinking 2 ships and numerous barges and damaging one other vessel. These attacks were made by Hudsons at mast top height, two a/c were lost in the initial attack. 

Dec 8 Australia announces that it is at war with Japan. Some 17,000 Australians would die in the three-and-a-half-year war against Japan, 8,000 as prisoners of war.

This is a good thread Sys, hopefully a few people will post on it so we get an idea of all the events by various nations. What is about to happen on Dec 10 should be well known to most here.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wildcat, I always enjoy your posts regarding the ANZAC contributions. Please keep up your good work.

And if you would like to post for what happened on Dec 10th, please do. (I know what happened).

8)


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2006)

HONG KONG: Early in the morning, elements of the Japanese 38th Division attack the Shing Mun Redoubt. The redoubt consists of five pillboxes connected by trenches and underground tunnels designed to be held by a battalion for five weeks; it falls in five hours. The defenders, the 2nd Battalion, Royal Scots Regiment, are suffering from malaria and cannot hold. British Major General Christopher Maltby, General Officer Commanding Hong Kong, pulls his troops, including two battalions of partially trained Canadians, back to Hong Kong Island. 

MALAYA: As the Japanese continue destructive attacks on airfields in northwestern Malaya, the RAF abandons the airfield at Sungei Patani and withdraws all serviceable aircraft from Butterworth. From Butterworth, an RAF bomber squadron reduced to two aircraft, withdraws to Taiping and No. 21 Squadron, RAAF equipped with (F2A) Buffalo Mk. Is (six repairable aircraft) to Ipoh. The Japanese begin a series of heavy air attacks against Penang Island. The Indian 9th Division withstands attacks while organizing delaying positions south of Kota Bharu. Indian 11th Division columns operating along the Thailand frontier attempt to delay enemy. A Far East Council is formed at Singapore. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: A company of a Japanese Special Naval Landing Force and a Japanese Army detachment lands on Guam and captures the 271 Navy personnel and 122 Marines on the island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The British Navy's Force Z under Admiral Tom Phillips left Singapore in the evening of 8 December to find the Japanese fleet. The force consists of the battleship HMS Prince of Wales, battlecruiser HMS Repulse, British destroyers HMS Electra, Express and Tenedos and Australian destroyer HMAS Vampire.
The ships are spotted today in the South China Sea by the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-58 just before dawn and attacked by a force consisted of 60 "Nell" bombers (of the Genzan and Mihoro Kokutais Naval Air Corps) operating with 26 "Betty" bombers of the Kanoya Kokutai. All are based in French Indochina. The battleship HMS Prince of Wales is hit by four torpedoes and sinks at 1233 hours local. The battlecruiser HMS Repulse is hit by 14 torpedoes and sinks at 1320 hours local.
The death toll from both ships is 840 men (Repulse 513, and the Prince Of Wales, 327). A total of 2,081 men are saved by the four escorting destroyers and taken back to Singapore. The Far Eastern Fleet commander, Admiral Sir Tom Phillips goes down with his ship. In this action, the Japanese lost only four planes. After this disaster, the dominant role of battleships in war comes under grave doubt.
Four USN destroyers, USS Barker, Bulmer, Parrott and Stewart of Destroyer Division 58, USN Asiatic Fleet, that had been sent to help screen Phillips's ships, having arrived at Singapore too late to sortie with the British force, search unsuccessfully for survivors before returning to Singapore. 

An SBD Dauntless from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-70 about 193 nautical miles NE of Honolulu, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii, in position 23.45N, 155.35W. This is one of the submarines used to scout the Hawaiian area in connection with the Pearl Harbor attack and is the first Japanese combatant ship sunk by U.S. aircraft during World War II.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Two Japanese task forces, each consisting of about 2,000 men, arrive off northern Luzon from Formosa. Landings begin simultaneously at Aparri, on the north coast, and near Vigan on the west coast. Far East Air Forces B-17 Flying Fortresses, P-40s, and Seversky P-35As attack the two convoys landing troops and equipment; a transport at Vigan is destroyed. The strikes include the much publicized attack of Captain Colin P Kelly Jr on a warship off Aparri. Captain Kelly, who is killed when his B-17 is shot down by fighters as he is returning to Clark Field, is later posthumously awarded the Distinguished Service Cross for destroying a battleship. However, later information reveals that he attacked the heavy cruiser HIJMS Ashigara, probably scoring near misses. Cavite Navy Yard on Luzon is practically obliterated by Japanese "Nell" and "Betty" bombers based on Formosa.
Destroyers USS Peary and Pillsbury, submarines USS Seadragon and Sealion , minesweeper USS Bittern , and submarine tender USS Otus , suffer varying degrees of damage from bombs or bomb fragments; ferry launch Santa Rita is destroyed by a direct hit. Submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon (ASR-6) tows Seadragon out of the burning wharf area; minesweeper USS Whippoorwill (AM-35) recovers destroyer USS Peary, enabling both warships to be repaired and returned to service. Minesweeper USS Bittern is gutted by fires. Antiaircraft fire from U.S. guns is ineffective. During the bombing of Manila Bay area, unarmed U.S. freighter SS Sagoland is damaged.
While flying to safety during the raid on Cavite, Lieutenant Harmon T. Utter's PBY Catalina of Patrol Squadron One Hundred One is attacked by three Japanese "Zeke" fighters ) of the 3rd Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) based on Formosa; Chief Boatswain Earl D. Payne, Utter's bow gunner, shoots down one, thus scoring the U.S. Navy's first verifiable air-to-air "kill" of a Japanese plane in the Pacific War. Utter, as a commander, will later coordinate the carrier air strikes that lead to the destruction of Japanese battleship Yamato on 7 April 1945.

UNITED STATES. A Treasury agent reports to Army authorities in San Francisco, California, that "an estimated 20,000 Japanese in the San Francisco metropolitan area were ready for organized action." The Army staff immediately began planning for mass evacuation of West Coast Japanese.

WAKE ISLAND: Twenty six Japanese naval land attack planes from Kwajalein Atoll in the Marshall Islands bomb Marine installations on Wilkes and Wake islets. During the interception of the bombers, Captain Henry T. Elrod, USMC, executive officer of Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Eleven, shoots down a "Nell" bomber; this is the first USMC air-to-air "kill" of the Pacific War. Japanese submarines HIJMS RO 65, RO 66, and RO 67 arrive off Wake. Shortly before midnight, submarine USS Triton, patrolling south of the atoll, encounters a Japanese warship, probably a picket for the oncoming assault force. 

Japanese Ship Sunk:
Minesweeper W10, near Vigan, PI by aircraft


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks K9.... but this thread is for the Pacific War.

Maybe smeone wants to start a thread for the European theater.

The mods could make them a "sticky".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Go ahead and start threads for the ETO as well. I can put them as a sticky. I think this is a good idea and gives a history of the war from the ETO and the PTO.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Good round up of the days events Sys.  All I can add is - 
10 dec 1941
Dutch submarine K-XI attacked Japanese landing fleet north east of Malacca.
Submarine K-XIII unsuccessfully attacked the Japanese invasion fleet off the north east coast of Malaya peninsula.
Submarine 0-16 damaged a Japanese transport ship which was either the Ayatosan Maru ( 9788t) or the Sakura Maru (7170t)

GUAM: At 04:00 hours some 400 Japanese troops of the 5th Defense Force from Saipan Island came ashore at Dungcas Beach, north of Agana. While advancing toward the island's capital Agana some Japanese troops clash with the Insular Force Guard unit. In the meantime the South Seas Detached Force (app. 5,500 men) under the command of Major-General Tomitaro Horii made separate landings at Tumon Bay in the north, on the southwest coast near Merizo, and on the eastern shore of the island at Talafofo Bay. At Agana, the lightly-armed Guamanians, commanded by Marine First Lieutenant Charles S. Todd, stood off the early Japanese attacks, but had to retreat. The Japanese were simply too strong. The island's governor and military commander, Captain G.J. McMillin, decided not to endanger the lives of the thousands of civilians and soldiers in his charge by any further resistance. Shortly after 06:00 hours he surrendered the island to the Japanese naval commander and sent orders to the US marine detachment of approximately 122 men (Lieutenant Colonel William K. McNulty) at Sumay Barracks not to resist. The word did not reach all defenders, and scattered fighting continued throughout the day as the Japanese spread out to complete occupation of the island. Soon all resistance ended, and the entire garrison of approximately 430 men surrendered.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Wildcat. Keep en eye out for ANZAC operations in the PTO. You have some good stuff to post.


AUSTRALIA: Prime Minister John Curtin tells British Prime Minister Winston Churchill that he favors the establishment of "a supreme authority for the higher direction and coordinated control of Allied strategy" in the Far East.

BURMA: Japanese aircraft bomb Tavoy Airdrome near Rangoon beginning their offensive against the country. 

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Six Hawaiian Air Force B-18 Bolos fly a sea-search mission. Similar missions by B-17 Flying Fortresses, B-18s, and A-20 Havocs are flown each day for the remainder of the year; several submarines are sighted and some are attacked but without positive evidence of hits

HONG KONG: Company D of the Winnipeg Grenadiers dispatched to the mainland to strengthen the Gin Drinkers' Line against the Japanese invaders, sees some action, thus becoming the first Canadian Army Unit to fight in World War II. At midday. British Major General Christopher Maltby, General Officer Commanding Hong Kong, orders the mainland troops to withdraw to the island; the Winnipeg Grenadiers cover the Royal Scots' withdrawal down the Kowloon Peninsula.

INTERNATIONAL: Political actions: Germany, Italy and Japan sign a new pact barring a separate peace with the U.S. or the U.K. The pact states: 
- Article I - Italy, Germany and Japan will henceforth conduct in common and jointly a war which has been imposed on them by the United States of America and England, by all means at their disposal and until the end of hostilities.
- Article II - Italy, Germany and Japan undertake each for himself that none of the parties to the present accord will conclude either armistice or peace, be it with the United States or with England without complete and reciprocal agreement [of the three signatories to this pact].
- Article III - Italy, Germany and Japan, even after the victorious conclusion of this war, will collaborate closely in the spirit of the Tripartite Pact, concluded Sept. 21, 1940, in order to realize and establish an equitable new order in the world.
- Article IV - The present accord is effective immediately on its signature and remains in force for the duration of the Tripartite Pact, signed Sept. 21, 1940. The high contracting parties of this accord will at an opportune moment agree among themselves the means of implementing Article III above of this accord.
Political actions:
- Both Italy and Germany join Japan in a declaration of war against the US.
- Hungary breaks diplomatic relations with the U.S..
- Mexico breaks relations with Germany and Italy.
- The Netherlands declares war on Italy.
- Poland declares war on Japan.

MALAYA: The Indian 9th Division, Indian III Corps, abandons the two remaining airfields in Kelantan (Gong Kedah and Machang) in order to protect communications. The Japanese exert strong pressure against one Indian 11th Division column on the Kroh-Patani road and force the other, on the road to Singora, back toward partially prepared positions at Jitra. The RAF, now greatly depleted in strength, adopts a policy of conducting bomber operations only at night until adequate fighter support is available and of using fighters primarily for defense of the Singapore Naval Base and for protection of convoys bringing reinforcements. Indian III Corps troops are thus denied much close air support.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 torpedoes and shells a 5,645 ton, unarmed U.S. freighter about 680 nautical miles NE of Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii. The ship sinks tomorrow. One lifeboat is launched and all but four men reach Hawaii on 20 December.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese Aparri force on Luzon continues rapidly south along Route 5 toward Tuguegarao and Laoag and its airfield fall to the Vigan force. The Japanese begin mining San Bernardino and Surigao Straits while commercial vessels withdraw from Manila Bay.
LUZON - More than 100 Japanese aircraft hit targets at Clark Field, Batangas, and Olongapo on Luzon Island. No hits are scored by the single B-17 that is sent against Japanese transports at Vigan. The 3d Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), transfers from Nichols Field to Ternate, Luzon and operating from Del Carmon, Luzon with P-40's. Japanese forces begin landing on Luzon By the end of the day, all but one B-17 Flying Fortress has been dispatched from Clark Field, Luzon, to Del Monte Field on Mindanao, which is beyond the range of Japanese aircraft.

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Congress votes to declare war on Germany and Italy. With only one short speech, the Senate voted 88-to-0 for war against Germany, 90-to-0 for war with Italy. There was one abstention, Republican Pacifist Jeannette Rankin called out 'Present' - a refusal to vote. The House of Representatives voted war with Germany, 393-to-0. After the vote is taken the chamber is filled with the noise of stamping feet from the galleries as the public stomped out. It seems that the war with Italy vote (399-to-0) wasn't worth waiting around for. The resolution states, "Therefore, be it Resolved by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled, that the state of war between the United States and the Government of Germany which has thus been thrust upon the United States is hereby formally declared; and the President is hereby authorized and directed to employ the entire naval and military forces of the government to carry on war against the Government of Germany; and to bring the conflict to a successful termination, all of the resources of the country are hereby pledged by the Congress of the United States." The Congress also votes to use U.S. forces anywhere in the world. The term of those enlisted under the Selective Service Act is extended for the duration plus six months.
The U.S. Army's Western Defense Command is established with Lieutenant General John L. DeWitt as commander. One of the units assigned is the 4th Air Force at Hamilton Field, San Rafael, California, which is reassigned from the Air Force Combat Command to the new unit. The West Coast is declared a theater of war.The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) detains 1,370 Japanese Americans classified as "dangerous enemy aliens."
The Buick Division of the General Motors Corporation lowers its car prices to reflect the absence of spare tires or inner tubes from its new cars. Widespread shortages have led to many quotas and laws designed to conserve America's resources. One of these laws prohibits spare tires on new cars. Rubber, produced overseas, has become almost impossible to get. People did not mind the spare-tire law too much, though. They are too busy dealing with quotas for gasoline, meat, butter, shoes, and other essentials.

WAKE ISLAND: The USN submarine USS Triton, patrolling south of Wake, attacks the Japanese ship she had encountered shortly before midnight; she is unsuccessful.
The 450 Marines of the Wake Detachment, 1st Defense Battalion, repel an invasion by Japanese troops sinking the destroyer HIJMS Hayate with gunfire while F4F-3 Wildcat pilots sink the destroyer HIJMS Kisaragi with bombs. The Japanese invasion force retires towards the Marshall Islands. Around 0900 hours, 17 Nell bombers of the Chitose Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) based on Roi Island, Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands, bomb the naval guns on the island; the Marine pilots shoot down two of the Nells.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 11, 2006)

Not bad, Marines.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to say I love that siggie!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Good posts, fellas.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2006)

From the AAF logbook for this date:
USMC F4F Wildcats sink four large Japanese vessels off Wake. This is the first significant American victory of the Pacific war. 

LUZON - More than 100 Japanese aircraft hit targets at Clark Field, Batangas, and Olongapo on Luzon Island. No hits are scored by the single B-17 that is sent against Japanese transports at Vigan. The 3d Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), transfers from Nichols Field to Ternate, Luzon and operating from Del Carmon, Luzon with P-40's. Japanese forces begin landing on Luzon

*Elsewhere:*
BURMA: The Japanese begin small-scale operations, using infiltration tactics. From Thailand, a small force crosses into lower Tenasserim unopposed. British General Sir Archibald P. Wavell, Commander-in-Chief India, is given responsibility for Burma, previously within Air Chief Marshal Sir Robert Brooke-Popham' s Far Eastern Command, and is promised reinforcements to strengthen the small garrison, fighting strength of which does not exceed 30 battalions during the campaign. Lieutenant General D. K. MacLeod's Burma Army, charged with protecting the Burma Road and Tenasserim airfields, is a heterogeneous group of Burmese, Indian, and British forces, some poorly trained, formed into the Burma 1st Division (Burma 1st and 2d Brigades and Indian 13th Brigade) and Indian 16th Brigade. The 16 obsolete RAF fighters on hand are augmented by a squadron of the American Volunteer Group (AVG) fighters, which is flown in to Mingaladon from the AVG base in China. Air strength is eventually increased but not enough to alter ground operations materially.

EAST INDIES: The bulk of the Australian "Sparrow Force" arrives at Koepang, Dutch Timor. This Force is the garrison given the code-name Sparrow Force that is to defend the island and protect the airfield at Penfui. The troops begin to take up defensive positions around Koepang, the capital of west Timor, and the aerodrome at Penfui.
This component of the Force comprises the Tasmanian 2/40th BattalionAustralian Imperial Force (AIF) supported by artillery, signals, medical and headquarters troops. Sparrow Force's anti aircraft capability is provided by a British unit, 79th Anti Aircraft Battery Royal Army, veterans of the Battle of Britain. They are joined by one of Australia's new Independent Companies, the largely Western Australian, No.2 or the 2/2nd Independent Company. The Australian elements of Sparrow Force total 70 officers and 1330 men. The existing Netherlands East Indies garrison numbers about 500. At Penfui RAAF Hudson medium bombers from No. 2 Squadron begin flying anti shipping sorties. 

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Japanese Naval Aviation Pilot First Class NISHIKAICHI Shigenori begins, with the aid of HARADA Yoshio, a Japanese resident of Niihau Island, to terrorize the inhabitants of the island into returning papers confiscated on 7 December. In response to this campaign of intimidation, the islanders flee to the hills.

HONG KONG: British troops evacuate Kowloon in any vessel that can sail to Hong Kong Island. The Royal Engineers destroy anything useful on the north side.

INTERNATIONAL: Declarations of war:
- Bulgaria, Hungary and Slovakia declare war on the U.K. and U.S.
- Croatia and Romania declare war on the U.S.
- Haiti, El Salvador and Panama declare war on Germany and Italy 

MALAYA: British Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, decides to withdraw the Indian III Corps from Kelantan since the airfields there are already in possession of the Japanese; movement of surplus supplies to rear is begun. Troops fight delaying actions while awaiting rolling stock in which to withdraw. The Japanese penetrate the Jitra position and force the Indian 11th Division task force back to the Kedah River. The Indian 11th Division force, called the Krohcol force, on the Kroh-Patani road, also falls back under pressure and at midnight 12/13 December, passes to the direct command of corps. The Indian 12th Brigade Group is released from reserve for action on the west coast.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The unarmed 6,210 ton U.S. freighter SS Vincent en route from Sydney, New South Wales, Australia, to Panama, is shelled and sunk by Japanese armed merchant cruisers Aikoku Maru and Hokoku Maru about 555 nautical miles WNW of Easter Island in position 22.41S, 118.19W. All 36 crewmen are captured by the Japanese; two die in captivity. 
In the Sulu Sea, USN submarine USS S-38 mistakenly torpedoes and sinks Norwegian merchantman SS Hydra II west of Cape Calavite, Mindoro, Philippine Islands, believing her to be a Japanese auxiliary. SS Hydra II had been en route from Bangkok, Thailand, to Hong Kong, when she is diverted to Manila by the outbreak of war.
In the South China Sea, Dutch submarines operate off Malaya against Japanese invasion shipping. HNMS K XII torpedoes and sinks a Japanese army cargo ship about 1.4 nautical miles NE of Kota Bharu, in position 06.08N, 102.16E.; meanwhile, HNMS O 16 torpedoes and damages three Japanese army cargo ships off Patani/Singora, Thailand.
The USN heavy cruiser USS Pensacola departed Pearl Harbor 29 November 1941 with a convoy bound for Manila in the Philippines. Today, the U.S. troops aboard the troop transports are organized as Task Force South Pacific and placed under command of Brigadier General Julian F. Barnes. The convoy is ordered to proceed to Australian.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese make another preliminary landing, at Legaspi, southern Luzon. The task force of 2,500 men from Palau Islands, Caroline Islands, goes ashore unopposed and secures Legaspi and the airfield. Major General George M. Parker, Jr., whose South Luzon Force consists of 41st and 51st Divisions (Philippine Army), sends elements of the 51st forward to delay the Japanese, but contact is not made for several days. Tuguegarao Airfield falls to the Aparri force early in morning. Japanese planes attack Luzon in force. Over 100 Japanese aircraft hit targets at Clark Field, Batangas, and Olongapo on Luzon Island. The single Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress that is sent against Japanese transports at Vigan damages a transport. 
Captain Jesus A. Villamor led the open-cockpit monoplane P-26A Peashooter fighterss of the 6th Pursuit Squadron Philippine Air Force, the only ones of their type to see action in World War II. Villamor shoots down a Japanese "Nell" bomber (Mitsubishi G3M2, Navy Type 96 Attack Bomber) of the First Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) based at Tainan, Formosa, over Batangas. 

UNITED STATES: The Government seizes French ships in U.S. ports. One of the ships seized is the largest and most luxurious ocean liner on the seas at this time, France's SS Normandie, while it is docked at New York City. The ship is 1,029 feet (314 meters) long and a beam of 119 feet (36 meters), displaces 85,000 tons and can do 32.1 knots. She was placed in "protective custody" by the Navy when France surrendered to the Germans in June 1940; it was clear that the U.S. government was not about to let a ship of such size and speed fall into the hands of the Germans, which it certainly would upon returning to France. She is formally requisitioned by the Maritime Commission on 16 December, transferred to the USN on the 24th, renamed Lafayette and assigned hull number AP-53. A contract for her conversion to a troop transport is awarded to Robins Dry Dock Repair Co., a subsidiary of Todd Shipyards, Inc., on 27 December. 
The Naval Air Transport Service (NATS) is established under the Chief of Naval Operations to provide rapid air delivery of critical equipment, spare parts, and specialist personnel to naval activities and fleet forces all over the world. 

WAKE ISLAND: Two Japanese "Mavis" reconnaissance flying boats of the Yokohama Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) based in the Marshall Islands bomb the island in a pre-dawn raid. One is shot down by a Marine F4F Wildcat pilot.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: Prime Minister John Curtin sends a message to U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt welcoming the opportunity of co-operating with the U.S., and offering the use of Australian facilities. He also seeks U.S. help in securing the French territory of New Caledonia in the southwest Pacific east of Queensland.

BORNEO: A small Miri detachment (Indian company and engineers),having destroyed the oil fields and installations in British East Sarawakand West Brunei to deny them to the Japanese, sails for Kuching, capital of Sarawak, where the rest of the Indian battalion, with local and administrative attachments, is disposed to defend the airdrome. Dutch planes based on Singkawang assist RAF units on Malaya in searching for Japanese shipping heading southward from Indochina.

BURMA: The British have to evacuate their airfield at Victoria Point and the Japanese follow and move in. This airfield is in the far south of the Burma on the Kra Isthmus.

COSTA RICA: USN gunboat USS Erie (PG-50) receives 50 Japanese POWs at Puntarenas, Costa Rica, from Costa Rican government, and sends a prize crew to take charge of the motor vessel MV Albert.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The occupation of Niihau Island by Japanese Naval Aviation Pilot First Class NISHIKAICHI Shigenori ends: a party of Hawaiians sets out for Kauai to inform the outside world of events on Niihau; in the meantime, NISHIKAICHI burns his plane (it will not be until July 1942 that the U.S. Navy will be able to obtain an intact "Zeke" fighter to study) and the house in which he believes his confiscated papers are hidden. Later, in confrontation with a local Hawaiian, Benny Kanahele, a scuffle to grab the pilot's pistol ensues. Although Kanahele is shot three times, he picks up Nishikaichi bodily and dashes the pilot's head into a stone wall, killing him; HARADA Yoshio, the Japanese resident of Niihau who had allied himself with the pilot, commits suicide. Kanahele survives his injuries. On the basis of the report by the islanders who have arrived on Kauai after a 15-hour trip, meanwhile, Commander, Kauai Military District (Colonel Edward W. FitzGerald, USA) dispatches expedition (squad of soldiers from Company M, 299th Infantry Regiment) in the unarmed U.S. Coast Guard buoy tender USCGC Kukui to proceed from Kauai to Niihau.

HONG KONG: Japanese troops reach the Kowloon waterfront across the harbor from Hong Kong Island. The British Governor rejects a Japanese demand for the surrender of Hong Kong. The defense of the island is organized into a West Brigade, commanded by Canadian Brigadier J.K. Lawson, and including The Winnipeg Grenadiers; and an East Brigade, under British Brigadier C. Wallis, including The Royal Rifles of Canada. British Major General Christopher Maltby, General Officer Commanding Hong Kong, deploys both Canadian units to defend the southern beaches against a seaborne attack, as heavy Japanese artillery fire and air raids begin.

INTERNATIONAL: Declarations of war:
- The U.K., New Zealand and the Union of South Africa declare war on Bulgaria.
- Honduras declares war on Germany and Italy.
- Italy declares war on Cuba and Guatemala.

MALAYA: Japanese troops march into Alor Star, and take a number of Indian troops prisoner. Among the POWs is Major Mohan Singh, who agrees to set up a special unit for Indians, Burmese and Thais to fight against the British. The slogan for the unit is "Asia for the Asiatics."
The British mobile column "Krohcol" concentrates in positions 2 to 3 miles west of Kroh. The Indian 11th Division begins withdrawing from the Kedah River toward Gurun, a more favorable defense position in southern Kedah some 30 miles south of Jitra.
Fighter support is increased as No. 453 Squadron RAAF with 13 Buffalo Mk. Is from Singapore joins the few fighters based at Ipoh. Reports of a Japanese convoy moving south-southwest from Saigon, French Indochina, result in a period of sharply increased British air reconnaissance from Malaya. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese aircraft again attack Luzon, virtually completing the destruction of Far East Air Force and USN aircraft in the Philippines. Del Carmen, Clark and Nichols Fields are hit, as well as Baguio, Tarlac, Cabanatuan and Batangas. (Jack McKillop) First Lieutenant Boyd D Wagner of the 17th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor) , 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor) , shoots down four Japanese airplanes near Aparri while on a reconnaissance mission over northern Luzon. In another action, Captain Jesus Villamor of the Philippine Air Force leads six P-26 Peashooters in an interception of 54 Japanese bombers attacking Batangas Field, Luzon; their harassing tactics minimized the damage to the field.

UNITED STATES: So far, the U.S. Department of Justice has rounded up 831 enemy aliens in on the West coast, including 585 Japanese and 187 Germans. Congress, to meet the demand for trained enlisted men, authorizes the retention of enlisted men in the Navy upon the expiration of their enlistments when not voluntarily extended.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
NIKKOKU MARU	ARMY CARGO	2728 tons	near HAINAN ISLAND	by OTHERS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

PHILIPPINES: Buzz Wagner, the first official American ace of World War II, took off on a lone reconnaissance mission over Aparri, Philippines. Because of devastating losses by the U.S. fighter force two days earlier, orders had come down restricting confrontation with enemy fighters if at all possible. His reconnaissance mission turned into a combat mission when he descended from a patch of clouds and found himself practically on top of two Japanese destroyers. Spotted and chased by a pair of Japanese fighters, Wagner eluded the enemy and took out five of 12 enemy planes. Four days later, Wagner and two associates went into combat over Vigan and left behind 17 enemy planes destroyed or burning, with an unknown number of Japanese dead lying on the runway. The mission garnered the most devastating results of the air war to date.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: The Australian "Gull Force" departs Darwin, Northern Territory, for Ambon Island in the Netherlands East Indies. The force consists of 2/21st Battalion of the 23d Brigade, "C" Troop of the 18th Antitank battery and supporting troops. The troops are in two Dutch ship escorted by the Australian light cruiser HMAS Adelaide D 47) and minesweeper HMAS Ballarat (J 184).

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: USN Task Force 11 (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.), comprising the aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-2), three heavy cruisers, nine destroyers, and oiler USS Neosho (AO-23), sails to raid Japanese forces in Jaluit Atoll in the Marshall Island to relieve pressure on Wake Island. U.S. Coast Guard buoy tender USCGC Kukui reaches Niihau Island with squad of soldiers from Company M, 299th Infantry Regiment. The detachment learns of the events that have transpired on Niihau since Japanese Naval Aviation Pilot First Class NISHIKAICHI Shigenori crashed there on 7 December.
Wake Island Relief Expedition (Read Adm. F. J. Fletcher) leaves Pearl Harbor

JAPAN: Imperial General Headquarters orders Japanese Navy submarines to shell the U.S. West Coast. Vice Admiral SHIMIZU Mitsumi, commander of the Advance Expeditionary Force (Sixth Fleet), issues a detailed order on the targets. The HIJMS I-15, -9, -10, -17, -19, -21, -23, -25 and -26 are each to fire 30 rounds on the night of 25 December. Rear Admiral SATO Tsutomu, aboard the I-9, is charged to execute the order.

MALAYA: Japanese forces land on Penang Isaland. Penang's military importance lay in the island's port facilities and its stocks of ammunition and stores. When the Allies were unable to stop the Japanese advance on the mainland it became clear that the island would have to be evacuated.
On the west coast, the Indian 11th Division completes their withdrawal to Gurun; the Japanese, in close pursuit, penetrate the new positions, during the night of 14/15 December. The Krohcol force is dissolved and its components, which are put under command of the Indian 12th Brigade, move to the Baling area, about 9 miles W of Kroh. The Indian III Corps sends small detachments to guard the Grik road, which is now uncovered. On the east coast, the Kelantan force continues fighting withdrawal. Since airdromes on Singapore Island are becoming congested, preparations are being made to base air units in the Netherlands East Indies.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Norwegian motorship MS Hoegh Merchant is torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-4 about 29 miles off Cape Makapuu on the southeastern tip of Oahu Island. All hands (35- man crew, 5 passengers) survive the loss of the ship. 
USN gunboat USS Erie (PG-50), off the Pacific coast of Costa Rica, boards and takes charge of motor vessel MV Sea Boy, and takes off a Japanese POW; she orders Sea Boy into Balboa, Canal Zone, the following day. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese Vigan and Aparri detachments are placed under the same command and ordered, after the Aparri force joins the Vigan at Vigan, to march south to Lingayen Gulf. 
The USN withdraws the few remaining PBY Catalinas of Patrol Wing Ten (PatWing 10) and the three tenders servicing the aircraft from the Philippine Islands. The ships are the seaplane tenders (destroyer) USS Childs (AVD-1) and William B. Preston (AVD-7) and the small seaplane tender USS Heron (AVP-2). Patrol Wing 10 has been reassigned to the NEI.
Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses are sent against the Japanese beachhead at Legaspi, Luzon, and damage a freighter and a tanker. First Lieutenant Hewitt T Wheless is later awarded the Distinguished Service Cross (DSC) for bringing his bullet-riddled B-17 back from the mission to an emergency crashlanding at Cagayan, Mindanao Island.
A USN boarding party transported in commandeered yacht Gem, seizes the 14,242 ton French motor mail vessel SS Marechal Joffre, in Manila Bay. The majority of the crewmen, pro-Vichy or unwilling to serve under the U.S. flag, are transported ashore. The ship, manned by a scratch crew that includes aviation personnel from Patrol Wing Ten (PatWing 10), departs Manila Bay on 18 December bound for Balikpapan, Dutch Borneo, whence she proceeded to Australia, New Zealand, and the U.S. She arrives in San Francisco, California, with a cargo of wool and zircon sand on 19 April 1942. The following day, she is taken over by the U.S. Maritime Commission and transferred to the USN. She as commissioned on 27 April 1942 as transport USS Rochambeau (AP-63).

WAKE ISLAND: Two raids by Japanese naval aircraft are flown by aircraft based in the Marshall Islands. Early in the morning, "Mavis" flying boats bomb the island.
At 1100 hours, 30 "Nell" bombers arrive from Roi Island in Kwajalein Atoll. They kill two marines and wound another but more seriously, they destroy one of the two remaining F4F-3 Wildcats.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
MIHARU MARU	CIVIL CARGO	3857 tons	20 MILE S of KRIMO, JAPAN by OTHERS
ZUIKO MARU CIVIL CARGO	2577 tons	near MATSUWA, KURILES, JAPAN by OTHERS


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 14, 2006)

Good round up Sys.  to the poor ba*tards of Gull force.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2006)

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: USN seaplane tender USS Tangier, oiler USS Neches, and four destroyers sail for Wake Island.
Kahului on northern Maui Island, is shelled by a Japanese submarine from the Second Submarine Squadron. Possible candidates for having carried out the shelling are HIJMS I-2, I-3, I-4, I-5, I-6, or I-7. 

HONG KONG: A Japanese attempt to move from Kowloon to Hong Kong Island is defeated. 

JOHNSTON ATOLL: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-122 surfaces and shells this U.S. possession causing slight damage to a few buildings and no casualties. One shell lands astern and another passes over her forecastle of USN transport USS William Ward Burrows (AP-6) but apparently she is unseen by the Japanese and she is not hit.
The atoll consists of two small islets, Johnston and Sand Islands, located about 712 nautical miles (1319 kilometers) west-southwest of Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii. 

MALAYA: The Indian III Corps remains under strong pressure on the west coast. During the night of 15/16 December, the Indian 11th Division begins a withdrawal from the Gurun positions to the Muda River. The garrison of Penang Island. fortress, opposite RAF Butterworth, prepares to withdraw as the RAF abandons Butterworth airdrome.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General Far East Air Force, receives permission to withdraw the few remaining B-17 Flying Fortresses to Bachelor Field, Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia. The air defense of the Philippines is left to the few remaining fighters.
PT-33, damaged by grounding and sunk by United States forces, Philippine Islands area, 13 d. 46' N., 120 d. 40' E.

UNITED STATES: The Congress passes a military appropriation bill of US$10 billion (US$132.9 billion in year 2005 dollars) for the defense of the country.
After a brief visit to Hawaii, Secretary of the Navy Frank Knox tells the press, "I think the most effective Fifth Column work of the entire war was done in Hawaii with the possible exception of Norway" -this despite the complete lack of evidence of such sabotage.

Norman Corwin's production of "We Hold These Truths," commissioned by President Franklin D. Roosevelt and starring Orson Welles, is broadcast simultaneously on all four national US radio networks CBS, Mutual and NBC's Red and Blue Networks. It reaches an estimated audience of 63 million people, the largest ever for a dramatic production of any kind. 
Admiral Ernest J. King is offered the post of Commander in Chief U.S. Fleet. He accepts.
An American Federation of Labor (AFL) council adopts a no-strike policy in war industries, which include automotive plants being converted to military production (domestic automobile manufacturing stopped completely from 1941 to 1944). 

WAKE ISLAND: Early in the morning, "Mavis" flying boats bomb the island.

CANADA: In Ottawa, Ontario, the Cabinet War Committee discusses financial aid to Britain; "the billion dollar gift."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2006)

Borneo: The Japanese war machine lands elements of the 16th Division at Miri, Seria and Lutong in Borneo.

Philipines: 1st Lieutenant Boyd D. Wagner of the 17th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), leads a dive-bombing raid on the airfield at Vigan and shoots down his fifth aircraft, thereby becoming the first Army Air Forces "Ace" in World War II.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

Hong Kong: Japanese troops force landings on Hong Kong island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2006)

USN - The Naval Research Laboratory reported that flight tests in a PBY of radar utilizing a duplexing antenna switch had been conducted with satisfactory results. The duplexing switch made it possible to use a single antenna for both transmission of the radar pulse and reception of its echo; thereby, the necessity for cumbersome "yagi" antenna no longer existed, a factor which contributed substantially to the reliability, and hence the effectiveness, of World War II airborne radar. 

AUSTRALIA: USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, evacuating Luzon, Philippine Islands, begin arriving at Batchelor Field near Darwin, Northern Territory. A plan is drawn up for using Australia as an Allied supply base under command of Major General George H. Brett, USA.

EAST INDIES: The Australian "Gull Force" lands on Ambon Island, Netherlands East Indies. This force is comprised of the 2/21st Battalion of the 23rd Brigade, "C" Troop of the 18th Antitank Battery, a section of 2/11th Field Company and various other support units. The force had been transported from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, to Ambon in three Dutch merchant ships escorted by an Australian light cruiser and corvette.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: In a command shakeup, Admiral Husband E. Kimmel is replaced by Admiral Chester W. Nimitz as Commander-in- Chief, Pacific Fleet; Lieutenant General Walter C. Short, Commanding General Hawaiian Department is replaced by Lieutenant General Delos C. Emmons; and Major General Frederick L. Martin is replaced by Brigadier General Clarence L Tinker as Commanding General, Hawaiian Air Force. 
A Japanese "Glen" seaplane (Yokosuka E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane) makes its operational debut when the submarine HIJMS I-7 launches the aircraft for a dawn reconnaissance over Pearl Harbor to determine the damage caused by the attack of 7 December.

HONG KONG: The Japanese control the north side of Hong Kong Harbor, the British Hong Kong Island. After a week of air bombardment, Japanese Lieutenant General SANO Tadayoshi, commanding the 38th Division, sends a captured British civilian woman (and her two dogs) across the harbor to demand surrender from British Governor Sir Mark Young. Sir Mark himself "declines absolutely to enter into negotiations for the surrender of Hong Kong."

MALAYA: Hard fighting continues on the Grik road. A weak defense detachment is reinforced but falls back under pressure of the superior Japanese forces. The Indian 12th Brigade Group is ordered to Kuala Kangsar. British Lieutenant General Sir Arthur E. Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, gives the Indian III Corps permission to withdraw to the Perak River line if necessary. The Perak Flotilla is formed to prevent the Japanese from landing on the west coast between Knan and Bernam Rivers.

MIDWAY ISLANDS: Seventeen SB2U-3 Vindicators of Marine Scout Bombing Squadron Two Hundred Thirty One complete a record 9 hour and 45 minute flight from Hawaii to Midway, bolstering U.S. positions there. The aircraft were led by a plane-guarding PBY-4 Catalina of Patrol Squadron Twenty One (no ships are available to plane-guard the flight) on this longest over-water massed flight (1,137 miles or 1 830 kilometers) by single-engine aircraft. VMSB-231 was the same squadron that was en route to Midway on 7 December aboard the aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-2) when reports of the attack on Pearl Harbor forced the carrier to turn back short of her goal.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-15 surfaces to charge batteries near the Farallon Islands about 29 nautical miles west of San Francisco, California. Seeing the lights of the city, Captain IMAZATO Hiroshi jokes to the crew that it was a good time to visit the famous city of San Francisco.
Japanese submarine HIJMS I-175 torpedoes and sinks a 3,283 ton unarmed U.S. freighter about 222 nautical miles SSE of Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii. The survivors are rescued on 27 and 28 December.
In the South China Sea, the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Shinonome, part of a convoy of troop transports, heading towards the Malayan Peninsula, is sunk near Seria, 20 miles (32 kilometers) west of Miri, Sarawak,by two bombs from a Dutch three engine Dornier Do-24K flying boat of the Dutch Naval Air Group based on the island of Tarakan. The crew of the Dornier drop three bombs, two making direct hits, the third a near miss. The destroyer blows apart in an enormous explosion causing fires to break out on the vessel. It takes only a few minutes for the destroyer to roll over and sink. There are no survivors; all 229 crewmen are lost.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese Legaspi force, advancing northwest on Luzon along Route 1 toward Naga, makes its first contact with Filipino forces near Ragay.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
RO-66 SS near WAKE	by OTHER
SHINONOME	DD BRUNEI by MINE


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2006)

PACIFIC: USN - Two-plane detachments from Patrol Wings 1 and 2, based in Hawaii, began scouting patrols from Johnston.

CHINA: Following an operational loss of an American Volunteer Group (Flying Tigers) aircraft and the ensuing confrontation between the pilot, Eriksen Shilling, and a group of Chinese, "blood chits" are developed. The first blood chits are printed on silk by Chinese Intelligence and stitched on the back of the American's flight jackets. It shows the flag and promised a reward for assisting the bearer. The message is printed in several languages.

HONG KONG: During the night of 18/19 December, the Japanese land troops on Hong Kong Island between North Point and the Lei U Mun Channel. The landings are successful despite counterattacks by the undermanned British and Canadian Royal Rifles of against Japanese positions on Sai Wan Hill and Mount Butler. The first wave of Japanese troops land in Hong Kong with artillery fire for cover and the following order from their commander, Lieutenant General SAKAI Takashi, Commander of the 23rd Army, "Take no prisoners." After overrunning a battery of anti-tank guns manned by local volunteers. The Japanese rope together all 20 survivors of the action, and bayonet them to death. The Japanese then storm a Royal Army Medical Corps (RAMC) dressing station, which offers no resistance. The Japanese shoot and bayonet to death eight Canadians, four Royal Army Medical Corps soldiers, and three St. John's Ambulance men. 
After seizing the Lei Yu Mun Channel, the Japanese 38th Division storms across Hong Kong Island from east to west, splitting the two British defending brigades. The Japanese quickly take control of key reservoirs, threatening the British and Chinese inhabitants with a slow death by thirst.
On 27 August 1946, the Chinese War Crimes Military Tribunal of the Ministry of National Defence in Nanking sentenced Sakai Takashi. He was executed by firing squad on 30 September 1946.

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division completes their withdrawal behind the Krian River and is held in reserve in the Taiping area. Forces defending the Grik road are further reinforced. After visiting forward areas, Lieutenant General Sir Arthur E. Percival draws up plans for a withdrawal behind the Perak River; he also decides to amalgamate certain units, among them the Indian 6th and 15th Brigades (to be designated the Indian 6/15 Brigade) and to incorporate the Indian 12th Brigade Group in the Indian 11th Division.
The Japanese occupy Penang which was evacuated by the British yesterday. All combat-worthy aircraft in Malaya are ordered to fly to Singapore.
Japanese naval vessel sunk: Destroyer Shinonome, by mine, Miri, Borneo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, the Japanese Legaspi detachment reaches Naga.
The French 14,000-ton motor mail vessel Marechal Joffre, manned by a scratch crew that includes aviation personnel from the USN Patrol Wing Ten, departs Manila Bay for Balikpapan, Borneo, and then to Australia, New Zealand and finally, San Francisco arriving in April 1942. Marechal Joffre will be formally acquired by the Navy and commissioned as the transport USS Rochambeau (AP-63) on 27 April 1942.

UNITED STATES: Censorship is imposed with the passage of the first American War Powers Act. This act is passed by Congress, authorizing the president to initiate and terminate defense contracts, reconfigure government agencies for wartime priorities, and regulate the freezing of foreign assets. It also permits him to censor all communications coming in and leaving the country. President Franklin D. Roosevelt appoints the executive news director of the Associated Press, Byron Price, as director of censorship. Although invested with the awesome power to restrict and withhold news, Price takes no extreme measures, allowing news outlets and radio stations to self-censor, which they do. Most top secret information, including the construction of the atom bomb, remains just that. The most extreme use of the censorship law seems to have been the restriction of the free flow of "girlie" magazines to servicemen, including Esquire, which the U.S. Post Office considered obscene for its occasional saucy cartoons and pinups. Esquire takes the Post Office to court, and after three years the Supreme Court ultimately sides with the magazine.
In another executive order, President Roosevelt directs a commission, to be headed by retired Supreme Court Chief Justice Owen J. Roberts (Roberts Commission), to "ascertain and report the facts relating to the attack made by the Japanese armed forces upon the Territory of Hawaii on 7 December 1941...to provide bases for sound decisions whether any derelictions of duty or errors of judgment on the part of United States Army or Navy personnel contributed to such successes as were achieved by the enemy on the occasion mentioned; and if so, what these derelictions or errors were, and who were responsible therefor." In addition to Justice Roberts, the commission membership includes retired Admiral William H. Standley and Rear Admiral Joseph W. Reeves; Major General Frank R. McCoy, USA (Retired) and Brigadier General Joseph T. McNarney, USA. 
President Roosevelt signs Executive Order No. 8984 that provides that the Commander in Chief U.S. Fleet will take supreme command of the operating forces of all Navy fleets and coastal frontier commands, and be directly responsible to the President.
The State Department announces that Rear Admiral Frederick J. Horne and Admiral Georges Robert, French High Commissioner at Martinique, French West Indies, have reached an agreement neutralizing French Caribbean possessions.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2006)

BURMA: The Japanese overrun Bokpyin, a village about 100 miles N of Victoria Point. A controversy known as the Tulsa Incident, arises as a U.S. officer asks the Government of Burma to impound Lend-Lease material at Rangoon (a valuable part of which is loaded on the SS Tulsa in the harbor), pending a decision on its use. At the suggestion of the senior Chinese representative in Burma, a committee is subsequently formed to determine the division of supplies.
General Claire L. Chennault and his "Flying Tigers," a group of "volunteer" pilots, set up headquarters 150 miles (241 kilometers) from Rangoon. From today until 4 July 1942, they destroy 297 Japanese planes and kill some 500 of the enemy.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The USN's Task Force 8 (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr.), consisting of the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, heavy cruisers, and destroyers, sails from Pearl Harbor, Oahu, proceeding to the waters west of Johnston Island and south of Midway to cover TF 11 and TF 14 operations. (TF 11 is en route to the Marshall Islands while TF 14 is en route to Wake Island). Destroyer USS Craven, in TF 8, is damaged by heavy sea soon after departure, however, and returns to Pearl for repairs. 

HONG KONG: Japanese troops surround the headquarters of Canadian Brigadier John Lawson, Commanding Officer West Brigade, at Wong Nei Chong Gap. Lawson is killed in an attempted breakout becoming the first Canadian General killed in WWII.
Canadian Sergeant Major John Robert Osborn of the 1st Battalion, Winnipeg Grenadiers, dies during an attempt to recapture Mount Butler. Osborn falls on a grenade to save others in the company and is posthumously awarded the Victoria Cross.
Five British naval ships are scuttled to prevent capture by the Japanese: (1) the barrage/gate vessels HMS Aldgate and Watergate, (2) the tugs HMS Alliance and Poet Chaucer and (3) the boom defense vessel HMS Barlight. Barlight is raised by the Japanese and commissioned on 20 September 1942 as Netlayer 101. She is sunk on 15 June 1944 in Tanapag Harbor Saipan Island, Mariana Islands by USN destroyer USS Halsey Powell.

MALAYA: The Japanese are active against the right flank of the Krian River line; on the Grik road, the Japanese frustrate the efforts of the Indian III Corps to recover lost ground. RAF fighters based at Ipoh are forced to withdraw to Kuala Lumpur. The Indian 9th Division continues their withdrawal southward in eastern Malaya and abandons the Kuala Krai railhead.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-172 torpedoes and sinks a 5,113 ton unarmed U.S. freighter about 296 nautical miles SSE of Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii. Twenty five crewmen survive and are rescued.
In the South China Sea, the Dutch submarine HNMS O2 is scuttled by her own crew, about 22 nautical miles E of Kota Bharu, Malaya, to prevent her capture by the Japanese. The sub was damaged by depth charges from two Japanese destroyers earlier in the day. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, the Japanese Legaspi detachment reaches Sipoco and is reported to be pushing toward Daet. At dusk, 12 Japanese fighters based on Luzon attack Del Monte Airfield on Mindanao destroying three USAAF Far East Air Force B-18 Bolos that had just arrived from Luzon with evacuees. During the night of 19/20 December, two Japanese task forces from Palau Islands, Caroline Islands, totaling about 5,000 men, arrive off Davao.
The air echelon of the 93d Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy) transfers from Clark Field to Batchelor Field with B-17's. The ground echelon is attached to the 5th Interceptor Command (Provisional) and will fight as infantry on Luzon and Mindanao Islands in the Philippines. 

UNITED STATES: The US Selective Service (draft) Act is amended requiring the registration of all males 18-64. The age for those subject to military service is 20-44.
Lieutenant General John DeWitt, Commanding General of the Fourth Army and the Western Defense Command, recommends to the War Department to round up "all alien subjects 14 years of age or over, of enemy nations and remove them to the Zone of the Interior (ZI)," because the West Coast had become a wartime Theater of Operations. DeWitt also writes, "...that there are approximately 40,000 of such enemy aliens and it is believed that they constitute an immediate and potential menace to vital measures of defense."

USA: Vice Admiral Randall Jacobs relieves Rear Admiral Chester W. Nimitz as Chief of the Bureau of Navigation.

The U.S. Naval Academy Class of 1942 is graduated early, due to the National Emergency.

WAKE ISLAND: Japanese "Nell" bombers based on Roi Island, Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands, bomb the islands, targeting installations on Wake and Peale islets.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2006)

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: the Japanese make their grand outflanking movement to cut off the Philippines, by landing on the island of Mindanao. Filipino machine gunners of the 101st Regiment inflict heavy Japanese casualties until the Japanese turn five-inch naval guns on the defenders. The Americans are forced to retreat into the hills. The air echelon of the 30th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Clark Field to Batchelor Field with B-17's. The ground echelon is reassigned to the 5th Interceptor Command (Provisional) and will fight as infantry in the Philippines.

WAKE ISLAND: The besieged defenders at Wake receive a visitor, a Navy PBY Catalina, bringing official mail and word that a relief convoy is due on Dec. 24th. It takes out Maj. Walter J. Bayler and messages from the Marines to their families. Bayler says later, "I looked at our flag, still snapping in the breeze at the to of the pole where it had been hoisted on December 8. I looked at the cheerful, grinning faces and the confident bearing of the youngsters on the dock. As I waved a last good-bye and took my
seat in the plane, my smile was as cheerful as theirs. I knew all would go well with Wake Island." Bayler is the last man off the island. In 1945, when Japan surrenders, he will be the first man back.

BURMA: A legend is born in the skies over Burma as the American Volunteer Group, better known as the Flying Tigers, fight their first battle with P-40B Tomahawks. This colorful collection of about 100 pilots and 55 planes tears a swath through superior Japanese airpower: 286 confirmed aerial kills for a total loss of 13 pilots in battle. The Tigers owe their success to their boss, Maj. Gen. Claire Chennault, whose tactics...two-man fighting teams...accurate gunnery ...no unnecessary heroics...are ahead of their time. The Tigers also owe their success to the fact that they get a $500 reward for every plane they shoot down.

USA: Adm. E. J. King is designated Commander in Chief United States Fleet with headquarters in the Navy Department, Washington, D. C.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2006)

good work


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish you Canadian and Aussie guys would contribute to the roles your militaries played in the PTO


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry Sys, been heaps busy mate, have been reading your post though. Here's all I can add..

20 miles off Monterey Bay, the Imperial Japanese Navy's Submarine I-23 fires eight or nine shells at the 6,771-ton Richfield Oil Company tanker AGWIWORLD but misses the zigzagging AGWIWORLD and she escapes to safety

Japanese invasion forces were operating on the northern part of Borneo. Around midday six Dutch Glenn Martins of 2-VIG-I escorted by two Brewster Buffaloes attacked Japanese shipping off Miri. The bomber crews claimed a hit on a cruiser but in fact all the bombs missed.

1942 is usually ragarded as the darkest days in Australian history for good reason. Be assured I will post as much of that history as possible.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I wish you Canadian and Aussie guys would contribute to the roles your militaries played in the PTO


Well for us, you already mentioned Hong Kong on Dec.10th and 18th. I think that's really about it until around June. 
Who wants to read about routine stuff like auxiliaries manning coastal batteries in British Columbia and such? 

To the rest of you though, good stuff as always. I enjoy reading it all.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I wish you Canadian and Aussie guys would contribute to the roles your militaries played in the PTO


I tried to find better stuff on Hong Kong but your stuff is miles ahead of mine


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2006)

> Who wants to read about routine stuff like auxiliaries manning coastal batteries in British Columbia and such?



I wonder if they fired on whales thinking they were surfaced subs.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2006)

> 1942 is usually ragarded as the darkest days in Australian history for good reason. Be assured I will post as much of that history as possible.



I disagree........ aside from being mislead by the Brits in Malaya, the conduct of the ANZAC forces in such adverse conditions in the Solomons and NG proved to be their shining hour!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2006)

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division takes command of all troops west of the Perak River, including those on Grik road, who are still heavily engaged, and begins a withdrawal behind Perak the River. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, the Dutch submarine HNMS K XVII strikes a Japanese mine and sinks about 115 nautical miles N of Singapore, Malaya, in position 03.10N, 104.12E. All 36 crewmen are lost.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Three Japanese convoys from Formosa and the Pescadores, bearing the main body of the Japanese 14th Army assault force, arrive in Lingayen Gulf, Luzon, during the night of 21/22 December. Meanwhile, the Filipino 11th Division makes contact with the Japanese Vigan force at Bacnotan.
Naval local defense forces in Philippine Islands (Rear Adm. F. W. Rockwell) move headquarters to Corregidor.

THAILAND: The Japanese and Thai governments sign a ten-year Treaty of Alliance at Bangkok. The Thais acknowledge their debt to the Japanese in light of the Treaty of Tokyo and the transfer of territory from French Indo-China to Thailand.

WAKE ISLAND: The PBY-5 Catalina that arrives yesterday takes off at 0700 hours; aboard is Major Walter Bayler of Marine Aircraft Group Twenty One, "the last man off Wake." Japanese concern over the potential presence of patrol planes at Wake, occasioned by the large amount of radio traffic that accompanies the sole PBYs arrival at the island, prompts advancing the date of the first carrier strikes.
At 0850 hours, 29 Japanese carrier aircraft escorted by 18 "Zero" fighters from aircraft carriers HIJMS Soryu and Hiryu, attack ground targets. At 1200 hours, 33 "Nell" bombers from Roi Airdrome in Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands, bomb the island.
The Wake Island relief force, Task Force Fourteen, is within 600 nautical miles of the island. The task force is composted of the aircraft carriers USS Lexington and Saratoga, the heavy cruisers USS Astoria, Minneapolis and San Francisco, ten destroyers, the seaplane tender USS Tangier and the oiler USS Neches. The convoy is carrying the 4th Marine Coastal Defense Battalion, Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Twenty One equipped with F2A-1 Buffalo fighters, along with 9,000 five-inch rounds, 12,000 three-inch rounds, and 3 million 50 caliber rounds as well as a large amount of ammunition for mortars and other battalion small arms.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> [quote[ Who wants to read about routine stuff like auxiliaries manning coastal batteries in British Columbia and such?



I wonder if they fired on whales thinking they were surfaced subs.

[/QUOTE]
I'm waiting for the date to mention the shelling of Vancouver Island and will work on the Aleutians


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder if they fired on whales thinking they were surfaced subs.


I wouldn't be surprised if they did, actually. Especially if visibility was hazy.

_"Oh my god, a Japanese sub! Fire! Fire! 

Whoops...sorry 'bout that, Shamu."_


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I disagree........ aside from being mislead by the Brits in Malaya, the conduct of the ANZAC forces in such adverse conditions in the Solomons and NG proved to be their shining hour!



You misunderstood me Sys. When I say the darkest hour in our history I'm referring to the fact that our country was under direct attack for the first time in its history, the majority of our fighting men were in Europe and the Middle East, The Japanese were inflicting severe defeats on the ill equipped and poorly trained militia forces that were fighting with their backs to the wall, we had no real proper air defence for the country, we lost 15000 odd men at Singapore, evacuation plans were in place and the Japanese were threatening to cut the supply lines to the rest of the world.
Yes our blokes fought bravely and did a grand job considering the odds they were up against, but early 1942 was definately a grim and uncertain time for us Australians.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder if they fired on whales thinking they were surfaced subs.



I've read of an incident when the RAAF bombed and killed a whale thinking it was a Japanese sub


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: Detailed designs begin on the Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation Boomerang Fighter. The aircraft will be test flown 22 weeks later! The man responsible is CAC chief engineer, Fred David who is a German jew who previously worked for heinkel in Germany and later the Japanese Aircraft Company before fleeing Japan as a refugee as it established military links with Nazi Germany. As such Fred David was considered officially as an “unfriendly” alien, and was required to report to the police every fortnight.

RABAUL: 12 Wirraways of 24 sqn RAAF, are transferred from Townsville to Rabual as part of Rabaul's air defence


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: The USN's "Pensacola" Convoy, consisting of the heavy cruiser USS Pensacola, the gunboat USS Niagara, the transports USS Chaumont and Republic, the Army transports USAT Meigs and Willard A. Holbrook, the U.S. freighters SS Admiral Halstead and Coast Farmer and the Dutch freighter MV Bloemfontein, arrive in Brisbane, Queensland. Brigadier General Julian F. Barnes' Task Force South Pacific is redesignated U.S. Forces in Australia (USFIA). This is the first U.S. troop detachment to arrive in Australia.

CHINA: At a meeting of Allied leaders in Chungking, Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek offers the Chinese 5th and 6th Armies for the defense of Burma. British General Archibald Wavell, Commander-in- Chief, India accepts the Ch 6th Army's 93d Division, elements of which are approaching the border of Burma from China. A regiment of the 49th Division is to be held in reserve on the northern Burma frontier.

HONG KONG: The Japanese capture Sugar Loaf Hill at 1200 hours, but Canadians from C Company of the Royal Rifles recapture the hill; later taken out to Stanley Fort down the peninsula, for a rest; will hold out until their ammunition, food and water are exhausted.

JAPAN: The Japanese Navy postpones the shelling of U.S. cities on the west coast by nine submarine until 27 December. The original date was 25 December.

MALAYA: As the Indian 11th Division continues their withdrawal across the Perak River, the RAF begins a regular reconnaissance of the west coast to prevent Japanese landings. The Indian 9th Division completes their planned withdrawal in eastern Malaya to positions from which to defend Kuantan airdrome and protect the Indian 11th Division from an attack from the east.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 surfaces and shells an unarmed 10,763-ton U.S. tanker off the coast of California about 15 nautical miles WSW of Lompoc, California. The submarine breaks off the attack when a USN aircraft arrives and drops a depth charge allowing the tanker to escape.
USN. submarine USS S-38, sailing from Manila, Philippine Islands, sinks a 5,445 ton Japanese transport in Lingayan Gulf. This is S-38's first war patrol and during the patrol she will fire torpedoes at five ships.

USN Task Force Fourteen, the relief force for Wake Island, slows down to refuel. At Pearl Harbor, Vice Admiral William S. Pye, the temporary commander of the Pacific Fleet pending the arrival of Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, cannot make up his mind to risk what is left of the fleet. During the evening, a compromise is reached between Pye and Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, commander of TF 14. Tomorrow, the F2A Buffalos of Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Twenty One in aircraft carrier USS Saratoga, would be flown off at maximum range. The seaplane tender USS Tangier is carrying 300 marines of the 4th Defense Battalion, including two batteries and detachment of to other batteries, plus ground elements of VMF-221, a radar set, and 21,000 rounds of 3-inch and 5-inch ammunition and 3 million rounds of machine gun ammunition, would make a speed run to Wake while the remainder of Task Force 14 retired with Task Force 11 built around the aircraft carrier USS Lexington. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese begin their main landings along the coast of Lingayen Gulf on Luzon before dawn. One assault force goes ashore near Bauang, another at Aringay, and a third near Agoo. They move forward at once without serious opposition from 11th and 21st Divisions (Philippine Army). The 71st Infantry Regiment, 71st Division (Philippine Army), and 26th Cavalry Regiment (Philippine Scouts) moveout to help halt the Japanese. The Bauang assault force seizes that town, effects a junction with the Japanese Vigan force at San Fernando, La Union, and pushes inland toward Baguio, while the other forces overrun Rosario and face south toward Manila. U.S. submarines and a few aircraft attack enemy armada in Lingayen Gulf.
Nine Far East Air Forces B-17 Flying Fortresses from Batchelor Field near Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, attack shipping in Davao Bay, Mindanao Island and land at Del Monte Field on Mindanao Island. This is the first action in the Philippines by Australian-based planes. 
HQ 7th BG (Heavy) and the ground echelon of it's 9th, 11th and 22d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy) and attached 88th Reconnaissance Squadron (Heavy) arrive at Brisbane, Australia from the US. The air echelons of the 9th and 11th are enroute from the US to Australia with B-17's; the air echelons of the 22d and 88th are operating from Hickam Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii until 5 January 1942 and 10 February 1942 respectively with B-17's. The 16th, 17th and 91st Bombardment Squadrons (Light), 27th Bombardment Group (Light) transfer from Ft William McKinley to Lipa Airfield, San Fernando and San Marceleno respectively without aircraft. 

UNITED STATES: The Anglo-American conference (ARCADIA) opens in Washington, D.C. to deal with war strategy. U.S. President Franklin D Roosevelt, British Prime Minister Winston S Churchill, Harry Hopkins, Lord 
Beaverbrook, and American and British Chief of Staffs participate. They confirm the policy from Placentia Bay, Newfoundland, in August1 1941 of attacking Germany first. They also establish the Combined Chiefs of Staff 
(CCS) for the entire Allied military effort. A general strategic program is approved of a U.S. buildup in the United Kingdom and continuing the bombing offensive. The concept of further losses in the Pacific is accepted with the understanding that a stiff defense will hold these to a minimum. Roosevelt also agrees to a radical increase in the U.S. arms production program: the 12,750 operational aircraft to be ready for service by the end of 1943 became 45,000; the proposed 15,450 tanks also became 45,000; and the number of machine guns to be manufactured almost doubled, to 500,000. This conference will last through the 7 January 1942.

Richard G. Casey, Australian Minister to the U.S., reports to his government that President Roosevelt might press to have an American accepted as the commander-in- chief of a Pacific and Far East theater and that Lieutenant General Douglas MacArthur, commanding the US Army Forces Far East in the Philippines, might be nominated. Casey suggests that it might be advantageous for the Australian government to suggest an American as commander-in- chief.

WAKE ISLAND: Japanese bombers and attack planes, covered by fighters, from the aircraft carriers HIJMS Hiryu and Soryu, bomb Wake Island for the second time; the last two flyable USMC F4F Wildcats intercept the raid. One F4F is shot down, the other is badly damaged. During the night of 22/23 December, Task Force 14, the relief force for Wake, is order to withdraw to Pearl Harbor. Task Force 11, built around the aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-2), is also ordered to return to Pearl Harbor.
Japanese naval vessels destroyed:


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: The Advisory War Council agrees that the future of Australia is bound up with the talks taking place during the Arcadia Conference in Washington, D.C., and Prime Minister John Curtin cables U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt and British Prime Minister Winston Churchill appealing for more reinforcements for Singapore, Malaya. At the same time, Curtin tells Roosevelt that if the U.S. government wants, Australia would gladly accept an American commander in the Pacific. 
The USAAF Far East Air Force (FEAF) comes under control of the newly created US Forces in Australia (USFIA). Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General FEAF, receives orders establishing HQ FEAF at Darwin, Northern Territory.

BORNEO: The Japanese invasion convoy which left Miri in the British protectorate of Sarawak yesterday, is being escorted by the five heavy cruisers, two light cruisers, six destroyers, two minesweepers and an aircraft depot ship. Part of the escort force is sighted this morning when it is about 150 miles off Kuching, capital of Sarawak.
At 1140 hours, 24 Japanese aircraft bomb Singkawang II Airfield in Dutch Borneo, so damaging the runways that a Dutch striking force which has been ordered to attack the convoy is unable to take off with a bomb load. Despite the critical situation the Dutch authorities urge the transfer of their aircraft to Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies. Air Headquarters, Far East, agrees and tomorrow afternoon, the aircraft were flown to Palembang. The Japanese convoy does not escape unscathed. This evening, it is attacked by Dutch submarine HNMS K-XIV which sinks two transports and damages a transport and a tanker.
During the night of 23/24 December, submarine Dutch HNMS K-XVI torpedoes and sinks the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Sagiri. Fires rage on the destroyer igniting the
torpedoes and the ship blows up killing 121 of the 241 crewmen.
During the evening, five RAF Blenheim Mk. IVs of No. 34 Squadron based at Tengah Airfield, Singapore, Malaya, operating at extreme range, bomb the ships at anchor in Kuching harbor but do little damage. 

BURMA: Rangoon feels the first of the Japanese air strikes. There are three Allied fighter squadrons available: RAF No. 60 Squadron with Blenheim Mk. I light bombers and (USN F2A) Buffalo Mk. Is and No. 67 Squadron with Buffalo Mk. Is, and the 3d Squadron, American Volunteer Group (AVG or "Flying Tigers") with P-40Bs. These fighters are only able to offer token resistance to the Japanese. An exodus of civilian laborers hampers port operations in Rangoon. Chuck Baisden, who was an armorer with the 3d Squadron, AVG, writes this first hand report: at our base at Mingaladon Airdrome just outside of Rangoon as one of the armorers in the 3d Squadron AVG (Hell's Angels), we had completed our morning preflight and a number of us crew chiefs, armorers and radio men were standing around on a small knoll just outside our barracks and perhaps a hundred odd feet from our flightline dispersal area when the air raid siren went off with our pilots racing to their planes, starting engines and immediately taxiing to the active runway and taking off. It was a miracle there were no mid air collisions as some 14 P-40B fighters were taking off from one direction sandwiched between a number of RAF Buffaloes (I believe they were New Zealand pilots) taking off from another dispersal area in almost opposite directions. It was right hairy for a spell. Things got quiet and then from a distance we saw a rather large formation approaching our field, flying in a tight three ship V of V formation with fighter escorts swarming like a bunch of bees. Turned out there were 54 Japanese "Betty" bombers (Mitsubishi G4M, Navy Type 1 Attack Bombers) and some 40 fighters. One of our guys started counting and when he hit 27 yelled "Hell they are not ours, we don't have that many." There was an immediate mad dash for some slit trenches a few feet from where we had been standing.
One group of the bombers targeted our field and laid their pattern precisely down the runway and through our dispersal area. I remember those black dots getting larger and larger accompanied by a "whoose- whoose" sound and thought they were all aimed directly at me. It was nothing compared to the shock of the bombs as they walked up the field with the noise getting louder and louder. The concussion bounced us around in the trench and from the smell someone had voided in his trousers. I know one 21-year-old that grew up in a hurry. Saw a parachute coming down with a Japanese "Nate" fighter (Nakajima Ki-27, Army Type 97 Fighter) making a pass at the helpless guy in a parachute. Luckily one of the RAF pilots saw what the Japanese pilot was up to and forced him to break off. Neil Martin, my pilot at Langley Field, Virginia, and Mitchel Field, New York, USA, when we were pulling tow targets in an old Martin B- 10 bombers, made a pass at the bomber formation and never pulled out of his dive, evidently killed by a bomber gunner. Henry Gilbert was also shot down and killed. My comrade-in arms R.T.Smith (Tadpole) shot down two or three and landed with his fuselage full of holes, a present from a Japanese bomber gunner. I had the privilege to fly as his gunner in B-25 Mitchells with the Air Commando Group two years later. Score for this day was 15 Japanese aircraft and we lost three P-40s and two pilots.
There are a number of casualties among support personnel in the RAF at our field and some 1,000 civilians were killed or wounded in Rangoon.

CHINA: The Japanese begin a drive on Changsha in Hunan Province.

HONG KONG: The Canadian Royal Rifles of Canada withdraw to Hong Kong's Stanley Peninsula.

LINE ISLANDS: The U.S. Palmyra Island is shelled by Japanese submarines HIJMS I-71 and I-72. Palmyra Island is located about 957 nautical miles SSW of Honolulu, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii.

MALAYA: The Indian III Corps completes a withdrawal of all west coast forces behind the Perak River during the night of 23/24 December. Japanese planes, which so far have concentrated on airfields, begin intensive action against forward areas.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Two Japanese submarines attack U.S. merchant ships off the coast of California, U.S.A.:
(1) HIJMS I-21 attacks two ships; (1) she fires a torpedo at a 6,418 ton unarmed U.S. tanker about 17 nautical miles WSW of Pismo Beach, California but the tanker escapes and she later torpedoes and sinks an 8,272 ton unarmed U.S. tanker about 19 nautical miles WNW of Morro Bay, California;
(2) HIJMS I-17 surfaces and shells an unarmed U.S. tanker located about 62 nautical miles SW of Eureka, California, but the tanker escapes.

Uncertainty over the positions of and number of Japanese carriers and reports that indicate Japanese troops have landed on Wake Atoll compel Vice Admiral William S. Pye, Acting Commander in Chief Pacific Fleet, to recall Task Force 14 (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher) while it is 425 nautical miles from its objective.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, Lieutenant General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General US Army Forces Far East, decides to evacuate Manila and withdraw to Bataan Peninsula to make a delaying stand. During the night of 23/24 December, a Japanese invasion force of 7,000 men arrives in Lamon Bay from the Ryukyu Islands. Another Japanese invasion force sails from Mindanao Island for Jolo Island in the Sulu Archipelago.
After 0000 hours, four of the Far East Air Force's B-17 Flying Fortresses take off from Del Monte Field on Mindanao Island and bomb shipping in Lingayen Gulf, Luzon. They damage a destroyer and a minesweeper.
After the attack, one aircraft lands at Del Monte Field and the other three land on Ambon Island in the Netherlands East Indies. After refueling, all four proceed to Batchelor Field near Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.
Twelve P-40s and six P-35s, the only USAAF fighter aircraft in the Philippines, strafe Japanese forces landing in San Miguel Bay on Luzon.
Using a P-26A Peashooter, of the Philippine 6th Pursuit Squadron, Lieutenant Jose Kare shoots down a Japanese "Zero" fighter . 

UNITED STATES: California Governor Culbert Olson, at the request of Lieutenant General John. DeWitt, Commanding General Fourth Army and Commanding General Western Defense Command, bans the sale of liquor to persons in uniform, except between 1800 and 2200 hours.

WAKE ISLAND: At 0300 hours, 1,500 Japanese troops land on the island and after an 11-hour fight, the garrison surrenders. The garrison consists of marines, sailors, volunteer civilians (Contractors Pacific Naval Air Bases) and a USAAF radio detachment. Forty-nine Marines, three sailors, and about 70 civilians (there were many civilian
construction workers on Wake) are killed during the battle. Japanese Patrol Boat No. 32 and Patrol Boat No. 33 (old destroyers converted to high speed transports) intentionally run ashore to facilitate the landing of troops, are destroyed by marine shore batteries (1st Defense Battalion).
Planes from aircraft carriers HIJMS Hiryu and Soryu, as well as seaplane carrier Kiyokawa Maru provide close air support for the invasion. Open cargo lighter YCK 1 is lost to Japanese occupation of the atoll, as are civilian tugs Pioneer and Justine Foss, and dredge Columbia. In October 1943, 98 of the civilians, still on the island, are executed. Duane Schultz indicates in his book, though, that 376 of the 400 captured Marines survive the war, which if correct is a surprisingly good rate considering the normal conditions of Japanese POW camps.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
KATORI MARU ARMY CARGO	9849 tons	5 MILE OFF KUCHING	by MINE
SORYU MARU ARMY CARGO	856 tons OFF BADOC, PI by MINE


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. Brigadier General Henry B. Claggett takes temporary command of U.S. Forces in Australia, pending the arrival of Major General George H. Brett from Chungking, China.

BORNEO: A Japanese convoy, despite attacks by British and Dutch planes and Dutch submarines, succeeds in landing troops in the Kuching area of the British protectorate of Sarawak, early in morning. The garrison, having already destroyed Kuching airdrome, requests permission to withdraw to Dutch Borneo and is told to delay the Japanese as long as possible before retiring. Dutch aircraft withdraw from Singkawang, Borneo, to Palembang, Sumatra.

HONG KONG: The British defenders are split in two, and are short of water. Japanese troops capture 53 British and Canadian soldiers, rope them together, and shoot or bayonet them to death. In the village of Stanley, the Japanese attack doctors and wounded soldiers in St. Stephen's College Emergency Hospital, bayoneting more than 50 men in their beds.
The British destroyer HMS Thracian runs aground and is captured by the Japanese. She is salvaged by the Japanese Navy, repaired and recommissioned on 25 November 1942 as Patrol Vessel No.101, then re-rated a training ship in March 1944, being attached to the torpedo school at Yokosuka. Recaptured in 1945, she is eventually broken up at Hong Kong post-war.

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division, controlling all Indian III Corps troops north of the Slim and Bernam Rivers, is organizing a defense in depth astride the main road with the main line of resistance in the Kampar area and rear positions near the Slim River. Commander Australian Imperial Force Malaya, Major General Gordon Bennett (General Office Commanding Australian 8th Division), assigns responsibility for North Johore to the Australian 27th Brigade Group, 8th Division.
British air strength in Malaya has been reduced to 38 fighters, 40 dive bombers, 34 torpedo bombers, 17 reconnaissance aircraft and 17 others.

MIDWAY ISLANDS: USN seaplane tender USS Wright disembarks Marine reinforcements (Batteries "A" and "C," 4th Defense Battalion).

PACIFIC OCEAN: Two U.S. merchant vessels are shelled by Japanese submarines off the coast of California:
- HIJMS I-17 shells a 5,695 ton unarmed freighter about 19 nautical miles (36 kilometers) north-northwest of Catalina Island which is about 14 nautical miles SW of Long Beach, California. Although the freighter is abandoned, she is later reboarded and towed to San Pedro, California.
- HIJMS I-23 shells a 2,119 ton unarmed freighter off Monterey Bay south of San Francisco. The ship escapes. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, Admiral Thomas C. Hart, commander of the Asiatic Fleet, releases the 4th Marine Regiment, stationed at Olongapo, to defend the beaches of Corregidor. The Japanese Lamon Bay invasion force, which constitutes the southern prong of pincers applied against Manila, goes ashore early in morning at three points; Mauban, near Atimonan, and Siam. The main assault force, in the center, secures Atimonan, forcing the defenders back toward Pagbilao. The Mauban force takes that town and pushes 5 miles west. From Siam the Japanese advance in two columns, one southewest toward Tayabas Bay and the other southeast along Route 1 toward the Japanese Legaspi detachment. The Japanese on northern Luzon consolidate their beachhead and debouch on the central plain to thrust sharply toward the Agno River line. San Fabian and Binalonan fall, 26th Cavalry Regiment (Philippine Scouts) retiring from Binalonan across the Agno River to Tayug. The planned withdrawal toward Bataan is begun in the evening. U.S. Army, Far East headquarters, except for the rear echelon, and Manuel L. Quezon, President of the Commonwealth of the Philippines, and Francis B. Sayre, U.S. High Commissioner of the Philippines, sail to Corregidor from Manila.
Fort Stotsenburg is evacuated. Major General Jonathan M. Wainwright's North Luzon Force, disposed generally along the line Tayug-Urdaneta- San Carlos-Aquilar, from east to west, begins withdrawing toward the Agno River line. The South Luzon Force, command of which passes from Major General George M. Parker to Brigadier General Albert M. Jones, is to withdraw northward into Bataan. General Parker moves to Bataan to head the Bataan Defense Force, organized to prepare defensive positions.
In the Sulu Archipelago, the Japanese invade Jolo Island in the evening against light resistance from the constabulary. Jolo Island is located about half way between Borneo and Mindanao Island.

Three USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses fly from Del Monte Field, Mindanao Island during the night of 24/25 December, bomb the airfield and shipping at Davao on Mindanao Island and land at Batchelor Field near Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia. Two USN PBY Catalinas leave Manila, Luzon, for Darwin with personnel of HQ Far East Air Force. Army Air Forces units on Luzon, as well as ground forces, begin moving to Bataan Peninsula.

UNITED STATES: The USN commissions the light cruiser USS Atlanta at the New York, New York Naval Shipyard. The USN now has 20 light cruisers in commission.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
SAGIRI DD 30 MILE N KUCHING	by SUB
UNYO MARU #2	NAVY CARGO	2827 tons	OFF KUCHING by AIR


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2006)

HONG KONG: This evening the British surrender in Hong Kong.

PHILLIPINE ISLANDS: The US submarine Sealion, commanded by Richard C. Voge, is scuttled at Cavite, Manila Bay. This decision is implemented after aircraft damage on 10 Dec, 1941. There were 4 hands lost.
Eight of the original 48 P-35As are left and the 34th Pursuit Sqdn is moved to Bataan.
The US forces in northern Luzon are holding their 2nd defense line.
The 3d, 17th, 20th, 21st and 34th Pursuit Squadrons (Interceptor), 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), transfer from Ternate, Nichols Field, Clark Field, Nichols Field and Del Carmen respectively to Bataan with P-35's and P-40's. The 17th and 20th begin operating from Lubao, Luzon with P-40's HQ 27th Bombardment Group and the ground echelon of it's 16th, 17th and 91st Bombardment Squadrons transfer from Lipa Airfield, San Fernando and San Marceleno respectively to Cabcaben, Luzon. 

AUSTRALIA: Lieutenant Colonel Charles H. Caldwell sets up HQ Far East Air Force at Darwin Airfield. HQ V Bomber Command is also established at Darwin. The air echelons are operating from Brisbane, Australia; the ground echelons will fight as infantry on Luzon.

BURMA: Some 3 waves of 27 Sally Bombers with around 30 fighter escorts hit Rangoon and Mingaladon Airfield. There were no 3rd Squadron AVG losses, but the Japanese lost a confirmed 25 bombers and 10 fighters. Two of our 40s made belly landings after their engines had been hit.
Duke Hedman made ACE on this air combat.

PTO: USN - Two-plane detachments from squadrons at Pearl and Kaneohe began patrols from Palmyra, a principal staging base to the South Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2006)

CHINA: The Tulsa Incident occurred in Burma on 19 December when a U.S. officer asked the Government of Burma to impound lend-lease material at Rangoon, much of which was in the freighter SS Tulsa in the harbor, pending a decision on its use. This incident ends today with a conciliatory meeting between Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and Brigadier General John Magruder, head of the American Military Mission to China (AMMISCA), during which it is agreed to send an AMMISCA officer to Rangoon.

MALAYA: Ipoh is evacuated by Indian 11th Division troops, but the Indian 12th Brigade Group fights a rear-guard action at Chemor, to the north.

MIDWAY ISLANDS: USN seaplane tender USS Tangier, diverted from the attempt to relieve Wake Island, disembarks Battery B, 4th Marine Defense Battalion and the ground echelon of Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Twenty One at Midway to augment that garrison's defenses. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Manila, is declared an open city but Japanese bombing continues unabated. USN defense forces under Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell, Commander of the Sixteenth Naval District and the Philippine Naval Coastal Frontier, move to Corregidor Island. The North Luzon Force, except for the 194th Tank Battalion, falls back from the Agno River to the line Santa Ignacia-Guimba- -San Jose. The South Luzon Force continues to withdraw in two columns and organizes their first line of defense west of Sariaya.
Japanese "Nell" and "Betty" bombers based on Formosa bomb shipping in Manila Bay; the USN destroyer USS Peary is damaged by near-misses. Motor torpedo boat PT-33, damaged by grounding on 24 December about 53 nautical miles SSW of Manila in position 13.46N, 120.40E, is burned to prevent capture.
MacArthur declares Manila to be an "open city" in the hopes of sparing it from attack. MacArthur's tactic fails as the Japanese bomb the city the next day.

UNITED STATES: Lieutenant General John DeWitt, Commanding General Fourth Army and Commanding General Western Defense Command, telephones the Provost General in Washington, D.C. to say that the Los Angeles Chamber of Commerce is demanding the internment of all Japanese, citizens or not, in the Southern California area. DeWitt feels such a move would likely alienate loyal Japanese.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
W6 AM near KUCHING by AIR


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: Prime Minister John Curtin's New Year's message includes the following: "Without any inhibitions of any kind, I make it quite clear that Australia looks to America, free of any pangs as to our traditional links or kinship with the United Kingdom." 

BURMA: Lieutenant General Thomas J. Hutton, Chief General Staff, India, replaces Lieutenant General D.K. MacLeod as General Officer Commanding Burma.

JAPAN: Most of the I-boat submarines off the U.S. west coast have depleted their fuel reserves. The Naval General Staff decides that the shelling of densely populated areas, such as Los Angeles and San Francisco, California, will result in civilian losses and retaliation by the Americans. Vice Admiral Shimizu Mitsumi, commander of the Advance Expeditionary Force (Sixth Fleet), cancels the shellings.

MALAYA: British Lieutenant General Henry Pownall takes over from RAF Air Chief Marshal (U.S. General) Sir Robert Brooke-Popham as Commander in Chief, Far East Command with headquarters in Singapore. In 1942, Pownall became Chief of Staff of the American-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) Command.
Indian 11th Division rear guards (12th and 28th Brigades) begin a withdrawal to defense positions near Kampar. In eastern Malaya, a Japanese threat to Kuantan is increasing. Japanese forces near the Trengganu-Pahang border are placed under artillery fire.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine I-25 shells an 8,684 ton tanker about 10 nautical miles W of the mouth of the Columbia River which is the boundary between the states of Washington and Oregon.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Luzon front is quiet as the Japanese consolidate along the Agno River. The North Luzon Force withdraws toward the next delaying line, Tarlac-Cabanatuan, where it is to make maximum delaying effort. In southern Luzon, the Japanese continue to pursue U.S. columns along Routes 23 and 1; on the latter, the Japanese break through the main positions of the 53d Infantry Regiment (Philippine Army) and seize Candelaria.
Six USN PBY Catalinas of Patrol Squadron One Hundred One bomb Japanese shipping at Jolo Island in Suva Province, against heavy fighter opposition; four Catalinas are lost.
Japanese "Nell" and "Betty" bombers based on Formosa bomb shipping in Manila Bay and the Pasig River. Two Philippine customs cutters and a motorboat are set afire, while a lighthouse tender is destroyed by a direct hit. A steamship is scuttled in the Pasig River.

UNITED STATES: Rubber rationing is instituted by the U.S. government, due to shortages caused by World War II. Tires are the first items to be restricted by law.

Winston Churchill became the first British prime minister to address a joint meeting of the United States Congress.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: At a meeting between Australians and U.S. officials, the Australians agree
(1) to prepare several bases and refueling sites in the interior to permit flying from Brisbane, Queensland, and Darwin, Northern Territory; and
(2) to provide Royal Australian Air Force pilots to assist in training raw USAAF pilots.
Convoy ZK.5 consisting of British transport SS Aquitania, the Norwegian freighter MS Herstein and British freighter SS Sarpedon carrying 4,250 Australian troops of the 39th and 53rd (Militia) Battalions and 10,000 tons of equipment departs Sydney, New South Wales, for Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, escorted by the Australian heavy cruisers HMAS Australia and Canberra , light cruiser HMAS Perth and New Zealand light cruiser HMNZS Achilles.
This is the first substantial build up of Allied forces in New Guinea.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Australian National Airlines (ANA) aircraft begins the evacuation of civilians from Rabaul on New Britain Island.

MALAYA: The Japanese are attacking British forces as they withdraw from Ipoh toward Kampar and the River Slim.

MIDWAY ISLANDS: Over 850 civilian construction workers are evacuated by two USN ships.

NEW ZEALAND: The government scrapes the bottom of the manpower barrel and comes up with three battalions to defend the country. There are no tanks, very few guns, and almost no vehicles. However, the New Zealand 2nd Division is regrouping in Egypt to continue battling the Axis forces. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer USS Peary is damaged when mistakenly bombed and strafed by three Australian Hudsons of No. 32 Squadron off Kina, Celebes, Netherlands East Indies (NEI). The destroyer's steering gear is damaged and she has to put into Ternate in the Halmahera Islands, NEI, for repairs. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese begin a drive from the Agno River toward Cabanatuan. In southern Luzon, the Japanese force the 52d Infantry Regiment [Philippine Army (PA)], 51st Division (PA), back to Tiaong. Brigadier General Albert Jones, Commanding General 51st Division (PA), receives orders to withdraw speedily to Bataan. The 53d Infantry Regiment (PA) moves to Bataan for rest and reorganization. The Japanese seize Luisiana, on Route 1, and the 1st Infantry Regiment (PA), 1st Division (PA) withdraws westward. Philippines -(Far East Air Force): The ground echelon of the 17th Bombardment Squadron, 27th BG transfers from Cabcaben to Limay, Luzon. The air echelon is operating from Brisbane, Australia.

UNITED STATES: The USN Chief of Bureau of Yards and Docks, Vice Admiral Ben Moreell, requests authority from the Bureau of Navigation to create a contingent of construction units able to build everything from airfields to roads under battlefield conditions. These units will beknown as the "Seabees" for the first letters of Construction Battalion.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2006)

> * Today marks the first instance of aircraft reinforcements being sent to Alaska. *



ALASKA: In response to repeated requests by this Command to the War Department for additional aircraft to defend Alaska, the 77th Bombardment Squadron, 42d BG (Medium), arrives at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage with 13 B-26's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Far East Air Force): Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General Far East Air Force, arrives at his new HQ at Darwin. Colonel Harold H George remains at Manila in command of the air elements left in the Philippines, the chief center of Army Air Force activity in the S Philippines being Del Monte on Mindanao where air personnel are under the command of Major Ray T Ellsmore. (Brigadier General George is killed in an aircraft accident near Darwin on 29 Apr 42. Victorville AFB, California is renamed George AFB on 2 Jun 1950 in his memory.) The ground echelon of the 16th Bombardment Squadron, 27th Bombardment Group, transfers from Cabcaben to Bataan. The air echelon is operating from Brisbane. 

AUSTRALIA: Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General Far East Air Force, arrives at his new headquarters at Darwin, Northern Territory.

BURMA: From Bokpyin, the Japanese withdraw under pressure into Thailand.

CHINA: The establishment of the China Theater under supreme command of Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, who is to be assisted by an Allied staff, is announced. The theater is to include portions of Thailand and French Indochina in friendly hands.

EAST INDIES: The Indian detachment from Kuching, Sarawak, arrives at Sanggau, Dutch Borneo, and is placed under Dutch command.

MALAYA: On the Indian 11th Division front, the Indian 12th Brigade holds firmly against a strong Japanese attack but, since its position is becoming untenable, falls back through Kampar to Bidor, where it is held in reserve.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In northern Luzon, the 91st Division [Philippine Army (PA)] holds Cabanatuan against a strong enemy thrust, but the Japanese succeed in crossing the Pampanga River near there. Another Japanese force, heading for Tarlac in the 21st Division (PA) sector, reaches a position just north of Tarlac. All elements of the South Luzon Force withdraw quickly toward Bataan. Japanese "Betty" bombers and "Nell" bombers from Formosa, attack Corregidor for the first time. Although wooden structures suffer heavily, little damage is done to military installations. Antiaircraft fire from forts guarding Manila Bay destroy a number of bombers. The 4th Marine Regiment takes responsibility for beach defense. During the bombings, submarine tender USS Canopus is damaged in Mariveles Harbor, river gunboat USS Mindanao is damaged by near-misses off Corregidor.

UNITED STATES: All German, Italian and Japanese aliens in California, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, Oregon, Utah and Washington and are ordered to surrender contraband.

Japanese Ships Sunk:
RO-66	SS near KWAJELEIN	by OTHER


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer USS Peary (DD-226) is damaged when mistakenly bombed and strafed by three Australian Hudsons of No. 32 Squadron off Kina, Celebes, Netherlands East Indies (NEI). The destroyer's steering gear is damaged and she has to put into Ternate in the
> Halmahera Islands, NEI, for repairs.



Sys where did you get this info from? I don't doubt it happened, its just that 32 squadron wasn't formed until Feb 1942. Just wondering what Hudson squadron was responsible thats all.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Sys where did you get this info from? I don't doubt it happened, its just that 32 squadron wasn't formed until Feb 1942. Just wondering what Hudson squadron was responsible thats all.



I get it off of a "this day in WW2" forum.

Is it possible that the Hudsons were flying in small detachments before the group was formed?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't think so. Of the 11 or so squadrons equipped with Hudsons It is more likely that the a/c was from either 2 or 13 sqn. At the time 2 sqn was based in Darwin but had detachments at Penfoi and Ambon. 2 sqn was very active around Timor and the NEI's but took heavy losses and was actually awarded a US Presidential unit Citaition for its heroic actions.
13 sqn has a similar history, a/c were detached to Laha on Ambon and Namlea on Buru Is, NEI. Because of constant attacks on their bases (as with 2sqn) and coulped with high losses, the sqn was withdrawn to darwin. 13 sqn was also awarded a US Presidential Unit Citation.
Sorry for the rant, but fascinating history I find.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2006)

BORNEO - Fifteen days of vicious fighting in Borneo ends with the Japanese in control of the country and heavy Allied losses.

ALASKA (Air Force, Alaska Defense Command): The 11th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), Western Theater of Operations, US Army, arrives at Elmendorf Field with 25 P-40's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Far East Air Force): HQ 19th BG and the air echelon of it's 28th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) transfer from Batchelor Field to Singosari, Java, Netherlands East Indies with B-17's. The ground echelon of the 28th is on Luzon and Mindanao. The air echelon of the 14th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), transfers from Batchelor Field to Singosari, Java with B-17's. The ground echelon is on Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2006)

AUSTRALIA: Major General George H. Brett, who arrived from China three days ago, assumes command of U.S. Forces in Australia (USFIA) with headquarters in Brisbane, Queensland.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, the air echelon of the Far East Air Force's 30th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) transfers from Batchelor Field near Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia to Singosari, Java, with B-17 Flying Fortresses.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz assumes command of the Pacific Fleet in ceremonies on board the submarine USS Grayling (SS- 209) at Pearl Harbor.
Japanese submarines shell Kauai, Maui, and Hawaii Islands.

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division now holds a relatively well-organized defense position in western Malaya, with the Indian 6/15 Brigade disposed on the main line of resistance at Kampar and the Indian 28th Brigade Group to the east. The Japanese increase pressure against the 28th Brigade Group. On the east coast, the Kuantan defense force completes a concentration west of Kuantan River and destroys the ferry.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The evacuation of Manila is completed as the rear echelon of U.S. Army Forces Far East headquarters leaves. The North Luzon Force closes in final defense positions, Bamban-Arayat, before San Fernando and Plaridel, east of the Calumpit bridge. On the eastern flank, the 91st Division [Philippine Army (PA)] goes into reserve south of Baliuag, leaving the 71st Division (PA) to delay the Japanese briefly at Baliuag; both divisions then retire toward the Calumpit bridge. Firm contact is made between the North and South Luzon Forces in the San Fernando area after the latter crosses the Calumpit bridge.
Brigadier General Albert Jones, Commanding General South Luzon Force, is placed in command of all forces east of the Pampanga River. 
The USN submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon transports an armed party to Sangley Point in Manila Bay and brings out a Luzon Stevedoring Company lighter loaded with 97 mines and eight truckloads of aerial depth charges; USS Pigeon then tows the barge to a point 4.5 miles off Sangley Point and capsizes it in 11 fathoms of water. The sailors also destroy the aircraft repair shop at Cavite Naval Base and one irreparable PBY Catalina.
American pilots are evacuated from the Philippines to prevent their capture by the Japanese invaders. The 17th and 20th Pursuit Squadrons (Interceptor), 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), cease operating from Lubao with P-40's and return to their base on Bataan.

UNITED STATES: The members of the Arcadia Conference being held in Washington, D.C. order a joint American-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) Command to be established to control all Allied forces in the Southwest Pacific. British General Sir Archibald Wavell, Commander-in- Chief, India, will command.
America's last automobiles with chrome-plated trim are manufactured today. Starting tomorrow, chrome plating becomes illegal. It is part of an effort to conserve resources for the American war effort but the chrome is not missed too much because virtually no automobiles are produced in the U.S. from 1942 through the end of World War II.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2007)

CHINA: The Chinese request lend-lease aid for construction of a road across northern Burma to link with the Burma Road. The projected road would extend from Ledo, India, to Fort Hertz and Myitkyina, Burma, and Lung-ling, China. 

EAST INDIES: Two Japanese infantry platoons land on the 75 square kilometer Labuan Island, British North Borneo, capturing the British Resident, Hugh Humphrey who later recalled: "I was repeatedly hit by a Japanese officer with his sword (in its scabbard) and exhibited for 24 hours to the public in an improvised cage, on the grounds that, before the Japanese arrived, I had sabotaged the war effort of the Imperial Japanese Forces by destroying stocks of aviation fuel on the island." 
The air echelon of the USAAF Far East Air Force's 93d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) transfers from Batchelor Field, Northern Territory, Australia, to Singosari, Java, with B-17 Flying Fortresses.

MALAYA: The Japanese attack the Kampar position in western Malaya in force but are unable to break through. The Indian 11th Division is in grave danger as a Japanese amphibious force lands in the Utan Melentang area, at the mouth of the Bernam River, behind the Kampar line. The Indian 12th Brigade Group moves from Bidor to meet this threat. Japanese aircraft deliver the first severe blow against Tengah airdrome on Singapore Island. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The South Luzon Force, upon completing their withdrawal across the Pampanga River at Calumpit by 0500 hours and destroying bridges there at 0615 hours, is disbanded. Its components continue their withdrawal toward Bataan, and Brigadier General Albert Jones rejoins the 51st Division [Philippine Army (PA)].
The Japanese move through Plaridel to Calumpit but are unable to cross the Pampanga River. The Covering force [elements of 71st and 91st Divisions (PA)] withdraws
from the river line toward San Fernando. Meanwhile, the 21st and 11th Divisions (PA) continue fighting withdrawals, the 21st along the route Bamban-Angeles- Poroc and the 11th on the route Malagang-San Fernando- Guagua (north of Sexmoan), arriving on the line Porac-Guagua during the night 1/2 January.
HQ 24th Pursuit Group (Interceptor) transfers from Clark Field to Mariveles, Luzon, Philippines .
The ground echelon of the 14th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), transfers from Clark Field, Luzon to Bugo, Mindanao. The air echelon is operating from Singosari, Java with B-17's. 

WAKE ISLAND: A USAAF Hawaiian Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress based on Oahu, Territory of Hawaii, refuels at Midway Islands and then photographs Wake Island.

UNITED STATES: The Declaration of the United Nations is signed by 26 nations in Washington, D.C. The original signatories are Australia, Belgium, Canada, China, Costa Rica, Cuba, Czechoslovakia, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Greece, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, India, Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Nicaragua, Norway, Panama, Poland, South Africa, the U.K., the U.S., the U.S.S.R., and Yugoslavia. The parties pledge
to uphold the Atlantic Charter, to employ all their resources in the war against the Axis powers and agree not to negotiate a separate peace with Germany, Italy or Japan. The Atlantic Charter and its eight principles are:
(1) the renunciation of territorial aggression;
(2) territorial changes only with consent of the peoples concerned;
(3) restoration of sovereign rights and self-government; (4) access to raw materials for all nations;
(5) world economic cooperation;
(6) freedom from fear and want;
(7) freedom of the seas;
( 8 ) disarmament of aggressors are also endorsed by the signatories at the Arcadia Conference.

The United States Treasury order freezing Philippine funds in the United States goes into effect. This order is issued "in view of the situation created by the temporary enemy occupation of important parts of the Philippine Islands." 

U.S. Attorney General Francis Biddle, issues orders to all German, Italian and Japanese aliens to hand in their short-wave radios, cameras and firearms to their local police stations. They are also forbidden to change their address without permission and, if living on the east coast, to obey a 2100 to 0600 hour curfew.

Joseph Stalin is named "Time" magazine's "Man of the Year" for 1941.

The U.S. Office of Production Management prohibits the sales of new cars and trucks to civilians. All automakers dedicate their plants entirely to the war effort. By the end of the month, domestic car manufacture has stopped. Automobile plants are converted wholesale to the manufacture of bombers, jeeps, military trucks, and other equipment.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Major General George H. Brett, Commanding General-Designate of the U.S. Forces in Australia (USFIA), sends a message to General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army in Washington, D.C., stating that he sees little hope of effectively reinforcing the Philippine Islands until a large airbase can be established at Darwin, Northern Territory, and a large supply and repair depot established at Townsville, Queensland.

MALAYA: Japanese force reaches Telok Anson via the Perak River and go ashore, greatly increasing the threat to the Indian III Corps. The 1st Independent Company and Indian 3d Cavalry Squadron defending this area, are forced back through the Indian 12th Brigade Group, which in turn comes under severe pressure. Although Japanese attacks on the Kampar position are still being contained, it is decided to withdraw to the Slim River after nightfall because of the precarious situation along the coast. A Japanese landing attempt at Kuala Selangor is frustrated by artillery fire late in the day.

NETHERLANDS: During the day, 12 RAF Bomber Command Hampdens conduct "roving patrols" of the Dutch and German Coasts but only one aircraft bombs, the Leeuwarden Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Java Sea, the 7,395 ton Dutch freighter SS Langkoeas, formerly the German freighter SS Stassfurt, departed Soerabaja, Java, Netherlands East Indies yesterday for the Middle East. Today, she is torpedoed by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-58 during this evening north of Bawean Island. Bawean Island is located between Java and Borneo about 82 nautical miles (152 kilometers) north of Surabaja. The crew (24 Dutch, 55 Chinese, 12 Java-natives) immediately began abandoning ship, and the submarine approaches and begins machine gunning everyone in the boats. There are three survivors, one Dutch, one Chinese and one Javanese. They are brought aboard the submarine and after being questioned, they are thrown back into the water. The three manage to survive and make it to a small island where they are found by a fisherman. They are later picked up by a Dutch (PBY) Catalina and brought to Soerabaja, where they tell their story.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: One battalion of the Japanese 1st Formosa Regiment and two of the 47th Infantry Regiment make the triumphal march into Manila, watched only by a curious few. Japanese troops also take over Cavite Naval Base and find it a total wreck from their own bombs. 
Japanese aircraft begin daily attacks on Corregidor Island in Manila Bay. The defenders on Luzon complete a successful withdrawal through San Fernando, the final elements clearing the town at 0200 hours, and organize delaying positions along a 10-mile front from Porac to Guagua. Holding this line are the 21st Division [Philippine Army (PA)] on the west, its left flank covered by 26th Cavalry (Philippine Scouts) at San Jose, south of Porac, and the 11th Division PA) on the east. The Japanese attack the west flank in the vicinity of Porac in the afternoon and force the 21st Division to fall back. Meanwhile, Japanese east of the Pampanga River succeed in crossing the river and move to San Fernando, where they join with Japanese from Angeles. There are now 80,000 troops and 26,000 civilians on Bataan Peninsula. The troops are worn out and beginning to suffer malaria. There are food supplies to feed 100,000 men for 30 days and the troops are put on half rations. But, morale is high because the troops expect a huge relief convoy to arrive at any moment.
The Pentagon receives a depressing radio message from the Philippines that says: "Manila, Cavite lost; MacArthur fights on, holding Corregidor." The news from the Phillippines only gets worse as MacArthur is later forced to abandon Corregidor as well.

THAILAND: The American Volunteer Group (Flying Tigers) raid a Japanese air base in Thailand, one of the first offensive air strikes by the Allies in Asia. Security restrictions require the leader of the raid be identified only as "Scarsdale Jack." During the coming months, he will become famous. He is John Van Kuren Newkirk, a former Navy pilot from Westchester County, New York, U.S.A.

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D Roosevelt announces the beginning of the Liberty Ship program, i.e., the construction of 200 merchant ships of a standardized design. 
Lieutenant General Hugh A. Drum, Commanding General First Army, tentatively selected for a field command in China, arrives in Washington, D.C., where he confers with various military leaders and finds opinions as to role of U.S. in China widely divergent.
The first organized lighter-than- air units of World War II, Airship Patrol Group One (ZPG-1) and Airship Squadron Twelve (ZP-12) are established at Naval Air Station Lakehurst, New Jersey. The USN is the only military service in the world to use non-rigid airships--also known as blimps--during the war.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Wildcat, interesting discrepency you found.
> 
> We know the ship was damaged, and the crew reported it as being from friendly aircraft (an oxymoron if you think of it...).
> 
> It could be a case of mistaken ID of the aircraft.



Sys I did some looking and low and behold this incident was in one of my books about RAAF Hudsons 
The a/c was indeed a Hudson from no 2 squadron, and the crew were not blamed for the incident because a USN PBY had radioed in the Peary as an enemy warship! Blunders all around!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2007)

EAST INDIES: In British Borneo, the Japanese invade Labuan Island, in Brunei Bay, without opposition. From there, a detachment moves to mainland at Mempakul, thence to Weston on foot, and from Weston to Beaufort by rail.

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division completes a withdrawal to the Slim River line. Because of the threat to communications in western Malaya, the Kuantan force on the east coast, which had previously been ordered to hold the airdrome until 10 January, begins fighting a withdrawal at once. Newly formed and poorly trained the Indian 45th Brigade, reinforced, and an Indian Pioneer battalion (a labor unit) arrive at Singapore and concentrate in southern Malaya.
*Lieutenant Colonel Arthur Edward Cumming (1896-1971), commander of the 2d Battalion, 12th Frontier Force Regiment, Indian Army, is awarded the Victoria Cross for his actions today.* The Japanese make a furious attack on the battalion near Kuantan and penetrate the position. Colonel Cumming, with a small party of men immediately leads a counter-attack and although all his men became casualties and he himself had two bayonet wounds in the stomach he manages to restore the situation sufficiently for the major portion of the battalion and its vehicles to be withdrawn. Later he drives a carrier under very heavy fire, collecting isolated detachments of his men and is again wounded. His gallant actions helped the brigade to withdraw safely. He later achieves the rank of Brigadier.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, the Japanese continue determined attacks on the western flank of the Porac-Guagua line, where the 21st Division (Philippine Army) succeeds in halting them below Pio; the Japanese exert strong pressure on the eastern flank in the vicinity of Guagua.

UNITED STATES: U.S. President Franklin D Roosevelt and British Prime Minister Winston S Churchill announce the creation of a unified command in the Southwest Pacific, with British General Sir Archibald P Wavell as supreme commander of American-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) forces in that area. General Wavell is directed:
(1) to hold the Malay Barrier (the line Malay Peninsula-Sumatra- Java-Northern Australia) and operate as far beyond the barrier as possible in order to check the Japanese advance;
(2) hold Burma and Australia;
(3) restore communications with the Philippine Islands through the Netherlands East Indies;
(4) maintain communications within the theater.
Above all, Wavell's forces, mostly Australians and British, are to hold Australia and Burma.
In another move, Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek is named Commander in Chief of Allied Forces in China. The Arcadia Conference makes Chiang Kai-shek, a Chinese leader, the leader of Allied troops stationed in and a round China.Military planners come to the realization that it will be impossible to reinforce the Philippine Islands and the troops in those islands are doomed. When told of this, Secretary of War Henry L. Stimson notes, "There are times when men must die."


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Major General George Brett assumes command of the U.S. Forces in Australia. One of his first orders is to divert two transports en route from Brisbane, Queensland, to the Philippine Islands to put in at Darwin, Northern Territory. This effectively ends the effort to reinforce the troops in the Philippines.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese begin an air offensive against Rabaul on New Britain Island, the strategic base in the Bismarck Archipelago, garrisoned by 5,400 men (principally the Australian 2/22d Battalion, 8th Division; an RAAF detachment; 100 men of the New Guinea Volunteer Reserve; and a few Royal Australian Navy officers). Located at Rabaul are a fighter strip at Lakunai and a bomber strip at Vunakanu.

BURMA: A pilot of the 2d Fighter Squadron, American Volunteer Group ("Flying Tigers"), shoots down a Japanese "Claude" (Mitsubishi A5M Navy Type 96 Carrier Fighter) over Rangoon at 1205 hours.

CHINA: The Chinese halt the Japanese drive in the Changsha area of Hunan Province.

MALAYA: The Indian 11th Division is under constant air attacks as it prepares defensive positions along the Slim River in western Malaya. A Japanese force moves south along the west coast to the Selangor River, then east along the river, threatening the communications line at Rawang. To meet this threat, the Indian 6/15 Brigade Group starts toward Batang Berjuntai.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese Lieutenant General HOMMA Masaharu, Commanding General 14th Army, meets with Manila Mayor Jorge Vargas. After both smile for the camera, HOMMA imposes the Japanese Military Administration under Major General HAYASHI Yoshide.. He in turn imposes a curfew, blackout, martial law, firearms turn-in, a ban on radio transmissions and listening to non-Japanese statements. He also warns that any hostile act against the Japanese will result in ten Filipinos dying for every Japanese killed. All industries, factories, banks, schools, churches, and printing presses must come under Japanese control. The flying of the Filipino or U.S. flags or singing of the "Star-Spangled Banner" is forbidden.
Continuing strong attacks against the flank of the Porac-Guagua line, the Japanese overrun Guagua and continue along Route 7 to Lubao, cutting the planned line of retreat of the 11th Division [Philippine Army (PA)]. The 21st Division (PA) zone (the western part of the line) is relatively quiet. Withdrawal from the line Porac-Guagua begins under cover of darkness on 4/5 January with the 21st Division covering for the 11th Division. Some cut-off elements of the 11th Division make a circuitous withdrawal through San Jose, while others move down Route 7 and form an outpost line between Lubao and Santa Cruz.
USAAF Far East Air Force fighters from Bataan on Luzon, attempt the interception of a bombing raid on Corregidor Island in Manila Bay. The fighters, failing to intercept until the Japanese aircraft are over the target, have little effect on the raid. Several fighters depart for Mindanao following the mission.
During the night of 4/5 January, eight B-17 Flying Fortresses based at Singosari Airdrome, Java, Netherlands East Indies, stage through Samarinda Airdrome, Dutch Borneo, and attack Japanese warships and transports in Malalag Bay, Davao, Mindanao Island, from 25,000 feet and damage heavy cruisers HIJMS Myoko and Nachi.

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt declares lend-lease aid to the Provisional Government of Czechoslovakia as vital to the defense of the U.S.
Lieutenant General John DeWitt, Commanding General Western Defense Command, meets with the Chief of the War Department's Aliens Division to come up with a definition of strategic areas where all enemy aliens would be excluded.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: In Canberra, Australian Capital Territory, the War Cabinet today agrees to a British request for the transfer of the Australian I Corps, comprising the veteran 6th and 7th Divisions, from the Middle East to Southeast Asia. In December, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill assured the Australian Prime Minister, John Curtin, that he would do everything possible to strengthen the whole Far Eastern front from Rangoon, Burma, to Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.
The U.S. Forces in Australia (USFIA) is formally activated and officially redesignated U.S. Army Forces in Australia (USAFIA). Headquarters is located in the MacRobertson Girls High School in Melbourne, Victoria.

BURMA: Headquarters of the Indian 17th Division is established at Moulmein. Of the three brigades that this division is to contain, only one, the Indian 16th, is in Burma.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: CENTRAL PACIFIC (Hawaiian Air Force): The air echelon of the 22d Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), which has been operating from Hickam Field, Hawaii since 18 Dec 41, departs for Singosari, Java with B-17's. The ground echelon is at Brisbane.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Far East Air Force): B-17's from Malang, Java stage through Samarinda, Borneo during the night of 4/5 Jan and attack shipping in Davao Bay on Mindanao , Philippines. US Forces in Australia (USFIA), which controls FEAF, is redesignated US Army Forces in Australia (USAFIA), and Major General George H Brett assumes command. The ground echelons of the 17th and 91st Bombardment Squadrons, 27th Bombardment Group transfer from Limay to Bataan. The air echelons are operating from Brisbane with A-24s.

JAPAN: Tokyo accepts Laurenzo Marques in Mozambique as a suitable site to exchange diplomats with the United States.

MALAYA: The Commander-in- Chief British Eastern Fleet, Admiral Sir Geoffrey Layton, moves headquarters from Singapore to Batavia, Java, Netherlands East Indies. Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, at a conference in Segamat, plans for a withdrawal into Johore.On the Slim River front, the Indian 11th Division repels a Japanese attack down the railway line.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, U.S. and Filipino troops complete their withdrawal to a new line extending along the base of the Bataan Peninsula from Dinaluplhan on the west to Hermosa on the east. 
During the night of 5/6 January, the withdrawal continues through Layac Junction, the funnel through which all roads into Bataan pass, the final elements clearing it by 0200 hours, after which the bridge is blown. A delaying position, called the Layac line, is formed south of Layac Junction and manned by the 71st and 72d Regiments, 71st Division, Philippine Army, the U.S. 31st Infantry Regiment of the Philippine Division, and the 26th Cavalry Regiment, Philippine Scouts. The 31st Infantry Regiment, the only completely U.S. regiment in the Philippines, has not yet been in action. 
The food ration of the Bataan defense force and of garrisons of fortified islands in Manila Bay is cut in half. The Bataan echelon of Headquarters US Army Forces Far East (USAFFE) is established on Bataan under Brigadier General Richard J. Marshall. The Japanese continue daily air attacks on Corregidor and occasional attacks on other targets in the Manila Bay area.
USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses from Malang, Java, Netherlands East Indies, stage through Samarinda, Dutch Borneo, during the night of 4/5 January and attack shipping in Davao Bay on Mindanao Island.

UNITED STATES: The government orders all men between the ages of 20 and 44 to register for the draft (conscription) by 16 February.
The U.S. Senate Committee investigating Hollywood war propaganda is dissolved. Today is the deadline for enemy aliens in San Francisco, California, to surrender radio transmitters, shortwave receivers and precision cameras to the U.S. Army's Western Defense Command. Also Japanese-American selective service registrants are classified as enemy aliens (IV-C) and many Japanese-American soldiers are discharged or assigned to menial labor such as "kitchen police (KP)."
A change in USN regulations, covering display of National Insignia on aircraft, returned the star to the upper right and lower left wing surfaces and revised rudder striping to 13 red and white horizontal stripes.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The government advises the British Government that the Australian 6th and 7th Divisions will be sent to the Far East. The government of Australia declares war on Bulgaria.

CHINA: Having accepted the nomination of Chiang Kai-shek as Supreme Commander of an Allied China Theater, the Chinese ask that a senior U.S. officer be sent to China to act as chief of the Generalissimo' s Allied staff.

EAST INDIES: A Japanese amphibious force lands at Brunei Bay, British Borneo. During the night, seven Japanese flying-boats attack Ambon Island, Netherlands East Indies, damaging two RAAF Hudsons and a Buffalo based at Laha.

MALAYA: On the Indian 11th Division front, the Indian 6/15 Brigade Group reaches the Batang Berjuntai area and takes up defensive positions south of the Selangor River. The Kuantan force completes their withdrawal from eastern Malaya through Jerantut during the night of 6/7 January and continues west in the Raub area. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: After a destructive artillery exchanges on Luzon in the morning, the Japanese, having the advantage of aerial spotting, attack the overextended delaying line south of Layac Junction in force and make a limited penetration entering Dinalupihan without opposition. The withdrawal of this line begins during the night of 6/7 January.
Japanese aerial bombardment of Corregidor ends except for nuisance raids. Japanese air attacks during the first week of 1942 have resulted in little damage to the fortifications on Corregidor. 

PACIFIC: The Second Marine Brigade (Brigadier General Henry L. Larsen, USMC) embarked in troop transports (former Matson Line passenger liners) SS Lurline, SS Monterey and SS Matsonia, and cargo ship USS Jupiter and ammunition ship USS Lassen sails from San Diego, California, for Pago Pago, American Samoa. The initial escort is provided by Task Force 17 comprised of the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown, the heavy cruiser USS Louisville, the light cruiser USS St. Louis and three destroyers.

UNITED STATES: In his annual State of the Union message to Congress, President Franklin D. Roosevelt said today that Americas land, sea and air forces would be sent to Britain. He also announces massive increases in war production, including more than doubling the rate of aircraft building. This was his first speech to Congress since the war began. Mr Roosevelt spoke warmly of British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, who recently addressed the same audience, and wished him a safe return.
Roosevelt submits a budget request of US$59 billion for Fiscal Year 1943 (with inflation, that is US $707 billion in year 2005 dollars). He also announces that the first year of a supercharged production schedule would result in 45,000 aircraft, 45,000 tanks, 20,000 antiaircraft guns, and 8 million tons in new ships; this will be upped to Forecasts for 1943 of 125,000 planes, 75,000 tanks and 11 million tons of shipping in 1943. Congressmen are stunned at the proposal, but Roosevelt is undeterred: "These figures and similar figures for a multitude of other implements of war will give the Japanese and Nazis a little idea of just what they accomplished. "
Leland Ford, Los Angeles, California, member of the House of Representatives, in a telegram to Secretary of State Cordell Hull, asks that all Japanese Americans be removed from the West Coast stating, "I do not believe that we could be any too strict in our consideration of the Japanese in the face of the treacherous way in which they do things."

In baseball, Cleveland Indians star pitcher Bob Feller, winner of 76 games in three previous seasons, follows Detroit Tigers' outfielder Hank Greenberg into the military. Feller, saying, "I've always wanted to be on the winning side," enlists in the Navy and reports to Norfolk, Virginia, for duty. During the 44 months he spent in the Navy, most
of the time he was stationed aboard the battleship U.S.S. Alabama in the gunnery department where he earned eight Battle Stars.
The Pan American Airways Boeing B-314A, msn 2083, registered NC18609 and named "Pacific Clipper." arrives in New York City after making the first round-the-world trip by a commercial airplane. This aircraft was in Auckland, New Zealand on 8 December 1941, and returned to the U.S. flying westward via Australia, the East Indies, India, Africa, South America and Trinidad, a total of 31,500 miles.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2007)

> *.....shows Wavell Singapore Island'snorth side, which is undefended. No defense works are being built, or even planned. Wavell, furious, asks Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya, why this is so; Percival repliesthat defenses would be bad for morale. Wavell says that the impact would be greater when retreating troops begin crossing the causeway from the mainland and orders Percival to build defenses. Percival doesn't....*



BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: A Japanese air raid on Rabaul, New Britain Island, destroys a Hudson and two Wirraways and damages two other Hudson, all of No. 24 Squadron RAAF.

CHINA: In Changsha Province, Chinese and Japanese troops fight a fairly pointless battle which neither side wins. 

EAST INDIES: In Borneo, Japanese troops in British Sarawak reach the border of Dutch West Borneo.

MALAYA: The Japanese, in a strong tank-infantry assault beginning before dawn, break through the Slim River positions of Indian 11th Division and drive rapidly 19 miles toward Kuala Lumpur, reaching positions 2 miles south of Slim village.
The Indian III Corps withdraws from the Slim River line southward to Tanjong Malim, between the village of Slim and the road junction at Kuala Kubu. This action temporarily leaves the Indian 11th Division ineffective as a fighting force.
General Archibald Lord Wavell, who has been named Commander in Chief American-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) Command, arrives at Singapore to find out why the British are losing. He gets an earful. Brigadier Ivan Simson, the chief engineer, shows Wavell Singapore Island's north side, which is undefended. No defense works are being built, or even planned. Wavell, furious, asks Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya, why this is so; Percival replies
that defenses would be bad for morale. Wavell says that the impact would be greater when retreating troops begin crossing the causeway from the mainland and orders Percival to build defenses. Percival doesn't.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The siege of Bataan begins as U.S. and Philippine forces complete their withdrawal from the Layac Line. The North Luzon Force becomes the I Philippine Corps, containing about 22,500 men of 1st, 31st, 71st, and 91st Divisions, all Philippine Army (PA), 26th Cavalry Philippine Scouts (PS), miscellaneous troops, and supporting weapons.
The Bataan Defense Force is renamed II Philippine Corps and consists of about 25,000 men of the 11st, 21st, 41st, and 51st Divisions (all PA), 57th Infantry (PS) of the Philippine Division, and supporting weapons.
The defense of Bataan as far south as the Mariveles Mountains is divided about equally between the two corps, I Corps being responsible for the western half and II Corps for the eastern half. The Service Command Area is located at the southern tip below the Mariveles Mountains and is the responsibility of Brigadier General A. C. McBride; in this area are the 2d Division Philippine Constabulary, organized on this date, provisional infantry units formed from USAAF personnel and a provisional battalion of USN and USMC personnel. Defenses on Bataan are organized in depth: the main line of resistance (MLR) extends from Mauban on the west to Mabatang on the east, a distance of 20 miles (32 kilometers); the outpost line (OPL) is disposed before the MLR; and the rear line of defense is being formed to be manned by the U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE) reserve, i.e., the U.S. Philippine Division, less the 57th Infantry Regiment; a tank group; a self-propelled mount group.

UNITED STATES: The USN's authorized aircraft strength is increased from 15,000 to 27,500.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2007)

CANADA: In Vancouver, British Columbia, Federal Minister Ian Mackenzie announces that the Royal Mounted Canadian Police will be registering all Japanese-Canadians in British Columbia; a national security matter under the War Measures Act. They are later moved inland to detention camps.

EAST INDIES: Japanese troops advance into Jesselton, the capital of British North Borneo, and haul down the Union Flag. The British had little choice but to quit the town. On 15 December, when the Japanese 124th Infantry Regiment came ashore at the burning oilfields at Miri, all the British Empire had to oppose them was one Indian battalion, the local Sarawak Rangers and the police. From Miri two Japanese battalions sailed west to the airfield at Kuching, where they are still fighting; a third sailed east and took Jesselton. Japanese forces also occupy Beaufort, British North Borneo. 

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 launches a "Glen" seaplane to fly a reconnaissance mission over Pearl Harbor. 

MALAYA: General Archibald Lord Wavell, who has been named Commander in Chief Amercian-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) Command, visits the Malayan front, where preparations are being made for the withdrawal of the Indian III Corps into Johore. The Australian 8th Division (less the 22nd Brigade Group) is ordered to move to northwestern Johore to meet the main Japanese drive on the Gegamat-Mount Ophir-Muar line. The Australians will be supplemented by the last four battalions of the Indian 9th Division. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon, the front is quiet as the Japanese regroup for a drive on Bataan and U.S. and Philippine forces organize defense positions. 

THAILAND: The Japanese 21st Infantry Regiment and supporting units land on the Kra Peninsula at Singora and Patani.
Pilots of the 3d Fighter Squadron of the American Volunteer Group (the Flying Tigers) shoot down three "Ann" bombers over Mesoht.

UNITED STATES: The War Department orders that only USAAF, antiaircraft and service troops be sent to Australia where the emphasis will be placed on the rapid build up of the USAAF Far East Air Force.
Congress establishes the Office of Civilian Defense (OCD) which will be headed by New York City Mayor Fiorello H. LaGuardia. 
The Federal Government orders the distillery industry to convert 60 percent of its whiskey-making capacity to ethyl alcohol production, a move that will sharply increase the availability of explosive smokeless powder.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2007)

1942: BORNEO: RAF planes from Malaya terminate action over Borneo with a reconnaissance flight over Kuching.

CHINA: As consideration of the U.S. role in China continues in Washington, General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, decides to recommend against sending Lieutenant General Hugh A. Drumto China because of the small effort that is currently to be made there.

MALAYA: Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya, issues instructions for withdrawal of the Indian 3 Corps into Johore, where a final stand before Singapore Naval Baseis to be made. The corps begins a withdrawal at once, executing a demolition program as it goes. The Indian 11th Division and line of communications troops are to delay the enemy along two lines: one covering Seremban and Port Dickson, and the other covering Tampin and Malacca; Indian 9th Division is to clear Kuala Pilah and Tampin, respectively.

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Pollack torpedoes and sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship 40 miles SSW of Inubozaki, Japan.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Japanese open an assault at 1500 hours. From the Dinalupihan- Hermosa area, three regimental combat teams with artillery support move forward, two against the II Corps on the east and one toward the I Corps sector on west. None of the columns reaches the outpost line. The II Corps, defending the Abucay line (from Mabatang on Manila Bay to Mt Natib) with 57th Infantry Philippine Scouts on the east, 41st Division Philippine Army (PA) in the center and the 51st Division (PA) on the west, opens fire on the enemy combat team driving down the East Road and makes patrol contact with it. To the west, another Japanese column advances unmolested down the trail from Dinalupihan to the vicinity of Album. 
In the I Corps area, the enemy column from Dinalupihan is slowed only by demolitions while moving west along Route 7 toward Olongapo. Disposed along I Corps' Mauban line (Mt.t Silanganan on the east to Mauban on Subic Bay) are Company K of the 1st Infantry (PA); 3lst Field Artillery Battalion of the 3lst Div (PA) organized as infantry; and
the 3d Infantry of the 1st Division (PA). Additional troops are maintaining the outpost line to the front.
Five of nine USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, based at Singosari Airdrome on Java and staging through Kendari Airdrome on Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, strike shipping in Davao Bay, Mindanao. The other four aircraft turn back with mechanical problems.

THAILAND: Pilots of the 2d Fighter Squadron, American Volunteer Group (the Flying Tigers) attack Tak Airdrome at Rahaeng and destroy four Japanese aircraft on the ground.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2007)

TRUK:A specially fitted Hudson Bomber Mark IV, 6 Squadron RAAF, flown by Flight Lieutenant R. Yeowart and his crew reveals the concentration of Japanese shipping at Truk preparing for the invasion of New Britain and New Ireland which took place 12 days later. This reconnaissance flight of 1,405 miles was the longest undertaken to that time by the RAAF in a land-based aircraft. Australian War Memorial Collections Database


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The landing ship HMAS Kanimbla sails from Melbourne, Victoria, escorting convoy MS.1 consisting of three ships bound for Singapore and four for the Netherlands East Indies. Meanwhile, the heavy cruiser HMAS Canberra sails from Sydney, New South Wales, escorting convoy MS.2 to Singapore.
HQ USAAF Far East Air Forces authorizes the activation of the 17th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) . The unit is based at Brisbane, Queensland, equipped with P-40s and manned by (1) experienced pilots evacuated from the Philippines in a convoy that reached Australia on 22 December 1941 and (2) inexperienced pilots arriving from the U.S. The latter are being trained using ad hoc courses at RAAF bases.

BORNEO: While on a reconnaissance flight, a Dutch Dornier Do-24K
flying boat spots a Japanese invasion force consisting of transports escorted by two heavy cruisers and eight destroyers heading for Tarakan Island and gives the alarm. Tarakan is a 117 square mile (303 square kilometer) island in the East Celebes Sea off the northeast coast of Borneo.
The main objective of the invasion is the capture of the huge oilfields, oil refineries and airfield located on the island but the Dutch commander gives the order to set fire to all oilfields and damage or destroy the refineries.

BURMA: The commander of Indian 17th Division arrives in Burma to
take charge of Tenasserim operations.

MALAYA: The Indian 3 Corps abandons Port Swettenham and Kuala Lumpur
while falling back to cover the Port Dickson and Seremban area.
Japanese planes, which since late December have been making night
attacks on airdromes on Singapore, begin daylight raids on the
airdromes. ìWestforce,î consisting of the Australian 8th Division
(less 22nd Brigade), Indian 9th Division, Indian 45th Brigade
Group, the 2/Loyal Regiment (less one company), and supporting units is
established.
The Governor of Singapore sends out a message stating, "The
day of minute papers has gone. There must be no more passing of files
from one department to another, and from one officer in a
department to another" to which The Straits Times newspaper responds,
"This announcement is about two and a half years too late."

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: General Archibald Lord Wavell, Commander
in Chief Australian-British- Dutch-American (ABDA) Command, South West
Pacific area, flies to Java, where he confers with members of the
ABDA staff; he then establishes headquarters at the Grand Hotel in
Lembang, 10 miles (16 kilometers) north of Bandoeng. Wavell assumes
supreme command of all forces in the area; U.S. Lieutenant General
George H. Brett, USAAF, is deputy commander; and U.S. Admiral
Thomas C. Hart is to command the naval forces.

PACIFIC: Three Allied submarines sink Japanese ships. (1) USS
Pickerel (SS-177) torpedoes and sinks a Japanese gunboat at the
mouth of Davao Gulf, off Cape San Augustin, Philippine Islands; (2) USS
Stingray (SS-186) torpedoes and sinks a Japanese cargo ship in the
South China Sea off the south coast of Hainan Island; and (3) Dutch
submarine HNMS O-19 torpedoes and sinks a Japanese army cargo ship
and torpedoes a merchant cargo ship at the mouth of the Gulf of
Siam.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, General Douglas MacArthur, Commander
in Chief US Army Forces Far East, makes his only visit to the
peninsula and his failure to return causes deep bitterness among
the defenders. The Japanese make their first surrender demand, dropping
it from the air. In the II Corps area, a Japanese force driving
south along the East Road splits, most of it moving west; both forces
reach the outpost line along the Calaguiman River below Samal and exerts
strong pressure against it. A Japanese column pushing south in
central Bataan is slowed by the jungle terrain. In the I Corps
area, the Japanese Western assault force reaches Olongapo without
opposition.
Far East Air Force fighter units complete a movement (begun
24 December 1941) from various bases on Luzon to the Bataan
Peninsula.

U.S.: The USN Bureau of Ships orders that the Cleveland Class light
cruiser Amsterdam (CL-59), which is under construction in Camden, New Jersey, be completed as an aircraft carrier (CV). She will be
commissioned as USS Independence (CV-22) on 14 January 1943 and be
reclassified as a small aircraft carrier (CVL-22) on 15 July 1943.
This is the first of nine light cruisers that are completed as
small aircraft carriers.
The Ford Motor Company signs a contract to manufacture Jeeps.
The Willys-Overland Company is the prime contractor for the vehicle
but because of the demand for it, the huge manufacturing capacity
of Ford is enlisted.
Congress imposes price controls on most food and goods.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2007)

JAPAN: Japan declares war on the Netherlands. They did recognize and treat the Netherlands East Indies (NEI) Government as a separate entity of the Dutch government in exile. The NEI Government operated on its own apparently for the most part independent of the government in London. The NEI Government declared war on Japan on 8 Dec 41. After the fall of the NEI, the government in London formed a consultive board on the NEI on 17 June 42By Royal Decree the NEI Government in exile was established on Ceylon on September 19, 1942.

MALAYA: A lull develops in the ground action as the Indian 3 Corps
continues their withdrawal into Lahore, but enemy planes remain
active and begin series of strikes against Muar. The Japanese 5th
Infantry Division rumbles into Malaya's capital Kuala Lumpur at
2000hours local. They find the fuel supplies have been set ablaze, but
the quantity of supplies and equipment captured is immense.
Japanese soldiers try out rare delicacies like corned beef and Johnny Walker
Red.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese invade at 2 points. The
central assault force spotted by the Dutch yesterday, consisting of the
56th Regimental Group and the 2nd Kure Special Naval Landing Force
(SNLF) with air support from Jolo Island in the Philippines, lands at rich
oil Tarakan Island at 0000 hours. The eastern assault force from
Davao, Mindanao, consisting of the Sasebo Combined SNLF and the 1st
Yokosuka SNLF, invades Celebes Island at Menado and Kema at
approximately 0300 hours. A Japanese Naval paratroop force of 334
men is dropped on the airfield just south of Menado and suffers heavy
casualties (30 dead and 90 injured). Allied planes are unable to
halt the Japanese, and the small Dutch garrisons are quickly
overwhelmed. The Japanese soon put Tarakan and Menado into use as air bases from which to support operations to south.
Seven USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based
at Singosari Airdrome, Java, are dispatched to attack the Japanese
landing forces on Tarakan Island. Four abort due to mechanical
problems and the other three abort due to poor weather over the
target.
USN Patrol Squadron Twenty Two (VP-22), with PBY-5 Catalinas,
joins Patrol Wing Ten (PatWing-10) at Ambon Island, the first
aviation reinforcements from the Central Pacific to reach southwest
Pacific Forces opposing the Japanese advance through the
Netherlands East Indies. (PatWing-10 had been based at Cavite, Philippine
Islands on 8 December 1941.) Unfortunately, the PBY-5 aircraft they
received in Hawaii were the early models without self-sealing fuel tanks and
armor. PatWing-10 later received five newer model PBY-5 Catalinas from the Dutch in Java. All of the rest of the PatWingís original aircraft were the older PBY-4 models. Almost immediately after arrival several of the VP-22 Catalinas were caught at anchor at Ambon and destroyed.

PACIFIC: While sailing for a rendezvous with the aircraft carrier
USS Enterprise (CV-6), 500 miles (805 kilometers) southwest of Hawaii,
the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga (CV-3) is torpedoed by Japanese
submarine HIJMS I-6. Although six men are killed and three firerooms
are flooded, the carrier returns to Oahu under her own power.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese
advancing down the east coast of Bataan drive back the outpost line
of the 57th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, cross the Calaguiman River, and after nightfall begin an assault on the main line of resistance, forcing the 57th Infantry to fall back a little. Fighting continues throughout night of 11/12 January. Reserves are committed and the 57th Infantry counterattacks, regaining most of lost ground by dawn of 12th. To the west, another enemy column shifts west in the sector of 41st Division, Philippine Army (PA), and is contained by that division. Advance elements of still another column, pushing slowly south in central Bataan toward the 51st Division (PA), reach the
Orani River by morning.

SAMOA: Naval Station Pago Pago, Samoa, is shelled by a Japanese
submarine.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2007)

Alaska: Amchitka Island is occupied by a small American force.
The AMULET FORCE consisted of 2,000 men under command of
Brigadier General Lloyd E. Jones. The invasion was covered by the
USN's Task Group 8.6 (TG 8.6) consisting of the heavy cruiser USS
Indianapolis (CA-35), light cruisers USS Detroit (CL-8) and USS
Raleigh (CL-7) and four destroyers, which patrolled off Amchitka
and Kiska Islands.
The transport group consisted of the transports USS Arthur Middleton (AP-55), US Army Transport Delarof, and SS Lakona; the cargo ship USS Vega (AK-17); and the destroyers USS Dewey (DD-349), USS Gillespie (DD-609), USS Kalk (DD-611) and USS Worden (DD-352).
There is no enemy opposition but a fierce storm hits and continues for two weeks. The transport USS Arthur Middleton, manned by a US Coast Guard crew, runs aground as it rescues 175 sailors from the destroyer USS Worden.
USS Worden was guarding the transport USS Arthur Middleton as
that transport put the preliminary Army security unit on the shores
of Constantine Harbor Amchitka Island. The destroyer maneuvered
into the rock-edged harbor and stayed there until the last men had
landed and then turned to the ticklish business of clearing the harbor.
A strong current, however, swept USS Worden onto a pinnacle
that tore into her hull beneath her engine room and caused a
complete loss of power. USS Dewey passed a towline to her stricken sister
and attempted to tow her free, but the cable parted, and the heavy seas
began moving USS Worden totally without power inexorably toward the
rocky shore. The destroyer then broached and began breaking up in
the surf; Commander William G. Pogue, the stricken destroyer's
commanding officer, ordered abandon ship, and, as he was directing that
effort, was swept overboard into the wintry seas by a heavy wave that broke
over the ship. Commander Pogue was among the fortunate ones, however,
because he was hauled, unconscious, out of the sea. Fourteen of his crew
drowned. USS Worden, herself, was a total loss.

US: The US Office of Price Administration said standard frankfurters
would be replaced by "victory sausages", consisting of a mixture of
meat and soy meal.

AUSTRALIA: Three USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses arrive in Australia
after flying a new southern ferry route from Hawaii.
The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-121 mines Clarence Strait, the
body of water connecting Van Diemen Gulf and the Timor Sea, off
Australia's Northern Territory, at the approaches to Darwin, the
Asiatic Fleet's main logistics base.

MALAYA: Eight RAAF Brewster Buffalo fighters intercept 27 Japanese
bombers after they had bombed Singapore. Seeing the fighters, the
bombers went into a shallow dive and outran the fighters. One RAAF
pilot put it, "Bombers outpacing fighters. You've got to bloody-
well laugh."

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Japanese exert strong pressure
against the II Corps, particularly on the west, while taking up
positions for a concerted assault. The 51st Division, Philippine
Army (PA), is hard hit and gives ground, some of which is regained after
reserves are committed. In the center, the Japanese push back the
outpost line of the 41st Division (PA). On the east coast, the
Japanese regain positions on the south bank of the Calaguiman
River; to meet threat there, the 21st Infantry (PA) is released from
reserve to assist the 57th Infantry, Philippine Scouts. In the I Corps
area, a Japanese detachment moves by boat and seizes undefended Grande
Island in Manila Bay.

U.S.: The Combined Chiefs of Staff (CCS) approve U.S. plans to
garrison the islands along the proposed ferry route from Hawaii to
Australia. Local defense forces are to be based at American Samoa,
Bora Bora, Canton Island, Christmas Island, the Fiji Islands and
Palmyra Island. The CCS also approves the deployment of a USAAF
fighter squadron to New Caledonia Island in the New Hebrides
Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2007)

NEI: SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Far East Air Force): The air echelons of the 9th and 11th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), arrive at Singosari, Java from the US with B-17's; the air echelon of the 22d Bombardment Squadron arrives at Singosari from the Territory of Hawaii. The ground echelons are at Brisbane.

BORNEO: The Dutch commander on Tarakan Island surrenders to the Japanese and they complete mopping up the island. The Japanese assault force boards ships tomorrow for the assault on Balikpapan.

BURMA: The Joint Military Council recommends the construction of the Ledo and Imphal roads.

MALAYA: General Archibald Lord Wavell, Commander in Chief Australian-British-Dutch- American (ABDA) Command, South West Pacific, again visits the front and confers with commanding officers. The withdrawal of the Indian 3 Corps into Johore State reaches its final stage;
all vehicles are being moved through Segamat.
A convoy with badly needed reinforcements reaches Singapore and unloads the first echelon of the British 18th Division (the 53d Brigade Group), antiaircraft units, and 51 crated Hawker Hurricane fighters with crews.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On the east flank of the II Corps on Bataan, the 21st Infantry, Philippine Army (PA), counterattacks at 0600 hours after an artillery preparation and reduces part of the Japanese salient on the left flank of the 57th Infantry, Philippine Scouts.
The Japanese are thus prevented from launching a planned offensive in that area, but make progress to the west against the 51st Division, PA, forcing it back to the main line of resistance along the Balantay River. The Japanese column driving south in central Bataan, with the task of turning the corps' left flank, is not yet in position for an
attack.

U.S.: The Combined Chiefs of Staff attending the ARCADIA conference in Washington, D.C., agree to move USAAF units and contingents to bases in the U.K. as soon as possible. 
The Ford Motor Company patents a plastic-bodied automobile which was 30 percent lighter than ordinary cars. Plastic, a relatively new material in 1942, was revolutionizing industry after industry in the United States. 
President Franklin D. Roosevelt establishes the U.S. War
Production Board, with business executive Donald M. Nelson as its chairman. The War Production Board, created to establish order out of the chaos of meeting extraordinary wartime demands and needs, replaced the Supply Priorities and Allocations Board. As chairman, Nelson oversaw the largest war production in history, often clashing with civilian factories over the most efficient means of converting to wartime use and butting heads with the armed forces over priorities. Despite early success, Nelson made a major judgement error in June 1944, on the eve of the Normandy invasion, when he allowed certain plants that had reached the end of their government/military production contracts to reconvert to civilian use. The
military knew the war was far from over and feared a sudden shortage of vital supplies. A political battle ensued, and Nelson was eased out of his office and reassigned by the President to be his personal representative to Chiang Kai-shek in China.
Nineteen West Coast shipyards adopt around-the-clock, seven-day-a-week work schedules.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2007)

U.S.A.:
The Anglo-American ARCADIA Conference, held in Washington, DC starting on 20 December 1941, developed plans for the proposed Anglo- American offensive against Germany. Participants include President Franklin D. Roosevelt, Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill and their
military staffs. Among the major decisions reached are:
(1) an agreement to establish Combined Chiefs of Staff to direct the British-American war effort;
(2) the main effort must be made first
against Germany;
(3) occupation of French North Africa (Operation GYMNAST) is of strategic importance in Atlantic area.
As discussions are begun in Washington to consider who shall go to China instead of Lieutenant General Hugh A. Drum, General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, proposes Major General Joseph W. Stilwell, who is being considered for command of Operation GYMNAST.
President Roosevelt orders all aliens in the United States to register with the government. The brunt of these orders later will fall on Japanese-Americans on the West Coast. 

AUSTRALIA: British Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill implies to Australian Prime Minister John Curtin that Singapore could be held for some time.

BURMA: Japanese aircraft bomb Rangoon.

MALAYA: The Indian 3 Corps completes its withdrawal into Johore State and assumes responsibility for the southern part of Johore; assault elements, Australian 22nd Brigade of the Australian 8th Division, are designated East Force and disposed astride the Malacca- Segamat road. The Australian Imperial Force Malaya (less the Australian 22d Brigade), made responsible for northwestern Johore
State, is reinforced by the Indian 9th Division and the Indian 45th Brigade and is designated West Force. The Australian 27th Brigade and Indian 8th Brig Groups are astride the main road and railroad north of Segamat. The Japanese are to be kept north of the line Muar- Segamat-Mersmg, if possible. The Japanese overtake West and East Forces. Many cyclists are killed in an ambush prepared near Gemas by "B" Company of the Australian 2/30th Battalion of West Force; this is the first battle between the Japanese and the Australians. East Force patrols encounter the Japanese from Kuantan in the Endau area. On this date and on the 15th, a Dutch detachment of about 80 native troops with European officers flies from the Netherlands East Indies to Singapore and concentrates in the Labus area of North Johore, for guerilla action against enemy communications.
Japanese aircraft bomb Singapore, where a blackout is in force at last, but lamplighters have to snuff out gas lampposts in low-income districts one at a time when the Air Raid warning screams.

MARIANA ISLANDS: The Japanese force slated to invade Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, departs Guam.


PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, strong Japanese pressure against the western flank of the 41st Division, Philippine Army (PA), forces outposts to retire across the Balantay River. The 51st Division, PA, withdraws to the south bank of the river to tie in with the 41st. A Japanese enveloping column continues slowly down the center of Bataan but is still north of the main line of resistance. In the I Corps area, the Japanese start south on the west coast toward Moron in 2 columns, one by sea and the other along a trail from Olongapo. Waterborne elements land about midway between Olongapo and Moron and continue south on foot. Lieutenant General Jonathan M. Wainwright, Commanding General I Corps, sends a containing force to Moron.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Many cyclists are killed in an ambush prepared near Gemas by "B" Company of the Australian 2/30th Battalion of West Force; this is the first battle between the Japanese and the Australians.



Many cyclists killed is a bit of an understatement! The Japanese lost about 700 soldiers in that ambush!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2007)

ALASKA: The USAAF's Alaskan Air Force is activated at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, under command of Lieutenant Colonel Everett S Davis. 

BURMA: Troops of the Japanese 55th Division advance into Burma north of Mergui. Though not one of Japan's original war aims, Burma is invaded to eliminate a possible threat to the Japanese army in Malaya. The Japanese also want to cut the Burma Road which is feeding supplies and equipment to China and seize Burma's oil fields. Two Japanese army divisions pour into southern and eastern Burma. To oppose them, the British have two divisions: one Burmese, one Indian. Many of the Burmese hate the 
British and desert. Later 5,000 join the Burmese National Army and fight alongside the Japanese.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Six Australian PBY Catalinas are dispatched to bomb the Japanese base in Truk Atoll. Only one aircraft finds the target and drops 16 bombs. Clouds obscure the results.

EAST INDIES: The American-British- Dutch-Australian (ABDA) Supreme Command is established at the Grand Hotel, Lembang, Java, Netherlands East Indies. British General Sir Archibald Wavell assumes supreme command of all forces in the area effective 1200 hours GMT; Lieutenant General George H. Brett, USAAF, is deputy commander; Admiral Thomas C. Hart, USN, is to command naval forces.
Six new USAAF Far East Air Force B-17's and four LB-30's arrive at Singosari Airfield, Java.

INDIA: Jawaharlal Nehru succeeds Mohandas K. Gandhi as head of India's National Congress Party.

MALAYA: The Australian 2/30th Battalion, 27th Brigade, 8th Division, stops a Japanese tank-infantry attack in the Gemas area however, the troops withdraw to prevent being encircled by the Japanese. On the west coast, the Japanese reach the northern bank of the Muar River and land a small party between Muar and Batu Pahat, threatening the communications of the West Force in the Yong Peng area. The boundary between the West Force and the Indian III Corps is altered to give this region, which the Indian 45th Brigade is defending, to the III Corps.

Martial law is declared in Singapore resulting in more chaos.

Seven USAAF Far East Air Force B-17's based at Singosari Airdrome, Java, and flying out of Palembang Airdrome on Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies, attack Sungei Patani Airfield, Malaysia. Two B-17s abort due to weather but the other five bomb the target through light antiaircraft fire. One B-17 is damaged beyond repair in a bad landing at Singosari Airdrome tomorrow.


PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese, attacking vigorously at the junction of the 41st and 51st Divisions, Philippine Army (PA), gain a foothold on the bank of the Balantay River. The 51st Division commits its reserves and service troops to no avail. 
Further reinforcements, the Philippine Division (less the 57th Infantry Regiment) from the U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE) reserve and the 31st Division (-) (PA) from the I Corps, are sent forward. The Japanese enveloping column in central Bataan arrives in position to turn the corps' west flank but pauses to reorganize. Regrouping is conducted to the east as the Japanese threat there diminishes. In the I Corps area, the two Japanese columns driving on Moron converge and push closer to their objective.

UNITED STATES: In Washington, Secretary of War Henry Stimson says nearly 2 million men will be inducted into the military this year. By years end it will have 3.6 million men under arms.
The State Department issues a memorandum outlining its position with respect to French sovereignty over bases the United States intends to build in French Oceania.
In baseball, President Franklin D. Roosevelt gives baseball the go-ahead to play despite the war. In his famous "green light" letter, the President says, "I honestly think it would be best for the country to keep baseball going." He encourages more night baseball so that war workers may attend. Ironically, the Chicago Cubs, who had signed contracts to install lights at Wrigley Field, drop their plans because of the military need for the material. There will be no lights at Wrigley for 35 more years.
The first "blackout" Cadillacs are completed by General Motors. Due to restrictions on materials necessary for the war effort, these cars have painted trim rather than chrome. They also lack spare tires and other luxuries.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Japanese submarines continue mining the approaches to Darwin, Northern Territory: HIJMS I-122 mines Clarence Strait, HIJMS I-123 Bundas Strait, and HIJMS I-124 the waters off Darwin itself.
Seventeen P-40s of the USAAF's Far East Air Force (FEAF) 17th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) , depart Brisbane, Queensland, for Java via Darwin, Northern Territory.

BORNEO: Three USAAF FEAF LB-30's based at Singosari Airdrome on Java, stage through Kendari Airdrome on Celebes Island to attack Tarakan Airdrome on Tarakan Island; two of the bombers are damaged by Japanese aircraft and both are further damaged when they crash land in remote places.

BURMA: The 46th Brigade, Indian 17th Division, arrives in Burma. The Japanese attack and eventually outflank Imperial forces at Myitta, threatening Tavoy.

LINE ISLANDS: Six USAAF Hawaiian Air Force B-17's fly from Oahu, Territory of Hawaii, to Palmyra Island, located 960 miles south of Oahu. This is the first deployment of 
Hawaiian Air Force aircraft from Hawaii since the Pearl Harbor attack. As part of the USN's Task Force 8.9, this flight was a test to determine the efficacy of conducting land-based air operations across wide bodies of water.

MALAYA: The Japanese cross the Muar River and force the Indian 45th Brigade from Muar, on the south bank; the Japanese continue landings on west coast in the Muar-Batu Pahat area, increasing the threat to communications. The 53d Brigade of the British 18th Division is released to the Indian 3 Corps, which places it under the Indian 11th Division command; two battalions are dispatched to positions west of Yong Peng and the third is held in reserve at Ayer Hitam. The RAF, concentrated on 
Singapore Island., prepares to withdraw to Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies because Singapore airdromes are still targets of daily enemy air attacks. )
Twelve RAAF Brewster Buffalos attack a heavy concentration of Japanese vehicles on the Gamas-Teampin road and severely damage the convoy. Later in the day, four Buffalos attack enemy barges, a 200-ton steamer, and several launches at Malacca, sinking four of the barges. Finally, six RAAF Hudson attack barges on the Muar River.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Two USAAF FEAF B-17's, based at Singosari Airdrome on Java, stage through Kendari Airdrome on Celebes Island to attack Japanese shipping in Menado Bay on Celebes Island. One B-17 returns to Singosari Airdrome and the second lands at Kendari Airdrome where it is destroyed by a Japanese fighter. This is the last effective use of Kendari Airdrome as a staging base.

PACIFIC: During a routine search from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, a Torpedo Squadron Six TBD Devastator flown by Aviation Chief Machinist's Mate Harold F. Dixon (Naval Aviation Pilot) fails to return to the ship and force-lands at sea about 740 miles NE of Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, due to fuel starvation. Dixon and his two-man crew have no food and no water but they survive 34-days at sea in a raft.
Six PBY-5's of USN Patrol Squadron Twenty Three temporarily based at Canton Island began daily searches of the waters between Canton Island and the Fiji Islands to protect the advance of Task Force 8 as it prepared for its strike against the Marshall and Gilbert Islands. These were the first combat patrols by U.S. aircraft in the South Pacific. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the 51st Division, Philippine Army (PA), counterattacks to restore their positions on the corps western flank; after making limited progress on the right, the Filipinos are subjected to severe pressure and fall back in confusion, the western flank elements making a futile attempt to gain contact with I Corps on the rugged terrain of Mt. Natib. The entire line on Bataan is jeopardized by a Japanese breakthrough in this sector. The Japanese encircling force, although in position to turn the western flank of the corps, prepares instead to advance down the Abo-Abo River valley.
To the east, the 41st Division (PA) refuses its left flank in an effort to tie in with the 51st Division and, with assistance of elements of the 23d and 32d Regiments and a quickly formed provisional battalion, succeeds in halting the Japanese. The U.S. 31st Infantry moves to the vicinity of Abucay Hacienda, on the left flank of the 41st Division, and prepares to counterattack; a reserve force, the 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, also moves toward attack positions. The I Corps engages the Japanese for the first time. The Japanese cross the Batalan River and attack Moron but are forced back to the river line by the 1st Infantry and elements of 26th Cavalry. The cavalrymen are withdrawn after engagement because of heavy losses.

U.K.: The Admiralty defines its Eastern Fleet as comprising all British battleships, aircraft carriers, cruisers, minelayers, destroyers and submarines within the limits of the British East Indies and China Stations. This includes the ship in the Australian-British- Dutch-American (ABDA) area, regarded as a detachment of the Eastern Fleet known as the "Far Eastern Squadron."

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt asks the Secretaries of War, Navy and Interior to study the need for a highway from the Zone of the Interior (ZI), i.e., the continental U.S., to the Territory of Alaska. 
American motion picture actress Carole Lombard dies in an airplane crash at Table Rock Mountain, Nevada, near Las Vegas, at age 33. She was returning from a tour to promote war bonds in Indianapolis, Indiana. Lombard, married to Clark Gable since 1939, was one of Hollywood's most glamorous stars of the 1930s. Best loved for her comedies, Lombard starred in screwball comedies, including "My Man Godfrey" and "To Be or Not to Be."


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2007)

CHINA: Pilots of the 3d Fighter Squadron, American Volunteer Group shoot down three Japanese "Ann" bombers near Mengtzu at 1017 hours local.

JAPAN: The Japanese Carrier Striking Force sails to participate in operations in the Bismarck Archipelago.

MALAYA: Additional reinforcements are moved into the Muar-Yong Peng area as the Japanese continue attacks and build up. West Force withdraws a battalion from Segamat, and East Force releases one from Jemaluang for operations in this area. 
Twenty seven Japanese bombers attack Sembawang Airfield and destroy most of the buildings and the water supply.

PACIFIC: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-60 is sunk by British destroyer HMS Jupiter 25 miles NNW of Krakatoa, Java, Netherlands East Indies, in position 06.00S, 105.00E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps counterattacks to restore the western portion of the line, formerly held by the 51st Division, Philippine Army (PA), and makes limited progress. The U.S. 31st Infantry, moving north from the Abucay Hacienda area, reaches the Balantay River on the left but is unable to make much headway on the right. Reserves move forward to plug a gap between the assault battalions. The Japanese encircling column begins an unopposed march down the Abo-Abo River toward Orion. In the I Corps area, Moron defenders fall back under enemy pressure to a ridge south and southeast of Moron.

PHOENIX ISLANDS: The six USAAF Hawaiian Air Force B-17s that landed on Palmyra Island in the Line Islands yesterday continue on to Canton Island.

U.S.: The War Department appoints Major General Lewis H. Brereton, Commanding General of the USAAF's Far East Air Force (FEAF), as commander of tactical forces in the Australian-British- Dutch-American (ABDA) area of the Southwest Pacific.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Hawaiian Air Force): Aircraft unsuccessfully attack submarines in the Hawaiian area. B-17's of Task Group 8.9 proceed from Palmyra Atoll in the Line to Canton in the Phoenix . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Far East Air Force): On Celebes, B-17's from Malang, Java, staging through Kendari, hit Langoan Airfield and ships in Menado Bay.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2007)

PALESTINE: Haifa: Burma's prime minister, U Saw, was arrested here today when his plane touched down while he was returning to Burma from talks with British representatives. He had been trying unsuccessfully to secure a British promise of Burmese independence in return for supporting the war effort. The nationalist U Maung Saw is unpopular with the British authorities, who see him as a demagogue of suspect loyalty. This suspicion now seems justified, because he contacted Japan's legation in Lisbon on his return flight. He was unaware that Britain had broken Japanese codes and knew of these overtures. 

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The first U.S. Army engineer troops arrive on Umnak Island to build Otter Point Airfield (renamed Cape Field in 1942). The airfield, which was part of Fort Glenn, is built in secret to protect Dutch Harbor, 70 miles to the east.

AUSTRALIA: Sixteen of the 17 P-40s of the USAAF's Far East Air Force's 17th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) arrive in Darwin, Northern Territory, en route to Java. 

BORNEO: Due to heavy monsoonal rains and wind that continued throughout the day, the Japanese ships carrying the troops invading Sandakan, British North Borneo, must anchor in Sandakan Harbour. 

JAPAN: The USN submarine USS Plunger torpedoes and sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship off the mouth of Kii Suido, Honshu, in position 33.30N, 135.00E. 

MALAYA: The Indian 45th Brigade, reinforced, repels further Japanese attacks in the Muar-Yong Peng area and destroys a number of tanks, but the landing of a strong Japanese force a few miles north of Batu Pahat increases the danger in this sector. In the evening, the Commander of West Force orders a withdrawal. The Entire Muar front is placed temporarily under Indian 3 Corps command.
During the night of 18/19 January, the Indian 9th Division falls back behind the Muar River, as does the Australian 27th Brigade Group behind the Segamat River. The RAF bomber group withdraws from Singapore Island. to Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps renews its efforts to restore its western flank positions. The U.S. 31st Infantry is still unable to gain the Balantay River line on the right and is under strong pressure along the river on the left. A battalion of the 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, reaches the Balantay River to the west of the 31st Infantry and is attached to 31st Infantry. Two other battalions of 45th Infantry advance toward the Balantay between the 31st Infantry and the 41st Division, Philippine Army, but are halted short of the objective. In the I Corps area, the Japanese increase pressure and force outposts to withdraw. A small Japanese force is moving eastward unopposed to outflank the eastern portion of line.

PHOENIX ISLANDS: The USAAF's Hawaiian Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses that are part of Task Group 8.9 begin flying antisubmarine patrols from Canton Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2007)

MALAYA: After fierce battles to defend road-blocks in the Muar/Yong Penang area, only 850 out of 4,500 Allied troops escape. 

AUSTRALIA: The ground echelons of two USAAF B-17 Flying Fortress squadrons that arrived in Australia by ship on 22 December, depart for service at Singosari Airdrome on Java, Netherlands East Indies.

BORNEO: Beginning at 0700 hours, the Japanese landing force from the ships that had anchored in Sandakan Harbour yesterday because of the weather, come ashore unopposed in Sandakan. The British Governor surrenders British North Borneo to the Japanese and they send the European residents home where they will remain until May 1942.

BURMA: The Japanese seize Tavoy and its airfield. Because of this, it is decided to withdraw the Mergui garrison by sea to Rangoon at once, although Mergui has not yet been attacked. The balance of the Chinese 93d Division, Chinese 6th Army, is ordered to move into Burma.

MALAYA: Bitter fighting continues in the Muar-Yong Peng area. The 53d Brigade of the British 18th Division, under command of the Indian 11th Division, takes responsibility for the strategic positions west of Yong Peng, a defile and a bridge, but loses them. The Muar force (Indian 45th Brigade and two Australian battalions), now isolated, is ordered to withdraw; HQ of the Indian 45th Brigade is bombed and most of the senior officers are killed and an Australian takes command of the brigade. 
East Force is formed consisting of the Australian 22nd Brigade, 2/17th Dogra Battalion and the Jat Battalion.
With Japanese troops 30 miles (48 kilometers) from Singapore island, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill cables his top commander on the spot, General Archibald Lord Wavell, General Officer Commanding Australian-British- Dutch-American (ABDA) Command, South West Pacific, to ask what sort of defenses the island has. Wavell's answer, "There are neither plans nor fortifications to defend the north side of this impregnable fortress." Churchill is staggered, and orders what Wavell has been pushing for, digging entrenchments. The defenders of Singapore react by hiring local labor to dig trenches...then waste five days arguing over how much overtime pay they should get.
Churchill orders Wavell and Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya, to fight to the last man, and refuse to surrender. Wavell is happy to comply, but Singapore's immense 15-inch guns face the ocean...not the north, where the Japanese armies are.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps continues their efforts to regain positions along the Balantay River on the west flank, the 45th Infantry (-), Philippine Scouts, reaching the river in the region between the U.S. 3lst Infantry and the Philippine Army (PA) 41st Division. The 31st Infantry, however, is under increasingly strong pressure. 
The Japanese column driving down the Abo-Abo River valley reaches positions near Guitol and is engaged by the 31st Division and elements the 21st Division, PA. The I Corps restores the outpost line in a counterattack but is forced to abandon it a£ter nightfall. Elements of the 92d Infantry, PA, are sent to block Japanese infiltrators from Mt Silanganan, on the corpsâ eastern flank.
Nine USAAF Far East Air Force B-17's based at Singosari Airdrome on Java, are dispatched to attack shipping at Jolo Island in the Philippine Islands. Three aircraft abort due to weather but the remaining six bomb the ships and then land at Del Monte Field on Mindanao Island in the Philippines.
Motor torpedo boat PT-31 is damaged when her engines fail because of what is believed to be sabotaged gasoline and she runs aground on reef north of Mayagao Point, Bataan.

PHOENIX ISLANDS: USAAF Hawaiian Air Force B-17s of Task Group 8.9 fly antisubmarine mission from Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

1942: AUSTRALIA: Major General George H Brett, Commanding General US Army Forces in Australia (USAFIA), halts ferrying of aircraft from India to the Netherlands East Indies. The USAAF has been sendingheavy bombers to Java by way of Africa and India, but the Japanese are able to inflict prohibitive losses on USAAF aircraft on the last stops of the route by interception from newly acquired airfields near Java. Brett advises the U.S. War Department that, in his capacity as the ABDA Command's deputy commander, he has taken over the supervision, but not the actual command, of all air activities in the Southwest Pacific.
USN destroyer USS Edsall and Australian minesweeper HMAS Deloraine sink Japanese submarine HIJMS I-124 off Darwin, Northern Territory.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Ninety Japanese carrier-based aircraft from the aircraft carriers HIJMS Akagi, HIJMS Kaga, HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku attack Rabaul on New Britain Island, causing serious damage.
No. 24 Squadron RAAF loses six aircraft (3 shot down, 1 wrecked after take-off and 2 damaged in crash landings) leaving two Wirraways in commission. The squadron commander sends the following message to Northeast Area HQ: "2 Wirraways useless defence. Will you now please send some fighters."
Kavieng on New Ireland Island, is also attacked by air but by a smaller force.

BURMA: The Japanese cross into Burma in force and begin an assault on north Tenasserim, attacking the 16th Brigade, Indian 17th Division, on the Myawadi-Kawkareik road, near the Thai border east of Moulmein, in conjunction with air attacks.

CELEBES SEA: A Japanese convoy is reported in Makassar Strait, bound for Balikpapan, Borneo.

MALAYA: The British 53d Brigade counterattacks west of Yong Peng but is unable to recover lost ground. The Muar force begins a difficult withdrawal toward Yong Peng and the withdrawal of Segamat forces continues.
During the night of 20/21 January, the Australian 27th Brigade Group moves from the Segamat River line to Yong Peng; the Indian 9th Division pulls back to defensive position to the east.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The six USAAF Far East Air Force B-17's that landed at Del Monte Field on Mindanao, Philippine Islands, yesterday, take off and attempt to bomb Japanese shipping at Jolo Island but abort to bad weather. The aircraft return to SingosariAirdrome on Java carrying 23 B-17 aircrew who had been left at Del Monte Field.

PACIFIC: A Dutch Dornier flying boat spotted a small vessel off the coast of Samboaja, heading for Balikpapan, Borneo. The flying-boat landed near the vessel, the motor boat Parsifal, and took aboard a two Dutch officer captured on Tarakan Island and three Japanese soldier-interpreter s and flew them to Balikpapan. They carried a message from the Japanese to the Balikpapan Garrison Commander, demanding that the oil refinery installations there be handed over to the Japanese Army without being
damaged; this offer was refused by the Dutch commander and the three Japanese were returned to their outfits.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Japanese contain repeated attacks by the Philippine Division (U.S. 31st and Philippine Scout 45th Regiments) on the western flank of the II Corps while preparing for a major assault to begin on 22 January. After further fighting before Guitol, the Japanese retire northward. In the I Corps area, the Japanese maintain pressure and continue infiltration into the right flank from Mt. Silanganan.
Motor torpedo boat PT-31, damaged by grounding on reef north of Mayagao Point, Bataan, the day before, is burned by crew to prevent capture.

SAMOA ISLANDS: The U.S. Second Marine Brigade (Brigadier General Henry L. Larson, USMC) arrives at Pago Pago on Tutuila Island, America Samoa, in transports SS Lurline, SS Matsonia, and SS Monterey, along with cargo ship USS Jupiter and ammunition ship USS Lassen, to protect that portion of the important lifeline to Australia. Cover for the operation is provided by Task Force 8 formed around aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey Jr.) and TF 17 (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher) formed around aircraft carrier USS Yorktown. The two carrier task forces then set course for the Japanese-held Marshalls and Gilberts to carry out the initial raids on the enemy's defensive perimeter. 

THAILAND: Pilots of the 2d Fighter Squadron, American Volunteer Group shoot down three "Ann" Light Bombers over Mesoht Airdrome.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs a bill that decrees Daylight Savings Time for the duration of the war. It goes into effect on 9 February.

South China Sea: The US submarine S-36 commanded by John R. Mcknight Jr. ran aground on Taka Bakang Reef-South end of Makassar Strait. No hands lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The Australian corvettes HMAS Deloraine, HMAS Katoomba and HMAS Lithgow sink Japanese submarine HIJMS I-124 off Darwin, Northern Territory. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Carrier-based Japanese aircraft from the aircraft carriers HIJMS Akagi and HIJMS Kaga again bomb Rabaul on New Britain Island while aircraft from HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku bomb Kaviengon New Ireland Island.

CELEBES SEA: In response to the movement of the Japanese convoy sighted the previous day in Makassar Strait, a USN task force (Rear Admiral William A. Glassford), consisting of the light cruisers USS Boise(flagship) and USS Marblehead and four destroyers sails from Koepang, Timor, Netherlands East Indies to engage it. En route, however, USS Boise steams across an uncharted pinnacle in Sape Strait, and suffers sufficient damage to eliminate her from the force. Turbine trouble limits USS Marblehead (the ship to which Glassford transfers his flag) to only 15 knots, so the admiral orders the destroyers (Commander Paul H. Talbot) ahead.
USN submarine USS S-36, damaged by grounding on Taka Bakang Reef in Makassar Strait yesterday, is scuttled by her crew.

CHINA: The Chinese Government accepts the proposal that U.S. Major General Joseph W. Stilwell act as chief of the Generalissimo' s Allied staff and agrees to give him executive authority over Allied Units. The Chinese 49th Division of the 6th Army, is authorized to move Into Burma.

FIJI ISLANDS: The USAAF's Hawaiian Air Force B-17's of Task Group 8.9 fly from Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands to Nandi on West Viti Levu Island in the Fiji Islands.

MALAYA: The withdrawal of defense forces from the Muar and Segamat fronts continues. The Commander of West Force is placed in charge of all troops on the Yong Peng-Muar road and the Muar force is supplied by air.
East Force patrols ambush the Japanese force driving on Mersing. The Japanese 55th Regiment captures Endau on the east coast. Australian troops, trapped by a Japanese roadblock at Parit Sulong, try to break through swamp and jungle to reach British lines. Before setting off, they leave their wounded at the roadside, "lying huddled around trees, smoking calmly, unafraid." The Japanese capture the men and shoot them.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese continue preparations for an offensive, massing their assault forces on extreme western flank of the corps; the Japanese also contain the further attempts of the Philippine Division to restore the western flank positions.
In the I Corps area, a small enemy force, having circled about the eastern flank of the corps, reaches West Road in the area 4 miles east of Mauban and blocks it, cutting off the 1st Division troops along the main line of resistance from forces to the south.
Forces that can be spared from other sectors attack the Japanese block from the north and south but are unable to reduce it.
USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based on Java stage through Del Monte Field on Mindanao Island to attack Japanese targets in the Philippines. Three aircraft are badly damaged by Japanese fighters.

U.K.: Prime Minister Winston Churchill urges his Chiefs of Staff to consider writing Singapore off and sending reinforcements en route there to Burma.

U.S.: General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army, advises President Franklin D. Roosevelt that the Army expects the Japanese to attack Dutch Harbor on Unalaska Island in the Aleutian Islands, Territory of Alaska, at any time. The president orders that a plan to establish a striking force in Aleutian Islands be created and executed by the summer of 1942.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Carrier-based aircraft from HIJMS Akagi and HIJMS Kaga attack Rabaul on New Britain Island for the third straight day. The last of the fixed defenses are destroyed.
Japanese troops land on Mussau Island, largest island in the Saint Mathias group, located 113 miles NW of Kavieng, New Ireland Island.

BURMA: The Indian 16th Brigade breaks off action in the Kawkareik area and falls back toward Moulmein.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The USN's Task Force Eleven (TF 11) (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.), formed around carrier USS Lexington, departs Oahu to raid Wake Island.

MAKASSAR STRAIT: The Japanese invasion force headed for Balikpapan, Borneo, crosses the equator at 2000 hours local.
From this date through 3 February, USAAF FEAF B-17's launch at least 15 missions out of Malang, Java, against shipping moving through Makassar Strait between Borneo and Celebes Island. Four missions abort due to bad weather, six end with negative results, and the remaining five suffer heavy losses but sink 4 ships.

MALAYA: The six-day battle on the Muar front ends in victory for the Japanese. The Indian 45th Brigade, despite close air and naval support during the operation, is destroyed as a fighting body. The Muar force destroys its vehicles and weapons and pushes toward Yong Peng by infiltration, leaving their wounded behind. The Batu Pahat defense force (a detachment of the Indian 11th Division) skirmishes with the Japanese on the Batu Pahat-Ayer Hitam road. The Indian 8th Brigade Group, 9th 
Division, having withdrawn from the Segamat sector to positions astride the main road between Labis and Yong Peng, is attacked by enemy. The East Force repels the Japanese attempt to cross the river at Mersing. The partly trained Indian 44th Brigade, reinforced, and 7,000 Indian reinforcements arrive at Singapore.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Australian sloop HMAS Warrego and HMAS Koolama land reinforcements on Ambon Island.

NEW GUINEA: Carrier based aircraft from HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku attack Lae, Salamaua and Bulolo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief US Army Forces Far East (USAFFE), orders the withdrawal of the 
entire Mauban-Abucay line southward to a final defense position, behind the Pilar-Bagac road; the withdrawal is to start after nightfall on 23 January and be completed by daylight of 26 January. In the II Corps area, the Japanese open an offensive that forces the Philippine Division back to positions east and south of Abucay Hacienda, approximately those held at beginning of counter-offensive on 16 January. In the I Corps area, elements of 91st Division, Philippine Army (PA), supported by 
Philippine Scouts of the 26th Cavalry and tanks, attempt unsuccessfully to reduce the roadblock on West Road and to reach 1st Division, PA, troops still fighting along the main line of resistance to the north. The Japanese begin a series of amphibious operations during the night of 22-23 January, when a battalion embarks in barges at Moron and sails toward Caibobo Point, below Bagac.Motor Torpedo Boat 34 (PT-34) (Lieutenant John D. Bulkeley) encounters and sinks two landing barges.
Japanese reinforcements land in the Subic Bay area.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Hawaiian Air Force): HQ 14th Pursuit Wing is inactivated at Wheeler Field, Oahu. B-17's of Task Group 8.9 return from Nandi in Fiji to Canton.

USN - The first naval aircraft to operate in the Samoans, OS2Us of VS-1-D14, arrived with Marine Corps reinforcements from San Diego.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Australian Prime Minister John Curtin cables British Prime Minister Winston Churchill stating, After all the assurances we have been given, the evacuation of Singapore would be regarded here and elsewhere as an inexcusable betrayal.
USN destroyer USS Edsall is damaged by an explosion of its own depth charges during an attack on a submarine contact in Howard Channel, Clarence Strait, one of the approaches to Darwin, Northern Territory.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese 55th Regimental Group, numbering about 5300 troops, lands at Rabaul on New Britain Island while the Maizuru Special Naval Landing Force lands at Kavieng on New Ireland Island. 
The small Australian garrison at Rabaul numbers 76 officers and 1314 other ranks. Two officers and 26 men are killed today, about 130 men of the 2/22nd Battalion are massacred at Tol, south of Rabaul, in February 1942, about 400 escape to Australia and New Guinea and the remaining 800 become POWs. At Kavieg, six men of the 1st Independent Company are killed and the rest are captured.
Five RAAF Catalinas attempt to attack a Japanese convoy off Wantom Island which lies a few kilometers north of Rabaul. The mission is aborted due to darkness and poor visibility.

BURMA: Japanese aircraft begin a period of intensified attacks on the Rangoon area in effort to destroy Allied aircraft in Burma. Pilots of the 1st and 2d Fighter Squadrons, American Volunteer Group shoot down five "Nate" fighters, over Rangoon at 1030 hours local, and five "Mary" Light Bombers and seven Ki-27 fighters over Rangoon at 1230 hours.

MALAYA: Rear guards from the Segamat and Muar fronts complete a withdrawal through Yong Peng at midnight, 23/24 January; West Force then comes under command of the Indian 3 Corps, which is to defend central Johore State and thereby protect Singapore naval base until reinforcements arrive. The Japanese are to be kept north of the line Batu Pahat-Ayer Hitam-Kluang- Jemaluang, if possible. Fighting continues in the Batu Pahat area, and the road from there to Ayer Hitam is closed. The Japanese 
intensify air attacks.
Lieutenant-General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, orders the implementation of the plan for the withdrawal of British and Commonwealth troops to Singapore Island. 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Japanese Invasion forces move south in two convoys, one through Makassar Strait to Balikpapan on Borneo and the other through Molucca Passage to Kendari on Celebes Island. Unopposed landings are made at both places, but the convoy off Balikpapan is attacked by Dutch planes. On Sumatra, RAF reinforcements from the Middle East begin arriving at Palembang, where one of the two airdromes is attacked for the first time by enemy planes.
During the night of 23/24 January soldiers and officers of the Japanese Sasebo Combined Special Naval Landing Force went ashore north of Kendari, Celebes Island. Several hours later, they reached their main objective-the Kendari Airdrome which they captured.

PACIFIC: The oiler USS Neches is torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-72, 136 miles WSW of Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, in position, 21.01N, 160.06W. The loss of the oiler supporting Task Force Eleven (TF 11) (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.) forces cancellation of the projected raid on Wake Island. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Philippine Division, on the II Corps western flank, withstands increasingly heavy pressure. After nightfall, the II Corps begins awithdrawal to the final defense line. In the I Corps area, the Japanese maintain heavy pressure against the Mauban main line of resistance and frustrate further attempts to reduce the roadblock on West Road. In the Service Command Area, a Japanese amphibious force heading for Cobweb Point, having lost its way during the night, arrives at two points on the southwestern coast, both well south of the objective. About a third land at Longoskawayan Point; the rest land at Quinauan Point. Brigadier General A.C. McBride, responsible for defense of the southern tip of Bataan except for the naval reservation near Mariveles, sends Philippine Constabulary elements to Quinauan Point, but they make little headway. Commander Francis J. Bridget, commanding the naval reservation, dispatches sailors and marines to Longoskawayan Point; these, reinforced by personnel of U.S. 301st Chemical Company and a howitzer from the Constabulary, clear Pucot Hill, but the Japanese return after nightfall.

PHOENIX ISLANDS: The USAAF's Hawaiian Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses of Task Group 8.9 return from Nandi in the Fiji Islands to Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Elements of the Japanese Fourth Fleet invade Kieta on Bougainville Island without opposition.

U.S.: The Roberts Commission, whose work had begun on 18 December 1941, concludes its investigation to "ascertain and report the facts relating to the attack made by the Japanese armed forces upon the Territory of Hawaii on December 7, 1941..." The exhibits gathered amount to 2,173 printed pages.
Major General Joseph W. Stilwell, in Washington, accepts the China assignment and takes over part of the staff previously selected by Lieutenant General Hugh A. Drum.
The USAAF's Flying Training Command is established under the Chief of Air Corps and given jurisdiction over the Southeast Gulf Coast and West Coast Flying Training Centers which had been established on 8 July 40.
The National Broadcasting Company (NBC) begins to televise a series of training programs for air raid wardens in the New York City area, the start of educational television broadcasting in the U.S.
Task Force 6814 departs New York for New Zealand and then to New Caledonia. This unit with other additions will become the Americal Division. New Caledonia was a Free French French colony. With the Japanese war machine rolling, the French asked on 12-15-41 for military assistance on (protection) .
Troops from the British Empire (NZ and Aust.) were committed in North Africa. DeGaulle had been discussing the possibility of allowing Allied airfield construction prior to Pearl Harbor.
TF 6814 was built around 2 regiments, the 132nd (Illinois) and the 182nd. These had been declared surplus when the federalized NG 33rd and 26th Divisions had been reorganized into triangular divisions.The 164th Regiment (North Dakota) was later added and thus the units were in place for the creation of the Americal Division. Ameri
(cans in New) Cal(edonia) gives you the name.

USN destroyers Parrott, John D. Ford, Pope and Paul Jones entered Balikpapan Bay where, lying at anchor, were 16 Japanese transports and three 750 ton torpedo boats, guarded by a Japanese Destroyer Squadron. The foursome fired several patterns of torpedoes and had the satisfaction of seeing four enemy transports and one torpedo boat sink as the Japanese destroyers searched aimlessly in the strait for non-existent submarines.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2007)

BORNEO: US destroyers sink 5 Japanese transports off Balikpapan. The first US surface action of the war.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Hawaiian Air Force): B-17's of Task Group 8.9 fly from Canton to Nandi on Fiji.

MALAYA: The outline of the plan for withdrawal to Singapore Island is issued. Hard fighting continues at Batu Pahat. The Japanese are approaching Kluang, in the Indian 9th Division sector. The 942 men of the Australian 2/4th Machine Gun Battalion and 1907 other Australian reinforcements arrive in Singapore. The reinforcements are woefully undertrained; some had only seven days training as soldiers and many had never fired a rifle.
The remainder of the Japanese 18th Division lands at Singora.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese Eastern Invasion Force lands at Kendari on Celebes Island. A USN seaplane tender (destroyer), USS Childs (AVD-1, ex DD-241), is leaving Kendari harbor and spots the Japanese. A rain squall obscures the seaplane tender for a while, allowing her to avoid two Japanese destroyers. Than she is attacked by six Japanese aircraft at 0800 hours local but escapes to the south. By the evening, Kendari is fully occupied by the Japanese. Most of the Dutch troops are captured by Japanese; some fight a guerilla war for a short period, while others try to escape to safer parts of archipelago. Kendari Airdrome is considered the best in the Netherlands East Indies and was immediately put into operation by the Japanese 21st Air Flotilla.
USN submarine USS Swordfish sinks a Japanese gunboat north of Kema, Celebes Island.
Carrier-based aircraft from the aircraft carriers HIJMS Soryu and HIJMS Hiryu bomb Ambon Island.
The first of a small group of USAAF Far East Air Force P-40s reaches Blimbing Airdrome, Java from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps begins disengaging and withdrawing combat troops. The Japanese maintain intense pressure on the Philippine Division and attack the covering force, but the bulk of the troops withdraw successfully. The situation in the I Corps area deteriorates rapidly. The 1st Division, Philippine Army, exhausted by prolonged fighting along the main line of resistance and critically in need of supplies and ammunition, remains under pressure. Additional strength is applied against the Japanese roadblock on the West Road without avail.
In the Service Command Area of southern Bataan, the Japanese cannot be ousted from Quinauan and Longoskawayan Points. Sailors and marines succeed, however, in regaining Pucot Hill and driving the Japanese back to Longoskawayan and Lapiay Points; they are supported by the last four P-40s on Luzon.
Eight USAAF Far East Air Force B-17's based on Java, stage through Del Monte Field on Mindanao, to attack Japanese targets. Two aircraft are lost in crash landings.

U.S.: The Special Court of Inquiry on Pearl Harbor, headed by Supreme Court Justice Owen J Roberts, places the main responsibility for the 7 December 1941 disaster on Admiral Husband E Kimmel and Lieutenant General Walter C Short, accusing them of neglecting to heed attack warnings, failing to confer with each other, and taking only minimum precautions.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The government orders full mobilization. The War Cabinet orders that "all able-bodied white male British subjects" between 18- and 45-years-old should be called up immediately for service. The central government also assumes control of all state budgets.
By this date, the USAAF has received 112 P-40s from the U.S. with another 160 due by 4 February.
The USAAF Far East Air Force's 20th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional), which is preparing to depart Brisbane, Queensland for Port Moresby, New Guinea, is ordered to fly to Darwin, Northern Territory, as quickly as possible for duty in Java.

BORNEO: By dawn, the Japanese Assault Unit that landed near Balikpapan have occupied the airfield. Their advance southward, however, is slow as the bridges on the coastal road have been destroyed and the unit did not reach the northern outskirts of Balikpapan City until the night of the 25th. The Dutch garrison troops had been withdrawn and the unit entered the city without a fight. Guided by the lights placed by two traitorous native policemen, who had proceeded them, the Japanese 
Surprise Attack Unit lands just south of the reservoir at 0430 hours and sails up the river in camouflaged boats. No Dutch troops are encountered and while part of the unit occupies the area around the reservoir, the main body proceeds to the village of Banoeabaroe, arriving there at 1440 hours, thus cutting off the Dutch line of retreat. While the main body of the unit was advancing along the road to Balikpapan City, it ran into a Dutch military column attempting to escape from Balikpapan. After defeating this Dutch column, the Surprise Attack Unit proceeded to Balikpapan City. The city was completely occupied during the night of the 25th.

BURMA: General Archibald Lord Wavell, Commander in Chief Australian-British- Dutch-American (ABDA) Command, South West Pacific, visiting Rangoon, orders Moulmein held. The 16th Brigade, Indian 17th Division, is disposed west of the Salween River, opposite Moulmein. The Indian 46th Brigade is ordered to the Bilin area. A lull ensues as the Japanese bring up reinforcements to the vicinity of Paan and Moulmein, on the Salween River.

MALAYA: Since Batu Pahat must be abandoned at once, Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, orders the entire line in central Johore State withdrawn. The Indian 3 Corps is responsible for the withdrawal operation, which begins after nightfall. Meanwhile, the Batu Pahat defense force fights a losing battle for that town throughout the day. The Indian 11th Division commander sends the British 53d Brigade Group to the relief of the Batu Pahat defense force, but most of the column is unable to get through. To the east, Japanese attacks in the Ayer Hitam-Kluang area are beaten off. 

MIDWAY ISLAND: The island is shelled by Japanese submarine HIJMS-73. 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The advance flight echelon of the USAAF Far East Air Force 17th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) arrives at Soerabaja, Java with 13 P-40s. They will undergo five days of theater training by RNAF pilots.
Twenty five Japanese fighter aircraft land on Kendari Airdrome that was captured two days ago.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the responsibility for the defense of beach area of southern Bataan passes from the Service Command Area to commanders of the I and II Corps. II Corps continues their withdrawal under air attack and with the Japanese in full pursuit. I Corps abandons the Mauban main line of resistance. The withdrawal of the 1st Division, Philippine Army, southward begins during the morning and continues through the night of 25/26 January. Diverting the enemy's attention, other elements of I Corps press in on the roadblock on West Road from the west. In the South Sector, operations against Japanese at Quinauan and Longoskawayan Points remain indecisive.

THAILAND: The government declares war on the U.S. and the U.K. The government of Great Britain, New Zealand and the Union of South Africa respond in kind.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Hawaiian Air Force): B-17's of Task Group 8.9 fly from Canton to Nandi on Fiji.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2007)

BORNEO: After occupying Balikpapan yesterday, the Japanese mop up the surrounding area today and then the troops begin repairing the airfield.

BURMA: Pilots of the 1st and 2d Fighter Squadrons, American Volunteer Group (AVG, aka, The Flying Tigers) shoot down three Japanese Army fighters over Rangoon at 1100 hours local.

MALAYA: A Japanese convoy carrying reinforcements approaches Endau. They are attacked by nine RAAF Hudson and 12 Vildebeestes; no ships are hit and 5 of the Vildebeestes are shot down. In the evening, the old destroyers HMAS Vampire and HMS Thanet sail to attack the Japanese convoy.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Lieutenant General Sir John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, arrives in Java as the advance party of Australian troops preparing to leave the Middle East. Lavarack is soon convinced that the situation is "grim" and believes that the Japanese might size southern Sumatra before the main body of his command arrives.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Philippine II and I Corps complete their withdrawal to the final defense line on Bataan in the morning, closely followed by the Japanese. The new line, which is to be continuous for the first time, extends from Orion on the east to Bagac on the west and is generally behind the Pilar-Bagac road. Gaps develop in each corps sector when HQ U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE) withdraws the Philippine Division as its reserve. Units are hastily shifted to replace the U.S. 31st and Philippine Scouts (PS) 57th Regiments in the II Corps line and the PS 45th Infantry in the I Corps line. The II Corps, responsible for eastern Bataan from the coast to the Pantingan River, organizes its line into four sectors, from east to west: Sector A, 31st Infantry of 31st Division, Philippine Army (PA); Sector B, Provisional Air Corps Regiment; Sector C, elements of the 31st and remnants of the 51st Divisions, PA; Sector D, the 41st and 21st Divisions, PA, and 33d Infantry, less the 1st Battalion, of the 31st Division, PA.
In addition, the beach defense forces are organized as Sector E. 1st Battalion of the 33d Infantry, 31st Division, PA, and a regiment of the PA combat engineers constitute corps reserve. The Japanese patrol along the eastern slopes of Mt Samat almost to the main line of resistance but do not discover a gap in the line, which exists for several hours. The I Corps line, extending from the Pantingan River to the west coast, is divided into Right and Left Sectors: the Right Sector is manned by the Philippine Constabulary' s 2d Regiment (less one battalion) on the east and the 11th Division, PA, on the west; disposed in the Left Sector are elements of the 1st Division, PA, on the east and 91st Infantry, PA, on the west. Beach defense forces make up the South Sector. The 26th Cavalry, Philippine Scouts (PS), is held in corps reserve.
The Japanese open an offensive, driving south along West Road toward the Binuangan River. The 91st Division, PA, contains these attacks. In the South Sector, the Japanese maintain beachheads at Quinauan and Longoskawayan Points and move reinforcements toward the former. USAFFE sends the 88th Field Artillery, PS, from the west coast from II Corps sector, one of its gun batteries to Quinauan Point and another to Longoskawayan Point. 
During the night, the few remaining P-40s on Bataan bomb and strafe Nichols and Nielson Fields on Luzon.

US: The US Board of Inquiry which has been investigating the Pearl Harbor Attack releases its findings.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2007)

BORNEO: Japanese troop occupy the towns of Ledo, Singkawang, Pemangkat, Sambas with its Naval Air Station, and Singkawang II airfield located near Ledo. All Dutch aircraft had been transferred to Sumatra prior to the Japanese invasion.
USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based in Java bomb and damage a Japanese seaplane carrier off Balikpapan.

MALAYA: Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, having received permission from General Archibald Lord Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, to retire to Singapore Island at his discretion, decides to withdraw at once through Johore Bahru and across the causeway to the island. Withdrawal is to be accomplished under cover of darkness and completed during the night 30/31 January.
East Force meets no opposition as it pulls back. While elements of the Indian 11th Division's Batu Pahat force fall back to Benut, the rest move to the mouth of the Ponggor River, from which they are withdrawn by sea during the following nights. West Force fights local actions while retiring along the main road and railroad.
No. 36 and 100 Squadron's RAF fly their last missions with the venerable Vickers Vildebeest biplanes against Japanese landings at Endau.
Off Endau, the destroyers HMAS Vampire and HMS Thanet encounter three Japanese destroyers and a minesweeper. HMS Thanet is sunk by gunfire but HMAS Vampire escapes to Singapore. The Japanese 96th Airfield Battalion completes their landing at Endau with much-needed supplies and ammunition.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: On Java, General Archibald Lord Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, tells Lieutenant General Sir John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, that he must hold Sumatra with one Australian division and central Java with another.
The British aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable brings a cargo of 48 Hawker Hurricane fighters to Java, for shipment to Singapore.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Gudgeon torpedoes and sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-73 240 miles west of Midway Island; the Japanese submarine had shelled Midway two days earlier. This is the first Japanese submarine sunk by a USN submarine. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese begin an assault against the main line of resistance (MLR) in the afternoon.
After a feint down the East Road, the main attack is made against Sectors C and D. Sector C is thinly manned and in the process of being reinforced by the 41st Infantry, Philippine Army (PA), from Sector D.
The Japanese force the outposts back and get a small advance group across the Pilar River. In the I Corps area, the Japanese renew efforts to break through the MLR on the west coast and is again brought to a halt by the 91st Division, PA. In the South Sector, Lieutenant General Jonathan Wainwright, Commanding General I Corps, sends the 3d Battalion of the 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts (PS), to Quinauan Point and the 2d Battalion of the 57th Infantry, PS, to Longoskawayan Point to dislodge or
destroy the Japanese along the southwestern coast. Meanwhile, after preparatory fire from all available guns is conducted against Longoskawayan Pt, the infantry attacks but is unable to clear it. Scouts of 2d Battalion, 57th Infantry, relieve the naval battalion there during the
night of 27/28 January. The Japanese are contained but cannot be cleared from Quinauan Point. Water-borne reinforcements for this position land short of their objective, between the Anyasan and Silaiim Rivers, before dawn and put beach defenders, the 1st Battalion of the 1st Philippine Constabulary, to flight. The ground echelon of the USAAFâs 17th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor) , from reserve, and the 2d Battalion of the 2d Philippine Constabulary, from the MLR to the north, move against the Japanese but are halted about 1,000 yards (914 meters) from the shore. The Japanese are ordered, upon reinforcing the Quinauan beachhead, to drive to Mariveles. 
Four USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based in Java stage through Del Monte Airfield on Mindanao and attack Japanese targets on Luzon. One B-17 is shot down. 
Submarine USS Seawolf delivers ammunition to Corregidor Island, and evacuates naval and army pilots.

PHOENIX ISLAND: The USAAF's Hawaiian Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses of Task Group 8.9 return to Canton Island.

U.K.: Prime Minister Winston Churchill opens a major House of Commons debate with the report on Allied Cooperation. He details the Combined Chiefs of Staff, the Pacific Councils and the plans for the arrival of American land forces in Britain, and that an Australian representative is to join the war cabinet. The vote of confidence is opposed by one member of the House. 

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt announces that the Office of Price Administration (OPA) will ration all retail goods and commodities until the end of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2007)

PACIFIC: The British carrier HMS INDOMITABLE delivers 48 Hurricane fighters, destined for Singapore to Java.

AUSTRALIA: The USAAF activates the first U.S. air transport unit in Australia. None of its original complement of 14 officers and 19 enlisted men had been trained for transport operations; they just happened to be available. The aircraft assigned to the unit are two old Douglas B-18 Bolo bombers, one Douglas C-39 (Model DC-2-243) transport which had been flown down from the Philippines and five new Douglas C-53 (Model DC-3A-405) transports recently arrived from the U.S. None of these aircraft
has a cargo door, i.e., one wide enough to load and unload cargo other than humans.

BRAZIL: The Third Conference of Foreign Ministers of the (21) American Republics at Rio de Janeiro is concluded. Despite the efforts of Argentina and Chile, Pan-American unity is preserved; within days, all Latin American nations that had not already done so (except Argentina and Chile) sever ties with Germany, Italy, and Japan. Today, Brazil and Paraguay break diplomatic relations with Germany, Italy and Japan.

BURMA: Pilots of the 1st and 2d Fighter Squadrons, "The Flying Tigers" shoot down six Nakajima "NATE" fighters over and near Mingaladon Airdrome, Rangoon, between 1150 and 1210 hours local.

LOUISADE ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese land on Rossel Island, the easternmost island of this archipelago. The island is located about 490 miles ESE of Port Moresby, New Guinea, and 420 miles WSW of Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, an ideal position to block shipping from either point. The Japanese immediately begin building an airfield.

MALAYA: East Force continues their unopposed withdrawal toward Singapore Island. The Japanese reach Benut and continue southward behind the Indian 11th Division. A gap develops between the two brigades of the Indian 9th Division withdrawing along the railroad and the 22d Brigade becomes isolated from the main body. In Singapore, Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, summons his commanders and finds he has no reserves and only one of the island's 15-inch guns points northward. 
Four USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses from Java stage through Palembang Airdrome on Sumatra and attack Kuala Lumpur.
Only 21 of the 51 Hawker Hurricane fighters that arrived in Singapore on 13 January are still serviceable.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based at Singosari Airdrome, Java, attack Kendari Airdrome on Celebes Island.
The RAAF begins evacuating the two flights of No. 13 Squadron, with its few remaining Lockheed Hudson bombers, from Laha Airdrome on Ambon Island.

PACIFIC: The aircraft carrier USS Enterprise becomes the first heavy ship to refuel at sea by night, doing so in the central Pacific at 2000 hours local from the oiler USS Platte, under blackout conditions. The successful evolution takes five hours.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the 41st Infantry, Philippine Army (PA), completes its movement into the Sector C line, taking up positions between 31st and 51st Divisions, PA, elements.
The Japanese renew their attack against the corps in the evening: some Japanese troops cross the Tiawir River in front of Sector D, where they are halted; others attempt to move forward in Sector C without success.
From the west coast, in the I Corps area, the Japanese move eastward along the corps' main line of resistance to the 1st Division, PA, sector, where defense preparations are not yet completed; during the night of the 28/29th, the Japanese breach the main line of resistance (MLR) there and pour southward through the gap. As the enemy force becomes divided in dense jungle, two pockets, called the Little Pocket and the Big Pocket, are formed, Little Pocket about 400 yards below the MLR and Big Pocket nearly a mile behind the MLR.
In the South Sector, Scouts of 2d Battalion, 57th Infantry, Philippine Scouts (PS), attack Longoskawayan Point and advance two thirds of its length before artillery support is obstructed by Pucot Hill. The 3d Battalion of the 45th Infantry, PS, attacks the enemy beachhead at Quinauan Point, but jungle terrain and the enemy make progress slow and costly.
At night the 3d Battalion is reinforced by Company B of the 57th Infantry, PS. In the Anyasan-Silaiim sector, the ground echelon of the USAAF's 17th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor) and Philippine Constabulary elements push almost to the coast of Anyasan Bay, but the Constabulary troops, fearing a counterattack, withdraws in confusion after dark.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The government establishes the Manpower Directorate to ensure the organization of all citizens, in the best possible way to meet all defence requirements and the essential needs of a community who overriding purpose, for the duration, of the war.

BORNEO: The Japanese occupy Pontianak, on the west coast of Dutch Borneo site of a Dutch Naval Air Station.

BURMA: Pilots of the 1st and 2d Fighter Squadrons, American Volunteer shoot down 12 "Nates" over Rangoon during the afternoon.

ECUADOR: The government breaks diplomatic relations with Germany, Italy and Japan.

FIJI ISLANDS: The USAAF 70th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor) arrives at Suva on Viti Levu Island from the U.S. with 25 crated P-39s Airacobras.

HAWAII: At Hickam Field, the USAAF Hawaiian Air Force inactivates the 18th Bombardment Wing and activates the VII Bomber Command; the new command will control all bomber units.

JAPAN: Imperial General Headquarters orders the Navy to secure Lae and Salamaua, New Guinea and then Tulagi, Solomon Islands. The Army and Navy are ordered to combine their efforts and seize Port Moresby, New Guinea.

MALAYA: The withdrawal towards Singapore Island continues. West Force is ordered to accelerate its withdrawal by one day. Major Angus Rose of the 2nd Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders tries to set up a strongpoint on a golf course; the club secretary says, "Nothing can be done until we've called a meeting of the committee." Additional elements of the British 18th Division arrive at Singapore; two of the ships that transported the troops are the USN transports, USS Wakefield, and USS West Point; also, a squad of obsolete light tanks arrives from India, the only tanks to reach Malaya. 
Four USAAF FEAF B-17's, striking out of Palembang, Sumatra, attack Kuantan Airfield scoring numerous hits on runways and hangars.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese land at Badoeng Island and Mampawan on Celebes Island.An estimated five Japanese warships and seventeen transports, 
with five unidentified vessels, are reported to be approaching Ambon Island by RAAF airmen. On Dutch orders Australian engineers destroy naval oil reserves, bomb dumps, hangers and other equipment at Laha, and attempt to make the airfield unusable. Ships are sighted before dusk off the coast of Laitimor Peninsula.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps withstands further efforts of the Japanese to breach the main line of resistance.
In the I Corps area, troops of 1st and 11th Divisions, Philippine Army (PA), operate against the Little and Big Pockets, respectively, in an effort to determine their strength and disposition, and evoke sharp opposition. Scouts of 1st Battalion, 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts (PS), prepare to assist the 11th Division in an attack on Big Pocket. In the South Sector, after a half-hour artillery preparation augmented by fire of theminesweeper USS Quail (AM-15), the 2d Battalion of the 57th Infantry, PS, attacks and clears Longoskawayan Point; enemy remnants are being mopped up. The 3d Battalion of 45th Infantry, PS, continues to make slow and costly progress at Canaan Point. In the Anniston-Psyllium sector, scouts of 2d Battalion, 45th Infantry, PS, prepare for an attack and are reinforced by 1st Battalion of the Philippine Constabulary and 1st Battalion of the 12th Infantry, PA, both of these having been relieved at Canaan Point. Company A of the 57th Infantry, PS, is to guard West Road. 

U.S.: The Combined Chiefs of Staff establish the ANZAC Area, covering ocean expanses between Australia, New Zealand, and the French territory of New Caledonia in the New Hebrides Islands. This area is to be under U.S. naval command.
Five-inch projectiles containing radio-proximity fuzes are test fired at the Naval Proving Ground, Dahlgren, Virginia, and 52 percent of the fuzes functioned satisfactorily by proximity to water at the end of a 5-mile trajectory. This performance, obtained with samples selected to simulate a production lot, confirmed that the radio proximity fuze would greatly increase the effectiveness of anti-aircraft batteries and led to immediate small scale production of the fuze.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2007)

BURMA: The Japanese open a strong attack on Moulmein and seize the airdrome.

HAWAII: USAAF Hawaiian Air Force B-17's of Task Group 8.9 return to Hawaii, having completed a mission (began on 16 January 42) which afforded a pioneer look at the problem of air operations over vast Pacific areas, especially the problems of navigation and the servicing of aircraft.

MALAYA: The British withdrawal to Singapore Island reaches its final stage. East Force is the first unit to cross the causeway and is followed by the Indian 11th Division and West Force. West Force delays withdrawal as long as possible in a futile effort to recover the 22d Brigade of the Indian 9th Division. Remnants of this brigade are eventually ferried across the Strait of Singapore. It is decided to withdraw the Malaya Air Force to the Netherlands East Indies except for a single squadron. )
At 1100 hours local, 27 Japanese naval land attack planes bomb Allied shipping at Keppel Harbor; the transport USS Wakefield (AP-21, ex-SS Manhattan), waiting to embark 400 British women and children being evacuated to Ceylon, is damaged by a bomb which kills 5 crewmen; three British transports are also hit. The transport USS West Point (AP-23, ex-SS America) is straddled and showered with fragments, but suffers no damage and provides medical assistance to the crew of USS Wakefield. 
Both U.S. transports subsequently embark passengers that include dockyard workers from Singapore and their families, in addition to Royal Navy officers and enlisted men and a small RAF contingent. The ships will then proceed to Batavia, Java, Netherlands East Indies for additional evacuees, and thence on to Colombo, Ceylon, arriving there on 6 February.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese invade 314 square mile Ambon Island which has the second largest naval base in the East Indies. The defenders include Dutch troop and the Australian 2/21 Battalion plus supporting troops. During the night of 30 January two Japanese landings are launched; the 1st Kure Special Landing Force lands at Hitu-Iama and the 228th Infantry lands on the southern coast of Laitimor. The defenders are at a disadvantage to contest the landings, only a few Dutch detachments were in the area. At Hitu-Iama on the north coast the defending infantry and machine-gun crews are quickly overwhelmed and bridges on the road leading to the town of Paso are left intact allowing the Japanese to speedily advance south across the Hitu Peninsula. Other landings occurred around Hutumori; the Japanese split westward to the town, and northward to Paso using captured Ambonese compelled to act as guides.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In Sector C of II Corps on Bataan, efforts to dislodge the enemy from the Pilar River bridgehead fail and indecisive fighting continues along the main line of resistance (MLR). The I Corps makes slow progress against enemy pockets behind the MLR. While the 1st Division, Philippine Army (PA), attempts to reduce Little Pocket, elements of the 11th Infantry, PA, and 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts (PS), attack Big Pocket from the north and south, respectively. In the South Sector, the 3d Battalion of the 45th Infantry, PS, reinforced, continues to attack the Quinauan Point beachhead. The 2d Battalion of the same regiment, reinforced, supported by the 88th Field Artillery battery, PS, pushes slowly toward the mouth of the Silaiim River.
General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief US Army Forces Far East (USAFFE), takes control of all naval forces in the Philippines. 

U.S.: The last pre-war automobiles produced by General Motors' Chevrolet Division and Chrysler's DeSoto Division roll off the assembly lines today.
California Governor Culbert Olson revokes the professional and business licenses of 5,000 Japanese, German and Italian aliens in California. The revocations mostly affect Japanese-Americans. 
The Congress passes the Emergency Price Control Act which allows the Office of Price Administration (OPA) to place ceilings on prices and rents.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2007)

BORNEO: The Japanese continue their conquest of Borneo; they occupy the town of Ngabang, and a battalion size unit with ca. 400 men lands in Adang Bay (Teluk Adang) without opposition before daybreak.

BURMA: The Moulmein garrison withdraws across the Salween River to Martaban. The 48th Brigade of the Indian 19th Division arrives in Rangoon and is held in reserve. Another brief lull ensues in ground action as the Japanese prepare for further attacks, infiltrating across the Salween and bombing and shelling Martaban.

HAWAII: Task Force Eleven (TF 11) (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.), formed around the aircraft carrier USS Lexington, departs Pearl Harbor to cover the retirement of TF 8 (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr.) and TF 17 (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher) from the Marshall and Gilbert Islands.

MALAYA: Allied defense forces complete their withdrawal to Singapore Island at 0800 hours and blows the causeway. There are 85,000 men from 38 battalions, 13 British, six Australian, 17 Indian, and two Malay, on the island; The Japanese are attacking with less than 40,000 men.
For defense purposes, Singapore is divided into three sectors. The Indian 3 Corps, under command of Lieutenant General Sir Lewis Macclesfield Heath, consisting of the Indian 11th and British 18th Divisions and corps troops, is responsible for the North Area. The South Area, which includes Singapore town, is the responsibility of Major General F. Keith Simmons, commander of Singapore Fortress troops, who has under his command in addition to fixed defenses, the 1st and 2d Malayan Brigades and Strait Settlements Volunteer Force. The West Area, under command of Lieutenant General Henry Bennett, General Officer Commanding Australian Imperial Force Malaya, is manned by Australians and the Indian 44th Brigade, with attachments. Activity from this time until the Japanese invasion is confined to artillery exchanges, air attacks, and patrolling. The chief targets for Japanese aircraft are the docks and Kalang Airdrome.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: On Ambon Island, the Japanese attack Laha late in the afternoon; they are repulsed by an outnumbered platoon of Australians on the northeast of the airfield.

NEW ZEALAND: New Zealand continues to dig in for war by introducing air-raid shelter regulations, and inviting women to join the Emergency Precaution Service as fire-watchers. All men must register for the Emergency Defence Corps. 

PACIFIC: The destroyer USS Helm evacuates civilian radio operators and weather observers from Howland and Baker Islands; she is bombed by a Japanese reconnaissance flying boat off Baker, but is not damaged. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Japanese begin an attack on II Corps in the evening after air and artillery preparation but are halted by corps fire. A Japanese regiment concealed in the bridgehead across the Pilar River begins withdrawing under cover of darkness. The I Corps continues the battle against enemy pockets in sectors of 1st and 11th Divisions, Philippine Army; the pockets are now cut off from supply. In the South Sector, operations against the enemy beachhead at Quinauan Point continue with little change in positions. Japanese reinforcements are ordered to the area. The U.S. 192d Tank Battalion (less one company) is sent to the west coast to help reduce the Quinauan Point beachhead.

U.S.: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, in a memo to General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, estimates his needs for China assignment and requests that his staff and any forces that may join it be called a task force. The War Department subsequently approves designation of Stilwell's forces as U.S. Task Force in China.
The last pre-war automobiles produced by Chrysler, Plymouth, and Studebaker roll off the assembly lines today.


----------



## renrich (Jan 31, 2007)

You do good work syscom 3. Do you ever get writer's cramp.


----------



## renrich (Jan 31, 2007)

My uncle was a CGM in CA Salt Lake City in Halsey's TF8.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2007)

renrich said:


> You do good work syscom 3. Do you ever get writer's cramp.



I do a copy and paste from an e-mail thread I subscribe too.

But I do need to edit the full e-mail to divide the European and pacific items.

Plus I do this in the morning while my fingers are at full strength.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2007)

renrich said:


> My uncle was a CGM in CA Salt Lake City in Halsey's TF8.



Well, lets see some pics or hear some stories!!!

I wonder if Leonards dad was on one of the carriers your father was escorting.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2007)

BURMA: Pilots of the American Volunteer Group shoot down 16 more Japanese planes.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The ABDA"Combined Striking Force" is established with Rear Admiral Karel Doorman, Royal Netherlands Navy, in command. The force consists of two heavy cruisers, nine light cruisers and 24destroyers. In reality, five of the light cruisers and 14 of the destroyers are obsolete and not fit for modern naval warfare.
On Ambon Island, the Japanese capture 10 Australian soldiers and bayonet them to death. The Japanese commander says the POWs would be "a drag" on his advance.

PACIFIC: USN Task Force Eight (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr.), formed around the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, raids the Marshall Islands concentrating on Kwajalein and Wotje, with the heavy cruiser USS Chester bombarding Maleolap Atoll. At Kwajalein, SBD Dauntlesses of Bombing Squadron Six and Scouting Squadron Six and TBD Devastators of Torpedo Squadron Six from USS Enterprise sink a transport and damage the light cruiser HIJMS Katori, submarine HIJMS I-23, a minelayer, an auxiliary netlayer, an auxiliary submarine chaser, a submarine depot ship, an oiler, a tanker, and an army cargo ship; in the bombing of shore installations, Rear Admiral Sukeyoshi Yatsushiro (Commander Sixth Base Force) becomes the first Imperial Navy flag officer to die in combat when an SBD scores a direct hit on his headquarters. Off Wotje, gunfire from heavy cruisers USS Northampton and USS Salt Lake City sink a gunboat while the destroyer USS Dunlap shells and sinks an auxiliary submarine chaser. Japanese retaliatory air attacks by six Mitsubishi G3M, "Nell" medium bombers of the Chitose Kokutai (Chitose Naval Air Corps) on TF-8 results in damage 
to USS Enterprise (near-miss of a crashing land attack plane) and heavy cruiser USS Chester (by bomb dropped by carrier fighter). Three SBDs are shot down over Roi Island by Mitsuibishi A5M, Navy Type 96 Carrier Fighters and one "Claude" is shot down by a VS-5 SBD gunner.
USN TF-17 (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher), formed around aircraft carrier USS Yorktown, raids the Gilbert Islands targeting enemy installations on Jaluit, Makin, and Mili. Aircraft from USS Yorktown cause less damage than the attacks on the Marshall Islands, due to a scarcity of targets at the objective; nevertheless, SBDs of VS-5 bomb and strafe a gunboat at Makin and destroy two Kawanishi H6K, "Mavis" flying boats at anchor, while SBDs of VB-5 bomb and strafe a cargo ship at Jaluit. Rear Admiral Fletcher detaches three of his four destroyers to look for downed TBD of VT-5 reported in the water astern of TF-17. During the search, a Japanese "Mavis" flying boat of the Yokohama Kokutai attacks (but does not damage) destroyer USS Sims. Soon thereafter, two F4F Wildcats of Fighting Squadron Forty Two splash the flying boat. The TBD crew, however, is never found in the prevailing poor weather.
TF-11 (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.), formed around aircraft carrier USS Lexington supports the operations from the vicinity of Christmas Island in the Line Islands.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps prepares to attack in Sector C to clear the enemy bridgehead from which Japanese continue to withdraw. I Corps continues its efforts to reduce pockets south of the main line of resistance with negligible success.
In the South Sector, Philippine Scouts renew the battle against the Quinauan Point beachhead but progress is still limited. Scout casualties by this time are estimated at 50 percent. Japanese reinforcements for Quinauan Point are spotted, during the night of 1-2 February and attacked by the remaining four P-40s of the USAAF FEAF, motor torpedo boats, and artillery and infantry weapons from shore. The Japanese are forced to land instead in the Anyasan-Silaiim area.

SINGAPORE: The British defenders finally dig entrenchments, but because of the panic and retreat, there's no civilian labor. Daily air raids sap morale and impede work. After the daily attacks, Air Raid Precautions (ARP) trucks pick up bodies and dump them in communal graves. Aviation fuel is dumped instead of being used to set the Johore Straits afire. Singapore's defenses are being prepared at the last minute.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: HQ of the USAAF's 49th Pursuit Group (Interceptor) , with its three subordinate squadrons, arrives at Melbourne, Victoria, from the U.S. with P-40s. The aircraft are in crates and must be assembled and the vast majority of the pilots do not have the skills to survive in combat and must undergo combat training. The first squadron will fly their first mission in March.

HAWAII: The Hawaiian Air Force activates the VII Interceptor Command at Ft Shafter.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese begin a combined, concentrated attack against Australian troops at Laha Airdrome on Ambon Island using infantry, dive-bombers, fighter planes, warships and artillery; the Japanese capture the airfield by mid-morning. Later in the day, the surviving Australians at Laha approached the Japanese with surrender negotiations, sending at least ten representatives under the commanding officer at Laha, Major Newbury, waving a white flag. The Australian party was escorted to the village of Suakodo, where the local Japanese HQ was located, and held captive for the night at the village school. 
Japanese minesweeper W.9 is sunk, and minesweepers W.11 and W.12 are damaged, by Dutch mines off Ambon Island. 

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Seadragon sinks a Japanese army cargo ship off Cape Bolinao, Luzon.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps attacks to clear the Japanese bridgehead, at first employing the 31st Engineer Battalion, Philippine Army (PA), and then reinforcing with elements of the 41st Infantry, PA, after Japanese opposition proves stubborn. The Japanese completes withdrawal from the bridgehead during the of night 2-3 February. In the I Corps area, an armored platoon of U.S. 192d Tank Battalion and a platoon of the 1st Battalion, 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, attempt unsuccessfully to reduce the Big Pocket.
In the South Sector, Company C of the 192d Tank Battalion assists the Scouts in another attack on the Quinauan Point beachhead, but results are no more satisfactory. Other Scout battalions (2d Battalion of the 45th Infantry; 3d and 1st Battalions of the 57th Infantry) attack abreast to clear the Anyasan-Silaiim sector, making slow progress except on left, where no opposition is met. 

U.S.: Major General Joseph W. Stilwell is designated Chief of Staff to Supreme Commander, China Theater, and is directed by the War Department to "increase the effectiveness of United States assistance to the Chinese Government for the prosecution of the war and to assist in improving the combat efficiency of the Chinese Army."


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 3, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Thirteen P-40s of the USAAF Far East Air Force's 20th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) depart Darwin, Northern Territory, for Java.

BURMA: Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek agrees to let the Chinese 5th Army take over the Toungoo front and the balance of the Chinese 6th Army is ordered to move into Burma. The Indian 48th Brigade is ordered to the zone of the Indian 17th Division, under which it is to fight.
Pilots of the 2d Fighter Squadron, "The Flying Tigers" shoot down a Japanese Army bomber over Toungoo Airdrome at 1600 hours local.

CANADA: The Canadian Women's Auxiliary Air Force is renamed the Royal Canadian Air Force (Women's Division).

INDIAN OCEAN: Port T, a top secret British naval base on Addu Atoll, in the Indian Ocean, becomes operational.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The Japanese begin preinvasion air attacks on Java. Japanese Navy aircraft from Kendari on Celebes Island attack Soerabaja, Madionen, and Malang. While returning to base, the crew of a Japanese aircraft reports the presence of Allied naval off Madoera.
At Singosari Airdrome, four fully loaded USAAF Far East Air Force B-17s are destroyed and a fifth B-17 is shot down. Three Royal Netherlands Navy Catalina flying boats are destroyed at Soerabaja and a FEAF B- 18 Bolo bringing radar technicians from Australia to Java is shot down with the loss of everyone aboard the aircraft. At the fighter base, Blimbing Airdrome, FEAF P-40s are unable to climb to altitude to intercept the bombers but they manage to shoot down two Japanese fighters and a bomber vs. one P-40 lost.

NEW GUINEA: Japanese aircraft bomb Port Moresby, New Guinea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps, finding the enemy bridgehead clear, advances the outpost line in that sector. I Corps continues to make little headway against enemy pockets in sectors of the 1st and 11th Divisions, Philippine Army. In the South Sector, Philippine Scouts and tanks are still unable to make much progress against the Quinauan Point beachhead. Progress is also limited in Anyasan-Silaiim sector although tanks of the U.S. 192d Tank Battalion and artillery assist the Scouts there.
The submarine USS Trout unloads 3,500 rounds of ammunition; refuels; loads two torpedoes, and requests additional ballast. Since neither sandbags nor sacks of concrete are available, she is given 20 tons of gold bars and silver pesos to be evacuated from the Philippines.
She also loads securities, mail, and State Department dispatches before submerging shortly before daybreak to wait at the bottom in Manila Bay until the return of darkness. She gets underway that night using the gold as ballast on the return voyage to Pearl Harbor.

U.S.: The major league baseball club owners hold a special meeting to discuss wartime regulations, they decide to allow 14 night games for each club, with the Washington Senators allowed 21. Two All-Star Games will be played, one with a military All-Star team. Curfews are set for night games with no inning to start after 0050 hours local.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The USAAF Far East Air Force's 7th Bombardment Group, 9th Bombardment Squadron and 88th Reconnaissance Squadron begin a movement from Brisbane, Queensland, to Karachi, India. The 9th is operating from Jogjakarta, Java with B-17s; the 88th is operating from Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-17s.

JAVA SEA: Japanese reconnaissance flying boats of the Toko Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) contact and shadow the allied force (Rear Admiral Karel W.F.M. Doorman, RNN) of four cruisers and accompanying destroyers, sighted yesterday by 1st Kokutai aircraft, attempting the transit of Madoera Strait to attack the Japanese Borneo invasion fleet. The Allied fleet is now south of the Greater Sunda Islands, about 190 miles east of Surabaya, Java.
On the strength of that intelligence, Japanese naval land attack planes of the Takao, Kanoya, and 1st Kokutais bomb Doorman's ships, damaging the heavy cruiser USS Houston and light cruiser USS Marblehead. Dutch light cruisers HNMS De Ruyter and HNMS Tromp are slightly damaged by near-misses. USS Marblehead's extensive damage (only by masterful seamanship and heroic effort does she reach Tjilatjap, Java, after the battle) results in her being sent back to the United States via Ceylon and South Africa; despite the loss of turret III (one-third of her main battery), USS Houston, however, remains. 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The small Australian garrison on Ambon Island, largely the 2/21 Battalion, surrenders to the Japanese. What followed the surrender of the Australians has become known as "The Carnage at Laha." Up to 100 of the allied prisoners were seriously wounded or ill at the time of surrender and died shortly after. According to Japanese accounts ten men were summarily executed after falling into Japanese hands during the attacks, another 20 to 40 Australians were held at Suakodo
for a few days then executed between the 6 and 8 February.
These unfortunate POWs (ca. 30 Australian POWs), said a Japanese Warrant Officer after the war, were led one by one away from the native school and a little way along the road into the jungle near Laha with their hands tied behind their back. Lieutenant Nakagawa Ken-ichi, the head executor made each kneel down with a bandage over his eyes. The Japanese troops then stepped out of ranks to behead each POW or bayonet him one by one. Each Australian was decapitated by a sword blow to the neck severing the head, death was almost instantaneous, and carried out by about ten samurai wielding Japanese having despatched two or three prisoners. The remaining Australians at Laha perished over the next two weeks, once the dead had been burned and the battleground debris cleared by the captives.

PACIFIC: Asiatic Fleet (Admiral Thomas C. Hart) ceases to exist. Units of Asiatic Fleet are organized into Naval Forces, Southwest Pacific Area under Vice Admiral William A. Glassford.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: HQ US Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE) takes direct control of the Panay and Mindoro garrisons, which were previously part of the Visayan-Mindoro Force, established early in January under command of Brigadier General William F. Sharp.
On Bataan, the II Corps front is relatively quiet. In the I Corps area, the Japanese in Big Pocket repel still another tank-infantry attack. In the South Sector, Philippine Scouts and tanks continue their attack against Canaan Point and this time succeed in compressing the Japanese into a small area at the tip. In the Anyasan-Silaiim sector, tank-infantry attacks against the Japanese still make slow progress. 

SINGAPORE ISLAND: The Japanese demand the surrender of the Allied forces. The government refuses. Tengah Airfield is abandoned after intense shelling and bombing by the Japanese.

U.K.: Canadian press baron Max Beaverbrook is appointed Britain's Minister of Production. His steamrolling determination as Minister of Aircraft Production has already resulted in Britain producing more fighters than Germany. 

U.S.: Attorney General Francis Biddle orders Japanese, German and Italian aliens to leave 31 areas in the states of Washington and Oregon by 15 February.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The air echelon of the USAAF 5th Air Force's 91st Bombardment Squadron (Light), 27th Bombardment Group (Light), ceases operating from Brisbane, Queensland, with A-24 Dauntlesses and begins a movement to Malang, Java. The ground echelon is based on Bataan, Luzon, Philippine Islands.

BURMA: General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, again visits Burma and inspects the situation west of the Salween River opposite Moulmein.

MALAYA: In Malaya the Commonwealth army has retreated into Singapore and the causeway is breached by explosive demolition. Only 14 serviceable Hurricanes remain on the Island along with 6 or so Buffaloes all other aircraft have been pulled back to P1 P2 on Sumatra. Japanese recon reported over 50 aircraft at Palembang and an air strike was planed for the following day. 
General Yamashita moves into the former Imperial Palace of the Sultan of Johore on the northern side of the causeway looking down on Singapore Island. The assault across the causeway was planed for the 9th of February.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Twelve P-40s of the USAAF 5th Air Force's 20th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) are refueling at den Pasar Airdrome on Bali when the field is attacked by 20 Japanese aircraft. Four P-40s are destroyed on the ground and seven get airborne; the seven shoot down four Zero fighters while the Zero pilots shoot down four of the seven P-40s. Later in the day, the four surviving P-40's arrive at Blimbing Airdrome on Java and are merged with the 5th Air Force's 17th Pursuit Squadron (Provisional) .
Japanese planes bomb Allied shipping off Soembawa Island; after destroyer USS Paul Jones is damaged by a near-miss, she then rescues survivors of a Dutch merchantman, which had run aground in an attempt to avoid Japanese bombs.
Offshore NEI: USS Houston and Dutch cruiser Tromp arrived in Tjilatjap via the Lumbok Straits; Houston has 60 dead and 100 or so wounded and her aft 8 inch gun turret is destroyed after being hit by air attacks while patrolling north of Java. The cruiser USS Marblehead arrives in the same port just after midnight. She is so badly damaged that she returns to the US via India for repair. The remaining ships in the Strike Force ~ De Ruyter and a squadron of Dutch destroyers continues on to Batavia. HMAS Vampire leaves Batavia for East Indies Station, she escorts two ships of trade Melchior Treub (3,242 tons) and Ophir (4,115 tons) to Colombo, Vampire was the only ship from Admiral Phillip's Force Z to survive the campaign, although she did not survive the war.
The mine sweepers HMAS Ballarat and Toowomba rescue survivors of themerchant Loch Ranza (4,958 Tons) along with radar gear contained within that ships cargo manifest. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps plans to attack with all available forces against enemy pockets. In the South Sector, the Japanese are driven to the edge of a cliff overlooking beaches at Quinauan Point. Little progress is made against the Japanese in the Anyasan-Silaiim sector.
Submarine USS Seadragon evacuates 21 Army and Navy personnel; 23 torpedoes; 4,000 pounds of submarine spares; and 3,000 pounds of radio equipment. The radio equipment and some of the Navy personnel are from the naval communications/ radio intelligence unit on Corregidor; they will set up facilities on Java.

SINGAPORE: The Canadian Pacific liner Empress of Asia (17,000 tons) was hit by incendiary bombs dropped by Japanese aircraft. The ships were moored off Sultan Shoal in Singapore Roads. The big liner was ablaze from bow to stern, HMAS Bendigo, Yarra and Woolongong pulled along side to take off survivors, while at the same time fighting off enemy aircraft. On board were troops of the British 18th Division, most of whom at been aboard ship for three months, after an odyssey that took the ship from the UK to Halifax, Nova Scotia, then back to the Pacific via South Africa.Yarra was taking troops off the stern while Bendigo worked her way to the bow, but due to the liners bow flare couldn't get close enough; the Australian sailors told the soldiers to jump, not realizing, that being "poms" most of the soldiers couldn't swim. The medical officer aboard Yarra commented that the surf life saving resuscitation skills acquired earlier in life by some members of the crew came in handy on this day. During this action Acting Leading Seaman Taylor the captain of No.2 gun aboard HMAS Yarra was Mentioned in Dispatches for keenness, courage and the example he set to all ratings. This was the first of two MIDs for Taylor. After the Yarra took the last two survivors, the Master and the Chief Engineer off the bow of the liner Yarra had on board no less than 1,804 survivors. Yarra's Captain stated "I was becoming a little dubious of the stability of HMAS Yarra, and on getting clear gave orders for all hands to sit." 
Leading Seaman Ronald Taylor refused to obey the order to abandon ship when HMAS Yarra was sinking on 4 March 1942. As captain of the last operating gun on the ship he continued in action until he was killed and his gun silenced. Although not mentioned in dispatches, his action was not forgotton and his name and deeds were included in the official Australian Navy history of WW2.The commanding officer of HMAS Yarra singled out Taylor for 'for keenness, courage and the example he set to all ratings' in the 
Empress of Asia blaze. On neither occasion was he mentioned in dispatches. HMAS Yarra was a modified Grimsby class escort sloop HMAS Yarra (II) was constructed as ship number 114. It was laid down on 24 May 1934, launched on 28 March 1935, and completed on 12 December 1935. Its overall length was 266 feet and 3 inches, and full load displacement was 1,339 tons.
Commander Rankin the Commander of HMAS Yarra is honoured in HMAS Rankin - a Collins Class Submarine.

In WW2 a British Commonwealth sailor could be awarded one of four awards for gallantry in action; the Victoria Cross, the Conspicuous Gallantry Medal, the Distinguished Service Medal or be mentioned in dispatches. Only the Victoria Cross or the mentioned in dispatches could be awarded posthumously in WW2.

U.S.: HQ USAAF redesignates the four named overseas air forces with an Arabic numeral: the Alaskan Air Force becomes the 11th Air Force; the Caribbean Air Force becomes the 6th Air Force; the Far East Air Force becomes the 5th Air Force; and the Hawaiian Air Force becomes the 7th Air Force.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2007)

BURMA: Two P-40 pilots of the 1st Fighter Squadron, AVG, shoot down four Nakajima Ki-27, Army Type 97 Fighters near Rangoon at 1000 hours. One pilot shoots down one while the second gets three.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: A small Japanese force lands and occupies the town of Gorontalo on Minahassa Peninsula, west of Menado, on Celebes Island. On Sumatra, the first Japanese air raids hit Palembang P1 Airfield at 1100 hours; two Blenheims and four Hurricanes are shot down and two Buffaloes are destroyed on the ground.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the I Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese receive reinforcements and attack late in the day to relieve pockets. While some elements increase pressure against the1st and 11th Divisions, Philippine Army, others drive toward Big Pocket until stopped by the 11th Division 800 yards from their objective. A small salient in the corps main line of resistance is thus formed and called Upper Pocket. In the Manila Bay area, Japanese artillery, emplaced along the south shore of the Bay in the vicinity of Ternate, begins a daily bombardment of fortified islands. Forts Drum and Frank receive the main weight of shells.

SINGAPORE: General Yamashita Tomoyoki, General Office Commanding 25th Army, summons his top officers at 1100 hours to give them their orders. The Imperial Guards Division, whose men are 6 feet tall and drilled for ceremonial, will feint on the evening of 7 February, by taking Palau Ubin Island opposite Changi (today the international airport) in the northeast. Next day, the 5th and 18th Divisions will assault Singapore Island's northwest corner. The plan is a replica of British Field Marshal Allenby's victory in Palestine in 1918. That evening, British chief engineer Brigadier Ivan Simson tells Lieutenant General Ernest Percival, General Office Commanding Malaya Command, that the Japanese will probably attack the northwest corner of Singapore Island. So Percival orders Simson to concentrate supplies in the East.
Men of the 2/29th Battalion AIF take up positions in reserve between the22nd Brigade on the northwest coast and the 27th brigade positions on the north coast near the Causeway. [Between Singapore Island and the Mainland] 
The merchant ship Empire Star is finally allowed the berth along side the wharves, she had a cargo of 16 tanks and 2,000 tons of ammunition. The local dock workers stevedores know her cargo and refuse to unload the ship so the ships crew had to do the work themselves. As soon as the ship made fast to the docks Japanese aircraft appeared overhead and attacked the ship, in a panic lines were cast off and the ship made clear of the docks. Each time the ship tried to unload the same thing happened, the master suspected Japanese fifth columnists were to blame.
After off loading the survivors of Empress of Asia, HMAS Woolongong's crew spent the their last day in Singapore. Her captain, Lt Gordon Keith RANR purchased a 40mm Bofors from the army store for a crate of Gin.
Japanese plans are now in place, staff advise General Yamashita to leave the Sultans palace because it comes under frequent enemy artillery fire.Yamashita refuses!
The evacuation of Singapore continued unabated, HMS Danae, Sutlej and HMAS Yarra left Singapore escorting convoy E.M.U. consisting of Devonshire and Felix Roussel for India and City of Canterbury for Batavia. These ships had arrived the previous day as part of BM.12A with the 18th Division aboard. At midnight HMAS Woolongong departed Singapore Harbor, she would be the last allied warship to enter or leave the harbor for 4 years. 

US: The first Combined Chief of Staff Conference in Washington, DC. begins. [This conference is the combined high military leaders of the UK and the US.] This is a followup to the Arcadia Sumit of December, 1941.
The Navy Department redesignates Naval Coastal Frontiers--Eastern, Gulf, Caribbean, Panama, Hawaiian, Northwest, Western, Philippine's Sea Frontiers.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2007)

1942: AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane to reconnoiter Sydney, New South Wales. 

BORNEO: Nine USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses based at Singosari Airdrome on Java, attempt to bomb Japanese shipping at Balikpapan but are driven off by fighters.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Four additional USAAF 5th Air Force P-40s arrive at Blimbing Airdrome on Java from Australia.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps opens an all-out attack against enemy pockets and partially encircles both. The 1st Division, Philippine Army (PA) is employed against Little Pocket. The 92d Infantry of the 91st Division, PA, makes the main attack against Big Pocket from the west and is supported by elements of the 11th and 51st Divisions, PA.
In the South Sector, after the Philippine Scouts on the left flank come up against enemy positions in the Anyasan-Silaiim area and are brought to a halt, Filipino air corps troops and a Philippine Constabulary battalion are committed to form a continuous line from Silaiim Bay to Quinauan Point. The methodical destruction of Japanese remnants at Quinauan Point continues. A Japanese relief force attempting to evacuate troops from the southwestern coast is attacked by P-40s and shore guns and forced back to Olongapo.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs Executive Order 9054 establishing the War Shipping Administration (WSA) to bring the control and operation of all U.S. merchant shipping under a single head. The WSA's most pressing task is to mobilize the shipping capacity of the country (the majority of which is still in private hands by the end of the 
year 1941) to bring it under single control so that vessels can be allocated more readily on the basis of overall shipping needs of the U.S. and the Allies.
The federal government orders passenger car production stopped and the automobile industry converted to wartime purposes. The government offers automakers guaranteed profits regardless of production costs throughout the war years. Furthermore, the Office of Production Management allocates US$11 billion to the construction of war manufacturing plants that would be sold to the automobile manufacturers at remarkable discounts after the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2007)

BORNEO: Japanese troops land at Bandjermasin, a small town in southeast Borneo.

MIDWAY: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-69, which has been reconnoitering the atoll since 21 January, shells the islands.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: Nine USAAF 5th Air Force B-17's based at Singosari Airdrome, Java, attempt to bomb Kendari Airdrome on Celebes. The flight is intercepted by Japanese fighters over the Java Sea and six B-17s are lost.
Off Makassar City on Celebes Island, the submarine USS S-37 torpedoes and sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Natsushio. 

NEW ZEALAND: The government announce a potato shortage, which will continue through 1942.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Lieutenant General Homma Masaharu, Commander of the Japanese 14th Army, orders a general withdrawal northward to more favorable positions where troops can be rested and reorganized while awaiting reinforcements for the final assault on Bataan.
The Allied I Corps continues their battle to destroy Little and Big Pockets and completely encircles the latter. The Japanese escape from Little Pocket through a small gap on the east during the night of the 8-9th. In the South Sector, resistance on Quinauan Point ends after armed motor launches from submarine tender USS Canopus neutralize the beaches, then land a party of the ground echelon of the 21st Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor) , which works inland and meets the Philippine Scouts (PS) pushing toward the beaches. A company of the 57th Infantry, PS, and a platoon of 37-mm. guns are released at Quinauan for action against the Japanese in the Anyasan-Silaiim sector. The Japanese make a final attempt to withdraw their force from southwestern coast by water and succeed in rescuing 34.
Filipino President Manuel Quezon, watching his country disintegrate under bombs and occupation, asks President Franklin D. Roosevelt to grant the Philippines their independence and declare it a neutral area. FDR, seeing the absurdity of the idea, gives General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General, US Army Forces, Far East, the power to surrender Filipino troops, but not American. This calls Quezon's bluff. Privately FDR tells his advisors that the idea the Japanese would recognize an independent Philippine nation's neutrality is absurd.

SINGAPORE: The Japanese intensify their artillery bombardment and at about 2230 hours begin landing in force on the northwestern coast of the island in the Australian sector; in this sector, three depleted Australian battalions are facing 16 Japanese battalions. The first two waves of assault craft are almost annihilated, mainly by machine gun fire, but the third wave manages to land in force and fierce hand-to-hand combat ensues. Despite opposition at the beaches, the Japanese gain a firm bridgehead and start toward Tengah airfield, driving a wedge in the Australian line in the West Area.

U.S.: A congressional committee recommends that all Japanese-Americans on the west coast be interned in camps located at least 500 miles inland.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2007)

ALASKA: ALASKA - 36th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group, transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Ft Greeley, Kodiak with B-18's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA - Between this day and 18 Feb, heavy bombers fly at least 14 missions, but they result in claims of only 3 hits on shipping. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Four destroyers from Rabaul land troops of the Japanese 144th Infantry at Gasmata, a coastal town on southern New Britain Island.

CANADA: Canadian Anti-conscription candidates are soundly defeated in four by-elections. 

EAST INDIES: About 8,000 Japanese troops land near Makassar City and south of Makassar at Jeneponto on Celebes Island. They immediately head for Makassar City, where they capture a bridge and the Dutch troops who were guarding the bridge. A company of native soldiers opens fire on the Japanese causing casualties and in reprisal, the Japanese tie the Dutch soldiers in groups of three and throw them from the bridge into the water to drown.
A flight of three 5th Air Force A-24 Dauntlesses, nine P-40s and an LB-30 Liberator guide, on a flight from Australia to Java, arrives over Koepang Airdrome on Timor and finds the base closed by weather. 
The LB-30 returns to Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, but the A-24s and P-40s must land. All nine P-40s are destroyed while attempting to land and the three A-24s are shot up by Dutch AA gunners. One A-24 continues to Java tomorrow but the other two must return to Australia for repairs.
Japanese aircraft bomb Batavia, Surabaya, and Malang, Java. 

HAWAII: 12 USAAF 7th Air Force B-17's are detached and released to the USN's Commander-in- Chief, Pacific (CINCPAC); they will cover the advance of Task Force Eleven (TF 11) (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.) into the South Pacific.

INDIA: From India, Chiang Kai-shek arrives to urge nationalists to join the fight against Japan.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Trout torpedoes and sinks a Japanese gunboat 53 miles off Keelung, Formosa.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the I Corps area on Bataan, Japanese remnants from Little Pocket are destroyed while seeking to escape. 1st Division, Philippine Army, is now free to join in the battle against Big Pocket, which is being compressed and from which the Japanese are trying to escape. In the South Sector, the 2d Battalion, 57th Infantry, 
Philippine Scouts, replaces the 3d Battalion in the center of the line in the Anyasan-Silaiim region and makes limited progress against the Japanese. 
The Japanese get radio station KZRH in Manila on the air again, and broadcast propaganda to the embattled American and Filipino forces, playing American songs to make GIs feel homesick, including "Waiting for Ships That Never Came in."

SINGAPORE: Although reinforcements are sent to the West Area from other sectors, the Japanese reach Tengah airfield. Beginning at 2100 hours, the Japanese 4th Guards Regiment lands in the area just west of the causeway. Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Office Commanding Malaya Command, orders the garrison to defend the southern part of the island, where Singapore town, Kalang airdrome, the reservoirs, and supply depots are located. The Far East War Council meets for the last time.

U.K.: The Pacific War Council, composed of representatives from the U.K., Australia, Netherlands East Indies, and New Zealand, is formed in London.

U.S.: On this day, Congress pushes ahead standard time for the United States by one hour in each time zone, imposing daylight saving time--called at the time "war time." 
The Screen Actors Guild rejects General Hershey's plan to defer movie stars that was announced yesterday.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2007)

BURMA: The 46th Brigade, Indian 17th Division, which has recently relieved the Indian 16th Brigade along the Salween River in the Martaban area, begins a fighting withdrawal from Martaban toward Thaton, since theJapanese have bypassed Martaban.

EAST INDIES: On Borneo, a Japanese landing force takes Banjarmasin and a nearby airfield on the south coast. The Japanese are only 280 miles from Java and their planes soon will dominate the Java Sea.
5th Air Force LB-30's bomb and damage the Japanese seaplane carrier HIJMS Chitose in Makassar Strait south of Celebes Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of the 88th Reconnaisssance Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), begins a movement from Hickam Field on Hawaii to the Fiji with B-17's. The ground echelon is enroute from Australia to India.

LINE ISLANDS 1,320 miles south of Honolulu at about 01.57N 157.27W: A small U.S. Army defense force arrives on Christmas Island. The force consists of 2,000 troops (one each infantry, coast artillery and antiaircraft artillery battalions) plus the USAAF 7th Air Force's 12th Pursuit Squadron , 50th Pursuit Group, arrives on Christmas Island, Line from the US with P-39's.

MIDWAY: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-69 shells Midway but is immediately bombed and damaged by F2A Buffaloes of Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-211 based on the island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps is rapidly reducing Big Pocket while South Sector forces are compressing the Japanese in the Anyasan-Silaiim area. 

SINGAPORE: General Sir Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA, visits Singapore and orders the island held and all remaining RAF personnel withdrawn to the Netherlands East Indies. The Japanese deepen their penetration to the supply depot area. The Australian Imperial Force Malaya, which is further reinforced in the Western Area, begins withdrawing from the Causeway sector at 0430 hours and fall back to the line Kranji-Jurong. Between 1900 and 2000 hours, Japanese infantry and tanks attack the Australian 2/29th Battalionand since the battalion lacks anti-tank weapons, the Japanese break through the line and head down the road towards Bukit Timah.

UK: The 1st meeting of the Pacific War Council in London begins. Represented are Britain, New Zealand, Australia and Holland.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2007)

RAAF - First mast height attack on enemy shipping of the New Guinea campaign: three Hudsons attacked and sunk two transports at Gasmata. They are attacked by A6M4 Claudes that shoot down two: Hudson A16-91 and Hudson A16-126.

AUSTRALIA: American supply officers struggle to find charter boats and pilots who can sail supplies through the Japanese blockade to Bataan. They have no luck.
Eleven 5th Air Force A-24's depart Darwin, Northern Territory, for a two-day flight to Java. 

BURMA: Additional Japanese forces cross the Salween River in the Paan area and engulf a battalion of the Indian 46th Brigade.

CANADA: In Montreal, Quebecois riot against conscription plans that may call for Canadian draftees to be sent overseas to fight, in violation of government policy. Canadian troops who cannot be sent overseas are called "Zombies."

EAST INDIES: Nine 5th Air Force P-40s arrive at Blimbing Airdrome on Java after flying from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, via Timor Island.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Shark is sunk by Japanese destroyer HIJMS Yamakaze about 120 miles E of Menado, Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies. There are no survivors from Shark's 58-man crew.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps makes substantial progress against Big Pocket, but the enemy succeeds in withdrawing through a gap on the north side. In the South Sector, the Japanese fall back to Silaiim Point, between the Silaiim and Anyasan Rivers, underpressure.

SINGAPORE: At 0300 hours, a Japanese force advancing along the Jurong Road eastward towards the village of Bukit Timah, encounters and virtually annihilates an Australian battalion. The Japanese then pass through the village. The Allies make four counterattacks against the Japanese invaders but all fails with heavy losses and they must retreat to their final perimeter around the city itself. Lieutenant General Yamashita Tomoyuki, Commander of the 25th Army, now has 30,000 men on the island and calls on the British commander to surrender. Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, who has 85,000 men, rejects the demand.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2007)

EAST INDIES: Three 5th Air Force B-17's on an antishipping damage a transport and a merchant cargo vessel. Ten 5th Air Force A-24 Dauntlesses arrive at a new auxiliary airstrip at Modjokjerto, Java.

FIJI ISLANDS: The Anzac Squadron is formed at Suva on Viti Levu Island. This naval force is composed of heavy cruisers HMAS Australia and USS Chicago, the light cruisers HMNZS Achilles and HMNZS Leander, and the destroyers USS Lamson and USS Perkins. 

HAWAII: The battleship USS Nevada is refloated in Pearl Harbor. Even though struck by a torpedo and possible up to three bombs, she got underway on 7 December 1941, the only battleship that did. While attempting to leave the harbor, she was hit again and fearing she might sink in the channel and block it, she was beached at Hospital Point. Nevada receives temporary repairs at Pearl Harbor and then sails for Puget Sound, Washington, for complete repairs.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps regains an important trail junction unopposed. In the South Sector, the Japanese try desperately to escape from Silaiim Point; they break through the Philippine line, but are overtaken as they push north toward the Silaiim River and are forced steadily toward the sea.

SINGAPORE: The Japanese attack strongly at several points and make further gains. During the night of the12-13th, beach defense forces on the eastern and southeastern coasts are withdrawn to strengthen the defense perimeter around the town of Singapore. The Allied supply situation is deteriorating rapidly. Singapore is in chaos, covered with smoke, full of 500,000 refugees, with military deserters wrecking liquor shops, stealing cars from showrooms, and attacking food shops. Many civilians and deserters board ships of all sorts pulling out of Singapore in a desperate evacuation, which in turn are attacked by Japanese aircraft.

U.S.: The Air Force Combat Command activates the 10th Air Force at Patterson Field, Dayton, Ohio. This unit is intended to serve in India and control all USAAF units in China, Burma and India.
The USAAF places a second production order for 410 Northrop P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2007)

CANADA and U.S.: The governments of the two countries approve the construction of a U.S. Military Highway through Canada to Alaska.

EAST INDIES: On Java, Lieutenant General John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding 1st Australian Army, tells General Sir Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, the he has drafted a recommendation that the Australian Imperial Force (AIF) should not be landed in the East Indies. Wavell asks him to wait until tomorrow until he can prepare a recommendation and then both are forwarded to the Combined Chiefs of Staff and the British and Australian War Offices. Wavell also suggests that there were "advantages in diverting one or both divisions of the AIF to Burma or Australia."
An RAF reconnaissance plane sights a large concentration of Japanese shipping north of Bangka Island, at the same time many boats, full of British and Australian troops, were fleeing Singapore and found themselves among the enemy vessels. The launch carrying Rear-Admiral Spooner, Rear Admiral, Malaya, and Air Vice-Marshal Pulford, Air Officer Commanding, Far East, is driven ashore on a small uninhabited island north of Bangka Island. Two months later disease and starvation forced the survivors to surrender; the two flag officers were not among them and are never seen again.

HAWAII: The superstitious Admiral Halsey refuses to take Task Force 13 out of Pearl Harbor, as scheduled; the renumbered Task Force 16 will sail tomorrow.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps, after searching entire area of Big Pocket without finding any live Japanese, turns its full attention to the salient, Upper Pocket, in the main line of resistance. Elements released from the Big Pocket assault force join in the battle. In the South Sector, troops complete destruction of Japanese troops in the Silaiim area.

PHOENIX ISLANDS: Chartered U.S. passenger ship SS President Taylor, transporting 900 Army troops to occupy Canton Island, runs aground on a reef off her destination, and becomes stranded.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of the 88th Reconnaissance Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), arrives at Nandi Airport on Fiji from Hawaii with B-17's. The ground echelon is enroute from Australia to India.

SINGAPORE:. The 85,000-man British army is now penned inside a 28-mile long perimeter surrounding Singapore City. The Japanese main thrusts are against the western part of the South Area. British forward units pull back during the night of the 13-14th, to cover the Alexandra area, where the main ordnance depot and ammunition magazine are located. The Japanese seize or damage most of the reservoirs, leaving the city with only seven days supply of water.Allied forces are in full retreat, with hordes of deserters causing chaos. Troops on duty have had barely an hour's sleep in days, and are exhausted. The famed 15-inch guns have been destroyed or captured.
Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, signals General Sir Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, that he doesn't think he can fight for more than two days. Wavell orders Percival to fight on.
Meanwhile, the advancing Japanese themselves are desperately short on ammunition, and General Yamashita Tomoyoki commanding the 25th Army, is down to his last rounds. All remaining British shipping, small ships and other light craft, sail from Singapore during the night of the 13-14th. Some personnel are withdrawn in these vessels among them Rear Admiral, Malaya, and Air Officer Commanding, Far East. British officers take time to court-martial one of their own, New Zealand-born Captain Patrick Heenan of the Indian Army, on a charge of treason. Heenan is charged with leaving RAF supplies intact on bases as British troops retreated, enabling advancing Japanese air units to take advantage of them. He has also given information about Malaya's defenses to the Japanese for years. Heenan is convicted and executed by firing squad at sundown.

U.S.: A Congressional subcommittee recommends immediate evacuation of all Japanese-Americans from strategic areas on the West Coast. The US Army has already drawn up plans to move the Japanese-Americans east of California's Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2007)

EAST INDIES: The Japanese invade Sumatra. At 0800 hours, Japanese bombers attack Palembang I airdrome followed by fighters which strafe the airfield and provide cover for by 34 Kawasaki Ki-56, Army Type 1 Freight Transports (export version of the Lockheed Model 14 later given the Allied Code Name "Thalia") carrying paratroopers. The first drop of 260 paratroopers was over the airdrome and the second drop of 100 paratroopers was over an oil refinery nearby. The airfield was defended by about 150 British AA troops, 110 Dutch soldiers and 60 RAF ground crew. The Japanese attack the airdrome all day, suffering 80 percent 
casualties, but are unable to capture it.
The Japanese capture the refinery but it is later taken by Dutch troops from Palembang II airdrome which the Japanese did not know existed. The Allied troops attempt to destroy the oil refinery but only the oil storage tanks are set ablaze. During ensuing Allied air attacks on the Japanese invasion convoy, RAF Blenheims bomb and sink a merchant ship off Palembang.
On Java, Vice Admiral Conrad E. L. Helfrich of the Royal Netherlands Navy succeeds Admiral Thomas C. Hart USN as commander of the ABDA Combined Naval Striking Force.
ABDAFloat orders a task force (Rear Admiral Karel Doorman, RNN) to proceed and attack the Japanese Palembang-bound expeditionary force. As Doorman's ships, heavy cruiser HMS Exeter, light cruisers HMAS Hobart, HNMS De Ruyter, HNMS Java and HNMS Tromp and ten destroyers heads toward its objective, destroyer HNMS Van Ghent runs aground on a reef north of Banka Island; irreparably damaged, she is scuttled and sister 
ship HNMS Banckert takes off the crew.
The small vessel SS Vyner Brooke, carrying about 300 civilians escaping from Singapore, is bombed and sunk off Banka Island. Passengers include 65 nurses of the 2/13th Australian General Hospital; 22 of them survive as a group and reached Radjik Beach in a boat.

PACIFIC: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-23 is last reported south of Oahu, Territory of Hawaii. She is not heard from again, and her fate is unknown.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps further reduces the Japanese salient in the main line of resistance, which is now about half its original size. 
On Mindanao, submarine USS Sargo delivers one million rounds of 30-caliber ammunition to Polloc Harbor and evacuates 24 USAAF ground crewmen of the 14th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy). 
Meanwhile, submarine USS Swordfish torpedoes and sinks a Japanese transport off Davao.

SINGAPORE: The city is surrounded by the Japanese 18th Division in the west, the 5th Division in the northwest and the Guards Division to the north and northeast. The Japanese burst into Alexandra Hospital and bayonet a number of the staff and patients, including one patient lying on the operating table. They then herd 150 into a bungalow and execute them tomorrow.
General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, signals Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command, to fight on in Singapore, but adds it would "be wrong to enforce needless slaughter." If it is no longer possible to resist, "I give you discretion to cease resistance.. .Whatever happens I thank you for gallant efforts of last few days." Brigadier Ivan Simson tells Percival that there's only enough water for 48 hours. "While there's water," Percival says, "We fight on." Supplies of food and ammunition are also dwindling rapidly.

WAKE ISLAND: A B-17 of the 7th Air Force based in Hawaii flies a photo reconnaissance mission over the island.

U.S.: "This Is War!," a 30-minute 13-week anti-fascist radio series, debuts this Saturday night at 1900 hours Eastern Time. This is the only radio series to air on all four networks, The Blue Network, CBS, Mutual and NBC. The program features such Hollywood stars as James Stewart, Douglas Fairbanks Jr., and Tyrone Power in shows that promote the Army, Navy, and Air Force and help Americans understand themselves and the enemy.
Director Frank Capra is called up for duty with the Army Signal Corps.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. Army transport USAT Meigs, U.S. freighters SS Mauna Loa and SS Portmar, and Australian coaster Tulagi, escorted by heavy cruiser USS Houston, destroyer USS Peary and Australian corvettes HMAS Swan and HMAS Warrego sail from Darwin, Northern Territory, for Koepang, Timor, Netherlands East Indies. The convoy is carrying the Australian 214 Pioneer Battalion and the U.S. 148th Field Artillery Regiment (75mm Gun) (Truck-Drawn) (less the 2d Battalion), to reinforce Allied troops on Timor. (The 148th is an Idaho National Guard unit inducted in September 1940.) The units are to secure Penfoie airdrome, the only staging point on Timor for flights to Java.

BURMA: The Indian 17th Division begins a withdrawal behind the Bilin River line, the 46th Brigade abandoning Thaton. The Japanese follow closely and try to outflank division.

EAST INDIES: On Sumatra, the Japanese invasion fleet enters the mouth of the Musi River near Palembang, and unloads troops of the 229th Regiment despite repeated and costly attacks by aircraft from Palembang II airdrome. The troops advance to Palembang capturing the town and relieving the paratroopers that jumped yesterday. Dutch and RAF personnel withdraw from Palembang, where the demolition of refineries is only partially completed. British personnel holding landing grounds in central and north Sumatra are ordered to the west coast for withdrawal to Java. 
Late in the day, the first ship of the convoy carrying the Australian Imperial Force's 7th Division from the Middle East arrives at Oosthaven in southern Sumatra in the fast liner SS Orcades. The 3400 troops on the ship are the 2/3Machine Gun Battalion, the 2/2 Pioneer Battalion and supporting troops. On learning of the surrender of Palembang, Lieutenant General John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding 1st Australian Army, persuades General Sir Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, to allow the troops to proceed to Batavia on Java. Having proceeded through Gaspar Strait to the north of Banka Island and failed to contact the Japanese force (which has already reached Banka Strait), the ABDA striking force (Rear Admiral Karel Doorman, RNN) is attacked by Japanese naval land attack planes of Genzan, Mihoro, and Kanoya Kokutais (Naval Air Corps) as well as carrier-based aircraft from the carrier HIJMS Ryujo. The Australian light cruiser HMAS Hobart is straddled, while near misses damage U.S. destroyers USS Barker and USS Bulmer, which will need to retire to Australia for repairs.
Five 5th Air Force B-17's on an antishipping strike claim hits on a Japanese cruiser and another ship.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese attack in limited strength to ease pressure against troops withdrawing northward from the I Corps sector. The I Corps continues to make steady progress against salient in the main line of resistance.

SINGAPORE: In Singapore City, there is almost no water, food reserves are only sufficient for a few days, and the only fuel left is in the tanks of vehicles. Lieutenant General Arthur Percival, General Officer Commanding Malaya Command tells his officers that he has permission to surrender and he sends two emissaries to the Japanese lines with a Union Jack and white flag to ask for a cease fire at 1600 hours.
General Yamashita Tomoyuki, commander of the 25th Army, replies by note which is characteristically blunt. No terms, no discussion of terms, no cease fire, until Percival has "signed on the dotted line." The note is a bluff; the Japanese are nearly out of supplies and ammunition but he hopes to intimidate the British into surrender. Exhausted, drenched with sweat, Percival walks to the Ford Motor Factory to meet his conqueror. Percival signs the surrender document at 1810 hours and the Japanese shelling 
stops at 2030 hours. The Malayan campaign lasted 70-days during which the Japanese had advanced 650 miles. The Allied defenders numbered 138,708: 67,340 Indians; 38,496 British; 18,490 Australians; and 14,382 local volunteer troops. More than 130,000 troops become POWs.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Martin Clemens, appointed as His Majesty's Commissioner for Guadalcanal (and Coastwatcher for the Royal Australian Navy's Islands Coastwatching Service), takes up his duties at the Aola station. Armed with a simple and easily-broken Playfair code, and a 100-pound transmitter and receiver, Clemens' job is to report all hostile ship movements in the sound north of the island. His radio, which requires 12 to 16 men to carry when it has to be moved, can transmit 400 miles by voice and 600 miles using Morse Code. 
While he awaits the Japanese advance, Clemens handles tribal disputes, judges cases, and raises the Union Jack over his home every morning.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: After reviewing all of the recommendations and cables, the Australian Chiefs of Staff recommend that "if possible, all Australian forces now under order to transfer to the Far East from the Middle East should be diverted to Australia."

EAST INDIES: The withdrawal of British personnel and operational aircraft from Sumatra to Java is completed; much equipment is left behind at Oesthaven.
At sunrise on Radjik Beach on Banka Island, there are nearly 100 people, including children and wounded, survivors of the sinking of the small freighter SS Vyner Brooke on 14 February. An officer from the ship explains that since there is no food, no help for the injured and no chance of escape, they should give themselves up to the Japanese. He agrees to walk to Muntok, a town on the northwest of the island, and contact the Japanese. While he is away Matron Irene Drummond, the most senior of 22 Australian nurses on the beach, suggests that the civilian women and children should start off walking towards Muntok. At mid-morning the ship's officer returns with about 20 Japanese soldiers. Having separated the men from the women prisoners, the Japanese divide the men into two groups, and march them along the beach and behind a headland.
The nurses hear a quick succession of shots before the Japanese soldiers return, sit down in front of the women and clean their bayonets and rifles. A Japanese officer, smaller and more "nattily" dressed than his men, instructs the nurses to walk from the palm-fringed beach into the sea until they are waist deep in the waves. A couple of soldiers shove those who are slow to respond. Twenty-two nurses and one civilian woman walk into the waves, leaving ten or twelve stretcher cases on the beach. Fully aware of their fate, the nurses put on a brave face. Their matron, Irene Drummond, calls out: "Chin up, girls. I'm proud of you and I love you all." At that point the Japanese fire.
One of the nurses, Vivian Bullwinkel, later describes what happens next: they "started firing up and down the line with a machine gun. ... They just swept up and down the line and the girls fell one after the other. I was towards the end of the line and a bullet got me in the left loin and went straight through and came out towards the front. The force of it knocked me over into the water and there I lay. I did not lose consciousness. The waves brought me back on to the edge of the water. I lay there ten minutes and everything seemed quiet. I sat up and looked around and there was no sign of anybody. Then I got up and went up in the jungle and lay down and either slept or was unconscious for a couple of days."
After shooting the nurses, the Japanese bayonet the wounded; over 80 people are killed on the beach that day. Of the 65 Australian nurses aboard the SS Vyner Brooke, 12 are presumed drowned, 21 are shot and killed, 31 had landed on different parts of the island and survived and Nurse Bullwinkel, who survived the massacre, is captured ten days later and survives the war as a POW.

JAPAN: Japanese Prime Minister Tojo speaks to the Japanese Diet. He speaks of "a new order of co-existance and co-prosperity on ethical principles in Greater East Asia."

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps reduces the salient in the main line of resistance to an area 75 by 100 yards.
In the South Sector, Japanese remnants from Salaiim Point, attempting to escape northward, are detected about 7 miles from the point and destroyed in two-day fight. In the Manila Bay area, the Japanese destroy a section of pipeline on the Cavite shore through which Fort Frank on Carabao Island receives fresh water. A distillation plant is put into operation at Fort Frank.

SINGAPORE: The Japanese flag is hoisted above the former British governor's residence in Singapore.

TIMOR SEA: Japanese planes bomb the U.S. Timor bound convoy, escorted by heavy cruiser USS Houston and destroyer USS Peary; U.S. Army transport USAT Miegs and a U.S. freighter are damaged by near-misses. On board the latter, one crewman is killed; of the 500 troops embarked, one is killed and 18 wounded. USS Houston's heavy antiaircraft fire saves the convoy from destruction, but the imminent fall of Timor results in the recall of the convoy and its routing back to Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Colonel Lidnel R Dunlap arrives from the ZI and becomes Commanding Officer of the 11th Air Force.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): The air echeon of the 88th Reconnaissance Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), departs Nandi Airport, Fiji from Australia with B-17's. The ground echelon is enroute Australia to India.

USN - The Commander in Chief, U.S. Fleet authorized removal of athwartships hangar deck catapults from Wasp, Yorktown, Enterprise, and Hornet.

AUSTRALIA: The Australian Prime Minister, John Curtin, cables British and New Zealand government officials requesting that all Australian troops then in transit or about to sail for the East Indies be diverted to Australia, and that the 9th Division and other Australian Imperial Force units in the Middle East be recalled at an early date.

BURMA: The Japanese maintain pressure against the Indian 17th Division along the Bilin River and continue outflanking attempts.

EAST INDIES: Eight USAAF 5th Air Force P-40s stage through Batavia Airdrome on Java to mount a low-level bombing and strafing attack against Japanese shipping at Palembang, Sumatra. The P-40s are attacked by Japanese fighters before they reach the target and the pilots of five aircraft jettison their bombs to defend themselves. The P-40 pilots claim five Japanese aircraft and three of the P-40 pilots are able to release their bombs among a group of landing barges. No P-40s are lost.
On Sumatra, about 2,500 RAF airmen, 1,890 British troops, 700 Dutch soldiers and some 1,000 civilian refugees had embarked in twelve various sized vessels at Oosthaven and escape the island.

JAPAN: Off Japan, the submarine USS Triton torpedoes and sinks Japanese gunboat No. 5 Shin'yo Maru off Nagasaki.

MIDDLE EAST: General Sir Claude Auchinleck, Commander in Chief Middle East Command, is ordered to release two more divisions for action in the Far East, the British 70th and the Australian 9th. The Australian 9th Division is subsequently allowed to remain in Middle East.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the I Corps completely restores the main line of resistance without opposition as the Japanese continues to withdraw.

SINGAPORE: Singapore is renamed Shonan [Light of the South] by the Japanese.

SOCIETY ISLANDS: In the Society Islands which are located in the western portion of French Polynesia, Task Force 5614 with almost 5,000 troops arrives at Bora-Bora Island. This force consists of the 102d Infantry Regiment (minus the 3d Battalion), the 198th Coast Artillery Regiment (Antiaircraft) and the Bobcat Detachment of the First Naval Construction Battalion. This is the first operational deployment of the Seabees. Borabora is to be used as a refueling base to support the Southern
Lifeline to Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2007)

> * Today is the 65th anniversary of the naval Battle of the Badung Straight. A Japanese victory anyway you look at it. Again the ABDA is plagued by bad luck!*



BALI: During the day a small Japanese Navy convoy under Rear-Admiral Kubo Kyuji flying his flag on the light cruiser Nagara, with seven destroyers (Hatsushimo, Nenohi, Wakaba, Asashio, Oshio, Arashio, and Michishio), escorted the transports Sasego Maru and Sagami Maru to Bali, where they landed one reinforced battalion of IJA troops to capture seize the airfield there.
Throughout the day Kubo's force was subjected to a large number of air attacks by US and Dutch aircraft. However, despite glowing reports of damage, only one hit was scored on Sagami Maru, temporarily disabling her engines. As dusk approached, Kubo began withdrawing his force in three elements. His flagship, with Hatsushimo, Nenohi, and Wakaba sortieed immediately. Sasego Maru, escorted by Arashio and Michishio followed some time later at a much slower speed, while Sagami Maru, under the protective eyes of Oshio and Asashio would leave as soon as temporary repairs were completed. When the Japanese convoy force had been sighted on 17 February by ABDA search planes, the sighting could not have come at a worse time.
The Allied warships of ABDA's Combined Striking Force had just returned from a sortie and had been forced to separate to several Dutch ports for fuel and maintenance. None the less, Eskadercommandant Karel Willem Frederick Marie Doorman, KM immediately issued orders for all of his available ships to sortie. His hastily worked out plan was to see a sustained attack in three waves. First, in would be Doorman's main force, consisting of the Dutch light cruisers De Ruyter and Java and three destroyers, the Dutch Piet Hein along with USS Pope and USS John D. Ford.
The second wave would be composed of four American Destroyers, USS Stewart, USS Parrott, USS John D. Edwards, and USS Pillsbury supported by the Dutch light cruiser Tromp.
The third wave was composed of seven Dutch motor torpedo boats, TM-4, TM-5, TM-7, TM-9, TM-10, TM-11, and TM-12. Doorman hoped for great things as, for the first time in the campaign, the Allied forces would be numerically and qualitatively superior to the Japanese. In the event, the Battle of Badung Strait could not have gone much worse. By 2220,when Doorman arrived, the only Japanese ships in the immediate area were the damaged Sagami Maru, and her two escorts. In a very confusing action, the Dutch cruisers steamed merrily through the strait seeing little, only Java engaging, albeit briefly. However, his trailing destroyers found themselves in a regular brawl form which only two emerged, Piet Hein being disabled by gunfire and then sunk by a torpedo from Asashio. meanwhile, the other Japanese forces turned about to offer support to their colleagues. Following in roughly two hours later the US destroyers, supported by Tromp, found themselves in an old fashioned gunfight, first with Asashio and Oshio, and then with Michishio and Arashio.
Again, the results did not favor the Allies. Tromp, battered by 18 shells by the time the action was over, would have to leave the campaign for Australian dockyard at Sydney. However, the US destroyers earned some measure of revenge, knocking about Oshio and plastering Michishio, which which went dead in the water with her entire powerplant "hors de combat". She had to suffer the indignity of being towed home and was not fully repaired until October.
The finishing touches on this less than spectacular affair were applied by the Ducth MTBs, which sailed straight through the center of the Strait without seeing a thing! Thus ended the Combined Striking Force's best opportunity to inflict some real damage on the Japanese Navy.

BURMA: Japanese forces cross the Bilin river, and Britain orders Rangoon, Burma to be evacuated.

AUSTRALIA: U.S. Major General George H. Brett, acting in his capacity as deputy commander of the ABDA Command, cables the U.S. War Department with his assessment that the only way to save Java is to mount an immediate ground and air offensive in Burma and China. Therefore, he orders Major General Lewis H. Brereton, Commanding General 5th Air Force, to travel to India to oversee the building of an air force there. Brett also advises that an American buildup in Australia should be implemented at once.

EAST INDIES: A British volunteer party from Batavia, Java, sails to Oosthaven, Sumatra, retrieved valuable aircraft spares and technical stores and destroyed what was left, including the harbor facilities without interference from the Japanese.
The air echelon of the USAAF 5th Air Force' 91st Bombardment Squadron (Light), begins operating from Malang, Java, with A-24 Dauntlesses; the ground echelon is on Bataan, Luzon, Philippine Islands.
Against the wishes of Lieutenant General John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, orders the Australian Imperial Force troops on the fast passenger liner SS Orcades to disembark at Batavia, Java. The next day, Wavell informs Australian Prime
Minister John Curtin that these troops are need for airfield defense and are being disembarked.
5th Air Force P-40 pilots attack nine Japanese bombers over Soerabaja, Java, shooting down six of the bombers for the loss of one P-40. Three Japanese fighters are also shot down in separate engagements over Soerabaja.

SINGAPORE: British and Australian POWs are forced to sweep the streets, while Japanese newsreel cameras roll, showing Western weakness. Singapore is re-named "Shonan," meaning "Bright South," and Japanese troops start removing British statues, signs, and memorials.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Carrier planes from Japanese carriers raid Darwin, Australia.
The attack was carried out by 188 aircraft - 36 fighters, 71 level bombers and 81 dive bombers from KAGA, AKAGI, HIRYU and SORYU. This was equivalent to the force that attacked Pearl Harbor. A second attack was carried out by 54 medium bombers from Kendari in the Celebes. The attack began just before 1000 when fighters strafed the ships in the harbour and shot down the few defending American fighters. The level bombers followed, concentrating on the port and town while dive bombers attacked the ships. In ten minutes Darwin ceased to be an operational port.
The wharf was destroyed and the merchant vessels NEPTUNA and BAROSSA damaged. The destroyer USS PEARY was caught running for the open sea, her magazines exploded and she sank with heavy loss of life, her guns still in action. The US transports MEIGS and MAUNA LOA were sunk as was the tanker BRITISH MOTORIST and the Australian transport ZEALANDIA. Transports PORTMAR and TULAGI were holed and beached. An attack by dive bombers on the wharf hit NEPTUNA again and her cargo of depth charges exploded, shaking the town and killing 45. BAROSSA was burnt out and beached. The RAN vessels in the harbour fought back desperately but only the sloops SWAN and WARREGO possessed anything like an adequate AA armament. Especially vulnerable was the corvette KATOOMBA sitting high and dry in a floating dry dock. She forced at least one attacker to turn away. The depot ship PLATYPUS was damaged by near misses which sank the lugger MAVIE alongside. Strafing aircraft caused fatal casualties on the boom defence vessels KARA KARA and KANGAROO and the auxiliary GUNBAR. The hospital ship MANUNDA, despite her clear markings, was bombed and heavily damaged with 12 dead and 58 wounded.
North of Darwin two merchant vessels, DON ISIDRO and FLORENCE B, were destroyed. There was also heavy damage and loss of life in the town and at the airfield.
The medium bombers attacked at midday concentrating on the airfield and causing further damage. The attack was considered then, and many Australians still
believe, to presage a Japanese attack on Australia. It was however simply intended to neutralise Darwin as a base from where Allied forces might operate against the Japanese invasion of the Eastern Netherlands Indies. In this it was outstandingly successful.
TO AMPLIFY: The four Japanese carriers launched 189 aircraft and the attack began at approximately 0910 hours. The attacking force consisted of: 81 B5N2 "Kate" Carrier Attack Bombers, 73 D3A1, "Val" Carrier Bombers, and 36 A6M2, "Zero" carrier fighters The medium bombers are G4M1 "Betty" attack bombers
Additional U.S. ships involved were: The seaplane tender (destroyer) USS William B. Preston which is damaged. The freighter SS Portmar which is damaged and beached. The freighter SS Admiral Halstead with a cargo of drummed gasoline, is damaged. The freighter SS Florence D., under charter to the US Army and carrying a cargo of ammunition, rescues the 8-man crew of a Patrol Squadron Twenty Two PBY off the north coast of Australia. The ship is later attacked and sunk by Japanese carrier based aircraft; the survivors are rescued by the minesweeper HMAS Warrnambool and the mission boat St. Francis. The Philippine motorship MS Don Isidro, which was chartered by the US Army to run supplies to Corregidor, is sunk off the NW coast of Bathurst Island and the survivors are also rescued by the minesweeper HMAS Warrnambool.

BURMA: The Indian 17th Division continues to defend the Bilin River line throughout the day but is ordered to fall back after dark. Mandalay receives its first enemy air attack.

CANADA: The Canadian Parliament votes to introduce military conscription.

NEI: In the Netherlands East Indies, Japanese forces land on Bali. As the Japanese Bali occupation force under Rear Admiral Kubo Kyuji retires, a naval battle ensues as an Allied naval force consisting of three cruisers and accompanying destroyers under Rear Admiral Karel W.F.M. Doorman, Royal Netherlands Navy (RNN), attacks in Badoeng Strait. The USN destroyer USS Stewart (DD-224) is damaged by gunfire from IJN destroyers HIJMS Oshio and HIJMS Asashio. The RNN destroyer HNMS Piet Hien is sunk; 30 of her survivors find a motor whaleboat jettisoned by USN destroyer USS John D. Ford (DD-228) and proceed unaided to Java. RNN light cruisers HNMS Java and HNMS Tromp are damaged by Japanese gunfire while IJN destroyers HIJMS Ushio and HIJMS Michisio are damaged by Allied gunfire.
USAAF A-24 Dauntlesses, with P-40 escort, and B-17's operating out of Malang, Madioen, and Jogjakarta Airfields, Java, attack vessels landing troops on Bali; the attacks, carried out during the afternoon of 19 February and throughout the morning of 20 February, claim considerable damage to vessels but fail to halt the landings; P-40s, based at Singosari Airfield on Java, shoot down or turn back several bombers sweeping west over Java. The loss of Denpasar Airfield on Bali, which the Japanese begin using immediately, completes the Japanese encirclement of Java.

PACIFIC: In the central Pacific, USN Aviation Chief Machinist's Mate Harold F. Dixon (Naval Aviation Pilot) and his two-man crew of a TBD Devastator of Torpedo Squadron Six (VT-6), whose plane ditched due to fuel exhaustion on 16 January, reach the Danger Islands in the Western Northern Cook Islands having spent 34 days at sea in their rubber boat. Dixon was flying TBD-1 Bu.Aer. 0355 coded T-14. His crew was Anthony J. Pastula, AOM2c and Gene D. Aldrich, RM3c. They have subsisted on occasional fish speared with a pocket knife, two birds, and rain water. While the straight line distance traveled measures 450 miles , the estimated track is approximately 1,200 miles. Dixon is awarded the Navy Cross for heroism, leadership, and resourcefulness.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs Executive Order 9066, authorizing the removal of any or all people from military areas "as deemed necessary or desirable." The military in turn defines the entire West Coast, home to the majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry or citizenship, as a military area. By June, more than 110,000 Japanese Americans were relocated to remote internment camps built by the U.S. military in scattered locations around the country. For the next two and a half years, many of these Japanese Americans endured extremely difficult living conditions and poor treatment by their military guards. 

General Dwight D. Eisenhower is appointed as Chief of the War Plans Division for the US Army.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2007)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): 19th Pursuit Squadron, 18th Pursuit Group, transfers from Wheeler Field to Bellows Field, Territory of Hawaii wtih P-40's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of 17th Bombardment Squadron, 27th BG, begins a movement from Brisbane to Batchelor with A-24s. Ground echelon is on Bataan. Detachment of the 22d Bombardment Squadron and air echelon of 88th Reconnaissance Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), arrive at Townsville from Fiji with B-17's. The detachment of the 22d is under control of the USN. Ground echelon of the 22d is at Jogjakarta, Java; ground echelon of 88th is enroute from Australia to India.

AUSTRALIA: A massive aerial onslaught by a Japanese naval task force yesterday shattered the northern Australian port of Darwin. Some of the 188 attacking aircraft were from four of the aircraft carriers that took part in the Pearl Harbor raid, plus land-based bombers operating from Celebes. The raid has temporarily wrecked Darwin's war potential and has sunk many ships, including the USS PEARY, and killed 243 people. 
There was chaos and a little panic when the enemy action was interpreted as the prelude to an invasion. But this was clearly not the aim of the Japanese, whose apparent intention was to shatter the morale of Australia, which is fast becoming a rallying point against Japan's expansion. In the wake of the Japanese carrier strike the day before, Darwin, Northern Territory, is abandoned as an Allied naval base. RAF and USAAF air operations from the field outside the port, however, will continue. 

BISMARK ISLANDS, NEW BRITAIN: The carrier, USS Lexington attacks Rabaul, New Britian.Note: While she tried to attack Rabaul, she encountered aerial resistance and abandoned the attempt.
Amplifying the above:Task Force 11 (TF 11) built around USS Lexington, with Carrier Air Group Three aboard, is attacked by Japanese Navy land-based aircraft as it approaches Rabaul on New Britain Island. Because of these attacks, the proposed mission against Rabaul is canceled and TF11 begins withdrawing. Fighting Squadron Three, equipped with Grumman F4F Wildcats, has a busy day:
Between 1112 and 1202 hours, VF-3 pilots shoot down two four-engined patrol bombers. At approximately 1700 hours, VF-3 pilots intercept nine "Betty" medium bombers approaching the Lexington and shoot down four of them. The remaining five miss the carrier and flee. As the F4Fs chase the "Bettys," another nine-plane element attacks the Lexington. Airborne at this time is Lt.(jg) Edward H. "Butch" O'Hare and he proceeds to shoot down five of the Bettys, and possibly a sixth, over Bougainville Island in the Solomons between 1705 and 1730 hours becoming the US's first ace-in-a-day. O'Hare is subsequently awarded the Medal of Honor for this action. 
Other "Bettys" also attack and eight of nine are shot down by VF-3 pilots and the rear gunner in a Scouting Squadron Two SBD Dauntless. US casualties are two F4Fs and one pilot.
Although the US raid on Rabaul is canceled, the loss of so many Japanese aircraft forces them to postpone the seizure of several positions in New Guinea.

BURMA: The Indian 17th Division begins withdrawal behind the Sittang River, the 48th Brigade leading.

NEI: Early in the morning, Japanese aircraft of the Tainan Air Group land at the intact den Passar Airfield on Bali and begin operations. The Japanese land at Dili in Portugese (East) Timor during the night of the 18-19th. In December 1941, 155 Australian troops of the of the 2/2 Independent Company and 260 Dutch troops had landed at Dili. One Australian platoon was at Dili Airfield. By daylight, the Japanese had occupied part of the airfield and forced the Australians to retreat. In one incident four Australian prisoners had been forced to march some distance with their hands tied behind their backs, pushed into a drainage ditch beside the road and shot. Three were killed and when the survivor moved he was bayoneted. When he again regained conscientiousness, he found his hands free and wristwatch gone. He crawled away and was found by local natives who returned him to Australian lines. 
The Japanese also landed at Koepang in Dutch (West Timor) in the early morning. The Australian Imperial Force 2/40th Battalion and a coast artillery battery had been deployed to West Timor in December to defend the Bay of Koepang and Penfoie Airdrome. Japanese aircraft attacked Penfui Airfield and then dropped paratroopers of the Yokosuka 3rd Special Naval Landing Force to capture it. Again, the Japanese outnumbered the Allied forces and overwhelmed them.
On Java, three Australian battalions, designated "Blackforce, " are tasked with defending five airfields. The destroyer USS Stewart, damaged by shellfire in the Battle of Badoeng Strait the previous night, suffers further damage when, improperly shored and placed on blocks, she rolls on her port side in a Dutch floating drydock at 
Surabaya.
During the morning, 5th Air Force aircraft based in Java attack the Japanese transports landing troops on Bali. B-17's attack in three waves and 17 A-24 Dauntlesses, escorted by 16 P-40s, attack six ships in Lombok Strait; they claim five hits on a cruiser (there were none) with the loss of two A-24s. Two P-40s are also shot down and three others are lost when they run out of fuel or crashing on landing. Late in the morning, five Japanese fighters based on den Pasar Airdrome on Bali attack Singosari Airdrome on Java and destroy three of five B-17s waiting to takeoff.
Off Bali, contact was made with two Japanese destroyers and a transport just past midnight on 19-20 by ABDA naval forces including the destroyers USS Parrott and the Piet Hein. The ensuing fight, left the Dutch destroyer Piet Hein at the bottom of the sea and the Japanese destroyer Michishio dead in the water. The USS Parrott struck ground in the treacherous shoal water, but was able to churn herself free and retire with the rest of the force to Surabaya.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the Manila Bay area, the Japanese artillery bombardment of fortified islands reaches peak intensity.
The submarine USS Swordfish embarks Philippine President Manuel Quezon, his wife and two children, Vice President Sergio Osmea, and other Philippine government officials off Mariveles. Quezon was carried to Mindanao and attempted to remain in the Philippines. MacArthur quietly arranged for him to be kept under close escort as he did not trust Quezon not to try to cut a deal for neutralization of the Philippines with the Japanese. Quezon and Osmea were eventually carried to Australia and thence to the US. Quezon died in the US but Osmea went ashore at Leyte and resumed his duties as Philippine President as the US cleared the Archipelago. Quezon's reluctance in 1942 to leave the Philippines might have resulted from the knowledge that he was dying from tuberculosis and that he would have preferred to die in the Philippines.

U.S.: The Combined Chiefs of Staff announces that Allied forces on Java will not be evacuated under any circumstances.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: After the government confirmed its decision that all Australian Imperial Force troops should be returned to Australia instead of serving in Java, Lieutenant General Vernon Sturdee, Chief of the Australian General Staff, cables General Sir Archibald Wavell, ABDA Command, that Lieutenant General John Lavarack, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, and his staff should be evacuated from Java as soon as possible. Sturdee also urges Wavell to evacuate the Australian troops that disembarked from the SS Orcades at Batavia, Java, on 18 February.

BURMA: Burma is removed from the jurisdiction of the ABDA Command. The British 7th Armoured Brigade arrives at Rangoon from the Middle East and is soon committed on the Pegu front. The Indian 17th Division continues toward Sittang bridge near Mokpalin with the Japanese in close pursuit.
American Volunteer Group "The Flying Tigers" and RAF pilots mistakenly attack a column of Indian troops northeast of Rangoon, killing 160 and destroying or damaging scores of vehicles.

EAST CHINA SEA: The submarine USS Triton sinks a Japanese merchant cargo vessel 60 miles S of Quelpart Island. 

EAST INDIES: Major General George H Brett, Deputy Commanding General ABDA Command informs the U.S. War Department of his decision to evacuate the 5th Air Force and other US troops from Java.
On Java, USAAF 5th Air Force bombers based in Java bases fly about 20 strikes, usually in two and three aircraft elements, against shipping in the Java Sea and against targets on Bali from this date through 1 March. Eleven strikes are complete failures; the remainder, although causing some damage to vessels and airfield facilities, fail to deter the invasion of Java. During the morning, 5th Air Force P-40 pilots shoot down five Mitsubishi A6M, Carrier Fighters 
On Java, General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief ABDA Command, warns British Prime Minister Winston Churchill that the Japanese will soon complete the conquest of the Netherlands East Indies and capture nearly 100,000 Dutch, British, Australian and U. S. troops.
On Dutch West Timor, the Australians begin an attack on the village of Babau at 0530 hours; by the end of the day, the Australian have occupied it.

INDIA: Chiang Kai-shek makes a broadcast asking the people to support China and the Allies in their war against Japan.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: A lull settles over the entire front on Bataan as both sides dig in and prepare for further action. The Japanese have completed their withdrawal from I Corps area; diversionary forces employed against II Corps are ordered back to the Balanga area.
The U.S. War Department orders General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE), to move his headquarters to Mindanao Island and then go to Australia to take command of Allied forces in the Southwest Pacific. MacArthur threatens to resign his commission and join the Bataan defense forces as a volunteer, but his advisers talk him out of it.
The blockade runner Elcano brings 1,000 tons of food to Corregidor. This is enough to feed Bataan for four days.

THAILAND: During the early afternoon, pilots of the 1st Fighter Squadron, "The Flying Tigers" attack Tak Airdrome at Rahaeng and destroy two bombers and a fighter.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Five Allied ships leave Fremantle, Western Australia, with 69 USAAF P-40s, motor vehicles and U.S. Army troops destined for India. Two ships of the convoy are the seaplane tender USS Langley, carrying 32 assembled P-40s, and the merchant ship SS Sea Witch, carrying 27 crated fighters; these two ships are destined for Tjilatjap, Java.
The Australian Prime Minister, John Curtin, blocks Churchill's plan to send Australian troops to Burma.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of 17th Bombardment Squadron, 27th BG, arrives at Batchelor from Brisbane, Australia with A-24s. Ground echelon is on Bataan.

BURMA: The Japanese open a strong attacks against two brigades of the Indian 17th Division east of the Sittang River in the Mokpalin area before a withdrawal through the Sittang bridge bottleneck can be accomplished. In a murderous, daylong fight, the Gurkhas hold the bridge, allowing other Allied units to escape to the river's west bank. The Sitting River is the last barrier before Rangoon.

EAST INDIES: On Java, Japanese aircraft destroy five 5th Air Force bombers on the ground, four B-17's at Pasirian Airdrome and an LB-30 Liberator at Jogjakarta Airdrome.
On Bali, 5th Air Force bombers attack de Pasar Airdrome and destroy Japanese aircraft on the ground.

MALAYSIA: Parit Sulong: About 145 Australian troops, trapped by a Japanese roadblock trying to break through swamp and jungle to reach British lines. Before setting off, they leave their wounded at the roadside, "lying huddled around trees, smoking calmly, unafraid."The Japanese capture the men and shoot them. More and more still...."

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Submarine USS Swordfish disembarks Philippine President Manuel Quezon and his party at San Jose, Panay, to continue their journey out of the archipelago.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt orders General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE), to leave the Philippines.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General USAAF 5th Air Force, departs for India after issuing an order terminating HQ 5th Air Force. Until 3 September 1942, units of the 5th Air Force will be initially under control of the ABDA Command and later the Allied Air Forces.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Six B-17's fly their first mission against Rabaul on New Britain Island. Operating out of Townsville, Queensland, Australia, the force suffers mechanical trouble and runs into bad weather and only one B-17 manages to bomb the target. After this mission, the 12 B-17s at Townsville are placed under the operational control of the RAAF.

BURMA: Violent fighting for the Sittang River bridgehead continues. The Indian 17th Division destroys Sittang bridge at 0530 hour to prevent the Japanese from using it, although the 16th and 46th Brigades are still east of the river. Remnants of these brigades eventually cross in small craft or by swimming but all of their heavy equipment is lost. The battle of the Sittang bridgehead is disastrous for the Indian 17th Division; they can only muster 80 officers and 3,404 enlisted men, of whom only 1,420 still have their rifles and the 46th Brigade must be broken up to provide replacements. 
In Rangoon, British authorities move to push supplies up to China or destroy them on the spot to prevent the Japanese from seizing them. Exploding fuel tanks and ammunition dumps tell yet another story of Allied failure against the Japanese. The British send the 7th Armoured Brigade to Rangoon to try and restore the situation. 

EAST INDIES: The Japanese report that the conquest of Ambon Island is complete.
On Dutch West Timor, the Australian 2/40th Battalion surrenders to the Japanese after four days of fighting. The battalion had run out of food and water and 132 men were ill or seriously wounded.
On Portuguese East Timor, the Australian 2/2 Independent Company begins to reorganize and deploy as a guerilla force. This guerilla warfare continued until January 1943.
On Java, Allied forces begin an evacuation of the island. Major General George H. Brett, deputy commander of the ABDA Command, flies from Java, which is in imminent danger, to Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.

U.K.: Prime Minister Winston Churchill informs Australian Prime Minister John Curtin that the convoy carrying the Australian 6th and 7th Divisions will proceed to Australian after refueling at Colombo, Ceylon. 

USA: The Japanese submarine I-17 bombards an oil refinery in Santa Barbara, U.S.: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-17 fires 25 rounds of 5.5-inch shells from a range of 2,500 yards at the Bankline Oil Refinery at Ellwood, California, 12 miles west of Santa Barbara. One shell makes a direct hit of the rigging causing minor damage. 
President Franklin D. Roosevelt was giving a fireside radio chat to the nation at the time of the attack above; the purpose was to calm fears that the attack on Pearl Harbor has left the country defenseless. Quoting Revolutionary War firebrand Thomas Paine, he says "these are the times that try men's souls," and adds "tyranny, like hell is not easily conquered."
Three days ago, the Combined Chiefs of Staff (CCS) announced that no Allied forces would be evacuated from Java. Today, the CCS orders General Sir Archibald Wavell, Command in Chief ABDA Command, to move his headquarters from Java to Australia.
A Master Mutual Aid Agreement is signed between Australia, New Zealand, the U.K. and the U.S.
The USN's Bureau of Aeronautics outlines a comprehensive program which became the basis for the wartime expansion of pilot training. In place of the existing seven months course, the new program required 11 months for pilots of single or twin-engine aircraft and 12 months for four-engine pilots, and is divided into three months at Induction Centers, three months in Primary, three months in Intermediate and two or three months in Operational Training, depending on the type aircraft used.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 24, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. Major General Lewis Brereton and his staff depart Melbourne, Victoria, for India aboard two heavy bombers. Brereton will command the 10th Air Force in India.

EAST INDIES: The evacuation of Java continues with all USAAF heavy bombers ordered to fly to Australia or other bases within range.
Japanese aircraft attack the advance depot at Bandoeng and destroy three USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses on the ground.
The first definite indication that the Japanese invasion of Java is imminent is a report, received today, of a large fleet of enemy transports with a strong escort, heading southward in the Strait of Makassar.

HAWAII: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane, to reconnoiter Pearl Harbor.

WAKE ISLAND: Beginning at 0710 hours, the USN's Task Force Sixteen (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey Jr.) raids Wake Island to destroy Japanese installations there.
SBD Dauntlesses and TBD Devastators of Bombing Squadron Six, Scouting Squadron Six and Torpedo Squadron Six from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise and SOC-1 Seagulls of Cruiser Scouting Squadron Five from heavy cruisers USS Northampton and USS Salt Lake City bomb installations in the atoll. The bombardment unit consisting of USS Northampton and USS Salt Lake City and destroyers USS Balch and USS Maury (Rear Admiral Raymond A. Spruance) shells the atoll.
Combined efforts of USS Enterprise's planes (bombing and strafing) and ships' gunfire sink two guardboats and two Kawanishi H6K4, Navy Type 97 Flying Boats on the water; F4F Wildcat pilots of Fighting Squadron Six later shoot down a third H6K4 near Wake at about 0830 hours. Fortunately, the bombing and shelling of Wake harms none of the American marines, sailors and construction workers too badly wounded to have been evacuated in the initial increment of POWs, and the civilian workmen retained on the island to continue work on defenses. One SBD of VS 6 is lost, however, and its crew taken prisoner.

INDIA: Major General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma, and India, arrives at Karachi from the U.S.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The submarine USS Swordfish embarks U.S. High Commissioner to the Philippine Islands Francis B. Sayre and his party of 12, plus five sailors, off Manila Bay. Their original destination is Surabaya, Java, but because of the deteriorating situation on Java, they are taken to Fremantle, Western Australia. 

U.S.: The Voice of America shortwave radio station broadcasts for the first time with the words, "The Voice of America speaks. ... we shall speak to you about America and the war. The news may be good or bad, but we shall tell you the truth." Its first programs are in German.
The USN's Bureau of Aeronautics issues a contract for television equipment, including camera, transmitter, and receiver, that is capable of airborne operation. Such equipment promises to be useful both in transmitting instrument readings obtained from radio-controlled
structural flight tests, and in providing target and guidance information necessary should radio-controlled aircraft be converted to offensive weapons.
The US gun manufacturers stop production of 12 gauge shotguns for civilian consumption as they converted to war production.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Arriving at Brisbane, Queensland, from the U.S. are three USAAF bombardment groups (one light and two medium), with their assigned 12 squadrons, in addition to a pursuit squadron. Two of the groups will enter combat in April.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Arriving at Brisbane from the US are: HQ 3d BG and 8th, 13th, 89th and 90th Bombardment Squadrons with A-20's; first mission is in Apr. HQ 22nd BG (Medium), 2d, 19th and 33d Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) and 18th Reconnaissance Squadron (Medium) with B-26's; first mission is in Apr. HQ 38th BG (Medium) and 15th Reconnaissance Squadron (Medium) and 69th, 70th and 71st Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) with B-26's; first mission is Jun; air echelon of 69th and 70th remain in the US until May/Jun. 39th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 35th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), with P-39's; first mission is 2 Jun.

BURMA: The Japanese are infiltrating into the Pegu Yomas mountain range through a gap of some 30-40 miles that exists between the Burma 1st Division at Nyaunglebin and the Indian 17th Division at Pegu, threatening the Rangoon-Mandalay road.
Pilots of the AVG shoot down three "Nates" over Rangoon at 1200 hours. At 1700 hours, the AVG pilots shoot down 23 Japanese Army fighters and an Army bomber over Rangoon.

NETHERLAND EAST INDIES: On Java, General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief, ABDA Command, closes his HQ and departs for Australia. The ABDA Command is dissolved effective 0900 hours and the defense of Java is left to Dutch General Ter Poorten. The Dutch are to be assisted by British, Australian and American detachments.
Wavell resumes his previous command, Commander in Chief India.
On Java, the Australian Blackforce is concentrated around Buitenzorg, about 40 miles south of Batavia. The U.S. 2d Battalion, 131st Field Artillery Regiment (75mm Gun) (Truck-Drawn) is attached to Blackforce. (The 131st was a Texas National Guard unit inducted into Federal service on 25 November 1940.)
Japanese destroyers land a small force on Bawean Island, 85 miles north of Surabaja, and set up a radio station.
A Dutch PBY Catalina spots Japanese transports moving to invade Java. At 1125 hours, all available Allied cruisers and destroyers are ordered to join Admiral Doorman's Eastern Striking Force at Surabaja, Java. The cruisers HMS Exeter and HMAS Perth with destroyers HMS Jupiter, HMS Electra and HMS Encounter sail from Batavia to Surabaja. Without waiting for the arrival of the British reinforcements, Admiral Doorman sails with the heavy cruiser USS Houston, the Dutch light cruisers HNMS De Ruyter and HNMS Java and seven destroyers from Surabaja at dusk. He carries out a sweep to the east along the coast of Madoera Island in the hope of intercepting the Japanese transports reported near Bawean Island. No contact is made however and the Allied force return the next morning to Surabaja where it is joined by the British detachment from Batavia. From then onwards the Eastern Striking Force became known as the Combined Striking Force, under the command of Dutch Rear-Admiral Karel Doorman. One of the problems faced by this force is that each Navy uses their own standards that are not compatible, e.g., signalmen must grapple with four different types of flag codes.

INDIA: U.S. Major General Joseph Stilwell is promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General, AUS, and confers with GHQ, India, at New Delhi.

U.S.: Reports of unidentified aircraft approaching Los Angeles, California, from the ocean during the night of the 24th-25th result in the city being blacked out from 0227 to 0721 hours. During the "Battle of Los Angeles," some 1,400 rounds of 3-inch antiaircraft ammunition is fired against various "targets." Later the US Army will conclude that the "battle" had been touched off by one to five unidentified aircraft, but the USN will maintain there was no reason for the firing.
The War Production Board bans the use of rubber thread in brassieres, girdles and corsets for the duration of the war. 
Thousands of American residents of Japanese descent are being forcibly moved from the west coast to internment camps in inland states. More than 112,000 people are being ordered into buses and lorries, often at gunpoint - whether or not they are American born or naturalised
citizens. Such is anti-Japanese hysteria in the United States since the attack on Pearl Harbor that most civil rights campaigners have turned a blind eye to the mass evacuation.
All 3,000 Japanese -American residents of Terminal Island, Los Angeles, have been given three days in which to leave. The decision is a response both to fears on the part of the army and navy that the Japanese might help a Japanese invasion and to pressure from the public and politicians. Since the attack on Pearl Harbor seven Japanese have been murdered by vigilantes. One US Senator has called for all Japanese, whether citizens or not to be placed in "concentration camps". Similar scenes are taking place in western Canada. Men are being parted from their families and placed in labour camps.
In the U.S., the U.S. Coast Guard assumes responsibility for U.S. port security.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1, Navy Type 0 "Glen" Small Reconnaissance Seaplane, to fly a reconnaissance mission over Melbourne, Victoria.

BURMA: Hard fighting is developing in the Waw area, northeast of Pegu, as the Japanese continue infiltration westward from the Sittang River to threaten the rail link between Rangoon and Mandalay, Burma.
Pilots of the AVG shoot down one Japanese Army bomber and 19 "Nate"'s over Rangoon between 0800 and 1200 hours.

CANADA: Prime Minister MacKenzie King orders the evacuation of all persons of Japanese ancestry from the coastal regions of British Columbia.

EAST INDIES: Submarine USS S-38 bombards the Japanese radio station on enemy-occupied Bawean Island, that had been set up the previous day.
During the late morning, the Japanese Eastern Invasion Force headed for Java from Borneo was found again in the Makassar Strait, by a Dutch Dornier flying boat which shadowed them for several hours. The Dornier then carried out an attack on the destroyer HIJMS Amatsukaze, releasing only one bomb which fell about 500 yards ahead of its intended target. This attack was followed by two USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses dropping their six bombs from 13000 feet. Two of the bombs fell some 500 yards short of the destroyer HIJMS Hatsukaze.
At 1830 hours, Admiral Doorman's Combined Striking Force sets sail from Soerabaja, Java, to carry out a night attack on 30 Japanese transports, escorted by two cruisers and five destroyers, which had been sighted shortly before 1200 hours about 200 miles to the north-northeast heading west by south at 10 knots. The striking force consists of heavy cruisers HMS Exeter and USS Houston, light cruisers HMAS Perth and HNMS De Ruyter and Java, and destroyers HMS Electra, Encounter and Jupiter, HNMS Kortenaer, and Witte de With, and USS Alden, John D. Edwards, John D. Ford and Paul Jones.
The force sets course to the eastward so as to sweep along the north coast of Madoera Island where a landing was thought possible. If no enemy were sighted they intended to sweep back to the west and search the Bight of Toeban. Doorman had originally considered a sweep to the north and northeast, but had decided that, without reconnaissance aircraft, there was a better chance of intercepting the enemy by crossing his line of advance close to his probable landing points. 
At 2200 hours, the light cruisers HMAS Hobart and HMS Dragon and Danae sail from Batavia, Java, to search for the Japanese invasion convoy sailing towards the island from the west; the ships return at 1300 hours tomorrow having found nothing.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: A Japanese amphibious force, consisting of an infantry battalion and a field artillery battery, sails from Olongapo, Luzon, for Mindoro Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2007)

BAY OF BENGAL: Japan raids the Andaman Islands in the Bay of Bengal.

EAST INDIES: U.S. freighter SS Sea Witch delivers 27 crated USAAF P-40s to Tjilatjap, Java, but the planes will be destroyed on the docks to deny their use by the Japanese.
9 Japanese bombers flying from Kendari find the seaplane tender USS Langley in route to Tjilatjap. After 5 hits, the Langley is scuttled and survivors are rescued by the 2 destroyer escort. The Langley was ferrying 32 P-40 fighters for the defense of Java.

INDIA: General Archibald Wavell arrives in New Delhi from Java and assumes his post as Commander in Chief India.

JAVA SEA: Allied air and naval units try to stop a convoy of some 80 Japanese ships approaching Java from the northeast. All available USAAF B-17's, A-24 Dauntlesses, P-40s and LB-30 Liberators are put into the air but achieve only insignificant results. USS Whipple and USS Edsall departed Tjilatjap to rendezvous with Langley off the south coast of Java.Making contact at 0629, the destroyers took up screening positions to escort the vulnerable Langley carrying a load of aircraft to bolster the sagging defenses of Java into Tjilatjap. 
At 1150, lookouts spotted nine high-level bombers approaching from the east. Four minutes later, a stick of bombs splashed around Langley clearly the object of Japanese attention. During a second attack shortly after noon, all three ships put up brisk antiaircraft fire. At 1212, the Japanese, undaunted by Langley's evasive maneuvers, struck hard. A stick of bombs fell on or near the former aircraft carrier and set her afire. 
Langley was abandoned at 1325, and Whipple proceeded close aboard to rescue survivors, using two of the destroyer's life rafts, a cargo net slung over the side, and a number of lines trailed over the side. Staying some 25 yards off the sinking seaplane tender Whipple picked up some 308 men from Langley's crew and embarked Army personnel for the vital P-40 fighters carried on the doomed ship's abbreviated flight deck. 
At 1358, the task at hand completed, Whipple backed off and stood out to destroy the derelict, opening fire at 1429 with her 4-inch main battery. After nine rounds of 4-inch and two torpedoes, Langley settled lower and lower but refused stubbornly to sink. Soon orders arrived directing Whipple and her sister ship to clear the area prior to any more bombing attacks. Whipple accordingly vacated the vicinity and subsequently rendezvoused with Pecos in the lee of Christmas Island to transfer the Army pilots to the oiler. 

Dutch Admiral Karel Doorman leads a combined Dutch, British and US fleet against the Japanese forces arrayed for the invasion of Java. He has at his command cruisers De Ruyter, HMS Exter, HMAS Perth, Java and USS Houston. Escorting this force are 6 British and 5 US destroyers. 
The Japanese forces for the Battle of the Java Sea is commanded by Rear Admiral Takeo Takagi with heavy cruisers Nachi and Haguro, 1 light cruiser and 7 destroyers. The battle begins at 4:00 pm. For the first hour the Japanese destroyers are unsuccessful with their torpedos and gunfire from their cruisers is ineffective. Likewise the ABDA force is ineffective. Exeter is struck and loses power shortly after 5:00 pm. Dutch destroyer Korteneer sinks from a torpedo hit, which struck during the manuvering after the hit on Exter. The action during the next 4 hours is uneventful. Maneuvering to avoid the light of flares from Japanese aircraft the British destroyer Jupiter hits an Allied mine and sinks. Then at 10:00 pm as the two fleets run parallel a wide spread of Japanese torpedos strike Java and De Ruyter sinking both.

Amplifying the above with a specific timeline:
4.12pm: Fleets sight each other
4.16pm: apanese open fire
4.17pm: Exter opens fire
4.18pm: Houston opens fire
4.25pm: Perth opens fire on Japanese 4th Destroyer Flotilla
4.30pm: 1st Japanese torpedo attack 34 launched, no hits
4.31pm: DeRuyter hit in boiler room by 8-in shell, a dude, no damage
4.32pm: Japanese make smoke.
5.14pm: Exter hit in boiler room by an 8-in shell from Nachi. six of eight boilers are put out of action. The ship hauls out of line, and the following ships interpret this as a formal manoeuvre and follow.
5.15pm: Japanese make second torpedo attack, 68 launched, one hit on the Kortenaer,
5.15pm: Kortenaer blows up, capsizes and sinks.
5.25pm: Perth and the British destroyer cover the withdrawal of Exter with a torpedo attack through the smoke.
5.30pm: Electra is hit by Japanese gunfire, and left dead in the water.
5.25pm: Exter withdraws, escorted by Witte de With.
5.30pm: Japanese continue to fire over the smoke, with aerial spotters.
5.40pm: The Fleets resight each other. 19,500 yard distant.
5.45pm: Japanese cruiser Haguro, hit by Perth. destroyer Asagumo is also left dead in the water.
5.50pm: Third Japanese torpedo attack, 24 are launch for no result.
6.00pm: Electra rolls over and sinks.
6.00pm: T.H. Binford, commander of the USN destroyer division makes a torpedo attack which scores no hits, while Doorman retires with the rest of the fleet.
6.30pm: contact lost.
7.27pm: Fleets find each other at a range of 9,000 yards.
7.33pm: Houston opens fire.
7.34pm: Japanese launch fourth torpedo attack, 4 only torpedos, no hits
7.40pm: contact lost
9.00pm: The American destroyers, with no torpedos left, broke off and headed for Surabaya to refuel.
9.25pm: Jupiter hits a mine, and is left dead in the water.
10.00pm: The fleet finds the survivors of Kortenaer in the water and Encounter picks up 113 men and returns to Surabaya.
10.55pm: Two Japanese cruisers close with the fleet.
11.00pm: Japanese launch 5th torpedo attack twelve are launched. DeRuyter and Java are both hit multiple times
11.00pm: DeRuyter and Java both blow up and sink.
11.15pm: Waller, aboard Perth assumes command and retires. Perth and Houston make good their escape to Tanjong Priok The other ships, Exter, Witte De With, Encounter and the four US Destroyers arrive at Surabaya.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: A Japanese force consisting of an infantry battalion and a field artillery battery lands at Calapan on northeastern Mindora Island, and the town and airfield are overrun. No effort is made to secure the rest of the island. The Japanese blockade about the Philippines is thus tightened.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an executive order authorizing the creation of the Joint Mexican-U.S. Defense Commission.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2007)

BURMA: British Imperial forces fall back on Pegu from Payagyi and Waw in anticipation of a general withdrawal. Japanese are only 50 miles north of Rangoon.

EAST INDIES: The light cruisers HMS Danae and Dragon and HMAS Hobart which have been operating from Batavia, Java, sail shortly after midnight accompanied by a Dutch destroyer to sweep north from Batavia with orders, if contact with the Japanese Western Invasion Force were not made by 0430 hours, to abandon the search and proceed to Trincomalee, Ceylon, via the Sunda Strait. The sweep was really no more than a demonstration, since to keep the small and hopelessly outnumbered force in the west Java Sea would have been suicidal. No enemy was encountered by the time laid down, and the force withdrew as ordered and finally arrived at Colombo, Ceylon, on the 5 March.
The heavy cruiser USS Houston, with her No. 3 turret disabled and low on ammunition, and the light cruiser HMAS Perth, survivors of last night's Battle of the Java Sea, arrive back in Batavia, at 1400 hours. After refueling, they depart at 1930 hours intending to pass through the Sunda Strait to Tjilatjap, Java. Unknown to the Allies, part of the Japanese Western Invasion Force was being landed in Bantam Bay, 40 miles west of Batavia.
Shortly after 2300 hours, the two ships, rounding a headland, accidentally encounter the Japanese transport force and escorting ships (Rear Admiral Takeo Takagi) in Banten Bay, Java, and engage.
The heavy cruiser HMS Exeter, whose boiler rooms had been damaged yesterday, makes repairs at Surabaya, Java, and, accompanied by destroyers HMS Encounter and USS Pope, sails in the evening for Ceylon. Soon after leaving Surabaya, the three ships are spotted by Japanese aircraft.
Of all the Allied ships which took part in the Battle of the Java Sea only four American destroyers survived, USS Alden, John D. Ford, Paul Jones and John D. Edwards, which had been detached to Surabaya and ordered to rearm in Australia. They sailed under cover of darkness on the night of the 28th, passed through Bali Strait and made a short contact with a force of three Japanese destroyers patrolling in the southern leg of Bali Island. The American ships returned fire after the Japanese ships engaged. At the end they increased the speed to 27 knots and arrived in Fremantle, Western Australia, on 4 March without any further incident. At 2330 hours, the transports carrying the Japanese 16th Army anchor in Bantam Bay and prepare to land the Japanese Army troops. 
Near Christmas Island, the USS Whipple with the USS Edsel begin transferring USS Langley crew members [rescued 2 days before] to the oiler USS Pecos, and completing the task by 0800. While one destroyer transferred personnel, the other circled and maintained an antisubmarine screen. When the job of transferring survivors from the lost seaplane tender had been completed, the two destroyers parted company with the oiler. Changing course in anticipation of orders to retire from Java, Whipple prepared to send a message relative to these orders when the destroyer's chief radioman heard a call for help over the radio from Pecos, then under attack by Japanese bombers near Christmas Island. Whipple sped to the scene to render assistance if possible. 
Throughout the afternoon, as the destroyer closed the oiler, all hands on board prepared knotted lines and cargo nets for use in picking up survivors. Whipple went to general quarters at 1922 when she sighted several small lights off both bows. Whipple slowly closed and began picking up survivors of Pecos. After interrupting the proceedings to conduct an unsuccessful attack on a submarine lurking in the area, she returned to the task and continued the search until she had received 231 men from the oiler.

INDIAN OCEAN: British Overseas Airways Corp. (BOAC) Short S-23 C-Class Empire Boat, msn S-842, registered G-AETZ is shot down by Japanese fighters while it is en route from Tjilatjap, Java, and Broome, Western Australia.

JAPAN: Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, Commander of the Combined Fleet, issues Navy Directive No. 60, which states that the Japanese Navy is to consider Soviet ships as "absolutely neutral."

NEW GUINEA - Japanese bombers and fighters hit Port Moresby: Jackson Drome and Anti-Aircraft gun pits. Houses in town burning, 130 bombs dropped, 10 wounded, one seriously. At about 10:00am, six A6M2 Zeros of the 4th Koktai led by Harutoshi Okamoto took off from Lakunai to attack Port Moresby. After testing their guns on the SS Pruth, they lined up and strafed PBY Catalinas at Napa Napa at almost sea level. A24-3 and A24-6 sank on their moorings. George Nancarrow, electrician, was killed. Barney Ross, fitter, was creased by a bullet. The RAAF had established a lewis 7.7mm machine gun to cover over the slipway area, manned by the orderly room staff from a gun position dug in the hill behind the area. Jim Preston and his mates did a good job protecting A24-2 (under repair on the slipway). One Zero, A6M2 Zero flown by Lt. Nagatoma wash hit by machine gun fire from a Lewis gun and crashed into Bootless Bay, after he bailed out and was captured. Nagatomo became the first Japanese POW taken in Australian territory during the war. He was badly burnt and taken to hospital, the to Australia to Corwa POW Camp.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane "Glen" to reconnoiter Hobart, Tasmania.

BURMA: The Burma Army's 1st Division covers the concentration of the Chinese 5th Army in the Toungoo area; the Chinese 200th Division of the army, which is already disposed in this area, regains Nyaunglebin and Pyuntaza, on the Rangoon-Mandalay road.
General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief India, arrives in Burma and orders Rangoon held as long as possible, at least until reinforcements en route, the British 63d Brigade Group, arrive. The Indian 17th Division returns toward Waw, which is to be defended.
General Chennault's "Flying Tigers' move from Rangoon to Magwe in Burma. 

CANADA: The Canadian Women's Army Corps is granted full Army status as "a Corps of the Active Militia of Canada."

EAST INDIES: The last heavy bomber mission is flown from Java; the air echelons of three B-17's and an A-24 Dauntless squadron begin a movement back to Australia. Nine of the remaining 13 USAAF P-40s join with six RAAF and four RNAF fighters to attack Japanese landing craft; three P-40s and two pilots are lost. Later, all of the remaining P-40s in Java are destroyed when Japanese fighters strafe Blimbing Airdrome. The air and ground echelons are ordered to return to Australia by any means possible. 
Japanese planes bomb Surabaya, Java; destroyer USS Stewart, previously damaged on 19 and 20 February 1942, is damaged again, by a bomb.
The Japanese Western Invasion Force completes the landing of the 2nd Division at Bantam Bay, 40 miles west of Batavia while the 230th Infantry lands at Eretan Wetan, 120 miles to the east. The Eastern Invasion Force lands the 48th Division and the 56th Regimental Group at Kragan, about 80 miles west of Surabaya; the 48th begins advancing on Surabaya while the 56th begins moving across country to Tjilatjap, the seaport on the southwest coast of Java.
The Japanese, now in undisputed control of the air and sea, make rapid progress on the ground on Java. Allied planes based on Java are virtually wiped out, many of them on the ground. After a final effort to stall the enemy by air, surviving air personnel begin assembling in Batavia, the last remaining airfield in Java, for withdrawal to Australia.
Shortly after 2300 hours yesterday, the heavy cruiser USS Houston, with her No. 3 turret disabled and low on ammunition, and the light cruiser HMAS Perth were heading for the Sunda Strait when they rounded a headland in Banten Bay, Java, where the Japanese Western Invasion Force is landing troops. The two cruisers then engage the Japanese in the Battle of Sunda Strait. The cruisers are almost torpedoed as they approach the bay, but evade the nine torpedoes launched by destroyer HIJMS Fubuki. The two cruisers then sink one transport and force three others to beach. A destroyer squadron blocks Sunda Strait, their means of retreat, and large light cruisers HIJMS Mobami and Mikuma stand dangerously near. HMAS Perth sinks at 0025 hours from gunfire and torpedo hits; USS Houston faces the same fate at about 0045 hours.
Of HMAS Perth's complement of 680 men, 352 were killed and about 320 were captured by the Japanese and 105 of these died as POWs. The fate of these two ships was not known by the world for almost nine months, and the full story of her courageous fight was not fully told until after the war was over and her survivors were liberated from prison camps. An hour or two later the Dutch destroyer HNMS Evertsen, which was to have accompanied the HMAS Perth and USS Houston but had been delayed, ran into two enemy destroyers and, after a brief encounter, beached herself in a sinking condition on Sabuko Island off the coast of Sumatra.
The other survivors of the Battle of the Java Sea, the heavy cruiser HMS Exeter having refueled and carried out emergency repairs to her boiler rooms at Surabaja, leaves harbor on the evening of 28 February in company with the destroyer HMS Encounter and USS Pope; the ships have been ordered to Colombo, Ceylon, via the Sunda Strait.
The ships are spotted by Japanese aircraft and at about 1000 hours, they encounter the Japanese heavy cruisers HIJMS Myoko, Ashigara, Haguro and Nachi plus four escorting destroyers. HMS Encounter is sunk first and after 90 minutes, a torpedo from a Japanese destroyers sinks HMS Exeter. USS Pope escapes the cruisers but is located and bombed by floatplanes from seaplane carriers HIJMS Chitose and Mizuho. Damaged by one close-miss, USS Pope is then located by carrier-based aircraft from HIJMS Ryujo and attacked by 12 aircraft shortly before 1200 hours; scuttling is in progress when the cruisers HIJMS Myoko and Ashigara deliver the coup de grace with gunfire and USS Pope sinks about 250 miles north-northwest of Surabaja.
The Japanese Navy is also patrolling south of Java and sinks two other U.S., the destroyer USS Edsall and oiler USS Pecos. USS Edsall is en route from Christmas Island in the Indian Ocean to Tjilatjap, Java, after transferring 177 survivors of the seaplane tender USS Langley to USS Pecos. Edsall is sunk by gunfire of battleships HIJMS Hiei and Kirishima, heavy cruisers HIJMS Tone and Chikuma, and planes from carriers HIJMS Akagi and Soryu; the amount of main battery shells expended in the attempt to sink the U.S. ship amounts to 297 15-inch and 844 eight-inch.
Edsall's five enlisted survivors are subsequently executed at Kendari on Celebes Island. Oiler USS Pecos, with USS Langley survivors on board as well as evacuees from Java, is bombed and sunk by carrier-based bombers from HIJMS Akagi, Kaga, Hiryu, and Soryu, 250 miles south-southeast of Christmas Island in the Indian Ocean.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese14th Army, during the period 6 January to date, has suffered a severe setback on Luzon and sustained almost 7,000 casualties (2,700 killed and over 4,000 wounded).
Of the 8 P-35As of the 34th Pursuit Sqdn transferred to Bataan on Christmas Day only two are left. These will be destroyed before the Allied surrender to the Japanese in April.

U.K. Concerned with the Japanese naval success, and the possibility of the Japanese establishing a base on Madagascar, Churchill today informs Roosevelt of the British intention to take Diego Suarez, Madagascar's main harbour.

U.S. The owners of the major league baseball clubs consider the question of whether players in the military can play for the clubs if they are on furlough or based near a game site? The owners decide against it.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2007)

1942: AUSTRALIA: The government declares war on Thailand.

BURMA: The Japanese continue to infiltrate westward between the Burmese 1st and Indian 17th Divisions and are swinging southwest on Rangoon, bypassing Pegu.

EAST INDIES: The Japanese gain further ground in Java, where the Dutch are continuing to resist; the Japanese claim the capture of Batavia, from which Dutch Government has been forced to move to Bandoeng. Actually, a hastily organized Australian- Dutch- American- British infantry unit commanded by Australian Brigadier Arthur Blackburn, General Officer Commanding Australian Imperial Force Java, stops the Japanese 16th Army's advance on Batavia, the island's capital.
Many ships are scuttled off Java to prevent them from failing into enemy hands but the Japanese Main Body, Southern Force overtakes fleeing Allied ships southwest of Java; heavy cruiser HIJMS Maya and destroyers HIJMS Arashi and Nowaki sink British destroyer HMS Stronghold; heavy cruisers HIJMS Atago and Takao attack what they initially identify as a "Marblehead-class" cruiser and sink her with gunfire; their quarry is actually destroyer USS Pillsbury, which is lost with all hands in the Indian Ocean about 270 miles SSE of Christmas Island.
In Surabaja, three ships are scuttled in drydock, the damaged Dutch destroyers HNMS Witte de With and Banckert and the American destroyer USS Stewart. Stewart had entered the floating drydock on 22 February, however, she was inadequately supported in the dock, and, as the dock rose, the ship fell off the keel blocks onto her side in 12 feet of water bending her propeller shafts and causing further hull damage. With the port under enemy air attack and in danger of falling to the enemy, the ship could not be repaired and demolition charges were set off within the ship, a Japanese bomb hit amidships further damaging her; and, before the port was evacuated on 2 March, the drydock containing her was scuttled. Her name was struck from the Navy list on 25 March 1942 and her name was soon assigned to a new destroyer escort, DE-238.
Later in the war, U.S. pilots began reporting an American warship operating far within enemy waters. The ship had a Japanese bunked funnel but the lines for her four-piper hull were unmistakable. After almost a year under water, Stewart had been raised by the Japanese in February 1943 and commissioned by them on 20 September 1943 as Patrol Boat No. 102. She was armed with two 3-inch guns and operated with the Japanese Southwest Area Fleet on escort duty until arriving at Kure, Japan, for repairs in November 1944. There her AA battery was augmented and she was given a light tripod foremast. She then sailed for the Southwest Pacific, but the American reconquest of the Philippines blocked her way.
On 28 April 1945, still under control of the Southwest Area Fleet, she was bombed and damaged by USAAF aircraft at Mokpo, Korea. She was transferred on 30 April to the control of the Kure Navy District; and, in August 1945, was found by American occupation forces laid up in Hiro Bay near Kure. In an emotional ceremony on 29 October 1945, the old ship was recommissioned as simply DD-224 in the USN at Kure. On the trip home, her engines gave out near Guam, and she arrived at San Francisco in early March 1946 at the end of a tow line. DD-224 was struck from the Navy list on 17 April1946, decommissioned on 23 May 1946, and sunk a day later off San Francisco, California, as a target for aircraft.
At Jogjakarta Airdrome, the last airbase on Java still occupied by the Allies, 260 officers and enlisted men are crammed aboard five B-17's and three LB-30 Liberators for the final flight to Broome, Western Australia.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 5 B-17's and 3 LB-30's (the last airplane taking off just before midnight) evacuate the last 260 men from Jogjakarta, the last airfield on Java in Allied hands. Japanese ground forces are within 20 miles at this time. Bataan-based P-40's attack shipping in Subic Bay. The pilots claim considerable damage to the ships, but 4 of the few P-40's remaining on Bataan are lost. HQ V Bomber Command ceases operating on Java and ceases to function as an operational unit. HQ 19th Bombardment Group transfers from Singosari, Java to Melbourne, Australia. 2d and 19th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 22d BG (Medium), transfer from Brisbane to Ipswich, Australia with B-26's; first mission is in April. 

LOMBOK STRAIT: Submarine USS Sailfish torpedoes and sinks Japanese aircraft transport HIJMS Kamogawa Maru about 10 miles off the northeast coast of Bali.

NEW GUINEA: The Japanese Navy begins heavy air strikes against Allied bases in preparation for invasion of the Huon Gulf area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Four P-40s based on Bataan attack Japanese ships in Subic Bay, Luzon, with 500-pound bombs sinking an auxiliary submarine chaser. One P-40 is shot down and the other three are destroyed in crash landings.
The rations of the U. S.-Filipino army on Bataan are reduced again, this time to one-quarter of the normal daily food allowance. The trapped troops supplement their diet with horse and water buffalo meat and even lizards. Disease is taking a heavy toll on the 95,000 men on Bataan and Corregidor -- especially malaria, malnutrition and diarrhea. Many men are so weak they can hardly crawl to their foxholes and lift their rifles.
Elsewhere in the Philippines, Japanese warships bombard Cebu and Negros Islands in the central archipelago and Japanese troops land at Zamboanga on Mindanao Island.

U.S.: Admiral Ernest J. King, Commander in Chief United States Fleet, proposes that 353 square mile Efate Island in the central New Hebrides Islands be established as a place "from which a step-by-step advance could be made through the New Hebrides, Solomons, and Bismarcks."


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: At 1000 hours local, 12 Japanese Navy fighters strike hard at Broome, Western Australia, where refugees from Java are concentrated. Every aircraft at Broome, two B-17's, two B-24's, two RAAF Hudsons and 12 amphibians, are destroyed.. Two of the dozen flying boats destroyed are two Short S-23 C-Class Empire Boats,
(1) British Overseas Airways Corp. (BOAC), msn S-845, registered G-AEUC and named "Corinna", and RAAF A18-12, msn 849, ex Qantas VH-ABC, named "Coogee". Casualties include 20 USAAF airmen and an estimated 45 Dutch women and children. The airfield at Wyndham, Western Australia, is also attacked.
Japanese fighters returning to their carrier from the raid on Broome shoot down KNILM Douglas DC-3-194B, msn 1937, registered PK-AFV. This is one of the last civilian aircraft to leave Java and is carrying a very valuable consignment of diamonds; there are no survivors.

BURMA: Fighting continues in the Waw-Pyinbon area, northeast of Pegu. The British 63d Brigade Group arrives at Rangoon. Chinese leader Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek meets General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief India, in Burma.

EAST INDIES: The Dutch continue a losing battle for Java against superior enemy forces.

INDIAN OCEAN: The gunboat USS Asheville is sunk by gunfire of Japanese destroyers HIJMS Arashi and Nowaki about 355 miles SSE of Tjilatjap, Java. Asheville's sole survivor will perish in a POW camp in 1945.

JAVA SEA: On the evening of 1 March, the submarine USS Perch, CO David A. Hunt, surfaced 30 miles NW of Surabaja, Java, and started in for an attack on the enemy convoy that was landing troops. Two Japanese destroyers attacked and drove her down with a string of depth charges which caused her to bottom at 135 feet. Several more depth charge attacks caused extensive damage, putting the starboard motors out of commission and causing extensive flooding throughout the boat. After repairs, the sub surfaced at 0200 hours on 2 March only to be again driven down by the enemy destroyers. The loss of oil, and air from damaged ballast tanks, convinced the enemy that the sub was breaking up and they went on to look for other kills, allowing USS Perch to surface. With the submarine's decks awash and only one engine in commission, the crew made all possible repairs. During the early morning of 3 March, a test dive was made with almost fatal results. Expert handling and good luck enabled her to surface from that dive; only to be attacked by two enemy cruisers and three destroyers. When the enemy shells commenced to straddle, the commanding officer ordered all hands on deck, and with all possible hull openings open, USS Perch was scuttled. The entire crew of 54 men and five officers were captured by a Japanese
destroyer; all but six men, who died of malnutrition in Japanese POW camps, survived the war. 

PACIFIC: After having attacked Wake Island on 24 Feb., Task Force Sixteen built around the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise is en route to attack Marcus Island. SBD Dauntlesses on antisubmarine patrol attack two Japanese submarines but the task force commander, Rear Admiral William F. "Bull" Halsey, opts to continue the mission.
USN Submarine Operations:
USS SEAWOLF sinks an armed transport at 07-02 N, 125-33E in Davao harbor.
USS TAMBOR sinks a civilian cargo ship at 21-18 N, 108-39E, NW of Hainan Island.
USS FINBACK sinks a sampan at 25-25 N, 126-31 E.0200.
USS HADDOCK sinks a civilian cargo ship at 32-18N, 126-52 E.

U.S.: The War Production Board decrees that suits for men and boys no longer will have trouser cuffs and pleats, vests and patch pockets.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2007)

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell establishes HQ, American Army Forces, China, Burma, and India, at Chungking, using his U.S. Task Force in China and American Military Mission to China (AMMISCA) personnel as a nucleus.

SWPA, (5th Air Force): 11th and 22d Bombardment Squadrons, 7th BG (Heavy), arrive at Melbourne, Australia from Jogjakarta, Java, NEI with B-17's and LB-30's. Air echelon of 14th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG [attached to 19th Bombardment Group (Heavy)] begins operating from Melbourne, Australia with B-17's, B-24's and LB-30's; ground echelon is at Bugo, Mindanano, Philippines attached to 5th Interceptor Command (Provisional). Air echelon of 28th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Singosari, Java, NEI to Melbourne, Australia with B-17's, B-24's and LB-30's. Ground echelon remains in Luzon and Mindanano , Philippines attached to the 5th Interceptor Command (Provisional).

EAST INDIES: The Dutch continue fighting on Java and report that the destruction of principal installations has been completed. The Australian Blackforce begins withdrawing from Buitenzorg to Sukabumi, about 30 miles to the south.

HAWAII: Japanese Operation K: during the night of the 4th/5th, two Kawanishi H8K1, Navy Type 2 Flying-Boats of the Yokohama Kokutai (Naval Air Corps) based at Wotje
Atoll in the Marshall Islands and refueled by submarines HIJMS I-15 and I-19 at French Frigate Shoals, fly 2,300 miles each way to drop four bombs near Punch Bowl crater on Oahu causing no damage. Overcast conditions prevent successful pursuit by U.S. aircraft.

INDIAN OCEAN: The Australian sloop HMAS Yarra, escorting a convoy of three ships from Tjilatjap, Java, Netherlands East Indies, to Fremantle, Western Australia, is attacked by the Japanese heavy cruisers HIJMS Atago, Maya and Takao and the destroyers HIJMS Anashi and Nowaki. The three other ships in the convoy are sunk first while HMAS Yarra, armed with three 4-inch guns, attempts to engage the Japanese force but they just stay out of range and pound the ship into a blazing wreck
and she sinks shortly after 0800 hours. Only 13 of the 151 men aboard Yarra survive; they are rescued by a Dutch submarine on 10 March.

JAPAN: The Japanese Imperial General Staff decides to expand its conquest to New Guinea, the Solomon Islands, the Fiji Islands and American Samoa. Taking the Fijis and Samoa would cut America's supply line to Australia.

PACIFIC: Carrier-based aircraft of TF-16 attack Marcus Island beginning at 0630 hours. USS Enterpris launches 32 SBD Dauntlesses and six F4F Wildcats against the island located 725 miles northwest of Wake Island. Despite intense antiaircraft fire, only one SBD is shot down; the two-man crew is captured by the Japanese.
Submarine USS Grampus torpedoes and sinks a Japanese tanker 145 miles south of Truk Island in the Caroline Islands.
Submarine USS Narwhal torpedoes and sinks a Japanese army cargo ship in the Ryukyu Islands.
Submarine USS S-39 torpedoes and sinks a Japanese oiler 170 miles northeast of Batavia, Java, NEI

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE), begins reorganizing his forces in the Philippines in preparation for his departure.
The Composite Visayan-Mindanao Force is divided into two commands. Brigadier General William F. Sharp retains command of forces on Mindanao; the Visayan forces are
placed under Brigadier General Bradford G. Chynoweth. MacArthur's plans envisage the formation of two more commands. Major General George F. Moore's harbor defense forces on Corregidor and other islands in Manila Bay will constitute one, the forces on Luzon the other.
General MacArthur informs Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell, Commandant of the Sixteenth Naval District, that he has been instructed to leave Corregidor. The plan is for him and his party to board the submarine USS Permit which is scheduled to leave Corregidor on 14 March.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese convoy bound for Huon Gulf, New Guinea, sails from Rabaul, New Britain Island, during the night of the 5th/6th.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of 30th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), arrives at Melbourne,Australia from Singosari, Java, NEI with B-17's, B-24's and LB-30's. Theground echelon is on Luzon and Mindanao , Philippines attached to the 5th Interceptor Command.

BURMA: British Lieutenant General Sir Harold Alexander arrives in Rangoon to become General Officer Commanding Burma Army. General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief India, has given Alexander orders to hold Rangoon at all costs. Alexander immediately orders the 1st Burma Division to counter-attack the Japanese from the north and the 17th Indian Division, which has be reinforced, to attack east of Pegu. Meanwhile, the Japanese capture Pegu, a railroad junction 50 miles north of Rangoon, and threaten to trap Alexander's forces.

EAST INDIES: The Dutch continue a losing battle for Java. At dusk, the Dutch troops in the vicinity of Batavia, the capital, surrender to the Japanese and, by 2130 hours that night, the city has been occupied. The Allies retreat toward Bandung in Java's central highland.
Carrier-based Japanese aircraft mount a damaging raid on the naval base at Tjilatjap, Java sinking 17 ships and completely destroying the harbor.

INDIA: Major General Lewis H. Brereton takes command of the USAAF 10th Air Force with HQ at New Delhi. The 10th Air Force has eight tactical aircraft, all B-17's.

JAPAN: Imperial General Headquarters issues Navy Directive No.62 ordering Commander-in- Chief, Combined Fleet, upon completion of the Java operation, to annihilate the remaining enemy force in Dutch New Guinea and to occupy strategic points of that territory. The objectives of the occupation are to survey the country for possible sites for air bases, anchorages and oilfields, as well to secure a good communication and supply line with British New Guinea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese transport Takao Maru, damaged and driven aground off Vigan, Luzon, on 10 December 1941, is destroyed by Filipino saboteurs.

U.K.: Admiral of the Fleet Sir Dudley Pound is replaced by Field Marshall Sir Alan Brooke, Chief of the Imperial General Staff, as Chairman of the British Chiefs of Staff Committee. This appointment improves relations between Prime Minster Winston Churchill and the Committee as Admiral Pound was noted for a strictly maritime point of view.
Winston Churchill proposes to U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt that a U.S. division be sent to New Zealand on the condition that the New Zealand Expeditionary Force remains in the Middle East.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2007)

BURMA: The newly arrived British 63d Brigade, under command of the Indian 17th Division, makes a futile effort to clear the block on the Rangoon-Pegu road and relieve the Pegu garrison, which is isolated. 
Lieutenant General Sir Harold Alexander, General Officer Commanding Burma Army, orders Rangoon evacuated since the situation in lower Burma is deteriorating rapidly; a denial program is to be put into effect at 0001 hours tomorrow.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): HQ 8th Pursuit Group and 35th, 36th and 80th Pursuit Squadrons arrive at Brisbane, Australia from the US with P-39's; first mission in Apr.

CHINA: U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma, and India, confers for the first time with Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek in Chungking.

EAST INDIES: On Java, the Japanese advance has sealed the Australian, British, Dutch and U. S. defenders into two pockets, one in the central highlands, the other near Surabaya, the Dutch naval base.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: USN Patrol Wing 10, which was based in the Philippines in December 1941, completes withdrawal from the Netherlands East Indies, and establishes headquarters in Perth, Western Australia, for patrol operations along the west coast of Australia. Sixty percent of the wing personnel are either dead or captives of the Japanese. Three of the four wing squadrons, Patrol Squadron VP-21, VP-22 and VP-102 are officially disestablished, and the remaining personnel and aircraft assets, PBY-4 and -5 Catalinas, are combined to bring up to full strength the remaining squadron, VP-101.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): HQ 22d BG (Medium) transfers from Brisbane to Ipswich, Australia.

BURMA: The British Army evacuates Rangoon, moving along Prome road except for demolition forces, which are removed by sea. The loss of Rangoon seriously handicaps supply and reinforcement of the Burma Army, which must now depend on air for this. Withdrawal from Rangoon is halted at Taukkyan by an enemy roadblock. The bypassed Allied force in Pegu is ordered to withdraw.

EAST INDIES: The Japanese conquest of Java is virtually complete. Radio and cable communications with Bandoeng cease. Final reports indicate that the Japanese are still advancing on all fronts, that the defenders are completely exhausted, and that all Allied fighter planes have been destroyed. The Japanese also capture Tjilatjap, the naval base on the south coast, and Surabaja was being evacuated in the face of strong Japanese forces.

NEW CALEDONIA: Major General Alexander M. Patch, commander- designate of the New Caledonia Task Force (6814), arrives on New Caledonia Island. 

NEW GUINEA: While returning from a reconnaissance mission over Gasmata and Rabaul in the Bismarck Archipelago, the crew of an RAAF Hudson of No. 32 Squadron, based at Seven Mile Airstrip, Port Moresby, sights a convoy of 11 ships heading for Salamaua.

U.S.: The practicability of using a radio sonobuoy in aerial anti-submarine warfare was demonstrated in an exercise conducted off New London, Connecticut, by nonrigid airship (or blimp) K-5 and submarine USS S-20 . The buoy could detect the sound of the submerged submarine's propellers at distances up to 3 miles, and radio reception aboard the blimp was satisfactory up to 5 miles
The Tuskegee flying school graduates its first cadets. This US school was segregated for Black students. They joined the 99th Pursuit Squadron. Names: Capt. Ben Davis Jr.; 2LT Mac Ross, Charles DeBow, LR Curtis, and George Roberts.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2007)

ALASKA: Brigadier General William O. Butler assumes command of the USAAF 11th Air Force with HQ at Ft Richardson, Anchorage. The 11th AF is assigned to the Alaska Defense Command (Major General Simon B. Buckner, Jr.) and the Alaska Defense Command is in turn assigned to the Western Defense Command (Lieutenant General John L. DeWitt), which was designated a theater of operations early in the war.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): HQ 10th Air Force begins moving from Patterson Field, Fairfield, Ohio to India. Between this date and 13 Mar, the 8 B-17's in India transport 474 troops and 29 tons (26.3 metric tonnes) of supplies from India to Magwe, Burma and on the return flights evacuate 423 civilians.

JAVA - The last mission by the Allied air force in Java is flown by two Hurricanes. On the next day the island commander surrenders to the Japanese.

SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelons of 16th and 17th Bombardment Squadrons, 27th Bombardment Group, cease operating from Batchelor Field, Northern Territory and begin a movement to Brisbane with A-24s; ground echelon is on Bataan. 89th and 90th Bombardment Squadrons, 3d BG transfer from Brisbane to Charters Towers with A-20's; first mission is in Apr. Following units transfer from Brisbane to Ballarat, Australia: HQ 38th BG (Medium) and 15th Reconnaissance Squadron (Medium) with B-26's. Ground echelon of 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) also transfers; air echelon of 69th remains in US until May 42. 39th Pursuit Squadron, 35th Pursuit Group with P-39's.

USN - Inshore Patrol Squadron VS-2-D14, which had arrived at Bora Bora on 17 February, inaugurated air operations from the Society Islands.

BURMA: Elements of the Japanese 33rd Division enter Rangoon which was abandoned by the British yesterday.
The British 63d Brigade and elements of the 16th, with tank and artillery support, clear the Japanese block on the Rangoon-Prome road at Taukkyan. During the period 8-13 March, the entire USAAF bomber force in India, two LB-30 and two B-24's and a B-17 begin moving a British infantry battalion and supplies to the American AVG, base at Magwe. A total of 474 troops and 29 tons of supplies are transported and on the return flights, the crews evacuate 423 civilians.

EAST INDIES: At 0900 hours on Java, the Commander-in- Chief of the Allied forces, Lieutenant General Hein Ter Poorten, broadcasts a proclamation to the effect that organized resistance by the Royal Netherlands East Indian Army in Java would end. The Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies and General Ter Poorten, together with the garrison commander of Bandoeng area, meet the Japanese Commander-in- Chief, Lieutenant General Imamura Hitoshi at Kalidjati that afternoon and agree to the capitulation of all the troops in the Netherlands East Indies. As a result, the Japanese occupy Surabaja by 1800 hours. On learning of the surrender, Australian Lieutenant-Colonel Arthur S. Blackburn, the leader of "Blackforce, " moves his troops to a position around Tjikadjang covering the roads leading to the south coast. 
That afternoon RAF Air Vice-Marshal Maltby and Major General Hervey Sitwell, General Officer Commanding British Troops Java, issues orders for all British units to comply and the Japanese wisely did not pursue the Allies into the rugged hills. Yet the Australians remain deployed and armed during the next three days with Blackburn contemplating the decision to fight on, with the rainy season approaching, and the health and medical facilities and survivability of his troops to consider plus untrained and inadequately equipped for jungle guerilla actions and mountain warfare, or surrender against all his soldiers desires to resist until defeated. He informed General Sitwell that he'd join the surrender and with that all weapons were thoroughly destroyed.
Over 100,000 Allied troops are taken prisoner on Java. More than 8,500 Dutch soldiers will die in captivity -- 25 percent -- and a further 10,500 Dutch civilian internees will perish, out of 80,000 interned. Many soldiers and civilians will die while hiding on remote islands, hoping for rescue, or building boats to flee to Australia.

NEW GUINEA: A Japanese convoy arrives in Huon Gulf during the night of the 7th/8th and under cover of a naval bombardment lands assault forces at Salamaua and Lae without opposition. The 2nd Maizuru Special Naval Landing Force and 400-men of a naval construction battalion land at Lae while a battalion group of the 144th Regiment lands at Salamaua. Members of the New Guinea Volunteer Rifles stationed in the two towns carried out demolition work and then withdrew westward.
During the day, the crew of an RAAF Hudson of No. 32 Squadron, based at Seven Mile Airstrip, Port Moresby, attacks the transports and scores a direct hit on an 8,000 ton ship which is later seen to be burning and listing.

NEW ZEALAND: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1, "Glen" to reconnoiter Wellington.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, issues a communique saying that his opponent, General HOMMA Masaharu, has committed suicide out of frustration. This story gets heavily embellished and just as heavily repeated. Homma reads the report with some amusement. He is less amused when inspecting officers from the Imperial General Staff in Tokyo arrive to find out why he hasn't taken the Philippines on time. They reprimand Homma for allowing his staff officers to live in plush hotels in Manila while their troops fight in the jungle. Some of Homma's staff are shipped off to Manchuria. However, the staff officers realize that Homma needs reinforcements, and ship in the 65th Brigade of 3,500 men and the 4th Infantry Division from Shanghai. Homma is not happy. The 4th's 11,000 men are the worst equipped division in the whole Japanese army. However, the siege guns from China are most welcome, and they hurl 240 mm shells at American islands in Manila Bay, including Fort Drum, the "concrete battleship."

U.S.: HQ of the USAAF 10th Air Force begins a movement from Patterson Field, Fairfield, Ohio to India.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: A leading brigade of the 7th Division Australian Imperial Force arrives in Adelaide, South Australia, from the Middle East. Elements of the division had been sent to Java where they soon became prisoners of the Japanese.
Submarine USS Swordfish disembarks U.S. High Commissioner to the Philippine Islands Francis B. Sayre and his party at Fremantle, Western Australia.

BURMA: Burma Army forces at Taukkyan continue a withdrawal northward without serious difficulty.

CANADA: An advance construction team of U.S. Army engineers arrives at Dawson Creek, British Columbia, to begin work on the 1,522 mile Alcan Highway between Dawson Creek and Fairbanks, Territory of Alaska, U.S.A.

EAST INDIES: At 1430 hours on Java, in compliance with the demands of Lieutenant General IMAMURA Hitoshi, Commander of the Japanese 16th Army, Dutch Lieutenant General Hein Ter Poorten makes a second radio broadcast in which all British, Australian and American units are ordered to lay down their arms.

NEW CALEDONIA: American troops, Task Force 6814 consisting of the HQ of the 51st Infantry Brigade and the 132d and 182 Infantry under the command of Major General Alexander M. Patch, land at Noumea on New Caledonia Island. A brief diplomatic scuffle ensues after Patch takes a dissident group of local militiamen under his command but the matter is quickly resolved in favor of the French and a new governor is appointed for the island.

NEW GUINEA: Land-based aircraft attack a Japanese convoy in Huon Gulf with unobserved results. Japanese aircraft continue the neutralization of points in New Guinea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, announces that General YAMASHITA Tomoyoki has replaced Lieutenant General HOMMA Masaharu as Commander of the Japanese 14th Army in the Philippines.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt again radios MacArthur to leave the Philippines and MacArthur agrees he will leave Corregidor by 15 March. The question is how. The original plan was for MacArthur and party to leave in the submarine USS Permit) on 14 March. However, the radio press in the U.S. began broadcasting demands that MacArthur be placed in command of all Allied Forces in Australia and the Japanese, realizing that he will flee, increase the size and frequency of naval patrols in Subic Bay and off Corregidor. A destroyer division is sighted in the southern Philippines heading north at high speed. Tokyo Rose is broadcasting that MacArthur will be captured within a month, and U.S. Navy officers give MacArthur a one-in-five chance. Therefore, It is decided not to wait for the submarine but to leave by motor torpedo (PT) boat as soon as preparations can be completed. The PT boats will take him to Mindanao Island and the party will then board three USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses at Del Monte Field for a flight to Australia. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Australian coastwatcher P. Good is executed by the Japanese on Buka Island, north of Bougainville. He had been betrayed by an Australian news broadcast reporting enemy shipping movements.

U.S. A major U.S. Army reorganization, implementing an Executive Order of 28 February, becomes effective today. General Headquarters is abolished and three autonomous commands, Army Ground Forces under Lieutenant General Lesley J. McNair, Army Air Forces under Lieutenant General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, and Services of Supply (later designated as Army Service Forces) under Major General Brehon B. Somervell, are given responsibility for Zone of Interior (ZI) functions under General George C. Marshall as Chief of Staff. The field forces remain under control of the War Department General Staff. The Air Corps and the US Army Air Force Combat Command, which previously had made up the Army Air Forces (AAF), are discontinued.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2007)

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India, is appointed Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, and spends most of the war arguing with Chinese Leader Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek. 

MIDWAY ATOLL: A Kawanishi H6K4, "Mavis", is shot down southwest of Midway by a VMF-221 F2A Buffalo fighter pilot. The flying boat, based at Wotje Atoll in the Marshall Islands, had been refueled at sea by a Japanese submarine.

SWPA, 5th Air Force: HQ 3d Bombardment Group and 13th Bombardment Squadron transfer from Brisbane to Charters Towers with A-20's; first mission is 6 Apr. Arriving at Brisbane are the A-24 air echelons of the following 27th BG units: 16th and 17th Bombardment Squadrons from Batchelor Field, Australia, and 91st BS from Malang, Java. Ground echelon of all 3 squadrons is on Bataan.

NEW GUINEA The Japanese make a landing at Finschhafen on the Huon Peninsula. The Japanese needed to capture towns such as Finschhafen and Salamaua to protect their forward air base at Lae.
USN TF 11 (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown Jr.), which includes ships of TF 17 (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher), on the heels of initial nuisance raids by RAAF Hudsons, attacks the Japanese invasion fleet (Rear Admiral Kajioka Sadamichi) off Lae and Salamaua. Sixty one SBD Dauntlesses of Bombing Squadron Two, Scouting Squadron Two, VB-5 and VS-5, and TBD Dauntlesses of Torpedo Squadron Two and VT 5, supported by F4F Wildcats of Fighting Squadrons Three and VF 42 from the aircraft carriers USS Lexington and Yorktown fly over the 15,000-foot Owen Stanley Mountains on the tip of New Guinea to hit Japanese shipping.
They sink armed a merchant cruiser, an auxiliary minelayer, and a transport; and damage light cruiser HIJMS Yubari; destroyers HIJMS Yunagi, Asanagi, Oite, Asakaze, and Yakaze; a minelayer; seaplane carrier; a transport; and a minesweeper. One VS-2 SBD is lost to antiaircraft fire. 
Eight USAAF B-17E's and RAAF Hudsons conduct follow up strikes but inflict no appreciable additional damage.
Japanese Navy aircraft based at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, attack targets around Huon Gulf and in the Port Moresby area.
In a message to British Prime Minister Churchill, President Franklin D. Roosevelt hails the raid as"the best day's work we've had." The success of the U.S. carrier strike (the first time in which two carrier air groups attack a common objective) convinces Japanese war planners that continued operations in the New Guinea area will require carrier support, thus setting the stage for confrontation in the Coral Sea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Lieutenant General Jonathan M. Wainwright, Commanding General I Corps, visits General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, on Corregidor and learns that he (Wainwright) will head Luzon Force and that his I Corps will be turned over to Brigadier General Albert M. Jones, Commanding General Philippine 51st Division. General MacArthur, after his withdrawal from the Philippines, plans to remain in control of Philippine operations from Australia through Colonel Lewis C. Beebe, who will be deputy chief of staff of USAFFE.
Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell, Commandant Sixteenth Naval District, gives Lieutenant John Bulkeley, Commander of Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron Three (MTBRon 3) based on Bataan, his orders regarding the evacuation of General MacArthur and his party from Corregidor Island to Mindanao Island. Bulkeley, with PT-41, is to pick up his passengers, including General and Mrs. MacArthur and their son, and Major General Richard K. Sutherland, MacArthur's Chief of Staff, at North Dock at Corregidor at 1930 hours tomorrow. PT-34 and PT-35 are to remain at their base on Bataan so that the Japanese do not observe any unusual activity; these two boats will transport Admiral Rockwell and his Chief of Staff, Captain Ray, USN, who will be transported from Corregidor to Bataan by launch. The fourth PT boat, PT-32, will pick up passengers at Quarantine Dock at Mariveles at 1915 hours. The plan is for the four boats to rendezvous at the entrance to Manila Bay at 2000 hours tomorrow night.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Japanese troops land on Buka Island, the 190 square mile island just north of Bougainville Island. The two islands are separated by Buka Passage.

U.S.: The House of Representatives votes to increase the U. S. national debt from US$65 billion to US$125 billion. (Considering inflation, that is from US$792 billion to US$1.524 trillion in 2002 dollars.)

USN - A contract with the Office of Scientific Research and Development became effective whereby the Johns Hopkins University agreed to operate a laboratory which became known as the Applied Physics Laboratory. This was one of several important steps in the transition of the radio-proximity fuze from development to large scale production. Other steps taken within the next 6 weeks included the organizational transfer of Section T from the National Defense Research Committee directly to the Office of Scientific Research and Development and the relocation of most of the Section T staff from the Carnegie Institution of Washington to the Applied Physics Laboratory at Silver Spring, Md.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2007)

BURMA: The Burma Army regroups in preparation for the defense of upper Burma. In the Irrawaddy Valley, the Indian 17th Division is disposed in the Tharrawaddy area. In the Sittang Valley, the Burma 1st Division, after successful diversionary attacks against Shwegyin and Madauk, east of Nyaunglebin, withdraws, except for the 13th Brigade, to positions north of Kanyutkwin. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, is placed in command of the Chinese 5th and 6th Armies (actually the size of a Western division). The Chinese 6th Army is holding Shan States; the Chinese 5th Army, except for the 200th Division disposed in the Toungoo area, is to concentrate at Mandalay.

CANADA: Canadian and U.S. representatives meet in Ottawa to discuss the construction of buildings and facilities on the Northwest Staging Route, the air route that will be established between Edmonton, Alberta, and Whitehorse, Yukon Territory, to permit flying aircraft from the continental U.S. to the Territory of Alaska.. The meeting ends tomorrow.

EAST CHINA SEA: Submarine USS Pollack, operating in the East China Sea about 270 miles east of Shanghai, China, sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship and a passenger-cargo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, his family, Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell and their staffs embark from Corregidor and Bataan in four PT boats, PT-32, PT-34, PT-35 and PT-41, of Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron Three (MTBRon 3). The plan is that the boats will make for Tagauayan Island, in the Cuyo Group, and arrive by 0730 hours tomorrow morning.
Three USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses takeoff from Australia to fly to Del Monte Field on Mindanao to pick up the MacArthur party. One turns back due to mechanical problems, the second crashes at sea off Mindanao and the third lands at Del Monte however; it is in poor mechanical condition.
Major General Jonathan Wainwright assumes command of the 95,000 Americans and Filipinos on Bataan and Corregidor.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2007)

ANDAMAN ISLANDS: The garrison (a British company and a Gurkha battalion) of this group of islands in the Bay of Bengal is withdrawn, since the loss of Rangoon, Burma, makes it unfeasible to maintain this seaplane base.

BURMA: The Burma Army establishes headquarters at Maymyo.

EAST INDIES: On Java, the senior American, Australian and British officers sign a formal surrender document with the Japanese at their headquarters in Bandoeng.

INDIA: Three transports arrive at Karachi after sailing from Australia. Aboard the three ships are the ground echelons of the USAAF's 7th BG (Heavy) and 88th Reconnaissance Squadron (Heavy) arriving from Australia and the 16th and 25th Pursuit Squadrons, 51st Pursuit Group from the U.S. Cargo aboard the ships includes ten crated P-40s. The 51st Pursuit Group's P-40s had been aboard the seaplane tender USS Langley when she was sunk on 27 
February.

JAPAN: Japanese Prime Minister General TOJO Hideki urges Australia to submit to Japanese rule or face an invasion like the recently conquered Dutch East Indies.

NEW CALEDONIA: U.S. Army troops (Brigadier General Alexander M. Patch) land on New Caledonia Island to establish a base at Noumea. The Army unit is Task Force 6814 consisting of 17,500 men of the 51st Infantry Brigade headquarters and the 132d and 182d Infantry Regiments plus supporting units.
One of the soldiers landing that day was Bill McLaughlin. He writes, "We had been about 37 days from Brooklyn, New York, to Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, and then about a week or ten days in Bendigo, Victoria, 40 miles inland from Melbourne. Back on the ship for another ten days to New Caledonia. It was found that the harbor was too shallow to allow our ship to dock, and we had to go over the side into small boats to take us ashore. There, we were marched through the streets (sea legs and all), and another long haul out to our first bivouac area, and a horde of mosquitoes. Many years later, writing a native of Noumea, Henri Daly, I mentioned that the sullen faces we saw all thru our march in Noumea, showed most of them were pro Vichy French. 
He wrote back, 'Oh, Bill, did you ever think how most of the adults felt seeing some 15,000 lusty American youth, coming into our small country?' I still think I was right..the next month we saw the countrymen moving on to Noumea, in protest with their rifles, and driving out the Vichys." 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Three-quarters of the Americans and Filipinos troops defending Bataan and Corregidor now have major health problems. An estimated 500 to 700 per day are coming down with malaria and dysentery is rampant from drinking tainted water. Meanwhile, the Japanese are bringing in fresh infantry and artillery units from China.
During the night of the 12th/13th, the four motor torpedo (PT) boats carrying General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, his family, Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell, Commandant Sixteenth Naval District, and their staffs from Luzon to Tagauayan Island in the Cuyo Group became separated. PT-32 could only use two of its three engines and the other boats had to stop from time to time to clean gasoline strainers. The first boat to arrive at Tagauayan was PT-34 at 0930 hours, two hours late; in the late afternoon, PT-41 and PT-42 arrive in the cove from other islands where they had hidden during the morning hours. PT-35 was missing. Because of the condition of PT-32, the passengers on this boat were divided between the other two boats and these two refueled using fuel drums carried as deck cargo. The crew of PT-32 was ordered to remain at Tagauayan to await the arrival of the submarine USS Permit and PT-35 and give directions to the captains of both vessels and then the PT-32 could get underway for Panay Island to obtain fuel. At 1800 hours, PT-34 and PT-41 get underway for Cagayan on Mindanao Island.

U.S.: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an executive order combining the duties of Commander in Chief U.S. Fleet and the Chief of Naval Operations (CNO). Admiral Ernest J King, Commander-in- Chief U.S. Fleet, is designated to replace Admiral Harold R Stark as Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) effective 26 March.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: A Japanese force from the 4th Fleet sails from Rabaul, New Britain Island, for Buka Island, Solomon Islands, which is eventually seized together with other positions in the northern Solomons. 

INDIA: The first detachment of U.S. troops (USAAF personnel) to reach the China-Burma- India Theater arrive at Karachi, having been diverted from Java, Netherlands East Indies.

NEW GUINEA: The Japanese, having gained firm positions in the Lae-Salamaua area, replace infantry with naval forces.

NEW ZEALAND: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a "Glen" submarine launched patrol plane to reconnoiter Auckland.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Gar torpedoes and sinks a Japanese victualling stores ship between 6 and 10 miles SW of Mikura Jima, south of Tokyo Bay.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The two motor torpedo (PT) boats carrying General Douglas MacArthur, his family, Rear Admiral Francis W. Rockwell and their staffs, PT-34 and PT-41, arrive at Cagayan on Mindanao Island in the early morning. Later in the day, a third boat, PT-35, arrives at Cagayan. The three boats had made the 560-mile voyage in heavy to moderate seas in two days.
The next leg of MacArthurâs journey to Australia is to be by B-17's but only one B-17 has reached Del Monte Field and it had wheezed in to a wobbly landing. MacArthur, furious, will allow no one to board the "dangerously decrepit" aircraft, and demands the "three best planes in the U.S. or Hawaii," manned by "completely adequate, experienced" airmen be flown to Del Monte. 
Unfortunately, Major General George Brett, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces in Australia, has neither. The party must now await the arrival of three additional B-17 Flying Fortresses from Australia.
The submarine USS Permit arrives at Tagauayan Island and finds the fourth motor torpedo (PT) boat involved in the evacuation of the MacArthur party, PT-32, there. The PT boat is not seaworthy and the submarines takes the boat's crew aboard and PT-32 is destroyed by gunfire.

U.S.: HQ USAAF activates HQ XII Bomber Command at MacDill Field, Tampa, Florida.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): 26th Pursuit Squadron, 51st Pursuit Group, arrives at Karachi, India from the US with P-40's; first mission is 15 Oct.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 36th Pursuit Squadron, 8th Pursuit Group, transfers from Brisbane to Lowood, Australia with P-39's.

RAAF - During a Japanese strafing attack, a Ford Trimotor A45-2 is destroyed on the ground at 7-Mile Drome.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Japanese aircraft bomb Horn Island located 10 miles off the northern coast of Queensland. Horn Island, in the Torres Strait between Queensland and New Guinea, will become the main tactical base for Allied air operations in the Torres Strait. The island will be subject to nine Japanese air raids during WWII.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): HQ 51st Pursuit Group arrives at Karachi, India from the US. 9th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), arrives at Karachi, India from Australia with B-17's; first mission is 2 Apr.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 13th Reconnaissance Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), transfers from Melbourne to Laverton, Australia with B-17's; the 13th will be redesignated 403d BS on 22 Apr; first mission is Oct 42. Air echelon of 14th BS (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), ceases operating from Melbourne, Australia with B-17's; men and equipment are transferred to other units; the ground echelon is at Bugo, Mindanano and fights as infantry; the unit is carried as an active unit but is not manned or equipped after the surrender of the Philippiness in May 42.
Detachment of the 22d BS (Heavy), 7th BG, ceases operating from Townsville and returns to base at Melbourne with B-17's. 40th Reconnaissance Squadron is formed at Townsville, Australia with LB-30's and assigned to 19th BG (Heavy); first mission is today; squadron is redesignated 435th BS (Heavy) on 22 Apr. Air echelon of 88th Reconnaissance Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), ceases operating from Townsville, Australia with B-17's and begins moving to Karachi, India; squadron is redesignated 436th BS on 22 Apr; first mission in CBI is 4 Jun.

U.S.: The U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff decide to continue on the defensive in the Pacific with forces already there and to build up forces in United Kingdom for an offensive against Germany. German submarines have sunk so many tankers during the past two months that the War Production Board orders gasoline deliveries be cut 20 percent in 17 eastern states and the District of Columbia.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt asks the 48 state governors to set speed limits at 40 mph to conserve tires.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2007)

1942: ALASKA: The XI Interceptor Command is activated at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage. Its operational components are the 11th and the 18th Pursuit Squadrons.

BURMA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India, is notified that British General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief India, is responsible for operations In Burma. 

NEW CALEDONIA: The 67th Pursuit Squadron, the first USAAF tactical unit in the theater, arrives from the U.S. with 45 crated P-400 Airacobras.

NEW ZEALAND: Car and bicycle tire shortages become apparent.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the Manila Bay area the Japanese, having emplaced additional artillery along the southern shore of Manila Bay southwest of Ternate, renew intensive bombardment of fortified islands in the bay. The shelling is conducted daily and in great force through 21 March, despite U.S. counterbattery fire. Forts Frank and Drum are particularly hard hit.
At Del Monte Airfield on Mindanao, General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces, Far East, and his party wait for B-17's to take them to Australia. Officers in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, are trying to scrape together the necessary aircraft. While MacArthur waits, his aide, Sid Huff, takes Jean MacArthur's mattress off motor torpedo (PT) boat PT-41 which leads to a wild story that the mattress is supposedly full of gold bars. In fact, it's full of feathers.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2007)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 3 B-17's of the 40th Reconnaissance Squadron (Heavy), 19th BG begin evacuating General Douglas MacArthur, his family, and his staff from Del Monte, Mindanao, Philippines to Australia. 39th Pursuit Squadron, 35th Pursuit Group, transfers from Ballarat to Mount Gambier, Australia with P-39's; first combat is 2 Jun. 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG, arrives at Sydney, Australia from the US with B-17's; first mission is 13 Aug. 68th Pursuit Squadron, 58th Pursuit Group, arrives at Amberly Field, Australia from the US with P-39's.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese siege guns bombard American forts in Manila Bay. One 240 mm shell detonates beneath a Fort Frank powder room, breaking up the concrete and hurling some 60 (filled) powder cans about. Miraculously, none of them explode or catch fire.
Submarine USS Permit delivers ammunition to Corregidor Island, and evacuates the second increment of naval radio and communications intelligence people.
On Mindanao Island, two B-17's arrive just before 2400 hours, the runway lit by two flares, one at each end. Lead pilot Lieutenant Frank P. Bostrom drinks eight cups of coffee to fortify himself for the return flight while mechanics repair his defective supercharger. Bostrom tells General Douglas MacArthur his party must abandon their luggage and Jean MacArthur boards carrying only a silk scarf and a coat with a fur collar.

U.K.: British Lord Privy Seal Sir Stafford Cripps leaves London to negotiate with Indian leaders who want independence. Cripps will offer freedom after the war. Hindu leaders Mahatma Gandhi and Jawaharal Nehru demand immediate independence for a unified India while Moslem League President Mohammed Ali Hinnah wants a separate Pakistan. 

U.S.: The Maritime Commission places orders for another 234 "Liberty" ships -- slow-moving 10,500-ton merchant vessels.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The USAAF 9th Pursuit Squadron arrives at Darwin, Northern Territory, with P-40Es to provide air defense for the port. Shortly after 0001 hours at Del Monte Field on Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands, the two B-17 Flying Fortresses that picked up General Douglas MacArthur and his party, take off for the 1,500 miles flight to Darwin, Northern Territory. The General sits in the radio operator's seat, his chief of staff, Major General Richard K. Sutherland, squeezed into the bomb bay. Lieutenant Bostrom's overloaded B-17 staggers into the air with one engine spluttering. It is MacArthur's son's first airplane flight, and he is excited until turbulence renders him airsick. When the plane reaches Darwin, the city is under Japanese attack, and the aircraft are diverted to the emergency strip, Batchelor Field, 50 miles away. They deplane at 0900 hours, barely able to stand. MacArthur spots an American officer and asks him about the buildup to reconquer the Philippines. The officer says, "So far as I know, sir, there are very few troops here." Startled, MacArthur turns to Sutherland, and says, "Surely he is wrong." MacArthur and his party breakfast on canned peaches and baked beans. The General demands a motorcade to the nearest train station in Alice Springs, Northern Territory, 1,000 miles away because his wife is exhausted from air travel. But MacArthur's son, also exhausted is now on intravenous feeding. The doctors cannot guarantee "little Arthur will make it over a long desert drive without shelter or food." MacArthur and his party board two DC-3s borrowed from a local airline, and take off as a Japanese air raid is starting. They reach Alice Springs, which resembles an Old West town replete with saloon, wooden boardwalks, and flies, without further incident. MacArthur watches a double feature at the local movie theater, his first film since leaving Manila, and the party sleeps on cots on the hotel's verandah.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): General Douglas MacArthur arrives in Australia to assume command of United Nations forces in the SWPA. He actually assumed command on 18 Apr. 8th Bombardment Squadron, 3d BG, transfers from Brisbane to Charters Towers with A-20's; first mission is 1 Apr. 9th Pursuit Squadron, 49th Pursuit Group transfers from Williamstown to Darwin, Australia with P-40's; first mission is 18 Mar.

INDIA: Air Vice Marshal Donald F. Stevenson, commanding Allied air forces, moves HQ from Burma to Calcutta. India.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Grayback sinks a Japanese collier 6 miles west of Port Lloyd, Chichi Jima, Bonin Islands.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The submarine USS Permit, which was originally scheduled to evacuate General Douglas MacArthur and party from Corregidor, is damaged by depth charges off Tayabas Bay, Luzon, but remains on patrol.

US: The United States, in agreement with Allied governments, assumes responsibility for the strategic defense of entire Pacific Ocean.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: On the day after General Douglas MacArthur arrived in Australia, the USAAF operational strength consists of about 213 combat aircraft, i.e., 12 B-17 Flying Fortresses, 27 A-24 Dauntless dive bombers, several miscellaneous light and medium bombers, 33 P-39 and 52 P-400 Airacobras, 92 P-40s and miscellaneous transport and other noncombat aircraft. Approximately 100 additional aircraft are being repaired or assembled. Very few of the fighter pilots are experienced or well trained and most of the bomber crews are exhausted and have low morale.
In the morning, General Douglas MacArthur sends his staff officers by plane south from Alice Springs, Northern Territory, while he orders up a special train for himself and his family. Jean MacArthur will have no more flying. The MacArthurs board a three-car wooden train drawn by a steam locomotive, that scuttles down a narrow-gauge line. The train chugs off on a 70-hour journey down 1,028 miles of track to Adelaide, South Australia. 

BURMA: Pilots of the 3d Fighter Squadron, AVG attack a Japanese airfield near Moulmein at 0755 hours destroying three bombers, two transports and 11 fighters on the ground.

CHINA: USN river gunboat Tutuila, decommissioned at Chungking, China, on 18 January, is leased to the Chinese government for the duration of the war. 

NEW HEBRIDES: U.S. Army troops, two companies of the 182d Infantry and an engineer company, arrive on Efate Island to build an airfield.

U.K.: Vice Admiral Lord Louis Mountbatten, Queen Victoria's grandson, is named Chief of Combined Operations.

U.S.: The government creates the War Relocation Authority to "Take all people of Japanese descent into custody, surround them with troops, prevent them from buying land, and return them to their former homes at the close of the war." As a result, 120,000 men, women, and children were rounded up on the West Coast. Three categories of internees were created: Nisei (native U.S. citizens of Japanese immigrant parents), Issei (Japanese immigrants), and Kibei (native U.S. citizens educated largely in Japan). The internees were transported to one of ten relocation centers in California, Utah, Arkansas, Arizona, Idaho, Colorado, and Wyoming. One Japanese American, Gordon Hirabayashi, fought internment all the way to the Supreme Court. He argued that the Army, responsible for effecting the relocations, had violated his rights as a U.S. citizen. The court ruled against him, citing the nation's right to protect itself against sabotage and invasion as sufficient justification for curtailing his and other Japanese Americans' constitutional rights.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2007)

ALASKA: Military Intelligence warns that a Japanese seizure of the Aleutian Islands, or a raid on Alaska, could be expected at any time. It is believed that the attack would be to prevent the U.S. from invading Japan from the north, or to obstruct Soviet/American communications.

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur and his party endure traveling in a tiny railroad coach with two hard wooden seats running lengthwise. The second car is a diner with a long wooden table, washtubs full of ice, and an Australian army stove. Two Australian sergeants and an army nurse do the housekeeping. To switch from diner to passenger car, the train has to stop, and passengers have to get out of one car and walk along the ground to the other. MacArthur and his families sit in the car, besieged by flies. MacArthur goes to sleep. At one point, the engineer stops the train, surrounded by sheep ranchers. The general thinks they want a speech from the war hero but actually they want a doctor to assist one of the ranchers; after the surgery, the train leaves.

BURMA: Lieutenant General William J. Slim, former General Officer Commanding 10th Indian Division in Syria, arrives in Burma to take command
of Imperial troops, now formed into the Burma I Corps. In the Sittang Valley, Japanese troops attack Toungoo, the original training base of the American Volunteer Group. General Slim aims to hold the Japanese on the Prome-Toungoo line, blocking two roads. Between the roads is 80 miles of jungle and hills, with no connecting roads. Two Chinese armies move to Toungoo to block that route. While Chinese divisions are the strength of British brigades, they are good troops with years of experience in fighting the Japanese.
However, their top leader, Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, more concerned with fighting rival Communist leader Mao Zedong (Mao Tse-Tung), is reluctant to commit his troops. And communications between Slim and the American commanding the Chinese troops, Lieutenant General Jospeh Stilwell, are slow and complicated. British forces are in poor shape, too, demoralized and in retreat. The 17th Division has been on the run, and 1st Burmese is untested. Slim's HQ's radio batteries have to be recharged by operating a pedal-driven generator. Slim has one trump card, though, the 7th Armoured Brigade, superior to the tankless Japanese.

FIJI ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a Yokosuka E14Y1,"Glen" to reconnoiter Suva on Vitu Levu Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Philippine President Manuel Quezon and 13 members of his party are transported from Dumaguete, Negros Island, to Oroquito, Mindanao Island, after a 240-mile voyage in motor torpedo boat PT-41.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Japanese "Betty" medium bombers, attack the Broome Airfield, Western Australia, at high altitude. There are a number of craters off the end of the strip and in the tidal flats; one aboriginal is killed by a bomb splinter but no other casualties or damage was caused.

BURMA: Japanese troops, reinforced by the 18th and 56th Division which had arrived by sea at Rangoon a few days earlier, attack the Chinese 6th Army near Toungoo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Major General Jonathan Wainwright learns that he has been promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General and that Washington has placed him in command of all U.S. Forces in the Philippines (USFIP).


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Late in the afternoon, General Douglas MacArthur's train reaches Kooringa, 80 miles north of Adelaide, South Australia. One of his staff officers, Colonel Dick Marshall, who had been sent on ahead, boards the train and tells the general that there are fewer than 32,000 Allied troops, American, British, and Australian, in the whole country, most of them service forces. There is not a single tank in the nation and the only combat-ready force is one brigade of the Australian 6th Division. If the Japanese land, the Australians intend to withdraw to the "Brisbane Line," holding the settled southern and eastern coasts, abandoning the northern ports to the Japanese.
Supply lines to the rest of the Allied world, committed to defeating Germany first, are long. "God have mercy on us," MacArthur whispers. It is, he writes, his greatest shock and surprise of the whole war. In Adelaide, MacArthur swaps his little train for a luxurious private car provided by Australia's commissioner of railways. The press is there to greet him and seek a statement. MacArthur scrawls on the back of an envelope, "The President of the United States ordered me to break through the Japanese lines ...for the purpose, as I understand it, of organizing the American offensive against Japan, a primary object of which is the relief of the Philippines. I came through and I shall return."
A single Mitsubishi Ki-15, Army Type 97 Command Reconnaissance Plane (later assigned the Allied Code Name "Babs") takes off from Koepang, Timor, to reconnoiter the defenses of Darwin, Northern Territory, in readiness for a larger strike force of Mitsubishi G4M, Navy "Betty" bombers. Coast watchers on Bathurst Island notify Darwin of the approaching reconnaissance aircraft at about 1200 hours and it is shot down by USAAF P-40 pilots of the 9th Pursuit Squadron. As anticipated, the Japanese bombers make a raid that same day but not on Darwin. They fly 200 miles further southeast and bomb Katherine, Northern Territory. They presumably were hoping to find Allied bombers at the Katherine Airfield but none were there and damage at the airfield is minimal.

BURMA: The Burma 1st Division, upon being relieved on the Toungoo front by the Chinese 200th Division, Chinese 5th Army, begins a movement to the Irrawaddy front, leaving a large area south of Toungoo undefended. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, now in Burma, issues orders for Chinese participation in the defense of the line Toungoo-Prome. The Chinese 5th Army is charged with the defense of Toungoo; its 200th Division is reinforced by attachment of the Temporary 55th Division (T-55th ) of the Chinese 6th Army, which is to move to Pyawbwe. In army reserve, the Chinese 22d Division is directed to Taungdwingyi, where it is to be prepared to assist the British in the Prome area while the Chinese 96th Division is to move to Mandalay.
Japanese bombers and fighters open as 24-hour operation against Magwe Airdrome. Pilots of the 3d Fighter Squadron, AVG shoot down two "Nate's" at 1430 hours. The Japanese attack the airfield and destroy nine RAF Blenheim Mk. IV bombers and three AVG P-40s on the ground and three RAF Hurricane Mk. IIs in the air.

INDIA: The Assam-Burma-China Ferry Command is activated. It consists of 25 Pan-American World Airways DC-3 transports, which are soon diverted from mission of taking supplies to China in order to supply forces withdrawing from Burma.

JAPAN: In THE JAPAN TIMES newspaper, Rear Admiral SOSA Tanetsuga warns the Japanese people of American bases in Alaska and the Aleutians that could threaten the Homeland.

NEW GUINEA: The first four Curtiss Kittyhawks Mk. IAs of RAAF No. 75 Squadron arrive at Seven Mile Airdrome at Port Moresby. As they fly over the airdrome, they are fired on by anti-aircraft which damages three of the four aircraft; one never flies again. The remainder of the squadron arrives two hours later. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Lieutenant General Jonathan Wainwright, as commander of U.S. Forces in the Philippines (USFIP), which supersedes U.S. Army Forces, Far East (USAFFE), establishes headquarters on Corregidor Island and appoints Major General Lewis Beebe his chief of staff. Major General Edward P. King, Jr., is named commander of Luzon Force.


U.S.: The United States agrees to provide US$500 million in aid to China. (With inflation, US$500 million in 1942 is equal to US$5.5 trillion in year 2002 dollars.)


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Army aviation engineers begin work on the secret Otter Point Airfield on the 675 square mile Umnak Island separated from Unalaska Island, site of NavalOperating Base Dutch Harbor and Fort Mears, by Unmak Pass. By the end of the month, a 100 by 5,000 foot runway has been completed using Marston matting.

ANDAMAN ISLANDS: The Japanese invade these islands in the eastern part of the Bay of Bengal without opposition.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, American and Filipino troops dig in for the next round. The I Corps fields 32,000 men and 50 guns on the west, while II Corps has 28,000 men and about 100 guns on the east, including 31 naval guns up to 3-inch. Troops have been trained in jungle warfare, trenches and dugouts built, mines laid, and a 12-foot palisade of bamboo erected across the front. The Japanese are having ration trouble, too, as the 14th Army has cut rations from 62 ounces to 23; about 13,000 Japanese troops are in the hospital. But General HOMMA Masaharu, commanding the Japanese 14th Army, enjoys an edge: two Army bomber regiments comprising 60 heavy bombers, plus naval air force units. Homma plans to seize the dominant Mount Samat, centerpiece of the American line, then drive southeast to Limay, ringing the mountains to turn west towards Mariveles, the peninsula's base. The attack will be led by the newly-arrived 4th Division and the 65th Brigade. Meanwhile, Japanese aircraft drop beer cans tied with ribbons, asking Wainwright to surrender. The appeal is ignored.

U.S.: In California, the first 1,000 Japanese-Americans arrive at the Manzanar Relocation Camp For Ethnic Japanese. The camp is located in the Owens Valley on the west side of U.S. Highway 395 about 50 miles south of Bishop and 12 miles north of Lone Pine. Today, this is a National Historic Site.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2007)

BURMA: In a surprise attack on Kyungon Airfield, north of Toungoo, the Japanese rout the defenders (troops of Chinese 200th Division and rear elements of the Burma 1st Division) and cut the rail line and road, thus partially surrounding Toungoo. The Chinese fall back on Toungoo, while the Burmese succeed in withdrawing to the Irrawaddy front.

CHINA: British General Harold Alexander, General Officer Commanding Burma Army, and Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek meet to discuss plans for the cooperation of Chinese and British Forces. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese begin an intense air and artillery bombardment of Bataan. Luzon-based Japanese Army and Navy aircraft begin a thorough bombardment of Corregidor, continuing through the end of March. During this period night air attacks are conducted for the first time. A Filipino patrol on Bataan kills a Japanese officer who brought his documents with him to the front. They include orders for a reconnaissance in force on Mount Samat, followed by an attack on 26 March so the Americans dig trenches on Mount Samat.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, now menaced by the Japanese, Australian coastwatcher Don McFarland heads for the isolated west coast community of Lavor with Martin Clemens and Ken Hay to set up a new observation post. 

THAILAND: Ten P-40s of the 1st Fighter Squadron, AVG, based at Kunming Airdrome, China, and staging through Loiwing and Namsang, Burma, strafe Chiengmai Airdrome between 0710 and 0725 hours. Fifteen Japanese Army bombers are destroyed on the ground but two AVG P-40s are shot down by ground fire; one pilot is killed and the second is taken prisoner after evading capture for 28 days.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG, transfers from Hickam Field to Mokuleia, Territory of Hawaii with B-17's and continues flying patrols.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of 91st Bombardment Squadron, 27th BG, ceases operating from Brisbane, Australia and begins moving to Charters Towers with A-24s. Ground echelon is on Bataan.

U .S.: The Pacific Theater of Operations is established as an area of U.S. responsibility by the Combined Chiefs of Staff.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: An advanced flight echelon of B-26s assigned to the 22d BG (Medium) arrives at Archerfield Airdrome, Brisbane via the Pacific ferry route.

General Douglas MacArthur finally consents to see Lt. General George Brett who commands all Allied air units in Australia. Brett later recalls, "MacArthur went into a dissertation on the air forces. It was evident that he had nothing but contempt and criticism for them. `They lack discipline, organization, purposeful intent,' he said." Brett's assessment is that the key to MacArthur's speech is that the Philippine campaign had been lost-but "through no fault of his." 
Jean MacArthur goes shopping in Melbourne, Victoria, to buy clothes, and finds out that most Australians have no idea of what they've been through. The Myer Emporium salesgirl looks her over, shakes her head sadly, and says, "SSW. Well, I don't know whether we've got anything." What does SSW mean? "Small-sized woman. They're
hard to fit." Another shopper recognizes Mrs. MacArthur, and says, sympathetically, "Won't your clothes soon be arriving from Manila?"
An advance air echelon of the USAAF 22d BG (Medium) equipped with B-26 Marauders arrives at Archefield Airdrome near Brisbane, Queensland, via the South Pacific ferry route. These are the first B-26s to reach an active war zone. The ground echelon has been in Australia for a month.

NEW GUINEA: On 21 March, RAAF No. 75 Squadron arrived at Seven Mile Aerodrome at Port Moresby with 17 Curtiss Kittyhawk Mk. IA (= USAAF P-40E) fighters. Today, only seven of the original aircraft are operational.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 16th and 17th Bombardment Squadrons , 27th Bombardment Group, cease operating from Brisbane with A-24s and begin moving to Charters Towers.

PACIFIC: Three Japanese merchant ships are sunk by U.S. submarines:
(1) USS Drum sinks a cargo ship about 120 miles south southwest of Tokyo, Japan;
(2) USS Pompano sinks a tanker about 70 miles NW of Naha, Okinawa; and
(3) USS Tautog sinks a transport about 460 miles SE of Ulithi Atoll, Caroline Islands.

SOCIETY ISLANDS: The U.S. 162d Infantry of the 41st Infantry Division, arrives at the 14 square mile Bora Bora Island in French Polynesia. Bora Bora Island is about 2,650 miles SSE of Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii.

BURMA: The Chinese 200th Division is virtually besieged in Toungoo. Elements of the Temporary 55th Division (T-55th) of the Chinese 6th Army, arrive north of the town but do not attack. The Burma I Corps is ordered to concentrate in the Prome-Allanmyo area. 

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 launches a E14Y1, "Glen" , to reconnoiter Kiska and Amchitka Islands.

CANADA: British Columbia Security Commission initiates scheme of forcing men to road camps and women and children to "ghost town" detention camps.

MIDWAY ISLANDS: Light cruiser USS St. Louis arrives and disembarks Companies "C" and "D," 2d Marine Raider Battalion, and a 37 mm gun battery of the 3d Defense Battalion.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: At a meeting with the Australian Advisory War Council, General Douglas MacArthur gives his views on the situation in Southeast Asia and the southwest Pacific. He doubts that the Japanese are able to undertake an invasion of Australia, and believes that it would be a great blunder on their part if they attempted it. However, he believes that the Japanese "might try to overrun Australia in order to demonstrate their superiority over the white races." He suggests that the main danger is from isolated raids and attempts to secure air bases in the country and therefore, the first step is to make Australia secure.
General Douglas MacArthur receives the citation for his Medal of Honor at a formal dinner in Melbourne, Victoria. He tells the audience, "I have come as a soldier in a great crusade of personal liberty as opposed to perpetual slavery. My faith in our ultimate victory is invincible, and I bring you tonight the unbreakable spirit of the free man's military code in support of our joint cause." The Australians are delighted. MacArthur continues, that the medal is not "intended so much for me personally as it is a recognition of the indomitable courage of the gallant army which it was my honor to command."
Three USAAF 3 B-17s evacuate Philippine President Manual L Quezon and his family to Australia. 

BURMA: Continuing pressure against the Chinese in Toungoo, the Japanese seize the town as far as the railroad line. The Chinese 22d Division, which has previously been ordered to the Pyinmana-Yedashe area, north of Toungoo, to counterattack in support of the Chinese 200th Division, arrives in position but fails to take the offensive.

EAST INDIES: A Japanese carrier force leaves the naval base at Kendari on Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, for the Indian Ocean.

U.S.: Admiral Ernest J. King relieves Admiral Harold R. Stark as Chief of Naval Operations and thus becomes Commander in Chief U.S. Fleet and Chief of Naval Operations; Vice Admiral Frederick J. Horne (Vice Chief of Naval Operations) and Vice Admiral Russell Willson (COMINCH Chief of Staff) are his principal assistants.

The presidents of the American Federation of Labor (AFL) and Congress of Industrial Organizations (CIO) promise to do all they can to curb the rash of strikes that has slowed industrial production. They oppose strikes for the duration.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Elements of the Australian 6th Division arrive in Perth, Western Australia, from the Middle East. General Sir Thomas Blamey is named Commander-in-Chief of Australian Military Forces.
Philippine President Manuel Quezon and members of his cabinet, recently evacuated from Corregidor by the submarine USS Swordfish', arrive at Fremantle, Western Australia,. He subsequently goes to the U.S. and forms a government in exile but could do no more than try to boost the morale of the people he left behind. While in the U.S., Quezon serves as a member of the Pacific War Council. He dies of tuberculosis in Saranac Lake, New York, U.S.A., on 1 August 1944, 18 days short of his 64th birthday.
The air echelon of the USAAF 30th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) transfers from Melbourne, Victoria, to Cloncurry, Queensland, with B-17's; the ground echelon is on Bataan and Mindanao, Philippine Islands. 

BURMA: The Chinese 200th Division continues to resist the Japanese onslaughts against Toungoo. On the Irrawaddy River front, the Japanese are massing forces south of Prome. 

INDIA: RAF planes withdraw from Akyab Airfield as a result of heavy enemy bombing.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Gudgeon sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship in the East China Sea about 140 miles (225 kilometers) west northwest of Sasebo, Japan. A Japanese collier is sunk by Dutch aircraft off Koepang Timor, Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: P-40 pilots of the USAAF 9th Pursuit Squadron based at Darwin, Northern Territory, shoot down three Japanese twin-engine bombers over Darwin at 1310 hours. 
The air echelon of the USAAF 28th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) transfers from Melbourne, Victoria, to Cloncurry, Queensland, with B-17 Flying Fortresses; a detachment begins operating from Perth, Western Australia; the ground echelon is in the Philippine Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): HQ 43d BG and 63d and 65th Bombardment Squadrons arrive at Sydney, Australia from the US with B-17's; first mission is 14 Aug and 12 Nov respectively.
28th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Melbourne to Cloncurry with B-17's; a detachment begins operating from Perth; ground echelon is on Bataan on Mindanao. 
80th Pursuit Squadron, 8th Pursuit Group, transfers from Brisbane to Lowood, Australia with P-39's; first mission is 22 Jul.

BURMA: General Harold Alexander, General Officer Commanding Burma Army, at the request of Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, agrees to attack on the Irrawaddy River front. Reconnaissance elements of the Burma I Corps clash with the Japanese at Paungde, southeast of Prome.

HAWAII: U. S. Navy codebreakers at Pearl Harbor decipher a message that reveals the Japanese plan a major offensive north of Australia in early May.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese, moving into position for all-out offensive against Bataan, feint against I Corps and push in the outpost line of Sector D on the II Corps front. Increasingly heavy air and arty bombardment of Bataan is lowering efficiency of defense force as well as destroying badly needed materiel. Efforts to run the blockade and supply the garrison with necessary items have virtually failed, and supply situation is growing steadily worse.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander-in-Chief of Australian Military Forces, meets General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General
U.S. Army Forces, Far East, for the first time in MacArthurâs rooms in the Menzies Hotel in Melbourne, Victoria. 

SWPA, 5th Air Force: 19th Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), transfers from Ipswich to Townsville with B-26's; first mission is 6 Apr. 93d Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Melbourne to Cloncurry, Australia with B-17's; ground echelon is on Bataan and Mindanao; first mission is 23 Jul.

BURMA: Going on the offensive to relieve pressure on the Chinese at Toungoo and restore communications, a task force of the Burma I Corps attacks and clears Paungde, but its situation becomes precarious as the Japanese establish themselves a few miles north at Patigon and on the east back of the Irrawaddy River at Shwedaung. 

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The Marines 4th Defense Battalion (reinforced) and the forward echelon of Marine Fighting Squadron (VMF-212) arrive at Vila on Efate Island. The troops of VMF-212 are to construct an air strip from which the squadron initiates operations in the New Hebrides on 27 May. 

U.K.: The text of the "Draft Declaration of Discussion, with Indian Leaders," taken to India by Sir Stafford Cripps is published simultaneously in India and Great Britain. The British Government had decided to lay down in clear terms the steps to be taken for the earliest possible realization of self-government in India. "The object is the creation of a new Indian union which shall constitute a Dominion, associated with the United Kingdom and the other Dominions by a common allegiance to the Crown but equal to them in every respect, in no way subordinate in any aspect of its domestic or external affairs"


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2007)

BURMA: The Chinese 200th Division withdraws from Toungoo under pressure and fails to destroy the bridge over the Sittang River thus leaving the way to the Chinese border wide open for the Japanese. On the Irrawaddy River front, the Burma I Corps task force falls back to Prome from the Paungde area, leaving vehicles behind at Shwedaung. During the night 30th/31st, the Japanese attack the Indian 63d Brigade at Prome and soon breach their defenses, exposing the right flank of the Indian 17th
Division. 

CHRISTMAS ISLAND: Nine hundred Japanese troops land on the British controlled, 52 square mile Christmas Island located about 225 miles south of the western end of Java, Netherlands East Indies. The island is rich in phosphates. 

NEW GUINEA: Reinforcements for the RAAF’s No. 75 Squadron operating from Seven Mile Aerodrome at Port Moresby arrive in the form of five Kittyhawk Mk. IAs (= USAAF P-40E). 

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Sturgeon sinks a Japanese transport 33 miles southwest of Makassar City, Celebes, Netherland East Indies. 

U.S.: Directives are drafted designating General Douglas MacArthur as Supreme Commander, Southwest Pacific Area (SWPA), and Admiral Chester Nimitz as Commander in Chief, Pacific Ocean Area (CINCPOA), for submission to the Allied governments concerned. SWPA is to include Australia, the Philippines, New Guinea, the Bismarck Archipelago, the Solomons, and most of the Netherlands East Indies.
As Supreme Commander of SWPA, General MacArthur is to maintain positions in the Philippines and bases in Australia; guard approaches to SWPA; halt the Japanese advance on Australia; protect communications within the theater; support POA forces; and be prepared to take the offensive. POA comprises the North Pacific Area (north of 42N), Central Pacific Area (between 42N and the equator) and South Pacific Area (south of the equator between the eastern boundary of the SWPA and 110W), all under overall command of Admiral Nimitz, and the first two under his direct command. As CINCPOA, Admiral Nimitz, who also remains Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet, is to maintain communications between the U.S. and SWPA; support operations in the SWPA; and be prepared to take offensive action. In addition to SWPA
and POA, Pacific Theater is to include the Southeast Pacific Area, i.e., the ocean stretches west of Central and South America.

President Franklin D. Roosevelt announces the creation of The Pacific War Council in Washington, D.C. The Council membership consists of the President, Rooseveltâs unofficial advisor on foreign affairs Harry Hopkins, and political representatives of the U.K., China, Australia, New Zealand, the Netherlands, and Canada. Representatives of India and the Philippines are added later. 
The Inter-American Defense Board holds its first meeting in Washington, D.C. The Board was created to study and recommend measures for the defense of the hemisphere. 
The War Production Board bans the production of certain electric appliances, notably toasters, stoves and razors.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2007)

BURMA: The Chinese 200th Division makes contact with the Chinese 22d Division north of Toungoo and withdraws north of Pyinmana as a reserve. With the loss of Toungoo, the road to Mawchi is left undefended and the Japanese, during the next few days, overrun the small Chinese garrison at Mawchi and then continue east, forcing elements of the Chinese Temporary 55th Division (T-55th ) of the Chinese 6th Army back to Bawlake.

CEYLON: The British Eastern Fleet under the command of Vice Admiral Sir James Somerville consisting of the aircraft carriers HMS Formidable, Hermes and Indomitable; five old battleships; six British and two Dutch cruisers; and 15 destroyers, sail from Colombo after being warned of the approach of a Japanese fleet. The Japanese force under Vice Admiral KONDO Nobutake consists of the battleships HIJMS Haruna, Hiei, Kirishima and Kongo; the aircraft carriers HIJMS Akagai, Hiryu, Shokaku, Soryu and Zuikaku; heavy cruisers HIJMS Chikuma and Tone; light cruiser HIJMS Abukuma; and nine destroyers. 

EAST INDIES: Four RAAF Hudsons of Nos. 2 and 13 Squadrons operating from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, bomb Penfui Airfield on Dutch West Timor Island. The Australians destroy at least six aircraft on the ground and four flying boats in the harbor. 

INDIA: The Congress Party demands immediate independence.

NEW GUINEA: The 8th Bombardment Squadron (Light) transfers from Charters Towers, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea, with six A-24 Dauntlesses; they fly their first mission tomorrow.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 8th Bombardment Squadron, 3d BG, transfers from Charters Towers to Port Moresby with A-20's; first mission is 1 Apr.

NEW ZEALAND: New Zealand now has 61,368 servicemen overseas, 52,712 of them in the Army. Home Guard strength is 100,000.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2007)

BRITISH SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the Solomon Islands, Japanese forces occupy Buka Island off the north coast of Bougainville Island.

USA: US goverment begins the relocation of Japanese-Americans to interment camps in the United States.

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): During Apr, HQ 16th, 17th and 91st Bombardment Squadrons , 27th BG, are established at Charters Towers, Australia; ground echelon remains on Bataan.

BURMA: General Archibald Wavell, Commander-in-Chief India, visiting the front, agrees to the immediate withdrawal of Burma I Corps to the Allanmyo area, north of Prome. The Japanese continue to press in on Prome. Wavell sends a message to British Prime Minister Winston Churchill stating that the Japanese command of the air is setting the Allied command in Burma an extremely difficult task. Lieutenant General William J Slim, General Officer Commanding Burma Corps, and Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, meet for the first time and are impressed with each other.

CHINA: After meeting with British General William J Slim in Burma, Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell flies to Chungking to meet with Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek. The meeting is stormy. Stilwell tells Chiang he will resign because the Chinese generals won't obey his orders. "What a gag," Stilwell writes. "I have to tell Chiang Kai Shek with a straight face that his subordinates are not carrying out his orders, when in all probability they are doing just what he tells them. In justice to all of them, however, it is expecting a great deal to have them turn over a couple of armies in a vital area to a foreigner." 

EAST INDIES: During the night of 31 March/1st, the Japanese land on Ceram Island, Netherlands East Indies. The 1st Detachment occupies the town of Fakfak and the small Dutch garrison surrenders without a fight. RAAF Hudsons of Nos. 2 and 13 Squadrons operating from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, bomb Penfui Airfield on Dutch West Timor Island. The Australians destroy six and damage six aircraft on the ground. 

JAPAN: Japanese Combined Fleet Headquarters submits a draft of an operational plan for the Second Phase of operations, in which the Aleutian Operation (AL-GO) will be followed by a Midway Operation.

NEW GUINEA: Japanese troops from the Netherlands East Indies land at a number of points on the Dutch New Guinea coast, from Sorong on the northwestern tip to Hollandia, during the period 1-20 April; the landings are virtually unopposed.
Six USAAF A-24 Dauntlesses based at Port Moresby attack the Japanese at Lae. 

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Seawolf torpedoes Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Naka 50 miles NW of Christmas Island south of Java. British submarine HMS Truant sinks two Japanese merchant cargo ships in Malacca Strait, 60 miles off the coast of Sumatra. 

PHILIIPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese Army resumes major attacks against the US and Filipino forces on Bataan. The 24,000 men there are on ¼ rations.

U.S.: The Pacific War Council holds its first meeting at Washington, D.C. Presided over by President Franklin D. Roosevelt and attended by representatives of Australia, Canada, China, the Netherlands, New Zealand, the Philippines and the U.K., this is the first of more than 30 meetings held during the war. 
The USAAF's Air Corps Proving Ground is redesignated Proving Ground Command, with its main base at Eglin Field, Valpariso, Florida. The command performs operational tests and studies of aircraft and aircraft equipment. 
Transport Squadron Two (VR-2), the first Naval Air Transportation Service (NATS) squadron for Pacific operations, is established at NAS Alameda, California.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2007)

BURMA: The British Burma Corps retreats from Prome.
In the Andaman Islands off the south coast of Burma, the 10th Air Force flies its first combat mission; the mission is lead by Major General Lewis H Brereton, Commanding General 10th Air Force. Two B-17's and an LB-30 Liberator attack shipping during the night of 2/3 April and claim hits on a cruiser and a transport; 2 B-17's are damaged by AA and fighters, but all return to base. 

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai Shek gives Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, a new executive officer, General Lo Cho-Ying, who is mature and experienced. Stilwell and Lo hurry back down to the disintegrating Burma front. 

INDIA: In India, US 10th Air Force B-17s are dispatched to attack Rangoon, Burma. The mission is aborted when 1 B-17 crashes on takeoff, killing the entire crew, and the other returns to base with mechanical troubles. 

INDIAN OCEAN: Vice Admiral Sir James Somerville, Commander of the British Eastern Fleet, changes course for Addu Atoll with the main part of his fleet. Two heavy cruisers are detached,
(1) HMS Dorsetshire is sent to Colombo, Ceylon, to resume an interrupted refit and
(2) HMS Cornwall is sent to escort convoy SU-4 bound for Aden. The aircraft carrier HMS Hermes with Australian destroyer HMAS Vampire is detached to return to Trincomalee, Ceylon. 

U.S.: The USAAF changes the designation of Observation Aircraft ("O") being delivered to Liaison Aircraft ("L") resulting in the following changes:
Stinson O-49 Vigilant redesignated L-1;
Taylorcraft O-57 Grasshopper redesignated L-2;
Aeronca O-58 Grasshopper redesignated L-3;
Piper O-59 Cub redesignated L-4;
Stinson O-62 Sentinel redesignated L-5;
and Interstate O-63 redesignated L-6.
The aircraft carrier USS Hornet and escorting vessels, sail from San Francisco, California, with 16 USAAF B-25 Mitchells of the Doolittle attack group on her deck; Hornet's aircraft are in the hanger deck. That afternoon, Captain Marc Mitscher informs his men of their mission: a bombing raid on Japan.
The U.S. Army begins the mass evacuation of all people of Japanese ancestry from the Pacific Coast.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The USAAF’s Air Transport Command activates two transport squadrons, one at Archerfield Aerodrome near Brisbane, Queensland, and the second at Essendon Aerodrome near Melbourne, Victoria. The squadrons are equipped with various transport aircraft. 

BURMA: The Burma I Corps continues a northward withdrawal from the Allanmyo area although not under enemy pressure. In the Sittang Valley, Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General American Army Forces, China, Burma and India and Chief of Staff of the Chinese Army, begins deploying the Chinese for a stand at Pyinmana. The Chinese 22d Division is to fall back gradually on Pyinmana, where the Chinese 96th Division is to take over. 
Japanese bombers attack Mandalay, killing 2000 and destroying much of the city. 
Six 10th Air Force B-17's from Asansol Airdrome, India, bomb warehouses and docks at Rangoon starting three large fires; one B-17 fails to return. 

EAST INDIES: RAAF Hudsons of Nos. 2 and 13 Squadrons operating from Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia, bomb Penfui Airfield on Dutch West Timor Island. The Australians destroy four and damage two aircraft on the ground. 

HAWAII: Admiral Chester W Nimitz assumes command of Pacific Ocean Areas (POA). POA comprises North, Central, Southeast and South Pacific Areas, all under overall command of Admiral Nimitz as Commander-in-Chief POA.
The Southeast Pacific Area had been established on 8 December 1941 and is commanded by Rear Admiral John F Shafroth. The South Pacific Area is officially established on 20 April and North Pacific Area on 17 May.
Nimitz retains his position as Commander in Chief Pacific Fleet (CINCPAC).

Light minelayers USS Pruitt, Preble, Sicard, and Tracy mine French Frigate Shoals, Hawaiian Group, to prevent Japanese submarines from using the area as a refueling point for flying boat raids on Oahu.


> * See my thread on airfields of the pacific to see what this atoll looks like*



PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese open an all-out offensive against the Bataan line, which is by now under strength, undernourished, poorly clothed and equipped, and battle weary.
After air and artillery bombardment, lasting from 1000 until 1500 hours, the Japanese move forward, making their main effort against Sector D, the west flank of the II Corps, where the 41st and 21st Divisions, Philippine Army (PA), are thinly spread and dazed as result of the preliminary bombardment. The 41st, on the west, gives way and is rendered virtually ineffective as a fighting force, although a regiment on extreme west succeeds in withdrawing in an orderly fashion.
A battalion on the flank of the 21st Division is forced to pull back. An effort to re-establish the line of the 41st Division after dark is partially successful. The only corps reserve unit, the 33d Infantry (PA), less the 1st Battalion, is released to Sector D as is the Provisional Tank Group (-) of the Luzon Force reserve. In the I Corps sector to the west, the Japanese succeed in reaching the main line of resistance on the eastern flank but are unable to pierce it.

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): 21st and 22d Transport Squadrons, Air Transport Command, US Army Forces in Australia, are activated at Archerfield and Essendon Airdrome, Australia respectively with various transport aircraft. 39th Pursuit Squadron, 35th Pursuit Group, transfers from Mount Gambier to Williamstown, Australia with P-39's; first mission is 2 June.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: P-40E pilots of the 9th Pursuit Squadron based at Darwin, Northern Territory, shoot down seven "Nell's" and two "Zero's" over Darwin between 1330 and 1405 hours. 

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): 36th Pursuit Squadron, 8th Pursuit Group, transfers from Lowood to Townsville, Australia with P-39's and P-400's; first mission is 30 Apr. 

CEYLON: British heavy cruisers HMS Cornwall and Dorsetshire sail from Colombo at 2200 hours to rejoin the British Eastern Fleet.

JAPAN: After a heated debate, Admiral NAGANO Osami, Chief of the Navy General Staff, agrees to a simultaneous Aleutian-Midway operation.

MALDIVE ISLANDS: The crew of an RCAF Catalina Mk. I of No. 413 (General Reconnaissance) Squadron based at Koggala, Ceylon, on a reconnaissance flight reports sighting a Japanese fleet in the Indian Ocean about 360 miles southeast of Ceylon. Vice Admiral Sir James Somerville, Commander of the British Eastern Fleet, sails from Addu Atoll in the Maldive Islands, located about 400 miles southwest of Ceylon, with the faster ships (Force "A") to attack and orders the heavy cruisers HMS Cornwall and Dorsetshire to join him southwest of Ceylon. The two cruisers are at Colombo, Ceylon. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the II Corps area on Bataan, the Japanese attack is again preceded by a demoralizing artillery bombardment in conjunction with air attacks. The main line of resistance of Sector D collapses as the 41st Division, Philippine Army (PA), withdraws again and the 21st Division, PA, is forced from their main line of resistance to the reserve line in front of Mt Samat. After nightfall, the Japanese regroup for an assault on Mt Samat. Sector C has to refuse its left flank because of enemy breakthrough. The Luzon Force sends two regiments of the Philippine Division, the U.S. 31st Infantry and the 45th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, to support the II Corps. 

U.S.: The Allies concur in the establishment and divisions of the Southwest Pacific Area and the Pacific Ocean Area proposed on 30 March.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2007)

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: Japanese forces occupy Lorengau on Manus Island without opposition. Several hundred Japanese troops of a Special Naval Landing Force are landed by a naval force consisting of the light cruiser HIJMS Tatsuta, destroyer HIJMS Mutsuki and a troop transport ship SS Mishima Maru. The island is defended by No. 4 Section, 'B' Platoon, First Independent Company, Australian Imperial Force. With little and limited resources the Australian Independent Company Section smartly withdraws to prepared positions in the jungle. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: In their combat debut, nine B-26's attack Lakunai and Vunakanau Aerodromes at Rabaul on New Britain island. 

BURMA: Pilots of the American Volunteer Group's 1st and 3d Fighter Squadron shoot down 12 Japanese fighters near Loiwing Airdrome during the afternoon. 

CANADA: The port of Port Rupert, British Columbia, is opened to the U.S. for shipment of supplies to the Territory of Alaska, thus avoiding a logistics jam at Seattle, Washington, U.S.A. 

INDIAN OCEAN: The Japanese fleet that sailed from Kendari, Celebes, Netherlands East Indies, has reached a point about 200 miles south of Colombo and commences Operation C. The Japanese force under Vice Admiral KONDO Nobutake consists of the battleships HIJMS Haruna, Hiei, Kirishima and Kongo; the aircraft carriers HIJMS Akagai, Hiryu, Shokaku, Soryu and Zuikaku; heavy cruisers HIJMS Chikuma and Tone; light cruiser HIJMS Abukuma; and nine destroyers. At dawn, the carriers launch 127 aircraft [53 "Kate"'s, 38 "Val"'s and 36 "Zero's] Of these, seven are lost (6 "Vals" and a "Zeke") and 15 damage (five "Kates", seven "Vals" and three "Zekes"). Two additional "Zekes" are damaged downing an RAF Catalina over the Japanese fleet.
In spite of the prior days warning of the approaching Japanese Task Force, the Royal Air Force fighter units are caught fairly unprepared. In the massive air battle that follows, the RAF and Fleet Air Arm (FAA) losses a total of 30 aircraft, six Swordfish, four Fulmars, 17 Hurricanes, a Catalina, an Albacore and a Walrus. The FAA's No. 788 Squadron, the Eastern Fleet Torpedo Bomber Reconnaissance Pool unit equipped with Swordfish Mks I and II and based at China Bay, Ceylon, is caught unaware in transit from the Trincomalee area and loses all six Swordfish and their pilots. FAA Nos. 803 and 806 Squadrons operating two sub-flights together while based at Ratmalana, Ceylon, each lose two of three Fulmar Mk. II fighters and four crewmen. RAF No. 258 Squadron operating from Colombo Racecourse had 9 Hurricanes Mk. IIBs forced down of the 14 that sortied with the loss of five pilots, while No. 30 Squadron based at Ratmalana, had 8 Hurricanes Mk. IIA and IIBs forced down although the actual number that sortied is unclear; four pilots were killed and one later died of his wounds. Meanwhile, a Catalina of the morning search found the Japanese fleet, but was shot down by the Japanese Combat Air Patrol (CAP) before getting off a report; all eight crewmen were killed. Also an FAA No. 700 Squadron Walrus operating from the light cruiser HMS Glasgow is dispatched on a search after the raid but on its return, it crashes while landing, killing the pilot. The Japanese also sink the destroyer HMS Tenedos and the armed merchant cruiser HMS Hector. 
A Japanese scout plane from the heavy cruiser HIJMS Tone sights two British cruisers southwest of Ceylon and the Japanese aircraft carriers launch 53 "Vals." The two heavy cruisers, HMS Dorsetshire and Cornwall, had sailed from Colombo, Ceylon, at 2200 hours yesterday and during the night orders were received from the commander in chief Eastern Fleet to join him at 1600 hours today. Starting at 1100 hours, aircraft, some friendly, were sighted but none attacked. At about 1340 hours, both ships were attacked by the Vals and both were severely damaged. HMS Dorsetshire sank at 1351 hours and HMS Cornwall at 1355 hours. Between the two ships, 424 crewmen were lost and 1,122 are rescued tomorrow after spending 30 hours in the water. No Japanese aircraft were lost in this attack.
After the attack, the Japanese Second Expeditionary Fleet, Malay Force (Vice Admiral OZAWA Jisaburo) is divided into three groups to disrupt Allied shipping in the Bay of Bengal. The British also are active after the attack. RAF No. 11 Squadron, based at Colombo Race course, dispatches ten Blenheim Mk. IVs on a retaliatory strike but estimates of the Japanese position are off and, with no further reports being received, the target is not found. During the day, a pair of No. 827 Squadron Albacore Mk. Is from the aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable, on a reconnaissance flight, run into the Japanese CAP and one is shot down with the loss of three crewmen. Later in the day another No. 827 Albacore is intercepted by the CAP, but escapes. Unfortunately, the lack of a proper sighting report from the later plane (its radio had been destroyed) left Admiral Somerville to assume no contact had been and thus he did not change course to close. By the time his scout returned two hours later, the Japanese Force had doubled back and further FAA search efforts failed to make the contact necessary for Somerville to execute his planned night aerial torpedo attack.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: After air and artillery preparation, the Japanese resume their offensive in the II Corps area on Bataan, concentrating on the 21st Division, Philippine Army, which yields Mt Samat and is left virtually ineffective as a fighting force. The Corps prepares to counterattack tomorrow with all available forces.
A Japanese invasion force of 4,852 troops sails from Lingayen Gulf, Luzon, toward Cebu Island, in the Visayan Islands, east central Philippines.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Headquarters of the 41st Infantry Division, the 163d Infantry, the 167th Field Artillery Battalion and other units arrive in Melbourne, Victoria, and are assigned to Army Forces in Australia.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF B-25s bomb Gasmata on New Britain Island. A small Japanese naval force from Truk Atoll in the Caroline Islands lands on the eastern tip of Manus Island, Admiralty Islands, and captures the town of Lorengau. 

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): 11th and 22d Bombardment Squadrons, 7th BG (Heavy), begin a transfer without personnel and equipment to the US. They will be established at Columbia, AAB, South Carolina on 26 Apr, be re-equipped with B-25's and transfer to India in Jul 42. 

BURMA: The Japanese land reinforcements at Rangoon. Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, visiting Maymyo, urges that Taungdwingyi be held and agrees to provide a Chinese division to assist the Burma I Corps. The Chinese 200th and 96th Divisions are in position to defend Pyinmana.

INDIAN OCEAN: Japanese Operation C continues: The Second Expeditionary Fleet, Malay Force (Vice Admiral OZAWA Jisaburo) raids Allied shipping off the east coast of India. The Japanese Northern Group (Rear Admiral KURITA Takeo) attacks an Allied convoy about 36 miles SE of Puri, India; an unarmed U.S. freighter and four British merchantmen are sunk by gunfire of heavy cruisers HIJMS Kumano and Suzuya, and destroyer HIJMS Shirakumo. The Southern Group (Captain SAKIYAMA Shakao), consisting of heavy cruisers HIJMS Mogami and Mikuma and destroyer HIJMS Amagiri, sink three British merchantmen. The Central Group, formed around the aircraft carrier HIJMS Ryujo, heavy cruiser HIJMS Chokai, light cruiser HIJMS Yura, and destroyers HIJMS Yugiri and Asagiri, attacks shipping in a third area. After aircraft from the carrier HIJMS Ryujo attack an unarmed U.S. freighter, heavy cruiser HIJMS Chokai shells and sinks the American merchantman; Japanese gunfire renders all lifeboats useless and kills 19 of the 41-man crew. Five more crewmen die later of wounds suffered in the attack. Lost with the ship is its cargo of 500 monkeys (which are most likely earmarked for infantile paralysis research in the United States).
Floatplanes from the heavy cruiser HIJMS Chokai bomb an unarmed U.S. freighter 11 miles off the coast of India and a British freighter, sinking both. Light cruiser HIJMS Yura and destroyer HIJMS Yugiri, meanwhile, sink two Dutch motorships and a British steamer. Planes from HIJMS Ryujo bomb and sink a British steamer and a Dutch motorship and, at Vizagapatam, India, bomb and damage a British motorship. The Allies lose 83,000 tons of shipping in the well-executed attacks. Ironically, many of the ships sank were those dispersed from Colombo, Ceylon, earlier due to the threat of the Japanese Fleet's attack.
Japanese submarine HIJMS I-5 sinks an unarmed U.S. freighter, en route from Suez to Ceylon, about 216 miles north northwest of the Maldive Islands.

INDIA: Japanese bombers conduct their first bombing raids on India attacking Coconada and Madras. Ten Pan American World Airways Douglas DC-3s of the USAAF's Assam-Burma- China Ferry Command begin hauling 30,000 U.S. gallons of aviation fuel and 500 U.S. gallons of lubricants from Calcutta to the airstrip at Asansol, completing the mission tomorrow. This fuel, subsequently transferred via Dinjan to China, is for use by Lieutenant Colonel James H Doolittle's Tokyo raiders, already at sea aboard the aircraft carrier USS Hornet.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps counterattacks north toward the reserve line in Sector D but meets a Japanese attack head on and falls back. On the corps eastern flank, the U.S. 31st Infantry and 21st Division, Philippine Army (PA), directed to drive north in the region east of Mt Samat, are unable to reach the line of departure.
In the center, the 33d Infantry, PA, followed by the 42d and 43d, endeavors to drive north between Catmon and the western slopes of Mt Samat, but the 33d is surrounded and presumed lost and units to the rear are routed.
Headquarters of Sector D and the western flank troops are thus separated from rest of II Corps. On the west, the 41st Infantry, PA, followed by the 45th, makes limited progress, but the 45th is unable to overtake the 41st and the 41st becomes isolated. The U.S. 31st Infantry and a battalion of the 57th Infantry, Philippine Scouts, are assigned to Sector C, where the line is withdrawn to the San Vicente River. The Japanese receive effective air and artillery support throughout day.
River gunboats USS Mindanao and Oahu engage Japanese landing barges, claiming the destruction of at least four, in a night surface action in Manila Bay. USS Mindanao is damaged by return fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2007)

ALASKA: By proclamation, the 263 Japanese-Americans living in the territory are notified that they may be relocated to the continental U.S. 

HQ 22d Bombardment Group (Medium) and 2nd Bombardment Squadron transfers from Ipswich to Townsville with B-26's; first mission is 8 Apr.
8th Photographic Squadron, Fifth Air Force (attached to Allied Air Forces) arrives at Melbourne, Australia from the US with F-4's; 2 flights remain at March Field, Riverside, California until 16 Jun. 18th Reconnaissance Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), transfers from Brisbane to Townsville, Australia with B-26's; first mission is 21 Apr. 33d Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), transfers from Ipswich to Antil Plains with B-26's; first mission was 6 Apr. 

BURMA: IJA 18th Division arrives in Rangoon, Burma from Singapore.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the Japanese, attacking again in the II Corps area with air and artillery support, force the entire corps main line of resistance back to the Mamala River line; this line, too, becomes untenable, and Americans and Filipinos withdraw under cover of darkness, during the night of the 7th/8th, to the Alangan River. The 26th Cavalry, Philippine Scouts, released to the II Corps from the I Corps reserve, establishes a holding position while the line is formed along the Mamala River. Meanwhile, attempts by Philippine Division units to form a continuous line prove futile. Philippine Constabulary regiments defending the beaches are ordered into the battle line. The I Corps is directed to withdraw southward to the Binuangan River line.
The remaining USAAF P-40 fighters on Bataan are ordered flown to Mindanao Island. During the next three days, the P-40s will fly reconnaissance, cover heavy bombers sent to Mindanao from Australia operating against concentrations at Legaspi, Cebu, Iloilo, and Davao, and carry out a strafing attack aircraft at Davao. After the heavy bombers return to Australia on 12 April, the fighters will continue to fly reconnaissance until Japanese forces envelop the troops on Mindanao on 1 May.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2007)

BURMA: Pilots of the 1st and 3d Fighter Squadrons, AVG shoot down 12 Japanese fighters near Loiwing Airdrome in northern Burma during the afternoon.

EAST INDIES: Japanese forces landed and occupied, without a fight, the town of Djailolo on Halmahera Island. 

HAWAII: At 1200 hours, the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, with the heavy cruisers USS Salt Lake Cit and Northampton, four destroyers, and the oiler USS Sabine, sortie from Pearl Harbor to rendezvous with the aircraft carrier USS Hornet which is carrying USAAF B-25s to attack Japan. 

INDIA: A USAAF cargo plane makes the first flight over "The Hump," the 22,000-foot high Himalayan mountain range that separates India and China. During the next four years, more than 650,000 tons of supplies will be flown over the Hump to Kunming, China. More than 450 planes will crash during the airlift, giving the route over the mountains the nickname "The Aluminum Trail."

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Bataan, the II Corps disintegrates completely under sustained Japanese attacks from the ground and air. The Japanese soon discover gaps in the Alangan River line held by the U.S. 31st Infantry and 803d Engineer Battalion; the Philippine Scouts 57th Infantry, 26th Cavalry and 14th Engineer Battalion; and Philippine Constabulary troops, and stream southward at will. In a final effort to stem the enemy advance, the Provisional Coast Artillery Brigade (Antiaircraft), serving as infantrymen, forms a weak line just north of Cabcaben, but other units ordered to extend this line are unable to do so. Major General Edward King, Commanding General Luzon Force, decides to surrender his troops and orders equipment destroyed during the night of the 8th/9th. Of the 78,000 men of the Luzon Force, about 2,000 succeed in escaping to Corregidor Island in Manila Bay.
Submarine USS Seadragon delivers food to Corregidor, and evacuates the final increment of naval radio and communications intelligence people.
The air echelons of the 3d, 17th and 20th Pursuit Squadrons, 24th Pursuit Group, and the 21st and 34th Pursuit Squadrons, 35th Pursuit Group based on Bataan begin operating from Del Monte Field on Mindanao with whatever aircraft are left. 

U.S.: The War Production Board accelerated the transformation of the nation's economy by ordering a halt to all production that was not deemed necessary to the war. The War Production Board's mandate quickly took hold; at the peak of the war, the military utilized nearly half of the nation's production and services. Far from causing fiscal woe, World War II proved to be a great boon to the economy: unemployment, which had climbed up to 14 percent in 1940, all but evaporated, while the gross national product doubled by the close of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2007)

CEYLON: Trincomalee, is attacked by a/c from Nagumo's carriers. 112,000 tons of shipping, 2 British CA, and 1 CV are sunk along with 4 smaller ships.
Amplifying the above: This is a continuation of the Japanese "C" Operation which began on 5 April. All of the shipping had been cleared from Trincomalee harbor in anticipation of the raid but Japanese carrier-based aircraft still manage to sink the aircraft carrier HMS Hermes, the destroyer HMAS Vampire, the corvette HMS Hollyhock, the depot ship HMS Athelstane and RFA oiler British Sergeant. 

PHILIPPINES LUZON: General King unconditionally surrenders US forces on Luzon, Philippine Islands. This involves 75,000 men, 12,000 Americans. These troops begin the 100 mile march to San Fernando which will be known is history as "The Bataan Death March".
Officially this day in the Philippines is designated as "Araw ng Kagitingan." In English, this roughly translates into "Day of Valor", an official holiday in honor of all Filipinos who fought in World War II.

PHILIPPINES: USN facilities at Mariveles are demolished to prevent enemy use: Navy forces scuttle submarine tender USS Canopus, minesweeper USS Bittern, tug USS Napa, and drydock Dewey. Ferry launches San Felipe, Camia, and Dap Dap, and Canopus motor launches, evacuate men and equipment to Corregidor.
The submarine USS Snapper delivers food to Corregidor. Motor torpedo boats PT-34 and PT-41 engage the Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Kuma and torpedo boat Kiji in a running fight off Cape Tanon, the southern tip of Cebu Island; Kuma is hit by a dud torpedo and machine gun fire. Later that same day, PT-34 is bombed and strafed by floatplanes from Japanese seaplane carrier HIJMS Sanuki Maruand and is beached off Cauit Island. A second bombing and strafing attack by Sanuki Maru's planes destroys PT-34, which suffers two dead and three wounded from her six-man crew in the action.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2007)

CEYLON: The British Far East Fleet withdraws from Ceylon, in the face of the Japanese Forces. As the British move west, the Japanese force moves east.

PHILIPINES: the crews of the river gunboats USS Oahu and USS Mindanao are transferred ashore to man the guns at Fort Hughes in Manila Bay. 
The Japanese Army lands 12,000 soldiers on Cebu in the Philippine Islands.

BURMA: Pilots of the American Volunteer Group's 2d and 3d Fighter Squadrons shoot down 4 Japanese aircraft over Loiwing at 1545 hours local.

JAPAN: The submarine USS Thresher torpedoes and sinks a Japanese (ex-Portuguese) merchant cargo ship 6 miles north of Oshima, near the entrance to Tokyo Bay, Honshu. 

PHILIPPINES: The submarine USS Snapper evacuates military personnel from Corregidor. The minesweeper USS Finch is sunk by aerial bombs off Luzon.

U.S.: The Pacific Fleet is reorganized into type commands: Battleships (Rear Admiral Walter S. Anderson); Aircraft Carriers (Vice Admiral William F. Halsey Jr.); Cruisers (Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher); Destroyers (Rear Admiral Robert A. Theobald); Service Force (Vice Admiral William L. Calhoun); Amphibious Force (Vice Admiral Wilson Brown, Jr.); Submarine Force (Rear Admiral Thomas Withers); and Patrol Wings (Rear Admiral John S. McCain). The old titles Battle Force and Scouting Force are abolished.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 11, 2007)

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Trout torpedoes a Japanese fleet tanker west of Shionomisaki, Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2007)

SWPA: Royce Mission Australia-based B-25's, staging through Mindanao, hit the harbor and shipping at Cebu while B-17's carry out single-bomber strikes from Mindanao against Cebu Harbor and Nichols Field.

18th Reconnaissance Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), transfers from Townsville to Reid River with B-26's; first mission is 21 Apr; 18th is redesignated 408th Bombardment Squadron on 22 Apr. 

BURMA: American Volunteer Group P-40s attack Toungoo Airfield and destroy 3 Japanese bombers.. 

PHILIPPINES: Motor torpedo boat PT-35, undergoing repairs on the marine railway at the Cebu Shipyard and Engineering Works, is destroyed by crew as the Japanese capture Cebu Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2007)

UK: Rear Admiral Lord Mountbatten is appointed Chief of Combined Operations and functions as a member of the British Chiefs of Staff Committee. This appointment announced today was effective March 18.

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): Royce Mission Australia-based B-25's hit targets in the Philippines for the second consecutive day. Staging through Del Monte Airfield, the B-25's take off just after midnight during 12/13 Apr and bomb shipping at Cebu and installations at Davao. Later in the day the B-25's again attack Davao, bombing the dock area. Lost is B-17E 41-2447.

NG: 5th AF - Seven A-24s of the 3rd BG escorted by 8 P-40Es of 75 Squadron attack Lae. Lost is P-40E Kittyhawk A29-15

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Grayling torpedoes and sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship off the southwest tip of Shikoku, Japan.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Australia-based B-25 Mitchells bomb targets in the Philippines for the second consecutive day. Staging through Del Monte Airfield on Mindanao, the B-25s take off just after midnight on 12/13 April and bomb shipping at Cebu on Cebu Island and installations at Davao on Mindinao. Later in the day the B-25s again attack Davao, bombin the dock area. 

SOUTH PACIFIC: Vice Admiral Robert L Ghormley, USN, is assigned as Commander-in-Chief South Pacific (COMSOPAC). He is to command all Allied base and local defense forces (land, sea, and air) in the South Pacific Islands, with the exception of New Zealand land defenses. 

U.S.: The Federal Communications Commission (FCC) mandates that the minimum program time required of TV stations is cut from 15 hours to four hours a week for the duration of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The government approves the 30 March directive in which General Douglas MacArthur is named Supreme Commander, Southwest Pacific Area (SWPA).


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2007)

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The last remaining motor torpedo boat, PT-41, her torpedoes expended and lacking gasoline to operate, is transferred to the Army to be moved overland to Lake Lanao where she is slated for service as a machine gun boat. The rapid Japanese advance across Mindanao, however, compels the Army to destroy PT-41 to prevent her capture.

USA: US Navy Motor Torpedo Squadron 3 is decommissioned.
Claire Chennault is recalled to active duty in the USAAF as a colonel.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2007)

BURMA: Yenangyaung: Britain's largest oil field in the Far East is a sheet of flame. The 500-foot high flames silhouette the men of "Burcorps", the remnants of the 17th Indian and 1st Burma Divisions, who have been fighting a delaying action up the Irrawaddy valley and trying to hold on to the oil field.
Three days ago they began to destroy the oil wells to prevent them from falling into Japanese hands. The oilfields here came under attack after the Japanese forces took Migyaungye on 12 April.
During the night of 16/17 April, 10th Air Force B-17's take off from Dum Dum Airfield near Calcutta, India to bomb Rangoon. 6 B-17's, guided by flares, bomb the target; numerous searchlights make it impossible to estimate the bombing results.

AUSTRALIA: (SWPA, 5th Air Force): HQ 49th Pursuit Group transfers from Bankstown to Darwin. 

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Tambor torpedoes and sinks a Japanese stores ship 50 miles southeast of Kavieng, New Ireland, Bismarck Archipelago. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese Kawamura Detachment (41st Infantry)
lands unopposed at Iloilo and Capiz on Panay Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2007)

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): 8th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 49th Pursuit Group (Interceptor), transfers from Canberra to Darwin, Australia with P-40's; first mission is 20 Apr. A6M2 Zero piloted Sakai is lost on a mission to Port Moresby 

BURMA - British engineers blow up Chinese and Allied oil fields in Burma, destroying nearly 6,000 wells to keep them out of Japanese hands.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2007)

CHINA: The Chinese 55th Division retreats from Manchi. It is met by the IJA 56th Division and destroyed.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 18th Pursuit Squadron (Interceptor), 28th Composite Goup, transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska to Ft Greely, Kodiak, Aleutian with P-40's.

JAPAN: 16 USAAF B-25 Mitchell's, under Col. James Doolittle, take off from the carrier USS Hornet in the North Pacific. They have a 650 mile flight to bomb Japan. The raid results in little material damage, but it is a morale booster in the eyes of the US Public. It arrives in the middle of a Air Defense Drill and goes unnoticed by many civilians. It throws weight to Admiral Yamamoto's plan to attack Midway Island. The Japanese are unaware of the source of this raid. President Roosevelt refers to Shangri-La in a radio broadcast. Col. Doolittle is the first to take off. William Farrow pilots the last B-25 off the deck. The propeller on Farrow's aircraft struck a Hornet deckhand resulting in an amputation.
No 1 - 40-2344 (17th BG, 34th BS) piloted by Dolittle
No 2 - 40-2292 (17th BG, 37th BS)
No 3 - B-25B "Whiskey Pete" 40-2270 (17th BG, 95th BS)
No 4 - 40-2282 (17th BG, 95th BS)
No 5 - 40-2283 (17th BG, 95th BS)
No 6 - B-25B "Green Hornet" 40-2298 (17th BG, 95th BS)
No 7 - B-25B "Ruptured Duck" 40-2261
No 8 - 40-2242 (17th BG, 95th BS) *
No 9 - 40-2303 (17th BG, 34th BS) ***
No 10 - 40-2250 (17th BG, 89th RS) ***
No 11 - B-25B "Hari Carrier" 40-2249 (17th BG, 89th RS)
No 12 - 40-2278 (17th BG, 37th BS)
No 13 - 40-2247 (17th BG, 37th BS)
No 14 - 40-2297 (17th BG, 89th RS)
No 15 - B-25B "TNT" 40-2267 (17th BG, 89th RS)
No 16 - B-25B "The Bat " 40-2268 (17th BG, 34th BS)

NEI: The US submarine USS Searaven, which arrived off Japanese- held Timor Island, Netherlands East Indies yesterday evening, rescues 32 Royal Australian Air Force airmen from the island. 

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur assumes command of the Southwest Pacific Area. The staff of the new command is: Australian General Thomas Blamey, Commander of Allied Land Forces; USAAF Lieutenant General George H Brett, Commander of Allied Air Forces; USN Vice Admiral Herbert F Leary, Commander of Allied Naval Forces; US Army Lieutenant General Jonathan M Wainwright, Commander of Forces in the Philippines; and US Army Major General Julian F Barnes, Commander of US Army Forces in Australia. The Allied Air Forces had command all USAAF tactical and associated service units in Australia, and operational control, except for training, of the Royal Australian Air Force and the Royal Netherlands East Indies Air Force. In reality General MacArthur kept Blamey from having control over United States land forces in the Pacific during World War II. 

BURMA: Two American Volunteer Group P-40s down a Japanese reconnaissance aircraft over Loiwing at 1300 hours local. In eastern Burma, a Chinese division collapses and opens the way for a Japanese drive toward Lashio, the eastern terminus of the Burma Road.

(SWPA, 5th Air Force): 5th Air Force units come under control of the Allied Air Forces (SWPA) which is created in Australia to control AAF, Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) and Dutch elements. HQ 19th Bombardment Group transfers from Melbourne to Garbutt Field.

SOLOMONS: RAAF - Hudsons attack Simpson Harbor. Sunk is Komaki Maru.

U.S.: Due to the fear of a Japanese attack, west coast military leaders ask baseball's Pacific Coast League teams to limit crowds to
3,000 fans.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2007)

BURMA: The Allies win a pyrrhic victory. They rescue the encircled 1st Burmese Division near Yenangyaung, but lose all of their tanks and much of their artillery and motorized transport. They have very little left to defend Mandalay, Lashio and the Burma Road and northern Burma. 

PHILIPPINES: The Japanese have completed their conquest of Cebu Island and encounter little organized opposition on nearby islands.

U.S.: Secretary of the Treasury Henry Morgenthau asks Americans to spend 10 percent of their income on war savings bonds.
Lt. Ronald Reagan, a reserve Cavalry officer, is called to active duty.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: USAAF Major General George H Brett assumes command of the Allied Air Forces, which has units based in northern and eastern Australia, with advanced facilities in the Port Moresby, New Guinea, area.
39th Pursuit Squadron, 35th Pursuit Group (nterceptor), transfers from Williamstown to Woodstock, Australia with P-39's; first mission is 2 Jun. Ground echelon of 70th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), transfers from Ballarat to Amberley Field, Australia; air echelon is still in the US with B-26's. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese heavy artillery, including 9.5-inch mortars, on Bataan smash US positions on Corregidor, 2 miles away. The Japanese conquest of the central Philippines is nearly complete as Cebu and Panay are conquered. Small U. S. and Filipino garrisons have fled into the hills of Leyte, Samar, Negros and Bohol.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2007)

BURMA: The British 7th Armored Brigade and the Chinese 200th Division take up positions around Maitila and Taunggyi, Burma. Another unit, not following orders from General Stillwell, endangers this position.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
BURMA: The Japanese 15th Army pursues British Empire forces to within 150 miles of Mandalay. In eastern Burma, a Japanese armored column has bypassed the defenses of Lt. Gen. Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell's Chinese army and is rushing toward Lashio, the eastern terminus of the Burma Road. 10th Air Force aircraft begin to evacuate military and civilian personnel and supplies from Burma to India. By 15 June the 10th Air Force has evacuated 4,499 passengers and 1,733,026 pounds of freight. 

NEW ZEALAND: A joint US-New Zealand Naval Command is ordered established under Vice Admiral Robert L Ghormley, USN. It is to operate separately but in close liaison with General Douglas MacArthur and Vice Admiral Herbert F. Leary in Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2007)

CHINA: The Chinese 6th Army retreats from Taunggyi toward Yunnan Province.

BURMA: The IJA 56th Division moves from Taunggyi toward Lashio, Burma.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: 8th Photographic Squadron, 5th Air Force (attached to Allied Air Forces), transfers from Melbourne to Brisbane Australia with F-4's; first mission was 16 Apr. Lost on a ferry flight are: B-25C "Tojo's Nitemare" 41-129??, B-25C "Chattanooga Choo Choo" 41-129??, B-25C "Salvo Sadie" 41-129??. 

NEW GUINIE: In the morning, a substantial Japanese air raid destroyed two B-26s at 7-Mile Drome at Port Moresby. Also, PBY Catalina moored in the harbor, and three P-40E Kittyhawks from 75 Squadron were shot down. 

USA: USN - A new specification for color of naval aircraft went into effect. The color of service aircraft remained non-specular light gray with non-specular blue-gray on surfaces visible from above. Advanced trainers were to be finished in glossy aircraft gray with glossy orange yellow on wing and aileron surfaces visible from above while primary trainers were to be finished glossy orange-yellow with gray landing gear.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: DARWIN - Flying together for the first time, the 49th Pursuit Group downs 10 Japanese bombers and 3 Zero fighters over Darwin , Australia without incurring any combat losses


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 25, 2007)

Whooohoooo! We're beating 'em! We'll make it! 

Go work in the factories! Make more planes!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2007)

AUSTRALIA:35th and 36th Pursuit Squadrons, 8th Pursuit Group, transfer from Brisbane and Townsville, Australia respectively to Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-39's and P-400's; first mission is 30 Apr.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2007)

INDIA: 10th AF, ground echelon of 9th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG, transfers from Karachi to Lahabad, India; the air echelon is at Baumrauli, India with B-17's.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2007)

BURMA: The Chinese 28th Divison moving from Mandalay, is ordered to defend Lashio, Burma.

NG: Six Kittyhawks took off at 1036K to intercept eight Japanese bombers escorted by A6M2 Zeros over Port Moresby. From this combat, S/Ldr J F Jackson piloting P-40E A29-8 and F/Lt B M Cox piloting P-40E A29-47 failed to return. S/Ldr Jackson listed as killed, F/Lt Cox listed as missing. F/O Brereton was also wounded in this action, and his aircraft severley damaged, though returned to base. Lost is A6M2 Zero 1575, piloted by Yoshimitsu Maeda who is taken POW.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2007)

SWPA: Preparations for the Japanese Operation "MO" are well underway. This is an amphibious attack on Port Moresby, New Guinea.
As part of Operation "MO," the 3rd Kure Special Landing Force occupies the former RAAF seaplane base on Tulagi Island, Solomon Islands.

BURMA: The Japanese enter Lashio, Burma. China is now cut off from the Allies by land. All supply will be by air. The dangerous route of "Flying the Hump" is born.

(10th Air Force): Rangoon, Burma is again hit by a flight of B-17's which pound the dock area.

USA: The movie marquees in Times Square, New York City are ordered blacked out.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2007)

PACIFIC: Japanese carriers, Shokaku, Zuikaku and Shoho sail from Truk. They are part of Operation "MO" an amphibious assualt of Port Morseby, New Guinea.

BURMA: The bridge at Ava north of the Irrawaddy in Burma is destroyed as the British withdraw.

The Japanese capture Lashio, Burma and begin a move to drive the Chinese back along the Burma Road toward China and drive US and British forces back toward India.

PHILIPINES: Two Consolidated PBY-4 Catalinas of Patrol Squadron One Hundred One (VP-101) based at Perth, Western Australia, fly a circuitous route back to the Philippines and rescue 30 nurses from Corregidor Island.

NG: P-39's flying out of Port Moresby strafe airplanes and fuel dumps at Lae and Salamaua. Lost is P-39F 41-7128.
HQ 38th Bombardment Group (Medium) and ground echelon of 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) transfer from Ballarat to Amberley Field, Australia; air echelon of the 69th is still in the US with B-26's. 71st Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG(Medium), transfers from Ballarat to Batchelor Field, Australia with B-26's; first mission is 15 Sep.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2007)

BURMA: Mandalay, Burma falls to the Japanese.

PACIFIC: The US submarine USS Grenadier sinks the Soviet freighter SS Angarstroi about 90 miles WSW of Nagasaki, Japan.

The following account is based on heavily censored memoirs published in Soviet magazine Technica-Molodyozhi some 20 years ago.
On 19 April shortly after 1000, the cargo ship ANGARSTROI carrying 7,555 ts sugar from San Francisco to Vladivostok encountered a major Japanese task force including "4 BBs, 4 large DDs and 6 regular DDs". To save coal, the Russian skipper (author of the aforementioned memoirs) had decided to take a shortcut through the Japanese war zone; his position at that moment was recorded as 30-00'N, 135-20'E.
After a search the first boarding party instructed ANGARSTROI was instructed to proceed. A second boarding party took command of the ship and proceeded to Kushimoto for further search. The Angarstroi departed Kushimoto on April 30.
On 1 May at 2225 she was torpedoed by an "unidentified submarine" in position 31-55'N, 127-42'E. After 2 hits to port side she went down without sending a distress signal. None of her crew or passengers was killed, although the third torpedo passed right between one of the lowered lifeboats and the ship hull.
4.5 hrs later they were picked up by Japanese merchant KOYA MARU bound for Shanghai where the Russians were released. Vanzetti made it home without any troubles.
The issue of sinking the Angarstroi was brought up again during the Tokyo trial in 1946 where the Soviets presented it together with 2 other vessels sunk under similar circumstances.


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2007)

GAUDALCANAL: The Australian garrison at Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands is evacuated.

The Japanese 3rd Kure Special Landing Force lands on Florida Island in the Solomon Islands. This landing is part of Operation "MO."
[Florida Island is just east of Tulagi, which is 20 miles east of Guadalcanal, in the Solomon Islands. There were no Japanese troops on Florida by August 7, 1942]

PHILIPINES: The US river gunboat USS Mindanao is scuttled off South Harbor, Corregidor Island, Philippine Islands. 

Australia: 8th Photographic Squadron, 5th Air Force transfers from Brisbane to Townsville, Australia with F-4's; first mission is 16 Apr. After a bombing mission to Rabaul, lost is B-26 40-1426.


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2007)

GUADALACANAL: Japanese land at Tulagi in the Solomon Islands. They intend to set up a seaplane base in the harbor.

PHILIPINES: In the Philippines during the night of 3 May, the submarine USS Spearfish (SS-190) slips into Manila Bay and picks up 27 Army and Navy officers, including nurses, from Corregidor Island to be evacuated to Fremantle, Western Australia. She is the last American submarine to visit Corregidor before the island is surrendered. 
Japanese troops land on the north coast of Mindanao Island in the
Philippines. 

PG: 5th AF - P-39s intercept Japanese aicraft over Port Moresby. Lost is P-39D 41-6956.


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2007)

SOLOMONS: Aircraft from the USS Yorktown attack Japanese Naval forces off Tulagi in the Solomon Islands.
Amplifying the above:
This is the first day of the Battle of the Coral Sea. Beginning at 0845 hours local, aircraft of the Yorktown Air Group, in the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), attack the Japanese Tulagi Invasion Force off Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands. The 28 Douglas SBD Dauntlesses of Bombing Squadron Five (VB-5) and Scouting Squadron Five (VS-5), 12 Douglas TBD Devastators of Torpedo Squadron Five (VT-5), escorted by Grumman F4F Wildcats of Fighting Squadron Forty Two (VF-42), sink a Japanese destroyer, a minesweeper and two auxiliary minesweepers and damage a destroyer, a minelayer, a transport and a cargo ship in and around
Tulagi.
In another phase of Operation "MO," a Japanese invasion force bound for Port Moresby, New Guinea departs Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. A IJN task force consisting of the aircraft carriers HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku is also in the area and is sighted by the crew of a USAAF North American B-25 Mitchell. The crew reports the ship's position but is driven off by IJN carrier-based aircraft and is unable to regain the contact. 
Amplifying the above:
And in a finale for the day two F4F pilots from VF-42 shot dow three F1M2 (later code named 'Pete') floatplanes near Tulagi. AFAIK this was the first encounter of the ubiquitous 'Pete' by USN carrier based aircraft. Joining up with the other two F4Fs of their division they then attacked the destroyer YUZUKI off the coast of Guadalcanal in a series of strafing runs, killing 10 men (including the captain) and wounding 20 more. Incendiary rounds started fires and AP rounds punched numerous holes through the hull. The YUZUKI limped back Rabaul trailing oil.

PHILIPINES: The Japanese bombardment of Corregidor becomes intense in preparation for the eventual landings.

BURMA: Akyab, Burma is evacuated by the British. The Chinese are defeated at Tating on the Burma River and at Bhano on the Irrawaddy River.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): HQ 35th Pursuit Group is transferred without personnel and equipment from New Delhi, India to Sydney, Australia.

NG 5th AF: B-26's bomb Vunakanau. P-39's and B-17's hit the airfield at Lae. HQ 27th BG and 16th, 17th and 91st Bombardment Squadrons transfer without personnel and equipment from Batchelor Field and Charters Towers, Australia to Hunter Field, Savannah, Georgia. The units will be remanned and equipped and fight in the Mediterranean.


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2007)

CORAL SEA: Imperial Japanese carriers commanded by Admiral Takagi enter the Coral Sea. Admiral Fletcher's US carriers are also there and are refueling.
Amplifying the above:
In the Coral Sea, Task Force 17, built around the aircraft
carrier USS Yorktown, and Task Force 11, built around the carrier USS Lexington, join south of the Louisiade Archipelago southeast of New Guinea. Aircraft of the Lexington and Yorktown Air Groups fly reconnaissance missions between Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, and Port Morseby, New Guinea, searching for the Japanese invasion fleet bound for Port Moresby. This invasion fleet consisted of 11 troop- laden transports escorted by destroyers and covered by the light carrier HIJMS Shoho, four heavy cruisers, and a destroyer. Another Japanese task force formed around the carriers HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku, and screened by two heavy cruisers and six destroyers provided additional air cover. A B-25 sights an IJN aircraft carrier off Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands but this report is not forwarded to the U.S. Navy. 

INDIAN OCEAN: British forces land near Diego Garcia, Madagasgar; with open US support of an objective controlled by Vichy France.

PHILIPINES: Japanese land on Corrigedor Island in Manila Bay, PI just before midnight. They sustain heavy losses in consolidating their landing.
Amplifying the above:
The Japanese troops were members of the 61st Infantry Regiment and supporting units. They were initially opposed by the 1st Battalion, Fourth Marine Regiment. 

BURMA: Japanese troops enter China via the Burma Road. This forces General Stilwell to retreat towards India.

PACIFIC: The Japanese Imperial General HQ issues the order for the Navy to prepare an attack on Midway Island.

PHILIPINES: Off Corregidor, the submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon (AS-6) is bombed and sunk while the tug USS Genesee (AT-55) and harbor tug USS Vaga (YT-116) are scuttled. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th Air Force): On a raid against Mingaladon Airfield, Burma during the night of 4/5 May, 4 B-17's bomb a hangar and parked aircraft; the crews claim 40 aircraft destroyed but searchlights make accurate observation impossible.

AUSTRALIA: 28th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Cloncurry to Longreach with B-17's; a detachment is operating from Perth.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2007)

*May 7th 1942 , Battle of Coral Sea*

The Battle of the Coral Sea, fought from May 4th-8th, 1942, was the first naval engagement in history where the opposing ships neither saw nor directly fired on each other. It also marked the end of Allied defensive-only activity, and paved the way for future Allied offensive operations.

This was the first of six battles between opposing aircraft carrier forces during the war. This battle resulted from American and Australian naval and air forces thwarting a Japanese amphibious operation intended to capture Port Moresby in New Guinea. A Japanese air base there would have threatened northeastern Australia and strategic sea lanes, possibly forcing Australia out of the war and certainly enhancing the strategic defenses of Japan's oceanic empire and further Japanese expansion into the Pacific.

The Japanese scored a tactical victory by sinking the aircraft carrier USS Lexington, heavily damaging the carrier USS Yorktown, and sinking a destroyer and an oiler. Against those losses, the Americans managed to achieve their first substantial kills against the Japanese Navy by sinking the light carrier Shoho and severely damaging the Shokaku, as well as damaging other smaller ships. 

In truth the battle was an operational and strategic defeat for the Japanese--the first major check on their offensive sweep begun five months earlier at Pearl Harbor.

First, the invasion of Port Moresby was thwarted, boosting Allied chances in the bitterly fought New Guinea campaign, and fending off a threat to the supply lines running between the US and Australia. Second, the Japanese were denied the services of their two newest carriers on the eve of the Battle of Midway a month later. Historians have argued whether these two Japanese carriers would have actually been used at Midway; regardless, had these two carriers been available at Midway, things might well have turned out very differently for the Americans.

Elsewhere in the war
To put the importance and timing of this battle in context, we need to take a quick look at what else was happening in late April - early June 1942.

April 23rd was the beginning of the Luftwaffe's air attacks against the British cathedral cities.

On May 1st, General Carl Spaatz was designated commander of the Eighth Air Force, which had not yet left for England and was still Stateside at Bolling Field, Washington, DC.

On May 4th, US Navy aircraft attacked the Japanese invasion fleet at Tulagi Island, the first shots in what developed into the Battle of the Coral Sea.

Corregidor Island in the Philippines surrendered to the Japanese invaders on May 6th, ending US resistance in the Philippines.

May 7th marked the sinking of the Japanese light carrier Shoho by US Navy dive bombers, while the Japanese sank a US oiler and destroyer, mistaking them for a US carrier and cruiser. US Army Air Force bombers mistakenly attacked US ships, but caused no damage. During the day, the Japanese invasion force headed for Port Moresby turned back towards Rabaul.

May 8th was the day the US Navy lost the USS Lexington 

May 8th was also the day the Germans began their Crimean offensive in Russia.

It was not until five days after the end of Coral Sea combat that the first 8th Air Force bomber squadron, minus its aircraft, reached England (May 13th).

June 4th-7th was the pivotal Battle of Midway, which truly turned the tide of the war in the Pacific.
The forces involved and the timeline
The Japanese campaign included two seaborne invasion forces, the main one aimed at Port Moresby, and a smaller one targeting Tulagi, in the Southern Solomons. These would be supported by Japanese land-based airpower from bases to the north and by two naval forces containing a small aircraft carrier, several cruisers, seaplane tenders and gunboats. Simultaneously, a powerful screening force built around the big carriers Shokaku and Zuikaku sortied from Truk to prevent interference from any Allied naval forces that might be in the area.

The U.S. Navy, tipped off to the enemy plans by superior communications intelligence and codebreaking, countered with two of its own carriers, plus cruisers (including two Australian cruisers), destroyers, submarines, land-based bombers and patrol seaplanes.

Sunday, May 3rd, 1942
On May 3rd, the smaller of the two Japanese naval forces made an unopposed landing at Tulagi in the southern Solomons. The small force of Australian commandos and airmen who had garrisoned Tulagi evacuated the previous day, having been notified by coastwatchers that the Japanese were en route. 

While Tulagi was being occupied, the main force of the Japanese Fourth Fleet was completing its final preparations for the amphibious invasion of Port Moresby, which was scheduled to start on May 10th.

Monday, May 4th, 1942
The USS Yorktown, which had been refueling at Espiritu Santo, ran north and launched three air strikes against the Japanese shipping in Tulagi Harbor, hitting a destroyer and several small boats. It then returned southward to rejoin the Lexington.

Yorktown SBD aircraft return to their carrier after striking Japanese shipping in Tulagi harbor. Koei Maru is straddled by bombs while at anchor in Tulagi harbor during the attacks by Yorktown aircraft. 

Meanwhile, long range, land-based bombers from General MacArthur's SWPA command were combing the seas for the Japanese convoy approaching Port Moresby, but failed to locate it either that day or the next.

Tuesday, May 5th, 1942
Allied intelligence reported that Port Moresby was the main enemy objective and that landings could be expected any time between May 5th and May 10th. B-17s and B-26s of the SWPA stood by for an attack order, while other planes carried out neutralizing raids to keep Japanese land-based air power from participating in the coming battle.

Wednesday, May 6th, 1942
It was not until late on the 6th, however, that three AAF B-17s finally located the Japanese invasion force headed for the Jomard Passage and the Louisiade Islands. US Rear Admiral Frank "Jack" Fletcher, Commander of the Allied Fleet, dispatched a group of cruisers and destroyers to cover the Jomard Passage, and moved north with his carrier force to contact and close with the main enemy fleet.

Thursday, May 7th, 1942

SBD-3, LTJG William E. Hall, VS-2, USS Lexington
Battle of the Coral Sea, May 7th-8th, 1942
The opposing commanders, Admiral Fletcher and Japanese Vice Admiral Takeo Takagi and Rear Admiral Tadaichi Hara, endeavored to strike the first blow, an essential tactic for victory (and survival) in a battle between heavily-armed and lightly-protected aircraft carriers.

However, both sides suffered from inadequate efforts by their scouts and launched massive air strikes that sank relatively unimportant secondary targets, while leaving the most important enemy forces untouched.

That morning, American scout planes reported sighting an enemy carrier, which proved to be the Shoho, and four heavy cruisers off Misima Island. Unfortunately, they were misreported as "two carriers and four heavy cruisers".


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2007)

Ten B-17s were immediately sent to attack at high level. They were unsuccessful, but were able to start a fire on one cruiser. More important, by throwing the Japanese formation into complete disorder they caused the carrier to reverse its course. 

Yorktown and Lexington sent a huge strike force of fifty-three scout-bombers, twenty-two torpedo planes and eighteen fighters. They caught the Japanese unprepared, with few planes in the air and with their carrier headed away from the wind. Nine bomb hits and four torpedoes sank the Shoho within five minutes after the first blow was struck.

A second strike aimed at the retiring enemy force was readied but not ordered aloft because the other Japanese carriers had not yet been located.

The undiscovered Shokaku and Zuikaku were meanwhile to the northeast, frantically searching for the American aircraft carriers. Japanese scouting planes from these two ships spotted the American oiler USS Neosho (AO 23) and her escort, the destroyer USS Sims (DD 409), before 8 AM, far to the south of Admiral Fletcher's carriers.

Misreported as a "carrier and a cruiser" by the Japanese scouts, the two ships were attacked twice by high-level bombers, but escaped unscathed. 

However, about noon a large force of dive bombers appeared overhead, and they did not miss. Sims sank with very heavy casualties and Neosho was reduced to a drifting wreck whose survivors were not rescued for days. Admiral Fletcher did not learn of this attack until dusk, too late to take any effective counteraction.

Compounding the Japanese misunderstanding of the situation, Japanese land-based torpedo planes and bombers struck the force of Australian and American cruisers far to the west of Admiral Fletcher's carriers. Skillful ship handling prevented any damage to the Allied ships.

Adding to the general confusion, several Australia-based U.S. Army B-17s also arrived over the Allied ships and dropped their bombs, fortunately without hitting anything.

All this had one beneficial effect: the Japanese ordered their Port Moresby invasion force to turn back to await developments.

The Japanese learned of the sinking of the Shoho as their planes were returning from the attack on the tanker group, and at dusk about twenty-seven bombers and torpedo planes again left the Shokaku and Zuikaku in another effort to locate and sink the Lexington and the Yorktown.

After a long and fruitless search, the planes were forced to jettison their bombs and torpedoes and head back to their ships. During the return flight, these planes passed over the United States carriers at night and some landings were actually attempted before the Japanese pilots realized their mistake.

Almost none of the aircraft successfully returned to their carrier--a huge and wasteful loss of combat crews and aircraft.

Friday, May 8th, 1942
Before dawn on May 8th, both the Japanese and the American carriers dispatched scouting planes to locate their opponents. These made contact a few hours later, by which time the Japanese strike force was already airborne. The US aircraft launched soon after 9 AM, and task force commander Admiral Fletcher turned over tactical command to Rear Admiral Aubrey W. Fitch, who had more carrier experience.

Each side's planes attacked the other's ships at about 11 AM. While the Japanese ships were partially concealed by heavy weather, the American ships were operating under clear skies.

Planes from Yorktown hit the Shokaku, followed somewhat later by part of USS Lexington's air group. These attacks left Shokaku unable to launch planes, and she left the area soon after to return to Japan for repairs. Her sister ship, Zuikaku, was steaming nearby under low clouds and was not molested.

In addition to reconnaissance and preparatory raids against enemy air installations, Army Air Force land-based aircraft from the SWPA continued to support the action of the naval forces by flying some forty-five sorties against the enemy fleet. Bad weather intervened, however, and frustrated all attempts to bomb the crippled Shokaku, which succeeded in escaping to the sanctuary of Rabaul.

The "Lady Lex" goes down
The Japanese struck the American carriers in a fast and violent action, scoring torpedo hits on Lexington and with bombs on both carriers.

Lexington was struck by a torpedo to port. Moments later, a second torpedo hit to port directly abreast of the bridge. Simultaneously, she took three bomb hits from enemy dive bombers, and may have received as many as seven bomb and torpedo hits in all. These attacks left her with a 7 degree list to port and several raging fires. 


By 1 PM her damage control parties had brought the fires under control and returned the ship to even keel; making 25 knots, she was ready to recover her air group. Suddenly and unexpectedly, Lexington was shaken by a tremendous explosion, caused by the ignition of gasoline vapors below decks, and again fire raged out of control.

At 4 PM, Capt. Frederick C. Sherman, fearing for the safety of his men working below decks, secured salvage operations, and ordered all hands to the flight deck. Admiral Fitch ordered "abandon ship" a few minutes after 5 PM, and the men began going over the side into the warm water to be immediately rescued by nearby cruisers and destroyers. This effort was so well executed that no additional sailors were lost in the rescue.

The now mortally wounded Lexington blazed on, flames shooting hundreds of feet into the air. Finally, the destroyer USS Phelps (DD 361) closed to 1500 yards, fired two torpedoes into the carrier's hull and the "Lady Lex" slid beneath the waves. 

The Battle of Coral Sea ends
As May 8th drew to a close, both sides retired from the immediate battle area. In addition to the carriers and other ships lost, both sides experienced heavy aircraft losses. The US losses totaled 66 and postwar interrogations of Japanese survivors of the battle put Japanese aircraft losses much higher than 100.

Zuikaku returned to the area for a few days, even though her aircraft complement was badly depleted, but as the invasion of Port Moresby had been called off, she withdrew on May 11th. At about the same time USS Yorktown was recalled to Pearl Harbor. After receiving quick repairs, she would play a vital role in the Battle of Midway less than a month later.

Conclusion
The Battle of the Coral Sea prevented the Japanese from occupying Port Moresby by sea and temporarily delayed their plans to capture Guadalcanal and occupy the Solomons.

The Allies gained time in their race to improve defenses in New Guinea and northeastern Australia.

Truthfully, the American victory was purely defensive. Allied forces in the Southwest Pacific were still unable to launch a major offensive. The Japanese had lost an important battle, but the strategic initiative still remained in their hands--at least until the pivotal Battle of Midway just a month away.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2007)

SBD-3, LTJG Stanley "Swede" Vejtasa, VS-5, USS Yorktown
Battle of the Coral Sea, May 4th-8th, 1942





SBD-3, LTJG William E. Hall, VS-2, USS Lexington
Battle of the Coral Sea, May 7th-8th, 1942


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2007)

Yes, a great post indeed!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

CV5/A15-3
(066) U.S.S. YORKTOWN 
c/o Postmaster, 
San Francisco, California. 
May 16, 1942. 

From: The Commanding Officer. 
To: The CommanderTask Group Seventeen point Five. 

Subject: Air Operations of Yorktown Air Group against Japanese Forces in the vicinity of the Louisiade Archipelago on May 8, 1942. 

Enclosure: (A) Yorktown Air Group Commander's report of section for May 8, 1942. 



Forwarded herewith is an advance copy of the report of action of the Yorktown Air Group for May 8, 1942. 

This copy is forwarded in advance of the complete report in order that information contained in it may be immediately available to Commander Task Group 17.5. 



Enclosure A
CYAG/A16-3
(02) U.S.S. YORKTOWN May 16, 1942. 

From: The Commander, Yorktown Air Group. 
To: The Commanding Officer. 

Subject: Air Operations of Yorktown Air Group against Japanese Forces in the vicinity of the LOUISIADE ARCHIPELAGO on May 8, 1942. 

Enclosures: (A) Sketch of Disposition of Enemy Force. 
(B) Radar Plot of Contacts for May 8, 1942. 
(C) Photographs taken on Attack (1 to 11). 



This report, where it pertains to aircraft operations, was compiled from the narratives submitted by the personnel participating in the attack. 

Task Organization of Air Group 
Air Group Commander, Lt.Comdr. Oscar Pederson, USN. 

VT-5 - 9 TBD's - Lt.Comdr. J. Taylor, USN. 
VS-5 - 15 SBD's - Lt.Comdr. W.O. Burch, jr., USN. 
VF-42 - 14 F4F-3's - Lt.Comdr. C.R. Fenton, USN. 
VB-5 - 15 SBD's - Lieut. W.C. Short, jr., USN. 



Weather 
Yorktown was operating to the south of a frontal zone in an area of light haze with one to three tenths cumulus, base 1500 feet and top 6000 feet, visibility was 12 - 17 miles, winds were E. to ESE. 17 - 23 knots. 

At the enemy position, a frontal area, which had been in our vicinity the day before, gave squally weather. The visibility varied from 2 to 15 miles. Winds were ESE, 15 - 20 knots. Cumulus, Alto-cumulus, and Cirrus clouds covered the area. The cloud cover and squally weather aided one CV to avoid attack but it also helped our planes to escape enemy fighters. 

Attack Group 

At 0828, on May 8, received word that a Lexington scout had made contact with an enemy force consisting of 2 CV's, 4 CA's, and many DD's. At 0847, received message from Lexington stating enemy bearing 028°, distance 175 miles. At 0848 received orders from Commander Air to launch the Attack Group. Commenced launching at 0900, completed launching at 0915. The Attack Group consisted of 6 VF, 7 VS, 15 VB, and 9 VT. The VS and VB planes were armed with Mark 13 - 1,000 lb. bombs, fuses Mark 21 and 23, and the torpedo planes with Mark 13 Mod. 1 torpedoes set to run at 10 feet. The VS and VB planes, escorted by 2 VF, proceeded toward the contact, climbing to 17,000 feet enroute. The dive bombers sighted the enemy force at about 1032. It consisted of 1 BB (Ise class), 2 CV's, 6 CA's, and 4 CL's or DD's on course 190°, speed 20 knots, disposition as shown in enclosure (A). The weather was squally with some rain squalls and a broken lower layer of clouds at 2 - 3000 feet. 
At 1049 the planes were over the enemy ships and commenced circling waiting for the torpedo planes to arrive and take position for the attack. While the planes were circling 1 CV headed for a large rain squall; the other turned into the wind and commenced launching planes, some of the ships commenced firing their AA guns. At 1058 the torpedo planes were in position and a coordinated attack by dive bombers and torpedo planes was commenced. The dive bombing attack was made from 17,000 feet, down wind, altitude of release 2,500 feet. The CV maneuvered violently to avoid the attack. It was observed that five certain bomb hits, and a probablity of two more were made. The planes encountered considerable AA fire and were attacked by Zero fighters, both in the dive and on the pull out. It was noted that the fighters would attack until the planes joined up and then desisted. The numerous low clouds in the vicinity were used to good advantage to furnish protection when pursued by enemy fighters. In the ensuing action after the attack, VS-5 shot down two Zero fighters and damaged seven others, and VB-5 shot down three and damaged five. The dive bombers were again seriously handicapped by the fogging of their telescopes and windshields; unless the weather is clear, the telescopes and windshields will invariably fog. It is imperative that some action be taken on this as it greatly reduces the bombing efficiency of the SBD's. 

The Torpedo Squadron proceeded to the contact point and commenced their approach from a SE direction. As the dive bombers commenced the attack, the carrier commenced turning to the left and then reversed the turn sharply to the right; it was during this turn that the torpedo planes dropped. The torpedo planes approached in a loose echelon of divisions, with the planes in each division in columns; on reaching the attack point the planes of the division turned simultaneously towards the CV and from this point on each pilot made an individual run. The AA fire from the CV and other ships was very heavy during the approach and attack. The retirement, to avoid enemy aircraft, was made to the eastward into a large cumulus cloud. Of the nine torpedoes dropped, three hit the objective, and three others were seen to run erratic. 

It is estimated that the enemy had a Combat Air Patrol of at least 15 to 18 Zero fighters over the two CV's. A major factor in keeping our losses to a minimum was the close proximity of two large cumulus clouds into which our planes flew as soon as they completed their attack. 

The escort fighters for the torpedo planes drove off an attack of six Zero fighters during the approach, and permitted the torpedo planes to make their drops unmolested by enemy aircraft. During the attack the escort fighters shot down three Zero fighters and one VSB while returning to the ship. The VSB escort fighters were greatly hampered in carrying out their mission by the necessity of conserving fuel, having had to climb to altitude with the bombers. On the return trip, the fighters attacked two enemy dive bombers, one of which gave out a puff of smoke and commenced gliding towards the water, leaving a small trail of vapor. It is not known whether this plane crashed. 

When the attack Group left the vicinity of the enemy, the CV attacked was afire on the bow and aft of the island.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

Anti-Torpedo Plane Patrol 
At 0730, on May 8, 1942, launched 8 SBD's of VS-5 to form an Anti-Torpedo Plane Patrol on orders of Commander Air. This patrol attempted to intercept the enemy torpedo planes, but they were too fast for them. They were then attacked by a large number of Type 97 and 00 fighters. In the melee that occurred, they shot down five fighters and damaged eight more. In the engagement, four of the SBD's were shot down by enemy aircraft and the remainder returned badly damaged by enemy fighter gunfire. This was a splendid example of courage and devotion to duty, although outnumbered and opposed by faster and more maneuverable aircraft, they were not outfought. 


Combat Air Patrol 
Fighter Director control was on the U.S.S. Lexington. At 0724 launched the first Combat Air Patrol. At 0804 an unidentified plane was picked up on the Radar screen, bearing 320°, distance 18 miles. Fighters were vectored out but did not make contact (see enclosure (B)) and it disappeared off the screen at 0811. At 0831, another unidentified plane was picked up coming in from bearing 083°, distance 30 miles. Fighters were vectored out but did not make contact. This plane disappeared off the screen at 15 miles, it is believed that it may have been a friendly plane as it never was picked up going away. At 0941 launched a relief Combat Air Patrol and landed the first group. At 1008 an enemy four engine patrol bomber was sighted by the Yorktown lookouts bearing 040° and flying at a low altitude. A section of Yorktown fighters was vectored out and shot it down. 

Enclosure (B) shows the track of the enemy attack group. Insofar as possible, the below is an account of how the enemy attack was met by the Combat Air Patrol, as compiled from the radio log, Radar Plot, and the account of Lexington and Yorktown pilots available. At 1055, the Radar screen showed a very large group of enemy planes approaching the formation, bearing 020°, distance 68 miles. At 1059 all planes were recalled to the vicinity of the ship. At 1102 launched four 

additional VF, making a total of 8 VF from the Yorktown and 9 VF from the Lexington on Combat Air Patrol. The designation of each of the two plane sections was as follows: 

Lexington - Agnes Red (3 planes) and White, Doris Red and White. 
Yorktown - Wildcat Red, Blue, Orange and Brown. 

At 1102, 5 VF (Agnes Red and White) were vectored out on 020°, distance 30 miles, Angels 10. Later, Agnes White was told to go low to intercept torpedo planes. Agnes Red made contact with the enemy force about 20 miles out, they were 1 - 2000 feet below the enemy. One of these pilots stated that there were about 50 - 60 planes, stacked in layers extending from about 10,000 to 13,000 feet, approximately 1/3 of them being fighters. The lowest level was the torpedo planes and above them fighters, then dive bombers and fighters, in that order. Agnes Red attacked the enemy formation while they were about 15 to 20 miles from the Fleet. Agnes White, as shown from the radio log, attacked torpedo planes at 1116 about 4 to 5 miles from the Fleet. At 1108, 4 VF (Wildcat Red and Blue) were vectored out on 020°, distance 15 miles and Angels 1. Upon reaching this position and not sighting anything, instructions were requested. They were informed by the Lexington Fighter Director that the force was being attacked, and to return, climbing to 10,000 feet. They returned after the attack was over, but were able to attack some enemy planes in the vicinity and shot down one Zero fighter. Of the two remaining Lexington sections, it is believed that one section (Doris White) was over the ship and was there during the attack as no other orders were given to him. The other Lexington section (Doris Red) was told to orbit overhead, he climbed to 12,000 feet and attacked the tail end of the enemy formation. Wildcat Brown and Orange were kept over the ship at about 8 - 10,000 feet. The Orange section was not able to intercept the enemy before they attacked, but did shoot down one Zero fighter, and one dive bomber who had already released his bomb. The Brown section attacked a formation of dive bombers as they commenced their dive and went down with them, they shot down one dive bomber before it dropped its bomb and another afterwards. 

A resume of the above shows that only three of the Combat Air Patrol intercepted the enemy at about 15 to 20 miles. The others were not in position to attack until after the enemy had commenced or finished his attack. The Yorktown Combat Air Patrol shot down two Zero fighters and three dive bombers. A Combat Air Patrol and Anti-Torpedo Plane Patrol was maintained for the remainder of the day. 


Lexington Planes 
Due to the breakdown of the U.S.S. Lexington, the following Lexington planes landed on board this ship: 

6 F4F-3's and 13 SBD's, and have been retained on board. 


Summary of Damage Done by Air group 

Damage Inflicted on Enemy 

One large CV damaged and possibly sunk by three torpedo hits, 5 - 1000 lb. bomb hits. 

Shot down the following number of planes: 
15 VF - Type 00 and 97. 
4 VB - Believed to be Type 99, Navy dive bombers. 
1 VP - Four engine patrol plane - Type 97. 



Damaged the following number of planes: 
20 VF - Type 00 and 97. 
1 VB - Type 99, Navy dive bomber.

NOTE: It is believed that there is duplication between the number of planes shot down and the planes damaged 

Damage Suffered by Air Group 

Personnel missing in Air Action 
6 Pilots. 
6 Rear Seat Gunners. 


Personnel Wounded in Air Action 
4 Pilots. 
3 Rear Seat Gunners. 


Planes Missing in Action 
2 F4F-3's (Pilots recovered) 
7 SBD's (One pilot and passenger recovered) 


Planes damaged in Action 
1 TBD - Bullet hole in right wing.

3 VF - One had about 10 holes in fuselage, five of which passed through the emergency fuel tank and were stopped by the armor. One bullet hole in main fuel tank. One through the vacuum tank and one along left side which hit the instrument panel. This plane will require a major overhaul. 
One had about thirty small caliber hits in tail and fuselage. Requires major overhaul. 

One had one small caliber hole in left wing.


18 VSB - One was so badly damaged that it crashed on landing and was a total wreck. 
Three require major overhaul, due to numerous 20 mm and 7.7 mm hits. 


The remainder of the planes had anywhere from 1 to 26 hits in the fuselage, empenage, wings, gas tanks, and armor.

Leak Proof Gas Tanks: 
A total of 20 self-sealing tanks were hit: 

Three by one hit. 
Eight by two hits. 
Four by three hits. 
Four by four hits. 
One riddled by a direct hit on wing by a 20 mm explosive shell. 

The only tank to develop a leak in the air was the last one, which leaked badly. Two others developed leaks later in the day. 

Armor 

The armor in three planes was struck with one to three small caliber bullets. In no case was the armor pierced.



Ammunition Expended: 
VS-5 dropped 7 - 1000 lb. bombs, Mk. 13; fuses Mk. 21 and 23. 
VB-5 dropped 15 - 1000 lb. bombs, Mk. 13; fuses Mk. 21 and 23. 
VT-5 dropped 9 torpedoes, Mark 13, Mod. 1, set to run at 10 feet. 
Expended 32,610 rounds of .50 caliber ammunition. 
Expended 4,660 rounds of .30 caliber ammunition. 

NOTE: Three torpedoes made erratic runs.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

General Comments 

Conduct of Personnel 
The conduct of the Air Group personnel can not be praised too highly. In the space of five days they made five attacks on enemy forces, three on May 4th, and one each on May 7th and 8th, despite the many hardships and dangers involved, the pilots and other personnel lost none of their enthusiasm, high morale and aggressive spirit. Their performance was an outstanding exhibition of courage, determination, and will to win. 


Enemy Tactics 

Ships 
The enemy ships repeated their tactics of May 4th and 7th. The ships of the formation scattered to obtain plenty of sea room and attempted to avoid the attack with individual AA fire and violent maneuvers. 


Aircraft 
The Japanese fighter planes invariably make a high side or high rear approach when attacking our planes. They then try either to get on the tail or pull sharply away to regain altitude for another attack. They seem reluctant to attack a formation of VSB, especially if it has completed its attack and is well closed up. 


Own Fighter Tactics 

Against 00 Fighters 
The Japanese Zero fighters are the equal of the F4F-3's in speed and climbing ability and can out maneuver them. It is therefore imperative that our fighters maintain an altitude advantage from which they can dive, attack, and zoom back to altitude from where another attack can be launched. 

It is believed that the Zero fighter has neither armor nor self-sealing fuel tanks, nor is it as rugged as our planes. Most pilots were amazed at the quickness with which they caught fire when given a short burst in a vital area. 

The lesson that impressed itself most on the fighter pilots on May 8th was, "Do not become separated from your formation." The planes that did become separated were so busy maneuvering to get Jap fighters off their tails, that they had time for nothing else. It would appear that the Japs have learned this lesson and maintain formation better than do our pilots. They also seem much more eager to attack strays than formations. It can not be repeated too often that planes must stay together and furnish mutual protection, for the stray plane is a lost plane. 


VF Escort for VT 
The following method of protecting VT planes during their approach, attack, and retirement is recommended. At least 4 - 8 VF depending on the opposition expected, should be assigned as escort. They should take position up sun from, and at least 5 - 6000 feet above the torpedo planes. From this position they can readily observe any attack coming in and can dive down and break it up before it develops sufficiently to interfere with the VT. It is essential that the escort maintain a good altitude differential otherwise they are helpless in breaking up an attack that starts from above. 


VF Escort for VSB 
The crucial points in a dive bombing attack for the dive bombers is just before the push over and the short period between the time of pull out and rendezvousing. The VF should take position 2 - 4000 feet above the dive bombers, up sun, where a good view can be obtained. As the dive bombers approach the push over point. 

Some of the escort fighters should commence a steep spiral descent around the dive path and down to 4 - 5000 feet to protect the pull out. The number of fighters staying up or going down depends entirely on the situation. It is essential that the fighters know the direction of pull out and rendezvous point if maximum protection is to be given. 


Fighter Aircraft 
In the engagement of May 8th, the fighter escorts were seriously hampered by their lack of range. It is essential that a long range fighter be provided as escort for Torpedo and Dive Bombing planes. An escort fighter cannot do his best, nor perform his mission successfully if he has to continually worry about his gasoline supply, and be afraid to use full throttle while engaging the enemy. It is hoped the addition of wing tanks for the F4F-3's will alleviate this situation. 

It is believed that the proportion of fighters to other types assigned to a carrier should be greatly increased. A minimum of 27 fighters and preferably 36 would be none too many, if we are to engage Japanese carriers on equal terms. It seems probable that about 50% of the planes on the Japanese carriers were fighters. The lack of fighters was keenly felt on May 8th, when some 30 - 35 fighters had to be divided up to protect two Attack Groups and the carriers. As a consequence, they were outnumbered at both places, and at neither place were they able successfully to accomplish their mission. While the 6 fighters sent in with the Yorktown Attack Group did an excellent job, it is felt that the main factor that prevented heavy losses to our planes was the close proximity of a large number of low cloud formations that afforded ideal coverage after the attack. It is estimated that the enemy had 15 - 18 fighters on Combat Air Patrol over his carriers, and about 24 - 30 escorting her attack groups. The above figures are only approximations made from pilot estimates. Due to the fact that the Lexington and Yorktown Air Groups attacked at different times, the escort fighters for each group were outnumbered at least 2 to 1. 

It is understood that the VF Squadron on the Yorktown class is to be increased to 27. Two carriers in company, each with this number of planes, will allow enough for both an escort for the attack group and a Combat Air Patrol, but the number on board should not be allowed to fall below 27. The best defense against an air group attack is a vigorous fighter offensive before it is in sight of the carrier. 


Fighter Direction 
At 1055, the Radar screen showed a very large group of planes approaching from 020°, distance 68 miles; five fighters were vectored out to meet it. They made contact somewhere between 15 and 20 miles from the ship. The remainder of the fighters either did not make contact with the enemy until they were close aboard, or until after they had completed their attack. 

It is believed that fighters should be vectored out at least 30 miles to meet the enemy and if no Radar altitude reading is available, and the day clear with unlimited ceiling, they should be sent out at about 20,000 feet. 

The fighters making the first contact must immediately broadcast the enemy's altitude and the composition of his force. It is imperative that all fighter pilots be indoctrinated to report contacts with enemy planes before attacking, this is of the utmost importance if it is a large group. 


Anti-Torpedo Patrol 
Not having sufficient fighters for an Anti-Torpedo Patrol, SBD's were used as an expedient. The torpedo planes passed high over this patrol and at such high speed as to preclude interception. 

Torpedo Planes 
From the experience gained by VT-5 in the attacks of May 4, 7, and 8th, certain factors became apparent insofar as Material, Personnel, and Tactics are concerned. 


Material 
As previously stated in the report on the engagement of the 7th, this command is firmly convinced that a satisfactory torpedo plane must be fast, have a long range, the ability to dive, and sufficient gun power to defend itself. In connection with this a torpedo must be developed that can be dropped at high speed and from a height of 200 feet altitude. 


Personnel 
Torpedo plane pilots must be given every opportunity to make drops against a maneuvering target and to observe the torpedo run. This will clearly bring out to the pilot (1) The relative slowness of the torpedo after striking the water, (b) The great amount of lead necessary for a beam or close to beam shot, and (c) the large effect of small errors in target course and speed, if torpedo is dropped at long range. The practice of carrying and dropping dummy torpedoes is considered useless and a waste of time except for brand new pilots. 


Tactics 
In the recent engagements, the Japanese screen has scattered instead of closing in to support the ship being attacked. This is, however, no indication that in the future it will be done. Such a method would be an excellent counter to our system of attack. Due to the slow speed and low altitude of drop required for the Mk. 13 torpedoes, our planes are forced to come in low and slow. In the event that the Japanese change their system and put a heavy cordon of ships around their large vessels, it is doubted whether a successful torpedo attack could be launched by TBD's without the loss of the major part of the squadron.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

Torpedo attacks alone, are not very effective against high speed maneuverable targets. This was amply proved in the attack on TULAGI, where VT-5 attacked a Japanese CA maneuvering at high speed outside the harbor and was unable to obtain a hit; another example was the inability of the Japanese torpedo planes to score a hit on the Yorktown on May 8. 

In order to inflict the maximum damage on a maneuvering ship it is essential that the torpedo and dive bombing attack starts just before and continues through the torpedo attack. This has the following advantages: 


It provides mutual support and forces the enemy to divide his fire. 

The spray and smoke from close misses will partially obscure the torpedo planes from the target, and the concussion will reduce the accuracy of the AA fire. 
With the present type of torpedo planes it is essential that they be furnished with fighter protection. It is considered that on the attack of May 8th, VT-5 would have suffered severe losses from enemy aircraft if the TBD's if they had been unescorted. While it is understood that TBF's are being provided, and the present type torpedo is being modified to allow for dropping at higher altitudes and greater speeds; the need for these has been so clearly emphasized by the BATTLE OF THE CORAL SEA that it is again urgently recommended that immediate steps be taken to replace the TBD's with TBF's. 


Torpedoes 
In recent operations against enemy forces, VT-5 had occasion to drop 41 torpedoes, of those 32 were Mark 13, and 9 were Mark 13 Mod 1. All of the Mark 13 apparently functioned perfectly: but 3 of the Mark 13 Mod 1 ran erratic. The reason for this is unknown, they were inspected carefully before use and apparently were in perfect condition. An examination of Photoghraph No. 9 shows what may be two torpedo tracks that might have some relation to the erratic runs. 


Anti-Aircraft Fire 
The anti-aircraft fire encountered by the dive bombers has been relatively light; the Japanese ships seem to devote their main efforts aganst the torpedo planes. 

The Japanese method of scattering when attacked from the air, works against them insofar as AA fire is concerned. The ships spread too far apart to furnish mutual support; as a consequence although the volume of AA fire is large, the range is too great to be effective. This was shown in the torpedo attack on the 8th, when the torpedo planes were subjected to heavy fire from 5 CA's and the CV, yet all planes returned.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

At 0000 (minus 11 zone time) on May 8,1942, this ship (USS Yorktown CV-5) was a part of Pacific Fleet Task Force SEVENTEEN commanded by Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, U.S. Navy. The composition of the Task Force was as prescribed in Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN Operation Order Number 9-48 of May 1, 1942. At mid-night the force was on course 180°T, speed 20. It was known that enemy forces were at sea, operating to the northward of this force. 

At 0116 course was changed to 270. At 0625 Lexington launched scouting group to search for and locate the enemy. At 0800 the ship's position was: Latitude 14°-25S, Longitude 154°-31E. At this time the wind was from 112° T, 19 knots. Sea was smooth, visibility 30 miles. These conditions held with slight variations, throughout the entire day. 

At 0828 was informed by Lexington that one of her scouting planes had sighted 2 carriers, 4 heavy cruisers, and 3 destroyers; that the position of the scout was unknown, and that Lexington was trying to get radio contact with him. At 0835 intercepted a contact report from a Lexington scouting plane: "Contact- 2 carriers, 4 cruisers, many destroyers bearing 006 - 120 miles, speed 15 at 0820" The position given was from Lexington's "Point Zed." At 0847 a message was received from the Lexington: "Enemy bearing 028°-175 miles." 

The ship went to General Quarters at 0545 and remained at General Quarters until after dark that evening. The ship control party in the island structure was composed as follows: The Captain at the Conn on the navigation bridge and in the pilot house, assisted by three officers, one checking to see that orders to the engine main control and wheel were carried out, and one on each wing of the bridge outside of the pilot house to assist in reporting the approach of enemy planes and torpedoes. The Navigator was in the Conning Tower with steering, main engine, and whistle controls. The Captain gave his orders regarding rudder and main engines to the Navigator through the Conning Tower slits, duplicating these orders by talker on the J.V. battle telephone circuit. The Executive Officer was in Battle II which, in this ship, is at the after end of the bridge level platform, distance about 120 feet from the pilot house. 

The chronological sequence of the major events leading up to, during, and immediately following the action is as follows: 
G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

1355(7th) 0055 Monaghan left formation to proceed on duty assigned. 
1416 0116 Changed fleet course to 270, speed 20. 
1840 0540 Flight Quarters. 
1845 0545 General Quarters. 
1925 0625 Lexington launched search group. 
0655 Sunrise. 
2024-32 0724-32 Launched first Combat Air Patrol and 8 VS Anti-torpedo patrol. 
2032 0732 Changed fleet course to 125, speed 14. 
2100 0800 Position: Latitude 14°-25S, Longitude 154°-31E. 
2120 0820 Lexington plane made contact. 
2147 0847 Contact report received from Lexington: "2 carriers, 4 cruisers, many destroyers bearing 028, distance 175 miles." 
2148 0848 Message received from Commander Air, Rear Admiral A.W. Fitch in Lexington to launch entire group including torpedo planes. The Commanding Officer recommended a change in Point Option so that the fighters, when launched, would have a shorter distance to go to escort VT. Point Option was changed. 
2200-15 0900-15 Launched attack group, armed as follows: 
6 VF - MG's. 
17 VB - 1 - 1000 lb. bomb each. 
7 VS - 1 - 1000 lb. bomb each. 
9 VT - 1 - Torpedo each. 
2208 0908 Rear Admiral A.W. Fitch was designated as Officer in Tactical Command. 
2208-30 0908-30 Lexington launched attack group. 
2223 0923 Set Material Condition Afirm. Changed speed to 23 knots.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

2230 0930 Changed course to 125. 
2241-43 0941-43 Launched 4 VF - second Combat Air Patrol. 
2244-45 0944-45 Landed first Combat Air Patrol. 
2248 0948 Radar contact, shadower 335, 25 miles. 
2304 1004 Speed 15. 
2307 1007 Changed course to 115. 
2308 1008 Signal was made - Enemy aircraft bearing 060. Drained gasoline system above tanks. 
2315 1015 Shadower shot down by Yorktown VF. 
2330 1030 Changed course to 028. 
2339 1039 Yorktown Attack Group sighted enemy CV on course 020. 
2340 1040 Position was adjusted on Lexington so that she would not be in the sun from Yorktown and interfere with fire against enemy planes coming in out of the sun. 
2355 1055 Radar contact, large group of enemy planes bearing 020 - 68 miles. 
2357 1057 Eased Condition Afirm sufficiently to start ventilation blowers and air ship as air below was becoming very foul. Men standing by any openings. 
2358 1058 Radar bearing of enemy planes 020 - 40 miles. 
2400 1100 Stopped blowers and reset Condition Afirm. 
May 8 
0002-04 1102-04 Launched 4 VF. All serviceable planes are in the air. 
0006 1106 Radar reports large group of enemy planes 20 miles from ship. 
0011 1111 Enemy torpedo planes, distance 15. 
0012 1112 Changed fleet course to 125, speed 20 knots. 
0013 1113 Flank speed, 25 knots 

From this point it is impossible to give an accurate chronological record. The quartermaster and Captain's writer on the bridge performed their duties in an excellent manner under fire, but part of the time they were avoiding bomb fragments. 

When the action opened at 1118, the wind was 085, 18 - 20 knots. The sea was smooth, visibility 30 miles. These conditions prevailed during the action. 

Torpedo planes indicated that they would use this ship for a target when about 8,000 to 10,000 yards away. It was evident then that the enemy would engage both carriers simultaneously with VT and dive bombers. No high altitude horizontal bombers appeared. Own SBD anti-torpedo patrol planes made an earnest effort to break up the torpedo attack, but were immediately attacked by escorting VF. Four out of eight planes were lost almost at once. When it was apparent that the attack would get in, A.A., fire was opened at 1118. By this time, the VT had separated into attack groups outside effective range of anything but 5". Three planes dropped torpedoes from the port quarter, followed closely by four on the port beam (this was the direction from which they had come from their own CV.) When the first three torpedoes struck the water, full right rudder was applied, and the engine room given orders for emergency flank speed. About this time the two carriers commenced drawing apart due to maneuvering. The Astoria, Portland, Chester, and four destroyers, Russell, Hammann, Aylwin and probably Dewey remained with this ship and formed a circular AA screen at 2000 yards. Their AA fire was accurate and heavy at the critical times, and they made the enemy planes' approaches difficult. It is not possible to praise too highly the anti-aircraft fire and magnificent ship handling of these cruisers and destroyers. Although an irregular zig zag employing full rudder was used these ships kept excellent station and in an endeavor to protect the carrier made no effort to avoid torpedo attacks. 

The ship was steadied on a course parallel to the second three torpedoes sufficiently long to allow them to run past the port side close aboard. The planes in these groups had been under continuous fire by all ships in their vicinity. Four were seen shot down from the first group, but three drops were completed. Of the planes which had been on the port beam, one plane was set afire and crashed after dropping torpedo and another dove into the water before dropping. The torpedoes of the first group were not observed close to the ship. 

The remaining VT had rounded the stern about 8000 to 10,000 yards out. The next drop was made on the starboard quarter, the ship being about 90° right of the original course. A left turn was made to present the stern and the ship steadied stern to dropping point. These planes were under heavy fire and dropped well out. Two of their torpedoes were observed to run down the starboard side. One plane crashed. 

One VT made an approach parallel to the starboard side from stern to a point forward of the beam. 5" bursts were kept between him and the ship and he was under heavy 1.1 fire. His speed, with a torpedo aboard was remarkable, appearing to be at least 200 knots. When he turned toward the ship, he was blanketed by all guns and dropped at about 2000 yards but escaped in a violent left chandelle. The ship had been turned right when he turned toward the ship and the torpedo ran across the bow. 

At 1124 the dive bombing attack commenced. All dives were made across the deck generally from port to starboard at first, commencing out of the sun. The point of aim appeared to be mainly the bridge or island structure. All planes were held under heavy fire. The course was changed with hard over rudder, generally under the dive or toward the direction from which it started; only one bomb hit was received. There were six near misses on the starboard side between the bow and the bridge - two very close; one hit at 1127; at least two very near misses on port quarter and two or three on starboard quarter. These latter lifted the ship and raised the screws clear of the water. One of the near 

misses on the starboard bow touched the edge of the catwalk, just abaft #3 5" gun, and fragments from another near the starboard bow pierced the side in many places above the water line. 

During the latter part of the dive bombing attack, several reports were received of torpedo planes attacking on both quarters and astern. It is believed that some of these reports were made on planes rendezvousing after dropping. 

The bomb hit was on the flight deck, near frame 106, about 23 feet forward of #2 elevator and about 15 feet from the island. Recovered fragments indicate that the bomb was probably a 12" projectile. It pierced the flight deck making a hole about 14" in diameter, which was immediately covered by a metal plate. It went down through #5 Ready Room, the hangar deck, and second deck on an angle toward the starboard side. It then hit a beam and stanchion and angled back to port piercing the third deck. A description of the damage is appended as enclosure (H). 

When this bomb exploded, fire was reported in #9 fireroom. It was later found out that this report was caused by dense smoke, gas fumes and a flareback in the burners due to concussion. All lights were extinguished. Boilers #8 and #9 were secured and, because personnel were being overcome by gasses, firerooms were abandoned. Distant controls were operated to secure blowers. Number 7 boiler was secured by order of the Engineer Officer since, in the existing condition, superheat could not be used. Two condensers were reported salted. To a question by the Commanding Officer as to speed available, Main Control replied 24 knots. When asked if the ship should slow, the answer was, "Hell no! We'll make it!" and at no time did the speed drop below 24 knots until signalled from the bridge.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

0031 1131 Radar out of commission. Attempted to inform Lexington on Fighter Circuit; no answer. Notified Lexington by visual signal and TBS radio. Since Lexington's Fighter Circuit radio transmitter was apparently dead, broadcast to all fighters, "Radar out. Protect the Fleet." 
0033 1133 Steadied on course 250. 
0034 1134 Came right to 035, into the wind. 
0040 1140 Speed 18. About this time the attack was completed although some guns were still firing at planes rendezvousing within range. 
0041 1141 Heard Lexington again on Fighter Circuit. Returned control of fighters to Lexington. 
0041 1141 Landed 1 VF (Lexington plane). 
0050 1150 YE homing transmitter out of commission due to carrying away of upper bearing of antenna shaft. 
0055 1155 Landed 4 VF from Combat Air Patrol. 
0100 1200 Position: Latitude 14°-47S, Longitude 155°-09E. 
0115 1215 Landed 8 VF from Combat Air Patrol. 
0122 1222 Radar back in commission. Notified Lexington. (At 0500, May 9, 1942, the Radar antenna was blown off its base by the wind. On examination it was found that the rivets holding the antenna yoke to its pedestal had been sheared during the action 

G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

When this occurred, the Radar yoke had apparently settled back into normal position and, when repairs had been made to the antenna, it continued to function until the wind took it off its pedestal.) 
0130 1230 Launched 3 VF for Combat Air Patrol. 
0131 1231 Landed 1 VF from Combat Air Patrol. Commenced landing attack group. During landing an SBD-3 airplane, Lieutenant(jg) F.B.Moan, U.S.N., pilot, R.J. Hodgens, Sea2c, U.S.N., passenger, hit the island structure in full flight. Flaps would not work and both pilot and passenger had been wounded. They will both recover. This plane had 22 bullet holes in fuel tanks. It was a total wreck and was later pushed over the side. 
0200 1300 Completed landings; took course 060, speed 20, to close Lexington. Throughout the rest of the day, Combat Air Patrols were maintained over the formation. 
0200 1300 Number 7 and 8 boilers back on the main steam line. 
0212 1312 Number 9 boiler back on the main steam line. 
0300 1400 Seven unidentified VT planes heading directly toward the ship on starboard beam, altitude 4,000 feet. Planes were on correct return bearing but did not make recognition signal in answer to 20 challenges. 
0303-04 1403-04 Opened fire on planes for a short time until they were identified as Lexington planes. It was ascertained later that no recognition signal was made because of lack of fuel. 
0310 1410 Directed by Lexington to take over Fighter Director as his Radar was out of commission. 

G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

0318 1418 Course 200, speed 25. All ships in position except Dewey recovering plane personnel from Yorktown plane which had landed in water ahead of her. Damage to plane during attack prevented landing aboard. 
0325 1425 Lexington reported YE homing transmitter inoperative. 
0330 1430 Set Material Condition Baker. 
0345 1445 Lexington broke Five Flag. Lexington - "There has been a serious explosion." 
It had been known that during the action that the Lexington had sustained two or more torpedo hits and several bomb hits. However, she had appeared to be steaming easily and having no apparent trouble. Smoke seen issuing from Lexington under flight deck. 
Lexington - "This ship needs help." 
Lexington - "Standby." 
0347 1447 Lost all radio communications with Lexington. Took control of all Lexington aircraft radio circuits. 
0435 1535 Commenced landing Lexington planes still in air, 6 VP and 10 SBD's. 
0500 1600 Temporary repairs effected to YE antenna. Changed speed to 20 knots. 
0511 1611 Lexington, "Fire is not under control." 
0522 1622 Lexington seen to be abandoning ship. Cruisers and destroyers picking up personnel in the water. This ship with two cruisers and two destroyers maneuvered in vicinity until sundown. 
0600 1700 Launched 7 VF for Combat Air Patrol. 
0626 1726 Dewey rejoined formation. 
0718 1818 Sunset. 
0720 1820 Landed all aircraft. 
0747 1847 Course 225, speed 14. 
0805 1905 Set Condition of Readiness III. 

G.C.T. LWT/LCT 

2000 Position: Latitude 15°-S, Longitude 155°-22E. 
2027 Rescue ships rejoined formation. 
2037 Course 185, speed 20. 

DAMAGE INFLICTED ON ENEMY 


By Air Group 

One large CV hit with three torpedoes and six 1,000 lb. bombs. (Probable additional hits: 1 torpedo; 3 - 1,000 lb. bombs.) 

Planes shot down: 
Confirmed 
22 VF, Type 00 and 97. 
3 VB, believed to be type 99 Navy dive bombers. 
1 VT, type 97. 
1 VP, four engine patrol plane, type 97. 
Unconfirmed 
2 VP; 1 VSB. 

Enemy planes damaged: 
20 VF, Type 00 and 97. 
1 VS, Type 99, Navy dive bomber. 

NOTE: There may be some duplication in planes shot down and planes damaged. 


By AA Gun Fire by Yorktown and Screening Vessels 
Planes observed to crash near Yorktown: 

8 - VT; 5 - VB; 0 - VP. 

It was impossible for personnel of this vessel, all being busily engaged in fighting, to make a definite statement as to the number of enemy planes shot down. It is believed, however, that Yorktown and her Screen shot down at least half the enemy planes which attacked this vessel. 

AIR 

Air Group 

Task Organization of Air Group 
Air Group Commander, Lt.Comdr. Oscar Pederson, USN. 

VT-5 - 9 TBD's - Lt.Comdr. J. Taylor, USN. 
VS-5 - 13 SBD's - Lt.Comdr. W.O. Burch, jr., USN. 
VF-42 - 14 F4F-3's - Lt.Comdr. C.R. Fenton, USN. 
VB-5 - 17 SBD's - Lieut. W.C. Short, jr., USN.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)

During the attack on an enemy carrier and other operations on May 7, aircraft were damaged or lost as follows: 
VB - Lost - 1. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - none. 
Damaged, - none.

VF - Lost - 2. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 1. 
Damaged, - 2. Repairs made.

VS - Lost - none. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 2. 
Damaged, - 2. Repairs made.

VT - Lost - none. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 1. 
Damaged, - 3. Repairs made.

On the morning of May 8, the following aircraft were available: 
VB - 17 operative. 
VF - 14 operative. 
VS - 15 operative. 
VT - 9 operative. 

During the attack on enemy carriers and other operations on May 8, aircraft were damaged or lost as follows: 
VB - Lost - 2. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 4. 
Damaged, - 4. Repairs made.

VF - Lost - 2. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 3. 
Damaged, - 2. Repairs made.

VS - Lost - 5. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 1. 
Damaged, - 4. Repairs made.

VT - Lost - none. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 1. 
Damaged, - 2. Repairs made.

The following is a summary of aircraft damaged or lost during the attacks and other operations on 4, 5, 6, 7, and 8 May, 1942. 
VB - Lost - 3. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 4. 
Damaged, - 5. Repairs made.

VF - Lost - 6.* 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 4. 
Damaged, - 3. Repairs made. 
*Includes 1 VF landed on Lexington.

VS - Lost - 5. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 4. 
Damaged, - 8. Repairs made.

VT - Lost - 1. 
Damaged, - no longer serviceable - 3. 
Damaged, - 6. Repairs made.

Upon completion of attacks on May 8, the following aircraft were available: 
VB - 10 operative. 
VF- 7 operative. 
VS- 5 operative. 
VT - 8 operative. 

The losses in percentage of planes is as follows: 
VB - 44.4% losses. 
VF - 63.1% losses. 
VS - 70.6% losses. 
VT - 23.0% losses. 

On May 13, upon completion of extensive repairs, engine changes and exchanges, fuel tank changes, surface changes, etc., the following listed aircraft were available: 
VB - 11 operative. 
VF - 9 operative. 
*VS - 8 operative. 
VT - 9 operative. 
*(Plus one in Australia) 

In addition to planes listed above, the following Lexington planes landed on board this ship on May 8 while the Lexington was in distress: 
VF - 5. 
*VS - 8. 
*VB - 6. 
* Included are one VS and one VB plane both of which have since been damaged and are no longer serviceable.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2007)

CORAL SEA:The Battle of Coral Sea begins.

NG:The Japanese occupy Hollandia, New Guinea.

PHILIIPINES: General Wainright in Japanese custody announces the surrender of Corrigedor Island. The planned 50 day campaign by General Homma has taken over 150 days. The Filipino loyalty to the US has been a surprising development to the Japanese.

MADAGASCAR:The destroyer HMS ANTHONY ran through the Vichy-French batteries, protecting Diego Suarez, Madagascar, at full speed and came to a halt at the quay. 50 Marines leapt ashore. Behind the port were flashes from guns supporting the Royal Welch Fusiliers, Royal Scots Fusiliers and East Lancashire Fusiliers.
The Marines pushed through the European town, where they met up with the Royal Welsh. Diego Suarez surrendered today. The Allies believed that if
Japan had taken the port first, it could control the Indian Ocean. In fact,
Japan seems surprised by the invasion which is still being resisted by Vichy
Forces elsewhere on the island.


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2007)

The Battle of the Coral Sea continues with the simultaneous sightings by both sides of each other. Attacks are quickly mounted. The USS Lexington sinks and the USS Yorktown is damaged. The JIN Shokaku is damaged. Japanese plans for an attack on Port Moresby, New Guinea. This is the first setback for the Japanese offensive. It is also the first carrier vs. carrier battle in history. Neither of the opposing naval forces will see the other side.
Amplifying the above:
At approximately 0830 hours local, a search plane from the aircraft carrier USS Lexington locates the Japanese carrier force consisting of the aircraft carriers HIJMS Shohaku and HIJMS Zuikaku south of San Cristobal Island, Solomon Islands. [San Cristobal Island is 38 miles southeast of Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands.] A carrier strike force is launched by the Americans between 0915 and 0925 hours; the Yorktown Air Group in USS Yorktown launches 30 Douglas SBD Dauntless dive bombers, nine Douglas TBD Devastator torpedo bombers and 14 Grumman F4F Wildcat fighters while the Lexington Air Group in USS Lexington launches 24 SBDs, 12 TBDs and ten F4Fs.
At approximately the same time, the two Japanese aircraft carriers launch a strike force against the Americans. The Yorktown SBDs locate both Japanese carriers at 1032 hours local but orbit the ships awaiting the arrival of the slower TBDs giving the Japanese time to launch "Zero" fighters. By the time the TBDs arrive, the HIJMS Zuikaku is hidden by a rain squall and the Americans attack
HIJMS Shokaku. The TBDs attack with torpedoes but all miss while the SBD dive bombers score two hits with 1,000-pound (453.6 kg) bombs. TBDs of the Lexington Air Group attack with torpedoes but fail to hit the ship while four Lexington SBDs score one hit on the ship; only four of the 24 Lexington SBDs locate the target. HIJMS Shokaku is heavily damaged and retires; it takes two months to repair her. The cost to the USN is nine SBDs, two TBDs and three F4Fs.
At 1118 hours local, the Japanese attack force consisting of 18 "Kate's" 33 "Val's" and 18 Mitsubishi "Zero's" fighters arrive over the USN's carriers. The "Kates" attack USS Lexington with torpedoes and she is struck by two torpedos on her port side. At the same time, "Vals" put three bombs into her, producing a 7 degree list to port and several raging fires. By 1245 hours damage control parties have brought the fires under control and returned the ship to an even keel; making 25 knots, she begins to recover her air group. Then suddenly at 1247, the ship is shaken by a tremendous explosion, caused by the ignition of gasoline vapors below, and again fire rage out of control. At 1558 hours, the captain secured salvage operations, and ordered all hands to the flight deck. At 1707 hours, he ordered, "abandon ship!" Lexington blazed on, flames shooting hundreds of feet into the air until a destroyer sinks her with two torpedoes.
The USS Yorktown is also attacked by the Japanese formation and managed to avoid eight torpedoes until a bomb from a "Val" penetrated the flight deck and exploded below decks, killing or seriously injuring 66 men. The fires were brought under control and flight operations continued. In addition to the damage to HIJMS Shokaku, HIJMS Zuikaku's air group suffers heavy losses estimated at eight "Kates, "15 "Vals," and six "Zekes," preventing the Japanese from using these ships for several months. The Japanese have won a tactical victory sinking three USN ships (Lexington, the destroyer USS Sims and the oiler USS Neosho) but the Allies have won a strategic victory by forcing the Japanese to abandon the invasion of Port Moresby, New Guinea thereby keeping the sea lanes between the U.S. and Australia open. The USN also realizes that the number of fighter aircraft on the carriers must be increased to provide adequate protection.
Three U.S. sailors are awarded the Medal of Honor for actions during the Battle of the Coral Sea.
Lieutenant John J. Powers, USN, of Bombing Squadron Five in USS Yorktown is awarded the medal posthumously for his attack on HIJMS Shokaku;
Lieutenant (jg) William E. Hall, USNR, of Scouting Squadron Two in USS Lexington is awarded his medal for shooting down three Japanese aircraft while flying an SBD; and 
Lieutenant Milton E. Ricketts, USN, a damage control officer in USS Yorktown, is awarded the medal posthumously for fighting the fires aboard 
the ship. The citations for their awards may be viewed at:
http://www.army.mil/cmh-pg/moh1.htm


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): In Burma during the night of 8/9 May, 6 B-17's bomb Mingaladon and attack the docks at Rangoon. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): 8 B-26's and a single B-17 attack shipping and seaplanes at Deboyne. 8th Bombardment Squadron, 3d BG, transfers from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Charters Towers, Australia with A-20's; combat operations continue.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 9, 2007)

Those are some pretty cool pics there Lucky


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2007)

PHILIPINES: General Sharp orders the surrender of the resistance forces and US forces in the Philippines.

NG: The Japanese plan to seize Port Moresby, New Guinea is officially cancelled.

USA: The possibility of increasing the range of small aircraft, by operating them as towed gliders, is demonstrated at the U.S. Naval Aircraft Factory, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, when two pilots hook their Grumman F4F Wildcat fighters to tow lines streaming behind a twin-engined Douglas BD (USAAF A-20), cut their engines and are towed for an hour at 180 knots at 7,000 feet.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-17's attack Kessa in the N Solomon while 22nd BG B-26's hit the seaplane base at Deboyne. Lost is B-26 40-1402. 

PACIFIC: USN Inshore Patrol Squadron VS-4-D14 arrived in the Tonga with the base construction and garrison convoy and set up facilities to conduct antisubmarine patrols from Nukualofa Harbor on Tongatabu.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2007)

PHILIPINES: Last U.S. troops in Philippines surrender on Mindanao.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): B-17's fly their first mission in direct defense of the air cargo line to China when 4 B-17's from Dum Dum Airfield, India heavily damage the runways and set fire to several parked aircraft at Myitkyina, Burma. Myitkyina, which fell to the Japanese on 8 May, poses a serious fighter threat to the Allied base at Dinjan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-17's and B-26's hit shipping in Simpson Harbor and the Lakunai Airfield. 30th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG, transfers from Cloncurry to Longreach with B-17's.

*May 11th *

USA: The President ordered that an Air Medal be established for award to any person who, while serving in any capacity in or with the Army, Navy, Marine Corps, or Coast Guard after 8 September 1939, distinguishes or has distinguished himself by meritorious achievement while participating in aerial flight.

USN - Scuttled is USS Neosho (AO-23) after the Battle of the Coral Sea.


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2007)

CBI: The Chinese 6th Division retreats across the Salwen River on the way to Kengtung in the Burma Theater.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (, 5th Air Force): B-17's and B-26's hit shipping Simpson Harbor and the Lakunai Airfield.

AUSTRALIA: 30th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), transfers from Cloncurry to Longreach with B-17's.


----------



## syscom3 (May 14, 2007)

HAWAII: The first Japanese coded radio messages are broken that indicate the upcoming Japanese operation at Midway.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): B-17's pound Myitkyina, Burma for the second time, scoring direct hits on runways and several buildings. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-17's, B-26's and B-25's attack Rabaul and Lae.


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2007)

INDIA: The first British units reach India as the retreat from Burma continues.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-25's, B-26's and and B-17's hit the airfield and storehouses at Lae and seaplane base at Deboyne. 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), transfers from Sidney to Daly Waters, Australia with B-17's. Lost on a passenger flight is B-26 "Lil Deicer " 40-1390.

USA: The U.S. star insignia applied to aircraft is modified on all military aircraft by eliminating the red disc in the center of the star. The USN also orders that the red and white rudder stripes be eliminated.
Gas rationing begins with the amount set for non essential vehicles at 3 gallons per week. There are 17 states in the US, with rationing in effect, at this point.
President Roosevelt signs the bill authorizing the formation of the Women's Army Auxillary Corps. (WAAC). By the end of the war, this Corps will become part of the Army as the WAC, utilitzing the skills of 150,000 women to do non-combat jobs, both in the states and overseas.


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): HQ 10th Air Force completes its move from the US to New Delhi, India. B-17's again strike the airfield at Myitkyina, Burma, pounding runways and buildings. Subsequent reconnaissance indicates that the runways are unusable.

SOUTH PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (SOPAC, 7th Air Force): 68th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, transfers from Amberly Field, Australia to Tongatabu, Tonga with P-40's.

NG: (5th Air Force): B-26's and and B-17's hit the airfield and storehouses at Lae. 3rd BG B-25s fly two sorties against Lae. The morning strike took off at 6:00am armed with twleve 100 lbs bombs. Led by led by Cpt. H. F. Lowery. Over Salamaua bad weather was encountered and the first flight split off in search of enemy shipping. Lt. Feltham assumed the lead and by following the coastline from Salamaua to Lae succeeded in wading the worst of bad tropical thunderstorms. Breaking out of a storm the flight spotted Lae * five miles ahead, just as Zeros took off to intercept them head on. The bombing run was made at 800' against anti-aircraft positions and supply dumps. After the attack the formation was scattered and returned individually. In an afternoon sortie, the B-25s return to bomb Lae Airfield again from 2,400', lost on the return flight is B-25C 41-12478 force landing at Aiyary Airstrip. Also bombers hit the seaplane base at Deboyne.

Australia: 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), transfers from Sidney to Daly Waters, Australia with B-17's.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2007)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): The 7th Air Force is placed on alert in anticipation of a possible attack on Midway. For the next 10 days the old B-18's on hand are used on sea searches to supplement the B-17's. VII Bomber Command receives an influx of B-17's during this period, and the 72d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), is converted from B-18's to B-17's. 

AUSTRALIA:HQ 19th Bombardment Group and 93d Bombardment Squadron transfers from Garbutt Field to Longreach with B-17's. Detachment of 28th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), ceases operating from Perth and returns to Longreach with B-17's.
B-17's bomb shipping in Koepang Bay, Timor .


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: B-17's attack the airfield and AA guns at Koepang, Timor.

USA: President Roosevelt presents the medal of honor to General James Doolittle for his bombing of Tokyo on April 18, 1942, Japan. Doolittle viewed the raid as a failure because of its lost of fifteen of the sixteen planes, and lack of serious damage.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2007)

SW PACIFIC: Admiral John S McCain, USN, in seaplane tender USS TANGIER at Noumea, New Caledonia Island, assumes command as Commander Aircraft South Pacific Forces (COMAIRSOPAC). This new command is established to direct the operations of tender and shore-based aviation in the South Pacific Area.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), arrives at Karachi, India from the US with B-17's; first mission is 3 Jun.

AUSTRALIA: B-17's attack the airfield and AA guns at Koepang, Timor.

Ground echelon of 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), transfers from Amberley Field, Australia to New Caledonia ; air echelon is at Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-26's.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2007)

NG: (5th Air Force): B-26's bomb aircraft at Lae.


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2007)

MEXICO: Mexico declares war on Germany, Italy and Japan.

U.S.: Last year, Ted Williams batted .406. Today, after the Red Sox return to Boston from a road trip, Williams enlists in the U.S. Navy Air Corps to train to become a fighter pilot.
He passes the complete physical examination (his eyesight is 20-15) and is sworn into the service, immediately becoming Seaman Williams, second class. Upon his call to active duty, he will automatically become Air Cadet Williams.
Behind him are the months of wonder and indecision that followed his deferment from the draft by President Franklin D. Roosevelt in February on the grounds that he is the sole support of his mother.The $32,000-a-year ballplayer will become a cadet at the salary of $106 a month. This won't happen for a while, though. Williams won't be called to active duty until after the baseball season ends.
He will win the Triple Crown, leading the American League with a .356average, 36 homers and 137 RBI. He will miss the next three seasons as well as most of the 1952 and 1953 seasons, serving as a fighter pilot in World War II and the Korean War.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): In Territory of Hawaii, 19th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, transfers from Bellows Field to Kualoa Field with P-40's; air echelon of 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), arrives at Hickam Field with B-26's; ground echelon is on New Caledonia ; and 73d Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, transfers from Wheeler Field to Bellow Field with P-40's. 

NG: (5th Air Force): B-17's pound Lakunai Airfield while 22nd BG B-26's and 3rd BG B-25s of the hit the airfield at Lae and attack shipping in the harbor. Lost are B-25C 41-12981, B-25D 41-29692.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-29 launches a Yokosuka "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Sydney, Australia.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): 31st Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), transfers from Hickam Field to Kipapa, Territory of Hawaii with B-17's and B-18's. 

NG: Five B-25's of the 3rd BG strike the airfield and buildings at Lae. Lost are B-25C 41-12491 and B-25C 41-12462


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2007)

USN - Carriers Hornet and Enterprise move towards Pearl Harbor, where they will quickly be refitted and sent to Midway. The Japanese prepairing to attack Midway mistakenly believe these carriers are in the Solomons.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-26's and B-25 of the 3rd BG attack Lae Airfield, but heavy AA and at least 15 intercepting Zekes prevent accurate bombing. Several of the B-26's are shot down or badly damaged and forced to crashland. Lost are B-25C 41-12448 and B-25C 41-124562. Lost on a rescue mission to Aiyary Airstrip are: and A-24 41-15820. 

NZ: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-21 launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2007)

CBI: Elements of the 38th Division of the Japanese Army reach India.

PACIFIC, MIDWAY OPERATIONS:
Two light carriers and two cruisers leave Hokkaido, Japan to begin diversionary raids on the Aleutian Islands as part of the Japanese Midway operation.

US submarines sail to patrol positions from hawaii to counter the Japanese Midway operation.

The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Kiska and Amchitka Islands in the Aleutian Islands.

The light cruiser USS St. Louis, part of a reinforcement group carrying Marine aircraft and personnel to Midway, disembarks Companies C and D of the Second Marine Raider Battalion and a 37mm gun battery of the Third Defense Battalion.

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS ALASKA (11th Air Force): 11th Fighter Squadron, 28th Composite Group, based at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska with P-40's sends a detachment to Cold Bay. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 4 B-17's bomb Rangoon, Burma during the night of 24/25 May. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-17's bomb Vunakanau Airfield. B-25s of the 3rd BG attack Lae. Lost are B-25C 41-12441, B-25C 41-12450, B-25C 41-12466 and B-25C 41-12498. Force landed near Port Moresby is B-25C "Irene" 41-12442. At Aiyary Airfield the surviving A-24 41-15822 crashes on take off.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2007)

MIDWAY ISLANDS OPERATIONS: The Japanese 1st Carrier Fleet, under Admiral Nagumo, leaves the Inland Sea to begin their part in the Midway operation, known as MO.

US Naval TF 16, carriers Enterprise and Hornet, return to Pearl Harbor from the South Pacific.

The aircraft ferry USS Kitty Hawk (AKV-1) arrives at Midway Island with Marine reinforcements including a detachment of a 3-inch (76.2 mm) antiaircraft group of the 3d Defense Battalion, a light tank platoon and additional personnel for Marine Air Group Twenty Two (MAG-22).

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 11th Fighter Squadron, 28th Composite Group, based at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Hawaii sends a detachment to Umnak, Aleutian with P-40's. 

US: The feasibility of jet-assisted takeoff is demonstrated in a successful flight test of a Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo at NAS Anacostia, D.C., using five British antiaircraft solid propellant rocket motors. The reduction in takeoff distance is 49 percent.

JAPAN - Citing Japanese victories in the Coral Sea and other battles, Radio Tokyo announces that "America and Britain... have now been exterminated.. the British and American fleets cannot appear on the oceans."


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: The Japanese Invasion Fleet sails from the Marianas toward Midway. A second invasion force heads for the Aleutians from Ominato.

The USS Yorktown arrives at Pearl Harbor from the South Pacific.

In the Aleutian Islands, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 is preparing to launch a Yokosuka E14Y1 "Glen," for a reconnaissance mission over Bogoslof Island, located in the Bering Sea about 60 miles (96.6 km) west of Unalaska Island, when a U.S. destroyer is sighted. The sub submerges causing irreparable damage to the aircraft.
Meanwhile, the submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a "Glen" to fly a reconnaissance mission over Kodiak Island in the Gulf of Alaska.

SW PACIFIC: U.S. Marines and Navy Seabees occupy the Wallis Islands in the southwest Pacific Ocean in position 13.18S, 176.10W.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), transfers from Karachi to Lahabad, India with B-17's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-17's bomb Rabaul. 8th FG P-39s intercept Japanese fighters attacking Port Moresby. Lost is P-39F 41-7153 (MIA) and P-39F 41-7162 (pilot returned to duty).

USN - The transfer of Patrol Wing 4 from Seattle to the North Pacific began with the arrival of the Commander at Kodiak.

JAPAN - Japanese Midway invasion force depart Saipan Guam

SW PACIFIC: TF 6814, on New Caledonia, is redesignated as the Americal Division. Comment on above: In today's report on "way back when" I noted, that on May 27, 1942 "TF 6814 became redesignated as the Americal Division." It was one of the few times in history that we were not known first as "the American Division", then since there was none such, "an American Division" which made us anonymous. We should all have joined the Marine Corps.


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: Those Imperial Japanese Naval forces that have not previously sailed, leave today for the Midway operation.

US TF 16, carriers Enterprise and Hornet under Admiral Spruance, sail from Pearl Harbor for Midway. Admiral Fletcher will leave later with the Yorktown and TF 17.
Amplifying the above:
The Enterprise Air Group in USS Enterprise consists of Bombing Squadron Six with SBD Dauntless, Fighting Squadron Six with F4F Wildcats, Scouting Squadron Six with SBDs, and Torpedo Squadron Six with TBD Devastators.
The Hornet Air Group in USS Hornet consists of VB-8 with SBDs, VF-8 with F4Fs, VS-8 with SBDs and VT-8 with TBDs.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): A B-17 flies the first armed reconnaissance from the secretly constructed airfield at Unmak , Aleutian over the Aleutian Chain, but finds no sign of the enemy. XI Fighter Command elements are not deployed at Unmak (P-40's and P-38's), Cold Bay (P-40's), Kodiak (P-39's), and Elmendorf Field [P-38's and Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) Kittyhawks].

USA - Secretary of War Henry L. Stimson warns Americans along the west coast to expect a Japanese attack as retaliation for the Dollittle raid on Tokyo.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (5th Air Force): B-26's attack the airfield at Lae, New Guinea.

NEW HEBRIDIES - U.S. forces arrive at Espiritu Santo


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: At French Frigate Shoals, Territory of Hawaii, the seaplane tender (destroyer) USS Thornton (AVD-11) arrives to relieve the light minelayer USS Preble. Later that day, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-123 also arrives. The Japanese had intended to use the shoals as a refueling stop for Japanese seaplanes flying reconnaissance missions over Pearl Harbor; the aircraft would be refueled by submarines. The presence of the U.S. ships prevents this operation and the Japanese never learn that two of the USN's aircraft carriers have already departed Pearl Harbor.

The seaplane tender (destroyer) USS Ballard (AVD-10) arrives at Midway with eleven motor torpedo boats (PTs) of Motor Torpedo Squadron One (MTBRon 1).

AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-21 launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Sydney, Australia.

SOLOMONS: The USN's Patrol Squadron Seventy One based at Noumea, New Caledonia on the seaplane tenders USS Curtiss and USS Tanigier with PBY-5 Catalinas joins RAAF Catalinas in bombing Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands.

MADAGASCAR: Diego Suarez: About ten miles from the harbour entrance, the Captains of the Japanese submarines I-16, I-18 and I-20 were ordered to launch their Type "A" midget submarines. I-18's midget took no part in the attack because the launching machinery failed to work properly. The I-18 Mother submarine with its midget still on board was therefore forced to return to the armed flotilla support ships Hokoku Maru, 10,438 tons and the Airoko Maru, 10,437 tons, for maintenance. The other two midgets were successfully launched and started their mission.
I-16s midget submarine was crewed by Ensign Katsusuke Iwase as Captain and Petty Officer Takazo Takata as the navigator, both single men.
I-20's midget submarine was crewed by Lt. Saburo Akieda as Captain and Petty Officer Takemoto as the navigator. They were both married men
and each had a family. The story continues tomorrow.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 4 B-17's hit Myitkyina Airfield, Burma in a high-altitude strike. No activity is seen. 

HAWAII: (POA, 7th Air Force): 19th Transport Squadron, 7th Air Force, transfers from Hickam Field to John Rodgers Airport, Territory of Hawaii with C-33's and C-53's. 

NG: Tainan Kokutai Zeros are intercepted SE of Port Moresby in the vicinity of Hood Bay at 0950 hours. Eighteen Zeros encountered 17 Airacobras. The US claimed three at the time but were later credited with four. Lost was Zero piloted by P/O 2nd Class Hisao Komori, that crashed near Iwaia (Oro Province). Came down at 1000 Hrs. The pilot was trailed and fired three shots but was killed resisting arrest. Pilot was carrying a map showing operations of (medium?) planes from an island (Truk). Lost is P-39F 41-7116


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: U.S. Navy Task Force 17, consisting of the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), departs Pearl Harbor to join Task Force 16 northeast of Midway Island. The Yorktown Air Group consists of Bombing Squadron Three (VB-3) with Douglas SBD Dauntlesses, VB-5 with SBDs, Fighting Squadron Three (VF-3) with Grumman F4F Wildcats, and Torpedo Squadron Three (VT-3) with Douglas TBD Devastators.

The 7th Air Force in the Territory of Hawaii dispatches six B-17's to Midway Island to reinforce the fifteen that are already there.

A Japanese task force consisting of two light aircraft carriers and two troop transports departs northern Honshu Island for the Aleutian Islands.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 77th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group, based at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska, begins operating from Umnak, Aleutian with B-26's. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): Myitkyina, Burma is again hit by B-17's. Again no activity is observed and the attacks are discontinued. HQ 7th Bombardment Group transfers from Karachi to Dum-Dum, India. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): 7th Air Force begins flying B-17's from the Territory of Hawaii to Midway in the face of an expected attack on that . 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), transfers from Hickam Field to Bellows Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-17's. 

INDIAN OCEAN: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-10 launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Diego Suarez, Madagascar. The Harbor of Diego Suarez: Nightfall on with the sky clear, bright and a full moon. Some reports suggest that the midget submarine from I-16 was unsuccessful in getting into the harbour. This statement is not supported by eyewitness reports from crewmembers on both the British Loyalty and HMS Ramillies. Both reported seeing the conning towers of two small submarines in the harbour around the time of the attack. The midget submarine from I-20 was definitely in the harbour and at 2025 hours started a torpedo attack.
It almost immediately scored a hit on HMS Ramillies, which blasted a 30ft by 30ft hole in her port bulge. It caused severe flooding to a number of decks as well as power and communication failures within the vessel. In spite of HMS Ramillies' severe damage there were no fatalities on board and injuries were limited to one broken arm and some bumps, bruising and concussion. The torpedo had passed very close to the stern of the tanker British Loyalty on its path to the Ramillies. Having witnessed the attack on the Ramillies, the Master of the British Loyalty ordered her crew to get all the boats out and heave up the anchor.
He then rang the Engine Room Telegraph signalling "standby". It was now nearly an hour since the first attack and the Loyalty was just beginning to move aft, away from her original forward anchor point. Signalman Harry Barnet was watching from the deck of HMS Ramillies and was horrified to see the track of a second torpedo, which appeared to be heading directly towards his ship. As he looked out he could see British Loyalty, just underway, going astern and directly into the torpedo's path.
It was now 2120 hours and the tanker was hit in the after part of the engine room and caught the full blast of the weapon that had been intended for the Battleship. The crew on the midget from I-20 had fired their second torpedo.
The stern of British Loyalty began to sink rapidly and her Master, R. Wastell, gave the order to "Abandon Ship". If this second torpedo had hit the already badly damaged Ramillies, this elderly battleship would have certainly sunk.
Nearly all the Ramillies' crew were engaged in stemming the flow of water through the damaged hull and pumping out the flooded decks. 
They also had the delicate task of removing bombs, shells and bullets from the flooded ammunition stores. In the meantime the British Loyalty had sunk to the bottom of the harbour In around 67 feet of water with only part of her funnel visible above the surface. Her stern was now firmly embedded in the harbour mud. After the attack, the two-man crew of the midget submarine from I-20 attempted to leave the harbour, but in their haste and due to defective steering, grounded the midget on a reef. They abandoned their craft, swam ashore and started to walk across the barren countryside of Northern Madagascar in an attempt to reach the agreed rendezvous point with their mother submarine I-20 near the thickly wooded hills of Cape Amber. They also knew I-20 would wait for two days at the pick up point before finally departing.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2007)

US: US Battleships Colorado and Maryland sail to San Franscisco to reinforce the Pacific Fleet.

AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarines HIJMS I-22, HIJMS I-24 and HIJMS I-2, each launch a Type A midget submarine which penetrates the harbor defenses of Sydney, Australia. The three midget submarines, which are all lost, fire torpedoes that miss the heavy cruiser USS Chicago (CA-29), sink the accommodation ship HMAS Kuttabul and damage the Dutch submarine HNMS K 9. 

INDIAN OCEAN: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-10 again launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Diego Suarez, Madagascar for the second day.

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: B-17 Flying Fortresses of the USAAF's 7th Air Force on detached service at Midway Island begin search operations. U.S. Navy PBY Catalinas concentrate their searches to the northeast from which the Japanese invasion fleet is expected to approach from.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 54th Fighter Squadron, 55th Fighter Group (attached to XI Fighter Command) arrives at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska with P-40's. 

NG: (5th Air Force): B-17's attack Lae and Salamaua.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2007)

PACIFIC: USS Saratoga sails from San Diego after repair of the torpedo 
damage that occurred January 11, 1942.

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: In the U.S., fear of an attack on the west coast causes suspension of the movement of USAAF aircraft and crews from the U.S. to the U.K.

25 US subs are in posiition off Midway Island.

At 1300 hours local, the Japanese Kiska Invasion Force departs Kashiwabara on Paramushiru Island in the Kurile Islands enroute to Kiska Island in the Aleutians. The U.S. Navy's Task Group 8.6 built around the light cruiser USS Nashville (CL-43) enters the Gulf of Alaska intending to position themselves about 400 miles (741 km) south of Kodiak Island to "exploit opportunities. " Unfortunately, they will be too far away for the upcoming action.

ALASKA: In Alaska, the USAAF's 11th Air Force has a B-17E Flying Fortress, six B-26 Marauders and 17 P-40s at Cold Bay on the tip of the Alaskan Peninsula and 12 P-40s, six B-26 and a B-17E at Otter Point on Umnak Island.

During June 1942, 11th Fighter Squadron, 28th Composite Group, moves from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Ft Glenn, Umnak with P-40s. During Jun, 406th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), sends detachments to operate in Alaska with B-18s.

INDIAN OCEAN: For the third straight day, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-10launches a "Glen," to fly a reconnaissance mission over Diego Suarez, 
Madagascar.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): 5 heavy bombers attack the Rangoon, Burma dock and harbor area, claiming 1 tanker sunk and another left listing. 436th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Karachi to Lahabad, India with B-17Es; first mission is 4 Jun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s attack Lae and Salamaua and Rabaul.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2007)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): 6 of 16 B-17s that have been on detached service at Midway return to Oahu, Territory of Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s bomb the dock and military camp area at Rabaul. 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Woodstock, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-39s; first mission is today.

AUSTRALIA - Australian Prime Minister John Curtin bouyed by the arrival of American forces challenges the Japanese, saying "I defy the enemy to land large forces in Australia".

MIDWAY OPERATION: US Carrier TF meet NE of Midway Island. Amplifying the above, Task Force 17 (TF-17) under Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher and TF-16 under Rear Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, rendezvous about 350-miles (648 km) northeast of Midway Island.
The joint force, under tactical command of Admiral Fletcher, is composed of three aircraft carriers, seven heavy cruisers, one light cruiser, 16 destroyers and two oilers. Supporting are 25 submarines deployed around Midway.
Six of the 16 B-17E Flying Fortresses that have been on detached service at Midway Island return to Oahu, Territory of Hawaii.

Two PBY-5A Catalinas of the USN's Patrol Squadron Forty One (VP-41) based at Naval Air Station Dutch Harbor, Alaska, locate the Japanese aircraft carriers HIJMS Ryujo and HIJMS Junyo approximately 210 miles (644 km) from Dutch Harbor. Both PBYs are shot down after reporting the
position of the ships; all crewmen perish except one who is taken prisoner.

Japanese Admiral Kakuta's light carriers prepare to raid Dutch Harbor in the Aleutian Islands as part of the deception for the Midway Operation. These raids will occur June 3 and 4.

MADAGASGAR: After reports from locals that two Japanese had been seen in the Amponkarana Bay area, they were eventually found by a British patrol of 15 soldiers. These are the crew of the Japanese midget submarine crew that had attacked the HMS Ramillies on May 30. They would not
surrender, as honour dictated, and fought with pistols and a sword. They killed one British soldier and wounded four others before they themselves were killed. The crew's documents were recovered and these included details of their mission in the harbour. The wreckage of their midget
submarine was located some time later by a British air reconnaissance aircraft.
The crew of the miniature submarine from I-16 also failed to return from their mission and a search party on the beach outside the harbour found the body of another Japanese in Naval uniform the day after the attack. Their
miniature submarine and the second crew member were never found and the Japanese Navy will post both miniature submarines as missing tomorrow.

USA: Chinese Foreign Minister Soong and US Secretary of State Hull sign Lend-Lease Agreement.

The air echelons of the four squadrons of the USAAF's 97th Bombardment Group (Heavy), equipped with B-17Es and preparing to deploy to the U.K, are ordered to bases on the U.S. west coast as a defensive measure against Japanese attack.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: The Japanese Invasion Group is spotted by land based aircraft from Midway. An unsuccessful raid by USAAF B-17s is mounted.
Amplifying the above:
Preliminary action begins in the Battle of Midway. Nine B-17 Flying Fortresses, flying out of Midway Island, attack five large transports 570 miles off Midway, claiming 5 hits and several near misses; actually, they hit nothing. Seven other B-17s leave Oahu, Territory of Hawaii and fly to Midway.

Alaska - Japanese occupy Kiska and Attu in the Aleutians.

Despite dense fog and rough seas, the Japanese light aircraft carriers HIJMS Junyo and HIJMS Ryujo, supported by the heavy cruisers HIJMS Takao and HIJMS Maya, three destroyers and an oiler, begin launching aircraft at 0325 hours local against Dutch Harbor on Unalaska Island, Aleutian Islands.
This is part of the "AL" Operation. Only half of the aircraft reach the objective; the other half either crash into the sea or return to their ships. At 0545 hours, 15 aircraft appear and begin strafing targets at naval installations at Dutch Harbor and the Army's Fort Mears; at 0555 hours, the first of four waves of bombers in groups of three or four, Nakajima B5N, Navy "Kate," Bombers, Allied Code Name release 16 bombs on Fort Mears killing 25 and wounding many others. P-40s from Cold Bay trying to intercept them arrive 10 minutes after the last attack wave departs. Other P-40s at Otter Point Field on Umnak Island are notified too late due to communication failure.
The Japanese cruisers had catapulted four Nakajima E8N2 Navy Type 95 Reconnaissance Seaplanes, Allied Code Name "Dave," to reconnoiter the area west of Dutch Harbor and two of them flew over Umnak and one was shot down and the other was damaged and retreated still unaware of the new airdrome. By 0745 hours local, the Japanese carriers had recovered their aircraft. Meanwhile, nine P-40s and six B-26's fly a patrol but cannot find the fleet, 180 miles south of Dutch Harbor.
However, a PBY-5A Catalina of the USN's Patrol Squadron VP-42 flies through a snow squall and locates the Japanese ships. The aircraft is attacked by Japanese fighters but the Americans linger in the area until the composition and position of the force can be determined. The PBY finally heads for home but runs out of fuel and makes an open sea landing where the crew is rescued by the U.S. Coast Guard cutter USCGC Nemaha.
Another PBY-5A of VP-41 searching for the Japanese are shot down and three are captured and taken aboard the cruiser HIJMS Takao. The Japanese torture the three in an attempt to learn the location of the unknown USAAF base but the sailors reveal nothing. The three are taken to Japan and survive their internment. One "Zeke," is damaged by AA fire and the pilot makes an emergency landing on Akutan Island. However, he was fooled by the flat surface; it is actually a bog and the aircraft flips over killing the pilot. The recovery of this aircraft in July 1942 reveals many of its secrets.
Six B-17Es equipped with SCR-521 radar arrive at Kodiak and are immediately dispatched on search missions to locate the Japanese ships.

Additional losses in the Aleutians: 26 Army and 1 Navy were killed, and four quonset huts, one barracks building, and one radio tower were destroyed. All but one of the carrier-based air returned safely but two of four Pete float planes were shot down late in the day when they were ambushed by P-40's from Cold Bay.
Anti-aircraft fire from the few US Navy weapons was heavy but ineffective due to the siting of the weapons. The US Army's 206th CA (AA) was ashore and well-sited but the commander refused to allow it to open fire from concerns about revealing its location. Accurate fire was returned from the SS PRESIDENT FILLMORE, moored in the harbor, which had G/260th CA (AA) (often but inaccurately listed as G/503rd CA (AA) on board with its guns on deck through the foresight of then 1st Lt Perry Faust. The Port Captain later credited this unit for its performance and noted that he had thought the ship had exploded, so heavy was the fire being returned from the ship.
The Port Engineer had only recently completed the pier at Dutch Harbor, a example of really solid engineering due to the extreme depth of the harbor. He ran along the dock during the attack and continued to order all moored vessels to set sail lest the Japanese damage "his" pier. He was ignored by the ship's captains.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): A flight of 6 B-25s of the 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG, earmarked for China, take off from Dinjan, India for China. They bomb Lashio, Burma en route to Kunming, but afterward 9 crash into an overcast-hidden mountain at 10,000 feet and another is abandoned when it runs out of fuel near Chan-i, China. The remaining 2 B-25's reach Kunming, China, 1 with its radio operator killed by a fighter.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit the wharf, warehouse area, and military camp at Rabaul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

MIDWAY....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> MIDWAY....



Midway what?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Battle of Midway...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Battle of Midway...



Lots of things happened at Midway. See my next post for a partial listing.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: The 1st wave of Japanese Naval aircraft (108 ) flying from Admiral Nagumo's carriers are launched at Midway Island. USAAF and Marine aircraft based on Midway attack the Japanese carriers. After the limited success of the first wave, a second wave attack, on Midway, is ordered.
Meanwhile the US carrier forces off Midway have spotted the Japanese carriers. They get their attack underway. The Japanese scouts then find the US carriers. Nagumo orders a change in armament for the strike. His first wave also returns. The appearance of the US carriers is not something that Nagumo had expected.
While the Japanese carriers are re-arming their strike, the US attack force finds them. This strike has been somewhat unorganized. The range has forced a separation of the torpedo planes from the dive bombers. The TBDs arrive 1st with their torpedo's at low level. Their attack is ineffective with most planes of the force lost.
The dive bombers now arrive overhead and attack. The Japanese fighters have been caught at low level and are ineffective against the dive bombers. Between 10:25 and 10:28 this morning hits are made on carriers Kaga, Akagi, and Soryu.
These 3 carriers are fatally hit and sink soon thereafter. The US attack has caught them with planes in various stages of refueling and rearming. The fumes and armaments contribute to the rapid demise of these ships. Also a factor is the level of Japanese damage control.
The Hiryu launchs a strike which hits the USS Yorktown. Despite effective damage control, I-168 launches fatal torpedos. The Enterprise and Hornet launch another strike, with 4 direct hits, which fatally wound Hiryu.This battle ends and the balance of power changes hands in the Pacific.

This victory had born a high cost, particularly among the young Navy, Marine, and Army aviators that had carried the battle to the enemy. During the days fighting the three American carriers had lost seventy-eight 
aircraft in action, with with nine others out of action and a further twenty trapped aboard the abandoned YORKTOWN. Additionally, the Midway based squadrons had lost thirty-six planes, with fifteen others out of action. Overall, the days had cost the bean counters 158 aircraft. But the real cost was in men, not machines. Although twenty-four downed aviators had been rescued during the day, ten were confimed dead, twenty-two were wounded, and a staggering 183 were missing although, fortunately, twenty-six of these were to be rescued in the next fewdays.

Amplifying the above:
A Japanese destroyer picks up a TBD Devastator pilot of Torpedo Squadron Three and a second destroyer picks up the two-man crew of a Scouting Squadron Six SBD Dauntless. After interrogation, all three are murdered.

On no other day in the entire Pacific war would as many aircraft be lost in a single day's battle, and the staggering number of aviator casualties suffered on 4 June would not be exceeded either. In fact, even on their worst days, the Eighth and Fifteenth Air Forces would be hard pressed to top the total number of actual fatalities (167) suffered on 4 June.

The Grumman TBF Avenger enters combat during the Battle of Midway. Six unescorted TBF-1s of the shore-based element of Torpedo Squadron Eight, which is operating from the aircraft carrier USS Hornet, attack the Japanese fleet. Five Avengers are shot down and the sixth makes it back to Midway but it is damaged beyond repair. None of the TBFs scored a torpedo hit on the enemy force.

In the Aleutian Islands, it is rainy with a low-overcast limiting visibility and the two Japanese light aircraft carriers, HIJMS Junyo and HIJMS Ryujo, wait for it to clear. Finally, planes are dispatched to bomb Dutch Harbor in weather so poor that only the best pilots on the two ships were permitted to fly. Eleven "Val's" ten "Zero's" and eight "Kate's" attack Dutch Harbor in several waves beginning at 1800 hours local; the fighters make a strafing attack followed by the eleven "Vals" that hit four fuel tanks igniting 22,000 barrels of fuel, demolish part of the naval hospital and damage a beached barracks ship. At 1821 hours, three "Kates" attack but do not do any damage; this was followed by five more "Kates" at 1825 hours which hit an AA emplacement killing four U.S. sailors. U.S. Army and Navy casualties during the two days are 43 killed and approximately 50 wounded.
After the attack, the eight "Vals" and "Zekes" from the carrier HIJMS Junyo, unaware of the USAAF's new fighter base at Otter Point on Umnak Island, rally at the west end of Umnak and are met by eight P-40s which shoot down two "Vals" and two "Zekes." One other plane from HIJMS Junyo fails to return but all of the aircraft from HIJMS Ryujo return to the ship.
A PBY-5A Catalina of the USN's Patrol Squadron Forty Two locates the Japanese force by radar and circles it for an hour radioing its position. A torpedo attack is made by three B-26's but none of the ships are hit.

Additional information on the Japanese attack in the Aleutian Islands: 
Four oil tanks with 22,000 gallons of fuel oil and a separate diesel fuel tank were hit and set afire. One warehouse building and one hangar containing a PBY-5A were damaged, along with the Catalina, and the NORTHWESTERN, a coastal merchant ship, was seriously damaged and hadto be beached. Army, 7 Navy, 1 Marine, and 1 US civilian were killed. No aircraft were lost to the Japanese, though one US B-26 was lost attacking the Japanese carriers.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): 2 heavy bombers bomb Rangoon, Burma, but are attacked by 10 fighters; 1 heavy bomber is shot down and the other badly damaged. This raid ends 2 months of harassing strikes against Rangoon; soon all heavy bombers are grounded by the monsoons. 11th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), is established at Kunming, China with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2007)

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: Off Midway Island, the Japanese 1st Mobile Fleet is retiring westward while being pursued by carrier aircraft of Task Force 16 and
Midway-based USAAF and USMC aircraft. B-17's make two attacks on three ships but do not hit the ships.
The aircraft carriers HIJMS Akagi and HIJMS Hiryu, which were damaged yesterday and left drifting, are scuttled by Japanese destroyers.
While turning to avoid the submarine USS Tambor, the heavy cruisers HIJMS Mogami and HIJMS Mikuma collide and are damaged. Later in the day, six SBD-2 Dauntlesses and six SB2U-3 Vindicators of Marine Scout Bombing Squadron Two Hundred Forty One attack HIJMS Mikuma but do not score any hits.
A salvage party of 29 officers and 141 enlisted men return to the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown in an attempt to save her. Five destroyers form an antisubmarine screen while the salvage party boards the listing carrier.

At Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii: Admiral Chester Nimitz, USN announces the defeat of the Imperial Japanese Naval fleet at the Battle of Midway.

In the Aleutian Islands, Japanese Naval Headquarters issues an order at 0920 hours local instructing the 2nd Mobile Fleet, the two light aircraft carriers that attacked Dutch Harbor, Alaska, yesterday, to join the 1st Mobile Fleet off Midway and the two carriers begin steaming south. This order is cancelled at 2355 hours.
The Japanese also order 1,200 troops of the Adak-Attu Occupation Force to steam towards Attu Island.
The USAAF's 11th Air Force dispatches ten B-17's, 18 B-26's and two LB-30's to search for the two aircraft carriers. One radar-equipped B-17E locates the "targets" on radar and bombs; the "targets" were actually the Pribilof Islands.

The Battle of Midway continues with the Japanese fleet retiring westward. In the morning 8 B-17s hit a force 130 miles from Midway, claiming hits on 2 large warships. During the afternoon 6 B-17's claim hits on a heavy cruiser 300 miles from Midway. The last strike by Seventh Air Force aircraft in the Battle of Midway is by 5 B-17's which bomb a heavy cruiser 425 miles from Midway. 1 B-17 is shot down and another lost due to fuel shortage. The battle ends with Midway's installations heavily damaged by bombs but still in US hands and with landing strips still intact. During the fighting (3-5 Jun) Seventh Air Force aircraft carried out 16 B-17 attacks (55 sorties) and 1 torpedo attack by 4 B-26's, claiming 22 hits on ships and 10 fighters shot down. 2 B-17's and 2 B-26's were lost. One of the decisive battles of naval history, Midway will cost Japan the initiative and will be a turning point in the Pacific war. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit wharves, a warehouse, and coal jetty at Rabaul.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Various bomber search-attack missions are flown in an attempt to contact the fleet reported near Seguam . No contact is made due to weather. 8 P-38's enroute from Cold Bay to Umnak mistakenly attack a Soviet freighter. The Japanese begin to land on Kiska.
In the Aleutian Islands, 500 men of the elite Maizura 3rd Special Landing Force and 700 labor troops invade Kiska Island at 1027 hours local. 
The is the first invasion of U.S. territory by a foreign power since the British invaded during the War of 1812. A 10-man USN weather detachment are the only Americans on the island; all ten flee into the hills. The Japanese rename the island Narukami. 

MIDWAY OPERATIONS: Off Midway Island, SBD Dauntlesses from the aircraft carriers USS Enterprise and USS Hornet bomb the heavy cruisers HIJMS Mikuma and HIJMS Magami which were damaged in a collision yesterday; the Mikuma sinks later in the day. SBDs also attack two destroyers but do not score any hits. Rear Admiral Raymond A Spruance orders that the TBD Devastator torpedo bomber not be allowed to participate in these attacks; Torpedo Squadron Six in USS Enterprise is the only squadron with operational TBDs.
During the morning, the tug USS Vireo arrives from Pearl Harbor and takes the damaged aircraft carrier USS Yorktown in tow. To assist the repair parties in Yorktown, the destroyer USS Hammann comes alongside to starboard, aft, and furnishes pumps and electric power. By mid-afternoon, the process of reducing topside weight on Yorktown was proceeding well; one 5-inch gun had been dropped over the side, and a second was ready to be cast loose; planes had been pushed over the side; the submersible pumps (powered by electricity provided by USS Hammann) had pumped out considerable quantities of water from the engineering spaces and the list had been reduced about two degrees. 
However, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-158 had slipped past the destroyer screen and fired four torpedoes at Yorktown from the starboard beam. One torpedo hit the destroyer USS Hammann directly amidships and broke her back; the destroyer jackknifed and sank in four minutes. Two torpedoes struck Yorktown just below the turn of the bilge at the after end of the island structure. The fourth torpedo passed just astern of the carrier. Approximately a minute after Hammann's stern disappeared beneath the waves, an explosion rumbled up from the depths, possibly caused by the destroyer's depth charges going off. The blast killed many of Hammann's and a few of Yorktown's men who had been thrown into the water. The concussion battered the already-damaged carrier's hull and caused tremendous shocks that carried away Yorktown's auxiliary generator, sent numerous fixtures from the hangar deck overhead crashing to the deck below; sheared rivets in the starboard leg of the foremast; and threw men in every direction, causing broken bones and several minor injuries. 
The remaining destroyers immediately began searching for the submarine, which escaped, and commenced rescuing survivors from the water. The tug USS Vireo cut the towline and also began picking up survivors; over 80-men on the Hammann were killed. Remarkably, USS Yorktown remains afloat.
The losses suffered by the Japanese at Midway causes the cancellation of the "FS" Operation, the invasion of Fiji and Samoa and also forces the Japanese to concentrate on building aircraft carriers.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2007)

MIDWAY: Throughout the night of 6/7 June, the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown remained stubbornly afloat northeast of Midway Island. By 0530 hours, however, the men in the ships nearby noted that the carrier's list was rapidly increasing to port. As if tired, the valiant flattop turned over at 0701 hours on her port side and sank in 3,000 fathoms (18,000 feet) of water in position 30.36N, 176.34W.
During the night of 6/7 June, the USAAF's 7th Air Force dispatches a flight of four LB-30 Liberators from Midway Island for a predawn attack on Wake Island. The aircraft are unable to find the target and one LB-30 crashes into the sea killing all of the crew including Major General Clarence L Tinker, Commanding General, 7th Air Force. On 11 November 1943, the Oklahoma City Air Depot at Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, was renamed Tinker Field (now AFB) in memory of General Tinker.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the 1,143 man Japanese Army's North Sea Detachment, consisting of the 301st Independent Infantry Battalion, the 301st Independent Engineer Company and a service unit, invade Attu Island at 0300 hours local. There are 44 American civilians on the island, 42 Aleut Indians and two Caucasians, Mr. and Mrs. Jones. Charles Jones dies during the invasion, either a suicide or killed by Japanese troops as he attempts to escape. The Aleuts and Mrs. Etta Jones are interned in Japan, the Aleuts at Otaru City on Hokkaido and Mrs. Jones with Australian nurses in Yokohama. Only 24 of the Aleuts and Mrs. Jones survive interment. The Japanese rename the island Atsuta.
Nine of the ten USN sailors manning a weather station on Kiska are captured by the Japanese who had discovered the emergency supply caches the sailors had hidden. The tenth man, who was wearing light clothing, evades the Japanese for 48-days surviving on plants and earthworms until forced to surrender after fainting from lack of food.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2007)

ALASKA: The crew of a USN PBY-5A Catalina of Patrol Squadron based at Dutch Harbor, Unalaska Island, Aleutian Islands, spots four transports and two destroyers in Kiska Harbor; flying to Attu Island, they spot the Japanese forces. This is the first indication that the Japanese have occupied these two islands.
(11th Air Force): 1 LB-30 flies armed patrol over Kiska and Umnak s and discovers Japanese naval units in Kiska Harbor.

USA: The Soviet Ambassador to the U.S., Maxim M. Litvinov, informs Harry Hopkins, President Roosevelt's assistant, that the Soviet Government has agreed to a Lend-Lease air corridor being established between the Territory of Alaska and Siberia.

CANADA: The Royal Canadian Air Force's No. 111 (Fighter) Squadron, equipped with Curtiss Kittyhawk Mk. Is, arrives at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska, as part of the RCAF reinforcements to the USAAF.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2007)

NG: Lieutenant Commander Lyndon B. Johnson, USNR, on a congressional inspection tour of the Southwest Pacific, boards a B-26 Marauder, msn 1353, USAAC s/n 40-1488, flown by 1st Lt. W.H. Greer as pilot and RAAF Sergeant Pilot G.A. McMullin as co-pilot. The aircraft was named "Heckling Hare." This a/c was part of the USAAF's 19th Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG based at Townsville, Australia, to participate in an attack on Japanese airfields in New Guinea. The aircraft takes off but engine trouble forces the pilot to return to base without having seen combat.
Eleven B-26 Marauder's of the 22nd BG departed Townsville, Queensland, Australia, at 1330 hours local on 8 June 1942 and arrived at Seven Mile Aerodrome, Port Moresby, New Guinea, by 1746 hours local. They then raided Lae, New Guinea, on 9 June 1942. This mission was called "TOW 9" in the official records. Lieutenant Commander Lyndon Baines Johnson, USNR, the future 36th President of the United States, went on this raid as an observer. Lyndon Johnson travelled from Townsville to Port Moresby by B-17 on the morning of the raid. The raid was delayed by an hour waiting for the VIP's that were to accompany them on the raid. The VIP's were Congressman Lyndon Baines Johnson (USNR), General Marquat, Col. G. Anderson (Gen Staff), Lt. Col. Dwight Divine II and Lt. Col. Francis R. Stevens. Lyndon Johnson was initially assigned to Lt. Bench's aircraft, "The Virginian," USAAC 40-1508. But he apparently left the aircraft to retrieve his camera and on return he found that Lt. Col. Francis R. Stevens had taken his place on "The Virginian." Lyndon Johnson then changed aircraft from "The Virginian" to Arkie Greer's "Heckling Hare" just before he took off on the mission. The crew of "Heckling Hare" apparently also knew their aircraft as "Arkansas Traveller." This was fortuitous for Lyndon Johnson, as Bench's aircraft, "The Virginian," was boxed in so low by "Shamrock," Thunderbird" and "Boomerang" as they departed the target, that "The Virginian" flew into the water off Salamaua killing Willis Bench and all of his crew.
After the mission, Lyndon Johnson returned to Australia in General Brett's Boeing B-17D Flying Fortress, USAAC 40-3097 "Swoose" flown by Captain Frank Kurtz. They almost ran out of fuel when they became lost heading for Cloncurry, Queensland. They landed in the bush on Carisbrooke Station near Winton. This B-17, "Swoose", then flew back to USA with General Brett. The aircraft is owned by the National Air and Space Museum in Washington.
Nine days after the raid, Lyndon Johnson was awarded an Amy Silver Star medal, the nation's 3rd highest medal for valor, by General MacArthur's chief of Staff, Major-General R.K. Sutherland for his participation in the above bombing raid. He often wore this medal during his term as President of the United States. He refused to discuss the details of how we won the medal.
His citation read:- "For gallantry in action in the vicinity of Port Moresby and Salamaua, New Guinea on June 9, 1942. While on a mission of obtaining information in the Southwest Pacific area, Lieutenant Commander Johnson, in order to obtain personal knowledge of combat conditions, volunteered as an observer on a hazardous aerial combat mission over hostile positions in New Guinea. As our planes neared the target area they were intercepted by eight hostile fighters. When, at this time, the plane in which Lieutenant Commander Johnson was an observer, developed mechanical trouble and was forced to turn back alone, presenting a favorable target to the enemy fighters, he evidenced marked coolness in spite of the hazards involved. His gallant action enabled him to obtain and return with valuable information. " Lyndon Johnson's diary records the following regarding this mission:- "After we were off the field with Prell and Greer leading, Greer's generator went out: crew begged him to go on. For the next thirty minutes we flew on one generator."
After President Roosevelt ordered all members of Congress in the Armed Forces to return to their legislative duties, Johnson was released from active duty under honorable conditions on 16 June 1942. In 1949 he was promoted to Commander in the Naval Reserves to date from 1 June 1948. During his time in service, Johnson was awarded the Asiatic Pacific Campaign Medal and the World War II Victory Medal. After he became President following the assassination of John F. Kennedy, Johnson's resignation from the United States Naval Reserve was accepted by the Secretary of the Navy effective 18 January 1964.

PI: The Japanese declare that the Philippine Islands are secured.

MADAGASGAR: HMS Ramillies leaves Diego Suarez today, bound for Durban for structural repairs. Her escort on the journey was by the light Cruiser HMS Emerald, three destroyers and a tug. There was much apprehension about the journey due to the extensive damage she had taken, from the Japanese midget submarine attack, and worry about the gaping hole in her side. She arrives at Durban late today having been escorted for the latter part of her journey by HMS Jasmine and HMS Fritillary.
She will leave for Cape Town and the UK on the 6th August 1942 arriving back at Plymouth on the 8th September for further repairs at the Devonport Dockyard. She will be out of service for nearly a year.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Patrols are flown but encounter no aircraft.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): Brigadier General Howard C Davidson, Commanding General VII Fighter Command, also becomes Commanding General 7th Air Force.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2007)

ALASKA: Completely ignoring the debacle at Midway, Radio Tokyo announces the "great victory" of the occupation of Attu and Kiska Islands in the Aleutian Islands.
Local patrol is flown at Umnak .
Patrol planes of Pat Wing 4 discovered the presence of the enemy on Kiska and Attu--the first news of Japanese landings that had taken place on the 7th.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s bomb aircraft and buildings at Rabaul. HQ 38th BG (Medium) moves from Amberley to Eagle Farms.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 11, 2007)

PACIFIC: USS Wasp, with battleship North Carolina and escorting destroyers pass through the Panama Canal on their way to the Pacific.

PACIFIC: The USN aircraft carrier USS Saratoga, in Task Force 11, rendezvoused with Task Force 16, consisting of the aircraft carriers USS Enterprise and USS Hornet, yesterday to transfer aircraft to replace the planes lost in the Battle of Midway. However, the weather was poor and the transfer could not take place until today. The losses suffered by the Torpedo Squadrons were especially heavy so the Saratoga Air Group transfers TBD Devastators of VT-5 to the Enterprise Air Group, TBF Avengers of VT-8 to the Hornet Air Group and SBD Dauntlesses to both air groups.

ALASKA: The 11th Air Force and the USN's Patrol Wing Four strike at Kiska Island in the Aleutian Islands for the first time. Five B-24's and five B-17's from Cold Bay load bombs at Umnak Island and along with PBY Catalinas, attack Kiska harbor installations and shipping targets. Low-altitude runs score near misses on two cruisers and a destroyer. AA downs a B-24; the other B-24s are pursued by four fighters back to Unmak where US fighters drive them off.
Aircraft discover Japanese landing at Attu . PBY Catalinas, operating from the seaplane tender Gillis in Nazan Bay, Atka , hit ships and enemy positions on Kiska in an intense 48-hour attack which exhausted the gasoline and bomb supply aboard the Gillis but was not successful in driving the Japanese from the . 

USA: Aircraft and crews of the 97th Bombardment Group deployed temporarily to the W coast, are ordered back to New England for movement to the UK.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2007)

ALASKA: The USAAF's 11th Air Force dispatches six B-17 Flying Fortresses and a B-24 Liberator to bomb shipping in the harbor at Kiska Island in the 
Aleutian Islands. A near miss damages a Japanese destroyer.

CHINA: In China, the American Volunteer Group's 1st Squadron shoots down four Ki-27 "Nate's" and five unidentified twin-engine aircraft over Kweilin at 0605 hours local. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s bomb the building area and Vunakanau and Lakunai.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2007)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, despite bad weather, the USAAF's 11th Air Force and the USN's Patrol Wing Four dispatch an LB-30 Liberator to fly a weather mission, and for the third straight day, shipping in the harbor at Kiska Island is bombed by five B-17 Flying Fortresses, three
B-24 Liberators and PBY Catalinas.

USA: Long Range Navigation (LORAN) equipment is given its first airborne test by the USN. The receiver is mounted in the nonrigid airship K-2 and, in a flight from NAS Lakehurst, New Jersey, accurately determines position when the airship was over various identifiable objects. The test culminated with the first LORAN homing from a distance 50 to 75 miles (80.5 to 120.7 km) offshore during which the LORAN operator gave instructions to the airship's pilot which brought them over the shoreline near Lakehurst on a course that caused the pilot to remark, "We weren't just heading for the hanger. We were headed for the middle of the hanger." The success of these tests lead to immediate action to obtain operational LORAN equipment.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit the Lakunai Airfield.

US ARMY - First issue of "Yank" is published


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2007)

PACIFIC: The first echelon of the U.S. 1st Marine Division arrives at Wellington, New Zealand.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the USAAF's 11th Air Force dispatches four B-17 Fortresses and three B-24 Liberators to bomb shipping in the harbor of Kiska Island from an altitude of 700-feet (213.4 m), the lowest altitude yet.
The crews claim two cruisers are hit and one scout seaplane is shot down; two B-17s are heavily damaged but return to base.
A USN PBY Catalina bombs Japanese ships sailing SW of Kiska just missing the light cruiser HIJMS Tama.
The Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Abukuma and four destroyers arrive at Amchitka Island from Attu Island to reconnoiter and search for suitable airfield sites but none are found. The force is spotted by a B-17 and is shadowed. Japanese bombers attack targets in the Nazan Bay area of Atka Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2007)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a bombing mission to Kiska Island by three B-17 Flying Fortresses and two B-24 Liberators of the USAAF's 11th Air Force is aborted due to weather.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 63d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG, moves from Sydney to Charleville with B-17s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2007)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): FEAF was planning a joint strike against Lae and Salamaua similar to the operation of June 9. The morning schedule was interrupted by a fighter sweep of A6M2 Zeros of the Tainan Kokutai over the Port Moresby area. 32 P-39 and P-400 Airacobra of the 39th and 40th Fighter Squadron were scrambled. They were hit hard and four were shot down and two heavily damaged. Tainan piliots claim 17 shot down and 2 probables and lost no aircraft damaged or shot down. Lost is P-39F 41-7204, P-39F 41-7136, P-39F 41-7222 and P-39 piloted by Lynch. Three of the pilots shot down returned while one went MIA.

In the afternoon, 22nd BG B-26s and 19th BG B-17s hit Lae and 3rd BG B-25s hit Salamaua hitting runways and buildings and starting several fires. They meet their Airacobra escort on the return flight, shot down is P-39 piloted by Magre.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2007)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): P-40s of 73d Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, aboard the aircraft carrier. USS Saratoga are flown off the carrier at Midway to replace USN aircraft lost in the Battle of Midway. The P-40s begin dawn and dusk patrols which continue until the P-40s are relieved on 23 Jun 43.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a Kiska Harbor bombing mission by the USAAF's 11th Air Force is cancelled due to weather as is a patrolling mission by heavy bombers.

YANK, the weekly magazine for the U.S. armed services, begins publication.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 1 LB-30, 3 B-17s and 4 B-24s make a precision high-altitude attack on Kiska Harbor. A transport is left burning and sinking, another is mauled, and 2 scout planes are possibly shot down. 1 B-24 crashes at sea; part of its crew is saved. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): Air echelon of 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), leaves Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-26s and proceeds to New Caledonia to join the ground echelon; the squadron will fly sea-search missions until Dec 42.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2007)

PACIFIC: Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley, USN, assumes command of the South Pacific Area with headquarters at Auckland, New Zealand.

MIDWAY: The seaplane tender (destroyer) USS Ballard rescues 35 Japanese survivors of the aircraft carrier HIJMS Hiryu that had been scuttled on 5 June during the Battle of Midway; one of the survivors dies shortly after being rescued. The 35 were members of the engineering department who were presumed dead when the ship was scuttled; they had been sighted in the water by a PBY Catalina.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the U.S. submarine USS S-27, commanded by Herbert L. Jukes, is lying off Kiska charging batteries in a heavy fog and is carried about 5 miles from her estimated position. At midnight, she gets underway and soon after 0043 hours local, breakers are sighted about 25 yards forward of the bow, and the ship 
grounds on rocks off St. Makarius Point. Waves bumped her violently against the rocks, rolling her 10 to 15 degrees on each side. By 0330 hours, the pounding has increased and plans were made to move the greater part of the crew off the boat onto land. Six radio reports are sent but only one is received at Dutch Harbor and this one lacks a position. Men, provisions, clothing, guns, and medical supplies are transferred safely. The last men leave the boat at 1550 hours.
B-24's of the USAAF's 11th Air Force taking off to bomb Kiska Island abort due to fog. One of them and two of its crew are lost when forced to land in the water. A B-17 is dispatched to attack a reported submarine but makes no contact.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s pound shipping and Vunakanau Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 1 LB-30, 1 B-17 and 7 B-24s take off on a search and bombing mission over Kiska . 3 aircraft abort the mission due to weather, 3 bomb through an overcast with unobserved results, and 3 others search in vain for a B-24 lost on the preceding day. 56th and 57th Fighter Squadrons, 54th Fighter Group, based at Harding Field, Baton Rouge, Louisiana begin operating from Nome and Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Alaska respectively with P-39s.

The crew of the U.S. submarine USS S-27 (SS-132) that sank yesterday off Amchitka Island, Aleutian Islands, reaches a deserted village on the island and sets up camp.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): Major General Willis H Hale becomes Commanding General 7th Air Force, and Colonel Albert Hegenberger becomes temporary commanding officer of the VII Bomber Command.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s bomb the runway at Lae. 

NG: US 6th Army HQ is established at Milne Bay, New Guinea by General Krueger.
NG: The 17th Australian Brigade successfully repels a Japanese attack in the area of Mubo, New Guinea.

CANADA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-26 surfaces and shells Estevan Point, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): The War Department authorizes the XI Air Force Services Command, hitherto the Provisional Service Command, which is activated at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage. It is charged with maintaining and supplying all of the 11th's bases. Weather cancels all missions except an armed weather sortie over Kiska. Fighters fly local patrols.

USA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS shells Fort Stevens, Oregon, USA. A U.S. submarine sinks a Japanese gunboat in the Solomon Islands.

MIDWAY: A USN PBY-5A of Patrol Squadron Twenty Four, based on Midway Island, rescues the two man crew of a Torpedo Squadron Six TBD Devastator 360 miles N of Midway Island. The two were from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise and had ditched their plane on 4 June during the Battle of Midway. These are the last survivors of the battle to be recovered.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): A B-17 weather reconnaissance aircraft flies over Kiska . Fighters fly air base patrols. A bombing mission is cancelled due to weather.

USA: A Japanese submarine shells the military depot at Fort Stevens, Oregon. Damage from the first attack on a U.S. mainland is trivial.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Weather cancels a bombing mission. A B-17 flies a reconnaissance mission over Kiska . A P-40 on defensive patrol crashes at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage.

RAAF - Wirraway A20-506 is lost on a training excercise.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Weather cancels bombing. 1 B-17 flies a weather reconnaissance over Kiska . Fighters patrol airfields.
Three USN PBY Catalinas rescue the remaining survivors of the sinking of the U.S. submarine USS S-27 (SS-132) from Amchitka Island, Aleutian Islands. 

USA: 43d and 52d Bombardment Squadrons, 29th BG (Heavy), cease flying ASW patrols and move from MacDill Field, Tampa, Florida to Gowen Field, Boise, Idaho with B-17s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit Vunakanau Airfield on New Britain. Bomb loads include several bundles of incendiaries which cause intense fires.

THAILAND: Ban Pong: Work begins today on the first phase of an ambitious plan by Japan to improve its lines of supply by extending the Singapore- to- Bangkok railway 294 miles north through the jungle to Rangoon.
It proposes to build the line using the vast pool of Allied PoW labour now at its disposal. 600 British PoWs led by Major R. S. Sykes arrived here yesterday from Singapore after a four-day rail journey to begin building the Thai base camp. The first 34 miles of line are on the flat, but at Tha Makham, where the line crosses the fast-flowing Kawe Noi, the PoWs will have to build a 240-yard long wooden trestle bridge.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 2 B-17s, 4 B-24s and 1 LB-30 fly bombing and weather missions over Kiska, bombing the N side of the harbor.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): Brigadier General William E Lynd becomes Commanding General VII Bomber Command.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-25s bomb Salamaua. Lost on a take offf accidnet at 12 Mile Drome is P-39 piloted by Rose. 

USA: Washington - President Roosevelt and Prime Minister Churchill conclude conference in Washington; decision reached for combined efforts to develop atomic bomb.

GUADALCANAL: PBY-5 Catalinas of USN Patrol Squadron Seventy One (VP-71) based at Noumea, New Caledonia, bomb Japanese installations on Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): Brigadier General Earl L Naiden becomes Commanding General 10th Air Force, succeeding Major General Lewis H Brereton who departs for the Middle East with Brigadier General Elmer E Adler, Commanding General X Air Service Command, and several other key subordinates. The aircraft and crews of the 9th Bombardment Squadron follow. This move leaves the 10th Air Force almost a skeleton. 

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, five 11th Air Force B-24's drop incendiaries and fire bombs on Kiska Harbor installations.

PACIFIC: In the Pacific on the night of 26/27 June, three 7th Air Force LB-30 Liberators bomb installations on Wake Island. The raid is staged through Midway Island.

USA: The first Grumman XF6F-1 Hellcat prototype, BuNo 02981, makes its first flight at Bethpage, Long Island, New York.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Karachi, India to Kunming, China with P-40s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 22nd BG B-26s bomb Lae and Salamaua. 

PACIFIC: US forces bomb Japanese air bases on Wake Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

SOLOMONS: A detachment of the USN's Patrol Squadron Fourteen based at Noumea, New Caledonia with PBY-5 Catalinas, bombs the Japanese base at Tulagi Island, Solomon Islands.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, an 11th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress weather aircraft flies over Kiska Island but a solid weather front cancels bombing.
On this and the following day US advanced reconnaissance parties land on Adak Island from submarines.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), based at Kunming, China, sends a detachment to operate from Dinjan, India with B-25s.

NG: - Four Australian platoons land and attack Japanese position at Salamaua, killing about 100 enemy troops, bringing back three trucks and a portable bridge. Allied morale is boosted, but the attack fails to gain any signifigant ground from the Japanese.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): Colonel Robert C Oliver assumes command of the X Air Service Command. 9th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (attached to USAMEAF) departs India for Palestine with B-17s. Ground echelon leaves from Lahabad, India and air echelon leaves from Baumrauli, India. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit Lakunai Airfield and Lae Airfield during the night of 28/29 Jun. 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Port Moresby to Woodstock with P-39s.

CHINA: China's Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek requests that the U.S. transfer, or at least commit to sending, U.S. infantry divisions to China. He also requests the transfer of 500 combat aircraft and a monthly allotment of 5,000 tons of supplies by air from India.

USA: The USN's Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Admiral Ernest J. King, asks the U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff to authorize a large-scale offensive against the Japanese naval base on Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2007)

USA: The US Navy now has 5,612 ships and district craft and 843,096 personnel consisting of 640,570 sailors; 143,528 Marines; and 58,998 Coastguardsmen.

CHINA: A Japanese attempt to destroy Communist headquarters in south-eastern Shansi, is defeated.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): A B-17 flies weather reconnaissance over Kiska .

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), based at Kunming, China, sends detachments to operate from Kweilin, Hengyang and Nanning, China with B-25s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s attack Dili and Koepang on Timor and Kendari; B-25s and 22nd BG B-26s hit Lae. 36th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Townsville, Australia with P-39s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2007)

PACIFIC: The USN submarine USS Sturgeon sinks the unmarked 7,267-ton Japanese transport SS Montevideo Maru about 65 miles west of Luzon, Philippine Islands. The transport had sailed from Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, on 22 June 1942 destined for Hainan Island carrying 1,250 Australian civilians and POWs of the 2/22 Battalion. The only survivors of the sinking are 18 Japanese seaman.

ALASKA (11th AF): The XI Bomber Command (Provisional) comprising the 28th Composite Group and its assigned squadrons is activated, Colonel William O Eareckson in command. A B-17 flies weather reconnaissance over Kiska, Aleutian and lands early due to weather.

WESTERN US DEFENSE (4th AF): 4th, 7th, 18th and 391st Bombardment Squadrons, 34th BG (Heavy), move from Davis-Monthan Field, Arizona to Geiger Field, Washington and continue flying ASW patrols with B-24s.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): In China, 4 B-25s from Hengyang, escorted by P-40s, bomb docks at Hankow; bad weather handicaps the bombardiers, and the effects of the raid are inconsequential.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-26's bomb Salamaua. Other medium and heavy bomber strikes abort due to bad weather.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutian , 7 B-24s and 1 B-17 fly photo and bombing missions to Attu , which appears deserted, and to Kiska and Agattu; near misses are scored on a transport and a destroyer at Agattu. 

WESTERN DEFENSE COMMAND (4th AF): 48th Bombardment Squadron, 41st BG (Medium), moves from Minter Field to NAS Alameda, California and continues flying ASW patrols with A-29s and B-18s.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): B-25s and P-40s hit the Hankow dock area for the second consecutive day. This raid, more successful than the first, causes considerable damage. The Japanese retaliate during the night by attacking Hengyang but fail to hit the airfield. 

US: The U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff define three stages for the occupation of New Guinea and the Bismarck Archipelago. The first phase is the occupation of the eastern Solomon and Santa Cruz Islands; second, an advance through the rest of the Solomons and along the northeastern coast of New Guinea; and finally, the liberation of New Britain and New Ireland Islands and further advances in northeastern New Guinea. The first offensive will be the occupation of eastern Solomons with the code name Operation WATCHTOWER assigned to the invasion of Tulagi Island scheduled for 1 August 1942.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutian , 7 B-24s and 2 B-17s bomb Kiska and Near , encountering neither fighter opposition nor AA; results are not observed. 

WESTERN DEFENSE COMMAND: 46th Bombardment Squadron, 41st BG (Medium), moves from NAS Alameda to Hammer Field, California with A-29s and B-18s and continues flying ASW patrols. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): In China, 10th AF aircraft bomb and strafe the airfield at Nanchang, the probable base of the preceding night's raiders on Hengyang; several parked aircraft are destroyed; during the night Japanese aircraft again strike at Hengyang and once more fail to hit the airfield. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s attack the barracks area at Koepang, Timor and airfield at Lae. 1 A-24 (SBD?) bombs Tulagi (?) 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: The RN submarine HMS Truant sinks a Japanese army cargo ship off the coast of Sumatra west of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2007)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): CATF is activated under command of Brigadier General Clare L Chennault. This new command is the successor to Chennault's American Volunteer Group (AVG) which had attained 300 confirmed victories over Japanese aircraft at a cost of less than 50 aircraft and only 9 pilots. Only 5 pilots and a few ground personnel of the AVG choose to join the USAAF, although 20 other pilots agree to stay until replacements arrive in Kunming, China. Combat elements of CATF are:

1. HQ 23d Fighter Group at Kunming with Colonel Robert L Scott, Jr in command and 74th and 76th Fighter Squadrons at Kunming with P-40s and 75th Fighter Squadron at Hengyang with P-40s; all units were activated today. 

2. 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group attached to 23d Fighter Group, at Kunming with P-40s. 

3. 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), at Kunming and a detachment at Kweilin, Hengyang and Nanning with B-25s; Colonel Caleb V Haynes is in command.

In air action in China, 5 B-25s, with fighter escort, heavily damage buildings, runways and parked aircraft at Tien Ho Airfield. P-40s over Kweilin intercept a formation of fighter-bombers, claiming 13 destroyed; the Japanese fail to bomb the target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s, B-26s and B-25s bomb airfields at Lae and Salamaua. 19th Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), moves from Townsville to Woodstock, Australia with B-26s. Lost during an interception over Port Moresby is P-400 AP 378.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): A B-17 flies a weather mission. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s and 22nd BG B-26's attack Lae and Salamaua. HQ 22d BG (Medium) moves from Townsville to Woodstock, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 4 B-24s and 1 LB-30 fly bombing and weather missions to Kiska ; results are not observed. 

CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): B-25s bomb the waterfront at Canton, China, marking their initial action against coastal facilities of Japanese-held Chinese ports.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 B-17 and 7 B-24s fly weather, bombing and photo missions to Kiska, Attu and Agattu ; all bombs are returned to base due to weather; 1 seaplane is shot down. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): Major General Millard F Harmon, USAAF, is designated Commanding General of US Army Forces in the South Pacific (COMGENSOPAC). 

USA - An agreement was reached between the Army and Navy, which provided that the Army would deliver to the Navy a specified number of B-24 Liberators, B-25 Mitchells, and B-34 Venturas to meet the Navy's requirement for long range landplanes. Also, the Navy would relinquish its production cognizance of the Boeing Renton plant to the Army for expanded B-29 production and limit its orders for PBY's to avoid interference with B-24 production.

PACIFIC: Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley, South Pacific Area commander, arrives in Australia to discuss the upcoming operations in the Solomon Islands with General Douglas A. MacArthur, the Commanding General Southwest Pacific Area. 

USA: Second Lieutenant Richard Bong loops the loop around the central span of the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco, California, while flying a P-38 Lightning. He then flies up Market Street at low altitude causing a local woman's laundry to be blown off the clothes line. Bong is ordered to report to Major General George C. Kenney, Commanding General 4th Air Force, and Kenney orders him to re-wash the woman's laundry as punishment. Kenney goes on to command the Fifth Air Force, and later Far East Air Forces, in the Southwest Pacific Area. Bong is later assigned to the Fifth Air Force and becomes the U.S.'s top fighter ace of all time with 40 Japanese aircraft shot down.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 404th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 44th Bombardment Group arrives in the Alaskan Theater with B-24s, originally destined for N Africa; first mission is 18 Jul. In the Aleutian , 1 B-24 flies 2 photo missions over the S shore of Kiska and over Little Kiska ; the bombing mission is cancelled due to weather. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): A single B-25 piloted by Colonel Caleb V Haynes, bombs Japanese HQ at Tengchung, China near the Burma border. Bad weather, pilot fatigue, and maintenance halt major operations for several days.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2007)

AMERICAN ALASKA (11th AF): 5 B-24s fly photo, weather, and bombing missions to Kiska but return with the bombs due to weather.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 B-24 aborts a reconnaissance mission to Kiska due to weather. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th AF): Ground echelon of the 11th BG leaves Hawaii for the S Pacific aboard USS Argonne.

SOLOMONS: In the Solomon Islands, USN PBY-5 Catalinas of Patrol Squadron Fourteen based at Noumea, New Caledonia, attempt to bomb Japanese installations on Tulagi and Gavutu Islands but bad weather causes the mission to be aborted.
The U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff change the date of Operation WATCHTOWER, the invasion of Guadalcanal and Tulagi, from 1 to 7 August.

ALASKA: the crew of a VP-41 PBY-5A Catalina spots a crashed "Zeke" fighter (Mitsubishi A6M2 Navy Type 0 Carrier Fighter Model 21), while flying low over the tundra of Akutan Island near their base at NAF Dutch Harbor. The pilot of the fighter had engine problems and attempted to land on what he had assumed was a grass field, not realizing that it was actually a swamp. The "Zero" had nosed over immediately on landing, breaking the pilot's neck. The aircraft had lain there undiscovered since the Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor in early June.
The pilot of the PBY later leads a recovery party to the site to retrieve the aircraft. The "Zero" was disassembled and then sent under great secrecy to NAS San Diego, California, where it was reassembled and test flown. It was the first example of the "Zero" to fall in to Allied hands and proved to be one of the more fortuitous finds of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 4 B-24s taking off for weather, bombing and photo missions to Kiska are attack by seaplane fighters; no losses. A cruiser is bombed with unobserved results.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2007)

ALASKA: A USN salvage party is transported to Akutan Island to begin salvaging the "Zeke" fighter discovered there on 10 July.

In the Aleutians, three 11th Air Force B-24 Liberators dispatched on weather, photo and bombing missions to Kiska Island abort due to weather.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 12, 2007)

NEW GUINEA: An Australian force reached Kokoda. The small unit trekked five days over a difficult trail over the Owen Stanley Range from Port Moresby. Intent on denying the Japanese any further gains in New Guinea, and determined to prevent them from occupying the northern coastal town of Buna; the plan being made for this was given the code name Operation Providence. At the same time, American troops began their preparations for the liberation of the Solomon Islands. 

INDOCHINA: Vichy French officials in Indochina ceded a disputed border region of Cambodia to Thailand.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Graeme.

Please keep posting.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 13, 2007)

CHINA: Japanese marines capture Juian.

WASHINGTON: Roosevelt has today approved the formation of a central intelligence agency for America. Called the Office of Strategic Services, it has grown out of an organisation called the Office of the Coordinator of Information and is headed by "Wild Bill" Donovan, a millionaire lawyer from Wall Street. Donovan, a forceful "can do" man, has close ties with Britain's Special Operations Executive (SOE) and has carried out missions for Mr Churchill.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2007)

SOLOMONS: In the Solomon Islands, PBY-5 Catalinas of USN Patrol Squadron Seventy One (VP-71) attempt a daylight bombing of Japanese installations on Tulagi and Gavutu Islands. Bad weather forces cancellation of the mission.

PACIFIC: Major General George C. Kenney, Commanding General 4th Air Force in the western U.S., is ordered to Australia to replace Lieutenant General George H. Brett as Commanding General, Allied Air Forces, Southwest Pacific Area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): Lost off Horn Island is B-17E 41-2636.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2007)

UNITED STATES: The U.S. broke off diplomatic relations with Finland.

JAPAN: Tojo said Japan had received reassurances of Russian neutrality from the Soviet Union.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2007)

CBI: The first supplys from India reach China by flying over the "Hump"

ALASKA (11th AF): 3 B-24s on a bombing mission to Kiska turn back due to weather.

WESTERN DEFENSE COMMAND (4th AF): 392d Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), moves from Hammer Field to March Field, California and continues flying ASW patrols with LB-30s.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): India-China Ferrying Command is activated to replace the Assam-Burma-China Command.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2007)

SOLOMONS: In New Zealand, Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley, USN, issues Operation Plan 1-42 identifying the command structure for the upcoming operations in the Solomon Islands. Vice Admiral Frank J. Fletcher commands the Solomons Expeditionary Force; Rear Admiral Leigh Noyes command the Air Support Force consisting of three carrier air groups; Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner commands the Amphibious Force; and Rear Admiral John S. McCain will command the land-based Allied air units as Commander, Air Solomons.

CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): In China, 4 B-25s from Kweilin, with P-40 escort, bomb a storage area at Hankow, starting a fire that is later reported to have burned 3 days. The B-25s land at Hengyang during the return flight to refuel, but are attacked by Japanese aircraft and have to take off immediately. Amidst the confusion a P-40 pilot mistakes a B-25 for a Japanese aircraft and shoots it down, the first bomber lost since the CATF began operations in China; the crew is saved. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th AF): B-17s of the 11th Bombardment Group begin leaving Hickam Field, Hawaii for the S Pacific.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): 1 B-17 bombs Salamaua. Lost on a landing at Horn Island is B-17E 41-2421.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 3 B-17s and 7 B-24s fly weather, bombing and photo missions; shipping is bombed and North and South Heads of Kiska are photographed; fighters down 1 B-17. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s bomb Simpson Harbor .


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2007)

SOLOMONS: In the Solomon Islands, a Fifth Air Force B-17 with two USMC observers aboard flies a reconnaissance and photographic mission over Gavutu, Guadalcanal and Tulagi Islands in preparation for the U.S. invasion next month. 

ALASKA (11th AF): A B-17 flying weather and photo reconnaissance over Kiska crashes on Umnak, Aleutians. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): In China, 3 B-25's from Kweilin bomb Tien Ho Airfield.

USN - Amphibious Force, South Pacific Area, is established under command of RAdm Turner


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): Search missions are flown over Attu and Agattu . EASTERN DEFENSE COMMAND (1st AF): 39th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 13th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Westover Field, Massachusetts to Dover AAB, Delaware with B-25s to continue flying ASW patrols.

The USN's Task Force 8 sorties from Kodiak, Alaska, to bombard Kiska Island in the Aleutians.

USN - The seaplane tender Casco established an advanced base in Nazan Bay, Atka, to support seaplane operations against Kiska, which included antishipping search, bombing of enemy positions, and cover for surface force bombardments.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF):CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): In response to a Chinese request, 2 B-25s strike in support of Chinese ground forces at Linchwan, a Japanese held city undersiege for some time. The Chinese commanding officer later reports that the raid broke the stalemate and the city was entered the next day.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th AF): 26th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), departs Wheeler Field, Hawaii for the S Pacific with B-17s. 

TF44, under Admiral Victor A.C. Crutchley, RN, arrives in Wellington. TF 44, nicknamed "MacArthur's Navy", is assigned to assist with Operation Watchtower, the US invasion of the southern Solomon Islands.
Amplifying the Above:
TF44 was actually the Australian Cruiser Squadron, just given an American name. I believe its first engagement in the Pacific was at the Battle of the Coral Sea, where it fought off attacks by Japanese carrier aircraft and by some US B17s! The squadron's composition changed somewhat during the war, but usually consisted of two Australian heavy cruisers and one or more US cruisers (heavy or light). As I recall, USS Houston and USS Chicago served with it at different times. The squadron was commanded by a Rear-Admiral of the Royal Navy, usually Australian-born. For example, Rear-Adm Jack Crace (who commanded the squadron at the Coral Sea) was born in Australia but joined the Royal Navy. The Australian naval college only started taking students in 1913, consequently it was difficult to find flag officers of the Royal Australian Navy with the requisite experience. Victor Crutchley was one of the few officers to hold this command who was not born in Australia.
As an aside, by the end of the war, the two senior posts of Chief of the Australian Naval Staff and commander Australian Cruiser Squadron were held by Flag Officers of the RAN.

ATLANTIC: The aircraft carrier USS Ranger, part of Task Force 22, launches 72 USAAF P-40s off the coast of Africa. The aircraft, destined for the Tenth Air Force in India, land at Accra, Gold Coast.

SOLOMONS: A B-17 Flying Fortress sights a Japanese convoy leaving Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, and heading for northern New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2007)

> *They have had no help from the New Zealand weather or the Dock Unions. hehehehehhehe*.



PTO: The US 1st Marine Division issues its plan for Operation Watchtower. The Marines are just about finished the massive task of singlehandedly unloading and reloading their ships for the invasion of the southern Solomon Islands. They have had no help from the New Zealand weather or the Dock Unions. 

USA: In the U.S., Admiral William D. Leahy, USN (Retired), is named Chief of Staff to President Franklin D. Roosevelt. Interesting note: William "Wild Bill" Donovan, soon to head the OSS, was FDR's first choice for Chief of Staff.
The first members of the Women's Army Auxiliary Corps (WAACS) began training at Fort Des Moines, 5 miles (8 km) south of Des Moines, Iowa.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the IJN flies its last offensive air strike when 3 "Mavis" flying boats attack the seaplane tender (destroyer) USS Gillis at Adak. A dud bomb lands 10 feet from the ship and the rest of the bombs dropped miss their target.

ALASKA (11th AF): Brigadier General William O Butler moves advance HQ to Umnak . 3 B-17s bomb Kiska (especially the barracks) with incendiaries and demolition charges. 4 P-38s try to intercept 4 fighters reported by US Navy (USN) aircraft but no contact is made. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): 3 B-25s bomb docks and warehouses at Chinkiang, China on the Yangtze River; 4 escorting P-40s strafe junks on the river. This is the last CATF bombing raid of Jul. In China, detachments of 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), operating from Kweilin, Hengyang and Nanning with B-25s return to base at Kunming. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): Unit moves in Australia: 33d Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), from Antil Plains to Woodstock with B-26s; 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, from Petric to Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-39s and P-400s (first mission is 22 Jul).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 4 B-24s fly search and bomb missions over Kiska but make no contact because of weather.

ZONE OF INTERIOR: President Franklin D Roosevelt calls Admiral William D Leahy, Ambassador to France and former Chief of Naval Operations, to serve as Chief of Staff to the Commanders-in-Chief of the US Army and Navy.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): Air echelon of 98th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), begins operating from Plaines des Gaiacs and Espiritu Santo with B-17s (first mission is 31 Jul); the ground echelon is enroute from Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-26s attack a convoy off Salamaua as an invasion force heads for Buna, where it begins landings during the night of 21/22 Jul. This move by the enemy forestalls Allied operations which were to have secured the same general area.

NEW GUINEA - Units from General Horii's 18th Japanese Army land at Gona on New Guinea.Japanese troops land at Buna and Gona. This is the "RI" Operation. The IJN lands 2,000 troops at Gona, New Guinea; these troops are tasked with crossing the Owen Stanley Mountains and capturing Port Moresby.

Admiral Mikawa, CO of the IJN 8th Fleet at Rabaul, requests additional destroyers from Tokyo. He will again make this request on the 23rd adding a prediction that the Americans will land on Gaudalcanal before the airfield becomes operational


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): Of 8 B-24s and 2 B-17s dispatched to Kiska , only 8 reach the target and due to fog drop only 7 bombs with unobserved results; 1 B-24 is missing on the return flight.

NG: Maj-Gen Horii's South Seas Detachment begin the trek along the Kokoda Trail from Buna, New Guinea. This trail leads over the Owen Stanley Mountains (11,000 feet) towards Port Moresby. Due to the loss in the Naval Battle of the Coral Sea, the Japanese have arrived at this overland route to capture Port Moresby.
B-17's mount 3 attacks and B-25's, B-26's, P-39 and P-400 Airacobras and RAAF P-40s mount 5 attacks against IJN shipping and landing barges off Buna. The aircraft damage a destroyer and sink an army transport.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): (5th AF) 16 P-39 from the 80th FS, 39th FS, 40thFS, 41st FS were sent to shoot up the Japanese unloading barges 8 P-39's stayed up top in case some Zeros showed from Lae and 8 went down to shoot up the barges. 39th FS pilot Bob Faurot put his P-39 down so low that his would nearly hit the water. 80th FS pilot Pinky Hunter made his pass and his aircraft was hit by AA fire he opened the door on his P-39 and bailed out, his door blew off his aircraft and almost hit Danny Roberts 'P-39 Hunter' body was never found but his rings were found on a dead Japanese soldier on the Kakoda Trail months later. Japanese forces continue to land in NE New Guinea with the ultimate aim of pushing across the Owen Stanley Range to the Allied base at Port Moresby. HQ 35th Fighter Group moves from Sydney, Australia to Port Moresby. Sunk is Ayutosen Maru.

NZ: Ships bearing the 1st Marine Division sail from Wellington, NZ for the Koro island rehearsal, prior to the landings in the southern Solomon Islands now set for August 7.

RAAF - Lost on a mission over Buna is Hudson A16-201.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2007)

NG: Advance elements of Maj-Gen Horii's South Seas Detachment advancing up the Kokoda Track towards Port Morsby make contact with elements of the Australian rear guard.

USA: US Secretary of State Cordell Hull urges the formation of an international peace-keeping organization by the United Nations (Allies) after the war.

SOLOMONS: USMC photographers of Marine Observation Squadron VMO-251 using USN cameras and flying in USAAF B-17Es based in the New Hebrides, fly their first preinvasion photographic reconnaissance mission over Gavutu, Guadalcanal and Tulagi. The B-17s are intercepted by "Rufe" floatplanes but there are no losses on either side.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): 22d Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), arrives at Karachi, India from the US with B-25s; first mission is 14 Dec.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th AF): 3 B-17s, staging through Canton carry out photo reconnaissance of Makin.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): 11th BG B-17's on New Caledonia begin photo reconnaissance of the Guadalcanal-Tulagi-Gavutu area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s, 22nd BG B-26s, A-24s and fighters pound shipping, landing barges, storage dumps, AA positions, and troop concentrations at Buna and Gona as the enemy pushes inland along the Kokoda trail; fighters also hit the harbor at Salamaua. Lost is P-39D "Papuan Panic" 41-38353. 93d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 19th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Longreach to Mareeba with B-17s, B-24s and LB-30s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2007)

PTO: US troops arrive in Fiji.

NG: Australian troops fight a delaying action in the New Guinea jungles, falling back towards Kokoda, destroying a bridge. 

USA: Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) issue a statement that heavy and medium bomber groups will he shifted from Operation BOLERO assignments to Africa for Operations TORCH. BOLERO resources are further depleted by a decision to send 15 combat groups to the Pacific theater.
Alabama Gov. Frank Dixon refuses to accept a US prison work defense supply contract because it bars discrimination. Dixon fulminates against Federal agencies trying to "break down the principle of race segregation. " Gov. Eugene Talmadge of Georgia, another fire-eater, writes that he will enforce Jim Crow laws and warns any blacks opposing segregation to "stay out of Georgia." 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth AF, arrives at Karachi, India from the US with F-4s; first mission is 1 Dec 42.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th AF): 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Bellows Field to Hickam Field, Hawaii with B-17s and continues flying patrols over the Pacific.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): 431st Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), arrives at Viti Levu, Fiji with B-17s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-26s, A-24s, and fighters continue to pound AA positions and enemy troops at Gona as the Japanese continue to push inland toward Kokoda. HQ 19th Bombardment Group and 28th and 30th Bombardment Squadrons move from Longreach to Mareeba with B-17s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2007)

NG: In New Guinea, USAAF B-25 Mitchells and P-39 Airacobras attack barges and concentrations at Gona and troops on the Gona and Kokoda trails; Japanese forces push to Oivi, within 6 miles (10 km) of Kokoda.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Kunming to Kweilin, China with P-40s. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): Daily search missions over the S Solomons are begun from New Caledonia . 26th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), arrives at Efate , New Hebrides from Hawaii with B-17's; first mission is 30 Jul. USMC photographers using USN cameras often fly on these missions.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2007)

PTO: Admiral Fletcher hosts Admirals McCain Kincaid, Turner, Crutchley and General Vandegrift aboard the USS Saratoga anchored off Koro Island in the Fiji Islands. This will be the only pre-landing conference of the major commanders prior the Operation Watchtower, the invasion of the southern Solomon Islands. Admiral Ghormley is represented by Admiral Callaghan, Chief of Staff.
After much discussion of logistics, Admiral Fletcher asks Turner how much time unloading will take. When Turner replies "About five days." Admiral Fletcher declares that he will withdraw the carriers after two days to avoid air counterattacks. Admiral Callaghan notes Fletcher's skittishness, but he does not invoke his authority as Chief of Staff for Admiral Ghormley.
During the next 4 days, the 1st Marine Division and attached units will rehearse their landing plans. The rehearsal is a disaster and Vandegrift and Turner are reminded that "a bad rehearsal foreshadows a good performance. "

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): A B-25 strike against Gasmata is repulsed by fighter interception over Buna area. Two B-25 were shot down: B-25C 41-12470 and B-25C "Arora" 41-12792.

NG: B-26's attack a destroyer off Gona but fail to score hits; Australian troops flown into Kokoda fail to halt the Japanese advance and Kokoda is evacuated. 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Townsville, Australia with P-39s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2007)

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the bombardment of Kiska Island by the 2 heavy cruisers, 3 light cruisers and destroyers of the USN's Task Force 8, is postponed due to limited surface visibility and the ships retire to Kodiak. While covering TF 8, four USN PBY Catalinas bomb Kiska.

PACIFIC: The light cruiser USS Boise departs Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, via Midway Islands towards Japan. The Boise is tasked with emitting enough radio traffic to create the impression of an approaching American task force.

NG: In New Guinea, B-26's and A-24 Dauntlesses support Australian troops by bombing Gona and targets along the Buna trail. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): Major General Millard F Harmon arrives at Noumea, New Caledonia , to assume command of US Army Forces in South Pacific Area (USAFISPA) with responsibility for training all army (air and ground) personnel. Air units in the theater are under operational control of Commander Aircraft South Pacific Forces (COMAIRSOPAC). 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-26's and A-24's hit Gona and targets along the Buna trail, suffer no losses, but cause no damage. 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Woodstock to Townsville with P-39s and P-400s. Written off after sustaining damage on the ground is B-17E "Tojo's Physic" 41-2640.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 28, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Major General George C Kenney, commander-designate of Allied Air Forces, Southwest Pacific Area, arrives in Australia from the U.S.

PACIFIC: In the Fiji Islands, the U.S. 1st Marine Division begins rehearsals for the landings in the Solomon Islands. 

JAPAN: In Japan, Imperial General Headquarters orders the IJA and IJN to mount an all-out offensive to conquer the remaining Allied bases in New Guinea. 

ALASKA (11th AF): An air coverage survey for Army ground operations to Adak and Tanaga is flown. Weather cancels a bombing mission to Kiska .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): 1 B-26 bombs installations at Gona, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2007)

USA: A combined British and US Production Resources Board is established in London. The goal is to control allocations of material and industrial priorities. Averill Harriman for the US and Oliver Lyttelton for the UK are to be the senior members.

SOLOMONS: PBY-5 Catalinas of the USN's Patrol Squadron VP-23 based at Naval Operating Base Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands, bomb Japanese installations on Tulagi and Gavutu Islands.

ALASKA (11th AF): 4 B-24's and 5 B-17's bomb vessels and installations in the Kiska Harbor area with unobserved results due to clouds.

NG 5TH AF: Eight 3rd BG A-24's that took off from 7-Mile Drome near Port Moresby. Escorted by 35th FG 41st FS P-39 flying top cover, and 8th FG, 80th FS flying close escort. One A-24 aborted the mission, and seven proceeded to bomb Japanese transports 20 miles north of Gona, 1 1/4 miles form shore. The convoy was being protected by A6M2 Zeros of the Tainan Kokutai which attack the A-24 as they start their dives. The A-24s dive-bomb in two waves. The first wave: A-24 41-15797 (shot down), A-24 piloted by Hill (damaged and gunner badly wounded) and A-24 piloted by Raymond Wilkins (the only aircraft to return to 7-Mile). The second wave: A-24 41-15819, A-24 41-15766, A-24 piloted by Cassels and A-24 piloted by Parker all four were shot down. The Kotoku Maru, was hit once at the No. 5 hatch by the second wave, forcing its troops to unload and leave its cargo undelivered. The Japanese ships all return to Lae.

AUSTRALIA: HQ 8th Fighter Group moves from Brisbane to Townsville, Australia.

NG: - The village of Kokoda is captured by the Japanese, fighting overland from Buna to Port Moresby on the Kokoda Track.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

NEI: The Japanese occupy small islands between Timor and New Guinea in an effort to support their campaign against Port Moresby, New Guinea.

ALASKA: The US 11th Air Force dispatches 1 LB-30 and 3 B-24's and 9 B-17's to fly photo reconnaissance and bombing missions to Tanaga and Kiska Islands; the missions are unsuccessful due to weather.

The US submarine Grunion (SS-216), commanded by Mannert L. Abele, is lost to unknown causes, off Kiska. All hands are lost.

SOLOMONS: In the Solomon Islands, B-17s of the 11th BG (Heavy) begin arriving at Espiritu Santo Island from Hawaii where they are to constitute a reconnaissance and strike force over the Guadalcanal- Tulagi-Gavutu area in preparation for the amphibious assault by US Marines on 7 August.

US: The US Navy establishes the Women's Naval Reserve or Women Accepted for Volunteer Emergency Service (WAVES).

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th AF): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): The Japanese send about 120 aircraft against the base at Hengyang from which CATF is harassing the Yangtze Valley; the attacks last about 36 hours; fierce opposition by US P-40s prevents major damage to the base; 17 Japanese aircraft are shot down, 4 of them at night; 3 P-40s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s attack shipping in the Solomon Sea E of the Huon Gulf and S of New Britain.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2007)

SOLOMONS: US bombers attack targets on Tulagi and Guadalcanal. TF 61 leaves the Koro in the Figi Islands for landing in the southern Solomon Islands in 7 days.
Colonel LaVerne G Saunders leads 9 B-17s of his 11th BG from Efate on a strike against Guadalcanal , bombing the landing strip and area about Lunga Point. From this date until 7 Aug, the 11th BG flies 56 strike and 22 search sorties in support of the invasion of Guadalcanal.

The USN's Patrol Squadron Twenty Three (VP-23) based at Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides, dispatches PBY-5 Catalinas to bomb Tulagi and Gavutu but they abort the mission due to weather.

PTO: A 7th Air Force B-17 from Midway Island, flies photo reconnaissance over Wake Island. The B-17 is Intercepted by 6 fighters; in the ensuing fight US gunners claim 4 fighters destroyed.

PACIFIC: General MacArthur wires General George Marshall his opposition to the awarding of the Medal of Honor to General Johnathan Wainwright. MacArthur was angry over Wainwright's surrender of Manila and blamed him for the loss of the Philippines.

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 B-24 and 1 LB-30 fly weather and photo reconnaissance; weather cancels a combat mission to Kiska.

USN - Lost off Kiska is USS Grunion SS-216.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th AF): B-17s hit Gona and a nearby transport which had been previously damaged, and bomb Kukum Beach and Lunga landing strip on the N coast of Guadalcanal as the US invasion forces leave the Fiji for the Solomon Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2007)

JAPAN: A USN submarine sinks a Japanese merchant freighter and oiler off Japan. 

USA, Territory of Hawaii: Ingram M. Stainback appointed governor.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Weather and photo reconnaissance is flown by 1 B-24 and 1 LB-30 over Korovin Bay and North Cape, Aleutian.

WESTERN DEFENSE COMMAND (WDC, 4th Air Force): During Aug, 47th and 396th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), stop flying ASW patrols from Hammer Field, California and MCAS Cherry Point, North Carolina respectively.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): During Aug, forward echelon of 26th and 431st Bombardment Squadrons, 11th BG (Heavy), begin operating from Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides with B-17s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s attack installations at Gona and shipping 75 miles E of Salamaua in Huon Gulf. HQ 43d Bombardment Group moves from Sydney to Torrens Creek, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2007)

CBI: In China, a detachment of 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), based at Kunming with B-25s, begins operating from Nanning.

SWPA (5th AF): A of a flight of B-17s searching for a convoy near Buna is attacked by 10 Zeros. Lost is B-17E 41-2435. 41st FS Airacobras escort B-26s on a mission against Cape Ward Hunt. They shoot down J1N1-C piloted by Tokunaga. 1 B-17 flies an unsuccessful strike against a cargo vessel 5 miles S of Salamaua while another bombs Gona. 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Daly Waters to Fenton Field, Australia with B-17s; first mission is 13 Aug. Lost are P-400 AP 290 and P-400 BX 232.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutian , 3 B-17s, 2 B-24s and 1 LB-30 fly a bombing and photo reconnaissance mission to Tanaga and Kanaga and also bomb Kiska ; 4 of the aircraft have mechanical trouble but all return.

SWPA (5th AF): P-400's strafe Oivi and Kokoda, New Guinea. 63d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Charleveill to Torrens Creek, Australia with B-17s; first mission is 14 Aug.

PTO: A U.S. submarine sinks a Japanese transport west-southwest of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 LB-30 flies a photo mission and 2 B-17s and 3 B-24s covered by 8 P-38's escort US Navy (USN) tenders to Nazan Bay, Atka , Aleutian ; two 4-engine seaplane bombers ("Mavis" flying boats) and a possible third are downed near Atka by 2 of the P-38's, in their first aerial combat in any theater; weather cancels bombing mission to Kiska .

CBI (CATF): P-40's sweep Japanese HQ at Linchwan and bomb HQ buildings and barracks and strafe transports.

(5th AF) Lost due to mechanical is P-39D 41-7165

UK: In the U.K., the British government charged that Mohandas Gandhi and his All-Indian Congress Party favored "appeasement" with Japan.

JAPAN: A U.S. submarine sinks a Japanese freighter off northern Honshu Island.

SWPA: In Australia, Major General George C. Kenney assumes command of the Allied Air Forces, Southwest Pacific Area at Brisbane. His command consists of 62 heavy bombers, 70 medium bombers, 53 light bombers, 235 fighters and 36 transports.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2007)

CBI (CATF): Japanese aircraft again attack US airfield at Kweilin; notified well in advance by the Chinese warning net (previously set up under Brigadier General Claire L Chennault while he was head of the American Volunteer Group (AVG), P-40s meet the Japanese over the target, shooting down 2, and another is downed by ground fire.

SOLOMONS - USN attack beached Japanese transports and supply dumps on Guadalcanal; destroyed a concentration of seaplanes at Rekata Bay.

RAAF: Lost in near the peak of Mount Disappointment is Beaufighter A19-12.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 3 B-24s, 2 B-17s and 10 P-38s provide air coverage for USN tenders to Nazan Bay, Atka ; photo reconnaissance is flown over Attu. 

CBI (CATF): B-25s bomb Tien Ho Airfield, Canton, China, causing heavy damage to the runways and destroying several parked aircraft. Detachment of 11th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), operating from Nanning, China with B-25s returns to base at Kunming.

SWPA (5th AF): B-25s and 22nd BG B-26s pound airfields at Lae and Salamaua.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2007)

ALASKA: A US Naval Force bombards Japanese positions on Kiska in the Aleutians.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In the Aleutians, the USN's Task Group 8.6 (Rear Admiral William W. Smith) consisting of the heavy cruisers USS Indianapolis and USS Louisville; the light cruisers USS Honolulu, USS Nashville and USS St. Louis; and six destroyers bombards Kiska Island between 1955 and 2021 hours local. The ships fire 631 rounds of 8-inch, 3,534 rounds of 6-inch and 2,620 rounds of 5-inch ammunition destroying barracks, landing barges, a moored "Mavis" flying boat (Kawanishi H6K Navy Type 97 Flying Boat) and the merchant ship SS Kano Maru; they also damage 2 "Mavis" flying boats.
The bombardment serves as a diversion for the Allied landings in the Solomon Islands. 

ALASKA (11th AF): 3 B-24s dispatched to bomb Kiska return with their bombs due to solid overcast; 4 more B-24s also depart for Kiska; 1 turns back with mechanical trouble, the others abort the mission over the target due to undercast; 1 B-24, 4 P-38s and an LB-30 fly 2 air coverage missions at Nazan Bay, Atka for USN tenders.

GUADALCANAL: The US 1st Marine Division (reinforced) lands on Tulagi, Gavatu Tanambogo, and Guadalcanal islands in the southern Solomon Islands. This first offensive action in the Pacific war comes 8 months to the day after Pearl Harbor. The Marines commanded by General Vandegrift, USMC have
close support from TF 62 under Admiral RK Turner, USN. Admiral Fletcher, USN with TF 61 provides air cover from carriers Enterprise, Saratoga and Wasp. The landings on Guadalcanal are not contested. The islands of Tulagi, Gavatu Tanambogo are heavily contested.
Amplification of the Above:
The Australian Cruiser Squadron, consisting of:
HMAS Canberra; Captain Frank E. Getting, RAN
HMAS Australia; Captain H. B. Farncomb, RAN
HMAS Hobart; Captain H. A. Showers, RAN 
The squadron was commanded by a Rear-Admiral of the Royal Navy, usually Australian-born. For example, Rear-Adm Jack Crace (who commanded the squadron at the Coral Sea) was born in Australia but joined the Royal Navy. The Australian naval college only started taking students in 1913, consequently it was difficult to find flag officers of the Royal Australian Navy with the requisite experience. Admiral Victor Crutchley, RN was one of the few officers to hold this command who was not born in Australia. Admiral Crutchley is in command of the Australian Cruiser Squadron at this time and has been placed in command of the transport screening forces by Admiral Turner.

The first Japanese reaction to these landings arrives in the form of an afternoon air strike from Rabaul. Among the Japanese pilots on this strike is Saburo Sakai. It is this mission from which his epic return
flight to Rabaul will begin. He returns alone with only one eye, one arm and one leg in a crippled Zero, 565 miles.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
At 1315 hours local, 27 Rabaul-based IJN "Betty" bombers escorted by 17 "Zeke" fighters attack the invasion fleet. They are met by 18 F4F-4 Wildcats of Fighting Squadrons Five and Six (VF-5 and VF-6) in the aircraft carriers USS Saratoga (CV-3) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) respectively. The Wildcat pilots shoot down 8 "Betty" bombers and a "Zeke" fighter while losing 8 Wildcats and an SBD Dauntless. A second attack consisting of 9 Rabaul-based "Val" dive bombers arrive at about 1430 hours local and 5 are shot down by VF-6 pilots and the remaining 4 ditch in the ocean during their return flight to Rabaul. 

The 2nd Marine Reg. 2nd Marine Div. landed against the heavily defended Japanese positions of Gavutu and Tulagi in the British Solomon Islands, while at the same time the 1st Marine Division was landing
unopposed at Guadalcanal, My Weapons Company platoon first landed on Gavutu and then, by way of causeway, crossed over to Tulagi where we took many casualties.

NG: The Burns Phillip ship "Mamutu" (300 tons) with a crew of 32, set out, yesterday, from Port Moresby headed for Daru on the western shores of the Gulf of Papua. On board were 82 passengers which included 28 children, who were escaping the more than 70 Japanese bombing raids on Port Moresby.
"Mamutu" was about half way across the gulf when just after 11am on 7 August 1942 the ships crew spotted a Japanese submarine several miles astern.
It was Japanese submarine RO-33, under the command of Lieutenant Commander Shigeshi Kuriyama. RO-33 had left Rabaul in April 1942 to reconnoitre Port Moresby. RO-33 and RO-34 were both later ordered to blockade Port Moresby and guide Japanese shipping into the area.
The Wireless Operator on "Mamutu", Mr. R.J. Furbank sent a morse code message to Port Moresby to advise of the submarine's presence. RO-33 closed in at about 19 knots and caught up with "Mamutu". RO-33 opened fire with its 3.25" (80mm) gun. The first shot hit the radio room and killed Mr Furbank. The second shot wiped out the bridge killing Captain J. McEachern. Others shells hit the hull. Many people were killed or injured in the accurate barrage from RO-33.
Kuriyama then ordered his gunners to fire their 13 mm machine guns upon the survivors in the water. They killed as many as they could which included many women and children. RO-33 then left the scene of destruction. There were only 28 survivors from the total complement of 120 persons. One man, a European Engineer, Bill Griffin, escaped death at the hands of the ruthless machine gunners by pretending to be dead.
A B-17 Flying Fortress search aircraft dropped life rafts to the struggling survivors who eventually made it to shore. The Army signal ship "MV Reliance" which was used by the Coast Watchers, was sent from
Murray Island to try to pick up the survivors. They were unable to locate the survivors.

SWPA (5th AF): 13 B-17s of the 19th BG led by Lieutenant Colonel Richard H Carmichael hit Vunakanau Airfield. Lost is B-17E 41-2617, B-17E "Why Don't We Do This More Often" 41-2429. 22nd BG B-26s attack Lae and a B-17 and a B-25 each attack a submarine in the Gulf of Papua. HQ 38th BG(Medium) and 405th Bombardment Squadron move from Eagle Farms and Ballarat respectively to Breddan Field, Australia with B-25s; first mission is 17 Sep. On a ferry flight to Port Moresby B-26 "Dixie" 40-1496 force lands and is destroyed by her crew.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2007)

SOLOMONS: US Marines finish the capture of Tulagi and Gavutu-Tanimbogo after heavy fighting around 9:00 pm.

Admiral Turner continues unloading Marines on Guadalcanal. The unloading is interrupted with another Japanese air strike from Rabaul. The 1st Marines occupy the uncompleted Japanese airfield about 4:00 pm. This field will be renamed Henderson Field for Major Lofton Henderson, a Marine pilot lost at Midway.

Shortly after 6:00 pm Admiral Fletcher advises Ghormley and Turner that TF 61 is withdrawing. Admiral Turner then calls a meeting with Admiral Crutchley, commanding the screening ships and General Vandegrift, aboard the USS McCawley, AP-10 off Lunga Point.

In the Solomon Islands:
- At 1156 hours, 23 G4M "Betty" bombers armed with torpedoes escorted by 15 A6M "Zeke" fighters arrive from Rabaul. USN F4F Wildcats and an SBD Dauntless and AA fire from the warships shoot down 17 "Bettys" and a "Zeke" but the Japanese severely damage the destroyer USS Jarvis (DD-393)
with a torpedo and the transport USS George F Elliott (AP-13), which is hit by a torpedo and a "Zeke."
- The uncompleted 3,600-foot (1.1 km) long Japanese airfield is captured by the US Marines and is renamed Henderson Field.
- The Marines capture Tulagi, Gavutu and Tanambogo.
- Two of three RAAF Hudsons based at Milne Bay, New Guinea spot a Japanese task force consisting of 4 heavy cruisers, 3 light cruisers and a destroyer heading for the Solomon Islands. The RAAF crews report in a timely fashion but there is a delay in retransmitting it plus the USN brass underestimate the composition of the Japanese force.
- At 1807 hours, Vice Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, commander of the USN's air and surface forces, recommends to Admiral Ghormley, Commander South Pacific Force, at Noumea, New Caledonia, that the air support force be withdrawn from Guadalcanal. Fletcher, concerned by the large numbers of
enemy planes that had attacked today, reported that he had only 78 fighters left (he had started with 99) and that fuel for the carriers was running low. Ghormley approved the recommendation, and the aircraft carriers USS Enterprise, USS Saratoga and USS Wasp retire from
Guadalcanal.
- From this date through 23 Aug, B-17s fly search missions covering the lower Solomon in order to detect any attempt to make a surprise attack on the forces consolidating the Guadalcanal beachhead. The first premeditated Kamikaze attack is delivered by two Aichi VA1 dive bombers off Guadalcanal. An American troop transport is destroyed. 

CBI (CATF): In China, B-25s hit the Canton area, bombing Tien Ho Airfield and other targets in the vicinity and claiming 2 interceptors shot down.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the USAAF's 11th Air Force dispatches 1 LB-30 and 3 B-24 Liberators, and 8 P-38 Lightnings on photo and bombing missions over Kiska Island cannot attack due to fog but 6 USN PBY-5A Catalinas of Patrol Squadron Forty One (VP-41)and VP-51, both based at NAF Dutch Harbor, also operating over and off Kiska Island, hit freighters and a transport, claiming 1 transport sinking, and score many hits on North Head and Main Camp.

USN: On the night of August 8-9th is the Battle of Savo Island. Lost are HMAS Canberra, USS Astoria, USS Quincy. 

SWPA (5th AF): P-400s dive-bomb Kokoda and Yodda; B-17s, B-25s and B-26s bomb runways and targets of opportunity at Lae and Salamaua.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 6 bombers fly armed reconnaissance over Kiska and Attu and hit Kiska.

CBI (CATF): In China, P-40s of the 23d Fighter Group continue to support Chinese ground forces by harassing the Japanese at Linchwan; 4 B-25s and 3 P-40s from the Kweilin-Hengyang area, staging through Nanning, bomb docks and warehouses at Haiphong, French Indochina, causing considerable damage and claiming a freighter sunk in the harbor; this is the first CATF raid over French Indochina.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s bomb shipping and Lakunai Airfield and Gasmata. Lost is B-17E 41-2452. B-26s hit the harbor area at Salamaua. 

GUADALCANAL - US Carrier forces withdrew from direct support but remained in the area to give overall support to the campaign.

During the day the Marines consolidate their lines and defenses on Guadalcanal. Admiral Turner continues unloading supplies and men until he departs at sunset. He leaves promising aircraft for the still
uncompleted Henderson Field by the 11th.

Despite a 50-foot (15.24 meter) gash in her side, the USN destroyer USS Jarvis (DD-393), which was severely damaged by a torpedo yesterday off Guadalcanal, is considered seaworthy and ordered to proceed under cover of darkness to Efate, New Hebrides. Apparently unaware of the order, her captain, decided to steam to Sidney, Australia, for immediate repairs.
Unnoticed by her own ships, USS Jarvis departed Tulagi at 0000 hours local and moved slowly westward through "Ironbottom Sound" and between Savo Island and Cape Esperance. At 0134 hours she passed 3,000 yards northward of Rear Admiral Mikawa's cruisers, steaming to meet the Americans at the Battle of Savo Island. Mistaking her for a cruiser of the New Zealand Achilles-class, they fired torpedoes, and destroyer Yunagi later engaged her briefly, all without effect. The destroyer, continuing to retire westward, had little speed, no radio communications, and few operative guns; but she refused aid from the destroyer USS Blue upon being sighted at 0325 hours.
After daybreak, a scout plane from the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga sighted her 40 miles off Guadalcanal, trailing fuel oil and down by the bow. That was the last time Americans saw her.
The Japanese, however, still mistaking Jarvis for an escaping cruiser, dispatched 31 planes from Rabaul to search out and destroy her. Once discovered, the badly damaged destroyer was torpedoed and, according to Japanese records, "split and sank" at 1300 hours on 9 August with the loss of all hands.

In support of operations in the Solomon Islands, USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses of the Allied Air Forces bomb shipping and airfields at Rabaul, New Britain Island and Gasmata Island off the southern coast of New Britain Island. 

INDIA: In India, British authorities arrest Indian nationalist Mohandas K Gandhi.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2007)

SOLOMONS: Off Kavieng, New Ireland the US submarine S-44 sights 4 IJN cruisers heading for the harbor. At 700 yards she fires 4 torpedos. Kako is sunk. These are 4 of the 7 cruisers from Admiral Mikawa's 8th Fleet, the victors of Savo Island.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
Off New Ireland Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, the IJN's Cruiser Division 6, which had inflicted one of the worst defeats of the war on Allied surface ships in the Battle of Savo Island yesterday, are nearing Kavieng. At 0750 hours, the submarine USS S-44 (SS-155) sights the formation, four heavy cruisers, their track less than 900 yards (823 meters) away. At 0806 hours, the submarine fires four torpedoes at the rear ship, HIJMS Kako, only 700 yards (640 meters) away. By 0808, all four torpedoes have exploded; heavy cruiser KAKO is sinking, and S-44 has begun her escape. By 0812 hours, Japanese destroyers have started depth charging, without success; S-44 reaches Brisbane, Australia, on 23
August.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the USAAF's 11th Air Force dispatches 5 B-17 Flying Fortresses and 3 B-24 Liberators to bomb Kiska Island targets; fighters and AA down 1 B-24.

SOLOMONS: In the Solomon Islands, the first aircraft lands on Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. The aircraft, a PBY-5A Catalina, is assigned to the Commander, South Pacific Force.

CBI (CATF): In China, B-25s bomb Hankow; afterwards the P-40 escorts, led by Colonel Robert L Scott, strike ammunition dumps and military warehouses at Sienning, causing heavy destruction of material which the Japanese have accumulated to use against Hengyang and other US bases in central China.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutian, 1 B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over W Semichi and the N coast of Attu .

CBI (CATF): In China, P-40s hit airfields at Yoyang and Nanchang from which the enemy has been attacking Hengyang.

SOPAC: 98th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), moves from Hickam Field, Oahu, Hawaii to Espiritu Santo ; they have been operating B-17s from Plaine Des Gaiacs, New Caledonia since 21 Jul.

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands, 6 IJN A6M "Zekes," based on Rabaul, strafe US Marines working on Henderson Field.

NG: Australian forces retreat 5 miles from Deniki toward Templeton's Crossing on the Kokoda Trail. They are approaching the summit of the Owen Stanley Mountains in their retreat towards Port Morsby, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Aug 12th 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutian, 1 B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over Amlia and Atka .

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s bomb shipping Simpson Harbor scoring damaging hits on 3 vessels. Five Allied transport aircraft tasked with dropping supplies to allied troops at Kagi, Kokoda and Wau.
71st Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), moves from Batchelor Field to Breddan Field, Australia with B-25s; first mission is 15 Sep.

SWPA (5th AF)Vanuatu - Americans build additional bases in New Hebrides to support Guadalcanal operation.

GUADALCANAL: A PBY Catalina, piloted by Adm. McCain's aide, is the first aircraft to land at, the yet unfinished, Henderson Field, Guadalcanal. On a run from Guadalancal to Tulagi, 2 Higgins boats and tank lighter are attacked by a IJN I-boat. After sinking one Higgins boat the submarine is bracketed by Battery E of the 11th Marines and submerges.
The US forces on Guadalcanal are placed on reduced rations of 2 meals per day. This relatively large ration is possible due to the captured Japanese food stuffs.
After dark a patrol led by Col. Frank Goettge (G-2, 1st MarDiv) leaves the Marine Perimeter, by boat 3 miles east, for the mouth of the Matanikau River. Stories from the 3 survivors tell of the glint of swords or bayonets as the patrol is slaughtered. This incident will profoundly affect the US forces throughout the war in the Pacific.

USA: The US light cruiser USS Cleveland, operating in the Chesapeake Bay, demonstrated the effectiveness of the radio-proximity fuze against aircraft by destroying 3 radio-controlled drones with 4 proximity bursts fired from her 5-inch guns. This successful demonstration led to mass production of the fuze.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Aug 13th 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over Kiska .

SWPA (5th AF): A Japanese convoy, headed toward Basabua near Gona, with 3,000 construction troops, is attacked first by B-17s 76 mi NE of Gona, followed by B-26s 20-25 mi N of Gona and another B-17 attack as the convoy approaches landing position. Lost is B-26 40-1492.

NG: Japanese ground forces attack at Deniki, driving Allied forces back about 5 mi (8 km) and firmly securing the Buna-Kokoda trail. A Japanese Army detachment landed last night at Buna, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2007)

Aug 14th 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): In the Aleutians, a B-24 trying to fly photo reconnaissance over Tanaga and Adak aborts over Kiska due to weather.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s attack shipping off Gona, New Guinea. Lost on a recon mission is B-17E "Chief Seattle" 41-2656.

NG: The US submarine S-39, commanded by Francis E. Brown, ran aground on a reef off Rossel Island, S.E. of New Guinea No hands lost.

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal, 3 IJN G4M "Betty" bombers from Rabaul circle and photograph Henderson Field just above the range of the Marines 90 mm AA guns.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Aug 15th 1942

GUADALCANAL: 4 APDs (converted WWI Wickes class DDs) land the first supplies, aviation fuel and CUB 1 (aircraft maintenance unit) on Guadalcanal.
- Martin Clements, coastwatcher, Jacob Vouza and other natives arrive at the Lunga perimeter on Guadalcanal. This group will become an important part of the scouting and intelligence for the 1st MarDiv in the campaign.
- 1st Marines, 7th Division lands, including the 28th Inf Regt, detached and 7th Engr Regt, detached

SWPA (5th AF): 65th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Williamstown to Torrens Creek, Australia with B-17s; first mission is 12 Nov.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aug 16th 1942

NG: Japanese reinforcements are landed near Buna. They will supplement the Japanese offensive towards Port Morsby through Kokoda over the Owen Stanley Mountains. 

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a US 11th Air Force B-24 Liberator aborts a photo reconnaissance flight over Adak Island because of mechanical failure. The IJA 32nd Independent Field Anti-aircraft Battery arrives on Attu Island.

U.S.: The 35,000-ton South Dakota Class battleship USS Alabama is commissioned at the U.S. Navy Yard in Norfolk, Virginia. Alabama is the last of four battleships to be completed this year; the others are South Dakota, Indiana and Massachusetts.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aug 17th 1942

PTO: Japanese positions on Makin Island is raided by the 2nd USMC Raider Battalion.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE
In Makin Atoll, Gilbert Islands, Companies "A" and "B," 2d Marine Raider Battalion (Lieutenant Colonel Evans F. Carlson, USMC), land on Butaritari Island. The purpose of this raid is to destroy Japanese
installations, take prisoners, gain intelligence on the area and divert Japanese attention and reinforcements from the Solomon Islands; Intelligence estimates that there are 45 Japanese on the island. The Marines had been transported in the submarines USS Nautilus and USS Argonaut, each of which could carry a company. The submarines surfaced in heavy rain and high seas and Carlson changed the plans; originally, the two companies were to land on widely separated beaches but the new
plan has them landing together. One platoon did not get the word and ended up landing alone in what became the enemy rear. The two companies crossed the island and then turned southwest towards the known Japanese positions and a fire fight soon ensued. The Japanese launched two banzai attacks which were easily dispatched; unknown to the Americans, these attacks nearly wiped out the Japanese garrison.
At 1130 hours, two enemy aircraft appeared and they dropped bombs, none of which hit the Marines. Two hours later, 12 aircraft appeared, several of them seaplanes. Two large seaplanes landed in the lagoon and were fired upon by the Marines; one burst into flames and the other crashed on takeoff. The remaining aircraft bombed and strafed the island for an hour.
The natives on the island reported that Japanese reinforcements had landed from the seaplanes and two small ships in the lagoon. Colonel Carlson believed there was a sizeable Japanese force on the island and it was decided to evacuate the troops in their rubber boats. However, a heavy surf soaked the outboard engines making them inoperative, boats capsized and equipment was lost. Several boatloads of troops made it to the submarines but Carlson and 120 men ended up on the shore where they remained into the next day.

ALASKA (11th AF): 1 B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over Buldir, Kiska and Amchitka despite heavy rain.

CBI: (CATF): Unit moves in China: 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, from Kunming to Chungking with P-40s; 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, from Hengyang to Chanyi with P-40s.

PTO: - U.S. air raids on Japanese at Gilbert 

SWPA (5th AF): A single B-17 bombs Kavieng. Japanese bomb 7-Mile Drome and destroys several aircraft on the ground including: DC-5 Tail Code VH-CXA. Damaged are C-49 Dakota 44-83228.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2007)

Aug 18th 1942

ALASKA: A B-24 takes oblique photos of Amchitka and Tanaga ; Heavy fog over Kiska and Attu precludes armed reconnaissance.

CBI 10th AF: Major General Clayton L Bissell becomes Commanding General 10th Air Force, relieving Brigadier General Earl L Naiden who now devotes full time to command of India-China Ferry Command under the 10th Air Force

CATF: 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Kweilin to Kunming, China with P-40s.

SWPA (5th AF): For a second consecutive day a single B-17 attacks Kavieng Airfield; bombs fall in the airfield dispersal area.

NG: General Horii arrives at Buna.

GUADALCANAL: The 900 men of the IJA 28th Regiment are landed at Taivu Point, east of the US Marine perimeter at Lunga Point on Guadalcanal. These men are commanded by Col. Ichiki. His orders are to attack the estimated 3,000 marines on Guadalcanal. If not successful in overrunning the airfield, he is to continue harrassing raids to prevent completion of the field,
while awaiting the arrival of further reinforcements. Col. Ichiki plans to attack on his second night and requests permission to occupy Tulagi. He is a member of the "Bamboo Spear Tactics" school within the Japanese Army.


----------



## lucanus (Aug 18, 2007)

> - 1st Marines, 7th Division lands, including the 28th Inf Regt, detached and 7th Engr Regt, detached



I am sorry for this but it should read: 1st Marines 7th Regiment, since
at no time in our long history has the Corps ever had 7 Divisions....5
is the limit and it was only during WWII. This unit had a crusty CO
named Lewis "Chest" Puller, a true legend of the Corps, he won 5 Navy
Crosses


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2007)

Aug 19th 1942

ALASKA: mechanical failure prevents a US 11th Air Force B-24 Liberator from flying reconnaissance over Tanaga Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: General Nishino, with the Kawaguchi Detachment, approaches Guadalcanal by sea. His men read a training manual that says,
"Westerners -- being very haughty, effeminate, and cowardly -- intensely dislike fighting in the rain or mist or in the dark. They cannot conceive night to be a proper time for battle -- though it is excellent for dancing. In these weaknesses lie our great opportunity. "
Colonel Kiyamo Ichiki's First Echelon of 917 men arrives at Guadalcanal' s Taivu Point at 0100 hours local. The men unload and start marching in the dark nine miles to Tetere, where they take a break. Early in the morning, Martin Clemens is asked to provide native guides and scouts to locate the Ichiki force. Daniel Pule is assigned to a Marine patrol, and police Sergeant Major Jacob Vouza leads a native patrol of his own.
Early that day, Marine Captain Charles H. Brush hits the trail with a patrol of 60 men from Company A, 1st Battalion, 1st Marines. They run an encounter a 38-man patrol from Ichiki's detachment. A jungle firefight ensues, and the Marines kill all but five of the Japanese. Brush notes that the bodies of four Japanese officers and 29 men wear the star insignia of the Imperial Army as opposed to the chrysanthemum of the Imperial Navy on their fresh clothes. Obviously this is a new force. Their large amounts of communications equipment suggest a large unit. Their maps show the Japanese know the Marine positions. Brush immediately returns to headquarters.
The Japanese survivors return to Ichiki's force and although his patrol has been annihilated, Ichiki presses on through the jungle. Marine General Vandegrift studies the captured maps, and realizes that the Japanese are coming and know his dispositions. His officers urge a counterattack but Vandegrift wisely decides to await the Japanese within his perimeter. The Marines will dig in along Alligator Creek, which Martin Clemens has named after its inhabitants, which are actually crocodiles. The Marines think the sluggish waterway is actually the Tenaru River.
Three Japanese destroyers, HIJMS Kagero, HIJMS Hagikaze and HIJMS Maikaze, shell Tulagi. Allied Air Forces B-17s, flying from Espiritu Santo, bomb the destroyers and one aircraft scores direct hits on the HIJMS Hagikaze's stern, killing 33 and wounding 13. Hagikaze limps home.

NEW GUINEA: Lead elements of 7 Australian Division, veterans of Tobruk, arrive at Port Moresby, to stem the Japanese tide.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s bomb shipping off Faisi.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2007)

Aug 20th 1942

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Late in the afternoon, the USN's Task Group 2.6, comprised of the auxiliary aircraft carrier USS Long Island the light cruiser USS Helena and destroyers USS Aylwin and USS Dale, reaches a point 190 miles southeast of Guadalcanal. USS Long Island is carrying 31 aircraft of two squadrons of Marine Aircraft Group Twenty Three. The 31 aircraft and the squadrons are: (1) 19 F4F-4 Wildcats of Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Twenty Three and (2) 12 SBD-3 Dauntlesses of Marine Scout Bombing Squadron Two Hundred Thirty Two.
The aircraft, the first U.S. aircraft to be based on the island, begin landing on Henderson Field at 1700 hours local. Lieutenant Colonel Gerald Thomas, operations officer of the 1st Marine Division, will later attributes to this event a boost in morale matched by no other event during the campaign.

- Henderson Field goes into operation after being captured from the Japanese, and completed by US forces. By this date, there are 10,000 American, 3,600 Japanese troops on the island. First fighter aircraft arrive on Henderson Field, Guadalcanal. Marine Fighter Squadron 223 and Scout Bombing Squadron 232, delivered by the escort carrier Long , initiated operations from Henderson Field on Guadalcanal (20 Aug) and were joined within a week by AAF fighter elements and dive bombers from the Enterprise, and by other elements as the campaign progressed.

ALASKA: A US 11th Air Force B-24 Liberator flies photo reconnaissance over Kiska Island; a patrol is also flown over Shumagin Island. 

USA: The USN redesignates its "Jeep" carriers from Aircraft Escort Vessel (AVG) to Auxiliary Aircraft Carrier (ACV).
- In the U.S., the entire West Coast is ordered to dim city lights at night. Searchlights crisscrossing the sky at Hollywood movie premieres are extinguished for the duration. Limits have also been placed on movies studios relating to the amount of cloth they could use in costumes, the quantity of new construction they could devote to sets, and the amount of film stock they could purchase. Hollywood directors must learn to limit the number of "takes" when filming movies.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Aug 21st 1942

GUADALCANAL: 2nd Btn 1st Marines from dugin positions on the west bank of Alligator Creek on Guadalcanal successfully stop a fanatic attack by 900 IJA soldiers of the 28th Regiment, known as the Ichiki Detachment after its CO, Colonel Ichiki Kiyoano. They had landed during the night 2 days prior to the battle east of the Lunga Perimeter. This battle becomes known to history as "The Battle of the Teneru River" due to the incorrect and incomplete maps used by the Marines. 
The battle starts about 0030 with some initial firefights. At 0200, with a green flare, a headlong charge by IchikiÕs 2nd Company begins. The Marines with rifles, machine guns and 37mm canister defeat this first attack. It ends with some Japanese actually reaching Marine foxholes and some hand to hand combat. Other attacks follow. 
Supported by the 75mm artillery of 3rd Btn 11th Marines, they all fail. This battle welcomes the first aircrew of what will become the Cactus Airforce that arrived yesterday. It also marks the first time
American soldiers have decisively beaten an attack by the IJA. Japanese KIA are counted by the Marines at 777, 15 are captured. Marine losses are 44 KIA and 71 WIA. Jacob Vouza, a native coastwatcher, reaches US lines during the attack. He had been captured by the IJA earlier and after a severe beating and a slit throat left for dead. Vouza survives and is awarded the Silver Star by Vandegrift for his report and appointed Sgt Major in the USMC.
Later in the afternoon the 1st Btn joins 3rd Btn 1st Marines to sweep upmost of the remaining IJA soldiers.

- The Japanese send G4M "Betty" bombers and A6M "Zeke" fighters to
attack Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. The Marines have been warned by coastwatchers and the incoming raid is met by F4F Wildcats of VMF-223. The"Zekes" block the Marines attempt to attack the bombers and the G4Msbomb Henderson Field; 3 "Zekes" are shot down and 1 F4F and 1 SBD is
destroyed.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a US 11th Air Force B-24 Liberator trying to fly reconnaissance over Kiska Island aborts due to weather.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2007)

August 22 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): A photo reconnaissance mission over Kiska is aborted due to overcast.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, 7th Air Force): First AAF aircraft, 5 P-400s of the 67th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, based on New Caledonia , arrive at Henderson Field, joining USMC aircraft which arrived earlier; these P-400s, which operate under control of Marine Aircraft Wing One (MAW-1), prove no match for Japanese Zekes or bombers at high altitudes.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s bomb airfields at Lae and Lakunai Airfield.

GUADALCANAL: The first USAAF aircraft, 5 P-400 Airacobras of the 67th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, based on New Caledonia Island, New Hebrides, arrive at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, joining USMC aircraft which arrived earlier; these P-400s, which operate under control of Marine Aircraft Wing One (MAW-1), prove no match for Japanese Zekes or bombers at high altitudes.
The USN destroyers USS Blue and USS Henley, trying to intercept Japanese reinforcements heading for Guadalcanal, run
into the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Kawakaze, whose night-fighting experience outperforms the Americans' radar. The Blue is torpedoed at 0359 hours local and throughout the 22nd and 23rd, unsuccessful attempts are made to tow her to Tulagi. She was scuttled at 2221 on 23 August 1942. Kawakaze escapes unscathed.

NEW GUINEA: The 18th Australian Brigade lands at Milne Bay. Allied troops in the Milne Bay area now numbered more than 8,800 and the fighting at Milne Bay resulted in the first defeat of a Japanese amphibious landing in WWII.
- Buna - 11,430 Japanese troops at Buna


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aug 23rd 1942

POA (7th AF): 333d Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, is activated at Bellows Field, Hawaii and equipped with P-39s.

SWPA (5th AF): A lone B-17 bombs Buka , Solomon.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Yubari, accompanied by four destroyers and supporting ships, shells Nauru Island in preparation for landings there. 

EASTERN SOLOMONS: US Admiral Fletcher with TF 61 and Japanese Admiral Nagumo with the units of the IJN begin skirmishes which will result in the Battle of the Eastern Solomons. The US force built around 3 fleet carriers and the IJN force is built around 2 fleet carriers and one escort carrier. These units of the IJN are charged with a mission of delivering additional troops and supplies in a convoy to Guadalcanal. This will develop into the 3rd carrier vs. carrier battle of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Aug 24th 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): 404th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group, begins to operate from Umnak , Aleutian with B-24s. A photo reconnaissance sortie is cancelled due to overcast.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s hit Gasmata and airfields at Rabaul. 

NG: A Japanese amphibious force leaves Buna in seven large barges and New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in transports, heading for Milne Bay; the barges are detected by an Australian coastwatcher during the afternoon. 

EASTERN SOLOMONS:East of Guadalcanal, US scout planes flying from Enterprise spot carrier Ryujo. A strike is dispatched. Then Shokaku and Zuikaku are sighted. Attempts to redirect the attack from Admiral Fletcher are unsuccessful. The Ryujo is sunk. 
Japanese attacks from the two fleet carriers find Enterprise and while damaged, she is still able to land planes. One of the bombs is caught on film at the exact moment of explosion. Most of the Japanese
planes in this strike choose the Enterprise, only a few attack the Saratoga and North Carolina for superficial damage. The steering gear on Enterprise goes out of commission during damage control, and for 30 minutes the "Big E" circles with her rudder jammed hard to starboard. A second Japanese strike is spotted on radar while the Enterprise is disabled. It heads for an estimated position and does not find the US forces.

- The new tactic of centralized fighter direction, using radar, is marred by radio frequencies jammed with too many American transmissions. The mission of this Japanese Naval task force is to protect a supply and reinforcement convoy under command of Admiral Tanaka. This will become known as "The Battle of the Eastern Solomons". The final act involving the convoy will occur tomorrow.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
HIJMS Ryujo is sunk and the seaplane carrier HIJMS Chitose is damaged by SBD-3 Dauntlesses of VB-3and VS-3 and TBF-1 Avengers of Torpedo Squadon VT-8 in USS Saratoga. Light cruiser HIJMS Jintsu is damaged by SBD-3s of Marine Scout Bombing Squadron VMSB-232 based on Guadalcanal. During the night of 24/25 August, 4 Japanese warships shell Henderson Field on Guadalcanal.

PACIFIC: USN submarine USS Guardfish torpedoes and sinks a Japanese merchant passenger-cargo ship off entrance to Sendai harbor, on the northeast coast of Honshu, Japan.

U.S.: Hollywood stars Tyrone Power, 28, and Henry Fonda, 37, join the armed forces. Power joins the Marine Corps but doesn't go to boot camp until he finishes the motion picture "Crash Dive" about submarines. Fonda joins the Navy and goes straight to boot camp as a Seaman Apprentice. Power went to Officer Candidate School and was commissioned and then took flight training and was later assigned as a transport pilot in the Pacific. He was discharged in Jan 46.
Fonda served on the destroyer USS Satterlee rising to the rank of Quartermaster Third Class. Based on the recommendation of the executive officer on the ship, Fonda was commissioned a Lieutenant (jg) and served in Air Combat Intelligence in the Central Pacific; he was discharged in Oct 45.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aug 25th 1942

ALASKA (11th AF): A photo reconnaissance airplane flies over Kiska, Attu and Adak, then turns back because of mechanical failure.

USN - Lost is PBY 04469.

SOLOMONS: The last act of the Battle of the Eastern Solomons is played out today. The convoy bearing elements of General Kawaguchi's 35th Brigade, under command of Admiral Tanaka in Jintsu, is turned back. The convoy, intended to reinforce Guadalcanal, is bombed with two transports, light cruiser Jintsu damaged and one destroyer, Mitsuki, sunk. Jintsu is damaged by a Marine SBD from Henderson Field, Admiral Tanaka is knocked unconcious in the explosion. Mitsuki is sunk during a level bombing by B-17s. The Japanese, realizing the cost of daylight naval operations within range of Henderson Field, turn to high speed destroyer runs at night for resupply efforts. These will become known as "The Tokyo Express". Thus this battle ends as a clear victory, both tactical and strategic, for the US.
The Japanese invasion force sailing towards Guadalcanal is hit hard by 4 USMC and 3 USN SBD Dauntlesses, and 4 USMC F4F Wildcats 125 mi from the island at 0835 hours; a Marine SBD pilot hits the light cruiser HIJMS Jintsu and another damages the transport Boston Maru while a USN SBD pilot mortally damages the large transport Kinryu Maru.
At 1015 hours, 8 B-17s from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Island sink the destroyer HIJMS Mutsuki as it is attempting to sink the damaged transport. In the afternoon, USN SBDs attack 2 transports and their 5 escorts as they retreat back to Rabaul.

NAURU ISLAND: Japanese troops occupy undefended Nauru Island. Nauru, an 8 square mile island located about 380 nautical miles west-southwest of Tarawa Atoll in the Gilbert Islands (now Kiribati), has large phosphate deposits.

SWPA (5th AF): Japanese amphibious forces bound for Milne Bay from Buna are stranded on Goodenough when P-40s from Milne Bay destroy all of their beached barges. P-40s also attack a convoy proceeding from New Ireland toward Milne Bay but are hampered by bad weather and fail to halt landings at 3 points E of Rabi during the night of 25/26 Aug. P-400s hit the airfield and AA positions at Buna.

SOLOMON SEA: An Allied Air Force reconnaissance aircraft spots a Japanese convoy consisting of two light cruisers, five destroyers and two submarine chasers en route from Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, to Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea. Bad weather prevents RAAF Kittyhawks of Nos. 75 and 76 Squadrons from attacking the convoy. 

MOZAMBIQUE: In Portuguese South Africa, five USN nurses, who had been held as POWs by the Japanese, are repatriated to the diplomatic corps at Mozambique.
The five, Lieutenants (jg) Leona Jackson, Lorraine Christiansen, Virginia Fogerty and Doris Yetter, under the command of Chief Nurse Marion Olds, had been captured on Guam on 10 December 1942. They continued caring for casualties at the U.S. Naval Hospital on Guam until 10 January 1942 when they were transported to Japan. Held for three months in the Zentsuji Prison on Shikoku Island, they were moved to the Eastern Lodge in Kobe on 12 March until being placed on the Swedish-America line ship SS Gripsholm and brought to Mozambique.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): A photo mission is aborted over Atka due to weather. A U.S. Army reconnaissance troop lands on Adak Island and finds no Japanese troops.

CBI (CATF): B-25s, which have moved temporarily from C China to Yunnani, bomb Lashio, Burma, an important rail center, highway junction and air base; covering P-40s strafe numerous targets of opportunity and shoot down at least 2 Japanese fighters.

SWPA (5th AF): P-40s, B-25s, B-26s and B-17s plus RAAF Hudsons, pound Japanese forces in Milne Bay; a large transport is damaged and most of the supplies on the beachheads E of Rabi are destroyed; Lost is B-17F 41-24354 and B-17E "The Daylight Ltd" 41-2621 (crash landing at Mareeba). P-400s strafe Buna Airfield, lost is P-400 1122.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Undefended Ocean Island, located about 242 nautical miles WSW of Tarawa Atoll, is occupied by
Japanese troops. Like Nauru Island, occupied yesterday, the island has large phosphate deposits and the loss of these two islands cause a severe shortage of fertilizer in Australia and New Zealand.

INDIA÷The training center for Chinese troops is activated at Ramgarh, Bihar Province, with Colonel Frederick McCabe as commandant.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, beginning at 0145 hours local, the Japanese convoy bringing the rest of the 1,170-man force from New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago, arrives safely in Mime Bay. During the night of 26/27 August, the Japanese make another night attack to the west, forcing the Australian militia back to the Gama River line. In the air, elements of the Allied Air Force, RAAF Hudsons and Kittyhawks and USAAF B-25 Mitchells, B-26 Marauders and B-17 Flying Fortresses, attack Japanese forces who have landed in Milne Bay ; a large transport is damaged and most of the supplies on the beachheads east of Rabi are destroyed.
Meanwhile, Japanese forces on the track between Isurava and Deniki renew their overland drive on Port Moresby at dawn and, after a five-hour fight, the Japanese withdraw. The Japanese supply lines, which are becoming overextended, are frequently attacked by air. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The "Tokyo Express" lands 350 Imperial Japanese Army troops east of Taivu Point on Guadalcanal. At approximately 1200 hours, 12 USMC F4F Wildcats intercept 16 "Betty" bombers which have just bombed Henderson Field. The Marine shoot down three of the bombers but they have damaged the aviation gasoline supply and two 1,000-pound bombs and several parked aircraft are damaged by bomb splinters.

U.S.: Wendell Willkie, the Republican candidate for President in the 1940 election, begins a trip around the world as the envoy of President Franklin D. Roosevelt. One of the purposes of the trip is to boost Allied solidarity.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): 4 B-17s, 6 B-24s, and 2 P-38s fly weather, reconnaissance and patrol missions over Kiska and Atka . The Japanese begin to transfer the Attu garrison to Kiska, which is completed on 16 Sep.

SWPA (5th AF): USAAF B-26 Marauders and P-400 Airacobras of the Allied Air Force bomb Buna Airfield, Northeast New Guinea, while RAAF Kittyhawks strafe the beachhead and fuel dumps at Milne Bay, Papua New Guiena.. 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Laverton to Torrens Creek, Australia with B-17s; first mission is in Oct.
- RAAF - Lost on a strafing attack on Milne Bay is P-40E A29-92.

NEW GUINEA: During the day, fresh Australian troops advance unopposed to K.B. Mission but during the night, the Japanese, with tanks, renew their attack and split the defending force which withdraws. Meanwhile, the Japanese overland drive on Port Moresby continues, with the Australians falling back gradually but Australian reinforcements are moving to the forward area.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, A battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment lands about 1,000 yards west of Kokumbona and starts east along the shore while a company pushes west from Kukum by overland trail to intercept the Japanese withdrawal inland. That night, the "Tokyo Express" lands 128 Imperial Japanese Army troops northwest of Taivu Point.
The rear echelon of the USAAF's 67th Fighter Squadron, fourteen P-400 Airacobras, arrives at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands.

U.S.: The first of the four Iowa Class battleships, the Iowa, is launched at the U.S. Navy Yard, New York, New York.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Thirty eight Alaskan Scouts debark from the submarines, USS Triton and USS Tuna, and land on Adak Island to reconnoiter; Adak is about 219 nautical miles east of Japanese-held Kiska Island. They find no Japanese on the island.
In the air, three USAAF 11th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb Japanese-held Kiska Island, one fails to return; all available B-24 Liberators and two flights of P-38 Lightnings fly naval cover at Nazan Bay, Atka Island located about 84 nautical miles ENE of Adak Island; and an attack mission to Japanese-held Attu Island is cancelled due to weather.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Eight USAAF Tenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells of the China Air Task Force (CATF) hit barracks and ammunition dumps at Hoang Su Phi and a fuel dump at Phu Lo; this is the largest force of B-25s used by CATF to date, and the first B-25 mission flown without escort.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Trail in Papua New Guinea, Japanese artillery fires from dawn until about 0800 hours local preparing for an attack on Isurava. The Japanese attack does not succeed and the Australians inflict heavy Japanese casualties. In Milne Bay, the Japanese attack at 0200 hours local supported by a tank and force the Australian defenders back to an area west of No. 3 Strip.
Today, Australian Major General Alan Vasey, Deputy Chief General Staff, writes to Major General Sir Sydney Fairbairn Rowell General Officer Commanding New Guinea Force at Port Moresby, that a state of near panic prevails at General Douglas MacArthur's Headquarters in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. He also writes that that morning, MacArthur has finally taken the decision at a conference to fight the Japanese in New Guinea.
- B-26s pound forces at Milne Bay, New Guinea.
- Miline Bay - Additional Japanese land at Milne Bay. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Battalion, 5th Marines, returns from an attack begun yesterday, west across the Matanikau River. This is the second of many small unit actions, over the next 2 1/2 months, that will attempt to deny this area to the Japanese. The unit returns after having its Commanding Officer, Colonel Maxwell relieved. The Japanese units were allowed to slip away during the night, after he had requested evacuation of his unit by boat the previous afternoon. 
In the air, two SBD's spot troop-laden Imperial Japanese Navy destroyers, carrying elements of the Kawaguchi Detachment, in New Georgia Sound at 1700 hours local; this is only 70 miles from Guadalcanal. The two SBD's attack the ships but do not score any hits. By 1730 hours, eleven SBD's of Navy VS-5 and Marine VMSB-232 are airborne and attack the ships at sundown. A VS-5 pilot scores a direct hit on the destroyer HIJMS Asagiri off Santa Isabel Island; three other destroyers are damaged. The destroyers retire without landing the troops. 
Light minelayer USS Gamble (DM-15, ex DD-123), escorting a supply convoy, sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-123 about 40 nautical miles east of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, in position 09.21S, 160.43E. The supply convoy safely reaches Guadalcanal.
Imperial Japanese Navy Rear Admiral JOSHIMA Takaji, at Rabaul, New Britain Island, forms a unit of float planes from various sources, known as "R Area Air Force." These float planes will operate from bases in the Solomons, i.e., Shortland Islands and Rekata Bay, Santa Isabella Island, and begin regular nightly patrols over Guadalcanal. They will become known to the Marines as "Washing Machine Charlie" and "Louie The Louse".

U.S.: In Richmond, California, the Liberty ship SS John Fitch is launched 24-days after her keel is laid at the Kaiser Shipyard.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2007)

ALASKA (11th AF): A USN PBY reports a force of 3 cruisers and 4 destroyers NW of Umnak ; thereupon all aircraft of the 11th go on attack alert; the surface force then identifies itself as friendly.

CBI (CATF): B-25s pound Lashio, Burma, scoring numerous hits on the airport and starting 3 large fires in warehouse area SE of the city.

SWPA (5th AF): B-26s and P-400s hit the airfield at Buna; P-40s hit facilities in the Milne Bay area as enemy ground forces continue their drive over the Owen Stanley Range toward Port Moresby. B-17s pound Lakunai Airfield. A C5M Babs piloted by Shigetoshi Kudo chased 8 x B-17s. flying up to 7,500m then dropped an aerial burst bomb. He aimed for the B-17s on the left of the formation. The #1 plane was hit and went into clouds, so he claimed an unconfirmed. #2 caught on fire and went down.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF B-17's of the Allied Air Force bomb the airfield at Rabaul, New Britain Island.

CORAL SEA: The Australian transport Malaita is torpedoed by Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-33 in the Gulf of Papua off Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea. An escort destroyer, the Australian HMAS Arunta, carriers out four depth charge attacks and sinks the sub about 10 nautical miles SSW of Port Moresby in position 09.36S, 147.06E.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, both the Australians and Japanese launch attacks during the day but both sides are stalemated.
In Milne Bay in Papua New Guinea, a reconnaissance aircraft spots a Japanese force consisting of seven destroyers and two patrol boats heading for the bay at 1633 hours local. At about 2100 hours local, 770 Japanese troops land and prepare for an assault on No. 3 Airstrip tomorrow night. The Japanese ships twice enter Milne Bay to shell Australian shore positions around Gili Gili, each time scrupulously avoiding firing on the brightly painted and lit-up hospital ship. This contrasted with the behaviour of their IJA comrades ashore who were mutilating and torturing Australian prisoners. 

SOLOMONS ISLANDS: Shortly before midnight, Imperial Japanese Navy Destroyer Divisions 11 and 24 plus Patrol Boats 1 34 land the the Imperial Japanese Army's 1st Battalion 124th Infantry and most of Ichiki's rear echelon on Guadalcanal near Taivu Point, east of the Lunga perimeter.
Their orders include an anti-shipping sweep after landing the troops. Due to aircraft flying from Henderson Field during the night, the sweep is called off. Admiral Tanaka relieves Captain Murakami for this action.
In the air, three "Betty" bombers bomb Henderson Field on Guadalcanal early in the morning. At 1200 hours local, ten USMC F4F Wildcats and 14 USAAF P-400 Airacobras attack 18 "Betty" bombers which are escorted by Zero fighters. The Marines claim five "Bettys" and six Zero's shot down but this claim is much too high. 

U.S.: The U.S., the American Red Cross, reveals that Japan has refused free passage of ships carrying food, medicine, and other necessities for American POWs held by Japan. Japan refused to allow even "neutral" ships to enter Japanese waters, even those on humanitarian errands. Despite protests by the Red Cross, Japan allowed just 10 percent of what POWs elsewhere received to reach prisoners in their territories.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USN lands 4,500 US troops to occupy Kuluk Bay, Adak Island, amidst a terrific storm and they start building a runway; this airfield, later named Davis AAFld. Adak Island is located about 219 nautical miles east of Japanese-held Kiska Island.
Five USAAF 11th Air Force B-24 Liberators photograph Kiska Island but do not bomb due to overcast, and then fly patrol and photo reconnaissance over Amchitka and Tanaga Islands. P-38 Lightnings fly patrol between Great Sitkin and Little Tanaga Islands. The occupation puts North Pacific forces within 250 miles of occupied Kiska and in a position to maintain a close watch over enemy shipping lanes to that and to Attu. The tender Casco, conducting support operations from Nazan Bay, was damaged by a submarine torpedo and temporarily beached.

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Commander of the Southwest Pacific Area, sends a message to Washington stating ".... as I have previously reporated am not yet convinced of the efficiency of Australian units (at Milne Bay), Papua New Guinea and do not attempt to forecast results."

POA (7th AF): 6th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, moves from Wheeler Field to Kahuku, Hawaii with P-40s.

SWPA (5th AF): B-17s attack shipping in Saint Georges Channel

NG - Additional Japanese land at Milne Bay 1/124, anti-tank 6

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses of the Allied Air Forces attack shipping in Saint George's Channel between New Ireland and New Britain Islands.

BURMA: Myitkyina, northernmost Japanese supply depot and airfield in Burma, from which fighters could hit Dinjan, India (terminus of the Assam-Burma Ferry), is bombed for the first time by eight China-based B-25s of the 10th Air Force's China Air Task Force. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Trail in Papua New Guinea, troops of the Australian 53d Battalion near Abuati are ordered to withdraw to Alola after being unable to get behind the Japanese troops. At 1500 hours local, the 39th Battalion is ordered to withdraw to Eora Creek, about 2 miles south of Alola. The officer commanding 39th Battalion, Lt Colonel Arthur Key, was later captured by the Japanese, interrogated and murdered. In Milne Bay, Australian troops continue patrolling and find several Australian dead with their hands tied behind them, arms broken by gunshot wounds and bayonetted.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: At 1400 hours local, 18 Zero fighters of the HIJMS Shokaku and HIJMS Zuikaku air groups, temporarily land based at Rabaul on New Britain Island, attack Allied targets. The Zero's outmaneuver 8 Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-223 F4F Wildcats and attack the high speed transport USS Colhoun wrecking the ship's boats and the after davits and starting a diesel fire from the boat wreckage.
The Zero's are then intercepted by USAAF P-400 Airacobras of the 67th Fighter Squadron, later joined by the VMF-223 Wildcats; the Americans shoot down five Zero's while losing four P-400s. Three F4Fs are written off when they land on Henderson Field, Guadalcanal leaving a total of five Wildcats to defend the island. After this action, the USAAF's P-400s are limited to medium-level interceptions and ground-attack missions. The evaluation of the P-400 by the Commander, Air South Pacific was, "No good at altitude and disheartening to the brave men who fly them." The 67th Fighter Squadron's
historian put it this way: "We can't maneuver and dogfight with the Zero -- what good are we? Our enlisted men are risking their lives every day trying to get the planes patched up -- for what? We're just eating up food -- and there's not enough to go around anyway, and using up valuable gasoline -- and the gas supply is getting lower every day. Hell, we can't fight. When the Japs come we're told to 'go on reconnaissance. ' What good are we?" In the ground attack role, the P-400 (P-39) will perform much better. The Japanese will give them the nickname of "Long Nosed Planes".
At 1517 hours local, 18 "Betty" bombers make an unopposed attack on USS Calhoun scoring a succession of hits on the starboard side which brought down the foremast, blew two 20 mm guns and one 4-inch (10.1 centimeter gun off the ship, and damage the engineering spaces. Two more direct hits kill all the men in the after deck house. Tank lighters from Guadalcanal rescued the crew, and Calhoun sinks about 2.2 nautical miles WNW of Henderson Field on Guadalcanal in position 09.24S,
160.01E with the loss of 51 men and 18 wounded. Shortly after 1500 hours, shortly before the "Betty" bomber attack, the first sizable aerial reinforcements arrive at Henderson Field in the form of 19 F4F-4's of VMF-224 and 12 SBD-3's of Marine Scout Bombing Squadr VMSB-231). At days end, the Cactus Air Force on Guadalcanal consisted of 86 pilots and 64 aircraft (including three USAAF P-400s and ten USN SBDs). 
- Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 launches a "Glen" seaplane to reconnoiter Santa Cruz Island.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Commander of the Southwest Pacific Area, sends a message to Washington stating ".... as I have previously reporated am not yet convinced of the efficiency of
> Australian units (at Milne Bay), Papua New Guinea and do not attempt to forecast
> results."



What an arse. Goes to show he had no idea of the conditions faced by the boys up in New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2007)

ALASKA: A PBY-5A Catalina of USN Patrol Squadron VP-42 based at NAS Kodiak, Territory of Alaska, and a PBY of VP-43 based in Nazan Bay, Atka Island, catch the Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-61 on the surface 5 miles north of Cape Shaw, Atka Island. The crew of the VP-42 PBY-5A depth charge the sub and heavily damage it. At 1915 hours local, the sub is located by the destroyer USS Reid which sinks it with gunfire about 27 nautical miles NNE of the village of Atka on Atka Island, in position 52.36N, 173.57W. Five survivors are rescued from the frigid waters.
In the air, of two USAAF 11th Air Force B-24 Liberators flying weather, reconnaissance and patrol missions over Tanaga Island, one returns due to weather. Tanaga Island is located about 49 nautical miles west of Adak Island.

BURMA: USAAF B-25 Mitchells of the 10th Air Force's China Air Task Force bomb Myitkyina for the second consecutive day.

EAST CHINA SEA: USN submarine USS Growler sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship about 77 nautical miles ENE of Taipei, Formosa, in position 25.43N, 122.38E.

NEW GUINEA: Japanese Army General Hyatutke Seikichi, Commander of the 17th Army with HQ at Rabaul on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, decides to evacuate the troops that were landed at Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea. The evacuation is complete on 7 September. He thinks he must concentrate on the fighting on Guadalcanal.
At Milne Bay in Papua New Guinea, Japanese troops attack the Australians at 0300 hours local attempting to take No. 3 Airstrip. The Japanese attack four times but fail to dislodge the defenders. The Japanese again attack at nightfall but again fail to overcome the Australians. The ground troops are supported by RAAF Kittyhawks of the Allied Air Forces who attack landing barges and strafe gun positions.
In the air, USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses of the Allied Air Forces attack an ammunition dump at Buna; B-26s and A-20s attack Lae Aerodrome, and P-400 Airacobras strafe Japanese at Wairopi.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Silversides, on its second war patrol, sinks a 300 ton trawler by gunfire about 469 nautical miles east of Tokyo, Japan in position 33-51N, 149.39E.

SANTA CRUZ ISLANDS: A torpedo from the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-26 strikes the USN aircraft carrier USS Saratoga at 0748 hours local when she is about 90 nautical miles west of the Santa Cruz Islands in position 10.34S, 164.18E. The torpedo slams into the blister on her starboard side and floods one fireroom, but the impact causes short circuits which damaged Saratoga's turbo-electric propulsion system and leaves her dead in the water. The heavy cruiser USS Minneapolis takes the carrier under tow while her aircraft fly off to Espiritu Santo and on to Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, to augment the Cactus Air Force. By early afternoon, Saratoga's engineers have improvised a circuit out of the burned wreckage of her main control board and which gives her a speed of 10 knots. (After repairs at Tongatabu in the Tonga Islands from 6 to 12 September, USS Saratoga arrived at Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, on 21 September for permanent repairs.) Among the 12 men injured is Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher who also heads stateside. This marks the end of the fighting commands for Vice Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, Commander Cruisers Pacific Fleet, who has commanded the US carriers since early in 1942. His actions since August 7, have sealed his fate.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Lieutenant General KAWAGUCHI Kiyotake, Commander of the 35th Brigade, lands from the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Umikaze, with 1200 additional troops loaded on seven destroyers, of the 4th Infantry Regiment, at Taivu Point (east of the Lunga perimeter).
The 124th Infantry, under Colonel OKA, will follow by barge and land west of the Lunga perimeter. General Kawaguchi now commands all of the Japanese troops on Guadalcanal.
Rear-Admiral TANAKA Raizo, Commander of the 2nd Destroyer Squadron, relinquishes command of the Guadalcanal Japanese resupply efforts to Rear Admiral HASHIMOTO Shintaro. Richard Frank says: "But unlike U.S. Admiral Fletcher, this marked an interruption, not an end, to Tanaka's tenure."
The 3rd Marine Defense Battalion establishes an air-search radar station using the SCR-268 radar system near Henderson Field.

U.S.: The Secretary of Agriculture, Claude Wickard, warns of possible meat rationing in the US.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2007)

JAPAN: Japanese Foreign Minister TOGO Shigenori, taking the blame for Japan's failure to conclude a quick end to the war, resigns and Prime Minister General TOJO Hideki assumes the post of Foreign Minister. On the 17 September, TANI Masayuka is appointed Foreign Minister.
The Japanese government creates the "Greater East Asia Ministry," to run its empire. Headed by AOKI Kazuo, the function of this ministry is to exploit the labor and resources of the conquered territories as much as possible.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kododa Track in Papua New Guinea, the Japanese continue their assault on Australian troops but the Australians hold their ground. During the day, Australian troops in Milne Bay patrol forward up to a mile east of K.B. Mission.
RAAF Kittyhawks of the Allied Air Forces hit a Japanese headquarters at Wagga Wagga on Milne Bay while USAAF P-400 Airacobras strafe Kokoda and Kokoda Pass in the Owen Stanley Range.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 6th Naval Construction Battalion (Seabees) lands on Guadalcanal to maintain Henderson Field. (Jack McKillop) USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb and damage a Japanese flying boat support ship and a destroyer off Buka Island.
Throughout September 1942, Americans on Guadalcanal lack adequate fighter strength, although carrier planes that can be spared are employed at Henderson Field. A trickle of supplies to the garrison increases only slightly.

UNITED STATES: A federal judge in Sacramento, California, upholds the wartime detention of Japanese-Americans as well as Japanese nationals.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): US forces complete the occupation of Adak. During Sep, HQ 343d Fighter Group moves from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Ft Glenn, Umnak , Aleutian . The detachment of the 11th Fighter Squadron, XI Fighter Command, operating from Ft Randall, Cold Bay, Alaska with P-40s, returns to base at Ft Glenn.

SOUTH PACIFIC: During Sept, the forward echelon of the 26th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG, begins operating from Guadalcanal, Solomon with B-17s; the squadron is based on Efate , New Hebrides .

(SWPA, 5th Air Force):Australian ground forces continue a slow retreat over the range but make progress in Milne Bay offensive; and the 89th Bombardment Squadron, 3rd BG, moves from Charters Towers to Port Moresby with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The 11th Air Force dispatches six bombers and 12 P-38 Lightnings to fly cover and photo reconnaissance over Nazan and Kuluk Bays on Adak Island, and Amchitka and Semisopochnoi Islands. 

MALAYSIA: In Singapore, Japanese troops recapture two Australian and two British POWs who have escaped captivity. Major General FUKUEI Shempei, Commandant of Prisoner of War Camps in Malaya, orders the POWs shot, a violation of the Hague and Geneva Conventions. Further, the shooters will be Indian Sikh POWs. The four were executed in the afternoon.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australians on the Kokoda Track move back to Templetonas Crossing. At Buna, the remaining 1,000 Japanese soldiers of the 41st Battalion land. In Milne Bay, the Australian troops continue to clear the north coast of the bay; during the morning, the Australian destroyer HMAS Arunta escorts the transport Tasman into the bay and both leave later in the day.
- The IJN at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, was notified and during the night, two Japanese destroyers sail into the bay to sink the two Australian ships but they were long gone. 
- USAAF P-400 Airacobras of the Allied Air Forces bomb and strafe forces in the Kokoda and Alola areas as the Japanese continue to push toward Port Moresby.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The submarine USS Guardfish sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship 13 miles southeast of Chikyu Mizaki, Hokkaido, Japan, in position 42.08N, 141.15E. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The IJN sends 18 "Betty" bombers, escorted by 22 "Zero" fighters to bomb Henderson Field on Guadalcanal at 1200 hours local. USMC F4F pilots intercept and shoot down three Bettys and four Zero's. During the day, USN and USMC SBDs and USN TBFs attack an IJN supply convoy en route to Guadalcanal damaging a ship. Meanwhile Royal Australian Air Force Beauforts attack Japanese shipping at Faisi on Bougainville Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): In the Aleutian , of 6 bombers and 5 P-38s off to bomb Kiska and flying air cover over Kuluk Bay, Adak , 5 bombers and 3 fighters abort due to weather; the others strafe seaplanes and boats in Kiska Harbor and nearby installations; between 1 and 4 seaplanes are claimed destroyed on the water; this is the longest over-water attack flight thus far in World War II; the 2 fighters which reach the target area return from the 1,260 mile round trip with only 40 US gallons (151 l) of fuel; and the 21st Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (under control of the 28th Composite Group), arrives at Umnak from the US with B-24s. 

AUSTRALIA: Lieutenant General George C. Kenney assumes command of the 5th Air Force in Brisbane, Queensland, where the 5th's HQ was remanned at Townsville, Queensland. The 5th has not functioned as an air force since February 1942 while USAAF units served under the control of the American-British-Dutch-Australian Command (ABDACOM). After the dissolution
of ABDACOM USAAF units served under U.S. Army Forces in Australia and later the Allied Air Forces. General Kenney retains command of the Allied Air Forces. The new 5th consists of eight groups, five bomber groups, three fighter groups and a photographic reconnaissance squadron.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force B-25s dump bombs and pamphlets on Hanoi in the first U.S. raid against that city; munitions, supplies, and several parked aircraft are destroyed or damaged; nine Japanese interceptors pursue the B-25s for about 30 miles but fail to make contact. For the next three weeks, bad weather and inaccurate Chinese weather forecasts severely limit bomber operations. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australians continue their withdrawal to and beyond Templeton's Crossing.
- In the Milne Bay area of Papua New Guinea, the Australians continue their advance against Japanese. During the night, two Japanese destroyers enter the bay and receive a report that there are only about 200 effective Japanese troops left to fight; as the two destroyers depart at about 2400 hours, they shell the shoreline without much effect.
- In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force P-400 Airacobras bomb and strafe the Kokoda Pass area, hitting the airfield at Kokoda, and in the vicinity of Alola, Isurava, and Missima; B-25s Mitchells and A-20 Havocs attack the Mubo-Busama- Salamaua area in Northeast New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USMC SBDs bomb and strafe 34 Japanese landing barges off Santa Isabel Island and a USAAF 5th Air Force B-17s strafes seaplanes at Faisi Island in the Shortland Islands.
On Guadalcanal during the evening, the first USMC R4D Skytrain lands at Henderson Field. Brigadier General Roy S. Geiger, USMC, and a small staff, will establish the advance HQ of the 1st Marine Air Wing which will have operational control of all Allied aircraft. The R4D departs with Marine wounded.

UNITED STATES: The government announces agreements for Reciprocal Lend-Lease Aid to the United States and its Armed Forces by the U.K., Australia, New Zealand and the Free French.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Two USAAF 11th Air Force B-24 liberators and a P-38 Lightning bomb and patrol Nazan and Kuluk Bays on Atka Island, but bombing of Japanese-held Kiska Island is cancelled due to weather.

AUSTRALIA: U.S. General Douglas MacArthur Commander of the Southwest Pacific Area, orders "all available naval forces" to cover convoys in the Coral Sea and prevent Japanese reinforcements of Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: During the night of 4/5 September, a Japanese evacuation force sets sail from Rabaul, New Britain Island to Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea. The force consists of a light cruiser, three destroyers and two patrol boats. 

EAST CHINA SEA: USN submarine USS Growler sinks a Japanese ammunition ship about 64 nautical miles ENE of Taipei, Formosa, in position 25.43N, 122.38E.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian forces continue to withdraw southward fighting the Japanese as they go. Under cover of darkness, the Australian 2/16 Battalion reaches Myola.
- In the Milne Bay area of Papua New Guinea, Australian troops move forward and come up against Japanese postions at Goroni. Repeated attacks fail to dislodge the Japanese. During the night of 4/5 September, the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Yayoi, covered by two other destroyers, evacuates 224 wounded Japanese troops.
- RAAF Kittyhawks bomb and strafe forces in the Milne Bay area at Goroni, Wagga Wagga, Ahioma, and north of Lilihoa.
- B-25s search for Japanese ships off Milne Bay. Lost is B-25C "The Queen" 41-12472.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Guardfish, operating off the northeast coast of Honshu, Japan, sinks two merchant cargo ships and a passenger cargo ship off Kuji Bay, Iwate Prefecture and USS Pompano a guardboat northeast of Honshu, Japan.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Marine 1st Raider Battalion lands on Savo Island and finds it free of Japanese troops. During the day, F4F Wildcats, SBD Dauntlesses and P-400 Airacobras bomb and strafe Japanese landing barges attempting to cross open water between Santa Isabl and Guadalcanal Islands.

SOLOMONS SEA: During the day, two RAAF Hudsons attack two Japanese destroyers northeast of Normanby Isalnd, D'Entrecasteaux Islands. They drop eight 250-pound (113 kilogram) bombs; two just missed the stern of one of the ships.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Three U.S. Army Air Forces (USAAF) 11th Air Force B-24 Liberators abort the bombing of Japanese-held Kiska Island due to an overcast.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australians continue their fighting withdrawal on the Kokoda Track and set up defensive positions at Efogi. In Milne Bay, the Australian 2/9th Battalion attacks behind an artillery barrage and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Kittyhawk fighters strafing. The Japanese are forced to retreat and the Australians capture the Wagga Wagga supply dump, the main Japanese supply base. During the evening, the Japanese evacuation force consisting of a light cruiser, three destroyers and two patrol boats enters Milne Bay and picks up 1,318 men. Only 100 or these are fit for action and 311 are wounded. The ships sail just before 2400 hours leaving behind 625 dead or wounded.
- After the Japanese evacuation force has been sighted near Kitava Island, Trobrriand Islands, located north of the east end of New Guinea, six Beaufort Mk. Vs of the RAAF's No. 100 Squadron arrive at Gurney Airfield (No. 1 Strip) at Milne Bay.
In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force P-400 Airacobras strafe Kokoda, Kaile, Isurava, Alola, Buna, Sanananda, and Buna-Kokoda trail; and the airfield at Buna is strafed and bombed by P-400s and A-20 Havocs.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Seal sinks a Japanese merchant passenger-cargo ship about 76 nautical miles south of Nha Trang, Vietnam, French Indochina, in position 11.00N, 109.32E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Japanese forces on Guadalcanal, are again reinforced last night. Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Sendai and 11 destroyers bring 1000 men of the 2nd Battalion, 4th Infantry Regiment and remaining troops from Colonel Ichiki's 28th Regiment to Taivu Point. The destroyers HIJMS Yadachi, Hatsuyuki and Murakumo are detailed to bombard Henderson Field but they sight USN high speed transports, USS Gregory and Little, and sink them about 5 nautical miles NNW of Henderson Field in position 09.20S, 160.01E. The two APDs are spotted due to light from flares dropped by a PBY Catalina crew attempting to assist Marine gunners on Guadalcanal. Both USS Little and Gregory attempt gunnery, but with three 4 inch guns apiece they are no match for the more modern Imperial Japanese Navy destroyers. Both sink within minutes.
A separate barge convoy in scheduled to arrive on Guadalcanal at 0500 hours bearing another 1000 troops under Colonel Oka. Only 150 reach Guadalcanal today after interception by USAAF P-400 Airacobras. Another 400-500 will be found in various places during the next several weeks but these late comers will not be available for the next Japanese offensive.

UNITED STATES: The Office of Price Administration (OPA) imposes rent controls to prevent price-gouging.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander Southwest Pacific Area, sends a message to General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, stating that the Australians have proven themselves unable to match the enemy in jungle fighting. Aggressive leadership is lacking.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/14th and 2/16th Battalions withdraw 15 miles (24 kilometers) to Efogi Spur beyond Gap Mountain, where defensive positions are already established. Despite this retreat, the Japanese are suffering, savaged by Australian fire-discipline and Bren guns and by tropical diseases. Allied troops enjoy a medical superiority in sulfa drugs that the Japanese do not have.
- In Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, the Australians skirmish with Japanese troops who have not been evacuated last night. Three Australian ships, the destroyer HMAS Arunta (I 30), the transport ship SS Anshun and the hospital ship HMAHS Manunda enter the bay during the day. The destroyer departs at 1500 hours local. During the evening, the Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Tenryu and destroyer HIJMS Arashi arrive to pick up any stragglers who may be waiting to be evacuated. Just after 2200
hours local, the Japanese ships spot and open fire on SS Anshun from a range of 3 500 meters (2.2 miles) and sink her. The Japanese ships then turn their lights on the hospital ship but do not open fire. At 0200 hours, 7 September, the Japanese ships leave the harbor.
In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force P-400 Airacobras, A-20 Havocs, and B-17 Flying Fortressess strafe and bomb positions, troops, and shipping at Myola, Mubo, Kokoda, Myola Lake, Eora Creek, and Milne Bay.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Eleven USN SBD Dauntlesses attack Japanese installations on Gizo Island. Meanwhile, 12 SBDs of the VS-3 in USS Saratoga arrive at Henderson Field on Guadalcanal for duty with the Cactus Air Force.

TONGA ISLANDS: The U. S. Navy suffers a serious setback when the fast, new battleship USS South Dakota strikes an uncharted corral pinnacle in Lahai Passage, Tongatabu Island, and suffers extensive damage to her hull. (The Tonga Islands is an archipelago in the South Pacific Ocean, about two-thirds of the way from Hawaii to New Zealand, in position 20.00S, 175.00W.) USS South Dakota is one of only three modern battleships in the Pacific Fleet and its temporary loss is keenly felt. She will return to Pearl Harbor for repairs on 12 September and will not return to the fleet until 12 October

ALASKA (11th Air Force): A B-24 flying patrol and armed reconnaissance over Tanaga , Aleutian , sinks a mine layer and strafes a tender as well as nearby tents and buildings.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2007)

USA - First flight of the Consolidated XB-32 prototype, the B-32 was the alternate design in case there was a problem with the Boeing B-29 production.

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 3 B-24s patrol and bomb Kiska Harbor and camp area and also patrol Tanaga ; they are attacked by 3 sea fighters of which at least 1 is downed.

USN - Air Transport Squadron 2, based at Alameda, established a detachment at Pearl Harbor and began a survey flight to the South Pacific as a preliminary to establishing routes between San Francisco and Brisbane, Australia.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): In New Guinea, A-20s and P-400s strafe and bomb positions at Myola Lake and Efogi in the Owen Stanley Range; P-40s and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Hudsons, Beauforts, and Beaufighters attack a cruiser and destroyer 17 miles (27 km) ENE of Cape Karitahua; organized Japanese resistance in the Milne Bay sector ends, with the last Japanese bombardment of Milne Bay.
Milne Bay was a Japanese debacle and an Australian triumph. The victory had a tonic effect on Allied forces far beyond New Guinea. For the first time in the Pacific war a Japanese amphibious invading force had been turned back after it had established a beachhead. In the broad canvas of the Pacific war it was not a major victory. But it was significant. It was an example too of Australians working together as a team.
The AIF and the Militia fought side by side with the support of RAAF pilots whose dedicated efforts the soldiers greatly admired. Australian Militia, who were the first to engage the enemy at Milne Bay had proved themselves in a vital test, as had the 39th Battalion on the Kokoda track. 

GUADALCANAL: The 1st Marine Raider Battalion, Col. Merrit "Red Edson", lands at Tiavu Point on Guadalcanal. This unit was transported by APDs from Tulagi arrived on Guadalcanal two days ago. They are following up information about the landing of Japanese reinforcements that have landed here the past several nights. The bulk of the Japanese troops have left, heading through the jungle towards the south of the Marine perimeter. They will attack there, in about 1 week. The Raiders, numbering about 600, find and destroy supply dumps and rearguard units. The supplies and guard units are destroyed. The Marines will return after 2 days. They carry with the the dress uniform of General Kawaguchi.
He brought this to wear at the surrender ceremony, when he planned to accept the surrender from General Vandegrift.

PACIFIC: USN submarine USS Growler sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship 20 miles NW of Keelung, Formosa.

U.S.: The Navy and the Maritime Commission celebrate Labor Day by launching 174 ships at 60 shipyards.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): In the Aleutian , 1 B-24 and 1 B-26 fly photo reconnaissance over Attu, and Kiska ; the detachment of the 42d Fighter Squadron, 54th FG, operating from Kodiak with P-39s begins a movement to Adak (the squadron is based at Harding Field, Louisiana).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): In New Guinea, P-400s bomb and strafe the Efogi area where Australian forces are hard pressed by the Japanese. B-17s and RAAF Hudsons attack cruisers and a destroyer N of the D'Entrecasteaux . 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Japanese 18th Army attacks Australian positions on Mission Ridge at Efogi starting before dawn and continuing through the morning. The Japanese surround two battalions which lose six Bren guns in the attack and use up 1,200 hand grenades and thousands of rounds of ammunition before managing to extricate their men. The Australians decide to make their last stand at Menari, using the fresh 25 Infantry Brigade, in new jungle greens, on the Imita. Ridge. 25 Brigade is told, "There won't be any withdrawal from the Imit. position. You'll die there if necessary. You understand?" The Japanese are now within 40 miles of their objective, Port Moresby.
At Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/9th Battalion completes its withdrawal to Gilli Gilli destroying Japanese equipment and supplies.
In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force P-400 Airacobras bomb and strafe the Efogi area where Australian forces are hard pressed by the Japanese.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses and Royal Australian Air Force Hudsons attack Japanese cruisers and a destroyer north of the D'Entrecasteaux Islands which lay off the southeast coast of New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, a provisional battalion composed of the depleted Marine 1st Raider Battalion and the 1st Parachute Battalion moves east from Lunga Point by sea to destroy a Japanese force at Tasimboko, near Taivu Point. Debarking east of Tasimboko, the battalion moves west, clashing with outposts of strong Japanese force that landed recently near Taivu Point. The Japanese holding force is driven from their positions.
USMC F4Fs and USAAF P-400s provide support for Marine ground units during the attack described above. A number of aircraft are written off during the day and by day’s end, the Cactus Air Force has eight serviceable USMC F4Fs and USAAF P-400 Airacobras.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): 1 B-26 patrols Tanaga and Adak . 

WESTERN DEFENSE COMMAND (4th Air Force): A Japanese airplane, launched from a submarine off the coast, drops an incendiary bomb on a mountain slope near Brookings, Oregon, causing a small forest fire; this comprises the total bombing of the continental US by enemy aircraft during World War II.

CBI (10th Air Force): HQ 7th BG moves from Dum-Dum to Karachi, India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): P-40s strafe the Galaiwa Bay area on Goodenough. In New Guinea, A-20s, in support of encircled Australian ground forces, strafe and bomb troops in the Efogi Spur area; and the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, V Bomber Command, moves from Townsville, Australia to Port Moresby 14 Mile Drome with F-4s. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australians continue their delaying withdrawal southward and reach Menari about noon.
The Australian 25th Brigade lands at Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea. This unit will be rushed northward to reinforce the troops fighting on the Kokoda Track.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Japanese Lieutenant General HYAKUTAKE Seikichi, commander of the 17th Army, lands at Tassafaronga, Guadalcanal. Elements of the 2nd Division are also landed. Hyakutake’s presence on the island indicates some importance now attached to the battle for this island and Henderson Field. His previous HQ was at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, and he controlled operations in New Guinea.
The IJN sends 26 "Betty" bombers and an unknown number of "Zeke" fighters to attack Guadalcanal at noon. USMC F4F Wildcats intercept and shoot down seven "Bettys" and three "Zekes;" the Marines lose four F4Fs. On Guadalcanal, Fighter-1, the grass-surfaced auxiliary fighter airfield, is declared operational.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): Weather, photo reconnaissance, and patrol missions are flown during the morning over Nazan Bay, Tanaga, Adak and Amchitka ; poor weather is encountered at Kiska, Attu, and AgAttu ; a detachment of the 42d Fighter Squadron, 54th Fighter Group arrives at Adak with P-39s (the squadron is based at Harding Field, Louisiana). 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, some Australian troops move north on the track.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: A second airstrip, Fighter One, becomes operational on Guadalcanal. Fighter One is a grassy field that will be used by USMC and USN F4F Wildcats and USAAF P-400 Airacobras.
In the air, the IJN dispatches 27 "Betty" bombers and 15 "Zero" fighters to bomb Guadalcanal. They are met by five USMC F4F Wildcats which shoot down five "Bettys" with the loss of a Wildcat. The Americans now have only 12 serviceable fighters on Guadalcanal.

UNITED STATES: The Baruch Commission, tasked with investigating the availability of rubber, warns of military and civilian collapse due to a shortage of rubber in the U.S. As a result, the government mandates gasoline rationing in the U.S. to limit the amount of driving thus saving rubber required for tires.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ALASKA (11th Air Force): A weather, photo, and patrol aircraft draws AA fire over Chichagof Harbor, Attu and also covers Tanaga, Amchitka, and Semichi. HQ 343d Fighter Group is actived at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage.
- The completion of the runway at Davis Army Airfield on Adak Island permits a stepped up air offensive against Japanese-held Kiska Island located 219 nautical miles (405 kilometers) west of Adak.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): combat control groups are authorized for New Caledonia and Fiji; these units, under immediate control of the Commanding General of US Army Forces in the South Pacific (COMGENSOPAC), are to take over local operational direction of fighter aircraft and all other units in the combat team. Lost after an escort mission against Guadalcanal is A6M2 piloted by Murakami.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): A-20s and B-26s hit Efogi and Menari in the Owen Stanley Range and Buna Airfield; B-17s, along with RAAF Hudsons, attack 2 destroyers 20 miles (32 km) E of Normanby ; a B-17 scores a direct hit on the stern of the destroyer Yayoi, which later sinks. 

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief Southwest West Pacific Area, submits a plan to Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific Area and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, for accelerating operations in New Guinea. While Australians, upon receiving reinforcements, are to attack to drive the Japanese back on the Kokoda Track, a regimental combat team of the U.S. 34th Infantry Division is to execute a wide flanking
movement to the east to get behind the Japanese at Wairopi and thus hasten their expulsion from New Guinea.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/14th and 2/16th Battalions surrounded four days previously fights its way out of the Japanese encirclement and fall back to Nauro. But the Australians are
forced to pull back from Nauro again and take up positions on a ridge north of Ioribaiwa. The Japanese 18th Army is only 32 miles (51 kilometers) from Port Moresby and number about 5,000 fighting men. 
- In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force A-20 Havocs and B-26 Marauders hit Efogi and Menari in the Owen Stanley Range and Buna Airfield in Northeast New Guinea; B-17 Flying Fortresses, along with Royal
Australian Air Force Hudsons, attack the Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) destroyers HIJMS Isokaze and Yayoi 20 miles (32 kilometers) east of Normanby Island; a B-17 Flying Fortress scores a direct hit on the stern of the destroyer HIJMS Yayoi, which later sinks. These destroyers are on their way to Goodenough Island to rescue Japanese troops.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Saury sinks a Japanese aircraft transport about 127 nautical miles NW of Makassar, Celebes Islands, Netherlands East Indies, in position 03.15S, 118.27E.
Somewhere under the surface of the western Pacific, the submarine USS Seadragon, while en route from Australia to French Indochina, is quietly waiting while Seaman Darrell Dean Rector, age 19, undergoes an emergency operation. Pharmacist's Mate First Class Wheeler B. Lipes and others with no surgical training are removing his appendix. Their actions save his life. Franz Hoskins, who will be come a Doctor after the war, administers the ether. George Weller of the Chicago Tribune will win a Pulitzer Prize for his report on this, in the category of Battlefront Writing. In the late 1950's it will be adapted for television.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Colonel Oka, in command of Japanese forces west of the Lunga perimeter, issues his attack plan for the attack on the west side of the Perimeter. This morning he reaches the naval ground forces under Captain Monzen near the mouth of the Matanikau River. He also has the 3rd Battalion, 4th Regiment which landed last night. Accompanying them is Colonel Matsumoto, advance man for Japanese Army HQ.
Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, Colonel Merritt Edson, Commander of the 1st Marine Raider Battalion, and Colonel Gerald Thomas, Chief of Staff of the 1st Marine Division, know the Japanese will attack soon. Edson picks a ridge one mile south of Henderson Field and his 1st Marine Raider Battalion digs in.
Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner, Commander of Amphibious Force, South Pacific Force, arrives on Guadalcanal. He has discussed Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley's pessimistic view of the situation.
(Ghormley is Commander South Pacific Area and South Pacific Force.) Turner also wants to bring the 7th Marine Regiment to Guadalcanal. He proposes sprinkling them in small groups around the island but Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division opposes this plan.
Admiral Turner visits with war correspondents and is quoted: "...Marines will be on the island for a long time and things will get worse before they get better."
Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, Commanding Officer of the 35th Brigade, has issued his attack plan on 7 September which calls for his forces to split into three groups. One would attack the east side of the Perimeter, the other two would surprise the Marines by attacking from the south. This main attack would cross a ridge, known to the Japanese as "The Centipede." This ridge will become known to history as "Edson's" or "Bloody" Ridge. The forces are almost in place for battle tomorrow night.
Twelve USMC F4Fs intercept 26 IJN Japanese Navy "Betty" bombers and eight "Zeke" fighters at about 1200 hours. The Marines shoot down six Betty's and a Zeke's but lost an F4F. 
After being damaged by a torpedo from a Japanese submarine on 31 August, the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga goes to Tongatabu Island in the Tonga Islands, for temporary repairs. To aid the Cactus Air Force on Guadalcanal, 24 F4F-4s of the USN's VF-5, which is part of the Saratoga Air Group, land at Henderson Field in the afternoon to augment the defenses.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A U.S. Army Air Forces (USAAF) 11th Air Force weather and patrol reconnaissance aircraft finds overcast at Japanese-held Kiska Island but takes photos over Tanaga and Kanaga Islands, and Japanese-held Attu Island. The runway at Adak Island is completed.

AUSTRALIA: The Australian corvette HMAS Kalgoorlie (J 192) departs Darwin, Northern Territory, for Portugese Timor with 14 soldiers and 15 tons of supplies for the "Sparrow Force." The Sparrow Force
consists of the 2/2 Independent Company Australian Imperial Force, and survivors from the 2/40th Battalion, 22nd Brigade, 8th Division Australian Imperial Force, who did not surrender to the Japanese, plus local East Timorese guerillas. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, orders are issued to the Australian troops that Ioribaiwa is to be held until relief arrives. The Japanese attack late in the day but the Australians hold
their ground. Meanwhile, the 2/25th Battalion of the 25th Brigade starts up the track from Port Moresby.
- USAAF 5th Air Force P-400 Airacobras, B-26 Maruaders, A-20 Havocs, and B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb the Buna Airfield and strafe barges at Buna town, Northeast New Guinea.
- D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS, USAAF 5th Air Force P-40s strafe Gadaibai on Goodenough Island which is off the eastern extremity of Papua New Guinea. 

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The U.S. 7th Marine Regiment and elements of the 5th Marine Defense Battalion arrive at Espiritu Santo Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN: A USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress strafes a vessel in the Bismarck Sea south of Kavieng, New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) sends 42 "Betty" bombers and an unknown number of "Zeke" fighters to attack Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. The Japanese are intercepted by 11 USMC and 21 USN F4F Wildcats; the Americans shoot down 14 Bettys and a Zeke at the cost of one F4F. 
- At 2130 hours, bombardment of the Marine perimeter begins, by the IJN light cruiser HIJMS Sendai, and destroyers HIJMS Shikinami, Fubuki and Suzukaze which are offshore. Three Marine SBD Dauntless pilots are killed. After the bombardment, the Imperial Japanese Army (IJA) attack against the ridge, later known as Bloody or Edson's Ridge, begins.
Colonel Merritt Edson, Commander of the 1st Marine Raider Battalion, has a combined 840 man between his Raider Battalion and the attached Marine Parachute Battalion. Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, Commander of the 35th Brigade, has three battalions with 2,506 men but the jungle has slowed the arrival of two battalions and his attack is very disjointed. The Japanese also get bogged down between the ridge and the Lunga River. Finally about one hour before daybreak the Japanese commanders begin to gain control of their units. They regroup to attack the next night.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The U.S. Army Air Forces (USAAF) 11th Air Force dispatches an LB-30 Liberator and two P-38 Lightnings to fly a photo reconnaissance, antisubmarine coverage and strafing mission over Japanese-held Kiska Island lakes and harbor; a tender in the harbor is slightly damaged, one Japanese float fighter is downed; a P-38 is hit by antiaircraft fire and fighters damage the LB-30.
- 14 B-24s of the 21st and 404th Bombardment Squadrons move up to Adak .

CHINA: U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph W. Stillwell, Commander-in- Chief U.S. China-Burma- India (CBI) Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, present a proposed plan of operations to Chiang Kai-Shek for the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force, calling for the defense of ferry routes from India to China as its primary mission.

ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: USAAF 5th Air Force P-40s strafe P-40s strafe buildings on Goodenough Island which is off the eastern extremity of Papua New Guinea.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Japanese fire mortars and artillery at the Australian defenders at Ioribaiwa but the night is uneventful.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-26s pound the airfield at Lae. B-17s unsuccessfully attack a cruiser SE of Rabaul. P-40s strafe buildings on Goodenough.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Solomons Sea, USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses unsuccessfully attack a Japanese cruiser southeast of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley, Commander South Pacific Area and South Pacific Force, orders the 7th Marine Regiment, now on Espiritu Santo Island in the New Hebrides Islands, to reinforce the Guadalcanal garrison. Staff officers of the Imperial Japanese Army's 17th Army at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, scout Guadalcanal aboard an "Irving" reconnaissance aircraft.
Despite interception by 28 F4F Wildcat fighters from Henderson Field, they report the airstrip held by the Japanese. Colonel OKA Akinosuke, commander of the 124th Infantry Regiment, again radios Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, Commanding Officer 35th Brigade, to ask for a delay in his attack against the west flank of the Lunga Perimeter. The answer is No!
Colonel Merritt Edson, Commander of the 1st Marine Raider Battalion, regroups his units on the Bloody Ridge after the fighting last night. He pulls back 200 yards (183 meters) to stronger positions that will be unfamiliar to the Japanese. His line consists of small combat groups of approximately platoon strength at 100 yard (91 meter) intervals. He cannot man a continuous line. Colonel Merrill B. Twining, Assistant Operations Officer of the 1st Marine Division, visits the line and recommends immediate replacement of these troops. The division Reserve, 2nd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment moves up, but are not into place by nightfall.
At 1830 hours the Japanese attack again. By 2130 hours Marine 75 mm artillery is dropping 200 yards (183 meters) in from of the line. By 2200 hours, the 105 mm guns are also involved. Division Command Post (near Henderson Field) is under sniper fire. Major Kenneth Bailey, a company commander in the 1st Marine Raider Battalion, brings forward a resupply of grenades and ammunition at 0300 hours. Reserves are fed into the line around 0400 hours. The Japanese 7th Company, 4th Regiment, breaks though a gap in the U.S. lines and reaches the Fighter 2 (Kukum Strip) about 0530 hours and are stopped by Headquarters Company and Company D. Daylight brings the attacks to a near stop. General Kawaguchi finds that the 1 Battalion did not find the front line, but its commanding and executive officers are dead; Colonel Oka has not attacked despite orders; the attack against the eastern perimeter did not take place either. Colonel Matsumoto, from the 17th Army, radios back to Rabaul on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, on 14 September that the major attack will occur tonight due to the heavy jungle. The Battle of Edson's (Bloody) Ridge has already happened.
During the day, aerial reinforcements arrive:
(1) pilots from USS Hornet ferry 18 F4F Wildcats to the island;
(2) in the afternoon, 12 SBDs of the USN's VS-3 and six TBFs of VT-8, both assigned to the USS Saratoga, are flown to Henderson Field while the Saratoga returns to Hawaii fro repairs. Four of the 18 new F4Fs are lost in air battles during the day. There have been a total of 60 new planes join the Cactus Air Force during the last three days.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: In the first combined heavy mission over Japanese-held Kiska Island, the U.S. Army Air Forces (USAAF) 11th Air Force dispatches 13 B-24 Liberators, a B-17 Flying Fortress, 14 P-38
Lightnings, and 14 P-39 Airacobras to fly low-altitude and photographic reconnaissance runs; the P-39s strafe and damage two submarines in the harbor; the other aircraft bomb and strafe many installations including antiaircraft guns and the submarine base; a single aircraft also strafes Segula Island located about 26 nautical miles (48 kilometers) east-northeast of Kiska Island.
Japanese losses are five float planes shot down and a flying boat destroyed on the water; an ammunition ship is sunk and another vessel slightly damaged; while a large cargo vessel and several small barges and vessels sustain hits; two P-38s are lost, colliding head-on while after a fighter.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese edge to within 32 miles (51 kilometers) of Port Moresby but run into advance elements of the Australian 25th Brigade of the Australian 7th Division at Imita Ridge on the Kokoda Trail. It is the last advance the Japanese will make on the island and the high water mark of their conquests. Henceforth, all their moves will be retreats.
In Papua New Guinea, a single USAAF 5th Air Force A-20 Havoc bombs ground forces and installations at Myola located about 42 mile (68 kilometers) northeast of Port Moresby.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: At 0515 hours, Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner, Commander, Amphibious Force South Pacific (Task Force 62), sails in a six-transport convoy from Espiritu Santo Island with the 7th Marine Regiment bound for Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands. The convoy is escorted Task Force 18 built around the battleship USS North Carolina, aircraft carriers USS Hornet and Wasp and ten other ships.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Imperial Japanese Army (IJA) troops attempting to retake Henderson Field on Guadalcanal are driven back, with the loss of 600 men, for the second day in a row. USAAF P-400 Airacobras attack the Japanese troops retreating south of the Lunga Perimeter.
At about 1300 hours, 28 Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) "Betty" bombers escorted by an unknown number of "Zeke" fighters bomb Henderson Field; USMC F4F Wildcat pilots shoot down two "Bettys" and two "Zekes".

UNITED STATES: The 18-minute color documentary film "The Battle of Midway" is released. Directed, produced and filmed by John Ford, narration is provided by Donald Crisp, Henry Fonda and Jane Darwell with James Roosevelt, the President's son, appearing as an Army major. Ford is on Midway Island with a crew of Navy photographers during the epic battle in June 1942.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF 11th Air Force dispatches a B-17s and a B-24 to fly armed reconnaissance over Japanese-held Kiska Island, and bomb buildings in the Constantine Harbor area of Amchitka Island; American fighters strafe Kiska Island Camp area and shoot down four intercepting Japanese aircraft.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force B-17s bomb the harbor and airfields at Rabaul on New Britain Island.

EAST INDIES: The Australian corvette HMAS Kalgoorlie arrives in Betano Bay, Portugese Timor with 14 soldiers and 15 tons of supplies for the “Sparrow Force.” The “Sparrow Force” consists of the 2/2 Independent Company Australian Imperial Force, and survivors from the 2/40th Battalion, 22nd Brigade, 8th Division Australian Imperial Force, who did not surrender to the Japanese, plus local East Timorese guerillas.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, a Japanese patrol penetrates between two Australian units at 1400 hours local. Meanwhile, Company E and attachments of the U.S. Army's 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, is airlifted from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, to Port Moresby by USAAF transport aircraft. These is the first U.S. infantry unit in New Guinea.
In the air over Papua New Guinea, USAAF 5th Air Force B-25 Mitchells and B-26 Marauders attack Buna and Sanananda and hit Japanese camps at Efogi and Myola on the Kokoda Track.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (10th Air Force): HQ 341st BGroup (Medium) and the 490th and 491st Bombardment Squadrons are activated at Karachi, India with B-25s; also assigned are the 11th and 22d Bombardment Squadrons at Kunming, China and Karachi respectively with B-25s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force):B-17s bomb the harbor and airfield at Rabaul. B-17E "Frank Buck" 41-2659, force lands, but it is later repaired and returns to service. The 19th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 22d Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Woodstock to Iron Range, Australia with B-26s. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN’s Task Force 18, which is escorting the six-ship convoy transporting the 7th Marine Regiment to Guadalcanal, is located about 300 nautical miles SE of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal when it is sighted by the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19. The submarine fires a spread of four torpedoes at the Wasp task group. Two of the torpedoes strike the aircraft carrier USS Wasp at 1445 hours GMT; the two other torpedoes miss the aircraft carrier hit the battleship USS North Carolina at 1452 hours GMT and the destroyer USS O’Brien at 1454 hours (GMT). The aircraft carrier USS Wasp is the most severely damaged. Fires break out almost simultaneously in the hangar and below decks and the heat of the intense gasoline fires detonates the ready ammunition at the forward antiaircraft guns on the starboard side, and fragments shower the forward part of the ship. The number two 1.1-inch (27.9 mm) mount is blown overboard. Water mains in the forward part of the ship prove useless, since they had been broken by the force of the explosions. There is no water available to fight the conflagration forward and the fires continue to set off ammunition, bombs, and gasoline. As the ship lists to starboard between 10 and 15 degrees, oil and gasoline, released from the tanks by the torpedo hit, catch fire on the water. A serious gasoline fire breaks out in the forward portion of the hanger, within 24 minutes of the initial attack, three additional major gasoline vapor explosions occur. Unable to control the fires, the "abandon ship" order is given at 1520 hours.
The abandoned ship drifts and the fires travel aft; four more violent explosions occur as night begins to fall. The destroyer USS Lansdowne drew the duty of destruction, and she fires five torpedoes into the dying ship's fire-gutted hull. Three hit, but Wasp remains afloat.
By now, the orange flames had enveloped the stern. The carrier literally floats in a burning pool of gasoline and oil. She sank at 2100 by the bow leaving five aircraft carriers in commission. The battleship USS North Carolina takes a torpedo portside, 20 feet below her waterline, and six of her crewmen are killed but skillful damage control by her crew prevent disaster; a 5.6 degree list is righted in as many minutes, and she maintains her station in a formation at 26
knots.
The destroyer USS O'Brien is struck on the port bow but the explosion did little local damage, but set up severe structural stresses through the ship but she is able to proceed under her own power.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The Japanese complete transfer of the Attu garrison to Kiska, begun on 27 August; all defensive positions on Attu are destroyed by the Japanese. A USAAF 11th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress and a B-24 Liberator fly photographic and reconnaissance runs over Adak.

BISMARK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb the wharf at Rabaul and Vunakanau and Gasmata (Tsurumi) Airfields.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese ground offensive on the Kokoda Track towards Port Moresby comes to a halt at Ioribaiwa; Australian troops are entrenched on Imita Range where they are preparing a counteroffensive. The Japanese are too ill-equipped and their supply lines too extended over forbidding terrain to enable them to reach their objective, Port Moresby.
Also in Papua New Guinea, a lone USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress attacks landing barges in the Sanananda area while a single A-20 Havoc bombs and strafes positions at Nauro and Menari in the Efogi area of the Kokoda Track.

UNITED STATES: A training program for the Women's Auxiliary Flying Squadron (WAFS), under Jacqueline Cochran's direction, is approved as the 319th Army Air Forces Flying Training Detachment (Women), or more simply Women's Flying Training Detachment (WFTD), at Howard Hughes Field, Houston, Texas.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Allied Commander South West Pacific Area, accuses Australian troops in New Guinea of a "lack of efficiency"

BISMARK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, carrying out single-bomber attacks, bomb airfields at Rabaul.
- Rear Admiral Ugaki recalled September 16/17, 1942 night air raid:
"The noise of gunfire and small arms was terrible. Anyway it was a night of little sleep. Now, I can see the effectiveness of night raids." He also noted the Japanese anti-aircraft fire was ineffective, 'Outragiously uncontrolled and unskilled'. At his suggestion, officers and crews from battleships Yamato and Mutsu were sent to Rabaul to train gunners. 

NEW GUINEA: By 1100 hours local, Australian forces have withdraw to Imita Ridge on the Kokoda Track in Northeast New Guinea. Japanese ground forces, halted within sight of Port Moresby, are unable to attack without reinforcements and supplies, neither of which are available.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF 5th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb Lae, and hit a beached cargo vessel at Salamaua; RAAF Beaufighters and USAAF P-39 and P-400 Airacobras and P-40s strafe and bomb a concentration of Japanese landing barges at Buna and Sanananda Point.

UNITED STATES: Army Brigadier General Leslie Groves is put in command of the Manhattan Engineer Project. This project is the cover name for the atomic bomb project and, under his direction, the basic research is carried out, mainly at Columbia University in New York, New York, and the University of Chicago in Chicago, Illinois. Due to overstated concern for security and simple chauvinism, he is strongly opposed to sharing any information with the British.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2007)

NG: A US Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress bombs Salamaua while a B-25 Mitchell strafes pack trains on the Kokoda trail in the Andemba-Wairopi- Kokoda area.
- General Horii begins pulling his Japanese Army units back from Buna and Gona. He has supply difficulties.
- HQ 8th Fighter Group and the 35th and 36th Fighter Squadrons move from Ross River, Australia to Milne Bay with P-39s and P-400s. 

GUADALCANAL: The 7th Marines arrive at the Lunga Perimeter held by the 1st Marine Divison on Guadalcanal. These are the first new unit committed to the Guadalcanal Campaign since the 1st Marine Division (re-inforced) landed on Guadalcanal on August 7. US strength on the island now numbers about 23,000.

U.S.A: The designation of all USAAF Air Forces is changed from a number to a name, e.g., 1st Air Force to First Air Force, 2d Air Force to Second Air Force, etc.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2007)

CHINA: B-25 Mitchells of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force strike Lungling; the raid is ineffective due to bad weather but results in the discovery of much Japanese activity which further
reconnaissance reveals as part of a heavy movement of troops and supplies along the Burma Road toward the Salween front.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kododa Track in Papua New Guinea, an Australian patrol attacks the Japanese post spotted yesterday and destroys it. The troops then set up an ambush and wait for the night.
USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs and B-26 Marauders strafe and bomb the airfield at Lae, Northeast New Guinea.
- the 7th Fighter Squadron, 49th FG, moves from Batchelor, Australia to Port Moresby with P-40s.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses attack cargo vessels in the Bismarck Sea near Umboi (Rooke) Island which lies between New Guinea and New Britain Island. In the Solomon Sea, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighters strafe a whaling vessel off Goodenough Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, establishes continuous defense lines and divides the Lunga area into ten sectors.

USN - Commander Patrol Wing 1 departed Kaneohe, Hawaii, for the South Pacific to direct the operations of patrol squadrons already in the area. Headquarters were first established at Noumea, New Caledonia, and subsequently at Espiritu Santo, Guadalcanal, and Munda.

UNITED STATES: The auxiliary aircraft carrier USS Chenango is commissioned. She is the tenth ACV in commission.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2007)

AUSTRALIA: Responding to questions from the Australian government regarding the effect on the RAAF of the formation of the USAAF's Fifth Air Force in the Southwest Pacific Area, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander Southwest Pacific Area, replies that "due to unavoidable conditions" the majority of the units assigned to the Coastal Defense Unit would be Australian although the majority of RAAF units would not be assigned to this command. He continued saying that the formation of the Fifth Air Force would not affect the full employment of the RAAF in combat operations.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian units continue to patrol along Imitra Ridge on the Kodoka Track. In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe troops and installations at Sangara, Arehe, and along the Popondetta-Andemba road in the Owen Stanley Range, and RAAF Kittyhawks strafe the airfield at Kokoda, bridges on the trail near Wairopi, and troops at Myola, Efogi, and Kagi.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: 9 B-24s, 2 B-17s, and 1 LB-30, accompanied by 15 P-39s and 20 P-40s, abort a Kiska bombing mission due to weather; photo reconnaissance suggests that Chichagof Harbor, Attu is abandoned.

BURMA: The British go on the offensive with the Indian 14th Division advancing in the Arakan River, from Chittagong via Cox's Bazar down the Mayu peninsula. The intention is to seize the peninsula, then from
there to Akyab and seize Japanese airfields that the British fear may be used to bomb Calcutta and other Indian cities. The troops of General Lord Archibald Wavell, British Commander-in- Chief India, troops are not ready for jungle warfare, and he lacks the seaborne component planned for this operation. He launches it anyway, even though the Arakan "is not fit to fight in." To reach Akyab, British and Indian troops must traverse more than 160 miles of mangrove swamps, river and rice paddies. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, artillery of the Australian 14th Field Regiment sited at Ower's Corner, about 3 miles (4,6 kilometers) south of Imita Ridge, pounds the Japanese all day.
In the air, RAAF Kittyhawks bomb and strafe bridges and targets of opportunity along the Buna-Kokoda trail. The two RAAF Kittyhawk squadrons at Milne Bay, Nos 75 and 76, are relieved by the USAAF's 35th and 36th Fighter Squadrons flying P-39 Airacobras.
A-20s bomb and strafe occupied areas at Menari, Efogi, Nauro, Yodda, and Kokoda; P-40s strafe AA positions, huts, and barges at Buna and Salamaua and bomb and strafe Wairopi bridge, strafe buildings at Yodda, the airfield at Buna, and AA positions and other targets along the Buna-Kokoda trail; 1 B-25 bombs the N end of Buna Airfield and the coastal end of Sanananda track. B-17s bomb the airfield and shipping at Rabaul, New Britain 

UNITED STATES: The prototype Boeing XB-29-BO Superfortress, USAAF s/n 41-002, msn 2482, makes its first flight at Boeing Field, Seattle, Washington.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches an LB-30 and nine B-24s, two B-17, accompanied by 15 P-39s and 20 P-40s, but they abort a Japanese-held Kiska Island bombing mission due to weather; photo reconnaissance suggests that Chichagof Harbor on Japanese-held Attu Island is abandoned.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb the airfield and shipping at Rabaul, New Britain Island.

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: The Australian 2/10th Battalion lands on Normanby Island located about 10 miles from the eastern tip of Papua New Guinea, in the Solomon Sea. The 400 square miles island will be used by Allied warships during the war.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian 2/25th Battalion moves forward on the Kokoda Track and does not encounter any Japanese. However, a patrol from the 3d Battalion loses four men west of Ioribaiwa.
In the air over Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe occupied areas at Menari, Efogi, Nauro, Yodda, and Kokoda on the Kokoda Trail; P-40s strafe antiaircraft positions, huts, and barges at Buna and Salamaua and bomb and strafe Wairopi bridge, strafe buildings at Yodda, Buna Airfield, and antiaircraft positions and other targets along the Buna-Kokoda trail; and a B-25 Mitchell bombs the northern end of Buna Airfield and the coastal end of the Sanananda track.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Weather causes a USAAF Eleventh Air Force mission to abort to Japanese-held Kiska Island; photo reconnaissance over Attu Island confirms its abandonment by the Japanese; a USN PBY Catalina escorted by two P-38 Lightnings lands off Amchitka Island with a scouting party which determines that the island is unsuited as an airfield; the P-38s also bomb a radio shack and sink a submarine at Amchitka Island.

ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: Troops of the Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade find only eight Japanese on Normanby Island. They are taken prisoner and the Australians board the Australian destroyer HMAS Stuart and return to Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea. The D’Entrecasteaux Islands are located about 10 miles across Goschen Strait from the eastern tip of Papua New Guinea, in the Solomon Sea.

EAST INDIES: In Betano Bay on the south coast of Portugese Timor, the Australian destroyer HMAS Voyager runs aground while landing the 2/4th Independent Company. Attempts to refloat the ships are unsuccessful and demolition charges are placed under her hull and set off. The ship is attacked by Japanese aircraft tomorrow and she sinks.

NEW GUINEA: Australian General Thomas Blamey arrives in Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, to take direct command of the New Guinea forces. Australian Lieutenant General Edmund F. Herring becomes commander, Advance New Guinea Force, succeeding Australian Major General Sidney F Rowell. Despite his position Blamey came into conflict with his commander, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Command South West Pacific Area, who has become Australian Prime Minister Curtin's principle military advisor.
U.S. forces are kept out of the Australian land commanders hands throughout the war in the Pacific but one historian wrote that Blamey's career is marked by “year upon year of wise decisions, stubborn determination to further the interests of Australia, and a deep concern for the well-being of his soldiers." 
On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian 14th Field Regiment, Maroubra Force, continues bombarding the Japanese. Intelligence estimates that there are 600 Japanese west of Ioribaiwa.
- The U.S. 128th Infantry, 32d Infantry Division, reaches Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, by air and is assigned to garrison force under operational control of Australian 6th Division.
- In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s, P-39 and P-400 Airacobras and B-17 Flying Fortresses hit tanks, buildings, and airfield at Buna, Wairopi bridge and targets of opportunity on the Buna-Kokoda Track, and Tau-Pota Mission near Goodenough Bay. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Marine Division begins a limited operation to the west of the Lunga perimeter to eliminate the Japanese within striking distance of Henderson Field: the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment is directed to advance along the northern slopes of Mt Austen, cross the Matamkau River, and push west to Kokumbona; the 1st Raider Battalion is to establish a patrol base at Kokumbona at a point where the inland trails intersect the coastal road.
- Five SBD Dauntlesses of VMSB-141 arrives at Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. These are the first aircraft from Marine Air Group Fourteen to serve
on the island; reinforcements will arrive in small increments until the entire squadron arrives on 6 October.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA The movement of the 72d Bombardment Squadron to the SOPAC on 18 Sep, plus subsequent movement of other squadrons of the 5th BG to the SOPAC, makes it difficult for some time to maintain the minimum force of 35 heavy bombers considered necessary for the defense of the Hawaii; this situation is relieved by 90th BG (Heavy), which stops in Hawaii while enroute to the SWPA, and by the 307th BG (Heavy), which is assigned to the Seventh Air Force for a time.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb the Main Camp, storage dumps, and dock areas on Japanese-held Kiska Island, starting several fires.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb shipping at Rabaul on New Britain Island.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese troops land on Maiana Island, 26 nautical miles (48 kilometers) south of Tarawa Atoll.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese receive an order from headquarters on Rabaul to withdraw the troops on the Kokoda Track to the Buna-Gona area. This order results from a Japanese High Command decision to give Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands priority at the expense of the campaign in New Guinea. The Japanese 144th Regiment is chosen to perform a rearguard action at Ioribaiwa with two battalions while its other battalion and the 41st Regiment withdraws.
- USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s and A-20 Havocs hit Mubo in Northeast New Guinea. In Papua New Guinea, B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb a wrecked vessel at Gona and P-40s hit the airfield at Kokoda and targets along the Kokoda-Wairopi trail, including a bridge at Wairopi.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment is searching the west bank of the Matanikau River, for straggling remnants of the Bloody Ridge Battle. The have found several small
groups of Japanese as they move from the foothills of Mt. Austen towards the sea. The battalion suffers seven dead and 25 WIA of which 18 are stretcher cases. The 2nd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment begins preparations to join them.
- Marine John Basilone becomes the first Marine awarded the medal of honor for his defense of bloody ridge, on Guadalcanal.
- 3 B-17s bomb Shortland Island Seaplane base. Lost are: B-17E 41-9206 and B-17E "Bessie The Jap Basher" 41-2420. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): The 72d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), arrives at Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides from Hawaii with B-17s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-17s bomb shipping at Rabaul. P-40s and A-20s hit Mubo while B-17s bomb wrecked vessel at Gona; P-40s hit the airfield at Kokoda and targets along the Kokoda-Wairopi trail, including a bridge at Wairopi.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatched nine B-24 Liberators, a B-17 Flying Fortress, and a B-24 photo reconnaissance airplane, escorted by 11 P-39 Airacobras and seven P-40s, to fly the first of two missions to Japanese-held Kiska Island; 11 RCAF Kittyhawks participate in this first combined Canadian-American mission of the Eleventh Air Force; two Zeke's are shot down, one by the RCAF and the other by the USAAF.
Later two B-24s and a B-17, escorted by 15 P-39s, bomb Little Kiska and Kiska Islands; radar installations at Little Kiska are destroyed and explosions and fires are caused in the Main Camp area; other targets include shipping, stores, and tents; the P-39s also strafe two submarines; two Japanese float planes are downed; five to eight biplanes are probably destroyed on the water; a large transport vessel is hit and lists badly; and 150 personnel are believed killed.

CHINA: USAAF China Air Task bombers fly 11 missions during the remainder of September and early October to support Chinese ground forces attempting to hold the Japanese on the west bank of the Salween River.

EAST INDIES: Australian destroyer HMAS Voyager goes aground whilst landing reinforcements for the Australian garrison on Portugese Timor and is attacked by Japanese aircraft. As she cannot be refloated, she is thoroughly wrecked by her own crew and abandoned. Location: Off the south coast Timor Island at 09 11S 125 43E.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Four B-25 Mitchells of the USAAF China Air Task, with an escort of ten P-40s, attack Hanoi; the strike force is intercepted by ten Japanese fighters but the B-25's place several bombs on the runway at Gia Lam Airfield; the P-40's claim at least six fighters shot down.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese troops land on Beru Island located 265 miles (426 kilometers) southeast of Tarawa.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the 25th Brigade, Australian 7th Division, opens a counteroffensive, attacking strongly towards Ioribaiwa, to drive the Japanese back along the Port Moresby-Kokoda trail. On the Kokoda Track, B Company of the Australian 2/25th Battalion attacks the Japanese north of Imita Ridge and gains some ground and captures weapons.
Australian General Thomas Blamey, Commander of the Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, flies to Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, where he informs Australian Major General Cyril Clowes, General Officer Commanding Milne Force, that the 2/10th Battalion will be airlifted to Wanigela, about 100 miles (161 kilometers) to the northwest, where it would advance towards Buna.
- In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s again bomb the bridge at Wairopi, Papua New Guinea, scoring a direct hit on the northeastern end, which is demolished.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 2d Battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment joins the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, on the northwest slope of Mt. Austen to continue the attack against the Japanese in the Matanikau-Kokumbona area. Two companies of the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine
Regiment, return to the Lunga perimeter. A patrol of the 1st Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment, reconnoiters Koli Point without incident.
Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, commanding the 35th Brigade, has ordered his troops to higher ground. He has received orders to seize the east bank of the river to prepare for the arrival of the 15 centimeter (5.9 inch) artillery. These units will be found the next day.
- In the air, four USAAF B-17s attack Japanese warships in Tonolei Harbor in the Shortland Islands while other B-17s attack shipping in Buka Passage and strafe the seaplane base at Rekata Bay on Santa
Isabel Island.

UNITED STATES: The US Maritime Commission announces that 488 cargo ships have been built in the past year. 
- The War Labor Board orders equal pay to women as recognition of role in war.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses strike shipping and an airfield at Rabaul on New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/25 Battalion is holding the center with the 2/31st Battalion on the left and the 2/33rd Battalion on the right. The 2/14th and 2/16th
Battalions are relieved by the 36th Battalion and leave for Port Moresby; when these two units had started out on the Track in August, they had approximately 550 men each; now the 2/14th is down to 101 men and the 2/16th has 143 men.
- In the air over Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe Japanese forces north of Ioribaiwa and along the Efogi-Menari trail in support of the Australian counteroffensive and a B-17 Flying Fortress, along with RAAF aircraft, bomb Buna Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Bering Sea, USAAF Eleventh Air Force bombers attack a destroyer and a freighter north of Atka Island, Aleutian Islands; two near misses are scored on the freighter.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Colonel Lewis "Chesty" Puller leads the 2d Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, and elements of the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, as they reach the upper Matanikau River and push north along the east bank, encountering Japanese fire from the vicinity of Matanikau village. Artillery and aircraft are employed against the Japanese position. The 1st Raider Battalion passes through 5th Regiment sector to join in attack.
- In the air, eight USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses attack shipping in Tonolei harbor in the Shortland Islands.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 destroyer and 1 freighter are bombed N of Atka at 53-30N 174-20E; 2 near misses are scored on the freighter. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) (Tenth Air Force): 4 B-25s devastate the village of Luchiangpa in SW China.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Shore and harbor areas of Japanese-held Kiska Island are bombed by the USAAF Eleventh Air Force: eight B-24 Liberators and a B-17 Flying Fortress, escorted by a P-38 Lightning, 13 P-39 Airacobras and four P-40s take off first, and are followed by six unescorted B-24s; weather turns back 13 of the fighters; an LB-30 Liberator flies a photo-weather reconnaissance over Attu, Buldir, the Semichi, Agattu, and Amchitka Islands.

CHINA: Four USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force B-25 Mitchells over southwestern China attack Mengshih, claiming about 30 trucks and 400 troops destroyed; The B-25s also bomb Tengchung, leaving it aflame; three flights of P-40s strafe targets of opportunity along the Burma Road, claiming 15 trucks destroyed and five barracks groups damaged.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese troops land on Kuria Island. This island is located about 75 nautical miles (139 kilometers) south-southeast of Tarawa.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese begin their withdrawal back down the Kokoda Track as the Australians begin their attack. While Japanese positions are under artillery fire, the Australian 2/31st and 2/33rd Battalions begins attacking the Japanese flanks while the 2/25th Brigade moves forward. - USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs continue to attack forces north of Ioribaiwa in the area between Kagi and Efogi and in the Myola and Menari.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the combined 1st Raider Battalion, 1st Battalion of the 7th Marine Regiment attack across the Matinakau River, at the One Log Bridge, on Guadalcanal, Major Kenneth Bailey is killed. Awarded the Medal for action on Bloody Ridge, he is the Executive Officer of the Raiders.
Battles at both the One Log Bridge and the mouth of the Matinakau River are fierce and the Marines make no headway. Three companies of the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment are ordered to land west of the river mouth by boat. These Marines are cut off through quick reaction by Japanese Colonel Oka, commander of the 124th Infantry Regiment. Having no radio, they use their "T" shirts to spell out help. Marine Colonel Lewis "Chesty" Puller, Commanding Officer 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, takes the destroyer USS Monssen and several landing craft to evacuate them. Using the firepower of the destroyer, the Japanese are pushed back and the Marines are evacuated under heavy fire.
U.S. Coast Guard Signalman First Class Douglas A. Munro uses his Higgins boat to shield the others. Munro, the only U.S. Coast Guardsman to be awarded the Medal of Honor in World War II, is killed on Guadalcanal.
The citation for his award reads in part, "For extraordinary heroism and conspicuous gallantry in action above and beyond the call of duty as Petty Officer in Charge of a group of 24 Higgins boats, engaged in the evacuation of a battalion of marines trapped by Japanese forces at Point Cruz Guadalcanal, on 27 September 1942. After making preliminary plans for the evacuation of nearly 500 beleaguered Marines, Munro, under constant strafing by Japanese machine guns on the island, and at great risk of his life, daringly led five of his small craft toward the shore. As he closed the beach, he signaled the others to land, and then in order to draw the Japanese fire and protect the heavily loaded boats, he valiantly placed his craft with its two small guns as a shield between the beachhead and the Japanese. When the perilous task of evacuation is nearly completed, Munro is instantly killed by Japanese fire, but his crew, two of whom are wounded, carried on until the last boat had loaded and cleared the beach." 
- After two-weeks of bad weather, Imperial Japanese Navy aircraft renew air attacks on Guadalcanal. Eighteen"Betty" bombers escorted by 27 "Zeke" fighters are engaged by 16 USMC and 18 USN F4F Wildcats. The Americans shoot down six "Bettys" and two "Zekes" an SBD Dauntless is destroyed on the ground and three SBDs and five TBF Avengers are damaged.
- Aviation Pilot First Class Lee P. Mankin, an F4F Wildcat pilot assigned to the USN's Fighting Squadron Five (VF-5), shoots down an A6M "Zeke" and becomes the only U.S. enlisted ace in WWII.

UNITED STATES: The last engagement of bandleader Glenn Miller and his Orchestra was performed at the Central Theater in Passaic, New Jersey. They did some of their most popular songs, including "In the Mood," "Moonlight Cocktail," and "I've Got a Gal in Kalamazoo." And when they played their "Moonlight Serenade" theme for the last time, Glenn Miller's civilian orchestra disappeared into musical history.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force flies two bombing missions to Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands by an LB-30 and seven B-24s and a B-17s escorted by 17 fighters. Installations on Kiska Island and a freighter nearby are bombed; one of the B-24s and the LB-30 bomb the village and Chichagof Harbor on Attu Island and on returning silence antiaircraft guns on a freighter; a "Zeke" fighter and two "Rufes" are shot down with the loss of a P-39 Airacobra.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The Combat Intelligence Unit at Pearl Harbor issues a prediction that the Japanese would try to recapture the southern Solomon Islands and to extend their control on New Guinea. They also note that because the Allies are having good success with copying our communications methods and therefore 'we will continue to be unable to read his mail, i.e., use cryptanalysis, to any great extent."

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA The 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Hickam Field to Bellows Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-17s. 

NEW GUINEA: The main body of the U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, arrives at Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, and is assigned to the New Guinea Force to join the Australian advance on Wairopi.
USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s and P-400 Airacobras bomb and strafe Wairopi bridge, the village of Kagi, Myola Lake area, and targets of opportunity along the Buna-Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea while a B-17 bombs Lae Aerodrome, Northeast New Guinea. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, writes of the recent action on the banks of the Matanikau River: "The great lesson however is to be found embodied in the passage in the Field Service Regulations which warns against 'drifting aimlessly into action' for in last analysis it is to be observed that this battle was unpremeditated and was fought without definite purpose other than the natural one of closing with the Americans at once and upon every occasion."
The Japanese Navy dispatches 27 "Betty" bombers escorted by 42 A6M "Zeke" fighters to bomb Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. All 19 USMC and 15 USN F4Fs intercept the incoming force; four "Bettys" are shot down and three later ditch in the sea returning to base. No US aircraft are lost. US reinforcements in the form of six USN SBDs, three from Scouting VS-3 and three from VS-71, and four TBFs from Torpedo VT-8 arrive at Henderson Field. 

UNITED STATES: Lieutenant General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General U.S. Army Air Forces, gives the highest priority to the development of two exceptional aircraft, the Northrop B-35 Flying Wing and the Consolidated Vultee B-36 Peacemaker, intended for bombing runs from bases in the United States to targets in Europe.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A morning armed reconnaissance mission is flown by a USAAF Eleventh Air Force LB-30 Liberator over Semichi and Japanese- held Attu Islands where it strafes a ship and three B-24 Liberators bomb and strafe a sea transport, scoring no hits.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australians begin offensive patrols pushing toward Nauro. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-17s bomb AA positions at Buna and Salamaua Airfield; a single A-20 bombs the Menari area. HQ 22d BG (Medium) and 33d Bombardment Squadron move from Woodstock to Iron Range, Australia with B-26s.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb antiaircraft positions at Buna and Salamaua Airfields and a single A-20 Havoc bombs the Menari area.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The troop strength of the Guadalcanal garrison is now 19,261 and 3,260 troops are on Tulagi. 
During the afternoon, 26 Japanese Navy “Zeke” fighters are intercepted over Guadalcanal by 14 USN F4F Wildcats; three “Zekes” are shot down with the loss of one F4F. 

UNITED STATES: For the second time this month, a Japanese Navy “Glen” (Yokosuka E14Y, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane) is launched from the submarine HIJMS I-25 off the west coast, drops four 167.5 pound incendiary bombs on a forest in southern Oregon. This is the last time that the US is bombed during World War II.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2007)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Of 9 B-24s off to bomb Kiska and Attu , 2 turn back; the others blast the Attu Camp area, and at Kiska Harbor score at least 1 direct hit and near misses on a ship; 8 fighters intercept over Kiska and Little Kiska but inflict no losses; the detachment of the 57th Fighter Squadron, 54th FG operating from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage moves to Kodiak with P-39s (the squadron is based at Harding Field, Louisiana).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-17s, A-20s, and P-40s pound occupied areas at Menari, Myola Lake, Kagi, and Efogi and a bridge at Wairopi. HQ 38th BG and the 405th Bombardment Squadron moves from Breddan Field to Townsville, Australia with B-25s.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz travels from Noumea to Guadalcanal via B-17 bomber to
(1) to determine if the island can be held
(2) to award decorations.
The plane becomes lost, and Commander Ralph Ofstie navigates to Henderson Field using a map from National Geographic. Nimitz views the mud of Henderson Field, since it has been raining. He tours Edson's (Bloody) Ridge and the perimeter with General Vandegrift and leaves tomorrow.
The Japanese Navy changes their entire communications system. Many useful tools are lost, to the US, in the radio intelligence war.

NEW GUINEA: The US forces attacking Buna make their first significant gains.

BURMA: The British 123rd Brigade's advance reaches Bawli Bazar, Burma in the Arakan Valley. The weather, which would normally clear during November, has not cooperated thus making the advance extremely difficult.

JAPAN: The German surface Raider "Thor" is destroyed by fire in the Yokohama, Japan Harbor. From January through October, 1942 the Thor sank 10 merchant ships for 56,000 tons.

USA: Everyone from the First Lady downwards had made it clear that the American war effort demands that women play dramatically different roles. Not only women themselves are being educated into new ways; so, too, are employers, labour leaders, store owners, men in uniform and legislators.
Mrs. Eleanor Roosevelt, for instance, called for easing the burden of housework for those women working to win the war. She suggested that restaurants should prepare meals which working women could pick up and take home for quick service. More child care is needed, she said, as is transportation to and from schools.
Training started this month to teach women such trades as welding, armature winding and burning. Mrs. Elinore M. Herrick, the newly-appointed director of personnel for Todd Shipyards, which as 12 yards on three coasts, said training for more difficult jobs will start soon, since Selective Service has given semi-skilled males but six months' deferment. At Republic Steel, 1,000 women have been hired in its 27 plants to make and assemble aircraft parts and accessories. They are given uniforms, hairnets and pay equal to men's. But the company says that it will draw the line on women in open-hearth areas because of the 100-degree Fahrenheit heat. Asked if more women would be hired, one Republic vice-president growled: "There are too many women here now." However, he was in the midst of 25 women reporters.
Production jobs are not the only ones open to women. Columbia University has begun a course to train women to be engineering aides for Grumman Aircraft Corporation, and the Red Cross wants more nurses' aides, targeting "leisure-class" women. Women are joining up in record numbers, according to the WAACS and WAVES. The chief of the WAVES (the US equivalent of Wrens), Mildred McAfee, says that she doesn't mind at all being called "the old man".


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A Japanese reconnaissance airplane over Adak Island establishes U.S. occupation of the island. Seven USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators on a search-attack and photo reconnaissance mission over Japanese-held Kiska Island hit hangars and ramps, starting several fires; four Japanese fighters appear and are engaged; one probable victory is claimed; two other B-24s take off, after a USN PBY Catalina sights a transport, but cannot locate it.

NEW GUINEA: General Headquarters issues a plan for the encirclement and reduction of the Buna-Gona beachhead. Upon securing Kumusi River line from Wairopi southeastward, Goodenough Island, and the north coast from Mime Bay to Cape Nelson, concerted assault is to be made on the Buna-Gona area. The advance will be along three routes: Kokoda Trail, where Australians are now pursuing the Japanese; from the south coast to Jaure along either the Rigo or Abau track, both of which are being reconnoitered; and northwest along the coast from Milne Bay.
- A U.S. force is to move over the Kapa Kapa Trail to join the Australians on the Kokoda Trail to cut the Japanese retreat at the Kumusi River. In Papua New Guinea, soldiers of the Australian 25th Brigade advance northward on the Kokoda Track from Nauro toward Manari.
- In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses and P-400 Airacobras attack Japanese forces and communications in the Owen Stanley Range, hitting Menari, Kagi, Myola Lake, the Kokoda area, Wairopi bridge, and the Buna-Wairopi trail.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, the 7,053 ton Japanese transport vessel SS Lisbon Maru, is sailing from Hong Kong, China, to Japan carrying 1,816 British and Canadian POWs. The prisoners are contained in three holds which soon became foul with the stench of sweat, excreta and vomit. Many POWs become unconsciousness through thirst, lack of fresh air and extreme heat. Men are reduced to licking the condensation from the sides of the ships hull. A bucket of liquid is lowered by the guards and thirsty men rush to grab it, only to find it was filled with urine.
On the top deck are 778 Japanese military men on their way home to Japan. At 0700 hours, a torpedo fired by the USN submarine USS Grouper strikes severely damaging the ship but causing no casualties among the prisoners. Soon a Japanese ship, the freighter SS Toyukuni Maru comes alongside and takes off all the Japanese soldiers but none of the Allied prisoners. The SS Lisbon Maru is then taken in tow heading for Shanghai, China, but some hours later the ship, now low in the water, begins to sink by the stern. Prisoners in Number 3 hold are unfortunately below the waterline and now beyond rescue. Some
prisoners in the other two holds manage to break free but are shot down as they emerge. Lisbon Maru sinks about 107 nautical miles SE of Shanghai, China, in position 29.57N, 122.56E. Another four Japanese ships appear on the scene and some escaped prisoners, swimming in the water, manage to reach the dangling ropes and start to climb aboard only to be kicked back into the water when within a few inches from the deck. Eventually, most of the surviving prisoners are taken on board the four ships and taken to Shanghai where 35 sick and wounded are unloaded. A few however, managed to swim away from the Lisbon Maru and are rescued by Chinese fishermen and taken to a group of small islands nearby.
At Shanghai, a roll call accounted for 970 men, a total of 846 had perished, 154 were from the Middlesex regiment. Of the 970 survivors, some 244 died during their first winter in the Japanese camps.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Japanese Navy Destroyer Division 11, (HIJMS Fubuki, Shirayuki, Hatsuyuki, and Muakumo), make a Tokyo Express Run to Guadalcanal. Major General Nasu and the 4th Regiment are landed.

UNITED STATES: Fuel oil is now rationed in most areas of the country.
- The first American turbojet aircraft, the Bell Model 27 XP-59A-BE Airacomet, msn 27-1, USAAF s/n 42-108784, makes its first flight at Muroc Army Air Base, Muroc, California. The flight was made with the landing gear in the down position and at 25 feet off the ground. Three more flights were made today in this aircraft. President Franklin D. Roosevelt ends two-week trip to war plants across U.S.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC In New Guinea, B-17s andP-400s pound forces and communications in the Owen Stanley Range, hitting Menari, Kagi, Myola Lake, the Kokoda area, Wairopi bridge, and the Buna-Wairopi trail; and the 71st Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium), moves from Bredden Field, Australia to Port Moresby with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 2, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Eleven USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators and 6 P-39s bomb two Japanese cargo ships in Japanese held Kiska harbor; no hits observed, drop demolition charges throughout the Main Camp area, and hit a hangar south of the seaplane ramp; four floatplanes and a biplane are shot down. Japanese aircraft bomb the U.S. held Adak Island airfield without inflicting damage.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb shipping and airfield at Rabaul on New Britain Island, damaging Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Tenryu.

ELLICE ISLANDS: The U.S. Marine Corps 5th Defense Battalion from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands, occupies Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice Islands. Funafuti is located about 699 nautical miles SSE of Tarawa Atoll in the Gilbert Islands.

NEW GUINEA: Australian troop continue moving north on the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea. At Nauro, the bodies of two Australians are found; one is bound to a tree and the second is decapitated.
In the Owen Stanley Range of Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe Japanese campsites around Myola and hit several trails in the area, while P-400 Airacobras strafe bridges at Sirorata and Wairopi and a village northeast of Wairopi.

UNITED STATES: President Roosevelt is granted power to control wages, salaries and agricultural prices as of 1 November by the Stabilization of the Cost of Living Act which becomes law today.
The Westinghouse Electric and Manufacturing Company, by amendment to a USN design study contract, is authorized to construct two 19A axial flow turbojet powerplants. Thereby, fabrication is initiated of the first jet engine of wholly American design.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2007)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s, 4 P-38s, and 8 P-39s bomb and strafe7 vessels in and around Kiska Harbor hitting a beached cargo vesseland the camp; the fighters down 6 float fighters attempting interception; the enemy bombs Adak Airfield but inflicts no damage. The 77th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group, moves from Elmendorf Field to Adak (the squadron continues to operate from Umnak Island with B-25s and B-26s until Dec 42).
The U.S. Navy announced that Army and Navy forces have occupied the Andreanof Islands, only 125 miles (201 kilometers) east of Japanese-held Kiska Island.

INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): The IATF is activated at Dinjan, India to support Chinese resistance along the Salween River by hitting supply lines inC and S Burma; the new task force, commanded by Colonel Caleb V Haynes,includes all AAF combat units in India, all based at Karachi-the 7th BG (Heavy), the 51st FG, and the 341st BG.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): HQ 347th Fighter Group and the 339th Fighter Squadron are activated on New Caledonia with P-38s, P-39s, and P-400s (a detachment of the 339th begins operating from Guadalcanal); the 67th, 68th and 70th Fighter Squadrons are transferred to the 347th FG; the 67th is based on New Caledonia with P-39s and P-400s but is operating from Guadalcanal; the 68th is based on Tongatabu, Tonga with P-39s and P-40s; and the 70th is based in the Fiji with P-39s.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian troops begin clearing an area for aerial drops at Nauro while other troops began to move forward from Ower's Corner. USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe Efogi and Myola Lake, P-40s strafe the Efogi-Buna trail, B-25 Mitchells hit a bridge at Wairopi, and a lone B-17 Flying Fortress bombs a camp on the Kumusi River.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Major General Maruyama Masao, commander of the Sendai Division of the Japanese Army, lands on Guadalcanal to lead the next offensive against the Marines. He learns that of 9,000 men already landed, 2,000 are dead and 5000 are too weak to fight and many units have no equipment. 
SBD Dauntlesses of Scouting Squadrons VS-3 and VS-71 and Marine Scout Bombing Squadrons VMSB-141 and VMSB-231 plus TBF Avengers of Torpedo Squadron Eight VT-8 from Henderson Field attack a Japanese a supply convoy en route to Guadalcanal, damaging seaplane carrier HIJMS Nisshin.

UNITED STATES: The Office of Economic Stabilization is established and authorized to establish controls on farm prices, rents, wages and salaries.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Three B-24s abort weather, bombing and photomissions over Kiska due to weather and instead attack a cargo vessel;the ship's rudder is probably damaged; 1 B-24 is damaged.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian forces continue to advance along the Kokoda Trail capturing Efogi; natives report that the Japanese have retreated to Kokoda. Australian troops complete the drop zone at Nauro located 7.6 miles S of Efogi. In the air,USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s strafe forces and occupied areas at Myola Lake, Kokoda, Wairopi, Yodda, and Buna. A U.S. reconnaissance party from the 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division reaches Jauri,
completing a reconnaissance of the Kapa Kapa-Jauri trail, which is found to be difficult but practicable for use as a route in a contemplated offensive against the Buna-Gona area. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The U.S. tanker SS Camden is sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 about 34 nautical miles WNW of North Bend, Oregon, at position 43.42N, 124.52W.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): The 72d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), based on Espiritu SantoIsland, New Hebridess with B-17s, begins operating from Guadalcanal.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24s, three P-38s and three P-39s abort a bombing, weather, and photographic mission over Kiska Island due to weather. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb airfields at Rabaul on New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, on the Kokoda Track, the main body of the 3rd Battalion, "Maroubra Force" reaches Menari. In the air, the USAAF Fifth Air Force airlifts the Australian 2/10th Battalion to Wanigela and is formed as "Hart Force" B-25s attack a convoy off Buna; A-20s hit antiaircraft positions at Sananda Point and bomb the village of Sananda; and B-17s bomb airfields at Buna.

INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): The 9th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), returns to Karachi, India from Lydda, Palestine.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s attack a convoy off Buna; A-20s hit AA positions at Sanananda Point and bomb the village of Sanananda; B-17s bomb airfields at Buna and also hit airfields at Rabaul. Lost is B-17E 41-9196.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA: B-17F "Aztec's Curse" 41-24457 bombs Gizo.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: An American offensive raid against the Japanese bases and shipping at Shortland Island in the northern Solomons is launched by Vice Admiral Rober L. Ghormley, Commander, South Pacific Area and Commander, South Pacific Force. The aircraft carrier USS Hornet is moved west of the base and the aircraft are launched early. The clouds and weather of the approaching cold front impede the attack. The formation unravels in the low cloud and rain. Hornet crews claim eight planes and two more during their withdrawal. The simultaneous raids by USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses against Buka and the Cactus Air Force against Rekata Bay are also derailed by the weather. In a second raid, SBDs of Scouting Squadrons VS-3 and VS-71 and Marine Scout Bombing Squadron VMSB-141 from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, attack a Japanese convoy, damaging destroyers HIJMS Minegumo and HIJMS Murasame 150 miles from Guadalcanal.

USN - Two F4F Wildcats from TF-17 CV Hornet, piloted by Lt. Cdr. H. G. Sanchez and Lt. (jg) W. V. Roberts Jr were escorting SBD's TBD's bombing Tonlei Harbor, flew 20 miles south to Faisi (Korovou) in the Shortlands. They straffed 2 lines of Type 97 (Mavis) flying boats moored in the channel. Sanchez estimated there were 10 aircraft and they probably destroyed 4. He noted they didn't burn so hadn't been refuelled. The main strike of Avengers arrived less than an hour later and destroyed or damaged a number of ships in the harbour. This later strike was attacked by up to 11 Type 2 floatplanes (Rufe) but either due to very bad weather (squalls) or good fortune very few of these seaplane fighters were able to engage the carrier bombers so no losses were reported by US forces. Japanese reports put JNAF losses at 3 Type 97 (Mavis) flying boats badly damaged and 1 Type 0 (Jake) floatplane destroyed.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches eight B-24s, a B-17s, ten P-39s, and eight P-38s to fly bombing and weather missions over Japanese-held Kiska Island; a large transport is bombed in the harbor which is left sinking; hits are scored on a corvette and on a large freighter at Gertrude Cove and on a hangar in Main Camp; the radio station is damaged; and a float fighter is strafed and set afire and 6 Zekes are hit on the water

CANADA: The last group of Japanese internees detained at Hastings Park internment camp in Vancouver, British Columbia, leave for camps in the British Columbia interior.

NEW CALEDONIA: Major General Millard F. Harmon, Commander U.S. Army Forces in the South Pacific Area (USAFISPA), recommends to Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley, Commander South Pacific Area and Commander of the South Pacific Force, that the projected invasion of Ndeni Island in the Santa Cruz Islands, scheduled to follow the capture of Tulagi and Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands, be postponed and that Guadalcanal be reinforced; that naval operations in the Solomons be increased; and that adequate airdrome construction personnel and equipment be sent to Guadalcanal. Admiral Ghormley decides to proceed with the plan to occupy Ndeni as a landing field site and agrees to reinforce Guadalcanal with an Army regiment and to improve airdrome facilities. The 164th Infantry Regiment of the Americal Division is chosen to reinforce Guadalcanal and the 147th Infantry Regiment (less 2 battalions) to occupy Ndeni.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/25th Battalion is advancing towards Efogi while the 2/1st Battalion advances northward from Ower's Corner. Meanwhile, units of the U.S. 32nd Infantry Division begin to advance over the Kapa Kapa Trail, 25 miles southwest of the Kokoda Track. This route over the Owen Stanley Mountains is through even worse terrain than that of the Kokoda Track.
In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force aircraft complete the movement of the reinforced Australian 18th Brigade to Wanigela on the peninsula between Dyke Acland and Collingwood Bays on the east coast of Papua; this is part of the move aimed at capture of the Buna-Gona area. The channel from Mime Bay to Cape Nelson has now been charted in order to permit shipment of supplies by water.

UNITED STATES: The Second Protocol for U.S. aid to the U.S.S.R., covering the period to 1 July 1943, is signed in Washington, D.C. A total of 4.4 million tons are to be sent to the Soviet Union, 3.3 million tons by the northern Soviet ports and 1.1 million tons by the Persian Gulf route.
- A second U.S. merchant ship is sunk off the west coast by the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 in three days. The ship is the 7,038 ton armed tanker SS Larry Dohney which sinks about 69 nautical miles NW of Eureka, California, at position 41.30N,
125.22W.
- Chester Floyd Carlson obtains a patent on the xerography process for making electrostatic copies. Carlson worked in the patent department of an electronics firm and is frustrated at the difficulty of making copies of patent drawings. He investigated various processes and developed xerography after four years of experimenting. He made the first Xerox copy on 22 October 1938. Although he received a patent in 1942, he failed to interest companies in producing copy machines until 1947, when the Haloid Company of Rochester, New York, licensed the process. The company, which later changes its name to Xerox, introduces its first copy machine in 1958.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 3rd Battalion 5th Marines advance west from the Lunga Perimeter on Guadalcanal. They meet the Japanese defenders on the east bank of the Matanikau River. Marine reinforcements arrive during the day and push the Japanese back against the river bank. Japanese commanders remain unaware, all day, of the actual situation and issue orders which are unrealistic.

U.S.A.: The British and US governments announce a United Nations Commission to investigate Axis war crimes. It will be a condition of any armistice that accused war criminals will be handed over for prosecution.
Roosevelt says that a commission will be set up after the war to judge those guilty of atrocities and mass murder.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: 3 Eleventh Air Force B-24s taking off to bomb Kiska Island and patrol Near Island abort mission due to mechanical failure and instead fly reconnaissance over Agattu, Attu, and Semichi Islands with negative results.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 8, 2007)

GUADALCANAL: Torrential rains slow the plans of the Marines on Guadalcanal. Company H of the 2nd Btn, 5th Marines finds itself between the 9th Comp. of the 4th IJA regiment and the balance of the regiment. Effective company level leadership allows Company H to recover. The main attack by the Marines is postponed one day as night approaches.

ALASKA: The Eleventh Air Force sends 9 B-24 Liberators, 3 B-17 Flying Fortresses, and 12 P-38 Lightnings to attack Kiska Island Harbor installations (starting fires in Main Camp), and strafe AA positions, hangars, a corvette (silencing her guns), and a freighter.

NEW GUINEA, B-25s bomb the Buna area while A-20 Havocs bomb the Buna- Kokoda trail; the Japanese withdrawal northeast across the Owen Stanley Range slows as they prepare to make a stand at Templeton Crossing north of Myola. The Australian 25th Brigade, 7th Division, makes contact with the Japanese rear-guard at Templeton Crossing.

CHINA: Brigadier General Claire Chennault, Commanding General China Air
Task Force of the USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, delivers a letter to Wendell L. Willkie for U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt asking for increased authority and air power in order to destroy the Japanese Air Force in China, then attack Japanese Empire. President Roosevelt had asked Wilkie to make an airplane flight around the world as his special envoy to show the world that although America is engaged in a vigorous political debate at home, she is united in her desire to combat fascism throughout the world.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches seven B-17 Flying Fortresses and ten B-24 Liberators, escorted by six P-38 Lightnings and four P-39 Airacobras to bomb the harbor on Japanese held Kiska Island, installations, and shipping: targets include shipping in Gertrude Cove, small cargo vessels in Kiska Harbor, installations at North Head, a hangar, Main Camp area (hit several times), and various shore facilities.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 30 B-17s pound numerous targets at Rabaul. 14 B-25s hit the airfield at Lae. 

CHINA: The British and U.S. governments formally relinquish extra-territorial rights and special privileges in China. This policy change reflects an effort to bolster the Nationalist Chinese government as a
strategic partner in the war against the Japanese.

NEW CALEDONIA: U.S. reinforcements for Guadalcanal in the form of the U.S. Army's 164th Infantry Regiment are on the way as a troop convoy consisting of the transports USS McCawley (AP-10) and Zeilin (AP-9) and eight high speed transports. The ships sail from Noumea.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/25th Battalion is ordered to swing left to Kagi while the 2/31st Battalion keeps moving forward to Efogi North however, the patrol from 2/25th Battalion is still being held up by the Japanese rearguard on the Track. 
In North East New Guinea, the USAAF Fifth Air Force completes the airlift of the Australian 2/7th Independent Company to Wau. Their orders are to harass the Japanese in the Mubo-Lae-Salamaua area. Meanwhile fourteen USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb Lae Aerodrome.
HQ 49th Fighter Group moves from Darwin, Australia to Port Moresby.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-7 launches a "Glen" reconnaissance aircraft to reconnoiter Espiritu Santo Island. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 7th Marine Regiment successfully completes its three-day offensive west of Henderson Field. The 1st and 2nd Battalions, 7th Marine Regiment, move out for Point Cruz and Matanikau Village where they met the Japanese 4th Infantry Regiment. About 690 Japanese are killed during the Battle of the Matanikau while the Marine Regiment have suffered fewer than 200 casualties. 
Three USAAF P-39 pilots shoot down three Imperial Japanese Navy float biplanes over New Georgia Sound about 150 miles from Henderson Field at 0700 hours local. 
In the afternoon, 20 F4F Wildcats of Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-121 are launched from the auxiliary aircraft carrier USS Copahee (ACV-12) and land at Fighter-1 Airfield. During the night, Japanese seaplane carrier HIJMS Nisshin delivers six antiaircraft guns, two 10 centimeters (3.9 inch) howitzers, equipment and 180 men on Guadalcanal while four destroyers unload mortars and 560 men of the 4th Maizuru Special Naval Landing Force.

UNITED STATES: The USN opens the first three schools for enlisted WAVES (Woman Accepted for Volunteer Emergency Service) at Stillwater, Oklahoma, (Yeoman), Bloomington, Indiana, (Storekeepers) , and Madison, Wisconsin (Radiomen).


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: 10 B-24s, 7 B-17s, and 4 P-38s fly 4 missionsto Kiska; the third mission (3 B-17s) does not make contact; theothers bomb and strafe the Main Camp area, hit shipping in Trout Lagoon andoff South Head, where gun positions and installations are also blasted; firesare started in the Main Camp and hangar areas. The 344th Fighter Squadron,343d Fighter Group, is activated at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage with P-40s. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Twenty one USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb Rabaul and nearby Lakunai Airfield on New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian troops are still not making progress against the Japanese on the Kokoda Track. In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs hit targets along the Buna-Kokoda trail and, with P-400 Airacobras, strike villages in the area of Asisi and Sanananda. The main body of the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, with supporting units, leaves Kalikodobu on foot for Jaure.

INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): HQ 51st Fighter Group and the 26th FighterSquadron move from Karachi to Dinjan, India with P-40s.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In anticipation of a Japanese counteroffensive on Guadalcanal, the marines strengthen defense positions and patrol aggressively. Three battalions of the 1st and 7th Marine Regiments plus elements of the Special Weapons Company take responsibility for the east bank
of the Matanikau River, where permanent positions are established at the river mouth.
- USMC F4F Wildcat pilots shoot down ten Japanese Navy aircraft over New Georgia Sound and Rekata Bay at 0640 hours local. By this time on Guadalcanal, 12 USAAF P-39 Airacobras of the 67th Fighter Squadron are at Henderson Field and B-17 Flying Fortresses are occasionally staging through the field.

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Senate approves the largest tax bill in history. Americans will pay US$8.5 billion (US$95.96 billion in year 2005 dollars) in corporate and income taxes during 1943.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Japanese-held Kiska Island is hit by three bombing and strafing missions flown by ten B-24s and three B-17s of the USAAF Eleventh Air Force. The B-17s make no contact but the B-24s blast harbor targets and the Main Camp.

NEW GUINEA: On the Kododa Track in Papua New Guinea, Australian troops of the 2/33rd Battalion are ordered to take Templeton's Crossing but they are unable to dislodge the Japanese.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): The 22d Troop CarrierSquadron, Air Carrier Service, Air Service Command, Fifth Air Force, movesfrom Essendon Airdrome to Garbutt Field, Australia with C-47's.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25, homeward bound from her deployment off the U.S. West Coast, torpedoes and sinks Soviet submarine L16 about 653 nautical miles W of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. The Soviet submarines L-15 and L-16 are en route from Dutch Harbor, Territory of Alaska, to San Francisco, California, and the commander of I-25 assumed they are American.
USN submarine USS Searaven torpedoes a German blockade runner in the Sunda Strait between Sumatra and Java in the Netherlands East Indies.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the day, the Japanese Navy initiates a two-part air attack against Guadalcanal which is interecepted by 39 USMC F4Fs and 12 USAAF P-39 and P-400 Airacobras. The first attack is by 17 "Zeke" fighters which are not intercepted. The second part of the attack, which is forced to a low altitude by clouds, consists of 18 "Betty" bombers and 30 "Zeke" fighters. The Japanese second force is intercepted and the Marine Wildcat pilots shoot down nine "Bettys" and two "Zekes" and the USAAF Airacobra pilots shoot down two "Bettys." U.S. loses are one Wildcat and one Airacobra.
During the night of 11/12 October, a Japanese transport force (Rear Admiral Koji Koji), formed around seaplane carriers HIJMS Chitose and Nisshin and six destroyers, reaches Tassafaronga, Guadalcanal, to disembark elements of the Japanese Army's 2d Infantry Division. Three heavy cruisers and two destroyers are to provide cover by shelling Henderson Field.
USAAF B-17s sight the cruisers and destroyers bearing down on Guadalcanal Island in the afternoon. USN Task Force 64 (Rear Admiral Norman Scott) consisting of the heavy cruisers USS Salt Lake City and San Francisco, light cruisers USS Helena and Boise and five destroyers has been formed to thwart the "Tokyo Express," a steady flow of Japanese vessels maintaining reinforcement and resupply to Guadalcanal. At about 1615 hour local, the USN ships commence a run northward from Rennel Island, to intercept the Japanese force.
By 2330 hours, when the ships are approximately 6 nautical miles NW of Savo Island, they turne to make a further search of the area. A few minutes after setting the new course, radar indicates unidentified ships to the west, several thousand yards distant. At about 2345, the Battle of Cape Esperance begins.
Search planes are ordered launched from the cruisers, but in the process of launching, USS Salt Lake City's plane catches fire as flares ignite in the cockpit. The plane crashes close to the ship and the pilot manages to get free. He is later found safely on a nearby island. The brilliant fire is seen in the darkness by the Japanese flag officers, who assume that it is a signal flare from the landing force which they are sent to protect.
The Japanese flagship answers with blinker light, and receiving no reply, continues to signal. The American force forms a battle line at right angles to the Japanese T-formation (crossing the T), and thus are able to enfilade the Japanese ships. The USN cruisers open fire and continue scoring hits for a full seven minutes before the confused Japanese realize what is taking place. They had believed that, by error, their own forces are taking them under fire. When the Japanese warships reply, their fire is too little and too late. The action is over in half an hour.
The Americans sink heavy cruiser HIJMS Furutaka and destroyer HIJMS Fubuki and cripple heavy cruisers HIJMS Aoba and Kinugasa; one destroyer of the five-ship force escapes damage.
After the battle, more than 100 of Fubuki's survivors refuse to be rescued from shark-infested waters and are forcibly pulled onto two American ships. Heavy cruiser USS Salt Lake City sustains three major hits during the action; light cruiser USS Boise is severely crippled, but manages to rejoin the group under her own power; and the destroyer USS Duncan is left gutted off Savo Island. The ships form up and steamed to Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Two USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24s abort a bombing mission to Japanese-held Kiska Island due to overcast and instead fly a shipping search west of Japanese-held Attu Island.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Stilwell, Commanding General, U.S. Army China-Burma- India Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek requests that a second 30 Chinese divisions be equipped. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, two Australian battalions converge on Templeton's Crossing on the Kododa Track. In the afternoon, one of the battalions encounters the Japanese between Myola and Templeton's Crossing but makes little progress.
In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s attack the village of Isivita and targets on the trail near Wairopi and B-25s bomb Buna, Wairopi bridge, and targets along the Buna-Kokoda Track.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The reinforcement convoy of seaplane carriers HIJMS Nisshin and Chitose with six destroyers unloads supplies and 280 reinforcements on Guadalcanal. Included in the equipment unloaded are four 105mm howitzers. These will become known to the Marines as "Pistol Pete."
Sixteen SBDs escorted by 16 F4Fs and eight P-39s take off from Henderson Field on Guadalcanal at 0515 hours, in search of the Japanese ships that resupplied the island last night. SBD pilots follow oil slicks and locate four Japanese destroyers north of the Russell Islands and a Scouting Squadron VS-71 SBD pilot scores a near miss on destroyer HIJMS Natsugumo which later sinks. At 0800 hours, 14 USMC F4Fs plus six SBDs and six TBF Avengers of Torpedo Squadron VT-8 attack the ships. The F4Fs strafe two destroyers, the SBDs score three near misses on the ship and finally, a TBF torpedoes the destroyer HIJMS Murakumo which is later scuttled by destroyer HIJMS Shirayuki.
The USN destroyers USS Gwin, Nicholas, and Sterett shell Japanese artillery positions on Guadalcanal. The first four boats of the USN's Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron Two (MTBRon 2) arrive at Government Wharf on Tulagi Island today. PTs 38, 46, 48 and 60 had arrived at Noumea, New Caledonia on 19 September and had been towed to Espirtu Santo Island. They are then towed from Espirtu Santo to a point 300 nautical miles from Tulagi by two fast minesweepers and then sailed on their own power. The second four-boat division of the squadron will arrive on 25 October.
Five USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb Japanese installations on Buka Island north of Bougainville Island.

AUSTRALIA: The 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), arrives at Fenton Field from Iron Range with B-17s.

UNITED STATES: In Washington during a radio "fireside chat," President Franklin D. Roosevelt announces that 18- and 19-year-olds will be drafted into the military services. In Washington, Attorney General Francis Biddle says 600,000 first-generation Italian-Americans, including some who have lived in the United States for decades, no longer will be classified as enemy aliens due to the result of the "splendid showing the Italians of America have made in meeting this test [loyalty to U.S.]."


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifteen USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s again bomb Rabaul, New Britain Island, concentrating on Vunakanau and Lakunai Airfields.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian troops on the Kokoda Track make no progress in advancing northward. One section of 2/25th Battalion finds evidence of Japanese cannibalism of dead Australian soldiers.
- A USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Buna, Papua New Guinea. A pair of B-25s search for Japanese warships off Goodenough, but fail to locate them. Instead they hit the Japanese landing party at Waytutu Point. On the return flight, lost is B-25C 41-12501. The 6th Troop Carrier Squadron, 63d Troop Carrier Group, arrives at Port Moresby from the US with C-47s. The 65th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Torrens Creek to Iron Range with B-17s.

NEW HEBRIDES: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-7 launches a "Glen" reconnaissance aircraft to reconnoiter American installations on Espiritu Santo Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Rear Admiral Richmond Turner, Commander of Amphibious Force, South Pacific Force, brings reinforcements to Guadalcanal. Two hundred ten men of the First Marine Aircraft Wing and 85 Marine replacements join 2,850 men of the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment in the transports USS McCawley (AP-10, ex SS Santa Barbara) and USS Zeilin (AP-9, ex SS President Jackson). Unloading despite air attacks, the vessels embark the 1st Raider Battalion and sail for New Caledonia. Troop strength is thus brought up to 23,088 men, excluding forces on Tulagi. Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, divides the Lunga perimeter into regimental sectors, massing the greatest strength on the west. At 1202 hours local, as the Army reinforcements are being put ashore, 27 "Betty" bombers escorted by 18 "Zeke" fighters, all based on Rabaul on New Britain Island, attack Henderson Field. The runway is cratered and 5,000 U.S. gallons of aviation fuel are destroyed.
Forty two Navy and Marine F4Fs and 13 USAAF P-39 and P-400 Airacobras take off but only one bomber and a fighter are destroyed; one F4F is lost but the pilot is recovered. At 1350 hours local, a second attack by 18 "Betty" bombers and 18 "Zeke" fighters occurs while the Cactus Air Fighters are being refueled. The Henderson Field runway is further damaged. A Japanese convoy of six transports and eight destroyers is spotted, 200 miles north of Guadalcanal, by the afternoon search of the Cactus Air Force. Under the direct command of Rear Admiral Takama Tamotsu, Commander of Destroyer Squadron 4, 4,500 new soldiers, a battery of both 3.9 inch and 5.9 inch artillery, the 1st Independent Tank Company, and various supplies are headed for Japanese positions on Guadalcanal.
At about 1830 hours local, the first shell from a Japanese 15 centimeter howitzer lands on Henderson Field. "Pistol Pete" is finally in battle. 
Also heading down the Slot towards Guadalcanal tonight is Vice Admiral Kurita Takeo with the battleships HIJMS Kongo and HIJMS Haruna on a bombardment mission. They carry special Type 3 shells designed for antiaircraft use, but equally deadly for bombardment use. For tonight spotting is assisted by a naval gunnery officer atop Mount Austen and another leading a group of spotter and illumination aircraft.
- Six USAAF B-17s bomb Buka Island and Tonolai on Bougainville Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches nine B-24s, six B-26s, a B-17 and 12 P-38s to bomb and strafe Japanese held Kiska Island installations and shipping; fire bombs are dropped on hangars and the Main Camp area where a large fire is started; two torpedo attacks on shipping in Gertrude Cove by B-26s score no hits; the P-38s destroy three floatplanes on the water; a P-38 is shot down. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's attack Lae. In Papua New Guinea, B-25s hit a bridge 40 miles north of Port Moresby, and the area of the Wairopi bridge.
On the Kokoda track, the Japanese offer fierce resistance to the Australian 7th Division's drive in the vicinity of Templeton Crossing and more cannibalized and mutilated bodies of Australian troops on found on the track.
The USAAF Fifth Air Force begins flying begins flying a coastal force, the U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment of the 32d Infantry Division and the Australian 2/6th Independent Company, to Wanigela.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-7 shells Espiritu Santo following the reconnaissance flight by the submarine-based aircraft yesterday.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarines sink four Japanese ships:
- In the East China Sea, USS Finback, attacking a Japanese convoy, sinks a Japanese army transport about 10 nautical miles north of Tansui, on the NW tip of Formosa, in position 25.20N, 121.25E.
- USS Greenling sinks a Japanese army cargo ship about 101 nautical miles NE of Sendai, Honshu, Japan, in position 39.33N, 142.15E.
- In the Bismarck Sea, USS Sculpin sinks a Japanese army cargo ship about 53 nautical miles WNW of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in position 03.51S, 151.21E.
- USS Skipjack sinks a Japanese army cargo ship about 456 nautical miles WSW of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, in position 05.35N, 144.25E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: At 0130 hours "Louie the Louse," a Japanese observation plane, wakes the U.S. forces on Guadalcanal. The battleships HIJMS Kongo and HIJMS Haruna pass Savo Island and slow to 18 knots. The Japanese have sent their battleships to bombard Henderson Field and destroy the aircraft of the Cactus Air Force allowing the successful resupply of their forces on Guadalcanal. They have a supply convoy coming down the slot due to arrive this evening. “Louie” brackets Henderson Field with flares and at 29,500 yards, HIJMS Kongo fires her first salvo; Haruna soon follows. The other ships of the force, the light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu, and seven destroyers, also bombard the island. The Japanese sailors topside are reminded of a fireworks display. This continues until 0256 hours during which they fire 973 shells and are opposed by the 5-inch coast defense guns on Guadalcanal and motor torpedo boats PT-60, PT-38, PT-46 and PT-48 from Tulagi.
Destroyer HIJMS Naganami turns back the motor torpedo boats. The attacks of the PTs are assumed by Vice Admiral Kurita Takeo, commander of the battleship division, to be his screen detecting a submarine. The damage is widespread around Henderson Field and Fighter One and includes 48 of 90 planes and fuel stocks at the field, putting the facility temporarily out of action. The men of the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment have spent their first night on Guadalcanal wondering if this is like all nights there.
During the morning Rear Admiral Aubrey Fitch, Commander, Aircraft, South Pacific Force, sends 17 SBDs dive bombers at Espiritu Santo and 20 F4F fighters to Henderson Field. Later in the day, 12 SBDs of Bombing Squadron VB-6 in USS Enterprise are dispatched to Guadalcanal for service with the Cactus Air Force from Fighter One airfield.
Meanwhile, due to the low fuel supply, the B-17s that had been based at Guadalcanal are withdrawn to Espirtu Santo in the New Hebrides Islands. Admiral Fitch also organizes an airlift of fuel using USAAF C-47 and USMC R4D transports carrying ten 55 U.S. gallon (46 Imperial gallons or 208 liter) drums each.
At about 1200 hours, 26 "Betty" bombers bomb Henderson Field causing heavy damage. At 1300 hours, 18 "Betty" bombers escorted by ten "Zeke" fighters attack and are met by 24 F4Fs and P-39s; nine bombers and three fighters are shot down with the loss of two Wildcats and a P-39.
The Japanese resupply convoy consisting of six transports and eight destroyer transports is sighted in the afternoon and four SBDs of USN Scouting Squadron VS-3 and three USAAF P-400 Airacobras attack at 1445 hours but score no hits. At 1745 hours, seven SBDs, six P-39s and P-400 Airacobras, refueled from gasoline found in a damaged B-17, attack but again score no hits; a P-400 is shot down by antiaircraft fire and another crashes on landing.
These attacks do not stop the convoy which reaches Guadalcanal at midnight along with another run of the Tokyo Express.
On Vella Lavella Islands, Australian coastwatchers are landed on the coast of the island by the USN submarine USS Grampus.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches three B-26s to bomb and a B-24 to fly photo reconnaissance over Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands; the B-26s hit a large cargo ship in Gertrude Cove on Kiska starting a fire, and hit buildings on Attu Island; antiaircraft fire claims a B-26.

AUSTRALIA: The Advisory War Council agrees that the government should send a request to the British requesting the return of the Australian 9th Division, Australian Imperial Force, from North Africa.
The USN's Submarine Base, Fremantle-Perth, Western Australia, is established.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA HQ 318th Fighter Group isactivated at Hickam Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii; squadrons assigned,all equipped with P-40s, are the 44th and 72d Fighter Squadrons at Bellows Field and the 73d Fighter Squadron on Midway.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 25th Brigade, 7th Division, drives the Japanese back from Templeton's crossing. USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs and P-40s attack the Japanese south of Templeton's Crossing and at Popondetta while B-25 Mitchells hit targets in the Owen Stanley Range and in the area around the bridge at Wairopi. In Northeast New Guinea, B-25 Mitchells bomb Salamaua. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese 17th Army issues tactical orders for the assault on Lunga Point, setting the date tentatively for 18 October. Beginning at 0600 hours with a strafing by four USN Fighting Squadron Five (VF-5) F4Fs, the Cactus Air Force mounts piecemeal but effective attacks against ships and newly landed Japanese troops and supplies. At 1030 hours, Brigadier General Roy Geiger, Commanding General 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, finally organizes a planned attack
of 12 SBDs dive bombers of USN Bombing VB-6 and Marine Scout Bombing Squadron VMSB-141 plus other unidentified units; eight F4F fighters of VF-5; three P-39s and a P-400 Airacobra fighters and 11 B-17s bombers of the USAAF; and a USMC PBY Catalina, the personal "flag" aircraft of General.
The PBY carries two torpedoes under its wings and after receiving radioed instructions on how to airdrop torpedoes, Marine Major Jack Cram attacks the Japanese ships. These aircraft conduct a succession of attacks on the Japanese supply convoy off Tassafaronga undamaged by VS-3s strike yesterday. The B-17s damage a transport which, along with a merchant cargo ship, is run aground, where uncontrollable fires destroy both ships. Air attacks also sink a freighter and damage destroyer HIJMS Samidare.
Two of the transports pull out at 1200 hours and the others pull out during the afternoon under continued attacks of the Cactus Air Force, but the attacks continue with another ship damaged. As the two remaining transports approach to finish unloading, they are waved off by General Ito.
A small USN resupply convoy consisting of the cargo ships USS Alchiba and Bellatirx, the gunboat USS Jamestown, the destroyers USS Meredith and Nicholas and the tug USS Vireo, each towing a barge carrying barrels of gasoline and 250-pound bombs, is en route to Guadalcanal when spotted by Japanese aircraft. All ships but the tug USS Vireo and the destroyer USS Meredith beat a hasty retreat. Cautiously proceeding, the pair beat off a two-plane Japanese attack before they received word that Japanese surface ships are in the area. Only then did they reverse course.
At 1200 hours, USS Meredith ordered old, slow, and vulnerable USS Vireo abandoned and took off her crew. Meredith then stood off to torpedo the tug at 1215 hours so that she would not fall into Japanese hands intact. Suddenly, 27 "Val" dive bombers and "Zeke" fighters, from the Japanese aircraft carrier HIJMS Zuikaku attack.
Before Meredith can scuttle the tug with a torpedo, however, after shooting down three aircraft, the destroyer is overwhelmed and sunk in the ensuing air attack, by bombs and aerial torpedoes. Vireo and the two gasoline barges, however, drifted to leeward, untouched. One life raft, crammed with some of Meredith's survivors, succeeded in overhauling the derelict tug and the men gratefully scrambled aboard.
The barges and the tug are later found, intact. When a salvage party boarded Vireo on 21 October, the ship is dead in the water with no lights, no steam, and no power. After abortive attempts to light fires under the boilers, using wood, the tug has to be taken under tow by the destroyer USS Grayson. In company with Grayson and USS Gwin, Vireo arrived safely at Espiritu Santo Island, on 23 October. Only seven officers and 56 men from the Meredith survived the attack and the three ensuing days of exposure to the open sea and sharks until they are rescued. 
At 1245 hours, 27 "Betty" bombers escorted by 9 "Zeke" fighters attack Henderson Field against virtually no opposition. A USN VF-5 pilot flying the last operational squadron F4F Wildcat, shoots down a "Zeke." During the day, the Japanese lose six "Zekes" and a reconnaissance biplane vs. three SBDs, two P-39s and an F4F. Four American pilots and 3 aircrew are lost. In the afternoon, the Hornet Air Group in the aircraft carrier USS Hornet which is on station south of Guadalcanal but out of range of Japanese aircraft, assumes responsibility for the air defense of Henderson Field while the Cactus Air Force reorganizes and repairs aircraft. By the end of the day, the Cactus Air Force is able to maintain air defense over Henderson Field and USS Hornet retires.
During the day, Japanese land-based artillery bombards the Marines' Lunga Point Perimeter.
Air resupply and reinforcements for the Cactus Air Force arrive in the form of three Marine Utility Squadron Two Hundred Fifty Four R4D-1 Skytrains each carrying twelve 55 U.S. gallon drums of aviation fuel while Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-21 pilots ferry six SBDs from Espiritu Santo Island in the New Hebrides.
A single USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 attacks shipping near Treasury Islands during the day. At the end of the day, Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Fleet and Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area, calls the situation on Guadalcanal "critical." 
During the night of 15/16 October, Japanese heavy cruisers HIJMS Chokai and Kinugasa (Vice Admiral Mikawa Gunichi) bombard Henderson Field between 0147 and 0217 hours, covering the movement of six destroyers and eleven transports with 5,000 troops to Tassafaronga. More U.S. aircraft are destroyed or damaged, more fuel is set afire and more facilities are destroyed on the airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force dispatches a B-17s, six B-26s, and four P-38s to bomb Japanese-held Kiska Island. After attacks by USN PBY Catalinas fail, USAAF B-26s sink Japanese destroyer HIJMS Oboro about 31 nautical miles NE of Kiska Island, in position 52.17N, 178.08E, and damage destroyer HIJMS Hatsuharu. One B-26 is shot down. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): A-20s and B-25s hit the village of Pawaia, trails in the Kokoda area, the Buna-Kokoda trail, and villages at the mouth and along the Mambare River; and B-25s also bomb the Mubo-Salamaua trail. B-17s bomb airfield at Rabaul, New Britain and attack targets in the Solomons, including the airfield at Buin, and shipping off Moila Point and the Shortland Islands. Lost on a cargo drop is C-47 "Maxine" 41-18585.

INDIA: A cyclone in the Bay of Bengal kills some 40,000 south of Calcutta. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Kododa Track in Papua New Guinea, the Japanese abandon Templeton's Crossing but the Australians locate them a little

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the night, a Japanese surface force (Rear Admiral Sentaro Omori), with heavy cruisers HIJMS Maya and Myoko, light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu and seven destroyers (Rear Admiral Tanaka Raizo), shells Henderson Field on Guadalcanal.
On Guadalcanal, the Japanese begin a march along the narrow trail from the Kokumbona assembly area toward attack positions east of the Lunga River. Japanese artillery shelling of the Lunga perimeter increases in volume and accuracy. U.S. patrol craft attack Japanese coastal positions from Kokumbona to Cape Esperance. Operational aircraft number 66 after arrival of 20 F4F's and 12 SBD's. 
During the day, Seabees patch up Henderson Field runways enough for use by fighters. USMC SBD Dauntlesses and USAAF P-39 and P-400 Airacobras fly seven ground-attack missions against the Japanese invasion force landing at the Kokumbona Doma Reef area just 8 miles away however, the Japanese continue to bombard Henderson Field by air strike and artillery and to land troops.
Assisting in these attacks are aircraft from Task Force 17, formed around the aircraft carrier USS Hornet (Rear Admiral George D. Murray), which strike Japanese troops on Guadalcanal, and the seaplane base at Rekata Bay, Santa Isabel Island. USS Hornet is spotted by an Japanese Navy search plane late in the morning and nine "Val" dive bombers are dispatched from Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, to attack but they cannot find the carrier.
The seaplane tender (destroyer) USS McFarland and two other ships make an emergency run to Guadalcanal to deliver aviation fuel. While unloading cargo and embarking wounded personnel in Lunga Roads, McFarland is attacked by the the nine "Val" dive bombers that could not find the Hornet. While the first seven scored no hits, the eighth hits a gasoline barge in tow alongside the tender's starboard quarter setting 40,000 U.S. gallons afire. The blazing barge is cut loose as the ninth plane made its run.
At least one bomb hits McFarland's stern, knocking out her rudder and steering engine. Her crew manages to shoot down one plane, but five men are killed, six are missing and 12 are critically wounded.
As the Japanese aircraft pull out, Marine Lieutenant Colonel Harold W. Bauer, who is leading 26 Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-212 F4Fs to Guadalcanal from Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands, arrives and single-handedly attacks them and shoots down four of the "Vals." Bauer had downed four "Zeke" fighters on 3 October and he is awarded the Medal of Honor for these two missions. USS McFarland is towed to Florida Island, where she is moored to the beach in the upper channel (later called McFarland Channel) of Tulagi harbor.
After the Japanese naval bombardment during the night, there are only 34 operational aircraft, nine of them F4F fighters, on Guadalcanal. During the day, 19 F4Fs and seven SBDs are flown from Efate Island, New Hebrides Islands, to Guadalcanal and by the end of the day, there are 66 operational aircraft on Guadalcanal.

THAILAND: USN submarine USS Thresher mines the approaches to Bangkok in the first U.S. Navy submarine mine plant of World War II.

UNITED STATES: In the arena of US public opinion, an article in The New York Times newspaper on 16 October states, "The shadows of a great conflict lie heavily over the Solomons - all that can be perceived is the magnitude of the stakes at issue. ... Guadalcanal. The name will not die out of the memories of the generation. It will endure in honor." US Navy Secretary Knox responds to a question of holding Guadalcanal: "I certainly hope so and expect so ... I will not make any predictions, but every man will give good account of himself. What I am trying to say is that there is a good stiff fight going on. Everybody hopes we can hold on."


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Four USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb the Main Camp area on Japanese-held Kiska Island and a beached vessel in Trout Lagoon; the results are unobserved due to clouds; a B-24 flying weather reconnaissance finds no trace of two destroyers, confirming their sinking on 16 October. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, bitter fighting is in progress on the Kokoda Track at Eora Creek, where the Japanese commit reinforcements.
The point unit for the Australians is the 16th Brigade which has taken over from the 25th Brigade.
Abel's Field at Fasari, on the upper Musa River near Mt Sapia, becomes operational; the field is named for Cecil Abel, a missionary who constructed it with assistance of native labor and equipment dropped by USAAF Fifth Air Force.
First luggers reach Wanigela and continue toward Pongani with men and supplies. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: A force of 18 "Val" dive bombers and 18 "Zeke" fighters from the aircraft carriers HIJMS Hiyo and Junyo have been temporarily based at Buka Airdrome on Buka Island just north of Bougainville Island. This force is airborne this morning to attack shipping off Guadalcanal. At 0720 hours local, eight Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-121 F4Fs intercept this force as the "Vals" attack two USN destroyers, USS Aaron Ward and Lardner, shelling new Japanese Army supply dumps west of the Lunga Perimeter near Tassafaronga. The Marine Wildcats disrupt the attack and shoot down six "Vals" and four "Zekes;" one Wildcat is lost along with its pilot. The destroyers continue their bombardment and fire 1,925 5-inch rounds at the supply dumps.
Throughout the day, numerous P-39 and P-400 Airacobra fighter-bombers and six B-17s bomb the Japanese supply dumps. In the afternoon, the Japanese Navy sends 15 "Betty" bombers and nine "Zekes" to bomb Guadalcanal; the Japanese aircraft are unopposed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): The 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Torrens Creek to Iron Range, Australia with B-17s.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2007)

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: Fifth Air Force B-17s attack schooners and buildings at Lorengau on Manus Island.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: On Japanese-held Kiska Island four USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb the Main Camp, score near misses on a beached vessel in Trout Lagoon, and hit a gasoline (petrol) storage area; a weather aircraft flies reconnaissance over Attu, Segula, Little Sitkin, and Gareloi Islands.

NEW CALEDONIA: Admiral William F. Halsey arrives at Noumea, New Caledonia prior to the arrival of his flagship, the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, to scout the situation. He receives a sealed envelope
containing orders, from Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area and Commander of the Pacific Fleet, to immediately take command of the South Pacific Ocean Area and the South Pacific Force.
In relieving Vice Admiral Robert L. Ghormley just days after the public release of the Battle of Savo Island, the blame for the loss is attached publically to Ghormley.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, U.S. forces advancing over the Kapa Kapa Trail, which parallels the Kokoda Track over the Owen Stanley Mountains, arrive at Pogani. The complete regiment will finish the
journey over the next three days. They will, however, not be in condition to fight due to the rigors of the trek through the mountains and jungle.
This overland journey will prove wasted, since it has become possible to airlift troops to the north shore of New Guinea. Hard fighting by the Australians continues on Kokoda Track in the vicinity of Eora Creek.
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells hit Wairopi bridge in the Owen Stanley Range, the village of Mubo, and the dock and occupied area on Pilelo Island; air movement of most of 128th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, to Wanigela by the USAAF Fifth Air Force is completed. Elements are left at Port Moresby temporarily when Wanigela Field becomes unserviceable because of rains.
- the 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Townsville, Australia to Port Moresby's 14 Mile Drome with P-38s.


SOLOMON ISLANDS: At 1300 hours local, 16 USMC and USN F4F Wildcats intercept 15 "Betty" bombers 
escorted by 9 "Zeke" fighters over Guadalcanal. The Americans claim six "Betty" bombers and four
"Zekes," Japanese Navy records state three bombers and four fighters lost. One Wildcat is lost in an operational accident and two F4Fs are shot down but there are no pilot loses.
During the early evening, a "Val" dive bomber and a "Zeke" fighter are shot down near Guadalcanal by a USMC F4F pilot and two USN Fighting Squadron VF-71 F4F Wildcat pilots.
- On Guadalcanal, construction begins on an all-weather fighter airfield to the west of Henderson Field. This field will be known as Fighter 2 or Kukum Strip.
- USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses attack shipping and aircraft in the Faisi area in the Shortland Islands, and Kahili airfield, and shipping off Kahili, Pupukuna Point, and Buin on Bougainville Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-17 flies weather reconnaissance and bomb runs over Attu, Semichi, Kiska, and Amchitka Islands; six B-24s dispatched to bomb Japanese-held Kiska Island abort the mission due to weather.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The U.S. 25th Infantry Division is alerted for movement to Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands.

NEW CALEDONIA: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 launches a "Glen" reconnaissance aircraft to reconnoiter Noumea. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, U.S. Colonel Leif Sverdrup's reconnaissance party completes march along Kapa Kapa trail, which is so poor that it is rejected as a possible route of advance, to upper Musa River, where Abel's Field is already in use. Sverdrup is the deputy to the Southwest Pacific Area's Engineer officer and he is charged with locating and developing landing fields. He began his march on 17 September.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The USN submarine USS Amberjack arrives at Espiritu Santo, assigned temporarily to Commander, Aircraft, South Pacific, for duty. Over the next three days, two of the submarine's fuel tanks will be cleaned and converted to carry aviation gasoline. She will also take on board 100-pound bombs and embark USAAF enlisted ground crew for transportation to Guadalcanal.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN destroyer USS O'Brien, damaged by submarine torpedo on 15 September 1942 breaks in two and sinks en route to United States for repairs, 53 miles NNE of Tutuila, Samoa.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The last elements of the Japanese 2nd "Sendai" Division step off along a primitive road (the "Maruyama Road") through Guadalcanal' s jungles and struggle toward attack positions south of the American-held airfields. The "road" is a 24-inch wide trail hacked through the jungle for 20-miles; the initial march started on 16 October. Each member of the elite 
2nd "Emperor's Own" Infantry Division lugs his rifle, pack and a 30-pound artillery shell over ridges and gorges. Lieutenant General Maruyama Masao, commander of the 2nd Division, is confident his division will massacre Henderson Field's defenders with a surprise attack and his staff is already planning the surrender ceremony. Another 3,000 Japanese infantry supported by artillery and tanks are readying a diversionary attack west of the airfields. As yet, the Americans have not detected the moves.
During the day, a USN minesweeper arrives off Lunga Point with one hundred seventy five 55 U.S. gallon drums of aviation fuel and a fuel barge is towed from the New Hebrides to Tulagi Island by a fleet tug. Cactus Air Force F4Fs fly a constant combat air patrol (CAP) over the fuel.
SBDs dive bombers of the USN's Bombing Squadron VB-6 and Scouting Squadron VS 71 and Marine Scout Bombing Squadron VMSB-141 from Henderson Field attack three Japanese destroyers north of Guadalcanal, damaging HIJMS Uranami.
Japanese artillery fire closes Henderson Field for part of the day.
The USN submarine USS Grampus lands Australian coastwatchers on Choiseul Island.

UNITED STATES: The War Department agrees to equip 30 more Chinese divisions.
The initial installation and deployment of the AN/ASB-3 airborne search radar is reported. This radar, developed by the Naval Research Laboratory for carrier based aircraft, has been installed in five TBF-1
Avengers by NAS New York, New York, and five SBD-3s by NAS San Pedro, California. One aircraft of each type is assigned to Carrier Air Group CVG-11 in USS Saratoga and the others shipped to Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. The remaining sets on the initial contract for 25 are to be used for spare parts and training.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24's take off for Japanese held Kiska Island but return due to weather; reconnaissance is flown to 70 miles east of Attu Island; a negative search is made for a missing C-53 Skytrooper.

INDIA: Chinese troops begin moving by air into India to meet the Ramgarh requirements. The Chinese 22d and 38th Divisions are being brought up to strength.

NEW CALEDONIA: Major General Arthur Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division on Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, reports to Admiral William F Halsey, Commander of the South Pacific Area and Commander of the South Pacific Force, aboard his flagship in Noumea harbor, and requests and is promised more support. Admiral Halsey orders the Army's 147th Infantry Regiment, which had been earmarked for the invasion of Ndeni, Santa Cruz Islands, to Guadalcanal. The Ndeni operation is never undertaken. Halsey also institutes construction of another bomber airstrip to be located at Koli Point, 12 miles SE of Henderson Field. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 16th Brigade, 6th Division, enters the fight for the Kokoda Trail, relieving the 25th Brigade, 7th Division; the Australians continue the action to clear the Eora Creek area. The U.S. 32d Infantry Division party under Captain Medendorp, having left elements at Laruni where a dropping ground is staked out, arrives at Jaure, where Captain Boice's party is searching for airfield sites.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Coral Sea, USN heavy cruiser USS Chester is hit by a torpedo on the starboard side, amidships which killed 11 and wounded 12. The torpedo was fired by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-176 about 311 nautical miles SE of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands, in position 13.31S, 163.17E.
In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Gar mines the approaches to Bangkok, Thailand.

HAWAII: The 19th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, moves from Kualoa Field to Bellows Field, Hawaii with P-40s.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese 2nd Division headquarters reaches "Clear Water Valley," 1 mile from the planned deployment area on Guadalcanal. Lieutenant General Maruyama Masao, commander of the 2nd Division, estimates this is 4 miles south of Henderson Field; it is actually 8 miles south. He sets the attack for 1800 hours on 22 October. A patrol of the supporting coastal force is taken under fire at the mouth of the Matanikau River and retires after one of its two tanks is hit.
Thirty Japanese “Zeke” fighters make a sweep over Guadalcanal before the main attack force of 16 “Betty” bombers and six “Zekes” arrives. Marine F4F pilots shoot down three “Bettys” and nine “Zekes” at 1145 hours. Henderson Field is closed for the rest of the day because of Japanese artillery fire.

UNITED STATES: The largest tax bill in history, US$6.8 billion (US$79 billion in 2004 dollars), is approved by Congress.
The Government orders the seizure of Nazi German banking operations in New York being conducted by Prescott Bush. The U.S. Alien Property Custodian takes over the Union Banking Corporation and its stock shares, all of which are owned by E. Roland "Bunny" Harriman, Prescott Bush, two other Bush associates, and three Nazi executives.
The trial of Gordon K. Hirabayashi, who violated Seattle, Washington's curfew and exclusion restrictions on 16 May 1942, starts in Seattle with Judge Lloyd L. Black presiding.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's hit Luscan Harbor on the south coast of New Britain Island.

CHINA: B-24 Liberators of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's India Air Task Force (IATF) stage through Chengtu to bomb coal mines at Lin-hsi; the plan is to blast nearby power stations and pumping facilities and flood the mines; the attack fails to flood the mines but inflicts considerable damage to the target area; this marks the first use of heavy bombers in China and the first USAAF strike north of the Yangtze and Yellow Rivers.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, a 50-man patrol of Cannon Company, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, sets out from Jaure for the Kumusi River Valley, where it subsequently establishes a defense line and is joined by Captain Alfred Medendorp's main group (Company E, 126th Infantry Regiment, Antitank and Cannon Companies and native carriers), the entire force being called the Wairopi Patrol.
The Australians maintain pressure on the Japanese along the Kokoda Track, slowly gaining ground in flanking attacks. The 16th Brigade advances and finds that the Japanese have abandoned the positions they held yesterday.
Australian General Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific Area and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, sends a message to Major General Arthur Allen, General Officer Commanding 7th Australian Division, stating, "You should consider acting with greater boldness ...General MacArthur (considers) that progress on the trail is not repeat not satisfactory. The tactical handling of our troops in my opinion is faulty." General Allen responds, "I feel that the difficulty of operations in this country are still not fully realised.... the track between Alola and Myola is the roughest and most
precipitous throughout the complete route."

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Japanese aircraft carrier HIJMS Hiyo is damaged by an engine room fire after departing Truk in the Caroline Islands and thus cannot participate in the Battle of Santa Cruz on 26 October.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese 11th Air Fleet at Rabaul begins its attacks on Guadalcanal in support of the upcoming offensive. Nine "Betty" bombers , escorted by 25 "Zeke" fighters strike Henderson Field. USMC and USN F4F pilots shoot down six "Zekes;" two F4Fs are lost.
On Guadalcanal, the Japanese 2nd Division is advancing towards the point south of Henderson Field for their attack. They have been marching for six days and are heavily engaged by the jungle. Due to their lack of progress, the attack scheduled for tomorrow night is postponed one day. Meanwhile, the Japanese coastal force, with support of artillery and tanks, attempts to cross to eastern bank of the Matanikau River but pulls back after losing a tank to U.S. fire.

UNITED STATES: Admiral Ernest J. King, Chief of Naval Operations and Commander in Chief United States Fleet, informs Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area and Commander of the Pacific Fleet, that the Joint Chiefs of Staff have agreed to strengthen air forces in South Pacific by 1 January 1943.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 22, 2007)

CHINA: The opening session of the Chinese People's Council today in Chungking is marked by the absence of any Communist delegates and a warning from Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek. Speaking obliquely about the continued factional fighting between Kuomintang and Communist troops, he points out that it is wasting manpower and materials and endangering the Chinese war effort. Success on the war front would not save China from Japan if the divisive internal economic and political battles continue, he warned.

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: To secure the northeast coast of Papua, New Guinea, the Australian 2/12th Battalion of the 18th Brigade embarks in two Australians destroyers, HMAS Arunta and Stuart at Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, and during the night of 22/23 October, land at a points on Goodenough Island., from which submarines have withdrawn 60 of the 353 Japanese stranded there on 25 August.

INDIA: A combined planning staff conference opens to consider an offensive in Burma.

ALASKA: In the Bering Sea, a USAAF Eleventh Air Force weather reconnaissance aircraft reports a submarine about 376 nautical miles north of Adak Island, Aleutian Islands, in position 52.08N, 177.21 W; a USN aircraft later makes contact and drops a depth charge but the result is unknown.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyers USS Mahan and Lamson, detached from Task Force 16 to "shoot up the Japanese picket boat line" west of the Gilbert Islands, sink a Japanese gunboat about 320 nautical miles SSE of Tarawa Atoll, Gilber Islands, in position 03.30S, 175.15E. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Lieutenant General Thomas Holcomb, Commandant U.S. Marine Corps, tours front line positions of his Marines, on Guadalcanal, amid occasional Japanese artillery fire. He also observes an air raid by 12 "Val" dive bombers escorted by 12 "Zeke" fighters at 1300 hours. Twenty nine USMC F4F Wildcats intercept and five "Vals" are lost. Their target, the destroyer USS Nicholas. 
Heavy Japanese artillery firce closes Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, for most of the day. 
On Guadalcanal during the evening, the troops of Lieutenant General Maruyama Masao's 2nd Division reach their deployment line, 4 miles south of Henderson Field. They are actually 6 to 7 miles south. The 2nd division is strung out over approximately 18 miles (29 kilometers) of rain-soaked trails. Despite some serious doubts, the attack is scheduled by Headquarters 17th Army, at Kokumbona on Guadalcanal' s north coast, for tomorrow (23 October). The Japanese plan calls for a two pronged attack from the mouth of the Matanikau River early on the 23rd. Colonels Oka and Nakaguma will command the two prongs. That night the attack south of Henderson Field will have a right wing attack under Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, commander of the 35th Brigade,, a left wing under Major General Nasu Yumio, commander of the Infantry Group 2nd Division, and the main attack under General Maruyama.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Grayback sinks a Japanese transport about 54 nautical miles southeast of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in position 04.45S, 152.53 E.

UNITED STATES: The Westinghouse Electric and Manufacturing Company, by amendment to a USN design study contract, is authorized to construct two 19A axial flow turbojet powerplants. Thereby, fabrication is initiated of the first jet engine of wholly American design.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Armed reconnaissance by seven USAAF Eleventh Air Force bombers, escorted by six P-38 Lightnings, is flown over Japanese-held Kiska Island installations, chiefly the submarine base and Main Camp; visibility is excellent and direct hits are scored, including one on the submarine base. A detachment of the 56th Fighter Squadron, 54thFighter Group, based at Harding Field, Louisiana, begins operating fromElmendorf Field, Anchorage with P-39s.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: During the night of 23/24 October, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's attack shipping at Rabaul on New Britain Island.

BURMA: Advance units of British forces reach Buthidaung. A brief skirmish with the Japanese, who have advanced from Akyab, leaves the Japanese units in control of the town.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian troops attack the Japanese at Eora Creek on the Kokoda Track but are unable to break through the Japanese lines. In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's bomb and strafe Deniki and the Deniki-Kokoda Track. HQ 19th BG (Heavy), which has been fighting since 8 Dec 41, begins a movement from Mareeba to the US.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-7 shells Espiritu Santo Island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Kingfish sinks a gunboat off the coast of Japan about 89 nautical miles (165 kilometers) south of Osaka, Honshu, in position 33.12N, 135.14E. 
A PBY Catalina spots a Japanese fleet carrier heading for Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands. Three PBYs mount a night attack against the carrier and escorting ships but the attack is unsuccessful. This
carrier will meet USN forces in the Battle of Santa Cruz Islands on 26 October.

SOLOMON ISLANDS:Henderson Field,Guadalcanal, is again made operational by the Seabees, and USMC and AAF fighters begin to inflict heavy losses on Japanese naval aircraft;
A raid of 16 "Betty" bombers with 17 "Zeke" fighters " escorting is intercepted by 24 USMC and USN F4F Wildcats and four USAAF P-39 Airacobras at about 1130 hours. The American pilots claim 23 "Bettys" (of the 16 that attacked!) And two "Zekes."
The Japanese soldiers south of Henderson Field drop their packs and move out for the starting points. Many scouts fail to return, others report jungle in every direction. By midafternoon, most advance units
are still in thick jungle. Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, commander of the 35th Brigade, changes his part of the attack plan, moving east. Lieutenant General Maruyama Masao, commander of the 2nd Division, orders no changes are allowed. Kawaguchi argues and Maruyama dismisses him from his command. At 1800 hours, the Japanese artillery barrage begins with the heaviest fire to date. The attack, under Colonel Nakaguma Tadamasu, commander of the 4th Infantry Regiment, makes a determined but futile efforts to cross the Matanikau River mouth and overrun the 3d Battalion of the 1st Marine Regiment. The attack begins with nine tanks moving out. Marine anti-tank guns take on the tanks. Four batteries of Marine artillery respond. The Japanese sustain heavy losses: 600 are estimated killed and at least eight tanks are knocked out. The Marine casualties are 25 killed and 14 wounded. The attacks by Colonel Oka and General Maruyama which are supposed to start at the same time do
not. They are still fighting the jungle.

UNITED STATES: A commercial airliner and a USAAF bomber collide in the air over Mount Jacinto, Palm Springs, California, at 1715 hours local killing all 12 aboard the airliner. The commercial airliner is Douglas DC-3-178, msn 1555, registered NC16017 by the U.S. airline American Airlines; the bomber is a Lockheed (Model 137-27-02) B-34-VE Lexington. The midair collision at 9,000 feet (2 743 meters) destroys the rudder of the DC-3 causing it to crash, the B-34 lands safely with minor damage. The
accident report blames the reckless and irresponsible conduct of the bomber pilot in deliberately maneuvering a bomber in dangerous proximity to an airliner in an unjustifiable attempt to attract the attention of the first officer, his friend aboard the airliner. Composer and song writer Ralph Rainger, 41, is among the dead . Rainger's compositions include "Thanks for the Memory," "June in January," "Blue Hawaii" and "Ebbtide."


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 24, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The Japanese decide to abandon Attu and move the troops to Kiska. The Americans are unaware of this, and never know they could have taken the island without a shot. Kiska, however, is being turned into a fortress, with underground bunkers, flak guns, and midget submarine pens.
Three USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-17's hit the Japanese-held Kiska Island submarine base; results are not observed; and a weather reconnaissance flight is made over Attu Island. 

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: Organized resistance against Australian troops on Goodenough Island ceases; 250 Japanese are withdrawn to Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, by destroyers after nightfall.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI)): The 11th Bombardment Squadron, 341st BG (Medium), based at Kunming with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Nanning.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 16th Brigade, 7th Division, continues to drive the Japanese back along the Kokoda Track but meets heavy resistance at Eora Creek. Meanwhile, after an exhausting overland journey, the head of the U.S. 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, reaches Jaure. From there the force is to move to the Buna area via Natunga and Bofu, with the antitank and Cannon Companies protecting its rear and harassing the Japanese in the Wairopi area. In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's hit Lae Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 1245 hours, two U.S. naval aircraft carrier forces, comprised of USS Enterprise and Hornet, rendezvous about 288 nautical miles NE of Vila, Efate Island, New Hebrides Islands, and come under command of Rear Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, commander of Task Force 16. 
USN submarine USS Nautilus sinks a Japanese cargo ship about 45 nautical miles ENE of Aomori, Honshu, Japan, in position 41.10N, 141.38E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, a Japanese column is observed east of the Matanikau River on the foothills of Mt Austen in the afternoon and bombarded by artillery and aircraft with unobserved results. Shortly after midnight 24/25 October, a regiment of the main Japanese assault force attacks the southern flank of the Lunga perimeter, where 1st Battalion of the 7th Marine Regiment is thinly spread along a 2,800-yard front, the 2d Battalion having been withdrawn to plug a gap between the Lunga perimeter and the forward positions along the Matanikau River. Marines, assisted by fire of adjacent troops, the 2d Battalion of the 164th Infantry Regiment, and reinforced during night by the 3d Battalion of the 164th Infantry Regiment, hold against repeated attacks, and the Japanese retire during the morning of 25 October. 
USMC and USAAF fighters at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, continue to inflict damaging losses upon the Japanese naval air force; Japanese ground forces, attacking aggressively, are again repulsed by defenses around Henderson area.

UNITED STATES: Over 8,000 Japanese American prisoners are working to save the beet and potato crop harvest in various western states.
Spike Jones and his City Slickers' record of "Der Fuehrer's Face" with vocal by Carl Grayson makes it to the Billboard Pop Singles chart. The song is from the Walt Disney animated short "In Nutzi Land.." This is the first of his records to make the charts and it stays there for ten weeks and rises to Number 3.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Thirteen USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's bomb shipping at Rabaul, New Britain Island. 

CHINA: Twelve B-25s and seven P-40s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force (CATF), hit Kowloon Docks at Hong Kong; 21 aircraft intercept and a B-25 and a P-40 are shot down; this marks the first loss of a CATF B-25 in combat; the Japanese interceptors are virtually annihilated; during the night of 25/26 October, six B-25s, on the first CATF night strike, continue bombing Hong Kong, hitting the North Point power plant which provides electricity for the shipyards; three other B-25s bomb the secondary target, the Canton warehouse area, causing several large explosions and fires.

INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): In India, Japanese aircraft attack airfields connected with the the India-China air transport route, heavily bombing Dinjan and Chabua fields and scoring hits also at Mohanbari and Sookerating;10 US aircraft are destroyed and 17 badly damaged; 9 Japanese aircraft are downed. The 492d Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy),arrives at Karchi, India from the US with B-24s; and the 493d BombardmentSquadron is activated at Karachi and assigned to the 7th BG (the 492d and 493d will fly their first mission on 24 and 26 Jan 43 respectively).

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe the Isurava-Kokoda Track, the west bank of the Kumusi River, and the area north of Asisi as Australian ground forces push toward Kokoda in the Owen Stanley Range.
HQ 38th BG (Medium) and the 405th Bombardment Squadron move from Townsville to Port Moresby with B-25s. The 93d Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), begins a movement from Mareeba to the US.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarines are active off Japan:
- At 1100 hours, USS Nautilus sinks a sampan about 201 nautical miles ESE of Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan, in position 41.45N, 145.32E.
- USS Whale lays mines off Honshu, Japan, at the entrance to Inland Sea and later sinks an armed tanker about 68 nautical miles SSE of Tokushima, Shikoku, Japan, in approximate position 33.00N, 135.00E.

CORAL SEA: In the Coral Sea during the afternoon, a USAAF B-17 on a sea-search mission sights a powerful Japanese Task Force northwest of Santa Cruz Island, Solomon Islands, heading for Guadalcanal. With the Japanese Army bogged down in the jungles of Guadalcanal for the past several days, the Japanese Navy must take action or return for fuel.
Their aircraft carriers HIJMS Shokaku, Zuikaku, Zhiho and Junyo, with supporting ships, are steaming northeast of Guadalcanal. The USN has the aircraft carriers USS Hornet and Enterprise with escorts. The Japanese have 199 operational aircraft with the U.S. carriers showing 133 operational aircraft. With both sides receiving assistance from land based aircraft, they have spotted both sides carriers. The Battle of the Santa Cruz Islands will occur tomorrow.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese Army on Guadalcanal finally reach the Marine Defensive Line, south of Henderson Field in force, between 0000 and 0100 hours. The battle first involves the 1st Battalion 7th Marine Regiment and the machine guns of Sergeant John Basilone keep the Japanese off balance. Basilone is later awarded the Medal of Honor for action this night. As the battle progressed, Lieutenant Colonel Lewis (Chesty) Puller, Commanding Officer 1st Battalion, brings in his reserves, platoons of the Army's 3d Battalion, 164th Infantry Regiment. By 0200 hours, the entire 3d Battalion is ordered to the line. The soldiers are placed with Marines rather than as a unit. The attack continues until dawn with the center of the line pulling back and absorbing the attack. Isolated small groups of Japanese have gotten through the line.
Marine patrols find 67 during the day; 300 more Japanese have fallen in front of the Marine Lines. Artillery and mortars have claimed uncounted soldiers in the jungle and woods beyond the perimeter.
The daylight occupies the Americans with four air strikes, between 1420 and 1515 hours, from Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, and naval bombardments. The first is from a cruiser, five destroyers and a minelayer. The Japanese move in and sink the tug USS Seminole and patrol craft YP-284 which are unloading aviation gasoline, howitzers, and marines about 3.5 miles E of Lunga Point. Three Japanese destroyers take the two ships under fire and sink both of them. Shortly after beginning the Japanese bombardment, a Marine battery hits a gun mount on the destroyer HIJMS Akatsuki which retires under a smoke screen. During this retirement the Cactus Air Force has four F4F Wildcats of Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-121 strafe them.
The second Japanese bombardment fleet is spotted by the Cactus Air Force and five SBDs of Scouting Squadron VS-71 attack at 1300 hours. Light cruiser HIJMS Yura is struck with a 1,000 pound and a 500 pound bomb and destroyer HIJMS Akizuki suffers a near miss. Two more attacks from the Cactus Air Force do no damage. Then an attack from five SBDs of VS-71, four USAAF P-39s with bombs and three F4Fs, followed immediately by an attack from six USAAF B-17's finishes off light cruiser HIJMS Yura and damage another destroyer.
The Japanese raid, at 1500 hours hits the Henderson Field graveyard of wrecked aircraft. Losses include ten "Zeke" fighters, two "Betty" bombers and two F4Fs. The Wildcat pilots are rescued. Today will become known as Dugout Sunday on Guadalcanal. At 1930 hours, Japanese artillery begins firing on Marine positions near the coast on the west side of the perimeter. Between 2000 and 2400 hours, the Japanese column fights the jungle to reach their attack positions. The Marines of the 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment and soldiers of the 3d Battalion, 164th Infantry Regiment sort out their units and settle in their sector, south of Henderson Field. At 2000 hours, Japanese artillery fire hits this sector for about an hour and this is followed by three hours of small actions against the American line with groups of 30 to 200 Japanese attacking piecemeal.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2007)

CHINA: B-25's of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force move to western China to carry out the neutralization of Lashio, Burma, where the Japanese have aircraft they are using against the Dinjan, India area; P-40s continue to hit the Hong Kong-Canton area, using dive-bombing tactics for first time in the area.

INDIA: The Japanese again bit airfields in Assam connected with the India-China air transport route, concentrating on Sookerating. A freight depot, containing food and medical supplies for China, is destroyed but no U.S. aircraft are lost. Due to a lack of warning, no fighters intercept the attacking force. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's attack Salamaua and Lae Aerodromes. In Papua New Guinea, an A-20, escorted by P-40s, bomb and strafe trails in the Missima-Kaile-Deniki area.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The 21,936 ton U.S. liner SS President Coolidge, chartered for use as a troop transport, blunders into a U.S. minefield off Espiritu Santo at 0930 hours and strikes two mines; the ship is beached to facilitate salvage, but slips into deep water and sinks. Four of the 5,050 Army troops are lost in the accident, as is one of the 290-man merchant complement. There are no casualties among the 51-man Armed Guard.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Battle of Santa Cruz Islands occurs as Task Force 16 (Rear Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid) and TF 17 (Rear Admiral George D. Murray) engage a numerically superior Japanese force (Vice Admiral Nagumo Chuichi). Although the Japanese achieve a tactical victory, the failure of their simultaneous land offensive on Guadalcanal means that they cannot exploit it to its fullest. The dwindling number of Japanese carrier planes cannot eliminate Henderson Field, while fuel shortages compel the Combined Fleet to retire on Truk Island in the Caroline Islands.
Americans control the skies above the sea routes to Guadalcanal. The victory, however, does not come cheaply in this, the fourth major carrier battle of 1942, for the USN aircraft carrier USS Enterprise is damaged by planes from Japanese aircraft carriers HIJMS Junyo and Shokaku; aircraft carrier USS Hornet is damaged by planes from HIJMS Junyo, Shokaku, and Zuikaku; battleship USS South Dakota and light cruiser USS San Juan are damaged by planes from HIJMS Junyo; destroyer USS Smith is damaged by a crashing carrier attack plane; during the operation of fighting the fires on USS Hornet and taking off her survivors, destroyer USS Hughes is damaged in a collision with the doomed carrier (as well as by friendly fire earlier in the action).
The attempt to scuttle the irreparably damaged USS Hornet, by gunfire and torpedoes from destroyers USS Mustin and Anderson fails; destroyer Porter is accidentally torpedoed by a battle damaged and a ditched TBF of Torpedo Squadron VT 10, and, deemed beyond salvage, is scuttled by destroyer USS Shaw. SBDs of Scouting Squadron VS 10 in USS Enterprise damage aircraft carrier HIJMS Zuiho; SBDs of Bombing Squadron VB8 and VS8 in USS Hornet damage carrier HIJMS Shokaku and destroyer HIJMS Terutsuki; TBF Avengers of VT6 in USS Hornet damage heavy cruiser HIJMS Chikuma.

JAPAN: At 0900 hours, USN submarine USS S-31 sinks an armed transport off the east coast off Paramushiru Island, Kurile Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Shortly after midnight, the main attack against the Lunga Perimeter begins again on Guadalcanal. The front manned by the 3rd Battalion, 164th Infantry Regiment is under heavy attack by the Japanese 16th Infantry Regiment. 37mm canister fire from two guns of Weapons Company 7th Marine Regiment stops the attack cold. Some survivors succeed in infiltrating the defense lines and are hunted down. This attack, like last night, is short the right wing which is still lost in the jungle. It has turned to the east (right) due to reports of US forces and is not in position. The reports are false.
Near the coast, just east of the mouth of the Matinakau River, Colonel Oka finally reaches a position to attack. This attack falls on the 2nd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment. The Japanese are heard approaching late last night. At 0300 hours the attack begins. The mortar fire of the battalion and machine gun fire from Sergeant Mitchell Paige (MOH) of the 2-7 hold off the Japanese regimental sized attack until 0500 hours. The Japanese 3rd Battalion, 4th Infantry Regiment, finally scales the steep slope and replaces Company F from the crest of the ridge.
Seventeen men under Major Conoley attack at 0540 hours. They eject the Japanese from the hill. This unit is drawn from communication specialists, cooks, bandsmen, and several riflemen. They receive assistance from Sergeant Paige, Company G, 7th Marine Regiment and Company C, 5th Marine Regiment. At 0800 hours, Lieutenant General Hyakutake Seikichi, Commanding General of the 17th Army, stops the attack. During the last five day, U.S. casualties are 86 killed in action and 192 wounded in action; the Japanese lose 1,553 troops south of Henderson Field and 800 near the Matinakau River.
The number of U.S. operational aircraft on Guadalcanal is now 29.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be on vacation untill monday, so I wont be posting anything for Oct 27th, 28th untill then.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Oct 29th 1942:*

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A force of Japanese infantry, engineers, antiaircraft guns, and support units lands at Holtz Bay on Attu Island. Simultaneously, 1,100 troops from the 303rd Independent Infantry Battalion sail for Shemya Island. As they sail, USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 flies overhead. A USAAF Eleventh Air Force aircraft flies a special reconnaissance mission with Lieutenant General Simon B Buckner, Commanding General Alaska Defense Force, aboard. The flight covers Tanaga, Amchitka, and Japanese held Kiska Islands.

AUSTRALIA: Prime Minister John Curtin cables British Prime Minister Winston Churchill that it is of vital importance to the Australian Government to get the Australian 9th Division back.

CANADA: First traffic rolls over the 1,600 mile Alcan Military Highway from Dawson Creek, British Columbia, to Fairbanks, Territory of Alaska.

NEW GUINEA: Australian patrols find that the Japanese have abandoned their positions at Eora Creek from which they have held up the Australians for a week. The Australian troops pursue the Japanese along the Kokoda Track. In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's hit the Isurava-Deniki and Abuari-Kaile trails.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Grenadier lays mines in the Tonkin Gulf off Haiphong, French Indochina.
In the Coral Sea, a USN PBY-5 Catalina of Patrol Squadron VP 11 sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-172 about 268 nautical miles SE of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, in position 13.01S, 162.45E. The sub is spotted on the surface and crash-dives and is underwater when two 650-pound depth charges are dropped. A large quantity of oil appeared and remained on the surface the following day. All 91 hands aboard, including Rear Admiral Okamoto Yoshisuke, Commander of the 12th Squadron of the Kure Submarine Flotilla. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the aftermath of recent action on Guadalcanal, the Japanese are consolidating their units west of the Lunga Perimeter. Part of this action occurs as various units struggle in over the next several days. Much of their equipment has been left behind as the Japanese again fight the jungle and hunt for food during their trek. The 1st Marine Division prepares for an offensive to drive the Japanese westward beyond the Poha River.
The 2d Marine Regiment (less 3d Battalion) is ordered to Guadalcanal from Tulagi to assist in the offensive; the 3d Battalion, which has been operating as mobile reserve in the Lunga area, is to return to Tulagi for garrison duty. The attack is to begin on 1 November after outposts have been established west of the Matanikau River and bridges have been constructed across the river.
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's attack shipping in the Bougainville Strait between Buin and Faisi Islands. 

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt offers to send an American division from the Territory of Hawaii to the Southwest Pacific Area. Roosevelt claims that the "common cause" would best be served by the retention of the Australian 9th Division in the Mid East.
- A 1943 production objective of 107,000 aircraft is given top priority by President Roosevelt in his instructions to Donald M Nelson, Chairman of the War Production Board.

*Oct 28th 1942:*
ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24's turn back from an attempted attack on the Japanese-held Kiska Island submarine base because of adverse weather; a B-17's bombs Attu Island with unobserved results and flies weather reconnaissance over Kiska, Amchitka, and Tanaga Islands.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, B-17's bomb shipping in the harbor at Rabaul while B-25's hit the airfield at Gasmata.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): The 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, begins moving from Tongatabu to New Caledonia.

CANADA: At Kluane Lake, Yukon Territory, Canadian Health Minister, Ian Mackenzie, and the U.S. Secretary of Alaska, Edward L. Bartlett, cut a ribbon to open the Alcan Military Highway, today known as the Alaska Highway. The 1,600 mile road, from Dawson Creek, British Columbia, to Fairbanks Alaska, is built to move supplies and munitions rapidly north in case of Japanese invasion.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, and a portable hospital begin the difficult march from Jaure toward Natunga and Bofu, preceded by two companies, which are to secure dropping grounds.

UNITED STATES: After completing Officer Candidate School, former Hollywood actor Clark Gable is commissioned a second lieutenant in the U.S. Army Air Forces.
Procurement of the expendable radio sonobuoy for use in antisubmarine warfare is initiated as the Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Fleet, Admiral Ernest J. King, directs the Bureau of Ships to procure 1,000 sonobuoys and 100 associated receivers.


*Oct 27th 1942:*
ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24's flying an attack on the Japanese-held Kiska Island submarine base turn back due to weather; a weather aircraft flies reconnaissance over Gareloi, Segula, Kiska, and Attu Islands.

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: USAAF Fifth Air Force P-39's escort Australian Hudsons in a strike against small craft at Ferguson Island.

INDIA: British General Archibald Wavell, Commander in Chief India, and U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief US China-Burma- India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC), agree that Stilwell shall conduct an offensive in the Hukawng Valley of northern Burma and occupy the area Myitkyina-Bhamo and make contact with Chinese forces from Yunnan. The Americans are to be
responsible for construction of the Ledo Road to Myitkyina; the road is eventually to link with Burma Road. 

NEW GUINEA: Australian troops are held up on the Kokoda Track. Engineers work to repair the bridges over Eora Creek which are washed away by heavy rains overnight.
USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s hit trails in southeast Papua New Guinea, around Alola, Isurava, and Abuari.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The abandoned aircraft carrier USS Hornet, damaged by bombs and torpedoes and attempted scuttling yesterday, is sunk by Japanese destroyers HIJMS Akigumo and Makigumo at 0135 hours, about 398 nautical miles east of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands, in position 08.38S, 166.43E. The USN now has only four aircraft carriers in commission.
At 2200 hours in the South China Sea, the USN submarine USS Tautog sinks a Japanese transport/cargo ship about 124 nautical miles ESE of Saigon, French Indochina, in position 10.20N, 108.43E.

UNITED STATES: The Army Air Forces School of Applied Tactics (AAFSAT) is established at Orlando, Florida, tasked with testing and demonstrating tactical unit organization, equipment and techniques; training of select USAAF, Army and Navy personnel in air tactics and doctrine; and training of air intelligence officers and air inspectors.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 twice flies reconnaissance over Agattu and Japanese-held Kiska Islands; there are no bombing mission as all bombers are on alert for possible naval targets.

NEW CALEDONIA: A "Glen" seaplane is launched from Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 and reconnoiters Noumea, New Caledonia Island.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian advance up the Kokoda Trail reaches Alola. This is 10 miles from Kokoda. One Brigade will proceed directly up the track, the other will advance more easterly to Oivi.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USMC F4F Wildcats from Guadalcanal make a dawn attack on the Rekata Bay Seaplane Base on Santa Isabella Island. The Marine pilots shoot down three "Rufe" seaplane fighters (Nakajima A6M2-N, Navy Type 2 Fighter Seaplanes) and two "Pete" biplanes (Mitsubishi F1M2, NavyType 0 Observation Seaplane) at 0515 hours.
- USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb the harbor and shipping at Buin on southern Bougainville Island.
- USN Task Group 64.2 (Rear Admiral Norman Scott), comprising light cruiser USS Atlanta and four destroyers, bombards Japanese positions at Point Cruz, Guadalcanal.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force weather and reconnaissance flight is flown over Japanese held Attu and Kiska Islands; over Kiska, the weather aircraft draws antiaircraft fire from Little Kiska Island; no other missions as all combat aircraft are alerted for a possible naval target. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's bomb shipping at Rabaul on New Britain Island. 

JAPAN: The Central Agreement between the Japanese Army and Navy, concerning the strengthening of defenses in the Aleutian Islands, Territory of Alaska, U.S., is published as Navy Directive No. 155. The objective of the operations is to increase the land forces necessary for occupying and securing the western Aleutian Islands, thereby strengthening its defenses.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/31st Battalion on the Kododa Track arrives in Isurava early in the afternoon. Meanwhile, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe Nauro and the area to the north while B-25 Mitchells strafe supply trucks southeast of Gona.

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal Colonel Tsuji Masanobu arrives at the Japanese 17th Army headquarters at Kokombona. He has retraced the route of the Japanese 2nd Division in 2.5 days wracked with malaria. Fresh men took a week to make this hike. He describes the failed attack and current situation. They abort plans to land the 38th Division east of the Lunga perimeter.
The 1st Marine Division completes preparations for their offensive on Guadalcanal. The 5th Marine Regiment and 2d Marine Regiment (less 3d Battalion) move into attack positions along the Matanikau River. During the night of 31 October/1 November, Company E of the 5th Marine Regiment crosses the Matanikau River and outposts the west bank, and the 1st Engineer Battalion constructs three footbridges.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's bomb shipping in Buin, Bougainville- Faisi Island-Tonolai, Bougainville Island area.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2007)

INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): During Nov 42, the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth Air Force, based at Karachi, India, with F-4s, sends a flight to operate from Kunming, China until July 1943 (first mission is 1 Dec).

HAWAII: HQ 307th Bombardment Group arrives at Hickam Field, Hawaii from the US. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): The 431st Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), moves from Viti Levu, Fiji , to Espiritu Santo with B-17s. During Nov, the 98th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo, begins operating from Guadalcanal , Solomon with B-17s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb the airfield and dump area at Lae. B-17's strike shipping in the Buin-Faisi, Shortland-Tonolai. Kahili Airfield is also attacked. Lost is B-17E 41-2635. Force landed at 7-Mile Drome is A-20A "Little Hellion" 40-166. A detachment of the 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 315th Troop Carrier Group, begins operating from Cairns, Queensland, Australia with C-47s (squadron is enroute to Australia from the US). 

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Marine Division, with artillery, naval gunfire, and air support, launches an attack toward the Poha River. The 5th Marine Regiment, followed by the 2d Marine Regiment (less the 3d Battalion) in reserve, crosses footbridges over the Matanikau River at 0630 hours and drives west about 1,000 yards (914 meters) in two columns to positions short of Point Cruz, the 1st Battalion , the right flank column, meeting considerable delaying opposition along the coast. The Whaling Group (3d Battalion of the 7th Marine Regiment and scout-sniper detachment) crosses the river upstream and advances west on the inland route to protect the left flank of the 5th Marine Regiment.
To forestall expected Japanese landings in the Koli Point area, east of the Lunga perimeter, the 2d Battalion of the 7th Marine Regiment starts east toward the Metapona River. The only authenticated US bayonet charge of the campaign is conducted by Company I. By nightfall they are west of Point Cruz.
The first squadron of Marine MAG-11, Marine VMSB-132 begins arriving at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal. The squadron is equipped with SBD Dauntlesses.

BOUGAINVILLE: B-17's strike shipping in the Buin area of southern Bougainville Island. Kahili Airfield on southern Bougainville is also attacked.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2007)

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26 Marauders bomb Dili on East Timor Island, Netherlands East Indies.

(POA, Seventh Air Force): The 370th, 371st, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons, 307th BG (Heavy), arrive at Kipapa Field, Wheeler Field, Kahuku and Dillingham Field, Hawaii respectively from the US with B-24s (sea-search missions are flown in Nov-Dec). 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): The 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, arrives on New Caledonia from Tongatabu, Tonga with P-40s (first mission is 12 Nov). 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 25th Brigade, which has reentered the battle for the Kokoda Track, seizes Kokoda and its airfield, greatly facilitating supply and reinforcement of Australians in this area. Piecemeal movement by night of the 128th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, less elements still at Port Moresby, by lugger from Warngela to Pongani and Mendaropu is completed by this time and supplies are being accumulated. General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief, Southwest Pacific Area, sets 15 November as the tentative date for an attack to reduce the Buna-Gona beachhead and agrees to a proposal by General Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, that troops be transferred by air to Pongani. 
- USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s sink a Japanese army cargo ship off Buna.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: A "Glen" small seaplane is launched by a Japanese submarine and flies a reconnaissance mission over Efate Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Tonkin Gulf of the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Tambor lays mines in Hainan Strait between Hainan Island and the Chinese mainland.

BISMARK SEA: In the Bismarck Sea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's attack shipping northeast of Buna, Papua New Guinea while.

SOLOMON ISLANDS:In the Solomon Sea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's strike at a convoy south of New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal, the 3d Marine Regiment envelops the Japanese on the coast at Point Cruz. The 3d Battalion joins the 1st Battalion in the coastal battle east of Point Cruz while the 2d Battalion, on the left, drives north to the coast west of Point Cruz and turns east, trapping the Japanese. The 2d Marine Regiment (less 3d Battalion) moves forward on the left of the 5th Marine Regiment to continue a westward attack. Stores, ammunition, and one Army and one Marine Corps 155 mm gun battery arrive at Lunga Point. The two batteries are the heaviest U.S. artillery to reach the island and the first capable of countering enemy fire effectively. East of the Lunga perimeter, the 2d Battalion of the 7th Marine Regiment crosses the Metapona River mouth and establishes itself near Tetere village. During the night 2/3 November, the Japanese 17th Army lands supplies and about 1,500 men east of Koli Point to supply and reinforce the Japanese already there; they are ordered to construct an airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Fore B-17's attack a ship south of Gasmata, New Britain Island.

CHINA: Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek agrees conditionally to plans formulated during a recent conference in India, promising 15 divisions from Yunnan, provided the Allies furnish strong sea and air forces.
Lt. General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) in Burma, is to command the Chinese Army in India (CAl) during Burma operations. Chiang’s promise of the Yunnan divisions leads to accelerated planning for the reorganization of Yunnan force, called Y-Force. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26 Marauders bomb Dili on Portugese Timor Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's bomb the airfield and wharf at Lae. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 2d Battalion 7th Marine Regiment, begins a firefight with Japanese units east of the Metapona River. Without radio contact or air or naval support, Colonel Herman Hanneken, commander of the 7th Marine Regiment, conservatively pulls back. When he is finally able to contact Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, in the afternoon, the 1st Battalion 7th Marine Regiment, by boat, with the 2nd and 3rd Battalions 164th Infantry Regiment, are sent to reinforce. With initial assistance of the Cactus Air Force, and the artillery of the 3rd Battalion 10th Marine Regiment, they turn the tide east of the Lunga Perimeter. In the closing moments the 2d Battalion receive friendly fire from the Cactus Air Force.
General Hattori has arrived on Guadalcanal to observe and report the situation of the 17th Army to Tokyo. His initial accounts are of battalions crushed by shelling; the "actual situation is beyond imagination. " He reports that no future contribution from the 2nd Division should be counted on.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-65 is sunk in the harbor of Kiska Island, when she accidentally dives into a reef while seeking to avoid an attack. Bad weather at Umnak Island and Dutch Harbor on Unalaska Island and a flooded field at Adak Island preclude missions by the USAAF Eleventh Air Force; a new Adak Island runway permits an air alert.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26 Marauders bomb Japanese strongpoints at Aileu on Portugese (East) Timor Island. 

FIJI ISLANDS: Japanese submarine I-31 launches a "Glen" seaplane to reconnoiter Suva.

NEW CALEDONIA: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 launches a "Glen" seaplane to reconnoiter Nouméa, New Caledonia Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 16th Brigade begins an attack on Oivi and finds the Japanese prepared fora firm stand. Colonel Leif Sverdrup, the deputy to the Southwest Pacific Area Engineer Officer, by this time has cleared sites for three more airfields in the general vicinity of Dyke Ackland Bay, the most important of these at Pongani.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's and B-25's bomb the town and harbor of Salamaua.
In Papua New Guinea, A-20's hit troop concentrations at Oivi, where an Australian attack meets firm resistance; transports fly most of the remainder of the U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, to Wanigela.

AUSTRALIA:HQ 90th BG and the 319th, 320th, 321st and 400th Bombardment Squadrons arrive at Iron Range, Queensland, Australia from Hawaii with B-24s (first mission is 13 Nov).

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Lunga perimeter command is reorganized and garrison is reinforced, two sectors are established, the commander of each being responsible to 1st Marine Division headquarters. Brigadier General William H. Rupertus, Assistant Commanding General of the division, is assigned the sector east of Lunga River and Brigadier General Edmund B. Sebree, Assistant Commanding General of the Americal Division, the western sector.
The 8th Marine Regiment, reinforced, of the 2d Marine Division debarks from a naval task force in the Lunga-Kukum area and is attached to 1st Marine Division.
The 1st Marine Division halts their westward offensive short of Kokumbona because of a Japanese threat east of perimeter. The 2d Marine Regiment (less 3d Battalion), reinforced by the 1st Battalion of the 164th Infantry Regiment, after driving 2,000 yards (1829 meters) west of Point Cruz, breaks off their attack and digs in at Point Cruz; the 5th Marine Regiment and the Whaling Group return to positions east of the Matanikau River.
East of the perimeter, Brigadier General Rupertus and Headquarters and 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, arrive in the Koli Point area to assist the 2d Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment. The 164 Infantry Regiment (less 1st Battalion) and Company B of the 8th Marine Regiment march to the west bank of the Nalimbiu River in the region south of the 7th Marine Regiment and elements start north along the river. Meanwhile, the naval task force transporting the 8th Marine Regiment lands forces at Aola Bay to establish an airfield.
The Aola Force (1st Battalion of 147th Infantry Regiment; companies C and E of the 2d Marine Raider Battalion; the 5th Defense Battalion detachment; Battery K of the 246th Field Artillery Battalion, Americal Division; and 500 naval construction troops) establishes a beachhead a little east of the Aola River without opposition.
This landing is the result of the cancellation of the landings on Ndeni Island in the Santa Cruz Islands; Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner, commander of Amphibious Force, South Pacific Force, wants to build another airfield there.
Coastwatcher Martin Clemens and Major General Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, oppose this plan. Work is begun at once on an airfield, but the site is later found unsuitable. The 2d Raider Battalion is ordered to Koli Point.
USN cruisers and destroyers of Task Group 65.4 bombard Japanese positions near Koli Point, Guadalcanal.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force flies weather reconnaissance over Japanese held Kiska and Little Kiska Islands.

INDIA: A reconnaissance of the Ledo area, terminus of The Ledo Road to Myitkyina, Burma, and base from which operations in northern Burma, Operation RAVENOUS, are to start, is begun.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 16th Brigade continues their attack on Oivi against determined resistance. The Australian 25th Brigade moves against Gorari from Kokoda.

Bismarck Archipelago: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells unsuccessfully attack a schooner near Arawe on the western tip of New Britain Island,

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal, the US Army's164th Infantry Regiment (less 1st Battalion) crosses the flooded Nalimbiu River about 3,500 yards, east of the Lunga perimeter, and drive north along the east bank in an effort to outflank the Japanese facing the 7th Marine Regiment.
The Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Tenryu and five destroyers of the Otsu Detachment of the Tokyo Express lands part of the 228th Regiment at Cape Esperance, Guadalcanal. The Ko Detachment with ten destroyers of the Tokyo Express lands Major General Ito, commander of the 38th Infantry Group, his headquarters and with the balance of the regiment is landed at Tassafaronga. Among those evacuated is Lieutenant General Kawaguchi Kiyotake, commander of the 35th Brigade, 141 soldiers and 206 construction workers. The U.S. opposition tonight consists of motor torpedo boat PT-39 engaging destroyer HIJMS Murasame. The other three US PT boats do not detect the Express.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2007)

NEW GUINEA: General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the Southwest Pacific, arrives in Point Moresby, Papua New Guinea, where the Advanced Echelon of General Headquarters opens to direct operations. 
The Australian 2/2nd and 2/3rd Battalions, 16th Brigade, 7th Division, continue heavy fighting against the Japanese at Oivi in Papua New Guinea.

PACIFIC OCEAN: A single USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 attacks a Japanese destroyer off the southern tip of New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago; no hits are scored. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 7th Marine Regiment establishes a bridgehead on the east bank of the Nalimbiu River. The Army's 164th Infantry Regiment (less 1st Battalion) continues toward Koli Point, the 3d Battalion reaching it after nightfall. Aola Force transports complete unloading operations and withdraw.
The run of the Tokyo Express tonight is commanded by Captain Sato Torajiro. The Cactus Air Force strikes for some damage, but not enough to stop the run.

(Tenth Air Force): INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): In India, the 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Karachi, sends a detachment to operate from Sadiya with P-40s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): General Douglas MacArthur arrives in Point Moresby, New Guinea, where the Advanced Echelon of GHQ opens to direct operations. Force landed is DC-5 Tail Code VH-CXB near Charleville

UNITED STATES: First USN officer and enlisted women from training schools report for shore duty around the country.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24s and two B-26's attack the submarine base in Japanese-held Kiska Island Harbor, slightly damaging float fighters and a seaplane beached by a storm; a B-17 flies reconnaissance over the airfield west of Holtz Bay on Japanese-held Attu Island, and bombs the submarine base and a previously-damaged freighter in Gertrude Cove on Kiska Island.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s attack shipping at Maklo Island off the south coast of New Britain Island.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief US CBI Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) in Burma, with the approval of Chinese Foreign Minister T. V. Soong, sends for Major General Raymond Wheeler, head of the Services of Supply, CBI Theater, to survey the Chinese supply situation in preparation for projected campaign in spring of 1943.

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s bomb and strafe forces at Kakandeta in the Owen Stanley Range, Papua New Guinea while B-25's attack seaplanes at Lasonga Island. The 65th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Iron Range to Mareeba with B-17s (first mission is 12 Nov). 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment enveloping force completes their northward movement along the east bank of the Nalimbiu River to Koli Point and joins the 7th Marine Regiment. The combined force then moves east along coast without opposition to within a mile of the Metapona River. Seven Marine SBD Dauntlesses and three Navy TBF Avengers escorted by 21 Marine Wildcats and nine USAAF Airacobras from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, attack a Japanese convoy, damaging destroyers HIJMS Naganami and Takanami. The 12 transports in the convoy are carrying 12,000 Japanese troops of the 38th Division for Japan's fourth attempt to take Henderson Field, Guadalcanal.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice thread here Syscom, I like the Europe one also.

One thing I would ask is it possible on both threads to add some more Axis actions instead of mainly Allied ones.

That would give everyone a more balanced view of daily events in WW2.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2007)

Every one is free to contribute. Please add. I wish someone would add more on the fighting in Russia!

Just the stuff I'm doing is quite time consuming.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Just the stuff I'm doing is quite time consuming.



I would 100% agree there.

Good job and thanks.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutians , there is an intermittent air alert; the weather aircraft returns due to icing.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb the radio station and airfield at Gasmata on New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's hit Japanese forces in the Oivi area in the Owen Stanley Range as Australian ground forces push over the mountains toward the Gona-Buna area. USAAF transports fly the final elements of Task Force Warren (1st Battalion of 128th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division) from Port Moresby to Wanigela; from there are move forward by boat.
The 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th FG, moves from Port Moresby to Milne Bay with P-39s and P-400s. The 64th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Iron Range to Mareeba with B-17s. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: On her seventh war patrol, USN submarine Seawolf sinks a Japanese gunboat about 50 nautical miles SSE of Davao, Mindanao, Philippine Islands, in position 06.22N, 126.02E. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the action east of the Lunga perimeter, on Guadalcanal, Colonel Lewis (Chesty) Puller, Commanding Officer, 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, suffers multiple wounds. The 7th Marine Regiment and 2d Battalion of the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment, latter being attached to 7th Marine Regiment as reserve, move east along the coast to surround the Japanese now disposed astride Gavaga Creek, west of Tetere. 1st and 2d Battalions of 7th Marine Regiment take up positions on the west and east banks, respectively, of the creek. 
The "Tokyo Express" has been landing reinforcements along the coast from Kokumbona to Cape Esperance during the period 28 October to date. A run of the "Express" is located too late in the day for interception by the Cactus Air Force. 
During the day Admiral William F. Halsey, commander of the South Pacific Area and the South Pacific Force, lands on Guadalcanal to observe conditions for himself. Halsey is treated to a demonstration of why the Marines refer to the waters north of the island as "Sleepless Lagoon" by a shelling from the Tokyo Express.

UNITED STATES: The Bogue class auxiliary aircraft carrier (ACV) USS Card iis commissioned; the USN now has 13 ACVs in commission. The ACVs will be redesignated escort aircraft carriers (CVEs) on 15 July 1943.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Two USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-26's and four P-38's bomb a cargo ship in Gertrude Cove on Japanese held Kiska Island but no hits are scored; two P-38s then strafe the harbor
area. A B-17 Flying Fortress and four P-38s attack Holtz Bay on Japanese-held Attu Island and the airfield destroying eight "Rufe" seaplane fighters. Meanwhile, a B-17 flies weather reconnaissance over Attu, Kiska, and the Segula Islands.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s score a hit on a merchant vessel off the southern tip of New Ireland Island.

NEW GUINEA: In the Olivi-Gorari area of Papua New Guinea, Australian troops again attack Japanese troops but cannot budge them.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's hit Japanese troops at Oivi in support of an Australian offensive in the Owen Stanley Range and B-26 Marauders bomb Buna. Advance elements of the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, arrive at Natunga and the airlift of the 126th Infantry Regiment, less 2d Battalion, from Port Moresby to the forward area begins. Leading elements of 1st Battalion, are flown to Abel's field, since Pongani Field is temporarily unserviceable, and start toward Pongani on foot. The rest of the 1st Battalion (Companies D and C, less two platoons) is flown to Pongani and starts march toward Natunga.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s attack a schooner off Salamaua. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 7th Marine Regiment, committing the 2d Battalion of the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment to its south, completes the encirclement of the Japanese along Gavaga Creek except for a small gap on the south at the creek line. They repel a spirited attempts by the Japanese to break out. During the night, most of the Japanese,under Colonel Shoji, escape between the flanks of the two regiments.
In preparation for renewing the attack on Kokumbona, the 164th Infantry Regiment units (Headquarters, Antitank Company and 3d Battalion) and Company B of the 8th Marine Regiment are withdrawn from Koli Point area to Lunga perimeter.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force flies reconnaissance over Semichi, Segula, Alaid, and Japanese-held Attu and Kiska Islands; five B-24's and a B-17's bomb Kiska Island, but they cannot bomb the Kiska submarine base and return with some bombs; two P-38 Lightnings fly local air coverage.

EAST INDIES: On Timor Island, the commander of "Sparrow Force," the Australian and Dutch troops that landed on the island in December 1941 and continued fighting a guerilla war against the Japanese, radios that the 2/2nd Independent Company, one of the two Australian units of the force, urgently needs relief. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese are forced back from Oivi by Australian 16th Brigade. Japanese troops doggedly contest the Australian pursuit down the northern face of the Owen Stanley Ranges.
In the air, USAAF B-26's bomb antiaircraft positions and supply dumps along the Sanananda-Soputa trail; A-20's hit positions at Soputa as Australian ground forces push the Japanese from Oivi toward the mouth of the Kumusi River.
The 30th Bombardment Squadron, 19th BG (Heavy), begins a movement from Mareeba to the US (the squadron will convert to B-29s and return to the Pacific in Jan 45).
Lost is C-47 "Flying Dutchman" 41-18564 returning to Port Moresby.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN high speed minesweeper USS Southard sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-15 about 47 nautical miles S of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, in position 10.13S, 161.09E. All 91 crewmen are lost.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal the Japanese survivors (about 3000) that escaped from the pocket on the Metapona River, east of the Lunga perimeter are led inland by Colonel Shoji. During their trek around the Marine perimeter, they will be pursued by Colonel Evans Carlson's 2nd Marine Raider Battalion. They will reach other Japanese forces west of the perimeter after 13 days, subsisting on what edible items they can find in the jungle. The jungle, disease and the 2nd Raiders will whittle their number down to about 1300. The 7th Marine Regiment and 2d Battalion of the 164th Infantry Regiment continue the reduction of the pocket astride Gavaga Creek and they make an unsuccessful attempt to close gap in line. Westward offensive toward Kokumbona is renewed by the 2d Marine Regiment. 1st Battalion of i64th Infantry Regiment and 2d Marine Regiment (less 3d Battalion) attack west from Pt Cruz with 8th Marine Regiment protecting left rear.
Fifteen Japanese Navy "Zeke" fighters attempt a fighter sweep over Guadalcanal. There are 31 Marine F4F Wildcat fighters in the air but only two are able to intercept the Japanese; one "Zeke" is shot down.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Three USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-26's, three B-17's, and three B-24's are over Japanese-held Kiska Island; the B-26s make unsuccessful runs on a ship in Gertrude Cove and the B-1's and B-24s find the submarine base closed by weather.
A weather aircraft flies over Attu and Amchitka Islands. 

BURMA: Nine USAAF Tenth Air Force P-40s hit Shinghbwiyang causing heavy damage.

INDIAN OCEAN: Two Japanese armed merchant cruisers, Hokoku Maru and
Aikoku Maru, attack the Indian minesweeper HMIS Bengal escorting the empty armed Dutch tanker SS Ondina about WNW of Perth, Western Australia, Australia, in position 19.45S, 092.40E. HMIS Bengal mounts one 3-inch (75mm) gun and some machine guns, SS Ondina mounts a 4-inch (10,2 cm) and several machine guns while the two Japanese armed merchant cruisers mount eight 5.5-inch (14.0 centimeter), two 3.1-inch (80 mm) and four 1-inch (25 mm) guns plus four torpedo tubes. They also carry two "Rufe" seaplanes.
One shell fired by SS Ondina hits the torpedo tubes on Hokoku Maru causing the torpedoes to explode and turning the ship into a flaming wreck and she sank.
Meanwhile, HMIS Bengal was firing at Aikoku Maru until she ran out of ammunition and steamed away leaving SS Ondina. The crew of the Ondina kept firing at the Japanese ship and in turn, was hit several times. However, a tanker has many individual tanks and she was empty so a shell in one or more tanks would not sink her.
The crew of Ondina fired their last shell and the captain ordered "Abandon Ship." Aikoku Maru approached the tanker and fired two torpedoes which struck the ship and exploded but did not sink her despite a 30-35 degree list. The Japanese then opened fire on the three lifeboats and two rafts, fired another torpedo at the tanker which missed, picked up survivors from the Hokoku Maru and then departed the area.
The tanker was still afloat and the crew reboarded her and set sail for Fremantle, Western Australia. HMIS Bengal arrived at Diego Garcia Island on 17 November while SS Ondina arrived at Fremantle on 18 November. After the failure of this engagement, the Japanese discontinue their armed merchant cruiser program.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese Oivi-Gorari defenses are defeated and the Australian 16th Brigade moves forward and finds Oivi deserted. Meanwhile, the headquarters of the 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, is flown to Pongani.
In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's bomb and strafe targets in the Wairopi area.
HQ V Fighter Command arrives in Australia from the US; Brigadier General Paul B Wurtsmith is named Commanding General.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Search aircraft from Guadalcanal Island report at least 61 Japanese ships in the Buin-Tonolai in the southern area of Bougainville Island and other ships are massed at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.
Four Japanese submarines launch "Glen" seaplanes to fly reconnaissance over
Allied bases:
- HIJMS I-7's "Glen" flies over Vanikoro, Santa Cruz Island, Solomon Islands.
- HIJMS I-9s "Glen" overflies Espirito Santo, New Hebrides Islands.
- HIJMS I-21's "Glen" reconnoiters Noumea, New Caledonia Island.
- HIJMS I-31's "Glen" overflies Suva, Viti Levu Island, Fiji Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The U.S. advance towards Kokumbona on Guadalcanal Island continues, in spite of the orders of Lieutenant General Sano Tadayoshi, commander of the 38th Division, the 2nd Battalion, 228th Infantry Regiment, to destroy the U.S. forces west of the Matanikau River. The offensive halts shortly after 1200 hours and the units are ordered to withdraw. The troops can not be told the real reason for the withdrawal; another Japanese offensive to retake Guadalcanal is in the offing.
The American westward offensive toward Kobumbona is halted because of strong indications of an all-out Japanese attempt to recover the Lunga area. After reaching positions a little beyond those gained on 4 November, the assault force begins withdrawal across the Matanikau River east of Lunga perimeter, the 2d Battalion of the Army's 164th Infantry Regiment closes a gap on the south flank of the U.S. line. along Gavaga Creek and drives north to the beach while 7th Marine Regiment closes in from east and west.
A Naval force bringing reinforcements and supplies from the New Hebrides Islands arrives and begins unloading; when the three transports of the force are damaged by Japanese aircraft, the group retires to join naval forces approaching from New Caledonia.
Admiral William F. Halsey, Commander South Pacific Forces and South Pacific Area, orders Rear Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, Commander, Cruisers Pacific Fleet and Commander, Task Force 61, to get aircraft carrier USS Enterprise underway and to "be prepared to strike enemy targets in Cactus [Guadalcanal] area."
At 0930 hours local, nine "Val" dive bombers escorted by 18 "Zeke" fighters from the aircraft carrier HIJMS Hiyo, attack USN ships offloading supplies and personnel at Guadalcanal. USMC Wildcat pilots shoot down five "Vals" and five "Zekes" but lose six F4Fs and four pilots. A USAAF pilot in a P-39 Airacobra shoots down a sixth "Zeke."
At 1100 hours local, 25 "Betty" bombers escorted by 26 "Zeke" fighters, bomb Henderson Field on Guadalcanal. Seventeen USMC F4F Wildcats intercept and shoot down seven "Bettys" and one "Zeke;" a USAAF P-39 Airacobra pilot shoots down an eighth "Betty." One F4F Wildcat is lost.
Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses attack shipping off the south coast of Bougainville Island.

UNITED STATES: Henry J. Kaiser readies the launch of a Liberty ship in San Francisco Bay. The ship's keel was laid in Richmond at midnight 7 November and completed in 4 days, 15 hours, 26 minutes.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force bombers are on alert at Umnak and Adak Islands to attack any reported naval targets; intermittent fighter patrols fly over Adak Island.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Josepeh Stilwell, Commander-in- Chief U.S. China-Burma- India (CBI) Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander of the Northern Area Combat Command in Burma, sends a memorandum to Chinese Foreign Minister T.V. Soong suggesting that a commander be chosen at once for the Yunnan Force (Y-Force); that units to participate in the offensive be designated and reorganized; that available 75-mm guns be sent to Yunnan; and that incompetent commanders be removed.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Gorari falls to the Australian 25th Brigade. The Japanese succeed in withdrawing their main forces across flooded Kumusi River, during the night of 12/13 November. During the Japanese retreat, Lieutenant General HORII Tomitaro, commander of the South Sea Detachment, drowns and 600 soldiers die. Japanese resistance outside their beachheads at Buna and Gona has collapsed. The 2d Battalion of 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, moves toward Gora and Bolu. The 3d Battalion of the 126th, is airlifted from Port Moresby to Pongani and the troops immediately start overland toward Natunga.

AUSTRALIA: HQ 374th Troop Carrier Group is activated at Brisbane, Australia. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, a Japanese pocket along Gavaga Creek is completely eliminated. The action has cost the Japanese 450 killed, and the few who have eluded the trap are being harassed, while retiring toward Mt Austen, by the 2d Marine Raider Battalion marching west from Aola Bay. The Kokumbona assault force completes withdrawal across the Matanikau River.
Eleven Japanese transports carrying 13,500 troops and supported by a force of cruisers and two battleships, HIJMS Kirishima and Hiei, leave the Shortland Island area and head for Guadalcanal Island;
during the afternoon the reconnaissance value and defensive capability of the B-17's are ably demonstrated when a single B-17 sights a carrier 350 nautical miles off Guadalcanal Island and maintains contact for two hours before returning to base with claims of six "Zeke" fighters shot down.
The Naval Battle of Guadalcanal opens: Six U.S. transports of USN Task Force 67 (Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner) are unloading about 6,000 troops, including Regimental Combat Team 182 of the Army's Americal Division, in Lunga Roads under the protection of air and surface forces. These are reported to Japanese headquarters at Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, by Japanese observers, as three battleships, three heavy cruisers, 11 destroyers and five transports.
At 1305 hours local, 19 "Betty" bombers, escorted by "Zeke" fighters, make a low-level torpedo attack against the ships. The Japanese aircraft are intercepted by USMC Wildcats and USAAF P-39's and 16 "Betty" bombers and seven "Zeke" fighters are shot down by the fighters and antiaircraft fire. Three transports are damaged and the heavy cruiser USS San Francisco is damaged when hit by a crashing bomber; destroyer USS Buchanan is hit by friendly 5-inch (12,7 centimeter) shell. Twenty four sailors on San Francisco are killed, 45 are wounded and the after fire control radar is destroyed; five men are killed on Buchanan and Their unloading is interupted shortly afternoon by an Japanese Navy air strike.
U.S. search planes spot the Japanese Bombardment Force consisting of the battleships HIJMS Hiei and Kirishima, the light cruiser HIJMS Nagara and 13 destroyers under Rear Admiral ABE Hiroaki, steaming south at 25 knots. They also spot Destroyer Division 4 and Rear-Admiral Tanaka Raizo's 13 transports trying to catch up with the battleships.
Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner pulls his transports out in the evening. He leaves Rear-Admiral Daniel J. Callaghan with Rear Admiral Norman Scott and heavy cruisers USS San Francisco and Portland; light cruisers USS Helena, Atlanta and Juneau; and destroyers USS Aaron Ward, Barton, Cushing, Fletcher, Laffey, Monssen, O'Bannon and Sterett, to face the Japanese battleships.
Admiral Callaghan is in tactical command, due to 15 days seniority over Admiral Scott. Scott had successfully commanded the US forces in their victory at the Battle of Cape Esperance in October. 
The first 12 P-38 Lightnings as well as USMC and USN aircraft, are moved from Tontouta Airfield on Noumea, New Caledonia Islands and Espiritu Santo Island to Henderson Field to bolster the defense of Guadalcanal Island. 
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb Japanese shipping at Tonolai harbor in southern Bougainville Island. 

UNITED STATES: The Air Corps Board, which had been established before World War II to develop and determine military requirements, is redesignated the Army Air Forces Board.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2007)

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: A USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s strafes a schooner in Lorengau harbor on Manus Island, Admiralty Islands.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force aircraft fly reconnaissance over Agattu and Japanese-held Attu Islands reveals five Japanese landing barges in Chichagof harbor on Attu Island. 

NEW GUINEA: Australian troops destroy the Japanese rear guard at the Kumusi River crossing in Papua New Guinea. In the early afternoon, the Australian 2/31st Battalion reaches Waitropi.

BOUGAINVILLE ISLAND: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 bombs shipping off Tonolai-Komaleai Point and the airfield at Kahili.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Naval Battle of Guadalcanal continues: USN Task Group 67.4, comprising the heavy cruisers USS San Francisco and Portland; light cruisers USS Helena, Atlanta and Juneau; and destroyers USS Aaron Ward, Barton, Cushing, Fletcher, Laffey, Monssen, O'Bannon and Sterett encounters the Japanese Bombardment Force that includes the battleships HIJMS Hiei and Kirishima, the light cruiser HIJMS Nagara and destroyers HIJMS Akatsuki, Amatsukaze, Asagumo, Harusame, Ikazazuchi, Inazuma, Murasame, Samidare, Shigure, Shiratsuyu, Teruzuki, Yadachi, Yugure and Yukikaze, steaming to bombard Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, shortly after 0000 hours; a savage nocturnal naval action ensues.
Rear Admiral Abe Hiroaki's force inflicts heavy damage on TG 67.4 before it retires northward; Rear Admirals Callaghan and Norman Scott are killed on board their respective flagships, heavy cruiser USS San Francisco and light cruiser USS Atlanta. Both Callaghan and Scott are awarded Medals of Honor (posthumously).
On board San Francisco, Lieutenant Commanders Herbert E. Schonland and Bruce McCandless prove instrumental in saving their ship, and Boatswain's Mate First Class Reinhardt J. Keppler performs a succession of heroic acts in fighting fires and removing wounded during the thick of the battle. Those three men (Keppler posthumously) also earn the nation's highest award for bravery.
USN Task Force 16 (Rear Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid), formed around the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise, the last operational fleet carrier in the Pacific, nears the battle area and launches air search and attacks against the Japanese.
Light cruiser USS Atlanta, irreparably damaged by Japanese naval gunfire and torpedo as well as by friendly fire from heavy cruiser USS San Francisco, is scuttled by demolition charges 3 nautical miles off Lunga Point; light cruiser USS Juneau, damaged by gunfire, is torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-26 about 121 nautical miles SE of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, in position 10.34S, 161.44E, as Juneau retires toward Espiritu Santo. Loss of life is heavy.
Also sunk are destroyers USS Cushing and Monssen to gunfire, USS Laffey to gunfire and torpedo, and USS Barton to two torpedoes. Heavy cruiser USS Portland suffers torpedo damage; USS San Francisco, light cruiser USS Helena and destroyer USS Aaron Ward are damaged by gunfire; and friendly fire damages destroyer USS O'Bannon. With the loss of two light cruisers, the USN now has 25 light cruisers in commission.
The Japanese, however, do not emerge from the brutal nocturnal slugfest unscathed: battleship HIJMS Hiei, damaged by gunfire from heavy cruisers USS Portland and San Francisco and destroyers USS Cushing, Laffey, and O'Bannon, is sunk by TBF Avengers of VT-8 in aircraft carrier USS Enterprise and USMC SBD Dauntlesses of Marine VMSB-142 and TBF Avengers of VMSB-131 from Henderson Field. Destroyer HIJMS Akatsuki is sunk by San Francisco and Atlanta gunfire near Savo Island. Destroyer HIJMS Yudachi, damaged by gunfire, is sunk by heavy cruiser USS Portland southeast of Savo Island. Japanese destroyers HIJMS Murasame, Ikazuchi, and Amatsukaze are damaged by gunfire; destroyer HIJMS Yukikaze is damaged by aircraft, off Guadalcanal. Destroyer HIJMS Michisio is also damaged by aircraft off Shortland Island..
Eight P-38s of the 339th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, arrive on Fighter 1 strip just east of Henderson Field after flight from Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea. 
At 0925 hours, a USAAF B-17s sights 12 Japanese transports escorted by ten warships in New Georgia Sound. The force turns back and not sighted again today. 
During the night of 13 November, heavy cruisers HIJMS Suzuya and Maya approach Guadalcanal to shell Henderson Field, intending to render it inoperable the following morning.
Air strength on Guadalcanal Island is raised by the arrival of three B-26s of the 69th and 70th Bombardment Squadrons, 38th BG (Medium), from New Hebrides Island as the naval battle of Guadalcanal Island continues; Japanese cruisers and destroyers bombard Henderson Field on Guadalcanal during the night of 13/14 November, and destroy one of the new P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: On USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 flies armed reconnaissance over Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands and bombs Holtz Bay and Chichagof on Attu with negative results. Bombers at Adak and Umnak Islands are alerted for shipping targets.

(CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Tenth Air Force): INDIA AIR TASK FORCE (IATF): In India, the following squadrons of the 7th Bombardment Group begin operating or move to Gaya with B-24s: - 9th Bombardment Squadron based at Karachi, begins operating from Gaya with B-24s - 436th Bombardment Squadron moves from Ambon Lahabad to Gaya - 492d Bombardment Squadron moves from Karachi to Gaya

NEW GUINEA: The New Guinea Force, which commands all Australian and U.S. forces in Papua and Northeast New Guinea, issues an attack plan for the reduction of the Buna-Gona beachhead in Papua New Guinea. Advance
elements of 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, are consolidating positions at Natunga. Task Force Warren (128th Infantry Regiment of 32d Infantry Division and Australian 2/6th Independent Company) is consolidating and patrolling in the Oro Bay-Embogu-Embi area.
On the Kokoda Trail, the Australian 25th Brigade starts crossing the improvised bridge at Wairopi, and the USAAF Fifth Air Force drops bridging equipment.
In the air, a Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchell bombs and strafes the track north of Soputa.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Rear Admiral NISHIMURA Shoji with heavy cruisers HIJMS Maya and Suzuya, light cruiser HIJMS Tenryu and destroyers HIJMS Yugumo, Makikumo and Kazegumo as the Support Force to Vice Admiral Mikawa Gunichi’s main body of heavy cruisers HIJMS Chokai and Kinugasa, light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu and two destroyers bombard Henderson Field with almost 1,000 eight-inch (20,3 centimeter) shells at 0130 hours.
In the morning, Japanese heavy cruisers HIJMS Chokai, Kinugasa, Maya and Suzuya, light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu and Tenryu and six destroyers come under attack by planes from carrier Enterprise and from Henderson Field,
Guadalcanal. HIJMS Kinugasa is sunk by USMC Dauntlesses of Marine VMSB 132, 15 nautical miles northwest of Rendova Island; HIJMS Maya, crashed by a crippled VB-10 SBD and Isuzu are damaged south of New Georgia Island; Chokai, Tenryu, and destroyer Ayanami are also damaged.
Aircraft from the USN aircraft carrier USS Enterprise are joined by land-based USMC and USAAF aircraft in driving off the force that bombarded Henderson last night.
In view of the pressing need for aircraft in the South Pacific Area, Admiral Chester W Nimitz, Commander Pacific Ocean Areas and Commander Pacific Fleet, is given more freedom to deploy his air weapons; he receives authority to distribute as he sees fit all available air units assigned to the South and Central Pacific provided he move units rather than individual aircraft and crews.
In the afternoon, USMC and USN land-based SBD's and TBFs bomb a Japanese convoy off Guadalcanal, sinking two transports/cargo ships and five merchant transport/cargo ships. A cargo ship is damaged. U.S. losses are five SBDs, Wildcats vs. 13 Japanese Zero's fighters. One of the Wildcats lost was piloted by Lieutenant Colonel Harold W. Bauer, USMC. He had downed a "Zeke" bringing his total to ten and bails out of his aircraft but is never seen again. Admiral TANAKA's convoy, with four remaining transports, continues to Tassafaronga after nightfall to unload about 4,000 troops and a few tons of supplies.
During the night of 14/15 November, the Second Naval Battle of Guadalcanal is fought between the Japanese and U.S. Navies.
The Japanese forces, under Vice Admiral Kondo Nobutakare, are the battleship HIJMS Kirishima, heavy cruisers HIJMS Atago and Takao, light cruisers HIJMS Sendai and Nagara and the destroyers HIJMS Asagumo, Ayanami, Kagero, Oyashio, Shikinami, Uranami. The USN’s Task Force LOVE consists of the battleships USS Washington and South Dakota and the destroyers USS Benham, Gwin, Preston, and Walke under the command of Rear Admiral Willis "Ching" Lee, Commander Battleship Division 6. Lee arrives first about 2200 hours and radios Henderson Field for last minute intelligence. There are no preplanned radio codes, so Lee is forced to radio "Cactus, this is Lee. Tell your boss 'Ching' Lee is here and wants the latest information. " At 2317 hours, motor torpedo boat (PTs) from Tulagi Island are spotted moving in. Lee radios "Refer your big boss about Ching Lee; Chinese, catchee? Call off your boys!" Henderson Field has no new information for him.
Meanwhile Admiral Kondo, north of Savo Island, splits his force with one cruiser and three destroyers heading east of Savo and the bombardment force west. At 0001 hours, Washington makes radar contact with enemy east of Savo and at 0016 hours, Washington opens fire at 18,500 yards using radar ranges and optical train. About a minute later, South Dakota opens fire on the nearest ship of the main group at a range of 15,700 yards,using radar control.. Their targets are the ships east of Savo.
At 0019 hours, after the Washington's seventh or eighth salvo, her flaming target disappears and is presumed to have sunk. Several reports reach Admiral Kondo identifying the US ships as battleships, Kondo does not believe them. By 2358 hours lookouts on the flagship heavy cruiser HIJMS Atago re-identify USS South Dakota as a cruiser.
At 2359 hours, the Japanese recognize their error but Admiral Kondo still hesitates but Japanese "Long Lance" torpedoes are launched. At midnight, heavy cruisers HIJMS Atago's searchlights open on battleship USS South Dakota and Admiral KONDO is convinced about her size. This time the Japanese torpedoes miss, but South Dakota has an electric fault that takes her guns out of an early part of the battle and she is hit with 27 shells. The damage topside knocks out all radios, most radar and control crew.
USS Washington now takes battleship HIJMS Kirishima under fire while South Dakota pulls out of the fight to concentrate on damage control. The Japanese lose Kirishima and a destroyer, the US loses 3 destroyers with damage to South Dakota and destroyer Gwin.

UNITED STATES: At the Colorado River Relocation Camp for Japanese-Americans near Poston, Arizona, two popular inmates are arrested accused of attacking a man widely perceived as an informer. This incident soon mushrooms into a mass strike.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2007)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The 21st Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (under control of the 28th Composite Group), ceases operating from Adak and returns to base on Umnak with B-24s. The 406th Bombardment Squadron, 41st BG (Medium) (attached to 28th Composite Group), arrives at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage from the US with A-29s and B-18s (the squadron has been operating from Alaska since Jun 42).

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s attack shipping in Rabaul Harbor on New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australians complete bridges on the Kumusi River and the Australian 25th Brigade its crossing of the river and heads for Gona. The 16th Brigade begins crossing the river but only headquarters and one battalion gets across by the end of the day.
USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's strafe targets near Gona while B-25 Mitchells and B-26 Marauders hit antiaircraft positions at Buna and Soputa as U.S. and Australian ground forces prepare to move against the Buna-Gona beachhead. 

AUSTRALIA: The 435th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 19th Bombardment Group (Heavy), begins a movement from Townsville, Australia to the US (the squadron will re-equip with B-29s and return to the Pacific in Aug 1945). 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Admiral Tanaka heads his destroyers north from Guadalcanal at 0430 after beaching the four remaining transports from his convoy. Between 0600 and 0845 the Cactus Air Force and aircraft from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise attack and sink these ships and the supplies unloaded on shore. They are joined by 155mm artillery from the 244th Coast Artillery Regiment and two of the 5-inch (12.7 centimeter) coast defense guns of the Marines. Destroyer USS Meade, which escorted the cargo ship SS Okpara to Guadalcanal, joins in.
She ignites blazes on the three transports not already on fire from the aircraft strikes. Later in the day the Cactus Air Force strikes at some of the transports abandoned previously in the slot. 
The air and sea battle which has raged around Guadalcanal has been fought to enable each side to resupply their forces on the island. The Japanese have landed 2,000 troops with few supplies and losing all transports committed. The U.S. lands over 5,500 men (two battalions of the 182nd Infantry Regiment) and full supplies, losing no transports.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force weather reconnaissance flight is flown over Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands. On Attu Island, demolition charges are dropped on Holtz Bay, antiaircraft guns, and on a village; results are not observed. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the Japanese establish the 8th Army Area at Rabaul under command of Lieutenant General IMAMURA Hitoshi. This command comprises two armies: the 17th, charged with operations in the Solomon Islands, and the 18th, to operate in New Guinea.

NEW CALEDONIA: Admiral William F. Halsey, commander of the South Pacific Area and commander of the South Pacific Force, moves the responsibility for handling cargo discharge and loading at Noumea to the Army. Brigadier General Raymond E.S. Williamson applies skill and leadership to this task, successfully!

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the U.S. 32d Infantry and Australian 7th Divisions move forward to eliminate the Buna-Gona beachhead, the 32d toward Buna and 7th toward Gona and Sanananda. The Japanese, expected to be few and dispirited, are prepared for a determined stand and have organized a series of strong positions favored by terrain for defense.
Colonel Yokayama Yosuke commands all forces west of the Girua River and Captain Yasuda Yoshitatsu those east of river. In the Australian 7th Division sector on the west, the 25th Brigade moves toward Gona and Sanananda and the 16th Brigade completes crossing the Kumusi River and moves forward to Popondetta, about 15 miles SW of Buna. To the east, the U.S. 32d Infantry Division's 126th Infantry Regiment heads for Buna along the axis Inonda-Horanda- Dobodura, and the Warren Force (based on 128th Infantry Regiment) moves the along coast toward Cape Endaiadere. Although by evening the Australian artillery is employed to support coastal advance, Warren Force suffers severe blow when small craft bringing urgently needed supplies are destroyed by Japanese planes; among personnel embarked on these is Major General Edwin F. Harding, Commanding General U.S. 32d Infantry Division, who swims to shore. 
In the air over Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26's, B-25', and A-20's attack the areas around Buna, Gona, Soputa, Sanananda, and Giruwa, hitting antiaircraft positions, buildings, barges, and troop concentrations.

UNITED STATES: The first USN/USMC night fighter squadron, Marine Night Fighting Squadron Five Hundred Thirty One [VMF(N)-531] , is commissioned at MCAS Cherry Point, North Carolina. The first aircraft received were two SNJ-4 Texan trainers later supplemented with SB2A-4 Buccaneers.
The squadron will be assigned two PV-1 Venturas equipped with Identification, Friend or Foe (IFF) equipment, Very High Frequency (VHF) radio sets and British Airborne Intercept (A.I.) Radar Mk. IV. Unlike the USN's PV-1 patrol aircraft, the crew of the Marine aircraft consisted of three men, the pilot, radar operator and dorsal turret gunner.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Gasmata while a lone B-24 Liberator bombs the wharf area at Rabaul.

BURMA: The amphibious operation against Akyab is cancelled by General Archibald Wavell, Commander-in- Chief India.. He then orders an advance by the 14th Indian Division which is more limited. It will advance down the Mayu Peninsula.

EAST INDIES: Six Australian Beaufighter Mk ICs of No. 31 Squadron based at RAAF Coomalie Creek, Northern Territory, Australia, attack Moabisse and Bobonaro in Portugese East Timor with the loss of one aircraft.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Four USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s hit construction equipment at Dong Cuong Airfield.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian and U.S. forces continue toward the Japanese beachhead in the Buna-Gona area. The Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra Force, spends the night between Isivita and Sangara, about 10 miles SW of Popondetta. The U.S. 32d Infantry Division's Task Force Warren suffers another setback as Japanese planes put two more supply luggers out of action, leaving only one serviceable and necessitating supply of vital items by air until more luggers become available. The Wairopi Patrol (units of the U.S. 32d Infantry Division) reports to the Australian 7th Division at Wairopi.
Japanese destroyers land the III/229th Battalion and 300 reinforcements for the 144th Regiment at Basabua, 2 miles E of Gona in the evening.
The strong fortifications built by the Japanese since September now have a full complement of defenders.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s hit Gona Mission as the US 32d Infantry and Australian 7th Divisions continue to move toward the Buna-Gona beachhead. B-25s bomb airfields at Lae, Northeast New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses attack Japanese warships 50 miles (80 kilometers) southwest of Gasmata, New Britain Island.

AUSTRALIA: The 28th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), begins a movement from Mareeba to the US (squadron will return to Guam in Jan 45 with B-29s).

JAPAN: A Central Agreement between the Chief of Staffs of both the Japanese Army and Navy is issued. A scaled down order after setbacks in November, this plan calls for securing "important areas" in New Guinea to prepare for future operations. The 8th Area Army command is created including the 17th Army for Guadalcanal and the 18th Army for New Guinea.
Previously both islands had been covered by the 17th Army. The 8th Area Army receives the 6th Division from China, the 65th Brigade and the 6th Air Division of the Japanese Army Air Force. An attack for 20 January to retake Guadalcanal is included.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra
Force, reaches Popondetta, where airfield construction is immediately begun, and continues toward Soputa without making contact with the Japanese. In the Gona area, the Australian 2/33rd Battalion, 25th Brigade, takes Jumbota and continues on towards Gona.
The U.S. 32d Infantry Division's 126th Infantry Regiment is ordered to establish contact with the Australians. Because of supply problems, Task Force Warren remains in place.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25's bomb the airfields at Lae Aerodrome and Salamaua Airstrip while B-26's bomb and strafe the area between Cape Endaiadere and Buna.
B-17's attack Japanese Navy ships near Buna, Gona and Cape Ward Hunt, Papua New Guinea, damaging two destroyers.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Brigadier General Edmund Sebree, Commanding General
of the Western Sector, begins moving forces toward the line of departure west of the Matanikau River (from Point Cruz southward along the ridge containing Hills 80, 81 and 66) in preparation for a full-scale westward offensive. 2d Battalion, 182d Infantry Regiment, covered by the 8th Marine Regiment, which remains east of the Matanikau River, crosses the river about 700 yards (640 meters) from its mouth and takes Hill 66, southernmost point of the line of departure.
Eleven USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's and four B- 26's with eight P-38 Lightning escorts sink a Japanese merchant cargo ship off Kahili Airfield on southern Bougainville Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force reconnaissance aircraft over Attu and Agattu Islands sight two unidentified float monoplanes east of Buldir Island.

PACIFIC: The 12th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, moves from Christmas in the Line Islands to Efate in the New Hebrides with P-39s. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, forward elements of the Australian 25th Brigade, Maroubra Force, encounter the Japanese 1 mile S of Gona while the Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra Force, makes contact with the Japanese just outside Soputa. After establishing contact with Australians near Popondetta, the 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, heads for Buna hut, since the Japanese appear to be concentrated west of the Girua River, and is directed to assist Major General George A. Vasey's Australian 7th Division instead. Major General Edwin Harding, Command General 32d Infantry Division, thus loses half his assault force; the left flank of Task Force Warren is left exposed. The 1st and 3d Battalions of the 128th Infantry Regiment, Warren Force, attack in parallel columns, the 1st Battalion from Boero and the 3d Battalion from Simemi. Both meet accurate Japanese fire from concealed positions and suffer heavy casualties; a maximum gain of 200 yards is made on right along the coast.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Battalion, 182d Infantry Regiment, crosses the Matanikau River and moves west along the shore with Company B, 8th Marine Regiment, covering the left flank; they dig in just east of Port Cruz. A gap of over 1,000 yards separates the 1st and 2d Battalions of the 182d Infantry Regiment west of the Matanikau River. During the of night 19/20 November, the Japanese move forward from Kokumbona and open fire on the 1st Battalion.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force reconnaissance aircraft over Japanese-held Kiska Island draws heavy antiaircraft fire from Gertrude Cove.

BURMA: Eight USAAF Tenth Air Force India Air Task Force (IATF) B-24's bomb the marshalling yard at Mandalay as IATF bombers intensify their campaign against Burma and Thailand. 

CANADA: Through trucks start rolling from Dawson Creek, British Columbia, toward Fairbanks, Territory of Alaska, along the 2 1,323 mile Alcan Military Highway, or Alaska Highway; built to supply the Pacific North West and Alaska in case of a Japanese invasion. An opening ceremony for the highway is held at Soldiers Summit, Yukon Territory, in -35F (-37C) degree weather.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, advance elements of the Australian 25th Brigade, Maroubra Force, enter Gona but are driven out after nightfall. The 126th Infantry Regiment. U.S. 32d Infantry Division, upon reaching Popondetta, is sent on to Soputa to assist the Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra Force. The Australian 16th Brigade clears the Japanese rear guard from Soputa and continues along the Sanananda track to its junction with the main trail to Cape Killerton but is halted at the Japanese forward defense line.
Task Force Warren continues to meet heavy fire, which pins down the 3d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, on the left; the 1st Battalion is halted after a 100-yard advance in the coastal area. Lieutenant Colonel Edmund Carrier's detachment (elements of the 1st Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment) and the 2/6th Independent Company, Maroubra Force, arrive at the front and prepare to join in attack along coast. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the Japanese attack the left flank of the 1st Battalion, 182d Infantry Regiment, early in the day and forces it back, but the battalion recovers lost ground with the assistance of air and artillery and drives forward until stopped by Japanese fire just west of Point Cruz. The Japanese retain Point Cruz itself. The 164th Infantry Regiment moves forward during the night of 20/21 November to bridge the gap between assault battalions of the 182d Infantry Regiment.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nov 21st 1942

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force reconnaissance is flown over Agattu and Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, upon reaching Soputa, is attached to the Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra Force, which continues their costly and fruitless efforts to advance toward Sanananda. The 2d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, begins a drive on Buna Mission, moving from Ango along the Dobodura-Buna track; upon reaching the trail junction, called the Triangle, where the trails to Buna Mission and Buna Village converge, they are halted by well-organized bunker positions that are made more formidable by swampy terrain on both sides of the Triangle.
Since no further progress can be made with the forces present, the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment is ordered to cross the Girua River and assist. The attack of the Warren Force is delayed by a series of mishaps, but gets under way by 1630 hours after air and artillery preparation, which is of little benefit. Casualties are again heavy and gains negligible.
The 3d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, attempting to take the bridge between airstrips, is pinned down by Japanese fire. The Australian 2/6th Independent Company, Maroubra Force, tries to secure the eastern end of New Strip by infiltration and knocks out a few machine gun positions in the area.
Along the coast, 1st Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment and Colonel Carrier's detachment of the 1st Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, attack abreast, gaining a few yards and destroying some machine gun nests. The situation improves somewhat as additional guns are brought forward and the airstrip at Dobodura becomes operational.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's and B-25's attack the airfield, antiaircraft positions, and a bridge at Buna and hit the village of Sanananda in support of Allied ground forces.
The Australian-U. S. force is advancing from Soputa toward Sanananda but U.S. forces driving on Buna are halted by strong bunker positions at The Triangle where trails to Buna mission and Buna village meet.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 1st Battalion, 182d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, clears the Japanese from Point Cruz but is unable to advance any farther. To the south, the 164th Infantry Regiment attacks from the Hills 80-81 ridge line but is halted after negligible gains by the Japanese, whose defenses are skillfully organized in depth and mutually supporting. The Japanese defenders are the 700 remaining men of the 16th Regiment and the 228th and 224th Regiments, with Major General Ito Takeo, commander of the 38th Division, in command.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nov 22nd 1942

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 flies reconnaissance over Agattu and Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands; bombers and fighters are alerted for a mission tomorrow to find and destroy a reported five vessel convoy.

BURMA: Six B-24's of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's India Air Task Force inflict heavy damage on the railroad center at Mandalay.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian 25th Brigade, Maroubra Force, continues toward Gona, Papua New Guinea; two battalions move in to attack and are forced to withdraw with heavy casualties. The U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment (-) attacks through the Australian 16th Brigade, Maroubra Force, toward Sanananda; the 16th Brigade will not attempt any forward moves until the Americans have secured the Soputa-Sanananda- Killerton Track junction. Major Richard Boerem's detachment, elements of the 1st Battalion moves along the road as the 3d Battalion advances on the flanks along secondary trails. After nightfall, fresh Japanese forces attack Company L, flanking on the right, to insure safety of food supply dump in line of advance and are driven off. From Soputa, the 2d Battalion of 126th Infantry Regiment moves forward to assist the 2d Battalion of 128th, crossing to the east bank of the Girua River on rafts during the evening.
On the Warren Force front, the 3d Battalion of 128th Infantry Regiment secretly pulls back to positions just behind the 1st Battalion, though Company I holds former position astride trail just west of New Strip.

PAPUA NG: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20's attack trails around Sanananda while B-26's hit the Buna area; B-17's and B-25's bomb the airfield at Lae and barges between Lae and Salamaua. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17's and B-25's attack warships 68 nautical miles (126 kilometers) southwest of Arawe, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago and elsewhere in the Solomon Sea. USAAF 14th Air Force aircraft on a shipping strike sink a Vichy French ship east of Haiphong harbor, French Indochina.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The attempt to build an airfield at Aola Bay on Guadalcanal is ended. The units involved in Rear Admiral Richmond K. Turner's brainchild are shifted to Koli Point, east of Lunga, where they will successfully complete an airfield.
On Guadalcanal, the 182d and 164th Infantry Regiments again meet strong resistance while attempting to push west and are unable to advance. The 8th Marine Regiment prepares to attack through the 164th Infantry.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Nov 23rd 1942*

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force aircraft fly a reconnaissance mission over Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands and Agattu, and Amchitka Islands.

AUSTRALIA: Japanese bombers attack targets in the Northern Territory. At around midnight on the night of 22/23 November, a formation of high-flying bombers attack RAAF Coomalie Creek Airfield. All the bombs fall in the scrub and do no damage to the airfield. At least two Japanese bombers are shot down. Between 0300 and 0439 hours, the bombers attack the Darwin town area and RAAF Darwin.

CHINA: Six B-25's and 17 P-40s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force attack Tien Ho Airfield at Canton claiming 40+ aircraft destroyed on the field. These strikes follow three weeks of missions in support of Chinese forces along the Siang-Chiang River.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Nine B-25's and seven P-40s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force’s China Air Task Force feint at Hong Kong, then fly to the Gulf of Tonkin and sink a freighter and damage two others near Haiphong.

INDIAN OCEAN: In the Arabian Sea, the 10,006 ton British India SN Company passenger/cargo liner SS Tilawa is torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-29 about 809 nautical miles NNE of the Seychelles Islands in position 07.36N, 61.08E.
The ship is en route from Bombay, India, to Mombassa, Kenya, and Durban, South Africa, with 6,472 tons of cargo. The explosion creates great panic among the native passengers who rush the lifeboats.
The ship is carrying 222 crewmen, four gunners and 732 passengers. Of the 958 people on board, 252 passengers and 28 crew are lost. The British light cruiser HMS Birmingham rescues 678 survivors. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the main body of the Australian 25th Brigade, 7th Division, arrives at the front and begins an assault on Gona against determined resistance. The 3d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, continues toward Sanananda; Company L, on the right, is pinned down by fire at edge of food dump. The airfield atPopondetta becomes operational, and four guns are flown in and emplaced just south of Soputa. The 2d Battalions of the 126th and 128th Regiments are combined to form the Urbana Force under command of the commanding officer, 128th Infantry Regiment. The 2d Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment is slowed by extremely difficult terrain as it advances against the Triangle along the main track and swamps on either side of it.
After ineffective preparatory fire against Japanese bunkers, the 1st Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment and the detachment of the1st Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, attack along the coast toward Cape Endaiadere, gaining some 300 yards against intense fire.
The Australian 2/16th Independent Company makes limited progress toward the eastern end of New Strip.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20's and B-26's bomb Sanananda Point as Australian forces begin their assault on Gona and U.S. forces approach Sanananda.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The frontline companies, west of the Matanikau River on Guadalcanal, withdraw about 300 yards this morning. Three battalions of artillery pound the Japanese lines for 30 minute and then the 8th Marine Regiment passes through the 164th Infantry Regiment to continue the attack westward but is unable to advance.
Since the offensive has proved too costly to be continued for the time being, the attack is halted along Hills 66-80-81-Point Cruz line to await reinforcements. This halt will result in a stalemate for the next six weeks. The Cactus Air Force also provides support and wounds Lieutenant General Seikichi Hyakutake, commander of the 17th Army, and his Chief of Staff.
Japanese mortar fire wounds Lieutenant Colonel Hall of the 3rd Battalion, 164th Infantry Regiment.
Six Cactus Air Force SBDs attack the Munda area on New Georgia Island.

*Nov 24th*
ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: An Eleventh Air Force B-24 flies reconnaissance over Japanese held Kiska Island but weather precludes the westward continuation of reconnaissance. A scheduled mission of eight B-24s and four B-26's to Kiska Island is called off due to icing conditions.

BURMA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, and Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) is informed by the U.S. War Department that little more aid, aside from existing commitments, can be provided for the northern Burma offensive.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese continue to repel efforts of the Australian 25th Brigade, 7th Division, to take Gona. The 3d Battalion of the 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, pushes on toward Sanananda: Two Australian companies join Company L in a battle for the food dump on the right; on the left, Companies I and K reach a clearing west of Killerton trail, some 1,200 yards N of the original starting point, but are driven back into a swamp by Japanese infiltrators.
The Urbana Force launches a co-ordinated assault on the Triangle at 1428 hours after ineffective air and a brief mortar preparation. While Company F of the 126th Infantry Regiment makes a frontal assault in which Company H of the 128th Infantry Regiment joins, Company E of the 126th Infantry Regiment takes over the left flank positions along the Entrance Creek and Companies E and G of the 128th Infantry Regiment attack on the right flank.
The attack, although carefully planned, is a failure. The Warren Force front along coast is quiet.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s, B-25s, B-26s, B-17s, P-40s, and P-39 and P-400s Airacobras, hit Sanananda Point, the Buna area, the Sanananda-Soputa trail south of Sanananda, and the area between Cape Killerton and Sanananda Point as Allied forces launch a ground assault on The Triangle; the attack is repelled by fierce resistance.
USAAF B-17s and B-25s and RAAF Beaufighters sink Japanese destroyer HIJMS Hayashio in Huon Gulf between Lae and Finschafen and damage torpedo boats Otori and Hiyodori east of Lae.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Search aircraft over the Buin, Bougainville Island area report a large number of destroyers and cargo vessels in the harbor. By this date elements of the Americal Division have pushed along the N coast of Guadalcanal Island to a position S of Point Cruz where they wait until a general offensive can be prepared following the arrival of reinforcements. Throughout these operations P-39 Airacobras have continually hit ground positions and troops all along the coast, flying as many as 11 strikes on some days.

*Nov 25th*
ALASKA: After eight months of work, the Alcan Highway is completed.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force aircraft fly reconnaissance is flown over the Semichi Islands and Japanese-held Kiska and Attu Islands.

CHINA: USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force B-25s and P-40s cripple three freighters on the Pearl River near Canton.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, firm Japanese opposition on the entire front has resulted in a virtual stalemate. Artillery fire is exchanged and patrols are active in some sectors. In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-38s hit the airfield at Lae.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-17 lands 11 tons of supplies at Kamimbo Bay, Guadalcanal. Submarine missions to supply the beleaguered Japanese garrison on Guadalcanal will continue through the end of November.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 reconnoitering Holtz Bay harbor on Japanese held Attu Island spots shipping targets which are subsequently hit by four B-26s escorted by four P-38s; one cargo ship is damaged. Reconnaissance is flown over Rat Island, Agattu and Semichi Islands and the Japanese-held Kiska Island shipping and the north coast of Attu Island; two P-38s and a B-26 sustain minor damage.

AUSTRALIA: At 0320 hours local, Japanese bombers attack the Darwin town area and the Strauss and Hughes Airfields.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Japanese Lieutenant General Imamura Hitoshi formally assumes command of the 8th Area Army at Rabaul, New Britain Island. (The 8th Area Army is responsible for the 17th Army in the Solomon Islands and the 18th Army in New Guinea.) Colonel Sugita presents a paper outlining the current situation on Guadalcanal and suggesting withdrawal but General Imamura refuses to formally accept the paper because it is defeatist. Major Hayashi arrives from Guadalcanal with the news that all rice and barley there would be entirely consumed that day. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the stalemate continues on Gona front. Further frontal and flanking attacks of 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, toward Sanananda makes limited progress: The 1st Battalion (-) is pinned down on the Soputa- Sanananda track after a 100-yard advance; on the left, the 3d Battalion (-) drives east to within 700 yards of the Killerton trail; on the right, Company L and the Australians finally overrun the bitterly contested
food dump.
The Urbana Force halts frontal and right flank attacks on the Triangle and prepares to make a strong effort on left, since the Japanese are disposed in less strength west of Entrance Creek and the terrain is more favorable. The Warren Force, under personal observation of Major General Edwin Harding, Commanding General 32d Infantry Division, makes a determined effort to advance after strong air and artillery preparation.
The Japanese retire into bunkers during the bombardment and emerge afterward to meet the attack. The 3d Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment (-) and 1st Battalion of 126th Infantry Regiment (-)
advance abreast, the latter on the left followed by the 1st Battalion of the 128th. Little is accomplished by the attack. Company I of the 128th Infantry Regiment and the Australian 2/6th Independent Company, Maroubra Force, charged respectively with securing the west and east ends of New Strip, are unable to advance. The Japanese retain air superiority over Buna front and sink a lugger bound for Hariko with ammunition. The 127th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, reaches Port Moresby from Australia.
In Northeast New Guinea, Fifth Air Force P-40s, A-20s, and B-25s attack airfields and antiaircraft positions in the Buna area while B-26s strike the Salamaua area.

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt orders nationwide gasoline rationing, beginning 1 December.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force photo reconnaissance covers Kiska, Amchitka and Attu Islands. A ship attacked in Holtz Bay on Attu Island yesterday is observed lower in the water and still burning.

AUSTRALIA: In the early hours of the morning, a flight of heavy Japanese bombers drop a large number of bombs on RAAF Coomalie Creek Airfield in the Northern Territory. Most of them land in the bush adjacent to the airfield. Only two or three bombs hit the runway, but the holes are easily filled in after the raid. 

HONG KONG: Ten B-25s and 20+ P-40s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force, the largest CATF effort in China to date, hit shipping and harbor installations at Hong Kong, firing warehouses and claiming two freighters and numerous barges sunk; a large force of fighters intercept during the return trip but are driven off by the escort; the Americans claim several airplanes shot down. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Japanese reinforcements reach Buna losing one destroyer during the night. A three-day lull begins as preparations are made for renewing the attack. 
Thirteen Zeke's bomb and strafe an Australian medical dressing station and a U.S. casualty clearing station at Soputa. Twenty two Australians and six Americans are killed. 
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s pound the Buna area, hitting buildings, the airfield, and other targets, as Allied ground forces prepare to renew attacks in the Buna-Gona area.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 photographs a beached freighter at Holtz Bay, Attu Island and draws no antiaircraft fire during ten runs over the bay, and flies reconnaissance over Kiska Island.

(CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Tenth Air Force): CHINA AIR TASK FORCE (CATF): In China, the detachment of the 11th Bombardment Squadron, 341st BG (Medium), operating from Nanning with B-25's, returns to base at Kunming (another detachment is operating from Karachi, India).

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s bomb the airfields at Lae and Buna; elements of the 126th Infantry Regiment, US 32d Infantry Division arrive on the Sanananda front from Wairopi. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 14,125 ton USN cargo ship USS Alchiba is damaged by Japanese midget submarine Ha.10 (from submarine HIJMS I-16 ) while she is anchored 3,000 yards northeast of Lunga Point, Guadalcanal. Her hold is loaded with drums of gasoline and ammunition, and the resulting explosion shoots flames 150 feet in the air. The commanding officer orders the ship to get underway to run her up on the beach and this action undoubtedly saves the ship. Hungry flames raged in the ship for over five days before weary fire fighting parties finally bring them under control. This leaves only four undamaged cargo ships in the South Pacific Force.

THAILAND: In the first USAAF air raid on Thailand, nine Tenth Air Force B-24s fly 2,760 miles from Gaya, India, to bomb Bangkok.

USA: The first production Ford-built B-24 Liberator rolls off the assembly line at Ford's massive Willow Run plant in Ypsilanti, Michigan. In February 1942, the last Ford automobile rolled off the assembly line for the duration of the war, and soon afterward the Willow Run plant was completed.
Built specifically for Ford's war production, Willow Run is the largest factory in the world. Using the type of assembly line production that has made Ford an industrial giant, Ford hopes to produce 500 B-24s a month. After a gradual start, that figure is reached in time for the Allied invasion of Western Europe, and by July 1944, the Willow Plant is producing one B-24 every hour. By the end of the war, the 43,000 men and women who work at Ford's Willow Run plant have produced over 8,500 bombers, which unquestionably has a significant impact on the course of the war. 
The Air Forces Proving Ground Command at Eglin Field, Valpariso, Florida, is redesignated Army Air Forces Proving Ground Command.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 over Holtz Bay, Attu Island, reports the vessel bombed and damaged on 26 November as still sinking; a B-26 flies an uneventful reconnaissance over the south shore of Kiska Island.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: B-25s of the USAAF Tenth Air Forces China Air Task Force bomb Hongay and Campho on the coast.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Joint Chiefs of Staff): A detachment of the 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, ceases operating from New Caledonia (another detachment is operating from Cairns, Australia; the squadron is enroute from the US to Australia). 

NEW GUINEA: Colonel Yazawa Kiyomi and part of the Japanese force that has withdrawn along the west bank of the Kumusi River to positions north of Gona reach Giruwa from there by barge. Australian troops attack in the Gona area attack from the south and east but are halted by determined Japanese troops.
In New Papua Guinea, B-17s, P-40s, and A-20s attack the Gona area while B-25s and a single A-20 bomb the airfield at Lae.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: Following the Naval Battle of Guadalcanal, 12-15 November, all plans to recapture that island were abandoned by the Japanese, and all their efforts were directed instead toward making its final capture by the Americans as expensive as possible. For a period of approximately three weeks, only air raids and the appearance of minor naval vessels broke the lull for U.S. forces. However, towards the end of November, Japanese shipping in the Shortland Islands, Solomon Islands, area increases as supplies are loaded upon fast transports, and it becomes apparent that a Japanese move in force to supply their the Guadalcanal garrison is imminent.
In order to deny the Japanese the much needed food, ammunition and technical personnel, the USN established Task Force 67 is formed on 27 November at Espirtu Santo Island to intercept the rejuvenated "Tokyo Express" before it could effect a landing.
TF 67, under the command of Rear Admiral Carleton H. Wright, is composed of the heavy cruisers USS Minneapolis, New Orleans, Northampton and Pensacola, light cruiser USS Honolulu, and destroyers USS Drayton, Fletcher, Lamson, Larder, Maury and Perkins. At about 2300 hours, TF 67 got underway to intercept the Japanese landing which was expected to take place at Tassafaronga. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s intercept a force of four troop carrying destroyers proceeding through Vitiaz Strait between New Britain Island and New Guinea without air cover; the B-17s damage the Japanese destroyers HIJMS Shiratsuyu and Makigumo and cause the others to turn back, thus preventing reinforcement of Gona with fresh troops from Rabaul on New Britain Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 3d Battalion, 147th Infantry Regiment, elements of the 246th Field Artillery Battalion, part of the Marine 9th Defense Battalion, and additional Seabees are landed in the Koli Point area, where an airfield, Carney, is to be constructed; the Aola Bay area has been rejected as unsuitable for an airfield site.
During the night of 29/30 November, Japanese Destroyer Squadron Two, consisting of eight destroyers under the command of Rear Admiral Tanaka Raizo, departed Buin on the southern coast of Bougainville Island en route to Guadalcanal. The destroyers divided into two forces were: Strike Force consisted of HIJMS Naganami and Takanami; Transport Force consisted of HIJMS Kagero, Kawakaze, Kuroshio, Makinami, Oyahio and Suzukaze.
Aircraft from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal sink Japanese cargo ships SS Azusa Maru and Kiku Maru, in Wickham Anchorage, New Georgia Island.

UNITED STATES: Coffee joins the list of items rationed. Despite record coffee production in Latin American countries, the growing demand for the bean from both military and civilian sources, and the demands placed on shipping, which is needed for other purposes, required the limiting of its availability. 
In a major reorganization, all Bombardment Squadrons assigned to the USAAF Antisubmarine Command are redesignated Antisubmarine Squadrons.
Lieutenant Colonel Boyd D. "Buzz" Wagner, America's first WWII fighter ace, is killed in a P-40 accident 25 miles north of Eglin Field, Valpariso, Florida. In December 1941, Lieutenant Wagner was assigned to the 17th Pursuit Squadron in the Philippines and shot down five Japanese aircraft in four days. He was evacuated to Australia in January 1942 and then went to New Guinea in April 1942 with two P-39 squadrons.
On 30 April, he was credited with three Japanese fighters bringing his total to eight. By late summer, he had returned to the U.S. in a combat-training assignment. He is on a routine flight from Eglin Field to Maxwell Field, Montgomery, Alabama when his aircraft crashes.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2007)

ANDAMAN ISLANDS: B-24 Liberators of the USAAF Tenth Air Forces India Air Task Force attack shipping at Port Blair, claiming damage to one vessel by near misses; this strike begins a series of raids on this water approach to Burma. The Andaman Islands are located in the eastern part of the Bay of Bengal; Port Blair is located about 472 nautical miles (874 kilometers) west-southwest of Bangkok, Thailand.

BURMA: The British 123rd Brigade's advance reaches Bawli Bazar in the Arakan Valley. The weather, which is normally clear during November, has not cooperated thus making the advance extremely difficult.

INDIA: The 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth AF, moves from Karachi to Chakulia, India with F-4s (a flight is operating from Kunming, China).

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies reconnaissance over Semichi and Attu ; other flights are prevented by weather.

JAPAN: The German tanker SS Uckermark, the former supply ship SS Altmark that had replenished the German armored ship Admiral Graf Spee, is at anchor at Yokohama when a huge explosions rips the vessel apart while the crew is having lunch. The cause of the explosion is thought to be a spark from tools used by a repair gang working near the fuel tanks. Forty-three crewmen from the Uckermark die. Anchored nearby and also sunk by the explosion is the Australian freighter SS Nankin and the German
auxiliary cruiser HK Thor (Ship 10 also known as Raider E by the British) which had captured the Nankin on 5 October while she en route from Fremantle, Western Australia, Australia, to Colombo, Ceylon. During her two cruises, HK Thor had sunk or captured 20 ships totaling 152,125 tons.

NEW GUINEA: U.S. Lieutenant General Eichelberger, Commanding General I Corps, flies from Australia to Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea. The Australian 21st Brigade, Maroubra Force, having rested and
reorganized after action in the Owen Stanley Range, takes over the attack on the Gona front, relieving the Australian 25th Brigade. In the Sanananda sector, the left flank elements of the 126th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, establish a block behind the Japanese on the Soputa-Sanananda trail, but a frontal attacks along the trail in the center and flanking attacks on the right make little headway. The Urbana and Warren Forces each make concerted attacks but gain little ground. The
Urbana Force fails in three attempts to take Buna Village; elements protecting the flank and rear seize a crossing over Siwori Creek and the outpost region between there and Buna Creek, but are unable to clear Coconut Grove or advance beyond the Triangle. Warren Force, attacking toward Cape Endaiadere on the right and the northeastern edge of New Strip on the left, encounters the Japanese main line of resistance in Duropa Plantation and is unable to breach it. Bren gun carriers that are to have spearheaded assault in this sector fail to arrive.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s and B- 26s attack the airfield, AA positions, and defenses in the Buna area.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Arafura Sea between Australia and New Guinea, Australian Beaufighters drive off 14 Japanese aircraft that were attack the Australian minesweepers HMAS Armidale and Castlemaine.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the night of 30 November/1 December, the BATTLE OF TASSAFARONGA is fought. In an attempt to resupply the Japanese troops on Guadalcanal, the Japanese Navy has devised a scheme of loading gasoline and oil drums with food, medicine and whatever else would be needed, chaining the drums together and dump them overboard. The chain would be brought ashore by ships boat and the drums would be dragged ashore by the Army.
Today, eight destroyers under Rear Admiral Tanaka Raizo, six of them carrying 440 drums, set sail from the Shortland Islands. The eight destroyers are HIJMS Kagero, Kawakaze, Kuroshio, Makinami, Naganami, Oyashio, Suzukaze and Takanami. The USN has been warned by an Australian coastwatcher on Bougainville and sends Task Group 67.2 under Rear Admiral Carleton H. Wright to intercept and sink the Japanese force.
TG 67.2 consists of the heavy cruisers USS Minneapolis, New Orleans, Northampton and Pensacola; the light cruiser USS Honolulu; and the destroyers USS Drayton, Flethcer, Lamson, Lardner, Maury and Perkins. The USN ships surprise the Japanese off Tassafaronga Point, Guadalcanal.
The Japanese press on to jettison the drums to sustain the troops while Long Lance torpedoes launched from destroyers HIJMS Kagero, Kawakaze, Kuroshio, Naganami and Oyashio wreak havoc
on the USN's heavy cruisers: USS Minneapolis is hit by two torpedoes, one on the port bow, the other in her number two fireroom, causing loss of power and severe damage: her bow is gone back to the chain pipes, her port side badly ruptured, and two firerooms open to the sea; USS New Orleans next astern of USS Minneapolis, is forced to sheer away to avoid collision, and runs into the track of a torpedo which rips off her bow.
Bumping down the ship's port side, the severed bow punches several holes in the hull. A fifth of her length gone, the ship slows to 2 knots; the next ship in line, USS PENSACOLA, turns left to prevent
collision with the two damaged ships ahead of her and silhouetted by the burning American cruisers, she came in the Japanese line of fire. A torpedo hits her below the mainmast on the portside. Her engine room floods, three gun turrets go out of commission, and her oil tanks rupture to make a soaked torch of her mast.
The next ship in line is USS Honolulu but she escapes the trap but the last ship in the column, USS
Northampton, takes two torpedoes that tore a huge hole in her port side, ripping away decks and bulkheads. Flaming diesel oil sprays over the ship, she takes on water rapidly and begins to list and the abandon ship order is given three hours later and the ship sinks about 35 nautical miles NNW of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal.
With the sinking of Northampton, the USN has only 13 heavy cruisers in commission. The only Japanese casualty is the destroyer HIJMS Takanami which is sunk by gunfire about 28 nautical miles NNW of Henderson Field. There are only 33 survivors of the 212 men aboard the ship.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2007)

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 8th Marine Regiment, 2d Marine Division, is withdrawn from forward positions west of Matanikau River, leaving Americal Division units to hold the western sector.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron flies its first combat mission with F-4s from its base at Karachi, India with a detachment at Kunming, China; the squadron arrived at Karachi on 24 Jul.

AUSTRALIA: HQ 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s is established at Brisbane upon arrival from the US. A detachment has been operating from Cairns since 1 Nov and will remain there until 10 Dec.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS: Headquarters 5th BG (Heavy), and its 23d Bombardment Squadron with B-17s transfers from the Territory of Hawaii to Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands. 

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 Liberator flies reconnaissance over the Semichis and Attu Islands. Weather prevents any other flights.

BURMA: The Japanese, having rested and refitted, start back into the battle line Tengchung-Myitkyina- Kamaing Kalewa-Akyab. 

INDIA: The airlift from India to China is removed from the authority of Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief U.S .China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, and Commander-in-Chief Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC), and made part of the USAAF Air Transport Command's India- China Wing.

SW PACIFIC: In the Timor Sea, the Australian minesweeper HMAS Armidale is hit by two torpedoes dropped by Japanese torpedo bombers and sinks within five minutes about 103 nautical miles SSE of Dili, Portugese Timor, in position 10.00S, 126.30E.
The ship was on her second voyage to Timor to evacuate refugees and bring relief personnel from Port Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.
There are 149 people aboard the ship and 40 crewmen and 58 Dutch soldiers and civilians are lost. Some survivors endure eight days at sea before being rescued while 29 manage to cling to a makeshift raft but drift away and are never seen again.

NEW GUINEA: U.S. Lieutenant General Robert Eichelberger, Commanding General I Corps, flies to Dobodura, Papua New Guinea, and takes command of all troops in Buna area. The Australian 21st Brigade, 7th Division, after turning back from Giruwa three barge loads of Japanese attempting to reinforce Gona, attacks and captures Gona, forcing the Japanese back to Gona Mission for a final stand. Elsewhere, the Japanese show no signs of weakening and they exert heavy pressure against a roadblock (called "Huggins" after Capt Meredith M. Huggins) on the Soputa-Sanananda trail
and withstands frontal and flanking attacks toward it. The Urbana Force (two battalions of the U.S. 126th and 128th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division) makes another futile attempt to reach Buna Village after artillery and mortar preparation with all available weapons.
The Warren Force (based on U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division) continues attacks toward Cape Endaiadere on the right and New Strip on the left with little success; the 1st Battalion of the 126th Infantry Regiment gets elements to the northeastern edge of New Strip.
In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s, B-25s, B-26s and P-400 Airacobras attack the Buna area damaging a destroyer.

PACIFIC OCEAN: As a result of damage received in the Battle of Tassafaronga, heavy cruiser USS Northampton sinks about 35 nautical miles NNW of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, in position 09.12S, 159.50E.
Japanese destroyer HIJMS Takanami goes down off the north coast of Guadalcanal about 28 nautical miles NNW of Henderson Field, in position 09.18S, 159.56E. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 8th Marine Regiment, 2d Marine Division, is withdrawn from forward positions west of Matanikau River, leaving Americal Division units to hold the western sector.

UNITED STATES: The U.S. government imposes gasoline quotas to conserve fuel. The armed forces overseas have fuel aplenty, but in the U.S., gasoline becomes costly and hard to get. People start using bicycles and their own two feet to get around.
At major league baseball meetings in Chicago, Illinois, travel restrictions are the order of the day. Owners decide to restrict travel to a three-trip schedule rather than the customary four. Spring training in 1943 will be limited to locations north of the Potomac or Ohio Rivers and east of the Mississippi River.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 finds Semichi and Attu Islands unchanged during a reconnaissance run; a B-26 on reconnaissance finds Kiska Island closed by fog.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) Headquarters 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group with the air echelon of A and B flights arrives Noumea, New Caledonia Is. The air echelons of C and D flights will remain in the US until Jan 44.

GUADALCANAL - American bombers based at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal begin almost daily attacks on Munda Point, New Georgia to prevent the Japanese from constructing an airfield there.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese try to reinforce their bridgehead. Four destroyers, with about 800 men embarked, reach Basabua early in the morning, but are forced by Allied aircraft to move on and land troops near the Kumusi River mouth, about 12 miles north of Gona. The Japanese maintain pressure on the roadblock on the Soputa- Sanananda trail, which the supply party reaches, and whittle down its perimeter. Efforts to reach the block frontally and from the right flank are again unsuccessful.
The Urbana Force (two battalions of the U.S. 126th and 128th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division) attacks again toward Buna Village, in greater strength and after increased preparatory fire, but is halted short of the objective.
Since simultaneous attacks against Cape Endaiadere and the New Strip have proved unfeasible, Warren Force (based on U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division) concentrates on New Strip, leaving a holding force (Company B, 128th Infantry Regiment) on the coastal track, where it fails to deceive the Japanese with a feint toward Cape Endaiadere. Warren Force attacks after air and ground bombardment, which does little damage to the Japanese, but results are negligible.
Lieutenant General Robert Eichelberger, Commanding General I Corps, visits the Urbana front while his staff officers inspect the Warren front. Afterwards, Eichelberger relieves Major General Edwin F. Harding of command of the U.S. 32d Infantry Division and designates Brigadier General Albert W. Waldron as his successor.
USAAF A-20s, B-17s, B-25s and P-400s attack four destroyers off Buna and Gona, and the airfield and positions in the in the Buna area and between
Watutu Point and Cape Killerton. As a result of this attack, the destroyers, originally bound for Gona with 800 reinforcements, lands the troops near the mouth of the Kumment River 12 miles to the north.

UNITED STATES: At the University of Chicago in Chicago, Illinois, the first manmade, self-sustaining atomic chain reaction is achieved. In a squash court under the university (American) football stadium a group of scientists led by the Italian physicist, Enrico Fermi, allows the "pile" of uranium, insulated by graphite rods, to run for 4.5 minutes, which produces just one half-watt of power, but proves man can control atomic power.
Scientists wait in awe as the neutron counter clicked faster. Then Fermi raises his hand. "The pile has gone critical," he said. Someone telephoned Dr. James Conant, the head of defense science in Washington. "Jim," he said, "the Italian navigator has just landed in the new world."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The Japanese light cruisers HIJMS Abukuma and Kiso and destroyer HIJMS Wakaba, land 1,115 troops of the 302nd Battalion on Kiska. 
Two USAAF bombers and several fighters fly reconnaissance over Semichi Islands and the Japanese held Kiska and Attu Islands. There is a constant air alert for US forces on Adak.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the situation of the U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail remains precarious as the Japanese continue to attack it repeatedly from all sides and to prevent the forward movement of Allied units attempting to reach it.
On the Urbana Force (two battalions of the U.S. 126th and 128th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division) and Warren Force (based on U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division) fronts, troops are being rested and regrouped in preparation for all-out attack on 5 December. U.S. Lieutenant General Robert Eichelberger, Commanding General I Corps, requests that the 126th Infantry Regiment headquarters be moved east of the Girua River and is promised Australian troops and tanks. The Japanese are successfully supplied by air.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s, B-25s and P-40s bomb and strafe Sanananda Point and the Buna areas and attack a small torpedo boat in Dyke Acland Bay. During the night of 3/4 December, B-17s bomb airfields at Lae and Salamaua. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Solomons Sea, a lone USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s attacks a submarine 75 miles SE of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the movement of the Aola Force, less 2d Marine Raider Battalion, to Koli Point, where an airfield is to be constructed, is completed. The Aola Force is joined by the 18th Naval Construction Battalion and the rest of 9th Marine Defense Battalion.
On New Georgia Island, the Japanese are discovered to be constructing an airfield at Munda Point, which becomes a target for almost daily air attacks.
Eight USMC SBDs, seven USMC TBFs and USAAF P-39s and USMC F4Fs attack the Tokyo Express in New Georgia Sound; the destroyer HIJMS Makinami is slightly damaged. The Japanese throw some 1,500 supply canisters overboard for their troops on Guadalcanal, but only 310 reach the intended recipients. In the air, ten Pete seaplanes are shot down, six by USMC F4F pilots and four by USAAF P-39 pilots at 1830 hours local. U.S. losses are one TBF, one SBD and one fighter.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Seven B-24s and nine B-26s escorted by 16 P-38s takeoff based on a Navy PBY Catalina report of a surface force southeast of Amchitka Island. At the interception point, the area is searched without results. The PBY pilot later reports he saw "clouds." Reconnaissance is flown over Attu, Agattu, Semichi, Kiska and Amchitka Islands.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese maintain pressure against the block on the Soputa-Sanananda trail. Advance elements of the 127th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, reach Dobodura. Lines on Urbana Force (two battalions of the U.S. 126th and 128th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division) and Warren Force (based on U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division) fronts are rearranged to permit units operating under battalions other than their own to return to parent battalions. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20s, B-25s and P-400s bomb and strafe Sanananda Point and the Buna areas and attack a small torpedo boat in Dyke Acland Bay. During the night of 3/4 Dec, B-17s bomb airfields at Lae and Salamaua. Lost is B-17F "Dumbo" 41-24429. On the ground, the US roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail remains precarious as the Japanese maintain attacks from all sides and hold off US reinforcements. In the Bismarck Archipelago, a lone B-17s attacks a submarine 75 miles southeast of Rabaul. Lost on a training flight is P-38F "Synchronized Sal" 42-12646.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Carlson's raiders (2d Marine Raider Battalion) reach the Lunga perimeter, having marched west from Aola Bay.
During the month-long journey, more than 400 Japanese dead have been counted for the loss of 17 raiders.

UNITED STATES: Two hundred forty four US Congressmen present a petition for the establishment of a Jewish homeland in Palestine to President Franklin D. Roosevelt.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Reconnaissance missions over Attu, Agattu, the Semichis, Amchitka and Kiska Islands turns up nothing. Seven B-24s and nine B-26s escorted by 16 P-38s take off upon a Navy PBY report of a surface force southeast of Amchitka Island. At the interception point, the area is searched without results. The PBY pilot later report he saw "clouds." 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: B-24s bomb Kavieng Airfield on the east coast of New Ireland Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) The following Seventh Air Force units are transferred to the Army Forces in South Pacific Area: 5th BG with its 23d, 31st, 72d and 394th Bombardment Squadrons with B-17s. The 394th is enroute from Hawaii to Fiji; all others are on Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands with the 72d Bomb Sq operating from Guadalcanal. 11th BG with its 26th, 42d, 98th and 431st Bombardment Squadrons with B-17s. The 26th is on Efate Is while the 42d and 98th are on Espiritu Santo Is, all in the New Hebrides Islands. The 431st is on Viti Levu on Fiji. 12th Fighter Squadron, 15th FG with P-39s and the 44th Fighter Squadron, 318th FG with P-40s, both on Efate Island, New Hebrides Islands.

NEW GUINEA: In the Australian 7th Division Gona area of Papua New Guinea, the Australian 21st Brigade, maintains pressure on the Japanese; the 25th Brigade withdraws for Port Moresby. A battalion of the 21st Brigade, supported by elements of the 39th Battalion, 30th Brigade, moves east to keep the Japanese from Basabua anchorage while the rest of the the 39th Battalion advances west because of Japanese landings at the Kumusi River mouth.
A roadblock on the Soputa- Sanananda trail remains under severe pressure, and food and ammunition of the garrison are dwindling rapidly. The Japanese turn back a supply party attempting to reach the block and again repel frontal and flanking attacks toward it.
After an air and artillery preparation, the Urbana Force and Warren Force launch all-out attacks. A company of the Urbana Forces U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment drives to within 50 yards of Buna Village; others break through to the sea; still others invest the west bank of Entrance Creek except for Coconut Grove. Buna Village is completely isolated.
The Warren Force attack, although preceded by five Bren-gun carriers which are destroyed, is a total failure except on the left, where slight progress is made toward the bridge between the airstrips. The Warren Force suffers heavily from the Japanese as well as intense heat.
In the air over Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s pound the Buna area.

UNITED STATES: Japanese-American Fred Tayama, an informant for the FBI, is attacked and seriously injured by a group of inmates at the Manzanar Relocation Camp For Ethnic Japanese, located 50 miles south of Bishop, California. The arrest of the popular Harry Ueno who was accused in the attack on Tayama, triggers a mass uprising.
Headquarters USAAF inactivates the I Concentration Command. This unit was tasked for the final preparation for unit movements overseas and this task is now assigned to the First through Fourth Air Forces and the Air Transport Command.
The Selective Service System is placed under the War Manpower Commission by Presidential executive order.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: USAAF Eleventh Air Force aircraft fly reconnaissance over Attu, Agattu, Amchitka, Kiska and the Semichis Islands. The 18th Fighter Squadron, 343d FG with P-40s transfers from Alaska to Adak. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb Lakunai Airfield and the town of Rabaul on New Britain Island.

FIJI ISLANDS: USN tug USS Grebe grounds while attempting to float SS Thomas A. Edison at Vuata Vatoa. Salvage operations are broken up by a hurricane that destroys both ships on 1/2 January 1943.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese frustrate an effort to supply the beleaguered roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail with rations and ammunition. The garrison is near the end of its resources.
The Urbana Force prepares for another attack on Buna Village and places the first "time on target" fire of the campaign on Buna Mission. Since frontal attacks by the Warren Force have been futile and costly, it is decided to soften Japanese positions by attrition and infiltration while awaiting the arrival of tanks. In the Gona area, three Australian battalions attack the town but the attack bogs down and one company is virtually wiped out.
Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Lae Aerodrome, Papua New Guinea. Amelia Earhart took off from this airfield in 1938.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF P-39 Airacobras strafing Munda on New Georgia Island discover trucks, steam rollers and other construction equipment, and evidence of two airfields under construction. B-17s
will bomb Munda 21 times in December and continue to hit it in January 1943, as the Japanese continue to work at building the airstrips despite the constant air strikes.

UNITED STATES: At the Manzanar Relocation Camp For Ethnic Japanese, located 50 miles south of Bishop, California, the arrest of prisoners accused of beating informer Fred Tayama leads to a protest and violence. Military police fire into the crowd, killing two protesters and wounding at least ten more.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2007)

U.S.A.: The USS New Jersey BB-62 is launched from the Philadelphia Naval Shipyard. This battleship is one of the Iowa class. One year after the "day of infamy" at Pearl Harbor, the US Navy today launched 15 ships, including the biggest battleship ever built. The huge USS New Jersey slid down the ways at the Philadelphia Navy Yard almost on the hour of last December's attack.
Elsewhere in America, an aircraft carrier, two destroyers, a submarine, six minesweepers, two escort craft, a destroyer tender and what the navy called a "special" ship were launched. All this was a tangible demonstration of Franklin D. Roosevelt's message to the people: that the day of surprise
was a year ago, the period of defence is over and the offensive is under way.
"Coral Sea, Midway, the Solomons, New Guinea and North Africa are shining examples of [our] power," the president said. Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, the chief of the Pacific Fleet, said that victory has been assured over the Japanese because the "sea lane across the greatest of oceans has been made safe.
The optimism is tempered by official statistics: 58,307 casualties in the year, a massive 35,822 of which occurred in the Pacific theatre. Many are classified as missing and presumed to be prisoners of war. More than one million US servicemen are now in action.

NEW GUINEA: US forces hold against stiff Japanese counterattacks at Bun. George Welch, who is credited with shooting down four Japanese planes during the attack on Pearl Harbor shoots down two Vals and a Zeke flying a P-39, becoming an ace exactly one year after his first victories. Welch was credited with shooting down 4 Japanese planes during the attack on Pearl Harbor . He would go on to score 16 victories and become a test pilot for North American Aviation.
All of Welch's victorys were multiples: 7 Dec. 41: 4; 7 Dec. 42: 3; 21 Jun 43: 2; 20 Aug 43: 3; 2 Sep 43: 4. 

SINGAPORE:Changi: A beautiful shinto shrine, built by PoWs is unveiled in the camp.

GUADALCANAL: Captain Sato leads a Tokyo Express run to Guadalcanal tonight. US PT Boats force his destroyers to retire. In the Solomons, 13 SBDs attack the Tokyo Express; three destroyers are damaged for the loss of one SBD. 

Anniversary of Pearl Harbor) (Eleventh Air Force) A reconnaissance mission is flown over the Semichis and Attu Islands; reconnaissance of Kiska Is is aborted due to weather. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) The 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG with B-26s moves from New Caledonia Island to Efate Island, New Hebrides Islands.


----------



## Hobilar (Dec 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> GUADALCANAL: Captain Sato leads a Tokyo Express run to Guadalcanal tonight. US PT Boats force his destroyers to retire. In the Solomons, 13 SBDs attack the Tokyo Express; three destroyers are damaged for the loss of one SBD.



American forces on Guadacanal mark the first anniversary of Pearl Harbor by shelling Japanese positions from dawn to dusk in what they term a 'Hate Shoot'.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: An attempted bombing mission of Attu and Kiska Islands by six Eleventh Air Force B-24s and six B-26s, escorted by eight P-38s, is forced back by weather. An uneventful reconnaissance is flown by a B-24 and a B-26 over Attu, Agattu, Amchitka, Kiska and the Semichis Islands.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb the airfield at Gasmata on the southern coast of New Britain Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 39th Battalion, 7th Division, supported by artillery and mortars, attacks Gona and by nightfall, half of the Japanese perimeter defenses and the center of the garrison area have been taken. During the night of 8/9 December, the Japanese try to withdraw from Gona to Giruwa and about 100 of them are killed.
An Allied supply party reaches the roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail against bitter opposition. Urbana Force continuing the battle for Buna Village, concentrates on a bunker position on the southern edge. Newly arrived flame throwers proves so ineffective that the weapon is not used again during the campaign.
The Japanese fail in an attempt to reinforce the garrison of the village with troops from the mission. On the Warren Force front, preparations are made to move guns closer to the Japanese bunkers as two more 25-pounder (88 mm) guns arrive by sea. The Navy agrees to provide corvettes for movement of fresh troops to Warren front.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s pound antiaircraft positions at Buna and the area around Buna Mission and Cape Endaiadere as ground forces attack bunker positions on the southern end of Buna. P-38s hit a wrecked vessel off Gona. Six Japanese destroyers carrying troops to reinforce the Buna-Gona beachhead are bombed by B-17s and a lone B-24 and turn back to Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Regimental Combat Team 132 (--), Americal Division, lands on Guadalcanal. This brings the Americal Division to full strength.

UNITED STATES: The Joint Chiefs of Staff present to President Franklin D. Roosevelt a proposal for the recapture of all Burma, Operation ANAKIM. The President agrees that Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General U.S. China-Burma- India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, and Commander in Chief Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC), must be provided means for his part of the operation in northern Burma, Operation RAVENOUS.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The daily weather aircraft cannot return to base due to a sudden snow squall and crash-lands on Atka Island. An attempted bombing mission to Kiska Harbor by three B-26s and six P-38s is forced back by weather. 

NEW GUINEA: The Japanese withdrawal from the Kokoda Trail enables the
Allies to plan the encirclement of important Japanese positions in the Buna, Sanananda and Gona beachhead. After a preparatory bombardment from air and ground, the Australian 21st Brigade, 7th Division, launches a final assault on Gona area of Papua New Guinea and by 1630 hours overcomes resistance in hand-to-hand combat. Hundreds of Japanese dead are found.
The 3d Battalion, 127th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, completes an air movement to the Urbana Force front and prepares for the final assault on Buna Village.
In Papua New Guinea, B-26s bomb the Buna area as ground forces prepare for the final assault on the village. P-40s hit the area along the Sanananda-Soputa trail. In nearby Gona, following air and artillery bombardment, Australian forces overcome resistance, taking the village in hand-to-hand combat. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Army Major General Alexander Patch, Commanding General Americal Division, assumes command of Guadalcanal from Lieutenant General Alexander Vandegrift, USMC. Vandegrift marks the occasion with a letter that pays tribute to the sailors, airmen, soldiers "and small band of devoted allies" that fought side by side with his Marines. The reference quoted is to the Coastwatchers and is so worded for security reasons. The Marines that were expected to make the landing and then hand off the fighting to the Army have been relieved, 124 days after landing.
The 5th Marine Regiment begins embarking. The 2nd Marine Rgmt, attached to the 1st Marine Division in place of the 7th Marine Rgmt, remains on Guadalcanal with the 2nd Marine Division. 
USAAF B-17s bomb the airfield at Munda, New Georgia Island. No aircraft are lost.
USN motor torpedo boat PT-59 sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-3, engaged in a resupply mission to Guadalcanal, 3 miles NE of Kamimbo Bay.

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Army is reorganized into three autonomous forces: Army Air Forces, Ground Forces and Services of Supply.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2007)

> This is the 2nd day I have noticed P38's being mentioned in SW Pacific operations. This fighter radically changed the course of fighter ops in this location. A Bad omen for the Japanese!



ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The USAAF Eleventh Air Force weather aircraft which crashlanded on Atka Island yesterday is sighted on the west end of the island, its fuselage broken off aft of the wings. The crew, later brought back, is unharmed except for light injuries to Lieutenant General William Lynd, who was observing weather conditions in the Aleutians for General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General, USAAF. General Lynch sustained a cracked collar bone. A PBY lands and rescues the crew.
An uneventful reconnaissance covers Attu, Kiska and the Semichis Islands.
Four B26s and six P-38s abort a bomb run to Kiska due to weather.

AUSTRALIA: SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) The detachment of the 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s operating from Cairns, Queensland, Australia returns to their base at Brisbane, New South Wales preparatory to moving to New Guinea. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese remaining on the coast northwest of Gona, now greatly depleted in strength by air attacks as well as pressure of the Australian 39th Battalion, 21st Brigade, 7th Division, are ordered to establish a defensive perimeter around Napapo and await reinforcements. On the Sanananda front, a Allied supply party reaches the roadblock and finds the garrison in desperate need of relief.
On the Urbana Force front, the 3d Battalion, 127th Infantry Regiment, U.S. 32d Infantry Division, begins the relief of the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, which by now is also greatly understrength. The Warren Force continues to bombard and probe the Japanese line in an effort to soften it.
The Australian 2/6th Independent Company is detached and returns to the Australian 7th Division. 
The Japanese are again supplied by air.
Australian Brigadier George Wootten, General Officer Commanding 18th Brigade, 7th Division, reports to General Thomas Blarney, Commander-in- Chief of the Australian Military Forces and Commander of Allied Land Forces, Southwest Pacific Area.
Six Australian (A-20) Bostons bomb Japanese positions at Buna.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Eleven B-17s escorted by eight P-38s of the 339th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, attack ships in Faisi Harbor; one tanker is hit; six Zekes are claimed destroyed, five by P-38s and one by a B-17. 

UNITED STATES: The War Relocation Authority (WRA) establishes a "Citizens" Isolation Camp" at Moab, Utah, located about 195 miles (314 kilometers) southeast of Salt Lake City, for recalcitrant Japanese-American inmates. This camp, and one at Leupp, Arizona, are designed to hold troublesome individuals from the Japanese Relocation Camps in the western part of the U.S. It was found that in each relocation camp, a small number of men, mostly young Kibei (a person born in the U.S. of Japanese immigrant parents and educated chiefly in Japan) became uncooperative and caused trouble and had to be separated from the general camp population. In June 1943, it is decided to move the prisoners from these two camps to Tule Lake, California, a former relocations camp that had been converted to house the trouble-makers, dissidents and renunciants. After they are moved, the camps at Moab and Leupp are closed.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Air Force aircraft fly an uneventful reconnaissance covers Attu, Agattu, Amchitka, Kiska and the Semichis Islands. Three B-26s and four P-38s bomb and strafe a previously bombed cargo vessel in Kiska Harbor, scouting two more direct hits. The P-38s also strafe and bomb the Kiska Harbor submarine base and seaplane hangars, camp area and nearby gun emplacements.

ANDAMAN ISLANDS: USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24s of the India Air Task Force attack shipping at Port Blair, with negative results.

NEW GUINEA: Brigadier George Wootten, General Officer Commanding Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, inspects the Warren Force front, where positions are virtually static. The first of a number of freighters to bring supplies and personnel to Oro Bay arrives during the night of 11/12 December and unloads four light tanks of the Australian 2/6th Armoured Regiment and supplies.
In Papua New Guinea, B-26s bomb the airfield and targets of opportunity in the Buna area while B-25s and B-26s attack Lae Airfield. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF B-17s bomb the Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island with no losses. 
Tonight another "Tokyo Express" run with 11 destroyers is lead by Rear Admiral Tanaka Raizo. One destroyer is sunk by the U.S. PT Boats. Only 300 of the 1200 drums of supplies reach Japanese forces on Guadalcanal.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: An attempted photographic reconnaissance mission over Kiska Island by a B-24 and two P-38s returns without result due to weather. Another reconnaissance B-24 is turned back by a weather front west of Buldir Island.
The detachment of the 42d Fighter Squadron, 54th FG, which has been operating in Alaska with P-39s since Jun 42, returns to its base at Harding Field, Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

NEW GUINEA: From Oro Bay, Papua New Guinea, tanks are moved forward by sea to Hariko and hidden. Corvettes with Australian forces embarked (18th Brigade Headquarters, 2/9th Battalion, and Officer Commanding 2/10th Battalion) arrive off Soena Plantation after nightfall; they withdraw to Porlock Harbor after a few troops are unloaded because of the news that Japanese naval force is moving on Buna. Around midnight, the Japanese begin landing at the mouth of the Mambare River, near Cape Ward Hunt.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF A-20s strafe barges off Sanananda Point while B-17s bomb the airfields at Lae and Salamaua. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 2d Marine Division begins the relief of the Army's Americal Division west of the Matanikau River. A Japanese party raids Fighter Strip 2 under cover of darkness. The 2d Marine Division Signal Company and the 18th Naval Construction Battalion arrive.
B-17s begin a series of daily attacks on the Japanese airfields nearing completion at Munda, New Georgia Island. Nine SBDs join the attack which is the first by the USMC.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A largely negative reconnaissance is flown over Attu, Agattu, Kiska, Amchitka and the Semichis Islands by two B-24s and two P-38s.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s hit Gasmata Airfield on New Britain Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, further futile efforts are made to supply the roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail, which is now out of contact with the rest of front. Buna Village is subjected to heavy fire in preparation for an attack on 14 December; after nightfall, the Japanese garrison, now reduced to about 100 men, evacuates the village and swims for Giruwa. Corvettes return to Oro Bay under cover of darkness and finish unloading Australian troops. 
In Papua New Guinea, a Japanese convoy of five destroyers, bringing some 800 men (among them Major General ODA Kensaku, General Horii's successor as commander of South Seas Detachment), is detected off Madang while proceeding toward the beachhead and unsuccessfully attacked by Allied planes. USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s and B-24s attack as it moves south but fail to deter its progress.
Meanwhile A-20s bomb and strafe the Cape Killerton area while B-17s bomb the Salamaua area.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the Army's 3d Battalion, 182d Infantry Regiment and Company C of the 2d Marine Engineer Battalion arrive.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2007)

JAPAN: USN submarine USS Sunfish lays mines in entrance to Iseno Umi Bay. She continues these mining operations in those waters through 17 December.

NEW GUINEA: The convoy of five destroyers reaches the Mambare River mouth early in morning and unload about 800 men without being detected. Allied planes subsequently deliver damaging attacks on troops, supplies, and landing craft.
On the Sanananda front, a supply party succeeds in breaking through to the roadblock. West of the block, Company K and Cannon Company are relieved by Australian troops and move to the rear. On the Urbana Force front, Companies I and K of the 127th Infantry Regiment move cautiously to Buna Village after an artillery and mortar preparation and find it empty of Japanese. The Australian 2/9th Battalion, 18th Brigade and six tanks being moving to Hariko from Oro
Bay. USAAF Fifth Air Force transports establish a record for Papuan campaign by bringing 578 tons (524 metric tonnes) of materiel to Dobodura and Popondetta airfields.
In Papua New Guinea, the five Japanese troop-carrying destroyers attack by USAAF Fifth Air Force aircraft yesterday, reach the mouth of the Mambare River and unload without being detected. However, medium and light bombers and fighters, along with Australian aircraft, subsequently deliver damaging blows against these troops and their supplies and also hit forces along the Kumusi River in the Cape Endaiadere area and along the Mambare River. The five destroyers are attacked off Cape Ward Hunt by medium and heavy bombers. Attacks are also carried out against the Lae Airfield and the airfield on Gasmata Island, Bismarck Archipelago. The Japanese use a seaborne landing 30 miles (48 kilometers) west of Gona to outflank the Australians.

PACIFIC OCEAN: During the night of 14/15 December on board USN submarine USS Grayback, on war patrol in the Bismarck Archipelago, an appendectomy commences at 2300 hours by Pharmacist's Mate First Class Harry B. Roby, USNR, on Torpedoman First Class W.R. Jones. The surgery is completed by 0200 hours. This is the second of three such procedures that will be performed on board U.S. submarines during the war.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal Islands, additional elements of the Army’s Americal Division arrive. B-17s attack Buin on Bougainville Island with no losses.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2007)

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/7th Cavalry Regiment, 7th Division, begins arriving at Soputa. On the Urbana front, the 2d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, employing a small force of 80-odd men immediately available, attacks and encircles Coconut Grove, the last Japanese position on the west bank of Entrance Creek. After nightfall, a Dutch freighter unloads additional Australian tanks and cargo at Oro Bay. The tanks are moved forward to Hariko and, with others already there, are organized into X Squadron of the Australian 2/6th Armoured Regiment.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s hit Japanese forces along the Mambare River while a B-24s bombs a wrecked ship at Gona. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the next ten days, Rear Adm. Tanaka Raizo’s Tokyo Express also runs supply missions to Munda airfield on New Georgia Island, while still making express runs to Guadalcanal Island.
Two radar-equipped PBY-5A Catalinas of USN Patrol Squadron Twelve arrive on Guadalcanal from Nandi in the Fiji Islands to begin night operations. As a result of the matte-black paint schemes and night-time bombing operations conducted by the squadron, VP-12 officially
becomes known as a "Black Cat" squadron, along with VP-11, VP-91 and VP-51. The area of operations during this period is concentrated around Guadalcanal.

UNITED KINGDOM: British Prime Minister Winston Churchill informs Australian Prime Minister John Curtin that shipping will be available at the end of January 1943 to transport the Australian 9th Division with minimal equipment from North Africa to Australia. Churchill says, "the 9th Australian Division would carry with them from the African desert a
splendid reputation, and the honour of having played a leading part in a memorable victory for the Empire and the common cause."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2007)

BURMA: In the Arakan coastal sector, the Eastern Army of India Command, under Lieutenant General N. M. S. Irwin, opens a limited-objective offensive for Akyab Island, at the end of Mayu Peninsula, which at this time is lightly held by the Japanese. Lacking resources for an amphibious assault, as planned originally, an advance is made overland by the Indian 14th Division, which consists at this time of four Indian brigades and is later strengthened by four more Indian brigades and one British brigade. The Indian 123rd Brigade, leading off, finds Maungdaw free of the Japanese and occupies it.

NEW GUINEA: On the Urbana front in Papua New Guinea, the 2d Battalion of the U.S. 128th Infantry renews the attack on the Coconut Grove and clears it by 1200 hours; they also establish a bridgehead across Entrance Creek, where engineers repair a bridge, from which to attack the Triangle. A platoon of Company F, 126th Infantry, called the Schwartz patrol, is ordered to Tarakena, west of Siwori, to protect the left flank.
In the Gona area, the Australian 39th Battalion and 2/14th Battalion, 21st Brigade, 7th Division, compete their encirclement of the Japanese at the creek mouth west of Gona. Meanwhile, the 36th Battalion, 30th Brigade, and the 2/7th Cavalry Regiment, serving as infantry, arrive at Soputa. The 39th Battalion Australian Militia Force and 2/14th Battalion Australian Imperial Force have skirmished from Gona towards Haddy's Village, 2 miles to the west, to delay and destroy reinforcements landed by the Japanese some days earlier. Lieutenant Colonel Ralph Honner's 39th Battalion are moving by an inland route while Lieutenant Colonel Challen's 2/14the Battalion moves along the coast.
This is where the Japanese 3rd Battalion, 170th Regiment had landed between the Kumusi and Amboga on the night of ½ December. Together with stragglers from the Kokoda Track fighting Honner estimates the Japanese to muster about 600 personnel. Having fenced in the Japanese at Haddy's village between the sea (north), creek (west) and the Australians (south and east), the final actions next day saw 170 Japanese buried in the village area and an estimate of at least the same number (if not more) in the preliminaries. The cost is a total of 129 casualties (2 officers and 105 Other Ranks from the 39th Battalion). The 39th Battalion is critical to the success of the Kokoda track and the Gona/Buna
battles.
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF A-20s and B-26s hit forces in the Buna area and at the mouth of the Kumusi River, and strafe barges on the lagoon shoreline south of the Kumusi's mouth. Meanwhile, B-24s attack a wreck off Gona. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s attack a cargo vessel in the Bismarck Sea, and a destroyer, two cargo ships and two tankers in the Solomon Sea, southeast of Cape Orford on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Major General Alexander M. Patch, Commanding General I Corps, orders the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, to occupy Mt. Austen, which dominates the island, as a preliminary to a major offensive to be undertaken in January 1943.
B-17s of the 5th BG attack the airstrip at Munda, New Georgia Island. They are met by 16 Zekes; the B-17s claim four Zekes with the loss of one B-17.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A reconnaissance team lands on Amchitka Island and discovers test holes dug by the Japanese for a possible airfield. The Eleventh Air Force flies a reconnaissance sortie over Attu, Agattu, Kiska, Amchitka and the Semichis Islands. Two attacks by five B-24s, two B-25s and four B-26s,
the second attack escorted by eight P-38s, take off for Kiska Island. On the first mission, four B-24s, get through and hit the submarine base area, marine railway, buildings, and communication facilities.
The second mission aborts due to weather. P-38s and B-24s also fly offshore patrol between Vega Point on the southern tip of Kiska and Little Kiska Island.

BURMA: Continuing drive toward Akyab, the Indian 14th Division seizes Buthidaung without opposition.
Aircraft of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force bomb Lashio. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Urbana front in Papua New Guinea, Companies G and E of the U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment make a fruitless and costly attack on the Triangle, which they dub "Bloody Triangle." In this action, Company G loses ten of its 27 effectives. Orders are issued for the capture of Musita Island., between Buna Village and Mission, tomorrow and the Triangle on 19 December to pave the way for an assault on the main objective, Buna Mission. Australian Brigadier George Wootten takes command of the Warren Force and prepares for an attack tomorrow. U.S. M3 "Stuart" tanks of "X" Squadron, Australian 2/6th Armored Regiment, start toward the line of departure at 1800 hours local, the noise of their engines covered by mortar fire.
In Papua New Guinea, B-26s bomb Buna Mission while U.S. ground forces make fruitless attacks on the Triangle now dubbed "Bloody Triangle."

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Drum mines the Bungo Strait in the Japanese home islands. The Bungo Strait separates Kyushu and Shikoku Islands. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, the 1st and 3d Battalions, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, begin their advance from the Lunga perimeter toward Mt Austen and the Japanese position that will become known as the Gifu .The Mount Austen area overlooks Henderson Field and the Japanese offer bitter resistance. Advance elements of 25th Infantry Division (Regimental Combat Team 35) arrive on the island. USAAF aircraft, especially P-39s, and USMC SBDs, provide support and continue to do so as the offensive progresses from coastal supply points, hitting reinforcements moving through the jungle, and destroying ammunition dumps.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators attack a transport northwest of Lorengau on Manus Island.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 flies reconnaissance over Kiska, Attu, Agattu and Semichis Islands. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 39th Battalion, 7th Division, which has been joined by elements of the 2/14th Battalion, 21st Brigade, has reduced the Japanese strength at Napapo to about half and is being relieved for action on the Sanananda front by the Australian 2/16th and 2/27th Battalions, 21st Brigade. The Australians, supported by fire of the Americans, begin a concerted attack on the Sanananda front. The Australian 2/7th Calvary Regiment, 7th Division, having moved elements into the roadblock against firm opposition, attacks north along the Soputa-Sanananda trail, bypassing resistance just ahead of the block.
The Australian 30th Brigade attacks at the track junction, employing two battalions in a frontal assault and another in the region east of the track, but makes little headway. The Urbana Force attempts to clear Musita Island. Elements of Company L, U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, reach the island by means of a cable, but with draw upon meeting heavy resistance.
On the Warren front, a concerted assault against Cape Endaiadere and New Strip is spearheaded by Australian tanks, which prove invaluable in reducing concrete and steel fortifications. After preliminary air and ground bombardment, the Australian 2/9th Battalion, 18th Brigade, begins an attack on Cape Endaiadere and soon breaks through the main Japanese positions and reaches their objective; then drive west along the coast until halted near Strip Point by a new line of bunkers.
The 3d Battalion, U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, mops up and establishes a defensive perimeter in the Duropa Plantation. Americans and Australians attack New Strip from the south and east. While the 1st Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, pushes toward the bridge between the strips, elements of the Australian 2/9th Battalion, reinforced during the day by the 1st Battalion, U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, reduce a strongpoint at the eastern end of New Strip and pursue the Japanese west along the northern edge of the strip toward the bridge.
The Australians sustain heavy casualties and lose three tanks in the action, which is otherwise highly successful. Advance elements of Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, arrive at the front by sea during night of 18/19 December.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s hit positions at Kurenada in the Cape Endaiadere area while Allied ground forces launch a concerted assault.
B-17s attack a convoy in Astrolabe Bay off Madang, while B-24s bomb the Alexishafen area and other B-24s bomb the airfield at Lae and attack the convoy off Madang. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Albacore torpedoes and sinks Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Tenryu about 8 nautical miles east of Madang, Northeast New Guinea, in position 05.12S, 145.56E. Albacore survives counterattacks by escorting destroyer (HIJMS Sukukaze or Isonami).

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 3d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, advances up the northwestern slopes of Mt Austen to Hill 35, where Japanese fire is encountered.

UNITED STATES: The Joint Chiefs of Staff authorize the occupation of Amchitka Island, Aleutian Islands, less than 100 miles from Japanese held Kiska Island, provided it is suitable for an advanced air base from which Kiska can be attacked.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2007)

ALEUTIONS: a reconnaissance sortie is flown over Attu, Agattu, Kiska, Amchitka and the Semichis Islands. Two attacks by five B-24s, two B-25s and four B-26s--the second attack escorted by eight P-38s--take off for Kiska Island. On the first mission, four B-24s, gets through and hit the submarine base area, marine railway, buildings, and communication facilities. The second mission aborts due to weather. P-38s and B-24s also fly offshore patrol between Vega Point and Little Kiska.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) China Air Task Force aircraft bomb Lashio, Burma.

NEW GUINEA: Continuing the assault on the Sanananda front in Papua New Guinea, the Australians reduce several Japanese positions just beyond the track junction in a frontal drive; flanking elements reach positions near the roadblock. A Japanese attack on the block is repulsed.
Australian cavalrymen destroy a Japanese force 300 yards north of the block and establish a new perimeter, which they call "Kano". The Urbana Force, after air and mortar preparation, attacks the Triangle, Companies E and G of the U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment driving south on it while Company F blocks from below. The attack is soon halted by cross fire, which causes heavy casualties. The battalion commander is lost in this action.
Troops on the Warren front regroup. The rest of Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, arrives at the front after dark. U.S. troops are to operate the Oro Bay port and the engineers charged with the construction of a road from Oro Bay to Dobodura airfields land at Oro Bay during the night of 19/20 December.
Additional cargo is also brought ashore. In Papua New Guinea, USAAF A-20s and B-25s hit the Buna Mission area. B-17s and B-24s attack warships, transports and cargo vessels off Madang in Astrolabe Bay and north northwest of Finschhafen off the coast of Huon Peninsula damaging a destroyer. Meanwhile, B-25s bomb Lae Airfield.

GUADALCANAL:USAAF aircraft, especially P-39s, and USMC SBDs, provide support and continue to do so as the offensive progresses from coastal supply points, hitting reinforcements moving through the jungle, and destroying ammunition dumps.
the 3rd Battalion, backed up by 1st Battalion of the 132nd Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, has spent two days moving into contact with Japanese forces in the area that will become known as "The Gifu" on Mt. Austen. After an artillery and aerial bombardment, Colonel William Wright, battalion commanding officer, moves forward with his unit. He is wounded by machine gun fire. While attempting to hit the Japanese position with grenades, he is mortally wounded.
The action is stalemated for the rest of the day, until the battalion executive officer can move forward. The next few days will show small gains as the U.S. forces aggressively patrol in their attempts to locate the Japanese forces. The Japanese will continue to send forward infiltration parties, making the front lines of the U.S. forces jittery and harassing the rear supply forces.

NEW GEORGIA: B-17s, escorted by P-38s, hit the airfield at Munda on New Georgia Island. They are attacked by 20 Zeke fighters; the Americans claim three Zekes with no American losses.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: , four B-26s, five B-24s, five B-25s and nine P-38s make a coordinated bombing, strafing, and incendiary attack on Kiska Harbor installations and vicinity, especially on the submarine base and near the marine railway and gun emplacements. A direct hit is scored on a probable ammunition dump. P-38s also strafe a previously damaged cargo ship off Trout Lagoon. One B-24 and two P-38s fly photographic and reconnaissance patrol over Attu, Agattu, Semichis and Amchitka Islands. 

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, China Air Task Force bombers hit Lashio. In India, Japanese aircraft bomb Calcutta and vicinity, hitting docks, shipping and airfields in the area. 

NEW GUINEA: A-20s and B-25s pound Giropa Point and the area around Buna Mission near which are located strong bunker positions. After preparatory bombardment Australian forces again assault the positions, attacking twice under cover of smoke, but are beaten back. A decision is made to bypass The Triangle. Lost on a ferry flight from Cooktown to Port Moresby is B-25D "Eight Ball Esquire" 41-29709. 

GUADALCANAL: The 44th Fighter Squadron, 318th FG with P-40s based at Efate begins operating from Guadalcanal. The squadron will fly its first combat mission tomorrow, 21 Dec. Force landed on a training flight due to bad weather are P-40F "Bone Crusher" 41-14112 and P-40F 41-14205, all the pilots survived.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 flies an uneventful reconnaissance over Amchitka, Attu, Kiska and Semichis Islands while a B-24 and two P-38s abort a photographic mission due to weather.
The Joint Chiefs of Staff direct that Amchitka Island in the Aleutian Islands is to be occupied as near 5 January 1943 as possible.
A detachment of the 56th Fighter Squadron, 54th FG, which has been operating P-39s in Alaska since 20 Jun 42, returns to its base at Harding Field, Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The air echelon of the 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG (Heavy) based at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-24s, flies to Midway Island.

BURMA: The British forces advancing towards Akyab, capture Alethankgyaw.

CANADA: In Ottawa, Ontario, the Wartime Prices and Trade Board mandates butter rationing. 

NEW GUINEA: From Napapo, Papua New Guinea, Japanese Major General Oda Kensuku, commander of the 5th South Seas Detachment, and his staff arrive at Giruwa. In the Australian 7th Division area on the Sanananda front, the Australians continue to batter Japanese positions in front of the track junction. The 49th Battalion, 30th Brigade, succeeds in entering the roadblock and protects the supply line to it while the 2/7th Cavalry Regiment pushes north from the Kano position toward Sanananda.
In the Australian 18th Brigade Buna area, the Japanese continue to withdraw toward Giropa Point and to defend their positions around the two airfields as the 2/9th and 2/10th Battalions advance.
The Urbana Force feinting toward the Triangle, draw Japanese from bunkers and kill many with artillery fire. In preparation for the drive through Government Gardens to the sea, Company K of the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, crosses Entrance Creek in rubber boats under fire during the night of 21/22 December, to establish a bridgehead above the Triangle.
On the left flank, the Schwarz Patrol (Company F, U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division) meets firm resistance at Tarakena, about 1 mile west of Siwori, and retires eastward; 30 more men of the 2d Battalion, 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Regiment, reinforce the patrol. The Warren Force finishes clearing the region east of Simemi Creek and begins to cross after the patrol discovers suitable site some 1,300 yards below its mouth. The crossing is undetected by the Japanese. 
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s attack vessels in Finschhafen harbor while B-24s carry out single-bomber strikes on a cargo ship north of Finschhafen and barges at the mouth of the Mambare River and off Cape Ward Hunt.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Ordered to cut the Maruyama Trail on Guadalcanal, Company C of the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, pushes 1,000 yards south without making contact with the Japanese or finding the trail. 
B-17s attack two cargo ships near Kahili, Bougainville Island; a direct hit is scored on one ship.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Australia:
HMAS WARREGO arrived at Cairns on 22 December, where she remained boiler cleaning until 2 January 1943, she was almost constantly at sea. Between 15 November and 22 December she was under way on 33 out of 37 days. On 31 December 1942 WARREGO had steamed 78,870 miles since commissioning.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)

23 Dec:

AUSTRALIA:
RAN:
The Bathurst class minesweeper, (corvette), HMAS WAGGA, (LEUT D. K. Cracknell, RANR), was commissioned.

RAAF: DC 2, A30-6 crashed on landing at STOCK ROUTE AIRFIELD,
TOWNSVILLE , QLD

NEW GUINEA:
In New Guinea, A-20s strafe troops near Gona and at Woiba Islands while B-24s attack a cargo ship at Arawe. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25s bomb Cape Gloucester Airfield on New Britain Island and attack a ship at Pilelo Island. B-24s carry out single-bomber attacks on a transport west southwest of Cape Orford, a vessel northwest of Lorengau and the Cape Gloucester Airfield.

PAPUA:

From the 23rd the Second 10th Battalion AIF started making attacks against Japanese bunkers around the old airstrip. The attacks finished on the 2nd of January at the cost of 113 killed and 205 wounded.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Islands, a single USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship off Gasmata on the south coast and B-17s hit a ship in the harbor at Arawe. 

BURMA: Major General Wilfrid Lloyd, General Officer Commanding Indian 14th Division, orders the 47th Brigade, to advance down both sides of the Mayu Peninsula while the 123rd Brigade is to send the bulk of it's force towards Rathedaung. A small detachment is to move farther inland in the direction of Kyauktaw. These dispositions are less than ideal because of the dispersions they bring about.
B-25s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force bomb Lashio. 

FRANCE: The Vichy French government appoints Admiral Henri DeCoux as Governor General of Indochina and High Commissioner for French territories in the Pacific. The Marshal Petain regime hopes that once Japan occupies the islands it will be allowed to exercise sovereignty over them. DeCoux makes a number of broadcasts over Saigon Radio urging New Caledonians to revolt against Free France. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Japanese Major General ODA Kensuku, commander of the 5th South Seas Detachment, takes responsibility for the Japanese beachhead from Colonel Yokoyama and personally directs operations on the Sanananda front.
In the Australian 7th Division area, reinforcements (21st Brigade Headquarters and the 39th Battalion of the 30th Brigade) reach Soputa from Gona; and relieve the U.S. 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, forces of the roadblock on the Soputa-Sanananda trail. The Australian 21st Brigade takes command of the 49th Battalion, 2/7th Cavalry Regiment, and U.S. forces from the roadblock.
The 30th Brigade, which is responsible for clearing the pockets at the track junction, retains command of the 36th and 55/53d Battalions and the rest of U.S. forces on this front. Firm opposition by seasoned Japanese troops limits efforts to advance north along the track and to clear the track junction.
On the Urbana Force front, Company I, 127th Infantry Regiment follows Company K across Entrance Creek, strengthening the bridgehead. Other elements of the 127th Infantry Regiment begin to clear Musita Island after engineers repair a bridge to it.
On the Warren front, the Australian 2/10th Battalion (less Company C), 18th Brigade, continues to cross Simemi Creek near Old Strip, while the 2/9th Battalion plus Company C of the 2/10th Battalion mops up east of the creek.
Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Maimba mission and the village near Buna where Japanese ground forces continue to resist stubbornly. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: On board submarine USS Silversides (SS-236), submerged in the shipping channel off Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, Pharmacist's Mate First Class Thomas A. Moore performs a successful appendectomy on Fireman Second Class George M. Platter. This is the third of three such procedures that will be performed on board U.S. submarines during the war.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) The 26th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (heavy) with B-17s transfers from Efate Island, New Hebrides Islands to Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, which has been operating from Henderson Field Guadalcanal Island with P-39s since 22 Aug, returns to its base on New Caledonia Island.

WAKE ISLAND: During the night of 22/23 December, 26 Seventh Air Force B-24s (Detachments of the 370th, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons, 307th BG) stage through Midway Island from Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii, and bomb Wake Island from 2,500 to 8,000 feet dropping one hundred thirty five 500 pound bombs. The total length of the mission, from the Territory of Hawaii and return, is over 4,300 nautical miles. No aircraft are lost


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Australia:

RAAF: Wirraway A20-249 piloted by LAC Hinsley and Wirraway A20-344 piloted by LAC Williams from 7SFTS RAAF were carrying out dummy strafing runs in unison on a farmer's tractor when they collided 9 miles west of Mathoura near Deniliquin in New South Wales. They had been going through together and then would each peel left and right after the dummy strafing run. At the end of one strafing run they came too close together.
The pilots were DAVID JAMES HINSLEY and GRAEME MARWICK WILLIAMS aged 20 and 19.

New Guinea:

24 December 
Australian and United States forces recapture Buna airstrip in New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2007)

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: A single B-24 attacks a Japanese vessel northwest of Lornegau on Manus Island.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, Fifth Air Force B-24s attack a cargo ship at Arawe while other B-24s carry out single-bomber attacks on a transport west-southwest of Cape Orford and the Cape Gloucester Airfield, B-25s bomb Cape Gloucester Airfield and attack a ship at Pilelo Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, a stalemate exists on the Sanananda
front, where the Japanese are stubbornly defending their well-organized
positions. On the Urbana front, the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d
Infantry Division, completes the capture of Musita Island and begins firing on Buna Mission at close range; the regiment prepares to drive east across Government Gardens to the sea.
The Warren Force continues movement across the creek, where engineers repair a bridge under fire, and takes up positions for a concerted assault on Old Strip. The Australian 2/9th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division and the U.S. 3d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, hold their positions
along the coast and finish mopping up the region east of the creek.
During the night of 23/24 December, two Japanese vessels sink a barge loaded
with ammunition and strafe the beach at Hariko; a vessel bringing more tanks and supplies to the Warren Force unloads at Oro Bay. 
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s strafe troops near Gona and at Woiba Islands. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USMC SBDs dive bombers attack Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island. The escorting F4Fs of VMF-121 shoot down five Japanese Zeke fighters over Munda at 1210 hours.

UNITED STATES: Bob Hope agrees to entertain U.S. airmen in the Territory of
Alaska. It is the first of his many famous Christmas shows for American armed forces around the world. The tradition continued for more than 30-years.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Port Moresby:

33 Squadron RAAF was based at the Stock Route airfield which is now Dalrymple Road. It was in the section of Dalrymple Road where the large electricity steel tower lines run beside the road back to Duckworth Street. It was a satellite airfield to Garbutt airfield and aircraft would often taxi between the two areas.

33 Squadron was comprised of Ansons, Dragons and Moths.

The squadron moved to Port Moresby on 25 December 1942.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb the harbor at Arawe on the western tip of the island while B-17s and B-24s hit shipping and the airfield at Gasmata on the southern coast. A Japanese netlayer is sunk by the B-24s and a transport is sunk by the B-17s.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the reconnaissance aircraft over Kiska finds shipping there unchanged. Weather cancel all other missions. 

HAWAII: (Seventh Air Force) The detachments of the 370th, 371st, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons, 307th BG that have been operating from Midway Island with B-24s return to their bases in the Territory of Hawaii.

BURMA: The Japanese advances in two areas of the Chin Hills are repelled by Allied troops.

NEW GUINEA: After an artillery preparation in Papua New Guinea, the Urbana Force, employing the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, begins a drive toward the sea through Government Gardens, where Japanese defenses are organized in depth and concealed by high kunai grass. Progress is very slow.
A platoon of Company L discovers a weak spot and drives through to a line of coconut trees near the coast; is surrounded there and suffers heavy casualties before escaping by a circuitous route. As a diversion, elements move to the Mission side of creek from Musita Island and from shallows between Buna Village and Buna Mission, but withdraw because of intense opposition.
The Warren Force opens an attack on Old Strip after an artillery preparation. The Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, disposed along the northern edge of the strip, is supported by three Australian-manned U.S. M3 Stuart light tanks while making their main effort. The 1st Battalions of the U.S. 126th and 128th Infantry Regiments attack in parallel columns along the southern edge of the strip; later the 1st Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment follows the 1st Battalion of the 126th.
The attack gains some 450 yards, but Japanese fire prevents movement onto the strip and knocks out the three tanks.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s strafe troops near Kel Kel and along the northern bank of the Amboga River and trail. B-24s, operating singly, bomb Lae and a schooner in Vitiaz Strait.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 3d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment Americal Division, followed by the 1st Battalion in reserve, moves west without incident to Hill 31, west of the summit of Mt Austen; upon attacking south toward Hill 27, they are stopped short by fire from a Japanese strongpoint, called Gifu, between Hills 31 and 27. The Gifu position, with fixed defenses and interconnecting pillboxes, is held by about 500 Japanese troops.

NEW GEORGIA: Nine USMC SBDs and four F4Fs and nine USAAF P-39s and four P-38s attack the airstrip at Munda on New Georgia Island.; the Americans claim ten Zekes as they are taking off. The SBDs destroy ten Zekes on the ground. There are no US losses.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2007)

BURMA: Advance units of the British 123rd Brigade reach Rathedaung, Burma.
They report the Japanese have evacuated, a Japanese relief column is in fact advancing on Rathedaung.

ALASKA: a B-24 takes photographs of Kiska and Attu Islands and unsuccessfully bombs five barges between Gertrude Cove and Kiska Harbor. The B-24 then sights eight float Zekes; three Zekes unsuccessfully attempt to attack the B-24. HQ 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d FG with P-40s transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Ft Randall, Cold Bay.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) In the Bismarck Archipelago, six B-17s, of the eleven dispatched, bomb Rabaul Harbor on New Britain Island. Two aircraft score three hits on a large cargo ship, while four bomb wharves and airfields. There are no US losses. HQ 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy) with B-17s is established on Fiji upon arrival from Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, a B-17 attacks a submarine in Wide Bay off New Britain; one B-24 attacks runways at Cape Gloucester Airfield. A B-24 bombs Lae.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you! 

And I like Bob Hope. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

PAPUA:

On 26 December 1942, Pilot Officer John Archer, 4 Squadron RAAF, shot down a Japanese fighter, believed at the time to be a Mitsubishi 'Zero', from his Wirraway. Archer's Wirraway is now in the Bradbury Aircraft Hall at the Australian War Memorial.
RAAF: 

As soon as he had landed at Popondetta airstrip in Papua on 12 December 1942, Pilot Officer J S Archer leapt from his Wirraway aircraft, A20-103, to tell the Control Officer that he had shot down a Japanese 'Zero'. Despite the Control Officer's disbelief, Archer described the incident and soon phone calls from observers all around the Gona area confirmed his story. He and his observer, Sergeant J F Coulston, had been flying a tactical reconnaissance mission over a Japanese ship which had been wrecked in the sea off Gona. When they sighted the 'Zero' 1000 feet below, Archer dived on the Japanese aircraft and fired a long burst from the Wirraway's two Vickers .303 machine-guns. The 'Zero' crashed into the sea.

For his actions, Pilot Officer John Archer received the United States Silver Star from Brigadier General Ennis C Whitehead, the Commanding General of Allied Air Forces in New Guinea in a ceremony at Buna in 1943.


AUSTRALIA:

USAAF:
A USAAF B-24 Liberator of the 400th Bomber Squadron (Heavy), 90th Bombardment Group, most probably #41-11867 "Heavenly Body", crashed during take-off on a bombing mission from the Iron Range "Gordon" air strip on 26 December 1942 at approximately 10.00pm. All ten crew members were killed in the crash. The aircraft crashed on the side of the runway narrowly missing one of the Anti Aircraft Gun emplacements of "E" Battery of the 197th Coastal Artillery (AA) Regiment. As the bombs exploded there was a large fire.


TIMOR:

RAN:

The Fremantle-based USS TAUTOG, (submarine) torpedoed and sank the Japanese freighter BANSHU MARU, off Timor


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24s and nine P-38s attack Holtz Bay on northeast Attu Island but do not find the eight Rufe seaplane fighters seen there yesterday. The P-38s strafe
Attu installations at minimum altitude. while the B-24s bomb Sarana Bay. Antiaircraft fire downs a P-38 and damages another. Later, six B-25s and four P-38s over Kiska Island and Gertrude Cove abort due to low ceiling. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifth Air Force heavy bombers carry out single-bomber attacks against Cape Gloucester Airfield on New Britain Island and attack shipping off the island. 

BURMA: B-25s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force bomb Lashio.

CHINA: A large force of Japanese aircraft attempt to raid Yunnani Airfield. They are intercepted by P-40s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force and eight fighters and three twin-engine bombers are shot down.

NEW GUINEA: On the Urbana front in Papua, New Guinea, the 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, renews an attack to open the corridor to the sea. Company C is prevented by stubborn opposition from reaching Companies A and F near the coast, but a patrol gets through. In the Buna area, Warren Force, assisted by an Australian 25-pound (87.6 millimeter) gun emplaced at the southeastern end of Old Strip, succeeds at last in forming a continuous line across the strip. Advance elements on the flanks push to the northwestern end and begin the reduction of Japanese positions there. Under cover of darkness during the night of 26/27 December, additional Allied tanks and troops are landed at Oro Bay.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force heavy bombers carry out single-bomber attacks against Finschhafen and Madang. Japanese aircraft from Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, attack Dobodura but are driven off by U.S. P-40s with the loss of seven Zeke fighters

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, after artillery and air preparation, the 3d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, renews an attack to the south, making limited progress against strong opposition from the Gifu strongpoint. The 3d and 1st Battalions, the latter on the east, dig in for the night on a line between Hill 31 and Gifu.
Brigadier General Francis P Mulcahy, USMC, arrives on Guadalcanal with the Second Marine Aircraft Wing and assumes operational control of all aircraft on the island, including those of the USAAF and USN.
USMC SBD Dauntlesses and F4Fs and USAAF P-38s from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, attack Japanese transports at Wickham Anchorage, New Georgia Island, sinking two merchant cargo ships. In the afternoon, a USAAF P-39 and a USMC F4F pilot shoot down a Zeke fighter and three Rufe seaplane fighters over Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island. 

THAILAND: Twelve B-24s of the USAAF Tenth Air Force's India Air Task Force bomb the railroad station, dock area, arsenal, and power plant at Bangkok.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

RAN

Commander D.H. Harries RAN becomes C.O of HMAS Shropshire.

PAPUA:

AIF:
By experience allied troops have learned to take no chances with enemy tree top snipers. Every tree top that could house snipers was sprayed with hundreds of rounds from automatic weapons. One Bren gunner varied the treatment when he sighted a sniper. Using this extremely accurate Australian-made weapon he fired several bursts at the top of a coconut tree concentrating his fire at a spot six feet from the top. The weight of the sniper caused the tree top to break and he was killed when he hit the ground 60 feet below

AUSTRALIA:

RAAF:

The RAAF's seaplane units the Seaplane Training Flight was expanded to form No. 3 Operational Training Unit on 28 December 1942. These consisted of two Supermarine Seagull, Consolidated Catalina and a selection of Vought Kingfishers.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2007)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb shipping at Rabaul, New Britain Island and sink a merchant cargo ship.

BURMA: The Indian 14th Division continues an unopposed drive on Akyab astride the Mayu River and range. East of the river, the Indian 123rd Brigade reaches the vicinity of Rathedaung. In the coastal sector, the Indian 47th Brigade arrives at Indin and gets a patrol to Foul Point, at the tip of the Mayu Peninsula. The advance then halts for various administrative reasons, one being the difficulty of bringing reinforcements and supplies forward.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese under Major General Yamagata Tsuyuo at Napapo are ordered to move to Giruwa by sea. On the Urbana front, Company B, U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, breaks through to Companies A and F near the coast, and Company C engages in clearing bunkers north of the gardens. The Japanese defense of Old Strip slackens as a withdrawal is begun. The Warren Force finishes clearing the runway except for stubborn a bunker position to the rear of the dispersal bay. Additional Allied tanks and cargo are unloaded at Oro Bay, during the night of 27/28December. Regimental Combat Team 163, U.S. 41st Infantry Division, arrives at Port Moresby from Australia.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force B-26s hit targets in the Gona area while a single B-24 hits the runway at Finschhafen in Northeast New Guinea. B-17s pound shipping at Rabaul, New Britain Island.
In their first significant action in the Pacific, a dozen P-38s of the 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group engage some 24 Japanese aircraft, claiming nine Zekes and two Vals shot down for one P-38 damaged. Pilots included 2nd Lt. RIchard Bong and Capt. Tommy Lynch, Lt. Ken Sparks and 2nd Lt. John Mangas. This was the first aerial combat by the P-38 Lightning in the South West Pacific. Seven enemy planes were immediately shot down, with Mangas officially credited with one. Two other four-plane flights of the 39th FS joined the melee thereafter, claiming another six.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, while the 3d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, conducts a holding attack that gains little ground, the 1st Battalion, to the east, moves south to locate the Japanese flanks, elements running into the Gifu strongpoint instead of outflanking it.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2007)

AUSTRALIA:
RAAF:

Beaufighter A19-71 of 31 Squadron RAAF, crashed at Cape Helvetibg on Bathurst Island

Townsville W/T Station became known as 12 Signals Unit from 29 December 1942

AIF:

103 Australian Anti-Tank Regiment stopped at Alice Springs No.9 Staging Camp on route to Darwin. Maintenance on its 2-pounder tank attack guns was performed before moving on.

BUNA:

2/6th Armoured Regiment:

The 2/6th Armoured Regiment made another attempt on 29 December also failed and it was not until reinforcements for the 18th Brigade arrived that the Allies were able to silence the Japanese defences and secure the Buna area. At least 1390 Japanese were killed and only 50 prisoners were taken, testament to the determination of the enemy soldiers not to surrender. Allied casualties were 2870, with more than 300 Australians killed and hundreds of others evacuated wounded or sick.

While the 2/10th Bn

After a disastrous day at Buna, the Australians settled down for their night routine. The Japanese struck at the weary Australians in full darkness. However, the determined 2/10 Bn was prepared. Illumination from Australian 2 inch mortars flooded the Japanese attackers with light a mere 20 metres from the Australian positions. Well sited Australian machine guns decimated the assault which was finished off by a barrage of hand grenades. Over 40 enemy dead were counted next day.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS:In the Aleutians, icing conditions and low visibility prevent all flying.
The USN high speed minesweeper USS Wasmuth is escorting a convoy through a heavy Alaskan storm when two depth charges are wrenched from their tracks by the pounding sea, fall over the side, and explode beneath the ship's stern. The blasts carry away part of the stern and she begins to founder. In the gale, the pumps cannot make headway against the inexorably rising water below.
Despite the heavy sea, the oiler USS Ramapo (AO-12) comes alongside the crippled and foundering Wasmuth and for 3.5 hours, the oiler remains with the sinking ship, transferring the latter's officers and men (134) and two passengers. After completing the rescue, Ramapo pulls away; Wasmuth sinks tomorrow about 35 nautical miles off Scotch Cap on the southwest coast of Unimak Island. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, B-24s bomb Rabaul and Gasmata.

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek radios U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt that although the Chinese army in Yunnan will be ready for an offensive by spring of 1943 as planned, the offensive cannot be undertaken unless there are additional naval forces for the Bay of Bengal.
The USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force B-25s, with fighter support, hit Magwe. 

JAPAN: General Sugiyama Hajime, Chief of the Army General Staff, and Admiral NAGANO Osami, Chief of the Navy General Staff, tell Emperor Hirohito of the intent by Imperial General Headquarters to order a withdrawal from Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese garrison of Buna is ordered to withdraw to Giruwa, assisted by a detachment at Giruwa, which is to attack through the U.S. left flank. The Urbana Force's U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment gains a broad corridor from the Entrance Creek to the line of coconut trees. Company K makes a futile attempt to establish a bridgehead on the Mission side of Entrance Creek; some elements attempting to land from boats are turned back by fire; others begin crossing the bridge between Musita Island. and the Mission, but the bridge becomes unusable before many are across.
Volunteers from Company E enter the Triangle in the evening and find strong defenses there deserted.
Warren Force overcomes all organized resistance at Old Strip and swings north toward the coast. The Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, continues to cleanup Japanese positions around Old Strip while the Australian 2/12th Battalion, 18th Brigade, arrives at Oro Bay from Goodenough Island, D'Entrecasteaux Islands, during the night of 28/29 December.
Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Lae, Northeast New Guinea. HQ, 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s, moves from Australia to Port Moresby.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, patrols of the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, probe the Gifu line but are unable to find gaps. Since effective strength of the assault battalions now totals only 1,541, the 132d Infantry Regiment commanding officer is promised a fresh 2d Battalion. 

UNITED STATES: Concerned about sharing the secrets of atomic research, President Franklin D. Roosevelt confirms the policy of noncooperation with the British that his advisers have been recommending. He orders that no information should be given to the British unless it happens to be in an area in which British scientists are directly involved.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

AUSTRALIA:

RAN:

After completing final acceptance trials in December 1942 HMAS WARRAMUNGA departed for Brisbane on the 30th of December, where she was occupied for a month in working up trials

After taking part in the BUNA campaign and on completion of more than eighteen months service, HMAS LITHGOW was put into Brisbane for refitting.

USAAF in AUSTRALIA:

RA-20A-1 Boston, #40-3150 of the 4th Air Defense Group, 5th Air Force, APO-922 crashed on 30 Dec 1942 during a test flight after a major overhaul. The aircraft took off and hit a power pole and 5 minutes later it attempted an emergency landing on a beach near Townsville. The aircraft cart wheeled and Major Walter R. Ford, (030271) was killed.

Major Ford, a Protestant by religion, was buried in the US Cemetery in Townsville on 31 December 1942


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 flies a negative reconnaissance over Rat and Amchitka Islands. A scheduled attack on Japanese-held Kiska Island and the reconnaissance mission over Amchitka Island are cancelled by bad weather.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: B-24s carry out single-bomber attacks on the airfield at Gasmata on the south coast of New Britain Island.

BURMA: Twelve USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24s attack shipping in the vicinity of Rangoon. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Japanese Major General Yamagata Tsuyuo, charged with rescue of the Buna garrison, arrives at Giruwa.
On the Urbana Force front, Company B, U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, drives from the line of coconut trees to the sea southeast of Buna Mission, completing a corridor from Entrance Creek to the coast and cutting off the Japanese at Buna Mission from those at Giropa Point. A patrol wades the shallows between spits extending from Buna Village and Buna Mission without opposition.
The Warren Force attacks northward toward the coast in the area between Simemi Creek and Giropa Point with Australians operating four U.S. made M3 Stuart light tanks and a company of the 2/9th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, spearheading. Little headway is made because of poor tank-infantry co-ordination and determined opposition; positions are consolidated at edge of coconut trees.
Japanese counterattacks during the night are repulsed. Six hundred fifteen men of the Australian 2/12th Battalion, 18th Brigade, arrive at the front. 
At Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, Australian Lieutenant General Sir Edmund Herring General Officer Commanding New Guinea Force and General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, outlines his plans. As soon as Buna is captured, he intends to resume intensive operations against the Sanananda-Cape Killerton area with the Australian 7th Division and the Buna Force committed against Sanananda. Attached to the Australian 7th Division will be the 14th, 18th and 30th Brigades and the U.S. 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division.
The Buna Force will consist of the U.S. 126th, 127th and 128th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division. Additional guns will be moved to the Sanananda Track and eight more guns moved by sea from Port Moresby. 
In Papua New Guinea, USAAF A-20s strafe forces and occupied areas at Lokanu and along the west bank of the Amboga River while B-24s carry out single bomber attacks on Lae Airfield. 

GUADALCANAL: At the conference at the command post of Major General Alexander Patch, Commanding General Armerical Division on Guadalcanal, the decision is made to continue the attack on Mt Austen. A patrol of the 1st Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, finds a safe route to Hill 27, south of Gifu. 

NEW GEORGIA: Six P-39s and USMC SBDs attack cargo vessels in the New Georgia group. Despite Allied bombing raids, the Japanese complete Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: B-25s and 14 P-38s approach Japanese-held Kiska Harbor at minimum altitude for a bombing and strafing attack. Two ships and three submarines, newly arrived, are covered by Zeros. Four of the Zeros engage the approaching P-38s in a dogfight; two P-38s are shot down and four Zeros are listed as probables.
The B-25s meanwhile attack the ships with unobserved results; one B-25 is shot down off Little Kiska Island. A USN PBY Catalina picks up survivors, but fails to return to base. Kiska Harbor is then attacked once more by five B-24s, four B-25s and four B-26s. They claim hits on both vessels observing explosions on the smaller ship. A B-24 photographs Amchitka while a weather reconnaissance of Near Island is cancelled due to weather. Aerial reconnaissance observes for the first time Japanese use of a smoke screen at Kiska Harbor. 

AUSTRALIA: Prime Minister John Curtin complains to the press about "buggers in Australia who won't work. Coal mines are idle, and everyone is thinking about holidays just at a time when a few extra tons in our war effort would have a crucial effect. We are like people who have just got contagion out of the house, and just over the back fence. Apparently we are not worrying about how dirty the yard is."

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s bomb shipping at Rabaul on New Britain Island and sink a merchant cargo ship. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Urbana Force maintains pressure against Buna Mission from the southeast and prepares to envelop it by attacking eastward from Buna Village and Musita Island.
Warren Force regroups. Advance elements of the 163d Infantry Regiment (1st Battalion and headquarters) , U.S. 41st Infantry Division, are flown to Dobodura and Popondetta from Port Moresby.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s strafe forces in the Duvira Creek area while B-24s carry out single-bomber attacks on the airfield at Lae, Madang Village, and troops and vehicles at Wewak. A B-17s strafes a schooner in Jacquinot Bay. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In preparation for renewing their attack on Hill 27 on Guadalcanal, the 2d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, begins a movement to forward positions. The 1st and 3d Battalions continue to patrol.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2007)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six B-24s covered by nine P-38s, attack Japanese-held Kiska Island Harbor, and damages a Japanese merchant cargo ship off Kiska.; one of six intercepting Japanese aircraft is probably shot down. A B-25 searching for the Navy PBY Catalina missing since yesterday also flies reconnaissance over Semisopochnoi, Segula, Little Sitkin, Gareloi and Amchitka.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Islands, Fifth Air Force B-24s operating singly, bomb Gasmata Airfield and attack shipping in Wide Bay and Saint George Channel. Aircraft flying over Rabaul on New Britain Island note 21 Japanese warships and 70 merchant vessels in the harbor, the largest concentration of Japanese ships ever seen in the area. 

BURMA: USAAF Tenth Air Force P-40s on armed reconnaissance hit railroad targets of opportunity from Naba to Pinbaw.

JAPAN: Emperor Hirohito is presented with the finalized plan to withdraw from Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands. He informs General Sugiyama Hajime, Chief of the Army General Staff, and Admiral Nagano Osami, Chief of the Navy General Staff, that he will issue an Imperial Rescript to acknowledge the heroic sacrifices of his soldiers and sailors.

NEW GUINEA: The Urbana Force begins envelopment of Buna Mission. Company E, 127th Infantry Regiment, and Company F, 128th Infantry Regiment, cross the shallows east of Buna Village before dawn and, although the Japanese offer strong opposition upon being alerted, advance about 200 yards (183 meters) along the spit extending from Buna Mission. Other elements of the Urbana Force maintain pressure on the Japanese from the southeast and finish clearing Government Gardens, but the Japanese retain positions in the swamp north of the gardens. Patrol contact is made between the Urbana Force and Warren Force.
The Warren Force finishes regrouping. The fresh Australian 2/12th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, is disposed on the left, 3d Battalion of the U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment in the center, and the Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, on the right. With the arrival of additional cargo at Oro Bay by sea, supplies moved in this manner since the first vessel arrived on 11 December total some 4,000 tons.
Fifth Air Force A-20s strafe forces in the Sanananda and Giruwa area and along the Amboga River. B-26s pound forces on the north shore of the Markham River near its mouth, while A-20s strafe parked aircraft at Lae. 

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal, the 2d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment. Americal Division, reaches Hill 11, east of the Gifu strongpoint, the line of departure for the enveloping movement. 

NEW GEORGIA: B-26s of the 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th BG (Medium), escorted by P-38s and P-39s, attack the airfield at Munda.

UNITED STATES: The USN commissions the aircraft carrier USS Essex ( CV-9 ) at Norfolk, Virginia. The USN now has five aircraft carriers in commission. 
In San Francisco, California, the midnight curfew puts a damper on New Years' Eve celebrations. The usual revelers are missing from the traditional gathering spot at Market and Powell Streets. Curfew regulations drove most of the revelry into hotels equipped with blackout curtains.
The military lifted off-limits sanctions against eight San Francisco bars and taverns which may again serve liquor to men in uniform. Each bar owner signed an agreement to limit liquor sales to military personnel to between 1700 and 2400 hours. Beer may be sold between 1000 and 2400 hours.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, its been a full year of posting the events of the Pacific war. 365 of them.

And to think that I still have 2 years and 9 months to go!

If anything, I hop the readers of this thread appreciate the scale of events. The vastness of this theater and how the allies needed time just to build up their bases to begin the 1943 offensives. Its easy to say "it took 10 months for a bomber unit to begin operations". But then when you think of it being 300 days... you begin to realize the time scale of it all.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

AUSTRALIA:

USAAF IN AUS:

A USAAF B-25D Mitchell #41-29733, "Hell's Belles", of the 13th Bomb Squadron of the 3rd Bomb Group, based in Charters Towers, failed to arrive at Charters Towers on 31 December 1942 on a flight from Port Moresby. It is believed to have gone down somewhere in the Coral Sea during some bad weather. 

There were no survivors. It is believed that there were 12 -14 personnel on board the aircraft. The pilot was Captain George S. Thomas and another crew member was Captain A. Leonard "Doc" Hymes. 1st Lt. Malcolm E. Petersen (#0-397451)of the 22nd Troop Carrier Squadron of the 374th Troop Carrier Group was also a passenger on this aircraft . Malcolm joined USAAC in California. He is buried at Plot C, Row 0, Grave 1223, Honolulu Memorial, Honolulu. Hawaii. He was awarded the Silver Star.


TIMOR:

RAAF:

On New Year's Eve, 1942 some Beaufighters of 31 Squadron RAAF were sent to attack the Japanese at Betano on the south coast of Timor. They hit very bad weather conditions. Cy Greenwood's crew returned OK, but two other Beaufighters did not return to base at Coomalie Creek airfield in the Northern Territory. The two crews were "Tiny" Wilkins and his navigator Bill Byrnes and Pilot Officer Gabb ("Gabby") and his navigator Sergeant Webb ("Webby").

Over the target at Betano, "Tiny" Wilkins' Beaufighter was hit in the tailplane area by some machine gun fire from the ground. This cut the cable controlling the elevators. They were only a few feet off the deck when this happened. Wilkins immediately lost vertical control of the aircraft. Realising what had happened he used the trim tab control and throttles to gain some altitude. Unfortunately as the aircraft climbed, the airspeed fell away until a stall was imminent. Wilkins then throttled back to allow the nose to drop. 

They gained speed while the plane slowly started to dive. As they lost altitude, the trim tab controls took some time to regain control and by that time they were dangerously low again just skimming the water. Wilkins repeated the process and opened the throttles again and gained altitude using the trim tab controls.

The Beaufighter was not a very stable aircraft at the best of times, requiring the pilot to fly it the whole time. Wilkins was unable to adjust the trim tab to achieve level flight, so they continued their roller coaster ride for about 2 hours back towards Darwin.

They finally sighted Cape Fourcroy which is at the western tip of Bathurst Island. As it was not safe to either ditch in the sea or attempt a forced landing on the shores of Bathurst Island they decided to bail out as close as possible to the Cape Fourcroy lighthouse. They had to synchronise their exit from the Beaufighter at the time that they were near the peak of one of their upward sessions in the roller coaster ride. The navigator's parachute was pinned to the chest and the pilot's was attached such that he sat on it in the aircraft. 

When they opened the the hatch at the bottom of the aircraft, this created an amount of drag which caused the aircraft to drop its nose. Once the navigator had dropped out through the hatch, Wilkins had to drag himself up out of his seat and over his backrest and position himself over the hatch and jump through it, all the while trying to control the parachute strapped to his bum.

The Beaufighter crashed and burnt on impact. Wilkins landed in a swamp on Bathurst Island near the beach and Bill Byrnes landed in the ocean some distance from the shore. Bill, who could not swim, spent over 5 hours in the water supported by his Mae West. 

Some RAAF personnel saw what happened and Corporal A.E. Woodnutt, used Wilkin's inflatable dinghy to bring Bill Byrnes back to shore. The rescuers then contacted the Navy by radio who then picked them up in a small boat.

Corporal Woodnutt was later awarded a British Empire Medal (BEM) for the part that he took in their rescue.

( PS little late with this one, Syscom its a credit to you and Njaco for keeping both threads up and running, well done! )


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Well, its been a full year of posting the events of the Pacific war. 365 of them.
> 
> And to think that I still have 2 years and 9 months to go!
> 
> If anything, I hop the readers of this thread appreciate the scale of events. The vastness of this theater and how the allies needed time just to build up their bases to begin the 1943 offensives. Its easy to say "it took 10 months for a bomber unit to begin operations". But then when you think of it being 300 days... you begin to realize the time scale of it all.



Keep em coming Sys I read the thread at every chance. I just wish I had the time to dig up my own info to contribute every day.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifth Air Force B-17s and B-24s bomb the airfields at Gasmata and Rabaul on New Britain Island.

BURMA: Six Tenth Air Force B-25s attack the railroad bridge near Myitnge, claiming several hits on the target. The nearby airfield is also bombed.

FIJI ISLANDS: The USN fleet tug USS Grebe grounded at Vuanta Vatoa on 6 December 1942 while attempting to float the U.S. freighter SS Thomas A. Edison. Salvage operations are broken up by a hurricane that destroyed both ships during the night of 1/2 January 1943.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Urbana Force attacks toward Buna Mission from the southeast and from the spit after heavy preparatory fire, but makes little progress. In the evening the Japanese are seen swimming from the Mission. Company B, U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, moves east toward Giropa Point to assist the Warren Force, which encircles the Japanese between Giropa Point and Old Strip. On the left, the Australian 2/12th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, supported by six tanks, drives to the coast at Giropa Point and turns southeast, clearing the coastal strip to Simemi Creek; the 1st Battalion, U.S. 128th Infantry Regiment, mops up bypassed pockets.
On the right, the 3d Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, and Australian 2/10th Battalion, 18th Brigade, make slow progress in a two-pronged attack to clear the Japanese entrenched in dispersal bays off the northwestern end of Strip. 
Fifth Air Force bombers attack Lae, Northeast New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The last Japanese food available in the Gifu position on Mount Austen, on Guadalcanal is distributed. It amounts to two crackers and a piece of candy per man. From Hill 11 on Guadalcanal, the 2d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, marches slowly south and west over
precipitous terrain to the southeastern slope of Hill 27, arriving too late in
the day to open an assault as planned. Regimental Combat Team 27, 25th
Infantry Division, arrives on the island.

UNITED STATES: Ground Controlled Approach equipment (GCA) is called into emergency use for the first time when a snowstorm closed down the field at Naval Air Station Quonset Point, Rhode Island, a half hour before a flight of PBY Catalinas is due to arrive. The GCA crew locates the incoming aircraft on their search radar, and using the control tower as a relay station, "talks" one of them into position for a contact landing. This recovery was made only nine days after the first successful experimental demonstration of GCA.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Papua:

AIF:

2/9th, 2/10th and 2/12th Infantry Battalions take Buna on 2 January 1943, and organised resistance from the Japanese ended on 23 January 1943. Most had withdrawn from Papua by the end of January. It is estimated that the Japanese suffered losses of more than 7,000 killed during the Papuan campaign.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Three B-25s, three B-25s and eight P-38s heading for Kiska Island are forced back by bad wether. The weather aircraft cannot see into Kiska Harbor or Gertrude Cove. Two B-24s fly photographic reconnaissance over Amchitka Island and encounter poor weather. A USN PBY Catalina
unsuccessfully searches the islands east of Segula Island for a missing PBY.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb the airfield at Gasmata on New Britain Island. 

BURMA: Fighters of the USAAF Tenth Air Forces's China Air Task Force continue to hit transportation targets, strafing a truck convoy on the Burma Road. The strikes begin near Loiwing and cover 30 miles of highway. At least five trucks are destroyed and others damaged. Six B-25s bomb Monywa Airfield.

INDIAN OCEAN: German auxiliary cruiser HK Michel, known to the British as Raider H, sinks the 7,040 British freighter SS Empire March south of the Cape of Good Hope. The freighter was sailing from Durban, South Africa,. to Trinidad (located off the coast of Venezuela) with a crew of 29 and a cargo of iron, tea, peanuts and jute. Michel opened fire, knocking out the bridge and the radio room and turning the freighter into "an inferno from stem to stern, but still moving." To dispatch the blazing wreck quickly, the captain of the Michel fires two torpedoes, one of which misses. Twenty six crewmen of the freighter are picked up, with another man being found the next day when Michel returned to search
for anyone who might have been missed. This is the last ship sunk by Michel on her first cruise. On 8 January, the auxiliary cruiser is ordered to proceed to Japan and while en route, the prisoners were handed over to the Japanese at Singapore. On this first crew, the German raider spent 354 days at sea and sank 15 ships totaling 99,386 tons.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Urbana Force overruns Buna Mission in a concerted assault and organized resistance ends at 1632 hours local. The top Japanese commanders, Captain Yasuda Yoshitatsu and Colonel Yamamoto Hiroshi, commit suicide. The Japanese withdrawal from the Kokoda trail enables the Allies to plan the encirclement of important Japanese positions in the Buna, Sanananda and Gona beachhead. Buna is the second of the three to fall to the Allies after weeks of heavy fighting. With the Mission clear, Company C of the 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, joins Company B in an attack along the coast toward Giropa Point, and by 1930 hours, makes a junction with the
Warren Force. The Warren Force, in a final attack, finishes clearing the region from Giropa Point eastward. The Australian 2/9th Battalion, 18th Brigade, 7th Division, clears the Japanese troops from the east bank of Simemi Creek and the 2/12th Battalion, 18th Brigade, heads for Giropa Point. Japanese forces move forward from Giruwa to rescue the survivors of the Buna garrison.
The Japanese have lost at least 1,400 men at Buna: 500 west of Giropa Point and 900 east of it. Casualties of the U.S. 32d Infantry Division and Australian 18th Brigade total 2,817 (620 killed, 2,065 wounded, 132 missing).
In preparation for stepping up action on the Sanananda front, where a stalemate has existed for
some time, Australian Lieutenant General Edmund Herring, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, orders 25-pound (87.6 mm) artillery pieces from Buna to that area.
The 1st Battalion and Headquarters, U.S. 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, take responsibility for the Huggins and Kano blocks on the trail to Sanananda, gradually relieving the Australians, between 2 and 4 January. Huggins is renamed Musket.
Fifth Air Force A-20s, B-25s and B-26s hit the airfield and targets of opportunity at Lae, Northeast New Guinea. 
While surveying the Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, the Australian minesweeper HMAS Whyalla and survey vessels Stella and Polaris, are attacked by 18 Japanese aircraft. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, Major General Millard Harmon, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces in the South Pacific Area, activates XIV Corps, consisting of the Americal and 25th Infantry Divisions, the former reinforced by the 147th Infantry Regiment. The 2d Marine Division and
other Marine ground forces are attached to the corps.
Major General Alexander Patch is placed in command of XIV Corps, and Brigadier General Edmund Sebree succeeds him as commander of Americal Division. After a heavy artillery preparation, the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, continues its offensive against the Gifu strongpoint. The 2d Battalion. taking the Japanese by surprise, advances quickly to the crest of Hill 27, south of the Gifu strongpoint, and digs in and holds firm under a number of counter attacks. The 3d and 1st Battalions establish lines along the northern and eastern sides of the Gifu, respectively, but gaps remain between the three assault battalions.
In the air, B-17s, with P-38s, and USMC SBDs, with F4Fs, bomb ten supply-carrying Japanese destroyers west of Rendova Island; the SBDs damage the destroyer HIJMS Sukukaze. The F4Fs shoot down two Zero's and an SBD rear gunner shoots down a third Zero. Eleven PT boats attack the force off Cape Esperance without success.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

AUSTRALIA:

RAN:

The Bathurst class minesweeper, (corvette), HMAS BUNBURY, (LEUT J. S. Bell RANR(S)), was commissioned. Mrs F. A. Cooper, (Wife of the Treasurer of Queensland), performed the launching ceremony. BUNBURY was laid down on 1 November 1941, in Evans Deakin Yard, QLD, and launched on 16 May 1942

RAAF:

34 Squadron reforms at Parafield in South Australia on 3 January 1943. By then it had 11 Officers, 85 Airmen and 8 aircraft


BUNA:

AIF:

In New Guinea, P-40s strafe troops in the waters off Buna as US and Australian ground forces are mopping up in the nearby BUna Missions area. B-26s, along with a single B-24, bomb Madang and an A-20 hits Salamaua. In the Bismarck Archipelago, a lone B-24 strafes the airfield on Gasmata Island


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: A lone USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 strafes the airfield at Gasmata on New Britain Island.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth Air Force with F-4s, moves from Chakulia to Pandaveswar, India. One flight is operating from Kweilin, China. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Army Forces in South Pacific Area) The 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy)with B-17s, based on Fiji, begins operating from Espiritu Santo and Guadalcanal. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s strafe troops in the waters off Buna as U.S. and Australian ground forces are mopping up in the nearby Buna Mission area. Allied forces report that they have retaken most of the lower areas of New Guinea, and the remaining Japanese resistance on the island is trapped in "hopeless" positions.
In Northeast New Guinea B-26s, along with a single B-24, bomb Madang and A-20s hit Salamaua. 
Japanese supplies and reinforcements are landed at Lae, Papua New Guinea, under Allied air attacks. This convoy will provide the Allied Air Force planners valuable experience for future use. Over 100 sorties are delivered by the USAAF Fifth Air Force. Lieutenant General George C. Kenny, Commanding General Allied Air Force and Commanding General USAAF Fifth Air Force, had information from ULTRA as to when the convoy would leave Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, its destination and when it would arrive. Aircraft were ordered into the air as soon as they were ready. In some cases a medium or heavy bomber would attack singly, in other cases in twos or threes. Not surprisingly, with hindsight, the convoy handled them easily. One small transport is sunk by an Australian (PBY) Catalina attacking at night. After the convoy delivers its cargo, the Fifth Air Force sinks two more ships but by then the damage is done.

GUADALCANAL: The 1st Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, exerts pressure against the eastern part of the Gifu and establishes contact with 2d Battalion to the left.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2008)

ALASKA: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander Pacific Ocean Areas and Commander Pacific Fleet, replaces Rear Admiral Robert A. Theobald, Commander North Pacific Area and Task Force 8, with Vice Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid. Rear Adm Charles H. McMorris relieves Rear Admmiral William W. Smith as commander of the strike group.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24s, three B-25s, three B-26s and ten P-40s en route to Kiska Island, are forced back near Segula Island by snow squalls and low ceiling. The weather aircraft flies unsuccessful reconnaissance over Kiska and photographic reconnaissance is flown over Amchitka Island. A USN PBY Catalina investigates flares reported near Kagalaska Strait east if Adak
Island. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Fifth Air Force B-24s attack schooners off Gasmata and Cape Kwoi, New Britain Island.

BURMA: USAAF Tenth Air Force heavy bombers from Gaya and Pandaveswar, India bomb the marshaling yard at Mandalay, halting the northbound flow of supplies. Tracks and cars in the southern half of the marshaling yard are heavily bombed, causing fires visible for 70 miles. Heavy bombers also damage a 15,000-ton transport at the mouth of the Rangoon River. Meanwhile, one B-25 and nine P-40s hit rail targets at Naba.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the Japanese overrun an outpost near Tarakena, forcing a patrol there to swim for Siwori Village. With Tarakena spit in their possession, the Japanese are able to rescue some of the survivors of the Buna garrison. Australian Major General Edmund Herring, General Officer Commanding of the New Guinea Force and Australian I Corps, confers with commanding officers on plan for reduction of the Japanese west of the Girua River.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s attack the Sanananda Point area as preparations for an allied offensive in that sector get underway. A-20s and B-25s hit the airfield and antiaircraft positions and buildings at Lae. B-24s, on single-plane flights, bomb the Lae Airfield.

GUADALCANAL: The Japanese are ordered to withdraw from Guadalcanal to New Georgia Island. The final echelon of the 25th Infantry Division (Regimental Combat Team 161) arrives. The 2d Marine Division headquarters and the 6th Marine Regiment, reinforced, also land, bringing the 2d Marine Division nearly up to full strength.
The 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, completes a semicircle about the part of the Gifu
between Hills 31 and 27 with patrol contact between the 1st and 3d Battalions; halts and prepares defenses while awaiting relief. In 22 days of fighting on Mt Austen, the 132d has killed 400-500 Japanese and suffered 383 casualties.

NEW GEORGIA: During the night of 4/5 January, USN Task Group 67.2 bombards Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island. TG 67.2 is comprised of four light cruisers, HMNZS Achilles and USS Helena, Nashville and St. Louis and three USN destroyers.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2008)

(duplicate)


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Three B-25 Mitchells sink a 6,500-ton cargo vessel previously sighted by a USN PBY Catalina off Holtz Bay on the northeast side of Attu Island, where a weather and armed reconnaissance B-24 with a direct bomb hits and sinks another freighter shortly afterwards. A B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over Amchitka Island, concentrating on Constantine Harbor. A Kiska Island attack mission of six heavy bombers, six medium bombers and 12 fighters is cancelled due to weather.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Six Fifth Air Force B-17s and six B-24s bomb the harbor, shipping and the airfield at Rabaul, New Britain Island. Two B-17s are lost, B-17F 41-24538 and B-17F "San Antonio Rose" 41-24458 with Brigadier General Kenneth Walker, Commanding General V Bomber Command aboard.

CANADA: The Supreme Court of Canada upholds the War Measures Act, passed in 1914, which gives the federal Cabinet emergency powers to govern by decree when it perceives the existence of "war, invasion or insurrection, real or apprehended. " 

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 490th and 491st Bombardment Squadrons, 341st BG (Medium) with B-25s move from Karachi to Ondal, India. The units will enter combat on 10 Jan and 18 Feb 43 respectively.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, advance elements of the Australian 9th Division's 18th Brigade (2/9th Battalion and brigade headquarters) and four tanks of the 2/6th Armoured Regiment reach Soputa. Additional tanks and artillery are kept east of the river for some time because of poor road conditions.
As a preliminary to all out offensive against Sanananda, the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, starts northwest along the coast toward Tarakena.
In Papua New Guinea, B-26s again bomb the Sanananda Point area and A-20s and B-25s hit the airfield at Lae.

PACIFIC OCEAN: After bombarding airfield and installations at Munda, New Georgia, Solomon Islands, Task Group 67.2 heads south and joins the rest of Task Force 67. TG 67.2 is comprised of four light cruisers, HMNZS Achilles and USS Helena, Nashville and St. Louis and three USN destroyers. Japanese planes attack the force, near-missing USS Honolulu and damaging HMNZS Achilles, 18 nautical miles (33 kilometers) south of Cape Hunter, Guadalcanal. In the action, USS Helena becomes the first USN ship to use Mk. 32 proximity-fuzed projectiles in combat, downing a "Val" dive bomber with her second salvo. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese begin withdrawal of troops from Guadalcanal while the Gifu continues to hold out. On Guadalcanal, Major General Alexander Patch, Commanding General XIV Corps, in a letter of instructions to Major General J. Lawton Collins, Commanding General 25th Infantry Division, directs him to relieve the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, on Mt Austen and sets a line from the beach inland 3,500 yards (3 200 meters), which is 3,000 yards (2 743 meters) west of the U.S. lines as his first objective.
This area contains the Gifu, the Seahorse and the Galloping Horse as the well known geographical features and/or Japanese defensive positions.
The newly arrived 25th Infantry Division will lead this phase. The 2d Marine Division holding the coastal sector from Pt Cruz to Hill 66, is to maintain contact with the northern flank of the 25th Infantry Division.
In the movie The Thin Red Line, the Galloping Horse is known as the Dancing Elephant.

BOUGAINVILLE: B-17s with P-38 escort attack a cruiser at Buin on the southern coast. They are met by 25 Zero's and float biplanes; three Japanese aircraft are shot down for the loss of two P-38s.

UNITED STATES: The conviction of Gordon K. Hirabayashi, who violated Seattle, Washington's curfew and exclusion restrictions on 16 May 1942, is reaffirmed by the Ninth U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in San Francisco, California. 
In baseball, the teams agree to start the season later than usual and prepare to train in northern areas because of the war. Resorts, armories, and university facilities are chosen for training sites. The Brooklyn Dodgers will train at Bear Mountain, New York; the St. Louis Cardinals in Cape Girardeau, Missouri; and the New York Yankees at Atlantic
City, New Jersey.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The Eleventh Air Force flies reconnaissance over Amchitka, the Semichis, Agattu and Attu Islands. Flotsam sighted outside of Holtz Bay on the northeast side of Attu Island confirms that the freighter bombed yesterday sank. Six B-24s, six B-25s and 12 P-38s take off to attack Kiska Island; the P-38s and one B-24 turn back due to weather. The B-25s find the target obscured and five Zero's waiting to intercept them, whereupon they turn back without attacking.
The five remaining B-24s circle Kiska without contacting Japanese aircraft; one of the B-24s, exploiting a break in the cloud cover, bombs the Kiska submarine base area which the others then bomb through the clouds. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: One B-24s bombs the airfield at Gasmata. Lost is B-24 piloted by Rose on a search mission. Force landed is B-26 "Shittenengitten" 40-1404.

BURMA: The Indian 14th Division, renewing their offensive on the Arakan front, finds the Japanese firmly entrenched at Donbaik and Rathedaung. Although fighting continues at these points for many weeks, positions remain about the same.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, B-26s bomb the forces in the Sanananda Point area; and A-20s bomb Lae Airfield.

SOLOMONS SEA: B-17s, B-24s, B-26s and P-38s attack a convoy headingsouthwest off the coast of New Britain heading for Lae. Ditched after the attack is B-24D "Cowtown's Revenge" 41-23750.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: B-17s with P-38 and P-40 escorts attack a transport near Shortland Island without loss.

UNITED KINGDOM: A House of Commons select committee today listened to
the heads of the women's services and a Trades Union Congress official
putting the case for women to receive war injury compensation on a par with that received by men. The women said that they had heard justifications for differences in pay, but none for the gap in compensation. At present a female officer received less than a male private for total disablement.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Six B-25s and 12 P-38s dispatched to Kiska Island turn back due to cloud cover. Six B-24s circle over Kiska for two hours until four can bomb the submarine base. Antiaircraft fire damages three of the attackers.
Negative reconnaissance is flown over Amchitka, Kiska, Agattu and Attu Island. Photographs taken reveal use of smoke pots by the defenders and also suggest construction of a fighter strip along the ridge south of Salmon Lagoon on Kiska.

BURMA: USAAF Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force aircraft begin a series of raids, lasting through 10 January, during which they destroy trucks along the Burma Road, barges on the Irrawaddy River and supplies in the Bhamo area. 

PANAMA: In Panama, the 53d Fighter Squadron, 32d Fighter Group moves with its P-40s from France Field, Canal Zone to Chorrera, Panama. 

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In China, P-40s blast fuel storage facilities at Mangshih. In Burma, China Air Task Force aircraft begin a series of raids, lasting through 10 Jan, during which they destroy trucks along the Burma Road, barges on the Irrawaddy River and stores in the Bhamo area. The 493d Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy) moves with its B-24s from Karachi to Pandaveswar, India. The squadron will fly its first combat mission on 26 Jan. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, continues toward Tarakena. Companies G and F, with fire support of Company E, reach positions about 500 yards from their objective. The Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, completes a movement to Soputa. The 2d Battalion, U.S. 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Regiment, arrives on the Sanananda front. The Japanese 102nd Regiment Group lands at Lae. 
Fifth Air Force fighters attack Lae Airfield in Northeast New Guinea. One of the U.S. pilots is 2d Lt. Richard I. Bong, flying a P-38F. Bong shoots down two Oscar fighters, his third and fourth victories.


PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Solomon Sea off Finschhafen, the Japanese convoy bound for Lae, Northeast New Guinea, from New Britain is again attacked by B-17s, B-24s, B-25s and B-26s, supported by P-38s and P-40s, and RAAF or RNZAF Hudsons and RAAF Catalinas. During these attacks, an RAAF Catalina sinks an army cargo ship off Lae, and an army cargo ship is forced aground south of Arawe, Northeast New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In preparation for the offensive on 10 January, the 35th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, leaves the Lunga perimeter for Mt Austen. The 147th Infantry Regiment Task Force, embarks at Kukum in two landing craft tanks (LCTs) for Beaufort Bay to block the trail leading north toward Kokumbona. About 50,000 Allied air, ground, and naval forces are now in the Guadalcanal area. 
USAAF B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb Bougainville Island; they are met by twelve Zero fighters two are shot down without any U.S. losses. B-26s with P-39s escort attack Rekata Bay on Santa Isabel Island; two US aircraft are lost.

UNITED STATES: Development of the first USN aircraft to be equipped with a turbojet engine is initiated with the issuance of a Letter of Intent to McDonnell Aircraft Corporation for engineering, development, and tooling for two fighter aircraft. Two Westinghouse 19-B turbojet engines are later specified and the aircraft is designated XFD-1. It became the prototype for the FH-1 Phantom jet fighter. The XFD-1 makes its first flight on 26 January 1946.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: A B-24 flies photographic reconnaissance over Amchitka Island. Another B-24 aborts
a weather run over Kiska Island because of instrument trouble.

BURMA: Six Tenth Air Force P-40s bomb and strafe Watugyi and Nsopzup and strafe other targets. Six B-25s bomb the storage area at Bhamo. 

CHINA: In a message to U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt, Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek turns down a proposal for an offensive in the spring of 1943.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Companies A, C, and F of the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, overrun Tarakena. The 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, begins an offensive to clear the road to Sanananda: 1st Battalion attacks two Japanese perimeters located between Musket and Kano, making limited progress. 
In Northeast New Guinea, Fifth Air Force heavy, medium and light bombers, with fighter cover, join RAAF aircraft in the continued attack of the Japanese convoy as it unloads about 4,000 reinforcements at Lae. Japanese fighter cover and Allied aircraft continue fierce aerial combat. During this action, 2d Lt. Richard I. Bong, flying a P-38F Lightning, shots down an "Oscar" fighter over the Huon Gulf, 5 miles
offshore. This is Bong's fifth victory making him an "Ace."

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Major General J. Lawton Collins, Commanding General 25th Infantry Division, issues Field Order 1 to the division concerning the upcoming offensive. The 35th Infantry Regiment moves secretly up Mt Austen toward the line of departure.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2008)

ALASKA In the Aleutians, 50+ knot winds at Adak ground all missions. 

BURMA: Five B-25s, with an escort of nine P-40s, bomb Bhamo; other fighters strafe targets of opportunity in the Wanling, Bhamo and Loiwing areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, US heavy, medium and light bombers and fighters, along with RAAF aircraft, continue to pound the convoy as it leaves Lae. Airfields, supply dumps and troop concentrations at Lae and at Salamaua are also hit. In four days of attacks on this convoy, two transport are sunk, several vessels are damaged and about 80 aircraft are destroyed. 

JAPAN: Tokyo radio announces that the Nanking Government, the Japanese puppet government in China, has declared war on the U.K. and the U.S., and that a Sino-Japanese declaration had been signed for cooperation between the Chinese Government and Japan, the abolition of extraterritoriality , and the retrocession of concessions and settlements.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Japanese fire prevents the U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, from establishing a bridgehead across Konombi Creek in the Tarakena area. Relief of
elements of the 126th Infantry Regiment, now greatly depleted in strength, is completed on the Sanananda front. While 1st Battalion, 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, continues efforts to reduce the Japanese pockets between Musket and Kano, the 2d Battalion establishes a position
astride the Killerton trail west of Musket, isolating the Japanese in the track junction.
In Northeast New Guinea, RAAF aircraft and Fifth Air Force heavy, medium and light bombers and fighters continue to attack the Japanese convoy as it leaves Lae in the early morning. Airfields, supply
dumps and troop concentrations at Lae and at Salamaua are also hit. In four days of attacks on this convoy, two transport are sunk, several vessels are damaged and about 80 aircraft are destroyed.
The Australian 17th Brigade, 5th Division, "Kanga Force", is airlifted to Wau, Northeast New Guinea, establishing a forward base for the next phase of the Allied offensive on New Guinea.

GUADALCANAL: On Guadalcanal Island, the XIV Corps completes preparations for their attack tomorrow. The 25th Infantry Division, which is to lead off, moves forward to the line of departure. The 27th Infantry Regiment, on the division right (north), takes up positions for an assault on the hill mass called Galloping Horse, between the northwest and southwest forks of the Matanikau River. The 35th Infantry Regiment, on the left, prepares to make their main effort against Hills 43 and 44, called Sea Horse, lying between the Gifu (Japanese strongpoint between Hills 31 and 27) and Galloping Horse, while exerting pressure against the Gifu. The 3d Battalion, followed by the 1st, completes a wide circling
movement about the southern flank of the Gifu to their line of departure for an attack on the Sea Horse. The 2d Battalion and Calvary Reconnaissance Troop take up positions about the eastern part of the Gifu, relieving the 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division. The Americal Division holds the perimeter defense. Captain Beach's 147th Infantry Regiment Task Force lands at Beaufort Bay and establishes beach defenses.
The 70th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium) based in Fiji begins operating its B-26s from Guadalcanal , Solomons. 

UNITED STATES: The Lockheed Constellation makes its first flight from Lockheed Air Terminal in Burbank, California. The aircraft, Lockheed Model 049-46-10, msn 049-1961, is painted in USAAF camouflage colors with military insignia but carries the civilian registration NX25600.
Piloted by Eddie Allen and Milo Burcham, the aircraft flies for 58 minutes with the landing gear down and lands at Muroc Army Air Base (now Edwards AFB), Muroc, California; the Connie makes four landings and take-offs at Muroc and then flies back to Burbank.
Lockheed continues to test the aircraft until it is turned over to the USAAF on 28 July 1943 as C-69-LO, USAAF serial number 43-10309. It is immediately loaned back to Lockheed, flown back to Burbank and used by for testing until March 1946.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2008)

BURMA: Six USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators and B-25 Mitchells jointly attack the Myitnge bridge, knocking out a span and causing considerable damage to the entire target.

EAST INDIES: The 282 troops of the Australian Lancer Force are evacuated from Portugese Timor by the destroyer HMAS Arunta along with 11 women and 20 Portugese.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Companies A and C, U.S. 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, establishes a bridgehead across Konombi Creek in the Tarakena area. Action is then suspended temporarily. The 1st Battalion, 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, finds one of the two Japanese positions between Musket and Kano evacuated. Kano is renamed Fisk.
In Northeast New Guinea, RAAF and USAAF Fifth Air Force aircraft attack supply dumps and antiaircraft positions in the Lae area.
The 13th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group with B-25s transfers from Charters Towers, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea. 

SOLOMON SEA: The USN transport submarine USS Argonaut (APS-1) is the largest submarine ever built in the U.S. up to this time. At 3,128 tons she was designed primarily as a minelayer but later, in 1942, was converted to a troop carrying submarine and based at Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.
Today, a five ship Japanese convoy is sailing in the Solomon Sea about 88 nautical miles S of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in position 05.40S, 152.02E. A Japanese plane belonging to the 582nd Naval Air Group, flying antisubmarine patrols spots a submerged sub approaching the convoy. The plane drops three bombs then contacts destroyer HIJMS Maikaze which peels off to pursue the contact, leaving the escort to sister ships HIJMS Isokaze and Hamakaze.
Maikaze's depth charge attack evidently is succesful, since a submarine's bow breaks the surface and is taken under fire by both Maikaze and Isokaze from short range. The sub sinks as a USAAF bomber
returning from a mission over New Guinea, therefore without bombs, is passing over the area. The pilot witnesses a sub forced to surface and is sunk by gunfire. There is no doubt this is USS Argonaut which was on her third patrol. There are no survivors from the 105 officers and men aboard.
RAAF and USAAF Fifth Air Force aircraft operating over the Solomon Sea south of New Britain Island continue to attack vessels of the Japanese convoy that departed Lae, Northeast New Guinea, yesterday.

JAPAN: USS Trigger torpedoes and sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Okikaze about 45 nautical miles SSE of Tokyo, Honshu, Japan, in position 35.02N, 140.12E.

GUADALCANAL: The 25th Infantry Division, reinforced, begins the largest and final offensive to clear Guadalcanal, the immediate objectives being Galloping Horse, Sea Horse, and the Gifu strongpoint. After a 30-minute artillery preparation, the first divisional time on target concentration of the campaign, followed by twelve 500 pound bombs and thirty six 325 pound depth charges, courtesy of the Cactus Air Force, the attack steps off at 0730 hours. The 27th Infantry Regiment drives south through the 2d Marine Division against Galloping Horse and clears more than half of the objective. The 1st Battalion, on the west, attacks from Hill 66 to the objective, the northern part of Hill 57, and establishes patrol contact with the 3d Battalion to the east. From Hill 55, the 3d Battalion advances 1,600 yards toward Hill 53, but is halted by stubborn opposition on Hill 52, the intermediate position. The 35th Infantry Regiment's 3d Battalion begins the envelopment of the southern flank of Sea Horse, omitting preparatory fire, and takes the preliminary objective, a small hill a short distance south of the Sea Horse, against scattered opposition. Combat patrols of the 2d Battalion move against the Gifu after preparatory fire but are unable to make any headway.
P-39s and USMC SBDs support ground forces in the battle area. A strongpoint and an ammunition
dump are destroyed. 

NEW GEORGIA: B-26s attack Munda, New Georgia Island with the loss of one aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2008)

AUSTRALIA: U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief South West Pacific Area, sends a message to General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army, in Washington, D.C., asking that Lieutenant General Walter Krueger be sent to Australia "to give the US Army the next ranking officer below (Australian) General (Thomas) Blamey (Commander in Chief Australian Military Force and Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area) in the Allied Land Forces which is now not the case and is most necessary." Soon after Krueger's arrival MacArthur forms "Alamo Force" to conduct the operations of the U.S. Sixth Army, despite the fact that there were no yet enough troops to constitute a U.S. Army in Australia. However, Krueger, who was also to command Alamo Force, "realized that this arrangement would obviate placing Sixth Army under the operational control of the Allied Land Forces."

BURMA: Fighters of the Tenth Air Force's India Air Task Force attack Bhamo, destroying barges, tugs, warehouses and other port facilities.

CHINA: Fighters of the Tenth Air Force's China Air Task Force strafe fuel drums along the road between Chefang and Mangshih and hit a truckful of soldiers near Ho-lu. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the 2/7th Independent Company, Kanga Force, begins a 3-day raid on Mubo, during which considerable damage is inflicted on the Japanese. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 3d Battalion, 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, continues their attack on "Galloping Horse" but is again unable to take Hill 53. Stiff opposition coupled with insufficient drinking water makes action on this front very difficult.
The 3d Battalion, 35th Infantry Regiment, completes a circle about "the Gifu" with the capture of "Sea Horse," where it is forced to rely on air supply until a boat line can be completed. The 3d Battalion, 182nd Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, attached to the 35th Infantry Regiment, closes the gap between "Galloping Horse" and "Sea Horse." The 2d Battalion, 35th Infantry Regiment, continues to meet heavy fire from "the Gifu" as it probes the position with combat patrols. Captain Beach's 147th Infantry Regiment force, less elements holding the beachhead, starts a march to Vurai, southwest of Kokumbona, to block this escape route from Kokumbona.
Nine USN motor torpedo boats operating from Tulagi, directed to the scene by a PBY Catalina, attack Japanese Reinforcement Unit (Captain Koyanagi Tomiji), eight destroyers strong, off Cape Esperance, Guadalcanal; destroyer HIJMS Hatsukaze is damaged. Motor torpedo boat PT-112 is sunk and PT-43 damaged by Japanese destroyer gunfire.

NEW GEORGIA: B-26s and P-39s attack the Munda, New Georgia area.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Amchitka Island is occupied by the U.S. Amulet Force, consisting of 2,000 men under command of Brigadier General Lloyd E. Jones, Commanding General Cold Bay, Alaska. The invasion is covered by the USN's Task Group 8.6 (TG 8.6) consisting of the heavy cruiser USS Indianapolis, light cruisers USS Detroit and Raleigh and four destroyers, which patrol off Amchitka and Kiska Islands.
The transport group consists of the transports USS Arthur Middleton, US Army Transport USAT Delarof, and SS Lakona; the cargo ship USS Vega; and four destroyers. There is no enemy opposition but a fierce storm hits and continues for two weeks. The transport USS Arthur Middleton, manned by a U.S. Coast Guard crew, runs aground as it rescues 175 sailors from the destroyer USS Worden. Worden is guarding USS Arthur Middleton as that transport put the preliminary Army security unit on the shores of Constantine Harbor Amchitka Island. The destroyer maneuvered into the rock-edged harbor and stayed there until the last men had landed and then turned to the ticklish business of clearing the harbor. A strong current, however, swept Worden onto a pinnacle that tears into her hull beneath her engine room and caused a complete loss of power.
Destroyer USS Dewey (DD-349) passes a towline to Worden and attempts to tow her free, but the cable parts, and the heavy seas begin moving Worden totally without power inexorably toward the rocky shore. The destroyer then broaches and begins breaking up in the surf.
The stricken destroyer's commanding officer, orders abandon ship, and, as he is directing that effort, is swept overboard into the wintry seas by a heavy wave that breaks over the ship. The captain is among the fortunate ones, however, because he is hauled, unconscious, out of the sea; 14 of the crew drown and the ship is a total loss.
Two B-24s cover the Amulet Force landing on Amchitka Island. Two B-25s and four P-38 escorts also on the cover mission turn back due to weather. Weather
reconnaissance is flown over Attu, Agatuu, Semichis Islands and, lastly, over Kiska Harbor, where four ships are observed.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USN submarine USS Guardfish, patrolling the waters of the Bismarck Archipelago on her third patrol, fires three torpedoes during a night underwater radar attack. One torpedo finds the mark and destroys the 1,215 ton ex-Japanese destroyer Shimakaze, now re-named patrol boat P1. She sinks about 67 nautical miles WSW of Kavieng, New Britain Island, in position 2.51S, 139.43E. 

NEW GUINEA: After an artillery preparation, two battalions of the Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, with tank support, attack Japanese positions at the junction of the Kododa Trail in Papua New Guinea. The U.S. 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, supports the assault with feints from Musket and Rankin. Japanese antitank fire soon disables the tanks, but Australians continue the battle, progressing slowly at great cost. The Japanese begin withdrawing from the junction, during the night of 12/13 January. The Japanese withdrawal from the Kokoda trail enables the Allies to plan the encirclement of important Japanese positions in the Buna, Sanananda and Gona beachhead. Sanananda is the last of the three to fall to the Allies after weeks of heavy fighting.
In Northeast New Guinea, B-24s, in single-plane actions, bomb the Finschhafen and Madang areas.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th Inf. Div., continues their attack on "Galloping Horse," replacing the 3d Battalion with the 2d, and makes limited progress toward Hill 53. Company C, 35th Infantry Regiment, starts west toward the corps objective along the ridge southwest of "Sea Horse" but is soon halted by Japanese fire. The efforts of the 2d Battalion to break through the "Gifu" are frustrated by strong resistance.

NEW GEORGIA: B-26s, P-38s, P-39s and P-40s attack Munda with the loss of two B-26s. Other P-39s hit targets on Guadalcanal. 

WAKE ISLAND: After the fall of Wake in December 1941, the 1,187 US Marines, were herded into the cargo holds of the 17,163 ton Japanese luxury liner Nitta Maru, for transportation to Yokohama and then to Shanghai. By 1 January 1943, there are still 98 civilian workers on the island but one is caught stealing food and is beheaded. Tonight, the Japanese accuse the civilians of being in secret radio communication with U.S. naval forces. The 97 civilians are marched to the beach and there lined up with their backs to the ocean and machined gunned. After the war, the Japanese commander on Wake, Rear Admiral Sakaibara, and
eleven of his officers, are sentenced to death by a US Naval Court at Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands. Sakaibara is transported to Guam, Mariana Islands and he executed by June 1947.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, three bombers and four fighters are in the air. The weather reconnaissance aircraft returns west of Kiska due to high winds. Constantine Harbor is patrolled until weather forces aircraft to return. An attack on Kiska is cancelled.

NEW CALEDONIA AND NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The USAAF Thirteenth Air Force and its subordinate XIII Bomber Command and XIII Fighter Command are activated to assume administrative control over all USAAF units in the South Pacific.
HQ Thirteenth Air Force (Major General Nathan F. Twinning) and HQ XIII Fighter Command (Brigadier General Dean C. Strother) are established at Noumea, New Caledonia Island; HQ XIII Bomber Command is established on Espirtu Santo Island, New Hebrides. Operational control of the Thirteenth's subordinate units is exercised by the USMC officer commanding USMC air units on Guadalcanal.

NEW GUINEA: U.S. Lieutenant General Robert Eichelberger, Commanding General U.S. I Corps, assumes duties as Commander, Advance New Guinea
Force, and takes control of all Australian and U.S. troops. Australian Lieutenant General Sir Edmund Herring, General Officer Commanding Australian I Corps, now commands New Guinea Force. 
In Papua New Guinea, the Australian 2/7th Independent Company, Kanga Force, observes 126 new Japanese troops approaching Mubo from Komiatum. Australian fire kills many of them.
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s bomb and strafe the Sanananda Point area and forces along the Sanananda track. In Northeast New Guinea, heavy and medium bombers hit dock facilities at Lae and airfields at Lae and Salamaua.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Guadalcanal, the XIV Corps offensive broadens as the 2d Marine Division begins a coastal attack from the line Point Cruz Hill 66, to the right of the 25th Infantry Division. The 8th Marine Regiment, on the right, attempts to advance westward from Hills 80 and 81 but is halted by Japanese fire. The 2d Marine Regiment advances 800 yards west from Hill 66. The attack of yesterday by the 2d Battalion, 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, is renewed, but held off by the Japanese on Guadalcanal. The Horse's Neck, Sims Ridge, is the holdup. Captain Davis, Battalion Executive Officer, leads four men, to within 10 yards of the Japanese position. When his rifle jams he waves the others on in full view of both Japanese and U.S. troops. This action is cited by Major General J. Lawton Collins, Commanding General 25th Infantry Division, as leading to the final capture of the Galloping Horse feature by noon.. The Americans now hold a 4,500-yard front extending south from Point Cruz over Hill 66 to Hills 57 and 55. Company C, 35th Infantry Regiment, is again halted by Japanese fire from the southwest as it endeavors to push west. The 2d Battalion makes negligible progress against pillboxes of the Gifu strongpoint.
Thirteenth Air Force P-39s strafe forces on the beach at Kokumbona and hit Visale (both on Guadalcanal) in support of the ground offensive. Also, B-26s with P-38 and P-39 escorts attack the Rekata Bay, Santa Isabel Island, area.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Gasmata on New Britain Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Major General George Vasey's Australian 7th Division, launches an offensive to intercept the Japanese withdrawal from the trail junction. While the U.S. 163d Infantry
Regiment, 41st Infantry Division, pushes south to block escape routes, the Australian 18th Brigade quickly clears Japanese remnants from the Junction and joins forces with the U.S. 163d Infantry Regiment on the Sanananda and Killerton trails.
Final mop up is left to the Australian 2/7th Cavalry Regiment and 39th and 49th Battalions. The 2/6th Battalion, 17th Brigade, "Kanga Force" begins an air movement from Port Moresby to Wau. 
In Papua New Guinea, Fifth Air Force A-20s strafe the Labu area and small boats in Sachsen Bay. B-25s bomb the fuel dump and other supplies along the beach in the vicinity of Voco Point near Lae. In Northeast New Guinea, B-24s carry out single-plane attacks on Madang and Finschhafen.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the first submarine resupply mission, submarine USS Gudgeon lands six men and 2,000 pounds of equipment and supplies near Catmon Point, Negros, Philippines.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the costal sector, the 8th Marine Regiment, 2d Marine Division, is still unable to advance because of fire from a ravine west of Hills 80 and 81. The 6th Marine Regiment replaces the 2d
Marine Regiment on the division's left flank. Company C, 35th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, continues their vain efforts to advance west, but patrols discover a route around the Japanese right flank. The depleted 2d Battalion, reinforced by the antitank company, continues fruitless efforts to reduce the Gifu strongpoint. The 147th Regiment force reaches Vurai and moves forward to Tapananja, about 6 miles south of Sealark Channel, when patrols find the Vurai area free of the Japanese and they establish outposts on the upper Poha River.
Fresh Japanese troops land on Guadalcanal from destroyers to act as a rearguard unit to cover the evacuation. These 750 soldiers are from replacement troops for the 230th Regiment and are designated the Yano Battalion. Another 100 soldiers accompany a mountain gun battery. 
Thirteenth Air Force P-39s, dropping improvised gasoline bombs in the Guadalcanal battle area around Mount Austen and Kokumbona, attack forces and supplies throught the day. Other fighters hit barges and launches at Kaimana Bay and Aruligo Point.

BOUGAINVILLE: B-17s bomb the airfield on Buka Island without loss.

UNITED STATES: The aircraft carrier USS Independence is commissioned; the USN now has six aircraft carriers in commission. This ship was laid down as a light cruiser but was ordered converted to an
aircraft carrier on 10 January 1942. She will be reclassified as a small aircraft carrier on 15 July 1943.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: Eight P-38s, three B-25s and a B-24 patrol Constantine Harbor on the northeast coast, of Amchitka Island, fly reconnaissance over Kiska Island, where one ship is sighted, and fly negative armed reconnaissance runs over Attu, the Semichis and Buldir Islands. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, B-24s hit the airfield at Gasmata and carry out single plane attacks on the runway at Cape Gloucester. 

BURMA: Six Tenth Air Force P-40s bomb barges at Bhamo; six others bomb Nsopzup; three more hit footbridges and targets of opportunity at Taihpa Ga, Yupbang Ga, and other points in northern Burma.

INDIAN OCEAN: In the Andaman Sea, six Tenth Air Force B-24s hit shipping in a convoy in the Rangoon area. One ship, the Japanese Army cargo ship SS Nichimei Maru, is carrying Allied POWs. She is sunk about 211 nautical miles SSE of Rangoon, Burma, in position 13.30N, 97.30E. About 500 POWs are lost.
Another ship, SS Moji Maru. is damaged.

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, preparations are made for an all-out offensive to clear the Sanananda area. The Urbana Force is to renew the drive west along the coast. The Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, moves north along the Killerton trail, passing through Rankin, in preparation for a drive to the coast. The Rankin Force (U.S. 2d Battalion, 163d Infantry Regiment, 41st Infantry Division) then follows the Australians northward and takes over the trail junction east of a coconut plantation about 1.5 miles north of the Rankin perimeter. In the Wau-Mubo area, the Australian 2/7th Independent
Company, Kanga Force, withdraws to prevent being surrounded by the Japanese. On the Soputa Sanananda road, the 1st Battalion, 163d Infantry Regiment, envelops a Japanese pocket remaining between Musket and Fisk, elements infiltrating to attack from inside the perimeter
In Papua New Guinea, A-20s strafe the Sanananda Point area as U.S. troops envelop Japanese pockets along the Soputa-Sanananda road. In Northeast New Guinea, B-25s bomb supply dumps at Lae and B-24s carry out single-plane attacks on bridge construction at Wewak.

GUADALCANAL: the 2d Marine Division continues to make slow progress in the coastal sector, despite use of tanks and a flame thrower. Company B, 35th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, reinforced by platoon of Company D, takes over the westward attack from Company C. After a 30-minute artillery concentration followed by machine gun and mortar fire, Company B outflanks the Japanese position barring the advance and finds it to be a bivouac area held by a single platoon. Japanese positions in the Gifu remain practically intact.
The task of reducing the positions has been given to the 2nd Battalion 35th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, commanded by Lieutenant Colonel Ernest Peters. His regimental commander, Colonel McClure and the division commander, Major General J. Lawton Collins, have decided that envelopment is not possible. He is directed to capture this position with a frontal assault. Since 10 January, they have been attempting to follow these orders. He is given incomplete maps (it was all they had) and an estimate of 100 Japanese and two "known" machineguns. After his first couple of patrols, he increases this estimate to 400 troops and 20 machineguns.
Peters mounts a general attack today. After a 15-minute mortar barrage the attack begins and manages to gain an average of 50 yards (46 meters). A second attack at 1400 hours also fails. Colonel McClure will replace Colonel Peters with Major Stanley Larsen tomorrow. A surrender request is broadcast to the Japanese in the Gifu.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USN SBDs with F4F and P-39 Airacobra escort attack nine destroyers of the Tokyo Express and damage four of them. They are met by 12 Oscars; eight are shot down with the loss of one SBD and five US fighters.
Thirteenth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, P-38 Lightnings, P-39 Airacobras and P-40s attack five destroyers near Faisi Island; they are met by float biplanes and 13 are shot down with no loss of USAAF aircraft.
SBDs with F4F and P-39 escort bomb a cargo ship off Munda, New Georgia Island; they are met by 12 Zero's; seven are shot down with the loss of one US fighter. B-17s and USN PBYs bomb Kahili, Bougainville Island.

UNITED STATES: On the Virginia side of the Potomac River outside Washington, D.C., a new headquarters building for the Armed Forces of the U.S. is completed. Due to the five sided architectural design, it will become known as "The Pentagon." The massive structure covers 34 acres of land and has 17 miles of corridors.
The size of this building will allow the U.S. Army, Navy and Army Air Forces to move their command functions into one place. These have been located all over the greater Washington, D.C. area. Many of them are housed in temporary buildings, "on the Mall," between the Lincoln Memorial and the Washington Monument. These temporary buildings were erected during WWI and were not expected to be in use much longer than the duration of that conflict. (Some were still there in the 1960s.)


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2008)

ALASKA: six B-24s off to hit Kiska return due to weather. A B-24 flies negative reconnaissance over Buldir, the Semichis, Attu and Agattu.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In China, China Air Task Force P-40s intercept Japanese aircraft that attempt a strike on Yunnani and claim seven Zekes shot down in the air battle. Anticipating that the Japanese planes will land at Lashio Airfield, six B-25s and eleven fighters are sent to that field in the hope of catching the enemy on the ground; finding no aircraft there, the B-25s and fighters attack the town of Lashio. This is the last raid by the China Air Task Force before a fuel shortage grounds the fighters for the remainder of January and the B-25s for 33 days. In Burma, India Air Task Force B-25s hit Mandalay-Lashio and Sagaing-Ye-u branch railroad lines with three strikes on 16 and 17 Jan, knocking out two important rail hubs. Ten B-25s bomb the railroad yards at Maymyo. 

GUADALCANAL: US loudspeaker appeals to the Japanese defenders in the "Gifu" on Guadalcanal yield 5 soldiers surrendering. They reveal that the defenders had voted to stay with the position because 80% of the defenders are too ill to walk and would there for be abandoned.
Despite being hampered by disease, US forces finally manage to subdue the Japanese resistance in Papua. Over 60% of the US forces was incapacitated by various illnesses, mainly malaria and dysentery.
B-26s from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides join P-38s and P-39s in the Guadalcanal campaign, pounding the Japanese at Tassafaronga. The 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Reconnaissance Group with P-38s and F-5s transfers from Noumea to Guadalcanal. The air echelon of C and D Flights remain in the US. The squadron will fly its first combat mission on 5 Feb 43 and will be redesgnated 17th Photographic Squadron on 6 Feb 43.

NEW GEORGIA/BOUGAINVILLE: Munda is also bombed. B-17s bomb the Buin-Faisi area, concentrating on Kahili Airfield and Ballale Airfield. 

NEW GUINIE: A-20s pound the Soputa-Sanananda trail, the Kurenada area, and the area south of the Kumusi River, after which US and Australian ground forces open an assault on Sanananda which falls tomorrow. B-25s again bomb supplies at Lae. B-24s carry out single-plane attacks on airfields at Gasmata the town of Finschhafen, and a cruiser ESE of Cape Orford. Lost is B-17E "Tugboat Annie" 41-2599 between Lae and Buna. 

SW PACIFIC OCEAN: Submarine U.S.S. Greenling, embarked upon her fourth patrol, comes upon XAP Kimposan Maru west of Kavieng, New Ireland. In a twilight periscope attack, Greenling unleashes three torpedoes, scoring two hits. The transport sinks in position 02° 47'S, 149°10'E. Submarine chaser Ch 17 rescues Kimposan Maru's survivors having unsuccessfully depth-charged Greenling in a counterattack.
Submarine U.S.S. Growler, moving through the waters around the Bismarcks during her fourth patrol, attacks a Japanese convoy by launching a daylight periscope attack. Growler downs A-APK Chifuku
Maru with both torpedoes fired in position 04°00'S, 151 55'E. Growler survives the escorts' counterattacks.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2008)

GUADALCANAL: 37 105mm and 12 155mm artillery pound the Gifu with 1,700 shells between 1430 and 1600 into the "Gifu", an area of 1000 square yards, on Guadalcanal. An all out assault is precluded due to the hour, which wastes the effect of this barrage. US troops 300 yards from the pocket are dazed by the concussion.

CHINA: Chungking: In a move to strengthen the alliance with China and end a long-standing Chinese grievance, Britain and the US have surrendered their century-old neo-colonial territorial rights to the international settlements. The decision made by Britain and America, formally agreed last week, abrogates their citizens' rights to immunity from Chinese law and national rights to station troops under the so-called "unequal treaties", legacies of the Opium Wars and the Boxer Rebellion. The deal was the result of pressure from the Chinese Nationalist leader, Chiang Kai-shek, who said that the humiliation of a century had been wiped away.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) P-39s pound mortar positions near Allied lines on Guadalcanal. Ground supply lines to the Mount Austen battle area reopen after three days of being closed because their extension outran the capacity of the native carriers. During the three days, B-17s from Henderson Field airlift rations, water, and ammunition to the troops, using what improvised cargo parachutes are available and in may cases wrapping the supplies in burlap or canvas and pushing them out.
The 31st Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG with B-17s transfers from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides to Guadalcanal, Solomon . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s strafe Mambare Delta and hit positions between Bakumbari and Salamaua. B-25s again pound supply stroes at Lae. B-24s, operating individually, attack Finschhafen and Madang wharf areas, Lahang Airfield and a vessel southeast of Rambutyo . In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb landing grounds and shipping in Rabaul. B-24s, operating individually, attack the airfield on Gasmata. Lost on the ground at Gurney AIrfield to a Japanese air raid are: B-17F "Fire Ball Mail" 41-24551, B-17F 41-24540, B-24D 41-23824, P-39D 41-38499, P-39D at Gurney, Hudson A16-206, Hudson A16-239. Damaged was Hudson A16-185.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2008)

ALASKA: A B-24 on reconnaissance reports two vessels in Kiska Harbor. Thereupon four B-24s, four B-26s, one B-25 and six P-38s fly out of Adak. Mechanical trouble forces two B-26s to return. The bomb run is negative. Meanwhile bad weather closes in on Kiska and Adak. Six aircraft are lost; one B-24 lands in a 20 mph downwind and crashes into two P-38s while three other B-24s are missing on the return flight, lost is B-24D 41-23908.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, eight P-40s and a B-25 of the India Air Task Force attack Kamaing. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17s, P-38s and P-40s attack shipping at Shortland, bomb Ballale and attack a schooner south of Santa Isabel . Hits are scored on two vessels. The fighter escort shoots down two Rufes with the loss of one US fighter. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25s bomb a motor pool and supply dumps at Lae. B-24s, operating individually, bomb Madang and Lahang Airfields and attack a cargo ship southeast of Rambutyo. Lost on an administrative flight is B-25C "Algernon IV" 41-12485.

BURMA:Indian troops attack Japanese positions at Donbaik

AUSTRALIA: MacDonald, Northern Territory: No. 18 Squadron RAAF (B-25 Mitchell) flies its first mission, a reconnaissance mission.

U.S.A.: US commercial bakers stopped selling sliced bread. Only whole loaves were sold until the end of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the crew of one of the three B-24s missing yesterday, which had crash landed at Great Sitkin , is picked up by a Navy tender. Weather prevents missions and searches. Attu Island is subjected to a naval bombardment, by a US fleet of two cruisers and four destroyers.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) Two flights of India Air Task Force B-24s depart Pandaveswar, India for raids on Burma and Thailand. In Burma, one flight of B-24s bombs Thazi, a railroad junction south of Mandalay while 14 P-40s and a B-25 pound Kamaing. In Thailand, the second flight of B-24s carries out photographic reconnaissance of Kanchanaburi and bombs the docks at Bassein during the return trip. This reconnaissance flight, the largest mission in the CBI Theater to date, reveals construction of a new railline from Thailand to Burma.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17s, escorted by P-38s and P-40s, bomb the runway and revetments at Munda. The 394th Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (H) that has been operating from Guadalcanal, Solomon with B-17s since 3 Jan returns to their base on Fiji.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s strafe troops in the Kurenada area; B-25s hit barracks area and supply dumps at Toeal and pound supply dumps at Lae. Heavy bombers carry out individual attacks on various targets at Lae, Madang, Cape Hollman, Cape Saint George, Finschhafen and Gasmata. 

BURMA: Donbaik: Havildar Parkash Singh ( b.1913 ), 8th Punjab Regt., rescued three carriers and two wounded men; he had already, under heavy fire, rescued two carrier crews on 6 January. (Victoria Cross)

CANADA: Federal cabinet order-in-council grants Custodian of Enemy Alien Property the right to dispose of Japanese Canadians' property without owners' consent.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, the weather aircraft aborts shortly after takeoff. A B-24 and a Navy PBY search without results for the two B-24s missing since Monday.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force) The 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG with B-24s and based at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii begins operating from Midway.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d FG with P-40s transfers from Chanyi to Yunnani, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) B-26s claim a hit on a destroyer off southern Bougainville . B-17s with fighter escort attack ships near Shortland without scoring hits. They are met by Zekes and float biplanes; eight are shot down with the loss of one US fighter. The advance grund echelon of the 18th Photographic Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group arrives at Dumbea, New Caledonia from the US. The bulk of the air echelon is still in the US.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25s bomb supply dumps at Lae and targets on Aroe ; B-24s, operating singly, attack Madang and Finschhafen. B-24s, operating singly, attack Cape Gloucester and Gasmata. Lost is B-24D 41-24101 near Wewak. The 64th and 65th Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy) with B-17s transfers from Mareeba to 7-Mile Drome.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance aircraft flies. An attack run over Kiska and a patrol over Amchitka are call off due to weather. Air searches for the two B-24s missing since Monday continue. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17s, B-26s and P-39s pound a bivouac and other targets in Munda, New Georgia . B-17s also attack shipping east of Kieta, Bougainville . HQ Thirteenth Air Force transfers from Noumea, New Caledonia to Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb the airfield and shipping in Rabaul. In northeastern New Guinea, B-25s hit supply dumps and airfields. A single B-24 attacks a cruiser at Amboinea Harbor on Ambon. The 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG with B-17s and B-24s transfers from Turnbull Field to Mareeba. The squadron will begin transitioning from B-17s to B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance aircraft flies. An attack run over Kiska and a patrol over Amchitka are call off due to weather. Air searches for the two B-24s missing since Monday continue. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17s, B-26s and P-39s pound a bivouac and other targets in Munda, New Georgia . B-17s also attack shipping east of Kieta, Bougainville . HQ Thirteenth Air Force transfers from Noumea, New Caledonia to Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb the airfield and shipping in Rabaul. In northeastern New Guinea, B-25s hit supply dumps and airfields. A single B-24 attacks a cruiser at Amboinea Harbor on Ambon. The 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG with B-17s and B-24s transfers from Turnbull Field to Mareeba. The squadron will begin transitioning from B-17s to B-24s.

NEW GUINIE: The Buna and Gona area's have been cleared of Japanese troops.

GUADALCANAL: Since the request on January 12 for tank support to suppress the "Gifu" on Guadalcanal, engineers have been scratching out a road for them. Of 3 tanks inherited from the Marines, now manned by the 25th Div. Reconnaissance Squadron, only one reaches the area in operational condition. Commanded by Capt. Ted Deese the attack begins at 10:30 am. He makes two penetrations destroying 8 pillboxes and breaching a gap of almost 200 yards. This gap allows the 2nd Btn 35th Infantry to occupy a new line inside the outer rim of pillboxes.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, weather reconnaissance over Kiska and a search mission for the two B-24s missing since Monday reveal nothing. Enemy aircraft appear over Amchitka twice but inflict no damage. Durint the period of 18 to 23 Jan, a period of continuous storms and sudden changes to extreme foul weather, non-combat losses are exceptionally high as 13 aircraft are lost; no losses result from enemy action. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force) 24 P-40Ks of the 78th Fighter Squadron, 18th FG, escorted by three LB-30s, fly from Barking Sands, Hawaii to Midway. This flight of about 1,100 nautical miles is the longest over-water massed flight of single-engine aircraft made as of this date. The 78th has been dispatched to Midway to replace the 73rd Fighter Squadron which has been on the since 17 Jun 42. 

GUADALCANAL: US ground forces, aided by P-39s and USMC fighter-bombers, have by this date pushed up the Guadalcanal coast. The XIV Corps' westward advance captures Kokumbona and Poha on Guadalcanals coast. The enemy has now lost control of a good landing beach west of the airfields; captured with the beach are the artillery pieces that have menaced Henderson Field and the ground forces in the Mount Austen area. The enemy's supply routes, communications systems and ammunition dumps are also lost.
On Guadalcanal, an attack by an estimated 100 Japanese occurs about 2:30 AM from the "Gifu". Later that morning the 2nd Btn 35th Infantry formed skirmish lines and moved in. Captured were 40 mg; 200 rifles; and an estimated 431 Japanese soldiers dead. The stronghold has finally fallen after a month of isolation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s attack the airfields at Rabaul and shipping off Cape Gazelle. B-24s, operating individually, attack transports north of Rabaul and at Simpson Harbor, Rabaul. B-25s pound supply dumps in the terrace area of Lae. B-24s, operating individually, hit Madang and Finschhafen. HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group and its subordinate 40th, 41st and 46th Troop Carrier Squadrons with C-47s arrive at Garbutt Field from the US. The 63d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG with B-17s transfers from Mareeba to 7-Mile Drome. 

NEW GUINEA - U.S. - Australian counteroffensive secures Buna-Sanananda area.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2008)

ALASKA: Six heavy bombers and six medium bombers attempt an attack on Kiska . The medium bombers abort over Semiscopochnol. The heavy bombers circle Kiska until the weather closes in. Two Japanese aircraft bomb the Amchitka harbor area before US interceptors, six P-38s, and one B-24 arrive. Two P-38s return due to mechanical troubles; the others fly a negative search over Kiska.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 492d Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), not previously tried in battle, borrows four B-24s and one crew from the 436th Bombardment Squadron and mounts a nine-plane strike docks at Rangoon, Burma. Hits are scored on the wharves, storage areas and a 6,000-ton vessel in the harbor. P-40s bomb and strafe ammunition stores at Shaduzup, Burma.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) B-17s bomb the airfield, harbor and shipping at Rabaul. Single B-24s attack runways at Cape Gloucester and Gasmata. In New Guinea, B-25s hit supply dumps in the terrace area of Lae. B-24s bomb Dili. The 22d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s transfers from Garbutt Field, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea.

PACIFIC OCEAN: - USS Wahoo SS-238 damages Harusame off Kairiru.

NEW BRITAIN: Japanese transports begin to gather at Rabaul in preparation for the Japanese evacuation Japanese troops on Guadalcanal.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Admiral Ainsworth leads a US naval taskforce into the Kula
Gulf to bombard a Japanese airfield site on Kolombangara north of Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands. Cruisers Honolulu, St. Louis, Nashville, Helena and destroyers Nicholas, DeHaven, Radford and O'Bannon are involved.
Later in the day, aircraft of CVG-6 in the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga, SBD'S of VB-6, F4Fs of VF-6 and TBFs of VT-6, bomb the same objectives.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, P-38s are dispatched too late to engage two floatplanes bombing Amchitka. Reconnaissance is flown over Kiska, Buldir, Semichis, Attu and AgAttu. One B-24 and two P-38s fly two patrol missions over Amchitka. An attack mission to Kiska is turned back by weather. B-25s unsuccessfully search for missing aircraft. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force) Six B-24s carry out a photographic reconnaissance missions over Wake and drop 60 bombs. They claim one fighter shot down. 

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, five B-25s of the India Air Task Force bomb the bridge (which the enemy is striving to rebuild) at Myitnge. The southern approach to the bridge is destroyed and repair work on the bridge suspended. Three B-25s add to the destruction at the Mandalay Marshaling Yard, tearing up tracks, wrecking about 75 railroad cars, and setting the freight house aflame. Three other B-25s inflict similar damage on the marshaling yard at Naba. Six B-24s pound the Rangoon dock area. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, the final phase of the Guadalcanal offensive begins with orders to begin pursuit of the enemy along the northwestern coast toward Cape Esperance. The enemy retreat is to be cut off by the landing of a US battalion just southwest of the cape. B-26s and P-38s hit the airfield at Munda, New Georgia and bomb the wharf at Repirepi, demolishing it. Other P-38s bomb installations in the Rekata Bay area of Santa Isabel. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s strafe areas in northeastern Papua where there appears to be some enemy movement. B-25s blast supply dumps and AA and machinegun positions around Lae. Single B-24s attack a beached ship at Finschhafen. Single B-24s attack runways on Gasmata and at Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, all missions are cancelled due to weather. Two Japanese aircraft strafe Constantine Harbor, Amchitka .

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force) Three B-24s, taking off from Funafuti fly a photographic reconnaissance missions over Tarawa, Maiana, Abemamam, Beru and Tomama. The heavy bombers attack merchant vessels in the lagoon at Tarawa. Not to be outdone by the 78th Fighter Squadron, P-40Es of the 73d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, escorted by three LB-30s, fly from Midway to NAS Kaneohe, Territory of Hawaii, a distance of about 1,100 nautical miles. The 73d had been dispatched to Midway immediately after the Battle of Midway and had been flown off the deck of the USS Saratoga, the first land based fighters to take off from the deck of an aircraft carrier. The 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG with B-24s ceases operating from Midway and returns to its base at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, seven B-24s bomb shipping and the dock area at Rangoon; 12 B-25s bomb Mandalay Marshaling Yards. Three B-25s and 15 P-40s hit the town area and bridge at Shaduzup, the railroad west of Meza and the Neba Marshaling Yard.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb shipping and the Rapopo airstrip in the Rabaul area. B-24s carry out individual attacks on the runways at Cape Gloucester and Gasmata. A-20s and B-25s pound the Lae area, concentrating on supply storage dumps. B-24s carry out individual attacks on Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a negative weather reconnaissance sortie is flown over Kiska . Four P-38s fly protective patrol over Amchitka . Upon their departure, three Japanese aircraft appear and unsuccessfully bomb shipping but cause three casualties.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17E 41-2403 ditches south of Guadalcanal. Passengers included Major General Nathan F Twining, Commanding General Thirteenth Air Force and a crew of 14 are down at sea between Guadalcanal and Espiritu Santo. The entire group is rescued six days later. General Twining's raft had no radio, an item which Lieutenant General Millard F Harmon, Commanding General of US Army Forces in the South Pacific, had been requesting for some time. This incident results in the rapid appearance of dinghy radio sets in the area. Six B-26s and eight P-39s attack the airfield at Munda.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s hit huts and AA positions at Garrison Hill while B-25s pound the supply storage and runway at Lahang. Individual B-24s bomb Finschhafen town and the runway. In the Bismarck Archipelago, individual B-24s bomb the airfield on Gasmata.

PACIFIC: USS Whale damages Japanese transport Shoan Maru in the
central Pacific, 14.39;N, 153.39;E; towed to Saipan and grounded to facilitate salvage, Shoan Maru performs no more active service.
Japanese ship No.2 Choko Maru rescues about 1,000 survivors of army
cargo ship Buyo Maru, sunk the previous day by submarine USS Wahoo.
Japanese destroyer Karukaya is damaged off Takao, Formosa, by marine casualty.
Submarine I-27 is damaged by marine casualty off Penang, Malaya.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2008)

AUSTRALIA: The Japanese submarine I-165 left Surabaya on 21 January 1943 headed for the Western Australian coastline. It arrived at a position about 7 kms off the small township of Port Gregory, 64 kms north of Geraldton, at around midnight (Tokyo time) on 28 January 1943.
Commander Tatenosuke Tosu fired about 10 shells from the 3.9 inch (100 mm) deck guns of I-165 towards Port Gregory. The purpose of the attack was apparently to draw the Allies' attention away from the fierce battle at Guadalcanal some 3,250 kms away!! 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a weather aircraft encounters poor visibility over Kiska . Two patrols fly over Amchitka. The second runs into poor weather and aborts. An attack on Kiska is cancelled due to weather. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force) One B-24 flies photographic reconnaissance over Nauru and Ocean in the Gilbert . 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) Five B-26s and 12 P-39s attack the airfield at Vila. P-38s and P-40s, along with Navy aircraft, hit shipping between Choiseul and Kolombangara, claiming hits on a tanker and a smaller vessel. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s bomb the area from Garrison Hill to the Komiatum Track and B-17s hit the Wewak area. B-24s carry out individual attacks at Salamaua. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-24s carry out individual attacks on a cargo vessel in Open Bay and a nearby village. In the Dutch East Indies, B-24s in individual attacks bomb a transport off Amboina, Ambon. HQ 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) and its 8th Bombardment Squadron (Dive) with A-20s and 90th Bombardment Squadron (Dive) with B-25s transfer from Charters Towers, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

RAN:

Wessel Islands:

HMAS Kuru rescues survivors from HMAS Patricia Cam after it was attacked by a Japanese float plane (Aichi E13A) of the 734th Kokatai.
18 were rescued in total.

AIF:

NEW GUINEA:

Battle of Wau begins and heavy fighting begins. The Japanese attacked the airfield at Wau at the head of the Bulldog Track. This was the second track inland, the other being the Kokoda Track. Poor weather had hampered the resupply of Wau. By 29 Jan 43, the Japanese had advanced to within 50 metres of the airstrip. On that day the weather cleared and as planes began to land, 17 Bde a counter-attack with effective artillery support. The Japanese resisted with their usual vigour


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

GUADALCANAL: The Japanese submarine I-1 is detected off Guadalcanal by New Zealand corvettes Moa and Kiwi. The I-1 was making a supply run and is loaded with cargo for Guadalcanal. After depth charging and ramming by Kiwi,
the I-1 serverly damaged is run aground on Guadalcanal. This submarine
proves to be a treasure trove of intelligence material.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, weather reconnaissance over Kiska and a patrol over Rat , flown by one B-24, two B-25s and four P-38s, are recalled early due to weather. All other missions are cancelled. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force) B-26s and P-39s hit a bivouac area at Vila, and the airfield at Munda. B-17s bomb Kahili Airfield. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group based in New Caledonia with P-39s begins operating from Guadalcanal. This squadron will continue to operate from Guadalcanal until June 1943. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) B-25s pound the area around Mubo, concentrating on positions on Garrison and Mat Mat Hill. Single B-24s bomb runways at Cape Gloucester and Gasmata


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutians, two patrols, each composed of one B-25 and four P-38s, fly over Amchitka and are recalled early due to weather. One B-17, upon an alleged submarine sighting, drops four depth charges and one bomb whereupon a whale breaks water. Weather cancels other missions. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): AA positions and the airfield area at Munda are pounded by B-17s, B-26s, P-39s and P-40s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb shipping and wharf facilities at Rabaul. B-24s, operating individually, bomb the runway at Gasmata and attack a transport vessel in Open Bay. A-20s strafe and bomb Lae and the area around Mubo in the vicinity of Garrison Hill and along the Komiatum Track. 

SOLOMON SEA: USS Chicago damAged yesterday during the Battle of Rennell Island is attacked while being towed clear of the combat zone, and sunk.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Australia:
Northern Territory:
On 31 January 1943, while returning from a dawn raid on Dili, two B-25 Mitchells from 18 Squadron of the Netherlands East Indies Air Force (NEI-AF) made forced landings short of their home base at McDonald airfield in the Northern Territory due to a shortage of fuel. There were no casualties.
One of these two aircraft was B-25C Mitchell, N5-139 (#41-12913) which made an emergency landing in an area east of Tree Point, south west of Darwin (about 30 - 40 kms NNE of Port Keats) on 31 January 1943. This aircraft was written off and Struck Off Charge (SOC). 

RAAF: 

457 Squadron returned to front-line service on 31 January 1943. Re-equipped with Spitfires, it was based at Batchelor in the Northern Territory and joined 1 Fighter Wing, defending Darwin. The squadron relocated to Livingstone on 31 January where it remained until it transferred to the newly-formed 80 Wing and moved to Sattler on 13 May 1944. During the squadron’s time as part of Darwin’s air garrison it detached aircraft on several occasions to Milingimbi, Drysdale, Perth and Exmouth. While at Livingstone, the squadron was re-equipped with an updated version of the Spitfire, imported from Britain, which arrived in a grey and green camouflage scheme. This led to the squadron nicknaming itself the “Grey Nurse Squadron” and adorning its aircraft with a distinctive shark’s mouth on the nose.


New Guinea:

On 31 January 1943 No. 4 Squadron was re-deployed to Wau where it participated in the Battle of Wau.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a weather and photographic reconnaissance aircraft flies twice over Kiska . During the first mission near Attu , the aircraft is jumped by 6 fighters which it eludes. Four B-17s, 2 B-24s, 6 B-25s, 4 P-38s and 4 P-40s then attempt an attack on Kiska; P-40s turn back with mechanical troubles; the other aircraft find Kiska closed in and abort the mission. Two patrol missions, each by 1 B-25 and 4 P-38s, fly over Amchitka ; two enemy floatplanes bomb Constantine Harbor on Amchitka without results.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force USN) P-39s join SBD Dauntless and F4F Wilcats of VMF-112 in attacks on shipping in the Vella Gulf; hits are claimed on a destroyer. Sunk is Toa Maru 2. Lost are F4F 11983 and F4F "Impatient Virgin" 03520 (pilot Jefferson J. De Blanc earns Medal of Honor). B-17s bomb the ammunition dump and airfield at Vila. P-39s, P-38s and P-40s, and other Allied fighters, carry out sweeps over Vila and Munda. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) A-20s continue to pound positions between Mubo and Komiatum. A lone B-17 bombs the runway at Wewak. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s pound airfields, shipping and the town area at Rabaul while a single B-24 bombs the runway at Cape Gloucester. In the ocean areas, B-24s unsuccessfully attack isolated vessels over widespread areas in the Banda Sea and Solomon Sea.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2008)

In the Aleutians, all missions are cancelled due to weather. Enemy aircraft bomb and strafe Amchitka harbor and shipping without inflicting damage.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group with B-24s ceases operating from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice and returns to base (Dillingham Field, Territory of Hawaii).

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 B-24s of the India Air Task Force from Pandaveswar, India bomb the Arakan tea sheds on the Rangoon River near Rangoon harbor. The 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth Air Force, with F-4s, is based at Pandaveswar, India with a detachment at Kunming, China. A detachment of the detachment begins operating from Kweilin, China sometime in February 1943. On 6 Feb 43, this squadron is redesignated the 9th Photographic Squadron.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38s, P-39s and P-40s, along with Navy and Marine aircraft, attack 4 destroyers of the Tokyo Express north of Vangunu ; unlike previous missions, these destroyers are dispatched to evacuate the Japanese troops from Guadalcanal. Hits on 2 of the ships cause fires. At night, 19 more destroyers come in, evacuate troops and, after losing one destroyer to a mine, are well away by dawn. B-17s attack shipping in the Shortland-Bougainville area, claiming 3 direct hits on cargo vessels. Lost is B-17E 41-9151 , B-17E "Eager Beavers" 41-9122 and B-17E "Yokohama Express" 41-2442. A fourth plane, piloted by a Capt. Thomas (72nd BS/5th BG), was badly damaged but managed to crash land at Guadalcanal. Two crew members (radio and bombadier) were wounded.

GUADALCANAL - Japanese begin to evacuate troops from Guadalcanal

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb the runway and aircraft dispersal areas at Rabaul, New Britain. A lone B-24 bombs the runway at Finchhafen, then flies east where it bombs the runway at Cape Gloucester and unsuccessfully attacks a ship in Open Bay.

GUADALCANAL: The 2nd Btn 132nd Regiment with 4 75mm howitzers of the 4th Battery 10th Marines is landed on the south coast of Guadalcanal north of Verahue. A Japanese recon pilot reports the escorting destroyers as cruisers. This misidentification results in an airstrike which sinks destroyer DeHaven 2 miles southeast of Savo Island in the afternoon.
18 Japanese destroyers make the trip down the slot to Guadalcanal. They are on the first of the evacuation runs. Loading 4,935 troops as Kamimbo and Cape Esperance against fierce opposition from
US PT Boats, they return to the Shortlands with the loss of one destroyer, IJN Makikumo. Either a mine or torpedo from a PT boat left her without power and she was scuttled.
US destroyers Radford, Fletcher and Nicholas are spotted by a "Pete" which drops flares. The loss of surprise renders any chance of success for Captain Briscoe and Desron 21 to join the fight as futile.

NEW GUINEA: The Australians repel the Japanese less than 400 yards from Wau, New
Guinea, airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40s strafe aircraft, AA positions and targets of opportunity at Kentung. The 1st Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth Air Force, attached to the India-China Wing, Air Transport Command, with C-47s arrives at Chabua, India from the U.S.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17s, along with escorting P-40s and P-38s, attack shipping off Shortland. Of 20 Japanese aircraft which intercept, 9 are claimed destroyed. Other B-26s, P-38s and P-39s attack Munda Airfield on New Georgia. The 18th Photographic Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group with B-25s transfers from Dumbea, New Caledonia to Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides. The bulk of the air echelon remains in the U.S. This squadron is redesignated 18th Photographic Squadron on 6 Feb 43.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb the airfield at Rabaul. B-24s attack shipping between Lolobau and New Britain and north of Open Bay, bomb Gasmata runway and hit Timika. In New Guinea, A-20s continue to bomb and strafe positions on the high points between Mubo and Komiatum. The 319th Bombardment Squadron , 90th BG with B-24s transfers from Iron Range, Queensland, Australia to Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 3, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-39s, P-38s and P-40s, along with Navy and Marine aircraft, attack Munda Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20s continue to strike along the Mubo-Komiatum Track. B-25s bomb Dobo on Wamar. B-17s and B-24s attack the runway on Gasmata, Simpson Harbor, the Cape Gazelle area and Cape Gloucester Airfield.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Australia:
Northern Territory:

On 5 February 1943, B-25C Mitchell, N5-132 (#41-12919) of 18 Squadron of the Netherlands East Indies Air Force (NEI-AF) crashed about 3 to 4 miles east of its home base at McDonald airfield in the Northern Territory. The whole crew of seven, which included 3 RAAF personnel were tragically killed as follows:-

Schalk
Hiele
Janssen
Kessels
Maarschalkerweerd
Abeleven
MacPherson. 

The aircraft card of N5-132 says: "N5-132 #41-12919 B-25C crashed on t/o from McDonald, 7 KIA.

The aircraft was heavily loaded because its targets were at maximum range. N5-132 crashed during take-off, caught fire and exploded because of the full fuel load


Canberra:

Australian Government rules: Defence Act amended to allow conscription for military service within a limited area south of the Equator beyond the Australian mainland and territories

AIF:
New South Wales:
The 9th Australian Division (AIF) is now based at Wallgrove Army Base in New South Wales, west of Sydney in February 1943 after being returned from North Africa.

Milne Bay:

RAAF squadrons 6 ( Hudsons), 75 ( Kittyhawks ), 78 ( Kittyhawks ) and 100 ( Beauforts ) become No. 71 wing.

Port Moresby:

RAAF squadrons 4 ( Wirraways ), 22 ( Bostons ) and 30 ( Beaufighters ) become No. 73 wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, six B-24s, three B-25s, three B-26s and ten P-40s en route to Kiska, are forced back near Segula by snow squalls and low ceiling. The weather aircraft flies unsuccessful reconnaissance over Kiska and photographic reconnaissance is flown over Amchitka. An OA-10 investigates flares reported near Kagalaska Strait. 

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, heavy bombers from Gaya and Pandaveswar, India pound the marshaling yard at Mandalay, halting the northbound flow of supplies. Tracks and cars in the southern half of the marshaling yard are heavily bombed, causing fires visible for 70 miles. Heavy bombers also damage a 15,000-ton transport at the mouth of the Rangoon River. Meanwhile, one B-25 and nine P-40s hit rail targets at Naba. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force) B-26s pound the Sanananda Point area as preparations for an allied offensive in that sector get underway. A-20s and B-25s hit the airfield and AA positions and buildings at Lae. B-24s, on single-plane flights, bomb the Lae airfield and attack schooners off Gasmata and Cape Kwoi in the Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 B-24s bomb the railroad station area at Rangoon. P-40s bomb a railway cut west of Meza, and having blocked the line, strafe a halted train. Six B-25s attack the Myitnge bridge but fail to knock out the target but damage the approaches. P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the Kentung area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s bomb Rabaul Airfield. Heavy bombers carry out individual attacks on shipping off Papua and New Britain and hit the town of Rabaul and the airfield at Gasmata. In the Moluccas, B-24s blast docks and shipping at Amboina. In New Guinea, B-25s hit Dobo. A-20s continue to bomb and strafe forces around Zaka, Sappa, Mubo and Gona. Lost on a training flight is B-25C 41-12502.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2008)

ALASKA In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance is flown over Kiska and Attu

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 16 fighters follow the Mali River to Hpunkizup where they destroy about 20 trucks loaded with bridge repair equipment and completely decimate the village. Heavy bombers attack the bridge at Myitnge but fail to seriously damage the target.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 370th and 424th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group based at Kipapa Field and Dillingham Field, Territory of Hawaii respectively with B-24s begin operating from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides. The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group based at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-24s begins operating from Canton in the Phoenix.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20s bomb and strafe forces along the track from Mubo to Komiatum to Salamaua and hit the enemy in the Mambare River delta. An Australian coast watcher reports that there are 60+ Japanese aircraft on Lae Aerodrome; 7 B-25s, 1 B-24, 22 P-38s, 11 P-39s, 5 P-400s and 8 P-40s plus 5 Royal Australian Air Force Beaufighters to attack the airfield. When they arrive, they find the airfield empty; the Japanese are attacking Wau Airfield. The airfield is attacked and bombed and on the way back to base, shot down is C-47 "Early Delivery" 41-38658. Allied aircraft encounter 9 Japanese bombers escorted by several dozen Zekes. In the melee that follows, we claim 25 aircraft shot down without any losses; 12 Zekes were shot down by the P-39s and P-400s of the 40th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group while the 7th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group with P-40s claim 7. A single B-24 hits cargo vessels off Finschhafen and Powell Point, claiming 1 vessel destroyed, and attacks troop barges in Riebeck Bay, causing several casualties. The 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group with P-39s and P-400s transfers from Port Moresby to Mareeba. This unit has been operating in New Guinea since Jul 42. 

IJN - Japanese attack Wau Airfield and destroy Wirraway A20-504 on the airstrip.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 1 B-17 flies weather reconnaissance over Kiska.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night, the third and last Tokyo Express comes down to Guadalcanal covered by a rain squall. The three Expesses have taken off 11,706 men from Guadalcanal to fight another day. The 12th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group with P-39s transfers from Efate, New Hebrides to Guadalcanal, Solomons.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A single B-24 bombs Dobo and Babo, while another bombs Timika and Kaukenau. Lost after take off for an armed reconnaissance mission is B-24D "Yanks From Hell" 41-23755.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, weather reconnaissance is flown over Kiska, Agattu, and Attu . Five B-24s and 5 B-25s bomb the Kiska Camp area and hit a water tank and buildings. Two B-25s bomb North Head through the overcast. Four P-38s and a B-25 patrol over Amchitka .

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 18 B-24s of the India Air Task Force pound the Rangoon marshalling yard, wrecking locomotive ships and destroying the railroad station. Three other B-24s bomb the runway at Mingaladon.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-38s and Navy aircraft bomb Munda Airfield.

GUADALCANAL - Evacuation of some 11,000 Japanese troops from Guadalcanal is completed

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s pound Japanese forces in the Mubo area; B-25s bomb the Dobo town area. A single B-24 bombs the airfield at Gasmata

BURMA: The 77th Indian Brigade, under General Ord Wingate begins what become known as the Chindit Raids, near Imphal.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2008)

GUADALCANAL: 1st Battalion of the US Army's 164th Regiment meets a patrol
from the 2nd Battalion of the US Army's 132nd Regiment at the village of Tenaro, on the western end of Guadalcanal about 1650 in the afternoon. These two units of the Americal Division have confirmed that organized Japanese resistance on Guadalcanal has ended. General AA Patch, USA radios: "Total and complete defeat of Japanese forces on Guadalcanal effected 1625 today. ... Tokyo Express no longer has a terminus on Guadalcanal. " Japanese stragglers on Guadalcanal will continue. The last known survivor will surrender in 1947

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) HQ 318th Fighter Group transfers from Hickam Field to Bellows Field, Territory of Hawaii. The 19th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group with P-40s transfers from Bellows Field to NAS Barbers Point, Territory of Hawaii.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-26s, escorted by P-38s and P-39s, pound the airfield at Vila. Other P-38s join Navy aircraft in attacking Munda Airfield. The 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th BG (Medium) with B-25s and B-26s permanently transfers from the New Hebrides to Guadalcanal and participates in the mission described above.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Celebes, B-24s bomb Kendari Airfield. In New Guinea, A-20s hit the Lahang area.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the weather reconnaissance aircraft aborts the mission due to radio failure. Four B-24s, 2 B-17s, 8 B-25s and 8 P-38s attack Kiska ; hits are observed on the landing strip and near the hangar and buildings. Two patrol missions, each by 4 P-38s and 1 B-25, are flown over the American-held Amchitka .

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25s bomb rolling stock at Maymyo.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-38s and Navy aircraft attack Munda Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): HQ 90th BG and its 320th and 321st Bombardment Squadrons with B-24s transfer from Iron Range, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-26s, P-38s and P-39s bomb the airfields at Munda and Vila on Kolombangara .

USN - The Vought F4U Corsair was flown on a combat mission for the first time when 12 planes of VMF-124 based on Guadalcanal escorted a PB2Y Dumbo to Vella Lavella to pick up downed pilots. The flight was uneventful. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s carry out a predawn harassing strike over Rabaul.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather reconnaissance and attack missions against Kiska and a fighter patrol over Amchitka are broken off due to weather.

PACIFIC: (Seventh Air Force) The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group with B-24s based at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii ceases operating from Canton in the Phoenix after 6 days.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 B-24s of the India Air Task Force pound the Myitnge bridge area but fail to damage the bridge itself. This strike marks the first use of 2,000 pound blockbusters in the CBI Theater. Twelve other B-24s bomb the Mahlwagon marshaling yard and railway station at Rangoon. Twelve P-40s hit barracks near Lonkin.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38s, along with Navy aircraft, attack the Munda area, hitting AA at Rapa and setting fires at Kokengolo. B-26s and P-39s follow with a strike on the Munda Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24s operating individually attack a sawmill at Ubili, a runway at Cape Gloucester, and the harbor and airfield at Rabaul, New Britain , and score a possible hit on a 6,000-ton vessel in the Solomon Sea between New Britain and Bougainville in the Solomons.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather reconnaissance is flown over Kiska, Attu, Agattu, the Semichis, and Buldir . Five heavy bombers, 6 medium bombers and 10 P-38s bomb and strafe Kiska targets including the Camp area, landing strip, and shipping. Of 5 float-type fighter which attack, P-38s shoot down 3. Four P-38s and 1 B-25 fly a patrol mission over Amchitka and Little Kiska; a B-25 shoots down a floatplane.This is was the last mission the B-17 was used in the Alaska theater in combat.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 heavy bombers from Gaya, India bomb the Rangoon marshalling yard, scoring over 30 direct hits on the target. P-40s hit a headquarters at Lonkin, buring 12 barracks. Nine B-25s hit rolling stock in the marshalling yard at Paukkan and along the rail line from Shwebo to Sagaing.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 9 PB4Ys of VP-51 escorted by 4 P-38s and 11 F4Us of VMF-124 and 6 B-24s escorted by 4 P-38s and 7 P-40s of the 18th FG, 44th FS take off on separate missions to hit shipping in the Shortland-Kahilli-Buin area. The PB4Ys drop their bombs on a cargo ship at 1130 hours, score no hits and return to base with their escort. The B-24s attack a cargo ship from 14,000 feet just after 1200 scoring 1 hit. On the way to the target, 3 P-40s and 2 P-38s aborted the mission due to engine trouble, leaving the B-24s with an escort of 2 P-38s and 4 P-40s (P-40 "White 102" 41-14825 piloted by Capt. Albert Johnson, DSC (MIA), P-40F 41-14110 piloted by Lt. Raymond Morrissey, Lt. Jack Bade DSC, Lt. Bob Westbrook SS). This force is attacked by 39 enemey fighters over the target including Zeros and floatplanes. Lost are B-24D 41-23975, B-24D 41-23980, B-24D 41-23957, P-38G piloted by Rist. This is the baptism of fire in the Solomons for the B-24s of the 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy) which has just come down from Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s pound forces in and around Mubo while B-25s hit the Lae area. In the Bismarck Archipelago, a single B-24 bombs the sawmill area at Ubili and a B-17 hits targets of opportunity in the Rabaul area.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the weather reconnaissance aircraft turns back due to weather, as does the morning patrol of 1 B-25 and 4 P-38s flying over Allied held Amchitka . Other missions from Adak are also called off. Seven enemy float-type aircraft bomb and strafe the Constantine Harbor area on Amchitka without effect.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, B-25s unsuccessfully attack the bridge at Myitnge. Fourteen P-40s hit the town area of Maingkwan and the barracks to the southwest.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) "Saint Valentines Day Massacre" 9 PB4Ys of VB-101 take off from Henderson Field with a single 1,000lbs bomb. Escorted by 10 P-38s of the 347th FG 339th FS and 12 F4U of VMF-124 attack shipping in the Buin-Shortland area. The bombers score several hits on a cargo ships including the Hatachi Maru (6,500 tons), and near misses on two others. The formation is then attack by 30 Zekes and about 15 floatplanes. In the ensuing battle, US claim 14 Zekes and 1 Pete shot down; Japanese records show they lost only one plane. Americans lost a total of 10 planes: PB4Y-1 31948 and PB4Y-1 31970, P-38G piloted Finkenstein, P-38G piloted by White, P-38G piloted by John R. Mulvey Jr. (rescued), and P-38G piloted by Wellman H. Huey and F4U-1 02187 and F4U-1 02249. Because of the losses suffered yesterday and today, all daylight bombing missions in the northern Solomons are halted until adequate fighter protection can be furnished. 

P-39s and Navy aircraft bomb and strafe Munda Airfield and hit AA positions and other targets at Munda Point.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s and B-24s pound the Rabaul area, and also bomb the Kokopo area, Watom vessels off Kokop and off Cape Nelson; individual B-24s hit the sawmill at Ubili. Individual B-24s attack the Madang area while B-25s bomb Lae Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance B-24 is soon called off due to weather. All other missions are cancelled. Six float-type Japanese aircraft bomb and strafe Allied held Amchitka , hitting the runway and causing casualties. The 18th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group with P-40s transfers from Adak to Amchitka.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, B-24s strike the bridge at Myitnge for the second consecutive day but cause little damage.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-26s, P-39s and P-40s attack Vila Airfield on Kolombangara. B-24s, hindered by effective AA fire, bomb the airfields at Kahili and on Ballale; 2 B-24s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) On New Britain , Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s again bomb the town of Rabaul and hit the area nearby west of Simpson Harbor. A single B-17 attacks Rapopo Airfield. In the Celebes, B-24s pound shipping and the town area at Amboina, Ceram, Netherlands East Indies. In New Guinea, B-25s pound supply dumps at Lahang. B-24s operating singly bomb the runway at Finschhafen, and claim a direct hit on a vessel in Stettin Bay. B-25s attack the town and airfield of Dili.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance aircraft flies over Kiska, Attu, Agattu, the Semicis and Buldir . Five B-24s, 6 B-25s, 6 P-38s and 1 B-25 photographic aircraft take off for Kiska but do not attack due to weather. One P-40, accompanying several P-38s on the Amchitka fighter patrol, lands on Amchitka strip; an afternoon patrol of 7 P-40s and 1 transport also land at the strip which is now safe for limited operations.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 18 P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the Nsopzup and Hpunkizup areas.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Rear Admiral Charles P Mason becomes Commander Aircraft Solomon (COMAIRSOLS) with operational control of all Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF), USAAF, USMC and USN aircraft in the Solomons. Lost is B-24D "Bundles For Japan" 41-23965.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s bomb a warehouse at Ubili. B-25s bomb Lahang Airfield and strafe targets of opportunity on the Salamaua peninsula.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather cancels all missions and also the laying of mat at the Amchitka airstrip.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) The 2d Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth Air Force with C-47s arrives at Yangkai, China from the U.S.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-39s join Navy fighters and dive bombers in a strike against Munda Airfield. Single B-24s bomb Nusave and the airfields on Ballale and at Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24s, operating individually, strike Gasmata Airfield and Pondo Harbor, Bobo and the sawmill at Ubili.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

RAN:
Bougainville:
The Brisbane-based USS GATO, (submarine), and aircraft sank the Japanese transport HIBARI MARU off Bougainville.

Australia:
Japanese Pilot, Susumi Ito, made two flights in Australia. The first was over Sydney Harbour before the midget submarine attack in May 1942. The second was on 19 February 1943 when he flew very low right down the NSW coast and then returned to his submarine off the coast. 

Susumi Ito, said that he flew low between the mountain peaks, so as to remain undetected. He did not go undetected after all. Jo Lehmann plotted him while on duty at 18 Radar Station, Kiama. But Susumi was able to take his photographs and went home.

Four RAAF Airacobras were sent up from Bankstown airfield to locate the Japanese floatplane. One of these aircraft was P-39 Airacobra A53-7 piloted by Lex Dwyer of 24 Squadron RAAF. At the time that they were scrambled by the Fighter Sector these men had been celebrating the successful bailout by Pilot Officer A. F. Tutt at 9.30am that morning. Lex Dywer was directed by the Fighter Controller to fly at 12,000 feet to look for the Japanese Float Plane. The Fighter Controller that night was Jack Kingsford Smith. Lex Dwyer flew out to sea and eventually ran low on fuel and headed back towards Bankstown Airfield. He eventually ran out of fuel. He asked the Fighter Sector to turn on a searchlight to help him establish his bearings to enable a safe glide back to Bankstown. They refused to turn on a searchlight. He was eventually able to locate the flare path at Bankstown and make a safe landing

Canberra:

The Government passed the 'Defence (Citizen Military Forces) Act 1943. This act defined the so-called 'South West Pacific Zone' to which Australian militia (conscripted reservists) could be sent for active service. The area was north to the equator and between the meridians of 110°E and 159°E.

RAAF:

On 19 February 1943, Station Headquarters, Pearce was renamed RAAF Station, Pearce. In June 1943, No 77 Operational Base Unit was established at Guildford Airport to support RAAF operations including those of No 85 Squadron. Together with No 25 Squadron, No 85 Squadron added to the air defence capability for Perth, though aircraft were often deployed to the north of WA throughout 1943. On 5 August 1943, No 35 Squadron returned to Pearce and in December 1943 began to be re-equipped with Dakota aircraft. No 7 Communication Unit was established at Pearce on 2 November 1943 with the aircraft formerly operated by No 35 Squadron to be flown in the roles of target towing and aerial cooperation. Also in August 1943, No 25 Squadron was re-equipped with Vultee Vengeance aircraft. In September 1943, No 85 Squadron was re-equipped with Spitfire aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a weather reconnaissance determines that 3 ships at Attu to be friendly. P-40s on local patrol over Amchitka encounter and shoot down 2 enemy fighters. The 21st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group operating under control of the 28th Composite Group with B-24s from Umnak begins operating from Amchitka.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24s pound the airfield at Munda. B-17s attack the Kahili area and shipping nearby.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24s unsuccessfully attack shipping off Cape Gloucester and Cape Orford. In New Guinea, B-25s bomb the Barar area. Individual B-24s bomb the Finschhafen landing ground and the Madang area. In Portugese Timor, B-25s unsuccessfully attack shipping off Dili. The 21st Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s transfers from Archerfield Airdrome near Brisbane, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea.

NEIAF - six 18 Squadron B-25s taking part in an operational mission over Dili. Lost is B-25D N5-144.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, weather cancels all missions except limited weather reconnaissance.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40s dive-bomb a Japanese HQ at Hpunkizup and afterwards strafe a rail defile south of Meza, burying about 100 feet of track. Five B-25s bomb the rail terminal at Sagaing.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17s bomb shipping and a seaplane base between Buin and Faisi, Bougainville and at Ballale and hit the Kahili Airfield. A-20s bomb and strafe forces in the Butibum and Angari areas. B-24s carry out single-plane attacks agains shipping at Salamaua, off Cape Gloucester, and at Gasmata.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, reconnaissance over Kiska finds weather favorable and 5 B-24s, 7 B-25s and 8 P-38s take off to attack. The fighters hit the Main Camp area; the bombers bomb North Head, the Main Camp area and the runway. The 11th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group with P-40s transfers from Fort Glenn on Umnak to Adak.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) Three B-24s of the 307th Bombardment Group operating from Canton photograph Makin, Abaiang and Tarawa Atoll and attack shipping at Tarawa.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 17 P-40s bomb a factory, oil tanks, and railroad tracks at Sahmaw. Thirteen B-24s attack the Gokteik Viaduct but fail to damage the structure.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17s and PB4Ys bomb Ballale and Kahili on Bougainville. B-24s pound Vila on Kolombangara. During the night of 19/20 Feb and day strikes, P-39s and Navy aircraft attack the Munda area, hitting the airfield and nearby Lambeti and Munda Point.
The USN's Carrier Air Group Five (CVG-5) is temporarily based on Guadalcanal to cover the upcoming invasion of the Russell Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s bomb landing ground at Kahili and at Ballale, and Gasmata Airfield.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2008)

Australia:

Darwin:

Japanese bombing raids continue.

RAAF:

77 Squadron relocate from Darwin to Milne Bay. Currently equipped with Kitthawks.


RAN:

On 21 February 1943 when escorting SS MAETSUYCKER from Onslow to Darwin the sloop was attacked by a single Japanese aircraft. Three bombs were dropped which were "distinctly heard passing over the ship" before falling into the sea 100 yards astern.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather prevents all flying from Adak . Fighters based on Amchitka patrol Kiska.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) USAAF, US Navy, US Marine Corps and Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) fighters from Guadalcanal provide air support as the 103d Infantry Regiment and 152d Field Artillery Battalion (105 mm Howitzer Tractor-Drawn), 43d Infantry Division land on three beaches on Banika 30 miles northwest of Guadalcanal. The landings are unopposed; the 169th Infantry Regiment lands tomorrow. The 103d was a Maine National Guard unit activated in Feb 41; the 169th was a Connecticut NG unit activated at the same time. Airfields will be built. Fifth Air Force aircraft had aided this operation by bombing the airfields in the Buin and Kahili area on Bougainville and the airfield on Ballale on Friday and Saturday.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Celebes, B-24s bomb the harbor and shipping at Amboina, Ambon, Netherlands East Indies. In New Guinea, A-20s bomb and strafe several occupied villages and tracks throughout the Mubo-Komiatum-Salamaua region. Lost on a training flight is B-25C "Draft Dodger" 41-12968.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Australia:
Queensland:

The 36th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group with P-39s and P-400s transfers from Milne Bay, New Guinea to Mareeba, Queensland, Australia. The 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s transfers from Garbutt, Australia to Archerfield Airdrome near Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 16 bombers and 8 fighters abort a mission against Kiska due to weather.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, B-24s mine the Gulf of Martaban between Pagoda Point and the mouth of the Rangoon River during the night of 22/23 Feb. Twenty four B-24s and RAF Liberators fly a diversionary strike against the city of Rangoon and the Mingaladon Airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-38s, P-39s and Navy aircraft hit the Rekata Bay area and barges in Sambi Bay on Santa Isabel .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Admiralties, a B-24 hits Lorengau Airfield on Manus. In New Guinea, B-25s pound the Lae area while to the south A-20s hit forces at Buibuining, Waipali, Guadagasal and along trails in the surrounding areas. A single B-17 bombs Lae. The 36th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group with P-39s and P-400s transfers from Milne Bay to Mareeba. The 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group with C-47s transfers from Garbutt to Archerfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 17 bombers and 8 fighters bomb the Main Camp area on Kiska while an F-5A flies a photographic mission.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 P-40s knock out the railroad bridge west of Myitkyina. Several B-24s attack the bridge at Myitnge; the strike fails to damage the structure itself but batters the southern approach. In India, 46 Japanese bombers and fighters are intercepted over Chabua Airfield by P-40s. In a running battle, the P-40s claim at least 14 aircraft shot down.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb the town and harbor area of Rabaul on New Britain. In New Guinea, A-20s continue to pound the occupied villages and trails in the Buibuining-Waipali and Guadagasal-Mubo areas. B-25s bomb and strafe Angari and Yangla.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 24, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, all except one mission of 4 P-40s, to Kiska are called off. The P-40s make no contacts, however.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40s knock out the southern span of the railroad bridge northeast of Pinbaw.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24s bomb Kahili and Faisi.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s again hit shipping at Rabaul, New Britain . In New Guinea, A-20s continue to attack forces at the Guadagasal Saddle, Waipali, trails from Waipali to the Guadagasal Saddle and Mubo, and in the area of the Waria River mouth. B-25s pound Lae, Angari, Yangla, the Lahang landing strip, and smaller villages in the area. B-24s continue single-plane harassing strikes on shipping and airfields in coastal areas of Portugese and northeastern New Guinea and in the Solomon Sea off Cape Saint George. HQ 8th Fighter Group and its 35th Fighter Squadron P-39s and P-400s transfer from Milne Bay to Mareeba.

RAAF - After a reconnaissance mission, Hudson A16-245 ditches in Milne Bay due to bad weather.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 4 P-40s sweep Kiska . Six B-24s and 5 B-25s bomb the Main Camp and North Head areas of Kiska.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, fighters from Dinjan dive-bomb a bridge 10 miles (16 km) west of Myitkyina. A single span is knocked out and another damaged. B-24s again fail to damage the Myitnge Bridge.
In India, more than 40 Japanese aircraft attack Dinjan Airfield; 32 intercepting P-40s claim 14 destroyed and 15 probably destroyed. The 436th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group with B-24s transfers from Gaya, India to Bishnupur, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38s, P-40s and F4Us sweep the Kahili area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers continue to attack shipping, airfields, and the town area at Rabaul. The airfield on Gasmata is also bombed. In New Guinea, A-20s again bomb and strafe forces at the Guadagasal Saddle and vicinity. In the Bismarck Archelago, B17s and B-24s attack shipping, airfields, and the town area at Rabaul, New Britain Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, Dinjan, India based P-40s hit a bridge northeast of Pinbaw, destroying a span and damaging other parts of the bridge. The 492d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group with B-24s transfers from Gaya, India to Bishnupur, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38s and Navy aircraft hit Vila on Kolombangara during the night of 25/26 Feb.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s and B-24s bomb the airfield on Gasmata. A-20s hit the Buibuining-Waipali area while a single B-17 bombs the airfields at Lae and Salamaua. Other B-17s attack shipping and the airfield at Wewak and a single B-17 attacks shipping in Hixon and Open Bays.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 6 B-24s, 6 B-25s and 4 P-38s bomb and strafe the Main Camp area on Kiska . On the return trip, a weather aircraft flies reconnaissance and makes a bombing and strafing run on Attu and nearby barges with negative results.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 24 P-40s bomb and strafe Waingmaw. Direct hits are scored on a warehouse and fuel and ammunition dump.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-40s and P-38s join Navy aircraft in an attack on small vessels off Vella Lavella; hits are claimed on 2 vessels.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25s hit Japanese-occupied villages in the Labu area. B-17s, operating individually, strafe a schooner off Matiu Point and bomb Finschhafen Airfield. F-4 from the 6th PRG, 8th PRS makes a photographic run over Ballale Island at 32,500'


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, reconnaissance is flown over Kiska, Buldir, Semichis, Attu, and Agattu, with negative results. Six B-24s and 6 B-25s bomb the Main Camp area on Kiska.

CBI (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40s from Dinjan, India knock out a bridge near Kazu and bomb and strafe Nsopzup. Eight B-25s hit the Thazi railroad junction. In China, 6 B-25s from Kunming, with fighter escort, bomb a storage area at Mangshih.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38s and Navy aircraft attack Vila Airfield on Kolombangara . B-24s bomb Kahili Airfield and also hit Ballale. Detachment B, 6th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group with 5 P-70s begins operating from Guadalcanal. This squadron is based in Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, a lone B-17 bombs Lae Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, P-40s jettison their bombs when bad weather prevents a sweep over Kiska Island.

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 46 P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the Nsopzup area and throughout the Hukawng Valley.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s bomb and strafe forces at Guadagasal and along the trails throughout the Mubo, Komiatum and Salamaua areas. B-17s bomb the runway on Gasmata. In the Sunda Islands of the Netherland East Indies, B-24s carry out single-plane attacks on shipping off Soemba and Soembawa Islands, and in the Solomon Sea.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2008)

BURMA: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, more than 20 B-24s pound targets. Seven splinter part of the Ahlone docks and destroy a nearby warehouse, 6 hit the Mahlwagon roundhouse, and 9 attack the bridge at Pazundaung, tearing up its S approach. Six B-25s, with P-40 escort, hit a camp and storage area at Lamaing while 24 B-25s, also with fighter escort, pound Myitkyina.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-40s, P-38s and a single PB4Y fly photographic reconnaissance over Munda Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) The Battle of the Bismarck Sea begins. On 28 Feb, the Japanese had dispatched a force of 8 destroyers and 8 transports from Rabaul to reinforce their New Guinea forces; this convoy was spotted yesterday. Today, 28 B-17s of the 43d Bombardment Group attack in 2 waves, the first 8 B-17's sinking 1 transport and claim 3 Zekes shot down. Two destroyers pick up 850 troops from this transport and land them that night at Lae, New Guinea. At dusk, 11 more B-17's attack the convoy without result.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 4 P-40s sweep Kiska Island dropping demolition and fragmentation bombs. Admiral Thomas C. Kincaid, Commanding Officer of the Alaska Defense Command, tables the Kiska Island invasion plan and substitutes an Attu Island invasion plan.

BURMA: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 13 B-24s bomb the Mahlwagon marshalling yard and the dock area at Rangoon. Nine others attack the Pazundaung railroad bridge but fail to knock it out. Six B-25s bomb the railroad sheds at Maymyo.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) The Battle of the Bismarck Sea continues as heavy bombers are joined by medium and light bombers and fighters (US and Australian) in pounding the Japanese convoy as it moves in the Huon Gulf. After 2 RAAF Beauforts fail to score hits with torpedoes, the main attack begins with strafing runs by 13 RAAF Beaufighters. Simultaneously, 13 B-17's of the 43d Bombardment Group sink a transport. Then they and their 28 escort P-38's are jumped by Zekes escorting the convoy; the B-17's claim 5 Zekes and the fighters (from the 9th and 39th Fighter Squadrons) claim 15; Lost is B-17F "Ka-Puhio-Wela" 41-24356 and P-38F 42-12623, P-38F 42-12633 and P-38G 42-12715. During this dogfight, 13 B-25's of the 38th Bombardment Group (Medium) and 12 B-25C gun-nosed aircraft of the 90th Bombardment Squadron (Dive) attack from 500 to 200 feet followed by 12 A-20's of the 89th Bombardment Squadron (Dive) and 6 B-25's of the 13th Bombardment Squadron (Dive); these attacks sink 2 destroyers and 3 transports. In the afternoon, 16 B-17's, 23 B-25's and 5 RAAF Bostons attack; 8 90th Bombardment Squadron sink a destroyer and 2 transport while the Boston's sink a destroyer. That night, Seventh Fleet motor torpedo (PT) boats sink the last transport. By the end of the day, all 8 transport have been sunk and Allied aircraft have destroyed 4 of the 8 destroyers and a large number of fighter aircraft covering the convoy. Dick Bong gets his 6th kill when he destroys and Oscar.

USN - Shot down over Bougainville is TBF Avenger 06109


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 4 P-40s fly over Kiska Island but drop no bombs due to weather.

BURMA: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 3 B-25s bomb the railroad facilities at Ywataung.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24s hit the airfield on Ballale and bomb Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Allied aircraft continue to bombard remnants of the Japanese convoy in the Huon Gulf, thus ending The Battle of the Bismarck Sea, a decisive victory. Fifth Air Force and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) aircraft sink 12 of 16 vessels in 3 days. This is the last enemy attempt to use large vessels to reinforce positions on the Huon Gulf. In New Guinea, A-20s hit Lae Airfield and vicinity, B-17s attack power launches off Lae. Several B-25s, a single B-17 and B-24s hit the harbor and airfield at Lae and barges off Finschhafen. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s attack Ubili and power launches off Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 1 B-24 flies negative weather reconnaissance over Kiska, Semichis, Attu, Agattu and Buldir Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers, operating individually, hit Gasmata. In New Guinea, A-20s pound Lae Airfield while heavy bombers, operating individually, hit Lae and Alexishafen. In the Netherlands East Indies, heavy bombers, operating individually, hit Saumlakki on Yamdena Island in the Mulaccas Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The US submarine Grampus (SS-207), commanded by John R. Craig, is sunk by Japanese destroyers in Blackett Strait- Solomon Islands All hands are lost. 
Amplyfing above:
USS GRAMPUS (SS 207)
March 5, 1943 - 71 Men Lost 
After starting on the 9th and being ordered to return on the 10th, GRAMPUS (Lt. Cmdr. J. R. Craig) departed Brisbane on 11 February to make her sixth patrol in the Solomon area, having made two successful previous patrols under Craig. After leaving her exercise target on 12 February 1943, she never was heard from again. 

She was directed, during the period from 14 February to 20 February, to patrol successively the area west of Shortland and south of latitude 6-30 ‘S, the entire Buka-Shortland-Rabaul Sea area, and to leave the southern part to TRITON, which subsequently was lost in this general area. 

On 20 February, GRAMPUS was ordered to patrol north of 4-30 ‘S, until dawn on 21 February, and then to patrol east of Buka and Bouganville. On 2 March she was told to round Cape Henpan, proceed down the west coast of Bouganville, south of Treasury Island, north of Vella Lavella and into Vella Gulf on the afternoon of 5 March. She was to sink enemy ships trying to pass westward through Blackett Strait in attempting to escape our surface ships scheduled to bombard Vila and Stanmore airstrip on 6 March. GRAYBACK was teamed with GRAMPUS in the above operation, and each was informed of the other’s assignment. 

The evening of 5 March, GRAYBACK and GRAMPUS were warned that two destroyers were proceeding from Faisi (off southeastern Bouganville) toward Wilson Strait (between Vella Lavella and Ganogga). These destroyers later went through Blackett Strait into Kula Gulf, where they sere sunk by our surface forces, but GRAYBACK did not report having seen or heard them. Shortly after the report concerning these destroyers was sent, GRAYBACK heard and saw a ship in the part of Vella Gulf assigned to GRAMPUS, and, assuming it was she, maneuvered to avoid. She was unable to track it or exchange recognition signals by radar, since her SJ radar was not functioning. When GRAMPUS made no radio transmission up to 67 March, she was ordered by ComTaskFor 72 on 7 March to do so. No transmission was received, and on 8 March she was ordered again to make one, again without results. She was reported lost on 22 March, 1943. 

Since the war’s end, the following facts have been culled from enemy sources. On 17 February 1943, the enemy claims to have sighted one of our submarines southeast. During the afternoon of the 18th, a submarine torpedo attack was delivered on enemy ships and a freighter of 6,400 tons was damaged. An enemy counter-attack was made. All of these positions were in GRAMPUS’ area. 

On the afternoon of 19 February, enemy seaplanes claim to have sighted and attacked a U. S. submarine somewhere southeast. The next day, two patrol boats found a large amount of oil on the surface in this position, and the enemy believed that the submarine had been sunk. However, another enemy report states that a submarine was sighted on 24 February in the southeast. Since no other U.S. submarine could have been in this position at this time, it may be assumed that GRAMPUS escaped serious injury on 19 February, or that AMBERJACK was the victim of the attack of 19 February. 

Whether the shop GRAYBACK saw and heard in Vella Gulf on the night of 5-6 March 1943 was GRAMPUS is impossible to determine, since she was unable to identify it. However, if it was GRAMPUS and she did survive the enemy attack of 19 February, the only other possibility, so far is now known, is that GRAMPUS was sunk by the destroyers passing through Blackett Strait on the night of 5-6 March, 1943. From the information at hand, it appears that GRAMPUS could have been no more than 15 miles from GRAYBACK on that night, yet GRAYBACK reported hearing no depth charges. In view of this, it seems likely that GRAMPUS was caught on the surface by the destroyers and sunk by gunfire. Since the enemy ships were themselves destroyed subsequently, no mention of any attack by them is made in Japanese reports. A large oil slick was reported in Blackett Strait on 6 March. 

In the five patrols made before her fatal one, this ship sank six ships, for a total of 45,000 tons, and damaged two more, for 3,000 tons. 

On her first patrol, conducted in February and March 1942 in the Caroline Islands, GRAMPUS sand two 10,000-ton tankers and reconnoitered Wotje and Kwajalein atolls. Her second patrol was a passage from Pearl Harbor to Fremantle, Western Australia, and no sinkings were made. Going to the area west of Luzon and Mindoro, P.I., for her third patrol, GRAMPUS was again unsuccessful in her attempts to sink enemy ships. She conducted her fourth patrol in the Solomons. Here she landed coast watchers on Vella Lavella and Choiseul Islands, and was credited with one escort type vessel sunk and another damaged. GRAMPUS’ fifth patrol was made in the Solomons also. She sank a large transport, a medium transport, a freighter and damaged a destroyer. 



Sailors Lost On USS GRAMPUS (SS 207) 3-5-1943


Ball, L. D. MOMM2 
Basel, J. EM2 
Bathgate, W. K. W. TM1 
Beley, M., Jr. S2 
Benton, J. L. LTJG 
Berresford, N. T. TM1 
Biggy, V. J. MOMM1 
Black, G. OS3 
Bohler, R. J. TM3 
Bowlby, D. W. RM3 
Brunner, F. L. GM2 
Bruns, W. A., Jr. CRM 
Burdette, W. E. MM3 
Chaffin, K. L. S1 
Collins, T. R. QM3 
Conley, T. L. EM1 
Corder, E. F. S1 
Corum, R. E. MOMM2 
Craig, J. R. LCDR 
Dexter, R. L. F1 
Dunnavant, J. H. MOMM1 
Fanning, O. F. SC3 
Fenner, D. H. MA1 
Gonzales, E. SC3 
Goodrum, H. C. MOMM1 
Griffith, A. M. RM1 
Guiler, R. P., III LT 
Handy, W. S1 
Haupt, E. P. LT 
Hendry, W. C. F3 
Herrin, H. E. S1 
Joyce, M. F1 
Kane, S. F1 
Kilpatrick, D. J. SM1 
Larson, H. R. EM1 
Law, V. W. GM3 
Mc Clure, W. J. S1 
Merrill, W. R. LT 
Michael, R. G. SC1 
Mitchell, G. W. MOMM1 
Moeller, W. CEM 
Nash, J. H. MOMM1 
Olexa, D. E. MOMM1 
O'Neal, J. W. CPHM 
Patrick, C. W. CMOMM 
Phelps, G. F. EM3 
Pillsbury, H. C. Y1 
Poyner, T. E. F2 
Presley, L. E. CGM 
Purdom, V. M. TM3 
Roberts, L. H. TM3 
Rudd, C. E. TM3 
Sager, R. W. MM1 
Sandell, I. J. LT 
Sbisa, A. F. LT 
Schmidt, W. B. EM1 
Shafranski, F. D. S1 
Shepard, M. W. TM2 
Tagesen, A. R. S1 
Tevis, A. W. SM3 
Thomas, G. L. EM2 
Thomas, J. H. RM2 
Thrasher, R. T. TM1 
Townley, M. C. FC1 
Trego, R. V. F2 
Tremmel, L. E. MM1 
Tuttle, M. P. EM2 
Vander Reyden, R. EM2 
Vedder, G. A. TM1 
Walters, W. M. MOMM2 
Wilson, N. E. MOMM1


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 1 B-24 flies uneventful reconnaissance over Kiska. Attu, Agattu, Buldir, and the Semichis Islands.

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 4 B-24's bomb shipping near Pagoda Point, scoring near misses. On the return flight, they strafe the lighthouse on Alguada Reef, a lightship off China Park, and a radio station at Diamond Island. Three B-24s intending to bomb Pazundaung bridge fail to reach the target; 1 manages to bomb the airfield at Pagoda Point. The others return to base without bombing. Six B-24s unsuccessfully attack the Myitnge bridge.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24s bomb Kahili Airfield and the airfield on Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s hit the Guadagasal area. Single B-24s attack shipping off Manus Island in the Admiralties and off Talasea and hit the Airfield on Gasmata. HQ 49th Fighter Group and it's 9th Fighter Squadron with P-38Fs transfer from Port Moresby to Dobodura.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) The 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from Ft. Randall, Alaska to Ft. Glenn, Alaska.

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 12 B-25s strike at the Myitnge bridge and AA positions. Results are poor. Four B-24s bomb Bassein docks. P-40s hit military targets near Pebu and Wan-hat.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Airfields at Munda and Vila on are again hit by light B-24 raids.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers, operating individually, hit occupied areas in the SE coastal region of NW New Guinea and also strike at Saumlakki and Babo.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 6 B-24s, 10 B-25s, 12 P-38s and 4 P-40s attack Kiska Island. The P-40s and 6 of the B-25s return to base due to bad weather; the other bombers bomb the Main Camp area, North Head and the submarine base.

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40s hit the town area and bridge at Mogaung. Many fires are started and the bridge is severely damaged.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 3 B-24s bomb the airfields at Munda, Kahili, and Ballale.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a reconnaissance airplane is attacked by 5 enemy aircraft. The Kiska attack mission is flown by 10 B-25s, 6 B-24s, 12 P-38s (4 of them flying top cover), and 1 F-5A. Eight of the P-38s strafe ground installations; the B-25s bomb a radar site and pound North Head, silencing AA fire; the B-24s hit the Main Camp area. Four Amchitka-based P-40s bomb the submarine base.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, heavy bombers strike the Rangoon area at 2 points. Five B-24s hit the Pazundaung bridge; 4 others pound runways, buildings. and revetments at Mingaladon Airfield. After the attack, several fighters attack the flight. The heavy bombers claim 3 shot down. The China Air Task Force (CATF) is is absorbed by the Fourteenth Air Force (see below).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, the Fourteenth Air Force is activated at Kunming assigned to U.S. Army Forces, China-Burma-India Theater. This new Air Force is responsible for all USAAF units in China; Major General Claire L. Chennault is named Commanding General. General Chennault is promoted and his command is designated the US 14th Air Force.
The establishment of the Fourteenth Air Force was opposed by both General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army, and General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General, USAAF. Chennault disliked his subordination to the Tenth Air Force and there was friction between General Bissell, CG of the Tenth Air Force and Chennault.
The one thing going for Chennault was that he enjoyed the special confidence of Chiang Kai-shek and the Chinese people. The Generalissimo had been disappointed by failure of the Americans to place a larger air force in China, and he was suspicious of British influence over the India-based Tenth Air Force. Chiang Kai-shek also wanted to resurrect the Chinese Air Force which had few if any aircraft.
So Chiang Kai-skek wrote a "Dear Franklin" letter to President Roosevelt and FDR talked to Marshall and the Generalissimo and Chennault got their own air force. The problem was that until the Burma Road was
reopened, the Air Transport Command, and any other aircraft that could be obtained or detailed, had to fly all of the fuel, parts, etc. into China over "The Hump" which was one of the most dangerous routes in
the world. 
P-40s from Kunming fly armored reconnaissance into Burma, crossing the Salween River and covering areas SW of Lashio.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-17s bomb the airfield and shipping at Wewak. Single heavy bombers attack shipping off New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2008)

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 B-25s bomb the Myitnge bridge, causing little damage.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) HQ 18th Fighter Group transfers from Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii to Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands and is reassigned from the Seventh to Thirteenth Air Force.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s bomb and strafe Vickers Ridge and the Guadagasal area. Single B-24s attack Finschhafen. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-24s bomb the airfield at Rabaul on New Britain Island while single B-24s attack Cape Gloucester and Powell Point. Dick Bong gets his 7th and 8th kills when he shoots down 2 Oscars. Lost on a cargo drop is C-47B 41-38662.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 12 Amchitka-based P-40s scout Kiska Island. The 54th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group with P-38's transfers from Adak Island to Amchitka Island.

CBI: (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 B-24s attack Pazundaung bridge, causing negligible damage. (Fourteenth Air Force) The 74th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from Kunming, China to Yunnani, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Airfields at Munda; Ballale; and Kahili are hit by light B-24 raids. P-38's destroy small a vessel off NE coast of Rendova Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20s attack the Guadagasal Gap area and Salamaua Airfield. In the Celebes, B-24s and B-25s attack shipping at Amboina on Ambon and bomb Fuiloro on Timor. On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17s bomb Rabaul Airfield while individual B-24s hit a wreck off Talasea and bomb Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a B-24 on reconnaissance returns early because of adverse weather. Twelve P-40s strike the Kiska Island beach, camp and runway. Hits are observed on these targets and among 14 parked airplanes. Eight P-38s with 8 P-40s flying top cover again take off for Kiska. Only 3 of the P-38s reach the target and strafe aircraft on the beach. Another sights a submarine SW of Rat Island.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 4 B-24s attack and slightly damage the Pazundaung bridge.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Vila Airfield and Munda Airfield are again attacked by B-24s in light raids. Also bombed is Faisi Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s bomb the airfield and shipping at Wewak. A B-l7 bombs the airfield on Gasmata and warehouses on Wide Bay, while a B-24 attack shipping off Netherlands New Guinea. HQ 54th Troop Carrier Wing is activated at Brisbane, Australia to control all Fifth Air Force troop carrier units.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2008)

ALASKA: HQ 28th Composite Group transfers from Elmendorf Field, Alaska to Adak Island.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 4 B-24s bomb the Moulmein docks. Eight B-25s hit the oft- bombed Gokteik Viaduct but the structure remains serviceable.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17s and B-24s bomb Wewak, Tring, and Madang. A single B-17s bomb Gasmata, and strafe a vessel off Talasea, AA positions at Cape Gloucester, and Finschhafen Airfield. A lone B-24 bombs Dili.

USN - Lost on an emergency landing F4F 12068.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 6 B-25s, with 4 P-38s flying top cover, bomb North Head on Kiska Island, hitting the Main Camp and gun emplacements. Six B-24s with 4 P-38s for top cover then bomb Main Camp. Revetments and the hangar area are strafed by the P-38s one of which is lost to AA. Next, 5 B-24s and 16 P-38s bomb and strafe the Main Camp area and North Head. Four P-40s then unsuccessfully search for 3 enemy fighters which had earlier attacked a weather plane. Main Camp is hit two more times, by 3 B-25s and by 8 P-38s.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25s bomb the Gokteik Viaduct and 8 others attack Myitnge. Neither target suffers effective damage. Eight fighter-bombers damage the bridge at Kadrangyang.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 12 B-25's bomb the power plant and railroad yards at Luo Kay.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Single B-17s hit Munda Airfield and Vila Airfield. P-38's strafe the airfield at Viru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25s and 4 P-38s, along with Royal Australian Air Force aircraft, bomb shipping at Dobo and Wokam. B-17s, on single-plane flights bomb Gasmata and Cape Gloucester. Lost on a mission to Wewak is B-17F "Hell From Heaven Men" 41-2447.

PACIFIC: Admiral Carpender commands the US 7th Fleet as it becomes
operational. It is formed to control naval operations around New
Guinea.

PACIFIC: US submarine Triton (SS-201), commanded by George K. Mackenzie, Jr., is sunk by a Japanese destroyer north of Admiralty Island. All hands are
lost.

Amplifying above:
The last word received from TRITON came on 11 March 1943 when she reported, “Two groups of smokes, 5 or more ships each, plus escorts…Am chasing.” She was ordered to stay south of the Equator, and was informed of the area (an adjacent one) assigned to TRIGGER.
On the morning of 13 March TRITON was told that three enemy destroyers had been sighted southeast on a northerly course. She was informed that they were probably on a submarine hunt or were a convoy cover and had missed contact.
TRITON, on 16 March, was ordered to change her area slightly to the east. TUNA and GREENLING were placed in adjacent areas (to the south and west, respectively) on 22 March, and all were to disregard areas when on the chase, and to avoid when encountering a submarine. TRITON was told to clear her area on 25 March 1943, and return to Brisbane. When she failed to make her report of position, new results, and estimated time of arrival when it was expected, she was ordered to do so. No report was received and she was reported as lost on 10 April 1943. Information available after the war shows that TRITON was, without a doubt, sunk by the enemy destroyers of which she was given information on 13 March. Enemy reports show that these ships made an attack on 15 March. Their position was slightly north and west of TRITON’s area, but she undoubtedly left her area to attack the destroyers or the convoy they were escorting. The report of the attack by the destroyers leaves little doubt as to whether a kill was made, since they saw “a great quantity of oil, pieces of wood, corks and manufactured goods bearing the mark ‘Made in U.S.A’.” In addition, TRIGGER, in whose area this attack occurred, reported that on 15 March she made two attacks on a convoy of five freighters with two escorts. At this time she was depth charged, but not seriously, and she heard distant depth charging for an hour after the escorts had stopped attacking her. Since she was only about ten miles from the reported Japanese attack cited above, it is presumed that she heard the attack which sank TRITON. Apparently by this time the destroyers had joined their convoy.
TRITON was a most active and valuable member of the Submarine Force prior to her loss. In total, she is credited with sinking 16 ships, totaling 64,600 tons, and damaging 4 ships, of 29,200 total tons. Her first patrol, conducted around Wake Island, resulted in no damage to the enemy, but her second, in the northern part of the East China Sea, was very productive. In ten days she sank two freighters and damaged a freighter-transport and another freighter. She went back to the East China Sea for her third patrol, and again was most successful. She sank a trawler, two freighters, a freighter-transport, two sampans, and a submarine. The latter was I- 64, torpedoed south of Kyushu on 17 May 1942. TRITON’s fourth patrol was made in the Aleutians. During it, she is credited with sinking two escort-type vessels.
On her fifth patrol, TRITON went into the Solomon area. She sank a tanker, and two freighters, in addition damaging a tanker of 10,200 tons and a freighter. She was credited with having sunk two medium freighters on her last patrol.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2008)

ALASKA: (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 8 P-38s patrol Kiska Island without making contacts.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25s again attack the bridge at Myitnge, damaging the northern approach. Fourteen P-40s hit bridges at Kadrangyang and northeast of Myitkyina and the motor pool at Hpunkizup. The motor pool suffers considerable damage.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17s continue harassing raids against Vila, Kahili and Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25s bomb Langgoer.

RAAF - Wirraway A20-405 is lost on a training mission.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, taking off from Adak Island, 6 B-24's bomb the Main Camparea, 6 B-25's bomb North Head, and 12 P-38's fly top cover and strafing attacks. Twelve Amchitka-based P-38's then blast the Kiska runway and Main Camp area, starting fires. At Amchitka, the 54th Fighter Squadron is reinforced by several F-5A's.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 16 P-40's bomb and strafe the stronghold of Seniku, claiming a high enemy casualty rate. Seven others attack Nalong. Sixteen B-24's bomb the Pazundaung bridge, causing considerable damage to the structure. Eight B-25's damage the Myitnge bridge; 8 other B-25's hit AA positions in the Myitnge general area. A detachment of the 9th Photographic Squadron, Tenth Air Force begins operating from Dinjan, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) HQ 307th Bombardment Group and it's 370th and 424th Bombardment Squadrons with B-24's transfer from the Territory of Hawaii to Guadalcanal. Both squadrons has been operating from Espirtu Santo since 6 Feb.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's pound the town of Madang. In the Bismarck Archipelago, single B-17's strafe a launch at Talasea and barges northeast of Cape Gloucester, while a lone B-24 bombs Timoeka and Langgoer. Lost is P-39K 42-4312. 

RAAF - Ditched off Salamaua is DB-7 Boston A28-3.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) All missions are cancelled due to weather except local fighter patrols. HQ XI Bomber Command is activated on Adak Island.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force)
In Burma, 8 B-25's score 4 direct hits on the bridge at Myitnge, rendering it unserviceable. A single P-40 uses a 1,000-lb bomb against the bridge near Mogaung in a test to see if the fighter can carry such "blockbusters" and deliver them effectively. Despite negligible damage, suffered by the target, both the carrying and releasing of the bomb are considered successful.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 12 B-25's, with an escort of 6 P-40's, bomb the power plant and railroad yards at Lao Kay. The P-40's strafe the target area and a barracks s few miles down the Red River.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's on armed reconnaissance bomb Kahili and Ballale Airfields.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's pound forces in the Mubo area while B-25's bomb a submarine and barges in Lae harbor. In the Moluccas, B-24's hit Amboina. Single B-17's strike Arawe, Gasmata, Cape Gloucester, barges off Cape Gauffre and a cargo boat at Lorengau.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2008)

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 B-25's again attack the Myitnge bridge, inflicting little additional damage to the structure.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) HQ 308th Bombardment Group and it's 373d, 374th, 375th and 425th Bombardment Squadrons with B-24's arrive in China from the U.S. The 308th and 425th are based at Kunming; the 373d at Yangkai; and the 374th and 375th at Chengkung. The four squadrons will fly their first combat mission on 4 May.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons during the night of 19/20 Mar, 42 Navy and Marine aircraft lay mines off the Bougainville coast in the Buin-Tonolai area while 18 B-17's and B-24's pound Kahili Airfield in a diversionary strike. This mission inaugurates mine-laying operations by aircraft in the South Pacific (SOPAC). Ditched is B-17E "'Busy Beavers / Goonie" 41-2523.

USN - 42 Navy and Marine Corps Avengers, on a night flight from Henderson Field, mined Kahili Harbor (Tonolei), while USAAF aircraft are hitting Kahili 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's bomb Langgoer and Kaimana. The landing strip at Finschhafen and the harbor area at Salamaua are bombed by single B-24's.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 13 B-24's, 9 B-25's, 50 P-38's, 16 P-4O's, and 2 F-5A's fly 8 bombing and strafing missions to Kiska Island. Some of the missions abort due to weather. The others hit the Main Camp area, while 2 P-40's ake no contact when trying to intercept reported enemy aircraft.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 15 B-24's pound the Gokteik Viaduct, causing considerable damage to the structure. Six other B-24's, unable to bomb the viaduct due to haze and clouds, attack the previously damaged bridge at Myitnge. P-40's again dive-bomb targets in the Mogaung area, using 1,000-pound bombs for the second time. Three of the fighters bomb the town area, causing heavy destruction over 2 blocks. Three others attack the bridge south of town, claiming damaging hits in the area. Others attack targets of opportunity in northern Indochina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, P-40's strafe the Lao Kay phosphate mine area and targets of opportunity in the vicinity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, a B-24 claims a direct hit on a cargo vessel ESE of Cape Gloucester. Other isolated attacks on shipping are unsuccessful. The 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group with P-38F's transfers from Mareeba to Port Moresby.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 6 B-25's, 12 B-24's and 22 P-38's attempt 3 missions to Kiska Island. Only 8 of the P-40's get through but fly uneventful patrol. The 404th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group with B-24's transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Alaska to Adak Island.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 17 B-25's, operating in 2 forces, bomb the Gokteik Viaduct. Several damaging hits are scored on the base and structure. Seven B-25's pound the Thazi rail junction. Considerable damage is caused to warehouses, yards, sidings, tracks, and rolling stock.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, P-40's again strafe the phosphate mine area at Lao Kay.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-38's strafe the Rekata Bay area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers pound the Gasmata Airfield. In single-plane strikes, heavy bombers attack Finschhafen, Lae and Madang. In single-plane strikes, heavy bombers attack the harbor at Lorengau on Manus Island. The 400th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th Bombardment Group with B-24's transfers from Iron Range, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather grounds all missions except the weather reconnaissance flight and an unsuccessful intercept attempt of an enemy reconnaissance airplane by 2 P-40's.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb barracks, warehouse, railroad tracks, and the airfield at Meiktila.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, P-40's strafe the operations building at Dong Cuong and hit troop trucks between Tuyen Quang and Ha Giang.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17's thoroughly pound the airfields in the Rabaul area and strafe a vessel off Cape Gazelle. Single B-24s attack Gasmata Airfield. A-20's bomb and strafe forces in the Mubo area and at the mouth of the Bitoi River. B-25's strafe targets of opportunity in the Salamaua, Labu Lagoon and Nadzab areas, and at the mouth of the Markham River. Single B-24's attack Lorengau harbor and the airfield at Salamaua.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Destroyed by Japanese bombing is B-17E "Zero Six Zero" 41-9060.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 10 B-24's, 3 B-25's, and 12 P-38's fly 5 attack missions to Kiska Island. North Head runway and the Main Camp area are bombed.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 23 B-24'a and 2 B-17's (the B-17's attack from 50 feet) attack the bridge at Myitnge but fail to score damaging hits. Eight B-25's bomb the engine sheds at Maymyo.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's and Navy dive-bombers hit the Airfield at Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's hit Langgoer and Faan. B-25's and B-17's, operating individually, attack shipping in the Netherlands East Indies and airfields and targets of opportunity at Gasmata and Mubo.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a weather airplane take photos of Holtz Bay and Chichapof Harbor. Fourteen B-24's, 3 B-25's, 12 P-38's, and 2 P-40's fly 4
missions to Kiska Island. The targets include the beach, runway, hangar area, North Head, the Main Camp and submarine base.

CBI: In Burma, 8 B-25's bomb the engine sheds at Maymyo for the second consecutive day. Considerable damage is done although the main shed is not hit.

SW PACIFIC: B-24's pound Rabaul. Single B-17s hit Gasmata and Ubili. In the Moluccas, B-24s hit shipping, the wharf and town area at Amboina. In New Guinea, single B-17's hit Lae.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a reconnaissance aircraft covers Attu, Agattu, Semichi and Alaid where a cabin is strafed. Upon report of Navy contacts with enemy surface force (Battle of Komandorskies), 13 B-24's, 11 B-25's and 8 P-38's are ordered to hit the enemy, reported 150 mi (240 km) west of Cape Wrangell (Attu). Because of mechanical failures and weather, airplanes cannot take off until 6 hours after the surface force is sighted. Thus, Japanese ships have fled when aircraft arrive at the interception point. Some of the returning B-25's bomb a radar site, hangar, and Main Camp area on Kiska.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 B-24's mine the Rangoon River during the night of 26/27 Mar. Six others fly a diversion raid on the city of Rangoon, scoring hits on Mingaladon Airfield, between the central railroad station and Pazundaung Creek, and in the Syriam area.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Gilbert Islands, B-24's bomb Nauru Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's attack shipping, the harbor and town area at Wewak. A-20's pound forces and targets of opportunity in the Mubo, Lahang, and Salamaua area. Lost is A-20A "Minnie Ha Ha" 40-170. A single B-l7 bombs Finschhafen and unsuccessfully attacks a ship E of Talasea. Lost on an administrative flight B-17F 41-24384.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 7 B-24's from Adak and 6 Amchitka-based B-25's attempt unsuccessfully to attack naval targets. From Amchitka, 1 B-25 and 6 P-38's (of which 1 turns back with mechanical trouble) provide cover for US surface force until 1300 hours local. Six P-38's and 1 B-l7 depart Adak for a second cover mission, but do not find the surface force. A detachment of the 11th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group based on Adak with P-40's begins operating from Amchitka Island.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 46th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group with P-39's transfers from Hilo Field, Territory of Hawaii to Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 5 B-24's mine the Rangoon River for the second consecutive night.

KURILE ISLANDS: The Japanese force retiring from the Battle of the Komandorski Islands reaches Paramushiru. The heavy cruiser Nachi has been hit five times and the light cruiser Tama was hit twice. Japanese casualties are 15 dead and 27 wounded on HIJMS Nachi and one wounded on HIJMS Tama. 

MOLUCCAS ISLANDS: Fifth Air Force B-24s hit the harbour and shipping on Tanimbar Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-39's join Navy aircraft in an attack on Vila Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's hit Lae and Salamaua. B-24s attack the harbor and shipping at Bogia.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, the last remaining personnel of the battle-weary 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy) with B-17's leave SOPAC to return to Hawaii. P-38's of the 70th FS, and eight F4U's of VMF-124. Due to engine trouble and weather, seven Corsairs and three P-38s were forced out of the mission. The remaining planes hit the seaplane bases at Poporang and Shortland, claiming 8 aircraft destroyed, and attack a destroyer east of Shortland, leaving it listing.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Medium and heavy bombers on individual missions attack Langgoer, Dobo, Gasmata, and barges and a small boat off Finschhafen and Kerema.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 7 heavy and medium bombers, with fighter escort, bomb and strafe the Kiska runway and nearby Main Camp area. Heavy AA fire damages 6 bombers and 2 P-38's

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 4 B-24's bomb shipping and dock area at Tavoy. Nine B-25's bomb the Maymyo railroad yards, 7 P-40's blast possible Japanese HQ north of Maingkwan. Eight others pound positions WNW of Sumprabum.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40's strafe trucks at Bhamo and fuel drums at Chefang, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's pound Buin and Kahili. P-38's strafe a seaplane base at Faisi.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, a lone B-l7 bombs the Gasmata Airfield while another attacks the Mur-Weber Point area. Dick Bong gets his 9th kill when he shoots down a Doris (mis-identified medium bomber).


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 6 missions are dispatched against Kiska and Attu Islands. From Adak, 6 B-24's, 6 B-25's, and 4 P-38's are over Kiska at 1200 hours local but cannot bomb due to weather. Four B-24's, 4 P-38's, and 2 F-5A's then bomb the runway at Attu. Next, 5 B-24's and 4 P-38's bomb the Main Camp; intense AA fire downs 1 B-24. From Amchitka, 4 P-38's bomb Little Kiska. Next, 4 P-38's bomb Kiska through the overcast, followed by 6 B-25's bombing and strafing radar, radio installations, Main Camp, runway, and personnel.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 5 B-25's bomb the Maymyo railroad yards, scoring hits on machine shops, sheds, and tracks. Sixteen P-40's hit targets of opportunity at Npyentawng, Wuja, and Mohnyin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, P-40's strafe 8 locomotives southwest of Lashio, exploding 3 of them.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Heavy bombers continue snooper strikes on Vila and Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20's, B-25's, B-24's, and B-17's pound shipping, the harbor, and town area at Finschhafen. B-24's hit Gasmata. Single aircraft attack several targets, mostly shipping and coastal areas, in the Netherlands East Indies, northeastern New Guinea, and New Britain.

NEIAF - Force landing after a recon mission is B-25C N5-133


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, a reconnaissance airplane finds impenetrable weather and returns to base. Two P-38's make an uneventful sweep.

BURMA AND INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb the marshalling yard at Pyinmana, blasting railroad tracks and warehouses.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) The 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from Chenyi to Kweilin, China. The 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from Yunnani to Lingling, China.
The US opens training centres for Chinese infantrymen.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-40's and P-38's hit the Suavanau Point area on Rekata Bay. The 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group based on Espiritu Santo begins operating it's B-17's from Guadalcanal.

NEW GUINEA: US infantrymen under Colonel Archibald MacKechnie land at the mouth of the Waria river. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20's hit Salamaua, while B-24's bomb Babo. Individual B-24's attack Lae Airfield, Finschhafen, and Samoa Point and Timper River bridges. Japanese aircraft raid the Russell Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) A joint directive by Commander-in-Chief, Pacific and Commanding General Western Defense Command orders preparations for Operation LANDGRAB, the invasion of Attu Island. In the Aleutians, 16 B-24, 5 B-25, and 12 P-38 sorties are flown against Kiska Island from Adak and Amchitka Islands. Targets include a ship in Gertrude Cove, the North Head area, the Main Camp and the beach. AA fire damages 2 bombers. Reconnaissance covers Kiska, Attu, Buldir, and Semichis Islands. During April, the 73d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group with B-25's transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Alaska to Umnak Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 16 B-25's bomb the Maymyo railroad sheds. Eight others hit the railroad yards at Ywatsung.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, a Japanese force of 9 fighters is intercepted in the Lingling area by P-40's. We claim 7 fighters shot down; we lose 1 P-40.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 42 fighters (P-38's and Navy and Marine aircraft) are sent over the Russell Islands to intercept Japanese enroute to Tulagi / Guadalcanal, and the incomplete airstrips in the Russells. A large IJN strike force from the 204th, 251st and 582st Kokutai attack. Including, Aichi D3A Type 99 (Val) carrier based dive-bombers, with Mitsubishi A6M2 Type 0 carrier fighter, Model 21s (Zeke) from the IJN Carrier Division Two (CARDIV 2), commanded by the IJN Rear Admiral Kakuta Kakuji, which included the carriers ZUIKAKU, SHOKAKU, and the ZUIHO. The IJN CARDIV 1 was composed of the carriers RYUJO, JUNYO, and HIYO. Aircraft from all of these carriers had been shore based since February to replace the relocation of the Fourth Kokutai transfer of its aerial assets of approximately 200 aircraft to Wewak. The air battle lasts for nearly 3 hours. Six US fighters are lost, against claims of 20 Japanese airplanes destroyed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's attack a convoy off Kavieng, and airfields at Gasmata and Cape Gloucester. B-17's attack the town of Madang. Flights of from 1 to 3 medium or heavy bombers hit several other targets, mostly isolated shipping and coastline targets in the Netherlands East Indies and in the Solomon Sea.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 18 B-24's bomb Kiska targets including North Head. Six B-25's, 16 P-38's, and 24 P-40's in 6 missions from Amchitka to Kiska, bomb the Main Camp and submarine base areas. Four B-24's bomb the runway at Attu. All aircraft, including 2 B-25's colliding in the air, return safely.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25's hit the Thazi railroad junction. A detachment of the 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group with P-40's which has been operating from Sadiya, India since Nov 42 transfers to Jorhat, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-38's and P-40's attack and set fire to a small cargo vessel in Kokolope Bay.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's hit the Kitchen Creek area and the Labiabi-Duali area. Single B-24's attack Salamaua, Finschhafen and the bridge at Rempi. Single B-24's hit the airfields at Gasmata and Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2008)

PACIFIC: In the Pacific, two USN submarines sink a fleet tanker and a submarine chaser. The latter vessel is sunk by USS Pickerel (SS-177), CO Augustus H. Alston, Jr, which is subsequently sunk off northern Honshu, Japan. All hands lost. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 17 B-25's, operating in 2 forces, bomb the Myitnge bridge, scoring hits on both approaches.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's hit Kitchen Creek while single B-24's bomb Korindindi. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17's pound shipping and the airfield at Kavieng while single B-24's bomb Kavieng.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25's hit the Maymyo engine sheds. Nine others bomb the Pyawbwe railroad yards. Seven B-24's heavily damage the Thilawa oil refinery.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher assumes the position of Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOL) which has operational control of all Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF), USAAF, USMC and USN aircraft in the South Pacific. A detachment of the 18th Photographic Squadron (Heavy), 4th Photographic Group with B-25's begins operating from Espiritu Santo.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's and A-20's pound areas along the Huon Gulf, around Kitchen Creek and the Heaths and Lane Plantations. Single B-17's bomb Salamaua. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17's bomb the town area and airfield at Kavieng. Single B-17's bomb Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, reconnaissance covers all islands W of Kiska with negative results. 16 B-24's and 6 B-25's bomb the Attu runway and Kiska's Main Camp and runway. 4 P-38's fly top cover. Later, 3 B-25's, 16 P-40's, and 16 P-38's bomb Kiska again.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 17 B-25's bomb railroad targets at Mandalay; 2 others hit Ngamya. Three B-24's bomb the Prome railroad yards; 5 hit the Mahlwagon yards and roundhouse. 12 P-40's and a B-25 support ground forces in N Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40's on armored reconnaissance strafe 15 horse-drawn wagons at Wanling.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, single B-17's attack occupied areas at several points along the Huon Gulf coast, hit Finschaffen on the Huon Peninsula, bomb Madang and other points on the N coast of New Guinea and hit Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago.

NEIAF - After an armed reconnaissance of the north coast of Timor, lost is B-25D N5-140. 

BURMA: The Imperial Japanese Army forces on the Malaya Penninsula begin advancing NW toward India.

SOLOMONS: USN destroyer USS O'Bannon (DD-450) sinks Japanese submarine RO 34 near Russell Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 333d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group with P-39's transfers from Canton Island to Hilo, Territory of Hawaii.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 B-24's attack Pazundaung bridge, damaging the S approach.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group based on Fiji but operating from Guadalcanal with P-39's, transfers to Guadalcanal.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Thirteenth Air Force F-5 Lightning photo reconnaissance aircraft note 114 Japanese bombers and fighters on Kahili Airdrome on Bougainville. There were 40 aircraft on the airfield yesterday.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER F OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's bomb the town area and AA positions at Salamaua. Single B-17's bomb Finschhafen. Single B-17's bomb Gasmata while another strafes Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2008)

GUADALCANAL: 11th IJNAF Air Fleet begins "I" operation with attacks against Guadalcanal and Tulagi. 180 a/c involved. The airgroups of 4 carriers have been moved to land for this operation. This leaves
almost no trained carrier pilots left. 
The Japanese aircraft attack shipping off the east coast of Guadalcanal, off Koli Point and off Tulagi. 
The second phase of the Japanese Operation I GO, 67 "Vals" escorted by an estimated 117 "Zeros" are reported by coast watchers to be moving down the "Slot" to attack a convoy off the east coast of Guadalcanal, shipping at Koli point, and a Task Force at Tulagi.
All 75 operable fighters on Guadalcanal, 36 Wildcats, 9 Corsairs, 12 Lightnings, 6 P-40s and 12Airacobras, are scrambled, and the bombers are moved to the southwestern tip of the island for safety. 
The air battle takes place off the Russells, near Tulagi, and over the convoy. Marine F4F pilots shoot down 12 "Val" dive bombers and 15 "Zero" fighters; 7 F4Fs and P-38s are shot down with the loss of a
pilot.
The "Vals" attack Allied shipping and sink the corvette HMNZS Moa and the destroyer USS Aaron Ward (DD-483) is damaged by one bomb hit and four near misses. Submarine rescue vessel USS Ortolan (ASR-5) and tug USS Vireo (AT-144) attempt to beach Aaron Ward, but the destroyer sinks as the result of bomb damage. Also damaged are the oilers USS Kanawha (AO-1) and USS Tappahannock (AO-43) and tank landing ship USS LST-449. Later, the tugs USS Rail (AT-139) and USS Menominee (AT-73) and the net tender USS Butternut (YN-9), tow Kanawha into Tulagi harbor, where the damaged oiler is beached just before midnight.
Marine 1st Lt. James E. Swett, on his first combat mission, shot down seven Japanese VAL's over Guadacanal. He's the first American to achieve this score in a single mission.

This is the date we [182nd Regiment, Americal Division, USA] left Guadalcanal for Fiji, in 1943. I knew it was April, and that LIFE magazine had called it "the biggest air raid of the Pacific War so far", but they
thought it was only 100 Japanese planes. Yours says 180 planes. We were on the John Penn when the planes came over. 
All our planes were caught on the ground. I sneaked under a 20mm gun mount, rather than be locked below decks, as the Navy did to keep us out of the way. I saw the greatest air raid in my history of 3-1/2 years out there in war. Planes went upwind, downwind, and crosswind clawing for height to attack the enemy. P-38's which were new went straight up like an elevator. Planes were falling with smoke trailing...no way to tell whose. 
My late friend, Al Glendye, was Bos'n on a tanker loaded with air plane fuel. The ship was straddled by two 500 lb bombs. Had either landed and blown the ship, others would have gone down with it. J.F. Kennedy' s bio "PT-109" opens with a chapter on this raid. He was coming out as a replacement when their ship pulled into "Iron Bottom Bay".

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses and B-24 Liberators attack Lorengau on Manus Island.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: In the Aleutians, the Eleventh Air Force reconnaissance airplane aborts shortly after takeoff due to weather.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Individual Fifth Air Force B-17s and B-24s attack Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island and Kavieng on New Ireland Island. 

BORNEO: USN submarine USS Trout ( SS-202 ) lays mines near Sarawak.

BURMA: 2 Tenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells temporarily knock out a bridge on the Ye-u railroad branch, crossing the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa; 18 B-25s, in 2 forces, bomb the Ywataung Marshalling Yard; P-40s support ground forces north of Shingbwiyang and 6 B-24 Liberators bomb Japanese HQ at Toungoo.

NEW GUINEA: Fifth Air Force B-25s hit areas along the northeastern coast from Mur to Singor. B-24s bomb the landing ground at Babo and town area of Fak Fak while individual B-17s and B-24s attack shipping and coastal targets at Lae, Salamaua, Finschhafen and Wewak.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, The weather airplane scouts Kiska and islands W of it with negative results.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb Meiktila Airfield; 6 B-24's attack the airfield at Heho; and Ft Bayard Airfield is strafed by 9 P-40's. Enemy stores at Ningam are hit by 4 P-40's and a B-25.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) HQ 11th Bombardment Group and it's 4 squadrons, the 26th, 42d, 98th and 431st Bombardment Squadrons with B-17E's and F's, transfer from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands to the Territory of Hawaii. Group HQ and the 431st go to Hickam Field; the 26th to Bellows Field, the 42d to Kualoa Point; and the 98th to Mokuleia.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's carry out small harassing strikes, bombing Ulamoa, Finschhafen, and the airfield at Kavieng. Lost on a ferry flight is B-26 40-1417. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The oiler USS Kanawha (AO-1), damaged by Japanese dive bombers yesterday, and beached off Tulagi by tugs USS Rail (AT-139) and USS Menominee (AT-73), sinks before daybreak.

USA: In the US, President Roosevelt orders certain wage and price controls in his effort to combat inflation. His order also restricts the ability of some workers to change jobs.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2008)

PACIFIC: US submarines sink four Japanese ships.
- USS Drum ( SS-228 ) attacks a Japanese convoy, sinking an army cargo ship about 180 miles NNW of Kavieng, New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago.
- USS Grayling ( SS-209) in an attack on a Japanese convoy off Mindoro, Philippine Islands, sinks an army cargo ship about 10 miles E of Dumali Point
- USS Tautog ( SS-199) attacks a Japanese convoy in Buton Passage, off southeastern Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, sinking an army cargo ship. Tautog then sinks destroyer HIJMS Isonami as the enemy warship attempts to rescue survivors. 

U.S.: The USN reestablishes the rank of Commodore.

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a B-24 flies reconnaissance over Kiska, Attu and the Semichis. P-40's fly reconnaissance over Kiska.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb and strafe the airfield and town and dock areas of Madang. A-20's hit the Kitchen Creek-Mubo area. Single B-17's attack barges at Bogia, Alexishafen and Finschhafen and hit the town of Wewak. In the Admiralities, vehicles at Lorengau on Manus Island are strafed.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, the weather reconnaissance B-24 observes 4 unidentified aircraft near Segula. Three B-25's, 17 P-40's, and 6 P-38's fly 5 attack missions to Kiska, and negative searches for the unidentified airplanes at Segula. The last mission finds Kiska closed in and returns with bombs.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's continue to fly harassing strikes as 3 of the heavy bombers hit Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force):
In New Guinea, B-17's and B-24's pound the town and dock area of Wewak. Some of the B-17's also bomb Cape Boram and Kairiru Island while some of the B-24's hit Alexishafen and shipping off Wewak. B-25's pound the harbors at Bobia and Uligan.
The 8th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) with A-20's transfers from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Dobodura. On 25 May 43, the group and it's 4 squadrons will be redesignated Bombardment Group/Squadron to reflect it's true mission.
Bismarck Archipelago: A lone B-17 strafes barges SE of Bogia and trucks at Cape Croisilles while another bombs the airfield at Arawe.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 3 B-25's, 24 P-40's, and 13 P-38's fly 7 missions to Kiska. The fighters also strafe Little Kiska. AA fire damages 1 P-40 and 1 P-38. The P-38 force-lands safely.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's hit the airfield at Magwe. P-40's bomb and strafe the ammunition and supply dump at Walawbum.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40's strafe more than 20 vehicles 25 mi (40 km) E of Loiwing.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Single B-24's continue snooper strikes, hitting Kahili Airfield twice during the evening. The 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group with P-40's (and some P- 39's) transfers from Guadalcanal to Fiji but continues to operate from Guadalcanal until Dec 43.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's pound the airfields at Rabaul and Gasmata, shipping in the Saint George Channel, and targets of opportunity in the Ubili and Talasea areas. B-24's and B-17s hit shipping in Hansa Bay, the airfields at Lae and Nubia and Bogia harbor. B-24's, operating individually, attack several targets, scoring hits on the Madang dock area and at Toeal. Lost are B-17E "Blue In The Night" 41-9209, P-38G 42-12857, P-38G 43-2382.

Japanese - “Operation I-GO” raid against Port Moresby Japanese planes attack Port Moresby. Japanese aircraft, 43 "Betty" bombers escorted by 131 fighters, attack Port Moresby. This bombing destroys 3 B-25s, an RAAF Beaufighter and several fuel dumps as well as the runways of 3 airfields. Fifth Air Force pilots shoot down 17 "Betty" bombers and 10 fighters; 2 P-39 Airacobras are shot down.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Flying Fish sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship at the eastern entrance to Tsugaru Strait, just off Shiriyazaki, northern Honshu.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 4 B-25's, 22 P-40's, and 8 P-38's hit Kiska 5 times. The last mission aborts due to weather. The other 4 missions bomb various targets starting large fires. Some fighters strafe Little Kiska.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38's and Navy fighters strafe gun positions in the Rekata Bay area. B-17's bomb airfields at Kahili and on Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-17's bomb Lae and Finschhafen. Single B-24's bomb Finschhafen 3 times and hit Madang once. Enemy airplanes attack Oro Bay and destroy 2 merchant vessels. In Timor, B-25's hit Vila Salazar and another village. Lost returning from a mission to Wau is P-39 piloted by Cohen.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 15 B-24's, 15 B-25's, 28 P-38's and 20 P-40's fly 11 attacks to Kiska; 43 tons of bombs are dropped on the Main Camp, North Head, and runway. Fighters attack the Main Camp causing large fires, and also strafe aircraft on the beach. Heavy AA fire damages 2 P-38's, 1 of which later crashes into the sea, and 1 B-25.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb the Myitnge bridge without inflicting further damage to the structure. Nine others hit Monywa Airfield. Six P-40's knock out a bridge at Shaduzup.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38's and Navy aircraft bomb the airfield at Munda and strafe a barge at Bambatana

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's bomb and strafe the Labiabi area while a single B-l7 bombs the runway at Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2008)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS: The Eleventh Air Force dispatches 30 P-40s, 17 P-38 Lightnings, 9 B-24 Liberators and 6 B-25 Mitchells to fly 10 missions to Kiska Island, bombing and strafing the runway, North Head area, installations, parked seaplanes, and facilities on Little Kiska. 

BURMA: Tenth Air Force P-40s dropping 1,000 pound (454 kg) bombs, hit airfields at Myitkyina and Manywet, rendering the runways at both unusable.

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force P-40s strafe pack horses south of Tengchung, barracks and warehouses in Lungling, and cattle and trucks north of Lungling.

NEW GUINEA: Fifth Air Force B-17s, B-24s and B-25s carry out widespread attacks on individual enemy vessels. During these raids, B-17s bombing Hansa Bay sink an army cargo ship.
An estimated 144 Japanese bombers and fighters carry out a heavy attack on the Milne Bay area, severely damaging 1 vessel, beaching 1 vessel, and hitting 2 others, but doing very little damage to USAAF facilities in the area. AA defenses and the 40+ P-40s and P-38s that intercept the enemy strike shoot down 7 aircraft with the loss of three US fighters.
Captain Richard I "Dick" Bong becomes a Double Ace when he gets his 10th kill, one of the Mitsubishi G4M, Navy Type 1 Attack Bombers (Allied Code Name "Betty") attacking the Milne Bay area.
HMAS Wagga, a minesweeper, with HMA ships Kapunda and Whyalla, took part in the defense of Milne Bay during a heavy Japanese air attack.
The British vessel "Gorgan" was damaged and the Netherlands troopship "Van Heemskerk" was hit by bombs and set on fire. Minutes before the fire reached drums of petrol, which blew up, the Wagga took the survivors off the ship and saved a lot of lives in doing so. The ship was beached, but became a total loss. The Wagga sustained superficial damage.

U.S.: John Grist Brainerd, director of research at the University of Pennsylvania' s Moore School, submits a proposal for an electronic computer to colleagues at the U.S. Army's Ballistics Research Laboratory. The proposal was written by the Moore School's John Mauchly. In May 1943, the Army contracted the Moore School to build ENIAC, the first electronic computer. Although ENIAC was not finished until after the war had ended, it nevertheless marked a major step forward in computing.
The USAAF activates the Weather Wing at Asheville, North Carolina to provide scientific weather information for the USAAF and the rest of the Army. This new wing assumes responsibility from HQ USAAF for the supervision of the Army Air Forces Weather Service which was established in 1937.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, reconnaissance over Kiska, Attu, Semichis, and Agattu spots no new enemy activities. Two bomber missions from Adak and 11 fighter missions from Amchitka, composed of 23 B-24's, 20 B-25's, 25 P-38's, and 44 P-40's, hit Kiska; 1 F-5A takes photos; 85 tons of bombs are dropped. Fires result on North Head and Little Kiska. One B-24 is shot down in flames and 4 bombers receive battle damage.
The US begin preparations for attacks on Attu in the Aleutians with the 7th Division US Army.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 10 B-25's bomb the Mandalay Marshaling Yard; 9 more bomb the marshaling yard at Ywataung. Eight B-24's hit the Thilawa oil refinery while 7 others hit Prome.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) with B-25's arrives on Guadalcanal from the U.S.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb the airfields at Rabaul and Gasmata. In New Guinea, B-17's bomb the airfield at Lae. The 7th and 8th Fighter Squadrons, 49th Fighter Group with P-40's transfer from Port Moresby to Dobodura.
On or about this date, the Royal New Zealand Air Force's No. 15 Squadron equipped with Curtiss Kittyhawk Mk. IAs (P-40Es), arrives on Guadalcanal. This is the first RNZAF fighter unit to operate under Aircraft Solomons (AirSols) command.

NORTH PACIFIC: Submarine USS Seawolf sinks a Japanese transport about 275 miles (443 km) south-southwest of Marcus Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, Kiska is bombed and strafed 13 times. A total of 13 B-24's, 12 B-25's, 32 P-40's, 29 P-38's, and 2 F-5A's cover targets which include installations in the Holtz Bay area and gun positions on North Head.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, P-40's, bombing a railroad bridge near Mogaung, score a direct hit on the target and blow up both approaches, leaving the bridge temporarily unserviceable. Later in the day the bridge near Pinbaw is demolished by direct hits. Eight B-24's hit the Rangoon Marshaling Yard, 9 B-25's bomb the Thazi rail junction, while 9 more, weathered out of Maymyo, hit rail targets in Mandalay.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, P-40's strafe a group of buildings E of Tenchung.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's bomb Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb Kaimana, Wewak, Madang, and Lae. B-17's pound shipping at Wewak, leaving 3 vessels sunk or in sinking condition. In Timor, B-25's bomb Vila Salazar. Lost on a training flight is B-25C "Chatterbox " 41-13088.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 7 B-24's bomb and score 8 direct hits on the runway and gun emplacements at Attu. One B-24 and 2 F-5A's abort due to weather. 4 B-25's, 31 P-38's, and 14 P-40's hit Kiska 9 times, bombing installations and strafing gun emplacements and 3 parked airplanes.

American listening post in Aleutian Islands intercepts a radio message announcing that Admiral Yamamoto is taking a tour of Japanese bases in the South Pacific. 

EAST INDIES: The submarine USS Searaven begins the rescue of stranded Australian sailors, airmen, and soldiers from Japanese-occupied Timor Island.

PACIFIC: Three Japanese ships are sunk at sea:
- A mine laid by USN TBF Avengers on 30 March sinks a transport near Buin, Bougainville, Solomon Islands.
- An ex-whale factory ship is sunk by unknown agent about 160 miles east of Formosa.
- Submarine USS Flying Fish (SS-229) sinks an army cargo ship off Yerimozaki, Hokkaido, Japan. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 7 B-25's bomb the Myitnge bridge, scoring 4 damaging hits. Ten others hit the Myitnge railroad works. Sixteen P-40's damage the bridge at Kamaing, attack the town of Nanyaseik, and score hits on the N approach to the bridge at Namti. Six B-24's damage the S approach to the Pazundaung railroad bridge.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the night of 16/17 April, 15 Thirteenth Air Force B-17s and 8 TBF Avengers of Torpedo Squadron Twenty Six and Composite Squadron Twenty Eight bomb Kahili Airfield on Bougainville. Two of the VC-27 TBFs conduct a mast-high bombing attack on ships in New Georgia Sound, the first attack of this kind in this theater.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17's during the night of 16/17 Apr again fly a strike against Kahili Airfield. HQ 18th Fighter Group transfers from Espiritu Santo to Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Moluccas, B-24's bomb Amboina. In New Guinea, a single B-24 scores hits on the NW shore of Hollandia Bay. Lost in an aerial collision is B-17F 41-24425.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 22 P-38's (some flown by Royal Canadian Air Force pilots) and 37 P-40's hit Kiska 9 times. The submarine base and gun emplacements on North Head are bombed and gun emplacements near the submarine base are silenced.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Ellice Islands, the 371st and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group based at Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii with B-24's begin operating from Funafuti.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, P-40's strafe an enemy-held supply village SE of Tengchung.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) "Operation Peacock": G4M1 Betty carrying Admiral Yamomoto is intercepted by sixteen P-38 Lightning's led by Major John W. Mitchell (2 others abort) on a low-level, circuitous, over-water trip from Guadalcanal to a spot up the Bougainville coast to intercept Admiral Yamamoto who, according to US intelligence, is on an inspection trip in the S Pacific and is due at Ballale at 0945 local. Admiral Yamamoto's punctuality is calculated to allow the interception to take place at 0935 local. Two hours and 15 minutes after takeoff at 0725 local, the P-38's having flown at almost sea level find the flight of 2 Betty bombers and 6 Zero escorts. The 4-aircraft attack section under Captain Thomas G. Lanphier, Jr. attacks the bombers. The Zekes spot the attacking P-38's at about 1 mi (0.6 km) and try in vain to cut off the attack and bombers attempt to escape. In the air battle, P-38G 43-2238 piloted by Captain Lanphier and P-38G "Miss Virginia" 43-2264 piloted by 1st Lt Rex Barber shoot down the bomber carrying Yamamoto. G4M1 Betty 2656. The other G4M1 Betty Tail T1-326 is also shot down and ditches. Lost is P-38G piloted by Hine.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In Timor, B-25's bomb the airfield at Penfoei. Single B-24's hit the Finschhafen and Saidor areas. A detachment of the 6th Night Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group based at Kipapa, Territory of Hawaii begins operating from New Guinea with P-70's.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Drum sinks a Japanese ammunition ship about 200 miles NNW of Mussau Island, Bismarck Archipelago. A submarine chaser rescues survivors, who include a number of Army prostitutes among them.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 9 missions involving 14 B-24's, 12 B-25's, 32 P-40's, and 23 P-38's are flown to Kiska. The first mission is weathered out of the primary target, Attu, and directed to Kiska. Bombing and strafing concentrates on 4 grounded ships and the submarine base area where fires are started. One ship, believed to serve as a power station, is set afire.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) P-40's hit bridges in Burma, seriously damaging the Namti railroad bridge between Mogaung and Myitkyina. Nine B-24's bomb Rangoon's main railroad station.

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Scorpion mines waters off Kashima Nada, Japan while USS Seawolf sinks a Japanese depot ship east of Okinawa.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the first night fighter victory in the Pacific, a USAAF P-70 shoots down a "Betty" bomber near Tulagi Island at 0425 hours.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Single medium or heavy bombers bomb airfields at Hollandia and Lae, New Guinea and Cape Gloucester and Gasmata.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 20, 2008)

April 21st: Admiral Koga succeeds yammamoto as Commander In Chief of the Combined Fleet


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2008)

JAPAN: The Japanese Cabinet is re-organized with Shimegitsu as Foreign Minister.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Runner mines the waters near Hong Kong while submarine USS Scorpion sinks a Japanese gunboat off the east central coast of Honshu, Japan. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 10 bombing and strafing missions by 15 B-24's, 16 B-25's, 10 P-38's, and 32 P-40's hit shipping in the harbor at Kiska and gun positions in North Head. Other targets include buildings in the Main Camp area and the runway.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Gilberts, 22 B-24's, from Funafuti, carry out a photo-bombing mission over Nauru. Several direct hits on runways and the dispersal areas are claimed.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25's bomb the engine sheds at Thazai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb Wewak, Nubia, and Boram Airfields and shipping off Wewak. B-24s bomb Kaimana and targets of opportunity on Kendari Island in the Celebes.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, Commander North Pacific Forces (NORPACFOR) places all Army and Navy Air Forces [Task Group (TG) 16.1] under Brigadier General William O. Butler, Commanding General Eleventh Air Force. The Army Air Striking Unit (Eleventh Air Force) is designated Task Unit 16.1.1 (TU 16.1.1) and the Naval Air Search Unit (Patrol Wing Four) is designated TU l6.l.2. Two P-38's take off for Kiska but abort the mission.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 8 B-25's bomb the railroad yards at Maymyo, and 9 more bomb the area around the Myitnge bridge. In Thailand, 16 B-24's are dispatched to bomb the Bangsue Arsenal and other targets in Bangkok, but only 4 reach the target area and loose bombs over the city.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's bomb Kaimana and Laga. Single B-17's attack coastal villages in NE New Guinea and hit Ubili and Gasmata.

EAST INDIES: RAAF No. 18 (NEI) Squadron B-25s bomb Laga on Timor Island.

INDIAN OCEAN: A U.S. freighter is torpedoed by the Italian submarine Leonardo da Vinci off the coast of South Africa and abandoned. Leonardo da Vinci then surfaces, finishes off the freighter with gunfire, and temporarily detains a member of the crew on board for questioning before returning him to his shipmates.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Stingray mines the waters off Wenchow, China. 
USS Grenadier, CO John A. Fitzgerald is scuttled after damage by an enemy aircraft off Penang Malaya. All hands taken prisoner and 4 died in pow camp.

ELLICE ISLANDS: IJN bombers from Nauru Island, staging through Tarawa Atoll in the Gilberts, attack the airfield on Funafuti Atoll. One Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberator is destroyed and five others damaged.

THAILAND: 16 Tenth Air Force B-24s are dispatched to bomb the Bangsue Arsenal and other targets in Bangkok, but only 4 reach the target area and loose bombs over the city.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2008)

EAST INDIES: The submarine USS Grenadier (SS-210) is scuttled off Penang, Malaya, after having been damaged by Japanese aircraft of the 936th Kokutai yesterday. The sub was running on the surface at dawn when it was spotted by the aircraft.
As the sub crash dived, her skipper, Commander John A. Fitzgerald commented "we ought to be safe now, as we are between 120 and 130 feet." Just then, bombs rocked Grenadier and heeled her over 15 to 20 degrees. Power and lights failed completely and the fatally wounded ship settled to the bottom at 267 feet.
She tried to make repairs while a fierce fire blazed in the maneuvering room. After 13 hours of sweating it out on the bottom Grenadier managed to surface after dark to clear the boat of smoke and inspect damage. The damage to her propulsion system was irreparable. Attempting to bring his ship close to shore so that the crew could scuttle her and escape into the jungle, Commander Fitzgerald even tried to jury-rig a sail. But the long night's work proved futile.
As dawn broke, 22 April, Grenadier's weary crew sighted two Japanese ships heading for them. As the skipper "didn't think it advisable to make a stationary dive in 280 feet (81.5 meters) of water without power," the crew began burning confidential documents prior to abandoning ship. A Japanese plane attacked the stricken submarine; but Grenadier, though dead in the water and to all appearances helpless, hit the plane with machine gun fire on its second pass.
As the damaged plane veered off, its torpedo landed about 200 yards from the boat and exploded. Reluctantly opening all vents, Grenadier's crew abandoned ship and watched her sink to her final resting place. A Japanese merchantman picked up 8 officers and 68 enlisted men and took them to Penang, Malay States, where they were questioned, beaten, and starved before being sent to other prison camps. They were then separated and transferred from camp to camp along the Malay Peninsula and finally to Japan.
Throughout the war they suffered brutal, inhuman treatment, and their refusal to reveal military information both frustrated and angered their captors. First word that any had survived Grenadier reached Australia 27 November 1943. Despite the brutal and sadistic treatment, all but four of Grenadier's crew survived their 2 years in Japanese hands.

JAPAN: Japanese Prime Minister Kideki Tojo announces that American fliers captured while bombing Japan will be given "one-way tickets to hell." 

NEW GUINEA: Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs and B-25 Mitchells bomb the Lababia-Duali area on Nassau Bay while individual B-17s bomb the Dobo and Nubia area. 

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Stingray mines waters off Wenchow, China, while the Dutch submarine HMNS O 21, despite presence of an escort vessel, sinks a Japanese army cargo ship in Malacca Straits.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Ellice Islands, the airfield on Funafuti is bombed twice during the night of 21/22 Apr by the Japanese. Two B-24's are destroyed and 5
others damaged.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) HQ 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) arrives in Fiji from the U.S.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEW GUINEA: Australian troops occupy Mubo.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Gilberts, 12 B-24's from Funafuti attack Tarawa Atoll, bombing fuel storage and barracks areas. After this mission, the 371st and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group cease operating from Funafuti and return to their base at Wheeler Field and Kahuku, Territory of Hawaii respectively. The 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from Midway to Barking Sands, Hawaii.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb the Mandalay warehouse area. Five P-40's damage the approaches to the bridge at Shaduzup.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, P-40's strafe a 15-truck convoy SW of Lungling.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) with B-25's transfers from New Caledonia to Fiji.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Single B-24's bomb the airfield and town area at Finschhafen and score a direct hit on a cargo vessel SE of Kavieng in the Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2008)

USA: San Francisco: A US invasion force sails to take Attu, in the Aleutians. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 2 P-38's bomb Kiska and strafe personnel near Mutton Cove. Weather cancels other missions.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's, escorted by 11 P-40's, bomb the Namtu mines and railroad yards. 7 of the P-40's strafe the mine and smelter area. In China, 13 P-40's intercept 25 fighters near Lingling and shoot down 5.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, single B-24's bomb the runway at Cape Gloucester. In the Celebes, B-24's bomb Kendari Airfield. In New Guinea, A-20's bomb and strafe positions in the Mubo area. Single B-24's attack Lae, Gumbi, and Singor. B-25's pound Dili Airfield. Lost is C-49 "Calamity Mary Jane" Serial Number 41-7694.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 15 B-24's, 12 B-25's, 32 P-40's, 23 P-38's, and 1 F-5A fly 12 missions to Kiska and Attu. Targets include Holtz Bay, North Head, South Head, the beach areas, the runway, shipping, and the submarine base.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 11 B-25's attack the Ywataung railroad yards and vicinity. The 492d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group transfers with B-24's from Bishnupur, India to Panagarh, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, 3 B-24's fly a harassing strike during the night of 25/26 Apr against Kahili Airfield. 12 others bomb the same target later during the night. The 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group with B-24's, based on Fiji, begins operating from Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb Wewak Airfield and the towns of Madang and Saidor. A-20's bomb and strafe positions at Green's Hill. Single B-24's hit airfields at Madang and Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2008)

ALASKA: Japanese held harbor at Attu in the Aleutian Islands is bombed by a US naval squadron under the command of Admiral McMorris. This was Task Grouop 16.6 consisting of:
Light cruisers USS Richmond, USS Detroit and USS Santa Fe, and Destroyers USS Caldwell, USS Bancroft, USS Coghlan, USS Frazier, USS Gansevoort and USS Edwards.
The TG bombarded Adak Island from 0815 to 0840 hours local; the Japanese did not return fire. Kiska Island is also bombed on this day. Royal Canadian Air Force P-40K-1-CUs of No. 111 (Fighter) Squadron based on Kodiak Island fly 24 sorties while five USAAF B-25s abort due to the usual Aleutian Island weather.

SW PACIFIC: Operation Cartwheel is agreed to. This has Halsey's forces move through New Georgia and Bougainville in the Solomon Islands. MacArthur will move NW along the coast of New Guinea. Then they will both attack Rabaul, New Britian and Kavieng, New Ireland.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 1 B-25 unsuccessfully investigates a reported submarine 4 mi (6.4 km) W of Bay Island. Four P-38's bomb the Main Camp, then scout Buldir. Lost is B-17E 42-30681

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 19 B-25's bomb the engine sheds at Thazi. P-40's hit positions S of Sarenghkyet.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's pound Vila and the airfield on Ballale. B-17's hit Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers, operating individually, attack vessels off Cape Gloucester, Cape Goltz and Gasmata. A-20's bomb and strafe forces in the Green's Hill-Mubo area. B-25's bomb a village near Beru. Heavy bombers, operating individually, attack vessels NNW of Dobo and Nabire and small vessels and targets of opportunity in the Marienberg, Wewak, and Finschhafen areas.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's pound the docks at Monywa; 10 others attack river traffic in the Katha vicinity.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, about 20 Japanese medium bombers and a like number of fighters attack airfields at Kunming. High winds prevent bombing accuracy and little damage is done to the airfield. Several Chinese villagers near the field are killed. Defending P-40's shoot down 10 aircraft.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 3 B-24's continue snooper missions, bombing the airfield at Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's attack 2 vessels NNW of Dobo. Single B-17's hit buildings N of Finschhafen Airfield, Wilwilan village, and targets of opportunity along the coast of NE New Guinea from the Nankina River to Mur. 380th BG HQ and it's 528th, 529th, 530th and 531st Bombardment Squadrons arrive in Australia from the U.S. Group HQ, and the 528th and 530th Squadrons are based at Fenton; the 529th and 531st are at Manbulloo. The group is assigned to the Fifth Air Force but will be attached to the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) until Jan 45. One of it's primary missions is the training of RAAF crews in operating the B-24. The group will fly it's first mission on 21 May 43.

NEIAF - Lost attacking ships is B-25D N5-135.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Lost on an escort mission over Buin is P-38G 43-2218.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 4 B-25's, 17 P-38's, and 7 P-40's fly 4 missions to Kiska. Only the P-38's get through and blast Gertrude Cove, Main Camp, the submarine base and a ship.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 16 B-25's pound the Gokteik Viaduct, damaging the N end. Four others bomb the Maymyo railroad yards. Five B-24's bomb the Sule Pagoda wharves at Rangoon. Four P-40's and a B-25 hit Mohnyin, while 6 P-4O's attack a camp S of Weshi.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 5 B-17's bomb a bivouac area and revetments at Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Single B-24's bomb Lae and airfields at Cape Gloucester and Gasmata.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 16 attack missions on Kiska and Attu are flown by 16 B-24's, 15 B-25's, 35 P-38's, 38 P-40's, and 4 F-5A's. Kiska targets include the Main Camp, hangar, submarine base (where a fire is started), runway, radar, ship, North Head, AA guns and Gertrude Cove. Attu targets include E Attu, Holtz Bay and Chichagof Harbor installations.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, the forward echelon of the Fourteenth Air Force, under Colonel Clinton D Vincent and Lieutenant Colonel David L ("Tex") Hill, moves into E China along the Hengyang-Kweilin line. This brings US aircraft within range of all major Japanese-held bases from N China to Indochina and Thailand, and makes shipping in the China Sea more vulnerable to US air strikes.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb the landing strip at Nabire and hit a vessel in Manokwari harbor.

RNZAF - Lost on a traning mission is P-40E NZ3031.


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 6 B-25's, 8 P-40's, and 8 P-38's fly bombing, photographic and attack missions to Kiska. Targets include North Head, South Head and buildings and AA gun batteries on Gertrude Cove. On Attu Island in the Aleutians, an attempt to capture Jarmin Pass is made by a combined attack of the Northern and Southern Landing Forces. The Southern Force will attempt to inch forward up Massacre Valley while the Northern Force will attempt to drive the Japanese off the reverse slope of Hill X, continue on to seize Moore Ridge and then take Jarmin Pass from the rear. Each attack quickly bogs down. In the north, the Provisional Scout Battalion which has been pinned down since landing in Austin Cove on D-Day, remains pinned down. The second arm of the Northern Force also is unable to move forward because the 3d Battalion, 32d Infantry Regiment does not reach its assault position in time. Major General Albert E. Brown, Commanding General 7th Infantry Division, calls off the attack and in a report to higher headquarters that evening, states that "progress through passes will, unless we are extremely lucky, be slow and costly, and will require troops in excess to those now available to my command."
USAAF support is hampered by poor weather. The air-ground liaison B-24 flies reconnaissance and photo reconnaissance over Attu throughout the day while another B-24, carrying supplies for the ground forces, hits a mountain side 10 miles (16 km) west of the drop zone. Ground support missions over Attu are flown by six B-24s and five B-25s while two P-40s bomb Kiska Island through the overcast. The USN continues gunfire support for the American troops. 

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 17 P-40's intercept 30-40 fighters near Lingling and in a running battle to just N of Changsha claim at least 7 Zekes downed. One P-40 is shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, B-17's on harassing strikes hit the Rekata Bay area and Munda Airfield. P-38's and P-39's join Navy aircraft in pounding the runway area at Munda. 

AUSTRALIA: Japanese aircraft bomb Darwin.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In Timor, B-25's bomb Penfoei. In New Guinea, other B-25's unsuccessfully attack a vessel off Toeal. A single B-17 bombs dock area at Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 5 B-24's, 6 B-25's, 8 P-38's, 2 P-40's and 2 F-5A's take off on 2 Kiska and Attu missions. Missions to Kiska abort due to weather. At Attu targets include Chichagof Harbor, AA positions at Holtz Bay, and a floatplane. The 36th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group with B-24's transfers from Fort Greeley on Kodiak Island to Amchitka Island.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 18 B-24's bomb dock installations, coal yards, and oil storage area at Samah on Hainan Island; 9 B-25's pound docks at Haiphong; 19 P-40's escort B-17's and B-25's to Hanoi and then proceed with B-25's to Haiphong and strafe the target area following the bombing strike.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's fly snooper strikes during the night of 3/4 May against Vila Airfield and the Rekata Bay area. P-40's join Navy aircraft in a strike on Vangavanga.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-24's bomb Babo and the town area, harbor, and shipping at Wewak. In the Bismarck Archipelago, single B-24's hit barges off the N coast of New Britain.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 5 B-24's, 6 B-25's, 8 P-38's, 2 P-40's and 2 F-5A's take off on 2 Kiska and Attu missions. Missions to Kiska abort due to weather. At Attu targets include Chichagof Harbor, AA positions at Holtz Bay, and a floatplane. The 36th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group with B-24's transfers from Fort Greeley on Kodiak Island to Amchitka Island.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 18 B-24's bomb dock installations, coal yards, and oil storage area at Samah on Hainan Island; 9 B-25's pound docks at Haiphong; 19 P-40's escort B-17's and B-25's to Hanoi and then proceed with B-25's to Haiphong and strafe the target area following the bombing strike.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's fly snooper strikes during the night of 3/4 May against Vila Airfield and the Rekata Bay area. P-40's join Navy aircraft in a strike on Vangavanga.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-24's bomb Babo and the town area, harbor, and shipping at Wewak. In the Bismarck Archipelago, single B-24's hit barges off the N coast of New Britain.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, the weather reconnaissance airplane over Attu observes a floatplane burning on the water. Fourteen B-24's, 17 B-25's, 16 P-38's, 32 P-40's, and 5 F-5A's fly 4 attack missions to Attu and 6 [partly with Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) pilots] to Kiska. Bombs are dropped on Attu installations and fighters strafe and set afire 1 seaplane and silence AA guns. Targets include Main Camp, a radar site, North and South Head, runway, and Gertrude Cove installations.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 73d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group with P-40's transfers from NAS Kaneohe to Mokuleia both in the Territory of Hawaii. The squadron will begin transitioning to razorback P-47D's in late 1943.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-38's and Navy F4U's administer thorough strafing to Nyanga.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's pound Toeal. In the Bismarck Archipelago, a lone B-24 bombs airfields at Cape Gloucester and Gasmata. Ditched at A-20A "Cindy" 40-176


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, B-24's, B-25's and P-38's drop over 52 tons (47.2 tonnes) on Attu targets including Holtz Bay, Sarana Bay, and the Chichagof Harbor area and nearby gun positions. Kiska is also hit. Targets include radar gun positions and the Gertrude Cove and Main Camp areas. Returning P-38's also bomb and strafe a hut on Rat Island. P-40's blast Kiska and Little Kiska.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-40's and Navy dive bombers and fighters hit Munda Airfield. During the evening, B-24's carry out harassing strikes on Kahili Airfield and on Fauro and Ballale Island. HQ 4th Photographic Reconnaissance and Mapping Group transfers from Espiritu Santo to Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's hit forces in the Green's Hill area. Single B-24's hit Madang and Finschhafen while other B-24's hit Manokwari and Toeal. B-25's pound Dili.


----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2008)

SOLOMONS: The waters around New Georgia in the Solomons are mined.
Amplifying the above: Task Group 36.5 consisting of the destroyer USS Radford and the light minelayers USS Gamble, USS Preble and USS Breese, lay mines across Blackett Strait, the western entrance to Kula Gulf and directly in the favorite route of the "Tokyo Express." 

USA: USN representatives witness landing tests of the Sikorksy XR-4-SI helicopter aboard the merchant tanker SS Bunker Hill in a demonstration sponsored by the U.S. Maritime Commission and conducted in Long Island Sound. The USAAF pilot makes about fifteen flights, and in some of these flights he lands on the water before returning to the platform built on the deck of the tanker.

BURMA: The British evacuate Buthidaung, Burma.

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, an attempted mission to Kiska by 6 P-40's is aborted due to weather.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's bomb the airfield, supply dumps, and other targets at Madang. Japanese fighters from Wewak were on patrol and intercepted seven B-17s and six B-24s over Madang. The B-17s reported interception by seven Japanese fighters including two that dropped aerial bombs that missed by a considerable distance. Four B-17s were damaged, one seriously, in conventional attacks. A-20's hit forces in the Green's Hill area. In Timor, B-25's pound Penfoei. Lost is B-17F "Reckless Mountain Boys" 41-24518. Lost on a training flight is P-61B piloted by Hornaday.

RAAF - Lost returning from a mission to Aru is Hudson A16-116.


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2008)

NEW GEORGIA: Three Imperial Japanese Navy destroyers are sunk by mines laid yesteday near New Georgia in the Solomon Islands.
Amplifying the above: As a result of mining of Blackett Strait by the USN yesterday, the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Kuroshio strikes a mine and sinks in the Strait. Two destroyers are damaged by mines off Rendova Island and are subsequently sunk by aircraft, HIJMS Oyashio by USN Douglas SBD Dauntlesses and HIJMS Kagero by USMC aircraft. A fourth destroyer, HIJMS Michisio is damaged by USN SBDs in Blackett Strait.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 16 B-24's and 11 B-25's bomb Tien Ho Airfield, the shop and factory area, and White Cloud Airfield at Canton. The 24 escorting P-40's strafe the target areas following the bombing strikes. Considerable damage is done, including the destruction of about 20 enemy aircraft.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, P-40's join Navy aircraft in an attack on destroyers in Blackett Strait. Other P-40's and P-38's hit AA positions at Vila.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb the airfield at Rabaul, and single B-17's attack barges and small boats off the N coast of New Britain. A 43rd BG B-17F on armed reconnaissance mission radioed its discovery of shipping between Wewak and Madang. Lost on reconassance missions is B-17F "Fighting Swede" 41-24520 B-17F "Fighting Swede" 41-24520, likely rammed by escorting Ki-43 fighters.

B-25 strafers along with 8 x Beaufighters of the RAAF, escorted by 16 x P-38s of the 39th FS claim the destruction of 2 cargo vessels at Madang. The two Japanese sea trucks (small transports, 550 and 950 tons each) were entering Madang Harbor carrying vital supplies and full of troops. Beaufighters swooped down and strafed the larger ship setting fires. A few minutes later the B-25s followed up against the ships with bombs and gunfire. Both ships were lost with all their supplies and heavy casualties. This included many of the personnel and much of the equipment of the 11th Airfield Construction Unit moving from Wewak to Madang.

Beaufighters strafed and destroyed a fighter at Madang Airfield but aborted further attacks when eight or more Type 1 (Ki-61 Tony) fighters appeared over Madang. Some of the Japanese fighters attacked the Beaufighters, damaging one, and chased them down the coast toward Saidor. Other Japanese fighters headed for the B-25s but the P-38s finally arrived on the scene and reported encountering three ZEKES and two HAMPS a few miles south of Madang. Three P-38s jumped these at 5,000 feet, dispersed the formation and claimed one damaged. On the return flight a single fighter identified as a HAMP was sighted at 1,000 feet. This was jumped by Capt. Thomas Lynch’s flight. In the low level combat that followed double ace Lynch claimed a HAMP destroyed but this cannot be verified. Lynch went into this action despite having difficulty dropping one of his external fuel tanks.


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2008)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's bomb Manokwari, Nabire, Kaimana, and Madang Airfield, and the Wewak-But area. B-25's hit the airfield at Gasmata. The 89th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) with A-20's transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura. Both the squadron and group will be redesignated Bombardment Group/Squadron on 25 May 43 to reflect it's true equipment and mission.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2008)

CBI BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 P-40's bomb and strafe Kwitu, leaving several areas burning fiercely. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 8 P-40's fly an offensive sweep against communications in the Nam Dinh and Hanoi areas. Four locomotives and 3 riverboats are destroyed, a train carrying troops and supplies is heavily damaged, and several trucks of troops are destroyed.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38's join Navy and Marine aircraft in a strike against gun emplacements, runway, and revetments at Munda Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's bomb and strafe the Labu area. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's pound Cape Gloucester Airfield. B-17's and B-24's, operating individually attack coastline targets in NE New Guinea; New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago; and on Jamdena Island in the Sunda Islands. The 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group with P-39's transfers from Mareeba to Port Moresby.

RAAF - Lost is Spitfire A58-81.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2008)

ALASKA: The US 7th Division lands on Attu in the Aleutian Islands.
Amplifying the above:
Operation LANDCRAB, the invasion of Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands begins. At 0309 hours local, the submarines USS Narwhal and USS Nautilus rendezvous off the north coast of Attu and land scouts of the 7th Infantry Scout Company. The actual unopposed invasion by the 17th and 32d Infantry Regiments, 7th Infantry Division, begins in the afternoon.
At 1530 hours local, the Northern Force lands on the north side of Holtz Bay and pushes southeast; the Southern Force lands at Massacre Bay at 1620 hours and pushes north. By 2200 hours, the Northern Force is 0.5 miles (805m) from a hill dominating Holtz Valley while the Southern Force has secured a beachhead in Massacre Bay.
The operation is supported by the U.S. Navy's Task Force 51 consisting of the battleships USS Idaho, USS Nevada and USS Pennsylvania; the auxiliary aircraft carrier USS Nassau with Composite Squadron Two One and Marine Observation Squadron One Hundred Fifty Five embarked; eight destroyers; plus the transports and escorts which included two Royal Canadian Navy Flower-class corvettes, HMCS Dawson and HMCS Vancouver. The Northern Force is supported by the heavy cruisers USS San Francisco and USS Wichita; the light cruiser USS Louisville and four destroyers. The Southern Force is supported by the light cruisers USS Detroit, USS Raleigh, USS Richmond and USS Santa Fe plus five destroyers. 

BURMA: The British pull the 26th Division back from Maungdow in the Burma
Theater. General Irwin and Lloyd are relieved.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the following missions are flown to support US forces landing on Attu: 1 air-ground liaison sortie by 1 B-24; a B-24 supply sortie dropping supplies to ground forces; and 5 attack missions, flown by 11 B-24's and 12 B-25's. The first attack mission cannot find the target and instrument-bombs targets which include the runway, radar, submarine base, and camp area. Because of poor visibility the next 2 missions hit Kiska, where the runway and Main Camp are attacked. Two B-24's then bomb the Chichagof Harbor area through fog while another drops leaflets on Attu.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 26th BS, 11th BG (Heavy), with B-17's, transfers from Bellows Field to Wheeler Field, Territory of Hawaii and begins transitioning to B-24D's.

CBI BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 6 B-24's pound Syriam, causing large fires in the town area.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's fly harassing strikes during the night of 10/11 against Kahili Airfield and Shortland. The 390th BS, 42d BG (Medium) with B-25's, transfers from the Fiji to Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-17's and B-24's hit the airfield and general area at Rabaul. B-25's bomb Penfoei and Dili. The 403d BS, 43d BG (Heavy), with B-24's transfers from Mareeba to Port Moresby.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, a P-39 reconnaissance sortie over Kiska and Rat Island encounters poor weather and turns back. At Attu, an air-ground liaison B-24 watches US forces land on beach "Red" while another B-24 drops supplies. Seven attack missions flown by 10 B-24's, 12 B-25's, and 24 P-38's bomb and strafe assigned Attu targets. Four barges are set afire in the W arm of Holtz Bay. 

On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Americans advance from three directions. The Northern Landing Force advanced on two fronts; the Provisional Scout Battalion, which landed on Beach Scarlet in Austin Cove, moves southward and approaches the Japanese rear but they are fired on and pinned down for three days. By1830 hours, the second advance, by the 1st Battalion, 17th Infantry Regiment advancing southward from Holtz Bay, overruns the Japanese front line on Hill X and then faces counterattacks resulting in hand-to-hand combat.
At 0900 hours, the Southern Landing Force begins a two pronged attack from Massacre Bay towards Jarmin Pass but fail to gain ground due to fog in the hills concealing Japanese positions. During the day, the battleships USS Pennsylvania and USS Nevada bombard Holtz Bay and Chichagof Harbor. As the USS Pennsylvania turns away, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-31 fires torpedoes that miss. Two U.S. destroyers attack the submarine for ten hours before finally sinking her. A second submarine, HIJMS I-35, attacks the light cruiser USS Santa Fe but the torpedoes miss and the submarine is sunk by two U.S. destroyers.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 11/12 May, B-17's fly snooper strikes against Kahili Airfield. During the early morning hours, P-40's and Navy aircraft hit AA positions, runway and revetments there. 

NEW GEORGIA: Admiral Ainsworth with a US naval force of 4 cruisers and 7 destroyers shells Vila and Munda in the Solomons.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb the airfield and surrounding area at Finschhafen. In the Moluccas B-24's hit Saumlakki. Single heavy bombers hit Salamaua and Gasmata.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, bad weather keeps the air-ground liaison B-24 from observing or hearing friendly ground forces on Attu and it returns to base. An air-ground support mission of 6 B-24's divert from Attu to Kiska; 2 of the bombers don't get the message, proceed to Attu, and bomb Chichagof Harbor and Holtz Bay. The other 4 bomb the Main Camp area. Eight P-40's dispatched to Kiska in 2 waves cannot see the target and instead bomb Little Kiska installations.
US forces on Attu in the Aleutian Islands outnumber the Japanese 4:1 but are holding. Bad weather and the terrain work in favor of the Japanese. As U.S. losses continue to mount, the American front-line positions remain essentially the same as they were on D-Day. At 1100 hours, the 3d Battalion, 17th Infantry Regiment, part of the Southern Landing Force, attempts to take Jarmin Pass; Japanese fire from fog-shrouded heights stop the attack and kill two company commanders and wound two others. The Japanese attack the 1st Battalion, 17th Infantry Regiment, part of the Northern Landing Force, which has occupied the crest of Hill X but their attacks are driven off.
The battleship USS Idaho and a destroyer silence enemy shore batteries on Attu permitting American artillery to move forward.
The Japanese dispatch 19 land-based torpedo aircraft from Kiska to attack the U.S. naval forces at Attu but they must turn back because of poor weather. 

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) The 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, with P-40's, transfers from Kunming, China to Lingling, China. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 12/13 May, 2 B-24's on snooper missions bomb Kahili and Ballale Airfields. They are followed shortly by 6 B-17's which pound the same targets. During the day, 34 P-38's, P-39's, and P-40's, along with 62 Navy and Marine fighters and Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) P-40's, intercept 20+ airplanes over the Russells-Tulagi area. Allied pilots claim 16 aircraft shot down (1 by USAAF fighters). During the early evening, 5 B-17's again hit Kahili and Ballale Airfields. 
In the Solomon Islands, Task Force 18 bombards Munda and Vila on New Georgia Island while minelayers sow a minefield across the northwestern approaches of Kula Gulf.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb airfields at Rabaul on New Britain Island and Wewak and Boram in New Guinea. 38th BG B-25's blast the airfield, town area, and targets of opportunity at Gasmata while A-20's hit Cape Gloucester Airfield and area. Single B-24's and B-17's attack various shoreline and offshore targets, including landing strips, buildings, gun positions, barges, and vessels, on the NE New Guinea coast, New Britain, and in the Admiralty Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, poor weather curtails bombings. The air-ground liaison B-24 flies reconnaissance and photo reconnaissance over Attu throughout the day. One B-24 carrying supplies for the ground forces hits a mountain side 10 miles (16 km) W of the drop zone. Six B-24 s and 5 B-25's fly ground support bombing missions over Attu. Two P-40's bomb Kiska through the overcast. 
On Attu Island in the Aleutians, an attempt to capture Jarmin Pass is made by a combined attack of the Northern and Southern Landing Forces. The Southern Force will attempt to inch forward up Massacre Valley while the Northern Force will attempt to drive the Japanese off the reverse slope of Hill X, continue on to seize Moore Ridge and then take Jarmin Pass from the rear.
Each attack quickly bogs down. In the north, the Provisional Scout Battalion which has been pinned down since landing in Austin Cove on D-Day, remains pinned down. The second arm of the Northern
Force also is unable to move forward because the 3d Battalion, 32d Infantry Regiment does not reach its assault position in time.
Major General Albert E. Brown, Commanding General 7th Infantry Division, calls off the attack and in a report to higher headquarters that evening, states that "progress through passes will, unless we are
extremely lucky, be slow and costly, and will require troops in excess to those now available to my command."
The USN continues gunfire support for the American troops. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Single B-24's fly early evening snooper strikes against airfields at Kahili, Ballale, and Munda. During the night of 14/15 May, B-17's on a snooper mission bomb Kahili 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's administer a thorough pounding to the airfield and surrounding area at Gasmata while B-24's and B-17's pound Rabaul Airfield. B-25's bomb Penfoei Airfield and the Dili area. Single heavy bombers hit various targets in NE New Guinea, New Britain and the Netherlands East Indies. The 475th Fighter Group and it's 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons are activated at Charters Towers, Queensland, Australia. The unit will be equipped with P-38F and H aircraft and will enter combat in Aug 43.

PACIFIC: The MS Centaur, 2/3rd Australian Hospital Ship, was a motor passenger ship converted in early 1943 for use as a hospital ship. In November 1941 it had rescued survivors of the German auxiliary cruiser Kormoran after it had sunk and been sunk by HMAS Sydney.
On 12 May 1943 the Centaur sailed unescorted from Sydney at 0945 hours carrying her crew and normal staff, as well as stores and equipment of the 2/12th Field Ambulance but no patients. It was sunk
without warning by a torpedo from a Japanese submarine on 14 May 1943 at approximately 0400 hours, its position being approximately 27 17' S, 153¡58' E about 50 miles east north-east of Brisbane. The wreck was discovered in 1995.
Of the 332 persons on board, only 64 survived. These survivors spent 35 hours on rafts before being rescued. Sister Ellen Savage, the only one of twelve nursing sisters on board to survive, though injured
herself, gave great help to the other survivors and was awarded the George Medal for this work.
The ship had been appropriately lit and marked to indicate that it was a hospital ship and its sinking was regarded as an atrocity.
The Australian Government delivered an official protest to Japan over the incident. The Japanese did not acknowledge responsibility for the incident for many years and the War Crimes Tribunal could not identify the responsible submarine. However, the Japanese official war makes clear that it was submarine 1-177, under the command of Lt Commander Nakagawa who had sunk the Centaur. Lt Commander Nakagawa was convicted as a war criminal for firing on survivors of the British Chivalry which his ship had sunk in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, weather again curtails operations. The air-ground liaison B-24 observes and directs air operations at Attu throughout the day as visibility permits and directs a supply drop for ground forces by another B-24 in 2 air-ground support missions. Six B-24's bomb Holtz Bay and Chichagof Harbor and 6 P-38's strafe AA installations in the Holtz Bay area.
On Attu in the Aleutians, the fog lifts at 1100 hours and elements of the Northern Landing Force move forward. They find that the Japanese has withdrawn from the reverse slope of Hill X to Moore Ridge in the center of Holtz Valley leaving food and ammunition behind. This pullback permits the Provisional Battalion, which has been pinned down since D-Day, to link up with the 1st Battalion, 17th Infantry and the 3d Battalion, 32d Infantry. As the American troops enter the valley to the north of Moore Ridge, the clear skies permit Japanese troops to place accurate fire on them.
The Southern Landing Force again attacks Jarmin Pass but is repulsed. On Adak, the reported situation on Attu appeared grim. Of special interest was the exposed position of the USN ships supporting the Army on the island; a Japanese submarine has already fire torpedoes at a battleship and there are reports that a Japanese task force is enroute to challenge the landings. The Navy advises the Army that the support ships will be withdrawn no later than 17 May.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) 7 B-24's from Midway bomb Wake; 4 others abort and 7 others fail to find the target. 22 fighters intercept the formation; the B-24's claim 4 shot down; 1 B-24 is lost. 

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 25-35 Japanese bombers and 30-40 fighters attack Kunming. Nearly all of the bombs fall in W and SW of the airfield, causing little damage. 28 P-40's intercept, claiming 13 fighters and 2 bombers shot down.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's pound the airfield at Lae; A-20's strafe the aircraft and building at Lae; and B-24's hit Nabire. In the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's pound the airfield at Gasmata; B-24's bomb the airfield at Rabaul; and single heavy bombers hit Gasmata, Cape Gloucester, and barges SW of Ubili.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the air-ground liaison B-24 bombs Chichagof Harbor with unobserved results. Another B-24 drops supplies to ground forces on Attu. 8 B-24's, 12 B-25's, and 12 P-38's fly ground support missions to Attu; because of weather, only the P-38's get through and strafe AA guns, installations and barges, scoring several hits. The bombers are directed to bomb Kiska. 2 P-40's fly reconnaissance mission over Kiska. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In the Celebes, B-24's bomb the Kendari Airfield area. Single heavy bombers attack coastal or offshore targets in NE New Guinea, New Britain, and New Ireland. HQ 8th Fighter Group transfers from Mareeba to Port Moresby.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 2 attempted ground support missions to Attu by a B-24, 5 B-25's, and 6 P-38's are recalled due to weather. The detachment of the 11th Fighter Squadron (P-40's), 343d Fighter Group that has been operating from Amchitka returns to it's base at Adak. 
On Attu Island in the Aleutians, the Northern Landing Force moves forward on Moore Ridge and discovers that the Japanese had abandoned the ridge during the night and patrols report that the east arm of Holtz Bay is free of Japanese. The Southern Landing Force attacks Jarmin Pass and finds that the enemy has also abandoned this previously defended area.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-39's and Navy airplanes bomb and strafe a bivouac and AA positions in the Rekata Bay area. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb Dili, Penfoei, and Barique. B-25's bomb Gasmata; single heavy bombers hit Gasmata and Cape Gloucester. Single heavy bombers hit Lae and Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

ALASKA: 6 B-24's, weathered out of Attu, bomb the Gertrude Cove area on Kiska leaving large fires. 4 P-40's reconnoiter Kiska and strafe barges. 1 B-25 flies photo reconnaissance over Kiska.
On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Japanese withdrawal yesterday permits the linkup of the Northern and Southern Landing Forces on the western slope of the Holtz Bay-Massacre Bay Pass in the morning.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Heavy bombers, operating individually, hit Gasmata and Rabaul Airfields twice and Cape Gloucester, and Arawe; in addition to Lorengau in the Admiralty Islands once. Lost on a ferry flight is B-25D-5 "Dittum-Dattum" 41-30073.

PACIFIC: The U.S. Marine Corps program to air assault Pacific islands with gliders is cancelled.


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) 6 B-24's and 11 B-25's fly 3 air-ground support missions to Attu, bombing the Sarana Valley. 4 P-40's fly 2 reconnaissance missions to Kiska. 
On Attu Island in the Aleutians, the Southern Landing Force tries to advance against Japanese opposition at Point Able on the eastern shore of Holtz Bay.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) HQ 402d Bombardment Group (Medium) is activated at Kunming, China. No squadrons are assigned and headquarters is never fully manned. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's hit Gasmata Airfield. Single heavy bombers hit Gasmata twice during the day. Lost on a daylight reconnaisance mission is B-24D 41-24269. B-25's attack the Salamaua area and targets of opportunity off the NE coast of the Huon Peninsula. In Timor, B-24's hit Penfoei.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2008)

ALASKA: All air-ground support missions to Attu are cancelled due to weather. 20 P-40's bomb the Main Camp and submarine area at Kiska, and strafe barges in the harbor. The remaining Japanese on Attu are concentrated in the Chichagof Harbor area. 

CBI BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) The 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Squadron (Medium) based at Ondal, India begins operating from Chakulia, India with B-25's. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 20/21 May, heavy bombers on snooper missions bomb he Kahili area and Ballale. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) The airfield and surrounding areas on Gasmata are hit by A-20's during the night of 20/21 May and by B-17's during the day. B-17's and B-24's bomb Vunakanau Airfield. B-25's sink several barges offshore between Madang and Cape Cretin. HQ 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura. The group and it's 4 squadrons will be redesignated Bombardment Group/Squadron on 25 May to reflect their true aircraft.

USN - Lost on a mine laying mission in the Bougainville area is TBF Avenger 06239.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2008)

ALASKA: US forces fighting on Attu in the Aleutians are heavily engaged in the areas of Clevesy Pass.
Amplifying the above:
The U.S. 32d Infantry Regiment takes Point Able, a high point on Prenoesgast Ridge. The USAAF's Eleventh Air Force dispatches ten B-24 Liberators, 12 B-25 Mitchells, and 24 P-38 Lightnings to Attu but only three missions, totalling six P-38s and a B-24, are able to bomb and strafe troops and installations. Four other missions, after vainly waiting for a break in the overcast over Attu, bomb the Kiska Island submarine base through the overcast.
The Japanese Navy issues Directive No. 246 ordering that "at the last possible moment, every effort will be made to evacuate the Attu Island Defense Force, or even part of it, by submarines." Eight submarines are detailed to make supply and evacuation runs. 

JAPAN: Tokyo: The Japanese announce the death of Admiral Yamamoto, shot down last month over Bougainville; the US has remained silent until to avoid revealing that it intercepted a Japanese coded message giving details of his itinerary.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb airfields in the Rabaul area. A J1N1 Irving night fighter shoots down two: B-17E Number 41-9011 and B-17E "Honi Kuu Okole" 41-9244 B-24's hit the airfield at Gasmata, Nabire Airfield is hit by B-24's. In the Moluccas, B-25's blast AA positions, supply dumps, and town area, at Saumlakki. Lost on a reconnassance mission is F-4 "Dotin' Donna" 41-2177. The 90th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) transfers with B-25's from Port Moresby to Dobodura. The squadron will be redesignated Bombardment Squadron on the 25th.

NEIAF - Three B-25s took off from Darwin for an attack on Saumlaki, Jamdena Island. Lost is B-25C N5-147.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2008)

ALASKA: On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Southern Landing Force is blocked in their attempts to take Sarana Nose, a high point at the junction of Sarana and Chichagof Valleys, but by nightfall, the Northern Landing Force has taken the position.
6 B-24's and 12 B-25's fly 3 air-ground support missions to Attu. Due to bad weather they are routed to Kiska. Weather there is also poor and only 1 B-25 bombs the Main Camp area. Next, 3 B-24's and 18 P-38's fly 3 air cover missions to Attu. The last of these missions is notified by a PBY that 16 Japanese bombers are W of Attu. 5 of the P-38's then intercept the bombers over Attu, which jettison their bombs and close formation. The P-38's score 5 kills and 7 probables. 2 P- 38's are lost. The 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group begins a movement from Fort Glenn, Umnak to Shemya. The air echelon is operating with P-40's from Amchitka Island.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Territory of Hawaii, a flight of P-40's on patrol from Kauai bomb a submarine from 1,500 feet (457 m), after which an oil slick and debris are seen.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 5 B-24's bomb the airfields at Kahili and Ballale Island during the night of 23/24 May. 10 B-17's, attempting a follow-up strike, abort because of bad weather. While other aircraft are successfully laying mines in the N Solomons in the Buin area, 19 B-17's and B-24's, in a diversionary raid, bomb the Buin-Kahili-Tonolai shoreline area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's hit the harbor and airfield at Kavieng, the airfield at Gasmata, and the village of Ubili. The 13th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) transfers with B-25's from Port Moresby to Dobodura.

PACIFIC: The large Japanese Naval Force consisting of the battleships HIJMS Musashi, HIJMS Kongo and HIJMS Haruna; the aircraft carrier HIJMS Hiyo; the heavy cruisers HIJMS Tone and HIJMS Chikuma; and five destroyers that departed Truk Atoll in the Caroline Islands on 16 May, arrives in Tokyo Harbor and joins the Attu relief force.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, 6 B-24's and 12 B-25's fly 3 air-ground support missions to Attu. Due to bad weather they are routed to Kiska. Weather there is also poor and only 1 B-25 bombs the Main Camp area. Next, 3 B-24's and 18 P-38's fly 3 air cover missions to Attu. The last of these missions is notified by a PBY that 16 Japanese bombers are W of Attu. 5 of the P-38's then intercept the bombers over Attu, which jettison their bombs and close formation. The P-38's score 5 kills and 7 probables. 2 P- 38's are lost. The 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group begins a movement from Fort Glenn, Umnak to Shemya. The air echelon is operating with P-40's from Amchitka Island.
On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Americans begin a two-pronged attack on Fish Hook Ridge located southwest of Attu Village between Chichagof Harbor and the east arm of Holtz Bay. The 4th Infantry Regiment attacks the west face while the Southern Landing Force attacks the east face. The attacks are stopped cold by the Japanese.
A Navy construction battalion lands on Attu to begin construction of an airbase.

USA: The USS New Jersey BB-62 is commissioned. The sister ships of the Iowa class are: Iowa, Missouri and Wisconsin. She displaces 45,000 tons, with a length of 887 feet 7 inches, a draft of 38 feet and beam of 108 feet 1 inch. Powered by 4 Westinghouse turbines fired by 8 boilers, with 212,000 shaft horsepower, she has a top speed of 33+ knots.
She will carry a crew (WWII) of 120 officers and 3,000 enlisted men. Nine 16"/50 cal guns in 3 turrets are the main armament, with 20 5"/38 cal dual purpose guns in twin mounts for the secondary armament. AA weapons include 64 40mm AA guns in 16 guad mounts and 49 20mm AA guns. She carries 3 Vought OS2U Kingfisher floatplanes.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Territory of Hawaii, a flight of P-40's on patrol from Kauai bomb a submarine from 1,500 feet (457 m), after which an oil slick and debris are seen.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 5 B-24's bomb the airfields at Kahili and Ballale Island during the night of 23/24 May. 10 B-17's, attempting a follow-up strike, abort because of bad weather. While other aircraft are successfully laying mines in the N Solomons in the Buin area, 19 B-17's and B-24's, in a diversionary raid, bomb the Buin-Kahili-Tonolai shoreline area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's hit the harbor and airfield at Kavieng, the airfield at Gasmata, and the village of Ubili. The 13th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 3d Bombardment Group (Dive) transfers with B-25's from Port Moresby to Dobodura.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

ALASKA: 2 of 3 air-ground support missions to Attu, together 6 B-24's, 11 B-25's, and 1 F-5A, bomb Attu. The third mission is cancelled, except for 2 B-25's which do not hear the cancelling order. 3 B-24's and 14 P-38's fly 3 more air cover missions over Attu but make no contacts.
On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Americans
launch another attack on Fishhook Ridge in the morning but the Japanese repel the attackers.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's pound Lakunai Airfield while B-25's hit the runway at Gasmata. In Timor, B-25's bomb Penfoei.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2008)

CBI BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) HQ 341st Bombardment Group (Medium) and it's 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) transfer to Kurmitola, India. Group HQ transfers from Chakulia, India while the 490th, which has been operating from Chakulia, India since 20 May, transfers with B-25's from Ondal, India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Single heavy bombers bomb coastal airfields and villages; in New Guinea they hit Madang, Kakakog, and Simbang; in the Bismarck Archipelago, they hit Cape Gloucester and attack barges off Gavuvu.

ALASKA: On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Americans again attack Fishhook Ridge and manage to take control of the base of the snow covered ridge as well as isolated slopes.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2008)

CANADA: Canadians begin to ration meat.

ALASKA: On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the American troops of the 4th and 32d Infantry Regiments are able to crawl above a snow covered trench on Fishhook Ridge and attack the Japanese in the trench from the high ground. This results in the capture of most of the ridge.
The USAAF's Eleventh Air Force dispatches eight B-24s and eleven B-25s to fly air-ground support and bomb enemy positions on Attu; two B-24s and 12 P-38s fly air cover sorties and also patrol and strafe Japanese positions on the Island. On Kiska Island, three F-5A Lightnings fly a photo recon mission while three attack missions are flown by nine B-25s and 16 P-40s; targets include gun emplacements on North Head and the eastern end of the runway.
The gunboat USS Charleston bombards the Japanese positions in the Chichagof Harbor area.
The Japanese begin Operation KE, the evacuation of personnel from Kiska Island. The submarine HIJMS I-7 lands two tons of weapons and ammunition and six tons of food and takes off 49 sailors, seven soldiers and four civilians.

PHILIPINES: In the Philippines, the submarine USS Trout lands a party of men and equipment on Basilan Island off the coast of Zamboanga, Mindanao Island, to set up an intelligence gathering facility. A second group of coastwatchers is landed near Zamboanga.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Gilbert Islands, 3 B-24's from Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands fly a reconnaissance-bombing mission over Abemama. Bombs are dropped on a barracks area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) 9 B-24's and B-25's bomb Madang town area and Madang Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2008)

ALASKA: On Attu Island in the Aleutians in the late afternoon, a U.S. Army assault force attacks up a 60 degree incline in the Fishhook Ridge sector and cuts off the Japanese escape route to Chichagof Valley. The final Japanese defensive line, Buffalo Ridge, is almost taken by the Americans. About half of the 2,300 Japanese on Attu have been killed to date.
Attu is covered by 1 B-25 flying ground support, bombing and strafing troops and dropping photos taken on the previous day to friendly forces, and by 1 B-24 and 6 P-38's flying air cover. 6 P-40's fly an attack and reconnaissance mission to Kiska, concentrating on Little Kiska and on the Main Camp area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's and B-25's pound the Lae town area and airfield. Other B-25's hit enemy forces at Labu and Jacobsens Plantation. Finschhafen, Saidor, Kakakog, and Langgoer are hit by single-plane strikes.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) In the Gilberts, 3 B-24's from Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands fly a reconnaissance-bombing mission over Abemama Island, dropping six 500- pound bombs.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 16 P-40's, operating in 2 forces, dive-bomb railroad yards at Yoyang damaging tracks, warehouses, and the roundhouse. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38's and P-40's, along with naval aircraft, attempt a strike on the Kolombangara area and Munda but are hampered by bad weather. Some of the Navy TBF bombers manage to bomb the runway and revetment area at Munda. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's attack Wewak, Dagua, and Boram Airfields and bomb the Wewak-Dagua coast road.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutians, no missions are flown. All of Attu Island is secure after 19 days of fighting. US ground forces land on Shemya.
The final Japanese counterattack on Attu in the Aleutians is carried out with fanatical determination.
Amplifying the above:
On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, the Japanese commander elects to stake all in a desperate counterattack against American lines tonight. His plan is to penetrate the enemy's lines and seize the artillery positions and then destroy the U.S. main base at Massacre Bay and force a general reembarkation of U.S. troops.
Before the attack, all casualties in the Japanese hospital commit suicide and then a little over 1,000 Japanese troops attack and push aside a surprised infantry company, and sweep headlong toward Massacre-Sarana Pass. There engineers and service troops, with ten minutes' warning, hastily organized defense lines and in desperate hand-to-hand combat broke the force of the attack.
A few enemy detachments won through the pass but were brought up just short of a battery of 105 mm howitzers. The Japanese Imperial General Headquarters abandons its plan to evacuate Attu.

US ground forces are landed on Shemya, the same day Attu was declared secured. [This was a shore-to-shore operation from Attu. Original plans for the invasion of Attu had called for occupation of Shemya first and construction of a fighter strip by Seabees in three weeks, but shipping
and other problems ruled this out.
Amplifying the above, these troops were from the 4th Infantry Regiment and they had to endure a six hour voyage over heavy seas to get to Shemya. As far as Attu being secured, since the Japanese banzai charge occurred during the night of 29/30 May, the island was not declared secured until 30 May.

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 9 B-24's bomb Ichang. 4 P-40's hit targets of opportunity in Tengchung and Lungling areas. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb Madang and Alexishafen. Heavy and medium bombers, operating individually or in flights of 2 bombers, attack the town, airfields, shipping, docks, and other targets at various places, including Babo, Nabire, Saidor, Finschhafen, and Manam Island; Cape Gloucester; Damar Island, Soemba, and Soembawa in the Sunda Islands; and Dili and Penfoei.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) The US Army retakes Attu. 8 P-40's fly 4 reconnaissance missions to Kiska. 3 air-ground support missions to Attu by 7 B-24's and 12 B-25's drop no bombs there and instead bomb Kiska installations. 2 B-24's and 12 P-38's fly air cover missions over Attu and patrol the area. 3 F-5A's fly photo reconnaissance and 8 P-40's attack and strafe tents and troops and blast the runway at Kiska. 
On Attu Island in the Aleutian Islands, organized Japanese resistance ends. The Americans find 2,351 Japanese dead and an additional few hundred are presumed to have been buried in the hills by the Japanese. Only 28 Japanese surrender. Out of a force of 15,000 American soldiers, 549 are killed, 1,148 wounded and about 2,100 are taken out of action by disease and nonbattle injuries. Trench foot is the most common affliction. Most of the nonbattle cases are exposure, victims of the weather and inadequate clothing and boots. The men of the 7th Infantry Division were issued standard field jackets and leather boots which got wet and froze during the cold nights on the island. For the upcoming invasion of Kiska Island, the assault troops would be equipped with clothing and footwear better suited for the cold weather, i.e., parkas instead of field jackets and arctic shoes instead of leather boots. The landing force would consist of combat veterans of Attu or troops trained at Adak in the type of fighting encountered on Attu.
The Japanese submarine I-21 lands nine tons of weapons and ammunition and six tons of food and evacuates 44 sailors and 16 soldiers.

USN/HAWAII: The first new aircraft carrier to arrive in the Pacific in a year, USS
Essex (CV-9) with Carrier Air Group Nine (CVG-9) arrives at Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 19th Fighter Squadron, 318th FG transfers with P-40's from NAS Barbers Point, Territory of Hawaii to Kipapa Field, Territory of Hawaii. 

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 7 B-24's bomb artillery positions S of Ichang. 4 P-40's bomb and strafe Tengchung and targets of opportunity along the Burma Road and at Lamaing, Burma; 8 others on offensive sweep strafe several targets of opportunity in the Ichang area; 11 others hit riverboats at Shasi and trains NE of Yoyang. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's bomb Wewak, Boram, and Madang. In the Celebes, B-24's hit the Kendari area.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, 5 F-5A's fly separate photo missions. 6 B-24's, 10 B-25's, 37 P-40's and 8 P-38's fly attack missions to Kiska. Their targets include Gertrude Cove, AA installations, trenches, the North Head runway, and a vessel.
The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-24 is getting ready to sail in an attempt to rescue personnel from Attu Island. The sub approaches the entrance to Chichagof Harbor three times in early June and then sails for Kiska Island. 

CBI CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 9 B-24's, escorted by US and Chinese P-40's, bomb Ichang Airfield. The heavy bombers and fighters shoot down 5 fighters of an intercepting group of about 20. 1 Chinese P-40 is lost. 6 P-4O's on armed reconnaissance over the Siaokan area blast a train and strafe a troop concentration.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomons, 3 B-24's on armed reconnaissance over S Bougainville bomb the Numa Numa area and Tinputs. A small coastal vessel at Tinputs is set afire.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-24's pound Lae Airfield and the town area.

RAAF: Lost on a training flight is Beaufighter A19-73.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, 2 P-40's, 1 B-24, and 1 F-5A fly weather reconnaissance and photo runs and 8 B-25's, 18 P-38's, and 20 P-40's, fly 7 attack missions to Kiska Island. Targets include parked aircraft and installations, runway, gun positions, radar, and tents on South Head, North Head, Gertrude Cove and Main Camp. The 36th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group, based on Amchitka Island begins operating from Adak Island with B-24's. During Jun 43, the 73d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group transfers from Umnak Island to Amchitka Island with B-25's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 20 P-40's dive-bomb warehouses and railroad yards at Changanyi, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During Jun 43, the 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group which has been operating from Guadalcanal with P-39's since Jan 43, returns to it's base on New Caledonia.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's hit Bogadjim and vicinity. B-24's bomb Lae Airfield and nearby area. Lost is B-17E "Texas #6" 41-9207 on a recon mission.

USN: Lost in a mid-air collision is F4U 02499.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Runner, CO Joseph H. Bourland, Is later determined to be missing during June between Midway and Japan-possibly lost to mines. All hands are lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2008)

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-9 lands 17 tons of weapons and ammunition and 11 tons of food on Kiska Island. The sub then evacuates 55 sailors, ten soldiers and 14 civilians.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 5 B-25's, escorted by 10 P-4O's, bomb Pailochi Airfield. 18 P-4O's strafe troop barges and launches at Itu and 6 long columns of troops E of Changyang.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, 2 B-24's on armed reconnaissance attack gun positions, cargo boats, and shipping at Numa Numa and Tinputs.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's bomb airfields at Wewak, Boram, Dagua, and But. Isolated shipping strikes result in little damage to vessels and barges.

NEIAF - Lost on an attack against Japanese shipping is B-25C N5-150. 

USN - Lost on a search mission is SBD 10697.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) Weathered out from Kiska Island in the Aleutian Islands are 3 weather missions flown by 2 B-24's and 2 P-40's, as well as 2 attack missions by 2 B-24's and 6 fighters.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 3/4 Jun, B-17's bomb Kahili Airfield and the Moliko River area. B-24's attack small vessels at Tinputs and Teop sinking 1 and firing the other.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb a supply dump area at Dobo, New Guinea. Other targets attacked in the Netherland East Indies suffer little damage.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 6 B-24's following a Navy PV make a radar-bombing run over North Head. 14 P-40's and P-38's bomb North Head, Main Camp and Little Kiska Island. 4 P-38's and 1 B-24 flying air cover over Attu make no enemy contact. The 404th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group based on Adak begins operating from Amchitka with B-24's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's bomb airfields at Boram, Wewak and Dagua, New Guinea. B-25's hit Koepang and Lautem, Timor.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2008)

ALASKA: IJMS I-175 lands a ton of weapons and ammunition and 15 tons of food and then evacuates 56 sailors and four Japanese civilians.

PHILIPINES: The submarine USS Nautilus lands 90 tons of supplies on Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands and an officer tasked with establishing a communications network.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, 7 B-24's, 6 B-25's, and 6 P-40's fly weather reconnaissance and radar-bombing missions over Kiska Island, being handicapped by poor weather and mechanical trouble.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, P-40's strafe troop columns near Peiyang and hit a barge and boat NW of Yoyang.

USN: In the early morning, a formation of B-17s bombed Japanese installations at Kahili, Buin area. At about noon of the same day a formation of SBD's and TBF's , escorted by P-40's, F4U's and P-38's fighters, attacked a Japanese destroyer, a corvette and a cargo vessel in the Bougainville area. Several large bomb hits were scored on the destroyer which undoubtedly sank. The corvette and the cargo vessel were set on fire.
In the above action the U. S. attacking planes were engaged by a large force of Japanese Zero fighters. U. S. pilots shown down 15 Zeros and damaged 3 others. Four U. S. planes are missing. Lost are: PBY 08078, SBD-3 06520, SBD-3 06524, SBD 06683 and F4U 02499 VMF-112 (lost over Russells).

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG which has been operating from Guadalcanal Island with B-24's since 25 Apr 43 returns to it's base on Fiji.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) HQ 345th Bombardment Group (Medium) and it's 498th, 499th, 500th and 501st Bombardment Squadrons arrive with B-25's at Port Moresby from the US. The group will fly it's first mission on 21 Jun. Lost on a reconnaissance mission to New Britain is F5A Lightning 42-13073 (pilot later rescued).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 5 P-40's strafe trucks, barracks, and personnel at Tangyang; at least 15 trucks are burned and considerable damage is done to the barracks area. 11 P-40's hit the approaches to a bridge at Puchi; 2 locomotives in the area are destroyed. 10 other P-40's attack Shasi Airfield and hit river shipping; in the general area. 7 B-25's bomb the airfield at Pailochi.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, P-38's, P-40's, and Navy and Marine fighters and dive bombers attack shipping off Buin scoring damaging hits on a destroyer and 2 smaller vessels; 15 Japanese airplanes are claimed shot down. Other P-38's and P-40's strafe the Luti Bay area of Choiseul. HQ 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) transfers from Fiji to Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) On Timor, B-24's hit the town of Koepang and the airfield at Penfoei.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-24 reports that it is approaching Kiska to land supplies and evacuate personnel. The sub is never heard from again.

USA: Less than two weeks after the home front riots in Los Angeles, California - Detroit, Michigan exploded in violence fed by rumors and resentment of blacks working in defense plants. At the end of this forgotten chapter of American history, 25 blacks and nine whites lay dead. Detroit citizens of all races called the awful event "bloody week." While war raged abroad, war of a different kind raged at home.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-38's and P-40's, along with Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) P-40's and Navy and Marine fighters, intercept a large force of fighter-escorted dive bombers on a mission against Allied shipping off Guadalcanal. Fighters from the newly-opened Banika Island bases initiate the interception. A running fight develops and extends down to Guadalcanal. More than 20 Japanese aircraft are downed; 9 Allied fighters are lost but all the pilots are recovered. Some of the Zeros were performing glide bombing attacks.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's attack Wewak, Lae, Madang, and Kesup hitting town areas and airfields, and strafe sampans on the Sepik River.

ALASKA: The USAAF's Alexi Point Airfield and Naval Air Facility Attu are established on Attu Island, Aleutian Islands, just seven days after the island was declared secured.

USA: The Commander in Chief, U.S. Fleet established a project for airborne test, by Commander Fleet Air, West Coast, of high velocity, "forward shooting" rockets. These rockets, which had nearly double the velocity of those tested earlier at Dahlgren, had been developed by a rocket section, led by Dr. C. C. Lauritsen, at the California Institute of Technology under National Defense Research Committee auspices and with Navy support. This test project, which was established in part on the basis of reports of effectiveness in service of a similar British rocket, completed its first airborne firing from a TBF of a British rocket on 14 July and of the CalTech round on 20 August. The results of these tests were so favorable that operational squadrons in both the Atlantic and Pacific Fleets were equipped with forward firing rockets before the end of the year.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) A C-47 is the first USAAF airplane to land on Attu, landing fighters crews at Alexai Point. All other flying is cancelled due to weather.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 7 B-24's and 6 B-25's, with P-40 escorts, are dispatched to bomb shipping and dock installations at Haiphong. Bad weather prevents striking the primary targets; alternates, including Hongay shipping, rail yard, and power facilities, Gia Lam Airfield, and warehouses E of Hanoi are bombed. P-40's bomb and strafe Japanese HQ at Tatung, China barracks E of Lamaing, Burma on the Salween River, and a camp N of Lungling, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's on armed reconnaissance bomb Kahili Airfield and Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb Koepang and hit the area SE of Dili. B-24's unsuccessfully attack shipping at Waingapoe, in the Sunda Islands and off Wewak.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 6 P-4O's damage a railroad bridge at Puchi, China and strafe nearby railroad yards.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, B-24's on reconnaissance attack a small vessel WNW of Cape Henpan. B-17's, P-40's, and P-38's' pound the airfields at Munda and Vila.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, 2 B-24's bomb the town area of Manokwari and Nabire Airfield. A lone B-17 bombs Unea Island in the Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 7 B-24's, 8 B-25's, 12 P-40's, and 2 F-5A's fly weather reconnaissance, attack, and photo missions to Kiska Island and Little Kiska Island. Targets include gun batteries, runway, North Head and Main Camp.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 9 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe 10 barges and a gunboat at Chienli; 1 barge is set aflame. 10 P-40's intercept about 25 airplanes over Hengyang; 1 enemy bomber is shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, P-38's and Navy fighters claim 4 aircraft downed off the N tip of Malaita Island. B-17's and B-24's pound the airfield at Kahili twice during the day.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) More than 20 B-17's and B-24's pound airfields in the Rabaul, New Britain Island area. A single B-24 bombs the town of Sorong and shipping at Kokas.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 7 B-24's, 8 B-25's, 10 P-40's, 4 P-38's, and 2 F-5A's fly weather, photo, reconnaissance, and attack missions to Kiska Island. Main targets are Gertrude Cove and Main Camp, South Head, North Head, runway, and offshore barges. Fighter bombing and strafing, and subsequent bomber runs over emplacements, are effectively coordinated. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) Eight P-40's hit a camp on the Salween River, trucks at Mangshih, and warehouses at Tungling, China.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's again bomb the airfield at Rabaul and hit targets of opportunity at Gasmata and along the shore of Keravia Bay. In New Guinea, B-25's pound areas along Huon Gulf coast, hitting Kela Point, Salamaua and the bridge at Nuk Nuk. P-40's strafe a submarine off Cape Nelson. In Timor, Koepang is thoroughly blasted by B-24's while Penfoei and Dili airfields are hit by light B-25 attacks. The 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group transfers with P-38's from Charters Towers, Australia to Amberley Field, Townsville, Australia. Lost is B-24D "Care Less" 42-40500.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) A detachment of the 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group based at Ft Glenn, Alaska begins operating from Attu Airfield with P-40's

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) USAAF fighters, along with Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF), US Navy, and US Marine Corps fighters, claim over 30 aircraft shot down during the interception of an enemy strike on Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands. 8 Allied fighters are lost, including four F4Fs, one F4U and one RNZAF P-40 (pilot KIA). Two B-24s on reconnaissance over Buka shoot down a G4M1 Betty.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's hit runways at Nabire and Kaimana; a lone B-25 bombs and strafes barges S of Langemak Bay. Dick Bong gets his 11th kill when he downs an Oscar.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 9 B-25's attack the Meza railway bridge on the Mandalay- Myitkyina line, causing minor damage.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 11 B-25's supported by 14 P-40's, bomb hangars and the depot area at Nanchang Airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's again bomb Kahili Airfield. The 371st and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group transfers from Kahuku and Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii respectively to Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands with B-24's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's bomb airfields in the Rabaul area and at Gasmata. Lost to J1N1 night fighter is B-17F "Georgia Peach" 41-24454. B-25's hit Dili and Koepang and bomb and strafe barges off the Huon Peninsula, at Jacob Island, off Cape Gerhards, and S of Cape Cretin, New Guinea. Single B-24's bomb Lahang Airfield and attack a freighter in Humboldt Bay, both in New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) One B-24 from Funafuti Atoll, Ellice Islands bombs the runways at Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert Islands.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) Eight P-40's intercept about 8 bombers and 20 fighters 25 mi (40 km) SW of Nanchang, China. The P-40's claim 7 fighters shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 18 B-25's, escorted by F4U's, hit Vila Airfield. 11 B-17's and B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield and hit nearby Shortland.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A single B-24 bombs Lakunai Airfield. Lost on a ferry flight is B-17C 'Pamela / Miss E.M.F." 40-2072 with 40 KIA, 1 survivor.

IJN - Shot down over Guadalcanal is G4M1 1570.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-25's score 2 direct hits on the bridge at Myitnge, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) Ten B-25's, escorted by 12 P-40's, support Chinese ground forces by bombing positions at Owchihkow, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's bomb the airfield on Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb airfields at Rabaul on New Britain Island in predawn strikes and hit Kendari Airfield, Celebes in the evening. In New Guinea, a single B-25 attacks a power boat in Hanisch Harbor and strafes a beach near Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Search aircraft report nearly 250 Japanese airplanes at Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago and other airfields jammed with aircraft. In air action in the Solomon Islands, about 120 Japanese aircraft converging on Allied vessels off Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the Solomon Islands are met by more than 100 Allied fighters (USAAF, Royal New Zealand Air Force, US Navy and US Marine Corps). The skies over Savo and Tulagi, and Cape Esperance and Koli Point on Guadalcanal Island are filled with dogfights and flak from ship and ground guns. The battle results in the largest single-day Allied aerial victory of the Solomon Islands campaign; 79 airplanes are claimed shot down by Allied fighters, and AA claims 17 more; 6 Allied fighters are lost. The Japanese succeed in damaging 3 ships (2 of which have to be beached) and cause considerable destruction on Guadalcanal. Lost is B-24D 42-40250.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb Koepang and Oeikoesi on Timor and, along with A-20's, hit barges and shore targets at several points along the coasts of NE New Guinea and New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. On a single bomber photo recon over Buka and Bougainville is B-17E "Lucy" 41-2666 two crew members earned the medal of honor.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) During the night of 17/18 Jun, 4 B-24's take off from Funafuti Atoll, Ellice Islands at 2-hour intervals to bomb Tarawa Atoll in the Gilbert Islands. One aborts and another fails to find the target. The 2 heavy bombers bombing the target hit runways, silence an AA battery, and blow up an ammunition dump. The raid is a diversion in support of the first night photo-reconnaissance mission by the VII Bomber Command, during which 3 B-24's photograph Mille Atoll and nearby waters in the Marshall Islands. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) P-40's strafe a warehouse and train S of Chiuchiang and a train N of Nanchang, both in China. Road traffic E of Hanoi, French Indochina is also attacked.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's administer a thorough pounding to the Madang and Salamaua areas. B-24's bomb Sorong and Boela. A single B-24 bombs the airfield at Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island and, during the night of 17/18 Jun, a B-25 attacks power launches nearby, sinking 1 and badly damaging 2 more. The 433d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group transfers with P-38's from Charters Towers, Australia to Amberley Field, Townsville, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 58th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), Seventh Air Force begins a movement from Wheeler Field to Canton with A-24s.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield while B-25's hit Ballale and strafe barges in Wilson Strait.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb and strafe power launches off Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island and Finschhafen, New Guinea, sinking 1 and damaging 2 near the Cape. A single B-17 bombs Unea Island, Bismarck Archipelago while an A-20 on armed reconnaissance during the night of 18/19 Jun bombs and strafes Salamaua, New Guinea and nearby coastal areas.

INDIA: General Auchinleck becomes Commander in Chief in India and General Wavell is the next Viceroy of India. These "promotions" are designed to move them to positions where Churchill feels safe. The other side of the appointments: Churchill had these fellows appointed less to "feel safe" than to use
their talents where they could, in his estimation, be best used. Churchill failed to appreciate Wavell's many qualities as an operational commander and had written the Great Auk off as an administratively
capable but operationally incapapble commander. In Churchill's view, both generals were also smeared with a propensity for ill-luck.

AUSTRALIA: Australian Prime Minister John Curtin announces that Australia is no longer in danger of invasion.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) During the night of 18/19 Jun, 2 B-24's fly photo reconnaissance of Jaluit Atoll in the Marshall Islands from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 18/19 Jun, B-24's bomb Nauru Island in the Gilbert Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's thoroughly pound Vunakanau Airfield. A-20's hit barges in Hanisch Harbor and a trail near the village of Tamigudu, both in New Guinea. Single B-24's bomb Finschhafen, New Guinea area and the airstrip at Rapopo.

PTO: In the Pacific, three U.S. submarines sink two Japanese army cargo ships, a freighter, a coastal minesweeper and a gunboat and damage another gunboat.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) During the night of 19/20 Jun, 3 B-24's from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice Islands fly photo reconnaissance of Jaluit Atoll in the Marshall Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) P-40's join Marine and Navy airplanes in a strike against Vila Airfield. Hits are scored on the runway and dump area. B-24's blast the airfield and other targets at Kahili, and also bomb Kieta.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb airstrip at Rapopo, and airfields at Keravat, and also hit Rabaul town area. A-20's pound the airfield at Lae, New Guinea. 2 B-25's and an A-20 hit Finschhafen and barges and shoreline targets along the coast of New Britain.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands a fighters strip is completed at Shemya. All missions are cancelled due to weather for the tenth straight day. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) One B-24 carries out armed photo reconnaissance over Nonouti Island, Beru Island, and Nukunau Island in the Gilbert Islands.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 7 B-25's, with escort of 8 P-40's, bomb the village of Shihshow. 8 other B-25's, supported by 9 P-40's, are dispatched to attack the Japanese-held village of Hwajung but mistakenly bomb the friendly village of Nanhsien, killing over 50 Chinese. The 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium) transfers with B-25's from Kunming, China to Kweilin, China. The squadron has detachments operating from Hengyang, Suichwan, Nanning and Lingling between Jun 43 and Jun 44.

USN - F4U piloted by Smith ditched off Midway.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In a predawn strike B-25's bomb Koepang on Timor Island. A-20's bomb and strafe airfields at Lae and Lahang while B-25's blast the airfield and general area at Salamaua. A single B-24 bombs MacDonald's Junction, New Guinea and strafes targets of opportunity along the coast S of Buka. Lost is B-25C "Geronimo" 41-12980.

NEW GEORGIA: The US 4th Marine Raider Btn lands at Segi Point on the southern end of New Georgia, British Solomon Islands.

ALASKA: A fighter strip is completed at Shemya in the Aleutian Islands. All missions are cancelled due to weather for tenth straight day.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

AMERICAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, a P-40 sights a submarine 5 mi (8 km) E of Zeto Point. A B-24 then searches the area but makes no contact.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) 3 B-24's from Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands fly photo reconnaissance of Beru Island, Nukunau Island, Tabiteuea Island, Onotoa Island, Tarawa Atoll, and Arorae Island in the Gilbert Islands. 1 of the heavy bombers strafes Arorae.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) Heavy bombers join B-25's in pounding the Ywataung, Burma marshalling yard. Monywa, Burma is also thoroughly bombed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb the Taberfane, New Guinea area.

USMC - Ditched into the lagoon at Midway is F4U Corsair 02326.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-25's and Navy fighters and dive bombers hit Buki village on Buki Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) 17 B-24's bomb shipping, dock area, factory and residential areas of Makassar, Celebes Island. 2 light cruisers are damaged and many buildings along Juliana Quay and in the town area are damaged or demolished. A single B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs the airfield at Lae, New Guinea. HQ 348th Fighter Group and it's 340th, 341st and 342d Fighter Squadrons arrive at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with P-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 2 photo and weather reconnaissance missions by 2 B-24's and 6 attack missions by 25 B-25's, 12 B-24's, and 2 P-38's hit Kiska Island. Targets include gun revetments at Gertrude Cove and AA batteries. The 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group transfers with P-40's from Ft Glenn to Shemya. The squadron also has detachments operating from Amchitka and Attu Airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands during the night of 24/25 Jun, B-24's attack the Kahili area and hit the airfield on Buka Island. During the following day B-25's, escorted by P-40's, hit the runway at Vila Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb and strafe several occupied villages in the Sepu, New Guinea area.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 16 bombers and 28 fighters fly 7 attack, weather reconnaissance and photo missions to Kiska and Little Kiska Islands, starting fires. Intense machinegun fire damages 4 P-38's. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the night of 25/26 Jun, B-24's pound the airfield on Ballale and bomb the Poporang-Buin-Faisi area. P-38's strafe the Rekata Bay area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) During the predawn and early morning hours, B-24's and B-17's bomb the airfield and harbor at Rabaul and the town of Lae. Lost to J1N1 night fighter over Rabaul are: B-17E "Naughty But Nice" 41-2430 and B-17F "Taxpayers Pride" 41-24448.

During the midday, B-25's hit the airfield at Lae and the town of Salamaua. In the early evening B-25's bomb Penfoei, Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS (10th Air Force): 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Karachi, India to Kunming, China with P-40s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): 22nd BG B-26s bomb Lae and Salamaua.

ALASKA: On Kiska Island in the Aluetian Islands, eight 11th Air Force B-24s make a radar run but return with their bombs due to weather. Later, 5 B-24s and 7 B-25s bomb the Main Camp area and vicinity north of Salmon Lagoon. Fourteen B-25s bomb Gertrude Cove, camp areas, and North Head, while seven others abort due to weather. Two P-40s fly reconnaissance over Segula Island but overcast prevents observations. Three USN PV-1s also bomb Gertrude Cove.
The Japanese issue an order for Phase II of the KE Operation, the evacuation of Kiska. The evacuation is to be accomplished in one mission by cruisers and destroyers screened by submarines. 

NEW GEORGIA: In preparation for Operation TOENAILS, the invasion of New Georgia Island in the Solomon Islands on 30 June, the USN's Task Force 36 arrives in the area. TF 36 consists of two aircraft carriers, USS Saratoga and HMS Victorious. Carrier Air Group Three is in USS Saratoga however, VF-5 is
transferred to HMS Victorious while the RN's No. 832 Squadron is transferred to USS Saratoga. This exchange put four squadrons of Wildcat fighters on the RN ship. US Marines leapfrog up the coast via a short sea lift before beginning an overland advance against Viru Harbor, New Georgia in the Solomon Islands. These Marines landed on New Georgia on June 21.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 6 B-25's bomb Gertrude Cove, Little Kiska Island and the southern Main Camp area through holes in the overcast. The mission is partly ineffective because of faulty bomb-release mechanisms.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) A bombing mission against Nauru, Gilbert Islands from Funafuti Atoll, Ellice Islands is hampered by engine trouble and bad weather. 1 B-24 had crashed at Palmyra Island, Oceania the previous day while en route from the Hawaiian Islands to the staging base at Funafuti Atoll. Of the 18 arriving at the forward base, 2 are released from duty because of engine trouble, 2 crash on takeoff, and 8 are grounded after a second crash. 6 heavy bombers are airborne for the mission, 2 abort, 2 fail to find Nauru Island because of heavy front, and 2 drop bombs on the island, with unobserved results.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) HQ 80th Fighter Group and it's 88th and 90th Fighter Squadrons arrive at Karachi, India from the US with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy) transfers with B-24's from the Fiji to Guadalcanal.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (10th Air Force): Colonel Robert C Oliver assumes command of the X Air Service Command. 9th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (attached to USAMEAF) departs India for Palestine with B-17s. Ground echelon leaves from Lahabad, India and air echelon leaves from Baumrauli, India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, 5th Air Force): B-17s hit Lakunai Airfield and Lae Airfield during the night of 28/29 Jun. 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Port Moresby to Woodstock with P-39s.

NEW GEORGIA: US cruisers and destroyers bombard positions at the Japanese naval base at Shortland in the Northern Solomon Islands.
Amplifying the above:
In the Solomon Islands during the night of 29/30 June, four cruisers and four destroyers of the USN's Task Unit 36.2.1 bombards the Vila-Stanmore area on Kolombangara Island and the Buin-Shortland area on Bougainville Island. At the same time, three light minelayers of Task Unit 36.2.2 sow mines off Shortland Harbor on Bougainville and between Alu and Munda Islands. One of the minelayers also mines an area off New Georgia Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

NEW GUINEA: US forces landed on Woodlark Island in the SW Pacific.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the weather finally breaks after two weeks of adverse conditions. Sixteen Eleventh Air Force bombers fly armed reconnaissance over Kiska while two bombers attack ground targets. The USN also dispatches three flights of PV-1 Venturas to bomb the island. 

JAPAN: Tokyo: Subhas Chandra Bose broadcasts an appeal for Indians to rise up against the British.

AUSTRALIA: Canberra: The Australian Federal parliament is to be dissolved and a general election will take place in August. The decision to go to the people follows a no-confidence motion in the House of Representatives which was defeated by one vote yesterday. Having denounced the government for failing to reach a national agreement, the opposition now faces the task of defeating the government that will stand on its record in a national crisis. Before deciding on the election John Curtin, the prime minister, has said that the defensive phase of the war was over, and that Australia "could be held as a base from which to launch both limited and major offensives."


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) The invasion of New Georgia Island begins with amphibious landings by US Army and US Marine Corps forces on Rendova. Subsidiary landings take place at other points in the New Georgia area. USAAF and other allied fighters cover the landings. At 1100 hours, 30+ Zekes attack the beachhead; Allied fighters intercept, claiming 16 shot down. At 1500 hours, a large force of fighters, dive bombers, and torpedo-carrying bombers attack the vessels of the Task Force which is handling the landings. F4U's, F4F's and AA down all the torpedo-carrying bombers as they attack vessels however, a torpedo strikes the flagship, the attack transport USS McCawley (APA-4), amidship severely damaging the vessel (later mistakenly sunk by US PT boats). Early in the evening about 30 more Japanese aircraft return to the assault area. Allied fighters claim 18 of these shot down. B-25's and US Navy dive bombers bomb Munda Airfield. A B-24 strike on Kahili aborts because of bad weather. Lost is B-24D Liberator 42-40254.
Amplifying the above:
In Operation TOENAILS, the USN's Task Force 31, supported by land-based Allied aircraft, lands the 172nd Infantry Regiment of the 43d Infantry Division, on Rendova Island in the Solomon Islands; two companies of the 169th Infantry Regiment are also landed on two small islands bracketing the passage through the coral reef to the future landings on New Georgia Island. The 4th Marine Raider Battalion, which had landed at Segi Point on Vangunu Island off the southeast coast of New Georgia Island on 21 June, marches overland to seize Viru Harbor on the southeast coast of Vangunu.
At 1530 hours local, 49 IJN aircraft attack the retiring USN invasion; the attack force consists of 24 torpedo carrying "Betty's" escorted by 25 "Zero's" One "Betty" launches a torpedo that hits the attack transport USS McCawley, the force flagship, in the engine room, killing 15 of her crew, and knocking out all power. The ship is taken under tow but at 1640 hours, all the crew except the salvage party is taken off. At 1730 hours, 30 IJN fighters attack the invasion force and the McCawley is strafed by not damaged. At 2023 hours, the ship is struck by another torpedo and sinks in 30 seconds. The following day, it was learned that six USN PT boats had torpedoed an "enemy" transport in Blanche Channel, after having been informed there were no friendly forces in the area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Allied amphibious forces begin landings, unopposed, at Nassau Bay during the night of 29/30 Jun. Forces push N and S toward the Bitoi River and Tabali Creek, respectively. Troops make contact with enemy forces in the Cape Dinga area S of Nassau Bay. Australians open the assault on Bobdubi Ridge and maintain pressure on the enemy in the Mubo area. B-25's pound Bobdubi Ridge in support of the assault and hit forces at Logui and Salamaua. B-25's also bomb the airfield at Cape Chater on Timor Island. 43rd BG B-24's and B-17's bomb an airfield at Rabaul, lost is B-17F "Pluto" 41-24543. One heavy bomber scores a hit on a cargo vessel off Cape Gloucester. The 57th Troop Carrier Squadron, 375th Troop Carrier Group arrives at Port Moresby from the US with C-47's.
Amplifying the above:
In Operation CHRONICLE, the USN's Task Force 76 lands the 112th Cavalry Regiment and the 158th Infantry Regiment, on Woodlark and Kiriwina Islands in Nassau Bay respectively. At the same time, the 1st Battalion, 162d Infantry Regiment lands in Nassau Bay. Airfield construction soon begins on Woodlark Island.
The landing on 30 June 1943 at Nassau Bay was by a battle group based on US I/162nd Bn. So far as I am aware, there was only one Australian with the landing force (Capt McBride AIF, a liaison officer from General Savige's HQ) and his landing craft did not actually make it until the following night, so the landing was actually an all-US affair.
However, Australians were on-shore to guide the landing craft in. I recall the landing craft were supplied by the 532nd Engineer Boat and Shore Regiment, part of the US 2nd Engineer Special Brigade. Many were destroyed in the exceptionally high surf (fortunately with no loss of life). This influenced General Blamey's subsequent decision to discard Nassau Bay as a staging area for Operation Postern (the capture of Lae).
I/162nd Battalion was commanded by Lt-Col Harold Taylor. I believe the battalion earned a Presidential Unit Citation for its subsequent work in the liberation of Salamaua. It is now part of the Oregon National Guard. "Mackechnie Force" initially referred to the balance of 162nd Regiment (II and III battalions plus attached AAA units and arty). Taylor's I battalion was detached as part of 17 Bde AIF (u/c Brigadier Moten) but was later restored to Mackechnie Force. Mackechnie Force was briefly referred to as "Coane Force" when commanded by Brigadier Ralph Coane but reverted to its former name on Col Mackechnie's return on 13 Aug 43.
Simultaneous landings took place on 30 June 1943 on the Trobriand Islands (Kiriwina and Woodlark) by RCTs from US 6th Army, however both islands were already occupied by Australian forces (a radar station, infantry and native forces). Unfortunately, neither the US landing forces nor the incumbent Australians were advised of the other's presence! Fortunately, good luck and common sense on both sides prevented any "blue on blue" incidents.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) During the month of July: The 21st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group based on Umnak Island ceases operating from Amchitka Island, and The detachment of the 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group that has been operating from Amchitka with P-40's since May 43 returns to it's base on Shemya, and The 632d and 633d Bombardment Squadrons (Dive), 407th Bombardment Group (Dive) based at Drew Field, Tampa, Florida begin operating from Amchitka Island with A-36's.

ANTISUBMARINE WARFARE (AAF ANTISUBMARINE COMMAND) The 27th, 30th and 392d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group based at March Field, California with B-24's, ceases flying ASW missions. The squadrons have been flying these missions since Jan 42.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) The 2d Troop Carrier Squadron, Assam Air Base Command, transfers with C-47's from Yangkai, China to Dinjan, India.During the month of July, the detachment of the 9th Photographic Squadron, Tenth Air Force operating from Dinjan, India with F-4's and F-5's returns to its base at Pandaveswar, India.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) During the month of July, the 69th Bombardment Squadron, 42d BG (Medium) transfers with B-25's from Guadalcanal to New Caledonia; the squadron continues to operate from Guadalcanal until Oct 43.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's bomb and strafe forces in the Duali area as nearby Allied troops consolidate positions along the Sarm of the Bitoi River; other A-20's strafe the Lae area; and B-25's hit Kela Point and Logui. B-17's and B-24's bomb airfields at Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. The 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group transfers with P-38's from Charters Towers, Queensland, Australia to Amberley Field, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. The squadron has yet to enter combat.
US forces advancing from Segi Point, New Guinea capture Viru.

NEW GEORGIA: In the morning, the IJN dispatches 40+ aircraft to attack Allied shipping off New Georgia Island in the Solomon Islands. USN F4F Wildcat pilots shoot down four of 12 "Val" dive bombers and one of 18 "Zero" fighters off Rendova between 1015 and 1100 hours local. At the same time, USAAF P-40 pilots shoot down nine "Vals" and seven "Zekes" between Munda and Rendova Islands between 1020 and 1140 hours.

NEI: The USN submarine USS Gar (SS-206) lands commandoes on Timor Island in the Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEW GEORGIA: The Japanese forces on Rendova Island in the Solomon Islands hold on in the face of the US buildup on the island. A IJN naval force bombarded US positions during the night.
(Thirteenth Air Force) B-25's and US Navy F4U's bomb and strafe a small vessel in the anchorage at Bairoko, sinking the Kashi Maru. 
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE
Over Rendova Island, an estimated 18 IJN "Betty" bombers escorted by estimated 20 IJN "Zeke" fighters attack at 1330 hours local. It is an opportune time because Allied fighter cover had been withdrawn due to impending adverse weather. The bombing kills 59 men on the ground.
During the night of 2/3 July, the IJN cruiser HIJMS Yubari and nine destroyers bombard the beachhead. The IJN ships are engaged by three USN motor torpedo boats but the PTs do not score any hits. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) 3 bombers and 4 P-38's fly 4 reconnaissance missions over Kiska and Segula Islands. 17 B-24's and 16 B-25's then attack Kiska Island in 5 missions, 2 of them radar-guided. Fires are started at several of the targets, which include Gertrude Cove, the harbor, and buildings in the Main Camp area. Intense AA fire damages 3 aircraft. 2 B-25's on a submarine attack hit the Kiska seaplane ramp after making no contact with the target. 2 P-40's cover troops which make an unopposed landing on Rat Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's pound defenses in the Kela Point area and a trail near Logui while a lone B-24 bombs the Salamaua area. The Allied invasion force (the MacKechnie Force) holds firm a beachhead on Nassau Bay, and makes contact with Australian forces to the N. B-17's and B-24's again attack airfields at Rabaul.
In New Guinea, ten Japanese bombers make unopposed bombing and strafing runs against the Allied invasion beaches on Nassau Bay.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) 6 B-24's bomb Main Camp on Kiska Island and take photos of Segula Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-25's hit the oft-bombed bridge at Myitnge, Burma, knocking the S end span into the river.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-25's bomb the airfield and AA positions at Munda.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-24's bomb airfields in the Rabaul, New Britain Island area and hit Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. Koepang on Timor Island is attacked by 2 B-25's. A lone B-17 bombs landing strip at Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEW GEORGIA : The US force advancing from Zanana toward Munda on New Georgia meet heavy Japanese resistance.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-24's attack the Shweli, Burma road bridge but fail to cause appreciable damage.

NEW GEORGIA: (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's pound Bairoko
(JAAF) 16 Ki-21 Sallys of the 14th Sentai (misidentified as Bettys), escorted by Oscars and Zeros, attack the newly landed American forces on the beachheads of Munda and Rendova, they are met by heavy anti-aircraft fire and fighters, losing five bombers, and shooting down three American fighters.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 9 B-24's over Buin fail to find shipping and bomb Munda and Ballale instead.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's bomb and strafe the airfield at Salamaua, Komiatum Track, and HQ areas at Kela and Salamaua.

RAAF: Shot down by US Navy anti-aircraft fire over Nassau Bay is Boomerang A46-88. 

USN - Battle of Kula Gulf (night of July 5-6). Sunk is USS Helena CL-50.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 2 B-24's and 2 P-40's on 3 weather reconnaissance missions report Kiska Island overcast, and take photos of Segula Island. 6 B-24's bomb Main Camp on Kiska. 8 B-25's abort a radar run over Kiska Island when 1 has engine trouble and the others fail to locate a PV Pathfinder. They sight a submarine which crash-dives immediately.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 5 B-25's and 8 P-40's hit runway and revetment area at Pailochi Airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's and B-24's pound airfields at Kahili, on Ballale and on Buka Island. B-25's hit a beached destroyer at Bamberi, New Georgia Island. Heavy raids on Bougainville soften it up for a future target for invasion forces.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's attack the airfield at Penfoei on Timor Island and hit Labu Lagoon area in New Guinea.

JAPAN: The USN submarine USS Permit sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship off the west coast of Hokkaido Island.

NEW GUINEA: The 3d Battalion, 162d Infantry, part of the U.S. 41st Infantry Division's Coane Force, goes ashore at the Nassau beachhead and begins a period of active patrolling. The 2d Battalion, 162d Infantry, takes over positions vacated by the 3d Battalion at Morobe.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The IJN dispatches ten destroyers, seven of them carrying troops and supplies bound for Vila on Kolombangara Island. The USN had been alerted to their voyage yesterday and Task Group 36.1 under Rear Admiral Walden L. Ainsworth, consisting of the light cruisers USS Helena, USS Honolulu and USS St. Louis and four destroyers, is positioned off the northwest corner of New Georgia Island to meet them. What ensued has been called The Battle of Kula Gulf. The first contact is made at 0106 hours local by radar in the IJN destroyer HIJMS Nizuki. TG 36.1 begins firing at 0157 hours and destroys the Japanese destroyer.
However, two other IJN destroyers had fired torpedoes and USS Helena is struck by a torpedo at 0203 hours local and loses her bow back to No. 2 turret; within three minutes, she is struck by two more torpedoes and she sinks. During the battle, six other IJN destroyers are damaged including HIJMS Nagatsuki which grounded near Bambari Harbor and is demolished by USAAF B-25 Mitchells during the day.
Both sides begin a general retirement but not before the Japanese landed troops at Vila. During the night, both sides have destroyers in the area attempting to rescue survivors; one Japanese and two American. Around 0500 hours, HIJMS Amagiri and USS Nicholas exchange torpedoes and then gunfire; Amagiri is hit and retires, leaving the USN to rescue survivors of USS Helena. The USN lose a light cruiser and 168 men; the Japanese lose two destroyers and 300 men.
During the day, 35 USMC TBF Avengers and SBD Dauntlesses attack Japanese positions at Bairoko on New Georgia Island, in support of ground troops. The 169th and 172d Infantry Regiments of the Infantry Division are now on New Georgia I. The 172d closes along the Barike River and the 169th, starts toward the river from Zanana. The Japanese repulse attacks against their road block on the Munda Trail. The troops of USMC Lieutenant Colonel Harry Liversedge, Commanding Officer Northern Landing Force, reaches and crosses the Tamakau River. 
Heavy bombers begin a series of strikes against enemy airfields on Bougainville Island, the next objective in the Solomons. During the evening, 13 USAAF B-24 Liberators attack Kahili Airdrome on Bougainville, seven B-24s attack Buka Airdrome and six B-17 Flying Fortresses bomb Ballale Airdrome. 
A USN PB4Y-1 Liberator of VB-102 based at Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands, piloted by the squadron commander, Lieutenant Commander Bruce A. Van Voorhis, attacks Japanese-held Kapingamarangi Island in the Greenwich Islands, Solomon Islands. [The Greenwich Islands are located about 81 nm (150 km) east of Guadalcanal.] Van Voorhis and his crew made six low-level bombing runs
against a radio station and several strafing runs against three sea-planes and shipping in the lagoon until it was shot down by three "Pete" seaplanes and crashed in the lagoon with no survivors. For his action, Van Voorhis was awarded the Medal of Honor; the co-pilot was awarded the Navy Cross and all other crewmembers were awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross. All awards were made posthumously.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 7 B-25's and 22 P-40's attack shipping at Canton, China. At least 2 interceptors are shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-25's and P-38's attack Vila Airfield and B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield. Lost are B-24D "Scrap Iron" 42-40384 and Hudson NZ2033.
In aerial combat over Rendova Island in the Solomon Islands, USMC F4U pilots shoot down six of 12 "Betty" bombers and ten of 60 "Zero" fighters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-24's and B-25's, along with Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) airplanes, operate in direct support of Allied ground operations in the Mubo area, dropping over 100 tons of bombs on numerous targets as the MacKechnie Force begins an assault on Bitoi Ridge and Australian forces (2/6 Battalion) capture Observation Hill, an important terrain feature W of Mubo.
Some amplification:
Observation Hill was not captured until 12 July, however 7 July marks the opening of the battle by Australian and US troops of the 3rd Australian Division (GOC Maj-Gen Savige). Mubo lies on the southern approaches to Salamaua. It possesses an airstrip (vital in PNG). It also sits astride the only track for miles linking the coastal landing site of Nassau Bay with the inland Bulolo Valley.
The Japanese were in strength at Mubo. Deceptive patrols and small attacks prior to the battle by 15 Australian Brigade (militia and commandos) caused Col Araki to denude Mubo of troops, leaving it to be
defended only by II/66 Bn.
On 7 July, 17th Brigade AIF (2/5 Bn AIF, 2/6 Bn AIF and I/162 US Inf Bn, supported by 1st Aust Mtn Bty and 218 US Fd Arty Bn) launches a double-envelopment against Mubo. Over the next five days the US and Australians conduct numerous small attacks and fighting patrols in close contact with the enemy. On 12 July, with US infantry on the right flank threatening to cut off their withdrawal route, the Japanese abandon Mubo and withdraw to the Mount Tambu line. Observation Hill is occupied on 12 July. Mubo airstrip is ready for medevac by 14 July. Allied casualties are light.

ALASKA: An IJN rescue force of two light cruisers, ten destroyers and an oiler, depart Paramushiru Island in the Kurile Islands at 1600 hours. This force is part of Phase II of the KE-GO Operation to evacuate Japanese personnel from Kiska Island, Aleutian Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) 9 B-25's fly a special mission to Attu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 22 B-24's, escorted by 13 P-40's, attack shipping, docks, and a cement works at Haiphong, French Indochina.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's continue to pound enemy positions around Mubo and along the coast of NE New Guinea, hitting Kela Point and village, Malolo, Buigap Creek, and trails from Salamaua Airfield and Kennedy's Crossing to Logui. Lost is B-25D "Blunder Bus" 41-30028. The 319th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th Bombardment Group transfers with B-24's from Darwin to Port Moresby.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-25's bomb the railroad bridge on the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa, Burma scoring 2 direct hits and leaving the bridge temporarily unusable.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands during the night of 8/9 Jul, B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield and Buin and Poporang. B-25's and several fighters sent against forces near Vella Lavella, fail to locate the target and strafe Buki and Ganongga Islands, and a destroyer beached on SE Kolombangara Island.

NEW GEORGIA: US forces on New Georgia are now advancing on Munda, in the Solomon Islands. In the Solomon Islands, four USN destroyers shell the area near Munda on New Georgia Island. Later in the day, 18 USMC SBD's bomb the
same area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's hit forces in the vicinity of Old Bobdubi, Malolo, and Busama. Lost on a weather mission is B-25 piloted by Webster. On Timor, B-25's hit landing fields, Dili and Cape Chater.

ALEUTIONS: In the Aleutians, the USN destroyer USS Aylwin bombards Japanese installations in the Gertrude Cove area of Kiska Island. The Japanese return fire but do not hit the ship. The IJN makes an unsuccessful attempt to evacuate personnel from Kiska. The two cruisers and eight destroyers retire towards the Kurile Islands.

PHILIPINES: In the Philippines, a USN submarine lands men, equipment and ammunition on Negros Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) The Eleventh Air Force attacks the Japanese Home Islands for the first time as 8 B-25's raid Paramushiru Island in the Kurile Islands, scoring hits on the S part of Shimushu, Paramushiru Island, Kurile Strait, and northern Paramushiru Island, in dead reckoning runs when solid cloud cover prevents a maximum altitude attack. No AA fire is encountered and no enemy aircraft are sighted. The B-25's stage through Attu Airfield on returning to Adak Airfield. 6 B-24's, originally slated to accompany the B-25's to Paramushiru and 5 other B-25's are on short notice dispatched to attack a convoy off Attu. They claim 2 medium freighters sunk in deck-level strikes.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 9 B-24's bomb the dock area at Haiphong, French Indochina.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's pound Kahili Airfield. Lost is B-24D "Alley Cat" 42-40646. Seabees report a 3,300' airstrip at Segi Point available for limited operations; this provides an emergency landing field only 40 mi (64 km) from Japanese facilities at Munda.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's pound Salamaua, Logui, and the SE bank of the Francisco River as Allied ground forces effect junction at Buigap Creek cutting communications between Salamaua and Mubo; a single B-24 bombs the village of Kela. B-24's bomb Boela and Babo.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 5 B-24's take off to attack Paramushiru Island in the Kurile Islands and fly a shipping search but are turned back by bad weather. A shipping search by 5 B-25's finds nothing. 6 B-25's and 6 B-24's in 3 missions (one by radar) attack North Head and Main Camp on Kiska Island sighting new excavations near Sredni Point, strafe a tent near Haycock Rock, and also fly over Segula Island.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) 3 B-24's from Funafuti Island in the Ellice Islands fly a photo reconnaissance mission to Makin; 2 of the B-24's bomb the island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) A few B-24's hit the port of Haiphong, French Indochina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 3 B-24's bomb the Haiphong harbor area, 3 bomb shipping in the Campha Port area, and 8 pound positions and barracks area at Kunlong, China; and P-40's strafe traffic between Lao Kay and Cha Pa, and hit oil storage area SW of Lao Kay.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's and B-17's attack Kahili Airfield, hitting revetments E and W of the strip. In the Solomon Islands during the day, USAAF and USMC pilots shoot down eleven Zero's and a Betty bomber.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A-20's and B-25's blast positions in the battle zone from Nassau Bay inland to the Mubo area, hitting the trail ketween Logui and Kennedy's Crossing, the Bobdubi and Bobdubi Ridge areas, Salamaua, Kela Point and villages scattered through the area. Other B-25's bomb Penfoei on Timor. B-17's and B-24's pound airfields in the Rabaul area. B-17F "Black Jack" 41-24521 ditches near Boga Boga. Lost is P-38G piloted by Neater. 
The 19th Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium) transfers with B-26's from Woodstock to Dobodura. The 19th, which has been in combat in the SWPA since Apr 42, was pulled out of combat in Jan 43 for R&R. The squadron will fly it's first combat mission on this tour on 27 Jul 43.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In French Indochina, 7 B-24's attack docks and shipping at Campha Port, shipping at Ha Long Bay, and railroad yards, power plant, and warehouses at Hongay. The B-24's claim critical damage to 2 freighters; and P-40's strafe trucks S of Ha Giang. The flight of the 9th Photographic Squadron (Light), Tenth Air Force operating from Kunming, China and it's detachment operating from Kweilin,
China with F-4's return to their base at Pandaveswar, India. The 21st Photographic Squadron, 5th Photographic Reconnaissance and Mapping Group dispatches a flight with F-5's from Bishnupur, India to Kunming and Kweilin, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 10 B-25's attack Vila Airfield, which is hit later in the day by B-24's on armed reconnaissance. 17 B-24's pound the airfield on Ballale. Several fighters join US Navy dive bombers in strikes on AA and bivouacs in the Munda area.
In the Solomons, USAAF and USMC pilots shoot down six Zero's over New Georgia and Rendova during the day. A USAAF P-38 Lightning pilot shoots down a Betty bomber at 2000 hours.

USN - Lost is PBY Catalina 08246

RAAF - Lost is Beaufort A9-225 off Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) 13 B-24's bomb airfields and the town area in Rabaul, New Britain Island and vicinity. In the Moluccas Islands, 2 B-25's hit Lingat Airfield and Selaroe Island villages. A lone B-17 bombs Garove Island in the Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2008)

NEW GEORGIA: USN Task Group 36.1 under Rear Admiral Walden L. Ainsworth engages IJN forces under Rear Admiral Izaki Shunji during the Battle of Kolombangara. The Allied forces consist of the light cruisers HMNZS Leander, USS Honolulu and USS St. Louis and ten destroyers; the Japanese force consists of the light cruiser HIJMS Jintsu and five destroyers.
The battle began at 0110 hours local when the Allied ships opened fire; HIJMS Jintsu is sunk by gunfire and torpedoes and the destroyer HIJMS Yukikaze is damaged. But four Japanese destroyers, waiting for the Allied ships to turn, launch 31 torpedoes at the formation. USS Honolulu, USS St. Louis and the destroyer USS Gwin, maneuvering to bring their main batteries to bear on the enemy, turn right into the path of the deadly "long lance" torpedoes. USS Honolulu is struck by a torpedo on the starboard side at 0211 hours causing hull damage; USS St. Louis took a torpedo which hit well forward and twisted her bow, but caused no serious casualties; and USS Gwin received a torpedo hit amidships in her engine room. USS Gwin is scuttled by another destroyer; 61 men perish on the ship. 
Interesting note to this action: It should also be noted that light cruiser HMNZS LEANDER was torpedoed and seriously damaged. Her Commander (second-in-command) was Commander Stephen W. Roskill RN, who later wrote the official history of the Royal Navy in the war, "The War at Sea."

In the first mission of its kind in the South Pacific theater, 12 USMC SBD Dauntlesses attack Japanese positions within 1,000 yards (914 m) of U.S. Army infantry positions on New Georgia Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) 16 B-25's lay mines in the Irrawaddy River, Burma.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-17's and B-24's, operating individually, bomb the airfield, town area, harbor, and other targets in the Lae area; B-25's blast positions in the Salamaua area, along the road between Kela and MacDonald's Junction, and hit AA guns at Salamaua and MacDonald's Junction; and ground forces clear the Mubo area and Lababia Ridge of the enemy. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group arrives at Brisbane, Queensland, Australia from the US.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, B-25's and P-40's strike small craft in Hunda Cove and Beagle Channel off New Georgia Island; 2 barges and a small vessel are claimed destroyed. B-24's and B-17's pound airfields on Ballale and Buka Island, and at Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's bomb and strafe the Orodubi area; and a single B-17 hits Lae. B-24's bomb Koepang on Timor Island. P-39 piloted by Dannacher force lands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 1 B-24 and 2 P-39's fly reconnaissance over Kiska and Segula Islands. 9 B-24's and 14 B-25's bomb Kiska Island targets including AA batteries at North Head, Jeff Cove and Gertrude Cove. Fires are started. 1 bomber turns back with 3 engines and jettisons bombs, another crashes on return. AA fire damages a B-25.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) The 71st Liaison Squadron is activated at Ondal, India, assigned to the Tenth Air Force. The squadron will be equipped with L-4's and L-5's and enter combat in Oct 43.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, B-25's, P-40's, and P-38's strafe 2 barges NE of Ganongga Island, leaving them sinking. A large enemy force, estimated at 27 bombers and 40-50 Zekes, is intercepted over Vella Lavella Island by USAAF and other Allied fighters, which claim 15 bombers and 30 Zekes destroyed, against 3 losses.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, A-20's hit positions along the Orodubi-Komiatum Track.

NEW GEORGIA: US General Griswold replaces General Hester on New Georgia, in the Solomon Islands.
40 Japanese aircraft are lost in a battle of Rendova in the Solomon Islands while the US forces lose only 3.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In the last Japanese attempt to mount an air attack against Allied forces in the central Solomon Islands, the IJN dispatches an estimated 27 Bettys and 40-50 Zero's fighters to attack shipping and ground targets between 1430 and 1530 hours; they are met over Rendova Island by USAAF P-40s, USMC Corsairs and USN Wildcats. The U.S. forces shoot down 15 "Bettys" and 30 "Zekes" with the loss of just three U.S. aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Note to all:

I will be on vacation till the end of the month.

I will update this thread when I get back.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 30+ B-24's and B-17's pound Kahili Airfield. In the Buin, Bougainville-Faisi area, 7 B-24's join 70+ US Navy dive bombers and 100+ USAAF, Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF), US Navy, and US Marine Corps fighters in an attack on shipping. Allied airplanes claim 40+ aircraft destroyed or damaged; 7 vessels, including a destroyer, are sunk.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) A single B-24 bombs forces at MacDonald's Junction, New Guinea. Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) airplanes hit positions to the SW.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) The 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth Air Force, transfers from Ondal, India to Ramgarh, India and begins training with L-4's and L-5's.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: (USN) Five PB4Ys that took off from Guadalcanal on a predawn attack on Kahilli. Two from VB-102 and three from VB-101 dropped cluster bombs from 12,000' over Kahilli. On the return leg, two from VB-102 were jumped by a J1N1 Irving night fighter, likely from 251st Kokutai (from Ballale?). One fighter was seen to crash and burn. PB4Y-1 31952 was observed to going down. Lost on Espiritu Santo is TBF 6240
(Thirteenth Air Force) 7 B-24's and 70+ US Navy and Marine Corps airplanes, escorted by 100+ USAAF and Allied fighters, attack shipping off Buin. The B-24's claim hits on 2 cargo vessels, and the dive bombers claim serious damage of 3 destroyers, a patrol ship, an oiler, a merchant ship, and the 2 cargo vessels. In the air battle, Allied aircraft claim 40+ Zekes and at least 4 float planes shot down; 5 Allied airplanes are lost. Sunk is Hatsuyuki.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In the Northern Solomons during the morning, seven USAAF B-24s, 36 USMC and USN SBD Devastators and 35 USN TBF's escorted by 114 Allied fighter (RNZAF P-40s, USAAF P-38's and USMC F4U's) attack Japanese shipping at Buin, Bougainville. The Allies sink a destroyer and damage three other vessels. There is heavy fighter opposition and 49 Japanese aircraft are shot down; the Allies lose one F4U, two P-38s, an SBD and a TBF.
The 75th Bombardment Squadron, 42d BG , which has been operating from New Caledonia Island with B-25's, returns to it's base on Guadalcanal Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) During the night of 17/l8 Jul, B-25's bomb Lautem on Timor while B-24's bomb Adaoet Island in the Moluccas Islands. In New Guinea during the day, B-25's pound the airfield, Army HQ and defensive positions, and the general area in and around Salamaua as Allied forces from the Nassau Bay-Mubo area begin a drive on Salamaua; the drive is a secondary effort designed to divert enemy attention from a subsequent Allied campaign to secure the Markham River Valley and Huon Peninsula and thus gain control of Vitiaz Strait and Dampier Strait.

NG: Units of the Australian 3rd and US 41st Divisions move toward Salamaua, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 2 B-24's and 6 B-25's bomb Gertrude Cove and Main Camp on Kiska Island. 6 B-24's bomb shipping targets between Paramushiru Island and Shimushu Island in the Kurile Islands and completed runway at Murakami Bay on Paramushiru Island, which is also photographed. They observe fires among buildings S and E of this runway. Some of the observed aircraft take to the air and vainly pursue the attackers.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) 6 B-24's, flying out of Funafuti Island in the Ellice Islands, bomb Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll in the Gilbert Islands. Japanese bombers raiding Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands are forced to jettison their bombs at sea because of intense AA and fighter defense.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 7 B-24's bomb shipping at Haiphong and Hongay, French Indochina.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 21 B-24's, 20+ P-40's and P-38's, and 140+ US Navy and Marine Corps dive bombers and fighters thoroughly blast the Kahili area; 15 B-24's concentrate on the airfield; many AA positions are attacked, as are revetments and runways. Hits are claimed on 2 destroyers, and a light craft is sunk. The Allied airplanes claim 21 fighters shot down; 9 US US Navy aircraft are lost. A B-25 off New Georgia Island strafes a motor launch.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) During the night of 18/19 Jul, B-24's bomb the harbor area at Makassar on Celebes Island. In New Guinea, several B-25's, a B-24, and an A-20 bomb and strafe Lokanu, Boisi, Tambu Peninsula, Dot Island, Salamaua, and Komiatum as US forces secure the S headland of Tambu Bay for a supply base. Other B-25's attack barges and shipping off New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago sinking a small cargo vessel off Cape Kwoi.

USMC - F4U piloted by Winnia is lost in a dogfight over Kahilli.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) The 633d, 634th and 635th Bombardment Squadrons (Dive), 407th Bombardment Group (Dive), based at Drew Field, Tampa, Florida begin operating from Amchitka with A-24s. The squadron will fly combat missions 4-13 Aug.

ANTISUBMARINE WARFARE (AAF Antisubmarine Command) The 14th Antisubmarine Squadron (Heavy), 25th Antisubmarine Wing, based at Camp Edward Army Air Field, Falmouth, Massachusetts, begins operating from Langley Field, Hampton, Virginia with B-24's.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-25's damage the approaches to the Shweli, Burma road bridge.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 4 B-24's attack cement works at Haiphong, French Indochina.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-17's bomb Kahili Airfield. B-17's and B-25's hit the airfield on Ballale. B-25's in support of ground forces hit positions in the Bairoko battle area where enemy resistance is fierce.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, a B-25 bombs a bridge over the mouth of the Francisco River; a B-17 hits Finschhafen Airfield; and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Bostons attack a gun position at Komiatum and a military camp at Erskine Creek.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) B-24's attack Mandalay, Burma. The 491st Bombardment Squadron, 341st BG, based at Chakulia, India sends a detachment of ground personnel to Gaya, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) In China, 4 P-40's bomb a warehouse area at Tengchung; 6 others strafe river traffic and railroad targets of opportunity at Sinti, Changanyi, Tingszekiao, Kaiyu, and near Puchi.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 18 B-24's bomb airfields at Kahili and on Ballale. Fighters strafe barges in Pakoi Bay, New Georgia Island.
In the Solomons during the night of 19/20 July, USN PBY Catalinas and eight USMC TBF Avengers attack an IJN surface force between Vella Lavella and Choiseul Islands sinking a destroyer and damaging a heavy cruiser and a destroyer. During the day, USAAF B-25 Mitchells sink another destroyer.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea US ground forces begin the struggle for the heights commanding Tambu Bay and Dot Inlet; A-20's and B-25's pound Madang Airfield and area, the Komiatum, Logui, areas along the Gum River and S of the Gogol River, the Gori River bridge area, and Bogadjim. On Timor Island, B-25's bomb Lautem, Dili, and Cape Chater Airfield. A single B-24 bombs Arawe on New Britain Island. Lost is B-24D "Virgin III" 42-40327.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 9 B-24's bomb Kiska Island targets, including the runway, North Head, and Main Camp area where fires are observed. Poor weather cancels other scheduled missions.
In the Aleutians, two USN destroyers bombard Japanese positions in the Gertrude Cove area of Kiska Island.
The IJN agains dispatches a force consisting of 3 light cruisers, 10 destroyers, a escort vessel and a tanker to evacuate the Japanese forces on Kiska. Due to fuel shortages, this must be the last attempt.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) A series of sorties in support of ground forces, 22 B-25's, 50+ USAAF and US Navy fighters, and 170+ US Navy dive bombers blast positions in the Bairoko area; 135 tons of bombs are dropped.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) 50+ B-25's again thoroughly pound the Madang area; other B-25's hit the junction of the Gori and Ioworo Rivers and the village of Bogadjim; and B-26's bomb barges and jetties W of Voco Point. Single B-24's bomb Finschhafen Airfield, and Rabaul. Lost is P-38H 42-66517. The 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, Fifth Air Force, arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with C-47's. The squadron will begin aerial transportation in the theater on 27 Jul.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2008)

[dupe]


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 26 B-25's, 17 B-24's, 13 P-40's, and 20 P-38's hit North Head, Main Camp, and the submarine base at Kiska Island, as well as coastal defenses and AA guns at both Kiska and Little Kiska Islands, starting numerous fires. Intense and heavy AA fire downs one B-25 (crew saved) and damages 18 aircraft of which another B-25 crashes at base. 1 B-25 photographs the S and W Kiska Island shores. 1 B-24 flies radar reconnaissance over Kiska Island. The 77th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group, based on Adak Island begins operating from Attu Airfield with B-25's.
Two battleships and fours cruisers are the heavy ships in the US bombardment of Kiska in the Aleutians.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In the Aleutians, the USN's Task Groups 16.1 and 16.2, under Rear Admiral Robert C. Griffin, bombard Kiska Island. TG 16.1, composed of the heavy cruisers USS Louisville, USS San Francisco and USS Wichita, the light cruiser USS Santa Fe and fivedestroyers, fires 1,719 rounds for 21 minutes at the Main Camp and Little Kiska Island. TG 16.2, composed of the battleships USS Mississippi and USS New Mexico, the heavy cruiser USS Portland and four destroyers, fires 1,084 rounds for 18 minutes on North and South Head, Sunrise Hill and the Submarine Base. The Japanese return fire but it is ineffective. IJN submarines are reported but they turn out to be two porpoises and three whales.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 20+ B-17's and B-24's, 40+ US Navy dive bombers, and 100+ Allied fighter aircraft attack shipping in the area off Buin. Sunk is Nisshin, a seaplane carrier, and damaging hits are claimed on several other vessels.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, 50+ B-24's, B-25's, and B-26's blast troops, AA guns, defensive positions, and targets of opportunity in the battle zones at Komiatum, on Komiatum Ridge, at Kela Mountain, at Salamaua, and along trails near Komiatum and Salamaua. B-24's bomb an oil refinery, docks, and railroad yards at Soerabaja, Java. B-25's hit targets of opportunity on Selaroe Island in the Moloccas Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-25's and P-40's, and USN SBDs, pound the Rekata Bay area. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, transfers with P-39's to Woodlark. Lost is SBD Daunttless 10348 ditching into Rendova Harbor, both crew rescued.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's, B-26's, B-24's, and B-17's again pound targets in coastal NE New Guinea, hitting Malolo, Asini, Busama, Voco Point, and Salamaua, blasting barges from Hanisch Harbor to Wald Bay and Cape Busching, and thoroughly bomb Bogadjim.

PACIFIC: In the U.S., the Joint Chiefs of Staff direct Admiral Chester W. Nimitz to seize Nauru Island in the central Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 62 P-40's fly 9 missions to Kiska Island [2 of them with Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) pilots] bombing the runway and scoring many hits. An AA battery takes a direct hit and explodes. AA guns are strafed on North Head and Little Kiska Island. Intense AA fire downs 1 P-40.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) 8 B-24's from Midway attack Wake, bombing oil storage, barracks, and a gun emplacement. 20-30 Zekes attack the formation; 9 fighters are claimed destroyed; 1 B-24 is lost in a collision with a falling Japanese fighter.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 48 fighters join US Navy and Marine dive bombers in support of ground forces in the Bairoko area. Later in the day gun positions at Bibolo Hill near Munda are hit, along with other targets.

RNZAF - Lost on a patrol from New Georgia to Bougainville is Hudson NZ2021.

CENTRAL SOLOMONS: Admiral Ainsworth leads a US naval taskforce into the Kula Gulf to bombard a Japanese airfield site on Kolombangara north of Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands. Cruisers Honolulu, St. Louis, Nashville,
Helena and destroyers Nicholas, DeHaven, Radford and O'Bannon are involved.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE
Later in the day, aircraft of Carrier Air Group Six in the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga, Douglas SBD's of Bombing Squadron Six, Grumman F4F's of Fighting Squadron Six and Grumman TBF Avengers of Torpedo Squadron Six, bomb the same objectives. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb Lautem, Fuiloro, Koepang, and Tenau on Timor Island, the airfield and surrounding areas at Lae, New Guinea, and attack barges in the Wapelik and Cape Busching area of New Britain Island and villages on the Itni River on New Britain.

(RAAF) 31 Squadron Beaufighters attack Taberfane Seaplane Base. Lost is Beaufighter A19-118.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 40 P-40's fly 7 attack missions [2 by Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) pilots] against Kiska Island, bombing and strafing North Head AA batteries, the runway, Main Camp, and Little Kiska Island. HQ 343d Fighter Group transfers from Adak Island to Amchitka Island. The 406th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, Territory of Alaska begins operating from Adak Island with B-25's.
In the Aleutians, the USN's Task Group 16.21, consisting of battleships and cruisers, fights the "Battle of the Pips" off Kiska Island. Radar on the ships detected seven pips and believing them to be a Japanese force resupplying Kiska, all ships, except the light cruiser USS Santa Fe open fire. (USS Santa Fe had the most modern radar and saw nothing and she did not fire on the "targets.") A total of 518 14-inch rounds and 487 8-inch rounds are fired at the
"Japanese ships." Nobody has ever determined what caused the seven pips on the ships's radar.
The Japanese task group sent to evacuate the garrison from Kiska is actually 500 miles (805 km) southwest of Kiska refueling before dashing in to rescue the garrison. Because of the expenditure of fuel and ammunition fighting the "pips," the USN's TG 16.21 retires to refuel and rearm leaving the door open to the Japanese.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 72d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, transfers from Wheeler Field, Oahu to Hilo Field, Hawaii, Territory of Hawaii with P-39's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 9 B-25's, escorted by 17 P-40's and P-38's, bomb Hankow Airfield, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Lieutenant General Nathan F Twining, USAAF, becomes Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS). Fighter Command and Bomber Command, Solomons, are taken over by Brigadier General Dean C Strother USAAF, and Colonel William A Matheny, USAAF, respectively; Strother retains his position as Commanding General XIII Fighter Command.

The Japanese try to hit US forces on Rendova Island but Allied fighters shoot down several Zekes (8 claimed) and force the enemy bombers to drop their bombs indiscriminately. The final push on the Japanese base at Munda opens with a bombardment by 7 destroyers and the heaviest air attack in the South Pacific (SOPAC) Theater to date; 170+ B-24's, B-25's, B-17's, TBF's, and SBD's, covered by 70+ fighters, pound the target thoroughly, dropping more than 145 tons of bombs in little more than a half hour; later in the afternoon 10 more B-24's, with fighter cover, bomb Bibolo Hill, and SBD's and TBF's dive-bomb gun positions; and later in the day, gun positions NE of Kindu Village are hit. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) Single B-24's attack a large transport vessel WNW of Buka Passage in the Solomon Islands and bomb Lingat and Adaoet Islands in the Moluccas Islands, and the area near Finschhafen.

NEW GEORGIA: Units of the 25th Division are added to the 43th and 37th Divisions on New Georgia in the Solomon Islands. The 43d and 37th Infantry Divisions open the ground assault against the firmly entrenched enemy.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 3 bombers and 5 fighters fly 5 armored reconnaissance missions to Kiska Island. 32 B-24's, 38 P-4O's, and 24 P-38's fly 13 attack raids, bombing and scoring hits on numerous Kiska Island and Little Kiska Island targets, including North Head, Main Camp, the runway, Gertrude Cove, AA batteries, and on a suspected submarine in Kiska Island harbor. A submarine is sighted near Rat Island. AA fire claims 1 P-40 (pilot rescued), and damages 3 others. 1 B-25 and 15 P-38's fly 2 air cover missions to Kiska Island for the US Navy. Over 104 tons of bombs are dropped on Kiska Island this day, highest one-day bomb load so far dropped by the Eleventh Air Force.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The last mission against Wake from Midway is flown. 8 B-24's bomb targets including oil storage area. 20+ fighters (including an aircraft identified as a possible Fw 190) intercept the formation. The B-24's claim 11 of the fighters shot down.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 5 B-25's, escorted by 12 fighters, bomb Hankow Airfield, China. An estimated 30-50 fighters intercept the force; the B-25's and fighters claim 14 airplanes shot down and 17 probably destroyed; 1 P-40 is lost.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) B-24's, P-38's, P-40's, and Navy aircraft hit a bivouac area and the runway at Kahili. B-25's, P-40's, and US Navy fighters over S Kolombangara Island hit the E shore of Webster Cove and bivouac area and buildings on Simbo Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea 40+ B-24's and B-17's bomb Salamaua, Malolo Mission, Komiatum, Komiatum Ridge, and Lae Airfield. The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, Fifth Air Force, arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with C-47's. The squadron flies it's first mission upon arrival.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 12 bombers and 20 fighters take off on 5 attack missions to Kiska Island. Several of the fighters jettison bombs. The other aircraft hit Main Camp, North Head and Little Kiska Island. The 21st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group transfers from Umnak Island to Shemya. The air echelon is operating from Amchitka.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 10 B-24's attack shipping in the Samah Bay area of Hainan Island, claiming severe damage to 2 vessels; 25-30 fighters intercept the B-24's. 13 fighters are claimed shot down; no B-24's are lost. 6 B-25's, supported by 14 fighters, attack targets of opportunity on Stonecutter's Island, in the Hong Kong area after failing to locate a reported freighter in the area.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Brigadier General Ray L Owens becomes Commanding General, Thirteenth Air Force. B-17's bomb airfields at Kahili and Ballale. 8 P-38's and 70+ US Navy and Marine Corps aircraft again attack the Munda area, hitting positions on Bibolo Hill and targets at Gurasai, Munda Point, and Munda Airfield. The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group based on Espitu Santo in the Hebrides Islands begins operating with B-24's from Funafuti Island in the Ellice Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) 35 B-25's and 18 B-24's pound the Salamaua area in one of the largest single-strike attacks of Southwest Pacific Area (SWPA). Airfield and supply storage at Salamaua, the town of Kela and nearby hilltop positions, and defensive positions between the road and beach at Logui are hit; 5 other B-25's hit barges between Pommern Bay and Finschhafen, and the concentration and supply area at Voco Point; a lone B-24 on armored reconnaissance bombs targets of opportunity on Mundua and Unea. Lost is L-4 Grasshopper 43-1137 near Berry Drome (12-MIle). Lost on a practice bombing mission is B-25D 41-30496.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ALASKA: The Japanese finish evacuating their remaining troops from Kiska in the Aleutians.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 333d Fighter Squadron, 318th FG, transfers from Hilo, Hawaii to Bellows Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii with P-39's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 6 B-25's, with escort of 9 P-40's, bomb Taikoo Docks at Hong Kong.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) In the Solomon Islands, B-25's and US Navy aircraft hit gun positions and other targets at Webster Cove on New Georgia Island.
US attacks on New Georgia in the Solomon Islands continue. They are principally toward Horseshoe Hill.

NEW GUINIEA: There is an Australian division operating in central New Guinea against Lae and Salamaua. This division includes US infantry and artillery.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's attack barges and fuel dump between Cape Raoult and Rein Bay and hit the airfield at Cape Gloucester and 2 destroyers offshore; single B-24's bomb Unea and unsuccessfully attack shipping in Saint George Channel. B-24's bomb Manokwari and Larat and Boela. On Timor Island, B-25's hit the town of Lautem and the airfield at Cape Chater.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force) In the Aleutian Islands, 1 B-17 scouts Kiska Island and bombs the Main Camp area.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) In Burma, 2 flights of B-25's blast the previously bombed Mu River bridge between Ywataung and Monywa. The bridge is hit heavily with 1 span left submerged in the river.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 18 B-24's, with fighter escort, bomb shipping and dockyard installations at Hong Kong. Kowloon and Taikoo Docks and the old Royal Navy yards are hit. 4 P-40's attack a Japanese force of 23 bombers and 30 fighters attacking Hengyang, China; 1 Japanese fighter is downed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-17's, B-24's, and B-25's bomb Kela Point and village, and Salamaua town and peninsula area. On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's, B-26's, and a B-24 attack Army HQ, barges, and villages in the Natamo vicinity, shipping off Cape Gloucester, Borgen Bay, along the coast from Ring Ring Plantation to Roebuck Point and barges off Cape Dampier, New Guinea. P-40's strafe targets of opportunity.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) 15 P-40's over the Hengyang, China area make contact with 39 Japanese fighters and 24 bombers. In the ensuing battle, 3 bombers and 2 fighters are downed; 2 P-40's are lost.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 9 B-24's, with an escort of 16 P-38's and P-40's and 40+ US Navy F4U's, pound the airfield on Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-24's bomb Salamaua and Kela; B-25's hit barges off Huon Peninsula and villages in the Finschhafen area; and A-20's destroy several barges at Hanisch Harbor and Langemak Bay. Single B-24's bomb Cape Gloucester and Unea.

ALASKA: In the Aleutian Islands, the US destroyers USS Farragut and USS Hull bombard the Gertrude Cove and main camp areas of Kiska Island. The action is futile; all of the Japanese troops have been evacuated.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force) The 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th FG, transfers from Barking Sands, Oahu to Haleiwa Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii with P-40's.

PACIFIC: In the Pacific, USN submarines sink a Japanese army cargo ship and an aircraft transport. They also land supplies and equipment on Panay Island, Philippine Islands, and a survey party on the west coast of Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands. 
In the South Pacific, the RN's aircraft carrier HMS Victorious is detached from the U.S. Third Fleet and ordered back to duty with the RN.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force) 9 B-24's mine the Rangoon River in Burma during the night of 31 Jul/1 Aug.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force) HQ 402d Bombardment Group (Medium) is disbanded at Kunming, China. This group, which had been activated in China on 19 May 43, never had any squadrons assigned nor was it fully manned.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) On New Georgia Island in the Solomon Islands, 17 Thirteenth Air Force P-40s and P-39 Airacobras join 90+ USMC and USN aircraft in pounding guns and defensive positions on Bibolo Hill as Allied ground forces close in on airfield at Munda. In a separate mission, B-17s, B-25 Mitchells, P-40s, and USN aircraft attack the Vila Airfield on Kolombangara Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) In New Guinea, B-25's hit the Finschhafen area and barges at Hanisch Harbor and Mange. B-25's and A-20's blast several barges in the Cape Gloucester area. B-24's bomb Waingapoe on Sumba Island in the Sunda Islands. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group transfers from Brisbane to Port Moresby.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 7 B-24's bomb the Main Camp area on Kiska Island through the overcast.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 8 B-25's hit the E approach of the road bridge at Shweli, Burma, damaging cable anchorages and pylons but leaving the bridge usable.
Tokyo announces that Burma is now and independent nation. Ba Maw signs a secret treaty with Japan and declares war on the US.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-40's and US Navy aircraft again hit Munda bombing AA positions, ammunition dumps, and other targets. 21 B-24's, 16 P-38's, and P-40's, and 30+ US Navy airplanes pound Kahili Airfield; other P-40's and 80+ Navy aircraft hit shipping in nearby waters. The 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, arrives at Tontouta, New Caledonia Island from the US with C-47's and begins flying missions on 7 Aug 43.
On Bougainville, 21 Thirteenth Air Force B-24s, 16 P-38 Lightnings, and P-40s, and 30+ USN aircraft attack Kahili Airfield while other P-40s and 80+ USN aircraft hit shipping in nearby waters. 
The 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG (Heavy) ceases operating from Funafuti Island in the Ellice Islands with B-24's and returns to it's base on Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands for R&R.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A lone B-24 bombs the airfield at Lae, New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the Solomons, a Japanese destroyer rams and sinks Motor Torpedo Boat 109 (PT-109). Two crewmen are killed but 11 survive including the captain, Lieutenant John F. Kennedy, USNR. The 11 men are finally rescued by a PT boat on the evening of 7 August.

USA: In the U.S., ground is broken for the construction of the first uranium enriching plant at Oak Ridge, Tennessee. The facility is built at a cost of US$280 million (US$2.745 billion in year 2000 dollars) and is completed in the summer of 1944.
In New York City, race-related rioting erupts in Harlem, resulting in several deaths.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2008)

ALASKA: US naval forces again bombard Kiska in the Aleutians, unaware that the Japanese have evacuated.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In the Aleutians, the USN's Task Groups 16.6 and 16.17 commence a preinvasion bombardment of Kiska Island. TG 16.6 under Rear Admiral Wilder D. Baker consists of the heavy cruisers USS Indianapolis and USS Salt Lake City; the light cruisers USS Detroit, USS Raleigh, USS Richmond and 5 destroyers. TG 16.17 under Rear Admiral Howard F. Kingman consists of the battleships USS Idaho and USS Tennessee and 4 destroyers. TG 16.6 bombards Gertrude Cove, the Main Camp, western Little Kiska Island and south Head with 1,261 rounds of 8-inch, 6-inch and 5-inch shells. TG 16.17 bombards North Head and the submarine base with 1,051 rounds of ammunition including 120 rounds of 14-inch shells. Unknown to the Americans, the Japanese have already evacuated the island.
In the air, the USAAF's Eleventh Air Force dispatches 8 B-24 Liberators, 9 B-25 Mitchells, and 8 P-38 Lightnings to attack Kiska in 2 waves, bombing and strafing North Head, and coast guns on Little Kiska Island, scoring several hits. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 8 B-24's, 9 B-25's, and 8 P-38's hit Kiska in 2 waves, bombing and strafing North Head, and coast guns on Little Kiska Island, scoring several hits. 1 or 2 enemy aircraft over Attu cannot be intercepted due to weather.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's, B-17's, P-40's, and US Navy fighters pound the shores of Bairoko Harbor; and B-24's, B-25's, P-40's and Navy F4U's hit a supply area on the W side of Webster Cove.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-17's bomb supply dumps on the shores of Hansa Bay and targets of opportunity along the Francisco River; A-20's hit Buiambun and B-25's pound barges from Lae to Bogadjim, from Lae to Kepler Point lost is B-25D 41-30221, and from the Bubui River to Lepsius Point; and B-24's bomb Lae harbor, Salamaua, and the W shore of Voco Point.

NEW GEORGIA: US forces on New Georgia have advanced to the airfield. The Japanese have decided not to reinforce. There concentration is now on Kolombangara Island.
In the Solomon Islands at approximately 0215 hours local, Motor Torpedo Boats 109, 162 and 169 are due east of Gizo Island heading south at low speed. The IJN destroyer HIJMS Amagiri is sighted travelling northward at high speed on a collision course; the ship is approximately 700 yards (0.4 miles/ 640 meters) away. PT-162 attempts to fire its torpedoes but they do not fire and the PT boat turns southwest to avoid a collision after getting within 100 yards (91.4 meters) of the destroyer. The destroyer then rams PT-109 followed by an explosion and a large flame which died down a little, but continued to burn for 10 or 15 minutes; two crewman are killed but 11 survive including the captain, Lieutenant (jg) John F. Kennedy, USNR. PT-169 stopped just before the warship hit PT-109, turned toward it and fired two torpedoes when abeam at 150 yards (137 meters) range. The destroyer straddled PT-169 with shell fire, just after it collided with PT-109, and then circled left toward Gizo Island at increased speed and disappeared. The 11 survivors of PT-109 are finally rescued by a PT boat on the night of 6/7 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 6 attack missions, 2 of which abort, are flown to Kiska Island by B-24's, B-25's, P-38's, and P-40's; numerous targets hit and strafed include installations at North Head and South Head.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's, B-17's, and B-24's bomb barges, small craft, villages, grounded planes, trails, and military camps at numerous points, including areas in or around Bogadjim, Salamaua, Manokwari, and Larat and along the Bubui, Masaweng, Mindjim, and Kofebi Rivers and Bogadjim Road. Lost is B-17E "Red Moose Express" 41-2634. The W coast of Borgen Bay and an island in Marien Harbor are also hit. Force landed at Bulldog Airfield is P-400 Airacobra AP-335.

RAAF - Vengence A27-235 crashes on a training mission near Cooktown.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, between 0855 and 1846 hours, 153 tons of bombs are dropped on Kiska Island, a new one-day record; 6 armored weather, photo and reconnaissance missions, flown by 3 B-24's, 2 P-40's, and 2 F-5A's bomb through clouds, take photos and observe fires in Main Camp and on Little Kiska Island; later 48 B-25's, 22 B-24's, 16 A-24s, 8 P-40's, and 40 P-38's fly 17 bombing and strafing attacks to Kiska Island; targets hit include buildings near the radio station, and the gun battery area on North Head. Little Kiska Island and Segula Island are also strafed.The 36th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 28th Composite Group, which has been operating from Adak Island with B-24's since Jun 43, returns to it's base on Amchitka Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On New Georgia Island in the Solomons Island, B-25's, and US Navy dive bombers, bomb the Gurasai-Kindu Village area; some of the B-25's also strafe areas emitting intense small arms fire, silencing it. P-38's and P-40's claim 11 fighters downed in a series of running battles over the C Solomons.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb and strafe the Itni River area on New Britain Island and hit several villages on Selaroe Island in the Tanimbar Islands. Single B-24's bomb a dump area on the Francisco River, New Guinea and Cape Gloucester Airfield on New Britain Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEW GEORGIA: In the Solomon Islands, U.S. Army ground forces capture Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC: A USN submarine sinks a Japanese transport west of Marcus Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's bomb the shore of Rekata Bay W of the Borokeiello Point area. B-25's and US Navy fighters strafe barges on the NE coast of Gizo. The principal objective of C Solomons campaign: Munda Airfield is taken by XIV Corps forces after 12 continuous days of fierce fighting in the jungle area. The 372d Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands, begins operating from Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands with B-24's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on Saturday.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-25's pound barges near Madang and at Alexishafen. Lost is B-25D 41-30118 Also they hit the Nuru River bridge and towns of Bogadjim and Saidor; a single B-24 bombs Finschhafen while another hits Vitu Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. Lieutenant Colonel Malcolm A Moore takes command of the newly formed Second Air Task Force based at the recently constructed advance airfield at Tsili Tsili, New Guinea; strikes from here will facilitate operations against Lae, New Guinea.

RAAF - Crashed on a training flight is P-40E A29-1.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20 P-39's and P-40's hit the Tanagaba Harbor area; and 24 B-17's and B-24's, 24 B-25's, and 50+ US Navy and USMC fighters and dive bombers pound the Rekata Bay area, hitting bivouac and supply areas. 
A F5A photo recon lightning, escorted bvy eight F4Us from VMF-221 on Banika preform an armed reconnassiance flying 50-100 feet off the water against the seaplane base at Shortland Harbor. They suprise enemy Rufe and Jake seaplanes taking off, but are attacked by about a dozen A6M Zeros in the air, probably from Ballale patroling overhead. They shoot down five enemy planes. Two F4Us are damaged, one piloted by Bill Blakeslee goes MIA.
The 63d Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, arrives on Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands from the US with C-47's. The squadron begins flying missions upon arrival.

SOLOMONS: Japanese installations on Santa Isabel Island are attacked: 20 USAAF P-39 Airacobras and P-40s hit the Tanagaba Harbor area; and 24 USAAF B-17s and B-24 Liberators and 24 B-25s, join 50+ USN and USMC F4U Corsairs and SBD Dauntlesses which the Rekata Bay area, hitting bivouac and supply areas.
Shortly before 2400 hours local, the Battle of Vella Gulf is joined as six destroyers of the USN's Task Group 36.2 (Commander Frederick Moosbrugger) attack four Japanese destroyers attempting to bring troops and supplies to Kolombangara Island in Vella Gulf; USN destroyers USS Dunlap, USS Craven, and USS Maury sink IJN destroyers HIJMS Kawakaze, HIJMS Hagikaze, and HIJMS Arashi, at position 07.50S, 156.47E. U.S. forces suffers no damage.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): During the night of 6/7 Aug, B-24's bomb Laha Airfield on Amboina Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 16 B-24's and 40+ B-25's, plus nearly 30 US Navy airplanes, pound the harbor and shore areas of Bairoko. The 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, transfers with C-47's from Tontouta, New Caledonia to Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's thoroughly pound the Salamaua area and also hit Kela Village. On Timor Island, B-25's hit Cape Chater Airfield and Lautem. Lost on a flight from Townsville to Brisbane is C-47 41-7733 with 27 crew and passengers died in this crash. Lost on a flight to Brisbane is C-47 41-7733.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Kolombangara 23 B-25's, with P-38's, P-39's, and US Navy F4U's as cover, bomb Vila and Buki harbor. The 72d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), which has been operating from Guadalcanal Island with B-17's since Oct 42, ceases combat operations and regroups at it's base on Espiritu Santo Island
in the New Hebrides Islands. The squadron will transition to B-24D's and re-enter combat in Oct 43.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's attack Larat, shipping at Semboh, and barges at Kokas. Lost is B-24D "Big Emma" 41-23751. The 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, based at Amberley Field, 25 miles (40 km) W of Brisbane, Queensland, Australia begins operating from Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-38's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on Thursday.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 1 B-24 flies photo reconnaissance over various Kiska Island sites

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 10 B-25's, with fighter cover, bomb Vila. Shortly thereafter 22 B-24's strike the same target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-17's, B-24's, and B-25's bomb Salamaua, Lae, Nuk Nuk, Samoa Harbor at the mouth of the Francisco River, a barge near Reiss Point, and bridges on the Bogadjim-Ramu road. Barges and machine gun positons along Borgen Bay on New Britain Island, installations at Unea in the Bismarck Archipelago, and targets of opportunity at Alilit in the Moluccas Islands are bombed. Amboina Island, in the Moluccas Islands is thoroughly pounded.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, P-38's, P-40's, A-24s, B-24's and B-25's bomb and strafe various targets on Kiska Island; direct hits are scored on revetments W of the Wheat Grove and on gun emplacements, as well as on buildings on Little Kiska Island. HQ Eleventh Air Force transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Adak Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, Colonel William A Matheny becomes acting Commanding General, XIII Bomber Command, a position he is officially assigned to on 30 Sep 43. P-40's and P-39's turn back about 40 fighters attacking US bulldozers working on Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 20+ B-24's pound airfields in the Salamaua area; 12 B-25's hit barges in the Lae area and AA positions W of Borgen Bay; and 6 A-20's bomb and strafe barges in Labu Lagoon and Gasmata. Lost after a mid-air collision is C-47 42-23700 near Terapo.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 14, 2008)

*Aug 14th 1943*
RAAF - Beaufighters of No. 30 sqn conduct barge sweeps around Gasmata on New Britain.
B-25's from No. 18(NEI) sqn bomb wharf installations at Koepang. 4 japanese fighters intercept with no losses to bith sides.
Hudson's from No. 2 sqn based at Darwin bomb the jetty at Tenau.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In B-24's, B-25's, A-24s, and P-38's pound Kiska Island targets in 11 attack missions; later, 10 reconnaissance, strafing and photo missions to Kiska are flown by 3 P-38's, 26 P-40's, 4 F-5A's and 1 B-24. 9 B-24's from Attu Airfield drop bombs and incendiaries on Paramushiru, including Kashiwabara Airfield and Shimushu where the Kataoka naval base and staging area are hit. 40 enemy aircraft challenge the attackers, which score 4 confirmed kills, 1 probable, and 4 possibles.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): The 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, transfers from Lingling to Hengyang, China with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, 5 B-24's hit a supply area on the E side of Suavanau Point, Santa Isabel Island and on Papatura Fa Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24 on armored reconnaissance sinks an enemy freighter NW of Kavieng on New Ireland Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. The Second Air Task Force completes a movement to Tsili Tsili Airfield, New Guinea


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2008)

ALASKA: The USN Task Unit 16.6.1 consisting of the heavy cruisers USS Indianapolis and USS Salt Lake City, the light cruisers USS Detroit, USS Raleigh and USS Richmond, and 5 destroyers bombard Kiska Island between 0712 and 0733 hours local with 85 rounds of 8-inch, 450 rounds of 6-inch and 1,072 rounds of 5-inch shells. Scouting aircraft are launched by the cruisers to spot the shellfire but damage is difficult to assess because of the excellent camouflage the departed Japanese had used.
Later in the day, US Eleventh Air Force B-24s and B-25 Mitchells fly 26 bombing, strafing, and radar and photo reconnaissance sorties over Kiska Island targets from bases on Adak Island. From Amchitka Island P-40s, P-38 Lightnings, B-24s, B-25s, and A-24 Dauntlesses fly 70 bombing sorties over the island and are joined by B-24s, P-40s, and F-5A Lightnings flying 6 reconnaissance and photo sorties. Targets include the runway, harbor and shipping installations, army barracks, and the Rose Hill area. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, the US Thirteenth Air Force dispatches 25 B-24s, with 8 P-40s and 22 US Marine F4U Corsairs, to bomb Kahili Airfield on Bougainville Island, causing considerable damage in the dispersal and runway areas. The Allied airplanes claim 11 A6M "Zekes" shot down; 1 P-40 and 1 F4U are lost. During the night, a US Army detachment lands at Barakoma on Vella Lavella Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's hit the Bogadjim-Yaula road. A-20's bomb and strafe Gasmata and nearby barges; and a B-24 hits Cape Gloucester Airfield. The 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, based at Amberley Field near Brisbane, Queensland, Australia begins operating from Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-38's. The squadron will fly it's first combat mission on Friday.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-25's from Adak bomb targets at Main Camp and North Head on Kiska and Little Kiska Islands. A B-24 flies a special reconnaissance mission. From Amchitka Island B-24's, B-25's, A-24s, and P-38's fly 8 more bombing missions against Kiska Island pounding the Camp area, gun emplacements, buildings, shipping, and airstrip revetments. The 406th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), ceases operating from Adak Island with B-25's and returns to it's base at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage. During the latter part of Aug 43, the 515th and 516th Fighter-Bomber Squadrons, 407th Fighter-Bomber Group, cease operating from Amchitka Island with A-24s and return to their base at Drew Field, Tampa, Florida.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 P-40's bomb and strafe enemy installations at Lungling, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 4 P-40's become the first Allied aircraft to land on the reconstructed Munda Airfield; after refueling, they are sent on a sweep of the Kolombangara coast; 9 B-17's, with fighter cover, bomb a Kape Harbor depot; and 2 others on armored reconnaissance bomb Vila. 12 B-25's bomb supply areas in the Rekata Bay area; 2 B-24's on armored reconnaissance hit Suavanau Point, 8 bomb the airfield on Ballale. 25 B-24s escorted by 8 US P-40s and 22 F4Us bomb Kahili Airfield, they loose one P-40 and one F4U. 

GUADALCANAL: - USS John Penn (APA-51) had just finished unloading a cargo of 155-mm. ammunition off Lunga Point, Guadalcanal. At 2120 she came under attack by enemy torpedo planes. Three minutes later, when the transport took one of the planes under fire, it burst into flames and crashed into her
mainmast. About that same instant a torpedo hit from another plane hit the ship. Although vigorous efforts were made to save her, John Penn went down stern first at 2150. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 59 B-24's, B-17's, and B-26's drop 175 tons of bombs in the Salamaua area in the heaviest single day strike by the Fifth Air Force to date.
"The most sensational of the early raids carried out by the 380th BG (Heavy), in view of the planes and techniques available at that time, occurred today, against strategic Balikpapan on the island of Borneo. At 1730, eleven B-24's carrying 69 x 500-pound bombs took off from Darwin and headed out across the Timor Sea in cloudy and turbulent weather. One aircraft was forced to turn back and another failed to find the target, but between midnight and 0145, nine planes hovered over the oil refineries, tanks, and harbor installations, dropped their bombs from between 5,000 and 8,500 feet, and claimed forty-eight 'hits.' As the last plane turned for the long flight back to the base, two refinery areas and one medium-sized vessel were afire and seven large oil-tanks were exploding. In just under seventeen hours from the take-off, eight of the nine aircraft had returned. The ninth, short of fuel, had crash-landed, but all crew members were safe."


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 2 B-24's fly a special radar ferret and reconnaissance mission; 1 B-25, 8 B-24's, and 10 P-38's then fly 2 attack missions to Kiska Island, bombing with unobserved results.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 9 B-17's bomb the Rekata Bay area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50+ B-24's, B-17's, and B-25's pound the Salamaua area battle zone; with close air and artillery support, US forces push to the crest of Roosevelt Ridge; the enemy retains several ridges along Dot Inlet; and A-20's strafe barges near Finschhafen. On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's hit barges at Talasea and Rein Bay, and other B-25's bomb Koepang on Timor Island. HQ 475th Fighter Group and it's 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons transfer from Amberley Field to Dobodura, New Guinea with P-38's. The 431st and 432d are operating from Port Moresby, the 431st until Oct 43 and the 432d until Sep 43; the 433d will fly it's first mission tomorrow.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 15, 2008)

*Aug 15th 1943*

RAAF- 4 sqn Wirraway's based at Berry strip New Guinea, conduct photo recce and supply drop missions for Allied troops.
Boston's fron 22 sqn bomb and strafe a supply dump on the Anwek River, New Britain while 30 sqn Beaufighters fly an offensive sweep through areas of New Britain.
Spitfires from 79 sqn and p-40's from 76 sqn are kept busy during the day flying escort missions to C-47's ferrying men and material between Kiriwina and Goodenough Is.
Darwin based Beaufighters from 31 sqn fly top cover to an Allied convoy as well as carrying out an anti-shipping sweep, whilst 2 Hudson's from 2 sqn, also based in the Darwin area attacked Keaukwa. Zero's intercepted with A16-181 failing to return.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2008)

*Aug 16th 1943*

RAAF- 4 sqn Wirraway's are out again flying photo-recce and supply drop missions in support of Allied ground forces.
Beauforts from 7 sqn based on Horn Is a busy with their daily anti- sub patrols between the mainland and New Guinea whilst A hudson from 6 sqn based at Guerney strip flies recon over Woodlark Is.
P-40's from 77 sqn fly escort to C-47's operating between Goodenough Is and Kiriwina.
Darwin based units are also active with Hudson's from 2 sqn attacking Japanese forces at Taberfane and B-25's from 18 sqn bombing Langoer. Beaufighters from 31 sqn also fly convoy patrols and anti-shipping sweeps.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 18, 2008)

*Aug 17th 1943*

RAAF- Hudson's from No. 2 sqn bomb the Japanese held village of Ossu on Timor. Other aircraft fly anti-sub patrols and anti-shipping sweeps throughout the day.
Beaufighters of 30 sqn fly a successful barge sweep across areas of new Britain heavily damaging several vessels. Meanwhile Darwin based Beaufighters from 31 sqn attack the floatplane base at Taberfane destroying 4 enemy aircraft and damaging a further machine at it's moorings. No Beaufighters are lost.
Spitfires from 457 sqn RAAF based at Darwin have a successful day shooting down 3 Japanese Dinah recce aircraft operating over the North of Australia. Wing Commander Clive Caldwell also adds to his score by shooting down a further Dinah, bringing the total to 4 destroyed throughout the day.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aug 18th 1943*

RAAF- Darwin based Hudson's from 2 sqn fly anti-shipping sweeps with no encouters with the Japanese. B-25s from 18 sqn fly two missions for the day, one a bombing attack against Fuiloro and a second against Koepang. During this raid two Zero's intercept without causing damage.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, US and Canadian troops invade Kiska Island and discover that the Japanese, under the cover of fog, evacuated their garrison on 28 July. Troops landing are the US Army's 17th, 53d and 184th Infantry Regiments, 87th Mountain Infantry Regiment and the 1st Special Service Force. Also landing is the Royal Canadian Army's 13 Infantry Brigade Group. A P-38 bombs and strafes Sniper Hill. The 635th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 407th Fighter-Bomber Group, based at Drew Field, Tampa, Florida but operating from Amchitka Island, is disbanded and it's A-24s are transferred to other units.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): Commander Air (COMAIR), New Georgia command post, recently opened at Munda Point by Major General Francis P Mulcahy, USMC, conducts its first full day of operations. Fighters are sent to cover amphibious landings at Vella Lavella where elements of the 25th Infantry Division, and supporting units, go ashore in the Barakoma area and establish a beachhead. Allied airplanes knock down about 25 Japanese aircraft (7 by Army Air Forces fighters) attacking the landings. F4U's also claim 10 Japanese shot down over Kahili. B-25's bomb Papatura Fa and Ighiti Islands in the Rekata Bay area of Santa Isabel Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): Ki-48 Lilys of the 208 Sentai led by 1/Lt Imai, escorted by 22 Ki-43 Oscars of the 59th Sentai and 12 Ki-43 Oscars of the 24th Sentai attack Tsili Tsili Airfield for the first time; intercepting P-39's claim 14 airplanes downed for the loss of 3 P-39's. Lost are C-47 "Liliane" 41-18682 and C-47 41-18668. the passengers were personnel of the 41st FS. The 41st was one of the units intercepting. Also lost were 4 P-39s. American claims included 9 of a total of 11 claims for Lily. (Actually only 7 Ki-48s were in the raid). They also claimed 2 of the 3 OSCARS shot down. Japanese losses 6 bombers, 3 fighters. Among the Ki-48 Lily losses were 1210, 1235, 1242, 1249 and 1250 (wrecks inspected at Tsili Tsili, Pesen, and Babauf). Also lost is P-400 AP 347.

Thanks to Richard Dunn for additional information, he adds:
"Souces are confused on Lilys versus Sallys. On 15 Aug there really is no dispute. Captured docs clearly establish them as Type 99 Light Bombers. In addition Impact magazine (Dec 43) has gun camera photos of several Lilys in the action. I also have the crash reports and s/ns from most of the losses. Escort of 22 from 59th and 12 from 24th. Strangely the Type 99 LBs shot down on the 16th were claimed as Kates! There were also 7 LBs in that raid."

In New Guinea, heavy bombers again hit the Salamaua area.

HQ 35th Fighter Group transfers from Port Moresby to Tsili Tsili.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, a B-24 reconnais- sance flight reconnoiters North Head, Main Camp, and northern Kiska Island, and observes friendly forces' unopposed advance into Main Camp.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Bombers hit and claim 2 small vessels sunk about 130 miles (208 km) S of Rangoon, Burma. The 89th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, transfers from Karachi to Gushkara, India with P-40's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on 8 Sep 43.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 P-40's bomb town of Tengchung, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 9 US Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb Papatura Fa Island while 12 B-25 Mitchells, 5 B-17s, and 30+ USMC aircraft attack Vila Airfield on Kolombangara Island. On New Georgia Island, Munda airfield is bombarded by IJN artillery on Baanga Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Oil tanks at Balikpapan, Borneo are hit by 2 B-24's. In New Guinea, 5 B-25's bomb Larat; 15 P-38's and 32 P-47's intercept 25 fighters preparing to attack transport vessels near Tsili Tsili; the strike is completely thwarted and 12 fighters shot down. This marks first the combat use of the P-47 in this theater.

RAAF: Ditched off Fergusson Island is Beaufighter A19-130.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 1 B-24 flies over Kiska Island watching friendly forces land on the shore of E Kiska Lake.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 23 B-24's, operating in 3 waves, bomb barracks at Cau Lo, French Indochina. 4 P-40's bomb town of Mangshih, China.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 50+ B-24's and B-17's make a predawn attack on Wewak and satellite airfields at Boram, Dagua, and But, and also hit Tadji and Madang. Lost is B-24D 41-40981

during the midmorning, 30+ B-25's, with 80+ P-38's covering, carry out the day's second bombing and strafing strike on Boram, Wewak, and Dagua; this begins a campaign to neutralize Japanese airfields in preparation for offensive against Lae; Lost is B-24D "Twin Niftys" 42-40348. A-20's again hit enemy forces in the Salamaua area. B-24's bomb oil facilities at Balikpapan.

NEW GEORGIA: In the Solomon Islands, new ground troops are landed on Vella Lavella Island despite air attacks by the Japanese. At dusk, several Japanese aircraft attack shipping and sink an LST and destroy an early-warning radar site. On New Georgia Island, Japanese artillery on Baanga Island continues to shell Munda Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2008)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 70+ B-24's, B-25's, and B-17's, with cover of almost 100 fighters, blast airfields at Wewak, Boram, Dagua, and But. The midmorning attacks cause heavy destruction of Japanese airplanes on the ground, and US fighters and bombers claim 30+ enemy aircraft shot down. Lost are B-25D 41-30526 and B-25D 41-30117.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Brigadier General Howard C Davidson becomes Commanding General Tenth Air Force.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, B-25's, operating in pairs and with fighter escort, hit barges at Timbala Bay on Vella Lavella, Kakasa radio station on Gill Island, and a beached vessel in Paraso Bay. From this date through 28 Aug, Japanese airplanes attack Allied forces in the Barakoma area of Vella Lavella , losing a considerable number of aircraft (claims total about 50) to Allied fighters and ground fire without doing any great damage to the Allies. HQ 5th Bombardment Group transfers from Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands to Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's attack Manokwari, sink a small craft near Babo, and bomb Larat and Saumlakki in the Tanimbar Islands. On Timor Island, B-25's hit Koepang, Fuiloro, and Lautem. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2008)

CBI: Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer assumes command of the US Army Air Forces, India-Burma Sector, China-Burma-India Theater which is activated at New Delhi, India. Components include the Tenth Air Force, CBI Air Service Command (Provisional), CBI Training Unit (Provisional) and several lesser units. Because of pressure from Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, Stratemeyer will only control the US Tenth Air Force in India and acts as an advisor to the Fourteenth Air Force in China which is commanded by Major General Claire L Chennault.

PACIFIC: The USN submarine USS Pompano departs Midway Island on her seventh war patrol. She is never heard from again. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): X Air Force Service Command (AFSC) personnel and organizations are absorbed by CBI ASC (Prov), see above. Brigadier General Robert C Oliver, Commanding General X AFSC, becomes Commanding General CBI ASC (Prov).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb Tien Ho Airfield at Canton; they claim 5 interceptors shot down. 15 P-40's intercept 21 fighters over Kweilin; 2 P-40's and 2 Zekes are shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): HQ XIII Bomber Command transfers from Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands to Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 24 B-24's, escorted by 46 P-38's, hit Boram Airfield in the late morning; P-38's claim 19 fighters shot down. Force landed is B-24D "Joltin Janie II" 42-40233. A-20's bomb Lae and hit the Salamaua area where enemy forces have abandoned positions on Mount Tambu and Komiatum Ridge and are manning last-ditch defensive position at Salamaua. B-25's strafe barges near Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island. Lost is is P-38G 43-2201.

NEW GUINIE: This was part of phased brigade attacks ordered by Maj-Gen Savige (GOC 3 Aust Div) to break the Japanese defensive lines centered on Mt Tambu. Mt Tambu was an immensely strong natural fortress improved with fortifications up to 12 feet thick.
The sequence was as follows: US 162nd Infantry Regiment(-) captured Roosevelt Ridge on 13 August; 15th Aust militia Brigade attacked Bobdubi Ridge on 14 August; 17th Brigade AIF enveloped Mt Tambu on 16 August. The capture of Mt Tambu was achieved by two companies of 2/6 Bbn AIF infiltrating across Buirali gorge to seize a position behind Mt Tambu, astride the Japanese supply line. At the same time frontal pressure was maintained by 2/5 Bn AIF and I/162 US Inf Bn. Japanese counter attacks on the 2/6 Bn infiltration force were broken up by long range sustained MG fire from 42 Aust militia Bn. After three days, the Japanese I/66 Bn abandoned Mt Tambu on 19 August. Neighbouring defensive positions were also abandoned. The Japanese had been evicted from a strong defensive position at minimal cost.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): During the Aleutian Campaign, 3 Jun 42 to 21 Aug 43, the Eleventh Air Force destroyed 69 aircraft, sank 21 and damaged 29 ships, and lost 29 of its own aircraft.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-24's, 7 B-25's, and 11 P-40's attack docks and the airfield at Hankow; a large force of fighters,
estimated at 50+, attacks the B-24 formation, shooting down 2 of the B-24's; gunners on the B-24's claim 40+ fighters shot down. In the Hengyang area, 19 P-40's battle 33 airplanes, shooting down 5 Zekes. S of Changsha, 9 P-38's clash with 12 Zekes, shooting down 3.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's and fighters strafe barges in Doveli Cove and Marquana and Paraso Bays in the Central Solomons.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's attack But Airfield and Dagua Airfield, with close escort by sixteen P-38s of the 80th FS. There were scattered clouds over the target and an overcast en route over the mountains. The formation was attacked by between 20 and 40 Ki-43 Oscars about 15 miles south of Dagua, eleven of which were claimed to have been shot down. Lost are P-38G piloted by Guttel, P-38 piloted by Feehan and P-38G piloted by Krisher also P-38F 42-12637 ditched, pilot DeGraffenreid survived. Japanese sources indicate 25 fighters intercepted from 13th Sentai (mostly flying Type 1 fighters at this time), 59th Sentai and 68th Sentai, and seven were lost (another source lists 6 pilots killed: 2 from 68th Sentai and three from 13th Sentai and one from 59th Sentai). Japanese claims 11 plus 4 uncertain.

L2D Tabby is shot down over Bono Bay by 380th BG B-24 "Juarez Whistle".

B-17's bomb the Bogadjim area; and single B-24's hit the Salamaua area and targets of opportunity at Lahang. B-24's carry out a damaging strike against Pombelaa in the Celebes.

In Northeast New Guinea, Komiatum, 3.6 miles ESE of Salamaua, is captured by Australian troops. Meanwhile, B-25 Mitchells of the USAAF's 5th Air Force bomb But Airfield (But West) and Dagua Airfield (But East).

AUSTRALIA: Election returns in Australia show that Premier Curtin's Labor Party on top.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 P-40's bomb Japanese HQ and a supply dump at Tengchung, and strafe trucks and troops in the area; 2 others strafe road traffic between Tengchung and Lungling. The 12th Photographic Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, transfers from Bishnupur, India to Kunming, China with F-5's. The flight which has been operating from Kweilin since Jul will remain there until Sep 43.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's and US Navy dive bombers, escorted by fighter aircraft, bomb barge centers on the W coast of Vella Lavella.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's strike Dili. In New Guinea, as a result of the air offensive against Wewak and satellite airfields, Japanese airpower on New Guinea is sufficiently neutralized for 4 Allied destroyers to proceed along the coast from Milne Bay to Finschhafen; after bombarding Finschhafen during the night of 22/23 August, the warships return to Milne Bay. 

USN - Four Allied destroyers to proceed along the coast from Milne Bay to Finschhafen; after bombarding Finschhafen during the night of 22/23 Aug, then return to Milne Bay. Lost is TBF Avenger 06240.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's and P-39's strafe targets of opportunity on Wagina Island in the Solomon Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's bomb the town and airfield of Kendari on Celebes Island. B-25's hit targets in the Aroe Islands. In New Guinea, B-26's pound Kela; and B-25's hit Marawasa, Finschhafen, and Lillum Saun. Lost is P-38G piloted by Mathers.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-25's fly low-level strike against Myitnge, Burma bridge, knocking out a center span and badly damaging 2 others.

NEW GUINIE: Tonight 4 US destroyers will bombard Finschhafen, New Guinea. They are supporting air ops against Wewak.
Amplifying the above:
The main 5 AF raids against Wewak were delivered on 17 and 18 August, so this shoot would have been too late to provide an effective diversion. Perhaps this bombardment was part of the deception plan designed to draw attention from the landing of 9th Division AIF at Lae on 4 Sep 43?

CHINA: In China, the Japanese bomb Chungking for the first time since 1941.

JAPAN: The Japanese General Staff decides to abandon the central Solomons and concentrate its forces in the northern islands of the archipelago, notably Bougainville. 

PACIFIC: USN submarine USS Paddle sinks Italian merchant passenger/cargo ship SS Ada off Hamamatsu, Japan, in position 34.37N, 137.53E.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Grayling delivers supplies to Filipino guerrilla forces on Panay Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2008)

USA: The USAAF's Antisubmarine Command is redesignated I Bomber Command and reassigned to the First Air Force after the USAAF and USN reach an agreement under which the USAAF withdraws from antisubmarine operations. The USN accepts responsibility for all ASW operations in the Atlantic and the USAAF will transfer all aircraft engaged in this activity to the USN. 

CHINA: 7 B-24 Liberators and 6 B-25 Mitchells of the USAAF's Fourteenth Air Force, escorted by 22 P-40s and P-38 Lightnings, bomb airfields at Hankow and Wuchang; 4 B-24s are lost; 24 IJA interceptors are claimed shot down. 

SOLOMONS:
- 25 Thirteenth Air Force B-24s, with fighter escort, bomb Papatura Fa Island and attack the eastern shore of Ringa Cove on New Georgia Island. P-39 Airacobras strafe barges at Kakasa on Choiseul Island.
- The New Georgia campaign ends as U.S. Army troops occupy Bairoko Harbor. 

CANADA: The Quadrant Conference between U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt, British Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill and Canadian Prime Minister W.L. MacKenzie King in Quebec City, Quebec, ends.
Operation OVERLORD, the invasion of northwestern Europe, target date is 1 May 1944, and Operation POINTBLANK, the Combined Bomber Offensive to destroy economic and military power of Germany as a prelude to OVERLORD, shall constitute the primary effort against Germany.
Plans for the invasion of Italy are approved, but the forces to be employed are confined to those already allotted by TRIDENT, the U.S.-British conference held in Washington, D.C., USA, in May 1943.
Advances against Japan are to be made along both the Central Pacific and the Southwest Pacific Area (SWPA) route. Action in the Central Pacific is to begin with invasion of Gilberts and Marshalls Islands. In the SWPA, Rabaul on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, will be neutralized but not captured; New Guinea will be neutralized as far west as Wewak; Manus Island in the Admiralty Islands and Kavieng on New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago, are to be secured as bases from which further advances can be supported.
A new Allied command, Southeast Asia Command (SEAC), is authorized to simplify command structure in Asia; British Admiral Lord Louis Mountbatten is to be Supreme Commander and U.S. Lieutenant Gerneral Joseph Stilwell will be his deputy. The China Theater is not included in SEAC; as China is an area of U.S. strategic responsibility, General Stilwell is responsible to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai shek.
The North Burma offensive is scheduled to begin in February 1944.
President Roosevelt opposed recognition of a DeGaulle government, but Churchill recognizes French General Charles DeGaulle's National Committee as a wartime ally. Although there was growing unity on military strategy, there was also growing political disunity especially involving Italy.

EAST INDIES: Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb Larat Island in the Tanimbar Islands of the Netherlands East Indies. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 3 Division is replaced by the 5 Division during the final phases of operations against Salamaua. This attack is really a feint; the main objective is Lae and the main body of Australian forces are approaching it from the interior of the island. In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Wewak and Salamaua. In Papua New Guinea, U.S. forces continue their operations to capture Dot Inlet located northwest of Morobe. 

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25 launches a "Glen" to reconnoiter Espiritu Santo Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2008)

RN - Admiral Louis F Mountbatten is appointed Supreme Allied Commander, Southeast Asia.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb Kowloon Docks at Hong Kong.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 13 B-25's, along with 40+ US Navy dive bombers and an escort of
fighter aircraft, pound barge centers at Webster and Ringa Coves on New Georgia Island. 6 B-24's, along with 24 fighters, hit Kahili Airfield. Other P-40's strafe large motor vessels and a barge in the NW part of the Slot. The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo in the New Hebrides Islands begins operating from Guadalcanal Island with B-24's; they will fly their first mission tomorrow.

NEW GEORGIA: Offensive operations end.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, almost 100 B-24's, B-25's, and B-17's carry out an hour-long strike against the Hansa Bay area, Nubia, and Awar, and nearby shipping; and small flights of B-24's attack Finschhafen and hit a transport off New Hanover Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. A-20's hit Gasmata; and B-25's bomb targets on Timor Island. HQ 433d Troop Carrier Group arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US. They will remain at this station until Oct 44.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, the Eleventh Air Force's striking power shrinks rapidly as the the following squadrons are ordered to prepare for departure to the Zone of Interior (ZI): 21st Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), on Umnak Island with B-24's, 36th Bombardment Squadron, 28th Composite Group, on Amchitka Island with B-24's, 73d BS (Medium), 28th Composite Group, on Amchitka Island with B-25's, and 406th Bombardment Squadron, 41st BG (Medium), at Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, with B-25's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 15 B-24's, with an escort of 17 fighters, bomb Kowloon Docks at Hong Kong; 5 Japanese interceptors are shot down. 5 B-25's, supported by 11 P-40's, bomb Tien Ho Airfield at Canton, China; in a battle with enemy interceptors 1 P-40 is lost; the B-25's and P-40's claim 5 Zekes downed. In China, the 449th Fighter Squadron is activated at Kunming and is assigned to the 51st Fighter Group. The squadron forms at Lingling and begins training with P-38's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, 11 B-25's and 50+ US Navy dive bombers, escorted by fighters, pound AA positions and barges at Ringa and Webster Coves on New Georgia Island and at Nusatuva Island; P-40's strafe 2 large motor boats and a 100-foot (30.5 m) steam vessel off Ganongga Island; 15 B-24's bomb Papatura Ite and supply areas on Papatura Fa Island; 15 B-24's, with fighter escort, bomb Kahili Airfield; and P-39's strafe buildings at Gizo and at Kolulavabae Inlet.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Lost on a landing accident at 30-Mile Drome is B-25D "Butch" 41-30163.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 P-40's strafe a large truck convoy between Sintsiang and Yoyang, destroying 5 trucks and damaging 15 others; 1 P-40 is downed by ground fire; 6 other P-40's hit communication lines between Yoyang and Hankow; targets include 2 small steamboats, a gunboat, several railroad cars, and a water tower.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 10 B-24's Snoopers equipped with radar devices that permit blind bombing, begin operations from Carney Field, Guadalcanal Island. 12 B-25's, 8 P-40's, and 8 US Navy F4U's strafe barges and shoreline targets at Kakasa on Choiseul Island; and P-39's strafe barges and shore targets at Ringa Cove on New Georgia Island.
The U.S. 172d Infantry Regiment of the 43d Infantry Division lands on Arundel Island off the northwest tip of New Georgia Island. The regiment meets determined opposition by the Japanese.
Ten USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Snoopers, i.e., B-24s Liberators equipped with radar devices that permit blind bombing, begin operations from Carney Field, Guadalcanal. Twelve B-25s, 8 P-40s, and 8 USMC F4U Corsairs strafe barges and shoreline targets at Kakasa on Choiseul Island; and P-39 Airacobras strafe barges and shore targets at Ringa Cove on New Georgia Island.
The USN's Fighting Squadron VF-33, equipped with F6F-3 Hellcats, lands on Guadalcanal for shore-based duty. These are the first F6Fs deployed to the war zone.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-26's attack bridges in the Bogadjim area; and A-20's strafe barges and troops along the Babui River in the Lae area. On Timor Island, B-25's bomb Dili and Cape Chater airstrip. The 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with C-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, B-25's, P-40's, and US Navy F4U's bomb and strafe barges, buildings, and personnel in the Sigolehe Island-Barora Ite Island area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 26 B-25's bomb and strafe dumps and shipping in the Hansa Bay area, sinking a small freighter, a power launch, and 8 barges and luggers. Lost is B-25D "Reluctant Dragon" 41-30345; and 20 B-17's and A-20's bomb jetties at Lae and Voco Point and hit barges in Samoa Harbor between Lae and Salamaua. P-47 Thunderbolt force lands at Redscar Beach.

ELLICE ISLANDS: Elements of two USN Seabee battalions and the 7th Marine Defense Battalion land on Nonomea Island, only 400-miles from the Japanese-held Gilbert Islands. Work immediately begins on an airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 9 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb the airfield at Chingmen, China.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 35 B-24's, escorted by 44 P-38's, strike airfields at Wewak and Boram; and 48 B-25's and 2 B-17's bomb and strafe Alexishafen and Bogadjim areas. A-20's hit dumps at Gasmata. B-24's bomb Babo, New Guinea and Adodo in the Moluccas Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The 73d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Composite Group, based on Amchitka Island with B-25's, begins a movement back to the US.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 13 B-25's, some with P-40 support, attack Owchihkow and Shihshow, blasting fuel stores and several buildings; the P-40's strafe gun positions outside Shihshow; 10 P-38's and P-40's on armored reconnaissance from Sinti to Yoyang to Sienning, strafe and bomb several targets of opportunity; 3 locomotives are exploded and another damaged, a water tank is knocked down, and several railroad stations are heavily damaged. 4 other P-40's attack a convoy E of Hong Kong; 1 freighter is hit amidships, causing heavy damage; 2 other vessels are also effectively damaged.

In the Solomon Islands, 24 US Thirteenth Air Force B-24s, along with 20 P-40s and P-39 Airacobras and 20+ USMC F4U Corsairs, pound Kahili Airfield on Bougainville Island. Allied airplanes claim more than 30 Japanese shot down; 6 US aircraft are lost.
On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, US Fifth Air Force B-26s bomb Cape Gloucester Airfield while B-25s sweep along the northwest coast, bombing and strafing barges and enemy-occupied villages. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's pound Dagua, But, and Tadji; and A-20's hit barges on the Bubui River. Lost is P-38H 42-66502. On New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-26's bomb Cape Gloucester Airfield while B-25's sweep along the NW coast, bombing and strafing barges and enemy-occupied villages. The 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, transfers from Dobodura to Tsili Tsili, New Guinea with P-40's.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 7 B-24's bomb Gia Lam Airfield; and 22 P-40's and 2 P-38's bomb a dike near Co Bi barracks. 6 B-25's hit Ichang Airfield, China while 3 others attack an oil storage area to the E; P-40's also hit the oil stores. 3 P-40's claim heavy damage to a freighter off Stonecutter's Island near Hong Kong. In China, 4 P-38's dive-bomb Yoyang railroad yards and Sinti warehouses; a P-38 is shot down by ground fire.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Seven USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb
Gia Lam Airfield and 22 P-40s and two P-38 Lightnings bomb a dike near Co Bi barracks.

EAST INDIES: In the air in the Netherlands East Indies, (1) USN PBY Catalinas sink small Japanese cargo vessels off Ceram; (2) RAAF Mitchells sink a small Japanese cargo vessel off north coast of Alor Island; and (3) U.S. aircraft sink a guardboat off Halmahera Island. 

NOTRTH PACIFIC: The USN's Task Force 15, consisting of the aircraft carriers USS Essex with Carrier Air Group Nine (CVG-9), USS Independence with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Two, and USS Yorktown with CVG-5 with a battleship, 2 light cruisers and 11 destroyers, attack Marcus Island located about 725 miles NW of Wake Island. A total of 275 sorties are flown against the Japanese and several IJN "Bettys" are destroyed and ground facilities are heavily damaged.
This strike marks the combat debut of the Grumman F6F Hellcat. The fighting squadrons on all three aircraft carriers are equipped with F6F-3s, (VF-5) in USS Yorktown, VF-9 in USS Essex and detachments of VF-6 and VF-22 in USS Independence. The Hellcats destroy four aircraft on the ground and later in the day, an F6F pilot shoots down a Japanese aircraft. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-40's, in a running battle over Vella Lavella, claim 5 Japanese airplanes shot down; other P-40's strafe barges in Timbala Bay on Vella Lavella Island. 22 B-25's and 50 US Navy airplanes bomb gun positions and the radio station at Vila.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO (Fifth Air Force): Bombers fly scattered strikes against shipping and shore targets in the Saint George Channel and in the Netherlands East Indies. Lost is B-24D "Little Beaver" 42-40984.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2008)

ALASKA: 2 P-40's attempting to intercept Japanese aircraft reported near Attu abort because of weather.

CORAL SEA: In the Coral Sea, USN destroyer USS Wadsworth picks up an underwater sound contact and drops seven patterns of depth charges sinking Japanese submarine HIJMS I-20 about 148 nautical miles NNE of Port Vila, Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands, in position 15.38S, 166.57E. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC:
BAKER ISLAND: The US Army's 804th Engineer Aviation Battalion lands on Baker Island, about half way between Australia and the Territory of Hawaii, to build an advance airfield to support the upcoming invasions in the Gilbert Islands. The landing is supported by the USN's Task Force 11 (Rear Admiral Willis A. Lee, Jr.), formed around small aircraft carriers USS Princeton and Belleau Wood. The dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 1) in this operation pioneers the use of this type of ship in amphibious operations. Also involved are the PBY-5A Catalinas of USN VP-33 based on Canton Island. The squadron conducted day searches toward the Gilberts covering the occupation of Baker Island.
From this date through 14 Sep, 8 B-24's conduct daily sea-search operations from Canton in the Phoenix Islands.

INDIA: 10th AF: A detachment of the 9th Photographic Squadron, Tenth Air Force, based at Pandaveswar, India begins operating from Dinjan, India with F-4's and F-5's. The 459th Fighter Squadron is activated at Karachi, India and assigned to the 80th Fighter Group. The squadron begins training with P-38's.

BURMA: USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb rail facilities at Mandalay. 

CHINA:7 B-25's, supported by 8 P-40's, attack a Japanese destroyer at Shihhweiyao; no hits are scored on the ship but considerable damage is done to the surrounding dock area; 6 P-40's sink a small tanker down river from Ichang, damage 2 large boats between Ocheng and Shihhweiyao, and strafe cavalry troops at Ocheng; 3 other P-40's heavily damage a small ship at Swatow harbor and strafe the nearby airfield; 3 P-38's and a P-40 dive-bomb and strafe barracks at Yangsin, demolishing 3 buildings; and 2 nearby locomotives are also destroyed. The fighter-bombers then heavily damage a small steamer at Wuchang, sink 1 tug and damage another at Kutang, and blast a train and an AA position S of Puchi. During Sep 43, HQ 23d Fighter Group transfers from Kunming to Kweilin, China. During Sep 43, detachments of the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group based at Lingling, China operate from Hengyang and Kweilin, China with P-38's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): 70+ B-24's and B-25's hit the Alexishafen / Madang area, dropping 201 tons of bombs (heaviest by Fifth Air Force to date). Other B-25's hit Iboki Plantation in the Bismarck Archipelago, barges on the Bubui River in New Guinea, the Rein Bay on New Britain area and several villages in New Britain. B-17's bomb Labu , New Guinea. B-26's attack Cape Gloucester area on New Britain . B-24's and B-25's strike targets in the Lesser Sunda . The 68th and 69th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 433d Troop Carrier Group, arrive at Port Moresby from the US with C-47's. The 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, ceases operating from Port Moresby and returns to it's base at Dobodura with P-38's.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Vella Lavella Island, a battalion of the U.S. 35th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, driving on the Kokolope Bay, reaches the Orete Cove area, about 14 miles (23 kilometers) northeast of Barakoma.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 10 B-25's and 5 P-40's bomb Hong Kong hit- ting the Kowloon area and attack shipping off Stonecutter's and in the Lai Chi Kok area.

CHINA: CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, commander of the U.S. China-Burma-India Theater, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, commander of the Northern Area Combat Command and deputy commander of the South-East Asia Command, issues “A Program for China,” in which he recommends that 60 Chinese Nationalist divisions be reformed.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Australian troops encounter strong resistance around the town of Finschhafen while the 2/2nd Independent Company ambushes the Japanese near Kesawai in the Ramu River Valley inflicting heavy casualties.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25's and 60+ US Navy aircraft pound Vila, hitting AA and artillery positions and the area E of Ringa Cove on New Georgia. 18 B-24's, 20+ P-40's and P-39's, and 60+ USN planes attack Kahili; shore installations, the airfield, and bridges N of the strip are hit.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-25's, with P-38 escort, attack shipping at Wewak Harbor, claiming 1 vessel sunk and 2 left aflame; 10 enemy interceptors are claimed destroyed; barrage balloons offer some protection to the enemy ships. This is first AAF observation of Japanese use of such balloons in the Southwest Pacific Area. Lost are B-25D 41-30319, B-25D 41-30225, B-25D 41-30247, B-25D 41-30255. On a bombing mission by 12 B-17s against Cape Glouchester Airfield, lost are B-17E "Craps For The Japs" 41-2653, P-38G "Dumbo!" 42-12847, L-4 piloted by Hayer, P-38H 42-66538.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 P-40's and 2 P-38's blast the barracks area at Pho Lu, French Indochina. HQ 68th Fighter Wing and 69th Bombardment Wing are activated at Kunming, China. Neither unit will be manned until Dec 1943.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-24's, 14 P-40's, and 30+ USN airplanes attack Kahili Airfield. Vila Airfield is bombed by 5 B-24's and 10 USN aircraft. P-40's strafe a wharf at Webster Cove on New Georgia.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Three USN vessels sink three Japanese vessels:
(1) The destroyer USS Ellet sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-25, about 173 nautical miles NW of Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands, in position 13.10S, 165.27E;
(2) The submarine USS Pollack sinks a transport about 124 nautical miles S of Tokyo, Japan, in position 33.65533;38'N, 140.65533;07'E;
(3) submarine USS Pompano sinks a merchant cargo ship about 391 nautical miles NE of Tokyo, Japan, in position 41.00N, 144.34E.

EAST INDIES: The USAAF Fifth Air Force flies light raids against targets on Ceram Island in the Moluccas Islands and Timor Island in the Sunda Islands, both in the Netherlands East Indies.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, RAAF Catalinas bomb Gasmata Airfield and USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s and B-24s bomb the Cape Gloucester area. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): Heavy and medium bombers blast gun emplacements and terrace defenses in the Lae, New Guinea area. Other heavy bombers hit the Cape Gloucester area on New Britain . Light raids are flown against targets on Ceram in the Moluccas and Timor in the Sunda .


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2008)

AMERICAN ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): HQ XI Bomber Command transfers from Amchitka to Adak in the Aleutians.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force): The 19th Fighter Squadron, 318th FG, transfers from Kipapa Field to Stanley Field, Territory of Hawaii with P-40's.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 10 B-25's and 11 P-40's pound Tien Ho airfield at Canton, China; 3 of 15 intercepting Zekes are shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon , 23 B-25's hit the Dulo Cove area on New Georgia; 9 B-24's, 15 AAF fighters, and 20+ USN fighters hit the airfield on Ballale.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): The Allied offensive against Lae begins as forces land at Hopoi and the mouth of the Buso River; B-24's support the landings by pounding Lae air- field, B-25's hit the Hopoi area and bomb the airfield at Cape Gloucester on New Britain; A-20's and RAAF planes hit the airfield on Gasmata; supporting P-38's intercept 100+ enemy fighters and bombers, which are airborne despite the attacks on airfields, and claim 20 shot down. Lost was Beaufort A9-204, P-38H 42-66748

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USN Task Force 76 (Rear Admiral Daniel E. Barbey) lands the Australian 9th Division, Australian Imperial Force (AIF), on Huon Peninsula at Hopoi and the mouth of the Buso River near Lae, in Operation POSTERN. This landing is the largest in the Pacific to this date. It forms part of the largest triphibious operation ever carried out in the Pacific but has received very little recognition. 9th Australian Division landed at Red Beach east of Lae as part of a I Australian Corps operation to envelop and destroy the Japanese 51st Division. 9 Division is the "right pincer".
The holding force is constituted by 3rd Australian Division at Salamaua and the left pincer by 7th Australian Division AIF air landing at Nadzab tomorrow. This plan is conceived by General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific and Commander-in- Chief Australian Military Force.
The initial landing is by two brigades, HQ and support elements of 9 Division, carried in vessels of the USN 7th Amphibious Force. 532nd EBSR (US) also took part in the landing. The balance of the division came in the second wave two days later. Blamey had insisted on landing the entire 9th Division instead of the single brigade envisioned by GHQ planners. Events on shore later would vindicate his judgment. Although there is negligible resistance on shore, Japanese aircraft scored hits on LST's in the initial landing and in the follow-on force. 2/4th Commando Squadron loses about a quarter of its strength to a bomb hit while an infantry battalion lost its commanding officer and other personnel. There is no Allied Combat Air Patrol (CAP). After securing the beachhead, 9 Division began its advance westward along the coast towards Lae. Somewhere ahead is a lot of enemy. 
At 0705 hours local, six Zekes and three Bettys attack the Allied naval craft landing troops at Lae and sink the infantry landing craft LCI-339 and damage the USN destroyer USS Conyngham and tank landing ships USS LST-471 and USS LST-473. At 0800 hours local, nine USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators support the landings by bombing Lae Airfield; at 0900 hours, 24 B-24s attack gun emplacements and other targets at Malahang Airdrome at Lae. At about 1400 hours, 40 P-38s and P-47s intercept about 100 Japanese naval aircraft over the departing invasion force; a "Val" dive bomber hits an LST and score near misses on two USN destroyers while a "Betty" bomber scores a torpedo hit on an LST killing 51 and wounding 30. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarines sink two Japanese vessels:
(1) USS Albacore sinks a gunboat about 133 nautical miles SW of Ponape, Caroline Islands in position 05.25N, 156.37E;
(2) USS Tarpon sinks a guardboat about 887 nautical miles E of Tokyo, Japan, in position 35.56N, 157.59E.
In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Sunfish sinks a Japanese army cargo ship about 40 nautical miles SW of Tainan, Formosa in position 22.06N, 119.50E.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 15 fighter-bombers pound the marshalling yard SE of Lao Kay, French Indochina; 16 others hit barracks in the city.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Swordfish sinks a Japanese army transport north of New Guinea.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 82 C-47'S drop paratroops at Nadzab (first such landings in the Southwest Pacific Area) following bombardment of the drop zone by 52 medium bombers and pounding of Lae Airfield by 24 heavy bombers; a smoke screen is laid over the landing area by A-20's; Nadzab Airfield is quickly put into operational condition and will subsequently become a major Allied airbase.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea at 1022 hours local, 82 USAAF Fifth Air Force C-47s, escorted by 146 P-38 Lightnings and P-47s, drop paratroops of the U.S. 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment and 31-men of the Australian 2/4th Field Regiment equipped with "short" 25 pounder (87.6 mm) howitzers at Nadzab Airfield (first such landings in the Southwest Pacific Area) just west of Lae.
The drop follows the bombardment of the drop zone by 52 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells and numerous fighter-bombers, the laying of a smoke screen over the landing area by A-20 Havocs and the bombing of Lae Airfield by 24 B-24 Liberators. Nadzab Airfield is quickly overrun and by 1840 hours, the site of the dirt strip has been cleared so that an Australian infantry division can be flown in. After landing, the paratroops link up with the Australian forces in the Bulolo Valley.
This is the "left pincer" of Australian General Thomas Blamey's Operation Postern. Today we would call it a "Point of Entry" operation. The immediate object is to secure the Nadzab airstrip, potentially the largest in New Guinea. A further objective is to outflank the strategically vital town of Lae. This is the first time Australian soldiers have parachuted into action. I believe it is also the first time that any force in the world has parachuted into action with artillery. The overland force did not come from Tsili Tsili but via the Bulolo Valley.
It consisted of an engineer company and a pioneer battalion from Australian 7th Division Australian Imperial Force (AIF). They have floated their heavy equipment and plant down the Markham River on rafts the day before, then "laid up" in thick cover until the drop started. The U.S. paratroopers and Australian gunners secured the airstrip while the engineers and pioneers set about clearing and preparing it for the fly-in of the rest of Australian 7th Division.
The paratrooper drop is very well organised by the USAAF Fifth Air Force - it is no easy task to plan and execute the drop of a complete regiment plus artillery. It is supported by copious fighter cover and smoke screens dropped by bombers. Fifth Air Force also dropped dummy parachutists in other areas to confuse the Japanese. No Japanese resistance is encountered (at this stage), tribute to General Blamey's skill in convincing the Japanese that the true objective of the campaign is Salamaua, located 43 miles (68 kilometers) to the southeast. As a point of interest for those who like big guns: the "short" 25 pounder (87.6 mm) is developed at the Australian Army School of Ordnance in Victoria. Its ballistics are worse than a conventional 25 pounder (not surprising) but it packed a bigger punch than a U.S. 75 mm pack howitzer. The short 25 pounder could be broken down into sections for transport by aircraft. This is done at Buna and at Wau where the gunners assembled their guns under fire on the airstrip. Now at Nadzab, Australian gunners have shown that it could be successfully dropped by parachute as well.
The Australian 24th Brigade lands at Lae at 2300 hours local. 

RAAF - Two Beaufighters attack Cape Glouscester Strip. Lost is Beaufighter A19-33. That morning, Boston of 22 Squadron attack Gasmata being repaired. 10 Beauforts of 100 Squadron attack Gasmata Airfield. Three are shot down: Beaufort A9-374, Beaufort A9-183 and Beaufort 186. One crashes at its home base, and another Beaufort A9-362 crashes at Vivigani. They were escorted by 8 P-40s of 76 Squadron.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Arundel Island, the U.S. 172d Infantry Regiment unsuccessfully attacks Japanese positions about 600 yards (549 meters) southeast of the base of Bomboe Peninsula.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 fighter-bombers attack wharves, vessels, and destroy a small factory building in the Yoyang-Shihhweiyao area; 5 others hit trucks, trains, gun emplacements, and railway facilities in areas around Sintsiang and Puchi.
Lieutenant General Joseph Stillwell, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek, proposes that Chines divisions under Chiang Kai-shek, both Nationalist and Communist, be employed in China. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Arundel Island, a battalion of the 172d Infantry Regiment secures Grant Island and the western half of Bomboe Peninsula.
USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells and P-39 Airacobras hit enemy positions at Kakasa on Choiseul Island; B-24 Liberators bomb gun positions at Vila on Kolombangara Island; and P-39s join U.S. USMC and USN aircraft in a strike on suspected radar site on Morgusaia Island. During the day, seven IJN Zekes are shot down by F4U and TBF crews, a USN F6F Hellcat and a P-39 pilot. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, heavy bombers pound Lae Airfield and surrounding area, and medium bombers bomb and strafe enemy defenses in Lahang and vicinity, as Allied ground forces push toward Lae; US fighters claim 8 enemy aircraft downed over Lae. B-25's fly a sweep against barges along the coast of New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb targets on Timor Island in the Sunda Islands. 

NEW GUINEA: Two brigades of the Australian 9th Division meet strong Japanese resistance at the Bunga River in their advance on Lae, Northeast New Guinea. The 24th Brigade lands to support them. As soon as the Japanese at Lae became aware of the 9th Division Australian Imperial Force landing on 4 September, they had dispatched a reinforced company force as a "forlorn hope" to delay it. The balance of the Japanese forces east of Lae tried to form a stable defensive line on the Busu River.
The Japanese "forlorn hope" did very well:
In a vicious slugging fight in the Singaua Plantation they imposed eight hours delay on the Australians - about as much as a company could hope to achieve against the advance guard of a division. By the time they returned to the Busu River the Japanese have lost about two thirds of their strength.
Also on this day, Lieutenant-General Nakano Hidemitsu recognized the trap that has been sprung: He ordered the 51st Japanese Division to abandon Salamaua and fall back on Lae, to defend it against 9th Division AIF to the east and 7th Division AIF to the west. 
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17s and B-24s attack Malahang Airfield, located 2 miles east of Lae and the surrounding area, and B-25s and B-26s bomb and strafe enemy defenses in Malahang and vicinity, as Allied ground forces push toward Lae; C-47s transport The 871st Airborne Engineer Battalion to Nadzab to improve the airstrip and fly Australian reinforcements into Nadzab during the afternoon. U.S. fighters claim eight Japanese aircraft downed over Lae.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Halibut hits Japanese heavy cruiser HIJMS Nachi with one dud torpedo about 84 nautical miles ESE of Aomori, Honshu, Japan, in position 40.07N, 142.20E.
In the southwest Pacific, Australian Beauforts sink a small Japanese cargo vessel about 56 nautical miles ESE of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismark Archipelago, in position 04.39S, 152.59'E.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force): B-25's attack Gokteik Viaduct, Burma, causing minor damage. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon, 2 B-25's bomb barge depot and supply area E of Ringa Cove on New Georgia. 

ELLICE ISLANDS: Engineers finish work on the 5,000 foot runway on Nonomea Island. Later, ten Imperial Japanese Navy "Betty" bombers from Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert Islands, drop 20 bombs on the airfield.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators and B-26 Marauders bomb the Lae area and B-25 Mitchells bomb and strafe nearby targets on the road to Markham; P-38 Lightnings successfully turn back a Japanese bombing attack on Morobe; and C-47 Skytrains begin flying 544 Australians of the 2/33rd Battalion to Nadzab.
A Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberator crashes on take-off at Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, hitting five trucks carrying men of the Australian 2/33rd Battalion;15 are killed instantly, 44 die of their injuries and 92 are injured but survive.

A-20's hit Gasmata area. The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, arrives at Townsville from the US with C-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2008)

ELLICE ISLANDS: Japanese “Betty” bombers of the 755th Kokutai bomb Nanomea Island.
7th AF: B-24's, operating from Canton in the Phoenix , fire on a flying boat scoring hits hut causing no visible damage. 

BURMA: 10th AFIn Burma, 6 B-24's mine the Rangoon River during the night of 7/9 Sep; and B-25's hit Gokteik Viaduct for the second consecutive day, scoring 5 hits at the base of the structure, which remains usable. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese 51st Division begins to withdraw from Salamaua to Lae under pressure from both Australian and U.S. forces. Elements of the Australian 9th Division, moving west on Lae, reach the flooded Busu River where the Japanese hold the west bank. 
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, B-24 Liberators, B-25 Mitchells and B-26 Marauders attack the Lae area, and A-20 Havocs hit Salamaua. Other heavy and medium bombers carry out light raids on targets in western part of New Guinea and in islands of Netherlands East Indies.
Off New Guinea, four U.S. Navy (USN) destroyers bombard Lae. 
The Japanese at Salamaua are ordered to prepare to fall back to Lae in face of the approaching Australian 5 Division. Elements of the Australian 9 Division, moving W on Lae, reach the flooded Busu River where the Japanese hold the W bank.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): At Umnak, Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) No 14 (Fighter) Squadron prepares to depart for British Columbia, Canada. 

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-24's again mine the Rangoon River in Burma during the night of 8/9 Sep.
CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-25's and 11 P-40's hit the White Cloud Airfield at Canton; 4 P-38's bomb the docks at Whampoa; 8 P-40's and P-38's hit shipping on the Yangtze River shipping near Chiuchiang, Kichun, Wusueh, Ocheng, and Changanyi, and strafe targets of opportunity in the general area. . 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USN Admiral William F. Halsey, Commander of the South Pacific Ara and the Third Fleet, proposes that the Treasury Islands and Choiseul Bay be secured as bases from which the southern Bougainville Island-Shortland Islands area can be neutralized. The suggestion is not accepted by General Douglas MacArthur, Commander of the South West Pacific Area. 
Twelve USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s and over 50 USN SBDs dive bombers attack Vila Airfield on Kolombangara Island and barges at Disappointment Cove on New Georgia Island. Eighteen B-24 Liberators, with fighter escort, bomb Kahili Airfield on Bougainville Island; two nearby coastal guns are also hit.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Major General Edward Milford, General Officer Commanding Australian 5th Division, order the American and Australian troops in the Salamaua area to advance tomorrow. Meanwhile, the Japanese XVIII Army is ordered to withdraw their troops in Salamaua to Lae. The Australian troops in the Lae-Nadzab area cross the Busu River and holds a bridgehead against counterattacks.
Four USN high-speed transports bombard Lae.
In the air, USAAF 5th Air Force B-25 Mitchells attack the coastal area from Alexishafen to Finschhafen.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine Grayling is sunk, possibly rammed by a Japanese transport in the South China Sea west of Luzon, Philippine Islands.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Selaroe Aerodrome on Selaroe Island, Netherlands East Indies, located about 259 nautical miles N of Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ALASKA: 9 B-24's fly from Adak to Attu in preparation for a mission to Paramushiru in the Kurile tomorrow.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA
(Tenth Air Force): B-25's again bomb Gokteik Viaduct in Burma. The approaches are battered but the viaduct remains usable. The detachment of ground personnel of the 491st Bombardment Squadron , 341st BG (Medium), at Gaya, India returns to it's base at Chakulia, India.
(Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25's and 7 P-40's hit a cotton warehouse N of Wuchang and docks at Hankow; 9 of 20 intercepting Zekes are claimed destroyed; 9 P-38's bomb docks at Whampoa.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-25's attack barges along the New Britain coast. In New Guinea, the Australian 7 Division, having been flown to Nadzab in C-47's, begins a push E toward Lae. In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 7th Division relieves the U.S. 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment at Nadzab and begins a drive eastward toward Lae. The Japanese at Lae are thus threatened from both the east and west. The Australians begin a general advance into Salamaua and by evening, Japanese defenses south of the Francisco River have collapsed. 

UNITED STATES: The USAAF First and Fourth Air Forces are relieved from their assignments to the US Army's Eastern and Western Defense Commands respectively and are reassigned to HQ, USAAF. Hereafter they serve primarily as training organizations for fighter units.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ALASKA: 12 B-25's and 8 B-24's attack Paramushiru in the Kurile for the third and last time this year. 6 B-24's bomb the Kashiwabara staging area; shipping is bombed and strafed in Kashiwabara harbor and Paramushiru Straits; 1 freighter and 1 large transport are sunk while 1 transport and 2 cargo ships are damaged; 2 other cargo vessels sustain possible hits; targets hit on land include 2 buildings and an AA battery on Shimushu. Of 40 fighters giving battle, 13 are shot down and 3 more are probables. 2 B-24's force-land in the USSR, one with mechanical defect, the other after being hit; 1 B-24 is downed by AA fire; losses are 7 B-25's and 2 B-24's in this most disastrous day for the Eleventh Air Force. It will be another 5 months before it is able to strike at the Kurils again. The 77th Bombardment Squadron, 28th Composite Group, transfers from Adak to Amchitka with B-25's.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25's and 11 P-40's attack the Hankow docks and Wuchang cotton mills; and 3 P-38's bomb ammunition and fuel depots at Tayeh and strafe warehouses and barracks at Yangsin.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): Eighteen USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells attack the area west of Vila airfield on Kolombangara Island and west of Disappointment Cove on New Georgia Island. The airfield is hit again in the evening by three B-24 Liberators. Twenty five B-24s, with fighter escort, bomb Kahili airfield on Bougainville Island; B-24s and fighters claim seven Japanese aircraft shot down. P-40s and P-39 Airacobras support SBD Dauntlesses in striking gun positions at Hamberi on New Georgia Island.
SOLOMON ISLANDS: A regiment of the U.S. 25th Infantry Division lands on the western end of Bomboe Peninsula on Arundel Island and starts moving east. Artillery and, for the first time in the South Pacific, 4.2 inch mortars support the attack.

EAST INDIES: In the Southwest Pacific, US Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Makassar on Celebes Island and in New Guinea, Australian forces cross the Francisco River to Salamaua airfield as Japanese forces draw toward Lae.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian attack against the Japanese at Salamaua takes the airfield without opposition. At 1500 hours local, the Australians enter the town itself as the Japanese pull out. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarines sink two Japanese ships:
(1) USS Harder sinks a transport south of Mikura Island, located off Honshu, Japan; 
(2) USS Narwhal sinks a transport (hit earlier by dud torpedoes) five miles northwest of Nauru Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ALASKA: HQ XI Fighter Command transfers from Elmendorf Field, Anchorage to Adak.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA:
(Tenth Air Force): The 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th FG, transfers from Karachi to Jorhat, India with P-40's. The squadron will fly it's first combat mission on 16 Sep.
(Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-38's bomb shipping in the Hong Kong area, 4 hit Yangtze River traffic at Chiuchiang, and 4 P-40's strafe barracks and destroy a locomotive W of Shihhweiyao.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-17's and B-24's pound Lae as the Japanese begin a withdrawal in the face of the Australian 9 and 7 Divisions moving in from E and W; the Australian 5 Division occupies Salamaua and surrounding area; the first Allied airplane lands at Salamaua Airfield; and B-25's strafe between Saidor and Langemak Bay. B-25's hit barges near Cape Gloucester on New Britain , and A-20's bomb a radio station on Gasmata. Lost on a training flight is B-26 40-1406 near Cape Killerton.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 9th and 7th Divisions push toward Lae from the east and west. Australian artillery continues pounding Lae and Malahang Airfield located 2 miles east of Lae. 
The advance guard of the IJA 178th Battalion leaves their base at Saipa Village to prepare for an attack on Nadzab, Northeast New Guinea. The main body of the battalion will follow on 17 September.

(RAAF) Bostons attack Gasmata. DB-7B "J is for Jessica" Serial Number A28-8 crash lands at Vivigani Strip.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2008)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER (Fifth Air Force): B-24's escorted by P-38's, bomb airfields and ammunition dumps in the Wewak area; and B-25's hit Lae. Lost are P-40N "Mr. Five by Five / Pumkins" 42-104977, P-38H 42-66837.

USN - Strikes Rabaul. Lost is F4U Corsair 17435.

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek is elected President of the Republic of China by the Central Executive Committee. He succeeds President Lin Sen, who died on 7 August and will serve a three-year term. The committee permits President Chiang to keep his post as Commander-in- Chief of the Chinese army. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, units of the Australian 15th Brigade, 7th Division, capture Salamaua. Pressure at Lae continues as the Japanese perimeter contracts. The contracting forces are rear-guards only. The main Japanese force has already abandoned Lae and is trying to escape over the Saruwaged Range. On 8 September, Lieutenant General Nakano Hidemitsu, commander of the 51st Division, have issued orders for the withdrawal. On or about 10 September, the main body of about 7,000 left in four groups carrying half rations for a 14-day journey.
They have intended to withdraw along a preprepared withdrawal route across the Huon Peninsula to Sio; food dumps are spaced along the route. However, at the Busu River the Japanese found that Australian commandos are already in possession of the bridge across the swollen Busu River. These commandos are the flank guard of the advancing Australian 9th Division. The Japanese lose three days while they built a new bridge across the Busu further up. Then they have to follow a different route without any food. Many died of starvation or disease in the ensuing weeks. 
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Force B-24 Liberators escorted by P-38 Lightnings, bomb airfields and ammunition dumps in the Wewak area, while B-25 Mitchells hit Lae.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force): HQ 311th BG (Dive) and it's 382d Bombardment Squadron (Dive) arrive at Nawadih, India from the US with A-36's. The group will fly it's first combat mission on 16 Oct.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 15 B-24's are dispatched to Haiphong, French Indochina. The first flight aborts due to bad weather but the second flight reaches the target area and bombs docks and shipping. 4 P 38's severely damage 2 vessels at Chiuchiang, China. The 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, transfers from Dinjan, India to Yunnani, China with P-40's. The squadron's detachment at Jorhat, India also transfers.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): The 8th Brigade Group of the New Zealand 3rd Division arrive on Guadalcanal from New Caledonia Island, having rehearsed en route (in the New Hebrides Islands) for the invasion of the Treasury Islands.
Allied airfields and other facilities on Guadalcanal, and at Barakoma Airfield on Vella Lavella Island and Munda Airfield on New Georgia Island, are attacked by Japanese aircraft throughout the day.
USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators, with fighter escorts, bomb Kahili Airfield, located near Buin, on southern Bougainville Island, three times during the day. Thirty plus B-24s unload on dispersal and revetment areas and on runways, causing considerable damage; eight Japanese interceptors are claimed shot down.
Three B-25s bomb Vila Airfield on Kolombangara Island and two B-24s and six USN PV-1 Venturas attack the Vila area. P-39 Airacobras join USN fighters and dive bombers in attack on Ballale Island Airfield. During the night, Japanese Navy aircraft mount 79 separate attacks on Guadalcanal, New Georgia and Vella Lavella Islands. Lost are F6F Hellcat 8979 (rescued) and F6F Hellcat 09024 (MIA).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-25's attack Lae and barges in Hansa Bay; B-24's bomb Kendari on Celebes . The detachment of the 6th Nighter Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, which has been operating from New Guinea since 18 Apr with P-70's, begins a movement back to it's base at Kipapa, Territory of Hawaii.

BURMA: Japanese troops withdraw from the Manipur River line. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, one of the Japanese documents captured by Australian troops yesterday indicates that the Japanese have begun to evacuate Lae on 8 September, leaving only a strong rearguard.
The evacuation saved 7,000 Japanese troops of the 41st and 51st Divisions. The Australian 25th Brigade continues east towards Lae.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2008)

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24's attack a cement plant at Haiphong, French Indochina; 50+ Japanese fighters attack the B-24's, shooting down 4 of them; the 1 returning B-24 claims 10 fighters downed. 6 B-25's and 14 P-40's attack a cotton mill in the Wuchang, China area.

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Commander-in- Chief South West Pacific Area, orders the New Guinea Force (all Allied ground forces in New Guinea) to capture Kaiapit and Dumpu in Northeast New Guinea with assistance from RAAF and USAAF aircraft. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, troops of the Australian 7th and 9th Divisions continue their assault on Lae. By dusk, the 7th Division, advancing from the west, is 5 miles from Lae and the 9th Division is a little over one mile east of Lae Aerodrome, the airfield Amelia Earhart took off from in 1937 en route to Howland Island. 

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's bomb Vila Airfield, Kahili and Kara Airfield. B-24's, with fighter escort, later pound the Kahili runway area; others hit Parapatu Point on New Georgia. During the night, B-25's hit Kahili Airfield twice and heavy bombers bomb Buka Airfield and Ballale Airfield. Ballale Airfield is also hit by USN dive bombers, supported by AAF, USN and US Marine Corps (USMC) fighters; a bivouac area, revetments, supply dumps and gun positions are hit; the runway appears badly damaged by the strikes. Lost are F6F Hellcat 25883 (MIA), F6F Hellcat 26009 (survived) and PV-1 Ventura 33214 (rescued).

HQ 403d Troop Carrier Group arrives on Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides , from the US. A detachment of the 6th Night Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, that has been operating from Guadalcanal with P-70's since 28 Feb 43, departs for it's base at Kipapa, Territory of Hawaii. The 372d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), that has been operating from Guadalcanal with B-24's since 5 Aug, returns to it's base on Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides for R&R.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-24's, with P-38 escort, bomb airfields in the Wewak area, destroying 10 enemy aircraft on the ground; 14 more are claimed destroyed in air combat. B-17's bomb the Lae area lost is B-17F "Listen Here Tojo" 41-24552 and B-25's sink about 15 barges between Alexishafen and Finschhafen, blast an ammunition and supply dump near Bogadjim, and attack AA positions at Bostrem Bay.

PACIFIC OCEAN: A USN PBY-5 Catalina of Patrol Squadron VP-23, based in the Florida Islands, spots Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-101 about 123 nautical miles ESE of San Cristobal Island, Solomon Islands. The destroyer USS Saufley assists in sinking the submarine; all 50 submariners are lost. 

GILBERT ISLANDS: Aircraft of USN Task Force 15 attack Tarawa, Makin, and Abemama to decrease Japanese pressure on the Ellice Islands and provide operational training. During the attack on Tarawa, TBF Avengerss, SBD's, and F6F Hellcats from the aircraft carrier USS Lexington, and small aircraft carriers USS Princeton and Belleau Wood sink Japanese motor torpedo boats Gyoraitei and Gyoraitei No. 3.

UNITED STATES: T.V. Soong, the Chinese Ambassador to the U.S., presents a plan to President Franklin D. Roosevelt for the reorganization of the China theater in such a way as to eliminate American Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander of the U.S. China-Burma- India (CBI) Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander of the Northern Area Combat Command in Burma. Stilwell had asked Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek to join the Communists against the Japanese, and Chiang complains that Stilwell does not understand the realities of China.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2008)

SOLOMONS (13th AF USMC, USN, RNZAF) US Navy 24 SBD and 31 TBF strike Ballale Airfield, while a mult-service escort, with 13 F6F from VF-38 and 11 F6F from VF-40 (first mission for Hellcats in theater) took off from Fighter One on Guadalcanal. Also, 13th AF and RNZAF P-40s. In addition, 23 F4Us of VF-214 "The Black Sheep" including Boyington took off from Banika at 1pm and rendevous over New Georgia with the formation. In total, more than 100 aircraft proceeded to the target. Weather was partly cloudy, the attack began around 14:50. There were a total of 71 escorts in the air.
Over the target 40-50 Japanese fighters including Zeros and Tonys and heavy anti-aircraft fire was encountered. The 204th Kokutai launched 26 Zeros. A large, sprawing dog fight ensued over hudereds of miles. Greg Boyington scored victories over several Zeros, he landed at Munda with only 10 gallons of gas, 30 rounds of ammo, and minor damage from flying through the debrs of a Zero that exploded in mid-air. After refueling, he returning to Banika. VMF-214 were credited with 11 Zeros and 8 probables. One Hellcat was damged, landing at Munda Airfield, then flown back to Fighter One for a week of repairs. Two VMF-214 F4Us were minorly damaged. Lost were: TBF-1 23909, TBF-1 06452, F4U 17527, F6F piloted by Anderson (MIA), F6F 25839 (survived), F6F Lt. Riley (survived)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25's and 12 P-40's hit warehouses, barracks, ammunition dumps, and HQ at Liujenpa, China.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Lae is captured by units of the Australian 9th and 7th Divisions. Many of the escaping Japanese slip through the jungle and go to the north coast of the Huon Peninsula. Lae is the focus of a major land, sea and air operation by Australian and American forces. Fighting lasted until today when the encircled Japanese garrison are either killed, captured or escaped.
Prior to the occupation of Lae, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses, B-26 Marauders, B-25 Mitchells, and A-20 Havocs attack Japanese positions at Lae; B-24 Liberators carry out a light strike on Sorong Aerodrome.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Two Japanese ships are sunk:
(1) a gunboat is sunk by mine (laid by submarine USS Silversides on 4 June) off Kavieng, New Ireland, Bismarck Archipelago;
(2) a PBY Catalina sinks a small Japanese cargo vessel en route to Hansa Bay, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2008)

GILBERT ISLANDS: Twenty USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24's bomb Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island and obtain photo coverage of Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll. A B-24 is lost to interceptors. 

CBI (Tenth Air Force): The 383d and 385th Bombardment Squadrons, 311th BG (Dive), arrive at Nawadih, India from the US with A-36's. The 383d will enter combat on 16 Oct.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-25's carry out a coastal sweep against barges and villages from Reiss Point to Langemak Bay, New Guinea. Lost on a training mission is B-25D "The Little Gem" 41-30321.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Seventh Air Force): GILBERT ISLANDS: Twenty four 7th AF B-24's, flying out of Funafuti Island in the Ellice Islands and Canton Island in the Phoenix Islands, bomb Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll and Maiana and Abemama Islands in the Gilbert chain during the night of 18/19 September.
This action is part of a coordinated USAAF-USN attack on Tarawa, aimed at preventing Japanese attacks on US installations at Baker Island and in the Ellice Islands.
During the day, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 15 consisting of the aircraft carriers USS Lexington and light aircraft carriers USS Belleau Wood and USS Princeton , attack Japanese airfields and installations on Tarawa, Makin and Abemama. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 71st Liaison Squadron, US Army Forces CBI, based at Ramgarh, India sends a detachment to Ledo, India with L-4's and L-5's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25's and 7 P-40's attack rail yards and blast furnaces at Shihhweiyao, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's bomb the airfield and attack a phosphate plant and radio station on Nauru in the Gilberts.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): A-20's hit Tami in the Lae area; B-26's and RAAF airplanes bomb and strafe Finschhafen. The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 54th Troop Carrier Wing, based at Port Moresby begins operating from Tsili Tsili with C-47's.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The fighting on Arundel Island, a small island off the northwest tip of New Georgia Island, continues as the US Army's 27th Infantry Regiment continues their advance. New Zealand General Barrowclough takes command the New Zealand and US forces on Vella Lavella Island. USAAF P-39 Airacobra and P-40 pilots and USMC F4U Corsair pilots shoot down 15 IJN aircraft at midday.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2008)

ALASKA: The 21st Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), begins a movement from Shemya with B-24's to Smoky Hill AAFld, Kansas where it will be inactivated on 1 Nov 43.

GILBERT ISLANDS: USN carrier-based aircraft attack targets in Tarawa and Makin Atolls and then Task Force Fifteen, consisting of the aircraft carrier USS Lexington and the small aircraft carriers USS Belleau Wood and Princeton. In addition to attacking installations, photographic reconnaissance missions are flown over reefs, beaches and island defense. TF then retires to Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii
Twenty USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb and photograph Tarawa and Abemama Atolls; one B-24 is lost. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells and USN SBD Dauntlesses, covered by fighters, bomb Vila Airfield on Kolombangara Island and a causeway, Japanese positions, and ammunition dump at Disappointment Cove on New Georgia Island. Other B-25s bomb and strafe barge centers at Ringa Cove and Webster Coves on New Georgia Island.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian 2/6th Independent Company takes Kaiapit in the Markham River Valley in Northeast New Guinea in lively fighting and repels repeated counterattacks. Kaiapit is 45 air-miles (72 kilometers) northwest of Nadzab. Kaiapit is needed for the airstrip that is to be constructed there once the Japanese have been driven from the area. Kaiapit became a base for the Australian 7th Division's advance up the Markham Valley.
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells and B-26 Marauders attack Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea, in preparation for Allied landings three days hence.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators and B-25 Mitchells fly small strikes against Ambon Island in the Moluccas Islands, Selaroe Aerodrome on Selaroe Island in the Tanimbar Islands, and Penfui (Penfoei) Airfield on Dutch Timor.

RAAF - Lost to anti-aircraft fire over Cape Hoskins area is Beaufighter A19-133.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-24's bomb Sagaing and Naba. The 384th Bombardment Squadron, 311th BG (Dive), arrives at Nawadih, India from the US with A-36's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on 17 Oct.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 27 Japanese bombers and 20 fighters attack the airfield at Kunming, China; 24 P-40's and 3 P-38's intercept, claiming 17 airplanes shot down; 1 US fighter is lost; damage to the airfield is negligible. The 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, transfers from Kweilin to Hengyang, China with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, First Lieutenant Henry Meigs II (of the 6th Night Fighter Squadron), flying a P-38 against Japanese night attackers over Bougainville, shoots down two G4M1 Betty bombers of the 702nd Kokutai within 60 seconds: G4M1 piloted by Itakura and G4M1 piloted by Kisuberi.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-25's and B-17's hit roads from Kaiapit to Madang, destroying 3 key bridges; P-39's strafe and dive-bomb the Bogadjim-Yaula area; and B-24's bomb Wewak and Boram airfields. B-25's hit Penfoei on Timor Island. Lost are P-38H "Mareelee II" 42-66851 and P-38H 42-66841.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 2/6th Independent Company kills another 100 Japanese north of Kaiapit in the Markham Valley. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb Penfui (Penfoei) Airfield on Dutch Timor Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 27th Infantry Regiment forces on Sagekarasa Island find that Japanese have withdrawn from the island.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25's and 8 P-40's attack railroad yards and warehouses at Chiuchiang, China, causing considerable destruction.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon Islands, 20+ B-24's bomb the runway and revetment area at the airfield on Buka Island. About 20 Japanese fighters intercept; 2 Zekes are shot down.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Arundel Island, the 27th Infantry Regiment, upon renewing their assault, finds that the Japanese have withdrawn from the mainland of Arundel as well as islands nearby. The Japanese are estimated to have lost 600 dead on Arundel. By this time Japanese have decided to abandon the central Solomons entirely and want only to escape northward.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): A-20's, B-26's, and RAAF aircraft hit Tami Island and pound Finschhafen in preparation for the Allied amphibious assault on the following day; B-25's bomb and strafe the Bogadjim area and Langgoer. B-24's hit Cape Gloucester and a freighter near Talasea; A-20's and RAAF aircraft bomb Gasmata. Lost is P-40N 42-104984. The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Townsville, Queensland, Australia to Attu, New Guinea with C-47's.

NEW GUINEA: The amphibious assault force (the Australian 20th Brigade Group, Australian 9th Division) sails from Lae for Finschhafen while the Australian 22d Brigade starts an overland drive from Lae toward Langemak Bay. The 21st and 25th Brigades, Australian 7th Division, are flown to Kaiapit from Nadzab to pursue the Japanese up the Markham Valley to Dumpu.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25's attack the Ye-u branch line railroad bridge over the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa. Negligible damage is done to the target.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24's and B-25's bomb Gasmata Airfield on New Britain Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): After a preparatory naval bombardment, elements of the Australian 9 Division land at the mouth of the Song River N of Finschhafen and push to the S; B-25's pound defenses in the Finschhafen area; almost 90 fighters battle Japanese aircraft attacking the convoy; 38 enemy aircraft are claimed shot down. Lost is G4M1 Betty piloted by Uchibaba.

AUSTRALIA: General Headquarters South West Pacific Area issues orders for Operation DEXTERITY, the landing on Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago. The ALAMO Force (U.S. Sixth Army) is to make an airborne and amphibious assault on Cape Gloucester; neutralize Gasmata Island and then take it in a shore-to-shore operation. D-Day, at first set for 20 November, is finally postponed to 26 December.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, 5th AF B-24's bomb Ambon Island in the Moluccas Islands.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Admiral William F Halsey Commander Third Fleet, issues a warning order for the invasion of the Northern Solomon Islands and directs Rear Admiral Theodore S Wilkinson, Commander Amphibious Force, Third Fleet, who is to head landing forces, to make detailed plans.
It is later decided to invade the Treasury Islands and the Empress Augusta Bay area of Bougainville. 

NEW GUINEA: After a preparatory naval bombardment by the USN's Task Force 76 (Rear Admiral Daniel E. Barbey), the Australian 2/13th, 2/15th and 2/17th Battalions, 20th Brigade Group, 9th Division, land on Scarlet Beach at the mouth of the Song River, 6 miles north of Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea, early in morning. The brigade establishes a beachhead with little difficulty and pushes south toward Finschhafen. The landing is opposed by 300-400 Japanese troops of the 80th and 238th Regiments; the Australians suffered 20 killed, 9 missing and 65 wounded.
On the Huon Peninsula, the Australian 22nd Battalion lands on Blue Beach near Hopoi on the southern coast. The battalion’s objective is to advance east and then north to Finschhafen. The rest of the 2/16th Battalion and HQ 21st Brigade are flown into Kaiapit and the battalion moves west and crosses the Maniang River.
Captured Japanese documents reveal that the Japanese force destroyed by 2/6th Independent Company at Kaiapit on 20 September was not an isolated patrol but the vanguard of 3,500 Imperial Japanese Army troops.
In the air, the 5th AF provides air support and intercepts Japanese aircraft making ineffective attacks on the convoy.
B-25's hit defenses in the Finschhafen area; almost 90 fighters battle Japanese aircraft attacking the convoy; 38 Japanese aircraft are claimed shot down. A-20's and B-25's hit the Lae area.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Admiral Thomas C Kinkaid issues Operations Plan (Op Plan) 9-43 which reorganizes the Alaskan Army and Navy air strength. The Commanding General Eleventh Air Force becomes Commander of Task Force 90 (TF 90), composed of Task Group 90.1 (TG 90.1), designated the Air Striking Unit (comprising 16 medium bombers, 12 heavy bombers, 100 fighters) and of TG 90.2, designated the Air Search Group, a Navy air arm. For operations, the Eleventh Air Force is now under the jurisdiction of Commander Northern Pacific (COMNORPAC) Forces. There is no administrative change.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-24's, 16 P-38's, and 60+ USN dive bombers, covered by AAF, USMC, USN, and Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) fighters, attack Kahili; Allied aircraft claim at least 9 fighters shot down. 21 B-24's bomb area from Stanmore Plantation to the mouth of the Vila River. P-39's strafe 2 barges, at Sasamunga and Malanono, leaving both aflame.

SOUTHWEST (Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb and strafe villages in the upper Markham River Valley. P-40's bomb Gasmata.

NEW GUINEA: Australian Lieutenant General Sir Iven Giffard Mackay arrives in Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea to take command of the New Guinea Force.
Continuing south toward Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 20th Brigade, 9th Division takes the airfield and reaches the Bumi River, where the Japanese are firmly established.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-24's fly a small strike against Sorong and Manokwari.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: ALAMO Scouts begin reconnaissance of the Cape Gloucester area on New Britain Island in preparation for the upcoming invasion. ALAMO is the code for the U.S. Sixth Army while operating as a special ground task force headquarters directly under General Headquarters, South West Pacific Area. 

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Vice Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, commander of the Central Pacific Force, recommends to Admiral Chester Nimitz, commander of the Pacific Fleet and commander of the Pacific Ocean Area, that an amphibious operation against Makin Island in the Gilbert Islands be substituted for projected invasion of Nauru. [Nauru Island is a 21 square kilometer (8 square mile) island in the South Pacific Ocean, located about halfway between the Gilbert and Solomon Islands. The island is rich in phosphate deposits and was occupied by the Japanese on 25 August 1942.] This plan is subsequently accepted.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the 20th Brigade, Australian 9th Division, forces the Bumi River, north of Finschhafen, against heavy opposition, capturing Finschhafen Airdrome. In the Markham River Valley, the 2/14th Battalion, with a battery from the 2/4th Field Regiment, lands at Kaiapit.
In the air over Northeast New Guinea, nine Japanese bombers with a fighter escort bomb and strafe Finschhafen Airdrome. A USAAF Fifth Air Force P-38 Lightning pilot shoots down one of the escorting Zero's

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Barakoma Field on Vella Lavella Island becomes operational and the first Allied plane lands.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

CBI (Tenth Air Force): The 436th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), transfers from Bishnupur, India to Panagarh, India with B-24's.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's join USN TBF's and SBD's in pounding gun positions in the areas around Vila Airfield and Disappointment Cove on New Georgia.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Japanese begin to evacuate Kolombangara Island. The garrison has been isolated by the island hopping campaign of the U.S.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): Nearly 40 B-17's, B-24's, and B-25's bomb installations and supply lines from Bogadjim to villages on the Ramu and Markham Rivers; A-20's and RAAF airplanes pound positions near Finschhafen as the Australian 9 Division, having crossed the Buni River the previous day, pushes S toward the town. B-25's bomb and strafe AA positions at Rein Bay on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. The 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, 54th Troop Carrier Wing, transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47's.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 20th Brigade, 9th Division, continues the battle for Finschhafen and consolidates its bridgehead across the Bumi River. In the Markham River Valley, the Australian 2/14th Battalion, with part of a battery of the 2/4th Field Regiment, lands at Kaiapit.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

SOLOMON ISLANDS: 21 B-24's, covered by 14 P-38's, bomb a bivouac near Kahili; 30 P-40's and P-39's and 15 USN F4U's support 50+ USN dive bombers in a strike on the hangar area of the airfield at Kahili and gun positions at Kangu Hill and Jakohina.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24's bomb But and Dagua Airfields; P-38's claim 9 enemy fighters shot down in the But-Dagua-Wewak areas; other B-24's hit Nubia and Potsdam Plantation.

MALAYSIA: During Operation JAYWICK, six members of the Australian SOA (Special Operations Australia) Unit in three canoes, attach limpet mines to seven ships Singapore Harbour. The six men then retire safely.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese try in vain to destroy the Australian beachhead in the Finschhafen area but the 20th Brigade repels their attacks. Two companies of the Australian 2/17th Battalion moving towards Sattelberg in the hills 6 miles (10 kilometers) northwest of Finschhafen, stop the advance of Japanese reinforcements heading for the town. 

UNITED STATES: The USN aircraft carrier USS BUNKER HILL is moored main dock, N.A.S. San Diego, California. She had just finished her shake-down cruise and with Carrier Air Group Seventeen (CVG-17), had qualified all pilots. They told me she is a tight fit in the Panama Canal. We, Fighting Squadron Eighteen (VF-18 ) are told to board the carrier for transport to Pearl Harbor for further training. We are 45 percent through our training program. Things got a little tight with an additional 36 fighters aboard. IIRC, a lot of Marine Regiment are also loaded FFT to Pearl.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 27 B-24's, 20+ P-40's and P-39's, and several USN fighters pound the Kahili area. P-39's over Choiseul Island strafe (and explode) 3 barges off Wogai Point, and strafe 2 others off Bambatana, leaving 1 ablaze.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): 117 B-24's and B-25's, escorted by 129 P-38's and P-40's, attack airfields and shipping in the Wewak area; about 40 aircraft are destroyed on the ground and 8 are claimed shot down in combat; the bombers claim 10 ships (totaling about 28,000 tons), 11 luggers, and a launch sunk; Finschhafen is bombed twice during the day.

CHINA: Mao Tse-min (Mao Tse-tung's brother) and the Communist party founder Chen Tan-chi are executed by order of Chiang Kai-shek.

MALAYSIA: In Singapore harbor, the limpet mines attached to seven Japanese ships by the Australian SOA (Special Operations Australia) Unit yesterday (Operation JAYWICK) begin exploding at 0515 hours local. Two freighters are sunk and five others are badly damaged.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2008)

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 5 B-24 snoopers attack a convoy in N Solomons waters and claim several damaging hits. The convoy reverses its course.During the night, the Japanese garrison on Kolombangara Island begins withdrawing. Five USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Liberator snoopers attack a convoy in northern Solomon waters and claim several damaging hits causing the convoy to reverse its course. 

UNITED STATES: Loaded up on the USS BUNKER HILL and we left San Diego, underway for Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): The Wewak area is again hit, the 40 attacking B-24's being escorted by 29 P-38's which claim 8 fighters shot down; A-20's and RAAF Vengeances attack the Finschhafen and Lae area; B-24's and P-39's hit a road near Bogadjim. The 21st Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Archerfield, Queensland, Australia with C-47's. The 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Archerfield to Port Moresby with C-47's.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Cisco (SS-290) is sunk in the Sulu Sea about 74 nautical miles SW of Iloilo, Panay Island, the Philippines, by the gunboat HIJMS Karatsu [ex-river gunboat USS Panay (PR-7)] and a "Pete" seaplane (Mitsubishi F1M, Navy Type 0 Observation Seaplane) in position 9.47N, 121.44E.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2008)

CBI (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-24's bomb Myitkyina and Sadon during routine ferry trips over the Hump.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): On Choiseul P-40's, P-38's, and P-39's join USN fighters in supporting a strike by USN dive bombers on a barge depot at Kakasa; other P-40's strafe and set afire a barge off Sambi Point.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Australian troops encounter strong resistance around the town of Finschhafen while the 2/2nd Independent Company ambushes the Japanese near Kesawai in the Ramu River Valley inflicting heavy casualties. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC (Fifth Air Force): B-24's on armed reconnaissance attack scattered shipping in the Netherlands East Indies and Solomon and Bismarck Seas. Lost on a training flight is B-25D "Axis Fate" 41-30053.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, commander of the U.S. China-Burma-India Theater, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, commander of the Northern Area Combat Command and deputy commander of the South-East Asia Command, issues "A" Program for China, which he recommends that 60 Chinese Nationalist divisions be reformed.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2008)

ANTISUBMARINE WARFARE (First Air Force): The 10th Antisubmarine Squadron (Heavy), 26th Antisubmarine Wing, ceases flying ASW patrols from Galveston, Texas with B-25's. The squadron will be redesignated 867th Bombardment Squadron and will transfer to the Central Pacific with B-24's in Jun 44.

SINGAPORE: A canoe-borne Australian Special Forces group has penetrated the heavily protected harbour at Singapore and blown up between 37,000 and 38,000 tons of Japanese shipping in Operation Jaywick.
The operation began on the night of 26-27 September. Led by Major Ivan Lyon of the Gordon Highlanders, six "Z" Special men entered the harbour in three canoes and attached limpet mines to seven ships, all of which were sunk or badly damaged. All three canoes were clear of Singapore when the first mines exploded at 5.15am on 27 September. The "Z" Special group was a mix of army and navy men. Its canoes, limpet mines and equipment were conveyed to a point near Singapore in the 68-ton ketch KRAIT.
The ketch left Exmouth Gulf, Western Australia, on 1 September and on entering enemy waters posed as an Indonesian trading vessel. The KRAIT is a former Japanese fishing vessel, the KOKUFU MARU, seized from the Japanese in the early part of the Pacific War.
Sailing to Singapore without incident the group sighted the lights of the city on 18 September. While attaching a limpet mine to a tanker two of the crewmen became aware of a sailor watching them intently through a porthole. The froze in their task, but fortunately the sailor did not raise the alarm.

CBI (Tenth Air Force): The 311th BGroup is redesignated 311th Fighter-Bomber Group. The 385th Bombardment Squadron (Dive) is disbanded at Nawadih, India; the 382d, 383d and 384th Bombardment Squadrons (Dive) are redesignated 528th, 529th and 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadrons.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's and 4 P-40's claim heavy damage to a gunboat at Ft Bayard, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): 16 B-24's, covered by 20+ P-38's and P-40's and a few US Navy F4U's, pound the Kahili Airfield area, hitting a supply and bivouac area NE of the strip. 6 B-25's bomb Kakasa on Choiseul Island.

USN - (VMF-214) Four F4Us on a mission against Kolombangara spot three ships. The ships were actually PT-126, PT 124 and PT 116 and fired a recognition flare. The F4U piloted by Alexander opened fire and was shot down. Several crew on PT-126 were wounded in the friendly fire accident.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): During Oct, HQ 80th Fighter Group and it's 88th Fighter Squadron transfer from Karachi to Nagaghuli and Mokelbari, India respectively with P-40's.

AUSTRALIA: The government discontinues recruiting for the Royal Australian Navy because of a severe manpower shortage. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: B-25s strafe a power boat near Gasmata, New Britain Island.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: 21 US Fourteenth Air Force B-24s, supported by 21 P-38s and P-40s, bomb a power plant, the warehouse and dock area at Haiphong. 40-65 Japanese Army fighters intercept, shooting down two US aircraft; 30 fighters are claimed destroyed by the Fourteenth in the air battle.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 9th Division commits another battalion to the assault on Finschhafen, making three in all.
In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and ten RAAF A-31 Vengeances and eight A-20s bomb and strafe the Finschhafen area as the Australian 9th Division pours more troops into the assault on the town. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr., commander of the South Pacific Area and commander of the Third Fleet, informs General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander South West Pacific Area (SWPA) in Australia, of his decision to invade Bougainville Island at Empress Augusta Bay on 1 November and is promised maximum air assistance from SWPA. 
Twenty four USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb a supply and bivouac area north of Vila airfield on Kolombangara Island. B-25s and P-38s join USN SBDs in a strike on a barge depot at Kakasa on Choiseul Island. 
Eight USN destroyers make a sweep near Kolombangara Island and sink 20 or 35 Japanese barges. The destroyers are shadowed by Japanese aircraft that constantly harrass the ships; one destroyer is damaged by a near-miss. 

UNITED STATES: The authorized complement of fighters in USN Essex Class carrier air groups is raised, increasing the total aircraft normally on board to 36 fighter, 36 scout bombers and 18 torpedo bombers. The authorized complement for small aircraft carrier (CVLs) air groups is established at the same time as 12 fighters, nine scout bombers and nine torpedo bombers and revised in November 1943 to 24 fighters and nine torpedo bombers and remained at that level through the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The USAAF Fifth Air Force attacks various targets on New Britain Island: B-25s strafe villages in the Talasea area and barges off Gasmata while B-26s bomb Hoskins (Cape Hoskins or Gabubu) Airfield; and a B-24 bombs Cape Gloucester Airfield.

CHINA: Five USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s dive-bomb and strafe Yangtze River shipping in the Chiuchiang area. Strafing damages several small craft.
HQ 51st Fighter Group transfers from Dinjan, India to Kunming, China and is reassigned from the Tenth to Fourteenth Air Force.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, troops of the Australian 2/17th Battalion, 20th Brigade, 9th Division, seize the village and harbor of Finschhafen and make contact with the Australian 22d Brigade, which has moved forward from Lae. The Japanese retain Sattelberg and Wareo, both of which command the Finschhafen area and must be cleared.
B-25's strafe villages in the Talasea area and barges off Gasmata; B-26's bomb Hoskins Airfield; and a B-24 bombs Cape Gloucester Airfield. Other B-24's bomb Amboina in the Moluccas. 
The 6th Troop Carrier Squadron transfers from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Garbutt Field, Townsville, Queensland, Australia with C-47's.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: During the day, six USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s join USN SBDs in attacking the Hamberi Cove barge hideout near Vila on Kolombangara Island. 
During the night of 2/3 October, the Japanese completed their withdrawal from Kolombangara Island. Efforts of U.S. naval forces to interfere are largely ineffective and some 9,400 Japanese escape safely.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 P-40's damage a 250-ft vessel on the Yangtze River near Chiuchiang; 4 P-38's bomb Chiuchiang docks; 6 B-24's damage a 100-ft coastal freighter off Tonkon Point on Hainan. A detachment of the 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, based at Hengyang, China begins operating from Suichwan, China with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-39's strafe several barges W of Choiseul.

USN - USS Henley DD-391 is sunk by Japanese submarine RO-108 off Cape Cretin. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's continue to hit barges along the W coast of New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago. The 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, ceases operating from Port Moresby and returns to it's base at Dobodura with P-38's.

NEW GUINEA: In North East New Guinea, Australian troops north of Finschhafen are attacked by the Japanese.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 17 Japanese bombers and 25 Zekes attack Kweilin Airfield, China. The bombs, dropped from 20,000 feet, fail to hit the target. AAF fighters fail to make effective contact with the force.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-24's, covered by 16 P-38's and several USN F4U's, bomb Kahili Airfield; 20-30 fighters intercept, and a running battle occurs between Bougainville and Vella Lavella; US fighters and bombers claim 9 fighters downed; no American losses are suffered. 4 P-39's and 4 F4U's sink 18 barges in a strike along the W coast of Choiseul. The P-39's are especially effective because of their nose cannon.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb and strafe barges, small craft, and villages on Vitu in the Bismarck Archipelago. The 22d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Port Moresby, New Guinea to Garbutt Field, Townsville, Queensland, Australia with C-47's.
In North East New Guinea, Dumpu is captured by Australian troops as they advance into the Ramu River Valley from the Markham Valley. Meanwhile, the Australian 20th Brigade continues fighting towards Sattelberg.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, a few B-25's and P-40's attack a foundry at Shihhweiyao; damaging hits are scored on a barrack, on AA positions, blast furnaces, hoppers, and a steam plant. 10 USAAF fighters intercept a force of about 50 Zekes W of Kweilin, shoot down 1 enemy fighter; the enemy force turns back.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Lost is B-25D "Flying Ginny / Bette" 41-30017.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area, issues a plan for an offensive in the Central Pacific. Admiral Raymond A. Spruance Commander of the Fifth Fleet, is to seize Makin, Tarawa, and Abamama in the Gilbert Islands, cover amphibious landings on each with air and naval surface forces, and deny the Japanese the use of land bases in the Marshall Islands and at Nauru during the operation. D-Day for landings is set for 19 November and later postponed to 20 November.

NEW GUINEA: In North East New Guinea, Japanese documents captured near Finschhafen reveal that the Japanese are not in full retreat but intend some offensive operation. Lieutenant General Sir Edmund Herring, Commander of I Australian Corps, issues an operations order to the Australian 9th Division stating that Finschhafen is to be defended and developed and the troops are to gain control of the east coast of the Huon Peninsula up to and including Sio.
In the air, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s carry out a coastal sweep west to Madang, bombing and strafing villages and barges; B-17 Flying Fortresses hit the Bogadjim Road and jetties at Erima; and B-24 Liberators bomb the Babo area.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Wahoo sinks the Japanese army transport Konron Maru (formally of the Shimonoseki-to-Fusan Ferry Line) in Tsushima Straits, about 126 nautical miles south of Pusan, Korea, at 34.00N, 129.00E. (The Tsushima Strait is a channel between Tsushima Island and northwest Kyushu, Japan, connecting the Sea of Japan with the East China Sea.) The ship is ferrying troops across the Tsushima Strait. Only 72 of the 616 soldiers and crewmen aboard the vessel survive because of heavy seas. This loss prompts the cancellation of night ferry trips across Tsushima Straits.

WAKE ISLAND: The USN's Task Force 14 (Rear Admiral Alfred E Montgomery) bombs and shells the island. TF 14 consists of the aircraft carriers USS Essex with Carrier Air Group Nine, USS Yorktown with Carrier Air Group Five and USS Lexington with Carrier Air Group Sixteen; the light aircraft carriers USS Cowpens with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Five, USS Independence with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Two and USS Belleau Wood with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Four; three heavy cruisers, four light cruisers, 24 destroyers and two oilers. A predawn strike consisting of 48 F6Fs and 24 TBF Avenger torpedo bombers attacks the airfield and other installations while F6F pilots shoot down 30 Zero fighters.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 P-40's from Suichwan intercept an attacking force of 27 bombers and 21 Zekes; 1 bomber and 1 fighter are shot down, and the attackers retire in the direction of Canton without dropping their bombs.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon, 8 P-39's and 8 USN F4U's strafe barges off the W coast of Choiseul. 24 B-25's of the 42nd BG and 14 P-38's carry out a low-level strike against Kahili Airfield at dusk dropping parafrag bombs, damaging or destroying several parked aircraft. Lost is B-25D 41-30567.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: ALAMO (U.S. Sixth Army) Scouts land at Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island, for reconnaissance.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's sweep along coastal areas of New Britain and through to the N and W, bombing and strafing targets of opportunity.

NEW GUINEA: In North East New Guinea, the Australian 2/17th Battalion is fighting at Kumawa, between Finschhafen and Sattleberg. Elements of the Australian 7th Division take Dumpu with unexpected ease and it will become a staging field for fighters. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Japanese evacuate 600 men from Vella Lavella Island during the night of 6/7 October but they are met by USN destroyers resulting in the Battle of Vella Lavella. Three USN destroyers intercept and attack six Japanese destroyers, three destroyer transports and small armed craft some 12 nautical miles off Marquana Bay; this proves to be the last surface engagement in the central Solomon Islands.
The three USN destroyers are damaged: USS O'Bannon in a collision with destroyer USS Chevalier; USS Selfridge by torpedo fired from either of Japanese destroyers HIJMS Shigure or HIJMS Samidare; and USS Chevalier by torpedo from Japanese destroyer HIJMS Yugumo. USS Chevalier is scuttled by destroyer USS LaVallette tomorrow. Torpedoes from USS Chevalier and Selfridge sink Japanese destroyer HIJMS Yugumo. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Action in the central Solomons comes to a close. Elements of the 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, make an unopposed landing on Kolombangara Island during the morning. U.S. casualties during the central Solomons campaign total 1,094 killed and
3,873 wounded. The counted Japanese dead, except on Vella Lavella Island, total 2,483. The campaign yields Allied forces four airfields (Munda, Ondonga and Segi on New Georgia Island and Barakoma on Vella Lavella Island) within range of Bougainville Island, the next objective.
In the air, eight USAAF Thirteenth Air Force P-39 Airacobras and eight USN F4Us strafe barges off the west coast of Choiseul Island while 24 B-25s and 14 P-38s carry out a low-level strike against Kahili Airfield on Bougainville Island, damaging or destroying several parked aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25's attack a 2,500-ton freighter 100 miles S of Amoy, China scoring 3 direct hits; the vessel is left burning and listing. 9 B-24's and 22 fighters hit a cement plant at Haiphong, French Indochina causing heavy damage to the kiln building. The 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, transfers from Dinjan, India to Kunming, China with P-40's.

WAKE ISLAND: Imperial Japanese Navy Rear Admiral Sakaibara Shigematsu, commander of the Japanese garrison on the island, orders the execution of 96 American civilian construction workers who have been held on the island since the American surrender in December 1941. The men are marched to the beach and machine gunned. This followed two days of attacks by a USN task force (see 5 October). I have heard two claims of why the men are executed,
(1) the Japanese claimed the civilians were trying to make radio contact with the task force and
(2) the Japanese were afraid that the U.S. was going to invade the island and the civilian prisoners would tell the invaders where the Japanese defensive positions were and how weak they were.
After the war, Sakaibara and eleven of his officers are sentenced to death by a USN Court at Kwajalein

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Formosa Strait, four USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s attack a 2,500-ton freighter 100 miles south of Amoy, China scoring three direct hits; the vessel is left burning and listing.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): The 72nd Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG, based on Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides with B-24's, begins operating from Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In the Bismarck Archipelago, a B-24 on patrol bombs Umboi scoring damaging hits on several buildings. HQ 374th Troop Carrier Group transfers from Port Moresby to Towns.

NEW GUINEA: In North East New Guinea, the Australian 2/17th Battalion continues battling the Japanese at Kumawa in the Finschhafen area.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 9 B-24's, supported by 20 P-40's, bomb Gia Lam Airfield in French Indochina. While on ferry mission over the Hump, 3 B-24's bomb Tengchung, China scoring hits on warehouses, barracks, and a HQ area.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's and P-40's sink a barge off the W coast of Choiseul in the Solomon

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A single B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Cape Gloucester Airfield. Lost is P-38H 42-66904.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 12 Kuril-based Japanese bombers attack Attu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25's on a shipping sweep off the SE China coast in the Amoy-Quemoy area sink a 150-ft (45.7 m) tanker and damage a patrol vessel, and a freighter. 1 B-25 crashes into a hill and explodes. 10 P-40's bomb fuel storage and barracks at Mangshih, China; 1 P-40 is downed by ground fire.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's and P-40's hit barges and concentrations on W Choiseul. P-39's and USN F4U's strafe buildings, a radar station, and gun positions at Poporang.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A-20's and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) airplanes bomb and strafe defensive positions in the Sattelberg and Finschhafen areas. B-24's bomb Makassar on Celebes.
The 2d Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Medium), transfers from Reid River, Australia to Dobodura with B-26's. They re-entered combat on 5 Oct after R&R in Australia since Jan 43.
The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 54th Troop Carrier Wing, transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab. The squadron is operating from Tsili Tsili with C-47's.

ELLICE ISLANDS: Nukufetau Airstrip on Motulalo Island is ready for use.

RAAF - Written off after suffering bomb damage at Vivigani is Beaufort A9-226.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 7 B-24's pound the Meza railroad bridge in Burma, destroying the 3 spans on the E end and dropping the end of a central span into the river.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 20 B-24's and 18 P-40's pound docks at Haiphong, French Indochina. In China, 8 P-40's bomb a match factory and ammunition dump at Tengchung; 8 others hit a supply dump and targets of opportunity in the Lungling area.
Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek takes the oath of office as president of China. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-24's, 50+ P-38's (seporated from the formation near Kolombangara) soon after rendevous. P-40's, and P-39's, and 50+ USN fighters and dive bombers participated, including eight F4Us from VMF-214 'The Black Sheep', but two aborted due to mechanical failures. The remaining aircraft hit Kahili Airfield and surrounding areas, hitting runways, a fuel dump, supply area, buildings, the Navy dive bombers hit Malabita Hill gun positions. The bombing was not accurate with about half the load falling into the water off Bougainville 'killing many small fish'. Jumped by 10-15 Zeros, and fired on by accurate anti-aircraft guns at Kahili and Ballale. Two B-24s are damaged. Lost is B-24D 42-40210. US airplanes claim 15 interceptors shot down, but Japanese records only show the loss of two Zeros from the 201th Kokutai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, A-20's, along with RAAF airplanes, again pound the Sattelberg area. HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group arrives at Sydney, New South Wales, Australia from the US.
The ground echelon of the 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), arrives at Sydney, New South Wales, Australia from the US. The squadron is attached to the 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group and will be reassigned to the 6th on 5 Dec 43. The air echelon, with B-24's and F-7's, will remain in the US until 26 Jan 44. The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47's.

EAST INDIES: During the night of 10/11 October, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s hit Saumlaki on Yamdena Island in the Netherlands East Indies. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Kingfish lays mines off Cape Pepe, Makassar Strait, Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): HQ 311th Fighter-Bomber Group transfers from Nawadih to Dinjan, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-24's bomb the town areas of Tengchung, China, and Sadon and Myitkyina, Burma. The 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, transfers from Kunming to Kweilin, China with P-40's.

JAPAN: The submarine USS Wahoo is sunk in La Perouse Strait off the coast of Hokkaido with its ace skipper, Commander Dudley "Mush the Magnificent" Morton. During five patrols, Morton and Wahoo sank 19 ships. Japanese records report that, on 11 October, the date USS Wahoo is due to exit through La Perouse Strait, an antisubmarine aircraft found a surfaced submarine and attacks, dropping three depth charges sinking the sub. 
Also on 11 October 1943, the commander of a Japanese shore battery overlooking Soya Strait reports sighting and firing on a surfaced submarine. A number of hits are claimed before the submarine dives and an aircraft from Ominato is sent to the spot. At 0920 hours, the plane detects an oil patch and the shadow of a conning tower and bombs are dropped on this shape. The aircraft radios for assistance and circles until other planes arrive.
A submarine is positively identified and more bombs are dropped until surface ships, including HIJMS Submarine Chasers 15 and 43 arrive. These, and other ships, drop depth charges. HIJMS Submarine Chaser 15 reports part of a ship's propeller thrown to the surface by an underwater explosion. More aircraft and HIJMS Auxiliary Minesweeper 18 arrive, but nothing more of the submarine is seen.] USS Wahoo is announced overdue on 2 December 1943 and stricken from the Navy list on 6 December 1943. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) 22 B-24's join 30+ USN dive bombers in pounding Kahili Airfield and the nearby area. Hits are scored on the airstrip, fuel dumps, supply areas, gun positions, bridges between Rangu and Jakohina, barges at the mouth of the Uguima River, and several other targets. The B-24's and the USN and AAF fighters covering the attack claim 12 Japanese airplanes downed.
Japanese aircraft attack U.S. shipping off Koli Point, Guadalcanal, torpedoing two merchant freighters.

NEW GUINEA: Over Northeast New Guinea, Colonel Neal Kearby, Commanding Officer 348th Fighter Group, Fifth Air Force, shoots down six Japanese fighters, four Zeros and two "Tonys" near Wewak, Northeast New Guina. He is awarded the Medal of Honor for this action.
In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s attack Manokwari, Bira, and Fakfak and score hits on a small vessel at Fakfak.

EAST INDIES: During the night of 11/12 October, 5th AF B-25s bomb Cape Chater and Lautem Airfields on Dutch Timor Island in the Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24's bomb the warehouse area and railroad yards at Myitkyina, Burma

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's skip-bomb 2 small vessels in Matchin Bay on Bougainville. Lost is B-25C 42-64571.

NEW BRITAIN: Rabaul is the target of the US 5th Air Force and receives 350 tons of bombs.
The Fifth Air Force and RAAF open an aerial campaign to neutralize or cripple the four Japanese airfields and naval base at Rabaul on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in support of the upcoming invasion of Bougainville Island in the Solomon Islands.
The first mission today is flown by 349 aircraft, 87 B-24s, 114 B-25s, 125 P-38s, 12 RAAF Beaufighters and 11 weather and reconnaissance aircraft. The aircraft attack the airfields, the town, the harbour and ships in the harbour and sink 2 transports, 2 cargo lighters and a guard boat and damage 3 destroyers, 3 submarines, a special service ship, an oiler and 2 auxiliary sailing vessels. 50+ Japanese aircraft are destroyed on the ground; 4 B-24s and a B-25 are lost.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: B-25s fly small strikes against targets on Timor Island and other areas of the Netherlands East Indies.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: 2 Thirteenth Air Force B-25s skip-bomb 2 small vessels in Matchin Bay on Bougainville Island. 

WESTERN PACIFIC: Submarine USS Halibut torpedoes and sinks the Japanese cargo ship Ehime Maru (4,500 tons), a medium freighter. 

NEI: B-25's fly small strikes against targets on Timor and other areas of the Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 11 P-40's unsuccessfully intercept 8 Japanese medium bombers attacking Massacre Bay and the nearby airfield on Attu.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Japanese fighters appear in strength over Sumprabum, Burma to attack over-the-Hump flights. The enemy evades US patrols and shoots down 3 transports. A fighter-bomber offensive against airfields in Burma from which fighters might operate against Hump transports opens with an attack by P-40's on Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25's on a sea sweep off SE China hit shipping in Amoy harbor, claiming 1 freighter sunk and another damaged.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon, a detachment of the 17th Photographic Squadron, 4th Photographic Reconnaissance and Mapping Group, based on Guadalcanal with F-5's, begins operating from Munda, New Georgia . The air echelons of "C" and "D" Flights are still in the US.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 100+ B-24's and B-25's are sent against Rabaul; bad weather forces the bombers to turn back, but 40+ B-24's hit targets including Hoskins, Lindenhafen, Cape Gloucester and Gasmata. Lost is B-24D 42-40934 ditching.

PACIFIC: A U.S. submarine sinks a Japanese cargo ship.
USS Barbel sinks a destroyer at 29-38 N, 127-27 E at about 0600.
USS Begall sinks an attack transport at 11-53 N, 109-17 E (Japanese give location as 11-53 N, 109-17 E) at about 0900.
USS Permit sinks a patrol vessel at 07-15 N, 151-45 E at about 1500.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25's attack shipping in the Amoy area, damaging 2 freighters, and also bomb Amoy Airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): A single B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs 4 barges W of Taiof, leaving 1 sinking. The 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG, ceases operating from Guadalcanal and returns to it's base on Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides with B-24's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 60+ medium bombers pound Cape Gloucester on New Britain and Alexishafen. 3 others fly harassing strikes against Dili and Lautem on Timor.

PACIFIC OCEAN: 1700 hours: USS Grayback sinks an attack transport at 27-35 N, 127-30 E. 1800 hours: USS Bonefish sinks a schooner at 00-10 N, 119-15 E.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 89th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, transfers from Karachi to Gushkara, India with P-40's. A detachment will operate from Sadiya, India during Oct.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 21 B-24's, 12 P-38's, and 17 USN F4U's pound Kahili Airfield supply and personnel areas. 6 Zeros are claimed shot down. During the late evening B-25's bomb the airfield on Buka .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 50+ P-38's and P-40's intercept around 100 Japanese aircraft attacking Allied shipping at Oro Bay; the US fighters claim 40+ shot down; 4 other P-40's, encountering 20+ Japanese airplanes E of Finschhafen, claim 5 destroyed; and 70+ medium bombers hit positions and villages from Sio to Saidor. 
HQ 22d Bombardment Group and it's 33d and 408th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) transfer from Australia to Dobodura with B-25's; the 22d and 33d transfer from Woodstock and the 408th from Reid River.

NEI: 6 B-24's bomb Boela on Ceram in the Moluccas.

PACIFIC OCEAN: 0100 hours: USS Tullibee sinks a transport at 24-30 N, 120-26 E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Admiral Halsey issues orders for the invasion of Northern Solomons by Task Force 31.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): HQ 41st BG (Medium) arrives at Hickam Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii from the US.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Fighter patrols are increased from 4 to 8 aircraft with little effect on enemy marauders over the Hump. 3 A-36's fail to return from a mission over Sumprabum, Burma.

CHINA: British Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia Command (SEAC), arrives in Chungking.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's bomb Kara Airfield. 6 B-25's hit the airfield on Ballale.
N. SOLOMONS (USMC) Five Black Sheep divisions (20 planes) took off in the morning, three to escort some SBD's on a strike against Kara Airfield, the other two on a fighter sweep. Bolt flew with the fighter sweep, which Boyington was leading. As they flew over Kahili at Tonolei Harbor, they saw that it was filled with Japanese barges. "Nobody shoot" ordered the normally aggressive Boyington, who led the eight Corsairs on a long, erratic route. While Boyington proceeded back to Munda, Bolt and the rest could only make Vella Lavella. At Vella, Bolt decided to fly back to Tonolei Harbor himself, to shoot up those barges. "The skipper will be pissed," a pilot warned. Bolt went anyway, and at Tonolei, he blasted one barge full of troops, an empty barge, a tug, and another small cargo vessel. Most of the vessels, he left burning and sinking. Back at Munda, Boyington was indeed "pissed", and the incident became know as 'Bolts War'. But Admiral Halsey was more supportive writing a cable: "That one man war... conducted by Lieut. Bolt against Jap stuff in Tonolei Harbor, Warm Heart (Stop) Halsey"

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 60+ B-25's attack the Alexishafen area, hit coastal targets between Reiss Point and Sio, and bomb the airfield at Wewak. A-20's bomb and strafe Gasmata. A lone B-24 destroys a patrol craft between Hoskins and Rabaul. Lost on a search and rescue mission is OA-10 Catalina 43-3262.
All four squadrons of the 345th BG B-25 participated in a morning strike on Boram Airfield, anti-aircraft defenses and Wewak Airfield, protected by three squadrons of P-38 escort fighters. About 20 Japanese Ki-43 and Ki-61 fighters took off to intercept with only a few minutes warning. They dropped 100 lbs 'daisy cutter' bombs and straffed the area. Many parked aircraft were destroyed or damaged. Lost was B-25D 41-30561.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 9th Division uses captured documents to repel the first of a series of sharp counterattacks from Sattelberg. 

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: The U.S. 3d Marine Division, having trained at Guadalcanal for operations against Bougainville, conducts rehearsals in the New Hebrides, concluding them on 20 October.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Heavy and medium bombers bomb Naba, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 B-24's bomb Htawgaw, Burma.

BOUGAINVILLE: - Over the past two days (16-17) Japanese records indicate the loss of 15 Zeros in the air, and deaths of 13 pilots (half a squadron). One VMF-214 pilot Milton E. Scheider went MIA, and two F4Us minorly damaged. 

NEI: 6 B-24's bomb Ternate, a 2,200-mile round trip.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-36 launches a small "Glen" seaplane to determine how many aircraft carriers are in Pearl Harbor (there are none). The absence of the carriers coupled with the 5 and 6 October raids against Wake Island lead Japanese Navy intelligence officers to believe that an invasion of Wake is imminent. Because of this misinterpretation, Japanese carrier based aircraft that could have been used to oppose the upcoming invasion of Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands, are withheld for more than a week. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese continue vigorous attacks from Sattelberg after attempting to land four barge loads of troops, of which only one reaches shore. Eighteen USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s bomb and strafe Sattelberg and seven B-25s hit Boram Aerodrome and Wewak (Wirui) Airstrip with a low-level attack during which 15 Japanese aircraft are destroyed on the ground and four claimed shot down. Four P-39s intercept 18 Japanese airplanes attacking Finschhafen, claiming six shot down. Over 40 fighters intercept a large group of Japanese aircraft attempting to attack Oro Bay; US fighters claim 24 shot down.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The German auxiliary cruiser, HK Michel (ship H), the former Polish freighter SS Biolskoi captured in Norway, is sunk at 0200 hours by the USN submarine USS Tarpon about 121 nautical miles south of Tokyo, Honshu, Japan, in position 33.42N, 140.08E. A tremendous explosion after a torpedo struck sank the ship and she went down within 13 minutes with the loss of 263 crewmen and 19 Norwegian sailors who had been captured; 110 crewmen survived. Michel has sunk three ships on this cruise (with 17 total for two cruises) and is the last auxiliary cruiser in operation for Germany.

PACIFIC: Aboard the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill: "We pulled out of Pearl Harbor early for two days of maneuvers in the area.. First, we retrieved our aircraft, respotted the deck and the ship went to General Quarters. The 5-inch guns started firing and I started looking for what they were shooting at. By the time I found the target, the 40 mms and then the 20 mms started. I found what I took to be a "yellow peril" (biplane trainer) buzzing around with all these guns shooting at it. I was wishing I could go home then as nobody hit it. And to think I was going into combat with a bunch of gunners like this.???? Oh well, life was hell for a war hero."

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USMC SBDs and TBFs attack Kahili Airfield near Buin on Bougainville Island while six USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s and 21 USMC F4Us sweep Ballalae Airfield on Ballalae Island south of Bougainville. The latter strike is engaged by 40+ Zero fighters; 14 Zeros are shot down with the loss of a Corsair.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The 406th BS (Medium), Fourth Air Force, departs Elmendorf Field, Anchorage for the US. The squadron will transition from B-25's to B-24's and arrive in England on 2 Nov 43.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, transfers from Nawadih to Dinjan, India with A-36's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 28 B-24's and 40+ USN dive bombers, with cover of 50+ fighters including F4U Corsairs of VMF-214 and VMF-221 hit Ballale Airfield. Lost is F4U 17557. 14 P-39's join 20+ US Navy aircraft in a strike on Kakasa village and a tent area on Choiseul. The 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, transfers from Guadalcanal to New Georgia with P-39's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Nearly 80 B-24's and fighters are sent against Rabaul, but abort due to bad weather. The mission cost five Liberators, including B-24D "Mitsu Butcher" 41-24043, B-24D 42-40670, B-24D 42-40885, B-24D 41-41088 and B-24D "Mission Belle" 42-40389. 13 of the B-24's bomb Cape Hoskins; 7 others bomb Cape Gloucester and hit Sio. However, 50+ B-25's slip beneath low clouds and pound the town, airfields, and shipping from treetop and mast-height level; the B-25's sink 2 vessels and claim 70+ planes destroyed on the ground and in the air. Lost are B-25D "SNAFU / MFUTU" 41-30054, B-25D "Sorry Satchul" 41-30056, B-25C "Daisy May" 42-32262.
Other B-25's bomb and strafe a road at Bogadjim.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese 78th and 80th Regiments continue their assaults against Australian troops in the Finschhafen


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 1st Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth Air Force, transfers from New Delhi to Sookerating, India with C-47's. The 529th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, transfers from Nawadih to Dinjan, India with A-36's.

BORNEO: Local Chinese and native Suluks rise up against the Japanese occupation of North Borneo. The revolt, staged in the capital, Jesselton, resulted in the deaths of 40 Japanese soldiers. The revolt is dealt with quickly and brutally by the Japanese. They destroy dozens of Suluk villages, round up and torture thousands of civilians, and execute almost 200 without trial. In one extreme example of cruelty, several dozen Suluk women and children have their hands tied behind them and are hanged from their wrists from a pillar of a mosque. They are then shot down by machine-gun fire.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): SOLOMON ISLANDS: Kara and Kahili Airfields on Bougainville Island are hit by 24 USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s, 14 P-38s and 20 P-40s, and eight PV-1s, 20 SBDs, 12 TBFs and ten F4U Corsairs. The targets include antiaircraft emplacements. One PV-1 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A-20's and RAAF airplanes hit Sattelberg and surrounding areas and bomb Gasmata; enemy air raid against Finschhafen causes no effective damage. B-25's and RAAF Hudsons bomb Fuiloro on Timor.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 9th Division, assisted by artillery, contains further Japanese attacks in the Finschhafen


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): HQ 30th BG and it's 27th, 38th and 392d Bombardment Squadrons arrive at Hickam Field, Moluleia Field, Kahuku and Barking Sands, Territory of Hawaii respectively from the US with B-24's. The 396th and 820th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 41st BG (Medium) arrive at Hickam Field, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii from the US with B-25's.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The bridge at Meza, Burma, being repaired after being damaged severely on 10 Oct, is attacked and damaged by B-25's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Kakasa on Choiseul is attacked 3 times by Venturas, P-40's, and USN fighters and dive bombers. 24 P-40's and nearly 50 USN F4U's sweep Kahili; one force of F4U's encounters fighters, claiming 3 destroyed. The 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), ceases operating form Guadalcanal with B-25's and returns to it's base on Plaine Des Gaiacs Airfield.

CENTRAL SOLOMONS: - The "Tokyo Night Express" completes the evacuation of the Japenese garrison at Kolombangara. Kakasa on Choiseul Island is attacked three times by six USN PV Venturas and seven SBDs. Twenty four P-40s and 24 USN F4U Corsairs, escorted by F6Fs, sweep Kahili Airfield on southern Bougainville Island; one force of F6Fs encounters fighters, claiming four destroyed.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 1500 hours in the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Kingfish sinks a cargo ship off the coast of French Indochina about 25 nautical miles NE of Nha Trang in position 12.30N, 109.30E.

JAPAN: The Japanese order the air groups from six aircraft carriers, HIJMS Hiyo, Junyo, Ryuho, Shokaku, Zuiho and Zuikaku to Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago, to augment land-based air strength and delay Allied progress while the main perimeter defenses of Japan are being strengthened. This plan is called Operation RO.

GILBERT ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s and USN PB4Y-1s begin extensive photographic reconnaissance of Tarawa Atoll. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb and strafe the Bogadjim area; B-24's hit 2 freighters near Manokwari and bomb the Manokwari area; and an attack on Finschhafen by 30 Japanese aircraft causes minor damage. A-20's hit Gasmata. Lost in an aerial collision is B-25D 41-30573.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian 24th Brigade arrives by sea at Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea to reinforce the Australian 9th Division there. They will continue to attack the dug in Japanese units. In the air, B-25s bomb and strafe the Bogadjim area south of Madang. An attack on Finschhafen by 30 Japanese fighters causes minor damage.
Australian General Headquarters in Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, issues RENO III, the plan for the operations ending with the capture of islands in the Southern Philippines. The plan consists of five phases between 1 February 1944 and 1 February 1945. According to the plan, the Australians will only participate in one phase, i.e., the capture of islands in the Arafura Sea between New Guinea and Australia in June 1944. 

NEI: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s hit two freighters near Manokwari and bomb the Manokwari area.

RAAF: Lost on a ferry flight is CA-12 Boomerang A46-87.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The 72d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, transfers from Hilo Field to Wheeler Field with P-39's.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, based at Dinjan, India with A-36's sends a detachment to operate from Kurmitola, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24's bomb Nawlang, Burma; the barracks area is blasted by at least 3 direct hits. 6 P-40's pound the barracks area at Kunlong, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 12 B-25's, with an escort of 36 fighters, attack Kara Airfield. The runway and several buildings suffer direct hits. The 23d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG, based on Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides with B-24's begins operating from Guadalcanal. The 75th Bombardment Sq, 42d BG (Medium), transfers from Guadalcanal to the Renard Field with B-25's. 

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: Headquarters of the ALAMO Force (the code for the U.S. Sixth Army while operating as a special ground task force directly under GHQ, Southwest Pacific Area) moves from Milne Bay, Papua New Guinea, to Goodenough 1sland. 

NEW GUINEA: In the Finschhafen area of Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese again attack Australian troops but the intensity of the assault is diminished and by the end of the day it appears that the Australians are winning. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50+ B-24's bomb positions at Sattelberg; 19 B-25's follow with a low-level strike: other B-25's carry out a sweep along the Bogadjim road. In the Bismarck Archipelago, P-40's bomb Gasmata and attack 2 light cruisers off New Ireland, damaging 1 of them.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The 819th Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), arrives at Barking Sands, Territory of Hawaii with B-24's. The squadron, the ex-3d Antisubmarine Squadron (Heavy), will fly sea searches and supply the 30th Group with replacement crews and planes until May 44.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, a B-25 strike against a railroad bridge on the Ye-u branch line over the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa fails to damage the structure. This raid marks the final assault of the year on this bridge.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Kahili Airfield and the surrounding areas are pounded by 22 B-24's, 30+ P-39's and P-40's and about 160 USN fighters and dive bombers. 18 B-24's and USN airplanes hit targets in the Choiseul area. Other USN aircraft hit Kara Airfield. A single B-24 claims hits on a carrier NW of Buka. HQ 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) and it's 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) transfer from Guadalcanal to the Renard Field with B-25's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 20+ B-25's carry out a low-level attack on the Wewak area, sinking 2 small freighters, and strafing barges and airplanes; Lost are P-47D 42-22497 (pilot survived), P-47D 42-8117, P-47D "Sunshine" 42-8121, P-47D "Fiery Ginger" 42-8145

Madang is strafed by 4 P-39's and 2 Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Boomerangs. 50+ P-40's hit Gasmata. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Forty six Australian P-40s hit Gasmata Airfield on New Britain Island.

EAST INDIES: Eleven USAAF B-24 Liberators bomb the Pomalaa nickel mines on Celebes Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, 20+ USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells carry out a low-level attack in the Wewak area, sinking two small freighters, and strafing barges and airplanes while Madang is strafed by four P-39 Airacobras and two Australian Boomerangs.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0400 hours in the East China Sea, USN submarine USS Grayback sinks an armed merchant cruiser about 140 nautical miles west of Naha, Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands in position 26.30N, 125.05E. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The I Marine Amphibious Corps directs the 2d Parachute Battalion of the 1st Marine Parachute Regiment, Fleet Marine Force, to land at Voza on Choiseul Island during the night of 27 October, to conduct a diversionary raid and, if feasible, establish a permanent base there.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): AAF fighters shoot down a Japanese flying boat 70 miles S of Baker in the Pacific Ocean.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-25's bomb the Meza, Burma railroad bridge, which is still being repaired following the damaging raid of 10 Oct; damage is done to the approaches.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 11 B-24's and 16 P-38's hit Kahili Airfield and 36 P-40's and P-39's join 60+ US Navy dive bombers and fighters in a strike on Kara Airfield; both Kahili and Kara are attacked again later in the day, the former by 6 B-24's and 16 USN fighters and the latter by 35 AAF fighters and 42 USN dive bombers. Lost is SBD-3 03359. 6 B-24's bomb Kakasa on Choiseul.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-24's escorted by P-38's, bomb Rapopo Airstrip, destroying about 20 airplanes on the ground; 20 enemy interceptors are claimed shot down. Lost is P-38H 42-66849 (pilot later rescued). 9 B-25's hit the Bogadjim area.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief U.S. China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) and Acting Deputy Commander in Chief South-East Asia Command, has by now decided that he can do little more toward improving the Chinese Army, his basic mission.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0000 hours, the USS Balao sinks a Japanese cargo ship about 157 nautical miles north of Manus Island, Admiralty Islands, in position 00.34N, 147.40E.
A USAAF Seventh Air Force P-40 pilot shoots down a Japanese "Emily" flying boat (Kawanishi H8K, Navy Type 2 Flying Boat) about 70 nautical miles south of Baker Island at 1220 hours.
In the Solomon Sea, 26 Australian Beauforts attack a Japanese convoy escorted by two light cruisers south of Cape St. George on the southeastern tip of New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago. One of the warships is damaged and one Beaufort is lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-24's bomb Htawgaw, Burma while on a ferry flight over the Hump.

FRENCH INDOCHINA; Fourteen USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators and 13 P-40s attack a barracks area at Co Bi, Vietnam.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 36 B-25's, along with 24 Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) P-40's and 4 USN F4U's, in 1 force, and 20 AAF fighter and 70+ USN fighters and dive bombers in another force, pound Kahili Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): At least 45 bombers are destroyed on the ground at Vunakanau, Rapopo and Tobera airstrips during attacks by 50+ B-25's; the B-25's and 50+ escorting P-38's claim 40+ Japanese airplanes shot down. Lost is B-25C 41-30376 is lost. A-20's hit enemy positions in the Lae area and B-24's carry out a light attack on Manokwari.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0100 hours, USS Silversides sinks two cargo ships and an armed tanker about 339 nautical miles NNE of Wewak, Northeast New Guinea, in position 02.00 N, 144.46E.
In the Solomon Sea, USMC land-based aircraft sink Japanese destroyer HIJMS Mochizuki about 95 nautical miles SSW of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in position 05.42S, 151.40E.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's and 4 P-40's attack shipping in the Gulf of Tonkin, claiming a 150-ft (45.7 m) tanker sunk and 200-ft (61 m) freighter damaged.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): The 372d Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG (Heavy), based on Espirtu Santo in the New Hebrides, begins operating from Guadalcanal with B-24's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 60+ B-24's bomb the Rabaul area destroying 20+ airplanes on the round. Of the 60-70 fighters which intercept, the B-24's claim 30+ shot down. Lost is B-24D 42-72800. A-20's hit positions near Lae and B-24's carry out a light strike against Manokwari.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s strafe shipping at Haiphong, Vietnam, claiming three small boats sunk and damaging six larger boats.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Vice Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, commander of the Central Pacific Force, issues an operation plan, which is subsequently modified somewhat, outlining the organization and tasks of Operation GALVANIC, the invasion of the Gilbert Islands

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese begin withdrawing toward Sattelberg in the coastal sector north of Finschhafen, suspending attacks on the Australian 9th Division.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Gulf of Tonkin off the east coast Vietnam, French Indochina, two USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells and four P-40s attack shipping claiming a 150 foot tanker sunk and a 200 foot freighter damaged.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

FRENCH INDOCHINA: (Fourteenth Air Force): 13 B-24's and 15 P-40's pound railroad yards at Haiphong, French Indochina. In China, 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Kahili Airfield is hit twice during the day by B-24's, B-25's, P-38's, P-40's, P-39's, and USN fighters and dive bombers. The airfield on Buka is strafed by P-38's and then bombed and strafed by B-25's and P-38's. P-39's and P-40's join USN fighters and dive bombers in a strike on Kara Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's fly a small raid against Pombelaa on Celebes ; fighters shoot down 2 B-24's; US gunners claim 11 aircraft downed. Lost is B-24D "Fyrtle Myrtle" 42-40485. B-25's hit targets in Tanimbar in the Moluccas.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Forty six Australian (P-40) Kittyhawks hit Gasmata Airfield on New Britain Island.

BURMA: A USAAF Tenth Air Force B-25 strike against a railroad bridge on the Ye-u branch line over the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa fails to damage the structure. This raid marks the final assault of the year on this bridge.
(Tenth Air Force): The 71st Liaison Squadron, US Army Forces, CBI, transfers from Ramgarh to Ledo, India with L-4's and L-5's.

EAST INDIES: Eleven USAAF B-24 Liberators bomb the Pomalaa nickel mines on Celebes Island. 

CHINA: 2 B-25's attack several vessels at Kiungshan, claiming 4 sunk or badly damaged; later 6 more B-25's hit shipping nearby, claiming 1 freighter sunk; the airfield at Kiungshan is strafed by 1 of the B-25's. The 21st Photographic Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, based at Kunming with F-4's and F-5's, sends a fight to operate from Suichwan, China.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s fly a small raid against Pombelaa Island off Celebes Island with the loss of two aircraft; USAAF gunners claim 11 Japanese fighters. B-25s hit targets in Tanimbar Island about 300 nautical miles north of Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Thirteen USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators and 15 P-40s attack railroad yards at Haiphong, Vietnam.

NEW GUINEA: In North East New Guinea, the Japanese begin withdrawing units around Finschhafen towards Sattelberg.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, two USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells sink a Japanese transport, two army cargo vessels, and a merchant cargo ship about 15 nautical miles west of Haikou, Hainan Island, China in position 20.05N, 110.05E. Meanwhile, six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s sink a Japanese transport about 60 nautical miles east of Haikou, Hainan Island, in position 20.05N, 11.25E.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24's bomb the city of Tungling, China and claim 8 intercepting Zekes shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's pound Kahili and Kara Airfield; P-40's over Kahili claim 3 Zekes shot down. P-38's, P-40's, and P-39's, plus some RNZAF P-40's and P-39's, cover the landing by New Zealand troops on Stirling and Mono . The fighters claim destruction of 12 Japanese dive bombers attacking the landing force and afterwards claim 3 fighters shot down.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, P-40's and P-39's intercept an escorted Japanese bomber force dropping supplies over the Sattelberg area; the US fighters claim 12 airplanes downed. A-20's hit harbor and supply dump area at Gasmata.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the East China Sea, USS Shad and Grayback sink a Japanese merchant cargo ship about 130 nautical miles N of Naha, Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands, in position 28.20N, 128.05E. USS Shad has put two torpedoes into the 9,000 ton ship and USS Grayback administered the coup de grace. 
At 1000 hours in the Philippine Sea, USS Flying Fish sinks a Japanese transport about 301 nautical miles N of Peleliu Island, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands, in position 12.02N, 134.28E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In preparation for the invasion of Bougainville, the 8th Brigade Group of the New Zealand 3rd Division, under Brigadier R. A. Row, lands on two islands of Treasury Islands, Stirling and Mono. Pre-invasion bombardment and covering for the landings are provided by U.S. naval vessels and aircraft of Task Group 39.3 (two light cruisers and Destroyer Squadron 23) and New Georgia-based aircraft from South Pacific Air. The small Japanese force on Mono is quickly put to flight and must be rounded up. Stirling is undefended.
During Japanese retaliatory air strikes by 25 Val and Judy dive bombers and Zero fighters at 1530 hours, destroyer USS Cony is damaged by horizontal and dive bombers 15 nautical miles N of Mono Island and tank landing ships LST-399 and LST-485 are damaged by mortar fire. USAAF P-38s and P-40 pilots shoot down ten Vals and Judys and two Zekes.
The 2d Marine Parachute Battalion begins a diversionary raid on Choiseul Island landing on the night of 27/28 October, and subsequently patrols actively to feign strength that is not present.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-24's bomb Mangshih; 6 P-40's strafe a warehouse and revetments at Yoyang Airfield; 3 B-25's and 7 P-38's hit a barracks at Ft Bayard; and 2 B-25's on a shipping sweep over the S China Sea damage 2 freighters near Saint John and sink a junk W of Kwangchow Wan.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-40's and P-39's join USN fighters and dive bombers in attacks on Kara Airfield and the airfield on Ballale. Almost 200 aircraft are involved in the 2 strikes. Kara airfield is also pounded by 19 B-24's. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, based on Woodlark with P-39's, begins operating form New Georgia.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): P-40's hit Gasmata. P-47's attack barges at Talasea on New Britain and strafe surrounding area. P-47's also strafe the area from Sio to Fortification Point.

Lost due to weather are P-39Q 42-19987, P-39Q 42-20031, P-39Q 41-19959. Also lost is B-24D 42-41217

NEW ZEALAND: Butter rationing is introduced in the country. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, two USAAF 14th AF B-25s on a shipping sweep damage two freighters near Saint John Island and sink a junk west of Kwangchow Wan.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 14 B-24's and 16 P-40's pound the smelter area at Quang Yen, French Indochina. In China, 2 B-25's bomb the administration building and runway at Ft Bayard airfield; 9 P-40's on offensive reconnaissance in the Chiuchiang area strafe a 200-ft (320 m) steamer and attack a train, destroying the locomotive.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, 37 USAAF 5th AF B-24s, escorted by 53 P-38s, bomb the Rabaul area on New Britain Island, claiming 45 Japanese airplanes destroyed on the ground and in the air. Meanwhile, P-47 Thunderbolts attack shipping in Hansa Bay and strafe the Cape Gloucester area. Australian Beauforts fly the first of many torpedo attacks against Japanese shipping in Simpson Harbor, Rabaul. During the night of 29/30 October, Australian (PBY) Catalinas begin a series of night harassment missions to Kavieng on New Ireland Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 37 B-24's, escorted by 53 P-38's, pound Rabaul area on New Britain , claiming 45 airplanes destroyed on the ground and in the air. Lost is P-38H 42-66523. 17 B-25's hit the Madang area. P-47's attack shipping in Hansa Bay area and strafe the Cape Gloucester area. B-25's sink a vessel off Tanimbar in the Moluccas while B-24's bomb Selaroe airstrip on Tanimbar and attack the Waroe Bay area of New Guinea. The 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, transfers from Tsili Tsili to Gusap with P-47's. The 63d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura with B-24's.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0200 hours in the South China Sea, the submarine USS Seawolf sinks a Japanese merchant cargo ship about 113 nautical miles E of the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, in position 22.28N, 116.10E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF Thirteenth Air Force and USN aircraft attack Buka Airdrome on Buka Island north of Bougainville. The four attacks are made by: (1) 40 B-25s and 22 F6Fs;
(2) nine B-25s dropping parafrag bombs;
(3) 21 B-24 Liberators;
(4) 11 B-24s and 24 fighters.
Bonis Airfield on northern Bougainville is hit by 12 USN PV-1 Venturas and a B-25.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25's and 12 P-40's pound the motor pool and barracks at Shayang; 9 P-38's hit the Chiuchiang dock area; 2 interceptors are shot down.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USAAF Thirteenth Air Force aircraft attack targets on Bougainville. Sixteen B-24s bomb Kara Airfield and shortly afterwards it is hit by 68 SBDs and 27 TBFs escorted by USN and AAF fighters; the airstrip and other targets at Kieta on the west coast are attacked by six B-25s, 12 P-39s and 20 USN aircraft; and the Tonolai harbor area off Kahilli in the southern part of Bougainville is hit by eight P-40s and 17 USN fighters. U.S. aircraft sink a Japanese transport near Kieta. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 1700 hours, the submarine USS Seahorse sinks a sampan about 232 nautical miles S of Osaka, Honshu, Japan, in position 30.48N, 135.36E. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s strafe barges in Rein Bay on New Britain Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, in an attempt to knock out the Japanese base from which fighters are attacking ferrying operations, P-40's carrying 1000-pound bombs fly 4 strikes against Myitkyina; following the bomb runs, the fighters strafe AA positions; the attacks cause considerable damage to the base; B-25's attack the Meza railroad bridge, scoring hits on the approaches but missing the structure; the bridge remains unusable due to damage caused by the 10 Oct strike.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s sink a barge off the New Britain Island coast.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Admiral Richmond K. Turner, commander of Amphibious Force Pacific Fleet and the Northern Attack Force (Task Force 52), begins rehearsals for Operation GALVANIC the invasion of the Gilbert Islands, off Hawaii. 
Task Force 31 units rendezvous west of Guadalcanal, then sail for Bougainville in the Solomon Islands. Japanese airfields on southern Bougainville are now unserviceable.
USN submarine sink two Japanese vessels:
- At 0600 hours, USS Gabilan sinks small patrol craft about 124 nautical miles SSW of Osaka, Honshu, Japan, in position 32.50N, 134.21E.
- At 0900 hours: USS Guitarro sinks an armed cargo ship and two cargo ships about 78 nautical miles WNW of Olongapo, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 15.15N, 119.56E.

USN - Lieutenant H. D. O'Neil of VF(N)-75, operating from Munda, New Georgia, flying a radar equipped F4U-2 destroyed a Betty during a night attack off Vella Lavella, the first kill by a radar-equipped night fighter of the Pacific Fleet. Major T. E. Hicks and Tech Sergeant Gleason from VMF(N)-531 provided ground-based fighter direction.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-25's, with fighter support bomb Kara Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): P-40's sink a barge off the New Britain coast. The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 54th Troop Carrier Wing, ceases operating from Tsili Tsili and returns to it's base at Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): During Nov, a detachment of the 71st Liaison Squadron, US Army Forces, CBI, based at Ledo, India is sent to Kunming, China with L-4's and L-5's. During Nov, the detachment of the 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, at Kurmitola, India with A-36's returns to it's base at Dinjan, India

ALASKA: The Alaska Theater of Operations is established. The Alaska Department, U.S. Army, is reassigned from the Western Defense Command and assigned directly to the War Department. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25's and 9 P-40's bomb the Yoyang, China railroad yards. During Nov, the 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group transfers from Kweilin to Hengyang, China with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC (Thirteenth Air Force): US Marines land on Bougainville. This operation is aimed at eliminating the last Japanese strongholds SE of Rabaul. Allied fighters covering the operations shoot down 20+ Japanese aircraft. Naval gunfire accounts for several more. 21 B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield and Kara Airfield is attacked by 19 B-24's, 30+ P-40's and P-39's, and 70+ US Navy (USN) fighters and dive bombers. P-38's on sweep over waters NW of the Solomons claim 7 Zekes shot down. B-25's strafe barges and wharf area at Faisi. During the night of 1/2 Nov, 2 radar snooper B-24's attack a convoy W of Cape Saint George. The 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Espiritu Santo to Henderson Field with C-47's.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: After preparatory naval gunfire and aerial bombardment, Northern Force of Vice Admiral Theordore Wilkinson's Task Force 31 starts landing the 3d Marine Division, reinforced, of Major General Arthur Vandegrift's I Marine Amphibious Corps on Bougainville Island at about 0730 hours. The 3d and 9th Marine Regiment land abreast on the north shore of Empress Augusta Bay in the Cape Torokina area and establish a shallow beachhead despite opposition from small but determined Japanese defense force. (Most of the Japanese troops are garrisoned in the southern end of this large island where the airfields and landing beaches are.) Elements of the 2d Marine Raider Regiment (Provisional) land on Puruata Island., off Cape Torokina, and begin to clear it.
Major General Allen Turnage, Commanding General 3d Marine Division takes command ashore. Japanese air attacks delay unloading of cargo and surf damages many landing craft, but the operation is otherwise very successful. Cruiser and destroyer force of Task Force 39 (Rear Admiral Aaron S. Merrill) and carrier task force TF 38 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) shell and bomb Japanese airfields and installations in the Buka-Bonis area. Rear Admiral Merrill's force later bombards enemy airfields on Shortland Island. U.S. and New Zealand fighters covering the operations shoot down 20+ Japanese aircraft. Naval gunfire accounts for several more.
On southern Bougainville, 21 USAAF 13th AF B-24s bomb Kahili Airfield while Kara Airfield is attacked by 19 B-24s, 30+ P-40s and P-39s, and 70+ US Navy fighters and dive bombers. P-38s on a sweep over waters northwest of the Solomons claim seven Zeros shot down. B-25s strafe barges and wharf area at Faisi Island.

PACIFIC: BATTLE OF EMPRESS AUGUSTA BAY: Vice Admiral Omori Sentaro departs Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, to escort 1,000 Japanese Army troops to oppose the U.S. invasion at Cape Torokina on Bougainville Island. Omori's force includes heavy cruisers HIJMS Myoko and Haguro, light cruisers HIJMS Agano and Sendai, six destroyers and four
destroyer-transports.
The Japanese force is intercepted by the four radar-equipped USN light cruisers of Task Force 39, USS Cleveland, Columbia, Denver and Montpelier and eight destroyers. At 0150 hour, all four U.S. cruisers take the light cruiser HIJMS Sendai under 6-inch fire and set her afire; the cruiser is abandoned at 0200 hours and she soon sinks with most of her crew. Two Japanese destroyers collide while avoiding U.S. shell fire and at 0300 hours, the heavy cruiser HIJMS Myoko collides with another destroyer; the American destroyers sink this latter destroyer and the Japanese withdraw with the remaining Japanese forces. Japanese planes attack TF 39 during its retirement from the scene of battle, damaging light cruiser USS Montpelier.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In the Celebes, 11 B-24's bomb Maniang and nearby Pombelaa. A lone B-24 scores hit on ship off Kavieng.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Japanese aircraft reinforcements, 82 Zeros, 45 Vals, 40 Kates and six reconnaissance aircraft, arrive at Rabaul, New Britain Island. There are now about 200 aircraft based at Rabaul.
A lone USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 scores hit on ship off Kavieng, New Ireland Island. During the night of 1st November, two USAAF Thirteenth Air Force radar snooper B-24s attack a convoy west of Cape Saint George on New Ireland Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-25's and 12 P-40's pound docks and warehouses at Shasi, China.

BURMA: The Japanese along the Tarung River are withstanding the efforts of the 112th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, to advance; the Japanese wipe out a company of the 1st Battalion. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20 B-24's bomb Kahili Airfield. The 13th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Tontouta, New Caledonia to Espirtu Santo, New Hebrides with C-47's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In support of Allied landings on Bougainville 75 B-25's, with an escort of 70 P-38's of the 8th FG and 49th FG, attack Rabaul airfields and harbor installations; 3 destroyers and 8 merchant sunk: Italy Maru; the B-25's and P-38's claim 12 aircraft destroyed on the ground and 68 shot down; AA and air opposition is the strongest thus far encountered by the Fifth Air Force; 21 US airplanes are lost. For the bombers, 28 men listed as MIA with 7 killed in action. The fighter pilots lost 8 pilots MIA/KIA. Lost are: B-25D 41-30311 (Medal of Honor), B-25C "Tugboat Annie" 41-12998, B-25D "Notre Dame De Victoire" 41-30316, B-25D "Miss Ellen" 41-30039, P-38G 42-12848, P-38H 42-66821, P-38H 42-66843, P-38G 43-2387, P-38G 43-2203. 

P-39's pound a road in the Bogadjim area and A-20's bomb and strafe communication routes near Fortification Point. The 418th Night Fighter Squadron, AAF School of Applied Tactics, arrives pat Milne Bay from the U.S. with P-38's and P-70's.

USN - Rear Admiral Merrill's Task Force 39 moves to deny the Japanese access to Empress Augusta Bay. Japanese heavy cruisers and American Cruisers engage in artillery duels. Japanese aircraft also join in the battle. 

As part of "Operation Shoestring 2", Task Force 38 including USS Saratoga and USS Princeton attack Buka Airfield and Bonis Airfield, to cover the landings at Torokina. Lost areTBF Avenger 24071, TBF Avenger 06117 (rescued), TBF Avenger 24176 (rescued, one MIA). Damaged is F6F Hellcat 08984 (repaired)

USN submarines sink seven Japanese ships (six of the ships are from one convoy):
- After 0100 hours, USS Seahorse sinks an army cargo ship about 318 nautical miles SE of Kagoshima,
Kyushu Island, Japan, in position 28.20N, 135.22E.
- After 0200 hours, USS Trigger sinks an army transport about 317 nautical miles SE of Kagoshima,
Kyushu Island, Japan, in position 28.20N, 135.20E.
- After 0300 hours, USS Trigger sinks an army cargo ship about 229 nautical miles SE of Kagoshima, Kyushu Island, Japan, in position 28.49N, 134.50E.
- After 0400 hours, USS Seahorse sinks an army cargo ship about 310 nautical miles ESE of Kagoshima, Kyushu Island, Japan, in position 28.40N, 135.25E and an armed transport about 289 nautical miles SE of Kagoshima in position 28.31N, 134.50E.
- After 0900 hours, USS Halibut sinks an army cargo ship about 295 nautical miles SE of Kagoshima in
position 28.20N, 134.48E. at 28-20 N, 134-48 E.
- After 2100 hours USS Haddock sinks a merchant cargo ship about 405 nautical miles SE of Guam,
Mariana Islands, in position 09.18N, 150.09E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the 3d Marine Division is slowly expanding the beachhead and organizing defenses. The 3d Marine Regiment, which has had hard fighting on the right flank, is exchanging places with 9th Marine Regiment. Puruata Island. is cleared by noon.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 21 B-24's, supported by 30 fighters, pound Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong; 4 Japanese fighters are claimed shot down; 9 B-25's and 12 P-40's pound various targets in the Shihshow-Hwajung-Owchihkow area. 8 P-40's bomb runways and installations at Lashio, Burma.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 19 B-24's attack a convoy about 150 miles SE of Mussau in the Bismarck Archipelago; the B-24's claim hits on 3 vessels.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's hit barges between Alexishafen and Bogadjim. Several are hit by intense and accurate anti-aircraft fire, B-25G 42-64850. In New Britain, B-24's fly light strikes against shipping (sinking 1 vessel) between Talasea and Cape Gloucester.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Boela on the northeast coast of Ceram Island, Netherlands East Indies.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 3d Marine Division continues to improve beachhead positions on Bougainville. At 1800 hour local, the 3d Marine Regiment takes responsibility for the left flank and the 9th Marine Regiment for the right flank. A 3d Raider Battalion patrol moves to Torokina Island and makes a search for the Japanese, but finds none. 

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The USN battleship USS Oklahoma (BB-37), sunk at Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941, is refloated. The ship enters dry dock on 28 December and is decommissioned on 1 September 1944. Oklahoma is stripped of guns and superstructure, and sold 5 December 1946 for scrap.
While being towed from Pearl Harbor to San Francisco, California, USA, on 17 May 1947, Oklahoma parts her tow line and sinks 540 nautical miles out bound from Pearl Harbor.

USN: The Northern Attack Force (Task Force 52) completes rehearsal for Operation GALVANIC (plans for operations to capture, occupy, defend and develop bases in the Gilbert Islands and Nauru). 

RAAF - Lost on a strike against Palmalmal Plantation is A-20C Boston A28-29.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s bomb Jacquinot Bay Aerodrome and B-24s on armed reconnaissance claim one vessel sunk north of New Britain Island.
Vice Admiral Kurita Takeo, Commander-in-Chief Second Fleet, leads ten cruisers and ten destroyers into Rabaul, New Britain Island. These vessels seriously threaten the beachheads on Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands. Since they are sighted en route by a USN PB4Y-1 Liberator, USN Task Force 38, with land-based air cover, is ordered to mount an air strike.

BURMA: The 112th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, digs in at their current positions in northern Burma, since all efforts to advance have been futile and costly. The 2d Battalion is still short of Sharaw Ga. By this time, the 1st Battalion, directed against Yupbang Ga, is isolated by a Japanese roadblock and must be supplied by air; the 3d Battalion is pinned down at Ngajatzup, 30 miles SW of Ningbyen.

CHINA: The Chinese-American Composite Wing enters combat on this date. It's B-25s hit Amoy and Swatow successfully bombing and strafing ground troops, supply facilities, and shipping; the B-25 crews sink a Japanese cargo ship in Swatow harbor; the ship was carrying 100,000,000 Yuan in Central Reserve Bank notes. The Chinese-American Composite Wing consisted of a medium bomber group and two fighter groups consisting of four squadron each that were attached to the USAAF Fourteenth Air Force.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine Silversides lays a minefield off New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago; subsequently, a Japanese surveying ship and a transport are sunk and light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu and destroyer HIJMS Isokaze, are damaged.
USN submarines sink two Japanese ships:
- USS Tautog torpedoes and sinks a Japanese submarine chaser after 1100 hours in the Philippine Sea about 23 nautical miles NW of Koror, Koror Island, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands, in position 7.34N, 134.09E.
- USS Seawolf sinks a 3,177 ton freighter after 2200 hours in the South China Sea about 71 nautical miles SW of the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong in position 21.22N, 113.20E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 2d Marine Parachute Battalion withdraws from Choiseul Island in Landing Craft Infantry vessels (LCIs).

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 8 x F4Us escort 23 B-24's strike the airfield on Buka, dropping 184 thousand pound bombs from 19,000'. They meet no fighter opposition. 

UNITED STATES: The War Department Operations Division recommends that current commitments to China be fulfilled; that a limited bomber offensive from China be mounted; and that only 30 Chinese divisions be trained and equipped, plus equipment for three additional divisions in order to start training of the ZEBRA Force (U.S. sponsored Chinese divisions in east China).


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USN F6F Hellcats from Barakoma Field on Vella Lavella Island, Solomon Islands, cover Task Force 38 which launches 22 SBDs, 23 TBFs and 52 F6Fs from the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga and small aircraft carrier USS Princeton to attack the ten Japanese cruisers and ten destroyers in the harbor at Rabaul, New Britain Island. The carrier-based aircraft severely damage
four heavy cruisers, HIJMS Atago, Takao, Maya, Chikuma, and Mogami, two light cruisers, HIJMS Noshiro and Agano, and two destroyers, HIJMS Fujinami and Amagiri, at a loss of one SBD, four TBFs and five F6Fs.
The Japanese lose one "Sally" bomber and 27 Zero and Tony fighters. As Japanese aircraft fly off to search for the aircraft carriers, over 90 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s and fighters attack the wharf areas at Rabaul. Because of this attack, the Japanese Navy orders all surface warships at Rabaul to sail to Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands.
Captain Richard I. Bong shoots down two Zeros over Rabaul, New Britain Island. These two bring his total victories to 21.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, commander of the U.S. China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander of the Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) in Burma and Deputy Commander in Chief of the South-East Asia Command (SEAC), submits a report to Chiang Kai-shek on SEAC planning and progress of preparations for an attack from Yunnan by the Chinese Yannan Force (Y-Force). 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 459th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, transfers from Karachi to Kurmitola, India with P-38's. They will fly their first mission on 14 Nov.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-26s and P-39s hit Bogadjim Road while B-25s attack positions northwest of Dumpu, and P-39s bomb and strafe the Madang area. P-47s over Wewak encounter a force of fighters and claim about 20 shot down.
The 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47's. Lost on an armed reconnaissance mission is B-24D 42-40972.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the zone of the 9th Marine Regiment on Bougainville Island, the Army's 3d Ranger Battalion repels an attack by the Japanese 23rd Regiment against a block on a local trail, called
Mission Trail. Later the Rangers and the 3d Battalion of the 9th Marine Regiment drive up Mission Trail toward its junction with the Numa Numa Trail.
The Numa Numa and East-West Trails are the two main trails on Cape Torokina. There is not much of a Japanese movement on land to counter these landings because of the difficult terrain and because the Japanese feel these landings are a feint.
Six USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells hit a bivouac area at Kieta on the west coast of Bougainville Island and sink at least six barges between Kieta and Banin Harbor.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): Advanced HQ, Seventh Air Force, is set up on Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice to provide a HQ closer to targets in the Gilbert and Marshall . VII Air Force Service Command and VII Bomber Command also establish forward echelons at Funafuti. Landing fields are being built on Baker; and Nukufetau and Nanumea to be used, along with existing fields at Canton in the Phoenix and Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice as operational bases for attacks on Tarawa and Makin; Mille; Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls in the Marshall and Nauru . These operations will mark the assumption of the offensive by the Seventh Air Force and will play a conspicuous role in the invasion and occupation of the Gilbert and Marshall

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 2 B-24's lay mines in the Rangoon River during the night of 6/7 Nov.

INDIA: The Government of India accepts the offer of U.S. troops to help operate the Bengal and Assam Railroad.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 9 B-25's with USN fighter support hit the airfield and harbor of Buka. 1 B-25 bombs Kieta and attacks Tinputs Harbor; 7 barges and small vessels are claimed sunk; 24 B-25's with fighter support follow USN dive bombers and fighters in an attack on Kara Airfield; and 17 B-24's bomb Bonis Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): P-40's hit Gasmata. Enemy airplanes attack Nadzab, Dumpu, and Finschhafen but cause no major damage. Lost due to engine failure is P-40E "The Spoddessape" 41-25178 and B-24D "Miss Deed" 42-72814. The 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment) and 82d Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, arrive at Milne Bay, New Guinea from the U.S. with B-25's and P-39's respectively. The squadrons will fly their first missions on 28 Jan 44 and 27 Nov respectively.

PACIFIC OCEAN: After 0200 hours, the USN submarine USS Haddock sinks an oiler and an armed oiler about 102 nautical miles WNW of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville Island, the 1st Battalion, 21st Marine Regiment, arrives to reinforce the 3d Marine Divisions beachhead. Meanwhile, Japanese troops, transported by destroyers, land near Cape Torokina.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25's pound Amoy harbor, claiming several boats sunk. 6 P-40's attack a bridge at Hsiangyangchiao, causing only minor damage.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomons, 8 B-25's bomb barge concentration and beach targets in Atsinima Bay. 21 B-24's pound the airfield on Buka.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville Island, the American beachhead undergoes its first major counterattack. Japanese destroyers from Rabaul, New
Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, land 475 troops between the Laruma and Koromokina Rivers early in morning. The troops attack at once in the vicinity of Koromokina lagoon and are held off by the 3d Marine Regiment, although a small outpost is cut off and must be rescued by sea.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Aproximately 10 Japanese bombers and Ki-43 Oscar fighters of the 13th and 59th Sentai attack Nadzab. Intercepting were eight P-39Qs (40th FS) and eight P-47Ds (36th and 342nd FS). Lost were two bombers were lost including Ki-21 Sally 6323 and three Ki-43s.

25 B-24's, with an escort of 60+ P-38's, bomb Rapopo Airstrip; a large force of enemy fighters intercepts the formations and in the ensuing battle US airplanes claim 20+ fighters shot down and several more destroyed on the ground. 5 P-38's are lost: P-38H 42-66911 (pilot POW), P-38G 43-2199, P-38G 43-2386, P-38H 42-66669, P-38 of 475th FG.

9 B-25's bomb Wewak and 40+ others turn back when the fighter escort is intercepted by airplanes over Nadzab; enemy aircraft attack Nadzab and Bena Bena; 16 US aircraft are destroyed or damaged by the raids but 14 airplanes are claimed as shot down by US fighters. HQ 71st Reconnaissance Group arrives at Port Moresby from the U.S. The 529th BS (Heavy), transfers from Manbulloo to Long Strip with B-24's.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN aircraft carrier, USS Saratoga and small aircraft carrier USS Princeton of Task Force 38, are attacked by 100 Japanese aircraft, 240 nautical miles SE of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, but they emerge unscathed.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The 73d Fighter Squadron, 318th FG, transfers from Mokuleia Field to Bellows Field with P-47's.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-24's lay mines in the Rangoon River during the night of 8/9 Nov.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25's bomb the Kiungshan airfield, scoring direct hits on 2 hangars; 6 P-40's attack Hsiangyangchiao bridge, causing little damage.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomons , 22 B-24's bomb Bonis airfield; 6 B-25's hit targets of opportunity at the month of the Laruma River and NW of Torokina while 6 others bomb Kieta.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force):
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb Garowe Island in the Vitu Islands. 
NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators hit Utarom (Kaimana) Aerodrome.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Major Gen Alexander Vandegrift, Commanding General I Marine Amphibious Corps pending arrival of Major General Roy S. Geiger, reaches Bougainville and takes command of operations there and on the Treasury Islands. 
Advance elements of the 37th Infantry Division, Regimental Combat Team 148, also arrive to take over the left flank of the beachhead and are attached to 3d Marine Division. The Battle of Koromokina Lagoon ends as the 1st Battalion of the 21st Marine Regiment, after extremely effective preparatory fire, attacks and eliminates subdued remnants of the Japanese counterlanding force.
Japanese Navy aircraft, 26 "Val"s and 71 "Zeke"s attack U.S. ships off Cape Torokina, Bougainville, at 1200 hours damaging light cruiser USS Birmingham and two attack transports USS Fuller and USS President Jackson.
USAAF Thirteenth Air Force P-38s and P-40s shoot down eight "Vals" and seven "Zekes" between 1200 and 1230 hours.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): HQ 11th Bombardment Group transfers from Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii to Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's hit the airfield on Buka. B-25's bomb Kieta and 20+ B-24's pound Kara Airfield and Kahili Airfield. P-39's join USN aircraft in strikes on Kara Airfield and Ballale Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-25's and A-20's, escorted by P-38's of the 475th FG and P-47's, pound the airfield at Alexishafen, destroying at least 12 enemy airplanes; US fighters claim destruction of 10-15 interceptors in combat; other fighters claim 20+ aircraft shot down over Sek Harbor, the Markham River Valley, and Lae. Lost that mission are P-38H 42-66596 also two others had a mid-air collision and both pilots and planes were lost: P-38H 42-66546 and P-38H 42-66834.

NEW BRITAIN: in the Bismarck Archipelago, B-25's bomb a fuel dump and shipping in the Rein Bay area, and P-40's bomb dumps on Gasmata. B-24's on patrol claim sinking of a destroyer near Kavieng.

BOUGAINVILLE: - The beginning of three days of bloody fighting on Bougainville as Japanese attempt to stop the American advance into the interior of the island.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The 27th Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), transfers from Mokuleia Field, Territory of Hawaii to Nanumea with B-24's. They will fly their first mission on 14 Nov. The 392d Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG transfers from Barking Sands, Territory of Hawaii to Canton in the Phoenix with B-24's. They will fly their first mission on 22 Nov.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighters on armed reconnaissance sink 3 large motor boats in the Yoyang-Sinti area and damage or sink 15 sampans and a barge in the Hwajung-Shasi vicinity.

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the South West Pacific, cancels the projected offensive against Gasmata on New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-25's carry out strikes on Kara Airfield and Ballale Airfield and attack shipping between Suhane and Tarlena. The 69th Bombardment Squadron, 42d BG (Medium), transfers from Plaine Des Gaiacs to the Russells with B-25's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force):
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Lakunai Airfield near Rabaul on New Britain Island and hit a new landing ground on Duke of York Island located between New Britain and New Ireland Islands. During the night of 10/11 November, Australian Beauforts attack targets in the Rabaul area. Lost is B-24D 42-41210. In Northeast New Guinea, B-25s bomb Alexishafen Airfield. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF B-24s bomb Surabaya on the north coast of Java, Netherlands East Indies. 

ELLICE ISLANDS: During the night of 10/11 November, three Japanese bombers bomb Nanumea Airfield on Nanumea Island destroying a B-24 and killing one man. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Solomon Sea, the crew of the USN destroyer USS Spence spots a raft with four live Japanese on board. As Spence drew along side to attempt a rescue, the Japanese open fire with a machine-gun. Rather than face the shame of surrender the Japanese officer in charge of the raft then put his pistol in each man's mouth and blew out the back of each man's skull. He then turned the gun on himself and pulled the trigger. All four bodies fell into the water to be devoured by sharks.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Marine Major General Roy S. Geiger takes command of Allied forces on Bougainville and the Treasury Islands.

USN: Buka-Bonis strike at 0810L/10 by 55 SBDs and 34 TBFs indicate an excellent coverage of the assigne targets. The SBDs carried 1000 lb. instantaneous and the TBFs 2000 lb. 1/10 delay bombs. Photos after the strike show 7 bomb craters at Buka and 10 at Bonis on the runways. A SBD bomb hit a possible ammo dump causing large explosion and fire at the southwest end of the Buka runway. Other fires were started at both fields. A total of at least 38 hits by SBDs were made on or near AA positions in the area which appreciately lessened the volume of gun fire. A direct hit was made among a group of buildings located at the south center of the Bonis runway. AA was described as of moderate intensity and light medium and heavy caliber with very intense heavy AA from the north tip of Sohana Island. Escort of 54 fighters had no contacts nor sightings of enemy aircraft.
Marine TBFs fly their first air-ground attack mission over Bougainville. At 1015 hours, 12 TBFs each drop twelve 100-pound bombs on Japanese ground targets some of which are only 120 yards ahead of the Marine infantry. This is the first attack of its kind in the Pacific.
Lost is SBD-5 Dauntless 35931.

UNITED STATES: The motion picture "Guadalcanal Diary" premieres at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California. Directed by Lewis Seiler, this war drama about the Marines fighting on Guadalcanal is based on Richard Tregaskis' book and stars Preston Foster, Lloyd Nolan, William Bendix, Richard Conte, Anthony Quinn and Richard Jaeckel. This is Jaeckel's first film.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): Japanese aircraft bomb Nanumea hitting the airfield and destroying or damaging several airplanes, including 1 B-24. The 26th and 98th Bombardment Squadrons, 11th BG (Heavy), transfer from Wheeler Field and Mokuleia, Territory of Hawaii respectively to Nukufetau in the Ellice with B-24's. They will fly their first combat mission on 14 Nov. The 431st Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG, transfers from Hickam Field to Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice . They will fly their first mission on 13 Nov.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's IV Corps area, the Japanese seize Haka.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-24's bomb the Burma Road about 375 miles (600 km) W of Tungling, producing a landslide and badly damaging the road; 6 P-40's S of Yoyang knock out a gun emplacement and hit a radio station, barracks, and hostels in the area; 8 more P-40's, on armed reconnaissance in the Li-Chou-Ching-Shih area, strafe a pontoon bridge and troops, and sink a river steamer, a motorboat, and several small supply boats.
Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek replies to U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell's memo of 5 November at a conference of Chinese National Military Council at Chungking. While agreeing to a British and Chinese attack on Burma, he wants to hold the Chinese back until the British are attacking Kalewa. Replacements and supplies for the Y-Force are to be provided.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): A few B-25's and USN F4U's strafe barges and shore installations in Matchin Bay on Bougainville.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Before dawn, 23 USAAF 5th AF B-24s bomb Lakunai airfield near Rabaul on New Britain Island.
During the morning, 239 aircraft from Task Force 38 (Rear Admiral Frederick
C. Sherman) and Task Group 50.3 (Rear Admiral Alfred E. Montgomery), attack
Japanese ships at Rabaul while U.S. Marine Corps F4Us provide a combat air patrol (CAP) over the ships.
TF 38 is built around the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga with Carrier Air Group 12 and small aircraft carrier USS Princeton with Light Carrier Air Group 23.
TG 50.3 is built around aircraft carriers USS Bunker Hill with Carrier Air Group 17 and USS Essex with Carrier Air Group 9 and the small aircraft carrier USS Independence with Light Carrier Air Group 22.
The carrier based aircraft sink destroyer HIJMS Suzunami and damage light cruisers HIJMS Yubari and Agano, and destroyers HIJMS Naganami, Urakaze, and Wakatsuki.
As the carrier aircraft depart, 42 USAAF 13th AF B-24s join USAAF Fifth Air Force and RAAF aircraft in an attack on shipping in Rabaul harbor. This is the Thirteenth Air Force's first strike on Rabaul.
Escorting fighters claim 17 Japanese fighters shot down while the bombers claim five. At 1315 hours, the Japanese send Betty bombers, 14 Kate torpedo bombers, 27 Val dive bombers escorted by 67 Zero fighters to attack the USN ships. USN fighters attack and the best estimate is that they shoot down two "Bettys," 14 "Kates," 17 "Vals" and eight "Zekes;" eleven U.S. aircraft are lost and the aircraft carrier USS Essex is slightly damaged.
Aboard the USS Bunker Hill: "The Japanese showed me what war was all about. They followed our planes back from the strike on Rabaul and things sure were lively for awhile. Fighting Squadron Seventeen with their F4U Corsairs flew out from some island and gave us coverage while we landed our air strike. They left to go home and ran into a flight of Japanese planes trying for our task force. Things got wild for half an hour or so. We got a few fighters in the air. They didn't hit any of our ships and we shot down a lot of their planes. The SB2C Helldiver entered combat for the first time also."

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's bomb Lakunai Airfield. P-39's strafe Bogadjim and B-25's hit the Madang.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The battle between the US Marines and the Japanese 23rd Regiment on Bougainville ends with the Japanese pushed back. Additional elements of the 21st Marine Regiment arrive. Marines now hold the junction of the Mission and Numa Numa Trails, having killed an estimated 550 Japanese during their drive up Mission Trail. In order to secure airfield site, Gen Geiger orders 3d Marine Division to drive east and the Army 37th Infantry Division west. 

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Congress passes a bill lowering the draft age to 18 and raising the upper limit to age 37


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): HQ 30th BG and it's 38th BS transfer from Hickam Field and Kahuku, Territory of Hawaii respectively to Nanumea in the Ellice with B-24's. The 38th will fly it's first mission on 16 Nov. The air echelon of the 26th Bombardment Squadron, 11th BG (Heavy), based on Nukufetau in the Ellice begins operating from Canton in the Phoenix with B-24's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on 14 Nov. The 819th Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), transfers from Barking Sands to Wheeler Field with B-24's. The 819th supplies the group with replacement crews and aircraft.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 2 B-24's mine the Rangoon River during the night of 12/13 Nov.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25's and 24 P-40's attack Yoyang, hitting the warehouse area, railroad yards, and AA positions; 5 B-25's bomb the Yangchi Kang waterfront area and attack waterfront targets at Puchi; 6 B-25's and 12 fighters hit targets at Yoyang; 15 P-40's and a B-25 on armed reconnaissance hit several targets of opportunity in the Lungling area and between Yang-Chia-Kang and Sichai.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese withdraw the remaining 52 aircraft of their aircraft carrier groups that have been flying off land bases at Rabaul on New Britain Island. Of 173 aircraft that arrived on 20 October, 121 have been lost, most with their pilots.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomons , 18 B-25's bomb Tarlena; 6 others bomb the Matchin Bay area; and 8 P-38's strafe Bonis airfield.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: In the Treasury Islands, the 8th Brigade Group, New Zealand 3d Division, completes the elimination of a small Japanese garrison on Mono Island, the large island north of Stirling Island. For 205 Japanese dead counted, 40 New Zealanders and 12 Americans lost their lives.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's and B-26's bomb villages between Finschhafen and Saidor. Following a series of damaging allied strikes, the Japanese remove their carrier aircraft from Rabaul, New Britain, which afterwards ceases to be a serious threat to Allied forces.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s attack targets on Java and on Ceram Islands.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Eight USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s knock out a railway bridge and damage two others near Thanh Hoa. Meanwhile, fighter-bombers hit various targets of opportunity at several other locations scattered throughout northern French Indochina.

AUSTRALIA: Between 0353 and 0530 hours, Japanese aircraft bomb Parap, Adelaide River and Batchelor Airfield in the Northern Territory. This is the 64th and last bombing attack against northern Australia since February 1942. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-21 torpedoes and sinks the U.S. troopship SS Cape San Juan about 242 nautical miles S of Suva, Viti Levu Island, Fiji Islands, in position 22.08S, 178.06E.
The ship was en route from San Francisco, California, U.S.A., to Townsville, Queensland, Australia, with 49 crewmen, 41 USN Armed Guards and 1,348 Army troops. Sixteen men are killed when the torpedo hits the ship and a further 114 drown while abandoning ship. The survivors are picked up by a merchant vessel, a USN destroyer and a Pan American Airways flying boat. Attempts are made to tow Cape San Juan to port, but she sinks tomorrow.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, a single B-24 mines the Rangoon River during the night of 13/14 Nov.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomons, 17 B-24's pound AA positions, dispersal areas, and runway at Bonis airfield on Bougainville . 6 B-25's carry out a low-level raid on the airfield on Buka. Night fighters harass the Shortland and Kahili Airfield and Bonis Airfield, claiming 4 grounded airplanes destroyed at the latter.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, nearly 120 B-24's and B-25's pound Alexishafen, and P-40's strafe the area. Other B-24's hit Gasmata and Kaukenau and Timoeka. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s and RAAF Beaufighters claim the sinking of a small freighter off Tanimbar Island in the Moluccas Islands. 

ELLICE ISLAND: Japanese bombers bomb Funafuti Airfield in Funafuti Atoll destroying two aircraft on the ground.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Eighteen USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators, staging through Funafuti and Nanomea airdromes in the Ellice Islands, attack Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll, with fifty five 500-pound general purpose bombs and 126 twenty-pound fragmentation bombs. One B-24 is lost to antiaircraft fire. Fires are started and they could be seen up to 60 nautical miles away. This
is the first attack in preparation for the upcoming invasion.
USN land-based aircraft of Task Force 57 begin daily bombings of Japanese positions in the Gilbert and Marshall Islands. TF 57 consists of six USN land-based units: two bombing squadrons with PB4Y-1s, two patrol squadrons with PBYs, one bombing squadron with PV-1 Venturas and one photographic squadron with PB4Y-1s.

INDIA: Colonel Francis G. Brink is given responsibility for training of the GALAHAD forces, (American long range penetration group), a task previously held by Lieutenant Colonel Charles N. Hunter. On 1 January 1944, the GALAHAD Force is activated as the 5307th Composite Regiment (Provisional).

MARSHALL ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Mili Aerodrome in Mili Atoll while USN PB4Y-1s fly photographic reconnaissance missions over Wotje and Maloelap Atolls. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Japanese submarine HIJMS I-34 is on a "Yanagi" mission to German-occupied France, the third Japanese Navy submarine to
undertake such a mission. The Japanese code name for I-34 is "Momi"
(Fir); the Germans code name her the "U-Tanne".
Radio traffic between Tokyo and Berlin concerning the I-34's mission is transmitted in diplomatic code, but is intercepted and deciphered by Allied code-breakers. I-34 is carrying a cargo of raw rubber bales, tungsten, tin, quinine, medicinal opium and samples of Japanese weapons. Also aboard are Rear Admiral Hideo Kojima and two Mitsubishi engineers. Alerted by an "Ultra" special intelligence signal, the British submarine HMS/M Taurus (P339) sights I-34 running on the surface at 14 knots.
At 0730, six torpedoes are fired at the Japanese sub and one hits the starboard side just below her conning tower. She sinks at 100 feet about 16 nautical miles WSW of Penang, Malaya, in position 05.17N, 100.05E. Twenty crewmen in an after section survive the attack and manage to escape through a deck hatch. Of these, 13 are picked up by a native junk and arrive at Penang that evening, but 84 crewmembers are lost. The I-34 is the first Japanese submarine sunk by a British submarine.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Narwhal lands men and supplies at Paluan Bay on Mindoro Island.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: At 0430 hours local, Marine Night Fighter Squadron
Five Hundred Thirty One scores its first victory when the crew of PV-1 number 54 shoots down a Betty bomber about 50 nautical miles SW of Torokina Point on Bougainville Island. The standard procedure for intercepts is that the pilot has to fly within 150 to 700 feet to visually identify the unknown aircraft ("bogey") before opening fire; this prevents the accidental shooting down of a
friendly aircraft with a malfunctioning IFF system. This Marine Squadron was commissioned 16 November1942 and is the first Marine night fighter squadron in action.
During the night of 13/14 November, USAAF Thirteenth Air Force P-70 crews begin heckling missions against Bonis Airfield in northern Bougainville and Kahili Airfield in southern Bougainville. Targets in the Shortland Islands are also attacked.
Marine Major General Roy Geiger becomes responsible to Admiral William F. Halsey, Commander South Pacific and Commander Third Fleet, as Vice Admiral Theodore Wilkinson, Commander of the 3rd Amphibious Force, relinquishes command. The 21st Marine Regiment begins an attack for the junction of the Numa Numa Trail with the East-West Trail to ensure the safety of airfield site.
The 129th Infantry Regiment, 37th Infantry Division arrives on Bougainville. During a heavy air attack the light cruiser USS Denver is hit by an aerial torpedo which knocks out all power and communications and kills 20 of her crew. The ship has to be towed away for repairs.

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs a bill into law extending the term of President Manuel Quezon of the Philippines ". . . until the expulsion of the Japanese from the Philippines."


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): Betio Island on Tarawa Atoll bombed by 17 B24s from Ellice Island bases (Nukufetau), 55 quarter-ton bombs dropped as well as 744 30-lb. fragmentation bombs, with good percentage falling in target area; 4 large fires started near runway and grounded plane possibly destroyed; AA fire intense at first but decreases. No interception made. 1 B24 fails to return. Later 9 B24s bomb Tarawa using 810 fragmentation bombs while 9 others drop 80 demolition and fragmentation bombs on Mili; fires and explosions result at latter target.
Greenwich Island. Bivouac area on Greenwich Island found deserted by attacking Allied recon plane.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-70 night fighters hit the Shortland-Faisi area, claiming a seaplane and 2 barges destroyed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): NEW GUINEA: Allied ground activity 1imited to arty fire against small groups of Japanese. In the Finschhafen area, Thirteen Japanese bombers unsuccessfully raid Finschhafen. Nine B-25's raid Sio and coastal area to the SE.
During night raid on Babo, Dutch New Guinea, 3 RAAF PBY's destroy grounded bombers, probably destroy others,: and start large fires in fuel and ammunition dumps. Another RAAF PBY starts fires at Kaimana.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Battle of the Cocoanut Grove concludes with withdrawal of Japanese from position S of junction Numa-Numa and East-West trails, following renewed attacks by Allied troops with tank'support. Supporting ground forces, 20 TBFs bomb and strafe Japanese positions NE of Piva; ground forces report excellent results. 49 SBDs and 8 TBFs with fighter escort attack Ballale, dropping 30 tons of bombs with good results, 11 hits observed on runway; intense AA fire but no interception encountered.
F4Us strafe Bougainville coast from Kieta northward.
Clearing of few remaining Japanese from Treasury Is. continues.

BURMA: Road and RR communications in W Burma are target for several attacks. 4 A-36 bomb and strafe enemy barracks at Noye Bun. A Supply dump 4 miles SW of Maingkwan and the Walabum-Shaduzup road; further south road bridge at Mogaung and town of Manywet hit by six P-51s and 8 A-36's with excellent results. Center span of bridge at Mogaung and west and south approaches are in ruins.Later Mogaung again attacked by twelve A-36's and six P-51's which start many fires throughout town
In central Burma 11 B-24's, then 6 B-25's bomb Maymyo and Kalewa; formation attacked by 16 enemy aircraft of which 5 are destroyed,1 probably, and 1 damaged; 3 B-24's lost.
RAF hits buildings in Kalemyo sector and in an enemyvillage near Buthedaung in Arakan district, sets fi're to bar-racks at Padaung near the E end of the Taungup Pass road, anddestroys several trucks and river craft. During the evening7 craft in-the Akyab area are damfaged and setafire


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 20+ B-24's from Canton in the Phoenix and Nanumea bomb Jaluit, Mille, and Makin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-24's are dispatched against the Hong Kong-Kowloon area. Bad weather prevents 15 bombers from bombing the targets; 5 bomb the docks at Kowloon.

BURMA: On the north Burma front, the Chinese 38th Infantry Division is moving reinforcements forward for the 112th Regiment. The 114th Regiment arrives at the front and is followed in early December by the 113th.
In the 11th Army Group's Fourteenth Army sector, the Japanese take Fort White in IV Corps area, having forced the British to abandon it.
Four A-36's attack an enemy camp at Noye Bun, hitting numerous buildings in the target area with good results. In W Burma, 8, A-36's, 1 B25, and 4 P-51's bomb and strafe Kamaing, starting several fires, while 4 A-36s carry out a similar attack on the Shaduzup-Maingkwan and Kamaing-Hanywet roads; several buildings, hashas, and a jetty hit. Farther S, 6 B-25's and 8 P-51's attack RR bridges N of Shwebo, scoring hits and near misses.
RAF fighters attack enemy oil 'field installations at Nyaunghla, starting fires, and then shoot up 26 river craft on the lower Irrawaddy River. Other aircraft. damage communications in Akyab area and enemy positions in Kalefmyo 'sector.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20 B-24's strike Buka Airfield. 18 B-24's bomb Kahili; fighter patrols destroy or damage several barges along the coast and destroy 2 fuel dumps at Tonolai. The 72d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), ceases operating from Guadalcanal and returns to it's base at Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides with B-24's. The 106th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), III Reconnaissance Command, arrives on Guadalcanal from the US with B 25's. The squadron will be reassigned to the Thirteenth Air Force on 19 Nov and will fly it's first mission on 30 Jan 44. The 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, arrives on Guadalcanal from the US with P-38's and P-70's. The squadron will fly it's first mission on 10 Dec.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-24's pound Alexishafen; 88 B-25's heading for Wewak and Boram with an escort of 16 P-40's are intercepted by Japanese fighters that are escorting bombers attacking Gusap; the resulting battle causes the B-25's to abort the attack; the US airplanes claim 20 of the enemy shot down; 2 P-40's are lost; P-47's claim 5 more aircraft destroyed over Wewak. The 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47's.

NEW IRELAND: PBYs on night patrol damage large AK in St. George's Channel and leave it beached: also damage 6,000-ton AK in convoy NE of Rabaul with 2 direct hits.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the beachhead perimeter is expanded to the inland defense line Dog.

RAAF: Lost after a raid against Rabaul is Beaufort A9-217. Force landed is Boomerang A46-136 after being damaged by P-38 piloted by Gerald Johnson


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): B-24's from Nanumea and Nukufeta bomb Jaluit and Maloelap. Single aircraft hit Kwajalein and Makin and Tarawa.

AMERICAN SAMOA: The USMC's Central Pacific Combat Air Transport Service (CenCATS) is activated at Tutuila Airfield at Tafuna on Tutuila Island. This unit will oversee Marine transport units in the Central Pacific.

INDIA: Lieutenant General George E. Stratemeyer's Headquarters, Army Air Forces, India-Burma Sector, virtually rejects the proposals by Major General Claire Chennault, Commanding General USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, for 1944 for logistical reasons. Hump tonnage requested cannot be supplied. Since the Operation TWILIGHT plan for B-29 Superfortresses to be brought to the U.S. Army's China-Burma-India Theater is approved, the priority of Fourteenth Air Force must be lowered.

CEYLON: Admiral Louis Mountbatten activates his new command, the South East Asia Command (SEAC), and takes over operational control from Commander-in-Chief India. Movement orders are issued to U.S. forces who are to help operate the Bengal and Assam railroad.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-24's, 2 B-25's, and 4 P-40's attack the docks at Kowloon; 2 B-25's damage 2 freighters near Nampang and Saint John , 2 more score hits on a tanker off the China coast S of Swatow, and 2 others bomb barracks and a warehouse on Nampang ; 6 P-40's on armed reconnaissance in the Yen Bay-Dong Cuong area of French Indochina strafe railroad stations and barracks; 1 B-25 and 12 P-40's hit a cavalry unit, barge, houses, and numerous sampans at Shihmen; the Li-Chou area also is attacked.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): During the night of 15/16 Nov P-70's harass Kahili Airfield. In the daylight, 20 B-25's and 4 B-24's pound Buka Airfield, 20+ other B-25's fly sweeps over areas of the Bougainville coastline, Buka Passage, and Sohano; supply dumps and barges are hit; 30+ P-40's and P-39's also carry out sweeps over the area, hitting gun positions and other targets in the Buka Passage, several targets of opportunity along the E coast, Kieta Harbor, Tonolai Harbor, and Ballale. Lost is P-40N Kittyhawk NZ3166.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, a continuous road through the beachhead is completed, vastly improving supply situation. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's hit installations near Finschhafen and bomb and strafe a coastal track west of Reiss Point; P-39's, with P-40's covering, strafe barges from Saidor to Madang. P-38'a battle a large force of fighters over Wewak, destroying 6; 2 P-38's are lost including P-38H Lightning 42-66826. The 7th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, transfers from Dobodura to Gusap with P-40's and P-47's.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 26th Brigade, 9th Division, begins their advance on Sattelberg. Meanwhile, the 24th Brigade establishes positions north of Scarlet Beach; Scarlet Beach is located about 5.5 miles north of Finschhafen. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Corvina is sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-176, about 173 nautical miles SSE of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, in position 05.05N, 151.10E; all 82 crewmen are lost. Corvina is the only USN submarine sunk by a Japanese submarine in World War II.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 20+ B-24's from Funafuti Atoll and Canton bomb Mille Atoll, Maloelap Atoll in the Marshalls, and Tarawa Atoll in the Gilberts.

AUSTRALIA: USN submarine USS Capelin departs Darwin, Northern Territory, on her second war patrol for Molucca and Celebes Seas in the Netherlands East Indies. She is never heard from again. Capelin is
never heard from again; radio silence is broken in the attempt to reach her on 9 December, but without success. Japanese records studied after the war list an attack on a supposed United States submarine on 23 November, off Kaoe Bay, Halmahera Island, Netherlands East Indies, but the evidence of an actual contact was slight, and the action is incomplete. This is, however, the only reported attack in the appropriate area at that time.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Australians of 9th Division open an assault against Sattelberg, which is suited by nature for defense. Sattelberg, a high peak and the key to the occupation of the Huon Peninsula, involves a hard, four-month campaign for the 9th Division. The 20th, 24th and 26th Brigades, assisted by tanks, aircraft, and artillery, participate in the battle. In the air, 58 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators are dispatched to support an attack by the Australian 9th Division on Sattelberg, but because of bad weather only three B-24s, along with 12 RAAF aircraft, get through to the target. P-47 Thunderbolts strafe Japanese shipping between Saidor and Finschhafen.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The final elements of the 21st Marine Regiment arrive.
In the Solomons Sea at 0350 hours local, Japanese "Judy" bombers attack a convoy carrying Marine reinforcements to Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands. High-speed transport USS McKean (APD-5) is struck by a torpedo and the after magazine, containing the depth charges, explodes and ruptures the fuel tanks. Minutes later the forward magazine blows up and the ship begins to sink by the stern. The ship was carrying 185 Marines; 64 of her crew and 52 Marines are lost. The ship sinks about 21 nautical miles SSW of Torokina, Bougainville, in position 06.31S, 154.52E. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-40's strafe the airfield and barracks at Kengtung, 4 others hit construction equipment at Dong Cuong Airfield in French Indochina and 8 attack Pingkai and targets of opportunity between Pingkai and Tahsai on the Salween River.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomons, 30+ B-25's hit the airfield on Buka and surrounding areas during the night of 16/17 Nov; 2 squadrons of B-24's follow with a daylight strike on the same target; 8 other B-24's bomb Buka and Bonis at various times during the night of 16/17 Nov; during the afternoon 3 B-25's hit Kieta.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies during the night of 17/18 November, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Surabaja (Surabaya) and Tjepoe, Java and Denpasar Airfield (Den Passar Field) on Bali, and B-25bomb a freighter off Tanimbar Island located between Australia and New Guinea. 

ELLICE ISLANDS: Japanese aircraft bomb Funafuti Airfield on Funafuti Island killing two Navy Seabees and destroying a USAAF B-24 Liberator and a C-47 Skytrain.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2008)

MARSHALL ISLANDS (Seventh Air Force): 19 B-24's from Nanumea bomb Mille Atoll

GILBERT ISLANDS: Two USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s from the Ellice Islands bomb Tarawa Atoll.
The USN submarine USS Nautilus enters Tarawa lagoon in the first submarine photograph reconnaissance mission. She also obtains last minute information on weather and surf conditions, landing hazards and the results of recent bombardments. At 2159 hour, mistaking her as an enemy, the USN destroyer USS Ringgold (DD-500) fired at Nautilus, sending a 5-inch shell through the conning tower damaging the main induction drain. Diving as soon as the topography permitted, the boat was rigged for depth charges and the damage control party went to work. Within two hours repairs were sufficient to allow Nautilus to continue with her primary mission. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 P-40's strafe troops and horses and sink a troop barge at Shihmen; 4 others, in support of Chinese forces, strafe the Tahsai ferry.

NAURU ISLAND: Carrier-based USN carrier force (Task Group 50.4) attack the island in support of the unfolding operations to capture the Gilbert Islands. Nauru Island is a 8 square mile island in the South Pacific Ocean, located about halfway between the Gilbert and Solomon Islands. The island is rich in phosphate deposits and was occupied by the Japanese on 25 August 1942. TG 50.4 is built around the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga with Carrier Air Group Twelve, small aircraft carrier USS Princeton with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Two and ten destroyers.

NEW GUINEA: In the Finschhafen area, the Australians send in three more tanks to replace those blocked on the main road; they encounter numerous antitank ditches. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Four squadrons of B-24's pound the airfields on Buka and at Kara; 3 B-25's strafe Green Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 30+ B-25's and B-26's hit enemy positions in the Sattelberg area; B-24's carry out a light raid on Fak Fak; and P-40's bomb Iworep.

RAAF - Crashed is Beaufort A9-350. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: From Glen Boren, a sailor aboard the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill: "We arrived about 100 miles off Tarawa (Atoll, Gilbert Islands) and began cleaning up all the Jap aircraft we could find. Also got a few AA sites. It looked like it was going to be a push-over. But we now know better, don't we?
In the Celebes Sea, USN submarine USS Bluefish sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Sanae about 114 nautical miles south of Zamboanga, Mindanao Island in position 05.00N, 122.00E; the sub also damages an oiler


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2008)

GILBERT ISLANDS: (Seventh Air Force): 31 B-24's from Ellice bases hit Makin and Tarawa. Lost is B-24D "Raunchy" 42-72980.
Carrier-based aircraft of USN two task groups attack Makin Island and Tarawa Atoll. Aircraft from Task Group 50.2 attack Makin; this task group is built around the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise with Carrier Air Group six and small aircraft carriers USS Belleau Wood with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Four and USS Monterey with Light Carrier Air Group Thirty.
Tarawa Atoll is hit by aircraft from Task Group 50.3 which drop 69 tons of bombs; this TG is built around the aircraft carriers USS Bunker Hill with Carrier Air Group Seventeen and USS Essex with Carrier Air Group Nine and the small aircraft carrier USS Independence with Carrier Air Group Twenty Two.
USN pilots shoot down eight Japanese aircraft during the day 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25's on shipping sweeps in the S China Sea strafe 2 vessels off Hong Kong, score damaging hits on 2 vessels at Kiungshan, damage a freighter off Tsao Tao , and leave a gunboat and freighter sinking E of Swatow; warehouses and wharves at Swatow also are hit.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 10 B-25's bomb the Matchin Bay area on Bougainville and Ballale Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Nearly 30 B-25's and B 26's bomb positions in the Sattelberg area; A-20's hit the Finschhafen area. B-25's attack Kentengi Anchorage in the Bismarck Archipelago. HQ 58th Fighter Group arrives at Sydney, New South Wales, Australia from the US. The 25th Liaison Squadron, Fifth Air Force, arrives at Sydney, New South Wales, Australia from the US with L-5's. The 25th and 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadrons, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, arrive at Sydney, New South Wales, Australia from the US with F-5's.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 2/48th Battalion, 26th Brigade, 9th Division, encounters Japanese positions dug in on the slope of a large feature in the Finschhafen area. The Australians advance and take the positions with and then beat off a counter attack with the help of tanks.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Sculpin, heavily damaged by Japanese destroyer HIJMS Yamagumo about 154 miles north of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, is scuttled. Captain John P. Cromwell, the embarked submarine squadron commander in Sculpin, familiar with secret details of upcoming operations, decides to go down with the ship rather than risk capture and inevitable interrogation. For his decision to accept certain death, Cromwell is awarded the Medal of Honor, posthumously.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25's hit warehouses and barracks on Nampang ; weather prevents completion of several other scheduled missions.

UNITED STATES: The USAAF activates HQ XX Bomber Command at Smoky Hill AAFld, Kansas. This new command will eventually have operational and administrative control of all B-29 Superfortress units in India.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XV Corps area, the Indian 7th Division starts across the Mayu Range along two crude trails in preparation for an offensive. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville 45 B-25's, Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) Ventura's and P-38's attack Bonis airfield; a few other B-25's strafe coastal villages in the Empress Augusta Bay region.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Major General Ralph J. Mitchell, USMC, relieves Major General Nathan F. Twining, USA, as head of Solomons Air Command. Gen Twining later takes command of the USAAF Fifteenth Air Force in Italy.
On Bougainville, the 3d Marine Division is extending its positions in the vicinity of the Piva River forks against lively opposition. The 37th Infantry Division is unopposed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50 B-25's and B-26's pound Japanese positions in the Sattelberg area. A-20's hit the Lae area. 18 B-25s of the 345th BG escorted by four squadrons of P-47s attack the Hansa Bay area, no ships were spotted, but several barges sink or damaged and supply dump fires started. Well camoflaged AA batteries fired and damaged two B-25s, one force landed back at Port Moresby, the other B-25D 41-30522 ditched crew captured and killed. HQ 49th Fighter Group transfers from Dobodura to Gusap.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: A USN PBY-5 "Black Cat" Catalina of Patrol Squadron VP-101 sinks a cargo ship in Rabaul harbor during the night of 20/21 November. 50 B-24's bomb Gasmata.

GILBERT ISLANDS: U.S. Army and Marine Corps troops invade Makin and Tarawa Atolls. Air and naval gunfire bombardment precede and closely support assault teams. Aerial supremacy over the Japanese has already been achieved.
At both atolls, landing forces are beset with supply difficulties and communications failures.
Rear Admiral Richmond Kelly Turner's Task Force 52's landing force (the 27th Infantry Division's 165th Infantry Regiment reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 105th Infantry Regiment, tanks of the 193d Tank Battalion, and other supporting units), under Major General Ralph C. Smith, invades Makin. (The 165 Infantry Regiment is the old 69th "Fighting Irish" Regiment of the New York National Guard.) As a preliminary to the main invasion of Butaritari Island, the largest of the Makin group, a special landing detachment sails for Kotabu Island at 0645 hours and secures the island without opposition. The invasion of Butaritari is begun on schedule at 0830 hours, when Boat Landing Teams (BLTs) 1 and 3 of the 165th Infantry start landing on Red Beaches 1 and 2 on the west coast. At 1041 hours, about 10 minutes behind schedule, BLT 2 begins landing on Yellow Beaches, located on the northern (lagoon) shore between On Chong's Wharf and King's Wharf. Both assault forces secure beach heads and with tank support push rapidly forward against light resistance, converging along the West Tank Barrier, where Japanese opposition
is overcome, although a small pocket remains to the northwest. Artillery is emplaced on Ukiangong Point.
Rear Admiral Harry W. Hill's USN Task Force 53's landing force (2d Marine Regiment of 2d Marine Division, reinforced by the 2d Battalion of 8th Marine Regiment and supporting units), under Major General Julian C. Smith, USMC, invades Betio Island, at the southwestern tip of the atoll, where an airfield and main Japanese forces are located.
Betio is 2 miles long and less than ½ mile wide The defenders are lead by Rear Admiral Shibasaki Keiji and 4,800 men with 50 artillery pieces and seven light tanks. The terrain ranges from sea level to 9 feet above sea level. Landings are made with great difficulty and very heavy casualties. Transports arrive south of the assigned area and at 0507 hours come under fire of previously alerted Japanese on Betio. While transports are moving northward out of range of Japanese guns, warships attempt, with some success, to neutralize Japanese positions. Aircraft deliver brief strikes before the forces land. Although H Hour is postponed from 0830 to 0900 hours, the first troops do not reach shore until 0910 hours. Marines land under direct fire, many wading from a partly exposed reef that fringes coast; upon reaching the shore, landing teams become intermingled and disorganized. Landings are made on three adjacent beaches (Red 1, 2, and 3, from west to east) on the northwest coast. The 3d Battalion, 2d Marine Regiment, the Red assault force, gains a beachhead on the northwest tip of the island but is isolated there. In the center, 2d Battalion, 2d Marine Regiment, is pinned down by Japanese fire on Red 2. The 2d Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment, favored by more protracted naval gunfire preparation, meets less opposition on Red 3 and gains a beachhead extending inland to the airfield. To strengthen their precarious hold on the island, the 1st Battalion, 2d Marine Regiment, from regimental reserve, and 3d Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment, from division reserve, are committed. Fortunately, Japanese counterattacks, expected after nightfall, fail to materialize, and meager gains are held. Shortly before the invasion of Betio, a scout-sniper platoon clears Japanese positions from the main pier, partly burning it in the process.
Off Tarawa the aircraft carriers of Task Force 50 cover both landings. Beginning at about 1755 hours, 16 Betty's attack Task Group 50.3 built around the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill and USS Essex and the small aircraft carrier USS Independence. F6F Hellcat pilots of Fighting Squadron VF-18 in USS Bunker Hill, shoot down five bombers and ship's gunners down four but one launches a torpedo that strikes the carrier's starboard quarter seriously damaging the ship; she retires for repairs.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The Seventh Air Force resumes operations against the Marshalls, in support of the base-development phase of Operation GALVANIC (the assault on the Gilbert ) and in preparation for invasion of the Marshall [Operation FLINTLOCK (operations against Kwajalein and Majuro Atolls) and Operation CATCHPOLE (operations against Eniwetok and Ujelang Atolls)]. B-24's from Funafuti Atoll and Nanumea bomb Nauru.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 P-40's strafe 100+ sampans and small boats on Tungting Lake in the Li-Chou-Changte-Ansiang area; 12 P-40's attack 5 vessels, 20 houses, and 100 men at Shihmen and between Shihmen and Li-Chou; 8 others hit troops and small river boats near Tsowshih; 12 P-40's and 4 B-25's pound the town of Tzeli; 4 other B-25's on shipping sweeps over the S China Sea damage a freighter and blast buildings at Taiping-hsu airfield. The 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, transfers from Hengyang to Kweilin, China with P-40's; a detachment of the squadron is operating from Suichwan.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomons, Brigadier General Nathan F Twining, USAAF, Commander Air Solomonss (COMAIRSOLS), is succeeded by Major General Ralph J Mitchell, USMC. A few B-25's on a shipping search strafe Kieta. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's bomb Gasmata. A-20's again hit the Finschhafen area; B-25's and B-24's hit shipping and other targets on Aroe and off Manokwari. HQ 58th Fighter Group transfers from Sydney, New South Wales to Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. The group's 69th and 311th Fighter Squadrons arrive at Brisbane from the US with P-47's. They will fly their first mission on 17 and 2 Feb 44 respectively. Lost on a night radar search of Wewak is B-24D 42-40886. Lost on a flight from Wards Drome to Archerfield is C-47A "Star Duster" 41-18648.

USN - Six F4U Corsairs of VF-17 perform midmorning and noon CAP over Empress Augusta Bay, then strafe targets of opportunity along the Monoitu-Kahili Trail. Lost is F4U Corsair 17804 near Kangu Hill.

NAURU ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s from the Ellice Islands bomb Nauru Island. Nauru Island is a 8 square mile island in the South Pacific Ocean, located about halfway between the Gilbert and Solomon Islands. The island is rich in phosphate deposits and was occupied by the Japanese on 25 August 1942. 

NEI: PACIFIC OCEAN: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s and RAAF Beaufighters sink a Japanese fishing vessel off Maluku Island, Netherlands East Indies and RAAF Bostons sink a small Japanese cargo vessel off south coast of New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian units attacking near Sattelberg, Northeast New Guinea gradually gain ground. The Japanese surprise raid at Scarlet Beach, near Lae, Papua New Guinea, is narrowly held by American and Australian defenders.

GILBERT ISLANDS: On Makin Atoll, Boat Landing Team (BLT) 2, 165th Infantry Regiment, attacks on Butaritari Island., after air and artillery preparation, and overruns the fortified area between West and East Tank Barriers as it pushes eastward to Stone Pier. BLT 1 mops up in the western part of the island and eliminates a pocket near the West Tank Barrier. A reconnaissance detail lands on Kuma Island early in the day, reconnoiters, and withdraws.
On Tarawa Atoll, Marines on Betio Island continue to meet grim opposition but strengthen their hold on the island with assistance of aircraft, artillery, and naval gunfire. Further reinforcements are landed, bringing the total battalions ashore to seven. Regimental Combat Team (RCT) 6 is released from V Amphibious Corps reserve to 2d Marine Division and its 1st Battalion lands on Green Beach, on the western end of the island. The rest of the 8th Marine Regiment lands on Beach Red 2. The 3d Battalion of RCT 2 secures the entire western end of Betio (Green Beach), while the 1st and 2d Battalions of RCT 2, from Red 2 and 3, push across the airfield to the south coast, splitting the Japanese forces.
The 2d Battalion of RCT 8, on Red 3, makes little progress during the day. Meanwhile, artillery and naval gunfire are directed against the eastern end of Betio to prevent the Japanese from escaping to next island (Bairiki), and the 2d Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment lands on Bairiki after preliminary bombardment that kills the few Japanese there. While fighting is in progress on Betio, Company D of the 2d Tank Battalion starts reconnoitering other islands of Tarawa Atoll.
On Apamama Atoll, the V Amphibious Corps Reconnaissance Company lands from the USN submarine USS Nautilus and begins reconnoitering the atoll under naval gunfire cover.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 11 B-24's from Canton bomb Mille Atoll. The B-24's claim 2 interceptors shot down.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): Twelve USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s strafe river traffic from Hofuh to Changte, and 16 attack numerous small troop boats on Tungting Lake, west of Changteh. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): P-40's in a battle with 30-40 fighters over Empress Augusta Bay, claim 5 fighters shot down; P-38's strafe barges and shore targets at Chabai. 20+ B-25's, along with 5 RNZAF Ventura's, 8 P-38' and 8 USN F4U's, attack the airfield on Buka scoring hits on the airstrip and taxiways.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 22 B-25's and A-20's attack villages around Sattelberg. 100+ B-25's and B-24's bomb Gasmata and Cape Gloucester. Lost are B-24D 42-41075 and B-25G 42-64846. B-24's on armed reconnaissance score hits on freighter near Kavieng and a tanker and barge in the Bismarck Sea. The 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment) and 82d Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, transfer from Milne Bay to Dobodura with B-25's and P-39's respectfully. They will fly their first mission on 28 Jan 44 and 27 Nov 43 respectively. The 418th Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, transfers from Milne Bay to Dobodura with P-38's and P-70's.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: Eleven USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s from the Phoenix Islands bomb Mili Atoll. The B-24 gunners claim two interceptors shot down.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 9th Division continues to struggle for Sattelberg, the 26th Brigade reaching the southern slopes. The Japanese attack the Australian 2/43rd Battalion, 24th Brigade, 9th Division, north of Scarlet Beach and are wiped out.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer USS Frazier is damaged when she intentionally rams Japanese submarine HIJMS I-35. Frazier and destroyer USS Meade depth charge the sub forcing her to the surface and then engage her with gunfire. Finally, Frazier rams the sub sinking her about 10 nautical miles west of Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert Islands, in position 01.22N, 172.47E.
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators on armed reconnaissance sink a Japanese cargo ship about 129 nautical miles NW of Kavieng, New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago, in position 01.00S, 149.20E. 

GILBERT ISLANDS: After a preparatory bombardment on Makin Atoll, Boat Landing Team 3 of the 165th Infantry Regiment takes over the attack from Boat Landing Team 2 and drives east on Butaritari Island well beyond the East Tank Barrier, which the Japanese have abandoned. Though the eastern tip of the island remains to be explored, Admiral Richmond K. Turner, commander of the Amphibious Force Pacific Fleet, declares the island captured. Major Gen Ralph Smith, Commanding General 27th Infantry Division, assumes command ashore.
During the night of 22/23 November, the Japanese are virtually wiped out when they make an unsuccessful counterattack. Steps are taken to cut off the Japanese escape from Butaritari: elements of Company A, Boat Landing Team 1, make a waterborne move to the narrow neck of the island to intercept the Japanese; a special detail moves to Kuma Island to halt the Japanese withdrawal there.
The Japanese on Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll, undergo heavy air, naval, and artillery bombardment as the battle for the island continues. The Japanese are brought under cross fire as artillery is emplaced on Bairiki Island. Passing through the 3rd Battalion of the 2d Marine Regiment, the 1st Battalion of the 6th Marine Regiment drives east along the south coast on a narrow front, making contact with the 2d Marine Regiment force and continuing advance to the eastern end of the airfield. The 2d Battalion of the 8th Marine Regiment, with elements of the 3d Battalion attached, presses east along the northern coast to the eastern end of the airfield. The 1st Battalion of the 8th Marine Regiment, attached to the 2d Marine Regiment, attacks a strongpoint between Red Beaches 2 and 1 and succeeds in containing it.
Thus by the end of the day the Japanese are compressed into the eastern part of Betio beyond the airfield and retains a pocket between Red Beaches 1 and 2. The 3d Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, lands on Green Beach and moves forward along the south coast behind the 1st Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment. Major General Julian C. Smith, USMC, establishes a command post ashore.
During the night of 22/23 November, Japanese counterattacks are repelled by the 1st Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment. 
During the afternoon on Abemama Island, the 78 man scouting party, composed of the V Amphibious Corps Reconnaissance Company and an Australian scout call on the USN submarine USS Nautilus for gunfire support against the minute, 25-man, but game Japanese garrison .
Rather than sacrifice marines in bringing the Japanese out of their bunkers, naval gunfire is requested. The gunfire proves accurate, killing 14; the remainder commit suicide. Thus, by the time the main assault force arrived on the 26 November, Abemama had been secured and preparations to turn it into an air base for the Marshalls campaign had begun.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 6 B-24's from Nukufetau in the Ellice bomb Emidj and Jabor , Jaluit Atoll, in the Marshall .

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 13 B-25's, 24 P-40's, and 7 P-51's pound the Yoyang railroad yards and warehouse area; 8 other P-40's, on armed reconnaissance over the Hanshow area, strafe barges, boats, supplies, and cavalry forces.

BURMA: In northern Burma, the Japanese overrun the command post of the 112th Regiment, Chinese 38th Infantry Division.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Major General Hubert R Harmon, USAAF, assumes duties as Deputy Commander for Air in the South Pacific Area (SOPAC). Colonel Earl W. Barnes assumes command of the XIII Fighter Command.
On Bougainville Island, Chabai is attacked by 23 B-25's of the 42nd BG (12 from 75th BS and 4 from 70th BS) dropping parafrag bombs and strafing, meeting intense anti-aircraft fire that damaged three planes. Lost is B-25C 42-32255. Also participating are 6 RNZAF Venturas, and 24 USN F4U's; 2 B-24's bomb the same targets later in the day; 19 B-24's hit Bonis Airfield and Buka Airfield; 4 B-25's on a shipping sweep bomb and strafe villages along the coast between Mabiri and Luluai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's and A-20's hit villages around Finschhafen. Two new units arrive at Brisbane, Queensland, Australia from the US: 1. The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), with F-7's. They will fly their first mission on 5 Apr 44. 2. The 310th Fighter Squadron, 58th FG, arrives with P-47's. They will fly their first mission on 24 Feb 44.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s attack a convoy near Halmahera Island in the Moluccas Islands and sink one vessel. B-24's attack a convoy near Halmahera in the Moluccas and sink 1 vessel. 

MARSHALL ISLANDS: Six USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators based in the Ellice Islands bomb Emidj and Jabor Islands, Jaluit Atoll.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese counterattack on the Australian 24th Brigade, 9th Division, is stopped. The 26th Brigade continues advancing on Sattelberg, with bulldozers clearing the way for tanks. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the 3d Marine Division, still strongly opposed in the Piva forks area, begins regrouping. The 1st Marine Parachute Battalion arrives. 
USN Task Force 39, consisting of four light cruisers and eight destroyers, bombards the Buka Island-Bonis area of northern Bougainville.

GILBERT ISLANDS: In Makin Atoll, organized resistance on Butaritari Island ends at 1030 hours when advance elements of 3d Battalion, 165th Infantry Regiment, 27th Infantry Division, reach the tip of the island. Re-embarkation of the assault forces begins. U.S. casualties are 66 killed and 152 wounded; the Japanese lose 395 men.
In Tarawa Atoll, the 3d Battalion of the 6th Marine Regiment, attacking through the 1st Battalion, reaches the end of Betio Island shortly after 1300 hours, and Major General Julian C. Smith, Commanding General 2d Marine Division, reports the end of organized resistance on Betio at 1330 hours. The 8th Marine Regiment, less the 1st Battalion, moves to Bairiki Island. The 2d Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, moves from Bairiki to Betio and is given the task of securing the rest of islands in Tarawa Atoll. The 3d Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, moves to the village of Eita Island, where the 3d Platoon of Company D, 2d Tank Battalion, is attached to it. U.S. casualties are 961 killed, 2,296 wounded and 27 missing; of the original 4,836 Japanese on the island, all but 17 wounded POWs and 129 Korean laborers are killed. 
USN F6F-3 Hellcat fighter pilots of Fighting Squadron Sixteen in the aircraft carrier USS Lexington shoot down 17 Japanese Zero near Makin Atoll at about 1005 hours.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 20 B-24's out of Nanumea bomb Maloelap Atoll in the Marshalls, scoring hits on the landing ground and a cargo vessel.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25's and 16 P-40's bomb Hanshow and strafe 15-20 small boats N of the city; 2 other B-25's attack the harbor and town of Amoy; 2 direct hits are scored on a docked freighter.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 25 B-24's bomb Chabai and Buka; 20 B-25's of the 42nd BG hit Kahili Airfield. Lost is B-25 "Careless" (rescued). Six others bomb and strafe a possible radio station at Mutupina Point; fighter patrols strafe Gazelle and Queen Carola Harbors, sinking a barge and damaging a schooner. The 371st Bombardment Squadron, 307th BG (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo with B-24's, begins operating from Guadalcanal.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0510 hours local, the USN escort aircraft carrier USS Liscome Bay is struck abaft the after engine room by a torpedo fired by the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-175 about 21 nautical miles WSW of Butaritari Island, Makin Atoll, Gilbert Islands, in position 02.54N, 172.30E. The aircraft bomb magazine detonates a few moments later and the entire interior bursts into flames.
At 0533 hours Liscome Bay lists to starboard and sinks carrying Rear Admiral Henry M. Mullinix, commander of Task Group 52.3, Liscome Bay's skipper Captain I.D. Wiltsie, 53 other officers, and 591 enlisted men down with her; 272 of her crew are rescued. One of the enlisted men killed is black Ship's Cook Third Class Doris "Dorie" Miller who was awarded the Navy Cross at Pearl Harbor by moving his mortally wounded captain to a place of greater safety and then manning a 50 caliber machine gun on the deck of the USS West Virginia until he ran out of ammunition and is ordered to abandon ship. Miller is commended by Secretary of the Navy Frank Knox on 1 April 1942, and on 27 May 1942 he received the Navy Cross, which Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, the Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet, personally presented to Miller on board aircraft carrier USS Enterprise for his extraordinary courage in battle. Speaking of Miller, Nimitz remarked: "This marks the first time in this conflict that such high tribute has been made in the Pacific Fleet to a member of his race and I'm sure that the future will see others similarly honored for brave acts."

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the 3d Marine Division makes substantial progress, gaining commanding ground in the Piva Forks area. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Colonel Neel E Kearby becomes Commanding Officer of the V Fighter Command. In New Guinea, 30+ B-25's, B-26's, and A-20's bomb village of Kalasa; 15 A-20's and B-25's, with P-38's escorting, hit stores and supplies in the Finschhafen area. 20+ B-24's, supported by P-38's, bomb Gasmata. The 25th Liaison Squadron, V Bomber Command, transfers from Sydney to Brisbane with L-5's. They will fly their first combat mission in Feb 44.

EAST INDIES: Eighteen USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s hit shipping at Halmahera Island, Netherlands East Indies. 

GILBERT ISLANDS: On Makin Atoll, Regimental Combat Team 165, less the 3d Battalion, leaves for Hawaii. The 3d Battalion and miscellaneous units are left behind to conduct minor mopping up operations and to support the construction forces. Command is turned over to Colonel Clesen H. Tenney, Garrison Force commander. The 27th Infantry Division casualties for Makin total 218, of whom eight are killed and eight die of wounds. Japanese casualties, aside from those subsequently inflicted during the mop-up, are estimated at 550, including 105 prisoners. 
On Tarawa Atoll, two Marine Regimental Combat Team's (the 8th and the 2d) leave for Hawaii. Embarking from Betio Island, the 2d Battalion of 6th Marine Regiment, guided by scouts of the 2d Tank Battalion, begins an uneventful search for the Japanese on islands up the long east side of Tarawa Atoll.

UNITED STATES: The aircraft carrier USS Wasp (CV-18 ) is commissioned. The USN now has ten aircraft carriers in commission.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In a raid on Rangoon, Burma, B-24's of the 308th BG (Heavy), borrowed from the Fourteenth Air Force, are unable to bomb because of bad weather, but B-25's, covered by P-51's, manage to hit Mingaladon airfield, damaging the field and claiming 2 airplanes destroyed. Japanese fighters intercept and in the ensuing battle the B-25's and P-51's claim 2 shot down; 2 P-51's are lost.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft of USN Task Group 50.1 attack Mili Atoll.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-25's and 16 P-38's and P-51's attack the airfield at Shinchiku, hitting a parking area, hangars, barracks, and other buildings. 32 enemy aircraft are claimed destroyed in the air and on the ground; 16 P-40's on armed reconnaissance over the Hanshow-Chanpte area sink 2 60-ft (18.3 m) boats and 15 sampans and strafe many small supply and troop carrying boats. The 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, transfers from Hengyang to Chengkung, China with P-40's. A detachment begins operating from Tsuyung, China.

FORMOSA: Forty-two Japanese aircraft are destroyed on the ground at Shinchiku airfield on Formosa as the USAAF Fourteenth Air Force mounts its first attack on the island. This mission is under the command of Colonel "Tex" Hill, Commanding Officer of the 23d Fighter Group. The attack force consisted of 14 North American B-25Cs, eight battle worn but newly arrived North American P-51As and eight P38s.
Taking off from Suichwan, the attack force flies at low altitude over the Formosa Straight to avoid detection. The P-38s lead the mission with the job of destroying any airborne Japanese aircraft; they shot down 15 of 20 defenders. The B-25s came next at 1,000 feet dropping fragmentation bombs on the airfield. The P-51As, which claim five airborne Japanese aircraft, come in next strafing followed by the P-38 Lightnings making one more strafing pass. Approximately 22 Japanese aircraft are destroyed without the loss of any USAAF aircraft. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): P-39's strafe Bogadjim Road; Sattelberg falls to the Australian 9 Division. The 25th and 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadrons, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, transfer from Sydney, New South Wales to Brisbane, Queensland, Australia with F-5's. They will fly their first mission on 5 Feb and 10 Feb 44 respectively.

NEW GUINEA: A company of the Australian 2/48th Battalion enters Sattelberg, Northeast New Guinea, and raises the Australian flag at 1000 hours local.
Lockheed (Model 18-40-11) Lodestar, ex-Netherlands East Indies Air Force serial number LT9-08, registered VH-CAB by the Australian airline QANTAS, crashes into a hill shortly after talking off from Ward's Strip, Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea. All 15 aboard are killed

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer USS Radford sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-19 about 54 nautical miles W of Butaritari Island, Makin Atoll, Gilbert Islands, in position 03.10N, 171.55E.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The Battle of Cape St. George is fought during the early hours as the five ships of USN Destroyer Squadron 23 intercept five Japanese destroyers off Cape St. George on the southern tip of New Ireland Island. USS Charles Ausburne, Claxton, and Dyson sink HIJMS Onami with torpedoes and HIJMS Yugiri with gunfire; the same three U.S. ships, joined by USS Spence and Converse, sink HIJMS Makinami with torpedoes and gunfire and damage HIJMS Uzuki. The USN destroyers suffer no damage.

RAAF: After attacking Japanese barges off New Britain, crashed is Beaufighter A19-139.

GILBERT ISLANDS: On Apamama Atoll, the Apamama Occupation Force, based on the 3d Battalion of the 6th Marine Regiment, is en route to atoll. On Tarawa Atoll, after scouting about half way up the eastern side of the atoll, Company D of the 2d Marine Tank Battalion is recalled to the village of Eita to prepare to reconnoiter other atolls. The 2d Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, continues an uneventful trek up the Tarawa Atoll.
The first unit of the garrison air force, USN VF-1 equipped with F6F Hellcats, takes off from escort aircraft carriers USS Barnes and Nassau and land on Betio Island. Just after sunset, 13 Japanese 'Betty" bombers from the Marshall Islands attack USN ships off Makin Atoll with torpedoes; no hits are scored.
In a second attack, F6F Hellcat pilots guided by a VT-6 radar-equipped TBM Avenger, shoot down three "Bettys" at sea between 1725 and 1928 hours local. However, the commanding officer of VF-6, Lieutenant Commander Edward "Butch" O'Hare, is lost.
O'Hare was a Medal of Honor recipient for action on 20 February 1942 when he shot down five Japanese bombers who were attempting to bomb a USN aircraft carrier.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25's and 16 fighters attack Kiangling airfield; 2 other B-25's damage freighter in Honghai Bay; 12 P-40's attack numerous boats in the Changte-Tehshan area. 8 other P-40's hit railroad yards at Cam Duong, French Indochina.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Eight USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s hit railroad yards at Cam Duong. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Buka Airfield and Bonis Airfield are hit by 40+ B-24's, 30+ B-25's, and 30+ fighter aircraft. A few RNZAF Venturas attack Green Island, causing heavy damage in the bivouac and supply area and sinking a barge. A single B-25 bombs Ballale Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, almost 40 medium bombers hit barge hideouts near Sio; P-40's and P-47's strafe villages and targets of opportunity around Alexishafen, Madang, and Nubia; P-39's attack a force of about 40 Japanese fighters and bombers in the Finschhafen area, claiming 4 shot down. B-24's bomb Gasmata and score hits on a cruiser near Ubili. Lost on a recon flight are Boomerang A46-132 and Boomerang A46-109.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, fighting at Pabu Hill continues as the Australian 2/43rd Battalion, 24th Brigade, 9th Division, repulses strong Japanese attacks. The 2/43rd Battalion holds Pabu, one of the outlying features near Sattelberg, against strong Japanese attacks.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the I Marine Amphibious Corps continues to expand the perimeter of the beachhead. The 3d Marine Division is now at the southern shore of Lake Kathleen.

GILBERT ISLANDS: On Apamama Atoll, V Amphibious Corps scouts are recalled as the Apamama landing force arrives and begins organizing defenses of the atoll. On Tarawa Atoll, the 2d Battalion of the 6th Marine Regiment reaches Buariki, the last relatively large island of the atoll, and prepares to attack Japanese forces believed to be there.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 8 B-24's from Canton in the Phoenix and Nukufetau bomb Mille Atoll.

BURMA: Twenty-three B24's bomb Rangoon with excellent results; formation is opposed by intense AA fire and 20 enemy aircraft of which 6 are destroyed, as against 4 B-24's achieve excellent results; 15 enemy aircraft intercept, of which 4 are destroyed, 2 probably, and several damaged for the loss of 1 B24. Nine B25's with 8 P-51's as escort raid Insein engine sheds, scoring direct hits and starting fires; results excellent; of 7 intercepting enemy aircraft, l is destroyed.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Enemy installations on the Tran Ninh plateau in NW Indo-China raided by 6 P40s; 6 transport planes set afire.

CHINA: According to the Chinese comq, Hwanshihshih, S of Tzeli is retaken by the Chinese. Three Japanese aircraft bomb area 25 mi. W of Changsha. Chinese report that the Japanese drop 'incendiary bombs inside Changteh.

INDIAN OCEAN: SS Scotia (Norwegian tanker, 9,972 tons) sunk by sub at 3-00 S, 69-03 E.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25's on sea sweeps attack docks and warehouses at the port of Swatow and hit a convoy of 9 vessels heading S toward Amoy; the B-25's claim 1 destroyer sunk and a destroyer and freighter damaged by direct hits. Lost is B-24J 42-73312. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS.: Mosigetta-Mawiarakaw-Motupena region along S shore of Empress Augusta Bay is target for 60 SBDs and 37 TBFs escorted by 8'P-391s, which drop over 40 tons of bombsand strafe the region; at least 25 buildings destroyed, am-munition.dump blown up, and 10-15 fires started. Nineteen B-24s drop quarter ton bombs on Bonis airfield with unreported results. Twenty-three B25s escorted by 24 fighters drop 34 tons of bombs on Buka, scoring 40 hits on runway; 4 planes damaged byr heavy AA fire. Five B-25s with 8 fighters as escort destroy several buildings and damage a pier in QueenCarola Harbor area, NW Buka, during low level bombing and strafing raid. No enemy air interception encountered during dayand only 1 F4U is lost to AA fire

NEW GUINEA: Japanese cleared from coastal road 2 mi. of Song R. by Allied troops supported by tanks.Wewak and Boram heavily hit with light bombs by 63 B-25s escorted by 53 P-38s; targets also thoroughly strafed; 5 planes destroyed on the ground and others damaged, 6 barges sunk, AA positions and an AK hit, camp areas damaged by strafing; 2 B-25's fail to return. Dutch New Guinea villages, including Timoeka, effectively bombed and strafed by 5 RAAZ Beauforts,Lost are B-25D-5 "Impatient Virgin" 41-30046, B-25G 42-64889 and P-38H 42-66869. Medium bombers also bomb the town of Finschhafen. HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group transfers from Sydney to Brisbane.

USMC - Force landed at Nukufetau is SBD 38035.

PACIFIC: From Glen Boren's diary: We changed Task Forces from 50.3 to 50.4. The USS Essex left us and the USS Monterey joined us. Admiral Sherman joined us and we were Flag Ship for a while. We received 7 more fighters today. One glided over the wires and took the barrier, flipping upside down. Pilot was cut up some, but otherwise O.K. One of the men came up to me and said, "I got the clock!" Almost before the pilot was out of the aircraft. The aircraft. was pushed over the side as too badly damaged to repair at sea. The in-dash clocks were highly prized trophies as they were fine instruments. Never got one myself, but I wanted one. After sunset, jap plans came within 8 miles of us and dropped flares, but did not find us. Four of our planes chased a jap betty and shot it down and had to land on the Princeton as our deck was fouled and it was getting dark.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 11 B-24's from Nanumea hit Nauru. The 45th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, transfers from Baker to Nanumea with P-40N's.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-24's heavily damage the Botataung docks at Rangoon; the B-24's claim 4 interceptors shot down; B-25's pound Sagaing.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-40's bomb and strafe the barracks area and village on the W bank of the Salween River near Litsaoho; 8 P-40's drop ammunition to besieged Chinese troops at Changte. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s strafe the town area and airfield at Luang Prabang and hit the radio building, barracks, and tower at Tran Ninh. 

GILBERT ISLANDS: Tarawa Atoll is completely secured. No Japanese are found on the small islet of Naa on the northern tip of the atoll. Marine casualties on Tarawa total 3,301. Japanese losses are estimated to be 4,690 killed, 17 captured, and 129 Koreans taken prisoner

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomons , 6 B-25's bomb and strafe the Mutupina Point area; fighters strafe Tinputs Harbor, barges at Tonolai, and targets of opportunity along the W coast.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Nearly 50 B-24's bomb airfields at Wewak and Boram, and 40+ B-25's, B-26's, and A-20's hit villages on the Huon Peninsula and tracks in the Finschhafen area.

IRAN: U.S. President Franklin Roosevelt, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, and Soviet Premier Josef Stalin meet in Teheran for a series of talks on wartime strategy and post-war planning. This meeting is coded EUREKA.
This is the first time the three leaders of the Allied forces meet with each other to negotiate war plans. The Big Three announce that they have coordinated their war plans and reach complete agreement on the scope and planning of military operations. The Western Allies detail the invasion of Normandy and the supporting invasion of southern France and the Soviets coordinate the timing of their offensive against Germany.
Premier Stalin again affirms his promise to enter the war against Japan once the war in Europe is over. Plans for the proposed United Nations are also discussed during the conference. On 1 December the leaders issue a declaration pledging economic aid to Iran during and after the war and divided occupation duties. Soviet troops guard the region north of Teheran, British forces occupy southern Iran, and U.S. units patrol the supply routes.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25's hit the airfield, town area, and warehouse section at Swatow, 2 bomb the power station and nearby targets of opportunity at Amoy, and 2 attack barges in nearby coastal areas; 24 P-40's drop food and ammunition to Chinese troops at Changte, strafe a camp in the Hsutu Lake area, damage a vessel in Tien-hsin Lake and attack numerous small craft in channels between Hsutu and Tungting Lakes and between Tsowshih and Hofuh.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 18 B-25's, with fighter cover, attack Tinputs Harbor and targets of opportunity in the area from Numa Numa to Kieta; 21 B-24's pound Kieta; P-39's join USN dive bombers in a strike on the Mosigetta warehouse area while a fighter patrol attacks Gazelle Harbor and gun positions S of Torokina Plantation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force):
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Task Group 74.2, the Australian destroyers HMAS Arunta and Warramunga and the USN destroyers USS Helm and Ralph Talbot, shell Japanese positions at Gasmata on New Britain Island.
Thirty five USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s and B-26s bomb Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island. 35 B-25's and B-26's bomb Cape Gloucester;
6 B-24's bomb a barracks at Manokwari.

NEW GUINEA: As the Australians advance from Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea, they capture Bonga, former enemy supply base, and Gusika and then press on towards Wareo. Farther north Allied warships shell Sio.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Solomon Sea, the USN destroyer USS Perkins is sunk shortly before 0200 hours by the Australian troopship HMAT Duntroon which rams Perkins on the portside, amidships. Splitting in two, Perkins goes down 1.7 nautical miles off the coast of Papua New Guinea about 171 nautical miles E of Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea. Four crewmen are lost. 
USN submarine USS Bonefish sinks the 4,625 ton Surabaya-bound Japanese army cargo ship SS Suez Maru in the Java Sea off Kangean Island, north of Bali, about 177 nautical miles E of Surabaya, Java, Netherlands East Indies, in position 6.57S, 115.42E.
There are 916 men aboard the ship: in two holds, 422 sick British (including 221 RAF servicemen) and 127 sick Dutch prisoners, including up to 20 stretcher cases, are accommodated; 205 Japanese patients fill the other two holds. After being hit by the torpedo, the ship starts to list as water pours into the holds drowning hundreds.
Hundreds more, Allied and Japanese, manage to escape the holds and are struggling in the water. The Japanese escort mine sweeper W-12, starts to pick up Japanese survivors leaving the Allied captives behind. Between 200 and 250 men are floating in the sea. The minesweeper then makes several slow circles around the survivors and minutes later machine-gun and rifle fire are directed towards the defenseless swimmers. Empty rafts and lifeboats are then rammed and sunk. The minesweeper then picks up speed and speeds off towards Batavia. They had rescued 93 Japanese soldiers and crewmen and 205 Japanese sick patients; 69 Japanese had died during the attack.
Back at the site of the sinking only floating wreckage and an oil spill was all that was left of the Suez Maru. Of the 546 British and Dutch prisoners, there is only one survivor, a British soldier who is picked up 24-hours later by the Australian minesweeper HMAS Ballarat.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The 1st Marine Parachute Battalion is landed before dawn about 6 miles E of Cape Torokina from LCVPs and LCMs, covered by two LCI(G) and a motor torpedo boat; heavy Japanese opposition at daybreak, however, compels the evacuation of the marines.
Destroyer USS Fullam aided by F4U Corsairs, silences enemy artillery, mortar and sniper fire, and thus allows the successful extraction of the beleaguered marines.
On Bougainville, work is begun on an airstrip, called Piva Uncle, near the Piva River.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24's from Canton in the Phoenix strike Maloelap Atoll; 20 others, sent against the same target from Nanumea run into bad weather; 2 attack a cargo ship (and other vessels near Maloelap Atoll the remaining 18 return to base without attacking.

GILBERT ISLANDS: Marine 2d Tank Battalion scouts reconnoiter Abaiang and Marakei Atolls, north of Tarawa Atoll, finding but five Japanese, on the former. 

INDIA: Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek again agrees to Operation CHAMPION (plan for the offensive in Burma) while inspecting Chinese troops at Ramgarh.

IRAN: The EUREKA Conference at Tehran between British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt and Soviet Premier Josef Stalin, ends. Acceding to Soviet desires to make Operation OVERLORD (Normandy invasion) the main effort, Operations OVERLORD and ANVIL (southern France) have been given priority over all other operations.
Stalin has agrees to commit Soviet forces against Japan after Germany is defeated. From Tehran, British and U.S. delegates go back to Cairo, where the SEXTANT Conference talks will be renewed.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 P-40's bomb a fuel and ammunition dump at Luchiangpa; 8 others strafe several boats on a lake SE of Ansiang; supplies are dropped to Chinese troops in Changte.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 17 B-25's bomb Malai near Shortland. Fighter aircraft (AAF and USN) attack barges and AA guns at Tonolai Harbor, the SE coast of Ballale the NW tip of Choiseul , Amun above Cape Moltke, Numa Numa, and Chabai. Other fighters cover dive bombers attacking the Jakohina Mission area, gun positions at Kangu and Malabita Hill, and in the Mosigetta area; a few RNZAF Venturas hit the Mawareka area.

UNITED STATES: Major General Alexander A. Vandegrift, USMC, is appointed as Commandant Designate of the U.S. Marine Corps and as a lieutenant general, is sworn in as the 18th Commandant on 1 January 1944. General Vandegrift commanded the 1st Marine Division during the Guadalcanal Campaign, for which he was awarded the Medal of Honor. Subsequently, he commanded the I Marine Amphibious Corps during the assault on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-24's bomb Cape Gloucester airfield on New Britain . In New Guinea, B-25's bomb and strafe villages along coast from Borgen Bay to Riebeck Bay; B-24's hit Alexishafen; B-25's and A-20's attack Kalasa and hit trucks in the Waroe area. The 386th, 388th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons (Dive), 312th Bombardment Group (Dive), arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with P-40's. They will be redesignated Bombardment Group/Squadrons on 6 Dec; fly their first mission on 14 Jan 44; and convert to A-20G and H aircraft in Feb 44.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian during the month of Dec 43, the detachment of the 344th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group, operating from Attu Airfield with P-40's, returns to it's base at Shemya.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 4 B-24's, flying out of Funafuti Atoll bomb Mille Atoll.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-24's bomb Insein; the B-24's and escorting P-38's encounter a large number of Japanese fighters over the targets; P-51's which failed to make rendezvous with the B-24's before the attack join the formations on the return trip; US losses are high: 6 B-24's including B-24J "Bugs Bunny" 42-73222 , B-24J 42-73055, B-24J 42-73159, B-24J 42-73183 , B-24J 42-73196 and a P-51 43-600 shot down and 5 more B-24's are seriously damaged; B-25's hit the newly repaired bridge at Myitnge rendering it temporarily unserviceable.
During the night of 1/2 December, RAF Wellingtons bomb Rangoon.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-25's, 24 P-40's, and 10 P-51's pound Kowloon shipyards; 2 B-25's hit nearby Taikoo Docks in Hong Kong; 4 P-40's strafe a truck convoy near Lashio, Burma, 16 sink about 30 boats in the area around Changte, and 8 bomb Bac Ninh, French Indochina and vicinity.

GILBERT ISLANDS: The Marine 2d Tank Battalion scouts find Maiana Atoll free of the Japanese, concluding their mission.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 18 B-25's and 8 P-38's attack Malai; P-39's strafe Tonolai Harbor and support US Navy (USN) dive bombers in an attack on the Jaba River area near Empress Augusta Bay; other Army Air Forces (AAF) and USN fighters cover dive bomber strikes on Kara and strafe targets at Tenekow, Chabai, and Mutupina Point.

USMC VMF-214 "Black Sheep" lead by Pierre Carnnagey provide an eight plane F4U escort for bombers. After discovering their primar target Chabai covered in clouds, the formation of 48 US Navy SBD dive bombers from VMSB-236, and 24 TBFs preform strikes on Ballale supply areas. They met and observed no fighters at Ballale supply areas, only anti-aircraft fire. Two SBDs were lost, SBD 11002 and SBD 35976.

6 B-25's bomb Sarime Plantation. A detachment of the 339th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, ceases operating from Guadalcanal with P-38's and returns to it's base on New Caledonia. During the month of Dec 43: 1. HQ XIII Fighter Command transfers from Espiritu Santo , New Hebrides to Guadalcanal. 2. The 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, based on Fiji ceases operating from Guadalcanal with P-39's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-24's bomb Wewak, the B-24's and P-47 escorts claiming 11 enemy fighters shot down out of interception force of about 50; 3 B-24's are lost including: B-24D-155 "Ten Knights in a Bar Room" 42-72806, B-24D-145-CO "Pistol Packin' Mama II" 42-41209 and B-24D 42-40830.
The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), begins a movement from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea with B-24's and F-7's. They will fly their first mission on 5 Apr 44. The 387th Bombardment Squadron (Dive), 312th BG (Dive) arrives at Port Moresby, New Guinea from the US with P-40's. The squadron and group will be redesignated Bombardment Group/Squadron on 6 Dec. During the month of Dec 43: 1. The 90th BG and it's 319th, 320th, 321st and 400th Bombardment Squadrons transfer from Port Moresby to Dobodura with B-24's. The 82d Fighter Squadron (Reconnaissance), 71st Reconnaissance Group, based at Dobodura with P-39's sends a detachment to Finschhafen. Lost on a local flight is C-47 "The Amazon" 42-23659.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Thirty five USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s and B-26s hit Borgen Bay south of Cape Gloucester on New Ireland Island while 16 A-20s bomb the Cape Gloucester area.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 Japanese bombers and 30 Zekes attack Suichwan airfield; 9 P-40's intercept, shooting down 1 Japanese airplane; 2 P-40's are lost; 6 P-40's on armed reconnaissance bomb villages between Sha Nyao and Chiao Tou Chieh; 16 others bomb Japanese positions NE of Changte.

BURMA: Eight B-25s, with 7 fighters as escort attack river steamer and cement plant at Thayetmyo, damaging both with direct hits. Four P-51's achieve good results at Prome cement factory.
Twelve A-36's possibly damage bridge 6 mi. NW of Manywet with 8 near misses. Myitkyina runway hit by 6 P-40's with 4 others as cover. Three successful raids are made on enemy arty positions at Ningbyen by total of 10 A36's.
Fifteen RAF Wellingtons start 3 large fires at Bassein.
Japanese positions in Fort White and Buthedaung areas hit by total of 17 Vengeances and 6 Hurricanes.

INDOCHINA: Four Allied fighters raid Nguyen Bing mines and on return flight strafe Ha Gianag airfield.

PTO: Two B-24's bomb Ocean I., starting a fire.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-25's hit Malai and attack positions on the Porror River and Rigu Mission at Kieta; 20+ B-24's bomb Korovo; fighter patrols strafe Chabai area.

BOUGAINVILLE: Allied patrol in NE sector of Empress Augusta Bay area loses contact with Japanese.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50+ B-25's pound the Borgen Bay area; 20 B-25's and B-26's hit enemy forces in the Finschhafen area; and the Sio area is bombed by 2 B-24's.
New Guinea: With tank support, Allied troops reduce Japanese strongpoint along trail from Bonga to Wareo. Excellent results achieved by 10 B-25's and 10 B-26's bombing supply dumps 2 mi. N of Bonga.
N.E.I.: During early morning raid on Toeal, Kei Is., 4 RAF. PBY's cause fires and explosions in waterfront area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Narwhal lands ammunition and stores, and evacuates certain people from Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 P-40's attack barracks and other buildings at Wanling, China.
Chang-te, in the Tung-ting Lake area, falls to the Japanese, climaxing a local offensive the by Japanese 11th Army designed to disrupt Chinese troop concentrations and divert the Chinese from Yunnan. Having accomplished their mission and taken the rice center of Chang-te, the Japanese soon begin a withdrawal.

USN - Sunk at Kwajalein by aircraft is Asakaze Maru.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 3 B-25's bomb Kieta Harbor and nearby supply and bivouac areas; 6 others hit Aitara Mission; 21 B-24's pound Bonis; fighter aircraft, USAAF and USN on patrol, hit targets of opportunity in areas from Numa Numa to Koromira, at Mosiga and Chabai, and W of Rlutupina Point; B-24's on armed reconnaissance hit a variety of targets, including Kieta, Green, Greenwich, and Korovo. The 372d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo with B-24's, ceases operating from Guadalcanal in the Solomon.

BOUGAINVILLE: Some improvement reported in Allied positions in Torokina area; Japanese positions near Mavavia (E of Torokina R.) shelled by Allied arty with excellent results; uneventful patrolling continues.
Throughout the day, total, of 36 TBF's and 58 SBD's operate against Japanese supply areas in S Bougainville from Buin to Empress Augusta Bay; raids are made at 45-minute intervals by groups of 6 planes each; bridge and 30-40 buildings destroyed and numerous fires started; 1 TBF lost.
Night of 3/4, formation of 15-25 enemy torpedo and dive bombers attacks 9th echelon en route to Torokina; attack occurs about 3.5 mi. SW of Empress Augusta Bay; near misses cause minor damage, and casualties; 3 enemy planes shot down and several others probably destroyed by AA fire from ships, while Allied fighter downs another and is then destroyed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 60+ B-24's and B-25's bomb Cape Gloucester Airfield; 1 B-24 sinks several barges in Johann Albrecht Harbor while another bombs a large transport near New Hanover. A-20's attack villages around Finschhafen; P-47's shoot down several airplanes over Wewak. B-24D 42-40475 is lost on a reconnaissance mission.
NEI: Twenty-four B-24s attack Waingapoe, Soemba I. when weather prevents raid on Koepeng; 29 tons of bombs cause large fires.

NEW GUINEA: Stubbornly resisting Japanese slow Allied advance along trail 900 Yds. S of Wareo.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 bombers return early from an armed sea search, due to weather.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 34 B-24's from the Ellice and Canton bomb Mille Atoll 20+ others abort due to bad weather. 8 B-24's from Funafuti attack Nauru.

GILBERT ISLANDS: On Tarawa Atoll, Captain Jackson R. Tate, USN, Commander, Advanced Base, Tarawa, takes command, relieving Major General Julian Smith, USMC. During December and January, air bases are constructed in the Gilberts.
Nine enemy bombers hit Tarawa with 36 100lb. bombs, destroying 1 PV and 1 F6F and damaging 2 PV's and 6 F6F's; small gasoline dump set on fire.

USN - USN Task Force 50 (Rear Admiral Charles A. Pownall) attacks Japanese installations on Kwajalein and Wotje Atolls. Planes from the aircraft carrier USS Lexington sink a collier, a cargo ship, an auxiliary submarine chaser, and a guardboat and damage light cruisers HIJMS Nagara and Isuzu, a stores ship, an auxiliary vessel, and three transports. Other aircraft carriers involved in the attacks are Bunker Hill, Enterprise, Essex and Yorktown and small aircraft carrier USS Cowpens.
Between 0705 and 0940 hours, USN fighters shoot down 34 Zero fighters and four "Betty" bombers over Kwajalein Atoll. Around 1200 hours, eight "Kate" torpedo bombers are shot down by antiaircraft fire over the fleet. Beginning at about 2000 hours, an estimated 30 to 50 "Betty" bombers and "Kate" torpedo bombers organized into 14 flights or individually attempt to sink the U.S. ships.
At 2323 hours, a "Betty" bomber launches an aerial torpedo which strikes the aircraft carrier USS Lexington on the starboard side about 360 nautical miles NE of Kwajalein Atoll. The torpedo knocks out her steering gear. Settling 5 feet by the stern, the carrier begins circling to port amidst dense clouds of smoke pouring from ruptured tanks aft. An emergency hand-operated steering unit is quickly devised, and Lexington makes for Pearl Harbor for emergency repairs. Two other ships are damaged, light cruiser USS Mobile when one of her 5-inch mounts accidentally fires into one of her own 40-millimeter mounts, and destroyer USS Taylor by friendly fire from light cruiser USS Oakland.
Strikes scheduled for tomorrow are cancelled and TF 50 returns to Pearl Harbor. This retirement costs the cautions Admiral Pownall his command.

BURMA: Japanese attack on Ningbyen in the Hukawng Valley is repulsed.
One B-25 and 7 P-40's' attack Bhamo town and airfield, scoring a number of hits in'both areas. Town and airfield at. Myitkyina hit by 1 B-25, 6 A-36's, and 14 P-40's with considerable success. Twenty-four B-25 sorties flown against Japanese troop concentrations in Kaungkasi area;, results reported excellent, and an ammunition dump is destroyed.
In S Burra, 18 B-24's participate in mining of, Loulmein Channel and Rangoon estuary.
Three RAF Liberators effectively bomb Liandalay Riti yards.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25's and 12 P-40's bomb Changte, which was taken by the Japanese earlier in the day; 11 more B-25's and 24 P-40's follow with 2 more attacks on Changte; other P-40's drop ammunition to Chinese troops on Tehshan Mountain.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 21 B-24's attack Chabai; 17 B-25's follow with a strike on the same target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, nearly 50 bombers hit Cape Gloucester Airfield and attack shore targets from Rottock Bay to Rein Bay. 12 A-20's hit villages and supply dumps in the Finshaffen area. 30+ P40's sink an oil laden lugger and 2 barges off Bogia and bomb bridge near Bogadjim. Lost in a training excercise is P-38H "Japanese Sandman II" 42-66905

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Sailfish torpedoes and sinks Yokosuka, Japan-bound Japanese escort aircraft carrier HIJMS Chuyo about 280 nautical miles SE of Tokyo, Honshu, Japan, in position 32.27N, 143.49E. There are about 1,250 Japanese crewmen aboard and only 160 survive. Unbeknown to Sailfish, Chuyo is carrying 20 survivors from her sistership USS Sculpin which was damaged and scuttled about 154 miles north of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, on 19 November. Only one of the USN sailors survives. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the 1st Marine Parachute Regiment arrives and is soon committed to help advance the outpost line.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2008)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma during the night of 5/6 Dec, B-24's mine waters in the Moulmein area while 5 others lay mines in the Rangoon River.

INDIA: Japanese bombers make their first strategic daylight raid on Calcutta damaging dock area; 500 people are killed or injured in the attack. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 16 P-40's over the Changte area damage several large supply sampans near Ansiang and strafe various targets of opportunity in the Tehshan and Hsutu Lake areas; 20+ P-40's on patrols over the Changte area attack numerous boats and other targets throughout the nearby lake region.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Japanese rearguard has orders stating "while avoiding any decisive engagement" to "carry out successive resistance to try to delay enemy advance." The rearguard is positioned at any natural obstacle while the main body of the Japanese 20th Division hurries north from Wateo. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 23 B-25's and 20+ USN dive bombers hit the Monoitu, Aitara Mission, and Mosigetta area; fighter patrols hit several areas on Bougainville and on Shortland, including Chabai, Numa Numa, Mosigetta, Monoitu, and Faisi.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: USN destroyers bombard the Choiseul Bay area on Choiseul Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 40 B-24'a bomb Cape Gloucester on New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago; A-20's destroy small craft off New Britain. In New Guinea, A-20's hit enemy forces in the Finschhafen area; B-25's, B-26's, and P-40's attack targets along the Bogadjim Road. The 110th Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, arrives at Brisbane, Queensland, Australia from the US with P-39Q's. The 531st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), (Heavy), transfers from Manbulloo to Long Strip with B-24's. The group is attached to the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF).


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, Changte is pounded throughout the day by 30+ B-25's and numerous fighters; other fighters strafe targets of opportunity in the railway yard at Hsipaw and damage a train at Hopong.

BURMA: During the night of 6/7 December, RAF Wellingtons bomb Moulmein.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 6 B-25's bomb the Monoitu Mission area, and 24 others, with fighter support, pound Tarlena village; P-40's carry out a strafing strike in the Arawa Bay area near Kieta; P-38's strafe W the coast of Buka ; fighter patrols strafe the Chabai, Koromira, and Monoitu areas; the Kieta supply area is bombed by a B-24 on armed reconnaissance. On Buka Island, P-38s strafe the west coast.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Nearly 100 B-24's and B-25's hit the Cape Gloucester and Borgen Bay areas; P-40's strafe Cape Hoskins. In New Guinea. A-20's and B-25's attack villages and supply dumps around Finschhafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 6/7 Dec, 14 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll, hit targets on Maloelap and Wotje. 6 B-24's from Nukufetau in the Ellice bomb Maloelap Atoll, and 1 other, failing to reach the primary, drops bombs on Mille Atoll. This date marks the beginning of Operation FLINTLOCK (operations against Kwajalein and Majuro Atolls in the Marshalls).

BURMA: Eight USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s strafe freight cars between Mogaung and Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, Changte is hit twice by a total of 13 B-25's and several escorting fighters. In Burma, 8 P-40's strafe freight cars between Mogaung and Myitkyina. The detachment of the 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, that has been operating from Suichwan, China since Oct, returns to it's base at Kweilin with P-40's.

CEYLON: Since British Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Commander Southeast Asia Command, is ordered to release a large portion of his amphibious resources for use elsewhere, planning is begun for a limited operation (PIGSTICK) on the south Mayu Peninsula in Burma on the Bay of Bengal as a substitute for Operation BUCCANEER (amphibious operation in the Andaman Islands), subject to approval of Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 8 B-25's carry out strikes against Kahili and Kieta Harbor. Torokina is bombed by 2 Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) Ventura's on patrol. The 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo in the New Hebrides with B-24's, ceases operating from Guadalcanal in the Solomon .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, 90+ B-24's and B-25's attack the Cape Gloucester and Borgen Bay areas. On New Guinea, A-20's bomb troop encampments and dumps in the Finschhafen area; P-40's strafe boats and barges near Madang. During the night of 7/8 December, 26 Australian Beauforts attack Borpop Aerodrome on New Ireland Island.

NEI: B-24's bomb the airfield and village on Haroekoe in the Moluccas.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2008)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24's fly armed reconnaissance. During the night of 8/9 Dec, another B-24 off on a photographic mission over Kasatochi in the Aleutian , turns back because of mechanical trouble.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24's from Nanumea bomb Jaluit Atoll, and 11 from Canton bomb Mille Atoll.

USN - A striking force of two carriers, six battleships, and 12 destroyers bombed and bombarded enemy installations on Nauru. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 B-25's, escorted by 16 P-40's, pound Changte; 9 other B-25's bomb Hofuh and the 16 escorting P-40's bomb 2 villages to the N.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): Fighter patrols and aircraft on armed reconnaissance bomb and strafe several targets of opportunity near Kieta, SE of Cape Torokina, at Baniu Plantation, and along the NE coast.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's attack the Penfoei-Koepanp area on Timor . In New Guinea, B-25's and B-26's pound enemy supply dumps on the Huon Peninsula near Finschhafen; P-39's strafe barges from Saidor to Fortification Point.

USN: Shot down by anti-aircraft fire over Nauru are F6F Hellcat 26088 and TBF 47589.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 19 B-24's from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice bomb Mille Atoll. The B-24's claim 5 fighters destroyed.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 15 B-25's bomb Wuchang and Hankow, and 3 bomb Changte; P-40's strafe sampans above Nanhsien and attack targets of opportunity in the Salween River area, including road traffic S of Hsia Chai, barracks at Tachai, and the town of San Tsun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 50 B-25's bomb and strafe the coast of New Britain from Borgen Bay to Rein Bay. In New Guinea, 19 B-25's and A-20's hit barges, coastal installations, and roads in the Fortification Point area; 60+ P-39's hit Bogadjim Road, barges and enemy held villages along the N coast of Huon Peninsula, and enemy positions in the Ramu River valley.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 B-25's and 15 P-40's attack the marshalling yard at Hanoi, the warehouse area and railroad station suffer heavy damage. Japanese aircraft bomb Hengyang Airfield in China; 8 P-40's intercept 1 wave of airplanes over the field, shooting down 3 of them; 2 P-40's are lost in the combat.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s bomb the Kahili supply area and airfield; P-39s bomb the supply area and antiaircraft positions at Tonolai and strafe four barges in the harbor; New Zealand (PV-1) Venturas hit buildings at Arigua Plantation.
Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-216 with 17 F4U Corsairs, flies in to operate from Torokina airstrip, which is within 220 miles of Rabaul, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 27 B-24's bomb targets at Cape Gloucester on New Britain and the Huon Peninsula on New Guinea. 40 B-25's and B-26's bomb supply and bivouac areas and bridges along the Bogadjim Road; P-39's strafe barges in the Madang area. HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group and it's 20th Combat Mapping Squadron transfer from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea with B-24's and F-7's. HQ 43d Bombardment Group and it's 64th Bombardment Squadron transfer from Port Moresby to Dobodura, New Guinea with B-24's. Force landed is P-40N Piloted by Linder.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2008)

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's IV Corps area, advance elements of the 268th Brigade reach Indaw.

CEYLON: Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia Command, issues a directive ordering the integration of the USAAF Tenth Air Force and RAF Bengal Command into the Eastern Air Command (EAC). All Allied air forces in southeast Asia are under command of Air Chief Marshal (USAAF General) Sir Richard Peirse as Allied Air Commander-in-Chief.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-25's and 10 P-40's attack Shihshow and Ansiang; 3 B-24's bomb Hankow airfield; 9 P-40's intercept about 30 Japanese airplanes over Nanchang shortly after the enemy force bombs Suichwan; the P-40's claim 10 aircraft shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 16 B-25's, in 2 waves, attack Kahili; several other B-25's hit Arigua Plantation; 20+ B-24's bomb the village and wharf area at Tsirogei; 8 P-39's bomb Tonolai; several aircraft on armed reconnaissance, operating individually or in small flights, attack targets of opportunity scattered throughout Bougainville and the Shortland area; Allied night fighters carry out a strike on a Japanese bivouac along the Jaba River; others hit Buka and Bonis. A detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), based on Guadalcanal in the Solomon, begins operating from Bougainville with F-5's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): B-25's bomb and strafe the Borgen Bay area. B-25's and B-26's hit bivouacs and other installations near Fortification Point and in the Finschhafen area. The 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura, New Guinea with B-24's. The 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura, New Guinea with P-38's.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B- 24s bomb Makassar on Celebes Island and Balikpapan, Borneo.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 25 B-24's flying out of Ellice bases, bomb Emidj in the Marshall .

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 B-25's and 13 B-24's carry out a saturation bombing strike against bridge at Myittha, over which a large volume of Japanese goods is flowing to the N. Despite this large air effort only the approach spans suffer effective damage.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 41 Japanese bombers and fighters bomb the W side of Hengyang Airfield, causing considerable damage; 31 P-40's and 6 P-38's intercept the enemy force, claiming 20 airplanes shot down; 2 P-40's are lost. 9 B-24's bomb Hankow airfield.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 6 B-25's strafe Arigua Plantation; 9 others, with fighter support, bomb the supply area at Bonis; the fighters afterwards strafe Japanese forces between Kieta and the Aropa River; other fighter aircraft strafe Tonolai Harbor and cover USN dive bomber strikes against targets in the Ratsua-Porton-Chabai-Soraken areas and the Kieta Harbor-Tobera Bay area; and 20+ B-24's bomb the Kahili area and Poporang.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): P-40's dive-bomb Bogadjim Road. EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies (NEI), USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s make light raids on Ceram Island and in the far western part of the NEI.

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: From the diary of Glen Boren, US Sailor aboard the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill. Arrived in the morning with our planes flying off for the field. We got to Lugan Field (on Espirito Santo) about 1230, had lunch and headed for the strip for A/C maintenance. Lots of hole patching, fixing oil leaks in the rocker box covers to stop oil from streaking the windshields, etc.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24's, staging through Baker from Canton in the Phoenix , bomb Wotje Atoll in the Marshalls.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In India, 20 Japanese bombers, escorted by 25 fighters, hit Dinjan Airfield before US interceptors make contact; however, little damage is done and the US fighters catch the attackers shortly afterward; 12 Japanese bombers and 5 fighters are claimed shot down. The 436th Bombardment Squadron, 7th BG (Heavy), transfers from Panagarh to Madhaiganj, India with B-24's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb Li-Chou and Kungan; 8 B-25's pound Wuchang Airfield; and 16 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe targets of opportunity from Changte to Linli to Li-Chou.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 17 B-25's bomb Porton, and their fighter escorts strafe Tenekow bivouac areas during the return flight; 24 B-24's bomb Bonis; 6 B-25's carry out low-level strikes against concentrations on Numa Numa. The 72d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), based on Espiritu Santo in the New Hebrides with B-24's, begins operating from Guadalcanal in the Solomon.

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: Task Force DIRECTOR (USN Task Force 76) sails from Goodenough Island for Buna, Papua New Guinea, en route to Arawe, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 100+ B-24's and B-25's and several P-40's bomb Gasmata. A-20's hit villages along Bogadjim Road; a small flight of P-39's strafe barges along the Huon Peninsula. The 340th Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Finschhafen with P-47's. The 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d BG (Heavy), transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura, New Guinea with B-24's.

USMC: Lost is F4U Corsair 17452.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 16 B-24's, flying out of bases in the Ellice , bomb Maloelap Atoll in the Marshall

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 13 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb Shasi; 2 P-40's strafe supply trucks S of Tengchung. 6 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe Gia Lam Airfield and railroad yard in French Indochina.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): SOLOMON ISLANDS: Eighteen USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s, with fighter support, bomb positions on Sohano Island while 18 B-25s and eight fighters hit Manob village east of Buka Passage.
Other Thirteenth Air Force fighters hit gun positions, communications targets, and other targets of opportunity at scattered points in the Bougainville-Shortland areas and cover USN SBDs strikes against antiaircraft positions in Chabai area on Bougainville Island. Sixteen USMC TBFs attack reverse slope targets that cannot be hit by artillery. The TBFs, guided by smoke, attack a 150 yard by 50 yard area from 700 feet. About 180 of the 192 100-pound bombs strike the target area but they do not dislodge the Japanese defenders. 
At Lambu Lambu Cove, Vella Lavella Island, a faulty fuel pump ignites a gasoline dump that in turn explodes an ammunition dump. The resultant fire destroys motor torpedo boat PT-239

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): In the heaviest raid to date in the Southwest Pacific Area, 228 B-24's, B-25's, and A-20's bomb Arawe in an almost continuous attack from 0645 to 1548 hours; P-39's strafe barges along the Huon Peninsula. Gasmata is hit by B-25's and B-26's. B-24's on armed reconnaissance hit Saidor, Gasmata and Unea. 

RAAF: Lost on a flight from Cooktown to Horn Island is C-47 Dakota A65-3.

AUSTRALIA: Final plans for the operation against Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, are made. It is decided not to use airborne troops as planned.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 20 B-24's from Nanumea in the Ellice , hit Maloelap Atoll in the Marshalls. 10, staging from Canton in the Phoenix through Baker, bomb Wotje Atoll. 1 B-24 is lost on Maloelap Atoll raid; 2 enemy fighters are claimed destroyed.

INDIA: Eastern Air Command (EAC), a combined US-British air command, is formed under Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer (USAAF), with Air Vice Marshall Thomas M Williams (RAF) as Assistant Commander. HQ, at New Delhi, will control all operational air units in Assam and Burma which presently make up the USAAF Tenth Air Force and RAF Bengal Air Command. Major components of EAC are to be the Third Tactical Air Force under Air Marshall Sir John E Baldwin (RAF), Strategic Air Force under Brigadier General Howard C Davidson (USAAF), Troop Carrier Command under Brigadier General William D Old (USAAF), and Photo Reconnaissance Force under Group Captain (= USAAF Colonel) Stewart G Wise (RAF). The Strategic Air Force and Troop Carrier Command are activated on this date, the former having headquarters at Belvedere Palace, Calcutta and the latter at Comilla. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Lakona, 15 miles north of Finschhafen, is captured by Australian forces. The road from Lae to Nadzab is completed.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 P-40's strafe parked aircraft, trucks, and several buildings at Pailochi; at least 3 enemy airplanes are destroyed; 2 B-25's on a sea sweep over the Gulf of Tonkin claim 1 ocean going tug sunk; 16 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe the towns of Owchihkow and Shihshow; 6 others attack the town of Luchiangpa and villages in the area.

BURMA: In the north, the 1st Battalion, of 114th Infantry Regiment, Chinese 38th Infantry Division, tries unsuccessfully to relieve the isolated 1st Battalion, 112th Infantry Regiment. After the attack, the Japanese return to their previous positions, which they proceed to strengthen.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 21 B-24's strike Sohano ; 6 B-25's hit installations in the Numa Numa-Arigua area; 23 B-25's and 16 fighters attack Buka , causing heavy damage in the Chinatown area; P-40's destroy bridge at Runai. Numerous targets of opportunity are attacked by AAF aircraft, operating individually and in small flights, on armed reconnaissance over Bougainville and other N Solomons areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): As a preliminary to the main invasion of New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, US forces under command of Brigadier General Julian W Cunningham land on the W coast of the Arawe Peninsula on New Britain about 0700 local following a naval and air bombardment; B-25's pound villages in the Arawe area; B-24's bomb Cape Gloucester while P-39's strafe barges at Reiss Point. B-25's hit 2 freighters on Timor in the Sunda. The 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, transfers from Port Moresby's 14 Mile Drome to Nadzab, New Guinea with P-47's.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Operation DEXTERITY opens when, as a preliminary to the main invasion of New Britain Island, USN Task Force 76 (Rear Adm Daniel E. Barbey) lands Task Force DIRECTOR, the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) reinforced under command of Brigadier General Julian W. Cunningham, USA, on the coast of Arawe Peninsula about 0700 hours local, after naval gunfire and aerial bombardment. Scattered opposition on the peninsula is overcome without difficulty. Before the main landing, cavalrymen try in vain to make surprise landings at Umtingalu, on the mainland east of the peninsula, and on Pilelo islet.
Despite alerted Japanese forces, Troop B succeeds in landing on Pilelo and quickly clears it. Japanese planes are active against troops and shipping, attacking at frequent intervals during this and the next few days. Plans to use Arawe as a base for light naval forces never materialize, nor is the site used as an air base. The plan for the Cape Gloucester landing is amended to increase the size of initial assault force and limit the objective of the secondary landing. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Army Major General Oscar Griswold, Commanding General XIV Corps, relieves Marine Major General Roy Geiger, Commanding General I Amphibious Corps, of responsibility for the Bougainville beachhead, where the final defensive perimeter is virtually secure, although the 21st Marine Regiment, 3d Marine Division, is still clearing the heights near the beachhead. 
Twenty one USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s strike Sohano Island. On Bougainville, six B-25s hit installations in the Numa Numa-Arigua area; 23 B-25s and 16 fighters attack Buka Island, causing heavy damage in the Chinatown area; and P-40s destroy a bridge at Runai. Numerous targets of opportunity are attacked by USAAF aircraft, operating individually and in small flights, on armed reconnaissance over Bougainville and other northern Solomons areas.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 B-25's and 11 P-40's hit the NW part of Owchihkow; 4 B-25's on sweeps over the S China Sea damage freighter S of Nampang , bomb Tunguan docks, and shoot down 1 bomber; 15 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe Pailochi Airfield; 11 others strafe boats in channels N of Nanhsien; 6 P-38's strafe a troop train near Changanyi and attack 25 sampans (destroying most of them) on the Yangtze River just above Huangtang Lake.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon, 14 B-24's bomb Monoitu on Bougainville . Smaller flights of B-24's bomb Poporang and Sohano , and dispersal areas at Bonis Airfield on Bougainville. 5 B-25's, with fighter cover, hit Sankau. RNZAF Ventura's attack targets on Green and in the Mawareka, Marveiropa, and Mamaregu areas. Fighter aircraft support USN dive bomber strikes on Sohano and gun positions at Bonis and afterwards strafe targets of opportunity at several points on Bougainville. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, which has been operating from New Georgia with P-39's since Oct 43, returns to it's base on Woodlark.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Lost on a mission against Gasmata is B-24D 42-41043. B-24's hit Cape Gloucester Airfield. On New Guinea, B-25's hit Sio and Kelana Harbor and P-40's hit Timoeka. HQ 348th FG transfers from Port Moresby to Finschhafen, New Guinea. The 9th Fighter Squadron, 49th FG, transfers from Dobodura to Gusap with P-47's.

NEW GUINEA: In the Ramu Valley, a patrol of the Australian 2/33rd Battalion, 25th Brigade, 7th Division, finds Japanese troops on the highest pinnacle of the 5800 Feature, 5 miles NE of Kesawai, and withdraw as the artillery fires 120 rounds. By 1700 hours, the Japanese withdraw. In the Huon Peninsula, the Australian 29th/46th Battalion, 4th Brigade, reaches Lakona. The battalion advanced a little over 1 mile in the last six days. 

EAST INDIES: Australian Beaufighters sink a Japanese cargo ship at Lautem, Portugese Timor. 

NEW BRITAIN: Six Ki-49 Helens of the 9th Sentai take off to attack Arawe, but are intercepted over Cape Gloucester. Five are shot down, the last Ki-49 Helen 3297 force lands at Cape Gloucester.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24's are dispatched from Nanumea in the Ellice to bomb Maloelap Atoll in the Marshall; 9 are recalled because of weather; 1 bombs the alternate target of Mille Atoll. HQ 41st BG (Medium) transfers from Hickam Field to Tarawa Atoll.

CHINA: 6 P-40's bomb and strafe barracks near Kunlong. 6 others bomb and strafe targets of opportunity in Hanoi. Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, in another message to U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt, again calls for financial aid and increased air strength.

AUSTRALIA: General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the Southwest Pacific, orders Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General U.S. Sixth Army, to prepare plans for the next phase of Operation DEXTERITY, the seizure of Saidor, Northeast New Guinea, as an advanced air and naval base. To perform this task, General Krueger forms Task Force MICHAELMAS under Brigadier General Clarence A. Martin, 32d Infantry Division assistant division commander, consisting of Regimental Combat Team 126, reinforced, 32d Infantry Division. The task force is largely that originally scheduled to invade Gasmata, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 18 B-25's strike Malai lost is B-25D 41-30661 Six other B-25s join USN dive bombers in pounding the Mutupina Point Area; 5 RNZAF Ventura's hit Poroporo and Tarekekori.

USN, USMC RNZAF A 75 aircraft fighter sweep over Rabaul. USN 22 Hellcats, 31 USMC Coursairs and 24 RNZAF P-40s from 16 and 14 Squadrons took off from Ondonga at 5:30am. They flew to Torokina to refuel, then split up into two groups, led by Freeman and Arkwright to Rabaul. Two P-40s aborted on the way to the target due to mechanical failures. The Japanese launch a total of 72 fighters to intercept: 15 from the 201st Kokutai, 32 from 204th Kokutai and 25 from 253rd Kokutai. Three P-40s were lost, and two pilots: P-40 NZ3153 over southern New Ireland and P-40 NZ3175/65. Nine Japanese aircraft were claimed, 5 by RNZAF, 4 by USN. Japanese also claim nine planes shot down. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Torokina Airfield, located on the western coast of Bougainville on Empress Augusta Bay, is put into use as a staging base for Rabaul (New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago) bound fighters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, P-47's intercept 35-40 aircraft attacking Allied forces on the Arawe peninsula; at least 10 airplanes are claimed shot down; Cape Gloucester and nearby shipping are attacked by B-24's and B-25's. In New Guinea, B-25's bomb the Sio area and P-39's sink 2 barges during a sweep along the Huon Peninsula. The 341st and 342d Fighter Squadrons, 348th Fighter Group, transfer from Port Moresby to Finschhafen with P-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 14 B-24's bomb Mille Atoll. The 46th and 72d Fighter Squadrons, 15th Fighter Group, transfer from Canton and Wheeler Field respectively to Makin with P-39's. The 531st Fighter-Bomber Squadron, Seventh Air Force, transfers from Canton to Makin with A-24s.

CHINA: In China, 27 B-24's, supported by 28 P-40's, pound the airfield at Namsang; some of the P-40's strafe Laihka Airfield; 2 B-25's on a sea sweep claim damaging hits on a freighter and a tanker in the Hainan Straits; 5 B-25's bomb SW part of Nanhsien. Japanese planes attack Kunming in preparation for an offensive against India.
Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek gives Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell full command of Chinese troops in India and in the Hukawng Valley of Burma. Stillwell is Commander-in-Chief US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander-in-Chief Northern Area Combat Command and Deputy Commander in Chief South-East Asia Command. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 10 B-24's bomb the Kahili supply area, 5 more hit the Bonis supply area, and 19 others hit targets in the Chabai-Porton area; 5 B-25's carry out low-level strike on troop concentrations at Poroporo and 11 bomb Korovo; B-24's, operating individually and in small flights, on armed reconnaissance attack Kahili, Kieta, and Poporang; fighters strafe targets of opportunity at Numa Numa, Cape Pui Pui, and the E coast of Buka.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, 70+ B-24's, B-25's, and B-26's bomb Cape Gloucester; 20+ B-25's bomb the Borgen Bay area; and nearly 40 B-24's hit Hoskins Airfield. 33 A-20's bomb and strafe dumps and bivouacs N of Finschhafen.

JAAF - Four Ki-43 Oscars of the 248th Sentai joined with Ki-43 Oscars of the 59th Sentai and flew a fighter sweep to Arawe , along with Ki-61 Tonys. The U.S. Army Air Force reference history described the combat: “[E]nemy pilots displayed considerable skill and aggressiveness. This was especially true on 18 December when 16 P-38s of the 475th FG, 433rd FS jumped 10 to 15 ZEKES (sic), OSCARS, and TONYS at midday. The P-38s dove through the enemy fighters and were in turn jumped by about 15 fighters, which had been hiding in cumulous clouds. Definitely on the defensive and outmaneuvered, the P-38s destroyed only three of the enemy while losing two P-38s…” The 248th Sentai claimed one P-38 shot down and no losses. The Japanese lost a single Ki-61 Tony fighter. Lost in an aerial collision over Arawe is P-38H "Regina Coeli" 42-66856.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 29 B-24's from Nanumea and Baker bomb barracks, hangars, and wharf areas on Mille Atoll and Maloelap Atoll; they claim 7 fighters shot down. P-39's from Makin strafe Mille Atoll destroying 3 airplanes and firing an oil dump; 2 P-39's are lost.

THAILAND: Twenty USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators fly a night strike against a newly expanded dock area at Bangkok causing considerable destruction. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, about 35 Japanese bombers and fighters attack Hengyang Airfield; 26 P-40's are sent up against the attacking force and shoot down 9; 2 P-40's are lost. 12 B-25's and 8 P-40's attack Nanhsien and Ansiang. Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek rejects the proposal by British Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander South East Asia Command, for a major attack.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville, 24 B-25's bomb the Moisuru bivouac and supply dump; other planes on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity at Buka, Bonis, Ratsua, Poporang, Kara, Kahili, Koiaris, and on Nissan. 16 B-24's, escorted by 50 AAF and RNZAF fighters, bomb the town of Rabaul and Simpson Harbor.

US Navy: Lost flying an escort mission over Rabaul are: F4U 17845 and F4U 17806. Written off on landing is F4U 17736.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, Cape Gloucester is bombed by more than 140 B-24's, B-25's, and B-26's as pre-invasion operations increase; 37 P-40's hit Gasmata; and 20 A-20's pound forces NE of Arawe. In New Guinea, about 30 B-25's, A-20's, and P-39's hit barges, bivouac areas, and gun positions N and W of Finschhafen; 30 B-25's and B-26's pound Madang; and P-47's sweep the coastline of NE New Guinea. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group transfers from Dobodura to Port Moresby, New Guinea. The 2d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 22d Bombardment Group (Medium), transfers from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25's. Crashed is C-47 "Hoosier Traveler" 43-30742.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): Twenty nine B-24s from the Ellice Islands and Baker Island bomb barracks, hangars, and wharf areas on Mili and Maloelap Atolls; they claim seven fighters shot down. P-39s from Makin Island in the Gilbert Islands strafe Mili Atoll, destroying three airplanes and firing an oil dump; two P- 39s are lost.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25's and 6 P-40's from Kweilin pound the Yoyang railroad yards; P-40's from Hengyang also provide support for the B-25's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): In the Solomon, 13 B-25's, with fighter cover, bomb Korovo village and docks on Shortland. 8 others, with fighter escort, hit Buka on Buka. Afterwards the fighters strafe Kieta and Tenekow. Other fighters and RNZAF Ventura's on armed reconnaissance, patrol, and night snooper missions attack numerous targets of opportunity throughout Bougainville.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Grayback sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Numakaze about 45 nautical miles ENE of Naha, Okinawa, in position 26.30N, 128.26E

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, A-20's hit the Arawe area and P-38's in the area claim 10 enemy along S coast; B-24's on armed reconnaissance bomb a merchant ship off Cape Pomas. In New Guinea, B-26's and B-25's hit bivouacs in the Finschhafen area and bomb the town of Alexishafen.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 8 B-24's from Nanumea escort 4 USN PB4Y's on a photo mission over Kwajalein Atoll. B-24's bomb shipping and aircraft landing grounds and other facilities at Roi, Ennuebing, and Kwajalein. A-24s, along with USN and US Marine Corps (USMC) aircraft, hit shipping and airfields at Emidj in the Marshall. 16 P-39's strafe fuel dumps, shipping, and AA at Mille Atoll.

BURMA: U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commander in Chief US China-Burma-India (CBI) Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) and Deputy Commander in Chief South-East Asia Command (SEAC), arrives at Ledo to take personal charge of the northern Burma campaign.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24's pound the railroad yards at Chiengmai; the warehouse area along the W side of the yards suffers very heavy damage; 14 B-25's, with fighter escort, attack Hwajung.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 6 B-25's attack Monoitu Mission; during the night of 21/22 Dec, snoopers bomb various bivouac areas.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The relief of the 3d Marine Division in the beachhead line on Bougainville Island begins.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Pre-invasion air strikes continue against Cape Gloucester as 100+ B-24's, B-25's, and A-20's pound the area; P-39's strafe targets along Borgen and Rein Bays; P-40's and A-20's hit Hoskins Airfield; and P-47's claim 17 fighters shot down in the Arawe area. In New Guinea, A-20's hit camps N of Finschhafen; B-25's bomb and cannon Madang; and P-40's hit Kaukenau. B-24's bomb Amahai Airfield. The 110th Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, transfers from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia to Port Moresby, New Guinea with P-39Q's. They will fly their first mission on 21 Jan 44.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Amahai Airfield on Ceram Island, Netherlands East Indies. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Huon Peninsula in Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 20th Brigade, 9th Division, crosses the Malaweng River. At 1600 hours, the leading company of the 2/15th Battalion enters Hubika which is littered with dead Japanese soldiers. One wounded soldier says, "Japan soldier he go Wandokai" and shortly thereafter, Australian (A-20) Bostons bomb and strafe Wandokai. 
Task Force BACKHANDER, the task force for operations on Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island, Bismarck Archipelago, under the command of Major General William H. Rupertus, USMC, conducts a final rehearsal for invasion of Cape Gloucester at Cape Sudest, Papua New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force):Eleven A-24 Dauntlesses from the Gilbert Islands dive-bomb cargo ships in Mili Atoll lagoon and sink a transport; escort is provided by 32 P-39 Airacobras and USN F6F Hellcats. The P-39s strafe the ships and antiaircraft guns and gasoline dumps on the island and the vessel is left burning. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25's, with fighter escort, bomb Hwajung; 2 others claim 3 direct hits on a freighter 105 miles S of Hong Kong. 65 Japanese bombers and fighters attack Kunming Airfield; 10 P-40's and a P-38 from Kunming and several fighters from Yunnani engage the enemy force in a 50-minute running battle, claiming 12 airplanes shot down; 2 US aircraft are destroyed on the ground; damage to airfield is not serious. 7 P-40's intercept a force of 58 airplanes heading toward Chengkung, shooting down 3 of them and preventing an attack on the airfield.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s carry out strikes against Numa Numa, the Kahili supply area, the Chinatown area on Buka Island, and scattered targets of opportunity; fighter aircraft. B-24s attack barge concentrations and hide-outs at Sohano Island, the Chabai-Porton area, Anewa Bay, and Ambitle Island, and several targets of opportunity throughout Bougainville while B-24s, operating individually and in pairs, attack targets of opportunity near Bonis, near Porton, and at Sohano Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-24's, B-25's, and A-20's continue bombardment of Cape Gloucester; a Japanese air raid on Arawe causes minor damage. Nearly 40 B-25's, with P-38 escort, bomb Wewak and Boram; the P-38's, B-25's, and some P-47's on sweep claim at least 13 aircraft shot down. Lost are K-61 piloted by Motoyama, Ki-61 piloted by Tahata and Ki-61 piloted by Akira Takatsuki. B-25's and P-39's bomb airfield and barges at Madang and the town of Alexishafen; and A-20's and B-26's pound occupied area N of Finschhafen. The 36th Fighter Squadron, 8th FG, transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with P-47's. The 408th Bombardment Squadron, 22d BG (Heavy), transfers from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25's.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 23/24 Dec, P-39's are airborne over Makin to intercept enemy bombers; 2 bombers are shot down; 1 P-39 is lost. During the day, 19 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll from Nanumea, bomb Kwajalein; 9 others, staging through Baker from Canton in the Phoenix , hit Wotje and Maloelap Atolls in the Marshall. 10 A-24s escorted by 20 P-39's, attack Mille Atoll hitting shore installations and a cargo vessel (wrecked by the previous day's raid) in the lagoon.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 19 B-24's on a night raid bomb the railroad terminal at Bangkok; heavy explosions and large fires result. In the Hukawng Valley, the 3d Battalion, 114th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, having crossed the Tanai River at Kantau earlier in the month, skirmishes with the Japanese 9 miles from Kantau. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24's, escorted by 7 P-51's and 23 P-40's, pound White Cloud Airfield in the area; the and fighters claim 11interceptors downed. 14 P-38's dive-bomb and strafe Huang Shan Kou. 2 B-25's claim 1 gunboat sunk in the Formosa Straits. HQ 68th Composite Wing transfers from Kunming to Kweilin, China.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 17 B-25'a attack gun positions and other targets at Sohano, and 6 hit positions at Malevoli in Choiseul Bay on Choiseul. 6 RNZAF Ventura's attack a radar station and lighthouse on Cape Saint George. 16 P-39's on patrol bomb and strafe targets on Shortland. 18 B-24's bomb Taharai Airfield in the Rabaul area; Vunakanau also is hit; fighter escorts claim 30 aircraft shot down over the Rabaul area. This begins a Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS) all-out offensive against the Rabaul area that continues until the end of Mar 44.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 61 B-24's bomb Cape Gloucester during the day; B-24's follow during the night of 23/24 Dec with harassing attacks with small bombs, hand grenades, and beer bottles; P-39's hit barges between Borgen Bay and Rein Bay, and P-40's bomb Gasmata and strafe Cape Hoskin. 80+ B-25's, B-26's and A-20's attack coastal targets from Wewak to Hansa Bay, wide areas of the Huon Peninsula, and airfields at Alexishafen; and B-24's bomb Nabire Airfield. Lost is B-24D "Flying Wolf" 42-41091. HQ 8th FG transfers from Port Moresby to Finschhafen. The 501st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura with B-25's.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the pre-invasion bombing effort against Cape Gloucester reaches its peak as nearly 190 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators, B-25s, and A-20s attack the area in a day-long bombardment; P-39 Airacobras hit a disabled destroyer offshore; and Japanese forces in Arawe area are hit by A-20s. 
On New Britain Island, 18 USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb Vunakanau Airfield at Rabaul; six others hit Lakunai; fighter cover for the strike fights a fierce air action with interceptors, claiming 25 shot down; seven Allied fighters are lost. 
USN F6Fs, USAAF P-38s and New Zealand (P-40) Kittyhawk fighter pilots shoot down 27 Japanese Zero fighters over Rabaul, New Britain Island, during the day; seven Allied fighters, including five New Zealand Kittyhawks, are lost.

BURMA: In the Hukawng Valley, the 1st Battalion, 114th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, after artillery preparation, attacks to relieve the beleaguered 1st Battalion of the 112th Regiment in the Yupbang Ga area and succeeds in joining it, although the Japanese retain positions west of the river blocking the crossing at Yupbang Ga.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Atamboea Airfield on Timor Island in the Netherlands East Indies.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24's, staging through the Gilbert from the Ellice , bomb Wotje Atoll in the Marshall . The 396th and 820th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 41st BG (Medium), transfer from Hickam Field to Tarawa Atoll with B-25's. They will fly their first mission on 19 Jan 44 and 28 Dec respectively.

GILBERT ISLANDS - Escort carrier Liscome Bay, claiming 642 sailors, is sunk by a Japanese submarine. General "Howlin' Mad" Smith blames the Army's slowness for the sinking of an American carrier with all hands. The ship had been forced to stay in the area an extra day to provide cover.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 18 B-24's bomb a Tien Ho satellite airfield. The B-24's and 18 escorting fighters claim 20 interceptors shot down. 1 B-24 is lost over the target.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): During the night of 23/24 Dec, single aircraft carry out harassing strikes against Buka on Buka, Kieta and Faisi. During the day, 24 B-25's attack seaplane anchorage at Bonis. On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, 18 B-24's bomb Vunakanau; 6 others hit Lakunai; fighter cover for the strike fights a fierce air action with interceptors, claiming 25 shot down; 7 Allied fighters are lost. RNZAF Ventura's on armed reconnaissance bomb barges and troops on N Bougainville and claim 2 fighters shot down E of Cape Saint George.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): The pre-invasion bombing effort against Cape Gloucester reaches its peak as nearly 190 B-24's, B-25's, and A-20's pound the area in a day-long bombardment; P-39's hit a disabled destroyer offshore; and Japanese forces in Arawe area are hit by A-20's. A-20's also sweep the NE New Guinea coastline. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 2/13th Battalion, 20th Brigade, 9th Division, enters Wandokai without opposition. The Japanese had intended to defend the town but they evacuated last night fearing an Australian landing in their rear.
USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s sweep the Northeast New Guinea coastline. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: During a five hour attack, the USN destroyer escort USS Griswold sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-39 about 6 nautical miles ENE of Henderson Field, Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands, in position 09.23S, 160.09E. All crewmen on the submarine are lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 10 A-24s from Makin supported by P-39's, attack Mille Atoll hitting the runway, ammunition storage, and an AA position.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's claim heavy damage to a passenger ship S of Hong Kong.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): A few B-24's, fighting bad weather, attack Lakunai Airfield; covering fighters claim 13 airplanes shot down. 2 P-38's are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): Cape Gloucester is subjected to almost around the clock air attacks by l80+ B-24's, B-25's, B-26's, and A-20's; A-20's attack Japanese forces in the Arawe area where Allied outposts and observation posts are being pushed back by fierce enemy assaults on the beachhead. The 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Finschhafen with P-40's. The 386th and 387th Bombardment Squadrons, 312th Bombardment Group, transfer from Port Moresby to Gusap. They will fly their first mission on 27 and 26 Dec respectively.

USN - Aircraft from a two-carrier task group (Rear Admiral F. C. Sherman) attacked shipping at Kavieng as a covering operation for landings by the Marines in the Borgen Bay area of New Britain on the following day. US naval TG 50.2, 2 carriers and 6 destroyers, raids Kavieng with 86 aircraft. They sink one Japanese transport.
Aboard the carrier USS Bunker Hill:
Reville at 0345, we were 190 miles out from Kavieng. We sent everything that would fly. I offered to fly the "hanger queen" but was turned down. The skipper said he didn't think my piper cub training was enough.
About 0900, Wooly shot down a "Mavis" with one burst. Later Ambrosio shot down a "Betty". Several japanese aircraft were around us all afternoon. As we were landing our last flight, Pearse shot down another "Betty". At sunset, we were surrounded by about 30 "Bettys" as announced by radar control. Our ships fired at several of them but none went down in flames. Several flares were dropped but none close. They gave up at 2030 and went home. We headed back to Espirito Santo. VF 18 score now at 46. Our losses that day was one TBF and two men.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 16 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll bomb Wotje Atoll. P-39's fly reconnaissance and strafing missions over Mille Atoll. The 19th Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, transfers from Stanley Field to Kualoa Field, Territory of Hawaii with P-47's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): The 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, transfers from Kweilin to Suichwan, China with P-40's.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 7 B-25's, with 34 fighters, attack the Cape Saint George area; 25 B-25's pound the bivouac and supply area at Kahili. RNZAF Ventura's on reconnaissance bomb Chivaroi and Faisi.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): The US 1st Marine Division lands at Cape Gloucester at 0746 hours; 270+ B-25's. B-24's, and A-20's plaster the area between the Cape and Borgen Bay from 0714 to l614 hours; enemy aircraft attacking the landing force sink a destroyer and cause considerable damage to other ships, P-38's, P-40's, and P-47's claim 60+ airplanes shot down over the invasion area. Lost is A6M2 Zero 8224. Twelve P-38s of the 80th Fighter Squadron, lead by Major Edward Craig shoot down 9 aircraft: BW Adams got 2 Vals, Ed Cragg got an Oscar, Ken Ladd got 2 Val's, CB Ray got a Val, Jay Robbins got 2 Zero's and "Corky" Smith got an Oscar. Lost are P-38H "Porky II" 42-66506 (MIA) P-47D 42-8095 (MIA), P-47D 42-22640 (MIA) P-47D piloted by Heckerman (rescued). Also two Michells are lost due to friendly fire: B-25D "Crabb 2nd" 41-30517, B-25D "Here's Howe" 41-30279. Also lost is B-17E "R.F.D. Tojo" 41-2627 after take off from 14-Mile Drome. Japanese losses include: A6M2 Zero 8224.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: After preparatory naval gunfire and aerial bombardment, during which Japanese observation from Target Hill, commanding the landing beach, is masked by smoke, Task Force BACKHANDER, commanded by Major General William H. Rupertus, Commanding General 1st Marine Division, and consisting of the 1st Marine Division (--), reinforced, begins the main invasion of New Britain at Cape Gloucester at 0746 hours.
The Marines are landed by the Seventh Amphibious Force under Rear Admiral Daniel E. Barbey. Forested, swampy terrain is more formidable than the surprised Japanese, who offer only light opposition. The 7th Marine Regiment establishes a beachhead, clearing. Target Hill, and is passed through by the 1st Marine Regiment. General Rupertus establishes his command post ashore. Successful secondary landings are made by the reinforced 2d Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment, at Tauali, southwest of the airdrome, and by elements of the 2d Engineer Special Brigade on Long Island. A Japanese force reaches positions northwest of the Arawe main line of resistance.
During retaliatory Japanese air strikes on Cape Gloucester, USN destroyers USS Lamson, Shaw, and Mugford are damaged by dive bombers; and tank landing ships USS LST-66 is damaged by a horizontal bomber. USN destroyer USS Brownson is escorting landing craft during the landings at Cape Gloucester. At about 1442 hours local, Brownson is hit by two bombs from a Japanese "Val" dive bomber.
The bombs strike to starboard of the centerline, near number two stack. A tremendous explosion follows and the entire structure above the main deck as well as the deck plating, is gone. The ship lists 10 to 15 degrees to starboard and settles rapidly amidships with the bow and stern canted upward.
The wounded are placed in rafts and at 1450 hours the order to abandon ship is given. The amidships section is entirely underwater at that time. There is a single ripple like depth charge explosion and the ship sinks at 1459 hours about 6.5 nautical miles N of Cape Gloucester in position 05.20S, -148.25E. One hundred eight of her crew are lost.
Supporting the landings, over 270 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s. B-24s, and A-20s attack the area between the Cape and Borgen Bay from 0714 to 1614 hours.
P-38s, P-40s, and P-47s claim over 60 Japanese aircraft shot down over the invasion area. Captain Thomas B. McGuire, Jr., flying a P-38H, shoots down three "Val" dive bombers over the invasion beaches. He cuts cards with a second pilot for the credit for shooting down a fourth "Val" and loses. McGuire now has 16 victories.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 P-40's strafe buildings on Pailochi Airfield and sink a nearby river boat; 2 locomotives N of Yoyang are also destroyed. 36 Japanese airplanes attack Suichwan Airfield, destroying 1 B-25, the alert shack, and 3 fuel dumps; US interceptors claim 4 of the attackers shot down; 1 P-40 is lost. In French Indochina, 4 P-40's bomb Phu Tho Airfield, and strafe the airfield at Dong Cuong.

BURMA: Brigadier General Lewis A. Pick, Commanding Officer Advance Section U.S. China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, opens the military road to Shingbwiyang, in Hukawng Valley. The commander of 3d Battalion, 112th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, is killed and the battalion is later withdrawn to the main body. The 65th Regiment, Chinese 22nd Division, reinforced is given the mission, previously held by the 3d Battalion of the 112th Regiment, of clearing Taro Plain plus the task of pushing back into Hukawng Valley to threaten the Japanese flank.

NEW GUINEA: The four-month battle for Shaggy Ridge culminates with the capture of this Japanese position on the ridge's summit by Australian troops. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The 1st Marine Division expands the Cape Gloucester beachhead on New Britain Island despite torrential monsoon rainfall and difficult terrain. The 1st Marine Regiment drives 3 miles W toward the airfield without Japanese interference. Company G, 158th Infantry Regiment, arrives at Arawe, where the Japanese are becoming aggressive, in response to Brigadier General Julian W. Cunninghams request for reinforcements.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-25's bomb the seaplane anchorage at Buka, strafe AA puns SE of Ramandata, bomb Kahili supply dumps, and attack a Kieta bivouac and other targets in the area. A few RNZAF Ventura's hit barges at Ambitle and Anir; and 16 P-38's join 70+ USN dive bombers in strikes on Buka AA positions. About 40 Allied fighters sweep the Rabaul area on New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, claiming 17 aircraft shot down.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville Island, over 20 USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb the seaplane anchorage at Buka, strafe AA guns southeast of Ramandata, bomb Kahili supply dumps, and attack a Kieta bivouac and other targets in the area. A few New Zealand (PV-1) Venturas hit barges at Ambitle and Anir Islands; and 16 P-38 Lightnings join over USN dive bombers in strikes on Buka antiaircraft positions. 
The USN light cruisers USS Honolulu and St. Louis, and four destroyers bombard the Kieta area on Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A-20's attack positions in the Cape Gloucester battle zone; B-25's hit villages and tracks from Rottock Bay to Riebeck Bay and strafe barges along New Britain's S coast; and B-24's bomb Hoskins Airfield. In New Guinea, B-25's bomb Madang and hit coastal targets along the Huon Peninsula; B-24's bomb Alexishafen; and P-47's strafe a road near Bogia. Lost on a ferry flight is P-39Q 42-19943.

US Navy: Lost on a mission against Rabaul is F4U Corsair 17734


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 15 B-24's from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice and Canton in the Phoenix, staging through Tarawa Atoll and Baker, hit Maloelap and Majuro and Mille. 18 A-24s from Makin with an escort of 20 P-39's, attack Mille; this attack is followed by another against the atoll carried out by 9 B-25's from Tarawa, supported by 12 Makin-based P-39's.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: At Cape Gloucester on New Britain Island, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, releases the reserve, the 5th Marine Regiment, reinforced, to Major General William Rupertus, Commanding General 1st Marine Division. The 1st Marine Regiment reduces the prepared Japanese trail block about 1,000 yards E of the airfield. The Japanese attack on the Arawe beachhead is repulsed. 

BURMA: The Chinese 38th Division, attacking with the 1st and 2d Battalions of the 114th Regiment and the 1st Battalion of the 112th Regiment, clears several Japanese strongpoints along the Tarung River.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25's and 4 P-51's attack Yangtze River shipping at Chihchow; 1 cargo ship is claimed sunk, 2 others damaged, and an armed motor vessel set aflame. 7 P-40's bomb a building on the railroad siding at Yun-chi.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 14 B-24's bomb supply areas at Bonis and 22 B-25's hit the Kahili supply area. Another large fighter sweep of the Rabaul, New Britain area results in claims of 20+ airplanes shot down.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Army's Americal Division takes command of the eastern sector of the beachhead, relieving the 3d Marine Division.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): HQ 58th Fighter Group and it's 310th and 311th Fighter Squadrons transfer from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia to Dobodura with P-47's. They will fly their first mission on 24 and 2 Feb 44 respectively. Over New Britain Island, 45 Allied fighters sweep over Rabaul in the morning; USMC F4U Corsair pilots claim 20 "Zeke" fighters and six "Tony" fighters and a USAAF P-47 Thunderbolt pilot claims a "Kate" torpedo bomber. Fifth Air Force fighters cover the Arawe and Cape Gloucester beachheads while 19 A-20 Havocs bomb and strafe Japanese ground positions ahead of the Marine ground forces.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe the railroad station, yards, and town area at Hsipaw, hit numerous freight cars between Hsipaw and Mansam Falls, and attack railroad yards at Hopong; 3 B-25's on a shipping sweep along the Yangtze River claim a cargo vessel and an armed passenger ship sunk SW of Wuhu.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): HQ 347th FG and it's 339th Fighter Squadron transfer from New Caledonia to Guadalcanal in the Solomon with P-38's.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the 1st Marine Regiment secures their main objective, the airfield, at Cape Gloucester with singular ease. The 5th Marine Regiment arrives to reinforce the beachhead and make a wide sweep inland toward the airfield to block a Japanese withdrawal. The Japanese makes another unsuccessful counterattack on the Arawe beachhead.

BURMA: Continuing their attack to clear the Tarung River line, the Chinese 38th Division eliminates another Japanese strong point and forces the Japanese to break into small groups.

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): B-24s bomb Taroa Airfield, after dropping their bombs, the bombers were reportedly attacked by over 30 Japanese aircraft. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): 120+ B-24's, B-25's, and B-26's pound positions at Cape Gloucester as the US Marines take the major objective, the airfield. B-25's hit Madang; B-24's bomb bivouac and communications targets near Sio, and other B-24's fly a light attack against Manokwari, hitting the town and shipping. The 69th Fighter Squadron, 58th FG, transfers from Brisbane to Dobodura with P-47's. They will fly their first mission on 17 Feb 44.

NEW GUINEA: Task Force MICHAELMAS issues formal orders for the invasion of Saidor, Northeast New Guinea. D-Day is tentatively set for 2 January.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Philippine Sea, the USN submarine USS Silversides sinks a Japanese transport, an army cargo ship and a merchant cargo ship and damages an army cargo ship about 63 nautical miles NW of the Palau Islands.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you syscom.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thank you syscom.



My pleasure. If you have anything you would like to contribute to my chronology of the war in the PTO and CBI, please do so.

Dont forget Njaco is also doing a great job for the war in the ETO and MTO.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): 17 B-24's, flying from Tarawa Atoll, bomb Kwajalein Atoll and 9 B-25's from Tarawa hit the town of Jabor. A-24s from Makin, escorted by 24 P-39's, dive-bomb gun positions on Mille. Advance HQ, Seventh Air Force, is moved from Funafuti Atoll in the Ellice to Tarawa, where it remains until the completion of the main campaign in the Gilbert and Marshalls.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 20 B-24's pound Monywa, Burma, hitting railway facilities and the area in general.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 Japanese fighters strafe Suichaan Airfield while 12 others provide cover; 2 US airplanes are destroyed on the ground; 8 P-40's intercept the formation after the attack and shoot down 3 aircraft.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 2/7th Commando Squadron, 2/6th Commando Regiment, occupies Walum village. Walum is about 45 miles 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Piva South (Piva Uncle) airstrip is completed; the field is located just inland from Torokina, on the coast of Emperess Augusta Bay. The Fiji patrol, composed of Fijians, having advanced along the Numa Numa trail, establishes outposts near the coast at Ibu village, where it can observe Japanese movements. An airstrip for use of Piper Cubs is cleared there. After aircraft attack Japanese positions on Pearl Ridge for 40 minutes, the Australian 25th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, begins an advance at 0800 hours local behind artillery and machine gun fire. Companies A and D meet heavy resistance and dig in by 1600 hours but Companies B and C reach their objectives. During the night, the Japanese mount strong counterattacks but are driven off. 

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 16 B-24's and 35 B-25's bomb Kahili and the bivouac and supply areas in the vicinity and 6 B-25's bomb the Korovo area. 19 B-24's, with 25 fighters covering, attack shipping at Rabaul and also hit Tobera airfield. The escorts encounter aggressive fighter opposition and claim 12 shot down.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Cape Gloucester Airfield (Tuluvu), located on the western tip of New Britain Island's northern coast, is declared secure; it has been taken by the Marines at very light cost. Heavy rains delay its improvements, and American aircraft do not start operating from the strip until February 1944.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): A-20's hit positions in the Cape Gloucester area as US Marines completely secure the airfield. B-24's and B-25's bomb the Alexishafen and Madang areas, Sio, and targets of opportunity along the coast of the Huon Peninsula; P-39's strafe barges along the Huon Peninsula; and P-47's strafe the Madang area and huts between Sio and Vincke Point.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2008)

CENTRAL PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Seventh Air Force): The air echelon of the 26th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th BG (Heavy), operating from Canton in the Phoenix since 12 Nov, returns to base on Nukufetau in the Ellice with B-24's.

AUSTRALIA: In Brisbane, Queensland, Lieutenant Commander Dudley W. "Mush" Morton relieves Lieutenant Commander Marvin G. "Pinky" Kennedy of command of the USN submarine USS Wahoo in an informal ceremony.

D'ENTRECASTEAUX ISLANDS: Task Force MICHAELMAS sails from Goodenough Island. for Saidor, Northeast New Guinea.

JAPAN: Four USN PBY-5A Catalinas from Attu, Aleutian Islands, bomb Shimushu and Kashiwabara, in the Kurile Islands. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 B-24's pound the Lampang railroad yards, causing several big fires and many secondary explosions. 6 B-25's hit Yangtze River shipping in the Anking and Lu-Kuan areas, claiming 3 cargo vessels and a troop carrier sunk; and 2 others on a sea sweep damage a passenger vessel in the Hainan Straits.

SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force): The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), ceases operating from Guadalcanal in the Solomon with B-24's and returns to base on Espiritu Santo in the New Hebrides.

NEW GUINEA: On the Huon Peninsula, the Australian 2/15th Battalion, 20th Brigade, 9th Division, accompanied by tanks, move through Kanomi and resume the advance until halting at the last creek before Nanda. The 20th Brigade has advanced 17 miles in ten days. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force): On New Britain in the Bismarck Archipelago, A-20's hit troop concentrations in the Cape Gloucester area; nearly 50 P-40's and P-47's intercept a small force of airplanes attacking the Arawe beachhead area and 12 aircraft are claimed shot down. Almost 150 B-24's and medium bombers pound the Madang, Alexishafen, and Bogadjim areas.

RAAF: Crashed in the Shaggy Ridge area is Boomerang A46-134. Lost is Spitfire A58-145 over New Britain.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25's, along mith 16 P-38's, attack a bridge on the Mu River between Ywataung and Monywa; Major Robert A Erdin, piloting the lead B-25, pulls up during his bomb run to avoid a tree; he releases his bombs as he noses up, and topples 2 spans of the bridge into the river; subsequent tests prove this a good bridge-bombing maneuver; the tactic is refined and the squadron [the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium)] becomes so proficient as to gain the sobriquet "Burma Bridge Busters." Further N, 11 A-36's and 15 P-5l's pound the airfield at Myitkyina, Burma. The 315th Troop Carrier Squadron is activated at Dinjan, India assigned to the Tenth Air Force and equipped with C-47's.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 P-40's bomb and strafe targets of opportunity in Indochina, including barracks and rafts along the Yuan River in the Cam Duong-Lao Kay area.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 20th Brigade, 9th Division, finds the Japanese have abandoned Nanda. The airlift of the Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, to Dumpu begins. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 16 P-39's strafe the harbor of Mille Atoll and attack shipping N of the atoll; 2 small vessels are heavily damaged. During the month of Jan 44, HQ VII Bomber Command transfers from Funafuti Atoll to Tarawa Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 868th Bombardment Squadron is activated to work directly under the XIII Bomber Command. The unit, equipped with radar equipped B-24's used for night missions, becomes known as the "Snooper Squadron." They will fly their first mission on 4 Jan; they used their airborne radar for low-level attacks at night, and for pathfinder operations. 15 B-24's, escorted by 70+ P-38's and US Navy (USN) F6F's, bomb Lakunai Airfield; fighter and AA opposition is heavy, with 80-90 fighters attempting interception. US airplanes claim 20 fighters shot down; 1 B-24 is shot down and 2, severely damaged, crashland at Torokina. Allied fighters join USN dive bombers in support of ground forces in the Torokina area. 6 B-25's and 2 B-24's bomb Kahili and 4 B-24's hit Manob, both on Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 120+ B-24's, B-25's and A-20's pound the Saidor area in preparation for an Allied invasion; other B-25's bomb Madang and Alexishafen. A-20's continue to hit troop concentrations in the Cape Gloucester area; B-25's hit positions at Borgen Bay; and P-39's strate barges along New Britain's N coast. HQ 312th Bombardment Group arrives at Gusap from the US. The 500th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura with B-25's.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, Brigadier General Lemuel C. Shepherd, Assistant Division Commander 1st Marine Division, issues the first order to the ADC Group, calling for an attack southwest toward Borgen Bay tomorrow. The ADC Group, as strengthened for the attack, consists of the 7th Marine Regiment, reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment, and supporting units. 
USN aircraft from the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill and small aircraft carrier USS Monterey (USN Task Group 37.2) bomb shipping escorted by cruisers and destroyers, damaging the light cruiser HIJMS Noshiro; two F6F Hellcats and an SB2C Helldiver are lost. Task Group 37.2 consists of the two aircraft carriers, the battleship USS Washington and six destroyers.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 27 B-25's and 16 P-39's hit a fuel plant and work shops at Yenangyaung and set the oilfield aflame; 13 B-24's also hit the refinery, causing a large fire, and bomb a power station; 4 other B-24's bomb Akyab on the W coast; about 30 A-36's and P-51's score hits on the Loilaw bridge approaches and bomb the towns in the vicinity.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 P-40's bomb and strafe Japanese HQ and barracks at Hopang, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Seventh Air Force B-24s, staging through Tarawa Atoll in the Gilbert Islands, bomb Maloelap Atoll where three B-24s are shot down by antiaircraft fire. Nine B-25s hit targets on Jaluit Atoll and P-39s strafe shipping at Mili Atoll.
USN aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue. Flying from Tarawa in the Gilbert Islands, five PV-1s and a PBY-5s mine Jabor Anchorage, Jaluit Island, Jaluit Atoll.
GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese planes bomb the advanced base on Abemama
Atoll, demolishing one USN PB4Y-1 Liberator; exploding ammunition in the
burning aircraft damages two additional PB4Y-1s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25's bomb Buka supply area on Buka . 30+ Allied fighters sweep Rabaul area claiming 11 airplanes shot down; 1 US Navy (USN) fighter is lost.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: In the Cape Gloucester area on New Britain Island, Company E of the 5th Marine Regiment establishes physical contact with a Marine patrol from Green Beach at Dorf Point. The ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment, reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment) attacks toward Borgen Bay with three battalions abreast, moving around the 2d Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment but is halted by a Japanese strongpoint, which it partly envelops.
In the air over New Britain Island, over 30 USMC F4U Corsairs and USN F6Fs sweep the Rabaul area claiming 11 airplanes shot down; one F6F is lost. During the night of 2/3 January, Australian Beauforts attack Rabaul Airfields.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Elements of the US 32nd Infantry Division make an amphibious landing at Saidor, following a preparatory naval bombardment; Bad weather prevents preparatory air strikes, but 80+ B-24's and A-20's pound positions in coordination with the landings; the harbor and airfield are captured. B-25's and B-26's bomb Madang. P-40's strafe Hoskins Airfield, AA positiona, barges, and supply dump at Cape Hoskins.
EAST INDIES: Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Pombelaa on Celebes Island and targets on Amboina Island, in the Moluccas Islands.

NEW GUINEA: The Australian 2/15th Battalion, 20th Brigade, 9th Division, driving west along the Huon coast from Finschhafen occupy Sialum which has a sheltered beach and an all-weather anchorage making it an excellent choice for a big supply dump. The Australian 9th Division continues their pursuit of the Japanese around the Huon Peninsula and they are attacked nightly by USN PT boats and during daylight by RAAF and USAAF aircraft.
The U.S. Sixth Army's Task Force Michaelmas (Regimental Combat Team 126, 32d Infantry Division, reinforced) makes a surprise landing at Saidor, Northeast New Guinea, under cover of a smoke screen and captures the harbor and airfield.
Weather conditions prevent aircraft from joining destroyers in the preliminary bombardment, but effective air strikes are made in coordination with the landing. This landing cuts off the Japanese rearguard forces from the main Japanese base at Madang, only 55 miles away. U.S. losses in Operation DEXTERITY are 55 killed; Japanese casualties are 1,275.
The loss of Saidor, a Japanese supply depot, is a strategic disaster for the Japanese: the only escape route for the 20,000 Japanese troops, now sandwiched between Australian and U.S. forces, is a 200-mile inland retreat through dangerous, often impassable, jungle. The landings signal the long awaited drive west by Allied forces to expel the Japanese from New Guinea. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the 182d Infantry Regiment, Americal
Division, relieves the 21st Marine Regiment in the line.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 22 A-36's and P-51's hit warehouses and dump area at Sahmaw; 19 B-25's, along with 16 P-38's, bomb a pumping station at Yenangyaung, setting oil tanks afire; 10 B-24's follow with a strike on the same target, causing explosions and leaving the target in flames. 
BURMA: To hasten the clearing of the Tanai River line, U.S. Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander in Chief Northern Area Combat Command, and Deputy Commander in Chief South-East Asia Command, promises the commander of the Chinese 38th Infantry Division the use of the Chinese 3d Battalion, 112th Regiment, from reserve, provided he takes Taihpa Ga in two days.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-24's attack the railroad yards at Lampang; 5 fighter-bombers attack the town of Pingkai. 

MARSHALL ISLANDS: Twenty four USAAF Seventh Air Force A-24s from Makin Island, Gilbert Islands, dive-bomb antiaircraft positions and radar and radio facilities on Mili Atoll. Twenty supporting P-39s strafe runways and oil storage. 
Aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue: seven USN PB4Y-1s of VB-108 and VB-109, flying from Apemama, Gilbert Islands, mine the waters northwest of Enijun Island, off west side of Taroa, and outside lagoon off Kumaru Island, and strafe shipping anchored off Taroa. Four PV-1s of VB-137, flying from Tarawa, mine the southeast pass of Jaluit Atoll. 
GILBERT ISLANDS: Japanese planes again bomb Abemama Airfield on Abemama Island but inflict neither casualties nor serious damage to installations.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 30+ Allied fighters again sweep the Rabaul area, New Britain , claiming 6 Zekes shot down. 6 B-24's bomb Kavieng and several others abort due to bad weather. 6 B-25's bomb Moisuru a bivouac area near Kahili, on Bougainville and 15 more hit supply areas near the Buka Passage. 23d Bombardment Squadron, 5th BG (Heavy), begins movement from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides to Munda, New Georgia with B-24's. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, aviation engineers begin work on Cape Gloucester airdrome. The Japanese attack Target Hill in the early morning and are beaten back. The attack of the ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment, reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment, and supporting units) halts at small stream, dubbed Suicide Creek, northwest of Target Hill. Efforts to bridge the creek so that tanks can cross are unsuccessful. 
Gregory 'Pappy' Boyington commanded 46 fighters, including 8 F4Us from VMF-214, 12 F4Us from VMF-211 and 16 F6F from VF-33 flying from Ondonga. Several planes aborted due to mechanical failures (three from VMF-214). The fighters reached Rabaul for a fighter sweep, flying from 20,000 - 24,000 feet, spotting Zeros below, they dove to intercept (probably 29 Zeros of the 253rd Kokutai). Also, 27 Zeros of the 204th Kokutai already in the air, joined the fight. Boyington's F4U 17915 and his wingman F4U 02723 are both shot down and listed as missing in action. Boyington survives the war as a POW.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 50+ B-24's and B-25's bomb the Alexishafen area. 20+ A-20's hit positions at Borgen Bay. 388th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group , transfers from Port Moresby to Gusap with P-40's; first mission is 13 Jan; they will transition to A-20's in Feb.

NEW GUINEA: The airlift of the Australian 18th Brigade, 7th Division, to Dumpu is completed and the brigade takes up positions on Shaggy Ridge.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2009)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll bomb Emidj , Marshall . HQ 30th Bombardment Group transfers from Nanumea to Abemama. 
MARSHALL ISLANDS: Aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue: two PV-1 Venturas of VB-137 and a PBY-5 Catalina of Patrol Squadron VP-72, flying from Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert Islands, mine southeast pass, Jaluit Atoll.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment, reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment, and supporting units) continues their attack after artillery preparation,. Tanks cross an improvised ramp over Suicide Creek and support marines by destroying enemy positions at point-blank range. The assault force, now expanded to four battalions, pushes southward without opposition to the next phase line, north of Hill 150 and Aogiri Ridge.
Aircraft of USN Task Group 37.2 bomb Japanese shipping at Kavieng, New Ireland Island, damaging destroyers HIJMS Fumizuki and Satsuki in Stephen Strait. Task Group 37.2 is comprised of the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill, with CVG-17, the small aircraft carrier USS Monterey with CVLG-30, the battleship USS Washington and six destroyers.
USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells attack artillery positions in the Cape Gloucester area on New Britain Island while over 40 land-based Allied fighters from the Solomon Islands attack the Rabaul area and claim at least ten Japanese airplanes shot down. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's bomb Sohano, concentrating on the seaplane base and supply area. B-25's pound gun positions at Tonolai and bomb Chabai. P-39's, (RNZAF) Ventura's, and night fighters, operating individually or in small flights, hit targets on Bougainville, including barges at Mutupina Point and along the Jaba River, and areas around Buka, Buka , Bonis, Poporang , Papas, and Banin. 40+ Allied fighters attack the Rabaul area on New Britain and claim at least 10 airplanes shot down. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 100+ heavy and medium bombers bomb Alexishafen, Madang, and Bogadjim areas and hit troops and supplies between Finschhafen and Saidor. B-25's attack artillery positions in the Cape Gloucester area. B-24's and B-25's hit shipping at Koepang, Timor and in nearby waters. 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, arrives at Milne Bay, New Guinea from the US with P-70's; first mission is 29 Feb.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells covered by RAAF Beaufighters, attack Japanese shipping in Tenau harbor, Dutch Timor, sinking a Japanese army cargo ship.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Japanese Lieutenant General ADACHI Hatazo, commanding the Eighteenth Army, order his 20th and 51st Divisions to withdraw to Madang without any more attempts at a delaying action. Extensive patrolling of the Saidor area by the Allies is uneventful. The Australians reach Cape King William, 16 miles southeast of Sio.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 3 B-25's, supported by 8 P-38's, attack the Mu River bridge between Monywa and Ywataung which is being rebuilt; hits are scored on the E bank near the bridge and several sheds are set afire; the escorting fighters damage several nearby railway cars, strafe the nearby town, set a barge afire, blow up 4 tin buildings, and claim a river steamer sunk. 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron and 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, AAF India-Burma Sector, arrive at Guskhara from the US with P-40's and F-7's respectively; first missions are 31 Jan and in Mar 44 respectively. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) remains in place in the Cape Gloucester area,
patrolling and regrouping. 

BURMA: The Chinese 38th Division makes a vain attempt to clear the last strongpoint remaining between it and the Tarung River.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's bomb concentrations in the Choiseul Bay area, New Georgia and Hahela Mission on S Buka , while B-24's attack Tonolai, the Kahili supply area, Fauro , and Poporang building area. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24's and medium bombers bomb Alexishafen, Madang, and Bogadjim areas and attack barges from Finschhafen to Saidor; and P-39's hit barges and gun positions during a sweep from Sio to Bogadjim.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the gap between U.S. and Australian troops is narrowed to about 60 miles as the Australians reach Kelanoa on the north coast of the Huon Peninsula. U.S. patrols
meet opposition at Cape Iris, west of Saidor.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Scorpion departed Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, on 29 December for her fourth war patrol. She was ordered to patrol in the Yellow Sea. On 3 January, she tops off her fuel at Midway Islands and heads west. Today, she attempts to rendezvous with sister ship USS Herring to transfer an injured crewmember. Heavy seas prevented the transfer, and Scorpion continues west. She is not heard from again and is assumed to be the victim of a Japanese mine, she was declared lost on 6 March 1944. 

USN: Lost is PBY Catalina 08377.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, P-51's and A-36's carry out ground support missions at Sumprabum and Taihpa Ga and hit a cavalry bivouac and dumps at Kamaing; 12 P-40's attack a supply dump S of Sahmaw Junction and strafe Pahok. 

BURMA: Since all remaining landing craft are recalled to the Mediterranean, Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Commander-in-Chief South East Asia Command (SEAC), cancels Operation PIGSTICK, the proposed operation on the southern Mayu Peninsula. 
U.S. Brigadier General Gen Frank D. Merrill is assigned command of the GALAHAD force, whose designation is made "unit." The GALAHAD force is the U.S. long-range penetration groups.
The Chinese make another unsuccessful attempt to reduce the Japanese strongpoint on the Tarung River.

CHINA: Lieutenant General Daniel Sultan, Deputy Commander-in-Chief US China-Burma- Indian Theater of Operation, warns General Joseph Stilwell, Commander-in-Chief US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek Commander-in-Chief Northern Area Combat Command and Deputy Commander-in-Chief South East Asia Command (SEAC) that SEAC planners want to bypass Burma until Germany is defeated, then mount a major offensive beginning with invasion of Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25's bomb a troop ship on the Yangtze River, NE of Tungting Lake; the vessel is reported as sunk. 

NEW BRITAIN: The ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) renewing their southward attack, clears Hill 150, south of Target Hill. 
Brigadier General Julian Cunningham, Commanding General Task Force DIRECTOR, reports to Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, the presence of Japanese positions near the Arawe beachhead. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, transfers from Haleiwa Field to Stanley Field with P-40's. SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-38's sweep the Rabaul area, New Britain , claiming 9 Zekes shot down during a running battle over the Cape Gazelle area. B-25's and RNZAF Ventura's bomb and strafe targets in the Choiseul Bay area, New Georgia , including jetty areas and buildings at Tarekekori, targets on Morgusaia , and gun positions on Kondakanimboko . 

NEW HEBRIDES ISLANDS: On Espiritu Santo, Major General Hubert R. Harmon takes command of the USAAF Thirteenth Air Force.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24's and B-25's bomb Alexishafen and Bogadjim areas; A-20's attack targets along the road from Bogadjim to Yaula; B-25's attack targets of opportunity on the Huon Peninsula and others hit the Borgen Bay area; and P-39's strafe barges at Borgen and Rein Bays. 389th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, transfers from Port Moresby to Gusap with P-40's; first mission is 14 Jan; they transition to A-20's in Feb.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25's and 15 P-38's pound the Lanywa area, hitting the oil plant and storage tanks, causing several fires, and strafe several AA positions; 19 A-36's and P-51's bomb supply and troop concentrations at Nanyaseik. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25's and 6 P-40's sink 2 large boats on the Yangtze River S of Hukow and sink a large powerboat, a barge, and a small ore craft at Shihhweiyao; 11 P-38's claim between 30 and 40 sampans destroyed along the river from Hankow to Chiuchiang; and 2 B-25's on a sea sweep claim a 300-ft (91 m) passenger vessel sunk S of Hong Kong. HQ 341st BG (Medium) transfers from the Tenth Air Force to the Fourteenth Air Force and moves from Kurmitola, India to Kunming, China. 

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s hit Lorengau, Manus Island.

JAPAN: Imperial General Headquarters authorizes the Southern Army to secure positions in the Imphal area of India when the opportunity presents itself. 

CEYLON: Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Commander Southeast Asia Command, drops plans for Operation CUDGEL, small-scale operation in the Arakan coastal sector of Burma. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24's, B-25's, P-39's, and P-47's bomb the Alexishafen-Madang area, hit Erima, Bogadjim, and targets along the Bogadjim Road, attack positions from Weber Point to Vincke Point, and strafe huts and barges near Sidor. B-24's bomb the Cape Gloucester area and A-20's hit forces near Arawe.

NEI: B-24's also hit Lorengau and Boela.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-51's and A-36's knock out a bridge N of Hopin, destroy a warehouse and railroad tracks in the area, and destroy a locomotive and damage numerous railroad cars at Tigyaingza. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), transfers from Chakulia, India to Yangkai, China with B-25's. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force):
MARSHALL ISLANDS: Fifteen B-24s, staging through Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert Islands, bomb shipping and shore installations at several locations on Wotje, Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls; and two B-25s from Tarawa hit shipping and gun positions on Jaluit. 
Aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue: eight USN PB4Y-1s of Bombing VB-108 and VB-109, flying from Apemama Atoll, Gilbert Islands, mine the waters off Wotje Atoll and then strafe Japanese facilities on the island and shipping offshore; seven USN PBY-5s of Patrol VP-72, flying from Tarawa Atoll, mine Wotje anchorage and Schischmarov Strait. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): B-24's bomb Kahili; and B-25's hit concentrations on Siposai and Kondakanimboko.
Task Force 38 (Rear Admiral Walden L. Ainsworth), consisting of the light cruisers USS Honolulu and St. Louis and three destroyers, bombards Japanese shore installations on Faisi, Poporang, and Shortland Islands starting large fires. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force):
NEW GUINIEA: B-24's, medium bombers, and a few fighters, attack the Madang area, bomb Uligan Harbor, and hit Bogadjim and the Bogadjim Road.
NEW BRITAIN: fighters strafe the Sag Sag sawmill in the Cape Gloucester area and B-25's and A-20's hit positions near Arawe.
NEI: B-24's bomb Kendari and other targets on Celebes.

UNITED STATES: War Department Operations Division planners decide that the present positions in the China-Burma-India Theater of Operations (CBI) should be maintained and that airpower should be built up so that the CBI can support a main offensive against Japan to be made in the Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 21 P-51's and A-36's attack the Loilaw, Burma area, severely damaging a bridge, hitting an ammunition storage building, and scoring direct hits on large barracks. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 fighters strafe 6 steamboats and many smaller craft on the Yangtze River at Puchi; 2 B-25's on a sea sweep bomb a 200-ft (61 m) vessel S of Swatow, reporting the ship destroyed. 8 fighter-bombers hit Sadon, Burma and in French Indochina, 4 bomb the Atson railroad yards and Lao Kay railroad station. 

BURMA: In the Hukawng Valley of northern Burma, the 112th and 113th Regiments of the Chinese 38th Division are converging on Taihpa Ga, and the 114th Regiment is active in the jungle south of the Tanai River. The 3d Battalion, 114th Regiment, begins a lively action with Japanese infiltrators who have surrounded its supporting battery.

THAILAND: During the night of 9/10 January, seven B-24 Liberators lay mines in the Menam River estuary near Bangkok, Thailand and in the Rangoon River estuary.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): B-25's hit Buka seaplane base on Buka and the Kahili supply area on Bougainville; fighters strafe the Cape Dunganon area and along the Ramusian River W of Teop. 7 squadrons of Allied fighters cover a USN dive bomber strike on Tobera; 2 squadrons of B-24's pound Vunakanau Airfield. 6 B-25's bomb Taharai Airfield, New Ireland and afterwards some hit targets of opportunity on the .
Transfers from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides to Munda, New Georgia : 23d and 72d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), with B-24's. 371st and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), with B-24's.
On New Britain Island, RAAF, USMC and USN aircraft attack Tobera Airfield at Rabaul; 16 TBF Avengers and 23 SBD Dauntlesses bomb the airfield which is closed due to the damage. About 40 Japanese fighters are engaged by Marine F4U Corsairs and Navy F6F Hellcats over Rabaul; 18 Zero fighters and Tony fighters are shot down over Tobera Airfield between 1200 and 1345 hours. A USN F6F and two RAAF (P-40) Kittyhawks are lost.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Americal Division continues their relief of the 3d Marine Division: the 132d Infantry Regiment enters the line.
A second airfield, Piva North (Piva Yoke), is completed on Bougainville. The strip is plagued with problems for heavy bomber operations, as the soil is too soft from the constant rain. Although Marston
matting is laid, it was not an ideal forward base. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) secures a foothold on Aogiri Ridge, west of Hill 150, which the Japanese have been told to hold at all costs since it covers a good supply route that they have constructed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Fighters and bombers attack Alexishafen, Madang, Bogadjim, Uligan Harbor, and the area E of Saidor; and Cape Beechey is strafed by P-40's. Transfers in New Guinea: 36th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, from Nadzab to Finschhafen with P-47's. 498th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), from Port Moresby to Dobodura with B-25's.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 A-36's and P-51's hit a bivouac area at Nanyaseik; and 15 P-40's attack a bridge at Namti, damaging railroad tracks and the S approach to the bridge. During the night of 9/10 Jan, 7 B-24's lay mines in the Menam River estuary near Bangkok, Thailand and in the Rangoon River estuary. B-24's during the day bomb marshalling yard and airfield in the Bangkok area and hit the main jetty at Akyab, Burma. 9 B-25's mine the Mokpalin, Burma ferry crossing over the Sittang River. 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth Air Force, transfers from Dinjan to Sylhet, India with C-47's. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-51's bomb the approach to the Kienchang bridge and attack a troop train N of Teian damaging the train and killing an estimated 100 soldiers; 3 B-25's and 8 P-40's sweep the area from Anking to Chiuchiang, sinking a large motor launch, 2 100-ft (30.5 m) barges, and a tug on the Yangtze River, and attacking a bridge at Teian and tracks S of Chiuchiang; 2 B-25's and 4 P-40's attack shipping on the Yangtze River near Wusueh, sinking a launch and leaving 3 tankers burning. 491st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), transfers from Chakulia, India to Yangkai, China with B-25's. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall , 4 P-39's from Makin strafe Mille Atoll; 1 of the P-39's drops 2 500-lb (227 kg) bombs on the fuel storage area; during the night of 10/11 Jan, 16 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll from Ellice bomb Maloelap; 4 others, staging through Baker from Canton , Phoenix , hit Mille Atoll. 392d Bombardment Squadron, 30th BG (Heavy), transfers from Canton to Abemama , Gilbert with B-24's. Japanese planes again bomb the advanced base at Apamama Atoll, but inflict neither casualties nor serious damage to installations. 
Aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue: two PBY-5 Catalinas of USN Patrol Squadron VP-72, flying from Tarawa, mine Meichen Channel and Legediak Strait, Wotje Atoll.

NEW GUINEA: Since a Japanese attack on Saidor, Northeast New Guinea is expected, Brigadier General Clarence Martin, Assistant Division Commander, 32nd Infantry Division, asks Lieutenant General Walter
Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, for reinforcements and is granted Battalion Combat Teams 1 and 3 of Regimental Combat Team 128. 

THAILAND: USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb the marshalling yard and airfield in the Bangkok area.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Major General Hubert R Harmon, Commanding General, begins a heavy bomber campaign of night strikes. 5th Bombardment Group night raids sending 20 B-24's on a strike against Lakunai Airfield, after a morning raid by 10 B-24's against nearby Vunakanau Airfield. 5 B-24's hit the Kahili supply area, Bougainville while 4 hit the Chinatown area of Buka. AAF and USN fighters cover a USN dive bomber strike against Cape Saint George. 
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) repels Japanese charges against Aogiri Ridge, beginning at 0115 hours, then continues their attack southward toward Hill 660. The Arawe beachhead is being reinforced.
USAAF Fifth Air Force P-39 Airacobras strafe scattered villages and barges on New Britain Island. 
Ten USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Vunakanau Airfield at Rabaul, New Britain Island. USMC and USN Avengers and Dauntlesses, escorted by USAAF and USN fighters, are prevented from
attacking Lakunai Airfield at Rabaul because of bad weather but hit the lighthouse at Cape St. George on New Ireland Island. 
Major General Hubert R Harmon, Commanding General USAAF Thirteenth Air Force, begins a heavy bomber campaign of night strikes tonight sending 20 B-24s on a strike against Lakunai Airfield, New Britain Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 100+ heavy, medium, and light bombers, and fighters attack Madang, Alexishafen, and Bogadjim areas and the coastline from Madang to Sio. P-39's strafe scattered villages and barges on New Britain . Transfers to Nadzab New Guinea: 33d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 22d Bombardment Group (Medium), from Dobodura with B-25's; squadron will be redesignated 33d Bombardment Squadron on 3 Feb and transition to B-24's. 69th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, from Port Moresby with C-47's.
NEI: B-25's bomb Koepang, Timor .


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 36 A-36's, P-51's, and P-40's pound an encampment containing about 4,900 troops and a large quantity of supplies, causing considerable damage by accurate bombing and strafing. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): Before daylight 14 Japanese bombers hit the airfield at Suichwan, China; during the morning 3 medium bombers and 15 fighters follow up with a second strike; 7 P-51's and 5 P-40's intercept the second attack, claiming 3 medium bombers shot down.
FORMOSA: 8 B-24's bomb the harbor, aluminum plant, and airfield at Takao, Formosa; 1 bombs oil storage at Swatow, China. 4 B-24's mine harbors at Takao and Hong Kong; 1 B-24 is lost. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall , 9 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll hit 5 vessels and land installations at Maloelap; a 5000-ton cargo ship and a small vessel are sunk; 4 P-39's from Makin dive-bomb and strafe runways on Mille Atoll. 
Aerial minelaying operations in the Marshalls continue: four PBY-5As of VP-72, flying from Tarawa, mine Meichen Channel and Schischmarov Strait, Wotje Atoll and Enibin and Torappu channels, Maleolap Atoll.
U.S. Naval aircraft based in the Gilbert and Ellice attack Japanese installations on Kwajalein Atoll prior to invasion.

INDIAN OCEAN: In the Strait of Malacca, the British submarine, HMS/M Tally-Ho (P-317), torpedoes and sinks the Japanese light cruiser HIJMS Kuma about 27 nautical miles W of Georgetown, Malaya, in position 05.25N, 99.52E.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment reinforced by
a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) reaches the next phase line south of Aogiri Ridge and Hill 150. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): About 90 Allied fighters cover 60+ USN dive bombers attacking Cape Saint George area. 2 flights of P-39's strafe targets of opportunity from Numa Numa to Koromira, Bougainville. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's, P-39's, and P-40's hit Uligan Harbor, barges and the road near Bogadjim, the Hansa Bay area, and the town of Alexishafen.
The airfield at Saidor, Northeast New Guinea becomes operational after repairs.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ B-25's and P-38's hit the marshalling yard at Letpadan, damaging warehouses, engine sheds, and other buildings; the fighters also strafe Myohaung, setting 3 buildings afire. 27th Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth Air Force (attached to the Troop Carrier Command, Eastern Air Command), arrives at Sylhet, India from the US with C-47's. 

THAILAND: 14 14th AF B-24s bomb the Bangsue marshalling yard at Bangkok.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): HQ 69th Composite Wing transfers from Kunming to Tsuyung, China. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 21 A-24s from Makin dive-bomb AA positions and the storage area on Mille Atoll, Marshall and 20 supporting P-39's strafe runways. 
USN PB4Y-1s of VB-108 and VB-109 bomb Japanese shipping in Kwajalein lagoon, sinking a gunboat. Aerial minelaying operations continue as five PBY-5s, flying from Tarawa, mine Tokowa and Torappu channels and the south entrance to Maleolap; one Catalina goes on to bomb Jabor but is forced down by antiaircraft fire 6 miles E of Jaluit. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 13 B-25's of the 42d Bombardment Group on their first mission against the Rabaul area, bomb Vunakanau Airfield in the early morning, and 16 B-24's hit Lakunai Airfield during the night of 12/13 Jan; 19 B-24's, with an escort of about 50 fighters, pound the airstrip and other targets at Tobera. On Bougainville , 3 flights of P-39's bomb and strafe Teop, Inus Point, Numa Numa, and Piano Mission; other aircraft on armed reconnaissance and sweeps hit several targets of opportunity throughout the Bougainville area. 
SOLOMON ISLANDS: The U.S. Americal Division completes their movement to
Bougainville Island. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Arawe beachhead, New Britain Island, is now
strengthened by Company B, 1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division, and
Company F, 158th Infantry Regiment. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24's and B-25's attack Alexishafen area and A-20's hit Warai. Lost is P-39Q 42-19949 on a local flight.
NEI: B-24's attack Balikpapan; Makassar, Celebes ; and Dili. 

RAAF: Damaged in for landing is Spitfire A58-178.

UNITED STATES: War Department planners in Washington, considering the matter of a new directive for the South East Asia Command (SEAC), reject Operation CULVERIN, the assault on Sumatra, and favor opening of a land route to China.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 P-51's hit troop concentrations at Lalawng Ga and bomb Maran Ga and Shaduzup; 27 P-40's attack a communication center and dumps along the Kamaing-Mogaung road; and 4 P-51's and a B-25 pound the airfield and supply area at Myitkyina. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's on a sweep from Hong Kong to Hainan attack 4 large boats, several warehouses, a radio station, and a car at Fort Bayard, China; 1 of the vessels explodes; 6 P-40's on armed reconnaissance strafe 4 pack trains of about 15 animals each between Lungling and Tengchung. 

BURMA: In the Hukawng Valley, the Chinese 38th Division gains firm control of the Tarung River line as the 114th Regiment reduces the last strongpoint in the Yupbang Ga area. The 112th Regiment, to the north, has cleared the region between the Tarung and Sanip Rivers. The 1st Battalion, 113th Regiment, upon crossing the Tarung River at Yupbang Ga, patrols north to Tabawng Ga.

INDIA: Major General Kenneth B Wolfe, Commanding General of the USAAF
Twentieth Air Force's XX Bomber Command, arrives at New Delhi with the
advanced echelon staff. This is the first important movement of personnel for Operation MATTERHORN, the plan which will be approved in April 1944 for the bombing of Japan by B-29 Supergortresses based in the Calcutta area and staging through advanced fields in the Chengtu, China, area.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Campaign Plan GRANITE outlines tentative operations
to be conducted and a timetable:
(1) carrier raid on Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, about 24 March in support of invasion of the Admiralty Islands and Kavieng, on New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago;
(2) capture of Eniwetok and Ujelang Atolls, Marshall Islands, (Operation
CATCHPOLE), on 1 May;
(3) capture of Mortlock and Truk, Caroline Islands, on 1 August;
(4) invasion of the Mariana Islands (Operation FORAGER), on 1 November.
If the Truk attack can be bypassed, it is proposed that the Palau Islands be invaded on 1 August. The Army's 27th Infantry Division is alerted to prepare to seize Eniwetok. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall, 9 B-25's from Tarawa attack harbor shipping at Wotje Atoll; 21 A-24s from Makin dive-bomb dock, barracks, and storage area on Mille Atoll; some of the 16 escorting P-39's strafe ground targets, and 10 other P-39's carry out strafing mission over Mille Atoll. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): HQ Thirteenth Air Force moves from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides to Guadalcanal. During predawn hours 11 B-25's bomb Tobera, Rapopo, the Wide Bay area, and coast S of Rapopo. P-39's strafe Tinputs, Bougainville. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the ADC Group (7th Marine
Regiment reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) continues their attack toward Hill 660 with the 3d Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, but is pinned down short of their objective.
Artillery and aerial bombardment precede the attack.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): HQ V Fighter Command transfers from Port Moresby to Nadzab and Major General Paul B Wurtsmith becomes Commanding General, V Fighter Command. 130+ B-24's, B-25's and P-40's attack Alexishafen. B-24's bomb Gasmata.
NEI: B-24's and B-25's strike Kaukenau and Timoeka and score hit on a freighter off Tanimbar, Moluccas.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, artillery units of the Army's Americal Division begins relieving those of the 3d Marine Division.
Headquarters USAAF Thirteenth Air Force moves from Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides Islands to Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands. 

USMC: Lost is F4U Corsair 18045


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather limits operations to fighter patrols in the Sumprabum, Burma area. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25's on a coastal sweep from Pakhoi to Haiphong, French Indochina bomb a group of buildings on Weichow ; 2 B-24's damage 2 vessels near Saint John . 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll bomb Kwajalein Atoll; 3 B-25's from Makin fly a mission against shipping at Wotje Atoll; 2 of the B-25's attack 2 small vessels, sinking 1 and damaging the other; the other B-25 bombs a runway and building on the S part of Wotje. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea on the night of 14/15 January, USN submarine USS Crevalle, on her second patrol, lays mines off Kega Point, about 84 nautical miles E of Saigon, French Indochina, in position 10.33N, 108.01E.
The submarine USS Albacore, on her eighth patrol, sinks the 2,090 ton Japanese destroyer HIJMS Sazanami about 178 nautical miles SW of Woleai Atoll, Caroline Islands, in position 5.30N, 141.34E. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): During the night of 13/14 Jan, 15 B-24's take off to bomb Vunakanau and Lakunai, Rabaul, Rapopo and Malaguna; just before dawn. Some meet bad weather and bomb alternate targets on New Ireland and Buka. Lost is B-25D 41-30566. Twelve B-25's hit Au and Cape Gazelle and Buka. P-39's join USN SBD's in bombing Wakunai, Bougainville. 70+ Allied fighters support a strike by 50+ USN USMC dive bombers against shipping in Simpson Harbor; the fighters claim 27 aircraft shot down. Lost are SBD-5 35971, F4U 17722 and F4U 17807. 
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: On New Britain Island, the 3d Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, drives to the top of Hill 660, the final objective of the ADC Group.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 50+ B-24's, B-25's, and P-40's hit the Alexishafen and Erima area. On New Britain, B-24's bomb Cape Busching; B-25's attack targets of opportunity along the N coast, and A-20's strike villages along the S coast. 

IJN: Ditched is G4M1 Betty 6107.

UNITED SATES: Nisei (people born in the U.S. of parents who emigrated from Japan) eligibility for the draft is restored. The reaction to this announcement in the camps would be mixed.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt, in a message to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek sent today, asks that the Yunnan forces be committed in Burma in conjunction with operations from India; and he hints that if they are not, lend-lease to China may be curtailed.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 4 P-40's and a B-25 over N Burma hit a train at Pinwe. 

BURMA: In the Hukawng Valley, the 1st Battalion, 113th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, followed by the 3d Battalion, reaches Kaduja Ga; the 2nd Battalion is in reserve at Yupbang Ga.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25's on a sea sweep along the French Indochina coast bomb the Hongay power plant and sink a gunboat in a nearby cove to the SW; a coal grading building at Campha Port is also bombed. 2 B-25's on a sweep off the SE China coast sink a wooden vessel off Swatow and damage the lighthouse on Nampana . 2 others shoot down a Japanese bomber N of Chikhom, China. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 9 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll flying at deck-level bomb and strafe shipping and shore installations at Maloelap; 2 vessels are hit and the oil dump, hangars, other buildings, and runways are damaged; 1 B-25 crashes at sea after being hit by AA fire. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville in the Solomon , 24 B-25's, with 60 fighters escorting, pound East Cape; and P-39's attack barges and trucks at Chabai. HQ 347th Fighter Group and it's 339th Fighter Squadron transfer from Guadalcanal to Stirling with P-38's. 
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The relief of the ADC Group (7th Marine Regiment
reinforced by a battalion of the 5th Marine Regiment and supporting units) is begun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24's and B-25's pound Uligan Harbor; P-40's, P-47's, and B-25's hit the Madang, Alexishafen, Erima, and Bogadjim area. Enemy positions along the S coast of New Britain are attacked by B-25's and P-39's. 499th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura, New Guinea with B-25's.

NEW GUINEA: The capture of Sio by the Australian 2/17th Battalion, 21st Brigade, 9th Division, represents the final destruction of the Japanese 20th Division in the protracted Huon Peninsula campaign of 1943-1944.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2009)

(CBI) CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 P-40's attack the town of Pingkai, China and strafe targets of opportunity in the surrounding valley area. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 25 A-24s, 16 P-39's, and 8 P-40's from Makin strike Mille Atoll; A-24s bomb and strafe AA positions and storage areas, the P-40's bomb and strafe barracks and AA emplacements and the P-39's strafe runways; 2 P-39's are lost; P-39's sent up on interceptor missions claim 3 Japanese airplanes destroyed over Mille Atoll and Makin. Transfers: 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh Air Force, to Kipapa Airfield, Territory of Hawaii from the US with F-5's. 431st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), from Funafuti Atoll to Tarawa Atoll with B-24's.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Madang, Erima, and Bogadjim areas are hit by B-25's, A-20's, and P-40's; P-39's strafe the area from Sio to Bogadjim; and B-25's bomb the area N from Cape Croisilles. Lost are B-25G 42-64827, B-25D "Exotic Express" 41-30179 and P-40N 42-105909. B-24's and B-25's attack positions near Arawe. B-24's carry out a light raid on the harbor of Amboina.

JAAF - Ki-61 Tony of the 68th Sentai strafe American airfields in the Markham Valley. On the return flight, Ki-61 Tony 388 was intercepted by P-38s and shot down.

PACIFIC: Submarine U.S.S. Blackfish, sailing through the Caroline Islands during her seventh patrol, attacks a convoy approximately 275 SW of Truk. In the course of the attack, Blackfish fires from all ten torpedo tubes. The sub claims damage from one hit in a four torpedo salvo (the victim is not identified in postwar analysis).
From the six fish spread, three find the XAP Kaika Maru (2087T) and sink her in position 04°03'N, 148°41'E.
Submarine U.S.S. Redfin, on her first outing, patrols the South China Sea. Firing four torpedoes, she attacks and heavily damages DD Amatsukaze (2033T) with all four torpedoes in a twilight surface attack about 250 miles N of the Spratly Islands, 14°40'N, 113°50'E.
Submarine U.S.S. Seahorse, patrolling east of the Marianas during her third patrol, attacks and sinks C-AK Nikko Maru (784T) in a night surface radar attack ESE of the Marianas in position 12°49'N, 150°19'E. Three of four torpedoes fired find their target.
Submarine U.S.S. Sturgeon, cruising in the Honshu area on her ninth patrol, heavily damages DD Suzutsuki (2700T) in Bungo Suido in position 32°11'N, 132°22'E. However, Sturgeon fails to press home an attack against the accompanying merchant vessel Azaki Maru.
Submarine U.S.S. Swordfish, patrolling south of Honshu on her tenth patrol, hits with all three torpedoes fired in a night periscope attack. XPG Delhi Maru (2205T) sinks south of Tokyo Bay in position 34°04'N, 139°56'E.
Submarine U.S.S. Whale, on her sixth patrol cruising between the Volcano and the Daito Islands, attacks a Japanese convoy in a twilight periscope attack, firing three torpedoes. Two torpedoes hit and sink A-AK Denmark Maru (5869T) about 400 miles ESE of Okinawa in position 23°09'N, 135°14'E
Nearby, U. S. S. Seawolf, on her twelfth patrol, conducts a nighttime gun attack and damages XAP Tarushima Maru (4865T) in approximately 22°45'N, 135°00'E.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, A-36's and P-51's support ground forces in the Shaduzup-Ngamaw Ga area and near Taro; others bomb supply dumps, warehouses, and rolling stock at Sahmaw; and P-40's hit Myitkyina Airfield. Transfer: HQ 7th Bombardment Group from Pandaveswar to Kurmitola, India. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 9 B-25's from Abemama bomb and strafe Mille Atoll, Marshall , hitting the runway, AA positions, radio tower, warehouse area, lagoon dredges and possible oil dumps. 4 P-40's from Makin bomb and strafe the Mille Atoll landing ground. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): AAF and US fighters support a USN dive-bomber strike on shipping at Rabaul; they claim 18 Japanese airplanes; Kanshin Maru is sunk. 10 Allied fighters are lost. Japanese Zeros from the 204th Kokutai and 16 Zeros from the 252nd Kokutai at Tobera Airfield intercept. Lost are P-38J piloted by Munson (MIA), P-38J 42-67785 (MIA), P-38J 42-67179 (MIA), P-38J 42-67611 (MIA), P-38H 42-66680 (MIA), P-38H 42-66897 (MIA), P-38H 42-66897 (rescued), P-38J 42-67171 (MIA), F6F 26031 (MIA), SBD-5 28316 (MIA), TBF-1C 24363 (MIA). Damaged are TBF-1 24489 and SBD-5 35933.

During the night of 17/18 Jan, a few B-24's, in 2 flights, bomb the Rabaul area, while 2 RNZAF Ventura's bomb the Kalakapisi coast watcher station on Choiseul. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 47 B-24's and B-25's bomb the Hansa Bay area; B-25's bomb Nubia; P-39's strafe the Rai Coast; and B-24's bomb Bandanaira, Celebes. Lost is B-24J "Milady" 42-73134.

AUSTRALIA: Australia begins rationing on meat.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-38's hit the airfield and satellite field at Meiktila; 18 B-24's and 9 B-25's bomb the encampment area at Kyaukchaw; 17 A-36's and P-51's hit troops, dumps, and workshops at Sawnghka; 11 P-40's attack troops and stores at Shaduzup; 3 transport aircraft are lost to Japanese fighters during a supply dropping mission SE of Sumprabum. 

BURMA: Lt Alec George Horwood (b.1914), Queen's Royal Regt., braved constant danger as a forward observer and died in an attack he volunteered to lead. (Victoria Cross) 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 2 B-25's bomb the railroad yard and wharf at Campha Port and oil storage facilities at Mon Cay. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 12 B-25's from Abemama attack barracks area, runway and gun position on the N part of Mille Atoll; 25 A-24s and 8 P-40's from Makin pound the oil storage area on the S side of Jabor in Jaluit Atoll; the P-40's also strafe a radio station in the target area. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 34 B-25's supported by 70+ fighters, pound Tobera; and single B-24's on armed reconnaissance bomb the Maliai, Vunakanau, and Lakunai areas. Lost is P-38J 42-67155

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Hansa Bay area is bombed by 40 B-24's. 70+ B-25's pound the Madang and Bogadjim areas and positions around Shaggy Ridge; 55 P-38's and P-40's engage a like number of Japanese fighters over Wewak, claiming 12 shot down. Lost are P-38H 42-66534, P-38H 42-66545 and P-38H 42-66554. Other B-24's bomb Laha, Celebes . HQ 345th Bombardment Group transfers from Port Moresby to Dobodura.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2009)

(Tenth Air Force): 16 B-24's bomb the marshalling yard and Don Maung railroad station at Bangkok. In Burma, 4 P-40's hit the town of Wakshang; 26 A-36's and P-51's hit targets along roads from Ngamaw Ga to Maingkwan to Mashi Daru. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 14 P-40's and 2 B-25's attack the barracks area at Mon Cay, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 17 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll, hit Mille Atoll; flying at low altitude, the B-25's score hits on gun positions, fuel dumps, and the airfield area in general; AA fire claims. Lost is B-25G ??-????? and B-25G ??-????? 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Attacks during the day are limited to isolated strikes on shipping and other targets of opportunity by aircraft on armed reconnaissance over Bougainville , New Ireland, and Saint George Channel. During the night of 19/20 Jan, 11 B-24's, in 2 waves, fly strikes against Rabaul and Vunakanau. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 57 B-24's bomb Boram; 17 more bomb Amboina , Molucca, and Halong, Celebes ; and 2 others score hits on freighter near Aitape. 65 B-25's, along with RAAF airplanes, pound positions in the Shaggy Ridge area. 2 P-39's bomb barges in the Cape Raoult, New Britain area. 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group begins transfer from Brisbane, Australia to Lae, New Guinea with F-5's. Lost are A-20G 42-86620, A-20G 42-86724, B-24J "Doodlebug" 42-73117 and B-24J "Paper Doll" 42-73187.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In N Burma, 40+ A-36's and P-51's hit storage dumps along the railway in the Mogaung area and billets and warehouse area at Mohnyin. In S Burma, 16 P-38's and 6 B-25's knock out a railroad bridge, pipeline, and railroad tracks in the Nattalin area. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24's on sweep from Hong Kong to Swatow, China, attack a freighter and a tanker, which are reported sinking. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 13 B-24's, staging through Tarawa Atoll hit Wotje Atoll during the night of 19/20 Jan. Lost is B-24D "Sexy Sue" 41-23938. Eight B-25's from Abemama , Gilbert , bomb Rakaaru ; other B-25's sent from Tarawa Atoll against shipping at Ailinglapalap Atoll, abort because of bad weather; 9 P-40's from the Gilbert strafe a corvette and a schooner at Jaluit Atoll, mortally damaging both vessels; 4 other P-40's bomb Mille Atoll. HQ 11th Bombardment Group and 98th Bombardment Squadron transfer from Funafuti and Nukufetau respectively to Tarawa Atoll with B-24's. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Several targets on Bougainville are bombed by 2 squadrons of B-24's. 18 B-25's, with about 70 escorting fighters, pound the airfield, fuel dump and gun positions, at Vunakanau Airfield. Lost are F4U 02402, F4U 17914 and F4U 55835. Also B-25C "Skilla" 42-64570 and P-38J 42-67618. HQ 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) and 75th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) transfer from the Renard Field to Sterling with B-25's. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 37 B-25's and a B-24 bomb and strafe the Hansa Bay area; 60+ B-25's hit positions on Shaggy Ridge; and P-39's strafe troops at Weber Point. 25 A-20's hit positions between Borgen Bay and Rein Bay, New Britain, and hit barge hideouts and enemy held areas on Gasmata. Transfers in New Guinea: HQ 71st Reconnaissance Group from Port Moresby to Nadzab; "A" flight of the 110th Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, based at Port Moresby, begins operating from Gusap with P-39Q's.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 P-40's score near misses on the Loilaw bridge and strafe Budagon nearby, starting several fires. 16 A-36's and P-51's support ground forces near Sumprabum, and 11 more bomb forces SW of Kamaing. 

AUSTRALIA: After a week of talks here the prime ministers of Australia and New Zealand have today signed the Australian-New Zealand pact. Australia's leader, Mr John Curtin, described the agreement as a landmark in international collaboration in the Pacific. The text of the pact will not be published until it is formally ratified, but it covers the establishment of a regional defence zone in the South-west Pacific, co-operation in the war effort and agreement of armistice terms.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 16 B-24's staging through Tarawa Atoll during the night of 20/21 bomb targets on Kwajalein Atoll; 6 Tarawa-based B-25's hit Arno Atoll, and 12 bomb Aur Atoll; 9 B-25's from Abemama hit gun positions, barracks, and runways on Mille Atoll; 23 A-24s and 11 P-40's from Makin attack gun positions, ammunition and oil storage, barracks, and 2 small vessels at Jaluit Atoll. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 38 B-24's pound the runway and revetment area at Borpop Airfield. P-39's strafe Kara and Kahili; and RNZAF Ventura's and B-24's on armed reconnaissance bomb Kalakapisi, Nukiki, and Buka on Buka . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's, A-20's, and P-39's bomb the Madang area, and strafe villages near Saidor and troops from Reiss Point to Erima. On New Britain, B-25's and P-39's strafe barges from Cape Raoult to Rein Bay and hit targets of opportunity along the the N coast; single B-24's on armed reconnaissance blast a control tower at Hoskins Airfield, and hit ships near Kavieng and at Lorengau. 2 B-24's bomb Waingapoe, Sunda .


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2009)

AMERICAN ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): HQ 343d Fighter Group transfers from Amchitka , Aleutian to Alexai Point, Alaska. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 B-24's bomb an encampment at Prome; 16 A-36's and P-51's and a single B-25 attack communications and supply dumps between Kumnyen and Ngamaw Ga; 12 A-36's and P-51's support ground forces in the Sumprabum area; 11 P-40's severely damage the Namkwin railroad bridge. 492d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), transfers from Panagarh to Madhaiganj, India with B-24's. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 P-40's and 5 P-51's strafe the newly opened Nanchang airfield, killing about 20 troops and destroying an airplane and a truck; 12 P-38's knock out bridges at Shektan and Sheklung. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall , 18 B-24's, flying from Tarawa Atoll hit targets on Kwajalein, Jaluit and Mille Atoll; 10 B-25's from Abemama hit Maloelap; 9 others, flying out of Tarawa, bomb shipping and shore installations at Wotje Atoll; 3 B-25's are lost during the day's missions; 10 Japanese aircraft are claimed shot down. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 27 B-25's, with 90+ supporting fighters, attack Lakunai Airfield, doing considerable damage to runway and revetment areas; they claim 18 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-25 and 4 fighters are lost. 6 B-25's and 30+ B-24's pound the town of Rabaul. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's strafe villages, bridges, and barges from Cape Gourdon to Cape Croisilles, New Guinea, and hit shipping at Papitalai, Los Negros , sinking a small vessel and a barge and severely damaging a jetty. A-20's, P-40's and RAAF aircraft hit numerous scattered targets of opportunity on New Britain. Lost on a test flight is P-38G 42-12711.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 19 B-24's, in 2 waves, attack shipping at Mergui, claiming a 350-ft (107 m) vessel and 2 small boats destroyed; 6 B-25's and 16 P-38's knock out a bridge at Myittha, damage a bridge at Samon, and damage several trucks and railroad cars; 28 A-36's and P-51's and a single B-25 pound supply dumps at Kamaing and Mogaung, achieving excellent results; 16 P-40's hit Myitkyina Airfield, railroad cars at Pidaung, and a railroad bridge at Loilaw. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 P-40's and 9 B-25's from Kweilin pound Kai Tek Airfield in the Hone Kong-Kowloon area; and 2 B-25's heavily damage 3 merchant vessels S of Wenchow. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 21 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama hit Taroa; the B-25's claim 3 fighters shot down; 23 B-24's, flying out of Makin and Abemama bomb Wotje Atoll at dusk; 1 B-24 bombs Mille Atoll during return flight after developing engine trouble.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 80 AAF, USN and US Marine Corps fighters support 60+ USN dive bombers in a strike on the Lakunai Airfield and Matupi Harbor area; they claim 30+ Japanese aircraft; 3 Allied fighters are lost; later, 40+ fighters sweep the Rabaul area; during the night of 23/24 Jan, 7 B-25's hit Tobera and Lakunai. 20 P-39's strafe targets of opportunity in the Shortland area. 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, transfers from Woodlark to Russells with P-39's. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 35 B-24's, with fighter escort, bomb Wewak; 50 Japanese fighters intercept; in the ensuing air battle US aircraft claim 12 of the fighters shot down; 5 US fighters are lost lost is P-40N piloted by Crowley; P-39's strafe barges and AA positions at Uligan Harbor and on the Rai Coast, lost is P-39 piloted by McAlarney. In New Britain, A-20's hit forces and AA positions near Cape Raoult and Gasmata. B-24's hit Flores, Lesser Sunda . 25th Liaison Squadron, V Bomber Command attached to 5212th Photographic Wing (Provisional), begins moving from Brisbane, Australia to Lae, New Guinea with L-5's.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2009)

(CBI) CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25's on sea sweeps claim sinking of a merchant ship W of Nampang , 2 freighters, a cargo-passenger vessel, and a coastal cargo boat anchored in Li-Shan Bay, and a cargo- passenger vessel at Paichuan . 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall , 24 A-24s from Makin supported by 12 P-39's and 7 P-40's, hit gun positions, storage areas, and barracks on Mille Atoll. In the late afternoon, 8 B-25's, staging through Makin bomb the airfield on Wotje Atoll. During the night of 24/25 Jan, 9 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll and 12 B-24's from the Ellice bomb several targets in Maloelap. 1 other B-24 bombs Mille Atoll. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): A large concentration of USAAF, USN, USMC, and RNZAF fighters support USN and USMC TBF's dive-bombing shipping in Simpson Harbor and Keravia Bay, New Britain ; several 300- to 500-ft (91 to 152 m) vessels are damaged or sunk; US aircraft claim 20+ fighters shot down. Sunmk are water tanker Koan Maru, aircraft transport Lyon Maru (previously rendered unnavigable on 17 January) and army cargo ships Taisho Maru and Yamayuri Maru, in position 04.13S, 152.11E.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-24's bomb airfields at Wewak and Boram; 50+ B-25's and P-47's hit Madang and troops in the vicinity and bomb the Hansa Bay area; 38 other B-25's attack shipping and harbor installations on Manus. HQ 22d Bombardment Group (Medium) and 19th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) transfer from Dobodura to Nadzab with B-26's. They are transitioning to B-24's and will be redesignated a Heavy unit on 3 Feb.

NEW GUINEA: Japanese planes bomb U.S. shipping in Dreger Bay, damaging freighter SS John Muir with one direct hit and at least four near-misses that injure 16 men.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2009)

(CBI) CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): B-25's on sweeps of the E China coast claim a patrol boat, a tanker and 2 freighters sunk S off Wenchow. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 24 A-24s from Makin supported by 12 P-39's, attack gun positions on Mille Atoll; 8 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll bomb a vessel and shore targets at Taroa; later, in a dusk attack, 18 B-24's flying out of the Gilberts bomb Kwajalein Atoll, hitting runways and AA positions. 26th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), transfers from Nukufetau to Tarawa Atoll with B-24's.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 19 B-24's, following 3 which drop flares, attack Lakunai Airfield during the late evening. 106th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), Thirteenth Air Force (attached to 42d Bombardment Group (Medium)) transfers from Guadalcanal , Solomon to Sterling , Treasury with B-25's. It will be redesignated 100th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) on 9 May. 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based on Guadalcanal , sends a detachment to Bougainville with P-70's. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 50+ B-24's pound the Hansa Bay area; 37 B-25's bomb Alexishafen and Madang; and P-39's strafe barges on the Rai Coast. P-40's and A-20's hit Gasmata. 50+ B-25's bomb Lorengau, Manus and Momote.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 B-24's bomb Maungdaw; 7 B-25's and 3 fighters hit a camp at Razabil and attack targets of opportunity between Maungdaw and Buthidaung. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 P-40's from Kunming bomb and strafe the airfield and barracks at Kengtung. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 9 B-25's from Makin hit several targets in Maloelap; about 20 fighters attack the formation; 12 P-40's, meeting the returning B-25's over Aur Atoll, join the battle against the fighters, claiming 10+ destroyed; the B-25's claim 5 shot down; several more are destroyed on the ground or while taking off during the bombing raid. 9 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll hit Aineman in Jaluit Atoll, and nearby shipping. 

USN - Carrier planes from Task Force 58 bomb targets in the Marshall Islands prior to invasion.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 80+ Allied fighters cover a strike by 50+ USN dive bombers on the Lakunai area AA positions and revetments; 3 Allied fighters are lost; 20+ Japanese airplanes are claimed shot down. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 42 B-24's bomb Momote and Lorengau, Manus. 140+ B-24's, A-20's, P-39's, and P-40's hit the Alexishafen-Madang area. 18 B-25's bomb Bogia village. On New Britain , A-20's hit the Cape Raoult area and P-40's strafe barges along the N coast. 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, transfers from Brisbane, Australia to Dobodura, New Guinea with F-5's; first mission is 10 Feb.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2009)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 6 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll hit Nauru, and 9 staging through Makin hit Wotje Atoll, Marshall ; 23 A-24s, supported by 10 P-39's, pound Mille Atoll; and 7 B-24's, staging through Makin bomb Taroa in a dusk attack.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 19 B-25's, with and escort of 60+ AAF and USN fighters, pound Lakunai Airfield; 6 US fighters are lost; US aircraft claim 20+ Japanese fighters shot down. On Bougainville , P-39's ranging over a wide area, strafe targets of opportunity at Motupena, Gazelle Harbor, and Buka . 2 squadrons of B-24's blast concentrations at Sulphur Creek in the Rabaul area of New Britain . 72d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based at Munda, New Georgia ceases operating from Guadalcanal with B-24's. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 41 B-24's bomb Lorengau, Manus . Almost 70 B-25's, A-20's, and P-39's, along with several RAAF aircraft attack the Madang and Bogia areas. B-24's hit a freighter and the town area at Dili and shipping at Sorong and MacCluer Gulf. 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, transfers from Nadzab to Gusap with P-47's.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2009)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 9 B-25's, staging through Makin bomb Taroa; B-24's, staging through Tarawa and Makin and taking off at varying intervals, carry out several hours of strikes against Wotje, Kwajalein, Maloelap, and Jaluit Atolls. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): AAF and USN fighters support a USN dive-bomber attack on targets in the Rabaul area; 5 P-38's are lost; Allied aircraft claim about 30 aircraft shot down; at Lakunai Airfield, one of the targets, 20-30 parked aircraft are destroyed and several AA positions are destroyed or damaged; and 25 B-25's, covered by 12 P-38's, pound Tobera Airfield. 16 P-39's strafe the Shortland area. HQ 307th Bombardment Group transfers from Guadalcanal to Munda, New Georgia .i 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Guadalcanal with B-24's begins operating from Munda, New Georgia . 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's attack targets of opportunity from Bogia to Cape Croisilles. A-20's attack in the Cape Gloucester area; P-40's hit Hoskins Airfield; and P-39's strafe barges in Rein Bay. HQ 417th Bombardment Group and 672d, 673d, 674th and 675th Bombardment Squadrons arrive at Cape Sudest, New Guinea from the US with A-20's; first mission is 27 Mar.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2009)

CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 B-24's, supported by 16 P-38's, bomb gasoline plants at Yenangyaung, causing large fires; 1 B-24 later bombs Akyab; 6 B-25's attack bridges at Meza and Pyintha, damaging the former and blasting railroad approaches to the latter. 

USN - Four groups of Task Force 58 (Rear Admiral M. A. Mitscher), opened the campaign to capture the Marshalls with heavy air attacks on Maloelap, Kwajalein, and Wotje. On the first day the defending enemy air forces were eliminated and complete control of the air was maintained by carrier aircraft during the entire operation. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): As a US invasion force approaches the Marshalls, B-24's, attacking from bases in the Gilberts maintain day and night attacks (both multiple-plane missions and single-plane attacks at intervals) against Maloelap, Jaluit, Aur, Wotje, and Mille Atolls. 9 B-25's from Tarawa Atoll also carry out a strike against shipping and shore installations at Wotje. 18 A-24s, supported by 12 P-40's, hit Jaluit. 12 P-39's, operating in flights of 4 aircraft, patrol and strafe Mille all day to deny the use of the airfield to the enemy. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): About 60 Allied fighters cover a strike by 40 USN dive bombers on Tobera, lost is TBF Avenger 47748; Lakunai Airfield is pounded by 19 B-24's, escorted by P-38's and USN fighters; at Tobera and Lakunai, Allied aircraft claim 20+ Japanese shot down. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-25's bomb Bogia and Nubia landing grounds, New Guinea. 45 A-20's hit positions in the Cape Gloucester area. Ground looped at Finschafen is B-17E "Yankee Diddl'er" 41-2458.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2009)

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25's attack bridges at Meza, Zawchaung, and N of Kyungon; Meza bridge is put out of commission, Kyungon bridge demolished, and Zawchaung bridge damaged; a locomotive and tender are destroyed at the latter target; and a single B-25 attacks vehicles and other targets of opportunity between Taihpa Ga and Tsumhpawng Ga. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 20 P-40's fly armed reconnaissance over E Burma. 8 of them strafe buildings at Loi wing Airfield, Burma. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marshall , P-40's and P-39's maintain patrols over Mille Atoll, bombing and strafing the airfield to prevent its use by the enemy against invading US forces; B-24's maintain all-night strikes against Kwajalen Atoll in preparation for the invasion the following morning; the invasion of Majuro begins during the night of 30/31 Jan. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 P-39's attack Kunrai, Bougainville. 26 B-25's, with large fighter cover, bomb Lakunai Airfield; 18 B-24's, supported by fighters, hit Vunakanau Airfield; 50 Allied fighters support a USN dive bomber strike on shipping in the Rabaul area; altogether 20+ Japanese fighters are claimed shot down. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 34 B-25's bomb the Hansa Bay area and Nubia. A-20's fly a barge sweep along the N coast and P-39's strafe barges and fuel dumps at Rein Bay. 90th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group , transfers from Dobodura to Nadzab with A-20's.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutians, 5 bombers fly a negative sea-search mission. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): US Army and USMC troops land on Kwajalein Atoll, under overall command of Admiral Raymond A Spruance, the USAAF hits other atolls. 19 A-24s bomb Mille Atoll airfield, over which P-39's and P-40's maintain all-day cover and harassment; 9 P-40's carry out a strafing mission against Jaluit Atoll; during the night of 31 Jan/1 Feb, 8 B-24's, attacking at intervals, bomb Wotje Atoll. 

USN - Aircraft from the carriers flew cover and antisubmarine patrols for attack shipping and assisted two fast carrier groups, providing air support for landings on Kwajalein

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ Allied fighters cover a strike by USN dive bombers on Tobera; 8 enemy aircraft are claimed shot down; this strike is immediately followed by an attack by 17 B-24's, with fighter support, on the same target. The detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), operating from Munda with F-5's, returns to base on Guadalcanal.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): A-20's attack Uligan Harbor and P-39's strafe Bogadjim, Bostrem Bay, and landing strip at Alexishafen. B-24's hit a motor vessel off Ceram . 89th Bombardment Squadron , 3d Bombardment Group, transfers from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with A-20's.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-24s bomb Mingaladon Airfield; another hits the airfield at Nyaungbinwun; 32 P-51s and A-36s and a single B-25 hit the main airfield at Myitkyina; some of the aircraft then strafe the Radhapur transport depot and storage area to the NW.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China during Feb 44, a detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung, operates from Nanning with P-40s; 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, transfers from Kunming to Suichwan with P-38s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Makin hit the beach defenses on Kwajalein; P-40s on armed reconnaissance over Mille Atoll, Marshall Islands strafe a beached schooner. Operation CATCHPOLE is begun to occupy and defend Eniwetok Atoll, which is to furnish a striking base for operations against the Marianas. During the operation, Seventh Air Force aircraft operating from newly acquired bases in the Gilbert and Marshall Islands neutralize airfields in the Marianas and continue to pound by-passed airfields in the Marshalls.

USN - Operation CATCHPOLE (operations against Eniwetok and Ujelang Atolls in the Marshall Islands) is begun to occupy and defend Eniwetok Atoll. Lost is F6F Hellcat 40121.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Weather prevents 50 B-24s sent against installations in the Admiralty Islands from reaching the target; 2 B-24s bomb a freighter NE of Vanimo, New Guinea while a single B-24 on armed reconnaissance strafes barges in the Solomon Sea. HQ 308th and 309th Bombardment Wings and 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium) are activated at Oro Bay, Lae and Gusap respectively; the wings will operate with various groups that are attached for brief periods. Lost on a ferry flight is B-25D 41-30532. Transfers in New Guinea: 8th Bombardment Squadron from Dobodura to Nadzab with A-20s; 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, from Milne Bay to Nadzab with P-70s. During Feb 44, a detachment of the 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Dobodura, begins operating from Port Moresby with F-5s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s and P-40s from Makin bomb runways and gun positions on Mille Atoll and along with P-39 escort strafe NE tip of the island; B-24s from Tarawa Atoll bomb Rongelap Island, Marshall Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 31st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Guadalcanal Island, begins operating from Munda, New Georgia Island with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Sorong and Alexishafen; nearly 50 A-20s pound installations in the Madang area. B-25s hit coastal targets on New Britain Island from Cape Gauffre to Rein Bay. Other B-25s attack shipping off Tingwon Island in the Bismarck Archipelago and off the SE coast of New Britain Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-38s attack bridges, encampments, and buildings along the Prome-Taungup road; 1 bridge is knocked out and another damaged; a tugboat is sunk at Akyab; 14 A-36s and a B-25 attack troops and camp area at Kumnyen and Lalawng Ga, and hit a motor pool and repair depot at Shingban; 16 P-51s hit an encampment at Sawnghka.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin bomb and strafe Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s and US Navy fighters cover a USN dive-bomber strike on Tobera; 15 B-24s with P-38 and USN fighter escort bomb Lakunai Airfield; Allied aircraft claim 13 Japanese interceptors downed during the 2 strikes. Lost is F4U Corsair 56039.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Nearly 100 B-24s and B-25s, supported by P-38s, P-40s and P-47s, pound airfields in the Wewak area; about 80 aircraft are destroyed on the ground and in the air; A-20s attack Alexishafen and the Hansa Bay areas; P-39s and B-25s on armed reconnaissance hit trucks at Erima, barges on the New Britain coast, shipping in the N Bismarck Sea, and Momote and Hyane Harbor. Transfers in New Guinea: HQ 3d Bombardment Group from Dobodura to Nadzab; 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Brisbane, Australia to Lae with F-5s, first mission on 5 Feb; 673d Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group, from Cape Sudest to Dobodura with A-20s, first mission on 25 Mar.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 12 P-51s strafe runways and buildings at Indaw, Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, flying from Tarawa Atoll and Makin bomb Wotje, Maloelap and Mille Atolls; B-25s from Tarawa and Abemama also hit Wotje and Maloelap; P-40s based on Makin bomb and strafe Mille Atoll.

USN - U.S. 27th Army defeat organized Japanese resistance Kwajalein.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 25 B-25s, escorted by 40+ fighters, pound the airfield at Tobera; 18 B-24s, covered by 30+ P-38s and USN fighters, hit the airfield at Vunakanau. HQ 5th Bombardment Group transfers from Guadalcanal Island to Munda, New Georgia Island. 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, transfers from Fiji to Bougainville with P-38s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s and B-25s carry out small raids against Ambon, Namlea on Buru Island and Amboina. In New Guinea, 170+ B-24s, A-20s. and B-25s bomb But and Dagua Airfields, Marienberg and the Madang-Alexishafen area; P-39s bomb and strafe Atemble and strafe targets of opportunity in the Alexishafen area. 672d, 674th and 675th Bombardment Squadrons , 417th Bombardment Group, transfer from Cape Sudest to Dobodura, New Guinea with A-20s, first mission on 25 Mar.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 6 B-24s and 16 P-38s join USN aircraft to fly air cover in several relays during retirement of US light cruisers and destroyers following bombardment of installations in the Kurabu Cape-Musashi Bay areas; shortly afterwards, the aircraft also photograph and attack installations at Paramushiru and Shimushu.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma during the early morning hours, 8 B-24s bomb the airfield at Heho while 6 others hit Aungban Airfield; 9 B-25s follow with strikes on Heho, Sagaing and Myittha Airfields. During the daylight hours 14 fighter-bombers hit the marshalling yard at Wuntho; during the night of 5/6 Feb, 9 B-24s again hit Heho and 4 bomb Aungban.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-24s during the night of 5/6 Feb bomb Bangkok. 3 others hit Nakhon Nayok and an unidentified airfield on the Mekong River both in French Indochina. 2 B-24s and 2 B-25s attack a convoy E of Hong Kong and claim 2 freighters and 3 smaller cargo vessels sunk. In Burma, 4 P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe a big wagon and truck column N of Hsenwi; 4 others bomb and strafe Hopang, causing large fires in the village.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin dive-bomb and strafe oil storage area, radio facilities, and small craft at Jaluit Atoll, Marshall Islands; P-39s strafe runways on Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 P-40s join 40+ USN fighters in covering a strike by more than 60 USN dive bombers on Lakunai. This strike is followed by an attack of 13 B-24s, with 30+ P-38 and USN fighter escort, on the same target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 70+ B-25s and A-20s attack the Hansa Bay area; 48 B-24s pound Hoskins Airfield, and some also bomb Gasmata, after weather prevents an attack on Kavieng. B-24s fly a light raid on Kaimana, New Guinea. B-25s on armed reconnaissance in the W Bismarck Sea claim 1 freighter sunk; others bomb wrecked ships off New Hanover Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 12 P-51s hit warehouses and freight cars at Wuntho, Burma and claim 4 warehouses destroyed.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe sampans and power launches between Yoyang and Puchi, China. 6 B-25s knock out bridges and damage 3 trains at Anxuan, Tien An, Phong Loc and Dong Hoi, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap and Wotje Atolls; A-24s and P-40s from Makin attack Mille Atoll; Tarawa-based P-39s strafe Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-39s and RNZAF Ventura's hit barges in the Green Island area. Lakunai Airfield is hit by 32 B-25s, covered by 60+ AAF and USN fighters, and shortly afterwards by 19 B-24s, escorted by nearly 50 Allied fighters; Allied aircraft claim 16 aircraft shot down; Lakunai is practically unserviceable as a result of cumulative damage.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s and B-24s pound Bunabun Harbor, Madang, and targets from Bogia to Cape Croisilles; P-39s strafe and sink barges near Nubia; and A-20s hit shipping near Kairiru and Mushu Islands causing considerable damage and destruction. Other bombers hit targets in the Admiralty Islands, concentrating on Momote and carry out light attacks on Talasea village and Cape Dampier gun positions on New Britain Island.

USMC - Lost on a mission against Rabaul is F4U 55916.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): A single B-25 bombs a motor pool at Sumprabum, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 P-40s and 4 P-51s damage railroad bridges at Kienchang and Puchi and strafe warehouses at Teian. In French Indochina, 2 B-25s score 2 direct hits on the powerplant at Thanh Hoa, strafe nearby barracks, and attack the radio station at Vinh.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island hit Wotje and Maloelap Atolls and P-40s from Makin hit a storage area at Jaluit Atoll.

USN - In one of the most effective strategic air operations of the war, planes from American carriers strike Truk.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive-bomber strike on Tobera; several gun positions and grounded aircraft are hit and the runway is bombed into unserviceable condition; 11 aircraft are claimed shot down; Vunakanau Airfield is bombed by 17 B-24s, escorted by P-38s and USN fighters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 14 B-24s bomb Amboina, Ambon and Lautem, Timor Island. P-39s fly strafing sweeps over New Britain. Single B-25s on reconnaissance bomb Garua Harbor, Cape Dampier on New Britain and Kavieng. Lost is L-4 Grasshopper 43-29071 near Saidor. Transfers in New Guinea: HQ 35th Fighter Group from Nadzab to Gusap; HQ 417th Bombardment Group from Cape Sudest to Dobodura; 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Lae to Nadzab with F-5s; 110th Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, from Port Moresby to Gusap with P-39Qs.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25s bomb bridges at Budalin and Songon, displacing a section of the former and destroying an approach to
the latter; 7 others hit the stronghold at Badana; 16 A-36s and P-51s and 1 B-25 hit a camp at Mogaung; 4 P-51s strafe railroad cars NW of Myitkyina while 1 B-25 bombs a camp at Kumnyen.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Makin and Abemama Islands hit Maloelap and Mille Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-39s over Bougainville Island bomb and strafe Tiaraka huts and bivouac area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, nearly 50 A-20s and B-25s hit the Alexishafen and Madang areas; P-39s strafe targets of opportunity during sweeps over wide areas of NE New Guinea and New Britain Island; during the night of 8/9 Feb, B-25s bomb Toeal.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s, P-51s, P-38s, P-40s, and A-36s carry out 75 attack sorties against Seinnyinba, bivouac and supply areas in the Mogaung-Loilaw area, bivouac and buildings at Pyindaw, camps at Kumnyen and near Maingkwan and Shingban, and storage area and bivouac on the Mogaung-Kamaing road near Sawnghka; a bridge over the Namtamng River near Maingkwan also is destroyed.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 P-40s strafe and bomb large barracks and oil storage at Chefang and pound town areas of Homun and Mangshih. 2 B-25s demolish a radio station SW of Haiphong, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s from Makin Island along with supporting P-40s, bomb and strafe oil storage and gun positions on Jaluit Atoll; during a dusk-to-dawn operation on 9/10 Feb B-24s operating at intervals from Tarawa Atoll maintain strikes against Wotje Atoll and Taroa.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s and USN fighters cover a USN dive-bomber attack on Vunakanau Airfield, scoring many hits on AA positions, buildings, and runways; 24 B-24s with USN fighter escort follow with a strike on the same target hitting runways and revetment area; 19 B-24s with 20 P-38s supporting, hit Tobera Airfield, thoroughly saturating the runway.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): The occupation of the Huon Peninsula is completed as US and Australian forces meet SE of Saidor; A-20s pound the village of Mindiri. B-24s bomb Amboina, Ambon and Lautem, Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 9 B-24s bomb the Ban Mah arsenal at Bangkok and Don Maung Airfield immediately to the N. In Burma, 3 B-24s bomb Prome and Akyab, 9 B-25s pound Chiradan and Godusara, and 16 P-51s hit barracks and a road at Chishidu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-40s bomb Wanling and vicinity while 3 others fly top cover; the target area, a supply staging and training center, is heavily damaged; 5 B-24s during the night of 9/10 Feb mine the mouth of the Yangtze River; B-25s on sea sweeps claim 2 freighters sunk near Hainan Island and SW of Hong Kong; 12 P-51s and P-38s strafe boats and parked aircraft in the Chiuchiang area; 12 P-40s strafe power boats and sampans along the Yangtze River from Puchi to Yoyang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Wotje and Maloelap Atolls; 9 B-24s from Abemama Island, sent to bomb a weather and radio station on Rongelap Island, abort due to a fuel leak in the lead B-24; an attempt to bomb Jaluit Atoll during the return flight is unsuccessful.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s, USMC and USN fighters cover a USN dive-bomber attack on Vunakanau Airfield; B-25s with fighter escort bomb the same target later in the day; Tobera is pounded by 21 B-24s supported by P-38s and USN fighters; the Allied aircraft claim 30+ aircraft downed in the New Britain area. Lost is F4U Corsair 02566. P-39s hit buildings at Bonis and barges in Matchin Bay on Bougainville Island and near Green Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 50+ B-24s bomb Boram Airfield and harbor at Wewak. 6 B-25s and a B-24 hit Momote Airfield and jetties at Manus. P-39s strafe targets of opportunity during a sweep over wide areas of New Britain Island. The junction of Allied forces from Arawe and Cape Gloucester marks the completion of the campaign for the W end of New Britain Island; occasional missions will still be flown in the area, but most will be restricted to barge sweeps and patrols.

RAAF - P-40K A29-183 force lands at Vivigani Airfield and is abandoned. 

USN - F4U 02566 is lost over Rabaul.

USMC - F4U 14241 is lost over Palau.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 77th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th Bombardment Group (Composite), moves from Amchitka Island to Attu Island with B-25s.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 A-36s and P-51s hit the supply area at Sawnghka; 12 A-36s and P-51s and a single B-25 bomb a supply
and bivouac area at Pyindaw; 8 P-51s hit a road junction near Mogaung and nearby supply area; 8 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe a large river steamer and a launch in the Mandalay-Shwebo area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 P-38s knock out 1 bridge and damage another at Sheklung; 6 B-25s, escorted by 20 US and Chinese P-40s, bomb the storage area at Kai Tek Airfield; the P-40s claim 5 Japanese fighters shot down; Japanese aircraft bomb and strafe Namyung putting the field out of use for several days.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s and P-39s dive-bomb and strafe hangar, airfield installations and gun positions on Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive-bomber strike on Vunapope; 22 B-25s, escorted by USN fighters, pound Vunakanau Airfield; Tobera Airfield is bombed by 15 B-24s with P-38 and USN fighter escort. SBD NZ5037 is lost on a training flight on Espiritu Santo.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): About 50 B-24s pound the airfield at Kavieng, and 2 bomb Garove Island. 7 B-24s bomb Kendari Airfield, Celebes Island and Dili. P-40s and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) aircraft pound Japanese forces still remaining in the Saidor area. Fighter sweeps and armed reconnaissance continue over wide areas of the SWPA. 25th Liaison Squadron, 512th Photographic Wing (Provisional), arrives at Lae, New Guinea from Brisbane, Australia with L-5s.

USN - F4U Corsair 55908 is lost south of Rabaul.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-40s hit the town of Ransa and motor convoys S of Sumprabum; 40 P-51s and A-36s attack bivouacs at Walawbum, bivouac and motor pool at Padaw, storage area at the road junction near Chishidu and the town of Chishidu; 30+ P-51s and B-25s hit camps between Tsumhpawng Ga and Walawbum, storage area and motor pool S of Kamaing, motor convoy on the Myitkyina-Sumprabum road, the town of Namting and bridges at Meza and Kanni. 59th Fighter Squadron, 33d Fighter Group, arrives at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47Ds.
BURMA: Combat Mission No. 1 with the First Air Commandos. Aircraft B-25H crew Lt/Col. R.T.Smith -Pilot, 1st Lt Wesley Weber -Nav, M/sgt Chuck Baisden -engineer /turret gunner, S/sgt Richard Dickson Radio operator/side gunner, S/Sgt Charles Miller-Tail gunner.
Flew from Hailikandi, Assam to Imphal,Assam and picked up C.O. of the Brit Chindits , General Orde Wingate and flew a reconn mission in the Katha, Burma area. Wingate very interested in our .75 cannon and R.T .very happily obliged by destroying a small rail road bridge and blowing off the roof of a very large building that stuck out above the jungle canopy. Had some small arms ground fire which holed the fuselage. One bullet hit the ammunition feed tray near Miller's head, he was unaware of this until after the mission. Although we were gone from daylight to dusk the actual mission took only 3 hours. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 9 P-40s pound the warehouse area at Wanling, Burma. In French Indochina, 6 P-40s bomb the barracks at Vinh and strafe Dong Cuong Airfield, railroad yards at Cam Duong, and sampans at Phu Tho; 5 B-25s on a sea sweep in the Gulf of Tonkin claim 2 trawlers sunk and hit shore targets of opportunity SW of Haiphong; a single B-25 damages a bridge at Ha Trung. 24 P-38s, P-51s, and P-40s intercept 25 Japanese fighters near Suichwan, China, claiming 7 shot down; 2 US fighters are lost.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island hit Wotje and Maloelap Atolls; A-24s and P-39s from Makin bomb and strafe Mille Atoll.

INDIAN OCEAN: The Japanese submarine I-27 sinks the British troopship KHEDIVE ISMAIL, in the Indian Ocean, killing nearly 2,000 people, and is herself sunk by the destroyers HMS PETARD and HMS PALADIN.

HAWAII: The US Fleet sails, from Majuro Harbor in Nauru, bound for Truk in the Marianas Islands. Glen Boren is told 'it was their "Pearl Harbor" and that they were expecting to find a lot of shipping in the area and a lot of aircraft also.'

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s, with US Navy fighters in support, bomb Tobera Airfield; 21 B-24s, escorted by P-39s and USN fighters, pound Vunakanau Airfield. Lost is B-24D 42-72818. P-40s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive-bomber strike on Lakunai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Brigadier General Carl W Connell resumes command of the V Air Force Services Command. About 50 A-20s blast occupied areas SE of Wewak, New Guinea. Lost on a flight is C-47A "Ghost of Billie L" 42-23713.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 P-51s and a B-25 damage a road bridge and 2 warehouses in the Wuntho area; 32 P-51s and A-36s hit the supply area and radio installations S of Kamaing and blast bivouacs S of Walawbum; 18 P-51s hit the road and railroad junction N of Sahmaw, a bivouac N of Kamaing and a camp between Tsumhpawng Ga and Walawbum; during the night, 16 B-24s bomb Heho Airfield.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 23 B-24s pound railroad shops at Vinh; 4 B-25s hit a convoy E of Foochow, China claiming 3 freighters
and a transport sunk; 4 other B-25s damage 2 vessels off SW Hainan Island and bomb dock, railroad, and oil dump at Bakli on Hainan Island; 6 P-40s bomb and strafe barracks and hangars at Phu Tho and strafe freight cars at Yen Bay and Suo Ha.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 13/14 Feb, B-24s from Tarawa Atoll operating individually at intervals, bomb Wotje and Mille Atolls and Taroa.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 B-25s bomb Tobera Airfield and 23 B-24s of the 5th BG bomb Lakunai Airfield; both forces are escorted by fighters; P-40s and USN fighters escort USN SBDs and TBFs dive-bombing runway and AA positions at Vunakanau. Lost is P-40N Kittyhawk NZ3165

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 24 A-20s hit Aitape, New Guinea. 70+ B-25s pound Momote Airfield and 35 B-24s bomb Kavieng Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): P-51s and A-36s carry out 70+ sorties against a variety of targets in Burma; targets include the supply area at Shingban, a truck convoy N of Maingkwan, supply dumps and motor transport in the Kamaing area, a bivouac near Mogaung, troop and vehicle concentrations between Mogaung and Kamaing, artillery positions at Laawn Ga, and railroad station and warehouses at Lundaung.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 40+ B-24s from the 11th and 90th Bombardment Groups (Heavy), flying out of Makin and Tarawa strike Ponape in the first Seventh Air Force raid on the Caroline Islands; 2 of the B-24s hit the alternate target of Emidj Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 30 escorted B-25s pound Vunakanau Airfield while 28 B-24s, also with escort, bomb Rapopo Airfield; B-24s bomb the Rabaul area in a diversionary strike while USN TBFs lay mines in Simpson Harbor at dark, six are lost: TBF 47506, TBF 06311, TBF 24264, TBF 24340, TBF 25327, TBF 25316. P-40s and USN fighters escort a USN dive-bomber raid on Tobera gun positions and airfield revetments; 4 B-25s also bomb Tobera. On Bougainville Island weather clears, permitting the first attacks, by 19 B-25s, on Kara and Kahili, in recent weeks; P-39s attack Puriata River bridges.

New Zealand Army seize Green Island in the Solomons. The island is developed into a forward air base for Allied strikes on Rabaul.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): A-20s with P-40 support, bomb and strafe Dagua Airfield destroying and damaging 20+ aircraft. Lost are P-40N 42-104986 and P-47D 42-22662. 80+ plus B-25s pound Momote Airfield. 40+ B-24s bomb the airfields at Kavieng and Panapai on New Ireland Island. 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Group, moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with F-7s; first mission is 5 April.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): P-40s, P-51s, and A-36s hit targets in Burma, including rice mill and radio station at Waingmaw, targets of opportunity along the Hukawng-Walawbum road, motor pool and dumps in the Kamaing area, troops and supplies at Padi Ga and a canal bridge at Ye-u; P-40s also drop land mines on Nampaung. HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group is moved from the US to Sylhet, India without personnel and equipment. The 1st, 2d and 27th Troop Carrier Squadrons, already in the theater, will be assigned on 6 Mar.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s on a sweep in N French Indochina score a direct hit on a steamer at Haiphong and nearby railroad station, damage bridges near Viet Tri and a patrol launch at Hanoi, and hit engine sheds at Thanh Hoa.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa and Makin pound Mille Atoll and Ponape Island; 10 P-40s from Makin Island bomb and strafe runways and a disabled vessel at Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s, with fighter cover, bomb the runway and dispersal area of Vunakanau Airfield; 20 B-24s hit Borpop Airfield causing heavy damage in the runway and revetment areas. In ground action, US and New Zealand troops land on Nissan Island in the Green Islands, 40 mi (64 km) NW of Buka on Buka Island; opposition is weak and organized resistance ends on 23 Feb. 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), ceases operating from Munda, New Georgia Island with B-24s and returns to base on Guadalcanal Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): On New Ireland Island, 70+ B-24s, A-20s, and B-25s bomb the Kavieng town, harbor, and shipping and Panapai Airfield. Lost are B-25C "Stubborn Hellion" 42-32314, B-25D "Gremlins Holiday" 41-30041, B-25C "Pissonit" 41-30370, B-25D 41-30531, B-25G 42-64873, A-20G 42-86728, and A-20G 42-86616. Several of the crews are rescued by PBY Catalina "Arkansas Traveller" 08139 piloted by Nathan G. Gordon, later he earns the Medal of Honor for this action.
17 other B-24s, prevented by weather from reaching Panapai, bomb Talasea.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, A-36s and P-51s hit supply dumps, troop concentrations and an encampment area near Myitkyina, Kamaing, Tonkin and Walawbum; B-25s and P-51s destroy 3 locomotives at Kyaingkwin. 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector (attached to Tenth Air Force), arrives at Gushkara, India from the US with P-51s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25s knock out a railroad bridge at Yen Bay, French Indochina and damage 2 other bridges to the S near the coast. 74th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, based at Kweilin with P-40s, sends a detachment to Liuchow.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll bomb Wotje Atoll and Taroa; P-40s from Makin fly 2 bombing-strafing strikes against Jaluit Atoll; A-24s bomb Mille Atoll.

USN - Operation Hailstone: US Navy carrier aircraft catch a fleet of Japanese Merchant vessels and warships by surprise in Truk Lagoon. 400 tons of bombs and torpedo rained down on the lightly defended base. After a day of attacks, forty ships and thousands of men went to the bottom.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 12 B-24s, with 30+ P-38s and USN F4Us, pound the runway at Vunakanau Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 40+ B-25s attack a convoy off New Hanover Island. 30+ B-24's bomb Panapai Airfield and Kavieng on New Ireland Island, and some hit Cape Balangori and Talasea, New Britain Island. 19 B-24s and B-25s bomb Halong in the Celebes Islands. P-40s hit shipping and barges in the Wewak, New Guinea area. Transfers in New Guinea: HQ 345th Bombardment Group (Medium) from Dobodura to Nadzab; 25th Liaison Squadron, 5212th Photographic Wing (Provisional), from Lae to Nadzab with L-5s. Crashed in an emergency landing attempt is L-5A 42-98066.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 38 A-36s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit troops and supplies from Lonkin to Kamaing; 6 P-51s hit supply areas along roads around Lonton and Manywet; 2 others hit a road junction near Maingkwan; 2 B-25s and 6 P-51s strike a road bridge, railroad station, and rail cars in the Pyingaing area; 2 B-25s and 6 P-51s attack but fail to damage a bridge near Ye-u.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s on a sweep of the Gulf of Tonkin score 2 direct hits on a freighter at Vinh, damage a bridge approach and locomotive at Yen Xuon Station, and destroy a locomotive at Yen Ly Station.

USN - Operation Hailstone: US Navy carrier aircraft catch a fleet of Japanese merchant vessels and warships by surprise in Truk Lagoon. 400 tons of bombs and torpedo rained down on the base. Sunk are: Hoki Maru, Fujikawa Maru, Hoyo Maru (partial list).

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island hit Ponape and Kusaie Islands, and Jaluit Atoll. P-40s strafe floatplanes off Emidj Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 P-40s join 40+ USN fighters in covering an attack by 70 USN dive bombers on shipping in Keravia Bay, New Britain Island; 8 Japanese aircraft are claimed shot down; 2 USN fighters are lost. In the N Solomons Allied fighters hit Queen Carola Harbor, Kessa Plantation and a bridge N of Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 40 B-24s bomb Panapai Airfield, New Ireland Island and Talasea, New Britain Island. 16 B-25s claim 2 surface vessels and a submarine sunk off New Hanover Island. 16 P-47's strafe targets of opportunity in the Alexishafen, New Guinea area. HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 40+ B-25s, A-36s and P-51s attack the town of Ye-u and nearby bridge, bivouacs N of Laban, bridges in the Pyingaing area and along the Mu River, supply and troop concentrations at Waingmaw radio station and a supply area near Kamaing and gun emplacements SE of Taihpa Ga; the strikes are generally successful. 58th Fighter Squadron, 33d Fighter Group, arrives at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47Ds.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s on a sweep of the Gulf of Tonkin damage 2 large boats N of Bakli Bay on Hainan Island, destroy an ammunition dump at Phu Ly and knock out a nearby railroad bridge.

USN - Operation Hailstone: For the second day, US Navy carrier aircraft catch a fleet of Japanese Merchant vessels and warships by surprise in Truk Lagoon. 400 tons of bombs and torpedo rained down on the lightly defended base. After a day of attacks, forty ships and thousands of men went to the bottom. Sunk is San Francisco Maru,

MARSHALL ISLANDS: the 22d Marine Regiment lands on Engebi Island at the northern tip of the atoll at 0845 hours. This is part of Operation CATCHPOLE. There are over 1,200 Japanese Okinawans and Koreans on the island. Organized resistance ceases at 0800 hours local tomorrow; only 16 of the occupiers are captured. American casualties are 85 KIA and MIA and 521 WIA.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin bomb and strafe Jaluit and Mille Atolls. US forces land on Engebi Island in Eniwetok Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 34 B-25s and 18 B-24s, both forces with fighter escorts, pound Vunakanau Airfield; 2 B-25s and 4 P-38s hit Tobera.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Destroyer Squadron 23 or Task Group 39.4 under Captain Arleigh A. Burke bombards Japanese positions at Kavieng on New Ireland Island; on New Britain Island, Destroyer Squadron 12 under Captain Rodger W. Simpson shells Rabaul, Japanese installations on the Crater Peninsula, and bivouac and supply areas at Vunapope and Cape Gazelle.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s and RAAF Beaufighters hit Koepang, Timor Island. P-39s strafe targets of opportunity at Madang and Cape Raoult, New Britain Island. 499th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 60+ A-36s and P-51s and a few B-25s hit a variety of targets in Burma; targets include fuel and supply dumps at Manywet and in the Shaduzup area, the Tonkin-Kansi road and a junction W of Manywet, the Mu River bridge at Ye-u, railroad cars and tracks, locomotives, and river traffic between Monywa and Natyekan and between Alon and Segyi; rail and road traffic in the Bhamo and Hukawng Valley-Kamaing areas is also hit.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): B-24s, B-25s, and P-40s fly sea sweeps over wide-spread coastal areas from the Formosa Straits to French Indochina, claiming 3 ships sunk and others damaged; railroad bridges, trains, and other targets of opportunity near coastal areas are also attacked.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll and Makin pound Ponape and Kusaie Islands; B-25s from Tarawa hit Wotje Atoll while Makin based P-40s bomb and strafe Mille Atoll. US forces land on Eniwetok Island.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: the U.S. Army's 106th Infantry Regiment, backed by a Marine battalion and supported by naval bombardment, land on two beaches of Eniwetok Island in Eniwetok Atoll at 0907 hours local. The landing is under Brigadier General Thomas E. Watson, USMC, and the overall operation is under Rear Admiral Harry W. Hill, USN. The Japanese garrison of about 800 troops is finally overcome at 1630 hours on 21 February. U.S. casualties are light, 37 KIA and 94 WIA; 23 Japanese are captured.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 P-40s and 40+ USN fighters escort about 70 USN dive bombers in an attack on Lakunai Airfield; fighter cover claims 22 Japanese aircraft shot down; 6 B-24s bomb the same target immediately afterward; 14 B-24s, with P-38 and USN fighter escort, hit Tobera Airfield. 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based on Guadalcanal with P-38s, begins operating from Stirling. 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from the Renard Field to Stirling with B-25s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 12 B-25s attack shipping SW of New Ireland Island, claiming a small freighter and a patrol boat sunk and other vessels damaged. 7 A-20s hit shipping at Kavieng. Single B-24s and B-25s carry out armed reconnaissance over wide areas of the Bismarck Sea. 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Dobodura to Finschhafen with F-5s (detachment is at Port Moresby); 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, from Finschhafen to Cape Gloucester with P-40s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather limits operations to a routine patrol over Sumprabum, Burma.
HQ 33d Fighter Group and 60th Fighter Squadron arrive at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47Ds.

USA: The Uranium plant, at Oak Ridge, Tennessee, USA, K-25 has now produced enough weapon-grade uranium (U-235) to make an atomic bomb.
President Roosevelt and Winston Churchill, on their way back from the conference with Marshal Stalin in the Crimea, met for four hours at Cairo, Egypt to plan the next phase of the war against Japan. Mr Churchill told the US president that his government was "determined to throw everything it had at the Japanese." 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 9 B-25s from Tarawa Atoll bomb the airfield at Wotje Atoll; P-40s from Makin strafe and bomb runways and small vessels at Mille Atoll.

USN - In the Marshall Islands, aircraft the USS Enterprise, part of Task Group 58.1 bomb Japanese installations on Jaluit Atoll. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 35 B-25s, with fighter escort, pound Lakunai Airfield. P-39s attack barge traffic, which has greatly increased off SE and NW Bougainville Island, claiming 20 of the craft sunk. 18th Combat Mapping Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), is inactivated on Espiritu Santo Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 38 B-24s bomb the Alexishafen to Hansa Bay area. 18 B-24s bomb the airfield at Laha, Ambon and 12 others hit shipping off Kavieng. Transfers in and out of New Guinea: HQ Fifth Air Force advance echelon and HQ V Bomber Command from Port Moresby to Nadzab; HQ 8th Fighter Group from Finschhafen to Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island; 498th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), from Dobodura to Nadzab with B-25s.

NEI: 18 Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb the airfield at Laha on Ambon Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-51s and A-36s and a few B-25s hit a command post at Shingban, the town of Mohnyin, a bridge at Loilaw, a camp at Shaduzup, 2 bridges at Namkwin, and warehouses and other buildings at Kawlin and Wuntho; fighter-bombers attacking a fuel dump at Pin Hmi drop bombs in the wrong area; B-25s, escorted by RAF Spitfires and Hurricanes, score effective hits on a tunnel on the Maungdaw-Buthidaung road.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island hit Ponape and Kusaie Islands and Jaluit Atoll. B-25s from Abemama bomb Maloelap Atoll. P-40s from Makin hit Mille Atoll. US forces gain complete control of Eniwetok Island. 9th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh Air Force, arrives at Hickam Field, Territory of Hawaii from the US with C-47s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 15 B-24s bomb Lakunai Airfield; 4 others, with fighter support, attack the airfield at Rapopo; 20 P-38s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive bomber strikes on Lakunai gun positions. In the Bougainville Island area 3 B-24s bomb Kara Airfield while P-39s hit buildings at Tsundawan and in the area S of Tabut, and bomb barges and jetty in the Matchin Bay area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Almost 30 A-20s hit Madang and the Hansa Bay area. On New Britain Island, P-39s hit Raiven Plantation; 40+ B-24s bomb the Rein Bay and Eleonora Bay areas; others attack shipping off New Hanover Island. Lost on a transport flight is B-25D 41-30374. Crashed in an emergency landing attempt is L-5A "Termite" 42-98085.

IJN: Sunk off New Hanover are Kokai Maru and Kowa Maru.

JAPAN: PM Tojo assumes the office of Chief of Army General Staff. Navy Minister Shimada replaces Admiral Nagano as Chief of Naval General Staff.

CHINA: The Chinese 8th Route Army takes Taiku, China.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 70+ B-25s, P-51s, and P-40s again hit a variety of targets in Burma; bridges are severely damaged or put out of use at Zawa, Tindeinyan, Ye-u, Namkwin, and Loilaw; warehouses and supply dumps are hit at Segyi and at Chantha, and the Pahok road and railroad junction are blasted; also hit are targets of opportunity at Kawlum and along the Walawbum-Kamaing road.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe the airfield at Kengtung, China and nearby truck convoy. At Bhamo, Burma a large rivercraft is hit and left sinking.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 1 B-24 bombs Kusaie Island. 8 A-24s and 9 P-40s from Makin bomb Mille Atoll; 1 P-40 launches rockets against airfield targets in the first such attack by a Seventh Air Force aircraft.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: The Allies complete their occupation of Eniwetok Atoll and land on Parry Island in the Marshalls.

JAPAN: The Japanese prime minister, General Hideki Tojo, today sacked the heads of the Japanese army and navy following last week's catastrophic losses to the Allies at Truk. Japan's strategic outlying defence base in the South-west Pacific.
General Tojo, who takes over as chief of the army general staff, succeeding the disgraced General Sugiyama, is being accused of running a one-man cabinet. In addition to being premier, he is minister of war, controller of munitions, minister of commerce and industry, and minister of education. A protest has been issued by one of the emperor's brothers, Imperial Prince Chichibu, and dissident general staff officers have nicknamed Tojo "Takauji"- a reference to a 14th century military upstart.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 P-40s and 40+ USN fighters cover 70 USN dive bombers attacking Keravia Bay shipping; 40+ B-24s, with fighter escorts, bomb Lakunai and Keravat Airfields. 370th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Guadalcanal to Munda with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-25s and P-39s attack the Madang area. 60+ B-25s and B-24s pound Iboki Plantation on New Britain Island in support of US Marines (USMC) advancing on the area from Natamo (and who capture Perry Island). 319th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-24s.

USN: Lost F6F Hellcat 40671.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 B-24s bomb airfields and other targets at Akyab and Dabaing; 3 B-25s and 12 P-51s hit a radio station at Man Pang; 4 other P-51s hit warehouses at Chantha.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s attack 2 ships in the Gulf of Tonkin and hit railroad cars and engine shed at Van Trai Station, French Indochina. 4 P-40s strafe Lashio Airfield, Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin bomb Mille Atoll; 2 small boats are destroyed by strafing; B-25s from Abemama hit Taroa. B-24s from Makin and Tarawa Atoll bomb Kusaie and Ponape Islands and Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s on armed reconnaissance strafe the Cape Saint George area and bomb buildings and pier at Labur Bay and 4 B-24s attack bivouacs in the upper Saua River area. 9 B-25s, with USN fighter support, bomb Vunakanau Airfield; 10 other B-25s hit Keravat Airfield; 16 P-38s dive-bomb the Vunapope supply area and some attack the town of Rabaul; this is the first P-38 bombing raid on the Rabaul area; (P-38s, now free from constant responsibility of guarding bombers against interceptors, will continue to dive-bomb the Rabaul area through Apr 44; during the latter part of this campaign against the famed Japanese garrison, which is to be bypassed by Allied ground forces, P-39s will add their strength due to completion of an airstrip on Nissan Island in the Green Islands; by 20 Apr only 120 of 1400 buildings in Rabaul will still be standing).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Almost 50 A-20s and B-24s blast the airfield, buildings, and AA positions in the Wewak, New Guinea area. Units moving from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea: HQ 90th Bombardment Group and 320th, 321st and 400th Bombardment Squadrons with B-24s; 500th and 501st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), with B-25s.

MARIANA'S: Units of the US 5th Fleet attack the Marianas Islands. Including Saipan, Tinian and Guam.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Shemya search for enemy shipping; 1 B-24 crashes during takeoff, the others find nothing.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s hit bridges and trains between Pintha and Kinu; 1 bridge is damaged and several boxcars are destroyed; 13 B-24s bomb the marshalling yard at Mandalay and targets of opportunity at Akyab, Monywa, and Pakokku; P-51s, A-36s and P-40s attack bridges, radio stations, supply dumps, bivouacs, troop concentrations, railroad by-passes, AA positions, and other targets at Seton, Sinkan, Ye-u, Kawlin, Loilaw, Namkwin, Shaduzup, and the Mogaung-Kamaing area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe the airfield at Myitkyina, Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin strafe and bomb the runway and radio installation on Mille Atoll; B-25s from Tarawa Atoll pound the airfield on Wotje Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Isladn, 22 B-25s, with fighter escort, pound Rabaul; 9 minutes later 12 P-38s glide-bomb Rabaul; 2 minutes afterward 11 B-24s pound the same target; 6 other B-24s bomb Rapopo; P-40s and USN fighters escort USN dive bombers in a strike on Vunapope; P-39s attack Monoitu Mission. 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Guadalcanal Island with B-24s, begines operating from Munda.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 23 B-24s and 39 A-20s thoroughly pound the Hansa Bay area. Nearly 20 other B-24s bomb Nubia and Awar Airfields. In preparation for the Allied landing, 50+ B-25s and B-24s pound Momote, Lorengau on Manus and other targets in the Admiralty Islands. 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Dobodura to Cape Gloucester with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Shemya are over Matsuwa shortly after midnight 24/25 Feb on a photographic reconnaissance and bomb run; the mission is not completed due to weather.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s and 4 P-51s attack bridges at Meza, Sinthe, and Natmauk, causing light damage to the bridges and destroying 3 locomotives and several railroad cars. 91st Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, arrives at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47Ds and enter combat on 16 Jun.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 16 P-40s attack docks, railroad yards and warehouses at Hongay; in the harbor 1 large boat is sunk and another damaged; 2 P-40's hit a cargo vessel at Campha Port, leaving it sinking; 2 others bomb and strafe Weichow Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s out of Makin bomb and strafe targets at Jaluit Atoll; B-25's from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island hit Mille and Wotje Atolls; B-24s from Abemama and Tarawa pound Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, P-39s on armed reconnaissance bomb an AA position at Monoitu, hit the Aitara area, and attack a barge in the Cape Gazelle area; 20+ B-25s hit Matupi and Rapopo; 21 B-24s and 17 P-38s follow shortly with another strike on Rapopo.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25's pound Lorengau and the Alexishafen-Madang areas and Momote Airfield and A-20s bomb airfields at Alexishafen, New Guinea. HQ 85th Fighter Wing arrives at Gusap from the US.

BISMARKS: In the Bismarck Archipelago, the USN's Destroyer Division 90 under Commander Edmund B. Taylor, bombards Rabaul on New Britain Island. Destroyer Squadron 12 under Captain Rodger W. Simpson, en route to bombard Kavieng on New Ireland Island and its airstrips, shipping, and fortifications, encounters a Japanese army cargo ship. In the ensuing action, destroyers USS Farenholt, USS Buchanan, USS Lansdowne, USS Woodworth and USS Lardner sink the enemy freighter. Japanese shore batteries subsequently give DesRon 12 a warm reception, damaging USS Buchanan and USS Farenholt. 

PTO: In the Pacific, USN submarines sink two fleet tankers, an army cargo ship and a merchant cargo ship.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): XI Bomber Command (Air Striking Group Task Group 90.1) is directed to conduct armed photographic reconnaissance missions in the Kurile Islands, day or night, as weather permits.
HQ 28th Bombardment Group (Composite) moves from Adak to Shemya.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 B-25s and P-51s demolish warehouses in Naba and Hopin, attack bridges at Yeu, Bawgyo and Tantabin, and strafe railroad cars and tracks at Tangon, Namyao, and Pyintha; the Tantabin bridge is rendered unusable while approaches of the Ye-u and Bawgyo bridges are damaged.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 B-25s from Nanning, China attack targets at Tourane, French Indochina, destroying 5 warehouses and a hangar at the airfield and a locomotive and 4 buildings at the railroad yard.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama Island attack Wotje and Jaluit Atolls; P-40s from Makin bomb and strafe targets on Mille Atoll. 27th and 38th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Nanumea begin operating from Abemama and Makin respectively, with B-24s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive bomber strike on Vunapope supply and shipping facilities; 22 B-25s, with fighter support, follow up with the day's second strike on Vunapope; shortly afterwards, 17 P-38s strike the same target; 12 P-39s bomb and strafe Monoitu, Ruisei, Makapeko and Mawareka.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Wewak and Momote; B-25s, along with P-39s, hit the Madang-Alexishafen area and A-20s hit Angorum.

PTO: The US submarine Grayback, commanded by John A. Moore, is sunk by aircraft South of Okinawa. All hands are lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-51s and A-36s and 2 B-25s hit ammunition dumps near the Kamaing-Walawbum road, warehouses, railroad and power facilities, bridges, and targets of opportunity in the Ye-u and Tindeinyan areas.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s fly a sea sweep from Vinh to Nam Dinh, bombing the Nam Dinh distillery and railroad yards; no ships are sighted. 8 P-40s hit the railroad bridge at Puchi, China, rendering it unusable.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s and P-40s from Makin pound Jaluit and Mille Atolls, while B-25s from Abemama Island hit Wotje and Mille Atolls; B-24s from Makin and Tarawa bomb Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 16 P-39s strafe barges and other targets of opportunity along the SW coast of Bougainville Island throughout the day. Vunapope is attacked by 21 B-24s and 24 B-25s (both forces supported by fighter escorts) and by 14 P-38s; P-40s and USN fighters cover a USN dive bomber strike on Lakunai AA positions. 3 P-38s strafe a radar station at Cape Saint George. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Colonel Jarred V Crabb becomes Commanding General V Bomber Command. 30+ B-24s, with P-40 support, hit airfields at Boram, Wewak, and Tadji, 27 B-25s hit the Hansa Bay area, and over 30 A-20s attack Alexishafen and Marakum village with RAAF Vultee Vengances attack Alexishafen. Vengance A27-83 is lost. 30+ other B-25s attack Momote, Lorengau and other targets. P-39s maintain armed reconnaissance over New Britain. Lost on a reef is SS President Grant.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Shemya search for enemy shipping; 1 B-24 crashes during takeoff, the others find nothing.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s hit bridges and trains between Pintha and Kinu; 1 bridge is damaged and several boxcars are destroyed; 13 B-24s bomb the marshalling yard at Mandalay and targets of opportunity at Akyab, Monywa, and Pakokku; P-51s, A-36s and P-40s attack bridges, radio stations, supply dumps, bivouacs, troop concentrations, railroad by-passes, AA positions, and other targets at Seton, Sinkan, Ye-u, Kawlin, Loilaw, Namkwin, Shaduzup, and the Mogaung-Kamaing area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe the airfield at Myitkyina, Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin strafe and bomb the runway and radio installation on Mille Atoll; B-25s from Tarawa Atoll pound the airfield on Wotje Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 22 B-25s, with fighter escort, pound Rabaul; 9 minutes later 12 P-38s glide-bomb Rabaul; 2 minutes afterward 11 B-24s pound the same target; 6 other B-24s bomb Rapopo; P-40s and US Navy fighters escort USN dive bombers in a strike on Vunapope; P-39s attack Monoitu Mission. 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Guadalcanal Island with B-24s, begins operating from Munda, New Georgia Island.

Father Benson writes in Prisoner's Base and Home Again:
"Feb 28. March of of 100 Liberators and 200 dive-bombers. Earth trembled. We all expected the end. Entrance to the tunnels blown in. 20 great craters in the banana grove. All been living in tunnels for eight days now... That raid on the 28th was the most terrible and agonizing we ever had to endure." 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 23 B-24s and 39 A-20s thoroughly pound the Hansa Bay area. Nearly 20 other B-24s bomb Nubia and Awar Airfields. In preparation for the Allied landing, 50+ B-25s and B-24s pound Momote, Lorengau and other targets. 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Dobodura to Cape Gloucester with P-38s. Lost is B-24D "Milk Run/Hit Parader" 42-41087.

RAAF - Lost after a mission against Alexishafen is A-31 Vengence A27-83.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25s knock spans out of 2 bridges N of Taungtha and damage bridges S of Myingyan and between Panaing and Mahlaing; 7 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb a radio station at Sinkan, score near misses on a bridge below Kawlin, and knock out 2 bridges in the Ye-u area. 40+ P-51s, A-36s and P-40s hit a supply area S of Seton, camp and stores near Mogaung (at Pagoda Peak), and railroad station at Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-24s pound the warehouse area at Yoyang, causing several fires and secondary explosions; 12 B-25s bomb Yoyang railroad yards; 16 P-40s provide support; 2 B-25s on a sweep of the NE China coast sink 3 sampans and damage a merchant ship at Siachwan Tao; 6 P-40s bomb and strafe ammunition dumps at Kunlong; 12 P-38s and P-51s sink a large motor launch NE of Anking, strafe barracks and 3 tugs in the Teian area, hit barracks NW of Nanchang and strafe railroad installations at Yangsin; 4 P-40s hit a barracks W of Nanchang; 2 B-25s sink a large river craft on the Yangtze River near Chiuhsienchen and damage 2 more nearby.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s bomb Maloelap, Mille and Wotje Atolls; B-25s hit Jaluit and Mille Atolls; P-40s attack Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s, with USN fighter escort, pound the Rabaul area; later 12 P-38s hit targets in the same area. 16 AAF fighters, along with 16 USN fighters, hit targets of opportunity throughout S Bougainville and Shortland. Numerous other fighters, in forces of varying sizes, attack barges and scattered targets of opportunity throughout the N Solomons, Bismarck Archipelago, and waters in between.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Allied amphibious forces land on Los Negros, temporarily taking Momote Airfield and then falling back to the beachhead on Jamandilai Point; weather prevents full air support but 7 B-24s and 8 B-25s manage to attack enemy positions and guns; Other B-24s and A-20s hit Erima, Wewak, Tadji, Awar, and Hollandia. Lost is B-24D 42-72899 and B-25D "BAR-FLY" 41-30593.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): XI Strategic Air Force (Provisional) is activated at Shemya . It includes all units of the XI Bomber Command and XI Fighter Command stationed at Near Island, and is only a tactical operating agency without administrative functions.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-40s score 3 hits on a bridge at Namkwin; 4 others hit the Myitkyina Airfield dispersal area; 56 A-36s and P-51s attack stores and personnel areas at Sawnghka. 93d Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, arrives at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47Ds and enter combat on 14 Aug. Moves in India during March: 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, from Jorhat to Moran with P-40s; 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector (attached to Tenth Air Force), based at Gushkara, India, sends detachments to Chakulia and Kharagpur with P-51s (first mission is 28 Mar).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 14 B-25s and 16 P-40s pound a military zone in the NE part of Nanchang, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s and P-40s from Makin hit Jaluit and Mille Atolls, Marshall while B-25s pound Maloelap Atoll, Marshall . During March, 531st Fighter Squadron, Seventh Air Force, moves from Makin to Bellows Field with A-24s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): B-24s bomb Kahili; P-38s hit Ballale and Buka; P-39s bomb and strafe Monoitu Mission, Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s and B-25s drop supplies to Allied pound forces on Los Negros. Aircraft, pound Hansa Bay, Awar Point, an airfield in the Wewak area, and enemy installations and positions at Madang, Alexishafen, and Saiba. Detachment of 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, ceases operating from Port Moresby and returns to Finschhafen with F-5s. Moves in New Guinea during Mar: HQ 309th Bombardment Wing from Lae to Saidor; 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Reconnaissance Group, from Dobodura to Finschhafen with B-25s; 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), from Dobodura to Nadzab with B-24s.

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: US troops defending Los Negros drive off Japanese attacks on the perimeter. 30 B-24s and B-25s hit Los Negros and Lorengau.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 9 B-24s fly a futile shipping search over the Kurile; turned back by a weather front, they either jettison or bring back their bombs.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 P-51s bomb artillery positions in the Maingkwan area; 20 P-40s hit a fuel dump at Myitkyina, artillery at Shingban, and trucks on a road near Walawbum; 8 A-36s and P-51s hit an encampment on Pagoda Peak near Mogaung. HQ 81st Fighter Group arrives at Karachi, India from Italy.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s sink a small steamer near Mon Cay and bomb railroad shops and coal treating plant at Campho. In China, 10 P-38s damage 2 bridges and strafe 2 barracks areas N of Nanchang; 2 P-40s bomb and strafe the airfield and barracks at Kengtung.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24's from Makin and Abemama, Gilbert bomb Ponape and Kusaie, Caroline. B-25s bomb Maloelap Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain in the Admiralty , P-40s join USN fighters in covering a USN dive bomber strike on shipping installations in the Keravia Bay area; 12 B-25s pound Rabaul while 11 others, with USN fighter support, bomb Rapopo; shortly afterwards, 20 escorted B-24's blast the town area of Rabaul; 14 P-38s follow immediately with a strike on the same target. P-39s hit Japanese-occupied Piano and Monoitu Missions on Bougainville. 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, based in the Russells begins operating from Bougainville with P-39s; the squadron will convert to P-38s in Apr.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 80+ B-24s and P-40s hit the Hansa Bay area, the airstrip at Nubia, and the Madang-Alexishafen area. 60+ B-25s and A-20s pound enemy forces on Los Negros as Allied ground forces occupy Momote Airfield; P-47s providing cover for the B-25s claim 7 enemy fighters shot down.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 9 B-24s take off from Shemya to search for enemy shipping, but return due to heavy icing and squalls; 6 P-40s fly a search mission between Shemya and halfway to Attu; and HQ XI Bomber Command moves from Adak to Shemya.

KURILES: SHirakami IJN, Japanese Minelayer, Sunk south of the Kuriles in a collision with army transport Nachiran Maru.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 22 B-25s, some supported by Royal Air Force (RAF) Spitfires and Hurricanes, bomb the Ft White area; 10 B-25s and 4 P-51s pound airfields at Katha, Mawlu and Shwebo; 12 B-25s and 8 P-51s hit railroad targets and a warehouse at Kyaikthin and Kyunhla; 14 B-24s covered by 22 P-40s hit airfields at Lashio, Hsenwi and Loiwing; 70+ P-40s, A-36s, P-51s, and B-25s hit fuel storage, supply areas, roads, and other
targets over widespread areas of Burma, including Shingban, Myitkyina, Zigyun, Mogaung, Manywet, and Washawng; 6 P-38s attack the Okshitpin bridge but the target is not damaged.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-40s damage a coal grading building at Campha Port, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s out of Makin bomb Ponape . B-25s from Tarawa Atoll, Gilbert , hit Maloelap Atoll. This date marks the beginning of Operation FORAGER, the capture of the S Marianas (Saipan, Tinian, and Guam ) for bases for B-29 strikes against Japan. Seventh Air Force aircraft maintain neutralization strikes against airfields in the Caroline and continue hitting Wake and the bypassed Marshalls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s and USN fighters cover a USN dive bomber strike on Rabaul and Simpson Harbor; 24 B-25s follow with an attack on Rabaul, which later in the day is bombed by 20 B-24s. 5 P-38s bomb radar installations at Cape Saint George, while 10 bomb Buka Airfield, Buka, Solomon . P-39s hit targets of opportunity on the E part of Shortland and the W part of Buka.

RNZAF - 18 Squadron F4Us spot a pair of Japanese tanks near Ruri Bay on Bougainville, and return to bomb them. Later, seven more aircraft bomb and strafe them, leaving one on fire and exploding. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-24s hit the Hansa Bay and Alexishafen areas while 20 P-39s attack Madang and Bogadjim and 22 A-20s pound Erima. 14 A-20s and B-25s hit enemy positions on Los Negros.

PACIFIC SUB OPS:
0100: USS Gurnard sinks a civilian cargo ship at 05-53 N, 111-12 E.
2200: USS Pintado sinks the destroyer AKIKAZE at 16-48 N, 117-17 E, NW of Manila.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 60+ A-36s, P-51s and P-40s, and a single B-25 bomb dumps, roads, bivouac area, and other targets in the Seton, Sawnghka, Pinbaw and Walawbum areas; numerous fighters carry out patrol and armed reconnaissance sorties in the Sumprabum area. 459th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Kurmitola to Chittagong with P-38s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s and 23 P-40s (16 of them Chinese) pound the airfield at Kiungshan; the airfield is heavily damaged and several parked aircraft are destroyed; 17 Japanese aircraft are claimed shot
down; 4 P-38s and 2 Chinese B-25s claim a freighter, a tanker, and a motor launch sunk in the Shihhweiyao and Wuhu areas; 6 waves of Japanese aircraft bomb the airfield at Suichwan, causing considerable damage. In French
Indochina, 6 B-25s bomb the Thanh Hoa chromium mine and Campha Port; 2 P-40s strafe railroad yards and warehouses at Hongay and Campha Port; 5 P-40s are dispatched to bomb Cao Bang but because of bad weather attack Chinese-held Lungchow, China by mistake.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin bomb and strafe runways at Mille Atoll. B-25s from Tarawa Atoll bomb airfield installations and runways in Wotje Atoll.

RNZAF - In the morning, the remaining two Japanese tanks at Ruri Bay are attacked yesterday were discovered camoflaged by a Boomerang and attacked by three other 18 Squadron F4Us, but they arrived too late to destroy them.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , P-40s join USN fighters and dive bombers in a strike on AA positions and targets of opportunity in the Rabaul area; 4 patrolling Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) Venturas hit targets of opportunity along both coasts and at Vunalama and Mandres Plantations; 48 B-25s and 12 P-38s, along with 20+ USN fighters, hit the Rabaul town area in 3 closely spaced attacks. P-38s also attack targets of opportunity on Duke of York , Admiralty . 12 P-39s hit Monoitu and targets of opportunity along the SW coast of Bougainville. RNZAF Venturas join USN planes in attacks on Japanese embarkation ports around Choiseul Bay. Shortland targets of opportunity are hit by P-40s on patrol.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 20+ A-20s and B-25s support ground forces on Los Negros. More than 30 B-24s with fighter escort, pound airfields in the Wewak area; 20+ other B-24s bomb Hollandia; and A-20s bomb buildings and gun positions in the Saidor area. Moves in New Guinea: HQ 38th Bombardment Group (Medium) from Port Moresby to Nadzab; HQ 43d Bombardment Group from Dobodura to Nadzab. Lost is P-38G "Veni Vidi Vici" 42-12705 on a patrol mission.

LOS NEGROS - The Japanese on the island launch a series of suicide charges, and fail to route the Americans.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-25s, A-36s, P-51s and P-40s fly more than 60 sorties against targets in Burma, including artillery positions, storage areas, ground troops, roads, and a bridge; the targets are in the Zigon,
Shingban, and Myitkyina areas.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s bomb and strafe Chiengmai Airfield, destroying 9 aircraft, the water tower and nearby railroad station; the barracks area is also damaged.

EASTERN AIR COMMAND (EAC): During the night, British Major General Orde C Wingate's Special Force of long-range penetration troops begin dropping by glider onto Japanese lines of communication in C Burma. US engineer troops drop first, followed by the British 77 and 111 Brigades. USAAF Colonel Philip G Cochran's Air Commando unit flies them in, dropping them on a strip designated Broadway, about 50 miles (80 km) NE of Indaw. Another projected drop site, Piccadilly, is unusable as the Japanese have blocked it with fallen trees. Of 67 gliders dispatched, 32 reach Broadway. 539 men, 3 mules and 65,972 pounds (29,925 kg) of supplies are safely put down, including such items as bulldozers and lighting apparatus.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-40s from Makin carry out fighter-bomber mission against runways and airfield installations at Mille Atoll; B-25s hit Maloelap and Mille Atolls; B-24s bomb Ponape and last resort targets at Kusaie and Mille Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 22 B-25s, with USN fighter escort, bomb Simpson Harbor; 4 RNZAF Venturas on patrol hit barges anchored off a supply dock at nearby Raulavat Plantation; 9 B-24s follow with a raid on the Rabaul town area; 13 B-24, with USN fighters covering, blast the revetment area and airstrip at Tobera; 11 P-38s hit Borpop Airfield, and P-40s and USN fighters hit barges at Kabanga Bay and off the Warangoi River; 16 P-39s attack AA positions at Monoitu bridge, and 3 P-38s hit Siar.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): About 30 B-24s bomb enemy positions on Los Negros. In NE Nea Guinea, elements of the US 32d Infantry Division land at Yaula; A-20s bomb and strafe the area; P-39's pound the areas around Madang and Erima; P-47 sweep the Wewak / Dagua area. Lost are P-47D "Fiery Ginger IV" 42-22668, B-24D "Ready, Willing Able" 42-41135 and F5B Lightning 42-67360. Australian ground forces break out of the Ramu Valley and Japanese retreat toward Madang. 71st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25s.

RAAF: Crashed on Goodenough is Beaufort A9-480.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s knock the center span out of the Sittang bridge and blast 2 AA positions; 14 B-25s lay mines around Kham Yai , bomb nearby Prong , and hit the marshalling yard at
Pegu; 18 P-51s and P-40s attack Sawnghka bridge with poor results, start fires near Lalawng Ga, and bomb dumps near Walawbum. A flight of the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, AAF India-Burma Sector (attached to Tenth Air Force), begins operating from Kisselbari, India with P-40s; the squadron is based at Guskhara.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s and P-40s from Makin bomb and strafe runways at Mille Atoll. B-25s from Tarawa Atoll pound the airfield at Wotje Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville, P-39s hit Monoitu Mission and huts and bridge on the Miwo River. 24 B-25s with fighter escort, pound Tobera, while 24 B-24s and 12 P-38s hit Kavieng and Panapai Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s continue to hit Japanese forces on Los Negros. B-24s bomb the airstrip and other targets in the Awar-Nubia area; P-39s and RAAF aircraft hit Japanese forces around Madang. P-39s and P-38s strafe and dive-bomb the Cape Hoskins-Talasea area as US Marines land about midway up the coast of the Willaumez Peninsula in preparation for a drive on Talasea. 405th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25s. Lost is C-47A "Our Lillian Ethel Form 1A" 42-24228.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian , B-24s and B-25s fly a negative search mission for an enemy submarine.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-51s and A-36s on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity from Walawbum to Shaduzup; 2 B-25s hit troop concentrations NW of Shaduzup and another attacks road bridge and barges near Shwebo and along the Irrawaddy River; offensive reconnaissance over several airfields in Burma results in no major action.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Abemama hit Kusaie and Jaluit Atoll. P-40s bomb and strafe the airfield at Mille Atoll. B-25s pound runways, AA positions, storage areas, and barracks on Taroa.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s, with USN fighter support, hit Tobera Airfield; 19 P-40s bomb and strafe Rabaul. 24 B-24s and 14 P-38s hit Panapai Airfield. Fighter aircraft pound tactical targets on Bougainville including Koromira Mission, a supply area on the Jaba River, and bivouac S of the Maririei River near Menoavi.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s and B-25s continue to hit targets on Los Negros and other of the Admiralty and bomb Boram Airfield. P-38s and RAAF aircraft attack targets in the Talasea area of New Britain. 823d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25s.

USN: Sunk is PT-337.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian , bombers fly negative search and patrol missions for an enemy submarine; B-24s fly cover for a convoy en route from Adak to Shemya.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-51s hit the airfields at Anisakan, Shwebo, and Onbauk, destroying 30+ Japanese aircraft; later 5 B-25s and 2 P-51s hit Shwebo, scoring hits along the runway and in the dispersal area and leaving several Japanese aircraft aflame; 3 B-25s hit 2 bridges at Lalawng Ga and Warazup, knocking out the latter; and 16 A-36s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity from Chanmoi to Shaduzup.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Kunming, China with P-51s sends a detachment to operate from Nanning.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, striking from Makin bomb Ponape and Kusaie. A-24s and P-40s, also from Makin , bomb and strafe runways and AA positions at Mille Atoll. Tarawa Atoll-based B-25s pound Wotje Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 23 B-24s and 23 B-25s pound Rabaul, blasting Chinatown and the wharf area; 46 P-40s and P-39s pound the dock area E of Rabaul; 9 P-38s, turning back from Rabaul bomb Buka Airfield on Buka. 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), based in the Renard Field with B-25s begins operating from Stirling

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s carry out a number of low-level strikes as Allied ground forces capture Lombrun Plantation, virtually completing the capture of the island. 70+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s bomb Nubia and Awar airstrips; the bombers and escorting fighters claim 17 aircraft shot down in the Wewak area. Lost over Aitape is P-38J 42-103987. Fighters continue to strafe coastal targets in NE New Guinea and on New Britain. 822d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-24s bomb Tavoy Airfield and office area while 8 others hit the town of Mogaung; the town area, supply dumps and road bridge at Kamaing are pounded by 10 B-24s, 16 P-51s, and 10 P-40s; the bridge is knocked out; 10 B-25s score numerous hits on airstrips at Indaw and Katha; and P-51s, P-40s, and A-36s hit storage at Pyindaw, and support ground forces at Walawbum and Shaduzup.

BURMA: Indaw: Operation Thursday, one of the most spectacular operations of the war in Burma, was launched when Brigadier Wingate's Chindits struck again some 200 miles behind the Japanese front lines. At dusk on 5 March, 9,000 members of two brigades began flying into an area known as "Broadway" in gliders. A third brigade is marching into enemy territory, but stores, mules and equipment have been flown in. "Broadway" is 50 miles northeast of Indaw, and Wingate's task is to sever the arteries of supply to the enemy forces opposing General Stilwell's march towards Myitkyina from the north and the advance of the Chinese troops from Yunnan.
The expedition was nearly cancelled when aerial photographs showed logs laid by the Japanese obstructing the ground at "Piccadilly" - 20 miles south of "Broadway" - where gliders crashed on landing, killing 31 crewmen. But landings at "Broadway" went ahead, and in 12 hours engineers had prepared an airstrip. The next night 55 DC-3 Dakota transports landed. The operation is to be supplied by air, and casualties are to be flown out by No. 1 Air Commando of the USAAF. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 18 Chinese-American Composite Wing (CACW) B-25s and 24 Chinese P-40s pound a foundry and floating docks at Shihhweiyao, China. In French Indochina, 40+ P-40s carry out several sea sweeps off the coast and fly armed reconnaissance over the NE; the fighters damage vessels off Campha Port, strafe the airfield at Mon Cay, bomb the airfield at Weichow (causing heavy damage), hit barracks at Luc Nam, damage vessels at Hongay and bomb military installations at Cao Bang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s based on Abemama attack Taroa. B-24s from Tarawa Atoll hit Ponape and Kusaie.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 24 B-25s bomb the dock area along the N shore of Simpson Harbor at Rabaul; 19 B-24s follow with a strike on Rabaul town and wharf area and also hit airfields in the vicinity; and 40+ P-39s and P-40s hit the dock area E of Simpson Harbor. At Empress Augusta Bay, Bougainville , 2 squadrons of B-25s hit Japanese installations on the nearby hills. Detachment of 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), begins operating from Munda, New Georgia with F-5s; the squadron is based on Guadalcanal , Solomon .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s pound Lorengau and other targets on Manus. Numerous other Fifth Air Force aircraft carry out armed reconnaissance over wide reaches of the SWPA, attacking a variety of targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 B-24s pound the town areas of Mogaung and Kamaing during the afternoon, following an earlier B-25 raid on Kamaing; 40+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s hit gun positions S of Walawbum, troops and storage areas W of Mogaung at Pahok, trains near Myitnge and Anisakan, the airfield at Anisakan, and the town area of Laban.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-24s bomb Kowloon Docks; B-25s from Suichwan sink a motor launch and damage 2 cargo vessels and a barge in the Anking area; escorting P-38s shoot down several interceptors; P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance bomb or strafe barracks and shipping at Foochow, airfield and barracks at Nanchang, factory, barracks, and bridge near Sienning, and in French Indochina, freighters at Hongay and Campha Port, barracks at Ha Coi, and the area E of Lang Son.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A-24s and P-40s from Makin and B-25s from Tarawa Atoll attack airfields, AA positions and radio installations at Mille and Wotje Atolls. B-25s, operating out of Engebi (secured by invading forces on 22 Feb) for the first time, bomb Kusaie.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-40s and P-39s attack the Vunapope supply area; 19 B-24s pound the Rabaul area, starting several large fires. 40 B-25s hit Japanese positions in the hills near Empress Augusta Bay; P-39s attack targets at Kepiai Plantation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 11 B-25s bomb Lorengau and several targets of opportunity on Manus. B-24s and P-39s, operating singly or in pairs, attack numerous scattered targets of opportunity throughout the SWPA during armed reconnaissance flights.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ fighter-bombers (P-40s, P-51s and A-36s) and 2 B-25s hit fuel and ammunition dumps, gun positions, roads and general targets of opportunity in or near Saungka, Pandaw, Walawbum, Labang Gahtawng, Shaduzup and Mogaung.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 10 P-40s damage 3 barges at Campha Port, hit buildings on Weichow , China and attack the town area at Ha Coi.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, operating out of Kwajalein, for first time, carry out the Seventh's first raid from the Marshall against Wake. P-40s and B-25s, operating from bases in the Gilbert , pound Mille and Maloelap Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ B-24s and B-25s, supported by 20+ P-38s, pound Rabaul town area; and 20 P-40s bomb Vunapope. On Bougainville , 43 P-40s bomb the Mosigetta area while 4 B-24s pound Monoitu Mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 12 B-25s pound Lorengau while 7 B-24s bomb enemy positions to the W of the town, as the preliminaries for invasion of Manus increase. 80+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s hit Boram Airfield while 40+ A-20s and P-39s attack targets in the Madang area; P-47s strafe the Hansa Bay area; other aircraft carry out armed reconnaissance and sweeps over wide reaches of NE New Guinea and the New Britain coastal areas. 64th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with B-24s. Lost are B-24D "Heaven Can Wait" 42-41216 and P-47D 42-22896.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-40s, A-36s, and P-51s, along with a single B-25, pound troops and supply areas at Shedwiyang and near Kamaing, bomb the town of Shaduzup, and hit storage areas near Manywet and Malakawng.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll bomb Mille, Wotje and Maloelap Atolls and Nauru , Gilbert . B-25s hit Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 22 B-25s, with USN fighter cover, pound the Rabaul area, concentrating on the N rim of Simpson Harbor; 18 B-24s, with USN fighter cover, follow with a strike against Rabaul customs wharf area; the B-24 strike is followed by an attack on the town area of Rabaul by 64 P-40s, P-38s, and P-39s. Missing is P-39Q 44-2451.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 12 B-25s hit enemy positions and communication at Lorengau as landings on small offshore continue with a beachhead being established on Hauwei. 40+ B-24s B-25s, and A-20s hit the Wewak, New Guinea area. Lost on a ferry flight is B-24J 42-100205. 403d Bombardment Squadron, 43d Bombardment Group, moves from Dobodura to Nadzab with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 140+ P-40s, A-36s, and P-51s along with 2 B-25s pound numerous targets of opportunity in the Shaduzup area, knock out a span of a bridge in Shaduzup, hit the town of Loilaw, pound supply and ammunition dumps near Warazup and Seton, and bomb a building area N of Namti.
Air Commando Combat Mission N0. 20. 2:55 Flight Time. Hailakandi, Assam to Wuntho, Burma. The Chindits had established a road block at Wuntho and through radio directions and targeting the area with colored smoke, we were able bomb the Japanese position although no results were noted.
Note: Our missions were very short ones and we usually had an idea of the munitions required before taking off. When working with the Chindits on close support we usually carried fragmentation cluster bombs. There were two types; a 20 pound cluster of 6 per station we dropped from a minimum of 2000 feet (not sure if I have the altitude right) or a parachute type which came in clusters of 3. We could drop these flying from a very low altitude as the chutes delayed the bombs from detonating, giving the aircraft time to get clear. One of my missions included flying with another pilot, this hot shot put 57 fragments into the bottom of our plane when he dropped the load too low. Claimed it was from flak hits but we knew better. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-24s and 4 P-40s attack the airfield and seaplane anchorage at Kiungshan on Hainan ; and 16 P-40s bomb a bridge at Puchi, scoring direct hits on both approaches. HQ 312th Fighter Wing is activated at Kunming, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi bomb Kusaie while B-24s from Tarawa Atoll hit Ponape. B-25s from Abemama and Tarawa Atoll pound Mille Atoll. 38th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nanumea to Kwajalein Atoll; the squadron continues operating from Makin with B-24s until 22 Mar.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 2 B-24s, with USN fighter escort, and 22 B-25s bomb the Rabaul area, hitting the NW part of Rabaul and harbor and waterfront section; and 27 P-39s, P-40s, and P-38s pound the Vunapope supply area. 31st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), ceases operating from Munda, New Georgia with B-24s and returns to base on Guadalcanal.
Fierce fighting continues on Bougainville, Solomon Islands. Heavy US counterattacks begin to blunt the recent gains by the Japanese. Japanese forces ended their attack on American troops on Hill 700, Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 160+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, P-47s, and P-40s thoroughly pound the Wewak, New Guinea area; US aircraft claim 8 interceptors shot down. Other aircraft, operating singly or in flights of 2 or 3, attack several targets in the NE New Guinea-New Britain area. 312th BG strikes Alexishafen and loose three planese due to weather: A-20G 42-54117, A-20G 42-54082 and A-20G 42-54085. In the Admiralties, Hauwei is cleared of enemy opposition and artillery is brought ashore. 340th Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Finschhafen to Saidor with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 90+ P-51s, A-36s, and P-40s, along with 3 B-25s, hit Japanese troops, bridges, dumps, and villages in the Mogaung Valley. Air Commando Combat Mission N0.28. 2:40 Flight Time Hailakandi, Assam to Meza, Burma. Bombed Meza railroad bridges with excellent results. Two direct hits on the bridge and one on tracks just short of the bridge. The fighter dive bombed a truck pontoon bridge a few hundred yards away. Both bridges destroyed. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 Japanese bombers hit airfields at Hengyang and Suichwan; surprise prevents effective interception by AAF fighters.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi bomb Kusaie . B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Wotje Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 22 P-40s and P-39s hit Vunapope; 23 B-24s, with USN fighter cover, bomb the N waterfront area of Simpson Harbor; and 22 B-25s, with USN fighter escort, bomb the E section of town of Rabaul. P-39s, P-38s, P-40s, and USN fighters hit barges and other targets of opportunity around the coast of Bougainville and along the NE coast of New Ireland .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 80+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s, supported by Allied fighters, pound the Wewak area. Lost is P-47D 42-22920. Two force land but the pilots return to duty: P-47D piloted by Murr and P-47D piloted by Schatzman; 17 other B-24s bomb the airfield at Tadji; and 8 A-20s carry out a sweep over the Madang area while 12 bomb the airstrip at Alexishafen. HQ 8th Fighter Group and 35th and 36th Fighter Squadrons move from Cape Gloucester to Nadzab with P-40s and P-47s respectively.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 31 B-24s and 20+ Royal Air Force (RAF) Wellingtons and Beaufighters pound supply dumps and targets of opportunity in the Rangoon area while 8 other B-24s hit barracks near Bangkok; numerous US and RAF medium and fighter-bombers attack villages, Japanese positions, ammunition dumps, tanks, and many other targets of opportunity in the Chin Hills, at Chindwin, in the Mogaung Valley, and in areas around Mandalay. Air Commando Combat Mission N0. 29. 2:35 Flight time Hailakandi, Eassam to Kawlin, Burma. Bombed supply dumps.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein Atoll fly the first Seventh Air Force mission against Truk Atoll, Caroline, hitting Dublon and Eten before dawn; alternate targets of Oroluk Anchorage and Ponape Town are also hit. B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap Atoll. A-24s, P-39s, and P-40s used against Mille and Jaluit Atolls during Operations FLINTLOCK (operations against Kwajalein and Majuro) and CATCHPOLE ( have returned to Oahu for rest and re-equipment. 27th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nanumea to Kwajalein Atoll with B-24s; they have been operating from Abemama since 26 Feb.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Major General Hubert R Harmon, Commanding General Thirteenth Air Force, becomes Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS). 50+ B-25s, P-40s, P-39s and P-38s and USN fighters pound Vunapope supply areas; 24 B-25s, with USN fighter escort, bomb Lakunai Airfield; 22 unescorted B-24s, finding Tobera clouded over, bomb the airfield at Rapopo as a secondary target.

USMC - Marine Bombing Squadron 413 flies its first combat mission over Rabaul in the PBJ (B-25 Mitchell).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 200+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, P-38s, P-47s and P-40s pound Wewak township, blasting docks, warehouses, gun positions, and numerous other targets; fighters claim 11 enemy aircraft shot down. 36 B-25s bomb Tingo village and Lugos Mission area on Manus, where elements of the 1st Cavalry Division make an amphibious landing, take the mission and head E toward Lorengau.

ADMIRALTIES: US 7th 8th Cavalry Divisions land on Manus Island in the Admiralities.
Amplifying the above:
This refers to the 7th and 8th Cavalry Regiments of the 2nd Cavalry Brigade of the 1st Cavalry Division land at Lorengau on Manus. The first landing on Manus was at Los Negros and occurred on 29 Feb 44. The 1st Cavalry Division was the last "square" division in the Army. It also had some commanders with humorous names -- from 19 Apr 41 until 19 Aug 44, it was headed up by Major General IP Swift and then, until Jul 45, by Major General Verne D Mudge. The commander on V-J Day had the much more acceptable moniker of Major General William G Chase. The trend continued in the early days of the Korean War, where the initial commander was Major General Hobart Gay. (Swift and Gay were outstanding officers: Gay had been the right-hand man to Patton through much of the European fighting.)


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s take off from Shemya shortly before midnight 15/16 Mar to fly armed reconnaissance over Matsuwa, Kurile , but turn back prematurely. Some of the bombers jettison their bombloads over the target area.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 6 B-25s damage a bridge at Nattalin near Rangoon, Burma. Air Commando Combat Mission No. 30 2:45 Flight time Hailakandi, Assam to Kalu, Burma.

BURMA: Allied troops take Mawlu, cutting the vital rail link from Mandalay
to Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 P-40s on a Yangtze River sweep damage 2 launches near Yoyang and pound barracks and storage at Sienning.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll and Abemama pound Wotje and Mille Atolls and Ormed , Marshall.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 13 B-24s bomb Vunakanau Airfield, and 12 B-25s follow with a raid on Vunakanau radar installations; 9 B-25s, 12 P-39s, and 11 P-40s hit Vunapope supply areas; 10 P-38s attack Cape Tawui while 11 B-25s pound the N edge of Simpson Harbor; and 7 P-38s strafe barges W of Raluana Point. At Monoitu Mission on Bougainville , a raid by B-24s demolishes several buildings.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): On New Guinea, 70+ B-24s, B-25s and A-20s hit AA positions, buildings and salvage dumps at Wewak and nearby Brandi Plantation; 19 B-25s bomb personnel and storage areas at Nubia; and B-24s and Catalinas attack a Japanese convoy near Hollandia. 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea with F-5s.

NEI: B-24s bomb docks and factory area at Soerabaja, Java.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance over Onnekotan , Kurile , before dawn releasing bombs through the overcast.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 B-24s and 12 P-38s attack supply dumps in the Kalewa area in the Chin Hills region; 30+ B-25s, P-51s and A-36s damage Shweli and Mogaung bridges and hit positions and supply dumps in the Kamaing area; 37 P-40s blast the Myitkyina Airfield; numerous other aircraft fly miscellaneous sorties over the Sumprabum area; and 2 B-25s cause fires among oil installations at Chauk. 24th Photographic Squadron (Heavy), Tenth Air Force, based at Guskhara with F-7s, sends a detachment to operate from Hsinching, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 5 B-25s bomb and strafe boatyards at Vinh and hit lumber stores and sawmills at nearby Ben Thuy.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s and B-25s from Tarawa Atoll bomb, respectively, Ponape and Jaluit Atoll Atoll. 392d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Abemama to Kwajalein Atoll with B-24s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 31 fighter-bombers and 31 B-25s pound supply areas at Vunapope and at Ralum. On Bougainville, a few fighter-bombers hit a Japanese bivouac area on Matchin Bay. 20+ B-24s pound the airstrip at Namatanai, New Ireland.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Almost 100 B-24s, B-25s and A-20s attack the Wewak area; P-38s hit the Hansa Bay area while other B-25s bomb the Madang-Alexishafen area. Soerabaja, Java naval base is bombed by B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 22 B-25s attack villages and oil storage areas near Kalewa while 16 B-24s and 41 RAF Vengeance's pound the same general area hitting Japanese positions and causing many fires; 20+ P-51s and B-25s support ground forces near Chindwin; 14 others hit a truck park and supply area near Mandalay; and 20+ fighter-bombers (P-51s, P-40s and A-36s) bomb the Kamaing area while 10 more damage several riverboats near Katha.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 P-40s on a Yangtze River sweep sink 1 large sailboat and strafe a transport ship at Chiuchiang. In French Indochina, 2 P-40s damage a bridge N of Haiphong and attack targets of opportunity in the area, while 2 others sink 2 large junks at Thuong Mo; 12 P-40s on armed reconnaissance from Nanning, China sink a barge and damage other craft at Quang Yen, sink a transport vessel at Campha Port and damage a nearby bridge, attack a train and several buildings in the Lang Son area, and damage a railroad bridge between Lang Son and Phu Lang Thuong.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 2 B-25s from Engebi bomb and strafe Ponape . 13 B-25s from Abemama bomb Jaluit Atoll while 5 from Tarawa Atoll hit the Atoll with bombs and cannon fire. 1 B-24 from Tarawa Atoll bombs Mille Atoll and photographs Mille and Majuro.

USN - Task Group 50.10 (Rear Admiral W. A. Lee), composed of the Lexington, two battleships, and a destroyer screen, bombed and bombard bypassed Mili.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 12 P-40s pound fuel stores on Keravia Bay; 13 P-38s follow with a strike on an ammunition dump at nearby Cape Tawui; 12 P-39s later hit the Keravia Bay area; and still later, 24 B-24s and 13 B-25s blast the town of Rabaul and foothills nearby. On Bougainville, 18 P-39s, along with several USN fighter-bombers, hit shipping at the mouths of the Jaba and Tavena Rivers.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force) 100+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s continue to pound the Wewak area, hitting AA positions and nearby Brandi Plantation; a Japanese supply convoy reaches Wewak but escapes bombardment. Lost overnight is B-24D "Big Ass Bird II" 42-72801. Lost is A-20G 43-9626.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ B-25s and P-38s hit Wuntho; 70+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s over the Mogaung Valley bomb supply dumps, enemy positions, and targets of opportunity throughout the area, concentrating attacks in and near Kamaing, Mogaung and Sumprabum; and 16 P-51s hit barracks and a supply area at Meiktila Airfield near Mandalay while B-25s hit Indaw. 82d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), arrives at Tezgaon, India from Italy with B-25s; first mission is 21 Apr.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s, 9 P-38s and 3 P-51s on a Yangtze River sweep damage several river vessels, hit a fort at Chihchow and bomb Nanchang Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s pound Wake from Kwajalein. B-25s from Abemama and Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap, Jaluit, and Mille Atolls. 1 B-24 from Tarawa bombs Mille and photographs Mille and Majuro Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 30+ fighter-bombers over the Rabaul area pound an ammunition dump and other targets around Cape Tawui; and 24 B-25s blast the Vunapope area, concentrating on workers' quarters. 24 B-24s bomb Panapai Airstrip causing considerable damage to the runways.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 100+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and P-47s pound the Wewak area, hitting especially hard the Cape Moem and Cape Boram areas; other B-25s and P-39s, along with RAAF aircraft, bomb the Hansa Bay, Nubia, Madang, and Alexishafen areas and hit targets along Bogadjim Road; and 130 B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s virtually destroy a supply convoy proceeding from Wewak toward Hollandia, sinking at least 5 vessels. P-40s attack a bivouac area and AA on Garove , Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In the Arakan area of Burma, 12 RAF Vengeance's hit Japanese positions near Kaladan and Buthidaung while 6 P-38s severely damage a bridge at Lamu; 20+ B-25s and P-51s hit communication and transportation targets in the Katha area; 6 B-24s bomb the Moulmein-Martaban area; and 100+ fighter-bombers strike Mogaung Valley buildings and supply areas, and fuel dumps at Mogaung, Myitkyina, Sumprabum and Sahmaw. 81st Bombardment Group (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), arrives at Tezgaon, India from Italy with B-25s; first mission is 16 Apr.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): Photo reconnaissance sorties are flown orer C China and NE Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 12 B-25s from Tarawa Atoll bomb the radio station and pier on Emidj , Marshall . 1 other B-25 from Tarawa bombs Mille Atoll, rearms at Majuro, and again bombs Mille on the return trip. HQ 30th Bombardment Group moves from Abemama to Kwajalein.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ fighter-bombers hit the Ratawul supply area; later 20+ fighters attack barges in the Rabaul area while 3 RNZAF Venturas blast several buildings at nearby Massava Bay; and 23 B-24s bomb the airfield at Vunakanau while 24 B-25s pound Lakunai. 10 P-40s and P-39s bomb Numa Numa and strafe coastal targets of opportunity. A reconnaissance patrol of snooper B-24s cover US Marines moving onto Emirau , Bismarck Archipelago; a fighter patrol is unnecessary due to unexpected lack of opposition and after the initial landing by the Marines other Allied ground forces move ashore; by the afternoon of 21 Mar the occupation of the is complete and construction of a base begins shortly. 868th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), Thirteenth Air Force, moves from Munda to Los Negros with B-24s; this squadron uses radar-equipped "snooper" B-24s for low-level attacks at night and for pathfinder operations.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 30+ B-24s bomb the airfield at Aitape; 20+ P-39s and A-20s hit Japanese HQ and other targets along the Bogadjim Road while B-25s and P-39s on armed reconnaissance hit targets at Milhanak, along the Gogol River, at Yeschan, Burui Airfield and at Erima; and at night B-24s bomb remnants of a supply convoy off Cape Terabu. On New Britain, P-40s on armed reconnaissance hit villages and barges along the Bangula Bay coast.

(USN) Two escort carriers provided cover and airspot for the battleship and destroyer bombardment of Kavieng and nearby airfields in a covering action for the occupation of Emirau.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 25 B-25s and P-51s destroy 1 bridge and damage another near Meza, pound buildings and targets of opportunity in the Mawlu area and hit a locomotive and several trucks in the Banmauk-Indaw area; 6 P-38s bomb Monywa oil dumps, causing several large fires; and 80+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s hit the town of Manywet, storage area at Myitkyina, buildings at Kamaing and Myitkyina, and warehouses, bypass, and bridge at Hopin. HQ 12th Bombardment Group (Medium) arrives at Tezgaon, India and 83d and 434th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) arrive at Kurmitola, India from Italy with B-25s; first mission is 27 Apr.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Tarawa Atoll hit Mille and Maloelap Atolls and Ponape. Tarawa-based B-25s also pound Maloelap.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 30+ fighter-bombers and 24 B-25s pound the Lakunai Airfield area; 22 B-24s bomb Vunakanau Airfield; and fighters carry out barge sweeps in the Rabaul area. On Bougainville , 14 P-39s hit Numa Numa; small strikes are flown against Monoitu and a bridge at Meive, and fighter-bombers support ground forces and bomb a bivouac along Empress Augusta Bay.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 140+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, P-38s and P-40s attack numerous targets at Kairiru Island, Wewak-Tadji- Hansa Bay-Schouten areas; and P-39s and RAAF fighter-bombers blast Japanese positions in the Madang area. P-40s and A-20s on armed reconnaissance attack targets on New Britain and on Garove to the N.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Japanese troops move into India from Burma and penetrate to 30 miles (48 km) E of Imphal. In Burma, 100+ fighters and fighter-bombers over the Mogaung Valley attack troops, storage, and other targets and cause several fires throughout the area; 20+ P-51s and B-25s carry out ground support missions in the Mawlu area near Katha; near Rangoon 4 B-24s set fire to P-38 damages railroad bridges and several trucks at Pyinmana. 92d Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, arrives at Karachi, India from Italy; they will be equipped with P-47s and enter combat on 1 Jun.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s from Yangkai, China hit several targets in and around Phu Dien Chau, Ha Trung, Dong Giao and Nam Dinh; results include 3 locomotives destroyed and another damaged, 3 125-ft (38 m) steamers damaged, and a bridge roadbed weakened; 1 B-25 is lost.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Abemama and Tarawa Atoll bomb Mille and Jaluit Atolls. 38th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), ceases operating from Makin and returns to base on Kwajalein Atoll with B-24s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville , 30+ fighter-bombers hit a supply area along the Laruma River; a total of 13 B-24s carry out small strikes against Buka, Monoitu, Kahili, and Kara. 23 B-25s pound Lakunai Airfield, 10 B-24s bomb Tobera, and a single B-24 hits Rabaul.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 130+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and P-40s attack the Wewak area, hitting enemy positions, AA guns, storage areas at Wewak, Boram, and Yeschan and hitting shipping offshore at Kairiru Island. Japanese HQ and troops are hit by 25 other aircraft in the Aitape-Tadji area; P-47s hit barges at Alexishafen while P-39s hit a HQ and supply dump along the Bogadjim Road: and A-20s hit barges near Pondo Plantation and hit Ewasse village. 49th FG P-40 bomb the Tadji area. Lost is P-40N piloted by Cash and B-24D "Weezie" 42-41081 on a courier flight. Also P-38J "Marge" 42-103993.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A detachment of the 11th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group, begins operating from Amchitka with P-40s and P-38s; the squadron is based on Adak .

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In the Chin Hills region of Burma, 12 B-24s and 10 P-38s bomb Kalewa, and 9 B-25s attack Kaing and Shwebo; in the Katha area 12 P-51s bomb Naba Station while 12 others join 9 B-25s in attacking ammunition and gas dumps at Indaw; 4 P-40s bomb stores at Kamaing while 30+ other fighters fly armed reconnaissance over the Mogaung Valley in general; and 12 B-24s pound Moulmein jetty and attack Moulmein-Bangkok railroad targets, destroying 2 bridges, damaging several others, and scoring effective hits on 2 trains.
Air Commando Combat Mission N0.36 3:15 Flight Time Hailakandi, Assam to Indaw, Burma. Bombed Japanese supply dumps. Bad weather forced us to land at Broadway. Had to roll 55 gallon gasoline drums through dense elephant grass and refuel using a hand pump. Spent the night on the plane. 
Note: As our missions were low level we had not been carrying any oxygen (none of my crew even had oxygen masks) and could not get over the weather front between Burma and Assam. It was a bit spooky as us fly boys were down and parked some 150 miles behind enemy lines and the night (noises )?. I think the Chindit grunts got a big kick out of our concerns. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, B-25s on a railroad sweep N from Vinh destroy 2 engines and several boxcars at Van Trai Station yards and attack 3 bridges between Vinh and Thanh Hoa. HQ 312th Fighter Wing moves from Kunming to Chengtu, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake; B-25s flying out of Eniwetok Atoll hit Ponape; and Tarawa Atoll-based B-25s strike Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls, commencing a series of B-25 shuttle-missions between Tarawa or Makin and the USN's new base at Majuro which is used as the rearming base for the return strike.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 14 P-38s bomb targets of opportunity at Komaleai Point on Bougainville while 24 B-25s hit the Buka area of Buka after weather prevented scheduled attacks on Rabaul.On New Britain , fighters fly sweeps over Rabaul and general New Ireland area, and 12 P-40s bomb fuel dump at Keravia Bay; 15 B-24s out of 24 dispatched plow through the bad weather and bomb the Ratawul supply area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, nearly 100 B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and P-47s hit numerous targets in the Aitape, Wewak, Alexishafen, and Hansa Bay areas; and B-24s bomb Babo and during the night attack shipping in the Bismarck Sea. On New Britain , 29 P-40s attack Talasea and nearby bivouacs, including Gogosi.

Colgate University professor Harold Whitnail presents a propsal to the US military that recommends bombing Japan's numberous volcanoes, theorizing that explosives might trigger eruptions.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly a photographic mission over Onnekotan .

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In the Mandalay, Burma area 12 B-24s and 10 P-38s bomb Pyingaing dump, 9 B-25s hit Shwebo railroad yards and a nearby factory, and 8 P-51s attack Gokteik Viaduct; 4 P-40s bomb Japanese positions near Shaduzup.
British General Orde Wingate is killed in a plane crash, he had been in charge of organizing guerrilla units throughout Bruma and China. He is replaced by General Lentaigne.
Amplifying the above:
Major General Orde Charles Wingate, 41, Officer Commanding the Long Range Penetration Groups or "Chindits," is killed in an airplane crash in the jungles of Burma. The aircraft involved was a B-25 from the First Air Commando on a return flight from the Chindit base "Broadway" Burma to India. The aircraft was caught in a severe thunderstorm. There were no survivors. Wingate and crew are buried in our National Cemetery at Arlington. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll bomb Jaluit while others, flying out of Eniwetok Atoll, hit Ponape and Ant, Caroline .

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20+ B-25s hit the airstrip at Tobera; a few which lost contact with the formation bomb Vunakanau instead; and 30+ P-38s, P-39s, and P-40s hit Vunapope with incendiary clusters, causing numerous fires.

BOUGAINVILLE: The last major IJA offensive effort in the Solomon Islands ends on Bougainville in the Solomon Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): P-39s and P-40s hit Alexishafen with a dive bombing and strafing attack at midday; a single B-24 bombs nearby Sek; other B-24s on armed reconnaissance score a hit on a minesweeper. Organized Japanese resistance ends on Los Negros and Bougainville, although considerable time will be required for mopping-up operations. HQ 475th Fighter Group moves from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea. Lost on a ferry flight to Horn Island is B-17E "Tojo's Nightmare" 41-2497


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 Shemya based B-24s bomb Kurabu Cape and the N coast of Onnekotan.

CARIBBEAN (Sixth Air Force): 29th and 31st Fighter Squadrons, XXVI Fighter Command, begin a movement from Casa Larga, Panama and Howard Field, Canal Zone respectively, to the US.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-24s hit Mogaung supply dumps, causing fires and much smoke; 12 P-40s bomb the Kamaing area; Japanese aircraft (5 medium bombers and 30 fighters) attack Allied airstrips at Chittagong and Cox's Bazaar, India and Anisakan, Burma; Tenth Air Force and RAF interceptors claim 7 aircraft shot down.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-24s from Chengkung bomb a motor pool and fuel dump at Mangshih, demolishing a sizeable portion of the target area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Advanced HQ Seventh Air Force in Tarawa Atoll is disbanded and the Seventh's operations in the C Pacific forward area are placed under the VII Bomber Command at Kwajalein Atoll. B-25s from Eniwetok Atoll pound Ponape and claim 4 fighters shot down. B-25s from Abemama bomb Maloelap Atoll. HQ VII Bomber Command moves from Tarawa Atoll to Kwajalein Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain , 23 B-25s pound the Ratawul supply area while 34 fighter-bombers hit Keravia Bay fuel stores. On Bougainville , 20+ fighter-bombers hit a Miwo River bridge and nearby bivouac area and bomb a truck park W of the Omoi River.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 100+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s continue pounding of the Wewak area, destroying supply dumps along the coast from Wewak Point to the airfield, a fuel dump W of Boram, and targets along the Sauri road and in the Cape Wom area; other A-20s attack the coastal area around Bunabun Harbor; and B-24s bomb the Babo-Urarom area. On New Britain , P-40s attack a Japanese HQ at Cape Hoskins. On Manus, the last major battle takes place; isolated enemy positions remain to be eliminated. Moves in New Guinea with P-38s: 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, from Cape Gloucester to Nadzab; 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group from Dobodura to Nadzab.

ADMIRALITIES: Japanese resistance nears the end on Manus and Los Negros.

USN: Lost on a mission against Shumshu is PV-1 Ventura 34614.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 3 B-24s and 3 B-25s bomb troops along the Imphal-Tiddim road near Chindwin; 70+ fighter-bombers and a lone B-25 attack targets in the Mogaung Valley area, including airfields at Manywet and Myitkyina, and bridges, roads, railroads and targets of opportunity at Mogaung, Kamaing and Myitkyina; in the Katha area 8 P-51s and 3 B-25s hit a Japanese bivouac NE of Bhamo and claim 6 warehouses destroyed at Nankan. 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth Air Force [attached to 5320th Air Defense Wing (Provisional)] moves from Guskhara to Kisselbari, India with P-40s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s hit the Bakli Bay area on Hainan; 2 merchant vessels are claimed sunk, and damage is done to tracks and loading equipment. 4 P-40s on a sweep of the N coast of the Gulf of Tonkin sink an ore boat and damage 4 barges.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Eniwetok Atoll based B-25s strike Ponape ; B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Jaluit Atoll, rearm at Majuro, and hit Jaluit again on the return flight to Tarawa. Lost is B-25G 42-64832.
US Marines of the 1st Provisional Brigade land on Kili Island and Namorik Atoll, Marshall Islands.
The US submarine Tullibee, commanded by Charles F. Brindupke, is sunk by circular run of own torpedo off Peleliu Island. 79 men are lost, and 1 survivor taken prisoner. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s hit Vunakanau Airfield and 37 fighter-bombers attack supply areas along Talili Bay; B-25s continue to heckle the Rabaul area during the night. In the Bougainville area 3 B-24s and 20 fighter-bombers hit pillboxes and targets of opportunity on off the Tekessi River mouth and near Monoitu; fighter-bombers again support ground forces along Empress Augusta Bay, hitting a supply dump N of the Reini River and enemy positions near the mouths of the Tekessi and Maririei Rivers; the fighter-bombers claim destruction of a bridge over the Puriata River. 24 B-24s on a mission against Truk Atoll fail to reach the target and bomb Pulusuk, Caroline instead; several of the B-24s are forced to land on Green Island because of fuel shortages.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 220+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and fighters hit Wewak, Boram, Cape Wom, Aitape, the Hansa Bay coast, Mushu, and the general area along the N coast of NE New Guinea, blasting storage areas, barges, shipping, grounded aircraft, fuel dumps and enemy troops; other A-20s hit Bunabun Harbor while P-39s hit the Madang area. Lost is A-20G 43-9625. P-39s and P-40s attack Cape Hoskins and troops in the Talasea area. On Manus, A-20s hit buildings and Japanese positions on the S shore. Lost on local flight is B-25D 41-30259. 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, moves from Dobodura to Nadzab, New Guinea with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-24s hit supply dumps at Kamaing, while about 50 fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s hit troops in in the Myitkinya area and support ground forces near Kamaing; in the Katha area 12 B-25s and 16 P-38s and P-51s hit a bridge and railroad facilities near Meza and a railroad near Kawlin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s pound the Viet Tri, French Indochina area, damaging 2 factories, a bridge and several railroad cars. In China 60+ P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s attack troops and buildings at Sienning and Kwanyinchow, hit a bridge, warehouse, and general area at Anyi, damage bridges at Kienchang and Puchi and pound Nanchang Airfield and surrounding areas.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s and B-24s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap, Mille and Wotje Atolls; B-25s from Eniwetok Atoll bomb Jaluit Atoll and strafe and cannonade Ponape ; and a single B-24 from Tarawa Atoll bombs Jabor in Jaluit Atoll. 9th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh Air Force, moves from Hickam Field to Abemama with C-47s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s hit Vunapope with incendiaries; and 34 fighter-bombers follow in rapid succession with another incendiary strike, leaving the entire vicinity in flames. 9 P-40s hit fuel dump at the mouth of Tekessi River on Bougainville.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 200+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, P-47s, P-40s and P-39s attack storage areas, shipping, bridges, fuel dumps, enemy troop concentrations and other targets in areas around Wewak, Hansa Bay, Ulipan Harbor, and Madang. Other aircraft carry out sweeps and armed reconnaissance over New Britain and the Bismarck Sea. 341st Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Finschhafen to Saidor with P-47s.

RAAF: Lost on an operational reconnaissance is Hudson A16-230.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 18th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group, moves from Amchitka to Attu , Aleutian with P-38s.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In the Mogaung Valley of Burma, 8 B-24s bomb the Kamaing storage area, while 60+ fighter-bombers and 9 B-25s furnish ground support in the Sumprabum, Mogaung, and Kamaing areas, and bomb storage and town areas of Manywet, Mohnyin and Kamaing.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s bomb the barracks area at Vinh Yen, French Indochina, scoring direct hits on 4 buildings.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): HQ XX Bomber Command arrives at Kharagpur from the US.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Abemama and Tarawa Atoll pound Jaluit, Mille and Maloelap Atolls; a single B-24 from Kwajalein Atoll, en route to Eniwetok Atoll, bombs Rongelap Atoll, Marshall; and B-24s, flying a night mission from Kwajalein, bomb targets at Truk Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb Tobera Airfield, causing considerable damage to the landing strip; fighter-bombers hit the Ratawul supply area and SW part of Rabaul. On Bougainville , a few P-40s attack the Numa Numa supply area, a single B-24 scores damaging hits on the Japanese-held mission at Monoitu, and other planes hit scattered targets of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s hit Hollandia, New Guinea and Penfoei, Timor. Moves in New Guinea: 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Finschhafen to Nadzab with F-5s; and 418th Night Fighter Squadron, 308th Bombardment Wing, from Dobodura to Finschhafen with P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-51s and B-25s over the Katha area hit the railroad and warehouse at Indaw in support of the ground forces nearby; 12 P-38s join numerous RAF aircraft in strikes on airfields, railroads, riverboats, and a variety of targets in the Mandalay area; 12 B-24s pound the Victoria Lake region near Rangoon; 80+ fighter-bombers and a few B-25s blast targets throughout the Mogaung Valley, including the Waingmaw area, Mogaung, Nanyaseik, guns NE of Kamaing, and numerous scattered fortifications, supply areas, troop concentrations and pillboxes; 80+ other fighters maintain patrol of the Sumprabum area. HQ 1st Air Commando Group is activated at Hailakandi, India; the group consists of a HQ plus the following sections: bomber with B-25s, fighter with P-51s, light-plane with L-1 and L-5s, transport with C-47s, glider with CG-4As and TG-5s and light-cargo with UC-64's.
IJA 31st Division cuts the road between Impal and Kohima at Maran.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 P-40s and 3 P-51s attack the railroad station area at Nanchang, causing much damage to buildings and yards; the fighter-bombers also strafe the airfield and attack a nearby bridge.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Kwajalein Atoll hit Jaluit and Rongelap Atolls; B-25s from Eniwetok Atoll strike Ponape while others from Tarawa Atoll bomb Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls. Lost on a mission against Truk is B-24J 42-73466.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): In the Rabaul area, 19 fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity along the Miwo River and at Mawareka and Kimaku; 8 others abort because of bad weather; fighters sweeping the vicinity of Rabaul strafe shipping in Keravia Bay and knock out a gun position at Cape Tawui; 24 B-25s and 11 P-40s get through the bad weather and pound supply areas at Vunapope and Ratawul, respectively. On Bougainville, a few P-38s hit Numa Numa while other fighter-bombers again support ground forces at the mouth of the Tekessi River. B-24s of the 307th Bombardment Group carry out the first daylight raid on Truk Atoll, bombing the airfield on Eten; the mission is staged from Munda, through Torokina, Bougainville for arming and Nissan, Solomon for refueling before the strike; the unescorted B-24s claim 31 interceptors destroyed, along with almost 50 aircraft on the ground; 2 B-24s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Brigadier General Paul H Prentiss is announced as Commanding General V Air Force Services Command and Brigadier General Warren R Carter as Commanding General 64th Troop Carrier Wing. B-24s bomb Hollandia; B-25s and A-20s pound the Wewak area, hitting targets at Cape Wom and Dagua and attacking shipping throughout the day; Lost is B-25D 41-30040. More A-20s pound the Bogia-Bunabun area and P-39s hit an AA position at Erima; and P-47s and P-40s on a fighter sweep and armed reconnaissance strafe coastal targets of opportunity in NE New Guinea and New Britain.

Moves in New Guinea: HQ 348th Fighter Group from Finschhafen to Saidor; 433d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, from Dobodura to Nadzab with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 6 P-51s hit Anisakan Airfield, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s fly a sea sweep from Kunming, China around Hainan , and across the Gulf of Tonkin to Nam Dinh, French Indochina; en route, a freighter is strafed; 1 B-24s bombs spinning mills at Nam Sinh, causing considerable damage.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein and Eniwetok Atolls hit Truk Atoll before dawn. B-25s from Kwajalein and Tarawa Atolls strike Wotje, Mille, Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls.

USN - Lost on a strike to Palau is TBF Avenger 25217.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 11 B-24s fly a long-range strike against Moen in Truk Atoll; the B-24s score damaging hits on the airfield and claim 11 fighters shot down; 1 B-24 is lost B-24D "Fuzzy Wuzzy" 42-40752; this raid follows a snooper strike by 2 B-24s the previous night. In the Rabaul area, 10 P-38s hit the SW part of the town with incendiaries while 24 B-25s pound nearby Vunapope. On Bougainville fighters and B-25s, operating mainly in pairs, hit a supply area on the Mupeka River and Japanese-occupied areas at the mouths of Puriata and Mamaregu Rivers; fighter-bombers continue to support ground forces along the Empress Augusta Bay perimeter hitting a bivouac and truck park at Numa Numa, fords across the Hongorai River, and a bridge across the Puriata River.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 60+ B-24s, with support from more than 90 P-38s and P-47s, hit Hollandia in the first big daylight raid; airfields and fuel dumps are bombed; a large number of enemy aircraft are destroyed or damaged on the ground; escorting fighters claim about 10 interceptors shot down; B-25s, A-20s, P-47s, P-40s, and P-39s continue to blast Japanese installations and forces in areas around Wewak, Tadji and Madang.

Moves in New Guinea: HQ 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance) to Nadzab from the US; and 342d Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, from Finschhafen Airfield to Saidor Airfield with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s hit the Pinlebu area; 10 P-51s hit Japanese positions near the "Broadway" airstrip; 12 P-40s bomb the Warong area while others patrol around Sumprabum; near Katha 3 B-25s and 6 P-51s hit a warehouse, railroad cars and track at Zawchaung. HQ 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group arrives at Bally, India from the US. The 9th Photographic Reconnaissance, 20th Tactical Reconnaissance and 24th Combat Mapping Squadrons will be assigned on 25 Apr; the 40th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron will be assigned on 18 Jul.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Eniwetok Atoll bomb Truk Atoll in a predawn mission. B-25s from Eniwetok hit Ponape while others, flying out of Tarawa Atoll, pound Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls. 431st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Tarawa Atoll to Kwajalein Atoll with B-24s.
US Naval TF 58, the fast carriers of the 5th Fleet, attack Palau.
Admiral Mineichi Koga, Commander in Chief of the Imperial Japanese Combined Fleet is killed in an air crash. Due to political differences, his successor will not be named immediately.


SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s bomb a Ratawul supply point; 11 P-40s hit Vunapope, and 26 P-39s and P-38s bomb the NE part of Rabaul with incendiaries;

Father Benson writes in Prisoner's Base and Home Again:
"March 31st. Day of a thousand firesl incendiaries everywhere. The last sentance describes what seemed like a deliberat attempt to set the whole of the Gazelle Peninsula on fire. There had been no rain for a week and the blistering sun had turned the vegitation to tinder. The planes came early. Being on the coast we were hit by the first wave of bombers and when we came out of our shelters there were fires everywhere." 

Fighter sweeps over Rabaul and New Ireland continue. 25 fighter-bombers pound the Numa Numa supply area on Bougainville .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 60+ B-24s, with P-38 support, pound Hollandia for the second successive day; 3 airfields in the area are thoroughly blasted and a large number of enemy aircraft destroyed; US aircraft claim 14 interceptors shot down; supplies, enemy troops, and coastal targets in the Tadji, Wewak, and Hansa Bay areas are hit by 120+ A-20s and B-25s.

USN - American F6F Hellcat fighters finish sweeping the Japanese out of the sky over Palau. Mine laying aircraft are used for the first time to block Japanese shipping from escaping the Allied invasion.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 P-38s hit a freight train and damage a factory in the vicinity of Mandalay; near Rangoon, 16 B-24s hit a railroad station and bomb Akyab while 6 B-25s damage a railroad bridge near Nattalin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): A flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, based at Kunming, China begins operating from Liangshan, China with F-4s and F-5s. Moves in China during Apr: HQ 69th Composite Wing from Tsuyung to Kunming; 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung sends the detachment at Tsuyung to Szemao with P-40s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Abemama Island, Gilbert Islands, strike Ponape Island, Caroline Islands; B-24s from Makin and Kwajalein hit Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands; and B-25s from Tarawa bomb Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls, Marshall Islands. 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, moves from Stanley Field to Mokuleia Field, Territory of Hawaii with P-47s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb supply areas at Vunapope and Ratawul; 28 P-39s and P-40s hit the Toboi wharf area at Simpson Harbor; 3 P-40s follow with a strike on oil and coal storage in same general area; fighters maintain sweeps over Rabaul and New Ireland throughout the day and B-25s harass Rabaul during the night of 1/2 Apr. On Bougainville, 12 P-38s bomb the mission at Monoitu and 12 P-40s hit Numa Numa supply dumps. The detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), operating from Munda, with F-5s returns to base on Guadalcanal. Lost is SB-24D "Sergeant Stripes... Forever!" Serial Number 42-63805.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s and A-20s hit the Tadji and Hansa Bay area; B-24s bomb Boela; and B-25s attack Penfoei, Timor Island, Lesser Sunda Islands. Moves in New Guinea during Apr: 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, from Garbutt Field, Townsville, Australia to Port Moresby with C-47s; 63d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), from Dobodura to Nadzab with B-24s.
NEI: B-24s bomb Boela on Ceram Island in Moluccas Islands, and B-25s attack Penfoei on Timor Island
in the Lesser Sunda Islands. 

PTO: Caroline Islands - Aircraft of Task Force 58 commence an all-out attack against Woleai Atoll and a minor raid on Ulithi Atoll in the Caroline Islands. This concludes three days of attacks against targets in the western Carolines including the Palau Islands. During these three days, the USN estimates that the Japanese lost 150 aircraft in the air and on the ground; and two destroyers, four escort ships and
several auxiliary and merchant vessels. Aerial mines are also dropped in the main fleet anchorage in the Palau Islands which will block it for six weeks. US losses are 58 aircraft and 18 airmen. During the 3 days of attacks, 130,000 tons of shipping is sunk.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-40s bomb Kamaing while 6 P-51s over the Katha area hit trucks near Bhamo and a storage area at Indaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s on a sea sweep from Hong Kong to Formosa bomb a 215-ft (66 m) ship (reported sunk) and damage a large motor launch.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): First operational B-29, piloted by Colonel Leonard F Harman, lands at Chakulia, India. HQ 40th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) arrives at Chakulia, India from the US.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Eniwetok Atoll, hit Truk Atoll during the night of 1/2 Apr. During the day B-25s bomb Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls.
The USN's Task Unit 57.10.9, composed of destroyer escort USS Sanders (DE-40), tank landing ship USS LST-127 and infantry landing craft LCI-346 and LCI-449 occupies Mejit Island. The small Japanese force that opposes the occupation is wiped out by gunfire support provided by the LCIs.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 31 B-24s fly a strike against Dublon Island, Truk Atoll, causing considerable damage to the warehouse and dock areas; the bombers claim 30+ fighters downed; 4 B-24s are lost. 40+ fighter-bombers over Rabaul hit the SE part of town, the Toboi wharf area, and N section of town along the Malaguna road; and 7 B-25s hit Raluana Point while 23 pound Lakunai Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 120+ bombers and fighters continue to hit targets in areas around Wewak, Hansa Bay, Madang, Bogadjim, and other points along the NE coastline. B-25s hit Dili and Penfoei and Rambutyo Island, Bismarck Archipelago. 310th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, moves from Dobodura to Saidor with P-47s. Lost on a supply drop is P-70 42-33143 near Bogia.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s damage the Tangon bridge while 6 P-51s hit Anisakan airstrip in the Mandalay area; 20+ fighter-bombers and 6 B-25s hit targets of opportunity S of Mupaw Ga and W of Mogaung, troops near Bhamo, and knock out a bridge near Mogaung; during the night of 3/4 Apr 16 B-24s bomb oil and power facilities at Yenangyaung, Chauk, and Lanywa while 8 P-38s hit Meiktila Airfield.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 rocket-firing P-40s, with 8 other as top cover, damage 2 large river boats between Hengyang and Ichang. In French Indochina, 4 P-40s flying a Red River sweep from Vinh Yen to Dong Cuong sink 4 small boats, damage 3 more, and strafe 50-100 persons at a loading point on the river; and 3 B-24s lay mines in the Haiphong area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll during the night of 2/3 Apr, bomb Truk Atoll. B-25s from Abemama Island follow with a daytime attack on Ponape Island; other B-25s from Abemama and Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls. 98th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Tarawa Atoll to Eniwetok Atoll with B-24s.

PTO: In the Pacific, US submarine USS Pollack sinks an Japanese Army cargo ship south of Japan.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 23 B-25s pound the NE section of Rabaul; this strike follows larger than usual (6 B-25s) heckling raids during the night of 2/3 Apr; and 50+ fighter-bombers blast fuel stores at Keravia Bay. On Bougainville Island, AAF and US Navy (USN) fighters strafe the Numa Numa trail area and maintain patrols. 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, based in the Russells ceases operating from Bougainville Island with P-38s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 300+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s blast airfields at Hollandia; most of the remaining Japanese airplanes there are destroyed; of 60 intercepting Japanese fighters, 26 are claimed shot down; air opposition from Hollandia is very light hereafter; 50+ P-40s, P-47s, and P-39s hit villages, communications, AA positions, and other targets in areas around Wewak, Hansa Bay, Bogia and Madang; and B-24s hit Langgoer and B-25s bomb the Babo area and Penfoei on Timor Island. HQ 58th Fighter Group and 69th Fighter Squadron move from Dobodura to Saidor with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

ZONE OF INTERIOR: HQ Twentieth Air Force is activated in Washington, DC.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The Japanese begin their move towards India by attacking Kohima, an offensive doomed to failure by supply problems and typhoon season. The Japanese would loose over 30,000 men to disease and starvation. In Burma, 120+ fighter-bombers and 4 B-25s hit rail lines, storage areas and Japanese held villages around Mogaung and Myitkyina and support ground forces near Kamaing and Myitkyina; during the night of 4/5 Apr, 14 B-24s bomb the Moulmein railroad yards and jetties and hit a Japanese HQ nearby at Nagorn Sawarn; and 25 P-51s and P-38s attack Aungban and Anisakan Airfields.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-38s on armed reconnaissance strafe and destroy 2 big fuel dumps, 12 fuel trucks, and 15-20 troops in the Wan Mong Kang, Burma area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, flying out of the Gilbert Islands, bomb Truk Atoll during the night. B-25s, from Abemama Island and Tarawa Atoll, followup during the day with raids on Ponape Island, and Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 12 P-40s hit a barge hideout in Gazelle Harbor; 10 B-25s (rained out of Rabaul, New Britain Island) bomb Buka Airfield on Buka Island, 23 P-39s hit the Aitara area, and 11 P-40s bomb the Mamaregu barge hideout; 24 P-38s pound Mamagata, Dio Dio, and the Miwo River area; and ground support missions along Empress Augusta Bay are carried out by a variety of fighters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50+ B-24s pound the Wewak area; and 12 P-39s hit villages, bridges and wooded areas along the coast from Cape Gourdon to Bogia.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 B-24s bomb the railroad from Moulmein to Kanchanaburi, destroying 3 bridges, damaging several others, and causing much damage to track and railroad cars.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-40s from Yungning, China pound a railroad siding at Na Cham, French Indochina, destroying 8 boxcars and a considerable amount of track.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap Atoll, bomb up again at Majuro, Marshall Islands, and hit Jaluit Atoll during the return trip. HQ 11th Bombardment Group moves from Tarawa Atoll to Kwajalein Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s bomb Kara (Bougainville). Bad weather cancels all missions against targets in the Bismarck Archipelago.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 270+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and P-38s hit Hollandia town and dock area and villages and stores around Humboldt Bay. Lost is A-20G 43-9469. P-47s and P-40s blast numerous targets in the Hansa Bay-Bogia and Wewak areas; and B-24s hit Kaimana and Efman Island. Units moving from Dobodura to Saidor: 82d Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, with P-39s; and 311th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, with P-47s.
NEI: EAST INDIES: Fifth Air Force B-25s bomb Koepang on Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2009)

ZONE OF INTERIOR: General of the Army Henry H "Hap" Arnold assumes command of the Twentieth Air Force at Washington, DC where HQ will remain until Jul 45. Chief of Staff is Brigadier General Haywood S Hansell, Jr (currently Deputy Chief of Air Staff), with Colonel Cecil E Combs as his deputy for operations.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s damage railroad and rolling stock at Shwebo. 80+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s hit troops in the Namti area, support ground forces NE of Kamaing, damage a bridge near Myitkyina, and hit troops, oil dumps, and supplies at Mogaung and Manywet.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-40s from Suichwan pound a barrack SW of Nanchang, causing heavy damage; a B-25 strike during the night of 6/7 Apr on airfields near Canton is curtailed by bad weather; only 1 B-25 reaches the target, dropping fragmentation bombs on revetments.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake. B-25s from Eniwetok Atoll hit Ponape twice. B-25s from Abemama Island bomb Jaluit Atoll, rearm at Majuro, and hit Maloelap Atoll during the return flight.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 34 B-24s pound Dublon Island, Truk Atoll. 22 B-25s bomb Lakunai Airfield and revetment area; 30+ fighter-bombers bomb the vicinity of Toboi wharf with incendiaries while 20+ others carry out incendiary strike on Vunapope, causing severe destruction to several buildings; and fighters maintain a sweep over Rabaul and New Ireland Island areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): P-39s, P-40s and P-47s continue to pound coastal targets in the Wewak, Aitape, and Madang areas and at numerous other points along the coast.
NEI: B-25s bomb Koepang, Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s dispatched to destroy a convoy, believed SE of Matsuwa Island, Kurile Islands, turn back due to engine, navigation and weather difficulties. A flight of F-7As of the 2d Photographic Charting Squadron, 1st Photographic Charting Group, 311th Photographic Wing (Mapping and Charting), arrives in the Aleutian Islands; its mission is mapping of the Kurile Islands. The squadron is based at Peterson Field, Colorado Springs, Colorado and sends detachments to various parts of the world to photo map.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-51s and B-25s hit gun positions at Mawlu; throughout the Mogaung Valley 100+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s hit numerous targets including fuel and ammunition stores near Manywet, supplies and a railroad station at Myitkyina, supplies and radio station at Sahmaw, the Kamaing area, bridges at Nsopzup and supply dumps W of Mogaung; 30+ of the fighter-bombers carry out ground support missions at Shaduzup.
- IJA encircle the 161st British Brigade inear Kohina, and Assam, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 P-40s strafe 3 barges and several junks at Saint John Island, China, leaving them burning. 2 B-24s on a sweep from Hong Kong to Formosa claim a large river boat and a small freighter sunk and 2 other freighters damaged; 1 B-24 is lost. 4 P-40s attack a large concentration of small vessels at Haiphong, French Indochina, sinking at
least 4.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): HQ 462d Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) arrives at Piardoba, India from the US.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap Atoll, rearm at Majuro, and bomb Jaluit Atoll on the return flight.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 50+ fighter-bombers pound supply areas at Ratawul; 9 B-25s hit Talili Bay, 11 bomb Vunakanau Airfield and 13 blast Tobera Airfield; 6 B-25s maintain night heckling of the Rabaul area. On Bougainville Island, 4 P-40s bomb pillboxes near the Reini River while 2 B-24s bomb Monoitu Mission. HQ 5th Bombardment Group moves from Munda to Momote Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s, A-20s and P-39s hit villages, barges, a supply area, and coastal road in areas around Madang, Tadji, Bogia, and Uligan Harbor; and B-24s bomb Langgoer and Wakde. Other B-25s bomb barracks at Penfoei, Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, nearly 100 fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s again pound Mogaung Valley targets, including Manywet, storage areas and railroad at Mogaung, positions at Shaduzup and general targets of opportunity around Kamaing; 4 B-25s damage bridge and track at Sittang.
- 
INDIA: Four C-47 Skytrain squadrons of the 64th Troop Carrier Group based in Italy arrive in India to support the emergency resupply of the British Army's besieged garrison at Imphal.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 B-24s bomb railroad yards at Hanoi, French Indochina. In China, 6 B-25s damage several small ships in Yulinkan Bay; 2 others strafe an airfield on Weichow Island; 8 P-40s pound oil dumps at Wanling, leaving the target area in flames. 9 B-24s bomb the airfield on Samah Bay, Hainan Island; 4 others lay mines in the bay.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s flying out of Kwajalein strike Truk Atoll; Abemama Island-based B-25s pound Ponape Island; B-25s from Tarawa Atoll hit Maloelap Atoll, rearm at Majuro and bomb Jaluit Atoll during the return flight.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): During the night of 7/8 Apr 6 B-25s heckle the Kavieng Airfield area on New Ireland Island. On New Britain Island, 50+ fighter-bombers hit the NE section of Rabaul and 24 B-25s bomb the center of Lakunai Airfield. 4 B-24s again pound Monoitu Mission on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, P-40s attack targets of opportunity in the Aitape-Wewak area; and A-20s hit targets in the Hansa Bay area, firing a fuel dump and destroying several warehouses and other buildings at 3 plantations and strafing and bombing roads and bridges along the coast. HQ 417th Bombardment Group moves from Dobodura to Saidor.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather sortie over Matsuwa Island is negative due to low clouds and fog.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, the Mogaung Valley is pounded by 100+ fighter-bombers and a few B-25s; the aircraft hit town areas, bridges, storage areas, support ground forces, and hit targets of opportunity in general in or near Mogaung, Kamaing, Laban, Hopin, Myitkyina, and Nsopzup; 25 B-25s and P-51s hit fuel dumps at Indaw, bomb a road near Manhton and support ground forces at Lasai; 6 B-24s bomb Mandalay railroad yards, another bombs nearby Maymyo, and 13 others mine areas near Mandalay and Magwe; also in the Mandalay area, 11 P-38s damage several locomotives, numerous railroad cars and set a steamer afire near Ywataung. The detachment of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, Tenth Air Force, operating from Hsinching, China transfers to Jorhat, India with F-7s; the squadron is based at Guskhara.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s claim a 200-ft (61 m) tanker sunk off Cape Bastion and 3 fighters shot down over Yulinkan Bay.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s on a photo reconnaissance mission over Maloelap, Wotje, and Mille Atolls, Marshall Islands, and a single Tarawa Atoll based B-25 bombs Taroa; B-25s, in a shuttle mission from Abemama Island, bomb Jaluit Atoll, rearm at Majuro, and then hit Maloelap Atoll.

PACIFIC: US Submarines sink 2 Japanese ships:
- USS Seahorse attacks a Japanese convoy sinks a transport about 40 miles W of Saipan, Mariana Islands.
- USS Whale sinks a Japanese army cargo ship off the northwestern coast of Kyushu, Japan.
The Japanese hospital ship Takasago Maru is damaged by a mine off the Palau Islands. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s bomb Lakunai; 31 fighter-bombers hit Ralum supply areas while 22 others strike Vunapope; and during the night of 8/9 Apr, 7 B-25s fly heckling missions against Rabaul. 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), ceases operating from Munda; the squadron is based on Guadalcanal Island with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 55 B-25s bomb the Aitape area while B-24s and A-20s hit Wewak, Boram, Cape Moem, AA positions along Hansa Bay, and barges SE of Mushu Island and in the Wagol River; and P-39s hit troops, barges, and bridges in the Madang, Awar, Bogia and Bunabun areas. Lost is B-24J "Super" 42-73338. 675th Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group , moves from Dobodura to Saidor with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 3 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance over Matsuwa and Onnekotan Islands.

CARIBBEAN (Sixth Air Force): 29th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), VI Bomber Command, moves from the Galapagos Islands to Howard Field, Canal Zone with B-24s.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 100 fighter-bombers and a few B-25s pound numerous targets, including an encampment SW of Mogaung, positions near Kazu, a railroad and truck park at Myitkyina, a supply area S of Myitkyina, and a bivouac area and supplies at Kamaing; some of the fighter- bombers carry out support of ground forces NE of Kamaing; 40+ fighter-bombers and B-25s over the Katha area hit a bridge at Thityabin, troops and supplies at Shwegu, gun positions and troops S of Mawlu, and targets of opportunity including a fuel dump; and 9 B-24s bomb the railroad station and jetty area
at Moulmein while 4 others mine the mouth of the Tavoy River.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25s damage 2 bridges at Phu Dien Chau, French Indochina, and destroy several buildings and some railroad track. 10 P-40s pound roads N and S of Wanling, Burma.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) informally approve Operation MATTERHORN, the plan for the bombing of Japan by B-29s based in the Calcutta area and staging through advanced fields in the Chengtu, China area, which had been approved in principle by President Franklin D Roosevelt on 10 Nov 43. The operational vehicle is to be the 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) (4 bombardment groups) of the XX Bomber Command, soon to be assigned to the newly activated Twentieth Air Force, operating under General of the Army Henry H "Hap" Arnold as executive agent for the JCS.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, bomb Truk Atoll (1 hits Ponape Island) while B-25s, based on Abemama Island, strike Ponape. B-25s, flying a shuttle mission between Tarawa and Majuro, pound Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 22 B-25s bomb the Ratawul supply area and 40+ fighter-bombers hit the runway at Tobera, both strikes causing considerable damage; night harassment of the Rabaul area continues. Lost is B-24D "Hot Garters" 42-41188.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): About 60 B-24s, teaming with US destroyers offshore, bombard the Hansa Bay area, concentrating on AA positions guarding airfields. 672d Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group, moves from Dobodura to Saidor with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2009)

TUESDAY, 11 APRIL 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Of 3 B-24s attempting to fly a photographic and bombing run over Matsuwa Island installations, 2 must turn back; the third bombs the runway area.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 17 P-51s and B-25s fly ground support missions and bomb a road near Maungkan; Mogaung Valley targets are pounded by 50+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s; targets include HQ and stores at Sahmaw, HQ and ammunition dump SW of Mogaung, troops at Myitkyina, and targets of opportunity to the S, a gun position S of Kamaing, and HQ at Waingmaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 3 B-25s hit railroad targets of opportunity N of Vinh and seriously damage a bridge S of Thanh Hoa.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): Units arriving in India from the US: HQ 444th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and 676th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy) at Charra with B-29s (first mission is 5 Jun); and 25th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 40th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), at Chakulia with B-29s (first mission is 5 Jun).

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from the Gilbert Islands hit Ponape Island, rearm at Majuro, and carry out a shuttle mission against Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls.

PACIFIC: Two Japanese warships are sunk:
- A USN PB4Y-1 Liberator of Bombing Squadron VB-108 based on Eniwetok attacks an enemy submarine while on patrol, claiming a sinking. This was undoubtedly HIJMS I-174, which departed on 3 April 1944 from the Inland Sea of Japan for the Marshall Islands. It failed to answer when called on 11 April 1944.
- The submarine USS Redfin sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Akigumo in the eastern entrance to Basilan Strait in the Philippines.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Thirteenth Air Task Force (Provisional) is created by General George C Kenney, Commanding General Allied Air Force (Southwest Pacific Area), from elements of the Thirteenth Air Force and other units. On New Britain Island, about 40 fighter-bombers hit the E section of Rabaul while 12 others strike Talili Bay ammunition dump; 24 B-25s blast supply areas at Ratawul. On Bougainville Island, 20+ fighter-bombers are dispatched against coastal gun positions but fail to locate their objective; 12 of the fighter-bombers bomb Aitara while 2 claim destruction of a bridge near Mawareka.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 80+ A-20s and B-25s, supported by 30 P-47s and P-40s, blast AA positions, stores, dumps and personnel areas at Hollandia; 50+ B-24s bomb barges, AA guns, and other targets along Hansa Bay which is also hit by 12 B-25s. 12 other B-25s bomb targets on Karkar Island. Lost are P-47D 42-75291, P-47D 42-22953 and P-47D 42-75289. Also, P-47D 42-76059 goes MIA searching for these three lost P-47s the same day.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 90+ P-40s, A-36s, P-51s, and B-25s over the Mogaung Valley support ground forces, bomb supply areas, and hit numerous targets of opportunity in areas around Mogaung, Myitkyina, Kamaing,
Taungni, and Shaduzup; 5 B-25s knock out a bridge at Natmauk while 2 others damage the Pyu bridge near Rangoon; 5 B-24s bomb Nagorn Sawarn while 7 hit the Moulmein railroad station and jetties and bomb the SE part of Prome.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s, flying out of Abemama Island, bomb Maloelap Atoll, rearm at Majuro, and hit Jaluit Atoll on the return trip.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): HQ 5th Bombardment Group is ordered to move from Guadalcanal Island and New Georgia Island to Los Negros Island where it will form the nucleus of the Thirteenth Air Task
Force. On New Britain Island, 23 B-25s and 11 P-39s pound the W section of Rabaul, 7 other B-25s cause considerable damage in the Ratawul supply area; 23 fighter-bombers blast the concrete airstrip at Vunakanau. On Bougainville Island 12 fighter-bombers bomb and strafe the Numa Numa trail and pound the harbor area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and P-39s bomb and strafe various targets at Wewak, Madang, along Hansa Bay and on Karkar; other P-39s fly a barge sweep from Alexishafen up the coast as far as the mouth of the Sepik River. 2 B-25s bomb Penfoei on Timor. Lost is B-25G 42-64835. and B-24D "Yankee Doodle Dandy" 42-40077.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Halibut, despite the presence of at least 3 escort vessels, sinks a Japanese army passenger/cargo ship about 20 miles SW of the Nansei Shoto, Ryukyo Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance and bombing runs over the airfield on Matsuwa Island and installations on Onnekotan Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 90+ P-40s, P-51s and A-36s and a few B-25s carry out ground support missions near Kamaing and hit assorted targets throughout the Mogaung Valley; 12 B-25s and 11 P-51s support ground forces at Mawlu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 28 fighters attempt to intercept but fail to make contact with 13 Japanese airplanes which bomb Namyung, China.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): Units arriving in India with B-29s from the US: HQ 468th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and 792d, 793d, 794th and 795th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) at Kharagpur; 677th and 679th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 444th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), at Charra; first mission for all units is 5 Jun 44.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s out of Eniwetok Atoll strike Truk Atoll; B-25s from Abemama Island hit Ponape Island; B-25s from Tarawa bomb Jaluit Atoll, rearm at Majuro and hit Maloelap Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s blast Talili Bay and Ratawul supply areas and the town of Rabaul; 40+ fighter-bombers strike the Malaguna area SW of Rabaul; 17 fighter-bombers hit personnel and supply areas at Mosigetta, Mawareka, Meive, and Maririei. During the early morning 23 B-24s bomb Truk Atoll. 394th Bombardment Group (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Guadalcanal Island to Momote Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 80+ B-24s and A-20s pound the airfields at Dagua and But on the N coast of New Guinea; 33 A-20s hit Aitape; P-39s, B-25s, and B-24s fly light strikes against a variety of targets along Hansa Bay, on Wakde, at Uligan, and several other points along the coast.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Harder sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Ikazuchi 180 miles SSW of Guam.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly armed photo reconnaissance mission during early the morning over Matsuwa, Onnekotan, and Paramushiru Islands, Kurile Islands. Photographs taken are negative due to cloud cover.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-40s over the Mogaung Valley attack a camp at Manywet; 20 P-51s and 3 B-25s support ground forces in the Mawlu area.

BURMA: The British 2nd Indian Division breaks the Japanese position at Zubza and relieves the British 161st Brigde in the Burma Theater.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): A single B-24, enroute from Kwajalein to Tarawa, bombs Jaluit Atoll; B-25s from Eniwetok Atoll bomb Ponape Island while B-25s from Abemama Island strike Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls, using Majuro as an arming station between strikes; 26th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Tarawa to Kwajalein with B-24s.
- Eniwetok: Shortly after 0100 hours local, 12 Japanese Betty bombers approach Engebi Island in Eniwetok Atoll to attack the airfield. They are intercepted at 20,000 feet (6096 meters) by four F4U-2 Corsair night fighters of a detachment of Marine Night Fighting Squadron VMF(N)-532 based on Engebi. The Marines shoot down 2 Bettys and get a "probable" on a third. All enemy bombs fell into the water; one
Marine plane and pilot are lost and another pilot has to bail out with the loss of the aircraft. This was the first successful interception by F4U night fighters. Unfortunately for the squadron, it was their first and last victory of the war.

U.S.: In the Pacific, the I Marine Amphibious Corps was redesignated the III Amphibious Corps.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 19 B-24s on a mission to the Caroline Islands bomb Eten, Param, and Kuop Islands and targets ofopportunity in Truk Atoll. On New Britain Island, 24 B-25s and 40+ fighter- bombers blast a supply area at Ratawul; and 8 fighter-bombers hit Vunapope. 20+ fighter-bombers strike various targets in the NE part of Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s and P-39s hit barges and luggers in Vanimo Harbor and at Bogia. 673d Bombardment Squadron , 417th Bombardment Group, moves from Dobodura to Saidor with A-20s.

INDIA: India: Bombay: The merchant ship Fort Stikine catches fire while at No. 1 berth, in the early stages of cargo discharge. From a sister-ship Fort Crevier, berthed 400 yards away, smoke is seen
spiralling from the Fort Stikine's ventilators. Later it is also seen by the steamer Iran, and also by an inspector from the dock police. To no one did it occur that the ship might be on fire, and it was not reported.
Some time later the fire was seen by returning stevedores, and even then was reported as a routine fire alarm and without any suggestion of undue danger or emergency. This resulted in the dispatch of quite inadequate fire-fighting appliances. In the previous five years there had been over 60 fires in ships in Bombay, but only one vessel had been lost, although 15 had carried explosives.
Soon the serious nature of the fire became apparent, and every effort was made to contain it. Thirty-two hoses crossed her decks and a thousand tons of water poured onto the seat of the fire in No. 2 hold. Decks and shell plating grew red-hot.
At 15:45 the explosive caught fire. Five minutes later a great sheet of flame shot up and the ship became a flaming torch. At 16:06 the fore-part of the ship exploded with a deafening roar. Flaming
drums, blazing cotton and damaged. Dock gates, bridges and berths were destroyed, sheds warehouses and offices were demolished and the ruins afire; roads, railways and equipment a mass of tangled wreckage.
No. 1 berth was a devastated crater, very few persons remained alive nearby, and smoke and flame enveloped the wreck. The million pounds-worth of gold had disintegrated. In the explosion the fore-part of the ship had blown off and sunk. The after-part remained afloat and on fire.
Thirty-four minutes later this after-part containing 784 tons of explosive, also blew up with a blast even more shattering than before. Flying, flaming debris fell again into the dock area and into other parts of the city, causing terrible devastation and many more casualties.
Another huge crater was born where the remains of No. 1 berth had previously been. Chaos followed, for no organisation was equipped to deal with a disaster of such magnitude, and the two docks at the heart
of the fire were virtually abandoned. The radius of the fire was over a mile; hundreds of sheds, the edge of the oil depot and the western part of the city burnt furiously.
In the Alexandra Dock area were three ammunition ships and many sheds filled with explosives. A loaded tanker lay nearby. Fires had to be extinguished and the injured rescued. A central organisation was
finally formed and the task of salvage and rescue got under way as confusion turned into efficiency.
Subsequently piles of debris were cleared, sunken vessels scrapped or lifted, quay walls, sheds and other buildings repaired or rebuilt. Docks were drained and cleared and other ruins and wreckage swept into the open sea.
Clearance and reconstruction would normally have taken years, but wartime requirement called for action on a grand scale, and the docks were operating again some six months later.
Allied shipping losses in the Bombay explosion were:
FORT STIKINE (7,142 grt);
FORT CREVIER (7,131 grt);
JALAPADMA (3,935 grt);
BARODA (3,205 grt);
GRACIOSA (1,773 grt);
KINGYUAN (2,653 grt);
TIMOMBA (872 grt)
ROD EL FARAG (6,842 grt);
IRAN (5,704 grt) ;
GENERAL VAN DER HEIJDEN (1,213 grt);
GENERAL VAN SWIETEN (1,300 grt).


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): During the night of 14/15 Apr 3 B-24s on armed reconnaissance mission over Matsuwa and Onnekotan Islands hit several targets including Matsuwa Airfield; reconnaissance over Paramushiru Island fails due to overcast.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 12 B-24s over the Andaman Islands attack shipping and other targets at Port Blair. 12 P-38s hit Heho Airfield, Burma, destroying several parked airplanes. 19th Liaison Squadron, US Army Forces, CBI, arrives at Kanchrapara, India with L-5s (first mission is in Jun 44).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25s knock out a bridge at Viet Tri, French Indochina, and damage another.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Major General Robert W Douglass Jr becomes Commanding General Seventh Air Force. B-25s, based on Tarawa, bomb Maloelap Atoll, rearm at Majuro and hit Jaluit and Mille Atolls on the return trip.

PACIFIC: Two Japanese ships are sunk at sea:
- A merchant cargo ship is sunk, probably by a mine laid by submarine USS Steelhead, off Honshu, Japan.
- British submarine HMS Storm sinks a minesweeper in the Andaman Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb an ammunition dump on Talili Bay; 11 P-39s follow with a strike on the same target; 3 P-38s fire the Vunapope supply area; other fighter-bomber strikes on the same area are cancelled by weather. A few P-38s hit targets in the NE part of Bougainville. 72d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Munda to Momote Airfield with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 180+ B-24s, B-25s and A-20s bomb landing strips, off-shore islands and the entire coastal area in the vicinity of Aitape; 16 P-40s strafe barges at nearby Seleo Island; 20 P-39s hit villages, supply dumps, trucks and other targets along Hansa Bay and in the Alexishafen area. 

RAAF Lost is Wirraway A20-480.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit a bridge over the Mogaung River while 9 others, along with 12 P-51s, hit a warehouse and railroad station at Mohnyin; 9 P-38s destroy 3 medium bombers at Zayatkwin near Rangoon while 2 P-51s in the Mandalay area hit Anisakan Airfield, destroying 2 airplanes.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (XX Bomber Command): 768th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 462d Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrives at Piardoba, India with B-29s; first mission is 5 Jun.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, strike Truk Atoll; B-25s from Abemama Island hit Maloelap and Mille Atolls, using Majuro as a rearming base between the strikes.

PTO: The submarine USS Paddle attacks a Japanese convoy and sinks an army transport and a merchant cargo ship in the Ceram Sea.
The submarine USS Redfin continues to pursue the convoy attacked the previous day, sinking an army cargo ship in Moro Gulf, southwest of Mindanao, Philippine Islands.
The movement of Japanese convoy TAKE No.1, carrying elements of the Imperial Army's 32d and 35th Divisions to reinforce garrisons in the Halmaheras and in northwestern New Guinea, gets underway as four transports, and escorts, depart Pusan, Korea.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 15 B-24s bomb the runway at Satawan. On New Britain Island, 24 B-25s hit the Ratawul supply area and alternate target of Raluana; at Rabaul 30+ fighter-bombers attack area inland from Toboi wharf. 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Munda to Momote Airfield with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): "Black Sunday": 170+ B-24s, B-25s and A-20s bomb Hollandia town and airfield and numerous other targets in the area. On the way back from the strike, the aircraft meet a massive weather front that causes 46 aircraft lost to weather. Listing of aircraft lost on Black Sunday. P-39s hit a wooded area and communications targets along Hansa Bay and attack villages and supply dumps from Bogia to Uligan Harbor; P-38s hit Madang area; B-24s fly a light strike against Wakde; other aircraft, operating singly or in pairs, attack targets of opportunity on the N coast of New Guinea and SE coast of New Britain Island. Other B-25s bomb Koepang on Timor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 P-51s support ground forces near Meza; 9 P-38s destroy several airplanes at Heho Airfield while 5 B-24s bomb Ywataung; 26 B-25s and 36 P-51s support ground forces at Mawlu and bomb a fuel dump at Kin; 13 other P-51s are diverted to intercept a Japanese force over the Imphal, India area and claim 3 airplanes shot down.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s, based on Tarawa, strike Maloelap and Mille Atolls, rearming at Majuro between the raids.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 20 B-24s bomb the airfield at Satawan. On New Britain Island, 24 B-25s pound runway and revetments at Rapopo Airfield; 40+ fighter-bombers hit Matupi with incendiaries while 10 others pound the runway at Keravat.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 20+ B-24s bomb storage areas and troop concentrations in Kai Island, Moluccas Islands. P-39s attack AA positions at Bogia; other planes, operating individually or in pairs, attack Hollandia, Uligan Harbor and vicinity and the Madang area. 674th Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group, moves from Dobodura to Saidor with A-20s.

RNZAF - Lost on a strke against Lakunai Airfield is SBD NZ5050.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance over Matsuwa, Onnekotan, and Paramushiru Islands; cloud cover and lack of moonlight permit only bombing of Kashiwabara Airfield and the Banjo Cape area.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-24s bomb an oil plant at Yenangyaung while 5, along with 7 P-38s, hit Ywataung; 6 B-25s score numerous hits on the Mandalay-Shwebo railroad; and 15 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb Kamaing
and hit the Myitkyina-Bhamo road.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): HQ 33d Fighter Group moves from Karachi, India to Shwangliu, China. Lost on a mission to Hong Kong is B-24D "Sweepy Time Gal" 42-40622.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Seven PB4Y-1P Liberators of Photographic Squadron Three (VD-3) and Marine Photographic Squadron Two Hundred Fifty Four (VMD-254), take off on a 1,252 mile (2015 km) flight from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, to Eniwetok Atoll in the Marshall Islands. The next day, the aircraft take off, escorted by 5 Seventh Air Force B-24s, which bomb Saipan, and fly over 1,000 miles (1609 km) to Momote Airdrome on Los Negros Island, Admiralty Islands, via Saipan, Tinian and Aguijan Islands, in the Mariana Islands, obtaining complete photographic coverage which will be used for the upcoming invasions.
Other B-24s staging through Eniwetok hit Truk. B-25s from Tarawa bomb Ponape Island; B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake after failing to find shipping reported in the area; and B-25s from Abemama Island bomb Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls, using Majuro as a shuttle base between strikes. 19th Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, moves from Kualoa Field to Bellows Field with P-47s.

PACIFIC: The submarine USS Gudgeon, CO Robert A. Bonin, is sunk, probably by Japanese naval aircraft (901st Air Group), southwest of Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands. All hands lost.
Submarine USS Tambor sinks a Japanese guardboat 300 miles NW of Wake Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 14 B-24s bomb the airfield at Satawan. 23 B-25s, weathered out of Vunakanau, bomb Tobera Airfield; 12 others and 9 fighter-bombers which fail to reach Rapopo bomb the airstrip at Keravat; Vunapope is hit by about 40 fighter-bombers, with considerable damage to the supply area. Lost are F-5B 42-67328 and P-38J 42-67788.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): The newly created (11 Apr) Thirteenth Air Task Force (Provisional) commanded by Major General St Clair Streett and temporarily composed of elements of the Thirteenth Air Force (which is being moved to the SWPA), a few Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) squadrons, USN Seventh Fleet air units, and Fifth Air Force units in the Admiralty Islands and New Britain Island, is placed under operational control of Fifth Air Force Advanced Echelon. Operating out of Momote Airfield, B-24s of Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Woleai Atoll and Mariaon Island, Caroline Islands. B-24s of the Fifth Air Force hit Manokwari and Babo; and the Madang area is hit by fighter-bombers. HQ 54th Troop Carrier Wing moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab, New Guinea.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s and 8 P-51s attack troops and stores NW of Banmauk; 10 P-38s hit the airfield near Meiktila; and 5 P-51s attack troop positions near Mawlu and a bridge at Shweli.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25s damage a bridge at Thanh Moi, French Indochina and score hits on railroad and buildings S of the bridge. 4 P-40s attack the village of Takaw, Burma, causing several fires and sink a ferry-boat in the area.
The Japanese offensive gathers momentum as the 12th Army pushes down the Peking-Hankow Railroad toward four B-29 bases of the U. S. 14th Air Force. The Japanese easily defeat Chiang Kai-shek's poorly led, equipped and trained army. 

INDIAN OCEAN: Admiral Sommerville' s British Eastern Fleet including the US carrier Saratoga attacks Sebang.
During Operation COCKPIT, an Allied task force consisting of ships of the British Eastern Fleet, including the aircraft carrier HMS Illustrious, and the US aircraft carrier USS Saratoga and three US destroyers, attacks Japanese ships and positions at Sabang, Netherlands East Indies. This is the first joint naval exercise in the Indian Ocean.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): XX Bomber Command is assigned to HQ Twentieth Air Force.
769th and 770th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 462d Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at Piardoba, India from the US with B-29s; first mission is 5 Jun.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, bomb Truk Atoll. B-25s from the Gilbert Islands strike Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 21 B-24s bomb the airfield at Satawan, hitting the target area with about 50 tons of high explosives. On New Britain Island, 38 fighter-bombers hit Matupi supply areas while 7 bomb Rapopo airstrip. Fighters hit the Numa Numa area on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s hit Urarom and Manokwari; B-25s, A-20s, and fighter aircraft strike a wide variety of targets around Hollandia, Aitape, Bogia, Uligan, Bunabun, Madang and Cape Croisilles. B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Woleai Atoll. Unit moves in New Guinea: HQ 49th Fighter Group from Gusap to Finschhafen; HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group from Port Moresby to Finschhafen; the detachment of the 82d Reconnaissance Squadron (Fighter), 71st Reconnaissance Group, ceases operating from Finschhafen with returns to base at Saidor with P-39s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 aborts a weather mission to Shasukotan Island, Kurile Islands

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 11 B-25s hit a bivouac and supply area NW of Manywet, Burma. 5th Liaison Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector, arrives at Ledo, India from the US with L-5s; first mission is 1 May.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein search the area near Wake for shipping; finding none, the bombers hit Wake and Peale. Tarawa based B-25s, using Majuro as a shuttle base between strikes, bomb Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls. 396th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Tarawa to Makin with B-25s.

PACIFIC: Submarine USS Seahorse sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-45 off the Marianas.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Major General Field Harris, USMC, becomes Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS). With improved weather conditions bombing of targets in the Bismarck Archipelago resumes; 22 B-25s hit the Matupi supply area and 40+ fighter-bombers blast the airfields at Lakunai and Keravat. 31st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Guadalcanal to Momote Airfield with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb airfields on Noemfoor. B-25s, A-20s, and fighters hit a variety of targets around Hollandia, on Cape Croisilles, in the Bunabun area and along Hansa Bay. Woleai Atoll is again bombed by B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s and 14 P-51s pound Indaw and Mawlu, causing several fires in supply dumps and in the general target areas; 12 B-25s bomb the camp and supply area at Kamaing. 8 B-24s bomb storage and fuel dumps at Lashio and bomb Namtu; 13 B-24s bomb Maymyo while 5 B-25s knock out 3 bridges in the Tangon area; and 4 P-51s knock out a bridge at Shweli.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 P-40s fly armed reconnaissance over roads in Burma, strafing bridges, buildings, steamrollers, trucks, and troops in areas around Takaw, Bhamo, Loiwing, Kutkai, Hsenwi, and Lashio; at least 3 steamrollers and 7 trucks are destroyed.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein hit Wotje Atoll. B-24s from Eniwetok Atoll, staging through Kwajalein, bomb Truk Atoll. B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape Island. Abemama Island-based B-25s, using Majuro as a shuttle base, bomb Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls. HQ 7th Fighter Wing and 21st Fighter Group are activated at Fort Shafter and Wheeler Field respectively to provide air defense of the Hawaiian Islands. No squadrons are assigned to the group until 15 Jun. 531st Fighter Squadron, Seventh Air Force, moves from Bellows Field to Kuoloa with P-38s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): HQ 307th Bombardment Group is ordered to move from New Georgia and Guadalcanal Islands to the Admiralty Islands, where it will become part of the Thirteenth Air Task Force, serving operationally under the Fifth Air Force. In spite of heavy weather in the Bismarck Archipelago, 24 B-25s blast Matupi supply area on New Britain Island; and 11 P-39s, closed out of Rabaul, New Britain Island, bomb Tinputs Harbor on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 21 B-24s bomb airstrips on Noemfoor. About 320 B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s hit numerous targets in the Tadji, Wewak, and Madang area.

NEI: US TF 58 attacks Wadke Island, Sawar, Sarmi and Hollandia during daylight. Accompaning cruisers bombard at night. 
Amplifying the above, Task Forces 58 and 78 begin a preinvasion aerial bombardment in New Guinea. Fighters from Task Group 58.1 attack Wakde Island and Sarmi at dawn and then surface vessels and aircraft of the two Task Forces attack Aitape, Hollandia, airfields in the Hollandia area and Wakde Islands. Many Japanese aircraft are strafed on the ground but the fuel has been removed from them and few burn.
The aviation composition of these two Task Forces is:
TF 58
TG 58.1
USS Bataan (CVL-29) with Light Carrier Air Group Fifty (CVLG-50)
USS Belleau Wood (CVL-24) with CVLG-24
USS Cowpens (CVL-25) with CVLG-22
USS Hornet (CV-12) with Carrier Air Group Two (CVG-2)
TG 58.2
USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) with CVG-8
USS Cabot (CVL-28) with CVLG-29
USS Monterey (CVL-26) with CVLG-30
USS Yorktown (CV-10) with CVG-5
TG 58.3
USS Enterprise (CV-6) with CVG-10
USS Langley (CVL-27) with CVLG-32
USS Lexington (CV-16) with CVG-16
USS Princeton (CVL-23) with CVLG-23
TF 78
TG 78.1
USS Chenango (CVE-28) with Escort Carrier Air Group Thirty Five (CVEG-35)
USS Sangamon (CVE-26) with CVEG-37
USS Santee (CVE-29) with CVEG-26
USS Suwannee (CVE-27) with Composite Squadron Three (VC-3)
TG 78.2
USS Coral Sea (CVE-57) with VC-33
USS Corregidor (CVE-58) with VC-41
USS Manila Bay (CVE-61) with VC-7
USS Natoma Bay (CVE-62) with VC-63


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather sortie is aborted soon after take off due to weather.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit Kamaing while 5 B-25s and 6 P-51s attack ammunition and other supplies at Hopin; 3 B-25s and 4 P-51s hit a village NE of Bhamo while 7 P-51s attack Gokteik Viaduct. Detachment of 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, Tenth Air Force, operating from Jorhat, India with F-7s returns to base at Guskhara.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 6 B-24s claim 4 freighters and a gunboat sunk near Cap-Saint-Jacques and 1 other knocks out a bridge SW of Vinh. P-40s on armed reconnaissance over N Burma destroy 10 boxcars and a truck N of Lashio.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 21/22 Apr, B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wotje Atoll; other B-24s from Kwajalein follow with another raid on Wotje during the day. B-25s from Tarawa, using Majuro as a shuttle base for rearming, bomb Jaluit, Maloelap and Mille Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40 B-25s bomb supply areas at Ratawul and Talili Bay, pound Keravat and hit the area between Rapopo and Cape Gazelle; and 40+ fighter-bombers attack the runway and gun positions at Rapopo while 9 strike Lakunai Airfield. During the night of 22/23 Apr, 17 B-24s bomb Dublon, Param, and Eten Islands in Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 20+ B-24s bomb airstrips on Noemfoor. 80+ B-24s and A-20s hit Boram and But Airfields and other targets in the Wewak area; 100+ B-24s and B-25s pound targets along Hansa Bay; and all through the day B-25s and fighter-bombers, in flights of 1 to 20+ aircraft, attack areas around Hansa Bay, Wewak, Bogia, Madang, and many other points along the N and E coast of New Guinea; many of the strikes indirectly support HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group moves from Port Moresby to Nadzab.

HOLLANDIA - Allied amphibious landings on the N coast to the E and W of Hollandia and Aitape to seize Japanese airfields and leap frog closer to the Philippines.

USN - Task Force 58 (Vice Admiral M. A. Mitscher) covers the landings (22 April) at Aitape, Tanahmerah Bay, and Humboldt Bay, and supported troop movements ashore (23-24 April). Eight escort carriers of Task Force 78 (Rear Admiral R. E. Davison) flew cover and antisubmarine patrols over ships of the Attack Group during the approach and provided support for the amphibious assault at Aitape. Carrier aircraft accounted for the destruction of 30 enemy aircraft in the air and 103 on the ground.

USMC - PBJ 35087 is lost in bad weather near Luganville.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly weather and photographic reconnaissance within 100 mi (160 km) of the Kurile Islands and photograph Matsuwa Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-51s, 8 B-25s and 51 RAF Vengeances attack Thetkegyin, Manipur bridge, Tiddim road and Japanese positions at Indaw. 12 P-38s hit Kangaung Airfield near Meiktila; and 21 B-24s bomb railroads and jetties at Moulmein and Martaban.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 P-40s pound an artillery post at Sienning and cavalry forces at Kuan-Fou-Chiao; 2 P-40s strafe barracks S of Tengchung and 2 P-38s hit a truck convoy and barracks S of Chiengmai. 4 P-40s blast a motor pool at Lashio, Burma.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) moves from Chakulia to Kharagpur.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s based at Kwajalein hit Truk and Wotje Atolls. Makin based B-25s hit Ponape Island and Jaluit and Maloelap Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Weather again curtails strikes, but several fighter-bombers hit Tobera and 20+ B-25s blast Matupi. 72d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, moves from Makin to Haleiwa Field with P-39Qs.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s continue to hit airstrips on Noemfoor; they claim 14 air victories. In New Guinea, 90+ B-24s bomb Wewak, Boram, and But Airfields, a road near Boram, and track and villages S of Dagua while 80+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s pound AA positions, airfields, stores and troop concentrations along Hansa Bay; throughout the day A-20s, P-47s, P-38s, and P-39s pound various targets along Hansa Bay, in the Wewak area, and in the vicinity of Uligan Harbor and Cape Croisilles. 20+ B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb airfield and supply areas on Woleai Atoll. In ground action Allied forces take Hollandia, Tumleo and Selo Islands, and objectives around Tadji. 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Port Moresby to Finschhafen, New Guinea with C-47s.

NEW GUINEA: US Forces occupy Hollandia. Subsidary landings at Aitape is continuing well.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, a B-24 flies a photo and bombing run over Matsuwa Island; later another B-24 flies weather and bombing runs over Shasukotan, Yekaruma, Kharimkotan, and Onnekotan Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-38s pound positions near Buthidaung and in the Myohaung are; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, A-36s, and B-25s bomb storage areas at Kamaing, Mogaung and Hopin, and railroads and other targets
at Myitkyina, Manywet and Chaungwa; 25 B-25s and P-51s hit Indaw and several other B-25s bomb Pyingaing.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In Thailand, B-25s damage bridges near Dara and Kengluang and strafe a factory at Dhasan. P-40s on a diversionary strike strafe numerous targets of opportunity at Kengtung, Burma. B-25s on a sea sweep hit 2 small steamers off Cape Bastion, China with cannon fire, claiming 1 vessel sunk and the other left burning.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): A B-29 piloted by Brigadier General LaVern G Saunders, Commanding General 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy), arrives at Kwanghan, China. Accompanying the B-29 is another carrying Major General Kenneth B Wolfe, Commanding General XX Bomber Command. These are the first B-29s to fly over the Hump to China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape Island while others, based on Makin, hit Jaluit and Wotje Atolls. HQ 41st Bombardment Group (Medium) moves from Tarawa to Makin.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (Thirteenth Air Force): Weather continues to curtail strikes in the the Bismarck Archipelago. 10 P-40s hit runway and revetments at Tobera; fighter sweeps account for several trucks and barges in the Rabaul-New Ireland Island area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (Fifth Air Force): B-24s again bomb parked aircraft and other targets on Noemfoor. 40+ B-24s bomb airfields in the Wewak area; 140+ B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s hit stores, fuel dumps and personnel areas along Hansa Bay; throughout the day B-25s and fighter-bombers hit a variety of targets along the New Guinea coast including Karkar Island, Uligan Harbor, Cape Croisilles, and the Madang area. Lost is B-25H 43-4347.
NEW GUINEA: Madang falls to Australian ground forces. 

USA: Washington: US military strategists agree that to defeat Japan it will be necessary to invade Japan itself.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s photograph and bomb installations on Matsuwa Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s attack Tiddim road; 80+ fighter-bombers and 2 B-25s hit a variety of targets at Kamaing, Nsopzup and Mogaung; 12 P-51s hit Japanese HQ at Katha and supply huts at Hopin; near Mandalay 12 B-24s bomb Monywa-Alon while 21 P-38s hit airfields at Heho, destroying several aircraft in the air and on the ground.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Kwajalein based B-24s, during the night of 24/25 Apr, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, strike Guam and Truk Atoll, and during the day hit Wotje and Maloelap Atolls. This is the first AAF mission against Guam. B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape and Makin based B-25s hit Jaluit and Wotje Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Just before dawn 15 B-24s hit Dublon, Moen, Fefan, Uman and Falo Islands, Truk Atoll. 23 B-25s bomb the airstrip and revetments at Tobera. 12 P-39s leave stockpiles aflame at Baitsi, Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 12 B-25s bomb troop areas in the Hollandia vicinity, attacking villages S of Tanahmerah and huts and buildings along the road from Marneda to Banggerang; other aircraft carry out similar strikes against Karkar and along Hansa Bay.

RAAF: Force landed is P-40N "Come in Suckers" A29-414.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 3 B-24s bomb Akyab; 6 P-38s hit the Tiddim road near Chindwin; 70 fighter-bombers and 3 B-25s pound numerous targets at Mogaung, Kamaing and several points in the N part of the Mogaung Valley; in Mandalay and the surrounding area, 9 B-24s bomb railroad yards and engine sheds, and 9 P-38s hit stores and hangars.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, P-40s on armed reconnaissance from Lashio to Man Kat cause considerable damage; 2 trucks, a warehouse, a water tank, and 2 locomotives are destroyed, gun positions and a bridge are strafed and a Japanese-occupied building is left in flames.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): Japanese fighters make their first interception of B-29s as they are flying over the Hump; the brief confrontation results in no losses on either aide.

NEW GUINEA: 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, having landed at Los Negros after bombing Guam Island on 25 Apr, hit Ponape Island and return to Kwajalein. B-25s based on Makin hit Jaluit and Wotje Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb the runway and dispersal area at Lakunai Airfield; and 35 fighter-bombers pound the airfield at Tobera. 8 P-40s attack occupied areas along bays of Tabut and Wariki, Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 120+ B-25s and A-20s pound the Wewak area, hitting airfields at Wewak, But, Dagua and Boram, and supply areas, troops, and several small villages. 13 B-24s bomb Awar Point, 20 P-39s and P-47s attack bridges and targets of opportunity near Madang and 8 P-39s attack roads, villages, and supply dump near Bunabun Harbor; a B-25 on reconnaissance sinks a lugger in the Sepik River.

NEW GUINEA: Allied ground forces take Hollandia and occupy Alexishafen. The new US airbase in Aitape, New Guinea is up and running only two days after the US landings on the site. This location allows ground based air cover for the entire New Guinea region. Australian forces take Alexister, New Guinea.

USA: The western state of Wyoming approves a statute allowing deployed soldiers to vote absentee in Wyoming's elections. This will allow voting in the November Presidential Election.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-25 bombs a submarine without success.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit the Kalemyo storage area; 12 B-25s hit the railroad at 4 points around Shwebo; nearly 150 P-40s, P-51s, A-36s and B-25s blast troops, fuel dumps, gun positions and railroad yard at several locations in the Mogaung Valley, including Myitkyina, Mogaung, Namti, Kamaing, Mohnyin, Hopin, Nanyaseik, Chaungwa and Myothit. 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Guskhara sends a detachment to Hsinching, China with F-7s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): Rocket-firing P-40s attack 20 junks S of Shasi, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, bomb Truk Atoll during the night of 26/27 Apr. B-25s from Eniwetok follow up during the day with 3 raids on Ponape Island; Makin based B-25s hit Jaluit, Wotje and Mille Atolls. 1 B-24 from Kwajalein, using Makin as a rearming base, bombs Jabor and Emidj and Enybor Islands, Jaluit Atoll. 820th Bombardment Squadron, 41st Bombardment Group, moves from Tarawa to Makin with B-25s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 16 B-24s bomb Dublon, Eten, Moen, and Fefan Islands, Truk Atoll in the early morning. On New Britain Island, 24 B-25s blast the Talili Bay supply area; later a few P-39s hit the
same target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Babo is bombed by 9 B-24s; 100+ B-24s, B-25s and A-20s attack Mushu and Kairiru Islands and airfields at Wewak, Boram, Dagua and But; 120+ A-20s and fighter-bombers blast the coastal areas of Hansa Bay and nearby villages, personnel areas NW of Bunabun, and AA positions, villages and bridges from Bunabun to Cape Croisilles. 7th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from Gusap to Finschhafen with P-40s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

USA: US Secretary of the Navy Frank Knox died at his home, 4704 Linnean Avenue, N. W., Washington, D. C., today at 1:08 P. M. (EWT), following a continuation of a heart attack first suffered at Manchester, New Hampshire, Sunday April 23, 1944. The death of Colonel Knox was announced to all Naval personnel and establishments, ashore and afloat, throughout the world, in a dispatch from acting Secretary of the Navy James V. Forrestal. Frank Knox was the top civilian in the naval chain of command. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-38s blast the Tiddim road, causing a roadblock; in the Mogaung Valley 80+ A-36s, P-40s, P-51s, and a single B-25 pound the same general targets hit on the 27 Apr; in the Mandalay area 7 B-25s knock out a railroad bridge S of Myingatha and a canal bridge between Ye-u and Kinu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 26 B-24s, escorted by 10 P-51s, damage 2 bridges over the Yellow River N of Chengchow (the capture of which by Japanese troops is acknowledged by the Chinese who evacuate Hulaokuan), and pound a nearby storage area; 2 P-40s on armed reconnaissance strafe a troop column NE of Tengchung; 3 B-25s on reconnaissance damage a small steamer off the E coast of Hainan Island; 16 P-40s and 6 B-25s pound Yangsin while 18 P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s strafe Nanchang barracks.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s, based on Makin strike Jaluit and Mille Atolls, using Majuro as a shuttle base between strikes. A single B-24 from Kwajalein bombs islands in Jaluit Atoll, hitting Emidj first, then rearming at Makin and attacking Jabor and Enybor during the return flight.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb the Vunapope supply area and Rapopo airfield; and 30 fighter- bombers hit the runway and revetments at Vunakanau. 15 P-39s pound gun positions near Mamagata and hit nearby bivouac and supply areas. Lost is B-25G 43-4512.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 160+ B-24s and B-25s bomb Wakde, Biak and Efman Island airfields; 180+ P-47s, P-39s, A-20s and P-70s hit a variety of targets along the N and NE New Guinea coast including villages and supply areas in the Wewak and Boram areas, barges and troops at the mouth of the Sepik River and at Murik Lakes, and enemy communications and hideouts from the Sepik River to Cape Croisilles. 21 B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb the airfield on Woleai Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s abort an armed photographic mission due to weather.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 21 P-38s hit airfields in the Heho area and claim 8 aircraft downed in combat; 25 P-51s and B-25s bomb several buildings at Meza; 19 B-24s over Prome blast supply dumps in the area. 19th Liaison Squadron, US Army Forces, CBI, moves from Kanchrapara to Ondal, India with L-1s and L-5s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s bomb a warehouse and barracks at Shayang and attack 3 motor launches at Chiuchiang, leaving them burning. 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yankai, China with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Yunnani.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll from Kwajalein bomb Truk and Jaluit Atolls. B-25s from Makin also hit Jaluit Atoll and carry out 2 strikes against Ponape Island.
Task Force 58, which had supported these landings, is now freed and begins a two-day attack against Truk Atoll in the Caroline Islands. Today, 84 USN fighters fly a dawn sweep over Truk and during the day, USN aircraft shoot down 58 Japanese aircraft. During the night, Seventh Air Force B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll from Kwajalein Atoll, bomb Truk and Jaluit Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ P-39s bomb and strafe targets throughout Bougainville and Buka Islands, including Sipaai Mission, the Kieta area, Lontis, Numa Numa, Ibu, Toborei, Totavi, Aitara and Baitsi; 24 B-25s bomb airfields at Kara and Buka. Allied fighter sweeps continue over the N Solomons and New Ireland Island, where huts, barges, and other targets of opportunity are attacked. HQ 307th Bombardment Group moves from Munda to Los Negros.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 90+ B-24s and B-25s bomb villages, AA positions and personnel areas in the Wakde Island, Maffin Bay area, and along the coast of New Guinea from Takar to Verkam Point; 40+ A-20s hit stores at Cape Wom, and targets of opportunity between But and Dagua; 130+ A-20s, P-47s, and P-39s hit hideouts and movements along the Sepik River and from the river's mouth to Cape Croisilles. MIA on a local flight is P-47D 42-22687.

NEW GUINEA: The captured airfields at Hollandia and Aitape are now in use by MacArthur's forces. 

USN - Two PT Boats: PT-347 and PT-346 are caught three miles behind the enemy demarkation line off off Cape Lambert. Attacked by friendly aircraft including Corsairs from VMF 215, Hellcats from VF 34 and SBDs and TBFs, two were shot down: F4U 13307 and F6F 09012. PBYs from VP 91 rescues survivors from the two PT-boats.

USMC - Lost on a flight from Espiritu Santo is SBD 10468.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 31 B-25s blast a tank concentration, bridges, supply dumps and general vicinity at Kalewa; 4 B-25s damage 2 bridges N of Yamethin. 5th Liaison Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector, moves from Ledo, India to Shaduzup, Burma with L-1s and L-5s; first mission is 1 May.
Japanese forces are gradually worn down in the area of Imphal, India. The food shortage is taking its toll.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-40s from Yungning, China knock out a bridge near Dong Mo, French Indochina and strafe railroad targets of opportunity in the area. The detachment of the 74th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, operating from Liuchow returns to base at Kweilin, China with P-40s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 41 Kwajalein based B-24s bomb various targets at Wake. 11 Makin based B-25s bomb Jaluit Atoll while 8 from Engebi bomb Ponape Island.
USN Task Force 58 continues air strikes against Japanese installations in the Caroline Islands especially Truk Atoll. During this two-day attack that began yesterday, only three small ships are found in the harbor that once teemed with ships; all three are sunk. An IJN submarine is also sunk 20 miles (32 km) south of Truk by aircraft and destroyers. In the afternoon, nine heavy cruisers and eight destroyers begin a two-hour bombardment of an airfield on Satawan Island. During this two-day raid, 65 Japanese aircraft are destroyed on the ground.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 10 P-39s bomb Porton Plantations, Bougainville Island; 20+ other P-39s, in 11 sweeps, attack a variety of targets of opportunity on Buka and Bougainville Islands, including Ivituri Mission, the Kieta area and the Mamagata supply area. 30+ P-40s and P-38s bomb Vunakanau Airfield and 23 B-25s bomb Vunakambi Plantation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 80+ P-39s and P-47s make almost continuous attacks throughout the day against troops and supplies along Hansa Bay; 40+ A-20s and B-25s bomb Wewak and nearby plantation; B-24s hit Noemfoor with a light raid; B-24 reconnaissance flights over the Manokwari area and Geelvink Bay result in claims of 6 Japanese interceptors shot down. P-70s hit targets of opportunity on the W shore of Hansa Bay . 23 B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Woleai Atoll. Lost is F-5 42-67383.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

May 1st 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A single weather sortie is flown.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 18 P-38s and Royal Air Force (RAF) Vengeances hit troop positions and supply dumps; 7 P-40s over the Mogaung Valley hit Kamaing and attack positions N of Nanyaseik; 30+ B-24s bomb Maymyo, Mandalay marshalling yard, and oil facilities at Yenangyaung. Moves in India: 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Tenth Air Force attached to 5320th Air Defense Wing (Provisional), based at Kisselbari with P-40s, sends a detachment to Dinjan; 89th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, based at Nagaghuli with P-40s, sends a detachment to Mokelbaria during May.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 92 P-40s hit targets over wide areas of S China, Burma and French Indochina; in Burma, the fighter-bombers knock out a bridge at Wan Lai-Kam and pound a motor pool at Wan Pa-Hsa; in China, they strafe the railroad station and airfield at Yuncheng; in French Indochina, they damage 3 bridges and hit numerous boxcars at Bac Le, Dinh Ca, and Dong Mo, bomb carbide mines at Loc Binh and strafe railroad yards at Dong Dang and Na Cham. In China, 7 B-25s and 8 P-40s bomb Tangyang Airfield and nearby cavalry post; 2 B-25s over Amoy claim a small freighter sunk; and 15 enemy aircraft bomb airstrips at Ankang and Hengyang. During May, 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung, China with P-40s, sends a detachment to Yunnani; the 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Kunming, China with P-40s, sends a detachment to Liangshan.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): By this date all 4 B-29 fields in the Chengtu, China area are open to B-29 traffic.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Shore-based Air Force Forward Area (Task Force 59) is activated to control all USAAF, US Navy (USN), and US Marine Corps (USMC) shore based aircraft in the C Pacific forward area; the command is headed by Major General Willis H Hale, former Commanding General of the Seventh Air Force. B-25s from Makin bomb Jaluit Atoll, Marshall Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-24s over the Borpop area attack coastal guns; 40+ fighter-bombers and 30 USN dive bombers pound Vunakambi Plantation. 38 P-39s, flying 18 different missions, hit a variety of targets on SW Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands, including missions at Tinputs, Koromira and Tsimba, Hongorai River crossing, Numa Numa bridge and huts at Aravia and Kunagaupau.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 180+ B-25s, A-20s, and fighters pound the Wewak and Hansa Bay areas throughout the day. Numerous coastline targets are hit, including airfields, vehicles, communications, villages, AA positions, bivouacs, supplies, barges and offshore islands. HQ 86th Fighter Wing arrives at Finschhafen from the US; and during May, HQ 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium) moves from Gusap to Hollandia. B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force hit Woleai and Eauriprik Atolls, Caroline Islands.

RAAF: Lost is Boomerang A46-71.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

Roll Call.

Anyone reading these posts, send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2009)

May 2nd 1944

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s claim 2 freighters sunk in the S end of Formosa Straits.

EASTERN AIR COMMAND (EAC): Troop Carrier Command, until this date a major subordinate component of EAC, is placed under Third Tactical Air Force, another EAC component.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok and Kwajalein, bomb Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, during the night. During the day B-25s based on Makin hit Jaluit and Wotje Atolls, Marshall Islands, using Majuro as a shuttle base to rearm between strikes. B-25s from Engebi pound Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 22 P-39s bomb a village N of Kieta, airstrip and buildings of Koromira and Rigu Missions and 8 P-40s also hit the Kieta area. On New Britain Island, fighter sweeps over the Rabaul area continue; fighter-bombers hit the Vunakambi Plantation supply area with incendiaries and B-25s pound the Talili area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 140+ A-20s and fighter-bombers hit bridges, barges, gun positions, roads, personnel, supplies, huts and tent areas from Wewak to Hansa Bay throughout the day; 2 B-25s bomb airfields at Wewak and Boram; 8 others hit Wakde Island oil stores, huts, AA positions, trucks, and other targets of opportunity; and the airfield on Biak Island is bombed by 2 B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2009)

May 3rd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit Kohima and Kalewa; 28 fighter-bombers pound ammunition dumps and other supplies at Mohnyin and N of Nanyaseik; 9 P-38s hit airfields in the Meiktila area; and 7 P-40s attack Lakatkawng and support ground forces in the area; 88th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Mokelbari, India to Shingbwiyang with P-40s and during the month, a detachment begins operating from Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 Chinese-American Composite Wing (CACW) B-25s bomb the Mihsien town area and also hit numerous vehicles and troops NE of Mihsien, between Yochou and Hsuchang, at Chihsien and N of Yenling; the B-25s also strafe the town of Hsiangcheng; 4 B-25s and 8 P-40s pound storage area at Tangyang airfield; 10 CACW P-40s score 11 direct hits on a bridge over the Yellow River NW of Chenghsien, and destroy 15 trucks and many troops between Loyang and Luchou. In French Indochina, 10 other P-40s on armed reconnaissance sink 9 sampans near Cat Ba Island, knock out a bridge at Bac Le, damage another at Kep, and pound Na Cham railroad yards.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Kwajalein Atoll bomb Wotje Atoll while others, based at Makin strike both Jaluit and Wotje Atolls, using Majuro as a rearming base between raids.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 8 P-39s bomb buildings at Monoitu; 17 others, in the course of 6 missions, hit targets of opportunity, including Japanese-occupied huts and buildings at Toiemonapu, Tinputs and Sisiruai, and bivouacs at Tarlena, Ratsua and Mawareka. On New Britain Island, 24 B-25s bomb Kulon Plantation and a personnel concentration to the NE. Allied fighter sweeps over the N Solomons and the Bismarck Archipelago continue. P-40s returning from the New Britain Island area bomb Pororan, Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 72 B-24s, B-25s and A-20s thoroughly blast Wewak and Boram Airfield in a single raid; about 120 A-20s, B-25s and fighter-bombers, operating throughout the day, hit the Wewak and Hansa Bay areas, including targets at Nubia, Uligan, Mushu Island, Wewak and Boram. Lost is A-20G 43-9436. Airfields at Maffin Bay are bombed by B-25s. 7th and 8th Fighter Squadrons, 49th Fighter Group, from Finschhafen and Gusap respectively to Hollandia with P-40s; 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, based at Nadzab with C-47s, begins operating from Tadji.

JAPAN: Admiral Toyoda is named Commander in Chief of the Japanese Combined Fleet. This appointment is to replace Admiral Koga who was killed in an air accident on March 31.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2009)

May 4th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, a single B-24 bombs Akyab; 12 B-25s damage a bridge at Kalemyo and bomb Tiddim; 24 B-24s bomb Mandalay marshalling yard and barracks and the general area at Maymyo; 2 P-51s knock out a bypass bridge near Shweli.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 P-40s hit gun positions at Pailochi; 2 B-25s strafe 12 sampans between Hong Kong and the Luichow Peninsula, killing many soldiers on board.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 12 B-25s, based at Makin pound Jaluit and Wotje, using Majuro as a shuttle base for rearming between the strikes. 39 B-24s from Kwajalein and Eniwetok hit Ponape. Lost is B-24J "Heaven Can Wait" 42-73496.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb the Talili Bay area; 43 fighter-bombers hit Vunakanau Airfield; Allied fighter sweeps over the Bismarck Archipelago continue. 38 P-39s, flying 18 missions, hit several targets on Bougainville, including buildings at Sovele, Tinputs, the Reboine Bay area, Monoitu and in the area N of Taki; targets of opportunity in the Koromira area are also attacked.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 26 B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Mokmer Airfield; 60+ B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and P-47s pound airfields, road, bridges, shipping, barges and other targets in the Wewak area; A-20s attack bridges over the Awar River and targets of opportunity in the Hansa Bay area while fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity in the Ramu River Valley and on the Hansa Bay coast. Force landed is B-17E "War Horse" 41-24548

USA: Most cuts of meat are removed from rationing in the US. Steaks and other choice cuts for roasting remain rationed.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2009)

May 5th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-38s hit targets along Tiddim road; 3 B-25s bomb the Thayaung Airfield area; 80+ P-40s, P-51s, A-36s and B-25s carry out support of ground forces, hit gun positions and supply dumps, attack troop concentrations and blast numerous targets of opportunity throughout the Mogaung Valley; 3 B-25s and 6 fighter-bombers hit an ammunition dump N of Mohnyin; and 12 P-38s bomb a large warehouse E of Monywa. 6 B-24s lay mines in the harbor off Koh Si Chang Island, Thailand.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 B-24s bomb docks and shipping at Haiphong, French Indochina. In Burma, P-40s damage bridges at Hsenwi and Wan Pa-Hsa and hit barracks and destroy several trucks at Kentung. In China, 8 B-25s and 23 fighter-bombers attack the warehouse area at Chiuchiang, causing large fires; 25 CACW B-25s and P-40s thoroughly pound Sinyang marshalling yard and storage area; and 10 P-40s sweep the road from Loyang to Juchou, claiming 40-50 vehicles and numerous troops destroyed.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 4/5 May B-24s from Kwajalein stage through Eniwetok and bomb Truk Atoll. During the day B-25s from Eniwetok strike Ponape, and 10 from Makin hit Jaluit and Wotje Atolls, Marshall Islands, using Majuro Atoll as a rearming base between the attacks. Lost is B-24J 44-40332. 

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb gun positions at Buka on Buka Island and 34 P-39s hit various targets on Bougainville and Buka Islands, including buildings at Porton, Chabai and Kohiso, a pillbox on Pau Island and a road near Tsundawan; supply area at Chabai is bombed by 12 other P-39s; P-40s bomb buildings at Kieta and at nearby Rigu Mission. Fighter patrols continue over the N Solomons Islands and the Bismarck Archipelago.

USMC - PBJs of VMB-413 took off from Green Island on a strike against Tobera Airfield. Lost is PBJ-1 35143. Off Efaté F4U 02270 force lands. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Mokmer Airfield while B-25s hit supply areas at Wakde Island and along the coast of Maffin Bay; A-20s and fighter-bombers again pound targets around Wewak and along the coast of Hansa Bay, hitting supply and personnel areas, warehouses and occupied villages.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2009)

May 6th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 B-25s bomb Indainggyi, destroy the Sibong bridge and damage a road at Hpaungzeik; 90+ P-40s, P-51s and B-25s attack a wide variety of targets throughout the Mogaung Valley; 18 fighter-bombers and 6 B-25s support ground forces at Mawlu while 3 B-25s and 4 P-51s hit positions at Nalong.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 61 P-40s and 5 B-25s attack targets throughout S China and French Indochina. In China, numerous vehicles and troops are destroyed in the Hsiangcheng, Loyang and Luchou areas; main buildings at Nanchang mines are destroyed, Sienning bridge is damaged and several railroad cars and vehicles are destroyed near Puchi; and 14 B-25s and 25 fighter-bombers pound the airfield and surrounding area at Hankow. In French Indochina, 8 boxcars are destroyed and 70 more damaged between Thanh Moi and Bac Le and between Phu Lang Thuong and Lang Son; a barge is sunk at Campha Port and numerous sampans and small craft sunk or damaged at Cat Ba Island. Detachment of 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), operating from Yunnani, China with B-25s returns to base at Yangkai.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin and Kwajalein hit Wotje and Jaluit Atolls. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok, escort USN aircraft on a photo reconnaissance of Guam Island, Marianas Islands. The B-24s bomb Guam from 20,000 ft (6,096 m), scoring hits on 2 airfields and a town area and proceed to Los Negros to prepare for the return flight; the B-24s claim 4 enemy aircraft shot down.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s and 12 P-39s pound the Talili Bay area on New Britain Island. 37 P-39s and 19 P-40s attack targets in the Porton area, Bougainville Island. HQ 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance) moves from Espiritu Santo Island, New Hebrides Islands to Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Penfoei, Timor Island, Lesser Sunda Islands and Biak. In New Guinea, 150+ B-25s, A-20s and fighter-bombers, operating almost continuously throughout the day, blast a variety of targets from Wewak to the shores of Hansa Bay. B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force again bomb Woleai.

JAPAN: The Mitsubishi A7M1, Navy Experimental 17-Shi Ko (A) Type Carrier Fighter Reppu (Hurricane) makes its first flight. The aircraft had been under development since 1942 as a replacement for the Mitsubishi A6M, Navy Type 0 Carrier Fighter, Allied Code Name "Zeke." The A7M1 was as maneuverable as the "Zeke" but was underpowered and lacked performance. Only ten of these aircraft, given the Allied Code Name "Sam," were built by Mitsubishi at Nagoya.


----------



## Bernhart (May 6, 2009)

still reading, appreciate the amount of work you have put into the site


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2009)

May 7th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-38s hit the Kangaung area; 4 P-40s hit targets of opportunity along the road from N of Nanyaseik to Kamaing. 4 B-24s lay mines in the Gulf of Siam off Sattahib, Thailand.

INDIA: The Allies call off their attack in the Imphal area, having achieved little.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s hit vehicle concentrations W and NW of Hsiangcheng and bomb the town of Chiahsien and 4 P-40s destroy at least 25 trucks between the 2 towns; 8 P-40s destroy or damage 40-60 trucks, tanks and other vehicles during road sweeps from Loyang to Yenshih and from Yehhsien to Paofeng; 8 P-40s strafe forces and equipment E of Luchou, while 4 hit railroad targets of opportunity at Lang Son, French Indochina.
Japanese forces link up at Suiping, China, on the Peking to Hankow railway.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok, bomb Truk Atoll during the night of 6/7 May. B-25s from Engebi hit Ponape Island during the following day. Makin based B-25s bomb Jaluit and Wotje Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 15 B-25s, hampered by bad weather, attack a coastal gun on Cape Friendship, Bougainville Island and bomb the west coast of Rantan Island, Solomon Islands; 70+ P-39s, P-38s and P-40s bomb numerous targets throughout Buka and Bougainville Islands including shipping and supply area at Chabai and Tsirogei, huts at Hiru Hiru, near Tonu, and at Monoitu and bridges W of Haigi and on the Miwo River.

NEW BRITAIN: The US 46th Division takes Cape Hopkins Airfield on New Britain.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s, B-25s and P-40s hit Urarom, Biak, Hollandia-Wakde coast, and Sawar-Maffin Bay area; A-20s, B-25s and fighter-bombers again attack targets of opportunity from Wewak to the area around Hansa Bay and strafe villages along the Sepik River; Lost are B-24D "Toughy" 42-40525 and P-38J "Jandina III" 42-103980. 90th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2009)

May 8th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-24s and 9 B-25s bomb Moirang and a village to the N, causing considerable damage including the destruction of a road bridge; 12 P-38s hit Kangaung Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi strike Ponape Island while Makin based B-25s pound Jaluit and Wotje Atolls, using Majuro Atoll as a shuttle base between strikes. B-24s that landed at Los Negros Island after the strike on Guam Island on 6 May return to the Marshall Islands, bombing Ponape Island en route.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Fighter-bombers pound Tobera Airfield and strafe targets of opportunity in the area. 2 squadrons of B-24s bomb gun positions at Sohano, Solomon Islands and Hahilia, New Britain Island while on Bougainville Island, 30+ P-39s and P-40s hit areas around Porton, Tsimba, Tarara, Kieta, Numa Numa, Tsirogei and at several other points and B-25s blast the coast near Banin, hit Sohano, and bomb airfield areas at Bonis and Buka on Buka Island. 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), based in the Renard Field with B-25s, ceases operating from Stirling.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s and P-40s operating in the Geelvink Bay area attack Mokmer Airfield and nearby shipping; A-20s and fighter-bombers continue to pound targets of opportunity along the NE New Guinea coast from Wewak to Hansa Bay and along the Sepik River.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2009)

May 9th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100+ RAF Vengeances, P-51s and B-25s hit positions and occupied areas at Moirang, Kanglatongbi, Myothit and SE of Palel, and severely damage a bridge over the Uyu River near Nawngpu-awng; Mogaung Valley targets, including targets in support of ground forces near Kamaing, are pounded by 60+ B-25s, A-36s, P-51s and P-40s; 9 P-51s hit troops and gun positions at Mawlu and Namkwin and hit the Nalong area; 3 B-24s blast the barracks area at Nagorn Sawarn while 3 P-51s hit Anisakan Airfield, destroying or damaging 20+ trucks, 2 aircraft and a locomotive; 8 B-24s lay mines in the Moulmein area, 2 others make a diversionary strike on Martaban, and 5 mine the Mergui waterfront.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): HQ 33d Fighter Group moves from Shwangliu to Pungchacheng, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 8/9 May B-24s stage through Kwajalein to bomb Truk Atoll. Makin based B-25s hit Wotje and Jaluit Atolls, using Majuro Atoll as a rearming point between attacks.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 33 fighter-bombers pound the airfield at Lakunai Airfield; fighter sweeps over New Ireland and New Britain Islands, Bismarck Archipelago, continue. On Bougainville Island, 30+ P-39s and P-38s hit barges in the Porton-Chabai area, huts at Kieta and an ammunition dump S of Aitara Mission; 10 other P-38s and 12 B-25s bomb Bonis Airfield and nearby targets of opportunity in Buka Passage.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 50+ B-24s and B-25s bomb Langgoer and Faan airstrips, Bosnik supply area and Mokmer Airfield; 220+ A-20s and fighter-bombers continue to blast numerous targets of opportunity along the NE coastline from Wewak to the Hansa Bay area. 12 B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Woleai.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2009)

May 10th 1944

USA: James V. Forrestal becomes US Secretary of the Navy to succeed Frank Knox.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The Eleventh directs its components to place more emphasis on photographing and bombing of specific targets instead of general reconnaissance.

CHINA-BURMA-INDIA (CBI) THEATER OF OPERATIONS: In a drive to free the Burma Road, Chinese troops cross the Salween River on a 100-mi (160 km) front and attack Japanese positions in N Burma.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ B-25s, A-36s, P-51s, P-40s and 10 B-24s blast numerous targets, concentrating on barracks and storage in the Myitkyina-Mogaung vicinity and also hitting gun positions and bridges at Kamaing and railroad siding and buildings at Mohnyin; 16 P-38s destroy several aircraft in strikes on Aungban and Kangaung Airfields.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): P-40s sink 6 large junks and damage several others in Fan Tou Bay, China and destroy several trucks between Wan Pa-Hsa and Mong Ho Pung, Burma. 28 P-40s bomb Tengchung, China town area, strafe a nearby truck convoy, damage bridges at Tingka, China; Bac Le, French Indochina; and Hsenwi, Burma; hit a power dam at Tasa, French Indochina; bomb a tank and truck dispersal area at Hsiangcheng, China; and hit 30+ railroad cars at Lang Giai, Dong Dang and Na Cham, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake during the night of 9/10 May. During the day, B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape while Makin based B-25s raid Jaluit and Wotje Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 41 fighter-bombers attack Tobera Airfield; 11 B-25s hit Matupi Island, Bismarck Archipelago; fighters on a sweep, hit trucks W of Keravat. On Bougainville Island, 4 B-25s bomb Majuai Mission; 61 P-39s (some back from the Tobera strike) and 12 P-40s attack targets throughout the Buka-Bougainville Islands area, including a bridge over the Crepers River, a supply area at Mawareka, a barge at Chabai, a village on Schwarze Point, a pillbox at Gohi and the general area of Porton Plantations. Lost is SBD Dauntless NZ5051.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 120+ B-24s, A-20s and fighter-bombers, along with RAAF aircraft, maintain attacks on targets of opportunity along the NE coast from the Hansa Bay area to Wewak; 2 B-24s hit Mokmer Airfield. 45 B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb the airfield on Eten Island and warehouse area at Dublon, both in Truk Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2009)

May 11th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ B-25s, A-36s, P-51s and P-40s, attack the Myitkyina and Pinbaw areas, Sahmaw, targets NW of Kamaing, gun positions at Nsopzup and targets of opportunity along the road from Inkangahtawng to Kamaing; 24 P-51s attack the airfield at Meiktila, Anisakan and Heho, shooting down 13 aircraft in the area; 14 B-24s pound Maymyo railroad station; 12 B-25s attack the railroad in the Shwebo-Sagaing area; and 12 other B-25s knock out bridges at Pyu, Thawatti, Ela and 7 mi (11.2 km) S of Ela.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 P-40s knock out the main bridge N of Mangshih, bomb the town area of Lungchwanchiang, and in French Indochina, damage a radio station on Cat Ba Island and destroy several large junks off shore, and attack a power dam W of Cao Bang, buildings at Dong Dang, and boxcars and oil drums at Lang Giai. In China, 6 B-25s and 24 P-40s (some firing rockets) pound railroad yards and depot at Sinyang, blast a warehouse area 30 mi (48 km) to the N and sink a small freighter, 3 motor launches and several sampans between Siaokan and Chienli; 2 B-25s and 4 P-40s hit troops, tanks and trucks in the Yenshih-Tengfeng-Mihsien area and in the Luchou-Hsiangcheng vicinity; 6 P-40s pound supply dumps at Mienchih and 13 P-40s sink at least 5 supply boats on the Yangtze River in the Hosueh area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok, bomb Truk Atoll during the night of 10/11 May. During the day B-25s from Engebi hit Ponape while others, based on Makin pound Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 8 P-38s bomb a supply-personnel area W of Tobera; 12 B-25s, 12 P-40s and 3 B-24s hit Vunakanau Airfield; fighters on sweeps and bombing missions hit various targets at Kabanga Plantation, the Gazelle Peninsula area, N of the Sae River and at Labout. On Bougainville Island, 70+ P-39s, P-40s, and P-38s (flying a total of 18 missions) attack a variety of targets, including piers at Chabai, Ratsua and Porton, wooded area near Pipipaia, town of Siruluna, bridge at Tokinotu, and Buka Airfield on Buka Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 190+ B-24s and B-25s bomb gun emplacements and supply areas on Wakde and Mokmer Airfield and targets of opportunity on Biak Island; 220+ fighter-bombers, A-20s, B-24s and B-25s continue to pound coastal bridges and villages, fuel dumps, vehicles, gun positions, supply areas, bivouacs and various targets along the shoreline from Hansa Bay to Wewak.


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2009)

May 12th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 reconnoiters and bombs installations on Matsuwa Island, Kurile Islands, concentrating on the airfield on Tagan Cape.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s strike the Tiddim road NNW of Tonzang; 50+ B-25s and fighter-bombers knock out a railroad bridge at Pinbaw, pound gun positions and supply area at Myitkyina and hit defensive positions near Kazu-Tiangsup; 4 B-25s damage Myothit bridge while 8 P-38s bomb Kyaukye; 21 P-51s hit airfields at Meiktila and Heho, claiming 8 Japanese aircraft downed; 4 B-25s knock out a bridge at Daga while 2 others bomb a camp at Taungbaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 16 P-40s and 11 B-25s hit several targets in S China and in French Indochina. In China, military installations, artillery positions and tank concentrations are pounded in the Yoyang area, a bridge and several trucks are damaged at Sienning, a naval vessel is attacked at Hong Kong and in French Indochina, a radio station on Cat Ba Island is bombed and railroad yards, supply dump, and river junks are blasted in the Phu Langi Thuong area; and HQ 81st Fighter Group moves from Karachi, India to Kwanghan.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 12 Makin based B-25s bomb Nauru Island. A single B-24 from Kwajalein bombs Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s and 20+ P-40s and P-38s pound Tobera Airstrip and nearby personnel areas; some of the B-25s returning from Tobera bomb Sohano; 12 P-39s and about 70 USN SBDs and TBFs sink numerous barges throughout the Rabaul area, especially at Simpson Harbor and Keravia Bay; gun positions in the Matupi area are also attacked.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Mokmer Airfield, New Guinea, and attack targets on Ceram Island, Moluccas Islands; Amboina, Ambon Island, Moluccas Islands; and Timor Island. In New Guinea, A-20s, B-25s and fighter-bombers blast villages, coastal bridges and roads, vehicles, the airstrip at Boram and other targets throughout the Wewak-Hansa Bay region; HQ 3d Bombardment Group moves from Nadzab to Hollandia; 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, based at Nadzab begins operating from Tadji with C-47s; 418th Night Fighter Squadron, 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium), moves from Finschhafen to Hollandia with B-25Hs, P-38s and P-70s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2009)

May 13th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-25 flies a shipping strike and strafes 2 fishing vessels.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, nearly 100 P-40s and P-51s over the Mogaung Valley hit gun positions, bridges, support ground forces (near Nanyaseik) and hit numerous targets of opportunity throughout the whole valley; 12 A-36s hit positions near Maungdaw; 19 B-25s pound several points along the road and bomb troop concentrations at Bishenpur; 30+ B-24s, B-25s, A-36s, and P-51s hit Indaw, Taungbaw and Mohnyin; and 11 B-25s bomb Monywa.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-25s hit storage and warehouse areas at Mangshik and Lungling, a bridge at Hsenwi, truck and tank concentrations SW of Loyang, and town area of Lungling; 39 P-40s hit military installations at Mengta and Tating, a village N of Kaitou bridge at Tingka and a truck concentration at Yingyangchen.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 771st Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 462d Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), arrives at Piardoba, India from the US with B-29s; first mission is 5 Jun.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s. staging through Eniwetok from Kwajalein bomb Truk Atoll during the early morning hours. Other B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Maloelap and Jaluit Atolls, Marshall Islands. B-25s from Engebi hit Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 50+ P-39s and P-40s attack piers at Ratsua, Porton, Chabai, and Tarlena; 30+ fighter-bombers hit various targets, including a supply area SE of Bonis, the town of Chabai, a village near Ibu, and huts and villages along the Numa Numa trail; 3 B-25s hit coastal guns at Hahela Mission. On New Britain Island, 21 B-25s and 40+ P-39s, P-40s, and P-38s pound supply areas at Talili Bay. Fighter sweeps over N New Britain and New Ireland Islands continue; many targets of opportunity are strafed. 370th, 371st, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Munda, and Guadalcanal Island (424th Bomb Squadron) to Los Negros with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s hit dispersal areas on Jaspen Island, supply areas and AA guns at Bosnik and airfields at Sorido, Namber and near the Moemi River; B-24s and B-25s hit airfields in the Wakde-Maffin-Sawar-Arare area; 200+ fighter-bombers, A-20s, and B-25s thoroughly pound airfields, bridges, fuel dumps, vehicles, villages, AA guns, and supply areas in the Wewak-Hansa Bay area; and 89th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

May 14th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-38s hit Tiddim road at Tonzang, causing a roadblock; 11 P-40s hit a bridge and road at Kazu and railroad shed at Myitkyina; 25 B-25s and P-51s hit troop positions at Hopin; Meiktila and Heho Airfields are hit by 20+ P-51s and P-38s; the fighters claim 4 aircraft downed in combat; and 528th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, moves from Dinjan, India to Tingkawk Sakan with P-51s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 60 P-40s and P-51s hit trucks at Yoyang, river shipping, boxcars, and trucks at Pailochi and Sienning and a storage area at Shayang; 20 other P-40s bomb and strafe towns near Mamien Pass, Pingkai and areas around Mengta and Tating; 6 Japanese bombers hit Kienow, rendering the airfield temporarily unusable.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 53 B-24s from Kwajalein and 43 B-25s from Makin join USN aircraft in pounding Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s bomb Tobera Airstrip; 44 fighter-bombers pound supply and personnel areas at Vunakanau; P-39s and P-40s strafe targets in N and E Gazelle Peninsula, and fighter patrols over Rabaul area attack several targets of opportunity. In the Buka-Bougainville Island area, 40+ P-39s and P-40s bomb Hangan, Tsirogei, Tokiparo, a pier at Kessa Plantation, and near Ibu.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Bosnik supply areas and Sorido runway; in the Wakde-Sawar-Maffin Bay area, villages and AA positions are pounded by B-24s and B-25s; fighter-bombers, A-20s, B-24s and B-25s maintain strikes against airfields, bridges, trucks, villages, and other targets in the Wewak-Hansa Bay area.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

May 15th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 19 B-25s pound targets of opportunity along the Tiddim road; 20+ B-25s and fighter-bombers hit gun positions at Hopin and the airfield at Myitkyina; 17 P-38s attack Heho and Kangaung Airfield, claiming 15 aircraft destroyed, most of them in the air; 7 B-24s bomb Myitkyina, Kalewa and Mandalay.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): B-25s strike Kengluang bridge, Siam and hit installations near Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma. P-40s strafe troops near Pingkai, Burma, and along Mamien Pass and in the Mengta area of China. 92d Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, moves from Karachi, India to Kwanghan, China with P-47s; first mission is 1 Jun.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Operations are limited to photo reconnaissance of Jaluit from Kwajalein.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 24 B-25s and 40+ P-40s, P-38s, and P-39s, along with TBFs and SBDs, pound the area N of Muguai and hit the Maika area between Muguai and Ebery's Lease; 40+ fighters on sweeps over Bougainville and Shortland attack AA positions, trucks and huts at several locations including the Kieta, Cape Friendship and Chabai areas. On New Britain Island, Allied fighter sweeps continue over the Rabaul area; several targets of opportunity, including a concentration of barges in Keravia Bay, are hit.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): The Wewak-Hansa Bay area is again hit by A-20s, B-24s and fighter-bombers. Lost is A-20G "Sweet Milk / Baby Doll II" 43-9113. B-24s and B-25s attack numerous targets in the Wakde-Sawar-Sarmi-Maffin Bay areas and on Biak Island; and HQ 475th Fighter Group and 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons move from Nadzab to Hollandia with P-38s. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s from Los Negros bomb supply and bivouac areas on Mariaon and Tagaulap Islands and AA guns on Woleai and Paliau at Woleai. Crashed on take off is B-24D 41-23722.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

May 16th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 70 B-25s and fighter-bombers hit the Myitkyina and Hogin areas; 11 B-24s hit Ywataung and Sagaing marshalling yards and the town of Akyab.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-24s blast the motor pool and warehouse areas at Mangshih.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Kwajalein based B-24s pound Wake. B-25s from Makin hit Nauru and Ponape Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ fighter-bombers hit the Vunakanau area; fighters on sweeps hit barges at Jacquinot Bay and Mioko Harbour, vehicles at Kurakakaul, Mandres Bay and Vunarima, and N of Vunakanau, a small vessel in Mandres Bay and a sawmill at Keravat. On Bougainville Island, fighter-bombers hit occupied areas at Tunuru, near Kieta and Manetai Mission, and at Tinputs.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Aircraft continue to pound a variety of targets including airfields and supply areas on Noemfoor and Biak Islands, AA guns, supplies and occupied villages in the Wakde Island-Maffin-Sawar coastal area, and bridges, villages, troop concentrations and AA positions; 8th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s; and 9th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from Gusap to Hollandia with P-47s. Lost is B-24D "Ready, Willing and Able" 42-41078.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

May 17th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 18 B-25s bomb Chauk oil installations while 20 P-38s hit Kangaung Airfield; B-25s and fighter-bombers fly 90 sorties against Mogaung Valley targets, hitting targets of opportunity at Kazu and Namti and a bridge at Kamaing and supporting ground forces in the Myitkyina area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-40s support ground forces at Mamien Pass, hit Japanese positions at Tatangtzu, damage a bridge and several trucks at Shweli, Burma, strafe troops at Luchiangpa and bomb and strafe a horse pack train near Tengchung; 7 B-25s and 13 P-40s pound the Shayang barracks area and hit troops and vehicles NE of Shasi.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake while Engebi based B-25s hit Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 25 B-25s bomb the airfield at Tobera while 43 P-39s, P-40s and P-38s, in conjunction with 40+ USN dive bombers, blast the Vunakanau area; fighters on sweeps hit a Nubai River bridge and strafe targets on Gazelle Peninsula. 39 fighter-bombers hit numerous targets in Bougainville Island area, including the Muguai area, a bridge N of Numa Numa, barges at Banin Harbor and the area around Ratsua.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, Allied forces land without opposition near Arare after a naval bombardment; B-24s and B-25s hit targets in the general vicinity at Sawar, Sarmi and the mouth of the Orai River; 100+ B-24s, with P-38 escort, pound AA positions at Bosnik, Sorido and Mokmer, and supply areas and airfield on Noemfoor; 120+ fighter- bombers, A-20s, B-25s and B-24s continue to hit the Wewak-Hansa Bay area; and HQ 49th Fighter Group moves from Finschhafen to Hollandia.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

May 18th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Over the Kurile Islands, a B-24 on weather reconnaissance attacks a Japanese aircraft and 2 B-25s sink an auxiliary vessel; another is sunk shortly before 2400 hours by 2 other B-25s.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 140+ fighter-bombers and 6 B-25s pound numerous targets throughout the Mogaung Valley, concentrating on bridges (at least 4 are knocked out) and support of ground forces in areas around Myitkyina, Nanyaseik, Kamaing, Namkwin, Kazu, Lonkin and Katkyo; 8 B-25s knock out a Mu River bridge and damage Chaungu bridge approaches; 12 P-38s destroy several aircraft at Shwebo.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s and 12 P-40s pound barracks and warehouse areas at Chienyangi, causing many fires; 30 P-40s support ground forces in the Salween area, hitting troops and positions at Tengchung, Tatangtzu, Mamien Pass and Luchiangpa; 12 B-24s bomb the towns of Lungling and Tengchung; 25 CACW and Chinese Air Force (CAF) P-40s attack trucks, armor and troops at Chueh-shan and Loning, causing widespread destruction.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s based on Makin bomb Taroa, rearm at Majuro and attack the same target during the return flight to base.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 10 P-39s hit barges off Porton; 40+ P-38s and P-39s pound a supply area N of Mupuai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): 100+ fighter- bombers, A-20s, B-25s and B-24s pound targets of opportunity in the Wewak-Hansa Bay area throughout the day; and 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, based at Nadzab sends a detachment to operate from Tadji with C 47s. B-24s hit targets of opportunity on Halmahera Island, Moluccas Islands and bomb Bosnik. B-25s hit Larot, Celebes Islands and Saumlakki, Tanimbar Island, Moluccas Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2009)

May 19th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies armed reconnaissance over Shimushu and Ketoi Islands, Kurile Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, A-36s, P-40s, P-51s and a few B-25s fly 140+ attack sorties against various targets in the Mogaung Valley, concentrating on gun positions in the Myitkyina area; 8 B-25s damage railroad tracks in the Myingatha-Saye area and 16 P-38s hit the airfield at Nawnghkio.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 31 fighters support ground forces in the Salween area at Chiangtso, Watien, and Mamien Pass; 4 P-40s knock out a bridge at Shweli, Burma, 13 P-40s bomb and strafe the Puchi area and 16 P-40s and P-38s damage a bridge at Tayeh and hit military installations and other buildings at Yangsin; 11 P-51s bomb a village near Anking, causing large explosions and fires; 2 B-24s on a sea sweep seriously damage 2 freighters S of Hong Kong; 16 CACW P-40s pound trucks, tanks and troops in the Ichang-Tangyang-Loyang area and attack river traffic at Itu on the Yangtze River.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s based on Engebi hit Ponape Island and B-25s from Makin hit Nanru.

MARCUS - Third Raid on Marcus - Planes from a three-carrier task force USS Essex, Wasp and San Jacinto, (Rear Admiral A. E. Montgomery) hit Marcus with a predawn fighter sweep and strafed and bombed the island for 2 consecutive days.
Rear Admiral Alfred E. Montgomery's Task Group 58.6, consisting of the aircraft carriers USS Essex, with Carrier Air Group Fifteen, and USS Wasp, with CVG-14, attack Marcus Island in the North Pacific. The new light aircraft carrier USS San Jacinto, with Light Carrier Air Group 51, is detached to the north to screen for the rest of the force. Two of the purposes of the raid are to test new target-briefing procedures and also determine the effect of high-velocity attack rockets (HVARs) on ground targets. 

PTO: The Japanese establish a line of submarines in the South Pacific (Operation "NA") to intercept USN aircraft carriers however, the USN has deduced the purpose and location of these subs based on radio traffic analysis. On 18 May 1944, the destroyer escort USS England, Lt. Commander Walton B. Pendleton, got underway with two other destroyers and during the next eight days, she sinks five of the submarines, starting with HIJMS I-16, Lt. Commander Yoshitaka Takeuchi.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ P-39s, P-38s and P-40s hit Makada Island, Bismarck Archipelago. 16 B-25s bomb gun positions and supply area at Talili Bay, New Britain Island. On Bougainville Island, 20 AAF fighters and a few USN aircraft bomb huts and bridges at Monoitu, Porton, Toborei, Moisuru and Tsimba.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s, A-20s and P-38s hit airfields and shipping in the Manokwari-Noemfoor Island area; other B-24s pound beach defenses at Bosnik on Biak Island and hit the area between Bosnik and Mokmer; 270+ A-20s, P-47s, P-38s and B-25s continue to blast Wewak, knocking out radar and radio stations and attack targets of opportunity from Wewak to the Hansa Bay area.

USA: The Undersecretary of the Navy, James V. Forrestal, becomes the Secretary of the Navy.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2009)

May 20th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100+ A-36s, P-40s and P-51s pound gun positions, attack bridges, bomb troops and hit numerous targets of opportunity in areas around Myitkyina, Kamaing, Nanyaseik, and Nsopzup; 16 RAF Vengeances and 2 P-38s hit targets in the Arakan area, including a signal center SE of Buthidaung, gun positions SE of Maungdaw and a jetty at Akyab; about 40 B-24s and P-51s hit oil installations at Yenangyaung and Chauk, airfield at Pakokku, and town of Akyab. In India, HQ 1st Air Commando Group moves from Hailakandi to Asansol; the group consists of the following sections: bomber (B-25s), fighter (P-51s), light-plane (L-1 L-5), transport (C-47), glider (CG-4) and light-cargo (UC-64); the bomber section is eliminated and after converting from P-51s to P-47s, the group begins a training program; a detachment of 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Dinjan since Sep 43 returns to base at Barrackpore with F-5s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-24s attack a convoy S of Hong Kong claiming 2 motor launches sunk and damaging several larger vessels; 3 B-24s are lost at sea; 37 P-40s hit trucks, armored vehicles, river traffic
and troops in or near Shasi, Ichang, Tangyang, Chingmen, Loyang and Loning; on the Salween front 43 fighters and 8 B-25s support ground forces and damage a bridge N of Tengchung over the Shweli River.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On Bougainville Island, 22 B-25s, 44 P-39s, P-40s, and P-38s and 30+ USN and US Marine Corps (USMC) aircraft pound AA positions, bivouacs and supply areas from the Muguai- Ebery's Lease area to the Maika area; 24 other P-39s hit barges in Matchin Bay, AA guns on Sohano, and bridges at Kieta. 3 B-24s bomb the Tobera runway.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s, A-20s and B-25s hit airstrips, revetments, supply area, AA positions and shipping at Manokwari, Noemfoor and Biak Islands, and Mawi Bay; A-20s, B-25s and fighter-bombers continue to pound airfields, coastal villages, bridges, supply dumps, trucks and various other targets at Wewak and from Wewak to the shore of Hansa Bay.

PTO: Aircraft from the carriers USS Essex and USS Wasp continue their attacks on Marcus Island in the North Pacific but bad weather halts operations. Meanwhile, aircraft from the light aircraft carrier USS San Jacinto, which has been positioned to the northwest of Marcus as a screen, sink a Japanese guardboat.

SOLOMONS, BOUGAINVILLE: Three light cruisers and eight destroyers (USN Task Group 53.18) bombard Japanese installations on Alu, Poporang and Morgusia Islands in the Shortland Islands off the south end of Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2009)

May 21st 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 120+ P-40s, P-51s, A-36s and B-25s hit Mogaung, Myitkyina, the Talawgyi-Hokat area, and Kamaing; gun positions around Myitkyina and Mogaung are also hit; a single B-24 bombs NW part of Mandalay; 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Kisselbari, India with P-40s, sends a detachment to Tingkawk Sakan.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 27th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Sylhet, India to Yunnani, China; during the next nine months, detachments will operate from Chanyi, Chengtu and Kunming at various times.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 53 B-24s from Kwajalein bomb various targets in Wotje Atoll; 41 B-25s, based on Makin, follow up with bombing, cannonading and strafing attack on the atoll. 8 B-24s stage through Eniwetok to strike Rota and rearm at Los Negros.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 3 B-24s, 30+ P-39s and P-40s, and 40+ USN dive bombers hit Vunakanau Airfield and nearby plantation; 8 P-38s, followed shortly by USN aircraft, bomb Lakunai Airfield. Lost is TBF 23987.

40+ P-39s, P-38s, and P-40s fly sweeps over Bougainville; bridges at Rigu Mission and Shishigatero are reported demolished.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s, A-20s and P-38s attack airfields, town areas, barges, personnel and supply areas, and fuel dumps at Manokwari, Urarom, along the Moemi River and on Noemfoor and Biak Islands; fighter-bombers. A-20s and B-25s continue almost constant pounding of supply dumps, camps, AA positions and a variety of targets along the coast from Wewak to Hansa Bay. Lost is B-25D "Tin Liz" 41-30074; and 13th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s bomb Truk Atoll.
NEW GUINEA: The Airfield at Arare is reopened by US engineers.

HAWAII: In the Territory of Hawaii, the accidental explosion of mortar ammunition being loaded in the tank landing ship USS LST-353 at West Loch, Pearl Harbor, destroys this ship and five other LSTs; three tank landing craft (LCTs); 17 tracked landing vehicles (LVTs); and eight 155 mm guns. Two other LSTs are damaged.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2009)

MONDAY, 22 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 Attu Island, Aleutian Island-based B-25s on a shipping strike near Paramushiru bomb and strafe a picket boat, which is left sinking.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s attack a large concentration of sampans in Honghai Bay; 2 others heavily damage a 150-ft (45.7 m) cargo vessel near Hong Kong; 22 P-51s pound the town of Anking and military area NE of Nanchang; 24 P-40s hit the Sienning area, bombing a factory W of town, damaging a bridge near town, and strafing numerous trucks in the vicinity; 23 P-40s hit road and river traffic in areas around Loyang, Loning, and Itu; and 5 P-40s bomb Yangsin.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 8 B-25s based on Engebi bomb Ponape. Weather cancels other strikes.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 40+ P-39s, P-38s and P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the coastal area near Talili Bay on New Britain Island. 24 B-25s pound Mioko I, Bismarck Archipelago. On Bougainville Island, 40+ P-39s bomb the Bonis supply area and blast 4 small bridges near Kieta.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s and B-25s bomb Manokwari, shipping E of Cape Manggoear and storage areas and Sorido village on Biak Island; P-40s hit supply and fuel dumps, trucks and other targets of opportunity in the area of Wakde Island; B-24s, B-25s and fighter-bombers continue to bomb and strafe various targets in the Wewak- Hansa Bay area; and HQ 348th Fighter Group and 341st and 342d Fighter Squadrons move from Saidor Airfield to Wakde Airfield with P-47s. Lost are F-7A "Under Exposed" 42-73052 and B-25D "Torrid Tess The Terror" 41-29692.

RAAF: Lost is Anson A4-20.

PTO: A US submarine spots the IJN forces near Tawi Tawi.
Wake Island is bombarded by a strong US destroyer force.
The destroyer escort USS England sinks a second Japanese submarine in three days. HIJMS RO-106, Lt. Eyasu Uda, part of Operation "NA," is sunk 250 miles north of Kavieng, New Ireland, Bismarck Archipelago.
Two USN destroyers bombard Wotje Atoll, consisting of 65 islets in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2009)

TUESDAY, 23 MAY 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-38s bomb Tiddim road; 12 B-24s bomb the Indaw marshalling yard and Homalin; 16 P-38s attack Kangaung Airfield; and 23 P-40s and 4 A-36s bomb gun positions, troops and supply dumps in the Myitkyina area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Makin based B-25s strike Jaluit Atoll. B-24s returning from Los Negros where they landed after the raid on Rota on 21 May, bomb Ponape.

USN - Third Wake Raid--Carrier Task Group 58.6 (Rear Admiral A. E. Montgomery) shifted from Marcus to hit Wake with five composite bombing, strafing and rocket strikes.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s bomb Tobera, while 32 B-25s and 40+ P-39s, P-38s and P-40s attack gun positions near Rabaul, near Lakunai and in the vicinity of Tunnel Hill Road. On Bougainville Island, 51 P-39s and 8 P-40s attack huts, barges, bridges and
other targets of opportunity at several locations.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (Fifth Air Force): B-24s hit Manokwari while B-24s, A-20s and P-38s hit targets on Biak Island, including trucks at Borokoe, AA positions and control tower at Mokmer Airfield, the village of Sorido and offshore targets at Bransfari; P-40s hit troops on Wakde Island and on the Biri River; P-38s support ground forces in the Aitape area; A-20s, P-39s. B-24s and B-25s maintain bombing and strafing of the Wewak-Hansa Bay area.

PTO: Aircraft of Task Group 58.6, the USS Essex with Carrier Air Group Fifteen, USS Wasp with CVG-14, and USS San Jacinto with Light Carrier Air Group Fifty One, attack Wake Island.
The destroyer escort USS England sinks another Japanese submarine, RO-104, Lt. Hisashi Izubuchi, involved in Operation "NA;" this is the third submarine sunk by the DE in four days. The sub is sunk 250 miles NNW of Kavieng, New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2009)

WEDNESDAY, 24 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 bombers fly weather and photo reconnaissance over Shimushu Island and bomb the Matsuwa Island area.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-40s in the Myitkyina vicinity destroy 8 barracks buildings and knock out a railway bridge and a machinegun post; a single B-24 bombs Gwa in the Arakan area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin pound Wotje and Jaluit Atolls, using Majuro as a shuttle base for rearming between the strikes. B-25s based at Engebi hit Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): In the Rabaul area of New Britain Island, 19 P-38s, P-40s and 22 B-25s attack Hospital Point gun positions; 2 other B-25s hit the town of Rabaul; fighter patrols hit various targets of opportunity in the Rabaul area and S New Ireland Island. In the Solomon Islands, 51 P-39s, P-40s, and P-38s, and a single B-24, attack various targets on Buka-Bougainville Islands including Buka Airfield, E Bougainville coastal bridges, and Lahan radar station.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): A-20s hit airfields at Namber and Kamiri; 200+ A-20s, P-38s, P-47s, P-39s and B-25s continue to blast targets of opportunity in the Wewak-Hansa Bay area throughout the day.

PTO: The destroyer escort USS England (DE-635) sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-116 225 miles NNW of Kavieng, New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago. This is the fourth submarine involved in Operation "NA" sunk by USS England in five days.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2009)

THURSDAY, 25 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 Shemya based B-24 flies reconnaissance and bombing mission in the C Kurile Islands; another B-24 aborts due to equipment failure.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-38s sweep over the Mandalay area; 12 of them hit about 10 railroad cars near Shwebo, leaving them burning; B-24s hit targets in the Katha area, 6 of them bombing Indaw and 4 bombing the Naba rail junction area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s flying out of Engebi bomb Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb Rabaul, Lakunai, and Rapopo; 8 P-38s hit Vulcan Crater barge hideout; 12 B-25s, clouded out of Vunakanau, hit the Talili Bay supply area. On Bougainville Island, 15 B-25s, 32 P-39s and P-40s, and 25 USN dive bombers hit supply areas at Porton; 4 other P-40s hit trucks at Monoitu Mission; 16 P-39s attack several targets of opportunity, including the Cape Lahan radar station.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s attack shipping at Halmahera Island and in New Guinea, hit Mokmer and targets in the Wakde area; 90+ fighter-bombers, A-20s, B-25s, and B-24s pound numerous targets in the Wewak area. Units of the 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group moving in New Guinea: air echelon of 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), from Finschhafen to Wakde with B-25s; 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, based at Gusap begins operating from Tadji with P-40s.

RAAF - Lost in an aerial collision is Vengence A27-49 and Vengence A27-92.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2009)

FRIDAY, 26 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s off on an armed photo mission over Shimushu Island turn back due to mechanical troubles.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 P-40s sink several supply boats on the Yangtze River near Shihshow, strafe troops at Shasi, hit road traffic near Loyang and strafe pontoon bridges, supply dumps and troops at Shanhsien; 7 P-40s bomb the town of Hsing-tzu; and 2 B-25s damage a small tanker N of Swatow.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 45 B-25s, flying out of Makin attack Emidj Island, Jaluit Atoll, Marshall Islands. 9 B-25s from Engebi fly a successful search mission for a downed B-25 crew in the vicinity of Ponape and Pakin Islands, Caroline Islands; after locating the survivors, later picked up by USN destroyer, the B-25s attack Pakin and Ponape Islands with cannon and machine gun fire.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 24 P-39s and P-40s hit the Rabaul area while 12 B-25s bomb supply areas at Talili Bay. 40+ P-39s and P-40s hit barges NW of Ballale, supply areas and other targets at Porton, and piers at Ratsua and Soraken, all on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s bomb Biak Island while B-25s hit Wakde Island and nearby coastal areas; other B-25s bomb a variety of targets on Aroe Island; 100+ A-20s, B-25s and fighter-bombers continue to blast the coastal region around Wewak; villages and gun positions on Hansa Bay are also hit; and the 340th Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Saidor to Wakde Island with P-47s.

PTO: The destroyers of Task Group 57.8 bombard Japanese installations on Mili Atoll in the southeastern Marshall Islands.
The destroyer escort USS England sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-108 110 miles NE of Manus Island, Admiralty Islands . This is the fifth submarine involved in Operation "NA" sunk by USS England in seven days.


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2009)

SATURDAY, 27 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 bombers fly weather and armed photo reconnaissance and bomb Ushishiru Island, Kurile Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 15 B-24s bomb Pakokku and Nyaung-u, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 rocket-firing P-40s hit the barracks area W of Sinyang, military installations and trucks at Nanchang, and troops, trucks, barracks, and warehouse area in the Puchi vicinity.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Kwajalein and 52 B-25s from Engebi pound Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, about 200 AAF, USMC and USN aircraft (fighters, dive-bombers, and B-25s) are sent against gun positions on Hospital Point; 160+ aircraft bomb the targets with more than 90 tons (99.2 tonnes) of explosives, destroying or damaging several of the guns; other fighters hit targets of opportunity in the Rabaul area and a barge off SW New Ireland Island; and 4 B-24s bomb Tobera. AAF fighters attack beached barges in the Chabai area and in Buka Passage, Aku and Nova Plantation and a bridge over the Oamai River; detachment of 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, operating from Bougainville since Jan with P-61s, returns to base on Guadalcanal Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Babo and Biak are pounded by 170+ B-24s and B-25s; after the aerial and naval bombardment, Allied amphibious forces land on Biak in the Bosnik area, secure the beachhead, and gain control of a trail over ridges to the inland plateau to the N. Japanese aircraft attack the landing area. Lost is Ki-45 piloted by Takada. About 170 A-20s, P-38s, P-40s and B-25s blast the Wewak area. Lost is P-47D 42-22661.
The US 41st Division lands at Biak, New Guinea.
Amplifying the above:
In New Guinea, Operation HORLICKS commences. A naval bombardment by heavy and light cruisers and destroyers of the U.S. Navy's Task Groups 77.2 and 77.3. The U.S. 41st Infantry Division (minus) then lands on Biak Island in Geelvink Bay.
The first wave lands exactly as planned, but strong currents carry subsequent units well west of their designated landing beaches. Fortunately, only nominal Japanese resistance is encountered because the landings catch the Japanese flat-footed. After securing the beachhead, the soldiers gain control of a trail over ridges to the inland plateau to the north.


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2009)

SUNDAY, 28 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly reconnaissance and drop bombs on Shimushu and Matsuwa Islands. 1 B-25 and P-38s fly a guardship coverage mission, 2 other B-25s fly a negative anti-shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-24s pound Kalemyo while 8 B-25s hit Tiddim road; 50+ fighter-bombers and a few B-25s hit various targets at or near Mogaung, Myitkyina, Hopin and Sahmaw; 76 fighter-bombers and 24 B-25s bomb marshalling yards at Namma and Katha, hit several targets in the Mohnyin-Hopin area, and bomb a railroad between Naba and Namma. 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, based at Dinjan, India with P-51s sends a detachment to operated from Kurmitola, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 P-40s in support of ground forces in the Salween area strafe oil storage at Hsiangta, bomb and strafe the Watien area, and destroy a bridge and damage another on the Shweli River N of Tengchung; and 2 B-25s sink a patrol boat and damage another near Saint John Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): 29 B-25s stage from Eniwetok bomb Jaluit Atoll, and land at Makin. B-24s from Eniwetok bomb Saipan and Guam Islands, Marianas Islands; those bombing Guam turn S to Los Negros Island to rearm while the others return to Eniwetok. B-25s flying from Engebi bomb Mille Atoll. B-24s escort USN photo planes over the Marianas Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s, followed by 23 B-25s and 12 P-38s, blast Lakunai Airfield; 33 P-39s and P-40s join 40+ USN dive bombers in a strike on Tobera airstrip. 5 B-25s hit Namatanai supply and personnel area on New Ireland Island. On Bougainville Island, fighter-bombers hit the Tsundan supply area, huts and buildings at Gohi, Nova and Monoitu, suspected barge hideout near Tonolai, and AA guns on Ballale. 

RNZAF Lost on a bombing mission to Vunakanau is TBF Avenger NZ2530

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s and B-25s in support of ground forces on Biak Island hit villages, supply areas, troop concentrations and gun positions on Biak, Noemfoor, and Japen Islands; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers blast troop concentrations, AA positions and supply dumps in the Wewak area; A-20s supporting ground forces in heavy fighting in the Sarmi area, hit positions with minimum-level strikes. B-24s bomb Boela and 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, based at Nadzab with P-70s, sends a detachment to operate from Wakde. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s bomb the airfield on Woleai.

BISK ISLAND, NEW GUINEA: the US forces extend their perimeter.
The advance of the 162d Infantry Regiment along the coastal track toward the airstrips is slowed by equatorial heat; thick, 12-foot scrub growth; rugged terrain; and small parties of Japanese entrenched in caves cut into the face of a 200-foot high cliff. Patrols advance to within 200 yards of the airfields when a Japanese counterattack drives them back. The infantry is now under attack from the west and the targets of well-aimed fire from the East Caves which dominate the coastal road. In danger of being cut off, the regiment withdraws late in the afternoon. USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s and B-25 Mitchells in support of ground forces on Biak Island hit villages, supply areas, troop concentrations and gun positions on Biak, Noemfoor, and Japen Islands.

PTO: General MacArthur announces that the strategic campaign for New Guinea is complete. He cautions that some hard tactical fighting remains to clean up the remaining Japanese.

PHILIPINES: The submarine USS Narwhal lands 23-men and 25 tons of supplies on Samar Island, Philippine Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2009)

MONDAY, 29 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): At dawn 2 B-25s photograph and bomb Shimushu and Matsuwa Islands (secondary). During the early afternoon 2 B-25s escorted by 4 P-38s strafe, bomb and sink a patrol boat in the Kurile Islands. Later 4 other B-25s unsuccessfully attack 2 vessels off Shimushu.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 27 B-25s and 40+ fighter-bombers pound troops and positions at Bhamo and Mohnyin, the railroad at Mogaung and warehouses at Sahmaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 B-24s pound areas along the Burma Road, 3 bomb the town of Wanling, Burma, and 2 attack a convoy of Hainan Island, China, claiming a 250-ft (76 m) freighter sunk. In China, 26 P-40s and P-38s attack troops at Lushan, pound barracks and demolish 7 trucks at Yuanchu, bomb and strafe the general area at Nanchang and destroy several buildings along the Hsiang River N of Changsha; and 19th Liaison Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, attached to Y Force, moves from Ondal, India to Kunming with L-1s and L-5s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Operations are restricted to photo missions over Wotje, Mille, and Jaluit Atolls.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Major General James T Moore, USMC, takes over as Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS). On New Britain Island, almost 100 B-25s, P-38s, P-39s and a variety of USN aircraft pound the Rabaul area, with AAF aircraft concentrating on the Nordup supply area and the others concentrating on Hospital Point AA positions. On Bougainville Island, 24 P-39s and 16 P-40s blast occupied areas W of Tinputs Harbor and at Arigua Plantation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s pound gun positions, defense areas and troops, as the first tank battle of the SWPA is fought W of Parai on Biak Island; other B-24s pound airfields on nearby mainland at Timoeka and Babo; A-20s, B-25s and P-47s, along with RAAF aircraft and a few B-24s from the Biak strike, saturate the Wewak area with continuous air strikes; in the Wakde-Sarmi battle zone, B-25s and P-40s hit forces in the Mount Saskin area; B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Woleai and other nearby islands in the Caroline Islands.

BIAK ISLAND, NEW GUINEA: On Biak Island off New Guinea, the Japanese 222d Infantry Regiment attacks the American lines supported by six light tanks. American M4 Sherman tanks dispatched the Japanese tanks and troops of the 162d Infantry Regiment broke the Japanese attack. The Japanese regroup for another attack and the Americans finally realize that they must clear the high ground before they can drive to the airfields. 

NEW IRELAND: USN destroyers shell Japanese installations on the north coast of New Ireland Island in the Bismarck Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2009)

TUESDAY, 30 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-25 and 2 P-38s fly guardship cover.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (HQ USAAF): All Fighter-Bomber Groups/Squadrons are redesignated Fighter Groups/Squadrons.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s attack the railroad between Namma and Hopin; B-25s and fighter-bombers fly 100 sorties against railroad targets, hitting tracks, rolling stock, stations, and bridges in the vicinities of Mogaung, Myitkyina, Hopin and Loilaw; the Imphal-Tiddim road is bombed by 3 B-24s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 48 fighters support ground forces in the Mamien Pass-Watien-Chiangtso area; 31 supply aircraft drop food and ammunition to friendly forces in the Mamien Pass area; 13 B-25s damage the Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma bridge and bomb Lungling, destroying 6 warehouses and starting several big fires; 8 P-51s hit railroad targets of opportunity on sweeps from Peking, Chengting, Pingting, Linfen and Puchou; 16 P-38s and P-51s dive-bomb installations at the W end of the Nanchang bridge, causing much damage; 5 B-25s and 12 P-40s strafe troops, supplies, and occupied strongpoints at Loyang and at several locations along the Yangtze and Yellow
Rivers; Japanese air strikes on Hengyang and Liangshan Airfields destroy 4 AAF aircraft, damage several others, and blow up a fuel dump.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape, which is also hit by B-24s returning from the shuttle base on Los Negros. 2 forces of B-24s from Kwajalein strike Truk Atoll and Wake.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s bomb personnel areas NE of Tobera; 40+ P-38s, P-40s and P-39s bomb a supply dump near Ratawul. On Bougainville island, 33 P-39s and 8 P-40s demolish bridges at Kirinani and over the Siaibai River; a log ramp over the Miwo River is damaged and a road between the Purlata River and Kiaraba is hit; the fighter-bombers also attack Buka runway, Chabai barge anchorage and Soraken supply area.

USMC - Lost over New Ireland is SBD 54217.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): On New Guinea, B-25s hit enemy positions as fighting on Biak Island slacks temporarily; other B-25s bomb the airfield and nearby AA guns and fuel at Timoeka; B-24s and A-20s hit Japen Island; in the Wakde Island-Sarmi battle area, B-25s bomb and strafe the shoreline from the NW of Sawar to Sarmi Point; the Wewak area is again blasted by 70+ A-20s, B-24s and B-25s, along with RAAF aircraft. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s hit Truk Atoll and Woleai and Puluwat, Caroline Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2009)

WEDNESDAY, 31 MAY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): During the morning 2 B-25s and 4 P-38s fly guardship cover. A bomber flies a weather mission while another reconnoiters and hits Buroton Bay, Kurile Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit the Tiddim road; 130+ B-25s, A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s hit troops, defensive positions, artillery emplacements, boats, railroad facilities, and villages in the Myitkyina- Mogaung area, buildings at Tahona, river boats at Lonkin and Kamaing, docks at Bhamo, railroad cars at Namti, and positions NW of Mohnyin; 21 other B-25s and fighter-bombers pound the Bhamo town area and airfield; and 10 B-24s bomb Ye-u, demolishing several buildings.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 51 P-51s and P-40s pound shipping along the Yangtze River, claiming direct hits on 5 small ships; 16 P-51s and P-40s bomb Kweiyi and Yoyang and installations on the river to the S; 10 P-38s bomb the bridge and warehouse area at Nanchang; 12 P-40s bomb Pingkiang; 4 B-25s bombHankow airfield, Pailochi, and motor convoy at Yoyang; 6 other B-25s knock out the bridge at Kengluang; 13 B-24s pound the town of Lungling, causing big fires, while 14 B-24s, supported by P-40s blast the warehouse area at Lashio, Burma; 4 P-40s destroy several aircraft during strafing runs on Linfen and Hohsien Airfields.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 12 P-38s bomb Vulcan Crater barge hideout; 22 P-39s and 12 P-40s blast supply dumps near Ratawul; 33 B-25s pound Rabaul truck concentrations, wharf area, and NE section of town. 5 B-25s bomb targets of opportunity along the NW coast of New Ireland. On Bougainville, P-39s bomb several targets, including Soraken, Arigua, and several barges and vehicles.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s and A-20s hit the Babo area, bomb the airfield near the Ransiki River, cover the beachhead on Biak Island and attack fishing boats on the shore of Japen Island; P-47s and B-25s pound villages, barges, and gun positions in the Wakde-Sarmi battle area; B-24s, P-39s and RAAF aircraft continue to hit the Wewak and Hansa Bay areas. Lost over Rabaul is TBF Avenger NZ2521

PTO: The destroyer escort USS England sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS RO-105 200 miles NNW of Kavieng on New Ireland Island, Bismarck Archipelago. USS England is assisted by the destroyers USS McCord and USS Hazelwood and destroyer escorts USS George, USS Raby and USS Spangler. This is the sixth submarine involved in Operation "NA" sunk by USS England.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2009)

THURSDAY, 1 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s from Shemya photograph and bomb installations at Buroton Bay, Kurile Islands, including a suspected seaplane base and the harbor area. Of 2 B-25s and 4 P-38s taking off for a guardship cover mission, 3 aircraft abort with engine trouble; 2 other B-25s fly a negative antishipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25s pound bridges at Songon and Bongyaung and hit the Imphal, India-Tiddim road; 20+ others fly ammunition into the Imphal area. 19 P-40s hit targets in the Myitkyina area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 fighter-bombers hit the Chenghsien railroad yards; 18 fighter-bombers bomb docks, a gunboat, and barracks in the Chiuchiang area and strafe about 300 troops at Sanyenchiao; 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Suichwan to Lingling with P-51s; 91st Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, moves from Karachi, India to Fungwanshan with P-47s; and during Jun, the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Suichwan to Kweilin with P-38s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Eniwetok hit Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): HQ XIII Bomber Command moves from Guadalcanal to Los Negros. In the Bismarck Archipelago, 9 B-25s bomb Matupi Island and 3 hit the SE part of Rabaul and 12 others pound personnel and the supply area NE of Tobera; 30+ P-38s and P-40s hit Talili Bay supply areas; and 5 medium bombers hit a barge hideout and buildings on Duke of York Island. In the Solomon Islands, 30+ P-39s attack Tonolai, Arigua and Arawa on Bougainville Island and barges at Sohano.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Amboina on Ambon and Kai Island in the Moluccas Islands and Boeroe Island in the Sunda Islands. B-25s and A-20s attack targets of opportunity in the Kaukenau area, at Ransiki and on Noemfoor and Biak Islands; A-20s, B-25s and P-39s hit villages, bivouac, and other targets of opportunity in the coastal area from Wakde Island to Hollandia; the bombing of the Wewak-Hansa Bay coast continues.

RAAF: During a training flight, two Boomerangs collid over Mildura: Boomerang A46-144 and Boomerang A46- 14.

PTO: The submarine USS Narwhal lands 16-men and 25 tons of supplies on the southwest coast of Mindanao Island in the Philippine Islands. The sub takes out two men to help plan future missions. 
The submarine USS Herring, CO David Zabriskie, Jr., is lost. Possibly sunk by a Japanese shore battery -Kurile Is. All hands are lost.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 428, Shimushu Island in the Kuriles was bombed by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four before dawn on May 30 (West Longitude Date). Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and Navy Hellcat fighters bombed and strafed enemy positions in the Marshalls on May 29. Runways, piers, and antiaircraft batteries were hit. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 429, Guam Island was bombed by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force during daylight on May 28 (West Longitude Date). Approximately ten enemy fighters attempted to intercept our formation. One fighter was prob-ably shot down. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense.
Truk Atoll was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force B24's at night on May 30. The airstrips were hit, and a fire started which was visible one hundred fifty miles. One enemy plane was in the air over the target. Anti- aircraft fire was meager.
Wake Island was bombed on May 30 by Seventh Army Air Force B-24's, which obtained hits on Peacock and Wilkes Islands and Heel Point. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Ponape Island was raided by Seventh Army Air Force B-25's during daylight on May 30. Gun positions, runways, and defense installations were hit. Antiaircraft fire was meager and no interception was attempted.
Enemy positions in the Marshall Islands were bombed and severely strafed on May 30 by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and Navy Hellcat fighters. Blockhouses, barracks and coastal guns were hit. Antiaircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2009)

FRIDAY, 2 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 2 B-24s, finding Shimushiru Island overcast, bomb and photograph Matsuwa Island (the secondary) during dawn.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-25s continue to fly ammunition into the Imphal, India area. 12 B-24s airborne against Yenangyaung, Burma fail to hit the primary but unload against alternates in the area. The final seige of Myitkyina, Burma begins.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 80+ P-40s and P-51s pound troopsand vehicles at Tungcheng and Chungyang and strafe a concentration of about 75 sampans on Tungting Lake.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Gilbert Islands, B-25s based on Makin strike Nauru Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 24 B-24s pound the Nordup area and 48 P-38s, P-39s, and P-40s attack the Vunakanau area. 30+ P-39s attack the airfield at Buka, Buka Island and supplies in the Kara-Kahili area.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s bomb the Kaukenau-Timoeka area while B-24s bomb positions N of Mokmer Airfield; B-24s and B-25s hit bivouacs NE of Sawar airfield and near the Wiske River and bomb roads along W bank of the Orai River; B-24s, P-39s, and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) airplanes hit the Wewak area; C-47s of the 65th and 66th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 433d Troop Carrier Group, cease operating from Tsili Tsili and return to base at Nadzab. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s bomb Dublon Island, Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2009)

SATURDAY, 3 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-25s and 2 P-38s fly guardship cover; 2 other B-25s fly a negative shipping search.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 B-25s pound the Imphal, India- Tiddim road while a few P-40s hit the Mogaung area; the B-25 ammunition lift to the Imphal area continues.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-40s support ground forces at Watien and Tatangtzu, destroy 2 barges and damage others in the Gulf of Tonkin, and strafe 40 barges carrying horses and troops in the Tungting Lake area N of Nanhsien; B-25s, P-40s, and P-51s pound the Pingkiang area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s staging through Eniwetok strike Truk Atoll in a pre-dawn raid; B-25s from Engebi bomb Nauru. HQ 15th Fighter Group moves from Wheeler Field to Bellows Field.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): All scheduled strikes on the Rabaul area of New Britain Island are cancelled due to weather conditions. 20+ P-39s, turned back from the Rabaul area, hit the Tsundawan-Porton road, vehicles in the Komai area, and AA position at Kara.

NEW GUINEA: US forces advance against heavy Japanese resistance on Biak.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 431:
A single search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed and strafed shipping and shore installations at Truk Atoll at night on June 1 (West Longitude Date). Four one-thousand-pound bombs were dropped over a medium cargo vessel, two of them scoring direct hits and two straddling the vessel, which was believed sunk. The search plane then strafed a number of small cargo vessels, the seaplane base at Dublon and the airstrips at Eten Island. Two of the small vessels were set on fire, fires were started at Dublon Island and Eten Island, and an ammunition dump exploded. In retiring the search plane was pursued by a single enemy plane which did not make an attack. Over the target antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Two Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed Shimushiru Island in the Kuriles before dawn on June 1. No opposition was encountered. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru and Shimushu Island before dawn on June 1. Fires were started. Antiaircraft fire was light and inaccurate.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s, A-20s and B-24s hit Timoeka Airfield and nearby villages, shipping off Manokwari, Seroei Village on Japen Island, positions N of Mokmer, Sorido and Kamiri Airfields; P-38s and P-47s battle fighters over Biak Island and over the Babo area, lost is P-38J 43-28516; P-47s and P-40s hit Sawar Airfield, supplies and fuel dumps in the Sarmi and Orai River areas, and hideouts and occupied areas along the coast; B-24s and fighter-bombers maintain consistent pounding of numerous targets in the Wewak-Hansa Bay coastal region; HQ 49th Fighter Group moves from Hollandia to Biak Island; and the ground echelon of the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Saidor to Biak; the air echelon operates from Saidor with P-39s. B-24s of the Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Eten and Dublon Islands, Truk Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

SUNDAY, 4 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly an uneventful reconnaissance over Shimushiru Island; fuel shortage and equipment failure prevent flying to Matsuwa Island (the secondary). Later, a B-25 and 2 P-38s fly a guardship cover mission.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-40s hit the Myitkyina area while 19 others hit various points in N Burma, including Haka, Kamaing, Kamasaing, Tagwin, and Bilumyo. B-25s continue the ammunition lift to Imphal, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-40s bomb artillery positions and targets of opportunity in the Watien area of the Salween battle front. Others bomb railroad targets of opportunity in NE French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night B-24s, staging through Eniwetok hit Truk Atoll; B-25s from Engebi follow with a daylight raid on Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Bad weather again prevents strikes against the Rabaul area of New Britain Island. On Bougainville Island, P-39s flying a total of 55 sorties, blast a truck park near Komai, strafe huts at Doure, and attack a pier at Tunuru; 9 P-38s weathered out of the Rabaul strike the Tonolai supply area; and a lone B-25 bombs Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): A-20s bomb the town and harbor at Manokwari and shipping to the E in Geelvink Bay; B-24s bomb Namber and Borokoe Airfields while fighters battle enemy airplanes in the general area; B-24s bomb the area near the Orai River mouth while A-20s hit Wewak and fighter-bombers pound the Hansa Bay coast; a detachment of the 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, ceases operating from Tadji with C-47s and returns to base at Nadzab.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 432:
Shimushu and Paramushiru Islands in the Kuriles were bombed by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four before dawn on June 2 (West Longitude Date). Two large fires were started on Shimushu. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. Matsuwa Island was bombed by Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force before dawn on June 2. No opposition was encountered. All of our planes returned.
Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators before dawn on June 3. Forty-one tons of bombs were dropped on storage areas and on runways. Several fires and explosions were observed. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Two enemy fighters attempted to attack our force but did no damage.
Nauru Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchell bombers and search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two on June 2. Antiaircraft batteries were hit and fires Started. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Ponape Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells on June 1. An airfield, hangars, and adjacent buildings were hit. No antiairraft fire was encountered.
Remaining enemy objectives in the Marshalls were attacked by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and Navy Hellcat fighters on May 31 and on June 1 and 2. In these raids antiaircraft batteries, coastal defense guns, runways and barracks were strafed and bombed. Antiaircraft fire was generally meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

MONDAY, 5 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb Bhamo and 4 hit the bridge at Ledan Chaung, while others continue ammunition haul into Imphal, India; 50 fighter-bombers pound the Myitkyina area and 20+ others hit Loilaw, Tagwin, Namti, and Mogaung. In India, HQ 3d Combat Cargo Group and 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th Combat Cargo Squadrons are activated at Sylhet with C-47s. With this activation, the following squadrons, which have been operating from bases in India since Apr 44, will shortly return to their bases in Italy and Sicily: 4th Troop Carrier Squadron, 62d Troop Carrier Group, to Gaudo Airfield, Italy and 16th, 17th, 18th and 35th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 64th Troop Carrier Group, to Comiso, Sicily.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 P-40s support ground forces at Watien and Lameng on the Salween front; 18 B-24s and 12 P-40s bomb Lashio; 7 B-24s blast the barracks and warehouse area at Namhkam; 8 P-40s hit 15 tanks at Taying; 29 P-40s attack numerous oil barges near Yuankiang, leaving
16 of them burning.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): The Twentieth Air Force flies its first B-29 combat mission. Of 98 B-29s airborne from India, 77 bomb the primary target-the railroad shops at Bangkok, Siam; 5 B-29s are lost to non-battle causes.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin hit Nauru Island; B-24s from Eniwetok escort photo aircraft over Guam Island, Marianas Islands, bomb the island, and proceed to Los Negros for rearming. B-25s from Engebi strike Ponape.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s bomb a truck park at Rabaul; 22 P-39s strike Ratawul; 11 P-38s hit barges and buildings in the Vulcan Crater area. On Bougainville Island, 30+ P-39s hit vehicles in the Komai-Tobago vicinity, a wooded supply area N of Buka airfield, and Cape Tanabom and Kangu Hill areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): P-39s and RAAF aircraft attack the Wewak area; B-24s bomb the area N of Sorido airfield; during the night of 5/6 Jun an all-night series of harassing raids by Japanese airplanes destroy six planes and damage 80 on Wakde Island; 7th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak Island with P-38s; and 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Gusap to Tadji with P-39s.

RNZAF: Lost on a strike against Rabaul is TBF Avenger NZ2518.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 433:
Several enemy patrol-type vessels were sighted west of Truk Atoll on June 2 (West Longitude Date) and attacked by a single search plane. One was probably sunk and all
were heavily strafed. On June 3 another search plane sighted the disposition and made an attack which resulted in the sink-ing of one of the auxiliaries and severe damage to another.
Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed Ketoi Island in the Kuriles before dawn on June 4. No opposition was encountered. A single search plane of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru Island before dawn on June 4. All of our planes


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

TUESDAY, 6 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 B-25s attack the Waingmaw, Wuntho-Hopin area, and Imphal, India-Tiddim road; others maintain ammunition lift into Imphal; 24 A-36s, 11 P-51s, and 45 P-40s pound Myitkyina; about 40 A-36s and P-40s hit the Mogaung, Mohnyin, Lachigahtawng, Pakhren-Sakan and Kadu areas. In India, HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group moves from Sylhet to Sookerating; and 11th and 12th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, move from Sylhet to Dinjan and Fenny respectively with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 50 P-40s attack shipping, horses, and troops in the Fulinpu Kweiyi vicinity, 10 P-51s and 6 B-25s pound Tayang Chiang, and 5 B-25s bomb Pailochi Airfield; 9 P-40s hit road and rail targets of opportunity in the Yellow River area; 2 others sink a junk and damage others at Kwangchow Wan.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s returning to Eniwetok from Los Negros (where they rearmed after bombing Guam Island the previous day) hit Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): P-38s bomb a supply dump near Nordup, New Britain Island. On Bougainville Island, P-39s and US Navy (USN) aircraft hit vehicles near Hari; other P-39s pound a pier and buildings in SE Kahili.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s and B-25s bomb shipping near Efman and Waigeo Islands; A-20s hit the airfield at Babo, and A-20s and B-25s hit Namber Airfield and tanks near Mokmer; and P-39s, A-20s and RAAF aircraft continue to pound the Wewak-Hansa Bay area, hitting supply dumps and hideouts. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s hit islands in Truk Atoll.

NEW GUINEA: The 186th Infantry prepares an attack on Mokmar Air Field on Biak.

USA: The U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff issue a report entitled "Operations Against Japan, Subsequent to Formosa" which includes three phases of operations in 1945:
Phase I: Attack the Bonin and Ryukyu Islands and the east Coast of China between 1 April and 30 June 1945.
Phase II: Consolidate and exploit Phase I gains between 30 June and 30 September 1945.
Phase III: Invasion of the Japanese home islands beginning with Kyushu on 1 November 1945 and then Honshu on 31 December 1945. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 434:
Truk Atoll was bombed during the night of June 3-4 (West Longitude Date) by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force. The airfields at Moen and Param Islands were hit. Four enemy fighters were airborne but did not attack our force. Antiaircraft fire was meager and inaccurate.
Ponape Island was attacked on the night of June 3 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators and on June 4 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells. Installations on Langar Island and antiaircraft batteries were hit. Lauru Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells during daylight on June 3, and by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two on June 5. Gun positions were the principal targets. Antiaircraft fire was intense.
Enemy positions in the Marshalls were bombed and strafed on June 3-4 search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two, Corsair fighters and Dauntless light bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and Navy Hellcat fighters. Gun positions and runways were hit. Antiaircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

WEDNESDAY, 7 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-24s bomb Wuntho and Kalemyo; 9 B-25s hit the Wuntho-Shwebo railroad and bridge at Thityabin; other B-25s continue flying ammunition to Imphal, India; and a few P-51s hit Lachigahtawng.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25s bomb Lashio and targets of opportunity along the Salween front; 3 B-25s and 15 fighter-bombers bomb tank concentrations at Taying, destroy several locomotives at Linfen, and pound railroad yards at Chenghsien; and P-40s and B-25s strafe sampans at Fort Bayard and sink a schooner off Nampang Island. 2 rocket-firing P-40s damage a processing building at the carbide mines at Na Duonp, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin bomb Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): All scheduled strikes in the Rabaul area of New Britain Island are weathered out. P-39s and P-38s hit several targets of opportunity on Bougainville Island, including occupied areas at Monoitu.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s bomb Biak Island, hitting pun positions near Bosnik, the airstrip at Sorido, and Borokoe road; A-20s hit shipping in the Manokwari area; B-25s blast supply areas near the Orai River; fighter-bombers and A-20s continue pounding the Wewak-Hansa Bay coast. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s hit various targets in Truk Atoll (weather permits only 10 of the 48-airplane force to reach the target area). Lost is P-40N piloted by Todd.

NEW GUINEA: Mikmer Air Field on Biak Island is captured.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 435:
Guam Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators and Liberator search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two during daylight on June 5 (West Longitude Date). Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense. Our force was not attacked by enemy aircraft. All of our planes returned.
Nauru Island was bombed on June 5 by Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force and Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two. The barracks area, phosphate plant, and gun positions were principal targets.
Ponape Island was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells on June 5. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
On June 4 Mille Atoll in the Marshalls was attacked by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. Runways were principal targets. Light caliber antiaircraft fire was intense.
A search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two sighted a group of small enemy cargo ships proceeding northwest of Truk on June 5, and attacked and damaged one of the vessels. Another search plane shot down an enemy torpedo bomber west of Truk on June 5


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

THURSDAY, 8 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): B-24s mine the Bangkok and Mergui, Burma areas. B-25s maintain the ammunition supply to Imphal, India. In Burma, 9 B-25s pound the Imphal, India-Tiddim road and a few A-36s and P-51s hit the enemy in the Mogaung area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 P-40s bomb docks, warehouses and military installations at Ichang and Shasi and strafe 2 cavalry units at Nanying; 4 P-51s attack railroad traffic in the Singtai-Chengting area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 7/8 Jun, B-24s from Eniwetok bomb Truk and Ponape. B-25s from Makin follow up during the day with a strike against Nauru Island. In Hawaii, 72d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, moves from Haleiwa Field to Mokuleia Field with P-38s; 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, moves from Mokuleia Field to Bellows Field with P-47s.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s bomb a supply area at Ratawul, New Britain Island. On Bougainville Island, 32 P-39s bomb Tsirogei and a supply area N of Buka, Buka Island and 6 P-38s hit Monoitu Mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-25s, P-38s, B-24s and A-20s battle enemy fighters over Manokwari and Efman-Schouten area, bomb a small freighter off Manokwari and hit gun emplacements and occupied areas at Kamiri, at Namber, and near Sorido; P-40s hit supply areas and villages in the vicinity of Sarmi; and A-20s again hit Wewak area. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s from the Admiralty Islands hit Truk Atoll.

(IJN) - Destroyer Harusame is sunk 30 miles off Manokwari


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2009)

FRIDAY, 9 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-25s carry out a strike on the Imphal, India-Tiddim road while 20+ others continue to supply ammunition to the Imphal area; 40+ A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s hit Myitkyina, Mogaung and Kadu.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-40s, P-51s and B-25s fly 200+ sorties against numerous targets throughout the Tungting Lake area; river shipping of all description is pounded, several troop concentrations are attacked, airfields at Hankow and Wuchang are bombed, and the towns of Ichang, Siangyin, Yuankiang and Kiaotow are hit; and 4 B-24 and fighter- bomber sorties over the S China Sea result in claims of 3 sea going vessels, a tug and a barge sunk.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 8/9 Jun B-24s from Eniwetok bomb Truk.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 32 B-25s, 20 P-39s and 5 P-38s pound supplies and gun positions in the Rataaul- Talili Bay area; 5 other B-25s attack a pier at New Massava Plantation and railroad to Mandres Saw Mill. On Buka Island, P-39s hit the town of Buka, a supply area to the N of the airfield, and Arigua Plantation.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): B-24s bomb Peleliu Airfield, lost is B-24J 42-100180. A-20s bomb shipping in Manokwari harbor; B-24s, A-20s, B-25s and P-39s, along with RAAF planes, drop about 140 tons of bombs on various targets in the Wewak area; and 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Gusap to Nadzab with P-47s. B-24s of Thirteenth Air Task Force bomb Alet Airfield and targets of opportunity in Truk Atoll.

From the Cincpac Press Office: CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 438:
Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on the night of June 7-8 (West Longitude Date). Airfields were the principal tar-gets. Antiaircraft fire was meager and inaccurate.
Ponape Island was attacked by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on the evening of June 6 and at night on June 8. Airfields, plantation areas, and Ponape Town were bombed. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Pakin and Nauru Islands on June 6. Antiaircraft batteries were hit at Pakin Island.
Enemy positions in the Marshalls were bombed and strafed by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and Navy Hellcat fighters on June 6 and 7. Runways, coastal gun emplacements, and antiaircraft batteries were principal targets. A Corsair fighter was downed near Mille Atoll on June 7 and its pilot rescued by a destroyer.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2009)

SATURDAY, 10 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 B-24s bomb targets at Chauk, Lonywa and Yenangyaung while 29 others supply ammunition to the Imphal, India area; 50 A-36s, P-51s and P-40s blast targets at Myitkyina, Mogaung and Tapo. 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Sylhet to Sookerating, India with C-47s.
British carriers Illustrious and Atheling raid Sabong.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 P-40s and P-51s hit railroad traffic and tracks at Linfen and Loning and a tank concentration at Lingpao; 6 P-40s hit a bridge at Tasa; B-25s, P-40s, P-51s and P-38s carry out 150+ sorties against numerous targets throughout the Tungting Lake area; numerous rivercraft are destroyed or damaged, Kukang and other villages WE of Changsha are bombed, Hankow-Wuchang Airfield revetments and buildings are pounded, the Changshowkai area is blasted and several river landings and storage installations in the lake area are attacked; 3 B-24s on a S China Sea sweep claim 1 small cargo ship sunk; and 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Hengyang to Lingling with P-51s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok, bomb Truk Atoll and Ponape Island during the night of 9/10 Jun. B-25s from Makin hit Nauru Island during the day.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 8 P-38s skip-bomb supply tunnels at Keravia Bay while 4 others strafe nearby AA positions; AA guns S of Rapopo are attacked by 12 B-25s, 20 P-39s, and 20+ US Navy (USN) dive bombers; other B-25s bomb Ratawul. 31 P-39s and 20+ USN aircraft hit Chinatown at Buka on Buka Island and a supply area NE of the airstrip, a barge at Sohano, and on Bougainville Island, trucks near Tsirogei and a ford near Monoitu.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, A-20s hit the airfield at Babo, destroying grounded aircraft, a fuel dump, several buildings, and a gun position; A-20s, B-25s, and RAAF aircraft hit the Wewak area with 100+ tons of bombs; Lost is A-20G 43-21299, A-20G 43-9475 and A-20G-20 42-86621. HQ 312th Bombardment Group and 387th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons move from Gusap to Hollandia (Group and 389th) and Nadzab (387th) with A-20s; air echelon of 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, that has been operating from Wakde with B-25s since 25 May, returns to base at Finschhafen.

MARIANA ISLANDS: As Task Force 58 approaches the Mariana Islands prior to the invasion of Saipan on 15 June, PB4Y-1 Liberators of Bombing Squadron One Hundred
Eight and VB-109 based at NAB Eniwetok Atoll, Marshall Islands, fly ahead of the task force to intercept and destroy any patrolling Japanese aircraft. These sweeps continue tomorrow and an aircraft from each squadron shoots down a Japanese patrol plane some distance from the fleet. These four-engine planes are used because they are a common sighting and will not arouse Japanese suspicions. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 439:
Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on June 8 (West Longitude Date). No opposition was encountered.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru Island on June 7 and 8 and Ocean Island on June 7. Barracks and gun emplacements were hit. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense. Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells bombed Nauru Island on June 8, hitting coastal defense guns and antiaircraft emplacements. Antiaircraft fire was intense.
A single search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed gun positions at Puluwat Island on June 9.
Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Ponape Island on June 7. Hangars near the seaplane base and shops were hit. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered. On June 8 a single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator bombed Ponape.
Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, and Navy Hellcat fighters bombed and strafed remaining enemy positions in the Marshalls on June 7 and 8. Piers and antiaircraft batteries were bombed. At one objective a large explosion was caused near an antiaircraft emplacement.
On June 8 two Corsair fighters were downed by antiaircraft fire near Maloelap. One of the pilots was rescued by a destroyer. A Dauntless dive bomber was shot down near Mille the same day and its pilot rescued by a destroyer.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2009)

SUNDAY, 11 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 55 A-36s, P-51s and P-40s attack targets at Myitkyina, Mogaung, Indawgyi Lake and Padaung, Burma. In India, 30 B-25s continue flying ammunition to the Imphal area; 9th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Pandaveswar to Kurmitola with B-24s; and detachment of 530th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, operating from Kurmitola with P-40s, returns to base at Dinjan.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China's Tungting Lake area 80+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s pound the towns of Lanchi and Anking, hit a cavalry compound at Kintsing, attack Japanese HQ, positions, and river traffic N of Changsha, destroy or damage several boats, barges, and sampans at Changsha, and strafe numerous targets of opportunity throughout the entire region; in the Yellow River area, 27 B-25s and P-40s pound barracks, fortifications, tank concentration, several armored vehicles, and cavalry forces at Iching and Lingpao; 3 B-25s on a sea sweep in the S China Sea claim a 600-ft (183 m) freighter sunk.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Eniwetok hit Truk during the night of 11/12 Jun. B-25s follow with a raid against Ponape during the morning.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 130+ B-25s, P-38s P-39s and USN dive bombers pound AA positions S and SW of Rapopo. On Bougainville Island, P-39s fly 44 sorties against occupied areas at Komai, Kakaura, and Quaga, AA guns at Kangu Hill, and plantations at Arigua and Tsirogei.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, B-24s bomb Sorido Airfield and surrounding areas as US carrier forces attack Saipan, Tinian and Guam Islands in the Marianas Islands; B-25s, A-20s, and P-47s continue to saturate the Wewak-Hansa Bay coastline with bombs; 388th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Gusap to Nadzab with A-20s. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s bomb Dublon Island in Truk Atoll and Peleliu Airfield.

MARIANA ISLANDS: US TF 58 with 9 fleet carriers and 6 light carriers, strike Saipan and Tinian in the Marianias. Admiral Willis Lee with TF 58.7 commands 7 battleships closes the island for a naval bombardment. Admiral Spruance in overall command flies his flag from the cruiser USS Indianapolis.
Amplifying the above:
In preparation for the invasion of Saipan Island on 15 June, the USN's Task Force 58 dispatches 208 F6F Hellcats and eight TBM Avenger and SB2C Helldivers to fly fighter sweeps over Guam, Saipan, Pagan, Rota and Tinian Islands in the Mariana Islands at 1430 hours local. (The TBMs and SB2Cs are command aircraft to lead the fighters to the target and return to the ships.) The Japanese are completely surprised and the fighters quickly gain air superiority by destroying 100-150 Japanese aircraft on the ground at a cost of eleven F6Fs and eight pilots.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2009)

MONDAY, 12 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 30+ B-25s continue to supply troops at Imphal, India with ammunition. 16 P-40s hit Mogaung and targets of opportunity in N Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 50 P-40s, P-51s and B-25s hit troop concentrations in the Yellow River area at Lingpao and S of Loyang; in the Tungting Lake area about 100 P-40s and P-51s attack numerous supply boats and other river and lake traffic, and hit dock areas and warehouses at Lanchi, Yuankiang and at scattered points; also hit are villages and troops in the Changsha and Kuanchuang areas; 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, moves from Gushkara, India to Chengkung with P-51s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Eniwetok Atoll-based B-24s hit Truk Atoll during the night of 11/12 Jun and again during the day.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s bomb runways at Tobera and Rapopo; 22 P-39s and 10 P-38s join 20+ USN aircraft in attacks on supply dumps near Ralum; and 20 B-25s pound Malapau village. 44 P-39s hit the airfield on Buka Island and on Bougainville Island, Tsirogei plantation, barges and pier S of Kleine Island and the occupied area W of Komai.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): Fierce ground fighting continues on Biak Island while Japanese aircraft attack Allied ground forces and shipping offshore; P-47s battle attacking aircraft, shooting down several; P-47s and A-20s hit troop concentrations, communications and various other targets in the Wewak and Hansa Bay areas; 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Saidor to Biak with P-39s; and 386th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Gusap to Nadzab with A-20s. Thirteenth Air Task Force B-24s bomb Dublon Island, Truk Atoll and the airfield on Peleliu Airfield.

MARIANA ISLANDS: US TF 58 continues to attack Tinian, Saipan and Guam. The Japanese naval forces sail from Tawi Tawi and Batavia, and are sighted. The Japanese intend to fight their "Decisive Battle". The land element of their plan has been destroyed by the US carrier attacks.
Amplifying the above:
In the Mariana Islands, eight IJN Betty attack bombers based on Truk Atoll, attack the USN's Task Force 58 between 0315 and 0415 hours but cause no damage. Beginning at dawn, carrier aircraft attack Japanese installations on Saipan, Tinian, Guam, Rota and Pagan Islands. Aircraft of Task Group 58.1 tasked with attacking Guam shoot down 22 Japanese aircraft over Guam and Rota beginning at 0620 hours local while aircraft of Task Group 58.4 attack a Japanese convoy northwest of Saipan sinking thirteen ships and damaging seven others. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 441, Carrier aircraft again struck Guam, Rota, Tinian, and Saipan on- June 11 (West Longitude Date).
Truk Atoll was attacked by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force at night on June 9 and 10. Airfields at Param, Eten, Dublon and Moen Islands were principal targets. Several fires were started.
Ponape Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on the night of June 9. Ponape Town and gun positions were hit.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Ocean Island during daylight on June 9, encountering moderate antiaircraft fire. Two of the planes continued to Nauru Island to strafe small craft there.
On June 10 Mitchells of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Nauru, and started fires visible twenty miles. Heavy antiaircraft fire downed one Mitchell bomber. A Catalina search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two rescued the crew. Enemy Positions in the Marshalls were bombed and strafed on June 9, during the night of June 9-10, and on June 10. Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two and Navy Hellcat fighters participated in these attacks. Coastal defense guns and antiaircraft batteries were hit.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2009)

TUESDAY, 13 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): During the night of 12/13 Jun 6 B-24s dispatched to fly an offensive sweep and provide air cover for a naval task force abort the missions due to weather.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): A few P-51s hit Mogaung, Burma. In India, 39 B-25s fly ammunition to the Imphal area; HQ 12th Bombardment Group (Medium) and 81st, 83d and 434th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Tezgaon to Pandaveswar (group and 83d) and Madhaiganj Airfield (81st and 434th) with B-25s; and 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector, arrives at Guskhara from the US with F-5s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-25s and 56 fighter-bombers pound the marshalling yard at Wuchang; about 70 other B-25s and fighter- bombers attack a variety of other targets in the Tungting Lake region, including many river vessels, the airfield at Pailochi, troop positions NE of Changsha, warehouse and factory area at Shasi and numerous general targets of opportunity; 12 fighter-bombers hit Japanese HQ and barracks at Loyang; 4 B-24s over the S China Sea claim 1 cargo vessel sunk; 4 P-40s pound Japanese positions at Watien and Kaitou; and 491st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yangkai, sends a detachment to operate from Kweilin and Liuchow with B-25s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): An attack during the night of 12/13 Jun by B-24s from Eniwetok against Truk and Ponape is followed by a daylight attack by Makin Island-based B-25s against Nauru and Ponape Islands.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 9 P-38s and 23 P-39s hit Ralum and AA positions to the S; 24 B-25s bomb Tobera AA guns and airfield; 15 others, in 2 waves, bomb Praed Point; and 6 B-24s also bomb Tobera. 31 P-39s and 12 USN aircraft attack supply dumps at Buka on Buka Island and Tapsadawato, Bougainville Island, bomb approach to the Abia River bridge, and hit a garden area at Tabago all on Bougainville Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, 100+ A-20s and a few B-25s and P-39s attack miscellaneous targets in the Wewak area; P-39s hit the area around Hollandia and P-47s bomb a bridge over the Orai River and fuel dumps near Sarmi; and A-20s blast enemy positions N of Borokoe. B-24s bomb the Liang Airstrip on Ambon. B-24s from Los Negros bomb Dublon and Woleai and Satawan.

MARIANA ISLANDS: In the Mariana Islands, the battleships and destroyers of Task Group 58.7 conduct almost a day-long bombardment of Japanese installations on Saipan and Tinian. Carrier-based aircraft from fleet and jeep carriers again attack targets on Guam, Saipan and Tinian. During the strikes, the commanding officer of Torpedo Squadron Ten in USS Enterprise is shot down. After parachuting from the aircraft, he lands in the sea off Red Beach Three and notes that the Japanese have marked the length of the reef with red and white pennants, indicating presited artillery ranges. He reports this after he is rescued and this intelligence gem is forwarded to the amphibious forces.
During the night of 12/13 June, 20 F6F Hellcats, guided by two radar-equipped F6F night fighters, attack an IJN convoy 132 miles sw of Guam. The F6F pilots are inexperienced in attacking moving targets at sea at night and only damages one fast transport.

BORNEO: The IJN's First Mobile Fleet sails from the Tawi Tawi anchorage in the Sulu Archipelago with the intention of challenging the USN in the Mariana Islands. The departure is seen and reported by a U.S. submarine.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 47, Supplementing Pacific Ocean Areas
communique Number 46, the following information is now available concerning operations of Pacific Fleet Forces against enemy installations at Guam, Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands in the Marianas. These objectives were attacked by carrier aircraft on June 10 and 11 (West Longitude Dates). On June 10 our fighter planes swept the objectives in force and destroyed 124 enemy aircraft. A large majority of these were destroyed in the sir. Our losses were 11 Hellcat fighters and eight pilots.
On June 11 our attacks were continued, resulting in the destruction of 16 enemy aircraft, two small cargo ships at Saipan, and a small oiler north-west of Saipan.
A formation of enemy ships apparently attempting to escape from Saipan was brought under attack on June 11. One large oiler, one destroyer, three corvettes, one large cargo ship, one medium cargo ship, and three small cargo ships were sunk; five medium cargo ships and five escort vessels were damaged. A second formation of enemy ships several hundred miles away was attacked and heavily damaged by our aircraft on June 12. These were: three destroyers, one destroyer escort, and two cargo ships.
In the operations on June 11 our losses were four aircraft and seven flight personnel.
On the night of June 10 several enemy planes approached our force, but failed to drive home an attack, and one of them was shot down by antiaircraft fire.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 442, Truk Atoll was bombed by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force be-fore dawn on June 12 (West Longitude Date). Thirty-eight tons of bombs were dropped on airfields and the seaplane base. Three enemy fighters Inter-cepted our force, and damaged one Liberator. Antiaircraft fire was meager. All of our planes returned.
Ventura search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, bombed Nauru and Ocean Islands on June 11. Gun positions and barracks were attacked. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Ponape Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells on June 11, meeting light antiaircraft fire.
In the Marshalls Navy and Marine fighters and dive bombers attacked Maloelap and Wotje Atolls on June 11.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2009)

WEDNESDAY, 14 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s fly extensive photo reconnaissance over the C and N Kurile Islands; they are attacked by about 20 fighters of which 3 are damaged.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): A few P-40s hit the Mogaung, Burma area. In India, 21 B-25s continue ammunition supply to the Imphal vicinity; and 436th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Majhaiganj to Tezgaon with B-24s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 43 P-40s attack river shipping,troops and villages in the Tungting Lake area, at or near Lanchi, Changsha, Chulianchiao and Linyang.

MARIANA'S: US 5th Fleet battleships bombard the Marianias Islands in the Pacific.
Amplifying the above:
The bombardment groups, Task Groups 52.17 and 52.18, begin bombardment of Japanese positions on Saipan and Tinian in preparation for the invasion of Saipan. Enemy shore batteries return fire and damage two battleships, a heavy and light cruiser, and two destroyers.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): On New Britain Island, 80+ B-25s, P-38s, P-39s and USN aircraft hit supply areas and underground storages along the N shore of Gazelle Peninsula from Vulcan Crater to Vunapope; Ralum, Keravia Bay and Vunapope stores are the hardest hit. P-39s fly 27 sorties along the E shoreline of Bougainville Island from Bonis to Kieta, hitting Monoitu, Bonis and a pier at Kieta Mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA (SWPA, Fifth Air Force): In New Guinea, A-20s, B-25s and P-39s hit the Wewak area; B-24s bomb Kamiri Airfield; A-20s hit the airfield at Babo, the Orai River bridge, and fuel dumps and other targets near the river's mouth. B-24s bomb the seaplane base at Halong, Celebes Islands. Lost on a recon mission is B-24J 42-73197.

JAPAN: The Submarine USS Golet, is sunk by ASW forces off Northern Honshu All hands are lost.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE' NO. 48, Attacks directed against enemy positions in the Southern Marianas con-tinued on June 13 (West Longitude Date). Battleships, cruisers, and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet bombarded Tinian and Saipan Islands on June 12. Large fires were started at Tanapag Harbor, and in the towns of Garapan and Charan Kanoa. Our ships suffered no damage. Further air attacks were coordinated with the Naval shelling of Tinian and Saipan.
Pagan island was attacked by carrier aircraft on June 12. Enemy In-stallations were well worked over and three enemy aircraft were destroyed and one probably destroyed.
In operations on June 11 our forces have reported the following additional losses: Three fighter planes, one dive bomber, and four flight personnel. More than 60 survivors of an enemy ship bombed and sunk northwest of Saipan on June 11 have been rescued and made prisoners of war.
On June 12 and 13 ships and aircraft of the Pacific Fleet attacked enemy installations in the Kuriles. A fleet task force bombarded Matsuwa Island and aircraft bombed Shimushu and Paramushiru Islands with airfields as their principal targets.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 443, The Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet, has received a preliminary re-port from Rear Admiral J. F. Shafroth, U. S. Navy, president of a board of inquiry convened to investigate an explosion and fire which occurred on May 21, 1944, among a group of landing craft moored in Pearl Harbor. The following casualties were caused by the explosion of ammunition being unloaded and the subsequent fire: Dead; Army 8, Navy 9, Marine Corps 10. Missing; Army 53, Navy 21, Coast Guard 26. Injured; Army 56, Navy 143, Coast Guard 3, Marine Corps 159, civilian 19. This accident was originally announced in Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas Press Release Number 414.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 444, On June 11 an explosion occurred near a magazine maintained by the Naval Ammunition Depot on Oahu Island. Several torpedo warheads being transferred from a truck to a platform were detonated in the explosion. Some damage was caused in the magazine area and minor damage was done to power lines and railroad tracks. Three men were killed and seven are missing as a result of the accident. The names of casualties are being withheld pending notification
to the next of kin. A court of inquiry of which Rear Admiral T. S. Wilkinson, U. S. Navy, is senior member, has been convened to investigate the accident.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 445, Liberator bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force and Liberator search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Group One, bombed Truk Atoll during daylight on June 12 (West Longitude Date). Airfields were hit and several fires started. Approximately 15 enemy fighters attempted to attack our force. One
of their planes was shot down, two probably shot down, and four damaged. Two additional fighters were probably destroyed on the ground. All of our planes returned.
Ponape Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on June 12. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Group One, attacked Ocean and Nauru Islands on June 12. Barracks and antiaircraft positions were hit.
Enemy positions in the Marshalls were attacked by Ventura and Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and Navy Hellcat fighters on June 12 and during the night of June 12-13.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2009)

THURSDAY, 15 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly armed photo reconnaissance over Shimushiru Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 27 A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s pound Mogaung and Myitkyina, Burma. In India, 30 B-25s fly ammunition to the Imphal area; and 82d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Tezgaon to Pandaveswar with B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 P-40s hit Japanese cavalry forces at Chuchou and several supply boats on the Siang-Chiang River; 10 P-40s destroy or damage several tanks, trucks, and train cars between Loyang and Shanhsien; 24 B-24s bomb the warehouse area at Canton, causing heavy damage.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): B-29's bomb take off from China to raid the steel works at Yawata, on Kyushu Island, Japan. With the exception of the Eleventh Air Force's raids on the Kurile Islands, this is the first air attack against Japan since the Doolittle's raid in Apr 42. 47 B-29s operating out of Chengtu, Chian, bomb the primary target, the Imperial Iron and Steel Works at Yawata, Japan. The Twentieth's first combat loss during a bombing mission results when Japanese fighters destroy a B-29 down with engine trouble at Neihsiang Airfield, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): HQ 494th Bombardment Group and 864th, 865th, 866th and 867th Bombardment Squadrons arrive at Barking Sands, Territory of Hawaii from the US with B-24s.

MARIANA'S Parts of TF 58 raid the Bonin Islands, taking a break from operations against the Marianias Islands.
Amplifying the above:
Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 58.1 and 58.4 attack Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands and Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands during the afternoon. The attacks are an attempt to block the only viable route for the Japanese to reinforce the Mariana islands with land-based aircraft. The main targets are airfields, fuel supplies and barracks. U.S. losses are two TBM Avengers, two SB2C Helldivers and three F6F Hellcats; all of the crews of the seven aircraft are lost.
The 2nd and 4th Marine Divisions under General HM Smith land on Saipan in Operation Forager. Admiral RK Turner is in a familiar command of landing vessels and support ships.
The defending Japanese are commanded by General Saito and the 43rd Division and Admiral Nagumo.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC, Thirteenth Air Force): Commander Air Solomons (COMAIRSOLS) is dissolved, to be replaced by a new command, Commander Air North Solomons (COMAIRNORSOLS). HQ Thirteenth Air Force moves from Guadalcanal to Los Negros Island, from which the B-24s have been operating since Apr as the Thirteenth Air Task Force. Major General St Clair Streett becomes Commanding General Thirteenth Air Force, which becomes part of Far East Air Force (FEAF) (see below). The B-25s and fighters, together with other COMAIRSOLS aircraft, continue to maintain the neutralization of Rabaul and the pounding of the Bougainville-Buka Islands area through Jul and into Aug 44. Lost is TBF Avenger 24390.

BIAK, NEI: A Japanese counterattack on Biak Island, New Guinea fails.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: FEAF is formed with jurisdiction over the Fifth and Thirteenth Air Forces. General George C Kenney becomes Commanding General FEAF, with HQ in Brisbane, Australia; HQ Fifth Air Force moves from Brisbane to Nadzab, New Guinea and Lieutenant General Ennis C Whitehead becomes Commanding General Fifth Air Force. FEAF B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and fighters attack barges in the Manokwari area and a village in the Wakde area. Also bombed are airfields on Timor Island, Lesser Sunda Islands, and Truk Atoll. Thirteenth Air Force aircraft still in the Solomon area hit Tobera Airfield and forces on Bougainville Island.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Truk Atoll: British Task Group 111.2, RADM E.J.P. Brind, consisting of aircraft carrier IMPLACABLE, escort carrier RULER, light cruiser SWIFTSURE, NEWFOUNDLAND, HMCS UGANDA and HMNZS ACHILLES, and destroyers TERMAGENT, TROUBRIDGE, TENACIOUS, TERPSICHORE and TEASER, commences air strikes on Truk just after 1100. Prior to that, the four light cruisers and destroyers TEASER, TENACIOUS and TROUBRIDGE shell Truk. They continues attacks against Truk Atoll in the Caroline Islands begun yesterday. 

USN - Lost on a practice dive-bombing mission on Oahu is F6F Hellcat 41525.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 49, Operations for the seizure of Saipan Island in the Mariana Group have been initiated by strong Pacific Ocean Areas forces.
Assault troops have effected landings on Saipan Island, following intensive preparatory bombardment of Saipan, Tinian, Pagan, Guam and Rota Islands by carrier-based aircraft and by a portion of the battleships, cruisers and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet.
Landings are being continued against strong opposition under cover of supporting bombardment by our air and surface forces. Initial reports indicate that our casualties are moderate.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 50, Assault troops have secured beachheads on Saipan Island and are advancing inland against artillery, mortar, and machine gun fire. Virtually all heavy coastal and antiaircraft batteries on the island were knocked out by Naval gunfire and bombing. Our troops have captured Agingan Point. In the town of Charan Kanoa, brisk fighting is continuing.
The enemy has attempted several counterattacks with tanks. These attacks have been broken up by our troops with the support of ships and aircraft.
In general, fighting is heavy but good progress is being made against well organized defenses.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2009)

FRIDAY, 16 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 28 A-36s, P-51s and P-40s hit Myitkyina and targets of opportunity in N Burma. In India, 11th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, based at Dinjan, sends a detachment to operate from Sookerating (attached to 443d Troop Carrier Group) with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, air echelon of 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force (attached to 23d Fighter Group), based at Chengkung, begins operating from Kweilin.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s, based on Makin hit Ponape Island.

SOUTH PACIFIC AREA (SOPAC): Major General Ralph J Mitchell, USMC, becomes Commander Air North Solomons (COMAIRNORSOLS).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bombers and fighters hit widespread targets in the SWPA and in SOPAC. Personnel areas and barges along the coast in the Wewak and Hansa Bay areas are hit throughout the day; airfields and shipping at Efman and Samate and at Babo and Sorong are attacked. Lost is B-25D "Hell's Belles" 41-30019. Dublon Island in Truk Atoll and Yap are hit by B-24s. B-24s hit Vunakanau Airfield; B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and fighters attack a large variety of targets of opportunity on Gazelle from Tobera Airfield to Rabaul.

MARIANA'S: US Fifth Fleet battleships under the command of Admiral Ainsworth shell Guam. Marines advance on Saipan taking Chaan Karoa and Point Afetna. This links the 2nd and 4th Marine Divisions.
In response to the sighting of the IJN's First Mobile Fleet sailing from the Philippines towards the Mariana Islands by a U.S. submarine, Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, commander Fifth Fleet, orders that the antiaircraft screens around USN carriers be augmented by drawing additional cruisers and destroyers from fire-support and shore-bombardment groups. The entire burden of ground-support missions and on-call air-support is shifted from the fast carriers of Task Force 58 to the escort aircraft carriers of the Fifth Fleet.
Carrier-based aircraft of Task Groups 58.2 and 58.3 attempt to neutralize all of the airfields on Guam and Tinian. The airmen maintain that big guns should also be used against these targets but their suggestions are ignored.
A TBM Avenger from an escort aircraft carrier drops heavy weapons to a USMC infantry battalion on Saipan but the aircraft is too low and many weapons are damaged or destroyed.

PTO: Carrier-based aircraft from the USN's Task Groups 58.1 and 58.4 again mount attacks on Iwo Jima, in the Volcano Islands, and Chichi Jima and Haha Jima, in the Bonin Islands, during the afternoon. Targets include airfields, fuel supplies and barracks. Two F6F Hellcats and their pilots are lost. After the attacks, both task groups retire to the Mariana Islands.

RAAF: Lost on a mission against Muschu Island is Beafighter A19-120. In Australia on a training flight, Beafighter A19-36 collided with another aircraft over Evans Head

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 51, Chichi Jima, and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands were attacked by carrier aircraft on June 14 (West Longitude Date). Thirty-three enemy fighters which attempted to intercept our forces at Chichi Jima were shot down. Four multi-engined seaplanes were damaged at Chichi Jima. At Iwo Jima two airborne enemy aircraft were probably destroyed and 14 were destroyed on the ground.
One medium cargo ship was sunk by bombing at Chichi Jima, and four small cargo ships and six small craft were damaged. A medium transport, discovered underway near the Bonins, was heavily damaged by aircraft and later sunk by one of our destroyers. One hundred and twelve survivors were rescued and made prisoners of war.
Ground installations, including barracks, airfields, and fuel tanks were bombed by our aircraft.
Our losses were four aircraft and five flight personnel.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 52, United States assault troops are engaged in bitter fighting against defend-ing forces on Saipan Island.
On June 14 (West Longitude Date) and during the night of June 14-15 our troops were withdrawn a short distance toward the beach in some sectors in the face of intense mortar and artillery fire. Positions were consolidated and during the night our Naval forces carried out a heavy bombardment of enemy strong points.
On the morning of June 15 enemy resistance in the strongly held sector north of Charan Kanoa was broken. At midday a majorelement of our forces commenced an attack which advanced our line nearly one half mile in the southern sector of the island. Lesser advances were made in other sectors.
Our assumption that Saipan Island would be strongly held because of its strategic location in the Japanese defensive system hasbeen proven correct. Preliminary estimates indicate there are upwards of two divisions of enemy troops defending Saipan.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2009)

SATURDAY, 17 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 12 B-25s fly 3 air missions for a Naval Task Force on withdrawal, following the shelling of Kurabu Cape installations on Paramushiru Island, Kurile Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 8 A-36s attack forces at Mogaung, Burma. In India, 25 B-25s fly ammunition to the Imphal area; and the 492d and 493d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Madhaiganj and Pandaveswar respectively to Tezgaon with B-24s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack large troop concentrations at Shanglishih and Fenglinpu, bomb the town of Lanchi and nearby villages, attack 4 villages in the Chuchou area, hit troop barges at Changsha, damage several supply boats at Yiyang, and bomb military installations at Ichang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, flying from Kwajalein bomb Ponape Island. B-25s from Makin hit Nauru Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again bomb Truk Atoll, hitting targets on Eten and Dublon. B-24s hit Lakunai Airfield while A-20s, B-25s and fighters attack numerous targets between Rapopo and Tobera. A-20s and B-25s and fighters hit shipping in Sorong harbor and airstrips in the Babo area; in the Wewak area, A-20s, B-25s and fighters continue to pound barges and villages; HQ 8th Fighter Group and 36th Fighter Squadron move from Nadzab to Owi with P-38s; and in the Solomon Islands, 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), based in the Renard Field begins operating from Stirling with B-25s. Lost are B-24D "Dropsnoot" 42-41246, A-20G 43-9395.

MARIANA'S: The 165th Infantry Regiment and three Field Artillery Battalions of the 27th Infantry Division landed on Saipan on 16 June. The 165th (the old New York Fighting 69th Regiment of Civil War fame), was tasked with sweeping the southern shore of Saipan and taking Aslito Airfield. Today, the 165th mounted three attacks and reached the edge of the airfield by dusk while the 105th Infantry Regiment and the 27th Infantry Division headquarters came ashore.
IJN aircraft mount several attacks against U.S. shipping in the
Marianas:
At about 1750 hours local, five "Kate," Carrier Torpedo Bombers, and one night fighter, a Nakajima J1N1-S Navy Type 2 Gekko, Allied Code Name "Irving," from Truk attack landing craft east of Saipan. One infantry landing craft is sunk while three "Kates" are shot down by AA fire.
Between 1850 and 1912 hours local, 17 Kugisho D4Y "Judy," Navy Carrier Bombers, 31 Zero fighters and two Kugisho P1Y "Frances," Navy Bombers based on Yap, attack Task Force 52 escort aircraft carriers The carriers scramble 46 FM Wildcats but give them the wrong vector taking them out of the action. AA fire from the ships down several D4Ys and both P1Ys. The escort aircraft carrier
USS Fanshaw Bay is struck by a bomb that penetrates the after elevator and explodes in midair above the hanger deck, killing 14 and wounding 23. Fire breaks out and the fire main is ruptured, flooding several compartments aft. In just under an hour, the damage was brought under control, but the ship is listing 3 degrees to port and settles 6-feet by the stern. After controlling the fires, the ship sets sail for Pearl Harbor and battle damage repairs. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE' NO. 53, United States Marines supported by elements of an Army Infantry division have improved their positions on Saipan Island, and are driving forward toward Aslito airdrome. Harassment of our beachheads by enemy mortar fire has been considerably reduced.
On the night of June 14 (West Longitude Date) enemy torpedo planes launched an attack against our carrier force, but were repulsed without damage to our ships. Our heavy surface units bombarded Guam Island on June 15.
Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed Matsuwa, Paramushiru and Shimushiru on June 14. Five enemy aircraft were airborne near Matsuwa but only one attempted to attack our force, and did no damage.
Fourteen enemy fighters appeared over Paramushiru and several made attacks causing damage to one of our planes. One enemy fighter was probably shot down and an enemy medium bomber was damaged. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four also bombed Paramushiru and Shimushu on June 14.
Fifteen enemy fighters attacked our force, causing minor damage to
several of our aircraft. Shimushiru was again attacked by Eleventh
Army Air Force Liberators on June 15.
Army, Navy and Marine aircraft of Central Pacific Air Forces bombed objectives in the Marshall Islands and Eastern Caroline Islands on June 13 and 15 (West Longitude Date.)
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÆ' NO. 54, JUNE 17, 1944 United States Marines and Army troops advancing east across the southern portion of Saipan Island, made gains averaging 1500 yards during the night of June 15-16 and on June 16 (West Longitude Date). The area now held by our forces extends from a point just south of Garapan for a distance of approximately five and one half miles to Agingan and extends inland two miles at the point of deepest penetration. Our forces have captured Hinashisu due east of Lake Susupe.
Our positions were under sustained enemy fire during the night of June 15-16, and before dawn on June 16 the enemy launched a determined counterattack. This attack, which was broken up, cost the enemy heavily in lives and destroyed more than 25 enemy tanks.
Early in the morning of June 16 our troops launched the offensive which resulted in general advances. Some of our forward echelons penetrated the Naval air base at Aslito Airdrome but were later withdrawn under severe enemy fire.
During the action on June 16 our aircraft bombed and strafed enemy positions, and during the night of June 15-16 enemy strong points were shelled by our ships.
On June 15 one of our destroyer transports encountered five enemy coastal cargo ships and sank them. Twenty-nine survivors were rescued and made prisoners of war.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 448, As the South Pacific has become relatively quiet, Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr., U. S. Navy, has been relieved of command of the South Pacific Area and the South Pacific Force. He will henceforth command the Third Fleet which will operate in the Pacific Ocean in the same way that the Fifth Fleet is operating under command of Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, USN


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

SUNDAY, 18 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 16 A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s hit Myitkyina and Mogaung, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s and P-40s bomb Yoyang and hit shipping and boats in the Siang-Chiang River delta area; P-40s and P-51s attack about 100 supply boats in the lower Tungting Lake area, strafe cavalry forces between Siangyin and Changsha, and hit a village just E of Changsha.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin pound Nauru Island. B-24s stage through Eniwetok to bomb Truk.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, A-20s, B-25s, and fighters, along with RAAF aircraft, continue to pound supplies and occupied areas along the coast in the Wewak area; and 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with P-38s. B-24s hit targets in Truk Atoll. A variety of fighter and bomber aircraft unload 18 tons of bombs on numerous targets around Rabaul, New Britain Island. Fighters continue sweeps against targets of opportunity along coastal areas of Bougainville Island.

USN: Lost in a refueling accident is PT-107 and PT-63. Both were destroyed by an accidental gasoline fire in Hamburg Bay, Emirau Island [New Ireland Islands].


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

MONDAY, 19 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly armored photo reconnaissance over Paramushiru Island and bomb the Suribachi area with unobserved results.

INDIAN OCEAN: HMS Illustrious raids Port Blair in the Nicobars in the Indian Ocean.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 30 B-25s complete an ammunition run to Imphal, India. 33 A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s strike Myitkyina, Mogaung and Pinbaw, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, about 150 fighter-bombers and 8 B-25s again pound a variety of targets throughout the Tungting Lake area; targets include much shipping from Siangyin to Chuchou, and at various points along the Siang-Chiang River, villages and compounds between Yiyang and Changsha, and boats and river area at Anking; 18 P-40s damage 2 bridges and destroy about 20 fuel trucks at Yuncheng; on the Salween front 15 P-40s hit trucks and military installations; and 4 B-25s bomb Kengluang bridge.

JAPAN - The fall of Saipan costs Japanese leader Hidecki Tojo his position as chief of general staff and most of his cabinet their jobs.

USN - During the "Great Marianas Turkey Shoot", the most de- cisive defensive air battle of all time, Americans destroyed 243 Japanese shipborne aircraft plus 58 planes from Guam. American losses were 14 Hellcats, a Dauntless, and minor damage to four ships.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok, strike Truk Atoll. B-24s from Kwajalein and B-25s out of Makin pound Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 100+ A-20s and fighter-bombers maintain strikes along the coast around Wewak, hitting supply and bivouac areas, roads, personnel, and a coastal gun position; A-20s hit airfields at Manokwari, Noemfoor and Moemi. Lost on weather reconnaissance is B-24J 42-73185. B-25s hit forces in the Cape Orford region of New Britain Island. B-24s bomb Dublon and Eten Island in Truk Atoll.

SAIPAN: Lieutenant General Holland M. Smith, USMC, Commanding General, V Amphibious Corps, reorients his corps to attack in two different directions. The 2d and 4th Marine Divisions and the Army's 106th Infantry Regiment of the 27th Infantry Division will advance north; the other two regiments of the 27th Infantry Division, the 105th and 165th, will mop-up the Nafutan Peninsula.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 56, Our assault troops on Saipan Island have captured Aslito Airdrome and have driven eastward across the island to Magicienne Bay, where we hold the western shore. Two pockets of enemy resistance remain east of Lake Susupe. The enemy continues to counterattack, but all attacks have been suc-cessfully repulsed. Seabees are at work on the airstrips at Aslito Airdrome.
On June 18 (West Longitude Date) our carrier task force providing cover and support for our amphibious force was subjected to a severe aerial attack which continued for several hours.
The attack was successfully repulsed by our carrier aircraft and antiair-craft fire. Information presently available indicates that only one of our surface units was damaged, and this damage was minor.
It is believed a portion of the enemy planes were carrier-based, and used nearby shore bases as shuttle points. However the effectiveness of this pro-cedure was sharply limited by our systematic bombing and strafing of the air-fields at Guam and Rota.
It is estimated that more than 300 enemy aircraft were destroyed by our forces during this engagement. No estimate is yet available of our own air-craft losses.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

TUESDAY, 20 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-24s fly fuel to Kamaing; 2 B-25s hit a bridge at Banchaung; and 8 A-36s and 3 P-40s attack targets at Myitkyina. In India, 13 B-25s supply ammunition to Imphal; 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Kisselbari, ceases operating from Dinjan with P-40s; and 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Sookerating to Moran with C-47s.

In the China-Burma- India Theater, the unified Eastern Air Command (EAC), which has operational control of RAF and USAAF units in the CBI, is reorganized into six components:
1. EAC Strategic Air Force consisting of RAF and USAAF heavy bombers.
2. Third Tactical Air Force consisting of RAF and USAAF medium bombers.
3. Photographic Reconnaissance Force consisting of RAF and USAAF photo recon units.
4. Tenth Air Force consisting of USAAF fighter and troop carrier units and a combat cargo squadron.
5. RAF 239 Wing
6. Air Task Force consisting of the USAAF's 1st Air Commando Group and
3d Combat Cargo Group. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Yangtze River-Tungting Lake area of China, about 120 B-25s and fighter-bombers again attack a wide variety of targets, pound river shipping at numerous points, hit villages and supply lines in the Pinkiang area, and bomb the towns of Changsha, Pingsiang and Ikiawan; in the Salween River area 24 B-25s pound Lungling and 16 P-40s hit troops and positions at Tengchung and Chenanso; in the Yellow River area 8 P-40s pound railroad yards and strafe about 75 trucks, destroying20+ of them; 3 B-24s over the S China Sea attack shipping, claiming a 5,000-ton commercial ship sunk; and a detachment of 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Liangshan to Kweilin with P-40s (squadron is based at Kunming).

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Makin strike Ponape Island. Kwajalein based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll. HQ 318th Fighter Group and 19th Fighter Squadron move from Bellow Field, Territory of Hawaii to Saipan Island with P-47s [the aircraft are launched from the deck of the USS Natoma Bay (CVE-62)].

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s, P-39s, and RAAF aircraft, pound areas along the coast in the general area of Wewak and B-24s bomb Kamiri Airfield; and 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak to Owi (squadron is operating from Saidor with P-39s). B-24s attack Woleai and Dublon in Truk Atoll. B-25s, P-38s and other Allied aircraft, including some of the Royal New Zealand Air Force, blast AA positions S and SW of Rapopo. Lost is F4U Corsair NZ5274.

PHILLIPINE SEA: The Japanese Fleet withdraws after yesterdays action against TF 58 off the Marianias Islands. They intend to refuel so they can continue their plan with the aircraft launched yesterday. They believe these planes have landed on bases in the islands. They are unaware of the actual losses.
Late in the afternoon, planes from TF 58 are attacking. The carrier Hiyo is sunk, a battleship and a cruiser are damaged. The returning US strike plans reach their carriers in darkness. Admiral Mischner orders the flight decks illuminated to assist their return. Although 72 planes are lost in addition to the 20 in combat; only 16 pilots and 33 aircrew are not rescued.
Adding to the above:
During the night of 19/20 June, the USN's Task Groups 58.1, 58.2 and 58.3 sailed westward to attack the Japanese First Mobile Fleet which has about 100 operation aircraft. The Americans launch carrier-based search planes at dawn in addition to PBM Mariners based at Saipan and PB4Y-1 Liberators based on Los Negros Island. The Japanese are finally located at 1540 hours by a Torpedo Squadron Ten (VT-10) TBM Avenger in USS Enterprise (CV-6) but the radio message from the aircraft is garbled. It isn't until 1605 hours that the position of the Japanese ships is pinpointed and at 1621 hours the carriers turned into the wind and launch 216 aircraft in just 11 minutes. The air strike consists of 84 F6F Hellcat fighters, 54 TBM Avenger torpedo bombers (VT-24 aircraft are the only ones carrying torpedoes; the rest have
bombs), and 51 SB2C Helldiver and 26 SBD Dauntless dive bombers.
The Japanese ships are located at 1830 hours, 30 minutes prior to dusk. Due to their losses, only 35 fighters (Mitsubishi A6M Navy Type 0 Carrier Fighters, Allied Code Name "Zeke") are airborne. The first ships sighted by the Americans are two oilers and two of them are attacked and so badly damaged that they were later scuttled. The aircraft carrier HIJMS Hiyo is attacked by four TBM Avengers of VT-24 in the light aircraft carrier USS Belleau Wood (CVL-24) and the ship is hit by at least one torpedo and later sinks. U.S. dive bombers then attack the aircraft carriers HIJMS Zuikaku and HIJMS Junyo and the light aircraft carriers HIJMS Chiyoda and HIJMS Ryuho and the battleship HIJMS Haruna; all five ships are damaged. U.S. losses are ten SB2Cs, six F6Fs and four TBMs.
By nightfall, the Japanese had lost three aircraft carriers and of the 430 aircraft available prior to the battle, only 35 are still operational. The Americans also have problems; their aircraft are 275-300 miles (443-483 km) from their carriers and they will be low on fuel when they arrive. The first aircraft return to their ships at 2045 hours on an exceptionally dark night. Admiral Mitscher, who always showed an unusual concern for his flyers, makes an unusual decision. He orders that all ships in the fleet turn on their lights and destroyers are to fire star shells during the two hours it takes to recover the aircraft. Despite these efforts, 35 SB2Cs, 28 TBMs and 17 F6Fs are forced to ditch at sea; all but 16 pilots and 33 aircrew are rescued.
At 2046 hours, the Japanese fleet is ordered to withdraw from the Philippine Sea the ships of Task Force 58 continue westward during the night of 20/21 June still hunting for the remaining Japanese ships.

PHILLIPINE ISLANDS: A USN submarine in the Pacific sinks an army cargo ship. The submarine USS Narwhal lands four U.S. enlisted men and supplies on Panay Island in the Philippines and then evacuates 13 men and one woman. 

usa: "Attack! Battle of New Britain," a 59-minute documentary depicting the attack by Allied forces on the Japanese strong-holds on New Britain Island, is released in the U.S. The film is narrated by Leo Genn and Burgess Meredith. 

SAIPAN: The US 27th Division begins clearing the south end of Saipan while the 2nd and 4th Marine Divisions continue their advance north.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 526, 1. The submarine, USS Grayback, is overdue from patrol and must be presumed to be lost. 2. The next of kin of casualties of the Grayback have been so notified.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 57, United States Marines and Army infantrymen are continuing to advance on Saipan Island closely supported by aircraft bombing by Army and Marine artillery and Naval gunfire against severe enemy artillery fire. Our troops now hold the entire southern portion of the island from the southern out-skirts of Garapan across to the center of the western shore of Magicienne Bay. Several strong pockets of enemy resistance within this area are being heavily attacked by our forces.
During June 19 (West Longitude Date) the airfields on Tinian Island were bombed by our aircraft and shelled by our surface units.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 450, Truk Atoll was bombed by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on June 18 (West Longitude Date). Airfields on Moen Island were principal targets. No fighter interference was encountered and antiaircraft fire was meager.
A single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator bombed Ponape on June 18.
Nauru Island was attacked on June 18 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchell bombers which shelled and bombed antiaircraft emplacements and buildings. Antiaircraft fire was intense but inaccurate.
Enemy positions in the Marshalls were attacked during the day and night of June 18 by Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and Navy Hellcat fighters. Antiaircraft fire did sufficient damage to a Dauntless dive bomber to force it down on the water before reaching its base. The crew was rescued by a Catalina search plane of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

WEDNESDAY 21 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 34 B-25s maintain an ammunition run to Imphal, India. In Burma, 61 A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s pound Myitkyina and Mogaung; 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Kisselbari, India begins operating from Tingkawk Sakan with P-40s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 fighter-bombers hit river shipping, barracks, and cavalry forces at Siangtan and Hengshan, China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s based on Kwajalein, bomb Truk Atoll. 6th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command, based at John Rodgers Airport, Territory of Hawaii sends a detachment with P-61s to Saipan Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, P-39s and RAAF aircraft hit dumps and bivouacs at Suain and attack other targets in the Wewak area; A-20s attack various targets of opportunity in the Paniai Lakes area while B-25s hit villages on the coast of Netherlands New Guinea E of Maffin Bay; B-24s bomb Kamiri Airfield and other targets on Noemfoor and attack shipping in the Palau Islands and on Dublon Island in Truk Atoll.

PHILLIPINE SEA: The USN's Task Groups 58.1, 58.2 and 58.3 continues searching for the remaining ships of the IJN's First Mobile Fleet. At 2030 hours local, the task groups begin retiring towards Saipan.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 58, In the afternoon of June 19 (West Longitude Date) carrier-based reconnaissance planes of the Fifth Fleet sighted a Japanese fleet, which included carriers and battleships, approximately midway between the Mariana Islands and Luzon. Aircraft of our fast carrier task force were immediately ordered to attack and made contact with the enemy fleet before dusk. Enemy losses and our own losses have not yet been assessed. Additional details will be made known as they become available.
In the ground fighting on Saipan Island, our assault troops made advances in a northly direction along the western shore of Magicienne Bay and made progress against an enemy strong point at Nafutan Point. Severe fighting continues.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 452, Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Shimushu in the Kuriles before dawn on June 17 (West Longitude Date). Fires were started near the airfield. No opposition was encountered. Paramushiru Island was bombed by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four and Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force before dawn on June 19. Antiaircraft fire was meager and no attempt was made, to intercept our force.
Truk Atoll was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators during daylight on June 19. Intense antiaircraft fire was encountered but there was no fighter opposition. Ponape Island was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators and Mitchells on June 19.
Mille, Maloelap and Wotje Atolls were bombed on June 19 by Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

THURSDAY, 22 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-24s fly fuel to Kamaing while 40 B-25s supply Imphal, India with ammunition; 40 A-36s, P-51s and P-40s hit Mogaung and Myitkyina while 10 others hit targets at Hopin, Namma and Sahmaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 P-40s destroy 20+ trucks between Hsuchang and Lohochai; 4 P-40s damage a troop steamer in Tungting Lake; 13 B-24s bomb Bakli harbor, Hainan Island, damaging dock facilities and claiming 1 freighter sunk.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s, staging through Eniwetok from Kwajalein hit Truk Atoll; 1 bombs Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s, A-20s, and P-47s hit shipping at Efman and airfields and targets of opportunity on Noemfoor, attack Manokwari and hit villages in the Sarmi area; attacks by A-20s and fighters, along with RAAF aircraft, on the wide coastal area around Wewak continue; and HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group moves from Finschhafen to Hollandia. B-24s bomb Yap; Sorol Atoll, Caroline Islands; and Woleai. On New Britain, B-25s join the Allied aircraft in pounding Nordup and Ralum.

USA: US President Roosevelt signs the "GI Bill". This will give a range of various benefits to returning veterans. Education and home loans are among the benefits included.

BIAK, NEW GUINEA: The fighting for the island of Biak, New Guinea is essentially finished after the US attacks today.

SAIPAN: The 2nd Marines take Mount Tipo Pale and move on to Mount Tapotchau on Saipan. The 4th Marines are fighting east on the Kagman Peninsula.

BURMA: The siege of Imphal is raised as advance units of the British 2nd Indian Division link with the British 5th Indian Division at mile 107 of the Imphal-Kohima road.
Amplifying the siege of Impal
The siege of Imphal is raised as advance units of the British 2nd Indian
Division link with the British 5th Indian Division at mile 107 of the Imphal-Kohima road. The Japanese Fifteenth Army which invaded India in Operation U-Go has failed. Of the 100,000 Japanese who marched from Burma, 30,502 are dead and 23,003 wounded, at a total loss to the Allies of 2,700 killed and 10,000 wounded. 
Imphal was under siege for three months. General Renya Mutaguchi sent three divisions of the Fifteenth Army against the Allies: the 33rd drove north from Tiddim, and the 15th and 31st attacked the Allied bases at Imphal and Kohima from the east. Against this the Allies mustered four Indian divisions under Lt-Gen Geoffrey Scoones. The 17th and 20th held the Imphal perimeter, and the 5th and 23rd hunted out the overstretched Japanese on the Imphal plain, hammering them against Imphal's anvil. 
Allied control of the Imphal plain and the skies above it was backed by secure communications. Imphal has been supplied by air since April. Mutaguchi, however, refused to admit defeat at Imphal or Kohima, ignoring the realities of the field. Lt-Gen Kotoku Sato withdrew his 31st Division from Kohima on 3 June with no prospect of supply, it ran out of ammunition and food rations; he had refused Mutaguchi's demand to regroup and attack Imphal without even finding food. Sato's withdrawal freed two more Allied divisions for Imphal. 
Mutaguchi has been ordering the 15th Division to mount ever more ambitious operations, simultaneously stripping its commander Lt-Gen Masafumi Yamauchi, of manpower until today he commands a mere battalion and a half. No wonder Yamauchi has spent much of his time writing despairing haiku poetry. The fighting has been close and bloody, with the besieging Japanese crawling over their dead to reach the trenches surrounding Imphal. 
Outside, the battle swayed to and fro, the highest casualties on both sides suffered on the Ukhrul road and the Shenam Saddle. Conditions are appalling: heavy rain, mist and thick jungle have made transport and observations difficult. The Imphal to Kohima road itself is a single track overlooked by high ridges from which the Japanese launched a series of deadly attacks and stubborn defences. 
The turning-point in the battle came on 17 June, when the Japanese abandoned Mao Songsan ridge, the first time that they had given up a position without a fight in the entire campaign.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 59, 1. During the attack by enemy carrier-type aircraft on our ships on June 18 (West Longitude Date), 353 enemy aircraft were shot down of which 335 were destroyed by our carrier aircraft and 18 by our own antiaircraft fire. This is a revision of the estimate contained in communiquŽ No. 56.
Two of our carriers and one of our battleships received superficial dam-age. We lost 21 aircraft in combat.
2. The following information is now available concerning the attack of our carrier aircraft upon units of the Japanese fleet in the late afternoon of June 19 (West Longitude Date).
The enemy forces attacked consisted of: Four or more battleships, five or six carriers, five fleet tankers, and attached cruisers and destroyers.
On the basis of information presently available, our planes inflicted the following damage
One carrier, believed to be the Zuikaku, received three 1,000-pound bomb hits.
One Hayataka Class carrier was sunk.
One Hayataka Class carrier was severely damaged and left burning furiously.
One light carrier of the Zuiho or Taiho Class received at least one bomb hit.
One Kongo Class battleship was damaged.
One cruiser was damaged.
Three destroyers were damaged, one of which is believed to have sunk.
Three tankers were sunk.
Two tankers were severely damaged and left burning.
Fifteen to 20 defending aircraft were shot down.
Our losses were 49 aircraft, including many which landed in the water at night and from which an as yet undetermined number of pilots and aircrewmen have been rescued. Search for others is continuing.
3. The engagement was broken off by the Japanese fleet which fled during the night toward the channel between Formosa and Luzon.
The Pacific Fleet units in these two actions were commanded by Admiral R. A: Spruance. The carrier task force was under the immediate tactical command of Vice Admiral M. A. Mitscher.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 60, Our troops on Saipan Island have made further advances of more than a mile along the shoreline of Magicienne Bay to the town of Laulau and have advanced about a mile up Mount Tapotchau. The pocket of enemy resistance tat Nafutan Point has been reduced by one half, and our forces have gained the heights of Mount Nafutan on the east coast. Heavy pressure is being maintained night and day against enemy troop concentrations and defense works by our aircraft, Army and Marine artillery, and Naval gunfire.
At night on June 20 (West Longitude Date) several enemy aircraft dropped bombs near our transports and along shore but did no damage. Sporadic fire has been directed against our ships by shore batteries but the enemy emplacements have been quickly knocked out.
JUNE 22, 1944 STATEMENT BY SECRETARY OF THE NAVY JAMES FORRESTAL
"Under the circumstances our Fleet did a magnificent job, but the Navy is not going to be satisfied until the Japanese Fleet is wiped out.
"The Japanese were extremely cautious and never came very far to the eastward so that the bulk of our forces could engage them. As a result, we were able to send home but one air attack at very long range from our carriers just before dark.
"Some of the Japanese vessels which were damaged may be able to make port and eventually return to the fight. This is especially true of the war-ships, only one of which is reported as definitely sunk."


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2009)

FRIDAY, 23 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-25s fly a negative shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-24s fly gasoline to Kamaing while 29 B-25s make an ammunition run to Imphal, India; about 80 A-36s, P-51s and P-40s attack Mogaung, Myitkyina, Taungni and a bridge at Namkwi.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-24s bomb docks at Hankow; in the Tungting Lake area 70+ B-25s and fighter-bombers attack a wide variety of river shipping at several locations, bomb a runway at Hengyang, strafe cavalry troops in the area, and hit the towns and villages of Chuchou, Ikiawan, Chuting, Chwanchishih, and Siangtan; 30 B-25s and fighter-bombers hit various targets of opportunity along the Yellow River.

USN - Carrier aircraft strike Pagan. Lost are F6F Hellcat 42135 and F6F Hellcat 42117.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Eniwetok based B-24s strike Truk Atoll. B-25s from Engebi pound Ponape. During the evening, B-24s from Kwajalein also attack Ponape. P-47s of the 73d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, are launched off the USS Manila Bay (CVE-61) and land on Saipan Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The Wewak area is again pounded throughout the day by A-20s, P-39s, P-47s and RAAF aircraft; a few A-20s and A-26s on a barge search bomb offshore islands near Manokwari; this marks the SWPA debut of the A-26; P-47s on sweeps strafe areas E of Maffin; and 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak Island with P-38s. B-24s hit the airfield at Yap and Woleai. B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb Dublon Island, Truk Atoll and Koror and Peleliu. B-24s bomb Tobera Airfield and B-25s along with other Allied aircraft, hit AA positions S and SW of Rapopo. Lost is P-38H 42-66828.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2009)

SATURDAY, 24 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s at dawn bomb the area N of the airfield at Kurabu Cape on Paramushiru Island; later 2 B-25s fly a negative shipping search.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-24s fly gasoline to Kamaing while 35 B-25s supply Imphal, India with ammunition; 60+ A-36s, P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s attack the Myitkyina, Mogaung, Mawlaik-Kin area, Pinbaw, and Hopin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 60+ P-40s and P-38s bomb the towns of Siangsiang and Yuankiang, attack cavalry forces in the Hengyang area, and damage a pontoon bridge between Tungcheng and Pingkiang; 4 B-25s and a few P-40s knock out a bridge N of Chenghsien.

MARIANA'S: The 27th Division has completed clearing the southern part of the island of Saipan. It is now ordered to join the 2nd and 4th Marine Divisions in the fierce fighting in the northern part of the island. Elements of the 27th remain under Corps control.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s, based on Saipan, strafe the remnants of the enemy forces on the island and also hit forces left on Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, Fifth Air Force and RAAF aircraft continue to blast stores, personnel areas, roads, and bridges in the general area of Wewak; B-25s, A-26s, and A-20s hit enemy positions in caves E of Mokmer Airfield, attack shipping in the Babo area (on MacCluer Gulf), and bomb Kamiri and Kornasoren Airfield. B-24s, B-25s and fighters, along with other Allied aircraft, hit Tobera Airfield, AA guns at Vunapope, and buildings at Nordup.

PTO: US carriers Hornet, Yorktown, Bataan and Belleau Wood send strikes against the Bonins, Chichi and Iwo Jima.
Amplifying the above: Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Group 58.1, the aircraft carriers USS Hornet and USS Yorktown and light aircraft carriers USS Bataan and USS Belleau Wood, attack Japanese airfields, fuel supplies and barracks on Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. Over 140 IJN aircraft rise to challenge the attackers but USN F6F
Hellcat pilots claim 116 enemy aircraft destroyed; ship AA fire downs others. After sunset, TG 58.1 retires towards Eniwetok Atoll. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 62,
1. Carrier aircraft of the fast carrier task force swept Iwo Jima in the Bonin Islands on June 23 (West Longitude Date). Sixty or more enemy aircraft of a force which attempted to intercept our fighters were shot down. Twelve of the enemy planes found our carriers and all of these were shot down by our combat air patrols. We lost four fighters. There was no damage to our surface ships.
2. Pagan Island in the northern Marianas was attacked by carrier aircraft on June 22. The following damage was inflicted on the enemy;
Four small cargo ships and one sampan, sunk. Two small cargo ships and 12 sampans, damaged. Four enemy aircraft destroyed and two probably destroyed on the ground.
A flight consisting of one twin-engine bomber and five Zero fighters Intercepted some distance from our carrier force was shot down. A wharf and fuel dumps at Pagan were destroyed and buildings and runways were damaged. We lost one Hellcat fighter and one pilot.
3. United States Marines and Army troops are pushing ahead on Saipan Island and have made new gains along the northern shore of Magicienne Bay. Booby traps and land mines are being extensively employed by the enemy. Two enemy aircraft detected in the Saipan area were shot down by carrier aircraft of the fighter screen on June 21. Coastal guns on Tinian Island have intermittently shelled our ships at anchor of Saipan, but have done little damage. On June 23 the airfields on Tinian Island were heavily bombed and shelled.
4. The airstrip and buildings at Rota Island were attacked by carrier aircraft on June 22. A medium cargo ship at Rota was sunk by an aerial torpedo. Our planes received no damage.
5. Shimushu Island in the Kuriles was attacked by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four before dawn on June 23. In the Central Pacific, Army, Navy, and Marine aircraft continued neutralization raids on June 23 against enemy positions in the Marshall and Caroline Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2009)

SUNDAY, 25 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Two B-24s bomb the airfield at Kurabu Cape, Paramushiru Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 50+ B-25s make an ammunition run to Imphal, India. In Burma, 60+ A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s pound Myitkyina and Mogaung; 2 B-25s bomb the Mohnyin-Mawhun railroad.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 31 B-25s, P-40s, and P-51s hit the towns of Siangtan and Ichang, attack sampans at Wukou, destroy about 50 trucks and strafe concentrations of troops and horses in the Tangyang- Pingkiang and Siangtan-Yungfengshih areas, and pound river dock and sampans at Siangsiang; 7 Chinese-American Composite Wing (CACW) B-25s bomb the Shayang storage area; 23 B-25s and P-40s bomb a storage area and damage a bridge at Chenghsien; and 75th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Lingling to Kweilin with P-40s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s based on Saipan Island carry out reconnaissance and strafing missions over Saipan and Tinian Islands. B-24s based on Kwajelein Atoll hit Truk and Wotje Atolls.

MARIANA'S: The battle for Mount Tapotchau, on Saipan is marked by attacks and counterattacks between the opposing Japanese and US forces.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Wewak area continues under attack of Fifth Air Force and RAAF aircraft; personnel areas at But, Dagua, and Suain and barges at Mushu and Kairiru Islands are hit; P-40s and B-24s strike Kamiri Airfield while A-20s, P-47s, and B-25s hit villages along the Tor River and P-47s hit tanks along the Wiske River; and air echelon of the 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Nadzab begins operating from Hollandia with F-5s. B-24s pound Yap and Sorol Atoll, lost is B-24J 44-40598. B-25s and fighters, along with other Allied aircraft, hit AA positions near Vunapope and blast plantations along Wide Bay.
US aircraft begin operating from Mokmer Airfield on Biak, New Guinea. The air echelons of the 49th Fighter Group have arrived between 21 June and today

USN - Lost is PT-193 "Bitchin' Witch" on a reef off Noemfoor.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 63, On the basis of latest reports received tabulating damage inflicted upon the enemy during operations in the Mariana Islands, the following revisions are necessary.
A) During the attack by enemy carrier aircraft on our ships on June 18 (West Longitude Date), 402 enemy aircraft were destroyed, of which 369 were shot down by our carrier-based fighters, 18 by antiaircraft fire; and 15 were destroyed on the ground. We lost 18 pilots and 6 aircrewmen from 27 aircraft shot down by the enemy.
B) In the attack by our carrier aircraft upon units of the Japanese Fleet in the late afternoon of June 19, one heavy cruiser and one light cruiser, neither of which was previously reported, were damaged. One light carrier, not previously reported, received seven 500-pound bomb hits. One of the three tankers previously reported sunk has been. transferred to the severely damaged category. 26 enemy aircraft were shot down, instead of the previously reported 17 to 22. We lost 22 pilots and 27 aircrewmen from 95 aircraft either shot down by the enemy or forced to land in the water.
C) In the fighter sweep over Iwo Jima in the Volcano Island on June 23, 116 enemy aircraft were shot down, and 11 were probably shot down. We lost five fighters instead of four.
On June 24, United States Marines and Army troops on Saipan launched an attack, preceded by intense artillery and Naval gunfire preparation, which resulted in advances on our Western flank around Mount Tapotchau, ranging from 500 to 800 yards. Strong enemy opposition continues.
Enemy aircraft dropped bombs among our transports off Saipan on June 23, doing minor damage to several landing craft. During the evening of June 23 a small fight of enemy planes dropped several bombs in the area occupied by our forces on Saipan. Casualties were very light.
On June 23, Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Truk Atoll, and Army, Navy and Marine aircraft continued their reduction of enemy defenses in the Marshall and Caroline Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2009)

MONDAY, 26 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 12 B-25s fly three 4-plane air cover missions for a Naval task force on withdrawal following shelling of Kurabu Cape installations on Paramushiru Island.

JAPAN - KURILES: In the Kurile Islands, cruisers and destroyers of the USN's Task Force 94 bombards Kurabu Zaki on Paramushiru Island for 13 minutes, firing over 1,000 rounds of 5-inch shells into aircraft revetments, assorted buildings and the runways. Postwar documents reveal that eight aircraft were destroyed, seven heavily damaged and 16 damaged by the bombardment. TF 94 is covered by 12 Eleventh Air Force B-25's in three flights.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 30+ B-25s fly ammunition to Imphal, India. 80+ A-36s, P-51s, and P-40s pound Myitkyina; 7 other fighter-bombers hit Waingmaw, Loilaw, and Pyindaw.

CHINA: Japanese forces smash Chinese Tenth Army defences to capture Hengyang airfield from the US.
BURMA: Subadar Netrabahadur Thapa (b.1916), 5th Gurkha Rifles, led the defence of a hill post. With many of his men casualties, he fought with grenades and kukri until he was killed. (Victoria Cross)
Naik Agansing Rai (b.1920), 5th Gurkha Rifles, led his men in capturing two machine-gun nests and alone, wiped out a bunker. The Japanese fled, allowing another position to fall. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-24s blast Hankow, causing heavy damage and fires; 180+ B-25s and fighter-bombers attack river shipping and several villages in the Tungting Lake area; the towns of Yuankiang, Sinshih, Siangtan, Liling, and Hengshan are bombed, as is the warehouse area at Yuhsien; numerous troop and truck concentrations and other targets of opportunity throughout the entire region are attacked; in the Salween area 14 B-25s and 36 P-40s knock out a bridge at Tingka, damage another near
Mangshih, bomb military installations at Tengchung, strafe Japanese positions at Lungling, and hit targets of opportunity between Lungling and Tengchung; the Japanese bomb Lingling Airfield, damaging the runway and destroying a P-51; and the flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, operating from Suichwan with F-5s returns to base at Kunming.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based P-47s continue to hit enemy forces remaining on Saipan and Tinian Islands while P-61s carry out night patrols over Saipan. B-25s from Makin pound Ponape Island and Nauru Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb targets on Yap and Sorol Atoll; others on armed reconnaissance bomb airstrips at Woleai and Peleliu Airfield. AAF and other Allied aircraft hit airfields, AA positions, and other targets in the Rabaul and Cape Orford areas. The Wewak area is hit throughout the day by Fifth Air Force B-24s and P-39s, along with USN and RAAF aircraft; P-38s, P-47s, A-20s, A-26s, B-24s, and B-25s attack airfields, shipping, villages, town areas, roads, and numerous other targets at Efman, Noemfoor, Japen, and Biak, at Manokwari and Ransiki, and near Sarmi; 9th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak Island with P-38s; and 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based on Guadalcanal sends a detachment to operate from Nadzab with P-61s.

MARIANA'S: US naval forces force a small Japanese reinforcement convoy to turn away from Saipan and return to the Home Islands.
Amplifying The Above: Two infantry landing craft (gunboat) [LCI(G)] repel an attack by Japanese barges, come firing torpedoes, off Saipan. Both LCI(G)s are damaged.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2009)

TUESDAY, 27 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 8 B-24s fly gasoline to Kamaing, Burma while 52 B-25s continue an ammunition run to Imphal, India.

BURMA: Mogaung: The Chindit 77th Special Force Brigade under Brigadier Mike Calvert, supported by two battalions of the Chinese 114th Regiment, has taken Mogaung. The Japanese 18th Division, fighting Lt-Gen Joseph Stilwell's Chinese troops and the remnants of "Merrill's Marauders" at Myitkyina, is now isolated. (Andy Etherington)
The Gurkha, Lancashire Fusilier, Staffordshire and Liverpool men have been fighting for Mogaung for a month. Casualties of battle wounds and ill-health have been so high that for today's assault across the key railway bridge Calvert had only 230 Gurkhas, 110 Fusiliers and men of the King's Regiment (Liverpool), and 180 Staffordshire men from battalions once 800 strong. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Tungting Lake area of China, 160 B-25s and fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supplies, and river and road traffic between Changsha and Hengyang, bomb artillery concentrations at Sinsiang, attack waterfront and docks at Hengshan, pound villages near Chuchou, and attack numerous targets of opportunity throughout the lake region; 4 B-25s over the Formosa Strait claim 2 cargo vessels sunk and others damaged.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue strafing and rocket attacks on Tinian, Saipan, and Rota Islands, Marianas Islands, while P-61s carry out defensive night patrols. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok pound Truk Atoll. During the night a single B-24 bombs Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, Fifth Air Force and RAAF light bombers and fighter-bombers continue to attack the Wewak area, hitting troop concentrations, villages, ammunition dumps, and warehouses; B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, A-26s, P-40s and P-47s hit airfields, gun positions, and various other targets in or near Babo, Manokwari, Biak and Noemfoor, Ransiki, Waren, and Moemi; movements of units assigned to 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group: air echelon of 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment) from Finschhafen, to Biak with B-25s; and 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron ceases operating from Saidor and returns to Owi with P-39s. B-24s bomb Yap and Sorol Atoll; others on a photo reconnaissance flight bomb Woleai and Ifalik Atolls, Caroline Islands. Fighters and bombers join other Allied aircraft from the Solomon in bombing AA positions at Ralum and other targets in the Rabaul area. 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based on Guadalcanal, sends a detachment to Los Negros with P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2009)

WEDNESDAY, 28 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-24s fly fuel to Kamaing; ammunition delivery to Imphal, India is continued by 47 B-25s; 14 other B-25s pound the Naba-Mawlin railroad.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Yangtze River-Tungting Lake area of China, B-25s and fighter-bombers fly 160+ sorties attacking river shipping at several locations, bombing the towns of Hengshan, Liling, and Pingkiang, and bombing Japanese HQ and gun sites in the Siangsiang area; also in the Hengyang area the B-25s and fighter-bombers hit rear supply bases and cavalry and infantry concentrations; and 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Kweilin to Yang Tong with B-25s (detachments are operating from Kweilin and Liuchow).

NEI - BIAK: On Biak Island, New Guinea the western caves have been cleared. Remaining Japanese troops are scattered and the remaining operations are scattered.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s and P-61s carry out daylight raids and defensive night patrols over Saipan, Tinian, and Rota, Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Attacks on the Wewak area continue; Japanese HQ and communications in the Suain-Karowop Plantation area and coastal road from Babiang to Nyaparake are hit; airfield and fuel dumps on Noemfoor, Japanese positions and occupied areas and buildings on Biak and Efman, a village near Babo, and the Tor River and Maffin Bay areas are attacked; and 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with P-61s (detachment is operating from Wakde Island). B-24s bomb the airfield and town on Yap and communications on Sorol and Woleai. AA guns E of the Tobera area are attacked.

MARIANA'S: USN carrier-based aircraft fly their first preinvasion strike against Japanese installations on Guam. USAAF P-47s based on Saipan attack targets on Rota, Tinian and Saipan. 

From the CINCPAC Press Office: NAVAL ADVANCE TO THE WESTWARD The advance of our Naval forces to the westward began with the reoccupation of Attu and Kiska in the far north, and the capture of the most important islands in the Solomons group in the far south. From our far northern bases we began attacking the Japanese Kuriles from the air. We have also made several surface vessel bombardments against the enemy's shore installations in the Kurile chain.
In the south, the successful termination of the Solomons campaign made possible air and surface raids against Japanese garrisons in the Bismarck Archipelago and along the northern New Guinea Coast.
With our positions in the far north and in the south firmly established the next step was the squeeze made in the middle of the enemy's perimeter. This resulted in the capture of the Gilbert Islands. Following that, the Marshall campaign then gave us Kwajalein, Majuro; and Eniwetok. Farther to the south we took the Admiralty Islands and also important positions on New Britain. Then strategic areas along the northern New Guinea coast fell to us with the result that we were then able to launch air and surface attacks against Truk, Ponape, Kusaie and other islands in the Caroline group, from several directions. We also were able to strike from Australia in the far south against Japanese positions in Java. But it was the capture of certain of the Marshalls group that permitted us to launch our surface and air attacks as far west as Palau, Guam, Saipan, Rota and the Bonin Islands.
Our last offensive blow, aimed in the ultimate capture of Saipan, already has permitted our air and surface fleets to strike still farther westward. The final occupation of Saipan will enable us to project surface and air operations that will include the mainland of Japan, the Philippines and a greater part of the Dutch East Indies.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 65, 1. United States Marine and Army troops have made further gains on Saipan Island, pushing north nearly two miles along the east coast, passing the villages of Donnay and Hashigoru: On the west coast, further penetrations have been made into Garapan Town. Enemy troops broke through our lines containing them on Nafutan Point on the night of June 26 (West Longi-tude Date), and attempted to drive northward. Two hundred enemy troops were killed in this
counterattack. The next day further attacks were launched by our forces against Nafutan Point and the enemy now holds only the extreme tip of the point.
Close support is now being given our troops by shore-based aircraft operating from Aslito Airdrome. Tinian Island has been subjected to protracted daily bombardment to neutralize enemy positions there.
On the night of June 25 several enemy torpedo planes attacked a carrier group screening our transports. Several torpedoes were launched, but no hits were obtained. One enemy plane was shot down, and another probably shot down. During the night of June 26-27 enemy aircraft again attacked our transports, but all bombs landed in the water. One near miss on a transport injured a member of the crew.
2. Surface units of the Pacific Fleet bombarded Kurabu Zaki at the southern tip of Paramushiru in the Kuriles on the night of June 25-26. Paramushiru and Shimushu Islands were bombed by Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force and Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four before dawn on June 25 and 26. Several fires were started in these raids. Antiaircraft fire was intense. Eleven enemy fighters attacked a single Ventura of Fleet Air Wing Four near the airfield at Paramushiru before dawn on June 26. Two of the attacking planes were damaged, and one disappeared into a fog bank trailing smoke. The Ventura returned with superficial damage.
3. Carrier aircraft swept Guam and Rota Islands in the Marianas on June 26. Fuel reservoirs and coastal defense gun positions were bombed. three small craft in Apra Harbor at Guam were destroyed. The cargo vessel damaged in previous strikes was observed to have sunk. At Rota the airstrip was strafed and buildings were set afire. There was no enemy air opposition during these attacks.
4. Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on June 25. One of five enemy fighters which intercepted our force was shot down. We suffered no damage. Army and Marine aircraft attacked enemy objectives in the Marshalls on June 25.
5. An enemy twin-engine bomber was shot down south of the Hall Islands by a search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two, Group One, on June 26. The same day an enemy torpedo plane was damaged by another search plane northwest A Truk.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2009)

THURSDAY, 29 JUNE 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-25s fly a negative shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 B-24s continue the fuel lift to Kamaing; 45 B-25s haul ammunition to Imphal, India; 23 other B-25s bomb Tamu; 19 A-36s, P-51s, and P-38s hit Myitkyina and Myitnge bridge; and a B-25 bombs targets in the Mohnyin-Naba area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Tungting Lake area of China, 60+ B-25s and fighter-bombers hit shipping, gun positions, troop concentrations, and general targets of opportunity at several locations, including Lingvang, Liling, Hengyang, Yuhsien, Hengshan, Siangsiang, Chaling, and Yiyang. In Formosa, 3 B-24s bomb Takao docks. In French Indochina, P-40s damage a bridge and attack rail traffic at Phu Lang Thuong.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s carry out bombing and strafing missions over Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands. B-24s, staging, through Eniwetok pound Truk Atoll while B-25s based at Makin hit Ponape Island. Lost is B-25G "Coral Princess" 42-64977 over Nauru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Japanese concentrations at Aitape and a variety of targets of opportunity including barges, villages and bivouacs in the Wewak area are hit by A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers. Lost is A-20G 43-21416. B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack airfields and AA guns at Babo, Manokwari, Waren, and Moemi, barges at Noemfoor, and villages east of Maffin Bay. On New Britain Island, AA positions S of Ralum are bombed.

NEW GUINEA: Australian forces have advanced west from Wewak 70 miles to the Sepik River.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 66, Organized resistance at Nafutan Point on Saipan Island ceased on June 27 (West Longitude Date). The entire point has been occupied by our forces. Small gains were made along the western shore into Garapan Town, and in the center of the island. Our advance northward is being made against severe enemy resistance. On the night of June 27 enemy aircraft dropped bombs in the area occupied by our forces. Two of the attacking planes were shot down by antiaircraft batteries.
Carrier aircraft attacked Pagan Island on June 27. Barracks and a water reservoir were hit. Only one plane was seen on the ground, and it appeared unserviceable. Several small craft badly damaged in previous strikes were hit by rocket fire.
Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on June 27, and neutralization raids were made against objectives in the Marshall and Caroline Islands on June 26 and 27.
JUNE 29, 1944 NAVAL AVIATORS HAVE DESTROYED MORE THAN 6,259 JAPANESE AIRPLANES
Naval Aviators have shot 5,521 Japanese warplanes out of the air since Pearl Harbor, while losing 1,260 planes in aerial combat. At least 65 per cent of the U. S. Navy airmen shot down have been rescued. In addition to the 5,521 Jap aircraft destroyed in the air, Naval Aviators have, in 1944 alone, destroyed at least 738 Jap planes on the ground. Only 17 Navy planes were lost in this way during the same period.
This 43 to 1 ratio in ground destruction partially explains the drop in ratio of U. S. air victories In the last three months from 4.7 to 1 to 4.4 to 1, according to Rear Admiral A. W. Radford, USN, Acting Deputy Chief of Naval Operations (Air). He explained that the accumulation of Naval strength in the Pacific, plus increasing effectiveness of Navy aerial recon-naissance, has made it possible for carrier task forces to surprise the Japanese and destroy their aircraft before they can become airborne to fight.
"As a result," Admiral Radford said, "fewer Jap planes are available for us to shoot down. In addition, the Jap pilot is becoming less and less anxious to close with our pilots. So the air ratio of victories has dropped slightly. This is more than compensated, however, by the 43 to 1 ground ratio. We don't care where they are when we destroy them"
Compilation of statistics in ground destruction of planes for 1942 and 1943 is being completed, but that phase of the aerial war during that period was relatively unimportant.
Combining the available figures not including ground losses of 1942 and 1943, the Navy enjoys a 4.8 to 1 advantage over Japan in the air war, having shot out of the air and destroyed on the ground a total of 6,259 planes, as against 1,277 planes lost. These figures for destruction of Jap planes do not include losses inflicted by antiaircraft fire. They cover the period from Decem-ber 7, 1941, through June 23, 1944. The figures for the period May 1 through June 23, 1944, are not final.
One reason for the increased air losses of Navy planes in 1944 over 1942 and 1943 is the loss of planes in the incessant Bombing raids on Jap holdings, such as the Kuriles, Truk and the Marshalls, where aerial opposition is rarely encountered any more, but where heavy antiaircraft exacts a toll-a very small toll in relation to the frequency and intensity of the bombing raids carried out.
The record of air losses by years follows:
Year Japs Navy Ratio
1942 (including December 1941) 1134 384 3-1
1943 2212 351 6.3-1
1944 2175 525 4-1
Total 5521 1260 4.4-1
1944 (ground) 738 17 43-1
Grand total 6259 1277 4.8-1
All of the Navy's planes have played a part in amassing the victory record. Naturally, it was the fighters-Grumman Hellcat and Wildcat and Vought Corsair-which scored the large majority of the victories, either while escort-ing the torpedo and dive bombers, or while defending American sea and land forces. The bombers-Grumman Avenger, Douglas Dauntless and Curtiss Helldiver, Consolidated Catalinas and Liberators, Lockheed Venturas-drove hone the heavy blows while the fighters fended off the enemy's air forces.
The Wildcat and Avenger are also built by General Motors' Eastern Aircraft Division, the Corsair by Goodyear. The Helldiver is also built by Canadian Car and Fairchild of Canada, the Liberator by Ford and Douglas.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 464, Aslito Airfield on Saipan Island today was renamed Isely Field in honor of Commander Robert Henry Isely, USN, Commander of Torpedo Squadron Sixteen, who was shot down June 12 by Japanese antiaircraft fire as he was leading a bombing attack on the field.
The change in name was recommended by Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher, Commander, Fast Carrier Task Force, Pacific Fleet, and was made by Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander in Chief, U. S. Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas. Aslito Airdrome was first attacked by carrier aircraft of Admiral Mitscher's task force in February of this year.
A Naval aviator since 1937, Commander Isely had taken part in attacks at Tarawa and other Gilbert Islands, at Kwajalein, Palau, Woleai and Truk. He flew aerial cover for General MacArthur's troops when they landed in Hollandia in New Guinea. Admiral Mitscher's recommendation was based on Commander Isely's gallant performance of duty during all of these Pacific actions. '


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2009)

FRIDAY, 30 JUNE 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 47 B-25s continue the Imphal, India ammunition run while 17 B-25s haul gasoline to Kamaing; 18 B-25s bomb Tamu and 6 hit Wainggyo; and 11 P-38s attack Myitnge bridge.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s and fighter-bombers again pound numerous targets in the Tungting Lake area, concentrating on river shipping, town areas, troop concentrations, and road traffic; towns bombed include Pingkiang, Hengshan, Liling, Yuhsien, Siangyin, and Chuchou; also hit is the airfield at Hengyang and bridges at Leiyang and Liling. 15 P-40s over NE French Indochina damage bridge approaches at Phu Lang Thuong and blast 3 trains; detachment of 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Kweilin with P-40s, returns to base at Kunming.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s on Saipan Island continue to pound enemy forces remaining on Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands. Detachment of 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh Air Force (attached to VII Fighter Command), based at Kipapa Airfield, Territory of Hawaii, begins operating from Kwajalein with F-5s.

MARIANA'S: US forces on Saipan advance north of Mount Tipo Pales and Mount Tapotchau. Death Valley and the Purple Heart Ridge are also captured.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Tobera and Erventa Island are also bombed. Barges, troop concentrations, and other targets of opportunity near Nyaparake and Suain are attacked; Kamiri and Namber Airfield, supply areas, and defensive positions on Noemfoor are hit; ground echelon of 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Finschhafen to Biak Island (air echelon is operating from Biak with B-25s); and 389th Bombarment Squadron , 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUE NO. 67, Our troops on Saipan Island have made new gains both in the center and on the right flank of our lines, pushing ahead through difficult terrain and intensified enemy resistance. High ground occupied near the town of Charan Danshii places our forces in a commanding position over the area held by the enemy. Strong points in the Tanapag area are being subjected to aircraft bombing and shelling by Naval surface vessels. Air attacks and Naval gunfire continue against
enemy defenses on Tinian Island.
Our casualties in the ground fighting on Saipan Island through June 28 (West Longitude Date) are as follows: Killed in action: Marines, 1,289, Army, 185, total 1,474. Wounded in action: Marines, 6,377, Army 1,023, total 7,400. Missing in action: Marines, 827, Army, 51, total 878. No accurate estimate of enemy casualties is possible. A great many Japanese dead and wounded have been carried back by the retreating enemy troops. However, our troops have buried 4,951 enemy dead.
Rota Island was attacked by carrier aircraft on June 28 (West Longitude Date). Fires were started, and revetments and runways were bombed and strafed. No enemy aircraft attempted to intercept our forces. Army, Navy, and Marine aircraft continued neutralization raids against enemy objectives in the Marshall and Caroline Islands on June 28.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2009)

SATURDAY, 1 JULY 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): At dawn in the Kurile Islands, 4 B-24s radar bomb southern Shimushu Island and Kurabu Cape Airfield, Paramushiru Island through overcast.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-40s fly ground support missions in the Myitkyina area; 2 B-25s bomb rail targets at Mohnyin and Naba. In India, the 12th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Fenny with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s and fighter-bombers again pound targets throughout the Tungting Lake region; river shipping is attacked on a large scale at numerous locations and 250-300 trucks are strafed between Tungcheng and Pingkiang; Hengyang Airfield is bombed as are the towns of Pingkiang, Hengshan, Liling, and Yuhsien; a pontoon bridge and Japanese positions at Leiyang are also hit; B-24s lay mines in the river at Canton during the night; the detachment of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Hsinching with F-7s, returns to base at Guskhara; and the detachment of the 71st Liaison Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Sector, operating from Kunming, China with L-4s and L-5s, returns to base at Ledo, India. During Jul, the detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Yunnani with P-40s returns to base at Chengkung; and the 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Lingling to Liuchow with P-40s.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 444th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and 676th, 677th, 678th and 679th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) move from Charra to Dudhkundi, India with B-29s.

TACTICAL OPERATIONS (Twelfth Air Force): In Italy, light and medium bombers hit fuel dumps, rail bridges, viaducts, and docks in NC Italy; fighter- bombers concentrate on road and rail bridges behind the battle area, destroy several fighters in combat over Reggio Emilia Airfield, and hit guns S of Carsoli; and a detachment of the 12th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 3d Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), begins operating from Follonica with F-5s. During Jul, the detachments of the 414th Night Fighter Squadron, 63d Fighter Wing, operating from Ghisonaccia and Borgo, Corsica with Beaufighters, return to base at Alghero, Sardinia.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marianas Islands, P-47s fly bombing and strafing missions over Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok hit Truk Atoll during the night of 1/2 Jul and follow up with another raid during the day. Makin based B-25s bomb Ponape Island, Caroline Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the airfield at Namlea and hit shipping throughout the Amboina-Ceram-Boeroe, Moluccas Islands area; other B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and fighter-bombers hit airfield, AA guns, bivouacs, supplies, and Japanese defenses on Noemfoor in preparation for Allied landings on 2 Jul; the airfield at Manokwari is also bombed; bombers and fighters continue to pound the Wewak coastal area; many of the strikes are in conjunction with US Navy (USN) motor torpedo (PT) boats; and the 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Nadzab to Owi with P-38s. A few B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb targets on Yap and Peleliu; Lost on a courier mission is B-25D 41-30182. During Jul 44, HQ V Fighter Command moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands; and the 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Finschhafen to Hollandia with C-47s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 68, JULY 1, 1944
Our troops are consolidating their positions on Saipan Island and have wiped out several pockets of resistance by‑passed in previous advances. Small
gains were made during June 29 (West Longitude Date) in the central sector of our lines. During the night of June 29‑30 several enemy planes dropped bombs in the area occupied by our forces. One enemy plane was shot down. Aircraft bombing and Naval shelling intended to neutralize enemy gun posi*tions on Tinian Island continues.
Buildings and runways on Rota Island were bombed by carrier aircraft on June 29. No enemy aircraft attempted to intercept our force.
Paramushiru and Shimushu in the Kurile Islands were bombed before dawn on June 29 by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four. No at*tempt was made to intercept our force and antiaircraft fire was meager. All of our aircraft returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2009)

SUNDAY, 2 JULY 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 P-40s continue support of ground forces in the Myitkyina area; and 2 B-25s hit railroad tracks at Pinwe and Katha.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s and 42 fighter-bombers again attack river shipping, compounds, and troop concentrations in the Tungting Lake region; also the town of Hengshan is bombed; and B-25s and P-51s pound the airfield and town area at Lupao.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s on Saipan bomb and strafe forces on Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands.

MARIANA ISLANDS: USMC troops capture Orote Airfield on Guam, Mariana Islands. Japanese resistance on Tinian is increasing now that the US Marines have occupied most of the northern half of the island.

NEI, BIAK: A Japanese pocket around Ibdi, on Biak, is eliminated by US forces.

ALEUTIONS: In the Kurile Islands, 3 US Eleventh Air Force B-24s from the Aleutian Islands fly bombing and reconnaissance runs over Shimushu Island and Paramushiru Island sites including Kurabu Cape installations. 

B29 MISSIONS: In China, 70+ US XX Bomber Command B-29 Superfortresses operating from Chengtu bomb the Showa Steel Works at Anshan and harbor at Taku; the first B-29 to be shot down on a combat mission falls to 5 fighters near Chenghsien (which the B-29 bombs after engine trouble causes an abort from the primary mission); another B-29 bombs Chinwangtao before making a forced landing at a friendly field near Ankang. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s, and fighter-bombers, along with naval guns, bombard the Kamiri area, after which Allied amphibious forces land with little opposition and secure the beachhead; other B-25s attack barges near Manokwari; and HQ 308th Bombardment Wing and HQ 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy) move from Oro Bay and Nadzab respectively to Owi. Lost is F-4A Lightning 41-2140.

RAAF: Crashed after take off is Beaufort A9-377.

PACIFIC: The US heavy cruiser USS Baltimore with President Franklin D Roosevelt aboard, departs Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, for Adak, Aleutian Islands.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 69, JULY 2, 1944
Marine and Army troops on Saipan Island have made small gains in the central sector, and on the right side of our lines advance patrols have forged ahead distances up to a mile. To June 30 (West Longitude Date) eighty enemy tanks have been destroyed or captured. Our troops have buried 6015 enemy dead and have taken more than 200 prisoners of war.
Seventy tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on June 29. Several airborne enemy fighters made ineffective attempts to intercept our force. Meager antiaircraft fire was en*countered. On the same day Army, Navy, and Marine aircraft bombed Ponape and Nauru Islands and remaining enemy objectives in the Marshall Islands.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 70, JULY 2, 1944
The Second and Fourth Marine Divisions and the Twenty‑seventh Infantry Division have made gains ranging from 500 yards to a mile along their entire front on Saipan Island. The advance was made during July 1 (West Longi*tude Date) with the close support of aircraft, artillery, and Naval gunfire. On the right flank our troops are within 5 1/2 miles of the northern tip of the island. On the left flank our forces have penetrated further into Garapan, and have seized the heights overlooking the town and Tanapag Harbor. In the center we have occupied the mountain village of Charan Tabute. Large quantities of enemy equipment, including food and ammunition, have fallen into our hands.
Before dawn on July 1 several enemy aircraft attempted to attack our transports and screening vessels. These attacks did no damage. Two enemy aircraft were shot down.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Truk Atoll on the night of June 30‑July 1. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. Several enemy fighters made an ineffective attempt to attack our force. Army, Navy and Marine aircraft continued attacks against enemy positions in the Marshall islands on June 30. A Dauntless dive bomber of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing was forced to land in the water near Maloelap Atoll, and the pilot VMS rescued by a Catalina search plane of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 465, JULY 2, 1944
The principal components of the expeditionary troops now fighting on Saipan consist of the Second Marine Division, the Fourth Marine Division and the Twenty‑seventh Infantry Division, U.S.A.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2009)

NEW GUINEA: A US parachute battalion is dropped on the Kamiriz airfield, in New Guinea, to occupy the area.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
On Noemfoor Island, Schouten Islands, the USA's 739-man 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment drops from C-47 Skytrains on Kamiri Airdrome under cover of a smoke screen laid by A-20s. High winds carry the paratroopers to bone-cracking landings in supply dumps, vehicle parks, and amidst wrecked Japanese aircraft. No paratroopers are killed but 128 are injured, including 59 serious fracture cases. The 503d also gets the job of mopping up Noemfoor.
Fifth Air Force P-38s and B-25s hit personnel and supply areas south of Kamiri Airdrome and support invading ground forces as they push east along the north coast of Noemfoor. 

PTO: Carrier-based aircraft from the USN's Task Groups 58.1 and 58.2 attack Japanese airfields and shipping at Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands, and Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands. These two task groups are composed of four aircraft carriers and four light aircraft carriers. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Myitkyina area, which also is covered by 10-plane combat patrol.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-24s bomb Yoyang railroad yards in the Tungting Lake area; B-25s and P-40s pound river shipping, bridges, gun sites, compounds, and villages at several locations, including Leiyang, Ssutang, Yungfengshih, and Tsungyang; B-25s drop ammunition to Chinese ground forces at Hengyang. In French Indochina, P-40s damage a bridge at Phu Lang Thuong and hit nearby targets of opportunity.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to hit troops remaining on Saipan, Tinian, and Rota Islands. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, bomb Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-38s and B-25s hit personnel and supply areas S of Kamiri and support invading ground forces as they push E along the N coast of Noemfoor. Efman, Manokwari, and Biak Island are attacked by B-24s, A-20s, and fighters; the Wewak coastal area continues under sustained air attack as Allied aircraft pound targets including forces at Brandi Plantation and supplies and a bridge near But; Larat is also bombed; and the 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with C-47s. B-24s hit airstrips, AA positions, and targets of opportunity in the Yap, at Woleai and at Peleliu; Saumlakki, Tanimbar Island, Moluccas Islands is also bombed. Lost is P-39Q 42-19999.

USMC - Lost on a strike against Tobera is SBD 54383.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2009)

PTO: Two task groups of US TF 58 strike Iwo Jima and Chichi Jimi. The other task groups strike Guam.
Amplifying the above:
Carrier-based aircraft from the USN's Task Groups 58.1 and 58.2 attack Japanese airfields and shipping at Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands, and Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands. These two task groups are composed of four aircraft carriers and four light aircraft carriers. 

NG: Kornasoren airfield is captured on Numfoor, New Guinea. Paratroops are used and lose heavily due to inexperience.

MARIANA'S: TG 58.3 returns from Eniwetok Atoll and commences air attacks over Guam while USAAF P-47s attack IJA troops on Aguijan, Rota, Saipan and Tinian Islands. TG 58.3 consists of two aircraft carriers and two light aircraft carriers. With the return of TG 58.3, TG 58.4 retires to Eniwetok. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-40s continue support of ground forces near Myitkyina; 20+ P-47s and P-51s fly an offensive sweep over the Lashio area, patrol the Mogaung area, and bomb targets of opportunity at Taungni, Nampadaung, and Mogaung; 4 B-25s hit bridges and railroad tracks in the Hopin and Naba areas.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 38 B-25s and 74 fighter-bombers pound targets throughout the Tungting Lake-Yangtze River region and in the Yellow River and Canton areas; river shipping is hit hard, particularly along the Siang-Chiang River; troop concentrations, road traffic, and general targets of opportunity are hit at many locations; towns bombed include Shasi, Lukou, Yungfengshih, Liling, Siangtan,and Yuhsien; Hengyang Airfield is bombed and supplies are dropped to Chinese troops in the area; airfields and warehouses in the Canton area are bombed and targets of opportunity at Linfen, Wenhsi, and Puchou in the Yellow River region are strafed.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s on Saipan Island continue fighter-bomber operations against forces on Saipan, Tinian, Aguijan and Rota Islands in the Marianas Islands. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, pound Truk Atoll.
USN - Carrier Raid against Iwo Jima and bombardment. Japanese A6M5 Zeros of the 301st Kokutai intercept. Several American aircraft are lost, including F6F piloted by Ensign Alberto C. Nisi, Lt(jg) J.N. Dougherton (MIA), Ens F. Hancock Jr. (MIA), Lt(jg) M.L. Loomis (MIA) and Lt(jg) Wilson (rescued). SBC2 piloted by Hintz is lost over Chi Chi Jima. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s continue support of Allied ground forces pushing E and SE from the Kamiri Airfield area and taking Kamiri village and Kornasoren Airfield; P-47s strafe targets of opportunity at nearby Biak Island while B-24s bomb airfield at Efman; other aircraft bomb and strafe troops E of Maffin Bay; personnel areas at But and Dagua and barges at Wewak Point are also attacked; and the 388th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s. B-24s hit shipping and airfields in the Amboina, Ambon-Ceram Island area. B-24s bomb Yap and hit airstrips in Woleai and Sorol Atolls and Peleliu Airfield.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 71, JULY 4, 1944
Garapan and Tanapag Towns on Saipan Island have been captured by our forces in a general advance along the entire front. Our line now extends inland from Tanapag on the west coast of the island, skirts the mountain village of Atchugau in the center, and is anchored on the east coast at a point within four miles of Inagsa Point at the northeast tip of Saipan. During the night of July 2‑3 (West Longitude Date) a small force of Japanese attacked our lines from the rear. Twenty‑five enemy troops were killed. We suffered no losses. Our troops have buried 7,312 enemy dead.
Carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group attacked Iwo Jima Island on July‑2 (West Longitude Date). Thirty‑nine enemy fighters which attempted to intercept our force were shot down, and 16 were probably shot down. In*complete reports indicate 24 enemy aircraft were destroyed or damaged on the ground. Two small vessels were strafed, and bomb hits were obtained on a fuel dump.
Rota Island was bombed by carrier aircraft and shelled by light Naval surface units on July 2. Runways and revetments were hit. A huge explosion was caused by a hit apparently in an ammunition dump.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Truk Atoll during day*light on July 1 and at night on July 2. In the attack on July 1 seven enemy fighters intercepted our force. Four enemy aircraft and two Liberators were damaged. All our planes returned. No effective opposition was encountered on July 2. Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked enemy positions in the Marshall Islands on July 1 and 2.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 72, JULY 4, 1944
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands were heavily attacked by carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group on July 3 (West Longitude Date). Iwo Jima, in addition to being severely bombed and strafed, was shelled by cruisers and destroyers. Rocket fire from carrier aircraft was extensively employed at both objectives
Preliminary reports indicate the following damage to the enemy
Three destroyers sunk or beached.
One large cargo ship sunk.
One medium oiler sunk.
One destroyer, dead in the water and burning.
Several small cargo ships damaged.
Harbor installations and warehouses at Haha Jima were set afire by bombs, rockets, and machine gun fire.
Twenty‑five enemy planes were shot down by our aircraft, and an undetermined number damaged on‑‑the ground. We lost six planes.
There was no damage to any of our surface craft.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma 20+ P-40s and A-36s continue support in the Myitkyina sector while 12 other aircraft fly armed reconnaissance in the same area; 20+ other P-40s, P-51s, and A-36s hit targets of opportunity in the areas around Hopin, Namma, and Naungtalaw; the town area of Naungtalaw also is pounded by 11 B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 136 fighter-bombers and 64 B-25s attack targets throughout the Tungting Lake area; targets include river shipping, warehouses, troops, artillery, trucks, and other targets of opportunity at Liling, Lukou, Pingkiang, Yungfengshih, Siangyin, and Chuting; Hengyang Airfield is bombed, and supplies are dropped to Chinese forces in the vicinity; in the Salween area 40 transports drop supplies to Chinese forces on the battleline, and 4 fighter-bombers pound the town and vicinity of Tengchung; 22 B-24s bomb a supply and ammunition depot at Canton; 6 B-25s attack airfields in the area; and 5 B-24s lay mines in Shanghai harbor.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s fly fighter-bomber operations over Saipan, Rota, and Tinian Islands.

RNZAF - Lost is F4U NZ5327 off Kukum.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the area around Wewak, A-20s and fighter-bombers hit dumps at Dagua and attack barges during the night of 4/5 Jul; light strikes are flown in support of troops on Noemfoor and against barges, airfields, and troop concentrations on Efman and Biak Islands and at Moemi, Manokwari, and in the Wakde area. B-24s bomb airstrips and AA guns on Yap and Woleai; Sorol Atoll and Peleliu are also hit. Lost are B-24J "Miss Jones" 44-40611 and B-24D "Big Chief Cockeye" 41-40351.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2009)

NG: Namber airstrip on Numfoor is captured by US forces and is almost immediately readied for operations.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
In New Guinea, the 158th Infantry Regiment occupies Namber Airdrome on Noemfoor Island, Schouten Islands, in an amphibious landing after an air and artillery barrage. (Jack McKillop)

MARIANA'S: The US forces on Saipan continue to advance towards the north end of the island. The senior Japanese commanders, Admiral Nagumo and General Saito both commit suicide while their remaining troops plan a final attack.

USA: While riding on a bus from Camp Hood, Killeen, Texas, Lieutenant Jackie Robinson of the U.S. Army, refuses to give up his seat to a white man. He is court martialed for refusing the order of a civilian bus driver to move to the back of the bus and is acquitted. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-40s attack a bridge near Myitkyina while 40+ others support ground forces in the area; several other P-40s attack Maingna, barracks at Sahmaw, a train at Taungni, and troops at Sakangyi; 6 B-25s bomb Maingna and 2 hit Mohnyin; and HQ 311th Fighter Group moves from Dinjan, India to Tingkawk Sakan.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s, P-40s, and P-51s continue to pound river shipping, bridges, troop concentrations, road traffic, and general targets of opportunity throughout a wide area around Tungting Lake and along the Yangtze River; hit particularly hard are the town area and supply depot at Sinshih; B-25s near the Burma border cause considerable damage at Tengehung and drop supplies to Chinese ground forces on the Salween front, and during the night of 6/7 Jul bomb Tien Ho Airfield at Canton.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): Brigadier General LaVern G Saunders becomes Commanding General XX Bomber Command with HQ at Kharagpur.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s bomb and strafe forces on Saipan, Rota, and Tinian Islands. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, pound Truk Atoll during the night of 5/6 Jul and follow with another raid during the day. B-25s, based at Makin hit Nauru Island. The 333d Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, moves from Bellow Field, Territory of Hawaii to Saipan Island with P-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to pound the Wewak area, concentrating on troops S of Matapau; Lost is P-39N 42-18813. B-25s and fighter-bombers sweep the N coast of the Vogelkop Peninsula and offshore islands, hitting targets of opportunity; other fighter-bombers hit the Manokwari area and buildings at Ransiki, Moari, and Oransbari; airfields, gun positions, communication targets, and supply dumps in the area around Babo are hit by B-24s, A-26s, A-20s, and P-38s. B-24s bomb the town and warehouse area of Yap and a few hit the airfield at Woleai.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 73, JULY 6, 1944
Reports from a fast carrier task group which attacked Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands on July 3 (West Longitude Date) and participated in the attack on Haha Jima the same day indicate the following additional damage to the enemy
A group of several enemy ships located eighty miles northwest of Chichi Jima was attacked, resulting in the sinking of two destroyer escort type vessels and damage to a medium cargo ship. At Chichi Jima the following results were obtained:
One small oiler, one medium ammunition ship and one medium cargo ship, sunk. One minelayer, one trawler and four luggers probably sunk. One large cargo ship, three medium cargo ships, one small cargo ship, two small oilers, one minelayer and one destroyer damaged. Several were beached.
At Haha Jima two small cargo ships and nine luggers were damaged. Buildings and defense installations were bombed at both objectives. Nine enemy aircraft were shot down, and three were damaged on the ground. In these strikes we lost five pilots and four aircrewmen from seven of our aircraft which failed to return.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked by carrier aircraft on July 4 (West Longitude Date). The runway at the airfield and adjacent buildings were bombed and strafed.
Barracks and supply facilities at Guam Island were bombed by carrier aircraft on July 4, starting large fires. We lost one plane from intense antiaircraft fire.
Search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, Group One, bombed gun positions at Marpi Point on Saipan Island on July 4, strafed the airfields at Tinian Island and bombed defense installations.
Forty tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on July 4, hitting antiaircraft positions and objectives near the airfield. Five enemy aircraft were in the air but did not attempt to intercept our force. Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers on the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued to neutralize enemy positions in the Marshalls on July 4.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2009)

July 7th 1944

MARIANAS: Saipan - The Japanese garrison is now down to 3,000 soldiers. They mount an attack on the US lines south of Makunsha Village. The better armed US forces suffer terrific losses in holding this attack, some of which is fought at close quarters.
In the Marianas, carrier based aircraft from Task Group 53.7 (five escort aircraft carriers) and Task Force 58, begin the first of daily systematic attacks against Japanese installations on Guam. 
(Seventh Air Force): P-61s carry out interceptor missions over Guam, Saipan, and Rota Islands, Marianas Islands, during the night of 6/7 Jul.

CHINA - B29's: Fourteen XX Bomber Command B-29 Superfortresses, operating out of Chengtu, China, during the night of 7/8 July, bomb Sasebo, Omura, and Tobata, Japan (most of the planes hitting the Sasebo area); three others attack secondary and last resort targets at Laoyao and in the Hankow area of China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Tungting Lake area of China, B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Yoyang, Siangtan, Liling, and Yungfengshih, strafe cavalry forces N of Yuhsien, hit river shipping, troops, and a pontoon bridge at Siangsiang, attack compounds in the Leiyang area, and bomb storage at Shihshow; 10 miles (16.1 km) E of Ichang on the Yangtze River P-40s thoroughly blast a Japanese post; and B-25s and P-51s bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields and pound the town of Tsingyun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, B-24s and A-20s bomb Moemi and Nabire Airfield; supply dumps along the Wiske River are also attacked; a few fighter-bombers and Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) aircraft attack barges, gun positions, and troops along the coast in the Wewak area. B-24s bomb Yap, Sorol Atoll radio station, and runway at Woleai.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 74, JULY 7, 1944
Our ground forces on Saipan have continued advancing against strong opposition. On the eastern side of the island our line has reached a point less than two miles from Inagsa Point on the northeast tip of Saipan, and extends laterally across the island to a western anchor slightly more than four miles from Marpi Point on the northwest tip. A force of approximately 200 of the enemy attempted to evacuate from the northwest coast of Saipan in barges on the night of July 4‑5 (West Longitude Date). The formation was broken up by artillery fire. Our troops have buried 8,914 enemy dead
Aircraft of our fast carrier task force attacked Guam and Rota on July 5 and 6 (West Longitude Date). Airstrips and other ground installations were worked over with bombs, rockets, and machine gun fire. At Rota one enemy plane was destroyed on the ground, and two were damaged. There was no enemy interception at either objective. We lost two fighters. The pilot of one was rescued.
During July 5, Seventh Army Air Force Liberators attacked Moen, in the Truk group, with 30 tons of bombs. On the same day Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of Group One, Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Wotje, Jaluit, and Taroa in the Marshall Islands. We lost no planes.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2009)

July 8th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ A-36s and P-40s hit a bridge at Myitkyina and support ground forces in the area; 12 B-25s also pound Myitkyina.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s and fighter-bombers fly nearly 100 sorties against targets in the Tungting Lake area; river shipping is hit hard throughout the whole lake area; trucks, bridges, warehouses, supply dumps, troop concentrations, Japanese posts, and targets of opportunity are attacked at Sinshih, Sinyang, Leiyang, Liling, Chuchou, Puchi, Siangsiang, and Yuhsien; 18 B-24s bomb military area near Canton, and 37 P-40s attack Japanese-held villages and river shipping NW of Canton; 20 Japanese aircraft bomb Suichwan Airfield, rendering it temporarily unusable; enemy aircraft also damage Kanchou Airfield. In French Indochina 10 P-40s hit shipping all along the coast while 5 B-25s knock out 2 bridges at Cam Lo.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s fly fighter-bomber operations against troops on Saipan, Pagan, and Tinian. During the night of 7/8 Jul B-24s stage through Eniwetok Atoll and bomb Truk Atoll; more B-24s follow with another raid during the day.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Medium bombers and fighter-bombers hit fuel dumps, barges, villages, and various other targets at Babo, Fak Fak, Sagan, Kokas, at the mouth of the Maroe River, along Cape Kariensore, and W of Namber; B-25s, A-20s, fighter-bombers and a few B-24s attack Wewak, hitting barges, gun positions, and communication targets. Lost on a transport flight is B-17E "Queenie" 41-2464

MARIANA'S: The USN's Task Group 53.18 under Rear Admiral C. Turner Joy and consisting of cruisers and destroyers, begin a daily bombardment of Japanese installations on Guam.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 75, JULY 8, 1944
Before dawn on July 6 (West Longitude Date) several thousand Japanese troops launched a desperate counterattack directed against the left flank of our line on Saipan Island. In this attack our lines along the western shore were penetrated up to 2,000 yards, and the enemy reached the outskirts of Tanapag Town. The counterattack was halted before noon, and our troops began to push the enemy back. In this assault the fighting was very severe and numerous casualties were incurred. It is estimated 1,500 Japanese troops were killed. Meantime on the right flank our forces continued their advance and are now a little more than a mile from the airfield at Marpi Point.
Small groups of enemy planes raided our positions on Saipan before dawn on July 6 and on the night of July 6‑7. Bombs were also dropped near some of our ships but did no damage. One enemy plane was shot down. Isely Field on Saipan was shelled by shore batteries on Tinian Island before dawn on July 6 but the enemy batteries were quickly silenced by destroyer and artillery fire.
Supplementing Communiqué Number 72, it has been determined that 32 enemy aircraft were destroyed and 96 damaged on the ground by our carrier aircraft in attacks on Chichi Jima and Haha Jima on July 3.
Nineteen of the aircraft destroyed and 34 of those damaged were two-engine bombers.
Some of this total may have been damaged in previous strikes by our aircraft.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force dropped 43 tons of bombs at the Dublon Island naval base in Truk Atoll on July 6. Five of approximately 12 enemy fighters which attempted to intercept our force were shot down. Three of our aircraft received minor damage.
Nauru Island was bombed by Liberator and Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force on July 6. Incendiary bombs started fires visible for 30 miles.
Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Wotje and Maloelap Atolls on July 6, bombing and strafing remaining enemy defense installations.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 60+ A-36s, P-51s, P-47s, and P-40s support ground forces and hit a bridge in the Myitkyina area, strafe gun positions at Shwebo and targets along the Irrawaddy River in the Katha area, and attack targets of opportunity in areas around Loilaw, Hopin, Mohnyin, Maingna, Anisakan, and Onbauk; 19 B-25s hit storage sheds at Waingmaw and railroads and bridges at Mohnyin, Naba, and Hopin. In India, HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group moves from Sookerating to Dinjan.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 40 P-40s and 8 B-25s hit the town area, trucks, and supply sampans at Shayang and damage tunnel entrances and a highway bridge at Sinyang. 5 B-25s bomb a power plant and building area at Tinh Soc, French Indochina.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s hit the remnants of Japanese forces on Saipan and Tinian Islands, as organized resistance on Saipan ends; Saipan will become a base from which B-29s will bomb Japan. Makin based B-25s bomb Jaluit Atoll, Marshall Islands.
SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s and fighter-bombers pound shipping, airfields, troops, and other targets at Babo, Manokwari, Efman, Biak and various points along the coastline of Geelvink Bay; B-25s and fighter-bombers sink a 3,000-ton vessel and several barges around Halmahera Island, Moluccas Islands; dumps at Marubian, Kairiru, and Niap and a bridge at But are bombed by B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers; B-24s bomb Namlea Airfield and attack Yap and Woleai. Lost on an transport flight is C-47 "Shakes All Over" 42-23705. Lost is A-20G 43-9499.

MARIANA'S: Final Japanese organized resistance on Saipan ceases as the US forces reach Point Marpi. US casualty list of 3400 KIA and 13,000 WIA; Japanese estimated 27,000 KIA and 1,780 prisoners.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 76, JULY 9, 1944
Our forces have completed the conquest of Saipan. Organized resistance ended on the afternoon of July 8 (West Longitude Date) and the elimination of scattered, disorganized remnants of the enemy force is proceeding rapidly.

Aircraft of our fast carrier task force attacked Guam and Rota on July 7‑8 (West Longitude Date). Runways, antiaircraft batteries, coastal defense guns and barracks were subjected to rocket fire and bombing. On July 7 nine enemy fighters apparently attempting to fly from Guam to Yap Island were shot down by our combat air patrol. Six twin‑engine enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground and two were probably destroyed near Agana Town at Guam. We lost one fighter and one torpedo bomber in these raids.

Twenty‑two tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll on the night of July 7‑8 by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force. There was no Inter*ception, and all of our planes returned safely.

During July 7 Mille, Jaluit, Taroa, and Wotje were harassed by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, and a search Catalina of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked Taroa before dawn on July 7. We lost no planes.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2009)

July 10th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-40s and P-51s support ground forces at Myitkyina; 20+ A-36s P-51s, P-47s, and P-40s hit Mogaung, buildings and boxcars at Mohnyin, trucks at Sahmaw, a factory at Loiwing, and Punga pagoda; the railroad supply area at Mohnyin is bombed by 6 B-25s; a
detachment of the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from Myitkyina with P-40s (the squadron is based at Kisselbari, India).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 70 P-40s and 6 B-25s hit river shipping between Siangtan and Siangsiang, between Changsha and Chuchou, and N of Hengyang; strafe and bomb posts and trucks in the Pingkiang, Tungcheng, and Tsungyang areas and in the Changsha-Kweilin area; and bomb airfields at Hankow and Wuchang; the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Guskhara, sends a detachment to operate from Liuchow with F-7s; and the detachment of the 491st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), operating from Kweilin and Liuchow with B-25s return to base at Yangkai.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s hit troops and gun positions on Tinian Island. B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, pound Truk Atoll during the night of 9/10 Jul and again during the day.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, B-24s attack Laha, Namlea, and targets of opportunity in the Boeroe Island, Sunda Islands-Ceram Island-Ambon area; A-20s, fighter-bombers, and a B-25 hit troops, villages, and barges in the Wewak area; the 64th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with B-24s; and the 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, and 387th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, move from Nadzab to Hollandia with C-47s and A-20s respectively. B-24s bomb airfields and town areas at Yap, Gagil-Tomil Island, Yap Islands and Sorol Atoll. Operations also include small- scale strikes in the Wakde area and snooper and armed reconnaissance missions over the Caroline Islands. The 529th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), (Heavy), moves from Long Strip to Darwin, Australia with B-24s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 77, JULY 10, 1944
Guam Island was shelled by light surface units of the Pacific Fleet on July 8 (West Longitude Date). Defense positions And buildings were dam*aged, and several small craft along the beaches were hit.

Carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group attacked Guam and Rota island on July 9. At Guam military objectives at Piti Town were hit, and antiaircraft batteries and coastal guns bombed. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense. One of our aircraft made a water landing and a de*stroyer rescued the crew. At Rota Island rockets and bombs were used against objectives in Rota Town and the airstrip, and gun emplacements were strafed.

Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Truk Atoll on July 8. Several enemy aircraft were in the air but did not press home an attack. One Liberator received minor damage from moderate antiaircraft fire. Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Jaluit, Maloelap and Wotje in the Marshalls on July 9.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2009)

July 11th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ fighter-bombers pound barracks at Myitkyina, bridges at Namkwin and Mohnyin, the airfield at Lashio, and targets of opportunity at several other locations, including Nanyinbya, Indaw, Katha, Bhamo, and the Anisakan-Shwebo area; and 11 B-25s hit bridges at Hsenwi.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-24s bomb a storage base at Sinshih; 24 P-40s hit river traffic at Hengyang and E of Siangsiang; 22 other P-40s attack the town of Hengyang, hitting Japanese-occupied buildings and a bridge; 33 more P-40s attack villages, road traffic, and targets of opportunity at Leiyang and from Chuchou to Hengyang to Yungfengshih; 3 B-25s bomb Liling and Yuhsien; 14 P-51s bomb the town of Pakmoi Hu and hit gun positions at Lupao; 8 B-25s pound railroad yards at Sinyang; 12 B-25s and 14 fighter-bombers bomb Mangshih on the Burma Road and support Chinese ground forces between Tengchung and Lungling; and the 93d Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group, moves from Karachi, India to Kwanghan with P-47s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s pound forces on Tinian and Pagan. The 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh Air Force (attached to VII Fighter Command), based at Kipapa Airfield, Territory of Hawaii, sends a detachment to operate on Saipan Island with F-5s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, B-24s pound airfield at Babo while A-20s hit supply dumps at Kokas; B-25s bomb airfields at Manokwari, Waren, and Moemi during the night; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Sarmi-Sawar area and bomb airfields, shipping, and various occupied areas and installations on Halmahera Island, in the Schouten Islands, on Boeroe Island, and the Palau and in Woleai; and the 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with B-24s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 78, JULY 11, 1944
Mopping up operations continued on Saipan on July 9 (West Longitude Date). Small segments of enemy troops continued to make futile attacks against our forces and were killed or driven into temporary refuge to be hunted down later. Many of the enemy survivors who had been driven into the sea on the night of July 8 were found in the hulks of ships wrecked offshore and killed or captured. A number of the enemy found swimming in the sea were made prisoners.

Light surface units of the Pacific Fleet shelled Guam Island on July 9.

Our shore‑based fighters attacked Pagan Island in the Marianas on July 7. Antiaircraft fire was intense. The enemy made no attempt to intercept our force.

Paramushiru and Shimushu Islands in the Kuriles were bombed by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four before dawn on July 10. Sev*eral fires were started. Antiaircraft fire was light, and all of our planes re*turned without damage.

Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators before dawn on July 10. Antiaircraft positions on Moen Island were bombed. Anti*aircraft fire was meager and no interception was attempted. Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force, Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, conducted further neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshall Islands on July 9.
SUBMARINE LOST IN PACIFIC DURING TRAINING EXERCISES
The U. S. submarine S‑28 recently was accidentally lost in the Pacific while engaged in training exercises.
The depth of water makes it impossible to salvage the submarine and hope has been abandoned for the recovery of the missing personnel. An investigation is now in progress to determine the available facts in the case. There were no survivors. The next of kin of casualties have been notified.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2009)

July 12th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 44 P-40s support ground forces in the Myitkyina area; 28 P-51s and P-47s hit bridge and other targets in Hopin, bomb a Maingna pagoda, and hit the Alanbo and Tagwin areas; and 13 B-25s bomb bridges at Mongyin and hit targets of opportunity in the Myitkyina area. In India, the 9th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Moran with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 60+ P-40s hit the towns of Liling and Yuhsien, river shipping at Hengyang, troop concentrations at Leiyang and near Yuhsien, the airfield at Siangtan, and fuel dumps NW of Changsha; 34 P-51s bomb Tsingyun and pound Japanese concentrations at Lienchiangkou; 11 P-40s bomb railroad yards at Yuncheng and hit a radio station N of Tungkuan with rocket fire; 12 B-25s bomb Tengchung and 15 P-40s bomb and strafe storage areas, villages, troop areas, and general targets of opportunity in the Lungling and Mangshih areas.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): During the night of 11/12 Jul B-24s stage through Eniwetok Atoll to bomb Truk Atoll; during the day B-24s hit Truk Atoll again. P-47s on Saipan Island continue to hit Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit Manokwari Airfield; weather curtails further operations in the Geelvink Bay area; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers again hit troop concentrations and barges in the Wewak area; the 386th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Nadzab to Hollandia with A-20s; and the 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak Island with P 38s. Smaller strikes by B-24s and B-25s are flown against the airfield at Laha on Amboina Island, Celebes Islands; Dili; and on Koer Island, New Guinea. B-24s pound Yap.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 79, JULY 12, 1944
Mopping up operations and elimination of snipers continued on Saipan Island during July 10 and 11 (West Longitude Dates). One Marine regiment killed 711 enemy troops on July 10. Our forces have now captured more than 1,000 enemy troops who have been made prisoners of war, and have interned more than 8,000 civilians.

Guam and Rota Islands were attacked by carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group on July 10. Military installations at Agana, Umatac, and Agat Towns on the western shore of Guam Island were bombed and subjected to rocket fire. Buildings near Orote Point were also hit. At Rota Island runways and defense installations were bombed. One twin‑engine enemy bomber was shot down. There was no attempt at fighter interception. Anti*aircraft fire was moderate.

Fifty tons of bombs were dropped by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on July 10 at the Dublon Island Naval Base in Truk Atoll. No interception was attempted and antiaircraft fire was meager. Neutralization raids against enemy positions In the Marshalls were carried out by the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and Fleet Air Wing Two on July 10.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2009)

July 13th 1944

MARIANA'S: In the Marianas, the USN's Task Groups 58.3 and 58.4 arrive from Eniwetok and commence attacks on Guam. Task Force 58 now consists of seven aircraft carriers and four light aircraft carriers. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 44 P-40s and P-51s support ground forces in the Myitkyina area; 40 more A-36s, P-51s, and P-47s hit bridges at Nyaunggon, Mohnyin, Myothit, Mawlu, and Henu, and attack the Hopin, Lashio, and Indawgyi Lake areas; and the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, based at Moran, India, sends a detachment to operate from Shingbwiyang with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 B-25s bomb Pailochi Airfield, causing large fires and considerable damage; 45 P-40s attack trucks, compounds, river shipping, and troop concentrations between Hengyang and Siangtan, pound the town of Liling and Siangtan Airfield, and strafe shipping from Changsha S along the Siang Chiang River; 8 B-25s bomb Chenghsfen railroad yards and storage area; and 12 B-25s bomb Tengchung and Mangshih.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to hit Tinian Island. Kwajalein-based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll. B-25s from Makin pound Nauru Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again bomb Yap and Sorol Atoll. In New Guinea, B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s bomb gun positions and the airfield at Babo and in the Manokwari area and hit a supply depot at Kokas; fighter-bombers support Allied ground forces in the Aitape area while A-20s and fighter-bombers pound occupied areas and gun positions in the Wewak area and on Mushu Island. Lost is Beafighter A9-120.
The 498th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak Island with B-25s. B-24s also hit Amahai Airfield. Force landed is P-38H 42-66738, pilot rescued. Lost is P-47D 42-27993.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 81, JULY 13, 1944
Elements of the Second Marine Division landed on Maniagassa Island ap*proximately two miles north of Mutcho Point on Saipan Island on July 12 (West Longitude Date). Light resistance encountered was quickly over*come. Elimination of the remnants of Japanese resistance continues on Saipan island, and additional prisoners have been taken. Enemy dead which have been buried, by our troops now number nearly 16,000 with a good many yet to be buried. Artillery bombardment and Naval gunfire intended to neutralize enemy defenses is being directed against Tinian Island.

It was learned on Saipan that July 7 (West Longitude Date) Vice Ad*miral Chuichi Nagumo, Commander in Chief of the Central Pacific Area for the Imperial Japanese Navy, was among those who met their deaths on Saipan Island. On the same day one Rear Admiral Yano lost his life. Vice Admiral Nagumo was in command of the Japanese forces which attacked Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941; and was in command of the Japanese carrier task force that was destroyed in the Battle of Midway. Prior to his present duty he was commandant of the Sasebo naval base.
It is now clear that Saipan Island was built up by the Japanese as the principal fortress guarding the southern approaches to Japan and as a major supply base for Japan's temporary holdings in the South Seas area. Saipan was long the seat of the Japanese government for the mandated Marianas, and Garapan Town was the headquarters of the Commander in Chief, Central Pacific Area. The topography of the island lent itself well to defense, and elaborate fortifications manned by picked Japanese troops testify to the im*portance which the enemy attached to the island. The seizure of Saipan con*stitutes a major breach in the Japanese line of inner defenses, and it is our intention to capitalize upon this breach with all means available.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 80, JULY 13, 1944
Guam Island was shelled by cruisers and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet on July 10 and 11 (West Longitude Dates). Gun emplacements, blockhouses, and warehouses were hit. Five barges were sunk. There was no damage to our surface ships.

Guam and Rota Islands were attacked by carrier aircraft of a fast car*rier task group on July 11 and 12. Rockets and bombs were employed against defense installations and runways at Rota Island on July 11. Many fires were started. At Guam military objectives near Piti were hit, and gun em*placements were strafed. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. We lost one plane.

Truk Atoll was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators at night on July 11. Antiaircraft positions were principal targets. Several enemy planes were in the air but did not attempt to intercept our force.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2009)

July 14th 1944

IWO JIMA: Iwo Jima is bombed for the first time by land-based aircraft when PB4Y-1 Liberators of the USN's Bombing Squadron One Hundred Nine (VB-109) based on Saipan attack Japanese installations.
In the U.S., General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General USAAF, recommends that Iwo Jima be invaded to provide advance emergency air bases for the B-29 Superfortresses that will be attacking Japan from the Mariana Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 49 P-40s pound enemy forces in the Myitkyina vicinity; 38 P-51s and P-47s hit bridges at Mohnyin, Kadu, Henu, and Mawlu, bomb supplies at Nyaungbintba, support ground forces near Myitkyina, bomb a rice mill at Mohnyin, and hit several buildings at Hopin. In India, the detachment of the 11th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group (attached to 443d Troop Carrier Group), operating from Sookerating with C-47s returns to base at Dinjan; and the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Moran to Sookerating with C-47s, the squadron also sends a detachment to operate from Ledo.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighter-bombers and B-25s hit a fighter strip N of Changsha, artillery positions at Leiyang, the town of Sungpai, and road and river traffic from Hengyang to Yuhsien and from Sienning to Tungshan; also attacked are various targets of opportunity around the towns of Hengyang, Changsha, and Chaling; during the night fighter- bombers blast Pailochi Airfield, destroying 20+ enemy aircraft; B-25s bomb roads in the Tengchung area; and B-25s and P-40s pound railroad yards at Siangsiang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s again hit Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue to blast Yap Island. Oil reservoirs and wells at Boela are bombed and strafed by A-20s and B-24s. Lost is A-20G- 43-9624. B-25s attack barge facilities and gun positions at Lautem, Timor Island. On the Vogelkop Peninsula, P-61s hit airfields while B-25s bomb a barge terminal at Kokas; A-20s hit Japanese forces at Sauri and bomb the But Airfield; fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Aitape area along the Driniumor River and Koronal Creek and blast troop concentrations near Afua; and HQ 475th Fighter Group and 433d Fighter Squadron move from Hollandia to Mokmer Drome with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2009)

July 15th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 38 P-40s continue support of ground forces in the Myitkyina area; 60+ P-47s and P-51s attack bridges at Manla, Henu, and Mawlu, sweep the Lashio, Katha, and Talawgyi areas, and hit a motor pool at Kadu and targets of opportunity around Sangin and Mohnyin; and 20 B-25s attack the Myitkyina area and hit bridges and a supply area at Mawhun.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 100+ B-25s, P-40s, and P-51s blast the towns of Sinshih, Chuchou, Siangtan, Siangsiang, Sungpai, and Chaling, concentrating on military and railroad installations and river shipping; villages, troop concentrations, and river craft are attacked N and W of Hengyang and from Chaling to Yuhsien; in the Salween area 26 P-40s support Chinese forces and 12 B-25s bomb Mangshih and Lungling; and 12 B-25s and P-40s bomb railroad yards at Hsuchang, causing considerable damage.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s bomb and strafe Tinian Island and B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, hit Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s blast Yap, scoring numerous hits in the town area and on a radio station and barracks area. Lost is B-24J 42-73119 and B-24J 44-40555. B-24s, penetrating a heavy weather front bomb Efman Airfield while B-25s hit enemy forces along Korrido Anchorage, and A-20s blast gun emplacements on an island off Manokwari; B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers again pound troop concentrations over a wide area around Wewak; and the 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak Island with P-38s.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 475, JULY 15, 1944
Guam Island was shelled by units of the Pacific Fleet and bombed by carrier aircraft on July 14 (West Longitude Date). Gun emplacements and the airfield at Orote were principal targets. Four enemy aircraft were de*stroyed on the ground. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Mitchell medium bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force and Liberator search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, bombed Nauru Island on July 13. Orro Town was hit and several fires started. Moderate antiaircraft fire was en*countered. Truk Atoll was bombed on July 13 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Antiaircraft positions on Dublon and Moen Islands were hit. Several enemy fighters were in the air but failed to press home their attacks. On the same day Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Ponape Island, and remaining enemy positions in the Marshalls were attacked by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 474, JULY 15, 1944
Guam and Rota Islands were attacked by carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group on July 13 (West Longitude Date). Bombs and rockets set fire to buildings and ammunition dumps, and damaged storage facilities, gun positions, and other defense installations. We lost no aircraft. One of our destroyers sank a small enemy coastal transport near Guam during the night of July 10‑11.
Liberator bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Truk Atoll on July 12. Defense installations at Eten and Dublon Islands were the princi*pal targets. Sixteen to 19 enemy fighters attempted to intercept our force. Four fighters were shot down, four were probably shot down, and five were damaged. Four of our aircraft received minor damage. Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed enemy positions in the Marshall Islands on July 11 and 12.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

July 16th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 27 P-40s continue to hit forces in the Myitkyina area; 20+ P-51s and P-47s attack railroad bridges at Namkwin, Manla, and Hopin, and hit general targets of opportunity in the Hopin area; 12 B-25s bomb the town of Maingna and bridges at Mohnyin. In India, HQ 12th Bombardment Group (Medium) moves from Pandaveswar to Fenny.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-24s pound Changsha, causing heavy damage; 40 P-51s and P-40s hit river shipping at Changsha, attack targets of opportunity S of Hengyang, and bomb the building area at Ikiawan; and the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Kweilin to Chengkung with P-38s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to pound Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue bombing Yap and also hit Atamboea Airfield on Timor Island. B-24s pound AA positions at Manokwari; fighter-bombers bomb supply dumps N of Moemi and attack shipping in the Kokas-Babo area; bombers and fighters again hit troop and supply concentrations in the Wewak sector; troop carrier missions to forward bases, especially Biak, increase; and the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Owi to Biak with P-39s.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 476, JULY 16, 1944
Guam Island was attacked on July 15 (West Longitude Date) by aircraft of a fast carrier task group. Bombs and rockets destroyed or damaged buildings and caused fires among bivouac areas. A dive bomber was shot down but landed in the water two miles off Guam where the crew was picked up by one of our destroyers.
On July 15 rocket‑firing carrier planes attacked ground installations on Rota Island. Fires were started and a direct hit scored on a concentration of automotive and railroad equipment.
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked July 13 by low flying Liberators of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two. A Japanese destroyer was hit squarely by a 500‑pound bomb. Explosions and fires resulted after one 6,000‑ton and one 3,000‑ton cargo ship were strafed. A destroyer escort, a coastal ship and 12 smaller craft were heavily strafed. An oil dump was set afire and five other fires were started. Three Japanese airplanes on the ground at the time of the attack on the south field were believed destroyed and 10 damaged by strafing. There was no enemy airborne interception. Intense antiaircraft fire slightly damaged one of our planes.
Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers bombed Japanese antiaircraft and coastal gun positions in the Marshall Islands on July 14. Gun emplacements were strafed. Meager antiaircraft fire damaged one of our planes.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

July 17th 1944

JAPAN: Admiral Nomura replaces Navy Minister Shimada in the Japanese Cabinet.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 60+ P-40s, P-47s, and P-51s continue to hit forces in the Myitkyina area, pound Tagwin, and bomb a marshalling yard at Mohnyin. The 81st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Madhaiganj Airfield to Fenny, India with B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 22 B-24s bomb Changsha; 7 B-25s and 21 P-40s pound railroad yards at Kaifeng; and 6 B-25s and 12 P-40s hit Tengchung.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s bomb and strafe Tinian Island. 48 B-25s from Makin stage through Engebi to bomb Ponape Island; 47 of the B-25s (1 aborts) attack airfield facilities, AA positions, and other targets throughout the atoll.

GUAM: In the Mariana Islands, USN underwater demolition teams (UDTs) begin destroying natural and manmade obstacles on the landing beaches on Guam. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Operations against the Caroline Islands are restricted to snooper missions against Yap and Woleai and Fuiloro, Timor Island is bombed by B-25s. B-24s bomb gun positions around Manokwari and airfield at Moemi; B-25s sink a large lugger in Kaiboes Bay; A-20s, B-25s, and P-39s hit troop concentrations and supplies between Aitape and Wewak at Abau, Parakaviu, Nyaparake, and E of Tadji and bomb Boram airfield and Cape Moem.

USA: In the U.S., the freighter SS E.A. Bryan carrying ammunition explodes at the ammunition depot in Port Chicago, California; the freighter SS Quinalt Victory, which is adjacent, also explodes. A total of 322 people, including 250 black seaman loading ammunition, are killed in the explosions. Survivors refuse to go back to work loading ships and 50 black sailors are charged with mutiny and convicted by court martial.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 477, JULY 17, 1944
Gun emplacements and other defense installations on Guam Island were heavily shelled by battleships, cruisers, and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet on July 15 (West Longitude Date). Enemy shore batteries returned sporadic fire but did no damage to our surface ships.
On July 16 aircraft of a fast carrier task group obtained direct hits on an airfield at Rota Island, bombed barracks, and destroyed a bridge. On the same day Guam was subjected to further carrier aircraft attacks, resulting in damage to antiaircraft positions, barracks, and a radio station. Several fires were started by incendiary bombs and rockets. We lost one dive bomber in these operations.
Param Island in Truk Atoll was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on July 15. Hits were obtained on antiaircraft positions. Approximately 10 enemy fighters attempted interception, dropping bombs from above our formation. These bombs were ineffective, but one Liberator received minor damage from machine gun fire. One Zero fighter was probably shot down, and three were damaged. Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Wotje and Mille Atolls on July 15. Enemy antiaircraft positions were hit.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

July 18th 1944

JAPAN: General Tojo resigns as Prime Minister and Army Chief of Staff in the Japanese Cabinet. Events in the Marianias have brought down his cabinet. General Koiso and Admiral Yonai are chosen to form a new cabinet. General Umezu will become the New Army Chief of Staff. This is the first change in cabinet by the Japanese since 1941.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 25 P-40s hit the Myitkyina area; 8 P-47s attack Theinin, and 16 P-51s support ground forces at Pyindaw; 9 B-25s bomb Myitkyina and Naungtalaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Hengyang-Tungting Lake region of China, 30+ P-40s strafe shipping between Chaling and Hengyang, bomb the town of Hengyang, and hit the airfield and several AA positions in the area; 16 P-51s and P-40s hit river shipping from Lienchiangkou to Samshui to Sainam; 13 P-40s hit a fuel dump on the railroad near Kangtsun-i.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s pound Tinian and Pagan. 5 B-24s, flying out of Kwajalein, hit Wotje Atoll. 25 B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, attack Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike Yap, bombing the town and Blelatsch peninsula; several of the B-24s bomb Sorol Atoll. In New Guinea, bad weather prevents strikes on the Vogelkop Peninsula; fighter-bombers continue to hit barges, supply routes, and troop concentrations in the coastal area from Aitape to Wewak.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 478, JULY 18, 1944
Guam Island was shelled at close range by battleships, cruisers, and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet on July 16 (West Longitude Date). Spotting aircraft directing the fire of our heavy units encountered some antiaircraft fire, and these antiaircraft positions were in turn neutralized by our light units.
On Saipan Island a few remaining snipers are being hunted down. As of July 16 our forces had captured 1,620 enemy troops who have been made prisoners of war, and have interned 13,800 civilian residents of Saipan, the majority being Japanese. Neutralization of enemy defenses on Tinian Island by Saipan based aircraft and field artillery continues. Our destroyers shelled selected targets on Tinian during July 16 and during the night of July 15 16.
Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Air¬craft Wing and Ventura search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked enemy positions in the Marshalls on July 16.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-40s and P-51s hit the Myitkyina area and support ground forces near Kamaing; Myitkyina is also bombed by 9 B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 80+ P-40s hit shipping in the Tungting Lake area, attack targets of opportunity, supply areas, and troop concentrations around Hengyang, bomb a radio station, storage facilities, and shipping at Changsha, hit the airfield at Siangtan, and sink about 15 sampans between Changsha and Siangtan; 31 P-40s and P-51s bomb and strafe the Samshui town and dock area and hit several troop compounds in the Lienchiangkou vicinity. In NE French Indochina, 4 P-40s claim 25 junks sunk at the coast.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to bomb and strafe Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, striking in 2 waves, attack the airfield on Yap; several of the B-24s become separated from the formations and bomb Ngulu and Sorol Atolls in the Caroline Islands. In New Guinea, weather again cancels strikes on the Vogelkop Peninsula area; fighter-bomber's hit stores, gun positions, and targets of opportunity along the Dandriwad River and support Allied ground forces in the Sarmi-Sawar sector.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 479, JULY 19, 1944
More than 320 tons of bombs were dropped on Guam Island by carrier aircraft of the fast carrier task force on July 17 (West Longitude Date). Pillboxes, gun emplacements, and other defense installations were knocked out. More than 650 sorties were flown over the target area. On the same day our battleships, cruisers, and destroyers laid down an intense barrage against defensive positions on the island.
On July 18 bombardment of Guam by surface ships continued, and carrier aircraft dropped 148 tons of bombs on antiaircraft guns, search lights, supply areas, and defense works. Several enemy positions were strafed.
Rota Island was attacked with rocket fire and bombing from carrier aircraft on July 17. Nearly 80 tons of bombs were dropped, resulting in large fires among buildings and fuel storage facilities. Aerial reconnaissance indicates that Rota Town is virtually destroyed. In this operation we lost one scout bomber.
Army, Navy, and Marine aircraft continued neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshall and Caroline Islands on July 17.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

July 20th 1944

GUAM: On Guam in the Mariana Islands, USN underwater demolition teams (UDTs) have removed all beach obstacles on the beaches that U.S. forces will land on tomorrow. A total of 640 obstacles were removed on Asan and 300+ on Agat beaches.

USA: The U.S. Army establishes a Pearl Harbor Board consisting of Lieutenant General George Grunert and Major Generals Henry D. Russell and Walter A. Frank, to "ascertain and report the facts relating to the attack" on Hawaii on 7 December 1941. Their report will be completed on 20 October 1944. 

USA: The US Democratic Convention began in Chicago yesterday and will end tomorrow. Franklin D. Roosevelt is nominated 1086 to Senator Byrd with 89 and James Farley with 1. Harry Truman receives 1031 votes for the nomination as Vice President to Henry Wallace with 105 votes.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, a few P-40s attack targets in the Myitkyina area. In India, the 82d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Pandaveswar to Fenny with B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In the Tungting Lake area of China, 11 B-24s bomb the E half of Changsha, causing heavy destruction; 140+ P-40s and P-51s attack river shipping and road traffic at several locations throughout the region, pound supply villages S of Changsha and Sinshih, bomb a motor pool at Tsungyang, hit the warehouse area at Siangtan, and attack troop compounds and gun positions N of Hengyang and at Leiyang and Chaling.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s pound Tinian Island. B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit the airfield and AA guns at Manokwari and AA at Moemi; B-25s hit shipping off Sorong, in Kaiboes Bay, and off Misool Island, and bomb Kasim Island; A-20s support Allied ground forces in the Sarmi sector; A-20s and a B-25 bomb supply dumps at Cape Moem, Wom, and Sauri while fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity along the Yakamul coastal road and troops on Kairiru Island; and the 63d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group moves from Nadzab to Owi, with B-24s. B-24s bomb the W part of Yap town and in the Moluccas Islands, Namlea Airfield on Buru Island and shipping in Kayeli Bay. B-25s hit shipping at Dili.

JAAF - Shot down over Truscott is Ki-46-II Dinah by RAAF Spitfire.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 480, JULY 20, 1944
More complete reports of the carrier aircraft attack on Guam Island on July 18 (West Longitude Date) raise the tonnage of bombs dropped to 401 from the previous total of 148 announced in Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas Press Release No. 479. Widespread and heavy damage has been done to military objectives on Guam as a result of coordinated aerial bombing and shelling by surface ships.
Pagan Island in the Northern Marianas was bombed twice on July 17.
Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands were attacked by Liberator search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, on July 18. The attacks were made from low level. Eleven seaplanes were damaged and four coastal vessels were set afire by strafing. At Haha Jima a small cargo ship was sunk. Several fires were started among buildings on the seaplane base. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. All of our aircraft returned.
On Saipan Island shore‑based artillery and aircraft are being used to neutralize enemy defenses on Tinian Island. Selected targets are being shelled from the sea by our light surface units. As of July 17 our forces have buried 19,793 enemy dead.
The Naval base at Dublon Island in Truk Atoll was bombed on July 18 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Two of eight airborne enemy fighters were damaged by our planes. Seven of our planes received some damage, but all returned. Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force, Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, and Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshalls on July 18.
Amphibious operations for the assault and capture of Saipan Island were directed by Vice Admiral Richmond K. Turner, U. S. Navy Commander Am*phibious Forces, Pacific Fleet. All assault troops engaged in the seizure of Saipan were under command of Lieutenant General Holland McT. Smith, USMC, Commanding General Fleet Marine Forces, Pacific. Major General Sanderford Jarman, U.S.A., has resumed command of Saipan as Island Commander.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s bomb the railroad at Mohnyin and 1 hits the town of Naba. In India, the 434th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), moves from Madhaiganj Airfield to Comilla with B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 41 P-40s hit the town area, airfield, trucks, river shipping, and troops at Changsha, trucks, horses, and junks at Sinshih, and troop concentrations, artillery sites, and pillboxes at Hengyang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s attack enemy forces on Tinian Island. 28 B-24s, staging through Eniwetok Atoll, pound Truk Atoll. US Marines and Army troops land on Guam Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again pound Yap, concentrating on the airfield; fighters, many dropping phosphorus bombs on the bomber formation, attack fiercely but ineffectively; the B-24s claim 7 fighters shot down. B-24s bomb AA positions and the airfield at Manokwari; A-20s hit barracks at Nabire; P-39s hit caves and barge hideouts on the N coast of Biak Island and support ground forces along the Verkam River; B-25s hit shipping at several points around the long coastline of the Vogelkop Peninsula; B-25s and A-20s pound But, and P-39s bomb a bridge nearby; P-47s follow with an attack on But and also hit Wewak jetties and Kairiru Island. In Australia, the 531st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), (Heavy), moves from Long Strip to Darwin with B-24s.

MARIANA'S: General Geiger's III Amhibious Corps land on Guam. Admiral Connolly commands the naval forces which include TF 53 directly and 3 groups of TF 58 in support. The 3rd Marine Division lands at Asan and the 1st Mrine Division lands near Agat. The defending Japanese are the 29th Division under General Takashima. General Obata CO of the 31st Army is on the island.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
Operation STEVEDORE commences in the morning when USMC units came ashore on both sides of Orote Peninsula. The 3d Marine Division landed on the north beach near the town of Agana, while the 1st Provisional Marine Brigade assaulted the south beach near Agat. Opposition was surprisingly heavy after weeks of preparatory fire, and 22 amtracs were sunk. By nightfall, the Marines had pushed 1 mile (1.6 km) inland at both points. In the afternoon, the Army's 77th Infantry Division landed but even befroe they hit the beach, they had to contend with a problem that the Marines did not face. Because the 77th was in corps reseve, the division had no amtracs allotted; when landing craft reached the reef line, troops had to debark and wade several hundred yards to the beach. Tanks and trucks had to be towed by bulldozers, and some were lost in the surf. Most of the 305th Infantry Regiment were ashore by 2130 hours, in time to help turn back the expected enemy counterattack which cost the Japanese 268 killed.

USA: In the U.S., the delegates at the Democratic National Convention in Chicago, Illinois, nominate Senator Harry S. Truman of Missouri to be their vice president candidate. Truman replaces Henry Wallace, the current vice president. In Room 708 of the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, President Roosevelt told Truman at the convention that he wanted him on the ticket.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 82, JULY 21, 1944
United States Marines and Army assault troops established beachheads on Guam Island on July 20 (West Longitude Date) with the support of carrier aircraft and surface combat units of the Fifth Fleet. Enemy defenses are being heavily bombed and shelled at close range.
Amphibious operations against Guam Island are being directed by Rear Admiral Richard L. Conolly, U. S. Navy.
Expeditionary troops are commanded by Major General Roy S. Geiger, USMC, Commanding General, Third Amphibious Corps.
The landings on Guam are continuing against moderate ground opposition.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 83, JULY 21, 1944
1. Good beachheads have been secured on Guam Island by Marines and Army troops. Additional troops are being landed against light initial enemy resistance. The troops advancing inland are meeting increasing resistance in some sectors.
On July 19 (West Longitude Date) six hundred and twenty seven tons of bombs and 147 rockets were expended in attacks on Guam by carrier aircraft. Naval gunfire and aerial bombing were employed in support of the assault troops up to the moment of landing, and remaining enemy artillery batteries are being neutralized by shelling and bombing. Preliminary estimates indicate that our casualties are moderate.
2. Liberator search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, bombed Haha Jima and Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on July 19 (West Longitude Date). At Iwo Jima the airfield and adjacent installations were hit. At Chichi Jima an enemy destroyer was bombed. Anti‑aircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense. One of our planes was damaged but all returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

MARIANA'S: Both Marine divisions advance about 1 mile from their beachhead positions taken yesterday in the invasion of Guam.
Napalm is used for the first time in the Pacific against targets on Tinian. The mission was flown by USAAF P-47s to burn out heavy brush overlooking the landing beach. The early mixture with gasoline was less than satisfactory.

NEW GUINEA: Following an air and artillery bombardment, U.S. Army personnel clear the last organized Japanese pocket on Biak Island off New Guinea.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 2 B-25s flying a negative shipping search encounter a bomber which evades contact.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 P-40s attack forces in the Myitkyina area; 7 B-25s bomb the railroad at Mohnyin while 2 hit storage sheds at Maingna.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 120+ P-40s and P-51s attack the town area, airfield, railroad yards, and shipping at Hengyang, bomb the towns of Chaling, Yuhsien, and Chuchou, hit river shipping, troops, trucks, and targets of opportunity in the areas around Changsha, Kiaotow, Siangtan, and Sinshih, and hit troop compounds and shipping at Yuhsien; 25 B-24s bomb Changsha, causing heavy damage; and 31 P-40s and P-51s blast Tsingyun and strafe about 40 junks to the S of town. 4 P-40s sink several large junks off the NE French Indochina coast.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan, using napalm-bombs for the first time, hit Tinian and Pagan. Makin based B-25s pound Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack the airfield on Yap. B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and an assortment of fighter-bombers direct their main attacks against several shipping terminals on the Vogelkop Peninsula area, sink a submarine chaser off Morotai, bomb Saumlakki on Tanimbar Island, and hit But Airfield and personnel areas, barge hideouts, supply and ammunition dumps, bridges and roads at, and to the W of, Wewak; HQ 35th Fighter Group moves from Gusap to Owi; and 19th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi with B-24s.

USA: U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt sails for Hawaii in the heavy cruiser USS Baltimore to confer with Admiral Chester W. Nimitz and General Douglas MacArthur.

N. D. COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 532, JULY 22, 1944
1. The submarines USS Trout and USS Tullibee are overdue from patrol and must be presumed to be lost.
2. The next of kin of casualties of the Trout and Tullibee have been so notified.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 84, JULY 22, 1944
Our troops are making satisfactory progress in both sectors on Guam. We have captured Mount Alifan in the southern area. In the north the roads from Agana to Piti Town are in our hands.
Our northern beach extending from Asan Point to Adelup Point, was under mortar fire during the night of July 20‑21 (West Longitude Date). Before day*light on July 21 the enemy launched a counter attack on the eastern side of our lines in the northern sector which was thrown back after daylight by our troops supported by air, naval, and artillery bombardment. Cabras Island is under our control and about half of it has been occupied.
At the southern beachhead, extending from Agat Town south to Bangi Point, the enemy attempted a counter attack in the early morning of July 21, which was thrown back. In retreating the enemy left behind five tanks and approximately 270 dead.
Initial beachheads on Guam Island were established immediately above and immediately below Orote Peninsula. Troops of the Third Marine Division landed on the northern beach. The First Provisional Marine Brigade landed in the south. Following the Initial assault landings, elements of the Seventy Seventh Infantry Division, U. S. Army, were landed in support of the Marines.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

MARIANA'S: US Marines on Guam have captured the major airfield. Additional: Tiyan Field, now Brewer Field.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100+ fighter-bombers hit enemy positions in the Myitkyina area, support ground forces at Szigahtawng, bomb the Kamaing and Mogaung areas, blast troops and supplies at Kalang, Kyungon, and Tinzai, and hit targets of opportunity at Peau, Namma, Sahmaw, Taungni, and Hopin; 9 B-25s hit the Myitkyina and Naungtalaw areas while 8 bomb Namting.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 62 P-40s attack warehouses, trucks, and troops in the Changsha-Sinshih-Fulinpu area, bomb the airfield and river craft at Siangtan, hit enemy-held areas of Hengyang, and strafe and bomb troop compounds and villages N of it; 6 B-25s and 21 P-40s hit warehouses and railroad yards in the Yellow River area; 10 P-40s hit Japanese positions on the Salween front in support of Chinese forces; and the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung with P-38s, sends a detachment to operate from Yunnani until Mar 45.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): On Saipan Island, P-47s hit Tinian Island and the 48th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), based on Abemama Island, Gilbert Islands, begins operating from Saipan with B-25s. B-25s from Makin attack Nauru Island. B-24s staging through Eniwetok Atoll, bomb Truk Atoll while others, flying out of Kwajalein, hit Wotje Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Yap, hitting the town area and airfield. In New Guinea, airfields and shipping terminals over widespread areas of the Vogelkop Peninsula and nearby islands are pounded by B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers; But Airfield is again the main target in NE New Guinea; communications, supplies, barges, and troop concentrations from Wewak to Yakamul are also bombed and strafed throughout the day; HQ 345th Bombardment Group (Medium) and 500th and 501st Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Nadzab to Biak with B-25s; the 25th and 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadrons, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, move from Nadzab to Biak and Hollandia respectively with F-5s; and the 460th Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, moves from Gusap to Nadzab with A-20s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 85, JULY 23, 1944
Substantial gains were made by our forces on Guam during the night of July 21 and during the day of July 22 (West Longitude Dates). In the north*ern area all of Cabras Island and Piti Town were captured. Attempts made by the enemy during the night of July 21‑22 to infiltrate our lines were re*pulsed. In the southern area Orote Peninsula has been nearly cut off by our forces. Aircraft and Naval gunfire are closely supporting our troops. Our estimated casualties through July 22 are as follows: Killed in action 348; wounded in action 1500; missing in action 110.
Intense artillery and Naval gunfire was directed against Tinian Island on July 21. Enemy gun positions and troop concentrations were principal targets. On the same day Thunderbolt fighters of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Tinian and Pagan Islands. At Tinian gun emplacements and pill*boxes were bombed. At Pagan the airstrip was bombed and strafed. Intense antiaircraft fire over Pagan damaged two of our aircraft.
Seventy‑five tons of bombs were dropped on airfields and dock areas at Truk Atoll on July 21 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Fires and explosions were observed. Two airborne enemy fighters did not attempt to intercept our force. Antiaircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2009)

July 24th 1944

TINIAN: In the Marianas, the 4th Marine Division lands on Tinian.

USA: In the U.S., the U.S. Navy Court of Inquiry into the Pearl Harbor attack is enjoined to "give its opinion as to whether any offenses have been committed or serious blame incurred on the part of any person or persons in the naval service." The board consists of three retired admirals.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 2 B-25s fly a negative shipping search.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 P-51s hit the Kamaing and Mogaung areas while 28 P-40s hit Myitkyina; 8 B-25s bomb Mohnyin and Naungtalaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 13 B-25s and 20 P-40s bomb railroad facilities at Sienning; 22 P-40s pound Pailochi Airfield, destroying about 30 aircraft and causing heavy destruction in general; 9 B-25s and 20 P-40s hit the town of Puchi, causing several fires; 46 P-40s hit river and road traffic, enemy concentrations, and targets of opportunity at Changsha, Sinshih, Fulinpu, Hengshan, Liling, Leivang, and Hengyang; and in the Canton area 7 P-51s dive-bomb White Cloud Airfield and the town of Tsingvun. In French Indochina, 3 P-40s on armed reconnaissance bomb Ben Thuy railroad yards and strafe junks and barges in coastal areas.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s hit Tinian, on which US Marines land, and Rota Island. B-25s from Engebi bomb Ponape.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Operations in the Caroline Islands are restricted to B-24 snooper strikes; other B-24s bomb AA positions at Saumlakki, Tanimbar Island. In New Guinea, bad weather cancels scheduled strikes in the Vogelkop Peninsula area; 18 A-20s and a B-25 bomb But Airfield, P-47s hit supply areas at Sauri, and P-39s bomb and strafe bridges and supply dumps in the Suain area; HQ 85th Fighter Wing moves from Gusap to Hollandia; and the 499th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak Island. In the Solomon Islands, the 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), based in the Renard Field ceases operating from Stirling Island with B-25s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 86, JULY 24, 1944
Assault troops of the Second and Fourth Marine Divisions established beachheads on Tinian Island on July 23 (West Longitude Date) supported by carrier and land based aircraft and by artillery and Naval gunfire.
Amphibious operations against Tinian Island are being directed by Rear Admiral Harry W. Hill, U. S. Navy, Commander Group Two Amphibious Forces Pacific Fleet.
Expeditionary troops are commanded by Major General Harry Schmidt, USMC, Commanding General Fifth Amphibious Corps.
The landings are being continued against light ground opposition.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 87, JULY 24, 1944
Enemy forces on Orote Peninsula, on Guam Island, have been completely cut of by troops of the First Provisional Marine Brigade, and the Seventy-Seventh Infantry Division which advanced during July 23 (West Longitude Date) across the base of the peninsula. In the northern sector, the Third Marine Division has made additional gains against strong enemy opposition which continues despite heavy casualties inflicted by our ground troops and intense air and Naval bombardment.
In the North our lines as of 6:00 P.M., July 23, extend northeast from the mouth of the Sasa River to Adelup Point and extend inland approximately 2900 yards at the point of deepest penetration. In the south our lines extend from the inner reaches of Apra Harbor to a point opposite Anae Island. The greatest depth of advance is approximately 5000 yards.
Rota Island was attacked by carrier aircraft on July 23. Runways and adjacent installations were principal targets. Ponape in the Caroline Islands was bombed on July 22, by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells. Gun positions were bombed and harbor installations strafed.
Shimushu Island in the northern Kuriles was attacked on July 22, by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four. A large fire was started near the airfield. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. Eight enemy fighters intercepted our force and caused some damage to a Ventura.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 88, JULY 24, 1944
A firm beachhead had been secured on the northwest shore of Tinian Island by troops of the Second and Fourth Marine Divisions. Our forces control approximately two and one half miles of coastline, extending from a point twenty five hundred yards south of Ushi Point to a point twelve hundred yards north of Faibus San Hilo Point. During July 23 (West Longitude Date) enemy resistance was confined largely to machine gun and rifle fire. Our casu¬alties through July 23 were light. The situation is considered well in band.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2009)

July 25th 1944

INDIAN OCEAN: The British Eastern Fleet, Admiral Somerville, attacks Sabang in the Indian Ocean. Carriers HMS Victorious and Illustrious are involved.

GUAM: The US forces on Guam are still battling to join their beachheads.
TINIAN: The 2nd and 4th Marine Divisions advance on Tinian after stopping Japanese counterattacks.

CENTRAL PACIFIC: Three carrier groups from TF 58 attack Japanese positions on the Caroline Islands.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 58.2 and 58.3 attack Japanese installations in the Palau Islands while aircraft of TG 58.1 attack targets on Ulithi and Yap Atolls.
The USAAF joins the attacks with Seventh Air Force B-24s, based at Kwajalein Atoll, bombing Truk Atoll and Far East Air Force

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-40s and P-51s hit targets around Myitkyina, Kamaing, and Mogaung.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-24s bomb Yoyang, blasting the storage area and railroad yards; 51 P-40s and P-51s attack road and river traffic, troop compounds and cavalry units at Chaling, Siangsiang, Changsha, Siangyin, and Sinshih and NW of Hengyang; 27 P-40s escorting the B-24s over Yoyang claim 6 Japanese interceptors shot down; and 11 fighter-bombers support Chinese ground forces in the Salween area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to hit Tinian and Pagan. B-24s, based at Kwajalein, bomb Truk Atoll. The 819th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th Bombardment Group (Heavy), arrives on Saipan from Wheeler Field with B-24s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the airfield and other targets in Woleai. In New Guinea, bad weather again cancels strikes in the Vogelkop Peninsula, but C-47s complete 48 missions to Biak Island despite the weather; communications and troop concentration along the coast in the general area of Wewak are attacked throughout the day; and the detachment of the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, operating from Nadzab with P-61s, returns to base on Guadalcanal.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 89, JULY 25, 1944
1. On July 24 (West Longitude Date) contact was established between patrols from the northern and southern assault forces on Guam Island, along the eastern shore of Apra Harbor. In the northern sector good progress has been made and pockets of resistance near Adelup Point have been wiped out. In the north our lines now extend from Adelup Point in a general south¬westerly direction to the mouth of the Aguada River. In the southern sector our lines extend across the base of the Orote peninsula to a point opposite Anae Island. Carrier aircraft and naval surface units continue to bomb and shell selected targets and are interfering with troop movements in the rear of the enemy lines. Our casualties through July 24 were 443 killed in action, 2366 wounded in action, and 209 missing in action. Our forces have counted 2400 enemy dead.
2. The Tinian beachhead was broadened and deepened during July 24. An enemy counter attack before dawn on July 24 was broken up by our troops, inflicting heavy casualties on the enemy and destroying five tanks. At mid¬morning our forces began an attack, preceded by heavy artillery and Naval fire support, which advanced our lines half way across the northern end of the island and widened the coastal area under our control to a distance of 3 1/2 miles. Our casualties through July 24 were 15 killed in action and 225 wounded. Our troops have counted 1324 enemy dead.
3. Paramushiru in the Kurile Islands was attacked by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four on July 23. An airfield was bombed and fires started. Several fishing vessels offshore were strafed. Enemy fighters inter¬cepted our force and damaged one of our planes. One enemy fighter was probably shot down and another damaged.
4. Sixty seven tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on July 23. Waterfront installations, warehouses,
anti aircraft batteries and airfields were bombed. Several enemy fighters In¬tercepted our force. One fighter was probably shot down and three damaged. Anti aircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2009)

July 26th 1944

NEW GUINEA: Japanese resistance continues in New Guinea in the areas of Aitape, Biak and Numfoor.

USA: US President Roosevelt meets with Admiral Nimitz and General MacArthur in Honolulu. They discuss plans by MacArthur to capture the Philipines vs plans by Nimitz to bypass the Philipines and strike Formosa.

CENTRAL PACIFIC: In the Caroline Islands, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 58.2 and 58.3 again attack Japanese installations in the Palau Islands while aircraft of TG 58.1 attack and photograph islands in Ulithi and Yap Atolls. They are joined by Far East Air Forces B-24s which again bomb supply areas, communication, and other targets on Woleai Atoll. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 42 P-40s pound the Myitkyina area while 16 P-51s hit the Mogaung and Kamaing sectors; about 20 other fighter- bombers hit targets of opportunity at Hopin, Bhamo, Myothit, Wuntho, and the N part of Mandalay; 9 B-25s bomb storage sheds at Mohnvin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 27 B-25s and 3 P-40s blast the town of Tengchung, breaching the SE wall in several places; 32 P-40s and P-38s attack targets of opportunity throughout the Tengchung, Lungling, and Mangshih areas; 97 P-40s attack troops, horses, trucks, fortified points river shipping, and other targets of opportunity at numerous locations in or near Siangtan, Changsha, Hengshan, Fulinpu, Leiyang, Pingkiang, Hengyang, Chaling, and Nanyo; the airfield at Hengyang is also bombed.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s and B-25s from Saipan Island pound Tinian. B-25s from Engebi attack Ponape.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again hit supply areas, communication, and other targets on Woleai. B-24s bomb airfields at Babo and Ransiki; A-20s and B-25s, along with RAAF fighter-bombers, hit troop concentrations, small shipping, mortar positions, shore guns, and other targets of opportunity along the Hollandia- Aitape-Wewak coastline; B-25s bomb Langgoer; the 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with B-24s; and the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based on Guadalcanal, sends a detachment to operate from Noemfoor with P-61s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 90, JULY 26, 1944
An attack launched by our forces on Tinian Island in the early morning of July 25 (West Longitude Date) resulted in rapid advances and the entire northern quarter of the island is now in our hands. Our line is anchored below Faibus San Hilo Point on the west coast and extends to Asiga Point on the east coast. During the day one of our battleships located and knocked out several camouflaged blockhouses. Selected targets continue to be bombed and strafed by our aircraft. Our troops have counted 1,958 enemy dead.
Saipan based Thunderbolt fighters of the Seventh Army Air Force, sup¬porting ground operations, dropped fire bombs and strafed troop areas, a rail¬road junction, coastal guns and barracks on Tinian Island on July 24. Other Thunderbolts attacked Pagan Island, in the Northern Marianas, scoring bomb hits on the airfield and taxiways.
Carrier aircraft continued support bombing of Guam, attacking Japanese ground installations on July 25, and also bombed enemy positions on Rota Island.
Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells attacked Jokaj Island in the Ponape group on July 23. On July 24 a single Liberator bombed Truk, starting fires visible for 30 miles. On the same day, fighter bombers and light bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and medium bombers of Fleet Air Wing Two raided bivouac areas, antiaircraft and coastal gun positions on the Japanese held islands in the Marshalls. A Navy Ventura bombed Nauru Island on July 24.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 91, JULY 26, 1944
Enemy forces cut off on Orate Peninsula on Guam Island made desperate attempts to escape during the night of July 24 25 (West Longitude Date) but did not succeed in penetrating our lines. On the morning of July 25, our forces counterattacked, supported by intense artillery and Naval gunfire and bombing, and drove about 3,000 yards up the peninsula. We now control the southern half of the peninsula, with the remainder of the defenders trapped on the northern portion.
Our northern and southern forces have joined their lines and now domi¬nate the area on the west coast between Adelup Point on the north and to a point opposite Anae Island on the south.
Our counterattack on Orate Peninsula destroyed at least 12 enemy tanks. The Japanese lost 400 dead in their attempt to break out of their trap on the peninsula.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2009)

July 27th 1944

GUAM: The US 77th Division is preparing an attack on Mount Tenjo on Guam.
TINIAN: US construction begins on the newly captured airfield at Ushi Point on Tinian.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 40+ fighter-bombers hit Taungni, Myitkyina, the Kamaing-Mogaung area, and a bridge at Sahmaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 17 P-40s hit river and lake shipping S of Yogang and in the Siangtan area, strafe truck columns S of Changsha, and bomb and strafe troops, horses, and compounds in the Nanyo area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s and B-25s from Saipan Island hit Tinian Island. B-24s from the Marshall Islands bomb Truk Atoll. B-25s based at Makin hit Jaluit Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit the airfield on Woleai and supply areas on Mariaon and Tagaulap Islands in the Caroline Islands. In the Moluccas Islands, B-24s bomb the airfield at Lolobata and Miti while B-25s hit Galela Airfield. B-24s bomb Laha, Amboina Island; Namlea, Buru Island; and Cape Chater and Dili. B-24s and B-25s bomb shipping and air facilities at Ransiki, Moemi, and Babo, hit a freighter in Kaiboes Bay, and bomb AA positions at Kokas, captured in a dramatic series of four photos, A-20G "Bavo" 43-9432 is shot down and crashes into the sea. It later appears in TIME Magazine captioned "Death of an A-20". Other A-20s blast fuel dumps at Nabire; P-39s strafe concentrations and small vessels along the W coast of Geelvink Bay; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supply dumps, gun positions, barges, and a variety of other targets along the coast from Aitape to Wewak to Cape Moem.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 92, JULY 27, 1944
United States Marines continued their advance on Tinian Island on July 26 (West Longitude Date), and now control the northern one third of the island, including Mount Lasso, the island's commanding height. Our lines extend diagonally southeast across the island from a point south of Faibus San Hilo Point on the west coast to a point several thousand yards north of Masalog Point on the east coast. Light surface units and Seventh Army Air Force Thunderbolt fighters from Isely Field on Saipan are supporting our ground forces. On July 24 the fighters flew 124 bombing and strafing sorties, scoring hits on enemy troop areas, ammunition dumps, gun positions and motorized equipment.
Our casualties on Tinian as of July 25 were 159 killed in action, 441 wounded in action, and 32 missing in action. We have counted 2089 enemy dead and have captured 62 Japanese troops who have been made prisoners of war. Eighty civilians have been interned.
Seabees and Army aviation engineers are enlarging and clearing the Uhushi Point Airfield which was taken July 25.
On July 25 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators dropped more than 70 tons of bombs on the Japanese Naval base at Truk. Large explosions were observed. One of at least eight intercepting enemy planes was damaged. Five of our bombers were damaged.
Aircraft of a fast carrier task group on July 24 and 25 attacked enemy installations on Arakabesan, Peleliu, Angaur, Malakal and Koror, in the Palau group, and Yap and Ulithi, all in the western Caroline Islands. Five enemy airborne aircraft were shot down, 21 were destroyed on the ground and others damaged the first day. No airborne enemy fighters were seen the second day. Our planes sank an enemy destroyer, an oiler, a destroyer escort or minelayer, seven small cargo ships and many smaller craft. We lost five planes in combat but recovered four pilots.
Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers and Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing Two continued on July 25 to harass enemy positions in the Marshall Islands. Nauru was attacked the same day by a Navy Ventura bomber.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2009)

July 28th 1944

CENTRAL PACIFIC: In the Caroline Islands, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 58.2 and 58.3 again attack Japanese installations in the Palau Islands while aircraft of TG 58.1 attack targets Utlihi and Yap Atolls. Four B-24 squadrons of the USAAF's Far East Air Force attacks targets in Woleai Atoll; the airfield and supply area are well covered. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100+ fighter-bombers hit the Myitkyina, Kamaing, Mogaung, and Taungni areas; 16 others attack targets of opportunity at Bhamo, Indaw, Mohnyin, and hit a bridge at Sihet; and 8 B-25s pound a troop area at Sihet.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-25s, with fighter support, pound the Yoyang railroad yards; other B-25s in groups of 1 to 3 hit a Yellow River bridge and White Cloud, Tien Ho, and Hankow Airfields; 18 P-40s hit Pailochi Airfield, destroying several aircraft; and 30+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit troop concentrations, river and road traffic and other targets of opportunity at Leiyang, Chaling, Chinlanshih, and in the Tungting Lake area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s and P-47s based on Saipan Island bomb and strafe Tinian Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Targets at Woleai are bombed by 4 squadrons of B-24s; the airfield and supply area are well covered; Laha, Amboina Island and Cape Chater, Timor Island are hit by B-24s while B-25s bomb supply dumps at Maumere, Flores Island, Lesser Sunda Islands. B-24s and A-20s pound airfields at Manokwari and Babo, bivouac areas at Kasoeri, and shipping in Kaimana Bay; P-39s hit Windissi and other Geelvink Bay villages; A-20s and fighter-bombers blast stores, troop concentrations, communications targets, barges, and targets of opportunity in the Wewak, Cape Moem, and But; HQ 309th Bombardment Wing moves from Saidor to Noemfoor; and the 403d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi, Schouten Islands with B-24s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 93, JULY 28, 1944
There were no material changes on our lines on Guam Island during July 26 (West Longitude Date). On the Orate Peninsula our forces are continuing their attack against more than 2,000 enemy troops entrenched in dugouts and pillboxes. The defenders are employing artillery, automatic weapons, and mortars in considerable quantities. In the southern sector our lines are unchanged. Delayed reports indicate that severe fighting took place before dawn on July 25 in the northern beach area. In places enemy infiltration tactics succeeded, but by early morning the attack was repulsed with an estimated loss of 2,000 enemy troops.
During July 26 carrier aircraft bombed the airfields near Agana Town on Guam and at Rota Island. Gunboats are being used in close support of our troops on Guam.
On the night of July 26 a single Liberator search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two made a low level attack over Truk Lagoon, obtaining two direct hits on a cargo ship and bombing a group of small craft.
Ponape and Nauru Islands in the Carolines and remaining enemy positions in the Marshalls were attacked by aircraft of the Central Pacific shore based air force on July 26.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 94, JULY 28, 1944
Our forces on Guam Island made substantial gains in all sectors on July 27 (West Longitude Date).
Northern forces extended their beachhead east to a point near the out skirts of Agana Town and advanced several hundred yards along the entire northern front.
In the central sector Marines drove inland more than two miles from Apra Harbor and occupied Mounts Tenjo, Alutam, and Chachao. In the south our troops advanced more than a mile in an easterly direction. The southern terminus of our beachhead remains at a point on the west coast opposite Anne Island.
Marines driving northwest on Orote Peninsula against stubborn enemy resistance secured an estimated 500 additional yards.
Conservative estimates indicate that our forces have killed 4,700 enemy troops on Guam.
On Tinian Island Marines, pivoting on our eastern anchor above Masalog Point, advanced more than three and one half miles along the west coast, capturing the airfield above Gurguan Point. Coastal batteries on Tinian were shelled by battleships on July 27.
On Saipan Island our troops have now buried 21,036 enemy dead. Of our own troops previously listed as casualties, 5,434 have now returned to duty.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 487, JULY 28, 1944
The American flag was formally raised on Guam Island on the morning of July 26 (West Longitude Date) at the headquarters of Major General Roy S. Geiger, USMC, Commanding General, Third Amphibious Corps.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2009)

July 29th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly bombing and reconnaissance runs over Shimushu Island and Paramushiru Island sites including Kurabu Cape installations.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 100 fighter-bombers bomb the Myitkyina, Kamaing, and Mogaung areas and strafe Indaw; 20+ others attack targets at Myothit, Chyahkan, Mainghka, Nawna and Nansawlaw, and hit a bridge at Panghkam; a troop area at Naungtalaw is bombed by 9 B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 26 B-24s bomb a storage area in Samah Bay, Hainan Island; 27 B-25s hit Yulin harbor, Hankow Airfield, Kaifeng railroad yards, and the town of Tengchung; 80+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit bridges, troops, supplies, and river, road, and rail traffic throughout a vast area including the towns of Liling, Sinsiang, Hengshan, Changsha, Siangtan, Chaling, Liuyang, and Chuchou.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): In China, 70+ B-29s out of Chengtu bomb the Showa Steel Works at Anshan and harbor at Taku; the first B-29 to be shot down on a combat mission falls to 5 fighters near Chenghsien (which the B-29 bombs after engine trouble causes an abort from the primary
mission); another B-29 bombs Chinwangtao before making a forced landing at afriendly field near Ankang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s continue to hit Tinian Island. B-24s hit Truk Atoll and B-25s attack Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb supply areas in Woleai; the nearby islands of Mariaon and Tagaulap are also hit. Other B-24s bomb airfields at Boela, Namlea on Buru Island and Cape Chater on Timor Island. 
B-24s pound Moemi, Sagan, Otawiri, and Urarom; B-25s hit oil targets at Karaka, shipping off Sorong and Cape Fatagar, and a supply village W of Babo; P-39s bomb Windissi and strafe troop concentrations along the W shore of Geelvink Bay for the third consecutive day; in NE New Guinea bombers and fighters continue pounding the N coast, hitting troops, bridges and stores at Wewak and along Harech Creek, and targets of opportunity in the Yakamul area; and the 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Finschhafen to Biak with B-25s.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 95, JULY 29, 1944
Marine forces, continuing their advance throughout July 28 (West Longi¬tude Date), are compressing the enemy into the southern area of Tinian Island. In the west coast of the island our troops are nearing Tinian Town. In the center we have made additional gains of nearly two miles. On the east coast progress has been slowed due to the difficulty of operations in the high ground near Masalog Point, but our eastern line was advanced about a half mile.
On July 27 Saipan based Thunderbolt fighters flew 130 sorties over Tinian, strafing and bombing enemy troop concentrations, gun positions, and supply areas. Fires and explosions were observed. One of our fighters was lost.
Carrier aircraft continued attacking enemy defenses, troop concentrations and gun positions on July 28 in close support of our ground operations on Guam.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Truk Atoll with more than 60 tons of bombs on July 27. An estimated eight Japanese interceptors attacked our bombers, and one bomber was shot down. Two crewmen bailed out and were strafed by enemy fighters. Our other bombers shot down two enemy fighters, probably shot down one, and damaged two.
Japanese positions and installations on Jaluit, Wotje, and Mille in the Marshall Islands were attacked on July 27 by Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing, Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, and Mitchell medium bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force. A single Ventura search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru Island on the same day.
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 96, JULY 29, 1944
Orote Peninsula on Guam Island has been captured by the First Provi¬sional Marine Brigade. Organized resistance ceased late in the afternoon of July 28 (West Longitude Date). Apra Harbor is being patrolled by light fleet units to prevent the few remaining Japanese from swimming to the mainland. No material change took place in our 10 mile front extending from near Adelup Point to a point on the west coast opposite Anae Island, but our patrols ranged out ahead of our lines nearly a mile in some places. A large quantity of enemy equipment and munitions has been captured or destroyed, including 30 enemy tanks, 72 field pieces and coast defense guns of various calibers up to eight inch and many motor vehicles.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2009)

July 30th 1944

TINIAN: Tinian Town falls to the US forces on Tinian. The southern half of Guam has been mostly cleared. 

NEW GUINEA: During Operation GLOBETROTTER, elements of the US Army's 6th Infantry Division are landed at Cape Opmari on the northwest coast of New Guinea and on Amsterdam and Middleburg Islands. Supporting the operation is the Navy's Task Force 77, with Admiral Berkey's TF 78 supporting, General Sibert's 6th Divison lands, unopposed, on the islands of Amsterdam and Middleburg off Cape Sansapor, New Guinea.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ fighter-bombers attack Myitkyina and the Kamaing-Mogaung area and hit a bridge at Sihet; the Japanese commander at Myitkyina orders withdrawal and commits suicide.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-24s pound the town of Wuchang; 70+ P-40s and P-51s attack a bridge and the town area at Liling, railroad yards at Hsuchang, and troop concentrations, storage, and road, river and rail traffic in areas around Yungfengshih, Puchou, Hengyang, Chuchou, Chaling, Tungting Lake, and Liuyang. In French Indochina, 20+ P-40s and P-38s hit shipping and road traffic around Hanoi, Lang Son, Dong Dang, Mon Cay, and Campha Port.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s and P-47s from Saipan Island again hit Tinian Island. B-25s from Makin bomb Jaluit Atoll.
USN - STAG-1 tests TDR Drones against the shipwreck of the Yamazuki Maru on Guadalcanal, one of the first tests of this guided missile.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The supply area on Woleai is again bombed by B-24s; other B-24s and P-38s attack the airfield and oil installations at Boela while more P-38s attack shipping off E Ceram off Amboina, and near Talaga, Sanana Island, Moluccas Islands; B-25s hit airfields at Penfoei and Koepang on Timor Island. B-24s hit Morotai Island, Celebes Islands. In New Guinea, P-39s support Allied ground forces on Biak Island and continue to patrol W Geelvink Bay, hitting barges in Bentoni Bay and troops at Idorra; Allied forces (Task Force TYPHOON) land on the N coast of Vogelkop Peninsula near Mar; the landings, made without preparatory bombardment to achieve surprise, meet no opposition; bombers and fighters continue to pound troop concentrations, barges, ships, fuel dumps, communications and other targets between Wewak and Aitape.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 97, JULY 30, 1944
Tinian Town on Tinian Island was captured by U. S. Marines during the afternoon of July 29 (West Longitude Date). Substantial gains were made along the entire front during the day, and the enemy is now contained in an area of approximately five square miles at the southern tip of the island. Enemy resistance increased progressively throughout July 29 as the Marines advanced.
Activity on Guam on July 29 (West Longitude Date) was limited to clearing local pockets of resistance and to patrolling. Some of our patrols crossed the island to Ylig and Togcha Bay without meeting resistance. Our troops to date have counted 4,543 enemy dead and have captured 44 prisoners of war. At least 28 Japanese tanks have been destroyed.
Our own casualties on Guam as of July 29 including both soldiers and Marines total 958 killed in action, 4,739 wounded in action and 290 missing in action.
Our ships now are using Apra Harbor on the west coast of Guam, site of the former American Naval base. Several of our aircraft have landed and taken off from the Orote Peninsula airfield.
Two Liberators of Fleet Air Wing Two on July 28 strafed Japanese small craft in the Truk Atoll Lagoon. Five enemy fighters attempted to intercept our force and two fighters were damaged. The bombers proceeded to Ponape where Japanese gun positions and buildings were bombed. One of our planes was damaged by antiaircraft fire but both returned to base.
Attacks on remaining Japanese positions in the Marshall Islands were continued on July 28. Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers and Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, Venturas and Catalinas bombed coastal and antiaircraft gun emplacements. A Navy Ventura search plane bombed Nauru. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to meager. Two of our aircraft were damaged but all returned


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2009)

July 31st 1944

UK: Admiral Fraser assumes command of the British Eastern Fleet from Admiral Sommerville.

TINIAN: The last organized Japanese defenses on Tinian are attacked by US Marines.

NEW GUINEA: In New Guinea as part of Operation GLOBETROTTER, the USN lands USA troops at Cape Sansapor.

PACIFIC: In the Pacific, USN submarines sink a transport, two merchant tankers, a merchant freighter and a small cargo vessel and damage six other ships.
Admiral Chester W. Nimitz approves a realignment of the number of aircraft assigned to a USN carrier air group (CVG). Currently, the standard is 36 F6F Hellcats, 36 SB2C Helldivers and 18 TBM Avengers. The new standard is 24 SB2C Helldivers, 18 TBM Avengers and as many F6F Hellcats as can be accommodated; in some aircraft carriers, this is 54 F6Fs. In addition, F6F pilots are to receive additional training in the fighter-bomber role especially in the use of air-to-ground rockets. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 fighter-bombers hit Myitkyina, 11 attack the Kamaing-Mogaung area, 12 bomb a bridge at Mohnyin, 14 support ground forces near Myitkyina, and 11 others hit targets of opportunity at Sahmaw, Bilumyo, and Pinhe; 9 B-25s pound the Hopin troop area; the Japanese are in retreat down the Tiddim road.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-24s bomb the Wuchang railroad yards; B-25s, operating individually or in pairs, bomb Hengshan, Siangtan, and Hankow and attack Tien Ho, White Cloud, Hengyang, and Wuchang Airfields; 60+ P-40s and P-51s attack troop compounds, town areas and road and river traffic at several locations in or near Changsha, Hengyang, Kaishowkiao, Liling, Luchi, and Liuchow.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s and P-47s based on Saipan Island bomb and strafe Tinian Island. B-25s from Makin pound Nauru Island. B-24s from the Marshall Islands bomb Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again strike Woleai; airfields at Lolobata and Galela is also hit by B-24s. In New Guinea, P-39s continue to hit villages on the W coast of Geelvink Bay; in NE New Guinea fighter-bombers continue pounding Japanese concentrations and targets of opportunity on the N coast, particularly between Wewak and Yakamul; A-20s support Australian ground forces in the Hansa Bay area, hitting troop positions W of the Sepik River and troop concentrations at Singarin and Kopa.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 98, JULY 31, 1944
Marine and Army troops on Guam swept completely across the island during July 30 (West Longitude Date) and established a line from Agana Bay on the west coast to Pago Point on the east coast. Patrols sent out to reconnoiter the southern half of the island have encountered only sporadic resistance. Through July 30 our troops have counted 6205 enemy dead and have interned 775 civilians. Close support is being given our advance troops by surface ships which are now firing from both sides of the island.
Troops of the Second and Fourth Marine Divisions continued their advance on Tinian Island during July 30 (West Longitude Date) and have forced the enemy into a small pocket near Lalo Point at the southern tip of the island. Difficult terrain in this area impeded progress during the day. Our attack on the last enemy defenses began in the early morning, and was preceded by more than two hours of bombing and Naval gunfire.
July 29 Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force dropped nearly 75 tons of bombs on Japanese installations and an airfield at Truk. Several enemy fighters attempted to intercept our bombers. One enemy fighter was destroyed, another probably destroyed and two more damaged. Four of our planes were damaged but all returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, P-51s, P-47s and A-36s support ground forces in the Taungni area; P-51s and P-47s on patrols and armed reconnaissance hit various targets of opportunity around Katha, Mainghka, Meza, Helon, Mohnyin, Bilumyo, and Namma; and P-40s attack gun positions and strongpoints at Myitkyina. In India, HQ 3d Combat Cargo Group moves from Sylhet to Dinjan; and the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Sookerating to Ledo, India with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s and 32 P-40s and P-38s bomb and strafe the town of Tengchung; 9 P-40s and P-38s damage a bridge at Tingka; and Yangtze River shipping and supplies are attacked at Shihlipu by 8 P-40s.
SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the airfield at Yap; B-24s and B-25s carry out wide sweeps over the Moluccas and Lesser Sunda Islands, hitting airfields at Maumere, Amahai, and Liang, and shipping off Ceram and Amboina Islands; on Timor Island, B-24s hit Cape Chater and Lautem while B-25s bomb a camp near Poeloeti; and fighter-bombers hit coastal vessels and shore targets at Talaud, Sunda Islands. In New Guinea, A-20s bomb Nabire Airfield while in the Wewak area bombers and fighters hit a bridge and airfield at Boram and bridges, communications lines, troop concentrations, and other targets along the coastline, especially between But and Cape Karawop; and fighter-bombers hit Mapia Island.

MARIANA’S: US forces advance on the west side of Guam but are pushed back on the east side.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 102, AUGUST 2, 1944
Marine and Army troops on Guam, fighting through dense underbrush and against mounting enemy resistance, advanced more than a mile to the north during August 1 (West Longitude Date). The towns of Saucio, Toto, and Timoneng and the airfield at Tyan were occupied in the advance. On the west coast our line is anchored on the southern shore of Tumon Bay, and on the east coast it is anchored approximately three miles south of Sassayan Point. Our casualties through August 1 were 1022 killed in action, 4,946 wounded in action and 305 missing in action. Our troops have counted 7,419 enemy dead.
Carrier aircraft from a fast carrier task group attacked enemy Installa*tions on Guam on August 1 with bombs and rockets. Additional bombs and strafing attacks were delivered against troop concentrations.
Lieutenant General Holland M. Smith, USMC, Commanding General, Fleet Marine Forces, Pacific, has sent the following despatch to Major General A. D. Bruce, U.S.A., Commanding General, Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division
"The Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division has shown commendable ability of high order in operation against the enemy on Guam. Its complete cooperation with other fighting elements has been noted with much pleasure. It has shown marked tactical ability in moving its forces into position over unfavorable terrain and in the face of great difficulties."
Late reports indicate that during the ground action on July 27, Mount Tenjo was occupied by the Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division.
On Tinian Island mopping up operations are in progress. Ravines and caves at the southern tip of the island were partially cleaned out during
August 1. Our troops have buried 2,075 enemy dead, and have interned many civilians. Large numbers of the enemy have yet to be buried. Our casualties as of August 1 were 208 killed in action, 1,121 wounded in action and 32 missing in action.
On July 30 and 31 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators dropped 60 tons of bombs on an airfield and installations at Truk. Six to eight Japanese fighters attempted to intercept. Three of the fighters were shot down and three more damaged. Five of our Liberators were damaged but all returned to base.
Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Nauru Island on July 30 with more than 12 tons of bombs, scoring hits on the airfield and on gun positions.
On July 30 and 31 aircraft of the Central Pacific shore‑based air force harassed enemy positions in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, P-51s, P-47s and A-36s support ground forces in the Taungni area; P-51s and P-47s on patrols and armed reconnaissance hit various targets of opportunity around Katha, Mainghka, Meza, Helon, Mohnyin, Bilumyo, and Namma; and P-40s attack gun positions and strongpoints at Myitkyina. In India, HQ 3d Combat Cargo Group moves from Sylhet to Dinjan; and the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Sookerating to Ledo, India with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s and 32 P-40s and P-38s bomb and strafe the town of Tengchung; 9 P-40s and P-38s damage a bridge at Tingka; and Yangtze River shipping and supplies are attacked at Shihlipu by 8 P-40s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the airfield at Yap; B-24s and B-25s carry out wide sweeps over the Moluccas and Lesser Sunda Islands, hitting airfields at Maumere, Amahai, and Liang, and shipping off Ceram and Amboina Islands; on Timor Island, B-24s hit Cape Chater and Lautem while B-25s bomb a camp near Poeloeti; and fighter-bombers hit coastal vessels and shore targets at Talaud, Sunda Islands. In New Guinea, A-20s bomb Nabire Airfield while in the Wewak area bombers and fighters hit a bridge and airfield at Boram and bridges, communications lines, troop concentrations, and other targets along the coastline, especially between But and Cape Karawop; and fighter-bombers hit Mapia Island.

MARIANA’S: US forces advance on the west side of Guam but are pushed back on the east side.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 102, AUGUST 2, 1944
Marine and Army troops on Guam, fighting through dense underbrush and against mounting enemy resistance, advanced more than a mile to the north during August 1 (West Longitude Date). The towns of Saucio, Toto, and Timoneng and the airfield at Tyan were occupied in the advance. On the west coast our line is anchored on the southern shore of Tumon Bay, and on the east coast it is anchored approximately three miles south of Sassayan Point. Our casualties through August 1 were 1022 killed in action, 4,946 wounded in action and 305 missing in action. Our troops have counted 7,419 enemy dead.
Carrier aircraft from a fast carrier task group attacked enemy Installations on Guam on August 1 with bombs and rockets. Additional bombs and strafing attacks were delivered against troop concentrations.
Lieutenant General Holland M. Smith, USMC, Commanding General, Fleet Marine Forces, Pacific, has sent the following despatch to Major General A. D. Bruce, U.S.A., Commanding General, Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division
"The Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division has shown commendable ability of high order in operation against the enemy on Guam. Its complete cooperation with other fighting elements has been noted with much pleasure. It has shown marked tactical ability in moving its forces into position over unfavorable terrain and in the face of great difficulties."
Late reports indicate that during the ground action on July 27, Mount Tenjo was occupied by the Seventy‑Seventh Infantry Division.
On Tinian Island mopping up operations are in progress. Ravines and caves at the southern tip of the island were partially cleaned out during
August 1. Our troops have buried 2,075 enemy dead, and have interned many civilians. Large numbers of the enemy have yet to be buried. Our casualties as of August 1 were 208 killed in action, 1,121 wounded in action and 32 missing in action.
On July 30 and 31 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators dropped 60 tons of bombs on an airfield and installations at Truk. Six to eight Japanese fighters attempted to intercept. Three of the fighters were shot down and three more damaged. Five of our Liberators were damaged but all returned to base.
Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Nauru Island on July 30 with more than 12 tons of bombs, scoring hits on the airfield and on gun positions.
On July 30 and 31 aircraft of the Central Pacific shore‑based air force harassed enemy positions in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s bomb Wanling, knock out a bridge at Panghkam, and attack bridges along the railroad from Naba to Myitkyina; P-51s and P-47s support ground forces N of Taungni and near Sahmaw, hit the towns of Shwegu and Mosit, attack the factory area at Mohnyin, and pound boats, troop concentrations, and gun positions at Myitkyina and Maingna.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-24s bomb the town of Yoyang; 6 B-25s hit Mangshih; nearly 150 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity, including airfields, troops, town areas, supply areas, and rail, road, and river traffic at numerous locations, including the areas of Tengchung, Tingka, Mangshih, Loyang, Changsha, Hengyang, Tangyang, Chingmen, Chaling, Siangyin, Nanchang, Siangtan, Hengshan, Chuchou, Ikiawan, and Leiyang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): HQ VII Air Service Area Command is activated. B-24s from the Marshall Islands pound Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Yap and islands in the Woleai group; an ammunition dump and oil derrick at Boela, Ceram Island, Moluccas Islands, are also destroyed. In New Guinea, bad weather cancels scheduled strikes over the Vogelkop Peninsula area; however, B-25s hit troop concentrations at Bira and other points on MacCluer Gulf, bomb Urarom, and support Allied ground forces on Biak Island by hitting troops in the Korim Bay area; supply dumps, communications targets, and bridges are hit as fighter-bombers and A-20s continue to blast areas around But, Dagua, and Wewak.
Most of the Japanese garrison slips away from pursuing Chinese and US troops as Myitkyina falls in the Burma Theater.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the heavy cruiser USS Baltimore carrying U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt, arrives at Naval Operating Base Adak on Adak Island, from Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii.

NEI: A U.S. submarine sinks a Japanese auxiliary netlayer in the Molucca Sea.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 103, AUGUST 3, 1944
Additional gains averaging nearly two miles were made by Marine and Army forces driving northward on Guam during August 2 (West Longitude Date). On the West Coast our line was advanced further along the shore of Tumon Bay and on the East Coast we are about one and a half miles from Sassayan Point. As a result of the day's advances an important road junc*tion near the town of Finegayan was brought under our control. Stiffened enemy resistance is being encountered. As of August 2, our troops had counted 7,893 enemy dead. A large number of civilians have sought protec*tion behind our lines and currently 7,000 are being cared for.
Carrier aircraft, attacking from an altitude of 100 feet, directed bombs and rocket fire against enemy fortifications and storage areas in Northern Guam during August 2.
The American flag was formally raised over Tinian Island on August 2. Scattered remnants of the enemy, hiding in caves and dugouts, are being dealt with by Marines. Approximately 4,000 civilians have been interned. The number of enemy troops killed is now estimated at more than 5,000.
Ponape Island was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchell bombers on August 1, and on the same day further neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshall Islands were carried out by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 P-38s accompanied by 1 B-25 fly top cover for a naval force near Massacre Bay, Attu Island, Aleutian Islands; 4 B-25s fly an uneventful shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s bomb the town of Sahmaw in support of advancing Allied ground forces; P-51s also support ground forces in the Sahmaw-Taungni area; fighter-bombers hit various targets, including town areas, gun positions, troops, and communications lines in or near Shwegu Pinbaw, Kazu, Bhamo, Myitkyina, Bilumyo, Mawhe, Mainghka, and Onsansaing.
CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-25s bomb the town of Mangshih and airfields at Lashio and Hsenwi; 32 P-40s hit the town area and targets of opportunity at Tengehung; 70 P-40s attack troops, supplies, river shipping, and trucks at several points in the Tungting Lake-Yangtze River region; and 4 P-38s knock out 2 bridges at Mongyu.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): In the Marianas Islands, Saipan Island Island-based B-25s fly 2 strikes against Guam Island. B-25s staging from the Marshall Island, hit Ponape Island. HQ 30th BG (Heavy) and 27th, 38th and 392d Bombardment Squadrons move from Kwajalein to Saipan Island with B-24s; and the 9th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh Air Force, moves from Abemama Island, Gilbert Islands to Saipan Island with C-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the supply area on Utagal Island, the airfield at Yap and oil installations at Boela, Ceram Island. In New Guinea, B-24s attack Fann; B-25s and A-20s hit oilfields at Klamono and at Kasim Island and bomb Nabire Airfield; P-39s strafe Pegun Island; A-20s and fighter-bombers in support of Allied forces pound enemy concentrations, supplies, and barges E of the Driniumor River, at Abau, S of Torricelli Range, at Boram, and just W of Wewak; and HQ 86th Fighter Wing moves from Finschhafen to Toem.
The British 2nd Division liberates Tamu in the Burma Theater.

PTO: Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Group 58.3 bomb airfields on Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands. During the day, a destroyer, a collier , four transports and a landing ship are sunk by USN units in the vicinity of Iwo Jima.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the heavy cruiser USS Baltimore with President Franklin D. Roosevelt aboard, departs NOB Adak for NOB Kodiak.

PTO: USN submarines sink an IJA cargo ship in the Celebes Sea and two IJN guardboats in the Bonin Islands.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 104, AUGUST 4, 1944
Our forces on Guam made slight gains on the right flank and in the center during August 3 (West Longitude Date). On the east coast our line is anchored about one mile south of Sassayan Point. There was no ap*preciable advance along the west coast and our anchor there remains on the shore of Tumon Bay. All road junctions in the vicinity of Finegayan were brought under our control.
Enemy resistance on Mount Barrigada has been eliminated and we now control the 674‑foot height.
In close support of ground troops, aircraft from a fast carrier task group on August 3 dropped bombs, fire rockets and strafed Japanese‑held posi*tions, roads, storehouses and troop areas on Guam.
Mopping up operations on Tinian Island continued during August 3, and additional numbers of civilians were interned. Scattered Japanese troops are still being hunted down on Saipan Island, and an average of 50 a day are being eliminated or taken prisoner.
Ventura search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked Nauru Island on August 2. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. Catalina patrol bombers of the same air wing bombed Japanese positions in the Marshall Islands on the night of August 1‑2.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather mission is followed by a shipping sweep flown by 2 B-25s which is aborted early due to weather.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 B-25s bomb the town area of Taungni and stores area at Bilumyo; 50 P-51s also pound the Taungni area; 21 P-47s attack targets of opportunity throughout the widespread area around Bhamo. In India, the 10th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Dergaon with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s bomb the town of Wanling; 3 hit Lashio Airfield, Burma; 36 P-40s again pound Tengchung; in the Tungting Lake area 50+ P-40s attack communications targets, troops, and numerous trucks.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Saipan Island fly 2 strikes against Guam Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb personnel and supply areas on Yap; other B-24s bomb oil facilities at Boela a few bomb Sasa Airfield, Philippine Islands while B-25s hit villages and small boats near Seleman Bay, Celebes Islands and afterwards bomb Besar Island, Sunda Islands. B-24s attack a seaplane anchorage at Kokas while P-39s strafe barges in the W Geelvink Bay area; despite bad weather, P-39s manage to hit Luain gun positions and ammunition dump; and HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group and 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron move from Nadzab and Hollandia respectively to Biak Island with F-5s.

PTO: Yesterday and today air strikes from 2 task groups of TF 38 are made on Iwo and Chichi Jima.
AMPLIFYING THE ABOVE:
Carrier-based aircraft from the USN's Task Group 58.1 (Rear Admiral Joseph J. Clark) and TG 58.3 (Rear Admiral Alfred E. Montgomery) and cruisers and destroyers (Rear Admiral Laurance T. DuBose) repeat strikes on Japanese installations on Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands. Aircraft from the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill inflict further damage upon fast Japanese transport T.4 and damage T.2 off Chichi Jima. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 105, AUGUST 5, 1944
Troops of the Army's Seventy‑Seventh Division advanced approximately three miles northward along the eastern shore of Guam to Lumuna Point on August 4 (West Longitude Date). On the western coast Marines pushed more than one and one‑half miles northward to Amantes Point.
During the night of August 3‑4 a small enemy force identified as Navy troops were repulsed in an attempt to counterattack. Eleven of the enemy were killed, bringing the total counted Japanese dead to 8,129.
As of August 4 approximately 22,000 civilians on Guam had found refuge within our lines.
More than 25 tons of bombs were dropped on Wotje in the Marshall Islands on August 3 by Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.
More than 60 tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force at dusk on August 3. One ship near Dublon Island was left burning. Other hits were observed at the Dublon Naval Base, and on gun emplacements and barracks. There was no interception and only moderate antiaircraft fire. All of our planes returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2009)

SUNDAY, 6 AUGUST 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s bomb the town area of Mohnyin while 2 others destroy a bridge at Hsenwi; 21 P-51s hit 4 railroad bridges in the Naba-Pinbaw area, destroying 2 of them; P-51s and P-47s hit numerous targets of opportunity at Mohnyin, Hopin, Bhamo, Myothit, Katha, Indaw, and other points in N Burma; a few P-40s strafe targets of opportunity in the Myitkyina area. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 P-40s again pound Tengchung; 47 P-40s and P-51s hit trucks, troop compounds, and gun positions in the Hengyang area; 19 P-40s attack sampans and trucks around Changsha; 20 others hit supplies, trucks, barracks, and targets of opportunity at Chefang and Mangshih, between Changsha and Hengyang, and between Siangyin and Siangtan.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-25s from Saipan Island strike Guam Island twice; B-25s flying out of the Marshall Islands hit Ponape Island, and others from the Gilbert Islands hit Nauru Island, Gilbert Islands; and B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wotje Atoll, Marshall Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Yap supply area is bombed by B-24s; heavy frontal weather activities over the Vogelkop Peninsula and the Moluccas Islands cancels strikes in that area. In New Guinea, B-25s and fighters, though restricted by the weather, support ground operations near Sarmi, hit gun positions at Dagua, and strafe fuel dumps and targets of opportunity at Cape Djeruen; the 100th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), Thirteenth Air Force [attached to 42d Bombardment Group (Medium)] based on Stirling with B-25s, begins operating from Hollandia.

GUAM: 1 Regiment of the US 77th Division takes heavy casualties repelling a Japanese counterattack on Guam.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 106, AUGUST 6, 1944
Air and surface units of a fast carrier task force on August 3 and 4 (West Longitude Dates) virtually wiped out a Japanese convoy and raided airfields, towns, and ground installations in the Bonin and Volcano Islands groups. On August 3 our planes sank four cargo ships of approximately 4,000 tons each, three escorting destroyers or destroyer escorts, and four barges. One cargo vessel and the balance of the escorting warships were damaged. On the same day our surface vessels sank one large destroyer, one cargo ship, one small oiler and several barges. One damaged escort vessel escaped. On August 4 our forces continued the sweep. Carrier based planes sank one escort vessel and two other small craft. Damage was inflicted on five barges, two of which were carry troops, one landing craft and three smaller vessels. One light cruiser and five smaller vessels were possibly sunk. All six of these ships were left burning. Also damaged were one destroyer escort and 10 small craft. Two landing ships were grounded and a large cargo vessel damaged in the preceding attack was hit again. In the attack on ground installations our surface craft shelled shipping and shore facilities at Chichi lima. Omura Town on Chichi Jima was destroyed. Ground installations on Muko Jima, Ant Jima, Haha Jima and Iwo Jima were hit. At Iwo Jima six airborne enemy planes were shot down and six others were destroyed and five damaged on the ground. One plane was destroyed on the ground at Chichi Jima. We lost from enemy antiaircraft fire 16 planes and 19 flight personnel.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 107, AUGUST 6, 1944
Further gains were made during August 5 (West Longitude Date) by U. S. troops driving northward on Guam Island. On the left flank our troops moved ahead more than two miles almost to Haputo Point. There was no substantial change in our line on the right flank and our positions there re¬main near Lumuna Point. In the day's gains the towns of Ukudu and Liguan were occupied. Strong defensive positions along roads paralleling the western shore were wiped out by our advancing ground forces, and nine field guns and two tanks were destroyed. Artillery destroyed several trucks laden with enemy troops.
Fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing are now operating from the airfield on Orote Peninsula.
Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Air¬craft Wing and Catalina search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, bombed remaining enemy positions in the Marshall Islands on August 4. Mitchells of the Seventh Army Air Force hit Ponape and a Navy Liberator attacked Wake Island on the same day. In these attacks moderate antiair¬craft fire was encountered but all of our aircraft returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aug 7th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s destroy 2 bridges, damage 2 others, and hit targets of opportunity in areas around Naba and Mawhun; fighter-bombers attack Mohnyin, Myothit, and Pinbaw, hit motor pool at Namana, damage 2 bridges S of Bhamo, and attack targets of opportunity during sweeps of Onbauk Airfield and the town of Bhamo; fighter-bombers also support ground forces in the Taungni area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 37 P-40s hit Hengyang and trucks, troops, and gun positions in the surrounding area; 21 P-40s bomb Changsha, 4 hit rivercraft at Siangsiang, 4 bomb the wall at Tengchung, and 6 attack Hsiaoshuipu.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based B-25s hit Guam Island twice during the day.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb power plant, AA positions, and barracks area on Yap, phosphate plant on Fais Island, Caroline Islands, and airfields at Galela Airifeld and Lolobata Airfield, Moluccas Islands, where 35-50 aircraft are destroyed or damaged. In New Guinea, the 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Nadzab begins operating from Biak Island with F-7s; the 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Nadzab to Noemfoor with P-47s; and the 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from the Russells to Hollandia with B-25s.
GUAM: Fierce fighting marks the todays action on Guam. The jungle and terrain assist the defending Japanese.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, U.S. President Roosevelt arrives at NOB Kodiak in the heavy cruiser USS Baltimore and transfers to the destroyer USS Cummings. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 108, AUGUST 7, 1944
One third of the remaining enemy held area at the northern end of Guam was brought within our lines on August 6 (West Longitude Date). In the central sector we advanced north nearly three miles, occupying the village of Yigo. Near Yigo we captured several strong positions and a considerable amount of supplies and equipment.
In the area occupied on August 6 our troops found a large cemetery in which there was evidence of mass burial of enemy dead.
Supporting our ground forces, carrier aircraft on August 6 bombed and strafed enemy positions and troop concentrations near Mount Santa Rosa.
On the western coast our line is anchored near Haputo Point and on the east coast at Lumuna Point.
Navy Liberators of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, and Army Liber¬ators of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Truk on August 5 with about 30 tons of bombs. Two of eight to 12 enemy interceptors probably were damaged. Navy search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, bombed Param in the Truk Atoll and raided Ponape on August 4. Nauru was attacked on August 4 and 5. All of our planes returned from these missions.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aug 8th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s are weathered out of their primary target, the town of Shwekyina; the B-25s hit alternates, destroying the Meza bridge and damaging 3 others, and bombing railroad tracks at several points between Naba and Meza; weather severely curtails fighter-bomber missions; and the detachment of the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, operating from Shingbwiyang with C-47s returns to base at Ledo, India.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s and 7 P-40s bomb a storage area in Hengshan and destroy several trucks in the area; 29 P-40s hit gun positions and targets of opportunity in the Hengyang vicinity; 14 P-51s and P-40s hit bridge, trucks, and river craft at Siangtan while 8 blast trucks, barges, and a compound between Siangtan and Hengyang; 12 P-40s attack river shipping from Sinti to Hankow; 15 P-40s bomb storage areas and radio stations at Amoy and Swatow.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based B-25s bomb Guam Island where effective resistance ends. B-25s from the Marshall Islands hit Ponape Island while B-24s bomb Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Yap and Gagil-Tomil Island, concentrating on airstrips, and airfields at Galela and Lolobata on Halmahera Island. B-24s hit Babo Airfield and the towns of Urarom and Manokwari; A-20s bomb a radio station near Hollandia and hit troop concentrations in the Musu area; fighter-bombers bomb bridges and buildings at Boram, troops at But, and guns at Dagua; and HQ 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group moves from Nadzab to Biak.
Guam: Mount Santa Rosa is captured as US forces advance on Guam.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 109, AUGUST 8, 1944
Rapid advances during August 7 (West Longitude Date) drove Japanese forces on Guam Island into the northeast corner of the island. On the west coast our troops advanced nearly six and one half miles to Ritidian Point at the northern tip of the island. On the east coast we advanced more than three miles almost to Anao Point. The center of our line running in a gen¬erally southeasterly direction from Ritidian Point to Anao Point curves sharply inward and is less than a mile from the shoreline at the point of deepest penetration. The Japanese defenders are thus threatened with being cut into two groups. Mount Santa Rosa, the highest elevation in Northern Guam, was occupied by our forces in the day's advances. Our troops have counted more than 10,000 enemy dead.
Navy carrier aircraft of a fast carrier task group on August 7 supported ground operations on Guam by bombing, strafing and firing rockets into enemy troop concentrations and installations.
Central Pacific land based aircraft on August 5, 6, and 7 attacked enemy fields and installations from Nauru Island to Wake Island.
On August 5 Navy Liberators of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Wake Island, scoring bits on the runways. Several small craft were strafed and one left sinking.
On the same day and also on August 6 Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells and Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two attacked Nauru Island, bombing airfields and the phosphate plant.
Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells and Navy Liberators of Fleet Air Wing Two hit Ponape on August 6, encountering medium antiaircraft fire.
Remaining Japanese positions in the Marshall Islands were attacked on August 6 and 7 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators, Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing Two, and by Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.
All our planes returned from these missions.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four attacked enemy objectives in the Northern Kuriles during daylight of August 4 (West Longitude Date). Airfields and adjacent installations were bombed. Antiaircraft fire was mod¬erate. Small craft near Paramushiru were bombed and strafed. Several of our aircraft were damaged by antiaircraft fire from the vessels but all re¬turned safely.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aug 9th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Taungni-Sahmaw area; several others unsuccessfully attack a bridge N of Hopin and bomb the town of Tagwin. The 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth Air Force, arrives at Madhaiganj, India from the US with P-61s (first mission is 21 Nov).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s bomb a compound and vehicle shed on the NE edge of Hengyang; 36 P-40s and P-51s attack trucks, gun positions, and buildings at several points in the Hengyang-Siangtan area; 21 P-51s and P-40s knock out a pontoon bridge and hit junks and sampans at Changsha, and attack rivercraft at points along the C Yangtze River.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s blast AA positions in 3 different areas of Yap; other B-24s bomb airfields at Boela and at Liang, Ambon. A-20s hit shipping facilities at Asap Island and bomb Nabire Airfield; fighters strafe the villages S of Manokwari; B-25s bomb forces on the N coast of Waigeo Island; A-20s and fighter-bombers hit troops at Dagua and near Haur and bomb stores at Cape Moem and machine-guns at Cape Wom. HQ and 530th Bombardment Squadron move from Fenton to Darwin, Australia with B-24s.

PTO: On Eniwetok Atoll in the Marshall Islands, a PB4Y-1 Liberator of the USN's Bombing Squadron One Hundred Sixteen (VB-116) based at Stickell Field, crashes on takeoff and burns amid the 340 planes in the carrier aircraft replacement pool area; 106 F6F Hellcats, FM Wildcats, SB2C Helldivers and TBM Avengers are destroyed.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 110, AUGUST 9, 1944
All of Guam Island with the exception of a small area inland from Pati Point on the east coast was occupied by U. S. forces on August 8 (West Longitude Date). The remaining pocket of enemy resistance is surrounded and is under heavy pressure. A Naval patrol maintained off the northern coasts of Guam since our troops began their northward drive is believed to have prevented virtually all enemy attempts at escape.
Nauru Island was attacked several times from the afternoon of August 6 to the early morning of August 7 by Ventura search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two. Runways were the principal targets. Moderate anti¬aircraft fire was encountered. A Liberator search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two strafed buildings and antiaircraft guns at Wake Island, another Navy Liberator bombed Truk, and two search Liberators bombed the airfield at Ponape on August 7. Wotje, Jaluit, and Maloelap Atolls in the Marshalls were attacked by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing on August 7. We lost no planes in these operations.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s on a shipping sweep spot 2 patrol boats 75 miles ESE of Shimushu Island, Kurile Islands; one is sunk, the other is damaged.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb the town of Shwekyina; a few P-51s support ground forces by hitting a railroad station at Mingon.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 P-40s strafe Taiyuan Airfield claiming 20+ aircraft destroyed; 16 P-40s destroy 4 trucks and damage about 50 others at Siangtan and in the Changsha area; 2 P-40s strafe numerous junks along the S China coast.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown during the night of 10/11 Aug; in one, 24 B-29s, out of Chengtu, China, bomb the urban area of Nagasaki and 3 others hit targets of opportunity; the B-29s claim 1 fighter shot down, the first such claim (except probables) by the B-29s. In other missions, the first staged through China Bay, Ceylon, 31 B-29s bomb oil refineries at Palembang, 8 mine the Moesi River nearby, and 3 hit targets of opportunity and a secondary target; the first attack, from Ceylon to Sumatra, is the longest single-stage combat flight (about 3,900 miles or 6,276 km) by B-29s during the war.
PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s flying their first mission from Saipan pound Iwo Jima, beginning the AAF's neutralization campaign of that island. Saipan-based P-47s hit Tinian and Pagan. All organized resistance on Guam Island ends. B-24s from Kwajalein hit Wotje.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack Yap, concentrating on AA positions, airfields and the town of Yap; others hit Galela Airfield and Lolobata and Namlea, Buru Island. In New Guinea, B-25s bomb Langgoer Airfield; fighter-bombers attack Sorong, Manokwari, and villages along the W coast of Geelvink Bay; fighter-bombers continue to pound forces between Aitape and Wewak; large-scale troop carrier missions are flown to forward bases, especially on Schouten Islands; HQ Fifth Air Force moves from Nadzab to Owi; HQ 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance) moves from Nadzab to Biak Island; HQ 308th Bombardment Wing moves from Owi to Hollandia; and HQ 90th Bombardment Group and 319th and 320th Bombardment Squadrons move from Nadzab to Biak Island with B-24s.

GUAM: Organized Japanese resistance on Guam ends. Isolated groups are holding out in the jungle. The last of these survivors will hide out until 1972. US casualties total 1,300 KIA of 7,000 total.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 111, AUGUST 10, 1944
Organized Japanese resistance on Guam Island ceased during the after¬noon of August 9 (West Longitude Date). The First Provisional Marine Brigade, Third Marine Division, and Seventy Seventh Infantry Division are engaged in mopping up operations.
Nearly 60 tons of bombs were dropped on Truk Atoll during daylight on August 8 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Approximately 10 enemy fighters intercepted our force, damaging two Liberators. One enemy fighter was shot down and two damaged. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Ventura search planes of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked Nauru Island be¬fore dawn on August 8, striking at gun emplacements. Nauru was also hit by Venturas during daylight on August 8. Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Ponape Island on the same day, and neutralization raids against Maloelap Atoll were carried out by Liberator and Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two. All of our planes returned from these operations.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 112, AUGUST 10, 1944
Casualties suffered by American forces on Guam Island through August 9 (West Longitude Date), the day on which organized Japanese resistance ended, were 1,214 killed in action, 5,704 wounded in action, and 329 missing in action. Our troops have counted 10,971 enemy dead. Elimination of scat¬tered remnants of the enemy continues.
Final figures covering our casualties on Tinian Island indicate 190 killed in action, 1,515 wounded in action, and 24 missing in action. On Tinian our troops have buried 5,544 enemy dead to date, and have taken more than 400 prisoners of war.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aug 11th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-25s bomb an encampment area and underground shelters at Kadu; 4 others abort because of bad weather; 6 P-40s attack a Japanese-occupied temple at Shwekyina and Japanese HQ at Bhamo.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-24s bomb Changsha, 16 B-25s pound Hengyang and 40+ P-51s and P-40s bomb bridges, villages, warehouses, trucks, troops, and other targets of opportunity in the Hengyang area; 26 P-40s attack targets of opportunity at or near Chuting, Puchou, and Yungfengshih.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Makin based B-25s hit Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 312th BG A-20s hit shipping off Urarom and loose 3 A-20s shot down by AA fire: A-20G "Hot Box" 43-9392. They also hit Wandammen Bay and barges and a radar station along the coast of Geelvink Bay; A-20s pound Japanese HQ and bivouac areas S of Sawar, A-20s and B-25s bomb forces at Haur village while P-39s hit the Kairiru Island barge terminal, coastal guns at several points, and troops, supplies, and buildings from But to Rocky Point; the 2nd Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi with B-24s; and the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Nadzab, begins operating from Biak Island with F-5s. 

USA: An electric-powered rescue hoist is installed on a USCG HNS-1 helicopter at CGAS Floyd Bennett Field, New York. During the ensuing 4-day test period, in which flights are conducted over Jamaica Bay, the feasibility of rescuing personnel from the water and of transferring personnel and equipment to and from underway boats is demonstrated. In late September, a hydraulic hoist, which overcomes basic disadvantages of the electric hoist, is installed and successfully tested, leading to its adoption for service use.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 506, AUGUST 11, 1944
1. Iwo Jima in the Volcano group was bombed by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 9 August (West Longitude Date). Forty seven tons of bombs were dropped on the airfield and adjacent installations, and fires were started. Several enemy fighters attempted to intercept our force but did no damage, although anti aircraft fire caused minor damage to three Liberators.
2. On the same day more than a hundred Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Mille atoll, dive bombing and strafing defense installations. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Catalina search planes during the night of 8 9 August conducted harassing raids against other enemy positions in the Marshalls.
3. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru Island on 9 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aug 12th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s and 2 F-7As over Paramushiru and Shimushu Islands hit targets which include shipping in Higashi Banjo Strait and buildings and runway on Suribachi; enemy fighters give battle; the B-24s score 3 kills and 13 probables and damaged; 6 more B-25s fly an uneventful shipping sweep and take photos over Shimushiru Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 20 fighter-bombers hit Shwekyina, damage a bridge near Manla, bomb railroad yards at Pinwe, strafe a river boat near Bhamo, and attack troops in the Myothit area; 24 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Taungni-Pinbaw area. The 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth Air Force, arrives at Pomigliano, Italy with P-61s; the squadron will fly missions in the MTO for training before arriving in the CBI Theater.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s bomb the railroad yards at Hengyang; 19 P-51s and P-40s hit targets of opportunity in this area; 39 P-40s attack various targets of opportunity at Chiuchiang, Yungfengshih, Loyang, Siangtan, and Tengchung.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s hit shipping, seaplane base, and Susaki Airfield at Chichi Jima. B-25s pound Pagan while P-47s hit Rota Island. B-24s from the Marshall Islands bomb Truk Atoll while Gilbert Island-based B-25s pound Nauru Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, long-range reconnaissance is greatly increased thanks to the strategic position of newly acquired Schouten Islands bases; B-24s pound the airfield at Babo while B-25s and P-39s hit Nabire Airfield; other P-39s attack defenses at Mansinam Island and shore concentrations along W Geelvink Bay; P-47s support ground operations in the area of Sansapor Point by bombing Dore; A-20s and P-47s hit forces and targets of opportunity in the Sarmi area and along the Metimedan River; A-20s and P-39s attack troops at Haur, coastal targets in cooperation with motor torpedo (PT) boats, and fuel dumps at Boram; and the 321st and 400th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 90th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Nadzab to Biak Island with B-24s.

INDIAN OCEAN: German submarine U-198 is sunk about 169 nautical miles wnw of the Seychelles Islands (3.35S, 52.49E) by depth charges from the British frigate HMS Findhorn (K 301) and the Indian sloop HMIS Godavari (U 52). All 66 crewmen in the U-boat are lost. 

ALASKA: US President Franklin D Roosevelt concludes his inspection of naval facilities in the Pacific and departs Puget Sound, Washington for Washington, DC.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aug 13th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, of 3 B-24s departing Shemya during the night of 12/13 Aug, 1 aborts while the other 2 bomb the Kashiwabara staging area on Paramushiru; later 6 B-25s fly a shipping sweep E of the N Kurils during which a fighter is downed. Lost is B-24D "Li'l Deicer" 41-11850 the force lands at Ilak. 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 fighter-bombers hit troops and supplies at Mankwi, Myothit, and Tali; 7 others knock out a bridge at Kyauktalon and damage another near Namkwin; 26 fighter-bombers attack the village of Pinwe and hit targets of opportunity near Mawlu and Pinbaw; 9 B-25s strike a bomb storage area at Pinwe considerably damaging the village.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 30+ B-25s bomb Tungling, Sinsiang, and Hengyang, Pailochi Airfield, shipping at Takao harbor and nearby coastal areas; 3 cargo vessels are claimed sunk; 51 P-40s and P-51s attack trucks, bridges, railroad yards, troops, and other targets of opportunity in the Hengyang area; 18 P-40s and P-38s pound Tengchung; 50+ other P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s attack troops, bridges, railroad tracks, shipping, trucks, and other targets of opportunity at several locations including Lienhwa, Siangsiang, Sinshih, Puchou, Tungyangtun, Hengshan, Weichow Island, Luichow Peninsula, Tingka, Mangshih, Nanchang, Puchi, and along the Yunglo River.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather in the SWPA curtails operations. B-24s bomb bivouacs and supply dumps at Manokwari; bombers hit a Cape Wom storage area while P-39s cooperate with PT boats to hit Dagua personnel areas and Suain coastal positions; P-47s and P-39s hit Cape Wom, troops at Ulban, Matapau, and Suain, and support ground forces at Sarmi. Lost is P-39Q 42-19933; and C-47s complete nearly 90 missions to Owi and other forward bases.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 507, AUGUST 13, 1944
1. Extensive bombing raids were carried out by the Central Pacific and North Pacific shore based air forces on 10 and 11 August (West Longitude Dates).
2. One enemy patrol vessel was sunk and another damaged near Paramu¬shiro Island by two Liberators of the 11th AAF during daylight on 10 Au¬gust.
3. Chichi Jima in the Bonins was attacked by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 11 August, which bombed the airfield and a cargo ship in the harbor. The enemy made no attempt at interception and antiaircraft fire was meager.
4. Pagan Island in the northern Marianas was hit by Mitchell medium bombers of the 7th AAF on 11 August, damaging gun positions and runways.
During the day a single 7th AAF Liberator also bombed the Island. Anti¬aircraft fire was moderate.
5. Gun positions on Rota Island were bombed and strafed by 7th AAF Thunderbolt fighters on 11 August. More than 50 tons of bombs were dropped.
6. A single Navy Liberator bombed Truk atoll, and 7th AAF Mitchells bombed Ponape in the Caroline Islands on 11 August.
7. In the Marshall Islands, more than eighty tons of bombs were dropped on remaining enemy positions by Dauntless dive bombers and Cor¬sair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing on 10 August, hitting coastal defense guns and other defense installations. On the same day Wotje in the Marshalls was attacked by 7th AAF Liberators. In the foregoing operations one Dauntless dive bomber and one Liberator were damaged but all of our planes returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aug 14th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, B-25s bomb Mohnyin and Indaw; 18 P-51s pound targets in the Myothit area; 46 other fighter-bombers hit various N Burma targets including Naba junction, the active area near Pinbaw, a building and targets of opportunity at Thaikwagon, a command post at Hopin, a motor pool at Nansiaung Forest, ammunition and other supplies in the Mohnyin area, and bridges S of Bhamo one of which is slightly damaged; and the 2d Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Dinjan, India to Shingbwiyang with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-25s blast Lungling while 16 P-40s hit a fortified pass and targets of opportunity to the S; 12 B-25s bomb the railroad yards at Siangtan; 31 P-40s and P-51s hit the railroad yards, river shipping, and general targets of opportunity at Hengyang; 13 P-40s attack Tengchung; 13 others hit trucks, troops, and rivercraft at Pailochi and Sinying and 4 bomb a bridge at Hsenwi.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): The Seventh Air Force is reorganized as a "mobile tactical airforce" retaining only units that will function in the combat area; the VII Bomber Command includes the 11th, 30th and 494th Bombardment Groups (Heavy), and the 41st Bombardment Group (Medium); the VII Fighter Command includes the 15th, 21st (in Hawaii) and 318th Fighter Groups and the 6th Night Fighter Squadron; the recently activated VII Air Service Area Command is composed of 4 service groups; and the 9th Troop Carrier and 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadrons assigned directly to HQ Seventh Air Force. Saipan-based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima and B-25s hit Pagan and P-47s hit Rota Island. From the Marshall Islands, B-25s hit Ponape Island and B-24s bomb Wotje Atoll. HQ VII Bomber Command moves from Kwajalein to Saipan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s and B-24s attack Ternate, AA positions, oil dumps, barracks, supply areas, and other targets throughout the Halmahera Islands. In New Guinea, B-24s pound the airfield at Babo while A-20s and fighter-bombers, along with Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) aircraft, blasting bivouac, and troops at Terabu, Kaiten, and Wewak Point; and the 33d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Nadzab to Owi with B-24s.

ALASKA: In the Aleutians, the USN's Task Force 94 sorties from Attu to sweep the Kurile Islands but weather forces the ships to return to port.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 508, AUGUST 15, 1944
1. Paramushiro Island was attacked by 11th AAF Liberators on 11 August (west longitude date). Shipping near the island and the airstrip at Suribachi were bombed. Of 15 to 20 enemy fighters which attempted inter¬ception, three were shot down, five were probably shot down, and two were damaged. On 12 August Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed defense installations at Araido Island, and sunk a nearby patrol vessel by strafing. On the same day a single Ventura bombed Shimushu. Several enemy fighters attempted to intercept our force but did not press home their attacks, although damaging three Venturas. One enemy fighter was damaged.
2. Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked by 7th AAF Liber¬ators on 13 August. More than 35 tons were dropped on the airfield and ad¬jacent installations. Antiaircraft fire was meager but an aggressive group of enemy fighters intercepted our force and one Liberator was lost.
3. Pagan Island in the northern Marianas was hit by Mitchell bombers of the 7th AAF on 13 August, hitting gun positions and runways. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
4. Rota Island was bombed and strafed on the same day.
5. Nauru Island was bombed by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, on 13 August, and Marine Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters hit remaining enemy positions in the Marshalls on the same day.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aug 15th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ P-51s, P-47s, P-40s, and A-36s hit numerous N Burma targets including general targets of opportunity in the Bhamo area, a monastery at Pegu, troops E of Mawhun, Loiwing and Lashio Airfield and rail targets between Naba and Hopin; close support strikes are flown for ground forces in the Pinbaw and Naba areas; and supply dumps at Mainghka are bombed and 2 villages N of Kazu are hit and burned out.

INDIA: In India, RAF Air Marshall William A Coryton assumes command of the Third Tactical Air Force, a major component of the Eastern Air Command; tactical air force functions remain under Coryton until it is dissolved on 4 December 1944.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb Kutkai, demolishing 2 large buildings and leaving 14 burning; 35 P-40s attack Tingka, Hsenwi, Lungling, and Tengchung; and nearly 100 P-40s and P-51s attack troops, horses, trucks, river shipping, artillery pieces, warehouses, and general targets of opportunity in or near Sungpai, Sinshih, Hengyang, Chaling, Leiyang, Sinyang, Siangtan, Hukow, and Changsha. In French Indochina, 4 P-40s hit coastal shipping at Hongay and Nam Dinh.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Lolobata Airfield on Halmahera Island and B-25s attack shipping in the Ternate Island area, setting a 1,200-ton vessel afire and damaging several luggers and barges; aircraft on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity in the Ceram Island area and Tanimbar. P-39s dive-bomb AA positions at Wewak Point; HQ V Bomber Command moves from Nadzab to Owi; HQ XIII Fighter Command moves from Guadalcanal to Sansapor; HQ 347th Fighter Group and 339th Fighter Squadron move from Stirling to Sansapor with P-38s; and the 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group moves from the Russells to Middleburg with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aug 16th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, as the last Japanese resistance in India ceases, 16 B-25s bomb Indaw; 20 P-51s hit airfields at Lashio, Nawnghkio, Shwebo, Anisakan, and Onbauk; 37 P-40s and P-51s hit strong points, pillboxes, and machinegun positions in the Pinbaw area; 19 P-47s and P-51s attack targets of opportunity at Katha, a bridge S of Bhamo, the town of Tagwin, railroad targets of opportunity between Naba and Hopin, an enemy-held monastery, and an ammunition dump at Pegu; and the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Barrackpore, India, sends a detachment to operated from Tingkawk Sakan with F-5s.

INDIA: In India, the last IJA troops retreat to Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-25s bomb the Wanling area and warehouses while 12 hit the Chaling area and warehouses at Siangtan; 90 P-40s and P-51s hit bridges, fortified positions, troops, trucks, rivercraft, supplies, gun positions, and other targets of opportunity in the Hsenwi and Lungling areas and in the widespread area around Tunating Lake and the C
Yangtze River.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan hit Chichi Jima and Pagan. Marshall Island-based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Molucca Islands, B-24s and B-25s bomb Miti and Lolobata Airfields on Halmahera Island, warehouses and shipping facilities on Ternate, shipping in Wasile and Veda Bays, and Japanese positions on Tanimbar Is; and off Alor Island, Sunda Islands, B-25s sink small vessel. In New Guinea, bombers hit installations at Ajoe; A-20s support ground forces in the Maffin Bay area while P-39s hit troops and positions from Manokwari to Windissi and bomb the airfield at Ransiki, Moemi, and Waren. The 13th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based at Espiritu Santo begins operating from Los Negros with C-47s.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 510, AUGUST 16, 1944
1. Fifty seven tons of bombs were dropped on defense installations at Eten and Moen Islands in Truk atoll by 7th AAF Liberators on 13 August (west longitude date). Seven to nine enemy fighters intercepted and one of these was destroyed and 3 damaged. All of our planes returned although several suffered damage. There were no casualties.
2. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed the airstrips at Nauru on 13 and 14 August, and on 13 August a Catalina harassed bivouac areas at Wotje and Maloelap. On 14 August Mitchell bombers of the 7th AAF attacked the airfield and gun positions at Ponape, and on the same day Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters hit coastal defense positions r at Mille atoll. All of our planes returned from these operations.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aug 17th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 47 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Pinbaw area; 9 B-25s bomb Katha; 12 fighter-bombers pound the town areas of Nanyinbya and Bilumyo; and 12 other fighter-bombers attack artillery positions and storage areas in the Momauk area. India is cleared of all Japanese forces.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 B-24s blast Yoyang; 18 B-25s bomb the railroad yards and storage area at Chiuchiang and 4 hit the road and airfield in the Hengyang area and storage buildings at Nanyo; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on offensive reconnaissance attack town areas, bridges, hangars, supply dumps, railroad targets, and road and river traffic in E Burma, around Hsenwi, Tungling, and Tengchung, and throughout the Tungling Lake-C Yangtze River area, particularly in the Hengyang area. In French Indochina, 8 P-40s attack shipping in the Haiphong area and between Dong Trieu and Ha Duong.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan Island bomb Iwo Jima. Makin based B-25s hit Ponape.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound airfields on Ambon and Ceram Islands and Boeroe Island in the Sunda Islands. B-25s strafe installations at Dili Moloe Island and Kai Islands in the Molucca Islands; and B-25s sink a transport vessel off Halmahera Island. In New Guinea, A-20s bomb Klamono oil fields while fighter-bombers hit gun positions, storage areas, and other targets at Ransiki and Manokwari and troop concentrations along the N shore of MacCluer Gulf; on Biak Island P-40s, supporting ground forces landing at Wardo, pound shore positions and troops inland as the enemy remnants on Biak Island break up into small groups; P-39s strafe troops from Cape Wom to the the Dandriwad River and near But, and hit gun positions at Marubian; HQ 5th Bombardment Group moves from Los Negros to Wakde; HQ 22d Bombardment Group moves from Nadzab to Owi; and the 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, moves from Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands to Middleburg Island with P-38s.

NEW GUINEA: The last significant Japanese force on Numfoor, New Guinea is largely destroyed.

INDIA: The Indian Viceroy Viscount Wavell rejects Gandhi's request to discuss war support in return for Indian independence.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 511, AUGUST 17, 1944
1. Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands was attacked by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 15 August (West Longitude Date). The seaplane base and ad¬jacent installations were bombed. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense.
2. Maug Island in the northern Marianas was bombed on 15 August. Pagan Island was also bombed and strafed the same day.
3. Before daylight on 13 August Liberators of the 11th AAF bombed enemy supply facilities at Paramushiru Island. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
4. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed the runways at Nauru Island, and Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing at¬tacked Maloelap atoll on 15 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aug 18th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s and P-51s knock out a road bridge, attack town areas, and hit general targets of opportunity in the Bhamo area; 4 P-47s knock out both approaches to a bridge in Hsenwi; a troop concentration in Moda is pounded by 15 P-47s and P-51s and an A-36; 39 P-47s, P-40s and P-51s closely support ground forces in various Pinbaw area sectors; 8 P-47s sweep Lashio Airfield, strafing several targets of opportunity.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb storage areas at Mangshih; 6 pound a storage area at Changsha; 60+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack troops, town areas, bridges, and other targets of opportunity in E Burma; Lashio, Burma; the Tengchung, Lungling, and Mangshih areas; and in the Tungting Lake-C Yangtze River area at points including Yoyang, Chaling, Yuhsien, Hengshan, Chuchou, and Hsuchang.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan Island bomb and strafe Pagan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Armed reconnaissance missions continue over wide stretches of the SWPA including Ambon-Ceram, Palau Islands, and Halmahera Islands; several targets of opportunity are attacked. In New Guinea, fighter-bombers and A-20s pound troops and a storage area at Suain and hit defensive lines near Sarmi. The detachment of the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, operating from Los Negros with P-61s, returns to base on Guadalcanal. Lost is F-5 44-23227.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 515, AUGUST 18, 1944
1. Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked by 7th AAF Liberators on 16 August (West Longitude Date). Buildings, storage facilities, and in¬stallations near the airfield were bombed. Several enemy fighters were air¬borne but did not succeed in intercepting our force. Antiaircraft fire was meager. All of our aircraft returned. On the night of 15 16 August a single Liberator bombed Iwo.
2. Fighter planes attacked Rota and Pagan Islands on 16 August, bomb¬ing and strafing gun positions and the airstrips. Antiaircraft fire was light at Rota and moderate at Pagan.
3. Warehouse areas on Dublon Island in Truk atoll were bombed by 7th AAF Liberators the same day, causing large explosions and fires. One of six intercepting fighters was shot down, and 3 were damaged. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
4. Nauru Island was attacked by Navy Venturas on 16 August, while Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing hit defense installations at Mille atoll in the Marshalls on the same day.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aug 19th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, a weather sortie and a 4-plane shipping sweep are flown with negative results. Lost is PV-1 49507 

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 P-47s support ground forces SW of Thaikwagon; and 4 others strafe trucks carrying troops between Bhamo and Myothit.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 B-24s bomb Puchi, severely damaging the warehouse area; 11 B-25s hit Sienning; 3 hit railroad tracks and runway N of Hengyang; and 70+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack river shipping, troops, trucks, and other targets of opportunity at or near Pengtse, Hengyang, Chaling, Yoyang, Siangtan, and Changsha.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based P-47s bomb installations on Anatahan Island, Mariana Islands and drop fire-bombs on Tinian Island to aid ground forces in mopping-up operations.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Weather restricts operations. In New Guinea, P-40s bomb the port of Napido; P-39s bomb and strafe coastal positions along the W shore of Geelvink Bay; A-20s operating in force in support of ground troops pound targets in the Sawar-Sarmi sector; P-39s support ground forces in Wewak area; HQ 86th Fighter Wing moves from Toem to Sansapor; and the 72d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Momote Airfield to Wakde Island with B-24s.

BORNEO: USN submarine USS Redfin lays mines off British Sarawak. 

SOUTH CHINA SEA: Two USN submarines sink three Japanese ships off the west coast of Luzon, Philippine Islands:
- USN submarine attacks on Japanese convoy HI 71, begun the previous day, continue as USS Bluefish sinks fast fleet tanker/seaplane carrier HIJMS Hayasui, about 57 nautical miles W of Vigan in position 17.34N, 119.23E, and damages hospital ship Awa Maru about 50 nautical miles W of Vigan in position 17.36N, 119.38E.
- USS Spadefish sinks a Japanese landing craft depot repair ship about 82 nautical miles NNW of Vigan, in position 8.48N, 119.47E.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aug 20th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Aleutian Islands, 4 B-25s fly a negative shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-47s and P-51s fly close support strikes for ground forces immediately S of Thaikwagon; 4 P-51s hit targets of opportunity at Myintha and Aledaw; and the detachment of the 88th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, operating from Myitkyina with P-47s returns to base at Shingbwiyang.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s and 7 P-40s damage buildings and a pontoon bridge and strafe about 30 sampans in the Hengyang area; 13 P-40s hit buildings, trucks, and river shipping in the Hengshan area; and 60+ P-40s and P-51s attack numerous trucks, rivercraft, and general targets of opportunity at Tingka, Anjen, Yangtien, S of Yoyang, between Hankow and Chinchiang, and between Sinshih and Changsha.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 61 Chengtu, China-based B-29s bomb the Imperial Iron and Steel Works at Yawata, Japan during the day, followed by 10 more during the night of 20/21 Aug, 5 hitting targets other than the primary. Intercepted by 87 JAAF fighters. In addition to the twin-engine fighters of the 4th FR, these included Ki-84s of the 16th Flying Brigade (51st and 52nd FRs), Ki 61s of the 59th FR and a few (Ki-43s fighters of the 48th FR. The Japanese navy was represented by 33 Zero fighters and four Gekko night fighters from 352nd Kokutai. Japanese army fighters claimed 12 sure victories for two fighters lost. Navy fighters claimed four including two by Lt (j.g.) Sachio Endo whose Gekko went down in a crash landing with Endo surviving. B-29 claimed 15 Japanese fighters destroyed. 14 B-29s are lost, including 1 to AA and 4 to enemy aircraft (1 by air-to-air bombing and 1 by ramming); B-29 gunners claim 17 air victories. Lost are: B-29 42-24474, B-29 "Praying Mantis" 42-6286 , B-29 "O'Reily's Daughters" 42-6264.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s hit Yap for the first time. A B-24 bombs Alamagan Island, Mariana Islands while P-47s pound Pagan Island. Marshall Islands-based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the town and airfield at Namlea, Buru Island and others pound personnel areas and warehouses at Tobelo, Halmahara Island. In New Guinea, B-25s bomb Langgoer Airfield; P-39s hit Windissi and enemy shipping off Manokwari while P-40s pound gun positions, buildings and stores at Manokwari; other P-40s support ground forces by hitting troop concentrations at Napido; A-20s and fighter-bombers hit a personnel center near Marubian, supplies at Wom, and numerous targets during coastal sweeps in the Wewak general area; and the 23d and 31st Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Momote Airfield to Wakde Island with B-24s. The 528th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 380th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Fenton to Darwin with B-24s.

BIAK: MacArthur announces that the fighting has ended on Biak, New Guinea. Japanese casualties are 4,700 KIA and 220 POW. US casualties total 2550 KIA and WIA.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 517, AUGUST 20, 1944
1. Nauru Island was attacked on 17 August (West Longitude Date) by Mitchell medium bombers of the 7th AAF and Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two. Venturas again hit Nauru on 18 August. The airfield and gun emplacements were bombed. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
2. Rota and Pagan Islands in the Marianas were bombed and strafed by fighters on 17 and 18 August. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
3. Mille and Wotje in the Marshall Islands were bombed on 17 and 18 August by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing.
4. All of our planes returned from these operations.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aug 21st 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s knock out and damage 3 river bridges in the Mu area and at Hsipaw, 36 P-51s support ground forces near Pinlon, Ingyingon, and Nansankyin; and 8 P-51s bomb a storage area at Chyahkan. HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group and the 1st Combat Cargo Squadron arrive at Sylhet, India from the US with C-47s (first mission is 10 Sep).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-25s bomb Anjen and targets of opportunity in the surrounding area; 7 others attack Hengyang Airfield, the town of Nanyo, and several buildings and other targets of opportunity near Yangtien; 90+ fighter-bombers hit town areas, river and road traffic, and other targets of opportunity at Pengtse, Kinhwa, Tenchung, Anjen, Hengyang, and Yangtsishih; S of Sintsaing, N of Tungting Lake, between Hankow and Sinti, and in the Changsha area.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan Island hit Yap, P-47s bomb Pagan, and Makin based B-25s hit Nauru Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Molucca Islands, B-24s blast supply dumps and AA guns on the Wasile Bay coast; B-25s hit Kaoe Airfield and town on Halmahera Island and villages and supply areas on Karakelong Island. Fighter-bombers blast warehouses and other targets in the Manokwari area; A-20s and fighter-bombers hit supply dumps in the Sawar-Sarmi sector and attack troops along the coast, particularly from Babiang to Luain. The 419th Night Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, moves from Guadalcanal to Middelburg with P-61s (a detachment is operating from Noemfoor).

UK: The Dumbarton Oaks Conference begins. This conference marks the beginning discussions about a postwar assembly that will become the United Nations. Stettinius for the US, Cadogan for Britain and Gromyko for the USSR are in attendance. The conference will last through the 29th.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 519, AUGUST 21, 1944
1. Yap Island in the western Carolines was bombed by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 19 August (West Longitude Date). The airfield and adjacent installations were bombed. No attempt was made to intercept our force, and antiaircraft fire was meager.
2. On the same day our aircraft obtained direct hits on gun emplace¬ments and the dock at Pagan Island, and bombed Alamagan Island in the Marianas. Intense antiaircraft fire was encountered at Pagan Island.
3. Nauru Island was attacked on 18 and 19 August by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, hitting runways and gun positions. In the Marshall Islands on 19 August, Wotje and Mille atolls were bombed and strafed by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing against light opposition.
4. All of our aircraft returned from these operations.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 520, AUGUST 21, 1944
1. Paramushiru Island in the Northern Kuriles was attacked by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four on 19 August (West Longitude Date). The airfields were bombed and strafed. Three enemy fighters were airborne but did not attempt to intercept our force. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
2. Mopping up operations have continued in the Marianas since 9 August (west longitude date). During the period 11 17 August an additional 593 Japanese were killed on Guam Island. We lost 12 killed and 61 wounded in action during this period. With these additional losses inflicted on the enemy, plus the number buried and not previously announced, 14,067 of the enemy have been killed in the Guam campaign through 17 August, and more than a hundred made prisoner. During the same period an additional 187 Japanese were killed on Saipan Island, and 15 prisoners of war were taken, at a cost to us of 5 wounded and 1 missing. A total of 25,144 of the enemy had been buried through 16 August on Saipan. On Tinian Island 201 Japanese were killed during the period 11 17 August, and 15 prisoners taken. We lost 5 killed in action and 11 wounded in action. Enemy dead on Tinian now number 5,745.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aug 22nd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): P-51s and P-47s fly 53 sorties against Tengchung, China in support of attacking Chinese forces. In Burma, 28 P-47s attack buildings, supply dumps, troops, and gun positions near Ingyingon, Nansankyin, and Pinlon; 8 P-47s strafe targets of opportunity between Tingka, China and Bhamo; 2 rocket-firing P-51s seriously damage several buildings at Aledaw; and 9 B-25s bomb Hopin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 P-40s and P-38s hit bridges and road targets around Tingka, Mangshih, Loiwing, and Pangpying; and 6 others attack a landing strip and river traffic at an island near Foochow.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s bomb airfields on Yap and Pagan; P-47s also pound the airfield on Pagan and AA emplacements. Kwajalein-based B-24s hit Mille Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighter-bombers continue to blast supply and personnel targets in Manokwari and the surrounding areas; fighter-bombers again hit N coastal areas, including shipping facilities at Wewak, barge terminal on Mushu, and trains and troop positions at various coastal points; and the 370th, 371st, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Los Negros to Wakde with B-24s.
JAPAN: The Japanese government announces decrees conscripting women between 12 and 40 for war work.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 521, AUGUST 22, 1944
1. On 20 August (West Longitude Date) two Navy Liberator search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, found two enemy ships proceeding toward Marcus Island and carried out attacks at mast head level which resulted in setting fire to a medium cargo ship, left dead in the water and burning, and a small cargo ship, which was noticeably slowed and left heavily smoking. One Liberator suffered minor damage from antiaircraft fire.
2. On the same day Liberators of the 7th AAF bombed Yap Island, causing large fires and explosions among bivouac areas and buildings near the airfield. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
3. Truk atoll was attacked on 20 August, Liberators of the 7th AAF bombing warehouses and antiaircraft batteries at Dublon Island and other buildings on Moen Island. Seven to 8 enemy fighters intercepted. Two enemy fighters were damaged and two of our bombers were damaged. All of our planes returned.
4. Pagan and Rota Islands in the Marianas were bombed and strafed by our aircraft on 20 August.
5. Search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Wake Island and the airstrip at Ponape on 20 August. On the same day Mitchell medium bombers of the 7th AAF dropped twelve tons of bombs on the Ponape airstrip.
6. Nauru Island was attacked by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, hitting runways on 20 August.
7. Catalina search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two and Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshalls on 20 August, hitting Maloelap, Wotje and Mille atolls.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aug 23rd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 32 P-47s support British advances down the railroad in the Pinbaw area hitting gun positions, troops, and HQ buildings, immediately N of Pinbaw, and along Nansonti Creek; and 6 P-47s pound Onsansaing, and 8 P-51s bomb an encampment near Kadu. In China, 4 P-51s hit Lungling and Mangshih; 5 others attack guns, fuel dump, and other targets of opportunity along the Burma Road from Wanling to Lungling while 7 more hit buildings and vehicles during sweeps of the general Mangshih-Chefang area; and 12 P-51s hit targets of opportunity SW of Lungling and 2 P-40s strafe trucks at Chefang.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s and 21 fighter-bombers attack villages, compounds, other targets of opportunity near Hengyang, Lingyang, and Anjen; 40+ fighter-bombers hit villages, shipping, troops, supplies, and other targets of opportunity around Ichang, Yangtien, Siangtan, and Yiyang, and S of Sungpai and Siangyin; and the 529th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, moves from Dinjan, India to Pungchacheng with P-51s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA, Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb Yap and Iwo Jima while P-47s hit Pagan and Aguijan Islands, Mariana Islands. Gilbert Island-based B-25s attack Ponape Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound the Galela, Halmahera Island area; in New Guinea, B-24s hit Langgoer Airfield and Saumlakki; fighter-bombers hit the airfield at Nabire, Moemi, and Urarom, the village of Moari, and town of Manokwari; B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to attack barge hideouts, troops, villages, and general targets of opportunity around Wewak; HQ 18th Fighter Group and it's 12th and 70 Fighter Squadrons move from Guadalcanal and New Georgia (70th FS) to Sansapor with P-38s; and the 69th and 390th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), move from Stirling to Hollandia with B-25s.

RAAF - Shot down near Babo is P-40N A29-568.

PACIFIC: USN submarine USS Paddle sinks Italian merchant passenger/cargo ship SS Ada off Hamamatsu, Japan, in position 34.37N, 137.53E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Grayling delivers supplies to Filipino guerrilla forces on Panay Island. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 527, AUGUST 23, 1944
A Japanese convoy consisting of three cargo ships escorted by two de¬stroyers was attacked by two Navy search Liberators of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, on August 22 (West Longitude Date) near Chichi Jima in the Bonins. A bombing attack conducted at low level resulted in sinking two of the enemy cargo ships, and the third was left on fire. One Liberator was lost in this action.
Liberator bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Yap Island during daylight on August 21, bombing bivouac areas and airfield installations. Antiaircraft fire was meager. A single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator bombed Asor in the Ulithi Islands on the same day, encountering no opposition. All of our aircraft returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aug 24th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb Kangon; 3 P-47 flights support British troops NE of Pinbaw, hitting forces and gun emplacements near Namyin Te and Nansankyin; 4 P-47s bomb Nankan; and 4 P-51s strafe vehicles along the Shweli River and bomb a storage area S of Hopin.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, town areas, river and road traffic, railroad targets, and other targets of opportunity in or near Hengyang, Chuchou, Siangtan, and Yangtien are attacked by 8 B-25s and 25 P-40s; 19 other P-40s hit similar targets of opportunity at Yungeheng, Anjen, along the C Yangtze River, and S of Mangshih; and the 528th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, moves from Tingkawk Sakan, Burma to Shwangliu with P-51s.

AAF, POA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based P-47s pound Aguijan and Pagan Islands. Marshall Island-based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll while B-25s hit Nauru Island.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The advanced air echelon of Brigadier General Emmett O'Donnell Jr's HQ 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) arrives in the Mariana Islands with B-29s, the first Twentieth AF contingent to arrive; the ground echelon arrives by water on 16 Sep

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Shipping in Lembeh Strait, Celebes Island, is attacked by B-25s, while B-24s bomb Lolobata Airfield on Halmahera. HQ 307th Bombardment Group moves from Los Negros to Wakde; the 100th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), Thirteenth Air Force [attached to 42d Bombardment Group], moves from Stirling to Sansapor but continues operating from Hollandia with B-25; and the 340th and 341st Fighter Squadrons, 348th Fighter Group, move from Wakde to Noemfoor with P-47s.

RAAF - Lost on a strike against Babo is P-40N A29-631.

INDIAN OCEAN: A British naval force including carriers HMS Victorious and Indomitable, and battleship HMS Howe, under Admiral Moody, attack Padang in SW Sumatra.

PACIFIC: The USN submarine USS Harder is sunk by Japanese Coast Defense Vessel No. 22 off the west coast of Luzon. 
USN submarine sink four Japanese merchant ships.
(1) USS Ronquil attacks a Japanese convoy, sinking an army cargo ship off Keelung, Formosa, and a merchant cargo ship off Sankaku Island;
(2) USS Sailfish attacks Japanese convoy in Luzon Strait, sinking a transport
(3) USS Seal sinks a merchant cargo ship off the southeast coast of Hokkaido, Japan.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 528, AUGUST 24, 1944
1. Paramushiru Island in the northern Kuriles was bombed by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four on 20 August (West Longitude Date). Direct hits were obtained in storage areas, a small vessel offshore was sunk aped another damaged. One of 7 intercepting enemy fighters was shot down. Antiaircraft fire was meager, and all of our aircraft returned.
2. Yap Island in the western Carolines was attacked by 7th AAF Liberators on 22 August. Bivouac areas and facilities near the airfield were bombed through meager antiaircraft fire.
3. Pagan and Rota Islands in the Marianas were attacked by our aircraft on 21 and 22 August, and Aguijan Island was hit on 22 August.
4. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru island on 21 and 22 August, concentrating on the airstrips.
5. Neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshalls continued, with Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing striking at Wotje on 21 and 22 August and at Mille atoll on 21 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aug 25th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 1 B-24 flies reconnaissance over Shasukotan, Onnekotan, and Harumukotan Islands but drops no bombs due to accurate AA fire.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb Kondangyi; 4 P-47s knock out a bridge S of Bhamo and hit several targets of opportunity in the area; 2 P-51s bomb a probable factory at Hopin; 6 flights of P-51s attack buildings and targets of opportunity at Pinlon and Kyagyigon; 32 other P-51s support ground forces at Ingyingon and along the Hsai-hkao and Namsang River; and the detachment of the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, ceases operating from Myitkyina with P-40 and returns to base at Kisselbari, India (the squadron is operating from Tingkawk Sakan).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb Kowloon docks in Hong Kong; 3 B-25s and 12 P-40s hit buildings, troop compounds, and general targets of opportunity in the Yangtien area; 4 B-25s and 21 P-40s attack similar targets in and around Anjen; 2 B-25s bomb the fighter strip at Leiyang and 2 others hit the town of Nanyo; 40 P-51s and P-40s attack a wide variety of targets of opportunity throughout the Hengyang, Siangyin, Siangtan, and Siangsiang areas, Chenghsien, Lishui, Samshui, Chiangmen, Luichow Peninsula, and the Red River delta.

AAF, POA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan hit the airfield on Iwo Jima while P-47s blast AA positions and troops on Pagan Island. A B-24 bombs Yap. Gilbert Island-based B-25s bomb Ponape.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike Koror and Malakal Islands, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands; B-24s pound Lolobata; B-25s on a shipping sweep over Lembeh Strait, Celebes Island claim a merchant ship sunk and hit several small vessels. In the Lesser Sunda Islands a few B-25s on a shipping sweep attack several small vessels. In New Guinea, A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Babo Airfield, Sagan, and Otawiri; P-39s strafe troops near But; the 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Momote Airfield to Wakde Island; and the 822d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak Island with B-25s. Lost is P-47D 42-75883.

NEI: Bob Hope was at Biak on 25 August 1944 putting on a special show for the Air Corps. He is seen in the "Jolly Rogers" staff car holding a captured Japanese flag which was presented to him. The Jolly Roger's squadron got all the limelight.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 530 AUGUST 25, 1944
1. Iwo Jima in the Bonin Islands was bombed by Liberators of the 7th AAF during the night of 23 24 August (West Longitude Dates). Meager anti¬aircraft fire was encountered and there was no interception.
2. Pagan and Aguijan Islands in the Marianas were attacked on 23 August. Gun positions, storage facilities and buildings were bombed. Several fires were started.
3. Ponape Island was bombed on 23 August by Mitchell medium bombers of the 7th AAF, and on 22 and 23 August Navy Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked enemy installations at Nauru Island. A Search Liberator of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Ponape on 22 August.
4. Wake Island was bombed on 22 August by a Fleet Air Wing Two search plane, and further neutralization raids were carried out against enemy ob¬jectives in the Marshalls by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing, and by 7th AAF Liberators.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 26th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 3 B-24s hit the Kashiwabara staging area on Paramushiru Island during the early morning, starting several fires; later 6 B-25s strafe and bomb the E coast of the N Kurile Islands, sinking a patrol boat; 1 out of 4 interceptors and one of the B-25s are hit; 7 more B-24s bomb targets on Kashiwabara and on Otomari Cape, including docks, piers, boats, and a fuel dump. 6 P-38s unsuccessfully attempt to intercept 4 unidentified aircraft W of Attu Island.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), moves from Kurmitola to Dergaon, India with B-25s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-24s bomb a storage area at Amoy; 3 B-25s bomb a barracks area near Wenchow harbor and damage a bridge near Sincheng; 31 fighter-bombers attack railroad targets, troops, sampans, and other targets of opportunity in or near Yangtien, Yungfengshih, Siangsiang, Anjen, Laiyuan, Kinhwa, and Pengtse.

AAF, POA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based B-24s bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima. P-47s blast AA guns and troops on Pagan and Aguijan. A B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Woleai and Yap.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Koror and Peleliu Airfield. Other B-24s bomb Haroekoe and Liang Airfields on Ambon. In New Guinea, A-20s in close ground support hit troop concentrations in the Sarmi sector; fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity in the Wewak and Suain areas; P-39s maintain patrols over the W shore of Geelvink Bay; HQ 348th Fighter Group moves from Wakde to Noemfoor; the 6th and 21st Troop Carrier Squadrons, 374th Troop Carrier Group, move from Garbutt Field and Archerfield, Australia respectively to Nadzab with C-47s; and the 823d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak Island with B-25s.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 531, AUGUST 26, 1944
1. Forty seven tons of bombs were dropped on Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands by Liberators of the 7th AAF during daylight on 24 August (West Longitude Date). Three of approximately ten intercepting enemy fighters were destroyed, and one was damaged. Two Liberators were damaged. Antiaircraft fire ranged from moderate to intense.
2. In the Marianas, Rota Island was attacked by our aircraft on 23 August, and Pagan and Aguijan Islands were bombed on 24 August. Gun positions and other defense installations were the targets.
3. A single 7th AAF Liberator bombed barracks on Yap Island in the western Carolines on 24 August, encountering meager anti aircraft fire.
4. Nauru Island was attacked by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two on 23 August, and on 24 August Venturas and 7th AAF Mitchells again heavily bombed the runways, gun positions, and the town.
5. In the Marshalls, Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed barracks and gun emplacements at Mille atoll on 23 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 27th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb and photograph Kashiwabara, Parmushiru Island in 2 raids; and 4 B-25s on a shipping sweep E of the N Kurile Islands bomb and strafe picket boats damaging 1 and leaving another sinking.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinbaw area, hitting Kondangyi and troops and strongpoints near Pinbaw; and the 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Moran, India to Tingkawk Sakan with P-47s. In India, the 2d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, arrives at Sylhet from the US with C-47s.

BURMA: The British 36th Division, continues down the Mogaung-Mandalay railroad corridor and captures Pinbaw.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s bomb Hengyang, Tien Ho, White Cloud, and Pailochi Airfields; 9 others hit road and river traffic in the Yoyang, Hankow, Changsha, and Hengyang areas; 120+ P-40s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity in the above areas plus Yangtien, Chachiang, Anjen, Leiyang, Sintsiang, Siangsiang, and Siangtan, damaging or destroying numerous trucks, many rivercraft and hitting several troop concentrations.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): A Saipan based B-24 bombs Iwo Jima while another, after photo reconnaissance of Woleai Atoll, bombs Yap. P-47s bomb AA positions on Pagan Island and strafe buildings on Alamagan Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighter-bombers hit Miti and airfields at Babo, Ransiki, Sagan, and Manokwari. Lost is P-38J 42-104359. Fighter-bombers hit bivouacs near Boram, troops between Abau and Boikin, and a fuel dump and barges at Kairiru Island; and the 75th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), moves from Stirling to Hollandia with B-25s. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Stingray lands men and supplies on Luzon to support guerilla operations against the Japanese.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 533, AUGUST 27, 1944
1. Liberators of the 7th AAF bombed the airfield and defense Installa¬tions at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on 25 August (West Longitude Date). More than 42 tons of bombs were dropped while the Liberators fought off 8 to 10 enemy fighters. Two fighters were destroyed and two damaged, and several Liberators were damaged. Antiaircraft fire was intense.
2. A single 7th AAF Liberator bombed Yap and Woleai Islands on 25 August. There was no opposition at Woleai, and only light antiaircraft fire at Yap.
3. Truk atoll was bombed by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 24 August.
Sixty four tons of bombs were dropped on defense installations. Eight enemy fighters intercepted, and one fighter was damaged. All of our planes returned.
4. In the Marshall Islands, Wotje and Mille were attacked on 24 August by Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing. Harassing raids were carried out during the night of 24 25 August against Wotje, Maloelap, Jaluit, and Mile. On 25 August Corsairs again bomber and strafed Mille and Maloelap.
5. Aguijan Island in the Marianas was bombed and strafed by our air¬craft on 25 August, starting several fires.
6. Ponape and Nauru Islands were attacked on 25 August, Ponape by Mitchell medium bombers of the 7th AAF and Nauru by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 28th 1944

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Brigadier General Haywood S Hansell, Jr assumes command of the XXI Bomber Command at Peterson Field, Colorado Springs, Colorado; Brigadier General Lauris Norstad succeeds Hansell as Chief of Staff of the Twentieth Air Force.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 P-47s bomb a tank pool at Momauk, while 5 others hit Myintha; and 2 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinbaw area.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-25s bomb Tien Ho, White Cloud, Hankow, and Pailochi Airfields; 8 more attack river and road traffic from Chiuchiang to Hankow and from Hengyang to Puchi; 32 P-40s pound targets of opportunity at Hengyang and Pailochi; 23 P-40s attack Taying storage buildings and 10 P-40s and P-51s hit Anjen and nearby targets of opportunity; and HQ 311th Fighter Group moves from Tingkawk Sakan, Burma to Pungchacheng.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s pound Iwo Jima by day and night. P-47s hit Pagan and Maug. A B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Yap. Gilbert Island-based B-25s strike Ponape Island; Marshall Islands-based B-24s hit Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit the airfield on Koror, and the seaplane base on Arakabesan. Lost is B-24J 44-40603. A-20s and fighter-bombers attack small vessels along the E coast of Ceram Island. Fighter-bombers hit Kokas, vessels off Point Karakra, barracks at Nabire, storage facilities at Moemi and Manokwari and Boram fuel dumps.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: The USN's Task Force 38, with eight fleet carriers and eight light aircraft carriers, sorties from Eniwetok Atoll to attack Japanese bases in the western Pacific in support of the upcoming invasion of the Palau Islands. The aircraft carriers, and their assigned groups, of TF 38 are
- Task Group 38.1 (TG-38.1)
USS Belleau Wood with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty One CVLG-21
USS Cowpens with CVLG-22
USS Hornet with Carrier Air Group Two CVG-2
USS Monterey with CVLG-28
USS Wasp with CVG-14
- TG 38.2
USS Bunker Hill with CVG-8
USS Cabot with CVLG-31
USS Independence with Night Light Carrier Air Group Forty Two [CVLG(N)-42]
USS Intrepid with CVG-18
- TG 38.3
USS Essex with CVG-15
USS Langley with CVLG-32
USS Lexington with CVG-19
USS Princeton with CVLG-27
- TG 38.4
USS Enterprise with CVG-20
USS Franklin with CVG-13
USS San Jacinto with CVLG-51

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 535, AUGUST 28, 1944
1. Liberators of the 11th AAF and Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Onekotan Island in the Kuriles in separate strikes on 26 August (West Longitude Date). In the first raid by Navy Venturas buildings on the island and several small craft offshore were bombed. Several enemy planes were airborne but did not attempt interception. Antiaircraft fire was meager. In the second raid by 11th AAF Liberators, warehouse facilities and piers were bombed. Several fires were started. All of our planes returned. On 25 August an enemy patrol vessel was sunk near Paramushiru Island by two Mitchell bombers of the 11th AAF. Two enemy fighters attacked the Mitchells, which probably destroyed one fighter. Both of our planes returned safely.
2. Pagan and Alamagan Islands in the Marianas were attacked by our aircraft on 26 August.
3. Yap and Woleai in the western Carolines were attacked by Navy Liberators of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two on 26 August. Fires were started in a supply area at Woleai. On the same day a single 7th AAF Liberator bombed Yap.
4. Runways and gun emplacements at Nauru Island were attacked by Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two on 25 and 26 August. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
5. In the Marshalls, Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 6th Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Mille atoll on 25 and 26 August. On 26 august Mille was bombed by Navy Catalina search planes, and a small motor launch near the atoll was sunk. Jaluit atoll was harassed by bombing during the night of 25 26 August.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 29th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s attack targets in Katha and hit 2 bridges just N of the town area; 8 P-51s attack Bilumyo; 5 P-47s destroy a road bridge at Mainghka and 5 others hit buildings in Bhamo; and HQ 80th Fighter Group moves from Nagaghuli to Tingkawk Sakan.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-24s escorted by 45 fighters, blast railroad yards at Yoyang; 15 B-25s bomb Pailochi, White Cloud, Tien Ho, and Hankow Airfields; 10 others hit trucks and other targets of opportunity from Hengyang to Yoyang, from Hankow to Chinchiang, and near Anjen; 18 P-40s hit a storage area and targets of opportunity around Tangyang; 17 attack trucks and buildings from Siangtan to Changsha; 14 P-40s claim 8 fighters downed over Shayang; 22 others attack trucks, supplies, and troops at Wuhu, Ichang, S of Isuho, SW of Lungling, and N of Hengshan; and the 491st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yankai, sends a detachment to operate from Liuchow with B-25s.

CHINA: The Japanese 11th Army, consisting of seven divisions, starts south down the railroad from Heng-Yang threatening USAAF Fourtheenth Air Force bases at Kweilin and Liuchow.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): INDIA: Major General Curtis Emerson LeMay becomes Commanding General USAAF XX Bomber Command, Twentieth Air Force, with HQ at Kharagpur, India. LeMay assumes command after Brigadier General LaVerne G Saunders is seriously injured in a non-operational flying accident. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima and Pagan Islands during the evening. P-47s strafe AA positions on Pagan while a B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Yap. Gilbert based B-25s bomb Nauru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Palau Islands, B-24s bomb Koror, and Malakal Islands, a seaplane base on Arakabesan Island, and supply area N of Ingesebus Airfield. B-24s bomb barracks at Amboina on Ambon and P-38s hit a seaplane base at Halong on the Celebes Island. In New Guinea, the 22d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Garbutt Field to Finschhafen with C-47s; and the 868th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), Thirteenth Air Force, moves from Los Negros to Noemfoor with B-24s (the squadron uses airborne radar for low-level attacks at night and PFF operations).

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 536, AUGUST 29, 1944
1. The airfield at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed on 27 August (West Longitude Date) by 7th AAF Liberators. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. During the night of 26 27 August a single Liberator of the 7th AAF bombed Iwo Jima, encountering no opposition.
2. Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked on 27 August by 7th AAF Liberators and in a separate strike on the same day was bombed and strafed fighter planes. Buildings and gun emplacements were the principal targets. Alamagan Island was also bombed on 27 August.
3. Yap Island in the western Carolines was attacked on 27 August by a single 7th AAF Liberator. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered.
4. Further neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshalls were conducted by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing on 27 August.
5. On 26 August Liberators of the 11th AAF bombed Paramushiru in the Kurile Islands, starting several fires.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 30th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Several P-47s bomb and strafe the town of Man Sai, Burma. The 3d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, arrives at Sylhet, India from the US with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-25s attack Hengyang, Pailochi, and Hankow Airfields, roads in the Nanyo and Changsha areas, and boats between Changsha and Hengyang, and Kichun and Wuhsueh; in the Kweiyi and Sintsiang areas 33 P-40s claim 58 trucks destroyed, 175 damaged, and at least 100 Japanese killed; 10 P-51s hit scattered targets of opportunity in the same areas; 21 P-40s hit barracks, trucks, and a bridge in the Siangsiang and Siangtan region; and 34 P-40s and P-51s attack a variety of targets, including railroad traffic and facilities, occupied areas, and trucks, at Yangtien, between Hengshan and Nanyo, NE of Ichang, SW Hengshan, and near Hengyang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): A B-24 on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bombs Yap. P-47s strafe positions and storage areas on Pagan. Kwajalein based B-24s hit Mille Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Koror and Malakal Islands are pounded by B-24s. B-24s hit Wasile Bay storage and personnel reas in the Moluccas Islands while B-25s make a low-level attack on Kaoe town. P-38s bomb oil tanks, barracks, and AA positions at Boela. P-47s hit Urarom runway and Manokwari storage area, P-38s bomb airfields at Babo and Ransiki, and P-39s hit targets of opportunity along the W coast of Geelvink Bay; HQ 58th Fighter Group moves from Saidor to Noemfoor; and HQ 403d Troop Carrier Group moves from Espiritu Santo to Los Negros. Lost is B-25C "El Aguila" 41-12515.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN submarine USS Narwhal lands 10-tons of supplies, two Filipino officers and 18 men in Dubut Bay in eastern Luzon.

RAAF - Lost after a strike on Babo Airfield is P-40N A29-610.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE 537, AUGUST 30, 1944
1. Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four attacked Paramushiru Island in the Kuriles and several enemy vessels discovered near the island on 27 August (West Longitude Date). One of the Venturas obtained a direct hit on a medium tanker, setting it afire. Another Ventura bombed a large cargo ship at Suribachi, causing a heavy explosion, while a third attacked an enemy patrol vessel. One Ventura was damaged in an engagement with three enemy fighters. On the same day two 11th AAF Liberators sank an enemy patrol vessel and badly damaged another near Paramushiro. Neither Liber¬ator was damaged.
2. During the night of 27 28 August Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked by 7th AAF Liberators which bombed the airfield. Two enemy fighters were airborne but did not attempt interception. In a second strike on 27 August 7th AAF Liberators attacked Pagan Island, causing fires. Fighter planes bombed and strafed Pagan on 28 August.
3. Nauru Island was attacked on 27 August by Ventura search planes of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two.
4. The airfields at Moen Island in Truk atoll were bombed by 7th AAF Liberators on 28 August. Seven enemy fighters intercepted our force and damaged one Liberator, but all of our planes returned.
5. Mitchells of the 7th AAF attacked Ponape Island on 28 August, while Corsair fighters and Dauntless diva bombers conducted further neutralization raids against Mille and Maloelap in the Marshalls on the same day.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aug 31st 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s bomb targets of opportunity at Katha and 3 hit bridges at Bawgyo and Hsenwi.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-24s bomb Takao harbor, damaging the dock area and claiming 2 tankers sunk. Lost are: B-24J 44-40783 and B-24J 44-40831; 14 B-25s attack Tien Ho, White Cloud, Kai Tek, and Hengyang Airfields; 8 B-25s attack numerous trucks S of Sintsiang and near Sinshih, hit roads S of Nanyo and damage a freighter near Sinshih; and 60+ fighter-bombers attack trucks, barracks, supplies, rivercraft, bridges and troops in or near Sinshih, Changsha, Yangtien, Hengyang, Nanyo, Siangtan, Teian, and Shihhweiyao.

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: The USN's Task Group 38.4, consisting of the aircraft carriers USS Enterprise (CV-6) with Carrier Air Group Twenty (CVG-20), USS Franklin (CV-13) with CVG-13 and the light aircraft carrier USS San Jacinto (CVL-30) with Light Carrier Air Group Fifty One (CVLG-51) plus supporting ships, launches aircraft against Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. The strikes are intended to neutralize Japanese installations there and provide a diversion in advance of planned operations in the Palau, Morotai, and Philippine areas. Off Iwo Jima, F6Fs from USS Franklin sink a merchant ship and an auxiliary minesweeper. The strikes are repeated on 1 and 2 September.
AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan Island-based P-47s strafe gun positions at the airfield on Pagan. Yap and Pagan are bombed by single B-24s.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, the operations on Noemfoor and Sansapor are declared at an end. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USN Submarine USS Redfish lands supplies and evacuates people from Palawan Island. 

PHILIPPINE SEA: U.S. aircraft sink a Japanese merchant cargo ship about 45 nautical miles NNE off Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands, in position 24.46N, 141.19E. 

SOUTH CHINA SEA: U.S. submarines attack a Japanese convoy bound for Manila, Philippine Islands, and four ships are sunk about 40 nautical miles SSE of the southern tip of Formosa in the Luzon Strait. USS Barb sinks an auxiliary minesweeper and an army cargo ship. USS Queenfish sinks an army tanker and USS Sealion sinks a minelayer.

EAST CHINA SEA: USN submarine USS Seawolf sinks a Japanese army cargo ship and a merchant cargo ship about 180 nautical miles SSE of Shanghai, China, in position 28.30N, 123.05E.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 538, AUGUST 31, 1944
Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force and Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four attacked installations at Paramushiru Island in the Kuriles on the night of August 27 (West Longitude Date). Antiaircraft fire was meager and all of our aircraft returned.
Yap and Woleai Islands in the Western Carolines were bombed by a single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator on August 28 and 29. On both days antiaircraft fire was meager.
During the night of August 28 29 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was bombed on the night of August 28 29 and on August 29. Gun positions and storage facilities were hit and several fires started.
Mitchells of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed the airfield at Nauru Island on August 29. During the preceding night Nauru was attacked by a Catalina search plane of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two.
Mille Atoll in the Marshalls was attacked on August 29 by Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.

CINCPAC RELEASE NO. 539, AUGUST 31, 1944
Lieutenant General Millard F. Harmon, USA, has assumed command of all Army Air Force units operating in the Pacific Ocean Areas. His jurisdiction extends throughout the theater commanded by Admiral C. W. Nimitz, Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 1st 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 bombs Kashiwabara on Paramushiru , Kurile s during the night of 31 Aug/1 Sep; a B-25 bombs a shack on the SW coast of Paramushiru and sinks a nearby ship; and 5 other B-25s on this mission turn back due to overcast.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): A few P-47s attack Bhamo, Burma and strafe river boats in the area. In India, the 164th, 165th and 166th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), with UC-64s and L-5s, and the 319th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), with C-47s, are activated at Asansol and assigned to the 1st Air Commando Group.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-24s claim a small freighter sunk in Formosa Strait; 12 B-25s bomb Kai Tek Airfield, Hong Kong, and a supply depot S of Canton; B-25s hit a road S of Nanyo, a runway at Hengyang, and targets of opportunity near Anjen; 61 P-40s and P-51s attack bridges, roads, shipping, airfields, troops, and other targets of opportunity at or near Yangtien, Nanyo, Hengyang, Anjen, Changning, and Chiuchiang; and the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, moves from Guskhara to Kunming with F-5s. During Sep, the 528th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, based at Shwangliu, China with P-51s, sends detachments to operate from Hanchung and Liansshan.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based P-47s carry out rocket and strafing strike against Pagan. A single B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Yap and Marshall based B-24s bomb Truk.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 50+ B-24s bomb Sasa, Matina, and Likanan; others, failing to reach Mindanao, hit Beo in the Talaud Islands. Lost is B-24D 42-73453. Fighter- bombers hit Boela and Amahai Airfield. In New Guinea, A-20s, P-40s and B-25s bomb runways at Babo and Urarom; and HQ 374th Troop Carrier Group moves from Townsville, Australia to Nadzab.

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: USN Task Group 38.4 surface units, heavy cruiser USS New Orleans, light cruiser USS Biloxi and four destroyers, bombard Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. The Japanese do not return fire.

INDIAN OCEAN: In the Arabian Sea, German submarine U-859 sinks a 7,422 ton British merchant freighter about 725 nautical miles SSW of Karachi, India, in position 14.10N, 61.04E.
NEW GUINEA: In preparation for the invasion of the Philippines, General Douglas MacArthur's headquarters moves to Hollandia, Dutch New Guinea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN submarine USS Narwhal lands 10 tons of supplies, five Filipino officers and 18 enlisted men on the east coast of Luzon. The sub takes out four U.S. enlisted men.
Fifty five USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Likanan and Matina Airdromes on Mindanao.

UNITED KINGDOM: The British Chiefs of Staff propose an airborne and amphibious assault on Rangoon, Burma, in 1944. This operation is coded Operation DRACULA 

UNITED STATES: Selective Service announces that no men over 26 years old will be drafted (conscripted) during the rest of 1944.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 2nd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s hit targets along the Burma Road S of Wanling, including the road itself and bridges at Kawnghka and Namhpakka; another B-25 hits an alternate target, an area in Indaw; and 24 B-24s haul fuel to Kunming, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s bomb the runway at Hengyang Airfield; 30 P-40s attack gun positions, troop concentrations, and sampans in the Hengyang and Changning areas; 20 P-40s hit similar targets S of Changsha, W of Pengtse, and in the Siangtan area; and 12 P-51s damage a bridge at Yangtien.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Two Saipan based B-24s hit Yap and Pagan. P-47s hit AA positions on Pagan with rocket and strafing attacks. Marshall s-based B-25s bomb Ponape , Caroline and Nauru.
USN - Lost on a bombing mission against a radio installation on Chi Chi Jima is TBM Avenger 46214.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, 24 B-24s bomb supply and personnel areas at Lasang, 12 B-24s hit shipyards and personnel areas at Bunawan, and 22 B-24s hit Likanan Airfield. 345th BG sends 13 B-25s are sent to hit Langoan Airstrip, but when their fighter cover fails to arrive, they divert to hit troops, warehouses and shipyards along Lembeh Strait. Two are lost: B-25 "Mexican Spitfire" 41-30592 and B-25 "Hell's Fire". Two B-25s are damage and crassh land at Middleburg, one is repaired and returned to service, the other is scrapped. Other B-25s hit a position near Pitoe Airfield on S Morotai. B-24s bomb Koror , Palau. Fighter-bombers hit the Sorong area and forces at Cape Pus and Boikin. Lost on a training mission is B-25H 43-4341.

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: USN carrier-based aircraft of Task Group 38.4 again attack installations on Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. After recovering aircraft, TG 38.4 retires to participate in attacks in the Caroline Islands. A TBM Avenger of Torpedo Squadron Fifty One (VT-51) in USS San Jacinto (CVL-30) was shot down off Chichi Jima and the only survivor, the pilot, was rescued by the submarine USS Finback (SS-230). The pilot was Lieutenant (j.g.) George Herbert Walker Bush, A-V(N), USNR, who becomes the 41st President of the U.S. in 1989.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, operations in the of Wakde-Sarmi area were terminated. On Noemfoor Island, a second 7,000 foot (2 134 meter) runway was completed at Yebrurro (Kornasoren) Aerodrome. On the Vogelkop Peninsula, the first aircraft, a USAAF C-47 Skytrain, lands at Mar Airfield located just east of Biak. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 543, SEPTEMBER 2, 1944
1. On 31 August (West Longitude Date) a Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two while on routine patrol near Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands sighted and attacked an enemy convoy, consisting of two small cargo vessels and three sampans. One cargo vessel was sunk and the other damaged by strafing. Another Navy search plane on the same day strafed and sank a sampan near Jaluit Atoll.
2. Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked on 30 and 31 August. In these attacks heavy damage was done to gun emplacements and other defense Installations by rocket fire, bombing, and strafing. On both days antiaircraft fire was meager.
3. A single Liberator bomber of the 7th AAF bombed Yap Island in the western Carolines on 30 and 31 August, encountering moderate antiaircraft fire.
4. Mille atoll in the Marshalls was bombed on 30 August by Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing, plus two 7th AAF Liberators. Gun positions and buildings were hit. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
5. On 30 August a lone Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru, encountering no enemy anti aircraft fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 3rd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s attack and slightly damage the Tabpalai Bridge NE of Hsipaw; 1 B-25 knocks out the center span of a railroad bridge in the area and another causes considerable damage at Indaw. In India, HQ 33d Fighter Group moves from Pungchacheng, China to Nagaghuli; and the 4th Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, arrives at Sylhet from the US with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-24s pound marshalling yards at Nanking; 7 B-25s destroy at least 45 trucks and damage about 100 others during armed reconnaissance from Hengyang to Tungting Lake and Yoyang; 2 others bomb Hengyang Airfield; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s attack troops, railroad targets, bridges, and other targets of opportunity in areas around Changning, Hengyang, Sungpai, Chuki, Yangtien, Hengshan, and in French Indochina, near Haiphong, and in the Red River Valley.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima. P-47s hit Pagan and Maug with rockets. A single B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs Yap.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes, B-24s pound Langoan Airfield and Lembeh Strait warehouses and shipping. B-25s hit the village of Tobelo on Halmahera . Fighter-bombers hit oil tanks and a radio station at Boela. Fighter-bombers hit Babo, Warren and Nabire Airfield, Manokwari storage and personnel areas, strafe areas along MacCluer Gulf, and fly coastal sweeps in the Wewak area, strafing troops, supplies, and occupied areas. 42nd BG B-25s fly sweep over New Britain in search of targets of opportunity. Lost is B-25H 43-4513 that force lands. 
HQ XIII Bomber Command moves from Los Negros to Wakde; and the 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak with B-24s and F-7s.
USMC - Two Corsairs collide in an aerial collision. Lost is F4U 56260.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: A lone USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberator, on armed reconnaissance bombs, Yap in the Caroline Islands. 

EAST INDIES: On Celebes Island, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators attack two targets: 22 bomb Langoan Airfield and 37 bomb Lembeh Strait warehouses and shipping. B-25s hit the village of Tobelo on Halmahera Island. Fighter-bombers hit oil tanks and a radio station at Boela on Ceram Island. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: USAAF Fourteenth Air Force fighter-bombers attack targets near Haiphong, and in the Red River Valley. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts hit Pagan and Maug Islands with rockets.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighter-bombers hit Babo, Warren and Nabire Airfields, Manokwari storage and personnel areas, and strafe areas along Maccluer Gulf. Meanwhile, RAAF Kittyhawks conduct another strike against Babo Airfield and for the first time, carry a 1,500 pound (680 kilogram) bombload. The 50 percent increase in bombload was made possible by the sturdier build of the Kittyhawk Mk. IV (= USAAF P-40N) with which the squadron was equipped. 
In Northeast New Guinea, the fighters fly coastal sweeps in the Wewak area, strafing troops, supplies, and occupied areas. 

WAKE ISLAND: On Wake Island, the USN's Task Group 12.5 (Rear Admiral Allen E. Smith), comprising the small aircraft carrier USS Monterey (CVL-26), three heavy cruisers, and three destroyers, pound Japanese installations.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 4th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-25s fly an antishipping sweep close to Paramushiru and draw shore-based AA fire; 8 fighters intercept but there are no losses on either side.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 24 B-24s haul 32,000 US gallons (121,133 l) of fuel to Kunming, China; and though heavy rains curtail combat operations, 9 P-47s attack Bhamo and Myothit, Burma.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s blast sampan, barge, and motor launch concentrations in the Kweiyang area; 6 B-25s, with P-51 support, pound the Paishul and Lingling areas, considerably damaging the town of Lingling and killing an estimated 60 soldiers and 10 horses; 100+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance kill large numbers of troops and horses, pound river and road traffic, and a variety of other targets of opportunity in the E Burma-SW China region around Changning and Lungling and throughout areas mainly to the S of the Tungting Lake-Yangtze River section of inland SE China, mainly around Hengyang, Lingling, Leiyang, Yangtien, and Kiyang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 5 B-24s, on armed reconnaissance, snooper mission, and training flight, bomb Iwo Jima, Marcus, Yap and Pagan . P-47s hit Pagan with rockets and strafing attacks. In the Marshall s, B-24s from Kwajalein strike Wotje Atoll.

[SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather cancels most large-scale operations. In New Guinea, A-20s and B-25s hit Urarom Airfield and fighter-bombers attack Moemi and hit Napido. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Five USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators, on armed reconnaissance, bomb Yap Island. 

EAST INDIES: During the night of 4/5 September, 23 USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. 

MARCUS ISLAND: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Marcus Island in the North Pacific. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific. 

NEW GUINEA: Following an estimate by Australian Lieutenant General Sir Frank Berryman, Chief of Staff Advanced Headquarter Allied Land Forces South-West Pacific, that the Aparri, Philippine Islands, operation would require three Australian divisions, Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific and Commander-in- Chief Australian Military Force, writes U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander Southwest Pacific Area, requesting the use of the Australian 6th Division, which by then (January 1945) would be at Aitape , Papua New Guinea. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Bowfin sinks a Japanese guardboat in the North Pacific.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 113, SEPTEMBER 4, 1944
Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands and Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands were bombed and strafed by aircraft of a carrier task force on August 3 and 31 and on September 1 (West Longitude Dates). On August 30 and September 1 Chichi Jima and Iwo Jima were bombarded by cruisers and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet. Our aircraft dropped 196 tons of bombs in these operations and fired 490 rockets. The following damage was inflicted on the enemy:
Ships sunk: Three small cargo ships and a landing barge at Iwo Jima. One small cargo ship southwest of Haha Jima, damaged by bomb¬ing and later sunk by a destroyer. One small tanker and six barges at Chichi Jima. One small cargo ship northwest of Chichi Jima.
Ships probably sunk: One small cargo ship and one sub chaser northwest of Iwo Jima. One sub chaser southwest of Chichi Jima. One sub chaser at Haha Jima.
Ships damaged: Two sub chasers at Iwo Jima. One sub chaser and a sampan near Chichi Jima.
Aircraft destroyed or damaged: 10 enemy aircraft shot down near Iwo Jima. One twin engine bomber shot down over our task force. 33 enemy aircraft destroyed on the ground, 29 probably destroyed, and 10 damaged at Iwo Jima. Two seaplanes destroyed at Chichi Jima.
Damage to ground Installations: Extensive damage was done to hangars, shops, warehouses, fuel dumps, and antiaircraft positions by bombing and shelling during these attacks. Several antiaircraft positions were destroyed at Iwo Jima, a large warehouse was destroyed at Haha Jima, and at Chichi Jima the seaplane base was demolished.
Own damage: In these operations we lost five aircraft in combat. Our personnel casualties were one pilot and three flight personnel. There was no damage to our ships.
Cruisers and destroyers bombarded Wake Island on September 3, and aircraft of a carrier task group bombed the island. Several coast defense guns and antiaircraft emplacements were knocked out. Extensive damage was done to other gun positions and buildings. Three small craft in the lagoon were heavily damaged. There was no opposition from enemy aircraft, and return fire from shore batteries was ineffective. We lost no aircraft and there was no damage to our ships.
Iwo Jima was bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on Septem¬ber 2. More than 95 tons of bombs were dropped on air facilities. A single enemy fighter attempted to use phosphorous bombs against our formation without effect. Intense to moderate antiaircraft damaged three of our planes.
Pagan Island was the target of our planes in two attacks on September 1 and one attack on September 2. Rockets and strafing were employed in the later two attacks and little opposition was met.
Rota Island gun emplacements, bivouac areas and air installations were bombed on August 31, September 1 and September 2. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Maug Island was attacked by our fighters using rockets on September 2.
A single Liberator of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed Paramushiru in the Kuriles on August 31. No interception was encountered. A lone Mitchell bomber attacked southern Paramushiru later in the day, sinking a small cargo vessel at anchor and scoring a direct hit on docking facilities. The bomber returned undamaged.
Truk was hit with approximately 55 tons of bombs on September 1 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Antiaircraft fire was meager and only one intercepting Zero was encountered.
Runways on Nauru airfields were bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells on September 2 and three of our attacking planes were damaged by meager but accurate antiaircraft fire.
Ponape Airfield was hit on September 1 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchell bombers. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
In the Marshall Islands on September 1, gun positions, ammunition dumps, a radio station and personnel areas on Mille, Wotje and Maloelap Atolls were bombed and strafed by Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. Sixty three tons of bombs were dropped. Anti¬aircraft fire ranged from meager to moderate.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 5th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 8 B-25s pound targets at Indaw, Burma, 21 B-24s fly fuel to Kunming, China and numerous other cargo and troop carrier sorties are flown to various CBI terminals.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 B-25s pounding Kiyang and Hengyang cause considerable damage in both towns and at the Hengyang Airfield; 6 others attack trucks and other targets of opportunity at the Siangtan ferry crossing, near Hengyang and Kiyang, in the Lingling and Yoyang areas, and at Samshui; 2 more B-25s bomb Kowloon shipyards; 26 P-40s blast concentrations of river junks, troops and horses in the Kiyang-Wangyang area; and other fighter-bombers, operating individually or in flights of 2-10 aircraft, hit a variety of targets of opportunity throughout the Hengyang, Kiyang, Yungfengshih, and Lishui area.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 20 Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima and 2 others on armed reconnaissance hit Marcus and Yap. P-47s make strafing and rocket attacks on AA positions on Pagan. Gilbert s-based B-25s attack Nauru and Ponape.

[SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit Peleliu Airfield. Small-scale B-24 strikes hit Kendari Airfield on Celebes while fighter-bombers attack Galela Airfield and nearby villages on Halmahera , Moluccas’s. Almost 60 B-24s blast Langoan Airfield on Celebes while a sizeable B-25 force bombs Djailolo Airfield, several villages, and Kaoe AA positions on Halmahera . In New Guinea, fighter-bombers hit Soepiori Peninsula villages and Waren and Moemi Airfields; the 405th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak with B-25s; and the 547th Night Fighter Squadron, Fifth Air Force, arrives at Oro Bay from the US with P-38s and P-61s.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Australian minesweeper HMAS Kiama lands a reconnaissance party of 13 Australian Imperial Force officers (from New Guinea Force and the 5th Division), 12 RAAF officers, 73 other ranks and ten natives at Jacquinot Bay, New Britain Island. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, small-scale pre-dawn strikes by USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators hit Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island while fighter-bombers attack Galela and nearby villages on Halmahera Island, Moluccas Islands. Almost 60 B-24s bomb Langoan Airfield on Celebes Island while a sizeable B-25 force bombs Djailolo Airfield, several villages, and Kaoe antiaircraft positions on Halmahera Island, all.
MARCUS ISLAND: A USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberator flies an armed reconnaissance flight over the island. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts make strafing and rocket attacks on antiaircraft positions on Pagan Island. 

NEW GUINEA: Replying to the request by Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific and Commander-in-Chief Australian Military Force, for the use of the Australian 6th Division at Aparri, Philippine Islands, U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander, Southwest Pacific Area, says that the intelligence estimate of enemy strengths in northern Luzon is over-generous and that there would be little opposition. His plan is that when the 6th Division has accomplished its task at Aitape, Northeast New Guinea, it would be brought to the Philippines, where it would be landed in the Lingayen Gulf to participate in the final drive to Manila. This would probably occur in March, 1945. 
In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighter-bombers hit Soepiori Peninsula villages and Waren and Moemi Aerodromes near Ransiki. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: Allied submarines sink two Japanese ships: (1) USS Albacore sinks a merchant cargo ship north of Muroto Saki, Japan 32°24'N, 134°15'E., and (2) HMS Tantivy sinks a merchant cargo ship off Sumatra 05°44'S, 104°58'E. 

PALAU ISLANDS: USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s hit Peleliu Airfield on Peleliu Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sept 6th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 6 B-25s hit Indaw while 3 bomb Katha; 24 B-24s fly about 34,000 US gallons (128,704 l) of fuel to Kunming, China; and large-scale daily troop carrier and cargo operations to a variety of CBI terminals continue.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-25s pound Yiyang, Lingkuantien railroad yards, trucks N of Lingling, troops and occupied areas around Kiyang and Paishui, and Hengyang Airfield; 45 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack troops, shipping, and communications targets in the Yiyang area, bomb warehouses at Hukow, destroy a fuel barge at Pengtse, hit railroad yards, trucks, troops, and sampans at Kweiyang and Lingkuantien, and attack general targets of opportunity at Yangtien.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan-based B-24s strike Iwo Jima while P-47s make strafing and rocket runs on AA positions on Pagan. B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus-Eniwetok Atoll based B-24s bomb Truk.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25 Mitchells hit Galela on Halmahera Island and the south coast of Morotai Island. Fighter-bombers attack Kaoe (Kaoe I, Kaoe II) Aerodrome and bomb a Djailolo (Djailolo No. 1, No. 2) Aerodrome.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 498th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) arrives at Isley Field from the US.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 (13 aircraft carriers) begin a three-day preinvasion bombardment of the Palau Islands; a fighter sweep discloses no aerial opposition and reveals much damage caused by prior USAAF and USN strikes.
Aboard the light aircraft carrier USS Independence (CVL-22), assigned to Task Group 38.2, is Night Light Carrier Air Group Forty One [CVLG(N)-41] trained for night operations. CVLG(N)-41 is composed of Night Fighting Squadron Forty One [VF(N)-41) with nine F6F-5N Hellcats and Night Torpedo Squadron Forty One (VTN-41) with 13 TBM-1D Avengers. The Independence is the first fully equipped night carrier operating with a fast carrier task force. 
USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Truk Atoll. Meanwhile, aircraft of Task Group 38.4 (three aircraft carriers) attack Yap Atoll. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Mindanao Island, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Santa Ana port and B-25 Mitchells bomb Buayan Aerodrome in the first medium bomber raid in the Philippine Islands since early 1942; several B-24s, turning back from the Santa Ana strike, bomb Rainis in the Talaud Islands. 
USN - Lost to anti-aircraft fire on Yap is F6F 58471.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s pound Santa Ana port and B-25s bomb Buayan Airfield in the first medium bomber raid in the Philippines since early 1942; several B-24s, turning back from the Santa Ana strike, bomb Rainis in the Talaud; B-25s hit Galela Airfield and the S coast of Morotai, fighter-bombers hit Kaoe Airfield and bomb a Djailolo Airfield runway. Lost is P-47 piloted by McDougal. A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit airfields at Manokwari, Moemi, Ransiki, and Waren, and stores and personnel area at Nabire; P-40s attack S Soepiori and Napido; P-39s strafe barges and huts at Suain; the 69th, 310th and 311th Fighter Squadrons, 58th Fighter Group, move from Saidor to Noemfoor with P-47s; and the 71st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Nadzab to Biak with B-25s.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 545, SEPTEMBER 6, 1944
1. The airfield at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed by Libera¬tors of the 7th AAF on 4 September (West Longitude Date). Two enemy fighters were in the air but made no attempt at interception. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. A single Liberator bombed Iwo Jima during the night of 3 4 September.
2. Pagan Island was attacked by our aircraft on 2, 3 and 4 September. Gun positions were strafed and subjected to rocket fire. Antiaircraft fire was meager. The airstrip at Rota Island was bombed on 3 September.
3. Marcus Island was attacked by 7th AAF Liberators on 3 and 4 Sep¬tember. On 3 September a building apparently used for ammunition storage was hit and destroyed. Antiaircraft fire was intense.
4. A Liberator search plane of Group 1, Fleet Air Wing Two, intercepted and shot down an enemy transport plane near Iwo Jima on 4 September. A medium bomber escorting the transport managed to escape.
5. Yap Island was the target of attacks on 2, 3 and 4 September by a single 7th AAF Liberator. Airfield installations and bivouac areas were bombed. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
6. Further neutralization raids against enemy positions in the Marshalls were conducted on 4 September by 7th AAF Liberators and Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the 4th Marine Aircraft Wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sept 7th 1944

JAPAN: Japanese premier Lieutenant General Koiso Kuniaki warns his countrymen that an American invasion of the home islands is a distinct possibility. 
Six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-25 Mitchells on a shipping sweep in the Kurile Islands, attack a small fishing fleet between Paramushiru and Onnekotan Islands. 

MARCUS ISLAND: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators on snooper and armed reconnaissance missions hit Marcus Island. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific. 

BURMA: On the Salween front, a mop up of the Sung Shan position is completed. The battle for this Burma Road strongpoint has cost the Chinese 7,673 dead and virtually destroyed all of the estimated 2,000 Japanese on and around the position.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft from Task Groups 38.1, 38.2, and 38.3 continue full scale air strikes on Japanese installations throughout the principal Palau Islands; they will repeat the evolutions (albeit with diminishing force in view of the paucity of targets) the next day. Cruiser Division 14 (three light cruisers, screened by four destroyers, drawn from Task Groups 38.2 and 38.3) bombards Japanese installations on Peleliu, Angaur, and Ngesebus, supplementing the carrier air strikes begun the previous day by TF 58. 
During the night of 7/8 September, USAAF Seventh Air Force “snooper” B-24 Liberators attacked airfields and Japanese defenses in the Palau Islands. 
Heavy cruiser USS New Orleans (CA-32) and light cruiser USS Biloxi (CL-80) and four destroyers (from TG 38.4) bombard Yap Atoll; they will repeat the bombardment the following day. Planes from TG 38.4, meanwhile, on this day and the next will carry out operations against Yap and Ulithi Atolls.

CHINA: Twenty two USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators fly fuel to Kunming, China and many other troop carrier and cargo sorties are flown to numerous CBI terminals. 
Twenty four USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells attack town areas, river shipping and trucks in and around Kiyang, Lingling, and Yoyang; 11 B-25s bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields at Canton and two bomb the Siangtan ferry; five B-24s hit four freighters southwest of Hong Kong; and nearly 100 P-40s and P-51 Mustangs on armed reconnaissance over vast areas of southeastern China attack numerous targets of opportunity including troops, railroad targets, river shipping, warehouses, and bridges. In French Indochina, 4 P-38s hit targets of opportunity in the Hanoi-lower Red River area.

EAST INDIES: Fifty three USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb the Menado area on Celebes Island and B-25 Mitchells hit Wasile Bay villages in the Molucca Islands. On Halmahera Island, USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24s strike Galela Airfield in force while Fifth Air Force P-38s dive-bomb Djailolo Airfield. A-20 Havocs bomb Boela Airfield, Ceram Island and B-25s sink a lugger in Bara Bay. RAAF Beaufighters sink a Japanese motor sailboat off the southern coast of Ceram, Netherlands East Indies.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 22 B-24s fly fuel to Kunming, China and many other troop carrier and cargo sorties are flown to numerous CBI terminals.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): In the Mariana s, Saipan based P-47s make strafing and rocket attacks on Pagan and Aguijan. B-24s on snooper and armed reconnaissance missions hit Iwo Jima and Marcus.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Ground echelons of the 873d, 874th and 875th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 498th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at Isley Field from the US (first mission is 28 Oct).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound Menado area on Celebes and B-25s hit Wasile Bay villages on Halmahera; other B-24s strike Galela Airfield in force while P-38s dive-bomb Djailolo Airfield and on Halmahera . A-20s bomb Boela Airfield and B-25s sink a lugger in Bara Bay. In New Guinea, A-20s hit Mongosah Airfield while fighter-bombers hit Manokwari Airstrip and villages and strafe and bomb Wewak Airfield and surrounding areas; and the 25th Liaison Squadron, 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance), moves from Nadzab to Biak with L-5s.
NEW GUINEA: In the Schouten Islands of Dutch New Guinea, U.S. Army forces supported by naval vessels land on Soepiori Island.. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Paddle sinks Japanese transport Shinyo Maru, which unbeknown to her attacker carries 750 American prisoners of war on board, off the coast of Mindanao, Philippine Islands. Only 83 of the POWs made it to an island where they are rescued by Filipino guerillas. One man died on the beach. The guerillas contacted U.S. authorities in Australia and the submarine USS Narwhal picks up the survivors on 29 October. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 547, SEPTEMBER 7, 1944
1. The Palau Islands were swept in force by fighter planes of a Carrier Task Group on 5 September (West Longitude Date). There were no enemy planes in the air. Several aircraft on the ground were set afire by strafing. Defense installations, including antiaircraft emplacements and warehouses, were heavily strafed. An ammunition or fuel dump on Babelthuap Island was destroyed. Seventeen small craft near the islands were left burning as a result of strafing.
2. Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru and Onekotan in the Kuriles on 5 September. Landing barges and patrol craft were strafed.
3. On 6 September the airfield at Iwo Jima was bombed by Liberators of the 7th AAF, encountering moderate to intense antiaircraft fire. 7th AAF Liberators bombed Marcus Island on 6 September. Moderate antiaircraft fire damaged one bomber.
4. Nauru Island was attacked by 7th AAF Mitchells on 5 September. Airfields and gun positions were hit. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
5. Antiaircraft positions on Pagan Island were subjected to rocket fire and strafing on 6 September.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sept 8th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25's bomb Katha; 23 B-24s haul fuel to Kunming, China; large-scale troop carrier operations to many CBI terminals continue.

BURMA: On the Salween front, the Japanese, having assembled strong reinforcements, begin attacks on Chinese positions north of Lung-ling.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 18 B-24s attack 5 railroad bridges at Giap Nat, Dui Giang, Hue, Trach, Duc Tho, and Quang Tri, knocking out the Quang Tri bridge. 3 B-24s claim a destroyer sunk S of Hong Kong. In China, 5 B-25s destroy a bridge near Kiyang, bomb Hengyang and Lingling, and damage a bridge near Hengyang; 100+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit a large variety of targets of opportunity including troops, river shipping, bridges, airstrips, supplies, trucks, and railroad targets over the vast SE China areas at Lingling, Kiyang, Tunganhsien,Hengyang, Lingkuantien, and Leiyang; HQ 23d Fighter Group moves from Kweilin to Liuchow. Japanese ground forces overrun the USAAF Fourteenth Air Force airbase at Lingling. A second force is advancing on airbases from the south.
During the night of 8/9 September Japanese bombers attack headquarters, storage areas, and parked aircraft at Hsinching Airfield at Chengtu damaging a B-29 Superfortress, a C-46 Commando, and wounding two soldiers.

CHINA: U.S. Major General Patrick J. Hurley assumes his post as U.S. Ambassador to China. 
Lieutenant General Joseph Stillwell, Commander in Chief U.S. China-Burma- India (CBI) Theater of Operations, agrees to a War Department proposal that the CBI Theater be split and that he be relieved of responsibility for lend-lease matters in order to concentrate on support of Pacific operations from China. Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek proposes to Stillwell that Chinese troops from Myitkyina, Burma, be employed in the battle for Lung-ling, Burma.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): In China, 90 Chengtu-based B-29s bomb the Showa Steel Works at Anshan, 3 others bomb other targets in Anshan, 5 hit Sinsiang railroad yards, and 3 others hit various targets of opportunity; Major General Curtis Emerson LeMay, Commanding General XX Bomber Command, accompanies the mission. During the night of 8/9 Sep Japanese bombers attack HQ, storage areas, and parked aircraft at Hsinching (near Chengtu) damaging a B-29, a C-46, and wounding 2 soldiers.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima and Pagan and hit shipping at Chichi Jima. B-25s from the Gilberts hit Ponape and B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wotje.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: USN carrier based aircraft of Task Groups 38.1 and 38.4, plus surface ships, bombard targets in the Palau Islands.
USN - Ditched near Yap is F6F 58140. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound Langoan Airfield, Celebes . On Halmahera, B-25s hit Galela Airfield and Tobelo while B-24s bomb Lolobata and P-47s attack Kaoe Airfield and AA positions, Djailolo Airfield and barges at Point Lelo; P-38s hit Boela while B-25s hit small shipping at Ceram. In New Guinea, B-24s bomb airfields at Langgoer Airfield, Faan, Letfoean, and Toeal; fighter-bombers and A-20s hit airstrips and targets of opportunity at Efman, Samate, Babo, Urarom, Manokwari, Moemi, and Ranski; P-39s strafe the Wewak coastal area; and the 673d and 674th Bombardment Squadrons, 417th Bombardment Group , move from Saidor to Noemfoor with A-20s.
EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Langoan Airfield on the northeast tip of Celebes Island. On Halmahera Island, B-25 Mitchells hit Galela and Tobelo while B-24s bomb Lolobata and P-47 Thunderbolts attack Kaoe Airfield and antiaircraft positions, Djailolo Airfield and barges at Point Lelo. On Ceram Island, P-38 Lightnings hit Boela Aerodrome while B-25s hit small shipping.
UNITED STATES: The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) issue a directive to General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander, South West Pacific Area. and Admiral Chester Nimitz, Commander Pacific Ocean Areas, for the invasion of the Philippine Islands.
CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 551, SEPTEMBER 8, 1944
1. Carrier aircraft bombed and strafed Yap and Ulithi in the western Caroline Islands on 5 6 and 7 September (West Longitude Dates). Our aircraft dropped 110 tons of bombs and fired numerous rockets, destroying the radio cable station, antiaircraft positions, buildings and storage dumps. No airborne enemy aircraft were encountered and antiaircraft fire was meager. Our personnel casualties were three pilots and one aircrewman. There was no damage to any of our ships.
2. Pagan and Aguijan in the Marianas were attacked by our aircraft on 6 September. Both islands were strafed. Rockets were launched against gun emplacements and other installations at Pagan, where moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
3. Liberators of the 7th AAF bombed Marcus Island on 6 September experiencing moderate antiaircraft fire. Explosions were observed and several fires were started.
4. On the same day further neutralization raids were carried out against enemy bases in the Marshalls. Corsair and Dauntless planes of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed radio facilities and gun positions at Mille. No antiaircraft fire was encountered. Corsairs also bombed Wotje. Numerous fires were started. There was no antiaircraft fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sept 9th 1944

JAPAN: In the Kurile Islands, six USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-25 Mitchells hunt shipping off Paramushiru Island; four return to Attu Island, Aleutian Islands, with bombs, finding no targets; one lands on one engine in Petropavlovsk, USSR; and one hits the mast of a vessel and ditches in the water. A USN PBY-5A Catalina of Patrol Squadron Sixty One (VP-61) based on Attu Island attempts to land and pick up the B-25 crew but it is driven off by antiaircraft fire and the six Americans become POWs. Three B-24 Liberators make an uneventful raid during the night of 9/10 September on Kashiwabara, Paramushiru Island; later two photographic planes escorting two bombers over the Kurile Islands on a mapping project are attacked by fighters which inflict no damage.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb a Japanese HQ and other buildings at Manwing; 17 B-24s run fuel to Kunming, China; numerous other transport sorties are flown to several points in the CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-25s hit river traffic and troop compounds in areas around Kiyang, Lingling, and Lingkwantien, bomb the towns of Lingling and Samshui, and knock out the W end of a bridge at Lingling; about 50 P-40s and P 51s hit numerous targets of opportunity throughout inland SE China including rivercraft and troop areas around Lingling, Lupao, Tsingyun, Kiyang, Leiyang, and Yungfengshih, and a railroad bridge at Tunganhsien; 5 B-24s over the S China Sea claim 4 freighters sunk or heavily damaged; and the 322d Troop Carrier Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, is activated at Kunming with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): A B-24 on a snooper mission from Saipan bombs Iwo Jima during the night of 9/10. B-25s based in the Gilbert s bomb Nauru .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Mapanget Airfield, Celebes . 100+ fighter-bombers and A-20s pound airfields in the Moluccas s, i.e., Liang on Ambon , Haroekoe on Haroekoe , Boela on Ceram , and Namlea on Buru . B-24s hit Galela Airfield. Fighter-bombers hit Moemi, Manokwari, and Ransiki while B-25s hit Babo; and HQ 417th Bombardment Group moves from Saidor to Noemfoor.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Five USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators over the South China Sea claim four freighters sunk or heavily damaged. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft from the USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 attack Japanese airfields, shipping and installations on Mindanao, in support of the upcoming invasion of the Palau Islands. Aircraft sink three transports and a cargo ship while light cruisers USS Birmingham and Santa Fe and four destroyers detached from Task Group 38.3, covered by planes from the light aircraft carrier USS Langley, demolish a coastal convoy consisting of predominantly small ships and craft proceeding down the west coast of Mindanao.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Mapanget Airfield outside Menado on Celebes Island while Fifth and Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb the Kaoe Bay Seaplane Base on Halmahera Island. More than 100 A-20 Havocs and fighter-bombers attack Boela and Haroekoe and Boela Aerodromes on Ceram and Laha Aerodrome on Ambon.

RNZAF - PV-1 Ventura NZ4522 force lands at Talasea 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 552, SEPTEMBER 9, 1944
1. Cruisers and destroyers of the Pacific Fleet shelled the Palau Islands on 6 September (west longitude date). The naval bombardment destroyed and damaged numerous buildings and defense installations. Many large fires were started on Angaur, the southernmost island in the group, and carrier based planes scored direct hits on supply facilities. There was meager antiaircraft fire. Bomb hits were made on communication facilities at Peleliu Island.
Numerous large fires were started at Koror, and a radio station and fuel dump were hit on Arakabesan Island. There was no damage to our surface ships.
2. Liberators of the 7th AAF bombed airfields and installations at Iwo
Jima in the Volcano Islands on 6 and 7 September. Several fires were started. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. Of four enemy fighters airborne on 7 September, one was probably destroyed.
3. On 7 September, Liberators of the 7th AAF attacked Chichi Jima in the
Bonin Islands, damaging an enemy cargo ship in the harbor. On the same day Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked with rocket and machine gun fire. 4. Army Liberators bombed Moen airfields in the Truk atoll on 6 September. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
5. Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued their attacks on remaining positions in the Marshalls on 7 September. A single Navy search plane bombed Nauru Island on the same day.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sept 10th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-25s fly shipping sweep off Suribachi, Kurile.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, troop carrier and cargo hauls continue on a large scale to numerous points in the CBI; 24 B-24s haul fuel to Kunming, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 45 B-25s bomb the towns of Kutkai, Ssutang, Samshui, Tunganhsien, Lingling, and Tunghsiangchiao, and hit a fuel dump near Lingling; about 140 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over E Burma, SW China, and inland SE China attack a huge number of targets of opportunity including troops, aircraft, river shipping, trucks, runways, bridges, and supply areas; and a flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, based at Kunming, begins operating from Liuchow with F-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan hit the island, and strike shipping near Iwo Jima. Eniwetok Atoll based B-24s bomb Truk.

PAULAU ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, carrier-based aircraft of the USN Task Group 38.4 (TG 38.4) begin preinvasion air strikes against Japanese airfields and defenses on Peleliu and Angaur. During the night, radar-equipped B-24s of the US Thirteenth Air Force also attack targets on the two islands.

BORNEO: In Dutch Borneo, a USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Liberator strafes the Balikpapan refineries and oil storage. In British Sarawak, small refineries and a large oil storage facility (ten 50,000 barrel tanks) at Lutong in British Sarawak are also hit.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes B-24s pound airfields at Langoan and Mapanget and hit Tomohon and the waterfront area of Menado. On Halmahera, Lolobata Airfield and Hate Tabako Airfield are bombed and areas along Wasile Bay strafed. B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s hit airfields and oil storage at Namlea on Buru, and Amahai and Boela on Ceram while B-24s hit Laha Airfield, Celebes. A-20s and fighters hit airfields at Samate, Sagan, Nabire, Urarom, Manokwari, Moemi, and Ransiki. Lost is A-20G 43-9180. The 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak with F-5s; and the 672d Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group , moves from Saidor to Noemfoor with A-20s.

EAST INDIES: On Celebes Island, USAAF Fifth and Thirteenth Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Langoan and Mapanget Airfields and attack Tomohon and the waterfront area of Menado. On Halmahera Island, Lolobata Aerodrome is bombed and areas along Wasile Bay strafed. USAAF Far East Air Force B-25 Mitchells, A-20 Havocs, and Fifth Air Force P-38 Lightnings hit airfields and oil storage at Namlea, Amahai and Boela on Ceram Island while B-24s hit Laha Airfield, Celebes Island. All of the targets are in the Netherlands East Indies.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 continue their attacks against Japanese installations on Mindanao


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you Syscom. I'm still enjoying this a lot.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thank you Syscom. I'm still enjoying this a lot.



You're welcome!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, four US Eleventh Air Force B-25 Mitchells on a shipping search sink a small craft off Shimushu Island; two other B-25s fly a search mission for a B-25 (which force-landed in USSR on 9 September but is still reported as missing).

SINGAPORE: British submarine HMS/M Porpoise (N 14) sails from Freemantle, Western Australia, with a 23-man commando party participating in Operation RIMAU, an attack on Japanese shipping in Singapore Harbor. This raid emulated Operation JAYWICK in September 1943 when Australian commandoes attacked shipping in Singapore. However, unlike the previous attack this attack fails. The submarine successfully drops the commandos at their start point, but then things go wrong; the commandos are discovered, and in engagements with the Japanese, 13 men are killed or die of wounds. The remaining ten are captured. On 7th July 1945, the ten men are executed by the Japanese.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 12 P-47s hit roads, towns, and general targets of opportunity in the Bhamo, Burma and Tengchung and Lungling, China areas; 23 B-24s fly fuel to Kunming, China; numerous other transport flights throughout the CBI continue. Detachments of the 2d and 4th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 1st Combat Cargo Group, based at Sylhet, India, begin operating from Yunnani, China with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-24s blast a storage area at Manling; 30 B-25s bomb Tunganhsien and Kiaotow and hit targets of opportunity in the Lingling area; 12 P-40s blast trucks along Burma Road and around Lungling; 59 P-40s and P-51s hit river shipping, railroad targets, troop concentrations, supply dumps, and other targets of opportunity in the Canton-Tungting Lake area.
AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan -based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima and hit shipping off Chici Jima. P-47s pound Pagan with strafing attacks and rockets.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit Galela Airfield and Miti on Halmahera. B-25s bomb Kairatoe Airfield and village on Celebes and Boela Airfield while P-38s hit airfields at Namlea on Buru and Amahai and oil tanks at Boela Ceram . A-20s and B-25s hit Kaoe Airfield on Halmahera and scattered targets of opportunity; the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Tadji to Biak with P-40s. Lost on a ferry flight is B-25D "The Wolf Pack" 41-30099. 

CANADA: The Octagon Conference at Quebec City, Quebec begins. British Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill and U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt, with their staffs, meet to discuss overall strategy of the war. The plans for continued attacks in Italy and Northern Europe are not changed. British attacks in Burma are approved. British Fleet participation in the Pacific is approved for the final campaigns against the Japanese. This conference will last through 6 September.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Group 38.4 continue preinvasion attacks on airfields and Japanese installations ; they also sink a Japanese cargo ship 2 miles (3,2 kilometers) off the coast. During the night, USAAF Thirteenth Air Force radar-equipped B-24s attack the airfields and defensive positions.
MARIANA ISLANDS: The USN destroyer USS Ellet bombards supply dumps on Aguijan Island. 

NEW GUINEA: On the Vogelkop Peninsula in Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs strike Nabire, Otawir, Sagan and Utarom Airfields while fighter-bombers hit airfields and antiaircraft guns at Manokwari and Ransiki.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 114, SEPTEMBER 11, 1944
Carrier based aircraft of the Pacific Fleet struck at enemy airfields and other military objectives at Mindanao Island in the Philippines on September 8 (West Longitude Date). The airfields at Del Monte, Valencia, Cagayan, Buayan, and Davao were bombed and strafed. In these attacks two enemy aircraft were encountered near our carriers, five were encountered over Cagayan, and one over Davao. All were shot down. Approximately 60 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground. Barracks, warehouses, and hangars were hit at the several airdromes attacked. Enemy waterfront installations at Matins, Cagayan, and Surigao were also bombed.
A convoy was discovered off Hinatuan Bay consisting of 32 loaded coastal cargo ships and 20 sampans. This convoy was brought under attack by Pacific Fleet cruisers, destroyers, and carrier aircraft, and all of the enemy ships were destroyed. In addition, enemy shipping found in Sarangani Bay and Davao Gulf, and near Cagayan and Surigao was attacked, resulting in the sinking or probable sinking of 16 small cargo ships, one medium cargo ship, one patrol craft, and many sampans, and setting fire to two small cargo ships, and at least 17 sampans. Our aircraft losses in the operations were very light. There was no damage to our surface ships.
More than 80 tons of bombs were dropped and numerous rockets fired by carrier aircraft in attacking the Palau Islands on September 9. Antiaircraft emplacements and other defense installations were attacked on Angaur, Peleliu, and Koror Islands. Numerous fires were started at Koror. A de¬stroyer and a cargo ship, believed to have been heavily damaged in previous raids, were attacked again. We lost seven fight personnel in these attacks.
Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed Paramushiru Island in the Kuriles on September 9, and Liberator search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four attacked the island again before dawn on September 10. In the first attack several enemy fighters unsuccessfully attempted to intercept our force, and one fighter was damaged. A convoy discovered underway near Paramushiru was bombed by Eleventh Army Air Force Mitchells on September 9.
Runways and air facilities at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands were hit with 37 tons of bombs by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on September 9. Antiaircraft was moderate to intense. Seven to ten enemy fighters intercepted. Of this group five or six were destroyed, one probably destroyed and one dam¬aged. Three Liberators were damaged. On September 8 a single Liberator bombed the airfield at Iwo Jima while a Navy search plane bombed and strafed a small tanker west of Iwo Jima, leaving it aflame and probably sinking.
A single plane bombed Pagan on September 8 while fighter planes attacked Rota on September 9. There was no interception at either place.
Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells bombed the airfield and defense instal¬lations at Ponape on September 8. Antiaircraft ranged from intense to meager. Seventh Army Air Force Liberators hit the airstrip and antiaircraft gun positions on Nauru the following day.
Further neutralization raids were carried out against enemy held positions in the Marshalls on September 8 and 9. Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force and Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing hit gun positions, ammunition dumps and bivouac areas on Wotje, Mille and Jaluit.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, six USAAF Eleventh Air Force bombers based in the Aleutian Islands fly a negative shipping sweep over Shimushu Island; three more attack Suribachi Airfield and offshore shipping targets; and one B-24 Liberator flies negative reconnaissance.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s pound buildings in the Katha area; 25 B-24s haul fuel to Kunming, China; 8 P-47s sweep a river from Bhamo to Katha, 3 strafe official buildings at Bhamo, and 16 hit targets of opportunity on the Burma Road from Lungling, China to Wanling to Namhkam and blast gun positions N of Loiwing Airfield.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25s and 6 P-40s pound Lungling; 14 B-25s hit the town area and destroy 2 bridges and damage another at Sungpai; 22 others bomb Kaochishih, Tunghsiangchiao, and the area E of Kiyang; 27 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over Hunan and other areas of inland SE China attack road and river traffic and general targets of opportunity around Lingling, Hengyang, Kiyang, Yangtien, and Patpo; and 15 P-40s hit coastal and river shipping in S China and in Indochina on the S China Sea, in Chikhom Bay, and along the Red River; the flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force, operating from Kweilin with F-5s since Jul 43, returns to base at Kunming; and the 74th Fighter Squadron, 23d Fighter Group, moves from Kweilin and Liuchow to Luliang with P-40s and P-51s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan hit AA positions on Pagan with a rocket and bombing attack. A lone B-24 on armed reconnaissance bombs the building area on Marcus . B-25s from the Gilbert s bomb Nauru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound 3 airfields in the Menado area on Celebes. B-24s and B-25s bomb Kaoe and Galela Airfields on Halmahera , and radar facilities on Morotai. B-24s hit Lautem on Timor . P-38s dive-bomb Namlea runways on Buru while P-47s hit Boela. In New Guinea, A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit airfields, AA guns, and other targets at Babo, Mongosah, Manokwari, Sagan, Moemi, and Samate; and the 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, move from Noemfoor to Owi with P-47s.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: The USN Western Fire Support Group of Task Force 32 arrives off the Palau Islands and begins a naval bombardment in preparation for landings. This group is covered by Task Group 38.4 plus escort aircraft carriers. Carrier-based aircraft begin the final preinvasion attacks on Peleliu Island. The escort aircraft carriers involved are:
Task Group 30.7, the Antisubmarine Warfare Group
USS Hoggatt Bay with Composite Squadron Fourteen
Task Group 30.8, the At Sea Logistics Service Group:
USS Barnes, an aircraft transport
USS Nassau, an aircraft transport
USS Nehenta Bay with VC-11
USS Rudyerd Bay with VC-77
USS Sargent Bay with VC-79
USS Sitkoh Bay, an aircraft transport
USS Steamer Bay, an aircraft transport
Task Group 32.7.1, the Covering Force
USS Kadashan Bay with VC-20
USS Marcus Island with VC-21
USS Ommaney Bay with VC-75
USS Savo Island with VC-27 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Pampinito sinks a merchant passenger/cargo ship (ex-U.S. passenger liner SS President Harrison) and a tanker about 169 nautical miles E of Hainan Island, China. Unknown to the Americans, the passenger/cargo ship is carrying 1,317 Australian and British POWs. Returning to the scene three days later, Pampinito will find and rescue 73 POWs. Other US submarines are dispatched to the area and pick up another 79 survivors. Many POWs are picked up by the Japanese and continued to Japan.
USN submarine USS Growler sinks the destroyer HIJMS Shikinami 208 nautical miles S of Hong Kong and an escort vessel 217 nautical miles E of Hainan Island.
In the South China Sea and the Red River of French Indochina, 14 USAAF P-40s attack coastal and river traffic. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 attack Japanese installations on Cebu. The aircraft also attack shipping and sink 20 vessels. 
Ensign Thomas C. Tillar, USNR, a pilot from USS Hornet, in TG 38.1, is rescued by Filipinos after his F6F Hellcat ditches off Apit Island, off the southwestern coast of Leyte. Before Tillar is recovered by an SOC Seagull from heavy cruiser USS Wichita, he learns from his rescuers that the size of the Japanese garrison on Leyte is negligible. That fact, when combined with the lack of aerial opposition encountered and the few airfields that exist on Leyte and Samar, prompts Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr., Commander of the Third Fleet, to recommend that the planned attack on Yap Island in the Caroline Islands be abandoned and that the date of the landings on Leyte be advanced from 20 December to 20 October 1944. 

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 554, SEPTEMBER 12, 1944
1. Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet attacked enemy defenses in the Palau Islands on 10 and 11 September (West Longitude Date). On 11 September the islands were shelled by battleships and cruisers. One hundred and twenty tons of bombs were dropped by aircraft on buildings, gun positions, and coastal defenses at Babelthuap, Peleliu, and Angaur Islands. On 10 September a small cargo ship near the islands was sunk by bombing and strafing, and another was damaged. More than 150 rockets were fired at defensive positions during the two days, and numerous ground installations were strafed.
2. A single plane bombed the airfield at Iwo Jima on the night of 10 September.
3. Pagan Island was a target for our aircraft on 10 September. Rockets were launched at buildings and gun emplacements. Antiaircraft fire ranged from meager to intense.
4. Seventy two tons of bombs were dropped on Truk by Liberators of the 7th AAF on 10 September. Five or six enemy aircraft attempted interception. One enemy aircraft was destroyed and one was damaged. Antiaircraft fire varied from meager to intense. Minor damage was inflicted on three Liberators.
5. On the same day enemy held positions in the Marshalls were subjected to further neutralization raids. Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed bivouac areas on Jaluit and Maloelap atolls. Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers attacked Mille, encountering moderate antiaircraft fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2009)

JAPAN: During the night of 13/14 September, three USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators strike Kurabu Cape shipping and airfield on Paramushiru Island in the Kurile Islands.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s hit targets at Mawhun and some of the fighter-bombers afterwards strafe targets of opportunity on the Irrawaddy River from Katha to Shwegu; 8 others sweep the river between Bhamo and Katha; 12 more hit targets along a road in the Kutkai area; large-scale transport operations in the CBI continue.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): B-24s claim 3 cargo vessels sunk off the Pescadores's near Formosa.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: A USN task force under Vice Admiral Jesse B. Oldendorf, comprised of five old battleships, [USS Maryland, USS Mississippi, USS Pennsylvania, USS Tennessee and USS West Virginia], nine cruisers, and destroyers begins two days of bombardment of Peleliu and Angaur Islands in the Palau Islands. Additional support is from four Third Fleet escort aircraft carriers. Minesweeping begins to clear approaches for the landing craft.
While sweeping mines 750 yards off the southeast coast of Angaur Island, a violent underwater explosion, starboard side amidships, shakes the high speed minesweeper USS Perry. All steam to her main engines is lost and the forward fireroom is demolished and flooded. Steam and oil sprayed in all directions and the ship takes on a 30 degree list to port. The list increases and, at 1420 hours, the commanding officer ordered "abandon ship". With the aid of the destroyer USS Preble final attempts to save the vessel are made, but, at 1515 hours, all remaining personnel are ordered off. At 1605 hours, USS Perry capsizes. She brakes in two at the point of damage and, at 1607 hours, sinks in 40 fathoms (240 feet) of water.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based P-47s hit buildings on Pagan with rockets and machine gun fire. B-24s on armed reconnaissance, snooper, and training missions bomb Iwo Jima, Marcus, and Pagan

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s and B-25s hit 4 airfields and bomb villages on Morotai . In New Guinea, B-25s hit Langgoer Airfield while A-20s and fighter-bombers hit 2 airfields on Efman; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit Babo AA positions and airfields at Manokwari and Ransiki; HQ Thirteenth AF moves from Los Negros to Hollandia.

USN - Lost on a mission against Peleliu is TBM Avenger 16956.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs and fighter-bombers hit two airfields on Efman Island; A-20s, B-25 Mitchells, and fighter-bombers hit Babo antiaircraft positions and airfields at Manokwari and Ransiki (Moemi North) Airfields. 

PHILLIPPINES: Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 make unopposed attacks against Japanese faculties in the central Philippines. Because of the lack of a reaction from the Japanese, Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr., Commander of the Third Fleet, recommends that the invasion of the Palau Islands be scrapped and the invasion of the Philippines be moved forward.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 115, SEPTEMBER 13, 1944
Carrier based aircraft of the Pacific Fleet shot down more than fifty enemy aircraft and destroyed more than 150 on the ground in a day long attack against Cebu, Negros, and Panay Islands in the Philippines on Septem¬ber 11 (West Longitude Date). Preliminary reports are fragmentary, but it is indicated that air operations are continuing against strong enemy opposition. Several cargo ships and numerous smaller craft were sunk in the initial attacks.
Paramushiru in the Kurile Islands was bombed and strafed by search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four on September 10. Waterfront installations along the Southeast Coast were the principal targets and several fires were started. Each of two medium cargo ships discovered near Paramushiru suf¬fered a direct bomb hit and both were strafed. Strafing attacks were also delivered to a number of small craft offshore. On the same day a Navy search plane bombed Shimushu Island, and another search plane shot down an enemy fighter East of Onekotan Island.
On September 11, Eleventh Army Air Force Mitchells bombed and strafed a number of vessels in the harbor at Shimushu, sinking one medium cargo vessel and four small cargo vessels. Two other small cargo vessels were damaged. Seven enemy fighters intercepted our planes and inflicted minor damage on one Mitchell but all returned safely. On the same day, Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed and strafed Paramushiru, Araido and Onekotan, setting fires to docks and warehouses.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force dropped 26 tons of bombs on airfields at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on September 10. Large fires were started. One of four intercepting enemy fighters was destroyed. Anti¬aircraft fire damaged two Liberators. On September 11, a lone Navy Catalina bombed an ammunition dump at Nauru Island, and Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing hit the storage and magazine areas at Jaluit.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked on September 11, by Seventh Army Air Force Thunderbolts using bombs and rockets. Gun positions and buildings were hit.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): During the night of 13/14 Sep 3 B-24s strike Kurabu Cape shipping and airfield on Paramushiru .

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s drop fragmentation- boobytrap bombs on Bhamo; large-scale C-47 operations continue to various points in the CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s bomb Tunganhsien; 91 P-40s and P-51s attack inland shipping, troop compounds, supplies, and numerous buildings around the Lungling area, throughout the vast expanse of inland SE China, mainly in Hunan, and other areas S of Tungting Lake; HQ 23d Fighter Group moves from Liuchow to Luliang; the air echelon of the 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth Air Force (attached to 23d Fighter Group), moves from Kweilin to Liuchow with P-51s (ground echelon is at Chengkung; and the 373d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 308th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Yangkai to Luliang with B-24s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima. P-47s make strafing and rocket attacks on warehouses and shelters on Pagan. B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus ; others from Eniwetok Atoll bomb Truk while Gilbert s-based B-25s hit Ponape.

SOUTH CHINA SEA: The USN submarine USS Pargo lays mines near Natuna Island. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC: USN Task Group 38.2 (TG 38.2, Rear Admiral Gerald F. Bogan) attacks Japanese shipping and installations on and around Panay and Negros Islands, supported by TG 38.3 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman). TG 38.1 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain), en route to support the Morotai landings, carries out strikes on Japanese installations on Mindanao; during the course of these operations, SB2Cs Helldivers of Bombing Squadron Two sink a fast transport in Davao Gulf. Meanwhile, destroyers USS Farenholt, USS McCalla, and USS Grayson, detached from TG 38.1, bombard suspected Japanese radar installation on Cape San Augustin, at the mouth of Davao Gulf. 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: 5620 Dutch, English, Australian and American POWs and Javanese slave labourers are loaded aboard the Japanese cargo ship "Junyo Maru" at Batavia on Java. The ship will be sunk by an RN submarine four days later.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes , B-25s pound Mapanget airstrip and the Menado area. B-24s hit 4 airfields on Halmahera . In New Guinea, A-20s and B-25s bomb Babo Airfield while fighter-bombers make scattered small raids on AA positions, airfields, and targets of opportunity on the Vogelkop Peninsula; the 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Hollandia to Sansapor; and the 100th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), Thirteenth Air Force [attached to 42d Bombardment Group (Medium)], ceases operating from Hollandia with B-25s and returns to base at Sansapor. Lost on a flight from Townsville to Port Moresby is C-47A "Hell's Bells" 42-23959.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 116, SEPTEMBER 14, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet swept over the Central Philippines and inflicted crippling damage on enemy air forces shipping and ground installa¬tions during a three day strike, September 11 to 13 (West Longitude Date). More complete information shows that the following damage was done to the enemy on Panay, Cebu, Negros and Leyte Islands.
Aircraft destroyed: 156 shot down in combat and 277 destroyed on the ground. This is a revision of planes previously announced lost by the enemy in the Central Philippines. As of sundown on September 13, 501 enemy air¬craft had been destroyed in the Philippines by our carrier aircraft.
Ships sunk: Two large cargo vessels, one medium transport, two de¬stroyer escorts, 35 small ships.
Ships damaged: Five cargo vessels, one medium oiler, 36 small ships, two motor torpedo boats, many sampans. These ship losses are in addition to those previously reported.
Damage to ground installations: Several airfields were bombed and strafed by our planes. Oil storage facilities, ammunition dumps, warehouses, barracks and buildings were set afire.
Enemy air opposition the first day was considerable and was reinforced during the first night so that its strength on the second day was also for¬midable. Enemy planes rose to intercept our aircraft, but no attempts were made to attack our surface ships. On the third day, enemy air power was nonexistent and antiaircraft fire was meager. Our losses in planes and flight personnel were relatively light.
Carrier aircraft hit enemy positions at Angaur, Peleliu and Ngesebus Islands in the Palau Group on September 12 with 90 tons of bombs and 165 rockets. Damage was inflicted on coastal gun positions, warehouses and a lighthouse at Angaur.
On September 12, Navy search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two, attacked and damaged a large sampan and two large troop laden landing craft near Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands.
Pagan Island was bombed twice on September 12, one attack being made by a Thunderbolt of the Seventh Army Air Force, the other by a Liberator. Buildings and gun positions were hit. There was no antiaircraft fire.
A single Liberator of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed buildings on Marcus Island on September 11. The plane which returned was damaged by antiaircraft fire. Other Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Marcus Island on September 12.
Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force flew through meager antiaircraft fire to bomb Nauru on September 12.
The Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing sent Corsair and Dauntless dive bombers over Wotje on September 11 and again on September 12 to bomb gun positions and communications facilities. Dauntless dive bombers struck at Mille on September 11, hitting bivouac areas. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered at both targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2009)

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s bomb Kutkai, 16 sweep the river from Bhamo to Katha and bomb Naba, Katha, and Mohnyin; several other P-47s sweep the Burma Road from Lungling, China to Muse to Bhamo and strafe a boat on the river at Myothit; 12 P-51s hit Mawhun while 8 B-25s hit fuel storage and targets of opportunity in the the Chefang, China area; 13 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow, China; a detachment of the 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, based at Sylhet, India begins operaing from Yunnani, China with C-47s; and the 89th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Nagaghuli to Myitkyina with P-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-24s bomb a military storage area at Hengyang; 20 B-25s hit Chuanhsien and 5 pound a ferry crossing and bus station at Lingling; 90+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack river shipping, numerous buildings, troops, and general targets of opportunity from NE of Ichang to Liuchow Peninsula concentrating on the Kiyang and Changsha areas; and HQ 68th Composite Wing moves from Kweilin to Liuchow.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan hit AA positions on Pagan with machinegun and rocket fire. A lone B-24 on a snooper mission bombs Iwo Jima; all other B-24 missions abort. US Army lands on Morotai.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palaus Islands, the U.S.1st Marine Division lands on Peleliu Island at about 0830 hours local after a preparatory bombardment by naval vessels and aircraft. The Japanese garrison is a regiment from the 14th Division under Colonel NAKAGAWA. U.S. naval forces under Rear Admiral Jesse Oldendorf, commander, Cruiser Division Four (CruDiv 4), that have been bombarding the island, remain in support. The resistance on the beaches is moderate but fierce fighting begins as the Marines move inland. At the end of the day the beachhead perimeter measures 2,800 yard from north to south but is only 400 to 700 yards (366 to 640 meters) deep, except for a salient in the center. As a diversion for the Peleliu landings, a feint landing is made on Babelthuap Island. 

EAST INDIES: USN Task Force 77 (TF 77), consisting of U.S. and Australian ships, lands the U.S. Army's 41st Infantry Division (Reinforced) on the southwest coast of Morotai Island, Moluccas Islands, Netherlands East Indies, at 0830 hours local in Operation TRADE WIND; there is no opposition. TF 77 is supported by two heavy cruisers, three light cruisers and ten destroyers and aircraft from six escort carriers, screened by eight destroyer escorts. Japanese resistance is negligible and Pitoe Aerodrome is quickly captured. Airfield facilities built on Morotai will be used in operations to support missions against Japanese positions in the Philippines. Forces push inland about 2,000 yards to D-Day objectives. 
The USN submarine USS Stingray lands men and stores on Majoe Island, in the Molucca Sea. 
In the air over the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces A-20 Havocs, B-24 Liberators and P-47 Thunderbolts bomb Kaoe, Lolobata and Hate Tabako on Halmahera Island. B-24 Liberators sink two small Makassar-bound Japanese cargo vessels off Mongole Island. RAAF Beaufighters and USAAF A-20s bomb Japanese shipping off southeast coast of Ceram, sinking two fishing vessels.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, A-20s, and P-47s bomb Kaoe, Lolobata, and Hate Tabako. P-39s bomb Manokwari Airfield and town area; and the 675th Bombardment Squadron, 417th Bombardment Group, moves from Saidor to Noemfoor with A-20s.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the China Sea, the USN submarines USS Pampanito and USS Sealion rescue 73 British and 54 Australian POWs who were aboard the Japanese freighter Rakuyo Maru sunk by the USS Sealion on 12 September. The freighter is carrying 1,300 POWs when she is torpedoed. 

UNITED STATES: The Joint Chiefs of Staff decide to invade central rather than the southern Philippines and advance the target date for the invasion of Leyte from 20 December to 20 October. Projected operations against Yap Island in the Caroline Islands, Talaud Island in the Netherlands East Indies and Mindanao Island in the Philippines are canceled. 
Two USN commissioned escort aircraft carriers are renamed so that their present names can be used on for Midway Class large aircraft carriers. The two are: USS Coral Sea (CVE-57) which is renamed USS Anzio and USS Midway (CVE-63) which is renamed USS St. Lo.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 117, SEPTEMBER 15, 1944
United States Army and Marine assault troops established beachheads in the Palau Islands on September 14 (West Longitude Date) with the support of carrier aircraft and surface combat ships of the Third Fleet under the command of Admiral Halsey. Enemy defenses are being heavily bombed and shelled at close range.
Amphibious operations against the Palau Islands are being directed by Vice Admiral T. S. Wilkinson, U. S. Navy, Commander Third Amphibious Force.
Expeditionary troops are commanded by Major General Julian C. Smith. USMC.
The landings are continuing against stiff ground opposition.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 118, SEPTEMBER 15, 1944
United States Marines are developing a beachhead in the southern portion of Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, and are closing in upon the principal airport in the island group. The beachhead extends for approximately one and one half miles along the southwestern shore of Peleliu. Several enemy counterattacks, employing tanks, were thrown back during September 14 (West Longitude Date) by our ground forces assisted by strong air support and Naval gunfire. Our casualties during the first day of the assault were light, although the landing beaches have been under sporadic mortar and artillery fire.
The landings on Peleliu Island were supported by carrier based aircraft which bombed, strafed, and launched rockets against enemy installations immediately behind the landing beaches on September 14. Gun emplacements and other defense installations on the northern end of the island were also heavily bombed. We lost one plane and four flight personnel in these attacks.
The fast carrier task force covering and supporting the landings by far ranging operations throughout the Western Pacific are commanded by Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher, U. S. Navy.
The amphibious assault troops engaged are under the command of Major General Roy S. Geiger, USMC, Commander, Third Amphibious Corps.
The initial landings were made by the First Marine Division, commanded by Major General William H. Rupertus, USMC The ships in direct support are commanded by Rear Admiral George H. Fort, U. S. Navy.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Shimushu Island on September 12, setting buildings afire. Antiaircraft fire was ineffective. Seven enemy fighters rose to intercept our force but did not press home the attack. During the night of September 13 14 Eleventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed installations at Paramushiru. All returned undamaged to their base.
Three Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Iwo Jima on September 13, dropping 52 tons of bombs on the airfield and adjacent installa¬tions. Large explosions visible for many miles were observed. Enemy air¬craft made no attempt at interception. All planes returned safely.
Pagan Island installations were bombed by Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force on September 13. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. On the same day fighter planes of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing hit gun positions on Rota, encountering meager antiaircraft fire.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing made further neutralization raids on the Marshall Island Atolls of Mille, Jaluit, and Wotje on September 12 and 13.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force flew through moderate antiair¬craft fire to bomb Marcus Island on September 13.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 16th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb Kataoka naval base on Shimushu; 4 B-25s abort a shipping sweep due to weather and mechanical difficulties.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 19 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, China. In spite of bad weather in Burma, 4 P-47s sweep the Lungling, China-Wanling- Loiwing road and 5 damage a bridge approach at Manyut. A detachment of the 3d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, based at Sylhet, India, begins operating from Yunnani, China with C-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-24s bomb Hengyang; 12 B-25s bomb Kutkai; 28 B-25s hit targets in China, including the Yuangshaho ferry, Pakmushih, Chuanhsien, and Lengshuitang; 130+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity in the Mangshih and Lungling area and from N of Tangyang and along the Yangtze River southward including areas around Changsha, Kiyang, Samshui, Chuanhsien, Lingling, and Kwongning; flights of the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Kunming, begin operating from Nanning and Yunnani with F-5s.

CANADA: The Second Quebec Conference (Octagon) attended by US President Franklin D Roosevelt, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, Canadian Prime Minister MacKenzie King and the Combined Chiefs of Staff (CCS) ends. The CCS approves Admiral William F Halsey's plan to move the date of the Leyte invasion from 20 December to 20 October. Agreement is also reached on invading Japan; Kyushu will be invaded in October 1945 and Honshu in December 1945.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima; 3 others on training and armed reconnaissance missions bomb Pagan and Marcus s. P-47s pound enemy positions on Pagan. B-24s in the Marshall s bomb Emidj , Jaluit Atoll, Marshall s. The 548th Night Fighter Squadron, 7th Fighter Wing, arrives at Hickam Field, Hawaii from the US with P-61s and begins flying patrols over the Pacific. Three USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb Marcus Island. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Kendari air depot and Ambesia Airfield while B-25s attack a large warehouse at Gorontalo and B-24s and B-25s hit Kairatoe and Kamarian. B-25s and B-24s pound Namlea on Buru , Liang on Ambon, Haroekoe, and Laha on Amboina. Fighter-bombers hit Manokwari, Sagan, Moemi, and Warren airstrips; HQ 42d Bombardment Group (Medium) moves from Hollandia to Sansapor; the 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, Solomon s, to Biak with C-47s; and the 418th Night Fighter Squadron, 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium), moves from Hollandia to Owi, with P-61s.

EAST INDIES: The British Eastern Fleet begins 4 days of air strikes on Sigli on the northwestern tip of Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies.
Japanese aircraft make light raids on U.S. ground and naval forces involved in the invasion of Morotai in the Netherlands East Indies. 
The USAAF Far East Air Force attacks various islands. On Celebes Island, B-24 Liberators bomb Kendari air depot and Ambesia Airfield while B-25 Mitchells attack a large warehouse at Gorontalo and B-24s and B-25s hit Kairatoe on Halmahera Island and Kamarian. B-25s and B-24 Liberators pound Namlea and Liang on Ceram Island, Haroekoe on Haroekoe Island, and Laha on Amboina Island.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, the beachhead on Peleliu in the Palaus Islands is consolidated by the Marines, including capturing part of the airfield.

USN: F6F Hellcat 58043 crashes strafing Galea

PACIFIC OCEAN: Five Japanese ships are sunk by USN aircraft and submarines:
(1) South of Formosa, USS Picuda sinks an army cargo ship in Bashi Channel and USS Redfish (SS-395) sinks a fleet tanker;
(2) USS Sea Devil sinks submarine HIJMS I-364 off Yokosuka, Japan;
(3) an army cargo ship is sunk by aircraft southwest of Mindanao, Philippine Islands;
(4) a cargo vessel is sunk by a mine south of Mindanao.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 119, SEPTEMBER 16, 1944
During September 15 (West Longitude Date) United States Marines made some additional gains against strong opposition on Peleliu Island and captured the airfield at the southern end. The enemy has launched several strong counterattacks against our positions but has been thrown back each time.
222
An attack begun by our forces on the early morning of September 15, preceded by aerial bombing and Naval gunfire, resulted in steady advances through well organized defenses in depth. This attack was supported by artillery, tanks, Naval gunfire, and bombing. Several enemy tanks were reported destroyed. Our troops had counted more than 1400 enemy dead by nightfall on September 15. Severe fighting continues.
Carrier aircraft continued to give close support to our ground forces throughout September 15. Enemy troop concentrations, gun positions, and supplies were bombed. Carrier planes also bombed airfield installations at Babelthuap, the northernmost island in the Palau Group. Several fires were started by strafing.
Seventy two tons of bombs were dropped on Dublon and Moen in the Truk Atoll by Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on September 14. Five enemy planes intercepted our force and one Liberator was damaged. The enemy planes were driven off with probable damage to one. Antiaircraft fire was meager. On the same day Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed Ponape Island in the Carolines.
Paramushiru in the Kuriles was bombed by Eleventh Army Air Force Liberators at night on September 12. Antiaircraft fire was meager and all of our planes returned. Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four attacked Paramushiru on September 14, setting fire to several buildings. Intercepting enemy aircraft damaged one Ventura. Two of the interceptors were probably damaged. All of our planes returned.
Pagan Island was attacked on September 14 by Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force. Gun emplacements were hit with rockets and strafed. One plane was damaged by antiaircraft fire.
Gun emplacements at Wotje Atoll were bombed on September 14 by Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered.
A single search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two strafed and damaged two enemy sailboats at Lemotrek Island, east of Woleai, on September 14. Another search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two on routine patrol near Iwo Jima on September 14 sighted two large landing craft escorted by a fighter plane: Both landing craft were strafed and the enemy plane was shot down.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 17th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, two USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators abort a mission to Suribachi on Paramushiru Island due to weather and four B-25 Mitchells fly an unsuccessful shipping sweep. Four PV-1 Venturas of the USN's Bombing Squadron One Hundred Thirty Six (VB-136) based on Attu attack Parmushiru and Shimushu Islands. The aircraft flown by the squadron commander is damaged and forced to land in the USSR where the crew is interned. As a result of this mishap, further Empire Express missions are canceled and VB-136 missions are restricted to sector searches or special photo missions where the speed of the PV-1 is required.BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s bomb Katha, 8 hit Momauk and Wanling, and 8 others attack Bhamo; 6 B-25s hit Mangshih while 3 others bomb Indaw; 16 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, China; C-47s fly 200+ sorties delivering personnel and supplies to various points in the CBI.

BURMA: Tuitum falls to the Indian 5th Division.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24s bomb Changsha; 27 B-25s hit Hwangshapu, Kiyang, and Nanyo; 130+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack town areas, strongpoints, shipping, railway targets, gun positions, trucks, and other targets of opportunity from NE of Ichang southward through Hunan Province and beyond; areas hit include Changsha, Kiyang, Lingling, Chuanhsien, Siangtan, Hengshan, Kweiyang, and Lingkuantien, plus scattered targets of opportunity elsewhere; the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves from Kunming to Chanyi with F-5s (flights are operating from Nanning and Yunnani).

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): A B-24 on a snooper mission from Saipan bombs Iwo Jima ; armed reconnaissance over Marcus is unsuccessful due to bad weather.

NAURU ISLAND: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb the island. Nauru Island is a 21 square kilometer (8 square mile) island in the South Pacific Ocean, located about halfway between the Gilbert and Solomon Islands. The island is rich in phosphate deposits and was occupied by the Japanese on 25 August 1942.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Ground echelon of HQ 497th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and the 869th, 870th and 871st Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), arrive at Isley Field from the US (first mission is 28 Oct).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb Buayoan Airfield on Mindanao . B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit Langoan Airfield on Celebes . B-25s and P-39s, fighting bad weather, attack a variety of targets, including airfields and villages in Amboina-Ceram s area. InNew Guinea, P-47s and P-40s pound the airfield on Samate.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, the 321st and 322d Infantry Regiments of the U.S. Army's 81st Infantry Division land on Angaur Island in the Palau Islands; resistance is strong from the 1,600 man Japanese garrison. During the afternoon, USN carrier-based F6F Hellcats attack U.S. Army ground troops killing seven and wounding 46. All close-air support missions are temporarily halted on Angaur. 
Most of the south end of Peleliu Island is held by U.S. Marines. Attacks on the Japanese positions on Mount Umurbrogol begin, marking the tough fighting ahead.

EAST INDIES: U.S. Army action on Morotai Island in the Netherlands East Indies subsides to patrolling in order to locate small Japanese parties. 
In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Force B-24, B-25s, and P-38s hit Langoan Airfield on Celebes Island while B-25s and P-39s, fighting bad weather, attack a variety of targets, including airfields and villages in Amboina-Ceram Islands area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USAAF Far East Air Force B-25 Mitchells bomb Buayan Aerodrome on Mindanao.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 120, SEPTEMBER 17, 1944
United States Army assault troops established beachheads on Angaur Island, the southernmost of the Palau Islands, on September 16 (West Longitude Date). Carrier based aircraft of the Pacific Fleet heavily bombed the island prior to the landings, and cruisers and destroyers took enemy defensive positions under deliberate fire.
The initial landings were made by troops of the 81st Infantry Division, commanded by Major General Paul J. Mueller, U.S.A. The ships in direct support are commanded by Rear Admiral W. H. P. Blandy, U. S. Navy.
All initial objectives have been gained against resistance which so far has been relatively light.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 121, SEPTEMBER 17, 1944
The First Marine Division continued to encounter heavy opposition on Peleliu Island during September 16 (West Longitude Date), but extended the area under their control in the southwestern peninsula and moved ahead in a northerly direction approximately a third of a mile. Our attack was preceded by bombing and Naval gunfire. The enemy is using artillery and mortars in considerable numbers against our positions although many have been destroyed by bombing and counter battery fire. On Angaur Island, troops of the 81st Infantry Division have joined the beachheads established on the north and northeast sectors of the island, and have pushed inland more than a thousand yards against light opposition. The northeast third of Angaur is now in our hands.
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed on September 14 (West Longitude Date) by a single Liberator of the Seventh Army Air Force and by Liberators in greater number on September 15. In the latter attack the airstrips and surrounding areas were bombed causing large explosions and starting fires. Four enemy planes attempted interception without success. There was moderate antiaircraft fire, which did no damage.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was attacked twice on September 15 by the Seventh Army Air Force. Liberators attacked early in the day followed by Thunderbolts which launched rockets and strafed gun positions and the runway. There was meager antiaircraft fire. There were two attacks against Rota on September 14. In the afternoon Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Air¬craft Wing strafed gun positions and Navy Hellcat fighter planes strafed the airfield at night. Rota was again visited by Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing on September 15. The runway and gun emplacements were bombed and strafed.
Gun positions and the airfield at Ponape were bombed on September 14 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells.
On September 15 a single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator bombed Marcus Island.
The same day Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing dropped six tons of bombs on Wotje. One of our planes was shot down. The crew was rescued. Corsairs again bombed Wotje on September 16.
A lone Catalina search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two attacked Nauru on the night of September 16.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 18th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 P-47s pound Japanese positions in the Myothit area; 8 B-25s hit supply dumps and installations at Chefang, China; 18 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow, China; and 200+ other sorties by C-47s deliver men and supplies to several points in the CBI. The detachment of the 2d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, operating from Yunnani, China with C-47s returns to base at Sylhet, India.

INDIAN OCEAN: West of Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies, the RN submarine HMS Tradewind torpedoes and sinks the Japanese cargo ship SS Junyo Maru at position 02.52S, 101.12E. The 5,065 ton ship was en route from Java to Sumatra carrying 2,300 Dutch, British, Australian and American POWs and 4,200 Javanese slave labourers (romushas). They were all bound for work on the 136.7 mile long Sumatra Railway Line between Pakan Baru and Muaro. Contrary to the Geneva convention, the ship was not travelling under a Red Cross flag. At about 1730 hours local, the ship was struck by two torpedoes, one forward and one aft. The Japanese crew manned the lifeboats and the escort vessels picked up Japanese survivors. In the morning, a Japanese ship arrived and began picking up survivors. Of the 6,500 men aboard the ship before the attack, only 680 POWS and 200 romushas were saved. They were taken to Sumatra and put to work on the railway where many more died.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 30 B-25s attack town areas and fuel dumps at Lingling, Taohsien, and Chuanhsien and damage the approaches to the Lingling ferry crossing; 4 B-24s over the Formosa Strait claim 1 freighter sunk; about 115 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack troops, trucks, tanks, shipping, town areas, and other targets of opportunity throughout Hunan Province S of Tungting Lake to Luicbow Peninsula and Chikhorn Bay; and the 529th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, based at Pungchacheng with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Hsian.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bomb Marcus . 28 Eniwetok Atoll based B-24s bomb Truk . Gilbert s-based B-25s pound Ponape .

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 499th and 500th Bombardment Groups (Very Heavy) arrive at Isley Field from the US; and the 3d Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron (Very Heavy), 11th Photographic Group (Mapping), arrives on Saipan from the US with F-13s (the squadron will fly photo, electronic and weather recon in the W Pacific, 1 Nov 44-Sep 45).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s blast several targets in the Davao, Mindanao area, including oil storage at Sasa. B-25s hit Langoan Airfield and lake area on Celebes . Bad weather forces B-24s over the Ceram-Amboina s area to individually attack targets which include 4 airfields. B-25s hit Samate Airfield and fighter-bombers hit the airfield and town of Manokwari and AA guns at Moemi; HQ 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium) moves from Hollandia to Morotai ; and the 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Wakde with B-24s begins operating from Noemfoor. Written off after a take off accident is A-20G "Je Reviens" 43-9458.

EAST INDIES: No. 61 Airfield Construction Wing of the Royal Australian Air Force arrive off Morotai.

PULAU: US Marines attack mount Umurbrogol on Peleliu. They run into strong resistance from the dug in Japanese and make no gain for their heavy losses. The advance on Angaur, near Peleliu, continues.

PTO: The destroyer USS Case rendezvouzes with the submarine USS Sealion and transfers a medical officer and medical supplies to treat the 73 British and 54 Australian POWs who survived the sinking of the Japanese transport Rakuyo Maru 3 days ago.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 122, SEPTEMBER 18, 1944
During the night of September 16 17 (West Longitude Date) the enemy counterattacked the western flank of our forward lines on Peleliu Island, but was thrown back. An attack launched by the First Marine Division in the early morning of September 17 resulted in further gains to the north, and the occupation of Asias Town. Meantime mopping up operations in the southern sector progressed and Ngarmoked Island off the southern tip of Peleliu was captured. Two enemy aircraft bombed our positions on September 17, but caused no casualties. Seabees are at work rebuilding the Peleliu Airfield. Heavy fighting continues.
On Angaur Island several enemy counterattacks have been repulsed and good progress has been made by the 81st Infantry Division. The northern half of the island excepting some strong-points along the western shore is under our control. Through September 17 our forces had wiped out 5,495 enemy troops on Peleliu and 48 on Angaur.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 559, SEPTEMBER 18, 1944
Major General Francis P. Mulcahy, USMC, has been designated Com¬manding General of Aircraft, Fleet Marine Force, succeeding Major General Ross E. Rowell, USMC, it was announced today by Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander in Chief, U. S. Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas.
The change in designation for Marine aviation in the Pacific from Marine Aircraft Wings Pacific to Aircraft, Fleet Marine Force, was announced simultaneously.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 19th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kuriles, 2 B-25s fly a shipping sweep over Tomari Cape; and 4 B-24s off to strike Kurabu Cape turn back due to weather and mechanical failures.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 18 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow and Chengkuing, China. C-47s transports fly 100+ sorties carrying men and supplies to several CBI locations.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-25s bomb Lingling, Lengsbuitang, Chuanhsien, Sinning, and Shanhsien; 150+ P-40s and P-51s pound numerous targets of opportunity during armed reconnaissance flights from the Tungting Lake-C Yangtze River area to the S China Sea; and the fighter-bombers particularly concentrate on road transport in the Changsha area and supply dumps, buildings, and trucks near Sintsiang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 29 Saipan based B-24s blast shipping at Chichi Jima . 24 P-47s bomb and strafe AA positions and storage areas on Pagan. 3 B-24s on snooper and armed reconnaissance missions bomb Iwo Jima and Marcus.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Ground echelons of the 881st, 882d and 883d Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 500th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at Isley Field from the US (first mission is 11 Nov).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Striking all principal targets in NE Celebes, B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit the Amoerang port area, Menado fuel tanks and shipping personnel areas and AA guns at Mapanget and Sidate, bivouac, supply areas, and lookout towers along Lembeh Strait, Langoan Airfield, and Kakas rest camp. In New Guinea, HQ 8th Fighter Group and the 36th Fighter Squadron move from Owi, to Morotai with P-38s; and HQ 347th Fighter Group and the 339th Fighter Squadron move from Sansapor to Middleburg with P-38s.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the Japanese on the peaks of central ridge continues to hold up the 1st and 7th Marine Regiments; however, elements of 1st, advancing along East Road, push through Asias village. The 5th Marine Regiment secures the eastern arm of the island with little difficulty. 

On Angaur Island in the Palau Islands, the Army's 81st Infantry Division commits four battalions the main effort of clearing southern Angaur and splitting Japanese forces there. Little opposition is met as assault forces establish a line across southern Angaur from Garangaoi Cove eastward, but some resistance is bypassed on the southeastern coast.

EAST INDIES: On Morotai Island in the Halmahera Islands of the Netherlands East Indies, work is begun on a bomber airstrip, Wama Airfield at Gotalalamo. The existing fighter base, Pitoe Airfield, becomes known as Moratai or Pitu Airfield.
Striking all principal targets in the northeastern Celebes Islands, Netherlands East Indies, US Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators, B-25 Mitchells, and P-38 Lightnings hit the Amoerang port area, Menado fuel tanks and shipping personnel areas and antiaircraft guns at Mapanget and Sidate, bivouac, supply areas, and lookout towers along Lembeh Strait, Langoan Airfield, and Kakas rest camp. On Halmahera Island during the night of 19/20 September, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs and P-47 Thunderbolts strike Kaoe Aerodrome while B-24 Liberators, B-25 Mitchells, and fighter-bombers, attack airfields at Amahai Airfeild on Amahai Island, Namlea Seaplane Base on Buroe Island, Liang (Laha, Ambon East) on Ambon Island, the town of Lautem on Dutch Timor Island, and several targets of opportunity.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 123, SEPTEMBER 19, 1944
First Marine Division troops on Peleliu Island scored further gains in a northeasterly direction during September 18 (West Longitude Date), securing Ngardololok Town and bringing most of the eastern coastal area under control. There was no significant change in our positions in the center and along the west coast. The enemy, fighting from pillboxes, trenches and other prepared fortifications, supported by mortars and artillery, continues to offer stubborn resistance. Found in badly damaged condition on the Peleliu Airfield were 77 single engine fighter aircraft, 28 medium bombers, eight light bombers, and four transport plane
On Angaur Island further southward advances have been made and two thirds of the island is in the hands of the 81st Infantry Division. The enemy now occupies only two isolated pockets of the island. During September 1 Saipan Town and Middle Village were occupied.
A landing craft equipped as a gunboat (LCI 459) struck a mine while firing rockets in close support of our troops on Peleliu on September 17, and sank in about 20 minutes. Two of the crew were wounded, but all are safe.
Shimushu Island in the Kuriles was bombed by Eleventh Army Air Force Liberators during the night of September 16. Antiaircraft fire was inaccurate and all our planes returned to their base. Shimushu and Paramushiru were attacked on September 17 by search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four. Buildings were set afire. A small boat, loaded with enemy personnel, and a warship, thought to be a destroyer, were strafed off the east coast of Paramushiru. Several enemy fighter planes intercepted and one was shot down. One of our planes was damaged.
Iwo Jima was attacked on the night of September 16 (West Longitude Date) by a single plane. There was no antiaircraft fire.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Marcus Island on September 17. Antiaircraft fire varied from meager to intense. On the same day Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells flew through moderate antiaircraft fire to bomb runways, bivouac areas, and gun emplacements on Nauru Island.
Further neutralization raids were carried out against Wotje in the Marshalls on September 16 and 17. Both attacks were directed at storage areas and encountered meager antiaircraft fire. On September 16 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Jaluit.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 20th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, P-47s hit the Kadu rail siding, Nyaungbintha, Indaw, and troops at Hkaungtung; 3 B-25s weathered out of the Bhamo area hit alternates at Indaw; C-47s continue large-scale operations to several points in the CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 27 B-25s bomb Lingling, Chuanhsien, and Kiyang and hit targets of opportunity throughout the Chuanhsien area; 100+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over wide areas of SE China attack troops, horses, trucks, shipping, and other targets of opportunity, particularly concentrating on areas around Chuanhsien, Lingling, Kiyang, Changsha, and Yiyang.
CHINA: U.S. General Joseph Stilwell learns that his plan for the defense of Kweilin has been accepted by Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and issues orders accordingly.

INDIA: The All-India Congress begins today in Bombay and continues until 23 September. Under the leadership of Mohandas K. Gandhi and Pandit Jawarharlal Nehru, they consider the British government's offer of India autonomy. The delegates call the plan unsatisfactory and demand the British to "quit India."

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan bomb and strafe gun positions on Pagan. B-24s hit Jaluit Atoll while Makin based B-25s pound Nauru.

MARCUS ISLAND: A lone USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberator on armed reconnaissance, bombs Marcus Island. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the firm Japanese defense of the central ridge system on western arm virtually halts forward movement of the 1st and 7th Marines. The 1st Marines is so depleted in strength that 7th Marines relieves all its troops but those along West Road. The 5th Marines is mopping up eastern arm.
On Angaur Island in the Palau Islands, Major General Paul J Mueller, Commanding General, 81st Infantry Division, declares organized resistance at an end as the Army’s 321st Infantry Regiment drives to the southern end of island and begins mopping up scattered Japanese. The Japanese remaining on Angaur are concentrated in northwestern part of the island and are prepared for a prolonged defense of a broad, deep, bowl-shaped depression in the Lake Salome area. The 322d Infantry Regiment tries to reach the bowl from different directions, but makes little headway. Construction of Angaur Airstrip is begun in the southern part of the island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Despite poor weather over Celebes, the Menado area is again attacked and B-24s hit Mapanget and Sidate Airfields and supply dumps and other targets of opportunity. B-24s hit Djailolo and A-20s and P-47s during the night of 19/20 Sep strike Kaoe Airfields. B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers, striking during the night of 19/20 Sep and during the day, pound airfields at Amahai, Namlea on Buru , Liang and Ambon on Amboina , the town of Lautem on Timor , and several targets of opportunity. During the night of 20/21 Sep a few B-24s again hit the Menado and Sidate area. Fighter-bombers hit AA guns and targets of opportunity at Moemi and Ransiki Airfield and hit a supply dump further E along the Orai River; the 75th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Hollandia to Sansapor with B-25s; the 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Owi, to Morotai with P-38s; the 370th and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based on Wakde with B-24s, begin operating from Noemfoor.

EAST INDIES: On Morotai Island in the Halmahera Islands of the Netherlands East Indies, the beachhead perimeter has been expanded to provide space for additional airfield construction, extending about 1,000 yards N of the original site and some 10,000 yards E along the shore to the Sabatai River.
In the air over the Netherlands East Indies, despite poor weather over Celebes Island, the USAAF's Far East Air Forces attacks the Menado area and B-24 Liberators hit Mapenget and Sidate Airfields and supply dumps and other targets of opportunity. On Halmahera Island, B-24 Liberators hit Djailolo Aerodrome. USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s, B-25 Mitchells, and fighter-bombers, striking at Amahai Airfield on Amahai Island, Namlea Seaplane Base on Buroe Island, Liang (Laha, Ambon East) on Ambon Island, the town of Lautem on Dutch Timor Island, and several targets of opportunity. at Amahai on Ceram Island, Namlea on Buru Island, Liang and Laha on Amboina Island, the town of Lautem on Timor Island, and several targets of opportunity. During the night of 20/21 September a few B-24s again hit the Menado and Sidate area on Celebes Island.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 124, SEPTEMBER 20, 1944
During the afternoon of September 19 (West Longitude Date) organized enemy resistance ceased on Angaur Island. The 81st Infantry Division is proceeding with mopping up operations.
Shore installations and bivouac areas at Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands were bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on September 18. A direct hit and two near misses were obtained in attacking a medium cargo vessel at anchor in Futami Harbor, and numerous barges were bombed. The cargo ship was left burning and eight to 10 barges were destroyed. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was bombed and strafed by Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force on September 18. Antiaircraft emplacements and storage facilities were the principal targets, and several fires were started.
Marcus Island was attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on the same day, and Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells bombed Ponape Island, hitting gun positions and the airstrip in the latter attack.
Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Wotje Atoll in the Marshalls on September 18, dropping 27 tons on barracks areas.
All of our aircraft returned from the foregoing missions.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 125, SEPTEMBER 20, 1944
During September 19 (West Longitude Date) the First Marine Division continued to apply heavy pressure on the left flank of our front on Peleliu Island, seeking to dislodge the enemy from strong defensive positions in the rough terrain which parallels the western shore. The enemy resistance is bitter, but slow progress is being made, and in one sector 11 field guns, 70 machine guns, and 23 mortars have been captured by our forces. Small local advances were made on the left during September 19, but there was no ap¬preciable change in our line. On the right flank, along the eastern shore, additional gains were scored and virtually all enemy resistance has been mopped up. The small unnamed island below Ngabad Island was occupied by our forces during the day.
Mopping up on Angaur Island by troops of the 81st Infantry Division continues. Our forces have killed an estimated 7045 enemy troops on Peleliu and 600 on Angaur. Enemy aircraft dropped two bombs near positions occupied by our forces during the night of September 18 19, but caused no damage.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sept 21st 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25s hit Man Mawn and 1 other bombs Indaw; 21 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, China. 170+ other transport sorties are flown to various terminal points in CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 27 B-25s pound Kiyang, Yungming, Lingling and areas to the N, and the area W of Chuanhsien; 100+ P-40s and P-51s attack buildings, river shipping, troops, horses, and supplies at numerous points especially around Sinshih, Kiyang, Wuchou, and Isuho.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 5 B-24s on armed reconnaissance and training missions from Saipan bomb Marcus and Pagan s. B-25s, based in the Gilberts, strike Ponape .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack Ambon on Amboina and Kairatoe Airfield on Celebes and shipping in Piroe Bay. On Celebes, P-38s and B-25s hit Menado, Tomohon, the Kakas rest camp, small craft near Belang , Kairatoe, and Namlea Airfield on Buru , and a barge off Kaoe Point, Halmahera. Fighter-bombers hit Windissi and Ransiki and strafe targets of opportunity near the Orai River; during the night of 21/22 Sep fighter-bombers hit the Geelvink Bay-Bentoni Bay area; the 13th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Espiritu Santo to Biak with C-47s (squadron is operating from Los Negros); the detachment of the 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, operating from Wakde with P-38s and P-61s, returns to base at Nadzab.

AUSTRALIA: U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander South West Pacific Area, radios the U.S. Chiefs of Staff that he can mount a major assault on Luzon, Philippine Islands about 20 December as a result of the acceleration of the Leyte invasion; he also suggests that the Formosa operation may be unnecessary if Luzon is occupied. 
Australian General Thomas Blamey, commander of the Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area and commander of the Australian Military Force, tells the Australian Advisory War Council that he will have two divisions available for the upcoming invasion of the Philippines. This is addition to Australian responsibilities in New Guinea and adjacent islands. 

EAST INDIES: Radar is established on Raoe Island, off the west coast Morotai Island, Halmahara Islands, Netherlands East Indies.
In the air over the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s attack Liang (Laha or Ambon East) Airfield on Ambon Island, Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island and shipping in Piroe Bay, Ceram, Moluccas Islands. On Celebes Island, P-38s and B-25s hit Menado, Tomohon, the Kakas rest camp, small craft near Belang Island, Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island, Namlea Seaplane Base on Buroe Island, and a barge off Kaoe Point, Celebes Island. 

MARCUS ISLAND: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators on an armed reconnaissance and training mission bomb the island. The island is located in the North Pacific about 768 nautical miles WNW of Wake Island and is used as a refueling point for Japanese aircraft en route to the Central Pacific. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers hit Windissi and Ransiki (Moemi North) Aerodrome and strafe targets of opportunity near the Orai River; during the night of 21/22 September fighter-bombers hit the Geelvink Bay-Bentoni Bay area. 

PACIFIC: USN submarines sink five Japanese ships:
(1) USS Haddo , while lifeguarding for Task Force 38, sinks a surveying ship 80 miles SW of Manila;
(2) off the north coast of Luzon, USS Picuda and USS Redfish sink two transports;
(3) USS Searaven sinks a Kurils-bound army transport northeast of Hokkaido; and
(4) USS Shad sinks an auxiliary minesweeper east of Honshu, Japan. 

USN carrier-based aircraft attack Japanese convoy about 44 nautical miles NW of Olongapo, Luzon, Philippine Islands in postions 15.25N, 119.50E. Seven ships are sunk. One of the ships is the Japanese transport SS Hofuku Maru which is carrying 1,289 British and Dutch POWs en route from Singapore, Malaya, to Japan. This ship had unloaded sick and dying POWs in Manila and sailed again in convoy and is attacked again when only three days out. It took only a few minutes for the ship to go down drowning around 1,047 men who are trapped in the holds; less than 250 survived.

PALAU ISLANDS: On Peleliu, the progress of the 1st Marine Division against the central ridges is still negligible. 
On Angaur , elements of 322d Infantry Regiment break into the Lake Salome bowl on northwestern Angaur but pull back for the night since their positions are untenable. The attack is preceded by a heavy volume of artillery fire and bombardment of the position by USN aircraft. The 321st Infantry Regiment is alerted for a movement to Peleliu so that 1st Marines can be withdrawn from there and the 322d Infantry Regiment thus becomes responsible for south Angaur as well as the stubborn pocket on the northeastern end.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Aircraft from the twelve aircraft carriers of Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 begin attacks on shipping in Manila and Subic Bay, Clark and Nichols Fields and Cavite Navy Yard. Carrier-based aircraft sink 22 Japanese ships and then attack a convoy west of Luzon sinking another 6 ships. 

UNITED STATES: Hawaiian Territorial Governor Ingram Stainback orders Honolulu brothels closed. 
CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 126, SEPTEMBER 21, 1944
The First Marine Division made minor gains in a northerly direction along the western ridge of Peleliu Island on September 24 (West Longitude Date) facing stiff opposition from the enemy troops well entrenched in pre¬cipitous terrain. Our attack was preceded by gunfire from cruisers and destroyers and by bombing.
Meantime, our forces occupied the entire east coast of Peleliu, including the island of Ngabad.
More enemy equipment has been captured consisting of six trench mortars and 31 machine guns. An additional 10 enemy aircraft have been found destroyed on the airfield.
The 81st Division is continuing mopping up operations on Angaur.
Enemy troops killed on Peleliu number 8,792. Enemy troops killed on Angaur number 850.
The airfield and installations on Babelthuap and the seaplane base at Arakabesan were bombed on September 20.
Seventh Army Air Force Thunderbolts strafed and bombed gun emplacements on Pagan in the Marianas on September 19.
Aircraft of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed storage areas at Rota Island on September 18 and attacked it again on September 19, causing several explosions and starting fires.
A single plane bombed Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on September 18. There was no antiaircraft fire.
Truk Atoll was the target of Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on September 18. Sixty nine tons of bombs were dropped on the airfield at Moen. Four enemy aircraft attempted interception. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Three Liberators were slightly damaged but all returned.
Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru in the Kuriles on September 19. Direct hits were scored on communication facilities. Later the same day a single Eleventh Army Air Force Mitchell bomber attacked Paramushiru, encountering meager antiaircraft fire. All planes returned safely.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Wotje, in the Marshalls, on September 19. Bivouac areas, storage areas, and communication facilities were bombed. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 127, SEPTEMBER 21, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet swept the island of Luzon in the heart of the Philippines on September 20 (West Longitude Date) striking in great force at shipping in Manila Bay and in Subic Bay, at enemy Installa¬tions at Clark Field and Nichols Field near Manila, and at the Cavite Naval Base.
One hundred and ten enemy aircraft were shot down in the air and 95 were destroyed on the ground. The following additional damage was inflicted on the enemy
Enemy ships sunk:	Enemy ships damaged,
One large destroyer leader	including those probably sunk
Four large oil tankers	One destroyer
One small oil tanker	Two large oil tankers
Two large cargo ships	One large transport
One medium cargo ship	Ten large cargo ships
Two small cargo ships	Twelve medium cargo ships
One floating dry dock
Two barges
In addition to the heavy shipping and aircraft losses inflicted upon the enemy, much damage was done to military objectives on and adjacent to Clark Field and Nichols Field, and to the fields themselves. Our losses in this superlatively successful attack which apparently caught the enemy completely by surprise, were 15 aircraft from which several of the flight personnel were recovered. There was no damage to our surface ships.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sept 22nd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 13 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow, China; C-47s fly 170+ sorties to various points in the CBI. The detachment of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photogrpahic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Liuchow to Chanyi, China with F-7s (the squadron is based at Guskhara).

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-24s pound Hankow; 12 B-25s and 7 P-51s hit the Hengyang road junction and ferry; 7 B-25s bomb Kianghwa while 6 P-51s damage a nearby bridge; 5 B-25s hit Yungming; 44 P-40s and P-51s blast targets of opportunity along roads in the Changsha, Siangtaii, and Sintsiang areas. 50+ other P-40s and P-51s hit various targets of opportunity around Chuanhsien, Paoching, Lingling, Hankow, and Kiyang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 15 Saipan -based B-24s strike shipping at Chichi Jima. In the Mariana s, 24 P-47s strafe Pagan and bomb Anatahan . 3 B-24s on a snooper mission and armed reconnaissance flight bomb Iwo Jima and Marcus. 15 B-25s, flying out of Makin bomb Nauru.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Ground echelons of the 877th, 878th and 879th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 499th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at Isley Field (first mission is 24 Nov).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound Sidate and Mapanget. B-24s and B-25s bomb Amahai and Liang on Ambon and the airfield on Haroekoe . In New Guinea, A-20s pound Urarom Airfield while fighter-bombers hit Idorra, Windissi, Moemi, and Kaimana; HQ 5th Bombardment Group moves from Wakde to Noemfoor; the 342d Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Wakde Airfield to Noemfoor with P-47s.
RAAF: Lost on a strike to Timor is B-25D A47-3

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Ulithi Atoll, Regimental Combat Team 323, 81st Infantry Division, lands without opposition and begins securing the atoll.
On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the Japanese continue the effective defense of the central ridges and are bringing up reinforcements. The 1st Marine Division observation planes are operating from the airfield.
On Angaur, elements of the 322d Infantry again push into the bowl in the Lake Salome area from the south but retire at night.
General Geiger orders one regiment, the 321st Infantry Regiment, from the 81st Infantry to Peleliu. He is attempting to offset some of the losses incurred by the Marines. A second regiment from this division will be committed before the battle is over.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s again bomb Sidate and Mapanget Airfields on Celebes Island. B-24s and B-25 Mitchells bomb Amahai Airfield on Amahai Island, and Haroekoe and Liang (Laha or Ambon East) Airfields on Ambon Island.

NAURU ISLAND: In the air, 15 USAAF Seventh Air Force B-25 Mitchells, flying out of Makin Island, bomb the island. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Carrier-based aircraft from 12 aircraft carriers USN's Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 continue to wreak havoc on Japanese shipping in the Philippines sinking eight ships and damaging two.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 128, SEPTEMBER 22, 1944
On Peleliu Island the enemy continued to resist bitterly from heavily fortified defense positions on Umurbrogol Mountain during September 21 (West Longitude Date). Troops of the First Marine Division were unable to make any appreciable progress along the western arm of the island. Five heavy caliber enemy guns were captured by our forces during the day. Our front line remains virtually unchanged except for slight northward progress along the west coast. On Angaur the 81st Infantry Division continues to dig remnants of the enemy from caves in the northwestern section of the island. During the day a heavy cruiser shelled enemy defense installations on Koror Island, and scored several direct hits.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Rota in the Marianas on September 20. On the same day installations at Pagan were bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. No antiaircraft fire was encountered in either attack.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators attacked Marcus Island on September 19 and again on September 20. Gun emplacements were bombed in the latter attack. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered. The runway and gun em¬placements on Nauru Island were bombed on September 20 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Jaluit Atoll in the Marshalls was attacked on September 20 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sept 23rd 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 19 P-47s attack bridges along a line Wanling-Bhamo-Myitkyina destroying 1 bridge; 6 B-25s hit bridges S of Meza, destroying 1 and extensively damaging several others. In China, 19 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow while 2 deliver fuel to Kunming.

CHINA: U.S. Ambassador to China Major General Patrick J Hurley sends a report to President Franklin D Roosevelt and tells him of Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek's reaction to his (Roosevelt's) message of 19 September. 
On the Salween front, the Japanese send a rescue column to extricate the garrison at Pingka.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-24s pound the Burma Road in the Chefang area; 36 B-25s hit Chuanhsien and targets of opportunity in surrounding areas; 6 B-25s bomb Kuanyang, 5 hit Yungming, 6 damage Dara bridge, 12 bomb Lungling, and 2 knock out a bridge near Jinyang; 2 B-24s bomb docks at Amoy; again 90+ P-40s and P-51s hit numerous targets of opportunity throughout SE China concentrating on Japanese troops in the Chuanhsien area and various targets around Jungyun, Yuankiang, Yungming, Lingling, and Hsuchang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 15 B-24s from Saipan bomb Chichi Jima, Haha Jima, and Ani Jima. 2 B-24s on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus while 1 on a training mission hits Pagan. On the night of 23/24 Sep a B-24 from Kwajalein bombs Wake.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: During night and day raids B-24s and B-25s concentrate on Sidate and Mapanget Airfields on Celebes . P-47s pound Kaoe Airfield. P-47s and P-40s bomb AA guns at Manokwari, Moemi, and Ransiki Airfield; HQ Thirteenth Air Force moves from Hollandia to Noemfoor; the 460th Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Nadzab to Noemfoor with P-47s.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Regimental Combat Team 321 of the 81st Infantry Division arrives on Peleliu Island from Angaur Island and is attached to the 1st Marine Division. After relieving the 1st Marine Regiment on the left flank just north of the third phase line, north of the village of Ngarekeukl, RCT 321 reconnoiters along the coast to Garekoru, near the fourth phase line, without difficulty. Efforts to make a general advance northward, however, fail because of intense fire from the center ridges. The 7th Marine Regiment has the task of supporting the drive of the infantry. On Angaur Island, the 322d Infantry Regiment again drives into the Lake Salome bowl from south but pulls back again when forward positions become untenable.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, work is begun on another airfield, named Pitoe Drome on Morotai, about 1,200 yards N of Wama Drome.
In the air, during night and day raids USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and B-25s concentrate on Sidate and Mapanget Airfields on Celebes Island while P-47s pound Kaoe Airfield on Halmahera Island.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The USN battleship USS West Virginia reaches Pearl Harbor and rejoins the Pacific Fleet, marking the end of the salvage and reconstruction of 18 ships damaged at Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941.

NEW GUINEA: At Allied headquarters in Hollandia, Dutch New Guinea, U.S. Lieutenant General Stephen J. Chamberlin, Deputy Chief of Staff South West Pacific Area, tells Australian Lieutenant General Sir Frank Horton Berryman, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps, that for planning purposes, the roles of I Australian Corps are:
(1) Aparri, Philippine Islands, with an earliest date of 20-30 December 1944;
(2) Sarangani, Philippine Islands after Lingayen Gulf; and
(3) after Sarangani an advance down the west coast of Borneo with Java as an ultimate objective. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Straits of Malacca, the German submarine U-859 is sunk about 15 nautical miles W of George Town, Malaya, in position 05.46N, 100.04E, by torpedoes from the RN submarine HMS/M Trenchant. Of the 67 crewmen, 20 survive. Escaping at an unknown depth, an unknown number self escape with Drager gear, the 20 survivors become PoWs. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 129, SEPTEMBER 23, 1944
Carrier based planes bombed Yap Island on September 21, finding new worthwhile targets, no airborne opposition and only moderate antiaircraft fire.
Enemy forces on Peleliu Island were slowly but steadily being pushed toward the northern end of the island during September 22. Garekoru Village and a small, unnamed island along the east coast were occupied by United States Marines. Approximately three fourths of the island is now in our hands.
On the same day seven barges were sighted in the narrow channel between Peleliu and Ngesebus Islands. One was sunk by our patrol vessels and
the remainder dispersed. These were destroyed by bombing, strafing and ships' gunfire after being beached on Peleliu. In the action a small supply dump was also set afire.
At sundown on September 22, 7,020 enemy troops had been killed on Peleliu while 950 had been killed on Angaur.
Pagan and Anatahan in the Marianas were attacked by Seventh Army Air Force Thunderbolts on September 21. On the same day Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing strafed the phosphate plant and storage facilities on Rota Island.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators attacked shipping in the harbor at Chichi Jima in the Bonins on September 21. One barge was sunk and near misses were scored on a freighter. Large explosions in the harbor area were caused. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Marcus Island on September 21 and gun positions and areas surrounding the airfield at Ponape were bombed on September 21 by Seventh Army Air Force Mitchells.
On the same day Jaluit Atoll was attacked by Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sept 24th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s striking Kurabu Cape Airfield on Paramushiru are challenged by 12 Japanese fighters and 1 of 2 damaged B-24s forcelands in the USSR; one fighter is downed; and 4 B-25s fly a negative shipping search.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, P-47s fly 20 attack sorties against targets in the Mawhun area, including Pinlon; other P-47s fly 13 sorties against targets in the Bhamo area, demolishing a bridge at Manyut and hitting enemy positions at Chayuhkwang. 11 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, China. 240+ other C-47 sorties are flown to various points in the CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 26 B-25s bomb Mangshih, Taohsien, and Kuanyang, attack White Cloud Airfield at Canton, and knock out the Dara bridge; 3 others hit targets of opportunity near Changtuikuan and along the Lingling-Siangtan road; 70+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over SW and SE China pound numerous targets of opportunity, especially the town areas and river shipping at Takhing and Sinshih.

(Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24s from Saipan hit harbor facilities in the Bonin’s, mostly at Chichi Jima; 2 others on an armed reconnaissance mission bomb Marcus . 16 P-47s strafe AA positions on Rota , Mariana s. 26 B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Truk while 11 B-25s, based in the Gilbert s, hit Ponape ; the detachment of the 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF, operating from Kwajalein with F-5s begins a movement to Peleliu Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s and B-25s bomb Amahai Airfield and Boela, Namlea Airfield on Buru, and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe and B-24s hit Lautem on Timor. Fighter-bombers attack Babo, Urarom, and Manokwari Airfields while B-25s bomb Sorong.

BONIN ISLANDS: Eighteen USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators from Saipan hit harbor facilities in the Bonin Islands, mostly at Chichi Jima Island.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the British 36th Division encounters the Japanese in strength while probing southward from Namma and they suspend forward movement until mid-October. 
In the air, USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts fly 20 attack sorties against targets in the Mawhun area, including Pinlon; other P-47s fly 13 sorties against targets in the Bhamo area, demolishing a bridge at Manyut and hitting Japanese positions at Chayuhkwang. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Regimental Combat Team 323, 81st Infantry Division, secures the rest of Ulithi Atoll without opposition. The atoll will become an excellent base for the USNs Pacific Fleet during operations against the Philippines. 
In the Palau Islands, on Peleliu Island, the 321st Infantry attacks after air, naval, and artillery bombardment, driving through Garekoru to the fourth phase line on the left. Company E, on the right, starts along east-west trail, soon called 321st Infantry Trail, through the central ridge system running from West Road south of Garekoru to the East Road in an effort to pocket strong Japanese forces in the Umurbrogol Mountains, the southern part of the ridge system. A Japanese counterattack at the fourth phase line causes 321st Infantry to fall back a little, but positions are largely restored. A gap develops between the infantry and the 7th Marines, since the latter, to the right rear, has to clear ground that 321st Infantry should have taken. On Angaur Island, when appeal to Japanese to surrender produces only two prisoners, artillery fire is placed on the pocket throughout rest of day and ensuing night. 
In the air, 26 USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators from Kwajalein Atoll bomb Truk Island while 11 B-25 Mitchells, based in the Gilbert Islands, hit Ponape Island. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: Sixteen USAAF Seventh Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts strafe antiaircraft positions on Rota Island. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators and B-25 Mitchells bomb Amahai Airfield on a small island south of Ceram and Boela Aerodrome on Ceram Island, Namlea Airfield on Buroe Island, and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe Island southeast of Ceram and B-24 Liberators hit Lautem on Dutch Timor.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: For the third day, USN carrier-based aircraft from the 12 aircraft carriers of Task Groups 38.1, 38.2 and 38.3 continue their attacks on Japanese shipping. The toll for today is 15 ships sunk and seven damaged. The three task groups will retire tonight to several anchorages for replenishment. US Navy aircraft attack Japanese supply fleet were at anchor in Coron Bay sinking Irako and Akitsushima.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 130, SEPTEMBER 24, 1944
Carrier based aircraft of the Pacific Fleet, continuing the smashing attack against the Northern Philippines begun on September 20 (West Longitude Date), took an additional heavy toll of enemy planes, ships and ground Installations on September 21. Total destruction in the two day strike was extensive and the enemy suffered heavily.
The following damage, part of which has been previously reported, was inflicted at and near Clark and Nichols Fields, in the Manila Harbor area and at the Cavite Naval Base during the two day operations in Southern Luzon:
Ships sunk:
40 classified as ships; six small craft.
Ships probably sunk:
11 classified as ships.
Ships damaged:
35 classified as ships; 11 small craft; two floating drydocks.
Aircraft destroyed:
169 planes shot down in combat; 188 planes destroyed on the ground.
Aircraft damaged:
45 planes probably damaged on the ground; three planes damaged by ship's gunfire.
Ground installations damaged and destroyed:
Extensive and widespread damage was done to buildings, warehouses, railroad equipment, oil storage tanks, harbor installations, hangars, shops and stored supplies and equipment.
Our own losses in this daring and highly successful strike were 11 planes in combat, 10 pilots and five aircrewmen. There was no loss or damage to any of our surface ships.
The total revised box score for the Third Fleet, under the command of Admiral William F. Halsey, Jr., USN, since it began operating in the far western Pacific now stands at: 122 ships and 61 small craft sunk, 137 ships and 109 small craft damaged, 380 planes shot down in the air, 598 destroyed on the ground, total aircraft destroyed 978, crippling damage to air fields and Naval establishments. In addition ships and carrier based aircraft of the Third Fleet have supported the assaults on Palau. Our own combat losses have been 51 planes, 37 pilots and 20 crewmen.
The operations of the Third Fleet have forced the enemy to withdraw its Naval forces from their former anchorages in the Philippines and to seek new refuges in the same general area, have disrupted inter island communications, and have broken his air force in the Philippines just as operations of the Fifth Fleet broke the enemy carrier based air force in the Battle of the Philippine Sea.
Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands were bombed on September 22 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked twice on September 22 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered in all attacks.
A single Seventh Army Air Force Liberator bombed Pagan on September 22.
On the same day Seventh Army Air Force Mitchell bombers attacked Nauru. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing carried our further neutral¬ization raids against enemy held atolls in the Marshalls, striking at Mille on September 21 22 and at Jaluit and Wotje on September 22. Dauntless dive bombers attacked Maloelap on September 21 and 22.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 564, SEPTEMBER 24, 1944
1. An attempt by the enemy to reinforce his beleaguered troops in the northern end of Peleliu Island was broken up on 23 September (West Longitude Date). A convoy of 13 barges and one motor sampan, carrying men and equipment, was sighted northeast of Peleliu. It was immediately brought under fire by United States warships, some of which ,pushed through mined waters to close range. A number of the barges were seen to explode. Later ten wrecked barges were counted on the reef northeast of Peleliu and the remainder were thought to have sunk. A few of the enemy probably were able to swim ashore without their equipment.
On the same day in Malakal harbor, two camouflaged ships previously damaged by our aircraft, were bombarded by a United States cruiser which scored at least one direct hit.
Marine forces on Peleliu made small gains on both the right and left flanks during 23 September. On Angaur mopping up operations continue.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sept 25th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-25s fly a negative shipping sweep.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 P-47s attack the towns of Haungton, Myintha, and Mawlu. B-24s again haul fuel to China, 15 landing at Kunming, 3 at Liuchow, and 1 at Yungning and the Tenth AF flies 220+ other transport sorties to various CBI terminals.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s blast the barracks area at Mangshih; 12 bomb Kweiyang, and 6 hit the town area and railroad yards at Hengyang; 11 B-24s pound Nanking; about 120 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over the vast expanses of China S of the Yangtze River attack
a large variety of targets of opportunity at numerous locations including troops, buildings, and communications targets in the Paoching area and between Siangtan and Fulinpu.

CHINA: Still furious about the letter he received from US President Franklin D Roosevelt on the 19th, Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek refuses to give US General Joseph Stillwell, Chief of Staff to Chiang, operational control of the Chinese Nationalist Army.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s strike Iwo Jima and Marcus. During the night of 25/26 Sep Kwajalein-based B-24s stage through Eniwetok on a strike at shipping at Truk; failing to locate the primary targets the B-24s bomb Tol, Eten, Param, and Moen while others hit Wake during the night of 25/26 Sep.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes , B-24s hit Kendari Airfield and B-25s bomb Langoan Airfield. A-20s fire storage areas and hit personnel areas on the W shore of Kaoe Bay. Namlea Airfield on Buru is again bombed by B-24s. P-38s pound Kairatoe Airfield on Celebes and Boela Airfield on Ceram. B-25s and A-20s hit Sagan and Urarom Airfields while P-40s attack Kaimana.

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: On Morotai, Task Force TRADEWIND is dissolved. Major General Charles Hall, as Commanding General XI Corps, is responsible for continuing base development.
In the air, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Kendari Airfield and B-25s bomb Langoan Airfield on Celebes Island. A-20s fire storage areas and hit personnel areas on the western shore of Kaoe Bay on Halmahera Island. Namlea Airfield on Buru Island is again bombed by B-24s while P-38s attack Kairatoe Airfield on Celebes Island and Boela Airfield on Ceram Island. 

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: The submarine USS Nautilus lands 25 tons of cargo, 20 drums of gasoline and 2 drums of oil on Cebu Island in the Philippines. As she begins to retire, the submarine grounds on Iuisan Shoal. Forced to lighten her load, her evacuees, mail, captured documents, and cargo are sent ashore. All secret materials is burned. Her reserve fuel tanks are blown dry, variable ballast is blown overboard and 6-inch ammunition jettisoned. With the blowing of her main ballast tanks she is finally able to get off the reef within 3 1/2 hours, despite the receding tide, and clear the area by dawn.

PALAU ISLANDS: On Peleliu, the 7th Marines continue to support attack of 321st Infantry, 81st Infantry Division, and extends the left flank to release elements of 321st for the main push. On the left, 321st Infantry patrols northward along the coast almost to the fifth phase line against light resistance. The 5th Marines move forward to join with the 321st Infantry in an attack to clear the northern part of the island. The right flank elements of the 321st Infantry continue clearing the lateral trail through the central ridge system, meeting strong opposition. 
On Angaur, the 322d Infantry, whose efforts to push into the Lake Salome bowl from the south have all ended in failure, attempts in vain to find a suitable route of advance into the bowl from the north coast. Engineers then begin construction of road for an attack from the east-northeast

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 131, SEPTEMBER 25, 1944
Units of the First Marine Division maneuvered so as to by pass enemy strong-points on Peleliu Island and made substantial progress in a northerly direction along the western arm of the island during September 24 (West Longitude Date). At one point on the western shore they are less than a mile from the northern tip of the island. During the night of September 23 24 an enemy barge was destroyed by Naval gunfire. Certain elements of the 81st Infantry Division have reinforced the First Marine Division, while other elements are continuing to mop up on Angaur Island. Through September 24 our troops had counted 8288 enemy dead, of which 7313 were killed on Peleliu and the remainder of 975 killed on Angaur. Heavy fighting continues.
Harbor facilities and shipping at Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands were bombed on September 23 by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Marcus Island on September 22 and again on September 23.
On September 23 Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing strafed
gun emplacements at Rota Island in the Marianas. There was meager antiaircraft fire.
Bivouac areas at Jaluit Atoll were attacked twice on September 23 by Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. Other Corsairs struck at defensive positions at Wotje Atoll and Mille Atoll on the same day


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sept 26th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies weather reconnaissance; later 4 B-24s radar-bomb Suribachi Airfield in the Kuriles.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 2 P-47 flights hit targets in the Bhamo-Myothit area, including Sinkin, Momauk, and Nanhlaing; 3 other flights hit targets in the Pinwe-Mawlu area, including the town of Nyaungbintha; 20+ P-47s in 2 flights hit Tingka and in China, hit fuel storage at Chefang and repair shops at Wanting. In China, 9 B-25s blast troop concentrations and stores in Hinlong; and 19 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, Yangtong, and Yungning.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb Lungfukwan and Mangshih while several P-40s hit targets of opportunity in same areas; 6 B-25s and 4 P-38s attack and slightly damage the Dara bridge and destroy road machinery nearby; about 50 P-40s and P-51s continue armed reconnaissance over the vast inland areas of S China, attacking troops, buildings, and other targets of opportunity.
CHINA: The Japanese capture Tanchuk and the airfield located there. 

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): In China, 83 B-29s, staging from Chengtu, bomb Anshan most of them striking the Showa Steel Works with poor results; 15 others bomb Dairen, Sinsiang, and various targets of opportunity; during the night of 26/27 Sep, Japanese aircraft bomb the Chengtu area, damaging 5 B-29s; this attack along with the one on 8 Sep set the pattern for Japanese raids which usually follow B-29 missions and continue until 19 Dec but are of light nature and annoying rather than
seriously damaging.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s from Saipan on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus . During the night of 26/27 a B-24 snooper hits Iwo Jima. B-25s from the Gilberts bomb Nauru. B-24s hit Wake during the night of 26/27 Sep.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb Maumere Bay, Flores, Lesser Sunda s. B-25s and B-24s bomb Liang Airfield on Ambon and Kendari Airfield on Celebes. P-40s hit Kokas; the 31st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Wakde to Noemfoor with B-24s; the 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th Bombardment Group (Medium), based on Wakde with B-24s, begins operating from Noemfoor.

PALAU ISLANDS: On Peleliu, the 321st Infantry and the 5th Marines each cut across the west arm of Peleliu, capturing Hill 120 forming two pockets of Japanese. The 2d Battalion, 321st, completes clearing the 321st Infantry trail, cutting off the enemy to south in the Umurbrogol Mountains. The 3d Battalion, 5th Marines, pushes across the peninsula to the north, isolating
enemy on Amiangal Mountain, at the north tip. Other elements of 5th Marines drive north along the west coast almost to the tip of the island. 
On Angaur, the 322d Infantry gains a foothold in the northern part of the Lake Salome bowl and clears positions along the southeastern rim. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: 
USN vessels sink three Japanese ships:
(1) destroyer escort USS McCoy Reynolds sinks submarine HIJMS I-175 northeast of the Palau
Islands;
(2) submarine USS Pargo sinks a minelayer off Borneo; and
(3) submarine USS Thresher sinks a merchant cargo ship Koetsu Maru
in the Yellow Sea. 

NETHERLANDS EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb Maumere Bay, Flores Island, Lesser Sunda Islands. B-25s and B-24s bomb Liang Airfield on Ambon Island and Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 132, SEPTEMBER 26, 1944
Elements of the First Marine Division drove almost to Akarakoro Point at the northern extremity of Peleliu Island during September 25 (West Longitude Date) while other elements of the First Division maneuvered to encircle bitterly resisting remnants of the enemy entrenched on Umurbrogol Hill. Units of the 81st Infantry Division took additional high ground in the center of the western arm of the island. Communication between the northern and southern pockets of Japanese resistance has thus been severed. Our advance to the north included the capture of Amiangal Hill and the hills adjacent to it, and was made in the fate of heavy resistance from automatic weapon and artillery fire.
Our casualties in the fighting to seize the Palau Islands through September 25 are as follows
First Marine Division, Killed in Action, 580; Wounded in Action, 3,639; Missing in Action, 401.
81st Infantry Division, Killed in Action, 106; Wounded in Action, 769; Missing in Action, 5.
No figures are now available as to the number of wounded who have been returned to duty.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sept 27th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 P-47s bomb the area near Katba; 30 P-47s in 5 flights hit ammunition stores and the town area of Myothit, and attack Sinkin, Bhamo, and Ma-ubin; 7 other P-47s damage the approaches to a railroad bridge at Nansiaung, 7 more hit a bivouac area at Pinwe, and 7 B-25s pound Hsenwi. 10 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow and Yungning, China. C-47s fly 200+ sorties to various points in CBI.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 40+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack communications targets, river shipping, buildings, and troops in the Kiyang, Lungfukwan, Sungpai, Chuanhsien, Lingling, Paishui, and Paoching areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan -based P-47s bomb and strafe Pagan. 2 B-24s on armed reconnaissance hit Marcus . 14 Marshall based B-24s strike Truk .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-40s hit Ransiki, Kokas, and Warren Airfield and shipping in the Vogelkop Peninsula area; HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group moves from Nadzab to Biak ; the 72d and 394th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), move from Wakde to Noemfoor with B-24s. HQ 35th Fighter Group moves from Owi, Schouten s to Morotai.

SOLOMON ISLANDS - Guided Missiles were used in the Pacific as Special Task Air Group 1 (STAG-1), from its base on Stirling began a combat demonstration of the TDR assault drone. The drones had been delivered to Banika Island by surface shipping and flown 45 miles to bases in the Northern Solomons where they were stripped for pilotless flight and armed with bombs of up to 2,000 pounds. For combat against heavily defended targets, a control operator in an accompanying TBM guided the drone by radio and directed the final assault by means of a picture received from a television camera mounted in the drone. In the initial attack, against antiaircraft emplacements in a beached merchant ship defending Kahili Airstrip, two out of four TDR's struck the target ship.

BURMA: Thirteen USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts bomb the area near Katba; 30 P-47s in five flights hit ammunition stores and the town area of Myothit, and attack Sinkin, Bhamo, and Maubin; seven other P-47s damage the approaches to a railroad bridge at Nansiaung, seven more hit a bivouac area at Pinwe, and seven B-25 Mitchells pound Hsenwi. C-47 Skytrains fly 200+ sorties to various points in CBI. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the American flag is raised at the 1st Marine Division Command Post. Although the flag raising symbolizes that the island is secured, pockets of determined Japanese defenders continued to fight on. As late as 21 April 1947, 27 Japanese holdouts finally surrendered to the American naval commander on the scene. Meanwhile, elements of the 321st Infantry Regiment begin an attack on the north side of the Umurbrogol Pocket, which the 7th Marine Regiment is helping to contain, and meet intense Japanese fire. The 1st Battalion drives north, clearing Kamilianlul Mt with ease and making contact with 5th Marine Regiment at the junction of the East and West Roads. Some elements of 5th Marine Regiment continue clearing resistance on Amiangal Mt, while others push to the end of the island, Akarakaro Point. On Angaur Island, the 322d Infantry Regiment surrounds the Lake Salome bowl and gains positions along the inside of it. Methodical elimination of doomed Japanese there ensues. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb personnel and supply areas at Menado on Celebes Island. B-25 Mitchells attack oil tanks at Boela on Ceram Island and hit Old Namlea Airfield on Buroe Island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The 6,374 ton Japanese transport ship SS Ural Maru is torpedoed and sunk by the American submarine USS Flasher about 223 nautical miles WNW of Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 15.40N, 117.18E. About 2,000 of the 2,340 people on board are drowned. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Two USN submarines, USS Narwhal and USS Stingray, land supplies and personnel on Mindanao. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 133, SEPTEMBER 27, 1944
Further gains made during September 26 (West Longitude Date) by the First Marine Division and elements of the 81st Infantry Division on Peleliu Island brought the entire Island under our control with the exception of Umur¬brogol Mountain and a small pocket at the Northeastern tip. Rapid progress was made by the First Marine Division attacking in the Northern sector and by Army troops in the center of the Western arm during the day. Two enemy aircraft dropped bombs in the water East of Angaur during the night of September 25 26, causing no damage. During the same night remaining enemy troops on Angaur failed in an attempt to infiltrate through our lines. Through September 26, our troops had counted 7,517 enemy dead on Peleliu and 1,020 on Angaur. The Northwestern area of Babelthuap Island was strafed by Corsair fighters during September 26.
On September 24, a single Ventura of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed installations at Paramushiru in the Kuriles. Antiaircraft fire was intense and several enemy planes attempted Interception; the Ventura was slightly dam¬aged, but returned safely.
Eleventh Air Force Liberators attacked Paramushiru in the same day. Direct hits were scored on the runway; several fires were started. Twelve enemy fighter planes attempted interception. One of the interceptors was destroyed and seven were damaged. Antiaircraft fire was moderate. All of our planes returned safely.
The airfield at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed on September 24, by Liberators of the Seventh Air Force. Antiaircraft fire was intense. One of four enemy planes attempting interception was shot down. Three Liberators were damaged, but all returned safely. On September 25, a search plane of Fleet Air Wing Two strafed a small coastal cargo ship near Iwo Jima. The crew was observed abandoning the vessel which was left dead in the water.
A lone Seventh Air Force Liberator bombed Wake on the night of September 24 25, and several bombed the runway at Marcus Island on September 25. Gun emplacements at Pagan in the Marianas were bombed by Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts on September 25. Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Rota on the night of September 24 25, scoring direct hits on the runway. Other Corsairs returned to Rota on September 25, and strafed installations. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered in the latter attack.
Ponape Island in the Carolines was attacked on the night of September 24 25, by Seventh Air Force Liberators. The airfield and gun emplacements were hit. Other Liberators attacking Truk Atoll on the night of September 24 25, dropped 55 tons of bombs on the airfield at Eten Island and scored several near misses on shipping found in the Lagoon. There was moderate antiaircraft fire and several enemy planes attempted interception without success.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Jaluit in the Marshalls on the same night, scoring direct hits on communication facilities. Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two and Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed installations at Wotje Atoll on September 25. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered. On the night of September 25, Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing flew through meager antiaircraft fire to bomb installations at Mille Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sept 28th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 P-47s bomb and strafe Mawhun and Nansiaung. 21 B-24s fly fuel to Liuchow, Yungning, and Kunming, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 26 B-24s pound the town of Samshui; 31 B-25s attack the towns of Taochuan and Shangchiebshou, Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields at Canton, and river and road traffic around Lingling, Siangtan, and Chuchou; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack numerous targets of opportunity including bridges, town areas, troops, and road, rail, and river traffic throughout inland SE China and, on a smaller scale, in SW China and in French Indochina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb naval installations at Chichi Jima . P-47s bomb defenses on Pagan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes , B-25s on a shipping sweep attack small vessels off Kairatoe and A-20s bomb Langoan Airfield. P-38s hit barge and the town area at Pajahi in the Moluccas s. P-47s pound Manokwari Airfield.

BONIN ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators bomb naval installations on Chichi Jima. 

BURMA: Four USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts bomb and strafe Mawhun and Nansiaung, 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the Army's 321st Infantry Regiment finishes clearing the northern part of the Umurbrogol Pocket to a previously designated line. 1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment continues clearing the northern part of the western arm. The 3d Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, lands on three small islands off the coast, Ngcsebus, Kongauru, and an unnamed one, and begins clearing them. The landing on Ngesebus is covered by 20 Marine F4U Corsairs. On Angaur Island, the Army's 322d Infantry Regiment continues clearing a Japanese pocket inside the bowl, suffering its highest casualties for a single day on the island, about 80.

USMC - Shore-to-shore movement from Peleliu to Ngesebus, support including strikes by Marine Corps land-based units from Peleliu, the first of which, VMF(N)-541, had arrived September 24.

CHINA: Twenty one USAAF Tenth Air Force B-24 Liberators fly fuel from India to Liuchow, Yungning, and Kunming. 
Twenty six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24s bomb the town of Samshui; 31 B-25 Mitchells attack the towns of Taochuan and Shangchiebshou, Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields at Canton, and river and road traffic around Lingling, Siangtan, and Chuchou; over 100 P-38 Lightnings, P-40s and P-51 Mustangs on armed reconnaissance attack numerous targets of opportunity including bridges, town areas, troops, and road, rail, and river traffic throughout inland southeastern China and, on a smaller scale, in southwestern China and in French Indochina. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Force B-25 Mitchells on a shipping sweep attack small vessels off Kairatoe, Halmahara Island, sinking a small cargo vessel; Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs bomb Langoan Airfield on Celebes Island; and P-38 Lightnings hit barge and the town area at Pajahi on Halmahara Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts attack Manokwari Airfield.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 134, SEPTEMBER 28, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet struck hard at enemy shipping and defense installations in the Visayas Group of the Philippine Islands on September 23 (West Longitude Date) attacking airfields on the Islands of Cebu, Leyte, Negros, Luzon and Mactan and all shipping found in adjacent waters.
A particularly heavy strike was delivered at Coron Bay between Busuanga Island and Culion Island in the Western Philippines, where a number of the enemy's ships including two of his valuable fleet tankers were sunk.
Only seven enemy aircraft were shot down. Twenty nine enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground at the several fields which were thoroughly bombed and strafed.
The following damage was inflicted upon enemy shipping (including the two tankers at Coron Bay):,
Ships sunk:	Damaged 
One destroyer	(including more than one probably sunk):
One troop transport	Two large oil tankers
Three large cargo ships	One large cargo ship
Three large oil tankers	One medium oil tanker
Six medium cargo ships	Fifteen medium cargo ships
Five small cargo ships	One small transport
Three destroyer escort type vessels	Twenty one small cargo ships
Two destroyer escort type vessels
In addition, between 20 and 30 small craft were sunk or damaged.
The following damage was inflicted upon enemy shore installations
At Iloilo in Southern Panay, a warehouse and a Marine railway were set afire.
At Bacolod in the Northern part of Negros Island piers and barracks were bombed and strafed.
At Cebu Island warehouses and piers were heavily damaged.
At Mactan Island, East of Cebu Island, oil refining facilities and the airfield were bombed.
At Saravis in the Northern part of Negros Island, buildings and the airfield were hit.
At Legaspi in Southern Luzon a number of partially concealed aircraft were bombed and strafed on the airfield, but the number destroyed and dam¬aged was not observed.
Near Ormoc on Leyte Island, oil storage facilities and barracks were set afire.
Our losses in these operations were 10 aircraft but only five pilots and three flight personnel are missing.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sept 29th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kuriles, 2 B-24s bomb Katooka naval base and Kokutan Cape.

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): 11 B-25s attack and damage the main bridge, knock out the bypass bridge and silence adjoining AA positions on the Burma Road near Uambkai, Burma. 18 B-24s haul fuel to Yungning, Liuchow, and Kunming, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s bomb Mangshih, 24 bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields at Canton, and 15 hit targets of opportunity around Chuanhsien, Taochuan and Taohsien; about 100 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s again attack various targets of opportunity throughout the vast expanses of China S of the Yangtze River, hitting road, rail, and river targets, troops, and town areas.

CHINA: A strong Chinese labor force begins work on a trail between Myitkyina, Burma, and Kunming via Tengchung and is assisted by small group of U.S. engineers.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Saipan bomb Marcus; 2 others hit Iwo Jima and Pagan. P-47s bomb and strafe gun positions on Pagan. B-24s from Eniwetok pound Truk.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island is bombed by B-24s. B-25s hit both Namlea Seaplane Base on Buroe Island, while B-24s blast Liang (Laha or Ambon East) Airfield on Ambon Island and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe Island. Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) aircraft, continue to pound Urarom Airfield; USAAF A-20s attack Faan Airfield in the Kai Islands. other A-20s bomb Faan Airfield.

MEXICO: The Mexican government agrees to pay US$24 million (US$ 250 million in 2003 dollars) with three percent interest for the U.S. oil company property the Mexicans had expropriated in 1938. This agreement marked the conclusion of the tensions between the U.S. and Mexican governments over Mexico's petroleum policies. 

PALAU ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island, the 7th Marine Regiment takes responsibility for completing the reduction of the Umurbrogol Pocket, releasing the Army’s 3d Battalion of the 321st Infantry Regiment which then starts north along the route previously taken by the 1st Battalion clearing bypassed resistance as it moves. Other elements of 321st Infantry relieve the 5th Marine Regiment on Ngesebus and Kongauru Islands. The 5th Marines continue to clear Amiangal Mountain.
On Angaur Island,
the Army’s 322d Infantry Regiment clears the floor of Lake Salome bowl and forces the Japanese to the northwest rim and northwest tip of the island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The submarine USS Narwhal evacuates 81 American POWs from Sindangan Bay, Mindanao Island. These men had survived the sinking of the Japanese transport SS Shinyo Maru by the submarine USS Paddle on 7 September. The transport had been carrying
750 American POWs. 

UNITED STATES: The Soviet representative withdraws from the Dumbarton Oaks Conference in Washington, D.C., and the second part of the Conference begins with China participating.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt declares that Nazi-Fascist influence is growing in Argentina and that the Argentine government has failed to fulfill its obligations under the inter-American agreements. As a result, the U.S. government refuses to allow American ships to call at Argentinean ports.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 135, SEPTEMBER 29, 1944
Elements of the First Marine Division landed on Ngesebus and Kongauru Islands, north of Peleliu, on the morning of September 27 (West Longitude Date). The assault was preceded by heavy shelling from cruisers and de¬stroyers and bombing from carrier based aircraft. Light enemy opposition was speedily overcome. Ngesebus Island is completely secure and our troops are mopping up scattered enemy forces occupying only a small portion of Kongauru Island.
The First Marine Division and elements of the 81st Infantry Division continued to drive the enemy from remaining positions on Peleliu Island. Our forces drove south on Umurbrogol Hill and all the northern arm of the island has been secured with the exception of the pinnacle of an unnamed hill and a small area on the eastern coast. The 81st Division is cleaning out caves and pillboxes on the northwest tip of Angaur Island where a few enemy troops remain.
Naval installations at Chichi Jima in the Bonins were bombed on September 27 by Seventh Air Force Liberators. Fires were started and two explosions were observed. Antiaircraft fire which varied from moderate to in¬tense did no damage to our planes. A Navy search plane while on routine patrol near Iwo Jima on September 27 damaged an enemy medium bomber.
The enemy plane had one engine shot out and was forced to land, nearly missing two fighter planes about to take off from the airfield at Iwo Jima. On September 27 another Navy search plane downed an enemy bomber north of the Palau Islands. On September 26 a single Seventh Air Force Liberator bombed the airfield at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands.
Enemy held islands in the Marianas were subjected to further neutralization raids on September 26 and 27. Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts bombed and strafed installations on Pagan on September 27, and Seventh Air Force Liberators were over Pagan Island twice on September 26. Areas of possible use as airfields were bombed and the Island was strafed. Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Rota, doing further damage to the air¬field.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed Wake Island on the night of September 25. Nauru was bombed on September 26 by Seventh Air Force Mitchells. The airfield and gun emplacements were hit. There was meager antiaircraft fire.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force flew over Truk Atoll on September 26 in search for possible enemy shipping attempting to supply the isolated gar¬rison. No shipping was found and bomb loads were dropped on installations still remaining on the key islands. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Defense installations at Jaluit Atoll in the Marshalls were bombed on September 26 by Venturas of Group One, Fleet Air Wing Two, and Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. On the same day Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing further neutralized Wotje, Maloelap, and Mille Atolls.
Eleventh Air Force Liberators bombed Southern Paramushiru September 26. There was no enemy opposition.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 136, SEPTEMBER 29, 1944
Kongauru Island and an unnamed Island near it, both in the Palau Group Northeast of Peleliu Island, were secured on September 28 (West Longitude Date) by United States Marines. On Peleliu enemy troops cornered in eaves on Umurbrogol Hill are still offering bitter resistance. Mopping up operations are proceeding in the Northern sector of Peleliu and on Angaur Island. Through September 28, our troops had counted 8,717 enemy dead on Peleliu and 1,055 on Angaur, and had captured more than 150 enemy troops who have been made prisoners of war.
The airfield at Babelthuap Island was attacked on September 28, by Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing, which scored numerous direct hits on the landing strips.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sept 30th 1944

BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-47s hit various targets in the Myothit and Bhamo areas, attack targets of opportunity at Khalayang, sweep the Anisakan and Nawnghkio Airfield areas, bomb Nansiaung railroad bridge, and hit targets of opportunity on or near the Burma Road between Mangshih and Lashio; 11 B-25s knock out a span of the main bridge and damage 2 bypass bridges at Hsenwi. 18 B-24s haul fuel to Liuchow, Yungning, and Kunming, China.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24s and 12 B-25s bomb Wuchou and Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields at Canton; 6 B-25s hit targets of opportunity S of Lungfukwan; nearly 100 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over wide areas of China S of the Yangtze River again hit numerous targets of opportunity, concentrating on river shipping.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan -based P-47s blast the airfield area on Pagan; later in the day a B-24 hits the same target. During the night of 30 Sep/1 Oct a Kwajalein-based B-24 bombs Wake. HQ 494th Bombardment Group and the 864th, 865th, 866th and 867th Bombardment Squadrons move from Barking Sands, Hawaii to Angaur Airfield with B-24s (first mission is 22 Nov).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike oil installations at Balikpapan. On Celebes , Ambesia Airfield is pounded by B-24s while B-25s hit Mapanget, Langoan, and Sidate, and P-38s hit shipping in Wasile Bay. Other B-25s attack shipping in the Halmahera waters. P-38s hit Amahai, Kairatoe and Halong seaplane base on Celebes , and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe. A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Babo, Urarom, and Fak Fak; A-20s and B-25s bomb Faan; the 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Wakde to Noemfoor with B-24s. Lost are F7A 44-40422 and P-47D 42-23241. Lost in a crash near Brisbane is B-25D 43-3488. 

AUSTRALIA: At their final meeting, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander South West Pacific Area, tells Australian Prime Minister John Curtin that the future operations of Australian forces would consist of “firstly, the garrisoning role for the neutralization of Japanese pockets on the various islands and, secondly, the operational activities of the two Australian Imperial Force divisions which were to accompany the U.S. forces in the advance against the Japanese.” MacArthur suggested that the Australian garrison forces should not attempt to liquidate the Japanese pockets and the commanders may wish to take some active actions. Expanding on future plans, MacArthur tells Curtin that the two Australian divisions would take part in the capture of Borneo and then in an attack on Java. Curtin makes no comment thereby giving tacit approval to this plan. 

BURMA: Over 50 USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47 Thunderbolts hit various targets in the Myothit and Bhamo areas, attack targets of opportunity at Khalayang, sweep the Anisakan and Nawnghkio Airfield areas, bomb Nansiaung railroad bridge, and hit targets of opportunity on or near the Burma Road between Mangshih and Lashio and 11 B-25 Mitchells knock out a span of the main bridge and damage two bypass bridges at Hsenwi. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Rear Admiral George H. Fort, Commander of the Western Attack Force, declares Peleliu, Angaur, Ngesebus, and Kongarur Islands in the Palau Islands occupied. On Peleliu, the 1st Battalion of the Army’s 321st Infantry Regiment relieves the 5th Marine Regiment on Amiangal Mountain, which is not yet completely clear of organized resistance although marines report over 1,170 Japanese killed or captured there, far more than the 500 recently estimated to be on the mountain. The 7th Marine Regiment begins attacks to reduce the Umurbrogol Pocket; progress during the next few days is very slow. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, 70 USAAF Far East Air Force B-24 Liberators strike oil installations at Balikpapan, Dutch Borneo; four B-24s are lost. On Celebes Island, Ambesia Airfield is bombed by B-24s while B-25 Mitchells attack Mapenget, Langoan and Sidate Airfields on Celebes Island, and P-38 Lightnings hit shipping in Wasile Bay in the Halmahara Islands. Other B-25s attack shipping in the Halmahera Island waters. P-38s hit Amahai and Haroekoe Aerodrome on Ceram Island and Kairatoe and Halong seaplane base on Halmahara Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, A-20 Havocs and fighter-bombers hit Babo and Utarom (Kaimana) Airfields and Fak Fak; A-20s and B-25 Mitchells bomb Faan Airfield in the Kai Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN submarine USS Nautilus lands supplies on Panay Island and takes out seven servicemen, ten women, five civilian men and 25 children. Meanwhile, the submarine USS Stingray lands supplies on Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oct 1st 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 34 P-47s bomb Thetkegyin while 20 others hit railroad targets throughout the N Burma railroad corridor and troop concentrations at Ponlon; 4 P-47s bomb Shwegugale while 6 others hit Lungling, China and sweep the Burma Road in the area. The 9th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), moves from Kurimitola to Pandaveswar, India with B-24s. During Oct 44, the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Guskhara, sends an element to operate from Hsinching, China with F-7s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-25s bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields in Canton, the town of Wuchou, and targets of opportunity in the Samshui and Canton areas; 100+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance throughout areas S of the Yangtze River hit a variety of targets of opportunity, concentrating on communications targets and troops in the Mangshih and Hsinganhsien areas. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Rear Admiral George H. Fort, Commander of the Western Attack Force, declares Peleliu, Angaur, Ngesebus, and Kongarur Islands in the Palau Islands occupied. On Peleliu, the 1st Battalion of the Army’s 321st Infantry Regiment relieves the 5th Marine Regiment on Amiangal Mountain, which is not yet completely clear of organized resistance although marines report over 1,170 Japanese killed or captured there, far more than the 500 recently estimated to be on the mountain. The 7th Marine Regiment begins attacks to reduce the Umurbrogol Pocket; progress during the next few days is very slow. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan strike the airfield on Iwo Jima. B-25s from Makin bomb Nauru while B-24s, staging through Eniwetok hit Truk Atoll. Saipan-based P-47 Thunderbolts of the USAAF Seventh Air Force attack the airfield area on Pagan Island; later in the day a B-24 Liberator hits the same target. During the night of 30 September/1 October a Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands-based B-24 Liberator bombs Wake Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN submarine USS Nautilus lands supplies on Panay Island and takes out seven servicemen, ten women, five civilian men and 25 children. Meanwhile, the submarine USS Stingray lands supplies on Mindanao. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes , B-24s bomb Langoan while B-25s hit Lembeh , Menado, and Bolaangoeki port. B-24s bomb Taka in the Moluccas while P-38s hit Amahai, Kairatoe, Celebes , and shipping off Amboina, Ambon . B-25s and P-38s on shipping sweeps off Halmahera destroy several barges and luggers. In New Guinea, A-20s and P-38s attack Urarom Airfield and Fak Fak supply dumps, while P-40s hit Doom and targets of opportunity in Windissi, Idorra, and MacCluer Gulf; P-47s and A-20s hit Doeroa, Langgoer, and Faan Airfields; the 63d and 70th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 403d Troop Carrier Group, move from Los Negros and Hollandia respectively, to Biak with C-47s. The 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak to Morotai with P-40s and F-6s. Lost is C-47 42-92062. Lost on a training flight is A-20G 42-86717 and A-20G "Crap Shooter" 42-54155.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, 70 USAAF Far East Air Force B-24 Liberators strike oil installations at Balikpapan, Dutch Borneo; four B-24s are lost. On Celebes Island, Ambesia Airfield is bombed by B-24s while B-25s attack Mapenget, Langoan and Sidate Airfields on Celebes Island, and P-38s hit shipping in Wasile Bay in the Halmahara Islands. Other B-25s attack shipping in the Halmahera Island waters. P-38s hit Amahai and Haroekoe Aerodrome on Ceram Island and Kairatoe and Halong seaplane base on Halmahara Island. 

USN: STAG-1 tests eight TDR Drones against targets in southern Bougainville. Lost is TDR Drone (dud).

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 137, OCTOBER 1, 1944
Isolated enemy forces resisting bitterly from caves situated on Bloody Nose Ridge at Peleliu Island were bombed by aircraft of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on September 23 (West Longitude Date). Numerous 1,000 pound bombs were dropped to demolish remaining enemy fortifications on the ridge. With the exception of the resistance at Bloody Nose Ridge (Umurbrogol Hill) and in a small pocket on Angaur Island, the islands of Peleliu, Ngesebus, Kongauru, and Angaur are secured. Elimination of the remnants of the Japanese defenders continues. More than 10,000 enemy troops have been wiped out in the Southern Palau area since the invasion began.
On September 29 Liberators of the Eleventh Air Force bombed Shimushu Island in the Kuriles. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. All of our planes returned.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oct 2nd 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , photo reconnaissance missions, by 4 B-25s to Paramushiru and by 2 B-24s to Onnekotan , abort due to weather. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 49 P-47s pound several towns and bridges in the Bhamo area and destroy buildings in Shwekyina, Kaungsin, Maingka, Kyungyi, Singan, and Kabani; 20+ P-47s hit N Burma railroad targets and troops at Man He and Manla; 7 P-47s bomb Kutkai while 8 sweep the Lungling, China-Loiwing, Burma area, destroying a warehouse at Selan; 8 B-25s slightly damage road bridges N of Lashio; 4 others bomb and damage Nambkai road bridges and their vicinity; troop carrier aircraft fly 260+ sorties, delivering men and supplies to various points in the CBI. The detachments of the 1st and 3d Combat Cargo Squadrons, 1st Combat Cargo Group, operating from Yunnani, China with C-47s return to base at Sylhet, India. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: USAAF Fourteenth Air Force fighter-bombers attack shipping in the Campba Port Hongay area. 

INDIA: The British Chiefs of Staff and War Cabinet have decided that Operation DRACULA (attack on Rangoon) cannot be undertaken in March 1945 as hoped without detracting from the main effort in Europe. Admiral Louis Mountbatten Supreme Commander, South East Asia Command, having concluded planning for Operation CAPTIAL (drive on Mandalay) and Operation DRACULA at reduced cost in response to request from British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, issues directives calling for Operation CAPITAL to be undertaken at once and Operation DRACULA about November 1945.
The U.S. and Chinese Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) part of Operation CAPITAL is to be conducted in two phases: clearing to line Indaw-Kunchaung-Sikaw-Namhkam by mid-December; and to a line Lashio-Mongmit-Thabeikkyin by mid-February 1945. General tasks of NCAC are to defend the air route to China and overland communications; secure that part of Assam and upper Burma within its zone. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s attack the town of Pingnam while 16 bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields in Canton and the town of Samshui; 70+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over S China attack various targets of opportunity, chiefly river traffic and troop areas around Chuanhsien, Taochuan, Takbing, Wuchou, Dosing, and the Wenchow peninsula, and attack shipping in the Campba Port-Hongay area of French Indochina. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the 321st Infantry Regiment finishes clearing and mopping up Mt. Amiangal on the northern part of the western arm, having killed at least 175 Japanese. The 7th Marine Regiment continues attacks on the Umurbrogol Pocket. On Angaur Island, the 322d Infantry Regiment suspends their costly assault against a Japanese pocket on the northwestern part of the island. The pocket, known to cover an area of less than 500 yards from east to westand 150 yards from north to south, is subjected to close-in fire. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based B-24s hit Marcus in the North Pacific and shipping W of Chichi Jima. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s pound Laha Airfield on Ambon while B-24s hit Haroekoe ; P-38s cover the Laha raid, attack shipping in Seri and Amboina Bays and hit Amahai and Kairatoe Airfield on Celebes . Off Halmahera B-25s fly a barge sweep, bomb Laboehan, and attack the coastal villages on Weda and Boeli Bays. In New Guinea, P-40s attack vessels off Tamoelol village and Misool and bomb Otawiri and Ransiki Airfield; the 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak begins operating from Wakde with C-47s. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, Far East Air Force B-25s bomb Liang (Laha or Ambon East) Airfield on Ambon Island while B-24s hit Haroekoe Aerodrome on Ceram Island; P-38s cover the Laha raid, attack shipping in Seri and Ambon Bays on Ambon Island and hit Amahai Airfield on Amahai Island and Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island. Off Halmahera Island B-25s fly a barge sweep, bomb Laboehan on Celebes Island and attack the coastal villages on Weda and Boeli Bays on Halmahara Island.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 138, OCTOBER 2, 1944
Military government was proclaimed on Angaur Island on September 30 (West Longitude Date), as mopping up operations proceeded on Angaur and Peleliu. A few fanatical enemy troops, holed up in caves, continued to resist with small arms fire. On the same day, Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed the airfield on Babelthuap Island. Antiaircraft fire was intense.
On September 30, 9,076 enemy troops had been killed on Peleliu and 1,075 on Angaur, while a total of 187 prisoners have been captured on the two islands.
Seventh Army Air Liberators on September 20, dropped approximately 37 tons of bombs on Moen and Eten Islands in Truk Atoll. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Another formation of Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed runways and airdrome facilities at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on September 30. Antiaircraft fire was moderate but eight aggressive enemy fighters intercepted our planes. One of the Liberators was shot down while several of the others were damaged.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing attacked gun positions on Jaluit Atoll in the Marshalls with 33 tons of bombs on September 30. In the attack a small raft was sunk after strafing. Heavy antiaircraft fire damaged one of the Corsairs.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oct 3rd 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 2 B-24s flying offshore reconnaissance over Onnekotan, Harumukotan, and Shasukotan also strafe several small vessels.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Troop carriers fly 240+ sorties, delivering men and supplies to various points in the CBI. In Burma, the 5th Liaison Squadron, Tenth Air Force [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], moves from Shaduzup to Myitkyina with L-1s and L-5s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-25s attack Pingnam, trucks and rivercraft in the Wuchou, Samshui, and Canton areas, and bomb Tien Ho and White Cloud Airfields in Canton; 100 P-51s and P-40s continue armed reconnaissance over wide expanses of China S of the Yangtze River, attacking rivercraft, road traffic, troops, town areas, and other targets of opportunity; the Hsinganhsien, Pingnam, and Chuanhsien areas are covered exceptionally well. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the 7th Marine Regiment gains hold on ridges along east side of the Umurbrogol Pocket. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan hit shipping in the Bonin while P-47s pound gun positions, buildings, and a wharf on Pagan. B-24s on special reconnaissance missions bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima. 

UNITED STATES: The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) direct General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the Southwest Pacific (SWPA), to seize bases on Luzon, Philippine Islands from which to support future operations. Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area and Commander of the Pacific Fleet, is to provide cover and support for the Luzon operation; invade Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands, in January 1945 and the Ryukyu Island, with the assistance of SWPA aircraft, two months later. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: For the second time B-24s bomb oil refineries in the Balikpapan, Borneo area, B-25s hit shipping and bomb Sanana on Sanana , Moluccas; On Halmahera, B-25s smash Kaoe Airfield runway and bomb Galela; B-25s and B-24s over Ceram - Ambon hit barge and coastal targets of opportunity and pound Taka Airfield in the Moluccas , while fighter-bombers attack Halong seaplane base on Celebes and Namlea Airfield on Buru and Haroekoe Airfields on Haroekoe . On the Vogelkop Peninsula, fighter-bombers again hit Fak Fak and Otawiri.

EAST INDIES: In British North Borneo, USAAF Far East Air Force B-24s attack oil refineries and oil storage facilities at Lutong for a second time. 
In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Force B-25s hit shipping and bomb Sanana on Sanana Island, Moluccas Islands; B-25s attack Kaoe Aerodrome on Halmahera Island and bomb Galela Airfield on Galela Island; B-25s and B-24s over Ceram Island and Ambon Island hit barge and coastal targets of opportunity and pound Taka Airfield in the Moluccas Islands, while fighter-bombers attack Halong seaplane base on Halong Island and Namlea Airfield on Buroe Island and Haroekoe Aerodrome on Haroekoe Island. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 139, OCTOBER 3, 1944
During October 1 and 2 (West Longitude Date) continued progress was made toward eliminating the last enemy resistance at Bloody Nose Ridge on Peleliu Island, and mopping up operations proceeded on Angaur Island. The difficult work of rooting out enemy troops from nearly inaccessible caves continues. On the night of October 1 a single enemy plane dropped two bombs in a swamp near the airfield at Peleliu, which did no damage.
On October 1 Seventh Air Force Liberators dropped 31 tons of bombs on the airfield at Dublon Island in the Truk Atoll. Two enemy planes attempted unsuccessful interception. Two Liberators were damaged by moderate antiaircraft fire.
The SS Elihu Thompson, a Liberty ship operated by the War Shipping Administration and chartered by the Navy, struck a mine while entering a South Pacific port on September 25. Eleven Army personnel on board the vessel were killed by the resultant explosion and 22 are missing. No casualties were suffered by Naval or Merchant Marine personnel. Survivors were removed from the Thompson by patrol craft and the ship's own boats, and a Navy salvage unit took the vessel in tow and beached her. The ship can be restored to service. All next of kin of casualties have been notified.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oct 4th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , a B-24 weatheraborts a photo run off Matsuwa ; 4 B-25s bomb a freighter and a barge off Shimushu; 15-17 fighters intercept and the B-25s score 1 victory. 

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army’s XXXIII Corps area, the East African 11th Division overruns Yazagyo in the Kabaw Valley while the Indian 5th Division is closing in on Tiddim.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s damage approaches to a bridge between Myitkyina and Bhamo; 16 P-47s hit the town of Palwesho; 4 others hit small towns S of Bhamo, including Man The and Hantet. CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s hit Hsinantien and areas N of Chefang; 80+ P-40s and P-51s continue to attack targets of opportunity during armed reconnaissance over areas of China S of the Yangtze River; 20+ fighter-bombers hit buildings, troops, and river shipping in the Paoching area. 

CHINA: Five USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25 Mitchells hit Hsinantien and areas north of Chefang; 80+ P-40s and P-51 Mustangs continue to attack targets of opportunity during armed reconnaissance over areas of China south of the Yangtze River; and 20+ fighter-bombers hit buildings, troops, and river shipping in the Paoching area. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the 7th Marine Regiment continues attacks on the Umurbrogol Pocket but by end of day, the regiment is so depleted in strength that it is no longer an effective fighting force.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan attack shipping W of Iwo Jima and bomb airfields, the radio station, buildings, and area targets on Marcus, Pagan, and Iwo Jima . P-47s hit gun positions, beach defenses, buildings, and the wharf area on Pagan . B-24s from the Marshall bomb Moen Airfield. B-24s from the Marshall Islands bomb the airfield on Moen Island, Truk Atoll. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb Sidate and Bolaangoeki. P-40s and B-25s attack Galela and Kaoe Airfields. B-25s and A-20s on a shipping sweep bomb town and port area of Amboina on Ambon , hit a wharf at Halong on Celebes , and attack shipping and shore targets of opportunity at various points. In New Guinea, HQ 403d Troop Carrier Group moves from Los Negros, to Biak ; the 13th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Espiritu Santo ceases operating from Los Negros and begins operating from Wakde with C-47s; the 63d Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak , begins operating from Wakde with C-47s. The 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Owi to Morotai with P-38s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General U.S. Sixth Army, declares the Morotai Island operation at an end, although mopping up continues. Japanese dead on Morotai total 102 and 13 prisoners. At least 200 are estimated killed on barges between Morotai and Halmahera Islands. Allied casualties number about 30 killed, 85 wounded, and one missing. Wama Airfield, built by the Australian Nos. 13 and 14 Airfield Construction Squadrons, is put into use by aircraft. A permanent fighter garrison arrives and the USN’s escort aircraft carriers (CVEs) are able to leave.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb Sidate Airfield on Celebes Island,. On Halmahera Island, P-40s and B-25s attack Galela and Kaoe Airfields. B-25s and A-20s on a shipping sweep bomb town and port area of Ambon on Ambon Island, hit a wharf at Halong on Halong Island, and attack shipping and shore targets of opportunity at various points.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 140, OCTOBER 4, 1944
Further reducing the remnants of enemy troops still resisting on Peleliu and Angaur Islands, Marine and Army troops destroyed the occupants of a number of enemy held caves on October 3 (West Longitude Date). Mopping up operations on Angaur continued. The bodies of more dead Japanese soldiers have been counted, a total of 9,878 on Peleliu and 1,109 on Angaur.
Search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru in the Kuriles on October 2. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered. All our planes returned.
Seventh Air Force Liberators on October 1, scored a direct hit on an enemy cargo vessel near Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands. Two enemy planes were in the air, but did not attempt interception. Shipping in Chichi Jima Harbor was attacked by Seventh Air Force Liberators on October 2. Antiaircraft fire varied from moderate to meager.
Buildings, gun emplacements, and docking facilities at Pagan Island were bombed and rocketed on October 2 by Thunderbolts of the Seventh Air Force. No antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed the runway and installations on Marcus Island on October 2. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Corsairs and Venturas of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed communications facilities and gun positions at Jaluit Atoll on October 2. Antiaircraft fire, which was moderate, damaged one Ventura. All our planes returned safely. Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing flew through meager antiaircraft fire to bomb installations at Taroa Island in the Maloelap Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oct 5th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): At dawn on Paramushiru , 2 B-24s bomb Kashiwabara and Kurabu Cape.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 P-47s hit Mawlu and attack locomotives and targets of opportunity in the Naha area; 8 B-25s attack bridges at Namhkai, damaging the main bridge. Troop carriers fly 250+ sorties to various locations in the CBI. The 493d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), moves from Tezgaon to Pandaveswar, India with B-24s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s and 22 fighter-bombers attack Samshui, Koyiu and Takhing; 8 hit targets of opportunity in the Canton-Wuchou area, and 3 bomb a storage area at Mangshih; 50+ P-40s and P-51s over wide areas of S China attack rivercraft, road traffic, bridges, town areas, and troops. 

CHINA: The Japanese capture Fuzhou (Foochow), the last seaport under Chinese control. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, on Peleliu Island, action against Umurbrogo Pocket is limited as the 5th Marine Regiment begins relieving the 7th Marine Regiment. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan -based P-47s hit Pagan with rockets and bombs; a B-24 bombs gun positions on the island. B-25s from the Gilbert bomb runways and gun positions on Nauru while B-24s from the Marshall bomb an airfield at Moen and during the night of 5/6 Oct strike Wake. The 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh Air Force, based at Kipapa Airfield, Hawaii, sends a detachment to Peleliu Airfield with F-5s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb airfields in the Kendari area on Celebes . B-25s and P-38s hit Kairatoe Airfield on Celebes , the town of Amboina on Ambon and numerous coastal and shipping targets of opportunity in the Ambon-Ceram area. A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers attack Urarom, the Simora Point area, Doom , Babo, Efman and Samate Airfields and disposal areas; A-20s blast Japanese bivouacs and supply areas near Sarmi; HQ 54th Troop Carrier Wing moves from Nadzab to Biak . In the Moluccas , the 418th Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command [attached to HQ 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium)], moves from Owi, Schouten Islands to Morotai with P-61s. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators bomb airfields in the Kendari area on Celebes Island. B-25 Mitchells and P-38s hit Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island, the town of Ambon on Ambon Island and numerous coastal and shipping targets of opportunity in the Ambon-Ceram Islands area. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The USN's Special Air Task Force (STAG 1), based on Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands, commences operations with Interstate TDR-1 target drones controlled from converted TBM-1C Avengers against Japanese targets in the southwest Pacific. Four Interstate TDR-1s, each carrying a 2,000-pound bomb, are launched against Japanese supply caves in the Keravia Bay, Rabaul, area of New Britain Island. One TDR hits in the vicinity of cave entrances; one misses the target area. Two are lost en route due to interference from communications frequency used by a motor gunboat (PGM) operating in the waters over which the drones fly. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 141, OCTOBER 5, 1944
United States forces on Peleliu Island continued to apply heavy pressure to the remaining pocket of enemy resistance at Bloody Nose Ridge on October 4 (West Longitude Date). Several defensive positions and caves were cleaned out during the day. Mopping up operations on Angaur Island are being continued.
During the operations in the Southern Palau Islands from September 25 to October 5 the following casualties were incurred
First Marine Division: 81st Infantry Division
Killed, 191 Killed, 145
Wounded, 1,011 Wounded, 696
Missing, 0 Missing, 8
The total in the missing category for the First Marine Division has been revised downward from 401 to 267 for the entire campaign.
During the same period an additional 2,618 enemy troops were eliminated on Peleliu and 137 were eliminated on Angaur.
Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing, operating from the airfield at Peleliu, bombed Babelthuap Island on October 4, hitting the airstrips and strafing a concentration of motor vehicles. Warehouses at Koror were also bombed during the day.
Eleventh Air Force Liberators strafed a small cargo vessel near Onekotan in the Kuriles on October 3. On returning to their base the bombers were Intercepted by two enemy fighters near Paramushiru but were not damaged.
Seventh Air Force Liberators on October 3 bombed a large cargo ship and a destroyer northwest of Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. Antiaircraft fire from the destroyer was meager. On the same day, Marcus Island was bombed by Seventh Air Force Liberators.
Thunderbolt fighters of the Seventh Air Force dropped bombs and rockets on gun positions and shore installations at Pagan Island on October 3. Other planes bombed barracks and communications facilities the same night.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing dive bombed airfields and installations at Ponape Island on October 4. Antiaircraft fire was inaccurate.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed enemy positions on Jaluit Atoll on October 4. One Corsair suffered minor damage from antiaircraft fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 6th 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-47s bomb troop concentrations in Mawlu and Bilumyo and damage an approach to bridge at Seywa; 8 B-25s attack bridges at Hsenwi, damaging the main bridge but causing little harm to bypass bridges. Transport operations continue on large scale in the CBI. In India, HQ 7th Bombardment Group moves from Kurmitola to Pandaveswar while it's 436th and 492d Bombardment Squadrons move from Tezzgaon to Madhaigani with B-24s. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Fifty plus USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over areas of China south of the Yangtze River attack river craft, bridges, town areas, troop concentrations and targets of opportunity along the north French Indochina coast. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb Wucbou and attack boats and other targets of opportunity in the Canton area; the flight of the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, at Nanning, returns to base at Chanyi with F-5s. 

CHINA: U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt's personal representative to China, Major General Patrick J. Hurley, delivers to Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek President Roosevelt's reply, in which the President agrees to recall General Joseph Stilwell but declines to put another U.S.
officer in command of Chinese troops. General Stilwell will command Chinese troops in Burma and in Yunnan Province of China but will be relieved of responsibility for lend-lease matters.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): The first P-61 night fighters arrive in Chengtu, China on the eve of the third air raid; in 10 attacks from 6 Sep to 19 Dec, only 43 aircraft participate.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan hit Iwo Jima in harassment attacks during the night of 6/7. A B-24 from Kwajalein Atoll bombs a heavy gun battery on Emidj Island, Jaluit Atoll. During the night of 6/7 Oct, 3 B-24s bomb Wake.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, P-47s bomb Kaimana; and the 547th Night Fighter Squadron moves from Oro Bay to Owi, with P-38s and P-61s. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Angaur Island in the Palau Islands, particularly heavy fire is placed on the Japanese pocket at the northwestern tip of the island, and the 322d Infantry Regiment feints an attack, luring the Japanese into exposed positions. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s hit Kaoe Airfield and shipping near Djailolo on Halmahera Island while B-25s and P-38s attack Namlea on Buroe Island, Waai on Ambon Island, Amahai on Amahai Island, and several small craft. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: German submarine U-168 (Type IXC) is sunk at 0130 hours Berlin time, in the Java Sea about 93 nautical miles NW of Surabaya, Java, Netherlands East Indies, at position 06.20S, 111.28E, by a torpedo from the Dutch submarine HNMS Zwaardvisch (A British T Class construction). Twenty seven of the 50 men aboard the U-boat survive. The boat is intercepted, after the Allies, through code breaking efforts, learned of its exact position and time of arrival at several navigation points. After that it is a very simple to ambush her.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 7th 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 P-47s bomb supplies and troops at Man Hpa. Large-scale transport operations continue to deliver men and supplies to various points in the CBI. 
BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the Chines 22d Division, which has been training for the fall offensive since the capture of Myitkyina, begins a movement to Kamaing. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 53 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack troop concentrations, bridges, river and rail traffic, town areas, and supply dumps around Tunghsiangchiao, Pingnam, Hsinganhsien, Chuanhsien, Lingling, Wuchou, Houmachen, Chiuchiang, and Paoching. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Australian 36th Battalion, 6th Brigade, 5th Division, lands at Cape Hoskins on the north coast of New Britain Islands. The battalion is assigned to the U.S. 185th Infantry Regiment. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan , on armed reconnaissance, attack Marcus and nearby shipping. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, ground attacks are temporarily suspended after a futile attempt by the 3d Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, assisted by tanks, to compress the Umurbrogol Pocket. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Celebes , B-25s bomb Langoan, Tompaso, and Tondegesang. P-38s attack Kaoe on Halmahera , and hit oil tanks at Boela. B-25s bomb a storage area at W Amboina, Ambon. In New Guinea, P-38s and B-25s strike Doom and Babo airfield. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces P-47s bomb Amahai on Amahai Island and Boela Aerodrome on Ceram Island. In the Moluccas Islands, P-38s hit Dodinga Bay barge hideouts, supplies and targets of opportunity along Wasile and Kaoe Bays on Halmahera Island.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander-in-Chief Pacific Ocean Area (CINCPOA), publishes a Joint Staff Study that is a basis for the preliminary planning for the invasion of Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. 

NEW GUINEA: Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander-in-Chief of the Australian Military Forces and Commander of Allied land forces in the South West Pacific, Lieutenant General Leslie Morshead, General Officer Commanding I Australian Corps and Major General J.H. Cannan, the Quartermaster General, arrive at Hollandia, Dutch New Guinea to plan for the movement of the I Corps from Australia to the Philippine Islands. Blamey then meets with American Lieutenant General Richard Sutherland, Chief of Staff, South West Pacific Area, who tells Blamey that it is not politically expedient for the Australian Imperial Force to be amongst the first troops to land in the Phillipines. 
In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-38s and B-25s strike Doom Island and Babo airfield. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s over Mindanao Island bomb Zamboanga while a P-38 cover force hits seaplanes, shipping, and other targets of opportunity in the area.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 142, OCTOBER 7, 1944
Employing tanks and artillery, United States forces made some progress against stubbornly held enemy positions on Umurbrogol Mountain on Peleliu Island during October 6 (West Longitude Date). Total enemy killed at date total 11,083 on Peleliu Island and 1,128 on Angaur Island. Our forces have captured 214 prisoners on Peleliu and 10 on Angaur.
On the same day, Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing attacked several small villages on Babelthuap Island, damaging nine fuel dumps, five supply dumps, two ammunition dumps, two buildings and 28 trucks. Three boats and seven barges in the vicinity of Komeball Lagoon were strafed also.
Liberators of the Eleventh Air Force, flying through weak antiaircraft fire, bombed Paramushiru on October 4. On the same date, Eleventh Air Force Mitchells struck at enemy shipping at Paramushiru and Shimushu, probably sinking a cargo ship and damaging a barge. Returning from the raid, the Mitchells were challenged by 15 to 20 fighters. Two enemy planes were probably destroyed and two damaged. Some of our planes suffered slight damage.
A Navy search plane bombed the airfield and gun positions on Yap on October 4. Antiaircraft fire was meager and ineffective. Seventh Air Force Liberators dropped 33 tons of bombs on the airstrip and hangars on Moen Island in the Truk Group on October 5. Antiaircraft fire was meager and the three or four enemy fighters that rose to intercept did no damage to our planes.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 8th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Photo missions to Paramushiru, Matsuwa, Onnekotan and Shasukotan turn back due to weather.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-47s hit targets of opportunity in the Mawhun and Manyut areas, knock out a bridge at Seywa, and bomb railroad tracks in N Burma; 5 B-25s damage a bridge and score hits on the other bridge approaches at Namhkai and knock out 2 bridges at Wuntho and Kawlin. In India, HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group moves from Dinjan to Ledo. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 P-40s and P-51s hit locomotives, trucks, and river traffic at Yuncheng and NE of Pengtse. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 Saipan -based B-24s hit Pagan and Marcus . 24 P-47s hit buildings, beach defenses, and gun positions on Pagan. During the day and night of 8/9 Oct B-24s from the Marshalls bomb Wake. In Hawaii, the 531st Fighter Squadron, 21st Fighter Group, moves from Kuoloa to Mokuleia Field with P-38s and P-51s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-47s bomb Amahai and Boela. P-38s hit Dodinga Bay barge hideouts, supplies and targets of opportunity along Wasile Bay and Kaoe Bay. In New Guinea, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Sorong, Doom, runways and targets of opportunity at Efman and Samate, and gun positions, bivouacs, and supplies at Simora Point; a detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), begins operating from Noemfoor with F-5s (squadron HQ begins a movement from Guadalcanal to Morotai; another detachment is operating from Bougainville. 

UNITED STATES: Wendell Lewis Willkie, the Republican candidate in the 1940 Presidential election, dies in New York City of complications from an August heart attack. He is 50-years-old.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 143, OCTOBER 8, 1944
Supported by Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing, which dropped 1000 pound bombs, U. S. Forces on Peleliu Island made further ad¬vances against enemy held positions on Umurbrogol Mountain on October 7 (West Longitude Date). On Angaur Island, mopping up operations continued. Enemy dead number 11,083 and Peleliu and 1,150 on Angaur. On Peleliu 214 prisoners have been captured, and on Angaur 11 have been taken. A fuel dump and two small buildings were destroyed by our planes in an attack on the villages of Ngatpang and Gamilangel on Babelthuap Island.
Military government was set up on Peleliu Island on September 16 and on Kongauru and Ngesebus Islands on September 30. As previously announced, military government was established on Angaur Island on September 30.
Two Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed Wake Island on the night of October 6 without encountering antiaircraft fire.
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed on October 6. There was no antiaircraft fire.
The airfield and gun positions on Nauru Island were bombed by Seventh Air Force Mitchells on October 5. Antiaircraft fire was ineffective.
Neutralization raids against enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands continued.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 9th 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-47s knock out a bridge at Manyut and thoroughly pound the town area, bomb enemy positions at Nyaunggon, Pinhe, and near Mawhun, damage a bridge near Mawlu, and hit a variety of targets in the Katha area; 9 B-25s attack road bridges SW of Lashio, knocking out Na-lang and Nampawng bridges; the B-25s hit several targets of opportunity in the area. Transport aircraft continue a steady supply of various points in the CBI. A detachment of the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from Chittagong with F-5s (squadron is based at Barrackpore, India). 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s bomb the area N of Mangshih; 3 B-24s hit shipping along the lower Yangtze River; 29 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack river traffic, troops, bridges, and other targets of opportunity in areas around Tanchuk, Tengyun, Anking, and Amoy; the airstrip at Tanchuk is temporarily put out of commission. 

CHINA: Chinese Minister of Foreign Affairs T. V. Soong presents to the U.S. Ambassador to China, Major General Patrick Hurley, an aide memoire (position paper) from Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek denouncing Allied strategy in southeast Asia. General Joseph Stilwell, Commander-in-Chief US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander-in-Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) and Deputy Commander-in-Chief South East Asia Command, is blamed for the loss of eastern China but the criticism falls indirectly upon U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu in the Palau Islands, the 5th Marine Regiment renews their attack on the Umurbrogol Pocket but makes little headway. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24s from Saipan pound Iwo Jima. 25 B-25s from the Marshall bomb Truk Atoll. The 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF (attached to VII Fighter Command), moves from Kipapa Airfield to Kualoa Airfield with F-5s (detachments are operating from Saipan and Peleliu). 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack Boela, Namlea and Kairatoe on Celebes , and Liang on Ambon , concentrating on oil tanks and airfields. On Halmahera, B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Lolobata Airfield and Hate Tabako Airfield and nearby barges, supplies, and other targets of opportunity. In New Guinea, A-20s and fighter-bombers strike Faan Airfield and Langgoer Airfields, P-40s hit Manokwari, and B-25s bomb Samate. Lost on a training flight is B-24D "Mr. Five By Five" 42-40505. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and fighter-bombers strike Faan and Langgoer Airfields in the Kai Islands; B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack Boela Aerodrome on Ceram Island, Namlea on Buroe Island and Kairatoe on Halmahara Island, and Liang on Ambon Island, concentrating on oil tanks and airfields. On Halmahera Island, B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Lolobato and Hate Tabako Airfields and nearby barges, supplies, and other targets of opportunity.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The USN's Special Air Task Force (STAG 1) continues operations from Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands, Solomon Islands. Four Interstate TDR-1 target drones controlled from converted TBM-1C Avengers are launched against Matupi Bridge, Simpson Harbor, Rabaul, on New Britain Island. Antiaircraft fire, however, downs three of the TDRs; one is lost en route to the target. 

HAWAII: In a Warning Order for invasion of Iwo Jima, Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander-in-Chief Pacific Ocean Area (CINCPOA), designates the Fifth Fleet Commander, Admiral Raymond Spruance, as commander of the operation (Commander, Task Force 50); Vice Admiral Richmond K. Turner, Commander Amphibious Forces, Pacific, to command the Joint Expeditionary Force (Task Force 51); Lieutenant General Holland M. Smith, USMC, Commanding General, Fleet Marine Force, Pacific, as commander of the Expeditionary Troops (Task Force 56). The invasion date is tentaviely set for 20 January 1945. Expeditionary troops are to be mounted in Hawaiian area and in the Mariana Islands. 

MARCUS ISLAND: The USN's Task Group 30.2 consisting of three heavy cruisers and six destroyers conducts a diversionary bombardment of Japanese installations on Marcus Island. Japanese return fire is intense and accurate at the outset, with Japanese gunners repeatedly straddling U.S. ships.

RYUKYU ISLANDS: Saipan-based USN Navy PB4Ys, on interdiction patrols in the path of Task Force 58 as it approaches the Ryukyu Islands, damage Japanese auxiliary submarine chaser HIJMS Sankyo Maru off Okinawa.

UNITED KINGDOM: Prime Minister Winston Churchill asks Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Commander South East Asia Command, to meet him in Cairo, Egypt, to consider pre-monsoon operations. 

UNITED STATES: The Dumbarton Oaks Conference consisting of representatives from the United States, the British Commonwealth, and the Soviet Union, which began meeting in Washington, D.C. on 21 August, concludes. The purpose of the conference is to plan for the establishment of the United Nations. The objective of the UN is to replace the League of Nations with a more effective organization to preserve world peace and security. The UN proposal is officially unveiled today.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 144, OCTOBER 9, 1944
Units of the Pacific Fleet attacked Marcus Island on October 8 (West Longitude Date) and throughout the day subjected enemy installations and shore defenses to deliberate and destructive gunfire in good visibility. Considerable damage was inflicted and the greater part of the coast defense batteries were silenced. Buildings were hit and fires were started.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 145, OCTOBER 9, 1944
Elements of the 81st Infantry Division landed on Garakayo Island in the Southern Palau Islands on October 8 (West Longitude Date). A beachhead has been secured and patrols are advancing inland against light opposition. On Peleliu Island Marines continued mopping up operations in the vicinity of Bloody Nose Ridge. Elements of the 81st Infantry Division are continuing to clean up on Angaur. Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Umurbrogol Mountain on October 8, strafed small craft in Ngatpang Bay and bombed fuel dumps and warehouses on Babelthuap Island. All of our aircraft returned.
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was attacked on October 8 by Seventh Air Force Liberators which bombed the airfield and adjacent installations. Six to eight enemy fighters intercepted our force and two of the fighters were shot down and two were damaged. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
On October 8 a single Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing One shot down an enemy bomber while on routine patrol. On the same day another Navy search plane bombed and damaged an enemy picket boat.
A lone Catalina search plane of Fleet Air Wing One sighted four small enemy ships near Iwo Jima on October 8. The largest of the four was bombed and strafed. A direct hit was scored seriously damaging the vessel.
During October 6 Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed two small enemy cargo vessels northeast of Marcus Island and attacked targets on the enemy-held island on both October 6 and 7. The Liberators encountered meager antiaircraft fire. Other Liberators raided Wake Island on the night of October 6 and on October 8.
On October 7 the air strip, radio station, buildings, beach defenses and other military installations on Pagan Island in the Marianas were bombed and rocketed. No antiaircraft fire was met. One of our planes was shot down by antiaircraft fire over Rota Island on the same date.
Enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands were bombed on October 7.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 10th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Four USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-24 Liberators abort a strike at Kashiwabara, Paramushiru Island, Kurile Islands, due to strong headwinds. It took the aircraft 5 hours to fly to the location they turn at and 1 hour and 50 minutes to fly back to Shemya Island, Aleutian Islands.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s support ground forces near Pinhe, bomb the towns of Tawbon and Man Naung, and hit targets of opportunity in and near Momauk. Transport operations to various points in the CBI continue at the rate of 250+ sorties. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb and considerably damage the Kunlong ferry; 38 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack a bridge and other targets of opportunity near Mangshih, hit troop areas around Tanchuk and Wuchou, river traffic near Dosing, and locomotives and barges along the N French Indochina coast.

USN: Admiral "Bull" Halsey's carrier aircraft begin sustained attacks on Japenese bases from the Ryukyus to the northern Phillippines in preparation for the amphibious assault on Leyte. As many as 1,000 planes are in action at once. The war also draws closer to Japan as planes from Vice Admiral Mitscher's fast carrier task force bomb coastal defenses and ships at Okinawa and other islands of the Ryukyu group. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese air units have been reinforced and they have about 400 aircraft in the islands, half of them are considered operational. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 B-24s from Saipan bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima and shipping off the E shore. 24 P-47s pound buildings and storage caves on Pagan; later a B-24 bombs the radio station N of the airfield on Pagan. 12 B-25s from Makin bomb runways and adjacent AA positions on Nauru.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the 5th Marine Regiment makes limited progress against the Umurbrogol Pocket. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike oil refineries and an airfield in the Balikpapan, Borneo area; the B-24s and escorting P-47s and P-38s claim 30+ Japanese fighters downed. P-38s and B-25s bomb Djailolo, Kaoe, and Hate Tabako Airfield and the Wasile town area. P-47s hit Liang Airfield on Ambon . In New Guinea, A-20s hit the Sarmi area and A-20s and B-25s bomb Utarom Airfield. 

EAST INDIES: One hundred seven USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s escorted by 11 P-38s and 16 P-47s strike the Pendasari oil refinery and an airfield in the Balikpapan area in Dutch Borneo; this is the largest attack of the war on the oil refineries at Balikpapan and the lubricating oil refinery is projected to be out of action for one month. The B-24s and escorting P-47s and P-38s shoot down 18 Japanese Army fighters; four B-24s and a P-38 are lost. On Halmahera Island, P-38s and B-25s bomb Djailolo, Kaoe, and Hate Tabako Airfields, the Wasile town area on Galela Island and P-47s hit Liang Airfield on Ambon Island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Dutch submarine HNMS Zwaardvisch sinks a Japanese coastal vessel by gunfire about 80 nautical miles N of Surabaya, Java, Netherlands East Indies, in position 05.57S, 112.29E. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 146, OCTOBER 10, 1944
Carrier based aircraft of the Pacific Fleet swept over the Ryukyu Islands in great force on October 9 (West Longitude Date). All naval and merchant ships that could be found were attacked and severe damage was done to shore installations. Preliminary reports indicate that the following damage was Inflicted on the enemy:
Sunk:
1 destroyer
1 minesweeper
1 submarine tender
2 medium cargo ships
2 small cargo ships
5 coastal cargo ships
Probably sunk
2 medium cargo ships
4 small cargo ships
1 medium oil tanker
7 coastal cargo ships
Damaged:
3 medium cargo ships 
6 small cargo ships 
1 destroyer 
2 small oil tankers
In addition to the foregoing, more than 20 luggers and other small craft were sunk or damaged.
Complete surprise was achieved in the attack. More than 75 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground. Fourteen enemy aircraft were shot down. Buildings and defense installations on the islands were severely bombed and strafed, and many were left burning. There was no damage to our surface ships, and our plane losses were light.
The carrier task forces which conducted the attack are part of Admiral Halsey's Third Fleet, and the carriers are under the immediate command of Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 147, OCTOBER 10, 1944
Garakayo Island in the Southern Palau Group which was occupied by elements of the 81st Division on October 8 (West Longitude Date) was completely secured by October 9. On Peleliu Island several hillside and ravine caves were cleared of enemy troops and a small hill was occupied as Marines made some progress in reducing the last stubborn pocket of enemy resistance. On Angaur sniper demolition teams of the 81st Division continued mopping up operations. Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed four small boats and nine barges in a sweep over the east and northwest coasts of Babelthuap Island.
A single Navy search plane on the night of October 8 9 bombed Nauru Island. There was no antiaircraft fire.
Neutralization raids by our aircraft in the Marshall Islands continued on October 8 and 9.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oct 11th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 4 B-25s over Shimushiru and Paramushiru blow up 3 buildings and damage 2 others at Cape Namikawa. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s hit guns and enemy positions near Pinhe while 9 attack the town of Manwein and hit targets of opportunity in the area; 8 others hit the towns of Nayakaung and Nansiaung; 8 B-25s attack bridges at Man Pwe, Tahpalai, and Namyao damaging only the Man Pwe bridge; 23 P-47s hit troops and stores near Tawbon and at Hkawan, knock out Kawnghka bridge and damage the Wanling bridge. Transport flights continue to points throughout the CBI. The detachment of the 4th Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, operating from Yunnani, China returns to base at Sylhet, India with C-47s. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s knock out a bridge S of Mangshih; 3 P-40s attack sampans from Tanchuk to Tengyun while 8 hit general targets of opportunity N of Mangshih.

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek asks that U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt recall Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell immediately. Stillwell has four jobs: Deputy Commander in Chief South-East Asia Command (SEAC), Commander in Chief US China-Burma- India (CBI) Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-Shek and Commander in Chief of the Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) in Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Saipan based P-47s hit buildings on Pagan with rockets and bombs. A Kwajalein Atoll-based B-24 bombs Wake during the night. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In New Guinea, Langgoer Airfield is bombed by P-47s and P-47s hit Babo Airfield while A-20s attack Sarmi troop concentrations. At night B-24s bomb Sasa, Matina and Buayoan Airfield. Lost on an administrative flight is B-25D "5 Minutes To Midnight" 41-30525.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, B-24s bomb the Koeandang and Langoan area on Celebes Island and P-38s attack Miti Airfield on Miti Island off the east coast of Halmahera Island. A-20s and fighter-bombers attack airfields at Liang (Laha, Ambon East) Airfield on Ambon Island, Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island, Haroekoe on Haroekoe Island southeast of Ceram Island, and Namlea on Buroe Island. P-47s bomb hit Langgoer Airfield in the Kai Islands southeast of Ceram Island.
During the night of 11/12 October, Australian Catalinas lay mines off Soerabaja, Java, Netherlands East Indies.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In preparation for operations against Formosa, 61 aircraft of Task Group 38.1 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) and TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) attack Aparri Aerodrome and other facilities on the north coast of Luzon, Philippine Islands; aircraft damage escort destroyer HIJMS Yashiro off San Vicente and cargo vessel SS Banei Maru off Aparri. Seven USN aircraft are lost.
During the night of 11/12 October, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators bomb Matina and Buayan Aerodromes on Mindanao Island.

AUSTRALIA: Shorts S-23 C Class Flying Boat, msn S-877, registered VH-ABB and named “Coolangatt” by the Australian airline QANTAS, crashes at Rose Bay, Sydney, New South Wales, while attempting to land. Only one of the 30 people aboard the aircraft perishes.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Australian troops land at Jacquinot Bay, on New Britain Island. The Australians' arrival opens the successful New Britain campaign in which a small Militia force successfully contained the large Japanese garrison holding Rabaul.

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Army's Western Defense Command issues a proclamation allowing interior lighting in stores and taverns as long as the light is 6 feet from the windows. This includes lighted juke boxes and pinball machines. Trains, however, must continue to operate with drawn shades at night.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 148, OCTOBER 11, 1944
Troops of the 81st Infantry Division landed on Bairakaseru Island in the Palau Islands on October 10 (West Longitude Date). No opposition was encountered. Meantime troops of the First Marine Division continued to make slow but steady progress against the remaining pocket of enemy resistance on Bloody Nose Ridge. During the day a sizeable ammunition dump was exploded within one of the largest enemy held caves. On Angaur mopping up operations by the 81st Infantry Division proceeded. Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas communiqué Number 143 stated in error that enemy dead on Peleliu number 11,08'3. This figure should have read 10,083. Enemy dead counted on Peleliu through October 10 were 10,305 and on Angaur 1,165. On Peleliu 284 enemy troops have been made prisoners of war and on Angaur 11 have been taken. In addition 184 civilians have been interned on Angaur. On October 10, the airstrip at Babelthuap was bombed by Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing and several small craft were damaged by strafing in Gamilangel Bay.
The airfield and shipping in the harbor at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands were bombed on October 9. Eight enemy fighters rose to Intercept; two were shot down, one was probably shot down and one was damaged. One of our planes suffered minor damage.
Supply dumps, personnel areas and a radio station on Pagan Island in the Marianas were bombed and strafed on October 9. One of our planes was shot down by antiaircraft fire but the pilot was rescued.
On October 9, Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed Wake Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oct 12th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): B-24s hit the airfield and shipping targets in the Matsuwa -Onnekotan area. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 18 P-47s bomb railroad targets in the Naba-Mawlu rail corridor damaging a bridge approach, and strike troops and stores near Nayakaung; 12 other P-47s hit various targets at Pintha and Nyaunggon; 4 B-25s knock out a bridge just N of Lashio and 3 others knock out a bridge at Kawlin and damage tracks near the Man Pwe bridge.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s and 12 P-40s hit the Chefang storage area and a bridge and general targets of opportunity in the Mangshih area; 40+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance covering wide areas of S China and extending into W Burma attack troop concentrations, river traffic, storage areas, and buildings in areas around Taochuan, Kweiping, Hsinganhsien, Yuncheng, Tanchuk, and Hsenwi.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): The following B-29 units are inactivated in India: HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) and the 795th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 468th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), at Kharagpur; the 679th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 444th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) at Dudhkundi; the 771st Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 462d Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), at Piardoba.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb the harbor and shipping at Chichi Jima and shipping S of Haha Jima, AA positions on Marcus, and the airfield area on Pagan. P-47s hit the Pagan Airfield area with bombs and rockets. B-24s from Kwajalein bomb Wake during the night of 12/13. HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The first B-29, JOLTIN' JOSIE, THE PACIFIC PIONEER, arrives on Saipan , piloted by Brigadier General Haywood S Hansell, Jr, Commanding General XXI Bomber Command, for whom temporary HQ are set up on Saipan; also the regular air echelon of HQ 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) arrives on Saipan on this date, followed during Oct 44 and the first week in Nov 44 by 4 bombardment groups and 4 air service groups; HQ 313th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) will be established in the theater in Dec 44, HQ 314th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) in Jan 45, HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) in Mar 45, and HQ 315th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) in Apr 45. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Ambesia, Langoan, Mapanget, and Sidate Airfields. B-25s, A-20s, and P-47s again pound airfields at Liang and Laha on Ambon , Namlea on Buru , Kairatoe on Celebes and Haroekoe on Haroekoe , and the town of Boela. P-38s hit numerous targets of opportunity on Halmahera . Fighter-bombers hit Manokwari and Urarom and A-20s bomb pillboxes in the Sarmi area.

PALAU: Fighting continues on Peleliu Island. It will be declared completely occupied on September 30 by Admiral Fort.

EAST CHINA SEA: US naval TF 38 begins a series of attacks on FORMOSA. Between today and the 14th 2,350 sorties will be flown. US losses are 71 aircraft, damage to the carrier Franklin cruiser Houston and cruiser HMAS Canberra which was torpedoed. (This happened on the 13th, local time.)
Task Force 38 (Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher) launches 1,000+ aircraft from 17 aircraft carriers against Japanese shipping, airfields, and industrial plants on Formosa, regarded as the strongest and best-developed base south of the homeland proper, and on northern Luzon, Philippine Islands. The aircraft fly 1,378 sorties today and they sink 4 transports, a cargo ship, 4 IJA cargo ships, 5 merchant cargo ships and 8 merchant tankers and damage several other ships. Opposition is unexpectedly strong and 48 USN aircraft are lost. USN fighters destroy 211 Japanese aircraft, mostly fighters, between 0700 and 1442 hours. Late in the day, based on reports from inexperienced pilots, the Japanese order hundreds of carrier aircraft to reinforce Formosa to fight an all-out battle.
Two USN and a RN submarine sink a Japanese transport, destroyer and cargo ship.

RAAF - Lost over Manokwari is P-40N A29-824.

U.S.A.: The "Columbus Day Riot" occurs in New York City as 25,000 swooning teenagers, mostly young girls, stop traffic in Times Square in front of the Paramount Theatre where Frank Sinatra is making his first appearance since December 1942. The bobbysoxers block the streets, screaming and swooning for Frankie driving the police crazy.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 149, OCTOBER 12, 1944
A large force of carrier aircraft from a task force of the Pacific Fleet struck enemy air bases and installations on Luzon during the afternoon of October 10 (West Longitude Date). Detailed reports of the damage inflicted are not yet available.
During October 11 elements of the First Marine Division continued to root out enemy troops from caves on Bloody Nose Ridge at Peleliu Island.
A commanding height was seized during the day which overlooks the small area held by the beleaguered defenders. On Angaur enemy troops have been confined to an area 150 yards square by the mopping up of troops of the 81st Infantry Division. A single enemy plane bombed Angaur during the night of October 10 11 but did no damage and was later shot down by one of our night fighters. Elements Of the 81st Infantry Division reconnoitered Arimasuku Island during the day and found it unoccupied. 
Three of our planes while on patrol near Iwo Jima on October 10 were attacked by eight enemy fighter planes. Six of the eight enemy planes were shot down. No damage was inflicted on our planes. Seventh Air Force Liberators sank a small enemy cargo ship south of Haha Jima in the Bonins on October 11 while other Liberators bombed shipping and installations at Chichi Jima. Antiaircraft fire on these attacks were moderate.
Thunderbolts of the Seventh Air Force bombed and rocketed Pagan in the Marianas once on October 10 while Liberators and Thunderbolts struck twice on October 11. Liberators of the Seventh Air Force attacked Marcus Island on October 11 experiencing meager antiaircraft fire. Liberators attacked Wake Island on October 10.
On the same day Seventh Air Force Mitchells bombed gun emplacements and the runways at Nauru Island. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. On the night of October 10 Nauru was attacked by a single Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing One.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force dropped 55 tons of bombs on the airfield and other installations at Moen Island in the Truk Atoll on October 9. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Three enemy fighter planes attempted intercep¬tion without success.
The Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing conducted further neutralization raids against enemy held islands in the Marshalls on October 10.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oct 13th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Paramushiru , 4 B-25s bomb Kurabu Airfield and bomb and strafe buildings on Tomari Cape, scoring hits on canneries, warehouses, and barracks; later, 4 B-24s photograph and bomb targets at Kashiwabara. 

RUSSIA: Moscow: Stalin promises Churchill that the USSR will declare war on Japan once Germany has been defeated.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 38 P-47s strike Okkyin, Yebyangale, and Theinlon, and hit troops in the Myothit area; 8 P-47s support ground forces in the Mohnyin area, 12 attack and considerably damage Wanling bridge and 4 hit targets of opportunity in the area. Transports fly 280+ sorties hauling troops and supplies to CBI terminals. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 138 P-40s and P-51s on numerous armed reconnaissance missions throughout S China and into W Burma attack troop areas, rivercraft, town areas, bridges, trucks, and other targets of opportunity; 71 of the fighter-bombers hit targets in the Kweiping area while the others attack targets around Chuanhsien, Litou, Shepchung, Tengyun, Lungfukwan, Kingshan, Mangshih, and Chefang. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb Yap. From the Marshall B-24s pound Truk Atoll. Gilbert -based B-25s bomb Nauru. In Hawaii, HQ 21st Fighter Group moves from Wheeler Field to Mokuleia Field. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb Menado on Celebes and the surrounding area. P-38s hit AA positions, enemy concentrations, and other targets in NE Celebes and Halmahera. A-20s and fighter-bombers attack Boela, oil installations and airfields at Amahai, Kairatoe on Celebes , and Namlea on Buru . In New Guinea, the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), enroute from Guadalcanal to Morotai, sends a detachment to operate from Sansapor with F-5s (other detachments are at Bougainville and Noemfoor). 

WESTERN PACIFIC: Aircraft from the USN's Task Force 38 attack targets on Formosa for the second day in a row. Opposition is very light and 947 sorties are flown. At twilight, Task Group 38.4 is attacked by 4 low-flying "Betty" bombers carrying torpedoes; one is shot down by an F6F Hellcat pilot, 2 are shot down by ship AA fire but the fourth crashes the aircraft carrier USS Franklin's deck abaft the island structure, slides across the deck and into the water on her
starboard beam.
USS Franklin is damaged but remains on station. In another attack, the heavy cruiser USS Canberra is struck below her armor belt at the engineering spaces by an aerial torpedo which blows a huge, jagged hole in her side and killed 23 of her crew instantly. Before damage control
could isolate the compartments, some 4,500 tons of water rushed in to flood her after fireroom and both engine rooms, which brought the cruiser to a stop. The ship is taken in tow and retires to Ulithi.

PALAU: Peleliu Island, in the Palau Islands, is secured.

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: The U. S. 7th Fleet and troop transports carrying the 7th, 24th and 96th Infantry and 1st Cavalry Divisions sail from Hollandia, New Guinea, and the nearby Admiralty Islands. Their destination is Leyte in the central Philippines.

SUBMARINES: 
1) A USN submarine sinks a Japanese merchant tanker off Nha Trang, French Indo
China. 

2) USS Barbel sinks a destroyer at 29-38 N, 127-27 E at about 0600.

3) USS Begall sinks an attack transport at 11-53 N, 109-17 E (Japanese give location as 11-53 N, 109-17 E) at about 0900.

4) USS Permit sinks a patrol vessel at 07-15 N, 151-45 E at about 1500.

5) A RN submarine sinks 2 Japanese merchant coasters Kosei Maru and Hansei
Maru in Gulf of Boni, south of Celebes.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 150, OCTOBER 13, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the pacific Fleet fast carrier task force striking Formosa on October 11 (West Longitude Date) shot 124 enemy aircraft out of the air and did heavy damage to enemy shipping and shore defense works. Preliminary pilot reports and photographs show that 97 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground. Initial reports indicate the following damage to enemy shipping
Ships sunk:
Large cargo ships 2
Medium cargo ships 2
Small cargo ships 12
Ships damaged
Large cargo ships 2
Medium cargo ships 7
Small cargo ships 10
In addition to the foregoing, extensive damage was done to hangars, buildings, oil dumps, warehouses, docks and industrial establishments at Einansho, Okayama, Tamsui, Heito, Reigaryo and Taichu. Our losses were 22 aircraft. There was no damage to our surface ships.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 151, OCTOBER 13, 1944
During the late evening of October 11 and night of October 11 12 following the first day of its attack on Formosa, small groups of enemy aircraft attacked one of our fast carrier task forces operating in the approaches to the Japanese positions in Formosa and the Ryukyus, and repeatedly attempted to torpedo or bomb the carriers or supporting ships in the force. Night fighters sent up by our carriers shot down three fighters in the early evening, and later eight enemy aircraft were sent down in flames by ships' antiaircraft fire.
During the day of October 12 Formosa and the Pescadores were again brought under attack by fast carrier task forces, and heavy damage was done to the enemy air force and its bases, to shipping, port facilities, and shore installations.
A preliminary resume of damage inflicted upon the Japanese in the two-day strike which began before dawn on October 11, shows the following totals:
Enemy aircraft shot down, 221.
Enemy aircraft destroyed on the ground, 175.
Ships sunk
2 large cargo ships
4 medium cargo ships
9 small cargo ships
12 coastal cargo ships
Probably sunk:
1 large cargo ship
3 medium cargo ships
3 small cargo ships
1 oil tanker
5 coastal cargo ships
1 minesweeper
Damaged
6 medium cargo ships
15 small cargo ships
1 large troop transport
In addition to the foregoing 37 small craft were sunk or damaged. We lost 45 planes in the two day attack. Reports are not yet available as to flight personnel rescued.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 152, OCTOBER 13, 1944
More complete reports of the strike made by carrier based aircraft of the United States Pacific Fleet on October 9 (West Longitude Date) against the Okinawa Islands in the Ryukyu Archipelago indicate that the following dam¬age was inflicted upon the enemy (the following figures are a revision of those previously announced in United States Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas communiqué No. 146, and do not represent figures on the recent Luzon and Formosa strikes).
Sunk:
1 destroyer escort 
4 small submarines
14 cargo ships 
1 submarine tender 
1 oiler
25 small ships
41 barges and small craft
Probably sunk:
10 small ships 
1 minesweeper 
9 small craft
Damaged
8 cargo ships 
1 medium landing ship 
1 light minelayer
10 small ships
Numerous sampans, luggers and barges
Aircraft destroyed:
23 shot down in the air
59 destroyed on the ground
Aircraft damaged
37 damaged on the ground
Installations destroyed or damaged
1 ammunition dump 
3 fuel dumps 
3 hangars 
2 lighthouses 
1 factory
Many barracks, buildings, warehouses, etc.
In addition on Yama Island in the Harbor of Naha on the Island of Okinawa and also the North shore of the Harbor of Naha were devastated by explosions and fire.
United States losses:
Our own losses were relatively light: 8 planes in combat, 5 pilots and 3 aircrewmen.
In the attack on Luzon Island on October 10, more complete reports indicate that numerous buildings were set afire in the region of Aparri, on the Northern Coast, and that 10 to 15 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground. There was no enemy airborne opposition.
Organized resistance in the Southern Palau Islands ceased on October 12, with mopping up operations continuing on Peleliu and Angaur Islands. Small pockets of enemy resistance on both of these islands have been further reduced by United States troops.
Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing continued attacks against shipping and enemy installations on Babelthuap Island, sinking or damaging 11 barges in the Ngatpang River; and sinking or damaging 17 barges, 2 small boats and 8 motor launches off the west and east coasts of the Island. In addition boathouses at Arumonogui Point and Gamilangel Bay were damaged and a locomotive near the villages of Ngardmau was strafed and bombed. One of the Corsair pilots was forced to bail out of his plane but wits rescued later.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed enemy installations on Yap Island on October 12, encountering no antiaircraft fire.
Truk was also bombed on the night of October 11, by another group of Seventh Air Force Liberators.
Enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands were bombed on October 11.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oct 14th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s bomb and strafe buildings at Otomae Bay, Kurile. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): Transport aircraft fly 200+ sorties, delivering men and supplies to various points in the CBI. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asanol, India to Tamu, Burma with C-64s and L-5s. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 32 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack troops, town areas, and river traffic around Samshui, Mangshih, Kweiping, Hsinganhsien, Konghow and Tajungchiang. 

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 103 Chengtu, China-based B-29s bomb the Okayama aircraft plant on Formosa; 12 more hit last-resort targets and targets of opportunity; this is the first Twentieth AF mission during which 100+ B-29s attack targets and the first of a series of missions against Formosa in conjunction with the US invasion of Leyte, Philippine.

USN - Admiral Halsey's Task Force 38 carries out more attacks on Formosa until the island is completely neutralized as a Japanese base.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bomb Marcus . P-47s on a sweep over Pagan bomb and strafe storage caves. 1 B-24 from the Marshall bombs Wake during the night of 14/15. HQ 41st Bombardment Group (Medium) and the 48th, 396th and 820th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Makin to Wheeler Field with B-25s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again bomb oil refineries and associated industries in the Balikpapan, Borneo area; others bomb Pombelaa mine on Celebes. A-20s, B-25s, and fighter- bombers again hit Laha Airfield on Ambon and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe. In New Guinea, HQ 374th Troop Carrier Group and the 21st Troop Carrier Squadron move from Nadzab to Biak with C-47s. 

FORMOSA: The US attack has destroyed 321 Japanese aircraft and 40 destroyers, for the loss of 71 US planes, two destroyers and a carrier.
The aircraft of Task Force 38 again attack Japanese installations on Formosa. The Japanese have reinforced the island with hundreds of aircraft drawn from the carrier fleet and these aircraft fly 419 sorties during the day.
They attack the ships and damage three, one severely. The aircraft carrier USS Hancock is attacked by 2 aircraft; the first one drop’s a bomb off Hancock's port bow a few seconds before the carrier's guns splashed her into the sea but a bomb from the second aircraft penetrates a gun platform but exploded harmlessly in the water.
The light cruiser USS Reno is struck by a torpedo bomber which explodes on the cruiser's main deck aft. Though Turret Six was partially incapacitated by the explosion, the turret captain succeeded in maintaining his fire against the attacking planes and ships.
The most severely damaged is light cruiser USS Houston which is attacked by 4 aircraft; AA gunners shoot down 3 but the fourth aircraft manages to put a torpedo in her engine room, causing loss of power. The ship retires in tow to Ulithi.
At this juncture, heavy air attacks on TF 38, together with enemy radio propaganda broadcasts that reflect a vast overestimation of the destruction wreaked by attacking Japanese aircraft, prompts Commander Third Fleet to withdraw TG 38.2 (Rear Admiral Gerald F. Bogan) and TG 38.3 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) to the eastward to set upon any important Japanese fleet units that would attempt to finish off the "crippled remnants" of TF 38. The enemy, however, does not take the bait.
During the day, USN aircraft damage a coast minelayer and 2 auxiliary submarine chasers and shoot down 80+ IJN aircraft.

PACIFIC OCEAN: 3 USN and an RN submarine sink an IJA transport, a merchant cargo ship, 2 merchant tankers and a communications vessel. 

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: Airstrikes from US TF 38 on Aparri Airfield on Luzon, PI.

PELELIU: The US Army 81st Division replaces the 1st Marine Division. The fighting continues on this island where Admiral Fort announced a complete occupation on September 30. To the north on Angaur the fighting also continues.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oct 15th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s on armed reconnaissance over Paramushiru turn back when the flight drifts off course; 1 B-24 strafes a freighter off Shimushiru. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 40 P-47s attack positions in the Mohnyin area and at Man Naung, supply concentrations at Kyungyi, railroad targets in the Mawhun area, ammunition stores at Manwing, and buildings near Muse; 12 B-25s hit the town of Onbauk, storage facilities at Indaw, and vicinity of Thabeikkyin. Transport operations in the CBI continue on a large scale; the 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth Air Force [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], moves from Ledo, India to Sahmaw with L-4s and L-5s. In India, the 5th and 6th Fighter Squadrons (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, based in Asansol, send detachments to operate from Cox's Bazar with P-47s.

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-24s, 33 P-51s, and 18 P-40s pound White Cloud Airfield in Canton and shipping in the Hong Kong area; 2 B-24s bomb Amoy; 6 fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity near Mangshih and Tajungchiang. 

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: Various Japanese positions north of Manila are attacked with airstrikes from US TF 38.

WESTERN PACIFIC: Task Group 30.3 (Rear Admiral Laurance T. DuBose) is formed to cover the retirement of the crippled heavy cruiser USS Canberra and light cruiser USS Houston; an augmented Task Group 38.1 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) provides cover.

Task Groups 38.2 (Rear Admiral Gerald F. Bogan) and TG 38.3 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) take up position to waylay Japanese fleet units that might try to attack the damaged ships.

TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison), meanwhile, attacks Japanese installations near Manila. Between 1015 and 1100 hours, F6F Hellcat pilots shoot down 47 Japanese fighters. The aircraft carrier USS Franklin is attacked by 3 enemy aircraft, one of which scores with a bomb that hits the after outboard corner of the deck edge elevator, killing 3 and wounding 22.

JAPAN: Tokyo Rose announces the destruction of Admiral Halsey's Task Force 38 and Emperor Hirohito declares a victory holiday. A tongue-in-cheek Halsey message says all his sunken ships have been salvaged and are retiring toward the enemy.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 27 B-24s from Saipan strike fuel storage, AA positions, and installations at the airfield on Iwo Jima; one B-24 bombs the airfield at Pagan. 2 B-24s from the Marshalls bomb Wake during the night of 15/16. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s again pound airfields and oil storage on Ceram; P-38s carry out a shipping sweep over the Flores area n the Lesser Sunda and on Halmahera bomb the Pitoe and Kaoe areas; P-38s bomb Amahai Airfield while bombers on armed reconnaissance hit nearby targets of opportunity. In New Guinea, P-47s attack Sagan Airfield; the 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Port Moresby to Hollandia with C-47s; the 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Hollandia to Biak with C-47s. HQ 38th Bombardment Group (Medium) and the 405th and 823d Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Biak to Morotai with B-25s. 

SUBMARINES:
1) 0400 hours: Submarine USS Tambor sinks a cargo ship at 29-43 N,143-09 E.
2) A Dutch submarine sinks a Japanese oceanographic research vessel off Surabaya, Java. The ship was the 200-ton oceanographic research vessel Kaiyo No. 2; there were actually six of these vessels all with the name Kaiyo and the suffix No. 1 through No. 6. The ships were sometimes called Kaiyo Maru No. n.

PALAU ISLANDS, PELELIU: The battered 1st Marine Division is withdrawn from the battle for Peleliu's "Bloody Nose Ridge." The job will be finished by GIs of the 81st Infantry Division.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The USN's Special Air Task Force (STAG 1) operations continue as four Interstate TDRs glide bombs are launched against Matupi Island, Birmarck Archipelago, as part of coordinated attack by other Green Island-based USMC PBJs, F4Us and SBDs against Simpson Harbor Rabaul, New Britain Island. Poor picture reception and pilot error results in none of the TDRs hitting their targets.

U.S.A.: During WW II, the Military Intelligence Service (MIS) produced numerous documents, most commonly known are the Intelligence Bulletins. The Military Intelligence Special Series continues with "Japanese Field Artillery."

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 153, OCTOBER 15, 1944

During the night of October 12 13 (West Longitude Date) strong counterattacks were delivered against task forces of the Pacific Fleet operating in the area of Formosa by aircraft of the Japanese Imperial Air Force. During these attacks on one of our task groups 13 enemy aircraft were shot out of the air by our own fighters and 7 by antiaircraft fire.
Beginning at dawn on October 13 carrier aircraft of the Third Fleet continued their destructive attacks against enemy forces and defense installations on Formosa Island and Luzon. Little air opposition was encountered over the targets. Preliminary reports indicate 11 enemy aircraft were shot down and 30 were destroyed on the ground.
In the mid afternoon of October 13 our forces were attacked by numerous single and twin engine enemy aircraft. A combat air patrol of one of our task groups shot down 28 of these aircraft and two were destroyed by antiaircraft fire. Complete reports are not yet at hand regarding known attacks on other units of our force, but it is known that many additional enemy aircraft have been shot down. Our plane losses so far have been light.
This fight is continuing. Further details will be released as they become available.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 154, OCTOBER 15, 1944
Troops of the First Marine Division on Peleliu Island sealed off several ire caves occupied by the enemy during October 13 (West Longitude Date). Angaur, the few remaining Japanese were kept under continual pressure.
Navy search planes of Fleet Air Wing One bombed and strafed two small coastal vessels and five barges off the coast of Iwo Jima on October 13. Other search planes damaged a small cargo ship and shot down an enemy torpedo bomber in the same area.
On October 12 Eleventh Air Force Liberators attacked nine small cargo vessels near Matsuwa Island in the Kuriles. The Liberators suffered slight damage from antiaircraft fire, but all returned safely. Mitchell bombers of
Eleventh Air Force on October 12 bombed buildings and installations on Shimushu and Paramushiru Islands. A single Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed Paramushiru Island on October 12. Two enemy aircraft made unsuccessful attempts to intercept, and antiaircraft fire was light. The Eleventh Air Force attacked Paramushiru again on October 13. Installations on the Eastern Coast were hit by Mitchell bombers. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered. Other Mitchells strafed a two thousand ton cargo ship and seven small cargo ships at Suribachi Bay. Liberators started several fires in the North, while other Liberators scored direct hits on docking facilities on the Southern tip of the Island. All planes returned safely.
Pagan Island was strafed and bombed by Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts on October 13. A Navy search plane of Fleet Air Wing One bombed the airfield and supply dumps at Rota Island on October 13.
Nauru Island was bombed by a single Catalina search plane of Fleet Air Wing One on the night of October 12. The airfield and other aviation installations at Nauru were also hit by Mitchells of the Seventh Air Force on October 13. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Seventh Air Force Liberators met moderate aircraft fire in bombing the airfield at Marcus Island on October 13. Other Liberators in a night raid dropped explosives on Wake Island.
Neutralization of enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands by air attacks was continued on October 13 and 14, by the Fourth Marine Air Wing.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 584, OCTOBER 15, 1944
The United States naval forces which have been operating in the sea approaches to Formosa are units of the Third Fleet, commanded by Admiral F. Halsey, Jr., USN, with Vice Admiral W. A. Lee, Jr., USN, as second in command.
In command of the entire Fast Carrier Task Force Is Vice Admiral M. A. Mitscher, USN. Carrier units included are under the command of Vice Admiral J. S. McCain, USN; Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman, USN; Rear Admiral R. E. Davison, USN; Rear Admiral G. F. Bogan, USN, and Rear Admiral H. B. Sallada, USN.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oct 16th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s fly cover sorties for a naval task force, 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 P-47s attack 2 railroad bridges in the Naba-Mawlu area, damaging approaches to both targets; 5 other P-47s hit Japanese forces in the NW part of Madangyang; 12 B-25s, supported by an escort of 8 P-47s, pound the airfield at Shwebo. Transports fly 300+ sorties in the CBI. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-24s, 8 B-25s, 26 P-51s, and 21 P-40s blast shipping and the Kowloon Dock area of Hong Kong; 15 cargo vessels are damaged or sunk; 3 other P-51s hit the Wuchou area; 36 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s hit village and town areas, bridges, and troop concentrations in the Kweiping, Tanebuk, Hsinganbsien, Tingka, and Chefang areas. 

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): Over 40 B-29s, out of Chengtu, China, bomb the Okayama aircraft plant aircraft plant and Heito Airfield on Formosa; 20+ other B-29s bomb alternate or chance targets at Takao, Taichu Airfield and Toshien harbor on Formosa, and Swatow and Sintien harbors, Hengyang, and several airfields in China.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 15 P-47s and 1 B-24 from Saipan hit Pagan. From the Marshall 14 B-24s hit Truk Atoll. The 548th Night Fighter Squadron, 7th Fighter Wing, moves from Hickam Field to Kipapa Field, Hawaii with P-61s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-38s hit the harbor, shipping, airfield and trucks on Cagayan, Philippines. Fighter-bombers hit Timoeka and Mongosah and Sagan Airfields; Langgoer Airfield in the Kai Islands is attacked by A-20s. HQ 5th BG and the 23d and 31st Bombardment Squadrons move from Noemfoor to Morotai with B-24s. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit the Makassar area on Celebes Island. B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers again bomb the airfields and the towns of Boela and Amboina on Ceram Island and hit shipping in Binnen Bay in the Moluccas Islands.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, Regimental Combat Team 321 of the 81st Infantry Division, takes responsibility for completing the reduction of the Umurbrogol Pocket and is relieving marines there.
Fresh forces, a battalion of the 323d Infantry Regiment, from Ulithi are assisting the 321st Infantry Regiment. At Ngulu Atoll, elements of the 81st Infantry Divsion begins clearing the atoll, which lies between Yap and the Palaus. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese torpedo planes attack Task Group 30.3 (Rear Admiral
Laurance T. DuBose) and again damage light cruiser USS Houston Japanese reconnaissance pilots tell the Imperial General Staff that the great victory over Task Force 38 two days ago was an illusion. They report that Halsey's fleet still has 13 carriers, seven battleships and 10 cruisers. It actually has 17 carriers.
In support of the upcoming invasion of Leyte and to cover the damaged USN ships in tow to Ulithi, Task Group 38.4 launches air strikes against Luzon in the Philippines. The aircraft carrier USS Franklin is attacked by three enemy planes, one of which scores with a bomb that hit the after outboard corner of the deck edge elevator, killing three and wounding 22.

SUBMARINES: At 0600 hours, the USN submarine USS Tilefish sinks a cargo ship about 66 nautical miles NNE of Shimushiru Island, Kurile Islands, Japan, in position 48.07N, 153.04E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Preliminary air atttacks begin today against Leyte. These preparations for the invasion will continue over the next three days. USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s attack the harbor, shipping, airfield and trucks at Cagayan on Mindanao Island. 

UNITED KINGDOM: Private Salter of the Pioneer Corps is the first British soldier to be demobilized, and given a regulation "demob suit".

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 155, OCTOBER 16, 1944
Aparri on the north coast of Luzon Island in the Philippines was swept by fighter aircraft of the Pacific Fleet on October 13 (West Longitude Date). Only two twin engine and three single engine aircraft were observed on the
ground, and all were destroyed by strafing. No airborne enemy opposition was encountered. Ground installations in the area were severely strafed
On October 15 a large force of carrier aircraft was launched against airfields in the vicinity of Manila Bay. This force was intercepted by an estimated 50 Japanese fighter aircraft. From 30 to 40 of the intercepting enemy planes were shot down. An additional 15 to 20 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground at Nichols, Nielson, and Mariveles Airfields. Meantime the ships in one carrier task group underwent persistent aerial attack during the day, and 30 Japanese aircraft were shot down in the vicinity of the group. Only superficial damage was done to our surface ships in this attack.
Nine enemy aircraft were shot down in the vicinity of another fleet unit. Complete reports from all units are not yet available.
Mitchell bombers of the Eleventh Air Force on October 14 bombed installations on the south coast of Paramushiru. Later, two Liberators of the Eleventh Air Force attacked wharves and shipping installations on the northeast coast of Paramushiru. Antiaircraft fire was meager and all our aircraft returned.
Seventh Air Force Liberators on October 14 dropped approximately 48 tons of bombs on the air strip, supply dumps and gun positions at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. Antiaircraft fire was moderate but eight aggressive enemy fighters, using phosphorous bombs, attacked our planes. One of the enemy fighters was probably shot down while three others were damaged. We suffered no losses.
The airfield runway on Moen Island in Truk Atoll was bombed by Liberators of the Seventh Air Force on October 13. Three enemy fighters were air, borne but did not press home their attack. Antiaircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oct 17th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s fly cover sorties for a naval task force. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s bomb a supply area near Naba, hit Japanese HQ and a supply area near Mawhun, and blast a supply base and permanent camp at Myazedi; 8 B-25s bomb Nawnghkio airfield and 3 attack bridges near Kawlin and Thityabin; an approach to the latter bridge is damaged. Transports fly almost 300 sorties to various points in the CBI. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s, 12 P-40s, and 10 P-51s pound a supply depot at Tien Ho Airfield at Canton; 2 B-24s bomb a supply depot at Victoria Harbor, Hong Kong; 44 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack rivercraft, troop concentrations, villages, and other targets of opportunity around Kweiping, Tengyun, Mangshih, Tajungchiang, Wuchou, and Dosing; a runway at Tanchuk Airfield suffers considerable damage. 

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 10 B-29s, flying out of Chengtu, China, bomb Einansho air depot on Formosa; 14 others bomb alternate targets. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 B-24s from Saipan hit shipping off Haha Jima, and the town of Okimura; later, during the night of 17/18 Oct, 1 B-24 bombs an airfield on Iwo Jima. B-25s from the Gilbert hit Nauru. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighter-bombers and B-25s hit airfields, shipping and scattered targets of opportunity in the Halmahera area. In the Ceram -Ambon-Boeroe area A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers continue to pound airfields and oil facilities. HQ XIII Bomber Command moves from Wakde to Morotai . In New Guinea, HQ 433d Troop Carrier Group moves from Port Moresby to Biak ; the air echelon of the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from Biak with F-6s and P-40s (squadron is based on Morotai). 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers and B-25s hit airfields, shipping and scattered targets of opportunity in the Halmahera Island area. In the Ceram Island Ambon Island, Boeroe Island area A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers continue to attack airfields and oil facilities.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The USN's Special Air Task Force (STAG 1) (Commander Robert F. Jones), based on Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands, Solomon Islands, continues operations as Interstate TDR-1 target drones are launched against Japanese installations near East Rabaul on New Britain Island. One of the four hits the objective; a second hits a target of opportunity; a third is lost due to the failure of a vacuum tube in the drone receiver; a fourth may
have been shot down (light and inaccurate antiaircraft fire is noted).

INDIA: British Task Force 63, including two carriers and a battlecruiser, strike the Nicobar Islands as a diversion for the upcoming US attack on Leyte Island, Philippine Islands. The Nicobar Islands, part of India, are an island group in the Bay of Bengal northwest of Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies. These islands with be shelled today and tomorrow with additional air strikes on 19 October. Despite the damage this action as a diversion fails.

NEI: In the Java Sea, Dutch submarine HNMS Zwaardvisch torpedoes and sinks two Japanese ships, a minelayer and an auxiliary minelayer, about 126 nautical miles NE of Surabaya, Java, Netherlands East Indies. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN's Task Group 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) attacks Japanese installations at Legaspi and Clark Field on Luzon.
Scheduled air strikes by escort aircraft carriers are postponed because of typhoon weather in the vicinity of the ships.
A USN force (Rear Admiral Arthur D. Struble) lands 500 army troops of the 6th Ranger Battalion on Suluan and Dinagat Islands at the entrance to Leyte Gulf to destroy Japanese installations that could provide early warning of U.S.forces entering the gulf. Unfortunately, the Japanese on Suluan Island unit transmits a warning.
Almost 60 USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit oil installations, barracks, and shore targets on Ilang and northern Davao Bay areas of Mindanano Island. 

BORNEO: The USN submarine USS Narwhal lands supplies on northwest coast of Tawi Tawi Island.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 156, OCTOBER 17, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet are continuing to attack targets on Luzon Island in the Philippines.
Further details now available concerning the results of some of the carrier aircraft attacks on Formosa on October 11, 12 and 13 show that at Tainan the airfield was hard hit and seven hangars were completely destroyed and five heavily damaged. Several buildings in the barracks area were also destroyed.
At Takao the harbor area received severe damage. Thirty large ware houses along the dock area were completely destroyed; ships were dunk it the harbor; heavy damage was inflicted in the industrial area. The airfield at Takao was heavily hit and several adjacent buildings were damaged.
The Okayama Airfield and assembly plants, many shops, administrative buildings and hangars were destroyed or damaged.
At Heito, approximately 15 miles inland from Takao, 14 buildings near the airfield were completely destroyed and eight were heavily damaged. At another airfield near Heito, five barracks were destroyed.
Most of the airstrips at the fields which were attacked have been heavily pitted by bomb blasts.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 157, OCTOBER 17, 1944
During the fighting between our carrier task forces and the enemy air forces based on shore in the Ryukyus, Formosa and Luzon Island in the Philippines from October 10 (West Longitude Date) until the time of this
communiqué, there has been no damage of consequence to our battleships or carriers. However, two medium size ships were hit by aircraft torpedoes and are retiring from the area. Fortunately, the personnel casualties in these two ships were small.
Japanese Fleet units were sighted approaching the area in which U. S. Pacific Fleet Forces have been operating in the Western part of the Philippine Sea, but on discovering our fighting strength unimpaired have avoided action and have withdrawn toward their bases.
During October 13, 14 and 15, 191 enemy planes attacked one of our Task Groups off Formosa by day and night. Ninety five enemy planes were shot down by our fighters and antiaircraft fire, while we lost five planes. On Octo¬ber 15, fighters from two of our carriers shot down 50 more enemy aircraft out of approximately sixty planes which attempted to attack our damaged ships. On the same day an additional fifteen enemy planes were destroyed by search and patrol flights from our carriers.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 158, OCTOBER 17, 1944
Elements of the 81st Infantry Division covered by ships of the Pacific Fleet occupied Ulithi Atoll in the Western Carolines on September 20 and 21 (West Longitude Date). On September 20, advance patrols landed on Fassaran and Mangejang Islands on either side of the main entrance into Ulithi Lagoon, and on September 21, our troops occupied Mogmog, Asor, Patangeras, and Sorlan Islands. The landings were not opposed. The possibility that the enemy may not have been immediately aware of these landings led to the withholding of this information until this time.
Pagan Island in the Marianas was bombed by our aircraft on October 14 and 15. Runways and storage areas were hit.
During the night of October 14 15, and during daylight on October 15, Wake Island was bombed by Seventh Air Force Liberators.
On October 16, Eten Island in Truk Atoll was attacked by Seventh Air Force Liberators, and on the same day Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands was raided. In the latter attack Okdoura Town was hit, and several small ships in the harbor were bombed.
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet are continuing to attack objectives in the Philippines.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2009)

ALASKA: 4 B-25s bomb Kurabu Cape Airfield on Paramushiru and Suribachi; 8-12 interceptors attack the B-25s, which claim 2 victories. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA In Burma, 13 P-47s attack Mingaladon Airfield, 21 support ground forces in the Mohnyin area, 8 knock out 2 bridges at Wanting, and 6 hit troops near Hwemun; 6 B-25s damage approaches to 2 road bridges at Wuntho; 6 other B-25s damage approaches to 2 bridges at Namhkai and Meza. Transports again fly nearly 300 sorties to several locations in the CBI. In India, the 3d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Tulihal with C-47s. 

CHINA In China, 100+ P-40s and P-51s fly armed reconnaissance over vast areas of China S of the Yangtze River, attack town areas, troops, rivercraft, gun positions, supply facilities, airfields, and other targets of opportunity around Kweiping, Shangkaishow, Tajungchiang, Konghow, Wuchou, Shepchung, Hsinganhsien, Tengyun, Liutu, Tanchuk, and Takhing. Railroad targets at Lang Son. The flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Liangshan moves to Hanchung, China with F-5s (squadron is based at Kunming). 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: USAAF Fourteenth Air Force fighter-bombers attack railroad targets at Lang Son.
CHINA: General Joseph Stilwell, Commanding General US China-Burma-India Theater of Operations, Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek, Commander-in-Chief Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) and Deputy Supreme Command, South-East Asia Command (SEAC), is recalled from China by U.S. President Franklin Roosevelt. Roosevelt informs Chiang Kai-shek of Stilwell’s recall, adding that while no other U.S. officer will be named to command Chinese forces, Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Deputy Chief of Staff South-East Asia Command (SEAC), is available to act as the Generalissimo’s chief of staff, a proposal that is acceptable to Chiang Kai-shek.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA B-24s out of Saipan bomb Haha Jima while P-47s bomb and strafe Pagan. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: P-38s hit barges, small shipping, and vehicles on W coast of Mindanao. B-25s and fighter-bombers again hit Namlea on Buru, Amboina and Liang on Ambon, and nearby targets, attack targets of opportunity at Djailolo and in the Wasile Bay area. HQ 307th BG (Heavy), moves from Wakde, New Guinea to Morotai . The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak , New Guinea with C-47s.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s attack Sagan and Babo Airfields. Meanwhile, B-25s attack Urarom, Manokwari, Babo, Sagan, Otawiri, and other Vogelkop area targets. 

EAST INDIES: Bad weather curtails a major USAAF Far East Air Forces strike on Balikpapan, Borneo; of 120+ B-24s and fighters, only eight B-24s and eight P-38s reach the target. B-25s and fighter-bombers again hit Namlea on Buroe Island, Amboina and Liang (Laha, Ambon East) on Ceram Island, and nearby targets, attack targets of opportunity at Djailolo Aerodrome on Halmahera Island and in the Wasile Bay area.
RAAF - Ditched near Manokwari is P-40N A29-641.
BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The USN’s Special Air Task Force (STAG 1) operations continue as three Interstate TDR-1 drones are launched against a lighthouse on Cape St. George, New Ireland Island. None hit the target.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, after hard fighting on the approaches to Tiddim earlier in the month, the Indian 5th Division enters the town without opposition. 
Thirteen USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47s attack Mingaladon Airfield, 21 support ground forces in the Mohnyin area, eight knock out two bridges at Wanting, and six hit troops near Hwemun; six B-25s damage approaches to two road bridges at Wuntho while six other B-25s damage approaches to two bridges at Namhkai and Meza. Transports again fly nearly 300 sorties to several locations in the China-Burma-India Theater. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, the 321st Infantry Regiment completes the relief of 1st Marine Division elements at the Umurbrogol Pocket and continues attacks to reduce it. The pocket is now about 400 yards from east to west and about 80 yards
from north to south, The 1st Marine Division has suffered 6,526 casualties on the island, a large portion of them at the pocket. On Angaur Island, a Japanese pocket on the northwest tip of the island is compressed into a small zone about 100 yards long and 50 yards wide. 

JAPAN: Receipt of the warning that American troops have landed in the Philippines, Admiral Toyoda Soemu, Commander in Chief Combined Fleet, orders Operation SHO-1 which calls for defending the Philippines against American invasion and bringing about a decisive battle. This order sends 76 warships, including four aircraft carriers and nine battleships, to sail from Japan and Malaya for an all-out attack on the invasion force. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Bismarck Sea, the Australian minesweeper HMAS Geelong (J 201) sinks after colliding with an American tanker about 31 nautical miles N of Finschhafen, Northeast New Guinea, in position 06.04S, 147.45E. There are no casualties; the 70 survivors are picked up by the tanker. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN's Task Groups 38.1 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) and TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) attack principal Japanese airfields near Manila, Luzon, and shipping in the harbor, sinking a passenger-cargo ship, an army cargo ship and a merchant cargo ship.
Meanwhile, TG 38.2 (Rear Admiral Gerald F. Bogan) pounds Japanese shipping off northern Luzon, sinking an auxiliary submarine chaser, two transports, and three merchant cargo ships off Camiguin, northern Luzon; a cargo ship near Babuyan Channel; and two landing ships and a minelayer/netlayer off northeastern Luzon. Japanese sources state that USN carrier air strikes have destroyed 650 Japanese aircraft on Formosa and the Philippines; the USN has lost 76 aircraft and has two cruisers damaged.
U.S. warships, led by the battleships USS California, Maryland, Mississippi, Tennessee, Pennsylvania and West Virginia, begin shelling the landing beaches on Leyte. 
The escort aircraft carriers of Task Group 77.4 begin a preinvasion bombardment against airfields in the Visayan Islands, Leyte and northern Mindanao. They sink six Japanese ships in the Cebu area.

Company B, 6th Ranger Battalion, lands on Homonhon Island without opposition and sets up a channel light. Underwater demolition teams begin an uneventful reconnaissance of the landing areas under cover of naval gunfire bombardment. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 159, OCTOBER 18, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet again swept over Northern Luzon Island in the Philippines on October 17 (West Longitude Date). Preliminary reports indicate that the following damage was inflicted upon enemy shipping
At Camiguin Island, North of Luzon, two medium transports were sunk, one large transport and a small oil tanker were set afire, and two medium trans¬ports were left beached and burning; at Aparri one coastal cargo ship and fuel storage areas along the waterfront were set ablaze. One airborne enemy plane over San Vicente was shot down while 18 were destroyed on the ground, 15 of them at Laoag. Action is continuing and further details will be released as they become available.
A re assessment of plane losses inflicted upon the enemy, but based upon still incomplete reports, shows that during the seven day period, October 9 to 15, carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet destroyed approximately 915 Japanese airplanes of which 350 enemy planes were destroyed on the ground and 565 planes were destroyed in the air in the Ryukyu Formosa Luzon area. Of those shot down 269 were over the targets, 256 were in the vicinity of our fleet and 40 were knocked down by antiaircraft fire.
Based upon more complete information, the following damage was In¬flicted upon enemy shipping at Formosa by our carrier aircraft on October 11: (These losses are in addition to those reported in United States Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas communiqués Number 150 and 151)
Sunk: 
3 medium cargo ships 
2 coastal cargo ships 
34 small craft
Probably sunk: 
1 large cargo ship 
1 oil tanker 
3 medium cargo ships 
5 coastal cargo ships 
1 minelayer
2 escort vessels
Damaged:
7 small cargo ships
11 coastal cargo ships
1 oil tanker
34 small craft
United States Losses
21 planes
31 pilots
21 aircrewmen
Ngulu Atoll in the western Caroline Islands was occupied by United States forces on October 15. Only slight resistance was encountered. Seven of the enemy were killed and one taken prisoner.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oct 19th 1944

ALASKA A B-24 bombs Kurabu Cape on Paramushiru.

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 P-47s blast approaches to 2 bridges in the Mawlu area and 15 support ground forces in the Mohnyin area, hitting the village of Nyaunggaing and damaging a nearby bridge and pounding the railroad station at Kadu. In India, a detachment of the 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, begins operating from Hathazari, India with C-47s (squadron is based at Sylhet, India). 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 100+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over S China hit numerous targets of opportunity from the Tungting Lake area to Luichow Peninsula; the fighter-bombers concentrate on rivercraft, troop compounds, and building areas; the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Chanyi, sends a detachment to operate from Chihkiang with F-5s. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA: B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bomb a bridge, a pier, and the town area on Yap.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: Bombers hit shipping from Zamboanga S in the Sulu-Mindanao area, pound the airfield at Cebu, hit nearby shipping, and strafe Miti, Djailolo, and Hate Tabako. The 13th and 63d Troop Carrier Squadrons, 403d Troop Carrier Group, cease operating from Wakde with C-47s and returns to base on Biak .

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s attack Parepare, Celebes Island. Fighter-bombers hit Amboina and Boela Airfield on Ceram Island, hit nearby shipping, and strafe Miti Island Aerodrome on Miti Island, and Djailolo, and Hate Tabako on Halmahera Island.
Flying out of Truscott airfield in the remote Kimberly region of Western Australia, 18 B-24's of the 380th bomb Group successfully attack Japanese shipping centers at Pare-Pare, Malili and Palopo depriving the Japanese of much inter-island shipping.
In the Makassar Strait between east Borneo and west Celebes Island in the Netherlands East Indies, a USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 sinks a Japanese weather ship.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and fighter-bombers attack Utarom, Sagan, and Babo Airfields.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer escort USS Gilligan bombards Mille Atoll in the Marshall Islands.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The USN's Task Group 38.1 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) and TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) continue attacks on principal Japanese airfields near Manila and shipping in the harbor. Navy carrier based planes sink an army cargo ship and four merchant cargo ships, damage an oiler and a cargo ship so severely that the ship is run aground.
TG 38.1 and TG 38.4 then proceed south to provide direct support for the landings at Leyte. Meanwhile, TG 38.2 refuels at sea. Aircraft from the escort aircraft carriers of Task Group 77.4 attack targets in the southern Philippines.
Twenty four TBMs and 48 FM Wildcats attack targets on Negros; 15 TBMs and 28 FMs attack targets on Panay. Throughout the day, a rotating force of 14 TBMs and 28 FMs patrol over the Dulag-Tacloban area on Leyte to attack ground targets as required.
On Luzon, Admiral ONISHI Takijiro, commander of the Japanese 1st Air Fleet in the Philippines, activates a "Kamikaze Corps" to fly suicide missions against U.S. ships off Leyte. Onishi resorts to suicide tactics out of desperation. Japanese air attacks on American naval forces have been cut to ribbons, and he now believes the only way Japanese pilots can sink ships is to crash-dive them. When Onishi proposes the "divine wind" mission to two squadrons, every pilot volunteers.
The Leyte assault convoy moves safely to Leyte under protection of the USN Seventh Fleet. Underwater demolition teams (UDTs) complete a reconnaissance of the assault areas and preinvasion bombardment continues.
The USN submarine USS Narwhal lands men and supplies on the southwest coast of Negros Island. USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators attack shipping from Zamboanga south in the Sulu-Mindanao Island area.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The USN's Special Air Task Force (STAG 1) based on Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands, continues operations with Interstate TDR-1 target drones. Two flights (one TDR each) are launched against Japanese gun positions west of Ballale. Ballale Island is a small island south of Bougainville. In the first, one drone misses its target during its run; in the second, the drone drops part of its ordnance [the two four-100-pound bomb clusters] on the target before it crashes. 

UNITED STATES: The U.S. Navy announces that black women will be allowed into the Women Accepted for Volunteer Emergency Service (WAVES). 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 160, OCTOBER 19, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Pacific Fleet on October 16, 17 and 18 (West Longitude Date) continued to attack whatever enemy aircraft and shipping could still be found in the Manila area, Luzon Island, in the Philippines.
On October 16 aircraft from one group of carriers encountered up to 40 aggressive enemy planes over Clark Field, destroying 20 of them in the air. Another 30 or 40 planes on the ground were probably destroyed or damaged.
Incomplete reports show that on October 17 over Manila our fighters shot down 17 enemy planes which, although airborne, did not prove aggressive. An additional 13 enemy planes were shot down in the air and 15 were destroyed on the ground at Clark and Nichols Fields. Barracks, fuel dumps, hangars and ground installations at the two airfields were also heavily bombed.
On the same day in the south harbor of Manila Bay, an oil tanker, four medium cargo ships and a floating drydock were destroyed. In addition six large or medium cargo ships were damaged in Manila Bay while a large oiler was damaged in Mariveles Harbor.
Preliminary reports show that our own losses for the action on October 17 were four planes, two pilots and two aircrewmen.
On October 18 carrier based planes in a strike against enemy shipping in the south harbor of Manila Bay sank an oil tanker and damaged two large cargo ships, two large transports, six medium cargo ships, four small cargo ships and two medium oil tankers. Four enemy aircraft were destroyed over the target while one was probably shot down and one was damaged on the ground.
Seventh Air Force Mitchells bombed runways and installations on Nauru Island on October 17. One Mitchell sustained minor damage. Heavy to moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing on the same day bombed and strafed runways and storage areas at Ponape Island. Fires were started. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers continued bombing and strafing attacks on enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands on October 17 and 18. Two planes were slightly damaged by antiaircraft fire at Jaluit on October 17, while one plane was shot down and another damaged at Jaluit on October 18. There were no personnel losses.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 591, OCTOBER 19, 1944
Admiral C. W. Nimitz, U. S. Navy, Commander in Chief, U. S. Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas, has received from Admiral W. F. Halsey, Jr., U. S. Navy, Commander, Third Fleet, the comforting assurance that he is now retiring toward the enemy following the salvage of all the Third Fleet ships recently reported sunk by Radio Tokyo.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oct 20th 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 P-47s hit encampments and stores near Naha; 5 others knock out a road bridge near Wanling and hit a supply dump in the area, while 4 more attack troops and supplies in the Nansiaung area. Transports fly 200+ sorties in the CBI. In India, the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), moves from Dergaon to Moran with B-25s. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): 18 B-25s bomb docks and storage area at Samshui and the town of Kweiping; 28 P-51s and P-40s join the attack on the Samshui area; 77 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance pound road, river, and rail traffic, town and village areas and other targets of opportunity around Kweiping, Menghsu, Shawan, Kaotienhsu, Pingnam, Hsenwi, Wuchou, Dosing, Tanchuk, and coastal areas of French Indochina including Hongay.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 6 Saipan based P-47s bomb and strafe Pagan ; later in the day 4 B-24s hit the . During the night of 20/21 Oct a B-24 on a snooper mission bombs Iwo Jima. In Hawaii, HQ VII Fighter Command moves from Ft Shafter to Hickam Field; the 549th Night Fighter Squadron, 7th Fighter Wing, arrives at Kipapa Field from the US with P-61s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Davao. B-25s hit Amboina town on Ambon, lost is B-25G 42-64946. In New Guinea, the 2d Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing, arrives at Hollandia from the US with F-7s; the 6th Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak with C-47s; the ground echelon of the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Biak to Leyte , Philippine (air echelon continues operating from Biak with F-5s); the 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Squadron, moves from Hollandia to Biak with C-47s. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, Major General Paul Mueller, Commanding General 81st Infantry Division, takes responsibility for ground operations in the Palaus from the III Amphibious Corps. Elements of 81st seize Pulo Anna Island in the Sosoral Group, between the Palau Islands and Morotai. 

JAPAN: The Japanese Navy institutes Operation SHO-GO. To counter the U.S. landings on Leyte in the southern Philippines, a Japanese naval force consisting of four aircraft carriers, two battleships, three light cruisers, eight destroyers and only 116 combat aircraft, sorties from the Inland Sea for the Philippine Islands. This force, under Vice Admiral Ozawa, Tokusaburo, Commander-in-Chief Third Fleet and commander of the Northern Force, will act as a decoy to draw off the USN battleships and fast carriers so that other surface units can sink the American Seventh Fleet ships off Leyte. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Hammerhead finds a six-ship Japanese convoy and sinks a transport and an army cargo ship of the west coast of Borneo about 176 nautical miles WSW of Jesselton, British North Borneo, in position 04.46N, 113.23E.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The U.S. Sixth Army invades Leyte Island, landing on the east coast in the vicinity of Tacloban, the capital, and Dulag at approximately 1000 hours. Two firm beachheads are established, but at the end of day they are nearly 10 miles apart. In a preliminary operation, the 21st Infantry Regiment of the 24th Infantry Division lands well to the south in the vicinity of Panaon Strait at 0930 hours and secures the strait without opposition. Before landings naval guns of the USN Seventh Fleet pound the assault zone, beginning at 0600 hours, and lifting for a time at 0850 hours for an air strike on the Dulag area. Aircraft provide close support throughout the day.
The X Corps lands 2 divisions abreast in the north in the vicinity of Tacloban. On the northern flank, the 1st Cavalry Division, with the 7th Cavalry Regiment of the 2d Cavalry Brigade and the 12th and 5th Cavalry Regiments of the 1st Cavalry Brigade, lands and clears San Jose, Tacloban airstrip, and the Cataisan Peninsula.
The 24th Infantry Division, with the 34th Infantry Regiment on the north and 19th on south, meets heavy fire after initial waves have landed; against strong opposition they seize Hill 522, the key terrain feature north of Palo commanding the northern entrance to Leyte Valley, and secure a bridgehead averaging 1 mile in depth. The XXIV Corps lands near Dulag with the 96th Infantry Division on the north and the 7th Infantry Division on the south.
The 96th is slowed by harassing fire and difficult terrain but takes San Jose, positions astride Labiranan River, and Hill 120; they push inland about 2,500 yards on the N and 1,300 yards on the south.
The 7th Infantry Division gets forward elements on the north across Highway 1 and on the south takes Dulag and reaches the edge of the airstrip, where counterattacks are repelled during the night of 20/21 October. 
Several hours after the initial landings on Leyte, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Allied Commander, Southwest Pacific Area, lands. He broadcasts to the Philippine people announcing: "I have returned," thus redeeming his promise of 1942 upon arriving in Australia from Corregidor.
Forty six USAAF Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb a Japanese Army headquarters at Davao on Mindanao Island while 12 B-25s attack Dumaguete Airfield on Negros Island. Twelve P-38s and 16 P-47s attack numerous targets on Mindanao and Negros.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Special Task Air Group (STAG 1) operations continue from Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands. Three Interstate TDR-1 target drones controlled from converted TBM-1C Avengers are launched against Japanese gun positions west of Ballale Island located south of Bougainville: one is lost, one makes a hit with its bomb but crashes before it can be directed into its ultimate target (the beached Japanese freighter serving as an antiaircraft gun site off the Kahili Airfield on southern Bougainville and christened the "Kahili Maru"), the last achieves a bomb hit and crashes into "Kahili Maru" as planned.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 161, OCTOBER 20, 1944
Hellcat and Corsair fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver bombers of the fast carrier task force, in support of the invasion of the Philippine Islands, attacked targets at Leyte, Cebu, and Negros Islands on October 19 (West Longitude Date). Ground installations were bombed and rocketed. The San Pablo and Dulag Airfields on Leyte were attacked, and direct hits were obtained on revetments and other installations. The town of Dagami was heavily pounded, and a bridge was knocked out. At Cebu Airfield five enemy aircraft on the ground were strafed. An afternoon fighter sweep over airfields at Negros Island found little enemy activity. There was no airborne enemy opposition during these raids. One of our fighters was shot down by antiaircraft fire. A single engine enemy torpedo plane was shot down in the vicinity of our surface ships.
Additional reports have been received regarding strikes by carrier aircraft which occurred on October 17 and 18 in the vicinity of Manila and in the northern part of Luzon. On October 17 a large cargo ship and a patrol vessel were sunk at Laoag Bay on Luzon's northwest coast. A landing ship, a coastal cargo ship, and two luggers were probably sunk at Aparri. An escort vessel, two medium cargo ships, three small cargo ships, 16 coastal cargo ships, and 28 small craft found along the Luzon coasts were damaged by bombing, strafing, and rocket fire. Three enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground, and extensive damage was done to ground installations. At Laoag several barracks and fuel dumps were destroyed.
On the same day, in the vicinity of Manila, Clark, Tarlac and Mabalacat Airfields were attacked. Several intercepting fighters were shot down, 19 twin engine enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground at Mabalacat, 10 twin engine aircraft were destroyed on the ground at Tarlac, and one at Legaspi. Aviation installations at Clark and Mabalacat Fields were bombed and rocketed. We lost two fighters in this attack.
On October 18 our attacks in the Manila area continued, and Clark, Nielson, Pasig, and Nichols Airfields were further reduced. Seven enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground at Nielson Field, 10 at Clark Field, four at Pasig Field, and one at Angeles. An additional 26 enemy aircraft were damaged on the ground at the several fields. Only slight airborne enemy opposition was encountered in these attacks. During the day a medium cargo ship found at San Fernando, a seaport on Lingayen Gulf, was attacked and damaged. Two barracks were destroyed at Clark Field, three hangars were blown up at Nielson Field, and two fuel dumps at Nielson Field were hit and destroyed. Extensive damage was done to dispersal areas and airport facilities in these strikes. Four of our aircraft were lost in these attacks, but the crew of one plane was rescued.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Yap Island on October 17, and left two enemy planes on the ground afire. Gun positions south of Yap Town were bombed by a single Navy Ventura search plane the same day. Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on the following day dropped bombs on bridges and in the town area of Yap.
On October 18, in a night attack, the Second Marine Aircraft Wing's Hellcats shot up runways on Rota Island.
On October 19 Corsair fighters and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 21st 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s damage at least 3 bridges throughout the railroad corridor in N Burma; 15 other P-47s support ground forces in the Mohnyin area, hitting gun positions and defensive works at Ywathit; 12 others attack positions and occupied areas around Bhamo and Muse, 6 knock out the Paungni River bridge, and 4 attack the town of Mawhun; about 270 sorties are flown by Tenth AF transports in the CBI. The detachments of the 5th and 6th Fighter Squadrons (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, operating from Cox's Bazar, India with P-47s, return to base at Asansol, India. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s and 130+ P-40s and P-51s attack shipping, gun positions, troop areas, bridges, town areas, road traffic, and other targets of opportunity around Yuma, Takhing, Dosing, Konghow, Shawan, Kuanyang, Kweiping, Tungpingchi, Tingka, Muse, Wan Lai-Kam, Shekpo, Menghsu, and Amoy; the 530th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, moves from Dinjan, India to Kwanghan with P-51s.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 28 B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima. 2 B-24s, in the first US air strike from Guam hit Yap. The 26th, 98th and 431st Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 11th Bombardment Group (Heavy), arrive on Guam from Kwajalein Atoll with B-24s. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Cagayan in the Philippines and Parepare on Celebes . B-25s and fighter- bombers hit Misami, New Guinea and blast a truck convoy near Kibawe on Mindanao . Other fighter-bombers hit Kaoe Bay supply areas; fighter-bombers hit Boela Airfield and the Amboina town area on Ambon. Mongosah and Sagan Airfields are also bombed. Ditched are: P-47D "Santa Maria" 43-25642, P-47D 42-25417, P-47D "Tot's Terror" 42-23235, P-47 43-25636, P-47D 42-75935, P-47D 42-75893, P-47D piloted by Taylor. 
The ground echelon of the 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Biak to Leyte (air echelon operations from Biak with B-25s until Dec 44); the 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak ceases operating from Wakde with C-47s. 

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: US forces capture Dulag Airfield and Tacloban village on Leyte Island. They are still unable to link their bridgeheads. Naval support is from the US 7th Fleet and one group of TF 38. Airstrikes on Cebu, Panay, Negros and Masbate islands, also in the Philippines, are made by 2 other groups of TF 38.
US forces repel a night attack killing over 600 Japanese.

PALAU ISLANDS: The Japanese resistance on Angaur Island ends. Losses are: Japanese 1,300 KIA and 45 POW; US 264 KIA and 1355 WIA. US heavy bomber units are already operating from Angaur. The Palaus were declared secure on September 30 by US Admiral Fort.

U.S.A.: Major General Clayton L. Bissell becomes Assistant Chief/Air Staff, Intelligence (A-2) in Washington, DC. He was formerly CG of the US 10th Air Force.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 162, OCTOBER 21, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the, Pacific Fleet on October 20 (West Longitude Date) continued to attack enemy aircraft and shipping targets 3n the Philippines. At Coron Bay, southwest of Mindoro Strait, a cargo ship, previously dam¬aged, a small coastal cargo ship and a small escort vessel were sunk. Four enemy PT boats, three at Batangas Bay and one at Cebu Harbor, were also sunk. Several ammunition barges were destroyed in Masbate Harbor, while two medium cargo ships and two luggers were damaged. At Bulan, ground installations and a hangar near the airfield were bombed.
During the day, 13 enemy planes were shot down and 37 destroyed on the ground, some of which previously had been reported damaged. Our losses were three planes, one pilot and one aircrewman.
In the month long operations against the Philippines, Ryukyus and Formosa which commenced on September 21, and have continued until the present, the carrier aircraft employed have consisted of Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver dive bombers.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 22nd 1944

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 40+ P-47s hit a variety of targets including bridges at Panghkam, and at 2 other points along the N Burma rail corridor, the towns of Manna and Kyaungle, a bivouac in the Indaw area, and various targets of opportunity. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s knock out 2 railroad bridges at Pingnam while 8 P-51s pound the town area; 54 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack town areas and general targets of opportunity at Nampang, Kuanyang, Shekpo, Pingnam, Kweiping, near Menghsu and Wanling, Burma.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Guam-based B-24s hit Yap with harassment raids during the day, operating singly or in groups of 2 or 3. Makin based B-25s bomb Nauru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Philippine , B-25s and P-38s attack shipping in the Sulu Archipelago and Jolo Harbor and Zamboanga harbor on Mindanano while B-24s hit Opon and Lahug Airfields on Cebu; B-25s hit Ternate on Samar and B-24s pound Matina Airfield in the Cagayan , and Likanan on Mindanao; and HQ 308th Bombardment Wing moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Leyte .

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Force B-25s hit Piroe Bay supply dumps on Ceram Island and gun positions and fighter-bombers hit Kairatoe Airfield on Halmahara Island, Amahai Airfield on Amahai Islands south Ceram Island and targets of opportunity in Binnen Bay.

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20 Havocs blast pillboxes and occupied areas in the Metimedan-Sawar Rivers sector of Dutch New Guinea. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Darter detects a group of Japanese warships about 76 nautical miles NNW of Jesselton, British Borneo, in position 07.31N, 115.22E. This is Vice Admiral NISHIMURA Shoji's Southern Force, that sailed from Brunei, British Borneo, for Leyte Gulf earlier today. (See below.) The sub trails the Japanese reporting their position.
At 0700 hours, the USN submarine USS Sea Dog sinks a Japanese cargo ship about 161 nautical miles SSW of Kagoshima, Kyushu, Japan, in position 29.19N, 129.44E. Later in the day, the sub sinks a gunboat about 144 nautical miles SSW of Kagoshima in position 29.18N, 129.44E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, the 7th Cavalry Regiment (General George Custer’s outfit) of the 2d Brigade, 1st Cavalry Division, mops up Tacloban and takes the rest of the hill to the southwest. The 5th Cavalry Regiment of the1st Brigade, after laborious effort to advance over difficult terrain west of Caibaan, is ordered to halt and maintain current positions. The 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, assisted by artillery fire and naval aircraft, secures the Pawing area with the capture of a hill to west. The 19th Infantry Regiment repels counterattacks against Palo, killing 91 Japanese, and mops up. In the XXIV Corps area, after night- long shelling of Labiranan Head, the 1st Battalion of the 383d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, recaptures it while other elements of the regiment seize San Roque on Highway 1. The 382d Infantry Regiment takes Tigbao and Canmangui and sets up three night perimeters: one at Mati, on
e 800 yards E of Bolongtohan, and one 500 yards SE of Tigbao. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, gets about halfway to Burauen against sporadic resistance. The 84th, assisted by aircraft of the Seventh Fleet, advances more rapidly, gaining 2,800 yards before being ordered to halt until the 32d Infantry Regiment can come abreast. 
The Japanese naval forces under Vice Admirals KURITA Takeo, commander of the Second Fleet, and NISHIMURA Shoji, commander of the Southern Force, sail from Brunei, British Borneo, for Leyte Gulf. The decoy carrier unit under Vice Admiral OZAWA Tokusaburo, commander of the Northern Force, is already at sea from Japan. Between them, Kurita and Nishimura, command 7 battleships, 13 cruisers and 19 destroyers. The plan is for Ozawa to draw off Admiral William F. Halsey's Third Fleet aircraft carriers and fast battleships, so these heavy units can attack the vulnerable invasion transports. The invasion force is escorted by Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid’s Seventh Fleet; six battleships, 14 escort carriers, eight cruisers and 40 destroyers.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 23rd 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 3 B-24s hit Kashiwabara targets on Paramushiru ; 3 more B-24s bomb Otomari and fly a photo mission over Onnekotan ; and 5 B-25s bomb the Asahi Bay area. 

(CBI) BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-47s hit Japanese concentrations at Nanhlaing and Kyungyi; 16 support ground forces at Mawlu and Henu and in nearby areas; a bivouac area S of Indaw is pounded by 4 fighter-bombers while 7 knock out a bypass bridge at Panghkam; 3 B-25s blast train cars and sidings at Kyaukme, 3 hit a nearby motor pool, 2 hit a motor pool at Namhsim, and 1 blasts a rail line at Nawngpeng. Transports fly 270+ sorties in the CBI. 

CHINA (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s knock out a bridge at Lobochai while 7 P-40s hit trucks and locomotives nearby; 6 B-25s and 11 P-51s pound the town area of Menghsu; 50+ P-40s and P-51s hit small towns and other targets of opportunity in the Menghsu area; 40+ others attack shipping, bridges, and general targets of opportunity around Anfu, Kweiping, Shepchung, Kuanyang, Ssuwangshu, Mangshih, Chefang, Panghkam, Takhing, Tanchuk, Dosing, Wuchou, and Tengyun and Wanling, Burma. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 B-24s from Guam bomb Yap, 2 from Saipan hit Pagan and, during the night of 23/24 Oct, 1 bombs Iwo Jima.

LEYTE - McArthur reinstalls the legitimate government of the Philippines.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]:In the Philippines, vehicles and small vessels in the Mindanao area are attacked by fighter-bombers while B-25s attack small shipping in the Sulu Archipelago. Fighter-bombers over Halmahera hit scattered bivouacs. In New Guinea, the detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), ceases operating from Noemfoor with F-5s (the ground echelon is enroute from Guadalcanal, Solomons to Morotai and other detachments are operating from Bougainville, Solomon and Sansapor. The 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Owi to Morotai with P-47s. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and P-38s maintain shipping sweeps in the Makassar area on the southwestern tip of Celebes Island. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit oil storage at Boela and Amboina town on Ceram Island and two airfields and other targets in the Ceram Island area. Fighter-bombers over Halmahera Island hit scattered bivouacs.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighter-bombers hit Sagan while A-20 Havocs support ground forces further east in the Sawar Rive-Orai River area. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The BATTLE OF LEYTE GULF opens. While the submarine USS Darter continues to trail Japanese ships detected the previous day, submarine USS Bream torpedoes heavy cruiser HIJMS Aoba in the South China Sea about 85 nautical miles WSW of Manila, Luzon, Philippines Islands, in position 14.06N, 119.37E. Subsequently, USS Darter and Dace attack what proves to be the "Center Force" (Vice Admiral KURITA Takeo), one of the three main bodies of the Japanese fleet moving toward Leyte in a major effort to drive U.S. forces from the Philippines. In the South China Sea, USS Dace sinks heavy cruiser HIJMS Maya about 84 nautical miles W of Puerto Princesa, Palawan, Philippine Islands, in position 09.28E, 117.20E, while Darter sinks heavy cruiser HIJMS Atago and damages her sistership HIJMS Takao about 94 nautical miles WSW of Puerto Princesa in position 09.24N, 117.11E. 
USN submarines sink seven Japanese vessels:
- At 0100 hours in the Yellow Sea off the west coast of Korea, USS Croaker sinks a cargo ship about 122 nautical miles SSW of Incheon, Korea, in position 35.29N, 126.05E.
- At 0400 hours in the South China Sea off the east coast of Formosa, USS Tang sinks two cargo ships and a transport about 40 nautical miles NNW of T’ai-chung, Formosa in position 24.49N, 120.26E. She also sinks a merchant cargo ship about 38 nautical miles NNWof T’ai-chung, Formosa in position 24.42N, 120.21E.
- At 1700 hours in the South China Sea, USS Sawfish sinks a seaplane tender northwest of Luzon about 127 nautical miles WNW of Laoag, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 19.58N, 118.31E. 
- At 2400 hours in the South China Sea, USS Snook sinks a merchant tanker northwest of Luzon about 154 nautical miles NW of Laoag, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 19.44N, 118.25E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, at a ceremony in Tacloban, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander, Southwest Pacific Area, restores Philippine Civil Government under President Sergio Osmena. In the X Corps area, the 8th Cavalry Regiment, 2d Brigade, 1st Cavalry Division, charged with the task of securing control of San Juanico Strait between Leyte and Samar and cutting off Japanese movement, begins operations toward this end. Elements of the regiment move to the Diit River and secure a bridge in preparation for drive on Santa Cruz, on Carigara Bay. A Japanese party raids Palo at night, using Filipinos to deceive the Americans, but is dispersed and leave behind 60 dead. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, begins an attack on Hill C, blocking the passage into the Leyte Valley on north side of Highway 2 at western edge of Palo, a strongly defended feature. In the XXIV Corps area, the 96th Infantry Division is facing an acute supply shortage, which limits forward movement. The 383d Infantry Regiment, less the 1st Battalion, attacks at noon, crosses the Guinarona River and reaches positions west of Pikas. Tanks of 767th Tank Battaion act as a spearhead for the 7th Infantry Division as it continues a drive on Burauen in an effort to take San Pablo Airfield. The tanks arrive at Burauen and scatter the Japanese forces. Infantrymen drive through Julita and San Pablo and seize San Pablo airfield.
USAAF Far East Air Force aircraft attack vehicles and small vessels in the Mindanao area while B-25 Mitchells attack small shipping in the Sulu Archipelago. 
USN submarine USS Nautilus lands men and supplies on the east coast of Luzon; she will repeat the operation on 24 and 25 October.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: The USN's Special Air Task Group One (STAG-1) operations continue in two missions; three TDR-1 target drones each guided by TBF-1C Avengers are flown against beached Japanese ships in Moisuru Bay and off the south end of the Kahili airstrip on Bougainville Island. In the first mission, one TDR scores a direct hit on "Kahili Maru" the beached Japanese freighter serving as an antiaircraft gun site off the Kahili airstrip; in the second, one TDR scores a direct hit on "Kahili Maru" while another hits a beached merchantman in Moisuru Bay.

N. D. COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 549, OCTOBER 23, 1944
1. The submarines USS Herring and USS Golet are overdue from patrol and presumed lost.
2. Next of kin of casualties have been notified.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 163, OCTOBER 23, 1944
Mopping up operations on Angaur and Peleliu Islands in the Palau group continued on October d and 21 (West Longitude Date). Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing, in support of ground operations, dropped incendiary bombs on the holed up enemy. Corsairs also bombed a lighthouse and gun emplacements on Babelthuap Island on October 20.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Yap Island on October 20 and 21. A single Navy Ventura search plane attacked the island also on October 21. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force loosed 49 tons of bombs on the airfield and installations at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on October 20. Eight intercepting enemy planes were encountered; three were shot down, one was probably destroyed and one damaged. One of our Liberators was lost.
A Navy search Liberator on October 21 bombed and strafed a small cargo ship west of Iwo Jima.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids in the Marshall Islands on October 20 and 21. One of the Corsairs was shot down but the pilot was rescued.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 24th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Paramushiru in the Kurile, 3 B-24s bomb Kashiwabara and Kurabu Cape; 4 B-25s weather-abort a photo mission to the; 2 others on a shipping sweep off Kurabu hit a freighter, which is observed listing and smoking, and strafe 2 subchasers.

(CBI): The U.S. Army China-Burma-India Theater is split into two theaters, India-Burma Theater (IBT) and China Theater (CT). The China Theater headquarters is established at Chungking Major General Albert C. Wedemeyer. Major General Claire Chennault, Commanding General USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, is temporarily in charge of China Theater, pending assumption of command by General Wedemeyer. Headquarters USAAF Fourteenth Air Force is reassigned from US Army Forces, China-Burma-India Theater to US Forces, China Theater.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): About 80 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over SE China, SW China, and E Burma hit runways, storage facilities, town areas, troops, horses, gun positions, and other targets of opportunity around Amoy, Lohochai, Tanchuk, Sinthe, Menghsu, Pingnam, Mangshih and Chefang, and Lashio, Burma. HQ Fourteenth AF is reassigned from US Army Forces, CBI Theater to US Forces, China Theater. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma from 24 Oct through 27 Oct, fighter-bombers and B-25s steadily support Allied troops on the N Burma front, pounding road and rail communications, troop concentrations and supply dumps, and sweeping airfields; the strikes include close support of British troops advancing on the right flank of the front known as the "Rail Corridor," and of Chinese forces pushing down the left flank along the Myitkyina-Bhamo road. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Guam based B-24s bomb Yap while Saipan based P-47s hit Pagan.

USN - The U. S. 3rd Fleet steams north in pursuit of a Japanese decoy squadron allowing other Japanese ships to attack US landing forces on the beach at Leyte

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Buayoan Airfield on Mindanao while B-25s on armed reconnaissance hit small shipping and troops. The following units move from New Guinea to Leyte: HQ 85th Fighter Wing from Hollandia; HQ 49th FG and the 7th and 9th Fighter Squadrons from Biak to Tacloban with P-38s. The 72d BS (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Noemfoor to Morotai with B-24s. 

BORNEO: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit the Sandakan, British North Borneo area and sink a Japanese sink army cargo ship off Sandakan.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s bomb the Amboina reservoir areas on Ceram Island. 

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and fighter-bombers again attack Babo, Moemi, Sagan, Manokwari, Otawir Airfields and other Vogelkop Peninsula area targets in Dutch New Guinea. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Battle for Leyte Gulf continues as planes from Task Groups 38.2, 38.3 and 38.4, sailing to the east of the Philippine Islands, attack the Japanese "Center Force" (Vice Admiral KURTIA Takeo) in the Sibuyan Sea in the central Philippine Islands. TG 38.2 scout planes find Admiral KURITA's Center Force. Planes from the aircraft carriers USS Enterprise, Intrepid, and Franklin, and small aircraft carrier USS Cabot sink battleship HIJMS Musash about 141 nautical miles SE of Manila, Luzon, in position 12.50N, 122.35E.

Rear Admiral Jesse B. Oldendorf, commander of the Bombardment and Fire Support Group, Seventh Fleet, assembles battleships from his bombardment forces to intercept NISHIMURA. These include six pre-WWII battleships, USS California, USS Maryland, USS Mississippi, USS Pennsylvania, USS Tennessee, and USS West Virginia, four heavy cruisers (one Australian), four light cruisers and 28 destroyers (one Australian). Five of the six battleships are at Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941.

During the day, Japanese aircraft attack TG 38.3; combat air patrol and effective use of rain squalls as cover limits the damage to small carrier USS Princeton. Shortly before 1000 hours, a lone Japanese dive-bomber comes out of the clouds above USS Princeton and at 1,500 feet, the pilot releases his bomb and it hits between the elevators, crashes through the flight deck and hanger, then explodes. Initial fires soon expand as further explosions send black smoke rolling off the flight deck and red flames along the sides from the island to the stern. 
At 1524 hours, another, much heavier explosion, possibly the bomb magazine, blew off the carrier's stern and with it the after flight deck. The light cruiser USS Birmingham, alongside to fight fires, suffers heavy damage and casualties. The cruiser's decks literally run red with blood By 1750 hours she sinks about 154 nautical miles ENE of Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 15.21N, 123.31E.
During the aerial action today, Commander David McCampbell, Commander Air Group Fifteen (CVG-15), flying from the aircraft carrier USS Essex, again distinguishes himself in combat. With only one wingman, McCampbell attacks what is estimated as being over 60 hostile aircraft and downs nine, breaking up the attacking formation before it even reaches the fleet.

USN hospital ship USS Comfort, fully illuminated in accordance with the dictates of the Geneva Convention, is bombed 22 miles SE of Leyte Island.

USN destroyer escort USS Richard M. Rowell sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-54 about 135 nautical miles SE of Tacloban, Leyte Island, Philippine Islands, in position 09.45N, 126.45E. 
Yesterday, the USN submarine USS Darter made contact with the Japanese Center Force approaching Palawan Island and a radio message is flashed to the U.S. fleet. Just after 0000 hours today, Darter ran aground on Bombay Shoal in Palawan Passage. After attempts by the submarines USS Nautilus and Dace to float the sub failed, and all confidential material and equipment is destroyed and the entire crew taken off to Dace. When the demolition charges planted in Darter failed to destroy her, Dace fired torpedoes which exploded on the reef due to the shallow water. As Dace submerged, Darter is bombed by a Japanese plane. 
Off the west coast of the Philippine Islands, coordinated submarine attack group TG 17.15 operates against Japanese shipping in South China Sea west of Luzon Strait: The target is a convoy of 17 ships sailing from Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands, to Japan. USN submarine USS Snook sinks two Army cargo ships; one of the ships is the merchant freighter SS Arisan Maru. This 6,886 ton ship is one of the unmarked “Hell Ships” transporting Allied POWs. 
USS Icefish sinks an army cargo ship and USS Seadragon sinks a transport, a cargo ship and a merchant passenger/cargo ship. One of the attackers, USS Shark, is sunk, probably by Japanese destroyer HIJMS Harukaze, about 155 nautical miles SW Kao-hsiung, Formosa, in position 20.41N, 118.27E. 
In other USN submarine action:
- In the East China Sea, USS Croaker sinks a an Army cargo ship and a passenger/cargo ship about 203 nautical miles SW of Pusan, Korea, in position 32.56N, 125.54E.
- In the Formosa Strait, USS Tang sinks a merchant cargo ship about 63 nautical miles SSE of Fuzhou, China, in position 25.03N, 119.35E. A tanker is also damaged but USS Tang is sunk the 
circular run of one of her own torpedoes. Nine crewmen survived but are imprisoned by the Japanese. 
- At 0400 hours, USS Besugo sinks a patrol frigate about 118 nautical miles SE of Miyazaki, Kyushu, Japan, in position 30.19N, 132.49E.
- At 1100 hours, USS Kingfish sinks a cargo ship about 538 nautical miles SSE of Tokyo, Honshu, Japan, in position 27.15N, 143.19E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 1st Squadron of the 7th Cavalry Regiment, 1st Cavalry Division, moves by water to Babatngon and sets up a defense perimeter, from which patrols move along the coast. 
Troop C, reinforced, of the 8th Cavalry Regiment, after a delay because of a Japanese air attack on shipping in Tacloban harbor, witch causes minor damage, sails to La Paz, on Samar Island and establishes a beachhead and blocks the road to Basey; after nightfall they repel a Japanese thrust against the block. 
The main body of the 1st Squadron, 8th Cavalry Regiment, begins an overland journey northward along Highway1 and reaches Guintiguian. The control of Juanico Strait is thus secured. In the Palo area, the 1st Battalion of 34th Infantry Regiment takes Hill Nan without opposition and is passed through by the 3d Battalion, which takes the next Hill, Mike, before Hill C, also without opposition, preliminary fire having been highly effective. The 2d Battalion, 19th Infantry Regiment, continues efforts to take Hill B, finding the Japanese well entrenched on a crest higher than its own.
The 19th Infantry Regiment, moving south along Highway1 in an effort to make contract with the XXIV Corps, takes San Joaquin, south of Palo. In the XXIV Corps area, the 96th Infantry Divisions 383d Infantry Regiment, still beset by supply problems, holds their current positions and patrols to locate possible supply routes to the rear. A patrol finds the Japanese established at Tabontabon. The 382d takes Anibung and Hindang. In the 7th Infantry Division zone, the 17th Infantry Regiment clears Burauen and, after a brief pause, starts toward Dagami. The 32d Infantry Regiment, turns northwest toward Bun airstrip from San Pablo airfield but is so strongly opposed that it falls back to San Pablo with assistance of 3d Battalion. 
U.S. freighter SS Augustus Thomas, anchored in San Pedro Bay, Leyte, is attacked by a Japanese plane. The ship's Armed Guard gunfire sets the aircraft ablaze but the kamikaze presses home his attack, a wing striking the stack of the nearby tug USS Sonoma before it crashes the freighter's starboard side. Sonoma subsequently sinks off Dio Island, near Dulag.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 25th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 P-38s and P-51s hit the Mongyu bridges and destroy the Kawnghka bridge; 4 others strafe Nawnghkio Airfield; 20+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity at Tengyun, Kweiping, and Ssuanghsu, and about 50 strike targets throughout the Menghsu area. 

THAILAND: Six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s and four P-38s damage railroad tracks at Dara bridge.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 59 B-29s, flying out of Chengtu, China, bomb an aircraft plant at Omura, Kyushu , Japan; several other B-29s hit alternate targets and targets of opportunity.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 29 Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima during the morning. Later during the day 4 B-24s from Saipan and Guam, on armed reconnaissance missions, bomb Yap . 8 P-47s from Saipan bomb Pagan. HQ 11th BG moves from Kwajalein Atoll to Guam. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 50+ B-24s, supported by P-38s and P-47s, attack naval forces in the Mindanao Sea firing small vessels and claiming a light cruiser damaged. On Celebes , B-24s bomb Ambesia Airfield and attack shipping in the Makassar-Kendari area. In the Moluccas, fighter-bombers hit barges and villages in areas of Dodinga and Wasile Bays. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Piroe and Saparoea in the Moluccas , Boela, Halong on Celebes , Amboina on Ambon , Haroekoe on Haroekoe , and N Ceram coastal targets. A-20s pound supply and fuel dumps in the Sarmi area. The 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group moves from Biak to Tacloban with P-38s; and the 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, moves from Owi to Tacloban, Leyte with P-38s and P-61s.
RAAF - Lost over Manokwari is P-40N A29-821.

EAST INDIES: The Australian No. 10 Group is redesignated the First Tactical Air Force RAAF. Headquarters of this new unit, which controls eight RAAF squadrons, is established on Morotai Island.
Far East Air Forces B-24s attack shipping in the Makassar-Kendari area. In the Halmahera Islands, fighter-bombers hit barges and villages in areas of Dodinga and Dodinga. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Piroe and Saparoea in the Moluccas Islands, Boela Aerodrome and Halong and Amboina on Ceram, Haroekoe on Haroekoe Island, and northern Ceram coastal targets. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s attack supply and fuel dumps in the Sarmi area.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Battle for Leyte Gulf continues:
*[Note - the following three battles contain so much information, that it is beyond the scope of this thread to provide more than a minimum ammount of information.]*
BATTLE OF CAPE ENGANO
BATTLE OFF SAMAR
BATTLE OF SURIGAO STRAIGHT

In addition:
Japanese air attacks continue against shipping off Leyte: U.S. freighter SS Adoniram Judson is attacked by Japanese planes off Tacloban; Armed Guard gunners claim splashing six aircraft. One bomb explodes close aboard, causing fragmentation damage and wounding two of the embarked stevedores. There are no casualties to the ship's company, 43 merchant seamen and 28 Armed Guards. Freighter SS John W. Foster, anchored in San Pedro Bay, is strafed; seven of the 27-man Armed Guard, three of 170 embarked troops, and an officer, are wounded. 
Allied aircraft and submarines are active:
- At 0900 hours in the Sea of Okhotsk, USS Seal sinks a Japanese transport about 163 nautical miles WNW of Onnekotan Island in the Kurile Islands in position 50.18N, 150.50E.
- At 044 hours, USS Sterlet sinks a Japanese merchant
tanker about 91 nautical miles SSW of Kagoshima, Kyushu, Japan, in position 30.15N, 129.45E. 
- Around 0230 in waters in the northwest corner of the Formosa Straits, USS TANG fires her last torpedo at a transport and the crew watches in horror as the torpedo makes a circular run and striking the ship portside aft near the maneuvering room. The stern sinks immediately and rests on the bottom with the bow sticking out of the water like a buoy. Motor Machinist Mate Second Class Clayton O. Decker opens the forward ballast tanks and Tang rests upright on the bottom in 180 feet of water. This leads the way for the only instance in WWII where submariners escape from the bottom using the Momsen Lung. A total of 13 make the attempt from the forward torpedo room with only five surviving the ascent and swimming through the night. One man escapes from the flooded conning tower and three others including the captain, Commander Dick O'Kane, survive by being thrown into the water from the bridge.
- A Japanese fleet tanker Matsumoto Maru sinks as the result of damage inflicted by submarine USS Tang in Formosa Strait the day before about 62 nautical miles SSE of Fuzhou, China, in position 25.07N, 119.45E. 
- British submarine HMS/M Tantivy sinks a Japanese motor sail ship in the Flores Sea in the East Indies north of Timor.
- USN F4U Corsairs sink a Japanese auxiliary submarine chaser north of the Palau Islands in the Caroline Islands.
- 50+ USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, supported by P-38s and P-47s, attack naval forces in the Mindanao Sea of the Philippine Islands, firing small vessels and claiming a light cruiser damaged. They actually sink merchant tankers in the South China Sea about 328 nautical miles NNW of Jesselton, British North Borneo in position 11.18N, 114.50E.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army’s area on Leyte, patrol contact is established between X and XXIV Corps at 1430 hours. In the X Corps area, on northern Leyte, Japanese aircraft attack Babatngon harbor. The 1st Squadron of the 7th Cavalry Regiment, 1st Cavalry
Division, during the next few days explores the coast of Carigara Bay and finds few Japanese there. In the Palo area, the 3d Battalion of 34th Infantry Regiment takes Hill C. The 2d Battalion, 19th Infantry Regiment, gains the crest of Hill B after Japanese defenders have followed their customary practice of retiring from it for the night. The 1st Battalion, 19th, takes Hill 85. Reduction of these heights clears the entrance into the northern Leyte Valley. 3d Battalion, 19th Infantry Regiment, starts toward Pastrana, reaching Castilla. In the XXIV Corps area, a patrol of the 383d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, moves north through Tanauan and makes contact with Company K of the 19th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division. Company K, reinforced, attacks Tabontabon but withdraws when it finds the town too strongly held to take. The 382d Infantry Regiment seizes Aslom and Kanmonhag. After preparatory bombardment, 2d and 3d Battalions of the 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, preceded by tanks, continue their attack toward Buri airstrip. The 3d Battalion reaches the edge of the airfield but the 2d is halted by elaborate defenses at edge of woods to the north. The 17th Infantry Regiment, opposed from a ridge north of Burauen and east of the road to Dagami, makes limited advance while concentrating for another drive toward Dagami, clearing the eastern spur of the ridge and probing the road to barrio of Buri.
USN submarine USS Nautilus lands men and supplies on the east coast of Luzon. 

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 165, OCTOBER 25, 1944
October 23 (West Longitude Date) searches from carriers of the Third Fleet located two enemy forces headed eastward through the Philippine Archipelago. The first force which consisted of three or four battleships, ten cruisers and about 13 destroyers was sighted south of Mindoro and later moved eastward through the Sibuyan Sea. It was attacked repeatedly by carrier aircraft and incomplete reports indicate that all battleships were damaged by bombs, at least one was hit by a torpedo, and one cruiser was torpedoed too. A second enemy force was sighted in the Sulu Sea southwest of Negros Island which consisted of two battleships, one cruiser and four destroyers. Both battleships were damaged by bombs and the light units were severely strafed.
In the late afternoon of October 23, a third enemy force was located southeast of Formosa approaching from Japanese home waters.
During the action an October 23, a strong force of shore based aircraft attacked one of our Task Groups and succeeded in seriously damaging the USS Princeton, a light carrier. Subsequently the Princeton's magazines ex¬ploded and the ship, badly crippled, was sunk.
Her Captain and 133 other officers and 1,227 enlisted men were saved.
Casualties among her personnel were light. Approximately 150 enemy aircraft were shot down during this attack.
On October 24, the enemy forces were brought to action. Reports which are as yet incomplete indicate that severe damage has been inflicted on the enemy, that at least one of his large carriers has been sunk and that two others have been severely damaged. General action is continuing.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 26th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Of 6 B-24s which abort a naval task force cover mission after failing to find the ships, 2 bomb installations on Onnekotan.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the Chinese 22d Division, attacking in the center of the NCAC front, reaches the old Chindit airstrip, BROADWAY, 27 miles SE of Hopin, where it remains for a few days to recover from an arduous march over the hills.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-24s and B-25s attack shipping off the E Luichow Peninsula; B-25s also hit river shipping from Dosing to Takhing and a Yellow River bridge; fighters attack the town of Menghsu, hit targets of opportunity around Menghsu and Kweiping, and make an armed reconnaissance attack on Hongay, French Indochina; B-25s and fighters bomb railroad yards at Hsuchang. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 Saipan based P-47s bomb and strafe Pagan. 15 B-25s based in the Gilberts, bomb the airfield area on Nauru.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack a naval force of 2 battleships, 5 aircraft carriers, and 5 destroyers W of Panay; hits are claimed on a battleship and 2 carriers; on Mindanao , P-38s hit vehicles in the Davao area and B-25s bomb Iligan. The 318th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, arrives at Nadzab with C-47s.

EAST INDIES: On Halmahera Island, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-40s attack targets of opportunity in the Dodinga-Kaoe Bay area, Djailolo (Djailolo No.1, No.2) Aerodrome, a supply area south of Galela, and guns south of Doro. 

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s bomb Utarom (Kaimana) Aerodrome in Dutch New Guinea.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: At Stirling Airfield (Coronus Strip) on Stirling Island in the Treasury Islands, In the Russell Islands, the last attack in a month long demonstration of the Interstate TDR-1 assault drone is made by Special Task Air Group (STAG-1), thereby concluding the first use of the guided missile in the Pacific. During the demonstration a total of 46 drones are expended, of which 29 reach the target areas: two attack a lighthouse on Cape St. George, 
New Ireland, Bismarck Archipelago, making one hit which demolishes the structure; nine attack anti-aircraft emplacements on beached ships achieving six direct hits and two near misses; and 18 attacked other targets in the Shortland Islands and Rabaul areas making 11 hits.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Eighteen Australian Beauforsts attack Rabaul on New Britain Island. The targets are supply dumps near Tobera Airfield and antiaircraft positions. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: On Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, Regimental Combat Team 323 takes control of operations against the Umurbrogol Pocket. The 321st Infantry Regiment has lost 146 killed and 469 wounded on Peleliu. Umurbrogol Pocket now averages about 600 yards from north to south; although about 475 yards wide on the north, deep salients have been driven southward into it; the Japanese retain a few caves along the east side; the southern part of the pocket is less than 350 yards wide. A period of unfavorable weather conditions begins, during which Regimental Combat Team 323 improves defenses. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The Battle for Leyte Gulf concludes as USN carrier-based and USAAF land-based planes attack retiring Japanese ships that have survived the previous days' action.
Task Force 38 planes sink light cruiser HIJMS Kinu in the Visayan Sea about 28 nautical miles ENE of Roxas, Panay Island, in position 11.46N, 123.11E and destroyer Hayashimo in the Sibuyan Sea about 62 nautical miles WNW of Roxas in position 12.05N, 121.50E.
Aircraft from the aircraft carriers USS Hornet and Wasp sink light cruiser HIJMS Noshiro in the Sulu Sea about 59 nautical miles W of Roxas in position 11.35N, 121.45E; and planes from aircraft carrier USS Hancock sink a landing ship about 38 nautical miles SSE of Roxas in position 11.00N, 123.00E.
Planes from Task Unit 77.4.2 sink destroyer HIJMS Uranami in the Sibuyan Sea about 21 nautical miles NE of Roxos in position 11.50N, 123.00 E.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 s sink light cruiser HIJMS Abukuma in the Sulu Sea about 82 nautical miles S of Iloilo, Panay, in position 09.20N, 122.30E; the battleship HIJMS Haruna is damaged by near-misses.
In related action, USN cruisers and destroyers sink destroyer HIJMS Nowaki in the Philippine Sea about 68 nautical miles E of Legaspi, Luzon, in position 13.00N, 124.54E. 

USN aircraft and submarines sink six Japanese ships in the South China Sea:
- At 0200 hours, USS Sea Fox sinks a cargo ship about 173 nautical miles N of Naha, Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands in position 29.05N, 127.40E.
- At 0700 hours, USS Drum sinks a transport about 64 nautical miles NW of Aparri, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 19.00N, 120.45E. Later, Drum sinks a passenger/cargo ship about 75 nautical miles NW of Aparri in position 19.21N, 120.50E.
- At 0700 hours, USS Icefish sinks a merchant cargo ship about 70 nautical miles NW of Aparri, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 19.04N, 120.36E. The sub is damaged by depth charges and is forced to terminate her patrol.
- USS Rock sinks s Japanese merchant tanker about 66 nautical miles WNW of Puerto Princesa, Palawan, Philippine Islands, in position 10.18N, 117.47E.
- USN carrier-based aircraft sink a merchant tanker about 135 nautical miles SW of Puerto Princesa, Palawan, Philippine Islands, in position 08.22N, 116.55E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, the U.S. Sixth Army;s X Corps area, the 24th Infantry Division, having cleared the northern approaches to Leyte Valley, attacks inland. The 34th Infantry Regiment, drives steadily along Highway 2 to Santa Fe. From Castilla, the 19th Infantry Regiment continues to the outskirts of Pastrana, where the entrance into the town is barred by a strong fortress. In the XXIV Corps area, 382d Infantry Regiment of 96th Infantry Division attempts to take Tabontabon, a Japanese supply center, but after reaching the edge of the barrio, they are forced back to the Guinarona River. Division artillery shells the barrio through the night of 26/27 October. The 383d Infantry Regiment conducts a reconnaissance in force against San Vicente Hill, the northern tip of Catmon Hill, but is forced to withdraw. The Japanese withdraw the main body of troops from Catmon Hill. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, continue the battle for Buri Airfield through fortifications to positions around edge of the field. The 17th Infantry Regiment attacks with 1st, 2d, and 3d Battalions toward Dagami, reaching positions about 600 yards S of Guinarona.
On Mindanao Island, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s hit vehicles in the Davao area and B-25 Mitchells bomb Iligan.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 166, OCTOBER 26, 1944
On October 24 (West Longitude Date), the enemy carrier task force which had been sighted in the Philippine Sea on the previous afternoon approaching from Japanese home waters was attacked by a concentration of aircraft, surface ships and submarines of the Pacific Fleet during the day and the following night. Despite their support by enemy aircraft from Luzon, the following damage was inflicted with no damage to our ships involved in this action:
On October 24, a carrier task group of the Third Fleet assisted units of the Seventh Fleet in striking a force of enemy battleships, cruisers and destroyers which had sortied through San Bernardino Strait and was attacking escort carriers of the Seventh Fleet off the Leyte Gulf. Fragmentary reports available indicate that in cooperation with the aircraft from the escort carriers the following damage was inflicted on this enemy force
About midnight October 24 25, this enemy force withdrew through the San Bernardino Strait in a badly damaged condition. During the night, surface ships of the Pacific Fleet sank a cruiser of this enemy force. Pacific Fleet carrier aircraft on October 25 were continuing to attack this force during its retirement through the Sibuyan Sea.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ N0. 167, OCTOBER 26, 1944
Two groups of Eleventh Air Force Liberators hit gun positions and Installations on Onekotan Islands and Paramushiru Island in the Northern Kuriles on October 23 (West Longitude Date). Another group of Eleventh Air Force Mitchells bombed buildings on Paramushiru the same day and was intercepted by five enemy fighters. No damage was done to our aircraft. On October 24, Eleventh Air Force Mitchells bombed and left burning a 6,000 ton cargo ship south of Paramushiru. Navy search Liberators and Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four on the same day bombed Paramushiru, Matsuwa, and Shimushu. All our planes returned.
Four grounded enemy planes were destroyed by Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing which bombed and strafed the airfield at Yap Island on October 21. On October 22, 23, and 24 similar attacks were repeated. One of our planes was shot down on October 23 by intense antiaircraft fire. 
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed enemy held positions in the Northern Palau Islands on October 22, 23, and 24, destroying trucks and barges and setting fuel tanks and storage areas ablaze.
Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands was bombed by a single Liberator of the Seventh Air Force on October 22. On October 24, Seventh Air Force Liberators hit Iwo Jima again with approximately 58 tons of bombs. Three enemy fighters intercepted our planes but no damage was done.
Rota Island was strafed by Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on October 22, 23, and 24.
Antiaircraft gun positions at Nauru were bombed by Mitchells of the Seventh Air Force on October 22.
Dauntless dive bombers and Corsair fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing dropped 36 tons of bombs on Jaluit on October 22. Other enemy-held positions in the Marshall Islands were hit by neutralization raids.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 27th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s weather abort an attempt to fly cover for a naval task force. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighters bomb and strafe the town of Mengmao and nearby hill positions, river traffic, troops, and horses from Tanchuk to Tengyun, bridges NE of Hsinganhsien, the town of Kaotienhsu, troops in the Kweilin area, rail traffic W of Puchi, and airfields at Siangtan and Changsha. 

CHINA: The Japanese renew their offensive to take U.S. air bases in eastern China (Operation ICHIGO), heading toward Kweilin and Liuchow. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ Tenth AF is reassigned from AAF, India-Burma Sector to AAF, India-Burma Theater. 

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bomb Yap. During the night of 27/28 Oct a B-24 on a snooper mission hits Iwo Jima. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 40+ fighter-bombers, operating in 3 waves, hit shipping off Cebu and W of Mactan. 

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Australian Beauforts again attack Rabaul on New Britain Islands concentrating on targets in the northern part of town. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators attack Malili and Palopo on Celebes Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN: At 0400 hours, two USN submarines sink Japanese merchant vessels. In the East China Sea, USS Burrfish sinks a cargo ship about 185 nautical miles NNE of Naha, Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands, in position 29.08N, 128.45E.
In the South China Sea, USS Bergall sinks an oiler and a fleet tanker about 89 nautical miles NNE of Jesselton, British North Borneo, in position 07.17N, 116.45E. 
Navy carrier-based planes sink destroyers HIJMS Fujinami and Shiranui about 29 nautical miles NNW of Roxas, Panay, Philippine Islands, in position 12.00N, 122.30E. 
In the Camotes Sea, over 40 USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers, operating in three waves, hit shipping off Cebu Island and west of Mactan Island in the Philippine Islands. They sink a Japanese motor sail ship off Mactan Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, advances to the Mudburon River without opposition. After night-long shelling of Pastrana, the 19th Infantry Regiment enters the town and mops up. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division again attacks Tabontabon. Two battalions push through the northwestern part of the town to positions about 1 mile to the NW, but a battalion is held up in the town and establishes a night perimeter in center of it.
The 383d Infantry Regiment patrols in the vicinity of San Vicente and San Vicente Hill in an effort to locate Japanese positions. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, against surprisingly light resistance, clears Buri airstrip by 1130 hours. The 17th Infantry Regiment, reinforced by a platoon of engineers to repair bridges, continues a drive on Dagami, reaching positions some 2,200 yards S of the town.
Task Group 38.3 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) and TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) attack Japanese ships and installations in the Visaya Islands and the northern Luzon area.
Off Leyte, battleship USS California is damaged by strafing; submarine chaser (rescue) PCER-848 is damaged by horizontal bomber; and motor torpedo boat PT-523 is damaged by dive bomber. U.S. freighter SS Benjamin Ide Wheeler is damaged by a kamikaze that crashes the ship, killing one merchant sailor and one of the 27-man Armed Guard (whose heavy gunfire damages the inbound suicider) and sets fire to the gasoline cargo; salvage ship USS Cable comes alongside and extinguishes the blaze while some of the ship's complement and passengers are transferred temporarily to nearby amphibious command ship USS Wasatch.
USN submarine USS Nautilus lands men and supplies on the east coast of Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 28th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-25s fly cover for a naval task force. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighters strafe villages, troops, and horses in the Menghsu-Konghow area, pound bridges around Kaotienhsu, and hit Yangtong Airfield and shipping at Hongay, French Indochina and Wuchou. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 80+ fighter-bombers pound numerous targets including town areas, troops, railroad facilities, and a variety of targets of opportunity at Mannaun, Manoi, Sinkan, Winwa, Man Mao, Myazedi, Pinwe, Naba, Yebawgyi, and Kangon. 

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the Chinese 38th Division encounters patrols from Japanese outpost line along the Taping River near Bhamo but routs them in order to reach the river at Myothit. Two regiments are to make wide enveloping maneuver in order to turn the Japanese line.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb Haha Jima while others, from Guam hit Yap. Saipan based P-47s bomb Pagan. In Hawaii, the 6th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command, moves from John Rodgers Airport to Kipapa with P-47s and P-61s (a detachment is operating from Saipan ). HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mariana based XXI Bomber Command flies its first combat mission when 14 B-29s attack submarine pens on Dublon; 4 others, 1 carrying Brigadier General Haywood S Hansell, Jr, Commanding General XXI Bomber Command, abort; about a third of the bombs fall in the general target area. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force] FEAFHQ 475th FG moves from Biak to Dulag. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and P-38s attack town of Amboina on Ceram Island. During the night of 28/29 October, B-24 Liberators bomb the Wilhelmina Docks area on Celebes Island. B-25s and P-38s blast town of Amboina, Ambon. Lost is B-24D "Shack Rat" 42-40918 near Nadzab.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Task Group 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) bombs Japanese shipping near Cebu, damaging a landing ship off Ormoc, Leyte. USN destroyer USS Helm, assisted by destroyer USS Gridley and a TBM Avenger of Torpedo Squadron Twenty One in the small aircraft carrier USS Belleau Wood, sinks Japanese submarine I-46, about 129 nautical miles E of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands, in position 10.56N, 127.13E.
USN destroyer escort USS Eversole is torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-45 about 162 nautical miles ESE of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands, in position 10.18N, 127.37E. Eversole is ordered abandoned, and after the men are all in the water, the submarine opened fire, then dived once more. Five minutes later, there is a tremendous underwater explosion which killed or wounded all of the sailors in the water. 
Two other escorts rescue 139 wounded survivors. HIJMSI-45 is in turn sunk by destroyer escort USS Whitehurst about 157 nautical miles ESE of Tacloban in position 10.10N, 127.28E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the X Corps area on Leyte, the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division drives through Alangalang to the Mainit River and dislodges the Japanese from steel bridges spanning it. The 19th Infantry Regiment, blocks a road north of the Binahaan River near Macalpe and establishes a perimeter at Tingib. The 2d Cavalry Brigade is ordered to advance on Carigara; the 8th Cavalry Regiment is to establish a base at San Miguel, secure Cavite, and patrol as far north and northwest as Barugo road; the 7th Cavalry Regiment, while holding positions at Santa Cruz and Babatngon, is to concentrate in the Barugo-Carigara area and patrol south and southeast. A troop of the 7th Cavalry Regiment moves by water from Babatngon to Barugo and overland to Carigara, where a prolonged fire fight ensues and withdraws to Barugo late in the afternoon. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, finishes clearing Tabontabon and continues toward Kiling. The 381st Infantry Regiment begins an attack on the eastern slopes of Catmon Hill at 1200 hours. A battalion gets almost to Labir Hill, but another battalion receives such accurate fire at the foot of the hill that it pulls back to the vicinity of the line of departure. The 17th Infantry Regiment makes slow progress toward Dagami with the lead battalion suffering heavy casualties.

USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24 Liberators, fighting bad weather, bomb Puerto Princesa Airfield on Palawan Island. 

THAILAND: A Japanese transport is sunk and another heavily damaged by two human torpedoes (Mk.II "Terry Chariots"), LXXIX and LXXX, launched from the British submarine HMS/M Trenchant (P 331), in Phuket Harbor. The two Chariots are scuttled.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 29th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Paramushiru 4 B-25s on reconnaissance hit Tomari Cape buildings and a freighter which is left listing. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighters in support of Chinese ground forces blast hill positions in the Lungling and Mangshih areas; others damage a bridge at Sinshih, bomb Kweiyi and Paoching, hit railroad targets between Siaokan and Sinyang, and strafe airfields at Chingmen, Tangyang, and Ichang. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 80+ fighter-bombers again attack a wide variety of targets including troop concentrations, bridges, supply dumps, and numerous targets of opportunity at Kawlin, Wingnang, Hsenwi, Bhamo, Shwegu, Kyungon, Tugyaung, Yebyangale, Henu, and Kayin.

BURMA: On the Salween front, the Chinese Expeditionary Force, closely supported by the USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, renews an offensive, attacking toward Lung-ling with the Chinese 200th Division in the lead. The Japanese have been thinning out. 
In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the British 36th Division, having paused briefly at Mawpin, resumes southward drive down the railroad corridor.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 19 B-24s from Saipan bomb Chichi Jima. 2 B-24s from Guam strike Yap .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 13th AF moves from Noemfoor to Morotai . The 63d and 64th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak begin operating from Wakde and Noemfoor respectively with C-47s

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Twenty Australian Beauforts attack Rabaul on New Britain Island.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers and B-25s, operating in small forces, are active against airfields, antiaircraft positions, and targets of opportunity on Halmahera Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighter- bombers hit Ransiki Aerodrome while fighter-bombers, A-20s, and B-25s bomb Utarom (Kaimana) Aerodrome and Soeli and strafe targets of opportunity throughout the Utarom-Kaimana area. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The 7,176 ton U.S. freighter SS John A. Johnson is torpedoed by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-12 about NE of Honolulu, Oahu, Territory of Hawaii, in position 29.37N, 143.43W, and is abandoned when she breaks in two. I-12 surfaces, shells the wreck, setting both halves ablaze, before bearing down on the lifeboats and rafts and firing on them with machine guns and pistols killing four of the 41 merchant sailors, the Army security officer and four of the 28-man Armed Guard. 
In the Sulu Sea, a USN PB4Y-1 of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Fifteen (VPB-115) sinks a 10,006 ton Japanese tanker about 109 nautical miles ESE of Sandakan, British North Borneo, in position 05.04N, 119.47E. This is the largest enemy ship ever destroyed by a land-based aircraft in the Pacific theater.
In the Makassar Strait between Borneo and Celebes Island, a Japanese army tanker is sunk by a mine off Balikpapan, Dutch Borneo, in position 01.17S, 116.48E. The mine had been laid by an Australian aircraft.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, takes the lead in a drive to Jaro, reaching the town at 1700 hours after having cleared opposition en route to Galotan. In the XXIV Corps area, the 381st Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, takes Labir and Catmon Hills with ease. The 17th Infantry Regiment of the 7th Infantry Division continues an attack toward Dagami and breaks into the southern part of the town.
From Burauen, the 32d Infantry Regiment moves without incident along Highway 1 to Abuyog, the 7th Cavalry Reconnaissance Troop, preceding it, pushes on toward Baybay. 
USN Task Group 38.2 attacks Japanese airfields in the Manila, Luzon, area and shipping in Manila Bay, damaging heavy cruiser HIJMS Nachi.
During Japanese air attacks on the fast carriers operating off Leyte, a kamikaze crashes into one of the port gun tubs of the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid killing ten men and wounding six.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 168, OCTOBER 29, 1944
Amplifying reports on the second battle of the Philippine Sea, although still subject to revision as more information is received, indicate an overwhelming victory for the Third and Seventh United States Fleets. The Japanese fleet has been decisively defeated and routed.
Movements of major Japanese fleet units northward from the Singapore area were detected on October 21 and 22 (West Longitude Date). Submarine scouts sighted the enemy force, sank two Atago Class heavy cruisers and severely damaged a third. Ships of the Third Fleet were moved into position to the eastward of the Philippines off Surigao Strait, San Bernardino Strait, and the Poillo Islands. On October 23 carrier searches discovered two strong enemy naval forces moving eastward, one through the Sibuyan Sea and the other through the Sulu Sea.
AS soon as the presence of the two enemy fleet forces in the Philippine Islands was discovered on October 23, Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver dive bombers from the Third Fleet carriers were launched to attack both forces. In the Sibuyan Sea, one battleship and one cruiser were severely damaged and set afire and may have sunk. Three other battleships received bombs and torpedoes; three other heavy cruisers received bombs and torpedoes; and one light cruiser was torpedoed, capsized and sank. In the Sulu Sea bomb hits were made on both battleships. Cruisers and destroyers were strafed with rockets and machine guns.
Meanwhile, to the eastward of the Philippines, enemy shore based aircraft were attacking our carriers. In the aerial battle that ensued, more than 150 enemy aircraft were shot down. Our losses, on which exact figures are not yet available, were light. In this attack, the carrier Princeton was hit by a bomb which caused a bad fire. Later the Princeton's magazine blew up and the ship was so badly damaged that she had to be sunk by our own forces.
Also on the afternoon of October 23, a land based Navy search plane discovered the presence of an enemy carrier force approximately 200 miles off Cape Engano of Northern Luzon, heading south. This force consisted of 17 warships including a large carrier, believed to be of the Zuikaku Class; three light carriers of the Chitose and Zuiho Classes; two battleships of the Ise Class with fight decks aft; a heavy cruiser of the Mogami Class; a light cruiser of the Noshiro Class; three cruisers of the Kiso Class; and six destroyers.
To meet this serious threat the Commander, Third Fleet, concentrated several of his carrier task groups and started northward at high speed for a dawn attack.
These units of the Third Fleet steamed north at full speed through the night and caught the enemy so completely by surprise on the morning of October 24 that there was no effective air opposition. Later in the forenoon enemy carrier aircraft which had been refueled ashore in the Philippines flew out to join their ships which had already met disaster. The enemy planes arrived too late to get into the fight and 21 were shot down by our combat patrols. In this action, the following destruction was inflicted upon the enemy:
The enemy force of battleships, cruisers and destroyers which had been attacked in the Sibuyan Sea had sortied through the San Bernardino Strait in spite of damage inflicted by our carrier aircraft, and had attacked units of the Seventh Fleet off Samar Island during the morning of October 24. In the ensuing battle, most of the enemy's heavy ships were badly damaged by Seventh Fleet units assisted by carrier aircraft from the Third Fleet. One cruiser of the Mogami Class was seen to sink and one destroyer was left dead in the water. The enemy force ran northwest from the scene of the action and during the early hours of darkness passed westward through the San Bernardino Strait. About 2 a.m. a straggling cruiser was sunk by gun¬fire of the Third Fleet.
Meanwhile the southern enemy force had crossed the Sulu Sea, the Mindanao Sea, had attempted to pass through the Surigao Strait, and met the Seventh Fleet in a night action October 24 25. As announced by the Commander in Chief, Southwest Pacific Area, all units of this enemy force were sunk or decisively defeated.
On October 25, carrier aircraft of the Third Fleet were launched against 
the crippled and damaged enemy fleeing westward through the Sibuyan Sea. Damage done to the enemy during the retirement of the enemy forces from San Bernardino Strait by the combined efforts of the Third and Seventh Fleets and shore based aircraft of the Southwest Pacific Area included one Mogami Class cruiser sunk off Mindoro Island, one Noshiro Class cruiser sunk south of Mindoro Island, one battleship possibly sunk, and three other battleships and three other cruisers further damaged.
During the same actions the losses sustained by United States Naval forces were one light carrier (Princeton), two escort carriers, two destroyers, one destroyer escort and a few lesser craft.
The following battleships seriously damaged at Pearl Harbor took part in these actions: West Virginia, Maryland, Tennessee, California, and Pennsylvania. The new carriers Lexington, Wasp and Hornet also participated.
In all these actions, United States submarines played a highly important part and are credited with sinking and damaging several enemy warships both before and after the air and sea battles on October 23, 24 and 25.
Much of the credit for the destruction inflicted on the Japanese fleet goes to the Naval airmen who gallantly and relentlessly pressed their at¬tacks home with telling effect.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 30th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance over Matsuwa and Onnekotan . 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 13 B-24s lay mines in Victoria Harbor, Hong Kong. The detachment of the 529th Fighter Squadron, 311th FG, operating from Hsian with P-51s, returns to base at Pungchacheng. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: USAAF Fourteenth Air Force P-40s bomb installations around Phu Lang Thuong and hit junks at sea.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s knock out bridges at Namhkai, Wuntho, Thegyaung, and Nankan and damage others at Okkyin and Zawchaung; 50+ P-47s knock out the Hpao Nam River bridge and strafe targets of opportunity at several locations; hit several bridges throughout the N Burma rail corridor, damaging or knocking out each target; support ground forces at Naba Station and Pinwe; and hit troop concentrations at Mansi and Manyut.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (POA) AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 B-24s on armed reconnaissance missions from Guam bomb Yap . 1 B-24 snooper from Saipan, during the night of 30/31 bombs Iwo Jima. Saipan based P-47s hit Pagan. B-25s from Makin strike Nauru. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 8 B-29s from the Mariana bomb submarine pens on Dublon, Truk Atoll; 9 others bomb 2 miles beyond the target. 

USN - The U.S. 5th Air Force and 13th Air Force together with carrier-borne aircraft of the U.S. 3rd and 7th Fleets stage massive attacks against the Phillipines in preparation for landing on Mindoro.

BORNEO: In British North Borneo, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s hit Sandakan Airfield and sink two Japanese merchant tankers off Sandakan. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb the wharf area at Makassar on the southwestern tip of Celebes Island while P-40s, over the northeastern peninsula, hit various targets of opportunity. P-38s hit Piroe on Ceram Island and B-25s sink a Japanese ship off Lomblon Island. 

NEW GUINEA: Utarom (Kaimana) Aerodrome in Dutch New Guinea is again bombed by USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s.

PACIFIC OCEAN: US Naval Task Group 38.4 begins to withdraw from the Philippines to Ulithi Atoll, Caroline Islands, and two aircraft carriers are heavily damaged by Kamakaze attacks. The two ships of Task Group 38.4 struck by kamikazes are USS Franklin and USS Belleau Wood which are hit in the Philippine Sea about 110 nautical miles ESE of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands. Both retire to Ulithi and then to the U.S. for repairs.
The withdrawal of Task Group 38.4 to Ulithi and the escort aircraft carriers of Task Group 77.4 to Manus Island, Admiralty Islands, leaves the defense of the Leyte beachhead in the hands of several USAAF P-38 groups and a P-61 Black Widow squadron and Carrier Air Group Seven 
in USS Hancock, Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Nine (CVLG-29) in USS Cabot and Night Carrier Air Group Forty One [CVLG(N)-41] in USS Independence. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 3d Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, starts toward Carigara along the road from Jaro but is halted almost at once by Japanese. In the XXIV Corps area, 2d and 3d Battalions, 383d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, attack San Vicente from the Guinarona River and find the barrio and the hill of the same name undefended. The 17th Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, completes the capture of Dagami in the morning and spends rest of day mopping up. 

USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators bomb Bacolod Airfield on Negros Island, while on Mindanao Island, B-25 Mitchells and fighter-bombers hit San Roque Airfield and barges at Zamboanga. Army Air Forces Southwest Pacific Area issues an instruction for air support of the Mindoro operation by Lieutenant General George C. Kenney's USAAF Far East Air Forces, comprising the USAAF Fifth and Thirteenth Air Forces. Fifth Air Force is to be the "assault air force" but the Thirteenth Air Force, Royal Australian Air Force, carrier- based planes of the USN Third and Seventh Fleets, and land-based planes of the Seventh Fleet are also to assist as are B-29 Superfortresses of the USAAF Twentieth Air Force.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 169, OCTOBER 30, 1944
Carrier aircraft of the Third Fleet continued to attack targets in Southern Luzon on October 28. In Manila Harbor a heavy cruiser, previously damaged was probably sunk while another cruiser was damaged. A third cruiser off Cavite was hit by two 1,000 pound bombs and severely damaged. An oil tanker was also damaged when it received a hit from a 1,000 pound bomb. Airfields in the vicinity of Manila were attacked. Twelve or more planes were destroyed on the ground and several large fires were started. Our aircraft were intercepted by a number of enemy fighters over Southern Luzon, 46 of which were shot down. One of our carrier groups was attacked
by enemy fighters and dive bombers, of which 12 were shot down. Two more enemy planes were shot down the next day over our carriers.
In the Central Philippines, search and patrol flights by carrier based aircraft of the Third Fleet on October 28 and 29 shot down 19 enemy fighters and destroyed three coastal cargo vessels near Cebu.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed the airfield on Yap Island on October 25. Seventh Air Force Liberators attacked the same airstrip on October 26, 27 and 28. Moderate antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Enemy barges were strafed off Babelthuap Island in the Palau Group and a radio station was hit by Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on October 25. Our fighters met meager antiaircraft fire.
Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts attacked targets on Pagan Island on October 25. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed gun emplacements near the Rota Airstrip on October 25 and 27.
Five enemy barges were damaged by a single Navy search plane at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on October 26. Navy search Liberators bombed the airfield on October 27. Another Navy search plane destroyed a radio and weather station and left fires on Muko Jima in the Bonin Islands on October 27. Seventh Air Force Liberators started fires and bombed shipping in the Haha Jima Harbor on October 27. The next day another group of Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed the same harbor installation and shipping again.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed objectives on Wake Island on October 24. Two sampans were strafed. Enemy antiaircraft fire was inaccurate.
Mitchell bombers of the Seventh Air Force bombed the airfield and defense installations on Nauru Island on October 26, causing large fires. Antiaircraft fire was meager. Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing hit the airfield on Ponape during October 24. One of our planes was slightly damaged by antiaircraft fire.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two continued neutralization raids in the Marshall Islands during October 24, 25, 26, 27 and 28.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 610, OCTOBER 30, 1944
Reflecting the growing importance of minecraft in the Pacific war, Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, USN, Commander in Chief of the Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas, today announced the establishment of the command of Commander, Minecraft, Pacific Fleet.
Rear Admiral Alexander Sharp, USN, of Welcome, Charles County, Md., has been appointed to the new post.
Before coming to the Pacific area, Rear Admiral Sharp was Commander, Service Force, Atlantic Fleet. Prior to that, he commanded all battleships in the Atlantic, which included active direction of various task forces.
As commander, Minecraft, Pacific Fleet, Rear Admiral Sharp will be concerned with the establishment of policies relating to the organization, maintenance and employment of all ships in the Pacific Fleet primarily employed In mine laying, mine sweeping, net laying, net tending and degaussing.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oct 31st 1944 36,344

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s score direct hits on a cannery at Tomari Cape on Paramushiru and leave nearby buildings burning; 1 of 2 B-25s hit by AA heads for and safely lands in the USSR. 

INDIA-BURMA SECTOR: The 427th Night Fighter Squadron arrives at Pandaveswar, India from Italy with P-61s (first mission is 23 Nov). 

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army area, IV Corps headquarters returns from India and opens near Imphal with the Indian 19th Division under command about this time.
In the Northern Area Combat Command (NCAC) area, the British 36th Division, against stiffening resistance, reaches Mawlu.

CEYLON: Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia Command (SEAC), having returned to Kandy from meetings with British Prime Minister Winston Churchill in Cairo, Egypt, at or near this time proposes to the Combined Chiefs of Staff that:
(1) Phases 1 and 2 of Operation CAPITAL (the attack across the Chindwin River to Mandalay, Burma) be completed;
(2) That Arakan and Akyab, Burma, be cleared (Operations ROMULUS and TALON, respectively) in order to release the main body of XV Corps for use elsewhere;
(3) A forward base on the Kra Isthmus (the narrow neck of the Malay Peninsula in southwester Thailand, between the Bay of Bengal and the Gulf of Thailand) be seized in March 1945;
(4) That Rangoon, Burma, be taken after the 1945 monsoon; and 
(5) That Malaya be invaded regardless of the monsoon. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 P-51s hit shipping targets of opportunity at Swatow and Amoy; about 70 fighters support Chinese ground forces by pounding positions in the Lungling area; 4 B-25s and 12 P-40s bomb a railroad bridge at Pengpu. 
Major General Albert C. Wedemeyer assumes command of U.S. Forces, China Theater (USFCT) and Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-shek His primary task is to conduct air operations from China, with logistical support from the India-Burma Theater.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Buram, 60+ P-47s attack occupied areas and supply areas at Namun, Bhamo, and Nakang, and railroad bridges, locomotive shelters, and rolling stock along the Kyaikthin-Naba line; 2 B-25s attack targets of opportunity from Katha to Bhamo along the Irrawaddy River.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 31 Oct/l Nov a B-24 on a snooper mission from Saipan Island bombs Iwo Jima.

EAST INDIES: On Halmahara Island, Netherlands East Indies, USAAF East Air Forces P-47s and A-20s bomb Kairatoe Airfield and Sahoe village B-25s and P-40s hit Loloda and Soasioe. P-47s and A-20s bomb Kairatoe Airfield and Saharoe village on Celebes Island. B-25s and P-40s hit Loloda and Soasioe in the Moluccas Islands. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force P-38s and A-20s, concentrating on airfields, attack Samate, Jefman and Sagan Aerodrome, and Doom Island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarines sink two Japanese vessels:
- At 1700 hours, USS Seahorse sinks a sampan about 211 nautical miles SSW of Osaka, Honshu, Japan, in position 31.19N, 134.13E.
- At 2200 hours, USS Rasher sinks a tanker in the Celebes Sea about 245 nautical miles W of Manado, Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, in position 01.25N, 120.46E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army’s XXIV Corps area, the 96th Infantry Division is mopping up the Catmon Hill sector. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, starts from Abuyog toward Baybay.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 170, OCTOBER 31, 1944
A conservative recapitulation of enemy aircraft losses during the past two months from August 30 to the present, reported by the Third and Seventh Fleets (the latter operating under General MacArthur) shows that 1,462 planes were shot down in the air and 1,132 destroyed on the ground, making a grand total of 2,594 destroyed by Pacific Fleet carrier aircraft. In addition, 252 planes were probably destroyed or damaged. Our own losses during this period were approximately 300 carrier planes, with pilot and aircrew losses considerably less because of rescue operations which saved many lives.
The enemy suffered its greatest losses during the following periods: September 9 24 in Philippines by Third Fleet, shot down, 362; destroyed on ground, 584.
October 10 16 in Nansei Shoto Islands, Philippines, and Formosa by Third Fleet, shot down, 528; destroyed on ground, 304; damaged, 59.
October 17 18 in Philippines by Third Fleet, shot down, 55; destroyed on ground, 31; damaged, 55.
October 22 27 in second battle Philippine Sea, by Third and Seventh Fleets, shot down, 392; destroyed on ground, 31; damaged, 20.
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed shipping in Chichi Jima Harbor in the Bonins on October 28 (West Longitude Date). Other Liberators bombed barges at Haha Jima on the same day.
Search planes of Fleet Air Wing One carried out strafing and bombing attacks on five small cargo ships at Kita Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. One of the ships was sunk, one was badly damaged and one was set ablaze.
On October 28 Corsair fighters of Marine Air Wing Two strafed Instal¬lations at Rota Island. Antiaircraft fire was intense. The next day Corsairs again bombed Rota, hitting the airfield; while Thunderbolts of the Seventh Air Force bombed Pagan Island.
Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed the airfield and gun positions on Yap Island on October 27 and 28. Corsair fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed barges at Yap on October 28. Antiaircraft fire was meager.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nov 1st 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, a B-24 on an armed weather mission bombs Otomari Cape.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, about 70 fighters again support Chinese ground forces in the Lungling area; 13 fighters strafe river, road, and rail traffic from Kunghsien to Loyang; the detachments of the 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), operating from Kweilin and Liuchow with B-25s, return to base at Yang Tong; the detachment of the 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Nanning with P-51s, returns to base at Kunming.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ fighter-bombers knock out the bridge at Panghkam, slightly damage bridges in the Wingkang and Kawnghka area, hit railroad targets of opportunity between Indaw and Naba, attack Japanese positions near Bhamo, Si-in, Hantet, and Shwegu, and bomb the towns of Loiwing and Lagaw; 9 B-25s damage bridge approaches at Hsenwi, Namhkai, and Kawnghka. The elements of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Hsinching and Pengshan with F-7s, return to the detachment base at Changyi (squadron is based at Guskhara).

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 B-24s from Guam attack shipping NE of Iwo Jima. 12 B-24s escorting a US Navy photo aircraft over Iwo Jima and Haha Jima and Chichi Jima bomb airfields, a warehouse, and shipping. P-47s from Saipan strafe Pagan. During the night of 1/2 Nov a B-24 on a snooper mission from Saipan Island bombs Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Noemfoor to Morotai. During Nov 44: - HQ V Bomber Command and HQ V Fighter Command move from Owi, Schouten Islands to Leyte Island, Philippine Islands.- HQ 2d Combat Cargo Group and the 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th Combat Cargo Squadrons arrive on Biak Island off New Guinea from the US with C-46s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s and B-25s pound Namlea Airfield on Buroe Island in the Moluccas Islands.

JAPAN: The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XXI Bomber Command dispatches a Boeing F-13A Superfortress (photo reconnaissance B-29) from Saipan to fly a reconnaissance mission over Tokyo at 32,000 feet. This aircraft, named "Tokyo Rose," is the first U.S. aircraft to fly over Tokyo since the Doolittle raid of 18 April 1942. The crew takes over 700 photographs in 35 minutes.

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Far East Air Forces A-20s and B-25s hit Babo Airfield in Dutch New Guinea.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In Leyte Gulf at about 1341 hours local, a "Val" sinks destroyer USS Abner Read about 34 nautical miles SSE of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands in position 10.47N, 125.22E. A bomb from the raider drops down one of the destroyer's stacks and explodes in her after engine room.
The plane, in the meantime, comes down diagonally across the main deck, setting fire to the entire after section. The ship loses water pressure and this makes fire fighting efforts impossible. At 1352 hours, a tremendous internal explosion occurs, causing her to list about 10 degrees to starboard and to sink by the stern. At 1415 hours Abner Read rolls over on her starboard side and sinks stern first. Destroyers quickly came to the aid of survivors and rescued all but 22 members of the ship's crew. Japanese kamikazes and horizontal bombers damage five destroyers in Leyte Gulf, USS Anderson, Claxton, Ammen, Bush and Killen. Allied submarines sink five Japanese ships:
- At 0500 hours in the South China Sea, USS Atule attacks Japanese convoy, and sinks a transport about 233 nautical miles ESE of the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, in position 20.09N, 117.38E.
- At 0800 hours in the Mindoro Strait, South China Sea, USS Blackfin attacks a Japanese convoy, and sinks an auxiliary vessel and a transport about 58 nautical miles WNWof San Jose, Mindoro, Philippine Islands, in position 12.54N, 120.10E.
- At 0900 hours in the Mindoro Strait, South China Sea, USS Ray sinks a merchant tanker about 58 nautical miles WNW of San Jose, Mindoro, Philippine Islands, in position 12.57N, 120.12E. The sub later lands men and supplies on west coast of Mindoro.
- In the Banda Sea, HMS/M Storm (P 233) sinks a schooner about 94 nautical miles E of Makassar, Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, in position 04.56S, 120.59E.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte Island, the Japanese land 2,000 reinforcements at Ormoc. The defenders are composed of the 35th Army commanded by Lieutenant General SUZUKI Sosaku. The original 16th Division has been reinforced by the 30th and 102nd Divisions.
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, the 34rh Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, executes a wide flanking movement through Tuba and continues along the Jaro-Carigara road and finds that the Japanese have withdrawn hastily; by the end of day, the regiment is within 1,000 yards of Sagkanan. As plans for a concerted assault on Carigara are being made, the Japanese begin an undetected withdrawal from the town toward the hills near Limon. In the XXIV Corps area, 96th Infantry Division completes mop up of entire Catmon Hill area.Japanese Navy bombers fly two large predawn attacks, crater Tacloban Airfield and damage three cargo vessels.

USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb airfields at Cebu City on Cebu Island and Alicante on Negros Island and supply dumps at Del Monte on Mindanao Island; fighter- bombers hit Bacolod, Alicante, and Carolina Airfields on Negros Island; P-47s attack shipping and shore targets during a sweep over the Sulu Archipelago.
Major Thomas B. McGuire, Jr. shoots down a Tojo fighter over Tacloban, Leyte. This is his 25th victory.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 171, NOVEMBER 1, 1944
In the second Battle of the Philippine Sea, October 22 27 (West Longitude Date), several United States ships of the Third and Seventh Fleets (the latter operating under the command of General MacArthur) were damaged. The names of these ships will not be made public, nor will the extent and amount of damage be announced at the present time. Such information would be of value to the enemy in estimating accurately the size of our Naval forces operating in Philippine waters and what ships are available for immediate action.
Mitchell bombers of the Eleventh Air Force bombed Paramushiru in the Northern Kuriles on October 30, setting buildings afire and damaging several small craft. Antiaircraft fire was inaccurate and all planes returned.
A single Navy search plane bombed the airfield at Iwo Jima on October 29. Antiaircraft fire was not encountered.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed personnel areas on Rota Island on October 30. Antiaircraft fire was meager.
Seventh Air Force Liberators on October 29 dropped bombs on the airfield at Yap Island, causing fires and explosions. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing also bombed the airstrip and set a fuel dump ablaze.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on October 29 strafed targets on Babelthuap Island in the Northern Palau Islands and sank two barges.
Seventh Air Force Mitchells bombed the airstrip and gun installations on Nauru Island on October 30.
Enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands were bombed in neutralization raids on October 29 and 30.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nov 2nd 1944

ALASKA: In the Kurile Islands, 4 B-24s bomb Suribachi on Paramushiru Island and Onnekotan Island; 4 B-25s on a photo and offensive sweep bomb targets at Torishima Island and Hayakegawa setting fire to 15 buildings, including a cannery.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over SW and SE China and N French Indochina attack targets of opportunity in the Lungling and Mangshih, China area, knock out bridge at Dara, Thailand and hit Nantingshun and Pinglo, China; in China, the fighter- bombers also damage 4 factories at Kweilin, hit tanks and troop concentrations N of town, attack targets of opportunity near Pinglo, Tahsu and E of Yungfu, and the airfield, barracks, town area, and trains at Gia Lam, French Indochina. In China, the 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), moves from Yang Tong to Yangkai with B-25s; the detachment of the 491st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), operating from Liuchow with B-25s, returns to base at Yangkai.

10th AF: In Burma, 80+ P-47s hit a variety of targets; the fighter-bombers bomb a bridge at Ho-hko, support ground forces at Myothit, bomb supply dumps at Namdaungmawn, personnel and supply areas at Naungletgyi and Mawtaung, knock out a bridge at Meza, hit nearby railroad cars, attack airfields at Nawnghkio and Sinlanzu and strike boats and boxcars S of Katha; 8 B-25s knock out 2 bridges at Tangon and Tantabin; a single B-25 bombs Indaw; transports fly 268 sorties to forward areas;
HQ Tenth AF moves from New Delhi, India to Myitkyina. In India, the 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, based at Asansol, India with P-47s, sends a detachment to operate from Cox's Bazar; the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, arrives at Sylhet from the US with C-47s.
BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, the Indian 5th Division reduces the Japanese strongpoint, known as Vital Corner, below Tiddim, with assistance of air and artillery bombardment.

7th AF: 11 Saipan Island, Mariana Islands-based B-24s bomb Chichi Jima Island; 3 from Guam Island, on armed reconnaissance, hit Marcus Island in the North Pacific Ocean.

20th AF: 17 Mariana Islands-based B-29s bomb the submarine pens on Dublon Island, Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands.

[SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)] The 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, arrives at Tacloban from Biak Island with B-25s; the 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, arrives at Dulag from Biak with P-38s. The 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), arrives on Morotai Island from Guadalcanal Island, Solomon Islands with B-25s and F-5s (detachments are operating from Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands and Sansapor).

EAST INDIES: During the night of 2/3 November, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Makassar on Celebes Island, concentrating on the wharf area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: With the clearance of the entire Leyte Valle, the U.S. Sixth Army completes the second phase of the battle for Leyte Island. In the X Corps area, the 1st Cavalry and 24th Infantry Divisions forces converge on undefended Cangara, near the northern entrance to Ormoc Valley, and make contact. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division relieves the 17th Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, in the vicinity of Dagami and engages the Japanese west of Dagami. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, reaches Baybay, on the coast, at 2200 hours. 
USAAF Far East Air Force B-24s over Ormoc Bay, Leyte Island, attack a Japanese convoy, sinking an army cargo ships; P-38s hit smaller shipping in Ormoc Bay, strafe vehicles from Ormoc to Valencia on Mindanao Island, and bomb San Enrique; on Mindanao Island. B-25s attack Matina, Libby, Davao and Likanan Airfields.
(USN) Patrol planes of the 7th Fleet attack Caldera Point Seaplane Base. Several of the Japanese seaplanes receive direct hits, others were damaged.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: As weather conditions improve in the Palau Islands, the 323d Infantry Regiment of the 81st Infantry Division opens an attack to complete the reduction of the Umurbrogol Pocket on Peleliu Island but makes little headway.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 172, NOVEMBER 2, 1944
A single enemy PT boat on the night of October 26 (west Longitude Date) attempted to attack one of our beaches on Peleliu Island in the Southern Palaus where cargo unloading was in process. A torpedo is thought to have been launched but it did no damage. There were a few personnel casualties, however, from enemy machine gun fire from the vessel. The PT boat was sunk as it tried to escape northward.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed shipping installations and oil storage areas on Koror Island in the Northern Palaus on October 30. A second group of Corsairs hit trucks and barges at Babelthuap Island on the same day.
The airfield at Yap Island was bombed and strafed by Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on October 30.
A single Navy search Liberator bombed targets on Iwo Jima through meager antiaircraft fire on October 30.
Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts strafed installations and gun positions on Pagan Island on October 31.
Neutralization raids against enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands continued on October 30.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nov 3rd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 69 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over E Burma, SW and SE China, and N French Indochina hit targets of opportunity in the Lungling, China area, damage a railroad bridge S of Lashio, Burma, hit the town of Mangshih, China and destroy a nearby warehouse. In China, the fighter-bombers hit the town areas and docks at Takhing and Tengyun, attack troops in the Mosun area, destroy 2 Japanese
fighters near Amoy, hit trains at Hongay, French Indochina, and bomb areas on Hainan Island.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s, supported by 18 P-47s, hit Nawnghkio Airfield; a single B-25 attacks targets of opportunity between Myitkyina and Lashio; 90+ fighter-bombers attack bridges, enemy forces, town areas and numerous targets of opportunity at and Hinlong, China and Kawngmu, Namhai, Tonlon, Ho-hko, Namhsum, Hkusan, Hkawngwa, Wingkang, Namhkam, and S of Mansi. Tenth AF transports fly 240+ sorties to forward areas.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): 49 B-29s, operating from rear bases in the Calcutta, India area, bomb the Malagon railroad yards in Burma; almost as many others hit alternate targets.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 B-24s from Guam pound shipping at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. 34 P-47s from Saipan bomb and strafe Pagan. B-24s from Saipan continue armed reconnaissance and snooper missions over Marcus and Iwo Jima.

MARIANA ISLANDS: Japanese aircraft attack air facilities on Saipan and Tinian as part of a series of strikes on this area from which B-29s missions against the Japanese home islands are launched.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]; HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group moves from Biak Island to Leyte Island; the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak to Dulag but the air echelon operates from Tacloban, Leyte Island with P-40s. A-20s and B-25s bomb Babo Airfield on New Guinea. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies during the night of 3/4 November, harassing strikes are flown by USAAF Far East Air Forces aircraft to airfields on the northeast peninsula of Celebes Island, and on Halmahera Island.

NEW GUINEA: USAAF Fifth Air Force A-20s and B-25s bomb Babo Airfield in Dutch New Guinea. Meanwhile in Northeast New Guinea, nine Australian Beauforts bomb targets of opportunity between Niap and Wewak.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Pintado attacks a small detachment of Japanese warships and sinks destroyer HIJMS Akikaze about 243 nautical miles NW of Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands, in position 16.50N, 117.29E.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, Japanese reinforcements moving up the Ormoc Valley are hit with good effect by aircraft. The U.S. Sixth Army Issues an order for a converging drive on Ormoc by the X and XXIV Corps.
In the X Corps area, 34th Infantry Regiment of 24th Infantry Division takes Capoocan with ease and continues toward Pinamopoan until held up by a Japanese strongpoint. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Division, attacks west of Dagami toward ridge, later called Bloody Ridge, moving through a rice paddy, but is so heavily opposed that it withdraws after nightfall. One battalion column advances to Patok and another moves up to reinforce the 1st Battalion. The 1st Battalion withstands a strong counterattack, during the night of 3/4 November.
USAAF Far East Air Force B-25s bomb Alicante Airfield on Negros Island and P-40s hit a highway and oil dump north of Ormoc on Leyte Island.
During the night of 3/4 Nov harassing strikes are flown at airfields in the central Philippine Islands.
Japanese aircraft raid U.S. shipping and airfield facilities at Tacloban, Leyte Island; U.S. freighter SS Matthew P. Deady is crashed by a kamikaze that is engaged with intense antiaircraft fire from the Armed Guard; the explosion of the crashing suicide plane starts a fire in the cargo that threatens the ship. Although firefighting efforts are successful, two Armed Guard sailors (of the 27-man detachment) and 26 troops (of the 300 on board) perish in the attack.
USN Submarine USS Cero lands men and supplies on east coast of Luzon.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 173, NOVEMBER 3, 1944
During the night of November 1 2 (West Longitude Date) nine enemy twin engine bombers, presumably from bases in the Bonins, bombed and strafed Isely Airfield on Saipan and the northern airfield in Tinian. Three of the enemy raiders were shot down, one by night fighter aircraft and two
by antiaircraft guns. Our personnel casualties were four killed and one seriously injured when one of the enemy planes was shot down and crashed on the field. Minor damage was suffered at both airfields.
An enemy reconnaissance sea plane attacked Peleliu Island on October 31 but was shot down by one of our Hellcat night fighters.
One of the Third Fleet carrier groups was attacked by enemy fighters and dive bombers on November 1, inflicting some damage to several ships and light personnel casualties. Six enemy planes were destroyed by antiaircraft fire and four others were shot down by our aircraft.
Eleventh Air Force Mitchell bombers dropped fragmentation and incendiary bombs on Paramushiru on October 31. One of our planes was attacked by five enemy fighters but is reported to have landed safely.
Seventh Air Force Army Liberators and Navy search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One teamed up to hit enemy positions in the Volcano Islands and the Bonins on October 31. Airfields at Chichi Jima and Iwo Jima were bombed, shipping at Iwo Jima was attacked, and buildings at Haha Jima were hit. Antiaircraft fire was intense. Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed four cargo ships at Chichi Jima on November 1, scoring several direct hits. One ship was sunk, one was left burning while the other two were damaged. Seventh Air Force Liberators also bombed shipping in the harbor at Haha Jima on the same day.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing set barges afire at Babel¬thuap Island in the Northern Palaus on October 31. Corsairs also bombed the airfield at Yap Island.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed enemy targets on Rota Island on October 31. On November 1 targets on Rota were again strafed by Corsairs while Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts launched rockets against supply dumps on Pagan Island.

CINCPAC PRESS RELEASE NO. 617, NOVEMBER 3, 1944
Rear Admiral Walden L. Ainsworth, USN. of Wonalancet, N. H., has assumed command as Commander Cruisers and Commander Destroyers, Pacific Fleet, Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, USN, Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas, announced today.
Rear Admiral Ainsworth succeeds Rear Admiral James L. Kauffman, USN, of Miami Beach, Fla., who has been assigned another sea command. Before taking over his new post, Rear Admiral Ainsworth was commander of a cruiser division.
A veteran campaigner, the flag officer has commanded numerous task forces in the Pacific since the outbreak of war. With one exception, he participated in every major naval action in the South Pacific area since December, 1942. Units under his command have engaged in most of the recent combat in the Western Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nov 4th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s strike the airfield, buildings, and offshore shipping at Suribachi and Kurabu on Paramushiru Island.

ZONE OF INTERIOR: The first report is received of a Japanese balloon SW of San Pedro, California; the US Navy recovers some apparatus, envelope, and rigging.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 34 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s attack road traffic and other targets of opportunity in the Mangshih and Lungling areas; 4 P-38s bomb the pass near Menghsu, blocking the highway.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 17 P-47s pound Shwebo Airfield while 6 others bomb stores of guns and ammunition at Mong Yaw.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 Saipan Island-based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima airfields; 2 others, on shipping reconnaissance, bomb Naha Jima. 2 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Guam Island bomb Marcus Island. 16 P-47s bomb landing strip on Pagan. The 316th Troop Carrier Squadron, VI Air Service Area Command, arrives at Kahuku AAB, Hawaii from the US with C-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Philippine Islands, B-24s pound Alicante Airfield on Negros Island; the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, arrives at Dulag from Biak with F-5s. The detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), ceases operating from Sansapor with F-5s and returns to base on Morotai.

RAAF - Lost on a anti-shipping sweep is B-25D Mitchell A47-8.

BURMA: The British 5th Indian Division captures Kennedy Peak.

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: US forces advance west of Dagami, Leyte.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN Submarine Operations:
1100: USS TAUTOG sinks sub chaser at 06-10S, 155-25E.
2200: USS Seawolf sinks a civilian cargo ship at 21-00 N, 113-05 E.
1600: USS SAILFISH sinks the destroyer HARUKAZE at 20-10 N, 121-43 E, in Luzon Strait.
1900: USS RAY sinks an armed transport at 15-55 N, 119-44 E.

U.S.A.: Field Marshal Sir John Dill, the head of the British Inter-Service Mission to Washington, dies. Dill was a Corps commander (1 Corps) in the BEF and rose to be (Chief of the Imperial General Staff). He was renowned as a brilliant staff officer, but struck down by illness from the end of 1941, hence the sideline to Washington where he died.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 174, NOVEMBER 4, 1944
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed targets on Yap Island and in the Northern Palaus on November 1 (West Longitude Date). Two small cargo ships were heavily damaged near Babelthuap, while barges and trucks were destroyed at both Babelthuap and Yap.
Seventh Air Force Thunderbolts bombed Pagan Island on November 2, destroying a twin engine bomber as it neared the airfield. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed gun emplacements at Rota Island on the same day.
Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed the airstrip and installations at Marcus Island on November 1, repeating the attack the next day.
A single PBY of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Nauru Island on the night of November 1 2. Antiaircraft fire was inaccurate.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued to neutralize enemy held positions in the Marshall Islands on November 2.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nov 5th 1944 36,352

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s abort an offensive sweep off Suribachi on Paramushiru Island due to intense shore fire; 4 more B-25s fly armed reconnaissance over Shimushu Island and at deck level bomb Torishima Island targets; of 4 fighters intercepting the B-25s, 1 is downed; 4 B-24s bomb Onnekotan and Matsuwa Islands; 3 more B-24s bomb Katalka naval base on Shimushu Island, starting fires; 7 fighters intercept and the B-24s down 1.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 49 P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s attack storage facilities and other targets of opportunity around Wanling, Burma and Mangshih, Chefang, and Kweihsien; the 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yangkai, sends a detachment to operate from Yunnani with B-25s; the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves from Madhaiganj, India to Chengtu with P-61s (detachment begin operating from Kunming during the month).

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 70 P-47s attack Lashio Airfield, hit gun positions on Kyundaw Island, bomb the Kanbalu marshalling yard, hit targets of opportunity along the Naba-Wuntho railroad
and on the Burma Road and bomb the town of Namhpakka and the Lasai area; 28 other P-47s maintain patrols S of Myitkyina; transports fly 300+ sorties carrying men, equipment and supplies to various forward areas.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS: 53 of 76 B-29 bombers dispatched from the Calcutta area attacked Singapore naval base putting the King George VI Dock (one of the world's best dry docks) out of operation for 3 months. Two B-29 bombers were lost and among the missing aircrew was Col. Ted S. Faulkner, the 468th BG commanding officer’ in the B-29 "Lethal Lady", which went down at sea, but the search parties only managed to find some empty rafts without the survivors. Seven B-29 bombers from the 58th BW attack the Pangkalanbrandan refinery on Sumatra when they were unable to reach their primary target at Singapore.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Guam Island hit shipping in the Bonin and, during an armed reconnaissance mission, bomb Marcus.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 24 Mariana Islands based B-29s bomb 2 Iwo Jima Island airfields, starting tactical operations against the island in preparation for the US invasion in Feb 45.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group arrives on Leyte Island from Biak Island. The ground echelons of the 35th and 36th Fighter Squadrons, 8th Fighter Group, move from Morotai to Dulag (air echelon continues to operate P-38s from Morotai).

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 s hit the town of Bima and Waingapoe Bay shipping on Soembawa Island in the Lesser Sunda Islands. B-25s and fighter-bombers strike airfields, troop concentrations, and communications targets throughout the Halmahera Island area and northeastern peninsula of Celebes Island. Fighter-bombers and A-20s hit Amahai and targets of opportunity on a small island, south of Ceram.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, almost 50 Far East Air Forces A-20s, supporting ground forces, blast installations in Sarmi, New Guinea area.

PACIFIC OCEAN: A U.S. Navy patrol boat spots a Japanese Fugo balloon bomb floating on the water 66 nautical miles SW of San Pedro, California. The Navy recovers some apparatus, envelope, and rigging. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 1st Cavalry Division begins a prolonged program of patrolling in the central mountains. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division continues an attack on Bloody Ridge after artillery preparation and, with assistance of a company of tanks, is reducing the Japanese positions there. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and P-40s attack airfields and barges in the central Philippine Islands. 
USN Task Force 38 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) begins two days of carrier strikes on Luzon, targeting Japanese aircraft, airfields, and shipping. Task Group (TG) 38.3 attacks warships and auxiliaries in Manila Bay, where planes from the aircraft carriers USS Lexington and Essex, and small aircraft carrier USS Langley sink heavy cruiser HIJMS Nachi 5 nautical miles west of Corregidor Island. F6F Hellcats from TG 38.3 sink Patrol Boat No.107 [ex-U.S. tug USS Genessee] off Lubang Island. Navy carrier-based planes (TG 38.3 hitting targets in Manila Bay, TG 38.1 targets off Santa Cruz) damage destroyer HIJMS Akebono and escort destroyer HIJMS Okinawa, landing ship HIJMS T.111, a motor sailship and two cargo ships. During Japanese retaliatory air strikes on the aircraft carrier USS Lexington located about 202 nautical miles ENE of Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands, a flaming Japanese plane crashes near her island, destroying most of the island structure and spraying fire in all directions. Within 20 minutes major blazes are under control, and she is able to continue normal flight actions. Between 0625 and 1700 hours, carrier-based fighters shoot down 97 Japanese aircraft at sea and over Luzon, especially near Clark Field.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 175, NOVEMBER 5, 1944
Liberators of the Seventh Air Force attacked enemy shipping in Chichi Jima Harbor in the Bonin Islands on November 2 (West Longitude Date). Targets included two destroyers, one large transport, four medium transports and four small transports. Other Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed a large enemy transport at Haha Jima on November 2. Land objectives at Haha Jima were attacked by Liberators the next day.
A Navy search Liberator attacked Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on November 2. Seventh Air Force Liberators bombed the airstrip on Iwo Jima on November 3. Two grounded enemy planes were destroyed and one probably destroyed. Six to eight Japanese fighters were seen in the air but did not attack our planes. Five Liberators were damaged by intense antiaircraft fire.
Koror Island in the Northern Palaus was heavily attacked by Seventh Air Force Liberators on November 2. Large fires were started and explosions were observed.
Thunderbolts and Liberators of the Seventh Air Force damaged the air¬field on Pagan Island in the Marianas on November 2 and 3. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed enemy installations on Rota Island on November 3.
Yap was hit by Seventh Air Force Liberators on November 2.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nov 6th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 4 B-25s bomb Torishima Island, score a hit on a large building, sink two nearby barges, and probably hit other shipping targets; about 20 fighters intercept, downing 1 B-25; the B-25s claim 3 victories.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 P-40s pound the Mangshih and Lungling areas; 15 others hit buildings and other targets of opportunity at Wanling, Burma and around Chefang and Kweihsien; the detachment of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Liuchow with F-5s, returns to base at Kunming.

CHINA: The Japanese threat to Kunming, which is besieged, is by now a matter of serious concern to the U.S. Army’s China Theater headquarters. 

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the 64th Regiment of the Chinese 22d Division crosses the Irrawaddy River and overcomes light opposition in Shwegugale. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): AAF, India-Burma Sector, China- Burma-India Theater is redesignated AAF, India-Burma Theater. In Burma, 70+ P-47s, sweep airfields at Anisakan, Onbauk, Shwebo, Kin, and Kawlin; destroy and damage bridges at Hinlong, China and Wingkang; bomb the town of Mawtaung and marshalling yard at Kanbalu; hit boxcars at Wuntho and Meza, boats along the Irrawaddy River from Katha to Twinnge, and attack several scattered targets of opportunity; 28 P-47s fly combat patrols S of Myitkyina; 8 B-25s bomb the military area at Namun and supply dump at Mansi; large-scale transport operations continue; the 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Tamu to Yazagyo with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan bomb shipping at Okimura and Higashi-minato and hit Ani Jima. During the night of 6/7 Nov a snooper mission is flown over Iwo Jima airfields; the dispersal areas and runways are bombed. Beginning on this date and continuing through 24 Dec 44, B-24s on Saipan Island fly 24 missions to lay 170 mines in several anchorages throughout the Bonin Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 822d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th BG (Medium), moves from Biak to Morotai with B-25s.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: Twenty three Australian Beauforts attack Japanese positions in the Wide Bay area on New Britain Island. 

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: The blockading of the Nanpo Shoto region, which includes the Bonin and Volcano Islands, by mining begins as Project MIKE commences. USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s, fly from Guam and stage through Isely Field, Saipan, where the mines are loaded and fuel tanks topped off. The B-24s lay 10 mines off Chichi Jima. Continuing through 24 December 1944, B-24s on Saipan fly 24 missions to lay 170 mines in several anchorages throughout the Bonin Islands. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Malili on Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies. 
Australian B-25s sink a Japanese auxiliary submarine chaser off Soemba Island, Netherlands East Indies. 
USN submarine USS Gurnard lays mines off western Borneo. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte Island, the X Corps is ordered by Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, to drive as quickly as possible down Highway 2 to secure Ormoc. The 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, probes Breakneck Ridge in preparation for an attack southward. Forward elements of the 3d Battalion are forced back to beach near Colasian by intense Japanese fire. The 1st Battalion attempts in vain to get into position to support assault on Breakneck Ridge. In XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division clears all but isolated pockets on Bloody Ridge, despite well-prepared Japanese positions. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 strike the airfields at Lahug on Cebu Island and Fabrica on Negros Island while fighter-bombers attack Palompon on Leyte Island, a bridge north of Valencia on Mindanao Island, and barges in Ormoc Bay, Leyte Island. 
Carrier-based aircraft of USN Task Force 38 resumes strikes against Luzon; Task Group 38.3 planes sink a Japanese transport in Silanguin Bay while aircraft from aircraft carrier USS Ticonderoga, in TG 38.3, sink a tanker previously damaged by submarine USS Flier on 13 June 1944, in Mariveles harbor. In two days of attacks, TF 38 aircraft have destroyed an estimated 400 Japanese aircraft, mostly on the ground, with the loss of 25 USN aircraft. 

UNITED STATES: Presidential and Congressional elections are held today:
- In the Presidential race, the Democratic Party candidates, President Franklin D. Roosevelt and Harry S. Truman, defeat the Republican candidates, Governor Thomas E. Dewey and John W. Bricker. Dewey carries 12 states, Roosevelt carries the other 36. Roosevelt wins an unprecedented fourth term with 53.5 percent of the popular vote and 81.4 percent of the Electoral College vote (432 versus 99).
- In the Senate contests, no seats change hands. The Democrats still control the Senate with 57 of 96 seats.
- In the House of Representatives contests, the Democrats gain 21 seats, the Republicans lose 19 and the independents lose two. The Democrats control the House with 243 of 435 seats.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 176, NOVEMBER 6, 1944
Catching the enemy apparently by surprise, carrier‑based Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver dive bombers of the Third Fleet bombed airfields, shipping and ground installations in Southern Luzon on November 4 (West Longitude Date). Preliminary reports show that much damage was done in Manila Harbor, and at five airfields in the vicinity.
Over Clark Field our fighters were intercepted by 80 enemy planes, of which 58 were shot down. Enemy air opposition became less effective during the remainder of the day, but an additional 25 enemy interceptors were shot down over other targets. Five more enemy planes were shot down in the vicinity of Third Fleet carriers and three more were destroyed by our night fighters over Clark Field. More than 100 planes on the ground were also destroyed during the operation. Our losses have not yet been reported.
Over Manila there was only light opposition. Shipping in the Harbor was heavily bombed, with preliminary reports showing the following results one heavy cruiser burning and left in a sinking condition from several bomb and torpedo hits. One light cruiser damaged. Three destroyers damaged. Several cargo ships damaged. One subchaser sunk (off Lubang Island).
At Clark Field, oil storage areas, shops, and hangars were bombed and set afire. At Batangas Field, Lipa Field, Lagaspi Field, and Lubang Field, ground installations were heavily damaged.
Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four strafed targets at Tori Shima, an island east of Paramushiru in the Kuriles on November 4. Eleven aggressive enemy fighters intercepted our planes and shot one of them down. Eleventh Air Force Liberators bombed installations at Kurabu Zaki on the southern tip of Paramushiru and started several fires. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed two 180 foot enemy transports at Chichi Jima in the Bonin Islands on November 4. Results were not observed. Other Liberators hit Haha Jima on the same day. Our planes were intercepted by two enemy fighters, one of which was damaged.
Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing One attacked targets on Koror Island in the Northern Palau Islands on November 3. On November 4, Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed and strafed airfields on Babelthuap Island and started fires in the Northern Palau Islands. Other Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing strafed the airstrip on Yap Island.
Ventura search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Wake Island on November 1. Enemy defense installations and airstrips were attacked. Anti*aircraft fire damaged two Venturas, but none of our pilots or crewmen was injured. There was no enemy air opposition.
Seventh Air Force Liberators attacked air defenses and enemy shipping at Marcus Island on November 3 and 4. Two Liberators were damaged by anti*aircraft fire.
Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Nauru on Novem*ber 4. One small explosion was observed. Enemy antiaircraft fire was intense but inaccurate. A single Catalina of Fleet Air Wing Two attacked Nauru the night of November 4.
Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids on the Marshall Islands on November 4.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nov 7th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s bomb the railroad yards at Yuncheng; 2 B-25s and 21 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s hit targets of opportunity around Wanling, Burma and Mangshih, Chefang, and Lungling; HQ 68th Composite Wing moves from Liuchow to Luliang; the air echelon of the 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 23d Fighter Group), ceases operating from Liuchow and returns to base at Chengkung with P-51s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 80+ P-47s hit gun positions, supply areas, and troops at Bhamo, Pintin, and in the vicinity of Myazedi, bomb airfields at Kawlin, Shwebo, and Onbauk, hit a fuel dump near
Panghkam road junction, attack railroad targets of opportunity between Indaw and Shwebo, and targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River between Bhamo and Katha; 28 other P-47s maintain overlapping patrols over the area S of Myitkyina; transports fly 260+ sorties to forward areas.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, Shwegu falls to the Chinese 22d Division, which is ordered to garrison it with the 64th Regiment while attacking with the 65th and 66th Regiments toward Man-tha. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Guam strike Iwo Jima and during an armed reconnaissance flight, bomb AA positions on Marcus. P-47s strafe the airfield on Pagan during the early morning and follow up with rocket and strafing runs later in the morning.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 89th Bombardment Squadron, 3d Bombardment Group, moves from Hollandia to Dulag with A-20s. On Celebes Island, B-25s hit Tanamon, Mapanget, and Langoan. The 4th Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (Mapping and Charting) (attached to Thirteenth AF), arrives at Hollandia from the US with F-7s (the squadron will begin mapping of the SW and W Pacific in Dec 44).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s and B-25s hit Mandai Airfield on Celebes Island, and Tanamon, Mapanget, and Langoan. On Halmahera Island, B-25ls and fighter-bombers hit Galela, Miti, and Kaoe Airfields. In sweeps over Boeroe (Buroe) Island west of Ceram and Ceram Island, small groups of B-25s and P-38s hit runways and small shipping. B-24s bomb Raba Estate in the Sunda Islands. 

JAPAN: Richard Sorge, a half-Russian, half-German Soviet spy, who had used the cover of a German journalist to report on Germany and Japan for the Soviet Union, is hanged by his Japanese captors. After serving in the German Army in World War I, he joined Germany's Communist Party in 1919, traveling to the USSR in 1924. His first major assignment for Soviet intelligence was in the late 1920s, when he was sent to China to organize a spy ring. Returning to Germany, he joined the Nazi Party in 1933 to perfect his cover as a loyal German. He proceeded to develop a reputation as a respected journalist working for the Frankfurter Zeitung, finally convincing his editors to send him to Tokyo as a foreign correspondent in the mid-1930s. Once in Japan, Sorge proceeded once again to create a spy ring, which included an adviser to the Japanese cabinet and an American communist, who was also working for Soviet intelligence as Sorge's interpreter. Sorge had so successfully ingratiated himse
lf with the German diplomatic community in Japan that he was allowed to work out of the German embassy, giving him access to confidential files. At the same time, he also befriended Japanese government officials, attempting to convince them not to go to war with the Soviet Union. In May 1941, Sorge reported back to Moscow that Hitler was planning an invasion of the Soviet Union, and that 170 divisions were preparing to invade on 20 June, but Stalin ignored the warning. Sorge was also able to report, in August 1941, that Japan had plans to attack targets in the South Pacific, not in the Soviet Union. This enabled Stalin to remove troops from the Manchurian border, freeing them up for when the Germans finally invaded, as there would be no "eastern front." But Sorge's brilliant spy career came to an end on 18 October 1941, when Japanese counterintelligence exposed his operation and he was arrested, along with 34 members of his ring. In 1964, he is officially declared a Hero of 
the Soviet Union. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: After 1700 hours, the USN submarine USS Greenling sinks a civilian tanker and an armed transport about 44 nautical miles E of Hamamatsu, Honshu, Japan, in position 34.34N, 138.35E.
USN submarine USS Albacore is sunk by a mine about 20 nautical miles E of Hakodate, Hokkaido, Japan, in position 41.49N, 141.11E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, the X Corps begins a southward drive on Ormoc along Highway 2. The 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, reinforced by the 3d Battalion of the 19th Infantry Regiment, attacks toward the spur of the ridge 400 yards to its front after massed fire on the Japanese positions but cannot take it; they establish a night perimeters at the edge of Breakneck Ridge. The 19th Infantry Regiment, advances toward Hill 1525, about 2,600 yards southeast of Limon, in support of the 21st Infantry Regiment's attack, but halts far east of objective. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division, with all 3 battalions in the assault, continues their attack on Bloody Ridge, overrunning Japanese positions and killing an estimated 474 Japanese.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and fighter-bombers hit Fabrica, Alicante (Escalente) and Bacalod (Bacolod) Airfields on Negros Island, and Opon Airfield on Cebu, Island; shipping at various central Philippine Islands locations, and communications and supply targets at Tambuco, Ormoc, and Palompon on Leyte Island, Valencia on Mindanao Island, and other areas. P-38s and B-25s hit Del Monte Airfield on Mindanao Island and targets of opportunity in Macajalar Bay on Mindanao Island.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 177, NOVEMBER 7, 1944
Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver dive bombers of the Third Fleet on November 5, (West Longitude Date) continued attacks on Southern Luzon which had been begun the previous day. Preliminary reports show that additional heavy damage was inflicted upon the enemy's air strength, shipping and ground installations by our airmen on the second day of the operation.
In addition to the 191 planes destroyed on November 4 (as previously announced in communiqué No. 176), an additional 249 enemy aircraft were destroyed on the ground and in the air on November 5. Many others were damaged on the ground by strafing. A recapitulation of the number of enemy aircraft destroyed in the two day strike totals 440; with 113 of these having been shot down in the air and 327 destroyed on the ground. The largest con¬centrations of enemy planes were found at Nichols Field, Clark Field and Nielson Field, Lipa Field, Tarlac Field, Bamban Field and Mabalacat Field. Figures on our own losses are not yet available.
Heavy damage was inflicted upon enemy ground installations during the attack on November 5. Three oil storage areas were set ablaze at the North Clark Field; fire resulted from a tremendous explosion at the Northeast Clark Field; a railway engine and five tank cars were destroyed north of Malvar.
Shipping in Manila Harbor was again brought under aerial attack on November 5, and the following damage was inflicted on this day:
Three cargo ships sunk 
One oil tanker sunk
One destroyer probably sunk 
Two destroyers damaged
Two destroyer escorts damaged 
One trawler damaged
Several cargo ships damaged (making a total of 14 cargo ships damaged for the two day strike)
A single Liberator of the Eleventh Army Air Force bombed three small transports off the northeast coast of Onekotan Island on November 5. Other Eleventh Air Force Liberators also bombed the island the same day. In a running battle with seven enemy fighters the Liberators shot down one plane and probably destroyed another. Two Liberators were damaged. A single Liberator also bombed Otomari, south of Onekotan. Results were unobserved. Tori Shima, a small island east of Paramushiru, was bombed and strafed by Eleventh Air Force Mitchells on the same day. All planes returned.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed three cargo ships and a tanker at Haha Jima in the Bonins on November 5, but results were not observed. On the same day other Liberators bombed Ant Jima in the Bonins.
Corsairs and Avengers of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on November 5 strafed and bombed Rota Island, the phosphate plant being the principal target.
Neutralization raids by Corsairs and Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing were continued in the Marshall Islands on November 5.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nov 8th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): An 8-aircraft shipping sweep is cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In S China and N French Indochina 2 B-25s hit railroad tracks at Lohochai, China and 2 others hit tracks at Duc Tho, French Indochina. 4 P-51s blast road machinery near Muse, Burma. 15 B-25s, 13 P-40s and P-51s pound storage buildings, villages, and other targets of opportunity throughout the Mangshih, China area.

BURMA: British Admiral Lord Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Commander South East Asia Command (SEAC), issues a directive calling for Operation ROMULUS (the Arakan part of Operation CAPITAL), to clear the Arakan coastal sector.
In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, the Indian 5th Division finishes clearing the Japanese from the region south of Tiddim with the unopposed occupation of Fort White, previously a Japanese strongpoint.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 80+ P-47s support ground forces in the Mawlu area, bomb personnel, supplies, and communications facilities at Tunhong, Chaungdauk, and Kutkai, gun positions at Hsipaw, the Man Hpa town area, Kawlin Airfield and targets of opportunity along the Kawlin-Pinwe railroad; 8 B-25s knock out the Bawgyo railroad bridge. 270+ transports fly sorties to forward areas. In India, a detachment of the 5th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, begins operating from Fenny with P-47s; the detachment of the 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1stAir Commando Group, operating from Cox's Bazar return to base at Asanol.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan Island hit shipping at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima Islands. A single B-24 on a snooper mission bombs Iwo Jima during the night of 8/9. P-47s attempt a fighter sweep over Pagan but must abort because of bad weather.

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: A USN Task Group bombards airstrips and shore batteries on Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 17 B-29s are airborne against the airfield on Iwo Jima; 6 manage to bomb through a hole in the cloud cover; others fail to bomb the target; enemy aircraft drop phosphorus bombs on the formations, damaging 1 B-29; 1 B-29 ditches, the first aircraft lost by the XXI Bomber Command on a combat mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, based at Sansapor begins operating from Morotai with P-38s. The 424th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), that has been operating from Noemfoor with B-24s, returns to base on Wakde.

EAST INDIES: On Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb Langoan Airfield on the northeast tip of the island while P-38s on sweeps over the Kendari area on the southeast corner of the island and hit parked aircraft, shipping, the nickel mine, and other targets of opportunity. On Halmahera Island, B-25s attack Kaoe Airfield on the northeast corner of the island and Hate Tabako Airfield in the Moluccas Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Japanese land another division at Ormoc, Leyte Island, about this time and send it into the mountains of central Leyte. 
In the U.S. X Corps area, the 24th Infantry Division’s 21st Infantry Regiment, despite a raging typhoon, continues attack on Breakneck Ridge but cannot force the Japanese back. The 19th Infantry Regiment succeeds in clearing the ridge, which has been barring its advance, but is still short of Hill 1525; elements move 1,000 yards west to occupy the next ridge. The 21st Infantry Regiment drives to Hill 1525. In the XXIV Corps area, patrols of 382d Infantry Regiment, 96th Infantry Divison, locate a Japanese force about 2,600 yards west of Patok. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s again hit Alicante (Escalente) Airfield in the northeastern section of Negros Island.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 178, NOVEMBER 8, 1944
Eleven enemy aircraft raided Saipan and Tinian Islands shortly after midnight on November 6 (West Longitude Date), causing no damage or per¬sonnel casualties. Three planes were shot down by antiaircraft fire while a fourth was probably destroyed.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators dropped bombs on an airfield and revetments at Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on November 6. A large fire resulted and two twin engine bombers on the ground were probably destroyed. A Navy search Liberator also bombed Iwo Jima on November 5.
Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Pagan Island twice on November 6, rocketing and strafing installations.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing attacked enemy barges and small craft in the Northern Palau Islands on November 6.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed antiaircraft gun positions and a radio station on Marcus Island on November 6.
Navy search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed and strafed gun positions, airstrips and ground installations on Wake Island on November 6. Large fires were started.
Neutralization raids were made over the Marshalls on November 6 by Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nov 9th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Eleventh AF: An 8-plane armed reconnaissance sweep and a 4-plane bombing mission are cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-25s bomb Mangshih while 10 P-38s hit targets of opportunity in the Mangshih-Chefang area; 6 B-25s bomb Kaifeng while 6 others hit sampans, storage areas, and other targets of opportunity in the Yiyang area; 160 P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over wide expanses of S China and N Indochina attack trucks, gun positions, river and coastal shipping, and other targets of opportunity at or near Pingnam, Kweihsien, Changsha, Yoyang, Siangtan, Lushan, Kioshan, Paoching, Hengyang, Liangshan, Liuchow, Suikai, and Weichow Island and Gia Lam and Kien An, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 70+ aircraft bomb concentrations and supply areas at Kutkai, Shwebo, Mawtawng, and Kunhailong, bomb the airfield at Kawlin, knock out a bridge at Ho-hko, and support ground forces and hit targets of opportunity near Chyauhkawng, Namakyaing, Sepein, Tonlon, and at other points in the same general area; 6 B-25s bomb rail yards at Kanbalu; transports continue large-scale operations, flying nearly 300 sorties to forward areas; the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Kisselbari, India to Myitkyina with P-40s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Guam, fly shipping reconnaissance over the Bonin Islands attacking vessels and AA positions at Haha Jima, shipping and town at Okimura and returning, strafe Iwo Jima. P-47s from Saipan strafe storage caves on Pagan. During the night of 9/10 Nov a lone B-24 from Guam Island, on a snooper mission, bombs Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Philippine Islands, fighter-bombers attack a convoy off the W coast of Leyte Island and hit barges and shipping near Ormoc; B-24s bomb Carolina Airfield on Negros Island. B-25s attack several airfields and villages in the NE peninsula of Celebes and Halmahera Islands. A-20s strike Piroe on Ceram Island. HQ 309th Bombardment Wing moves from Noemfoor to Owi. The 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th FG, based at Sansapor begins operating from Morotai Island with P-38s. The 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Owi to Leyte with B-24s; the 431st Fighter Squadron, 475th FG, moves from Biak to Dulag with P-38s.

PHILLIPINES: 2,000 Japanese reinforcements are landed at Ormoc, Leyte, Philippine Islands. Their transport withdraws before their equipment and supplies are completely unloaded.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nov 10th 1944 36,585

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 B-25s pound storage buildings and the town area of Wanling, Burma. In China, 130+ P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over S China attack river, road and rail traffic, storage, airfield and villages at or near Tingka, Chefang, Kweilin, Yoyang, Nanyo, Changsha, Paoching, Kweihsien, Yungfu, Wuchou, Siangtan, Tanchuk, Mosun, Kweiping, Yuncheng, Chenghsien, Hankow, and Chikhom.

CHINA: The Japanese take Kweilin and Liuchow from the Chinese garrisons without difficulty. The next Japanese objective is Kweiyang.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NAC) area, the British 36th Division comes up against the Japanese main line of resistance in the Pine area of the railroad corridor. The Chinese 38th Division successfully turns the Japanese outpost line along the Taping River in the Bhumi area and emerges onto the Bhumi plain.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 60+ P-47s again attack a variety of targets including Japanese concentrations at Bhamo, Indaw, Hkapra, and Nawngtao, the town of Naba Station, bridges at Meza and in the Kawlin area, and targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River and along the railroad corridor in N Burma and support ground forces S of Bhamo; transports fly 250+ sorties to forward areas; the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, that has been operating from Tingkawk Sakan since Jun 44 with P-40s, returns to base at Myitkyina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 27 Saipan based B-24s pound Iwo Jima. 6 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Koror Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 19th and 33d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), move from Owi to Leyte Island with B-24s; the 460th Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Noemfoor to Tacloban with P-47s; the 500th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), moves from Mokmer to Dulag with B-25s (squadron continues operating from Biak). The 371st, 372d and 424th Bombardment Squadrons, 307th BG (Heavy), move from Wakde Island to Morotai with B-24s (squadrons are operating from Noemfoor). Lost is A-20G 43-21428. 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and A-20s bomb Haroekoe Drome on Haroekoe Island off Ambon, Piroe on Ceram Island, and targets of opportunity on the south coast. B-24s attack Surabaya-bound Japanese ships off Soembawa Island, sinking three merchant ships and damaging a fourth.
PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army"s X Corps area on Leyte Island, elements of 1st Cavalry Division begin extensive patrolling of the central mountains. The 24th Infantry Division opens all-out effort to clear the Japanese from the rest of Breakneck Ridge. While the 21st Infantry Regiment continues frontal attacks, a battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment and a battalion of the 19th Infantry Regiment attack toward the commanding ground south of Limon. From Capoocan, a battalion of the 34th moves by landing vehicles, tracked (LVTs) along the coast of Carigara Bay for 7 miles, lands, and advances inland to a ridge near Belen. In the XXIV Corps area, the 382d Infantry Regiment of the 96th Infantry Division renews an attack with two battalions and completes the occupation of Bloody Ridge and its sector without opposition. 
USAAF Thirteenth Air Force B-25s, P-47s, and P-38s attack Japanese convoy (TA Operation, third phase) in Ormoc Bay hit the previous day, sinking two army cargo ships; and damaging a destroyer, a coast defense and an army cargo ship Kinka Maru. B-25 attacks drive a coast defense vessel aground in Matlang Bay, where she is scuttled and abandoned. Three nearby fast transports, however, escorted by two destroyers, are unmolested, and rescue survivors from two merchant ships. On their return voyage to Manila, the convoy rescues men from another merchant vessel, which has run aground off Bondoc Point, Luzon, earlier that day. 
USAAF Far East Air Force B-24s bomb the town of Ormoc, Leyte Island. 
Major Richard I. Bong shoots down an "Oscar" fighter over Ormac Bay, Leyte, brining his total victories to 34. Meanwhile, Major Thomas B. McGuire, Jr. also shoots down an "Oscar" fighter over Tacloban, Leyte. This is his 26th victory.

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: In Seeadler Harbor on Manus Island, the USN's 13,910 ton, 459 foot long ammunition ship USS Mount Hood (AE-11) is at anchor dispensing ammunition and explosives to ships preparing for the Philippine offensive. At 0855 hours the ship explodes; she is anchored in about 19 fathoms of water and explodes with an estimated 3,800 tons of ordnance materiel on board. The initial explosion causes flame and smoke to shoot up from amidships to more than masthead height. Within seconds, the bulk of her cargo is set off with a more intense explosion. Mushrooming smoke rises to 7,000 feet, obscuring the ship and the surrounding area for a radius of approximately 500 yards. Mount Hood's former position is revealed by a trench in the ocean floor 300 feet long, 50 feet wide, and 30 to 40 feet deep. The largest pieces of metal found measured no bigger than 16 by 10 feet. The concussion and metal fragments hurled from the ship also cause casualties and damage to ships and small craft within 2,000 yards. Casualties mount to 45 known dead, 327 missing and 371 injured, including the crew of Mount Hood, of which only 18 ashore survive. The damage to other vessels requires more than 100,000 man hours to repair, while 22 small boats and landing craft are sunk, destroyed, or damaged beyond repair. A board convened to examine evidence relating to the disaster is unable to ascertain the exact cause. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Greenling sinks Japanese Patrol Boat No.46 (ex-destroyer HIJMS Fuji) about 44 nautical miles ESE of Hamamatsu, Honshu, Japan, in position 34.30N, 138.34E. 
The U.S. 77th Infantry Division, en route from Guam, Mariana Islands, to Manus Island, Admiralty Islands, is ordered to Leyte Island in the Philippine Islands.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 179, NOVEMBER 10, 1944
On November 6 (West Longitude Date) Mitchells of the Eleventh Army Air Force and Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Four bombed and strafed Tori Shima Island in the Northern Kuriles, and attacked nine self propelled wooden barges off the east coast of Paramushiru, two of which were seen to blow up and sink. Our aircraft were intercepted by 15 to 29 enemy fighters, three of which were shot down, one probably shot down, and one damaged. One of the Mitchells was lost. On November 8, Eleventh Army Air Force Liberators attacked Paramushiru, Matsuwa and Onekotan Islands, but results were not reported.
Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on November 7 bombed two barges at Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands with unobserved results. At Chichi Jima, a direct hit was scored on a medium cargo ship. A Navy search Libera¬tor bombed Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands on November 8.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed the phosphate works and air strip at Rota Island on November 7, while Corsairs and Avengers destroyed a sugar mill on November 8. Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force strafed supply dumps and installations on Pagan Island on November 8.
Seventh Army Air Force Liberators bombed Marcus Island on November 8.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 11th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 18 B-25s hit Phuc Yen, French Indochina, Wan Lai-Kam, Burma, and damage a bridge on the Mekong River in French Indochina. 10 B-25s bomb Kweilin Airfield in China while 4 hit Wanling, Burma. 5 B-25s and 6 P-40s attack Chingmen Airfield, China. 70+ P-40s, P-51s and P-38s over S China and N Indochina on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity at several locations, concentrating on Lampang, Thailand, and the Changsha, Lingling, and Hengyang, China areas. The attack on Hengyang is so successful that the Japanese are forced to confine future operations from this field to army co-operation flights. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, nearly 90 P-47s hit troop concentrations at Chaungdauk, Nawngtao, Mankang, and in the Indaw vicinity; damage and knock out bridges at Meza and S of Kawlin, score near misses on bridges in the Hsenwi and Namhkai area; blast a radio installation near Manoi, bomb Kawlin Airfield, hit rail traffic between Shwebo and Padu, and attack targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River from Tigyaing to Twinnge. Transports fly 237 sorties to forward areas. The 115th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF, arrives at Ledo, India from the US with L-1s and L-5s. A detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), Tenth AF, begins operating from Tulihal, India with C-47s (squadron is based at Sylhet, India).

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the British 36th Division halts after futile efforts to outflank the Japanese in the Pinwe area.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Escorted by newly arrived P-38s (some of which also escort the B-29 on Truk Atoll) 29 Guam based B-24s pound Iwo Jima airfields. 16 Saipan based P-47s hit Pagan beach defenses and storage caves.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The last of the 6 preliminary training missions of the XXI Bomber Command is directed at Truk Atoll where 8 B-29s bomb Dublon Island submarine pens.
EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers and B-25s hit shipping and Namlea Airfield on Boeroe (Buroe) Island. On Celebes Island, P-38s hit Kendari Airfield and B-24s bomb the Ninring River area. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 21st Infantry Regiment of the 24th Infantry Division continues the assault on Breakneck Ridge after a preparatory bombardment, the 1stt Battalion gaining the ridge that is its immediate objective but halting short of crest. The 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, which is out of rations, moves to Agahang, about 3,800 yards NW of Limon, and obtains food from the Filipinos. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit Dumaguete Airfield on Negros Island while fighter-bombers hit shipping in the Palompon area of Leyte Island and targets of opportunity at Valencia on Mindanao Island. 
Major Richard I. Bong shoots down two Zero fighters bringing his total victories to 36. 
Aircraft from Task Group 38.1 (Rear Admiral Alfred E. Montgomery), TG 38.3 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) and TG 38.4 (Rear Admiral Ralph E. Davison) set upon a Japanese convoy (fourth phase of TA Operation) as it enters Ormoc Bay, Leyte Island, sinking destroyers HIJMS Hamanami, Naganami, Shimakaze, and Wakatsuki; minesweeper W.30; three army cargo ships; and a merchant cargo ship.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 180, NOVEMBER 11, 1944
Carrier‑based Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver dive bombers of the Third Fleet attacked a 10‑ship enemy convoy just outside Ormoc Bay on November 10 (West Longitude Date), destroying or probably destroying nine ships. The convoy consisting of three large transports, one medium transport, five destroyers, and one destroyer escort, was apparently attempting to reinforce enemy positions on Leyte Island. The damage inflicted upon the enemy consisted of the following
Transport seen to explode and sink.
The three other transports seen to sink.
Two destroyers seen to sink
One destroyer escort seen to sink
One destroyer left awash, thought to have sunk.
One destroyer with bow blown off, thought to have sunk
One destroyer damaged
(These ships destroyed and damaged are in addition to the ones destroyed the previous day in the same general area by General MacArthur's land‑based aircraft and reported previously by him.)
Approximately 20 aggressive enemy fighters furnished aerial cover for the convoy attacked by the carrier‑based planes. Of these 13 were shot down and five were probably destroyed. In addition, a two‑engined reconnaissance plane and a dive bomber were shot down near our carriers. Our losses were nine planes but it is believed that most of the pilots and aircrewmen were rescued.
Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing One on the night of November 8 bombed ground installations at Koror Island in the Northern Palau Islands. Hellcats of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing harassed the Arakabesan Area on Babel*thuap in night sorties. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Yap Island, hitting the airstrip, hangars and small craft.

Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on November 8 bombed anti*aircraft gun positions and harbor shipping at Haha Jima in the Bonins. Other Liberators bombed Okimura Town on Haha Jima, causing two large explosions near antiaircraft gun positions. A Navy search Liberator bombed Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands while Army Liberators strafed Kita Iwo Jima. On November 9 Seventh Army Air Force Liberators again bombed Iwo Jima, hitting the airfield. Our planes were intercepted by from three to five enemy fighters, of which one was shot down and two damaged.

Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed enemy targets on Rota Island on November 9.

A single Navy search plane on November 9 dropped bombs on the airfield and barracks at Nauru Island while Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued to neutralize enemy‑held positions in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 12th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly armed reconnaissance over Onnekotan and Matsuwa Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s knock out a railway bridge and damage 2 others near Thanh Hoa, French Indochina. In Burma, 4 B-25s bomb the town of Man Pwe while 4 attack Wanling. In China, 38 P-51s and P-40s hit Hengyang Airfield and attack river, rail, and road traffic, artillery pieces, pillboxes, and storage around Hengyang, Lingling, and Kweilin; 13 P-40s hit the Changsha area; 40 P-51s and P-38s hit various targets of opportunity at several other locations scattered throughout S China and N French Indochina; the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Kunming, sends a flight to operate from Suichwan with F-5s (other flights are operating from Kanchow and Hanchung).

CHINA: The East China Air Task Force, formed by Major General Claire Chennault, Commanding General USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, to help Chinese troops defend east China airfields from bases west and east of Japanese-held corridor, begins arriving at Suichwan and goes into action within a week. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinwe area and near Indaw; 24 attack supplies and communications targets in the Kawlin area while 9 bomb Japanese concentrations at Indaw and Man Hkong; the town of Pegon is attacked by 11 P-47s and 20+ others and 9 B-25s hit targets of opportunity during the sweeps of the Irrawaddy River from Singu to Katha and along rail lines at several points in N Burma. 250+ transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas. HQ 2d Air Commando Group arrives at Kalaikunda, India from the US.

CEYLON: Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) is activated under British Lieutenant General Sir Oliver Leese. The new headquarters consists of former Headquarters, 11 Army Group, previously under General Sir George Giffard, and some U.S. officers; has control over British troops, the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC), Chinese Army in India (CAI), and Chinese forces within the South East Asia Command (SEAC). American Lieutenant General Raymond A. Wheeler takes over Lieutenant General Joseph Stilwell's former post of Deputy Supreme Allied Commander, SEAC.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XX Bomber Command flies Mission 16: 96 China-based B-29s are dispatched to bomb to bomb Omura, Kyushu Island. While en route, it is learned that there is bad weather at the target due to a typhoon and the aircraft are ordered to hit a target in China. Twenty nine bombers do not get the word and bomb Omura with the loss of five aircraft.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 29 Saipan based B-24s with P-38 escort bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima. 11 P-47s strafe the runway and storage area on Pagan. During the night a B-24 on a snooper mission bombs Iwo Jima. B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Koror.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Units moving to Leyte Island, Philippine Islands: HQ 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance) moves from Biak Island; HQ 345th BG (Medium) and the 498th and 499th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) from Biak Island with B-25s (squadrons continue to operate from Biak Island). The 370th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), ceases operating from Noemfoor with B-24s and returns to base on Wakde.
EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators and fighter- bombers over northeastern Celebes and Halmahera Islands attack shipping and Djailolo Aerodrome on Halmahera Island. Lost is B-25G 42-65142.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, over 50 USAAF Far East Air Force B-25s blast Mapia and Asia Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 21st Infantry Regiment, the 24th Infantry Division gains the crest of Breakneck Ridge shortly after noon but is unable to advance south along Highway 2 from there. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, after receiving its first airdrop of supplies, moves through Consuegra to Cabiranan. The 2d Battalion, 19th Infantry Regiment, blocks Highway 2 south of Limon and maintains the block with difficulty until 23 November. 
USAAF Far East Air Force B-24s bomb Alicante (Escalente) Airfield on northeast Negros Island while on Leyte Island, fighter-bombers hit Linao barges on the west coast and shipping in Ormoc Bay and B-25s bomb Degos (Digos or Daliao or Degosu) and Matina Aerodromes on Mindanao Island. 
Major Thomas B. McGuire, Jr. shoots down two "Jack" fighters over Leyte bringing his total victories to 28.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 13th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s bomb Man Pwe while 4 others blast 3 warehouses at Wanling. 60+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over S China and as far W and SW as Burma and Thailand hit numerous targets of opportunity including shipping, troops, and railroad targets.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100+ fighter-bombers pound numerous targets in N Burma; close support strikes are made on the Pinwe area, bridges at Namhkai, Meza, and Thegyaung, on troop concentrations and on supplies at Loi-Lum and Namhpakka; the ferry crossing at Shweli is hit by 12-hour delay bombs, the Nawnghkio landing ground is strafed, and numerous targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River and rail lines in N Burma are hit. Transports fly 300+ sorties to forward areas; the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Yazagyo with UC-64s and L-5s; the 427th Night Fighter Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Theater, based at Pandaveswar, India, sends detachment to operate from Myitkyina with P-61s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 6 B-24s from Guam escorting US Navy photo aircraft over Iwo Jima and the Bonin Islands, attack shipping at Futamiko in the Bonin; 1 B-24 from Saipan carrying out an unsuccessful shipping search, bombs Iwo Jima. 7 B-24s from Angaur Airfield hit oil storage on Malakal Island, Palau Islands and attack a bridge between Malakal and Koror Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: the 433d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with P-38s; the 501st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG(Medium), moves from Biak to Dulag but continues to operate from Biak. 

EAST INDIES: Over Halmahera Island and in the Ceram Island area fighter-bombers and A-20s bomb airfields and various targets of opportunity.

NEW GUINEA: Pegun Island, New Guinea, is blasted by 2 waves of 70 A-20s.

PHILIPPINES: Aircraft from three USN carrier task groups (Task Group 38.1, TG 38.3, and TG 38.4) of Task Force 38, under Admiral McCain, hit Japanese shipping and port facilities at Manila and in central Luzon. At the former place, TF 38 planes sink light cruiser HIJMS Kiso, destroyers HIJMS Hatsuharu and Okinami, and auxiliary submarine chaser Cha; and five army cargo ships and as well as four merchant cargo ships, and damage destroyer HIJMS Ushio. At Cavite, Navy carrier planes sink destroyers HIJMS Akebono and Akishimo, a fleet tanker and a guardboat. TF 38 planes also sink an army cargo ship at Cabcaben, and an auxiliary submarine chaser Cha 116 some 20 nautical miles west of Cavite. 
In the Philippine Islands, B-24s pound Fabrica Airfield on Negros Island while fighter-bombers hit shipping and other targets of opportunity; a few fighter-bombers hit Legaspi Airfield; B-25s, with P-38 cover, hit San Roque Airfield and the town of Zamboanga on Mindanao Island;

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 181, NOVEMBER 13, 1944
Under cover of a storm during the night of November 7‑8, an enemy force of approximately 200 troops, equipped with knee mortars and machine guns, went ashore on Ngeregong island northeast of Peleliu in the Palau Group. This island had previously been occupied by a small patrol of United States Marines. Several LCI's took off our patrol without casualties. Two of our gunboats and a destroyer blocked Denges Passage to the north from which the enemy troops had apparently come, and bombarded the island. On November 9 our planes bombed and strafed the island, sinking a barge.
On November 9 Corsairs and Avengers of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing attacked Ngesang on Babelthuap Island in the Northern Palaus, sinking one barge and setting fire to a fuel tank. Moderate antiaircraft fire was en*countered. Hellcat fighters bombed Koror and Babelthuap. Corsairs sank a barge at Babelthuap and scored a direct bit on a radio station. Yap Island was bombed by Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on November 10 sank a Japanese destroyer previously damaged near Golou in the Palau Islands. Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on November 10 bombed Koror Island starting large fires. Several small islands in the Northern Palaus were hit by Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing One and Corsairs and Avengers of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing in night operations, and two fuel dumps were set afire.
Airfields on Peleliu Island and Angaur Island are now being used by United States land‑based aircraft of the Seventh Army Air Force and the Second Marine Aircraft Wing.
On November 10 Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed air*strips on Iwo Jima causing large fires in storage areas. Meager antiaircraft fire was encountered. Another force of Liberators bombed the Iwo Jima air*fields the next day. Three enemy fighters were seen in the air but did not attack our planes.
Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked Pagan Island In the Marianas without encountering resistance on November 10 and 11. Cor*sairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing also attacked installations on Rota on November 10 and 11.
On November 10 enemy‑held positions. in the Marshall Islands were further neutralized by Navy search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two and Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 14th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In E Burma and in the China-Burma boundary areas 8 B-25s bomb Wanling and Hsenwi, Burma; 15 P-38s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity around Wanling, Burma and Mangshih, China.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the Chinese 22d Division, upon taking Man-tha with ease and blocking the road from Bhamo, is ordered to continue the drive to Si-u. The Chinese 38th Division’s 114th and 113th Regiments are converging on Bhamo: the 114th, pressing west toward the town, is bitterly opposed by the Japanese in the Mornauk area, 8 miles east of Bhamo; the 113th, upon crossing the Taping River at Myothit, moves west along the south bank of the river toward Bhamo.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb a supply area near Lashio; 56 fighter-bombers hit supply areas, enemy concentrations, town areas, and general targets of opportunity at Tingka, China and Kutkai, Sandaya, Palaung, Kawlin, and in the Shwebo-Kyaukmyaung area. 12 support ground forces in the Pinwe area, 4 bomb Sindaw River bridges and 30+ others maintain patrols S of Myitkyina. 300+ transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 Saipan and Guam based B-24s bomb Woleai, hitting an airfield and adjacent installations and firing an oil dump. 4 Saipan based P-47s hit the airfield on Pagan. During the night of 14/15 Nov a B-24 from Saipan on a snooper mission attacks shipping SW of the Bonin.

BONIN ISLANDS: Project MIKE continues as USAAF B-24s (42d Bomb Squadron) lay six mines in effective locations off Ani Jima and Haha Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: the 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium) moves from Morotai to Leyte; the ground echelon of the 418th Night Fighter Squadron, 13 AF, moves from Morotai to Dulag (the air echelon remains on Morotai with P-61s). The 370th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), moves form Wakde to Morotai with B-24s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, B-24s strike Langoan Airfield on the northeastern tip of Celebes Island.

NEW GUINEA: B-25s pound Pegun Island, New Guinea in preparation for allied amphibious landings early the following morning

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, orders Major General Franklin Sibert, Commanding General X Corps, to commit the 32d Infantry Division, originally intended to operate on southern Samar, in the zone of the 24th Infantry Division in order to relieve elements of that division. Breakneck Ridge is now largely clear, but the Japanese still retain several adjacent spurs. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, patrols actively on Kilay Ridge; supplies for the battalion are hand carried by Filipinos from Consuegra. In the XXIV Corps area, the 32d Infantry Regiment of 7th Infantry Division is ordered to start north to the Damulaan-Caridad area and upon order to advance upon Ormoc. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, with P-38 and P-47 cover, bomb Bacalod (Bacolod) Airfield on Negros Island while fighter-bombers hit trucks and buildings in the Valencia, Mindanao Island area. On Leyte Island, fighter-bombers attack targets near Linao and hit shipping south of Ormoc. On Cebu Island, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack Lahug and Opon Airfields. 
USN Task Force 38 (Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) air strikes against Japanese shipping in Philippines continue. At Manila, Navy carrier-based planes sink a transport, a merchant tanker, two merchant cargo ships, and damage a transport and an army cargo ship; a cargo ship is sunk just outside Manila Bay. Off Mindoro, F6Fs from the aircraft carrier USS Yorktown attack Japanese convoy SIMA-04, sinking a merchant tanker; and damaging an army cargo ship as well as four escorting submarine chasers.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 182, NOVEMBER 14, 1944
Hellcat fighters, Avenger torpedo planes and Helldiver bombers from car*rier task groups of the Pacific Fleet attacked enemy shipping and installations in and around Manila Bay on November 12 (West Longitude Date). The following damage was done to enemy shipping:
One light cruiser badly damaged.
Two destroyers exploded.
An estimated 11 cargo vessels and oilers sunk or blazing.
One floating dock hit by torpedoes.
Many docks in Manila Bay and at Cavite Navy Yard were struck.
In the attack, 18 of 20 intercepting enemy aircraft were shot down over Luzon and 10 others were shot down near the task groups.
An estimated 130 to 140 single and twin‑engined enemy planes on Legaspi, Manila and Clark Airstrips were strafed.
One of our surface ships was damaged.
The carrier task groups engaged in this operation were under the tactical command of Rear Admiral Frederick C. Sherman, United States Navy.
Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing strafed and bombed the Northern Palau Area on November 11. One small enemy vessel was sunk. Hellcats bombed Koror , Malakal and Arakabesan in the Palaus on the same day. Avengers and Corsairs loosed bombs on the Yap Airstrip the same day. Liberators of the Seventh Air Force bombed a power station at Koror on November 11, but results were not observed.
A Navy search Liberator of Fleet Air Wing One dropped bombs on Iwo Jima in the Bonins on November 11. Results were unobserved.
Aircraft of Fleet Air Wing One bombed islands in the Bonins on Novem*ber 13. A near miss was scored on a medium cargo vessel, and two near misses on an escort surface craft at Chichi Jima. A few airborne enemy planes which were over Iwo Jima did not attack our planes.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 15th 1944 36,896

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-25s weather-abort an armed photo reconnaissance over Paramushiru Island.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 19 B-25s and 16 P-51s and P-40s over SW China, W Burma, and N Indochina hit railroad targets, villages, town areas, and general targets of opportunity at or near man Pwe and Wanling, Burma; Mangshih and Tingka, China; Quang Yen, Nam Dinh, and Thanh Hoa, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s attack the airfield at Kawlin; 42 P-47s hit supplies, troop and vehicle concentrations, and targets of opportunity at Mansak, Gyogon, Banmauk, Namtao, and Wuntho; 20 support ground forces in the Pinwe area while 16 attack bypass bridges at Kawnghka and Namhkai, knocking out the latter; 8 P-47s bomb Kyaikthin rail sidings and junction, 8 strafe Anisakan Airfield, and 12 hit targets of opportunity during N Burma road sweeps. 280 transport sorties are flown.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Guam based B-24s on a shipping strike to the Bonin, attack vessels at Haha Jima and near Chichi Jima. 1 Saipan Island-based B-24, during the night of 15/16 Nov snooper mission, bombs Iwo Jima after failing to find shipping targets in the Bonin.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 22d and 43d BGs move from Owi to Leyte; the 8th Bombardment Squadron, 3d BG, moves from Hollandia to Dulag; the 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak Island to Dulag (air echelon continues operating from Biak Island with F-7s; the 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th Fighter Group, moves from Morotai to Dulag but continues to operate from Morotai with P-38s. 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak (detachment remains at Biak) with C-47s.

EAST INDIES: In NE Celebes B-24s bomb Tanamon, Celebes Island while other B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit scattered targets of opportunity on Celebes and Halmahera Islands.

NEW GUINEA: A regiment of the US 31st Division occupies Mapia Island, 160 miles north of the west end of New Guinea. B-25s and fighter-bombers support the allied amphibious landings. 

PHILIPINES: In the Philippine Islands, B-24s, with P-38 support, bomb La Carlota Airfield while B-25s hit Lahug; B-25s and fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity on Cebu and shipping off the W coast of Leyte Island; on Mindanao Island B-24s hit 3 airfields while P-38s hit shipping and other targets of opportunity;

USN Communique:
DETAILS OF SURFACE BOMBARDMENT OF MARCUS ISLAND
An advanced base in the Western Pacific, October 9‑(Delayed)‑In a surprise dawn assault against another of Japan's inner island defenses, U. S. Navy surface units today heavily bombarded enemy shore installations on strategic Marcus Island.
It was the first American surface ship bombardment of the island, which lies 989 miles southeast of the Japanese mainland and 727 miles northeast of the U. S.‑held Mariana Group.
Units of the Third Fleet, cruisers and destroyers commanded by Rear Admiral Allan E. Smith, U. S. N., of Fairfax, Virginia, lobbed heavy caliber shells into the enemy positions intermittently during the 15‑hour attack period. Shore battery fire directed against the American warships was moderate. Most of the island defense batteries were silenced during the engagement.
There was no damage to the American ships.
In a continuous procession, the warships steamed past the island and hammered defense positions with accurate 8‑inch and 5‑inch rifle fire. Several fires were started and hits were scored on the enemy radio station, operations and administration buildings, and other shore installations.
The attack was conducted in three phases and was concluded with a night operation during which the American warships used smoke screens and night emergency pyrotechnics.
Air spotting revealed that the enemy garrison sustained considerable damage in the battering assault by the big Navy guns.
There was unrestricted visibility and an unlimited ceiling, but no Jap aircraft was encountered.
Rear Admiral Smith's flagship during the engagement, a veteran of numerous Pacific bombardments, is commanded by Captain Henry Hartley, USN, of Bladensburg, Maryland. Other cruisers and destroyers supported the assault with sustained gun fire.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2009)

Syscom, you've been very busy working both of these forums. Thanks man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

With Aaron!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks!

It has been educational to say the least. So many things going on at the same time all over the world.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 16th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 B-24s bomb Changsha; 8 B-25s hit Lohochai and bomb the Wanling, Burma area. In French Indochina, 16 B-25s hit Nghia Trang, Duc Tho, Nha Trang, and Do Len. 70+ P-40s and P-51s over SE and SW China on armed reconnaissance attack road, river, and rail traffic, town areas, and other targets of opportunity at several scattered locations.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30 P-47s hit troop concentrations and supply areas at Naungmo, Nawngmoloi, and Lashio; 11 support ground forces in the Pinwe area, 4 attack bridges at Meza and over the Sindaw River; 4 bomb the Meza railroad station, 16 sweep the railroad from Sagaing to Kanbalu, and 16 strafe Nawnghkioand Hsumhsai Airfields. Transports fly 270+ sorties to forward bases and frontline areas.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the British 36th Division is still held up in the railroad corridor by stubborn opposition in the Pinwe area. Two companies are isolated by a Japanese roadblock and have to be withdrawn.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Saipan Island-based B-24s bomb shipping at Chichi Jima Island while 2 others attack barges at Haha Jima. 12 P-47s and 3 P-38s hit the airfield on Pagan in the first combat strike by P-38s in the Mariana Islands. During the night of 16/17 Nov a snooper mission in the Bonin Islands, a B-24 attacks shipping.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Colonel Willard R Wolfinbarger becomes Commanding Officer of the XIII Fighter Command. Units moving to Leyte: HQ 3d BG and 90th Bombardment Squadron from Hollandia, New Guinea with A-20s; HQ 348th Fighter Group from Noemfoor.
EAST INDIES: In the Kendari area and on the northeast peninsula of Celebes Island, and on Halmahera Island in the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers pound airfields, villages and shipping. B-25 also support ground forces in the Mapia Island and bomb Namlea Airfield on Boeroe Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: LEYTE In the U.S. Sixth Armys X Corps area on Leyte, two battalions of the 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, begin a drive on Ormoc, passing through the 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, on Breakneck Ridge. One battalion is soon halted but the second pushes forward 350 yards without opposition. 
In the central Philippines and in the Mindanao Island area, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s, B-24s, and fighter-bombers hit airfields, harbors, shipping, and targets of opportunity.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 183, NOVEMBER 16, 1944
A revision based on evidence gathered after the carrier task group at¬tacks in the Manila Bay Area on November 12 (West Longitude Date) raises the damage figures (given in communiqué Number 182) on Jap ship losses. It is now known that:
A light cruiser was sunk, it had been reported as badly damaged. 
Four destroyers were sunk; two had been reported as exploded.
Eleven cargo vessels and oilers were sunk; this number had been reported as sunk or blazing.
There are no other revisions of any information contained in communiqué Number 182.
On the night of November 10 11 (West Longitude Date) search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One bombed airplane storage areas on Iwo Jima in the Bonin Islands. Weak fighter opposition was encountered. On November 12 Navy search Liberators again bombed installations on Iwo Jima and scored near misses on a medium cargo vessel at Chichi Jima. The following day a Navy search Liberator was credited with probable hits on a small cargo ship near Iwo Jima. On November 13 a Mitchell of tile Second Marine Aircraft Wing made possible hits on a medium cargo vessel near Haha Jima.
Search Venturas of Fleet Air Wing One bombed installations on the Yap Airstrip on the night of November 10 11, meeting meager antiaircraft fire. On November 12 Corsairs and Hellcats of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing with Navy search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One bombed and destroyed warehouses and vehicles on Japanese bases in the Northern Palau Islands. Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing struck the airstrip on Yap on the same day.
Strafing Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing sank several barges and small craft on November 13 in the Northern Palaus and Yap areas and
struck the airstrip on Yap, and Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force pounded docks and a radio station on Arakabesan. Hellcats of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing made harassing attacks on Japanese bases in the Palaus on the night of November 13.
On November 13 bombers of the Seventh Army Air Force and Navy search Liberators struck the airstrip and installations on Woleai in the Western Carolines.
Avengers and Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed Rota in the Marianas on November 12 13. Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force hit Pagan on November 13.
Continuing neutralization raids were made in the Marshalls on Novem¬ber 11. Corsairs of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and a Navy search Ventura of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed Jaluit on the same day. Nine fires were seen. Dauntless dive bombers of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing at¬tacked installations at Mille on November 11.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 17th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s bomb Suribachi Airfield on Paramushiru; 2 fighters intercept and damage 1 B-24 which force-lands on Kamchatka, USSR.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-24s bomb Kowloon Docks, Hong Kong; 15 B-25s, in flights of 2 or 3 each, attack gun positions, storage areas, and village and town areas N of Chuchou, W of Nanyo, and at Chefang and Nanyo and S of Hpalen, Burma; also a bridge at Tingka is knocked out; 100+ P-40s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity throughout SE and SW China, concentrating on the Mangshih and Changsha areas.

CHINA: From the Kweilin-Liuchow area, the Japanese begin a drive on Kweiyang, possession of which would open way to Kunming, the Hump terminus, and Chungking, the capital.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 33 P-47s hit troop and vehicle concentrations and supply areas at Manlu, Loi-Lum, Nawngmoloi, and Kyaukme; 10 P-47s support ground forces in the N Burma railroad corridor near Meza; 16 others sweep the rail line from Hsipaw to Sedaw hitting rolling stock, gun positions and other targets of opportunity while 3 bomb the Meza railroad station; 16 others strafe airfields at Nawnghkio, Anisakan, and Onbauk; 9 B-25s bomb bridges at Lashio, knocking out a bypass bridge and damaging others; several machinegun positions are silenced in the bridge area; transports continue to operate on large scale, flying 266 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): In the Bonin Islands, 15 B-24s, flying a shipping strike out of Saipan Island, attack vessels SW of Muko Jima Island and the attack harbor and town of Okimura.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force]:HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Leyte Island.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s fly heckling missions over northeastern Celebes Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s continue to support ground forces on Mapia Island. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Philippine Sea, a USN TBM Avenger of Composite Squadron Eight Two (VC 82) in the escort aircraft carrier USS Anzio and destroyer escort USS Lawrence C. Taylor sink Japanese submarine HIJMS I-26 about 345 nautical miles ENE of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands, in position 12.44N, 130.42E.
In the East China Sea, USN Submarine USS Spadefish sinks Japanese escort aircraft carrier HIJMS Shinyo about 153 nautical miles NE of Shanghai, China, in position 33.02N, 123.33E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, a battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, gets to within 500 yards of Limon, but the 1st Battalion is still held up by the Japanese on the slopes of Corkscrew Ridge. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Sanbon Field at Legaspi on the southeastern tip of Luzon Island; on Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb Sasa and Likanan Airfields; other B-24s and B-25s fly heckling missions over the central Philippine Islands and Mindanao Island. 

UNITED STATES: The Combined Chiefs of Staff approve the proposal of Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander South East Asia Command (SEAC), made in late October to clear the Arakan, Burma area along the northeast coast of the Bay of Bengal; reject the Kra Isthmus operation in the north central section of southwestern Thailand; and ask for a plan to develop the Cocos Islands in the Indian Ocean as a staging base.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 18th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Paramushiru Island, 4 B-24s strike Suribachi shore batteries, including one on Takikawa Cape. A shipping sweep by 6 B-25s is cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25s blast stores at Hengshan and hit populated areas from Ishan to Liuchow; 130+ P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s pound targets of opportunity scattered over vast areas of S China; troops, shipping, supplies, trucks, and railroad targets are hit particularly hard N of Lingling, from Liuchow to Ishan, from Hengshan to Hengyang, from Kweilin to Liuchou, from Siangtan to Paoching, and at Chuanhsien, Hwaiyuanchen, Chingmen, Chuchiang, and Shihkiachwang.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 27 fighter-bombers support ground forces S of Pinwe and in the Bhamo area; 16 attack troops and supply area at Panglong and Nga-pwegyi while 7 hit the ferry area at Meza; 20 hit targets of opportunity along the Kanbalu-Wuntho railroad and at Maymyo and Wetwin; 9 B-25s pound Man Pwe rail yards, destroying warehouses and other buildings and causing much general damage. Transports continue large-scale operations to forward areas. In India, the detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Tulihal with C-47s returns to base at Sylhet.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): B-24s from Saipan and Guam hit shipping at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. P-38s and B-24s from Saipan escort photo planes over Iwo Jima. Project MIKE continues as USAAF B-24 Liberators lay 12 mines in effective locations in Futami Ko, Chichi Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 58th FG and the 310th and 311th Fighter Squadrons move from Noemfoor to San Roque with P-47s. 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Nadzab to Biak with C-47s. Lost is P-61 42-5515.

EAST INDIES: USAAF East Air Force B-24s, with P-38s and P-47s supporting, launch a major strike against oil installations at Tarakan, Dutch Borneo; other B-24s and B-25s hit shipping off Tarakan and in Brunei Bay, Brunei On Celebes Island in the Netherlands East Indies, B-24s bomb the Makassar and Kendari area and the Polewali shipyards. Other B-24s bomb airfields in the Ceram Island-Ambon Island area while P-38s strafe shipping. 
RAAF No. 22 Squadron flying (A-20C) Boston Mk. IIIs fly their first mission from Morotai
against targets on northern Celebes Island. 

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Fifth Air Force B-25s continue to support ground forces on Mapia Island off the northwest coast of New Guinea. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Philippine Sea, USN destroyer escort USS Lawrence C. Taylor and a TBM Avenger of Composite Squadron Eighty Two in the escort aircraft carrier USS Anzio, sink Japanese submarine HIJMS I-41 about 345 nautical miles ENE of Tacloban, Leyte, Philippine Islands in position 12.44N, 130.42E. This is the second submarine sunk by these units in two days. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 3d Battalion of 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, halts on a ridge 500 yards north of Limon to await the 1st Battalion, which is still battling the Japanese on Corkscrew Ridge. Positions of the 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, on Kilay Ridge are seriously threatened and under heavy fire. 
USAAF Far East Air Force B-24s, B-25s and A-20s again hit airfields and targets of opportunity on Mindanao Island. Fighter-bombers, A-20s and B-25s over several locations in the Philippine Islands attack shipping, supply and personnel areas, harbors, barges, airstrips, and communications targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 19th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb Samah Bay docks on Hainan Island. In China, 10 B-25s damage 2 buildings N of Chefang and score hits on bridges at Tingka and Wan Lai-Kam, Burma; 8 P-40s and P-38s hit targets of opportunity S of Tingka and Chefang; 19 P-40s blast troops and river, rail, and road traffic in the Hankow area; 27 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s hit numerous targets of opportunity in the Mangshih area. The 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Chanyi, sends a flight to operate from Suichwan with F-5s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s support ground forces attacking Bhamo and fighting in the Pinwe area; 36 P-47s pound enemy concentrations at Man Mao, Sekang, and Manlu. Transports fly 290 sorties to forward areas.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's IV Corps area, the Indian 19th Division begins crossing the Chindwin River at Sittaung.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 5 B-24s from Guam on armed reconnaissance over Iwo Jima and bomb airfields on Iwo Jima while 15 hit shipping at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima Islands. 1 B-24 from Angaur Airfield bombs Legaspi Airfield.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Units moving to Leyte Island: HQ 312th BG and the 386th, 387th, 388th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons from Hollandia, New Guinea with A-20s; 2d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), from Owi with B-24s; 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group, from Hollandia; 403d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy) from Owi with B-24s. Lost is B-24J 44-41258.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s hit Sidate, Mapanget, and Borebore on Celebes Island while other B-25s and A-20s hit airfields and shipping in the Ceram Island-Ambon Island-Boeroe Island area.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, elements of Task Group 78.14 land Army troops, a company of the 124th Infantry Regiment, 31st Infantry Division, U.S. Eighth Army, on Asia Island, 100 nautical miles W of Sansapor. The landing is supported by USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and A-20s.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN destroyer escorts USS Conklin and McCoy Reynolds sink Japanese submarine HIJMS I-37 about 49 nautical mile NNW of Koror, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands in position 08.07N, 134.16E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The 77th Infantry Division, en route to Leyte, is ordered to release a detachment of some 1,200 men, upon landing, for a projected operation against Mindoro.
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Battalion of the 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, continues efforts to drive the Japanese from Corkscrew Ridge. The 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, still under heavy fire on Kilay Ridge, withdraws 100 yards N, abandoning the knoll on the south.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Alicante on the northeast of Negros Island and Palompon on Leyte Island while P-47s hit the Valencia, Mindanao Island, and Ormoc, Leyte Island areas. On Mindanao Island B-24s hit Libby Aerodrome while others bomb airfields at Sasa. 
One USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 from Angaur Island, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands, bombs Sanbon Field near Legaspi on Luzon Island. 
Carrier-based aircraft of Task Force 38 attack Japanese shipping off Luzon, in addition to airfields on that island. Navy carrier-based planes attack a convoy 10 nautical miles off San Fernando, Luzon, sinking a merchant cargo ship and damaging two escorting submarine chasers.

UNITED STATES: Looking for ways to fund World War II, President Franklin D. Roosevelt announces the 6th War Loan Drive today. The Loan Drive floods the market with war bonds intended to meet Roosevelt's goals of "immediately" raising US$14 billion (US$155.35 billion in year 2005 dollars) for the war.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 184, NOVEMBER 19, 1944
Before dawn on November 10 (West Longitude Date) ships of the Pacific Fleet bombarded installations on Iwo Jima in the Bonins. Several explosions were observed after the first salvos. Large fires ashore were started, which could be seen by ships 35 miles away. The enemy apparently was surprised, and his shore batteries replied ineffectively to our fire, causing no damage or casualties to our forces. Only one enemy plane was in the air.
On November 14 units of the 81st Army Division reoccupied Ngeregong Island in the Palaus without resistance. The island had been occupied by an enemy force of approximately 200 men on the night of November 7 8 (reported in communiqué Number 181) which meanwhile had been heavily attacked with bombs and gunfire. Corsairs and Hellcats of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing with Navy search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One bombed enemy held islands in the Northern Palaus on November 14, destroyed vehicles and barges and starting fires in ammunition dumps. Fighters of the Second Marine Air¬craft Wing pounded the airfield on Yap the same day.
Navy search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One attacked Haha Jima and Iwo Jima in the Bonins on November 14. On the next day Navy search Liberators hit Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. One coastal cargo ship was hit at Chichi Jima. Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force on November 16 sank one medium cargo ship at Haha Jima in the Bonins and caused explosions and fires in two other cargo ships. Other Liberators of the Seventh Army Air Force the same day struck at shipping in Chichi Jima, and Navy search Liberators of Fleet Air Wing One bombed Okimura Town on Haha Jima. Results were not observed.
From November 14 to 16 Marine units on Saipan killed 248 and captured 47 Japanese in a drive to clear the island of remnants of the enemy garrison. A number of machine guns were captured. Our losses were nine killed and 40 wounded.
Fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing blasted airfields at Yap on November 16. Fires were started in fuel storage spaces and storage buildings In the Northern Palaus.
Avengers and Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing hit Rota on November 17.
Eleventh Army Air Force Liberators on November 16 bombed Suribachi in the Northern Kuriles. Meager antiaircraft fire was met.
Fighters of the Seventh Army Air Force made strafing attacks on Pagan in the Marianas on November 15.
The Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralizing attacks in the Marshalls on November 16.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 20th 1944 37,091

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly an air cover mission for the US Navy.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s hit the barracks area at Lashio, Burma; 60+ P-38s, P-40s, and P-51s on armed reconnaissance over parts of SE and SW China and French Indochina attack shipping--especially severely in the Chiuchiang, China area--and barracks, radio stations, villages, and other targets of opportunity. In China, the flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Kanchow with F-5s, returns to base at Kunming.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 B-25s knock out the Hsipaw road bridge; 4 others fail to damage the Bawgyo bridge; 12 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinwe sector; 20+ others hit defenses at Mong Nge, a horse transport unit at Selan, bomb storage areas at Kyungon and Kyakataing, Japanese HQ and troop concentration at Man Mao, and several scattered targets of opportunity. Transports maintain continuous flights to forward bases and frontline areas.

BURMA: On the Salween front, the Chinese of the XI Group Army push through Mangshih, whose airfield is soon used to land supplies.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Bad weather cancels all bombing missions.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Fleet oiler USS Mississinewa is sunk in the harbor of Ulithi Atoll, Admiral Halsey's Third Fleet anchorage, after being hit by a Japanese one man suicide submarine (Kaiten) while at anchor. The destruction of the Mississinewa proved to be one of the most important sinkings of the Pacific war as this was the first time the US Navy had encountered this type of submarine. Two kaitens, launched from their mother submarines HIJMS I-36 and I-47 had penetrated the safety nets across the mouth of the harbor. One ran ashore but failed to explode and is recovered by the USN. The second kaiten found its mark on the starboard side of the Mississinewa which is loaded with 440,000 U.S. gallons of aviation fuel which explodes and erupts into a blazing inferno at 0547 hours local. At about 0900 hours the ship slowly turns over and disappeares. Casualties are three officers and 47 enlisted men killed, 11 officers and 81 enlisted wounded from the ships complement of 298.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Units moving to Leyte Island: HQ Fifth AF moves from Owi; 13th Bombardment Squadron, 3d BG, from Hollandia, New Guinea to Dulag with A-20s. The 371st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), ceases operating form Noemfoor with B-24s and moves forward to Morotai.

EAST INDIES: British carrier aircraft strike Sumatra, Netherlands East Indies. The targets are the airfields at Sabang and oil installations at Belawan Deli. The two carriers launch two strikes at these targets. 
In the air, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s bomb Haroekoe Drome on Haroekoe Island, an island off Ambon Island, and Laha Drome on Amon Island. On Celebes Island, P-38s hit targets of opportunity over Sidate and in the Makassar areas. 
Eight Australian Bostons and four Beaufighters attack the airfield and buildings at Tanamon Airfield on Celebes Island.

NEW GUINEA: The U.S. Eighth Army's operations on Asia and Mapia Islands are successfully concluded. The islands are to become sites for loran and radar stations. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Battalion, 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, is still held up on Corkscrew Ridge. Company C, 34th Infantry Regiment, joins the main body of the 1st Battalion on Kilay Ridge, abandoning forward positions. Company B tries unsuccessfully to recover knoll lost yesterday. The ammunition supply is critically low. 
The U.S. merchant ship SS Thomas Nelson, at anchor with twenty other ships in Dulag Bay. Leyte Island, is attacked by a Japanese suicide plane that has dived through a barrage of anti-aircraft fire to crash on her deck. On board are hundreds of tons of ammunition. The plane's single bomb explodes on impact, the explosion and fire causing the deaths of some 140 US Army enlisted men, navy gunners and merchant navy crewmen. 
USN submarine USS Gar lands supplies on the north coast of Mindoro.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 185, NOVEMBER 20, 1944
Aircraft from a carrier task force under the tactical command of Vice Admiral J. S. McCain struck at shipping and airfields in and around Manila on November 18 (West Longitude Date). Incomplete reports show that two large cargo ships and one large oiler were burned in Manila Harbor and about 100 enemy planes were destroyed on the ground. Light fighter opposition was met over the targets and 10 Japanese aircraft were shot down. Our fighters destroyed eight additional attacking planes near our carriers.
Fighter planes of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing hit a fuel dump and other storage areas on Babelthuap in the Palaus and sank two enemy barges in waters around this island on November 17. On the same day Catalinas of Fleet Air Wing One bombed the town on Koror in the Palaus. Fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing pounded the runways on Yap Airfield.
On November 18 strafing and bombing attacks were made by planes of Fleet Air Wing One on barges near Kits. Iwo Jima in the Bonins. Unaggressive attacks were made on our planes by five enemy fighters.
Liberators of the Eleventh Army Air Force on November 18 bombed targets in Suribachi in the Northern Kuriles. Intense antiaircraft fire was encountered.
Second Marine Aircraft Wing fighters attacked the phosphate plant on Rota in the Marianas on November 18.
Fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing encountered intense antiaircraft fire in bombing attacks on the power plant and other installations on Nauru on November 18. An explosion was observed near the power station.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nov 21st 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Advance HQ Eleventh AF is established on Shemya with Brigadier General Harry A Johnson as Deputy Commander. 5 B-24s fly air coverage for naval units; another fleet coverage mission by 10 B-25s is cancelled due to weather; before clearance can be obtained from the Soviets through diplomatic channels, a B-24 air-drops provisions to a marooned crew of a B-24 which forcelanded on Kamchatka Island on 17 Nov 44.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 42 P-51s and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack fuel supplies and the town area at Ishan and road and rail traffic and other targets of opportunity N of Wanling, Burma and in the Chiuchiang area, S of Foochow, and at Hsuchang, Sincheng, and Sheklung.

CHINA: Major General Albert C. Wedemeyer Commanding General China Theater, U.S. Army, and Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Shek's Chief of Staff, formally presents his recently formulated ALPHA Plan to concentrate Chinese forces in the Kunming area as quickly as possible and place them under command of China's best general in order to avert a threat to Kunrning–to Chiang Kai-shek. General Chen Cheng is recommended for command of ALPHA forces, but Chiang Kai-shek prefers General Ho Ying-chin. American assistance will consist of maximum air support and liaison officers to advise the Chinese Army.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 61 B-29s from Chengtu, China bomb an aircraft plant at Omura, Kyushu Island, Japan; 13 B-29s bomb Shanghai, China, and several others hit alternates and targets of opportunity; the B-29s claim 27 fighters downed, the highest Twentieth AF claim to date.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinwe and Bhamo areas; 37 others hit supply areas, troop concentrations and strongholds at Langwa, Pinmalut, Hlebwe, Mutawng, and
Nawnghkem; 15 P-47s hit targets of opportunity while sweeping the Kyaukme-Namyao road; 10 B-25s knock out bridges at Hsipaw and Bawgyo. Transports fly 280+ sorties to forward areas.
BURMA: USAAF Major General George Stratemeyer Commanding General AAF, India-Burma Sector, CBI Theater and commander of the Eastern Air Command, South East Asia Command, inactivates the Third Tactical Air Force so that the RAF 221 Group may provide close support for the British Fourteenth Army and the RAF 224 Group can support the British XV Corps for the Arakan offensive.
On the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) front, the Chinese 38th Division continues to close in on Bhamo. The 114th Regiment, bypassing a Japanese outpost at Subbawng, which detachment of 113th Regiment is containing, drives into Shwekyina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Seventh AF service groups are reassigned from the VII Air Service Area Command to the VII Bomber Command and VII Fighter Command, with one service group to support each tactical group in the field. B-24s from Guam bomb shipping and naval shore installations at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. 5 B-24s from Guam on armed reconnaissance bomb airfields on Iwo Jima

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s hit Langoan and Mapanget Airfields on Celebes Island while B-24s in the Kendari area bomb Ambesia Airfield. B-24s sink a Japanese ship in Makassar Strait off Dutch Borneo.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN submarine USS Sealion is on patrol north of Formosa. At 0220 hours, radar contact is made with two Japanese battleships, HIJMS Kongo and Haruna, two cruiser and three destoryers. By 0257 hours, the submarine is in position and fires six torpedoes at Haruna but they miss and three hit the destroyer HIJMS Urakaze. After a series of explosions, Urakaze simply blows apart and in less than two minutes, the vessel sinks taking her entire crew of 14 officers and 293 men with her. At 0259 hours, Sealion fires three additional torpedoes and one strikes the battleship HIJMS Kongo. Kongo had been badly damaged by air attacks on 25 October during the Battle of Leyte Gulf. A gash on her starboard side opened up 15 oil tanks, the contents of which poured into the sea. The damage forced the Kongo to attempt a return voyage to Japan for repairs. The torpedo hit causes Kongo to list 20 degrees. Heading for the nearest port on northern Formosa, the list increases to 45 degrees. It becomes obvious that the Kongo is sinking and the order is given to abandon ship. When the list accelerates past 60 degrees, tragedy strikes. At 0525 hours local, her forward 14-inch magazine explodes with horrifying results and the Kongo rolls over and slips beneath the waves about 67 nautical miles north of Taipei, Formosa, in position 26.07N, 121.36E. Some 1,250 officers and men are lost. Two of her escorts, the destroyers HIJMS Hamakaze and Isokaze rescue survivors, Hamakaze picking up seven officers and 139 men and Isokaze rescued six officers and 85 men, a total of 347 survivors. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 128th Infantry Regiment, less 1st Battalion, which is to contain the Corkscrew Ridge, is ordered to capture Limon and secure a crossing of the Leyte River tributary to the south. In preparation for this attack, fire is placed on Japanese positions along Highway 2 during the night. The action on Kilay Ridge is confined to patrolling and fire exchanges. Supplies brought by hand from Consuegra are being supplemented by airdrops. In the XXIV Corps area, the 3d Battalion of the 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, moves from Baybay to position just south of the 2d Battalion. Artillery is being emplaced at Damulaan. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Matina and Lumbia Aerodromes on Mindanao Island. On Leyte Island, fighter-bombers hit troop barges and supply dumps in Ormoc Bay and numerous targets of opportunity throughout the central Philippine Islands.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 186, NOVEMBER 21, 1944
Army and Marine Infantry units in the Marianas and Palaus continued to clear captured islands of remnants of Japanese garrisons. Total enemy casualties given below are through November 13 (West Longitude Date)
Saipan, killed, 26,277; captured, 2,068
Guam, killed, 17,238; captured, 463
Tinian, killed, 6,893; captured, 316
Angaur and Peleliu, killed, 12,980; captured, 420
On November 18, aircraft of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing made a strafing attack on installations on Haha Jima and shipping at Chichi Jima.
Additional reports on aircraft strikes by carrier based planes over Manila on November 18 now show that a total of 26 Japanese planes were shot out of the air. Four of these were destroyed by ships' antiaircraft fire. (A total of 18 planes had been reported shot down in communiqué No. 185. )
Japanese bases in the Palaus were hit by planes of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing and Fleet Air Wing One on November 18. Several large fires were started. On the same day fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing carried out bombing attacks on the airfield at Yap.
Air attacks were made on enemy held bases in the Marshalls on November 19 and 20 as the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing and search planes of Meet. Air Wing Two continued neutralizing raids on those islands. The enemy sent up meager antiaircraft fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nov 22nd 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s abort an air coverage mission due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 22 B-24s bomb Hankow; 11 B-25s pound the Ishan and Liuchenghsien areas while 8 hit storage facilities at Wanling and Kutkai, Burma; 95 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over wide expanses of S China attack town areas, supplies, and road and rail traffic, hitting the Chefang area especially hard.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s support ground forces at Bhamo while 37 others fly close support in the Pinwe area; supply and personnel areas at Nawngchio, Kutkai, Ingon, Selong, Man Mao, and in the vicinity of Kanbalu are pounded by more than 40 P-47s; 12 others attack the airfield at Kawlin Transports fly 188 sorties to forward areas. In India, the 2d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Imphal with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24s from Saipan escorted by 22 P-38s (the first long-range P-38 escort of Seventh AF bombers), bomb airfields on Moen and Param. P-47s from Saipan pound the airfield on Pagan.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Aircraft from a USN Task Group 38.4 bomb Japanese air facilities on Yap using napalm, the first time this weapon had been used by carrier-based aircraft.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity in the Makassar area, loosing the P-38 piloted by Robert Westbrook. 

EAST INDIES: On Celebes Island in the Netherlands East Indies, fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity in the Makassar area while B-24s bomb the nickel mine and targets of opportunity in the Kendari area and hit airfields in northeastern Celebes. Other B-24s hit small shipping during a sweep over Brunei Bay, British Brunei, Borneo. 
Nine Japanese aircraft raid Pitu and Wama Airfields on Morotai Island, Netherlands East Indies, destroying 15 RAAF and USAAF aircraft on the ground and damaging 29.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The British submarine HMS/M Stratagem (P 234) is sunk by a Japanese patrol craft approximately 3 nautical miles SW of Malacca, Malaya, in the shallow Strait of Malacca. The bow strikes the bottom and the sub begins flooding. Unable to shut the watertight doors, the crew scuttles the boat. Ten men escape from the stricken boat, though only eight manage to make it to the surface alive and are taken prisoner by the Japanese. Three of the eight are taken to Japan and survived the war; the fate of the other five is unknown.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 2d and 3d Battalions of the 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, attack south astride Highway 2 and take Limon, virtually completing the battle of Breakneck Ridge. Bypassed Japanese pockets are eliminated by mid-December. Forward elements of the 128th Infantry Regiment cross the tributary of the Leyte River south of Limon. The 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, under heavy Japanese attack on Kilay Ridge, is forced to compress its defense perimeter to avoid encirclement. In the XXIV Corps area, the 7th Infantry Division is ordered to assemble in the Baybay area as quickly as possible. The 11th Airborne Division, although not originally intended to operate on Leyte, is ordered to relieve the 7th Infantry Division, less the 17th Infantry Regiment, so the 7th can clear the eastern shore of Ormoc Bay. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers pound Bacalod Airstrip and Ipil on Negros Island, and Ormoc, Leyte Island area bridges, barges, and targets of opportunity. B-24s also bomb Sasa Airfield on Mindanao Island.

UNITED KINGDOM: The USAAF Eighth Air Force's 2d and 4th Combat Bombardment Wings (Heavy) of the 3d Bombardment Division are combined to form the Administrative Bombardment Wing (Provisional) ; this type of unit is expected to be highly suitable for conditions in the Pacific theater where bomb division HQ might be located far from its wing HQ; under this new plan, the administrative wing can absorb many functions of the division HQ; this experiment will be judged acceptable during February 1945.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 187, NOVEMBER 22, 1944
Further reports of the air strikes in and around Manila on November 18 (West Longitude Date) reveal the following total damage to shipping and Installations by planes of the Third Fleet:
One medium cargo ship and one small coastal cargo ship set afire in Subic Bay.
Two medium cargo ships burning and one small coastal cargo ship sunk near San Fernando.
One cargo ship burned and another burning in Manila Bay.
An oiler in flames and one medium cargo ship and two other oilers hit in Manila Bay.
Five luggers burning off Batangas and another sunk at Laoag.
Locomotive destroyed at Lucena.
Our planes strafed a heavy cruiser which appeared to be beached or in shallow water near Santa Cruz.
Ten fires were started in fuel dumps at San Fernando, Del Carmen Field and Clark Field while buildings and other installations were destroyed at West Lipa, Nichols, Malvar and Del Carmen Fields.
Liberators and Lightnings of the Seventh Army Air Force on November 21 strafed and bombed airfields on Truk. Five enemy fighters were seen of which four were destroyed.
Fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on November 19 hit Babelthuap in the Palaus, setting fuel dumps afire, and pounded the airfield on Yap.
Defenses on Rota in the Marianas were pounded by fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing on November 19.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nov 23rd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb a storage area near Lashio and 8 hit Kutkai and Wanling. 2 B-24s bomb Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong. 120+ P-40s, P-51s and P-38s hit targets of opportunity throughout SW and SE China; 32 of the fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Chefang, China area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-47s support ground forces in the Pinwe and Bhamo areas; 16 sweep and strafe airfields and many targets of opportunity from Anisakan to Nawnghkio; 3 hit an ammunition dump at Man Naung; 21 P-47s sweep roads in the Ye-U area and strafe rail installations at Kanbalu; 10 B-25s knock out the Tantabin main bridge and Tangon and Thegyaung bypass bridges, and blast approaches to the Tangon main bridge and Tantabin bypass bridge. 282 transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 B-24s from Guam Island hit shipping at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima Islands and bomb the town of Okimura in the Bonin Islands.

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The RAAF's No. 6 Squadron resumes their attack on Rabaul, New Britain Island, with Beauforts. The town will be attacked three more times before the end of the month.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 63d and 64th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), move from Owi to Tacloban, Leyte Island with B-24s.

EAST INDIES: Eleven RAAF (P-40) Kittyhawks dive bomb Lolobato and Hatetabako Aerodromes on Halmahera Island and 12 others dive bomb Galela Airfield on Galela Island 20 miles from Morotai Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 128th Infantry Regiment of the 32d Infantry Division improves and consolidates positions south of Limon and for the next few days patrols actively. The 112th Cavalry Regiment, which has been patrolling the Mt. Minoro area, is ordered southwest toward Highway 2 to relieve pressure on the 32d Infantry Division. In the XXIV Corps area, the 77th Infantry Division begins unloading on Leyte and is assigned to the corps. The Battle of Shoestring Ridge opens as the Japanese attack the sector of thinly spread 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, along the Palanas River, forcing a limited withdrawal. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Matina Aerodrome on Mindanao Island.
The USN submarine USS Gar lands men and supplies on west coast of Luzon. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Australian troops of the 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, relieve the U.S. 2d Battalion, 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division, at Cape Torokina, Bougainville. The Australian arrival opens the campaign on Bougainville that cost over 500 Australian lives by the war's end.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 188, NOVEMBER 23, 1944
Matsuwa in Kuriles was bombarded by a Naval task force on November 21 (West Longitude Date). Large fires and explosions were observed. Enemy guns did not reply. None of our ships was damaged.
Fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing destroyed an ammunition dump and set fire to trucks and a barge at Babelthuap in the Northern Palau Islands on November 20. One of our planes was lost, but the pilot was rescued.
Fighters of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing bombed the airstrip on Yap on November 20.
Aircraft of the Seventh Army Air Force bombed and strafed shipping and harbor installations at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands on November 20. One enemy plane was seen over Chichi Jima. Antiaircraft fire was moderate.
Venturas of Fleet Air Wing Two bombed and strafed the barracks area and power plant on Wake Island on November 22. A large explosion was observed north of the power plant. Antiaircraft fire was meager and In¬accurate.
Search planes of Fleet Air Wing Two and fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing continued neutralization raids in the Marshall Islands on November 21 and 22.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nov 24th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 21 B-24s bomb the warehouse area and docks at Hankow, China. 3 others hit the Haiphong, French Indochina area. 22 B-25s bomb a storage area near Lashio, Burma, targets of opportunity in the Hankow, China area, and the towns of Wanling and Wan Lai-Kam, Burma, and Siangtan, and Wuchang, China. 120+ P-40s, P-38s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack many targets of opportunity in E Burma and SW and SE China, concentrating on river and rail traffic and supplies at Chefang, Hengshan, and the Sinshih-Changsha, China area.

CHINA: Japanese forces in southern China, attempting to gain contact with their forces garrisoning French Indochina, take Nanning.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 32 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Pinwe and Bhamo se#2ctors; 50 P-47s attack troops and supply areas at Panma, Hpa-Hpen, Nawng-Sang, Kawlin, Wahkyet, Kawngai, and in the Pintha area, 8 damage bridges at Meza, Namhkai, and Hsenwi while 10 others hit Lashio Airfield; 6 B-25s pound the storage and ferry area at Meza and 4 damage approaches to the Namhkai and Hsenwi road bridges. 323 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s from Saipan Island on a shipping reconnaissance attack vessels at Haha Jima and Chichi Jima Islands. 3 B-24s from Guam Island on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus. 14 Saipan based P-47s strafe landing ground on Pagan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The XXI Bomber Command flies its first mission against Japan; the objective is Tokyo; the 111 B-29s are led by 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) Commanding General, Brigadier General Emmett O'Donnell Jr piloting DAUNTLESS DOTTY, copiloted by Major Robert K Morgan, erstwhile pilot of the famed B-17, MEMPHIS BELLE; 35 B-29s bomb the primary target, the Musashino aircraft plant; 50 bomb the secondary target, the urban area and docks; 17 abort enroute; the remainder are unable to bomb due to mechanical difficulties; 1 B-29 crashes off Honshu Island when a fighter rams the bomber, shearing off the elevator and right horizontal stabilizer, becoming the first XXI Bomber Command B-29 lost to Japanese action; 1 other ditches after running out of fuel; B-29 gunners claim 7 aircraft downed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the Philippine Islands, B-24s bomb AA positions and targets of opportunity at Camp Downes and Panalisan Point and US fighters attack and destroy several aircraft over Carigara Bay and the Leyte Island area; B-24s hit AA positions and other targets at Matina Airfield on Mindanao; units arriving on Leyte Island: 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, at Dulag from Biak Island with F-5s; 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d Bombardment Group (Heavy), at Tacloban from Owi with B-24s. Lost on a flight from Biak to Hollanida is C-46 42-101046. 

JAPAN: The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XXI Bomber Command flies Mission 7, their first against Japan; the objective is Tokyo. The 111 B-29s are led by Brigadier General Emmett O'Donnell Jr, Commanding General, 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy), piloting "Dauntless Dotty," copiloted by Major Robert K Morgan, erstwhile pilot of the famed B-17 "Memphis Belle." Thirty five B-29s bomb the primary target, the Musashino aircraft plant while 50 bomb the secondary target, the urban area and docks. Seventeen others abort en route, the remainder are unable to bomb due to mechanical difficulties. Unfortunately, even with the use of radar, overcast skies and bad weather prove an insurmountable obstacle at 30,000 feet and fewer than 50 bombs hit the primary target. One B-29 crashes off Honshu Island when a fighter rams the bomber, shearing off the elevator and right horizontal stabilizer, becoming the first XXI Bomber Command B-29 lost to Japanese action; one 
other ditches after running out of fuel. B-29 gunners claim 7-18-9 Japanese aircraft. This is the first time Tokyo has been bombed since the Doolittle raid of 18 April 1942.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, repels a minor counterattack against Kilay Ridge. In the XXIV Corps area, the 32d Infantry Regiment recovers some ground previously lost on Shoestring Ridge and holds the perimeter--about 2,000 yards long and less than 1,500 yards deep against a vigorous counterattack during the night of 24/25 November. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb antiaircraft positions and targets of opportunity at Camp Downes and Panalisan Point and fighters attack and destroy several aircraft over Carigara Bay and the Leyte Island area. B-24s hit antiaircraft positions and other targets at Matina Aerodrome on Mindanao Island. P-40s and P-47s attack one of the groups of ships involved in the 5th phase of the TA Operation, sinking a submarine chaser and three landing ships in Cataingan Bay, Masbate Island. 

VOLCANO ISLANDS: USN heavy cruisers USS Chester, Pensacola and Salt Lake City bombard Iwo Jima.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nov 25th 1944 37,253

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 aborts an armed photo mission over Matsuwa Island due to weather and instead radarbombs Kurabu Airfield on Paramushiru Island; B-25s cancel a shipping sweep due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s hit warehouses, village and town areas at Lashio and Wanling, Burma. 6 attack rail targets, trucks, and buildings at Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina. 75 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack river, road, and rail traffic, troops, buildings, and other targets of opportunity at several Thailand, Burma, S China, and N French Indochina locations, including areas around Bhre and Lampang, Thailand; Paoching, Ankang, Ishan, and Hochih, China; Namsang, and Mongyu, Burma; and Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 24 bomb an airfield at Kawlin while 8 more strafe Tabingaung Airfield and town area; 12 attack the Meza railroad station and boxcars in nearby bridge area, storage and personnel areas in the Lashio area and at Nawngyang, Ashang, and Man Mao; 8 P-47s strafe targets of opportunity along the Wuntho-Shwebo rail line. Transports fly 325 sorties to forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 7 Guam Island-based B-24s, escorting a photo aircraft over the Bonin and Kazan Islands, bomb Chichi Jima, Muko Jima, and Haha Jima Islands.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and fighter-bombers hit airfields on Ceram and Boeroe (Buroe) Islands and B-24s on armed reconnaissance over northern Borneo hit shipping and other targets of opportunity. During the night of 25/26 November, B-25s hit airfields in northeastern Celebes and Halmahera Islands.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Cavalla sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Shimotsuki about 220 nautical miles ENE of Singapore, Malaya. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, halts work on airfields. In the X Corps area, Company A, the most advanced unit of the 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, on Kilay Ridge, repels a heavy Japanese counterattack, during the night of 25/26 November. In the XXIV Corps area, the 32d Infantry Regiment of the 7th Infantry Division contains another Japanese counterattack, which is made in less strength after nightfall. The 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 11th Airborne Division, starts s difficult westward trek over the mountains from Burauen toward Mahonag, 10 miles distant, to ease pressure on the corps units driving on Ormoc. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers range over wide areas of Masbate, Cebu, and Leyte Islands, and surrounding waters, attacking shipping, airfields, bivouacs, and a variety of targets. 
Carrier-based aircraft of USN Task Groups 38.3 and 38.4 bomb Japanese shipping off central Luzon. Planes from carrier USS Ticonderoga sink heavy cruiser Kumano in Dasol Bay on west central Luzon. F6Fs, SB2Cs and TBMs from carriers USS Ticonderoga and Essex , along with F6Fs and TBMs from small carrier USS Langley attack a convoy about 15 nautical miles SW of Santa Cruz, on the west coast of Luzon, and sink a coast defense ship and three landing ships. Planes from carrier USS Intrepid sink two fast transports and damage a fast transport and ah escort destroyer in Balanacan Harbor on Marinduque Island. Planes from USS Essex and Langley sink an army cargo ship and damage a cargo ship in San Fernando harbor.
Kamikazes breach the fleet's fighter defenses, however, and press home determined attacks, damaging carriers USS Essex, Intrepid and Hancock and small carrier USS Cabot. Small carrier USS Independence is damaged by crash of own aircraft into island structure. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Australian 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, relieves the 2d Battalion, U.S. 132d Infantry Regiment, Americal Division.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Ocean Area (CINCPOA) issues Operation Plan 11-44 for the invasion of Iwo Jima. The USN Fifth Fleet commander is to seize Iwo and develop air bases there. The invasion date is tentatively set for 3 February 1945.

CINCPAC COMMUNIQUÉ NO. 189, NOVEMBER 25, 1944
Seventh Army Air Force planes bombed shipping and dock installations at Chichi Jima and Haha Jima in the Bonins on November 22 (West Longi¬tude Date). Hits were scored on docking facilities on Haha Jima. On November 24, Chichi Jima was again struck by Seventh Air Force planes.
On November 22, Corsairs of the Second Marine Aircraft Wing destroyed a number of barges and struck at installations in the Northern Palaus. The airfield at Yap was hit on the same date by Marine Corsairs.
Three barges were sunk and fires were started in enemy held bases in the Northern Palaus which were attacked by Second Marine Aircraft Wing fighters on November 24. On the same date Seventh Army Air Force planes bombed Arakabesan, leaving large fires.
Installations on Marcus Island were bombed by Seventh Army Air Force Liberators on November 24.
Second Marine Aircraft Wing Corsairs encountered moderate antiaircraft fire in attacks on Yap airfield on November 21. On the same date, Marine night fighters hit enemy held bases in the Northern Palaus and Seventh Army Air Force bombers pounded Arakabesan and Yap.
Thunderbolts of the Seventh Army Air Force attacked the airfield on Pagan in the Marianas on November 21. A Japanese reconnaissance plane was shot down by an Army fighter over Saipan on November 24.
Ponape in the Carolines was bombed on November 21 and 23 by fighters of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing. Targets were hit in the area of the airfield, the seaplane ramp and fuel dumps.
Planes of the Fourth Marine Aircraft Wing on November 21 and 23, carried out neutralization raids in the Marshalls.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nov 26th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A shipping sweep by 4 B-25s is called off due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 19 B-25s and 20 P-51s blast railway cars, station, and track, hit several trucks, and hit town areas at Hochih, China and Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina. 6 B-25s damage a bridge at Kengluang, Thailand. 90+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s hit river, rail, and road traffic and other targets of opportunity over wide S China areas, 40 of them concentrating on targets between Kweiyi and Changsha and around Liuchow, China. A flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, begins operating from Luliang, China with F-5s (squadron is based at Kunming).

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the British 36th Division, replacing the 72nd Brigade with the 29th Brigade, patrols actively in the Pinwe area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s continue close support strikes; about 60 fighter-bombers hit concentrations, supply and ammunition dumps, and rail targets at Panghkai, Kunmong, Mabein, Lashio, Panku, and around Meza; 7 others on a railroad sweep hit targets of opportunity between Maymyo and Man Pyen. Transports fly 300+ sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan strafe the airfield on Pagan. During the night a B-24 on a snooper mission from Guam bombs Iwo Jima. B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Arakabesan in the Palau.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 22d BG and the 33d Bombardment Squadron move from Leyte to Angaur Airfield with B-24s.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s pound airfields in the Ambon-Ceram Islands area. Other bombers and fighters fly light strikes and armed reconnaissance missions against a variety of targets on northern Celebes, northern Borneo and the Halmahera Islands.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24 Infantry Division, relieves Company A with Company C on Kilay Ridge. The battalion is highly vulnerable to Japanese attack from different directions and is maintaining positions with the use of artillery. In the XXIV Corps area, the Japanese make another night attack, on the night of 26/27 November, on Shoestring Ridge, about 200 Japanese troops gaining positions in the bamboo thicket within the American lines, but 400 Japanese dead are counted at the conclusion of the action.
Over 40 USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, some with fighter support, bomb La Carlota and Talisay Airfields on Negros and Cebu Islands respectively; fighter-bombers hit an airfield and various targets of opportunity throughout the area. B-24 Liberators bomb an airfield near Davao, Mindanano Island. Other bombers and fighters fly light strikes and armed reconnaissance missions against a variety of targets in southern Luzon and Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nov 27th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 17 B-24s bomb Gia Lam, French Indochina. 17 B-25s blast the Hochih, China area, 6 bomb Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina, and 8 pound warehouses at Lashio, Burma. 56 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over E Burma, N French Indochina, and vast areas of S China attack town areas, railroad targets, bridges and other targets of opportunity around Lampang, Thailand; Phu Binh, French Indochina; Pachai, Ishan, and Chefang, China; and Wanling, Hsenwi, and Kawnghka, Burma. A detachment of the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF, begins operating from Hsian, China with P-61s (squadron is based at Chengtu with a detachment at Kunming).

CHINA: U.S. Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Commanding General, U.S. China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, presents a plan to Chiang Kai-shek to furnish munitions to Chinese Communists. The proposal is rejected.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Pinwe area; 21 fighter-bombers destroy bridges at Inailong and Thegyaung and damage bridges at Ho-hko and Kawnghka; 60+ fighter-bombers attack personnel and supply areas at Kutkai, Kyungon, Kodaungbo, Mongmit, Datwin, Man Namsawk, Old Lashio, and Ugingyi. Transports fly 280+ sorties, carrying men and supplies to forward bases and frontline areas. A detachment of the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from Myitkyina, Burma with F-5s (squadron is based at Barrackpore, India); the 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Yazagyo, Burma to Asansol, India with UC-64s and L-5s; the 434th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Comilla to Fenny, India with B-25s.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XX Bomber Command flies Mission 18: 60 B-29 Superfortresses operating from the Calcutta, India area, are dispatched to bomb the Bangsue railroad yards at Bangkok; 55 bomb the target and three others hit individual targets. One aircraft is lost.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Hostilities on Peleliu in the Palau Islands end. Approximately 13,600 Japanese have been killed on Angaur, Peleliu, and small islands off Peleliu; prisoners total about 400. The 81st Infantry Division and attached units have suffered over 3,275 casualties, including 542 killed. The reinforced 1st Marine Division's casualties total about 5,250 killed and 5,275 wounded. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Saipan escorted by 12 P-38s, hit Iwo Jima; 29 more B-24s, from Guam fly a second strike against the island. 25 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Del Monte Airfield.

MARIANA ISLANDS: At 0005 hours, two Japanese "Betty" bombers bombed and strafed Isley Field on Saipan destroying a B-29 Superfortress. At 1210 hours, 17 "Zeke" fighters staging through Iwo Jima, strafed Isley Field destroying two B-29s and damaging seven others. Virtually all of them are shot down by antiaircraft and intercepting fighters.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 81 Mariana Islands-based B-29s fly against Tokyo; none of the B-29s bomb the primary targets, the Musashino and Nakajima plants, but 59 hit the secondary, the urban area and docks; 7 bomb Hamamatsu, a target of opportunity; while the mission is in progress 11 enemy airplanes attack Isley Field destroying or damaging several B-29s; AA and intercepting fighters down 10 aircraft.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The detachment of the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Noemfoor moves to Morotai with P-61s (squadron is based on Middleburg).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s blast Namlea Airfield on Boeroe Island and Liang and Laha Dromes on Ambon Island. A variety of FEAF aircraft attack airfields, shipping, and targets of opportunity on Celebes Island, North Borneo, and in the Halmahera and the Ceram Islands areas.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, a battalion of 306th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, leaves for operation against Mindoro. In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, the 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, on Kilay Ridge, learns from a patrol that help is coming however they undergo a strong Japanese counterattack from the east and its supply line to Consuegra is temporarily cut. In the XXIV Corps area, the 1st Battalion (-) of the 84th Infantry Regiment moves from Caridad to Damulaan to help the 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division; attacks toward Albuera, clearing the Japanese from the bamboo thicket within the 32d Infantry Regiment's zone; 109 Japanese dead are counted. The 32d Infantry Regiment and 1st Battalion, 184th Infantry Regiment, establish defense perimeters and repel light infiltration attempts during the night. The Japanese begin operations to regain airfields. Corps has learned of a Japanese plan to capture airfields in the Burauen area and is taking countermeasures. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Malogo and Bacalod Airfields on Negros Island and Degos Aerodromes on Mindanao Island. 
Twenty five USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators from Angaur Island bomb Del Monte Airfield on Mindanano Island. 
USN destroyers bombard Japanese positions at Ormoc Bay, Leyte; firing continues on 28 November.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nov 28th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 photographs and bombs the Matsuwa Island shore area in the Kurile Islands.

CHINA: The Japanese 11th Army, acting independently and against orders, drives across the Kwangsi-Kweichow border although it has been ordered to halt at the border.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 17 B-24s, escorted by 12 P-51s, bomb Gia Lam and 6 B-25s hit a railroad bridge at Phu Lang Thuong. In Burma, 3 B-25s blast 6 warehouses at Hsenwi, 3 bomb Wan Lai- Kam, 1 hits Kutkai, and 4 attack buildings in the Wanling and Chefang, China areas. 60+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over wide areas of E Burma and S China hit troops, bridges, horses, and other targets of opportunity at many locations.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the Chinese 38th Division maintains pressure on the main northern defenses of Bhamo with the 114th Regiment; the 113th Regiment has the mission of entering the city but has been unable to do so.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 39 P-47s support ground forces in the Pinwe and Bhamo areas; supply and personnel concentrations and targets of opportunity at Nwegyo, Kutkai, the Meza area, Mankang, Manai, Nawnglok, Nawnglong, Loimawk, Man Myeng, Mong Wi and Kungmong are attacked by about 80 fighter-bombers; 16 hit targets of opportunity along the Maymyo- Bawgyo rail line. Transports fly 317 sorties to forward areas. HQ 4th Combat Cargo Group and the 13th Combat Cargo Squadron arrive at Sylhet, India from the US with C-46s.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, elements of the 81st Infantry Division begin to clear Kayangel Atoll, north of Kossol Passage. In the air, three USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24 Liberators from Angaur Island bomb the radio station on Arakabesan Island.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 21 Saipan based B-24s bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima; 3 others, flying an armed reconnaissance mission, bomb Marcus. During the night of 28/29 Nov a B-24 on a snooper mission hits Iwo Jima. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 2d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Leyte to Angaur Airfield Island with B-24s; the 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th FG, that has been operating from Morotai Island, joins the ground echelon at Dulag, Leyte Island with P-38s.

EAST INDIES: Small attacks by USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers are launched against airfields, shipping, and targets of opportunity over wide areas in the Halmahera and Timor Islands area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the Japanese try to recover Kilay Ridge, during the night of 28/29 November, moving onto it in strength and isolating Company C, 34th Infantry Regiment, on the southwestern end. The 12th Cavalry Regiment, mopping up in the Mt Badian-Hill 2348 region, about 5 miles NE of Kananga, inches westward from this time until 9 December. In the XXIV Corps area, the 32d Infantry Regiment of the 7th Infantry Division, now greatly weakened, is to be withdrawn to reserve while the 184th and 17th Infantry Regiments continue the battle for Shoestring Ridge.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Degos and Matina Aerodromes on Mindanao Island. Small attacks by B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers are launched against airfields, shipping, and targets of opportunity over wide areas including the central Philippines. 
During the night of 28/29 November, three Japanese Army transports attempt to drop 45 paratroopers on Tacloban Airfield on Leyte where their mission is to disrupt flight operations. One of the aircraft is shot down by antiaircraft fire and the other two crash near Dulag Airfield.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Camotes Sea, Japanese submarine HIJMS I-46 is sunk about 16 nautical miles S of Ormoc, Leyte, Philippine Islands, in position 10.48N, 124.35E, by the USN destroyers USS Saufley, Waller, Pringle, and Renshaw


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nov 29th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb Kashiwabara on Paramushiru. B-25s call off a shipping sweep due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s bomb Ninh Binh, French Indochina and 8 hit Lashio and 3 attack Hsenwi, Burma. 20 P-40s, P-38s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity in the Chefang, China area. 23 P-38s and P-51s attack bridges, horses, shipping, and rail traffic around Hochih and Nanning, China; Quang Yen, French Indochina; and Hsenwi, Kawnghka, and Namhkai, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ fighter-bombers fly close support strikes in the battle areas around Bhamo and Pinwe; bridges at Tonbo, Pauktaw, Man Loi, Meza, Bon Chaung, and at 2 unnamed points in N Burma are pounded by 60+ fighter-bombers; 8 others bomb supplies, personnel and ammunition stores at Tigyaing. 323 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. The 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Tulihal, India with C-47s; the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Moran, India to Warazup, Burma with B-25s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24s from Guam bomb Iwo Jima. 4 P-47s from Saipan strafe Pagan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 24 Mariana Islands-based B-29s strike the Tokyo dock and industrial area during the night of 29/30 Nov; 2 B-29s bomb the last resort targets of Yokohama and Numazu.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers fly several light raids against Halmahera Island airfields and against shipping and other targets of opportunity in the Ceram Island area, northern Celebes Island, and northern Borneo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army’s X Corps area on Leyte, the Japanese continue attacks on Kilay Ridge, but the 1st Battalion of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, succeeds in relieving Company C. An urgent request for reinforcements, 2d Battalion of 528th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, moves forward, Company G, the first to arrive, immediately reinforcing Company C. In the XXIV Corps area, elements of the 184th Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, recover some ground at the bamboo thicket but are unable to clear the Japanese from the thicket and they repel three heavy Japanese counterattacks.
In Leyte Gulf, Japanese kamikazes crash the battleship USS Maryland between turrets Nos. 1 and 2 killing 31 sailors but the ships remained on station. Also hit are the destroyers USS Saufley killing one sailor and Aulick killing 31.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Matina Aerodrome on Mindanao Island while A-20s and P-47s hit the airfield at Pangsagan. B-24s, with fighter cover, bomb Puerto Princesa Airfield on Palawan Island. B-25s and P-47s attack Japanese shipping near Ormoc Bay sinking a submarine chaser. P-40s and P-47s sink an army cargo ship off Camotes Island, and a cargo ship Shinsho Maru off Ormoc. B-25s, and fighter-bombers fly several light raids against targets of opportunity in the Philippine Islands.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Archerfish torpedoes and sinks the 68,059 ton Japanese aircraft carrier HIJMS Shinano about 190 nautical miles S of Nagoya, Japan, in position 32.00N, 137.00E. This was the carrier’s maiden voyage and there were 2515 sailors, 300 shipyard workers and 40 civilian employees aboard. She had sailed from Yokosuka yesterday with three destroyers en route to Kure for fitting out. Unfortunately for those aboard, her watertight compartmentation not yet being installed Archerfish fired six torpedoes and four hit on the starboard side and Shinano becomes the largest warship ever lost in combat when she sank at 1055 hours. The ship had been at see for a total of 17 hours. Of the 2,515 men aboard, 1,435 are lost and 1,080 are rescued. 
USN submarine USS Scabbardfish sinks the Japanese submarine HIJMS I-365 with one torpedo about 84 nautical miles SE of Tokyo, Japan, in position 34.44N, 141.01E. Scabbardfish rescues one survivor.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Australian troops of the 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, attack Japanese positions on Little George Hill about 9 miles NNE of the Torokina perimeter and takes the hill in less than 30 minutes. The Japanese counter-attack in the evening but are driven off.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nov 30th 1944 37,501

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather sortie is the only mission.

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek decides to move the Chinese 22d and 38th Divisions from Burma to China for defense of Kunming. The Chinese 14th Division is eventually substituted for the 38th, so that current operations in Burma will suffer less. Major General Albert Wederneyer, Commanding General US China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-shek, informs the Joint Chiefs of Staff and Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander of the South-East Asia Theatre, of the Generalissimo' s decision. Chiang Kai-shek also agrees to provide 270,000 replacements for ALPHA (the plan to defend Kunming and Chungking) by 1 April 1945 but refuses a request to supply arms to the Chineses forces of the IX War Area.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s and 8 P-51s damage 2 railroad bridges and several buildings at Phu Lang Thuong and Phu Ly, French Indochina. 11 bomb 5 warehouses and several other buildings at Lashio and Wanling, Burma. 9 fighter-bombers hit shipping, rail targets, and troops at various points in Thailand. In China, 23 fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity in the Chefang area; the 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Yunnani with P-40s and P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Poashan.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s knock out and damage bridges at Bawgyo, Namhkai, and Hsenwi; 16 P-47s support ground forces at Bhamo; the town of Pinwe is found to be free of enemy forces; about 70 fighter-bombers attack troops and supply areas at several locations including Molo, Naungmo, Namun, Hkumpen, Myadaung, Kutkai, Kanbalu, Kyauk, and Natpe; 13 others attack bridges at Meza and in the Bawdwin area; 8 strafe targets of opportunity along the Kyaukme-Panglong road. 321 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. In India, HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group and the 4th Combat Cargo Squadron move from Sylhet to Tulihal with C-47s; the detachment of the 5th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, operating from Fenny with P-47s, returns to base at Asansol; the detachment of the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Tingkawk Sakan, Burma with F-5s, returns to base at Barrackpore (other detachments are at Myitkyina, Burma and Chittagong); the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, moves from Sylhet to Bikram with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 23 B-24s from Saipan bomb the airfield on Iwo Jima. 8 Guam based B-24s, escorting photo aircraft over the Kazan and Bonins, bomb Haha Jima. 37 from Angaur hit Legaspi Airfield. During the night of 29/30 Nov, 2 B-24s from Guam and Saipan bomb the Iwo Jima airfield on snooper missions.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The air echelons of the 36th and 80th Fighter Squadrons, 8th FG, operating from Morotai with P-38s, return to base at Dulag; the 340th Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Noemfoor Island to Tacloban with P-47s; the ground echelon of the 418th Night Fighter Squadron begins a movement from Dulag to San Jose (air echelon is on Morotai with P-61s).

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s in major strikes of the day hit Malimpoeng and Parepare Airfields on Celebes Island and four airfields on Halmahera Island. Fighter-bombers, B-24s, and B-25s fly armed reconnaissance, harassing strikes, and light raids over various areas of the Netherlands East Indies.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The projected Mindoro operation is postponed for ten days by General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief South-West Pacific Area, in order to release shipping and naval support forces for landing in the Ormoc area on Leyte. The final target dates for Mindoro and Luzon are 15 December 1944 and 9 January 1945, respectively.
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special), which has been driving south to ease the pressure on the 32d Infantry Division in the Limon area, halts at a ridge east of Highway 2 about 5,000 yards SE of Limon; unable to progress farther because of strong opposition, the cavalrymen dig in and drive off Japanese patrols. In the XXIV Corps area, the battle of Shoestring Ridge ends successfully as elements of the 184th Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, clear the bamboo thicket and establish the night perimeter on the forward slope of the ridge. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Legaspi Airfield on the southeastern tip of Luzon Island and Matina Aerodrome on Mindanao Island. B-25s strike Dumaguete Airfield on Negros Island and fighter-bombers, B-24s, and B-25s fly armed reconnaissance, harassing strikes, and light raids over various areas.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dec 1st 1944

ALASKA: A small amount of material believed to be from a Japanese “Fu-Go Weapon” (balloon bomb) lands on St. Lawrence Island in the Bering Sea. The island is located about 143 nautical miles southwest of Nome. The exact date the balloon landed is unknown.
BURMA: Major General George Stratemeyer, Commanding General Army Air Forces, China Theater and Commanding General Eastern Air Command (EAC), issues a general order, effective December, reorganizing EAC. On the Northern Combat Area Command front, the Chinese 30th Division, with the 90th Regiment in the lead, is moving southward from the Bhamo area toward Namhkam over rough terrain.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s attack targets of opportunity in the S China Sea. 8 B-25s destroy 3 storage buildings and damage 6 others at Wanling, Burma; 9 fighter-bombers pound troop positions in the area and destroy or damage several trucks. Several other fighter-bombers hit trucks, locomotives, and villages in the Chefang, China area; between Lashio and Hsenwi, Burma; and from Linfen to Taiyuan, and at Kunlong, China.
CAROLINE ISLANDS: In the Palau Islands, elements of the 81st Infantry Division complete the occupation of Kayangel Atoll in the northern Palaus. 

CHINA: Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Commanding General U.S. China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek directs Major General Claire Chennault, Commanding General USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, to make the main effort of the Fourteenth Air Force in defense of the air line to China and Service of Supply; in addition to providing logistical support of U.S. military activities, to support certain Chinese forces in the China Theater. 
On the Salween front, Chinese forces take Che-fang.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-47s continue support of ground forces in the Bhamo area; town areas, troops, warehouses, and supply dumps at Myitson, Mingon, Alezeik, Lenaung, and Old Lashioare are pounded by 30+ P-47s; 17 more hit bridges in N Burma and 8 strafe the Hsenwi landing ground. 290 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. In India, a detachment of the 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, begins operating from Fenny with P-47s (squadron is based at Asansol); the 14th and 15th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 4th Combat Cargo Group, arrive at Sylhet from the US with C-46s; during Dec 44, the detachment of the 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, operating from Hathazari with C-47s, returns to base at Tulihal, the 427th Night Fighter Squadron, AAF, India-Burma Theater, moves from Pandaveswar to Myitkyina, Burma with P-61s, and the 436th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), based at Madhaiganj, India with B-24s sends a detachment to Luliang, China to ferry gasoline to Suichwan, China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 26 Guam based B-24s pound the airfield on Iwo Jima. During the night of 1/2, a B-24 bombs Iwo Jima during a snooper mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Lost on a training flight is F-6D Mustang 44-14621. HQ 3d Air Commando Group, the 3d Fighter Squadron (Commando) and the 157th, 159th and 160th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), arrive on Leyte Island from the US with P-51s and UC-64s and L-5s (first mission is 8 Jan and 7 Feb 45); a detachment of the 4th Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (attached to Thirteenth AF), begins operating from Morotai, with F-7s (squadron is based at Hollandia, New Guinea); the 342d Fighter Squadron, 348th Fighter Group, moves from Noemfoor to Tacloban Airfield with P-47s; the 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Leyte to Angaur Airfield with B-24s.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, the Japanese food supply is exhausted by this time. In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, after preparatory fire, Company E, 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, attacks through Company C of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, to clear the knolls on the southeastern end of Kilay Ridge, taking the first. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, is ordered to withdraw from the ridge but is unable to do so for several days. The 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) attempts in vain to clear the ridge southeast of Limon. In the XXIV Corps area, a warning order for an assault on Ormoc is issued.
Major USAAF Far East Air Forces strikes in the Philippine Islands include B-24 raids on Bacalod Airstrip and Fabrica Aerodrome on Negros Island; a B-25s attack, with P-47 support, on Lahug Airfield on Cebu Island; and B-25s attack Cagayan Airfield on Mindanao Island. Other FEAF aircraft maintain armed reconnaissance and sweeps over a wide area of the Philippine Islands.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25 and fighter-bombers hit several airfields and numerous targets of opportunity on Halmahera Island, Moluccas Islands, during a series of raids. Other FEAF aircraft maintain armed reconnaissance and sweeps over a wide area of the Netherland East Indies.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, The Australians take over from U.S. troops at Aitape.

INDIAN OCEAN: In the Sunda Strait which connects the Indian Ocean and Java Sea between Sumatra and Java, German submarine U-196 is listed as missing; all 65 crewmen are lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dec 2nd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s damage several buildings at Hsenwi, Burma. 39 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack troops, horses, trucks, railroad yards, shipping, storage facilities, and road machinery between Yungfengshih and Paoching, China; N of Wanling, from Wanling to Lashio and in Lashio Burma; in the Chiuchiang area, Nan Tan, and at Kichang, China.

CHINA: Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Commanding General U.S. China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, presents Chiang Kai-shek a proposal, suggested by Colonel David D. Barrett of the American Observer Group in Yenan, to form three communist regiments in Yenan, to be equipped by the U.S., for use in Nationalist territory under command of a U.S. officer. The plan is rejected. Later in December, Major General Robert McClure, Chief of Staff U.S. Forces US China Theater of Operations, drafts a plan for U.S. airborne units of technicians to go into communist China and informally presents it to the nationalists and communists for approval. A Japanese column driving on Kweiyang reaches Tu-shan

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, the East African 11th Division reaches the Chindwin River at Kalewa.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 40 fighter-bombers fly close support strikes in the Bhamo battle sector; supply areas, ammunition dumps, personnel and tank concentrations, and strongholds at Mayathein, Kwingyi, Nanthe, Hsai-hkao, Hsenwi, Man Hkam, Wuntho, Tedaw, and Old Lashio are hit by 60+ fighter-bombers; 16 others hit rolling stock on the rail line between Hsipaw and Lashio and strafe a supply train in Pangkyawng; 10 B-25s pound several N Burma bridges, knocking out road bridges at Tonglau and Nam Nung and 2 railroad bridges at Tangon. Transports fly 286 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 23 B-24s from Guam hit Iwo Jima. During the night of 2/3 Dec 3 B-24s on snooper missions from Saipan and Guam bomb an airfield on Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighter-bombers in the C Philippine Islands and Mindanao Island support ground forces and hit supplies, communications, and a variety of targets of opportunity. The 19th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Leyte Island to Angaur Airfield with B-24s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and B-25 Mitchells attack Baoebaoe Airfield and Kendari on Celebes Island. B-25s bomb Namlea Airfield on Boeroe Island and attack shipping off Ceram Island.
Australian B-24s attack a small Japanese convoy in the Makassar Strait between Borneo and Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies. The aircraft sink a small freighter and damage a freighter and a fuel barge.

PACIFIC OCEAN: During a USN attack on Japanese shipping in Ormoc Bay, Leyte, on the night of 2/3 December, USN destroyer USS Cooper, accompanied by destroyers USS Allen M Sumner and Moale, engage two Japanese destroyers, HIJMS Kuwa and Take. USS Cooper is struck by a torpedo possibly from HIJMS Kuwa causing an explosion on her starboard side and breaking the ship in two about 9 nautical miles S of Ormoc in position 10.54N, 124.36E. Before being hit, USS Cooper and the other two destroyers sink HIJMS Kuwa and damages her sistership HIJMS Take. Cooper sinks within minutes taking the lives of 191 crewmen. "Black Cat" PBY-5A Catalinas pick up 168 survivors that night and the next day. One PBY carries 56 in addition to its eight-man crew. USS Allen M. Sumner is damaged by horizontal bomber, and USS Moale is damaged (possibly by Kuwa) in Ormoc Bay. This is the only naval engagement of the Pacific War in which US ships are fired upon simultaneously from the air, sea and from shore batteries in one short desperate four hour battle. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, Companies E and F, 128 Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, extend southward on Kilay Ridge against firm resistance. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, is ordered by the 128th Infantry Regiment commander to remain on the ridge until further notice. The 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) continues efforts to clear the ridge southeast of Limon and sends Troop A toward Highway 2 to make contact with the 32d Infantry Division.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit Dumaguete Airfield on Negros Island and Matina and Cagayan Airfields on Mindanao Island. Fighter-bombers in the central Philippines and Mindanao Island support ground forces and hit supplies, communications, and a variety of targets of opportunity. 
USN submarine USS Gunnel lands supplies and evacuates Allied aviators from Palawan. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Australian Lieutenant General William Bridgeford, General Officer Commanding 3rd Australian Division, informs his senior officers that the first phase of operations in the southern sector of Bougainville will be the capture of Mosigetta and Mawaraka which are about 25 miles SE of Torokina.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dec 3rd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-24s place delayed action bombs near Pengpu bridge; 4 B-25s and 10 P-51s bomb a storage area at Sintsiang; 67 fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance blast trucks, railroad targets, warehouses, shipping and other targets of opportunity at Wanling, Burma, and in China, Loyang, Yuncheng, Hei-Shih Kuan, Wuhu, and particularly in areas around Shihhweiyao and from Hengyang to Siangtan and Lingling.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 32 P-47s continue close support of ground forces attacking Bhamo; 18 others damage road bridges at Hay-ti and Tonbo and 6 attack several railroad bridges in N Burma; 4 drop delay-fuse bombs on the Myitson ferry landing; 30+ fighter-bombers hit troop and equipment concentrations, fuel and other supplies, artillery, ammunition dumps, and general town areas in or near Hopaw, Loipao, Man Kat, Namhpai, and Indaw; 9 strafe targets of opportunity along the Shwebo-Wuntho rail line; 4 B-25s during the night of 3/4 Dec, destroy a train on the Tangon railroad bridge and attack several other targets of opportunity. 323 transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas.

CHINA: The Japanese 11th Army halts its unauthorized drive into Kweichow Province toward Kweiyang as its supplies run out.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, the East African 11th Division establishes a bridgehead across the Chindwin River at Kalewa, where bridging is undertaken under fire. The Indian 20th Division secures a bridgehead across the river to the north in the Mawlaik area, crossing a brigade and uses Kalewa site for crossing the rest of the division

CEYLON: Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander South East Asia Theatre, agrees to permit the Chines 22d and 38th Divisions to move from Burma to China to defend Kunming.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 Guam B-24s pound Iwo Jima; 7 others, escorting photo aircraft over the Bonin and Kazan, bomb Haha Jima and Iwo Jima. B-24s on snooper missions from the Mariana during the night of 3/4, continue to bomb Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 10: 86 Mariana Island-based B-29s are dispatched to attack the Musashino aircraft plant and docks and urban areas in Tokyo, Japan; 60 B-29s hit the primary target and 15 hit alternate targets; they claim 10-11-18 Japanese aircraft; 5 B-29s are lost including: B-29 "Rosalia Rocket" 42-24656, 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, major USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 strikes include raids against Malimpoeng and Mandai on Celebes Island while B-25s attack four airfields on Halmahera Island.. 
NEW GUINEA: USAAF Far East Air Forces A-20s attack Point Noejew, Dutch New Guinea. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN hospital ship USS Hope (AH-7), fully illuminated in accordance with the dictates of the Geneva Convention, is followed by a Japanese submarine during the morning and is then attacked by Japanese torpedo planes but not damaged, 125 nautical miles (231 kilometers) east of Mindanao, Philippine Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, Troop G of the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) tries unsuccessfully to scale the steep slopes of a ridge southeast of Limon. Troop A makes contact with the 126th Infantry Regiment west of Hill 1525 without incident. In the XXIV Corps area, at a commanders’ conference, Major General Archibald V. Arnold, Commanding General 7th Infantry Division, orders the division to clear the region south of the Talisayan River, including Hills 918. 380, and 606, beginning on 5 December. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers hit a storage area at Palompon on Leyte Island and airfields near Masbate Island. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, a platoon of the Australian 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division attacks the village of Sisivie, about 10 miles N of Torokina but is forced to withdraw.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dec 4th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather aircraft aborts shortly after takeoff.

CHINA: In the course of reorganizing the government to make it more progressive and efficient, Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek names T. V. Soong premier as well as foreign minister.

CHINA 20TH BOMBER COMMAND: U.S. Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Commander in Chief US China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chiang Kai-shek, asks that USAAF XX Bomber Command's B-29 Superfortresses, which are a strain on Hump tonnage, be moved from China. He suggests redeploying the aircraft to the Mariana Islands.

INDIA: The RAF 3rd Tactical Air Force, which is tasked with supporting the British Fourteenth Army in Burma, is dissolved and replaced by Headquarters RAF Bengal and Burma. Two groups, No. 221 Group RAF supporting the Indian IV Corps and No. 224 Group RAF supporting the Indian XV Corps, are assigned.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 24 B-25s, supported by 12 P-40s, hit bridges, buildings, and river, road, and rail traffic at several points in China, French Indochina, and Burma including Lashio, Kutkai and Namhkai, Burma; and Saiping, Hsiangcheng, Lingling, the Kweilin area, between Minkiang, and Sinantien, and between Sinyang and Saiping, China; 90+ fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance pound numerous targets of opportunity from Hsenwi, Burma to Nanning, China; Lang Son, French Indochina; and Namhkai, Burma and across S China from the Burma border to Amoy, China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s attack and damage bridges at Kawnghka, Namyao, Nampawng, Namhkai, and Hsenwi and demolish the main bridge at Ho-kho; 8 P-47s support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 60+ fighter-bombers hit enemy-held positions, troop concentrations, supply areas, warehouses, and general targets of opportunity at Man Mau, Nwegyo, Mogok, Hkayanzatkon, Pangpong, Namahokgyi, Kyu-sa, Man Maw, Mongnaw, and Man Htam. Transports fly 308 sorties to forward areas. The 319th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, based at Asansol, India with C-47s begins operating from various forward bases in Burma.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Guam Island hit Marcus while 3 from Saipan Island bomb Pagan Island in the Mariana Islands. Snooper missions continue as 2 Mariana Islands-based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima Island during the night of 4/5 Dec.

MARIANA ISLANDS: Headquarters of the USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XXI Bomber Command arrives at Harmon Field, Guam, from the US. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: USAAF Seventh Air Force bombers begin harassing night attacks on Luzon airfields. 
On Leyte, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, Commanding General Sixth Army, orders an attack tomorrow to destroy the Japanese in the Ormoc area, with the X Corps moving southward astride Highway 2 to support the XXIV Corps. In the X Corps area, the 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, begins a withdrawal from the Kilay Ridge toward Pinamopoan. The 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) continues futile efforts to clear the ridge southeast of Limon. The XXIV Corps prepares for an assault on Ormoc with the 7th Infantry Division by land and the 77th Infantry Division by sea. The 184th Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, gets patrols as far north as Balogo. The 776th Amphibious Tank Battalion after dark moves to waters 1,000 yards W of Balogo.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dec 5th 1944 37,924

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s off for a strike on Kakumabetsu in the Kurile Islands abort due to weather and B-25s cancel a shipping sweep.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 B-24s on sweeps over the Gulf of Tonkin, the S China Sea, and Formosa Strait bomb Ft Bayard, China and Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong and damage a freighter. 6 B-25s pound targets of opportunity from Liuchow to Liuchenghsien, China; 61 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance hit river, road, and rail traffic and other targets of opportunity at scattered points mainly in S China.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the Japanese send a strong Task Force toward Bhamo to assist the withdrawal of the beleaguered garrison. This force of about 3,000 starts north from Namhkam in the evening. The Chinese 30th Division continues a southward drive toward Namhkam against Japanese opposition from hill positions.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 31 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 25 fighter-bombers hit Hay-ti, Meza, and 3 other road bridges; 20+ fighter-bombers attack town areas, troop concentrations and storage facilities in or near Kawngwai, Kunmong, Settawagon, and Thitpoklwin; 8 attack targets of opportunity along the Shwebo-Wuntho rail line; transports complete 285 sorties carrying troops to forward bases and dropping supplies to frontline forces; 10 B-25s bomb a communications center, supplies, and personnel concentration at Mogok; on this date Tenth AF aircraft begin Operation GRUBWORM, flying the Chinese 14th and 22d Divisions from Burma to China in preparation for the Yunnan campaign to counter a probable Japanese drive toward Kunming, China; the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Barrackpore, India to Myitkyina with B-25s and F-5s (a detachment is operating from Chittagong); the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, moves from Bikram, India to Myitkyina with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): P-47s from Saipan strafe the runway on Pagan.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s strike Galela Airfield on Galela Island, 20 miles from Morotai; and Djailolo and Hate Tabako Aerodromes on Halmahera Island. B-25s and A-20s lightly raid Kaoe Aerodrome and Miti Aerodrome on Miti Island off the east coast of Halmahera. B-25s hit Langoan Airfield on Celebes Island while B-24s flying in pairs hit targets of opportunity nearby and in northern Borneo.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Australian General Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific Area and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, and Lieutenant General Frank Berryman, Chief of Staff Advanced Headquarter Allied Land Forces Southwest Pacific Area, meet with U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief Southwest Pacific Area, to discuss the forward movement of Australian troops to the Philippine Islands. The Australians receives "very little satisfaction" from the discussions, with MacArthur saying that he would probably want the Australian Imperial Force to clean up Luzon. 
On Leyte, the U.S. Sixth Army begins an offensive against Ormoc. In the X Corps area the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) is still stalemated on the ridge southeast of Limon. The 32d Infantry Division prepares to drive down Highway 2. In the XXIV Corps area, the 776th Amphibious Tank Battalion, moving north by sea beyond Balogo, lands in the Tabgas area to fire on hills in front of the 7th Infantry Division; the battalion continues northward by sea to reconnoiter the Calingatngan region, then returns to their bivouac area. The 7th Infantry Division attacks with the 184th Infantry Regiment on the left and 17th Infantry Regiment on the right: the 184th secures the line from the beach some 300 yards south of Balogo on the left to the heights southeast of the Palanas River on the right. The 17th Infantry Regiment takes the ridge west of Hill 918. The 77th Infantry Division, at the Tarragona beach assembly area on the east coast of Leyte, begins loading supplies and equipment for a landing below Ormoc.
USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers over the central Philippines area hit Japanese positions, barges, and communications targets. 
USN submarine USS Hake lands supplies on Panay Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 6th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s bomb Suribachi Airfield on Paramushiru Island, scoring hits on the runway, and blast batteries; on the return flight, 1 is hit by AA fire. 1 B-25 flies a negative shipping search. A B-24 weather airplane force-lands in the USSR.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special), also known as the MARS Task Force, is ordered to relieve the Chinese 22d Division in the Mo-hlaing area, about 1 mile N of Tonk-wa. About this time, a Japanese task force starts across the Shweli River toward Tonk-wa.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-51s attack road traffic in the Hsenwi area and from there to Wanling.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 P-47s damage a bridge at Namhkai and knock out a bridge at Mongmit; 10 B-25s knock out the main bridge at Bawgyo and damage the bypass; 15 P-47s support ground forces in the Bhamo area, 4 bomb Hsenwi Airfield, and 8 strafe Bawgyo AA positions; 12 P-47s hit troops, artillery, and supplies at Banmauk, the W side of Indawgyi Lake, and Namhkam. Transports fly 300 sorties to forward areas.


21ST BOMBER COMMAND: The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XXI Bomber Command in the Mariana Islands, dispatches three B-29 Superfortresses to fly a weather strike mission. These missions usually consist of two or three B-29s that gather weather information and drop incendiary bombs on cities to lower the morale of the civilian population.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 417th BG and the 672d, 673d, 674th and 675th Bombardment Squadrons move from Noemfoor to Tacloban with A-20s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit airfields at Kendari and Borebore on Celebes Island. Fighter- bombers and B-25s attack Halmahera Island airfields while A-20s and B-25s bomb the Namlea area on Buru Island.

PHILIPPINES ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, repeated efforts of the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) to eliminate the Japanese on a ridge southeast of Limon fail. In the XXIV Corps area, the 7th Infantry Division continues their northward drive on Ormoc, taking Balogo, Hill 918, and Kang Dagit; some elements are on the Palanas River and others are on a ridge of Hill 380. The 77th Infantry Division loads for landing in Ormoc Bay at Deposito and sails with USN destroyers and USAAF Fifth Air Force protection for the target area. About 150 Japanese attack Buri airstrip, surprising the defense force and entering the woods north of the strip. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Bacalod Airfield on Negros Island. P-38s over Bacalod and others covering a convoy off southern Leyte Island claim several aircraft downed. B-25s, with P-47 support, hit Cagayan, Jacgol, and Del Monte Airfields on Mindanao Island.

RAAF - Beaufighters sweep water craft sweep in the Celebes. Lost is Beaufighter A9-202. 

UNITED STATES: Bomb fragments of a 33 pound Japanese anti-personnel high explosive bomb is recovered at 1800 hours local about 15 miles NW of Thermopolis, Wyoming. Thermopolis is located about 110 miles NW of Casper, Wyoming. An explosion occurred followed by the sighting of what appeared to be a parachute descending to earth. A bright red flame was also seen by observers of the explosion.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 7th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 9 bombers fly 2 negative shipping searches.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s hit a storage area at Lashio, Burma. In China, 4 B-25s and 8 P-40s attack and considerably damage Sankiao; 4 B-25s, operating individually, attack truck convoys and other targets of opportunity in the Hengyang area and in Siang-Chiang Valley; 2 B-24s claim 1 cargo vessel sunk in the S China Sea while 15 P-51s hit shipping at Hong Kong, claiming a destroyer and freighter sunk; 65 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over wide areas of China attack storage areas, troops, bridges, railroad targets, and gun positions around Paoching, Anking, Hengyang, Tuhshan, Nan Tan, Kengtung, and Luchai and between Kweilin and Liuchow.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s knock out the E span of the road bridge at Tonbo; 21 P-47s support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 63 blast concentrations of enemy troops and supplies at Male while 4 others hit supplies at Myauk-le; 14 P-47s knock out a bridge at Mansam and damage 3 bridges at Mongmit and Namyao; 17 others hit Nawnghkio and bomb supply areas at Na-kawnkongnyauiig. Transports fly 267 sorties to forward areas. The 16th Combat Cargo Squadron, 4th Combat Cargo Group, arrives at Sylhet, India from the US with C-46s.

JAPAN: American troops waging war against Japan in the Pacific have come to know one Japanese voice better than any other. It belongs to "Tokyo Rose", an American citizen of Japanese parentage featured in regular propaganda broadcasts to the Allied troops by the Japanese Broadcasting Company. Her message is not always very subtle; in a sexy, sultry voice she tells the GIs that the girls they left behind are being unfaithful. "Rose's" real name is Iva Ikuko Toguri d'Aquino. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: Several "Betty" bombers based on Iwo Jima, Volcano Islands, strafe airfields on Saipan at 0404 hours. In the afternoon, 13 "Betty" bombers bomb the bases at 1435 hours; six of the aircraft are shot down by antiaircraft fire but three B-29s are destroyed, three are seriously damaged and 20 are slightly damaged. 

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 19: 108 B-29s, operating from Chengtu, China, are dispatched to bomb the Manchuria Airplane Manufacturing Company and an adjacent arsenal at Mukden; 80 hit primary target and 10 other B-29s bomb a rail yard short of the primary target, and several other bombers strike alternate targets; the B-29s claim 10-10-30 fighters; 7 B-29s are lost.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Immediately following an enemy bombing raid on Saipan, 4 P-47s fly reconnaissance over Pagan searching for aircraft but observe none.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF), B-25s hit Miti (Miti Island), Kaoe and Lolobata Airdromes on Halmahera Island and Galela Airfield on Galela Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area, the Japanese continue to cling stubbornly to the ridge southeast of Limon, preventing the 2d Squadron, 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) from advancing. The 1st Squadron reaches the Leyte River, where it makes contact with Troop A and 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division. In the XXIV Corps area, USN Task Group Task Group 78.3 lands troops of the 77th Infantry Division at Deposito on the eastern shore of Ormoc Bay. Leyte, at 0707 hours after a bombardment by destroyers and LCI(R)s; the troops move inland at once, at 0707 307th Infantry Regiment clearing Ipil and at the 305th Infantry Regiment reaching the Bagonbon River. The 7th Infantry Division pushes on toward Ormoc, the 184th Infantry Regiment reaching the Tabgas River and the 17th Infantry Regiment taking Hill 380. This virtually completes the battle of the ridges, although fighting continues for several days before the division reaches its objective, the
Talisayan River. Fighting continues in the Buro Airstrip area. The 1st Battalion, 149th Infantry Regiment, 38th Infantry Division, gains a hold on the southwestern edge, making contact with the 1st Battalion, 187th Glider Infantry Regiment, 11th Airborne Division. 
Within three hours of the first soldiers' going ashore, however, enemy air attacks begin. Kamikazes damage destroyers USS Mahan and Lamson; USS Mahan is scuttled about off Ormoc by destroyer USS Walke; destroyer USS Flusser and rescue tug ATR-31 extinguish USS Lamson's fires and she is towed to Leyte Gulf. Other suiciders damage high speed transports USS Ward and Liddle; Ward is scuttled by destroyer USS O'Brien. Still other kamikazes damage tank landing ship USS LST-737, sink medium landing ship LSM-318 and damage (by near-misses) LSM-18 and LSM-19. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Malogo Airfield, the town of Masbate on Masbate Island, and Sanbon Field on the southeastern tip of Luzon Island. Other FEAF aircraft fly armed reconnaissance and harassing missions over Mindanao Island attacking various targets of opportunity. 
Opposing the 8th phase of the TA Operation, USAAF Fifth Air Force fighter-bombers and USMC Corsairs attack Japanese shipping in San Isidro Bay, Leyte, sinking a fast transport and four army cargo ships; and damaging the escort destroyers HIJMS Ume and Sugi. .
Both USAAF Majors Richard I. Bong and Thomas B. McGuire shoot down two Japanese aircraft while covering American landings at Ormoc, Leyte Island. Bong gets his 37th and 38th victories when he shoots down a "Sally" bomber and a "Tojo" fighter. McGuire shoots down two "Tojo" fighters for his 29th and 30th victories.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 8th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s hit the Nan Tan area, killing many horses; 14 P-51s hit the airfield and other targets at Nanking, claiming 24 airplanes, a freighter, and 2 locomotives destroyed; 15 P-40s blast railroad targets and buildings from Nan Tan area to Liuchow; 25 P-51s hit Hochih and troops, warehouses, trucks and ammunition dump in the area; 20+ other fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance hit various targets of opportunity around the Lipo, Shihhweiyao, Tuhshan, Santon, Paoching, Hengyang, Taiyuan, and Linfen areas.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the Japanese take Tonkwa from the outnumbered Chinese. 
In the British Fourteenth Army area, IV Corps headquarters moves from Imphal, India, to Tamu and is placed under Lieutenant General Frank Messervy, who succeeds Lieutenant General Sir Geoffrey Scoones. The corps is to move secretly southward down the Gangaw Valley to the
southern flank of the army, where it will seize a bridgehead over the Irrawaddy River in the Pakokku area and thrust toward Meiktila and Thazi.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-47s support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 28 hit supply areas at Kyingyi, Loi-lun, and Hke-hkun; 12 bomb troop concentrations at Namti and 4 hit village on the Nawnghkem River; 16 fighter-bombers attack a Shwebo motor pool and radio station while 6 others hit the Namun ferry landing; 7 aircraft knock out a bypass bridge at Namhkai and 8 fighter-bombers hit railroad targets of opportunity between Sedaw and Nawnghkio. Large-scale transport operations continue.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 89 B-24s from Guam and Saipan join B-29s and naval vessels in bombarding Iwo Jima airfields; 28 P-38s escort the B-29s; the strikes are aimed at reducing the raids against US bases in the Marianas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 11: 82 B-29s from the Mariana join Seventh AF P-38s, B-24s and Navy cruisers in a strike against airfields on Iwo Jima from which Japanese strikes against US airfields in the Mariana Islands are being launched; 61 B-29s bomb the airfields and 4 bomb other targets without loss; [Japanese aircraft strike the Mariana airfields on 2, 7, and 27 Nov, 7 and 25 Dec (the largest attack 25 aircraft), and from 25 Dec 44 to 2 Jan 45 in very minor degrees; altogether about 80 Japanese aircraft attack, and nearly 40 are downed; 11 B-29s are destroyed and 43 damaged on the ground in these attacks].

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, over 60 USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and fighter-bombers, along with Australian aircraft, hit airfield and various other targets on Halmahera Island.
FEAF aircraft fly armed reconnaissance and light raids over northern Borneo, northern Celebes, Flores Island in the Lesser Sunda Islands, and the Wewak, New Guinea area.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Squadron of the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) begins an action to locate and sever the Japanese supply line to the ridge southeast of Limon. In the XXIV Corps area, the 307th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division (reinforced by the 2d Battalion, 306th Infantry Regiment and supported by artillery, Company A of the 776th Amphibious Tank Battalion and Company A of the 88th Chemical Weapons Battalion) drives north astride Highway 2 from Ipil toward Camp Downes, less than 1 mile from Ormoc. A platoon of Company A, 776th Amphibious Tank Battalion, moving by sea, reconnoiters the Camp Downes area, meeting Japanese fire. The 305th Infantry Regiment protects the southern flank of the division, holding the perimeter from Ipil area south to the Baod River. The Americans consolidate their positions in Buri airfield area.
Over 60 USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Mandurriao, Lahug and La Carlota Airfields on Cebu and Negros Island while fighter-bombers hit the San Isidro area. 

VOLCANO ISLANDS: The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XXI Bomber Command flies Mission 11: 82 B-29s from the Mariana Islands join USAAF Seventh Air Force P-38s, 89 B-24s and Navy cruisers in a strike against airfields on Iwo Jima Island from which Japanese strikes against U.S. airfields in the Mariana Islands are being launched; 61 B-29s bomb the airfields and four bomb other targets without loss.
The USN bombardment force is Task Group 94.9 (Rear Admiral Allan E. Smith) consisting of the heavy cruisers USS Chester, Pensacola and Salt Lake City and eight destroyers.
Japanese aircraft strike the Mariana Island airfields on 2, 7, and 27 November, 7 and 25 December (the largest attack-25 aircraft), and from 25 December 1944 to 2 January 1945 in very minor degrees; altogether about 80 Japanese aircraft attack, and nearly 40 are downed. Because of these strikes, 11 B-29s are destroyed and 43 damaged on the ground.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 9th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb Lipo, Tuhshan, and Hochih; a B-25 attacks a truck convoy in the Siang-Chiang Valley while a B-24 claims 1 cargo ship sunk in the S China Sea; 19 P-40s and P-51s hit river, road, and rail shipping and other targets of opportunity from Kweiyi to Siangtan; 65 P-51s and P-40s hit similar targets of opportunity around Kweilin, Liuchow, Lingling, Hengyang, Tuhshan, and Chuchou; 50 more fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity at several other locations scattered throughout S China.

CHINA: The failure of two Chinese armies (the 5th and 53d) to concentrate for the defense of Kunming endangers the success of the ALPHA plan (the plan to defend Kunming and Chungking) and brings a protest from U.S. Lieutenant General Albert Wedemeyer, Chief of staff to Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and Commanding General, U.S. forces in China, to Chiang Kai-shek, who replies that he is keeping the 5th back to defend Kunming.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, Japanese forces from Tonk-wa reach Mo-hlaing, where the Chinese 22d Division command post is located. the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special), which is arriving in this area, joins the Chinese in a counterattack that restores the positions. The 113th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, has been unable to penetrate into Bhamo; the 114th Regiment adopts an American suggestion of taking full advantage of supporting artillery and aircraft and is working forward methodically in the northern defenses. South of Bhamo, elements of the Chinese 90th Regiment, 30th Division, becomes isolated during a Japanese counterattack. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s knock out a bridge at Mongmit, damage another and blast approach to the Namyao bridge; villages and building areas, supply dumps, and targets of opportunity are attacked at Man Mao, Etgyi, Namhsim, Tawma and other points in N Burma. Transports continue flying men and supplies to forward areas, completing nearly 300 sorties.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 9/10 Nov, 2 B-24s from Saipan fly harassment strikes against Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-38s hit Old Namlea Airfield on Buru Island. B-25s attack the Wasile Bay area.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb the Lingkas tank farm, Dondang River bridge and Sanga Sanga oil installations on Borneo and three airfields in the Ambon Island-Ceram Island area. P-38s hit Namlea Airfield on Boeroe Island west of Ceram. B-25s attack the Wasile Bay area of Galela Island located 20 miles from Morotai. Ninety one Australian (P-40) Kittyhawks attack Galela Airfield on Galela Island and Miti and Hate Tabako Airfields on Halmahara Island while 14 Beaufighters attack Jolo Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, the last of the Japanese reinforcements arrive at Palompon. 
In the U.S. Sixth Army’s X Corps area on Leyte, the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) continues their efforts to dislodge the Japanese from the ridge southeast of Limon and to cut the Japanese supply line. In the XXIV Corps area, convoy arrives with supplies and rest of the 306th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division. The 307th Infantry Regiment continues toward Camp Downes and takes it. The 305th Infantry Regiment secures the region northeast of Camp Downes and protects the northeastern flank of the division. The 2d Battalion of the 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 11th Airborne Division, joins the 3d Battalion at Mahonag, from which patrols are being sent out. The 1st Battalion, 149th Infantry Regiment, drives north across Buri airstrip but is forced back to the southern edge by Japanese fire. The 1st Battalion, 382d Infantry Regiment, probes to locate the Japanese and contains a night counterattack against its perimeter.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Australian 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, moves forward on Bawabu Ridge toward Pearl Ridge which dominates the area north of Torokina. It becomes evident that the Japanese lines of communications lay along the latter ridge.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 10th 1944 38,170

AUSTRALIA: Vice Admiral Bruce Fraser, Commander-in-Chief British Pacific Fleet (BPF), flies to Sydney, New South Wales, the planned main base for the BPF.
The British battleship HMS Howe, flagship of the British Pacific Fleet, arrives at Fremantle, Western Australian.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s bomb Kutkai, Burma and hit targets of opportunity in the Liuchow, China area. In China, 25 B-24s bomb the city of Hankow; 3 others bomb Samah Bay docks on Hainan Island; 118 P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over wide areas of China attack numerous targets of opportunity, concentrating on rail, river, and road traffic, especially in the Hochih, Changsha, and Yuncheng areas.

CHINA: U.S. Lieutenant General Albert, Chief of staff to Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and Commanding General, U.S. forces in China urges, Chiang Kai-shek to order troops of the Yunnan Force (Y-Force) on the Saiween front to take Wanting, at the northeast exit of the Shweli Valley where the Ledo Road is to meet the old Burma Road. The Chinese halted their offensive operations with the fall of Che-fang on 1 December. The Japanese in southern China link up with the Japanese French Indochina Garrison Army, thus opening the route for the movement of two divisions in small groups into French Indochina. This, plus their push into Kweichow, which ended on 3 December, marks a high tide of the Japanese invasion of continent of Asia.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Bhamo area; 8 others blast approaches to the Hay-ti road bridge; 50+ P-47s hit warehouses and other storage areas, troop concentrations, and positions at Daungbin, Myebalin, Kyaunghkam, Pongon, Thinbaung, Kawnghkang, Pangteng, and Hsipaw; 12 B-25s hit storage areas at Meza, Namun, and Kungmong. Transports fly 178 sorties to forward areas.

BURMA: Allied engineers complete a 1,154 foot long Bailey bridge, the worlds largest, across the Chindwin River. 
In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the British 36th Division completes its part of Phase I, Operation CAPITAL (the attack across the Chindwin River to Mandalay), ahead of schedule as patrols enter Indaw and Katha. Later in the month, the division crosses the Irrawaddy River at Katha and drives toward Kyaukme. Japanese forces working toward Bhamo to assist the withdrawal of the garrison penetrate positions of the Chinese 30th Division south of Bhamo; a vigorous counterattack forces the Japanese to go on the defensive. The U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special), less the 1st Battalion in the Shwegu area, is concentrated in the Mo-hlaing--Tonk-wa area, where it will conduct a holding action while the Chinese 22d Division flies to China.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Japanese troops from Operation ICHI-GO link up with compatriots from the French Indochina Garrison Army, gaining control of the vital Indochina to China rail link.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Saipan and 1 from Guam fly harassment strikes against Iwo Jima during the night of 10/11 Dec.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit the Pamoesian tank farm and nearby alternates of Lingkas tank farm, Labuan Islands docks, and Lutong refinery all in British North Borneo, while in the Netherlands East Indies, B-25s hit Sidate Airfield on Celebes Island and bomb airfields on Boeroe Island west of Ceram Island and Ambon Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 32d Infantry Division continues to press southward as does the 112th Cavalry Regiment (Special) to the east. The 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, prepares to attack to reduce a strongpoint in Mt Cabungaan area. In the XXIV Corps area, the 77th Infantry Division, supported by artillery and naval vessels, takes Ormoc. Company A of the 776th Amphibious Tank Battalion moves into the city at 0900 hours, before the infantry assault begins, and starts shelling buildings there. The 307th and 306th Regiments, the former driving along a highway and latter to the east, attack northward and clear the city. The 7th Infantry Division continues forward toward the 77th Infantry Division. The 11th Airborne Division defeats a dispirited counterattack in the Burauen area by a Japanese battalion that has made its way over mountains from Ormoc Bay. The 1st Battalion, 149th Infantry Regiment, 38th Infantry Division, attacks and clears the Buri Airfield area. In a final major effort against the Burauen airfields, beginning at 1930 hours, the Japanese force USAAF Fifth Air Force personnel to fall back, but positions are restored in a counterattack. 
USAAF Far East Air Force P-38s hit Port Misamis on Mindanao Island and fighter- bombers attack storage facilities and targets of opportunity in the central Philippines.
Off Leyte, USN destroyer USS Hughes is damaged by kamikaze; south of Dulag, a suicide plane crashes the previously damaged freighter SS Marcus Daly, which is discharging cargo to tank landing craft LCT-1075 alongside. LCT-1075 is hit by part of the kamikaze and sunk; SS Marcus Daly suffers no fatalities among the embarked complement (38 merchant sailors, 26-man Armed Guard, 60 stevedores and 124 troops) although eight men are wounded. Nearby freighter SS William S. Ladd is hit by a kamikaze and gutted by fire despite the efforts of four infantry landing craft (LCI) that come alongside; there are no fatalities among the 41-man merchant complement, the 29-man Armed Guard and the 50 stevedores on board to work cargo, although six men are injured. Motor torpedo boat PT-323, damaged by suicide plane is beached and abandoned.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dec 11th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s fly a negative enemy shipping search.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: USN Task Force 38 (TF 38 ) sails from Ulithi Atoll to participate in the invasions of Mindoro and Luzon Islands, Philippine Islands. TF 38 consists of six aircraft carriers (CVs) and six small aircraft carriers (CVLs) with six carrier air groups (CVGs), five light carrier air groups (CVLGs) and one night light carrier air group [CVLG(N)] .
- Task Group (TG) 38.1: USS Cowpens (CVL-25) with CVLG-22, USS Monterey 
(CVL-26) with CVLG-28 ), USS Wasp (CV-18 ) with CVG-81 and USS Yorktown (CV-10) 
with CVG-3.
- TG 38.2: USS Cabot (CVL-28 ) with CVLG-29, USS Hancock (CV-19) with CVG-11, 
USS Independence (CVL-22) with CVLG(N)-41 and USS Lexington (CV-16) with 
CVG-20
- TG 38.3: USS Essex (CV-9) with CVG-4, USS Langley (CVL-27) with CVLG-44), 
USS San Jacinto (CV-30) with CVLG-45) and USS Ticonderoga (CV-14) with 
CVG-80).

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s and 6 B-25s, supported by 8 P-51s, pound the Hai Duong, French Indochina area. 12 B-25s bomb Kutkai, Burma. 16 fighter-bombers attack Tien Ho Airfield at Canton and the Kengtung barracks in China; and Lashio, and Wan Lai-Kam, Burma.

CHINA: U.S. Lieutenant General Albert Wedemeyer, Commanding General U.S. China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, Chairman of the National Government, drafts directives for Operation ALPHA (the plan to defend Kunming and Chungking) that Chiang Kai-shek later approves. Chinese General Ying-chin Ho, Commander-in-Chief Chinese Army General Headquarters, is to command ALPHA forces, but U.S. Major General Claire Chennault, Commanding General USAAF Fourteenth Air Force, will command air forces in the area. ALPHA forces are to complete concentration in the Kweiyang area, protect Kunming and Kweiyang, and train reserves.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit the stores area at Hpaklon; 16 P-47s support ground forces in the Bhamo area; 21 P-47s knock out and damage bridges at Mongmit, Man Aitau, Ho-hko, and Pa-mao; 7 fighter-bombers severely damage the Hsipaw ferry; supply and personnel concentrations and town areas are hit at Lawa, Myitson, Pemnegon, Nam Pan, Hsenwi, and Nawngpeng. 270 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Colonel Lawrence J Carr becomes Commanding Officer of the VII Bomber Command. On Iwo Jima, 28 B-24s from Guam pound the airfield and ammunition storage area; night harassment continues as individual B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly 3 snooper strikes against the island during the night of 11/12 Dec.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack Japanese supply and troop concentrations on the southern shore of Wasile Bay on Galela Island off Morotai and along the shores of north Halmahera, sinking a freighter. Other FEAF planes make small raids on oil and shipping targets around northern Borneo.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Bohol Sea, Japanese planes attack a resupply convoy of 13 USN medium landing ships (LSMs) and landing craft, infantry (LCIs), bound for Ormoc Bay, Leyte, Philippine Islands; escorting destroyer USS Reid shoots down seven aircraft but is sunk by two kamikazes off the southern coast of Leyte about 75 nautical miles SSE of Ormoc in position 09.50N, 124.55E; 52 of her crew are lost. 
In the Visayan Sea, USMC F4U Corsairs repeat a mast-head attack on a Japanese convoy about 31 nautical miles NW of Ormoc, Leyte, in position 11.20N, 124.10E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, 1st Squadron, 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, reduces the strongpoint north of its perimeter in the Mt. Cabungaan area after intense preparatory fire. Patrols of the 2d Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), probe both sides of the ridge southeast of Limon before the general frontal and flanking attack is begun behind artillery bombardment; the advance stops for the night at the base of the hill. The 128th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, begins patrolling the Limon area. The XXIV Corps gains firm control of Ormoc Bay as advance elements of the 7th Infantry Division overtake the 77th Infantry Division troops at Ipil. Japanese forces on Leyte are thus divided.
The 77th Infantry Division attacks from Ormoc with the 307th and 306th Infantry Regiments but makes little progress. Japanese attempts to land reinforcements at Ormoc Bay, during the night of 11/12 December, are frustrated. A few Japanese succeed in landing but are unable to take an active part in the battle for the Ormoc corridor. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Mandurriao Airfield on Cebu Island. B-25s, with P-47 support, hit Padada Aerodrome on Mindanao Island and Fifth Air Force fighters join U.S. Marine Corps aircraft in attacks on a 13-ship convoy off northwestern Leyte Island. Leyte-based planes begin missions in support of the coming invasion of Mindoro. USN submarine USS Gar lands supplies on the west coast of Luzon, and picks up intelligence documents. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Australian 11th Brigade, 3rd Division, relieves the U.S. 148th Infantry Regiment, 37th Infantry Division.

UNITED STATES: The remains of a paper Japanese Fu Go paper balloon including envelope, rigging and some apparatus, is recovered at Kalispell, Montana. It is believed that the balloon landed between 11 and 25 November. Kalispell is located about 150 miles NW of Great Falls.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dec 12th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The weather aircraft aborts the mission due to the weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s bomb Kutkai, Burma, damaging 3 warehouses and 2 other buildings. 50+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack many targets of opportunity including town areas, road and rail traffic, and supplies at or near Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma, Chiengmai, Thailand, and Sinantien, Paoching, Hengyang, Changsha, Kweilin, Nan Tan, Hochih, and Szeenhsien, China. Several fighter-bombers drop napalm on Yangtong Airfield, China. The 2d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Imphal, India to Tsuyung, China.

BURMA: In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) area, the British XV Corps begins an offensive (Operation ROMULUS) to clear the Arakan coastal sector and gain air and naval bases from which to support future operations. 

While the Indian 25th Division pushes southward along the Mayu Peninsula toward Akyab, the West African 82d Division begins clearing the Kalapanzin Valley in the Buthidaung area and the West African 81st Division attacks in the Kaladan Valley in the vicinity of Kyauktaw.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-25s bomb several storage areas N of Lashio; 20+ P-47s knock out bridges at Namyao and Inailong, Burma, and Kunlong, China, and damage others at Ho-hko, Burma and
Hinlong, and Kunlong, China; 40+ fighter-bombers hit Japanese HQ, trucks, town areas, troop concentrations, and supplies at Sedo, Pale, Chaunggyi, Tada-u, Hsenwi, Shwebo, and Thabyetha. 263 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. The 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Yazagyo to Inbaung, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 Saipan based B-24s pound Iwo Jima. Individual B-24s from Saipan and Guam fly 5 snooper strikes against Iwo Jima during the night of 12/13 Dec.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The service groups of the 313th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) arrive on Tinian.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance) moves from Guadalcanal to Morotai Island. The 460th Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Tacloban to Tanauan with P-47s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. In the Ambon-Ceram-Boeroe Islands area, B-25s hit three airfields and attack barges.

NEW GUINEA: In Dutch New Guinea, USAAF Far East Air Forces A-20s hit the airfield on Jefman Island a small island off the coast. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 32d Infantry Division straightens their lines south of Limon and during the night of 12/13 December and shells Japanese positions ahead of it on Highway 2 as far south as Lonoy. XXIV Corps chases off a Japanese vessel sighted near Linao at dawn. The 77th Infantry Division consolidates positions just north of Ormoc while amassing supplies and artillery. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, with fighter cover, bomb Bacolod Airstrip on Negros Island while B-25s hit San Roque Airfield on Mindanao Island. 
General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the Southwest Pacific Area, presents Major Richard I. Bong with the Medal of Honor he was awarded "for conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity in action above and beyond the call of duty in the Southwest Pacific area from 10 October to 15 November 1944" at Tacloban Field, Leyte.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dec 13th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s weather abort a shipping search.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s severely damage the warehouse area at Hsenwi, Burma. 2 bomb the town of Wuming, China. 24 P-51s and P-38s hit the town of Bac Ninh and the rail yards at Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina, and damage a bridge at Chiengmai, Thailand. HQ 341st Bombardment Group (Medium) moves from Kunming to Yangkai, China.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command, the 114th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, breaks through the northern defenses of Bhamo and is pushing into the central part. In the Tonk-wa area, the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) quickly repels a Japanese attack.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb the storage and personnel area at Mongmit; 7 P-47s damage the approach to the Hay-ti road bridge while 4 support US infantry forces near Tonkwa; supply areas, personnel, Japanese-held buildings, vehicles, and general targets of opportunity are hit by 60+ fighter-bombers at several places including Hosi, Longkin, Kyauktaing, Tigyaing, Kantha, Man Pwe, and Konnyaung. 260+ transport sorties carry men and supplies to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): With most of its personnel aboard the SS Sea Flasher and its equipment aboard the SS Cape Catoche, HQ Seventh AF arrives at Tanapag from Hawaii; the remainder of HQ arrives by air, 14-19 Dec. 15 Guam based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima; 3 from Saipan, on an armed reconnaissance mission, bomb Marcus. During the night of 13/14 Dec, 6 B-24s make individual harassment raids against Iwo Jima from Saipan and Guam.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 12: 90 B-29s from the Mariana Islands are dispatched to attack the Mitsubishi aircraft engine plant at Nagoya, Japan; 71 hit the primary target causing considerable damage as bombing accuracy is improved; 9 others hit alternate targets; they claim 4-1-0 Japanese aircraft; 4 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 2d Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (attached to FEAF), moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Morotai with F-7s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb Haroekoe Drome on Haroekoe Island off Ambon Island; Amahai Airfield on Amahai Island south of Ceram; Old Namlea Airfield on Buru Island; and Liang Airfield on Ambon Island. B-25s, P-38s, and P-47s on small raids hit shore positions at Galela Bay on Galela Island, while covering an attempted rescue of a downed pilot by a PT boat, and bomb the Goeroea supply area in the Moluccas Islands.

PACIFIC OCEAN: As U.S. Seventh Fleet task groups move west through the Mindanao Sea, covered by escort aircraft carrier aircraft of USN Task Unit 77.12.7, which make a few air strikes. This task unit consists of the escort aircraft carriers USS Kadashan Bay with Composite Squadron Twenty, Manila Bay with VC-80, Marcus Island with VC-21, Natoma Bay with VC-81, Ommaney Bay with VC-75 and Savo Island with VC-27.
Japanese planes, including kamikazes, begin strikes that damage light cruiser USS Nashville and destroyer USS Haraden off the southwestern coast of Negros Island. Both ships retire. From the Action Reports of the USN destroyer USS Allen M. Sumner that supported the landings on Mindanao, Philippine Islands: At 1010 hours 13 December formed cruising disposition M-IV. At 1548 hours light cruiser USS Nashville hit by suicide bomber; observed dense cloud of black smoke followed by flames in vicinity of number one stack. Went to General Quarters, increased speed and fishtailed.
From 1507 to 1900 hours many bogies reported by ships of the formation. At 1756 hours sighted Jap plane bearing 125º True., distant six miles with two USAAF P-38s on his tail. One P-38 set Jap port wing on fire with machine guns. The Jap then put his plane in a left turn and dive, and dove for a destroyer in the screen in about station number 16. On the way down he dropped his bomb. Machine gun fire caused the plane to miss and crash astern by 200 yards.
At 1758 hours opened fire with main battery on Jap "Betty" bearing 260º True, range 5 miles. Crossing bow from port to starboard. Plane turned left and was engaged by Combat Air Patrol which shot him down bearing 340º True, distant about 8 miles. This plane caught fire on crashing. At 1812 hours a low flying Jap plane was sighted, being engaged by six or eight planes of the CAP which first set him on fire and then splashed him bearing 340º True, distant about 6 miles at 1814 hours. At 1813 hours another low flying Jap plane was engaged by two planes of the CAP and splashed by them one minute later bearing 349º True, distant about 3 miles.This plane bounced off the water two or three times at altitudes of about 50 feet, then dropped its right wing and crashed.
All Japs were twin engine bombers. At 1815 hours possible periscope reported by destroyer USS Barton. At 1816 hours headed for periscope at flank speed. Investigation showed object to be ends of poles used by native fishermen. At 1851 hours fired at Jap plane, no results. At 1935 hours secured from General quarters. From 1935 hours 13 December to 1630 hours 14 December all quiet except for occasional bogey reports from ships of the formation. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 32d Infantry Division makes limited progress southward; the southern-most elements are isolated from the main body and out of food. A Japanese counterattack, during the night of 13/14 December, penetrates the command post of the 126th Infantry Regiment. The Japanese are driven back before dawn. The 2d Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, again attempts to take the ridge southeast of Limon but cannot advance. In the XXIV Corps area, the 305th Infantry Regiment, making the main effort of the 77th Infantry Division, is held up in the Cogon area, north of the Antilao River on Highway 2 just north of Ormoc, where the Japanese are strongly entrenched and hold a blockhouse strongpoint.
A special Task Force under Colonel Paul L. Freeman, consisting of Companies E and L, is unable to take the blockhouse by storm. The 306th Infantry Regiment assists the 305th with fire. The 307th Infantry Regiment, on the left flank, drives west along the Ormoc-Linao road and takes Linao. Japanese positions in the Cogon area are shelled during the night of 13/14 December. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, starts northeast from Ormoc Bay in an effort to make contact with the 11th Airborne Division moving west.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Carolina and Talisay Airfields on Negros Island and B-25s bomb San Roque Airfield on Mindanao Island. Other B-25s and B-24s on reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity in the Sulu Archipelago.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dec 14th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s bomb Loi Mwe, Burma while 10 P-38s and P-51s hit Kentung, China.
HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 20: 48 B-29s, flying out of the Calcutta, India area, are sent to bomb a railroad bridge at Bangkok; 33 hit the primary and 14 others hit targets of opportunity and alternate targets; they claim 0-1-0 enemy aircraft; 4 B-29s are lost.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the Japanese garrison of Bhamo prepares to withdraw. The U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) repels another Japanese attack on Tonk-wa, after which their activity subsides to patrolling; makes patrol contact with the British 36th Division at Katha.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s again bomb the supply and personnel area at Mongmit; Bodegon railroad bridge is severely damaged by 4 P-47s; 48 P-47s hit troop concentrations, supplies, and areas of active enemy movement at Nawngkyaung and Kunlong, China and Panghkam, Hohai, Dobin, Kyaukpyintha, and Ho-naw; 4 others support ground forces near Tonkwa. Large-scale transport operations to forward areas continue. The Japanese garrison at Bhamo, Burma prepares to withdraw. The 1st Fighter Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, arrives at Kalaikunda, India from the US with P-51s (first mission is 14 Feb 45).

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 Saipan based B-24s pound Iwo Jima. During the night of 14/15 Dec, 6 B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly individual snooper strikes against Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 38th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Thirteenth AAF [attached to 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance)] arrives at Hollandia, New Guinea from the US with B-25s (first mission is 21 Feb 45); the 340th Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Tacloban to Tanauan, Leyte Island with P-47s; the 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, arrives at Hollandia, New Guinea from the US with P-61s (first mission is 15 Jan 45).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb Namlea on Buru Island. Other planes carry out sweeps, armed reconnaissance, and light raids against various targets one Halmahera Island, northern Borneo, and the Sulu Archipelago.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Palawan Island, 150 American POWs are incarcerated in a POW enclosure situated on top of the cliffs overlooking the Bay of Puerto Princesa. While working on the construction of an airfield they are made to dig three trenches 150-feet long and 4.5-feet deep within the camp. They are told that the trenches are air-raid shelters and practice drills are carried out. The shelters are small and cramped, the prisoners sitting bunched up with their knees under their chins.
When a USN convoy is sighted heading for Mindoro Island, an air-raid alarm is sounded. The Japanese guards, thinking the island is about to be invaded, herd the prisoners into the covered trenches and then proceed to pour buckets of gasoline into the entrances followed by a match to ignite the fuel. As the prisoners storm the exits, their clothes on fire, they are mowed down by light machine-gun fire or bayoneted, shot or clubbed. Dozens manage to get through the barbed wire and tumble down the 50-foot high cliff to the waters edge only to be shot at by a Japanese manned landing barge which is patrolling the shore.
Only five survive by swimming across the bay and reaching the safety of a Filipino guerrilla camp. One prisoner, who tries to swim the bay, is recaptured and brought back to the beach. There, he suffers the agony of having gasoline poured on his foot and set alight. His screams delight the guards who then deliberately set fire to his other foot while at the same time prodding and stabbing his body with bayonets until he collapses. His body is then doused with gasoline and cremated. His remains, and the bodies of the other dead on the beach, are then buried in the sand. U.S. Forces capture Puerto Princesa on 28 February 1945, and weeks later discover 79 skeletons within the enclosure and they are given a proper burial. In all, 145 Americans are killed. 
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 126th and 127th Infantry Regiments, 32d Infantry Division, pressing slowly southward down Highway 2, come up against the Japanese main line of resistance on a series of ridges commanding the highway and for the next few days can make only minor gains. The 2d Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, succeeds in dislodging the Japanese from the ridge southeast of Limon. The 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), which has been patrolling in the Mt Cabungaan area, is ordered west to block Highway 2 south of the 32d Infantry Division and then attack north toward that division. In the XXIV Corps area, the 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, reduces the opposition in the Cogon area, Task Force Freeman taking the blockhouse and road junction north of Ormoc to sever the Japanese line of communication. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, is advancing steadily over precipitous terrain
toward 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 11th Airborne Division. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators bomb airfields on Negros Island and B-25s hit Zettlefield airdrome on Jolo Island. Other planes carry out sweeps, armed reconnaissance, and light raids against various targets in the central Philippine Islands, Luzon, Mindanao and Palawan Islands. 
Aircraft of the USN's Third Fleet's fast carrier groups begin attacks on Japanese airfields on Luzon. The Japanese continue air attacks on the Mindoro-bound task groups of USN Seventh Fleet. 
Twenty four Australian (PBY) Catalinas of Nos. 11 and 43 Squadrons, begin operations from Leyte conducting a minelaying mission in Manila Bay, Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dec 15th 1944 38,253

USA: The newly created five start rank of "General of the Army" is awarded to General MacArthur, Eisenhower, Arnold and Marshall.

AUSTRALIA: Sir Frederick Geoffrey Shedden, Australian Secretary of the Department of Defence, writes to U.S. General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in the Southwest Pacific, asking why Australian troops are not being used in the Philippines and claiming that "Australian opinion considered it a point of honour for their troops to be used in such operations."

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The USN's Battleships Pacific Fleet command is divided into two battleship squadrons. Battleship Squadron ONE is commanded by Vice Admiral Jesse B. Oldendorf and Battleship Squadron TWO Vice Admiral Willis A. "Ching" Lee.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s blast a storage building at Kunlong, China. 5 P-51s hit and damage a bridge and a building S of Huizan, Thailand. 4 P-38s knock out a bridge at Hawng Luk, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s destroy the Hsipaw railroad bridge and a bypass bridge at Namhkai and damage other bridges at Namhkai; 4 P-47s severely damage 2 bridges at Ho-hko; 7 P-47s fly close support strikes along the Namh-Kam-Bhamo road; the Japanese garrison at Bhamo escapes through Chinese lines early in the morning and later Chinese troops occupy the town; 13 P-47s hit Lashio Airfield; town areas, troop concentrations, and supply areas are attacked at Panglong, Nanponpon, Panghkam, Kinu, Man Hpai, and Namhkam; a steady air movement of men and supplies to forward bases and frontline areas continues. The 2d Fighter Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, arrives at Kalaikunda, India from the US with P-51s (first mission is 14 Feb 45).

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the Japanese garrison of Bhamo escapes through Chinese lines early in morning and the relief force south of the town begins to disengage. The Chinese 38th Division moves into Bhamo. The Chinese Army in India (CAI) and Yunnan Force (Y-Force) are only 50 air miles apart. The 112th Regiment, Chinese 38th Division, which was recently withdrawn from the Bhamo battle, is driving on Namhkam. Elements of the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) move from the Mo-hlaing to the Tonk-wa area.
In the British Fourteenth Army area, XV Corps makes rapid strides on the Arakan front. The West African 82d Division takes Buthidaung and establishes a bridgehead across the Kalapanzin River.
AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 B-24s from Guam bomb Iwo Jima. During the night of 15/16 Dec, a B-24 on a snooper raid from Guam hits Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: HQ 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium) moves from Leyte Island to San Jose, Mindoro Island, Philippine Islands; the 36th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fifth AF, arrives are Hollandia, New Guinea from the US with F-5s (first mission is 25 Mar 45); the 341st Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Tacloban to Tanauan, with P-47s; the ground echelon of the 418th Night Fighter Squadron, Thirteenth AF, arrives at San Jose from Dulag (air echelon is on Morotai with P-61s.)

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25 Mitchells hit airfields on Ceram and Ambon Islands. Miscellaneous armed reconnaissance and light raids by fighters and bombers are flown against airfields on Boeroe and Halmahera Islands. Shipping and other targets of opportunity are attacked at several points throughout the Netherlands East Indies.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN submarine USS Hawkbill sinks Japanese destroyer HIJMS Momo west of Luzon about 167 nautical miles W of Baguio, Philippine Islands, in position 16.40N, 117.42E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Western Visayan Task Force invades Mindoro Island at 0735 hours local after a preparatory bombardment. The 19th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, lands between Caminawit Point and San Agustin; the reinforced 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment, less Company C, on the beach fronting San Agustin; Company, 503d, across the river mouth from San Agustin. From San Agustin, the 3d Battalion, 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment drives inland about 8 miles to final the beachhead line, securing the airstrip, sugar plant, and village of San Jose without opposition. The 19th Infantry Regiment also drives inland to the final beachhead line, the only contact with the Japanese being made at Caminawit Point. The Western Visayan Task Force suffers no casualties. Rear Admiral Arthur Struble, commander of Task Group 78.3, turns over command ashore to Brigadier General William Dunckel, Chief of Planning Division Southwest Pacific Area. Airdrome construction is begun at once and a new site, about 2 miles NW of White Beach, is selected. Although there is no ground opposition, Kamikazes are active: two tank landing ships damaged off the southern tip of Mindoro, are scuttled by destroyer USS Hall. Elsewhere off Mindoro, Japanese Kamikazes damage the escort aircraft carrier USS Marcus Island; destroyers USS Paul Hamilton and Howorth; and motor torpedo boat PT-223. 
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 1st Squadron ( ) of 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry) starts west toward Highway 2, reaching previously a selected drop area, a banana plantation about 1,800 yards E of Lonoy; the rest of the regiment joins the 1st Squadron there by 17 December. In the XXIV Corps area, with the port of Ormoc sealed off, the 77th Infantry Division pauses to consolidate. The 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, makes contact with the 11th Airborne Division's 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment, Company G of which enters its lines. Company G has been isolated for four days. It is decided to withdraw the 1st and 3d Battalions of the 32d Infantry Regiment to clear pockets in the Ormoc area and let the 2d Battalion continue eastward to establish contact with the rest of 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment force. 
In major strikes of the day, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers hit a fuel dump at San Fernando on Negros Island; B-24 Liberators and B-25 Mitchells bomb Sasa and San Roque Airfields on Mindanao Island; and B-24 Liberators bomb Puerto Princesa on Palawan Island. 
Marjor Richard I. "Dick" Bong shoots down a Japanese "Oscar" fighter. This is his 39th victory.

UNITED STATES: USN Admiral William D. Leahy, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS), is promoted to the (five star) rank of Fleet Admiral. 
The USAAF activates Headquarters, Continental Air Force (CAF) at Bolling Field, Washington, D.C., to coordinate the work of the four domestic air forces (First, Second, Third and Fourth) and the I Troop Carrier Command but will not assume jurisdiction until 8 May 1945. On 21 March 1946, CAF is redesignated Strategic Air Command (SAC).


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 16th 1944

UNITED STATES: General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, is promoted to the (five star) rank of General of the Army.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special) moves forward from the Myitkyina area toward Bhamo to join in the action.
In the British Fourteenth Army's IV Corps area, Pinlebu and Banmauk fall to the Indian 19th Division. From Banmauk, a patrol reaches Indaw and makes contact with the British 36th Division, NCAC. 

CHINA: Learning from Brigadier General Frank Dorn, the U.S. adviser to ALPHA forces, that the Chinese 57th Army is refusing to move to defend Kunming, Major General Robert B. McClure, Chief of Staff US Forces US China Theater of Operations, protests to Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, and part of the army is flown to the Kunming area. Few of the Chinese forces are in place as planned to stop the Japanese short of Kunming. The Chinese Communist leader Chou En-lai terminates negotiations between Nationalist and Communist Chinese.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Liangshan.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 P-47s support US ground forces near Tonkwa; locomotives, storage areas, buildings, personnel, and areas of Japanese activity are attacked at Se-eng, Nanponpon, Kangon, Winghsa, Inywa, Molo, and Mabein. Large-scale air supply to forward areas continues. The 127th, 155th and 156th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, arrive at Kalaikunda, India from the US with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Daytime activities are limited to reconnaissance flights by B-24s over the Bonin and Kazan and by P-47s over Pagan. During the night of 16/17 Dec, 3 B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly individual snooper strikes against Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 342d Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Tacloban Airfield to Tanauan Airfield with P-47s. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack airfields and targets of opportunity including shipping in the Ceram Island area. Targets of opportunity are also attacked in northern Borneo and in the Vogelkop Peninsula area of New Guinea.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The 7,000 ton Japanese freighter SS Oryoku Maru is being used to transport some 1,619 American POWs, mostly officers, to Japan. Marched through the streets of Manila from the Bilibid POW Camp to Pier 7 for boarding, the prisoners are crammed into the holds, standing room only. Also on board are around 700 civilians plus 100 crew and 30 Japanese guards. Already overloaded, the SS Oryoku Maru then takes on about 1,000 Japanese seamen, survivors of ships sunk in Manila Harbor. She is spotted on her next day out at sea by USN planes from the aircraft carrier USS Hornet and attacked.
Oryoku Maru sails into Subic Bay and is run aground to prevent her sinking. The attack continues over a period of two days in which 286 US soldiers are killed. The survivors, numbering 925, who are forced to swim ashore, are then transported by truck and train to San Fernando and thence to other ships, SS Enoura Maru and SS Brazil Maru. The SS Brazil Maru, which also carries a cargo of 12,000 bags of sugar, sails for Japan on 14 January 1945. Conditions on board are indescribable, hundreds dying on the way from the cold, lack of air and water. On arrival at Moji, Japan, two weeks later, only 475 are alive. Of these, 161 die within the first month ashore. Of the original 1,619 Americans on board the SS Oryoku Maru, around 300 had died. In a period of just over six weeks American submarines had killed over 4,000 Allied POWs. 
On Leyte, the airfield in Tanauan area becomes operational. In the U.S. Sixth Army's XXIV Corps area, the 2d Battalion, 32d Infantry Regiment, 7th Infantry Division, starts eastward along the Talisayan River bank toward the 511th Parachute Infantry Regiment of the 11th Airborne Division. While the 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, takes Cogon and clears that area, the 307th Infantry Regiment pushes toward Valencia, reaching San Jose. 
On Luzon, the USN Third Fleet continues air attacks and in the evening starts eastward to refuel. In three days of continuous patrol, TF 38 aircraft have destroyed an estimated 208 Japanese aircraft on the ground and 72 in the air; U.S. losses are 27 to the Japanese and 38 in operational accidents. 
On Mindoro during this and the next few days, action is limited to patrolling in the beachhead area and organizing defenses about the airfield perimeter. The Japanese continue air attacks on shipping but the USN Seventh Fleet detachments sail for Leyte. 
Major operations of the USAAF Far East Air Forces include B-24 strikes on Padada Airfield on Mindanao Island and Puerto Princesa Airfield on Palawan Island. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack airfields and targets of opportunity in the central Philippine Islands


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 17th 1944

UNITED STATES: Admiral Ernest J. King, Chief of Naval Operations, is promoted to the (five star) rank of Fleet Admiral. 
The USAAF 509th Composite Group, the first group to be organized, equipped and trained for atomic warfare, is activated at Wendover Field, Wendover, Utah. Two squadrons are assigned to the group, the 320th Troop Carrier Squadron, also activated today and initially equipped with C-47 Skytrains and later C-54 Skymasters, and the 393d Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy) equipped with B-29 Superfortresses. The 393d had been activated on 11 March 1944 and has been training in Texas, Nebraska and Wendover. 
Major General Henry C. Pratt, Commanding General Western Defense Command, issues Public Proclamation No. 21, declaring that, effective 2 January 1945, Japanese-American "evacuees" from the West Coast could return to their homes. Some individual exclusions continue under the new policy. On 19 February 1942, President Franklin D. Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066, authorizing the removal of any or all people from military areas "as deemed necessary or desirable." The military in turn defined the entire West Coast, home to the majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry or citizenship, as a military area. By June 1942, more than 110,000 Japanese-Americans were relocated to remote internment camps built by the military in scattered locations around the country.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 9 B-24s pound the Camranh Bay area of French Indochina. 5 B-25s bomb a road at Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma while 12 fighter-bombers hit a nearby railroad bridge, damaging it severely.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s support ground forces in the Namhkam sector; 8 more P-47s hit rail targets of opportunity between Kyaikthin to Kinu, then E to the Irrawaddy River and up the river to Tigyaing; 4 hit rivercraft at Tagaung; 50+ fighter-bombers attack storage areas, vehicles, bivouacs, personnel areas, and general targets of opportunity at Pang-hsao, Kyaukme, Manai, Kutkai, Ma-ugon, Hpa-ye, and Man Namman; 12 more strafe targets of opportunity during a Kyaukme-Nampyao railroad sweep. 290 transport sorties are flown. The 493d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), based at Pandaveswar, India with B-24s, sends a detachment to operate from Luliang, China to transport gasoline to Suichwan, China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Saipan and 26 from Guam pound Iwo Jima. 3 B-24s from Saipan on armed reconnaissance, bomb Woleai and Eauriprik Atolls, Caroline Islands. During the night of 17/18 Dec, B-24s from Saipan and Guam fly 3 single-plane harassment strikes against Iwo Jima.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators and fighter-bombers attack Jesselton Airfield, British North Borneo, and Laha Airfield on Ambon Island, Netherlands East Indies.

PACIFIC OCEAN: U.S. Seventh Fleet Task Groups 77.3, 78.3, and 77.12 safely reach Leyte Gulf from Mindoro. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 32d Infantry Division progresses slowly south of Limon. In the XXIV Corps area, the 307th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division attacks at 1415 hours local, after artillery and air preparation, toward Valencia and reaches the edge of the airfield. The 306th Infantry Regiment stops for the night 500 yards south of its objective, Cabulihan. The 305th Infantry Regiment gains positions along the Tambuco- Dolores road and clears Tambuco. 
On Mindoro, patrolling and work on defenses continue. 
USAAF Major Richard I. "Dick" Bong shoots down a Japanese "Oscar" fighter over San Jose, Mindoro Island at 1625 hours local. This is his 40th victory and Lieutenant General George Kenney, Commanding General Far East Air Forces, orders him grounded and returned to the U.S. Bong is the most successful U.S. fighter pilot ever. 
On Negros Islands, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Bacolod while B-25s hit Silay Airfield and U.S. Marine Corps fighter-bombers in attacking the Cananga area and P-38s destroy several aircraft during sweeps. B-25s bomb Likanan on Mindanao Island while B-24s with P-47 support, hit the airfield on Jolo Island; and fighter-bombers hit positions at Valencia on Mindanao Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 18th 1944

UNITED STATES: General Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief Southwest Pacific Area, is promoted to the (five star) rank of General of the Army. 
The U.S. Supreme Court rules that the U.S. Army's removal of Japanese-Americans from the West Coast early in 1942 was constitutional at the time it was carried out, but that citizens must be permitted to return to their homes when their loyalty to U.S. is established. The tribunal acted in two cases. It upheld the constitutionality of the removal program by a 6 to 3 decision, and was unanimous in holding that loyal citizens should be released. The ruling came one day after the War Department announced that loyal citizens of Japanese ancestry would be permitted to return to their former homes after 33 months of enforced absence in relocation centers. In a second decision, the court rules that Fred Toyosaburo Korematsu is indeed guilty of remaining in a military area contrary to the exclusion order. This case challenged the constitutionality of the entire exclusion process.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, "Arty Hill" as it was known, is captured by the Queensland 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, and is a major Japanese position on the Numa Numa Trail leading across Bougainville. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 33 B-24s bomb barracks and administrative buildings at Hankow; 23 B-25s hit Wuchang; 7 B-25s bomb barracks and damage a bridge at Siaokan Airfield while 6 others pound storage buildings at Kunlong; 149 P-40s and P-51s support the Hankow, Siaokan, and Wuchang raids and claim 42 aircraft downed and destroyed on the ground; 20 P-51s and P-38s follow the B-25 strike on Kunlong with napalm attacks, causing considerable damage; 28 other P-40s and P-51s attack various targets of opportunity around Hochih, Nanning and Mengmao, China; Wanling, Burma; and Sang Song and and Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina.
77 B-29 Superfortresses and 200 other aircraft of the U.S. 14th Air Force carry out a raid on Hankow. This industrial town served as a supply base in China.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 21: 94 B-29s, flying out of the Chengtu, China area, are dispatched to drop incendiaries on the docks at Hankow, China in the first mass firebomb attack by B-29s; the strike is made in conjunction with 200 aircraft of the Fourteenth AF; 84 bomb the primary target and 5 others hit alternate targets; they claim 1-3-10 Japanese aircraft.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 17 P-47s destroy bypass bridges at Hinlong, China and Wingkang, Burma. In Burma, 12 B-25s knock out two railroad bridges at Wetlet and damage another at Saye; 11 P-47s hit the airfield at Nawnghkio while 12 others sweep airfields at Anisakan, Hsumhsai, and Nawnghkio; 9 fighter-bombers provide close support to ground forces in Namhkam; 17 P-47s attack personnel and supply areas at Man Ton and Hseing- hkai. 292 transports fly men and supplies to forward bases and battle areas. The 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, based at Myitkyina, Burma with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Kunming, China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 6 Guam based B-24s flying armed photo reconnaissance over Moen Airfield, Param Airfield, and Eten Airfield and bomb Dublon; after photographing the airfields on the 3 islands, the B-24s return by way of Woleai and Puluwat Atolls, and Namonuito and photograph all 3. During the night of 18/19 Dec, 4 B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly snooper strikes against Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 13: 89 B-29s flying out of the Mariana are sent to hit the Mitsubishi aircraft plant at Nagoya, Japan; 63 hit the primary target and 10 bomb last resort targets and targets of opportunity; they claim 5-11-12 enemy aircraft; 4 B-29s are lost.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity in the Tarakan Island, Borneo, area, strafe seaplane facilities at Sanga Sanga, Borneo, and bomb Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe Island off Ambon Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN: The USN's Third Fleet (Admiral William F. Halsey Jr.) encounters a typhoon 220 nautical miles NE of Samar Island, Philippine Islands. The destroyers USS Hull, Monaghan, and Spence are sunk about 281 nautical miles NE of Tacloban, Leyte Island, Philippine Islands, in position 14.57N, 127.58E. Typhoon "Cobra," with 70 foot waves toss the three destroyers about like corks. Water pouring down the funnels cause the ships to turn over 60 degrees and finally capsize and only 92 crewmen of the three destroyers are rescued. Destroyer escort USS Tabberer, which herself sustains storm damage, rescues 41 USS Hull survivors and 14 from USS Spence (remaining men will be rescued on 20 December). Ships that suffer varying degrees of damage include small aircraft carriers USS Cowpens, Monterey, Cabot, and San Jacinto; escort aircraft carriers USS Altamaha, Nehenta Bay, Cape Esperance, and Kwajalein; light cruiser USS Miami; destroyers USS Dewey, Aylwin, Buchanan, Dyson, Hickox, Maddox, and Benham; destroyer escorts USS Melvin R. Nawman, Tabberer, and Waterman; oiler USS Nantahala; and fleet tug USS Jicarilla. In all, 765 men and 146 aircraft are lost. Admiral Halsey is held responsible for the disaster for failing to sail the Third Fleet ships out of the typhoon's path. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 126th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division, works slowly forward south of Limon and closes the gap between it and 127th Infantry Regiment. The 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, patrols and prepares to drive on Lonoy and Kananga. In the XXIV Corps area, the 307th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, takes Valencia and its airstrip without opposition. The 306th Infantry Regiment overtakes the 307th at Valencia and makes patrol contact with the 305th Infantry Regiment. The 305th blocks off the road to Dolores. The southern part of the Ormoc Valley from Ormoc to Valencia is now clear of Japanese. 
On Leyte Island, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers destroy a bridge on the Palompon-Cananga road and attack Calatagan Airfield on Cebu Island; B-25s hit San Roque Airfield on Mindanao Island; and fighter-bombers attack Tanao harbor on Panay Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 19th 1944

UNITED STATES: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, Commander of the Pacific Fleet and Commander of the Pacific Ocean Area, is promoted to the (five-star) rank of Fleet Admiral. 
A 3 by 4 feet piece from a paper Japanese Fu-Go balloon is found at Manderson, Wyoming. The date of the landing cannot be determined. Manderson is located about 105 miles south of Billings, Montana.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (HQ AAF): 4 fighters of the Fourth AF, directed by the Los Angeles Control Group to search for a Japanese balloon reported over Santa Monica, are unable to locate the target.
BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's IV Corps area, the Indian 19th Division takes Wunthe. In the XXXIII Corps area, the British 2nd Division, having moved forward from Kohima, crosses the Chindwin River at Kalewa and is relieving the East African 11th Division.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 B-25s, escorted by 24 P-40s, attack Pengpu; 4 P-51s claim 2 freighters sunk off Hong Kong; and 2 P-40s destroy 3 locomotives and a truck at Sinyang. In Burma, 4 P-38s bomb the Wanling-Mongyu road causing a traffic block. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 22: 36 B-29s, from the Chengtu, China area, are dispatched to hit an aircraft plant at Omura, Japan; 17 hit the primary target and 13 others hit secondary target of Shanghai, China, and another 2 strike other alternates; they claim 5-4-12 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit road junctions at Mongmit and S of Kyaukme, the Kyaukme railroad station, and Hsenwi bridge; 7 P-47s severely damage the Tonbo road bridge, and 11 others hit targets of opportunity during a Onmaka-Hsoplong rail sweep; 42 P-47s pound supply and personnel areas and troops at Myadaung, Tantabin, and Twinnge, the village of Nyaugbintha, and a truck park near Humon. 300+ transport sorties are flown to forward areas; the 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Inbaung with UC-64s and L-5s (first mission is today) replacing the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando) which moves from Inbaung to Asansol.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): HQ Seventh AF is officially opened at Tanapag. 27 B-24s from Saipan and 25 from Guam strike Iwo Jima. 3 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Guam bomb Marcus. 14 P-38s from Saipan, with 3 B-29s as navigational escort, strafe airfields on Iwo Jima. 4 B-25s from Guam and Saipan carry out 3 snooper strikes against Iwo Jima during the night of 19/20 Dec.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 505th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) arrives at North Field from the US.

NEW GUINEA: Australian Lieutenant General Frank Berryman, Chief of Staff Advanced Headquarter Allied Land Forces South West Pacific, is convinced that U.S. Lieutenant General Richard Sutherland, Chief of Staff South West Pacific Area, is trying to hinder Australian liaison with General Headquarters, and sends a message to U.S. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief South West Pacific Area, stating: "General (Thomas) Blamey (Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces South West Pacific and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force) desires direct liaison and would appreciate attachment of Lieutenant General Berryman and small personal staff to Advanced General Headquarters (at Hollandia) as early as convenient to you."

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies (NEI), USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s attack the Kairatoe area on Celebes Island. Other FEAF aircraft on armed reconnaissance, sweeps, and small strikes hit targets of opportunity at many locations throughout the NEI.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: While the fighting on Leyte and Mindoro continues, the Japanese high command decides that no more reinforcements or supplies will be sent to the 35th Army.
In the U.S. Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division continues to battle the Japanese south of Limon. The 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division, attacks toward Lonoy, on Highway 2, and seizes this barrio. In the XXIV Corps area, the 307th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division attacks north astride Highway 2 toward Libongao, gaining nearly 3 miles (4,8 kilometers); the 306th Infantry Regiment to the west pushes toward the Palompon road, which patrols reach. On Mindoro Island, the Western Visayan Task Force, helped by Mindoro guerrillas, begins a series of patrol actions along the south, west and northwest shores of Mindoro and a reconnaissance of small islands offshore. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-supported B-25s bomb Fabrica Airfield on Negros Island. Fighters on a sweep over Ponay, and Leyte Islands hit Fabrica, Bacolod, Silay, Dumaguete and Alicante Airfields, and the town of Palompon on Leyte Island. On Luzon, B-24s bomb Legaspi Airfield while P-38s hit Batangas Airfield. 
The planned bombardment of Luzon by the large carriers of U.S. Third Fleet is canceled because of weather conditions. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the East China Sea, the Japanese aircraft carrier HIJMS Unryu is torpedoed and sunk by the USN submarine USS Redfish about 204 nautical miles NW of Naha, Okinawa, in position 28.19N, 124.40E. This was the first war voyage for HIJMS Unryu. The ship is carrying a special cargo of 30 Yokosuka MXY7 Navy Suicide Attacker Ohka (Cherry Blossom) Model 11 rocket propelled suicide aircraft before being sent on her way to confront the U.S. invasion forces in the Philippine Islands. The first torpedo strikes Unryu on the starboard side under the bridge; the second torpedo struck 15 minutes later under the forward elevator setting off the deadly Ohka bombs and aviation gas stored in the lower hanger deck. The detonations literally blows the bow area apart. After the boiler rooms flood, the ship lists to over 30 degrees and the order to abandon ship is given. Minutes later, with a 90 degree list, the carrier plunges headfirst into the water. There are only 147 survivors of the 1,241 crew plus an unknown number of passengers. Redfish is damaged in the resultant depth charging, and is forced to terminate her patrol.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 20th 1944 38,413

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies armed reconnaissance over the Kurile Islands; another B-24 strikes Onnekotan Island installations, while 2 more flying armed photo mission over Kashiwabara, Paramushiru Island, and Katoaka, Shimushu Island also strafe buildings on Onnekotan Island and bomb Nemo Bay. 4 B-25s abort a fighter-decoy mission due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 118 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over S China and E Burma attack road, rail, and river traffic and other targets of opportunity, mainly in or near Wanling, Mongyu, Monhkong, and Lashio, Burma; and Hochih, Chinchengchiang, Hong Kong, Sinyang, Lohochai, Leiyang, Kweilin, Sintsiang, Siangtan, Paoching, Liuchenghsien, Hengshan, and Hengyang, China. HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group moves from Tulihal, India to Tsuyung, China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s destroy 3 road bridges at Mongmit, bypass bridges at Tangon and Tantabin, and 3 bridges in N Burma; 3 other B-25s blast the ferry area at Thabeikkyin; 12 P-47s knock out the Hay-ti road bridge and damage the Pa-mao bridge; 12 other fighter-bombers sweep the Irrawaddy River from Sheinmaga to Twinnge, strafing several targets of opportunity; 13 P-47s support ground forces in the Namhkam sector; troops, supply areas, and buildings are pounded at Hseing-kai, Tigyaing, Na-kawnkongnyaung, and Man Hkunhawng. Transport operations to front areas total 284 sorties. The 492d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), based at Madhaiganij, India with B-24s, sends a detachment to Luliang, China to ferry gasoline to Suichwan, China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 23 B-24s, based on Saipan, pound Iwo Jima. During the night of 20/21 Dec, 6 B-24s from Guam and Saipan hit Iwo Jima with 5 snooper strikes.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 150+ B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers pound 10 airfields throughout the C Philippine Islands and 3 on Mindanao Island. In the Netherland East Indies B-24s hit Malang Airfield and B-25s hit Haroekoe Island. Numerous other single FEAF flights and small forces attack a large variety of targets of opportunity throughout the Netherland East Indies and the Philippine Islands. HQ 8th FG and the 35th, 36th and 80th Fighter Squadrons move from Morotai to San Jose, Mindoro Island, Philippine Islands with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dec 21st 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 145 P-40s and P-51s fly armed reconnaissance over wide expanses of S China, E Burma and N French Indochina; the fighters attack chiefly troops and river, road, and rail traffic and a variety of targets of opportunity at numerous locations; 9 B-25s bomb Kunlong and Minkiang, China. The 4th Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Tulihal, India to Chengkung, China with C-47s. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 23: 49 B-29s from Chengtu, China are dispatched to attack Mukden; 19 hit the primary objective (the Manchuria Airplane Manufacturing Company) but it suffers little damage and a nearby arsenal and rail yards are slightly damaged; 8 other B-29s bomb alternate targets and targets of opportunity; they claim 21-6-19 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC), the Chinese 114th Regiment, 38th Division, with orders to cut the Burma Road in the Ho-si area, is now near the U.S. 5332d Brigade (Provisonal) . The 5332d Brigade is composed of the Chinese 1st Separate Regiment and the U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special), 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) and the 612th and 613th Field Artillery Battalions (75mm Pack Howitzer).
In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) area, the Indian XV Corps is making such rapid progress on the Arakan front that Admiral Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander South East Asia Theatre, holds a commanders conference at Calcutta, India, to discuss exploitation and presents alternative plans for assault on Akyab. By this time, river craft have been launched in the Kalapanzin River to assist the Indian 24th Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb a supply and personnel area at Magyidon; 13 P-47s damage bridges at Hay-ti, Mong Long, and Pa-mao; rail targets of opportunity from Hsumhsai to Hsipaw are attacked by 12 P-47s; 20+ fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations at several points including Man Ka-lao and the general area E of the Shweli River; 12 P-47s bomb and strafe the Lashio area. 290+ transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas. The detachment of the 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Chittagong with F-5s, returns to base at Myitkyina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 23 Guam based B-24s hit Iwo Jima. During the night of 21/22 Dec, 4 B-24s from the Mariana fly 3 harassment strikes against Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 311th Fighter Squadron, 58th FG, moves from San Roque, Leyte Island to San Jose, Mindoro Island with P-47s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s attack Goeroea, Anggai, and Lolobata on Halmahera Island.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Australian Beaufort fighter bombers attack the Japanese east of the Danmap River. The Japanese withdraw to the south and run into an ambush set up by a platoon of the 2/4th Battalion, 19th Brigade, 6th Division; 28 of 40 Japanese troops are killed. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte Island, the U.S. Sixth Army effects a junction between the X and XXIV Corps just south of Kananga at 1645 hours, opening Highway 2 from Ormoc to Pinamopoan and gaining complete control of the Ormoc Valley. In the X Corps area, the 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry) attacks and takes Kananga and makes patrol contact with the 77th Infantry Division to the south. In the XXIV Corps area, the 3d Battalion, 306th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, continues east along the Palompon road to its junction with Highway 2, then north along the highway toward Kananga, making contact with Troop A of the 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry) at 1645 hours. The 307th Infantry Regiment reaches the road junction north of Libongao without trouble and assists the 306th Infantry Regiment. On the division’s western flank, the 1st Battalion, 306th Infantry Regiment, after a concentrated artillery preparation, takes the ridge commanding the Togbong River bridge site a
nd outposts it but is driven off. In preparation for the next task of the 77th Infantry Division, a drive west and seizure of Palompon, artillery is emplaced near San Jose within range of Palompon. 
On Mindoro Island, the Japanese, having received reinforcements by air for the defense of the island, attack a resupply convoy moving toward that island, destroying two tank landing ships (LSTs) and damaging other shipping. From the Pasugi-Pianag area, a patrol of guerrillas and the 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment sail north to Sabalayan; from there move on foot to Mamburao to reconnoiter toward Palauan and Abra de Ilog. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers attack ten airfields mostly on Negros Island and elsewhere in the central Philippine Islands. Leyte Island-based fighter-bombers fly over 100 attack sorties. Likanan Airfield on Mindanao Island is also hit by B-24s. 

UNITED STATES: General Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General U.S. Army Air Forces, is promoted to the (five star) rank of General of the Army.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dec 22nd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s damage a bridge at Song Hoa, French Indochina and 2 B-25s bomb Yungning, China. 80+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance over wide reaches of S China, E Burma, and N French Indochina hit numerous targets of opportunity. Airfields at Heho, Burma and Tien Ho in Canton, China are strafed and several aircraft are destroyed in battles over Canton and Kai Tek Airfield in Hong Kong. Rail facilities, riverand road traffic, and other targets of opportunity are hit at several locations including Wanling, Burma; Gia Lam, French Indochina; and Chinchengehiang and the Pingsiang-Yungning, China area.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the 29th Brigade, British 36th Division, moving down the Irrawaddy River, gets patrols to Tigyaing, from which the Japanese have withdrawn. From Tigyaing the brigade is to cross the river for a drive on Mongmit while the rest of the division closes in on Mongmit from the north.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb a supply area at Magyidon; 8 P-47s knock out the Namhkai bypass bridge and damage 2 bridges at Kinu and 16 hit targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River from Tagaung to Thabeikkyin and along the road E and N to Mongmit; 12 P-47s bomb and strafe a personnel area at Onbauk and bridge at Na-lang. 300+ transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 22/23 Dec, 2 Guam and Saipan based B-24s make harassing strikes on Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 14: 78 B-29s from the Mariana Islands are dispatched to hit the Mitsubishi aircraft industrial complex in Nagoya, Japan; 48 hit the primary target and 14 hit alternate targets; total cloud cover prevents accuracy, and damage is light; they claim 9-17-15 Japanese aircraft; 3 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Units moving from Letye Island to San Jose: HQ 417th BG and the 672d, 673d, 674th and 675th Bombardment Squadrons from Tacloban with A-20s; the 69th and 310th Fighter Squadrons, 58th FG, from San Roque with P-47s.

EAST INDIES: In the Moluccas Islands of the Netherlands East Indies, numerous fighter-bombers pound the Wasile Bay and Goeroea areas on Galela Island and Hate Tabako Aerodrome on Halmahera Island. USAAF and Australian B-24 Liberators, B-25 Mitchells, and fighter-bombers bomb Lolobato and Hate Tabako Aerodromes on Halmahera Island and the Goeroea area. The Australian First Tactical Air Force beings a four-day blitz on Japanese installations. A total of 384 Kittyhawk and 129 Beaufighter sorties are made in the four days.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 127th Infantry Regiment, 32d Infantry Division reaches Lonoy. The 1st Battalion, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, aided by a mortar platoon brought forward by sea, clears Tuktuk. In the XXIV Corps area, the 2d and 3d Battalions, 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, start west from Valencia toward the coast at Palompon, passing through the 1st Battalion, the 306th Infantry Regiment at the Togbong River and continuing across the Pagsangahan River toward Matagob. Engineers follow closely to work on the bridges.
On Luzon, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s, with P-47 support, bomb Clark Field while P-47 Thunderbolts bomb and strafe Lipa Airfield. On Negros Island, B-24s bomb Carolina Airfield while B-25s, with P-47 cover, hit Fabrica Aerodrome. On Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb storage and personnel areas while B-25s hit the waterfront at Zamboanga. FEAF aircraft fly numerous shipping searches, armed reconnaissance, and sweeps over Mindanao and throughout the Netherlands East Indies.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dec 23rd 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The weather mission finds squall conditions and is aborted.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 8 B-25s pound points along the Burma Road. 13 B-25s hit town areas, trains, and other targets of opportunity at Vinh, French Indochina, from Dap Cau, French Indochina to Lungchow, China, and from Lang Son, French Indochina to Yungning, China. In China, 3 B-25s and 5 P-40s damage about 50 railroad cars in the area S of the Yellow River; 16 P-51s over Wuchang and Hankow damage 2 ferry ramps and blast 3 oil dumps. 12 P-51s and P-38s damage 2 hangars at Heho Airfield, Burma, and in China, 12 P-51s pound railroad shops at Chenghsien and bomb Houmachen with napalm.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army’s XXXIII Corps area, the Indian 19th Division takes Kokoggon.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s knock out and damage bridges at Mong Long, Pa-mao, and Man Pwe; 12 B-25s destroy bridges at Tonbo, Saye, Ketka, and Nampawng, and damage several others; 40+ fighter-bombers attack storage areas, bivouacs, and enemy-held points at Namhkam, Nyaunggyin, Hseing-hkai, Mongyin, and Kutkai. Transport sorties to forward bases and frontline areas total 353.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24s from Saipan Island and 14 from Guam hit Iwo Jima; 3 others from Guam, flying armed reconnaissance bomb Woleai. During the night 2 B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly harassing strikes against Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 313th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) and HQ 504th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and the 398th and 421st Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) arrive at North Field from the US with B-29s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The air echelon of the 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak Island to San Jose, Mindoro Island with B-25s (the squadron is based at Tacloban). 

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and fighter-bombers blast Lolobata and Hate Tabako Aerodromes, and the Goeroea area on Halmahara Island.. Numerous FEAF aircraft fly various small strikes, armed reconnaissance, and sweeps over the Netherlands East Indies while fighter-bombers are especially active against targets on Halmahera Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In Pampanga Province on Luzon, 15 American POWs, who are too sick to work, are taken from their prison cells and driven to the outskirts of San Fernando. There, in a small cemetery, a hole 15 square feet is dug. Guards from the truck then take up positions around the hole. One by one, the POWs are brought to the edge of the hole and ordered to kneel. They are then bayoneted and decapitated. After the war, the guard commander, Lieutenant TOSHINO Junsabura , is tried, sentenced to death and hanged. 
In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the corps begins an advance west toward the coast from Highway 2. The 1st Cavalry Division, on the southern flank, leads off, moving slowly over difficult terrain unopposed by the Japanese. The 32d Infantry Division reconnoiters with the 127th and 128th Infantry Regiments in preparation for a drive westward. In the XXIV Corps area, in preparation for an assault on Palompon by land and sea, 77th Infantry Division artillery and USAAF Fifth Air Force planes pound the town. The reinforced 1st Battalion, 305th Infantry Regiment, which is to make the amphibious assault, moves to Ormoc. The 305th Infantry Regiment (less 1st Battalion) continues an overland drive toward Palompon, pushing through Matagob under heavy fire. Japanese efforts to penetrate U.S. lines, during the night of 23/24 December, fail. 
On Mindoro Island, a new airfield, called Ellmore Field, on the south bank of the Bugsanga River, is ready for limited use. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Fabrica and Silay Airfields on Negros Island while P-38s and P-47s provide cover. B-24s bomb Grace Park Airfield in the suburbs of Manila on Luzon. On Mindanao Island, B-25 Mitchells attack San Roque Airfield and the Davao and Zamboanga areas. Numerous FEAF aircraft fly various small strikes, armed reconnaissance, and sweeps over the Philippine Islands and fighter-bombers are especially active against targets in the central Philippines.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dec 24th 1944

ALASKA: A paper Japanese Fu Go balloon with the usual equipment lands at Holy Cross, Territory of Alaska. Holy Cross is located in southwestern Alaska about 235 miles SE of Nome.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s blast the Kunlong ferry area; 3 B-24s claim 1 tanker sunk in the S China Sea; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity throughout S China, especially river, road, and rail traffic, troops, and buildings around Hengyang, Lingling, Siangtan, and Changsha; also Hong Kong area shipping is pounded (1 tanker claimed sunk and other ships damaged) and 30+ enemy aircraft claimed destroyed at Tsinan Airfield; the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Kwanghan (another detachment is at Liangshan).

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, the British 2d and Indian 20th Divisions overcome strong opposition in Pyingaing

INDIA: The Japanese fly their last bombing raid against Calcutta.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 38 P-47s hit troop concentrations and supply areas at Pangkai, Man Namman, Man Om, Mong Nge, and Kyanhnyat; 6 support ground forces in the Si-U sector while 12 hit targets of opportunity along the Sinlum-Nawghkio rail line; and 8 P-47s strafe the Lashio Airfield. 287 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. The detachment of the 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, operating from Fenny, India with P-47s, returns to base at Asansol, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24s from Saipan and 38 from Guam strike Iwo Jima and 17 Saipan based P-38s make a low-level strafing attack on Iwo Jima. 23 other B-24s, based on Saipan, bomb Chichi Jima. 2 B-24s on harassment strikes from the Mariana hit Iwo Jima during the night of 24/25 Dec.

VOLCANO ISLANDS: USN Task Group 94.9, the heavy cruisers USS Chester, Pensacola and Salt Lake City, and nine destroyers, follows the USAAF bombing raids on Iwo Jima by shelling the airstrips and other installations there; destroyers USS Case and Roe sink Japanese fast transport T.8 and landing ship T.157.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 15: 29 Mariana based B-29s are dispatched to attack 2 airfields on Iwo Jima; 23 hit the primary targets and 1 hits an alternate target without loss. The 482d, 483d and 484th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 505th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at North Field from the US with B-29s (first mission is 30 Dec).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces attack Kudat Airfield in North Borneo and B-25 Mitchells and fighter-bombers attack the Goeroea area in the Moluccas Islands of the Netherlands East Indies (NEI). Again FEAF aircraft on miscellaneous small operations attack many targets throughout the NEI.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Cavalry Division continues steadily west against scattered resistance, the 12th Cavalry Regiment (Infantry) wading swamps in its sector. The 32d Infantry Division, with the 127th and 128th Infantry Regiments in assault, starts west toward the coast on northern flank of the corps, slowed more by terrain than resistance. In the XXIV Corps area, the 1st Battalion (reinforced) , 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, embarks at Ormoc and at 2000 hours sails for Palompon, the convoy protected by motor torpedo boats (PTs). The 305th Infantry Regiment, less the 1st Battalion, is lightly opposed as it continues west along the road to Palompon. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Clark Field on Luzon Island and Puerto Princesa Airfield on Palawan Island and Kudat Airfield. B-25s bomb Silay Airfield on Negros Island and on Mindanao Island, hit San Roque barracks, the Zamboanga waterfront, and Davao Bay shipping. Again FEAF aircraft on miscellaneous small operations attack many targets throughout the Philippine Islands. P-47 pilots shoot down 33 Japanese fighters over Luzon between 1015 and 1150 hours; four P-47s are lost.
During the night of 24/25 December, a Japanese bomber destroys a 100,000 U.S. gallon aviation storage tank at Hill Field on Mindoro Island. As a result, flight operations are restricted from this base for several weeks.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dec 25th 1944 38,727

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s and 8 fighter-bombers knock out a bridge at Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma. 22 P-51s pound a railroad ferry, damage a tanker at Nanking, China, and hit a nearby airfield, claiming 13 aircraft destroyed. 30+ other P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance hit various targets of opportunity around Yungning, Kunming, Kiungshan, and Paoching, China; and Wanling, Man Pong, and Mong Long, Burma. The detachment of the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Kunming with P-61s, returns to base at Chengtu.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 P-47s bomb and strafe troop concentrations and supplies at Mabein; 8 others sweep Burma Road stretches and strafe Lashio Airfield. Transports fly 259 sorties delivering men and supplies to forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima; B-24s from Guam and Saipan continue night strikes against Iwo Jima during the night of 25/26 Dec.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s with P-38 fighter support including 475th FG, attack Mabalacat Airfield, Sasa Airfield, Sandakan and Jesselton Airfield. B-25s, along with RAAF fighter-bombers, hit the Galela area on Halmahera Island. Other B-25s and fighter-bombers pound Mindanao and Halmahera Islands targets again during several smaller raids throughout the day. The 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag begins operating from San Jose with P-40s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 26th 1944

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's XV Corps area, the Indian 25th Division reaches Foul Point, at the tip of the Mayu Peninsula, well ahead of the expected time. The Japanese decide to withdraw from Akyab. 

CHINA: Major General Albert Wedemeyer, Commanding General U.S. China Theater of Operations and Chief of Staff to Chinese Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek, meeting with Chiang Kai-shek, U.S. Ambassador Major General Patrick Hurley, and Chinese Minister for Foreign Affairs, T. V. Soong, proposes that the food, clothing, and pay of Chinese Army be improved. He also informs the Generalissimo that plans are being made for an offensive (Operation BETA) against Kweilin, Liuchow, and Canton. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s bomb Wan Lai-Kam, Burma and in China, 5 B-25s hit targets of opportunity in the Formosa Strait, in the Siang-Chiang Valley, and at Ikiawan and Changsha and 12 P-51s attack the Tsinan Airfield. 46 P-51s, P-38s, and P-40s hit railroad targets, shipping, storage and other targets of opportunity at or near Kinkiang, Anking, and Ka-chun, China; Lampang, Thailand; and the Mong Long Valley, and Man Pong, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s knock out and damage bridges at Taunggon, Padan, and Kyaukhlebein; 34 P-47s hit troop concentrations at Panghai, Mongyu, Na-hsang, Man Om, and Hpa-lin; 8 others hit stores area and a distributing point at Hsenwi, 11 attack supplies at Pangpao, and 2 bomb rafts, boats, and landing points at the Myitson ferry; 4 B-25s fly offensive night reconnaissance against communications lines; HQ 33d Fighter Group moves from Nagaghuli to Sahmaw. 275 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. In India, HQ 4th Combat Cargo Group and the 16th Combat Cargo Squadron move from Sylhet to Agartala with C-46s. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Guam based B-24s hit Iwo Jima. 3 from Saipan fly armed reconnaissance and bomb Marcus. 2 B-24s from the Mariana Islands strike Iwo Jima during the night of 26/27 Dec.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 418th Night Fighter Squadron, 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium), moves from Morotai to San Jose, Mindoro with P-61s. The 36th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Biak Island with F-5s (first mission is 25 Mar 45). 

EAST INDIES: On Halmahera Island, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s, B-24s, and fighter-bombers hit Galela, Lolobata, and Hate Tabako. Miscellaneous attacks by other FEAF aircraft are flown against targets in North Borneo, northeast Celebes, and Halmahera Islands. A B-24s sinks a Japanese cargo vessel off south coast of Boeroe Island.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, the Japanese "Intrusion Force" under Rear Admiral KIMURA Masanori, consisting of the heavy cruiser HIJMS Ashigara, light cruiser HIJMS Oyodo, three destroyers and three escort destroyers, approaches Mindoro Island, Philippine Islands, to bombard the beachhead. USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s, P-38s, P-40s, and P-47 Thunderbolts and USN PB4Ys and PBM Mariners successively attack the force. They damage heavy cruiser HIJMS Ashigara (near-misses), light cruiser HIJMS Oyodo, destroyers HIJMS Asashimo, Kiyoshimo, and Kasumi, and escort destroyers HIJMS Kaya and Kashi. KIMURA's force carries out its bombardment mission, then encounters U.S. motor torpedo boats; PT-77 is damaged, probably accidentally bombed by friendly aircraft. Subsequently, PT-223 sinks the already damaged destroyer HIJMS Kiyoshimo off San Jose, Mindoro. The Japanese ships arrive off Mindoro and about 2300 hours begin bombarding the beachhead.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Eighth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Cavalry and 32d Infantry Divisions continue west over rough terrain. The 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, prepares to clear the northwestern part of the Leyte Peninsula. Companies F and G sail at 2300 hours through Biliran Strait to Gigantangan Island, where they spend the night. In the XXIV Corps area, the 77th Infantry Division remains in place in the Palompon sector.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Clark Field on Luzon Island. On Mindanao Island, B-25s hit Matina Airfield, shipping in the Davao River, and bomb nearby Samal Island while B-24s hit Libby airfield. 
USAAF Fifth Air Force P-38 pilot Major Thomas B. McGuire, Jr., shoots down four Japanese "Zeke" fighters over Manila, Luzon. McGuire has shot down seven "Zekes" in two days and he is nominated and later awarded the Medal of Honor for these actions. This brings his total victories to 38.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 27th 1944

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: USN Task Group 94.9, the heavy cruisers USS Chester, Pensacola and Salt Lake City and seven destroyers, follows up the USAAF strikes with a bombardment of Japanese installations on Iwo Jima and shipping offshore. Destroyer USS Dunlap is damaged by shore battery, but not before she teams with USS Fanning and Cummings to sink a fast transport and a landing ship. 

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special), upon completing its march to Momauk, begins reorganizing for combat. 
In the British Fourteenth Army area, the XV Corps commander recommends that operations against Akyab be advanced to 3 January 1945.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s bomb the area W of Kengtung; 2 B-25s and 8 P-40s hit the Ishan area; 29 P-40s and P-51s attack the area S of Puchi; 17 P-51s over White Cloud, Whampoa, and Tien Ho Airfields in Canton, claim 10 airplanes destroyed; 2 P-51s are lost. 40+ P-40s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity at or near Kweiyi, China; Vinh, Yen, and Mong Khong, French Indochina; and Lungan, Mong Long, and Namtao, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 B-25s attack bridges at Kin and Kyaukhlebein, damaging the former; 28 P-47s hit troop and supply areas at Se-hai, Man Hkam, Mong Yok, and Mong Nge. American B-24's score direct hits on a railway bridge in Burma using guided bombs. 285 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. 4 B-25s continue offensive reconnaissance against communications lines during the night of 27/28 Dec. The 9th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Moran, India to Warazup, Burma with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Saipan based B-24s hit Iwo Jima while 21 more bomb Chichi Jima; 35 B-24s from Guam also pound Iwo Jima while P-38s strafe the island on which 2 B-24s also make snooper strikes during the night of 27/28 Dec.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 16: 72 B-29s from the Mariana Islands are sent to bomb Tokyo's Nakajima and Musashino aircraft plants; 39 hit the primary targets and 13 attack alternates and targets of opportunity; enemy fighters are active, flying 250+ individual attacks on the B-29s; B-29s claim 21-10-7 fighters; 3 B-29s are lost, 1 to fighters and 2 to mechanical difficulties. B-29s and crews of the 313th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy), commanded by Colonel John H Davies, begin to arrive on Tinian Island, joining the the 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) as the XXI Bomber Command's second operational wing.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 345th BG (Medium) and the 498th, 499th, 500th and 501st Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Dulag to Tacloban with B-25s.

EAST INDIES: Small miscellaneous strikes are carried out by the USAAF Far East Air Forces over Borneo, Celebes Islands, and the Lesser Sunda Islands.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Eighth Army’s X Corps area on Leyte Island, Companies F and G, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, sail from Gigantangan Island. to Taglawigan, on the northwestern coast of Leyte Peninsula, and land without opposition, taking Taglawigan. They then proceed by sea and overland to Daha, which is also secured. Company G, reinforced, moves south by sea to the San Isidro area and goes ashore. The 1st Battalion, meanwhile, ordered to take San Isidro, moves overland from Calumbian to the heights overlooking the town. In the XXIV Corps area, the 3d Battalion, 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, takes the heights 600 yards ahead as it continues west along the Palompon road against tenacious resistance. The 2d Battalion is to move forward by water. The 1st Battalion,
305th Infantry Regiment, remains in the Palompon area, patrolling and awaiting the rest of regiment. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb San Jose and Talisay Airfields on Negros Island and Matina Airfield on Mindanao Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 28th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s and 16 fighter-bombers hit town areas, railroad targets, and gun positionsin the Hengyang-Leiyang area. 20 P-51s and P-38s attack Gia Lam Airfield, French Indochina, pounding the barracks area, hangars, shops, and railroad facilities. 40+ other P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over S China and over French Indochina hit targets of opportunity at several locations including areas around Anking, Kinkiang Yungning, Siangtan, and Yuncheng, China; Wanling, Mongyu, Man Pong, and Namtao, Burma; and Hanoi and Lang Son, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 P-47s knock out a bridge at Nampawng and damage others at Man Pwe and Hsenwi; 8 B-25s destroy bridges at Kin and Kyaukhlebein, hit an already unserviceable bridge at Padon, damage a bypass road at Lashio and bomb troop concentrations, supplies, and artillery at Mong Hseng, Mong Tat, and Kathe. 297 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. 4 B-25s continue offensive reconnaissance over communications lines during the night of 28/29 Dec. In India, the 5th Fighter Squadron (Commando) moves from Asansol to Fenny with P-47s. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Kawlin, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 B-24s, flying out of Saipan, bomb an airfield on Iwo Jima which is hit again during the night of 28/29 Dec when B-24s from Guam and Saipan fly 2 single-plane strikes.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Units arriving at North Field from the US with B-29s: HQ 6th BG (Very Heavy) and the 24th and 39th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) (first mission 27 Jan 45); HQ 9th BG (Very Heavy) and the 1st, 5th and 99th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) (first mission 25 Jan 45). 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian Piper Force Piper Force (two battalions of the 2/11th Battalion, 19th Brigade, 6th Division) occupies the Musimbe area and the 2/8th Battalion, 19th Brigade, 6th Division, concentrates at Luain, 1 mile east of Suain.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA : The 38th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 13 AF [attached to 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance)], moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Morotai Island with F-5s (first mission is 21 Feb 45).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s attack Laha and Kairatoe Airfields on Ambon Island and Haroekoe Airfield on Haroekoe Island while fighter-bombers hit Namlea Airfield on Boeroe (Buroe) Island. In the Soembawa-Flores Island area in the Lesser Sunda Islands, B-24s attack Japanese shipping. FEAF fighters and bombers on numerous small raids hit targets on Borneo, Celebes, Halmahera, Timor and Tanimbar Islands.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese air attacks commence against the 99-ship Mindoro Island, Philippine Island-bound USN Task Group 77.11; Allied air cover cannot be provided because of bad weather over the airfields within range. Kamikazes crash tank landing ship USS LST-750 and U.S. freighters SS William Sharon and SS John Burke. SS John Burke, carrying ammunition, explodes, the cataclysmic blast damaging station tanker USS Porcupine (IX-126) and motor torpedo boat PT-332. There are no survivors from among SS John Burke's 40-man merchant complement and 28-man Armed Guard. Fragments from John Burke also hit freighter SS Francisco Morozan 100 yards away, wounding three of that ship's merchant complement. SS William Sharon, set afire by the kamikaze and gutted by fires that are ultimately controlled, is abandoned, the survivors transferring to destroyer USS Wilson, whose assistance proves invaluable in extinguishing the blaze that has consumed the freighter. Combat-salvage vessel USS Grapple (ARS-7) later tows the merchantman to San Pedro Bay for repairs. USS LST-750, hit subsequently by an aerial torpedo, is consequently scuttled by destroyer USS Edwards off the southwestern coast of Negros Island. Japanese air attacks continue tomorrow. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte in the U.S. Eighth Army's X Corps area, the 5th and 12th Cavalry Regiments (Infantry), 1st Cavalry Division reach the west coast at Tibur, a barrio north of Abijao. The 1st and 2d Battalions, 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, take San Isidro against light resistance. In the XXIV Corps area, the 2d Battalion, 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, moves by Landing Craft, Mechanized (LCM) from Ormoc to Palompon; the 3d Battalion continues an overland drive, gaining about 1,000 yards. 
On Mindoro, Elmore Field is now fully operational. 
USAAF Far East Air fighters and bombers on numerous small raids hit targets on Palawan and Mindanao and ,the Lingayen Gulf, and west of Mindoro Island. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Australian Brigadier Raymond Monaghan, General Officer Commanding 29th Brigade, 3rd Division, orders a deep advance along the coast. The 15th Battalion is to seize the south bank of the Tavera Rivera and the log crossing of the Mendai Track north of the river.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 29th 1944

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-25s on a fighter decoy mission abort due to weather; 2 of them are missing on the return flight. A B-24 bombs Katoaka on Shimushu Island in the Kurile Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s attack targets of opportunity from Dong Hoa to Lang Son, French Indochina; 37 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack Gia Lam Airfield in French Indochina and hit various targets of opportunity E of Man Pong and N of Mongyu, Burma; and at Shanhsien and Hei-Shih Kuan and E of Tsingsinghsien, China.

BURMA: The Northern Combat Area Command and British Fourteenth Army fronts are linked as patrols of the British 36th Division establish contact with the Indian 19th Division. On the Arakan front, the Indian XV Corps now holds Rathedaung and Kudaung Island.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb troops and supplies at Panma; 15 P-47s hit the supply area at Twinnge and troop concentration at Wetwun; 4 B-25s continue armed night reconnaissance over communications facilities. Transports fly 289 sorties to forward bases and frontline areas. A detachment of the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, begins operating from Arakan, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s (squadron is based at Asansol, India).

NEW GUINEA: The Australian Piper Force (two battalions of the 2/11th Battalion, 19th Brigade, 6th Division) occupies Musinau, Northeast New Guinea. Musinau is located about 42 miles SE of Aitape.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 26 B-24s, based on Guam pound Iwo Jima which is bombed again for a 6-hour period during the night of 29/30 Dec, by 9 B-24s, flying at varying intervals.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The air echelon of the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from San Jose with F-6s and P-40s (squadron is based on Morotai).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Namlea on Boeroe (Buroe) Island. Fighter-bombers hit northeastern Celebes Island airfields while B-24s bomb Limboeng on Celebes Island. FEAF aircraft fly small strikes against a wide range of targets in northern Borneo and on Timor Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Eighth Army's X Corps area on Leyte, the 1st Cavalry Division reaches the west coast and takes Villaba, north of Tibur. The 32d Infantry Division gains its west coast objectives to the north of the 1st Cavalry Division, the 127th Infantry Regiment taking the heights commanding Antipolo Point and the 128th Infantry Regiment reaching the high ground overlooking Tabango and Campopo Bays. Troops of the 34th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, are eliminating small Japanese groups along the coast. In the XXIV Corps area, the 3d Battalion, 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, after advancing 650 yards along the road to Palompon, is pinned down by the Japanese. The Provisional Mountain Force gets into position for a drive east along the Palompon road. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Sasa Airfield on Mindanao Island. FEAF aircraft fly small strikes against a wide range of targets in the central Philippine Islands and southern Luzon Island. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, a company of the Australian 15th Battalion, 29th Brigade, 3rd Division, lands south of the Tavera River and the log crossing on the Mendai Track-Peters's Post and occupy it. Meanwhile, a company of the 47th Battalion, 29th Brigade, advances up the Jaba River and establishes a base about halfway to the junction with the Pagana River. The Australians destroy a Japanese pocket that has been holding up their advance along the Jaba River.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 30th 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s damage a bridge W of Kengtung, China while 2 others NE of Thanh Moi, French Indochina, damage a bridge, railroad tracks, and 40+ boxcars. 40+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity at several points including areas around Mong Nawng, Man Pong, and Mong Long, Burma; and Ka-chun, Shanhsien, Ichang, and Shayang, China.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army area, the XXXIII Corps takes Kaduma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s knock out and damage bridges at Man Pwe, Ho-hko (2 bridges), and Inailong; 17 B-25s blast a troop and supply area at Kyatpyin; 28 P-47s and P-38s hit troops, supplies, and areas of enemy activity at Myethin, Manna, Nanponpon, Lawa, Sabenago, Hmattawmu, and Hosi. Transports complete 338 sorties to forward areas. 4 B-25s continue a single-plane offensive reconnaissance over communications lines during the night of 30/31 Dec.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 Saipan Island-based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima Island which is hit again over an almost 7-hour period during the night of 30/31 Dec by 9 B-24s singly operating from Guam Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 322d Troop Carrier Wing is activated at Hollandia, New Guinea. Units moving from Leyte Island to San Jose: HQ 3d BG and the 8th, 13th, 89th and 90th Bombardment Squadrons from Dulag with A-20s; HQ 49th FG and the 7th and 9th Fighter Squadrons from Tacloban with P-38s; and HQ 58th FG from San Roque.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers attack airfields on northern Borneo and northern and southwestern Celebes Island while B-25s hit a barge anchorage and supplies at Haroekoe Island. Smaller strikes by B-25s, B-24s, and fighter-bombers are flown against shipping, oil targets, airfields, and targets of opportunity throughout the Netherlands East Indies.

PACIFIC OCEAN: Japanese air attacks continue on Mindoro, Philippine Islands-bound convoy; kamikazes damage destroyers USS Pringle and Gansevoort; motor torpedo boat tender USS Orestes (AGP-10); and auxiliary USS Porcupine (IX-126). USS Porcupine is ultimately scuttled by USS Gansevoort. A merchant freighter is sunk by bombs off Mindoro Island and a merchant freighter is damaged when a kamikaze is shot down by a U.S. fighter and explodes over the ship. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Eighth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 1st Cavalry Division makes contact with the 32d Infantry Division northeast of Villaba. In the XXIV Corps area, the 77th Infantry Division begins two-pronged attacks to open the Palompon road. While the 3d Battalion, 305th Infantry Regiment, 77th Infantry Division, continues west to a point some 1,000 yards SW of Tipolo, the Provisional Mountain Force attacks east until stopped about 4 miles E of Palompon. The Japanese withdraw their main forces, during the night of 30/31 December. Company C, 305th Infantry Regiment, moves by water to Abiao, north of Palompon, and burns the town; continuing north, they gain radio contact with 1st Cavalry Division in the Villaba area. 
On Mindoro Island, the second resupply convoy arrives. Under Japanese air attack while en route, the convoy loses three merchant ships, two destroyers, three tank landing ships (LSTs), and a landing craft, mechanized (LCM) at or near the island. Most of the 3d Battalion, 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, arrives. 
In the principal action of the day, USAAF Far East Air Forces fighter-bombers attack airfields in the central Philippines. Smaller strikes by B-25s, B-24s, and fighter-bombers are flown against shipping, and targets of opportunity throughout the Philippine Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Australians of the 25th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, occupy Pearl Ridge. The capture of the heavily defended Japanese position on the Pearl Ridge give the Australians possession of this important vantage point that provided views over both sides of the island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 31st 1944

CHINA: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-Sheik announces that his government will establish a constitutional government before the end of the war and make China a democratic republic.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s claim 1 freighter sunk and another damaged off Hainan Island. 4 B-25s damage 2 bridges and destroy or damage 5 buildings at Mong Ping, Burma. In China, 35 P-40s and P-51s attack troops, horses, town areas, and railroad targets at or near Hankow, Saiping, Siangtan, Hengyang, Lingling, and Kweilin. 29 other fighters on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity at several points in N French Indochina, E Burma, and S China. The detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Liangshan with P-51s, returns to base at Chengkung (another detachment is operating from Kwanghan).

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special), upon relief at Tonk-wa by the Chinese 50th Division, which is now operating in the center, starts a march towards the Mong Wi area, where the 5332d Brigade (Provisional) is to assemble for its first operation as a brigade. The Chinese 1st Separate Regiment, which is to be a part of the 5332d Brigade, will be held in NCAC reserve. The 5332d Brigade consists of the 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special), the 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special), the 612th and 613th Field Artillery Battalions (75mm Pack Howitzer) and the Chinese 1st Separate Regiment. The Brigade is also known as the MARS Task Force. 
In the British Fourteenth Army's XXXIII Corps area, Kabo falls to the British 2d Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s strafe Laihka, Namsang, Aungban, Kunlon, and Heho Airfields; 5 P-47s damage a bridge at Namhkai; a total of 65 P-47s and P-38s hit Japanese Division HQ at Ongyaw and troop concentrations and supply areas at Mongmit, Nawngka, Kawngtawng, Pangnim, Mong Tat, Kutkai, and Man Namman; a few B-25s fly night harassment missions against airfields. About 300 transport sorties are flown to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): From Guam 19 B-24s hit Iwo Jima airfields during the day; 10 more B-24s hit the island with individual harassment raids over a 6-hour period during the night of 31 Dec/1 Jan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Brigadier General Haywood S Hansell, Jr, and his XXI Bomber Command Forward Echelon HQ staff close the Saipan Island HQ and move to Guam Island where the ground echelon arrived in early Dec.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 63d Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak with C-47s, ceases operating from Noemfoor. The ground echelon of the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Morotai to Lingayen (air echelon is operating from San Jose with F-6 and P-40s). The 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, based at Hollandia with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Middleburg. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24 Liberators bomb Ambesia Airfield on Celebes Island, hit Dili on Portugese East Timor. Fighter-bombers are active against airfields, shipping, AA guns, and various targets of opportunity on Halmahera Island and on N Celebes Island.
PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Eighth Army's X Corps area on Leyte Island, the 1st Cavalry Division repels several counterattacks against Villaba. In the XXIV Corps area, the 77th Infantry Division’s 305th Infantry Regiment finishes clearing the Palompon road. The 3d Battalion and the Provisional Mountain Force make contact 2 miles NE of San Miguel. The 77th Infantry Division estimates that, during the period 21-31 December, it has killed 5,779 Japanese at a cost of 17 killed. 
On Mindoro Island, the Japanese continue air attacks on shipping, sinking a PT tender and badly damaging a destroyer. A platoon of Company F, 19th Infantry Regiment, 24 Infantry Division, lands at Bulalacao, on the south coast almost 25 miles SE of San Jose. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s and B-25s bomb airfields in the central Philippine Islands and on Luzon and Mindanao Islands.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, the Australian 9th Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, resumes their attack and capture Pearl Ridge. Lieutenant General Stanley Savige, General Officer Commanding Australian II Corps, tells Brigadier John Stevenson, General Office Commanding Australian 11th Brigade, to conduct operations with the objective of destroying the Japanese garrisons and establishing control along the northwest coast of Bougainville.

UNITED STATES: The remains of a Japanese Fu Go paper balloon including envelope, rigging and some apparatus, is recovered at Estacada, Oregon. It is estimated that the balloon landed between 27 and 31 December. Estacada is located about 22 miles SE of Portland.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 1st 1945

ALASKA: 5 B-24s fly coverage for a naval force upon aborting a bomb mission to Kuriles. A Japanese Fu Go paper, including envelope, rigging, apparatus and two sand bags, is recovered 15 miles north of Marshall, Territory of Alaska. It is believed that the balloon landed on 23 December 1944. Marshall is located about 210 miles southeast of Nome.

CHINA THEATER: In China, 3 B-24s bomb Ft Bayard; 40 P-51s and P-40s pound railroad targets, warehouses, industrial works, and gun positions from Yoyang to Puchi; 8 P-51s hit Suchow Airfield, claiming 25 aircraft destroyed; 47 other P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance hit troops, horses, town areas, and rail and road traffic at several locations especially at Liuchenghsien and between Siaokan and Hsuchang; a detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, begins operating from Laohokow with P-51s (squadron is based at Chengkung; another detachment is at Kwanghan); during Jan 45, the detachment of the 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group operating from Poashan with P-51s moves to Leangshan; the 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group sends detachments to operate from Poseh, Liangshan and Laohokow with P-51s; and the detachments of the 528th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, operating from Hanchung and Liangshan with P-51s, return to base at Shwangliu.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 71 P-47s and P-38s attack villages, general supply areas, fuel dumps, tanks and other vehicles, and troop concentrations at several locations including Man Hio, Bahe, Mongmit, Hatka, Namhpakka, Loi-hseng, Mong Yaw and in the Hsenwi area, 4 others hit targets of opportunity along the Irrawaddy River from Tanaung to Kyungyi; 4 B-25s harass communications lines during the night of 1/2 Jan. Large-scale air transport operations continue. The 14th and 15th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 4th Combat Cargo Group, move from Sylhet to Argartala, India with C-46s. During Jan, the detachment of the 436th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), based at Luliang, China with B-24s ferrying gasoline to Suichwan, China, returns to base at Madhaiganj, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 19 B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima; 9 more, during snooper missions on the night of 1/2 Jan, hit the at varying intervals.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: HQ 345th BG (Medium) moves from Dulag to Tacloban. During Jan 44, the detachment of the 4th Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing [attached to 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance)] ceases operating from Morotai with F-7s and returns to base at Hollandia, New Guinea; at the same time, a detachment of this squadron begins operating in Australia during the month (this squadron is mapping areas of the SW and W Pacific); in New Guinea, the detachment of the 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, operating from Noemfoor returns to base on Biak with C-47s. During Jan, the 8th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Finschhafen to Biak with C-46s.

CANADA: Several fragments of a Japanese Fu Go balloon are recovered near Stony Rapids, Saskatchewan. Stony Rapids is located about 490 miles north of Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. It is unknown when this balloon landed. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Elements of the 321st Infantry Regiment, U.S. 81st Infantry Division, land on Fais Island., southeast of Ulithi Atoll, and begin a search of the island. 

EAST INDIES: On Halmahera Island, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s along with B-25 hit the Djailolo, Wasile Bay bivouac areas, and Miti ammunition dump. B-25s also bomb airfields on Ceram Island. Airfields, shipyards, and other targets in the Borneo, Celebes and Lesser Sunda Islands also sustain light raids, by fighters and bombers, which also fly armed reconnaissance. Twelve RAAF (P-40) Kittyhawks bomb Galela No. 2 Airstrip on the west side of the Wasile Bay. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Operations to deceive the Japanese about Allied intentions against Luzon begin with limited action on Mindoro to clear the northeastern part of the island. Subsequent deceptive measures conducted on southern Luzon are on a much smaller scale than anticipated and have little effect on the main operation. 
On Mindoro Island, control of the Western Visayan Task Force passes from the U.S. Sixth to the U.S. Eighth Army. Company I, 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, moving by water from San Jose, lands on the east coast at Bongabong without incident and marches northward toward Pinamalayan. 
On Leyte Island, the U.S. Eighth Army mops up, a tedious business that lasts until 8 May 1945. The 77th Infantry Division of the XXIV Corps is ordered to relieve the 1st Cavalry and 32d and 24th Infantry Divisions of X Corps. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and fighter-bombers make low level attacks on Negros Island airfields; B-24s, with P-38 cover, bomb Clark Field on Luzon and others bomb the Sasa area on Mindanao Island. B-25s bomb barracks at Laoag on Luzon. Fighter-bombers are active against targets in the Manila area on Luzon and also hit Silay on Negros. 

UNITED STATES: The French government officially joins in full partnership in the United Nations, three years after the French Committee on National Liberation agreed to participate in the international organization.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 2nd 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s bomb Kentung, Burma. 30+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity, mainly railroad traffic, at or near Lohochai, Pengpu, and Sinyang, China; and Man Pong, Wanling, and Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 24: 49 B-29s, operating from the Calcutta, India area, are dispatched to attack a railroad bridge at Bangkok; 44 hit the primary target and 2 hit an alternate and a target of opportunity; they claim 0-1-1 Japanese aircraft.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, troop concentrations and supplies are attacked at Mabein, Panghka, Mansut, Letpangon, Loi-mun, Panghkai, Namhsan, Thabeikkyin, and in the Lashio area by 66 P-47s and 13 P-38s. 546 transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas. In India, the 13th Combat Cargo Squadron, 4th Combat Cargo Group, moves from Sylhet to Agartala with C-46s.

AAFPOA: 12 Guam based B-24s hit Haha Jima while 14 others pound Iwo Jima; during the night of 2/3 Jan, 10 B-24s, flying snooper strikes out of Guam, hit Iwo Jima over a 7-hour period.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: The 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th FG, moves from Tacloban, Leyte to San Jose, Mindoro, Philippines, with P-38s.

ADMIRALTY ISLANDS: USN Task Group 77.4, the Carrier Cover Transport Group, sails from Manus Island en route to Luzon, Philippine Islands, for the upcoming invasion. Included in this group are 17 escort aircraft carriers (CVEs), 18 destroyers and 9 destroyer escorts. 

BONIN AND VOLCANO ISLANDS: Twelve USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s based on Guam bomb Haha Jima in the Bonin Islands while 14 others attack Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands. During the night of 2/3 January, ten B-24s, flying snooper strikes out of Guam, hit Iwo Jima over a seven hour period. 

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC), the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) begins crossing the Shweli River over a makeshift bridge put in by 138th Regiment, Chinese 50th Division, which crossed late in December. 
In the air, troop concentrations and supplies are attacked at Mabein, Panghka, Mansut, Letpangon, Loi-mun, Panghkai, Namhsan, Thabeikkyin, and in the Lashio area by 66 USAAF Tenth Air Force P-47s and 13 P-38s . 
Six USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s bomb Kentung and over 30 P-40s and P-51 Mustangs on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity, mainly railroad traffic, at or near Man Pong, Wanling, and Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma on the Burma-China frontier. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Menado Airfield on Celebes Island. On Galela Island, FEAF B-24s bomb the Wasile Bay area while 12 RAAF aircraft dive-bomb the area inland from Wasile Airfield and 36 RAAF Kittyhawks bomb Lolobato Aerodrome and nearby Hate Tabako Aerodrome. 

NEW GUINEA: About 35 Japanese attack the perimeter of the, 2/11th Battalion, 19th Brigade, 6th Division, at Matapau, near Niap. Artillery fire disperses the attacks and the Japanese leave six dead. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Convoys of the Luzon Attack Force are assembling in Leyte Gulf. The first echelon, Minesweeping and Hydrographic Group (Task Group 77.6), sails from Leyte Gulf for Luzon and is soon spotted and attacked by Japanese aircraft, including kamikazes. Task Group 77.6 consists of a destroyer, a light minelayer, ten high speed minesweepers, a frigate, a high speed transport, a small seaplane tender, an ocean going tug and a landing craft infantry (gunboat). 
On Mindoro Island, a guerrilla patrol is reinforced for an attack on Palauan by Company B, 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment, which moves to Mamburao. Work begins on one of two heavy bomber airfields to be constructed. Japanese planes attacking San Jose Airfield on the southwest of Mindoro during the night of 2/3 January, destroy 17 P-38s and seven A-20s on the ground. 
In the air, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-38s and A-20s hit shipping in San Fernando harbor on Luzon sinking seven ships while B-24s bomb Clark Field and B-25s hit the city of Batangas. Airfields in the central Philippines area are bombed by B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers while B-24s strike Likanan Aerodrome on Mindanao Island. 

UNITED STATES: Restrictions preventing resettlement on the West Coast by Japanese-Americans are removed, although many exceptions continue to exist. A few carefully screened Japanese Americans had returned to the coast in late 1944. 
The USN establishes 18 Fighter Bomber Squadrons (VBF) within existing Carrier Air Groups to adjust their composition to the needs of changed combat requirements in the Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 3rd 1945

ALASKA: B-25s fly coverage for a naval force over the Kuriles.

CHINA: On the Saiween front, the Chinese 9th Division, 2d Army, breaks into Wanting, at the Sino-Burmese border, but is driven out in night counterattack. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 P-51s hit the airfield at Tsinan, claiming 13 aircraft destroyed; 6 P-51s claim several river steamers sunk in the Hankow-Chiuchiang area while 6 others damage bridges at Chinchengchiang. 20+ other P-40s, P-51s, and P-47s on armed reconnaissance attack various targets of opportunity in the Wuchang-Hankow and Shwangliu, China areas, and at Namtao, S and SW of Man Pong, and W of Wanling, Burma.

BURMA: In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) area, the Indian XV Corps invades Akyab (Operation TALON), omitting preparatory bombardment since no opposition is expected. From landing craft in the Naaf River, the British 3d Commando Brigade lands and is followed by a brigade of the Indian 25th Division from Foul Point. Inland, troops of the British 2d Division, XXX Corps, Fourteenth Army, occupy Ye-u.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s, supported by 12 P-47s, attack the airfield at Aungban; troop concentrations and supply and ammunition dumps are pounded at several locations, including Man Kun, Loi Hkam, Ngawnga, Chakau, Mulaw, and Man Pwe. 575 transport flights are completed to forward areas; the 115th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], based at Ledo, India, sends a detachment to operate from Myitkyina with L-1s and L-5s; the 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, based at Kawlin, sends a detachment to operate from Inbaung with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima. 3 from Guam on armed reconnaissance, hit Marcus in the North Pacific. During a 6-hour period on the night of 3/4 Jan, 10 B-24s from Guam hit Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 17: 97 Mariana based B-29s are sent to bomb docks and urban areas of Nagoya, Japan; 57 hit the primary target and 21 others bomb alternates and targets of opportunity; Japanese fighters fly 300+ attacks on the B-29s; B-29 gunners claim 14-14-20 Japanese aircraft. Lost are 5 including: B-29 42-24748, B-29 "Leading Lady" 42-24766, B-29 "Jumbo, King Of The Show" 42-63418, B-29 "Joker's Wild" 42-24626, B-29 42-24550. Additionally, B-29"American Maid" 42-24593, suffered a blister blowout at 29,000 feet over Nagoya. Gunner James B. Krantz was sucked outside but survived: held for 15 minutes by his home-made harness until pulled back in with frostbite and broken bones. (incident also described in Stephen Birdsall's "Saga of the Superfortress", page 136.)

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Dulag to San Jose with F-5s. 


CAROLINE ISLANDS: Occupation of Fais Island by elements of the 321st Infantry Regiment, U.S. 81st Infantry Division continues. They destroy a Japanese radio station found there. Interrogation of natives and Japanese prisoners reveals that Fais, located southeast of Ulithi Atoll, had never been used to base ships. 


EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s attack the Djailolo supply area on Halmahera Island, while B-25sbomb Namlea Airfield on Boeroe (Buroe) Island, Moluccas Islands. Numerous other FEAF aircraft on armed reconnaissance, harassing raids, and light strikes attack a vast variety of targets throughout the Netherlands East Indies. 

FORMOSA: UJSN Task Force 38 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) begins operations against Japanese airfields and shipping in the Formosa area. Principally along the west coast of Formosa, TF 38 planes sink a landing ship, five cargo ships and damage five army cargo ships. TF 38 consists of five battleships, 11 aircraft carriers, five small aircraft carriers, three heavy cruisers, 14 light cruisters and 56 destroyers. 

INDIAN OCEAN: The British submarine HMS/M Shakespeare (P 221) surfaces to engage a merchant ship and is damaged by gunfire and later aircraft in the Nankauri Strait, Andaman Islands. She reaches Ceylon and is written off as a constructive total loss. 

JAPAN: USAAF Eleventh Air Force B-25s from the Aluetian Islands fly coverage for a naval force over the Kurile Islands. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, a strong Japanese position at Permembil is attacked by a company of the Australian 2/5th Battalion, 17th Brigade, 6th Division, and the Japanese are driven out. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Mindoro Island, a guerrilla force of about 70 unsuccessfully attacks the Japanese at Pinamalayan. From Mindoro, Company K, 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, moves to Marinduque Island to help guerrillas destroy Japanese remnants concentrated at Boac in the northeastern part of island. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Clark Field and the Mabalacat areas on Luzon. B-25sattack five airfields in the central Philippine Islands while B-24s bomb two on Mindanao. Numerous other FEAF aircraft on armed reconnaissance, harassing raids, and light strikes attack a vast variety of targets throughout the Philippine Islands. 

UNITED STATES: General of the Army Douglas MacArthur is designated Commander in Chief US Army Forces in the Pacific and Fleet Admiral Chester Nimitz is designated Commander in Chief US Naval Forces in the Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 4th 1945

ALASKA: A Japanese Fu Go balloon bomb crashes in the Gulf of Alaska about 391 nautical miles east of Unalaska, Territory of Alaska, but it is not recovered. 

CHINA: Four USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-24s bomb the Ft Bayard area and the Samah Bay area on Hainan Island. Twenty fighters hit targets of opportunity around Lohochai, Sinyang and Hankow. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s bomb the Ft Bayard area in China and the Samah Bay area on Hainan . In Burma, 6 B-25s damage a bridge and a warehouse, and destroy 2 other buildings at Kentung and 21 P-40s on armed reconnaissance pound targets of opportunity in the Wanling area. 8 P-51s knock out a bridge at Huizan, Thailand and damage another, and 20 other fighters hit targets of opportunity around Lohochai, Sinyang and Hankow, China.

BURMA: In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) area, the Indian XV Corps completes occupation of Akyab, key port and air base on the Arakan front. 
In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) finishes crossing the Shweli River. The U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special) reconnoiters for a crossing site over the Shweli River while awaiting an airdrop. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 B-25s, escorted by 12 P-47s, bomb Namsang Airfield; 12 P-47s hit bypass road bridges at Inailong and Bawgyo, damaging approaches to the latter; troops and supply areas are hit at Man Kat, Hsenwi, Yi-ku, Se-hai, and near Nawnghkio by 36 P-47s and P-38s; 6 P-47s bomb cable and pontoons along the N riverbank at Na-lang; 6 hit enemy activity near Twinnge and 5 attack a truck dispersal area and warehouses at Mogok. Transports fly 597 sorties to front areas and forward bases.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Guam based B-24s pound Iwo Jima. During the night of 4/5 Jan, 10 more hit the with individual harassment strikes.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: U.S. 81st Infantry Division troops on Fais complete search of the island and are withdrawn. Fais Island is located about 52 nautical miles E of Ulithi Atoll. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The ground echelon of the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Tacloban, Luzon (the air echelon is operating from San Jose, Mindoro with P-40s).

USN: Task Force 38 aircraft attack Kobi. 

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and P-38s hit Tanamon and Sidate on Celebes Island; seven RAAF Beauforts attack Sidate and (P-40) Kittyhawks hit shipyards on Bangka Island. FEAF B-24ss and B-25s, flying small scale strikes, hit airfields on northeast Celebes Island bomb shipyards in northern Borneo. 

FORMOSA: USN Task Force 38 continues operations against Japanese airfields and shipping in the Formosa area. Navy planes sink three auxiliary submarine chasers and damage an escort vessel and an auxiliary submarine chaser in the Formosa Strait; sink an auxiliary netlayer northeast of Taiwan; and damage a minesweeper near Takao, 

NEW GUINEA: In Papua New Guinea, Australian Lieutenant General Sir Vernon Sturdee, General Officer Commanding First Australian Army, writes to General Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Australian Military Force and Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces South-West Pacific: "I have been anxiously awaiting some Press announcement that the Australian Army still exists in New Guinea, and it seems that the Australian public must be wondering whether we are still in the war."

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the Sulu Sea northwest of Panay Island, Philippine Islands, the USN escort aircraft carrier USS Ommaney Bay is crashed on the starboard side by a Japanese twin-engine Kamikaze. Composite Squadron Seventy Five with FM Wildcats and TBM Avengers is aboard. Two bombs are released; one of them penetrates the flight deck and detonates below, setting off a series of explosions among the fully-fueled aircraft on the forward third of the hanger deck. The second bomb passes through the hanger deck, ruptures the fire main on the second deck, and explodes near the starboard side. Fires, fueled by fuel and ammunition, prevent other ships for coming close and by 1750 hours the entire topside area had become untenable, and the stored torpedo warheads threatened to explode at any time. The order to abandon ship is given and at 1945 hours, the ship is sunk about 53 nautical miles NW of San Jose, Panay, by a torpedo from the destroyer USS Burns. A total of 95 crewmen are lost, including two killed on an assisting destroyer when torpedo warheads on the carrier’s hangar deck finally explode. The USN now has 66 escort aircraft carriers in commission. 
Off San Jose, Mindoro Island, Philippine Islands, a Japanese kamikaze crashes U.S. freighter SS Lewis L. Dyche (carrying bombs and fuses), which disintegrates, killing all hands, including the 28-man Armed Guard; debris from the exploding freighter damages a nearby oiler and a minelayer. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese planes attack Task Groups 77.6 and 77.2 as they continue toward Lingayen Gulf, Luzon. At the request of General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Commander-in- Chief South-West Pacific Area, Admiral William Halsey, Commander of the Third Fleet, orders Task Force 38 to extend its coverage of Luzon southward on 6 January. The main body of the Luzon Attack Force sorties from Leyte Gulf after nightfall. U.S. X Corps, Eighth Army, terminates offensive operations on Leyte. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Puerto Princesa on Palawan Island while B-25shit a railroad and highways in the San Pedro area on Luzon Island. Other B-24s and B-25s, flying small scale strikes, hit airfields on southern Luzon and Mindanao Islands and in the central Philippine Islands. 

UNITED STATES: Two Japanese Fu Go paper balloons land:
- The first which includes the envelope, fragments, rigging and apparatus, lands near Sebastopol, California, at 1815 hours local. Sebastopol is located in northern California about 6.5 miles W of Santa Rosa. 
- Fragments of what is identified as an incendiary type bomb explode in a field 1 mile S of Medford, Oregon, at 1740 hours local. A whistling sound as if a bomb was falling is heard prior to the explosion. Medford is located about 210 miles S of Portland.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 5th 1945 39,162

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 4 B-24s fly an air coverage mission for a naval task force on its approach to Suribachi on Paramushiru .

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s pound 13 storage buildings at Kengtung, China. 5 B-25s knock out a bridge at Dara, Thailand. 3 B-25s bomb Wan Pa-Hsa and Hawng Luk, Burma while 1 B-24 bombs the Cap-Saint-Jacques, French Indochina area. 29 P-40s and P-51s hit airfields at Hankow and Wuchang, China, claiming 50 aircraft destroyed in the air and on the ground. 23 P-51s and P-38s hit the airfield and other targets in Samah Bay area on Hainan, claiming 11 aircraft destroyed. 30 P-40s and P-38s attack various targets of opportunity, Sinsiang, and Kengtung, China, and Wan Pa-Hsa and in the Wanling area of Burma. 4 P-40s pound fortified hill positions in the Salween, Burma area.

BURMA: Four weeks after crossing the Chindwin River the Indian 19th Division is poised to enter Shwebo. British Lieutenant General William Slim, General Officer Commanding Fourteenth Army, had hoped to bring the main Japanese army in central Burma to battle on the Shwebo Plain, with its back to the Irrawaddy River. Instead the Japanese are withdrawing east across the river. Now he is moving IV Corps 200 miles south in Operation EXTENDED CAPITAL, to take Japan's base at Meiktila and cut Japan's Fifteenth Army off from the rear. 
In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, elements of the 90th Regiment, Chinese 30th Division, begin crossing the Shweli River. 
Sixteen USAAF Tenth Air Force B-25s flying an airfield sweep inflict considerable damage on the Laihka, Aungban, Kunlon, and Mong Long airfields; in the Namhkam sector, two P-47s join ground forces in attacking artillery positions at Wingkang; nine P-47s damage bypass bridges at Mongmit; over 70 fighter-bombers attack storage areas, tanks and trucks, and troop concentrations at Mong Yaw, Hsenwi, Hpa-Pen, Man Ton, Tunghka, Man Peng, and Longhsu. 
USAAF transports fly 550+ sorties to forward bases and frontline areas. Operation GRUBWORM, one of the major transport achievements of the war, is completed on this date one month from its start. The Chinese 14th and 22d Divisions, Chinese Sixth Army Headquarters, a heavy mortar company, a signal company, and two portable surgical hospitals have been airlifted. The move required 1,328 transport sorties; Air Transport Command provided 597 sorties; the air commando squadrons, 488; and Tenth Air Force, 243; the airlift included over 25,000 Chinese soldiers, 396 U.S. soldiers, 1,596 animals, 42 jeeps, 48 howitzers, 48 heavy mortars, and 48 antitank guns; the troops and supplies have been landed at Chanyi, Kunming, Luliang, and Yunnani, China. Only three aircraft were lost during the operation.
Three USAAF Fourteenth Air Force B-25s bomb Wan Pa-Hsa and Hawng Luk and fighters attack various targets of opportunity at Wan Pa-Hsa and in the Wanling area. Four P-40s attack fortified hill positions in the Salween area. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 B-25s flying an airfield sweep inflict considerable damage on the Laihka, Aungban, Kunlon, and Mong Long airfields; in the Namhkam sector, 2 P-47s join ground forces in blasting artillery positions at Kunlong, China and Wingkang; 9 P-47s damage bypass bridges at Mongmit; 70+ fighter-bombers attack storage areas, tanks and trucks, and troop concentrations at Mong Yaw, Hsenwi, Hpa-Pen, Man Ton, Tunghka, Man Peng, and Longhsu. Transports fly 550+ sorties to forward bases and frontline areas. Operation GRUBWORM, one of the major transport achievements of the war, is completed on this date one month from its start.
The Chinese 14th and 22d Divisions, Chinese Sixth Army HQ, a heavy mortar Company, a signal Company, and 2 portable surgical hospitals have been airlifted; the move required 1,328 transport sorties; Air Transport Command provided 597 sorties; the air commando squadrons, 488; and Tenth AF, 243; the airlift included 25,000+ Chinese soldiers, 396 US soldiers, 1,596 animals, 42 jeeps, 48 howitzers, 48 heavy mortars, and 48 antitank guns; the troops and supplies have been landed at Chanyi, Kunming, Luliang, and Yunnani, China. Only 3 aircraft were lost during the operation. HQ 4th Combat Cargo Group moves from Agartala to Chittagong.

BONIN ISLANDS: Task Group 94.9 (Rear Admiral Allan E. Smith), consisting of the heavy cruisers USS Chester, Pensacola and Salt Lake City and destroyers USS Cummings, David W. Taylor, Dunlop, Ellet, Fanning and Roe, together with USAAF Seventh Air Force B-24s (escorted by P-38s) jointly bombard Japanese shipping and installations on Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. Approaching Chichi Jima, USS Dunlap, Fanning and Cummings damage a landing ship and USS Fanning sinks her. Off Chichi Jima, USS David W. Taylor is damaged by a mine and USS Fanning by gunfire. Off Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands, USS Dunlap, Cummings, Ellet and Roe sink a landing ship. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24s from Saipan in morning and afternoon raids, pound Iwo Jima; 7 P-38s, with 3 B-24s as navigational escort, fly a strafing mission against Iwo Jima. Other B-24s act as airborne spotters for the naval bombardment of Chichi Jima and Haha Jima. In addition, USN PB4Y-1s mount photographic reconnaissance missions against Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 4th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, arrives on Leyte from the US with P-51s. The detachment of the 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, operating from Nadzab, New Guinea with C-47s, returns to base on Biak . The 69th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group moves from Nadzab, New Guinea to Biak with C-47s. The 547th Night Fighter Squadron, 86th Fighter Wing [attached to 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium)], moves from Owi to San Jose, Mindoro with P-38s and P-61s. Destroyed on the ground is 

EAST INDIES: In major strikes of the day in the Netherlands East Indies (NEI), USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and P-38s and RAAF Beaufighters bomb Menado on Celebes Island while FEAF B-24s attack Miri Airfield in Sarawak, British Borneo. Numerous smaller strikes are flown throughout the NEI. Fighter-bombers and B-24s hit the Pombelaa and Tondano area, and targets of opportunity on northeastern Celebes Island. Other FEAF aircraft fly scattered strikes at various targets in Borneo, Lesser Sunda Islands, and Tanimbar Island in the Moluccas Islands. 

JAPAN: USN Task Force 92 (Rear Admiral John L. McCrea), consisting of the light cruisers USS Concord, Richmond and Trenton and eight destroyers, bombards Japanese installations (airfield and fish canneries) at Suribachi Wan, Paramushiro, Kurile Islands. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, Japanese air attacks continue against the Lingayen Gulf-bound forces in the teeth of heavy antiaircraft fire and combat air patrol. Of the minesweeping group, an infantry landing craft (gunboat) is damaged by a kamikaze, a small seaplane tender and a fleet tug are damaged by near-misses of suiciders. Kamikazes attacking the bombardment and escort carrier groups succeed in damaging heavy cruiser USS Louisville and destroyer USS Helm about 71 nautical miles NW of Subic; escort aircraft carriers USS Manila Bay, about 63 nautical miles WNW of Subic, and USS Savo Island, about 77 nautical miles WNW of Subic; and destroyer escort USS Stafford, about 55 nautical miles SSW of Subic. Suiciders also damage Australian heavy cruiser HMAS Australia (D 84) and destroyer HMAS Arunta (I 30). Japanese escort destroyers approach the minesweeping group but turn away at approach of destroyer USS Bennion and Australian frigate HMAS Gascoyne (K 354) and sloop HMAS Warrego (L 73); subsequently, planes from TG 77.4 (escort carrier group) sink HIJMS Momi 20 nautical miles SW of the entrance to Manila Bay and damage HIJMS Hinoki and Sugi west of Manila Bay. 
Two PB4Y-1s of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Eleven based on Tinian Island, Mariana Islands, sink Japanese midget submarine Ha.71 about 2 nautical miles SW of Chichi Jima, Bonin Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Mindoro, Palauan falls to a composite force of guerrillas and 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment troops. Another platoon of Company F, 19th Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, arrives at Bulalacao and joins in the march northeast toward Paclasan and Dutagan Point. 
On Leyte, U.S. Lieutenant General Richard Sutherland, Chief of Staff South West Pacific Area, tells Australian Lieutenant General Sir Frank Berryman, Chief of Staff Advanced Headquarter Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area, that after Luzon is secured, eight divisions, including the Australian Imperial Force, will be used to conquer Borneo and the Netherlands East Indies. 
In major strikes of the day, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s hit shore installations along Lingayan Gulf, Luzon, while numerous smaller strikes are flown throughout the Philippine Islands. A-20s and fighter-bombers attack airfields on Luzon, the central Philippine Islands area and Mindanao Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 6th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Paramushiru , 2 B-24s bomb Suribachi Bay Airfield, also hitting buildings and pier areas. 10 B-25s fly single air coverage sorties for a naval task force.


BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, heavy rains begin as the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) goes into bivouac in the Mong Wi area and the U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special) makes its way toward Mong Wi. The Chinese 38th Division gains the distinction of being the first Chinese Army in India unit to return to Chinese soil: the 112th Regiment reaches Loiwing, from which it patrols across the Shweli River to Namhkam. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 40 P-40s, P-51s, and P-47s pound the Hankow-Wuchang area; 9 aircraft are claimed destroyed. 4 B-24s bomb the Cap-Saint-Jacques, French Indochina area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather cancels all combat missions. Transports manage 310 sorties, landing men and supplies at advanced bases and dropping supplies to frontline troops. The 317th Troop Carrier
Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, moves from Myitkyina, Burma to Kalaikunda, India with C-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 25: 49 Chengtu, China-based B-29s are dispatched to bomb an aircraft factory at Omura, Kyushu , Japan; 28 hit the primary target, 13 bomb a secondary target at Nanking, China while 6 attack targets of opportunity; they claim 4-6-10 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29 is lost. The is the XX Bomber Command's last mission against targets in Japan.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 15 B-24s, based on Guam bomb Iwo Jima airfields. During the night of 6/7 Jan, 9 B-24s on individual snooper strikes continue to pound the airfields. HQ 508th Fighter Group and the 466th, 467th and 468th Fighter Squadrons arrive at Kahuku, Hawaii from the US with P-47s (the group will serve as air defense for Hawaii, train replacement pilots and ferry aircraft to forward areas).

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Mapanget Airfield on Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies (NEI). FEAF flies numerous smaller strikes against various points throughout the NEI. 

NEW GUINEA: Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Australian Military Force and Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area, sends a message to U.S. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief South West Pacific Area, suggesting that he should include in his next communique a reference to the fact that the Australians had taken over in New Guinea, thus making it possible to release the Australian correspondents' stories that have been censored for month. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In Lingayen Gulf, Japanese suicide plane attacks intensify against Lingayen Gulf invasion force; kamikazes damage battleships USS New Mexico (killing members of an observing British military mission) and California, heavy cruiser USS Louisville, light cruiser USS Columbia and destroyers USS Allen M. Sumner, Newcomb (she is also hit by friendly fire), O'Brien, and Richard P. Leary. Kamikazes attack the minesweeping group, sinking high speed minesweeper USS Long, and damaging high speed minesweeper USS Southard and high speed transport USS Brooks. Destroyer USS Walke, on detached duty covering the minesweeping operations is attacked by four enemy aircraft; one crashes the ship's bridge, drenching it with burning gasoline and mortally wounding Walke's commanding officer, Commander George F. Davis. Davis nevertheless remains at his post, conning his ship amidst the wreckage and rallying his crew. Carried below only when assured that his ship would survive, He dies of his wounds within hours. He is subsequently awarded the Medal of Honor, posthumously. 
As a consequence of the kamikaze attacks, Task Force 38 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) shifts its focus from Formosa to begin operations against Japanese airfields and shipping in the Luzon area. In South China Sea off northern Luzon, Navy carrier-based planes sink an army cargo ship and six merchant tankers. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Task Groups 77.2 [battleships USS California, Colorado, Mississippi, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, West Virginia and supporting cruisers and destroyers] and 77.6 (Minesweeping and Hydrographic Group) reach Lingayen Gulf area and begin naval bombardment and mine sweeping. Damaging enemy air attacks persist in spite of strong effort against Luzon by planes of Task Force 38, escort aircraft carriers covering TG 77.2, and USAAF Far East Air Forces. Japanese force of some 150 aircraft on Luzon at the beginning of the year has been reduced to about 35 planes, and air action drops off sharply after this. 
On Mindoro, Pinamalayan, which the Japanese have recently abandoned, is reoccupied by fresh Japanese troops from Luzon. Company I, 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, and guerrillas join in attack there, forcing the Japanese back toward Calapan. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Clark Field while B-25 Mitchells, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit bridges and targets of opportunity at Calumpit and Plaridel and in nearby southern Luzon Island areas. B-24 s bomb Nichols Field and Nielson Airfield on Luzon. A-20s, with P-38 cover, bomb Carolina Airfield on Negros Island. FEAF flies numerous smaller strikes against various points throughout the Philippine Islands. 
While supporting the landings at Lingayen Gulf, Philippine Islands, on the destroyer USS Allen M. Sumner took charge of the minesweeper support unit in place of destroyer USS Barton. Japanese suicide planes approach out of the sun on the port bow, strafed and crashed into the rigging, the after stack, and after torpedo mount, killing 14 men, wounding 29 others, and causing extensive damage. Because of the damage USS Allen M. Sumner is ordered to return to screen of Task Group 77.2 and USS Barton take over as minesweeper support unit. Thirteen men will be buried at sea on tomorrow.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 7th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb Ft Bayard, China and attack shipping in Samah Bay on Hainan , claiming 1 vessel sunk.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's Indian XXIII Corps area, the Indian 19th and British 2d Divisions are converging on Shwebo, the Indian 19th Division pushing into the eastern outskirts. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather cancels all combat missions. Transports complete 383 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 B-24s, flying out of Saipan bomb an airfield on Iwo Jima. During the night of 7/8 Jan, 10 more B-24s again pound airfields, striking in single-bomber snooper missions over a 7-hour period.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from Tacloban to San Jose with B-25s.

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Lembeh Strait and the Langoan areas on Celebes Island while RAAF aircraft fly 661 sorties against Halmahara and Morotai Islands. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea at about 2230 hours, USN destroyers USS Charles Ausburne, Braine, Russell, and Shaw open fire with their guns and sink the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Hinoki, about 86 nautical miles W of Manila, Philippine Islands. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Underwater demolition teams begin a search for underwater obstacles in Lingayen Gulf as preinvasion aerial and naval bombardment of Luzon continues. 
On Mindoro, Japanese planes for the first time are conspicuously absent from the San Jose area. 
In major strikes of the day against targets on Luzon Island, large numbers of USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-25s and A-20s, supported by P-38s, hit the network of airstrips from Clark Field to Angeles Airfield, B-24s bomb Nielson and Grace Park Airfields and Nichols Field and B-25s and fighter-bombers pound bridges in the Plaridel and Calumpit areas. B-24s raid Padada and Daliao Airfields on Mindanao Island. Other FEAF aircraft on small-scale armed reconnaissance missions strike targets of opportunity throughout the Philippine Islands. 
In Lingayen Gulf, Japanese air attacks in the area continue and two USN high speed minesweepers are sunk: USS Hovey is sunk by an aerial torpedo and USS Palmer by bombs.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 8th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-51s hit targets of opportunity E of Muse and E of Wanling.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 21 B-25s hit troops and supply areas at Nampeng and Mong Long; 74 P-47s and P-38s attack troop concentrations and supply areas at Tunhunghkam, Monguy, Hpa-hpun, and Man Om; and 12 P-47s knock out a bypass bridge at Namhkai. Transports complete 470+ sorties to forward bases and frontline areas. The 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India, sends a detachment to operate from Dinjan, India with C-47s.

BURMA: In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the U.S. 475th Infantry Regiment (Long Range Penetration, Special) at Mong Wi is ordered to move forward for action. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 26 Guam based B-24s bomb airfields on Iwo Jima, while, during the night of 8/9 Jan, 10 more B-24s subject the to individual snooper strikes over a 6-hour period.

PACIFIC OCEAN: During continuing Japanese aerial onslaught on the the Lingayen Gulf invasion force in the South China Sea, kamikazes damage escort aircraft carriers USS Kitkun Bay about 63 nautical miles WSW of Lingayen, Luzon in position 15.48N, 119.09E, and Kadashan Bay, about 87 nautical miles SW of Lingayen, Luzon in position 15.10N, 119.08E. A suicider also crashes close aboard Australian heavy cruiser HMAS Australia (D 84), ending her support operations this day. 
The USN coordinated submarine attack group, Task Group 17.21 (Commander Charles E. Loughlin) attacks a Japanese convoy in the South China Sea about 52 nautical miles WSW of Taihoku, Formosa. USS Barb sinks two merchant cargo ships (the second explodes violently, forcing Barb deep and tearing off deck gratings); and a merchant tanker and damages an army cargo ship; USS Picuda damages a cargo ship and USS Queenfish damages a tanker. In the confusion generated by TG 17.21's attack, a merchant tanker runs aground in Tungshiao Bay. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Leyte, U.S. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Commander in Chief South West Pacific Area, sends a message to Australian General Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Australian Military Force and Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces South West Pacific Area, in New Guinea and states that his communique tomorrow will "carry announcement Australian troop as requested by you" in a message on 6 January. Tomorrow's announcement states: "Australian forces have relieved United States Army elements along the Solomons axis, in New Britain and British New Guinea. Continuous actions of attrition at all points of contact have been in progress. So far 372 Japanese have been killed, 20 captured and 10 friendly nationals recovered." 
Preinvasion aerial and naval bombardment of Lingayen Gulf area of Luzon continues. Mine sweeping is completed. 
In the main strikes during the day on Luzon Island, USAAF Far East Air Forces P-51s and P-40s strafe airfields in the Lingayen Gulf area; A-20s hit railroad yards at Cabanatuan, motor convoys between Cabanatuan and Bongalion and between Bongabon and Mojon, Rosales and San Quintin rail installations, bridges at Cuyapo, Paniqui, and near Santa Rosa; P-47s hit rail yards and a truck convoy in the San Jose area; and B-24s and A-20s attack Nichols Field and Nielson, Lipa, and Calingatan Airfields. B-25s with P-47 cover, bomb Fabrica Airfield on Negros Island, while B-24s bomb Likanan Airfield and oil storage at Matina on Mindanano Island. 

UNITED STATES: In California, the packing shed of the Doi family is burned and dynamited and shots are fired into their home. The family had been the first to return to California from the Amache Relocation Camp for Ethnic Japanese located 1.5 miles W of Granada, Colorado, and the first to return to Placer County, having arrived three days earlier. (Placer County is located northeast of Sacramento.) Although several men are arrested and confess to the acts, all would be acquitted. Some 30 similar incidents would greet other Japanese Americans returning to the West Coast between January and June.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 9th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): For the first time the Eleventh radar-bombs with H2X equipment as 4 B-24s hit Suribachi Bay Airfield on Paramushiru

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s hit railroad targets, road bridge, and building area NE of Thanh Moi, French Indochina. 25 P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s hit targets of opportunity S, SW, and NE of Wanling, Burma. 8 P-51s bomb railroad repair shops at Sinsiang, China while 3 P-40s hit a road W of Muse, Burma, causing a traffic block.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s hit division HQ at Ho-na while 4 others support ground forces in the Si-U sector; 90+ fighter-bombers hit supply areas, tanks, AA positions, and troop concentrations at Man Kat, Tonghsim, Kong-lin, Bawdwin, Mong Tat, and in the Hsenwi vicinity. 488 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 26: 46 B-29s from Chengtu, China are dispatched to bomb the harbor at Kirun, Formosa; 39 hit the target and 6 bomb targets of last resort along the China coast; this raid is the first of several such operations against Formosa in conjunction with the US invasion of Luzon .

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s, based on Saipan hit an airfield on Iwo Jima which is struck again by 8 B-24s on individual snooper missions during the night of 9/10 Jan.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces aircraft make small-scale attacks on barges, airfields, and targets of opportunity in Halmahera Islands, the Ceram Island area, northern Borneo, and on Timor Island. 

FORMOSA: The Japanese transport SS Oryoku Maru was attacked in December by USN planes while transporting U.S. POWs from the Philippine Islands to Japan. To prevent her sinking, the crew ran her aground in the Philippines but 286 US soldiers were killed and the 925 survivors were put aboard the SS Enoura Maru. Previously used to transport horses, the holds are filthy with manure, yet into these holds are crammed some 1,040 men with little room to sit down. Some are so hungry that they picked out grain from the manure, grain that had dropped from the horses mouth during feeding. On 1 January, the Enoura Maru reached Takao, Formosa. The crew then started to celebrate the New Year, leaving the POWs to fend for themselves for the next four days. During those four days 34 prisoners died. This morning, aircraft from the aircraft carrier USS Hornet carried out a bombing attack on the harbor. Little did the pilots know that the ship they are bombing carried their own countrymen. The bombs that struck the Enoura Maru killed 252 men and injured a similar number, many of whom later died from their injuries. No medical help is forthcoming from the Japanese crew, the prisoners left in the hold surrounded by hundreds of mutilated bodies. On 11 January, the bodies are removed and transported in cargo lighters to the outer spit of the harbor and buried in a mass grave. In the later part of 1946 the bodies were exhumed by an American Graves Recovery Team and re-interred in the National War Cemetery in Hawaii. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, the Australian 2/5th Battalion, 17th Brigade, 6th Division, captures Asiling without opposition. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: Task Force 38 (Vice Admiral John S. McCain) supports the landings at Lingayen Gulf, Philippine Islands, with attacks on Japanese airfields and shipping in the Formosa, Ryukyus, and Pescadores Islands areas. This Task Force is composed of 12 aircraft carriers, five small aircraft carriers, five battleships, two heavy cruisers, 11 light cruisers and 60 destroyers. Off Formosa, TF 38 planes sink a coast defense vessel north of Keelung; a submarine chaser; and a fleet tanker, a merchant tanker and a cargo ship south of Formosa; and a small cargo vessel off Keelung; and a cargo ship. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: After preparatory aerial and naval bombardment the U.S. Sixth Army, under Lieutenant General Walter Krueger, begins landing on shores of Lingayen Gulf at approximately 0930 hours local. The USN Seventh Fleet commander, Vice Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, heads the Luzon Attack Force (Task Force 77). Two corps land abreast, the XIV on right and the I on the left, without opposition. XIV Corps, with the 40th Infantry Division on the right and the 37th on the left, each with two regiments in assault, is virtually unopposed while pushing inland to an average depth of 4 miles, its flanks near Calasiao on the east and Port Sual on the west. I Corps, more strongly opposed, is less successful. Its beachhead by end of day is narrower and shallower than that of XIV Corps and contains several gaps between the assault forces. The 6th Infantry Division, employing two regiments, gains the line from Dagupan to the Pantalan River and has elements at the Bued 
River crossing, south of San Fabian. The 43d Infantry Division attacks with three regiments to positions in the vicinity of San Jacinto, Binday, and Hills 470, 247, and 385. 
The troops land under cover of heavy gunfire from the bombardment force, Task Group 77.2 (Vice Admiral Jesse B. Oldendorf) consisting of six battleships; two Australian and three USN heavy cruisers, one light cruiser and one RAN and 20 USN destroyers and aircraft from the escort carrier force, Task Group 77.4 (Rear Admiral Calvin T. Durgin), consisting of 20 escort aircraft carriers. Japanese air attacks and assault demolition boats continue to vex the invasion forces off the beaches. Kamikazes crash battleship USS Mississippi, light cruiser USS Columbia, and destroyer escort USS Hodges, in addition to Australian heavy cruiser HMAS Australia (D 84), which is finally sent to the rear areas for repairs. Japanese assault demolition boats damage transport USS War Hawk and tank landing ships USS LST-925 and LST-1028. 
The US landing on Luzon at Lingayen Gulf begins. This is Operation MIKE 1. I was there on 9 January. In fact, I have a printed book describing the complete operation issued 29 July 29, 1945. Just for clarification the first paragraph was as follows: "The planning group of GHQ mapped out a series of operations for the recapture of the Island of LUZON. This series was known at the MUSKETEER OPERATIONS, and the separate phases of M-1, M-2, M-3, and M-4. The first (M-1) called for landings in LINGAYEN GULF." This book had a cover letter written by O. W. Griswold, Lieutenant General, U. S. Army Commanding, and was submitted to the Commanding General, Sixth Army. Detailed reports were written by Staff Officers of the XIV Corps. 
In northern Luzon, USAAF Far East Air Forces (FEAF) B-24s bomb Mabalacat while B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers destroy several bridges and numerous vehicles and trains throughout Luzon, and bomb several airfields; B-24s also hit Nielson Airfield and Nichols Field. FEAF aircraft also make small-scale attacks on barges, airfields, and targets of opportunity on Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 10th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s on an armed photo mission bomb and photograph Kurabu Airfield on Paramushiru, scoring hits on the runway.

CHINA: In an effort to reopen the Canton-Hengyang stretch of the Canton-Hankow Railroad, the Japanese move forward as quietly as possible about this time. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s bomb the Cap-Saint-Jacques area of French Indochina. In Burma, 50+ P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s pound various targets of opportunity throughout the Wanling area and 6 P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the Muse area. The 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, based at Yunnani with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Leangshan, China.

BURMA: Whilst the advance of the Indian XXXIII Corps to the Irrawaddy River is attracting the Japanese attention, the Indian IV Corps is moving southward to the west of the Chindwin with the intention of crossing the Irrawaddy near Meiktila. Gangaw is taken in this advance. The Indian 19th Division takes bridgeheads over the Irrawaddy north of Mandalay, at Kyaukmyang and Thabeikkyin. Fierce Japanese attacks in these areas begin immediately. In the Arakan, there are landings of British Commandos near Myebon on the mainland between Akyab and Ramree.
In the Northern Combat Area Command area, the 114th Regiment of the Chinese 38th Division, which is to move around the southern end of the Shweli Valley and cut the Namhkam-Namhpakka trail, crosses the Shweli River. The U.S. 124th Cavalry Regiment (Special), after a delay at the Shweli River because of swollen waters, is assembled east of the river. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 75 fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations, supplies, tanks, artillery, and buildings at Kawnglang, Nampa-chi, Man Namman, Pangkai, Mong Yai, Namhsan, Namyao, Se-ping, Panghai, and in the Hosi area; 17 P-47s knock out a bridge, damage another at Bawgyo and 2 others at Ho-kho; 8 P-47s support ground forces in the Si-U battle sector; 8 others hit supplies and ferry crossing at Ta-mawngtawn. 472 transport sorties are flown to forward bases and frontline areas. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Kawlin to Ye-U, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s (a detachment is operating from Inbaung, Burma).

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 30 Guam based B-24s operating in 2 separate formations, bomb airfields on Iwo Jima; 2 other B-24s, on armed reconnaissance, hit airfield on Woleai. Iwo Jima airfields are hit again on the night of 10/11 Jan by B-24s flying snooper missions from Guam.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ XIII Fighter Command moves from Sansapor to Leyte . The detachment of the 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th FG, operating from Morotai with P-38s, returns to base at Sansapor. 

AUSTRALIA: Since censorship has prevented the press from publishing news that Australian troops have taken over from the Americans on Bougainville Island, Solomon Islands, the Canberra Times newspaper asks, "Will anyone knowing the whereabouts of Australian soldiers in action in the South West Pacific Area please communicate at once with the Australian Government"

EAST INDIES: In the Netherlands East Indies, about 60 USAAF Far East Air Forces P-40s bomb and strafe the Galela area on Halmahera Island and B-25sand P-38s hit Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In U.S. Sixth Army area on Luzon, army reserve begins landing. In the XIV Corps area, the 185th Infantry Regiment, 40th Infantry Division takes Labrador while the 160th Infantry Regiment pushes along Highway 13 toward Aguilar, reaching the Umanday area. Because of a gap developing between the two regiments, the 180th Infantry Regiment (less 3d Battalion) is committed in the Polong area. The 148th Infantry Regiment, 37th Infantry Division, speeds inland to San Carlos; elements continue to the Army Beachhead Line. One 129th Infantry Regiment column moves without opposition to Malisiqui, within 2.5 miles of the Army Beachhead Line, while another reaches the Army Beachhead Line at Dumpay and maintains contact with the 148th Infantry Regiment. In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division drives south and southeast to Mapandan and the vicinity of Santa Barbara. The 43d Infantry Division’s 103d Infantry Regiment takes San Jacinto without opposition and pushes on toward Manoag and Hill 200; the 169th and a 172d Infantry Regiments run into organized defense positions on hills confronting them; the 169th takes Hill 470 and drives on Hill 351 and 318; the 172d clears Hill 385 and moves slowly toward Hill 351. 
On Luzon, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Grace Park Airfield and warehouse area near Manila, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack trucks, trains, railroad yards, railroads, and highways over wide areas of northern and southern Luzon, and bomb Vigan and Laoag Airfields. Other B-25 Mitchells, A-20s, and fighter-bombers, operating in smaller forces, hit numerous shipping and communications targets, airfields, and other targets throughout the Philippine Islands. 
Japanese assault demolition boats infiltrate the transport areas off Lingayen, sinking an infantry landing craft (mortar) and an infantry landing craft (gunboat), and damaging destroyers USS Robinson and Philip, transport USS War Hawk and tank landing ship USS LST-610. Japanese air attacks against the fleet off Lingayen continue, damaging destroyer USS Wickes; kamikazes damage destroyer escort USS Leray Wilson, and attack transport USS Dupage. 

UNITED STATES: Three Japanese Fu-Go paper balloons are recovered today. 
- The first balloon, including envelope, rigging and apparatus, is forced down by a USN aircraft at 1750 hours local about 30 miles west of Alturas, California. Alturas is located in northeastern California about 114 miles NE of Redding.
- The second balloon is found near Bozeman, Montana; it is not known when the balloon landed. Bozeman is located about 123 miles W of Billings.
- Remnants of a third balloon are found near Lake of the Woods, Oregon. The date of the landing is unknown. Lake of the Woods is located about 215 miles SE of Portland.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 11th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 3 B-24s on an armed reconnaissance to Suribachi on Paramushiru , bomb NW of Taro Lake; 5 B-25s hit Kotani Shima.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-25s damage a bridge at Wan Mai-Lo; 12 fighter-bombers hit targets of opportunity NE of Wanling, 7 drop napalm on targets of opportunity NE of Muse, and 11 attack targets of opportunity SE of Wanting, China and in the E end of the Wanting River valley.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The USAAF Twentieth Air Force's XX Bomber Command flies Mission 27: 47 B-29s from the Calcutta, India area, are dispatched to bomb two large drydocks at Singapore; 25 hit the primary targets; around 15 others bomb Penang Island, Malaya, Mergui, Burma, and various targets of opportunity; they claim 6-1-17 Japanese aircraft; two B-29s are lost. 

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's Indian IV Corps area, after Gangaw is captured by the East African 28th Brigade and Lushai Brigade, the corps is able to advance quickly toward the Irrawaddy River in the Pakokku area for a drive on Meiktila.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s support ground forces in the Si-U and Namhkam sectors. 3 others strafe trucks between Namhkam and Selan; troop concentrations, vehicles, artillery pieces, supply areas, and general enemy movement are pounded by 80+ fighter-bombers; 12 B-25s bomb storage buildings in the Lashio area. 509 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. The 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, based at Asansol, India, sends a detachment to operate from Cox's Bazar, India with P-47s.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Japanese submarines commence operation KONGO against Ulithi, employing suicide torpedoes [kaitens]; HIJMS I 36 launches kaitens that damage ammunition ship USS Mazama and an infantry landing craft. 
During hunter-killer operations near Yap Island, USN destroyer USS Evans and destroyer escort USS McCoy Reynolds bombard Japanese defenses; they repeat the operation tomorrow.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 23 B-24s from Saipan pound airfields on Iwo Jima; the bombing of Iwo Jima is continued during the night of 11/12 Jan, by 3 B-24s flying individual snooper strikes from the Mariana. The 6th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command (attached to 318th Fighter Group), moves from Kipapa, Hawaii to East Field, Saipan (a detachment has been operating from Saipan with P-47s and P-61s since Jun 44; a detachment operates from Kipapa, Hawaii until May 45).

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The 3d Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron (Very Heavy), 311th Photographic Wing (attached to XXI Bomber Command), moves from Saipan to Guam with F-13s (the squadron flies photo, electronic and weather reconnaissance missions in the W Pacific).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 308th Bombardment Wing moves from Leyte to Luzon.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s and P-38s attack Kendari Airfield on Celebes Island, Netherlands East Indies.

MARSHALL ISLANDS: USN destroyer escort USS Brackett extracts a party of Marshallese scouts from Jaluit Island, where they had been landed on 9 January to determine the condition of the garrison there. 

NEW GUINEA: General Headquarters Southwest Pacific Area orders the 11th Airborne Division to be prepared to land on Luzon, Philippine Islands, at Nasugbu and Tayabas Bays in late January. The plan to land XI Corps at Vigan, Luzon, is dropped. 
A company of the Australian 2/5th Battalion, 17th Brigade, 6th Division, occupies Samisai, Northeast New Guinea. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army area on Luzon, Regimental Combat Team 158, part of the army reserve, begins a drive up Route 251 toward Rabon and relieves elements of the 172d Infantry Regiment, 43d Infantry Division. The XIV Corps is largely on the Army Beachhead Line by the end of day. The 40th Infantry Division consolidates in the Dulig-Labrador- Uyong area, and finds Aguilar in the hands of Philippine guerrillas, and makes contact with the 37th Infantry Division east of Aguilar. The 37th Infantry Division organizes defensive positions along the Army Beachhead Line; patrols actively and establishes outposts; maintains contact with I Corps. Regimental Combat Team 145, all of which is now ashore, establishes defense positions along Route 261. In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division finds Philippine guerrillas in control of Santa Barbara and moves 3.5 miles S to Balingueo. The 103d Infantry Regiment, 43d Infantry Division, takes Manoag without opposition; gains positions on the slopes of the hill mass that Hill 200 crowns; and establishes contact with the 6th Infantry Division. The 169th Infantry Regiment tries in vain to take Hill 318 and gains a weak hold on Hill 560. The 172d Infantry Regiment, under intense fire, makes little headway. Corps front is rapidly widening and extends nearly 30 miles from south to north. 
With elimination of a small Japanese force at Boac, Marinduque Island is now secure. [Marinduque Island is a 370 square mile island midway between southern Luzon and Mindoro Island.] 
Large number of USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers concentrate on communications targets throughout northern Luzon and attack airfields, communications, and town areas in southern Luzon, the central Philippine Islands, and on Mindanao Island. 
The first elements of Marine Aircraft Group 24 (MAG-24) land at Lingayen, Luzon, to provide close air support for Army forces. Over the next three months, MAG-24 and MAG-32 will fly a total of 8,842 combat sorties and drop more than 19,000 bombs as part of the USAAF Fifth Air Force in support of the Sixth Army. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, a platoon of the Australian 47th Battalion, 29th Brigade, 3rd Division, crosses the Adele River in assault boats without casualties. The platoon had been supported by artillery that fired at the Japanese positions at ranges of 600 to 800 yards, and mortar and machinegun fire.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 12th 1945

CANADA: A Japanese Fu-Go balloon releases a 33 pound bomb and two flares or incendiaries near Minton, Saskatchewan, at 1630 hours. One flare or incendiary exploded; the other and the bomb do not. The balloon then rose and disappeared. Minton is located about 86 miles S of Regina and 11 miles N of the Canadian-U.S. border.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s again damage a bridge at Wan Mai-Lo, Burma. 35 fighter-bombers pound targets of opportunity around Wanting, China and Muse, Burma.

INDIA: In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, a U.S. - Chinese convoy starts along the Ledo Road from Ledo, India.

BURMA: In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) Indian 15 Corps area, the 3d Commando Brigade lands on the Arakan coast at Myebon after an air and naval bombardment and establishes a firm beachhead, which the Japanese without success soon attempts to destroy.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the battle sectors at Si-U and at Lawa on the Irrawaddy River; 70+ fighter-bombers hit troops, supplies, vehicles, and general enemy movement at Namsa-lap, Longmao, Hsa-ihkao, Mangpu, Pangnim, and near Lashio, Hsipaw, and Hsenwi. Transports fly 544 sorties, landing men and supplies at forward bases and dropping supplies to troops in battle sectors.

MALAYA - Two more B-29 bombers were shot down, one by Kamikaze ramming. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 28 Guam based B-24s bomb airfields on Iwo Jima; 3 B-24s, on armed reconnaissance from Saipan bomb Marcus. Iwo Jima is hit by snooper strikes during the night of 12/13 Jan, by 4 B-24s from the Mariana.

PACIFIC OCEAN: USN Task Force 38, under the command of Vice Admiral John S. McCain, hits Japanese shipping, airfields, and other shore installations in the South China Sea and in southeastern French Indochina. Among the sunken vessels is the 442 ton submarine chaser Ch 43 (442T), with the help of Ch 15 and W18, sank the submarine U.S.S. Wahoo in La Perouse Strait on 11 October 1943. 
Japanese Operation KONGO, employing suicide torpedoes [Kaitens], continues; efforts by submarines HIJMS I 53 at Kossol Roads, Palau Islands, Caroline Islands; I 56 at Manus, in the Admiralty Islands, Bismarck Archipelago; and by I 58 at Apra Harbor, Guam, Mariana Islands, are unsuccessful. 
In the East China Sea off the west coast of Luzon, Philippine Islands, Japanese kamikazes damage destroyer escorts USS Richard W. Suesens and Gilligan; attack transport USS Zeilin; and tank landing ship USS LST-700; suicide pilots target U.S. merchant ships, damaging five freighters. On one ship, 129 of the 506 Army troops aboard are killed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the San Jose del Monte area and bivouac areas on N Luzon; other B-24s hit Legaspi Airfield, and Batangas Airfield and Matina Airfieldwhile B-25s bomb Fabrica warehouses.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's XIV Corps area on Luzon, the 40th Infantry Division's 185th Infantry Regiment takes Port Sual, the west terminus of the Army Beachhead Line, without a fight and continues west toward Alaminos. The 37th Infantry Division is consolidating on the Army Beachhead Line; elements move into Bayamhang and Urhiztondo without opposition.
In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division (less Regiment Combat Team 63) is ordered to conduct a holding action along the line Malisiqui-Catablan- Torres until the situation in the 43d Infantry Division sector improves and is moving forward toward that line. Regiment Combat Team 158, released from army reserve to the corps late in day, moves elements to Rabon and Bani and patrols to Damortis.
Corps attaches Regiment Combat Team 158 to the 43d Infantry Division; to further strengthen the division, commits Regiment Combat Team 63 (—) of the 6th Infantry Division to right of Regiment Combat Team 158 to close the gap between the 158th and 172d Regiments. Regiment Combat Team’s 158 and 63 are to secure the Damortis-Rosario road. Elements of the 43d Infantry Division take Hill 560 and are attacking toward Hills 318 and 200. 
On Mindoro, the entire 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, assembles at Pinamalayan for a drive on Calapan, where the Japanese force is now concentrated. Guerrilla patrol reaches Wawa, on the north coast near Abra de Ilog. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb the San Jose del Monte area and bivouac areas on northern Luzon; other B-24s hit Legaspi, and Batangas Airfields on Luzon, and Matina Airfield on Mindanao Island while B-25 Mitchells bomb Fabrica warehouses on Negros Island.

NEW GUINEA: The Japanese Operation KONGO, employing suicide torpedoes [Kaitens], continues; submarine HIJMS I 47 launches kaitens that damage a U.S. freighter at Hollandia, Dutch New Guinea; there are no casualties among the merchant sailors or the 27-man Armed Guard. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, troops of the Australian 47th Battalion, 29th Brigade, 3rd Division, that crossed the Adele River yesterday, continue on and seize the mouth of the Hupai River and a log crossing across the river about 800 yards inland.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 13th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s blast 6 storage buildings at Kengtung, China. 3 others damage a bridge at Hawng Luk, Burma. In China, 31 P-51s, P-38s, and P-40s hit targets of opportunity in the Wanting area; 16 P-51s hit targets of opportunity around Shanhsien, Chiatsochen, and Chaling.

BURMA: In the Allied Land Forces South East Asia (ALFSEA) area, the Indian XV Corps strengthens the Myebon bridgehead.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 fighter-bombers hit Aungban Airfield while 4 others support ground forces along the Irrawaddy River at Molo; 20+ fighter-bombers hit horses and vehicles at Hsa-ihkao, buildings at Man Ping, and troops at Mankang and Man Sang. Transports fly 556 sorties to forward areas. The detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Dinjan, India with C-47s, returns to base at Kalaikunda, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 Saipan based B-24s hit an airfield on Iwo Jima; 2 B-24s from Guam and Saipan again raid the airfields on the night of 13/14 Jan.

MALAYA - 3 B-29 bombers crashed in Negeri Sembilan. One B-29 at Rembau, one at Port Dickson and another at Kepas. (* The one crashed in Rembau is the “Postville Express”, but they seen to unaware that another B-29 was ditched at South China Sea.) 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 18th FG and the 12th Fighter Squadron move from Sansapor to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s (the 12th has been operating from Morotai since Nov 44).

EAST INDIES: Four RAAF pilots ferrying (P-40) Kittyhawks from New Guinea to Morotai Island are reported missing. After the war, it is learned that two of the pilots had been captured by the Japanese after they crashed landed and both were killed at a "special ceremony." 
Twelve RAAF Spitfires attack targets on the northwestern tip of Halmahera Island.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: With scattered strikes at Lingayen Gulf, Luzon, major Japanese air attacks on the Luzon Attack Force come to an end. 
In the U.S. Sixth Army area, Lieutenant General Walter Krueger takes command ashore. In the XIV Corps area, elements of 185th Infantry Regiment, 40th Infantry Division, move along the coast of Lingayen Gulf to a site chosen for a seaplane base in Cabalitan Bay and find that Allied Naval Forces have already secured it without Japanese interference. Wawa falls to elements of the 37th Infantry Division. In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division gains its holding line, Malisiqui-Catablan- Torres. In the 43d Infantry Division zone, Regimental Combat Team 158 takes Damortis without a struggle. Attacking from the Alacan area, the 63d Infantry Regiment gets about halfway to Hill 363, its first objective. Hills 580 and 318 are practically cleared by 172d and 169th Infantry Regiments, respectively. 
On Luzon, USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s hit the Tarlac barracks and storage area, Batangas Airfield, and troop concentrations at San Juan, Del Monte, Muzon, and San Vicente. P-47s fly a sweep from Laguna de Bay to Tarlac, destroying parked aircraft and vehicles and A-20s hit the town of Batangas and nearby railroads and highways, and bomb Lucena and Calingatan Airfields.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, Japanese kamikaze attacks against Lingayen Gulf, Philippine Islands, invasion shipping culminate in a suicide plane crashing and damaging the USN escort aircraft carrier USS Salamaua about 85 nautical miles NW of the invasion beaches. 
The USN destroyer escort USS Fleming sinks Japanese submarine HIJMS I-362 about 320 nautical miles NNE of Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands, in position12.08N, 154.27E.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 14th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 27 B-24s, supported by 45 P-51s and P-40s, pound Hankow; 8 enemy aircraft are claimed destroyed; 7 B-25s hit targets at and W of Kengtung; 42 P-47s, P-40s, and P-51s attack airfields at Wuchang and Hankow; 17 Japanese aircraft are claimed destroyed; 21 P-40s and P-51s hit targets of opportunity in the Wanting area; 5 P-51s blast trucks and buildings at Shanhsien; 8 others attack shipping on the Yangtze River near Anking.

BURMA: In the British Fourteenth Army's Indian XXXIII Corps area, the Indian 19th Division secures a bridgehead across the Irrawaddy River at Thabeikkyin, evoking speedy and violent reaction from the Japanese. The Japanese mistakes the division for the Indian IV Corps as hoped and, to avert a threat to Mandalay, rushes reserves forward thus weakening other sectors. For the next month, the Indian 19th Division withstands repeated and determined counterattacks.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 28: 82 B-29s out of Chengtu, China are dispatched to bomb air installations at Kagi, Formosa; 55 hit the primary target while 1 bombs Heito, Formosa; 22 others hit alternates and targets of opportunity at several points, among them Taichu Airfield, Formosa and Hengyang, China; no B-29s are lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit troops, stores area, and knock out 3 bridges near Nampawng and Hay-ti; 26 fighter-bombers support ground forces at Si-U and at Mabein; 60+ fighter-bombers pound supply areas, troop concentrations, and general targets of opportunity at or near Hsenwi, Se-u, Kongnyaung, Kutkai, Mongmit, Manai, and Kawnghka. Transports fly 487 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24s from Saipan and 21 from Guam bomb airfields on Moen, Truk Atoll; 9 P-38s escort the Saipan B-24s. 12 B-24s from Guam pound an airfield on Iwo Jima ; 2 B-24s from the Mariana fly snooper strikes against Iwo Jima airfields during the night of 14/15 Jan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 19: 73 B-29s from the Mariana are dispatched to bomb the Mitsubishi aircraft plant at Nagoya, Japan; 40 hit the primary target and 23 hit alternates and targets of opportunity; they claim 16-7-26 Japanese aircraft; 5 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: The 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Angaur Airfield to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25s bomb the Goeroea area, Halmahara Island. Moluccas Islands.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN submarine USS Cobia, making her third patrol, fires a salvo of five torpedoes in a daytime periscope attack against coastal minelayer HIJMS Yurijima which sinks about 62 nautical miles ESE of Kota Bharu, Malaysia. One torpedo explodes and sinks the coastal minelayer in position 05.45N, 103.13E. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's XIV Corps area on Luzon, the 40th Infantry Division’s Reconnaissance Troop reaches Alaminos; the 160th Infantry Regiment drives south along Route 13 from Aguilar to Mangatarem. Pushing south across the Agno River, the 129th Infantry Regiment, 37th Infantry Division, takes Bautista; the 37th Infantry Division’s Reconnaissance Troop finds Camiling undefended. In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division continues a holding action and patrols actively. In the 43d Infantry Division zone, the 158th Infantry Regiment attacks toward Rosario but meets such heavy fire in a defile near Amlang that it pulls back approximately to its starting line; the 63d Infantry Regiment seizes Hill 363. After taking Hill 351, which has been bypassed, and mopping up on Hill 80, the 172d Infantry Regiment secures Hills 585 and 565 and pushes on toward Hill 665; upon spotting Japanese moving down Route 3, they are ordered to attack tomorrow for the junction of Routes 3 and 11. The 169th Infantry Regiment mops up on Hill 318 and prepares to attack Hill 355. The 103d Infantry Regiment establishes an outpost about 1.5 miles SE of Pozorrubio. 
In the U.S. Eighth Army's XXIV Corps area on Leyte, the 96th Infantry Division relieves the 11th Airborne Division of tactical responsibility on Leyte and sends two battalions to Samar Island. to relieve the 8th Cavalry Regiment, 1st Cavalry Division, of garrison duty at Catbalogan. During the night of 14/15 January, the 7th Infantry Division sends a task force, composed of the 3d Battalion, 184th Infantry Regiment, the 776th Tank Battalion, and elements of the 718th and 536th Amtrac Battalions, on an amphibious mission to secure Camotes Island located between Leyte and Cebu Islands.
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-25 Mitchells attack Aparri Airfield while supporting P-51s destroy several parked aircraft; and A-20s bomb Clark Field destroying numerous parked aircraft, while B-24s hit troop concentrations at Cabanatuan. B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers over wide areas of Luzon hit tanks, trucks, and other vehicles near Norzagaray, Masbate, Tartaro, Bulac, Banglos, and San Felipe; bomb a bridge north of Bocaue; hit airfields at Tuguegarao and Batangas on Luzon, Malabang on Mindanao Island, and Silay on Negros Island; bomb the Cotabato supply area on Mindanao; and attack numerous other targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 15th 1945

CHINA: The Japanese begin an offensive for Suichwan airfields, driving along the Chaling-Lienhwa road.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 18 B-25s, supported by 20 P-51s and P-40s, attack Hankow, China. Others hit the Wan Pa-Hsa, Burma town area and damage a nearby bridge and in China, attack shipping near Amoy, and hit targets of opportunity in the Siang-Chiang and Hsiang River Valleys and from Hong Kong to Foochow. 130+ P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack numerous targets of opportunity throughout S China from the Burma border to the SE coast.

BURMA: U.S. Major General George E Stratemeyer, Commanding General Eastern Air Command, and U.S. Lieutenant General Daniel I Sultan, Commanding General India-Burma Theater, confer at Myitkyina, and agree that an Army Air Forces Headquarters to command the U.S. Tenth and Fourteenth Air Forces should be set up in China.
In the Northern Combat Area Command (NCAC) area, the inaugural convoy from Ledo, India, reaches Myitkyina, where it halts to await clearance of the Japanese ahead. The Chinese 30th Division takes Namhkam with ease, gaining control of the lower end of Shweli Valley.
In the British Fourteenth Army’s Indian XXXIII Corps area, the Indian 19th Division secures another bridgehead across the Irrawaddy River, at Kyaukmyaung.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-24s bomb a troop concentration and the supply area at Mong Ngaw; 6 fighter-bombers damage a bridge at Namhkai; 11 support ground forces along the Irrawaddy River, bombing Mabein, hitting a cable crossing at Myitson, and attacking a ferry landing on the Nampaw River, a tributary; troops, supplies, tanks and targets of opportunity are attacked at several points in N Burma including Mong Tat, Mong Yok and Mong Pa. Transports fly 527 sorties to forward areas. Lieutenant Generals Albert C Wedemeyer, Commanding General China Theater, George E Stratemeyer, Commanding General Eastern Air Command, and Daniel I Sultan, Commanding General India-Burma Theater, confer at Myitkyina, Burma and agree that an AAF HQ to command the US Tenth and Fourteenth Air Forces should be set up in China. The 15th Combat Cargo Squadron, 4th Combat Cargo Group, moves from Argartala to Chittagong with C-46s. The 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Inbaung to Kan, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24s from Saipan hit airfields on Iwo Jima; 2 B-24s, operating singly from Guam and Saipan, strike Iwo Jima airfields during the night of 15/16 Jan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 318th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, moves from Nadzab to Leyte with C-47s.

EAST INDIES: USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Jesselton Airfield in British North Borneo.

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, a company of the Australian 2/5th Battalion, 17th Brigade, 6th Division, occupies Maharingi.

PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, USN Task Force 38, severely handicapped by weather conditions, launches air strikes against shipping, airfields, and ground installations on Formosa and along the coast of China from Hong Kong to Amoy. Because of deteriorating weather conditions, some of the planes are diverted to Mako Ko in the Pescadores Islands and others to Prates Reef.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: In the U.S. Sixth Army's XIV Corps area on Luzon, elements of the 40th Infantry Division begin probing in the Dasol Bay-Balinao Peninsula area, where action is insignificant through 18 January. The 2d Battalion, 160th Infantry Regiment, takes San Clemente, forcing a Japanese party back toward Camiling. Elements of the 129th Infantry Regiment and the 37th Reconnaissance Troop, 37th Infantry Division, intercept the Japanese party near Camiling and disperse it. In the I Corps area, the 6th Infantry Division, while continuing a holding action, extends their left flank to Cabanbanan, between Manoag and Urdaneta. Patrols find the Japanese in possession of Urdaneta and Cabaruan Hills. In the 43d Infantry Division zone, the 158th Infantry Regiment, assisted by artillery, naval gunfire, and aircraft, begins clearing the defile near Amlang, on the road to Rosario; the 63d Infantry Regiment drives north in an effort to make contact with the 158th Infantry Regiment but stops for the night well south of Amlang; the 172d Infantry Regiment clears Hill 665 and reaches the Damortis-Rosario road within 1.5 miles of Rosario; the 169th Infantry Regiment, unable to take Hill 355 from the west and south, prepares to strike from the east; the 103d Infantry Regiment gains most of Hill 200 area. 
Protected by USAAF Fifth Air Force planes and motor torpedo (PT) boats, the 7th Infantry Division Task Force lands unopposed on the northern and southern tips of Ponson Island, Camotes Islands, located between Leyte and Cebu Islands. 
On Mindoro, the 2d Battalion, 21st Infantry Regiment, 24th Infantry Division, driving on Calapan, meets delaying opposition along Gusay Creek. The 503d Parachute Infantry Regiment, which has been assisting guerrilla forces, terminates operations on Mindoro. 
USAAF Far East Air Forces B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack objectives on Luzon Island, in the central Philippine Islands, and on Palawan Island, hitting highways, railroads, airfields and numerous targets of opportunity including tanks, trucks, and other vehicles.

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, elements of the Australian 61st Battalion, 7th Brigade, 3rd Division, start moving south from the Jaba River. 

UNITED STATES: Fragments of a 33 pound Japanese anti-personnel high explosive bomb dropped from a Japanese Fu Go balloon are recovered at Saticoy, California. The bomb was observed to explode at 1800 hours local. Saticoy is located about 61 miles WNW of Los Angeles.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 16th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s and 8 P-40s destroy a train N of Hankow and 8 B-25s pound Wanting. 180+ P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over vast expanses of China S of the Yangtze River and from the Burma border to the S China Sea attack numerous targets of opportunity; the Muse, Burma and Wanting and Changsha, China areas are hit especially hard.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s attack a troop concentration and supply dump at Namtoi; 15 P-47s support ground forces near Yenya-u and S of Shadaw; 22 bomb airfields at Anisakan and Nawnghkio; a troop concentration, supplies, town areas, vehicles, and other targets are attacked by 40+ fighter-bombers; the 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)] moves from Sahmaw to Katha with UC-64s, L-1s, L-4s and L-5s. Transports fly 550 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam bomb an airfield on Iwo Jima; 12 P-38s from Saipan assigned to high cover for the B-24 strike fail to make contact with the formation due to bad weather; 3 of the fighters strafe beached vessels. 3 B-24s fly snooper strikes against Iwo Jima airfields during the night of 16/17 Jan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 32 of 44 B-29s of the 313th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) fly a shakedown mission against the airfield on Pagan. Units arriving at North Field from the US: HQ 316th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy); HQ 19th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and the 28th, 30th and 93d Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) with B-29s (first mission 12 Feb 45).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: In the day's principal strikes B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound Japanese concentrations, trains, trucks, and targets of opportunity on Luzon. Other B-24s hit airfields in N Borneo and on Halmahera . B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers on small raids, armed reconnaissance, and harassing strikes hit airfields on Negros and airfields, communications targets, trains, trucks, and other targets of opportunity throughout Luzon. HQ 86th Fighter Wing moves from Sansapor to Luzon. The 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak to Lingayen Airfield with F-5s. The 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, ceases operating from Morotai with P-38s and begins a movement to Luzon. The 547th Night Fighter Squadron, 86th Fighter Wing (attached to 308th Bombardment Wing) moves from San Jose to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s and P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 17th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s bomb the town area, river shipping, and trucks at Ishan and 3 B-25s and 8 P-40s pound sampans and storage areas W of Hengshan while 2 B-25s hit an oil dump and other targets of opportunity in the Hsiang River Valley and another blasts a troop compound at Chaling. 4 B-25s damage a bridge at Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina. 180+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s hit a large number of targets of opportunity from the Burma border to Shanghai, China, concentrating on the Wanling, Burma area and airfields in the Shanghai, Wuchou, and Wuchang, China areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 29: 77 of 92 B-29s from Chengtu, China bomb the airfield at Shinchiku; 8 other hit alternates and targets of opportunity in SE China; 1 B-29 is lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 4 B-25s demolish 2 bypass bridges at Ho-hko; 8 pound the village of Mansam; 20 P-47s support ground forces along the Irrawaddy River, hitting targets at Konkha, Onbaing, and Wabyudaung; troop concentrations and supplies are bombed by 75 fighter- bombers at Nawngchio, No-na, Man Hpa-yaw, Man Namket, Nanhu, Panghai, Mong Nge, and Ho-Pok. Transports fly 489 sorties to forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 B-24s from Saipan pound airfields on Iwo Jima; 3 from Guam on armed reconnaissance flight, bomb Marcus; 2 B-24s, from Guam and Saipan, fly individual harassment strikes against Iwo Jima during the night of 17/18 Jan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 29th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and the 6th, 43d and 52d Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) arrive at North Field from the US with B-29s (first mission is 16 Feb).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In principal strikes of the day on Luzon, B-24s bomb railroad yards at Legaspi while B-25s hit roads and railways E of Manila, destroying many railroad cars and troop-laden trucks. Other B-24s pound the Daliao area on Mindanao and Talisay Airfield on Negros . B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to fly small strikes and armed reconnaissance against bridges, shipping, port areas, airfields, trucks, and other targets of opportunity throughout Luzon and in the C Philippines. Lost is P-47D 42-23208 off Vigan. 
The air echelon of the 82d Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from San Jose to Lingayen Airfield with F-6s and P-40s (ground echelon is enroute from Morotai to Lingayen).


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 18th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly an unsuccessful reconnaissance mission to Kurabu Airfield on Paramushiru ; one of the B-24s force- lands in the USSR on the return trip.
BURMA: Lt Alec George Horwood (b.1914), Queen's Royal Regt., braved constant danger as a forward observer and died in an attack he volunteered to lead. (Victoria Cross)

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24s bomb and 25 P-40s pound shipping and railroad targets at Hong Kong; 7 B-25s bomb Ishan and Chinchengchiang, 4 B-25s and 12 P-40s hit shipping in the Puchi area, 4 B-25s bomb the town of Wanting, and 2 hit troop compounds at Chaling. 11 B-25s and 12 fighter-bombers attack Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina. About 140 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over S China from the Burma boundary to Hong Kong attack a huge variety of targets of opportunity.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 P-47s and P-38s hit Anisakan and Hsumhsai Airfields; 12 B-25s bomb the airfield at Nawnghkio; 20+ P-47s support ground forces at Si-U and near Yenya-u and Mahlainggon; troops, supplies, and general targets of opportunity are attacked at Antawsai, Mong Nak, Namhpakka, Mong Yok, Loi-pyek, Kyawnghkam, Pangnok, and in the Namtu vicinity. 529 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. In India, the detachment of the 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, operating from Cox's Bazar, India with P-47s returns to base at Asansol.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 19 Saipan based B-24s bomb targets on Chichi Jima and Haha Jima, damaging the naval base and the town of Okimura on Chichi Jima. 10 B-24s from Guam pound an airfield on Iwo Jima. During the night of 18/19 Jan, 3 B-24s continue snooper strikes against Iwo Jima airfields. HQ VII Fighter Command moves from Hickam Field to Ft Kamehameha.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s blast the Cotabato area on Mindanao . B-24s bomb targets in the Miti area, and on Luzon , B-25s hit troop concentrations at Bamban, A-20s hit warehouses and highway traffic N of Bataan, and P-38s strafe parked aircraft at Tuguegarao and vehicles at Enrile and Butigui and Calarian on Mindanao. A variety of FEAF aircraft fly small-scale raids and armed reconnaissance missions against road and rail targets, bridges, airfields, and numerous targets of opportunity throughout the Philippines. The 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak , begins operating from Hill Field and Dulag with C-46s and C-47s. The 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Tinauan with C-46s and C-47s. Lost is A-20G "Queen of Spades" 43-21309.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 19th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 flies a radar ferret mission over Shimushu and Onnekotan in the Kurile ; 2 other B-24s hit Matsuwa and Onnekotan.

CHINA: Japanese troops take Chingyuan, on the Canton to Hankow railway. 

BURMA: L/Naik Sher Shah (b.1917), 16th Punjab Regt., broke up two attacks by crawling among the Japanese and firing at close range. Wounded, he went in a third time, but was killed. (Victoria Cross)

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s bomb Monguy, Burma and vicinity, 5 bomb Ishan, China, and in French Indochina, 8 hit shipping and rail targets at Song Cau, and 4 hit shipping, railroad targets, and a bridge at Do Len. About 115 P-51s, P-40s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over S China and N French Indochina attack a great variety of targets of opportunity covering especially in the Wanting, China area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 9 B-25s bomb troops and stores at Na-mon and near Hsenwi; 28 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Si-U and Namhkam battle sectors and along the Irrawaddy River near Yenya-u, Kyaukpyu, and Myitson; 4 others bomb a causeway in the lake at Mogok; troops, supplies, and artillery are hit by 80+ fighter-bombers at Tonghsim, Konghsa, Mankang, Mong Pa, Pangkawlong, Saihkao, Man Hio, Man Mao, and other locations in N Burma. Transports complete 500+ sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 7 B-24s from Saipan bomb harbor installations at Chichi Jima; 9 from Guam hit airfields on Iwo Jima; 7 B-24s escort photo planes over the Bonin and Kazan and 1 bombs Iwo Jima; during the night, 3 B-24s on individual snooper strikes from the Marianas bomb Iwo Jima

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 20: 80 B-29s are dispatched to hit the Kawasaki aircraft plant at Akashi, outside Tokyo, Japan; 62 hit the primary target and 9 others bomb alternates and targets of opportunity; they claim 4-4-8 Japanese aircraft.
SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In principal missions of the day, B-24s and B-25s bomb La Carlota and Bacolod Airfields on Negros. A-20s attack shipping at Salomague and Callaguip and B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack throughout Luzon, hitting airfields, vehicles, storage areas, highways, and a variety of other targets. HQ 433d Troop Carrier Group moves from Biak to Tanauan, Leyte. The 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, arrives at Lingayen Airfield from Sansapor with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 20th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s bomb the Kataoka area on Shimushu

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s hit a bridge and railroad cars near Hanoi, French Indochina. In China, 3 B-25s attack targets of opportunity W of Hengshan, 2 hit a troop compound and other targets at Chaling and Anjen, and 1 damages a small freighter in the E China Sea; 32 P-51s pound airfields in the Shanghai area, claiming 22 aircraft destroyed; 200+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-38s on armed reconnaissance over vast S China and N French Indochina areas attack bridges, town areas, rail, road and river traffic, and other targets of opportunity at numerous points. The detachment of the 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), operating from Yunnani, China with B-25s, returns to base at Yangkai.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Brigadier General Roger M Ramey officially becomes Commanding General XX Bomber Command.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 fighter-bombers support ground forces along the Irrawaddy River near Mabein, Shadaw, and Myitson; 8 others hit an ammunition dump at Namhkai and a supply dump at Kutkai; also hit are troop concentrations, supply areas and targets of opportunity at Kyaunghkam, Panghung, Kawnglom, Namhsan, Loi-kang, and in the Hsenwi area. 482 transport sorties are flown to advanced bases and battle sectors. HQ 80th Fighter Group moves from Tingkawk Sakan to Myitkyina, Burma. In India, the 127th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda with UC-64s and L-5s, sends a detachment to operate from Cox's Bazar (first mission is today)

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Guam based B-24s bomb airfields on Iwo Jima; 5 from Saipan hit the town of Okimura on Chichi Jima; during the night of 20/21 Jan, 10 B-24s from Guam fly separate snooper strikes against Iwo Jima airfields. The 163d Liaison Squadron, AAFPOA (attached to Tenth Army) arrives at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii from the US with L-5s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Major General Curtis Emerson LeMay takes command of the XXI Bomber Command.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s pound Fabrica Airfield on Negros and bomb underground storage area at Bamban. On Luzon, A-20s and B-25s hit railroads and trains near the Bicol River and between Calauag and Legaspi; other A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Aparri, Laoag and Tubang Airfields, hit artillery positions W of Bong Bong and destroy railroad bridge at Aloneros. HQ 35th Fighter Group moves from Morotai to Mangaldan. The 2d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d Bombardment Group (Heavy), moves from Angaur Airfield to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s. The 82d and 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadrons, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, arrive at Lingayen Airfield from Morotai and Dulag respectively with F-6s and P-40s (82d) and P-40s (110th). Lost is A-20G 43-21622.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 21st 1944

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 30 B-24s pound the Hong Kong area; 12 P-51s hit Nanking Airfield (claiming 11 enemy aircraft destroyed) and targets of opportunity along the Yangtze River to Hankow; 30 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity at several locations; 12 of the fighter-bombers concentrate on the Wanting area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s bomb Heho Airfield; 12 P-38s bomb the bridge area at Nampawng; 26 P-47s support ground forces near Twinnge, Mahlainggon, and Konkha along the Irrawaddy River, and in the Si-U sector; 50+ P-38s and P-47s hit troop concentrations, supplies, and targets of opportunity at Me-han, Mogok, Hsenwi, Na-makhkaw, Kutkai, Kunhkan, and Man On. Nearly 500 transports sorties are flown to forward areas. Units moving to Myitkyina, Burma: 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, from Tingkawk, Burma with P-47s; 115th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], from Ledo, India with L-1s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Guam based B-24s bomb airfields on Iwo Jima; during the night of 21/22 Jan, 8 more, flying separate snooper strikes from Saipan, pound the airfields.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 21: 30 of 33 B-29s, flying out of the Mariana , bomb Moen Airfield in Truk Atoll.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Marikina Airfield and hit barracks and coastal defense guns at Calabasan. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers fly sweeps, small strikes, and armed reconnaissance attacks on airfields, road networks, bridges, gun positions, numerous vehicles, and other targets of opportunity throughout C and S Luzon. HQ 22d BG and the 33d Bombardment Squadron move from Angaur Airfield to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 22nd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 16 P-40s and P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack various targets in the Wanting area and in SW China; 10 P-51s bomb buildings at the Kunlong ferry; 14 P-51s and P-40s hit the Sintsiang railroad yards and destroy several locomotives and trucks E of Tsinan and Suchow; the flights of the 21st and 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadrons and 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron,
Fourteenth AF, operating from Suichwan with F-4s, F-5s, P-40s and P-51s, return to base at Kunming and Chengkung.

BURMA: The Indian 7th Division captures Tilin.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 46 P-47s support ground forces near Si-U, Namhkam, and along the Irrawaddy River near Twinnge, Bahe, the Nam Mit River, Myitson, and Banwe; 12 others hit targets of opportunity along roads near Kutkai, Hsenwi, Lashio, and Namtu; troop concentrations, fuel and ammunition dumps, vehicles, and general supplies are pounded at Kin, Padan, Man Lom, Namtu, Hkamtung, Kabaing, Nammaw-hpek, Panglaw, and Na-hsang. Transports fly 449 sorties to advanced bases and frontline areas. In Burma, the 5th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], moves from Mytikyina to Bhamo with L-1s and L-5s; the 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Ye-U to Shwebo with UC-64s and L-5s. The 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India with C-47s, sends a detachment to operate from Bikram, India.
MALAYA - The Malacca Government will reward $10,000 to anyone who managed to capture downed bomber crews. Reward of $1,000 will be given to anyone who can provide useful information lead to the capture of the downed crews. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 20 B-24s from Guam blast airfields on Iwo Jima, while 8 more B-24s flying individual strikes from Guam pound the airfields again during the night of 22/23 Jan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, escorted by P-38s, bomb Heito Airfield in the first major Fifth AF strike on Formosa. On Luzon , other B-24s bomb barracks in the Cabaruan Hills and gun positions across Manila Bay and hit Fabrica Airfield. In smaller miscellaneous strikes, FEAF fighters and bombers over C and S Luzon hit enemy positions, small shipping, and highways at several points, and damage a bridge over the Magata River. HQ Fifth AF, HQ V Bomber Command and HQ V Fighter Command move from Leyte to Mindoro . The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag begins operating from Biak with F-7s. The 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, moves from Morotai to Mangaldan with P-47s. The air echelon of the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, ceases operating from San Jose and moves to Lingayen Airfield with P-40s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 23rd 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 1 B-24 flies a reconnaissance sortie along Onnekotan -Matsuwa E coasts; 4 B-24s strike the Kakumabetsu cannery and targets on Paramushiru ; 8 to 10 fighters intercept and the B-24s claim 2 victories; 1 B-24 is lost.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 40 P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance attack targets of opportunity (mainly river, road, and rail traffic) at several locations in both S China and in the N China plain, including the Wanting, Suchow and Yuankiang areas, the lower Tungting Lake region, points between Kiaotow and Kweiyi, and points as far N as Peking.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb airfields at Aungban and Hsumhsai; 34 P-47s support ground forces near Namhkam and along the Irrawaddy River in the the Twinnge and Bahe areas; 55 P-47s and P-38s hit troop concentrations, storage areas and vehicles at Kawngwang, Sati, Kyaukme, Wengnan, Hko-lawng, Lothke, and Panglaw. Transports fly 542 sorties, carrying men and supplies to advanced bases and drop supplies to troops in frontline areas. In Burma, the 88th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Shingbwiyang to Myitkyina with P-47s. The detachment of the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, operating from Arakan, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s, returns to base at Asansol, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 B-24s from Saipan bomb Iwo Jima airfields. 3 from Guam fly armed reconnaissance over Woleai, 2 of them bombing the main runway on the island. During the night of 23/24 Jan, 10 B-24s from Saipan strike Iwo Jima singly at about 45-minute intervals.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 22: 73 B-29s of the XXI Bomber Command are dispatched to bomb the Mitsubishi engine plant at Nagoya; 28 hit the primary and 27 hit the secondary target, the urban area of the city; 9 bomb other alternates and targets of opportunity; an estimated 600+ fighters offer heavy and aggressive opposition; the AAF claims 33-22-40 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: During the night of 22/23 Jan, B-24s again hit Formosa in force, bombing an aluminum factory at Takao. In the day's principal missions against Luzon. B-24s bomb Baguio and, along with A-20s, hit Corregidor; other A-20s attack Aparri Airfield while fighter-bombers hit a bridge at Digdig, luggers S of Alcala, guns on Grande at the mouth of Subic Bay, a bridge over the Magata River, and the base at Camp John Hay. B-24s hit Silay Airfield


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 24th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 4 B-25s on a low level attack on Torishima abort due to mechanical trouble; 4 more B-25s bomb buildings on Torishima; AA fire damages 2 B-25s. In the Aleutian , 6 fighters take off after radar reports an unidentified target SE of Attu; they spot a balloon which they shoot down with tracers.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 P-51s on armed reconnaissance attack railroad targets N of Siangsiang, between Loyang and Kaifeng, and near Tungchen; 21 locomotives are claimed destroyed.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb Hsumhsai Airfield; 17 P-47s support ground forces at Padin near Namhkam, and along the Irrawaddy River in the Bahe area; 6 P-47s knock out the Inailong bypass bridge; troop concentrations and supply areas are attacked at Nawng-ang, Pangsan, Mansak, Konsan, Yaunggwin, Mangkung, Nawngngun, Mong Long, Mogok, Namhsan, and in the Mongmit area. Transports again fly 500+ sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 33 B-24s, from Guam and Saipan pound Iwo Jima during 4 raids; 6 others act as airborne spotters for a naval bombardment of Iwo Jima; during 5 hours on the night of 24/25 Jan, 10 B-24s maintain harassment strikes against the island's airfields. The 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, departs Bellows Field for Iwo Jima with P-51s.

IWO JIMA: In the Volcano Islands, USN Task Group 94.9 (Rear Admiral Oscar C. Badger, consisting of the battleship USS Indiana, three heavy cruisers, seven destroyers and a light minelayer and preceded by a barrier patrol of PB4Ys, bombards Iwo Jima, together with USAAF B-24s escorted by P-38s. Northeast of Iwo Jima, destroyers USS Dunlap and USS Fanning sink transport I-Go Yoneyama Maru and auxiliary minesweepers Keinan Maru and No.7 Showa Maru, a small Japanese three-ship convoy that had just arrived that morning.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 23: 20 of 28 B-29s dispatched hit 2 airfields on Iwo Jima without loss.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound Corregidor, Cavite, the Canacao peninsula seaplane base, and Grande at the mouth of Subic Bay. FEAF fighters and bombers on sweeps, armed reconnaissance, and light raids attack a variety of targets all over Luzon including small shipping, airfields, defensive positions, storage and town areas, roads, and vehicles. During the night of 24/25 Jan, B-24s on a snooper mission again hit Takao Airfield on Formosa. The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, based on Biak begins operating from Hill Field, Mindoro with C-46s and C-47s.

PHILIPINES: Calapan, taken by US forces. Organized Japanese resistance on Mindoro Island, Phillipines ends.
US ARMY Lands on Mindoro, Philippines


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 25th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 21 P-51s hit rail targets and airfields in the Peking area, claiming 4 locomotives and 40 aircraft destroyed; 16 P-40s and P-51s attack railroad targets around Kaifeng, Shihkiachwang, Pengpu, and Chingmen; 42 locomotives are claimed destroyed.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-47s support ground forces in the Namhkam area, near Molo, and near Myitson; 12 B-25s pound the Heho airfield; 80+ fighter-bombers attack troops, supplies, and targets of opportunity at Hsenwi, Loi-weng, Ho hpong, Loi Nan, Ting-yet, Mong Tat, Ho-mong, Mong Long, Pangkwai, and in the Kutkai area. Transports fly 581 sorties to forward areas.

20th AF: During the night of 25-26 January, 41 of 50 B-29 bombers dispatched from the 58th BW sow water mines in the 6 approaches to Singapore and Penang. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 Saipan based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima in the afternoon; during the night of 25/26 Jan, 10 more, flying individual harassment strikes at intervals.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, operating in force, again pound Corregidor in Manila Bay; B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers on sweeps, armed reconnaissance, and small-scale strikes hit vehicles, enemy positions, airfields, ammunition and supply dumps, barges,communications, and targets of opportunity in general, over wide areas of Luzon and Palawan , and in the C Philippine. During the night of 25/26 Jan, B-24s fly a harassing raid on Takao, Formosa. The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag, begins operating from Tacloban with F-7s; the 387th Bombardment Squadron, 312th BG moves from Tanauan to San Jose with A-20s. Lost is B-25D "Hawg-Mouth" 41-30222.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 26th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 P-51s and P-40s hit Chenghsien Airfield and locomotives, tracks, and motor transport at Nanking and Sinsiang.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown during the night of 25/26 Jan. Mission 30: In French Indochina, 25 of 26 B-29s mine Saigon, Camranh Bay and Phan Rang Bay without loss.
Mission 31: 41 of 50 B-29s mine the 6 approaches to Singapore harbor and Penang Harbor and the Pakchan River and Koh Si Chang Channel in Thailand.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Namhkam area; 140+ fighter-bombers hit troops, supplies, guns, railroad targets, and targets of opportunity at Tangtong, Panghai, Man Pwe, Kyaunghkam, Mong Pa, Na-lang, Hsenwi, Molo, Mong Tat, Humon, Tonghkan, Pangnim, Konghsa, Namtu, Namhsan, and in the Nampok area. Transports fly 500+ sorties to advanced bases and frontline areas. The detachment of the 493d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), operating from Luliang, China, transporting gasoline to Suichwan, China with B-24s, returns to base at Pandaveswar, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 Guam based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima airfields; during then night of 26/27 Jan, the airfields are hit by 9 B-24s on individual harassment missions.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Luzon, B-24s hit coastal guns on Corregidor and in Balete Pass; B-25s bomb the Cabcaben Airfield area and coastal guns on Carabao and A-20s attack Grande coastal defenses at the mouth of Subic Bay. On Mindanao, B-25s bomb Likanan and Sasa and P-38s strafe the same targets and also hit Padada. A-20s and fighter-bombers, along with a few B-24s, continue armed reconnaissance and miscellaneous attacks against airfields, communications, vehicles, coastal guns, town areas, and other targets throughout Luzon and in the C Philippine . HQ 3d Air Commando Group, the 3d and 4th Fighter Squadrons (Commando) and the 318th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando) move from Leyte to Mangaldan with P-51s and C-47s. HQ 90th Bombardment Group and the 321st and 400th Bombardment Squadrons move from Biak to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s. The 69th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Tanauan with C-47s. The 386th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, moves from Tanauan to San Jose with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 27th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 22 P-40s and P-51s attack locomotives, trucks, and shipping at Sinsiang, Kihsien, and Nanking, from Taiyuan to Puchou, and E of Yiyang.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): By this date the complete forward detachments of the 4 B-29 groups in the Chengtu, China area have evacuated their bases and moved to more permanent bases in India; this move complies with the Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) directive formulated on 15 Dec 44 and received on 18 Dec; the long-existing understanding that the XX Bomber Command might be moved from the CBI Theater when more convenient bases are available is thus put into its initial stage when the XX Bomber Command's Commanding General, Major General Curtis Emerson LeMay, and the JCS agree that on logistical grounds XX Bomber Command's operating scheme is basically unsound, a situation made more apparent when in Nov the Japanese had overrun Luchou and Yungning and threatened Kunming, China; this development necessitated air tonnage flown over the Hump being diverted to Chinese ground forces and the Fourteenth AF, resulting in curtailed supplies to XX Bomber Command and providing the catalyst for beginning a movement of the command from China. Mission 32: 22 of 25 XX Bomber Command B-29s based in India hit the navy yard and arsenal at Saigon, French Indochina and 1 bombs a bridge at Bangkok, without loss; the results are poor.
Jan 27th 1945

BURMA: The Ledo Road from Burma to China is finally opened.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ fighter-bombers support ground forces at Mansak, Molo Ywama, the area S of Molo, and the area S of Banwe; 8 others knock out a bypass bridge at Bawgyo; about 100 fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supplies, and targets of opportunity at or near Man Kyan, Kuinkuiloi, Ho-hkun, Pongkalau, Hsenwi, Kutkai, Hsa-tong, Pinghoi, Ho-mong, Padon, and Kyaung-hen. Transports fly 527 sorties to advanced bases and over forward areas, landing men and landing and dropping supplies.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 19 B-24s, based on Saipan bomb Iwo Jima; 10 B-24s from Saipan and Guam follow up with individua harassment raids against the during the night of 27/28 Jan. 1 B-24 from Angaur Airfield bombs Arakabesan

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 24 (Enkindle #3): 76 B-29s of the 73d Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) are dispatched from the Mariana against the Musashiho and Nakajima aircraft plants near Tokyo; clouds and high winds over the target area prevent bombing of the primary; 56 B-29s bomb the secondary target, the Tokyo urban area, and 6 others attack alternates and targets of opportunity; fighter opposition is the heaviest to date and 5 B-29s are downed; 4 others ditch or crashland; B-29 gunners claim 60-17-39 Japanese aircraft, the highest claim to date. American Losses included B-29 "Haley's Comet" 42-24616 and B-29 "Werewolf" 42-63423, B-29 "Ghastly Goose" 42-63541, B-29 "Shady Lady" 42-24619. B-29 "Irish Lassie" 42-65246 was rammed twice, but made it back to base to crash land and was then scrapped. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound the Canacao seaplane base, Cavite, and Grande at the mouth of Subic Bay while B-25s hit Cabcaben and the airfield at Calingatan. Other FEAF aircraft continue small-scale strikes against numerous other airfields, town areas, gun emplacements, harbors, and communications and transportation targets throughout Luzon. The 19th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Angaur Airfield to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s. Units moving to San Jose, Mindoro: 320th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th BG (Heavy), from Biak with B-24s and 388th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons, 312th BG (Light), from Tanauan, Leyte with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 28th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 23 P-40s and P-51s attack railway and river traffic at Wuhu, Sinyang, and Linfen, in the Sinsiang-Hantan area, between Loyang and Sinyang, and along the Pinghan (Hankow-Peking) railroad.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 40 fighter-bombers support ground forces SE of Banwe, E of Molo, S of Molo Ywama, and near Namhkam; 80 fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supply areas, and enemy movement and active areas at or near Namsangsok, Namlan, Pangmakmo, Wengnan, Kutkai, and Mu-lwat. Again 500+ sorties are flown to forward areas by transports. The first convoy from Ledo, India crosses the Chinese border heading for Kunming, China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam and 10 from Saipan bomb airfields on Iwo Jima ; 10 more follow during the night of 28/29 Jan with single-bomber harassment raids on the airfields. Two B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Arakabesan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, B-25s, A-20s and fighter-bombers concentrate attacks on Luzon: the heaviest tonnage (from B-24s) falling on Corregidor in Manila Bay; Cavite and targets between Manila and Subic Bay, including Laoag Airfield, are also hit; A-20s concentrate on targets in the Aparri-Gattaran area while fighter-bombers and A-20s hit airfields in the Cagayan Valley and troops, trucks, and roads in the San Felipe and Talavera areas. HQ 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance) smoves from Leyte to Mindoro.

USN: Three USMC R4D-5 (DC-3; C-47 type) aircraft from Squadon VMR 152 navigated for a flight of SBDs from Peleliu to Luzon. They arrive Luzon on the 29th. The SBDs were sent to assist the army for their dive bomb capabilities.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 29th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, Pailochi Airfield, river and road shipping, troops, gun positions, buildings, and other targets of opportunity are attacked at Kweiyi, Hankow, Sinyang and Chihkiang, between Hengshan and Siangtan, between Wuhu and Anking, N of Hengyang, and E and S of Yutze.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 B-25s knock out road bridges at Loi-leng and Tonglau and hit several nearby targets of opportunity; 26 P-47s hit troop positions in the Namhkai area; 11 P-38s and 16 P-47s attack airfields at Aungban and Heho; 8 P-47s support ground forces near Banwe; 70 P-47s and P-38s pound troop concentrations and supplies at Panglong, Tangyan, Wengnan, Homang, Mong Long, Namtu, Mongyin, Mong Yang, and Namhsam. Largescale transport operations continue. The 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Tsuyung to Hsinching, China with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 19 Guam based B-24s bomb Iwo Jima airfields. 2 from Saipan, on an armed reconnaissance flight, bomb Marcus. 1 B-24 from Angaur Airfield bombs Arakabesan. During the night of 29/30 Jan, 5 B-24s from Saipan continue harassment raids on Iwo Jima airfields.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 25: 28 of 33 Mariana based B-29s strike at 2 airfields on Iwo Jima without loss.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Heavy B-24 daylight raids concentrate on the Heito airfield area of Formosa and Corregidor in Manila Bay while B-25s bomb nearby Cabcaben. On Luzon, fighter-bombers and A-20s hit targets of opportunity from Aparri to Echague; further S, two P-38s and two B-25s hit gun positions in the Batangas and Verde areas; A-20s support ground forces inland from Lingayen by hitting the Carranglen road network; others hit Talavera and Carabao. HQ 38th BG (Medium) and the 822d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), move from Morotai to Lingayen Airfield with B-25s. The 319th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th BG (Heavy), moves from Biak to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s.

USN - Four PT-Boats, lead by PT-222 (lead by Lt. Robert J. Wehrli, USNR), covered by two P-38s and two B-25s enter Batangas Bay, the boats preformed a 67 minute strike hitting small craft and shore installations at Batangas. For 37 minutes they were under intense shore fire. In the end destroyed 2 luggers, 3 barges and 24 sailing vessels, and unknown number of suicide boats hidden along the shore in huts. With help from the aircraft, they target several guns and knock them out, and start 8 fires, one in a fuel dump. 
PHIIPINES: US landing at San Antonio, Luzon, Phillipine Islands by the US XI Corps.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 30th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 27 B-24s, escorted by 32 P-40s and P-51s, bomb Hankow; 8 P-51s hit targets of opportunity in the areas around Loyang, Yuncheng, and Sinantien; the detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, at Kwanghan with P-51s returns to base at Chengkung (another detachment is at Laohokow).

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 65 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Banwe, Yenya-u, Hsenwi, Molo, and Mongmit areas; 5 others knock out a bridge E of Mong Long; 100+ fighter-bombers attack troops, supplies, artillery, and communications targets at several locations including Kutkai, Bawgyo, Hamn gai, Namhsan, Naleng, Pangsari, Hsenwi, and Wengnan. Transports again fly 500+ sorties to forward areas. HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group moves from Tsuyung, China to Dohazari, India. The detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Bikram, India with C-47s, returns to base at Kalaikunda, India. The detachment of the 492d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), at Luliang, China ferrying gasoline to Suichwan, China in B-24s, returns to base at Madhaiganij, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 B-24s from Saipan bomb an Iwo Jima airfield. 3 others bomb the airfield on Woleai. 5 B-24s from Angaur Airfield strike Koror and Arakabesan. During the night of 30/31 Jan, 10 B-24s from Saipan fly single-bomber snooper raids against Iwo Jima airfields.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather cancels most of the scheduled strikes over Luzon; however, B-24s bomb Cavite while fighter-bombers flying support for ground forces hit artillery and troop concentrations NE of Labayug and others attack ammunition dumps N of San Isidro. The 405th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th Bombardment Group (Medium), moves from Morotai to Lingayen Airfield with B-25s.
RNZAF - Fighter sweeps against Rabaul.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 31st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-51s strafe targets of opportunity along the Pinghan (Hankow-Peking) railroad.

BURMA: Myitkyina: The Burma Road from India to China has re-opened, bringing supplies to Chiang Kei-shek's Nationalist armies. The road - which Chiang has named the "Stilwell Road" - runs via Ledo, Myitkyina and Bhamo. 
The first convoy, carrying 75mm and 105mm guns, has crossed the Chinese border and been greeted with fireworks. "During the years that China stood alone the Japanese militarists told their people that if the Burma Road were closed our courage would collapse," Chiang said. "Now comes this caravan, roaring into China over an area which they thought just yesterday to hold in everlasting peace." 
Kangaw: Lt. George Arthur Knowland (b.1922), Royal Norfolk Regt., held up 300 Japanese with a Bren gun, standing firm for 12 hours before being fatally hit. (Victoria Cross)

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit troops and stores at Namlan; 50+ P-47s attack troops and supplies at several locations including Na-mawtawng, Tawkut, Mong Long, Hsipaw, Hsenwi, and Namhpakka. Transports complete 535 sorties to forward bases and frontline areas. The 13th, 14th and 16th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 4th Combat Cargo Group, move from Agartala to Chittagong with C-46s. The 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Kan, Burma to Asansol, India with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 20 B-24s from Guam bomb airfields and AA defenses on Iwo Jima; during the night of 31 Jan/1 Feb, 9 more B-24s, flying single-bomber harassment strikes, hit the island. HQ 419th Troop Carrier Group is activated on Guam; no tactical squadrons or aircraft are assigned; the group's HQ had detachments on Saipan, Tinian and Angaur Airfield to operate transportation terminals that assisted in moving troops, equipment, food and mail to, and in evacuating wounded personnel from combat areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Brigadier General Earl W Barnes again assumes command of the XIII Fighter Command. The 157th, 159th and 160th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, move from Leyte to Calasio, Mangaldan and Calasio, Luzon respectively with UC-64s and L-5s (first mission is 17 Feb and 7 Feb espectively). 

PHILLIPINES: Luzon: General MacArthur's US forces are closing fast on all sides on Manila since landing at Lingayen on Luzon three weeks ago. Clark Field, a key airbase 50 miles north of the Philippines capital, was recaptured today by XIV Corps. South of the city US paratroops of the 11th Airborne Division landed at Nasagbu, on the west coast, taking the Japanese defence forces by surprise. 
The fierce seven-day battle for Clark Field's cave and tunnel complex ended with survivors of the 30,000-man Kembu Group retreating further into the Zambales Mountains. General Yamashita, the Japanese Philippines C-in-C is fighting similar delaying actions in the north-east with his 150,000-man Shobu Group, hoping to prevent Luzon from becoming the launching pad for an attack on Japan.

USA: Hanford, Washington: The first weapon-grade plutonium is ready for shipment


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 1st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s attack shipping off the French Indochina coast, claiming 1 cargo vessel sunk and a patrol boat damaged. In China, 4 P-40s attack a division HQ SW of Yungning; the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Poseh (another detachment is operating from Laohowkow). Lost is B-24D 41-24183.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 33: 113 B-29s are dispatched to hit the naval base at Singapore, Malayan States; 67 bomb the Admiralty IX Floating Drydock (and a vessel berthed in it) and 21 bomb the West Wall area of the naval base; 21 others hit alternate targets at Martaban, Burma and George Town, Malayan States; they claim 3-4-14 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 fighter-bombers support ground forces around Hosi and Molo; 12 B-25s knock out the Mong Pawn bridge; 8 P-47s damage the approach to the Pa-mao bridge; 8 others hit Hsumhsai Airfield; 90+ fighter-bombers hit troops, supplies, vehicles, a ferry crossing, and various targets of opportunity at several locations including Nauchye, Hsenwi, Man Pwe, Pongkalau, Nawng Mawn, Na-lang, Kunhkan, and Panghtu-Iin. 550 transport sorties are flown to forward areas. The 2d and 4th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 1st Combat Cargo Group, move from Tsuyung and Chengkung, China respectively to Dohazari, India with C-47s; the 459th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Chittagong to Rumkha, India with P-38s. During Feb 45, the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Guskhara sends elements to operate from Tulihal and Cox's Bazar, India with F-7s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 21 Saipan , Mariana -based B-24s hit Iwo Jima in the afternoon, and 10 more, flying individual snooper raids, hit the during the night of 1/2 Feb. 20 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Corregidor in Manila Bay, Luzon , Philippine . During Feb 45, the 6th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command (attached to 318th Fighter Group) moves from East Field to Kaman Field, Saipan with P-61s (a detachment is operating from Kipapa, Hawaii); the detachment of the 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), operating from Bougainville , Solomon with F-5s, returns to base on Morotai , Moluccas .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound the Canacao Peninsula and Cavite areas; targets include a shipyard, seaplane base, communications, and supply. B-25s hit Puerto Princesa. On Formosa, B-24s bomb Okayama Airfield during the night of 31 Jan/1 Feb and hit Okayama and Heito Airfields and Toko seaplane base during the following day. The 71st and 823d Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 38th BG (Medium), move from Morotai to Lingayen Airfield with B-25s. During Feb 45, the 160th Liaison Squadron, 3d Air Commando Group, based at Calasio, Luzon with UC-64 and L-5s sends a detachment to operate from Mindoro , Philippines; the 529th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 380th BG (Heavy), moves from Darwin to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s. 

MALAYA - B-29 attacked Penang.

PHILIPPINES: U.S. Rangers and Filipino guerrillas rescue 513 American survivors of the Bataan "death march".


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 2nd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 P-40s attack a regimental HQ and a storage area at Lungchow, China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-25s pound troops and supplies at Loilem; 60+ fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Molo, Hosi, and Mabein areas; troops, supplies, town areas, and vehicles are attacked at Panma, Kan-loi, Pansak, Man Ho Pang, Pongkalau, Hsenwi, Namtu, Panghai, Kong kang, and Ondon. Transports complete 485 sorties to forward bases and over the frontline areas.
21st BC: 88 US B-29s destroy the docks and Japanese naval base at Singapore.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 20 Guam based B-24s pound a storage area on Iwo Jima. During the night of 2/3 Feb, 10 B-24s, flying individual harassment raids, bomb the island's airfields. 4 P-47s, on a reconnaissance flight, strafe buildings on Pagan. 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Corregidor.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Colonel Carl A Brandt becomes Commanding Officer XIII Bomber Command. B-24s continue to pound Corregidor and Cavite and A-20s hit the Baler Bay area. In the Cagayan Valley on Mindanao , Philippine , B-25s attack pillboxes, gun positions, and river barges. B-24s hit Okayama Airfield on Formosa during a dawn raid. HQ 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group moves from Leyte , Philippine to Binmaley, Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 3rd 1945

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s attack troops and supplies at Loilem; 27 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Molo, Hosi, and Myitson areas; 80+ fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supplies, town areas, tanks, and other targets at Kyaung-hen, Mongkyet, Hsipaw, Hsenwi, Na-sang, Konghsa, and Hkaihsi. Transports complete 531 sorties, landing men and supplies at advanced bases and dropping supplies to forward troops.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Luzon , B-24s again pound Corregidor and the Canacao peninsula; other B-24s hit Aparri and Tuguegarao an in the Batangas area, A-20s continue ground support missions. B-24s bomb Cebu City and surrounding targets. On Mindanao B-25s and P-38s hit Matina, Daliao Airfield and Padada Airfield. Lost is P-61 

PHILIPPINES: Fighting gets fiercer north of Manila, on Luzon in the Philippines, the 511th Parachute Inf Regt, 11th Abn Div (US) jumped on to Tagaytag Ridge near Manila. The first 915 paratroopers were flown in forty-eight Douglas C-47s of the 317th Troop Carrier Group. The first serial of eighteen aircraft dropped their troops with pinpoint accuracy on the selected drop zone. The second serial of thirty aircraft dropped its planeloads early five miles from the drop zone. At noon that same day, the mistake was repeated again as another serial of fifty-one planeloads of paratroopers jumped early onto the same spot five miles short of the drop zone. In spite of the confused parachute drop, the paratroopers managed to successfully link-up at 1500 hours that afternoon with the 187th and 188th Glider Regiments of the 11th Airborne Division attacking north toward Manila.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 4th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 P-40s bomb the airfield and Japanese HQ at Yungning and railroad yards at Sinyang; 2 of the P-40s over Sinyang are lost to ground fire. The detachments of the 25th and 26th Fighter Squadrons, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Leangshan and Laohokow, China respectfully with P-51s, return to base at Yunnani and Kunming, China respectfully; the 25th Fighter Squadron sends a detachment to operate from Poseh with P-51s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 54 P-38s and P-47s destroy or damage bridges at Inailong, Bawgyo, Ho-hko, Hay-ti, Mong Long, and Pa-mao; 26 P-47s support ground forces in the Myitson and Hosi areas. Troops, supplies, and vehicles are attacked at Nam Yem, Na-makhkaw, Mansam, Kong kang, Nawngsong, Mong Yai, Na-lang, and Pangmit. Again transports complete 500+ sorties to advanced bases and over forward areas, where supplies are dropped to troops. The 166th Liaison Squadron, 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Sinthe, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 9 B-24s from Guam bomb AA defenses on Iwo Jima while 10 hit the town of Okimura on Haha Jima in the Bonin. 2 B-24s from Saipan on an armed reconnaissance flight, bomb Marcus in the North Pacific. 23 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Caballo. During the night of 4/5 Feb, 8 Guam based B-24s, operating singly, pound airfields on Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 26: For the first time the XXI Bomber Command sends B-29s from 2 wings [the 73d and 313th Bombardment Wings (Very Heavy)] against Japanese Home . 110 B-29s are dispatched; 69 bomb the urban area of Kobe; 30 others, including 15 hitting Natsusaka, bomb last resort targets and targets of opportunity; about 200 attacking fighters down 1 B-29 and damage 35 others; 1 other crashes upon landing at Saipan ; B-29s claim 4-20-39 Japanese aircraft.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue to hit Corregidor and Cavite; in support of ground forces B-25s bomb and strafe coast targets from San Felipe to Maloma, hit targets around lba, and drop napalm on San Jose del Monte and A-20s bomb Lipa and Calingatan Airfields. HQ 348th FG and the 340th Fighter Squadron move from Tanauan to San Marcelino with P-47s.
PHILIPPINES: Advance units of the US 1st Cavalry Division reach the Manila.
The US submarine Barbel, commanded by Conde L. Raguet, is sunk by Japanese aircraft off Palawan Island. All hands are lost.

RUSSIA: The Conference at Yalta, in the Crimea begins. The main participants are Josef Stalin representing the USSR; Winston Churchill representing Great Britain and the British Empire; and Franklin D. Roosevelt, representing the United States.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 5th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb Kataoka on Shimushu through solid overcast; a shipping sweep by B-25s is cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 P-51s and P-40s attack locomotives and trucks at the Pinghan railroad yards, Hsiangcheng, and Lohochai; at least 9 locomotives and an undetermined number of trucks are destroyed; the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Kunming with F-4s and F-5s, sends a flight to operate from Hsian (another flight is operating from Luliang).

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 35 P-47s support ground forces in the Myitson, Hosi, and Molo areas; 8 P-38s bomb Mong Long; 60 P-38s and P-47s hit troops and supplies at Kan-loi, Nam-yang, Man Peng, Pangmakheleng, Kwangteng, Mong Pa, and Mansam. Transports fly 554 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 21 B-24s from Saipan bomb AA positions, defense installations, and a bivouac on the N end of Iwo Jima; during the night of 5/6 Feb, Iwo Jima airfields are pounded by 10 Saipan based B-24s flying individual snooper strikes. HQ 15th FG departs Hawaii for Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: 60 B-24s deliver the heaviest attack yet on Corregidor; support for ground forces continues in various Luzon battle zones. B-25s on a shipping sweep of the E coast claim 9 barges and luggers sunk and several more damaged. B-24s bomb Manggar and Sepinggang Airfields on Borneo. HQ 475th FG moves from Dulag to San Jose (the group's 3 squadrons, the 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons, remain at Dulag with P-38s and send detachments to operate from San Jose).


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 6th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 P-51s pound and considerably damage Peking Airfield, claiming 7 aircraft destroyed; other fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance hit several targets of opportunity (mainly rail and river traffic) around Tsingpu, Wuhu, Suchow, Hsiangcheng, Ichang, Chingmen, and Yungning. Fighter-bombers sink numerous river craft on the Mekong River from Wan Mai-Lo to Nguen, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 86 P-47s and P-38s and 25 B-25s pound troop concentrations, supplies, and AA positions in the Lashio area; 4 P-38s damage the approach to Mong Tong bridge. Transports complete 514 sorties, carrying men and supplies to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 9 Guam based B-24s hit AA defenses and radar and radio installations on Iwo Jima; 10 more bomb Ototo Jima in the Volcano and the the town of Omura on Kyushu, Japan. 1 B-24 from Angaur Airfield bombs Koror. On Luzon 2 B-24s hit Bulan Airfield and 19 B-24s bomb Corregidor. 8 B-24s from Guam fly individual strikes against Iwo Jima airfields during the night of 6/7 Feb.
USMC - PBJs from Eniwetok attack Ponape Palikir Airfield Number 2. PBJ-1H 35275 is shot down by anti-aircraft fire. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Corregidor gun positions; B-25s and P-38s hit Echague and a camp on the Rosario-Baguio road; A-20s attack gun positions and defenses at Nichols Field in support of ground forces and bomb Caballo . B-24s and B-25s fly coastal sweeps hitting various targets at Divilacan Bay, Hondagua, and the Bicol Peninsula. A-20s attack Fabrica Airfield. B-24s with P-38 support hit Manggar and Sepinggang Airfield. The detachment of the 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Dulag with F-5s, returns to base at San Jose, Mindoro. The 342d and 460th Fighter Squadrons, 348th FG, move from Tanauan to San Marcelino with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 7th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s off to Kataoka, Shimushu abort the mission when all aircraft accidentally drop bombs prior to the bombing run. 4 B-25s weather abort.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 P-51s knock out a bridge at Hengshan; 34 P-40s hit river, road, and rail traffic from Kweiyi to Hengshan, from Chiuchiang to Wuhu, from Siaokan southward, in the area S of Tsinan, and N of Tehsien, and from Wan Mai-Lo, Burma to Luang Prabang, French Indochina. 2 fighter-bombers hit the warehouse area at Kweihsien, China.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown. Mission 34: 67 B-29s are dispatched to hit Saigon, French Indochina; 44 bomb the primary target (11 drop prematurely and 33 hit a residential section), 19 hit Pnom Penh, a target of opportunity, and 2 bomb the last resort target, the marshalling yard at Martaban, Burma; they claim 0-0-1 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 35: 64 B-29s are dispatched to hit the Rama VI bridge at Bangkok, 58 bomb and effect the collapse of most of middle span of the bridge (this is the 3d strike at this target) and destroy the NE approach; 1 B-29 bombs the Martaban, Burma marshalling yard; no B-29s are lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-25s attack tanks and troops at Man Namman; 50 P-47s support forces preparing to cross the Shweli River in the Myitson area; 40+ P-47s and P-40s attack troops and supply areas at Nawngkalio, Man Li, Hsunkwe, Nawnghkio, Loi Hkam, Panghsapye, Na-lang, Wingnang, and Pang Eng Hkye. 464 transport sorties are flown to advanced bases and frontline areas. In India, the 5th and 6th Fighter Squadrons (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, move from Fenny and Asansol respectfully to Hay with P-47s; the detachment of the 127th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Cox's Bazar with UC-64s and L-5s returns to base at Kalaikunda; and the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron(Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, moves from Kalaikunda to Palel with C-47s. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 6 B-24s from Saipan bomb the town of Okimura on Haha Jima ; 8 B-24s hit AA positions and radio and radar installations on Iwo Jima, while 2 others bomb the airfield in Woleai. From Angaur Airfield 20 B-24s bomb Silay and Talisay Airfields on Negros and 1 bombs Opon Airfield. 9 B-24s on snooper raids from Saipan duringthe night of 7/8 Feb, bomb Iwo Jima airfields.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s, with P-38 support hit targets of opportunity at Heito Airfield and other points (after weather prevents the bombing of Takao) and B-25s, with P-51 cover, fly several sweeps, claiming a sub sunk, a tanker set afire, a large motor launch sunk, other shipping damaged, and several vehicles and an airplane destroyed. On Luzon , A-20s, supporting ground operations, attack the hills W of Clark Field. B-24s hit Bago and Mandaue on Negros. In Borneo, other B-24s bomb Tawau and-in another mission Miri Airfield, Tutong oil refinery pump station and power house. The 341st Fighter Squadron, 348th FG, moves from Tanauan to San Marcelino with P-47s.

PHILLIPINES: General Douglas MacArthur enters Manila, Luzon, Philippine Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 8th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 4 B-25s abort a mission to the Masugawa River when unable to identify the target.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 P-51s knock out a bridge at Shihtangchung and blast a bridge approach at Changsha; 9 other fighters knock out another bridge N of Changsha; 4 fighters hit railroad targets of opportunity from Linfen to Yutze to Shihkiachwang and bomb Tsinan Airfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): In India, HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) moves from Kharagpur to Hijli Base Area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 72 P-47s support ground forces in the Myitson area; 37 P-47s and P-38s hit troops, supply areas, ammunition dumps, and targets of opportunity at Namsaw, Hsunkwe, Loi-Kong, Nawng-un, Hsipaw, Panghai, and Kongnio, and bomb a village near Pangkawn. Transports fly 581 sorties carrying men and supplies to forward bases and dropping supplies to frontline areas. The 155th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India with UC-64s and L-5s, sends a detachment to operate from various bases in Burma.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 20 B-24s from Guam bomb radar and radio installations and AA defenses on Iwo Jima in the afternoon; during the night of 8/9 Feb, 10 B-24s fly single-plane snooper strikes against Iwo Jima airfields.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 27: 30 of 31 B-29s from the Mariana bomb Airfield Number 1 on Moen in Truk Atoll

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, B-24s bomb the town of Mariveles on Bataan Peninsula and B-25s sink or damage several small vessels along the E coast and hit Legaspi Airfield. B-24s bomb Manggar and Sepinggang Airfields. Units moving to San Marcelino: HQ 309th Bombardment Wing from Owi, and the 421st Night Fighter Squadron, 86th Fighter Wing, from Tacloban, with P-38s and P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 9th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 fighters hit rail bridges in the Kiyang and Lukou areas, damaging 1 bridge; several trucks are strafed and destroyed; 3 fighters on a railroad sweep destroy several locomotives between Peking and Sinsiang; several other fighters bomb railroad yards at Kaifeng and the airfield at Sinsiang; Chinese-American Composite Wing (CACW) fighters make a surprise strike at Tsingtao Airfield, and claim about 100 aircraft destroyed and damaged, and also destroy several nearby locomotives.

BURMA: Indian troops complete the capture of Ramree Island, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s damage a bridge at Tonglau and destroy 1 bridge and damage another at Ke-hsi Mansam; 2 others pound trucks, gun positions, and buildings during a road sweep from Hsipaw to Loilem to Lashio; 9 P-47s knock out a bridge at Bawgyo and damage another at Inailong; 22 P-47s support ground forces in the Myitson area; troops, supplies, and communications are attacked at Tangtong, Man Mau, Se-u, Mansam, Panghai, Na-lang, and Man hpat by 40+ fighter-bombers. 479 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA: Seventh Air Force: 22 B-24s from Guam and Saipan bomb airfields, defense and radar-radio installations and AA positions on Iwo Jima; during the night of 9/10 Feb, 11 more B-24s from Saipan make separate strikes against airfields and AA defenses. HQ 21st Fighter Group departs Hawaii for Iwo Jima. VI Air Service Area Command: The 311th Troop Carrier Squadron arrives at Kahuku, Hawaii from the U.S. with C-47s (the squadron will perform aerial transportation in the C and W Pacific, Feb-2 Sep 45).

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 28: 29 XXI Bomber Command B-29s hit Moen for the second consecutive day, bombing airfield number 2.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s fly morning and afternoon raids against Corregidor gun positions; A-20s also hit Corregidor; Mariveles and the S part of Bataan Peninsula are pounded by B-24s and A-20s throughout the morning and afternoon; B-25s and P-51s hit shipping near Legaspi and in San Miguel Bay and destroy buildings at San Fernando on Negros . In support of ground forces, A-24s and P-40s over Balete Pass area attack bridges and roads. The 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Thirteenth AF, based at Morotai with B-25s and F-5s, sends a detachment to operate from Dulag. The 421st Night Fighter Squadron, 86th Fighter Wing, based at San Marcelino, with P-38s and P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Tacloban.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 10th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, HQ 308th Bombardment Group moves from Kunming to Hsinching; the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Chanyi with F-5s, sends a flight to operate from Chengkung (another flight is at Chihkiang).

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 B-25s destroy the Laihka Bridge; 4 others hit the Namsang Bridge, with poor results; 9 P-47s knock out approaches to the Pa-mao Bridge while 8 others destroy half of the bridge at Inailong; 15 P-47s support ground forces in the Mongmit area, concentrating on Japanese positions S of Myitson; 76 fighter-bombers attack troops and supply areas at Panglong, Namsangsok, Namtu, Kutkai, Mong Yaw, Mongmit, Ho-mong, Man Pwe, Namsam, and Loiya. Again transports fly 500+ sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 Guam based B-24s bomb Okimura on Haha Jima. Lost is B-24L 44-41465; 6 P-38s escort a photo mission and fly fighter a sweep over Iwo Jima. 17 B-24s from Guam, with P-38 escort, pound Iwo Jima in the late afternoon, and 9 more make single bomber harassment strikes on the during the night of 10/11 Feb.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 29: 118 B-29s from the Mariana are dispatched to hit the Nakajima aircraft plant at Ota, Japan; 84 hit the primary target and 14 hit other targets; they claim 21-15-26 Japanese aircraft; 12 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Brigadier General Frederick H Smith Jr becomes Commanding General V Fighter Command. On Luzon, B-24s again blast Japanese gun positions while P-51s and P-38s, supporting ground forces hit communications targets in the Bayambang-Santa Fe area, while B-25s in the area blast villages where vehicles are hidden; B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers completely saturate the S part of Bataan Peninsula with bombs during morning and afternoon attacks, thoroughly pummelling defenses and forces. P-47s on a fighter sweep over Formosa claim 10 aerial victories. HQ 312th BG and the 386th and 387th Bombardment Squadrons move from Tanauan to Mangaldan with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Of 7 B-24s off on an air cover mission for a naval task force, only 3 reach the target.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 17 B-25s hit railroad yards at Sinyang and Lohochai and a locomotive foundry at Hsuchang; 23 P-47s pound Hankow Airfield; 8 fighters hit Anyang Airfield and Pinghan railroad targets of opportunity; B-24s claim 2 cargo vessels sunk in the S China Sea.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 36: 56 of 59 B-29s bomb storage dumps around Rangoon; they claim 0-0-3 Japanese aircraft; no B-29s are lost; the mission is flown in conjunction with B-24s of the Eastern Air Command's Strategic AF which also hit the target.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 11 B-25s bomb troops and supplies at Loilem; 22 P-47s support ground forces in the Mongmit area, hitting buildings at Nabu and Japanese positions S of Myitson; 100+ fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations, supplies, ammunition dumps, gun positions, and targets of opportunity at several locations including Pangsang, Taung-gaing, Panghsapye, Nampok, Byaungbyan, Manai, Kutkai, Mongmit, Namun, and Pangmakhe-leng. Transports complete 503 sorties to forward bases and over frontline areas (dropping supplies).

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 21 B-24s from Saipan operating in 2 separate forces, bomb airfields and defenses on Iwo Jima; 3 others, on armed reconnaissance, bomb Marcus. 25 B-24s based on Angaur Airfield bomb Corregidor. During the night of 11/12 Feb, 10 B-24s from Saipan fly individual harassment strikes against Iwo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 30: 9 B-29s from the Mariana carry out a reconnaissance mission for the US Navy; 1 returns early; the area covers 135-OOE to 148-OOE to 30-OON.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack Corregidor almost continuously throughout the day; fighter-bombers support ground forces blasting numerous targets from Cauringan to Taytay and at Wawa, Montalban, Antipolo, and Marikina. P-47s blast a train NE of Heito, Formosa. B-24s fly a light strike against Bago on Negros . The 388th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons, 312th BG, move from San Jose to Mangaldan with A-20s. 

RUSSIA: At the Yalta Conference, President Roosevelt, Marshal Stalin and the British prime minister Winston Churchill, the leaders of the "Big Three" Allied powers, today spelt out the decisions reached in a week's conference here. They have decided to divide Germany into four zones of occupation, one for each of the Big Three and a fourth for France. A conference will be held in San Francisco in April to prepare the charter of a new United Nations organization. 
Agreement was reached on new governments for Poland and Yugoslavia. The Soviet-backed Lublin government for Poland would include members from London, and the partisan leader, Marshal Tito, would join Ivan Subasich, the royalist prime minister, in the Yugoslav government. Other agreements are being kept a little quieter: Stalin is to declare war on Japan within two months of the end of the war in Europe, and changes to the Polish borders will in effect move the country westwards, enabling the Russians to annex areas in the east. The conference was held in a former czarist palace overlooking the Black Sea, beautiful but plagued with bedbugs


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 12th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): B-25s cancel a cover mission for a naval force because of weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 P-51s destroy 6 locomotives between Suchow and Pengpu and strafe the Nanking and Suchow airfields; other fighters claim at least 10 more locomotives destroyed in areas S of the Yellow River; P-40s bomb troops in the Hsiangcheng area and hit trains on the Pinghan railroad; HQ 81st Fighter Group and the 92d Fighter Squadron move from Kwanghan to Fungwansham with P-47s.

BURMA: The 20th Indian Division takes a bridgehead over the Irrawaddy River west of Mandalay.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 23 P-47s support ground forces hitting NE of Nabu and bombing mortar positions S of Myitson; 4 others support forces at Loiya; 3 P-47s severely damage a bridge at Pa-mao; 60+ P-47s and P-38s pound supply areas, troops, tanks, and trucks at various locations including Hu-kawt, Kongtap, Namtu, Namta-gun, Mongmit, Loingu, and Tonsing. 520 transport sorties are flown to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 9 Guam based B-24s pound Chichi Jima naval installations while 19 bomb airfields and defenses on Iwo Jima; during the night of 12/13 Feb, 8 B-24s from Guam fly single bomber harassment strikes against both Iwo and Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown. Mission 31: 21 B-29s from the Mariana bomb heavy AA sites on Iwo Jima in preparation for the amphibious invasion of the on 19 Feb; no losses. Mission 32: 10 B-29s fly a reconnaissance mission for the US Navy covering from 135-00E to 148-00E and to 30-00N; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue to pound Corregidor; A-20s sweeping S Bataan Peninsula, sink about 30 barges loaded with troops, ammunition, and supplies; throughout the day B-25s and fighters directly support ground forces on the Bataan Peninsula and from Lingayen Gulf area to Nichols Field. The 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, based on Middelburg with P-38s, begins operating from Morotai. The 498th, 499th, 500th and 501st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), move from Tacloban to San Marcelino with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 13th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, fighters sweep the railroad from Sinyang to Hsuchang, bomb the approach to a Hsuchang bridge, and strafe Sinyang and Ichang Airfields; B-25s bomb a foundry at Hsuchang

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, troop concentrations, supply areas, and targets of opportunity are pounded by 70 fighter-bombers at several locations including Kongpaw, Namtu, Kyao-hpak, Laihka, Kon-wet, Mong Pa, Hkom-nio, and Naung-lang; 19 fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Mongmit-Myitson area; 16 fighter-bombers knock out the approach to the main bridge and damage the bypass bridge at Hay-ti. 477 air supply sorties are flown by transports throughout the day. In India, the 1st and 2d Fighter Squadrons (Commando) move from Kalaikunda to Cox's Bazar with P-51s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 25 B-24s from Saipan fly two strikes against Iwo Jima, while 10 others hit Haha Jima ; during the night of 13/14 Feb, 5 B-24s, flying individual harassment strikes, bomb Iwo Jima at intervals over an 8-hour period.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue to pound Corregidor as a large segment of B-24s attack the main coastal guns and score direct hits on several batteries; B-24s bomb Mariveles on Bataan Peninsula while A-20s and P-47s bomb and strafe targets of opportunity throughout the S part of Bataan Peninsula; B-25s and fighters attack small shipping during sweeps of E and N coasts. B-25s, with fighter support, hit Kagi Airfield on Formosa. HQ 345th BG (Medium), moves from Tacloban to San Marcelino. The 339th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, based on Middelburg with P-38s, begins operating from Morotai.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 14th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s bomb and photograph Suribachi Airfield on Paramushiru , Kurile (the secondary target).

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, P-47s bomb Kaifeng Airfield and P-51s hit Shihkiachwang Airfield, destroying several parked aircraft; the
P-51s afterwards blast 7 locomotives between Puchou and Sinsiang; other fighters destroy 7 more locomotives between Sinyang and Hsuchang, bomb the railroad yards at Lohochai, and destroy a fuel dump at Hsiangcheng.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s attack vehicles along roads from Lashio to Takaw to Hopong; 7 P-47s strafe Laihka Airfield; bad weather cancels other scheduled offensive missions. Transports continue to operate despite the weather, completing 520 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 17 Guam based B-24s pound defenses and radar and radio installations on Iwo Jima at midday; during the night of 14/15 Feb, 5 more B-24s, flying individual snooper missions bomb Iwo Jima Airfield and AA positions while 4 in separate strikes hit Susaki Airfield on Chichi Jima .

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 33: 6 B-29s from the Mariana again carry out a reconnaissance mission for the US Navy, covering the area northward from the base line at 28-02N 145-55E to 28-44N 148-OOE.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s continue to bomb Corregidor, concentrating on the dock area and gun positions; other B-24s bomb Mariveles on Bataan Peninsula and B-25s bomb the airfield at Tuguegarao; B-25s and fighters provide excellent support for ground forces, blasting guns and troops W of Clark Field, N of Marikina airfield, and N of Montalban; A-20s pound the general area of S Bataan. On Mindanao , B-25s bomb barges at Zamboanga and P-38s bomb Matina Airfield. Fighters on armed reconnaissance strafe airfields on Negros and Cebu . A few B-25s bomb Kagi Airfield on Formosa and nearby targets of opportunity. HQ 54th Troop Carrier Wing moves from Biak , New Guinea to Leyte . The 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command (attached to XIII Bomber Command) moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Morotai with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s (the detachment operating from Middelburg also moves to Morotai).


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feb 15th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 fighter-bombers attack railroad targets at Saiping, in the Hankow area, N of Sinantien, between Hsuchang and Loyang, and along the Yangtze River from Wuhu to Hankow; the 27th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Yunnani to Chengkung with C-47s; the 528th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, based at Shwangliu with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Hsian.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s hit buildings, troops, and other targets of opportunity during a sweep from Lashio to Loilem and along the road E and W from Loilem; 20 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Mongmit-Myitson area; a bridge at Hay-ti is knocked out by 6 P-47s; 56 P-47s attack troops, town areas, and supplies at Paukmyaing, Nam-hpuktok, Namtoi, and Namhu-tau and 8 P-47s hit the Li-lu ferry area. Large-scale transport operations continue; 511 sorties are flown to forward areas.

VI Air Service Area Command: The 311th Troop Carrier Squadron, VI Air Service Area Command, moves from Kahuku to Bellows Field with C-47s. 

Seventh Air Force: 24 B-24s from Saipan in two separate strikes, bomb Iwo Jima airfields and AA defenses; 12 others hit the airfield on Chichi Jima; 4 B-24s from Guam, escorting photo aircraft bomb airfields on Param and Moen; 5 B-24s fly night harassment raids against Iwo Jima and Chichi Jima
USN - The first carrier plane strikes take place on Tokyo. The pre-invasion offensive begins on Iwo Jima. Lost on a training flight is SBD-5 piloted by Battenfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 34: 117 B-29s from the Mariana are dispatched to hit the Mitsubishi aircraft engine works at Nagoya, Japan; 33 hit the primary; 68 hit targets of last resort and targets of opportunity, 54 of them bombing Hamamatsu; they claim 7-8-23 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s attack bridges in the S part of Formosa. B-24s again blast Corregidor with A-20s and fighter-bombers bombing and strafing its few remaining gun positions; fighter-bombers hit Caballo and fighter-bombers, B-25s, and A-20s hit Bataan Peninsula all day; also hit are troops and gun positions in the Ft William McKinley area and airfields at Tuguegarao and Echague. The 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak , New Guinea to Tanauan, Leyte with C-46s.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 16th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 33 fighter-bombers attack airfields in the Nanking area, railroad yards at Hsuchang and Tungpu, and hit rail and river traffic from Wuhu to Hankow, in the Sinsiang area, and in French Indochina, the Luang Prabang area, and from Muong Soui to the Mekong River.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s bomb troops, storage areas, and vehicles during offensive reconnaissance along roads S of Lashio and from Hsenwi to Loilem; 31 P-47s support ground forces in the Myitson area; about 160 fighter-bombers attack town areas, troop concentrations, artillery positions, transportation targets, and general targets of opportunity at Namtu, Wengkau, Hsipaw, Namhsawng-hawng, Hunhla, Mong Yai, Sinkin, Panghung, Hatka, Na-kyeh, and Panglong and similar targets at Kyawngsu, Kunsanlek, Namloi, Man-kyawng, Tonsing, Sam-Lau, and Mong Li. Transports fly 632 sorties delivering men and supplies to forward bases and dropping supplies to frontline troops.

USN - First carrier strike mission over Tokyo. 

MALAYA - One B-29 was shot down over Singapore.

PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Army Air Forces, Pacific Ocean Area) VI Air Service Area Command: The 316th Troop Carrier Squadron, VI Air Service Area Command, moves from Kahuku to Bellows Field with C-47s. Seventh Air Force: 2 Guam -based B-24s on an armed reconnaissance flight bomb Marcus in the N Pacific. 42 sent against Iwo Jima are recalled due to total cloud cover over the target. During the night of 16/17 Feb, 4 Guam-based B-24s, striking separately, hit Susaki Airfield on Chichi Jima .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fighters attack vehicles and trains in the S part of Formosa. On Luzon , 120+ A-20s and B-24s pound Corregidor during the early daylight hours; amphibious and airborne landings follow and the paratroops soon link up with the beachhead; A-20s and fighter-bombers also bomb nearby Caballo ; B-25s support ground forces in the Mariveles area, hit facilities at Baguio and Santa Fe, and bomb Camalaniugan Airfield. P-38s hit Likanan and Matina Airfields on Mindanao and B-24s pound Kendari Airfield.

PHILLIPINES: Corregidor Island, in Manila Bay, is attacked. One battalion is air dropped and one battalion lands from the sea.

IWO JIMA: USN surface warships and aircraft of Task Group 52.2 plus 42 Seventh Air Force B-24s scheduled to open the bombardment against Iwo Jima. However, the weather is poor and the B-24s are recalled and attacks by carrier-based Eastern Aircraft TBM Avengers are hindered.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 17th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s provide air coverage for a naval task force en route to Paramushiru .

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 30 B-25s bomb Linfen and Yuncheng; a single B-25 hits railroad targets of opportunity from Hengyang to Lingling; 27 P-40s and P-51s attack animal transport, barracks, railroad targets, and the town area at Puchi; 16 P-47s hit the Hankow-Wuchang area; 37 other fighter-bombers attack railroad yards and targets of opportunity and road and river traffic near Tsinan, Changsha, and Kweiyi, and at Sinyang, Linfen, and Lung Hai.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 14 P-47s support ground forces in the Mongmit-Myitson area; 140+ fighter-bombers strike at troop concentrations, supply points, transport, animal concentrations, tanks, and arms and ammunition stores are pounded in N Burma including at Hko-lawng, Hai-pu, Na-kyeh, Man Sang, Samlan, Hkummanmao, Mong Lang, Na-leng, Honwo, and Loi-pyek; and 10 B-25s bomb troops and supplies at Hai-hseng. 603 transport sorties are flown. The detachment of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Chanyi, China with F-7s returns to base at Guskhara.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 42 B-24s from Saipan blast defense installations and a bivouac area on Iwo Jima; 3 others, on an armed reconnaissance flight, bomb Marcus; 3 B-24s from Guam escorting a photo plane over Truk Atoll bomb Param, Uman, and Eten at Truk Lagoon. 5 B-24s from Saipan fly individual snooper strikes during the night of 17/18 Feb, against Chichi Jima. The air echelon of the 548th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command, begins operating from Saipan with P-61s (ground echelon is enroute from Hawaii to Iwo Jima).

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 35: 8 of 9 B-29s from Saipan bomb the submarine pens on Dublon, Truk Atoll without loss.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, with fighter support attack the airfield, railroad yard, and aluminum plant at Takao, Formosa. On Luzon , A-20s support ground forces in the Mariveles area and hit caves and dugouts in hills W of Ft Stotsenburg; A-20s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers attack Tuguegarao and the coastal town of San Fernando. B-24s pound Miri Airfield in Borneo. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group moves from Biak to San Jose, Mindoro.

JAPAN: In Japan, aircraft from Task Force 58 (TF 58) under Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher bomb airfields, aircraft factories, and shipping in the Tokyo area.

IWO JIMA: Off Iwo Jima in the Bonin Islands, fire support ships, minesweeping units, and underwater demolition teams (UDT) arrive and encounter fire from shore batteries. UDT reconnaissance discloses that no underwater obstacles exist, and that the surf and beach conditions are suitable for landings. Infantry landing craft (gunboat) USS LCI(G)-474 is sunk by shore battery, while supporting UDT operations. Japanese guns also account for damage to the battleship USS Tennessee; heavy cruiser USS Pensacola and destroyer USS Leutze (DD-481); as well as to infantry landing craft (gunboats) USS LCI(G)-346, USS LCI(G)-348, USS LCI(G)-438, USS LCI(G)-441, USS LCI(G)-449, USS LCI(G)-450, USS LCI(G)-457, USS LCI(G)-466, USS LCI(G)-469, USS LCI(G)-471, and USS LCI(G)-473. On board the damaged USS LCI(G)-449, her commanding officer, Lieutenant Rufus G. Herring, although badly wounded, cons his crippled ship himself, maintaining her position in support of the unfolding UDT operations until she is able to move to safety. For his heroism, Herring is awarded the Medal of Honor.
The weather clears and aircraft from the Jeep carriers of TG 52.2 fly 226 sorties against airfield defenses on Iwo Jima. Surface ships bombard the island and 42 Seventh Air Force B-24s bomb from 5,000 feet.

PHILLIPINES: In the Philippines, the light cruisers USS Phoenix and USS Boise, along with three destroyers, provide call-fire support for continuing operations on Corregidor Island in Manila Bay. Light cruiser USS Cleveland and destroyers USS O'Bannon and USS Taylor bombard the Ternate area on the south shore of Manila Bay. 

PACIFIC: In the Pacific, 13 Japanese ships are sunk by USN surface vessels, RN and USN submarines and USAAF and USN aircraft.

HAWAII: In Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, during diving operations in West Loch on the wreckage of tank landing ships (LSTs) sunk in the ammunition explosions in that area in 1944, Boatswain's Mate Second Class Owen F. P. Hammerberg risks his own life to save two fellow divers trapped while tunnelling under a wrecked LST. Although Hammerberg's efforts are successful, he suffers mortal injuries in a cave-in, to which he succumbs 18 hours later. For his heroism, Hammerberg is awarded the Medal of Honor, posthumously.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 18th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s fly cover sorties for a naval force during its approach to Kurabu Cape, Paramushiru.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 25 fighter-bombers attack the Sinyang railroad yards and airfield and targets of opportunity along the Pinghan railroad, at Chiuchiang, in the Nanking area, E of Lohochai, and SE of Hsuchang; 4 B-24s over the S China Sea claim damage on 2 vessels; the 374th, 375th and 425th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 308th Bombardment Group (Heavy), move from Chengkung and Kunming to Kwanghan with B-24s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 B-25s demolish bridges at Namsang and Ke-hsi Mansam; 30+ fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Mongmit-Myitson-Nabu area; 100+ fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations, supplies, vehicles, and other targets immediately in advance of the southward moving battleline. Transports fly 602 sorties to the forward areas.
USN - Task Force 58 fulfills its mission. The complete destruction of the Japanese base at Truk with air attacks.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 36 Guam based B-24s dispatched against Iwo Jima are recalled because of complete cloud cover over the target. 3 others on armed reconnaissance bomb Marcus. During the night of 18/19 Feb, 9 B-24s from Guam individually strike Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 36: 36 Mariana -based B-29s bomb 2 airfields on Moen in Truk Atoll without loss. HQ 39th and 330th Bombardment Groups (Very Heavy) and the 457th, 458th and 459th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) arrive at North Field from the US with B-29s (first mission is 12 Apr).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Takao, Okayama, and Toshien Airfields and P-38s provide support while B-25s and fighters pound communications targets and targets of opportunity throughout Formosa. B-25s and fighters continue to fly numerous missions in support of the ground forces on Luzon. B-24s bomb Labuan Airfield in Borneo.

IWO JIMA: The Bonin Islands (Iwo Jima) receive another carrier raid from US naval forces.
Iwo Jima was located in the Volcano Islands. The Bonin Islands are a group of 27 volcanic islands located about 600 miles S of Tokyo between 26.30 and 27.44N; and 141 and 143E. The largest island is Chichi-shima in the center; other important islands are Haha-Jima, Muko-shima and Yome-shima.
The Volcano Islands are a group of three islands located to the S of the Bonin Islands at 25N, 141E. The three islands are Iwo Jima, Kita Iwo and Minami Iwo.
These attacks against Iwo Jima began on 16 February when the USN and USAAF began the preinvasion bombardment in advance of the Marine landings on 19 February. 

Bad weather again prevails and the aircraft of TG 52.2 only fly 28 sorties againt the Bonins. The Seventh Air Force dispatches 36 B-24s to bomb the island but they are recalled due to weather. Task Force 58 arrives from Japanese waters but too late in the day to bombard the island however, aircraft of TG 58.4 attack Chichi-shima in the Bonin Islands. The aircraft carriers of TG 58.4 are:
USS Cabot with Light Carrier Air Group Twenty Nine (CVLG-29)
USS Langley with CVLG-23)
USS Randolph with Carrier Air Group Twelve (CVG-12)
USS Yorktown with CVG-3
TASK GROUP 52.2 (TG 52.2), the Amphibious Support Carrier Group, consisted of the following escort aircraft carriers (CVEs):
Task Unit 52.2.1 (TU 52.2.1)
USS Natoma Bay (CVE-62) with Composite Squadron Eighty One (VC-81)
USS Petrof Bay (CVE-80) with VC-76
USS Sargent Bay (CVE-83) with VC-79
USS Steamer Bay (CVE-87) with VC-90
USS Wake Island (CVE-65) with Composite Spotting Squadron One (VOC-1)
TU 52.2.2
USS Bismarck Sea (CVE-95) with VC-86
USS Lunga Point (CVE-94) with VC-85
USS Makin Island with (CVE-93) VC-84
TU 50.7.1 (Antisubmarine Hunter-Killer Unit)
USS Anzio (CVE-57) with VC-82
A "typical" VC has 20 Eastern Aircraft FM Wildcats and 12 Eastern Aircraft
TBM Avengers. 

Aircraft from TG 52 only fly 28 sorties against beach defenses on Iwo Jima due to bad weather. Task Force 58 arrives from Japanese waters but they are too late to mount any major attacks but TG 58.4, the carriers Randolph, Yorktown and the light carriers Cabot and Langley, are able to attack Chichi Jima. The only aerial victory is scored by a Fighting Squadron Thirty pilot in Belleau Wood who shoots down a “Nick." 

During the night, several Japanese bombers attack the US Navy's ships offshore and damage a troop transport, a minesweeper and a tug; two men are killed and 31 wounded on the transport; five men are killed and nine wounded on the minesweeper; and 42 men are killed and 29 wounded on the tug.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 19th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile , 6 B-24s fly photo reconnaissance over Shimushu and bomb Kurabu Cape Airfield on Paramushiru ; 6 Japanese fighters intercept; the B-24s claim 4 damaged. 4 B-25s weather-abort a mission to hit targets along the Hayakegawa River.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 P-51s and P-40s blast rail and river traffic at Chiuchiang, Hsuchang, Lung Hai, and Tsinpu.

FORMOSA: Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Koshun, Heito, and Takao Airfields and B-25s and fighters on sweeps attack a large number of targets of opportunity including trains, parked aircraft, buildings, and coastal vessels.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 37: 49 of 59 B-29s bomb the Central Railroad Repair Shops at Kuala Lumpur, some bombing from only 1,000' Four other B-29s hit alternate targets, the Alor Star Airfield, and the marshalling yard at Martaban, Burma; they claim 1-0-7 Japanese aircraft; no B-29s are lost.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 B-25s and 31 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Mongmit-Myitson area; 70+ fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supplies, and villages behind the battleline in C Burma. Heavy transport operations continue. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Shwebo, Burma to Asansol, India with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 44 B-24s from Saipan are sent against Iwo Jima; 14 pound defense positions and bivouac and storage areas little more than an hour before elements of the American landings. 
USMC - US 4th and 5th Marine Divisions make an amphibious landing on the SE coast at 0900 hours; the other 30 B-24s abort because of cloud cover, mechanical trouble, or arrival over target too late to make a bomb run. 26 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Likanan Airfield on Mindanao . During the night of 19/20 Feb, 8 Saipan-based B-24s fly individual heckler strikes over Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 37: 150 B-29s are dispatched to hit the Musashino aircraft plant in Tokyo hoping to draw air reinforcements away from the Iwo Jima invasion; thick clouds completely cover the primary target so 119 bomb the port and urban area of Tokyo; 12 others hit targets of last resort and targets of opportunity; they claim 39-16-37 Japanese aircraft; 6 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Major General Paul B Wurtsmith becomes Commanding General Thirteenth AF. In Formosa, B-24s bomb Koshun, Heito, and Takao Airfields and B-25s and fighters on sweeps attack a large number of targets of opportunity including trains, parked aircraft, buildings, and coastal vessels. In the C Philippine , US Marine Corps (USMC) F4Us under the tactical command of the Thirteenth AF fly napalm strikes against airfields and other targets. On Luzon, fighters, B-25s, and A-20s continue to support ground forces at San Augustin, Carranglen, Balete Pass, and Bataan Peninsula and bomb Japanese-held sectors on Corregidor. B-24s bomb Miri Airfield. Five 494th BG B-24s bomb Licana Airfield, in a raid requested by guerilla forces in the area, that planned to attack immediately after the bombing. 
In Borneo, Far East Air Force B-24s bomb Miri Airfield.

IWO JIMA: Starting at 0640 hours, seven battleships and various other warships lay down the heaviest pre-landing bombardment of WWII. Flying artillery spotting missions are Eastern Aircraft FM Wildcats and TBM Avengers of Composite Spotting Squadron One (VOC-1) in USS Wake Island. Also bombing the area are B-24s of the Seventh Air Force's VII Bomber Command; 44 aircraft are dispatched but due to thick cloud cover, only 14 find targets and release their bomb loads.
Between 0805 and 0815 hours, 24 F4U Corsairs of Marine Fighting Squadron One Hundred Twenty Four and 24 F4Fs of Fighting Squadron Four in USS Essex, mount low-level strafing and rocket attacks on the beaches supporting the V Marine Amphibious Corps which lands at 0900 hours.
During the day, aircraft from Task Groups 58.2 (Hancock, Lexington and San Jacinto) and 58.3 (Bunker Hill, Essex and Cowpens) fly 602 sorties supporting the Marines. Aircraft from the escort aircraft carriers, Task Group 52.2 support the Marines by flying several hundred sorties against Iwo Jima and Chichi Jima.
Between 1900 and 2130 hours, several Japanese bombers based in Japan attacked the US ships. A Night Fighting Squadron Ninety pilot in a Hellcat downs a "Helen," 20 miles from TF 58 at 1926 hours and ship AA fire downs two others

PHILLIPINES, US Army troops covered by USMC aircraft are landed on the northwest coast of Samar and on Capul Island to insure control of San Bernardino Strait.
The Seventh Air Force dispatches 26 B-24s from Angaur Island in the Palau Islands to bomb Likanan Airfield on Mindanao Island.
In the central Philippines, USMC F4U Corsairs under the tactical
command of the Thirteenth Air Force fly napalm strikes against airfields and other targets.
On Luzon, Far East Air Forces fighters, B-25s, and A-20s continue to support ground forces at San Augustin, Carranglen, Balete Pass, and Bataan Peninsula and bomb Japanese-held sectors
on Corregidor Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 20th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 34 P-51s pound locomotives, railroad cars, and other targets of opportunity at Tsingtao and Puchi; about 30 other fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance hit targets of opportunity (mainly rail and river traffic) at scattered locations including Changsha, Lohochai, Tsingtao, Chukiatsi, N of Lingling, and between Siangsiang and Siangtan.
In Formosa, Far East Air Force B-25s and fighters blast the town of Choshu, and also hit railroad yards, vehicles, railway rolling stock, and buildings.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 44 P-47s fly close support strikes in the Mongmit battle sector; 8 support ground forces in the Namhsan area; 13 P-38s severely damage a bridge at Mong Long; nearly 100 P-47s and P-38s pound troop concentrations, supply and ammunition dumps, and general targets of opportunity behind enemy lines. Large-scale transport operations continue. The 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Assansol, India to Shwebo with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 Guam based B-24s on an armed reconnaissance flight bomb Marcus in the N Pacific. During the night of 20/21 Feb, 7 B-24s flying individual raids, bomb the town of Okimura and airfield on Haha Jima. The air echelon of the 549th Night Fighter Squadron begins operating from Saipan with P-61s (ground echelon is enroute from Hawaii to Iwo Jima).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb runways and warehouse at Jesselton Airfield. Buildings at Puerto Princesa and underground installation on Corregidor are pounded. 63 B-25's of the 345th BG and the 38th BG and covered by 32 P-47 's of the 35th FG took off from Clark Field hit Choshu and also hit railroad yards, vehicles, railway rolling stock, and buildings. 
HQ moves from Darwin, Australia to San Jose, Mindoro. The 23d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Morotai to Guiuan Airfield.

PACIFIC: a Japanese destroyer and a merchant cargo ship are sunk by USN submarines. Two other Japanese merchant vessels are sunk by mines. 

PHILLIPINES 63 Far East Air Forces B-24s attack buildings at Puerto Princesa on Palawan Island and underground installation on Corregidor Island in Manila Bay.
US Army troops, covered by USMC aircraft, are landed on Biri Island to insure control of San Bernardino Strait.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 21st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 21 B-25s, supported by 12 P-51s, pound Taiyuan; 2 B-25s and 12 P-40s hit Yoyang; about 100 fighter-
bombers on armed reconnaissance attack troops, trucks, horses, railroad targets, river shipping, and other targets of opportunity at many locations throughout S and E China; the detachment of the 530th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, operating from Hsian with P-51s, returns to base at Kwanghan.

BURMA: Seven days after crossing the Irrawaddy river in Burma, Major General "Punch" Cowan's 17th Indian Division has broken out of the bridgehead and is racing to Meiktila, from Nyaungu, the main Japanese base in central Burma. The success of the crossing owes much to the British deception to persuade Lt-Gen Shihachi Katamura that the main crossing would be to the north of Mandalay. By striking south, Lt-Gen William Slim, the British 14th Army commander, aims to cut off Katamura's 15th Army and destroy it.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s provide close support for ground forces in the Namhsan area; 15 support ground forces in the Mongmit sector; 100+ fighter-bombers strike supply and troop concentrations and make offensive sweeps of roads along the battleline areas. Transports continue to land men and supplies at forward bases and drop supplies to frontline troops. The 127th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India, sends a detachment to operate from Akyab, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

USN - Japanese kamikaze planes sink the escort carrier USS Bismarck Sea CVE-95 and damage the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga. 

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 P-47s from Saipan hit Pagan with napalm. P-38s from Guam escort photo aircraft over Truk Atoll and strafe aircraft on Moen and a wharf on Falas. 3 Guam based B-24s on an armed reconnaissance flight bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific. During the night of 21/22 Feb, 6 B-24s fly individual snooper raids from Guam against Chichi Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, B-24s bomb Japanese positions in the hills W of Ft Stotsenburg, P-47s pound Corregidor and strafe the Bagae-Pilar road and P-40s support ground forces at Marikina, San Mateo, and on Corregidor; and Basco is hit by B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s. In Borneo, B-24s bomb Kudat and Sandakan Airfields while A-20s attack Jesselton Airfield and town. The 528th Bombardment Squadron, 380th BG (Heavy), moves from Darwin, Australia to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s.

PHILLIPINES - American forces bombarded the 40' thick walls of Manila's Intramutros Spanish walled fortress. Inside are fanatical Japanese defenders and civilians, and it is hoped that a hole in the wall can be opened without bombing the historic fortress from the air.
Bataan falls to US troops in the Philippines. Corrigedor Island in Manila Bay and Manila City continue to hold out against the US forces.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 22nd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 fighter-bombers hit villages, tanks, and trucks from Hsiangcheng to Hsuchang, attack railroad traffic around Sinsiang and Linfen, hit river craft, trucks, and troops in the Chiuchiang area, and claim 1 freighter sunk on the Yangtze River between Hankow and Nanking; a single B-25 attacks convoys in the Siang-Chiang Valley near Hengyang.

BURMA: British troops land near Kangaw, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 29 P-47s support ground forces in the Namhsan area; 11 closely support forces in the Mongmit sector;
about 100 fighter-bombers attack troop concentrations, gun positions, supply points, trucks, and animal transport in the battle areas and behind enemy lines. Transports complete 600+ sorties to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Guam bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific. During the night of 22/23 Feb, 6 B-24s fly individual harassment strikes against Susaki Airfield and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, 100 B-24s hit troop concentrations NW of Ft Stotsenburg, P-47s pound Corregidor, A-20s hit concentrations at Pugo, SW of Baguio, B-24s bomb supply areas N and W of Baguio while P-51s hit Angin and Marikina. B-24s bomb Tarakan and Labuan Airfields in Borneo. Units moving from New Guinea: HQ 42d BG (Medium) Sansapor to Morotai [the group's 75th and 100th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) remain at Sansapor but begins operating from Morotai with B-25s]; HQ 347th FG and the 67th and 339th Fighter Squadrons from Middelburg to San Jose, Mindoro with P-38s (the 67th and 339th are operating from Morotai).

PHILLIPINES: An estimated 2,000 Japanese soldiers commit suicide by blowing up a vast ammunition dump on Corregidor, PI.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 23rd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 29 B-24s and 22 fighters scheduled to attack Shihkiachwang abort because of bad weather; 8 P-51s hit railroad targets of opportunity near Siaokan and attack river traffic from Nanking to Hankow; 5 B-24s sweep Gulf of Tonkin and S China Sea, damaging 1 vessel; 4 P-40s attack targets of opportunity in the Kaifeng area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-47s support ground forces in the Mongmit sector and near Lashio, hitting a Japanese concentration; 12 B-25s and 120+ fighter-bombers continue pounding troop concentrations, supply areas, road traffic, and ammunition dumps in the frontline areas and behind enemy lines. A large transport effort completes 655 sorties.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 26 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb San Roque Airfield. 2 P-47s fromm Saipan on armed reconnaissance strafe Pagan. On the night of 23/24 Feb, 7 B-24s from Guam fly snooper raids against the airfield on Cbichi Jima and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima. 

PACIFIC: The British Pacific Fleet, renamed Task Force 57, sails From the Caroline Islands for Okinawa.
Off the coast of Indochina: USS Flounder and USS Hoe collide. Both submarines will survive and become the only known instance in which 2 submarines collied while underwater during WWII.

IWO JIMA - US Marines raise the US flag on the summit of Mount Suribachi on Iwo Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Strikes supporting ground forces continue throughout the battle zones on Luzon. In Borneo, P-47s hit Jesselton Airfield while B-24s bomb Sandakan, Lahat Datu, and Miri Airfields. In French Indochina, B-25s on shipping sweeps bomb vessels in Phan Rang harbor and hit a small convoy SW of Camranh Bay. The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag, ceases operating from Tacloban, Leyte with F-7s. The 68th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, moves from Middelburg to San Jose Mindoro with P-38s. The 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), based at Sansapor begins operating from Morotai with B-25s.

IWO JIMA: Mt. Suribachi on Iwo Jima is captured. The flag raising atop Mt. Suribachi is pictured around the world. Inspite of the capture of this extinct volcano, the fight for the island continues.
This picture became the model of the statue commemerating the event built after the war in Washington, DC.
US Secretary of the Navy Forrestal is quoted as saying: "This picture will assure the existance of the US Marine Corps."
Amplifying the Above:
After four days of exceptionally fierce fighting that has cost 2,500 American lives, US marines today managed to raise the Stars and Stripes on top of Mount Suribachi, the vantage point controlling the southern end of Iwo Jima.
The event was greeted with shouts and whistles from below as the 30,000 men of the 4th and 5th Marine Divisions were able to raise their heads. They had been pinned down flat on their bellies by intense enemy artillery since landing on this barren volcanic rock of an island. The flag was raised at 10.20 am today by a group from the 28th Regimental Combat Team of the 5th Marines, using a discarded drainpipe for a flagpole. Shortly afterwards several Japanese soldiers emerged from hidden tunnels. They were killed by the marines, who had clawed and fought their way up the 550-foot summit.
But the fight for Iwo Jima, just four miles by two in size, is not over yet. Despite the Americam capture of one airfield on the first day, two more are still held by the Japanese. They are just as keenly aware as the Americans of Iwo's strategic value as a stepping stone for intensifying the B-29 bombings of Japan. Prior to Iwo's invasion, Japan's military chiefs in Tokyo - 650 miles away - even contemplated how much explosive it would take to sink the island into the sea. Instead it opted for Iwo's 21,000 defenders to be dug into an elaborate 11-mile network of caves and tunnels that has already survived 75 days of aerial bombardment and a three-day naval softening-up bombardment in which 40,000 shells were fired.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 24th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s on a shipping sweep attack the Hayakegawa River in the Kurile ; returning, the B-25s sight and photograph a Japanese bomb-carrying balloon.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24s on individual sweeps over the S China Sea and Gulf of Tonkin claim 4 vessels sunk.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 38: In an all-incendiary attack, 105 of 116 B-29s hit the Empire Dock area at Singapore, Malayan States, burning out about 40 per cent of the warehouse area; 1 B-29 is lost; this is the last 100-aircraft strike by the XX Bomber Command. HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) and HQ 468th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) begin a movement from the Hijli Base Area and Kharagpur respectively to the Marianas. Japanese report: Penang and Singapore were attacked, one B-29 was smoked on left wing and was last seen heading to Malacca Strait, it will not make it.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-47s in close support of the ground forces near Lashio pound vehicle and a troop concentration; 12 B-25s and about 125 fighter-bombers strike against targets immediately behind the lines, hitting troops, supply areas, occupied towns and villages, vehicles, and general targets of opportunity. Transports complete 600 sorties carrying men and supplies to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 28 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Ising on Mindanao . 3 B-24s on armed reconnaissance from Guam bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific. During the night of 24/25 Feb, 5 B-24s out of Guam fly individual snooper strikes against the airfield on Chichi Jima and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima .

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, strikes in support of ground forces continue, especially W of Ft Stotsenburg; fighter-bombers attack forces holding out on Corregidor; B-24s bomb Sepinggaiig and Manggar Airfields. B-25s sweep off the China coast, bombing the naval base at Ryukyu-Sho, Formosa. The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag begins operating from San Jose with F-7s. The 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), based at Sansapor begins operating from Morotai with B-25s.
IWO JIMA: The second airfield is captured on Iwo Jima.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 25th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s, supported by 5 P-40s, hit sampans and buildings in the Puchi area; 3 B-25s and 19 P-40s pound the Isuho ferry and attack river and road traffic from Siangtan to Hengyang; a single B-25 bombs truck convoys S of Hengyang; 4 B-24s over the Gulf of Tonkin and S China Sea claim damaging hits on 2 vessels; 44 P-51s and P-40s hit bridges, river shipping, troop areas, and motor transport at Kweiyi, Paoching, and Siangtan, from Lingling to Hengyang and Leiyang, from Anjen to Chaling, N of Liuchow, and W of Ishan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 40th BG (Very Heavy) begins a movement from Chakulia India to the Marianas.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, in joint operations with the British and Chinese army forces, 16 P-47s support the British 36 Division in the Mongmit sector while 31 P-47s support the Chinese 38th and 50th Divisions near Lashio and Namtu, respectively; a low B-25 strike knocks out a suspension bridge at Namsang; 9 B-25s and 85 fighter-bombers blast troop concentrations, supply areas, road traffic, and general targets of opportunity behind enemy lines. 600+ transport sorties are completed to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Lieutenant General Millard F Harmon, Commanding General AAFPOA and Deputy Commander of the Twentieth AF, is lost near Kwajalein in the Marshall when his aircraft disappears enroute to Washington DC. (On 2 Mar Major General Willis H Hale, AAFPOA deputy commander for operations, assumes Harmon's positions). 9 Guam -based B-24s hit blockhouses, and mortar and rocket-launching positions on the NW part of Iwo Jima ; 8 B-24s, flying separate harassment strikes, pound airfields on Chichi Jima during the night of 25/26 Feb. In Hawaii, HQ 508th Fighter Group and the 466th Fighter Squadron move from Kahuku to Mokuleia with P-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 38: 172 of 229 B-29s carry out a heavy raid on Tokyo and bomb the urban area of Tokyo; 29 others hit alternates and targets of opportunity; this is the XXI Bomber Command's largest mission to date and its first 3-wing strike against Japan as the the 73d and 313th Bombardment Wings (Very Heavy) are joined by the 314th; 3 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb Takao and P-51s hit targets of opportunity along the E coast. B-24s attack troop concentrations on the E side of the Ipo River and pound Japanese positions between Ipo and Osboy. B-24s bomb Tawau and Labuan Airfields in Borneo. HQ 49th FG and the 7th Fighter Squadron move from San Jose to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s.

JAPAN: US Task Force 58 attacks targets in the Tokyo area despite bad weather. Nine USN carrier aircraft are lost, along with four pilots, but the raids destroy 150 Japanese aircraft on the ground plus five small ships. Two aircraft factories are also hit.
Navy and Marine pilots, flying F6F Hellcats and F4U Corsairs respectively, down 46 Japanese aircraft in the air over the Tokyo area; 46 are destroyed between 0850 and 1040 hours and Marine F4U pilots destroy another seven over Tokyo Bay between 0930 and 1015 hours.
Plans for afternoon strikes are canceled at 1215 hours when the weather deteriorates.

PACIFIC: The IJN escort SHONAN is sunk south of Hainan Island by the submarine USS Hoe.
In the Pacific, two USN destroyers sink three guardboats; USN submarines sink a guardboat, two merchant cargo vessels, and an escort vessel; an RN submarine sinks a cargo vessel; and aircraft sink a merchant cargo ship.

PHILLIPINES: In the Philippines, FEAF B-24s attack troop concentrations on the east side
of the Ipo River and bomb Japanese positions between Ipo and Osboy on Luzon.

IWO JIMA: In the Volcano Islands, 9 Guam Island-based Seventh Air Force B-24s hit blockhouses, and mortar and rocket-launching positions on the northwestern part of Iwo Jima Island; 8 B-24s, flying separate harassment strikes, pound airfields on Chichi Jima during the night of 25/26 February.
On Iwo Jima, Motoyama Airfield Number 2 is captured by US Marines and Motoyama Airfield Number 1 is declared operational for emergency use.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Feb 26th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20 B-25s, some with fighter escort, bomb Ishan, Luchai, Siangtan, and hit bridges at Chuchou and Loshan. In French Indochina, 9 B-25s attack bridges, railroad tracks, and heavy port equipment at Ha Trung, along the Chu R, and at Hongay and Haiphong. 70+ fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance over S and E China and N French Indochina attack numerous targets of opportunity including airfields, town areas, and river, rail, and road traffic.

(Twentieth Air Force): HQ 462d BG (Very Heavy) begins a movement from Piardoba, India to the Mariana Islands. Some B-29 bombers were assigned an unescorted photoreconnaissance mission to Singapore. A fighter shot down the B-29 bomber piloted by Capt. James Lyons. Shells from the Japanese plane set the nose section afire, seriously wounded the bombardier, and knocked out the number two engine. Bailing out over the sea when their left burning wing exploded, their approximate location was reported by another B-29 that was following them, air-sea rescue forces were notified, and 20 to 30 hours after the crew bailed out, 5 crews were rescued by a Catalina flying boat while with a good fortune another 4 were rescue by a British submarine HMS Seadog despite the danger of attack by Japanese surface ships. Another 3 crews were lost which included the wounded bombardier. Japanese report: Nine B-29s were badly damaged by our superior defense forces. (Only one B-29 bomber piloted by Capt. James Lyons was shot down, 9 were rescued and another 3 Missing In Action.)

BURMA: Thabuktong, Burma is captured in the drive for Meiktila and Indian troops advance on Mandalay to distract attention from General Slim's main thrust from Pagan.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s support troops of the British 36 Division in the Mongmit area; 8 support the MARS Task Force, a composite Chinese-American force, in the Lashio sector while 16 others fly close support for Chinese 50th Division troops near Namhsam; 8 B-25s on low-level strikes knock out bypass bridges at Mong Pawn and Loi-leng; 80+ fighter-bombers and 4 B-25s continue to attack troops, supplies, road traffic, and other targets immediately behind lines. Again 600+ transport sorties are flown.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 9 B-24s sent from Guam against positions on Iwo Jima are recalled due to cloud cover; 8 B-24s hit Chichi Jima during the night of 26/27 Feb, flying individual harassment strikes. Lost with two Generals aboard: Harmon and Anderson is C-87 41-24174.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s over Formosa hit Takao Airfield while fighters on a sweep strafe railroad targets. B-24s bomb troop concentrations in the Ipo Dam area and support ground forces NE of Manila; A-20s and fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Echague Airfield area, at Ternate, Trinidad, and Antipolo, and hit troops W of Ft Stotsenburg. A-20s, P-38s, and P-47s hit Puerto Princesa and B-25s bomb Zettle Airfield, lost is B-25G "Nancy Jean" 42-64907. B-24s hit Manggar and Sepinggang Airfields. The 9th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from San Jose, Mindoro to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s and the 70th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, moves from Lingayen Airfield to San Jose with P-38s. Lost on an administrative flight is B-24D "Beautiful Betsy" 42-40387.

JAPAN: Carriers of the US strikes by TF 58 are scheduled for the Nagoya area but these are canceled due to bad weather and the carrier force retires to the Okinawa area. 

PACIFIC: The Casablanca-Class escort aircraft carrier USS Salamaua (CVE-96) returns to San Francisco, California for permanent repair. On 13 January, a kamikaze carrying two 250 kg. bombs crash USS Salamaua's flight deck killing 15 and wounding 80+. 

IWO Jima: The US Marines are predicting Allied control of Iwo Jima within days after seizing a second airstrip, Moyotomi No 2, and Hill 382, a strategic artillery post, as fierce fighting continues. "We can expect to take this island in a few more days," said Maj-Gen Holland Smith, the commander of the Pacific Fleet Marine Force. The seizure of the central plateau airfield means that the Marines are no longer fighting uphill and can now fight on a broader front. Alead to the north lie thick defences around Motoyami, behind which there is a third airstrip, still under construction.
General Smith warned his men not to underestimate the task, even though the appallingly high daily US casualty rate is beginning to fall and there are signs that the enemy is short of water. "This fight is the toughest we've run across in 168 years," he said. The US needs Iwo's airfields to provide fighter cover for B-29 raids on Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Feb 27th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s knock out 4 bridges and damage 2 others in N French Indochina. In China, 12 others bomb Ishan and Hwaiyuanchen; 4 B-24s over the Gulf of Tonkin and S China Sea attack shipping, claiming 2 vessels sunk; 19 fighter-bombers hit barracks SW of Ishan, 15 attack Kiungshan Airfield, 12 hit targets of opportunity in the Yoyang area, 23 hit targets of opportunity around Kiyang, and 30 others hit scattered targets of opportunity at other points in S and E China; the 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yangkai with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Peishiyi; the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Chanyi with F-5s, sends a detachment to operate from Laohwangping (another detachment is operating from Chengkung).

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 40: In the Malayan States during the night of 27/28 Feb, 10 of 12 B-29s mine Johore Strait on the E of Singapore and 1 mines Penang harbor. Personnel of the 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) begin shipping out of Calcutta, India for Tinian and Guam , implementing the redeployment orders of the 6 Feb War Department directive; the final shipment arrives in the the Mariana on 6 Jun, completing the transfer of the wing from India without loss of a single life or aircraft.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 18 P-47s closely support ground forces in the Mongmit area; 4 others knock out a small bypass bridge at Hay-ti; about 100 fighter-bombers attack troop concentrations, supplies, gun positions, elephant transport, and road traffic along the battlefronts and behind enemy lines. Transport operations continue on a large-scale as 589 sorties are completed.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 9 Guam based B-24s blast pillboxes, artillery emplacements, blockhouse, and mortar positions on the N part of Iwo Jima. On Mindanao 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Daliao and Libby Airfields. During the night of 27/28 Feb, 9 B-24s, flying snooper strikes out of Guam, bomb airfields, radio stations, and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s, A-20s, and P-38s strike Puerto Princesa in preparation for the following morning's allied amphibious landings. On Luzon , ground support continues on a largescale including a strike on Baguio by P-51s. On Mindanao P-38s and USMC aircraft hit airfields. B-24s bomb Tarakan and Jesselton Airfields. On Formosa, Takao is hit by B-24s while fighters sweep the W coast. Sweeping the China coast, B-25s hit a fleet of junks and sampans near Hong Kong destroying and damaging 25+. The 8th Fighter Squadron, 49th Fighter Group, moves from San Jose to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s and the 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th Fighter Group, moves from Lingayen Airfield to San Jose with P-38s. The 65th and 66th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Morotai with C-46s and C-47s (the squadrons cease operating from Hill Field, Mindoro); and the 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th Fighter Group, moves from Dulag to Clark Field with P-38s (a detachment is operating from San Jose).

PHILIPINES: An official ceremony formally re-establishes the Commonwealth of the Philippines, in Manila.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Feb 28th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s attack targets of opportunity in the Hsiang River Valley while 2 P-51s hit targets of opportunity NE of Hengyang; a single B-24 damages a cargo vessel in the S China Sea; the 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yangkai with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Laowhangpin.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s support forces of the British 36 Division in the Mongmit area; 75 fighter-bombers continueu pounding troop concentrations, supply dumps, and road traffic behind enemy lines. 552 transport sorties are flown, landing men and supplies at forward bases and dropping supplies to frontline troops.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 Guam based B-24s pound Susaki Airfield. 23 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Sasa Airfield. During the night of 28 Feb/1 Mar, 6 B-24s from Guam, flying separate harassment strikes, bomb Susaki Airfield again. The ground echelon of the 548th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command arrives on Iwo Jima from Hawaii (air echelon is operating from Saipan with P-61s).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike Sandakan and Labuan Airfields and B-25s fly a napalm raid against Sanga Sanga Airfield. 22nd BG B-24s bomb Caldera Point and B-25s hit San Roque Airfield. The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Hollandia to Dulag with C-46s and C-47s. The 431st and 433d Fighter Squadrons, 475th FG, move from Dulag to Clark Field with P-38s (they are operating from San Jose). The 530th Bombardment Squadron moves from Darwin, Australia to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

March 1st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s and 5 P-51s pound the S side of Ishan while 17 other P-51s hit the E and W sections of the city; 9 P-51s attack targets of opportunity of Chinchengchiang while 4 others hit troops and road traffic between Chinchengchiang and Hwaiyang. During Mar 45, the detachment of the 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), operating from Laowhangpin with B-25s returns to base at Yangkai; the 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, based at Kunming with P-51s sends a detachment to operate from Liangshan during the month; the 74th Fighter Squadron, 23d FG, based at Luliang with P-51s sends a detachment to operate from Tushan until Aug 45; the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 312th Fighter Wing), moves from Chengtu to Shwantliu with P-61s (a detachment is operating from Hsian); and the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, based at Chengkung with P-38s, sends a detachment to operate from Mentsz while the detachment at Yunnani returns to base.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 444th BG (Very Heavy) begins a movement from Dudhkundi, India to the Marianas.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 27 P-47s support ground forces in the Mogok area; 16 fly close support strikes near Lashio; 14 P-47s damage the approaches of the bypass bridge at Na-lang, but leave the bridge serviceable; about 100 fighter-bombers attack troops, supply areas, communications targets, a ferry landing, and general targets of opportunity along the battlefronts and immediately behind Japanese lines. Large-scale transport operations continue.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): HQ VII Fighter Command is removed from control of Seventh AF and transferred to AAFPOA and moves from Ft Kamehameha, Oahu, Hawaii to Iwo Jima during Mar 45. 7 B-24s from Guam bomb Susaki Airfield; 1 other hits Haha Jima; during the night of 1/2 Mar, 5 B-24s make separate harassment strikes on Susaki Airfield and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb the Takao aluminum plant, Tainan Airfield and nearby satellite field and fighters hit buildings at Keishu and storage tanks, railroad yards, and targets of opportunity. Troops on Corregidor and W of Ft Stotsenburg are hit with napalm. In Borneo, B-24s bomb Tarakan, Labuan, and Manggar Airfields. B-25s hit Zettle Field. HQ Thirteenth AF moves from Morotai , Moluccas s to Leyte , Philippine s and HQ XIII Fighter Command moves from Leyte to Puerto Princesa. HQ 18th FG moves from Lingayen Airfield to San Jose; the 531st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 380th BG (Heavy), moves from Darwin, Australia to San Jose, Mindoro with B-24s. During Mar 45, HQ V Bomber Command and HQ V Fighter Command moves from Mindoro to Clark Field, Luzon.

JAPAN: The US 5th Fleet carriers raid Okinawa. The aircraft of Task Force 58 and Fifth Fleet surface ships bombard several islands in the Ryuku Islands especially Okinawa. At the end of the day, TF 58 retires to Ulithi Atoll in the Caroline Islands. 

U.S.A.: President Roosevelt, back from the Yalta Conference, proclaimed the meeting a success as he addressed a joint session of Congress.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

March 2nd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s on sweeps over the Gulf of Tonkin and the S China Sea claim 2 vessels sunk and 3 damaged.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 41: In the Malayan States, 50 of 64 B-29s dispatched bomb the shop and warehouse area at the naval base in Singapore; 5 others hit alternates on Bukum and at Arang Hill, and at Khao Huakhang, Thailand; they claim 0-1-4 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

BURMA: Naik Fazal Din (b.1921), 10th Baluch Regt., stormed one bunker, then was fatally stabbed by a Japanese officer while charging another. He pushed on, rallying his men brilliantly before collapsing. (Victoria Cross)
Naik Gian Singh (b.1920), 15th Punjab Regt., alone knocked out foxholes and an anti-tank gun, the led his men in clearing a Japanese-held road. (Victoria Cross)

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20+ P-47s fly close support strikes in the Mogok area; 2 B-25s damage ferry slips at Li-lu while 10 others hit bridges at Tonglau, Na-lang, Mong Pawn, and Namsang; 90+ fighter-bombers attack gun positions, troops, supply areas, and highway targets of opportunity in the general battle areas and behind enemy lines. Transports complete 564 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 7 Guam based B-24s make a daylight raid on the airfield on Chichi Jima and 5 more bomb the same airfield and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima during the night of 2/3 Mar. VII Fighter Command: The 78th Fighter Squadron, 15th Fighter Group, arrives on Iwo Jima from Hawaii with P-51s (first mission is 10 Mar).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Matsuyama, Toyohara, Kagi, and Kato Airfields. In Borneo, other B-24s pound Sepinggang and Manggar Airfields and the waterfront area of Sandakan. The 394th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Morotai to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s. The detachment of the 432d Fighter Squadron, 475th FG, operating from San Jose, Mindoro with P-38s, returns to base at Clark Field.

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: The American flag is raised again over Corregidor, with General Douglas MacArthur and members of his staff present. In a speech when he left Corregidor in 1942, MacArthur praised the gallant but futile defence of Corregidor as an inspiration to carry on the struggle until the Allies should fight their way back and vowed to return one day.
On February 16, 1945, elements of the U.S. Sixth Army began the assault on Corregidor, and after furious fighting, MacArthur made good on his promise.

BONIN ISLANDS: Iwo Jima: The second strip on South Field airfield had been graded to 4,000 feet for fighter operations.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

March 3rd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s over the Gulf of Tonkin and the S China Sea attack shipping targets of opportunity, claiming 1 vessel sunk and 3 damaged. In French Indochina, 3 B-25s hit Kep, damaging several locomotives and boxcars and hit a bridge and 12 P-51s hit targets of opportunity between Vinh and Nam Dinh (2 direct hits are scored on the bridge at Minh Koi) while 2 others blast a HQ building in Hanoi. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-38s and P-47s support forces of the Chinese 50th Division near Mansam; 16 support the British 36 Division in the Mogok area; 10 P-47s knock out the Na-lang bridge while 2 B-25s drop delay-action bombs in good pattern around the Loi-leng bridge; 10
B-25s join 80+ fighter-bombers in an attack on troops, supplies, tanks, trucks, gun positions, and transport elephants behind enemy lines, 29 of the fighter-bombers concentrate on the Kankang area. 643 air supply sorties are completed.

MALAYA - One B-29 was shot down, another three damaged while attacking Singapore.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam pound Susaki Airfield in an afternoon strike, and 4 more, flying individual strikes, hit the same target during the night of 3/4 Mar. The 467th and 468th Fighter Squadrons, 508th FG, move from Kahuku to Mokuleai, Hawaii with P-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s pound the Tainan area and Kiirun while fighters hit numerous targets of opportunity and fighter-bombers bomb Koshun Airfield. B-25s bomb San Roque Airfield. B-24s and B-25s attack Zettle Field. Ternate on Samar and Echague and Caballo in Manila Bay are bombed by A-20s. B-25s, aborting a strike against Formosa, bomb the airstrip at Basco.

BOUGAINVILLE: Spotted from the air are two Japanese tanks: Type 89 Chi-Ro Tank #1 and Type 89 Chi-Ro Tank #2 and are attacked for the next three days from the air.

PHILIPINES: Manila: The last pockets of Japanese resistance are cleared, over 20,000 Japanese soldiers have died in the battle for the city.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

March 4th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s on a sea sweep damage a destroyer escort in the S China Sea.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 42: In China during the night of 4/5 Mar, 11 of 12 B-29s, staging from Luliang, mine the confluence of the Hwangpoo and Yangtze Rivers and the Tai-hsing Narrows at Shanghai and 1 B-29s drops mines at Tungting Lake without loss.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 100 fighter-bombers attack troop concentrations, villages, roads, tanks, trucks, animal transport, and supplies along and immediately behind the battlelines running from the SW to NE across C Burma; Meiktila is largely occupied by forces of the Indian 17th Division.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam bomb Susaki Airfield; during the night of 4/5 Mar, 3 B-24s make separate harassment raids on the airfield. Lieutenant General Barney Mc Giles becomes Commanding General of AAFPOA and Deputy Commander of the Twentieth AF.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 39: A B-29 makes an emergency landing on Iwo Jima; this begins a series of over 2,400 such emergency landings on the island. 192 Marianas based B-29s are airborne against Musashino aircraft factory (Musashi) near Tokyo, Japan but heavy clouds prevent bombing the primary; 159 B-29s bomb the secondary target, the urban areas of Tokyo, and 18 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost. This aborted try at Musashino marks the end of XXI Bomber Command's effort to knock out the Japanese aircraft industry by high-altitude, daylight precision bombing. (The indirect effect of causing Japanese industrialists to lose confidence in their supposed immunity from air attacks exceeds the effect of actual bomb damage to the aircraft industry).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s bomb Sasa and Likanan Airfields and the town of Zamboanga. On Luzon, B-24s bomb targets of opportunity in the Cagayan Valley, gun positions, ammunition storage, and targets of opportunity at Antipolo and Wawa, supply dumps and the town area at Bamban, fortifications on Caballo in Manila Bay, and airfields at Aparri and Tuguegarao. The detachments of the 431st and 433d Fighter Squadrons, 475th FG, operating from San Jose, Mindoro with P-38s, return to base at Clark Field, Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2010)

March 5th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 30 B-25s knock out bridges at Phu Xuyen, Thinh Duc, Phu Ly, Ninh Binh, and Phu Lang Thuong and damage a bridge at Kep. In China, 2 B-25s, escorted by 8 P-47s, knock out a bridge at Changtuikuan while 4 bomb Chikhom. 40+ P-51s and P-40s on armed reconnaissance hit road, rail, and river traffic, town areas, and other targets of opportunity in French Indochina, the C Yangtze River area, and elsewhere in S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 50+ P-47s support forces of the British 36 Division in the Mogok sector and forces of the Chinese 50th Division in the Mansam area; 46 P-47s and 12 B-25s hit troop concentrations in the battle areas and attack supply areas, road traffic, and general targets of opportunity behind enemy lines. 664 air supply sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Susaki Airfield is pounded by 11 B-24s from Guam; during the night of 5/6 Mar, 5 more hit the airfield in individual snooper strikes. 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Matina Airfield on Mindanao.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s hit San Roque Airfield. On Luzon , B-24s with fighter support hit troops in the Antipolo area while fighter-bombers dive-bomb San Pablo, hit Fort Drum in Manila Bay, attack troops W of Ft Stotsenburg, and support guerrilla forces NE of Lingayen Gulf. Targets on Formosa are hit by fighters on sweeps and B-24s on armed reconnaissance; the fighter sweeps are especially effective against railroad targets. B-25s hit Zettle Field. HQ 5th BG moves from Morotai to Guiuan Airfield; the 25th Liaison Squadron, FEAF (attached to Thirteenth AF), moves from Biak to Dulag with UC-78s and L-5s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2010)

March 6th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A mission to the Kurile s is cancelled due to inclement weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s bomb Chikhom; about 50 fighter-bombers hit storage, troops, railroad targets, and river and road traffic around Hankow, along the Pinghan railroad, Kaifeng, Suchow, Hsuchang, Changsha, Yoyang, Liuyang, and Hengyang, and on railroads from Liuliho to Chengtung and from Tungpu to Tatung.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 31 P-47s support British 36 Division forces in the Mogok area; 12 B-25s join 60+ fighter-bombers in striking troop concentrations, road traffic, supply and fuel dumps, and other targets in the vicinity of the battlefront and in areas close behind enemy lines. Transport operations continue on a large scale with 663 sorties completed to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam based B-24s again pound Susaki Airfield; 5 more hit the airfield during the night of 6/7 Mar in separate strikes. HQ 15th Fighter Group arrives on Iwo Jima from Hawaii and the air echelon of the 548th Night Fighter Squadron moves from Saipan to Iwo Jima with P-61s (there are now 28 P-51s and 12 P-61s on the Iwo Jima).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s pound San Roque and Zamboanga areas. On Luzon , other B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit the Antipolo area, bomb Balete Pass and Ft Drum and Caballo in Manila Bay and support guerrillas near San Fernando. B-25s and P-38s attack Hainan and considerably damage Samah Airfield. Fighters sweeping over Formosa hit the Koshun area. HQ 347th FG and the 67th, 68th and 339th Fighter Squadrons move from San Jose, Mindoro to Puerto Princesa, Palawan with P-38s (the 67th and 339th are operating from Morotai ); the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, moves from Middelburg , New Guinea to Puerto Princesa, Palawan (the squadron is operating from Morotai with P-38s and P-61s).


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2010)

March 7th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile s; 8 B-25s, dispatched to strike a reported convoy, abort due to weather; so do 8 B-24s after departing on a shipping sweep and a strike on Kataoka, Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s and 9 P-40s blast railroad targets N of Kiaotow; single B-25s hit truck convoys in the Hsiang River Valley, the waterfront at Changsha, and a bridge and other targets of opportunity on the Pinghan railroad; 130+ fighter-bombers attack numerous targets throughout S and E China, concentrating on railroad, road, and river targets in the areas around Nanking, Yoyang, Sintsiang, and Changsha.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30 P-47s support troops of the British 36 Division in the Mogok area; 18 others support elements of the Chinese 50th Division near Mansam; elements of the Chinese 38th Division occupy Lashio; 12 B-25s and 35 fighter-bombers attack road targets, troops,vehicles, and a variety of targets of opportunity immediately behind enemy lines. Transports fly 630 sorties supplying forward areas with men and equipment.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam based B-24s hit Susaki Airfield and the town of Okimura on Haha Jima; 5 more hit Susaki Airfield during the night of 7/8 Mar in individual harassment strikes.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Luzon , B-24s hit the Balete Pass area while A-20s and fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations and gun positions near Antipolo and near San Fernando, NW of Ft Stotsenburg, and in the Bayombong-Solano area and targets of opportunity in the Lake Taal area, the towns of Santa Fe, Lallo and Vigan, and on Caballo in Manila Bay; numerous ground support missions are flown throughout Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2010)

March 8th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 34 B-24s, supported by 21 P-51s, pound Shihkiachwang; 3 B-24s claim a transport sunk in the S China Sea; 16 B-25s and 6 P-40s attack railroad tracks, boxcars, gun positions, sampans, and locomotives, knock out 2 bridges and damage another, and destroy and damage several locomotives at or near Hengshan, Yehhsien, Lohochai, and Chungmow; 140+ fighter-bombers fly armed reconnaissance over wide areas of S and E China, attacking numerous targets of opportunity, mainly river, road, and railroad targets, storage areas, gun positions, and troops, concentrating around Changsha, Changanyi, and a bridge at Puchi.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-47s support the British 36 Division; 40 fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations and supply areas along the battlefront and behind the enemy lines; 39 others sweep roads S of the bomb line, attacking gun positions and other targets of opportunity. Transports fly 554 sorties to advanced bases and over frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 14 B-24s from Guam bomb Susaki Airfield through heavy cloud layers; 5 more B-24s hit the airfield again in 5 individual harassment strikes during the night of 8/9 Mar.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s pound the Zamboanga area on Mindanao . On Luzon , B-24s hit road targets at Balete Pass while A-20s support guerrilla forces in the San Fernando area; fighter-bombers hit fuel dumps, gun positions, and other targets near Angat and Ipo dam and numerous targets of opportunity in the Antipolo area, personnel and storage areas near Baguio, and several targets in the Cagayan Valley (including the town of Caggay, the Dummun River area, and barges at Naguilian). The 6th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group, based on Biak with C-46s, begins operating from Guiuan Airfield; and the 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, based on Morotai with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, sends a detachment to operate from Tacloban, Leyte.

USA: Phyliss M. Daley became the first Black nurse sworn in as a US Navy Ensign. She was a graduate of Lincoln School for Nurses, New York, and was the first of 4 Black Navy nurses to serve on active duty in WW 2.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2010)

March 9th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 3 B-24s fly a negative shipping search.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 32 B-24s, escorted by 5 P-51s, bomb railroad yards at Sinsiang; 15 B-25s and 2 P-40s knock out 2 bridges at Hwaiyuanchen and E of Jungtse, and hit railroad targets and other targets of opportunity at Yehhsien, Chowkiakow, Hsuchang, and E of Junan; 50+ fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance attack railroad targets, river and road traffic, bridges, gun positions, and troops at several locations, particularly around Kweiyi, Hengyang, Nanking, and Sinyang.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s support elements of the Chinese 50th Division near Mansam; 80+ fighter-bombers operating over and behind enemy lines attack trucks, horses and carts, troops, and artillery pieces. 568 air supply sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Guam based B-24s fly a daylight strike on Susaki Airfield while 5 more on single bomber raids, hit the airfield during the night of 9/10 Mar. 24 Angaur Airfield based B-24s pound the town of Zamboanga on Mindanao.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Zamboanga on Mindanao . B-25s, in cooperation with PT boats, attack targets on Basilan , Philippine s. B-24s hit the Ipo area, B-25s and fighter-bombers support ground forces E of Manila Bay, hit Japanese-occupied areas at Mabiga, Lipa Bay, and Ternate, and bomb and strafe targets of opportunity on Caballo in Manila Bay; B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit bridges at Bayombong, the town of Makati, Cabugao, and Cauayan, San Fernando and the Solvec Cove areas on the NW coast, the town of Cauayan, and Aparri Airfield. B-24s pound the dock area at Takao, Formosa.
JAPAN: US B-29s raid Tokyo with 1650 tons of incendiary bombs. This is the first of many fire bombing raids on various Japanese Cities.
This was the XXI Bomber Command's Mission Number 40 flown by the 73d, 313th and 314th Bombardment Wings (Very Heavy). During the night of 9/10 March, 325 B-29s are dispatched from the Mariana Islands to hit the Tokyo urban area; the bombers flew in a stream rather than in bomber formation. The bombers carry neither bomb bay fuel tanks nor guns and ammunition except for the tail turret guns. The bombers departed at sunset and attacked Japan between 0100 and 0300 hours on 10 March; 279 bombers hit the primary target with 1,665 tons of incendiary bombs from an altitute between 4,900 and 9,200 feet. Twenty B-29s hit secondary targets and targets of opportunity. Fourteen B-29s are lost, one to AA, five ditched, one made it back but was scrapped and seven were missing. This is the first of the night fire bomb raids on Japanese cities and results in 15.8 square miles of Tokyo being burned out and an estimated 83,000 Japanese killed.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2010)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s radar-bomb targets at Kataoka on Shimushu, and Suribachi and Kakumabetsu on Paramushiru with unobserved results; 1 fighter is sighted but no attack is made; 2 other B-24s on this mission abort due to weather and mechanical trouble. B-25 missions to the Hayakegawa River and Paramushiru are also cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 32 B-24s blast the railroad yards at Tsanghsien and Tehsien; 10 B-24s and 4 P-40s attack Siangtan and nearby targets of opportunity; 60+ fighter-bombers hit river, road, and railroad targets, gun positions, warehouses, airstrips, and troops around Sinyang, Yiyang, Changsha, Kiyang, Yoyang, Hengyang, Hankow, and Wuchang.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 43: 24 of 29 B-29s bomb the marshalling yard at Kuala Lumpur; 1 of the B-29s drops over half of its bombs at Alor Star Airfield and another attacks a freighter in the channel leading to Port Swettenham. 3 others attack Khao Huakhang, Thailand.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 13 P-47s support forces of the British 36 Division in the Mogok area; 46 P-47s and P-38s sweep the roads S of the bomb line; 49 others hit supply areas behind the enemy lines, attack a bivouac near Nam-yang, and bomb a truck park N of Mong Yai. 537 air supply sorties are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam hit Susaki Airfield which 9 B-24s again hit during the night of 10/11 Mar on separate snooper strikes. 23 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Calarian Airfield on Mindanao.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 40: During the predawn hours, 279 B-29s, of 325 airborne, blast the Tokyo urban area with incendiaries, destroying 267,171 buildings, about one-fourth in the city, killing 83,793 and wounding 40,918 people and destroying 15.8 square miles; this death total is the highest of any single day's action during the war, exceeding the deaths caused by the first atomic bomb on Hiroshima; 20 other B-29s bomb alternates and targets of opportunity; 14 B-29s are lost; the participating B-29s are from the XXI Bomber Command's 73d, 313th, and 314th Bombardment Wings (Very Heavy) the raids are flown at levels ranging from 4,900 to 9,200 feet.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s and B-25s over the Zamboanga Peninsula area bomb the town of Zamboanga, Calarian Airfield, Pangasahan, Port Holland, Kulibato Point, and Sibago. B-24s bomb the Ipo area and Aparri Airfield; B-25s and A-20s support guerrillas near San Fernando and bomb Cabugao; fighter-bombers hit Caballo in Manila Bay, bomb the town of Minanga, hit enemy concentrations at Burgos, near Ft Stotsenburg, in Batangag Province, and at other locations, and attack Teresa. B-24s bomb Kudat and Jesselton Airfields.

VIETNAM: Japan declares Vietnam to be independent. This increases the anti-colonial feeling that would leave the region war-torn for the next quarter century.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 11th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s knock out 1 bridge and hit numerous boxcars at Kep and near Don Met. In China, 5 B-24s over the S China Sea and Gulf of Tonkin claim 1 freighter sunk and another damaged; 10 P-40s and P-51s blast locomotives on the Tsinpu railroad and demolish 3 villages E of Lohochai; the 1st Combat Cargo Group, 1st Combat Cargo Group, based at Hsinching with C-47s, sends a detachment to operate from Liangshan.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 B-25s pound stores, troops, vehicles, and ammunition dumps at Konghsa, Kwai-Kong, Man Kat, and Mong Yai; 4 P-38s knock out a bridge at Mong Tong; 8 P-47s hit troop concentration at Kyaukme; 30+ P-47s hit targets of opportunity during a road sweeps behind enemy lines. Transports fly 547 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 11 B-24s from Guam again hit Susaki Airfield, while 8 more during the night of 11/12 Mar, pound the airfield individually. VII Fighter Command: Iwo Jima based P-51s also bomb Susaki Airfield and strafe Okimura and Kitamura on Haha Jima.
(IJN) Only two P1Ys, instead of the original 24 bombers that departed Japan, reached Ulithi. The Gingas approached Ulithi at high altitude. They dropped tin foil chaff to deceive the American’s radars. then dove and flew in low over the water. The two Gingas flew into Ulithi's anchorage undetected. They wanted one of the large fast carriers. The pilot of the first Ginga radioed "Successful attack!” before crashing. No alert had been sounded. The islets and ships were all well lit, the ships' crews relaxed and movies were being shown. At 2007, a P1Y slammed into the starboard side of the USS RANDOLPH (CV-15), a 27,100-ton TICONDEROGA-class carrier, anchored off Sorlen Islet. The bomber hit aft just below the flight deck, but had so little fuel left in its tanks that it did not burst into flames. The explosion of its bomb destroyed planes in the vicinity of the flight and hangar decks. The RANDOLPH was badly damaged and 26 men were killed and another 105 wounded. The other Ginga mistook Sorlen Islet for another aircraft carrier and plowed into it. The RANDOLPH was repaired locally and returned to action in early April 1945. She served as flagship of Task Force 58 during the latter part of the Okinawa campaign.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 41: Attacking at altitudes ranging from 5,100 to 8,500 feet, 285 of 310 B-29s bomb the Nagoya, Japan urban area with incendiaries during the night of 11/12 Mar destroying 2.05 square miles; 6 others hit a secondary target; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s bomb the Zamboanga area, Mercedes village, and San Roque Airfield and B-25s hit Mercedes, support ground forces near Zamboanga, and in conjunction with PT boats, hit Isabela, Barlak, Taluksangay, and a HQ N of Zamboanga. On Luzon , B-24s hit the Aparri area and support ground forces at Wawa; A-20s and fighter-bombers fly ground support missions and attack supply dumps and numerous targets of opportunity throughout Luzon. On Formosa, fighter-bombers hit Takao and B-24s bomb Mako.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 12th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s knock out the Song Rang bridge in French Indochina; 6 P-51s hit road communications at Hwayuan, China and bomb a building at Ha Coi, French Indochina.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 42: 44 of 49 B-29s hit oil storage facilities on Bukum , Malayan States, and Samboe and Sebarok s, Sumatra; 1 other B-29 bombs Arang Hill, Malayan States; they claim 0-0-1 Japanese aircraft; results are poor.

BURMA: Byotha, Burma falls to the 20th Indian Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 13 B-25s and 35 P-47s hit troop concentrations, supplies, vehicles, and AA guns along the battlefront and behind enemy lines; 66 P-47s hit transportation targets and a bridge during several road sweeps in C Burma; 12 others damage a bypass bridge at Hay-ti. Transports complete 677 sorties delivering men and supplies to advanced bases and dropping supplies to frontline forces. The 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Shwebo to Ondaw, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 16 P-51s bomb and strafe Okimura on Haha Jima. 13 B-24s fly daylight strike against Susaki Airfield; during the night of 12/13 Mar, 8 B-24s hit Susaki Airfield and Okimura. 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield hit a Saragani Bay storage area on Mindanao.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit Mercedes and Malabang on Mindanao. On Luzon , other B-24s bomb Japanese troops near Ipo, B-25s hit supply area at Bangued and troops at Pattao, A-20s and fighter-bombers fly ground forces support missions. fighter-bombers also bomb Calallo. On Formosa B-24s, with P-38 support bomb Takao and Tainan and P-51s also hit Tainan and bomb Jitsugetsu power plants. The 6th Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Tacloban, Leyte with C-47s; the 33d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Guiuan Airfield to Clark Field with B-24s; the 69th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), moves from Sansapor to Puerto Princesa with B-25s (the 69th is operating from Morotai).


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 13th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 B-24s over the Gulf of Tonkin and the S China Sea claim a cargo vessel and a large junk destroyed. 13 P-40s, P-38s, and P-51s destroy a storehouse and damage a compound at Chinchengchiang, China and knock out a bridge and hit machinegun positions and other targets of opportunity at Lang Son, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s support forces of the Chinese 50th Division, hitting Japanese positions along the Namtu River in the Namhsan area; 26 P-38s hit road targets S of the bomb line in C Burma; 12 B-25s attack troop concentrations, supplies, and gun positions behind enemy lines; 4 P-47s hit a wooded area in the British 36 Division battle sector; other fighter-bombers make ineffective bridge strikes. Transports complete 500+ sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 6 B-24s from Guam hit Woleai while 10 others bomb Susaki Airfield; during the night of 13/14 Mar, 8 B-24s, flying individual strikes pound Susaki Airfield. 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb a storage area at Saragani Bay, Mindanao.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 42: In the third of the Twentieth AF's great fire raids, 274 of 301 B-29s begin bombing Osaka, shortly after 2400 hours local on the night of 13/14 Mar; because of 8/10 cloud cover, bombing is by radar; the heart of the city, an area of 8.1 square miles, is wiped out during 3 hours of bombing from altitudes of 5,000 to 9,600 ft; 134,744 houses are destroyed, 1,363 houses damaged and Japanese casualties are 3,988 dead, 678 missing and 8,463 dead; 5 other B-29s bomb other targets; the B-29s claim 1-0-0 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Mindanao , B-24s hit targets in the Saragani Bay area and effectively hit the town of Lagao and B-25s support ground operations in the Zamboanga area. B-25s, A-20s, and fighters support ground forces hitting forces and positions in the Cagayan Valley on Luzon . B-25s hit sampans off Hainan , China while P-51s sweep Samah Airfield on the island. B-24s hit installations in WC Formosa and at Mako. The 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Guiuan Airfield to Clark Field with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 14th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Of 12 B-25s taking off to cover a naval task force on its way to Matsuwa in the Kurile s, 6 abort due to weather and failure to locate the task force; the others fly coverage sorties throughout the day.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-24s claim 1 cargo vessel sunk in the S China Sea; 1 B-25 and 4 fighter-bombers damage 12 track sections near Tungyangchen; and 4 P-51s hit railroad targets of opportunity near Chihsien. 19 P-51s and P-38s blast the barracks area at Vinh Yen, French Indochina.

BURMA: The last rail line for the Japanese into Mandalay, Burma is cut by the 62nd Indian Brigade when they take Maymo.
INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 20 P-47s fly close support for elements of the Chinese 50th Division in the Mansam area; 3 B-25s knock out a bridge at Laihka while 11 others bomb troop and a vehicle concentration nearby; 39 P-47s hit troop concentrations, supplies and vehicles at Laihka and Namlan while 29 others sweep roads S of the bomb line. 614 air supply sorties are flown to forward areas. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Sinthe, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s and the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando) moves from Sinthe to Asansol with the same aircraft.

Seventh Air Force: 11 B-24s from Guam bomb Susaki Airfield while 23 from Angaur Airfield hit a Saragani Bay supply area on Mindanao . During the night of 14/15 Mar, 5 more B-24s flying individually hit Susaki Airfield. VII Fighter Command: 16 Iwo Jima based P-51s strafe and dive-bomb Susaki Airfield, the town of Okimura on Haha Jima, and several gun positions on Chichi Jima. The ground echelon of the 549th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command, arrives on Iwo Jima from Hawaii (air echelon is operating from Saipan with P-61s).
IWO JIMA - At 9:30 a.m. Americans consider the capture of Iwo Jima complete.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Mindanao, B-24s bomb the Konel area while B-25s and B-24s hit the village and AA positions near Zamboanga and dock area at Isabela. A-20s and numerous fighter-bombers (including some US Marine aircraft) hit installations and defensive positions throughout Luzon . A-20s over Palawan hit Pandanan . B-24s bomb the Mako, Formosa naval base. B-25s on an armed reconnaissance and shipping sweep along the China coast bomb the secondary targets when no ships are sighted. The 2d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Guiuan Airfield to Clark Field with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 15th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 flies air coverage for a naval task force; 7 others weather-abort.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-24s claim 1 vessel sunk in the S China Sea. In China, 4 B-25s hit the area E of Pingsiang; 4 P-51s hit locomotives between Sinsiang and Shihkiachwang and 4 attack motor transport in the Paotou area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30 P-47s support elements of the Chinese 50th Division in the Namhsan area; 32 P-38s sweep roads S of the bomb line. Transports fly 625 sorties to forward areas.
MALAYA - B-29 bomber bombed Royal Selangor museum. Victim of the US bombers. (The B-29 was assigned to bomb KL marshalling yards and train station on 10 Mar 1945, the bombs strayed and hit the Royal Selangor Museum beside the Train station. The Japanese used it as propaganda in Penang Shimbun.)

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 Guam based B-24s bomb Susaki Airfield; 3 more, on snooper strikes, hit the airfield during the night of 15/16 Mar.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In support of US ground forces on Luzon, B-24s, A-20s, and P-38s hit a HQ area at Baguio; P-47s hit Minuli bridge and enemy concentrations in the Balete Pass and W of Ft Stotsenburg; and A-20s and P-47s hit gun positions and occupied areas around Batangas. On Mindanao, B-24s and B-25s hit personnel N of Saragani Bay and troops and gun positions in the Zamboanga area. B-24s bomb Lahug. P-47s dive-bomb Takao power installations on Formosa. HQ 22d BG and the 19th Bombardment Squadron move from Guiuan Airfield to Clark Field with B-24s; the 100th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), moves from Sansapor to Palawan with B-25s; the 403d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Tacloban to Clark Field with B-24s.

IWO JIMA: The fighting continues on Iwo Jima. The Japanese forces are mostly confined in a small area in the northwest of the island.

JAPAN: Matsuwa in the Kurile Islands is bombarded by the US.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2010)

March 16th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Because of a navigational error, 2 B-24s on a photo mission to Matsuwa reach 130 miles S of the island, the deepest penetration of the Japanese Home s to date; the B-24s turn N, photograph Matsuwa and bomb Shimushiru with unobserved results.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 32 B-24s, escorted by 10 P-51s, pound the N railroad yards at Shihkiachwang; 1 B-25 and 2 P-51s attack the railroad between Sinsiang and Shihkiachwang; the detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, operating from Laohokow with P-51s, returns to base at Chengkung (another detachment is operating from Poseh).

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 23 P-47s support forces of the Chinese 50th Division in the Hsipaw area; 4 P-38s, supporting the British 36 Division, bomb artillery positions NE of Mogok; 12 B-25s blast a fuel dump and troop concentration at Panghai; and 40 P-38s sweep roads S of the bomb line. Transport operations continue on a steady basis.

Seventh Air Force: 13 Guam based B-24s bomb Susaki Airfield; during the night of 16/17 Mar, Susaki Airfield is hit again, by 5 B-24s flying individual harassment strikes. Iwo Jima is declared secure although fierce resistance continues on some parts of the island. VII Fighter Command: 16 Iwo Jima based P-51s dive-bomb and strafe radio and radar installations, gun positions, and a storage area on Chichi Jima. In Mar 45 HQ VII Fighter Command will be established on Iwo Jima from where some of its units escort B-29 missions.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 43: 307 XXI Bomber Command B-29s, of 331 airborne, fire-raid Kobe in the heaviest attack to date, bombing from 5,000 to 9,500 feet during the predawn hours of 16/17 Mar; the attack lasts for 2 hours and 8 minutes; about 2.9 square miles, i.e., 20%, of the city's area is burned destroying about 500 industrial buildings and damaging 162; 65,951 homes are lost leaving 242,468 people homeless. Casualties are 2,669 dead or missing and 11,289 injured. The B-29 crews see 314 enemy aircraft which make a total of 93 individual attacks; the AAF claims 1-0-? Japanese aircraft; 3 B-29s are lost, none to the fighters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, A-20s and B-24s continue pounding Japanese installations at Baguio; P-51s strike Patapat, hitting vehicles and supplies; fighters on patrol hit Caballo in Manila Bay; the Batangas area is again pounded by fighter-bombers and A-20s. B-24s hit Talisay and Carolina Airfields on Negros and bomb targets pinpointed by guerrillas on Cebu. B-25s bomb San Roque Airfield on Mindanao and attack Tarakan and Jesselton Airfields. On Formosa, B-24s also hit the town of Taihoku, airfields at Heito, and the Okayama naval airbase. HQ 43d BG and the 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) move from Tacloban, Leyte to Clark Field, Luzon with B-24s; the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, moves from Middelburg to Puerto Princesa, Palawan with P-61s.
PHILLIPINES: US troops land on Basilan island.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2010)

March 17th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile s, 2 B-24s fly bombing and photo missions over Matsuwa , concentrating on the airfield, and on returning photograph Shasukotan, Harumukotan, and Onnekotan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 1 B-25 and 12 P-51s damage 21 locomotives and a river launch in the Peking area, around Tsinan, and between Taiyuan and Tatung.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 44: In Burma, 70 of 77 B-29s hit a storage dump at Rangoon; 2 others bomb targets of opportunity, the Sagyi Airfield and warehouses at Bassein without loss.
BURMA: The Chinese Sixth Army captures Hsipaw.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-47s support the British 36 Division around Mogok; 12 B-25s bomb troops and supplies near Namlan; 33 P-47s hit road targets behind enemy lines, concentrating on the Hay-ti and Mong Yai sectors; 40+ other fighter-bombers attack troops, supplies, tanks, and trucks behind the battleline including the Ta-mun, Namsaw, Pansupe, Tal-ti, and Kankang areas. Transports continue to fly troops and supplies to frontline areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam based B-24s hit Susaki Airfield; during the night of 17/18 Mar, 5 B-24s again hit the airfield. HQ 30th BG and the 27th, 30th and 819th Bombardment Squadrons move from Saipan to Wheeler Field with B-24s (the group will train and fly patrol missions until VJ-Day).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Formosa airfields are pounded by B-24s operating in force. On Luzon, nearly 500 sorties are flown in support of ground forces by B-25s, A-20s, and fighters. B-24s hit Panay beaches preparatory to allied landings on 18 Mar and bomb troops in the combat areas on Mindanao. Bacolod Airfield on Negros is also bombed. HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group moves from Leyte to Clark Field; the 31st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 7th BG (Heavy), moves from Morotai to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s.

JAPAN: Tokyo: Japanese children from the age of seven are to give up school to work in factories to help the war effort, the cabinet ordered today. The drastic new measures will take effect from 1 April for a year. Only primary schools for children up to six will remain open. All other schools, colleges and universities will close, and students and teachers will work in food and munitions factories, air defence, research work and anything else that helps the war effort.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2010)

March 18th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A weather sortie is flown.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s sweep the Gulf of Tonkin and S China Sea, claiming 1 freighter damaged. 2 P-51s over N French Indochina strafe trucks, troops, and horsecarts.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 12 P-47s support the Chinese ground forces near Hsipaw; 8 others support British 36 Division troops by dropping napalm NE of Mogok; 11 B-25s and 20 fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations and supplies immediately behind the battlefront and roads S of the bomb line are swept by 16 P-38s. Transports continue steady operations.

Seventh Air Force: 14 B-24s from Guam pound Susaki Airfield and 1 other hits Haha Jima; during the night of 18/19 Mar, 5 more B-24s individually strike Susaki Airfield. The 392d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 30th BG (Heavy), moves from Saipan to Kipapa, Hawaii with B-24s. VII Fighter Command: 16 P-51s from Iwo Jima dive-bomb radar and radio installations and barges on Chichi Jima.

USN Vice Admiral Mitscher's fast carrier squadron attacks the Japanese fleet in in the Kure-Kobe area. USS Wasp is badly damaged by a Kamikaze Attack. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 44: During the night of 18/19 Mar, 290 of 313 XXI Bomber Command B-29s continue the fire raids on Japanese cities, bombing Nagoya from 4,500 to 9,000 feet with incendiaries for the second time this month; an additional 3 square miles are destroyed; the Nagoya arsenal, Aichi engine plant and freight yards are damaged but the Mitsubishi plants escape with minor damage; this mission ends the March fire raids.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, A-20s, and fighters support ground forces by hitting the Ipo area and various targets in Batangas Province. B-24s again bomb Bacolod, hit several targets on Cebu, and bomb Sepinggang and Jesselton Airfields. On Formosa, Tainan Airfield, seaplane base at Takao, and emergency field at Koshun are also hit. The 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, based at Puerto Princesa, Palawan with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Zamboanga, Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2010)

March 19th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb and photograph the Kashiwabara naval base on Paramushiru . 8 B-25s bomb canneries along the Masugawa and Asahigawa Rivers.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24s on a sweep over the S China Sea and Gulf of Tonkin claim a large freighter sunk. 4 P-38s strafe trucks from Son La to Hoa Binh, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 24 P-38s support the forces of the Chinese 50th Division near Hsipaw; 12 P-38s sweep roads S of the bomb line while 27 P-47s operating over and behind enemy lines hit troop concentrations and supplies at Namlan, Namio, and Nam-maw-long and a Japanese-held monastery at Nammaw-long. Transports fly 502 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 12 Guam based B-24s attack the Susaki Airfield and radio installations in the afternoon. During the night of 19/20 Mar, Susaki Airfield is hit again by 5 B-24s flying separate snooper strikes. VII Fighter Command: 16 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe Susaki Airfield, a radio installation, and storage area on Chichi Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s and fighter-bombers again hit installations on N Luzon. B-24s hit a variety of targets on Cebu including the town of Minglanilla. The 8th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with C-46s; the 63d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Tacloban, Leyte to Clark Field, Luzon with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2010)

March 20th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 P-38s claim 11 trucks destroyed and 9 damaged between Son La and Hoa Binh.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 20 P-47s sweep roads S of the bomb line in C Burma; 16 others hit supply dumps behind Japanese lines. Transports continue to supply forward areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 12 Guam based B-24s bomb Susaki Airfield; during the night of 20/21 Mar, 4 other B-24s fly single strikes against the airfield. VII Fighter Command: The air echelon of the 549th Night Fighter Squadron, ceases operating from Saipan and moves to Iwo Jima with P-61s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Luzon, B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers fly numerous ground support missions and hit targets at Balete Pass, Bayombong, Tuguegarao, Antamok, San Fernando, Bontoc and along roads. B-24s pound the supply and personnel area E of Cebu City and N of Mambaling on Cebu, defensive positions NW of Talisay and AA guns to the N, and also bomb Talisay. Other B-24s bomb the town of Tainan. B-25s on a shipping sweep sink 3 small vessels near Qui Nhon, French Indochina. The 72d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 5th BG (Heavy), moves from Morotai to Guiuan Airfield with B-24s; the detachments of the 75th and 390th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), operating from Morotai return to base at Sansapor with B-25s.

USN: The US submarine Kete, commanded by Edward Ackerman, is listed as missing between Okinawa and Midway. The probable cause of loss is by Jap submarine. All hands are lost.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2010)

March 21st 1945

ZONE OF INTERIOR (Fourth Air Force): A P-63 from Walla Walla AAFld, Washington, intercepts a Japanese balloon near Redmond, Washington, and, after a chase that includes 2 refueling stops, shoots it down near Reno, Nevada.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 P-51s damage several locomotives and boxcars at Vinh Airfield, French Indochina and along the railroad to the N. 6 B-24s claim 1 vessel damaged in S China Sea.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30 P-47s support Chinese ground forces in the Hsipaw area; 34 P-38s sweep roads S of the bomb line; 13 B-25s and 18 P-47s attack troop concentrations and vehicles at several points behind the Japanese lines; 526 air supply sorties are flown to the forward areas; in ground action in the area of the British Fourteenth Army's 33 Corps, organized resistance ceases in Mandalay and Allied forces completely take over that city.

Seventh Air Force: 13 B-24s, based on Guam hit Susaki Airfield, which is hit again during the night of 21/22 Mar by 5 more, flying separate strikes. VII Fighter Command: 16 P-51s from Iwo Jima strafe and bomb barracks and radio and radar installations on Chichi Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s, A-20s, and fighters continue large-scale support missions, hitting a variety of targets including Japanese defenses at Lipa and Tarlac and the town of Naga and Camiling. In the C Philippines B-24s hit targets near Cebu City while A-20s pound other towns on Cebu. B-24s bomb Samah Airfield on Hainan. B-25s on a shipping sweep attack and set afire a freighter SE of Nanao, China. HQ 42d BG (Medium) and the 390th Bombardment Squadron (Medium) move from Morotai to Puerto Princesa with B-25s; the 67th Fighter Squadron, 347th FG, ceases operating from Morotai with P-38s and returns to base at Puerto Princesa.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2010)

March 22nd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 fighter-bombers and a single B-25 attack railroad traffic and railroad yards in and around Shihkiachwang, at Chukiatsi, and from Sinsiang to Chenghsien.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 45: 76 of 78 B-29s, operating in 2 waves, blast storage dumps at Rangoon without loss.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 fighter-bombers support Chinese ground forces near Hsipaw; 12 B-25s and 41 fighter-bombers hit numerous targets along and immediately behind the enemy lines; troops, supplies, and communications are attacked and 2 bridges are knocked out; 547 air supply sorties are flown to forward areas; the 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth Air Force [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], moves from Katha to Myitkyina with L-1s, L-4s, L-5s and UC-64s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 13 B-24s from Guam bomb Susaki Airfield. 20 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb Cebu. During the night of 22/23 Mar, 4 B-24s from Guam make individual raids on Susaki Airfield. VII Fighter Command: 16 Iwo Jima based P-51s bomb and strafe a weather station fuel storage, and radar installations on Chichi Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s and A-20s (along with US Marine Corps aircraft) hit Cebu City, defenses at several locations on Cebu, and targets on Inampulugan nearby. On Luzon , B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighters continue to hit numerous objectives, chiefly Balete Pass, Tangadon, San Fernando, and the Batangas areas. On Formosa, other B-24s hit Tainan and Okayama Airfields, destroying several hangars, planes, and gun positions. The 64th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), moves from Tacloban, Leyte to Clark Field, Luzon with B-24s; the 69th and 100th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), cease operating from Morotai with B-25s and move to base at Puerto Princesa, Palawan; the 75th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 42d BG (Medium), moves from Sansapor to Puerto Princesa with B-25s; and the 868th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), Thirteenth AF, moves from Noemfoor to Morotai with B-24s (the squadron uses airborne radar for low-level attacks at night and for pathfinder operations).

SOLOMONS: Bougainville, British Solomon Islands: CPL (later SGT) Reginald Roy Rattey wins the Victoria Cross.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2010)

March 23rd 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): An 8-bomber strike is called off due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 28 B-24s bomb the Tsinan railroad shops and Yellow River bridge; 5 B-25s bomb town areas, storage facilities, and targets of opportunity at Sinsiang and Wu-yang and chiefly in the Hsiangcheng area; 50+ fighter-bombers attack troops, horses, and river, road, and railroad targets in N French Indochina and S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 15 P-47s support Chinese ground forces, bomb troops, and positions at Nampongpang and Nakang; 16 P-47s hit targets of opportunity along roads from Mong Nawng to Wan Sing and to Kunlong, China; 11 P-47s hit quarters at Monglawng while 3 others attack supply dumps at Laihka; 9 B-25s bomb communications routes, creating 2 road blocks behind enemy lines. In large-scale air supply operations, 536 sorties
are flown.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: During the night of 23/24 Mar, 5 Guam based B-24s, flying single-bomber strikes, pound Susaki Airfield. VII Fighter Command: 15 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe various targets on Chichi Jima, Haha Jima, and Ani Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighters hit bomb Cebu City, hitting defenses on Cebu and other islands, and on Luzon, bomb the Antamok mines, Balete Pass, and the Tangadon areas, along with several other targets. B-24s also hit targets on Mindanao and fighter-bombers attack Takao, Formosa. The detachment of the 421st Night Fighter Squadron, 86th Fighter Wing, operating from Tacloban with P-61s, returns to base at San Marcelino.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2010)

March 24th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 34 B-24s, with an escort of 9 fighters, pound the Chenghsien locomotive park and Yellow River bridge; 30+ B-25s and 100+ fighter-bombers, operating in forces of 1 to 8 aircraft, attack tanks, trucks, locomotives, troop concentrations, storage areas, airstrips, bridges, gun positions, and general targets of opportunity throughout S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 31 fighter-bombers and 9 B-25s operating over the battlefront and behind enemy lines in C Burma pound troop concentrations, supply areas, a truck park, and general targets of opportunity; 9 other fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity along roads S of the bomb line; 504 air supply sorties are flown, landing men and supplies at advanced bases and dropping supplies to frontline forces. Lost is B-24L 44-49607.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 9 B-24s from Guam bomb the torpedo storage area on Marcus in the N Pacific. 24 Angaur Airfield based B-24s bomb defensive positions and the town of Naga on Luzon . During the night of 24/25 Mar, 5 Guam -based B-24s hit the airfield and town of Okimura on Haha Jima. VII Fighter Command: 16 Iwo Jima based P-51s hit air, naval, and radar installations and targets of opportunity on Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 45: 223 of 248 B-29s, from the Marianas, attack the Mitsubishi aircraft engine plant at Nagoya, Japan during the night of 24/25 Mar; 3 other B-29s hit alternate targets; 5 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s and A-20s pound Cebu City and defenses and installations on Cebu. On Luzon, B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and P-38s attack Balete Pass, Legaspi, the Batangas area, and scattered targets throughout Luzon. On Formosa, B-24s hit the harbor at Takao and power plant and alcohol factory E of Okayama. HQ 91st Photographic Wing (Reconnaissance) moves from Mindoro to Clark Field.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2010)

March 25th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 20+ B-25s and 150+ fighters, operating individually and in flights of up to 8 aircraft, continue attacks on numerous targets including river, road, and rail traffic, airfields, troop concentrations, storage areas, horses, and gun positions throughout S and E China; the detachment of the 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), operating from Peishiyi with B-25s, returns to base at Yangkai.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 26 P-47s support forces of the Chinese 50th Division in the Hsipaw area; 44 fighter-bombers and 14 B-25s attack troops and supplies and hit targets of opportunity along roads behind the battleline in C Burma; 557 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.
Seventh Air Force: During the night of 25/26 Mar, 5 B-24s from Guam Island hit Susaki Airfield. 23 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb defenses on Cebu. The US Marines complete the reduction of the final resistance pocket on Iwo Jima. VII Fighter Command: 16 Iwo Jima based P-51s bomb and strafe Susaki Airfield, and naval and radar installations on Chichi Jima; 16 more follow with attacks on a radar station and personnel concentration on the island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Cebu City is thoroughly pounded by nearly 70 B-24s. B-24s hit Legaspi, and B-25s and fighter-bombers fly numerous ground support missions, especially between Montalban and Laguna de Bay. B-25s attack Pandanan Island, Philippine Islands. The 6th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with C-46s; and the 339th Fighter Squadron, 347th Fighter Group, ceases operating from Morotai with P-38s and returns to base at Puerto Princesa.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 26th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile s, 2 missions, each by 4 B-25s, attempt to bomb canneries on the Masugawa and the Hayakegawa Rivers; fighters drive off the Masugawa mission and the other mision cannot find the target due to weather. 4 B-24s bomb the Kataoka naval base on Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s and 80+ fighter-bombers, operating individually or in small flights, continue to disrupt mobility and supply lines throughout S and E China, hitting numerous targets of opportunity chiefly trucks, tanks, supply areas, horses, troops, artillery pieces; several of the fighter-bombers also considerably damage Puchou Airfield.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 28 P-47s and 10 B-25s operating over and behind the C Burma battlelines attack artillery positions, troop concentrations, road communications, and supply areas; 522 air supply sorties are being completed throughout the day.

Seventh Air Force: During the night of 26/27 Mar, 3 B-24s from Guam on individual snooper strikes hit Chichi Jima. 9 Guam-based B-24s pound Marcus in the N Pacific. The capture and occupation phase of the island ends at 0800 hours when Major General James E Chaney becomes Commander. VII Fighter Command: 21 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe Susaki Airfield while 16 bomb and strafe weather and radar stations and the town of Kitamura. HQ 21st FG arrives at Central Field, Iwo Jima from Hawaii; the 72d and 531st Fighter Squadrons, 21st FG, move from Mokuleia Field to Iwo Jima with P-51s.

IWO JIMA: A final suicide attack by the Japanese on Iwo Jima is reported by the 5th MarDiv. 200 of the Japanese Garrison of 20,700 are left as prisoners.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers bomb Legaspi and targets in the area including a fuel dump at Camalig; fighter-bombers hit numerous targets in the N at Solvec Cove, Baguio, Mankayan, Sante Fe, and other areas; in the SW, A-20s and fighter-bombers support US ground forces, hitting Ternate, and towns in Tayabas and Batangas Provinces. B-24s and A-20s hit Cebu City and E coast targets on Cebu. B-24s hit Takao, Formosa. The 6th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with C-46s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 27th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 25 B-25s hit towns, rail, road, and river traffic, and targets of opportunity around Kweilin, Liuchow, Hengyang, Hochih, Kaifeng, Anlu, Ishan, Kiyang, and the Siang Chiang Valley, China and Nanyang, Burma. 44 fighter-bombers hit trucks, trains, sampans, power facilities, and other targets around Nanyo, China and Hongay, Son Tay, Na Cham, Cao Bang, Lang Son, Moc Chau, Muong Hang, and Bac Quang, French Indochina. In China, 28 fighter-bombers knock out a bridge NE of Liuchow, hit the town of Szeenhsien, and attack ammunition dumps and road and river traffic around Hochih, Ishan, Liuchow, Pingnam, Liangfeng, and Kweilin.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 80+ fighter-bombers over the battle areas and behind enemy lines in C Burma pound troops and supplies at several locations including the Mong Kung, Man Namkat, Nam-yang, Tonglau, Ho-na, Hkai-wun, Longwai, Monglawng, Laihka, and Namlan areas. Transports are exceptionally active, flying 635 sorties to forward areas.

Seventh Air Force: During the night of 27/28 Mar 5 B-24s, flying individual strikes from Guam , hit Susaki Airfield on Chichi Jima. VII Fighter Command: On Chichi Jima, 16 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb ammunition stores and the town of Kitamura.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown: Mission 46: 151 of 165 Marianas based B-29s flying the first of many raids in support of the impending Okinawa invasion, hit Tachiarai Army Airfield and Oita Naval Airfield and the Omura aircraft factory on Kyushu, Japan; 3 others hit alternate targets; they claim 1-2-4 Japanese aircraft. Mission 47: 92 of 102 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait between Honshu and Kyushu s during the night of 27/28 Mar; 2 others hit alternate targets; they claim 1-0-0 Japanese aircraft; 3 B-29s are lost; this is first of many mining operations by B-29s in Japanese waters.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers bomb Legaspi, the Balete area, the Ipo-Siniloan sector, the Batangas area, and several other locations throughout Luzon; fighters support the US amphibious landings on Caballo in Manila Bay. B-24s bomb Negros Airfields while B-25s and P-38s hit the Cebu City area. Other B-25s bomb Kinsui, Formosa, and B-24s lightly attack Sandakan.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 28th 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-24s bomb Haiphong and Hanoi docks in French Indochina and the Bakli Bay barracks on Hainan . In China, 9 B-25s and 8 P-40s hit rivercraft and other targets from Yanglowtung to Sienning; 9 other B-25s hit junks, storage, and targets of opportunity in the Lushan area and 7 bomb Chingmen; 14 B-25s, operating in groups of 1 to 4 aircraft, hit rivercraft and scattered targets of opportunity at several other points in S and E China; 120+ fighter-bombers over French Indochina and S and E China continue to pound numerous targets of opportunity, mainly river, road, and rail traffic and troop concentrations; rivercraft and airfields in areas around Kai Tek Airfield in Hong Kong and Canton, Hankow, and Wuchang, China are severely hit. In China, the 11th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), based at Yangkai sends a detachment to operate from Chihkiang with B-25s; the 19th Liaison Squadron, 69th Composite Wing, moves from Kunming to Chengkung with L-1s and L-5s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 3 mining missions are flown during the night of 28/29 Mar without loss:
Mission 46: 10 of 10 B-29s mine the mouth of the Hwangpoo River and the S channel of the Yangtze River at Shanghai, China.
Mission 47: 17 of 18 B-29s mine the waters at Saigon and Camranh Bay, French Indochina.
Mission 48: 32 of 33 B-29s mine the Singapore, Malayan States area.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 30+ fighter-bombers operating over and behind the battlelines in C Burma attack troop concentrations, supply areas, elephant transport, and general targets of opportunity at or near Wan Hong, Ho-na, Kyu-sawk, Nawnghkio, and Na-ti; 642 air supply sorties are flown
to advanced bases and over the frontlines, where supplies are dropped, throughout the day.

Seventh Air Force: 10 Guam based B-24s bomb Truk Atoll flying separate snooper strikes, 5 hit Susaki Airfield during the night of 28/29 Mar. VII Fighter Command: On Chichi Jima 15 P-51s from Iwo Jima hit airfields and defenses. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s and fighter-bombers hit Balete Pass tracts and ridges, installations at Santa Fe, and ground support targets N of Laguna de Bay and in Cavite and Batangas Provinces and B-25s and A-20s attack troop concentrations at Baguio and Ilagan. Bombers hit the Cebu City area and pound airfields on Negros . B-24s bomb Likanan Airfield on Mindanao . Other B-24s hit Takao and Tainan, Formosa while B-25s hit shore targets along the French Indochina coast. The 39th Troop Carrier Squadron, 317th Troop Carrier Group, moves from Leyte to Clark Field, Luzon with C-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 29th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s bomb Kataoka naval base on Shimushu; 8 B-25s weatherabort a mission to Tomari Cape and 1 B-24 flies a radar-ferret mission along the Paramushiru coast.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 11 B-24s attack shipping in the S China Sea, at Bakli and Samah Bays on Hainan , and at Haiphong, French Indochina, heavily damaging a destroyer and a merchant vessel. In China, 18 B-25s, escorted by 12 P-40s, bomb railroad yards at Yoyang; 4 B-25s claim 6 small steamers sunk and several vessels damaged in the Liuchow area while 2 others hit the town area and railroad targets in the Dong Giao area of French Indochina; single B-25s hit targets of opportunity at or near Loyang, Loning, Neihsiang, Yiyang, and Hsuchang; 90+ fighter-bombers over S and E China and French Indochina attack troops, supplies, transport, and communications targets at several places, concentrating strikes around Hengyang, Chuchou, Isuho, Nanking, and Namyung, and among many targets hit airfields at Amoy and Kai Tek in Hong Kong; the 22d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), based at Yangkai with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Chihkiang.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 49: 24 of 29 B-29s fly the last mission under the XX Bomber Command, attacking oil storage facilities on Bukum in the Malayan States during the night of 29/30 Mar; 2 other B-29s bomb individual targets on the Malay Peninsula. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather curtails operations in C Burma; 6 B-25s hit troop concentrations and 8 others attack unsuccessfully 2 bridges immediately behind the enemy lines. Transports complete 560 sorties to forward areas. The 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Ondaw, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.
Seventh Air Force: 9 B-24s from Guam bomb Dublon in Truk Atoll. VII Fighter Command: 31 Iwo-based P-51s bomb and strafe Haha Jima . 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) arrives at West Field, Tinian from India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s and B-25s attack Toshien, Byoritsu, and Eiko, Formosa. On Luzon, B-24s bomb Camalaniugan, B-24s and P-51s hit Legaspi and the surrounding area, and A-20s and numerous fighters hit various targets in SW Luzon. Cebu is bombed by B-25s in support of ground forces while A-20s support troops landing on Negros . B-24s bomb Oelin Airfield in Borneo.

PHILIPINES: US landing on Negros in the Phillipine Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 30th 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-25s cancel a shipping strike because of weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb the Samah Bay area of Hainan . In China, 4 B-25s, supported by 24 P-40s, knock out a bridge at Chungmow; 10 B-25s bomb Hsuchang, 9 bomb Changanyi, and 9 pound the Yanglowtung railroad yards; 15 P-40s fly escort; 2 B-25s bomb Hankow Airfield, 2 bomb Neihsiang, and single B-25s attack targets around Fang-cheng, Nanyang, and Anlu; 100+ fighter-bombers over S and E China hit troops, railroad targets, trucks, tanks, supplies, and rivercraft especially around Hankow, Wuchang, Kanchou, and Hangchow; the airfield area at Kanchou and airfield and railroad yards at Hangchow are hit particularly hard; the 529th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, based at Pungchacheng with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate from Hsian.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In the C Burma battle area 41 P-38s and P-47s hit enemy troops and supplies at Loiwing, Pawngleng, and Nawnghkio; 7 B-25s hit personnel, a supply area, and trucks behind the enemy lines in and near Laihka and at Kongleng; 7 other B-25s attack road bridges, knocking out a bridge at Loi Putau; transports complete 612 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific; during the night 5 others individually strike Chichi Jima airfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown during the night of 30/31 Mar. Mission 48: 12 of 14 B-29s attack the Mitsubishi aircraft engine plant at Nagoya, Japan shortly past 0000 hours without loss. Mission 49: 85 of 94 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait between Honshu and Kyushuu s; 2 others drop their mines in other areas; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Luzon, B-24s bomb the Balete Pass and Solvec Cove areas; P-38s hit artillery positions in the Santa Fe area; B-24s and A-20s hit Legaspi Port and nearby Little Batsan; A-20s and fighter-bombers continue ground support missions in the Laguna de Bay area and W of Ft Stotsenburg. B-24s and A-20s support ground forces on Cebu. B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit Bongao, Philippine, and the Sanga Sanga, and Kuching, Borneo area.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 31st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 30 B-24s, with an escort of 9 P-51s, blast railroad yards at Shihkiachwang; 12 B-25s bomb railroad yards at Sinyang while 4 hit the Yanglowtung yards; 6 B-25s damage a bridge and hit gun position at Sienning while 6 more knock out a bridge near Ninh Binh, French Indochina and hit storage area at Samah on Hainan Bay; 26 P-51s attack Ningpo Airfield, destroying or damaging several airplanes; 6 of the P-51s are lost; about 125 other fighter-bombers and several B-25s (operating individually) attack numerous targets in French Indochina and S and E China including bridges, troops, supplies, and rail, road, and river traffic. 

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 12 B-25s hit troop dispersal areas behind enemy lines in C Burma and hit 1 road bridge and 8 P-38s attack supply dump at Namsang Airfield. The 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Ondaw, Burma to Asansol, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

Seventh Air Force: During the night of 31 Mar/1 Apr, 5 B-24s from Guam, flying individual harassment strikes, hit Susaki Airfield. VII Fighter Command: 15 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe vessels, air installations, and targets of opportunity on Chichi Jima; 16 more follow with attacks on vessels and harbor area. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 50: 137 of 152 B-29s strike the Tachiarai machine works, which is completely destroyed, and Omura Airfield on Kyushu , Japan; this is a diversionary strike preceding the invasion of Okinawa which begins at 0830 hours local on 1 Apr; the AAF claims 11-5-3 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29s is lost and 15 damaged.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, A-20s attack an army camp at Saiatan, P-51s sweep from Babuyan Channel to the SW of the island and B-24s bomb harbors and shipping at Kiirun and Yulin, China. On Luzon , fighters attack targets in the Cagayan Valley and N of Laguna de Bay, blasting bridges and gun positions over wide stretches. B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Cebu targets, several of the strikes being flown in support of ground forces. B-24s again bomb Bongao and hit Oelin, Borneo and fighters harass N Borneo airfields.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2010)

April 1st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 4 B-25s attack railroad targets at Ninh Binh and Minh Koi, French Indochina. In China, 7 B-24s bomb the Ft Bayard storage area; 6 B-25s and 6 P-51s attack river shipping and warehouses in the Sienning-Puchi area; 5 B-25s hit warehouses and other buildings at Hsuchang while 3 damage a bridge at Changtuikuan; single B-25s bomb targets of opportunity around Sanshihlitun, Sichuan, Loning, and Suicheng; 23 P-51s pound airfields in the Shanghai area; 70+ other fighter-bombers attack river, road, and rail traffic, storage areas, troops, and general targets of opportunity throughout wide areas of occupied S and E China; the detachments of the 11th and 22d Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), operating from Chihkiang with B-25s, return to base at Yangkai; during Apr 45, the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 312th Fighter Wing), based at Shwangliu with P-61s, sends detachments to operate from Liangshan and Ankang.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 10 B-25s attack roads and bridges behind enemy lines in C Burma; 478 transport flights are made throughout the day; British 36 Division forces begin to push down the railroad from Mandalay to Rangoon. Unit moves In India: 12th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, from Moran to Tulihal with C-47s; detachments of the 24th Combat Mapping Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Tulihal and Cox's Bazar with F-7s, return to base at Guskhara.

OKINAWA: Operation Iceburg; the invasion of Okinawa begins. Admiral Turner with TF 51 consists of 1200 transport and landing ships, 450,000 Army and Marine soldiers. The III Amphibious and XXIV Corps of General Buckner's 10th Army land in the Hangushi area on the SW side of Okinawa They land against no resistance. They secure a beachhead of 3 miles by 9 miles by nightfall. Kadena and Yontan Airfields are captured. US TF 58; British TF 57; and TF 54 (Heavy ships) are also involved. The BB USS West Virginia and CV HMS Indomitable, receive damage from Kamikaze raids.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): The detachment of the 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, VI Air Service Area Command (attached to VII Fighter Command), operating from Peleliu with F-5s, joins the detachment operating from Saipan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): During Apr 45, the 25th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 40th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), the 676th, 677th and 678th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 444th BG (Very Heavy), and the 768th, 769th and 770th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 462d BG move from Chakulia, Dudhkundi and Piardoba, India respectively to West Field, Tinian Island, Mariana Islands with B-29s.

PACIFIC: Off Formosa, the USN submarine USS Queenfish inadvertently sinks the Japanese relief ship SS Awa Maru in Formosa Straits. Awa Maru, a cartel ship, is carrying Red Cross supplies earmarked for distribution to Allied POWs in Singapore. Guaranteed safe conduct by the U.S. government, Awa Maru is properly marked and lighted, but Queenfish's commanding officer, Lieutenant Commander Charles E. Loughlin, does not discern the markings in the foggy weather in which his boat encounters the enemy vessel. Loughlin is relieved of his command for the mistake, and is court-martialed. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s attack Giran Airfield on Formosa while B-25s and P-47s sweep wide areas. On Luzon Island, B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit the Legaspi area (where a US amphibious landing is taking place), targets N of Balete Pass, the Batangas area, and support troops over parts of S and NW Luzon. In the C Philippine Islands, B-25s and A-20s support ground forces near Cebu City and on Negros Island. B-24s hit Oelin Airfield in Borneo. The 159th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, based at Mangaldan with UC-64s and L-5s, sends detachments to operate from Negros and Cebu. Unit moves during Apr 45: HQ Fifth Air Force from Mindoro Island, Philippine Islands to Clark Field, Luzon; 4th Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (Mapping and Charting) [attached to 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance)], based at Hollandia, New Guinea with F-7s, sends a detachment to operate from Zamboanga, Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands, to map areas of the SW and W Pacific (another detachment is operating in Australia).

PHILLIPINES: In the Philippines, the U.S. Army's 158th Regiment Combat Team lands near Legaspi, southern Luzon, under cover of naval gunfire and USAAF aircraft. After the troops encounter only token opposition at the beaches, considerable opposition develops inland.
On Luzon Island, Far East Air Forces B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit the Legaspi area in support of the landings above, targets north of Balete Pass, the Batangas area, and support troops over parts of southern and northwestern Luzon. In the central Philippine Islands, B-25s and A-20s support ground forces near Cebu City on Cebu Island and on Negros
Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 2nd 1945

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 on weather reconnaissance returns early due to mechanical trouble; another B-24 investigates radar jamming on Kresta Point in the Aleutian Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 28 B-25s knock out a bridge SE of That Khe, bomb the town area of Vinh, damage the bridge approaches at Kep, hit shipping and other targets of opportunity along the coast of the Gulf of Tonkin, and blast the town area of Luc Nam. In China, 25 B-25s attack trucks, tanks, rivercraft, and targets of opportunity at Sichuan, Neihsiang, Sinyang, Mingkiang, Siangtan, Kweiping, Nanning, and Hengshan; 4 B-24s bomb the Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong and hit shipping at Bakli and Samah Bays on Hainan Island; 32 P-51s pound airfields in the Shanghai area; 140+ other fighter-bombers attack numerous targets scattered throughout S and E China, including troops, trucks, horses, river shipping, bridges, gun positions, airfields, rail traffic, and town areas.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, bad weather cancels all offensive missions; air supply missions continue with 469 sorties being flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Guam Island, Mariana Islands-based B-24s bomb Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 3 missions are flown. Mission 51: 115 of 121 B-29s bomb the Nakajima aircraft factory at Tokyo; they claim 1-1-0 Japanese aircraft; 6 B-29s are lost. Mission 52: During the night of 1/2 Apr, 6 B-29s mine the harbor at Kure between 0000 and 0400 hours local without loss. Mission 53: During the night of 2/3 Apr, 9 of 10 B-29s mine the harbor at Hiroshima without loss.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the harbor at Hong Kong. On Luzon Island, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack the Bamban bridges, Balete Pass-Baguio area and Penablanca. Troops at Cebu City and on Negros Island are bombed by B-25s and fighter bombers. B-24s bomb the Sarangani Bay area on Mindanao Island. Other B-24s hit Sandakan shipyards and Tawau Airfield, Borneo. Bongao Island, Philippine Islands, is hit by B-24s.

PHILLIPINES:The US 163rd Regiment lands at Tawitawi in the Phillipine Islands in the Sulu Archipeligo.
This was the 163d Regimental Combat Team (Reinforced) which landed on Sanga Sanga Island (5.04N,119.46E) in the Sulu Archipelago, Philippine Islands. Filipino guerrillas had cleared the island in March so the 163d did not encounter any opposition. Three USN destroyers supported the landing.
US Army troops capture La Carolta and Talisay Airfields on Negros Island.

OKINAWA: 4 US transports are damaged by Kamikaze forces. The four ships were the attack transports USS Henrico and USS Goodhue, and the attack cargo ships USS Achernar and USS Tyrrell. Two other ships damaged by kamikazes are the high-speed transport USS Dickerson and infantry landing craft (gunboat) USS LCI(G)-568. The attack transport USS Chilton is damaged by a near-miss of a kamikaze and attack cargo ship USS Lacerta is damaged by friendly fire.
Other ships damaged off Okinawa today include:
The destroyer USS Franks which collides with the battleship USS New Jersey.
The destroyer USS Borie which collides with the aircraft carrier USS Essex.
The destroyer escort USS Foreman which is struck by a bomb. 
Off Okinawa, aircraft of Task Group 58.4 carriers sink three Japanese ships near Amami-Oshima.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 3rd 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 17 B-25s bomb Pinglo, China railroad yards and in French Indochina, the Ninh Binh railroad yards, knock out a bridge at Thinh Duc, and damage bridges at Gian Khau and Mon Cay. In China, 60+ fighter-bombers knock out bridges at Hsitu and between Chuting and Hengyang, destroy pontoon bridges in the Kanchou area, hit Yangtong airfield, pound the Hai Duong, French Indochina railroad yards, and hit river traffic and other targets of opportunity at several locations including Hongay, and Cao Bang, French Indochina, and Tayu, Hankow, Kanchou, Yoyang, and the Ishan- Hwaiyuanchen, areas of China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, bad weather again causes cancellation of most scheduled strikes; a few fighter-bombers hit a Japanese held wooded area near Kenglong; transports complete 383 sorties to forward areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 4 missions are flown during the night and early morning hours of 3/4 Apr.
Mission 54: 9 B-29s mine the waters off Hiroshima without loss.
Mission 55: In the early morning, 48 of 49 B-29s hit the aircraft plant at Shizuoka, Japan without loss.
Mission 56: 43 of 78 B-29s attack the Koizumi aircraft factory and 18 hit the urban areas in Tokyo as a target of opportunity; they claim 1-0-0 Japanese aircraft. 
Mission 57: 61 of 115 B-29s strike the aircraft plant at Tachikawa and 49 hit the urban area of Kawasaki as a target of opportunity; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The Hong Kong docks are again bombed by B-24s. Other B-24s and B-25s hit the airfield, butanol plant, and railroad yards at Kagi, Formosa while A-20s sweep other rail targets. On Luzon Island fighter-bombers and A-20s hit the Balete Pass-Baguio-Naguilian area N of the Cagayan Valley supply targets, the Laguna deBay area, and Infanta, also, Miri Airfield, troops in the Cebu City area. Lost is B-25J 44-31504. Also, targets on Tarakan are bombed. B-25s attack N Hainan Island.

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, the USN escort aircraft carrier USS Wake Island is attacked by two kamikazes. At 1744 hours, a Japanese single-engine plane plunged at the ship from a high angle and missed the port forward corner of the flight deck, exploding in the water abreast the forecastle. Thirty seconds later, a second similar plane whistled down on the starboard side at tremendous speed, narrowly missing the bridge structure and plunging into the water about 10 feet from the hull. The plane exploded after impact, ripping a hole in the ship’s side below the waterline, about 45 feet long and about 18 feet from top to bottom and making many shrapnel holes. Parts of the plane were thrown onto the forecastle and into the gun sponsons. Various compartments were flooded, and the shell plating cracked between the first and second decks. Other shell plating buckled, and the main condensers were flooded with salt water, contaminating some 30,000 US gallons of fresh water and 70,000 US gallons of fuel oil. At 1824 hours, salting made it necessary to secure the forward engine, and the ship proceeded on one propeller. Remarkably, there were no injuries; and, by 2140 hours, corrective measures had been taken, and the ship was again steaming on both engines. The next day, the ship steamed to Kerama Retto anchorage with destroyer escorts USS Dennis and USS Goss for inspection and temporary repairs. The ship sailed for Guam on 6 April.
Other ships damaged by kamikazes include the high speed minesweeper USS Hambleton and the tank landing ships USS LST-599. 

PHILLIPINES: The US 108th Infantry Regiment of the 40th Infantry Division lands on Masbate Island, located west of Leyte, to assist the guerrillas fighting the Japanese.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 4th 1945

PACIFIC: The US Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) designates General of the Army Douglas MacArthur Commander-in- Chief, US Army Forces, Pacific (CINCUSAFPAC) and Fleet Admiral Chester W Nimitz Commander-in- Chief, Pacific

OKINAWA: The first real resistance is met by Hodges troops on Okinawa. They are halted on a line just south of Kuba.
The landing craft of TF 51 off Okinawa suffer damage from heavy weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 2 B-25s sink a junk in the Gulf of Tonkin and 6 P-38s strafe trucks around Dien Bien Phu, Moc Chau, and Son La.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Combat operations are restricted to attacks on a troop concentration and rice and fuel supplies behind enemy lines in C Burma; transports operate on steady basis throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield Island hit a building at Bunawan, Mindanao.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 40th and 462d Bombardment Groups (Very Heavy) arrive at West Field, Tinian Island from India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Toyohara Airfield, Mako harbor, and Tokichito Island and A-20s hit Shinchiku factories and rail yards. B-24s bomb the harbor at Hong Kong. P-38s and P-51s pound various targets in C Luzon Island while A-20s and P-38s hit the Calauag area. A-20s pound NW Negros Island and B-24s bomb targets on C Mindanao. The 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, moves from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Lingayen Airfield with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 5th 1945

JAPAN: General Koiso and cabinet resign. Admiral Suzuki forms a new cabinet with Togo as Foriegn Minister and Hiranuma as President of the Privy Council. This cabinet shows a decrease in military influence and agree that no reasonable offer of Peace should be turned down.

PACIFIC: Molotov notifies Japan that the 1941 Non Aggression Treaty between the USSR and Japan will not be renewed.

OKINAWA: US BB Nevada is damaged off Okinawa during a Kamakaze attack.
According to the DANFS, the Nevada was damaged by a shore battery not a kamikaze.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 27 fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance attack troops, horses, and river, road, and rail traffic at Son La, French Indochina and Shanhsien and Shihkiachwang, and in the Tehsien and Loyang-Pinglo area of China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, bad weather cancels scheduled strikes; transports continue large-scale operations to forward areas. The 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Ondaw to Meiktila, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 B-24s from Guam hit targets on Eten and Dublon at Truk Atoll, Caroline Islands. 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield pound a bivouac area at Bunawan, Mindanao.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 315th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) arrives at Northwest Field from the US.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong and a nearby airfield, while other B-24s bomb Kiirun Harbor in Formosa. Damaged and later sunk is Kamoi. 180+ sorties in support of ground forces are flown on Luzon. A-20s and patrolling P-61s support troops on Cebu and Negros. P-38s hit Tarakan and Tawau, Borneo. HQ 58th Fighter Group moves from San Jose Airfield to Mangaldan.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 6th 1945

PACIFIC: PHILIPPINES: US Army Forces, Pacific (AFPAC) is established at Manila under General of the Army Douglas MacArthur.

OKINAWA: HIJMS Yamato sails from the Inland Sea on a Kamikaze mission to Okinawa. There is only enough fuel on board for a one way trip.
The Japanese kamikaze onslaught against the US Navy begins off Okinawa. Kamikazes sink two destroyers (DDs) (one is scuttled after being hit by four kamikazes) and one landing ship tank (LST); and damage one light aircraft carrier (CVL), nine destroyers (DD), three destroyer escorts, three high-speed minesweepers (DMSs), five minesweepers (AMs), two motor minesweepers (YMSs) and one landing ship tank (LST). (Jack McKillop)

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 8 B-24s attack and photograph Kurabu on Paramushiru Island, especially the airfield, while 8 B-25s hit radar installations in an all-out attack on Hayakegawa, Kotani Island, and Minami Cape, dropping napalm-filled incendiaries for the first time; buildings and shipping in N part of Hayakegawa are hit especially hard; another B-25 flies weather reconnaissance.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-24s hit targets of opportunity in the Bakli Bay area on Hainan Island and 4 P-38s knock out a bridge in the Dien Bien Phu area of French Indochina. In China, 8 P-51s blast railroad targets of opportunity, troops, horses, and boat landings in the Chenghsien area and along the Lung Hai railroad and Yellow River.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): With improving weather conditions combat strikes in the C Burma battle area increase; 70+ fighter-bombers attack troop concentrations, artillery positions, tanks, trucks, fuel dumps, and general targets of opportunity along and immediately behind enemy lines; targets are located in several areas including Paklu, Nawnghkio, Loilem, Takaw, Mong Hko, Kongleng, Nawnghsan Pu, and Indaw; air supply sorties continue on a steady basis throughout the day.

JAPAN - Japan's Kamikaze offensive reaches it's peak. 355 suicide sorties and 341 dive and torpedo bombers are launched against the U.S. Pacific Fleet.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 B-24s from Guam Island pound positions and airfield on Marcus Island; 23 from Angaur Airfield bomb barracks and a wharf at Bunawan, Mindanao. 400 Kamikaze planes make an all-out effort against Okinawa shipping and beachheads; 2 destroyers, 2 ammunition ships, a mine sweeper and an LST are sunk; other vessels are damaged; nearly 300 Japanese planes are expended. The 163d Liaison Squadron, AAFPOA (attached to Tenth Army) begins a movement from Schofield Barracks, Hawaii to Okinawa with L-5s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 468th BG (Very Heavy) arrives at West Field, Tinian Island from India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb the town of Hokko on Formosa. On Luzon Island, ground support sorties continue in areas around Balete Pass, W of Ft Stotsenburg, N, NE, and S of Laguna de Bay, and around Legaspi and fighters hit Carabao and Infanta. B-24s bomb a town N of Cebu City while fighters support ground units on Cebu. A-20s support ground forces on Negros Island. B-25s pound Bunawan on Mindanao. B-24s bomb Jolo defenses and ammunition and supply dumps. At Manila US Army Forces, Pacific (AFPAC) is established under General of the Army Douglas MacArthur. The 310th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, moves from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Mangaldan with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 7th 1945

PACIFIC: Japanese BB Yamato receives the attention of 380 US a/c attacking in 2 waves from TF 58. She absorbs 10 torpedoes and 5 bomb strikes before sinking.
The crew of a Martin PBM-3D Mariner of Patrol Bombing Squadron Twenty One, based at Kerama Retto anchorage in the Ryukyu Islands, spots the Japanese First Diversion Attack Force built around the battleship HIJMS Yamato and alerts the Fifth Fleet. Task Force 58 launches 386 aircraft and the battleship and the light cruiser HIJMS Yahagi are sunk west-southwest of Kagoshima, Japan at 30.40N, 128.03E. Also sunk are destroyers HIJMS Asashimo, HIJMS Hamakaze, HIJMS Isokaze and HIJMS Kasumi; the destroyers HIJMS Suzutsuki, HIJMS Hatsushimo, HIJMS Yukikaze and HIJMS Suzutsuki are damaged. 

OKINAWA: USN Fleet units shoot down 54 kamikazes against the loss of 10 fighters.
High speed minesweeper USS Emmons, irreparably damaged by five kamikazes the previous day, is scuttled by high speed minesweeper USS Ellyson; tank landing ship USS LST-447 sinks as the result of damage inflicted by kamikaze the previous day. Motor gunboat PGM-18 is sunk by mine; while picking up PGM-18's survivors, motor minesweeper YMS-103 is damaged by mine. Also off Okinawa, kamikazes damage carrier USS Hancock (a suicide plane cartwheeled across her flight deck and crashed into a group of planes while its bomb hit the port catapult to cause a tremendous explosion); battleship USS Maryland [a suicide plane loaded with a 500-pound bomb crashed the top of turret No. 3 from starboard at dusk]; destroyers USS Longshaw, and USS Bennett; destroyer escort USS Wesson; and motor minesweeper YMS-81; a shore battery damages motor minesweeper YMS-427; tank landing ship USS LST-698 is damaged by grounding; tank landing ship USS LST-890 is damaged in collision with LST-788. 

PACIFIC: Japanese ship loses include light cruiser HIJMS Isuzu by submarines USS Gabilan and USS Charr; an auxiliary submarine chaser by submarine USS Tirante; a fleet tanker by aircraft; and a merchant cargo ship by mines laid by B-29s;

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies a radar-ferret mission along the coasts of Paramushiru and Harumukotan Islands in the Kurile Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-25s hit town areas and targets of opportunity at Sichuan, Hsihhsiassuchi, Neihsiang, Shaoyang, and Nanchang and 24 P-51s attack river, road and rail traffic in the Yellow River area, S of Anyi, at Yuncheng, and at Tengfeng. 4 B-24s bomb harbors and dock areas at Bakli and Samah Bays on Hainan Island and at Haiphong, French Indochina; and 8 P-38s hit targets of opportunity around Dien Bien Phu and along the Nam Hon area in French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 95 fighter-bombers operating over and behind Japanese lines in C Burma pound troop concentrations, trucks, and supply areas, and sweep roads S of bomb line. The 3d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Tulihal to Hathazari, India with C-47s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb the barracks area at Bunawan on Mindanao. VII Fighter Command: Mission 1: 91 of 108 P-51s escort B-29s to Tokyo; they claim 21-5-7 Japanese aircraft; 2 P-51s are lost.
USN - US carrier aircraft sink Yamato during the Battle of the East China Sea.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown. Mission 58: 101 of 107 B-29s bomb the Nakajima aircraft engine plant at Tokyo; 2 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 80-23-50 Japanese aircraft; 3 B-29s are lost. Mission 59: 153 of 194 B-29s hit the Mitsubishi aircraft plant at Nagoya; 29 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 21-11-22 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s are lost. HQ 444th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) arrives at West Field, Tinian Island from India.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather hampers strikes N of the Philippines. B-24s and P-38s over Formosa hit various targets of opportunity. Fighters fly 130+ sorties in support of ground forces at Solvec Cove, Villa Verde Trail, the Ipo and Marikina Rivers, and NE Laguna de Bay. B-24s again bomb Bunawan on Mindanao. Other B-24s and P-38s hit Jolo and B-24s bomb Bima Airfield on Sumbawa Island in the Lesser Sunda Islands. Unit moves: 311th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group, from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Mangaldan with P-47s; 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command (attached to 85th Fighter Wing), from Morotai Island, Moluccas Islands to Tacloban, Leyte Island, Philippine Islands with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 8th 1945

OKINAWA: The destroyer USS Charles J. Badger is damaged by an assault demolition boat; the destroyer USS Gregory is damaged by kamikaze; motor minesweeper YMS-92 is damaged by a mine; tank landing ship USS LST-939 is damaged in collision with tank landing ship USS LST-268; tank landing ship USS LST-940 is damaged by grounding.
The aircraft carriers USS Enterprise and USS Randolph arrive off Okinawa from Utithi Atoll during the night of 7/8 April and Task Force 58 is reorganized with the following 15 aircraft carriers: 
Task Group 58.1
USS Belleau Wood (CVL-24) with Light Carrier Air Group 30 
USS Bennington (CV-20) with Carrier Air Group 82 
USS Hornet (CV-12) with CVG-17
Task Group 58.2
USS Enterprise (CV-6) with Night Carrier Air Group 90 
USS Randolph (CV-15) with CVG-12
USS San Jacinto (CVL-30) with CVLG-45
USS Wasp (CV-18 ) with CVG-86
Task Group 58.3
USS Bataan (CVL-29) with CVLG
USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) with CVG-84
USS Cabot (CVL-28 ) with CVLG-29
USS Essex (CV-9) with CVG-83
Task Group 58.4
USS Independence (CVL-22) with CVLG-46
USS Intrepid (CV-11) with CVG-10
USS Langley (CVL-27) with CVLG-23
USS Yorktown (CV-10) with CVG-9 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 31 P-51s knock out a bridge S of Shaoyang, destroy a section of track at Sincheng, and hit numerous road and rail targets of opportunity in the Yellow River areas and points to the S, from Shanhsien to Loning, at Hungtung, and S of Hei-Shih Kuan; 4 B-24s attack shipping targets of opportunity in the S China Sea and in Bakli Bay on Hainan Island and Yulin Bay, China and bomb Kowloon Docks in Hong Kong.
The Japanese Army initiates a ground offensive against Paoching. The purpose is to drive 80 miles into Hunan Province and capture Chichiang Airfield. This turns out to be the last Japanese offensive in China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 50+ P-38s and P-47s operating in C Burma battle areas attack troops, supplies, gun positions, and trucks at several points along and behind enemy lines, and sweep roads S of bomb line; transports maintain operations throughout the day. The 156th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India with UC-64s and L-5s, sends a detachment to operate from Myitche, Burma.
The British IV Corps and XXXIII Corps begin a rapid motorized advance down the Sittang and Irrawaddy valleys in Burma.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 25 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb the Bunawan area on Mindanao. VII Fighter Command: During the night of 8/9 Apr, 6 P-61s from Iwo Jima, operating singly at 2-hour intervals, bomb Chichi Jima, Haha Jima, Ani Jima, and Ototo Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown against airfields on Kyushu Island, Japan from which Kamikaze attacks are originating. Mission 60: 29 of 32 B-29s strike 2 airfields at Kanoya. Mission 61: 48 B-29s attack the airfield at Kokubu; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: For the second consecutive day bad weather prevents attacks on the primary targets N of the Philippine Islands. B-24s and B-25s hit secondary targets including Chomosui Airfield in the Pescadores Islands, and on Formosa, Tainan and railroad yards, the towns of Takao, Toko, and Kaiko, and other scattered objectives. A-20s and fighter-bombers over Luzon support ground forces particularly in the areas E of Manila. B-24s join A-20s and fighter-bombers in support of ground forces on Cebu and Negros. Other B-24s bomb the N Davao Bay area on Mindanao and Jolo Island. Unit moves to Luzon: 33d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, from Hollandia, New Guinea to Nielson Field with C-47s; 69th Fighter Squadron, 58th Fighter Group from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Mangaldan with P-47s.

PHILLIPINES: n the Philippine Islands, the U.S. Army's 163d Regimental Combat Team lands on Jolo Island (6.00N, 121.10E) in the Sulu Archipelago. The invasion is supported by three USN destroyers and aircraft of Marine Aircraft Groups Twelve and Thirty Two based on Mindanao. The Japanese defenders withdraw into the hills in the center of the island.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 9th 1945

OKINAWA: Destroyers USS Mertz and USS Monssen sink Japanese submarine HIJMS RO 56, 45 miles E of Okinawa. 

PACIFIC: 17 Guam-based Seventh Air Force B-24s bomb the Marcus Island airfield and defensive installations in the North Pacific.
USN submarines sink 3 Japanese ships.
- USS Parche sinks a minesweeper as she is escorting transport (ex-armed merchant cruiser) northeast of Sendai, Honshu, Japan.
- USS Spadefish damages a merchant cargo ship off the west coast of Korea,. The cargo ship attempts to run aground to facilitate salvage, but sinks before she can accomplish her goal.
- USS Tirante attacks convoy TAMO-53 in Yellow Sea, sinking an army tanker and damages a coast defense vessel. 
CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 B-24s bomb the docks at Canton and Kowloon in Hong Kong and attack targets of opportunity at Bakli Bay on Hainan Island; 8 B-25s bomb Sinyang railroad yards and nearby targets of opportunity; 13 other B-25s knock out a bridge N of Hsuchang and hit various targets around Laohokow, Sichuan, Sinyang, Likuanchiao, Lichen, and along the Han River; and 19 P-51s hit targets of opportunity in or near Neihsiang, Laohokow, and Sichuan. 2 P-38s blast trucks in the Dien Bien Phu area of French Indochina; the 91st Fighter Squadron, 81st Fighter Group,
based at Fungwanshan with P-47s, begins operating from Hsian.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 70+ P-38s and P-47s attack troops, supplies, gun positions, and general targets of opportunity along and behind the C Burma battleline around Mong Pawn, Wan Htum, Pang po, Kyawkku, Mong Hko, Hanhwe-Mu, Laihka, and other points; transports complete 415 sorties to forward areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 17 Guam Island-based B-24s pound Marcus Island airfield and defensive installations in the N Pacific. 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield hit a troop concentration at Kabacan, Mindanao. VII Fighter Command: 16 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe military installations at Chichi Jima during the early morning.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 62: During the night of 9/10 Apr, 16 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait between Kyushu and Honshu Islands, Japan without loss.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s and fighter bombers support ground forces at Balete Pass, Baguio, and Solvec Cove areas and at several points in SW Luzon, and attack Japanese forces in the Legaspi area. B-24s and fighter-bombers support ground forces on Cebu and on Negros. Several B-24s on armed reconnaissance missions hit China and Indochina coastal targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2010)

April 10th 1945

OKINAWA: The US Army's 105th Infantry Regiment, 27th Infantry Division, lands on Tsuken Shima off the east coast of Okinawa. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): P-38s together with USN aircraft pick up bombfilled paper balloons over Attu and E of Adak Islands in the Aleutian Islands; one balloon over Attu is shot down and portions of the gondola are recovered in Massacre Bay.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s bomb Hsihhsiassuchi, 5 pound the Pinglo barracks and storage area, and a few others hit the Yanglowtung railroad yards and targets of opportunity E of Paoching; 150+ fighter-bombers attack troops, river, road and rail traffic, and a variety of targets of opportunity scattered throughout S and E China and N French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 54 fighter-bombers hit troop and supply concentrations near Mong Kung and Mong Nim, attack trucks and targets of opportunity in other areas behind the battleline, and sweep several roads S of bomb line; transports fly 424 sorties carrying men and supplies to forward areas.

JAPAN - Kamikaze aircraft attack the U.S. fleet off Okinawa. The aircraft carrier USS Enterprise is seriously damaged.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield hit Cotabato supply and personnel areas on Mindanao Island. 18 Guam based B-24s pound positions on Eten.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s bomb Cotabato on Mindanao. On Negros Island, B-24s hit Japanese defenses NW of Guadalupe and A-20s hit a bivouac E of Negritos. On Luzon Island B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers bomb numerous targets including Fuga Island, the Cagayan Valley areas, Santa Fe, bridges and other communications in Iligan, Naguilian, Manga, and Tuguegarao, and troops and supply concentration N of Imugan; troop support strikes are flown in the Solvec Cove area and E of Manila; Baguio and a troop concentration in the Batangas area and on the Bicol peninsula are bombed; at Iriga, defenses are hit with napalm. On Formosa, B-24s bomb Okayama while B-25s hit several targets including the Ts'eng Wen sugar refinery, Seiko, Sunbon-sha, and Shasekiryo. P-38s attack gun positions at Tarakan.

NEI: The Dutch submarine HNMS O-19 sinks a Japanese merchant tanker as the enemy ship proceeds from Balikpapan, Borneo to Batavia on Java.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 11th 1945

OKINAWA: The US Army's 105th Infantry Regiment, 27th Infantry Division, lands on Tsuken Shima off the east coast of Okinawa. 
Off Okinawa, US BB Missouri and CV Enterprise are damaged by Kamakaze attacks.
RE: USS Missouri, the following is from the DANFS.
On 11 April Missouri opened fire on a low-flying suicide plane which penetrated the curtain of her shells to crash just below her main deck level. The starboard wing of the plane was thrown far forward, starting a gasoline fire at 5-inch Gunmount No. 3. Yet the battleship suffered only superficial damage, and the fire was brought quickly under control. The Missouri remained on station as part of Task Force 58.
RE: USS Enterprise,
A single Kamikaze plummeted over her flight deck and glanced over the side and its engine damaged the ship at the waterline. The bomb the aircraft was carrying, exploded beneath the ship, lifting the hull about 3 feet, rupturing eight fuel tanks and damaging some machinery. Enterprise retired to Ulithi Atoll in the Caroline Islands for repairs. 
Kamikazes also damage the destroyer USS Kidd, destroyer escort USS Samuel S. Miles and an LCS; the carrier USS Essex and destroyer USS Hale are damaged by bombs; and the destroyers USS Black and USS Hank are damaged by strafing. 

PHILLIPINES: a battalion combat team of the US Army's 164th Regimental Team, Americal Division, makes an unopposed landing on Bohol Island (9.50N, 124.10E), Visayan Islands on a beach controlled by Filipino guerrillas.
24 Seventh Air Force 24 B-24s from Angaur Island, Palau Islands, hit the Cotabato supply and personnel areas on Mindanao.
Far East Air Forces B-24s bomb Cotabato on Mindanao. On Negros Island, B-24s hit Japanese defenses northwest of Guadalupe and A-20s hit a bivouac east of Negritos. On Luzon Island B-24s,B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers bomb numerous targets including Fuga Island, the Cagayan Valley areas, Santa Fe, bridges and other communications in Iligan, Naguilian, Manga, and Tuguegarao, and troops and supply concentration north of Imugan; troop support strikes are flown in the Solvec Cove area and east of Manila; Baguio and a troop concentration 
in the Batangas area and on the Bicol peninsula are bombed; at Iriga, defenses are hit with napalm.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): P-38s together with USN aircraft pick up bombfilled paper balloons over Attu and E of Adak Islands in the Aleutian Islands; one balloon over Attu is shot down and portions of the gondola are recovered in Massacre Bay.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s bomb Hsihhsiassuchi, 5 pound the Pinglo barracks and storage area, and a few others hit the Yanglowtung railroad yards and targets of opportunity E of Paoching; 150+ fighter-bombers attack troops, river, road and rail traffic, and a variety of targets of opportunity scattered throughout S and E China and N French Indochina.

INDIAN OCEAN: Sabang in the Indian Ocean is shelled by Admiral Walker's British Eastern Fleet. BB Queen Elizabeth and French BB Richelieu are part of this fleet.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 54 fighter-bombers hit troop and supply concentrations near Mong Kung and Mong Nim, attack trucks and targets of opportunity in other areas behind the battleline, and sweep several roads S of bomb line; transports fly 424 sorties carrying men and supplies to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield hit Cotabato supply and personnel areas on Mindanao Island. 18 Guam based B-24s pound positions on Eten.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Okayama while B-25s hit several targets including the Ts'eng Wen sugar refinery, Seiko, Sunbon-sha, and Shasekiryo. P-38s attack gun positions at Tarakan.

NEI: The Dutch submarine HNMS O-19 sinks a Japanese merchant tanker as the enemy ship proceeds from Balikpapan, Borneo to Batavia on Java.

PACIFIC: The Japanese lose 5 ships at sea:
- Submarine USS Parche sinks an auxiliary minesweeper off Todogasaki, Japan.
- Submarine USS Spadefish sinks an auxiliary minesweeper off Tokckok-Kundo, Japan.
- RAF Liberator G.R. Mk VIs of No. 203 Squadron based at Kankesanturai, Ceylon, sink a submarine chaser and an auxiliary netlayer in the Andaman Sea in the Bay of Bengal.
- A mine sinks an auxiliary submarine chaser off Futaoi-Jima, Shimonoseki, Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 12th 1945

PHILIPPINES: 24 Seventh Air Force B-24s, based on Angaur Island hit a personnel area at Kabacan on Mindanao Island. Far East Air Force operations include dispatching P-38s and A-20s to support ground troops on Cebu and Negros Islands. On Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb Sapakan, Kabacan and the Davao Bay areas and P-38s hit Cotabato and also Kabacan. On Luzon Island, B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound targets throughout the Cagayan Valley, blast defenses at Balete Pass and in the Baguio area, and hit troops, communications targets, and defenses at numerous points in SW and SE Luzon Island.

OKINAWA: The fighting continues. Three Kamakaze attacks achieve some results against the radar picket ships.
Destroyer USS Stanly is damaged by a Baka; high speed minesweeper USS Jeffers is damaged by a Baka and a kamikaze; kamikazes sink support landing craft LCS-33 and damage battleship USS Idaho; battleship USS Tennessee, destroyers USS Purdy, USS Cassin Young and USS Zellars and destroyer escort USS Riddle, destroyer escorts Rall, USS Walter C. Wann, and USS Whitehurst and light minelayer USS Lindsey; minesweeper Gladiator is also damaged by the near-miss of a kamikaze.
Kamikazes also attack U.S. freighter SS Minot Victory, but Armed Guard gunners inflict sufficient damage on the suicider that it only strikes the ship a glancing blow and then disintegrates; there are no fatalities on board the merchantman among the 57-man merchant complement, the 27 Armed Guard sailors and 9 passengers.
The Mannert L. Abele also caught the fill fury of the "Divine Wind." On the morning of 12 April she found herself surrounded by 15 to 25 planes that attacked in three and four-plane waves while the others orbited out of gun range. Quickly downing all three in the first wave, her guns swung to take on another trio of Zekes, opening fire at 4,000 yards. The first two, hammered by numerous hits, disintegrated in the air. The third began to belch smoke but flew defiantly on spewing flames until it smashed into the after engine room, wiping out the entire engine room black gang, exploding with such force that it broke the keel abaft of the second stack.
Dead in the water, Abele was struck a minute later by a Baka bomb - a piloted, rocket-powered, glider bomb carrying an explosive 2,600 pound warhead. The ensuing blast broke the crippled ship in two and both halves rapidly sunk. As her survivors struggled amidst the debris, the remaining Japanese aircraft began to strafe them with machine guns.
It was only the good shooting of the nearby LSMRs - 189 and 190 - that downed the staffers, allowing less than half of the luckless destroyers crew to be rescued. The USS Abele is the first destroyer to be sunk by a Baka suicide aircraft. DD-733s crew numbered roughly 345 officers and crew.
From October 1944 through June 1945, 7830 Japanese Kamikazes were destroyed at a cost of almost 800 US Navy aircraft. Thirty-six vessels were sunk with 288 being damaged with a loss of 4907 sailors. US Destroyers suffered the heaviest losses with 13 vessels sunk and 88 severely damaged.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): P-38s shoot down paper bomb-balloons over Attu Island.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (ZI): The Commander-In-Chief, President Franklin Delano Roosevelt, dies in Warm Springs, Georgia and Harry S Truman is sworn in as the new President.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-24s supported by 14 P-51s, bomb the Wuchang railroad yards and airfield; 7 B-25s bomb the Hsuchang railroad yards, 3 hit Loning, 2 attack Likuanchiao, 2 bomb Tenghsien, and a single B-25 attack storage areas at Pingyao and Huaiching; 100+ fighter-bombers attack troops, horses, bridges, river shipping, trucks, and railroad targets at several locations in French Indochina and at points scattered over S and E China; the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, based at Chengkung with P-38s, sends a detachment to operate from Posek.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 75 fighter-bombers continue to pound targets in the C Burma battle area; troop concentrations, gun positions, supplies, vehicles, and general targets of opportunity are attacked along the battlefront, behind enemy lines, and along roads S of the bomb line; 369 air supply sorties are flown throughout the day. The 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, based at Myitkyina, Burma with F-6s and P-40s, sends a flight to operate from Akyab, Burma.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 24 B-24s, based on Angaur Airfield hit a personnel area at Kabacan on Mindanao. VII Fighter Command: 90 P-51s are dispatched to escort B-29s on a raid against Tokyo; they claim 15-6-3 Japanese aircraft; 4 P 51s are lost. During the night of 12/13 Apr, 6 Iwo Jima based fighters, operating singly at intervals, bomb and strafe targets on Kita, Chichi, Haha, and Ani Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 4 missions are flown. Mission 63: 94 B-29s, escorted by 90 P-51s, strike the Nakajima aircraft factory at Tokyo while 11 hit the secondary target, the Shizuoka engine plant; B-29s gunners claim 16 fighters downed. 
Mission 64: 66 B-29s hit a chemical plant at Koriyama and 9 hit targets of opportunity. Mission 65: 70 B-29s hit a second chemical plant at Koriyama and 6 hit targets of opportunity; 2 B-29s are lost. Mission 66: During the night of 12/13 Apr, 5 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s attack Tainan and bomb Okayama Airfield. The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Dulag to Tanauan with C-46s and C-47s.

PACIFIC: 5 Japanese ships are sunk at sea:
- Submarine USS Silversides sinks an auxiliary submarine chaser east of Tanega Jima south of Kyushu.
- British submarine HMS Stygian sinks an auxiliary minesweeper off the north coast of Bali.
- Mines sink the submarine HIJMS RO 64 off Kobe, Japan and a merchant cargo ship off Wakamatsu, Japan.
- A B-24 aircraft (service and nationality unspecified) sinks a merchant ship off Badjowe, Borneo.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 13th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, numerous sweeps are flown over the Cagayan Valley and ground support missions are continued on Luzon, Cebu, and Negros Islands. On Mindanao, B-24s bomb the Davao area and B-25s hit various targets on Mindanao and in the Sulu Archipelago.
Ft. Drum, a "concrete battleship" in Manila Bay is attacked with 5,000 gallons of fuel oil and burned out over the next 5 days.

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, destroyer escort USS Connolly is damaged by kamikaze. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): At Attu Island, 27 P-38s and P-40s scramble following radar reports of unidentified plots; later, they shoot down 9 of 11 Japanese paper bomb-balloons sighted over the W Aleutians.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 6 B-25s hit a fort at Bac Ninh, French Indochina. In China, 11 B-25s bomb the railroad yards and warehouse area at Kaifeng and 6 knock out a bridge at Ningming; 7 B-25s hit shipping in the S China Sea and Bakli Bay on Hainan Island and the town areas of Tenghsien and Liuchow; 4 others, along with 5 P-51s, knock out a bridge and hit the town area and shipping at Puchi; 24 P-38s and P-51s knock out 3 bridges, damage another, and hit several targets of opportunity in N French Indochina; about 140 fighter-bombers fly armed reconnaissance and strikes throughout S and E China, hitting rail, road, and river traffic, town areas, troops, and general targets of opportunity. Unit moves in China: the detachment of the 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Poseh with P-51s returns to base at Chengkung; the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st Bombardment Group (Medium), from Warazup, Burma to Hanchung
with B-25s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30+ P-47s and P-38s attack troops and supplies in the Hamn gai, Loi-hseng, and Wan Yin areas and sweep roads S of the bomb line in C Burma; air transport operations to the front areas total 450 sorties. The 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, moves from Palel to Kalaikunda, India with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh AF): 18 Guam Island-based B-24s pound enemy positions on Marcus Island in the N Pacific; 23 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb personnel and storage areas at Kabacan on Mindanao Island. 2 Saipan-based P-61 night fighters bomb and strafe Pagan Island in the Mariana Islands.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 67: During the night of 13/14 Apr, 327 B-29s bomb the Tokyo arsenal area; 3 others hit targets of opportunity; 7 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s hit the Hong Kong waterfront (Taikoo Docks) and storage areas in Canton, China. On Formosa, other B-24s hit Tainan Airfield and Okayama Airfield while B-25s attack railroads. 

PACIFIC: Six Japanese ships are sunk at sea:
- Submarine USS Parche sinks an auxiliary minesweeper and a guardboat off northern Honshu, Japan.
- RN submarine HMS Stygian sinks an auxiliary minesweeper off Bali in the East Indies.
- An auxiliary submarine chaser is sunk by aircraft northwest of Hainan Island, China.
- Mines laid by USAAF B-29 Superfortresses in Japanese waters sinks two cargo ships and damage a coast defense vessel.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 14th 1945

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: On Luzon Island, B-24s and fighter-bombers bomb island fortifications in Manila Bay, fighter-bombers hit bivouacs and other targets in N Luzon and support ground forces E of Manila and on Carabao Island. Fighter bombers and B-24s fly support missions for ground forces on Negros and Cebu. On Mindanao, B-24s bomb the Davao area and B-25s join US Marine Corps (USMC) aircraft in hitting highways and vehicles. 

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage battleship USS New York and destroyers USS Sigsbee, USS Dashiell, and USS Hunt.
Carrier-based F6Fs, FM Wildcats and F4Us shoot down 45 Japanese aircraft near the ships of Task Force 58.
The aircraft carrier HMS Formidable joins the RN's Task Force 57 replacing HMS Illustrious which is ordered to retire for an overhaul.
On Okinawa, the 4th and 29th Marines launched a coordinated attack on the Motobu Peninsula inland in an easterly direction and west and southwest from the center of the peninsula, respectively.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 24 B-24s, supported by 12 P-51s, bomb Loyang and knock out a bridge over the Yellow River; 30+ B-25s and 130+ fighter-bombers attack bridges (knocking out at least 6), river, road, and rail traffic, troops, storage areas, town areas, and general targets of opportunity over the vast expanse of S and E China; the 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 23d Fighter Group), based at Chengkung, begins operating from Laohwangping with P-40s and P-51s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 41 P-47s and P-38s attack troops, supplies, and fuel dumps at Tawnghkam Nawng-hkam, Mong Kung, Loi-makhkawn, and Nawngkaw; 8 P-38s damage bridges at Kong pau and Kyawngteng; 446 transport flights are flown to forward areas.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 Angaur Airfield based B-24s pound supply and personnel areas at Tigatto in the Philippines.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): B-29 units arriving at Northwest Field, from the US: HQ 16th BG (Very Heavy) and the 16th and 17th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy); HQ 501st BG (Very Heavy) and the 21st and 485th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy). 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s sweep the Canton-Hong Kong, China waterways, hitting shipping and other targets and B-24s bomb four airfields on Formosa. In the Philippine Islands, B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers fly numerous strikes in support of ground forces and against airfields, gun positions, defenses, and troop concentrations throughout Luzon, Cebu, Negros, and Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 15th 1945

OKINAWA: The US 6th Marine Division engages in hard fighting for Yae Taku Hill on Okinawa. 
Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage the destroyer USS Laffey and a large support landing ship while a Japanese assault demolition boat damages a motor minesweeper.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: A battalion of the 151st Infantry Regiment, 38th Infantry Division, lands on Carabao Island at the entrance to Manila Bay; landing is preceded by cruiser/destroyer and aircraft bombardment.
Far East Air Forces B-24s and fighter-bombers bomb island fortifications in Manila Bay, fighter-bombers hit bivouacs and other targets in northern Luzon and support ground forces east of Manila and on Carabao Island. Fighter bombers and B-24s fly support missions for ground forces on Negros and Cebu Islands. On Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb the Davao area and B-25s join USMC F4U Corsairs and SBD Dauntlesses in hitting highways and vehicles.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A B-24 flies a weather reconnaissance mission.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s knock out the Pa- Ching pontoon bridge, 7 pound a storage depot at Fang-cheng, 4 bomb Tunganhsien, and 3 hit Paoching; 1 B-24 bombs the Canton docks; almost 200 fighter-bombers ranging over all of S China and up into the N China plain hit numerous targets including bridges, river shipping, town areas, trucks, railroad traffic, gun positions, storage areas, and general targets of opportunity; the Paoching, Hengyang, Yungfengshih, and Hsihhsiassuchi areas are especially hard hit.

BURMA: Taungdwingyi, Burma falls to the British 20th Indian Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 62 P-38s and P-47s attack troop concentrations and supply areas at Loi-Mwe, Lawksawk, Thongdan, and near Laihka; 312 transport sorties are flown to forward areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown during the night of 15/16 Apr. Mission 68: 194 B-29s bomb the Kawasaki urban area; 8 others hit targets of opportunity; 12 B-29s are lost. Mission 69: 109 B-29s hit the urban area of Tokyo; 1 B-29 is lost.

JAPAN: Aircraft of fast carrier task force (Vice Admiral Marc A. Mitscher) attack airfields and aircraft on the ground in southern Kyushu Island; the strike is repeated on 16 April.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa B-24s bomb Toyohara, Shinchiku, and Shinshoshi Airfields and B-25s hit the Shoka rail yards. The 4th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, moves from Mangaldan to Laoag with P-51s.

PACIFIC: Japanese vessels sunk at sea:
- Submarine USS Gabilan attacks a Surabaya-to-Makassar convoy, sinking a cargo vessel and an auxiliary submarine chaser.
- Submarine USS Tirante attacks Japanese convoy MOSI-02 in the approaches to the Yellow Sea, sinking a transport, an escort vessel, and a coast defense vessel west of Quelpart Island. For his skill and daring in carrying out this surface attack through mined and shoal-obstructed waters, Lieutenant Commander George L. Street III, Tirante's captain, will receive the Medal of Honor.
- An aircraft sinks an auxiliary submarine chaser off French Indochina.
- An aircraft sinks a merchant cargo ship near Rima Island.
- A guardboat is sunk by U.S. aircraft off Chezhudo, Korea and
- A mine laid by USAAF B-29 Superfortresses sinks a cargo ship southeast of Hesaki Light, Japan.
- Submarine USS Charr lays mines off the Malay Peninsula.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 16th 1945

PHILLIPINES: Fighter bombers hit N Luzon Island bivouacs and other targets and support strikes and sweeps are flown over Cebu, Negros, and Mindanao with B-25s hitting highways on Mindana and B-24s hit defenses on Carabao Island.
The 1st Battalion, 151st Infantry Regiment, 38th Infantry Division, makes an unopposed landing on Carabao Island in Manila Bay. The landing had been supported by the light cruiser USS Phoenix, two destroyers and two infantry landing craft (rocket). The Phoenix had blown a hole in the seawall and the only thing encountered by the soldiers was "one badly shaken pig."
Ft. Frank, a "concrete battleship", in Manila Bay is attacked with fuel oil and allowed to burn. Ft. Drum had been similarily attacked on the 14th. This completes the capture of Japanese positions in Manila Bay.

Okinawa: The U.S. Army's 77th Infantry Division, less the 307th Infantry Regiment, lands on the south and southwest coast of Ie Shima, Ryukyu Islands. The island of Ie Shima is located off the northwest coast of Okinawa at 26.43N, 127.47E.

RYUKYU ISLANDS: Off Okinawa, kamikazes sink destroyer USS Pringle; and damage battleship USS Missouri; aircraft carrier USS Intrepid; destroyer USS Bryant; destroyer escort USS Bowers; high speed minesweepers USS Hobson and USS Harding; and oiler USS Taluga.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): B-25s abort a mission to bomb Hayakegawa because of weather front; 6 B-24s radarbomb the Kataoka naval base on Shimushu; another B-24 flies a radar-ferret sortie.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-24s pound a storage area at Linfen; 3 bomb targets of opportunity in the Bakli Bay, Hainan Island and Canton areas; 10 B-25s bomb Yungfengshih, Kweilin, and Shanhsien, knocking out 1 bridge and hitting buildings, river shipping, and rail traffic. About 120 fighter-bombers over S and E China hit river, road, and rail traffic, town areas, troops, and general targets of opportunity at many scattered locations; the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), based at Hanchung sends a detachment to operate from Hsian with B-25s.

BURMA: Allied advances are continuing in Burma, with the capital, Rangoon, now firmly in General Slim's sights. Today it was the turn of Taungup, in the Arakan peninsula, to fall to XV Corps, while inland IV Corps is chasing General Honda's 33rd Japanese Army down the Sittang Valley towards Pyinmanna. The Japanese forces are also in retreat along the Irrawaddy, where XXXIII Corps is driving south to oil-rich Yenangyaung.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 22 fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations in the Ke-hsi Mansam vicinity; 19 others attack road bridges behind enemy lines, claiming 1 bridge destroyed; air transport operations to forward areas continue on steady basis.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 18 Guam Island-based B-24s pound Marcus Island in the N Pacific. 2 P-61s from Saipan bomb and strafe Pagan. VII Fighter Command: Mission 3: In the first very long range fighter operation from Iwo Jima, P-51s with Twentieth AF B-29 navigational escort, strafe and bomb targets at Kanoya Airfield; 4 P-51s are lost; B-25s continue to furnish navigational escort in all subsequent VII Fighter Command strikes (through 14 Aug) on Japan from Iwo Jima.

U.S.: The federal government tacked another year on to the term of one of Roosevelt's key pieces of wartime legislation, the Lend-Lease Act. All told, the U.S. funneled US$50.6 billion (US$496 billion in year 2001 dollars) worth of Lend-Lease aid to the Allies during the war, the majority of which went to Britain and the USSR.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-25s hit Taien Airfield, while B-24s and P-51s bomb Giran and Matsuyama Airfields and nearby areas. P-38s pound Lingkas Tank Farm and other targets at Tarakan. During the night of 15/16 Apr B-24s bomb Taihoku, Formosa. The 387th Bombardment Squadron, 312th BG moves from Mangaldan to Floridablanca with A-20s.

PACIFIC:
Japanese ships sunk at sea:
- Submarine USS Sea Dog sinks a merchant cargo ship off Mikura Jima.
- Submarine USS Sunfish attacks a convoy emerging from Yamado Harbor, Honshu, and sinks a coast defense vessel and a transport.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, destroyer USS Benham is damaged by kamikaze and by friendly fire.

PHILIPPINES: In Operation VICTOR FIVE, the U.S. Army's X Corps consisting of the
24th and 31st Infantry Division is landed on Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands, near Malabang, Parang and Cotabato. The landings are supported by the cruisers and destroyers of Task Group 74.2 and USMC aircraft (30 F4Us and 35 SBDs). The defenders do not make a determined stand.
Numerous sweeps and sorties are flown in support of ground forces over Luzon, Cebu, Negros, and Mindanao Islands and the Sulu Archipelago. B-24s over Mindanao bomb Cotabato and Kabacan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s and 4 P-51s blast river shipping S of Yiyang; 6 B-25s bomb the area around Kwangsi University at Liang-feng; 2 B-24s bomb the Bakli Bay dock area on Hainan Island; 70+ P-51s and P-40s hit troops, town areas, road traffic, river shipping, and general targets of opportunity at several locations in S and E China including Changsha, Sinning, Sinhwa, Yiyang, Tungting Lake, Paoching, Yungfengshih, Shanhsien, Lingling, Pingsiang, Tsinkong, and Hochih.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 18 fighter-bombers hit troops and supplies near Mong Kung and Wan Hpun; 12 others attack vehicles and other targets of opportunity along roads S of the bomb line; 489 transport sorties are completed to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): 18 P-51s flying two strikes from Iwo Jima attack vessels in Futamiko in the Bonin Islands.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 70 to 75: 118 B-29s bomb airfields at Tachiarai, Kokubu, Izumi, Nittagahara, and 2 at Kanoya; 5 others attack targets of opportunity; beginning on this date and continuing through 11 May, XXI Bomber Command devotes about 75 per cent of its combat effort to support of the Okinawa campaign; during this period the B-29s fly more than 2,100 sorties against 17 airfields on Kyushu and Shikoku Islands which are dispatching air attacks (including Kamikaze raids) against USN and USMC forces.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Taichu, Shinshoshi, Toyohara, and Okayama Airfields and B-25s hit the airfield at Taito. The 69th and 311th Fighter Squadrons, 58th FG, move from Mangaldan to Porac with P-47s. 

PACIFIC: Four Japanese ships are sunk at sea:
- Mines sink a guardboat off Goto Rette.
- A USN PB4Y-1 Liberator of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Eleven (VPB-111) based at Palawan AAFld in the Philippines, sinks a cargo ship off the coast of Malaya.
- A mine laid by USAAF B-29 sinks a cargo ship off Shanghai, China.
- A mine laid by USAAF B-29 sinks a cargo ship off Wada Misaki light, Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 18th 1945 42,232

OKINAWA: Pulitzer Prize-winning war correspondent Ernie Pyle is killed by Japanese machine-gun fire on the island of Ie Shima off the coast of Okinawa. Extremely popular, especially with the average GI, whose life and death he reported on (American infantrymen braved enemy fire to recover Pyle's body), Pyle had been at the London Blitz of 1941 and saw action in North Africa, Italy, France, and the Pacific.
A monument exists to him to this day on Ie Shima, describing him simply as "a buddy." He was 44-years-old. 

PHILLIPINES: Fighter bombers and A-20s hit the Balete Pass area and support ground forces on Luzon, Negros, and Cebu. B-24s bomb Piso Point on Mindanao.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s hit trucks and other targets of opportunity E of Siangtan; 52 P-51s and P-40s attack river shipping, town areas, rail and road traffic, tanks, and bridges at several S and E China locations including Sinhwa, Hengyang, Changsha, Luchai, Paoching, Kweiyang, Yenkou, Sinning, and Siangtan.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 21 P-38s attack troop concentration, tanks, artillery positions, and a bivouac area near Man Li and Kongsam; 5 P-61s hit a supply area W of Laihka; transports land or drop 806 tons of supplies at forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): During the night of 18/19 Apr, 3 Iwo Jima based P-61s flying individual strikes, bomb and strafe Futamiko and the radio station on Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 76 to 81: 112 B-29s hit Japanese airfields at Tachiarai, Izumi, Kokubu, Nittagahara, and 2 at Kanoya, the same targets attacked yesterday; 13 other B-29s hit targets of opportunity; 2 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa B-25s bomb Karenko Airfield, B-24s bit Tainan, Giran, Toyohara, Hobi, and Soton Airfields, and P-38s on sweeps hit rail and road transportation. B-25s and P-38s hit Tarakan and Sandakan. HQ 58th FG and 310th Fighter Squadron move from Mangaldan to Porac with P-47s.

PACIFIC: Japanese vessels sunk at sea:
- Submarine HIJMS I-56 is sunk 150 miles E of Okinawa by destroyers USS Heermann, USS McCord, USS Mertz, and USS Collett, assisted by destroyer USS Uhlmann and TBM Avengers from Torpedo Squadron (VT 47) in the light aircraft carrier USS Bataan.
- Submarine HIJMS RO 46 is sunk 500 yards off Wake Island by submarine USS Sea Owl.
- A mine sinks a transport near the western entrance to Shimonoseki Strait, Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 19th 1945

OKINAWA: An enormous bombardment precedes attacks on the Shuri Line, but the 7th, 27th and 96th Infantry Divisions make small gains and suffer severe losses. The 1st and 6th Marine divisions complete occupation of north and central Okinawa. 

PHILLIPINES: Numerous missions are flown in support of ground forces on Luzon, Cebu, and Negros. On Mindanao, other B-24s bomb personnel areas at Kabacan, Cagayan, and along the Davao River.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-25s off to bomb Kurile Island targets abort due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-24s bomb railway repair shops at Taiyuan; 3 others attack targets of opportunity in Bakli Bay on Hainan Island, 8 B-25s attack bridges and rail and road traffic N and NE of Anyang and NE of Taiku, damaging or destroying several locomotives and numerous boxcars; 100+ P-40s, P-51s, and P-47s attack town areas, troops, river, road, and rail traffic, and general targets of opportunity all over S and E China and hit a few targets of opportunity in N French Indochina.

BURMA: Pyinmana in the Sittang Valley, Burma falls to the 5th Indian Division. XXXIII Corps clears the Mt. Popo area in Burma. Magwe, Burma falls to the British 20th Indian Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 14 P-38s hit supplies near Paklu, a fuel dump at Hainang, and bridges near Kunna; 1 bridge is knocked out; 6 other P-38s attack targets of opportunity along roads behind enemy lines; air supply operations continue as 800 tons of supplies are landed or dropped in forward areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 17 B-24s from Guam hit Dublon, Fefan and Eten in Truk Atoll. 25 B-24s, based in the Palau islands, bomb nearby Arakabesan and Koror Islands. VII Fighter Command: 8 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb and strafe Futamiko in the Bonin Islands. During the night of 19/20 Apr, 6 P-61s from Iwo Jima, operating singly and at intervals, bomb and strafe Chichi, Haha, and Muko Jima. Very Long Range Mission 4: 104 P-51s fly a fighter sweep to Atsugi and Yokusuka Airfields in Japan; they claim 23-0-7 aircraft in the air and 14-0-23 on the ground; 2 P-51s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s bomb Tainan Airfield and Shinchiku town. Tarakan is hit by a light B-25 strike while B-24s returning from a French Indochina coastal sweep bomb Sandakan. B-25s, with P-51 cover, hit Haimi. Unit moves on Luzon: HQ 3d Air Commando Group and the 3d Fighter Squadron (Commando) from Mangaldan to Laoag with P-51s; HQ 35th FG from Lingayen Airfield to Clark Field; HQ 312th BG from Mangaldan to Floridablanca; the 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons, 475th FG, from Clark Field to Lingayen Airfield with P-38s. The 25th Liaison Squadron, 13 AF, moves from Dulag to Malabang with UC-78s and L-5s.

PACIFIC: US submarines sink 9 Japanese vessels at sea:
- Submarine USS Cero sinks a guardboat south of Japan.
- Submarine USS Sennet, attacking a convoy in Kii Suido off the south coast of Kyushu, sinks an auxiliary submarine chaser and a merchant cargo ship.
- Submarine USS Silversides sinks a guardboat .
- Submarine USS Sunfish attacks a convoy off Hokkaido, sinking a gunboat and a merchant cargo.
- Submarine USS Trutta sinks a merchant vessel and two merchant fishing boats.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 20th 1945

OKINAWA: III Corps completes its capture of Northern Okinawa. Attacks against the Shuri Line in the south begin.

PHILLIPINES: U.S. Army troops, supported by USAAF aircraft and USN vessels, land on Catanduanes Island (13.45N, 124.15E) in the Philippine Islands.
Large-scale FEAF support of ground forces on Luzon, Cebu, and Negros Islands continues.
USMC F4Us and SBDs attack targets on Mindanao and SBDs attack Japanese infantry positions on Jolo Island's Mount Daho.

EAST INDIES: Submarine USS Guitarro lays mines in Berhala Strait off the northeast coast of Sumatra.
Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb Sepinggang and Labuan Island Airfields on Borneo while USN PV Ventura attack various targets. P-38s and B-25s hit Tarakan Island. 

FORMOSA: Fifth Air Force B-24s bomb Tainan Airfield while P-51s attack Koshun Airfield.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s hit the town of Neihsiang and attack railroad targets of opportunity from Saiping to Lohochai and from Linying, Burma to Hsuchang; 9 B-25s bomb Loyang and Luchou; 100+ P-51s, P-40s, and P-47s concentrate attacks against town areas throughout S and E China, also hitting troops, gun positions, river traffic, and other targets of opportunity.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): 32 P-38s knock out 3 bridges and damage 5 others in C Burma behind the enemy lines; 12 P-47s hit a troop concentration and ration dump at Tonglau, 18 attack a troop concentration around a monastery at Kengkawmanhaung, and 12 attack troops along a stream near Wan Nahpeit; 497 transport sorties land or drop 784 tons of supplies in forward areas. Unit moves: 1st Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Sookerating, India to Warazup, Burma with C-47s; 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Myitkyina, Burma to Nagaghuli with F-6s and P-40s (a flight is operating from Akyab, Burma); 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Asansol, India to Sinthe, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s.

JAPAN: B-29 bombers destroy Musashi aircraft assembly plants stopping production of the Nakajima Hayate Ki84-Ia fighter planes.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): 11 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb Haha Jima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves on Luzon: HQ 475th FG from Clark Field to Lingayen Airfield; 386th, 388th and 389th Bombardment Squadrons, 312th BG from Mangaldan to Floridablanca with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 21st 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, the destroyer USS Ammen is damaged by bomb that misses. Organized Japanese resistance on Ie Shima ends. Nearly 5,000 Japanese have been killed, 149 captured. The Americans have suffered 1,000 casualties.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The Fifth and Thirteenth Air Force continue large scale support of ground forces on Luzon, Cebu, Negros, and Jolo Islands. USMC F4Us and SBDs attack highways and roads supporting the US X Corps on Mindanao. USMC SBDs also attack Japanese positions on Mount Daho on Jolo Island. 
The US 37th Division makes some gains in heavy fighting near Baguio, Luzon, PI. 

EAST INDIES: On Borneo, Thirteenth Air Force B-24s bomb Miri, Kudat, Manggar, and Sepinggang Airfields and P-38s hit Tarakan Island and Sandakan, Miri Airfield, oil storage near Lutong, and, with B-24s, attack targets of opportunity along the southwest Celebes coast. USN PV Venturas also attack various targets on Borneo.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s bomb Loyang; a single B-24 hits targets of opportunity in Bakli Bay on Hainan; 30 P-51s and P-47s attack railroad and road targets, barracks area, buildings, and bridges at or near Paoching, Chihsien, Taiku, Hsihhsiassuchi, Shaho, Linfen, Luan, Yutze, and Shanhsien.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Bad weather over C Burma causes canceling or aborting of all combat missions however, transports complete 464 sorties, landing or dropping 682 tons of supplies to forward areas. The 81st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), based at Fenny, India with B-25s, sends a detachment to operate from Meiktila, Burma.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 82 to 90: The XXI Bomber Command continues to hit airfields in Japan; 217 B-29s blast airfields at Oita, 2 at Kanoya, Usa, Kokubu, Kushira, Tachiarai, Izumi, and Nittagahara; 21 other B-29s hit targets of opportunity including the city of Kagoshima.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th FG, moves from Lingayen Airfield to Clark Field, Luzon with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 22nd 1945

OKINAWA: USN ships are again attacked by Japanese aircraft. Support landing craft LCS-15 is sunk by aircraft; kamikazes sink minesweeper USS Swallow, and damage destroyers USS Hudson and USS Wadsworth; destroyer USS Isherwood and minesweeper USS Ransom; and light minelayer USS Shea; minesweeper USS Gladiator is damaged by strafing and near-miss of a kamikaze.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Numerous missions in support of ground forces are flown by the Far East Air Forces against targets on Luzon, Cebu, and Negros Islands. USMC PBJs and SBDs attack Japanese positions on Mount Daho on Jolo Island. The US 31st Divison lands at Mora Gulf in the Philippines.

U.S.: Soviet Foreign Minister V.M. Molotov arrives in Washington for talks with Secretary of State Edward R. Stettinius, Jr.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-24s bomb targets of opportunity at Canton and in Bakli Bay on Hainan; 5 B-25s bomb Hsuchang and hit the area to the NW; 19 P-51s and P-47s attack trains, trucks, troops, horses, and town areas at or near Linfen, Luan, Sincheng, Fentingtukou, Taiku, Chenghsien, Sinsiang, and Kaifeng.

BURMA: General Hyotaro Kimura evacuates Rangoon and prepares to make a last stand against the British 14th Army near the Burmese-Thai border. Toungoo in the Sittang Valley falls to the British 5th Indian Division.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, bad weather again cancels scheduled air strikes; 464 transport sorties fly 664 tons of supplies to forward areas.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): 99 effective sorties are flown during fighter attack from Iwo Jima against Akenogahara and Suzuko Airfields in Japan; they claim 10 aircraft downed and 15 destroyed on the ground.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 91 to 95: Strikes against airfields continue; 87 B-29s bomb airfields at Izumi, Kushira, Miyazaki, Tomitaka, and Kanoya and 6 others hit targets of opportunity; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Manggar and Jesselton airfields and P-38s hit Kuching. B-24s hit shipping and harbor installations at Saigon, French Indochina.

PACIFIC: The Japanese lose 4 ships and have a cruiser damaged at sea:
- Submarine USS Cero sinks a guardboat west of Tori Jima.
- Submarine USS Hardhead sinks a cargo vessel off Chimpon.
- Dutch submarine HMNS O 19 torpedoes Japanese heavy cruiser HIJMS Ashigara as the latter proceeds in company with destroyer HIJMS Kamikaze toward Batavia.
- A guardboat is sunk by U.S. aircraft in Ise Bay.
- USAAF P-51s sink an auxiliary submarine chaser south of Toshi Jima.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 23rd 1945

OKINAWA: The XXIV Corps attack begins to gain ground on Okinawa.

PHILLIPINES: Units of the US 37th Division reach the outskirts of Baguio, Luzon, PI. Fighter bombers continue to support ground forces in the N and S parts of Luzon Island pounding numerous artillery positions, supply areas, and general targets of opportunity.

EAST INDIES: The US Navy's Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Nine (VPB-109) based at Puerto Princessa, Palawan, Philippine Islands, launches the Special Weapons Ordnance Device (SWOD) Mk. 9 for the first time against an enemy target. The SWOD Mk. 9, or "Bat" missile, is a glide bomb consisting of a 1,000 pound (453.6 kg) bomb casing equipped with wings, twin tail and internal radar to guide it. Two Bats are launched by a VPB-109 Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer against Japanese shipping in Balikpapan harbor in Borneo but both are defective and do not hit any targets.
In Borneo, other B-24s bomb airfields at Sepinggang and Jesselton and P-38s drop napalm on Tarakan. Other B-24s fly a shipping sweep over the Makassar Strait and damage several small vessels.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s blast the Hsuchang railroad yards, completely demolishing a locomotive repair shop; 2 B-24s attack targets of opportunity in the S China Sea; 39 P-47s and P-51s attack troops, horses, trains, and rivercraft at or near Nanyang, Burma and Taiku, Shanhsien, Hsihhsiassuchi, Loning, Sinyang, Chenghsien, Sichuan, Lushan, and along the Pinghan railroad, and render a railroad tunnel near Sinyang unusable.

BURMA: The First Division of the Indian National Army, fighting with the Japanese, surrenders en masse to the Allies.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 7 P-61s attack with napalm, rockets, and cannon several targets during sweeps from Laihka to Loilem to Hopong to Wan Yin; Laihka Airfields, a bridge S of Wan Yin, trucks, and other targets are successfully pounded; 40+ fighter-bombers attack troop concentrations along and behind the lines at several points including Loilem, Nawng Leng, Mong Pawn, and Naungtaw; a bridge at Namhkok is temporarily out due to bomb damage to approaches; 570 transport sorties are flown to forward areas throughout the day.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 B-24s from Guam Island pound positions on Marcus Island. The 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF, based on Kualoa Airfield with F-5Es, sends a detachment to operate from Okinawa, the first Seventh AF unit to arrive (another detachment is operating from Saipan Island).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-25s hit the Shinei railroad yards, P-51s hit Karenko Airfield and P-38s attack various targets of opportunity. In China, B-24s bomb a military depot at Shanghai and shipping in Yulin harbor on Hainan. B-24s bomb the naval base at Saigon, French Indochina.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 24th 1945

OKINAWA: The Japanese forces on Okinawa begin to pull back to the 2nd section of the Shuri Line.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s bomb Hongay, French Indochina railroad yards and attack targets of opportunity in S China Sea. In China, 2 B-24s damage a vessel at Bakli Bay on Hainan; 4 B-25s hit railroad targets of opportunity from Siaokan to Sinyang while 2 damage a bridge at Kuanshuishih; 50+ P-51s, P-61s, and P-40s attack rivercraft, railroad targets, trucks, bridges, troops, horses, and other targets of opportunity at numerous S and E China locations as pressure by allied air and ground forces mounts against enemy movement and supply routes.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, about 40 P-47s and P-38s attack troop concentrations, storage areas, vehicles, and targets of opportunity in the Mong Nawng vicinity, W of Mong Kung-Laihka road, S of Loilem, and at Wan Hsan; transports land or drop 747 tons of supplies at advance bases and in frontline areas. The 71st and 115th Liaison Squadrons, Tenth AF [attached to 1st Liaison Group (Provisional)], move from Myityina, Burma to Dinjan, India (air echelons remain at Myitkyina with UC-64s, L-1s, L-4s and L-5s until May).

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): HQ 506th FG and the 457th, 458th and 462d Fighter Squadrons arrive at North Field from the US with P-51s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 96: 101 B-29s strike the Hitahi aircraft plant at Tachikawa; 21 others hit alternates and targets of opportunity; they claim 16 Japanese aircraft; 5 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: A-20s and fighter bombers continue to strike in support of ground forces on Luzon. On Formosa, A-20s hit sugar refineries at Mizukami and Shinei while B-24s bomb Tainan and Hokko. Other B-24s bomb Tabanio and Miri.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 25th 1945 42,473

USA: US Secretary of War Stimson and General Leslie Groves arrive at the White House. They are here to brief President Truman on the Manhattan Project -- "S1" as Stimson preferred to call it.
Stimson meets alone with Truman at first. A memo of several pages, was given to Truman. Finished by Stimson that morning, it begins: "Within four months we shall in all probability have completed the most terrible weapon ever known in human history, one bomb of which could destroy a whole city." The memo acknowledges the shared development, by the US and Great Britain, of this "most terrible weapon". 
General Groves then joins them with a memo of 25 pages on the status of the Manhattan Project. After President Truman reads this, Stimson and Groves answer his questions.
Stimson asked for an authorization to establish an advisory committee to "advise" the President regarding the implications and decisions of "this new force". The request is approved.
This is Truman's first briefing of specific activities at Hanford, Washington and other locations within the US. Truman had first become aware of the huge government activity during 1943 as Chairman of the "Truman Committee". At that time, after assurances by Col. Stimson, he kept the committee away from any serious investigations of the Manhattan Project.

An Allied conference at San Francisco meets to write a constitution for the post war organization "The United Nations". The meeting will conclude tomorrow.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s, A-20s, and fighters concentrate on Cagayan Valley bridges and support ground forces around Balete Pass, Baguio, and Solvee Cove; other FEAF support missions continue on S Luzon from Ipo Dam to New Bosoboso, E of Santa Maria, NE of Siniloan, Anuling, Monte Banahao, near Legaspi, and S of Camalig, and in the Monte Mandalagan-Monte Silay area.

EAST INDIES: and the airfields at Boeloedowang on Celebes Island and Basco.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s bomb the railroad yards at Hongay, French Indochina. In China, 4 B-25s and 4 P-47s damage a bridge and knock out an AA position N of Anyang; 50+ P-47s and P-51s hit river, road, and rail targets, troops, horses, and buildings in areas around Loning, Hsihhsiassuchi, Linfen, Kuanshuishih, Saiping, Yungcheng, Sichuan, and Tsingsinghsien.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 16 P-38s attack truck parks, fuel dumps, and supply areas at Hopong and Hotang; 20 other P-38s hit troops at Wan Kinglong and at other points in the C Burma battle area; transports complete 445 sorties to forward areas, landing or dropping 624 tons of supplies. The 165th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Sinthe, Burma to Asansol, India with UC-64s and L-5s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Brigadier General Joseph Smith assumes command of HQ XX Bomber Command.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the harbor at Saigon, French Indochina, Balete Pass bridges, 

PACIFIC: Sunk by depth charges from USS HORACE A. BASS (APD-144) is RO-109.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 26th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, the destroyer USS Hickox is damaged by Japanese aircraft.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to fly numerous sorties in support of ground forces on N and S Luzon. B-24s join USMC aircraft in pounding Cebu targets.

EAST INDIES: B-24s hit Miri Airfield and B-25s and fighters hit targets on Tarakan.

CARIBBEAN (Sixth Air Force): The 29th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), VI Bomber Command, moves from Rio Hato, Panama to the Galapagos Islands with B-24s.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-24s bomb docks at Hongay, French Indochina. In China, 10 B-25s and 4 P-47s knock out bridges near Wuchang and N of Taiku and damage a bridge near Kaifeng; 80+ fighter-bombers blast troops, horses, road and rail transport, tanks, gun positions, and targets of opportunity at numerous places in S and E China as the campaign against the occupying Japanese intensifies.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 30 P-38s and P-47s attack troop concentrations E of Wan Sing, at Naungtaw, and in the vicinity of Loilem; transports land or drop 553 tons of supplies at forward bases and frontline areas.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 13 B-24s from Guam bomb Eten. VII Fighter Command: Mission 6: An unknown number of P-51s escort B-29s to Japan. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 97 to 107: 195 B-29s (some escorted by fighters of the VII Fighter Command) bomb airfields at Usa, Oita, Saeki, Tomitaka, Imabari, Nittagahara, Miyazaki, Kanoya, Kokubu, and Miyakonojo, Japan; 41 other B-29s hit targets of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Shanghai, China. On Formosa, B-25s hit the Heito sugar refinery and nearby targets of opportunitys and P-38s on a sweep also hit several targets of opportunity. Unit moves: 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th FG, based at San Jose with P-38s, begins operating from Palawan; 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, from San Marcelino to Clark Field with P-38s and P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2010)

April 27th 1945

EAST INDIES: Admiral Berkey leads a squadron of 3 US cruisers and 6 destroyers in bombarding targets on Borneo, near Tarakan. These will continue through the 30th. B-24s hit Jesselton Airfield and B-25s bomb Tarakan. B-24s bomb Mandai Airfield and other B-24s hit Soerabaja, Java.

PHILLIPINES: Baguio on Luzon in the Philippines is taken by US forces. On Luzon Island, B-25s attack Japanese installations at Cabatuan, La-lo, and Garit Norte; A-20s hit towns throughout the area; in S Luzon, fighter-bombers and A-20s hit targets E of Manila, in the Legaspi area, and at other scattered points.

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikaze aircraft sink the U.S. freighter SS Canada Victory and damage the destroyer USS Ralph Talbot, destroyer escort USS England and high-speed transport USS Rathburne. Japanese demolition boats are also active damaging a large support landing craft [LCS(L)] and the destroyer USS Hutchins; another boat is sunk by an infantry landing craft (rocket) [LCI(R)]. Japanese shore batteries damage the heavy cruiser USS Wichita. 

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Shimushu, 6 B-24s drop fragmentation bombs on the Kataoka naval base, 1 B-24 hits Minami Cape, and another flies a radar-ferret mission.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s and 70+ fighter bombers attack bridges, positions, villages and town areas, gun emplacements, and river, road, and rail traffic at many points in S and E China chiefly around Fantung.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 37 P-38s and P-47s hit troop concentrations in the Wan Pong and Nawng Leng areas; 12 other fighter bombers sweep roads S of the bomb line; transports complete 408 sorties throughout the day, landing or dropping 618 tons of supplies at forward bases and frontline areas; the 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Meiktila to Toungoo with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb Woleai.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 108 to 113: 109 B-29s strike airfields at Izumi, Miyazaki, Kokubu, Miyakonojo, Kanoya, and Kushira on Kyushu Island, Japan; 3 B-29s hit targets of opportunity; 2 bombers are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command (attached to 85th Fighter Wing), based at Tacloban, Leyte Island with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, sends a detachment to operate from Zamboanga, Mindanao Island.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2010)

April 28th 1945

OKINAWA: Japanese defensive positions, in the Shuri Line on southern Okinawa, hold out against US forces employing tanks, flame throwers and artillery of all sizes.
The fourth phase of Kamikaze attacks has been underway since yesterday on Okinawa. 125 Japanese aircraft are involved. 9 destroyers and other smaller ships are hit.
The kamikazes damage four destroyers, USS Wadsworth, USS Daly, USS Twiggs and USS Bennion; the high-speed minesweeper USS Butler; the hospital ship USS Comfort; and the transport fitted for the evacuation of wounded USS Pinkney. The destroyer USS Brown is damaged by aerial attack while a Japanese assault demolition boat causes extensive damage to the U.S. freighter SS Bozeman Victory.

PHILLIPINES: On N Luzon Island, B-25s hit targets in the Itogon area; A-20s attack Itogon mines and start fires among huts at Fabrica; fighter-bombers attack Balete Pass, Cagayan Valley, Tuguegarao, Trinidad, and Cervantes; on S Luzon A-20s and fighter-bombers support ground forces at various points including the Batangas sector and hit targets around Norzagaray, Ipo Dam, Montalban, New Bosoboso, and along the San Andres trail.

EAST INDIES: In Borneo, B-24s hit Kuching while B-25s and P-38s hit Tarakan and targets of opportunity along the Sarawak coast. B-24s over the Celebes bomb Masamba, Malimpoeng, and Mandai Airfields.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 10 B-25s bomb Paoching Airfield and the Shaho railroad yards, knock out a bridge near Kaifeng, and damage a bridge W of Showyang; about 80 fighter-bombers attack troops, airfields, storage facilities, railroad targets, rivercraft, trucks, and enemy positions in S and E China, again concentrating on the Fantung area; a B-24 claims a freighter sunk in the S China Sea.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 8 P-38s attack a cavalry regiment and supplies in the Namhok area; 6 others hit a bivouac area near Pawngleng; 22 P-47s are detailed to strike at troops, artillery positions, trucks, elephants, and carts along and behind the enemy lines in C Burma; despite bad weather most of the fighter-bombers complete their missions; transports make 441 flights to forward areas, landing or dropping 610 tons of supplies. The 82d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), ceases operating from Meiktila, Burma and returns to base at Fenny, India with B-25s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 12 B-24s from Guam hit Param during the early morning hours; 12 more attack Param during the afternoon. 20 P-47s from Saipan sweep Truk, strafing small vessels and airfields on Param and Moen.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 114 to 119: 119 B-29s hit airfields at Kushira, Kanoya, Miyakonojo, Kokubu, Miyazaki, and Izumi on Kyushu Island, Japan; 4 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim a total of 14 Japanese fighters; 5 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s bomb Toshien, Formosa and several secondary targets. B-25s sink about 20,000 tons of merchant shipping in Saigon, French Indochina harbor. The 36th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, moves from Biak Island, New Guinea to Clark Field, Luzon with F-5s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2010)

April 29th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage the destroyers USS Hazelwood and USS Haggard and the light minelayers USS Shannon and USS Harry F. Baurer.

PHILLIPINES: In support of ground forces on Luzon Island, fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations, supply areas, pillboxes, gun positions, vehicles, and other targets mainly in the Balete Pass, Baguio, and Echague areas and A-20s hit the New Bosoboso area, where fighters also support ground forces concentrating in the Ipo Dam area.

EAST INDIES: In Borneo, B-24s pound Kuching Airfield while B-25s bomb Tarakan. Other B-24s hit Langoan, Mandai Airfield, and Mapanget Airfields.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 12 B-25s attempting to bomb targets in the Kurile Islands abort due to a weather front. 6 B-24s radar-bomb Kataoka naval base on Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s and 4 P-47s blast targets at the Taiyuan railroad yards; about 50 fighter-bombers, operating in forces of 1 to 4 aircraft, blast numerous targets of opportunity in S and E China, hitting especially the Fantung area.

BURMA: The XXXIII Corps takes Allanmyo in the Irrawaddy Valley, Burma. The series of British attacks has caused a great deal of disorganization among Japanese forces in this area. The British 17th Indian Division has captured Nyaunglebim and continuing toward Payagyi, in the Sittang Valley, Burma.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, 5 P-47s attack Laihka Airfield; 6 others strafe troops and horses at Tadamo; transports fly 427 sorties to forward areas, landing or dropping 537 tons of supplies. Unit moves: 81st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), ceases operating from Meiktila, Burma with B-25s and returns to base at Fenny, India; 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India with C-47s, sends a detachment to operate from Akyab, Burma.

AAFPOA VII Fighter Command: 20 Saipan Island-based P-47s sweep Truk Atoll, strafing airfields, defenses, and gun positions on Moen and Param and hit Param and Falas with rockets. Seventh Air Force: 24 Guam-based B-24s subsequently attack the same airfields as the fighters above. 20 B-24s, operating in 2 forces, pound air installations on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 120 to 125: 111 B-29s strike airfields on Kyushu Island, Japan, i.e., Miyazaki, Miyakonojo, Kokubu, 2 at Kanoya, and Kushira Airfields; they claim nearly 30 Japanese aircraft shot down; 2 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: P-38s sweep French Indochina and strafe Thu Dau Mot Airfield. The 318th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, moves from Mangaldan to Laoag with C-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2010)

April 30th 1945 42,603

OKINAWA: Japanese counterattacks and other movements on the Shuri Line are defeated on Okinawa. The Maeda and Kochi Ridge positions are the scenes of heavy fighting. The 1st Marine Division and the 77th Division US Army take over from the 27th and 96th Divisions.

Off Okinawa, the light minelayer USS J. William Ditter is damaged during an air raid while kamikazes damage minelayer USS Terror and the U.S. freighter SS S. Hall Young. A kamikaze plane hits the hospital ship USS Comfort, killing eleven medical staff and 30 of the wounded. This is the third attack on medical vessels. 

PHILLIPINES: Numerous missions are flown over Luzon and Negros Islands by B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers in support of the ground forces. B-24s attack the Davao area on Mindanao.

EAST INDIES: In Borneo, P-38s hit Tarakan and B-24s bomb Manggar Airfield. Other B-24s bomb Malimpoeng Airfield on Celebes Island.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s and 9 P-47s hit railroad yards at Taiyuan; 50+ P-47s, P-51s, and P-40s attack troops, defensive positions, bridges, rail targets, and scattered targets of opportunity in S and E China, concentrating around Laohokow, Hsihhsiassuchi, and Loning.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In Burma, bad weather cancels scheduled combat strikes; air supply operations to forward areas continue on a steady basis.

AAFPOA VII Fighter Command: In a thorough strafing and rocket strike on several islands of Truk Atoll, 20 P-47s from Saipan Island attack the seaplane base, several small vessels, the airfield, barracks, radio station, and numerous other targets. Long range mission 7: 104 P-51s escort B-29s to hit the Tachikawa air depot claiming 0-1-0 Japanese aircraft; 1 P-51 is lost. HQ 318th FG and the 19th, 73d and 333d Fighter Squadrons move from Saipan to Ie Shima with P-38s. 

Seventh Air Force: 24 B-24s from Guam pound the airfields on Moen and Param. 22 B-24s, operating in 2 waves about 3 hours apart, bomb air installations on Marcus in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Seven missions are flown. Mission 126: 69 B-29s hit the Tachikawa air depot; 25 others hit targets of opportunity. The escort is 104 P-51s. Missions 127 to 132: 56 B-29s hit airfields at Kokubu, Oita, Tomitaka, Saeki, and 2 at Kanoya and the city of Hamamatsu; 2 other B-29s hit targets of opportunity; the B-29s claim 10 aircraft downed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s hit the Toshien fuel storage and bomb Tainan, Takao, and Okayama Airfields while B-25s hit Taito; escorting P-38s attack numerous targets of opportunity; and P-51s bomb Okayama Airfield. The 157th and 160th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, move from Calasio to Mabalacat, Luzon with UC-64s and L-5s (the 160th has a detachment operating from Mindoro Island).


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2010)

May 1st 1945

PHILLIPINES: FEAF continues to support ground forces on Luzon and Negros Islands.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 flies a weather reconnaissance mission over the Kurile Islands.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (Second Air Force): The detachment of the 4th Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (Mapping and Charting) [attached to 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance)] operating in Australia with F-7s, returns to base at Hollandia, New Guinea (the squadron is mapping areas of the SW Pacific).

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): During May the Japanese decide to give up their Greater E Asia Corridor and withdraw from S China; the Fourteenth AF further concentrates its attacks on rail and road movements and river shipping and thus plays a major role in critically reducing the enemy's mobility and supply lines. In China, 2 B-25s and 16 P-51s knock out bridges near Taiku and Kiehsiu and hit AA positions and locomotives near the bridges, blast gun emplacements in the Loning area, and hit several locomotives, near Shihkiachwang. Lieutenant General Albert C Wedemeyer, Commanding General US Forces China Theater, selects Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer to command HQ AAF China Theater, with both HQ Tenth and Fourteenth AFs under his command. During May, the detachment of the 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG, operating from Posek, China with P-38s, returns to base at Chengkung.

BURMA: British forces in the Sittang Valley, Burma approach Pegu. There are also paratroop landings on the east bank of the Irrawaddy River with the intention of taking Rangoon, Burma.

BORNEO: General Whitehead and 18,000 troops of the 26th Australian Brigade land on
Borneo. On Borneo, B-24s support Australian landings on Tarakan Island and bomb Tawau and B-25s attack Jesselton, Tarakan, Sandakan, and Kudat, concentrating on airfields

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves: 9th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, from Myitkyina, Burma to Piardoba, India with F-5s; the detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Akyab Airfield with C-47s, to base at Kalaikunda, India.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force): 16 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific while 10 hit air installations on Param; during the night 9 more, flying individual snooper strikes, hit airfields on Param and Moen. VII Fighter Command: The 6th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command, departs Kagman Field, Saipan Island, Mariana Islands for Kipapa, Hawaii with P-61s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-25s hit the Heito sugar refinery and the town of Kagi. HQ 6th Photographic Reconnaissance Group moves from Leyte Island to Clark Field, Luzon. Unit moves during May: HQ 309th Bombardment Wing from San Marcelino to Lingayen Airfield; 7th Combat Cargo Squadron, 2d Combat Cargo Group from Biak to Dulag; the detachment of the 160th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, ceases operating from Mindoro with UC-64s and L-5s and returns to base at Mabalacat, Luzon.


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2010)

May 2nd 1945

PHILLIPINES: B-24s and P-51s pound troops near Ipo Dam while B-25s, A-20s, and fighters hit Cagayan Valley targets; FEAF strikes in support of ground forces continue on Luzon and on Cebu. 

BORNEO: B-25s continue support for Australian troops on Tarakan and, in conjunction with US Navy aircraft bomb Kudat Airfield.

BURMA: Operation Dracula, the capture of Rangoon, Burma, which began with a paratroop drop yesterday continues. The British 26th Indian Division lands for a naval TF which includes 6 escort carriers and BB Queen Elizabeth and Richelieu.
The British IV Corps north of Rangoon at Pagu complete the liberation of Rangoon.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-24s mine areas of the Yangtze River; 20+ B-25s and about 130 fighter-bombers attack communications targets and supply lines and hit a large variety of targets of opportunity throughout S and E China as the air campaign accelerates with the aim of disrupting the imminent withdrawal of the Japanese and the abandonment of their Greater E Asia Corridor.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 12 B-24s from Guam pound the airfield on Param while 21, flying in 2 forces, hit airfields and gun positions on Marcus in the N Pacific. During the night of 2/3 May, 9 more B-24s make individual harassment bombings on Param, Moe, and Tol Island. VII Fighter Command: 12 Iwo Jima based P-51s strike a radio station on Chichi Jima.


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2010)

May 3rd 1945

PHILLIPINES: B-24s and P-51s pound the Ipo area while A-20s and fighters support ground forces. Davao City is taken by the US 27th Division.

OKINAWA: The IJA start a large scale counterattack on Okinawa; however, their artillery gives away their positions in support of this action and are taken out. Previously they had remained quiet.
Off Okinawa, kamikazes sink the destroyer USS Little and a medium landing ship (LSM); kamikazes also damage the destroyer USS Bache, the high-speed minesweeper USS Macomb, the light minelayer USS Aaron Ward and a large support landing craft (LCS). A Japanese assault demolition boat damages the cargo ship USS Carina.

BORNEO: In Borneo, B-25s continue support of ground forces on Tarakan and, with B-24s, carry out small raids against numerous targets on Borneo and Celebes, Manggar Airfield is heavily hit by B-24s and P-38s and USN airplanes hit warehouses in the Brunei Bay area.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 B-25s and 6 fighter- bombers attack truck convoys in the Hsiang River Valley and near Paoching, Changsha, and Hengyang, and pound railroad targets of opportunity and bridges in the Taiku, Singtai, and Linfen areas; 90+ fighter-bombers attack troops, town areas, ammunition dumps, river shipping and other targets of opportunity over wide areas of S and E China.

BURMA: Prome, Burma is liberated by the British XXXIII Corps. Rangoon, Burma is captured by Allied forces.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): With the fall of Rangoon, Burma on this date (Indian 26 Division elements occupy the city), the war against the Japanese in Burma is successfully concluded; pockets of resistance remain W of the Irrawaddy River and between that river and the Mandalay-Pegu, Thailand railway however, during May AAF operations are reduced drastically due to the lack of suitable air targets and because of the onset of bad weather preceding the monsoon. The Tenth AF is withdrawn from combat and moved back to India (see 15 May 45); 1 squadron of P-38s remains in Burma to patrol the roads leading into China. Unit moves: 88th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, from Myitkyina, Burma to Moran, India with P-47s; the detachment of the 156th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Myitche with UC-64s and L-5s, to Magwe, Burma; the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, based at Kalaikunda, India with C-47s, sends a detachment to operate from Comilla, India.

AAFPOA: The 163d Liaison Squadron, AAFPOA (attached to Tenth Army), arrives on Okinawa Island from Saipan Island with UC-64s and L-5s. Seventh Air Force: 10 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb airfields and targets of opportunity on several islands of Truk Atoll; during the night of 3/4 May, 8 more separately strike Param, Eten, and Moen and Truk airfields.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 7 missions are flown. Missions 127 to 132: 59 B-29s bomb airfields at Tachiarai, Miyazaki, Miyakonojo, Kokubu and 2 at Kanoya; 5 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 10 Japanese fighters; 1 B-29 is lost. 
Phase II of Operation STARVATION, the aerial mining of Shimonoseki Strait, Japan by B-29s, begins. Mission 133: On this night, 88 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and the Inland Sea during the night of 3/4 May; 3 others mine other waters in Shimonoseki Strait and the waters off Kobe, Osaka and Suo Nada.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Saigon, French Indochina is bombed by B-24s, which greatly damage a boatyard and oil storage areas. The 63d Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with C-47s.

PACIFIC: The Submarine USS Lagarto, CO Frank D. Latta, is sunk by a Japanese minelayer in the Gulf of Siam. All hands lost.


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2010)

May 4th 1945

PHILLIPINES: B-25s bomb the Tuguegarao area on Luzon Island while other B-25s, A-20s, and fighter- bombers, in spite of bad weather, support ground forces in N and S Luzon and on Negros Island. P-38s pound Itu Aba Island, China.

OKINAWA: The British carrier HMS FORMIDABLE is damaged by a kamikaze attack off the Sakishima Islands. The carrier HMS VICTORIOUS is struck later in the day. There is little damage as the 'Kikusai' hit the carriers' armoured decks.

Off Okinawa, kamikazes sink the destroyers USS Luce and USS Morrison and two medium landing craft (LSMs); the kamikazes also damage the aircraft carrier HMS Formidable; light cruiser USS Birmingham; escort aircraft carrier USS Sangamon; destroyers USS Ingraham, USS Cowell and USS Lowry; light minelayer USS Gwin; high-speed minesweeper USS Hopkins; and a motor minesweeper (YMS). The Japanese also launch Yokosuka MXY7 Navy Suicide Attacker Ohka (Cherry Blossom) Model 11 rocket-propelled glide bombs known as "Baka;" they damage the light minelayer USS Shea; and minesweeper USS Gayety which is also attacked by a kamikaze.

BORNEO: On Borneo, B-25s and P-38s support ground forces on Tarakan and B-24s hit Sandakan and Kota Baru and on Celebes Island, bomb Mandai Airfield and Masamba Airfield.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Brigadier General Isaiah Davies replaces Major General Davenport Johnson as Commanding General Eleventh AF on an interim basis.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 12 B-25s and 180+ fighter-bombers, mostly operating in flights of 2 to 4 aircraft, attack town areas, storage, troops, horses, trucks, river shipping, airfields, and many other targets of opportunity scattered over the vast expanse of S and E China.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The 792d, 793d and 794th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 468th BG (Very Heavy), begin a movement from Kharagpur to Tinian Island with B-29s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in Burma: 83d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), based at Fenny, India with B-25s, begins operating from Magwe, Burma; 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Sinthe to Magwe with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 B-24s from Angaur Airfield bomb AA positions on Koror. 11 B-24s from Guam Island hit the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 140 to 143: 47 B-29s attack airfields at Oita, Omura, Saeki, and Matsuyama on Kyushu and Shikoku Islands, Japan; 2 others attack targets of opportunity; 1 B-29 is lost.
USN - Sunk by minesweeper is USS Lagarto SS 371.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s heavily damage oil installations at Saigon, French Indochina. HQ 18th FG and 12th and 70th Fighter Squadrons move from San Jose to Zamboang with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2010)

May 5th 1945 42,688

USA: The US War Department announces that 400,000 troops will remain in Europe as occupation forces. 2 million will be discharged leaving 6 million for the attack on Japan.

PHILLIPINES: . On Luzon Island, A-20s and fighter-bombers continue to hit Cagayan Valley targets and support ground forces at various locations.

BORNEO: In Borneo, B-25s and P-38s support Australian forces on Tarakan, P-38s hit the Miri waterfront on the W coast and Keningau airfield in the N and B-24s bomb the Kuching waterfront on the W coast.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 1 B-24 flies weather mission over the Kurile Islands.

HQ AAF (Second Air Force): The 2d Photographic Charting Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (attached to FEAF), moves from Morotai, Moluccas Islands, to Palawan Island, Philippine Islands with F-7s (the squadron is performing mapping and photographic reconnaissance in the SW Pacific).

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s knock out a bridge at Singtai and hit railroad traffic in the Sinsiang area; 5 B-25s hit railroad cars and other targets of opportunity at Kaifeng, Hsihhsiassuchi, and in the Tungkuan and Luan areas; 76 fighter-bombers, operating in flights of 2 to 4 aircraft, attack a variety of targets of opportunity throughout S and E China. The 530th Fighter Squadron, 311th Fighter Group, moves from Kwanghan to Pungchacheng, China with P-51s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves from Burma to India: HQ 33d Fighter Group from Sahmaw to Piardoba; 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, from Myitkyina to Moran with P-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Angaur Airfield based B-24s bomb Koror Island.
HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 7 missions are flown. Missions 144, 145 and 147 to 149: 55 B-29s bomb airfields at Oita, Tachiarai, Kanoya, and Chiran; 2 others attack targets of opportunity; 3 B-29s are lost. Mission 146: 148 B-29s [including the 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) flying their first attack of Japan from Tinian] hit a navy aircraft factory and arsenal at Kure, Japan; 4 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 11 Japanese fighters; 2 B-29s are lost. Mission 150: During the night of 5/6 May, 86 B-29s drop mines in Tokyo Bay, Ise Bay, and at points in the Inland Sea; 4 others mine targets of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In the first FEAF strike on the Amoy, China area, B-24s bomb an airfield and oil storage plant. On Formosa, B-24s bomb Shinchiku Airfield while B-25s and fighter-bombers hit the Taito sugar refinery, Shoka railroad yards, and Giran and Matsuyama Airfields.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 6th 1945

OKINAWA: On Okinawa, the Japanese counteroffensive fizzles out with heavy losses. This confirms US gains at Maeda Ridge and Marchinto Air Field.

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter-bombers fly numerous attack sorties in support of ground forces in N and S Luzon Island and fighter-bombers fly support missions over Panay.

BORNEO: B-24s bomb Kudat and Keningau Airfields, P-38s hit Ranau and Labuan Island airstrips while B-25s support Australian troops on Tarakan Island. B-24s bomb Limboeng Airfield on Celebes Island.

BURMA: The British 26th Indian Division mops up in the area north of Rangoon, Burma

INDIAN OCEAN: The battleships and cruisers of TF 63 shell Port Blair in the Andaman Islands.

USA: A woman and 5 children are killed near Lakeview, Oregon. This is caused by a Japanese balloon bomb. This is the only effective bomb of this effort by the Japanese.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25s and 4 P-51s knock out a bridge at Hsihhsiassuchi, China; 111 fighter-bombers, operating in flights of 2 to 4 aircraft, attack numerous targets of opportunity throughout S and E China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 18 P-47s from Saipan Island sweep Truk Atoll, strafing the airfield on Moen Island, the seaplane base at Dublon Island, and shipping off Param, off Moen, and between Dublon and Fefan Islands.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb Matsuyama Airfield and secondary nearby targets and later bomb Toshien, Toko, and Kiirun and B-25s pound the town of Mato. B-25s over French Indochina bomb warehouses at Dong Hoi.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 7th 1945

USA: The Big Four (China, UK, USA, USSR) nations reached agreement in San Francisco, California, USA, today on all except the Polish and trusteeship questions.
Tomorrow the smaller nations will finish the drafting of a charter for the new "United Nations". Two points of friction between the western Allies and the USSR were resolved here today. The General Assembly will have the power to arbitrate in international disputes which threaten to erupt into war, and the UN will be given jurisdiction over future alliances. 
Settlement of the Polish question is being held up by the unexplained arrest of 16 Polish delegates in Moscow.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit targets in the Cagayan Valley and support ground action in the Cervantes area, Balete Pass and N of Laguna de Bay.

NEI: In Borneo, P-38s hit Bintula, Kudat, and Ranau while B-25s, and P-38s hit gun positions and HQ on Tarakan. B-24s bomb Bingkalapa Airfield, Celebes and the harbor at Soerabaja, Java.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s and 4 P-47s knock out a bridge N of Singtai; 3 B-24s attack Yellow River targets of opportunity, damaging at least 1 bridge; 131 fighter-bombers again hit various targets of opportunity throughout S and E China, concentrating on railroad targets; the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Kunming with F-5s, sends a flight to operate from Laifeng (other flights are at Hanchung, Lulinag and Hsian).

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 11 Guam Island-based B-24s pound runways on Marcus Island in the N Pacific. VII Fighter Command: 16 Saipan Island-based P-47s strafe a radio station, airfield installations, and gun positions on Moen and Falas Islands in Truk Atoll.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 151 to 154: 41 B-29s bomb airfields at Usa, Oita, Ibusuki, and Kanoya on Kyushu Island; 34 Japanese aircraft are claimed destroyed by B-29s during the Usa and Oita missions; 3 B-29s are lost. The 792d, 793d and 794th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 468th Bombardment Group (Very Heavy), arrive at West Field, Tinian Island, Mariana Islands from India with B-29s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In French Indochina, B-25s hit railroad targets between Cap Batangan and Cap Varella. The 17th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 4th Photographic Group (Reconnaissance), moves from Morotai Island to Puerto Princesa with F-5s (a detachment is operating from Dulag).


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 8th 1945

PTO: Submarine USS Snook, CO John F. Walling, is listed as missing after today, east of Formosa All hands lost.

PHILLIPINES: B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers continue to pound Cagayan Valley on Luzon Island. On Mindanao Island, B-24s hit Davao while P-38s hit the Labugan Airfield area. Other B-24s bomb Mandai Airfield.

NEI: In Borneo, P-38s hit Jesselton, Sengkawang, and Kudat Airfield while B-25s bomb the Kuching and Labuan Island Airfield areas.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 13 B-25s knock out a bridge at Do Cam and damage others at Do Len, over the Song Chu River in French Indochina, and N of Kaifeng, China. In China, a single B-24 damages bridges at Huto; 20 P-51s pound rail and road traffic along the French Indochina coast while 12 P-51s and P-38s hit targets of opportunity in several cities; about 100 fighter- bombers over wide areas of S and E China continue to hit numerous targets of opportunity, concentrating on shipping and the dock area at Taku.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 12 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific. 12 others from Guam pound the runway on Param. The 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF, arrives on Okinawa from Kualoa Airfield with F-5Es. VII Fighter Command: 94 of 104 P-51s from Iwo Jima abort a strike to Nagoya due to weather and attack Kisarazu airfield. Ditched is B-24J 44-40617.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Missions 155 to 158: 40 B-29s hit airfields at Kanoya, Miyakonojo, Oita, and Matsuyama on Kyushu and Shikoku Islands, Japan; 1 other hits a target of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s bomb railway installations between Phan Rang and Binh Dinh, French Indochina.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 9th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage the aircraft carriers HMS Formidable and HMS Victorious, and the destroyer escorts USS Oberrender and USS England. The Royal Navy carriers are part of Task Force 57.2 and their aircraft are attacking airfields in the Sakishima Islands which are twenty small islands in the southern Ryukyu Islands. HMS Formidable has two squadrons of Goodyear Corsair Mk. IVs (FG-1s) and a Grumman Avenger Mk I (TBF-1) squadron; HMS Victorious has two squadrons with Brewster Corsair Mk IIs (F3A-1s) and Goodyear Corsair Mk IVs and a squadron of Eastern Aircraft Avenger Mk IIs (TBM-1s). The kamikazes attack the task force between 1654 and 1705 hours and because of poorly deployed antiaircraft defenses, the Japanese aircraft crash into the flight decks of the two ships but cause only slight damage because the flight decks are armored. Both ships are forced to retire to refuel and because of aircraft loses, HMS Formidable must also replenish. On 14 May,
the Royal Navy will adopt the USN-style AA defense which has aircraft controllers in escorts deployed ahead of the carriers. 
US Admiral Ernest J. King's statement on hearing of the damage to the USS England: "There'll always be an England in the US Navy." This DE had sunk 6 IJN submarines between May 19 and May 31, 1944 on one patrol.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, A-20s and fighters fly offensive sweeps over the Cagayan Valley and support ground forces in the Cervantes, Baguio, and Balete Pass area and the Ipo-New Bosoboso-Infanta area. On Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb the area around Dalirig and Maluko preparatory to allied landings in the Macajalar Bay area on 10 May.

NEI: P-38s over Borneo hit Brooketon, Sarawak and Tarakan.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Radar discloses considerable shipping between Paramushiru and Shimushu; thus, 12 B-24s take off and radar-bomb through overcast; another B-24 flies a radar- ferreting sortie over Paramushiru and Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-24s, 14 B-25s, and 26 P-51s blast Paoching and various nearby targets of opportunity; some of the fighter-bombers also attack targets of opportunity W of Hengyang. 4 P-51s pound boxcars, locomotives, and other railroad targets from Tourane to Hue, French Indochina.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: 6th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Hay to Asansol with P-47s; 115th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF, from Dinjan to Nagaghuli with L-1s and L-5s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 29 B-24s from Guam, operating in 3 forces over a 6-hour period, bomb airfields, barracks, and targets of opportunity on Param and Moen. VII Fighter Command: 14 P-47s from Saipan sweep Truk Atoll.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 10th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage the destroyer USS Brown and light minelayer USS Harry F. Bauer.

PHILLIPINES: The U.S. 108th Regimental Combat Team, 40th Infantry Division, lands unopposed at Macjalar Bay, Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands. Filipino guerillas assist in establishing the beachhead. 
A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets and support ground action in the battle zones throughout Luzon Island. On Mindanao, B-24s hit Impasugong, Kalasungay, and Malaybalay and B-25s in support of ground forces attack Kibawe and Tagolaan.

NEI: B-24s bomb Makassar ship basins and Limboeng Airfield on Celebes Island and shore targets at Balikpapan on Borneo.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The Eleventh AF and the USN's Fleet Air Wing Four execute the heaviest and most successful joint mission to date in the Kurile Islands; 12 B-24s bomb shipping targets in the Kataoka naval base on Shimushu Island, and fly photo reconnaissance over E and W Paramushiru Island on the return trip; next, 16 Attu based B-25s take off; 1 aborts while the others hit shipping between Kashiwabara on Paramushiru Island and Kataoka; heavy AA fire claims 1 B-25; a B-24 and a B-25 forceland in the USSR. Lost is B-25J 43-36149.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-25s and 4 P-47s attack bridges at Fengstun and Pinyang, on the Song Chu River, and N of Singtai (a Pinyang, China target is destroyed), hit Yungfengshih and Chingshuping, and bomb the airfield at Paoching; 100-120 fighter-bombers pounding targets of opportunity over S and E China, disrupt enemy movement and supply lines.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: 1st Fighter Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, from Cox's Bazar to Kalaikunda with P-51s; 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Sinthe, Burma to Asansol with UC-64s and L-5s; the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Ledo to Dinjan with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the morning. During the afternoon, 19 B-24s flying in 2 forces, hit airfields on Param and Moen.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 8 missions are flown; the B-29s claim 10 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29 is lost.
Missions 159 to 162: 42 B-29s hit airfields at Matsuyama, Usa, Miyazaki, and Kanoya on Kyushu and Shikoku Islands; 14 others hit targets of opportunity. Mission 163: 54 B-29s bomb the Tokuyama naval fuel station; 2 others hit targets of opportunity. Mission 164: 56 B-29s hit the Tokuyama coal yards; 1 other hits a target of opportunity. Mission 165: 112 B-29s hit the Otake oil refinery; 14 others hit targets of opportunity; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 166: 80 B-29s bomb the Amami-O-Shima naval oil storage facilities; 4 others hit targets of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb an airfield in the Canton, China area. B-25s, with fighter escort, hit Kari and communications targets of opportunity on Formosa. The 500th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), moves from San Marcelino to Clark Field with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2010)

May 10th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes damage the destroyer USS Brown and light minelayer USS Harry F. Bauer.

PHILLIPINES: The U.S. 108th Regimental Combat Team, 40th Infantry Division, lands unopposed at Macjalar Bay, Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands. Filipino guerillas assist in establishing the beachhead. 
A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets and support ground action in the battle zones throughout Luzon Island. On Mindanao, B-24s hit Impasugong, Kalasungay, and Malaybalay and B-25s in support of ground forces attack Kibawe and Tagolaan.

NEI: B-24s bomb Makassar ship basins and Limboeng Airfield on Celebes Island and shore targets at Balikpapan on Borneo.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The Eleventh AF and the USN's Fleet Air Wing Four execute the heaviest and most successful joint mission to date in the Kurile Islands; 12 B-24s bomb shipping targets in the Kataoka naval base on Shimushu Island, and fly photo reconnaissance over E and W Paramushiru Island on the return trip; next, 16 Attu based B-25s take off; 1 aborts while the others hit shipping between Kashiwabara on Paramushiru Island and Kataoka; heavy AA fire claims 1 B-25; a B-24 and a B-25 forceland in the USSR. Lost is B-25J 43-36149.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 19 B-25s and 4 P-47s attack bridges at Fengstun and Pinyang, on the Song Chu River, and N of Singtai (a Pinyang, China target is destroyed), hit Yungfengshih and Chingshuping, and bomb the airfield at Paoching; 100-120 fighter-bombers pounding targets of opportunity over S and E China, disrupt enemy movement and supply lines.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: 1st Fighter Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, from Cox's Bazar to Kalaikunda with P-51s; 164th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Sinthe, Burma to Asansol with UC-64s and L-5s; the 315th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Ledo to Dinjan with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the morning. During the afternoon, 19 B-24s flying in 2 forces, hit airfields on Param and Moen.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 8 missions are flown; the B-29s claim 10 Japanese aircraft; 1 B-29 is lost.
Missions 159 to 162: 42 B-29s hit airfields at Matsuyama, Usa, Miyazaki, and Kanoya on Kyushu and Shikoku Islands; 14 others hit targets of opportunity. Mission 163: 54 B-29s bomb the Tokuyama naval fuel station; 2 others hit targets of opportunity. Mission 164: 56 B-29s hit the Tokuyama coal yards; 1 other hits a target of opportunity. Mission 165: 112 B-29s hit the Otake oil refinery; 14 others hit targets of opportunity; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 166: 80 B-29s bomb the Amami-O-Shima naval oil storage facilities; 4 others hit targets of opportunity.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb an airfield in the Canton, China area. B-25s, with fighter escort, hit Kari and communications targets of opportunity on Formosa. The 500th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), moves from San Marcelino to Clark Field with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2010)

May 11th 1945

OKINAWA: US forces attacks increase on the Shuri Line on Okinawa.
Off Okinawa, two kamikazes crash into the Task Force 58 flagship, the aircraft carrier USS Bunker Hill with Carrier Air Group Eighty Four aboard. Kamikazes also damage the destroyer USS Evans and a large support landing craft (LCS) and a "Baka" rocket-powered glide bomb damages the destroyer USS Hugh W. Hadley.
On the USS Bunker Hill, the first kamikaze releases its 500 pound bomb which smashes through the flight deck and out the side, exploding just above the water, and the aircraft crashes into the flight deck and skids over the side, destroying nearly all the ready-deck aircraft. The second kamikaze dives at the carrier at nearly a vertical dive, dropping its 500 pound bomb just before it hits the deck.
The bomb smashes through the flight deck, but does not make it through the hangar deck where it explodes. The thickened armor protecting the machinery spaces below has proved effective. After several hours of fighting fires, the ship is able to sail under her own power and returns to Bremerton, Washington via Pearl Harbor for repairs. A total of 346 men lose their lives, 43 are counted missing and 264 have been wounded, many with severe burns. Many of the ship's pilots died either in their planes or inside the skin of the ship when the second bomb exploded. 

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to support the ground action near Paranum and in the Ipo Dam sector.

NEI: On Borneo, B-24s bomb Keningau Airfield and B-25s bomb the Brunei Bay area. On Celebes Island, B-24s hit Mandai Airfield and Boeloedowang Airfields.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s and 4 P-47s knock out the Chungmow bridge and damage a bridge at Sincheng; 2 B-25s bomb truck convoys in the Paoching, Hengyang, and Changsha areas; 60+ fighter-bombers hit troops, artillery positions, communications targets, and general targets of opportunity in S and E China, concentrating on the Yangchi and Fantung areas.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group from Ledo to Dinjan and 459th Fighter Squadron, 80th FG from Rumkha to Dudhkundi with P-38s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 10 Guam based B-24s hit the airfield on Param, while 13 pound the runways on Marcus in the N Pacific. VII Fighter Command: 14 P-51s from Iwo Jima strafe and bomb the radio station at Chichi Jima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 6 missions are flown. Missions 167 to 171: 50 B-29s attack airfields at Oita, Saeki, Nittagahara, Miyazaki, and Miyakonojo on Kyushu Island; 8 others hit targets of opportunity. Missions against Japanese airfields terminate the air campaign, begun on 17 Apr, during which the Twentieth AF has devoted a major effort toward hitting sources of Kamikaze raids against USN and US Marine Corps (USMC) forces in the Battle of Okinawa. Mission 172: 92 B-29s bomb the Kawanishi aircraft plant at Kobe; 1 other hits a target of opportunity; they claim 9 Japanese fighters; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Toshien Airfield and the towns of Koshun, Kato, Takao, Toko, and Shajo and B-25s pound Kagi. Unit moves: 12th Fighter Squadron, 18th FG, ceases operating from Palawan with P-38s and returns to base at Zamboanga, Mindanao Island; 498th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), from San Marcelino to Clark Field, Luzon with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2010)

May 12th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, the battleship USS New Mexico is damaged by a kamikaze. 

A reinforced company from the U.S. Army's 27th Infantry Division occupies Tori Shima located west of Okinawa. The two Japanese on the island jump in to the sea as the Americans approach.

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter- bombers support ground forces on Luzon and Negros Islands.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit targets in the Brunei Bay area including Labuan Island, Brooketon, and Jesselton Airfields and troops on Tarakan. On Celebes Island, B-24s bomb Makassar shipyards and Limboeng Airfield.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 17 B-25s and 8 P-51s bomb the barracks and storage area at Loyang and hit railroad targets around Sinsiang and Sinyang, from Hankow to Sinyang, from Chenghsien to Szeshui, from Kioshan to Lohochai, and between Hengshan and Yoyang and knock out a bridge N of Hengyang; 150+ fighter-bombers again hit scattered targets in S and E China, concentrating on road, rail, and river traffic and supply lines.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: 12th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, from Tulihal to Ledo with C-47s; 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF, from Dinjan to Piardoba with UC-64s, L-1s, L-4s and L-5s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 9 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus while 12 more hit the airfield on Param. VII Fighter Command: The 6th Night Fighter Squadron, 7th Fighter Wing, arrives at Kipapa, Hawaii from Saipan Island with P-61s.
HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): HQ 331st Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and 355th, 356th and 357th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) and HQ 502d Bombardment Group (Very Heavy) and 402d, 411th and 430th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) arrive at Northwest Field, Guam Island from the US with B-29s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In French Indochina, B-24s pound several railroad and road bridges at Binh Dinh, Phu My, Bong Son, Lai Ha, Tuy Hoa, and Phu Hiep and attack the railroad yard at An Trach and other railroad targets. HQ 345th BG (Medium) and 499th and 501st Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from San Marcelinto to Clark Field, Luzon with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2010)

May 13th 1945

OKINAWA: Of Okinawa, the destroyer USS Bache and destroyer escort USS Bright are damaged by kamikazes. On USS Bache, the wing of the kamikaze struck near number two stack, catapulting the plane down on the main deck amidships, with its bomb exploding about seven feet above the main deck; 41 of the crew were killed and 32 injured. All steam and electrical power were lost. Fires were brought under control within 20 minutes and she was towed to Kerama Retto, Okinawa, for temporary repairs.
On USS Bright, a low-flying Japanese fighter was sighted at 1919 hours and gunners opened fire scoring hits on his engine and port wing. The port wing fell off but the plane continued approaching at full speed and crashed immediately astern of the fantail. A 500-pound bomb exploded at the moment of crashing, causing immediate loss of steering with the rudder jammed hard left. The after-steering room was completely demolished, both port and starboard depth charge racks were damaged and inoperative, smoke screen generators blown off, the main deck aft buckled and pierced, and three compartments opened to the sea. Two men were wounded and for the following hour it was impossible to keep the ship from circling. Bright was towed to Kerama Retto, Ryukyu Islands, for emergency repairs.

JAPAN: Aircraft of Task Groups 58.1 and 58.2 attack airfields on Kyushu and Shikoku, Japan, in an attempt to stop the kamikaze attacks. 

PHILLIPINES: Heavy fighting on Mindanao, PI. Del Monte Airfield falls to the US 40th Division. Bombers and fighters pound Cagayan Valley targets and continue support of ground forces on Luzon Island. B-24s hit troop concentrations and caves in the Bugnay area.

NEI: In Borneo, other B-24s bomb Oelin and Tabanio Airfields while B-25s and P-38s bomb Sandakan and support ground forces on Tarakan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-24s lay mines in the Yangtze River; 10 B-25s and 5 fighters knock out bridges at Hankow and Hengyang but fail to hit a bridge N of Siaokan; 130+ fighter-bombers over areas of S and E China attack troops, bridges, rail traffic, town areas, and other targets of opportunity and generally disrupt Japanese movement and communications; the flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Luliang with F-5s, returns to base at Kunming.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 5th Fighter Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Hay to Asansol, India with P-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 B-24s from Guam Island bomb a underground hangar on Moen Island in Truk Atoll. 9 other B-24s strike the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 173: During the night of 13/14 May, 12 B-29s drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait, Japan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s again pound bridges along the French Indochina coast.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2010)

May 14th 1945

JAPAN: The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, agrees to enlist the USSR to assist with obtaining peace. The SCDW is known as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS.

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, a kamikaze damages the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise. The suicide plane destroys the ship's forward elevator, killing 14 and wounding 34 men, forcing Enterprise to retire to the U.S. for repairs.

USA: In the U.S., Admiral H. Kent Hewitt begins a "further investigation of facts pertinent to the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor." Secretary of the Navy James V. Forrestal asks the admiral to review the proceedings of the Hart Inquiry and the Navy Court of Inquiry to determine if "errors of judgment" were made by "certain officers in the Naval Service, both at Pearl Harbor and at Washington." 

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter- bombers support ground forces on Luzon and Negros Islands.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s attack Jesselton and Sepinggang Airfields and B-25s hit Jesselton, Kudat, and Bintula Airfields and support ground forces on Tarakan. On Celebes Island, B-24s lightly raid Makassar harbor, Sidate Airfield, and Parepare warehouses and bomb Bima Airfield on Soembawa Island, Lesser Sunda Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-24s mine the Yangtze River; 15 B-25s and 6 fighter-bombers hit river shipping near Hengshan and pound bridges and other railroad targets around Chushihtien, Sinyang, Kioshan, Kuanshuishih, Hengyang, Chuchou, Changsha, Yoyang, Sintien, Hsuchang, Saiping, and Hengshan; 120+ fighter-bombers over S and E China hit numerous targets of opportunity at several locations concentrating on the Liping and Tungkow areas; Fourteenth AF unit moves in China: 11th Combat Cargo Squadron from Dinjan, India to Yunnani with C-47s; 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron from Kunming to Shwangliu with F-5s (flights operating from Hanchung, Hsian and Laifeng); 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron based at Chanyi with F-5s sends a detachment to operate from Kunming.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: 2d Fighter Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, from Cox's Bazar to Kalaikunda with P-51s; 166th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, from Toungoo Airfield to Asansol with UC-64s and L-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): A detachment of the 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF, based on Okinawa with F-5Es, begins operating from Ie Shima.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 174: 472 B-29s blast the urban area of northern Nagoya; 8 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim about 20 Japanese fighters; 11 B-29s are lost. Lost are B-29 44-70017, B-29 42-24492, B-29 44-69966, B-29 44-69926, B-29 "Country Gentelman" 42-24793. This is the XXI Bomber Command's first 4-wing raid as B-29s of the 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) join bombers from the 73d, 313th, and 314th Bombardment Wings (Very Heavy) in a single mission.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Hozan, the largest military and air supply center on Formosa.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2010)

May 15th 1945

OKINAWA: Sugar Loaf and Conical Hills are the scenes of fierce fighting on Okinawa.

PHILLIPINES: P-38s pound troop concentrations and gun positions on Mount Mandalagan on Negros.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s and B-25s hit Miri and Kudat Airfield and support ground forces on Tarakan.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 13 B-24s bomb the Kashiwabara, Paramushiru Island-Kataoka, Shimushu Island area, claiming one ship destroyed, and a direct hit on another, and investigate radar activities. Low fog limits observation of other results; AA fire damages 2 B-24s, 1 of which forcelands in the USSR.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, a single B-24, supported by 2 P-51s, seriously damages 3 bridges near Singtai and Linmingkuan; 20 B-25s, some with fighter escort, bomb bridges, barracks, troops, horses, road and railroad targets, and general targets of opportunity around Sinyang, Yoyang, Changsha, Hsuchang, Chenghsien, Sichuan, Pinyang, Tsinkong, Luchou, Kweiping, Tanchuk, Laohokow, Siangyang, Nanying, Paoching, and Hengyang; 150 fighter- bombers over S and E China attack a variety of targets chiefly road, rail, and river traffic, troops, and bridges, at many scattered locations; the Liping and Tungkow areas are again well covered.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: HQ Tenth AF from Myitkyina, Burma to Piardoba; HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group and 4th Combat Cargo Squadron from Dohazari to Hathazari with C-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Shinchiku. Unit moves: HQ 2d Combat Cargo Group and 5th Combat Cargo Squadron from Biak to Dulag with C-46s; HQ 348th FG and 340th, 342d, 343d and 460th Fighter Squadrons from San Marcelino to Floridablanca with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 16th 1945

INDIAN OCEAN: The Japanese cruiser Haguro while conducting evacuations in the
Nicobar Islands, with destroyer Kamakaze, is caught in the Malacca Straits. The British force, commanded by Captain M.L. Power, DesFlot.26, HMS VERULAM, HMS VIRAGO, HMS VIGILANT, HMS VENUS and HMS SAUMAREZ sink Haguro in what will become the last surface action involving major warships.
The IJN ships left Singapore on May 10. The British Destroyer Flotilla is part of the British Force 61 of the British East Indies Fleet under Vice-Admiral Walker. This larger force is composed of 2 battleships, 3 cruisers, 4 escort carriers, 8 destroyers and a submarine. The destroyer flotilla was detached due to the slow speed of the BBs and CVEs.

PHILLIPINES: Nearly 100 P-38s pound targets in the Ipo Dam area with napalm.

NEI: B-24s hit Balikpapan and Manggar, and Tondano on Celebes Island while B-25s and P-38s hit Miri, Brookton, Bintula, Ft Brook, and a flak ship near Labuan Island Borneo; and P-38s also support ground forces on Tarakan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, B-24s continue to lay mines in the Yangtze River; 33 B-25s and 16 P-47s and P-51s attack railroad targets, barracks, HQ, bridges, town areas, river shipping, and targets of opportunity at or near Kaifeng, Sinyang, Chungsiang, Chienyangi, Ichang, Chingmen, Yanglowtung, Kiyang, Loyang, Szeshui, Hsihhsiassuchi, Shanhsien, Neihsiang, Liuchow, Kweiping, Nanyo, Shihlipu, Hojung, Mingkiang, and Kioshan; 100+ fighter-bombers attack river, road, and rail traffic, troops, gun positions, and generally harass Japanese movement and supply lines in S and E China hitting especially targets of opportunity in Yangchi.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 2d Combat Cargo Squadron, 1st Combat Cargo Group, moves from Dohazari to Hathazari, India with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Guam based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus in the N Pacific; 11 others sent against Marcus abort because of bad weather.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 175: During the night of 16/17 May, 25 B-29s mine Shimonsoeki Strait and 2 others hit targets of opportunity. Lost is B-29 "Country Gentleman" 42-24801

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Taichu and B-25s hit alcohol plants and railroad yards.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 17th 1945

PHILLIPINES: Fighters fly 130+ sorties against the Ipo Dam area.

NEI: B-24s bomb Sepinggang and Manggar and Sidate airfield.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 16 B-25s and about 100 fighters continue to disrupt communications and supply lines and hinder enemy withdrawal from numerous locations of S and E China, pounding town areas, troop concentrations, storage areas, river, road, and rail traffic and general targets of opportunity.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 319th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, ceases operating from various forward bases in Burma and returns to base at Asansol, India with C-47s.

PACIFIC: USS Ticonderoga sends a strike against Taroa and Maledop in the Marshall Islands.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): Fighters from Iwo Jima fly 41 effective strike sorties against Atsugi; pilots claim 10 parked aircraft destroyed. During the night of 17/18 May, 2 P-47s of the 318th Fighter Group, presently arriving on Ie Shima (between 13 and 19 May), fly heckling mission over Kyushu Island, Japan-the first such VII Fighter Command mission against Japan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 176: Between 0300 and 0600 hours local, 457 of 522 B-29s attack the Nagoya urban area in the last great attack on this city; the S part of Nagoya, the site of the Mitsubishi Aircraft Works, Aichi Aircraft Company's Atsuta palnt and the Atsuta branch of the Nagoya Arsenal, the Nippon Vehicle Company and other targets are attacked; the attack is made from low levels; 11 other B-29s hit targets of opportunity; 3 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: During sweeps over Formosa, B-25s and P-51s cause widespread damage hitting railroad yards, bridges, and alcohol plants and B-24s bomb airfields at Nanseiho and Matsuyama. The 20th Combat Mapping Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, moves from Dulag to Clark Field, Luzon with F-7s.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 18th 1945

OKINAWA: The 6th Marine Division is involved in heavy fighting at Sugar Loaf Hill in Okinawa.
Off Okinawa:
- The destroyer USS Longshaw, en route to her patrol area, runs aground on a coral reef just south of Naha airfield. While a tug was taking Longshaw in tow, Japanese shore batteries opened up and her bow was completely blown off by a hit in the forward magazine. The "Abandon Ship" order was given but 86 of her crew, including the captain, died. The wreck was destroyed by gunfire and torpedoes from U.S. ships.
- Two kamikazes make a coordinated attack on the high-speed transport USS Sims (APD-50, ex DE-154). Both aircraft are hit by AA fire and crash into the water on her port side with a violent explosions that lifts and shakes the entire ship resulting in serious oil leaks and considerable damage to machinery and equipment. The crew repairs the damage and continues patrolling.
- Tank landing ship USS LST-808 is damaged by an aerial torpedo.
- The U.S. freighter SS Cornelius Vanderbilt is bombed and set afire.
The ship is carrying gasoline and explosives but the crew and 108 stevedores on board put out the fire.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers support ground forces on N Luzon Island and pound concentrations in S Luzon. Fighter-bombers also support ground forces on Negros Island.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s and B-25s hit Ft Brook and Sarawak while B-24s and P-38s attack defenses on Tarakan

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s bomb naval, harbor, and airfield targets at Kataoka on Shimushu Island; another B-24 searches for enemy radar along the Kurile Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 9 B-25s blast the Siangtan supply areas; 8 B-25s, supported by 7 P-51s, hit railroad targets and other targets of opportunity around Sinyang, Kiaotow, Sintsiang, and Chenghsien; about 75 fighter-bomber and reconnaissance aircraft continue the harassment of enemy movement and supply lines throughout S and E China, escort of C-47 transports, and surveillance of enemy forces.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): In the Ryukus Islands, 8 P-47s from Ie Shima make bombing, strafing, and rocket attacks on radar and ground installations on Kume Jima; other P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu, Japan during the night of 18/19 May.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 177: During the night of 18/19 May, 30 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and Tsuruga Harbor in Japan. The advance air echelon of the 509th Composite Group arrives at North Field; the 509th is scheduled to deliver atomic bomb attacks on Japan; its Commanding Officer is Colonel Paul W Tibbets Jr, a pilot with a distinguished record in the 97th Bombardment Group in Europe and N Africa.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Taichu Airfield and Tainan Airfield; B-25s and fighter-bombers fly sweeps hitting numerous targets..


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 19th 1945

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter- bombers support ground forces throughout Luzon, concentrating in the Ipo Dam area. P-38s support ground action on Cebu.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Oelin Airfield and, along with P-38s, attack targets on Tarakan.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-25s try to bomb Minami Cape radar installation and cannery on the Naka River on Shimushu; only one gets near the targets and bombs and strafes the area, while intense AA fire and enemy fighters drive off the rest and down 1 B-25; MIA is B-25J 43-36140 and a third reaches Petropavlovsk, USSR.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s blast the Kaifeng warehouse area, destroying at least 5 warehouses, while another hits nearby railroad tracks; another B-25 bombs the town of Shanhsien; about 90 fighter- bombers attack river, road, and rail shipping, troops, supplies and general targets of opportunity, continuing the disruption of troop movement and withdrawal in S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The detachments of the 127th and 155th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Akyab Airfield with UC-64s and L-5s, return to base at Kalaikunda, India.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): 100 P-51s are dispatched to escort B-29s to Tachikawa, Japan but abort due to weather. HQ 413th Fighter Group and 1st, 21st and 34th Fighter Squadrons arrive on Ie Shima from the US with P-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 178: 272 B-29s make an abortive raid on the Tachikawa Aircraft Company and bomb the city of Hamamatsu; 14 others hit targets of opportunity; 4 B-29s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s pound Kiirun harbor, B-25s sweep the W coast, hitting several targets including Toyohara, Nisui, and along the Ts'eng-Wen River, hitting a railroad yard, storage facilities, and damaging an alcohol plant on the Ts'eng Wen and fighters sweep the Giran, Tainan, and Heito areas. The air echelon of the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, based at Dulag with F-5s, begins operating from Clark Field.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 20th 1945

OKINAWA: Japanese kamikazes are active off Okinawa:
- The destroyer USS Thatcher is struck by a kamikaze which passed down her port side, climbed steeply, did a wingover and dived in the ship striking aft of the bridge. The ship had a 6x9 foot hole between the keel and the bilge. With 14 killed or missing and 53 wounded, the stricken ship limped into Kerama Retto.
- The destroyer escort USS John C. Butler is attacked by six kamikazes just before sunset; five are shot down and the sixth strikes the mast damaging the mast and the antennas.
- The high-speed transport USS Chase (APD-54, ex DE-158 ) shoots down a kamikaze but the aircraft splashes 10 yards from the ship and the explosion of the two bombs carried by the aircraft rip the ship's hull open, flooding the engine and fire rooms. With her steering gear jammed at hard left rudder, Chase drove off another suicide plane. Listing so badly as to be in danger of capsizing, Chase was kept afloat by her crew and towed into Kerama Retto for repairs.
- The high-speed transport USS Register (APD-92, ex DE-233) is attacked by four kamikazes at 1925 hours; two are shot down but one attacking from ahead, began a low, gliding run in an attempt to crash the bridge. Passing down the port side, the kamikaze was deflected overboard by the kingpost, which buckled and crashed over No. 3 40mm. gun mount, wounding 12 of the crew, including the gun captain, and causing considerable damage to the hull. The fourth plane though damaged, escaped.
- The tank landing ship USS LST-808 is also damaged by a kamikaze.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound the Cagayan Valley targets on Luzon Island. On Mindanao Island, B-24s bomb Piso Point, and fighter- bombers support ground action in the Bukidnon area.

NEI: In Borneo, P-38s hit Sandakan, Keningau, and Tarakan while B-25s hit shipping at Balikpapan harbor and a nearby barracks area and sawmill.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 55 P-51s and P-40s pound truck concentrations, fuel dumps, gun positions, supply areas, troops, bridges, rail, road, and river traffic, and various targets of opportunity around Liping, Yangchi, Siangtan, Yoyang, Yungfengshih, Paoching, Taohwaping, Hengyang, Tungkow, and Changsha.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): In India, the detachment of the 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Comilla with C-47s, returns to base at Kalaikunda.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 10 Guam Island-based B-24s hit air operations buildings on Marcus Island in the N Pacific. The 396th and 820th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 41st Bombardment Group (Medium), begin a movement from Wheeler Field to Okinawa with B-25s. VII Fighter Command: 16 Saipan based P-47s strafe on Moen Airfield and Eten Airfield and seaplane base and barges off Dublon Island, all in Truk Atoll. In Japan, 9 P-47s from Ie Shima hit a hangar and 2 boats at Fukue-Shima and 32 others hit airfields, railroads, buildings, and radar facilities on Kyushu.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 179: During the night of 20/21 May, 30 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait, Maizuru harbor, and He-Saki anchorage; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Despite bad weather B-25s over Formosa bomb various communications targets and an alcohol plant at Meiji. HQ 375th Troop Carrier Group moves from San Jose to Porac.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 21st 1945

OKINAWA: Japan: The US III Corps pushes hard on Okinawa. The Japanese begin to pull back from the Shuri Line.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s blast numerous targets in the Cagayan Valley while A-20s and P-51s support ground forces in NW sectors; P-38s napalm-bomb the Ipo Dam and Marikina River sectors and hit positions throughout Negro Island.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s hit Brunei, Samarinda Airfields shipyards, and troop concentrations on Tarakan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 8 B-25s bomb a bridge approach N of Hankow, 1 damages the railroad track between Changsha and Kweiyi, and 2 score near misses on a bridge at Kuanshuishih; 3 B-25s and 6 P-51s damage a bridge at Chihsien and hit railroad targets of opportunity in the Anyang area; 50+ fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance continue attacks against river, road, and rail traffic, positions, troops, bridges, and numerous other targets in S and E China.

AAFPOA (VII Fighter Command): P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu Island, Japan during the night of 21/22 May.
SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-38s strafe railroad rolling stock in the Saigon, French Indochina area.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 22nd 1945

USA: USA: President Truman reports to Congress on Lend Lease as of March,
British - 12,775,000,000 tons
USSR - 8,409,000,000 tons
Reverse Lend Lease, mostly British, is 5,000,000,000 tons.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack the Santa Fe, Fula, and Casambalangan areas in the N part of Luzon Island and support ground forces in the Ipo Dam and Marikina areas in the S.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers attack Jesselton, Kudat, Bintula, and Tarakan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s and 7 fighter- bombers knock out a rail bridge at Hei-Shih Kuan, damage a bridge approach at Hwayuan, and hit a variety of targets S of Kuo-lueh-chen; 10 P-51s drop napalm on trucks, barracks, storage, trains, and town areas at Sinyang, and Shanyangchen; 45 other fighter-bombers and photo reconnaissance aircraft attack railroad targets, bridges, troops, and other targets at several S and E China points and survey enemy movements.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The flight of the 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Group, operating from Akyab Airfield with F-6s, returns to base at Nagaghuli.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 180: During the night of 22/23 May, 30 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and approaches; 1 B-29 is lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Toshien and Okayama while B-25s hit an oil plant west of Kagi and several targets of opportunity.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 23rd 1945

OKINAWA: The 6th Marine Division south of Neha, Okinawa meets heavy resistance.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, A-20s and B-25s hit Cagayan Valley and Balete Pass targets, P-51s support ground forces in the Baguio area and P-38s hit the Ipo-Antipolo areas.

NEI: On Borneo, Tawau, Bintula, Samarinda, and Miri are hit by B-24s, Ft Brook and Weston by B-25s, and Tarakan is hit by fighter-bombers.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s radar-bomb the Kataoka naval base area on Shimushu while another flies a radar-ferret mission in the same area.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 B-25s and 6 P-51s attack a bridge and gun positions N and S of Hwayuan, knock out a bridge and hit boxcars at Chungmow, damage a bridge N of Lohochai, damage a bridge and nearby gun positions at Kuanshuishih, and pound truck convoys around Paoching, Hengyang, and Changsha; 30+ fighter-bombers hit various targets of opportunity around Liping, Yoyang, Changsha, Hengyang, Luntangpu, Chingmen, Shasi, and Ichang.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 5th and 6th Fighter Squadrons (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, move from Asansol to Kalaikunda, India with P-47s.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: The 27th and 392d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 30th BG (Heavy), move from Kahuku and Kipapa respectively to Wheeler Field with B-24s. VII Fighter Command: 32 P-47s from Saipan Island strafe Moen Island airfields and boats off Tol Island, buildings on Tarik Island, and the seaplane base, buildings, and small boats at Dublon Island, all in Truk Atoll.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 181: During the night of 23/24 May, 520 out of 562 B-29s sent against Tokyo bomb an urban-industrial area S of the Imperial Palace along the W side of the harbor; 5 others hit targets of opportunity; 17 B-29s are lost; this is the largest number of B-29s participating in a single mission during WWII


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 24th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes are active during the day:
- The destroyer escort USS William C. Cole comes under attack at 1830 hours when a Nakajima Ki-43, attempts a suicide run while Cole was northeast of Ie Shima and crashed within a few feet of the destroyer escort's starboard beam. The plane passed so close to the ship that one of its wingtips bent a "spoon" of a tube of a torpedo mount which had been trained to starboard.
- The high-speed transport USS Sims (APD-50, ex DE-154) is attacked by an aircraft that crashed close aboard to starboard spraying the ship with shrapnel which wounded eleven crewmen.
- A large support landing craft [LCS(L)] is also damaged.
On Okinawa during the night of 25/25 May, five Japanese transport aircraft carrying at least 69 Army commandoes, crash land on Yontan Airfield. The commandoes destroy nine aircraft (three F4Us, two PB4Y-2 Privateers and four transports) and damage another 29 (22 F4Us, three F6Fs, two B-24s and two transports), ignite 70,000 US gallons of aviation fuel, kill the Marine control tower duty officer, and wound another 18 Marines before the last Japanese is killed at 1255 hours on 25 May.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-24s pound Cagayan Valley targets including Aparri; B-25s, A-20s, and P-51s hit numerous targets throughout the Valley and in NW and S Luzon, including the Vira, Callang, Santa Cruz, Baguio, Balete Pass, Ipo, and Antipolo areas. Fighter-bombers also support ground forces on Negros Island.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s attack Ft Brook, Bintula, Tawau, Beaufort, Jesselton, along the Lawas River, and Malinau.

JAPAN: Aircraft from Task Force 58 attack airfields in southern Kyushu, Japan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-25s knock out a railroad bridge N of Anyang; 30+ fighter-bombers attack railroad targets, truck convoys, bridges, and other targets of opportunity around Nanyang, Burma and Anyang, Sichuan, Kuo-lueh-chen, Kuantaokou, Luntangpu, Houpo, Laohokow, Sinsiang, Kiehsiu, Linfen, Taiyuan, Puchou, and Yutze, China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ 80th Fighter Group moves from Myitkyina, Burma to Dudhkundi, India. The 434th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), ceases operating from Magwe, Burma with B-25s, and returns to base at Fenny, India.

AAFPOA Seventh Air Force: 26 Guam Island-based B-24s pound the airfield and surrounding area on Marcus Island. VII Fighter Command: 120 Iwo Jima based P-51s dispatched against Matsudo and Tokorozawa abort because of weather; P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu Island, Japan during the night of 24/25 May.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 182: During the night of 24/25 May, 25 B-29s lay mines in Shimonoseki Strait and at Niigata, Nanao, and Fushiki.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

May 25th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, kamikazes sink two U.S. Navy vessels and damage seven others.
- The high-speed transport USS Bates (APD-47, ex-DE-68 ) is sunk. The ship is attacked by three aircraft at 1115 hours; the first plane dropped a bomb, scoring a near miss which ruptured the starboard hull of the ship, and then crashed into the starboard side of the fantail.
The second plane, almost simultaneously, made a suicide hit on the pilothouse. Shortly thereafter the third plane made a bombing run scoring a near miss amidships, portside, rupturing the hull. Twenty-one of her crew were either dead or missing from the attacks. The crew abandoned ship and at 1923, the still burning Bates capsized and sank.
- The medium landing ship LSM-135 is also sunk.
- During the night, the destroyer USS Guest is attacked by a kamikaze which glanced off her mast and crashed alongside causing minor damage.
- At 0905 hours, the destroyer USS Stormes is struck by a kamikaze which crashes into the aft torpedo mount and its bomb explodes in the magazine under her number three 5-inch mount. By noon, repair parties had extinguished the fires and plugged the holes. Twenty-one members of the crew were killed and 15 injured.
- The destroyer escort USS O'Neill is hit by a kamikaze which kills two and wounds 17.
- The high-speed transport USS Barry (APD-29, ex-DD-248 ) is struck by a kamikaze below her bridge. Twenty-eight of the crew are wounded by shrapnel. The explosion of the plane's gasoline tanks and bomb ignited fuel oil escaping from ruptured tanks and the fire threatens the
forward magazine which could not be reached to flood. The abandon ship order is given at 1340 hours and all hands take to the boats. By 1500 hours the water had risen until the forward magazine was covered, minimizing the danger of explosion. A skeleton crew, together with parties from two other ships, reboard Barry and the last fires were extinguished at 0630
hours the next day and she is towed to the anchorage at Kerama Retto.
- The high-speed transport USS Roper (APD-20, ex-DD-147) is struck by a kamikaze and is damaged.
- The high-speed minesweeper USS Butler (DMS-29, ex-DD-636) is struck by bombs from a suicide plane which explode under Butler's keel, killing nine men and blowing out steam lines and flooding the forward fire room causing the loss of all steam and electric power. Power is regained and she proceeds to Kerama Retto tomorrow for temporary repairs.
- The minesweeper USS Spectacle is struck by a diving kamikaze at 0805 hours; the aircraft strikes the ship under her port 40mm gun tub, causing extensive damage and blowing many of her crew overboard. Her rudder is jammed so she drops anchor to avoid running over her men in the water. Spectacle's losses were: eleven killed outright, four who died of wounds, six wounded, and 14 missing in action. She is towed to Ie Shima for temporary repairs.
A Japanese plane torpedoes a U.S. freighter in Buckner Bay. Six merchant sailors and a stevedore are killed.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers fly numerous strikes and ground support missions. Fighter-bombers support ground force on Cebu.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Oelin, Ft Brook, and Tarakan while B-25s and P-38s hit Kudat and P-38s also support ground action on Tarakan.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 2 B-24s fly a radar ferret mission over Matsuwa Island and bomb the Tagan Cape area; another B-24 flies armed weather reconnaissance.

ZONE OF INTERIOR: The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) approve the directive for Operation OLYMPIC, the invasion of the Japanese Home Islands, scheduled for 1 Nov 45.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 5 B-25s and 2 P-51s knock out a bridge N of Kioshan, damage another N of Changtuikuan, and pound railroad targets around Sinyang, Saiping, Sinantien, Hsuchang, and Chenghsien; 16 fighter-bombers on armed reconnaissance hit various targets of opportunity in the Nanyang, Burma and Anyang, Hantan, Chenghsien, Kaifeng, Linfen, Shihkiachwang, Sinsiang, Miyanghsien, Tenghsien, Loning, Sichuan, and Hsuchang, China areas. The 322d Troop Carrier Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves form Kunming to Loping, China with C-47s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves: 83d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), ceases operating from Magwe, Burma with B-25s, and returns to base at Fenny, India; 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, moves from Myitkyina, Burma to Dinjan, India with P-61s (a detachment is operating from Kunming, China).

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): By concurrence of Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Ocean Areas (CINCPOA), the VII Fighter Command, with its subordinate units, is assigned to operational and administrative control of HQ Twentieth AF. 100 Iwo Jima based P-51s fly 73 effective strike sorties against Matsudo and Tokorozawa Airfields, Japan claiming 8-0-1 Japanese aircraft in the air and 10-0-40 on the ground; 3 P-51s are lost. Mission 183: During the night of 25/26 May, 464 B-29's pound the urban area of Tokyo immediately S of the Imperial Palace just N of that bombed on 23/24 May, including financial, commercial, and governmental districts as well as factories and homes; 6 others bomb targets of opportunity; they claim 19 Japanese fighters; 26 B-29s are lost on this mission, the highest single-day loss of B-29s in World War II.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 26th 1945

OKINAWA: Kamikazes are again active off Okinawa damaging two ships:
- High-speed minesweeper USS Forrest is attacked by three aircraft. AA fire downs two but the third crashes her starboard side at the waterline, killing five and wounding 13 of her crew. The ship remains afloat and heads for Kerama Retto for repairs.
- The submarine chaser PC-1603 is damaged. 

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter-bombers pound numerous Luzon Island targets, particularly in the Balete Pass area and B-24s bomb Tuguegarao and Echague. Fighter-bombers support ground forces on Cebu.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit Tarakan, Beaufort, Weston, Tenom, Trusan Haji, Sandakan, and Jesselton.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s and 6 P-51s damage 2 bridges N of Hankow; 4 B-25s hit railroad targets around Lohochai and between Kinkiang and Kioshan; 3 B-25s attack truck convoys in the Siangtan and Paoching areas and along the Paoching-Hengyang-Changsha highway; 80+ fighter-bombers over several areas in S and E China continue to harass Japanese movements, attacking troops and positions and hitting rail and road traffic; the Japanese complete their withdrawal from Yungning, severing the land connection with French Indochina; the Chinese retake Nanning.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific. 16 P-47s from Saipan Island strafe airfields on Moen Island, the seaplane base on Dublon Island, and several targets of opportunity, all in Truk Atoll.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 184: During the night of 26/27 May, 29 B-29s mine waters in Shimonoseki Strait and at Fushiki, Fukuoka, and Karatsu.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-25s and P-38s sweep the W part of Formosa causing extensive damage to a variety of communications and industrial targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 27th 1945

OKINAWA: The slow meticulous US advance on Okinawa is met by fierce resistance from the Japanese.
Off Okinawa, Japanese suicide craft damage nine U.S. Navy vessels:
- The destroyer USS Braine is hit in quick succession by two suicide planes. The first hits forward seriously damaging the bridge and the second hits amidships blowing number two funnel overboard and demolishing the amidships superstructure. Braine retires to Kerama Retto for emergency repairs.
- The destroyer USS Anthony is slightly damaged by a kamikaze.
- The destroyer escort USS Gilligan is hit by a dud torpedo from a kaiten carried by submarine HIJMS I-357.
- High-speed minesweeper USS Southard is slightly damaged by a kamikaze which crashed 15-yards ahead of the ship.
- Minesweeper USS Gayety is damaged by a near-miss from a 500- pound bomb which explodes just astern. Five men were killed and two wounded by flying debris, and the fantail bursts into flames. The fire is extinguished and the ship heads to Kerama Retto for repair.
- High-speed transport USS Loy shoots down three
suicide planes during two attacks. The third aircraft exploded close aboard the starboard beam and sprayed the ship with fragments and 18 of her crew are wounded and there is some internal damage.
- High-speed transport USS Rednour is struck by a
kamikaze on the stern, starting fires and blowing a 10-foot hole in her main deck killing three and wounding 13 of her crew. After driving off yet another suicide plane, Rednour entered Kerama roadstead for temporary battle damage repairs.
- Surveying ship USS Dutton is struck by a Japanese plane which crashes the ship, carrying away part of the bridge, blowing one of her crew overboard, and holing her, fortunately above the water line. She heads for Kerama Retto for repairs.
- Large support landing craft LCS-52 is damaged by kamikaze that misses.

PHILLIPINES: Santa Fe on Luzon, Philippines Islands, is liberated by US forces. Heavy fighting continues on Mindanao, Philippine Islands.
B-24s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets while other fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Balete Pass, Baguio, and Ipo Dam sectors.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack Tawau, Kudat, Langkon, and Sandakan, and hit targets on Tarakan.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s bomb a textile mill at Chenghsien, attack trains, railroad track and a bridge in the Lohochai area, and bomb railroad yards at Sinyang; 80+ fighter-bombers attack town areas, trucks, railroad targets, bridges, and general targets of opportunity at scattered S and E China locations.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 319th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Asansol, India to Warazup, Burma with C-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 16 Saipan Island-based P-47s sweep Truk Atoll, strafing the airfield, aircraft, and radio tower and facilities on Moen Island, buildings at the Dublon Seaplane Base and on Udot Island, and small craft off Dublon and Fanamu Islands.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 185: During the night of 27/28 May, 9 B-29s drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait and in the Moji area; 1 B-29 is lost. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound the railroad yards and rolling stock at Muong Man and Phan Rang, French Indochina. On Formosa, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack targets at Koshun, Shinei, Tairin, Ensui, Kohyo, and Kobi and attack numerous targets of opportunity at many other locations


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 28th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, the Japanese wage their last strong air effort and sink one ship and damage five others:
- The destroyer USS Drexler is attacked by two kamikazes at 0700 hours. One aircraft is shot down and the second tries to crash USS Lowry and failing, stumbled into Drexler, cutting off all power and starting large gasoline fires. At 0703 hours, another suicider crashed in flames into Drexler's superstructure resulting in a tremendous explosion and the destroyer rolled on her starboard side and sank stern first in less than a minute after the second hit. Because of the speed with which she sank, casualties were heavy: 168 dead and 52 wounded.
- While unloading cargo at 0730 hours, the attack transport USS Sandoval is attacked by a kamikaze which crashes into the portside of the wheelhouse. Five men are killed and 29 wounded; three of the latter died later. Flames lit the bridge, central fire control was lost and radar and interior communications were knocked out. The fire on the bridge was extinguished by 0830 and central fire control was regained after 0900 hours.
- The large support landing craft LCS(L)-119 is damaged by a kamikaze.
- The armed U.S. freighter SS Mary A. Livermore is hit by a kamikaze which kills four sailors and seven merchant sailors.
- The armed U.S. freighter SS Brown Victory is hit by a kamikaze off Ie Shima killing three sailors and one merchant sailor.
- The armed U.S. freighter SS Josiah Snelling is also hit by a kamikaze. Gunfire by the Armed Guard deflect the plane from hitting a vital part of the ship and nobody is killed.

PHILLIPINES: B-24s, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers attack Pateng, the Ipo Dam area, Tuguegarao and Ugae airstrips, Anuling, the Baguio area, guns and defenses in the Balete Pass area, and support ground forces at several points.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and fighters hit gun positions and other targets at Balikpapan and P-38s dive-bomb Keningau and Jesselton Airfields.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 19 B-25s, along with 8 fighter- bombers, hit railroad, road, and river traffic around Vinh, Quang Tri, Dap Cau, and Song Chu, French Indochina, knock out a bridge at Hwayuan and demolish a tunnel opening near Wuchang, China. In China, 16 P-51s cause heavy damage and casualties blasting a bridge and military installations near Wuchang; 27 P-51s hit bridges, troops, storage, trucks, trains, rivercraft, and other targets in the Yoyang area; 65 other fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity at several locations throughout S and E China; 15 photo reconnaissance aircraft continue to maintain good coverage of enemy movements; the detachment of the 25th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, operating from Poseh with P-51s, returns to base at Yunnani.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Fighters from Iwo Jima hit Kasumigaura and its airfield with 6 planes claimed destroyed and 40+ damaged and P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu during the night of 28/29 May. Mines previously laid by B-29 Superfortresses sink a Japanese transport and damage a coast defense vessel, two freighters and a fishing boat in Japanese waters. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In French Indochina, B-24s again bomb the railroad yards E of Saigon at Phan Rang and Muong Man. In Formosa, B-25s and fighter-bombers attack industrial targets of opportunity at Shoka, Taichu, Ujitsu, Byoritsu, and other locations. Unit moves: HQ 374th Troop Carrier Group from Biak Island, New Guinea to Nielson Field, Luzon; 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command (attached to 85th Fighter Wing), based at Tacloban, Leyte Island with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, sends a detachment to operate from Sanga Sanga (another detachment is operating from Zamboanga).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 29th 1945

JAPAN: Admiral Ozawa is named to replace Admiral Toyodo as Commander in Chief of the Combined Fleet for the Imperial Japanese Navy.

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa, Japanese kamikazes are again active and strike two ships: - The destroyer USS Shubrick is attacked by two aircraft at 0010 hours; one crashes the ship. The bomb carried by the plane blew a 30- foot hole in the starboard side, and further damage was done when one of the ship's depth charges exploded. All wounded and unnecessary personnel were removed in anticipation that the ship would sink but the crew finally controlled the flooding, and Shubrick was towed to Kerama Retto. The ship lost 35 men killed and missing, and 25 wounded in the attack.
- The high-speed transport USS Tatum is attacked by four aircraft at dusk. One aircraft is shot down but when it strikes the water, its bomb skips off the water and strikes the underside of a gun sponson and pierces the ship's hull and two of her longitudinal bulkheads. The dud comes to rest with its nose protruding 8-inches into a passageway. The gunners on the ship shoot down the second and third aircraft before the fourth attacks. They also shoot down the fourth which crashes 30-feet off her port bow; the bomb the aircraft was carrying explodes underwater and rocks the ship but causes no damage. Tatum later takes aboard a bomb disposal officer and the bomb is removed and dumped overboard 2 miles offshore. 

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-24s, B-25s, and A-20s hit a variety of targets in the N while other fighter- bombers hit the C part of the island including the Cagayan Valley, Baguio, Balete, and Ipo areas.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s hit airfields at Oelin, Tabanio, and Ft Brook.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s weather abort a shipping sweep along the E coasts of Paramushiru and Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, a single B-24 damages a railroad bridge over the Huto River and 4 B-25s and 4 P-51s knock out a bridge S of Kuanshuishih. In French Indochina, 2 B-25s attack locomotives
near Vinh and about 30 fighter-bombers attack communications and transportation targets around Thanh Hoa, Vinh, Quang Tri, Vinh and Yen, Chenghsien and Yoyang, China

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 88th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Moran to Dudhkundi, India with P-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 186: 454 B-29s, escorted by 101 P-51s from the VII Fighter Command for the first time on a fire-bomb raid, bomb Yokohama with incendiaries and destroy the main business district (a third of the city's area) along the waterfront; the burned out area of Yokohama now amounts to almost 9 square miles; about 150 Japanese fighters attack the formations; the B-29s claim 6 fighters and the P-51s claim 26-9-23: 7 B-29s and 3 P-51s are lost. HQ 509th Composite Group arrives at North Field from the US.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, 100+ B-24s bomb Kiirun and several other towns and B-25s, and fighter-bombers, hit the Tainan alcohol plant and targets of opportunity.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 30th 1945

OKINAWA: US forces advance to Shuri on Okinawa.

PHILLIPINES: A-20s hit Cagayan Valley targets. USMC - PBJ bomb enemy installations at the Kibawe Trail near Davao. 

NEI: B-24s and fighters hit several targets in Borneo, concentrating on Tawau personnel and supply area and the airstrip at Ranau

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 7 B-25s pound railroad yards at Sinsiang and knock out a bridge at Sincheng; 28 fighter-bombers attack bridges, enemy positions, trucks, railroad targets, barracks, and general targets of opportunity around Anyang, Liuchow, Chingmen, Chungmow, Linfen, Huluehchen, Kweilin, Hsinganhsien, Leiyang, and Yenkoupu.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 90th Fighter Squadron, 80th Fighter Group, moves from Moran to Dudhkundi, India with P-47s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 10 Guam Island-based B-24s hit the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 14 P-47s strafe barges at Truk Atoll; 28 P-47s from Ie Shima hit shipping and a lighthouse at Amami-O-Shima, Japan and Okino Erabu, Ryukus Islands. The 320th Troop Carrier Squadron and 393d Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 509th Composite Group, arrive at North Field from the US with C-47s, C-54s and B-29s respectively.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, 100+ B-24s pound Takao while fighters sweep the coastal areas and B-25s concentrate on the Shinei area..


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

May 31st 1945

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s and 4 P-47s hit railroad tracks and cars in the Chenghsien and Kaifeng areas, knock out a bridge at Sinyang, damage a bridge at Lohochai, and strafe AA positions at both bridges; 30+ fighter-bombers damage 4 bridges, hit several railroad targets and rivercraft, attack trucks and troops, and strafe numerous targets of opportunity around Shihkiachwang, Changsha, Yoyang, Yenkoupu, Taohwaping, Changanyi, Chiuchiang, Liuchow, Tsinkong, and Pioching.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): USAAF units, including the Tenth AF and US components of the Eastern Air Command (EAC), are withdrawn from the Southeast Asia Command (SEAC) and returned to the operational control of the AAF; EAC is inactivated, along with the Strategic AF and Combat Cargo Task Force. The detachment of the 156th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, operating from Magwe, Burma with UC-64s and L-5s, returns to base at Kalaikunda, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 8 P-47s from Ie Shima strafe buildings, barracks, and seaplane ramps at Amami-O-Shima, Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

June 1st 1945

PHILLIPINES: B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to hit targets in the Cagayan Valley, at Pingkian, Kayapa, Gattaran, Cumao, Bone, and in the Ipo area; many of the missions are ground support strikes.
NEI: In Borneo, B-24s and P-38s hit Tarakan troop concentrations while B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit Kota Belud, Victoria, Jesselton, Langkon, and Labuan Island.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): A four plane shipping strike is called off due to weather.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (ZI) HQ AAF: During Jun, the detachment of the 4th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 311th Photographic Wing (Mapping and Charting) (attached to 6th Reconnaissance Group), operating from Zamboanga, Mindanao Island, Philippine Islands with F-7s, moves to Clark Field, Luzon Island (squadron is based at Hollandia, New Guinea and is mapping areas of the SW and W Pacific).

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 6 B-25s bomb the Sinsiang railroad yards while 4 B-25s and 4 P-47s damage a bridge N of Linmingkuan; 18 P-51s hit river shipping, warehouses and other targets in the Yoyang area; 20 other fighter-bombers knock out a bridge near Szeshui, pound river shipping near Yoyang, and attack various targets in the Huluehchen area; during Jun, the 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 23d Fighter Group), moves from Chengkung to Laohwangping with P-40s and P-51s.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group from Hathazari to Myitkyina, Burma; 1st and 2d Troop Carrier Squadrons, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Warazup and Shingbwiyang, Burma respectively to Dinjan with C-47s; 2d and 3d Combat Cargo Squadrons, 1st Combat Cargo Group, from Hathazari to Bhamo and Myitkyina, Burma respectively with C-47s; 9th, 436th and 492d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 7th Bombardment Group (Heavy), from Pandaveswar to Tezpur with B-24s; 317th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 2d Air Commando Group, from Kalaikunda to Ledo with C-47s.

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Fifteenth Air Force): During early Jun, HQ 465th Bombardment Group and 780th, 781st, 782d and 783d Bombardment Squadrons begin a movement from Pantanella Airfield, Italy to Waller Field, Trinidad, BWI with B-24s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 187: 458 B-29s attack Osaka, Japan and 16 others hit targets of opportunity; 148 P-51s of the VII Fighter Command, enroute to the escort rendezvous with the B-29s, encounter a severe weather front; flying behind in excessive turbulence, many of the fighters collide and 27 are lost; 27 others manage to find the B-29s and escort them over the target; the B-29s claim 16 Japanese fighters and the P-51s claim 1-0-0; 10 B-29s are lost. In the Ryukyu Islands 12 P-47s from Ie Shima fly strafing and rocket attacks against Kikaiga, Tokuno, and Amami Gunto, Japan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s pound Takao while fighter aircraft sweep the coastline. The 67th and 69th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 433d Troop Carrier Group, move from Tanauan, Leyte Island to Clark Field, Luzon with C-47s. Unit moves during Jun 45: HQ 54th Troop Carrier Wing and 85th Fighter Wing from Leyte Island to Clark Field and Ft William McKinley, Luzon respectively.

USA: The Last issue of The US Technical and Tactical Trends No 59 published.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2010)

June 2nd 1945 43,160

JAPAN: Carrier aircraft of Task Group 38.4 attack airfields in southern Kyushu, Japan. The aircraft carriers of TG 38.4 are:
USS Independence (CVL-22) with Light Carrier Air Group Forty Six (CVLG-46)
USS Shangri-La (CV-38 ) with Carrier Air Group Eighty Five (CVG-85)
USS Ticonderoga (CV-14) with CVG-87
USS Yorktown (CV-10) with CVG-9

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to hit the Cagayan Valley in force, support ground forces in the Balete Pass and Ipo sectors, and attack areas E of Manila and N of Baguio. Fighter-bombers hit areas near Mount Mandalagan on Negros Island and dug-in positions NW of Bogo on Cebu.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s hit Pontianak Airfield and Tarakan and Labuan Islands while B-25s and fighters attack Kudat, Sandakan, and Miri.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 2 B-25s blast fuel and ammunition dumps NE of Nanyang, Burma. In China, 20 fighter-bombers attack the airfield at Tsinan, railroad yards and targets of opportunity at Anyang and the warehouse area at Paoching, knock out a bridge S of Singtai, and hit trucks, tanks, and armored vehicles in the Liuchow area.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 11 Guam-based B-24s attack the airfield area on Moen Island in Truk Atoll.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu Island, Japan during the night of 2/3 Jun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Hozan and hit warehouses and dock facilities at Kiirun.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2010)

June 3rd 1945

OKINAWA: In the Ryukyu Islands:
- A reinforced regiment of the 2d Marine Division lands on Iheya Shima.
- Kamikazes damage the cargo ship USS Allegan and a large infantry landing craft [LCI(L)]. 

PHILLIPINES: B-24s and fighters hit resistance areas on Negros Island.

NEI: B-24s attack Kota Waringin and Muara Island while B-24s bomb Batavia, Java.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): On Shimushu Island, 1 B-24 flying a radar ferret mission to Kataoka is followed by 8 others, radar- bombing and photographing scattered targets in the naval base area; 7 B-25s take off for an attack but 4 are turned back by weather and the others low- level bomb a Masugawa River Cannery.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s and 25 P-51s blast the warehouse area and river traffic at Liuchow; 2 B-25s bomb the Sinyang- Lohochai railroad; a single B-24, escorted by 2 P-51s, damages a bridge N of Shihkiachwang; 4 P-51s damage a bridge E of Kiehsiu and strafe a train and lumber carts N of Linfen; bad weather curtails other scheduled fighter-bomber missions.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ 3d Combat Cargo Group moves from Dinjan, India to Myitkyina, Burma while it's 9th and 10th Combat Cargo Squadron move from Warazup, Burma and Dinjan to Myitkyina with C-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): P-47s on a heckler patrol strafe targets of opportunity on Amami-O-Shima Island, Japan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA], P-51s hit coastal cargo vessels over the SE China coast.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2010)

June 4th 1945

OKINAWA: Two regiments of the 6th Marine Divison land on Oruku Penninsula on Okinawa. They intend to out flank the Japanese and are headed for some hard fighting.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers attack targets of opportunity in the Cagayan Valley and A-20s and fighter-bombers supporting ground forces strike defensive positions in Balete Pass, Aritao, Mount Imugan, Carulay, and Bambang.

NEI: B-24s bomb Balikpapan and Manggar and support ground forces on Tarakan and B-25s hit Manggar, Djembajan, and Kudat.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 8 B-25s abort a shipping strike at Kurabu Cape on Paramushiru Island due to weather; 11 B-24s, however, get through and radar-bomb Kataoka naval base on Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 12 B-25s heavily damage railroad yards and warehouses at Sinsiang; 10 B-25s and 4 P-51s in repeat attack on the yards cause numerous fires; 2 B-25s and 3 P-51s hit road and railroad targets of opportunity from Sinyang to Hsuchang; 17 fighters bomb or strafe bridges, railroad traffic, and other targets of opportunity around Chihsien, Linfen, Shihkiachwang, and Liuchow.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 Guam Island-based B-24s hit the airfield and boat basin on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 8 P-51s from Iwo Jima bomb the radio station on Chichi Jima and strafe the town of Okimura on Haha Jima during the return flight. P-47s fly heckler strikes against Kyushu Island, Japan during the night of 4/5 Jun.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Taihoku, Formosa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2010)

June 5th 1945

OKINAWA: Off Okinawa:
- Task Groups 30.8 and 38.1 battle a typhoon which causes damage to four battleships, two aircraft carriers, two light aircraft carriers, four escort aircraft carriers, three heavy cruisers, four light cruisers, eleven destroyers, three destroyer escorts, two oilers and an ammunition ship.
- Kamikazes are again active damaging the battleship USS Mississippi and the heavy cruiser USS Louisville.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets while other fighter-bombers support ground actions in Cervantes, Balete Pass, and Ipo battle zones and hit forces E of Manila.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Melak, Asa, and Kuching Airfield and Tarakan and Labuan Islands, while B-25s and fighters concentrate on Tuaran, Mensalung, and Kudat.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 32 B-25s and 8 P-51s bomb the city of Nanyang, Burma, hit railroad yards at Anyang, and damage a bridge approach at Chuanhsien, China, and bomb ferries at Ninh Binh and Dap Cau, French 
Indochina. 40+ fighters bomb and strafe rail, river, and road traffic and general targets of opportunity throughout S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 12th Combat Cargo Squadron, 3d Combat Cargo Group, moves from Ledo, India to Myitkyina, Burma with C-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 188: 473 B-29s pound Kobe with incendiaries; 8 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 86 Japanese fighters; 11 B-29s are lost; the attack burns off over 4 square miles (10.4 square km) and damages over half of the city. Lost are B-29 "Indian Maid" Serial Number 42-24809 P-47s from Ie Shima patrol over Amami Gunto, Japan and strafe a lighthouse.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s pound Taito, Formosa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2010)

June 6th 1945

JAPAN: The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, meets to adopt a "Fundamental Policy" which includes "immediate preparations for a decisive battle on the homeland and will annihilate the attacking enemy forces at points where the attack will be decided". The SCDW is known as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS.

OKINAWA: The 6th Marine Division makes good progress on the Oruku Peninsula, Okinawa, after their landing 2 days ago.

Kamikazes are busy off Okinawa. The light minelayers USS Harry F. Bauer and USS J. William Ditter are patrolling when they are attacked by eight Japanese aircraft. Each ship shoots down three but the seventh aircraft crashed close aboard USS Harry F. Bauer, flooding two compartments; survey of her damage during repairs revealed an unexploded bomb in one of her flooded compartments. The eighth aircraft crashes USS J. William Ditter on the port side near the main deck. The ship loses all power and suffers many casualties but both ships make it to Kerama Retto for emergency repairs. 

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter-bombers blast bridges in Cagayan Valley and other fighter-bombers pound the Balete Pass area.

NEI: On Borneo, B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers hit Labuan Island supply areas, support troops on Tarakan, and bomb Kota Waringin and Pontianak Airfields, areas along the Belait River, around Brunei, and strike Miri, Jesselton, Kudat, and Beaufort.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s and 9 P-51s bomb railroad yards N of Siaokan and damage bridges, strafe gun positions, and attack general targets of opportunity around Saiping and Hwayuan; 30+ fighters bomb or strafe bridges near Chihsien and Fengstun and hit troops, railroad targets, and targets of opportunity around Linfen, Laohokow, Changsha, Peking, and Kweilin, and Dap Cau and Thanh Hoa, French Indochina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Guam Island-based B-24s hit oil storage buildings on Eten.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 36 Ie Shima Island-based P-47s, sweeping the S part of Kyushu Island, Japan, hit numerous targets of opportunity with rockets and machinegun fire, and claim 9 aircraft downed; in the Ryukyu Islands, Ie Shima-based P-47s patrol over Amami Gunto Island, Japan, strafing a lighthouse and buildings. 

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: Bad weather cancels all missions against Formosan targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2010)

June 7th 1945

OKINAWA: Kamikazes are again active off Okinawa. The escort aircraft carrier USS Natoma Bay is struck by a “Zero” at 0635 hours. The aircraft came in over the stern, fired incendiary ammunition at the bridge and, on reaching the island structure, nosed over and crashed the flight deck. The engine, propeller and a bomb tore a hole in the flight deck, 12 by 20 feet, while the explosion of the bomb damaged the deck of the foc'sle and the anchor windlass beyond repair and ignited a nearby fighter. One ship's officer was killed. A second "Zeke" was splashed by the ship's port batteries. 
The destroyer USS Anthony suffers only slight damage as a kamikaze crashes nearby.

PHILLIPINES: US I Corps take Bambang, Luzon. On Luzon Island, A-20s and fighter-bombers hit personnel and defensive positions near Infanta, at Mount Mapatad, in the Marikina area, and in other areas in the Ipo sector; in the N fighter-bombers pound numerous Cagayan Valley targets and support ground forces N of Baguio and E of Manila. 

NEI: Off Brunei Bay, the USN's Task Group 74.3, consisting of three U.S. light cruisers and six destroyers, and an Australian light cruiser and destroyer, provides fire support for minesweepers and underwater demolition teams (UDTs). In Borneo, B-24s pound Brooketon and Muara Island; B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Kudat, Ft Brook, Belait, Jesselton, and Keningau.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s and 4 P-47s damage a bridge near Anyang, bomb buildings N of Changsha and the airstrip at Paoching, and hit targets of opportunity during a road and river sweep from Siangtan to Yoyang; 45 fighters bomb or strafe numerous targets including troops, river traffic, town areas, and supplies in S and E China and knock out bridges at Singtai and Chihsien.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): Unit moves in India: HQ 7th Bombardment Group from Pandaveswar to Tezpur; and 81st Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th Bombardment Group (Medium), from Fenny to Madhaiganj Airfield with B-25s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Angaur Airfield, bomb the boat repair basin on Aurapushekaru Island. HQ 41st BG (Medium) and the 396th and 820th Bombardment Squadrons (Medium) move from Wheeler Field to Okinawa with B-25s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown. Mission 189: 409 B-29s, escorted by 138 VII Fighter Command P-51s, drop incendiary and high explosive bombs on Osaka, hitting the east-central section of the city which contains industrial and transportation targets and the Osaka Army Arsenal (largest in Japan); despite being forced to bomb by radar because of heavy undercast, the B-29s burn out over 2 square miles of the city, destroying 55,000+ buildings; 9 other B-29s hit alternate targets; the P-51s claim 2-0-1 Japanese aircraft; 2 B-29s and 1 P-51 are lost. Mission 190: During the night of 7/8 Jun, 26 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters around Fukuoka and Karatsu, Japan. 20 P-47s from Ie Shima hit targets of opportunity (radio station, warehouses, freighter, and motor launches) on Kyushu and claim 5 aircraft downed.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2010)

June 8th 1945

PHILLIPINES: Bad weather limits operations on Luzon to fighter-bomber strikes against Cagayan Valley targets. 

NEI: In Borneo, Labuan Island Airfield is bombed by B-24s, while other B-24s and B-25s and P-38s attack gun positions at Balikpapan.

JAVA SEA: British submarine Trenchant torpedoes the Japanese cruiser Ashigara. She was evacuating soldiers from Batavia to Japan. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: Admirable-class minesweeper USS Salute sunk by mine S of Borneo.

ALASKA: Four Lockheed PV-2 Harpoons of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Thirty Nine (VPB-139), based at Casco Field, Naval Air Station (NAS) Attu Island, Aleutian Islands, attack Shimushu Island, Kurile Islands; two aircraft attack Kataoka on the island.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 P-51s and P-40s attack bridges near Hankow, N of Sinsiang, and SE of Tayung, knocking out the latter; 17 other fighters bomb and strafe river-craft, warehouses, trucks, airfield, town areas, and general targets of opportunity around Hwangkang, Ichang, Hengyang, Laohokow, and Tehsien.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ 12th Bombardment Group (Medium) moves from Fenny to Pandaveswar and Madhaiganj Airfield, India respectively with B-25s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Very Long Range Mission 17: 104 Iwo Jima based fighters dispatched against Kagamigahara Airfield and Meiji in the Nagoya area, abort due to bad weather. The 548th Night Fighter Squadron, VII Fighter Command (attached to AAFPOA), moves from Iwo Jima to Ie Shima with P-61s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather cancels Formosa strikes.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2010)

June 9th 1945

JAPAN: Japanese Privy Seal Kido today gains the approval of the Emperor on a scheme to mediate peace through the USSR. This plan features:
1) Honourable terms for Japan.
2) Withdrawal from occupied areas at Japan's initiative.
3) Acceptable arms reductions.
Tokyo: Japan has responded to the daylight pounding of three of its mainland cities and the imminent defeat of its forces on Okinawa by stepping up kamikaze raids on the US naval task force off Okinawa. In the last three days suicide pilots have sunk two US destroyers, killing 312 servicemen. Japan has lost 67 kamikaze flyers in the raids.
The attacks have ended hopes that Japan is preparing to accept the Allied demand for unconditional surrender. It is understood that even the premier Mr. Suzuki, a known moderate, is opposed to such a surrender, believing it to be a betrayal of Japanese forces still in the field.

OKINAWA: On Okinawa, Ushijima's defence force, confined to the island's southern tip,
has been split in two after landings behind the Japanese lines by US marines.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets and support ground forces in the Cervantes areas. Ground forces penetrate the last defensive position on Mindanao Island. Bad weather cancels operations N of the Philippine Islands. Mindanao: US troops capture the last major defensive strongpoint on the island, at Mandog.

NEI: In Borneo, Labuan Island is bombed by B-24s and other B-24s drop napalm on Brooketon.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In coordination with US Navy surface and air forces attacking in the Kurile Islands, 6 B-24s and 8 B-25s fly extensive armed weather reconnaissance and anti-shipping sweeps over Kurabu and Otomari Capes, Ichinowatashi, and Asahigawa on Paramushiru Island; the B-24s score no results, half of them jettisoning their bombs; the B-25s then fly a diversionary bombing mission over Araido Island where they are attacked by 8 Japanese fighters; to evade them, the B-25s fly over Kamchatka where Soviet AA fire shoots down one, killing its crew; another damaged B-25 crash-lands in Petropavlovsk. This is the first time Soviet AA hits a US aircraft.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 3 B-25s and 60+ P-47s, P-51s, and P-40s damage 4 bridges, hit river shipping, pound town areas and villages, and attack various targets of opportunity around Nanyang, Burma and Hwayuan, Changte, Suchow, Sinyang, Hankow, Laohokow, Tatung, Tashihkiao, Pinyang, Luchai, Kiehsiu, Linfen, Tsinan, and Shihkiachwang, China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 83d Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 12th BG (Medium), moves from Fenny to Pandaveswar, India with B-25s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Five missions are flown. Mission 191: 44 B-29s attack the Kawanishi Aircraft Company's plant at Narao; 1 other hits a target of opportunity. Mission 192: 24 B-29s hit the Kawasaki plant at Akashi; there is 9/10 cloud cover and bombing is by radar; the village of Akashi rather than the factory is hit; 2 others bomb targets of opportunity. Mission 193: 42 B-29s hit Aichi's Atsuta factory; only 4 bombs hit the target area but 1 causes a devastating fire; 1 other hits a target of opportunity. Mission 194: During the night of 8/9 Jun, 26 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait; 1 other mines an alternate target. 20 P-47s from Ie Shirna strafe various targets of opportunity on Kyushu. 57 P-51s from Iwo Jima pound Kagamigahara Airfield and the surrounding area in the Nagoya area; 20+ parked airplanes are claimed destroyed or damaged; 3 P-51s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, based at Tacloban with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, sends a detachment to operate from Puerto Princesa (other detachments are at Zamboanga and Sanga Sanga).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2010)

JAPAN: A Kamikaze sinks the destroyer USS William D. Porter off Okinawa. At 0815 hours local, a "Val," carrier dive bomber dropped unheralded out of the clouds and made straight for the ship but the destroyer managed to evade the suicide plane, and it splashed down close aboard her. Somehow, the explosive-laden plane ended up directly beneath the destroyer before its bomb exploded; the explosion lifted the ship out of the water and then dropped her back again. The ship lost power, suffered broken steam lines and a number of fires broke out. The crew spent three hours attempting to extinguish the fires, repair the damage and keep the ship afloat but finally, the "Abandon Ship" order was given and 12-minutes later, the destroyer heeled over to starboard and sank by the stern. Fortunately, there were no fatalities among the crew.
Japanese submarine I-122 is sunk by the USS Skate off Japan.
The submarine USS Dace sinks a 1500-ton frigate and the 1391-ton cargo ship Hakuyo Maru at 47-25N, 149-09 E.

OKINAWA: Heavy fighting continues on the Oruku Peninsula. The Japanese are
reduced to an area of only 2,000 square yards.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers again pound the Cagayan Valley area and support ground forces E of Manila.

NEI: The 9th Australian Division lands at Brunei Bay and other nearby islands. B-24s bomb Labuan Island and Brooketon in coordination with landings of the Australian 9 Division on the shore of Brunei Bay and on Labuan and Muara Islands.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Four US Navy Lockheed PV-2 Harpoons attack a Japanese "Sugar Dog" (a 70-150 ton ship with smokestack aft) off Masugawa, Paramushiru Island leaving the ship in flames with the crew abandoning it while two B-24s join USN bombers and sink the cargo ship Nichiei Maru Number 5 off southwestern Paramushiru.
Beginning at 2352 hours, US Navy Task Force 92, consisting of the light cruisers USS Concord, USS Richmond and USS Trenton and escorting destroyers, bombard Matsuwa Island.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 14 P-51s damage a bridge near Singtai and attack barracks, river-craft, fuel dumps, trucks and other targets of opportunity around Taohsien, Lingling, Liuchow, and Kaifeng.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ 4th Combat Cargo Group and the 13th, 14th and 15th Combat Cargo Squadrons move from Chittagong to Namponmao, Burma with C-46s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 6 missions are flown. Mission 195: 23 B-29s attack the seaplane base at Kasumigaura; 2 others hit alternate targets. Mission 196: 32 B-29s bomb and the Japan Aircraft Company plant at Tomioka; 1 other hits an alternate target. Mission 197: 118 B-29s are dispatched to hit the Nakajima Aircraft plant at Musashi; clouds cover the target and they hit the Hitachi engineering works at Kaigan; 2 others hit alternate targets. Mission 198: 26 B-29s attack the Hitachi plant at Chiba. Mission 199: 52 B-29s hit the Nakajima plants at Ogikubu and Omiya; 4 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 200: 29 B-29s attack the Tachikawa Army Air Arsenal and 3 others hit alternate targets. The VII Fighter Commands sends 107 P-51s to escort the B-29s; 27-7-10 Japanese aircraft are claimed without loss. 39 Ie Shima based P-47s sweeping Kyushu strafe numerous ground targets of opportunity, and claim 17 aircraft shot down.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2010)

June 11th 1945

KURILE ISLANDS: Task Force 92 consisting of the light cruisers USS Richmond and USS Trenton and five destroyers begin bombarding Japanese installations on Matsuwa Island in the Kurile Islands at 0021 hours local.
The seven ships fire 3,677 rounds of 5-inch and 6-inch rounds of ammunition. At 0232 hours local, the ships enter the Sea of Okhotsk and make an unsuccessful sweep of the area and then sail back to Matsuwa Islands and begin a second bombardment at 2347 hours local. After firing another 1,344 rounds, the bombardment ceases at 0002 hours, 12 June, and the task forces retires to the Aleutian Islands. 

OKINAWA: Kamikazes are again in action off Okinawa. One kamikaze crashes the large support landing craft LCS(L)(3)-122 near the conning tower. The commander, Lieutenant Richard M. McCool, Jr., is awarded the Medal of Honor for his actions that day. His citation for this award reads, "When his own craft was attacked simultaneously by two of the enemy's suicide squadron early in the evening of 11 June, he instantly hurled the full power of his gun batteries against the plunging aircraft, shooting down the first and damaging the second before it crashed his station in the conning tower and engulfed the immediate area in a mass of flames.
Although suffering from shrapnel wounds and painful burns, he rallied his concussion-shocked crew and initiated vigorous firefighting measures and then proceeded to the rescue of several trapped in a blazing compartment, subsequently carrying one man to safety despite the excruciating pain of additional severe burns. Unmindful of all personal danger, he continued his efforts without respite until aid arrived from other ships and he was evacuated.
By his staunch leadership, capable direction, and indomitable determination throughout the crisis, Lt. McCool saved the lives of many who otherwise might have perished and contributed materially to the saving of his ship for further combat service."
Another kamikaze crashes alongside the armed U.S. merchant freighter SS Walter Colton.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s and fighter-bombers hit Cagayan Valley targets and pound forces E of Manila in the Ipo-Infanta areas and various targets N of Baguio; ground support strikes are flown in the Marikina River sector.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s support ground forces on Tarakan and bomb Kota Baru, Laoet Island, and Tawau; P-38s hit Beaufort while B-25s support ground forces in the Brunei Bay sector.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s on a shipping sweep over the Kurile Islands do not find targets because of overcast and instead radar-bomb installations on Kurabu Cape, Paramushiru Island and in the Kataoka areas of Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 4 B-25s, with fighter escort, bomb railroad yards at Kuanshuishih; 29 fighters attack bridges, rail and road traffic, river-craft, and targets of opportunity in general around Fenglochen, Liuchow, Samshui, Luchai, Lipu, Leiyang, and Kweilin.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 16th Combat Cargo Squadron, 4th Combat Cargo Group, moves from Chittagong to Namponmao, Burma with C-46s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 201: During the night of 11/12 Jun, 26 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and Tsuruga Bay. Iwo Jima based fighters hit Tokorozawa Airfield; pilots attacking the airfield claim 18 parked airplanes destroyed and 30+ damaged. Combat crews of the 509th Composite Group begin to arrive at North Field with their B-29s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2010)

June 12th 1945

PHILLIPINES: Numerous fighter-bombers and B-25s hit Cagayan Valley targets while other fighter-bombers support ground forces N of Baguio and Balete Pass and E of Manila, all on Luzon Island.

NEI: Borneo, numerous strikes on Tarakan the Brunei Bay area, and coastal routes in N Borneo.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s strafe shipping off Paramushiru Island, near Arahata Cape, damaging 4 freighters and 2 barges; one of the B-25s is shot down.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s knock out a bridge S of Yutze while 4 escorting P-47s hit nearby AA positions and afterwards pound railroad targets at Linfen; 9 P-51s and 2 P-61s damage a bridge N of Hengyang, hit a storage area at Yunganshih, and attack railroad targets, troops, horses, AA positions, and road traffic in Neikiuhsien and Hengyang.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 12 Guam Island-based B-24s pound the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: B-24s inflict heavy destruction on the navy yard and dock area at Hong Kong and railroad yards at Saigon, French Indochina. 2 B-32s bomb the airstrip on Batan Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2010)

June 13th 1945 43,436

OKINAWA: Fighting on Okinawa in the Kunishi Ridge area of the Oraku Penninsula ends with 170 Japanese taken prisoner.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, A-20s and fighter-bombers attack the Cervantes and Marikina areas, targets in the Cagayan Valley, and islands N of Luzon.

NEI: Borneo town falls to US and Australian forces. In Borneo, B-24s bomb the Balikpapan-Sepinggang area; B-25s and fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Brunei Bay area and, sweeping N Borneo from Kudat to Miri, hit numerous targets of opportunity.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 11 B-25s and 7 P-51s considerably damage the Kaifeng railroad yards and strafe a communications center S of Puchou; 8 P-51s damage 2 bridges at Fenglochen and Shihkiachwang and hit railroad targets of opportunity around Fenglochen and Suchow.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 13 B-24s from Guam bomb Moen Airfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 202: During the night of 13/14 May, 29 B-29s drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait and in the waters at Niigata. 40+ P-47s from Ie Shima strafe and fire rockets at vessels, buildings, a radio station, barracks, and airfields at Amakusa Jima and Amami-O-Shima Islands, and Tokuno, Japan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, bad weather hinders B-24s; a few hit Toshien, the primary target and others hit alternates including Toko, Koshun, Kontei, Garan-bi Point, Taito, the Mako naval base and other targets and 2 B-32s bomb Koshun Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2010)

June 14th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound areas around the Cagayan Valley, Cervantes and N of Baguio and E of Manila. On Celebes Island, B-24s bomb warehouses at Parepare and a personnel area at Sidate.

NEI: B-24s bomb AA positions at Balikpapan, Borneo.

CAROLINE ISLANDS: The Royal Navy's Task Group 111.2 consisting of the aircraft carrier HMS
Implacable, the escort carrier HMS Ruler, four light cruisers and five destroyers, attack Truk Atoll in the Caroline Islands to neutralize the enemy's air bases.

JAPAN: Mines previously laid by USAAF B-29S sink a Japanese army cargo ship off Japan.

The USN's VPB-118, based at Yontan Airfield, Okinawa, with PB4Y-2 Privateers, begins mining waters in the Korean Archipelago. The squadron repeats this operation for the next
three days.

BURMA: Burma is liberated by the British.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (ZI): The Joint Chiefs of Staff direct Generals of the Army Henry H "Hap" Arnold and Douglas MacArthur and Fleet Admiral Chester W Nimitz to prepare for immediate occupation of Japan in the event the enemy suddenly collapses or surrenders.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 42 P-51s attack bridges, shipping, AA positions, railroad targets, trucks, and communications around Hengyang, Hankow, Yoyang, Lingling, Anyang, Szeshui, Hohsien, Shihkiachwang, Neikiuhsien and Puchou.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The air echelon of the 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, begins operating from Clark Field, Luzon with F-5s (squadron is based at San Jose, Mindoro Island).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2010)

June 15th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, numerous B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound various objectives, concentrating on the Cagayan Valley, the Cervantes area, and the Antipolo-Ipo sector.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s blast gun positions at Balikpapan and B-25s and P-38s hit areas between Brunei and Kudat.
Borneo: The Australian 9th Division met no opposition when it landed at Brunei Bay and on Labuan and Muara islands, after a heavy air and naval bombardment, five days ago. Brunei Bay is the best harbour on the north-west coast of Borneo, and the US chiefs of staff proposed it as an advance base for the British Pacific Fleet. The British argued that it was too far from the main theatre of operations and was in any case unlikely to be ready in time. Developing the naval base would be a waste of construction effort, they said, especially as it could not be made ready until the end of the year - and by then Singapore might have been recaptured. The operation has gone ahead nonetheless, using Australian troops supported by the US Seventh Fleet and the Royal Australian
First Tactical Air Force.
A brigade of the 9th Division quickly occupied Labuan Island and secured the port on 10 June. By the end of the day it had also occupied the airport. Surviving Japanese withdrew into a pocket. Advancing against slight resistance, the Australians captured Brunei Town on 13 June and today
reported the capture of the islands of Labuan and Muara.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 3 B-25s and 47 P-51s and P-47s knock out a bridge W of Shihkiachwang, damage and attack others, and hit trucks, barracks, river-craft, storage facilities, gun positions, railroad targets, and targets of opportunity; targets are the Pinghan railroad, Kukong, Lingling, Chenhsien, Kuotaichiao, Pakonghow, Kweilin, Anyang, Shihkiachwang, Loyang, Liuchow, and Paoching areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown.
Mission 203: 444 B-29s fly an incendiary mission against the Osaka- Amagasaki urban area, ending a month of concentrated fire raids against large Japanese cities; an additional 1.9 square miles of Osaka and 0.59 square miles of Amagasaki are burned out; 25 other B-29s hit alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost. 123 P-51s are dispatched as escort but 380 miles from Iwo Jima the fighters are warned by a weather plane of a towering front over Japan and they abort the mission; 1 P-51 is lost.
Mission 204: During the night of 15/16 May, 30 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters around Fukuoka, Karatsu, and Fushiki. The 680th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), attached to HQ 504th BG (Very Heavy), arrives at North Field from the US with B-29s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb Taichu Airfield and B-25s hit the town of Rokko and the airfield at Okaseki. The 68th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Tanauan, Leyte Island to Clark Field, Luzon with C-46s.

USA: The US Navy establishes Experimental Development Squadron Two Hundred (XVF-200) and Experimental Utility Squadron Twenty Five (XVJ-25) at Naval Air Station Brunswick, Maine, to provide, under the direct operational control of Commander-In-Chief (COMINCH, flight facilities for evaluating and testing tactics, procedure, and equipment for use in special defense tasks particularly those concerned with defense against the Kamikaze.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2010)

June 16th 1945

OKINAWA: Mt. Yuza falls to US forces on Okinawa.

Off Okinawa at 2030 hours local, a single, low-flying Japanese aircraft drops a torpedo which hits the destroyer USS Twiggs on her port side, exploding her number 2 magazine. The plane then circles and completes its kamikaze mission in a suicide crash. The explosion enveloped the destroyer in flame; and, within an hour, she sinks. Despite the hazard of exploding ammunition, 188 survivors are rescued from the oily waters; among the 162 dead and missing is her commanding officer.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers hit personnel and supply targets in the Cagayan Valley and E of Manila, and support ground forces in the Cervantes sector.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Balikpapan gun emplacements, Tawau, and Samarinda, while B-25s hit the Brunei Bay area and fighter-bombers attack Miri, Jesselton, and Keningau Airfields and N Borneo targets of opportunity.


ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 4 B-24s bomb and strafe shipping off Suribachi Bay, Paramushiru Island and a radar site on Minami Cape, Shimushu Island; one of the B-24s crashes into the water; 4 B-25s on a shipping strike score near misses on a freighter in Asahi Bay and bomb targets along the Torishima Chain; mechanical failures force 2 of the B-25s to fly to Petropavlovsk, USSR.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s hit supply movements on the Paoching-Hengyang road; 41 P-51s attack bridges, shipping, road transport, power facilities, and railroad traffic, knocking out bridges near Siangtan, Changsha, and Suchow; rail, road and river traffic is attacked near Yoyang, Hengyang, Kuanyang, Shou-yang, Peking, and Linfen. A power plant at Uong Bi, French Indochina is heavily damaged.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): P-61s arrive on Ie Shima and take over night heckler missions against Kyushu Island, Japan from the P-47s; other P-61s fly night intruder missions over Amami Gunto Island, Japan, bombing various targets of opportunity; 38 P-47s from Ie Shima dive-bomb boats, AA positions, runways, and buildings on Kikai Island, Japan.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, 90+ B-24s pound Kiirun harbor and the town of Takao and 3 B-32s bomb Taito. HQ 308th Bombardment Wing moves from Luzon to Okinawa Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 17th 1945

OKINAWA: The US continues to make advances in the Kunishi Ridge area of Okinawa.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers pound Cagayan Valley targets and numerous other objectives throughout N Luzon; many of the strikes support US Sixth Army forces.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s pound Balikpapan area oil targets and gun positions; B-25s and P-38s hit Limbang town and sweep from Beaufort to Jesselton, hitting Beaufort buildings, several communications targets at various points, and personnel areas on Labuan Island.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s bomb shipping near Kataoka, Shimushu; one ship (KONGO MARU) is observed exploding, another burns after a strafing run; 4 other B-25s fly a shipping sweep from Shimushu to Kurabu Cape, Paramushiru Island; a number of vessels are sighted but cannot be attacked because of land-based AA.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (ZI): General of the Army Henry H "Hap" Arnold, Commanding General US Army Air Forces, requests of Lieutenant General Albert C Wedemeyer, Commanding General US Forces in China, that Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer replace Major General Clare L Chennault as head of AFs in China.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 2 B-25s bomb road and rail supply movements in the Paoching and Hengyang areas; 2 B-25s and 4 P-47s severely damage a bridge at Linmingkuan; 54 P-51s, P-47s, and P-61s hit road transport, railroad, river traffic, gun positions, bridges, and targets of opportunity around Kukong, Hankow, Lingkuantien, Changsha, Yoyang, Loyunghsien, Luchai, Hwangshapu, Kiyang, Kweilin, Kaifeng, and Shihkiachwang; and 4 P-47s blast a communications center at Puchou.

HQ AAF (XX Bomber Command): HQ XX Bomber Command begins a movement from Kharagpur to Okinawa.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 1 mining and 4 incendiary missions are flown during the night of 17/18 Jun. Mission 205: 25 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters around Kobe; 2 others mine alternate targets.
Mission 206: 117 B-29s attack the Kagoshima urban area and 1 hits an alternate target; 2.15 square miles are destroyed; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 207: 116 B-29s hit the Omuta urban area and 3 hit alternate targets; the was the heaviest attack of the 5 but only 0.217 square miles were destroyed, only 4.1% of the city's area.
Mission 208: 130 B-29s hit the Hamamatsu urban area; 2.44 square miles are destroyed.
Mission 209: 89 B-29s attack the Yokkaichi urban area; 1.23 square miles are destroyed. 33 P-47s from Ie Shima bomb and strafe shipping, the airfield,villages, a bridge and radar and radio facilities on Amami Gunto Island and Tokuno, Japan. During the night of 17/18 Jun, 2 P-61s from Ie Shima Island fly an unsuccessful (due to weather) intruder strike over Amami Gunto and Kyushu, Japan; this begins a campaign of night and day intruder missions over Kyushu and the Ryukyu Islands by the night fighters (12 more are flown during Jun).

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb industrial and railroad targets at Kiirun and P-38s pound a railroad bridge and trucks at Soton. The detachment of the 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Zamboanga with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, returns to base at Tacloban detachment are at Sanga Sanga and Puerto Princessa).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 18th 1945

JAPAN: The Submarine USS Bonefish, CO Lawrence L. Edge, is sunk by ASW forces in Toyama Wan, West coast of Honshu. All hands are lost.

PHILLIPINES: Organized Japanese resistance ends on Mindanao Island in the Philippines. Supporting US Sixth Army forces on Luzon Island, B-25s, A-20s, and fighter-bombers continue to attack targets in the Cagayan Valley, Balete Pass, and Cervantes areas, and other locations.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s blast troop concentrations in Balikpapan and S of Miri, Manggar Airfield and Sepinggang defenses and B-25s support ground forces on Labuan Island.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 6 B-24s join US Navy aircraft in attacking Kataoka, Shimushu and Tomari Cape, Paramushiru Island; cloud cover prevents observation of effects; 1 B-24 flies a radar-ferret mission over the Kurile Islands.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 70+ P-51s, P-61s, and P-47s continue to disrupt the Japanese withdrawal from S and E China, attacking bridges, villages and town areas, barracks, troop concentrations, motor transport, shipping and rail traffic, and targets of opportunity throughout wide areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: In Formosa, B-24s destroy a block of buildings and several warehouses and small vessels in Kiirun harbor area, P-51s hit Taien and Toyohara Airfields and targets of opportunity while P-38s start numerous fires in the town of Kari.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 19th 1945

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter- bombers continue to pound Luzon Island, chiefly around Cagayan Valley, SE of Aparri, and around Cervantes while heavy strikes in the C Cagayan area are in support of guerilla offensive.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb fortifications and AA guns at Balikpapan while B-25s hit N Borneo targets including Keningau Airfield and targets N and NW of Kudat.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In a coordinated shipping search, a B-24 flies the theater's longest mission, a 2,700-mile roundtrip lasting 15.5 hours and flying as far as Uruppu Island, Japan; turning N the B-24 bombs a small convoy 25 miles SW of Shimushu Bay, Shimushu, sinks a vessel, heavily damages another, and sets 2 more afire; another B-24 bombs and photographs Matsuwa Island; 4 B-25s break off a shipping sweep due to the presence of Japanese fighters.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 5 B-25s and 4 P-47s knock out a bridge on the Pinghan (Hankow-Peking) railroad while 4 P-51s knock out another NE of Kihsien on the Tungpu railroad; 70+ other P-51s damage several bridges, hit rail, road and river traffic, supplies, troops, and general targets of opportunity throughout S and E China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 22 Guam Island-based B-24s bomb the airfield on Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 4 missions, 1 mining and 3 incendiary missions against secondary cities, are flown during the night of 19/20 Jun.
Mission 210: 136 B-29s hit the Toyohashi urban area destroying 1.7 square miles.
Mission 211: 221 B-29s attack the Fukuoka urban area destroying 1.37 square miles; 2 other B-29s attack alternate targets.
Mission 212: 123 B-29s attack the Shizuoka urban area destroying 2.25 square miles; 1 other hits an alternate target; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 213: 28 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and the waters at Niigata, Miyazu, and Maizuru. 47 Ie Shima based P-47s bomb the airfield on Tokuno Island while 16 others patrol uneventfully over Amami-O-Shima Island. 117 fighters dispatched from Iwo Jima against Kagamigahara Airfield and Meiji abort because of bad weather.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb docks, warehouses, and railroad yards at Kiirun and B-25s pound the Shoka railroad yards and P-51s attack AA positions between Rokko and Toyohara; 2 bridges in the Shoka area are destroyed or badly damaged. The detachment of the 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Puerto Princesa, Palawan Island with P-38s, P-61s and P-70s, returns to base at Tacloban (a detachment is operating from Sanga Sanga).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 20th 1945

OKINAWA: US General Simon Buckner is KIA by an artillery round. General Stillwell is appointed as his replacement for the US 10th Army on Okinawa.
There was a brief problem in the selection of Stillwell as his successor, and this was not announced until 23 Jun 45. In the interim, the senior Corps Commander, Marine Lt Gen Roy Gieger, assumed command of the Tenth Army, the only occasion in which a US Field Army was commanded by a Marine.

PHILLIPINES: A-20s and fighter- bombers blast resistance on Luzon Island and directly support a guerilla offensive in the C Cayagan Valley.

NEI: B-24s again pound AA positions in the Balikpapan, Borneo area.

CENTRAL PACIFIC: US TG 12.4, Lexington, Hancock and Cowpens send air strikes against Japanese positions on Wake Island. This practice will assist them when they join the 3rd Fleet.
The USN's Task Group 12.4 launches five strikes against Japanese positions on Wake Island while enroute from Pearl Harbor to Leyte in the Philippine Islands; this is the fifth Wake Raid. TG 12.4 consists of the light aircraft carrier USS Cowpens with Light Carrier Air Group Fifty, and the aircraft carriers USS Hancock with Carrier Air Group Six and USS Lexington with CVG-94 plus escorting vessels.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 8 B-25s and 6 P-51s knock out 2 bridges near Quang Tri and My Chanh and blast surrounding AA positions while 8 fighter-bombers sink at least 3 river steamers in a canal at Haiphong. In China, 37 P-51s hit rail, road, and river traffic, bridges, and general targets of opportunity around Liuchow, Kweilin, Juchai, Hankow, Siangtan, Changsha, Hengshan, Sintsiang, Kweiyi, Kueiyangshih, and Ft Bayard; a bridge at Hankow is destroyed and several others damaged. The 11th Combat Cargo Squadron, Fourteenth AF, move from Yunnani to Luliang, China with C-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 14 P-47s from Ie Shima bomb and strafe vessels, buildings, a lighthouse, and a village on Amami Gunto Island and the airfield on Tokuno Island; 38 others bomb the airfield at Omura and hit Tokuno on the return trip.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb Shinchiku Airfield. The 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, based at Puerto Princesa, Palawan Island with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Sanga Sanga (another detachment is at Zamboanga).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 21st 1945

OKINAWA: Hill 69 on Okinawa falls to US forces. General Ushijima's body is found near his HQ located there.
Okinawa is declared secured at 1330 hours local after 82 days of fighting.
Kamikazes are still active off Okinawa. A kamikaze sinks a medium landing ship (LSM) and damages three other ships. A kamikaze attacks the destroyer escort USS Halloran; the ships gunners shoot the plane down but it lands 75 yards from the ship and an exploding bomb kills three crewmen and causes considerable damage to hull and superstructure. Two seaplane tenders are damaged by Kamikazes. An aircraft crashes USS Curtiss and its bomb rips two holes in her hull and exploded on the third deck, killing 35 and wounding 21 of her crew. Effective damage control keeps her afloat and four days later she was underway for the U.S. USS Kenneth Whiting shoots down a kamikaze but part of the plane hits the ship, causing minor damage and wounding five men.

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers attack positions and supply areas in the the Cagayan Valley, other locations in N Luzon and in the Marikina and Infanta areas in C Luzon.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s pound the Balikpapan town area, Manggar Airfield, Sepinggang defenses, and Oelin Airfield and B-25s bomb the town of Keningau while P-38s blast the nearby airfield; the fighter-bombers attack Kudat and caves near Jesselton.

KOREA: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Eighteen sow mines between Hakin Do, Iion Do and Gantai Do in the Korean Archipelago.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 16 B-25s bomb an enemy fort at Bac Ninh, hit railroad yards and trains at Thanh Hoa, Phu Dien, Yen Li Station, Ha Trung, and Ninh Binh, damage a tunnel at La Son, bomb a barge concentration at Ha Dong, and attack a train near the Duc Tho bridge. 40+ P-51s and P-38s hit road, rail, and river transport, coastal shipping, troops, supply lines, and targets of opportunity in French Indochina and S and E China.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 24 B-24s from Guam bomb fuel oil storage and power plant buildings on Eten. The detachment of the 28th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Seventh AF, operating from Ie Shima with F-5Es, returns to base on Okinawa.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 214: 25 B-29s mine the sea approaches around Fushiki, Senzaki, Nanao, and Yuya Bay, Japan during the night of 21/22 Jun; 2 others mine alternate areas.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, P-38s hit targets at Mato and Kagi and targets of opportunity along the western coast.

NEW BRITAIN: RNZAF - Fighters attack Rabaul area.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2010)

June 22nd 1945

OKINAWA: The fighting on Okinawa ends. 12,500 US soldiers and Marines are dead. They also show 35,500 wounded. The US navy shows 36 ships sunk with 368 damaged. 763 US aircraft are lost. The Japanese show 120,000 military and 42,000 civilians dead. The US count is 7,830 aircraft and numerous naval vessels, including the battleship Yamato. There are also 10,755 Japanese prisoners taken. This is the first battle in which significant Japanese prisoners are taken.

JAPAN: The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, is requested by the Emperor to end the war. The SCDW is known as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS.
Mines previously laid by B-29s sink four freighters and damage a transport off Japan.

KOREA: PB4Y-2 Privateers of the USN again sow mines off Korea.

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers supporting ground action continue to hit concentrations and positions in the Cagayan Valley on Luzon Island.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s pound Balikpapan area gun and defensive positions while B-25s hit nearby warehouses and numerous other buildings and P-38s dive-bomb and score direct hits on pillboxes.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): Major General John B Brooks relieves Brigadier General Isaiah Davies as Commanding General, Eleventh AF.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): 23 B-25s and 4 P-47s pound trucks, trains, and gun positions in the Hanoi, French Indochina area, and in China, bomb railroad yards and barracks area at Sinsiang, hit rail and road targets, buildings, and radar station in the Showyang area, knock out a bridge S of Saiping, and damage a bridge N of Hsuchang; 40+ fighters hit rail, road, and river traffic, artillery emplacements, line positions, and other targets in French Indochina and S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 5th and 6th Fighter Squadrons (Commando), 1st Air Commando Group, moves from Kalaikunda to Asansol, India with P-47s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 446 B-29s are dispatched in 6 missions to targets on S Honshu Island, Japan during the day.
Mission 215: 162 B-29s attack the Kure Naval Arsenal and 12 others hit alternate targets; 72% of the roof area of the arsenal is damaged; 2 B-29s are lost.
Mission 216: 108 B-29s hit the Mitsubishi aircraft plant at Tamashima destroying 135 of 231 machine tools and almost half the roof area; 10 others hit alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost. Mission 217: 52 B-29s attack the Kawanishi aircraft plant at Himeji causing great destruction among the buildings and total destruction of machine tools; 4 others hit alternate targets. Missions 218 and 219: 34 B-29s hit the Mitsubishi and Kawasaki aircraft plants at Kagamigahara and 10 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 220: 25 B-29s hit the Kawasaki aircraft factory at Akashi and 1 hits an alternate target. 40+ P-47s from Ie Shima fly combat patrols over Amami Gunto Island, Japan, claiming 11 Japanese aircraft downed.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s hit Toshien oil facilities and P-38s attack Mato while 2 B-32s blast gun positions and barracks at Heito. The 25th Liaison Squadron, 13th AF, moves from Malabang to Del Monte, Mindanao Island with UC-78s and L-5s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2010)

June 23rd 1945

OKINAWA: US General Stillwell is appointed to command the US 10th Army on Okinawa. He replaces US General Simon Buckner who was KIA by an artillery round on the 18th.

PHILLIPINES: There is a US paratroop landing near Aparri on the north coast of Luzon, in the Phillipine Islands. It is near the mouth of the Cagayan River. On Luzon Island, A-20s and fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations and occupied areas in the Cagayan Valley and fighter-bombers attack pockets of resistance in the Infanta and Antipolo areas.

NEI: 150+ B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers continue heavy strikes against the Balikpapan, Borneo area concentrating on gun emplacements and defensive positions.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): In the Kurile Islands, 2 B-24s on a shipping sweep between Matsuwa and Paramushiru Islands sink 1 freighter, damage 2 more, and hit a whale boat; 1 Japanese fighter is claimed destroyed; 6 more B-24s bomb Kataoka on Shimushu.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In French Indochina, 4 B-25s knock out the E approach to the Phu Lang Thuong bridge and 4 P-38s bomb locomotives and a barracks area at Les Pins and Lang Son. 12 P-51s strafe airfields in the Canton, China area. 17 other fighters strafe railroad targets and river traffic around Wuchou, Siaokan, and Peking, China, and Hanoi, and Vinh, French Indochina.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): Major General Thomas D White becomes Commanding General, Seventh AF.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 221: In Japan, during the night of 23/24 Jun, 26 B-29s mine the harbors of Fukuoka, Karatsu, Sakai, and Niigata; 1 B-29 is lost; 38 P-47s from Ie Shima bomb airfields at Hakata and Itazuke and, during the return flight, attack 2 boats off Amami Gunto Island; 40 other P-47s bomb Saitozaki Airfield; 100 P-51s are dispatched from Iwo Jima to airfields at Kagamigahara and Hyakuri; they claim 19-3-16 aircraft in the air and 13-40 on the ground; 3 P-51s are lost.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb a butanol plant at Kobi, Formosa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2010)

KOREA: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers based on Okinawa again sow mines off Korea.

PHILLIPINES: In Luzon, Fifth AF A-20s and fighter-bombers support the US Sixth Army and Filipino troops in the Kiangan sector and N and NE of Tuguegarao, blast numerous targets throughout the Cagayan Valley, Cervantes area concentrations, and the Infanta-Antipolo resistance pockets.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Balikpapan town and coastal guns and fighter-bombers pound coastal guns while B-25s bomb warehouses and the nearby Manggar Airfield.

THAILAND: British bombers destroy the bridge over the river Kwae, built by Allied PoWs with dreadful suffering.

ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s on a shipping sweep instead radar- bomb Kurabu Cape on Paramushiru Island, because of overcast and turbulence; another planned shipping strike by 6 B-25s is also cancelled due to weather.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 13 B-25s and 12 fighter- bombers knock out bridges at Lohochai and S of Chenghsien and hit surrounding AA positions, attack animal-drawn transport at Hsiangcheng, attack railroad targets of opportunity in the Shihkiachwang area, and hit railroad yards at Siaokan; 40+ fighter-bombers continue harassing enemy withdrawals in S and E China where numerous communications targets, gun positions, bridges, and rail, road, and river traffic are attacked.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): At dawn 1 B-24 from Guam Island bombs buildings on Marcus Island in the N Pacific; during the afternoon 18 more bomb the airfield. HQ 494th Bombardment Group and 864th, 865th, 866th and 867th Bombardment Squadrons move from Angaur Airfield to Yontan with B-24s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 36 P-47s from Ie Shima attack boats and a village in the Sakishima Archipelago, a wharf on Kuro Island, Ishigaki Island, and buildings, villages, targets of opportunity, and several points in the Ryukyu Islands. HQ 507th Fighter Group and 463d, 464th and 465th Fighter Squadrons arrive on Ie Shima from the US with P-47s.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The detachment of the 159th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group [attached to 5th Air Liaison Group (Provisional)], ceases operating from Negros Island with UC-64s and L-5s, and returns to base at Mangaldan.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2010)

June 25th 1945

JAPAN: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers based on Okinawa again sow mines off Korea. After completing the mining operations, the Privateers strafe targets of opportunity, e.g., lighthouses and shipping.

PHILLIPINES: With the capture of Tuguegarag in the Cagayan Valley, the surviving Japanese are concentrated in the Sierra Madre area, east of the Cagayan Valley on Luzon, Philippine Islands. On Luzon Island, B-25s and fighter-bombers hit targets (mostly troop concentrations and resistance pockets) in the Cagayan Valley, in the Cervantes area, and in the Infanta sector.

NEI: Australian forces complete the occupation of the Miri oilfield area of Sarawak. USN underwater demolition teams (UDTs) begin clearing the beaches at Balikpapen, Borneo, in advance of the invasion by Australian forces. In Borneo, oil facilities, shore defenses and the nearby Manggar Airfield in the Balikpapan, area are bombed by B-24s, B-25s, and fighter-bombers. B-24s bomb Mandai Airfield. 

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 18 B-25s and 14 P-51s and P-47s knock out bridges N of Shihkiachwang and N of Saiping, bomb a power plant, barracks, and warehouse at Sinsiang, bomb the Nanyo-Hengyang road, and hit the railroad yard at Siaokan; 80+ fighter-bombers attack bridges, gun positions, river, road, and rail traffic, and generally harass Japanese movements throughout S and E China, particularly around Hengyang, Yoyang, Liuchow, Changsha, Lipu, and Luchai; the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Shwangliu sends a flight to operate from Ankang with F-5s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): At dawn 3 B-24s from Guam Island attack heavy AA positions on the W coast of Marcus Island in the N Pacific.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 222: During the night of 25/26 Jun, 26 B-29s plant mines in Shimonoseki Strait and at Maizuru and off Obama Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ 403d Troop Carrier Group from Biak Island, New Guinea to Leyte Island; 157th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group [attached to 5th Air Liaison Group (Provisional)], from Mabalacat, Luzon to Okinawa with UC-64s and L-5s; and the detachment of the 159th Liaison Squadron, 3d Air Commando Group [attached to 5th Air Liaison Group (Provisional)], ceases operating from Cebu with UC-64s and L-5s and returns to base at Mangaldan.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2010)

June 26th 1945

USA: The Charter for the UN is signed by representatives of 50 Allied countries.
The United Nations Conference on International Organization (UNCIO) was held in San Francisco, California. Officials gathered to draft a UN Charter, and 50 countries signed the Charter on this date at what is now the Herbst Theater. This signifies the birth of the UN.

RYUKYU ISLANDS: In the Ryukyu Islands, the USN's Task Group 31.24 lands assault troops of the Fleet Marine Force Reconnaissance Battalion and a 1st Marine Division reinforced rifle company on Kure Shima.

KOREA: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers based on Okinawa continue mining operations off Korea. 

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers hit targets in the Infanta area and troop concentrations in the Cagayan Valley and Kiangan area; ground support strikes are flown in the Cervantes area and E of Manila.

NEI: In Borneo, strikes against the Balikpapan area continue by B-24s and B-25s hitting oil targets and Manggar Airfield and B-24s bomb the Trombol airstrip. Other B-24s bomb the airfield at Limboeng, Celebes Island. 
USN underwater demolition teams (UDTs) continue clearing obstacles on the landing beaches at Balikpapan, Borneo, in preparation for the Australian invasion.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 21 P-51s bomb or strafe road, river, and rail traffic, motor pools, gun positions, and buildings around Yoyang, Hengyang, Chenghsien, Linfen, and Tsinan, and knock out a bridge SW of Yutze. China: Chinese troops recapture Liuchow airfield.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 1 Guam Island-based B-24 attacks heavy AA positions on the W side of Marcus Island at dawn.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 510 B-29s and 148 P-51s fly 9 missions against aircraft factories, light-metals industries and arsenals in S Honshu and Shikoku; 6 B-29s and 1 P-51 are lost. Mission 223: 64 B-29s hit the light metal industry at Osaka and 4 others hit alternate targets. Mission 224: 109 B-29s attack the Osaka Arsenal; 3 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 225: 31 B-29s hit the Kawasaki aircraft plant at Akashi and 5 others hit targets of opportunity; the 4,000-pound bombs are well- placed but the target has been almost destroyed in previous raids.
Missions 226 and 227: 58 B-29s attack the Nagoya Arsenal; 6 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Missions 228 and 231: 85 B-29s hit the Kawasaki aircraft plant at Kagamigahara; 23 others hit alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost; every important building is knocked out.
Mission 229: 50 B-29s attack the Aichi aircraft plant at Eitoku and 14 others attack alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost; the raid causes light damage.
Mission 230: 29 B-29s hit the light metal industry at Nagoya and 2 others hit targets of opportunity. The B-29s claim 20 Japanese fighters destroyed. The Nagoya and Osaka missions are escorted by 148 P-51s; they claim 2-0-5 Japanese aircraft; 1 P-51 is lost.
Mission 232: During the night of 26/27 Jun, 33 B-29s attack the Utsube Oil Refinery at Yokkaichi, the top-priority petroleum target; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa during the night of 26/26 Jun, P-61s set fires at the Ensuiko sugar refinery while B-24s hit the sugar refinery at Tanshi during the day.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2010)

June 27th 1945

JAPAN: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers operating from Okinawa again mine the waters off Korea.
PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers hit the Kiangan area, a troop concentration NW of Bolog, the Pagong area, and the Bontoc-Sabangan area, provide ground support near Montalban, and hit targets in the Infanta sector.

NEI: During the night of 26/27 Jun, B-24s over the Soerabaja Strait area bomb Tandjoeng-perak Airfield, Java. In Borneo, for the 15th consecutive day, B-24s pound Balikpapan destroying oil facilities and shore defenses, B-25s hit warehouses, other buildings, and the general waterfront area. Other B-24s bomb Mandai Airfield and Limboeng Airfields on Celebes Island.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): HQ 308th BG and 374th, 375th and 425th Bombardment Squadrons move from Hsinching and Kwanghan, China to Rupsi, India with B-24s.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): In an early morning raid from Guam Island, 3 B-24s bomb the underground storage area and fortifications on Marcus Island in the N Pacific Ocean. At midday 18 B-24s pound Moen Airfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 233: During the night of 27/28 Jun, 29 B-29s mine the harbors of Hagi, Kobe, and Niigata. Very long range fighter mission 25: 148 P-51s are dispatched from Iwo Jima, against Kasumigaura, Imba, and Tsukuba Airfields in the Tokyo area but abort because of weather. 20 P-47s from Ie Shima hit shipping and a village on Kikai Island, Japan; AA from vessels downs 2 P-47s; 1 vessel is left aflame; 12 other P-47s hit shipping off Kakeroma Island, while 20 more attack vessels and targets of opportunity throughout the Sakishima Archipelago. During the night of 27/28 Jun, 5 P-61s fly intruder attacks, hitting vessels off Amami Gunto Island and Wan Airfield.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2010)

June 28th 1945

JAPAN: HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 487 B-29s fly 4 incendiary missions against secondary cities during the night of 28/29 Jun; 1 B-29 is lost. 
Mission 234: 138 B-29s attack Okayama destroying 2.13 square miles, 63% of the city area; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 235: 141 B-29s hit Sasebo destroying 0.97 square miles, 48% of the city area; 2 other B-29s hit alternate targets. Mission 236: 91 B-29s attack Moji destroying 0.302 square miles, 26.9% of the city area; 3 B-29s hit alternate targets.
Mission 237: 117 B-29s hit Nobeoka destroying 0.52 square miles, 36% of the city area. 39 P-47s from Ie Shima attack shipping at Koniya, Japan with rocket and bombing and hit Tokuno Island with rockets and machinegun fire; 26 more hit targets of opportunity in the Sakishima Archipelago including vessels, docks, an airfield, floatplane, and village.
USN PB4Y-2 Privateers again mine the waters of the Korean Archipelago.

PHILLIPINES: MacArthur announces that US offensive operations on Luzon, Philippine Islands are complete. It has been 5 months and 19 days since the invasion. Operations against the remaining Japanese troops will continue until the end of the war. Most of this fighting will be left to Filipino units. Mindanao is the only other island of the Phillipines with significant bodies of Japanese capable of organized resistance.
On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers hit troop concentrations in the Kiangan area while supporting ground forces and attack Japanese concentrations and positions between Ipo and Infanta.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s pound installations in the Manggar area while B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit defenses near Balikpapan; the P-38s also skipbomb oil storage and other B-24s hit runways at Tabanio and Oelin. On Celebes Island, B-24s bomb the airfields at Limboeng and Langoan.
During the night, the bombardment flotilla for the Balikpapen, Borneo invasion is attacked by five to seven land-based Japanese torpedo bombers but they score no hits and three aircraft are shot down.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 7 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb the town of Changsha, a troop concentration and supply area, and blast truck convoys and ammunition trains in the Yoyang area; 28 P-51s hit a communications center S of Puchou, knock out bridges near Kiehsiu and Neikiuhsien, bomb gun emplacements and defensive positions SE of Hsihsiakou, and attack railroad traffic and damage a road bridge in the Suchow and Yoyang areas.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The detachment of the 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, operating from Kunming, China with P-61s, returns to base at Dinjan, India.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Guam Island bomb fuel storage on Marcus Island.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s strike a butanol plant at Keishu, Formosa. Unit moves: HQ 35th FG from Clark Field to Okinawa; 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, from Tanauan, Leyte Island to Clark Field, Luzon with C-46s and C-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2010)

June 29th 1945

USA: President Truman approves the invasion plans for the invasion of Japan. These plans provide for landings in southern Kyushu on November 1, 1945 to be followed by landings on Honshu near Tokyo on March 1, 1946. The first landings will utilize troops already in the Pacific Theater. The 2nd landings will include forces transferred from Europe. British and other Allied forces are included.

JAPAN: HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 missions are flown during the night of 29/30 Jun. Mission 238: 32 B-29s drop 209 tons of bombs on the Nippon Oil Company refinery at Kudamatsu, Japan without loss. Mission 239: 25 B-29s mine the W Shimonoseki Strait and waters around Maizuru and Sakata without loss. 34 P-47s from Ie Shima hit airfields at Kanoya and Kushira with rockets and machinegun fire, and attack shipping while returning, claiming 7 small vessels sunk.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Kiangan area and in the Cervantes sector.

NEI: In Borneo, continuing the offensive against Balikpapan, B-24s, B-25s, and fighter- bombers bomb defensive positions and oil installations; other B-24s bomb Ft Brook and Oelin Airfields.

CHINA THEATER (Fourteenth Air Force): In China, 15 B-25s and 4 P-47s knock out a bridge at Chungmow and damage another; 18 P-51s attack troop concentrations, gun emplacements, villages, bridges, and targets of opportunity around Hsihsiakou, Yutze, Anyang, Puchou, and Szeshuiand and knock out a bridge at Szeshui.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (Tenth Air Force): The 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, based at Dinjan, India with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Chengkung, China.

SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA [SWPA, Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb the oil refinery at Shinchiku.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2010)

June 30th 1945

USA: USA: Washington: Truman appoints James F. Byrnes to succeed Edward Stettinius as secretary of state.
The US Navy now has 67,952 ships and craft and 4,031,097 personnel consisting of 3,383,196 sailors; 476,709 Marines; and 171,192 Coastguardsmen.

JAPAN: HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The 509th Composite Group, scheduled to deliver the first atomic bomb attack on Japan, begins combat flight training from Tinian; for most crews, this involves 5 or 6 practice missions such as a navigation training flight to Iwo Jima bombing Rota during the return flight, 2 or more short bombing missions against Rota or Guguan. 1 long bombing mission against Truk Atoll, and 1 against Marcus Island, all run in flights of from 2 to 9 B-29s.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Cervantes sector, N of Baguio and pound gun positions and other targets in the Kiangan area as the Luzon campaign officially ends at 2400 hours local.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s again pound Balikpapan and B-25s pound targets in NE Borneo and cause considerable damage at Tawau and Tandjoengredeb.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater): HQ AAF, China Theater is established by a General Order from HQ, US Forces, China Theater. Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer is appointed Commanding General; subordinate elements are the Tenth and Fourteenth Air Forces, China Air Service Command, and the 8th Reconnaissance Group.
Chungchin falls to Chinese forces, which advance into Indochina.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 2 B-25s attack a bridge at Lohochai, causing little damage; 4 fighter-bombers pound hill positions and hit an artillery emplacement SW of Hsihsiakou; 3 others bomb and strafe an enemy- held temple and a troop area at Likuanchiao.

AAFPOA (Seventh Air Force): 2 Guam Island-based B-24s attack the boat basin on Marcus Island.


SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA: The 39th Fighter Squadron, 35th FG, moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with P-51s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2010)

July 1st 1945

USA: In the U.S., New York State establishes the New York State Commission Against Discrimination to prevent discrimination in employment because of race, creed or natural origin; it was the first such agency in the United States.

JAPAN: For the first time since the Doolittle Raid in April 1942, B-25s attack the Japanese home islands; 33 B-25s, operating in two flights from Okinawa, and escorted by USMC F4U Corsairs, bomb Chiran Airfield on Kyushu Island: two others hit Yaku-shima Island in the Osumi Islands.
HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): During the night of 1/2 Jul, 1 mining and 4 incendiary missions are flown:
Mission 240: 152 B-29s attack the Kure urban area destroying 1.3 square miles, 40% of the city; 2 other B-29s hit alternate targets.
Mission 241: 154 B-29s hit the Kumamato urban area destroying 1.0 square mile, 20% of the city; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 242: 100 B-29s bomb the Ube urban area destroying 0.42 square miles, 23% of the city. Mission 243: 126 B-29s attack the Shimonoseki urban area destroying 0.51 square miles, 36% of the city; 5 other B-29s hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 244: 24 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and the waters at Nanao and Fushiki.
148 Iwo Jima based P-51s are dispatched to hit airfields in the Nagoya area (Kasumigaura, Itami, Hamamatsu, and Nagano); they claim 2-0-0 aircraft in the air and 3-7 on the ground; 2 P-51s are lost.
KOREA: USN PB4Y-2 Privateers based on Okinawa conclude their mining operations off the Korean Archipelago.

PACIFIC: The USN's Task Force 38 sorties from Leyte, Philippine Islands, for the attacks on the Japanese home islands. The eight aircraft carriers and six light aircraft carriers of TF 38 are:
Task Group 38.1
USS Belleau Wood with Light Carrier Air Group Thirty One (CVLG-31)
USS Bennington with Carrier Air Group One (CVG-1)
USS Hancock with CVG-6
USS Lexington with CVG-94
USS San Jacinto with CVLG-49
Task Group 38.3
USS Bataan with CVLG-47)
USS Essex with CVG-83
USS Monterey with CVLG-34
USS Randolph with CVG-16
Task Group 38.4
USS Bon Homme Richard Night Carrier Air Group Ninety One. CAG was Cdr. HM Avery, VF(N)-91 commanded by Lt Cdr A Minvielle. and VT(N)-91 under Lt Cdr RH Smith. USS Cowpens with CVLG-50
USS Independence with CVLG-27
USS Shangri-La with CVG-85
USS Yorktown with CVG-88


NEI: The reinforced 7th Australian Division, General Milford, land at Balikpapan, Borneo. Naval support is from the TF commanded by Admiral Barbey.
Amplifying the above:
USN Task Group 78.2 lands the 7 Australian Division (Reinforced) (less one brigade) at Balikpapaen, Borneo. The landing is proceeded by a 40-minute preinvasion strike by 83 USAAF B-24s and naval gunfire. A B-25 Mitchell lays a last minute smoke screen to conceal the landing craft. Once the troops are ashore, air support is provided by USAAF B-25s and P-38s and carrier-based aircraft of Task Group 78.4 consisting of the escort aircraft carriers USS Block Island with Marine Carrier Air Group One, USS Gilbert Islands with MCVG-2 and USS Suwanee with Escort Carrier Air Group Forty. This is the last major amphibious operation of World War II. 
In Borneo, B-24s pound defenses at Balikpapan as Australian forces make amphibious landings; and B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s hit airfields at Oelin, Tabanio, and Trombol, and bomb the Tawau area. B-24s hit Limboeng Airfield and Mandai Airfield.

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers hit troops and gun positions in the Kayan-Tadian area on Luzon, Philippine Islands.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s from Guam Island, Mariana Islands, bomb the building concentration on Marcus Island in the N Pacific. 33 B-25s, operating in two flights from Okinawa bomb Chiran Airfield. 2 others hit Yaku-shima Island in the Osumi Islands. During Jul, HQ VII Bomber Command moves from Saipan Island, Mariana Island to Okinawa. The 9th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh AF, moves from Saipan Island to Guam Island with C-47s.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, a few B-25s bomb a bridge and ferry terminal at Chungmow and near Kaifeng and 4 escorting P-47s strafe Kaifeng Airfield and locomotives in the area; 4 other P-47s bomb the railroad yards at Yuhsiang and 4 P-51s knock out a bridge E of Kiehsiu; on this date Chinese forces capture Liuchow.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2010)

July 2nd 1945

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb defenses in the Balikpapan area, P-38s support Australian forces as they complete the capture of Balikpapan and its oil installations and B-25s hit the Bintula personnel area.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, fighter-bombers hit resistance pockets near Kiangan and supply areas in the Cervantes sector.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Guam Island attack a radar installation on Marcus Island. Unit moves to Okinawa: HQ 11th BG and 26th, 98th and 431st Bombardment Squadrons from Guam with B-24s; HQ 319th BG and 437th, 439th and 440th Bombardment Squadrons to Kadena from the US with A-26s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 245: During the night of 2/3 Jul, 39 B-29s bomb an oil refinery at Minoshima; 1 other hits alternate targets.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 28 P-51s hit rail, river, and road traffic, bridge, and buildings around Hengyang, Hankow, and Yoyang, attack a bivouac area and HQ E of Changsha, and bomb a troop concentration and buildings at Yangan. The fighter-bombers pound HQ, buildings, a fortified compound, barracks, general targets of opportunity around Tartin, and a troop concentration near Sichuan.

FORMOSA: B-24s pound Toyohara Airfield on Formosa.

UK: London: Admiral Mountbatten is ordered to launch Operation Zipper, the liberation of Malaya in August.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2010)

July 3rd 1945 43,864

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers hit resistance areas in the Mankayan and Kiangan sectors.

NEI: Sepinggan airfield on Borneo falls to the 7th Australian Division. On Celebes Island, B-24s bomb runways at Mandai Airifled and Limboeng airfields. In Borneo, B-24s pound Batu Kawa airstrip SE of Kuching and defensive positions near Balikpapan in support of the Australian drive inland.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 2 B-24s from Guam Island attack water storage buildings 
on Marcus. 36 B-25s from Okinawa, attacking in two flights, hit Chiran Airfield. The 438th Bombardment Squadron, 319th BG, arrives at Kadena, Okinawa from the US with A-26s.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 509 B-29s participate in 1 mining and 4 incendiary missions during the night of 3/4 Jul; 3 B-29s are lost:
Mission 246: 26 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters at Funakawa and Maizuru during the predawn hours of the 4th; 2 other B-29s mine alternate targets.
Mission 247: 116 B-29s attack the Takamatsu urban area destroying 1.4 sq mi, 78% of the city; 3 other hit alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost.
Mission 248: 125 B-29s hit the Kochi urban area destroying 0.92 sq mi, 48% of the city; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 249: 106 B-29s attack Himeji urban area destroying 1.216 sq mi, 63.3% of the city.
Mission 250: 129 B-29s hit the Tokushima urban area destroying 1.7 sq mi, 74% of the city; 2 B-29s attack alternate targets.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 3 B-25s knock out a bridge near Suicheng while 2 P-47 escorts hit nearby AA positions; 70+ P-51s and P-47s continue to disrupt the Japanese withdrawal, attacking transport, supply, and communications targets, troops, bridges and Japanese-held points; the targets are near Hengyang, Paoching, Kueiyangshih, Changsha, Kweilin, Lingling, Kukong, Hankow, Siangtan, Isuho, Chiuchiang, Fahsien, Tanchuk, Lohochai, and the Luichow Peninsula. The fighter bombers also hit shipping, a cement plant, an airfield, and barracks area near Haiphong, French Indochina.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): The air echelon of the XX Bomber Command, including Brigadier General Joseph Smith, Commanding General, sets sails from India for Okinawa; the rest of the command sails in 2 lots, on 12 Jul and 4 Aug, leaving only a few small detachments in the India-Burma area. [The 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy) earlier sailed to the Marianas on 27 Feb]. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Fifth AF fighters fly their first mission over Japan, P-51s destroying floatplanes in the Fukuoka harbor area on Kyushu. The 868th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), Thirteenth AF, moves from Morotai Island to Leyte Island with B-24s (the squadron specializes in low-level night attacks and pathfinder missions).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2010)

July 4th 1945

NEI: On Borneo, B-24s again pound defenses near Balikpapan and B-25s bomb Sibuti. On Celebes Island, B-24s pound the Donggala seaplane base and runways at Boeloedowang and Limboeng Airfields.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Cagayan Valley and others attack Batan Island.

JAPAN: [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-51s fly a massive sweep along the W coast of Kyushu Island, Japan.
General Spaatz will command the US Strategic Air Force against Japan. General Carl A. Spaatz is selected to command the US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF) when it is activated in mid-July.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): To celebrate the 4th of July, 8 B-24s radar-bomb the Kataoka naval base on Shimushu with napalm.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 3 B-24s from Guam Island attack AA installations on the SW corner of Marcus.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 159 Iwo Jima based P-51s attack the Yokosuka naval base, and airfields in the Tokyo area (Imba, Tsukuba, and Kasumigaura); they claim 9-25 aircraft on the ground; 1 P-51 is lost.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) A group of officers arrives at Chungking Airfield to organize HQ, AAF China Theater.

Fourteenth Air Force: 30 P-51s and P-38s over French Indochina and S and E China attack docks and shipping at Haiphong, Red River shipping between Hanoi and Hung Yen, French Indochina, small craft between Mon Cay, French Indochina and Pakhoi, China, between Hongay and Pai-lung Wei Cape, and between Pai-lung Wei Cape and Umpo, China; the fighter-bombers also hit road traffic on the Luichow Peninsula and sampans E of Tanchuk, China.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2010)

July 5th 1945

PACIFIC: General Douglas MacArthur declares that the Philippine Islands have been completely liberated.

UK: Today is election day in Britain. The results of this first postwar election will not be available until July 26 so that the votes of soldiers overseas may be counted.

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers fly nearly 100 sorties in support of ground forces in the Kiangan area on Luzon.

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s bomb Manggar and Riko and Australian troops cross Balikpapan Bay and land on the W shore.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 46 B-24s and 24 B-25s all from Okinawa bomb Omura Airfield and 2 towns in the Omura-Nagasaki area, Japan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 100 P-51s, based on Iwo Jima, strike airfields in the Tokyo area (Ibaraki, Yatabe, Yawatasaki Cape, and Maruta); they claim 5-11 aircraft on the ground.

Fourteenth Air Force: 8 B-25s sink several sampans and junks at Haiphong, French Indochina and damage several larger vessels. 2 B-25s and 2 P-47s knock out a bridge S of Chumatien, China. 37 P-51s over French Indochina and S and E China blast shipping in the Hongay and Haiphong, French Indochina area, and in China, pound docks and small vessels at Chikhom, knock out a bridge at Chumatien, blast a barracks area at Anyang, and hit river and rail traffic around Tanchuk and Chenghsien.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Toshien, Takao, Toyohara and the nearby Kamioka supply area, and Taihoku Airfield. P-51s sweeping Kyushu Island, Japan strafe targets of opportunity and down several aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2010)

July 6th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers continue to support ground forces N of Kiangan and bomb the town of Mankayan.

NEI: B-24s over Borneo bomb Bandjermasin warehouses, Tandjoengredeb buildings, Samarinda shipyards, and the Balikpapan and Manggar areas.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Taking off during the late evening hours of 6 Jul, 517 B-29s make four incendiary and 1 HE attacks between 0700 and 0800 hours local on 7 Jul; 1 B-29 is lost: Mission 251: 124 B-29s attack the Chiba urban area destroying 0.86 sq miles, 43.4% of the city; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target.
Mission 252: 123 B-29s hit the Akashi urban area destroying 0.81 sq miles, 57.0% of the city; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target.
Mission 253: 133 B-29s attack the Shimizu urban area destroying 0.71 sq miles, 50% of the city; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 254: 131 B-29s hit the Kofu urban area destroying 1.3 sq miles, 65% of the city; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target.
Mission 255: 59 B-29s drop 500-pound bombs on the Maruzen Oil Refinery at Wakayama; 1 other hits an alternate target. 110 Iwo Jima-based P-51s attack airfields in the Tokyo area (Kumagaya, Yamagata, and Chiba); they claim 1-0-0 aircraft in the air and 6-25 on the ground; 1 P-51 is lost.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Lieutenant General George E Stratemeyer officially assumes command as Commanding General AAF China Theater; he will arrive in China several days later.

Fourteenth Air Force: 98 P-51s and P-38s over French Indochina and S and E China continue to disrupt the Japanese retreat and hit transport and supply targets; rail, road, and river traffic, coastal shipping, bridges, troops, Japanese-held areas, and general targets of opportunity are blasted at many locations chiefly around Kweilin, Kukong, and Yangso, China, and Haiphong, and Hanoi, French Indochina.
On this date Major General Claire L Chennault, Commanding General Fourteenth AF, requests permission to retire, which is soon granted.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: In Formosa, B-24s bomb Heito, Ryutan, and Taien Airfields and A-26s pound the Taito railroad yards. Okinawa-based P-51s hit transportation targets in the Kagoshima Bay area of Japan.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2010)

July 7th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, B-25s and fighter-bombers strike at remnants of the Japanese army in the Laguna de Bay and Marikina areas and fighter-bombers also hit areas of resistance near Kiangan, Penablanca, and Mankayan.

NEI: B-24s, B-25s, and P-38s support Australian ground forces in the area near Balikpapan, Borneo.

USA: U.S. President Harry S. Truman, Secretary of State James F. Byrnes and Fleet Admiral William D. Leahy depart the U.S. in the heavy cruiser USS Augusta for Antwerp, Belgium. This is the first leg of their journey to the Potsdam Conference with British and Russian leaders.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 100+ P-51s dispatched from Iwo Jima to hit airfields in the Tokyo area abort due to bad weather. HQ XX Bomber Command arrives at Sakugawa, Okinawa from India; HQ 414th Fighter Group and 413th, 437th, and 456th Fighter Squadrons arrive at North Field, from the US with P-47s (first mission is 13 Jul).

Fourteenth Air Force: 80+ P-51s and P-38s over French Indochina and S and E China continue to disrupt the Japanese withdrawal, pounding numerous communications and transport targets and general targets of opportunity particularly in the Yangso, Kweilin, and Fenstun areas.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Matsuyama and Taihoku Airfields in force.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2010)

July 8th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s and P-51s supporting ground operations hit supply and personnel areas near Kiangan and Penablanca.

NEI: On Borneo, B-24s and B-25s, supporting Australian forces, hit the Balikpapan area defensive positions, Samarinda shipyards, various targets along the Samarinda road, and warehouses at Tandjung. B-24s [including some of the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF)] bomb warehouses at Donggala on Celebes Island.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 2 fighter groups (100+) P-51s from Iwo Jima pound airfields and other targets at Hyakuri, Chofu, Tokorozawa, and Yachimata, Japan; 5 aircraft are claimed downed and at least 25 destroyed on the ground; 8 P-51s are lost.

Fourteenth Air Force: 6 B-25s and 4 P-47s severely damage a bridge N of Sinsiang and hit nearby trains. 60+ P-38s, P-47s, and P-51s pound river shipping, rail traffic, supplies, and troops at Haiphong, Do Son, and Tourane, French Indochina and at numerous locations in S and E China.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Shinchiku Airfield, B-25s start fires at the Getsubi alcohol plant and on Koto Island, and P-38s attack oil production area at Gyuni Kuki. The 69th and 311th Fighter Squadrons, 58th FG, move from Porac to Okinawa with P-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2010)

July 9th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s and P-51s fly ground support in the Iguig area of the Cagayan River Valley and hit Sabangan.

NEI: On Borneo, B-24s and P-38s supporting Australian forces, hit Japanese forces in areas near Balikpapan, Manggar, and Sepinggang; (Australian and Dutch forces complete the encirclement of Balikpapan Bay); other B-24s hit the Samarinda shipyards; and B-25s in support of operations in the Brunei Bay area bomb a Japanese-occupied area E of Beaufort.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): 43 B-24s from Okinawa bomb Omura Airfield, Kyushu, Japan (1 other bombs the airfield on Kikaiga-shima, Amami Islands, Ryukyu Islands) and 50+ Okinawa-based B-25s hit Tokuno Airfield on Tokuno Shima, Amami. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): During the night of 9/10 Jul, 1 mining, 1 bombing and 4 incendiary missions are flown against Japan; 3 B-29s are lost:
Mission 256: 29 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and the waters at Niigata and Nanao; 1 other mines other targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 257: 123 B-29s attack the Senai urban area destroying 1.22 sq mi, 27% of the city area; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target; 1 B-29 is lost. 
Mission 258: 115 B-29s attack the Sakai urban area destroying 1.02 sq mi, 44% of the city area; 3 other B-29s hit alternate targets.
Mission 259: 108 B-29s hit the Wakayama urban area destroying 2.1 sq mi, 52.5% of the city area.
Mission 260: 129 B-29s attack Gifu urban area destroying 1.93 sq mi, 74% of the city area; 1 B-29 is lost. 
Mission 261: 61 B-29s attack the Utsube Oil Refinery at Yokkaichi with poor results; 1 hits an alternate target.
102 Iwo Jima based P-51s hit airfields at Itami, Hamamatsu, Aichi, and Washinomiya, claiming 1-0-0 aircraft in the air and 15-5 on the ground; 3 P-51s are lost.

Tenth Air Force: The 20th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 8th Reconnaissance Group, moves from Nagaghuli to Dergaon, India with F-6s.

Fourteenth Air Force: 5 B-25s knock out 2 bridges in the Sinantien area; 14 P-51s and P-38s knock out bridges near Hengyang and Sinshih, damage a bridge near Chihsien, and attack shipping and railroad targets of opportunity around Hankow, Lukou, and Sinshih, China, and Dong Hoi, French Indochina. The detachment of the 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Liangshan returns to base at Hsinching with C-47s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Nearly 50 P-51s are weathered out of a Kyushu, Japan sweep from Okinawa. On Formosa, B-24s bomb Okaseki, Toyohara, and Takao Airfields and A-26s attack Karenko. Unit moves: HQ 348th FG and 340th Fighter Squadron from Floridablanca to Ie Shima with P-51s; ground echelon of 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Okinawa (air echelon is at Clark Field, Luzon with F-5s); 310th Fighter Squadron, 58th FG, from Porac to Okinawa with P-47s; 418th Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command [attached to 308th Bombardment Wing (Heavy)] from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Okinawa with P-61s.


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 9, 2010)

didn't realize dutch had land forces fighting late in the war. will have to do some research on that, or can any of our dutch friends fill me in?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2010)

Bernhart said:


> didn't realize dutch had land forces fighting late in the war. will have to do some research on that, or can any of our dutch friends fill me in?



AFAIK a single Dutch rifle company took part in the Balikpapan invasion, and don't forget that Dutch airmen had been flying mission's out of Australia and later New Guineafrom 1942 right to the end.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Between the fall of Okinawa and the end of the war, the following locations still had brutal battles on the land.

1) ANZAC forces still fighting in the Solomons and New Guinea
2) Allied (Mostly British and Indian) forces fighting in Burma and China
3) Aussie forces fighting on Borneo
4) US forces in the PI still mopping up.


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 9, 2010)

i knew about the airmen, Ibelieve on european front there was a fighter sqadron and a bomber one. Where the dutch east indian soldiers ones who made it to Australia, or liberated from Holland? 2 of my uncles fought in the idependence war after, and I have seen records that show them in a Dutch army regiment that was attached to the Canadian army in march 45, Makes me wonder if they might have been part of the east indian one too? Can't ask them as they are both gone now and they really didn't discuss thier army exploits alot.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wildcat, I suspect that most of the Dutch infantryman that had been stationed in the NEI prior to the war, were either dead or captured. Not many would have been around in the summer of 1945.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2010)

G'day Sys, I just came across this link which should answer some questions - 400 years Netherlands-Australia: Allies: Operations: The Royal Netherlands Indies Army. I was aware of the Dutch participation at Balikpapan, but had totally forgotten about the guys attached to the Merauke forces.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's another link that may be of interest to you guys - 
Australian War Memorial - Allies in adversity, Australia and the Dutch in the Pacific War


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2010)

July 10th 1945

JAPAN: In Japan, the USN's Task Force 38, consisting of eight aircraft carriers and six light aircraft carriers under Vice Admiral John S. McCain, launches carrier-based aircraft to attack airfields around Tokyo. Fighter-bombers locate and destroy an estimated 100 degassed aircraft dispersed at sites no closer than 10 miles from any airfield. (The Japanese have decided to hoard their aircraft preparing for the Allied invasion which they believe will occur in October 1945.)

Passing through frontal weather during the night and preceded by a submarine sweep on the look out for enemy picket boats and with air barriers formed by patrol aircraft to prevent snooping, Task Force 38 arrived undetected at a point 140 miles SE of Honshu at 0400 on 10th July. As anticipated, the weather cleared sufficiently to allow strikes to be launched. The primary targets for the day's strikes were airfields and aircraft mainly in the Tokyo area, but extending from Koriyama in the north to Hamamatsu in the southwest. No airborne opposition was met. Only 13 airborne aircraft were seen, all of which avoided contact. Around the Task Force, only 3 enemy aircraft were sighted, 2 of which were shot down by the CAP and the 3rd was chased away before making contact.
The air defense of the Task Force was organized to counteract any possible suicide attacks. The method was similar to those used off Okinawa except that sufficient destroyers were available to establish 3 destroyer picket stations - 2 "Tomcat" stations consisting of one division of destroyers each, placed on bearing clear of the probable approach path of enemy aircraft and a further destroyer division called "Watchdog" on the mean = of the target bearing line - all 40 to 50 miles from the Task Force Guide. All aircraft returned to the Task Force via the Tomcat positions (one DD in each division being fitted with YE or YG homing beacons) and were inspected visually before being allowed to proceed towards the approach sector to the Task Force. The Watchdog was primarily a fighter direction base, one of whose destroyers was one the long hull 2200 ton class DDs fitted with SP radar which allowed accurate height finding on aircraft at much longer ranges from the Task Force. E
ach Task Group maintained a CAP of 32 fighters, 24 of them at various heights over the Task Group and 8 fighters over either the Tomcats or the Watchdog.
Pilots returned with reports that few aircraft could be seen on the ground and that those that were seen were mainly well dispersed and camouflaged. Photographs of airfields were available within 2 hours after the camera planes landed, showing that large numbers of aircraft were present, but most of them ingeniously dispersed in fields woods and villages, some of them as much as 3 miles from their parent field. A total of 1500 aircraft were counted on photographs of 61 airfields. Altogether, 69 airfields were attacked; 109 aircraft were destroyed on the ground and 231 damaged. Air facilities and industrial targets were also attacked. 1303 strike sorties were flown and 425 CAP. 450 tons of bombs and 1648 HVAR were expended on strikes. Combat losses in aircraft were 7 VF/VBF and 6 VT. Operational losses were 4 VF and 2 VT. There were no VB losses. Crew losses were 4 VF/VBF pilots, 3 VT pilots, and 6 VT crewmen.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s and P-51s support ground action in the N Cagayan Valley and hit enemy pockets E of Manila.

NEI: B-24s hit the town of Muarakaman and airfield at Tabanio, Borneo while P-38s strafe numerous targets of opportunity in SE Borneo. B-24s bomb the warehouse area at Donggala on Celebes Island.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s fly a search down the W coasts of Paramushiru and Shimushu and then radar-bomb Minami Zaki on Shimushu. 1 B-24 flies a radar-ferret mission over the N Kurile Islands.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): During the night of 10/11 Jul, 1 B-24 from Okinawa bombs Karasehara Airfield, Japan; 43 other Okinawa-based B-24s bomb Wan and Sateku Airfields on Kikaiga-shima, Amami Islands; 50+ B-25s bomb Wan Airfield and Saha-Saki on Nakano Shima, Ryukyu Islands, and Kurume, Kyushu, Japan.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): 102 P-51s, based on Iwo Jima attack Hashin, Nishinomiya, Sano, and Tokushima, Japan mostly hitting airfields; 3 P-51s are lost.

Fourteenth Air Force: 14 B-25s bomb the town of Dong Anh and the railroad shops at Phu Lang Thuong, French Indochina, and truck convoys moving through the Siang Chiang Valley, China. In China, 22 P-51s and P-38s bomb warehouses at Wuchang, hit railroad targets of opportunity near Yoyang, strafe 3 railroad stations N of Chuanhsien, bomb buildings N of Kanchou, knock out a bridge approach S of Chuting, damage a bridge near Hengyang, and hit targets of opportunity at Weichow Island, Laohokow, China, and Tourane, French Indochina. The 71st Liaison Squadron, Fourteenth AF, begins a movement from Piardoba, India to Kunming, China with UC-64s, L-1s, L-4s and L-5s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On Formosa, B-24s bomb Tainan Airfield, destroying several planes, and bomb warehouses at Takao. Bad weather again prevents fighter sweep from Okinawa over Kyushu, Japan. HQ 58th FG moves from Porac to Okinawa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2010)

July 11th 1945

USA: In the U.S., Admiral H. Kent Hewitt concludes his "investigation of facts pertinent to the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor." The report, consisting of 1,342 pages, is forwarded to the Secretary of the Navy. Admiral Kimmel is still faulted for the attack.

NEI: B-25s and P-38s pound highway targets in the Balikpapan area.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s and fighter-bombers pound troop concentrations and defenses in the Cagayan Valley on Luzon Island and B-24s pound troop concentrations on Negros Island

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s radar-bomb Kataoka on Shimushu and 4 B-25s fly a shipping sweep and bomb a Otomae Wan fishery, scoring hits among the buildings.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA: During the night of 11/12 Jul, 2 B-24s from Okinawa attack Byu and Miyazaki Airfields, Kyushu, Japan. P-51s sweep Kyushu, Japan. B-24s bomb Shinchiku Airfield.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 262: During the night of 11/12 Jul, 25 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters at Miyazu, Maizuru, Obama Island and, in the first B-29 operation to Korea, 2 mine Pusan and Najin.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 25 P-51s and P-40s attack bridges, troops, gun positions, rail traffic, rivercraft, coastal shipping, and various scattered targets at or near Nanchang, Kweiyi, Puchi, Tanchuk, and the Luichow Peninsula.

ZONE OF INTERIOR (Second Air Force): The 4th Reconnaissance Squadron (Long Range, Photographic), 311th Photographic Wing (attached to 6th Reconnaissance Group), moves from Hollandia, New Guinea to Tacloban, Leyte with F-7s (the squadron is mapping areas of the SW and W Pacific).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2010)

July 12th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers hit pillboxes E of Iguig, attack concentrations in the Bontoc-Kiangan area, and support ground forces E of Manila (the town of Kiangan falls to the 6th Infantry Division, but resistance in the area continues). B-24s over Negros Island in support of ground forces bomb a concentration NE of Mount Mandalagan.

NEI: B-24s destroy a barrack area at Tandjung, Borneo and others hit warehouses at Donggala, Celebes Island. Australian troops invade near Andus, Borneo.

JAPAN: Japanese Emperor Hirohito directs Prince Konoye to head a mission to the USSR for peace negotiations.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-25s on a shipping sweep bomb and strafe a freighter; 1 B-25 is lost killing the crew.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): HQ Seventh AF on Okinawa is declared open by a General Order on this date. 47 B-24s from Okinawa, failing to bomb the primary target, Tsuiki, Japan because of clouds, attack the airfield on Kikaiga-shima, Amami Islands. 2 Okinawa-based B-24s bomb Byu and Miyazaki Airfields, Kyushu during the night. 50+ B-25s bomb Kanoya Airfield and the town of Aburatsu on Kyushu and Tokuno airfield on Tokuno Shima, Amami Islands. Chiran Airfield is pounded by 70 B-25s and A-26s (this is the first strike against Japan by Seventh AF A-26s); 2 more A-26s hit the Ibusuki seaplane station.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): During the night of 12/13 Jul, 1 bombing and 4 incendiary missions are flown; 3 B-29s are lost.
Mission 263: 115 B-29s attack the Utsunomiya urban area destroying 0.94 sq mi, 34.2% of the city; 5 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 264: 123 B-29s hit the Ichinomiya urban area destroying 0.01 sq mi, 0.8% of the city area; 2 others hit alternate targets. Mission 265: 92 B-29s attack the Tsuruga urban area destroying 0.77 sq mi (2 sq km), 68% of the city; 2 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 266: 123 B-29s hit the Uwajima urban area destroying 0.14 sq mi,14% of the city; 1 other hits an alternate target.
Mission 267: 53 B-29s attack the Kawasaki Petroleum Center destroying about 25% of the target; 2 B-29s are lost, 1 between Guam and Tinian.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 3 B-25s blast supply convoys moving through the Siang Chiang Valley; 43 P-51s and P-38s attack bridges, rivercraft, barracks road traffic, and coastal shipping around Changsha, Hsinching, the Luichow Peninsula and Nanchang and in French Indochina, Hamrong, the Tonkin area, and Cao Bang. 2 bridges are knocked out and others damaged, airfields are strafed at Vinh, French Indochina and Kiungshan, China.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: P-51s sweep Kyushu, Japan. B-24s bomb Canton, China. On Formosa, B-24s bomb Toshien while A-26s hit numerous targets at Tamazato and P-51s hit targets along the W coast. The 341st, 342d and 460th Fighter Squadrons, 348th FG, move from Floridablanca to Ie Shima with P-51s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2010)

July 13th 1945

PACIFIC: Italy declares war on Japan.

ALEUTIONS: In the Aleutian Islands, the USN's Task Force 93 under Rear Admiral John H. Brown, Jr., composed of the light cruisers USS Concord and USS Richmond and five destroyers, commences an antishipping sweep off the Kurile Islands.

PHILLIPINES: B-24s bomb concentrations NE of Mount Mandalagan on Negros Island. On Luzon, B-25s and fighter-bombers hit the Kiangan area, attack Japanese pockets E of Iguig and N of Tuguegarao, pound pillboxes, ammunition dumps, and vehicles in the Cervantes sector, and blast hostile areas near Siniloan, NE of Laguna de Bay.
In the Philippines, the USN's Task Force 95 under Rear Admiral Francis S. Low, composed of the large cruiser USS Alaska and USS Guam, four light cruisers and nine destroyers, sorties from Leyte Gulf to conduct an antishipping sweep in the East China Sea.

NEI: P-38s attack gun entrenchments in the Miri area of Borneo. P-38s on a sweep over SW Celebes Island hit vehicles and communications targets. 

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): Mission 268: During the night of 13/14 Jul, 30 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters at Fukuoka, and ports at Seishin, Masan, and Reisui.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 14 B-25s and 12 P-51s attack bridges, railroad yards, AA guns, and targets of opportunity at Anyang and Puchi, China, and Do Cam, French Indochina. 33 P-51s and P-38s attack river shipping, buildings, road traffic, rail targets, and general targets of opportunity around Trung Khanh Phu, Tonkin, the Delta area, Cao Bang and Thanh Hoa, French Indochina and Wangypan, the Luichow Peninsula, Pinglo, Changsha, and Wuchou, China. The 449th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, moves from Chengkung to Mengtsz, China with P-38s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-24s bomb storage areas at Canton, China. On Formosa, B-24s bomb boatyards and buildings at Suo while A-26s hit the Karenko railroad yards.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2010)

July 14th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Mankayan and Kiangan areas and hit enemy positions in the Ipo-Infanta sector. B-24s support ground forces on Negros Island, bombing the area NE of Mount Mandalagan.

JAPAN: In Japan, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 against airfields in northern Honshu and Hokkaido are cancelled after 1300 hours due to poor visibility. The earlier strikes hit shipping, rail lines and ground installations in those areas. 
Japanese aircraft losses are: 1 A/C shot down; 1 damaged in air combat; 24 a/c destroyed on the ground; 62 a/c damaged on the ground. 
Japanese shipping losses are: 
Sunk: 1 Escort Destroyer, 3 Corvettes, 1 Submarine Chaser, 1 Minesweeper, 4 Auxiliary Minesweepers, 5 Guaddboats, 1 Gunboat, 1 Transport, 1 Army Vessel, 12 Merchant Cargo Vessels, 7 Train Ferries, and 8 luggers.
Damaged: 1 Destroyer, 2 Corvettes, 1 Frigate, 2 Submarne Chasers, 1 Ausiliary Submarine Chaser, 2 Ausiliary Minesweepers, 1 Guardboat, 3 Army Vessels, 3 Train Ferries, 15 Merchant Cargo Vessels, 2 Merchant ankers, 1 Dredger, and 2 luggers.
US A/C losses: Combat: VF/VBF - 6; VT = 4; VB=6; Total = 16
Operational: VF/VBF = 6; VT = 2; VB = 3; Total = 11; Aircrew: VF/VBF = 4 Pilots, VT = 2 Pilots 4 Crew; VB = 4 Pilots, 4 Crew.
The USN's Task Unit 34.8.1 under Rear Admiral John F. Shafroth, composed of three battleships, two heavy cruisers and nine destroyers, bombard Kamaishi on the Home Island of Honshu. This is the first naval bombardment of the Japanese home islands.

NEI: On Celebes Island, B-24s bomb airstrips at Boeloedowang, Limboeng, Mapanget, and Tanamon and Japanese HQ at Sindjai.

AAF PACIFIC OCEAN AREA (Seventh Air Force): HQ Seventh AF moves from Saipan Island to Okinawa and is reassigned from AAF Pacific Ocean Area and overall operational control by the US Navy to FEAF. Seventh AF units in the Ryukyu Islands, operating under Tactical AF, Ryukyus (Tenth Army Tactical AF) since Apr 45 when the first element of the Seventh AF arrived, are now under operational control of HQ Seventh AF. The move from Saipan takes place between 18 Jun and 28 Jul.

HQ AAF (Twentieth Air Force): P-51s from Iwo Jima sent on a strike against Meiji and Kagamigahara in the Nagoya, Japan area abort because of weather.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 25 P-51s and P-38s bomb or strafe ammunition and supply dumps, river, road, and rail traffic, and coastal shipping around Laohokow, Tinpak, Koyiu and Yutze, China and Hung Yen, Bac Ninh, Hongay, Mon Cay and Vinh, French Indochina. On Formosa, A-26s hit the Taiharo refinery and warehouse area and P-51s over the W coast blast railroad targets. P-47s sweep the N China coast and attack coastal cargo vessels NW of Tinghai.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On this date HQ Seventh AF officially joins the Fifth and Thirteenth AFs as part of FEAF. The air echelon of the 25th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with F-5s (ground echelon arrived on Okinawa on 9 Jul).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2010)

July 15th 1945

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s and P-51s support ground forces in the N Cayagan Valley, in the Kiangan sector, and in the Cervantes area and B-25s and P-51s bomb defensive positions in the Infanta sector.

JAPAN: 
1. The USN's Task Unit 34.8.2 under Rear Admiral Oscar C. Badger and composed of three battleships, two light cruisers and eight destroyers bombards steel and iron works at Muroran on the south coast of Hokkaido.
2. Carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 attack IJN and merchant vessels off Honshu sinking 12 vessels and damaging 12 others.
3. 104 Iwo Jima-based P-51s of the XXI Bomber Command attack airfields and other tactical targets at Meiji, Kagamigahara, Kowa, Akenogahara, Nagoya, and Suzuko, claiming 13-4-20 aircraft in the air and on the ground; three P-51s are lost.
4. 58 Far East Air Forces B-24s hit airfields at Tomitaka and Usa. 25 B-24s pound Kikaiga-shima, Amami Islands, Miranoura on Yaku-shima, Osumi Islands, and an airfield on Tamega Island.
5. During the night of 15/16 July, the USAAF's XXI Bomber Command flies a mining and a bombing mission are flown without loss.
a. Mission 269: 26 B-29 Superfortresses mine waters at Naoetsu and Niigata, and Najin, Pusan, and Wonsan, Korea; one other mines an alternate target.
b. Mission 270: 59 B-29s bomb the Nippon Oil Company at Kudamatsu and the facility is almost completely destroyed; three others hit alternate targets.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Twentieth Air Force): During the night of 15/16 Jul, 1 mining and 1 bombing mission are flown without loss. Mission 269: 26 B-29s mine waters at Naoetsu and Niigata, Japan and Najin, Pusan, and Wonsan, Korea; 1 other mines an alternate target. Mission 270: 59 B-29s bomb the Nippon Oil Company at Kudamatsu and the facility is almost completely destroyed; 3 others hit alternate targets. 104 Iwo Jima based P-51s attack airfields and other tactical targets at Meiji, Kagamigahara, Kowa, Akenogahara, Nagoya, and Suzuko, Japan claiming 13-4-20 aircraft in the air and on the ground; 3 P-51s are lost.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 3 B-25s blast truck convoys moving through the Siang Chiang Valley of China. 39 P-51s and P-47s attack rivercraft, troops, coastal shipping, bridges, railroad yards, gun positions, trains, and other targets around the Luichow Peninsula, Anyang, Yutze, Sinsiang, Fentingtukou, Paoching, Tanchuk and Kweiyi, China, and Pac Muong and Haiphong, French Indochina. B-24s bomb an arms plant at Canton, China. On Formosa, P-51s sweep the W coast, blasting a warehouse and other buildings S of Takao and targets of opportunity on Hoko Island.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 65th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Morotai to Dulag with C-46s and C-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2010)

July 16th 1945

RUSSIA: Soviet, U.K. and U.S. leaders meet at Potsdam, Germany, to discuss the war with Japan and post-war issues.

USA - At 5:29:45 a.m. Mountain War Time on July 16, 1945 the first Atomic Bomb was exploded at the 'Trinity Site', New Mexico, USA.
"Fat Boy", the experimental plutonium bomb, explodes at 0530 hours local in the first U.S. test of an atomic bomb. The mushroom-shaped cloud rose to a height of 41,000 feet above the New Mexico desert at Alamogordo Air Base. All life in a 1 mile radius had ceased to exist. The bomb was called the "Gadget" and the experiment was called Trinity from a poem by John Donne. The test, conducted in a part of the desert called Jornada del Muerto (Dead Man's Trail), measured the equivalent of 18,600 tons of TNT.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s fly a negative shipping search mission to Shimushiru Island. 4 B-25s on an enemy shipping sweep deck-level bomb and strafe an enemy freighter; 3 of the bombers then bomb and strafe Torishima Retto, the secondary target.

CENTRAL PACIFIC (Twentieth Air Force): HQ Twentieth AF is officially moved from Washington, DC to Harmon Field, Guam Island; HQ XX Bomber Command is inactivated, effective 18 Jul, and HQ and HQ Squadron XXI Bomber Command is redesignated HQ Squadron, Twentieth AF; thus the Bomber Commands are brought to an end as actual establishments and their wings pass to direct control of HQ Twentieth AF of which Major General Curtis Emerson LeMay takes command on this date. During the night of 16/17 Jul, 469 B-29s fly 4 incendiary raids against Japanese cities without loss.
Mission 271: 119 B-29s attack the Namazu urban area destroying 1.4 sq mi, 89.5% of the city.
Mission 272: 124 B-29s hit the Oita urban area destroying 0.555 sq mi, 25.2% of the city.
Mission 273: 94 B-29s attack the Kuwana urban area destroying 0.63 sq mi, 77% of the city; 2 other B-29s hit alternate targets.
Mission 274: 129 B-29s hit the Hiratsuka urban area destroying 1.04 sq mi, 44.2% of the city; 1 other hits an alternate target. During the day, 5 P-47s hit Yanagawa and 96 Iwo Jima based P-51s hit targets (mainly airfields) at Kameyama, Kiyosu, Komaki, Okazaki, Suzuko, and Akenogahara; 22 air victories are claimed; 1 P-51 is lost. HQ 21st Fighter Group moves from Central Field to South Field on Iwo Jima.

PACIFIC: The Royal Navy's Task Force 37 under Vice Admiral Henry B. Rawlings, RN, and composed of a battleship, four aircraft carriers (HMS Formidable, HMS Indefatigable, HMS Implacable and HMS Victorious), eight light cruisers and 18 destroyers, joins the USN's Third Fleet. 

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 5 B-25s pound enemy truck convoys moving supplies through the Siang-Chiang Valley and S of Kweilin; 60+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-47s continue to hit river, road, and rail traffic, bridges, troops, supplies, and other targets at many points in French Indochina and S and E China.

INDIA-BURMA THEATER (AAF, India-Burma Theater) Major General Thomas J Hanley, Jr assumes command of AAF, India-Burma Theater.

JAPAN (FEAF): On Kyushu Island, Japan, B-24s, A-26s, B-25s, P-51s and P-47s from Okinawa and Ie Shima pound targets; P-51s hit several E coast targets, concentrating in the Kagoshima Bay area; 27 A-26s, 1 B-24, and 39 P-47s hit the airfield and bridge at Miyazaki; 33 B-24s bomb bridges at Nobeoka; 36 B-25s, a B-24 and an A-26 pound Sadohara bridge; 6 B-24s bomb harbor and town of Aburatsu; and 5 P-47s hit Yanagawa.
FORMOSA (FEAF): On Formosa, P-51s on a sweep attack communications targets, hitting a railroad station and a locomotive shed at Byoritsu and scoring a direct hit on bridge SW of Koryu.

NEI: B-24s bomb warehouses at Watampone on Celebes Island. On Luzon, P-51s and B-25s support ground forces in the Kiangan-Baguio sector and an area E of Manila.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 64th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Biak to Dulag with C-47s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2010)

July 17th 1945 

RUSSIA: Churchill, Stalin and Truman meet at Potsdam. Under discussion will be plans for dealing with Germany; the war against Japan.

NEI: B-24s bomb Limboeng, Celebes Island barracks and strafe a schooner off SW Celebes. B-25s attack Jesselton Airfield.

JAPAN (FEAF): P-51s over Kyushu and the N Ryukyu Islands attack shipping, severely damaging a 10,000-ton cargo vessel in the harbor on Amami- O-Shima Island and P-47s dive-bomb railroad tunnels NW and SW of Kagoshima, Kyushu.

JAPAN: Carrier-based aircraft of the RN's Task Force 37 and the USN's Task Force 38 attack airfields in the Tokyo area in the morning. Weather forces the cancellation of missions in the afternoon.
The RN battleship HMS King George V and two destroyers are attached to the USN's Task Unit 34.8.2 and the force bombards the Mito-Hitachi area on Honshu.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): The 77th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 28th BG (Composite), flies it's last mission of the war when 4 B-25s make an unsuccessful shipping sweep between Kurabu Zaki and Tomari Zaki; 2 of the B-25s land in the USSR and 11 of the 12 airmen become the last American aircrew interned in the USSR during the war (one airman is KIA). An unsuccessful shipping sweep is flown by 2 B-24s over Shimushiru Island. 

Twentieth Air Force: Mission 275: During the night of 17/18 Jul, 27 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and waters in the Nanao-Fushiki area, at Henashi Cape, Iwase and at Seishin; 1 other B-29 mines an alternate target.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, a single B-25 attacks 3 truck convoys in the Siang Chiang Valley and bombs the area along the river at Hengyang; 70+ P-51s and P-47s continue to disrupt enemy movement in French Indochina and S and E China, attacking bridges, railroad yards, rail, road, and river traffic, airfields, gun positions, and many other targets at various locations, especially around Suichwan, Linfen, and Sinsiang, China.

CHINA (FEAF): In China, nearly 150 B-24s, B-25s, and A-26s pound Chiang Wan Airfield, P-47s attack shipping and warehouses in the Taishan Island area while others hit Tinghai Airfield and B-25s hit Itu Aba Island.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 13th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Espiritu Santo to Dulag with C-47s.

44,326


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2010)

July 18th 1945

JAPAN: carrier-based aircraft of the RN's Task Group 37.2 and the USN's Task Force 38 attack Yokosuka Naval Base and airfields in the Tokyo area; eight ships are sunk and several damaged including the battleship Nagato.
USN Task Group 35.4 composed of four light cruisers and escorting destroyers, bombard Japanese radar sites on Honshu.

WAKE ISLAND: Carrier-based aircraft of Carrier Air Group Eighty Six in USS Wasp attack Japanese installations on Wake Island.

NEI: B-24s bomb Boetoeng and Watampone on Celebes Island; on Borneo, B-25s hit Jesselton and P-38s attack Langkon.

PHILLIPINES: P-38s hit Japanese concentration along the Kibawe trail on Mindanao.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 2 routine search and weather sorties are flown.

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)] Headquarters US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF) is established at Guam in the Mariana Islands under General Carl Spaatz. This new command places the USAAF on an equal footing with the U.S. Army and U.S. Navy in the Pacific.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 4 B-25s blast the railroad yards at Dong Anh, French Indochina. 36 P-51s and P-38s hit river traffic, rail targets, coastal shipping, enemy positions, trucks, and other targets around Viet Tri, French Indochina and other areas of French Indochina and near Yoyang, Suichwan, Lingling, Chikhom, Kukong, and Dosing, China.

FEAF: In China, about 150 B-24s, B-25s, and A-26s, covered by 54 P-47s, hit the Shanghai area, airfields at Chiang Wan, Wusung, and Lunghua, Shanghai docks, shipping on the Whangpoo River, and airstrips on Chusan Island.

FEAF: JAPAN: Other P-47s attack various targets of opportunity on Kyushu Island, Japan and P-51s attack communications lines, bridges, shipping, towns, and other targets throughout Kyushu and the Ryukyu Islands.

FEAF: FORMOSA: P-38s hit communications and transportation targets throughout the N part of Formosa while B-24s pound the airfield at Matsuyama.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2010)

July 19th 1945

USA: The US Congress ratifies the Bretton Woods monetary agreement.

JAPAN: In Japan, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 damage two IJN aircraft carriers and a battleship.
The USN's Task Group 35.4 again shells Japanese radar installations on Honshu.

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)] Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 19/20 Jul, 1 mining, 4 incendiary and 1 bombing missions are flown by B-29s against Japan and Korea; 3 B-29s are lost.
Mission 276: 27 B-29s lay mines in the Oyama, Niigata, Miyazu, Maizuru, Tsuruga, Nezugaseki, Obama Island, and Kobe-Osaka areas of Japan and at Wonsan, Korea; 1 B-29s mines an alternate target.
Mission 277: 127 B-29s attack the Fukui urban area destroying 1.6 sq mi, 84.8% of the city; 1 other B-29s hits an alternate target.
Mission 278: 126 B-29s hit the Hitachi urban area destroying 0.88 sq mi, 64.5% of the city; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target; 2 B-29s are lost.
Mission 279: 91 B-29s attack the Choshi urban area destroying 0.379 sq mi, 33.8 % of the city. 
Mission 280: 126 B-29s hit the Okazaki urban area destroying 0.65 sq mi, 68% of the city; 1 B-29 hits an alternate target.
Mission 281: 83 B-29s bomb the Nippon oil plant at Amagasaki; 1 other B-29 hits an alternate target.
Iwo Jima based P-51s strike airfields, factories, railroads, power lines and other tactical targets at Kagamigahara, Nagoya, Meiji, Izumi, Nishinomiya, and Tambaichi during the day.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 20 B-25s, 16 P-51s, and 4 P-47s blast railroad yards at Shihkiachwang; 7 other B-25s and 2 P-51s hit bridges S of Yoyang and bomb truck convoys in the Siang Chiang Valley, particularly around the Siangtan area. 37 fighter-bombers disrupt enemy movement over wide areas of French Indochina and S and E China, attacking numerous targets of opportunity.

FEAF: JAPAN: In Japan, 90+ P-51s pound numerous targets on sweeps over the Nagoya area and hit airfields, factories, power facilities, and gun positions at locations including Kagamigahara, Nishinomiya, and Osaka.

FEAF: CHINA: B-25s hit Itu Aba Island, China.

FEAF: NEI: In Borneo, P-38s hit a suicide boat hideout at Sandakan while B-25s bomb Jesselton Airfield.

FEAF: PHILLIPINES: P-38s support ground forces, hitting positions along the Kibawe trail on Mindanao.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2010)

July 20th 1945

ATOMIC BOMB RELATED: Twentieth Air Force:The 393d Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), 509th Composite Group, begins a series of 12 precision attacks over Japan for the purpose of familiarizing the crews with the target area and tactics contemplated for the scheduled atomic bomb missions; the strikes (on 20, 24, 26, and 29 Jul) are mostly against (or near) cities previously bombed, in the general area of cities chosen for possible atomic attack, and involve from 2 to 6 aircraft in order to accustom the Japanese to sight of small formations of B-29s flying at high altitudes.

NEI: P-38s attack the town of Langkon, Borneo. On Celebes Island, B-24s pound Togian Island and P-38s hit targets of opportunity on the SW.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, A-20s and fighter-bombers support the ground action in the Kiangan area and in the lower Cagayan Valley while B-25s and fighter-bombers hit Japanese positions in the Marikina and Infanta areas. B-24s bomb an area S of Fabrica on Negros Island.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s fly the heaviest and most successful mission of the month, bombing hangars and revetments at Matsuwa Airfield on Matsuwa Island. The detachment of the 11th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group, operating from Amchitka with P-38s and P-40s since March 44, returns to base on Adak.

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)] 94 P-51s based on Iwo Jima are dispatched against targets, mainly airfields, at Kamezaki, Meiji, Okazaki, Nagoya, Kagamigahara, Hamamatsu, and Komaki; they claim 1-11 Japanese aircraft on the ground; 3 P-51s are lost.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 10 B-25s and 6 P-51s hit truck convoys around Hengyang and Wuchang, and storage on an island near Changsha, China, locomotive shops at Phu Thuong, and power plant and railroad targets in the Vinh, French Indochina area. 50+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-61s disrupt enemy movement and general withdrawal in Indochina and S and E China, attacking river, road, and rail traffic, coastal shipping, supplies, and other targets. The 115th Liaison Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves from Nagaghuli to Chengkung, China with L-1s, L-4s and L-5s.
FEAF: B-25s hit Itu Aba Island, China and W of Palawan Island, Philippine Islands for the second consecutive day.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: The detachment of the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Zamboanga, Mindanao with P-61s, returns to base at Puerto Princesa, Palawan Island; 498th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), from Clark Field, Luzon to Ie Shima with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2010)

July 21st 1945

JAPAN (FEAF): B-25s and A-26s bomb shipping at Naze-Ko, Ryukyu Islands.
NEI: Bad weather restricts activity in the Netherlands East Indies, Philippine Islands and other target areas mainly to light raids and snooper missions.

PHILLIPINES: P-38s hit the Kiangan area on Luzon. Bad weather restricts activity in the Netherlands East Indies, Philippine Islands and other target areas mainly to light raids and snooper missions.

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 11 B-25s and 2 P-51s attack truck convoys in the Siang Chiang Valley, bomb a HQ near Wuchang, and hit a bridge, trains, warehouses, and AA positions in the Sienning area. 40+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-61s again attack numerous targets and disrupt enemy movement in French Indochina and S and E China, hitting communications targets, supplies, transport, and other targets of opportunity.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves to/on Okinawa: HQ 319th BG and 437th, 438th, 439th and 440th Bombardment Squadrons from Kadena to Machinato with A-26s; ground echelon of 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, from Dulag (air echelon at Clark Field with F-5s); 373d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 494th BG (Heavy), from Luliang, China to Yontan with B-24s; 405th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 38th BG (Medium), from Lingayen Airfield with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2010)

July 22nd 1945

JAPAN: The USN's Task Force 93 under Rear Admiral John H. Brown, consisting of the light cruisers USS Concord and USS Richmond and five destroyers, bombards Japanese installations on Paramushiru Island, Kurile Islands. The bombardment is unopposed.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s, P-51s, and P-38s, hampered by bad weather, fly 30+ ground support sorties in the Gubano, Cervantes, and Mankayan areas.

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: A bombing and a mining mission are flown during the night of 23/24 Jul; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 282: 23 B-29s, staging through Iwo Jima, mine Shimonoseki Strait and the Korea coast at Najin which in the longest B-29 combat mission of the war-and in the Pusan-Masan, Korea area; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 283: 72 B-29s bomb the coal liquefaction company at the Imperial Fuel Industry Company at Ube. 100+ Iwo Jima based P-51s hit airfields, rail installations, and other tactical targets at Itami, Hanshin, Sano, Tokushima, Takamatsu, and Minato, Japan.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 16 B-25s and 8 fighter-bombers blast truck convoys moving supplies through the Siang Chiang Valley, bomb railroad yards at Siaokan, and knock out 2 bridges S of Sincheng and Lohochai. 50+ P-51s, P-47s, and P-38s continue the campaign to disrupt enemy movement and withdrawal in French Indochina and S and E China, pounding numerous rail, road, and river targets, supply dumps, and coastal shipping.
FEAF: In China, 22 B-24s from Okinawa hit Chiang Wan and 1 hits Tinghai Airfield, 37 B-25s bomb an oil plant at Shanghai and a destroyer in the Whangpoo River, P-47s from Ie Shima join the B-25 attack on the Shanghai area, hitting a destroyer, gunboat, and freighter in the Whangpoo River, and factories and railroad shops, 34 P-51s from Okinawa also hit Whangpoo shipping and 37 A-26s hit the airfield at Tachang. B-24s on a night shipping search and weather mission bomb airfields at Tinghai and on Chusan Island, China, Pusan, Korea; and Yonago, Japan.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ 322d Troop Carrier Wing from Hollandia to Manila; air echelon of 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, from Lingayen Airfield to Clark Field, Luzon with F-5s (ground echelon at Lingayen Airfield); 311th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh AF, begins a movement from Bellows Field to Okinawa with C-47s; 403d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), from Clark Field, Luzon to Ie Shima with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2010)

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s radar-bomb Kurabu Cape Airfield on Paramushiru Island.

Fourteenth Air Force: 8 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb the railroad yards at Sinyang and hit a warehouse at Ichang, China. 100+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-40s attack numerous targets, including rail, road, and river traffic, airfields, coastal shipping, bridges, storage facilities, and railroad yards, at many locations over S and E China, especially in the Paoching area and, to a smaller degree, over French Indochina. The 115th Liaison Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves from Chengkung to Hsingchiang, China with L-1s, L-4s and L-5s. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: B-25s pound Jesselton while B-24s over other areas of the Netherlands East Indies bomb Amboina and the Tolonoeoe Islands. Fighter aircraft support ground forces in the Kiangan, Luzon area. B-25s bomb Itu Aba Island, China. B-24s hit Miho and Saeki, Japan. Single B-24s on armed reconnaissance hit several targets including Tinghai Airfield, China, Kure Harbor, and Tanega Island, Ryukyu Islands.

PACIFIC: Pacific Ocean Area: LT. W.C. Phelan, USNR Assistant G-2, Island Command, Peleliu, produces a document titled "Japanese Military Caves on Peleliu: KNOW YOUR ENEMY", CinCPac-CinCPOA BULLETIN 173-45. It consists of 45 pages and is an extensive study and analysis of the cave system found on Peleliu.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2010)

July 24th 1945

GERMANY: The Potsdam Declaration is agreed to by Churchill, Truman and Stalin; after Stalin is informed of the existance of the Atomic Bomb. Truman decides that it will be used, if the Japanese do not come to terms. The Potsdam agreement will be released on the 26th.

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: 7 missions (625 B-29s) are flown against targets in the Nagoya and Osaka areas; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 284: 82 B-29s attack the Sumitomo Light Metals Industries propeller factory at Osaka; most of the machine tools had been removed but the facility is completely wrecked; 4 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 285: 81 B-29s hit the Kawanishi Aircraft Plant at Takarazuka destroying 77% of the plant; 3 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 286: 153 B-29s hit the Osaka Arsenal and Kuwana; the arsenal sustains additional damage amounting to 10% of the original roof area; 9 others hit alternate targets;
Mission 287: 66 B-29s attack the Aichi aircraft plant at Eitoku; the plant sustains its heaviest damage of the war; 5 others hit alternate targets.
Missions 288 and 289: 113 B-29s hit the urban are of the city of Tsu; 2 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 290: 77 B-29s attack the Nakajima plant at Handa destroying the principal assembly buildings; 1 B-29 hit an alternate target. 91 P-51s, operating out of Iwo Jima, hit airfields and other tactical targets at Hamamatsu, Suruga Bay, and other points in the Nagoya area.
Tonight the BBs will bombard Kushimoto and Shionomisaki.
In Japan, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 attack the Kure Naval Base and airfields in on Honshu. The aircraft sink the battleship-carrier HIJMS Hyuga, the heavy cruiser HIMJS Tone, which is pushed aground to permit salvaging, and three other ships; they also damage 15 other ships including battleships, cruisers and destroyers. The raids are unopposed.

MARIANAS: USMC - Marine aircraft from USS Vella Gulf attacked Japanese positions on Pagan.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 8 B-25s and 6 P-51s pound truck convoys in the Hengyang area, hit river shipping near Pakonghow, and damage a bridge and storage area and knock out AA positions at Puchi and 15 P-51s blast the Changsha area, destroying an estimated 28 warehouses and 8 fuel storage buildings. 80+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-47s over French Indochina and S and E China continue to disrupt the Japanese withdrawal, pounding dozens of targets of opportunity at numerous locations.
In China, 100+ Fifth AF B-24s fly their first strike from Okinawa, bombing the Chiang Wan Airfield N of Shanghai; Seventh AF B-25s from Okinawa hit Wusung and Lunghua Airfields in the Shanghai area while A-26s and B-25s attack the Tachang and Tinghai Airfields; and fighter-bombers hit shipping and targets of opportunity throughout the general area attacked by the bombers. Other B-25s hit Itu Aba Island, China.

NEI: In Borneo, Thirteenth AF B-25s pound Jesselton Airfield and B-24s hit Oelin and Tabanio Airfields.

PHILLIPINES: Fifth AF fighter-bombers support ground forces in the Infanta and Leyban areas of Luzon.

INDIAN OCEAN: Whilst engaged in preparatory clearing operations for the forthcoming landings in Malaya (Operation Zipper) minesweeper HMS Squirrel is mined and has to be scuttled by gunfire. There are 7 casualties. Location: off Phuket Island in the Gulf of Thailand.

FEAF: Unit moves: 65th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 43d BG (Heavy), from Clark Field, Luzon to Ie Shima with B-24s; detachment of the 419th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Sanga Sanga, to base at Puerto Princesa with P-61s; 421st Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, from Clark Field to Ie Shima with P-61s; 822d and 823d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy)


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2010)

July 25th 1945

ATOMIC BOMB: The War Dept. issued orders to General Spaatz, Commanding General of the US Army Strategic Air Forces, readying the 509th for action. 

JAPAN: In Japan, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 and RN's Task Group 37.2 continues attacks in the Inland Sea area; six ships are sunk and a number damaged.
Task Group 35.3 consisting of four light cruisers and six destroyers, bombards an IJN seaplane base on Honshu.
B-24s bomb Kikaiga-shima, Amami Islands, N Ryukyu Islands and the town of Tsuiki.
Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 25/26 Jul, 106 B-29s fly 1 bombing and 1 mining mission; 1 B-29 is lost. Mission 291: 75 B-29s attack the Mitsubishi Oil Company and Hayama Petroleum Company at Kawasaki destroying 33% of the storage tanks units and other facilities; 1 B-29 hits an alternate target. Lost is B-29 "Maniuwa" 42-63678. Mission 292: 29 B-29s mine the waters at Nanao, Fushiki, Obama Island, Tsuruga, and Seishin, Japan, and Pusan, Korea; 1 other mines an alternate target.

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force: 10 B-25s and 3 P-38s knock out bridges at Tho Linh and Quang Tri, French Indochina and damage a barge and a river steamer in the Wuchou, China area. 30 P-51s and P-38s attack river, road, and rail traffic, railroad yards, and other targets in the areas of Duc Tho, Bac Ninh, Vinh, and Hanoi, French Indochina, and Kukong, Samshui, Wuchou, and the West River, China. The 71st Liaison Squadron, Fourteen AF [attached to XIV AF Tactical Air Command (Provisional)], arrives at Kunming, China from Piardoba, India with UC-64s, L-1s, L-4s and L-5s.
B-25s bomb Itu Aba Island, China. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves from Luzon: HQ 38th BG (Medium) and 71st Bombardment Squadron (Medium) from Lingayen Airfield to Okinawa with B-25s; HQ 345th BG (Medium) from Clark Field, to Ie Shima.

NEI: B-24s bomb Pontianak and Kuching Airfields while B-25s and fighters attack a dispersal area in the Jesselton Airfield area.

PHILLIPINES: B-24s pound enemy troops on Negros Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2010)

July 26th 1945

MARIANAS - ATOMIC WEAPONS: 7/26/45 - The USS Indianapolis dropped anchor off Tinian and unloaded a 15 foot wood crate which contained the firing mechanism for the "Little Boy" bomb. A bucket which contained the first slug of uranium 235 was also on board. Each was brought to the bomb assembly hut. (The second piece of uranium was carried from Oak Ridge to Tinian by Lt. Del Genio aboard a B-29) (2 other B-29's carried two more pieces for the "Fat Man" plutonium bomb.

UK: The results of the British Election are announced. The Conservative Party of Winston Churchill loses to the Labour Party. Clement Attlee becomes Prime Minister.

GERMANY: The Potsdam ultimatum is issued, i.e., Japan is told to surrender unconditionally or face "utter destruction."

INDIAN OCEAN: British minesweeper HMS Vestal (J 215) suffers severe damage after being struck by a Japanese Kamikaze aircraft off Puket, Thailand, and has to be sunk by destroyer HMS Racehorse (H 11). There are 20 casualties. Vestal is the only RN warship to be sunk after being damaged by a Kamikaze aircraft.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 7 B-24s successfully hit the Kataoka Naval Base on Shimushu with incendiaries, leaving smoke columns 5,000 ft (1,524 m) high; there is no airborne opposition and AA fire is moderate and inaccurate. Another B-24 flies a radar-ferret mission over the N Kurile Islands. 

JAPAN: B-25s on a shipping search attack a convoy at Tsutsu Bay, Japan sinking 3 small cargo vessels, a freighter, and a few small craft. B-24s on snooper strikes attack several targets, including various targets in the Ryukyu Islands, airfields at Tinghai, China and at Nakazu, Japan, and docks at Pusan, Korea.
Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 26/27 Jul, 350 B-29s fly 3 incendiary missions against secondary cities; 1 B-29 is lost:
Mission 293: 127 B-29s attack the Matsuyama urban area destroying 1.22 sq mi, 73% of the total city area.
Mission 294: 97 B-29s hit the Tokuyama urban area destroying 0.47 sq mi, 37% of the city area; 1 other hit’s an alternate target.
Mission 295: 124 B-29s attack the Omuta urban area destroying 2.05 sq mi, 38% of the city area; 1 other hit’s an alternate target; 1 B-29 is lost.

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 8 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb the railroad yards at Lohochai and hit a storage area and animal transport in the Pinking area. 100+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-61s pound enemy movement and withdrawal in French Indochina and S and E China, hitting supplies, troops, river, road, and rail traffic, coastal shipping, railroad yards, bridges, town areas and other targets at numerous locations. The 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, based at Dinjan, India with P-61s, sends a detachment to operate from Nanning, China.
B-25s bomb Itu Aba Island, China.

MARIANAS: USMC - Marine pilot operating from the escort carrier Vella Gulf attack Rota

FEAF: Unit moves from Luzon: HQ 43d BG and 64th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) from Clark Field to Ie Shima with B-24s; ground echelon of 36th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, begins a movement from Clark Field to Okinawa (air echelon at Clark Field until Sep 45).

NEI: In Borneo, B-24s hit Tabanio, Trombol, Sengkawang, and Oelin Airfields.

PHILLIPINES: Fighter-bombers and B-25s over Luzon (where the 13 AF now provides ground support) aid ground forces in the Mankayan area and near Tuguegarao. B-24s plaster Japanese positions on ground support strikes over Negros Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2010)

July 27th 1945

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: Mission 296: During the night of 27/28 Jul, 24 B-29s drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait, at Fukuoka, Niigata, Maizuru, Senzaki, and in Fukawa Bay; 1 other mines an alternate target; 3 B-29s are lost to heavy flak, 2 ditching with 13 men rescued and 1 crash landing on Iwo Jima and subsequently scrapped.
USN: TF 38 carrier aircraft attack Kure, heavily damaging Amagi.
FEAF: 60+ Fifth and Seventh AF B-24s pound a marshalling yard at Kagoshima, Kyushu and 50 escorting P-51s attack numerous nearby targets of opportunity; 150+ P-47s over Kyushu hit communications and industrial targets, including a tunnel S of Kurino, bridges at Okasa, Hitosuse-gawa, and Matsubase, and factories and a power plant at Yatsushiro. 

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 13 B-25s, some with P-51 support, hit a supply movement in the Siang Chiang Valley, bomb railroad yards at Siaokan and Sinyang, and hit coastal shipping in the Do Son, French Indochina area. 50+ P-51s and P-38s concentrate on attacking river shipping at numerous points of French Indochina and S and E China also hitting road and rail traffic, coastal vessels, storage areas, and bridges.

NEI: B-24s of the Thirteenth AF hit airstrip N of Pontianak, Borneo.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 500th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Ie Shima with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2010)

July 28th 1945

JAPAN: Japanese Premier Suzuki notes on the Japanese government's reaction to the Potsdam Declaration that they will "take no notice." There is concern among the members of the Japanese government that the diplomatic note was not delivered through a neutral government. There are also several other possible translations of the words used by the Premier.
In Japan, carrier-based aircraft of the USN's Task Force 38 attack the Inland Sea area between Nagoya and northern Kyushu, especially the Kure Naval Base. The aircraft sink a battleship HIJMS Haruna, a battleship-carrier HIJMS Hyuga, a heavy cruisers HIJMS Amagi and Katsuragi, a light carrier HIJMS Ryuho,17 other vessels and uncompleted carriers Kasagi, Aso, and Ibuki. American and British pilots shot down or burned up 306 enemy planes and damaged 392. Heavy and accurate AA fire brings down 133 USN aircraft and 102 airmen. Carrier-based aircraft of the RN's Task Force 37 sink 3 ships off Yura.
Historians vary on the accounts of these strikes. Hammel for instance has strikes only occurring today. Reynolds shows these strikes occurring on both the 24th and today. Admiral Halsey with Bryan adds strikes on the 25th to those listed by Reynolds. In all three cases the US losses are listed with the same numbers.

OKINAWA: During the night of 27/28 July, the destroyer USS Callaghan is sunk by a kamikaze while on radar picket duty about 50 miles SW of Okinawa. The Japanese biplane struck the ship on the starboard side, exploded and one of the plane's bombs penetrated the after engine room. The destroyer flooded, and the fires which ignited antiaircraft ammunition prevented nearby ships from rendering aid. She sank at 0235, 28 July 1945, with the loss of 47 members of her valiant crew. This is the last USN ship sunk by a kamikaze.

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 28/29 Jul, 554 B-29s fly 6 incendiary raids on secondary cities and 1 bombing raid without loss.
Mission 297: 76 B-29s attack the Tsu urban area destroying 0.84 sq mi, 57% of the city area.
Mission 298: 61 B-29s hit the Aomori urban area destroying 1.06 sq mi, 64% of the city area; 3 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 299: 122 B-29s attack the Ichinomiya urban area destroying 0.99 sq mi, 75% of the city area; 2 others attack alternate areas.
Mission 300: 93 B-29s hit the Uji-Yamada urban area destroying 0.36 sq mi, 39% of the city area; 1 other hits an alternate target.
Mission 301: 90 B-29s attack the Ogaki urban area destroying 0.48 sq mi, 40% of the city area. Mission 302: 29 B-29s hit the Uwajima urban area destroying 0.53 sq mi, 52% of the city area.
Mission 303: 76 B-29s bomb the Shimotsu Oil Refinery; 75% of the tank capacity, 90% gasometer capacity and 69% of the roof area destroyed or damaged; 1 other B-29s hits an alternate target. 140+ P-51s, based on Iwo Jima, hit 9 objectives (airfields and military targets) in a wide area around Tokyo and attack a destroyer escort along the Chiba Peninsula, leaving it burning.

FEAF: In Japan, 137 Ie Shima-based P-47s rocket and strafe airfields, oil stores, railroad yards, warehouses, industry, gun positions, and other targets on Kyushu at or near Kanoya, Metatsubara, Tachiarai, Kurume, Saga, and Junicho; 21 more P-47s attack shipping at Yatsushiro and A-26s and B-25s pound airfields at Kanoya; P-51s and B-25s, sweeping over the Inland Sea, destroy 2 small cargo vessels and a patrol boat and 70+ B-24s bomb shipping at Kure, claiming direct hits on a battleship and an aircraft carrier.

CHINA: Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 7 B-25s and 4 P-51s attack a supply movement through the Siang Chiang Valley, hit a freighter and 2 smaller vessels off Shuitang, and pound troops near Kian. About 90 P-51s, P-47s, and P-61s disrupt the Japanese movement throughout S and E China and in French Indochina; the fighter-bombers concentrate on river transport.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s in support of ground forces hit enemy positions in the Mankayan-Kiangan area and in the Marikina area. Other P-38s hit troop concentrations on Jolo and B-24s support ground forces on Negros.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Units moving from Luzon to Ie Shima: 82d and 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadrons, 71st Reconnaissance Group, from Lingayen Airfield with F-6s; 499th and 501st Bombardment Squadrons (Medium), 345th BG (Medium), from Clark Field with B-25s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2010)

July 29th 1945

ATOMIC BOMB RELATED: General Spaatz arrived on Guam and brought an order from General Groves authorizing the dropping of the first SPECIAL BOMB on one of four targets, Hiroshima, Kokura, Niigata, or Nagasaki sometime after August 3rd.

JAPAN - FEAF: P-47s from Ie Shima and B-24s, B-25s, and A-26s from Okinawa pound targets in the Japanese Home Islands; 70+ B-24s pound shipping at Kure, 41 B-24s hit a factory and storage area NW of Aburatsu, shipping and engine works in Nagasaki and vicinity, and the towns of Nobeoka, Kyushu and Oita; B-25s hit Kagoshima, Kyushu, Kibana, a bridge, barracks and other buildings at Miyazaki, warehouses, a lighthouse, and navigation light at Tozaki-hana, and bomb Tokuno Shima; A-26s pound the naval base and engine works at Nagasaki; numerous P-47s hit the harbor at Kure, shipping and seaplane station at Ibusuki, railroad station, docks, and town area of Makurazaki, Chiran Airfield and Izumi Airfields, and shipping at Kagoshima Bay. P-51s hit numerous targets of opportunity on the S coast of Korea and on the S part of Kyushu, where shipping, railroads, and Omura, Kyushu and Sashiki factories are also attacked.

JAPAN: American and British carrier-based aircraft attack airfields and naval targets in the Inland Sea sinking a destroyer and 12 merchant vessels. USN Task Group 34.8.1 consisting of 3 battleships, 4 heavy cruisers and 10 destroyers bombards facilities on Honshu. The British battleship HMS King George V and 3 destroyers join in the bombardment.

NEI: B-24s hit Sidate Airfield and warehouses at Watampone on Celebes Island. Other B-24s bomb resistance pocket S of Fabrica.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s hit Japanese positions near San Mariano and W of Kiangan, troop concentrations in the Marikina watershed, and ridge emplacements in the Bantayan area; several buildings are destroyed at Pasco Point.

Twentieth Air Force: Mission 304: During the night of 29/30 Jul, 24 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait and the waters at Fukuoka, Karatsu, and Najin; 2 others mine alternate targets.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 4 B-25s and 2 P-51s hit shipping off Luichow Peninsula near Cape Kami, barracks at Chingmen, and cannon-strafe trucks at Kuanshuishih and oil storage at Yingtak. About 100 P-51s, P-38s, and P-61s attack a variety of targets over a vast area from Haiphong to Peking continuing the steady campaign against enemy movement and withdrawal.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)] Unit moves: 17th Reconnaissance Squadron (Bombardment), 71st Reconnaissance Group, from Lingayen Airfield to Ie Shima with B-25s (detachment remains at Lingayen Airfield until Sep 45); 868th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), Thirteenth AF from Leyte to Okinawa with B-24s (the 868th uses airborne radar for low-level attacks at night and for pathfinder operations).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2010)

July 30th 1945

JAPAN: The Japanese reject the Potsdam ultimatum. Nevertheless General of the Army George C Marshall, Chief of Staff, US Army, directs General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General US Army Forces in the Pacific, Lieutenant General Albert C Wedemeyer, Commanding General, US Forces in the China Theater, and Fleet Admiral Chester Nimitz, Commander-in-Chief Pacific, to proceed with plans for a surrender.

NEI: LOA KULU MASSACRE: After surrendering to overwhelming numbers of Japanese troops, around one hundred members of the Netherlands East Indies Army were disarmed and for a while permitted restricted freedom in the town of Samarinda , in Borneo, where most of the soldiers lived with their families. Early on the morning of July 30, all prisoners, including their families, were rounded up and taken before a Japanese officer who summarily sentenced them all to death. No reason was given as they were bundled into lorries and taken to Loa Kulu just outside the town. There they had their hands tied behind their backs and as the men and children watched, the women were systematically cut to pieces with swords and bayonets until they all died. The screaming children were then seized and hurled alive down a 600 foot deep mine shaft. The men captives, forced to kneel and witness the butchery of their wives and children, and suffering the most indescribable mental torture, were then lined up for execution by beheading. When the grisly ritual was over, the bloodied corpses and severed heads of the 144 men were then thrown down the mine shaft on top of their murdered wives and children. The horror of Loa Kulu was discovered by Australian troops who had earlier started a search for the missing Dutch soldiers.

CENRTAL PACIFIC: During the night the USS Indianapolis will be torpedoed by I-58. The loss will not be discovered until she is 3 days late. Many of the 316 survivors that are rescued will not be found for several more days.
The US heavy cruiser USS Indianapolis by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-58 northeast of Leyte at 12.02N, 134.48E. After delivering parts of the atomic bomb to Tinian, USS Indianapolis was dispatched to Guam where she disembarked men and reported for onward routine to Leyte. From there she was to report to Vice Admiral Jesse B Oldendorf for further duty off Okinawa. Departing Guam 28 July, USS Indianapolis proceeded by a direct route unescorted. Early in the morning, 0015 hours, 2 heavy explosions occurred against her starboard side forward, and she capsized and sank in 12 minutes. The ship had been hit by two torpedoes. The seas had been moderate; the visibility, good, USS Indianapolis had been steaming at 17 knots. 
When the ship did not reach Leyte on the 31 July, as scheduled, no report was made that she was overdue. This omission was due to a misunderstanding of the Movement Report System. 
Thus it was not until 1025 hours on 2 August that the survivors were sighted, mostly held afloat by life jackets, although there were a few rafts which had been cut loose before the ship went down. They were sighted by a plane on routine patrol; the pilot immediately dropped a life raft and a radio transmitter. All air and surface units capable of rescue operations were dispatched to the scene at once, and the surrounding waters were thoroughly searched for survivors. 

JAPAN – FEAF: 60+ B-25s and A-26s bomb Omura Airfield and 4 of the planes hit airfield at Izumi; P-47s support the strike and also hit numerous nearby targets of opportunity; B-25s, failing to find targets on a shipping sweep over Korean waters, bomb shipping, a railroad, and a warehouse in the Sendai area and covering P-51s also hit nearby targets of opportunity; 80+ P-47s bomb Sendai, leaving much of the town in flames; P-51s on photo reconnaissance of S Kyushu destroy trains and small craft; and nearly 80 P-47s attack the Miyazaki, Karasehara, and Tomitaka areas, firing warehouses and damaging barracks, hangars, towers, and other buildings, and blast buildings and construction on and near Shibushi Airfield. 
JAPAN: US Navy Task Unit 34.8.1 consisting of 3 battleships, 4 heavy cruisers and 10 destroyers complete the bombardment of targets at Hamamatsu on Honshu. The Royal Navy battleship HMS King George V and 3 destroyers also participate in this operation. 

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 8 B-24s on way to the Kurile islands are soon recalled because of weather disturbances.

Twentieth Air Force: Iwo Jima based P-51s attack airfields, railroads, and other tactical targets throughout the Kobe-Osaka area.

Fourteenth Air Force: 2 B-25s bomb supply convoys moving through the Siang Chiang Valley of China. 40+ P-51s, P-38s, and P-61s hit various targets in S and E China, and in French Indochina, chiefly river transport, but also troop concentrations, railroad traffic, and many targets of opportunity; target areas include Nanyang, Suchow, Hankow, Sinyang, Anking, Anyang, Lohochai, Kukong, Takhing, Koyiu, Samshui, Pingsiang, Kian, Yungcheng, Yingtak, and Wuchou, China.

NEI: B-24s bomb Kota Waringin Airfield in Borneo.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s support ground forces E of Ilagan, near Kiangan, and E of Manila in the Infanta sector.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 91st Reconnaissance Wing moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2010)

July 31st 1945

JAPAN: In Japan, 80+ B-24s pound the Kagoshima railroad yards and several other targets in the general area including the Sasebo naval base, Yaki-shima, and Nagasaki; A-26s and B-25s bomb Kanoya and Miyazaki Airfields and nearby targets, the Sasebo naval base, Marushima, warehouses at Nagasaki, and a factory and power plant on Koyagi Island; P-51s attack flak positions at Moji, blast shipping at Iki Island and off the NW and W coast of Kyushu, hit an island WSW of Sasebo, bomb railroad targets and warehouses in the Izumi area, and in general attack the railroad and road net and other communications targets throughout Kyushu and P-61s continue harassing missions during the night. P-51s over the Ryukyu Islands bomb airstrips on Miyako Island, and bomb a town in the Koniya area.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s support ground action, hitting forces in the Cagayan Valley and Cervantes and Infanta sectors. B-24s pound the area S of Fabrica on Negros Island.

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)] Twentieth Air Force: HQ 301st Fighter Wing arrives on Ie Shima from the US.

PACIFIC: In Japan, the USN's Task Force 38 and RN's Task Group 37.2 cease flying operations and retire from an oncoming typhoon.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: 3 B-25s continue to bomb supply convoys moving through the Siang Chiang Valley. 52 P-51s and P-61s over S and E China attack rivercraft, trucks, railroad traffic, coastal shipping, ammunition dumps, and other targets at several locations including areas around Yanglowtung, Changsha, Siangyin, Hengyang, Hankow, Paoching, Nanyang, Nanking, Kulo, Hoihow, and Yoyang. The flight of the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, operating from Kunming, China with F-5s, moves to Nanning (squadron is based at Chanyi).

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ Fifth AF from Clark Field to Okinawa; HQ 6th Reconnaissance Group from Clark Field to Okinawa.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aug 1st 1945

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 1/2 Aug, 801 of 836 B-29s dispatched carry out 1 mining, 5 firebomb and 1 bombing raids on Japan; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 305: 37 B-29s drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait, in Nakaumi Lagoon, at Hamada, Sakai, Yonago, Najin, and Seishin; 5 others mine alternate targets.
Mission 306: 169 B-29s attack the Hachioji urban area destroying 1.12 sq mi, 80% of the city; 3 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 307: 173 B-29s hit the Toyama urban area, a center of aluminum, ballbearing and special steel production, destroying 1.87 sq mi, 99.5% of the city; 1 other hits an alternate target.
Mission 308: 125 B-29s attack the Nagaoka urban area destroying 1.33 sq mi, 65.5% of the city; 5 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 309: 160 B-29s hit the Mito urban area destroying 1.7 sq mi, 65% of the city; 1 other hits a target of opportunity.
Mission 310: 120 B-29s bomb the Mitsubishi Oil Company at Kawasaki but could only add slightly to the damage previously inflicted; 2 other hit targets of opportunity. 30+ Iwo Jima based P-51s hit airfields and other targets in the Osaka-Nagoya area; bad weather prevents numerous other fighters from reaching targets.

JAPAN – FEAF: In Japan, about 50 B-24s bomb targets in the Nagasaki dock and harbor area; B-25s and fighter-bombers in the Nagasaki area hit docks, railroad yards, and shipping; other B-24s bomb Koniya Airfield and hit Kakeroma Island; 80+ P-47s hit railroad bridges and other railroad targets at Sendai and P-47s fly their first combat mission from Iwo Jima, joining VII Fighter Command P-51s in a sweep over S Honshu Island; and rolling stock and airfields are attacked in the Okazaki, Itami, and Nagoya areas.

NEI: B-24s bomb shipyards at Pontianak, Borneo and other B-24s hit barracks and AA guns along Makassar Strait, Celebes Island. P-38s strafe locomotives in the Soerabaja, Java area.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon Island, P-38s support ground forces ENE and SE of Mankayan and, along with US Marine Corps (USMC) aircraft, pound enemy positions and concentrations in the Upian area.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In French Indochina, B-24s bomb the Tourane marshalling yard while escorting P-51s strafe boxcars at Quang Nam

FORMOSA: Other B-24s strike military stores at Takao, Formosa.

PHILLIPINES: In Manila, General of the Army Douglas MacArthur and Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz meet and agree on a line of demarcation to separate aerial operations undertaken by their forces. Except for B-29s and their escorts, the Far East Air Forces will operate west of 135W longitude and all Pacific-fleet controlled units will operate east of 135W longitude. Longitude 135W is slightly west of Kobe and Osaka on Honshu Island.

PACIFIC: On Wake Island, the USN's Task Group 12.3 consisting of the light aircraft carrier USS Cabot with Light Carrier Air Group Thirty Two, the battleship USS Pennsylvania and a destroyer screen, bombs and bombards the island. This is the 7th attack on the island by the USN.
Tenth Air Force: Major General Albert F Hegenberger becomes Commanding General Tenth AF and HQ Tenth AF moves from Piardoba, India to Kunming, China (HQ at Kunming was officially opened on 23 Jul). The scheduled role of the Tenth AF in China is almost identical with its completed Burma mission: to act as the tactical AF giving direct support and providing air supply to Chinese ground forces operating S of the 27th parallel N. 

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, bad weather severely curtails operations; P-61s effectively sweep rivers in the Wuchou, Canton, and Tsingyun areas, sinking several large junks and sampans. Unit moves in China: the 26th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, from Kunming to Nanning with P-51s;
322d Troop Carrier Squadron, Fourteenth AF, from Loping to Liangshan with C-47s. Unit moves in China during Aug 45: HQ 23d Fighter Group and 74th and 75th Fighter Squadrons from Luliang to Liuchow with P-51s (the detachment of the 74th operating from Tushan also moves to Liuchow); 528th, 529th and 530th Fighter Squadrons, 311th Fighter Group from Shwangliu and Pungchacheng respectively to Hsian with P-51s.

Far East Air Force (FEAF):. Unit moves during Aug 45: HQ V Bomber Command and HQ V Fighter Command from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa; HQ 71st Reconnaissance Group from Binmaley, Luzon to Ie Shima; 22d Troop Carrier Squadron, 374th Troop Carrier Group, from Finschhafen to Nielson Field, Luzon with C-47s; the detachment of the 550th Night Fighter Squadron, XIII Fighter Command, operating from Sanga Sanga with P-61s, returns to base at Tacloban, Leyte. HQ AAF: During Aug 45, the 4th Reconnaissance Squadron (Long Range, Photographic), 311th Reconnaissance Wing (attached to 6th Reconnaissance Group), based at Tacloban, Leyte Island with F-7s, sends the detachment operating from Clark Field, Luzon to operate from Okinawa (squadron is mapping areas of the SW and W Pacific).


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2010)

August 2nd 1945

GERMANY: U.S. President Harry S. Truman, Soviet leader Josef Stalin and British Prime Minister Clement Attlee conclude the Potsdam conference.

PACIFIC: While on routine patrol, the crew of a PV-1 Ventura of the USN's Patrol Bombing Squadron VPB-152 based on Peleliu Island in the Palau Islands, sights an oil slick with 30 men in the water. Further observation reveals another group of 150 men. These are the survivors of the heavy cruiser USS Indianapolis that was sunk by Japanese submarine HIJMS I-58 on 30 July. The crew drops their life raft and six life jackets to the men in the water and radios for assistance. PBY Catalinas and surface ships commence search missions until 8 August; they pick up 316 survivors.

PACIFIC: Two USN destroyers, USS Charrette and USS Conner, make radar contact with a ship which they track through the night, finding in the morning that it was the Japanese hospital ship Tachibana Maru. A search party from USS Charrette boards the ship and finds able-bodied troops and arms and ammunition in boxes marked with red crosses; the troops are made prisoners of war. A prize crew of 80 marines and sailors is placed aboard the Japanese ship and it is taken to Naval Advance Base Morotai in the Netherlands East Indies arriving on 6 August.

MALAYA: Off the Malay Peninsula, the USN submarine USS Bugara (SS-331), on her third war patrol, encounters a Japanese schooner manned by a Chinese crew being attacked by Malay pirates; the pirates fire at the submarine and then attempt to escape. The sub crew takes off the Chinese crew, sinks the schooner with gunfire and then pursues the pirates and disposes of them.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): On Shimushu, 5 B-24s visually bomb Kataoka Naval Base and 1 radar-bombs Kokutan Zaki and returns to base (600 miles or 966 km) on 3 engines.

MARIANA: Twentieth Air Force: Lieutenant General Nathan F Twining relieves Lieutenant General Curtis Emerson LeMay as Commanding General Twentieth AF; LeMay is assigned to USASTAF as Chief of Staff.
Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 10 B-25s, escorted by 2 P-47s, knock out a bridge at Sinyang and severely damage a bridge at Lohochai; 7 B-25s bomb the town of Sinning, and hit several truck convoys between Siangtan and Changsha and in the Siang Chiang Valley; 31 P-51s also bomb the town of Sinning; 40+ P-47s and P-51s knock out at least 3 bridges and damage others and attack shipping, fuel dumps, gun positions, trucks, railroad yards and general targets of opportunity around Sichuang, Shangkao, Yoyang, Hankow, Mingkiang, Sincheng, Yutze, Houmachen, Yuncheng, Anyang, and Kaoyi.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Bad weather cancels all FEAF missions from Okinawa. Thirteenth AF P-38s support ground forces on N Luzon, hitting pockets of resistance W of Kiangan and blasting enemy occupied caves on a ridge NW of Bontoe.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aug 3rd 1945

ATOMIC BOMB RELATED - General Groves sent "Special Bombing Mission #13" designating Hiroshima as the target. The secondary target is Kokura. (The 12 previous missions were "pumpkin" missions)

PHILLIPINES: P-38s and B-25s support ground forces in N Luzon, hitting buildings in the Apunan area and Japanese positions at various locations including ridges SW of Kiangan and W of Banaue.

NEI: B-24s bomb airstrips at Tanamon and Sidate on Celebes Island and bomb the seaplane base on Kangean Island in the Java Sea

Twentieth Air Force: Fighters from Iwo Jima fly nearly 100 effective sorties throughout the Tokyo area, hitting airfields, rail installations, and trains.

Fourteenth Air Force: 16 B-25s pound various railroad targets in E China; 50+ fighter-bombers attack bridges, railroad yards, storage areas, enemy troops, river and rail traffic, and various other targets as the campaign to disrupt the Japanese retreat from S and E China continues in spite of considerable bad weather


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Aug 4th 1945

*ATOMIC BOMB RELATED: 8/4/45; 2:00 PM [local] - General Curtis LeMay officially confirms that the mission will take place on August 6. After seeing numerous B-29 crashes during take-off, Navy Capt. Parsons, head of the Los Alamos Scientific Team, suggests arming the bomb in flight, inserting the explosive charge during the early stage of the mission while flying at low level.

8/4/45; 3:00 PM [local]- Shortly after evening mess, the seven crews that would participate in the mission were gathered for a pre-flight briefing, which included discussions on routes, altitudes, radio frequencies and weather reports. Radio call was changed from VICTOR to DIMPLES. The first leg would be flown at 5,000 feet in order for Parsons to arm the bomb in flight.*

JAPAN: B-25s over Kyushu, Japan hit an industrial area near Takanabe, bombing warehouses, factories, a railroad bridge, and marshalling yard.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s and P-38s support ground forces on Luzon, hitting Japanese forces near Santa Ines, in the Butitio area, and near Mount Obudan. B-24s support the ground action S of Fabrica on Negros Island. B-24s bomb Miti Airfield.

MALAYA: P-38s on a sweep over Singapore, Malaysia claim 2 Japanese planes downed.

Tenth Air Force: The 127th, 155th and 156th Liaison Squadrons (Commando), US Army Forces, Pacific, begin a movement from Kalaikunda, India to Okinawa.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, bad weather hampers operations however, 4 B-25s damage the Sincheng railroad bridge, 4 B-25s and 2 P-51s bomb Pailochi Airfield and hit trucks in the area, and 7 P-51s damage 12 locomotives between Taiyuan and Tsinan, destroy or damage several trucks near Shihkiachwang, and bomb a bridge near Chihsien. The detachment of the 490th Bombardment Squadron (Medium), 341st BG (Medium), operating from Hsian, China with B-25s, returns to base at Hanchung.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 20th Reconnaissance Squadron (Long Range, Photographic-RCM), 6th Reconnaissance Group, moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with F-7s; the ground echelon of the 36th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, arrives on Okinawa from Clark Field (air echelon at Clark Field until Sep 45).


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aug 5th 1945

*Operation Centerboard...
The SEVEN B-29's of the Hiroshima Mission: 
•	The "Enola Gay", piloted by Col. Tibbets carries the "Little Boy" uranium bomb.
•	"The Great Artiste", piloted by Maj. Charles Sweeney, is assigned to drop the three instruments used to measure the blast effects of the bomb.
•	"#91" (unnamed at the time - later "Necessary Evil"), flown by Capt. George Marquardt, carries the scientific observers.
•	"Top Secret", flown by Capt. Chuck Knight, acts as a standby aircraft and flew to Iwo Jima in the event of mechanical problems with the Enola Gay.
•	"Straight Flush" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to primary target of Hiroshima.
•	"Jabbitt III" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to the secondary target of Kokura.
•	"Full House" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to the alternate target of Nagasaki.

ATOMIC BOMB RELATED: 8/5/45; 12:00 Noon [LOCAL] - Little Boy, which is a uranium type bomb, is 12 feet long, is 28 inches in diameter, weighs 9,000 pounds, and was painted a dull gun metal gray is taken by trailer from the ordnance hut and placed in the loading pit.
8/5/45; 3:00 PM - Little Boy is loaded into the Enola Gay. Parsons soon arrives and began practicing arming the bomb using the Double Plug system. He emerged two hours later confidant he could arm the bomb in flight.
8/5/45; 11:00 PM; The briefing for the three crews that would actually fly the 13 hour trip to the target began. Although the film of the Alamagordo (Trinity) test was not available, Parsons, who had seen the test, told the group about the bomb. The word "atom" or "atomic" was never mentioned. The Enola Gay would drop the bomb and immediately bank 155 degrees to the right. Sweeney, in The Great Artiste, would drop the 3 instruments at the same moment and immediately bank 155 degrees to the left. Marquardt, in the photo and observation plane, would fly slightly behind the others and thus would be out of immediate danger.
11:55 PM - The final pre-flight briefing was held.*

OKINAWA: Eighth Air Force: HQ 333d BG (Very Heavy) and 435th, 460th and 507th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy) arrive at Kadena, Okinawa from the US with B-29s.

JAPAN: Twentieth Air Force: During the night of 5/6 Aug, 612 B-29s fly 1 mining, 1 bombing and 4 incendiary raids against Japan; 2 B-29s are lost. Mission 311: 27 B-29s mine the waters of the Sakai, Yonago, Nakaumi Lagoon, Miyazu, Maizuru, Tsuruga, Obama, Najin and Geijitsu areas; 1 other B-29 mines an alternate target.
Mission 312: 63 B-29s attack the Saga urban area destroying 0.02 sq,1.5% of the city; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 313: 92 B-29s hit the Maebashi urban area destroying 1 sq mi, 42.5% of the city; 4 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 314: 250 B-29s attack the Nishinomiya-Mikage urban area destroying 2.8 sq mi,29.6% of the city; 3 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 315: 106 B-29s bomb the Ube Coal Liquefaction Co. facility at Ube destroying 100% of the refining units and destroying or damaging 80% of other structures; 2 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 316: 64 B-29s attack the Imabari urban area destroying 0.73 sq mi, 76% of the city area. HQ 
VII Fighter Command is officially assigned to HQ Twentieth AF. 100+ P-51s strike airfields and military installations in large area around Tokyo, scoring especially effective hits at Katori Airfield.

JAPAN - FEAF: In Japan, 330+ B-24s, B-25s, A-26s, P-47s, and P-51s pound Tarumizu town, the industrial area on Kyushu and many targets of opportunity on Kyushu and in the Ryukyu Islands.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 20 P-51s knock out a bridge NW of Anyang and damage another NE of Kiehsiu, attack railroad targets during sweeps from Taiyuan to Suchow and Tehsien to Pengpu, and strafe rivercraft between Ichang and Lokehang.

PHILLIPINES: P-38s support ground forces on Luzon, hitting Japanese concentrations ENE of Naguilian, near Mount Data, and at other points. B-24s pound Japanese positions S of Fabrica.

NEI: B-24s bomb supply and personnel areas and AA positions in the Makassar area. B-24s bomb Miti.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 80th Fighter Squadron, 8th FG, moves from San Jose, Mindoro to Ie Shima with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aug 6th 1945

*Operation Centerboard...
The SEVEN B-29's of the Hiroshima Mission: 
•	The "Enola Gay", piloted by Col. Tibbets carries the "Little Boy" uranium bomb.
•	"The Great Artiste", piloted by Maj. Charles Sweeney, is assigned to drop the three instruments used to measure the blast effects of the bomb.
•	"#91" (unnamed at the time - later "Necessary Evil"), flown by Capt. George Marquardt, carries the scientific observers.
•	"Top Secret", flown by Capt. Chuck Knight, acts as a standby aircraft and flew to Iwo Jima in the event of mechanical problems with the Enola Gay.
•	"Straight Flush" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to primary target of Hiroshima.
•	"Jabbitt III" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to the secondary target of Kokura.
•	"Full House" will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to the alternate target of Nagasaki.

12:01 AM [local] - The final pre-flight briefing is held.
1:37 AM - The 3 weather planes, Straight Flush, Full House and Jabbitt III, take off from Tinian.
2:45 AM - The Enola Gay, 15,000 pounds over-weight at 65 tons, with a crew of 12, 7,000 gallons of fuel, and the 9,000 pound bomb lifts off from Tinian.
2:47 AM - The Great Artiste takes off.
2:49 AM - #91 takes off.
2:51 AM - Top Secret takes off.
2:53 AM - Navy Capt. Parsons and Morris Jeppson descend into the bomb bay of the Enola Gay and begin the arming procedure; with Jeppson holding a flashlight and Parsons inserting the components.
2:55 AM - The Enola Gay crossed the northern tip of Saipan. Communications between Parsons and Tibbets was made possible with an intercom. Parsons began by confirming that the "green" plugs blocking the firing signal and preventing accidental detonation were in place. Parsons then removed a rear plate, and an armor plate beneath, exposing the cannon breech and unscrewed the breech plug. He then inserted the four pieces of cordite into the breech, then replaced the breech plug. He then connected the firing line and reinstalled the two metal plates. Little Boy was not armed until the cordite charges had been loaded. Coded messages were then sent back to General Farrell, indicating Parsons' progress.
3:18 AM - Parsons completes the procedure; Parsons and Jeppson would continue to monitor the bomb electronically throughout the mission. The 3 planes remained in radio contact.
5:34 AM - Tibbets ascended from 4,600 feet to 5,500 feet. 20 minutes later, they reached an initial cruising altitude of 9,300 feet.
5:52 AM - Enola Gay arrives over Iwo Jima and rendezvous with other planes. Top Secret, the back up, has landed on Iwo Jima.
6:07 AM - The Enola Gay, The Great Artiste, and #91, now head for Japan, a little more than 3 hours away. They are still unsure of their target.
7:30 AM - Jeppson enters the bomb bay on the Enola Gay and exchanges the "green" plugs with "red" ones, thus activating the bombs internal batteries. He then declares to Parsons that the bomb is ready.
7:45 AM - The 3 planes slowly climbed to an altitude of 30,700 feet.
8:30 AM - Straight Flush, the weather plane, radioed that Hiroshima had little cloud coverage (< 3/10 at all altitudes). Sweeney and Marquardt also received this message and there was no reason to break radio silence.
8:32 AM - The Enola Gay and its two companions turn toward Hiroshima.
9:12:17 AM - Tibbets instructs crew members to ready their goggles. The 3 minute bombing run began.
9:13:47 AM - Tibbets turned control of the Enola Gay over to the bombardier, Thomas Ferebee for the remainder of the run.
9:14:17 AM - Ferebee flicked the switch that activated a high pitched tone which would ring for one minute before the bomb was released. This tone was heard on each of the three planes, as well as the 3 weather planes already more than 200 miles away.
9:15:17 AM - The bomb was released from the Enola Gay and the 3 instruments were dropped by parachute by The Great Artiste. After releasing the bomb, both the Enola Gay and The Great Artiste each turned into a 155 degree turn, losing 1,700 feet in altitude at the process. All crew members put on their dark glasses and prepared for the blast.
9:16:00 - Little Boy exploded at an altitude of 1,890 feet above the target. Yield was equivalent to 12,500 tons of TNT. The first shock wave took about 1 minute to reach the planes which were now 9 miles away. Crew member Caron could see the first shock wave coming toward the plane at 1,100 ft./sec. Soon after, a second shock wave (echo effect) hit the planes with less intensity. The instruments which were dropped radioed blast information back to The Great Artiste. A coded message was sent to General Farrell on Tinian advising him of the successful detonation. The atomic mushroom cloud remained visible for 90 minutes until the planes were more than 400 miles away.
2:58 PM - The Enola Gay touches down on the runway at Tinian Island, followed a short time later by The Great Artiste and #91. Silver stars were awarded to each man involved with the mission. Tibbets received the Distinguished Service Cross. Mission debriefings were immediately conducted by Hazen Payett, an intelligence officer.*

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 10 P-51s and P-47s damage 10 locomotives between Tehsien and Suchow and 5 around Anyang, Kaifeng, and Loyang, and lightly damage bridges N of Chihsien and S of Houmachen.
MALAYA - P-38 fighter attacked Singapore, 2 were shot down by their defense.

USA: VIII Fighter Command: Unit movements from England to the US: HQ 13th and HQ 20th Bombardment Wings from Horham and Snetterton Heath; HQ 385th BG and 548th, 549th, 550th and 551st Bombardment Squadrons from Great Ashfield with B-17s; HQ 388th BG (Heavy) and 560th, 561st, 562d and 563d Bombardment Squadrons from Knettishall with B-17s; HQ 452d BG from Deopham Green; HQ 493d BG and 860th, 861st, 862d and 863d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy) from Debach with B-17s; 334th, 335th, 336th and 412th Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 95th BG (Heavy), from Horham with B-17s; 406th and 857th Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 492d BG (Very Heavy), from Harrington and Alconbury respectively; the 568th, 569th, 570th and 571st Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 390th BG (Heavy), from Framlingham with B-17s.

JAPAN: Okinawa-based aircraft pound targets on Kyushu, Japan; 150+ P-47s and A-26s fight bad weather to hit the primary, Miyakonojo; 170+ B-24s, B-25s, and P-47s hit Kagoshima as a secondary target; and 60+ B-25s and P-51s attack shipping and ground targets of opportunity in the Tsushima Strait area and in the N Ryukyu Islands. P-51s operating in the area between Kyushu and Korea bomb an airfield and strafe numerous targets of opportunity on Saishu Island and P-47s bomb Anjo on Tanega Island. Other aircraft, operating individually or in pairs, hit various targets of opportunity on the S Korea coast, in the Inland Sea, S Honshu, W Shikoku Island, throughout the N Ryukyu Islandss, and in the Shanghai, China area.

PHILLIPINES: B-24s pound resistance pockets on Negros Island in the Philippine Islands.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ 3d BG and 89th and 90th Bombardment Squadrons from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Okinawa with A-26s; HQ 8th FG and 36th Fighter Squadron from San Jose, Mindoro Island to Ie Shima with P-38s; ground echelon of 26th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, from Lingayen Airfield to Okinawa (air echelon remains at Clark Field, Luzon with F-5s).


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aug 7th 1945

*JAPAN: The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, meets to discuss the bombing of Hiroshima. The SCDW is know as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS. The Military members refuse to concede that this might be an atomic bomb. They insist on sending investigating teams. The Commander of Eta Jima Naval Academy is selected by the Navy and the Army sends Dr. Asada a professor of physics at Osaka University.

JAPAN:
8/7/45 - The decision to drop the second bomb was made on Guam. It's use was calculated to indicate that we had an endless supply of the new weapon. Many say that the 3rd bomb would actually not be ready until September. There is some differing of opinion on this.
8/7/45 - Fat Man (F31) with high explosives and a nuclear (plutonium) core was assembled by Navy Commander Ashworth. In the rush to complete the bomb, the firing unit cable was installed backwards, requiring B. J. O'Keefe to cut the connectors and reinstall them at the very last minute.*

Twentieth Air Force: 
154 B-29s fly a bombing mission during the day and 30 B-29s fly a mining mission during the night of 7/8 Aug; 1 B-29 is lost.
Mission 317: 124 B-29s, escorted by VII Fighter Command fighters, bomb the naval arsenal at Toyokawa. 1 B-29 is lost. After escorting the B-29s on their bombing mission, P-51s attack railroad targets and shipping in and near Magarimatsu, Chofu, Atsugi, and Sagami.
Mission 318: During the night of 7/8 Aug, 29 B-29s, escorted by FEAF P-47s, drop mines in Shimonoseki Strait, at Miyazu, Maizuru, Tsuruga, Obama and at Najin; 1 other mines an alternate target.
Fourteenth Air Force: Unit moves in China: HQ Fourteenth AF from Kunming to Paishiyi; 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st Fighter Group, based at Chengkung with P-51s, sends a detachment to operate at Pakhoi.

FEAF: In Japan, P-47s cover the Twentieth AF B-29 strike against Kyushu targets; B-24s and A-26s over Kyushu pound Tsuiki Airfield and other B-24s start fires at Omura; B-25s hit bridges and other targets at Matsubase and Kawajiri and bomb a convoy off Pusan, Korea; other B-25s hit Chiran Airfield and Izumi Airfields. fighter-bombers attack and considerably damage communications and transportation facilities throughout Kyushu.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 5 B-24s bomb Kataoka Airfield on Shimushu Island; AA fire damages 2 B-24s. 

FORMOSA: B-24s bomb Takao Airfield on Formosa.

PHILLIPINES: In the Philippines, organized Japanese resistance ends on the island of Mindanao. 
On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s support ground forces near Ambuclao, Kiangan, Batangan, Aparri, Mankayan, Bontoc, and Tabayoc and the Palugloko Mountains. In the Netherlands East Indies, B-24s bomb an area E of Bandjermasin,

NEI: Borneo, and P-51s hit the harbor at Soerabaja, Java.

[Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 8th and 13th Bombardment Squadrons, 3d BG, move from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa with A-26s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Aug 8th 1945

*MARIANAS:
8/8/45; 2:00 PM - Initial word was sent out that there would be an upcoming briefing.

8/8/45; 10:00 PM - Fat Man is loaded into Bock's Car, this time fully armed!
Note: The second mission was originally scheduled for August 11th but because of weather concerns, it was moved up two days to August 9th. This rescheduling also brought about a change of aircraft. This switch created a great deal of confusion, some of which still remains with us to this day. Maj. Sweeney was in line to command the second mission. However, his aircraft, The Great Artiste was still fitted with the special gear to drop the special measuring instruments and it could not be made ready to carry the bomb in time. Therefore, Tibbets made the quick decision to have the crew of The Great Artiste carry the Fat Man bomb in another B-29 named "Bockscar", so named for its pilot Fred Bock. Bock and his crew would fly The Great Artiste. The decision made a lot of sense. A simple switch of crews from one B-29 to another happened all the time.

8/8/45; 11:00 PM - A pre-flight briefing was held for all crew members of the three primary planes. Rendezvous point is changed from Iwo Jima to Yakushima due to bad weather. In addition, the altitude at which we were to fly to the Japanese Empire was raised 17,000 feet from the normal 9,000 feet. A different rendezvous point didn't mean much, but the higher altitude meant greater fuel consumption. Two important directives were issued by Tibbets at this briefing. (1) Wait no more than 15 minutes at the rendezvous point before proceeding on to Japan and (2) Drop "Fat Man" visually, ie., we must see the target!*

JAPAN:
Twentieth Air Force: 381 B-29s fly three missions, 2 during the day of 8 Aug and 1 during the night of 8/9 Aug; 7 B-29s are lost.
Mission 319: Shortly before 1200 hours, 221 B-29s drop incendiaries on Yawata destroying 1.22 sq mi, 21% of the city; 6 others hit alternate targets; 1 B-29s is shot down by Japanese fighters and 3 are lost to mechanical reasons.
Mission 320: Late in the afternoon, 60 B-29s bomb an aircraft plant and arsenal complex at Tokyo; 2 others hit alternate targets; 2 B-29s are lost to flak and 1 to mechanical reasons (these are the last B-29s lost in action by the Twentieth AF).
Mission 321: During the night of 8/9 Aug, 91 B-29s hit Fukiyama with incendiaries destroying 0.88 sq mi, 73.3% of the city; 1 hits an alternate target. 100+ fighters from Iwo Jima hit airfields, factory buildings, barracks, and rail installations in the Osaka area.
Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 10 P-51s hit buildings, trucks, rivercraft, and other targets of opportunity in the Paoching, Hengyang, and Chuanhsien areas.

FEAF: Okinawa-based B-24s, B-25s, A-26s, P-51s, and P-47s carry out numerous strikes against targets on Kyushu Island, Japan; targets include the Usa and Tsuiki Airfields, communications and transport targets all over Kyushu, shipping between Kyushu and Korea, and targets of opportunity in the Ryukyu Islands, on the China coast, and on Formosa. P-47s escorting Twentieth AF B-29s claim 10 Japanese planes downed.

PACIFIC: The crew of the USN destroyer USS Cassin boards the Japanese hospital ship Kiku Maru northwest of Marcus Island but finds no violations and lets the ship proceed. 

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-24s support ground forces in the Lenatin River Valley and SSE of Mankayan and P-38s support ground action SSE of Mankayan, in the Kiangan area, and NW of Bagabag.

NEI: B-24s bomb Shinchiku Airfield. B-24s on a shipping search hit Lolobata Airfield on Halmahera Island.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ 475th FG and 431st, 432d and 433d Fighter Squadrons from Lingayen Airfield to Ie Shima with P-38s; 528th Bombardment Squadron 380th BG (Heavy), from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2010)

*JAPAN:
Special Mission #16
The SIX B-29's of the Nagasaki Mission: 
•	Bockscar", piloted by Maj. Charles Sweeney carried the "Fat Man" plutonium bomb.
•	"The Great Artiste", piloted by Capt. Fred Bock, was assigned to drop the three instruments used to measure the blast effects of the bomb.
•	"The Big Stink", flown by Maj. James Hopkins, carried the scientific observers.
•	"Full House", flown by Capt. Ralph Taylor, acts as a standby aircraft and flew to Iwo Jima in the event of mechanical problems with Bockscar.
•	"Up an' Atom", piloted by Capt. George Marquardt, will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to primary target of Kokura.
•	"Laggin' Dragon", piloted by Capt. Charles McKnight, will act as a weather plane and fly ahead to the secondary target of Nagasaki.

The Mission's Timeline...
8/9/45; Prior to take off, flight engineer Kuharek notices the fuel pump for one of the reserve tanks on Bockscar is not functioning. The crew deplanes while the situation is discussed. The decision is made to carry on with the mission as planned.
8/9/45; 2:58 AM - The two weather planes, Up an' Atom and Laggin' Dragon, take off for their selected cities to monitor weather conditions.
8/9/45; 3:49 AM - Bockscar, piloted by Major Charles "Chuck" Sweeney, lifts off from Tinian Island. This take off was tricky, as the B-29 was loaded past a safe limit. Everyone on Tinian, at one time or another, had witnessed a B29, heavily laden with mines, crash and explode at the end of the runway when just one engine was lost. As Bockscar sped down the 8,500 foot runway in the dark of night, you can bet it was on the minds of the crew members.
8/9/45; 3:51 AM - The Great Artiste, piloted by Capt. Fred Bock, leaves Tinian for Japan.
8/9/45; 3:53 AM - The Big Stink, piloted by Lt. Col. Hopkins, lifts off.
8/9/45; 4:00 AM - Commander Ashworth, the Weaponeer, opened the small hatch to the bomb bay and crawled inside. Approx. 15 minutes later he reappeared and said that he had changed the "green plugs to red". He also said that we had to maintain altitude because the bomb could pre-detonate if we dropped below 5,000 feet. Lt. Barnes, the other Weaponeer, turned to the black box that had been placed on the table beside Abe Spitzer, our radioman. This box had lots of dials and lights and one big red bulb that slowly blinked off and on. Lt. Barnes set on a small stool in front of the box and never took his eyes off the blinking bulb until we dropped "Fat Man" almost six hours later. When asked at one point why he was so absorbed by the blinking light, Lt. Barnes said that as long as it continued to blink slowly, everything was ok with the bomb. If it started to blink rapidly, well......
8/9/45; 9:10 AM - Bockscar reached rendezvous point and immediately spots The Great Artiste. The Big Stink is nowhere in sight. Aircraft increased their altitude to 30,000 feet and slowly circle Yakushima Island. 15 and then 20 minutes went by, still no Hopkins on The Big Stink. Everyone was remembering Tibbet's directive - wait no more than 15 minutes and then leave. It was also during this circling that both weather planes reported that both Kokura and Nagasaki had cloud cover but visibility was sufficient for visual bombing.
8/9/45; 9:50 AM - After circling for 40 minutes, Bockscar and The Great Artiste finally head in the direction of Kokura. The Big Stink was nowhere to be seen. (Note: There is still to this day differing stories of why The Big Stink failed to rendezvous with the rest.) The additional 30 minutes that Bockscar and The Great Artiste took to wait ended up costing the mission clear, visual bombing conditions over Kokura. These crucial minutes saved Kokura from utter destruction and placed Nagasaki forever in the history books.
8/9/45; 10:20 AM - B29's arrive at Kokura.
8/9/45; 10:40 AM - Target is in sight, but 7/10 cloud cover is preventing visual run.
8/9/45; 10:45 AM - Three bomb runs are made on Kokura, but each time the drop was called off. Animated discussions take place amongst crew members as what to do next. Mention is made of a fuel transfer pump problem that means the additional 640 gallons of fuel stored in the tail was useless. Fuel is now becoming a real problem!
8/9/45; 11:32 AM - Decision made to reduce power to conserve fuel and head for secondary target, Nagasaki, 95 miles to the south.
8/9/45; 11:56 AM - Bockscar and The Great Artiste arrive at Nagasaki. 
8/9/45; 11:58 AM - Bombardier, Kermit Beahan, now flying Bockscar, releases "Fat Man". Both planes take a 155 degree dive to their right and left respectively.
8/9/45; 12:02 PM - Fat Man explodes at an altitude of 1,840 feet with a force of 22,000 tons of TNT. Three shock waves are felt by both planes.
8/9/45; 12:06 PM - Bockscar and The Great Artiste, now low on fuel, head toward Okinawa. Real possibility exists for a forced landing in the water. Attempt to raise air/sea rescue units fails.
8/9/45; 1:00 PM - Okinawa is in sight. Attempts to notify airfield of emergency landing fails. There were other planes landing at the time on the only active runway. Finally, Sweeney ordered flares to be fired and Bockscar headed in. They landed at 150 MPH instaed of the normal 120 MPH. The number 2 engine ran out of fuel as they were on the runway.
8/9/45; 1:20 PM - Both The Great Artiste and Hopkins' The Big Stink (now found) landed at Okinawa. As it turned out, The Big Stink made its way to Nagasaki and arrived in time to take photographs.
8/9/45; 5:30 PM - All 3 B29's take off from Okinawa for Tinian Island.
8/9/45; 11:30 PM - B29's arrive back at North Field on Tinian.*

USA: US President Truman broadcasts about the atomic bombs and their use on Japan.

MANCHURIA: The Red Army attack Japanese Forces in Manchuria with an army of 1.5 million soldiers. The Japanese defense lines are soon smashed.

JAPAN: Vice Admiral Hoshina, Chief of Military Affairs Bureau for the Naval Ministry, discussed the worsening situation with Vice Admiral Onishi, the Navy Vice Chief of Staff. Onishi replies that there were "ample chances of victory for Japan." He minimizes the importance of the atom bomb and the Russian invasion, the dwindling resources. He stresses the effectiveness of "special attacks" and the suicide weapons.
Hoshina then sees Navy Minister Yonai. Yonai comments "I have given up the war."
The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, meets at 10:30 this morning. The SCDW is known as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS. They are notified of the Nagasaki bomb. By 1:00 pm they are still unable to agree on acceptance of the Potsdam Declaration. The Military refuses to negotiate on the continuing existence of the Emperor system, disarmament and occupation.
At the Japanese cabinet meeting this afternoon, PM Suzuki is able to set the stage for an Imperial Conference with the Emperor. The military are not aware that it will be tonight. The discussion is deadlocked over two proposals. The FM proposal is to accept the Potsdam Declaration. The military have added 1) A guarantee that the imperial family will continue to reign. 2) Disarmament of the armed forces by Japan herself. 3) Trial of war criminals by Japan herself. 4) Occupation of Japan to be limited to the minimum time and places.

Twentieth Air Force: 
Mission 322: During the night of 9/10 Aug, 95 B-29s bomb the Nippon Oil Refinery at Amagasaki; 2 others hit alternate targets.

FEAF: 
In Japan, B-25s over Kyushu Island, bomb airfields at Kanoya, the town of Noma, shipping in Beppu Bay, bridges, factories, and oil storage at Tsurusaki, and shipping, coastal villages, and communications targets in the Tsushima Strait area; A-26s and A-20s hit Kanoya Airfield and the industrial areas of Kushikino, Minato, and Shimahira; B-24s over W Honshu Island bomb the airfield at Iwakuni; 200+ P-47s and P-51s hit numerous targets on Shikoku and Kyushu Islands, and in the Ryukyu Islands including airfields, barracks, harbor installations, bridges, shipping, vehicles, and various factories and storage facilities.
- USN carrier-based aircraft of Task Force 38 attack Japanese shipping 
and airfields in northern Honshu and Hokkaido; 9 ships are sunk.
- USN battleships and cruisers, plus 2 RN light cruisers, bombard industrial targets at Kamaishi, Honshu. 

FORMOSA: B-24s bomb military stores at Matsuyama, Formosa.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, B-25s and P-38s support ground forces in areas N of Baguio, SSE of Mankayan, S of Kabayan, SE of Cervantes, near Kiangan, and NW of Infanta.

NEI: B-24s over Ceram Islands bomb Liang barracks on Ambon.

PACIFIC: A USN force consisting of the battleship USS New Jersey, light cruiser USS Biloxi and 4 destroyers shell Wake Island while they are enroute from Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii to Eniwetok Atoll in the Marshall Islands. 

Tenth Air Force: HQ Tenth AF moves from Kunming to Liuchow, China; when the war ends, the deployment of Tenth AF units to China is still in progress; so, for the Tenth, war ends amidst a major reorganization.
Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 5 B-25s, with P-51 escort, damage the Puchi railroad bridge, and hit rail traffic N of Sinsiang; the P-51s strafe AA positions and targets of opportunity near the bridge; 4 other B-25s operating individually, attack truck convoys and targets of opportunity S of Changsha, S and N of Yoyang, and in the Siang Chiang Valley, and hit the S end of the town of Siangtan.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: HQ 3d Air Commando Group and 3d and 4th Fighter Squadrons (Commando) from Laoag, Luzon to Ie Shima with P-51s; HQ from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa; and 35th Fighter Squadron, 8th FG, from San Jose Mindoro to Ie Shima with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2010)

August 10th 1945

*JAPAN: The Japanese Imperial Conference begins just prior to midnight. After much discussion by various cabinet members, they are still unable to make a decision. At 2:00 am, PM Suzuki addresses Hirohito and asks, "Your Imperial decision is requested as to which porposal should be adopted, the foreign minister's or the one with the four conditions."

This was the first time in recorded Japanese history that the Emperor had been asked to make a decision. The military had expected the conference was for discussion and would then disperse. Now, the living god whose every command they had sworn to uphold was about to speak.

"I agree with the foreign minister." is the beginning of his answer. He then reviews events of the past several months. Then he goes on: "Some advocate a decisive battle in the homeland as the way to survival. In past experience, however, there has always been a discrepancy between the fighting services' plans and the results."

The military had demanded death before dishonor for Japan. Hirohito, the God-sent Ruler of the Great Japanese Empire (his official title) favored dishonor, if need be, as the price of life for his countrymen and survival of Japan.

At 3:00 am the cabinet meeting is resumed. The Emperor's decision is ratified. At 7:00 am General Yoshizumi, Chief of the Military Affairs Division of the War Ministry goes to the foreign ministry to derail sending the notice of the decision, he is too late.

During the day, the military are working at cross purposes. The Senior Officers are trying to comply with the Emperor's decision. The junior officers are confused, disillusioned and ready to revolt.

The conditional Japanese acceptance of the terms of the Potsdam Declaration is announced on Japanese Radio.*

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)]
Twentieth Air Force:
The Japanese radio announces the Japanese desire for peace and USASTAF limits operations to precision mission. 104 B-29s fly 2 missions against Japan without loss.
Mission 323: During the day, 70 B-29s, escorted by 2 groups of P-51s, bomb the arsenal complex at Tokyo; 3 others hit alternate targets.
Mission 324: During the night of 10/11 Aug, 31 B-29s mine Shimonoseki Strait, Nakaumi Lagoon, and waters at Sakai and Yonago, Japan and Wonsan, Korea.

JAPAN:
In Japan, 80 B-24s, 118 B-25s, and 220+ P-47s and P-38s pound the Kumamoto area; 20+ B-24s bomb the Oita area; 39 P-51s provide cover over both targets; nearly 40 B-25s attack destroyers, cargo ships, and small vessels during a shipping sweep between Kyushu Island and Korea; P-47s bomb Sasebo Harbor; P-51s hit various targets of opportunity on Honshu and Kyushu and B-25s bomb targets of opportunity in the N Ryukyu Islands. B-24s bomb Shinchiku.
- Carrier-based aircraft from the RN's Task Force 37 and USN's Task Force 38 attack shipping, airfields and railways in the Hokkaido and northern
Honshu area; they claim the destruction of 720 aircraft on the ground.
Participating in this attack, are Corsair Mk IVs of the RCN's No. 1841 Squadron in HMS Formidable.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater Fourteenth Air Force: Major General Charles B Stone III assumes command of HQ Fourteenth AF, replacing Major General Claire L Chennault. In China, 5 B-25s and 4 P-51s bomb a bivouac S of Siangyin, hit convoys S of Siangtan and in the Siang Chiang Valley, pound a storage area and AA positions at Nanchang, and hit a truck concentration N of Hengshan; 50+ P-47s and P-51s attack rivercraft, railroad targets, troops, trucks, and bridges at several points in S and E China

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 90th BG and 320th Bombardment Squadron to Ie Shima; and 530th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), to Okinawa.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s hit troop concentrations near Mount Pulog and ENE of Dupax. B-24 unit moves from San Jose, Mindoro:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for doing this syscom, it's really interesting.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2010)

August 11th 1945

*JAPAN: Government Deliberations: Shortly after midnight Japan receives unofficial notification of the rejection of Japan's conditional acceptance of the Potsdam Declaration.
The Chief of Staff for the Army and Navy meet with Hirohito. They review the US response and offer their advice. "Reject the impertinent terms and fight to the very last." Hirohito realizes that they have not really heard his desire on the 10th to end the war.
Professor Asada, after investigating Hiroshima, returns to Osaka University. He has a visitor, Lt. Saito from the Etajima Naval Academy. He reports that his commanding officer has deduced that the Hiroshima bomb was a mixture of magnesium and oxygen. There was not much more to fear from this new bomb than conventional bombs. There were 3 notations: 1) A special bomb was used; 2) burns can be prevented by covering the body; 3) rumor has it that the same kind of bomb will be dropped on Tokyo on August 12.
Professor Asada is shocked and convinces Lt. Saito to delay his report until Asada can report to Tokyo first.
During the day, a group of junior army officers around Col. Takeshita decide to mount a coup. They intend to overrule the "false advisors" of the Emperor and continue the war.
That evening the Emperor meets with all of the Imperial Family. He explains the object of his decision and asks for their support. After open discussion, the princes pledge their support.
The War Minister Anami meets with Prince Mikasa. He requests the prince to ask the Emperor to change his mind. Anami later reports to his secretary "Prince Mikasa severly scolded me saying 'Since the Manchurian Incident the army has not once acted in accordance with the Imperial wish. It is most improper that you should still want to continue the war when things have come to this stage' "*

In Japan:
- Okinawa-based B-24s, B-25s, A-26 Invaders, A-20s, and fighters of the US Far East Air Force fly about 530 sorties and cause extensive destruction to shipping and shore installations in the Inland Sea, in the Tsushima area, and of communications, transportation, and other targets throughout Kyushu Island.
- US carrier-based aircraft of Task Force 38 sink three IJN submarines at Kure.

NEI: After embarking Australian Army officers in Borneo, the US submarine USS Hawkbill lands the commandoes at Terampah Harbor, Matak Island, Anambas Islands and they destroy a gasoline dump, capture intelligence documents and rescue an Indian POW. Two radio stations are destroyed using the submarine deck gun. The submarine returned to Borneo on 13 August.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): The 11th Fighter Squadron, 343d Fighter Group moves from Adak to Shemya with P-38s.

Fourteenth Air Force: In China, 9 P-51s attack troops, trains, and rivercraft around Chenhsien, Tehsien, and Hengyang; and the 115th Liaison Squadron, Fourteenth AF, based at Hsingchiang with L-1, L-4s and L-5s, begins operating primarily from Peishiyi.

PHILLIPINES: Philippine based B-24s bomb Heito Airfield on Formosa and Laha barracks Ambon. P-38s hit buildings near Dibuluan and fieldguns near Kiangan on Luzon.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 400th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th BG (Heavy), moves from San Jose, Mindoro to Ie Shima with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2010)

August 12th 1945

JAPAN: On this quiet Sunday, junior Army officers meet with War Minister Anami at his house, attempting to enlist his assistance in their plans for a coup. US drops leaflets telling of surrender terms to encourage leaders to quit. 

JAPAN: In the Kurile Islands, the USN light cruiser USS Concord and 3 destroyers bombard Suribachi Airfield on Paramushiru Island for 20 minutes beginning at 0046 hours local. The last shot fired by a USN vessel is fired by the USS Concord.

JAPAN: FEAF: B-25s and A-26 Invaders hit Chiran and Kanoya Airfields while other A-26s and A-20s and P-47s hit the towns of Kushikino, Akune, and Miyazaki; more B-25s and fighter-bombers hit shipping and communications targets on Kyushu, the northern Ryukyu Islands, and between Japan and Korea; the aircraft claim several small merchant ships sunk and damaged, and numerous bridges, railroads, factories, and other targets of opportunity hit.

JAPAN: 11TH AF: Four US Eleventh Air Force B-24s make a combined visual and radar bomb run over Kataoka on Shimushu Island; 3 more bomb Suribachi Airfield on Paramushiru Island, hitting runways and buildings; all of these missions are in support of the naval bombardment. USN PB4Y-2 Privateers of VPB-120 based on Attu attack Kurabu Airfield on Paramushiru Island. 

KOREA: Soviet troops enter N. Korea. 

OKINAWA: I-58 launches last kaiten. Pennsylvania torpedoed at Okinawa

FORMOSA: B-24s from Okinawa bomb Matsuyama Airfield on Formosa. B-24s from the Philippines pound Kagi Airfield and the Takao marshalling yard.

PHILLIPINES: On Luzon, P-38s support ground forces in or near Kabayan, Kiangan, and Uldugan.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: Air echelon of the 8th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 6th Reconnaissance Group, from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with F-5s joining the ground echelon that arrived in Jul; 319th and 529th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th BG (Heavy), from San Jose, Mindoro to Ie Shima with B-24s; 387th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 312th BG (Heavy), from Floridablanca to Okinawa with A-20s; and 529th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 380th BG (Heavy), from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2010)

August 13th 1945

JAPAN: The Cabinet Secretary Sakomizu and Lord Kido among others, have been branded as "false advisors" to the Emperor. Placards and posters over the country have sprung up urging that they and others of the "peace faction" be killed on sight.
Lt. Gen. Okido, commander of the Kempeitai (Military Police), appears in the PMs office demanding to see Suzuki. After finding out he is not there he tells Cabinet Secretary Sakomizu that "If Japan surrenders the army will rise. This is certain. Has the PM confidence that he can suppress the revolt?" 
The Japanese Supreme Council for the Direction of the War, meets at 8:45 this morning. The SCDW is know as the Big 6 of the Japanese Cabinet. PM, FM, War Minister, Navy Minister, Army CofS, Navy CofS. The meeting is interupted by a call from Hirohito for both Chief of Staffs. Hirohito asks for their offensive plans during peace negotiations. They agree to refrain from offensive measures. After the SCDW meeting resumes, it accomplishes nothing. FM Togo leaves to report to the Emperor. He instructs the FM to do his best to settle the matter.
Junior Japanese Army officers meet in small groups during the day. They are determined to take over the government and continue the war.
The full cabinet meets at 3:00 pm. Anami leaves to call Lt. Gen. Yoshizumi and tells him that the cabinet is coming around to the army's way of thinking. It is not.
At 4:00 pm a Japanese IGHQ communique is released: "The Imperial Army and Navy having hereby received the gracious Imperial Command to protect the national polity [Emperor System] and to defend the Imperial Land, the entire armed forces will single-heartedly commence a general offensive against the Allied enemy forces." The War Minister and Army Chief of Staff immediately order the distribution of this message stopped. They know nothing about it.
By 7:00 pm the cabinet meeting has decided nothing. The PM, desiring to follow the Imperial will announces that he will report to the Emperor and again ask His Majesty to give his gracious decision. This in effect puts the military on notice that any coup must happen before another Imperial Conference.

JAPAN: A USAAF OA-10A Catalina rescues a TBM Avenger crewman from the inner reaches of Tokyo Bay midway between Yokohama and Kizarazu, marking the first time that a U.S. plane has accomplished a rescue in those waters. The crewman was assigned to Torpedo Squadron Eighty Seven in the aircraft carrier USS Ticonderoga.

JAPAN: FEAF: B-24s and B-25s from Okinawa pound shipping in the waters off Korea and Kyushu Island and in the Inland Sea claiming several vessels sunk and damaged; P-47s over Keijo encounter 20 Japanese aircraft and claim at least 16 shot down.

JAPAN: - RN and USN carrier-based aircraft of Task Force 38 attack Japanese airfields in the Tokyo area and claim 250 aircraft destroyed on the ground.

PHILLIPINES: B-25s attack Japanese forces near Palacian, Luzon.

SINGAPORE: P-38s hit shipping in the Singapore area. Unit moves from Luzon.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): The Eleventh AF dispatches its last combat mission when 6 B-24s radar-bomb the Kashiwahara Staging Area on Paramushiru with incendiaries, leaving huge columns of smoke. 

OKINAWA: Eighth Air Force: The 461st, 462d and 463d Bombardment Squadrons (Very Heavy), 346th BG (Very Heavy), arrive on Okinawa from the US with B-29s.

Tenth Air Force: Unit moves in China: 27th Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Chengkung to Liangshan with C-47s; 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, from Dinjan, India to Liuchow with P-61s (detachments at Chengkung and Nanning, China).

Fourteenth Air Force: The flight of the 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, at Hanchung with F-5s, returns to base at Shwangliu (other flights are at Hsian and Ankang).

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 312th BG and 389th Bombardment Squadron from Floridablanca to Yontan with B-32s; 547th Night Fighter Squadron, V Fighter Command, from Lingayen Airfield to Ie Shima with P-38s and P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2010)

August 14th 1945

*JAPAN: The Japanese army coup is scheduled for 10:00 am. At 9:00 am War Minister Anami addresses all senior section war ministry staff: "The army should act in unison, because Japan is now facing the critical stiuation. Strengthen your unity. Beware of any undisciplined acts. Those who consider any arbitrary actions will have to carry them out over my dead body." This statement ends the hopes of the Junior Officers for an easy takeover.

At 10:30 the Imperial Conference with the cabinet and the Emperor begins. After discussion the Emperor again gives his decision: "I have carefully studied the Allied reply and concluded that it virtually acknowledges our position in the note sent several days ago. In short, I believe the reply is acceptable. Though it is understandable that some should distrust the Allied intentions, I do not believe the reply was written with malice." With this statement it is now a matter of trust.

Shortly after Noon, Professor Asada meets with the Navy. After hearing his report on the Hiroshima bombing, he reports their conclusion was: "to isolate all Japanese physicists in the caves in Nagano Prefecture to have them produce atomic bombs. They planned to drop them on America. The Navy had no intention of surrendering. "

At 1:00 pm the full cabinet meets and after much discussion reluctantly approves the Emperor's decision.

Representatives of the Radio Tokyo arrive at the palace at 3:00 to record the Emperor's statement. It is finished recording just before midnight. There are 3 copies. Members of the household ministry agree to hold the recording until they will be broadcast tomorrow.*

INDONESIA: August 14 Sukarno, Hatta, and Radjiman Wediodiningrat return to Jakarta, mistrustful of the Japanese promise.

OKINAWA: 11th Airborne Div stages to Okinawa as initial occupation force for Japan. 

USA: The US War Production Board removes its controls over automobile manufacturing activity.

JAPAN – FEAF: B-25s, P-47s, and P-51s attack shipping in Korea and Kyushu waters, claiming several vessels destroyed and damaged. P-47s over the Osaka-Nagoya area claim several Japanese aircraft shot down.

Twentieth Air Force: 752 B-29s fly 7 missions against Japan without loss. These are the last B-29 missions against Japan in WWII. The following 3 missions were flown during the day:
Mission 325: 157 B-29s bomb the naval arsenal at Hikari; 4 others hit alternate targets. 
Mission 326: 145 B-29s bomb the Osaka Army Arsenal and 2 hit alternate targets; 160+ P-51 escort the B-29s and attack airfields in the Nagoya area; 1 P-51 is lost.
Mission 327: 108 B-29s bomb the railroad yards at Marifu; 2 others hit alternate targets. The following 4 missions were flown during the night of 14/15 Aug: 
Mission 328: In the longest nonstop unstaged B-29 mission from the Mariana Islands, 3,650 miles, 132 B-29s bomb the Nippon Oil Company at Tsuchizakiminato.
Mission 329: 81 B-29s drop incendiaries on the Kumagaya urban area destroying 0.27 sq mi, 45% of the city area.
Mission 330: 86 B-29s drop incendiaries on the Isezaki urban area destroying 0.166 sq mi, 17% of the city area.
Mission 331: 39 B-29s mine the waters at Nanao, Shimonoseki, Miyazu, and Hamada. Before the last B-29s return, President Harry S Truman announces the unconditional surrender of Japan. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 19th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Clark Field to Okinawa with B-24s.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice research, syscom3.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Shinpachi. You have more info you can provide?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2010)

How about this, syscom3?

The original copy of the Emperor's statement.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> How about this, syscom3?
> 
> The original copy of the Emperor's statement.



8)

Thank you very much!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2010)

August 15th 1945

CENTRAL PACIFIC [US Army Strategic Air Forces in the Pacific (USASTAF)]: All offensive action against Japan ends.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater): All offensive action against Japan ends 
Fourteenth Air Force: HQ 81st FG and 91st Fighter Squadron move from Fungwansham to Huhsien, China with P-47s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: All offensive action against Japan ends. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur is notified that he is Supreme Commander for Allied powers.

*MacArthur tries to communicate with Tokyo using the War Department signal facilities, but when he receives no reply, he turns to the Army Airways Communications System (AACS). The AACS Manila station (call sign WXXU), tapped out MacArthur's instructions to the Japanese using a frequency over which AACS had been broadcasting uncoded weather information; the message reads:

"From Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers To The Japanese Emperor, the Japanese Imperial Government, the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters Message Number Z-500 I have been designated as the Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers (the United States, the Republic of China, the United Kingdom and the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics) and empowered to arrange directly with the Japanese authorities for the cessation of hostilities at the earliest practicable date. It is desired that a radio station in the Tokyo area be officially designated for continuous use in handling radio communications between this headquarters and your headquarters. Your reply to this message should give the call signs, frequencies and station designation. It is desired that the radio communication with my headquarters in Manila be handled in English text. Pending designation by you of a station in the Tokyo area for use as above indicated, station JUM on frequency 13705 kilocycles will be used for this purpose and Manila will reply on 15965 kilocycles. Upon receipt of this message, acknowledge. Signed MacArthur."

Within less than 2 hours, the Tokyo reply came back. This was the first direct communication between the Allies and Japan.*

FEAF: Unit moves: HQ 22d BG and 33d Bombardment Squadron from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with B-24s; 66th Troop Carrier Squadron, 403d Troop Carrier Group, from Morotai to Dulag with C-46s; 160th Liaison Squadron, 3d Air Commando Group [attached to 5th Air Liaison Group (Provisional)], from Mabalacat, Luzon to Ie Shima with UC-64s and L-5s; 321st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 90th BG (Heavy), from San Jose, Mindoro to Ie Shima with B-24s; 531st Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa with B-24s; and 674th Bombardment Squadron, 417th BG, from San Jose, Mindoro to Okinawa with A-20s.

JAPAN: Admiral Ugaki and the final Kamikazi:
[Admiral Ugaki was a prominate senior officer in the IJN throughout the war years] On 15 August 1945, Emperor Showa made a radio announcement conceding defeat and calling for the military to lay down their arms. After listening to the announcement announcing Japan's defeat, Ugaki made a last entry in his diary noting that he had not yet received an "official" cease-fire order, and that as he alone was to blame for the failure of his valiant aviators to stop the enemy, he would fly one last mission himself to show the true spirit of bushido. His subordinates protested, and even after Ugaki had climbed into the backseat of a Yokosuka D4Y "Judy", Warrant Officer Akiyoshi Endo, whose place in the kamikaze roster Ugaki had usurped, climbed into the same space that the admiral had already occupied. Thus, the aircraft containing Ugaki took off with three men, as opposed to two each in the remaining ten aircraft. Prior to boarding his aircraft, Ugaki posed for pictures and removed his rank insignia from his dark green uniform, taking only a ceremonial short sword given to him by Admiral Yamamoto.
Endo served as radioman during the mission, sending Ugaki's final messages, and a final message at 19:24, reported that the plane had begun its dive onto an American vessel. However, U.S. Navy records do not indicate any successful kamikaze attack on that day, and it is likely that all aircraft on the mission (with the exception of three that returned due to engine problems) crashed into the ocean.
The next morning, the crew of American landing craft LST-926 found the still smoldering remains of a cockpit with three bodies on the beach of Ishikawajima. The third man, his head crushed and right arm missing, wore a dark green uniform and a short sword was found nearby. The sailors buried the bodies in the sand.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2010)

August 16th 1945

INDONESIA: August 16 Sukarno and Hatta are spirited away by youth leaders, including Chaerul Saleh, to Rengasdengklok at 3:00 A.M. They later return to Jakarta, meet with General Yamamoto, and spend the next night at Vice-Admiral Maeda Tadashi's residence. Sukarno and Hatta are told privately that Japan no longer has the power to make decisions regarding the future of Indonesia.

KOREA: Korea divided into North and South.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Tenth Air Force: In China, the detachments of the 427th Night Fighter Squadron, Tenth AF, operating from Chengkung and Nanning with P-61s return to base at Liuchow.
Fourteenth Air Force: Unit moves in China: 1st Combat Cargo Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 69th Composite Wing), from Hsinching to Chengkung with C-47s; detachments of 21st Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF at Laifeng returns to base at Shwangliu and a flight begins operating from Chihkiang, all with F-5s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves to Okinawa: HQ 49th FG and 9th Fighter Squadron from Lingayen Airfield with P-38s; 5th and 6th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 2d Combat Cargo Group, from Dulag with C-46s.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2010)

The Japanese side received his 2nd message form Gen. MacArther on August 15 prior to their official acknowledgments.

*****************************

Pursuant to the acceptance of the terms of surrender of the Allied Powers by the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Imperial Government, and the Japanese Imperial Headquarters, the Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers hereby directs the immediate cessation of hostilities by the Japanese forces. The Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers is to be notified at once of the effective date and hour of such cessation of hostilities, whereupon the Allied forces will be directed to cease hostilities. 

The Supreme Commander of the Allied Powers further directs the Japanese Imperial Government to send to his headquarters at Manila, Philippine Islands, a competent representative empowered to receive in the name of the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Imperial Government, and the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters certain requirements for carrying into effect the terms of surrender. The above representative will present to the Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers upon his arrival a document authenticated by the Emperor of Japan, empowering him to receive the requirements of the Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers. 

The representative will be accompanied by competent advisers representing the Japanese Army, the Japanese Navy, and Japanese Air Forces. The latter adviser will be one thoroughly familiar with airdrome facilities in the Tokyo area. 

Procedure for transport of the above party under safe-conduct is prescribed as follows: The party will travel in a Japanese airplane to an airdrome on the island of Ie Shima, from which point they will be transported to Manila, Philippine Islands, in a United States airplane. They will be-returned to Japan in the same manner. The party will employ an unarmed airplane, type Zero, model 22, L2, D3. 

*Such airplane will be painted all white and will bear upon the side of its fuselage and the top and bottom of each wing green crosses easily recognizable at 500 yards. The airplane will be capable of in-flight voice communications, in English, on a frequency of 6,970 kilocycles. *

The airplane will proceed to an airdrome on the island of Ie Shima, identified by two white crosses prominently displayed in the center of the runway. The exact date and hour this airplane will depart from Sata Misaki, on the southern tip of Kyushu, the route and altitude of the flight, and estimated time of arrival in Ie Shima will be broadcast six hours in advance, in English, from Tokyo on a frequency of 16,125 kilocycles. Acknowledgment by radio from this headquarters of the receipt of such broadcast is required prior to take-off of the airplane. Weather permitting, the airplane will depart from Sata Misaki between the hours of 0800 and 1100 Tokyo time on the seventeenth day of August 1945. In communications regarding this flight, the code designation "Bataan" will be employed. 

The airplane will approach Ie Shima on able course of 180 degrees and circle landing field at 1,000 feet or below the cloud layer until joined by an escort of United States Army P-38's which will lead it to able landing. Such escort may join the airplane prior to arrival at Ie Shima. 

MACARTHUR


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2010)

August 17th 1945

INDONESIA: "Proclamation of Indonesian Independence", signed by Sukarno-Hatta. Tan Malaka, a former Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) leader, returns secretly from exile and reveals his identity in Jakarta and draws a large following.
Throughout this month and September, the euphoria of revolution spreads across the country, while local Japanese commanders and their troops often abandon urban areas to avoid confrontation. Many discreetly allowed Indonesian youths to acquire arms. Republican youths take over infrastructure facilities in Jakarta, Yogyakarta, Surakarta, Malang and Bandung with little or no Japanese resistance. Mass pro-Republic rallies are held in Jakarta and Surabaya. Sukarno successfully convinces crowds to disperse without challenging the Japanese, thus further boosting his reputation as the only one able to prevent massive violence. Revolutionary spirit also emerges in literature and the arts. PETA (not the animal rights group. Indonesian Pembela Tanah Air - Defenders of the Homeland) forces, radical youths, and ordinary people in Jakarta organize defense of Sukarno's residence. Flyers are distributed proclaiming independence. Adam Malik sends out a shortwave announcement of the Proklamasi.

CHINA - Fourteenth Air Force: Unit moves in China: 91st Fighter Squadron, 81st FG, from Fungwanshan to Huhsien with P-47s; detachment of the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 312th Fighter Wing), at Hsian returns to base at Shwangliu with P-61s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves to Okinawa: HQ 417th BG and 672d and 675th Bombardment Squadrons from San Jose, Mindoro with A-20s; 7th and 8th Fighter Squadrons, 49th FG, from Lingayen Airfield with P-38s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2010)

August 18th 1945

JAPAN: The last US casualty of the war.
On 18 August, four B-32 Dominators were given the task of photographing many of the targets covered on the previous day; however, mechanical problems caused two to be pulled from the flight. Over Japan, a formation of 14 A6M Zeros and three N1K2-J Shiden-Kai fighters (as is often the case, Shiden-Kai is described as Ki-44 Tojo, but it may be misunderstanding of the crews) attacked the remaining two U.S. aircraft. Saburo Sakai, a Japanese ace, said later there was concern that the Dominators were attacking. Another Japanese ace, Sadamu Komachi, stated in a 1978 Japanese magazine article that the fighter pilots could not bear to see American bombers flying serenely over a devastated Tokyo. The B-32 Dominator Hobo Queen II (s/n 42-108532) was flying at 20,000 ft when the Japanese fighters took off and received no significant damage. Hobo Queen II claimed two Zeros destroyed in the action as well as a probable Shiden-Kai. The other Dominator was flying 10,000 ft below Hobo Queen II when the fighters took off. The fighters heavily damaged that Dominator and seriously wounded two crew members. Photographer Staff Sergeant Joseph Lacharite was wounded in the legs (his recovery required several years). Sergeant Anthony Marchione, a photographer's assistant, helped Lacharite and then was fatally wounded himself. Despite the damage it received, the Dominator was able to return to Okinawa. Marchione was the last American to die in air combat in World War II. On 19 August, propellers were removed from all Japanese fighters as per the terms of the cease fire agreement.

INDONESIA: August 18 PPKI moves to form an interim government with Sukarno as President and Hatta as Vice-President. 
Piagam Jakarta (Jakarta Charter) mentioning Islam among the Pancasila principles is dropped from the preamble to the new constitution. 
New Republic consists of 8 provinces: Sumatra, Borneo, West Java, Central Java, East Java, Sulawesi, Maluku, and Sunda Kecil. 

JAPAN: Royal family visits military commands to confirm the will of the Emperor is to surrender.

CHINA THEATER - Tenth Air Force: The 19th Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF, moves from Chengkung to Nanning, China with L-1s and L-5s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves to Okinawa: 2d Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), from Clark Field, Luzon with B-24s; 673d Bombardment Squadron, 417th BG, from San Jose, Mindoro with A-20s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2010)

August 19th 1945

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Ho Chi Minh take power in Hanoi, Vietnam (French Indochina.) On August 19, 1945, the Việt Minh under Hồ Chí Minh began the August General Uprising [Tổng Khởi Nghĩa], which was soon renamed the August Revolution (Vietnamese: Cách mạng tháng Tám). Whether or not this series of events should be called a "revolution" is disputable; what is clear is that, from August 19 onwards, demonstrations and uprisings against French colonial rule broke out in cities and towns throughout Vietnam. Given that Japan had surrendered to the [Allies of World War II|Allies]] at the end of World War II, the Japanese forces in Indochina stepped aside and allowed nationalist groups to take over public buildings in most of the major cities. While the Japanese allowed the nationalist groups free run of the country, they kept former French officials imprisoned.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: On August 19, 1945, two B-25Js of the 345th BG and 80th FS P-38 Lightings escort two "Betty" bombers. The Japanese aircraft carry a delegation from Tokyo enroute to Manila to meet General MacArthur's staff to work out details of the surrender. The "Betty's" are painted all white with green crosses on the wings, fuselage and vertical tail surface and use the call signs Bataan I and Bataan II. The deligation lands at Ie Shima, and the are flown to Manila aboard a C-54. After the meeting, they returned to Ie Shima. One of the two Bettys crashed on its way back to Japan out of fuel, due to conversion of a liter were mistaken from the gallon. The crew was helped by local fisherman, and returned to Tokyo by train. 

CHINA - Fourteenth Air Force: Unit moves in China: 16th Fighter Squadron, 51st FG from Chengkung to Nanning with P-51s (the detachment at Pakhoi also moves to Nanning); detachment of 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 312th Fighter Wing), at Liangshan returns to base at Shwangliu with P-61s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2010)

August 20th 1945

SOUTH EAST ASIA: U.S. Navy patrol planes reconnoiter Indochina and south China coasts. During the missions, Japanese fighters attempt to intercept them.

JAPAN: Soviet occupation of Kurils

CHINA - Fourteenth Air Force: The 92d Fighter Squadron, 81st FG, moves from Fungwanshan to Huhsien, China with P-47s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 2d Combat Cargo Group and 7th and 8th Combat Cargo Squadrons move from Dulag to Bolo Airfield with C-46s.

IJN: G4M1 Betty "Bataan 1" force lands off the coast of Japan after returning from Ie Shima Airfield with surrender delegation.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Aug 21st 1945

USA: US President Truman orders Lend-Lease aid to stop. This action stands in stark contrast to the earlier generosity of Lend-Lease or later the Marshall Plan. The Lend-Lease program shipped some $50 billion in aid to America's allies during World War II. 

CHINA: Chinese civil war breaks out : Communist Mao vs. Chiang Kai-shek. Battle of the Junks -- last surface fight of WW2 Overloaded Japanese junk tried to commandeer two smaller junks using an army howitzer, but they were manned by American-Chinese guerilla force on way to rescue POWs and armed with bazookas, machine guns, and grenades. First boarding by marines of enemy at sea in over 100 years.

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 2 B-24s are prevented by cloud cover from taking photos of the Soviet occupation of the Kurile Islands; 4 others abort a photo mission to Paramushiru and Shimushu due to weather.
Tenth Air Force: The 71st Liaison Squadron, Tenth AF, moves from Kunming to Liuchow, China with UC-64s, L-1s and L-5s.

Fourteenth Air Force: The detachment of the 426th Night Fighter Squadron, Fourteenth AF (attached to 312th Fighter Wing), operating from Ankang, China with P-61s, returns to base at Shwangliu.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 408th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 22d BG (Heavy), moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aug 22nd 1945

HONG KONG: Japanese AA near Hong Kong fire upon navy patrol planes. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: C-47 units arriving on Okinawa from Hawaii: 311th Troop Carrier Squadron, US Army Forces, Middle Pacific; and 316th Troop Carrier Squadron, Seventh AF.

MANCHURIA: The Japanese Kwantung Army surrenders in Manchuria, China. Soviet forces capture Port Arthur and Darien. 

PACIFIC: The Japanese commander of Mille Atoll in the Marshalls surrenders to the Americans; this is the first Japanese garrison to capitulate.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aug 23rd 1945

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): 4 B-24s fly a photo mission over Paramushiru and Shimushu.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 310th Bombardment Wing (Medium), Fifth AF, moves from San Jose, Mindoro to Clark Field.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aug 24th 1945

JAPAN: Military cadets occupy broadcasting facilities in Kawaguchi, near Tokyo in Saitama Prefecture, in protest to the Japanese surrender. General TANAKA Shizuichi, Commander of the Eastern District Army, goes to the station and continues to harangue the cadets until they give up. Late that night, General Tanaka commits harakiri in his office. He takes the whole responsibility for the destruction by fire of a section of the Imperial Palace. The fire was the result of a USAAF bombing raid. His instructions to the regimental commanders of the Eastern District Army are: "I am very grateful to all of your regiments for keeping in strict order after the Imperial command to surrender. Now I have fulfilled my duty as Commanding Officer of the District Army. I am determined to lay down my life to beg His Majesty's awful pardon in place of you and all of your officers and men. I heartily hope that you and all your officers and men will strictly watch yourselves and guard against rashness and be devoted to the peaceful revival of our fatherland." 

ALEUTIAN ISLANDS (Eleventh Air Force): B-24s try to photograph the Soviet occupation of the Kurile Islands but are impeded by clouds.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Tenth Air Force: C-47 unit moves: 2d Troop Carrier Squadron, 443d Troop Carrier Group, from Dinjan, India to Chihkiang, China; 322d Troop Carrier Squadron, Tenth AF, from Liangshan to Chihkiang, China. 

Fourteenth Air Force: The 76th Fighter Squadron, 23d FG, moves from Luliang to Liuchow, China with P-51s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: HQ 317th Troop Carrier Group moves from Clark Field, Luzon to Okinawa.

NEW GUINEA: Forces of the Japanese 18th Army have been ordered to ceasefire but their commander says that he cannot order them to surrender until he receives instructions from Field Marshal Count TERAUCHI Hisaichi, Commander in Chief Southern Army. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: On Bougainville, Japanese commander, Lieutenant General KANDA Masatane, Commander of the 17th Army, is still awaiting instruction from Tokyo.

U.K.: Prime Minister Clement Atlee announces in the House of Commons that the sudden ending of Lend-Lease aid, without prior consultation. Attlee, notes that the abrupt ending of American aid has left the country in a "very serious financial position." The Foreign Minister, Ernest Bevin, says that 700,000 homes in London require repairs. Former Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill described the statement as very grave and disquieting. 

U.S.: The last M-24 Chaffee light tank built by the Cadillac Division of the General Motors Corporation rolls off the assembly line. Cadillac is now free to begin building automobiles for the first time since 1942. 

U.S.S.R.: The Soviet Union and China sign a treaty of alliance.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Aug 25th 1945

JAPAN: There are reports of large numbers of people "committing hara-kiri before the Imperial Palace in Tokyo." 
In the Kurile Islands, Soviet troops occupy Paramushiru Island. USN PB4Y-2 Privateers based in the Aleutian Islands continue their photographic missions over Onekotan, Shasukotan and Harumukotan Islands. 
Carrier-based USN aircraft begin daily patrols over airfields and attempt to locate and supply POW camps. This operation continues until 2 September. 
Two USAAF 7th Fighter Squadron P-38s, one flown by Lieutenant Colonel Clay Tice, Jr., Commanding Officer of the 49th FG based at Motuba Airfield on Okinawa, lands at Nittagahara on Kyushu at 1205 hours local. The second aircraft was low on fuel and could not return to Okinawa. The two had been part of a six-plane element flying over Japan. At 1305 hours, the American were contacted by officers and men of the Imperial Japanese Army and although conversation was difficult, they were greeted in a friendly manner. Prior to landing, Colonel Tice had contacted an SB-17 Flying Fortress of the of the 6th Air Sea Rescue Squadron and advised him of the situation. The SB-17 landed at approximately 1315 hours and with a fuel pump and hose furnished by the Japanese, the Americans transferred approximately US 260 gallons of fuel from the SB-17 to the P-38. The SB-17 and two P-38s took off at 1445 hours and landed on Okinawa at 1645 hours. 

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Tenth Air Force: C-47 units moving to Luliang, China: 3d and 4th Combat Cargo Squadrons, 1st Combat Cargo Group (under operational control of HQ 69th Composite Wing), from Myitkyina, Burma and Hathazari, India respectively.

Fourteenth Air Force: The 118th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, moves from Laohwangping to Liuchow, China with F-6s.

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: Unit moves: 68th and 69th Troop Carrier Squadrons, 433d Troop Carrier Group, from Clark Field, Luzon to Iwo Jima with C-46s and C-47s respectively; 318th Troop Carrier Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group, from Laoag, Luzon to Ie Shima with C-47s.

CHINA: Nationalist forces enter Nanking and Shanghai. 
For no apparent reason, John Birch, an American missionary before the war and an Army captain during the war. is killed by the Chinese communists. Birch, a Baptist missionary in China when the war started, was commanding an American Special Services team when ordered to halt by Communist troops. A scuffle ensued and Birch was shot dead. In the 1950s, Robert Welch created a right-wing anticommunist organization named the John Birch Society. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: As the Japanese surrendered to the Allies, the Communist Viet Minh under Ho Chi Minh aimed to take power. Due to Emperor Bao Dai's Japanese associations, Ho Chi Minh was able to persuade him to abdicate today, handing power to the Viet Minh, an event that greatly enhanced Ho's legitimacy in the eyes of the Vietnamese people. Bao Dai was appointed "supreme advisor" in the new government in Hanoi, which asserted independence on 2 September 1945. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Yamashita Tomoyoki, Commander of the 14th Area Army, informs the commander of the US 32d Infantry Division that he has ordered all Japanese troops in the Philippines to lay down their arms. 

U.S.: Vice-Admiral Willis A. "Ching" Lee Jr. succumbs to a fatal heart attack while in his launch, returning to his flagship, USS Wyoming (AG-17), off the coast of Maine. Lee had been Commander, Battleships, Pacific Fleet from April 1943 to December 1944 and then commanded Battleship Squadron Two until June 1945. He was sent to the Atlantic to command a special unit researching defenses against the Kamikaze threat. He is buried, with honors, at Arlington National Cemetery. 
The seven German POWs convicted of hanging a fellow German submariner in the shower room of Compound 4 at Camp Papago, 8 miles east of downtown Phoenix, Arizona, on 12 March 1944, are executed at Fort Leavenworth, Leavenworth, Kansas.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Aug 26th 1945

JAPAN: Japanese diplomats board the U.S. battleship USS Missouri to receive instructions on Japan's surrender. 
The posts of Minister of Greater East Asia, Minister of Agriculture and Commerce and Minister of Munitions in the Cabinet of Prime Minister, Prince HIGASHIKUNI Naruhiko are abolished. 

WESTERN PACIFIC: The 70th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, moves from Clark Field to Iwo Jima with C-46s.

BURMA: Japanese envoys, led by Lieutenant General NUMATA Takazo, Chief of Staff to Field Marshal Count TERAUCHI Hisaichi, Commander in Chief, Japanese Southern Army, arrives at an airfield outside Rangoon this morning to carry out surrender arrangements in southeast Asia. 

HONG KONG: Instructions have been given to the Japanese garrison to surrender to British Rear Admiral Cecil H. J. Harcourt, Commander of the 11th Aircraft Carrier Squadron. 

U.K.: Air Chief Marshall Sir Arthur "Bomber" Harris, Commander in Chief of RAF Bomber Command, announces his resignation. He will relinquish his command next month and retire from the RAF shortly afterwards.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Aug 27th 1945

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: An armed truce has been declared throughout New Britain Island. 

BURMA: Contact has been established with the Japanese troops in the Sittang valley and they now await specific surrender instructions. 

JAPAN: With most surrender and occupation arrangements made, the Allied fleet prepares to enter Sagami Wan (Bay) and the adjacent Tokyo Bay. To facilitate this operation, the Japanese destroyer HIJMS Hatsukakura brings out several Japanese naval officers to provide piloting services. Fear of treachery remained strong, so the visitors are carefully searched and treated sternly. However, there are no hostile incidents, and the pilots safely bring the U.S. and British warships into their anchorages. Part of this armada is the USN's Third Fleet under Admiral William F. Halsey Jr. The Third Fleet consists of 23 aircraft carriers, 12 battleships, 26 cruisers, 116 destroyers and destroyer escorts and 12 submarines. 

JAPAN: A USN PB4Y-2 Privateer of Patrol Bombing Squadron One Hundred Sixteen based on Iwo Jima, lands at Atsugi Airfield because of mechanical problems. The Japanese do not approach the aircraft and the plane returns to Iwo Jima the same day. Actually there was no mechanical problem. The squadron commander had rounded up an all-volunteer crew and planned the whole thing. 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Isolated Japanese garrisons are reported to be ignorant of the ceasefire. 

U.S.: President Harry S. Truman says that the situation in the Pacific continues to have many elements of danger and urges Congress to continue the draft (conscription) for a further two years. 

CENTRAL PACIFIC Twentieth Air Force: B-29s begin supplying prisoners-of-war and internee camps in Japan, China, and Korea with medical supplies, food, and clothing. The first supply drop (to Weihsien Camp near Peking, China) is followed by a concentrated effort of 900 sorties in a period of less than a month. 4,470 tons of supplies are dropped to about 63,500 prisoners in 154 camps.

WESTERN PACIFIC: Unit moves: HQ XIII Bomber Command from Morotai to Clark Field; and 67th Troop Carrier Squadron, 433d Troop Carrier Group, from Clark Field to Iwo Jima with C-46s.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Aug 28th 1945

JAPAN: The occupation of Japan officially begins as an advance party arrives in the Home Islands. When the news of the Japanese proposal for surrender came on 15 Aug, the 68th Army Airways Communications System (AACS) Group, 7th AACS Wing, received orders to fly into Atsugi Airfield and set up the communications equipment necessary to guide in the first contingent of occupation troops. AACSs mission was to provide navigational aids, point-to-point communications with Okinawa, air-to-ground communications for planes in flight, weather data, and air traffic control. Colonel Gordon Blake quickly assembled a special unit of 5 hand-picked men. Colonel Blake and his AACS men, part of a 150 man task force, flew from Okinawa to Atsugi with 24 C-47 aircraft laden with equipment. In order to carry as much equipment as possible, the load was lightened by carrying only enough fuel to reach Atsugi. Although the Japanese had surrendered unconditionally, Blake and his communicators still did not know whether some might still be hostile. The sight of hundreds of Japanese Navy guards lined up along the airfield was not encouraging to the occupants of the first aircraft to land, but they were met by a group of courteous, English-speaking Japanese military personnel. The navy guards were in their honor. The AACS-men lost no time in getting operations into full swing, and by 29 Aug, the Atsugi control tower was completed. The first planes to arrive on 30 Aug were 5 additional C-47s carrying components to set up the first airborne radio station in Air Force history. Within a few hours, the first C-54 aircraft of the official occupation forces landed at Atsugi and by mid-afternoon Blake's AACS crews had directed 340+ takeoffs and landings at the rate of 1 every 2 minutes. On 30 Aug, Atsugi was the busiest airport in the world. 
USN underwater demolition teams (UDT) land to check prospective Tokyo Bay landing beaches and ensure that fortification are neutralized. Minesweepers begin clearing mines from Tokyo Bay. 
In the air, the 386th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), based on Okinawa, flies its last combat mission, a photo reconnaissance mission, with the Consolidated B-32 Dominator.
Destroyers of the Royal Australian Navy joined Royal Navy and United States Navy ships in Tokyo Bay to receive the main Japanese surrender on 2 September. 

CHINA: HQ 443d Troop Carrier Group and 1st Troop Carrier Squadron move from Dinjan, India to Chihkiang, China with C-47s.

BURMA: Japanese forces sign a formal surrender in Rangoon. 

CANADA: French General Charles de Gaulle arrives in Ottawa, Ontario, for talks with Canadian Prime Minister W.L. Mackenzie King. 

CHINA: Chinese communist leader Mao Tse-Tung arrives in Chunking to confer with Nationalist leader Chiang Kai-Shek in a futile effort to avert a civil war.

FRENCH INDOCHINA: The Viet Minh form a provisional government of the Democratic Republic of Vietnam with Ho Chi Minh as president, Vo Nguyen Giap, as interior minister and Pham Van Dong, as finance minister. 
In Laos, Prime Minister Prince Phetsarath wires provincial governors notifying them of the Japanese surrender. The Prince further declares that the proclamation of independence is unaffected and that the governors should resist any attempts at foreign intervention in their administration. The French Resident Superieur is released from prison but Phetsarath refuses to recognize his authority. 

JAPAN: The occupation of Japan officially begins as an advance party arrives in the Home Islands. When the news of the Japanese proposal for surrender came on 15 Aug, the 68th Army Airways Communications System (AACS) Group, 7th AACS Wing, received orders to fly into Atsugi Airfield and set up the communications equipment necessary to guide in the first contingent of occupation troops. AACSs mission was to provide navigational aids, point-to-point communications with Okinawa, air-to-ground communications for planes in flight, weather data, and air traffic control. Colonel Gordon Blake quickly assembled a special unit of 5 hand-picked men. Colonel Blake and his AACS men, part of a 150 man task force, flew from Okinawa to Atsugi with 24 C-47 aircraft laden with equipment. In order to carry as much equipment as possible, the load was lightened by carrying only enough fuel to reach Atsugi. Although the Japanese had surrendered unconditionally, Blake and his communicators still did not know whether some might still be hostile. The sight of hundreds of Japanese Navy guards lined up along the airfield was not encouraging to the occupants of the first aircraft to land, but they were met by a group of courteous, English-speaking Japanese military personnel. The navy guards were in their honor. The AACS-men lost no time in getting operations into full swing, and by 29 Aug, the Atsugi control tower was completed. The first planes to arrive on 30 Aug were 5 additional C-47s carrying components to set up the first airborne radio station in Air Force history. Within a few hours, the first C-54 aircraft of the official occupation forces landed at Atsugi and by mid-afternoon Blake's AACS crews had directed 340+ takeoffs and landings at the rate of 1 every 2 minutes. On 30 Aug, Atsugi was the busiest airport in the world. 
USN underwater demolition teams (UDT) land to check prospective Tokyo Bay landing beaches and ensure that fortification are neutralized. Minesweepers begin clearing mines from Tokyo Bay. 
In the air, the 386th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy), based on Okinawa, flies its last combat mission, a photo reconnaissance mission, with the Consolidated B-32 Dominator.
Destroyers of the Royal Australian Navy joined Royal Navy and United States Navy ships in Tokyo Bay to receive the main Japanese surrender on 2 September.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks syscom!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Aug 29th 1945

JAPAN: The USN's Task Group 30.6, commanded by Commodore Rodger W. Simpson, arrives in Tokyo Bay to undertake emergency evacuation of Allied POWs in waterfront areas. Accompanying Commodore Simpson is Commander Harold E. Stassen, USNR, Flag Secretary to Commander, Third Fleet, Admiral William F. Halsey. Guided by TBM Avengers from the light aircraft carrier USS Cowpens (CVL-25) and taken to the scene in LCVPs from the high speed transport USS Gosselin (APD-126), Commodore Simpson carries out his orders. The appearance of the LCVPs off the camp at Omori (the first liberated) triggers "an indescribable scene of jubilation and emotion" by the former captives, some of whom swim out to the approaching landing craft. Many of the POWs, suffering from malnutrition and other health problems, required immediate medical care and the hospital ship USS Benevolence (AH-13) is stationed nearby to receive them. Their treatment as POWs was described as an "inquisitional form of barbarism."
Soviet forces occupy Etorofu Island in the Kurile Islands. 
Off Japan, the USN submarine USS Segundo encounters Japanese submarine HIJMS I-401 off the northeast coast of Honshu, and "after considerable negotiation, " places prize crew on board. 
General MacArthur is appointed supreme commander of the Allied occupying force in Japan
Major Gregory "Pappy" Boyington, famed leader of the Black Sheep Squadron is freed from a POW camp in Japan. Boyington had been shot down over Rabaul two years earlier.

INDONESIA: The New Republic: The constitution that had been drafted by the PPKI preparatory committee, and announced on the 18th, is adopted (UUD 45). Sukarno is declared President, Hatta is declared Vice-President. PPKI (originally BPUPKI, founded under the Japanese occupation the previous March) is remade into KNIP (Central Indonesian National Committee). KNIP is the temporary governing body until elections can be held. The new government is installed on August 31. 
The Patih (chief advisor) of Sultan Hamengkubuwono IX of Yogya dies. No successor is chosen; the Sultan takes charge of his own affairs, and begins to institute reforms in Yogya 
Tan Malaka reappears in Jakarta. 

EAST INDIES: The Japanese garrisons on Halmahera and Morotai Islands in the Netherlands East Indies surrender. 

HONG KONG: The British Navy arrives to reclaim the colony for the U.K. 

MALAYSIA: Japanese troops in southeast Asia, numbering about 740,000, surrender in Singapore to British Admiral Lord Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander Southeast Asia. General ITAGAKI Seishiro, Commander of the 7th Area Army, signs the document for the Japanese. 

U.S.: Secret Army and Navy reports of official enquiries into the raid on Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941 are made public. The blame is placed on a lack of preparedness, confusion and a breakdown of inter-service coordination. Former Secretary of State Cordell Hull, General of the Army George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army, and former Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Admiral Harold R. Stark are criticized. President Harry S. Truman objects to the findings on Hull and Marshall.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Aug 30th 1945

JAPAN: The occupation of Japan in force begins when the US Army's 11th Airborne Division is flown to Atsugi Airfield and the 4th Marines of the 6th Marine Division lands at Yokosuka naval base. After securing Atsugi Airfield, General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers, flies in and sets up a temporary Supreme Allied headquarters at Yokohama. Meanwhile, the USN light cruiser USS San Diego ties up at the Kurihama Naval Base. Aboard the cruiser are Rear Admirals Oscar C. Badger and Robert B. Carney to join Marine Brigadier General William T. Clement for the formal transfer of that important naval facility from Japanese to U.S. control. 

JAPAN: Landings by the occupation forces begin in the Tokyo Bay area under cover of guns of the Third Fleet plus Naval and USAAF aircraft. MacArthur arrived in Tokyo on August 30, and immediately decreed several laws: No Allied personnel were to assault Japanese people. No Allied personnel were to eat the scarce Japanese food. Flying the Hinomaru or "Rising Sun" flag was initially severely restricted (although individuals and prefectural offices could apply for permission to fly it). The restriction was partially lifted in 1948 and completely lifted the following year.

CHINA: Tenth Air Force: HQ 1st Combat Cargo Group moves from Myitkyina, Burma to Liuchow, China.

OKINAWA: The 159th Liaison Squadron (Commando), 3d Air Commando Group [attached to 5th Air Liaison Group (Provisional)] moves from Mangaldan to Okinawa with UC-64s and L-5s.

U.S.: In Detroit, Michigan, a pale green Super Six coupe rolls off the Hudson Motor Car Company's assembly line, the first post-World War II car to be produced by the auto manufacturer. The Super Six boasted the first modern, high-compression L-head engine, though it garnered its name from the original Hudson-manufactured engine produced in 1916.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aug 31st 1945

JAPAN: Soviet forces occupy Utruppu Island in the Kurile Islands after fierce fighting with Japanese troops. 
U.S. Marines of Company "L," Third Battalion, Fourth Marines, land at Tateyama Naval Base, Honshu, on the northeast shore of Sagami Wan, and accept its surrender. They will reconnoiter the beach approaches and cover the landing of Army's 112th Cavalry Regiment. Meanwhile, the Japanese submarine HIJMS I 401 surrenders to submarine USN submarine USS Segundo at the entrance to Tokyo Bay. 

PACIFIC: The Japanese garrison at Marcus surrenders to American General Whiting. 

HONG KONG: The RCN armed merchant cruiser HMCS Prince Robert enters the Crown Colony where her commanding officer represents Canada at the surrender ceremonies of Japanese forces.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sept 1st 1945

JAPAN: Two civilian internment camps are located in the Tokyo area and the captives are freed and transferred to the American hospital ship USS Benevolence (AH-13). 
Soviet forces occupy Kunashiri and Shikotan Islands in the Kurile Islands.

CHINA THEATER (AAF, China Theater) Fourteenth Air Force: The flights of the 35th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, Fourteenth AF, at Chihkiang and Nanning, China with F-5s, return to base at Chanyi. 

WESTERN PACIFIC [Far East Air Force (FEAF)]: The 371st and 372d Bombardment Squadrons (Heavy), 307th BG (Heavy), move from Morotai Island to Clark Field, Luzon with B-24s.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sept 2nd 1945

CAROLINE ISLANDS: Japanese troops in the Palau Islands and Truk Atoll surrender to US forces. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In Vietnam, Vietnamese communist Ho Chi Minh declares the independence of Vietnam from France and proclaims himself president. The proclamation paraphrased the U.S. Declaration of Independence in declaring, "All men are born equal: the Creator has given us inviolable rights, life, liberty, and happiness!" He was cheered by an enormous crowd gathered in Hanoi's Ba Dinh Square. 

JAPAN: The battleship USS Missouri (BB-63) was the scene of the signing of formal surrender documents by representatives of the Japanese government. The "Mighty Mo," and much of the U.S .Third Fleet, was anchored in Tokyo Bay. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur, commander of U.S. Army Forces in the Pacific, signs for the Allies; Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, commander of the Pacific Ocean Areas and Pacific Fleet, for the U.S.; Admiral Sir Bruce A. Fraser, Commander-in- Chief, British Pacific Fleet, for Britain. Other Allied commanders were present along with former POW Lieutenant Generals Arthur Percival, former commander of the British Malaya Command and Jonathan Wainright, former commander the U.S. Far East Command. The Japanese Foreign Minister SHIGEMITSU Mamotu and General UMEZU Yoshijiro, Chief of Imperial General Staff, sign for the Japanese government. The treaty calls for a U.S. Army of Occupation which will rule the Japanese Home Islands, but Emperor Hirohito remains the head of state and Japanese political and police officials maintain their positions. The Americans progressively disband the high command and military organizations. U.S. forces occupy island possessions in the Pacific. Korea was placed under American and Soviet occupation, pending the establishment of a democratic Korean government. The Japanese cede the Kurile Islands and the southern half of Sakhalin to the U.S.S.R. Outer Mongolia becomes part of the Soviet sphere of influence and the Soviets share the facilities and supervision of Lushun (Port Arthur) and the Manchurian railways with China. The Chinese regain sovereignty over Inner Mongolia and Manchuria, as well as the islands of Taiwan (Formosa) and Hainan. The British regain control of Hong Kong. 

MARIANA ISLANDS: Japanese troops on Pagan and Rota Islands surrender to US forces.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sept 3rd 1945

BONIN ISLANDS: Off the Bonin islands, Lieutenant General TACHIBANA Yoshio, the local commander, signs the surrender documents on board the USN destroyer USS Dunlap (DD-384) off Chichi Jima. General Tachibana was later convicted and executed for a particularly gruesome series of war crimes perpetuated against U.S. airmen who has been captured in the area during 1944-45. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In Laos, Franco-Laotian forces enter Vientiane and release interned French civilians. 

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Japanese General YAMASHITA Tomoyuki Yamashita, the commander of the Philippines, surrenders to Lieutenant General Jonathan Wainwright at Camp John Hay, Baguio, Mountain Province, Luzon, Philippine, Islands

WAKE ISLAND: Off Wake Island, the Japanese surrender in a ceremony on board the American destroyer escort USS Levy

New Guinea - Crashed droping surrender leaflets is Beaufort A9-622.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sept 4th 1945

MARIANA ISLANDS: U.S. Coast Guard Cutter CG 83434 became the first and only USCG vessel to host an official surrender ceremony when Imperial Japanese Army Second Lieutenant YAMADA Kinichi surrenders the garrison on Aguijan Island on board. Rear Admiral Marshall R. Greer, USN, accepted the surrender for the United States. 

WAKE ISLAND: The U.S. flag is raised over Wake Island as a U.S. Marine Corps bugler plays "Colors." This is the first time the Stars and Stripes has flown over Wake since its capture by the Japanese on 23 December 1941.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sept 5th 1945

CANADA: Soviet Cipher clerk Igor Gouzenko defects from the Soviet Embassy with more than 100 secret documents under his coat, detailing the workings of a major Soviet spy ring in Canada, with tentacles reaching into the Department of External Affairs code room, the British High Commissioner's Office and the Chalk River, Ontario, nuclear facility. His defection results in 20 espionage trials and nine convictions. The Royal Canadian Mounted Police give Gouzenko Canadian asylum and a new identity, and he dies in hiding in 1982. (Dana Andrews played Gouzenko in the 1948 film "The Iron Curtain.") 
Canada's first nuclear reactor, ZEEP (Zero Energy Experimental Pile) at the Chalk River Laboratory, Ontario, achieves criticality. 

CAROLINE ISLANDS: The Japanese surrender Yap Atoll in a ceremony on board the USN destroyer USS Tillman. 

CHINA: Allied forces occupy Tientsin, China. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In Vietnam, Laotian Prince Souphanouvong flies to Hanoi in an aircraft provided by the U.S. Office of Strategic Services. He meets with Ho Chi Minh to discuss Vietnamese aid in forming an Indochinese bloc opposing the return of colonialism. Laotian Prince Phetsarath opposes the initiative. 

JAPAN: Iva Toguri D'Aquino, a Japanese-American suspected of being wartime radio propagandist "Tokyo Rose," is arrested in Yokohama. In 1949, she is tried for treason in a U.S. court in San Francisco, California, convicted of the charges and sentenced to ten years in prison and a US$10,000 fine. She served six years at the Federal Reformatory for Women in Alderson, West Virginia, and is released early in 1956. She maintained her innocence, asserting that she has not said the words used to convict her, and that she has remained a loyal American. Though forced to broadcast to the Allied troops, she claimed that she, with the help of American POWs assigned to the radio broadcasts, made herself and her words purposefully ridiculous. She has refused to give up her American citizenship, despite pressure and even punishment from the Japanese who forced her into the broadcasting role. In the 1970s a public campaign brought to light the testimony of the POWs who worked with her and su
pported her story. The testimony of the witnesses against her is questioned and she is eventually pardoned by President Gerald Ford in 1977. After her imprisonment she returned to Chicago where her family owned a store. She continued to work at the store and as of 2005, she is 89-years-old and living in Chicago, Illinois. 

UNITED STATES: H. Corwin Hinshaw and William H. Feldman of the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota, report the first successful use of streptomycin in treating tuberculosis in humans.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sept 6th 1945

BISMARCK ARCHIPELAGO: The Japanese surrender to Lieutenant General Sir Vernon Sturdee, General Officer Commanding First Australian Army, aboard the British aircraft carrier HMS Glory (62) off New Britain Island. Upon inspection, it is found that the Japanese forces at Rabaul are greater than Allied intelligence forecast. Instead of 55,000 soldiers and sailors, there are over 89,000 personnel and another 12,400 on New Ireland Island. The town of Rabaul is in ruins and overgrown with jungle and there are 31 sunken ships in the harbor. Japanese defenses are numerous with the hills honeycombed with a system of tunnels more than 150 miles in length. 

CANADA: In Montreal, Quebec, Fred Rose is arrested for communicating official secrets to the U.S.S.R.; he will be sentenced to six years in the penitentiary for espionage. Rose is a Communist union organizer, politician, who is elected as a Member of Parliament for Montreal-Cartier in a 1943 by election. 
The Royal Canadian Air Force "Tiger Force" is ordered to cease flying. "Tiger Force" consists of eight bomber squadrons equipped with Canadian-built Avro Lancaster Mk Xs that are intended to be shipped to Okinawa and join USAAF units in bombing Japan prior to the invasion. 

JAPAN: The USN's Force 11 (Vice Admiral Frederick C. Sherman) sails from Tokyo Bay for the U.S. west coast. 

MARSHALL ISLANDS: The Japanese surrender Maleolap Atoll in ceremony on board the USN destroyer escort USS Wingfield (DE-194). 

UNITED STATES: President Harry S. Truman lays out an economic recovery plan to Congress that would address post-war housing and employment needs.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sept 7th 1945

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In Laos, Prince Phetsarath Ratanavongsa, Lao nationalist and political leader, is informed by the interior minister that the King has issued a proclamation continuing the French protectorate over the Kingdom of Louangphrabang. Prince Phetsarath also favors this.

RYUKYU ISLANDS: On Okinawa, a Japanese delegation signs the surrender document at Tenth Army Headquarters.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sept 8th 1945

BORNEO: In Dutch Borneo, Japanese naval officers are transported to the Australian frigate HMAS Burdekin (K 376) and sign the surrender document in front of four Australian brigadiers. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: Ho Chi Minh restores universal suffrage. 

JAPAN: TOJO Hideki, Japanese prime minister during most of World War II, attempts suicide rather than face a war crimes tribunal. The attempt fails and he is later convicted and hanged.

KOREA: U.S. Army forces land at Inchon to occupy the southern half of the country. The peninsula north of the 38th parallel is already in Soviet hands 

SOLOMON ISLANDS: Off Bougainville Island, the Japanese forces surrender to Australian, New Zealand and U.S. officers. 

UNITED STATES: A bus equipped with a two-way radio is put into service for the first time in Washington, DC. 
INDONESIA: First British troops parachute into Kemayoran Airport at Jakarta.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sept 9th 1945

CHINA: Twenty-minute surrender ceremonies are held in the auditorium of the Central Military Academy in Nanking at 0900 hours local. General Ho Ying-chen, Commander-in- Chief of the Chinese Army, and Lieutenant General YASUTSUGU Okamura, Commander of the Japanese Forces in Central China, represent their respective governments. 

EAST INDIES: The commander of Japanese Second Army, Lieutenant General TESHIMA Fusataro, surrenders to Australian Field Marshal Sir Thomas Blamey, Commander in Chief Allied Land Forces Southwest West Pacific Area and Commander in Chief Australian Military Force, on Morotai Island, Netherlands East Indies. 

JAPAN: Japanese officials in northern Japan surrender to the Allies at Ominato Naval Base on Honshu. Japanese officers sign two additional surrender documents. 

KOREA: In South Korea, surrender ceremonies are held in the Government Building in Seoul. The U.S. delegates are Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, Commander of the Seventh Fleet, and Lieutenant General John R. Hodge, Commanding General XXIV Corps,. 

UNITED STATES: A "computer bug" is first identified and named by USN Lieutenant Grace Murray Hopper. Although the term "bug" has been used to describe technical glitches since the late 1800s, the bug that plagued Hopper this day is an actual moth that had managed to get into the circuitry of the Mark II computer at Harvard University. The bug, which Hopper and her assistants removed with tweezers, is preserved at the Naval Museum in Dahlgren, Virginia.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sept 10th 1945

UNITED STATES: General Jonathan M. Wainwright is awarded the Medal of Honor by President Harry S. Truman. The citation reads, "Distinguished himself by intrepid and determined leadership against greatly superior enemy forces. At the repeated risk of life above and beyond the call of duty in his position, he frequented the firing line of his troops where his presence provided the example and incentive that helped make the gallant efforts of these men possible. The final stand on beleaguered Corregidor, for which he is in an important measure personally responsible, commanded the admiration of the Nation's allies. It reflected the high morale of American arms in the face of overwhelming odds. His courage and resolution were a vitally needed inspiration to the then sorely pressed freedom-loving peoples of the world." 

The first of the 45,000 ton large aircraft carriers, USS Midway (CVB-41), is placed in commission at Newport News, Virginia.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sept 11th 1945

INDONESIA: First official broadcast of RRI (Radio Republik Indonesia).

VIETNAM: During the following days a small advance party of support personnel and infantry escort from Gracey's force arrived in Saigon to check on conditions and report back; on the 11th a brigade was flown in from Hmawbi Field, Burma via Bangkok. When these advance Allied units landed in Saigon they found themselves in a bizarre position of being welcomed and guarded by fully armed Japanese and Viet Minh soldiers. The reason these soldiers were armed was because six months earlier (March 9) they disarmed and interned the French, for the Japanese feared an American landing in Indochina after the fall of Manila and did not trust the French.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks syscom, very interesting!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks syscom, very interesting!



It is! I dont think many people know what was happening in Sept 1945.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sept 12th 1945

MALAYA: In Singapore, IJA General ITAGAKI Seishiro, Commander in Chief 7th Area Army and Governor of Johor State, Malaya, surrenders all Japanese forces in Southeast Asia and the Netherlands East Indies to British Admiral Lord Louis Mountbatten, Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia Command. Approximately 585,000 Japanese troops surrendered in this agreement.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sept 13th 1945

IRAN: In response to the Iranian government's demand for the withdrawal of American, British, and Soviet occupation forces, the Allied governments assured the Iranians that Allied forces would complete their evacuation by 2 March 1946. 

NAURU ISLAND: The Australian frigate HMAS Diamantina (K 377) arrives off the island at 0700 hours local. A Japanese envoy is ordered to have the 3,200 Japanese troops and 500 Koreans ready for embarkation by 1500 hours. At 1445 hours, the commander of the Japanese garrison and five staff officers board the frigate and surrender. 

NEW GUINEA: In Northeast New Guinea, Japanese Lieutenant General ADACHI Hatazo, commander of the 18th Army, signs the surrender document at Wom Airstrip just west of Wewak.

VIETNAM: Douglas Gracey on arrival immediately realized the seriousness of the situation. Anarchy, rioting and murder were widespread, Saigon's administrative services had collapsed and a loosely-controlled Communist-led revolutionary group had seized power. In addition, being that the Japanese were still fully armed, the Allies feared the they were capable of undermining the Allied position. Furthermore, he could barely communicate with his higher headquarters in Burma, for his America signal detachment was abruptly withdrawn by the U.S. government due to political reasons.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nothing to note for this date


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, in the post for the 13th you can see the seeds being sown for future problems.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sept 15th 1945

BORNEO: In Jesselton, British North Borneo, Japanese Colonel IEMURA, commander of the 25th Mixed Regiment, surrenders to Brigadier Selwyn Porter, commander of the 24th Australian Brigade. 

FRENCH INDOCHINA: In Laos, Prince Phetsarath issues a proclamation unifying the Kingdom of Louangphrabang with the four southern provinces of Laos, declaring Vientiane the capital and announcing a forthcoming meeting of a Congress of Peoples Representatives to decide the country’s social, economic and political direction


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sept 16th 1945

INDONESIA: British Rear Admiral Patterson lands in Jakarta. He announces that the British mission is "to maintain law and order until the time that the lawful government of the Netherlands East Indies is once again functioning". The Dutch ask Patterson to have the leaders of the Republic arrested, but the British high command tells Patterson not to interfere in politics.

HONG KONG: The Japanese surrender to British forces.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sept 17th 1945

INDONESIA: Mass pro-Republic rallies in Jakarta.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sept 18th 1945

RNZAF: A group of Japanese aircraft that survived at Rabaul were painted in surrender markings and surrendered to New Zealand personnel. The group included: Ki-46 Dinah, A6M5 Zero 4043 and two other Zeros. Flown by Japanese crews, the aircraft took off from Vunakanau Airfield to Jacquinot Bay Airfield. After landing, the pilots saluted, made a report and were flown back to Rabaul aboard a RNZAF PBY Catalina.

JAPAN: General of the Army Douglas MacArthur moves his command headquarters to Tokyo from Yokohama.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sept 19th 1945

AUSTRALIA: The Australian War Cabinet agrees to providing air, army and naval forces for the occupation of Japan. They will join forces from India, New Zealand and the U.K. in forming the British Commonwealth Occupation Force (BCOF).

KOREA: Kim Il Sung and his second wife Kim Chong Suk return to Korea from Siberia. Kim and his guerrillas, numbering about 40 (and their families), arrive at Wonsan, compliments of the Soviet warship Pukachev. The US intelligence file on Kim Il Sung states - "Faced with the threat of extinction by the Japanese, a few hundred under the leadership of Kim Il Sung, long time Communist, made their way North and into the Soviet Maritime Province. After verifying their political and military backgrounds, the Soviets established these people in a training camp at Yashki Station, in the general area of Khabarovsk. Here and later at Rararash, near the junction of the USSR-Korea and Manchurian frontiers these Koreans are trained in espionage, radio communications, sabotage and general military subjects. From 1941-45, these people are utilized by the Soviets as agents in Manchuria. In the spring of 1945, in addition to normal political training, they are briefed on Korea and Korean politics." 

UNITED KINGDOM: William Joyce, aka Lord Haw Haw, is sentenced to death in London. Although Joyce was born in the USA, brought up in Ireland and took German nationality on 26 September 1939, he is charged with treason from 3 September 1939 to 2 July 1940, the date his British passport expired. He scratched a swastika on the wall of his cell and when shown the films of the concentration camps, he blamed the deaths of the inmates on starvation and disease caused by Allied bombing of Germany. His last public message reported by the BBC is "In death as in life, I defy the Jews who caused this last war, and I defy the powers of darkness they represent." He is hanged on 3 January 1946 and buried in an unmarked grave in the grounds of the prison.
The new Labour government makes a proposal to begin negotiations on Indian autonomy based on the plan offered by Sir Stafford Cripps in 1942. 

UNITED STATES: Three Twentieth Air Force Boeing B-29s arrive in Chicago, Illinois, after flying nonstop from Hokkaido, Japan. One of the aircraft is commanded by Major General Curtis E. LeMay. After refueling in Chicago, the aircraft continue on to Washington, D.C.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nothing to report


----------



## Robersabel (Mar 21, 2013)

Lt. William D. Wells became an ace on that day in a P39 fighter with four (4) Japanese bombers shot down. He was awarded the Silver Star Medal for gallantry.

Interested in material confirming the above.

Robert




syscom3 said:


> SOUTH PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Thirteenth Air Force) Search aircraft report nearly 250 Japanese airplanes at Rabaul on New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago and other airfields jammed with aircraft. In air action in the Solomon Islands, about 120 Japanese aircraft converging on Allied vessels off Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the Solomon Islands are met by more than 100 Allied fighters (USAAF, Royal New Zealand Air Force, US Navy and US Marine Corps). The skies over Savo and Tulagi, and Cape Esperance and Koli Point on Guadalcanal Island are filled with dogfights and flak from ship and ground guns. The battle results in the largest single-day Allied aerial victory of the Solomon Islands campaign; 79 airplanes are claimed shot down by Allied fighters, and AA claims 17 more; 6 Allied fighters are lost. The Japanese succeed in damaging 3 ships (2 of which have to be beached) and cause considerable destruction on Guadalcanal. Lost is B-24D 42-40250.
> 
> SOUTHWEST PACIFIC THEATER OF OPERATIONS (Fifth Air Force) B-25's bomb Koepang and Oeikoesi on Timor and, along with A-20's, hit barges and shore targets at several points along the coasts of NE New Guinea and New Britain Island in the Bismarck Archipelago. On a single bomber photo recon over Buka and Bougainville is B-17E "Lucy" 41-2666 two crew members earned the medal of honor.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> ALASKA (Eleventh Air Force): The 406th BS (Medium), Fourth Air Force, departs Elmendorf Field, Anchorage for the US. The squadron will transition from B-25's to B-24's and arrive in England on 2 Nov 43.
> 
> BURMA-INDIA (Tenth Air Force): The 530th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 311th Fighter-Bomber Group, transfers from Nawadih to Dinjan, India with A-36's.
> 
> ...



Update:
Consolidated B-24D-53-CO 42-40389 (90th BG, 400th BS, "Mission Belle") condemned Apr 30, 1945, not lost. (Baugher)

Her nose art:
ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------

